# Official DVD/Match/Show Discussion Thread



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah..

previous version: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/485221-official-dvd-match-show-discussion-thread.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

****1/4


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

HBK/vader ss06 ****1/4 great match


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Watched SummerSlam and I would rank it 3/5.

It was alright. It seemed shit on paper but the actual show was alright.

Undertakers return was weird. No make-up looked a bit strange but I understood it. 

Daniel Bryan annoyed me. Loads. Felt sorry for Slater & Young & Bret did surprisingly better than I thought he could ever do.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

How did Danielson annoy you?


----------



## bikergrove (Jul 29, 2010)

rate this match out of 10 - i rate it as a 6
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc_PQlwB3Bw


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ownage™;8745299 said:


> How did Danielson annoy you?


Because I really, really don't like him. I would seriously pick Miz over him and it's no secret that I hate Miz.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your opinion is awful.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, it really is. I don't see how you could hate dude when he hasn't even done enough to warrant any real hate. He puts on good matches, cuts good promos. Does he need to have some shitty cookie cutting gimmick and be 260 pounds in order to get your attention?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The only thing that should annoy anyone is how much everyone loves Danielson. But he deserves all the love he gets. 

And I'm really only making this post so I can be on the first page of the thread.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

How you can dislike danielson astonishes me. He's arguably the best wrestler in the world. Can cut promos that can be absolutely fantastic(see his nxt promo after his elimination, where he attacks cole and miz). And is extremely unique and is over. How can you hate him?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I love Danielson but if someone doesn;t like them then Idc.  Sometimes you get get those guys you find impossible to like, even if you admit they're good.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Alex Shelley Vs Chris Hero 

Pro Wrestling Guerilla: As The Worm Turns*

A solid match-up. A lot of neat, and cohesive chain wrestling. However, I felt the match was lacking in sweet spots. I loved the finish. A vicous fucking elbow, followed by the Hero's Welcome. A good watch.

*El Generico Vs Kevin Steen

Ring of Honor: Death Before Dishonor VIII*

I haven't seen a lot of Ring of Honor, but I have seen a few DVDs. With that being said, I enjoyed this match as well. They advertised this match as a grudge match, 6 months in the making. I was a little disappointed that it was as vicious as I would have like to to be. I didn't feel the intenstiy from Generico; wanting to get revenge. And there were no weapons, or blood, which didn't help the match. But there was definitely a lot of good things. Some cool spots by both guys. Steen can move around pretty well for a big guy, and El Generico's big boot and Springboard DDT over the ring is pretty fucking sweet. However, it was kind've a bummer to see Steen win, and it looks like this feud is semi-over. Hopefully they have a return match, and end this feud correctly.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Can someone tell me why Danielson joined team WWE? Wasn't he a part of Nexus when he got "fired"? I don't really follow the story lines closely so excuse the dumb question.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Hbk96rRko09 said:


> HBK/vader ss06 ****1/4 great match


Wow man, that's one helluva overrating if ever I saw one. Silly finish with the multiple restarts - similar to the awful SummerSlam 2009 Cena/Orton - botched elbow drop leading to an audible argument berating by Michaels led to a dissapointing match I thought. 

It was good and certainly worth watching again but I didn't like the slow pace of Vader's chokes or holds or whatever boring stuff he was doing. Anything Michaels did of course shone and was exciting to watch but overall nah not a ****+ for me. 

A good three star match I'd say.

....

eh... you are talking about SummerSlam 1996 and not 2006 right?



Ownage™ said:


> yeah..
> 
> previous version: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/485221-official-dvd-match-show-discussion-thread.html


Can we keep the old one for reference please?


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

he was dropped from teasm nexus because he showed remorse. they started that the monday after he was fired so since nexus kicked him out he joined the opposition


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Forever Unchained said:


> Wow man, that's one helluva overrating if ever I saw one. Silly finish with the multiple restarts - similar to the awful SummerSlam 2009 Cena/Orton - botched elbow drop leading to an audible argument berating by Michaels led to a dissapointing match I thought.
> 
> It was good and certainly worth watching again but I didn't like the slow pace of Vader's chokes or holds or whatever boring stuff he was doing. Anything Michaels did of course shone and was exciting to watch but overall nah not a ****+ for me.
> 
> ...


yeah im talking ss96. and im not the only person i have ever saw rate the match **** it was a very solid match easily vaders best with the E. to be honest i loved the match and that "botched elbow" you talk about was vaders fault you could hear shawn screaming move. imo it actually added to the match though i love the stomps he gives vader afterwords. also ss09 wasnt bad at all id go *** on it i found it funny as hell.


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

Mr. Pip your entitled to your opinion but Daniel Bryan is a good wrestler and he's good on the Mic. I like you Mr. Pip i am also a huge fan of Toy Story franchise P.S. I liked your old avatar


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

miz is the most underrated guy in the e


----------



## LOU (Jul 28, 2006)

Ratings for Summerslam anyone?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

LOU said:


> Ratings for Summerslam anyone?


I'd say around **** for the main event. Just really well-booked and great storytelling.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

KidCharlamagne said:


> miz is the most underrated guy in the e


underrated.......:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

his mic skills are good to great
but the guy is bad in the ring, and his move set is extremely boring.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> I love Danielson but if someone doesn;t like them then Idc.  Sometimes you get get those guys you find impossible to like, even if you admit they're good.


what are your top 5 danielson matches


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Dave Meltzer's Summerslam ratings for those that care:

Dolph Zigger vs. Kofi Kingston *1/2
Alicia Fox vs. Melina 1/4*
The Big Show vs. CM Punk, Luke Gallows & Joseph Mercury *3/4
Sheamus vs. Randy Orton ***
Kane vs. Rey Mysterio **1/2
John Cena, Daniel Bryan, Chris Jericho, Edge, R-Truth, John Morrison & Bret Hart vs. Wade Barrett, David Otunga, Heath Slater, Skip Sheffield, Darren Young, Michael Tarver & Justin Gabriel (Elimination Match) ***1/2


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> underrated.......:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> his mic skills are good to great
> but the guy is bad in the ring, and his move set is extremely boring.


he wrestles the typical wwe style. he draws more heat more effectively then most guys. he's not bad in the ring, either. i'm almost certain, though, he'll fail to cash-in.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Great way to start off the thread, Mr.Pip, let us be honest here, the only reason you hate Danielson is because everyone else loves him, and you want to be different, am I right? I am.




Yeah1993 said:


> I love Danielson but if someone doesn;t like them then Idc.  Sometimes you get get those guys you find impossible to like, even if you admit they're good.



Chris Jericho.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

holy said:


> Dave Meltzer's Summerslam ratings for those that care:
> 
> Dolph Zigger vs. Kofi Kingston *1/2
> Alicia Fox vs. Melina 1/4*
> ...


That's pretty much spot on.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Great way to start off the thread, Mr.Pip, let us be honest here, the only reason you hate Danielson is because everyone else loves him, and you want to be different, am I right? I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I admit he is a decent wrestler though I just can't stand him. 

If me not liking him is because everyone else loves him, why would I like Jericho, Punk, Shawn Michaels etc? 

Your theory is stupid and wrong.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I was liking jericho before the entire forum did. Back when the forum was calling him a "mid-card jobber" and a "wannabe hbk".


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Chris Jericho is a main-event jobber. Not as much as Foley though. 

*** 3/4 for Michaels/Vader. Terrific match but with its share of flaws that doesn't allow it to hit the 4-star mark. Preferred Michaels/Owen from IYH 6 from the same year over this one, but at the same level.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Razor King said:


> ^ Chris Jericho is a main-event jobber. Not as much as Foley though.
> 
> *** 3/4 for Michaels/Vader. Terrific match but with its share of flaws that doesn't allow it to hit the 4-star mark. *Preferred Michaels/Owen from IYH 6 from the same year over this one, but at the same level*.


havent seen that match since before i even rated matchers i may need to check that out


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Does anyone here remember seeing Shawn Michaels vs British Bulldog on Superstars
_Huntington, WV -Civic Center -February 20, 1996_ ?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So, apparently Cena's new DVD is going to be released on Blu-Ray. Will definitely be picking it up now. WWE's really stepped it up with Blu-Ray this year. We've had Royal Rumble and WrestleMania XXVI, with RAW/SmackDown from the week leading to both events released, along with Best of 2009-2010 PPV Matches. And supposedly, we're gonna get SummerSlam, Hell In A Cell, Cena's new DVD and Best of SmackDown 2010 later this year.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Sweet! I'm glad their starting to release more stuff on Blu Ray. It really looks a lot better, and I like the fact that I don't have to change discs to finish watching a Wrestlemania. I'll buy Cena's dvd now that it's going to be on blu ray.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

*Rey Mysterio vs Kane (Summerslam 2010) - ****

This was actually a pretty good match. It got a lot of time and they did the story well. Rey played the speed game and Kane played the power game. This was probably the best match that they have had together. Everything was good about this match. The match was good, the ending was good and the aftermath was perfect.

*Sheamus vs Randy Orton (Summerslam 2010) - ***1/4*

This was way better than their Royal Rumble match. The pace was good and they had the crowd in the match the whole time. The near falls were good and Orton's comeback was good as well. The crowd just ate it up. I did not really like the ending though. A DQ is fine by me but it should have been done better. Maybe if Sheamus had hit the ref with the chair or Orton than that would have been better in my opinion. The RKO on the announce table was pretty sweet aswell. 

*Team WWE vs Nexus (Summerslam 2010) - ***1/2*

I enjoyed the match a lot. I wanted to put it at ***3/4 but Cena's total no selling during the last few minutes just killed it for me. Nexus looked pretty strong for a bunch of rookies and it was great to see Danielson back in the WWE. Everything he did looked great. the eliminations were good and I liked how they played on the fact that team WWE was not on the same page with a few of its members. Also, Cole on the commentary was great. I just wanted Danielson to come back down and kick his ass again.​


----------



## lemo83 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bret vs Hakushi , IYH 1 **** ( One of the best match ending streches ever )

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x30nvw_bret-hart-vs-hakushi_sport

Bret vs Hakushi Raw July 24 1995 , ****1/4 , Top 10 Raw matches ever,

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbjp23_bret-hart-vs-hakushi-7-24-95-raw_sport

Here is Bob Backland's greatest match in his 2nd WWF run 

Bret Hart vs Bob Backlund WWF Superstars July 3 1994 ****1/4 . 

Part 1 : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6bgk0_bret-hart-vs-bob-backlund-wwf-super_news

Part 2: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6bgo8_bret-hart-vs-bob-backlund-wwf-super_news

Bret Hart vs Ted Dibiase MSG Dec 29 1991. ****1/4 . Top 5 Ted Dibiase matches ever

Part 1 : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x32zvk_bret-hart-vs-ted-dibiase-1_sport

Part 2 : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x33004_bret-hart-vs-ted-dibiase-2_sport

Bret Hart vs Jean Pierre Lafitte IYH 3 . ****1/2 . What can i say one of the greatest exceeding expectations matches of all time.

Part 1 : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3bqln_bret-hitman-hart-vs-jean-pierre-laf_sport

Part 2 : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3br6n_bret-hitman-hart-vs-jean-pierre-laf_sport

Bret Hart vs Booker T WCW Nitro February 22 1999. ****. Booker T best match ever.

Part 1 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUXKg3GJ8Ys

Part 2 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMTUbpFCMaQ&feature=related

Bret Hart vs 123 Kid . ****1/2. One of the best Vetran vs Rockie matches of all time.

Part 1 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pT1-H6GeeI

Part 2 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY0XJETxKgg
__________________


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

im ****1/4 on it but i agree its a all out claasic one of raws best matches ever if not the best


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

The star ratings are not the Meltzer type of ratings, this is my Netflix ratings on whether I liked the match or not. * for hating a match and ***** for loving the match.

*Pat O’Conner vs. Buddy Rogers [NWA – 6/61]* ****
First time that I’ve seen this match and was blown away by it. I’m now convinced that Buddy Rogers and The Destroyer were the two best heels in the business during the 60s and 70s. The crowd heat that Rogers would gain is astounding. Usually a match this old would turn a lot of people off because it would seem to be very slow but this one had a great pace. It’s not an hour long broadway but a more compact 20 minute match. Pat O’Conner is just as awesome too.

*Rikidozan vs. Freddie Blassie [NWA – 3/28/62]* ***
This is a very fun match. Freddie Blassie was another heel god from this era. If this wasn’t so clipped, I think I would’ve enjoyed this much more as this appeared to be an all out blood war with Blassie biting Rikidozan’s forehead and ripping it open and getting chopped out of the ring and into the crowd.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

raw-monster said:


> *Rey Mysterio vs Kane (Summerslam 2010) - ****
> 
> This was actually a pretty good match. It got a lot of time and they did the story well. Rey played the speed game and Kane played the power game. This was probably the best match that they have had together. Everything was good about this match. The match was good, the ending was good and the aftermath was perfect.
> 
> ...


I have Mysterio vs. Kane at **3/4. It was a better match than I thought, but the casket should have been used more often and Kane usually bores me in the ring. Mysterio was not at his apex either. It was a very average match between two wrestlers who needed to put on a better match. 

I have Orton vs. Sheamus at ***3/4, which I admit is probably high, but the match was quite enjoyable, especially the last five minutes. Sheamus is improving in the ring. The finish was complete garbage. They have had two PPV matches, both ended in DQ. It is pointless, and it destroys the point of a PPV. I am enjoying Orton going nuts on Sheamus.

The main event earns a **** from me. Cena might have not sold as well as you would have liked, but he was kept out of the match for the most part, so he should not have been selling too much. Danielson was great and the booking was very well done in this match. This did not save the PPV, but it was enough to make it somewhat good.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

New Blood said:


> The star ratings are not the Meltzer type of ratings, this is my Netflix ratings on whether I liked the match or not. * for hating a match and ***** for loving the match.
> 
> *Pat O’Conner vs. Buddy Rogers [NWA – 6/61]* ****
> First time that I’ve seen this match and was blown away by it. I’m now convinced that Buddy Rogers and The Destroyer were the two best heels in the business during the 60s and 70s. The crowd heat that Rogers would gain is astounding. Usually a match this old would turn a lot of people off because it would seem to be very slow but this one had a great pace. It’s not an hour long broadway but a more compact 20 minute match. Pat O’Conner is just as awesome too.


This is the match where Buddy Rogers changed history when he cut that promo right?



New Blood said:


> *Rikidozan vs. Freddie Blassie [NWA – 3/28/62]* ***
> This is a very fun match. Freddie Blassie was another heel god from this era. If this wasn’t so clipped, I think I would’ve enjoyed this much more as this appeared to be an all out blood war with Blassie biting Rikidozan’s forehead and ripping it open and getting chopped out of the ring and into the crowd.


This is the match that gave some Japanese fans heart attacks from how terrifying the sight of their God Rikidozan being devoured was.

Brother, I like your love of the old school mega classics.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

All this Rikidozan talk reminds me this section needs some more The Destroyer love.


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

McQueen said:


> All this Rikidozan talk reminds me this section needs some more The Destroyer love.


Everything needs more The Destroyer love.

I'm starting to watch some 2010 matches, so I have to get caught up.

*Christian vs. William Regal [1/14/10 - Superstars]* ***
This was a great TV match. They were given a nice amount of time to work over their opponent and hit their spots. Sometimes it's frustrating watching WWE TV as when there are some really great workers in the ring busting their ass, the audience seems to be sitting on their hands. I have to say, I marked for the half nelson suplex by Regal.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Wrestlemania XIX - Singles Match for the WWE Championship - Kurt Angle (c) vs. Brock Lesnar*

This feud had some of the seeds planted months even before the Royal Rumble at Armageddon when Lesnar helped Angle beat the Big Show to win the WWE Championship. At the Royal Rumble, Lesnar won the said match and Angle retained his title in a great match against Chris Benoit. At No Way Out Lesnar and Benoit were able to top Team Angle in a 3 on 2 handicap match. Lesnar then earned himself a title shot on a Smackdown episode before WM, which saw Angle retain after he switched with his brother Eric and then hit a surprising Angle Slam late. Smackdown GM Stephanie McMahon promised Angle that there would be a rematch at WM 19, and if Benjamin, Haas, or his brother interfered that he would be stripped of his title, and that is where we are now.

We get some solid chain wrestling between the two men to start off the match, which isn't out of the ordinary since both men are the two most accomplished amateur wrestlers to ever step inside of a WWE ring. Once they get done with that Angle goes on the offense and is out to prove that he doesn't need anyone to help him keep his title and that he can be the one that can shut down the monster that is Lesnar. You get your usual suplex happy Angle, although these are used more effectively then in a normal Angle match. He throws about three or four Germans in a row, which not only kills Lesnars energy, but also just kinda rubs it in saying that he's so great that he can hit as many suplexes as he wants.

However, the one thing that always seems to happen in every single big Angle match is the Ankle Lock spot. No work on even the leg beforehand, yet Angle goes right in and locks it in for a few seconds until Lesnar grabs the bottom rope. I mean, I know the move can 'appear from out of no where' but it'd be nice if he would actually, oh I don't know, WORK on the Ankle a tad beforehand. Stomp on it. Whip it into the ring posts. Stand on it. Put it on the bottom rope and sit on it. Something that puts a little bit of pain in Lesnar's leg before just randomly locking it on. Poor ring psychology from Angle there, as it always seems to be.

I understand why Lesnar went for the SSP, it's WM, he can't put away Angle with the F-5, he needs one big blow to finish him off, but you could tell right away that he misjudged the length and that it wasn't gonna end well. It still provided a memorable moment, no doubt, it slightly impacts the match quality. I'm amazed that he still had the strength to lift Angle up and hit the F-5 not even a minute after almost breaking his neck. Obviously they altered the finish a bit and just finished the match off after Lesnar almost broke his neck, but I don't really have a problem with it.

Overall, it was a pretty good main event to close out what many believe is the best WM ever. It's debateable, but these two did put up a quality matchup, but nothing that would make you stand up and go wild, except for the crazy finish. Again, great ME, but not really compareable to some of the best. Oh, and there's two little facts that I kinda figured out on my own during my time watching this match. 1) This was the first WM ME post Brand Extension when the titles were split, and 2) This would be the last time SD ME WM until 24 when Edge and the Undertaker went at it.

****3/4*



Spoiler: Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Not sure if anyone's been paying attention to Smackdown!, but Christian has had a sudden resurgence in the past month or so. Not that he was bad during the rest of the year, but he's had chances to work longer matches centered around selling his arm, which means he's back to looking like the best worker in the company, whereas the rest of the year he's looked about third best (behind Rey/Punk). The last two McIntyre matches (7/30 and 8/20) are both top 10 WWE matches in my book. Christian's selling was brilliant in both, and McIntyre-- and this is coming from a guy who has been very down on McIntyre-- has looked fantastic. He took a couple awesome bumps at the start of the 7/30, and then he busted out an awesome spot where he drew Christian toward him under the ring, and then smashed Christian's arm on the metal under the ring. Really awesome. And then the rest of Drew's arm work was great and fresh, and he developed a cool theme of using all the metal around the ring. Really great out-of-nowhere finish. 

Last night's match might've been even better, but I'm not sure. The 7/30 match had the added bonus of surprising me by how awesome it was, but the 8/20 match completely met my expectations. Another innovative spot to start Drew's control, this time smashing Christian's arm against exposed metal under the barricade. More fresh & fun & intense arm work from McIntyre, and more great selling from Christian. He also took an awesome apron bump toward the beginning. McIntyre didn't get to show off his great big bumps, but he took an awesome DDT bump, and Christian sold the arm after hitting the DDT. It was fantastic. Lots of intensity and stiff stuff in both matches, with great facial expressions from Christian and good ones from McIntyre, and two really great finishes, too.

The 8/13 match with Cody was very good, too, though a notch below the McIntyre matches. I might rewatch it soon, as I don't remember it too well. But yeah, Cody has a great character at this point, and I'd say he's competent, maybe even good in the ring, but I don't think he has quite put it all together as a worker at this point, whereas McIntyre is really starting to click right now. But Christian was just as good here, selling his ass off.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Definitely agree with sterling about Christian in the last few weeks. Loved the arm work in the two McIntyre matches and the Cody one was a short but sweet TV match. A Christian/Masters tag team could be pretty magical atm. Shame the whole Drew & Cody vs Matt & Christian feud will go nowhere and they won't get a chance on PPV, especially with how much these stupid gimmick PPVs limit the booking.*


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

If they let the Cody/Drew/Matt/Christian thing develop into a legit program with a tag match on PPV, I'd be insanely stoked. They could play off the Matt/Christian tension they teased during the MITB build and maybe start a feud between them. And they could continue with what I've found to be an intriguing pairing between Drew & Cody. But hell, I've been having a blast with these TV matches, and they've been good enough that I won't mind if they don't go anywhere. Heck, I'd settle for a throwaway TV tag between the four of those guys. Or add Ziggler and Kofi in to make it a 6-man.

EDIT: They did have a tag match a while back. I don't remember it being great, but I remember liking it. Do you have a link, Seabs? Just wondering. If not, I'll download the whole episode and probably throw a link up at some point. Also, watched some more:

Christian vs. Cody Rhodes - Smackdown 8/13/2010

Yeah, this was definitely good. Cody immediately backs Christian into the corner, targeting the arm. When Cody charges, Christian gets his feet up, which makes Cody back off to protect his face, starting a really entertaining sub-plot, with Christian trying to hit Cody in the face and Cody avoiding it. Cody takes a good bump to the outside and then Christian hits a great plancha and looks in control at the break. They come back with Cody in control, which I didn't like because I don't like to miss transition spots, but they recapped it and it was fine. Cody works Christian's arm; Christian sells: it's really good. Awesome moment where Christian falls on his arm on the bottom rope and sells like crazy. Another really cool spot where Christian goes for his slap-in-the-face spot while Cody's on the second rope, only for Cody to walk away. Christian then hits a sunset flip from the outside, which I thought was a cool variation on his standard corner spot. Finishing stretch really rocks: Christian can't hit his finisher because of the injury, and Cody uses the injury to his advantage, but Christian does get to slap Cody in the face really hard (and Cody sells it really well), so they pay off on that sub-plot. I dug this, but it was a notch below the McIntyre matches, mainly because Cody only brought about 40% of the intensity that Drew brought. I think "Dashing" Cody Rhodes is a great character that totally suits him, and there are a lot of things to like about Cody, but I don't think he's quite firing on all cylinders as a worker yet. I am excited about his future though. He's 25.

Christian vs. Drew McIntyre - Smackdown 7/16/2010

This is a notch below their last two matches because it doesn't have the awesome arm work and arm selling, but it's still great. It felt like a total slugfest, with tons of stuff stiff and great bumps, and lots of really nifty counters. It felt like both guys came prepared for the other guy's big stuff. There are some neat exchanges around the apron early on that felt totally fresh, and they resulted in a cool spot where Drew tried to slam Christian down into the apron, only for Christian to hold onto the top rope and hit his pendulum kick from a different spot than he normally does. I love the way he can vary his signature spots. And I also loved how they still delivered on the teased apron bump a little bit later when Drew shoves Christian off the top rope, and Christian shoves his own head into the mat. Absolute bonkers-ville bump, and I loved it. But Drew never really gets a lengthy control session here, as Christian keeps making comebacks and throwing bombs from the top rope, which I really liked. Christian takes some good-looking throat-first bumps onto the ropes; Drew takes a tornado DDT really well, and the counters during the finishing stretch are really fun, and the eye poke is awesome, and Christian's sell is even better.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah as long as Christian is allowed to have a TV run like last year on ECW I'm dandy. It's a pain having these PPVs like NOC which mean so many guys can't get on the show because of the gimmick.

Masters/Swagger was a massive dissapointment on Superstars this week. It was great for the 5 minutes it got and Masters was amazing again but I was expecting much longer for a Superstars main event. Masters/McIntyre was taped for next weeks Superstars so hopefully that getsthe normal main event length.*


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

I wouldn't call the match a massive disappointment. I mean, I'd agree that I was bummed they got a 5-minute slot rather than a 9 or 10-minute slot, but I still thought it was good for what it was, with more great stuff from Masters and a nifty finish. The Chavo match from the week before was much better though. And as far as disappointingly-short-but-still-good Superstars matches go, I thought the Regal/Bourne match from earlier in the year (3/4) was better, too. I really dug that match. Nifty arm trap stuff early by Regal, with Bourne doing really neat stuff to get out of it. And then Regal took one of Bourne's ranas really well, getting all tied up in the ropes. And then Regal hit Bourne, which was awesome because Bourne can make a shit striker look good, so yeah can imagine what he did with Regal. 

Also, Primo & Yoshi had another good match on Superstars this week. They've had a nice little series. Nothing standout-ish, and I don't know if any of their matches would make even my top 50 for WWE this year, but I did enjoy them. A sub-top 50 match might seem like a really bad thing to people who haven't watched WWE TV regularly, but I've seen about everything and I'd estimate there have been over 100 WWE matches I'd consider at least "good" this year.

Speaking of next week's show, I heard they taped a Goldust/Regal match, and it got plenty of time. Like 13 or 14 minutes. I can't imagine that not being really good. Their last match was kept under 5 minutes, and there was a blood stoppage, but it was still really good for what it was, and Regal shtick'd it up really well.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I REALLY need to start watching Superstars more often. Don't really know why I stopped, because I usually always ended up liking at least one match on the show. And a 15 minute Goldust/Regal match for next week? Yeah, definitely gonna have to download it.

Also... fuck me I am such an Undertaker mark. Watching the new Undertaker DVD, and while I have enjoyed EVERYTHING on it so far... I just got done watching the concrete crypt match... and I totally liked it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCal said:


> I REALLY need to start watching Superstars more often. Don't really know why I stopped, because I usually always ended up liking at least one match on the show. And a 15 minute Goldust/Regal match for next week? Yeah, definitely gonna have to download it.
> 
> Also... fuck me I am such an Undertaker mark. Watching the new Undertaker DVD, and while I have enjoyed EVERYTHING on it so far... I just got done watching the concrete crypt match... and I totally liked it.


Dont feel bad, I loved this DVD set too :lmao

Then again, I'd watch The Undertaker taking a shit for 20 minutes and rate it *****.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

And remember folks, I own the new Undertaker DVD, the latest Hogan DVD, the Ultimate Warrior DVD... and I DON'T own The Rock's 3 disc DVD :lmao.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Goldust-Regal match is definitely good (I was at the tapings). Lots of very sound psychology throughout, just as you'd expect.

Also, the McIntyre-Masters match is about 50x better than the Swagger-Masters match. I saw both in Bakersfield and Fresno, respectively, and the McIntyre-Masters match was one of the best match of the whole Fresno tapings session. McIntyre is such a great seller and his psychology is becoming increasingly outstanding, he's really clicking on all fronts right now in the ring. His series with Christian on Smackdown has been fantastic, his series with Kofi a few months back was fabulous... McIntyre's really turned this corner this spring and summer as a WWE grappler. (I liked his work with Morrison last winter, but not as well as everything he's done since.)


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

KingCal said:


> And remember folks, I own the new Undertaker DVD, the latest *Hogan DVD*, the Ultimate Warrior DVD... and I DON'T own The Rock's 3 disc DVD :lmao.


Ewww. Go hang yourself jabroni.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

To be fair I only got the Hogan DVD because someone traded it with me. I got the 3 disc original set, and he got 3 copied discs . Wouldn't have gotten it any other way lol.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

So I was just watching Brock vs. Eddie from No Way Out 2004 for about the tenth time and every time I watch it theres something that bothers me. My eye wanders off of the match because these yellow shirted security gaurds are always walking around trying to tell fans walking across the screen not to hold up signs or non sense. So these fans were looking into the camera and getting their little 3 seconds of "fame" I know wrestling was cooler back then and the fans were more into it but this was just seemed very odd to me.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

KingCal said:


> I REALLY need to start watching Superstars more often. Don't really know why I stopped, because I usually always ended up liking at least one match on the show. And a 15 minute Goldust/Regal match for next week? Yeah, definitely gonna have to download it.
> 
> Also... fuck me I am such an Undertaker mark. Watching the new Undertaker DVD, and while I have enjoyed EVERYTHING on it so far... I just got done watching the concrete crypt match... and I totally liked it.


That Undertaker set has to have the worst collection of matches ever put to DVD.

Warrior, Kamala, Kama, Mabel and Big Show were not the best people he's worked with. Three Big Show matches? THREE?!! I appreciate it's "Deadliest Matches" but it might as well have been called worst matches. I'm surprised there's no match against El Gigante on it.

But fair enough dude, whatever floats your boat 






KingCal said:


> And remember folks, I own the new Undertaker DVD, the latest Hogan DVD, the Ultimate Warrior DVD... and I DON'T own The Rock's 3 disc DVD :lmao.



I'm guessing you don't like The Rock?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Ric Flair vs. Kerry Von Erich- Star Wars of Wrestling 1982 Steel Cage match **** 1/4*

Just finished watching this match. This is just a classic match right here. If you ever buy the Triumph and Tradgedy of World Class dvd this comes on the bonus disc of matches. I suggest this match to check out while your tired after work and just wanna relax and go back in time. This was when kayfabe existed, the country was just coming out of the 70's and there was so much respect involved in this match. Flair is a bloody mess like usual and even in 1982 his opponent managed to stay in the Figure Four for 5 minutes and manage to reverse it. This is also the match where Terry Gordy slams the cage door on Kerry starting the long feud between the Freebirds and the Von Erichs. God the woman back then hated the heels with a realness and a passion I've never seen before. The ending of this match was a little confusing. Basically Kerry and Flair wrestle for another 5 minutes after the spot with the cage door with Hayes getting ejected from the match but eventually Kerry collapses after hitting Flair with a spinning clothesline and the ref says he's unable to continue setting up a lengthy after match segment.


----------



## ElsewhereZoo (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd go higher than that on Kerry/Flair. 

Also, if the Taker/Show Last Man Standing match made it into that set there is no reason to insult Big Show for making the set.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Does anyone know what match this shot of Flair is from?

















I've a feeling it's Uncensored 1999 after the Hogan/Flair cage match.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I think that is from Starrcade 95 when Flair won the title from Savage.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Forever Unchained said:


> Does anyone know what match this shot of Flair is from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Uncensored ring didn't look like that, nor were the Horsemen rocking those shirts at the time.

Flair/Savage fits.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Yep it is. Cheers guys.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Forever Unchained said:


> That Undertaker set has to have the worst collection of matches ever put to DVD.
> 
> Warrior, Kamala, Kama, Mabel and Big Show were not the best people he's worked with. Three Big Show matches? THREE?!! I appreciate it's "Deadliest Matches" but it might as well have been called worst matches. I'm surprised there's no match against El Gigante on it.
> 
> But fair enough dude, whatever floats your boat


Oh, I'm not saying that its a fantastic set or anything lol. The match listing for the most part is god awful, but being such a massive Undertaker mark (the guy is the ONLY wrestler alive or dead that can make me revert back to just a regular old mark when I watch them, instead of being a smark ) I am enjoying everything on the set regardless of its suckyness . And don't knock Big Show, guys is a tremendous worker. I would have preferred the 3 matches against him to have all been from 08 rather than those 2 from 99, but damn they were still entertaining and Paul Bearer had me :lmao for real during them.




Forever Unchained said:


> I'm guessing you don't like The Rock?


Not in the slightest lol . I'll be picking up KANE'S DVD set before I ever think of getting a Rock DVD .


And someone talked about Flair/Von Eric Cage match... only ***1/2 for it from me. Was a good match, but wasn't THAT into it. Their 2/3 falls match from a couple of months earlier was WAY fucking better (****1/4 for it). Been working my way through the new DVDVR Texas set, man there is some awesome shit on there, and despite WCCW being a "Von Erich" place, its Flair that is the stand out performer so far on the set lol.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I liked the Ultimate Warrior DVD. I actually watch it pretty often.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Its definitely an entertaining documentary lol. And the matches aren't too bad considering they involve Warrior .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Its definitely an entertaining documentary lol. And the matches aren't too bad considering they involve Warrior .


Its hilarious. Jericho, Christian and Edge making of fun of the way he talked, Bobby Heenan's red hot hatred for the guy, the story of that time Andre punched him. Great documentary, really cheered me up after seeing the Jake Documentary.

It also made me a HUGE Rick Rude fan.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Just bought The Eddie Guerrero DVD, The matches look good but I haven't watched any of them yet. Anyone have star ratings of the matches from it.


Eddie is my favorite wrestler of all time so I should have no problem enjoying it.

Need to buy The Rock's DVD & Jericho's DVD (When It Comes Out) Next for sure.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The new one? 2nd disc is kinda crappy with some garbage TV matches, but disc 1 and 3 are pretty awesome.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Yea the new one was the one I was talking about.

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Calo is gonna blow your mind bro!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I now have 

Bret Hart 3 disc
5/6 Tagged Classics 
HBK My Journey 2 discs 
Hart And Soul 

All to watch. My collection isn't by any means HUGE but I find most of them sitting up on the shelf.

They're nice to look out but as I have bought up before do we often really watch them? I must watch a PPV or two a week at least ontop of RAW and Smackdown


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I still have some shows from my collection to watch. I've had Bad Blood 03, and Armageddon 03 for almost a year and a half now and have yet to watch them. I've had KOTR 02 for at least 3 years now and haven't watched it. Have KOTR 00 for about a year now and haven't seen it either.

I just get in moods, I rarely anymore these days watch full shows when I watch something from my collection. I either get bored with it midway through, or watch one or 2 matches and put it away. I loosely follow the product on tv, basically just follow Raw, haven't ever watched Superstars, NXT, haven't watched a full episode of Smackdown since 03. Even still, I will continue to expand my collection of dvds, been doing so for the last 6 yrs, and even with me not following the product I'll still buy the shows, mostly out of habit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've probably got 100 discs of stuff to watch so stop complaining.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Vegeta4000 said:


> I now have
> 
> Bret Hart 3 disc
> 5/6 Tagged Classics
> ...


Have you any of these Tagged Classics? ...

In Your House 11&_*12*_, 14&_*15*_, _*19*_&20, 21&_*22*_
SummerSlam _*1998*_&1999
Best of RAW Vol. 1


The highlighted ones have a defective rubbish picture. Whatever process or hardware they used for the transfer of the analogue video to digital it caused "dropped frames" - video running at 24/25 frames per second meant that in some of those seconds they lost some frames. This led to a playback video that looks like a piss poor youtube video that's all jittery or choppy.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Hey, guys I found the commercial for Jericho's DVD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijS2LxIjUvA&feature=related

Can't wait for it! Looks awesome


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I've probably got 100 discs of stuff to watch so stop complaining.


My apologies for not realizing it was a competition 



Forever Unchained said:


> Have you any of these Tagged Classics? ...
> 
> In Your House 11&_*12*_, 14&_*15*_, _*19*_&20, 21&_*22*_
> SummerSlam _*1998*_&1999
> ...


I have Summerslam 98/99 tagged yeah I may have an In Your House somewhere - I tend to forget which I have in total 

I'll boot em up have a look as I can't recall what you mean, not that I'm doubting it


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Thinking of buying the "Best of Raw: Seasons 1 & 2" DVD. Anyone got any star ratings for the matches on the set and thoughts on the set as a whole?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> Thinking of buying the "Best of Raw: Seasons 1 & 2" DVD. Anyone got any star ratings for the matches on the set and thoughts on the set as a whole?


http://pdrwrestling.com/?p=6380 (Not fully complete)

I found an alright read for it. Not seen many other reviews tbh bar the one from WWEDVDNews - which equally shared the same sort of rating. Worth a pickup.

Found the video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZkE8yi4A6s

He's new. Go easy :lmao

Also an insight to the *Jericho DVD* from WWEDVDNews to (Review)

http://www.wwedvdnews.com/first-rev...e-walls-of-chris-jericho-dvd-iamjericho/4167/


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Vegeta4000 said:


> I have Summerslam 98/99 tagged yeah I may have an In Your House somewhere - I tend to forget which I have in total
> 
> I'll boot em up have a look as I can't recall what you mean, not that I'm doubting it




If you don't notice it at first then just compare it to another tagged classic so pop in SummerSlam 1999 after 98 and just watch how the people move. They look kind of jumpy in the ones I listed. Basically what happens is that during the translation from analogue 24/25 frames per second their digital video ended up with some of those frames missing.

It's very noticeable on the Best of RAW Vol.1 99 DVD.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> I've probably got 100 discs of stuff to watch so stop complaining.


Oh boo hoo Eric, I've probably got close to 1000 discs to actually watch .

Seems silvervision have a new sale on now, some good sets like the 3 disc Eddie set, H&T HBK set and a few other 3 disc sets at £12.99 that are definitely worth picking up. Might get the Live in Italy DVD to go with my Live in the UK collection, especially since it has an Undertaker/Kennedy match on it that I don't remember happening.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Thinking of buying the "Best of Raw: Seasons 1 & 2" DVD. Anyone got any star ratings for the matches on the set and thoughts on the set as a whole?


There weren't that many good matches from the earlier years of RAW. As far as I remember (from looking through results and memory) the matches on that DVD are the best of what there was. Michaels vs Janetty from July 93 is only glaring omission I think.

Matt Bourne who played Doink was actually alright to watch when he was a heel and there seems to be a good bit of him on it.




> Loser Leaves the WWE
> Ric Flair vs. Mr. Perfect
> January 25, 1993
> 
> ...



I'd say that's probably the best of the set. Remember though, Doink after about SummerSlam 1993 wasn't played by Matt Bourne and he turned face which was dreadful.

After Flair/Perfect, Razor/Michaels or Bret Hart/Kid are probably the best matches there. Both four stars easily.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

To add to those matches above:

Lumberjack Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship
“Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Shawn Michaels
May 10, 1993

I remember this just being legit fun. Shawn bumping for Duggan who is way better than anyone who hasn't seen Mid-South in the 80's thinks. Not a classic by any means, but I definitely remember enjoying it.


Intercontinental Championship Match
Razor Ramon vs. Rick “The Model” Martel
October 11, 1993

If this is the match I remember right, it took up the majority of the show, and was time very well spent.



World Tag Team Championship Match
The Quebecers vs. Razor Ramon & The 1-2-3 Kid
February 21, 1994

Pretty good tag team match from memory.



10-Man Tag Team Match
IRS, Jeff Jarrett, Rick “The Model” Martel, & The Headshrinkers
vs.Tatanka, The 1-2-3 Kid, Thurman “Sparky” Plugg, & The Smoking Gunns
April 4, 1994

Another pretty good tag match, around **3/4-*** or something I think I gave it.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

So it's a decent enough DVD anyway 

I have the first Shawn Micheals VHS tape Hits from the Heartbreak Kid with a Monday Night RAW match against Duggan the week previous and I enjoyed that one too. Shawn wasn't as slim in 93 but he was very good considering what he was put in front of - a rusty Bob Backlund, Kamala, Crush etc.


There's a tag match from the second Action Zone betwen Michaels/Diesel and Razor/Kid - basically the clique trying to do better than the Hart brothers did the week previous on the debut of the show. It seems unlikely now we'll ever see this match on DVD. 

Wasn't on the Tag Team DVD, Greatest Stars of the 90s, any of Shawn's DVDs and while not strictly a RAW match of course they could've added it in as an extra or _something_.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

That Clique tag is fucking awesome, one of the better tag matches the company has ever put on, and blows all of those shitty and unbelievably overrated Beer Money/MCMG tag matches out of the water and into the freaking sun. Needs to make it onto DVD at some point, but if it doesn't, oh well, its easy to get online for people who haven't seen it (and those people should go watch it. NOW).


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmm.. I might just go put it on again 

I have it on a video tape which is still in good condition but ye know with tapes, the more you watch it the more it deteriorates. I'd download it if I could find a really good high quality version rather than a small avi with a low bit rate. 

Why the f'n hell didn't that tag match get put on his Journey DVD anyway? I'm sure we could've done without the Jericho 'Mania XIX match for the millionith time!! Arrggh....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Vegeta4000 said:


> My apologies for not realizing it was a competition


Haha its not, I was just accepting the fact I have a problem.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

I just got a few cheapish DVDs from a few sellers on Amazon.co.uk. It was about £17.50 for all of them including £1.79 each for delivery to Ireland.








































I love Backlash. That four way dance I think might be my favourite multi-man match WWF/WWE ever put on. It might edge out the Final Four!

I just got the Hallf of Fame for the matches included as extras.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I <3 Amazon sellers. I got pretty much all the SD 06 PPV's from there, as well as a bunch of other random ones, and didn't spend more than £2 each including delivery lol. NM and Arm 06 are both really great events, as is BL 07. Don't remember anything about Arm 05, and I didn't enjoy the 04 HOF much for the speeches.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

KingCal said:


> To be fair I only got the Hogan DVD because someone traded it with me. I got the 3 disc original set, and he got 3 copied discs . Wouldn't have gotten it any other way lol.


haha. the only way i ever watch a hogan match is if savage is in it. since i have his dvd. 

but man does it get tiring watching savage job to hogan on his own dvd.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

KingCal said:


> I <3 Amazon sellers. I got pretty much all the SD 06 PPV's from there, as well as a bunch of other random ones, and didn't spend more than £2 each including delivery lol. NM and Arm 06 are both really great events, as is BL 07. Don't remember anything about Arm 05, and I didn't enjoy the 04 HOF much for the speeches.



The Hall of Fame DVD I think was less than £2!

I usually don't actually like the speeches. There's been some great ones and some funny ones - 2008 with JBL, Rock and Flair was great. I just got it for the extras/matches:



> * "Superstar" Billy Graham
> o Superstar's career (WWE Confidential - 09/06/03)
> *o WWE Championship Match: "Superstar" Billy Graham vs. Bruno Sammartino (Graham wins title, Baltimore, Md. - 04/30/77)*
> o "Superstar" Billy Graham Promo (06/14/77)
> ...



I don't think the highlighted matches are on any other DVDs.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Christian Vs Drew McIntyre - WWE Smackdown 16/07/2010*

Damn, these two don't waste any time going at it, its almost like they have wrestled a bunch of times already and don't want to mess around with a warm up or shit lol.

Cool to see a variation of that move Christian does in the ropes where he falls back and kicks the guy in the face. Normally he does it in the corner, but here its on the apron and is done to kick McIntyre in the back of the head and off the apron. I'm a fan of the move in general, but it does kinda get predictable in his matches so I'm loving the variation. Oh, and this is about 30 seconds into the match too lol. Like I said, they ain't wasting their time!

Its a couple of days before the MITB PPV, and both guys are in the match, so them going at it right from the start makes sense as they both want to make a statement going into the PPV.

Loving the shit they do on the apron in this match btw. First it was Christian's kick thing, then McIntyre with a neckbreaker on Christian using the top rope, and then a great (and sick looking) bump from Christian from the top rope falling backwards and landing on the apron on his way down. Love how Drew tries to do the same thing a few minutes later when Christian is getting in some offence, only for Christian to counter with a great Tornado DDT.

Christian is really awesome in this. He plays the veteran really well; countering the relatively new Drew and timing his comebacks nicely (one point was when he got a shot in at Drew, knocking Drew into the corner but didn't go after him. Instead he waited for Drew to come after HIM, and he went straight for a drop toe hold. Simple, but I liked it). Drew was great too, as he seemed to get better as the match went on; learning how to counter Christian and eventually realising that cheating would be the best method of gaining the upperhand long enough to hit his DDT and win.

Really, really great sub-10 minute TV match. Glad that Sterling's pimping of these Christian/Drew matches made me go back and watch it . Now to watch the other two!

*Rating: ****


*Christian Vs Drew McIntyre - WWE Smackdown 30/07/2010*

Apparently you can "feel Drew enter your world" when he makes his entrance. I'm not sure what to make of that...

Things are a little slower at the start of the match, no doubt since both guys have been in the ring with each other a few times by now and are a little wary of each other lol. Christian, and I know I keep saying this, really does come across as the veteran with his actions in the ring. Every time I watch the guy, he just does a great job of establishing that he is the veteran (for the most part anyway lol, he seems to wrestle younger guys more than older guys these days), and he works with that better than almost anyone else right now.

Drew takes a couple of good bumps, especially the back bump into the apron following a dropkick. The transition spot where Drew leads Christian closer to the ring so he can smash his arm into the metal part of the ring apron is fucking glorious. Not only is the spot well done, but it means Christian gets to sell his arm . As we saw in his series with Swagger last year, Christian can sell the arm (and other body parts) better than probably anyone in the company today.

Nice control segment from Drew as he works over the arm and is nice and vicious about it. All culminates in Christian's comeback (another thing he is great at), and a nice finishing stretch complete with selling of the arm (a lot of very talented wrestlers tend to stop selling towards the end, but not Christian!).

Matt Striker actually says something smart when he talks about Christian's veteran instincts and how he lures Drew into position so he can do something (like I mentioned in my last review), and it plays a big part in the finish with Christian countering the DDT and pinning Drew with a small package!

Another fantastic TV match here, and again I think it was sub-10 minutes, but a little longer than their first match. Christian's selling of the arm was fantastic as usual (not up there with the Swagger match, but still great), and Drew's offence looked focused and vicious, and just great.

*Rating: ***1/2*


*Christian Vs Drew McIntyre - WWE Smackdown 20/08/2010*

Drew basically running at Christian and going after the arm as soon as the bell rings is awesome. Christian making McIntyre look like a fool is awesome. McIntyre getting pissed off and making sure he injures Christian's arm again is epicly awesome.

The whole Christian arm injury is reminding me of Benoit in 2005, where he got it injured in the MITB match, and continued to sell it in his matches for the next couple of weeks, and that's exactly what Christian is doing here. Plus something like this allows for storytelling to be automatically added to the match no matter the opponent, and storytelling is what its all about .

McIntyre is even more vicious than last time with his attacks on the arm, and hell, Christian is even better with selling the arm too. Sterling mentioned a DDT spot from Christian, where he hits the move and sells the arm at the same time, and you really have to see it to see its awesomeness.

Loved the finish to this match, again plays into Christian being a great veteran, and keeps Drew looking somewhat strong in defeat too. Just as good at the 30/07 match, and I probably enjoyed this one just a little more too. Another solid TV MOTYC.

*Rating: ***1/2*


*Dolph Ziggler Vs Chris Masters - WWE Superstars 13/05/2010[/u]*

Don't think I have sat through a full Masters match in... umm... years lol. Heard a TON of great things about him in the last few months, so I am very interested in seeing how he has improved. And going against Ziggler, a guy I really enjoy, is probably going to help me give this match a real chance .

I love Todd on commentary btw. Striker is just talking complete shit, and Todd is calling him on pretty much everything and making him look like a retard. Striker tries to throw some shit back at Todd, but Todd works with it and continues to make Striker sound like a retard :lmao.

Ok, the match. Masters gets a really nice babyface shine period for the first 5 minutes or so of the match. His offence looks good, and Ziggler is a great bumper so naturally everything looks good. Nice transitional period into Ziggler's control segment with a couple of decent hope spots from Masters.

I like how they are building up both guy's finisher too; the Masterlock from Masters and the sleeper hold form Ziggler. Masters went for his early on and Ziggler quickly escaped before it was locked in and ran out of the ring, putting the move over. Ziggler on the other hand had to wait before he could try and lock it in, and his first opportunity came when Masters was on the mat, and Ziggler couldn't quite lock it in so he quickly changed his positioning and locked in a different hold instead, one that was much better on the mat. Smart wrestling from Ziggler.

Masters makes his comeback, and we quickly go right into the finishing stretch rather than having Masters get fired up a little more, but I'm not complaining. More build to the Masterlock, with Ziggler running away before Masters can even grab him, then coming right back in the ring to go for the sleeper, and we get a great little back and forth sequence with them trying to lock in their submissions, only for Ziggler to take advantage of a situation and he hits the Zig Zag for the win instead!

Damn, this was... fucking great! I wasn't entirely sure what to expect given what I remember Masters being like (shit), but he was as good as everyone has been saying, and being in the ring with someone like Ziggler made him look even better. As far as the actual match, it told a wonderful story based around the Masterlock and the sleeper hold, and I was loving it. See what a story can do for a match? Now imagine if any of the Beer Money/MCMG matches had storytelling in them... they might have turned out good!

*Rating: ***1/4*


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Really really glad to see you loved that stuff, Cal. I can't believe how good the Christian/D Mac series turned out. Gee whiz. Have you re-watched the Hardy/McIntyre matches yet? Really good stuff there, though I prefer the series with Christian. And Masters has had a really great year. Tons of stuff worth checking out, but the Gallows and Chavo matches are probably the best ones other than the Ziggler match. And there was a really fun triple threat with Primo & Chavo.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm working my way through SD 2010 atm, similar to what I did with SD 06. On the last match from the last show in Jan (HBK/Rey ) just now, so I'll eventually catchup to some newer stuff with Hardy/Drew. I should probably download Superstars or something and do the same with that too. Maybe Raw as well, but meh, Raw is hard for me to watch these days. I think its just the presentation of it, being black and red and looking so... dreary. SD is nice and bright with white and Blue and just seems better to watch lol.

Since you brought up series of matches... have you seen the Dolph/Kane series from SD in Jan? I really liked them first time around, and still really liked them this time around too. Dolph looked great, and Kane looked better than he has in years. Not on the level of the Drew/Christian series, but still good and their final match is very good.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, actually, I remember being surprised by how much I enjoyed that series. You know how I feel about Kane, but he's been involved in some pretty good stuff this year. Dolph looked really really awesome in those matches. Kinda been wanting to see them again to see how they match up with other stuff. 

I should be able to provide links to most of the good shit from Superstars. I'll bring a little post over here, and that combined with Seabs's post should cover most everything worth seeing, unless you really want to see some Bellas matches and stuff like that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Have there been any major or interesting DVDs released over the last few months? And were Summerslam or MiTB worth seeing?

I seriously need to catch up on my wrasslin.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

I watched the Undertaker/Randy Orton series from 2005. I don't know how others rate these matches but there was nothing approaching a four star match for me. I was going to write reviews for them and give stars but there's no point. I'm never going to watch this batch of matches again and they only barely kept me interested. 

I'm pretty sure it was 'Mania 21 they started hyping the streak. The Cell match I thought was very bad though the last great Cell match was Taker/Brock so that figures.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Forever Unchained said:


> I watched the Undertaker/Randy Orton series from 2005. I don't know how others rate these matches but there was nothing approaching a four star match for me. I was going to write reviews for them and give stars but there's no point. I'm never going to watch this batch of matches again and they only barely kept me interested.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was 'Mania 21 they started hyping the streak. The Cell match I thought was very bad though the last great Cell match was Taker/Brock so that figures.


Their 'Mania 21 match was great. Higher side of 3-stars. The rest of the series was okay.

As for the Cell matches comments, Veangeance 2005 would have something to say about it. Personally, it's arguably the grestest Cell match, maybe a hair behind numero uno.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Huge fan of the Undertaker/Orton series. ****1/4 for their WM and SS matches (SS being the better of the two), then ***3/4 for the SD match they had around that time, and probably ***1/2 for their HIAC thought I haven't seen it in a while, and I don't remember anything about the handicap casket match.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Taker/HBK is the best Cell match. Then I'd probably go Vengeance 05, then Cactus/Hunter, then Taker/Lesnar.

And to redeadening: I'm probably higher on 2010 WWE than anyone else on here, so keep that in mind, but I enjoyed SummerSlam and thought it was at least worth a watch. The main event was for the most part great, though the finish was slightly lame. Great surprise return, awesome babyface stuff from Jericho, actual good offense from Bret, AWESOME performance by Skip Sheffield (who comes across as a legit madman), Heath Slater proving he can bump around really well, unintentionally comical punches from Michael Tarver, minimal Otunga action, fun stuff from Gabriel, well-worked tension on Team WWE. Not sure if you know the surprise or if you've been hiding from the internet and living in a cave, but it was awesome.

Rest of the show was alright. Ziggler/Kofi wasn't as good as their best matches together, but they have good chemistry and Ziggler rules. Sheamus/Orton was really fun and Orton was over like crazy. The finish of the SES/Show match did no one any good, but it was still fun. Show looked like a beast and Punk was a riot and Gallows and Mercury both bump around well, and they played off Show's hand injury well. Kane/Rey was good, too. It was a Rey Mysterio match in 2010.

Others like MITB more than I did, but I'd still say it was a good show. I thought both MITB matches were really fun-- some folks thought the SD! one was legit great. Show was freaking awesome. Mark Henry was awesome in the Raw match, too. Made Edge's Spear look better than anyone else has. Pretty sure there was a good Drew/Kofi match on that show. I don't like Kofi much, but Drew has been impressive lately. Swagger/Rey was good but nowhere near their first SD! match. 

As for Orton/Taker-- I liked both the Mania match and the SS match a lot. Wasn't crazy about the handicap match (Craig was crazy about, but he's crazy <3) or the HIAC, though I'd probably call the HIAC good.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I really enjoyed the Orton vs Taker series. Both men were in the top of their game in terms of workrate. But the match I enjoyed most was the Wrestlemania 21. I was tense the entire match. Psychology was awesome. And when Orton reversed the chokeslam into the RKO, I almost had a heart attack. The HIAC match too was very enjoyable.

Thanks for the reccomendations sterling. I guess I'll check all of them out. I'll also be getting the Elimination Chamber set. BTW, whats this I heard about a 'Best of RAW Yr 1 and 2' DVD?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> I really enjoyed the Orton vs Taker series. Both men were in the top of their game in terms of workrate. But the match I enjoyed most was the Wrestlemania 21. I was tense the entire match. Psychology was awesome. And when Orton reversed the chokeslam into the RKO, I almost had a heart attack. The HIAC match too was very enjoyable.
> 
> Thanks for the reccomendations sterling. I guess I'll check all of them out. I'll also be getting the Elimination Chamber set. BTW, whats this I heard about a 'Best of RAW Yr 1 and 2' DVD?


http://www.silvervision.co.uk/products/Raw-The-Beginning-Seasons-1-2-DVD-4-Discs.html .


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

I _do _like the Undertaker but his series with Orton just did nothing for me really. The chokeslam reversal into RKO was a great move the first time but each time after that not so much...


I'd say 1997 might be Undertaker's best year. 


One excellent match with HBK as well as the Ground Zero match
Two excellent matches with Bret Hart
Two fine matches with Vader
A great match with Mankind 
He wins the strap 
The Final Four


... oh and he wasn't crippled!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

1997 Undertaker was awesome as hell, but I do love his 2002 and 2007 as well (and most of his other years, good or bad ). 2002 more from a character standpoint (Big Evil heel run was epic) and 2007 from a match quality standpoint (he had MULTIPLE great matches with Batista. BATISTA).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lets face it, even when facing Warrior, the Undertaker fucking ruled.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

KingCal said:


> 1997 Undertaker was awesome as hell, but I do love his 2002 and 2007 as well (and most of his other years, good or bad ). 2002 more from a character standpoint (Big Evil heel run was epic) and 2007 from a match quality standpoint (he had MULTIPLE great matches with Batista. BATISTA).


Nah 2002 wasn't a great year. When he turned heel and battered the crap out of Rob Van Dam that was great but he just didn't have anyone else to work with after that. His match Austin @ Backlash was poor I thought.



redeadening said:


> Lets face it, even when facing Warrior, the Undertaker fucking ruled.


Eh nope I gotta disagree. Undertaker matches up until his series with Mankind weren't very good imo. Average to okay but he did not rule. Urgh.. Kamala, El Gigante, King Kong Bundy, Kama, Mabel... 

C'mon, the man did not rule until Mankind!



Has anyone seen all of the Undertaker/Kurt Angle matches recently? I'd seen the earlier two from 2000 but not since then. I think they had two Smackdown matches which I haven't seen. Just wondering what they're like compared to the No Way Out match?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

After RVD he had nobody to work with? Rock? Flair? Hardy? HHH (shit matches, but he was a big babyface to work with)? Hogan (see HHH)? Austin? Angle?

Then when he ran through the babyfaces, he turned babyface and had a great feud with Lesnar, giving Lesnar one of his best matches ever (some say his absolute best).

As far as Undertaker/Angle SD matches go, the one from 2003 and the NWO 06 rematch are the best two, with the SD 03 being better than NWO imo.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

KingCal said:


> After RVD he had nobody to work with? Rock? Flair? Hardy? HHH (shit matches, but he was a big babyface to work with)? Hogan (see HHH)? Austin? Angle?
> 
> Then when he ran through the babyfaces, he turned babyface and had a great feud with Lesnar, giving Lesnar one of his best matches ever (some say his absolute best).



I didn't like the Backlash match with Austin much. Same with the Trips and Hogan matches. Love the Ladder with Jeff though. There was just something about this Big Evil heel run that I didn't get into. The roster was full but it seemed like every other match had interference. Ye know I can't even remember the build-up feuds for Hogan, Triple H or Austin.


I don't disagree with Lesnar match being fantastic, maybe not his best as my favourite would be Angle @ SummerSlam 2003.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Doesn't matter if the matches were good or not (I liked most of them, with the exception of those godawful HHH and Hogan matches ), but you said he didn't have anyone to work with when clearly he did lol .

Undertaker needs to have another heel run.

And while I'm here... Fuck you Sterling! Not only am I downloading almost all the matches you uploaded from 2010, but I can't get enough of SD/Superstars/ECW (before it died) 2010 . Already worked my way through SD in Jan, and I'm working my way through Superstars right now, and will no doubt get to ECW soon (technically next, but just for one match I know I have on my PC, and is a very strong candidate for TV MOTY). And that's just January. I'm months behind dammit!

I really should pay more attention to things when they happen .


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KingCal said:


> Undertaker needs to have another heel run.


Who's going to boo him?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Clique said:


> Who's going to boo him?


Hmm... good point . He should become more sinister anyway.

A sample of the 2010 reviews I have been doing:

*Christian Vs William Regal - WWE Superstars 14/01/2010*

Now I understand why I have this show on my PC .

Great start to the match, with both guys fighting for control through the arm. Not working over the arm, but trying to control their opponent through the arm. And I think Regal is one of the better guys at doing it, both controlling with the arm and letting his opponent control him through the arm.

Its all back and forth, even with Big Zeke trying to get involved (and being sent to the back), but one little shove by Regal sends Christian off the ropes and down to the floor, hitting the apron on his way down. Seems to be a favourite transition spot for Christian in his matches lol. No surprise because it looks great.

Regal headbutting Christian for daring to attempt to escape a hold is awesome. Like, really fucking awesome. Like, better than anything not involving old man Flair in TNA awesome . Christian just collapsing after taking the headbutt further solidifies my thoughts on him being one of the best sellers in the world... either that or Regal is still one of the stiffest bastards in the world :lmao. Either way its great.

Speaking of great... Regal's Half Nelson suplex makes me mark like a bitch every single time I see it. I'd love for someone to make a video of just Regal hitting that suplex. Would be like a fetish porn for me .

Finish is nice, showing that Christian can survive anything and still comeback with his Killswitch to pick up the win, which is just what needed to be shown going into the RR against Big Zeke for the ECW title.

Definitely a TV MOTYC for me.

*Rating: ***1/2*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

At this point in his career I don't see too many people booing Taker due to the amount of respect he has. But, what made his heel turn so genious in 2001/2002 was that he was demanding respect from everyone when all alone he got nothing but that for years. 


Christian and Regal are really good opponents for each other. I think my TV MOTY so far is Punk/Mysterio from February. Those guys had stellar matches but not on the Jericho/Mysterio level I thought they would be.

Cody Rhodes vs. Christian and Cody Rhodes vs. Morrison are sleeper hits too. Rhodes is getting so much better now in the ring and with this "Dashing" gimmick. And to think a year ago I thought he was best suited as a tag team performer.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

My TV MOTY atm is a tag match from ECW at the start of the year. Not sure if it will hold up, and if it does, I'm not sure it will hold up against some of the other matches I have discovered so far that have been awesome. Got the Regal/Christian ECW match to watch now, and then I can get to that tag match to see if its as awesome as I remembered .

Speaking of great tag matches from this year:

*Drew McIntyre & Chris Jericho Vs John Morrison & R-Truth - WWE Smackdown 22/01/2010*

Match was originally set to be a handicap match, but Teddy Long added R-Truth to it. Just thought I would add that random bit of info for ya .

Babyface shine period to start things off, but things really pick up when Jericho takes down R-Truth from the apron, and McIntyre and Jericho can start to heel it up and control the match and John Morrison, essentially turning it into the handicap match that was supposed to happen.

Jericho getting off the apron to tell the announcers that Drew is a true champion while Drew is punishing Morrison in the ring is... well, its just super .

God bless WWE for still having STF in their tag matches. Heels controlling, babyfaces providing hope spots, and heels preventing the hot tag as often as possible. Its what I wanted to see during the MCMG/Beer Money matches, but instead they opted for nothing more than MOVES~!, and as such they ended up sucking. Not this match though! Its far from sucking.

Drew and Jericho play complete dicks absolutely perfectly in this match, from cheapshotting Morrison at every opportunity while they are stood on the apron, to looking smug as fuck because the match is going their way. Morrison does a great job as the FIP, selling the beatdown nicely and making me believe that he really WANTS that tag. Any time he gets some offence in or reverses something, he goes for the tag straight away rather than trying to build more momentum for himself or trying to get a pin or some stupid shit like you sometimes see. Everything they are doing in the match is just STF 101, and any tag teams in WWE, TNA and anywhere else should really study the damn formula more often.

The hot tag pays off nicely, as the crowd get pretty hot when Morrison is crawling over, and give Truth a pretty good pop for tagging in finally.

Liked the finish, with Morrison giving Jericho a taste of his own medicine and cheapshotting him, allowing Truth to hit his axe kick thing and pick up the win!

Great tag match. Plenty of time, STF done extremely well, great FIP performance from Morrison, and a nice payback ending. Exactly what I look for in tag matches. Another very strong TV MOTYC.

*Rating: ***1/2*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I watched the most recent Christian/McIntyre and I thought it was real good. Nothing to add that Cal didn;t already say, but it took me a short while to realise that McIntyre isn't flat out crap and annoying. Best of SD 2010 could actually be worth it at the end of the year if they release one w/ this, Punk/Rey, Rey/Swag, etc.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Out of about 18 matches I've watched and reviewed from 2010 so far (TV only), 11 of them have been *** and above, and one has made it past ****. A best of 2010 would be awesome, preferably all brands, but just SD would be fine since the majority of the ***+ matches have come from there lol.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't think I've seen one Raw match this year I would've given ***. Best match from there I saw was Bourne/Cena vs Sheamus/Edge, and didn;t even think much of that. 

So, everyone, thoughts on best Raw match this year?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I haven't bothered watching any Raw matches yet anyway lol. SD, Superstars and ECW (before it was replaced with NXShit) are where all the best matches are happening.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, I remember liking that SD tag match when it first aired, but I don't remember anyone talking about it. Not sure if I liked it _that_ much, but it's something I'd like to watch again.

That 5/31 tag would definitely be my Raw MOTY. Christian had a really impressive carryjob against Edge at some point that I'd like to watch again. Not much else sticks out in my memory.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

A certain ECW tag match just made my TV MOTY for the moment (not sure anything will overtake it from what I have to re-watch, and hell, I doubt anything will overtake it for the rest of the year), and also made my #2 for MOTY overall!


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Is it Christian & Kane vs. Regal & Zeke? Because I'm wanting to re-watch that. And the Christian/Zeke matches. Definitely loved Christian/Zeke from RR, and I definitely liked the ECW tag match, though I remember not being as high on it as you were. Zeke's freaking awesome. Would've been a great choice for Taker's attacker. That might sound crazy to some, but I legit would've gone _nuts_. Zeke has all the tools. He's the best.

You got links to any of the early SD! matches? Like the ones Seabs doesn't have? Because I've been trying to compile links for overlooked WWE shit from 2010 (Kane/Ziggler would fit into that perfectly), and I don't want to download a bunch of old SD! episodes if I don't have to because, well, trash for internetz at my place.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone els3e heard what Kendrick and London said about Undertaker in their Shoot video? Honestly, I used to think they were misused, but after I heard those comments I believe they got what they deserved.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

What did they say? I remember watching their shoot, but not paying too much attention because they were both clearly off their faces with alcohol and/or drugs.

Edit:



sterling said:


> Is it Christian & Kane vs. Regal & Zeke? Because I'm wanting to re-watch that. And the Christian/Zeke matches. Definitely loved Christian/Zeke from RR, and I definitely liked the ECW tag match, though I remember not being as high on it as you were. Zeke's freaking awesome. Would've been a great choice for Taker's attacker. That might sound crazy to some, but I legit would've gone _nuts_. Zeke has all the tools. He's the best.
> 
> You got links to any of the early SD! matches? Like the ones Seabs doesn't have? Because I've been trying to compile links for overlooked WWE shit from 2010 (Kane/Ziggler would fit into that perfectly), and I don't want to download a bunch of old SD! episodes if I don't have to because, well, trash for internetz at my place.


Yep, that's the tag match. Ended up going ****1/4 this time, up from ***1/2 last time. Legit one of the best tag matches I have ever seen.

As far as links go, I could rip and upload the matches myself, but I only have them in 720p format, so it would take ages and not everyone likes 720p files lol.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

They said they hated Undertaker because he took himself and his gimmick too seriously. They also laughed their asses off when he was accidentally set on fire and thought he deserved it.

I've never seen people with little respect.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> They said they hated Undertaker because he took himself and his gimmick too seriously. They also laughed their asses off when he was accidentally set on fire and thought he deserved it.
> 
> I've never seen people with little respect.


:lmao

They can say what they want about him. Its their word (2 druggies who are both no longer with the company) against the word of pretty much every other wrestler that has met The Undertaker. I wonder who to believe...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Agreed. Its the one guy you never hear stories about. He commands respect. You respect him, and he returns the favor. Guys like London and Kendrick, they're nothing like that, which is why they'll never get anywhere.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Taker taking his gimmick too seriously doesn't sound like something that would exactly be out of the question but laughing because he accidently got burned isn't cool.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

If anything I'd say they would be more correct in saying he takes his role as locker room leader too seriously, but hey, the man has earned that spot and he wants new guys to come into the business and be respectful, so 2 guys like London and Kendrick who probably were more about pissing about backstage probably had some heat with him or something lol.

Somehow I don't see Mark sitting backstage thinking he is an actual Dead Man or something, and trying to shoot lighting at people .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dude is old school and keep kayfabe alive. Supposedly Low Ki/Kaval is/was really bad about it too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds kinda extreme, but there is nothing wrong with dedication to your job. I mean thats the kinda of passion missing in wrestling today.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> So, everyone, thoughts on best Raw match this year?


Either Randy Orton vs. Sheamus vs. Batista - RAW 4/26 or Randy Orton and Evan Bourne vs. Edge and Chris Jericho - Raw 7/5.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah i'm not judging. I'd honestly be the same way, especially if i was a heel, because I wouldn't want to deal with fans haha.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone else seen that time Hansen lost his mind?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The NOBODY POTATOES ME incident?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> The NOBODY POTATOES ME incident?


Thats the one.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats 40% of the reason I love Stan so much.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

I can remember seeing a Stan Hansen/Hulk Hogan match from Japan on an old Hulkamania compilation tape. I seem to recall enjoy the match a helluva lot. Hogan had to do some wrestling considering the Japanese wouldn't buy his "punch, punch, big boot, leg drop" fiasco.

Is this match on any DVDs or was it good? I shudder to think what kinda dreadful state that VHS is in now!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Thats 40% of the reason I love Stan so much.


I have never seen anyone so terrifyingly powerful. I thought he was gonna go outside and destroy Tokyo like Godzilla.

Seriously, what a monster.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah Stan owns.

And yeah that Hogan/Hansen match is pretty good. Hogan worked a lot harder in Japan and pulled out more than his usual bag of tricks seeing as the style was different.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hogan really did try harder in Japan, but I never really felt that he was a 'great wrestler' there. Even when trying his hardest, he was good, but not exactly Ric Flair.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Baffling they didn't put this match, or any match from Japan for that matter, on to his "Unreleased" DVD.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Do they own the rights to those matches? Because that could be it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No they don't.

I think Hogan is a good worker but not a great wrestler.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Anyone els3e heard what Kendrick and London said about Undertaker in their Shoot video? Honestly, I used to think they were misused, but after I heard those comments I believe they got what they deserved.


They're both whiny pieces of shit and I really don't put much thought into anything the idiots say. I don't think they're that talented either. that's my positive cheerful input on it. 


The Clique said:


> Either Randy Orton vs. Sheamus vs. Batista - RAW 4/26 or Randy Orton and Evan Bourne vs. Edge and Chris Jericho - Raw 7/5.


thanks, I'll check them.....before I die. No promises.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> They're both whiny pieces of shit and I really don't put much thought into anything the idiots say. I don't think they're that talented either. that's my positive cheerful input on it.
> 
> thanks, I'll check them.....before I die. No promises.


Check out the Orton/Jericho/Edge Triple Threat from before SummerSlam, too (Number 1 Contender's match). Orton has been putting on some really good TV matches this year.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm tempted to buy that new best of Raw seasons 1 and 2 dvd. Do any of you have it or would you recommend it? I'm just wondering because I have the Raw 15th Anniversary DVD and it covers the 93-97 time period and I wasn't sure how much more they include on this disc


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

The new Raw Early Set has 4 discs worth of stuff. So yeah, there's a lot more than what was on the first disc of the Best of Raw set. There's some overlap-- the Bret/Kid match repeats, and you get Flair/Perfect in full, but there's also a bunch more. Picked it up the other day and I've been kinda jumping around, and it's been fun. There's some stuff that's not necessarily _good_, but that I still enjoyed. Like Taker squashes from 93. And there are some really great matches, like Bret/Kid and Razor/Shawn, and some really good stuff, like Owen/Kid and Shawn/Kid, and I just watched Bret/Fatu last night and thought it was pretty good. Depends on what you like, but there was enough stuff that interested me for me to buy it.

Also, yeah, those two Raw triple threats were really fun. I was especially surprised by how much fun I had with Orton/Jericho/Edge, as I actively dislike 2010 Edge and have been disappointed by 2010 Jericho and though babyface Orton has been really fun, I wouldn't consider his any of his work in the really good/great range. But yeah, Orton matches are fun these days because he makes goofy dinosaur/bird poses and the crowd goes apeshit. It's awesome. His pose after hitting an RKO on Cena on the last episode of Raw was epic. Looked like a pterodactyl crying to the heavens. Wish I had a .gif of it.

Still, don't think either of those Raw triple threats were as good as Masters/Primo/Chavo from Superstars.


----------



## Greg Connor (Aug 25, 2010)

Team WWE vs. Team Nexus - ****


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

sterling said:


> Still, don't think either of those Raw triple threats were as good as Masters/Primo/Chavo from Superstars.


Speaking of that match, just watched it:

*Chavo Guerrero Vs Primo Vs Chris Masters - WWE Superstars 28/01/2010*

Jesus, did you hear the pop for Chris Masters?

Match is basically a showcase for Masters, as he makes both Chavo and Primo his bitch for the most part. He's decking them left and right, throwing them around, and making them shit themselves every time he goes for the Masterlock. Chavo and Primo end up having to take Masters out so they have a chance of winning the match, and we eventually end up with those two having a singles match with Masters on the outside. And no, its not even close to being as bad as you might think (Chavo Vs Primo on paper bores the shit out of me lol). Its actually... really good shit. They seem to have some good chemistry, so much so that I wouldn't mind seeing a singles match between the two or something.

I think the Masterlock mght very well be one of my favourite finishers right now. Chris makes it do damn interesting and entertaining with all the ways he can lock it in and the ways he can counter other people to lock it in. Every single Masterlock spot in the match (and there were quite a few before he finally locked it in at the end) came across great. Was glad to see Masters win the match with it too, and advance to the RR Match.

Totally fun triple threat. Already I think I can say its one of those matches that I could sit through at any time and just enjoy it. It has a great pace, plenty of good action, and Chris Masters being fucking awesome. Oh, and its less than 10 minutes (the amount of awesome sub 10 minute matches so far in 2010 could have a DVD of their own lol).

*Rating: ****


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Glad you liked that triple threat.

Just re-watched Christian/Zeke from the Rumble and it was incredible. Zeke looked like a beast, clubbing Christian and tossing him around. Christian was Christian. Loved how he'd slap Zeke in the face, and Zeke's reactions were perfect. Also loved how Christian would go to the top rope and throw bombs and try to hook the Killswitch out of desperation. Match was even better than I remembered: top 10 for WWE this year. It slid up my list a few spots. Probably ***3/4.

Also re-watched Rey/Taker and thought it was really fun. Rey bumping around like mad made Taker look like a freaking beast, and Rey busted out some slick counters and all that. Just an insanely fun match, even though I didn't like the treatment of the 619 at the end. Excited to see their F4W qualifying match again.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Big fan of Christian/Zeke from the RR, definitely the MOTN for that PPV. Could do with watching it again actually. Sucks that Zeke got injured when he did, I would have loved to have seen him on SD against guys like Christian again, Hardy etc. What actually happened to him anyway (as in, what did he injure), and anyone any idea when he's coming back?


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Torn quad, I'm pretty sure. Wiki says he injured it on April 10 and should be out for 6 months, which means October 

Also, just watched Christian/Swagger from 2/24. Match fucking rules the world. Started the Backlash match and heard Todd Grisham say Christian beat Finlay to get the title shot, and then I wondered why I didn't remember that match. It happened on the first episode of Superstars. Gonna download and watch that pretty soon. I hope it's as awesome as it should be. Imagine if they'd gone with a legit Finlay heel turn and kept him on ECW in 09, back when they did that eye injury angle when he got in the middle of a tussle between Christian & Dreamer. A program between Christian & heel Finlay would've been the greatest thing of all time. At least we got Christian/Regal.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned this, but WWE has started putting stuff on iTunes. They have Over The Limit, Fatal 4 Way, and Money In The Bank on there right now. $17.99 per event and in HD. You can also get individual matches from the shows for $2.99 a pop. They've got the documentaries from the Steamboat and Rise/Fall of WCW on there too.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

sterling said:


> Torn quad, I'm pretty sure. Wiki says he injured it on April 10 and should be out for 6 months, which means October
> 
> Also, just watched Christian/Swagger from 2/24. Match fucking rules the world. Started the Backlash match and heard Todd Grisham say Christian beat Finlay to get the title shot, and then I wondered why I didn't remember that match. It happened on the first episode of Superstars. Gonna download and watch that pretty soon. I hope it's as awesome as it should be. Imagine if they'd gone with a legit Finlay heel turn and kept him on ECW in 09, back when they did that eye injury angle when he got in the middle of a tussle between Christian & Dreamer. A program between Christian & heel Finlay would've been the greatest thing of all time. At least we got Christian/Regal.


October? Booo. I hope he comes back as awesome as he was before, and they actually use him.

Christian/Swagger II. Words can't describe how much I love that match. MOTY #2 for 2009 for me probably. Gets better on every single watch. A few more watches and it'll be ***** .

I remember that Christian/Finlay match... and I remember it being disappointing as hell. Always wished they had been given a real chance for a match, like a 20 minute ECW main event one time or something, but it just never happened. If only Christian had stayed in WWE rather than going to TNA so he could have been on SD still in 2006. The possibilities make my cock explode.


----------



## trip (Apr 13, 2003)

Chris Jericho "Breaking The Code" DVD coverage

*Photos*



















http://www.wwedvdnews.com/world-exc...-of-chris-jericho-dvd-photos-iamjericho/4154/

*Review*










http://www.wwedvdnews.com/first-rev...e-walls-of-chris-jericho-dvd-iamjericho/4167/

*Video Review*






http://www.wwedvdnews.com/world-fir...wwe-breaking-the-code-chris-jericho-dvd/4279/


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

The cover doesnt look too bad like the inside bit about it.

Christian Vs Swagger was one of my favourite matches last year have it at ****1/4 havent watched it in a while mind you.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, TV MOTY for me, too. I'd probably put at #3 for the year, behind HBK/Taker and Jericho/Rey from the Bash. But the gap between those last two matches is small. Backlash match rules, too. Gonna go blog about it, maybe.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

What do you folk think of the original ECW match wise? I just watched the Rise... documentary and I'm eyeing up getting stuck in to some matches. I have a few of the old Delta releases. 

Tanaka/Awesome RVD/Jerry Lynn are of course standout matches and I love those ones as well as all of the various matches involving Eddie, Benoit, Dean or Rey.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The original ECW had many great matches. Especially involving Eddie, Dean, Rey or Benoit. But if the match didnt have those guys, it was still enjoyable. Especially Lynn vs RVD series. But most of them are, whats the word.......Spotty.

Like dalmatian spotty.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've only seen three ECW match from memory that I'd still call great, and two of them need a rewatch.  Eddie/Dean 2/3, Eddie/Dean HCS 95 & the M-Pro tag from Barely Legal 97 are the three.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Only ones I saw were the ones on Austin's set, Eddie's set, Foley's set and a couple of RVD vs Lynn matches.

All of which i enjoyed. Especially that match between Foley and The Sandman and the Sandman was too fucking high to realise he was in a last man standing match and he was supposed to lose :lmao


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

watching Sabu is a huge guilty pleasure too though.  THAT's comedy wrestling.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

I recently bought the Ric Flair Definitive Collection. Wow, the documentary portion is awesome. I forgot how great Flair really is. There are some great promos on disc one. Some great one-liners as well: "Everytime I turn around, there is a bodacious set of tata's in my face!"

Does anyone have star ratings for the ten matches on the dvd?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> I've only seen three ECW match from memory that I'd still call great, and two of them need a rewatch.  Eddie/Dean 2/3, Eddie/Dean HCS 95 & the M-Pro tag from Barely Legal 97 are the three.


what about the dog collar match


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The Raven/Stevie-Pitbulls one? Thought it was all right. Like **5/8.

v Brisco; ***1/2
v Kerry; ****1/4
v Race; ****1/4
w/AA/Ole v Dusty/Magnum/Fernandez; ***+
v Sting; ****1/2
v Funk; ****1/4
v Piper; ***1/2
v Steamboat; ****1/2
v HHH; ****1/4
v Michaels; ****1/4

Ric "Best Ever" Flair.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, nice. Didn't realize the matches on there were so great.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> The Raven/Stevie-Pitbulls one? Thought it was all right. Like **5/8.


it was like a 3 act broadway play


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

redeadening said:


> But most of them are, whats the word.......Spotty.
> 
> Like dalmatian spotty.



Yeah many were quite spotty and a lot were very gimmicky with weapons and stuff but it's not like noone's ever rated a gimmick match five stars!  

I have Heatwave 1998 which as I recall was fanbloodytastic though I suppose ECW was/is an acquired taste. Maybe there is a cross section but I don't know if fans of the like of Ric Flair and Harley Race would watch or enjoy a well booked match (with so-so workers) like Pitbulls vs Raven&Stevie Richards. It just stuck me there when I saw Yeah1993's ratings for Flair.

I guess you could say ECW taken as a whole was greater than the sum of its parts.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

trip said:


> Chris Jericho "Breaking The Code" DVD coverage
> 
> *Video Review*
> 
> ...


Ye neh.............ye neh...............ye neh........

Nice review but 'you know' was like, every second word lol.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WCW said:


> it was like a 3 act broadway play


Scott Keith gave it ***** IIRR.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Scott Keith gave it ***** IIRR.


Feech really likes it too


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> watching Sabu is a huge guilty pleasure too though.  THAT's comedy wrestling.


God bless Sabotchamania.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WCW said:


> Feech really likes it too


didn't see that coming.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

A wrestling podcast I listen to (and was a guest one week) has pretty much disowned me now because of certain comments I made towards the original ECW, so I'm sure you can all guess what I think to it and the majority of its matches . Aside from that year or so period of time where they had guys like Eddie, Benoit, Malenko and a couple of others going out and having good matches, I thought ECW sucked monkey balls. WWECW > Original ECW. Oh. Yeah.

Nice sig btw Yeah... I wonder where you got the image from .


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Wonder where you got YOUR sig from......

I don't know. Shut up. :side: Bob told me to steal it. 

Btw forgot to mention I watched the Rey/new latino guy ME from the same SD as the McI/Christian match i watched. Thoughts on the new guy? I thought he was shit personally for someone that's had like ten years experience.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah1993 said:


> Wonder where you got YOUR sig from......
> 
> I don't know. Shut up. :side: Bob told me to steal it.
> 
> Btw forgot to mention I watched the Rey/new latino guy ME from the same SD as the McI/Christian match i watched. Thoughts on the new guy? I thought he was shit personally for someone that's had like ten years experience.


Glad someone else wasn't impressed with Alberto Del Rio on SD. Oh look, he comes out and smiles and is rich. AWESOMEMEGASUPERFAP. He bored me with his promo, his entrance sucked, and he didn't look very good in the ring either. I'm hoping he lives up to his reputation after he gets in the ring more often on SD, but as far as first impressions go, he sucked.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

On del Rio: great character, middling worker. Based on one promo and one match. I totally dug the intro, and he gave off a great "smug bastard" vibe throughout the promo and match.

As for original ECW, I haven't seen nearly enough to comment. But I want to see the Tanaka/Awesome series, and I desperately want/need to see a crap-ton of 2 Cold Scorpio. Should probably also watch more early Rey/EXTREME LUCHA LIBRE. And I'd be interested in stuff that gets pimped as "fun." Like, Spike Dudley vs. Mike Awesome appeals to me.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The work wasnt tremendous. Very sloppy and the guy seems like he had no idea what he was doing at times. Only move that really impressed was the ARMBAR~!

But I still love the character and gimmick. The guy nailed the smug SOB gimmick.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

No Mercy 2008 Review

*Bonus Match 10/3/2008*
_Triple H vs. Matt Hardy vs. Chris Jericho_

So we have all have 3 champions facing off against each other and I love the way that everything worked out with the champions and the guys they would be facing at the PPV. Triple H was in the ring with his best friend's rival, Matt Hardy was in the ring with his brothers PPV opponent, and Hardy wanted to show that the ECW was just as good as the 2 world titles. 

They ended up putting on a really enjoyable match. The 9 minutes that it lasted felt like the last 9 minutes of a really big match. All the offense was done really well, I don't remember anything being sloppy in the least bit. They fit a lot of stuff into 9 minutes and it was really the perfect TV match. Not much of a shocker that Hardy had to take the fall, he just won the title and everyone knew that he wasn't really on the same level as Triple H and Jericho, still a great effort out of him. 

Great addition to the DVD and as a stand alone match it's good too.
*****

And now onto the main card.


*ECW Championship match:*
_Mark Henry w/Tony Atlas vs. Matt Hardy (c)_

A good performance by Mark Henry. He's limited with what he can do on offense but it was good enough in this match and he did a great job selling the leg, which was really the only thing that Hardy focused on the whole match. It ended up working really well because Mark was limping and just doing a great job selling the leg. 

Matt played his role well too. His offense seemed desperate the whole time and he just generally did a good job of looking like an underdog. He's always over as hell so the crowd was really into this match and it really made the match a lot more enjoyable. I think this might be my favorite Mark Henry match that I've ever seen. Just perfect story telling and great in ring psychology. 

Near falls in a Mark Henry match also aren't that common but this match fit in plenty of them. It was also wrestled at a much quicker pace than Henry normally works at. Aweomse opener. 
*****


*Women's Championship Match:*
_Beth Phoenix (c) w/Santino Marella vs. Candice Michelle_ 

Smartly worked match here. I found myself really enjoying it, something that I can't say about a WWE Divas match in a very long time. Candice came out swinging and I was really surprised to see that some of the kicks she was hitting were pretty stuff. 

Beth did a good job of just being a monster in the ring. She went after the shoulder of Candice, the same one that injured months ago, and focused most of her offense on it. And she got heat for it too, which instantly made me like the crowd a whole lot more. Candice did a good job selling the shoulder as well and it made for a watchable match. It was pretty short but it really didn't need to be any longer. I also liked some of the brutal moves that Candice took as they really got her a lot more crowd support and they looked really good. A good match and a great Divas match.
***1/2*


*Rey's Mask On The Line:*
_Rey Mysterio vs. Kane_

Rey was really aggressive in this match and just overall did a good job to show that he really had to win. To the surprise of nobody Kane eventually took control of the match after the initial spurt of offense from Mysterio. The size difference might have been a little too much though. It made all of Kane's offense look devastating but it was just hard to believe that Rey would be able to do anything at all against Kane. I like Rey playing the underdog and he always does a good when playing the role of the little guy in the match but there comes a point where it's just too much. 

I mean the match is still enjoyable if you can get past how ridiculous some of Mysterio's looks. Kane flying across the ring after a drop kick was probably one of the more comical spots I've seen in a match in quite some time. Look I'm all for suspending disbelief but it wasn't easy here. 

I did like the ending as Kane seemed to just kill Rey with a chairshot as he jumped off the top rope. Rey obviously couldn't lose and at least they made Kane look good. Pretty good match but they really needed to rethink some of the offense that they had Rey do. 
***1/2*

_
Batista vs. JBL_

This one didn't last very long at all and I have to say that it was probably for the best. It lasted just over 5 minutes and it was pretty decent for what it was. Because it was so short they were able to wrestle at a pace that was a lot faster than what they would normally wrestle. There were a bunch of high impact power moves and it was pretty easy to watch. 

Didn't really feel like a PPV match but I don't think anyone would have really wanted to see them wrestle for 20 minutes. Batista goes over pretty easily to the surprise on nobody. Decent enough match.
****


_Big Show vs. Undertaker_

Right off the bat you can tell that there is some real hatred between the two of them. They just went after each other right from the start and I was really surprised to see how long it took for them to to slow down. I knew that the Undertaker was capable of a match like this but the quickness in the Big Show really impressed me as he was did a great job wrestling a fast paced match and keeping up with the Undertaker. I kept expecting him to get blown up but it just didn't happen. 

They kept things pretty short but Big Show looked amazing after he KOed Undertaker. From a work rate standpoint this is certainly one of Big Show's better performances. They did a fantastic job capturing the big fight feel and everything they did just worked really well. This certainly made me want to see a rematch between these two. 


What I liked about this match, and most of the other matches on the show to this point was that it was smartly worked. Big Show's KO punch had been built up a lot going into this match and he was really being booked as that unstoppable monster that he had always seemed to show shades of being. And in this match he was that monster. When he hit his move it ended the match. Everything they did made sense in respect to the feud. Great stuff.
****1/2 *

*
WWE Championship Match:*
_Jeff Hardy vs. Triple H (c)_

Jeff Hardy can't win the big match. They pretty much structured the whole feud between them on this basis. Jeff's dream had always been to win the title and at this point he hadn't been able to get the job done. Now that he has this big chance what is going to do as soon as the bell rings? You would think he would go crazy right off the bat but instead he went with a much slower and more methodical, mat based approach. It didn't seem like it made sense at first but as I thought about it more it really began to grow on me. Jeff was trying to remain calm in such a big match. He knew that throwing caution to the wind hadn't worked for him yet so he slowed things down. 

The only problem is that Jeff has a character flaw, he just has to go for that big move when he sees the chance. He can't resist taking the big risk for the huge payoff. After keeping things under control he missed with a huge leap over the top rope and crashed on the floor. It was perfect timing really. I felt that Jeff was going to wrestle a smart match (kayfabe wise) but instead he took the big risk and it hurt him badly. I might be over analyzing a little bit (or more than that) but I thought the whole opening was genius. 

I also really liked Triple H in this match in that I really couldn't figure out where he was coming from. From his promos and videos they showed he seemed to want to motivate Jeff enough so that he could win the match. But than he went ahead and cheated during the match and attacked Jeff from behind right off the bat. He just sort of seemed like this possibly evil mastermind. 

And everything they did in the ring was fantastic. Easy to watch and and everything looked good. Jeff's offense was flawless in this match, something that can't be said all the time about him. Throw in a shocking and just heart breaking ending and this match is just amazing. If it wasn't for the match that came right after this I think we would talk about this a lot more.
*****1/4*

And I would go higher before lower.


*Ladder Match for the World Heavyweight Championship:*
_Chris Jericho (c) vs. Shawn Michaels
_
This was one of the most innovative ladder matches that I've seen in a very long time. It wasn't just a rehash of the same spots that I feel too many ladder matches are. They did stuff that I had never seen before, and haven't seen since this match took place. Not everything new was perfect, Michales doing an elbow drop on a ladder that was on top of Jericho was pretty stupid actually, but most of it was great. It was also nice to see that there were a few moments where they did things that I would have done if I was in a real ladder match. 

It wasn't perfect though as I really couldn't figure out if Shawn wanted to take the belt from Jericho or if he wanted to hurt him. Early on in the match he went for the belt numerous times but later on he seemed to have the match won if he wanted to but went to do more damage to Jericho. It just left me feeling kind of confused. Jericho was at least much easier to read, he just wanted to be done with the match as soon as possible. 

Some brutal looking spots, a real sense of hatred in the match, and no long rest periods really still made this a great ladder match. Some confusion with the story and psychology of the match really brought it down for me. A ladder match really isn't the best stipulation for a feud based on a really personal feud. The ending was one of the best parts of the match where each guy had half of the belt and they had a tug-o-war on top of the ladder. 

The match was awesome but I really don't think it was the best on the card. It was great to watch but I'm giving the nod to Hardy and Triple H because they did more with less time and less spots. Still a fantastic ladder match but I feel that the match might be a little overrated because of the guys in the match. Still a fantastic match though.
******

Overall this was a great DVD. All of the matches were well booked and I wouldn't call any of the matches bad. There was a nice DVD extra thrown in on top of an awesome PPV. Well worth a watch.


----------



## LOU (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice No Mercy review, that is by far one of the best ppv's of the last few years.

Hardy/Hunter - ****
Michaels/Jericho - **** 1/4


Mysterio/Ziggler Summerslam '09 - *** 1/2

Awesome little match.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

No Mercy 2008 is one of the best PPVs WWE has produced in the past 5 years or so.

**** 1/4 for Hunter/Hardy and **** 3/4 for Jericho/Michaels (MOTY 2008).


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

No Mercy 2008

Henry/Hardy - **1/4
Kane/Mysterio - ***1/4
Undertaker/Big Show - ***1/4
JBL/Batista - *1/2
Hardy/HHH - ****1/4
Michaels/Jericho - ****1/2

Awesome.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> *Ladder Match for the World Heavyweight Championship:*
> _Chris Jericho (c) vs. Shawn Michaels
> _
> This was one of the most *innovative *ladder matches that I've seen in a very long time. It *wasn't just a rehash* of the same spots that I feel too many ladder matches are. They did stuff that *I had never seen before*, and haven't seen since this match took place. Not everything new was perfect, Michales doing an elbow drop on a ladder that was on top of Jericho was pretty stupid actually, but most of it was great. It was also nice to see that there were a few moments where they did things that I would have done if I was in a real ladder match.
> ...



What did you think was innovative? I found they repeated quite a few of the ladder spots seen in dozens of other matches - proping two ladders between the ropes for instance and irish whipping between them. Did you really not see much of the spots in the match?


It really bothered me that they had a load of ladders sitting around the ring. It was a ladder match not a ladder_*s*_ match.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Forever Unchained said:


> It really bothered me that they had a load of ladders sitting around the ring. It was a ladder match not a ladder_*s*_ match.


Wait, having more than one ladder bothered you? What the fuck?


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Wait, having more than one ladder bothered you? What the fuck?


Yeah, there's no need for a dozen ladders sitting around the ringside area. It's fine if you're going to have one of them wild multi man matches with spots all over the place but with just two guys and one belt one ladder should suffice. Maybe add a second one at some point.

Also, the ladders they were using looked very fragile. Having a referee standing on the other side of a ladder while someone is jumping off of it looks silly.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay. Just disect everything about the match.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Lol @ too many ladders.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't think it was innovative. Infact i'm glad they didn't try and be innovative because then it'd have ended up like the last 4, so poorly done, MITB matches. Their attempt in creating something new every time and attempt to top the last MITB just doesn't help. The match ends up losing its structure and just plain suck for that matter.

I wasn't looking out for innovative spots in the Jericho/Michaels match, I was merely wanting to see how they'd use the ladder in a way that'd fit the storyline. Which I find they did appropriately, they used it to disfigure each other and use it as a weapon rather than jump off of it, which would have been so unfitting for their feud.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Forever Unchained said:


> What did you think was innovative? I found they repeated quite a few of the ladder spots seen in dozens of other matches - proping two ladders between the ropes for instance and irish whipping between them. Did you really not see much of the spots in the match?
> 
> 
> It really bothered me that they had a load of ladders sitting around the ring. It was a ladder match not a ladder_*s*_ match.


Well the tug-of-war with the belt at the end was something that I don't ever remember seeing before. Some of the leg work early on during the match that did was pretty cool and I didn't remember seeing before. 

Also one of my favorite parts of the match was when they had the ladder propped up in the corner and both guys were on the ground. Jericho just kicked the side of the ladder that was closest to him and the ladder ricocheted off the post and hit Michaels in the face. 

It wasn't that they did all these crazy new spots but some of the lesser ones seemed to be really clever and well thought out.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Silvervision confirmed one of the matches from the up coming High Flyers DVD:


_
Great Muta vs. Sting
Japan Supershow March 21, 1991_


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
Ooh, I'm excited about the High Flyers set already. I hope Kidman/Mysterio/Juvi and Kidman/Eddie from Starrcade 1998 make the set, along with Kidman & Rey vs. Haas & Benjamin from Vengeance 03.


The most innovative thing about the Jericho-Michaels Ladder Match was the unforgettable, thrilling finale. The storytelling going on in those final few moments were off the charts. I mention it in my review: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/blogs/the-clique/2064-jericho-vs-michaels-ladder-match.html


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

When I think of the term "high flyers" neither the names Sting nor Muta would exactly jump out at me so hopefully it's not just a set of spotfests and maybe includes some matches like erm ... well that one!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Muta was a highflyer as far as that time period is concerned. He was doing a lot of innovative stuff in '88-93 even if it might seem like commonplace stuff these days.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I wonder if that Sting/Muta match is actually good. I thought their Starrcade... '89(?) match was pretty crappy.

My current top 5 WWE matches for 2010:

The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania XVI 28/03/2010 - *****
Christian & Kane Vs William Regal & Ezekiel Jackson - ECW 26/01/2010 - ****1/4
The Miz Vs Randy Orton Vs Edge Vs Mark Henry Vs Chris Jericho Vs John Morrison Vs Ted DiBiase Vs Evan Bourne - Money in the Bank 18/07/2010 - ****
Kane Vs The Big Show Vs Matt Hardy Vs Christian Vs Kofi Kingston Vs Cody Rhodes Vs Drew McIntyre Vs Dolph Ziggler - Money in the Bank 18/07/2010 - ****
Christian Vs William Regal - ECW 19/01/2010 - ***1/2

Still gotta rewatch a lot of stuff, mainly from PPV's.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Not quite sure what to make off seeing Kane and Ezekiel in a ****1/4. Think I had it about a star lower.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

It also had Christian and Regal being their usual awesome selves, with Christian selling like hell, and Big Zeke sticking to his strengths. A very, VERY well structured Southern Tag Formula tag match, with lots of time, great action, and just everything I want in a tag match. Rocked my world .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Upload please. Sounds like good shit.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Does anyone have a review for the MITB and F4W ppv's?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Fatal fourway was basically the definition of 'mediocre'. Though I did enjoy the Kofi vs Drew and Jericho vs Bourne matches.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Upload please. Sounds like good shit.


*The Christian/Kane ECW tag? It's in my Best Of 2010 Thread *


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Seabs said:


> *The Christian/Kane ECW tag? It's in my Best Of 2010 Thread *


Lol, just came in here to post him a link to your thread .

And my review of the match so hopefully people can at least understand why I rated it so high .

*Christian & Kane Vs William Regal & Ezekiel Jackson - ECW 26/01/2010*

Slapped "TV MOTY" on this bad boy as soon as it happened (actually, since it was the first month of the year, it was my MOTY at the time lol), but I haven't seen it since then. Think I may have even done a review on it back in Jan, but I can't be arsed to look for it lol.

The RR is less than a week away, and Christian gets to choose a tag partner to face Regal, and his RR opponent, the powerhouse Big Zeke. So who better to pick as your partner to even up the odds? Kane of course!

Starts off with Regal and Christian, because you just can't go wrong there. No arm holds this time though, other than a hammer lock from Regal, who shouts "I've got him" before getting elbowed in the face :lmao.

Christian gets the better of Regal, so Regal tags on Big Zeke, and Kane wants in to see how he matches up against this new monster. Zeke screams that Kane can't take him down, because he's too strong for him, which of course leads to Kane building momentum and taking Zeke down with a massive clothesline. Basic big man vs big man stuff, but it was kept short and done really well, and the crowd seem pretty hot so that certainly helped.

Kane of all people actually plays the FIP for a while early on, but it works somewhat because you have Big Zeke who is a big bastard himself, and Regal who will take the fight to anyone. Plus we all know that Christian is going to be the main FIP a little later in the match so it doesn't matter too much anyway .

The team of Regal and Zeke is pretty good, and its shows when they have Kane has the FIP. Zeke gets control for his team, then Regal comes in and uses his technical abilities combined with his viciousness to take down Kane, and then Zeke comes back in to make sure Kane doesn't go anywhere. Great team work.

We finally get Christian back in the match, and he goes for the Killswitch on Zeke but is unsuccessful. A nice little story they are building to for the RR match, where we aren't sure if Christian can actually hit it on Big Zeke.

Its Zeke's power that turns the tide back in favour of Regal and Zeke, and now Christian can take his turn at playing FIP. I love how this match is managing to be awesome while creating a story for the RR match AND helping put over Big Zeke all at the same time. Really shows you what a match involving Kane and Big Zeke can turn out when you have 2 incredibly talented veterans also in the match.

Hot tag is eventually made, and Kane goes crazy on Regal. More awesomeness from Regal that I never noticed before; every time he gets thrown into the turnbuckle he screams like a fucking mad man, because he's being launched at great speeds into the corner with no way of escaping. Just fucking great lol.

Christian gets back in to try and finish Regal, while Zeke takes out Kane on the outside, tags himself in and makes Christian his bitch.

Just fucking epic. Hell, I think I underrated it the first time around, and I was most likely the biggest fan of it to begin with. Not only am I slapping TV MOTY on it once again, but it would legit make my top 5 MOTY list so far. Fantastic action, great storytelling, incredible build of both Big Zeke and the RR match with Christian, and one of the better tag matches I have seen. Ever.

*Rating: ****1/4*


----------



## JIMICO (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok, I'm sure this has been done countless times before, but people's lists chop and change from time to time; so therefore, what's everyone's top ten WWE matches of all time?

I'll get the ball rolling (in no particular order, other than chronological):

Savage/Steamboat - WM III
Bret/Austin (Submission Match) - WM XIII
HBK/Taker (Hell In A Cell Match) - Badd Blood 1997
HHH/Cactus Jack (Street Fight Match) - Royal Rumble 2000
Rock/HHH (Iron Man Match) - Judgment Day 2000
HHH/Jericho (Last Man Standing Match) - Fully Loaded 2000
Austin/HHH (2 out of 3 Falls Match) - No Way Out 2001
Rock/Austin (No DQ Match) - WM X-7
HBK/Taker - WM XXV
HBK/Taker (Career vs. Streak Match) - WM XXVI


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

1.	The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - In Your House 18: Bad Blood 1997
2.	The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 26 2010
3.	Bret Hart Vs Owen Hart - WrestleMania X 1994
4.	Steve Austin Vs Bret Hart - Survivor Series 1996
5.	Steve Austin Vs Bret Hart - WrestleMania 13 1997
6.	The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 25 2009
7.	Bret Hart Vs Mr Perfect - SummerSlam 1991
8.	Royal Rumble Match 1992
9.	Kurt Angle Vs Brock Lesnar - Summerslam 2003
10.	The Undertaker Vs Kurt Angle Vs The Rock - Vengeance 2002


----------



## JIMICO (Aug 8, 2010)

KingCal said:


> 1.	The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - In Your House 18: Bad Blood 1997
> 2.	The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 26 2010
> 3.	Bret Hart Vs Owen Hart - WrestleMania X 1994
> 4.	Steve Austin Vs Bret Hart - Survivor Series 1996
> ...


Excellent choices! Almost as good as mine! : D


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

KingCal said:


> 1.The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - In Your House 18: Bad Blood 1997
> 2.The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 26 2010
> 3.Bret Hart Vs Owen Hart - WrestleMania X 1994
> 4.Steve Austin Vs Bret Hart - Survivor Series 1996
> ...


I would only change Undertaker/HBK WM 26 match with their 25 match. It blew it out of water in my opinion.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I watched both recently and i have the 25 higher than the 26 fight.....


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Both are epicly awesome (they are both on my top 10 WWE list after all lol), but also two very, very different matches for the most part. Its the focus on the story from WM 26 match that puts it over WM 25 for me personally (not to say WM 25 doesn't have a story, because it does, but its not the focus), as WM 25 is more about being a spectacle than anything else. Neither are even close to their HIAC match anyway, its just that WM 26 match is closer than any other WWE match .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like both Mania matches better than the HiaC match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> I like both Mania matches better than the HiaC match.


And I think Sid Vicious is awesome. We all have those opinions that are downright retarded .


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Cal, i totally agree. WM25 is brilliantly wrestled, the fight was pretty much perfect, the spots were spot on and everything was there. with 26, the story outshone the match. The match is still great, with some fantastic psychology on both parts but the emotion was what made that match great and not the quality of it. 


if ya get me....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KingCal said:


> And I think Sid Vicious is awesome. We all have those opinions that are downright retarded .


I think you thinking its easily the best match ever is downright retarded.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> I think you thinking its easily the best match ever is downright retarded.


Again with retarded opinions! Poor McQueen .

Aaaannd back to seriousness (because I <3 McQueen )...

*Rey Mysterio Vs CM Punk - WWE Smackdown 12/02/2010*

A lot of you hold this match in high regard, but when I watched it, I just didn't see what was so great about it. Thought it was good, but nothing spectacular. Should be interesting to see what I think of it this time around.

I like how Rey goes after Punk's leg, knowing that Punk has some pretty mean kicks in him, and he uses that particular leg for his GTS.

Things are going ok for the match, nothing that special, until Punk back suplexes Rey onto the guard rail. Fucking awesome. Then Punk putting Rey in the corner and baseball sliding him into the ring post was equally as great imo. And now for the back work . Already liking it more this time around lol.

Fuck that guard rail and ring post spot. Back suplex onto Punk's KNEE was fucking insane. I think I just blew my load watching it.

Good control work by Punk, and he got some nice cut off spots on Rey while he was getting some hope spots in there. Rey getting the win out of nowhere was fine for the finish, but the beatdown was epic. Gallows destroyed the little guy, and then the SES placing Rey onto Punk's shoulders for the GTS. That was just an awesome visual.

Good match, like it a LOT more on this watch. That being said though, I STILL don't think its uber awesome or anything, but it IS a really good TV match, and definitely on part with most of the PPV matches (which were a disappointment tbh).

*Rating: ***1/4*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can see why people really like that match actually but HBK completely turns me off of that match with his overselling.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Shawn? Overselling? I don't know what you mean :side:.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Shawn? Overselling? I don't know what you mean :side:.


inorite

Michaels doesn't oversell, he never sells (Slam02). Fuck Shawn Michaels and his stupid kip-up.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ruiner87 said:


> inorite
> 
> Michaels doesn't oversell, he never sells (Slam02). Fuck Shawn Michaels and his stupid kip-up.


Shawn Michaels has never over sold. Especially at Ground Zero, one of the funniest and most epic brawls in WWE history.


----------



## JIMICO (Aug 8, 2010)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> I watched both recently and i have the 25 higher than the 26 fight.....


I agree with this. 

Whilst both matches get the full ***** from me; I find myself going back to the first match more than the second (though the 'story' is arguably better in the rematch).


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

Just started watching _Raw: The Beginning_ yesterday and finished the first two discs today. So far from what I've seen in the video, I'm enjoying it. The censoring of the phrase WWF gets annoying (especially in Jeff Jarrett's promo). But other than that I'm not really complaining toward it. The facts at the beginning are rather interesting and I'm liking a lot of the matches the WWE had chosen (minus the squash matches). This set so far has been a fun trip down memory lane.

Favorite matches:
Disc 1-
Mr Perfect vs Ric Flair (Loser Leaves Raw) 01/25/93
Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannetty (Intercontinental Title) 05/17/93

Disc 2-
Marty Jannetty vs Doink The Clown (2 out of 3 Falls) - 06/21/93
Bret Hart vs Bam Bam Bigelow 07/26/93
Razor Ramon vs Diesel 11/29/93

Disc 3-
TBA

Disc 4-
TBA


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Just imagine if their WM 25 match had happened at WM 26 with the same story and all that. It would be even more epic.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

WrestleMania 26 > WrestleMania 25.

Undertaker/Michaels 25 > Undertaker/Michaels 26.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I can see why people really like that match actually but *HBK completely turns me off of that match with his overselling.*


I watched it again a few weeks ago and it really isn't anywhere close to being as cartoon-y as I remembered. I mean, it never bothered me in the past anyway, but Shawn's overselling in that match gets overstated big time. 

It's not nearly as over-the-top as his shit against Hogan (although nothing he's ever done is), and it's not even half as bad as the goofiest Curt Hennig display of bumping stupidity.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

kinda late but fuck it.

HBK/Taker wm 25
HBK/Taker wm26
HBK/Benoit/Hunter wm20
HBK/Hunter ss02
HBK/Hart wm12
Savage/steamboat wm 3
Austin/Kurt ss01
Benoit/Kurt rr03
HBK/Jericho wm19
HBK/Mankind mind games


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

No Hart/Austin and Hart/Hart makes that list fail. Especially with the Ironman over them both.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ummmm, as far as Michaels/'Taker goes, for me--it is: WrestleMania 26 > WrestleMania 25 > Bad Blood 1997. All three are classics though. Just that 'Mania 26 is a 5-star classic and the best match of 'Taker's career and a top-3 for Michaels.

Oh and for a rough top-10 for WWE matches:

_In order of occurence:_

- SummerSlam 1992 (Bulldog/Bret)
- KOTR 1993 (Bret/Perfect)
- WrestleMania X (Owen/Bret and Ramon/Michaels)
- WrestleMania 13 (Bret/Austin - BEST EVAAAAAA!!!!)
- Royal Rumble 2000 (Hunter/Cactus)
- Fully Loaded 2000 (Hunter/Jericho)
- WrestleMania X-Seven (Austin/Rock)
- WrestleMania XX (Benoit/Michaels/Hunter)
- WrestleMania XXVI (Undertaker/Michaels)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

You know which guy can seriously bump like no other? Rick Rude. I once saw the SOB take a backdrop by doing a complete 360 flip and landing on his feet.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm just gonna go on record and say Michaels/Taker II is the greatest match I've ever seen. But that's just me.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Having watched WM26 match between Michaels/Taker earlier, few thoughts would be

Match blows the usual Michaels stuff. Arm work early on by Taker, then some back work by Taker, then about 3 Tombstones, and no sell.
If you want to make a point for the Undertaker being perhaps #1, then this is probably one of the better examples. Amazing selling on the leg, excluding 1-2 bloopers, like his leg slipping off the rope and putting it back on.

Not much more to say about it really. Came across as a finisher fest with mild psychology and selling by one man. That being said, I would probably put it around ****. Dropped by about 3/4*, * since I watched live.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

-Mystery- said:


> I'm just gonna go on record and say Michaels/Taker II is the greatest match I've ever seen. But that's just me.


Do you mean their HIAC (since it was their second singles match), or WM 26 (with it being their second WM match)?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Can anybody give me a list of CM Punk's best WWE Matches? I'm gonna burn myself a Punk disc but I need to check out all of his best stuff first, your help would be much appreciated.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Platt would be the guy to ask probably. I know he has a set that is literally like everything he did on the indies that was taped and I wouldn't be surprised if he has one for his WWE career too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Punk really hasnt been able to shine in the WWE. For some reason I still havent seen that OMFG CLASSIC match from him yet. I like his two matches with Jeffy, but his series with Rey fell short of what i expected.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I still prefer his indy style of working better aside from the fact its a good thing that WWE has him do less stuff these days.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm really not big on the indie style alot of guys have nowadays. Too many flashy moves used just for pops, way too unrealistic spots, lack of actual psychology employed. Its all just MOVEZ.




I think I just described TNA's entire roster. Anyways, my point remains. Sure, watching cool moves is nice, but nothing to me is better than an old fashioned, story heavy, simple wrasslin brawl. People always complain about this guys lack of moves or how every uses the same ones, or some guys just punch and kick. Honestly, thats what real wrestling is. I mean look at the old WWF and Memphis and NWA matches. They were basically fights. Hell, Jerry Lawler was a mega legend and he knew a total of three moves. But dammit the fuck was entertaining. He punched, kicked, and hurt people in a fantastic way.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KingCal said:


> Do you mean their HIAC (since it was their second singles match), or WM 26 (with it being their second WM match)?


WM 26


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Punk really hasnt been able to shine in the WWE. For some reason I still havent seen that OMFG CLASSIC match from him yet. I like his two matches with Jeffy, but his series with Rey fell short of what i expected.


Agreed with this. Sadly, Punk really hasn't been able to work with anyone (Besides Rey) that he could produce an actual classic with. I had high hopes for his program with Taker but that never materialized, mainly due Taker's knees acting up. I'm willing to bet that if Taker's knees were fine, were allowed to go all out and they were given around twenty minutes, his Hell in a Cell match with Taker would of been pretty great. Shame it never materialized.

Hopefully we can get a program between him and John Cena in the next year or so. I have a feeling those two could end up producing some quality matches together.

And I agree with -Mystery- about Taker/Michaels from Wrestlemania 26. I'm a huge fan of the match and the match was pretty much flawless. The selling was great, it told a great story and even the spot that some people claim was "botched" (Michaels moonsult on Taker through the table) worked into the story of the match since he landed on Taker's knees (I don't think it was a "botch" for the record). It's ***** for me.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I pretty much give part of my rating to that moonsault landing on the leg, it was definately intentional. Personally, I can't find the match flawless though, as stated above, Michaels just took me right out off it.

As for great quality Punk matches, can't see it happening/can't remember any that stand out. The guy was never a great wrestler to begin with. But his characters, mic work etc, are played very well.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Are either of these matches available on official WWE DVDs ?


Ric Flair vs Randy Savage
Sept. 14 1992

Bret Hart vs Ric Flair
October 12, 1992


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Think both were on WWE Classics at some point. Not sure about on DVD though.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

JIMICO said:


> Ok, I'm sure this has been done countless times before, but people's lists chop and change from time to time; so therefore, what's everyone's top ten WWE matches of all time?
> 
> I'll get the ball rolling (in no particular order, other than chronological):
> 
> ...


Leeeettle late but here you go 

1. Hart v Hart (Mania X 20/3/94)
2. Michaels v Mankind (IYH 22/9/96)
3. Michaels v Taker (IYH 5/10/97)
4. Slaughter v Sheik (16/6/84)
5. Hart v Austin (Mania 13 23/3/97)
6. HHH v Cactus (Rumble 23/1/00)
7. Hart v Austin (Series 16/11/96)
8. Savage v Steamboat (Mania III 29/3/87)
9. Benoit v Finlay (JDay 21/5/06)
10. Michaels v Ramon (Mania X 20/3/94)

Bit of a whacko list and it'd probably change if I did it in 20 minutes but whatever.  and in case anyone's curious, Michaels/Taker XXV would be in the top 25 at least, and XXVI wouldn't even be in the top 80. 



redeadening said:


> You know which guy can seriously bump like no other? Rick Rude. I once saw the SOB take a backdrop by doing a complete 360 flip and landing on his feet.


I think him Vader and Sgt. Slaughter are my contenders for favourite bumpers ever. SEARGE'd probably take it right now.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Otaku said:


> Just started watching _Raw: The Beginning_ yesterday and finished the first two discs today. So far from what I've seen in the video, I'm enjoying it. The censoring of the phrase WWF gets annoying (especially in Jeff Jarrett's promo). But other than that I'm not really complaining toward it. The facts at the beginning are rather interesting and I'm liking a lot of the matches the WWE had chosen (minus the squash matches). This set so far has been a fun trip down memory lane.



The audio censoring of "WWF" can't as distracting as the awful mess they made of so much of the attitude era stuff. The WrestleManias in particular are unwatchable with just huge chunks of the screen covered with blurred patches regardless of whether or not there's actually a logo there!

The whole blurring/editing thing pisses me off so much because it's so inconsistent. In some matches it's fine and they just blur out a bit of the "F" but in others the whole screen is covered. It's the same with fan signs with the initials WWF. Some are blurred to fuck while others aren't.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> No Hart/Austin and Hart/Hart makes that list fail. Especially with the Ironman over them both.


well if it was your list you could say that but its MY list which means MY OPINION and i wanted to put the Hart squared match but theres a few matches that made it that i like more i use to have it at 5 now i have at a ****3/4 and hart/austin i was kinda sour towards last watch so yeah, those ten i listed never get old too me and i never get bored of.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Forever Unchained said:


> The audio censoring of "WWF" can't as distracting as the awful mess they made of so much of the attitude era stuff. The WrestleManias in particular are unwatchable with just huge chunks of the screen covered with blurred patches regardless of whether or not there's actually a logo there!
> 
> The whole blurring/editing thing pisses me off so much because it's so inconsistent. In some matches it's fine and they just blur out a bit of the "F" but in others the whole screen is covered. It's the same with fan signs with the initials WWF. Some are blurred to fuck while others aren't.


Fucking Pandas


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Forever Unchained said:


> Are either of these matches available on official WWE DVDs ?
> 
> 
> Ric Flair vs Randy Savage
> ...


*Assuming the dates are both of the title changes then they're on Colliseum Home Videos but I dont WWE ever put them on an official set.*


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, well..I just watched Wrestlemania 17 without the blurs and editing etc. It was just amazing watching the original copy without it being edited everywhere, its so annoying..WWE is rich enough to pay off royalties..so wtf?

I have to say though that in relation to the top 10 mates disscusion before that Austin/Rock from WM X7 is a true classic from start to finish. The match has that intense beginning and the unexcpected finish with Austin siding with Vince. Amazing Pay Per View.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

redeadening said:


> You know which guy can seriously bump like no other? Rick Rude. I once saw the SOB take a backdrop by doing a complete 360 flip and landing on his feet.


Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jeff's a really good bumper but there are a good amount of guys that I'd say were better. Jeff's bumping vs. Umaga GAB 07 is a favourite though. probably no better bump for the tilt-a-whirl, I think, maybe, possibly, perhaps. That match is a whole is pretty great. thoughts on that match, btw?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Dont think I saw that specific match, but I do remember enjoying alot of Umagas work around that period. His matches with Triple H, Jeff Harvey, and Cena were all great. Guy played monster heel brilliantly.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

I remember really liking Umaga/Jeff from GAB07, if it's the one I'm thinking of. Pretty sure it is, because the other one I'm thinking of was a Falls Count Anywhere match, which probably happened at a One Night Stand event.

Umaga was great. RR07 with Cena is a top 25-ish match in company history. NYR07 with Cena gets overlooked, and I thought his JD09 match with Punk was even better than the match with Jeff. So yeah.

On Punk: the series with Rey ruled the goddam world and is criminally underrated. Best Punk matches in WWE:

1. vs. Rey - Extreme Rules 2010
2. vs. Jeff Hardy - Cage Match - Smackdown August 2009
3. vs. Rey - Over the Limit 2010 (folks shit on this for the blood stoppage, but Punk's recovery from the stoppage is the best thing anyone has done all year. Plus, tons of great heat and fantastic sequences, and SICK bumps at the beginning of the match).
4. vs. Jeff Hardy - TLC - SummerSlam 09
5. vs. Rey - Smackdown 2/12/2010

After that, I'm not sure how I'd rank stuff. The Mania match with Rey was an awesome 7-minute sprint and a must-see. The Armageddon 08 match with Rey was also a great face/face match with tons of drama and great near-falls and really nifty exchanges, but I'd probably put it below their whole 2010 series. As mentioned before, the JD09 match with Umaga was fantastic. I remember liking his series with Johnny Nitro on ECW in 07, and then with John Morrison on Smackdown! in 09, but I haven't watched any of those matches in a while. Still, they're probably worth checking out. He also had really fun matches with Batista (GAB08) and JBL (SS08) during his first world title reign. And he was the best guy in the 2010 Rumble, and he was awesome in SD's 2010 chamber. Punk rules.


----------



## JIMICO (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm interested to know what everyone's top ten favourite WWE pay per views are, as I'm looking to maybe get some more DVDs. Here are my current favourites (listed chronologically):

Judgment Day 2000
Fully Loaded 2000
Royal Rumble 2001
No Way Out 2001
WrestleMania X-7
Summerslam 2002
Survivor Series 2002
WrestleMania XIX
Vengeance 2005
WrestleMania XXIV


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Just get Backlash 2000. Its the biggest and best WWF/E PPV missing from your list for sure.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Platt would be the guy to ask probably. I know he has a set that is literally like everything he did on the indies that was taped and I wouldn't be surprised if he has one for his WWE career too.



You mean like this (Y)

Disc 1
CM Punk Debut Promo 1
CM Punk Debut Promo 2
CM Punk Debut Promo 3
CM Punk Debut Promo 4
08-01-2006 CM Punk vs Justin Credible
08-08-2006 CM Punk Promo
08-15-2006 CM Punk vs Justin Credible
08-22-2006 CM Punk vs CW Anderson
08-29-2006 CM Punk vs Stevie Richards
09-05-2006 CM Punk Interrupts Shannon Moore
09-12-2006 CM Punk vs Shannon Moore
09-19-2006 CM Punk & King Booker Backstage
09-19-2006 CM Punk vs Shannon Moore
10-03-2006 CM Punk vs Danny Doring
10-10-2006 CM Punk vs Rene Dupree
10-17-2006 CM Punk vs Rene Dupree
10-24-2006 CM Punk vs Matt Striker
10-31-2006 CM Punk Saves Kelly Kelly
11-07-2006 CM Punk vs Mike Knox
11-14-2006 CM Punk vs Mike Knox
11-14-2006 CM Punk Elimination Chamber Promo


Disc 2
11-20-2006 Survivor Series Teams Segment
11-21-2006 CM Punk vs Kevin Thorn
11-26-2006 Team DX vs Team Rated RKO
11-28-2006 CM Punk vs Test
*11-28-2006 Punk Promo Extreme Elimination Chamber
12-03-2006 Extreme Elimination Chamber


Disc 3
12-05-2006 CM Punk & RVD vs Test & Hardcore Holly
12-12-2006 CM Punk vs Hardcore Holly
12-19-2006 CM Punk vs Hardcore Holly
12-25-2006 CM Punk vs Shelton Benjamin
01-09-2007 CM Punk vs Hardcore Holly
01-16-2007 CM Punk vs Matt Striker
01-23-2007 CM Punk vs Elijah Burke
*01-23-2007 Punk Promo Royal Rumble
01-28-2007 Royal Rumble (Starts in progress at Punks entrance)


Disc 4
01-30-2007 CM Punk vs Matt Striker
02-13-2007 CM Punk vs Mike Knox
02-20-2007 CM Punk vs Johnny Nitro
*02-20-2007 Punks Promo Wrestlemania
*02-25-2007 CM Punk Day Off
02-27-2007 CM Punk vs Stevie Richards
03-06-2007 Punk, Burke & RVD Promo
03-09-2007 CM Punk vs Mr Kennedy
03-13-2007 CM Punk & Elijah Burke Promo
03-20-2007 CM Punk vs Hardcore Holly
03-20-2007 CM Punk & Burke Backstage
03-26-2007 CM Punk vs Kenny Dykstra
03-26-2007 MITB Segment
03-27-2007 Punk, Hardys & Edge Promo
03-27-2007 CM Punk, Hardys & Edge vs Mr Kennedy, King Booker, Finlay & Randy Orton
03-27-2007 CM Punk Promo MITB
03-30-2007 CM Punk vs King Booker
04-01-2007 CM Punk Interview
04-01-2007 Money In The Bank


Disc 5
04-03-2007 CM Punk vs Stevie Richards
04-03-2007 CM Punk, Striker & Cor Von Promo
04-10-2007 CM Punk, Burke & RVD Promo
04-10-2007 CM Punk vs Stevie Richards
04-10-2007 CM Punk Joins The New Breed
04-17-2007 New Breed Promo
04-17-2007 Punk & Burke Segment
04-17-2007 Punk & Striker Segment
04-17-2007 Punk, Thorn & Cor Von Segment
04-17-2007 Burke vs RVD Ending
04-24-2007 Punk & New Breed Segment
04-24-2007 New Breed Segment
04-24-2007 Originals vs New Breed
05-01-2007 CM Punk vs Kevin Thorn
05-08-2007 CM Punk vs Marcus Cor Von
05-15-2007 CM Punk vs Stevie Richards
05-20-2007 New Breed Story
05-20-2007 CM Punk vs Elijah Burke


Disc 6
05-22- 2007 CM Punk & RVD vs Elijah Burke & Marcus Cor Von
05-29-2007 CM Punk vs Elijah Burke
*05-29-2007 CM Punk Uncut
06-03-2007 CM Punk, Dreamer & Sandman vs The New Breed
06-05-2007 CM Punk vs Matt Striker
06-11-2007 CM Punk vs Carlito
06-12-2007 CM Punk & Chris Benoit vs Elijah Burke & Marcus Cor Von
06-19-2007 CM Punk vs Marcus Cor Von
06-24-2007 CM Punk vs Johnny Nitro


Disc 7
06-26-2007 CM Punk vs Elijah Burke
07-03-2007 CM Punk vs Kevin Thorn
07-10-2007 CM Punk vs Stevie Richards
07-17-2007 CM Punk vs Elijah Burke
07-17-2007 Punk & Nitro Confrontation
*Warped - CM Punk & Bayside
*Warped CM Punk
07-22-2007 CM Punk vs John Morrison
07-24-2007 Punk & Dreamer vs Burke & Morrison


Disc 8
07-31-2007 Punk, Dreamer, Burke & Morisson Segment
07-31-2007 Punk vs Dreamer vs Burke
08-07-2007 CM Punk Promo
08-07-2007 CM Punk vs John Morrison
08-13-2007 Vince Segment
08-14-2007 Summerslam Contract Signing
08-14-2007 CM Punk vs Big Daddy V
08-18-2007 CM Punk & Boogeyman vs Morrison & Big Daddy V
08-21-2007 CM Punk Meets Vince
08-21-2007 CM Punk & Boogeyman vs Miz & Morrison
08-26-2007 CM Punk vs John Morrison


Disc 9
08-28-2007 Punk & Morrison Backstage
08-28-2007 CM Punk vs Boogeyman vs Big Daddy V vs Miz
09-04-2007 CM Punk Backstage
09-04-2007 CM Punk vs John Morrison
*09-04-2007 CM Punk Celebrates
09-10-2007 McMahon Son Segment
09-11-2007 CM Punk & Elijah Burke Segment
09-11-2007 CM Punk & Stevie Richards vs Elijah Burke & Kevin Thorn
09-16-2007 CM Punk vs Elijah Burke
09-18-2007 CM Punk & Burke Backstage
*09-18-07 CM Punk Magazine Shoot
09-21-2007 Wedding Segment


Disc 10
09-25-2007 CM Punk & Matt Striker Backstage
09-25-2007 CM Punk vs Matt Striker
10-02-2007 CM Punk vs Mike Knox
10-07-2007 CM Punk vs Big Daddy V
10-09-2007 CM Punk vs John Morrison
10-16-2007 CM Punk & Kane vs BDV, Morisson & Miz
10-23-2007 Punk Saves Balls
10-23-2007 Punk & Balls Backstage
10-23-2007 CM Punk & Balls vs Miz & Morrison
10-28-2007 CM Punk vs The Miz


Disc 11
10-30-2007 Backstage Segment
10-30-2007 CM Punk vs James Curtis
11-06-2007 CM Punk vs John Morrison
11-09-2007 Punk & Noble Backstage
11-09-2007 CM Punk vs Jamie Noble
11-13-2007 CM Punk vs Jamie Noble
11-18-2007 CM Punk vs The Miz vs John Morrison
11-20-2007 CM Punk vs Kenny Dykstra
11-30-2007 CM Punk vs Kenny Dykstra
12-06-2007 CM Punk Promo
12-06-2007 CM Punk vs Mark Henry
12-10-2007 Raw 15th Anniversary Ending
12-11-2007 CM Punk & Kane vs Deuce & Domino
12-16-2007 CM Punk & Kane vs Mark Henry & Big Daddy V

Disc 12
12-18-2007 Punk Warming up
12-18-2007 CM Punk vs MVP
12-21-2007 CM Punk, Kane & Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry, Big Daddy V & MVP
01-01-2008 CM Punk & Chavo Segment
01-01-2008 CM Punk vs Chavo Guerrero
01-08-2008 CM Punk vs Chavo Guerrero
01-15-2008 Cutting Edge
01-15-2008 Punk & Armando
01-15-2008 CM Punk vs Chavo Guerrero


Disc 13
01-18-2008 CM Punk & Mysterio vs Chavo & Edge
01-22-2008 CM Punk Prepares
01-22-2008 CM Punk vs Chavo Guerrero
01-25-2008 CM Punk vs Edge
*Punks Favourite Rumble Winnner
Royal Rumble Commercial
01-28-2008 Royal Rumble


Disc 14
01-29-2008 CM Punk vs Elijah Burke
01-29-2008 Chavo Celebration
02-01-2008 CM Punk & Mysterio vs Chavo & Edge
02-05-2008 CM Punk & Chavo Segment
02-05-2008 CM Punk vs Chavo Guerrero
02-12-2008 CM Punk vs Mark Henry
02-15-2008 CM Punk & Kane vs Chavo Guerrero & Shelton Benjamin
02-17-2008 CM Punk vs Chavo Guerrero
02-19-2008 CM Punk Saves Ric Flair
02-19-2008 CM Punk & Ric Flair vs Shelton Benjamin & Elijah Burke

Disc 15
02-26-2008 CM Punk vs Shelton Benjamin vs Elijah Burke 
03-04-2008 CM Punk Interview
03-04-2008 CM Punk vs Chavo Guerrero
03-07-2008 CM Punk, Jesse & Festus vs Miz, Morrison & Chavo
03-10-2008 CM Punk vs Edge
03-11-2008 CM Punk Interview
03-11-2008 CM Punk vs Big Daddy V
03-17-2008 CM Punk vs Carlito
03-18-2008 Punk, Jesse & Festus
03-18-2008 CM Punk, Jesse & Festus vs Miz, Morrison & Shelton Benjamin
03-24-2008 CM Punk & Chris Jericho vs MVP & Carlito

Disc 16
03-28-2008 CM Punk vs John Morrison
03-30-2008 Money In The Bank
03-31-2008 CM Punk vs Chris Jericho
03-31-2008 Flair Farewell
04-01-2008 Punk, Kane, Chavo & Shelton Segment
04-01-2008 CM Punk & Kane vs Chavo Guerrero & Shelton Benjamin
04-08-2008 CM Punk vs Miz

Disc 17
04-15-2008 CM Punk, Kofi Kingston, Jimmy Yang & Shannon Moore vs Elijah Burke, Shelton Benjamin, Deuce & Domino
04-21-2008 CM Punk Prepares
04-21-2008 CM Punk vs Matt Hardy
04-21-2008 CM Punk vs Chris Jericho
04-21-2008 CM Punk vs William Regal
04-25-2008 CM Punk interrupts Edge
04-25-2008 CM Punk vs Edge
04-27-2008 CM Punk confronts Orton
04-29-2008 CM Punk vs Chuck Palumbo
05-05-2008 CM Punk vs Randy Orton
05-05-2008 Regal & ECW Roster
05-05-2008 HHH & Mr Kennedy vs ECW


Disc 18
05-06-2008 CM Punk & Kane vs Chavo Guerrero & Bam Neeley
05-09-2008 CM Punk vs Matt Hardy
05-13-2008 CM Punk vs Miz
05-13-2008 Kane vs John Morrison
05-16-2008 CM Punk vs Chuck Palumbo
05-18-2008 CM Punk & Kane vs Miz & Morrison
05-20-2008 In Ring Segment
05-20-2008 CM Punk & Tommy Dreamer vs John Morrison & Chavo Guerrero


Disc 19
05-27-2008 CM Punk vs Chavo Guerrero
05-27-2008 Brawl
05-30-2008 CM Punk vs John Morrison
06-01-2008 CM Punk vs Big Show vs Tommy Dreamer vs John Morrison vs Chavo Guerrero
06-03-2008 CM Punk vs Tommy Dreamer vs Chavo Guerrero vs John Morrison
06-03-2008 CM Punk vs Kane
06-10-2008 CM Punk & Kane vs Miz & Morrison
06-13-2008 CM Punk Interrupts Edge
06-13-2008 CM Punk vs MVP


Disc 20
06-17-2008 CM Punk vs John Morrison
*06-17-2008 CM Punk Discusses The Draft
06-23-2008 CM Punk Gets Drafted
*06-23-2008 CM Punk Comments On Being Drafted
06-23-2008 Battle Royal
06-24-2008 CM Punk & Matt Hardy vs Miz & Morrison
06-29-2008 CM Punk, Batista & Cena
06-30-2008 CM Punk Cashes In MITB
06-30-2008 CM Punk Interview
06-30-2008 CM Punk vs JBL
07-07-2008 Raw Opening Segment
07-07-2008 CM Punk & Snitsky
07-07-2008 CM Punk vs Snitsky

Disc 21
07-14-2008 CM Punk & Kane
07-14-2008 CM Punk vs Kane
07-14-2008 CM Punk Promo
07-20-2008 CM Punk vs Batista
*07-20-2008 CM Punk Interview
07-21-2008 CM Punk, Batista & JBL
07-21-2008 CM Punk & JBL
07-21-2008 CM Punk vs Batista
07-28-2008 CM Punk vs William Regal
08-02-2008 8 Man Tag (Punk on commentary)

Disc 22
08-04-2008 CM Punk vs JBL & Chris Jericho
08-11-2008 CM Punk & JBL Segment
08-17-2008 CM Punk vs JBL
*08-17-2008 CM Punk Gets Stitched Up
08-18-2008 CM Punk Promo
08-18-2008 CM Punk vs Chris Jericho
08-25-2008 CM Punk vs JBL
09-01-08 Opening Segment
09-01-08 Battle Royal

Disc 23
09-07-08 CM Punk Warming Up
09-07-08 CM Punk Taken Out
09-15-08 CM Punk vs Chris Jericho
09-22-08 Punk, Orton, Adamle & Shane McMahon
09-22-08 CM Punk vs Cody Rhodes
09-29-08 8 Man Tag
10-03-08 CM Punk & The Colons vs Priceless & Manu
10-05-08 CM Punk, Kofi, MVP, Priceless & Manu
10-06-08 Kofi vs DiBiase
10-07-08 8 Man Tag
10-13-08 CM Punk vs Jericho

Disc 24
10-20-08 CM Punk & Kofi vs Miz & Morrison
10-26-08 Cyber Sunday Commercial
10-27-08 CM Punk & Kofi Kingston vs Priceless
11-03-08 CM Punk vs Randy Orton
11-17-08 Opening Segment
11-17-08 CM Punk Promo
11-17-08 CM Punk vs Randy Orton
11-23-08 SS Match
11-24-08 CM Punk vs Snitsky

Disc 25
12-01-08 CM Punk & Kofi Kingston vs Cody Rhodes & Manu
12-08-08 CM Punk vs John Morrison
12-08-08 CM Punk receives OMG Moment Slammy
12-14-08 CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio
12-15-08 CM Punk & Kofi Kingston vs Miz & Morrison
12-16-08 Punk, Kofi, Tiffany & Ortiz
12-16-08 CM Punk, Kingston & Ortiz vs Miz, Morrison & Swagger
12-20-08 CM Punk, R-Truth & Jeff Hardy vs Miz, Morrison & JBL
12-22-08 Punk, HBK & HHH

Disc 26
12-22-08 CM Punk vs Chris Jericho
12-29-08 CM Punk vs Cody Rhodes
01-05-09 Punk & Grisham
01-05-09 CM Punk vs William Regal
01-12-09 Punk & Candice
01-12-09 CM Punk vs William Regal
01-19-09 CM Punk vs William Regal
01-25-09 Royal Rumble Match (JIP)
01-26-09 CM Punk vs Chris Jericho
02-02-09 CM Punk & Mickie James vs William Regal & Layla

Disc 27
02-09-09 CM Punk vs William Regal
02-16-09 CM Punk & Cryme Tyme vs William Regal & Priceless
02-23-09 CM Punk vs Miz vs Morrison
03-09-09 CM Punk vs JBL
03-16-09 CM Punk, Kofi Kingston & MVP vs Kane, Shelton Benjamin & Mark Henry
03-23-09 CM Punk, Kofi Kingston, MVP & Christian vs Shelton Benjamin, Finlay, Kane & Mark Henry
03-24-09 The VIP Lounge
03-27-09 CM Punk, Kofi Kingston, MVP & Mark Henry vs Shelton Benjamin, Finlay, Kane & Christian
03-30-09 8 Man Battle Royal
04-05-09 MITB

Disc 28
04-06-09 10 Man All Star Tag
04-13-09 CM Punk Drafted To Smackdown
04-13-09 CM Punk vs Matt Hardy
04-20-09 CM Punk vs Kane
04-23-09 CM Punk & Rey Mysterio vs Big Show & Kane
04-24-09 CM Punk & Jeff Hardy vs Kane & Mark Henry
04-26-09 CM Punk vs Kane
05-01-09 CM Punk, Chris Jericho & Edge
05-01-09 Punk, Long, Jericho & Morrison

Disc 29
05-01-09 CM Punk vs Edge
05-08-09 CM Punk vs Edge
05-15-09 CM Punk & John Morrison vs Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas
05-15-09 Edge vs Chris Jericho Aftermath (cut down)
05-17-09 CM Punk vs Umaga
05-21-09 CM Punk vs Chris Jericho
05-22-09 CM Punk vs Chris Jericho
05-29-09 Umaga vs John Morrison Aftermath

Disc 30
06-05-09 CM Punk vs Umaga
06-07-09 CM Punk vs Umaga
06-07-09 CM Punk cashes in MITB vs Jeff Hardy
06-12-09 CM Punk, Jeff Hardy & Edge
06-12-09 CM Punk vs Chris Jericho
06-12-09 Jeff Hardy vs Edge

Disc 31
06-15-09 Punk, Matthews & Matt Hardy
06-15-09 CM Punk vs Edge vs Jeff Hardy
06-19-09 Punk, Matthews & Hardy
06-19-09 CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio
06-22-09 6 Man Tag Punk on Commentary
06-26-09 CM Punk & Vince McMahon
06-26-09 CM Punk vs John Morrison
06-26-09 Rey Mysterio & Jeff Hardy vs Edge & Chris Jericho - CM Punk Special Guest Ref

Disc 32
06-28-09 CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy
07-02-09 CM Punk vs Edge
07-03-09 CM Punk, Jeff Hardy & Teddy Long
07-03-09 CM Punk & Jeff Hardy vs Edge & Chris Jericho
07-10-09 Jeff Hardy vs Kane Ending
07-10-09 CM Punk Promo
07-10-09 CM Punk vs Great Khali
07-17-09 CM Punk & Jeff Hardy

Disc 33
07-17-09 CM Punk vs John Morrison
07-17-09 Jeff Hardy & Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho & Dolph Ziggler
07-17-09 CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy (Cage Dark Match Handheld)
07-24-09 CM Punk & Jeff Hardy
07-24-09 CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio
07-26-09 CM Punk Promo
07-26-09 CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy
07-26-09 CM Punk Interview

Disc 34
07-31-09 CM Punk & Josh Matthews
07-31-09 Jeff Hardy vs John Morrison Aftermath
08-07-09 CM Punk, Jeff Hardy, Teddy Long & Vince McMahon
08-07-09 CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy
08-14-09 CM Punk & Jeff Hardy
08-14-09 CM Punk vs John Morrison
08-14-09 Jeff Hardy vs The Hart Dynasty Aftermath
08-21-09 CM Punk & Jeff Hardy

Disc 35
08-21-09 CM Punk & The Hart Dynasty vs John Morrison & The Hardy Boyz
08-23-09 CM Punk Promo
08-23-09 CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy
08-28-09 CM Punk & Jeff Hardy
08-28-09 CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy

Disc 36
09-04-09 CM Punk & Matt Hardy
09-04-09 CM Punk & Teddy Long
09-04-09 CM Punk vs Matt Hardy
09-11-09 Punk & Undertaker Promo
09-11-09 CM Punk vs Matt Hardy
09-13-09 CM Punk/Jimmy Wang Yang Interview/Brawl
09-13-09 CM Punk vs Undertaker
09-18-09 CM Punk Interview

Disc 37
09-25-09 CM Punk/Theodore Long Interview
09-25-09 CM Punk/Vince McMahon Interview
09-25-09 CM Punk vs The Undertaker
10-02-09 CM Punk Promo
10-02-09 CM Punk, Legacy & Randy Orton vs DX, John Cena & Undertaker
10-04-09 CM Punk vs Undertaker
10-09-09 CM Punk/Teddy Long/Vince Interview
10-09-09 CM Punk vs Batista

Disc 38
10-15-09 CM Punk vs John Morrison
10-16-09 CM Punk/Vince Interview
10-23-09 CM Punk/Theodore Long/Scott Armstrong/Vince McMahon Interview
10-23-09 CM Punk/Theodore Long/Scott Armstrong/Vince McMahon Interview
10-23-09 CM Punk vs Undertaker
10-25-09 CM Punk vs Undertaker vs Batista vs Rey Mysterio
10-30-09 CM Punk/Teddy Long/Vince Interview
10-30-09 CM Punk vs Scott Armstrong
11-06-09 CM Punk vs R-Truth
11-13-09 CM Punk Promo
11-13-09 CM Punk vs R-Truth

Disc 39
11-20-09 CM Punk/R-Truth Interview
11-22-09 Team Orton vs Team Kofi
11-23-09 CM Punk Promo
11-23-09 CM Punk vs John Cena
11-27-09 CM Punk/Luke Gallows/Matt Hardy Interview
11-27-09 CM Punk vs Matt Hardy
12-04-09 CM Punk vs R-Truth
12-04-09 CM Punk/Luke Gallows/Josh Mathews Interview

Disc 40
12-11-09 CM Punk & Luke Gallows vs R-Truth & Matt Hardy
12-14-09 CM Punk Wins Slammy
12-14-09 CM Punk vs John Cena
12-18-09 CM Punk, Luke Gallows & Drew McIntyre vs John Morrison, Matt Hardy & R-Truth
12-25-09 CM Punk, Luke Gallows, Drew McIntyre & Dolph Ziggler vs John Morrison, R-Truth, Matt Hardy & Finlay
01-01-10 CM Punk vs Matt Hardy
01-08-10 CM Punk Interview
01-08-10 Luke Gallows vs Matt Hardy
01-15-10 CM Punk Interview

Disc 41
01-15-10 CM Punk & Luke Gallows vs Cryme Tyme vs Matt Hardy & The Great Khali vs The Hart Dynasty
01-22-10 CM Punk/Luke Gallows/Serena Segment
01-29-10 CM Punk/Luke Gallows/Serena/DX/Rey Mysterio/Theodore Long Interview
01-29-10 CM Punk vs Triple H
01-31-10 Royal Rumble Match
02-01-10 SES/ShowMiz/Shatner Interview
02-05-10 CM Punk/Luke Gallows/Serena Interview
02-05-10 CM Punk vs Batista
02-05-10 SES/Edge/Chris Jericho/Undertaker Interview
02-08-10 CM Punk/Luke Gallows/Serena Interview
02-08-10 SES vs DX vs ShowMiz

Disc 42
02-12-10 CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio
02-19-10 CM Punk & Luke Gallows vs R-Truth & John Morrison
02-21-10 CM Punk vs Chris Jericho vs The Undertaker vs Rey Mysterio vs John Morrison vs R-Truth
02-23-10 CM Punk Interview
02-23-10 Darren Young vs David Otunga

Disc 43
02-26-10 CM Punk vs Shelton Benjamin
03-02-10 Darren Young vs David Otunga
03-05-10 CM Punk Interview
03-05-10 Luke Gallows vs Rey Mysterio
03-09-10 SES/Darren Young Interview
03-12-10 SES/Rey Mysterio Interview
03-16-10 CM Punk & Darren Young vs Matt Hardy & Justin Gabriel
03-19-10 SES/Rey Mysterio Interview
03-19-10 Luke Gallows vs Rey Mysterio

Disc 44
03-23-10 David Otunga & Darren Young vs Daniel Bryan & Michael Tarver
03-25-10 CM Punk vs JTG
03-28-10 CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio
03-30-10 Team SmackDown! vs Team RAW
04-02-10 SES Interview
04-09-10 SES/Darren Young/Rey Mysterio Interview
04-13-10 SES/Darren Young Interview
04-13-10 Darren Young vs Luke Gallows

Disc 45
04-16-10 SES/Darren Young Interview
04-16-10 SES & Darren Young vs Rey Mysterio & The Hart Dynasty
04-19-10 SES/HHH/Rey Mysterio Interview/Brawl
04-19-10 SES/Chris Jericho Interview
04-19-10 SES & Chris Jericho vs Edge, HHH & Rey Mysterio
04-20-10 Darren Young vs Michael Tarver vs Skip Sheffield
04-23-10 SES/Theodore Long Interview
04-23-10 SES vs Rey Mysterio & Kane
04-26-10 CM Punk vs Evan Bourne
04-27-10 Darren Young vs Michael Tarver
04-30-10 SES/MVP/Rey Mysterio Interview
04-30-10 SES vs MVP & Rey Mysterio
05-04-10 SES/Darren Young Interview

Disc 46
05-07-10 Luke Gallows vs MVP
05-14-10 SES Interview
05-14-10 CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio
05-18-10 Matt Striker/NXT Pros Interview
05-18-10 Darren Young vs Wade Barrett
05-18-10 Matt Striker/Daniel Bryan/NXT Pros Interview
05-18-10 Matt Striker/NXT Pros/NXT Rookies Interview
05-21-10 SES/Rey Mysterio Interview
05-21-10 CM Punk & Luke Gallows vs Rey Mysterio & MVP
05-23-10 SES Interview
05-23-10 CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio
05-23-10 SES Surveillance Footage

Disc 47
05-28-10 SES Interview
05-28-10 CM Punk vs Kane
06-01-10 NXT Finale
06-04-10 CM Punk/Kane Interview
06-04-10 Battle Royal
06-07-10 CM Punk vs John Cena
06-11-10 SES/Rey Mysterio/Jack Swagger/Big Show/Kane Interview
06-11-10 CM Punk vs Big Show
06-18-10 SES/Kane/Jack Swagger/Rey Mysterio/Big Show Interview
06-18-10 CM Punk & Jack Swagger vs Big Show & Rey Mysterio

Bonus:
Wrestlemania 22 Cameo
17-04-2005 CM Punk & Russel Simpson vs Maven & Simon Dean
15-05-2005 CM Punk vs Val Venis
15-05-2005 CM Punk vs Val Venis (Handheld)
11-2006 CM Punk vs Mike Knox
02-11-2007 CM Punk vs Kevin Thorn (Handheld Houseshow)
04-17-2007 CM Punk vs Snitsky
05-05-2007 CM Punk vs Elijah Burke (Handheld Houseshow)
05-13-2007 CM Punk & Dreamer vs Burke & Striker (Handheld Houseshow)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

A simple "Yes, I have a set like that" would have sufficed Platt.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Probably but since Austin101 left I felt the pages weren't getting stretched enough.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

odd question but it can be fun; what matches have you loved and not watched in a while that you're afraid won't hold up? I kinda put off watching some of these because I don't want them to go down too much on rewatch. :sad:

-Rey/Eddie (Havoc 97)
-Eddie/Malenko (2/3 falls match & HCS 95)
-Slaughter/Backlund (81 match, Cage rematch, & 83 TDM)
-Sting/Flair (COTC 1)
-Pillman/Liger (SB2)
-Hart/Perfect (Summerslam 91)
-Michaels/Austin (KOTR 97)
-Race/Flair (Cade 83)
-Hart/Michaels (Series 92)
-Benoit/RVD (Slam 02)

I'm not talking about dropping it down 1/4 or soemthing, I'm talking like, dropping it 3/4 or a star. I'm afrauid to watch most of these.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

whitty982000 said:


> Wow, well..I just watched Wrestlemania 17 without the blurs and editing etc. It was just amazing watching the original copy without it being edited everywhere, its so annoying..WWE is rich enough to pay off royalties..so wtf?
> 
> I have to say though that in relation to the top 10 mates disscusion before that Austin/Rock from WM X7 is a true classic from start to finish. The match has that intense beginning and the unexcpected finish with Austin siding with Vince. Amazing Pay Per View.


I think it's essential to watch shows like 'Mania 17 in its original form without that awful offensive censoring. They blur everything! Wrestler's heads, teh crowd, the gaps between the ropes. It's so messy one would wonder did they do it out of spite.




JIMICO said:


> I'm interested to know what everyone's top ten favourite WWE pay per views are, as I'm looking to maybe get some more DVDs. Here are my current favourites (listed chronologically):
> 
> Judgment Day 2000
> Fully Loaded 2000
> ...



You're missing the Canadian Stampede from July 1997 in your list there. That's well worth getting. Only available from Silvervision.co.uk though...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> odd question but it can be fun; what matches have you loved and not watched in a while that you're afraid won't hold up? I kinda put off watching some of these because I don't want them to go down too much on rewatch. :sad:
> 
> -Rey/Eddie (Havoc 97)
> -Eddie/Malenko (2/3 falls match & HCS 95)
> ...


i live in fear of this everyday


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

i'm here for you man.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> Jeff's a really good bumper but there are a good amount of guys that I'd say were better. Jeff's bumping vs. Umaga GAB 07 is a favourite though. probably no better bump for the tilt-a-whirl, I think, maybe, possibly, perhaps. That match is a whole is pretty great. thoughts on that match, btw?


What made that match was the crowd. I remember when Jeff hit the Swanton and then Umaga kicked out, pretty much everyone in the building let out this enormous sigh. It's great to have a crowd like that who really gets into it. I can't remember the match vividly, but I'd give it about at least ** 3/4, and most likely somewhere around *** 1/4 - *** 1/2 if I watched it again.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> odd question but it can be fun; what matches have you loved and not watched in a while that you're afraid won't hold up? I kinda put off watching some of these because I don't want them to go down too much on rewatch. :sad:
> 
> -Rey/Eddie (Havoc 97)
> -Eddie/Malenko (2/3 falls match & HCS 95)
> ...


RVD/Lynn - LD 99 is one that I'm afraid to rewatch. I have a lot of others that I was scared of, but eventually rewatched. Mania 26 - Shawn vs Taker was one of them and didn't quite hold up to the previous rating.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Platt said:


> You mean like this (Y)
> 
> Disc 1
> CM Punk Debut Promo 1
> ...





Platt said:


> Probably but since Austin101 left I felt the pages weren't getting stretched enough.


I agree the screen does need to get stretched more.


----------



## JIMICO (Aug 8, 2010)

JIMICO said:


> I'm interested to know what everyone's top ten favourite WWE pay per views are, as I'm looking to maybe get some more DVDs. Here are my current favourites (listed chronologically):
> 
> Judgment Day 2000
> Fully Loaded 2000
> ...





KingCal said:


> Just get Backlash 2000. Its the biggest and best WWF/E PPV missing from your list for sure.


Cool! Was thinking of getting the Tagged Classic of this with No Way Out 2000. I have both main events on separate DVDs, but it sounds like the rest of the event's are worth the purchase!


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> odd question but it can be fun; what matches have you loved and not watched in a while that you're afraid won't hold up? I kinda put off watching some of these because I don't want them to go down too much on rewatch. :sad:
> 
> -Rey/Eddie (Havoc 97)
> -Eddie/Malenko (2/3 falls match & HCS 95)
> ...


I've watched the bolded ones fairly recently and still thought they were all really good. The Shawn/Bret match fell off from ****1/2-ish to ***3/4-ish, but I still had plenty of fun with it.

Not sure how high you are on the others-- like, if you used to think Bret/Perfect was a ***** match or whatever, it'll probably drop off, but it's still a great match, and a pretty miraculous one considering Perfect's condition. I never thought Benoit/RVD was a mega-classic, but I remember watching it last time I had my SS02 DVD in and still thinking it was around ***3/4. Michaels/Austin is probably a match that I'll always love: the type of character clash they create is a really fun way to do a face/face match-up. Not sure how you'd feel about it as at this point I'd call it more of a personal favorite/fun match rather than an undeniable classic or whatever, but I'd still hope you'd like it. Both guys get their characters across, and there are a lot of nifty exchanges, and the finish is a hoot.

Not sure where you had the Backlund/Slaughter 81 matches, but they both fucking rule, so I wouldn't worry. And Rey/Eddie isn't a match that I'd worry about dropping off, either. Haven't seen it in a while, but I've seen it enough to remember it, and it'll always come off as beautifully executed and innovative, with tons of swankness. 

Malenko/Eddie, on the other hand, I don't remember as well, so I'm really not sure what I'd think of that if I watched it again. But I'm not scared to watch it because I still think I'd enjoy it, even if my rating drops. Who cares if the rating drops? I mean, at this point, I can rate something lower than I used to yet enjoy it more because I understand it more thoroughly, if that makes sense.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah1993 said:


> odd question but it can be fun; what matches have you loved and not watched in a while that you're afraid won't hold up? I kinda put off watching some of these because I don't want them to go down too much on rewatch. :sad:
> 
> -Rey/Eddie (Havoc 97)
> -Eddie/Malenko (2/3 falls match & HCS 95)
> ...


Surely dropping a low rating to an even lower rating isn't something to be worried about?

Unless.. you... actually LIKE that match? 

Personally I think its a shorter and shittier version of their Iron Man :lmao.

And you like that 83 TDM with Slaughter/Backlund. There is no way their 81 matches should go down if you like that bad boy. And when I say "bad boy" I mean it as being bad. Very very bad . By their standards.


----------



## lemo83 (Mar 12, 2010)

Platt said:


> Probably but since Austin101 left I felt the pages weren't getting stretched enough.


Totaly agree. Austin101 was the best poster in these forums. If you are still reading Austin101 please please come back. Your reviews are outstanding. You really had great vision of wrestling and knew exactly what a great wrestlng is all about especially the old school wrestling. Propably i'm going to get allot of bad rep because of this but the active posters now drove me to boredism with thier discussion on Ortons , Swagger or whatever name he has , and thier bashing of some really true greats such as Bret, HBK and old wrestling is a big ignorance.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

lemo83 said:


> Totaly agree. Austin101 was the best poster in these forums. If you are still reading Austin101 please please come back. Your reviews are outstanding. You really had great vision of wrestling and knew exactly what a great wrestlng is all about especially the old school wrestling. Propably i'm going to get allot of bad rep because of this but the active posters now drove me to boredism with thier discussion on Ortons , Swagger or whatever name he has , and thier bashing of some really true greats such as Bret, HBK and old wrestling is a big ignorance.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Disc 1

Introduction by The Miz & John Morrison

Miz & Morrison – Chemistry Between Two Individuals

British Bulldogs

British Bulldogs vs. Hart Foundation
Madison Square Garden September 23, 1985

Steiner Brothers

Title vs. Title Match
Steiner Brothers vs. Hiroshi Hase / Kensuke Sasaki
Japan Supershow March 21, 1991

Miz & Morrison – Daredevils

Outstanding Aerial Achievement by a Tag Team

2 out of 3 Falls Tag Team Match
Killer Bees vs. Demolition
Houston, TX October 9, 1987

Hardy Boys

# 1 Contender Match
Edge & Christian vs. Hardy Boys
King of the Ring June 27, 1999

Miz & Morrison – Chick Magnets of the ‘80s

Fabulous Freebirds

Country Whipping Tag Team Match
Fabulous Freebirds vs. Kerry Von Erich / Kevin Von Erich
World Class Championship Wrestling October 1983

Best Brotherly Duos

Funk Brothers vs. Brisco Brothers
Championship Wrestling From Florida

Harlem Heat

WCW World Tag Team Championship Match
Harlem Heat vs. Steiner Brothers
Hog Wild August 10, 1996

Midnight Express

NWA United States Tag Team Championship Match
Fantastics vs. Midnight Express
Great American Bash July 10, 1988

Honorable Mentions

Anything Goes, Falls Count Anywhere Street Fight
Public Enemy vs. Nasty Boys
SuperBrawl VI February 11, 1996

Miz & Morrison – Rocking Your World

Rockers

Rockers vs. Brain Busters
Madison Square Garden March 18, 1989



Disc 2

Miz & Morrison – Demolishing the Competition

Demolition

WWE World Tag Team Championship
Strike Force vs. Demolition
WrestleMania IV March 27, 1988

Worldwide Attractions

WWE World Tag Team Championship
Mike Rotundo / Barry Windham vs. Iron Sheik / Nikolai Volkoff
WrestleMania March 31, 1985

Miz & Morrison – Get the Tables!

Dudley Boyz

Championship Unification Steel Cage Tag Team Match
Dudley Boyz vs. Hardy Boys
Survivor Series November 18, 2001

Outsiders

WCW World Tag Team Championship Match
Outsiders vs. Harlem Heat
Halloween Havoc October 27, 1996

Miz & Morrison – Power… Horses

Arn Anderson / Tully Blanchard

NWA World Tag Team Championship Match
Sting / Nikita Koloff vs. Arn Anderson / Tully Blanchard
Great American Bash July 10, 1988

Tribute to the Classics

Nick Bockwinkel / Ray Stevens vs. Red Bastien / Billy Robinson
AWA All Star Wrestling December 1972

Miz & Morrison – The Greatest Tag Team of the 21st Century

The Miz & John Morrison

The Miz / John Morrison vs. Rey Mysterio / Shawn Michaels
RAW November 17, 2008

Hart Foundation

WWE World Tag Team Championship
Rougeau Brothers vs. Hart Foundation
Boston Garden March 7, 1987

Bonus Features

The Fabulous Freebirds – “Badstreet, USA” Music Video

Animal Advice from the British Bulldogs
Primetime Wrestling – August 31, 1987

Gene Okerlund Visits the Hart Foundation Headquarters
Coliseum Home Video Exclusive – 1987

Camouflage, Bushwhacker Style
Superstars – December 10, 1988

Gene Okerlund Interviews Demolition
Wrestling Challenge – July 7, 1990

The Legion of Doom Return to Chicago
Superstars – April 11, 1992

The Cutting Room Floor: Los Conquistadors

The Rock ‘n’ Sock Connection Break Up?
Raw – October 4, 1999

D-Generation X and the Meaning of Controversy
Cyber Sunday – November 5, 2006

John Morrison & The Miz – “Mizfits & Mofos” Music Video



Disc 3

Miz & Morrison – Reeking of the Most Awesomeness

Edge & Christian

Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match for the WWE World Tag Team Championship
Edge & Christian vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Hardy Boyz
SummerSlam August 27, 2000

Rock ‘N’ Roll Express

NWA World Tag Team Championship
Rock ‘N’ Roll Express vs. Ivan Koloff / Khrusher Khruschev
World Wide Wrestling July 9, 1985

Miz & Morrison – Oh You Didn’t Know?

New Age Outlaws

WWE World Tag Team Championship
New Age Outlaws vs. Rock ‘N’ Sock Connection
Armageddon December 12, 1999

Blockbuster Tag Teams

D-Generation X vs. Edge / Randy Orton
Cyber Sunday November 5, 2006

Miz & Morrison – Technical Masterminds

World’s Greatest Tag Team

Los Guerreros vs. World’s Greatest Tag Team
SmackDown! December 11, 2003

Crockett Cup

Tully Blanchard / Lex Luger vs. Nikita Koloff / Dusty Rhodes
Jim Crockett Sr. Memorial Cup Tag Team Tournament Final April 11, 1987

Miz & Morrison – Ohh, What a Rush!

Road Warriors

Legion of Doom vs. Money Inc.
SummerSlam August 29, 1992

Miz & Morrison – Saving the Best for Last


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

What happened to that austin101 guy? I think I remember reading some of his reviews and they were good.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Forever Unchained said:


> What happened to that austin101 guy? I think I remember reading some of his reviews and they were good.


To make a long story short... he talked about killing himself and decided to bring this forum into the whole ordeal, so the admins/mods decided he should be perm banned .

And his reviews were decent at best... and that's when he actually REVIEWED something instead of writing out play by play for every single match. He is currently posting his reviews on here http://www.wwedvdnews.com/ though just now he is reposting all his old ones, with the only new one being WM 26 I think.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

sterling said:


> Not sure how high you are on the others-- like, if you used to think Bret/Perfect was a ***** match or whatever, it'll probably drop off, but it's still a great match, and a pretty miraculous one considering Perfect's condition. I never thought Benoit/RVD was a mega-classic, but I remember watching it last time I had my SS02 DVD in and still thinking it was around ***3/4. Michaels/Austin is probably a match that I'll always love: the type of character clash they create is a really fun way to do a face/face match-up. Not sure how you'd feel about it as at this point I'd call it more of a *personal favorite/fun match rather than an undeniable classic or whatever*, but I'd still hope you'd like it. Both guys get their characters across, and there are a lot of nifty exchanges, and the finish is a hoot.


Right now I'd have Bret/Hennig at around ****-****1/4. Same thoughts as you on RVd/Benoit, I've never thought it was more than "great", but I used to have a blast watching it and next time I watch it I don't want the northern light suplexes to be the only thing I like in the match. HBK/Austin has always been a super awesome match to me. I remember the finish sucking though (?) Fogot what it is now.

re; the bolded part - I'd say "Personal favourite"/"fun matches" to me CAN be made up of classics. I'd say HBK/Mankind IYH is both a fun match and a classic. No point in calling a match a classic if you don't have fun watching it. 



sterling said:


> Not sure where you had the Backlund/Slaughter 81 matches, but they both fucking rule, so I wouldn't worry. And Rey/Eddie isn't a match that I'd worry about dropping off, either. Haven't seen it in a while, but I've seen it enough to remember it, and it'll always come off as beautifully executed and innovative, with tons of swankness.


I had these in ****3/4 territory. I'm kinda iffy about rey/Eddie winding up how I consider the DKid/Sayama series, which at this point, is pretty average.



sterling said:


> Malenko/Eddie, on the other hand, I don't remember as well, so I'm really not sure what I'd think of that if I watched it again. But I'm not scared to watch it because I still think I'd enjoy it, even if my rating drops. *Who cares if the rating drops? I mean, at this point, I can rate something lower than I used to yet enjoy it more because I understand it more thoroughly, if that makes sense.*


I used * as a little way of describing it most appropiately. I had Eddie/Dean @ ****1/2, and if I dropped it to like ****, then i wouldn;t really give a crap, because I still would've enjoyed the match, but I had the tendency to drop ratings two+ stars. I just wanna enjoy Dean/Eddie the way I used to. annoyingly hard to explain that properly. 



KingCal said:


> Surely dropping a low rating to an even lower rating isn't something to be worried about?
> 
> Unless.. you... actually LIKE that match?
> 
> ...


I loved HBK/Hart, then really liked it, then liked it, now I need to watch it again. I'd probably still say it's better than....oh Idk....Angle/Lesnar at SummerSlam. and that TDM is not bad dammit! It might not hold up or anything, but I doubt I'm gonna consider it bad. Or I might.



lemo83 said:


> Totaly agree. Austin101 was the best poster in these forums. If you are still reading Austin101 please please come back. Your reviews are outstanding. You really had great vision of wrestling and knew exactly what a great wrestlng is all about especially the old school wrestling. Propably i'm going to get allot of bad rep because of this but the active posters now drove me to boredism with thier discussion on Ortons , Swagger or whatever name he has , and thier bashing of some really true greats such as Bret, HBK and old wrestling is a big ignorance.


He can't come here, it's not up to him. He's BANNED (da da da dunnnn). but speaking of him he gave HBK/Taker from this year ****1/2 in case anyone's wondering.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I never had a problem with the guy aside from his huge reviews always stretching pages was annoying.

As much as I like Hart/Hennig from Summerslam '91 i'd go maybe **** on it tops. Although I love Piper/Gorilla/The Brain on commentary in that match. Heenan makes me laugh so hard everytime I hear the "Piper came home from school to find out his parents ran away from home" and general Stu Hart is old comments.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

eh you like everybody.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not true. I just don't feel the need to start a flaming war with the people I don't like. Its only the internet brah.

Redeadening is going be on my shit list if I don't get some Baklava soon though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lemo83 said:


> Totaly agree. Austin101 was the best poster in these forums. If you are still reading Austin101 please please come back. Your reviews are outstanding. You really had great vision of wrestling and knew exactly what a great wrestlng is all about especially the old school wrestling. Propably i'm going to get allot of bad rep because of this but the active posters now drove me to boredism with thier discussion on Ortons , Swagger or whatever name he has , and thier bashing of some really true greats such as Bret, HBK and old wrestling is a big ignorance.


he doesnt need to come back he already reviewed every wwe ppv ever like 4 times over


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Not true. I just don't feel the need to start a flaming war with the people I don't like. Its only the internet brah.
> 
> Redeadening is going be on my shit list if I don't get some Baklava soon though.


You want some?










Come get some!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:yum: Stop tempting me.

Anyways I should finish watching the Steamboat set tonight.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

You think its bad for you? I'm fucking fasting!

Anyways, I gotta see that Steamboat set too. I just got the matches section and really been looking towards checking that shit out. Documentary was pretty interesting. But I wish they focused more on how he developed his unique wrestling style.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I still need to watch disk 3 still. Been forever since i've seen the 30 min vs. Rude Ironman.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I still need to watch disk 3 still. Been forever since i've seen the 30 min vs. Rude Ironman.


Which reminds me, KingCal, you seen this shit yet?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KingCal (or anyone) have a Rude set? I love that fucking guy.

I know Cal has the Dangerous Alliance stuff. (send it)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah1993 has a Dangerous Alliance set too. I asked him about it but he never said where got it from. And from that moment I swore revenge against him.

Speaking of Rude. Hes fucking awesome, a real personal favourite. Epic seller and bumper. Great physique. And just a fantastic old school heel. Anytime I hear about a match of his I gotta chase it down.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Yeah has the same set from BigCal, and i'd assume it was originally a Goodhelmet comp but its just easier for me (and supposedly cheaper) to get it from Cal even though it needs to be shipped from the UK.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Pretty positive Cal has a RUDE set. You should be able to find his listing pretty easily to make sure, though. Fuck it, I have to check now because I don't want to be embarrassed. 

Yeah, he has a 7-disc Rude set. No idea on the listing. Rude is probably one of those guys I should see more of.

On the finish to Shawn/Austin at KOTR97: I could see someone hating it, but it absolutely slays me. Basically, the fuck up some refs and the Earl Hebnar flips out and it's a riot.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Yeah1993 has a Dangerous Alliance set too. I asked him about it but he never said where got it from. And from that moment I swore revenge against him.


Don't remeber you asking me, but w/e.  I bought it from Cal, and it was made by Goodhelmet. The amount of Rude on it is less than I expected though. :sad:



McQueen said:


> KingCal (or anyone) have a Rude set? I love that fucking guy.
> 
> I know Cal has the Dangerous Alliance stuff. (send it)


Cal has the 7 Disc Rude set made by........Goodhelmet.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

KingCal said:


> And his reviews were decent at best... and that's when he actually REVIEWED something instead of writing out play by play for every single match. He is currently posting his reviews on here http://www.wwedvdnews.com/ though just now he is reposting all his old ones, with the only new one being WM 26 I think.


His ratings are utter shit. At least he got one right (Shawn/Taker).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DAMN YOU BIGCAL!!!!!!!!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> Don't remeber you asking me, but w/e.  I bought it from Cal, and it was made by Goodhelmet. The amount of Rude on it is less than I expected though. :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> Cal has the 7 Disc Rude set made by........Goodhelmet.


Its ok Yeah1993. You'll live, for now.

And there is a lack of Rude? What about the amount of Stunning Steve and Flyin Brian?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pillman wasn't a member. It was Rude, Arn, Austin, Paul E. Dangerously, Bobby Eaton, Larry Zybsko & Madusa.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Pillman wasn't a member. It was Rude, Arn, Austin, Paul E. Dangerously, Bobby Eaton, Larry Zybsko & Madusa.


I couldve sworn he was in a great WarGames match. I remember that one time Sid Vicious killed him.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

I checked that page just to see Austin's review of Wrestlemania 26 and man, that was his worst one yet.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No that was a 4 Horsemen (Sid was in the Horsemen at the time) vs Sting, Pillman & The Steiners Wargames match.

I thought WM 26 was pretty average aside from the Main Event. I mean nothing was super bad or anything but not nothing great aside from aforemensioned match either.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh right. The Dangerous alliance wargames is the one where Austin got the the living fuck beat out of him while Heyman directed traffic to use the turnbuckle as a weapon. 

I guess seeing all the Wargames matches consecutively kinda blended them together.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Speaking of wrestlemania, does anyone else agree that Wrestlemania 21 is amazing. 

1. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio - ***1/2
2. Money in the bank ladder match - ****1/4
3. Undertaker vs Randy Orton - ****
4. Trish Stratus vs Christy hemme - 1/2*
5. Kurt Angle vs Shawn Michaels - ****3/4
6. Big Show vs Akibono - DUD
7. John Cena vs JBL - *1/2
8. Triple H vs Batista - ***

Amazing ppv in my mind.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I might not use the adjective amazing to describe it since the 2nd half is significantly weaker than the first half but yeah it was a pretty good one.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Undercard was amazing. I'd go lower on the Eddie vs Rey match but otherwise spot on.

But the main events. Terrible. Nothing like they were supposed to be. If only they had a way of getting this undercard with Wrestlemania 23's main events, that would have been one of the best shows ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

21 as a whole is a bit of a mixed bag in that you have some really great matches and some really really bad ones.

26 felt really bleh to me, honestly. Thought most of the undercard was average at best, and the Bret/Vince match totally sucked the life out of the crowd. It took Jericho and Edge putting on a solid match to get the crowd going again, a decent match match between Cena and Batista (not as good as their SS 08 match), and they were able to end the show on a high note with Shawn/Taker, but I have no interest in re-watching the whole event again.

No real need since I have Shawn/Taker on the best PPV matches set anyways.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

I thought that the only dissapointing match was JBL/Cena. I really expected more from that. Other than that, every match was as good as it could have been. Not only did we get a few classic matches but we also got the returns of Hulk Hogan and Steve Austin and Roddy Piper. Really underrated ppv in my mind.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Cena/Batista, Punk/Mysterio, HHH/Sheamus and Edge/Jericho (in particular) were all good-great.

The Main Event was amazing.

The rest of the card was incredibly solid. An overall awesome event.

Just do not watch Hart/McMahon whatever you do.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Derek said:


> 21 as a whole is a bit of a mixed bag in that you have some really great matches and some really really bad ones.
> 
> 26 felt really bleh to me, honestly. Thought most of the undercard was average at best, and the Bret/Vince match totally sucked the life out of the crowd. It took Jericho and Edge putting on a solid match to get the crowd going again, a decent match match between Cena and Batista (not as good as their SS 08 match), and they were able to end the show on a high note with Shawn/Taker, but I have no interest in re-watching the whole event again.
> 
> No real need since I have Shawn/Taker on the best PPV matches set anyways.



I still think that Wrestlemania 23 and 25 blow it out of the water.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

25 was an awful chore to watch.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

McQueen said:


> 25 was an awful chore to watch.


- money in the bank was fun
- hardy/Hardy was a fun little hardcore match
- Cena/Show/Edge had some good spots and gets very underrated.
- HHH/Orton was not as bad as some people say it was. 
- Undertaker/HBK was one of the greatest matches ever.
- we got to see Steve Austin maybe for the last time here
- we saw JBL's final match happen here

All of this stuff makes me really like this Wrestlemania.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

raw-monster said:


> - money in the bank was fun


Worst one yet, it sucked. I'm not a big fan of Ladder matches anyways.



> - hardy/Hardy was a fun little hardcore match


It was better than I was expecting and I enjoyed it, wouldn't say it was great though. Was my 2nd favorite match of the night and probably the only thing worth rewatching aside from HBK/Taker.



> - Cena/Show/Edge had some good spots and gets very underrated.


it was okay, not a chore to watch but nothing I feel the need to see multiple times.



> - HHH/Orton was not as bad as some people say it was.


Yeah it really was.



> - Undertaker/HBK was one of the greatest matches ever.


Won't get a big arguement from me here, this was pretty damn good. The shows saving grace.



> - we got to see Steve Austin maybe for the last time here


Doubtful. 



> - we saw JBL's final match happen here


This segment was a joke. I'm angry at WWE denying me the right to watch JBL dismantle Rey one last time.



> All of this stuff makes me really like this Wrestlemania.


If you like the show, okay. I still think it was maybe the weakest Wrestlemania bar some of the early years and WM 15.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> KingCal (or anyone) have a Rude set? I love that fucking guy.
> 
> I know Cal has the Dangerous Alliance stuff. (send it)


Ric Rude listings:

Disc 1
Rick Rude Memphis Profile (Interview and Music Videos)
Rick Rude vs. Jerry Lawler (JIP) (6/11/84)
Rick Rude vs. Tommy Rich (JIP) (7/16/84)
Rick Rude vs. Randy "Macho Man Savage) (9/3/84)
Rick Rude vs. Jimmy Hart (Clips, Angles and Music Video) (Fair VQ) (11/84)
Rick Rude vs. Dutch Mantell (Florida 1/30/85)
Rick Rude vs. Brian Blair (JIP) (Florida 4/10/85)
Rick Rude vs. Billy Jack Haynes (Battle of the Belts 9/2/85)
Rick Rude & Percy Pringle Interviews (Florida & WCCW 1985)
Rick Rude vs. Iceman King Parsons (11/28/85)

Disc 2
Rick Rude vs. Kerry Von Erich (3/86)
Rick Rude vs. Bruiser Brody (Parade of Champions 5/4/86)
Rick Rude vs. Bruiser Brody (6/86)
Rick Rude "Addicted to Love" Video
Rick Rude vs. Dingo Warrior (1986) (Fair VQ; Low Sound)
Rick Rude & Dingo Warrior vs. Kevin & Mike Von Erich (1986)
Rick Rude vs. Wahoo McDaniel (Indian Strap Match) (Starrcade 11/27/86)
Ragin' & Ravishin' vs. Rock N Roll Express (12/6/86)

Disc 3
Ragin' & Ravishin' vs. Rock N Roll Express (12/86) (Rematch)
Rick Rude vs. Robert Gibson (1/3/87)
Ragin' & Ravishin' vs. Rock N Roll Express (2/87)
Ragin' & Ravishin' vs. Dusty & Nikita (Crockett Cup 1987 Highlights)
Rick Rude vs. Paul Orndorff (Houston 11/6/87)
Rick Rude vs. Hulk Hogan (1-9-88)
Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (Rumble 1/24/88)

Disc 4
Rick Rude vs. Jake Roberts (L.A. 8/13/88)
Rick Rude vs. Tito Santana (2/11/89)
Rick Rude vs. Ultimate Warrior (WM V; 4/2/89)
Rick Rude vs. Ultimate Warrior (5/1/89 24/7)
Rick Rude vs. Ultimate Warrior (Summerslam 89)
Rick Rude vs. Roddy Piper (Cage) (12-28-89)
Rick Rude vs. Ultimate Warrior (Cage) (Summerslam 90)

Disc 5
Rick Rude vs. Sting (Clash 11/19/91)
Rick Rude & Steve Austin vs. Sting & Ricky Steamboat (Clash 1/21/92)
Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (Superbrawl 2/29/92)
Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (Beach Blast 6/20/92)
Rude & Austin vs. Windham & Rhodes (GAB 7/12/92)
Rick Rude vs. Shinya Hashimoto (G1- 8/92)

Disc 6
Rick Rude vs. Masa Chono (G1- 8/92)
Sting-Rude Confrontation (Sat. Night 11/14/92)
Rick Rude vs. Sting (Clash 11/18/92)
Rick Rude vs. Cactus Jack (Dublin Handheld 3/17/93)
Rick Rude vs. Dustin Rhodes (Beach Blast 7/18/93)
Rick Rude on Flair for the Gold (Sat. Night 8/28/93)

Disc 7
Rick Rude vs. Dustin Rhodes (Sat. Night 8/28/93)
Rick Rude vs. Ric Flair (Havoc 1993)
Rick Rude & Vader vs. Sting & Ric Flair (Clash 1/27/94)
Rick Rude vs. Sting (Spring Stampede 4/17/94)
Rick Rude vs. Sting (New Japan 5/1/94) 

And if you want the DA set (assuming you don't have it already :lmao)... SEND ME MONEY .


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I thought WM 26 was pretty average aside from the Main Event. I mean nothing was super bad or anything but not nothing great aside from aforemensioned match either.


I've only seen 4 matches but I'll agree. Jericho/Edge was good, Cena/Batista was ok, Rey/Punk was good fun, and HBK/Taker was great. seems like they're the four best matches on the card anyway so I don't seem to be missing out on much and I doubt my opinion would chnage if I watched the entire show. XXV on the other hand was the definition of a one-match card (and I saw the whole thing). 



KingCal said:


> plugging comps la de da


you get that WCW 92 year yet? Not sure if I heard you say you received it or just got it sent.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I've got the first half of WCW Saturday Night 92. Will be getting the second half by next week hopefully, followed by another 2 trades to get Power Hour and... some other TV show from WCW 92 . Basically getting all the TV shows except for World Wide which is apparently impossible to get hold of at the moment.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Great. I wanna own everyhting from there. EVERYTHING. muhahaha.

So, anyone get the ME of Raw this week? Fucking terribly booked and worked match. Between Y2J and Edge purposely leaving the match, The Nexus' entire offense being forearms/punches/stomps/throws on the outside, Cole and Lawler going off about it being the 900th Raw, and the multiple finisher rushed ending, I wanted a beaver to gnaw my eyes out. PS Justin Gabriel looks more clueless in the ring than like anyone EVER. Cena was the only guy in the match who reached "watchable".


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah1993 said:


> Great. I wanna own everyhting from there. EVERYTHING. muhahaha.
> 
> So, anyone get the ME of Raw this week? Fucking terribly booked and worked match. Between Y2J and Edge purposely leaving the match, The Nexus' entire offense being forearms/punches/stomps/throws on the outside, Cole and Lawler going off about it being the 900th Raw, and the multiple finisher rushed ending, I wanted a beaver to gnaw my eyes out. PS Justin Gabriel looks more clueless in the ring than like anyone EVER. Cena was the only guy in the match who reached "watchable".


I watched the entire show, and thought it was ALL fucking terrible with the exception of anything involving The Undertaker and Kane, which is currently the best thing going in WWE atm imo (not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing though lol). I didn't even KNOW it was the 900th episode until I downloaded it. Something this "big" probably should have, you know, had some build or something. And maybe 3 hours? But nope. Instead we get a lame show that they are trying to claim is EPICZ~! and a bunch of dumb and random shit thrown in (seriously, was there ANY point to SES/Big Show being on Raw?). The only thing I can think of that made any real sense on the show in terms of building to something else was the DIVAS shit (unification match at NOC) and Undertaker/Kane stuff.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

advertising the possible Taker/Bret geriatric match didn't help either. Swagger being on the show was ood as well.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Fuck current WWE. I wouldn't even bother with it. Such a good roster, but such a shit promotion.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Meh, they just better make the 1000th show a good one... 900th I didn't care or expect it to be a big show, but the thousandth is a different story.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

raw-monster said:


> Speaking of wrestlemania, does anyone else agree that Wrestlemania 21 is amazing.
> 
> 1. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio - ***1/2
> 2. Money in the bank ladder match - ****1/4
> ...


Yeah, WrestleMania 21 was quite good. The world title matches were a bit of a disappointment, but Rey/Eddie, Taker/Orton, HBK/Angle, and MITB were all excellent matches.



raw-monster said:


> - money in the bank was fun
> - hardy/Hardy was a fun little hardcore match
> - Cena/Show/Edge had some good spots and gets very underrated.
> - HHH/Orton was not as bad as some people say it was.
> ...


~Both World Title matches were awful.
~I think everyone expected better out of the Hardys.
~JBL/Mysterio was a joke.
~MITB was alright.
~Jericho/Legends was meh.
~Diva's Battle Royal = DUD.
~HBK/Taker was spectacular.

If you like it, that's fine, but I just wasn't entertained. I expected something better for the 25th anniversary of WrestleMania.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Some thoughts on the WrestleManias in question:

*WrestleMania 21*

Really surprised by this show. At this point, I had been hating WWE from WrestleMania XX onward. XX was a massive disappointment that set the tone for the rest of the year. JBL became champion out of nowhere, Guerrero got pushed down the card, Benoit was booked second-fiddle to the never-ending HBK/HHH feud, Orton's push was hot-shotted, and you had one terrible character after another: Eugene, Kenzo Suzuki, Rene Dupree in single's action, Mordecai, Simon Dean, Johnathan Coachman, and so much more. I wasn't looking forward to WM 21 and all (but for some reason ordered it anyway), and found myself shocked at how much I enjoyed it.

-Eddie/Rey was a fun opener. Not their best match, but the winner was never obvious to me. Back and forth action, and it was a good start to their feud.
-MITB was nuts. Before this, ladder matches had been mostly 1-on-1, and were starting to get really stale. This match brought new life to the ladder match.
-UT/Orton was a ton of fun. I had no idea these guys were injured. It really seemed like Orton would pull it off, too. I can't believe that I used to be pissed they didn't go with the intended UT/Kane vs. Heidenreich/Snitsky match. What was I thinking? I really like this match.
-Hogan's return was amazing. Even the crowd was chanting for it, I didn't see it coming. Great feel-good moment.
-HBK/Angle is a CLASSIC. This was one of my biggest dream matches, since HBK was a childhood favorite and Angle became one of my favs when I got back into wrestling. I knew it would be great, but I didn't think it would be this good. I absolutely love this match.
-JBL/Cena did suck, but at least it did its job of getting the title off of JBL and onto Cena. I just wish it had meant more.
-HHH/Batista, in retrospect, was a great match. The buildup was the best build to any WM ever, and the match lived up to the story. Not a technical classic, but perfect in the same sense as Hogan/Warrior.


*WrestleMania XXV*

-MITB was great. Even though it was starting to get a little stale, I thought this one brought it all back. A little sloppy at times, but still a lot of fun.
-The "Miss WrestleMania" match was an absolute disaster.
-Kid Rock performing for 10 minutes was unbearable, too.
-Jericho vs. the legends was fun, mostly for the part with Steamboat.
-Hardy/Hardy was solid, but it could have been a lot better.
-Rey/JBL was a joke. These two had great matches on SD and ppv, and if they were going to give it to us again, they should have made the match more special, and not just special because it was only 20 seconds long. This could have been a decent undercard match.
-UT/HBK was amazing, but the winner was never in question.
-Cena/Edge/Show was fun, but didn't belong at WM.
-HHH/Orton tells a good story, but is not an entertaining match at all. The more I think about it, the more I love the ending. But I'll never watch this match because I'm in the mood for it.

WM XXV was definitely bad. WWE had no plan for it and it showed. I remember hoping that it would be like 21. Even though I wasn't looking forward to it, it would still surprise me. And it did, but for all the wrong reasons.

My fingers hurt from typing. Thoughts on WM XXVI later.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Imma try remember my ratings for matches

Wrestlemania 21

-Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio **1/2. I really can't get into these matches. Personally, I can't get into a lot of Cruiserweight stuff. Not my style/preferation.
-MiTB ****1/4. Highest rated on the card, for me. Great ladder that, imo, told a story.
-Undertaker vs Randy Orton ***. Can't remember liking it. But I haven't watched in years.
-Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle. ***1/2 I can't deny its a good match, but I have a strong distaste for it at the same time. Felt to me, finisher fest, people ejaculate on their seats. But the action was strong.
-JBL vs John Cena 1/2* so bad
-Batista vs Triple H *** Meh, above mediocre. Slightly.

Wrestlemania 25
-MITB **1/2, poor, compared to MiTB1&4. Just a bunch of spots, with ladders. Decent action.
-Kid Rock *****
-Chris Jericho vs 2 legends and a fly **1/2. Only for Steamboat rly.
-Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy **3/4-***. Can't decide, either way, was a let down on rewatch, fun live.
-Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels ****1/2 Still need to watch this again, but will probably go down, seeing how much I dropped on 26, even though I prefer that match.
-Cena/Show/Edge ***, ye, fun, but nothing much else.
-HHH/Orton **3/4. Yes, 2 and 3 quarters. I enjoyed it, good story, trying to finish each other asap. Finishing sequence was well booked, for a regular PPV, not for WM however. But, can't do anything about that.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

^^^^^^^ I actually have HHH/Orton from WM 25 at ***1/4. Maybe because I am a big HHH mark, but I loved it.

Anyways, how would you guys put in order from best to worst Wrestlemania's 20-26?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

XXVI 26
XXIV 24
XXIII 23
XXV 25
XXI 21
XXII 22
XX 20

I think its in that order anyway.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

raw-monster said:


> ^^^^^^^ I actually have HHH/Orton from WM 25 at ***1/4. Maybe because I am a big HHH mark, but I loved it.
> 
> Anyways, how would you guys put in order from best to worst Wrestlemania's 20-26?


26
24
21
23
22
20





25

Wrestlemania 25 was awful beyond words. It's the definition of a one match show.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

24 (x10) (expecially enjoyed it because on paper it didn't look great, go as far as to call it a top 3 mania now)
23
21
26
20
22
25


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

24
26
22
21
23
20
25


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

I am surprised Wrestlemania 23 is getting so much love on here. Its actually one of my favorite Wrestlemania's since it had my two dream matches in Undertaker/Batista and Cena/HBK.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Honestly Wrestlemania 25 really did suck. 

The MiTB was nowhere near as good as it should have been. Especially considering how fun previous ones were. 

Hardy vs Hardy blew. Just one retarded spot after the other. Though I did enjoy the chair twist of fate.

The only thing I remember from Cena vs Big Show vs Edge was the Double FU and the terrible buildup. Also, anyone else notice how Big Show main evented two Wrestlemanias?

Orton vs triple H was so disappointing I still havent gotten over it. So much buildup. So much hate. A mega push for Orton. It could have been an epic, all-out knockdown war. Instead, we got that. A match worthy of main eventing RAW or some shitty B level PPV. Honestly, I would have accepted this if it wasnt for the hype. They really built this shit up. It was the main event of Wrestlemania 25! It was supposed to rule! And that, is what hurt it most in my eyes.

Jericho with the legends sucked. Until Steamboat got his ass in the ring. WOW. Ricky 'The motherfucking Dragon' Steamboat at God knows what age, manages to put on an entertaining bout with Jericho. Deep armdrags. Flying Crossbodies. Skinning the Cat. He really did still have it.

And Undertaker vs Shawn saved the PPV. Its no wonder they had these guys main event at Wrestlemania 26.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

With Michaels now retired maybe WWE will allow someone else have the opportunity to have a "Mr. WrestleMania" like reign (more time length & focus for matches). Of course that person would have to meet that standard every year like Michaels did.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Clique said:


> With Michaels now retired maybe WWE will allow someone else have the opportunity to have a "Mr. WrestleMania" like reign (more time length & focus for matches). Of course that person would have to meet that standard every year like Michaels did.


Anyone can go out for 20+ minutes at WM and have overrated matches :side:.



They should start and take Punk seriously for a damn change. I'd like to see him have great feuds leading into WM and then 20 minutes or so for the match every year.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Punk has great potential, but they never give him enough time. Hell, I think hes only had one or two matches go longer than 20 minutes in his entire WWE career.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Clique said:


> With Michaels now retired maybe WWE will allow someone else have the opportunity to have a "Mr. WrestleMania" like reign (more time length & focus for matches). Of course that person would have to meet that standard every year like Michaels did.


I'm gonna start calling Alberto Del Rio Senor Wrestlemania....


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7DOcHRgQMo&p=E66AC0C6F2A3E619&playnext=1&index=50

Finally found this video that sums up what WWE should have done with Bret. This video shows the potential of the WWE and it still goes on today, they always manage to fuck it up though.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Currently watching my favorite PPV of all time, King of the Ring '93. I haven't watched it in years but I still enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I haven't seen 21.

1. 22
2. 24
3. 26
4. 20
5. 23
6. 25

I'd imagine 21 would be near the upper tier of the list as I have seen Angle/Michaels (awesome) and Batista/HHH and enjoyed both. Apparently Orton/Taker was awesome too.

I have HHH/Orton from WrestleMania 25 at ***1/2, btw. Good stuff.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

21, 22, 24, 20, 23, 26, and 25. In that order.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Wrestlemania 24 is for me the third best Wrestlemania of all time.

24
22
23
20
21
26
25


----------



## wayneyb (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone have any ratings for Survivor Series 2000 - gonna stick it on this weekend. Not seen it in about 5 years so looking forward to it. Remember the ending being a bit dodgy though!!!


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah the ending was stupid. Triple H lures Austin outside with a plan to run him over, Austin ambushes him with a big forklift and lifts the car up and drops it. The anthology probably has the bit with the Radicalz cut out.

Undertaker vs Kurt Angle was good fun but I can't remember anything else. I think there was a few middle of the road tag matches. But hey it's got The Rock v Rikishi!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Only really remember Rock/Rikishi (which was surprisingly good!) and Undertaker/Angle (which I gave ***1/2 on last watch). Everything else was forgettable other than the main event which was memorable and not for anything good .


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I haven't seen the show since it happened a decade ago but I do remember Lita getting busted open in her match with Ivory, and thinking how brutal that was for a women's match.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> I haven't seen 21.
> 
> 1. 22
> 2. 24
> ...


I can't give the WM 25 main event anymore than a DUD. Never been more bored live for a match in my life.

21 does have the greatest MITB match ever thanks to Benoit and his flawless selling. I'm still waiting for someone that dedicated to replace him in the business.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Triple H has the honor of three absolutely pathetic 'Mania main-events by a single wrestler. And all three times, McMahon-a-mania was running wild.


----------



## Ducon (Jul 20, 2010)

Ive just started following WWE and was watching JD -03 on my computer. Anyone know why it looks almost like youtube clip on my computer but ok on my tv? Sorry for the slight off-topic.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Razor King said:


> Triple H has the honor of three absolutely pathetic 'Mania main-events by a single wrestler. And all three times, McMahon-a-mania was running wild.


18, 25 and? 16? 21? 22?


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> 18, 25 and? 16? 21? 22?


16, 21, and 22 were all 3 plus stars in my opinion.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

18, 19 (if you count that as a main event) & 25 were pretty awful Trips Main Event matches, WM 2000 4 way was only okay. I'm not super wild over his WM 17 match with Taker either.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

19 is around ****, imo


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

I've only seen it once, but his match with Booker was actually good, going against everything natural in the universe.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The only thing about the Booker T/Triple H WHC match I liked was Flair's involvement and Lawlers hilarious commentary. I thought the match was pretty dull.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Four Horsemen DVD is perhaps one of the most epic things I ever have seen in my life. There will never a goddamn motherfucking thing on this earth that will every compare to the greatness of The Four Horsemen. 

'Nature Boy' Ric Flair, Tully Blanchard, Ole Anderson and 'The Enforcer' Arn Anderson. They ruled the ring, streets and entire USA. They just sound, awesome. They make the nWo look like a bunch of 13 year olds. I have never seen a group of epic wrestlers, together, working in perfect harmony. Each one of them could cut a mega promo, wrestle a five star match, get laid, wrestle another five star match, get laid again, cut a promo about that, and then their day would end. Then they would cut another promo about how awesome they are. Which was true.

They're just indescribable. They were similar, but each one of them so very unique. And from what I saw, the heart and soul of The Four Horsemen was clearly Arn. Arn was the guy who met Flair. Arn was the guy who tagged with Ole. Arn was the guy who beat the shit out of people. Arn was the guy who cut the promos. Arn created the Four Horsemen name AND faction. Which makes the already badass Arn Anderson better than ever.

Tully, head of Tully incorporated. A real slimeball. Can wrestle like the best of them and just knew how to piss people off.

Flair, the ego maniac. The wheelin and dealin, kiss stealin, limo ridin, jet flyin son of a gun.

JJ Dillon. Epic manager. Made them look even more legit than they were.

They were just so great. Alone, they put the faces over. But together, they got real major heat. Destroying Dusty all those times. They got themselevs and everyone they touched over. They had some damn crazy fans on their side too, the women and guys in suits. They represented the corporate greed of the 80s. They fought, partied and did every damn thing together. They just ruled

Being a member of the Four Horsemen isnt something you just do. Its a state of mind. Its the pinnacle of wrestling. To be simply, one of the best.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Which Shawn Michaels 3 disc set is worth getting?

Heartbreak & Triumph

OR

My Journey

I'm planning on getting Jericho & Eddie's DVD sets for Christmas. So, I need your advice as to which HBK dvd set to get?


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Which Shawn Michaels 3 disc set is worth getting?
> 
> Heartbreak & Triumph
> 
> ...


My Journey. Although I have both, seeing as HBK is my favorite wrestler of all time.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

redeadening said:


> The Four Horsemen DVD is perhaps one of the most epic things I ever have seen in my life. There will never a goddamn motherfucking thing on this earth that will every compare to the greatness of The Four Horsemen.
> 
> 'Nature Boy' Ric Flair, Tully Blanchard, Ole Anderson and 'The Enforcer' Arn Anderson. They ruled the ring, streets and entire USA. They just sound, awesome. They make the nWo look like a bunch of 13 year olds. I have never seen a group of epic wrestlers, together, working in perfect harmony. Each one of them could cut a mega promo, wrestle a five star match, get laid, wrestle another five star match, get laid again, cut a promo about that, and then their day would end. Then they would cut another promo about how awesome they are. Which was true.
> 
> ...


Amazing!

And so fucking true!


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Which Shawn Michaels 3 disc set is worth getting?
> 
> Heartbreak & Triumph
> 
> ...



That really depends on whether you want 20 matches with little introduction pieces with Shawn and Michael Cole or if you want a slightly fluffy documentary with 13 matches (plus the Royal Rumble 95).


Both have their merits and both have their drawbacks. My Journey has a lot of PPV matches available already on DVD while Heartbreak has some RAW matches in there.




redeadening said:


> The Four Horsemen DVD is perhaps one of the most epic things I ever have seen in my life. There will never a goddamn motherfucking thing on this earth that will every compare to the greatness of The Four Horsemen.
> 
> 'Nature Boy' Ric Flair, Tully Blanchard, Ole Anderson and 'The Enforcer' Arn Anderson. They ruled the ring, streets and entire USA. They just sound, awesome. They make the nWo look like a bunch of 13 year olds. I have never seen a group of epic wrestlers, together, working in perfect harmony. Each one of them could cut a mega promo, wrestle a five star match, get laid, wrestle another five star match, get laid again, cut a promo about that, and then their day would end. Then they would cut another promo about how awesome they are. Which was true.
> 
> ...


What did you think of the selection of matches added to the DVD?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The 4 Horsemen DVD is indeed awesomesauce. Love the documentary, always one I stick in when I'm bored lol.

Speaking of documentaries though, watched Born to Controversy again today (Piper's DVD), and fuck me its awesome. Probably an underrated doc on here too since I never see anyone talk about it, and its never brought up when people do lists of the best documentaries either. And the rest of the set is pretty great 2, with the second disc having matches that are either very significant in Piper's career, or just really great matches. And then there is the third disc. 3 hours of Piper's Pit. Doesn't get any better than that baby!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Desecrated said:


> 18, 25 and? 16? 21? 22?


16, X-8, and XXV.

WrestleMania 22 against Cena is a classic.

Heartbreak and Triumph over My Journey.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

KingCal said:


> The 4 Horsemen DVD is indeed awesomesauce. Love the documentary, always one I stick in when I'm bored lol.
> 
> Speaking of documentaries though, watched Born to Controversy again today (Piper's DVD), and fuck me its awesome. Probably an underrated doc on here too since I never see anyone talk about it, and its never brought up when people do lists of the best documentaries either. And the rest of the set is pretty great 2, with the second disc having matches that are either very significant in Piper's career, or just really great matches. And then there is the third disc. 3 hours of Piper's Pit. Doesn't get any better than that baby!


Doesn't the Piper documentary have loads of previously used interview footage? I know there's stuff with him and his family at his house and that...


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Forever Unchained said:


> Doesn't the Piper documentary have loads of previously used interview footage? I know there's stuff with him and his family at his house and that...


No idea lol. I don't remember seeing any of the footage before the documentary . A few of the interviews were done back in 2000 for... fuck knows, but I'd never seen those before either.


----------



## JIMICO (Aug 8, 2010)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Which Shawn Michaels 3 disc set is worth getting?
> 
> Heartbreak & Triumph
> 
> ...


Both are great, so I would recommend either. Maybe 'My Journey' first?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I just watched HHH/HBK/Benoit from WrestleMania & Backlash for the first time, and they were both awesome matches. I'd give them both **** 1/2, although WM is pushing **** 3/4 due to the story behind Benoit winning the World Title after 18 years and all that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I havent checkout all the matches yet, but they look solid.

I've been checking out more old docs lately and more Legends of Wrestling roundtables.

I'm gonna check out the Spectacular Legacy of the AWA, Born to controversy: Roddy Piper, and The Definitive Ric Flair collection.

Also gonna check out the WCCW DVD too. Though, I have a bit of a bad feeling about it. I hear its even more depressing than Jake's DVD, and that was rough to watch.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> I havent checkout all the matches yet, but they look solid.
> 
> I've been checking out more old docs lately and more Legends of Wrestling roundtables.
> 
> ...


AWA doc is another favourite of mine. Flair's is really good too, but there isn't much in the doc that most of us don't already know .

WCCW doc IS good, but yeah, very depressing. Didn't think it was as depressing as Jake's though. Also, after watching some of the DVDVR Texas set, I ended up liking the doc a bit more. Fuck knows why... maybe because I didn't care for the Von Erich's or the Freebirds before I started watching their matches .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah the Ric Flair one is gonna be awkward to watch, since I saw the Ultimate one already. Blah blah adopted blah blah plane crash blah blah flair for the gold....wheelin and dealin.....steamboat.... a bunch of shit nobody cares about and then his 'touching' retirement.

Flair is just so, weird. He can alternate between being awesome and pathetic so easily. Sometimes I think he really is the greatest of all time, and others, I start wondering what kind of business this is if our 'greatest' is this crazy guy who flops around and grabs people's balls!

Which reminds me, I can finally watch the great Taboo Tuesday Cage Match at last on this set. Oh, and the other Terry Funk match


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Desecrated said:


> 18, 25 and? 16? 21? 22?


Bah, never thought any of those matches Trips had at those Mania's were special. The Fatal Four Way was alright, the match against Batista was mediocre, and the match with Cena was good, though I personally don't think it should have been the Mania main event based on the match quality, but I suppose based on the atmosphere of the match and the fact that it was the better of the two World/WWE Title matches or could appropriately headline the show (Edge/Foley would never have main evented the show with out a title), it's fine.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Flair flopping around and grabbing people's balls is better than 90% of anything anyone in the business does today tbh. And I think its that Taboo Tuesday Cage Match where he has quite possibly the greatest ball grabbing spot of AAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL TIME.

Flair is the man. His personal life, I don't care for, but the wrestler is the man. Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

*goes back to sucking Flair's cock*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Flair flopping around and grabbing people's balls is better than 90% of anything anyone in the business does today tbh. And I think its that Taboo Tuesday Cage Match where he has quite possibly the greatest ball grabbing spot of AAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL TIME.
> 
> Flair is the man. His personal life, I don't care for, but the wrestler is the man. Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> *goes back to sucking Flair's cock*


The Four Horsemen Set, The History of the World heavyweight title, The Definitive Ric Flair collection, The Ultimate Ric Flair collection. Its pretty easy to see why so many sets focus on him. Because Flair, really was the fucking man.

His promos were epic, his wrestling was nuts (lol nuts), him talking about all the shit he owned, the four horsemen abusive attacks on Dusty 'Polka dot' Rhodes, Flair trying to get laid, talking about space mountain, and wrestling a clinic. He could do it all.

At first I thought he was overrated. But honestly, every time I watch Flair I believe it more and more, Flair was simply the fucking man. He was ridiculous, but the guy was just awesome. 

Because he was the wheelin and dealin, kiss stealin, limo ridin, jet flyin son of a gun! Now if you excuse me, I'm gonna go ride on Space Mountain.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Where the hell is Andy for this convo? He loves talking about old man crazy bastard ball grapping saggy tit flopping Flair. No doubt he's trying to convince some girl at a bar to rid the Scottish equivalent of Space Mountain .

Flair should become the new Chuck Norris of the internet.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Yeah the Ric Flair one is gonna be awkward to watch, since I saw the Ultimate one already. Blah blah adopted blah blah plane crash blah blah flair for the gold....wheelin and dealin.....steamboat.... *a bunch of shit nobody cares about and then his 'touching' retirement.*
> 
> Flair is just so, weird. He can alternate between being awesome and pathetic so easily. Sometimes I think he really is the greatest of all time, and others, I start wondering what kind of business this is if our 'greatest' is this crazy guy who flops around and grabs people's balls!
> 
> Which reminds me, I can finally watch the great Taboo Tuesday Cage Match at last on this set. Oh, and the other Terry Funk match


So no one cares about the best promos of all time? And saying his retirement wasn't touching is simply asinine.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> So no one cares about the best promos of all time? And saying his retirement wasn't touching is simply asinine.


Flair's best promos were during his four horsemen era, and I think you took what I said too seriously 

And Flairs retirement did suck, it was nice seeing all those people that love him, the four horsemen again (Ole wasnt invited though ), listening to 'leave the memories alone' playing in the background. But I think the retirement missed one key component. The crazy old fuck didnt actually retire!

Still, I get past that. Why? Because Flair is still the man. I could listen to a promo by him talking about his shoes over any of the garbage they show in wrestling nowadays.

How bout dem Space Mountainettes? :lmao


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

True, I was getting a bit teared up when I was watching his retirement a few weeks back, and then I remembered, I just saw the man stripped down to his underwear on Impact. But still, it was touching if you just forget the fact that he's in TNA lol.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Flair didn't want to retire anyway, it was Vince that wanted him to retire. Flair himself at the end of his HOF speech, and the end of his documentary quite clearly stated that he will never retire .

Watched his retirement celebration the other day (why? I was bored ), quite surprised (in a good way) that Malenko got a pretty awesome pop when he came out lol. And the bit with Undertaker coming out after Raw went off the air, and all the superstars parting n the ramp way like the red sea is always the best part of the entire thing for me lol. That along with seeing all the big legends like the 4 horsemen, Harley Race, Greg Valentine, Ricky Steamboat and others all leave the ring so Undertaker could thank Flair on his own. Just great moments for me as an Undertaker fan lol.

<3 Undertaker (no ****. honest)

So, what about Flair again?


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Undertaker is one of my favorites of all time, but I just didn't understand his long moment with Flair during the retirement. I get that they're two legends of different decades, but unless I missed something, the men don't have a history or any feuds together.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> Undertaker is one of my favorites of all time, but I just didn't understand his long moment with Flair during the retirement. I get that they're two legends of different decades, but unless I missed something, the men don't have a history or any feuds together.


Well they had a feud in 2002 leading up to WM, and Flair himself has said that being chosen by a guy like Undertaker for a match at WrestleMania was a major confidence boost for him after he was basically a shell of his former self for so many years due to what WCW did to him. That combined with the sheer respect basically everyone else in the business has for Undertaker and the legacy he has in WWE is basically the reason for it all .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Malenko did get a surprisingly solid pop. And so did 'The Hammer' and Harley Race.

BTW what did you think when Triple H said the Four Horsemen were coming out, and they did. Arn Anderson, JJ Dillon, Tully Blanchard and...... Barry Windham? I love Barry, but wheres Ole? Didnt he get the invite? :lmao

But yeah, the Taker moment was epic. Undertaker NEVER breaks kayfabe, never for anyone. So thats what showed how special the moment really was. He bowed down to The King, just like all the other wrestlers. We all bow down to Flair.

Now, there is only way to make this Ric Flair and Undertaker blowjob fest work. Lets go watch the Wrestlemania 18 match!


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Hmm, guess I missed that feud. That was around the time I stopped watching and I've been playing catch-up ever since.

Anyways, what are the thoughts on John Cena's My Life DVD? I'm not a big fan of Cena but I got it for cheap. The documentary is pretty good and there are some decent matches. But, what is the deal with the 3rd disc?? The pointless Q&A portion essentially makes this a 2-disc set.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Ole hates the rest of the Horsemen, and they don't like him much either. Plus apparently Ole refuses to accept a pay cheque from McMahon for an appearance of any kind .

And Windham in the Horsemen was the best version anyway. Ole kinda sucked aside from promos. Windham is a top 20 of all time in the ring probably.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ole was great when he was with Double A in the ring. They would find a body part and annihilate it together. Though besides that, I never felt he was the one of the real Four Horsemen. I mean each guy made his impact. They could all talk up a storm. Arn was the enforcer and ass kicker. Tully was the douchebag, asshole who you wanted to kill. Flair was THE MAN. And JJ was the real time manager to loved to see Flair have sex while watching from the closet. But Ole, he seemed kinda too old. Kinda distant from the group.

He had nowhere near as many epic horsemen moments as the others.

Still, atleast he wasnt Luger. *shudders*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bes thing about Flair is how you can watch 50 of his great matches and then find out you haven't seen some of his best matches. Guys like Michaels, Austin, Hart are great, but once you've seen a chunk of their great to excellent matches, then that's really "it", you may have like 2 or 3 more to go, but you've really seen the best of them. With Flair it's like "he did what with Taylor? he did what with Reed? Six star Steamboat match? Koko Ware's best match? I didn;t even know this/that existed." Hell what many guys might consider his "best" match might have not even made tape. And shit man how many three hundred and ninety seven year olds could have matches on the level on HBK/Flair WM or Flair/HHH Cage?

Honestly whoever calls Flair overrated must be going on about this crap about his moveset not being AJ Styles-ish with all his odd-arse moves. Same kinda crap that doesn't give Vader and Backlund their rightful dues.

edit- Lex Luger from 88 to like 90 is better than most wrestlers I could ever name in their peak. The rest of his career is a trainwreck though. You wanna talk shitty Horsemen; Sid, Mongo and Roma come to mind.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> Bes thing about Flair is how you can watch 50 of his great matches and then find out you haven't seen some of his best matches. Guys like Michaels, Austin, Hart are great, but once you've seen a chunk of their great to excellent matches, then that's really "it", you may have like 2 or 3 more to go, but you've really seen the best of them. With Flair it's like "he did what with Taylor? he did what with Reed? Six star Steamboat match? Koko Ware's best match? I didn;t even know this/that existed." Hell what many guys might consider his "best" match might have not even made tape. And shit man how many three hundred and ninety seven year olds could have matches on the level on HBK/Flair WM or Flair/HHH Cage?
> 
> Honestly whoever calls Flair overrated must be going on about this crap about his moveset not being AJ Styles-ish with all his odd-arse moves. Same kinda crap that doesn't give Vader and Backlund their rightful dues.
> 
> edit- Lex Luger from 88 to like 90 is better than most wrestlers I could ever name in their peak. The rest of his career is a trainwreck though. You wanna talk shitty Horsemen; Sid, Mongo and Roma come to mind.


Flair does have a infinite amount of great matches. The guy toured the world so many times its impossible to know who he wrestled and where.

Vader and Backlund both really deserve their dues. Mega underrated guyes.

Luger was great at that time. But hell, imagine if you were in WCW in that period, hanging with the Four Horsemen. You telling me you wouldnt be able to put on great matches when you're hanging with talent like that?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> Bes thing about Flair is how you can watch 50 of his great matches and then find out you haven't seen some of his best matches. Guys like Michaels, Austin, Hart are great, but once you've seen a chunk of their great to excellent matches, then that's really "it", you may have like 2 or 3 more to go, but you've really seen the best of them. With Flair it's like "he did what with Taylor? he did what with Reed? Six star Steamboat match? Koko Ware's best match? I didn;t even know this/that existed." Hell what many guys might consider his "best" match might have not even made tape. And shit man how many three hundred and ninety seven year olds could have matches on the level on HBK/Flair WM or Flair/HHH Cage?


Michaels has the best catalog of matches ever over any wrestler in history.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No, but I should expect that seeing as this is the WWE section. While I find the guys work to be enjoyable I find HBK to be extremely overrated around here.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Shawn's a good kid. I mean hey, atleast hes entertaining.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Shawn's a good kid. I mean hey, atleast hes entertaining.


Better than all of the 4 Horsemen combined.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Better than all of the 4 Horsemen combined.


Nobody is better than the Four Horsemen. The only member Shawn has a chance at beating is Ole Anderson.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Shawn Michaels is GOD.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Shawn Michaels is GOD.


If Michaels is God (which is not true, as God is an entirely separate entity that tagged with Shawn in Backlash 2006.), then what does that make Flair and Arn?


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

redeadening said:


> If Michaels is God (which is not true, as God is an entirely separate entity that tagged with Shawn in Backlash 2006.), then what does that make Flair and Arn?


Perhaps they're the Higher Power? :hmm:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ruiner87 said:


> Perhaps they're the Higher Power? :hmm:


Better, they're the mystical in TNA 'They'.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

redeadening said:


> If Michaels is God (which is not true, as God is an entirely separate entity that tagged with Shawn in Backlash 2006.), then what does that make Flair and Arn?


Zeus & Odin?

That must make Jumbo a supergod. :side:


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Better, they're the mystical in TNA 'They'.


Weren't "they" the ninjas that kidnapped Samoa Joe?

Would that mean that the Horsemen are actually ninjas?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ruiner87 said:


> Weren't "they" the ninjas that kidnapped Samoa Joe?
> 
> Would that mean that the Horsemen are actually ninjas?


'They' also made Abyss turn crazy and 'They' told Sting about Hogan's secret plan to destroy TNA.

'They' probably know all 11 secret ingredients in Kentucky Fried Chicken.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

According to Roddy Piper & John Carpenter, 'They' Live.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

KingCal said:


> Flair flopping around and grabbing people's balls is better than 90% of anything anyone in the business does today tbh. And I think its that Taboo Tuesday Cage Match where he has quite possibly the greatest ball grabbing spot of AAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL TIME.
> 
> Flair is the man. His personal life, I don't care for, but the wrestler is the man. Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> *goes back to sucking Flair's cock*



Man, Flair will be 90 years old crazy bastard in wheelchair who threatens people (''You're in a lot of trouble now''), and still able to be the most entertaining wrestler around.

And btw, every ball grabbing spot automatically adds one star in his matches.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

redeadening said:


> If Michaels is God (which is not true, as God is an entirely separate entity that tagged with Shawn in Backlash 2006.), then what does that make Flair and Arn?


God is Shawn Michaels, thus the reason why he wrestled by himself.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

What would everyone say is Matt Hardy's best 5 matches (singles)? Only good ones from the guy I can think of are against Rey Mysterio in 2003, and the Ladder and Cage matches against Edge in 2005. Does he have any others? I'm trying to think, but I just keep coming up empty. Probably because he kinda sucks anyway. Not surprising, he has the name Matt. Don't know why, but every Matt I have met in real life has been a retard. Hate anyone with the name Matt (except CF and a certain smod ), and Matt Hardy sucking balls isn't helping anyone else named Matt.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

All I can think of would be the match he had with Helms at No Mercy '06, but that wasn't quite as good as the others you mentioned.

Matt has alwas been the guy that can deliver good TV matches (or at least up until recently) but never really astounds anybody in singles matches.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

I kinda have a feeling I haven't seen a good chunk of Matt Hardy's best matches. In the bits of his ECW run I've seen, and in his SD! run, he's been great. Awesome ECW title defense against Finlay in late 08, fantastic match with Swagger in January 09, the CS08 match with Bourne, etc. Dude looked fantastic in all those matches: great selling and bumping, awesome punches and good high-impact offense. He's really just a tremendous babyface worker.

Nowadays, he has fewer opportunities, and he has put on weight, but he still looks great. He had a pretty impressive carryjob of DH Smith on Superstars earlier this year where he made Smith's pedestrian offense interesting by selling his ass of, and then there was the really great match with McIntyre on SD (6/25?). The 8/13 match with McIntyre was really good, too.

Point is, I'd totally like to get my hands on all those tv matches. Based on what I've seen, he's looked like what of the company's most consistent/best workers.

His best match is definitely the cage match with Edge, which is probably a top 25 WWE match for this decade, if not better. I'd probably take it as the best cage match the company has ever put on. The street fight and the ladder match with Edge were great, too. The match on SD in 03 where he lost the CW title to Rey was fantastic. Tons of great little Matt Hardy matches out there.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

All I can say is, you know something went wrong in the bloodline if Matt is considered the more talented of the brothers.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

SummerSlam 2002 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - *****
Survivor Series 2002 - Elimination Chamber - ****1/2
Armageddon 2002 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - ***1/4
RAW December 29th 2003 In San Antonio - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H ****
Royal Rumble 2004 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H ***1/2
WrestleMania XX - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H vs Chris Benoit - ****1/2
Backlash 2004 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H vs Chris Benoit - ****
Badd Blood 2004 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - ***3/4


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Fatal 4 Way

1. Kofi Kingston vs Drew McIntyre - ***
2. Alicia fox vs Eve vs Gail kim vs Maryse - *3/4
3. Chris Jericho vs Evan Bourne - ***1/2
4. Rey Mysterio vs Jack Swagger vs Big Show vs CM Punk - **1/2
5. The Miz vs R Truth - **1/4
6. The Hart Dynasty vs USOS - **
7. John Cena vs Edge vs Randy Orton vs Sheamus - ***


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Mr MJ™ said:


> SummerSlam 2002 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - *****
> Survivor Series 2002 - Elimination Chamber - ****1/2
> Armageddon 2002 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - ***1/4
> RAW December 29th 2003 In San Antonio - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H ****
> ...


***1/4
****1/2
Go away and die (aka it sucks baaaad)
***1/2
***1/2 (can't imagine liking it this much on a rewatch though)
****3/4
No idea, didn't like it much when I saw it though
***


----------



## JIMICO (Aug 8, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> SummerSlam 2002 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - *****
> Survivor Series 2002 - Elimination Chamber - ****1/2
> Armageddon 2002 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - ***1/4
> RAW December 29th 2003 In San Antonio - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H ****
> ...


More or less agree with you on the above. My ratings on these matches are currently:

****1/2
****1/2
***1/4
****
***
****1/2
****
***1/2


----------



## JIMICO (Aug 8, 2010)

I seem to have developed a fetish for top ten polls, so in the interest of hopefully generating some replies, what's everyone's top ten matches from the 1990s?

Mine currently are (in no particular order, apart from the first two entries):

Undertaker vs. HBK (Hell In A Cell) - Badd Blood 97
Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold - WM 13
Austin vs. Rock - Backlash 99
Undertaker vs. Bret Hart - Summerslam 97
Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold - Survivor Series 96
HBK vs. Mankind - Mind Games
HBK vs. Razor Ramon - WM 10
Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart - WM 10
Flair vs. Savage - WM 8
Savage vs. Warrior - WM 7

Feel free to suggest alternate top ten polls if you so desire!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Lol, seems someone didn't like me explaining why A101 was banned from here, or calling him a decent reviewer  http://www.wwedvdnews.com/review-wwe-wrestlemania-26-dvd/3962/#comment-1787

Better watch what we say about people guys, otherwise someone might tell!!! :lmao

Top 10 matches of the 90's:

The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - In Your House 18: Bad Blood 1997
Bret Hart Vs Owen Hart - WrestleMania X 1994
Steve Austin Vs Bret Hart - Survivor Series 1996
Steve Austin Vs Bret Hart - WrestleMania 13 1997
Bret Hart Vs Mr Perfect - SummerSlam 1991
Royal Rumble Match 1992
Bret Hart Vs Mr Perfect - King of the Ring 1993
Bret Hart Vs Vader Vs The Undertaker Vs Steve Austin - In Your House 13: The Final Four 1997
Owen Hart Vs The British Bulldog - WWF Raw 03/03/1997
Kenta Kobashi Vs Steve Williams - AJPW 31/08/1993 (overall), Eddie Guerrero Vs Rey Mysterio - Halloween Havoc 1997 (NA), Mankind Vs Shawn Michaels - In Your House 10: Mind Games 1996 (WWF only)


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Top-10 90s? WWE? Ummmm, something like this (not in any order):

- SummerSlam 1992 (Bret/Bulldog) ~ *******
- KOTR 1993 (Bret/Perfect) ~ ***** 3/4*
- WrestleMania X * 2 (Michaels/Ramon and Bret/Owen) ~ Both *******
- Royal Rumble 1995 (Bret/Diesel) ~ ***** 1/2*
- Season's Beatings 1995 (Bret/Bulldog) ~ ***** 1/2*
- KOTR 1996 (Michaels/Bulldog) ~ ***** 1/2*
- WrestleMania 13 (Bret/Austin) ~ ******+*
- Canadian Stampede (10-man tag team) ~ ***** 1/2*
- Badd Blood 1997 (Michaels/Undertaker) ~ ***** 3/4*




Mr MJ™ said:


> SummerSlam 2002 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - *****
> Survivor Series 2002 - Elimination Chamber - ****1/2
> Armageddon 2002 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - ***1/4
> RAW December 29th 2003 In San Antonio - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H ****
> ...


I've done this a zillion times but it's still fun. 

SummerSlam '02 ~ ***** 3/4*
Survivor Series '02 ~ **** 1/2*
Armageddon '02 ~ ***
Raw 29/12/03 ~ ***** 1/2*
Royal Rumble '04 ~ *****
WrestleMania XX ~ ******* (Personal favorite match of all time. Sucks that Canadian Family Crippler is in it.)
Backlash '04 ~ ***** 1/4*
Bad Blood '04 ~ **** 1/2*


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Mr MJ™;8808098 said:


> SummerSlam 2002 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - *****
> Survivor Series 2002 - Elimination Chamber - ****1/2
> Armageddon 2002 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - ***1/4
> RAW December 29th 2003 In San Antonio - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H ****
> ...


****1/2
****1/2
**1/4
****1/4+
***1/4
*****
****3/4
Haven't seen it in years

Their Taboo Tuesday match is around ***1/4 or ***1/2.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> SummerSlam 2002 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - *****
> Survivor Series 2002 - Elimination Chamber - ****1/2
> Armageddon 2002 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - ***1/4
> RAW December 29th 2003 In San Antonio - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H ****
> ...


****
**** 1/2
N/A
N/A
** 3/4
**** 3/4
**** 1/4
**

I'm not going to do a top 10 of the 90's because it would probably only have 2 WWE matches on it.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

KingCal said:


> Lol, seems someone didn't like me explaining why A101 was banned from here, or calling him a decent reviewer  http://www.wwedvdnews.com/review-wwe-wrestlemania-26-dvd/3962/#comment-1787
> 
> Better watch what we say about people guys, otherwise someone might tell!!! :lmao


:lmao

what hell happened to that guy? i read somewhere that he was saying he was going to kill himself???

is there a thread/post where i can read all that comedy??


--- 

anyway, after watching all the Backlund matches Seabs upped i think it's fair to say that BB was that greatest WWF/E champ of all time.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Michaels has the best catalog of matches ever over any wrestler in history.


Nah.



HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Better than all of the 4 Horsemen combined.


He's probably not even HALF of Flair. HALFFFFFFFFFF. (woooooo) (go naitch)

I liked Matt Hardy's match with Mark Henry at NM 08. I need to see this Rey/Henry on SD 06 that I hear is really great.



> anyway, after watching all the Backlund matches Seabs upped i think it's fair to say that BB was that greatest WWF/E champ of all time.


we need that marking smiley on here.



> SummerSlam 2002 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - *****
> Survivor Series 2002 - Elimination Chamber - ****1/2
> Armageddon 2002 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - ***1/4
> RAW December 29th 2003 In San Antonio - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H ****
> ...


****1/4
haven't seen
* or less
****1/4+
around ***1/4
****1/2
***3/4-****
been too long


----------



## Legend Killer 2010 (Mar 7, 2010)

Razor King said:


> Top-10 90s? WWE? Ummmm, something like this (not in any order):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 star for armageddo 2002 ....that match shud be 2 stars at LEAST for michaels table bump haha


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> SummerSlam 2002 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - *****
> Survivor Series 2002 - Elimination Chamber - ****1/2
> Armageddon 2002 - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - ***1/4
> RAW December 29th 2003 In San Antonio - Shawn Michaels vs Triple H ****
> ...


****1/2
****1/4
SHIT THIS FUCK
***3/4
***1/4
*****
****1/2
***1/4



Suicide101 said:


> I will honestly say that WF is without a doubt one of the most immature message boards out there as a whole.


Partly because people like Brett sat there talking about committing suicide.

Still a good reviewer though, if a tad long-winded.


----------



## JIMICO (Aug 8, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Michaels has the best catalog of matches ever over any wrestler in history.


Regarding the Flair vs. Michaels debate; I would tend to agree with the above. Match for match, Shawn is my favourite performer and although Flair had numerous awesome matches as well, I tend to find I can watch more HBK than Flair matches in close succession.

So, regarding the above, which do you guys prefer - the Flair/Steamboat trilogy from '89, or the trilogy of Hell In A Cell, WM XXV and WM XXVI from Taker/HBK? 

I gotta go with the latter myself, though I know many of you will disagree.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm not sure it's a fair question. Growing up in the Michaels generation, obviously it's HBK. Had I been born in the 70s, perhaps I'd be singing a different tune.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was born in '84 and was only 4 1/2 at the time of the Flair/Steamboat Trilogy and didn't see it till about 6 years ago and I prefer it.

Something about Micheals I can't quite put my finger on irks me. Maybe because he's too much of a "performer" (and a good one at that, i'm not taking that away from him) but i'd rather see a more realistic or simple style of wrestling. Sometime Micheals seems a little over the top for me, like getting his ass kicked for 30 minutes only to kip up start bouncing around and then hit a superkick for the win. I know people really like that stuff but I dunno, not my thing.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

McQueen wrapped it up best. Michaels is too OTT sometimes with his matches. Like vs. Angle at WM. Although that was a lot of Angle's fault, Shawn's selling was really lacking in the match. It irks me, as he always feels to go out and pretty much no sell during the matches. Sure, the fans love it, but it hurts the matches quality.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

raw-monster said:


> - money in the bank was fun
> - hardy/Hardy was a fun little hardcore match
> - Cena/Show/Edge had some good spots and gets very underrated.
> - HHH/Orton was not as bad as some people say it was.
> ...


wrestlemania 25 was average wrestlemania 26 was one of the best better than 23 or 25


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

im several pages late on this but
24
26
22
21
23
20
25


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I was born 4 years after the Flair/Stremaboat trilogy and I'd still choose them over HBK/Taker.  I'd probably say HIAC 1 is better than CTR, just maaaaaybe. COTC VI and WWar kill geenrally every other US match ever though.

I can agree on those shitty annoying things Michaels can do but I'm not as bothered by a lot of his stuff as some are. Flair and Steamboat are both way ahead of him, though.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Something about Micheals I can't quite put my finger on irks me. Maybe because he's too much of a "performer" (and a good one at that, i'm not taking that away from him) but i'd rather see a more realistic or simple style of wrestling. Sometime Micheals seems a little over the top for me, like getting his ass kicked for 30 minutes only to kip up start bouncing around and then hit a superkick for the win. I know people really like that stuff but I dunno, not my thing.


Flair is like a master at being over-the-top also, probably Michaels' influence too. But it's totally entertaining to me. Bret Hart might think it makes wrestling look fake but it makes it that much more fun especially when I'm watching it with my dad and/or other family. Largely for that reason I'd take Flair and Shawn over about 97 percent of other workers/performers.

I prefer the Taker/HBK trilogy of 5-star classics to Flair/Steamboat but all six our some of my favorite matches to view constantly.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Talking about the trilogy, WrestleWar > COTC > WrestleMania 26 > WrestleMania 25 > ChiTown > Badd Blood

The first three are 5-star classics, but I still need to rewatch COTC VI. It's been a long time.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Ric/Ricky:*

Chi-Town ******

WrestleWar *****1/2*

COTC *******

*Mark/Michael:*

Hell in a Cell *******

WM 25 *****1/4*

WM 26 *****1/2*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Talking about the trilogy, WrestleWar > COTC > WrestleMania 26 > WrestleMania 25 > ChiTown > Badd Blood
> 
> The first three are 5-star classics, but I still need to rewatch COTC VI. It's been a long time.


I just rewatched it about a week ago since I finally finished up the Steamboat set. At first I was kinda thinking "Oh, i've seen this match a million times, not sure I want to rewatch it right now" but I did and was surprised at the ease of which the match went by. sometimes watching matches that long, no matter how good can be a chore.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Undertaker/HBK & Flair/Steamboat Trilogies, in order from best to "worst":

The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - In Your House 18: Bad Blood 1997
Ric Flair Vs Ricky Steamboat - Clash of the Champions VI 1989
Ric Flair Vs Ricky Steamboat - Wrestle War 1989
The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 26 2010
Ric Flair Vs Ricky Steamboat - Chi Town Rumble 1989
The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 25 2009

All ***** too . Thinking of switching CTR with WM 26 though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wrestlewar
Chi-Town
WM 25
WM 26
COTC
IYH: Badd Blood

IMO


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

McQueen said:


> *I was born in '84 and was only 4 1/2 at the time of the Flair/Steamboat Trilogy and didn't see it till about 6 years ago* and I prefer it.
> 
> Something about Micheals I can't quite put my finger on irks me. Maybe because he's too much of a "performer" (and a good one at that, i'm not taking that away from him) but i'd rather see a more realistic or simple style of wrestling. Sometime Micheals seems a little over the top for me, like getting his ass kicked for 30 minutes only to kip up start bouncing around and then hit a superkick for the win. I know people really like that stuff but I dunno, not my thing.


What an awful fan.

I saw Michaels/Razor II live when I was 5 years old and told poppa after the match that it would definitely be ***** if not for the fucked up finish.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

All the talk of Flair last night gave me the urge to watch of one of his classics. 

*Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat (World Title Match) from WCW Saturday Night 5/14/94.*

Everything about this _wrestling match_ is awesome as you would expect from these two greats. The chain and counter-wrestling on the mat is so smooth and the transitions are seemingly effortless. 

I love how they have a series of slaps to the face because it came off from Flair's perspective "would you just quit already. I'M THE MAN!" From Steamboat's perspective it's "I won't be intimidated, I'm coming at you none-stop full speed mf!" That's really the core of Flair vs. Steamboat in all those years and intense minutes inside the ring.

The match is close to 40 minutes long (there are commercial breaks of course), the pace is never slow. I got the sense that every sequence and hold had meaning towards the ultra-simplistic finish. What is so brilliant about this simple finish is while it may seem 'out of nowhere' at first watch, really ties the entire story of this match together and that is whichever man caught the right move at the right time would win the match. It doesn't matter if Flair's a heel and Steamboat's a face, by the end of the match both men remain equals no matter the winner. And you knew the next time they faced each other you still wouldn't know which way the tide would turn on the Flair/Steamboat ride. If you love their 1989 trilogy then you have to see this match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> What an awful fan.
> 
> I saw Michaels/Razor II live when I was 5 years old and told poppa after the match that it would definitely be ***** if not for the fucked up finish.


Took me forever to find Chi-Town man. Not my fault. I saw the 2/3 Falls for the first time well before the other two. And my mother didn't approve of me watching wrestling as a kid (my older brothers fault appearently).


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Took me forever to find Chi-Town man. Not my fault. *I saw the 2/3 Falls for the first time well before the other two.* And my mother didn't approve of me watching wrestling as a kid (my older brothers fault appearently).


You watched the trilogy out of order?!?!?! Just hand in your wrestling fan card right now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Blame WWE for not putting Chi-Town on any fucking DVD's aside from on the set I bought specifically for that match that for some reason I didn't get the disk it was on but rather disk 3 twice.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

A real fan would have watched the match when they were 5 years old.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah, wasn't allowed at the time.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Should have rebelled against your mother, a real fan would have.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I wasnt even born yet. Do that mean I have an excuse?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Should have rebelled against your mother, a real fan would have.


I wasn't a fan yet.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> I wasn't a fan yet.


You don't have to be a fan to watch Steamboat/Flair :side:.

Hey, you guys wanna check out the TNA No Surrender PPV thread? I just posted my thoughts on Angle/Hardy. Should be fun to see me get ripped to shreds .


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Flair/Steamboat and Michaels/Undertaker, in order from best to worst.

1. Chi-Town Rumble, *******
2. Clash of Chmapions, *******
3. WrestleWar, *****3/4*
4. WrestleMania 26, *****1/2*
5. Badd Blood, *****1/2*
6. WrestleMania 25, *****1/2*

Michaels and Undertaker having nothing on Flair and Steamboat.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Shawn Michaels v. Bret Hart: WM 12, Iron-Man Match:

FINALLY, I stepped up to the plate and gave this match my full attention. I always drudge hour long matches, a la Bockwinkle/Hennig (WHICH, I must mention, is probably a ***** classic. One of the most technically sound matches I've seen, terrific storytelling, cue the proverbial buzzwords of the IWC). 

Let's just cut to the chase. My main concern after watching this match is that they needed 70 minutes to tell a 25 minute story. Everything they did here could have been done in a half hour tops. Yea, Finkel saying "This match has been ORDERED to continue" is one of my favorite lines in WWE history, and it really put Michaels AND Hart over to have the match go over the limit as a nil-nil tie (And, yes, it dragged like a soccer game might at times) but it really wasn't necessary. 

I think the problem was that the guys went out and took the conservative route, Hart doing a lot of headlocks, working on the neck (something you might see Randy Orton in his apex Heel days) which really dragged. I will say that both men were physically up to the challenge. Michaels had a lot of energy and did a lot of spots, but this would be more effective in a smaller time frame. Why stretch all of these spots over an hour? I think these two guys could have REALLY tore the house down with a more action packed 25 minute match-up.

It's so difficult to watch iron-man matches when you already know the outcome. Which is why I don't think it's fair everyone here shits on the match as much as they do. It's like the HBK/Taker match at WM 25: when I rewatch it, it isn't nearly as epic as it was when I was sitting on my couch with my friends getting hammered and thinking Michaels was down for the count multiple times. The excitement I got watching it live is the purest way I could judge that match, and that cannot be reproduced when I pop in the DVD to a match I've seen 4 times, know all of the spots, etc. It's becomes a science, a job, something from a textbook. It's hard for me to be harsh because of that.

That does not mean the match is free of criticism. I believe a lot of the spots were slow, the pacing was slow, some of the spots were sloppy, and it lacked an overall drama (perhaps see previous paragraph). 

The match did have a real old school feel to it- a Flair/Steamboat kind of thing were roll-ups and high risk reversals seemed like opportune spots for pinfalls. I liked that. This generation REALLY lacks the patience and grace of old school wrestling. It's not a bad thing- I love HBK/Taker WM 26 as much as the next guy, maybe it's my favorite match of all-time, but if we're being honest with ourselves the WWE audience needs finisher after finisher. I think it does have something to do with their demographic shift (The PG rating hate is just a scapegoat. I think people are missing the point- changing the rating won't make wrestling "cool" again, you need to change the audience). Look at the Cena-Orton Iron-Man match: LOTS of decisions, lots of gimmicks, lots of out of the ring action. But hey, that's their generation, and I watched that match live, and I really liked it. Perhaps better than Hart/Micheals. But (and back to my point!) these guys didn't go out there and do a shit ton of elbow drops and sweet chin musics and sharpshooters. They did a lot of _really good_ technical wrestling: german suplexes and hammerlock body slams and piledrivers. A lot of really good stuff. 

You know, that's where I should probably end it. Lots of tangents. Sorry. I don't post much, so when I do I like so sound off when possible. I thought it was a good match, maybe an OK match. Not a great one though. I was ten minutes in, wanting to turn it off. But I remembered when Shawn Micheals and Bret Hart got back in the ring together at the beginning of the year, and HBK making a request that the WWE audience remember the good moments- the Iron Man Match in Anaheim, and not the Screw-job. It got me through the match. And you know what, with about 15-20 minutes left, the action was terrific. It just took a rather long time to get to that 20 minutes of excellent action. I really do wish these guys could've gone out there and tore the house down with the appropriate time to do so, and by Survivor Series 97, it was too late.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I was born in '84 and was only 4 1/2 at the time of the Flair/Steamboat Trilogy and didn't see it till about 6 years ago and I prefer it.
> 
> Something about Micheals I can't quite put my finger on irks me. Maybe because he's too much of a "performer" (and a good one at that, i'm not taking that away from him) but i'd rather see a more realistic or simple style of wrestling. Sometime Micheals seems a little over the top for me, like getting his ass kicked for 30 minutes only to kip up start bouncing around and then hit a superkick for the win. I know people really like that stuff but I dunno, not my thing.


Of course there are exceptions, especially with a more seasoned wrestling crowd as we have here, but on the general I think more WW*E* fans would take HBK/Taker, whereas more NWA fans, WWF fans maybe, WCW fans, prefer Flair Steamboat. I know that my friends who are more casual, less die-hard, would prefer HBK/Taker 10 times out of 10.

Also, Michaels' selling tends to annoy me. Like someone else mentioned, a lot of it may have to do with Flair's dramatics, because he sure does his share of perhaps over the top selling. A lot of their tendencies are similar, which is obvious from Michaels influence from Flair.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm going away for five days and I need some suggestions for some RASSLIN to watch while I'm gone. Any suggestions are welcome, and hopefully I'll be able to find it in Seabs' megapost.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Ruiner87 said:


> I'm going away for five days and I need some suggestions for some RASSLIN to watch while I'm gone. Any suggestions are welcome, and hopefully I'll be able to find it in Seabs' megapost.


Every Chris Masters match from 2010. Every Goldust match from 2010 or 2009. The Christian/McIntyre series from this year (4 matches on SD - 7/16 (great), 7/30 (mega-awesome), 8/20 (about as good as 7/30), and 9/3 (about as good a sub-5 min. match as you'll see).


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

sterling said:


> Every Chris Masters match from 2010. Every Goldust match from 2010 or 2009. The Christian/McIntyre series from this year (4 matches on SD - 7/16 (great), 7/30 (mega-awesome), 8/20 (about as good as 7/30), and 9/3 (about as good a sub-5 min. match as you'll see).


Eh, problem is that I've basically watched all of them. In the end, I just decided to give the Flair/Steamboat trilogy a rewatch, because I hadn't seen them in about a year (but I had to re download them! )


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

watch their Spring Stampede 1994 match too imo. It's pretty fantastic.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If I could for a minute, I'd like to give a round of applause to everyone who fought so bravely in the No Surrender thread against the evils of ridiculous TNA spotty wrestling garbage. You guys are the real heroes.

Great job McQueen, Mystery and KingCal.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I didn't really do anything but call some guy a moron for being hung up over the fact that TNA is not WWE yet like most others in that section somehow its all relative and open to comparison, and say Hardy/Angle sounded awful.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Some guys in that thread were calling the match 'Match of the year'. And they almost bit my head off when i called it spotty. I mean hell, it sounds like Angle ate about 6 finishers! One of them on the concrete outside! And Jeff even botched an ARM-DRAG! They actually put it over Undertaker and Shawn at Wrestlemania 26.

And how fucking annoying was that guy who said he owns a wrestling promotion? I think he called you a WWE mark :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao I don't even follow anything current aside from PWG. Although I am getting re-interested in WWE again.

The match given the accounts i've read sounds really poorly worked which given Angle's mentality and Jeff Hardy's, well being Jeff Hardy doesn't sound too far fetched to me. Granted I haven't and probably never will make the effort to watch it.

That guy claims to know Booker T and runs a promotion so naturally he is the expert around here. Last guy around here I remember claiming to work for a promotion ended up being a complete phony.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He said Skandor Akbar said his promotion was better than the WWE :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

redeadening said:


> He said Skandor Akbar said his promotion was better than the WWE :lmao


Did he say it from the Grave?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Derek said:


> Did he say it from the Grave?


Probably. Its about as likely as the rest of the story tbh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Knowing Booker T means you can communicate with the dead, a skill Booker learned after his career was killed by Triple H. 

Everyone knows that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If I could talk to the dead, I'd ask for two guys.

First, Andre The Giant. So I can ask him how much he thinks Hogan and Warrior are little bitches. And about all the times he hurt people.

Second, Chris Benoit. You know, for some wrestling tips.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Slip a few Ambien in your opponents pre match meal.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Andre & Hogan were friends, Andre couldn't stand Warrior & The Rockers. Booker T's career was getting good in 06, the king gimmick was pretty great as far as pompous Harlem street guys go. Got tiring after a while though. 



> Machete > Bob Backlund


that hurts, man.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> *Andre & Hogan were friends*, Andre couldn't stand Warrior & The Rockers. Booker T's career was getting good in 06, the king gimmick was pretty great as far as pompous Harlem street guys go. Got tiring after a while though.
> 
> 
> 
> that hurts, man.


Not at the start, before Wrestlemania 3 Andre stiffed Hogan several times


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone recommend some wrestling DVD's I could try and download?


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Michaels has the best catalog of matches ever over any wrestler in history.


List them all and separate them into three categories: tag w/ Jannetty, singles up until 1996, 2002-2010.


Do Shawn Michaels fans also like his matches with Brooklyn Brawler, Kamala, Virgil, Kama and IRS?



KingCal said:


> Bret Hart Vs Vader Vs The Undertaker Vs Steve Austin - In Your House 13: The Final Four 1997


This was a great match. Was it put on any WWE DVDs at all? I'd love to watch it on telly rather than a video file on the computer.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Forever Unchained said:


> This was a great match. Was it put on any WWE DVDs at all? I'd love to watch it on telly rather than a video file on the computer.


Yes, the IYH 13 DVD, that comes with IYH 16. Good old Tagged Classics . Other than that, I don't think its been released on any other DVD set.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Odd it wasn't released on either of Hart's DVDs considering it was a clean title win. I suppose I could understand it being left out in favour of singles matches on his first DVD but I was expecting it on the Hart one especially instead of matches already put on DVD box sets. 

Bret must have a veto or something on his matches going to DVD does he?

Speaking of title wins, I found it very odd that his Ric Flair title win isn't on a DVD, especially Greatest Stars of 90s or the WWF title one.




PS. Those tagged classics are glorified VHS to DVD transfers and wouldn't really pass a test of "DVD quality". There's a reason why many people choose the Anthologies over them. "VHS on a disc" would be a more apt title for them than a DVD considering the bombastic marketing hoopla that accompanied the introduction of DVDs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wasn't his first title win at a house show though?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Wasn't his first title win at a house show though?


It was at a house show, but there was definitely Cameras there. Its the one where Bret's finger was dislocated, he popped it back in and won the title.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh thats right, I remember Hennigs disgusted face now.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Wasn't his first title win at a house show though?



It was a 26minute match and was included on the video tapes Smack 'em Whack 'em and a Bret Hitman Hart comp: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/6302715601/thhiofww-20 ; http://www.amazon.co.uk/WWF-Bret-Hi...005B3Y5?ie=UTF8&s=video&qid=1212029455&sr=1-1



I assume Bret didn't want it included in his DVD because it was a bit of a transitional title reign that ended up in the hands of Hogan who didn't wanna put Bret over. I'm only assuming of course. That or maybe he don't like Flair...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Actually now that I think about it I think I remember him saying he didn't like the match.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Probably cause it was mainly Flair calling the match. How petty.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Im pretty hyped for the High Flyers dvd. Not big on the cover as its too...present time seeming. Idk.

But anyways yea I cant wait for this.

And all it took was one match confirmation for me to make this an automatic purchase.
*
"Sting vs. The Great Muta from a WCW/New Japan Supershow in 1991"*

There you go WWE, give me something like that and you will recieve my money.

The synopsis says..
* Some of the most exciting moments in sports entertainment history have come through the air. High-flying Superstars have always brought fans to their feet, from Superfly Jimmy Snuka, the Killer B s, the Rockers, Rey Mysterio, Billy Kidman, and more. This 3-DVD set, Best of the High Flyers, collects some of the greatest aerial displays in sports entertainment
history. The dozens of matches in this collection represent the Crème de la Crème of WWE, WCW, ECW, WCCW, and more.* 

Im just praying the majority is the old shit they're promising and not loaded with recent WWE material


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

There aren't too many high flying matchups in WWE since like 2004 anyway so I wouldn;t worry about it. Then again they listed The Rockers so Idk what they mean by "high flyers" now.

I don't expect Sting/Muta to that good, either. 

eh I'm a sourpuss on stuff like this


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think I have the Japan Supershow on DVD around my house somewhere. I didn't think it was all that great but it's possible I gave up before I got to the Sting/Muta match.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Forever Unchained said:


> Probably cause it was mainly Flair calling the match. How petty.


Hart admittedly picked matches that best demonstrated his ability- not his career milestones. He won seven world titles in his career, and only one is on the set: Survivor Series 1995. Why? Because the match against Diesel showcased his work in a no-disqualification setting.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

SV just confirmed another match for the High Flyers DVD:

Ricky Steamboat vs. Brian Pillman
Halloween Havoc October 25, 1992


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hmm, not sure i've seen that match.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Neither have I, any word on it if it is good or worth my time?


----------



## LOU (Jul 28, 2006)

KingCal said:


> SV just confirmed another match for the High Flyers DVD:
> 
> Ricky Steamboat vs. Brian Pillman
> Halloween Havoc October 25, 1992


Love this macth from memory its only around 10 -12 minutes long buts its incredible with great workrate from 2 great workers.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Flair vs Perfect loser leaves Raw- ***

My first time seeing this match, I thought it was pretty overrated. A lot of formula Flair stuff and never really built to a fever pitch or anything, it being Flair vs Perfect is my guess for the high star ratings.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Pillman/Stemboat? AWESOME.

Bob Backlund v Hussein Arab (WWF 4/6/79)
--This is really damn good, and not even one of the better Backlund matches there is. I'm not even saying that as a gimmicky poster or anything, either. He's one of the best ever at mixing mat wrestling with pure fun, and Sheik's no slouch at it too. Match goes thirty minutes and I loved it all, even the pre-match stuff with Lou Albano when McMahon threw what looked like coffee straight in this damn face. The match itself had a bit of a mix of everything, I've always loved how Backlund can make the most simple common move look so deadly and entertaining. He has the best Full Nelson reversal ever. Sheik's actually growing on me more and more not just as a fun pleasure to watch, but a legitimately GREAT match worker. Him countering a rope jump with a (spiked) boot to the face was a highlight. Match was mostly mat stuff, though, but then they get tired of it and batter each other with chairs (not sure what the rules were back, no one was DQ'ed), and the crowd was sucking it up like hell. No way Sheiky could have resisted BOB'S ATOMIC DROP, and he got his dues. GO BACKLUND.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Do you have a BOB BACKLUND set or something the Yeah1993?

BigCals set?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I rewatched Rude vs Steamboat IronMan again and I loved it even more than the last time

OPINIONS~!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Do you have a BOB BACKLUND set or something the Yeah1993?
> 
> BigCals set?


yeah. 10 motherfuckin discs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I fucking love/hate you right now. I need BACKLUND/RUDE/DANGEROUS ALLIANCE stuff like 15 minutes ago.

I kinda wasn't too high on the last 5 minutes being super by the book predictable but I loved the first 15, especially the extremely random but awesome first fall. I wish US promotions used finishes like that more often than the "hit your big moves & finisher" style all the time. Great, great match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

i need the Rude one too. just got a list from GH of all the comps he's made and, well, *...squirt*. He just released 14 or something discs of Dustin Rhodes up until he leaves WCW. DA is MUST. which match are you talking about in your 2nd paragraph, btw?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rude/Steamer Ironman.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

still haven't seen that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The first 15 minutes were nuts. Steamboat grinding down and destroying Rude's ribs. A complete 180 of the kind of stuff you'd expect between those two. Then Rude taking control and unleashing the Rude Awakening out of nowhere. Not to mention that sick top rope move out of nowhere. And then as soon as Rude noticed Steamboat was starting to fight back, he focused all his attention on grounding and stopping Steamboat. Very psychologically sound.

By the end you could really see how much it took out of both guys. Sweating and barely able to stand. A real showcase of what WCW stood for the early 90s.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

'Fit' Finlay vs Chris Benoit WCW Nitro 10/27/97
Like ***

Good offense by Finlay, not much more by Benoit than a few chops and a Suplex, but it did the job. Was to put Benoit over, and did well. The crowd ate up every move both men did. Very good 5-6 minute match.

Non-match related (facts?)
This match > Kurt Angle vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

redeadening said:


> The first 15 minutes were nuts. Steamboat grinding down and destroying Rude's ribs. A complete 180 of the kind of stuff you'd expect between those two. Then Rude taking control and unleashing the Rude Awakening out of nowhere. Not to mention that sick top rope move out of nowhere. And then as soon as Rude noticed Steamboat was starting to fight back, he focused all his attention on grounding and stopping Steamboat. Very psychologically sound.
> 
> By the end you could really see how much it took out of both guys. Sweating and barely able to stand. A real showcase of what WCW stood for the early 90s.


This. the Yeah1993 you need to see this match.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Not sure if it was ever possible, but, found a Hogan match from WCW which wasn't an absolute shitfest.

Hulk Hogan vs Diamond Dallas Page WCW Nitro 10/27/97
Like ***1/2-***3/4

Maybe I am just a mark for this type of match, but god damnit. Hogan wrestles, using pyschology, doesn't forget that hes beating down on a body part. Gives the match a * already. DDP goes into the match, selling rib injuries from Halloween Havoc match with Randy Savage, and Hogan focuses the entire match, beating down DDP. While DDP tries to fight back, giving it the full heart, Hogan just has the answers for every comeback. Great story, great psychology and great selling on the ribs. Typical NWO 97 finish though.

Non-match related (facts?)
This match > TNA this year


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> i need the Rude one too. just got a list from GH of all the comps he's made and, well, *...squirt*. He just released 14 or something discs of Dustin Rhodes up until he leaves WCW. DA is MUST. which match are you talking about in your 2nd paragraph, btw?


what aspect of rick rudes wrestling ability impresses you the most


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

selling and heel character usage (tie).

The Undertaker v The Big Show (WWE 23/2/03)
--Nothing of a must-see, but as far as WWE style slugests go this is a pleasant watch. Very rough-housian with heavy punches, forearms, BS' backwork, headbutts. Not really ultra-stiff but satisfying enough to make you believe that shit really hurt. Taker even bladed. A-Train interference was a bit of a pain but it set up a cool UT dive on him & PAUL E. DANGEROUSLY. Definitely don't regret watching, need to check CS08 real soon.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

His bumping ability is also tremendous.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Royal Rumble

1. Christian vs Ezekiel Jackson - ***
2. The Miz vs MVP - *1/2
3. Randy Orton vs Sheamus - **3/4
4. Mickie james vs Michelle McCool - DUD
5. Undertaker vs Rey Mysterio - ***
6. Royal rumble Match - ***3/4

WWE Elimination Chamber

1. RAW Elimination Chamber - ***1/2
2. Batista vs John Cena - DUD
3. Drew Mcintyre vs Kane - **
4. LayCool vs Gail Kim/Maryse - DUD
5. The Miz vs MVP - **1/2
6. Smackdown Elimination Chamber - ***3/4

Wrestlemania 26

1. Big Show/Miz vs Truth/Morrison - 3/4*
2. Randy Orton vs Cody Rhodes vs Ted Dibiase - **1/2
3. money in the Bank ladder match - ***1/4
4. Triple H vs Sheamus - ***
5. Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk - **3/4
6. Bret Hart vs Vince Mcmahon - DUD
7. Chris Jericho vs Edge - ***3/4
8. Divas tag team match - 1/4*
9. John Cena vs Batista - ***1/4]
10.Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - *****

Extreme Rules

1. THD vs ShoMiz - *1/4
2. CM Punk sv Rey Mysterio - ***3/4
3. JTG vs Shad - 3/4*
4. Jack Swagger vs Randy Orton - ***
5. Triple H vs Sheamus - **1/2
6. Beth Phoenix vs Michelle McCool - 1/2*
7. Chris Jericho sv Edge (Steel Cage) - ***1/2
8. John Cena vs Batista (LMS) - ***3/4

Over the Limit

1. Kofi kingston vs Drew Mcintyre - **1/4
2. R Truth vs Ted Dibiase - 1/2*
3. Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk - ***1/4
4. THD vs Jericho/Miz - **3/4
5. Randy Orton vs Edge - *3/4
6. Jack Swagger vs Big Show - 3/4*
7. Eve Torres vs Maryse - *1/4
8. John Cena vs Batista (I Quit match) - ***1/4

Fatal 4 Way

1. Kofi Kingston vs Drew Mcintyre - ***
2. Alicia foz vs Eve vs Gail kim vs Maryse - *3/4
3. Evan Bourne vs Chris Jericho - ***1/2
4. Mysterio vs Swagger vs Big Show vs CM Punk - **1/2
5. the miz vs R Truth - *1/2
6. THD vs USOS - **1/2
7. Sheamus vs John Cena vs Randy Orton vs Edge - **3/4

Money in the Bank

1. Smackdown MITB - ***3/4
2. Alicia Fox vs Eve - 1/2*
3. THD vs USOS - **1/4
4. Rey Mysterio vs Jack Swagger - ***1/4
5. Kane vs Rey Mysterio - DUD
6. Layla vs Kelly Kelly - DUD
7. RAW MITB - ****
8. John Cena vs Sheamus (Steel Cage) - **3/4

SummerSlam

1. Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler - **1/4
2. Melina vs Alicia Fox - *1/2
3. Big Show vs Straight Edge Society - *1/4
4. Randy Orton vs Sheamus - ***1/2
5. Kane vs Rey Mysterio - **3/4
6. Team WWE vs Nexus - ***3/4


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Wrestling's Highest Flyers DVD (3 Discs)

Disc 1:

A Different Stratosphere

Ricky Steamboat

Ricky Steamboat vs. Brian Pillman
Halloween Havoc October 25, 1992

Evan Bourne

Evan Bourne vs. Zack Ryder
Superstars June 11, 2009

Sky-View with Evan Bourne

Jimmy "Superfly" Snuka

Jimmy "Superfly" Snuka vs. Samu
Madison Square Garden February 20, 1984

New Style

WCW Cruiserweights

Juventud Guerrera, Hector Garza, Lizmark Jr. vs. La Parka, Psychosis, Villano IV
Bash at the Beach July 13, 1997

Shelton Benjamin

Gold Rush Tournament Match
Shawn Michaels vs. Shelton Benjamin
RAW May 2, 2005

Ultimo Dragon

J-Crown Cruiserweight Championship Match
Ultimo Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio Jr.
World War 3 November 24, 1996

Eddie Guerrero

ECW World Television Championship Match
Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko
Hardcore TV July 21, 1995

Special Features

Ultimo Dragon vs. Psychosis
Uncensored March 16. 1997

Chavo Guerrero vs. Jamie Noble
SmackDown April 18, 2008

Sky-Cam with Jamie Noble

Flight Turbulence


Disc 2:

Degree of Difficulty

Chris Jericho

WCW Cruiserweight Championship Match
Chris Jericho vs. Ultimo Dragon
Bash at the Beach July 13, 1997

1-2-3 Kid

1-2-3 Kid vs. Hakushi
SummerSlam August 27, 1995

Sky-View with John Morrison

John Morrison

John Morrison vs. Tyson Kidd
Superstars July 30, 2009

High Flying Duos

Tag Teams

WWE Tag Team Championship – Triangle Ladder Match
Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge / Christian
WrestleMania 2000 April 2, 2000

Super Crazy

3-Way Dance
Tajiri vs. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido
ECW One Night Stand June 12, 2005

Brian Pillman

Brian Pillman vs. Alex Wright
Great American Bash June 18, 1995

Great Muta

Great Muta vs. Sting
Japan Supershow March 21, 1991

Rob Van Dam

Hardcore Championship Match
Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam
Sunday Night Heat August 5, 2001

Special Feature

The Hardy Boyz vs. Kai En Tai
Sunday Night Heat September 27, 1998


Disc 3:

Shawn Michaels

WWE Championship Match
Shawn Michaels vs. Vader
SummerSlam August 18, 1996

Flash Funk

ECW World Television Championship Match
2 Cold Scorpio vs. Sabu
CyberSlam February 17, 1996

Sky-View with Kofi Kingston

Kofi Kingston

Intercontinental Championship Tournament Finals
Kofi Kingston vs. Christian
SmackDown May 14, 2010

Aerodynamics

WWE Light Heavyweights

WWE Light Heavyweight Championship Match
Taka Michinoku vs. Pantera
In Your House: No Way Out February 15, 1998

Lita

WWE Women's Championship Match
Lita vs. Trish Stratus
RAW December 6, 2004

Sabu

ECW World Television Championship Match
Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam
Guilty as Charged January 9, 2000

Jeff Hardy

Steel Cage Match
Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga
RAW January 7, 2008

Rey Mysterio

WCW Cruiserweight Championship Match
Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Eddie Guerrero
Halloween Havoc October 26, 1997

Special Feature

WCW Cruiserweight Championship Match
Juventud Guerrero vs. Billy Kidman
World War 3 November 22, 1998


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Looks like a pretty fantastic DVD set tbh.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Fantastic set not a fan of them jumping all over the place with the order though rather it went chronilogically.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks like a fun set. Although, it seems like they put Eddie/Rey from HH 97 on as many sets as they possibly can.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Derek said:


> Looks like a fun set. Although, it seems like they put Eddie/Rey from HH 97 on as many sets as they possibly can.


Well it is constantly praised as one of the greatest matches ever.





I really should get around to seeing it one of these days 
What other sets is it on?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

It's on both Rey Mysterio sets and Eddie's 1st DVD.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I can't remember but I pray that Sting vs. Muta match on the Wrestling's Highest Flyers set isn't the one that I watched on WWE On Demand. That match was such a disappointment seeing.

Highest Flyers might be the only WWE DVD I get in the next few months.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Clique said:


> It's on both Rey Mysterio sets and Eddie's 1st DVD.


Shit. All I have is Viva La Raza.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Imo the DVD looks weak. Its a nice rare collection of matches, but the only one that appeals is Steamboat/Pillman. When I think of 'Cruiser style', I don't exactly think of more than one handful of those matches.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think that DVD looks great tbh. I'll be picking it up, looks like some really fun matches on there.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Shit. All I have is Viva La Raza.


You should get _The Biggest Little Man_ if you're a Mysterio/cruiser fan.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks all right. disappointing choice of a Pillman match, and Rey/PSICOSIS BATB 96 would've been great on there, though.


----------



## LOU (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks like a pretty good dvd, i'll pick it up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm kinda surprised they threw a Umaga match on there.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Can I just say *Derek*'s signature is one of the funniest, most epic things I've seen?

And yeah, that DVD set looks pretty sweet. I think I'll have to buy it.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Dvd is a for sure purchase on my end. 

Yea the match selection is all over the place and some of the matches make no sense being there, but who cares we're getting a pretty stacked set full of gems, and better than any of the shit we see in 2010


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

I really need to get that pillman, eddie and steamboat dvd before i get the y2j one but they never have either of the 3 when i go to best buy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RKO1988 said:


> I really need to get that pillman, eddie and steamboat dvd before i get the y2j one but they never have either of the 3 when i go to best buy.


Every Best Buy I've been to only has DVDs from the past year or so, so I doubt they'd have the Eddie or Pillman DVDs there. I usually go to my local Video( or DVD now, I guess) store and they have a very wide selection.

If there isn't a place in yor area like this, best places to find them would be online. 



Thanks for the nice comment on my sig, but truth be told, I just found it somewhere else and liked it enough to use it as a sig here. Glad to see that it is well liked, though.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't suppose anyone knows a guy with a compilation of Lord/King/Sir Steven/William Regal? DVDs, downloads, anything will do.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't get Derek's sig. I haven't seen Hennig talk yet.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Personally I think Henning Jr talking should be declared a war crime. Along with Raja Lion wrestling and calling Rick Rude overrated.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Still on Raja Lion's case huh?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Still on Raja Lion's case huh?


Raja Lion is so bad, The Great Khali and Sabu get together every week and watch old tapes of him wrestling so they can pick up new ways of botching and sucking.

Still pretty funny though :lmao


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Raja Lion is a good contender for #1 WORST WRESTLER EVER.



Desecrated said:


> Don't suppose anyone knows a guy with a compilation of Lord/King/Sir Steven/William Regal? DVDs, downloads, anything will do.


goodhelmet has one. It's huge at 24 discs.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Rock vs Austin WM17- *****

One of my favorite matches ever, great pacing/action and one of the best atmospheres of all time. I don't think the finish ultimately hurt the match. Easily their best match together and maybe the best WM main event.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I still think Austin should have stunned Vince after the match. I know the heel turn was perfectly executed and made total sense, but still, it kinda hurt seeing Austin do that. Which is probably the idea they were going for 

But in terms of psychology and storytelling, not to mention the white hot atmosphere, hatred, and in-ring action? It was phenomenal.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I loved Austin "selling his soul to the devil". I'm a sucker for superheroes turning evil and that one's pretty great. Still, I didn't _really_ like the fact that they kind of gave away the Austin/McMahon relationship before the finish. The match itself is AWESOME though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> I loved Austin "selling his soul to the devil". I'm a sucker for superheroes turning evil and that one's pretty great. Still, I didn't _really_ like the fact that they kind of gave away the Austin/McMahon relationship before the finish. The match itself is AWESOME though.


The promo Austin cut before the match on RAW with The Rock where he said "I need to beat you Rock, more than anything I have wanted. I NEED to beat you." From the start, it could be seen why they chose this road for Austin. He was back, but nowhere near the level he was before injury. He got his ass kicked pretty damn often. His Rumble victory only happened with the aid of a steel chair. And just a month earlier, he lost to Triple H clean. A thought had started popping up in the back of his head.

And his descent into madness, was interestingly enough, reminiscent of his rise to the top.

In Wrestlemania 13, Bret was falling apart, despised everything Austin stood for, and turning into a monster to try and destroy Austin once and for all. 4 years later, Austin fell down the same path. He lost his mind, and went in knowing he had to do whatever it takes to get the title. He threw every move in his arsenal at Rocky, he turned into a monster. And in the end, he sold his soul for title. Because in the back of his head, he thought he couldnt win and hold onto it without Vince, not anymore atleast.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The High Fliers set looks great. May have to pick that one up.

In case anyone is wondering (or cares), the only extra for the SummerSlam DVD is a backstage interview with Daniel Bryan. The BluRay will have a second disc with the RAW and SmackDown go-home shows from the week before the PPV.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Picked up SATAN'S PRISON.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Why the fuck is it called 'Iron Will' in England?

Honestly, I thought it was an Iron Man set


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh, it's better.

Now I have to wait for the big screen in the rumpus room to free itself, then I can indulge. Plan on starting with RAW 2009 Elimination Chamber. Iirc that being fucking awesome.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Why the fuck is it called 'Iron Will' in England?
> 
> Honestly, I thought it was an Iron Man set



It's not just 'England' it's called Iron Will in. Silvervision is the licencesed reseller for WWE DVDs for most of Europe and Satan's Prison is being released in England, Wales, Ireland, Scotland, France, Germany, Italy etc. etc.... as Iron Will. So not just England.

On their FAcebook page some from Silvervision gave some poppycock answer to the question "why was the title changed from Satan's Prison"? about how it "had to be changed or it wouldn't be released" and claimed it was WWE who changed the name of it.

The Steel Cage DVD and one of the ECW comp. DVDs have the word "Bloodsport" in the title for every other release except the European ones.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

It's just a name. Who gives a fuck.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm australian and my copy of "Bloodsport" had no "Bloodsport" on it. ah I shouldn't have bought it anyway. :lmao


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

The ECW one? Did you not like it? I thought it was a very good ECW comp though you'd kinda have to like ECW to like it.

I got the Steel Cage one wrong, it says Bloodbath not Bloodsport.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> It's just a name. Who gives a fuck.


Well I do, since I was about to order it! I thought I was buying an iron man set! For a second I thought I was finally getting Kurt vs Lesnar in high quality


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> Well I do, since I was about to order it! I thought I was buying an iron man set! For a second I thought I was finally getting Kurt vs Lesnar in high quality


I'd mark for an Iron Man set . Until then, I'll just have to make do with my WWE 24/7 version of Angle/Lesnar Iron Man .


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

redeadening said:


> I still think Austin should have stunned Vince after the match. I know the heel turn was perfectly executed and made total sense, but still, it kinda hurt seeing Austin do that. Which is probably the idea they were going for
> 
> But in terms of psychology and storytelling, not to mention the white hot atmosphere, hatred, and in-ring action? It was phenomenal.


I agree, but if Rock hadn't left the next night and they had a major heel Austin/Vince vs face Rock program history might look back at the finish differently.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

KingCal said:


> I'd mark for an Iron Man set . Until then, I'll just have to make do with my WWE 24/7 version of Angle/Lesnar Iron Man .


Did I read here or somewhere else that WWE have videos of Bret Hart iron man matches against Flair and Owen? How many iron man matches do you reckon WWE have in their vault? Enough for a set? I'd love one too.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Forever Unchained said:


> Did I read here or somewhere else that WWE have videos of Bret Hart iron man matches against Flair and Owen? How many iron man matches do you reckon WWE have in their vault? Enough for a set? I'd love one too.


I've never heard that WWE have the footage of those matches (only fancams out there atm), but if they do it would be awesome to stick them on a DVD at some point. There are currently 6 Iron Man matches that have been on TV or PPV (one 30 minutes), then another 30 minute submission one that isn't listed as an official Iron Man match, and then a couple of Bret/Flair matches out there, at least one with Owen, and probably a few more we haven't heard about. More than enough for a set, but with 2 of them involving Benoit... either they won't make it or there will be some serious commentary editing that would suck .

Edit: And then there are the WCW 30 minutes ones from 92 and 93 (Steamboat/Rude and Dustin/Rude), and maybe some more from other promotions that they own footage for, but I have never heard of any.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6b389_bret-hart-vs-owen-hartiron-man-matc

I don't see any camera crew at ringside there. Sometimes they'd film matches just from the ringside without a full crew. I don't quite know why but there are some matches that haven't aired fully that you can see some cameramen on.

I'm reading through Bret's book atm and he said he hated the Flair iron man match cause Flair fucked up the pacing of the falls or something.


They must surely put that Smackdown Iron Man match on DVD at some point! Without ads obviously. Fingers crossed for an Angle DVD when he's done with TNA, if he's ever done with TNA.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCal said:


> I've never heard that WWE have the footage of those matches (only fancams out there atm), but if they do it would be awesome to stick them on a DVD at some point. There are currently 6 Iron Man matches that have been on TV or PPV (one 30 minutes), then another 30 minute submission one that isn't listed as an official Iron Man match, and then a couple of Bret/Flair matches out there, at least one with Owen, and probably a few more we haven't heard about. More than enough for a set, but with 2 of them involving Benoit... either they won't make it or there will be some serious commentary editing that would suck .
> 
> Edit: And then there are the WCW 30 minutes ones from 92 and 93 (*Steamboat/Rude* and Dustin/Rude), and maybe some more from other promotions that they own footage for, but I have never heard of any.


Cal, dont disappoint me. Have you seen it yet or not?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> Cal, dont disappoint me. Have you seen it yet or not?


Ummm... sure, why not. Awesome stuff... Rude was great, and so was Steamboat, and they used nice psychology. ****1/2.

Not buying it? Nah, I wouldn't either .

I've got the Steamboat set, I'll watch it tomorrow. Haven't really watched much wrestling in the last week, burnt myself out with the poll elsewhere, and then catching up on months worth of WWE 2010 tv shit .


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

_RAW Elimination Chamber 2009 - ****1/2_

Rey 'fucking' Mysterio.

_RAW Elimination Chamber 2010 - ***1/2-***3/4_

Nice match, although the Eliminations came a little randomly and there were no finishing stretches/near falls. Otherwise, very very good. Randy and Ted's stuff was good. The aftermath to this match is awesome.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Forever Unchained said:


> The ECW one? Did you not like it? I thought it was a very good ECW comp though *you'd kinda have to like ECW to like it.*
> 
> I got the Steel Cage one wrong, it says Bloodbath not Bloodsport.


I haven't watched it yet but given my view of ECW nowadays I'm gonna regret it. aka, the bold part. 



KingCal said:


> Awesome stuff... Rude was great, and so was Steamboat, and they used nice psychology. ****1/2.


That would actually pass for a lot of guys you'll run into.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

I assume I'm not the only one who really likes Rick Rude? I remember seeing that Iron Man match years ago around the time of WrestleMania XII and despite being both a Bret and Shawn mark I loved that Beach Blast one more than theirs. I even liked the stuff he did with Warrior. Probably gave him his only good matches which surely wasn't easy!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Forever Unchained said:


> I assume I'm not the only one who really likes Rick Rude? I remember seeing that Iron Man match years ago around the time of WrestleMania XII and despite being both a Bret and Shawn mark I loved that Beach Blast one more than theirs. I even liked the stuff he did with Warrior. Probably gave him his only good matches which surely wasn't easy!


Not even close to being the only one who likes Rude . Guy was awesome, especially his early 90's WCW run that I still need to get around to watching in full .

Just ordered WWE Live in Italy from 2007 since its on sale at Silvervision. Was gonna order it a couple of weeks ago but it went out of stock, and I was beginning to think it wouldn't come back in until the sale was over, but I got an email the other day telling me it was back in stock . Only really bought it for the Kennedy/Undertaker match lol, since I don't remember it happening AT ALL. Also has a Batista/Finlay match that has potential to be awesome based on their matches in 2006.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Listen Sweathogs, if you aren't down with Rick Rude you just aren't a real man to begin with. Guy is really awesome, I wish i had more of his stuff on DVD (hint BigCal).

Actually Cal, how much do your DA and Rude sets overlap?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

There are only around 7 matches that are on both sets, so not bad for an 11 disc set and a 7 disc set .

Just tried to watch Steamboat/Rude Iron Man match... and turned it off. Couldn't sit through it. Stupid fucking WWE releasing 4:3 video footage in 16:9. Are they retarded? The damn things at the side are just in the way, would have been better if they left them black, which is what I see when I go full screen with a non widescreen DVD on my PC anyway, and I can deal with just blackness there... but some pattern shit? Its just distracting. Will have to watch it on either the Rude/Steamboat/DA set later.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah those 4.3 side bars were annoying.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Plan on starting with RAW 2009 Elimination Chamber. Iirc that being fucking awesome.


That was my Match of the Year for 2009. There were so many small touches and storyline culminations in that match that added to the in-ring action that I just absolutely loved it. Bit of a sketchy spot where Edge missed a tackle on Mysterio (or Mysterio missed a dodge) and Jericho had to come in and hit a weak Spear of his own, but other than that, the match was perfection.

The many, many things I loved:

The dropping headscissors from the ceiling.
Kane smiling at Mysterio getting thrown into the side of his pod.
Both Knox and Kane (who had been feuding with Mysterio) coming in at the worst possible time for Mysterio.
Kane scaring Edge in his chamber despite the fact that both were heels.
Mysterio sneaking up on Knox before jumping on his back.
Edge getting beat up inside of his own pod as soon as it opened.
Cena knocking on the inside of his pod to get Edge's attention before waving hello and putting on his game face.
Edge's smirk after eliminating Cena.
Mysterio catching Edge with the same rollup with which Hardy eliminated Edge earlier that night.
Edge launching Mysterio into the pod the same way they used to combine for _Air Mysterio_ in 2002.


Loved it. Probably my favorite booking of a multi-man elimination match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Really? I didn't think it was anything special aside from the whole Edge angle and Rey's performance.

I suppose it could use a rewatch.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Fuck.

But yeah, they were annoying. All their footage is 4:3! Why make it in HD?


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Am I right in thinking that these are the only Bob Backlund 80s matches available on DVD "officially" ie. WWE DVDs?



> *
> Hogan Unreleased DVD:*
> WWE Championship Match
> Bob Backlund vs. Hulk Hogan
> ...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably which is a shame.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

I left out the Billy Graham match from his "20 years too soon" DVD. It wasn't released in Europe. There also might've been a few matches on the Legends of Wrestling DVDs that weren't released here either.


Do many Backlund matches from his prime get aired on the Vintage Collection on Sky Sports or the 24/7 on demand thing?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

KingCal said:


> There are only around 7 matches that are on both sets, so not bad for an 11 disc set and a 7 disc set .
> 
> Just tried to watch Steamboat/Rude Iron Man match... and turned it off. Couldn't sit through it. Stupid fucking WWE releasing 4:3 video footage in 16:9. Are they retarded? The damn things at the side are just in the way, would have been better if they left them black, which is what I see when I go full screen with a non widescreen DVD on my PC anyway, and I can deal with just blackness there... but some pattern shit? Its just distracting. Will have to watch it on either the Rude/Steamboat/DA set later.


Set your player to 4:3 mode, WWE gives you the option to do that on any of their widescreen DVDs (compilations since the Steamboat set, PPVs since WM24), which is something TNA annoyingly fails to do.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

superdupersonic said:


> Set your player to 4:3 mode, WWE gives you the option to do that on any of their widescreen DVDs (compilations since the Steamboat set, PPVs since WM24), which is something TNA annoyingly fails to do.


But that will make it even worse, because the actual video IS 4:3, but instead of leaving it like that, they MADE it 16:9 by adding their own borders at either side, so making it 4:3 will make the video smaller and will still have the borders.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Nope, it gets rid of the borders, unlike the new TNA DVDs. Check out my files for the matches I uploaded from that DVD set. All captured with my player in 4:3 mode.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I just tried it and it didn't get rid of the borders for me. Might try a different DVD player...

Edit: that's better, my dvd player does it but the one downstairs doesn't .


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I know that Windows Media won't adjust it, as the aspect ratio is determined by the monitor.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

quoipourquoi said:


> That was my Match of the Year for 2009. There were so many small touches and storyline culminations in that match that added to the in-ring action that I just absolutely loved it. Bit of a sketchy spot where Edge missed a tackle on Mysterio (or Mysterio missed a dodge) and Jericho had to come in and hit a weak Spear of his own, but other than that, the match was perfection.
> 
> The many, many things I loved:
> 
> ...


Oh tell me about it. Amazing match, ****1/2 stars. I love the match mainly for Rey Mysterio but Edge, Jericho, Kane, Knox and Cena all played their roles extremely well. It was awesome seeing Cena get eliminated so quick just because of the shock factor, nothing against Cena. I love the way they did the Edge/Rey showdown, with the near falls, the crowd was going insane. Mysterio was built up throughout the whole match and it looked as though he was going to win only to be thwarted by Edge who basically annihilated Rey by throwing him into the hard plastic casing on the pods. Rey did an awesome spot in the match, he also did it in the 2010 one too, instead of being thrown into the corner post, he goes through and headbutts the pod plastic. Makes such a loud thud, awesome.

The match might be the most underrated match of all time, it is certainly the best Chamber match exceeding the 2002 one. I still woulda liked more Cena, but the fact that he gets eliminated in 2 minutes shocks me every fucking time. I like shocks.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

All this talk of the Raw 2009 EC makes me want to go watch it again. So I am. Right now. Looked at my review I did for the match the day after it happened, and I loved it, so should be interesting to see if it holds up or even gets better. Right now I would put the NYR 05 match ahead of it (being the best one), not sure any more about the first one though, I don't like that nearly as much as I used to, probably requires a re-watch though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Paul Fucking Roma was a horseman at one point? WTF? Was the guy running the company at the time high or something?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Paul Fucking Roma was a horseman at one point? WTF? Was the guy running the company at the time high or something?


It's quite possible that nobody was running the company at the time and Roma joined.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Speaking of underrated matches, here is one.

DX vs Rated RKO (NYR 07) - ****1/4

It really is a shame that it never gets talked about.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

KingCal said:


> All this talk of the Raw 2009 EC makes me want to go watch it again. So I am. Right now. Looked at my review I did for the match the day after it happened, and I loved it, so should be interesting to see if it holds up or even gets better. Right now I would put the NYR 05 match ahead of it (being the best one), not sure any more about the first one though, I don't like that nearly as much as I used to, probably requires a re-watch though.


I started low on the first one, ***1/2 then went up to ****1/2 on a second viewing. 

Will definitely have to check out the NYR 2005 one next after hearing you call it the best one yet. It certainly has the best line-up of any Chamber match.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

RAW EC from 2009 is ****1/4. It's easily one of the best matches of the year, behind only Edge/Cena LMS, Taker/Michaels and Orton/Cena I Quit. Simply awesome stuff. Also, Flair/Steamboat STARS~!

Chi-Town Rumble, *****1/2*: Not as good as a I remembered it being, and considering it used to be at 5 snowflakes, it's a pretty dramatic drop.

WrestleWar, *******: This match is probably in my top 5 of all time at the moment. Simply awesome. The pacing, psychology and length of the match just made it an excellent experience.

Clash of Champions, *****3/4*: Great match, but it dropped 1/4* because my patience was wearing thin after a while. The match was fantastic, but there's only so much wrestling I can handle while watching on a fucking laptop screen in a car.

Orton/Cena, I Quit, ****1/2
Orton/Benoit, No Holds Barred, ****1/2

Great shit.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> I started low on the first one, ***1/2 then went up to ****1/2 on a second viewing.
> 
> Will definitely have to check out the NYR 2005 one next after hearing you call it the best one yet. It certainly has the best line-up of any Chamber match.


I started off at ****1/2 for the first one, would probably drop to **** these days as I tend to get really fucking bored with it comes down to HHH and Y2J beating the shit out of Shawn. Plus a Booker T and RVD match doesn't deserve such high STARS~! .

After watching Raw 09 chamber match again last night, I pretty much feel the exact same as I did when I first watched it. ****1/4 for it, and a tad dull when Knox comes in, but it doesn't last too long. Edge/Mysterio at the end is still motherfuckingly awesome. Tremendous how much the crowd was into it, and how much they wanted Rey to win. Not often you see fans getting into false finishes like that over and over again when hardly any of the moves could be considered enough to win a match. Just awesome.

Rey flying head first into Kane's chamber as he looks on and laughs is still one of my favourite parts of the match .



Ruiner87 said:


> Orton/Benoit, No Holds Barred, ****1/2


Have you seen their match from 2 weeks before? Even more awesome imo.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Have you seen their match from 2 weeks before? Even more awesome imo.


Unfortunately, no. But I'm downloading it now! 

I have, however, seen the match from three weeks before where Or*bland*o Jordan (GET IT? I'M SO FUCKING SUBTLE AND WITTY) interferes. Despite the crappy ending, it was a nice little match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Benoit and Orton had a handful of good to fantastic matches around December 05/Jan 06. Only thing that could ruin any of them was Orlando Jordan getting involved... or even worse... Booker T on commentary *shudders*. I'd rather listen to Michael Cole call an entire PPV on his own than listen to Booker T call one match on Smackdown.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Benoit and Orton had a handful of good to fantastic matches around December 05/Jan 06. Only thing that could ruin any of them was Orlando Jordan getting involved... or even worse... Booker T on commentary *shudders*. I'd rather listen to Michael Cole call an entire PPV on his own than listen to Booker T call one match on Smackdown.


Benoit/Orton matches were always awesome. As for the Bookman on commentary, I think it's hilarious in an awful sort of way. Sure, he's terrible, but that's what makes it funny.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

He's so terrible its unbearable to listen to imo lol . Puts me off the matches most of the time. Can't believe how many times he commentated on matches in 2006. Urgh. And trust them to always be the matches I wanted to see. That was the worst part about me watching and reviewing every SD 06 match that interest me :lmao.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

KingCal said:


> He's so terrible its unbearable to listen to imo lol . Puts me off the matches most of the time. Can't believe how many times he commentated on matches in 2006. Urgh. And trust them to always be the matches I wanted to see. That was the worst part about me watching and reviewing every SD 06 match that interest me :lmao.


Well, hopefully Booker T's commentary isn't too horrible on Orton/Benoit, because it just finished downloading (Stupid family, downloading things at the same time as me. Slow as fuck, tbh) I'll give it a watch tomorrow, can't be fucked doing it now- I'm too sleepy.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

KING BOOKAH's commentary is priceless.

Will never be able to beat JBL. Best commentator ever, imho. Don't believe me, watch him pimp the fuck out of Mr.Kennedy at the Royal Rumble 2007.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Quick heads up to people in the UK/Europe.. Silvervision will be selling WrestleMania 17 tagged classic DVD for £8.99 this week for their wednesday madness sale thingy. Since a lot of people love the event and not many people own the original release these days, I thought I would let ya know .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

WCCW looks like an awesome promotion.

But the documentary. Wow. So fucking depressing. Not as bad as Jake's but man, sad shit right there. How the hell did Kevin survive so long with a family like that?


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

KingCal said:


> But that will make it even worse, because the actual video IS 4:3, but instead of leaving it like that, they MADE it 16:9 by adding their own borders at either side, so making it 4:3 will make the video smaller and will still have the borders.





superdupersonic said:


> Set your player to 4:3 mode, WWE gives you the option to do that on any of their widescreen DVDs (compilations since the Steamboat set, PPVs since WM24), which is something TNA annoyingly fails to do.




They fucked up the Royal Rumble 2008 DVD. It's in 16:9 so on a 4:9 you can't add in the bars via DVD player settings and this means you miss out onthe sides of the image. 

Subsequent DVDs were released in anamorphic widescreen meaning if your player is set to letterbox you get the black bars.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

redeadening said:


> WCCW looks like an awesome promotion.
> 
> But the documentary. Wow. So fucking depressing. Not as bad as Jake's but man, sad shit right there. How the hell did Kevin survive so long with a family like that?


I have both the WWE DVD and the Heroes of World Class. I don't know which documentary or DVD to watch first. Any ides folks?


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Rating on Austin vs. Rock WM 17?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

****5/8. not a joke rating either, I don't exactly use * anymore, but I can still estimate where I'd rate matches. This one'd be b/w ****1/2-3/4 so I'm saying it's ****5/8.  Likely the best match of 2001, but I'll be damned if 3SOH & Benoit/Austin II aren't close. Still haven't seen that 21/5 tag.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*ECW Extreme Elimination Chamber 2006
*
Okay, now this one was a major clusterfuck and I'm shocked the fans didn't shit on it more. First off, the booking is easily the worst part of this one. Sabu is taken out of the match, and in comes Hardcore Holly. First of all, Sabu is a crazy motherfucker and this match suits him perfect, but if you're not going to have him in this match and Hardcore Holly instead, do it from the start. Don't tease Sabu to be in the match then take him out. The fans and myself were pissed about this one. RVD and Holly start the match off, and RVD is wrestling as though he's fat and 80 years old. He does a couple spots, blades then gets eliminated. What the fuck. Of all people to absolutely STINK Rob Van Dam was one of them. Then there was CM Punk, the clear fan favourite, and what do they do? They have him eliminated first... By Hardcore Holly. This just pisses the fans of even more. Next up is Holly's elimination, it's botched. The ref counts 2, shows Test the shoulder was off the ground then kicks Holly out the match. Okay. That brings us to Test, the man of the match (although this is no honor). Test does a sick spot off the top of the pod, and well, thats all you pretty much need to watch from this match. All 5 eliminations of Test, RVD, Holly and Big Show come in 10 minutes. This is all to get Bobby Lashley over? Right?

the bad (and the awful)
- Sloppy action
- Poor booking
- Quick, meaningless eliminations
- Clear fan favourite eliminated first, why the fuck should the fans care after this?
- Eliminations popping up out of nowhere
- Bobby Lashley 'breaking steel' instead of breaking the pod glass
- Big Show running away from Lashley. WTF.
- Heyman telling Big Show to run from Lashley. WTF

the good
- TEST was quite awesome
- RVD's blade job
- CM Punk the most over person in the match
- The match didn't drag (the shit wasn't dragged through the carpet)


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*WWE Top 3 in 2006*

1. Chris Benoit vs William Regal (No Mercy) *****1/2*

- only 11 minutes, but man, THIS is wrestling. 

2. Kurt Angle vs Undertaker (No Way Out) *****1/2*

- Kurt showed what kind of psychology you need to use when fighting big guys. Amazing match!

3. Chris Benoit vs Finlay (Judgment Day) *****1/2*

- these two FTW here, fantastic natural wrestling all around.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> ****5/8. not a joke rating either, I don't exactly use * anymore, but I can still estimate where I'd rate matches. This one'd be b/w ****1/2-3/4 so I'm saying it's ****5/8.  Likely the best match of 2001, but I'll be damned if 3SOH & Benoit/Austin II aren't close. Still haven't seen that 21/5 tag.


No Angle vs Austin Summerslam? Disappointing. Nope1993.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> No Angle vs Austin Summerslam? Disappointing. Nope1993.


He was hit on the head and ended up thinking 3SOH is awesome and Angle/Austin SS is crap. When all sane people have it the other way around .

Ok, just me for the most part. Don't like 3SOH any more.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Angle/Austin Summerslam 01 is awesome. Probably my 2nd favorite Angle match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Angle/Austin Summerslam 01 is awesome. Probably my 2nd favorite Angle match.


The first being Vs Lesnar at SS 03 right? Right? :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No, vs Child Slayer at Rumble 2003.

The Lesnar/Angle Ironman might end up at #2 if I ever see it again and not on a crappy VHS tape.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCal said:


> The first being Vs Lesnar at SS 03 right? Right? :side:


Wrong, its clearly Angle vs Anderson at Lockdown or Angle vs Jeff Hardy at No Surrender.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll probably never make an effort to see either of those matches.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I'll probably never make an effort to see either of those matches.


But, but. They have the highest concentration of finishers and SPOTZ of any other Angle match. Its simple maths. So obviously they are the best two matches.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The term MOTYC 2010 doesn't mean a lot to me. Especially if its coming from the TNA section.

I don't ever want to see another Anderson/Kennedy/Abortion with a Mic match ever again. As Lady Croft would say... total shoot.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> The Lesnar/Angle Ironman might end up at #2 if I ever see it again and not on a crappy VHS tape.


Well if you ever make another order with me, I'll be sure to throw in a nice 27/7 version of the match in for ya .

Oh, and everyone needs to watch Punk/Undertaker from SD last week. ****, and my 2nd TV MOTY so far and 3rd MOTY overall. Epic stuff.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, I might need some RUDE, BACKLUND & DANGEROUS ALLIANCE stuff in the near future.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

You saw Taker vs Punk? It really was great shit man. Undertaker sold the vegetative state like a motherfucker, and Punk was the arrogant piece of shit who wanted to take advantage. IMO it was the best match they ever had together.

Drew, Kofi, Christian, Rhodes, Swagger, MVP and Alberto. All of them are tearing it up.

Smackdown has been on fire lately. I enjoyed the Alberto vs Matt Hardy match too.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> You saw Taker vs Punk? It really was great shit man. Undertaker sold the vegetative state like a motherfucker, and Punk was the arrogant piece of shit who wanted to take advantage. IMO it was the best match they ever had together.
> 
> Drew, Kofi, Christian, Rhodes, Swagger, MVP and Alberto. All of them are tearing it up.
> 
> Smackdown has been on fire lately. I enjoyed the Alberto vs Matt Hardy match too.


Of course I saw it, why wouldn't I? Its THE UNDERTAKER. I don't miss his matches . Plus SD is the only wrestling show I look forward to watching every week these days.

Did a big review of the match too, might as well post it here I guess .

*The Undertaker Vs CM Punk - WWE Smackdown 10/09/2010*

Not often I get the "big match feel" from a TV main event these days, but they managed to do it here thanks to the great promo at the start of the show between these two men, and the fact that Punk sent the SES to the back so he could do this on his own.

Punk is determined to make a statement tonight against The Undertaker, while The Undertaker is here to show his brother Kane that despite not being 100%, and having not wrestled for a couple of months, he can still go. Pretty high stakes for both men in terms of storylines (Undertaker) and character (Punk).

Pointed this out in the SD thread, but I gotta mention it again; the pop Undertaker gets for doing nothing more than taking off his hood and rolling his eyes back is EPIC.

Undertaker is taking things slowly, not rushing into anything straight away, because he realises he isn't at his best, and Punk IS a dangerous man. Despite a slow start though, Undertaker gets in control as he begins to work over the arm, setting up to Old School and then something bigger. However, in his weakened state, Undertaker isn't able to keep his balance and falls on the ropes. Punk looks a little shocked at what just happened, but doesn't waste much time in taking advantage.

The awesomeness that is Punk comes out now, as he starts working over the arm and screams "how do you like it?" at Undertaker. Undertaker makes Punk look like a million *insert currency here* with how he takes Punk's offence and how he sells it too. Not often you see Undertaker getting dropped from a single punch, especially not from a smaller guy, but it happens here. Undertaker knows exactly how his character should be acting due to the circumstances, and he plays it better than maybe anyone else in the world could. Going back to what Clique said about Undertaker being the best seller ever, matches like this prove that he might very well be the best seller in the world RIGHT NOW at the very least.

We get a few Undertaker hope spots, but between Punk cutting him off, and Undertaker simply not being able to follow up, Punk continues to control this match and looks certain to win.

Punk continues to look extremely strong in this match even when Undertaker is making a comeback, mainly during the part where he goes punch for punch with the Dead Man in the centre of the ring for longer than anyone Punk's size should, and also kicking out of a Chokeslam!

The finish keeps Punk looking strong too, as he finally hits the GTS, but can't follow up straight away due to taking the Chokeslam a few moments ago. When he finally crawls over for the cover, Undertaker pulls out THAT SUBMISSION HOLD and gets the victory. Like I said, keeps Punk looking strong due to kicking out of the Chokeslam and managing to hit his finisher, and then showing us that The Undertaker can still pull out the quick win when it comes down to it. Helps with the build to the NOC match with Kane too.

This is one hell of a match. Undertaker sold his "condition" incredibly, and Punk looked fantastic with his offence and how he controlled 90% of this match, and came sooooo damn close to actually winning. Kept both men looking strong, and continued the great build up to Kane Vs The Undertaker. Not sure if I would call it the current TV MOTY, but its real close.

*Rating: *****


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Taker/Punk sounds fun.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Undertaker is master of selling. NWO 06, WM 26, and this whole vegetative state thing, each one a masterpiece. You legitimately think hes been taken out.

The match also showcased what Punk can do when given a chance.

BTW, what did you think of Drew when he wrestled Christian 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> Undertaker is master of selling. NWO 06, WM 26, and this whole vegetative state thing, each one a masterpiece. You legitimately think hes been taken out.
> 
> The match also showcased what Punk can do when given a chance.
> 
> BTW, what did you think of Drew when he wrestled Christian 2 weeks ago?


This match?

*Christian Vs Drew McIntyre - Smackdown 03/09/2010*

Christian's ribs are fucked after he got jumped moments ago by McIntyre, so that's an instant target for the Scotsman. Drew beats him down a little, and tells Christian he should have gave up, which gets a reply from Captain Charisma in the form of an uppercut .

Fuck, that bearhug from Drew looked awesome. Not often 2 guys of similar height, who aren't near 7 footers or fat bastards, can make a bearhug look like a good hold, but the way Drew kept Christian's feet off the ground and just shook him around was awesome.

And speaking of awesome... Drew catches Christian coming off the ropes with a crossbody, and turns him around into a backbreaker. Didn't realise Drew was this strong lol!

Christian getting the quick win out of nowhere was a fine ending, keeps Christian looking strong against Del Rio (since it seems they will be having a feud), while at the same time keeping Drew pretty strong because he beat the shit out of Christian most of the match, but was too hurt himself to kick out.

Good match, but too short . Would have liked them to have gone 15+ minutes or something. Ah well. Still good, but a step behind their other matches for sure.

*Rating: **1/2*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I really like how Christian sold the ribs and Drew just 100% focused all his attacks on that area. You just dont see that kind of dedication anymore. I used to hate Drew but the guy really knows how to wrassle old school. Very impressive work. Very short, but oh so very sweet.

What about Alberto's recent performances?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> I really like how Christian sold the ribs and Drew just 100% focused all his attacks on that area. You just dont see that kind of dedication anymore. I used to hate Drew but the guy really knows how to wrassle old school. Very impressive work. Very short, but oh so very sweet.
> 
> What about Alberto's recent performances?


Haven't written much about Alberto Del Overrated, but the guy is looking better every week. Just a shame 90% of people on here seem to view him as a new GOD or some shit, when he has done a total of fuck all to earn the praise he is getting. Thought his debut match with Rey sucked, and having a bad match with Rey doesn't make me think much to you. He HAS been getting better though, and I did love it when he faced that new guy in a squash match, and winked at him before he shoved him off the ropes to the floor . I'm hoping he gets a series with Christian, since Christian has done wonders to make me like Drew.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The gimmick is gold, but yes, the wrestling does need work. I think hes still adapting his wrestling style to fit the new gimmick. He was a very good lucha libre style wrestler, but that kind of stuff wont cut it with the whole 'Honorable Man' thing they have going. Hes definitely adjusting though. I am liking his arm work and egotistical prick style. Kinda JBL-eque.

And his Christian feud should be great. Apparently they had the best match every night in Europe while on tour.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dos Caras Jr owns motherfucker.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I just saw Taker vs Bret Royal Rumble 1996.

Great main event. But very, different.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> I just saw Taker vs Bret Royal Rumble 1996.
> 
> Great main event. But very, different.


Slow is probably a good way to describe that match, and people either love it or hate it. I love it .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes. It was slow. Psychology was very sound. Taker was the power move brawler who kicked ass. Bret had to everything he could to ground him and take the knee apart. Taker no sold, but hey, that was the gimmick at the time 

Crowd was weird too. They kept switching between who they liked. Instead of cheering, they just alternated in who they booed.

As for the slowness. Its understandable. I liked it when Taker had control. When he finally got up from the leg dissection and went ballistic, that was awesome. Taker looked like one pissed off SOB. Then when Bret saw his Knee work wasnt working as well as he hoped taking the mask off made sense too. It was his last resort and he was getting desperate.

Overall. It was good. Long. Kinda slow. But its what a main event should be.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

redeadening said:


> No Angle vs Austin Summerslam? Disappointing. Nope1993.


I didn;t like it on first watch and thought it was great on second but nothing more than like **** or something. Top 3-5 for angle though.



KingCal said:


> He was hit on the head and ended up thinking 3SOH is awesome and Angle/Austin SS is crap. When all sane people have it the other way around .
> 
> Ok, just me for the most part. Don't like 3SOH any more.


no you sucks. for example:



KingCal said:


> The first being Vs Lesnar at SS 03 right? Right? :side:


that match is stinky and you know it. :side:



McQueen said:


> I'll probably never make an effort to see either of those matches.


Watch the Kennedy/Angle Cage for laughs. HILARIOUS moonsault by Angle.


redeadening said:


> What about Alberto's recent performances?


I've watched nearly every match he's had and I think he's been a lazy sack of crap. I was really excited when I heard they were bringing in a Lucha guy too. 

Didn;t think Taker/Punk was super or anything but definitely worth a watch. I'll probably rewatch it now thanks to cal. :$


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm about to purchase some DVD's to add to my ever-growing WWE collection.

What are the thoughts on the following and whether you recommend buying them:

The Best of Saturday Night Main Event
Starrcade Essential Collection
Jeff Hardy My Life My Rules (not necessarily a Hardy fan but it seems like it could be entertaining)
History of the Intercontinental Championship
The Dusty Rhodes Story


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd say all of those are great but I haven't watched the Hardy one. SNME and Starrcade are AWESOME, Dusty's is real good (Flair GAB 86 Cage is underrated and ridiculously great) and IC has a little bit of everything (for WWE anyway).


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I should really get that Jeff Hardy DVD. I'm a huge fan of his work. Yeah.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Speaking of him I watched /Umaga GAB 07 yesterday and I loved it. little uninteresting at one point but the match built nicely from Hardy getting smashed to- trying to come back to- Umaga putting on a resthold to- Hrady fighting back again to- few high risk stuff to- back and forth stuff to- nearfalls to- Umaga frenzying and smashing the fuck out of Hardy (who bumped like a madman and looked like a piece of spaghetti after taking the spike). I prefer it to Cena/Lashley for MOTN tbh.

Jeff's a real good tag worker too. I find a lot of his pre-WWE return stuff not for me though. Umaga was a gem. A big, sweaty, four hundred pound, gibberish yelling gem.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, his ring work is at it's peak around 2008 and 2009. Within that year he probably had better matches than 90% of the roster. 

There's something about his ring work that just attracts me to his matches. Umaga and him had some great chemistry and if they were given more time they could have had a classic, no doubt. Umaga was a great wrestler, a great big man.

What a shame he never got a 3rd run in the WWE, potentially as World Champ at that.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Never did like those Umaga/Hardy match as much as everyone else. Thought the cage match wasn't that good at all, even though everyone else was fapping to it when it happened, and then there was that fucking god awful fall count anywhere match or something where they just spent 90% of the match throwing each other into walls and then went for the most stupid looking finish I have ever seen but tried to make it big and epic.

I do remember them having some solid matches though, just not the two I mentioned . One of my favourite Jeff matches definitely has to be one of the HHH matches from 2001. I remember one being better than the other, and I think I was opposite to everyone else when thinking which one was the better match lol.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

My favourite Jeff Hardy matches are:

-The match where Austin and Triple H kept hitting him, Jeff and Lita with steel chairs for about ten minutes while enjoying it

-When Punk lost his mind, hit the MMA elbows, beat the hell of Hardy with a steel chair, and shouted "Put him back together so I can break him again"

-The Steel Cage match with Punk where Punk beat his ass like the little bitch that he is. And then when Jeff was all sad like a gay ass with all that crying shit, Punk came back and hit him with the belt

-When Jeff wanted the belt so bad but Triple H kept laughing at him and went all technical on his Jeff's ass and in the end retained the title an kept loling at Jeff for sucking so bad.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

redeadening said:


> My favourite Jeff Hardy matches are:
> 
> -The match where Austin and Triple H kept hitting him, Jeff and Lita with steel chairs for about ten minutes while enjoying it
> 
> ...


:lmao Couldn't have said it better myself lol. The Power Trip beating Team Extreme with chairs is one of my favourite Raw moments ever. Lita crawling over Matt and Austin beating her with the chair anways is gold.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm watching Hogan vs Undertaker from Survivor Series, and wow, Hogan sucks more than I previously thought.

First, there's him taking a tombstone piledriver and popping right back up...lol...really?

It's one thing to jump out of a pin after taking one like HBK, but COMPLETELY no-selling it is just ridiculous. And then there's the big boot and leg drop. I know times have changed, but have their ever been weaker moves in wrestling?


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> I'm watching Hogan vs Undertaker from Survivor Series, and wow, Hogan sucks more than I previously thought.
> 
> First, there's him taking a tombstone piledriver and popping right back up...lol...really?
> 
> It's one thing to jump out of a pin after taking one like HBK, but COMPLETELY no-selling it is just ridiculous. And then there's the big boot and leg drop. I know times have changed, but have their ever been weaker moves in wrestling?


If you like that than check out how Hogan sells Undertakers Chokeslam.

Any ratings for the Batista/Cena series?


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

About to watch Unforgiven '03 headlined by Triple H vs Goldberg. People are too hard on Goldberg. I think he's a damn good power wrestler.


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

Ratings for the ppv matches of Undertakers last title reign.

1. Undertaker vs CM Punk vs Batista vs Rey Mysterio (Bragging Rights) - ***
2. Undertaker vs Chris Jericho vs Big Show (Survivor Series) - **1/2
3. Undertaker vs Batista (TLC) - **3/4
4. Undertaker vs Rey Mysterio (Royal Rumble) - ***
5. Undertaker vs Jericho vs Morrison vs Mysterio vs CM Punk vs R Truth (Elimination Chamber) - ***3/4


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

TheHitmanHart said:


> About to watch Unforgiven '03 headlined by Triple H vs Goldberg. People are too hard on Goldberg. I think he's a damn good power wrestler.


Didnt one of his kicks almost kill Bret?

He has charisma dont get me wrong, and the look, and the power, but he was never really a wrassler.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I remember one Hardy/Umaga match, had to be a falls count anywhere match but I remember the finish being laughably fake involving a ladder outside that jeff jumped off of onto what was supposed to be Umaga on the concrete but their was something obstructing the view (hell you didn't even see Umaga the last 2 minutes of the match) so it obviously was some sort of padding.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> I remember one Hardy/Umaga match, had to be a falls count anywhere match but I remember the finish being laughably fake involving a ladder outside that jeff jumped off of onto what was supposed to be Umaga on the concrete but their was something obstructing the view (hell you didn't even see Umaga the last 2 minutes of the match) so it obviously was some sort of padding.


That's the match I was talking about earlier with the terrible finish. I think it was a truck he jumped from too, not a ladder . Either way it was AWFUL, like the rest of the match that consisted of them throwing each other into walls until they made it to the outside.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCal said:


> That's the match I was talking about earlier with the terrible finish. I think it was a truck he jumped from too, not a ladder . Either way it was AWFUL, like the rest of the match that consisted of them throwing each other into walls until they made it to the outside.


But it had BRAWLZ AND SPOTZ!

And isnt that what great wrestling is?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> But it had BRAWLZ AND SPOTZ!
> 
> And isnt that what great wrestling is?


Did I click in the TNA section by mistake? :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your right it was a truck. And yeah it was shit, I honestly didn't think much of his stuff with Umaga. However I did think his stuff with Triple H (What!?) was pretty good, I daresay maybe even great, and I don't think Triple H is all that great at making too many people look great but Jeff Hardy is one of them.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I recently saw a few TNA matches. And they made me physicaly ill. So in response, I downloaded the Starrcade Essential Collection so I could watch Tully Blanchard beat the living fuck out of Magnum TA.

Its almost better than sex. Almost


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You aren't allowed to have sex, you aren't foolin' anyone Cape.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> I recently saw a few TNA matches. And they made me physicaly ill. So in response, I downloaded the Starrcade Essential Collection so I could watch Tully Blanchard beat the living fuck out of Magnum TA.
> 
> Its almost better than sex. Almost


Just scared my dog half to death by screaming "THAT'S IT!" :lmao. The other day I was trying so hard to remember which DVD I own had Magnum/Tully on it, and I couldn't for the life of me think . Wasn't on the Horsemen set... then I got lost and for some reason thought it might be on a Flair set :lmao. Why I didn't think to look on the Starrcade set I don't know. Funny thing is, I wasn't even planning to watch it. I was just wondering. And not enough to go online and look :lmao.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> You aren't allowed to have sex, you aren't foolin' anyone Cape.


Just think of me as modern day Iron Sheik. I may be muslim, but hell, that dont mean I dont know how to have a good time.

Jabroni.

BTW, anyone seen the Iron Sheik's twitter and facebook? :lmao


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Never did like those Umaga/Hardy match as much as everyone else. Thought the cage match wasn't that good at all, even though everyone else was fapping to it when it happened, and then there was that fucking god awful fall count anywhere match or something where they just spent 90% of the match throwing each other into walls and then went for the most stupid looking finish I have ever seen but tried to make it big and epic.
> 
> I do remember them having some solid matches though, just not the two I mentioned . One of my favourite Jeff matches definitely has to be one of the HHH matches from 2001. I remember one being better than the other, and I think I was opposite to everyone else when thinking which one was the better match lol.


I thought the cage & FCA were terrible too. finish to the cage was cool though.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

My name....is KIZARNY! 

Man, I wish this guy never went anywhere. His vignettes were awesome. If WWE is going to force us to watch segments like danceoffs and make us listen to Ted Dibiase sing, at least give us something like Kizarny.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Just watched Vader vs Undertaker at Canadian Stampede 97. ***1/4

I kind of expected a bit more from this match. While ***1/4 is solid, it being 1997 'Taker, and a fun brawler throughout his WWF career, Vader, the match didn't pan out just as I imagined. Some good spots throughout, with 'Taker Chokeslamming Vader from the second rope, unbelievable strength to pick him up and Tombstone, some great punches to fight back from Vader's holds. Kind of expected a full out out brawl, some bits of psychology. Meh, might be thinking of another match between these two. But anyway, solid, ***1/4.

Bret Hart vs Diesel Survivor Series 1995. ****1/2-****3/4

Ahhhhhhhh. Beautiful psychological war. Kevin Nash's best performance, no doubt. Amazing selling and great offense. Bret's psychology coming into this match was very good, aiming to floor Diesel and lock the Sharpshooter. The latter didn't happen though. Every big move both men did, told a story. Every clubbing blow and every attack on the leg by Bret was shown at the end of the match. While Bret did 'no-sell' for his final bit of offense, it could be argued through adrenaline. The chairshots, the fall through the table, executed perfectly. Only big 'errs' in this match, was the finish, and Diesel not taking the cable off as soon as he realised it was on. Definately match of the year for 1995. Not hard at all to top, though.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Cm Punk vs. Chris Jericho on Raw - 22/12/08. ***1/2*

I've just watched it and for some reason I didn't see it when it aired and it really is a fantastic match. Two of the top superstars I think, in the WWE put on a brilliant match. At the time Jericho had just turned heel earlier in the year and Punk was still a face, but it was in Canada and you really can tell from the crowd reactions as they were firmly behind Jericho throughout the whole bout.

They start the match measuring each other up with Jericho putting Punk in a few headlocks, grounding Punk for a while. Punk reverses a few times as well shooting Jericho off the ropes and using his muy-tai offensive style to knock Jericho down, Jericho gives Punk a suplex to shift the momentum of the match but Punk soon retaliates kicking Jericho in the face, really showcasing what makes Punk so good in the ring.

The crowd are vocal in this match and firmly behind Jericho which is obviously because he's from Canada. As Jericho grounds Punk again with a sleeper, Jericho shouting at the referee "ASK HIM!" which I think is great. Punk fights out and bounces of the ropes only for Jericho to deliver a knee into the stomach of punk which results in a "WHAY!" from the crowd, which is unusual because most Raw crowds are dead nowadays.

After a little back and forth action on the top rope Punk throws Jericho down to the mat and hits him with a crossbody, this once again puts Punk in charge of the match which he continues when he hits Jericho with a variation of kicks and a scoop slam. As Jericho goes for the lionsault Punk creeps up on him and reverses into a position for an electric chair drop but then shifts Jericho into position for the GTS, but Jericho counters into a Walls of Jericho which he holds for a minute or so until Punk counters, Jericho tries to put Punk into the Walls Of Jericho again which creates a big roar from the crowd but Punk reverses and knocks Jericho down with a knee to face.

Towards the end of the match Punk attempts to hit his high knee and running bulldog signature move in the corner but Jericho shrugs it off only to have another kick delievered to him around the back of the head. As Punk lays in wait on the mat, outside of the ropes he waits for Jericho to get up, when Jericho gets up Punk goes for the springboard forearm off the top rope only for it to be countered into the Codebreaker as Jericho rolls him up for the 3 count.

I'm not too bothered if anyone reads this or not, I barely do reviews so I'm not the best, I just had a bit of time spare and fancied having a go.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Do you guys know any good tag team matches from this year, other than the Nexus/Team WWE SS match?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

In WWE? lmao

Well, there were some random matches to build PPVs, but nothin memorable.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

There was some guy hyping up an ECW from January around ****. Featured Christian, William Regal, Ezekiel Jackson and another guy. Forgot the name.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Desecrated said:


> There was some guy hyping up an ECW from January around ****. Featured Christian, William Regal, Ezekiel Jackson and another guy. Forgot the name.


You mean Kane and Christian vs EJ and Regal? Yeah, that was really good match, *** for that. 
There was also The Miz and Jericho vs Hard Dinasty on some shitty PPV (OTL or sth), which was pretty good too.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

raw-monster said:


> Do you guys know any good tag team matches from this year, other than the Nexus/Team WWE SS match?


The Hart Dynasty vs. Miz and Jericho from Over the Limit. It's not great, but it's worth a watch.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

raw-monster said:


> Do you guys know any good tag team matches from this year, other than the Nexus/Team WWE SS match?


Christian & Kane Vs William Regal & Ezekiel Jackson - ECW 26/01/2010 - ****1/4
Drew McIntyre & Chris Jericho Vs John Morrison & R-Truth - WWE Smackdown 22/01/2010 - ***1/2

Yeah, pretty much it for what I have seen this year (kinda skipped through most of the shows, in the process of going back and watching shit though), but I hear good things about a couple of Raw tags, mainly one with Cena and Bourne teaming up or something?

And no doubt there have been some good ones from ROH or whatever, and I guess you could check out the Beer Money/MCMG matches, but I personally hate them .


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

More Satans Prison ratings/thoughts:

Survivor Series 2002 - ****

A tad sloppy, but the action was fluent and the match had a good flow to it. Still would have liked it to be Y2J and Shawn as the last 2 but storyline wise it wouldn't have made sense. Booker and RVD were awful in this match.

New Years Revolution 2005 - ****1/4

Really great match the only problem with it is the winner. 

RAW Elimination Chamber 2008 - ****

Great match here. Umaga was a beast, easily the best man of the match. The little finishing stretch between Trips and Umaga was also done nicely, Jeff kicking out of the pedigree is a massive shock.

Overall: I've gone down on a lot of these ratings over time, understandably. The Elimination Chamber match is slowly becoming a favorite of mine.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Elimination Chamber ~ Starz

Survivor Series 2002 ~ **** 1/2*
SummerSlam 2003 ~ *****
New Year's Revolution 2005 ~ ***** 1/2*
New Year's Revolution 2006 ~ *****
December to Dismember ~ ***
No Way Out 2008 (SmackDown) ~ *****
No Way Out 2008 (Raw) ~ **** 1/4*
No Way Out 2009 (SmackDown) ~ ******
No Way Out 2009 (Raw) ~ ******

Haven't watched the ones from this year...


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

The ones from this year aren't as good as the 09 ones.

***1/2 for the RAW one and ***3/4 for the SmackDown one. The RAW match seemed rushed.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Just watched Rick Rude vs Ricky Steamboat from Beach Blast 1992, due to seeing some praise on earlier pages for the match. Rather some 'Ravishing' praise I say.

****
All I can say to praise the match, is it was psychologically excellent, and some beautiful offense by Rude to sell his ribs throughout. In that case, forgot to mention the selling from Rude was A+. For Steamboat, all I felt he was doing was come in, wrestle, pick up a win and leave. I didn't enjoy his performance too much, probably because I just couldn't get into it. Rude was the U.S Champion, the belt wasn't on the line. Putting the belt on the line could of shown some emotion from the Dragon to win. Instead, I saw zero. Then it comes to the next, what was the point of the match? Two men wrestling 30 minutes, for? The commentators made zero mention, from what I heard, of any past feelings between them. Made no mention of why they were wrestling. Detracted a bit from the match, for me.

But, the performance by Rude, and the way the match was built, is enough to hold it up at ****.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah the fact it was simply a challenge over who could win a 30 minute match and not for the belt hurts the match a bit. But I agree that it is Rude's show and Steamer as great as he is was just along for the ride.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The match was sweeeeet. Rude sold and bumped like there was no tomorrow, took risks, and Steamboat was actually the aggressor.

Big twist from what you expect in a match between these two.

And yeah, Rude is the motherfucking man, he always was.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

for the person asking for good tag matches this year, i loved Miz/Jericho vs. Hart Dynasty from Over the Limit. Gave it ***1/2.

Hart Dynasty v. Showmiz and DX v. SES v. ShowMiz from Raw were also very good.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The tag match from SD this week is pretty great too. Won't spoil what the match is to those who haven't seen it yet though .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCal said:


> The tag match from SD this week is pretty great too. Won't spoil what the match is to those who haven't seen it yet though .


All of Smackdown was great though. Honestly, great match one after the other.

God bless Michaels PS Hayes that Fabulous Freebird Son of a Bitch. This is what happens when you get a wrestler to book a wrestling show:





You get good wrestling.

OMFG! Bet you didnt see that coming.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I think the Hart Dynasty and the Dudebusters had some matches on Superstars that were quite good.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> All of Smackdown was great though. Honestly, great match one after the other.
> 
> God bless Michaels PS Hayes that Fabulous Freebird Son of a Bitch. This is what happens when you get a wrestler to book a wrestling show:
> 
> ...


Yeah, the entire show was really good wrestling wise (minus the diva match that I skipped ), even if the main event kinda disappointed me. Totally surprised with the Swagger match on the show being as awesome as it was, like, seriously the best match of the other guy's career probably (maybe second best... haven't decided) .


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Trying to find a couple of WCW 1990-1993 matches, but tricky to find the 'best' ones, with my minimal knowledge of those years. Anyone got a couple of suggestions? Cheers in advance.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Spoiler: SmackDown talk



Cody/Drew-Dynasty? I thought McIntyre's SINISTER SCOTTISH ways were only good thing about it, and even that annoys me.  Kidd had some cool moves I guess. I haz teh hatorade on Rhodes/DH/Kidd though.

Kofi/Swagger was really good though imo, Kingston's best match I think I've seen. I'd call Swagger one of the best in the world (haven;t had much/any exp. with puro & indies this year but w/e), he's great at giving his opponents oppurtunities to come back after being beaten down like sacks of potatoes. Punk/Christian was good too, but the commnetary was hard to listen to. It was tweener (I guess) Striker and heel Alberto double teaming babyface Grisham, and Grisham was still embarassing Del Rio with questions he couldn't answer, Striker pretty mcuh had to answer him. They're really trying to shive that idiot down our eyes as a great performer and future superstah!!! or something. He's had a couple of good mic lines, but i'd bet they were given to him. 

Not sure how to view Laycool/KellyRosa, I guess it was entertaining, but as a match it's shitty.  Hornswoggle segment was one of those moments that you wouldn;t show to your non-wrestling fan friends.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Desecrated said:


> Trying to find a couple of WCW 1990-1993 matches, but tricky to find the 'best' ones, with my minimal knowledge of those years. Anyone got a couple of suggestions? Cheers in advance.


Basically anything involving Dustin Rhodes, Vader, Steamboat, Rude and Arn Anderson. To a lesser extent Sting, Austin, Foley and a couple of other guys. They usually always had matches with each other though, so you find a match with one of these guys and odds are its against another I mentioned .

@Yeah:



Spoiler: SD talk bitches



Yeah, that's the tag match. Thought it was really good, since Cody and Drew dominated the most of it so we didn't see DH Shit much and Kidd stuck to doing cool moves to try and comeback, and then just bump around while he got beaten up. Nice STF match .

And Swagger/Kofi was pretty fucking awesome, planning to review it later. Either this match or one of the Orton matches (I forget which was the good one they had) is Kofi's best match ever. By far. Swagger was awesome too.

Christian/Punk wasn't too great imo. Solid, but nothing more. Was hoping for more. And agreed on commentary SUCKING. Del Rio was fucking awful, Striker was annoying, and Josh was funny with all his questions .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Spoiler: Smackdown



I dont watch Women's wrestling. Its ghey. Lol.

I still really like Alberto. He's cool and i'm loving his feud with Christian. So screw anyone who disagrees 

Tag match was good. Drew is becoming one of my new favourite workers

Swagger vs Kofi was easily PPV quality. Real, built up, psychology based wrestling. Swagger looked great trying to ground Kofi and Kofi looked like he was in the fight of his life

Punk vs Christian disappointed. Mainly since, well, it was short. I mean its the meeting between Christian and Punk and only went for a short amount of time, so ofcourse it was gonna disappoint. Give them more time and we coulda gotten a classic.



Smackdown is wrestling. It entertains, it has something for everyone, and it got people over.

As for WCW 1993, yeah, basically just watch any of the guys KingCal said. I in particular reccomend the 1993 Sting Squadron vs Dangerous Alliance Wargames.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> The ones from this year aren't as good as the 09 ones.
> 
> ***1/2 for the RAW one and ***3/4 for the SmackDown one. The RAW match seemed rushed.


I hated the end of the SmackDown chamber. Shawn Michaels is hiding under the chamber the entire match with the singular goal of making sure the Undertaker does not retain his title... but he doesn't get involved until the Undertaker has gotten several near-falls on Chris Jericho, including at one point locking in Hell's Gate. What was he thinking? _"Oh, I'm sure Jericho won't pussy out and tap..."_

He should've popped up the second the Undertaker was vulnerable against John Morrison and Chris Jericho, but instead, the WWE sacrificed logic in order to have the Michaels/Undertaker storyline completely overshadow the World Heavyweight Championship at the very end of the Pay-Per-View.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Spoiler: MORE sd talk



I'll agree about Punk/Christian not being great or anything, but I still thought it was a nice addition to the show. I tend to not hink too highly of Punk compared to anyone else so maybe I wasn;t expecting too much from it. Love Christian though.


redeadening said:


> Swagger looked great trying to ground Kofi and Kofi looked like he was in the fight of his life


I love that abotu it too, Kofi at the end was on the turnbuclke hold his rob cage like he'd been in a war or something. SWAGGIE'S THA MAN. If Kofi's matches with Orton are like this at all I'll have to watch them.



redeadening said:


> So screw anyone who disagrees


Backlund disapproves :side:






Desecrated said:


> Trying to find a couple of WCW 1990-1993 matches, but tricky to find the 'best' ones, with my minimal knowledge of those years. Anyone got a couple of suggestions? Cheers in advance.


Flair/Pillman 17/2/90
WarGames 91
Pillman/Liger Superbrawl 92
SteamboatDouglas/WindhamnPillman Starrcade 92
Sting/Cactus Beach Blast 92
Cactus/Vader Halloween Havoc 93
Flair/Vader Starrcade 93
FlairAnderson/VaderAustin 13/11/93
AndersonZbyszko/SteamboatDustin COTC...something in late 91

Vader/Sting:
-GAB 92
-Starrcade 92
-Superbrawl 93

there's tons more I haven;t seen, namely with Rick Rude, Arn Anderson, Windham, MVC, Steiners, Dustin, Stemaboat, etc. these are just some of my favourites. Flair/Pillman and a couple of others might not be "the best" you might find but I loved them.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh come on. You dislike Angle vs Austin at Summerslam.

I GET TO HAVE OPINIONS TOO!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Spoiler: MOAR SD talk



Also, I came up with a name for the team of Drew and Cody: Dashing Drewo. You know, Drew and Duo combined. Fuck you. I like it. I honestly hope they win the tag belts on Sunday, if they even get into the tag title match that hasn't been named. HD suck.

Also, loved the Kane/Undertaker shit at the end. Kane's promo was awesome, and I fucking loved him not only using Undertaker's "powers" but also using his own moveset against him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Spoiler: Fabulous Hayes



HD do suck. But Tyson does have great SPOTZ and we get to see Nat's BEWBS. But besides that they blow.

Yes, Kane using Taker's tricks and moveset was awesome. But honestly for a while I just thought those were Kane's moves since the character was basically a Taker knockoff in the start.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Spoiler: Still SD. Get over it



Nat's boobs were AWESOME this week. Like seriously, did they get bigger or what? WOW.

And how did you not realise Kane was using Undertaker's moves? When the hell has Kane ever hit Snake Eyes?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

How the hell should I know? I only remember two Kane matches, his match with Benoit and his Wrestlemania match with Taker.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> How the hell should I know? I only remember two Kane matches, his match with Benoit and his Wrestlemania match with Taker.


Which WM match? And did you remember seeing any of those moves in those matches? 

Go watch some more Kane dammit (did I really just say that?). He has a lot of really good stuff out there that most people don't see, or simply refuse to believe is any good because The Jiz or Kurt Mangled or Jeff Harvey isn't in it doing spots and screaming that they are awesome down a microphone as Cole jerks off.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Well, looks like i am getting my new job just in time, Chris Jericho's new DVD will be out next week  I cannot wait, this is definatley my most anticipated relase of all time and will be the true jewel of my collection.*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Haven't watched much wrestling recently but SmackDown was on my TV just now and Punk/Christian was good.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*^ Yeah that was a pretty awesome TV match. I wish Christian and Punk would main event a PPV together.*


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

Cal your awesome and so is kane its shame it took kane this long to win the world title but he deserves it


----------



## We'veSeenaNuff (Jul 28, 2010)

Desecrated said:


> Trying to find a couple of WCW 1990-1993 matches, but tricky to find the 'best' ones, with my minimal knowledge of those years. Anyone got a couple of suggestions? Cheers in advance.


Go watch "The Rise And Fall of WCW" DVD. Some fantastic matches from that era on that disc, man.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

We'veSeenaNuff said:


> Go watch "The Rise And Fall of WCW" DVD. Some fantastic matches from that era on that disc, man.


Couple of matches on there are strong, but nothing I would really go out of my way to watch. I have downloaded Sting/Vader, Rude/Sting and Luger&Sting/Steiners from it individually though.



Downloaded Superbrawl 1992, Thanks to Seab's megapost.

Opening match, Flyin' Brian Pillman vs Jushin Liger, **3/4
Fun opener. Some solid 'aerial' movez and spotz. Nothing much more.

'Stunning' Steve Austin & Larry Zbyszko vs Dustin Rhodes & Barry Windham, ****
Ahhh. Loved this match. Absolutely great action throughout. All four men were excellent, Windham had some very good offense and bumped well. Rhodes, same. This being said, there isn't much to say about the match. But, recommended if you haven't seen it, and love some good Southern tag.

The Steiners vs Arn Anderson & 'Beautiful' Bobby Eaton w/ Paul E. Dangerously, ***1/2
Slow opening sequence, but a fun entertaining exchange regardless. The match picked pace slowly, and a great finishing exchange. All round fun match, and some amazing commentry boosted the rating.

Ricky 'Dragon' Steamboat vs 'Ravishing' Rick Rude, ***3/4
Before the match starts, got to say, the heat Rude got while cutting his pre-match promo was extremely insane. They literally stopped him from speaking.

Very good match. Some great psychology, and just like Beach Blast, great selling by Rude. However, they seemed to opt out of towards the end, and go for a few high moves. Hurt the match reaching classic.

Lex Luger vs Sting, ***
Fun main event. Nothing too exceptional, but a strong way to end the show with a title change.

Quality PPV. Recommend it for the two tag matches, and Rude/Steamboat. The other two matches are good for whats it worth, and a nice touch to the show, for something different.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Spoiler: MOAR SD talk
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I came up with a name for the team of Drew and Cody: Dashing Drewo. You know, Drew and Duo combined. Fuck you. I like it. I honestly hope they win the tag belts on Sunday, if they even get into the tag title match that hasn't been named. HD suck.


Almost as bad as Bangle and Redge :lmao 



KingCal said:


> Spoiler: Still SD. Get over it
> 
> 
> 
> Nat's boobs were AWESOME this week. Like seriously, did they get bigger or what? WOW.


Glad I'm not the only one who noticed that. I couldn;t take my eyes off of the TV because of that, yet I had to look away because of the stupid thing on Tyson Kidd's head. My head was in limbo. 



Desecrated said:


> Opening match, Flyin' Brian Pillman vs Jushin Liger, **3/4
> Fun opener. Some solid 'aerial' movez and spotz. Nothing much more.










You're like the first person i've seen ever who didn't love this.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Almost as bad as Bangle and Redge :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feech La Manna:

tell yeah i dont love it


----------



## We'veSeenaNuff (Jul 28, 2010)

Desecrated said:


> Couple of matches on there are strong, but nothing I would really go out of my way to watch. I have downloaded Sting/Vader, Rude/Sting and Luger&Sting/Steiners from it individually though.
> 
> Downloaded Superbrawl 1992, Thanks to Seab's megapost.
> 
> ...


Wow, most people regard this as an absolute all time classic.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^^^^
so


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

haha. Hope it holds up for me. May watch it tomorrow now.

edit- watched most of Superstars until I found out the "big" SmackDown Main even twas MVP vs. Luke Gallows. rest of the show was crap. NXT's a total embarrassment to pro wrestling, really, really bad booking.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree. NXT does suck. How can they have a show dedicated to them where they dont show their boobs, make out, and make sandwiches?


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Spoiler: MORE sd talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great set of matches here, would also add Steamboat/Rude Iron Man Match, Steamboat vs. Orndoff at Halloween Havoc 1993. I remember Vader having a really good short match with Ron Simmons where Simmons pulled the upset. Out of the list I think Cactus vs. Vader at Halloween Havoc 1993 would be my favorite


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

running an obstacle course= better wrestler. Cole's little promo clsoing the show was like the best thing he's done since his commentating job from Rey/Orton NWO 06.

Anyhoo, I know the general thoughts on Cena/Orton Slam 07 are that it's awesome, but does anyone else apart from me dislike it? I _think_ Cal doesn't, or that might've been Seabs or Descrated or someone. I just don;t see what was great about this match. I got bored through the whole thing and I would've been close to sleep had Cena not been such a good face throughout it. I thought Orton was pretty crap in it, but I don't have specifics right now. That just seems to be a match that I _should_ like, but really don't, hell apart from the Khali matches I'd say it's Cena's worst PPV match that year.



> Steamboat vs. Orndoff at Halloween Havoc 1993. I remember Vader having a really good short match with Ron Simmons where Simmons pulled the upset.


Damn forgot Vader/Simmons, that one's like 9 minutes of awesome. Never seen Steamboat/Orndorff unfortunately.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bill Watts hates black people. And spots.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah1993 said:


> Almost as bad as Bangle and Redge :lmao


Bangle and Redge are awesome tag team names, as is Dashing Drewo. So STFU! 

And yeah, I am the one who doesn't like Orton/Cena from SS 07. Or any of their other matches aside from NWO 08. All trash. Need to watch their I Quit match again at some point though, didn't pay attention to it the first time around because, well, it was Cena Vs Orton and that shit makes me wanna shoot myself.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

We'veSeenaNuff said:


> Wow, most people regard this as an absolute all time classic.


Hmm, didn't see anything in the match that resembled classic. Might take another look sometime, but it just didn't impress me outside a solid opener with some good movez.

Watched WarGames 1991, seen before but that was around 2-3 years ago.

Ric Flair, Barry Windham, Larry Zbyszko & Sid Vicious vs Sting, Brian Pillman & the Steiners, Wrestlewar 1991, ****
Hard to 'accurately' rate this, with the multiple things going on in the ring at the same time. The first 5 minutes were impressive, J.R hyping 'Smallest man, biggest heart' added to the story, with Pillman suffering an arm injury in the build-up. Windham took the offense by Pillman very well, including a sick blade-job. Some nice movez by Pillman using the cage as leverage, that added well to the offense he did prior and following it.
Add in Flair and Sting, the match came a little more hectic and hard to follow. Add in the last 4. Rick Steiner had some good offense through the match, but nothing too remarkable at the same time. Flair bumped well, took the throws into the cage well, and the Stinger's offense well. Everyone else was just 'there'. While Sid looked out of place in the match, completely, his powerbombs on Pillman were vicious as fuck, especially where he dropped him on the head.

All round, classic match, with a bit of everything. Story, psychology, spotz, bumpz, movez, and of course Sid Vicious talking to Rick Steiner, who said 'YEH' while the camera was on him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats the one where Sid killed Pillman isnt it?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah, it is.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

That was a good match. Except, you know, for the whole 'Brian Pillman could be dead' thing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Bill Watts hates black people. And spots.


Good. You can take that either way you'd like. :lmao

I actually don't believe that Watts has a thing against Black Wrestlers though but lets be completely serious for a second and I know this is going to sound racist (I don't really care either for the record) but how many truely great Black Wrestlers/Performers can you think of, because I can't think of more than a handful.

Waits for SHELTON BENJAMIN IS TEH BEST WRESTLA EVAH! comment.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Black people made Watts way too much money for him to hate them .


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Wasn't Bill Watts anti-Islamic, not anti-black? At least from what I heard.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What about Junkyard Dowg. He was da maaaaan! He beat Harley Race at Wrestlemania 3!

Anyways, I actually agree on that point. There really havent been that many 'great' black wrestlers I mean sure Rocky was charismatic, and there were alot of big bodybuilder types, and even the very popular Booker T. But none of them were exactly technical geniuses. Or even really that great. Ron Simmons was cool, but you hardly remember him for his greatness. I remember him for winning the title within 10 minutes against Vader, leading the Nation of Dominion, and saying "damn"

Interestingly enough though, most of the best wrestlers came from Texas and the South


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Watts has notibly worked with Ernie Ladd and JYD in Mid South and made Ron Simmons the first African-American World Heavyweight Champion on his watch. Thats part of the reason I don't buy the the whole he's Anti-Black shit.

JYD wasn't a very good wrestler but I can understand why he was so popular. Guy had a boatload of charisma.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, JYD was huge back in the day. It was him who packed the house every damn night in Florida. He also had that epic dance 

But that Wrestlemania 3 match did bother me. I mean, its Harley 'fucking' Race. The baddest man in history. His head is his strongest weapon. Seeing him getting taken down by JYD's headbutt was kinda weird.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

Booker T and JYD were the most successful African American wrestlers but I think Kofi Kingston will be up there one day.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> haha. Hope it holds up for me. May watch it tomorrow now.
> 
> edit- watched most of Superstars until I found out the "big" SmackDown Main even twas MVP vs. Luke Gallows. rest of the show was crap. *NXT's a total embarrassment to pro wrestling*, really, really bad booking.


Yeah1993. Watched like 5 minutes of this week's episode because nothing else was on. Never watching again. 

Raw has been pretty awful too recently from what I've seen. I haven't watched a full episode in a long ass time but whenever I turn it on it's a waste of my time. Hardly any wrestling, don't care about Nexus anymore, don't care about Orton's push, don't care about Sheamus, Cena's stale, Edge sucks, Jericho isn't doing much. Danielson/Miz is the only decent thing they have going. And Cole makes me laugh sometimes. Right now is the least into wrestling I've ever been.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

NXT is retarded. RAW fucking sucks. And Impact is an insult to wrestling.

But Smackdown, the best damn wrasslin show on TV today. I know thats not saying much, but its had some very good matches and solid storylines lately.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Butch Reed's the best black wrestler ever. 

Vince had him planned to become IC champion instead of Honky too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Clearly Vince was simply overwhelmed by the sheer amount of talent The Honky Tonk Man possessed.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Either that or Reed screwed himself out of the win . HTM was probably just the first person to walk passed Vince at the time so Vince gave him the belt . Only reason I can think of, because HTM sure as hell wasn't talented enough to get the IC belt which actually had prestige back then and was usually only given to guys who could wrestle.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Honky Tonk Man deserved that belt dammit. Afterall, it was his guitar shot that gave Jake The Snake Roberts a concussion which prevented him from winning the belt.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Reed no showed an event and Vince never trusted him again. Vince probably liked HTM mic ability and general heel attitude so he thought he'd be an effective champion. Then he gave the belt to Warrior (returning the prestige) :lmao 

.....Or he picked names out of a hat.

I'm deavstated Reed never got the Title, could've had a feud with Savage or Steamboat. :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Honky Tonk Man and Jeff Jarrett - The worst things to come out of Memphis Wrestling in the 80's.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The IC title will never have prestige like the days when Savage held it. His promos, the way he presented himself, the way he carried the title, the way he wrestled his heart out to hold onto it, and the devastation on his face when he finally lost it.

Savage elevated the belt to an unprecedented level. And to this day, nobody has been able to match that.

The fact that Honky is the longest lasting champ in history is a crime. How the fuck can someone so terrible be related to Jerry Lawler?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

redeadening said:


> The fact that Honky is the longest lasting champ in history is a crime. How the fuck can someone so terrible be related to Jerry Lawler?


Two words.

Brian Lawler.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Desecrated said:


> Two words.
> 
> Brian Lawler.


:lmao

At least he was entertaining in Too Cool .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I always hated Brian Christopher. No wonder King always claims he isn't related.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I think Butch would've made a good I-C Champ. I've seen some of his stuff from Mid-South, and he was a great heel.

Doom was the shit, too.

They had some good matches against the Steiners. I wonder what a match between Doom and Harlem Heat would've been like.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Black on Black crime?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

It probably would of been a dark match.

Harr harr.

Anyone got some ratings for Ric Flair vs Lex Luger from Starrcade 1988? Lex Luger puts me off the match, but, I have heard some things about it being good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I remember it being pretty good, I didn't love it though.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

watching the Ricky Steamboat DVD, ratings so far
Steamboat/Youngblood v. Briscos **** (Note: They talked about a Steamboat/Youngblood v. Slaughter/Kernoodle tag match on the documentary and i want to see that match now)
Steamboat v. Flair from 1984 ****1/2
Steamboat v. Orton ***1/2


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ddog121 said:


> (Note: They talked about a Steamboat/Youngblood v. Slaughter/Kernoodle tag match on the documentary and i want to see that match now)


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Just watched Barry Windham vs Ric Flair, NWA World Wide Wrestling, 1/20/87

****3/4
Before talking about the match, I have to say, Windham's punches look amazing. In-fact, I would say his entire offense looks absolutely amazing. He bumps very well, and is definately a gem all round.
The match, is just great. 30 minutes, or 40? Either way, it was cut due to commercials. 30 minutes of amazing action, probably some of the best Flair offense I have seen also. Great work by Windham on the head and neck of Flair, pity it didn't continue towards the end of the match. Meh, damnit, already forgotten what happens in the middle stretch. But don't take my word for the match, see it for yourself. Definately a rare gem, since I haven't seen many people talk about it, if any.

Windham is definately becoming one of my favourite wrestlers. The guy is 'almost' a total package in the ring. Very agile for a guy of his size, great offense, can sell well when he wants to. Definately better than 99% of todays roster, whether its WWE/TNA/Indy. Looking forward to the Battle of Belts match between the two.

Think the match, settles around my top 10, ever. A lively crowd, great wrasslin', and Dusty wasn't as unbearable as I usually find him. He hyped the match very well and definately added a bit of depth to most moves both men did.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Battle of the Belts is a fucking treat. A top 25 match all time in my book.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't suppose you have seen their Crockett Cup match?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I might have, I've seen a few matches between them but don't know all the dates/events. I know i've seen the BotB match though because its part of a comp I bought a few years ago.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> It probably would of been a dark match.
> 
> Harr harr.
> 
> Anyone got some ratings for Ric Flair vs Lex Luger from Starrcade 1988? Lex Luger puts me off the match, but, I have heard some things about it being good.


****1/2. Luger was honest to God real good from 88 to 90 btw, he was a bit clumsy and stuff but he had a good list of great matches during that time period.



ddog121 said:


> (Note: They talked about a Steamboat/Youngblood v. Slaughter/Kernoodle tag match on the documentary and i want to see that match now)


It's a total crime it wasn;t put on the set. Best US tag team match EVER (I think, anyway).



Desecrated said:


> Just watched Barry Windham vs Ric Flair, NWA World Wide Wrestling, 1/20/87
> 
> ****3/4
> Before talking about the match, I have to say, Windham's punches look amazing. In-fact, I would say his entire offense looks absolutely amazing. He bumps very well, and is definately a gem all round.
> ...


I think my favourite thing about winhdam is how he can make it look like his opponent was a monster and he was a small guy. The guy's a 6'5" big Texan and even against a 6'1" begging-for-mercy Flair, he can make it seem like he;s the little kid getting bullied in the schoolyard. Anyway as far as I can remember they had 3 matches together, 14/2/86, 20/1/87, and 11/4/87. The 86 one is can;t-put-it-into-words good, never seen the 3rd one.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

How's the state of wrestling?


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

In Your House 6

Jake Roberts vs Tatakana- **. Jake was extremely slow but still over huge.

Razor Ramon vs 123 Kid- *** 1/2, Razor was possibly the most over wrestler of the whole night, great action-packed match with perfect timing of heel cheating from Kid and DiBiase. Definitely check this out if you haven't seen it. 

Droese vs HHH- * 1/2

Yokozuna vs British Bulldog- **, pretty good while it lasted.

Owen Hart vs Shawn Michaels- ****, HBK's over big with the women here. Good angle and finish, nice comeback spots from HBK throughout. Check it out if you haven't seen it.

Bret Hart vs Diesel Cage Match- ***, slow paced but it made a lot of sense throughout and felt like a struggle, good psychology and a memorable finish.


Overall: This was a good show overall, a couple outstanding matches and the rest was watchable.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> How's the state of wrestling?


Still the shits, but I'm really digging some stuff WWE's got going on.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Wrestling today is mediocre. Only word to describe it. Occasionally, there is some good shit, and then there is some bad stuff. All in all, mediocre year thus far.

And now, for something that let me down more than Jeff Hardy vs Kurt Angle at No Surrender. I had a lot of expectation for this match, and it looked awful, except for one part.

Vader vs Cactus Jack, Halloween Havoc 1993, *
Meh. This match, just looked so poorly executed. Especially the start. When Cactus Jack gained control of the match, the quality died. Every time. Everything he did, looked very poor. The only plus point, was Vader's punches, chairshots and main offense. Knocking Harley Race out, with a single punch. argh. Fuck the finish. Silly bladejobs and the referee had to set up a spot. Fuck this.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> How's the state of wrestling?


WWE is having a really tremendous year, though not in a "HOLY SHIT MOTYCS EVERYWHERE" kinda way. More in a sense that there's been a ton of great shit flying under the radar, particular on Superstars. Chris Masters is having a brilliant year and legit looks like a top 10 guy in the company, maybe top 5. Check out his matches on Superstars with Ziggler, Gallows, and Chavo. Wrote about them all somewhere in my blog, as did Andy. Totally awesome. Dolph Ziggler is another guy worth watching.

Drew McIntyre and Christian had a shockingly good series of short TV matches built around brilliant arm-selling by Christian and nasty arm work by Drew. Definitely must-see stuff. Don't think any of the matches go over 10 minutes, but I'd call them all great. Don't think they had any matches as good as the big Christian/Swagger title match from Feb. 09, but as a series, I'd say it's about as good as Christian/Swagger.

Punk & Rey had a brilliant series of matches. All worth watching.

Rey Mysterio has been brilliant all year.

Goldust has been a bright spot when given opportunities. He had a super-duper-awesome match with Regal on Superstars a few weeks back. Really nasty-looking arm work by Regal early on, some nifty mat exchanges, a bonkers whiffed-cross-body spot by Dustin, an awesome comeback that gets great heat and leads to Regal begging off, only for Dustin to stomp on his hand-- Regal sells that delightfully. Finish is brutal. Goldust also had a fantastic carryjob against Ted Dibiase on Superstars a couple weeks ago.

Yeah, there's tons of shit worth pimping. Cal has been pimping stuff recently, too. 

As far as angles and shit go... well, yeah, bummer mostly. Nexus angle started out wild and hot but then fizzled. Haven't seen the last couple weeks, but the Miz/Danielson stuff before that was really tremendous, and I can't imagine it dropping off much. Michael Cole has turned into a good little heel, kind of. Really obnoxious and shit. It's kinda great. Ummm... Punk/Rey and Cena/Dave were both mostly good angles with some good promos. Alberto del Rio recently debuted and he has a fantastic character and a great intro and great facial expressions, but I'm not sold on him as a worker. He had one of the most middling Rey matches of the year, so yeah.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that "Dashing" Cody Rhodes fucking rules.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone watching Night of Champions? I heard Danielson/Miz was great.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Anyone watching Night of Champions? I heard Danielson/Miz was great.


It was really, really good. Bryan, in particular, had some standout selling.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Sweet. Might have to download the show. Caught Punk/Giant and Melina/McCool on a pretty shitty stream and they were both fun.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Still the shits, but I'm really digging some stuff WWE's got going on.


Cool.



sterling said:


> WWE is having a really tremendous year, though not in a "HOLY SHIT MOTYCS EVERYWHERE" kinda way. More in a sense that there's been a ton of great shit flying under the radar, particular on Superstars. Chris Masters is having a brilliant year and legit looks like a top 10 guy in the company, maybe top 5. Check out his matches on Superstars with Ziggler, Gallows, and Chavo. Wrote about them all somewhere in my blog, as did Andy. Totally awesome. Dolph Ziggler is another guy worth watching.
> 
> Drew McIntyre and Christian had a shockingly good series of short TV matches built around brilliant arm-selling by Christian and nasty arm work by Drew. Definitely must-see stuff. Don't think any of the matches go over 10 minutes, but I'd call them all great. Don't think they had any matches as good as the big Christian/Swagger title match from Feb. 09, but as a series, I'd say it's about as good as Christian/Swagger.
> 
> ...


I caught a Masters vs. Swagger match on Superstars a while ago and it was pretty great, built w/ submission vs. submission. It was kind of short but they didn't beat around the bush and there were hardly any false finishes but I liked it for its simplicity.

Does Christian even have any momentum? Not sure why I'd even bother watching him anymore. I don't know if I imagined this but I think I saw him with a Spanish JBL or something.  Might be the Alberto guy?

The only reason I felt like watching wrestling again is because of the SummerSlam main event. Nexus vs. Team WWE was an amazing match. For thirteen falls, each one was built up fantastic.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone got NoC ratingz? Only saw two matches before the stream died.

Punk/Show **
Miz/Bryan ***1/2


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

HoP watch Swagger/Rey from SD (make sure it ain't the gimmick one). It's a great powerhouse/small guy match. Any Christian/McIntyre match is good too. Ignore eveyrthing else except The Nexus storyline (can ignore that now anyway, they've pretty much screwed it) and Chris Masters being shockingly good (for him, anyway).

Alberto is fuckin terrible. he was embarrassed by Todd Grisham on commentary.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> The only reason I felt like watching wrestling again is because of the SummerSlam main event. Nexus vs. Team WWE was an amazing match. For thirteen falls, each one was built up fantastic.


THANK YOU!

Finally someone shares my endearing love for that match. Still think it's only second to Taker/Michaels in any promotion.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I too enjoyed the Summerslam Main event. Wasn't perfect, but I felt that it was booked in a way that they cold easily hide any of the blatant weaknesses the Nexus members have when it comes to in-ring ability. 

I know that there were complaints about Cena no selling the DDT on the floor, but what people forget was that with it being PPV, they couldn't run over the 3 hours they were limited too. The show had gone on long and it was getting close to the end of the time they had, so if Cena had been selling the DDT the way people wanted, the show might have gone off the air before the it was over.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> HoP watch Swagger/Rey from SD (make sure it ain't the gimmick one). It's a great powerhouse/small guy match. Any Christian/McIntyre match is good too. Ignore eveyrthing else except The Nexus storyline (can ignore that now anyway, they've pretty much screwed it) and Chris Masters being shockingly good (for him, anyway).
> 
> Alberto is fuckin terrible. he was embarrassed by Todd Grisham on commentary.


Swagger and Rey had a pretty sweet PPV match too (MitB?). Revolved around Rey selling an ankle injury. Kinda short but they packed in a lot. 

I find it hard to believe that Masters transformed into a good worker. Recommend some matches.

Del Rio was on commentary for a Christian/Punk match I saw last week. Not sure if that's what you're talking about, but yeah, he was bad. Never seen him wrestle.

Might download SummerSlam and Night of Champions this week if I feel like it.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Got bored, had a spare 12minutes and watched this match, which I recommend for anyone in a similar situation.

Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard vs Barry Windham & Lex Luger, Clash of the Champions 3/27/88
***3/4
Match spanned 10 minutes, electric crowd that never died down and all round great pace & action. They worked a very basic style, and it worked very well. Basic tag formula, hot tag for Luger, cleans house, manager involvement and the pinfall. As I said, something so basic, executed perfectly.

A few pages back, I wrote a little review on Vader/Cactus Jack @ Halloween Havoc, and as a match I saw a few people recommended to me, I was hoping for their feedback on it. In the review, I thought it was awful, one bright hope in the match but it never picked up. Anyone able to share their thoughts on the match? Thanks.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> Finally someone shares my endearing love for that match. Still think it's only second to Taker/Michaels in any promotion.


Same, but those two are flip-flopped on my end of things.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> I find it hard to believe that Masters transformed into a good worker. Recommend some matches.


Chris Masters is a _great_ worker, not a good one. Fantastic bumper and seller with good, credible offense. He works smart matches and his finisher is crazy over, and he busts out nifty counters to use it. His slingshot spot is the best thing ever. He's actually comparable to Christian in that his matches really standout due to his selling and the timing of his comebacks, but I'd say he's a notch below Christian, and obviously he relies on power moves instead of aerial stuff, etc.

Christian is having a standout year, too. Doesn't seem to be going up on the card like he should be, but in the last couple months, he's had opportunities to work in shine in this mini-program with McIntyre.

Best Masters matches in 2010:

Chris Masters vs. Chavo Guerrero – Superstars 8/12/2010
Chris Masters vs. Drew McIntyre – Superstars 8/26/2010
Dolph Ziggler vs. Chris Masters – Superstars 5/13/2010
Luke Gallows vs. Chris Masters – Superstars 6/24/2010
Chris Masters vs. Primo vs. Chavo Guerrero – Superstars 1/28/2010

He also had good matches with both Cody & Ted, and the Swagger match that Invincible mentioned was a really good short match. He hasn't had anything on the ********* MOTYC level or whatever, but he's looked fantastic in every single match he has appeared in. I really can't think of a single Masters performance this year that I wouldn't call good. Fuck, he got a quality match out of Caylen Croft. Dude's a machine. 

I also thought the SummerSlam main event was really good, but the finish hurt it just a bit. 

Have to watch 2 weeks of stuff before I get to NoC, but I'm really excited about Miz/Danielson.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

sterling said:


> WWE is having a really tremendous year, though not in a "HOLY SHIT MOTYCS EVERYWHERE" kinda way. More in a sense that there's been a ton of great shit flying under the radar, particular on Superstars. Chris Masters is having a brilliant year and legit looks like a top 10 guy in the company, maybe top 5. Check out his matches on Superstars with Ziggler, Gallows, and Chavo. Wrote about them all somewhere in my blog, as did Andy. Totally awesome. Dolph Ziggler is another guy worth watching.
> 
> Drew McIntyre and Christian had a shockingly good series of short TV matches built around brilliant arm-selling by Christian and nasty arm work by Drew. Definitely must-see stuff. Don't think any of the matches go over 10 minutes, but I'd call them all great. Don't think they had any matches as good as the big Christian/Swagger title match from Feb. 09, but as a series, I'd say it's about as good as Christian/Swagger.
> 
> ...


Yeah, everything is brilliant! :no:


----------



## Machismo Fan (Dec 26, 2009)

NoC:

Drew/Kofi **1/2
Punk/Show *1/4
Bryan/Miz ***1/4
McCool/Melina *
'Taker/Kane *3/4
Tag Turmoil **
Six Pack ***1/2

Good enough show overall but nothing special or particularly memorable despite the title changes.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> A few pages back, I wrote a little review on Vader/Cactus Jack @ Halloween Havoc, and as a match I saw a few people recommended to me, I was hoping for their feedback on it. In the review, I thought it was awful, one bright hope in the match but it never picked up. Anyone able to share their thoughts on the match? Thanks.



that's because I ignored the fact anyone could ever bad-mouth a Vader match. :side: Nah I think the difference is I didn't think they flunked with the stipulation. I expected the whole thing to be a ridicuolous mess with those dumb rules, but then I watched and thought they hid the stupidity of it brilliantly. I remember it being fairly brutal too. Im definitel ygonna watch it again sometime and hopefully I can be much, much mroe specific then so I'm no going by a memory from 10 months ago. :$



Ownage™;8860886 said:


> Del Rio was on commentary for a Christian/Punk match I saw last week. Not sure if that's what you're talking about, but yeah, he was bad. Never seen him wrestle.



yeah that's the one. Todd was asking him questions he couldn;t answer, and he either ignored them or Striker answered for him. I think he's a total lazy bag in the ring.

edit - also, "Dashing" Cody Rhodes, is garbage.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

> Chris Masters vs. Chavo Guerrero – Superstars 8/12/2010


I saw this and yeah it was actually pretty good, in no small part due to Masters as well. Always been a fan of Chavo but was shocked at how well Masters looked in the match.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Night Of Champions 2010*

The Miz vs D. Bryan ****3/4* (MOTN)
Kane vs Taker ****1/2* (Kudos to Kane and smart booking)
Ziggler vs Kingston **** *(Clean!)
Six-pack **** (Solid, but I didn't like it)
CM Punk vs Big Show *** (WHY?)
Tag Team - didn't care
Chicks - didn't care


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

There was a PPV last night? :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Damn good Miz vs Danielson match last night. I legit marked out like crazy when Danielson won the US title. First time in a while too. Miz actually looked pretty good too. Nice arm work. Match of the night

Great brawl with Taker vs Kane. Yet again, Taker sold like a motherfucker. The guy looked legit in trouble, especially during the brawling punches part. Loved the spot where Taker hit Kane with the can of mountain dew :lmao. Anyways, match was enjoyable, lasted a while, and really put Kane over. Nice big brawl. The ending with Taker was pretty hard to watch too.

Drew vs Kofi. Nice opener. Solid IC match. Kofi is getting hotter by the second. Ziggler really went for the whole grounding thing in this match. Not as good as a few of their Smackdown matches, but still good.

I actually saw the womens match for the first time ever (well, skipped through one . Man, those chicks looked really pissed at McCool. Wonder if its real :lmao, Anyways, I still find LayCool entertaining and loved seeing them stay together.

Ok, so now Mark Henry and Bourne are a tag team? Really? Well, thats certainly reaching. Still, I am a fan of Cody and Drew's tag work. Whats that name KingCal gave them?

Punk, is massively over in the home town. Wrestled a decent match with Show. It was pretty good. Short, but always fun to see Punk doing anything. The promo was a plus.

The main event was, booked well. Everything made sense. I would have really preferred an original six pack challenge tag in tag out system, but I guess they went for this. It was pretty spotty. But still, enjoyable. Barrett pinned Cena with the help of Nexus and so the feud continues. Jericho continued his slow descent storyline with that fast elimination. And Orton vs Sheamus will be fought in the cell. But, I am not a fan of Orton winning this early. They could have gotten so much more milage out of his chase for the title. Instead they just gave it away in a clusterfuck. Still, a win is a win.

I gotta say. Good PPV. Better than some of the mediocre shit the company has been putting out over the last year. Miz Vs Danielson was fantastic. Taker vs Kane great. Good main event. Well booked show.


----------



## EffectRaven (Dec 9, 2007)

Night of Champions was a good show

Ziggler vs. Kofi ***
Punk vs. Show **
Miz vs. Bryan **** (Legit, I thought it was fantastic)
Melina vs. Michelle *1/2
Kane vs. Undertaker ***
Tag Team Turmoil **1/4
Six-Pack Challenge ***1/4


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> Still, I am a fan of Cody and Drew's tag work. Whats that name KingCal gave them?


Dashing Drewo .


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston - IC Championship*

_Nothing original here that hasn't been done before with them. Dolph looked ite but Kofi looked really bad yet again. His offense sucks and he implies zero amounts of physchology in his matches. There was one moment where he was beating Ziggler on the outside and they got to an 8 count only for Kofi to roll Ziggler back in the ring. The ending was really stupid with them teasing more friction between Dolph and Vickie and Vickie potentially costing Ziggler the match. From here you'd expect the babyface to take advantage of the situation and go down the route of Vickie costing Dolph the title but instead Dolph just turns around, hits the zig-zag and wins the match, so instead Kofi comes out looking really stupid. Match had nothing to it and suffered a lot from nothing being original because of how many times they had faced each other lately without having a good match in any of them._

**1/2*

*CM Punk vs Big Show*

_Haven't got a fucking clue why this match was on a NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS card other than possibly they didn't want to leave Punk off of a Chicago PPV card. Enjoyed Punk cutting a heel promo on his beloved Chicago too as well as teasing a babyface promo at the start. The match itself was pretty good for what it was but it wasn't much. Punk's senton from the ring to the outside looked really good. Punk looked good but losing didn't help. Now with no SES, losing his hair and being squashed in this feud with Show he's looking really bleak atm. I was hoping for a new SES to give some reason for this being on the card and get Punk some monentum back but no luck. Not good times for Punk atm. He could really do with a solid midcard feud with someone like Christian to get him some much needed momentum back._

****

*Daniel Bryan vs The Miz - US Championship*

_Maybe it's just the fact that I wasn't expecting too much from the match for some strange reason given that it's Danielson in a PPV match but I fucking loved this. Danielson showed why he's the best in the world and Miz raised his game to keep up with him too. Loved the whole pro vs rookie physchology that they implemented in the match despite it being a bit all bs that Miz was the pro, blah, blah, blah. Loved the arm work by Miz and Danielson's selling was fucking immense, like some of the best selling I've seen in a long long time. There was this one time when Danielson starting throwing these punches and they look dead odd but I couldn't figure out why until it clicked that he was throwing them with one arm whilst clutching his injured arm close to his body which was fucking amazing. The selling was just so great and not once during the match did he kinda have a momentary lapse of forgetting to sell it, even during his offense which is really brilliant. Miz did a perfectly fine job of working over the arm too. There were some epic false finishes during the finish too with the rollups for both men. Adored Miz using Nigel's lariat from the top rope too. Kinda had a sneaky feeling it could happen when Danielson got crotched on the ropes but didn't expect them to go for it. So many little touches like this in the match which I really liked. Riley fitted into the match quite well without playing a massive role in the match. Thought Miz did a terrific job of selling the Lebell lock and teasing grabbing the ropes too. So great to see Danielson putting on amazing matches again and on pretty much his first oppurtunity in WWE too. Thought it was great how his first PPV match got a build up video too. Danielson winning the belt on his first PPV match was the icing on the cake._

******

*Michelle vs Melina - Lumberjill Unification Match*

_Quite awful even by Diva standards. The match itself wasn't that bad, not that was it good or anything close to it though. The whole lumberjill thing on the outside was a trainwreck though. None of them seemed to know what they were doing and they were basically saying that Michelle and Layla are the only heel Divas in the company atm which I'm not sure if it's true or not but came off as really stupid. Layla was terrific though up until she randomly decided to drop the whole bitterness thing that Michelle screwed her out of being in the match and helped here. She didn't even have any effect on Melina which was poor booking. There was this one little part of the match where there was some sort of brawl on the outside and it's hard to explain but if you've seen what happened with Rosa and Jillian and them throwing "punches" then you'll get what I mean. At least the right person won._

***

*Kane vs Undertaker - World Heavyweight Championship*

_Was as bad as I feared it would be. The match being all Kane pretty much killed any hope of it being any good sadly. Was hoping for it to be heavily storyline based and maybe play around with Kane having Taker's powers and turning the lights off when Taker would try to make a comeback but all it was, was a very long beatdown by Kane. Went about 10 minutes too long which sucked. Just throwing in some weapon spots rather than a whole match of punches would have improved it. Kane controlling nearly all of the match wasn't even the problem it was his offense during it, plus the fact that nobody cared about Kane in the arena. The only time they came alive during it seemed to be when Taker would tease a comeback. At least the right person went over again though._

****

*Tag Team Turmoil - Tag Team Championships*

_So logic didn't prevail then it seemed with the match choice. Even less prevailed with the treatment of The Hart Dynasty. Was a damn shame how badly their title run was booked and how they've been booked in the last week. They started off by losing a 2 on 1 handicap cage match in their favour against someone in a suit, then lost cleanly to two random guys who were teaming together with little experience as a team and then the lose the belts at the end of it, not even to the new champs. Instead they get pinned by the team that lost to the team that lost to the winners. Sucks to be them. This was just so full of nothingness. The Usos gained nothing from pinning the champs and Drew/Cody will be nothing as champs most likely. Bourne continues to impress and get great pops for what good it is. To think he looked like he could be getting a main event push a few months ago too._

**1/2*

*Six Pack Challenge - WWE Championship*

_Thought this was really good in the end, especially by the poor stnadard of main events they've had this year. The booking of the falls were all really well done and all the little sub feuds meshed well into one big match. Jericho going out so early sucked but it was booked really well. Jericho cut a great promo before the match coming off as really confident that he'll win which set up his early elimination really well. Not sure if he is done or not though. I think I might recall Cole mentioning that if he didn't win he'd be gone but they definitely didn't mention it once when he was pinned. They did however stop the match to show his exit and it certainly seemed like he was leaving more than just the match. I think Jericho having so many fake retirements doesn't help one bit though. Barrett then being surrounded by the other 4 guys ala what Nexus does was seriously amazing. His facial expressions were on the ball too especially when he just gave into his fate. Really enjoyed Edge and Sheamus working as a team whilst it lasted and for the first time in too long I was really liking Edge in a match. I hate how it seems his whole feud with Jericho has been almost erased and he just turned back heel and even ending up tagging back up with Jericho. Seems as though they totally forgot about the Edge vs Orton feud in the midnfuck they call Raw as well. Sheamus had one of his better showings too. The Nexus involvment was well executed and fortunatly didn't take much away from the match itself. Barrett going over Cena was great, all be it late and probably wont mean anything in the long run. Glad they went for the sudden finish with a few successive falls rather than having a long final fall with two guys. Kept the crowd hot for the end too. Only just actually fully realised that Orton is the new champ. Guess that's what you get when you throw your main belt around like it's nothing. Orton was definitely the right guy to win and the right guy to put the belt on atm in the long run. Thought the match flowed really well and the falls were executed and booked really well. _

****1/2*

*Overall:*
_Not a bad show, saved by Danielson/Miz and the 6 way. Everything else was pretty average but not neccesserily bad. Show was booked quite well for once too and I think the right person won every match._


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Just watched Punk/Taker from SmackDown a couple weeks ago. Good shit. Both guys were great in it, especially Taker. He sold not being 100% after what Kane did to him to perfection. Strong storytelling, good wrestling. Easily better than their '09 PPV matches.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Lex Luger, Barry Windham & Sting vs Ric Flair, Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard, The Main Event 4/3/88

***3/4-****
Another very solid NWA 88 tag match. Every man did their part well. The Horsemen worked smart and assertive when in control, Windham worked well, had great exchanges with each of the Horsemen, Luger was always an intimitating presence when not in the ring, worked well when in, and a decent job by Sting when he had his parts. No dull moment, and a crowd that never died. Man of the match had to be Arn Anderson, selling Luger's comeback very well, working smart, and attempting to slow the pace down to benefit his team.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

What is this DVD like? Good, bad, ok?

_*
*NWA United Staes Championship Dog Collar Match
Greg Valentine vs. Roddy Piper
Starrcade - 24/11/83*_

Sgt. Slaugter vs. Iron Sheik
Madison Square Garden - 21/05/84
_*
*WWE Intercontinental Championship Lumberjack Match
Greg Valentine vs. Tito Santana
Madison Square Garden - 17/03/85*_

Junk Yard Dog vs. Randy Savage
Wrestling Classic - 07/11/85

Weasel Suit Match
Ultimate Warrior vs. Bobby Heenan
Madison Square Garden - 25/06/88

*
Disc 2*
NWA World Heavyweight Championship 1 Million Dollar Challenge Match
Dusty Rhodes vs. Ric Flair
Starrcade - 22/11/84

NWA National Tag Team Championship Match
Ole & Arn Anderson vs. Wahoo McDaniel & Billy Jack Haynes
Starrcade - 28/11/85

Championship Unification Match
Jerry "The King" Lawler vs. Kerry Von Erich
AWA SuperClash III - 13/12/88
_*
*NWA World Heavyweight Championship Match
Ricky Steamboat vs. Ric Flair
Chi-Town Rumble - 20/02/89*_

Ric Flair vs. Jay Youngblood
Mid Atlantic Championship Wrestling - 03/02/82

*
Disc 3*
WWE Championship Steel Cage Match
Jimmy Snuka vs. Bob Backlund
Madison Square Garden - 19/05/80

WWE Championship Match
Iron Sheik vs. Bob Backlund
Madison Square Garden - 26/12/83

Paul Orndorff vs. Salvatore Bellamo
Madison Square Garden - 23/01/84
_*
*WWE Championship Match
Iron Sheik vs. Hulk Hogan
Madison Square Garden - 23/01/84*_

Bob Orton v Jimmy Snuka
Madison Square Garden - 18/02/85
_*
*The War to Settle the Score
Roddy Piper vs. Hulk Hogan
Madison Square Garden - 18/02/85*_



The highlighted ones are available on other DVDs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I liked discs 1 & 3, but I wanted it for disc 2 and I got disc 3 twice. I was pretty pissed.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

But I trust you got the disc replaced?


I edited it to highlight which matches are available on other DVDs. 16 matches doesn't seem like a lot considering it's three discs and then 5 of them I have so 11 matches..hmm... The only reason I ask is cause Silvervision have it on special on Wednesday @ £13 so I might get it.



Any ideas why they have the Backlund/Snuka steel cage match listed as having taken place in 1980 when it was June 28, 1982? On the Backlund Legends of Wrestling DVD they hvae the correct date.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nope. Didn't get it directly from WWE.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Nope. Didn't get it directly from WWE.


Yeah but could you not have returned it to the shop you bought it? Are you in North America? Ye must have some kind of consumer protection against stuff like that?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I bought it off Amazon from some shop actually and by the time I realized it was a mess up I don't know what I did with the receipt so I screwed myself over.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

> NWA United Staes Championship Dog Collar Match
> Greg Valentine vs. Roddy Piper
> Starrcade - 24/11/83


One of my favourite matches ever. Probably the most violent match I've seen this early. 


> Sgt. Slaugter vs. Iron Sheik
> Madison Square Garden - 21/05/84


Great, makes you want more and so they give it to you when the bott camp follows it in a couple of weeks.



> *WWE Intercontinental Championship Lumberjack Match
> Greg Valentine vs. Tito Santana
> Madison Square Garden - 17/03/85


all of the Greg/Tito matches are at least good.



> Junk Yard Dog vs. Randy Savage
> Wrestling Classic - 07/11/85


Pfft.


> Weasel Suit Match
> Ultimate Warrior vs. Bobby Heenan
> Madison Square Garden - 25/06/88


Fun.



> Disc 2
> NWA World Heavyweight Championship 1 Million Dollar Challenge Match
> Dusty Rhodes vs. Ric Flair
> Starrcade - 22/11/84


I think I liked this but I might be confusign it with the 85 match since I loved that. 


> NWA National Tag Team Championship Match
> Ole & Arn Anderson vs. Wahoo McDaniel & Billy Jack Haynes
> Starrcade - 28/11/85


don;t remember.


> Championship Unification Match
> Jerry "The King" Lawler vs. Kerry Von Erich
> AWA SuperClash III - 13/12/88


Really overrated, not a fan at all. 


> *NWA World Heavyweight Championship Match
> Ricky Steamboat vs. Ric Flair
> Chi-Town Rumble - 20/02/89


Borderline *****.


> Ric Flair vs. Jay Youngblood
> Mid Atlantic Championship Wrestling - 03/02/82


I think Youngblood at this point was like a rookie so it was one of those fun "Flair tries to embarras rookie and gets embarrassed himself" things. At least _I think_, anyway.



> Disc 3
> WWE Championship Steel Cage Match
> Jimmy Snuka vs. Bob Backlund
> Madison Square Garden - 19/05/80


Not that good, tbh. Probably **1/2 level I guess but it definitely leaves a lot to be desired. I have no idea why they di that date wrong either, btw. I've always noticed that.



> WWE Championship Match
> Iron Sheik vs. Bob Backlund
> Madison Square Garden - 26/12/83


Liked this.



> Paul Orndorff vs. Salvatore Bellamo
> Madison Square Garden - 23/01/84


I remeber this being kinda crappy and wondering why the hell they even bothered.


> *WWE Championship Match
> Iron Sheik vs. Hulk Hogan
> Madison Square Garden - 23/01/84


fun.


> Bob Orton v Jimmy Snuka
> Madison Square Garden - 18/02/85


don't remember.


> *The War to Settle the Score
> Roddy Piper vs. Hulk Hogan
> Madison Square Garden - 18/02/85


fun.

The doc parts are funnish too and they don't drag any of them.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Youngblood was around well before '82 the Yeah1993.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

that's good then. The less squash matches on DVds the better.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll squash you on DVD punk. But yeah I agree.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Essential Starrcade DVD is quite excellent. Great collection of epic matches and great wrasslin.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I was thinking of getting that Best of the 80's set on Wednesday too. Got a copy of the set, but the third disc is a bit fucked and always crashes during one of the guys' documentaries .


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Daniel Bryan vs The Miz - Night of Champions*

Quite a nice match here. Both mens best match in the WWE thus far. Daniel's selling is phenomenal and his comeback is highly entertaining. Nigel McGuiness esque clothesline from the Miz to Daniel Bryan was sickeningly awesome also. The LeBell Lock is an awesome finisher.

***1/4+


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Night of Champions

Ziggler vs. Kofi - ***
Punk vs. Show - Didn't care for this match
Miz vs. Bryan - **
Melina vs. Michelle - *1/2
Kane vs. Undertaker - ***1/2 
Tag Team Turmoil - Didn't really care for this one.
Six-Pack Challenge - ***


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

*Night of Champions*
Dolph Ziggler vs. Kofi Kingston - ***1/4
CM Punk vs. Big Show - *
The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan - ***3/4
Melina vs. McCool - *
Kane vs. Undertaker - ***
Tag Team Turmoil - *1/2
Six Man Challange - ***1/4


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Night of Champions*

Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Kofi Kingston: ***1/2
CM Punk vs. The Big Show: *
The Miz (c) vs. Daniel Bryan: ***1/4
Melina vs. Michelle McCool: **
Undertaker vs. Kane: **1/2
Tag Turmoil: **
Six Pack Challenge Match: ***1/2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Think I need to see this Miz/*Danielson* match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Danielson winning a title and becoming part of the same lineage as guys like Harley Race and Tully Blanchard, that really was a special moment. Made almost forget about all the other bullshit we have to put up with. Almost.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Shame Danielson got BURIEDZZZ on Raw by Edge and then Miz and Riley :side:.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I wouldn't say he got buried. Although having to try to pull a good match out of Edge could be concidered punishment. :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, He buried Miz for weeks before the match. And he got a DQ win over a guy who can barely walk properly and held 9 world titles.

It did take three guys to take him down

Danielson will be fine. Him and his epic theme song


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> *I wouldn't say he got buried*. Although having to try to pull a good match out of Edge could be concidered punishment. :side:


I'm sure the stereotypical IWC would disagree .

It was amazing that sticking Danielson against Edge actually made me NOT watch the match though.

Edit: Forgot about Danielson's new theme. LAME. A shitty theme, a feud with Miz, a match on Raw with Edge... are they TRYING to make me hate the guy?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lame? BLASPHEMY! I was laughing my ass off for 10 minutes when I saw him walking down the ring with that playing, and then spent the rest of RAW thinking about how awesome that was


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I don't want to laugh when Danielson comes out. I want to anticipate him kicking the fuck out of a guy then making them tap, or pinning them from kicking the fuck out of them.

Also, did it look like he was trying his best to not laugh during that backstage segment with Edge?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh come on, even looking at Danielson he was laughing his ass off at his own entrance and choice. At first, its funny. But soon enough, it will intimidate and be the sign of ass kickings.

And as for the segment with Edge, yeah, he was laughing there too. Zack and Edge do have pretty good chemistry. And the fact that he really didnt fit in made it even funnier.

I think Danielson is just taking all the criticism against him and using it to his advantage. Flight of the Valkyries as a theme song. Reading a book backstage.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

What's next? Are we gonna see him eating a fucking salad backstage?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Think of helicopters flying out to bomb the shit outta some charlies next time Cal.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Danielson will be World Champ by late next year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That would be awesome.

Who is the new porn chick Dave?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah I was wondering the same thing. Screw Danielson and wrestling, this shit is more important.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Got a feeling he'll end up winning one of the MITB contracts at next year's PPV. Wouldn't be surprised if they threw him in the Raw Chamber match in February and he steals the show.

Lizzie Tucker. Gonna update a bit more since I found some more cute amateurs. Btw, CASTRO made his return.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Danielson could fucking steal the show in a bodyslam match or even as a lumberjack.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CASTRO oh my. Better than Ramon though.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Edit: Forgot about Danielson's new theme. LAME. A shitty theme,* a feud with Miz,* a match on Raw with Edge... are they TRYING to make me hate the guy?


Haven't seen the shit with Edge yet, but I really can't think of a better heel for an introductory program with babyface Danielson in WWE than the Miz. They're perfect foils for each other, and the whole thing has been incredibly well done (maybe feud of the year), and it resulted in a legit MOTYC at NoC, and it should yield another great match or two in the future. The feud works in a way that both guys end up having something to prove, and thus both guys have seemed focused and determined throughout. Miz wants to prove that he deserves his spot, that he's a true pro, that he deserves to be a multi-time champ in WWE and that he isn't just riding on reality TV hype. Bryan wants to prove that he can hang with the big boys, that he isn't too small to work in the WWE, that he isn't too "uncharismatic" to work on the big stage, etc. It's awesome.

McQueen, you should definitely watch that Miz/Danielson match. If anything, the ratings in this threat _underrate_ its awesomeness. It's truly a phenomenal match, and though Danielson is clearly the star and the superior performer, but guys looked great throughout.



KingCal said:


> What's next? Are we gonna see him eating a fucking salad backstage?


Danielson attempting to drink a soda for, like, a minute-and-a-half during some bullshit obstacle course segment was one of the standout moments of the first season of NXT. I expect him eating a salad would be nearly as good. As long as the salad had a lot of really wild and exotic shit, like those whacky veggies that vegans always eat.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

redeadening said:


> Danielson could fucking steal the show in a bodyslam match or even as a lumberjack.


Lol, true.

Really hope they just let dude do his thing and tear shit up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

sterling said:


> McQueen, you should definitely watch that Miz/Danielson match. If anything, the ratings in this threat _underrate_ its awesomeness. It's truly a phenomenal match, and though Danielson is clearly the star and the superior performer, but guys looked great throughout.


Only if I can start calling you Roger Sterling. :side:

Yeah i'll probably try and download it in the next couple days.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Danielson/Miz is the best thing going right now and I haven't even seen NoC yet. Danielson's US title reign could be a bright spot on Raw for months to come. Lots of good opponents for him like Regal, Morrison and Bourne.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Lol, true.
> 
> Really hope they just let dude do his thing and tear shit up.


Danielson doesnt need much time. Hes the modern day Benoit. Except, you know, without the homicide. Give him a half decent opponent and ten minutes, and he can deliver.

And btw, Lizzie Tucker aint half bad either


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Only if I can start calling you Roger Sterling. :side:
> 
> Yeah i'll probably try and download it in the next couple days.


Alright. I'll try to become an irresponsible alcoholic. Can't start fucking bitches who are way younger than me, though, because that'd be really gross. I'm just not old enough to do that.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Sterling did you write about Danielson/Miz? And your thoughts on Kane/Taker if you saw it?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao Don't worry i'll cover up you fucking a girl 30 years younger than your wife.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> Sterling did you write about Danielson/Miz? And your thoughts on Kane/Taker if you saw it?


Yeah, I blogged about the whole show. ****-ish for Danielson/Miz, ***-ish for Kane/Taker.

The former was a legit great match. Danielson's selling was really virtuoso and great and all that, and Miz's intensity came off really well, and he delivered some really fantastic arm work, and there was tons of great heat for the finishing stretch. Just an awesome match. Wowza.

I generally dislike crowd brawling, and I think Kane stinks, but I still thought Kane/Taker was a really fun brawl and totally worth checking out. Really surprised me, for sure. Red-hot Chicago crowd helped, too.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Link to your blog plz. I think I'm done with star ratings btw.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> Link to your blog plz. I think I'm done with star ratings btw.


It's in my sig. And yeah, star ratings are getting really confusing for me. Just can't keep shit straight. And they're somewhat limiting, too. They lead to people getting caught up in this idea that sub-*** matches aren't worth watching, but then there are really fun sub-5 minute matches like Punk/Show that most people would throw a star or two at, but they're still definitely worth watching. But then if I said Punk/Show was a *** match, people would call me crazy.

And Bryan/Miz might only be around ***1/2-***3/4 on a typical Meltzer-ish scale, but it's better than a whole bunch of move-fests that get ****1/2 or whatever. I'd take Bryan/Miz over probably any match from Danielson's 09 run of indy dream matches. Probably. Don't remember everything, and I'd have to rewatch some stuff, but yeah. 

I guess, for me, I'm at a point where STAR RATINGS are more limiting than beneficial.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

sterling said:


> It's in my sig. And yeah, star ratings are getting really confusing for me. Just can't keep shit straight. And they're somewhat limiting, too. They lead to people getting caught up in this idea that sub-*** matches aren't worth watching, but then there are really fun sub-5 minute matches like Punk/Show that most people would throw a star or two at, but they're still definitely worth watching. But then if I said Punk/Show was a *** match, people would call me crazy.
> 
> And Bryan/Miz might only be around ***1/2-***3/4 on a typical Meltzer-ish scale, but it's better than a whole bunch of move-fests that get ****1/2 or whatever. I'd take Bryan/Miz over probably any match from Danielson's 09 run of indy dream matches. Probably. Don't remember everything, and I'd have to rewatch some stuff, but yeah.
> 
> I guess, for me, I'm at a point where STAR RATINGS are more limiting than beneficial.


Couldn't have said it better myself and Punk/Show from NoC is a good example. If I had to rate it I probably wouldn't give it more than ** even though I enjoyed it more than a lot of matches I'd rate higher. I just think it's simpler without stars.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

One of my buddies on here was pimping a 4 minute match between for fucks sake Lashley & Shelton Benjamin a few years ago (if I recall correctly it wasa beat the clock match) and i'd have no problem going over ***, hell i'd go almost **** on it because it was a really good fucking match. If people can't handle why you rate a match a certain amount and you have a valid reason to back it up then fuck them. And as long as guys have time to get the point of the match across time limits are a stupid excuse anyways. I can't count how many times (in the indy section especially) where i've seen people say "Oh it would be a star higher if it was 5 minutes longer", that only counts for love making ability and thats why Dave Meltzer refers to me as Five Star lover. :side: Sometimes shorter matches come off better than a 25 minute epic would between two guys anyways.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Meh. If you like a match, say you like it. If you hate it, say you hate it. And actually go into detail about what you enjoyed in it.

This entire star thing is ridiculous. I gave up on it a year ago.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

My biggest problem with snoflakeys is figuring out what's better than what. If I watch a match and want to give it **3/4, I almost have to have a quick think to make sure it's better than every **1/4 and **1/2 match I've ever given, and that's dozens of bloody matches.

Bryan/Regal is a MUST.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah1993 has spoken. No1 south Australian.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

there's only two on this board IIRc so it's a huge deal.


----------



## EffectRaven (Dec 9, 2007)

I've always been a fan of rating matches because it gives me and other something to go by when talking about a match. Though at the end of the day it's all about preference

btw: Miz vs. Danielson was the best WWE match since Taker vs. Michaels in my honest opinion. **** and match of the night at Night of Champions


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

My top 10 matches of the year so far.

1. Undertaker vs Shwan Michaels (Wrestlemania 26) - *****
2. John Cena vs Batista (Extreme Rules) - ****
3. Nexus vs Team WWE (Summerslam) - ***3/4
4. Smackdown Elimination Chamber (Eliminaton Chamber) - ***3/4
5. Smackdown MITB (MITB) - ***3/4
6. Edge vs Chris Jericho (Wrestlemania 26) - ***3/4
7. RAW Eliminaton Chamber (Elimination Chamber) - ***1/2
8. Daniel Bryan vs The Miz (NOC) - ***1/2
9. RAW MITB (MITB) - ***1/2
10.Randy Orton vs Sheamus (Summerslam) - ***1/2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

sterling said:


> Danielson attempting to drink a soda for, like, a minute-and-a-half during some bullshit obstacle course segment was one of the standout moments of the first season of NXT. I expect him eating a salad would be nearly as good. As long as the salad had a lot of really wild and exotic shit, like those whacky veggies that vegans always eat.


Watching Danielson put the soda over was great. That can of soda was ready to challenge for the world title after Danielson sold so well for it. 

And my dream situation is to have Danielson somehow win the world title before the Miz does and then have the Miz cash in against him and win the title. And yes I know this will not happen. 

So I got back to watching some Armageddon 2007 and I have to say that it's been a very good show so far. I loved the HBK/Kennedy match, probably the smartest worked match I've ever seen from Anderson. 

I also picked up No Way Out 2006, Backlash 2009, and Breaking Point 2009 today at the mall. They were pretty cheap and looked like good shows. I can't wait to see the Undertaker/Angle match that gets a lot of love. I think it's the highest rated PPV match that's taken place in the last 15 or so years that I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

raw-monster said:


> My top 10 matches of the year so far.
> 
> 1. Undertaker vs Shwan Michaels (Wrestlemania 26) - *****
> *2. John Cena vs Batista (Extreme Rules) - *****
> ...


 that match owns. 



TaylorFitz said:


> So I got back to watching some Armageddon 2007 and I have to say that it's been a very good show so far. I loved the HBK/Kennedy match, probably the smartest worked match I've ever seen from Anderson.


Probably Kennedy's best WWE match. Can't remember anything about his stuff with Taker though so maybe not.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> Watching Danielson put the soda over was great. That can of soda was ready to challenge for the world title after Danielson sold so well for it.
> 
> *And my dream situation is to have Danielson somehow win the world title before the Miz does and then have the Miz cash in against him and win the title. And yes I know this will not happen.*
> 
> ...


I actually cringed when I read that. If this scenario were to happen, I'd stop watching WWE.

As for Kennedy's best match - Mr. Kennedy vs The Undertaker - Last Ride Match


----------



## We'veSeenaNuff (Jul 28, 2010)

Ownage™ said:


> that match owns.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Kennedy's best WWE match. Can't remember anything about his stuff with Taker though so maybe not.


His 'Taker stuff is nothing to write home about. Just the basic "'Taker beats up a chickenshit heel, heel takes over with cheap move, 'Taker fights back, etc." bullshit that you've seen a million times before.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I actually thought the Last Ride match was pretty great. Taker was on fire in 2006. He had a red hot feud with Kennedy, decent first blood match, and great Last Ride match. They brawled all over the place.


----------



## We'veSeenaNuff (Jul 28, 2010)

redeadening said:


> I actually thought the Last Ride match was pretty great. Taker was on fire in 2006. He had a red hot feud with Kennedy, decent first blood match, and great Last Ride match. They brawled all over the place.


Didn't love it, didn't hate it. Middle of the road stuff for me.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

I remember liking the No Mercy 06 (I think?) match between Taker and Kennedy. Cal pimped it like crazy, and it was really good. I should probably watch their whole series, and I should probably revisit the Kennedy/Michaels series.

Ya93's point about snowflakes was really good-- it's gotten to the point where the shit is just too confusing for me. In theory, I like the idea of a system where you can rate stuff to make an easy index for comparing match quality, but pro wrestling is such an odd and diverse thing that it just gets too fucking confusing to try to rank everything so simply. It's just hard to rate, say, a 4 minute match between Kaval & McIntyre on the same scale as a 20-minute main event-type match. So fuck it. 

I loved the Tista/Cena LMS, but after some rewatches, I actually ended up liking the Mania 26 match more. Thought it benefited from some compression and a bigger atmosphere, and the whole heavyweight bombfest came off really well, and the callbacks to the SS match and to Cena's neck injury were really awesome. Big Dave was really on an absolute tear before he left. 

I've been trying to put together an MOTY list, but I'm not ready to post it yet as I still have some stuff to rewatch, including some matches that I expect will land in the Top 20.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I've been really dissapointed with the quality of matches presented by the WWE this year. Would safely give 1 match only a ****+ rating and that really dissapoints me considering years ago we got many MOTYC's each and every PPV.

Shawn Michael's absence and the insane WWE work schedule are fully to blame.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> I've been really dissapointed with the quality of matches presented by the WWE this year. Would safely give 1 match only a ****+ rating and that really dissapoints me considering years ago we got many MOTYC's each and every PPV.
> 
> Shawn Michael's absence and the insane WWE work schedule are fully to blame.


I'm sure you're not the only one who feels that way, and I think that's kinda why I've started to sour on star ratings.

Sure, there aren't as many "MOTYC," ****+ level matches this year as there have been in previous years. But that doesn't mean there hasn't been a shit-ton of good matches. Thing is, they're popping up where people aren't looking for them, on Superstars and Smackdown, and ECW before it stopped, and they're different from what people are used to looking for. In place of great 15-20 minute PPV matches, we're getting a ton of great sub-10 minute TV matches.

There have been a ton of good matches on WWE TV this year, but if you don't watch the shows and just think it terms of snowflakes on the common, Meltzer-ish scale, then you won't catch any of them.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Meh, there havent been any 'OMFG GREATEST MATCH EVERZ *****!!!11!!' matches this year. Other than Taker vs Shawn. But that doesnt there werent as fantastic TV matches that I really enjoyed. Its very solid and consistent. Smackdown is everything a wrestling show should be.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah I get you, but I like matches that remind me of why I'm a pro wrestling fan. 5-10 minute matches don't do it for me. I want to know if the WWE roster still has it in them to put on 20 minute plus classic matches.

I'm starting to lose hope, Daniel Bryan may be able to put on good matches but he will never be given the time to do anything great. It saddens me that there are no Shawn Michaels anymore, or at least the lack of faith the WWE has in it's stars to go out there and put on a classic unless it's Shawn or Undertaker. The WWE never seems to give it's stars enough time to work, it might be from the harsh working schedule or it might be that the WWE is overbooking it's shows and pushing the wrong people.

On second thought, Rey vs Undertaker from the Royal Rumble was a **** match, and it involved Undertaker. The other classic match involved both Shawn and The Undertaker.

I firmly believe that The Miz and Daniel Bryan can have a better match, give them more time and maybe a gimmick to work with and you've got magic. Shame the WWE won't do that as it seems they already fucked up their next match by adding another guy in.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Danielson is the modern day Benoit. Give him 15 minutes and a half decent opponent, and you can get a modern classic.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

You say the weekly programs are giving us consistent matches, years ago their were even classic matches on the weekly shows. Nowadays we're lucky if a match goes past 12 minutes, unless it's packed with multiple men.

It might be the WWE protecting their wrestlers, if they really wanted to protect them they would cut down on the live events and gimmick matches.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> You say the weekly programs are giving us consistent matches, years ago their were even classic matches on the weekly shows. Nowadays we're lucky if a match goes past 12 minutes, unless it's packed with multiple men.
> 
> It might be the WWE protecting their wrestlers, if they really wanted to protect them they would cut down on the live events and gimmick matches.


The only time the wrasslin was as consistently good as today is the year 2000 and 2006. Maybe 2003. Otherwise, the wrestling on TV has been pretty terrible.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Pretty sure last year was an awesome year for TV matches.

Jeff Hardy's matches on TV last year with Morrison and Punk were classics. Rey and Morrison had a blinder. Jericho and Rey had a match on par with their Judgment Day match. Christian/Swagger and etc.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Pretty sure last year was an awesome year for TV matches.
> 
> Jeff Hardy's matches on TV last year with Morrison and Punk were classics. Rey and Morrison had a blinder. Jericho and Rey had a match on par with their Judgment Day match. Christian/Swagger and etc.


It was a red hot two months. But then everything fell apart. Fast. It was only recently Smackdown went back up to that level.

Even Superstars has some good wrestling matches. They're just not exactly Rock vs Austin in terms of epicness.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

If I wanna go back and rewatch shit I'm going to find more matches in those '2 months' then I am for the whole of 2010, which is fucked.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Pretty sure last year was an awesome year for TV matches.
> 
> Jeff Hardy's matches on TV last year with Morrison and Punk were classics. Rey and Morrison had a blinder. Jericho and Rey had a match on par with their Judgment Day match. Christian/Swagger and etc.


Christian's series with McIntyre was nearly as good as the Swagger series. Don't think any of the matches were quite on par with the February ECW title match, but they were close.

Jeff/Morrison and Rey/Morrison were both good, and last year was a really tremendous year for TV matches, but there are a whole bunch of TV matches from this year that I'd probably take over those two. Stuff like Rey/Swagger, Masters/Chavo, Christian/Drew, Christian/Regal, Punk/Rey etc. Agreed on Punk/Jeff cage match being a legit classic. 

It's a preference thing, but I don't see why a match needs to go 15-20 minutes to be "great," or to remind me of why I love pro wrestling. Bryan/Miz had everything that's great about pro wrestling in about 12 minutes-- a molten crowd and great drama, fantastic selling, two characters masterfully captured in a well-structured match, aided by both guys' facial expressions, capped with a perfect finish. I don't see how an extra 5 minutes would've helped the match, and a gimmick probably would've been a hindrance.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm gonna agree with both parties here. sterling's right about consistency (on SD and Superstars, anyway), but I haven't seen single match this whole year I'd comfortably gve over four stars, from any promotion, damn depressing. You just NEED those fantastic matches, otherwise you'll just be known as the "good" promotion instead of the "epic" one. I don;t see a certain All Japan stretch in the 90s get worship b/c of its *** weekly matches, it's b/c of it's high end amount of ****+ level matches. 

Watching the reaction The Miz got from slapping around Bryan on Raw was even more depressing, because well, there was no reaction. If the kids who believe in kayfabe aren;t convinced anything great will happen in WWE's future then how will a negative pessimistic 80s/90s fan like me? 

On the subject of Bryan, he was pretty dire in his match with Edge, tbh. I watched Raw for him and was disappointed. Wade Barrett's mic stuff made up for it though, and it makes me think that with different writers Raw could actually be real good.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> If I wanna go back and rewatch shit I'm going to find more matches in those '2 months' then I am for the whole of 2010, which is fucked.


Can't get behind that. At all. There have probably been over 100 matches I'd call at least "good" this year, and they range from something like Goldust & Regal stiffing the fuck out of each other to Primo & Yoshi Tatsu working a juniors-style sprint without any overkill, to Christian or Chris Masters matches focused on great limb selling, to Dolph Ziggler matches that showcase his bumping, to the fantastic (and underrated around these parts) Punk/Rey series, to the Cena/Dave series. And Rey Mysterio is having another brilliant year. I posted a whole bunch of good little matches, and I blogged about a lot of them, and Seabs has posted a lot, too. Tons of great matches that have already become hidden gems less than a year later because people have been too busy dismissing the current product to pay attention, which is fucked. Shit like Finlay & Mike Knox tearing each other apart, and there's a great Knox/Mysterio match from Superstars, too.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

> Goldust & Regal stiffing the fuck out of each other


WHEN WAS THIS


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

So I've caught up on some stuff that's been going on in the WWE. Thoughts~!

Firstly, in regards to the SummerSlam closer. Nexus vs. Team WWE I can safely say is better than any Survivor Series Tag Match I've ever seen, and I've seen them all. I'd put it right behind Shawn vs. Undertaker for this year. And that's where the list of 'GREAT MATCHES' end for me, but I've missed the SummerSlam undercard, w/e PPVs were before it and NoC. So I might change my mind if I actually watch anything.

Also, where is SKIP SHEFFIELD? His 'I CAN FIX THIS' pretty much made the SummerSlam match 10X better. And him actually getting in there and owning shit up was awesome. Nexus w/o SHEFFIELD isn't half as intimidating. Anyway, the Nexus angle seems to be out of steam at this point, which is a shame since Justin Gabriel, Wade Barrett and SKIP SHEFFIELD own. The other guys are okay, but only in a coalition.

Not liking the championship scenes at all. I'm not against another Kane vs. Taker feud and Kane has actually delivered some great promos but it just doesn't feel like a championship feud. I like the focus of Kane stealing Taker's powers or inhaler or w/e it is that makes Taker COUGH. It seems like this is the only main event feud on SmackDown so they put the championship into it. At least, Jacky Swagger isn't in it. I don't mind Swagger in the main event. He's very good in the ring and all, but just don't put the title on him. He's best served in VERY small doses.

On RAW, Sheamus vs. Randy Orton? YUCK! What is this and why is this on TV? Is Sheamus that big now to main event against Randy Orton? Or is Randy Orton that big now to carry a feud with Sheamus? Either way, doesn't seem interesting at all. Also, they're both offense based fighters and I don't think they can bring Batista|Taker kind of intensity into their matches. BUMMED.

Daniel Bryan seems to already have his spot set. I'll check out his match with the Miz from NoC. Speaking of, The Miz is finally going to main event. I haven't been watching his matches but his promo skills might've gotten even better since I saw him last. Throw away Sheamus and Orton and put the belt on this guy.

Also, John Morrison w/ a beard is badass. Now he just needs to lose his cookie-cutter personality and become a brooding hero. Seriously, build him up. I'm not too big a fan of him but WE NEED SOME GOOD MAIN EVENTERS DAMMIT!! Also, better Morrison than Swagger.

Alberto Del Rio actually seems to be entertaining. Here's another guy who is ready for the main event. WHY THE HELL IS RANDY ORTON AND SHEAMUS THE WWE TITLE FEUD WHEN YOU COULD FILL IT WITH ANY NUMBER OF OTHERS. AHHH. I don't even know what they're angry about? Fill me in pl0x. Anyway, back to Del Rio. I didn't see any of his matches but who cares? He's good with a stick.

Bunch of other things I wanted to talk about:

'Dashing' Cody Rhodes: He's not that dashing but the gimmick is solid.

Michael Cole: Full blown heel yet?

Drew McIntyre: Still the CHOSEN ONE?

Dolph Ziggler: I'm so glad he's finally gotten gold, but Vicky Guerrero is a tired, TIRED act. Toss her aside and...

Kaitlyn: WHO THE HELL IS THIS? I...MUST...KNOW...MUST...

Chris Masters: Holy friggin Moly, this guy is awesome. I can't believe how much smarter he's become. I heard Matt Striker continually call him a veteran and if he can be considered a veteran as his age, then I don't know how much of a ring-general he's going to be when he's older. Why is Drew Mac constantly featured on SmackDown and this guy stuck on Superstars? Why WWE Why?

CM Punk: Bald and bearded Punk = jobber I guess.

Kaval: He won NXT? Cool. Might be another addition to the super list of midcarders to go with the redundant top stars.

David Otunga: No, I could've included him with the Nexus but please put a ban on him speaking FOREVER. Bless Jennifer Hudson, whoever she may be.

John Cena: THRIVES when the focus is on him. He doesn't have it on him and it seems to be showing. He hasn't been great recently, where he should most definitely be.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> WHEN WAS THIS


Superstars about two weeks ago.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> WHEN WAS THIS


Superstars, 8/26/2010. They're having another match this week on Superstars. Mark smiley.

The 8/26 episode of Superstars also featured a DREW MCINTYRE VS. CHRIS MASTERS match that was nearly as good. And I'm pretty sure there was a really fun Dudebusters vs. Hawkins & Archer match sandwiched between them. Find a better episode of a single-hour wrestling show on free tv.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Firstly, in regards to the SummerSlam closer. Nexus vs. Team WWE I can safely say is better than any Survivor Series Tag Match I've ever seen, and I've seen them all. I'd put it right behind Shawn vs. Undertaker for this year. And that's where the list of 'GREAT MATCHES' end for me, but I've missed the SummerSlam undercard, w/e PPVs were before it and NoC. So I might change my mind if I actually watch anything.
> 
> Also, where is SKIP SHEFFIELD? His 'I CAN FIX THIS' pretty much made the SummerSlam match 10X better. And him actually getting in there and owning shit up was awesome. Nexus w/o SHEFFIELD isn't half as intimidating. Anyway, the Nexus angle seems to be out of steam at this point, which is a shame since Justin Gabriel, Wade Barrett and SKIP SHEFFIELD own. The other guys are okay, but only in a coalition.


Definitely really liked the SS ME, too, though probably not as much as you. Thought the finish was kinda stinky. But they managed to conceal how much Otunga, Tarver, and Young suck, and Bryan looked like a monster, and as you pointed out, Skip Sheffield was the fucking MAN. He got injured at a house show. That's two awesome-looking monsters (Skip and ZEKE) that have gone down this year.




> On RAW, Sheamus vs. Randy Orton? YUCK! What is this and why is this on TV? Is Sheamus that big now to main event against Randy Orton? Or is Randy Orton that big now to carry a feud with Sheamus? Either way, doesn't seem interesting at all. Also, they're both offense based fighters and I don't think they can bring Batista|Taker kind of intensity into their matches. BUMMED.


Not really sure why they're feuding. They just started having matches. And yeah, Orton is fucking huge. Dude makes pterodactyl poses and the crowd goes _nuts_. It's ridiculous. But yeah, I like both guys but don't think they have good chemistry. I dislike Sheamus on the mic, but I've started to warm to him as a worker. He worked well with Cena and Hunter, and he really looked awesome in a singles match with Bourne on Raw (can't remember the date, sorry), and in a tag match on the 5/31 episode of Raw-- Edge & Sheamus vs. Bourne & Cena. Track that bad boy down-- tremendous STF match with a red-hot crowd and inspired apron work from Cena. And Bourne is a perfect FIP.



> Daniel Bryan seems to already have his spot set. I'll check out his match with the Miz from NoC. Speaking of, The Miz is finally going to main event. I haven't been watching his matches but his promo skills might've gotten even better since I saw him last. Throw away Sheamus and Orton and put the belt on this guy.


Yeah, I really like the Miz. He had some awkward moments during his transition from goofball frat-boy heel to serious, intense, chip-on-his-shoulder heel, but now he's fitting into the role really well. As far as matches go, there isn't much to look for other than the match with Bryan. Oh, and he had a nifty match with Kaval on NXT that's worth seeking out on youtube. I've said before that he's a dude with a really impressive skill set in the ring-- great facial expressions, good sense of mat structure, solid offense, etc-- but, for whatever reason, he hasn't had a lot of chances to put on really good matches. Oh, and I'm pretty sure he had a good match with Cena on Raw at some point, but idk when.

In regards to some of your other points: Drew McIntyre has suddenly become a super-duper worker. I can't praise his series with Christian enough. I also loved his 4-minute match with Kaval from the last episode of SD! And he had a standout match with Matt Hardy on SD!, 6/25. And the aforementioned match with Masters was great. It really seems like he's been working with Finlay, as he has stolen Finlay's heel-who-uses-the-environment-to-get-the-upper-hand shtick. He sells well and he has finally figured out how to make INTENSE faces (his mannerisms looked forced earlier in the year), and he'll take some really nasty bumps (watch the 6/25 match with Hardy to see the craziest steel steps bump), and he'll dish out some stiff offense.

Chris Masters rules. It's a shame that he's stuck on Superstars, but he at least gets a chance to work. He's probably having the 3rd or 4th best year of anyone on the roster, behind Christian and Rey and maybe Punk. I'd say Bourne, Cena, and Bryan are all better than him, but they haven't had as many good matches.

Speaking of Cena: I actually think he's been really awesome this year. I really loved his little match with Gabriel from Raw a couple weeks back: he made the kid look totally legit.


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> One of my favourite matches ever. Probably the most violent match I've seen this early.
> 
> 
> Great, makes you want more and so they give it to you when the bott camp follows it in a couple of weeks.
> ...


So pretty much all the best matches are available on other DVDs then  I think I have most of the best ones you outlined there.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

sterling said:


> Can't get behind that. At all. There have probably been over 100 matches I'd call at least "good" this year, and they range from something like Goldust & Regal stiffing the fuck out of each other to Primo & Yoshi Tatsu working a juniors-style sprint without any overkill, to Christian or Chris Masters matches focused on great limb selling, to Dolph Ziggler matches that showcase his bumping, to the fantastic (and underrated around these parts) Punk/Rey series, to the Cena/Dave series. And Rey Mysterio is having another brilliant year. I posted a whole bunch of good little matches, and I blogged about a lot of them, and Seabs has posted a lot, too. Tons of great matches that have already become hidden gems less than a year later because people have been too busy dismissing the current product to pay attention, which is fucked. Shit like Finlay & Mike Knox tearing each other apart, and there's a great Knox/Mysterio match from Superstars, too.


Thanks but I'm going to stick with my own opinion, quality over quantity. I understand where you're coming from, but I'd rather watch 1 great 20 minute match than watch 3 'good' 7 minute matches.

Stuff like Finlay/Knox doesn't intrigue me. Master's matches have been good, but haven't been taken to that next level. All those Rey and Jeff matches from last year > anything from this year TV wise.

WWE has all the great workers to put on great <-> classic matches but they don't. That's the part that annoys me the most.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I enjoyed Hohenheim's cohesive rambling very much so. Just a heads up.

Punker better be in line for a push once Kane/Taker is up cause it's pissing me off.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Punker better be in line for a push once Kane/Taker is up cause it's pissing me off.


Seriously. He's the most talented guy on the roster.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Ownage™;8871251 said:


> Seriously. He's the most talented guy on the roster.


I gotta think he's in line for a push. I mean who else are they gonna push to face Taker? Del Rio isn't ready and fuck pushing Swagger again. It's gotta be Punk. I'd love to see him get a mini reign until Elimination Chamber and drop the title there.

I mean come on, the dude offered to shave his fucking head for the company. That's gotta count for something.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, I can only assume that Punk will be the top heel on SmackDown after Kane drops the belt.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Its going to be either the Big Show or Punk anyway.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

*Randy Orton vs. Eddie Guerrero - Smackdown 10/14/2005*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvQFimDHQKM&p=BA7A00925A9BB9A7&index=15
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztfPNd8uQ0w

Had no idea this ever happened, but I'm glad I caught it because it turns out it was a really fun little 10-minute gem. Happened just after No Mercy, where Eddie lost a title match against Batista after spending the whole match refusing to cheat and take any shortcuts. So, the match opens with some fine exchanges-- we know from his series with Benoit that Orton could work stiff and snug, and though this doesn't match the manliness of those matches, both guys throw some really good uppercuts. But it really gets fun when Orton pokes Eddie in the eye, provoking Eddie to start cheating. He hits an eye poke of his own and chokes Randy with the tag rope and it's great: nice revenge spot with the eye poke, and good character development in general. Randy hits a beautiful dropkick right before the break to take control. I normally wouldn't bother to recap a dropkick, but ya'll really need to see this one. Right in the goddam face. Orton's control stuff is fine and his headlocks look better than usual. Really great cutoff spot where, after hitting a backbreaker (which Orton sold really well), Eddie charges, only to get caught with a drop toe hold. Eddie just launches himself full-throttle into the middle rope, and it looks great. Randy goes for multiple pins but can't win, so he takes Eddie to the outside and smashes his face on the announce table. As before, dirty stuff from Orton prompts dirty revenge stuff from Eddie. Orton sells having his face smashed into the table even better than he sold the backbreaker from earlier. There's even more good stuff, as Eddie gets launched arm-first into the steps, and then they work a good sleeper spot, and then Eddie makes a really fiery comeback, throwing a zillion elbows into Orton's ribs to get out of the sleeper.

Finish is pretty disappointing, but it is what it is. Really nifty match for the most part, and it's definitely worth checking out. A legit program between these two could've been really special.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Orton's a hit and miss kind of worker for me. He can be a straight up baller when he wants to be but he has his fair share of lackluster performances. I think Punk's a guy who could get the best out of him like Benoit and Rey did.


----------



## JIMICO (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's a question. 

What does everyone consider the last truly classic one on one WWE match to be (other than the two HBK/Taker WrestleMania matches)?


----------



## EffectRaven (Dec 9, 2007)

^Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair @ Wrestlemania 24

There's been many great matches but that's the only one that stands out as a classic


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Orton's a hit and miss kind of worker for me. He can be a straight up baller when he wants to be but he has his fair share of lackluster performances. I think Punk's a guy who could get the best out of him like Benoit and Rey did.


I find his "crazy" stuff a little too over the top but overall don't really have a problem with the guy.



JIMICO said:


> Here's a question.
> 
> What does everyone consider the last truly classic one on one WWE match to be (other than the two HBK/Taker WrestleMania matches)?


I thought Orton/Cena at No Mercy 2008 was pretty epic even if 95% of everyone else can't get over the ending. I thought it was great.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

EffectRaven said:


> ^Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair @ Wrestlemania 24


This one, it may not have been the most technical match, or the best match ever or anything. But it's most memorable, and aside from the Undertaker/HBK series, it's one of the few that will forever go down as a classic


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I find his "crazy" stuff a little too over the top but overall don't really have a problem with the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Orton/Cena at No Mercy 2008 was pretty epic even if 95% of everyone else can't get over the ending. I thought it was great.


No Way Out 08. And yeah, bossy little match. I thought the "I Quit" match from BP09 was even better. That's the torture match. 

Kinda hard to label matches as "classics" so soon after the happen. I mean, sure, the HBK Mania matches had the feel of big-time, classic matches, and I think they'll all hold up and everything. But 10 years from now, if I'm still talking about wrestling, I feel fairly confident that I'll still be talking about Swagger/Christian from ECW Feb. 09, and Jericho/Rey from the Bash. The whole Jericho/Rey series, actually. And the whole Punk/Rey series. And Cena/Dave from Mania. Some of that might seem crazy, but I thought Swagger/Christian was one of the best main event title matches the WWE has ever put on free tv. I'd take it over Kid/Bret from Raw 7/11/94, for example.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Jericho/Rey from The Bash '09 rocked.


----------



## EffectRaven (Dec 9, 2007)

I agree that Christian vs. Swagger was a phenomenal match

I miss ECW, in a way it's lack of star power and hour time-slot helped make it awesome because they couldn't really create many great storylines or feuds so they focused on quality wrestling

The last couple of months were great with guys like Christian, Regal and Big Zeke giving great performances week-in and week-out


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Christian/Swagger is one of those matches I could watch over and over and over and never get tired of it.



sterling said:


> No Way Out 08. And yeah, bossy little match. *I thought the "I Quit" match from BP09 was even better. That's the torture match.*


Word. One of Orton's best performances and a definite top 10 match for him. Not a fan of the No Way Out match though.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Never understood the hate Cena and Orton's I Quit match got. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The hate I've seen for the match almost completely revolves around how quickly Orton gave up when Cena had the handcuff STF on him.

I loved the match simply because it showed Orton as a really evil bastard. Easily his best heel performance. The cane shots to Cena were just insanely brutal. And the facial expressions on each men when Cena was able to handcuff Orton to him were just awesome. If somebody wanted a recent example of why a match can still revolve around good vs. evil, that is the first match I'd recommend.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Never got why people put so much stock into how fast someone taps out. Just seems extremely trivial.

Still amazes me that type of match took place in the PG era.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Derek said:


> The hate I've seen for the match almost completely revolves around how quickly Orton gave up when Cena had the handcuff STF on him.


I remember feeling that way after the first watch. But then I revisited the match and thought the whole finish was really perfect. Orton relied heavily on his cronies at the time, and he was very much a guy who looked for spots where he could dominate. Throughout the match, you can clearly see he's keeping his distance from Cena, using the cane to add range to his attack and backing away whenever Cena threatens him. His response when he realizes he's handcuffed to Cena is perfect-- he goes fucking crazy trying to get away, and at that point, everyone, including Orton, knows he's toast. He lost control and he really wasn't the type of guy who could handle losing control, and he had no help, no way of getting the advantage back, so he quit and got the fuck out of there.

Watched another great little match:

*Mr. Kennedy vs. Matt Hardy - Smackdown 5/4/2007*

I remember Cal making a comment in a review of a Kennedy/Taker match about how Kennedy always worked kinda awkward-looking in his mat exchanges and holds and stuff like that. Not awkward-looking in a bad way, but awkward-looking in a way that makes the stuff seem more organic and realistic, like they're really struggling. That's what we see early on here-- they really just do some basic headlock exchanges, but it comes across really well thanks to great facial expressions from both guys, and they both just look like they're working so damn hard to get into and out of these holds. They don't deliver gorgeous, textbook Benoit/Angle-esque exchanges; they deliver a bunch of ugly but snug matwork, and then Kennedy throws a good elbow, and Matt's sell is even better, and they exchange some strikes and Kennedy's nose gets busted open, and then Kennedy takes a realistic and ugly-looking bump to the outside. The whole match looks like an ugly fight. Kennedy works the arm for a bit, and Matt's selling is really tremendous. The arm work doesn't last long enough for the selling to become a focal point, but it's noticeably great. 

But Matt Hardy's punches are the best part of the match. Seriously, they look insanely good. All his comebacks are well-timed, and the crowd eats them all up because he's Matt Hardy, and he really doesn't do much other than throw these ridiculous fucking punches. I could watch Matt Hardy punch bad guys in the face forever. Kennedy gets in some awesome cutoff spots, including a nasty running knee, and a cool spot where he tosses Matt off when Matt's going for his bulldog spot.

But Matt is definitely the star-- he was a legit great worker at this point-- with awesome facial expressions while he's caught in holds, and fantastic selling, and really tremendous punches. 

Just a really good TV match that felt like a total slugfest and looked like a nasty brawl between two tough bastards.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Depends what "classic" means. WWE have had a pleasing amount of ****1/4+ matches from 08 backwards but I'm not sure if any of them really define what "classic" means to me. I'd say Benoit/Finlay JD06 is the best WWE match since 2000, though.



McQueen said:


> I thought Orton/Cena at No Mercy 2008 was pretty epic even if 95% of everyone else can't get over the ending. I thought it was great.


Doesn;t even exist you senile old fook.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

sterling said:


> No Way Out 08. And yeah, bossy little match. I thought the "I Quit" match from BP09 was even better. That's the torture match.
> 
> Kinda hard to label matches as "classics" so soon after the happen. I mean, sure, the HBK Mania matches had the feel of big-time, classic matches, and I think they'll all hold up and everything. But 10 years from now, if I'm still talking about wrestling, I feel fairly confident that I'll still be talking about Swagger/Christian from ECW Feb. 09, and Jericho/Rey from the Bash. The whole Jericho/Rey series, actually. And the whole Punk/Rey series. And Cena/Dave from Mania. Some of that might seem crazy, but I thought Swagger/Christian was one of the best main event title matches the WWE has ever put on free tv. I'd take it over Kid/Bret from Raw 7/11/94, for example.


Thanks Roger, your right I made a mistake even though I was thinking No Way Out. I haven't seen the I Quit yet. One of these days i'll go buy the Best of '09 set.

Yeah, you have 1993 seconds to live if you ever call me a 'senile old fook' again.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

sterling said:


> But Matt is definitely the star-- he was a legit great worker at this point-- with awesome facial expressions while he's caught in holds, and fantastic selling, and really tremendous punches.


Matt was a beast in '07. I don't remember any specifics about the Kennedy match but I do remember it being very good.


----------



## EffectRaven (Dec 9, 2007)

Matt Hardy consistently had ***+ matches on Smackdown every week. I don't know what they would have done without him taking up 20 minutes of the show

Speaking of great TV matches did anyone remember ECW in Summer 07? Awesome, Awesome matches every week


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ECW in the Summer of '06 was great too - RVD & Angle v. Edge & Orton, RVD/Angle, Big Show/RVD, Show/Flair, Show/Taker, Test & Mike Knox vs. Sandman & Tommy Dreamer, etc.

I'm finishing up Over The Limit right now and this show is for the most part underwhelming minus Punk/Mysterio.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Over the Limit wasn't very good. Punk/Mysterio was great and I liked Cena/Batista but everything else was forgettable.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Derek said:


> The hate I've seen for the match almost completely revolves around how quickly Orton gave up when Cena had the handcuff STF on him.
> 
> I loved the match simply because it showed Orton as a really evil bastard. Easily his best heel performance. The cane shots to Cena were just insanely brutal. And the facial expressions on each men when Cena was able to handcuff Orton to him were just awesome. If somebody wanted a recent example of why a match can still revolve around good vs. evil, that is the first match I'd recommend.


I found it great too. Perfect psychology by both guys. They do seem to have their own unique brand of chemistry together, Orton was perfect sick son of a bitch and Cena was, well, Jesus. Yes, in this match I thought Cena was playing Jesus.

Anywho, match was great. Loved every second, especially Cena handcuffing himself to Orton. Just wish Cena would have used that whole handcuffed together thing to get some interesting new offense going and generally punish Orton for all the shit he pulled. It just kinda, ended too quickly.

Still. Great match. Probably my favourite between those two.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> I've been really dissapointed with the quality of matches presented by the WWE this year. Would safely give 1 match only a ****+ rating and that really dissapoints me considering years ago we got many MOTYC's each and every PPV.
> 
> Shawn Michael's absence and the insane WWE work schedule are fully to blame.


hbks only had like 5 4 star matches in his career


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

sterling said:


> I thought Swagger/Christian was one of the best main event title matches the WWE has ever put on free tv. I'd take it over Kid/Bret from Raw 7/11/94, for example.


How about Punk/Morrison (Last Chance)? I absolutely loved that one.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Orton/Cena I Quit was probably one of the best WWE matches in the last three or four years. In my opinion it was absolutely perfect, and just a great example of how Good vs. Evil can stil work in modern day professional wrestling. The psychology, the facial expressionsa, the body language- it was just all fucking excellent.

To be honest, I'd say that Orton/Cena I Quit is a tied MOTY 2009 with Michaels/Undertaker. I just love it that much.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WCW said:


> hbks only had like 5 4 star matches in his career


Favourite HBk match?


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

quoipourquoi said:


> How about Punk/Morrison (Last Chance)? I absolutely loved that one.


I really liked that match a lot-- hot crowd and cool callbacks to the rest of their series, and lots of nifty exchanges. But Swagger/Christian is just on a whole different level thanks to Christian's virtuoso selling and the masterful way they set up the size difference and the experience difference. Just a flawless match. I voted in a top 100 WWE match ever recently, and I had that match around #40. That's how much I love it. Pretty sure Cal had it higher. Probably would make a top ten for WWE TV matches.



The Clique said:


> I'm finishing up Over The Limit right now and this show is for the most part underwhelming minus Punk/Mysterio.


Man, I remember people dumping on Rey/Punk because of the blood stoppage, but I thought that was maybe the best thing that's happened in the WWE all year because it led to Punk murdering Rey afterward. That match is so much fun. Tons of heat and drama and near finishes, and the bump Punk takes into the barricade is sick (fuck, it leads to him bleeding a shit ton), and the bump Rey takes into the barber's chair is really crazy, too. But yeah, Punk just murders him after the stoppage. Great little match. Still think their Extreme Rules match is better, but I've seen people pick each of their 4 great matches from this year as their personal favorite, so whatever.



Ownage™;8872898 said:


> Matt was a beast in '07. I don't remember any specifics about the Kennedy match but I do remember it being very good.


I really want to get my hands on his whole run from SD in 07 through his ECW title reign, up until the heel turn. I've only caught pieces of it, but man, he was awesome all the time.

STEAMBOAT

*Ricky Steamboat vs. Jake Roberts - Boston Garden 8/9/1986*

Watched this last night but didn't feel like writing anything afterward. Anyway, the match is awesome for all the reasons you'd expect a match between these two to be awesome. Match happens after THE DDT, so Steamboat comes out pissed and throwing wild karate that doesn't look great, but the crowd loves it anyway. Roberts blocks all his karate and then heels it up like a douche, grinning and talking and taunting and pointing to his head to let everyone know how smart he is. Steamboat rocks him for a while but ultimately hurts himself with his own aggression, as he whiffs on a strike and his the ring post. Roberts takes over and works the arm, and the control segment is really awesome. He uses the ring post some more, and Steamboat creates some good hope spots only for Roberts to go back to the arm to cut him off. Pretty sure Roberts got in a good hot shot spot, which set up a really great revenge spot for Steamboat, which Roberts sold brilliantly. Finish is interesting, as the ref bump prevented Roberts from getting a clean win and led to Steamboat winning by roll-up. Sort of odd to see a babyface winning that way, but that wasn't the only time they gave Steamboat a win that way. Anyway, this was a really great match and an easy recommendation. Among the best mid-80s midcard WWF matches I've seen-- nearly on par with the best of the Tito/Valentine series, and about as good as Savage/Steamboat from MLG and the awesome Savage/Santana matches. Maybe just a notch below those matches, but still great.

*Bob Orton vs. Ricky Steamboat - Landover, MD - 7/20/1985*

This was great, too, though a notch or two below the Roberts match. Orton has a loaded cast on his forearm, so they work some shtick around that for a while, and then Steamboat teases some karate blows, which Orton manages to dodge. Major pop when Steamboat finally catches Orton, and then there's a really awesome heel-in-peril segment where Steamboat tears at that arm, and Orton's selling is all great, and the crowd totally eats it up. I really love seeing segments like that in '80s WWF matches because crowds always go wild, and this segment was about as good as any from that era I've seen. Orton's facial expressions and selling are just really great. His transition to take control is great, too, as he takes a pretty whacky bump to the outside, and then he comes back to throw a soda in Steamboat's face. I didn't think Orton was as good on offense as he was in peril, but he was still good, and Steamboat was of course stellar as the FIP. His comebacks are all good, as are Orton's cutoffs. Finish is slightly disappointing, but not really a major detractor for this match. Really good and totally worth checking out.

More MATT HARDY:

*Matt Hardy vs. Finlay - Smackdown 6/22/2007*

Similar feel to the Kennedy match in the opening parts of this match, except it's better because Finlay is better than Kennedy. Finlay throws some really nasty strikes at Hardy, and Hardy sells them all expertly. All the holds and headlocks look snug and uncomfortable. As he tended to do at this time, Finlay took control on the outside, thanks to a distraction from Hornswoggle, which allowed him to hit a brutal clothesline. He works Matt over for a bit, but the match really takes off when Matt, trying to mount a comeback, goes to the second rope. Finlay catches him and yanks him off, and Matt lands on his knee, and JBL/Cole tell us he's been having knee problems, and Finlay evidently knows that because he just tears into Matt's knee. I mean, as soon as I saw Matt grab his knee, I knew the match would be good because Matt can sell his ass off and Finlay can rip a dude's limbs off, but it exceeded my already high expectations. Finlay just goes nutso, using his environment and a variety of holds and blows that all look stellar, and Matt sells the knee as well as I've seen anyone sell a knee injury. Seriously, I thought he was about as good as Savage at Mania 8, and I thought this match was about as good as Savage/Flair (though it didn't have all the extravagance/drama at ringside). Just a brutal and manly match with tremendous selling, plus a pretty awesome finish. 

MORE FINLAY: 

*Finlay vs. The Undertaker - Smackdown 3/9/2007*

Another tremendous TV match, here. Taker rocks Finlay early on, doing his usual arm wringer/shoulder thrust combo, except it looks extra rough and rugged here, and Finlay's sell is awesome. Finlay takes control on the outside thanks to a distraction from Hornswoggle, which allows him to whack Taker in the ribs with a chair. Then we get really good rib work from Finlay, and some really good selling from Taker. On the whole, I didn't think Taker's rib selling was as good as Hardy's knee selling, but there were some standout moments. He catches Finlay trying to dive off the apron, and then he clutches at his ribs while holding Finlay, before driving his back into the ring post. Then he goes for an Irish whip into the steps, but his ribs prevent him from pulling it off, so Finlay counters it and sends Taker rib-first into the steps. Awesome moment. As you'd expect and want, all of Finlay's stuff goes back to the injured ribs. Taker does continue to sell during his comeback, though his selling gets slightly weaker: he hits his moves and then sells rather than selling _while_ hitting his moves, as he had done earlier in the match. Finishing stretch starts out strong, as Finlay takes advantage of a distraction from Hornswoggle to thump Taker in the ribs and face with the shillelagh. Then Taker sits up and hits his big moves and wins. Pretty meh-ish finish, but still a great match. Thought Finlay/Hardy was better, though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

sterling said:


> Man, I remember people dumping on Rey/Punk because of the blood stoppage, but I thought that was maybe the best thing that's happened in the WWE all year because it led to Punk murdering Rey afterward. That match is so much fun. Tons of heat and drama and near finishes, and the bump Punk takes into the barricade is sick (fuck, it leads to him bleeding a shit ton), and the bump Rey takes into the barber's chair is really crazy, too. But yeah, Punk just murders him after the stoppage. Great little match. Still think their Extreme Rules match is better, but I've seen people pick each of their 4 great matches from this year as their personal favorite, so whatever.


I agree with all of that. Punk's response to the blood stoppage was awesome and Rey flying into the barber chair might be my favorite bump this year. Extreme Rules was their best match for my money too but you can't go wrong with any of them.



> I really want to get my hands on his whole run from SD in 07 through his ECW title reign, up until the heel turn. I've only caught pieces of it, but man, he was awesome all the time.


I was about to say he had a standout match with Finlay and then you wrote about it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's strange, when Punk came into the WWE everyone was raving about his in ring ability, and I agree, he's good. But I still haven't seen anything that blows me away, I'm impressed but nothing really incredibly stands out. It's weird because it's not for lack of good opponents, I would have thought that he and Rey could put on an absolute clinic but somehow I feel underwhelmed by the majority of his matches.

I think some of it might have to do with the venue, the event, the opponent etc. For example, if Punk had gotten about 15 minutes with Rey at Wrestlemania with a more interesting outcome, it could have been a classic. The closest to a classic I can think of is his match with Jeff at Summerslam 09 which I loved. See that was a career defining win, main event of summerslam, winning a TLC match for the title. But nothing else REALLY stands out.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

sterling said:


> Man, I remember people dumping on Rey/Punk because of the blood stoppage, but I thought that was maybe the best thing that's happened in the WWE all year because it led to Punk murdering Rey afterward. That match is so much fun. Tons of heat and drama and near finishes, and the bump Punk takes into the barricade is sick (fuck, it leads to him bleeding a shit ton), and the bump Rey takes into the barber's chair is really crazy, too. But yeah, Punk just murders him after the stoppage. Great little match. Still think their Extreme Rules match is better, but I've seen people pick each of their 4 great matches from this year as their personal favorite, so whatever.


It's one of my favorite WWE matches of the year now. The blood stoppage didn't really hurt the match for me. I love the pace and chemistry these two have with each other. Their matches weren't quite as good as Jericho/Mysterio series but it's not too far behind.

Also, WWE canned in chearing over some of the boos during the stoppage AND they rated this match TV-14 on Classics, lol.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Cena vs Orton Hell in a Cell is one of the worst matches I have ever seen. Period.

Cena Orton PPV series from best to worst:
SummerSlam 2007
Breaking Point
No Way Out
SummerSlam 2008
Unforgiven
Hell in a Cell

Haven't seen the Iron Man.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Orton is definately overhyped. He's only had a limited number of matches that actually caught my eye. Plus his mic skills are fairly mediorce.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

NJ88 said:


> It's strange, when Punk came into the WWE everyone was raving about his in ring ability, and I agree, he's good. But I still haven't seen anything that blows me away, I'm impressed but nothing really incredibly stands out. *It's weird because it's not for lack of good opponents*, I would have thought that he and Rey could put on an absolute clinic but somehow I feel underwhelmed by the majority of his matches.
> 
> I think some of it might have to do with the venue, the event, the opponent etc. For example, if Punk had gotten about 15 minutes with Rey at Wrestlemania with a more interesting outcome, it could have been a classic. The closest to a classic I can think of is his match with Jeff at Summerslam 09 which I loved. See that was a career defining win, main event of summerslam, winning a TLC match for the title. But nothing else REALLY stands out.


Eh, it kinda is. There's only so much you can do with guys like Show, Umaga, Morrison, and Kane. 

He's proven himself worthy with this matches against Rey and Jeff. I think too many people were expecting Jericho/Rey out of Punk/Rey that they really can't appreciate it enough. It was extremely good.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*John Cena vs Randy Orton - Unforgiven 2007*

Yeah, this was pretty bad. Cena's facial expressions are spot on, but the rest if just off. I dislike it when Cena dictates the pace of his matches, and when he 'brawls' instead of wrestling, it just gets worse. Orton is pretty spot on here, but can't save the mess that is Cena's offense. Cena's punches are wayward and ugly. They miss Orton by a good 20 cm's, and they look sluggish. Highlight of the match was a sick DDT by Orton in which Cena sold like a king. Which is where the problem occurs, Cena is an awesome seller and bumper, but when he's on offense, he doesn't have the ability to sell shit unless he's on a comeback, in which he rarely doesn't. Finish is awful, Cena's final flurry on Orton that caused the ref to DQ him was awful, and the match as a whole, was awful considering it was the Main Event of a PPV. Not as bad as the HIAC match between them though, that was simply ugly.

**1/4*


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Cena vs Orton Hell in a Cell is one of the worst matches I have ever seen. Period.
> 
> Cena Orton PPV series from best to worst:
> SummerSlam 2007
> ...


No Way Out 2008


And then the rest of them bunched together at the bottom because they all suck. Need to watch Breaking Point again though.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

KingCal said:


> No Way Out 2008
> 
> 
> And then the rest of them bunched together at the bottom because they all suck. Need to watch Breaking Point again though.


They all suck?

Apart from Unforgiven and Hell in a Cell, all the matches are quality.

I enjoyed the mayhem of SummerSlam 2008, the brutality of Breaking Point, the red hot No Way Out match and the first match between them is probably the best yet. Need to rewatch a couple, doubt I'll ever watch the Iron Man. Might be a bit too long for me...


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> Eh, it kinda is. There's only so much you can do with guys like Show, Umaga, Morrison, and Kane.
> 
> He's proven himself worthy with this matches against Rey and Jeff. I think too many people were expecting Jericho/Rey out of Punk/Rey that they really can't appreciate it enough. It was extremely good.


I thought Punks matches with Morrison were fantastic, and his stuff with Umgaga isn't bad either. Show and Kane I can agree with. I agree that he impresses in the ring, I just haven't seen that classic match from him like I thought I might. He's obviously got time though.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> They all suck?
> 
> Apart from Unforgiven and Hell in a Cell, all the matches are quality.
> 
> I enjoyed the mayhem of SummerSlam 2008, the brutality of Breaking Point, the red hot No Way Out match and the first match between them is probably the best yet. Need to rewatch a couple, doubt I'll ever watch the Iron Man. Might be a bit too long for me...


Yep, I think they all suck. NWO is AWESOME, and like I said, I need to see Breaking Point again, but the rest are just horrible. I don't think they have good chemistry at all. The best part of their matches usually is the crowd and that's it.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

NJ88 said:


> I thought Punks matches with Morrison were fantastic, and his stuff with Umgaga isn't bad either. Show and Kane I can agree with. I agree that he impresses in the ring, I just haven't seen that classic match from him like I thought I might. He's obviously got time though.


He's gonna need to be with someone like Cena or a fully healthy Taker to put out that classic shit.

Btw, his stuff with Jericho was fantastic too. 

He typically gets shafted when it comes to PPV feuds minus Jeff and Rey. Most of his gems happen on TV and understandably get forgotten.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

CM Punk is just not given time, thats why he hasn't had many 'classic' matches.

Same thing is going to happen to Daniel Bryan, too.


----------



## Chuck Norris (Sep 23, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> *Cena vs Orton Hell in a Cell is one of the worst matches I have ever seen. Period.*
> 
> Cena Orton PPV series from best to worst:
> SummerSlam 2007
> ...


what was so bad about it?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Eh. Bryan's such a gifted worker that he doesn't need that much time to have a great match, much like Benoit. Now, this isn't indicative of Bryan but Punk is someone who has always prided himself on story telling and milking a crowd for all it's worth, and that isn't always easy if you're only given 10-12 mins to tell your story.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> Eh. Bryan's such a gifted worker that he doesn't need that much time to have a great match, much like Benoit. Now, this isn't indicative of Bryan but Punk is someone who has always prided himself on story telling and milking a crowd for all it's worth, and that isn't always easy if you're only given 10-12 mins to tell your story.


Exactly. That's why I love his match with Orlando Jordan at Summerslam 8*D

Though seriously I agree with what you are saying.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> It's strange, when Punk came into the WWE everyone was raving about his in ring ability, and I agree, he's good. But I still haven't seen anything that blows me away, I'm impressed but nothing really incredibly stands out. It's weird because it's not for lack of good opponents, I would have thought that he and Rey could put on an absolute clinic but somehow I feel underwhelmed by the majority of his matches.
> 
> I think some of it might have to do with the venue, the event, the opponent etc. For example, if Punk had gotten about 15 minutes with Rey at Wrestlemania with a more interesting outcome, it could have been a classic. The closest to a classic I can think of is his match with Jeff at Summerslam 09 which I loved. See that was a career defining win, main event of summerslam, winning a TLC match for the title. But nothing else REALLY stands out.


It's definitely because of limitations like time, opponent, card placement, etc. He doesn't get the chance to shine on PPV like Cena and Taker do. That said I'd take a guy like Punk who has a ton of good 10 minute matches over someone who puts out a classic or two but isn't consistently good.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Speaking of Undertaker and CM Punk, they have the best WWE TV MOTY currently for me. Here's some things I said about their SD 9/10/2010 match:

_Taker’s selling here is probably the second best of the year, behind his unforgettable performance at WrestleMania of course. Undertaker in his vulnerable state is being played like a work of art. Undertaker fully commits to EVERY SINGLE move, EVERY SINGLE breath, EVERY grimace of pain and that cause us to root for him harder. 

Punk is an exceptional heel here. I loved how he threw the arm work Taker gave him right back in his face screaming, "How does it feel?" That was cool. The match went back and forth with Punk one-upping Taker due to the amount of pain he's in. The desperation in Taker locking in the Hell's Gate could be felt. I screamed at my TV set when he locked it in because I didn't know which way the match was going so that was a good mark out moment for me.

To top all of that off, when Undertaker won it looked as if he was just getting more confident, stronger, and then Kane's fire goes off and you can see the spirit of Undertaker break up again! Awesome storytelling._



btw, I think Punk's best non-gimmick matches in the 'E have consistently been with Morrison and Rey .





WCW said:


> hbks only had like 5 4 star matches in his career


Yes, and the rest are all 5 stars!


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys. Long time watcher, first time writer in this thread.

I have a question i need answered

I have thought about buying the complete Wrestlemania Anthology, but i am confused as to what is included in the box. So i have two questions

1. It says that there are 31 discs in the box, but only 21 Wrestlemanias, do you have any idea what is on the other 10 discs, or are the Manias split into different discs, and mashed together?

2. Is all footage and matches in the box, or is it edited. I am especially curious about if Benoit is cut, or if i can relive his match at Wrestlemania XX?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok for the first time ever i'm downloading a match.

I'm downloading richards vs black from death before dishonor VIII

I see a ton of people giving it ****1/2 stars to even ***** stars.

I'm freaking excited to watch this, and is it really that good from your guys opinions.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

> 1. It says that there are 31 discs in the box, but only 21 Wrestlemanias, do you have any idea what is on the other 10 discs, or are the Manias split into different discs, and mashed together?
> 
> 2. Is all footage and matches in the box, or is it edited. I am especially curious about if Benoit is cut, or if i can relive his match at Wrestlemania XX?


They added Benoit on the SummerSlam anthology and the Elim.Chamber DVDs so I doubt he;d be taken of here. Plus i think it was made in 2005 when Benoit wasn't a dead felon. No idea about the 31 discs, it's either a typo where you read it or they needed to fit more footage across the different discs.

It is kinda edited too (I heard- don;t actually have it), like obviously blurring the WWF scratch logo and dubbing some entrance musci with generic crap. I _think _they took out some of Jesse Ventura's commentary too. 



-Mystery- said:


> Eh, it kinda is.* There's only so much you can do with *guys like Show, *Umaga*, Morrison, and Kane.


Don't agree with the bolded part at all. Given he was a babyface at the time, his stuff with Umaga should have way better. i've always thought Punk was pretty overrated though, I mean I think he's consistantly good and can be really good, but I've never ever ever got the vibe from him that he's a superb ****1/2+ match worker or anything.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The WM Anthology has more discs than actual WM's because from WM 16 onwards the shows were split onto more than one disc .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Burkarl said:


> Hey guys. Long time watcher, first time writer in this thread.
> 
> I have a question i need answered
> 
> ...


I got mine before "The Incident" so Benoit is still on there, and I had double sided discs for some of the manias.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Okay, I just saw a commercial for that new Jericho dvd and I am buying that shit ASAP!!!

WOW, fucking epic commercial.

Edit: Here's an even more epic trailer.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Only positive thing about the Jericho DVD, imo, are the extras/special features. Sharing a room with Heyman, vs the old man last year would be the main ones. I don't really have too much interest in listening to a person speak about their career, for like 90 minutes. I would imagine I am the only one, especially when its a Jericho DVD.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Don't agree with the bolded part at all. Given he was a babyface at the time, his stuff with Umaga should have way better.


I thought one of his matches with Umaga (might be Judgment Day?) was really good.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah. The Judgment Day match was great, ***1/4 from me. The Strap match was utter shit. Considering Umaga and Joe are fairly similar in ring traits and CM Punk put on a ***** match with Joe I think they could've worked a much better match on both accounts. Once again it all relates to time allocation and how much the WWE really cares about the match anyway.

I do like the Judgment Day match. Thought it was great.


----------



## EffectRaven (Dec 9, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> *Only positive thing* about the Jericho DVD, imo, are the extras/special features. Sharing a room with Heyman, vs the old man last year would be the main ones. I don't really have too much interest in listening to a person speak about their career, for like 90 minutes. I would imagine I am the only one, especially when its a Jericho DVD.


Is the match listing poor?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Yeah. The Judgment Day match was great, ***1/4 from me. The Strap match was utter shit. Considering Umaga and Joe are fairly similar in ring traits and CM Punk put on a ***** match with Joe I think they could've worked a much better match on both accounts. Once again it all relates to time allocation and how much the WWE really cares about the match anyway.
> 
> I do like the Judgment Day match. Thought it was great.


Yeah, I thought the same thing too. But Joe is nothing like Umaga.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't mind the match listing. I think it does have the WM 19 match which is on like 5 DVD sets though 

Both are fat, athletic, hard hitting Samoans


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The Jericho DVD has quite a few repeats that appeared on other sets but I am looking forward to the doc. and extras.

Punk/Umaga from JD09 is a really good opener for the PPV. I was ringside for that show and that card was pretty damn steller, especially Jericho/Mysterio and Edge/Jeff.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> I don't mind the match listing. I think it does have the WM 19 match which is on like 5 DVD sets though
> 
> Both are fat, athletic, hard hitting Samoans


That actually reminds me. Think there is ever a chance of Joe showing up in the WWE?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

After working for TNA for so long i'm surprised Joe hasn't gone nuts and sent Punk a "My dogs are in the enclosed pool area" text message.

I'd like the see it, hell i'd like see see Joe anywhere that isn't TNA since he is just wasting away there right now as it is.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd say so.

With NXT and apparently Joe being unhappy in TNA, I'd say there is a major chance. He's misused like crazy in that promotion, which is strange. I imagine he could be big in the WWE.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I still think TNA is killing Joe. I mean look at him, he used to be the toughest, baddest SOB in wrestling. Now, hes become a fat, disgusting pile of shit.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The thought of Mysterio pinballing around the ring for Joe makes me happy.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

redeadening said:


> I still think TNA is killing Joe. I mean look at him, he used to be the toughest, baddest SOB in wrestling. *Now, hes become a fat, disgusting pile of shit.*


I'd imagine thats the only reason why he won't get in to WWE.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd like to see The Miz get musclebustered/choked out.

For all that TNA has done wrong over the years I think them failing to push Joe after they brought Angle in is the biggest mistake they made. He is the one guy (maybe aside from AJ Styles but still not sure if I buy him as the company face) I really felt TNA had built up to look like a legit star, but oh noez! we signed Angle who honestly doesn't need to be a bigger star in the first place but lets focus 100% on him. Not that they've stopped making that mistake.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Did you know that Joe drew the highest buyrate in TNA history when he wrestled Angle? 60,000 buys. And after that, they berried him. The only guy on the roster that can actually say he ever drew a dime, berried and reduced to shit.

Joe was an animal. And what they basically did was take that animal behind the shed and blow his head off. And neutered him. Which probably explains the weight gain.

All Joe is good for nowadays is me making McDonalds jokes about him.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Its a pity what happened to Joe. The guy piled weight plus TNA have less competency than a man with zero sperm. The only thing that can save him, is ROH.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

EffectRaven said:


> Is the match listing poor?


way too many repeats. I get they want to kind of make a "definitive" set for the guys, but some of those matches are hardly worthy of it.



Spoiler: superstars & first match of SmackDown



Superstars; 
Primo/JTG wasn;t bad but nothing I'd ever care to watch again. 
Hate the hell out of the fact they decided to replay the ENTIRE Cena/Nexus gauntlet, they seriously could have clipped it down 8 minutes. 
Regal/Goldust was a disappointing but still a little blast. The crowd seemes to care too, which I can;t say about most matches I've watched this year.

CHRIS MASTERS on SmackDown!!!!!! I was pissy because he wasn't on Superstars and then they give me somethign even better. Had a good match with Kane, who put a good effort into it. If people like Sheamus are going to juggle the WWE title, then it's a fucking bitch Masters/Goldust/regal are put where they are. 
Turned off SD after that because I predicted a show full of Alberto del Rio, Cody Rhodes and Dolph Ziggler. If the matches Christian and Swagger turn out to be in are praised I'll catch the repeat in a couple of days.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Agreed on Punk's match with Umaga at JD09 being really good. Wonderful little babyface performance from Punk, and I thought it was better than the whole Jeff/Umaga series, though probably not by much. Good matches all around.

And his recent stuff with Kane was pretty fun, too. That wild, Attitude Era-style brawl that ended in Punk running across the street and out into the night was a blast. Punk made Kane look like a monster and took some really reckless stuff while pinballing around for him. 

Also thought he was great in the recent match with Show, though they didn't get enough time and the match ended too abruptly. 

Basically, I thought some of Punk's babyface work in the WWE was really good, but he's really taken off since his heel turn. Can't think of a bad Punk performance post-heel turn, and he's been really great in a lot of stuff.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Did you know that Joe drew the highest buyrate in TNA history when he wrestled Angle? 60,000 buys. And after that, they berried him. The only guy on the roster that can actually say he ever drew a dime, berried and reduced to shit.
> 
> Joe was an animal. And what they basically did was take that animal behind the shed and blow his head off. And neutered him. Which probably explains the weight gain.
> 
> All Joe is good for nowadays is me making McDonalds jokes about him.


It's a shame really. The only bit of hope for Joe is that creative actually does change in that company, otherwise I would love to see Joe come to WWE. Bryan/Punk/Joe in a triple threat for the WHC plz.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

sterling said:


> Agreed on Punk's match with Umaga at JD09 being really good. Wonderful little babyface performance from Punk, and I thought it was better than the whole Jeff/Umaga series, though probably not by much. Good matches all around.
> 
> And his recent stuff with Kane was pretty fun, too. That wild, Attitude Era-style brawl that ended in Punk running across the street and out into the night was a blast. Punk made Kane look like a monster and took some really reckless stuff while pinballing around for him.
> 
> ...


Punk's world title defenses against JBL and Batista were good too.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I liked the Punk/JBL/Jericho triple threat they had on Raw with that time limit gimmick. I thought they played that whole situation well and it was a good match.

Don't think Punk's matches with Umaga were as good as Jeff's with Umaga though. Jeff and Umaga had some good chemistry together that was totally fluid.

Wish we got to see Taker/Umaga on PPV or a SD.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I still have absolutely no idea why joe isn't in wwe. Joe knows he's one of the best wrestlers in the business, and he shouldn't underused and misused in tna. He should be a main eventer in wwe, he has way too much talent.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I cant imagine that Vince would be desperate to sign any guys that are/were big names in TNA and not WWE as it is plus there's no way that the Joe of the past few years deserves the promotion up to WWE. TNA basically killed what was the hottest thing in wrestling at one point. I think Joe has kinda got to the point now where TNA has sucked the love for pro wrestling out of him that he had in ROH. I dont know if WWE would even be interested in him anyway. I know he had a tryout match in 2001 with WWE. Not sure if WWE just turned him down or if Joe didn't want to sign. AJ had a tryout around that time to but AJ turned WWE down because of the schedule. Joe's time has pretty much passed now unless he can get out of TNA and refind himself back in ROH. He's acted like a douche enough times there to be fired though but they keep retaining him. I guess they think it's a bigger punishment for them to keep him under contract than release him.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

RIP Joe. 2001-2008.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

​WWE Armageddon 2007


_United States Championship Match_
*MVP (c) vs. Rey Mysterio*

I was really impressed with how good some of the offense looked. Mysterio was really on his game from a selling standpoint and MVP really stepped up to work with someone as good as Rey. It really looked like he was about to snap in half a few times throughout the match.

The match structure was pretty typical but it worked. MVP went after the head/neck of Rey while Rey tried to keep the pace up. It came across so well and got the crowd going because Rey took the moves perfectly, looking like he was nearly injured on a few of the bumps he took. There was one moment in the match where I really wasn't sure whether or not Rey got hurt on a botch or if he was just selling. It looked like he went for a Hurricanrana but seemed to botch it and hurt his knee. His hurt knee or good selling did really add an extra element to the match so I guess it was for the best. 

Not a huge fan of the ending where MVP decided not to get back into the ring and got counted out. It was still a really good match that crowd going. Would have liked to see a better ending but it wasn't that big of a deal. 
***3/4*


*Kane and CM Punk vs. Big Daddy V and Mark Henry w/Matt Striker
*
Not really a fan of having BDV and Henry on the same team. They look like monsters together and have the look of a really badass tag team but it's not a good sign when tagging in Mark Henry means that the pace is going to pick up. So even though the match was slow I found myself liking it. Henry and BDV were really booked as monsters in this one and it was working. The fact that everyone was stiff with each other also made this a lot easier to watch. 

Punk gave a great face performance, something that he really isn't that well known for. He just seemed really easy to get behind while watching him get his ass kicked by these 2 monsters. There is one thing that really pissed me off though and that would have to be the ending. 

So they had Punk and Kane get their asses handed to them the whole time. One of ECW's biggest guys and the ECW champion pretty much gut squashed. And they had Punk take the pin in the middle of the ring! It was a little shady with the pin as Striker got involved but he didn't really do much. Not a terrible match but I don't like the booking when you have your 2 top faces get squashed. 
****

*Shawn Michaels vs. Mr. Kennedy*

This match had me the most interested when I got the DVD because I really wanted to see what Kennedy would be able to do in the ring with a great working like HBK. I was happy to see that they went on to have really good and smartly worked match. Michaels quickly started working on the arm of Kennedy and when Kennedy took a shot at HBK's back you could just tell that it really pissed Shawn off (kayfabe wise at least). Once that happened he got a lot more aggressive and he went with the asshole move of going after the hand as well as the injured arm. 








They got the little things right. For instance there was a moment when Shawn was done and he got off a kick at the hand. Kennedy sold it like it hurt a lot but he regained composure quickly, got angry, and hit a nice looking kick to Shawn's head. I also loved that when Kennedy had a rest hold going you could clearly see him flexing the injured hand trying to get some feeling back or get rid of the pain. 

I loved the ending too where Kennedy made a minor mistake that cost him the match. He threw a punch with the bad hand and the way he sold it was enough of an opening for a Sweet Chin Music. Awesome match really. It's not going to wow you with a fast pace or crazy spots but they had good psychology to more than make up for that fact. 
****3/4*


*Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy*

I have to say that Triple H is pretty much the only guy that I would want to see Jeff Hardy wrestle a non gimmick match with. When they're in the ring together everything just seems to click and Triple H is more than capable of working a match with a story and psychology, something I haven't seen Jeff do on his own very well. I've seen them wrestle on a few occasions and I still cannot figure out if Triple H tries to bring out the best in Hardy or if tries to throw Jeff off his game by getting inside his head. It creates a very cool match dynamic to say the least. 

So going into the match Triple H and Jeff Hardy been allies for a while, they were on the same team at Survivor Series and Jeff had been thinking of them as friends so he went in kind of hesitant about fighting Triple H. Let's just say that a really hard bitch slap about 5 minutes into the match was enough to get Jeff over that. Triple H slowed things down for a while as he just dominated Hardy. Jeff had a good come back but they never hit that moment of craziness that their No Mercy match almost a year later had. The beginning was just as good but they never really picked things up as much as I wanted them to. 

It was still a really good match, the first half of the match was done perfectly but the second half wasn't on the same level. I loved the ending and the way Triple H sold the shock of getting beat on a roll up. Really good match.
***1/4 


Finlay vs. The Great Khali

So I think Finlay is the only guy that is tough enough to take a chop from Khali. I've seen Khali wrestle more matches than I care to remember and I don't remember him chopping the shit out of people like he did to Finlay. He only did it three times but damn they were some of the post painful looking I've ever seen in a match that didn't place in Japan. 

Now you might be asking to yourself, "Why did he just spend so much time talking about chops?" Well the reason for that would be because the rest of the match was pretty terrible. Finlay got his ass kicked the whole time and the match should have been about half as long to make it watchable. The nerve hold that lasted for about half the match was pretty close to unbearable.

At least Finlay pulled off a huge upset and it was really the only time in the match that the crowd popped during the match. It wasn't too terrible but I can't say it was a good match either. 
**1/4*


_WWE Championship Match:_
*Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton (c)*

They really tried to wrestle a "main event" style match, which is really just a kind of way of saying that this match was really really slow. Not a bad thing though because when they did pick the things up the crowd really did start to come alive a lot more than they would have if they had gone at a faster pace. It always impressive to see a match where the guys really know how to work the crowd with they actions in their actions in the ring. Near the end of the match when Jericho hit a Lionsault the place exploded at the count and it got what was probably the loudest pop of the night to this point. 

They wrestled a good back and forth match at a pretty slow pace but it had some really good moments of greatness. They were really building up towards a big climax of the match that I feel they should have been able to capitalize on a lot more. Yeah they had a great Lionsault and nearfall and Jericho getting the Walls locked in was a great moment in the match those were really the only great moments of the match. All they needed to do was what them turn it up a notch or 2 for a few minutes and this match would have been amazing. 

Still very good for what it was and showed me that these guys could do something special against in each other. I liked the ending too because this was a match where you really didn't want either guy to take the fall. Jericho just came back and him losing to Orton would have been a bad idea and Orton wasn't going to drop the title here. 
****1/4*


_Women's Championship Match:_
*Beth Phoenix (c) vs. Mickie James*

Terrible spot on the card for this match. At this point on the card I just wanted to see the main event and judging by the crowd so did everyone else in the building. It's a shame too because this actually a good short match. With a good crowd this could have actually been very exciting to see. Beth was booked as a monster heel at the time and Mickie James did a good job playing the underdog. 








They had plenty of good looking offense and I liked what they were going for from the story aspect. It was just kind of annoying to see Mickie James start a really good comeback and have the crowd not give a shit. This really needed to be placed earlier on during the card. Still enjoyable enough though.
****


_World Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*Edge vs. Undertaker vs. Batista (c)*

I find it amazing how WWE was able to but the 2 guys that would headline Wrestlemania in the ring together and manage to give virtually nothing away between the two of them. I honestly don't think Edge hit a single offensive move against the Undertaker the entire match until he hit him with a chair at the end. 

Making this a triple threat was a great idea because Edge literally got to play the most cowardly heel I've ever seen in a main event. It was hilarious really. He rang the bell when Undertaker had the Hell's Gate locked in so he broke the hold, he used stunt doubles, and he cost Undertaker the World Title for what I think was the 3rd time that year. It was clear where WWE was going with the upcoming Wrestlemania and this was a great way to build onto it. Taker and Batista have great chemistry together so having them wrestle most of the match worked really well. 








Edge being afraid Taker and Batista really made this match good. He came in looking like he hadn't slept in a week and kept that attitude up until he someone got the win. Good stuff, not a classic main event but another very good match on the show. 
****1/4*


Overall this show is missing that ****+ match but I can't complain about 4 quality matches. My biggest complaint is that the show was only 2 hours and 40 minutes and the DVD extra they gave us lasted less than 2 minutes. Would it have been so hard to get a decent TV match on here to get this DVD to last 3 hours? A good show overall but not a great one.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Total love that triple threat match, one of the better ones in WWE history imo. Undertaker and Batista were just coming off their epic feud, and now Edge was throw into the mix. Undertaker and Batista beating the shit out of each other so they could go after Edge alone was great, and Edge using all his heel tactics to stay away and create opportunities for himself was awesome. Gave it ***3/4 I believe.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Armageddon '07 is a great show. Didn't have a truly standout match but five of the matches ranged from fun to very good.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

I liked Armageddon '07. Like it's been said, there wasn't a standout match, but there were 5 matches that I'd say were ***+ in MVP/Rey, Michaels/Kennedy, Jeff/HHH, Orton/Jericho, and Edge/Taker/Batista.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What is the PPV that has the HBK vs Orton "Superkick is banned" match? Survivor Series '07 or '08?

Been meaning to find that PPV.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> What is the PPV that has the HBK vs Orton "Superkick is banned" match? Survivor Series '07 or '08?
> 
> Been meaning to find that PPV.


07 . Match is awesome btw if you haven't actually seen it yet.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No I haven't but i've heard nothing but good things about it.

Any PPV events from this year really worth having while i'm at it? I mean if i'm going to pick up the Jericho set might as well pad my collection.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> No I haven't but i've heard nothing but good things about it.
> 
> Any PPV events from this year really worth having while i'm at it? I mean if i'm going to pick up the Jericho set might as well pad my collection.


Umm... WM 26. Maybe MITB (I have both ladder matches at ****).


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Night of Champions, but that doesn't come out until next month. It wasn't a fantastic show but above average none-the-less. I heard MITB and SummerSlam were ok too. This hasn't been a good year for strong PPV cards or a ton of outstanding matches as was said earlier.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have Wrestlemania 26 already and not too sure given my general attitude towards ladder matches that MITB really appeals to me. NoC's card did look pretty good though, want to see Miz/Danielson.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> I have Wrestlemania 26 already and not too sure given my general attitude towards ladder matches that MITB really appeals to me. NoC's card did look pretty good though, want to see Miz/Danielson.


Well the ladder matches at MITB are actually better than the average bear] ladder match, focusing more on building to spots and telling a story than the typical WM MITB ladder matches that are all SPOTZ.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well whats the card then?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I can't wait to see what's going to be featured on the Best of Smackdown 2010 set.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Steel Cage Match for the WWE Championship
Sheamus vs. John Cena

Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match
Randy Orton vs. John Morrison vs. Evan Bourne vs. The Miz vs. Ted DiBiase vs. Chris Jericho vs. Edge vs. Mark Henry

Women's Championship Match
Layla vs. Kelly Kelly

World Championship Match
Rey Mysterio vs. Jack Swagger

United Tag Team Championship Match
The Hart Dynasty vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso

Divas Championship Match
Alicia Fox vs. Eve

SmackDown Money in the Bank Ladder Match
Big Show vs. Matt Hardy vs. Christian vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Kane vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Dolph Ziggler

Rest of the card is... ummm... well the ladder matches are awesome as I mentioned befored


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, the rest of the card is ..um.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

The MITB ladder matches were both awesome as was Rey/Swagger. Sheamus/Cena was pretty good too.


----------



## EffectRaven (Dec 9, 2007)

I was at Money in the Bank live and it was a good show

Both ladder matches were great **** for Smackdown ***3/4 for Raw. Rey vs. Swagger was really good ***1/4 and Sheamus vs. Cena was a solid main event ***

The crowd was pretty good and was especially hot for the main event


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The Clique said:


> I can't wait to see what's going to be featured on the Best of Smackdown 2010 set.


It's also being released on blu ray.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

GOLDUST

Goldust v Ted DiBiase Jr (WWE 2/9/10)
--One of the most fun sprints I've watched the whole year, I even liked DiBiase in it. They manage to fit in a lot of interactions with Maryse (who was pretty much born to act like a bitch), while keeping a good amount of wrestling in there, and mixing it with the steps and barricade and everything. DiBiase was a good heel and Goldust was real spry for his age. Probably can't name ten matches this year I thought were better. Move Goldust to being a regular on SmackDown imo.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Goldust is ruler of the universe and should have all championships.

MITB was an alright show, but I didn't like the ladder matches as much as everyone else seems to. Swagger/Rey was good but they had a match on SD! a little while before the PPV match that was way better. Sheamus/Cena was good, too, but probably not their best match together either.

Hasn't really been a standout PPV this year. A handful of solid, fun shows that I enjoyed quite a bit, but I don't know how you'd feel about them. Royal Rumble had two really good little matches in Christian/ZEKE and Rey/Taker. The Rumble match itself was somewhat divisive and definitely different from past Rumble matches. Fewer dudes in the ring, faster eliminations, etc. But Punk was god and the HBK storyline was good.

I liked both Elimination Chamber matches and thought they built toward Mania well, but the rest of the show was garbage/filler aside from a Regal promo.

Extreme Rules would probably be my top recommendation. Punk/Rey had a legit MOTYC (I think this match was the best of their series, and I think their whole series was really tremendous). Cena & Batista had an awesome Last Man Standing match with an awesome heel performance from Big Dave that you should really see. Swagger/Orton was really good, I thought. The Edge/Jericho Cage match got a fair amount of love from folks, but I thought it was kind of a mess. There was some good stuff in it, but there was also a fair amount of nonsense. Rest of the show was meh-- ShoMiz tag gauntlet match; Shad/JTG in a strap match (THOSE TWO MADE PPV AND CHRISTIAN, GOLDUST, CHRIS MASTERS, etc CAN'T MAKE PPV??? FUCK THE WORLD); Beth Phoenix/Michelle McCool in an Extreme Makeover match (don't remember this, but I'm guessing McCool & Layla worked some great shtick); Sheamus/Triple H in a Street Fight that had good elements but dragged.

Didn't like Over the Limit match. Didn't think the Cena/Dave "I Quit" match was good. But Punk/Rey was great, and Show/Swagger was fun for 5 minutes.

Fatal 4-Way was meh, too. Bourne/Jericho was good because of Bourne, but would've been better if Jericho didn't look a beat off the whole time. The SD! 4-way was fun. Kofi/Drew surprised me but not sucking.

SummerSlam was way more fun that it looked on paper, but everything other than the main event is skippable.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Just dropped into say that this Kane vs. Undertaker feud has officially gotten me hooked. Read this btw. I've said it before, but I watch wrestling for the STORY. This story owns, even if there's like plenty of ridiculous stuff one could point out over the years. I CHOOSE to ignore them so that I can enjoy what's currently going on. It's not like I'm reading some literary classic for critical analyses.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah once you get past the fact they tried to legally light each other on fire with lightning it's cool. Hopefully PAUL BEARER will be a draw. 

WWE as a whole has some neat stories going. I think the writing and booking can be a hell of a lot better, but they've built something good to work with (that/The Nexus/etc.). Hopefully their next storyline is one where Alberto del Rio is run over and thrown into a river to be eaten by a shark. And then actually do it.

couple o' quickies:

The Undertaker v Batista (WWE 29/4/07)
--Bored the hell out of me. So much for the "epic last man standing" formula, at least in some LMS matches that I don't like there's that wee bit of excitement, but I wanted this to end real soon.

Rey Misterio Jr v Bradshaw (WWE 21/5/06)
--Rey was the man in 06 and JBL can be one of the best heels ever when he's on and he brought the biggest dick performance of his career. Watching Rey bleed is something rare too and adds more to the already exceptional job he does as a babyface. Could NOT have been better.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

MitB and Extreme Rules are good shows.



Yeah1993 said:


> Rey Misterio Jr v Bradshaw (WWE 21/5/06)
> --Rey was the man in 06 and JBL can be one of the best heels ever when he's on and he brought the biggest dick performance of his career. Watching Rey bleed is something rare too and adds more to the already exceptional job he does as a babyface. Could NOT have been better.


Is that the Judgment Day match?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I still don't know why Yeah1993 and the like don't mention the show, just the date.

Money in the Bank was decent, slightly dissapointing. A lackluster Main Event with a decent ending, but more should've happened.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Because people like myself and Yeah usually just watch the good matches and not the whole event.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Because people like myself and Yeah usually just watch the good matches and not the whole event.


It was actually a pretty good event, minus Khali/Taker (I remember how pissed people were here after that match) and Melina/Jillian.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Bryan/Miz - Night Of Champions 2010: ***3/4
I really enjoyed this one. Miz did a great job of working on Bryan's arm and Bryan did an amazing job of selling it. It was back-and-forth and the finish was very exciting as there were a few points where it could have gone either way. I also marked a little bit for Miz's lariat off the middle rope with Bryan hung up on the ropes. This match proved that Miz could have a great match and it's the first of great matches to come from Daniel Bryan.

Orton/Sheamus/Barrett/Cena/Edge/Jericho - Elimination - Night Of Champions 2010: ***3/4
Just an exciting main event. The Chicago crowd was hot as you would expect them to be with this much star power in one match. I'm glad they went with an elimination style as it could have been a real clusterfuck if they didn't go with it. Each elimination was well-booked, even Jericho's for how quick it came. This one had a hot finish as well which featured tons of reversals and an interference by Nexus. Again, this is just a fun, enjoyable main event.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I do it out of being a perfectionist a bit. If I list a bunch of matches I have to make sure they all include the same thing, the company name and the date. Wacthing a puro/lucha match and trying to find out what event it was held at is a real pain so this way I just know what happened and when. so I can just write "(AJPW 3/12/93)" instead of "(AJPW Real World Tag League 3/12/93)". I bet I've watched a pile of matches that happened a sepcific event and don't even know it. 

oh yeah and it was Judgment Day, which is a good show overall from memory.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> oh yeah and it was Judgment Day, which is a good show overall from memory.


I'm a fan of that match. JBL was a great asshole in it.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I love that match. ***1/2.

One of JBL's best individual efforts.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

JBL was great during 2004 and 2005, his matches with Cena and Eddie were great stuff.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd go between ***3/4-**** somewhere for Rey/JBL I think. ***7/8.  ****1/2 for match where Eddie explodes. Still haven't seen the I Quit with Cena. 

Funny how every match I mentioned happened at Judgment Day.

Watched the Armageddon 04 4-way and it was kinda odd but it had it's moments. Eddie was super fun in it and Taker and JBl were really good in there roles. Booker was nothing to complain about either.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Help guys. I'm stuck, Do i get Jericho's new DVD for my Birthday or the Ric Flair The Definitive Collection?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I pre ordered Jericho's DVD and it is going to arrive today rather than tomorrow so I am very excited.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Jericho DVD isn't out yet so I have no clue what that is like. If you love Ric Flair, you can't go wrong with either of his sets. 

On a side note, I've given up on WWE for good. I however check back to see what's going down every week just to keep myself updated. I then recently stumbled along the Night of Champions card and it looked pretty impressive. I'm only going to watch Kane/Taker, 6 Pack Challenge and Miz/Bryan and let you all know how they go down.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Ric Flair's Defintive Set is a cracker, although not as good as the Flair Ultimate Collection. I'd still go with Jericho's DVD, but that's only because I personally prefer Y2J to Flair.

On another note, I randomly picked up the new Undertaker set and it's such good fun to watch. The old school matches from the early/mid 1990s are great fun, and it's nice to hear Undertaker narrating in character between the matches.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

You guys are going to love Jericho's Documentary. Someone had it leaked in the home video section. They manage to even get Lance Storm and Goldberg on there. I also didn't know that michael hayes was so high on Jericho.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

i got the Chris Jericho set early in the mail today thanks to Amazon. Watching the doc now and its pretty great! Definitely recommend picking it up!


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Despite the lack of Backlash 2004, the Jericho DVD may be up there with Hart's and Foley's (Hardcore Edition) as my three favorites. Then again, I've read all of these men's books multiple times, so I may be projecting.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm just going to buy a bunch of sets at the end of the year when I'm on my winter break from school. Jericho, High Flyers, Best of Raw Season 1, and Best of SD 2010. Should be some good viewing.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've only watched the Doc (which was ok, not that great), but the matchlisting for Jericho's DVD looks great and I'm looking forward to seeing the early material for the first time plus the WCW stuff in good quality. 



Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit- Unforgiven 2002, despite the finish this is a ***** match to me, bell-to-bell action and they always give you the impression of an athletic contest. Anyone else love this match as much as their Rumble match?

High Flyers DVD matchlisting looks good, I'm always happy to get more good WCW/ECW material in good quality.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Just finished disc one of Jericho's set and it was awesome. The documentary was very well done and the extras were great.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

brian8448 said:


> Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit- Unforgiven 2002, despite the finish this is a ***** match to me, bell-to-bell action and they always give you the impression of an athletic contest. Anyone else love this match as much as their Rumble match?


It is one of my favorite matches. An extra-ordinary wrestling match which is what we usually get between these two. The finish is PERFECT in context of the story of the match, which is heel vs. heel, and they were trying to out-cheat one another. I love every second of it.

You should look for their 2/6/03 Smackdown match. It's greatness too. The promo before the match gives me chills for right (at the time) and wrong reasons (considering what's happened w/both men).


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Does anyone have a download for those two matches by any chance sounds like i need to watch them.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The Unforgiven 2002 match is in my media thread.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Okay thanks man


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

quoipourquoi said:


> Despite the lack of Backlash 2004, the Jericho DVD may be up there with Hart's and Foley's (Hardcore Edition) as my three favorites. Then again, I've read all of these men's books multiple times, so I may be projecting.


what happened with Jericho at Backlash 04?



Kronic said:


> Help guys. I'm stuck, Do i get Jericho's new DVD for my Birthday or the Ric Flair The Definitive Collection?


depends on who you like more. I'd choose Flair because 

a. I like him a lot more
b. he;s better
c. already have a ton of those Jericho matches on DVD.

just get whoever you like better, I guess, or if you prefer watching a certain time period to another.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

The Clique said:


> It is one of my favorite matches. An extra-ordinary wrestling match which is what we usually get between these two. The finish is PERFECT in context of the story of the match, which is heel vs. heel, and they were trying to out-cheat one another. I love every second of it.
> 
> You should look for their 2/6/03 Smackdown match. It's greatness too. The promo before the match gives me chills for right (at the time) and wrong reasons (considering what's happened w/both men).



Do you have a link to the SD one by chance? I probably saw it when it happened but that's it, didn't like their early matches much but once they adapted a more physical style they had some of my favorite matches ever.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Caught the second half of Raw tonight. Some decent wrestling for a change. Orton/Jericho was solid. Started out with basic cookie cutter shit but the back and forth down the stretch was good. Nexus v Henry/Bourne was a fun little match that most people probably wouldn't care about. I like how Gabriel sells his mid-section after he hits the 450. Hart Dynasty v McIntyre & Rhodes wasn't bad either.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> what happened with Jericho at Backlash 04?


He had a completely overlooked handicap match with Christian and Trish Stratus. I prefer it to their WrestleMania showing because of each wrestler's use of character (more defined than in the previous month on account of the turns being completed) and the heels' use of the match type as part of a strategy to further humiliate Jericho as opposed to putting him at a severe disadvantage- meaning that it is a unique story for an typically mundane gimmick. More than that, it served as Jericho's ultimate character redemption after a six month angle dating back to before the Battle of the Sexes, where Jericho was hesitant to engage Stratus physically. After being emasculated at WrestleMania and pushed to the brink in the Backlash match, there's a spot late in the match where Stratus runs in while Jericho is working over Christian, and Jericho absolutely decks her. It makes his fan interaction in Vancouver look like a meet-and-greet.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

^might have to rewatch that


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

same. Remember thinking it was all right, but I really really like the Mania match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Jericho Vs Christian & Trish was pretty damn good, around ***1/2 or something, but I still think Jericho/Christian at WM was the better match by quite a bit.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Jericho/Christian from mania is around *** 3/4, might rewatch the match tonight.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Watching the Jericho documentary now and loving it. They must plan DVD's waaaay ahead of time because they have Goldberg saying stuff about Jericho in the same area he always gives commentary which makes me think they just asked him a bunch of shit for several DVD's. They have Eric Bischoff doing a lot of commentary and I doubt he'd say 'yes' to that now. 

Jericho's heel run in WCW was absolutely gold. Goes to show if a guy has a lot of charisma, don't give him a tight script and he'll get over. Seems Goldberg felt Jericho was trying to leach on his push but the match could've made money.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

brian8448 said:


> Do you have a link to the SD one by chance? I probably saw it when it happened but that's it, didn't like their early matches much but once they adapted a more physical style they had some of my favorite matches ever.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

brian8448 said:


> Do you have a link to the SD one by chance? I probably saw it when it happened but that's it, didn't like their early matches much but once they adapted a more physical style they had some of my favorite matches ever.


*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=50BM0EHW

*


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

The Great American Bash 2007

1. Matt Hardy vs MVP - ***1/4
2. Cruiserweight Open - **1/2
3. Carlito vs Sandman - 1/2*
4. Candice Michelle vs Melina - *3/4
5. Umaga vs Jeff Hardy - ***1/2
6. John Morrison vs CM Punk - **3/4
7. Randy Orton vs Dusty Rhodes - 3/4*
8. Batista vs Kane vs Khali - **
9. John Cena vs Lashley - ***3/4


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=50BM0EHW
> 
> *


Thanks Seabs i guessed you would have it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Stuck in the 2007 RR DVD today cos I was bored. Really enjoyed Batista/Kennedy, a little more than I already did. Watched the LMS match as well... and ummm... the ending was fucking retarded. Pretty sure Craig will have mentioned this since he doesn't like the match much. Why the FUCK did Estrada use a metal spanner or whatever to take the turnbuckle off so Umaga could use the metal part as a weapon? Ummm, you have a FUCKING METAL SPANNER IN YOUR HAND. GIVE HIM THAT. Obviously this retardedness leads to the bit where Cena chokes out Umaga with the ropes, which is also kinda retarded. Cena chokes him out for about 30 seconds or whatever, legs go, and Umaga starts getting up straight away as if he is fine... but another 5 seconds or so being choked knocks him out completely and he loses. Take away the last 5 minutes of the match and this is awesome, but the finish and the lead up to the finish is fucking TNA levels of retardation. Would definitely put HHH/Jericho, Undertaker/Batista and HHH/Orton (NM) matches over this.


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

how is the NYR07 elimination chamber


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

R0dan said:


> how is the NYR07 elimination chamber


Non existent .

05 however is fucking awesome (best one imo) and 06 isn't that good from what I remember.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Stuck in the 2007 RR DVD today cos I was bored. Really enjoyed Batista/Kennedy, a little more than I already did. Watched the LMS match as well... and ummm... the ending was fucking retarded. Pretty sure Craig will have mentioned this since he doesn't like the match much. Why the FUCK did Estrada use a metal spanner or whatever to take the turnbuckle off so Umaga could use the metal part as a weapon? Ummm, you have a FUCKING METAL SPANNER IN YOUR HAND. GIVE HIM THAT. Obviously this retardedness leads to the bit where Cena chokes out Umaga with the ropes, which is also kinda retarded. Cena chokes him out for about 30 seconds or whatever, legs go, and Umaga starts getting up straight away as if he is fine... but another 5 seconds or so being choked knocks him out completely and he loses. Take away the last 5 minutes of the match and this is awesome, but the finish and the lead up to the finish is fucking TNA levels of retardation. Would definitely put HHH/Jericho, Undertaker/Batista and HHH/Orton (NM) matches over this.


None of that bothered me at all. Everyone knows the metal part of the turnbuckle is more deadly than any spanner. 



R0dan said:


> how is the NYR07 elimination chamber


What NYR '07 chamber?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've never been bothered by Estrada not hitting Cena with the spanner. Thats getting too fucking picky.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Don't care about Estrada not using the spanner, but why waste a couple of minutes using the spanner to get access to the metal part of the turnbuckle pad when he could have given Umaga the spanner? 

TNA have done less retarded things.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why don't you go on a rant about how Triple H doesn't legit clobber people with a doublehand overhead swing from his plastic sledgehammer while your at it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

But at least HHH is hitting people with a Sledgehammer (fist obviously covering it up for SAFETY~!). Its not like he gets out a chainsaw first to slice a hole in the ring to get to the sledgehammer .


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

uhh the one with carlito and masters


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

R0dan said:


> uhh the one with carlito and masters


That was the 06 one. Don't remember it being that good.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

NYR 06 Chamber is crap.
Cena/Umaga's finishing minute is the only negative part about the whole match. Thought the finish itself with Cena only being able to finish him off by choking him was brilliant, but Umaga getting up was odd and the whole spanner/turnbuckle is a bit bothersome. Cal what'd you think of the MNM/Hardys?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Eddie Guerrero & The Steiner Bros Vs Cactus Jack, Dean Malenko and 2 Cold Scorpio (ECW Hardcore TV, 05/08/95)*
_Real good shit here and considering who was involved, you can expect that. This match had a little of everything, whether it be mat wrestling, high flying or brawling. Eddie’s botch at the end was the low point of what was otherwise a really great six man war. This was easily one of the best matches that I’ve ever seen in the original ECW._
******

Just watched this match and was pretty awesome, as you can tell by my short review (Cut me a break, I suck at reviews ). Anyone else know of any great matches involving any combination of anyone in this match, with the exception of the obvious Guerrero/Malenko encounters.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I just bought Breaking The Code:Behind The Walls Of Chris Jericho will post what i think about it in awhile.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=50BM0EHW
> 
> *


thanks bro

Great match, it was missing the big fight feel of the 2 PPV matches they had around that time and repeated some of the stuff they did in those matches but the ringwork is still great, especially for a TV match.


Jericho DVD rolling review:

Documentary gets ** 1/2 from me. They cover his career in full but we only get his side of the story on most matters. The wcw stuff in particular is standard wwe spin of that promotion. There is some good information but it feels pretty canned overall. I don't feel like much was revealed about him or his thoughts on the business. 

Matches:

Vs Juventud Guerrera- great action/spots in this match, Jericho was working his gimmick very well at this point and this match was pretty over for a cruiserweigh match. Great pace and finish as well as a strong face/heel dynamic a lot of "spot matches" lack.

****

Vs Dean Malenko- this was a hot angle at the time, crowd is into this. Short match but well done in context, a little disappointing as a blowoff to a standout feud though.

***

Vs Rock- *** 1/2

Thrillseekers vs Some Team- **

vs Guerrero- ***, never really got that hot considering the guys involved, good match and finish though.

Vs Foley- ** 1/2

Vs Ultimo Dragon- ***, sound was off and it hurt the match, good action though, I haven't seen much Ultimo Dragon in Japan but his WCW work was great.

Vs Hogan- **, tried to be Hogan/Rock at times, like most of Hogan's matches after he came back in 02, decent for what it was.

Vs Michaels WM 19- **** 1/2, possibly Jericho's best match, I never liked it that much before but seeing it for the first time in a few years it really clicked with me this time. Shawn's comebacks and Jericho's offense are put together so well.

More to come


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

KingCal said:


> Non existent .
> 
> 05 however is fucking awesome (best one imo) and 06 isn't that good from what I remember.


I love the 06 Chamber because it told such a great story, especially with Edge cashing in at the end. If I could include Edge's cash in as part of the rating than this would easily be above the 4* mark. Even if I don't include that part I still think it's a fantastic match.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

I'd be really interested in reviews on the Y2J dvd. Particually the doc and disc 2.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Spoiler: this week's SmackDown



Not really a spoiler because the show is live and they announced this on WWE.com but Punk/Taker is the main event. Should be good.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

WWE Survivor Series 2009

Found this at Big W the other day for $12 which is a pretty sweet deal, it's a show I've considered buying for a while but didn't. Heard good things about the main event and I liked the look of the tag matches.

Team Morrison vs Team Miz - ***3/4
Really good opener, the exchanges between Ziggler and Bourne were my highlight. The ending wasn't overly dramatic because it was 3 on 1 but still a really good match. It might have been slightly better than the other tag match later on.

Rey Mysterio vs Batista - **
Good for what it was, but too short to get anything more. Pretty fun to watch Mysterio get chucked around, as always.

Team Orton vs Team Kingston - ***3/4
The segment with Team Kingston before this is pretty funny, and it's another good match. Kofi was way over at this point, and Punk and Orton got some good heat, so the last few minutes were good, even if they were a little slow at times. Marked for Punk using a Falcon Arrow, love that move.

Undertaker vs Chris Jericho vs Big Show - ***
Actually enjoyed this, surprisingly. They worked a solid story and didn't go too heavy on the 2 on 1 beatdown on Taker. Good work by all three, and they put together an enjoyable title match, although not as good as the other triple threat on this show.

Team James vs Team McCool - *
Just your typical WWE divas match, with added finishers. Not much to see here, folks. 

John Cena vs Triple H vs Shawn Michaels - ****+
Great match to finish off the show. These guys are masters at telling a story and did just that here. Some good swerve moments with DX, and some nice spots as well, especially the announce table spot. Great action in the last few minutes involving all 3 men at once, in some unique situations, such as HHH's inadvertant pin on Cena after he got superkicked. Good finishing sequence as well, plus a hot crowd. Awesome match, one of WWE's best in 2009.

OVERALL: 7.5 - 8/10
Very good show here from WWE, they had a good year in 2009, and this was an example of that. Pity to see Kofi Kingston's fall since this.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Cena/HBK/HHH might be the best WWE triple threat since HHH/HBK/Benoit. Can't really think of any others that stand out except for Cena/HHH/Edge.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Ownage™ said:


> Cena/HBK/HHH might be the best WWE triple threat since HHH/HBK/Benoit. Can't really think of any others that stand out except for Cena/HHH/Edge.


Cena/HBK/Angle was pretty good too. Only seen it once though so I might be overrating it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Hopefully WWE doesn't half-ass the North American version this time.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

WWE Survivor Series 2009

Great PPV, glad I ordered it Live.

Team Morrison vs Team Miz - ***1/4 ~ Enjoyed this alot. Finlay's elimination was done extremely well and timed to perfection by Sheamus.
Batista vs Mysterio - **3/4 ~ Kinda expected more but it was good for what it was.
Team Orton vs Team Kingston - ***3/4 ~ This is just fantastic. The final confrontation between Punk/Kofi had that epic feel.
Jericho/Show/Undertaker - ** ~ Good Triple Threat, expected a little more but the Main Event makes up for this.
HHH/Shawn Michaels/Cena - **** ~ Well this is just amazing. From start to finish. Despite the lack of build, I knew this would deliver. Shawn kicking HHH is a fantastic moment.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Shawn/HHH/Cena- ***3/4

Great triple threat, plenty better than the other one, and was really enjoyable to see Shawn and Trips go at it.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

superdupersonic said:


> Hopefully WWE doesn't half-ass the North American version this time.


That is if we get a North American version, Best Buy isn't listing it for pre-order yet, while they have the Best of SmackDown Blu-Ray set up due for release a week earlier.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Just finished Chris Jericho's DVD,alot of good matches.

Jericho/Lance T Storm***


Thrill Seekers/Infernos**


Jericho/Ultimo Dragon****


Jericho/Cactus Jack***


Jericho/Guerrero****


Jericho/Juventud***


Jericho/Malenko***


Jericho/Angle***


Jericho/Triple H***


Jericho/The Rock***


Jericho/SCSA***


Jericho/Hogan**


Jericho/HBK WM 19****


Jericho/Cena***


Jericho/Jeff Hardy***


Jericho/HBK Ladder Match****


Jericho/Mysterio****


Jericho/Taker ***


Jericho/Edge***


----------



## EffectRaven (Dec 9, 2007)

Finally caught this year's SummerSlam and it was pretty good thanks to the main events

Dolph Ziggler vs. Kofi Kingston **1/4-**1/2
What was there was solid but could have been significantly better

Alicia Fox vs. Melina ** 
Pretty good for a Diva's Match

Big Show vs. The Straight Edge Society **1/4
Surprisingly fun match but really lame to see three talented men lose a handicap match even if it was to Big Show

Sheamus vs. Randy Orton ***
Kind of slow at times and it had a poor ending but I still thought it was good. These two work well together

Kane vs. Rey Mysterio ***1/2
Not sure why nobody is talking about this, I thought it was very good. Kane hasn't looked this good in quite awhile

Team WWE vs. The Nexus ****
One hell of a main event. It was exciting, well booked and left The Nexus looking good. Too bad this angle went down hill


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Picked up the Jericho & Best of 2009 sets today. Maybe i'll post thoughts later.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The Jericho DVD is pretty sweet.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't lie.

Yeah I figured it would be. Match listing could be better but still not bad.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Agreed about the match listing. It could have had a few more recent matches,the only 2010 match is Vs Edge at WM 26. And personally i wanted Jericho Vs Batista steel cage match on there.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I decided to get the Jericho set since netflix is taking too long to stock it. I love how Jericho addresses the recycled matches.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

What'd he say?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It doesn't matter that some of the matches are on previous collections, this is HIS collection.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

:lmao i enjoyed that bit too. Jericho explained alot of how Mexican Wrestling worked. They actually had a television show where fans got to choose the name of a debuting wrestlers,kind of a weird way to do things.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I've made it my mission to watch and rewatch some classically rated 5 star matches.

Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black Death before Dishonor VIII ****1/2-3/4

Just watched this match 3 times. Tyler seemed like he wanted to kill davey because it seemed like he could not beat him. Excellent match, thought it was over at the 1st god's last gift, but it just continued on and it was great.

Joe vs. Punk II Easily *****

Absolutely amazing match, joe plays the perfect cocky badass in this match. Being in punk's hometown it just fuels joe.
Great psychology the first half of the match where punk just tries to avoid joe's striking and working over the arm beautifully and constant uses of facelocks. He tries to outwrestle joe until joe just gets pissed at punk and strikes him mercilessly.
Loved the ole kicks, punk stealing joe's move and executing it twice was great. During the match it seemed that joe and punk genuinely hated each other. They told an excellent story.
The best parts of the match were near the end when you could see the desparation go into both of their faces. Joe was trying to do everything but couldn't keep punk down. So was punk. Very awesome that no muscle busters or pepsi plunges were used, just an awesome story.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

I just watched Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H vs. John Cena again.

Great match. The beginning is awesome, where we're reminded that this is still the Showstopper we're watching. And of course, the ending was very innovative and great as well. In between, there was great work by all three guys. What's the rating on that one? I think it's gotta be ****.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ That's my third best match of 2009 after the obvious one and Mysterio/Jericho from the Bash.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Listings for the Best Of SD 09/10 set

*Disc 1*

Celebrating 10 years

October Highlights

The Rock returns to SmackDown
2nd October, 2009

The Biggest 8-Man Tag Team Match in SmackDown History
John Cena, Triple H, Shawn Michaels and Undertaker vs. Randy Orton, Ted DiBiase, Cody Rhodes and CM Punk
2nd October, 2009

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Undertaker vs. CM Punk
23rd October, 2009

November Highlights

2 Out of 3 Falls Match for the Intercontinental Championship
John Morrison vs. Dolph Ziggler
20th November, 2009

The Best Athletes on Television

December Highlights

#1 Contender Triple Threat Match for the Women's Championship
Mickie James vs. Beth Phoenix vs. Natalya
4th December, 2009

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Undertaker vs. Rey Mysterio
25th December, 2009

January Highlights

The Animal Unleashed

#1 Contender Steel Cage Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
Rey Mysterio vs. Batista
15th January, 2010

CM Punk’s Intervention
22nd January, 2010

*Disc 2*

The Most Compelling Action One Could Ask For

February Highlights

The Cutting Edge - Edge Returns to SmackDown
5th February, 2010

Triple Threat Money-in-the-Bank Qualifier Match
John Morrison vs. R-Truth vs. Dolph Ziggler
26th February, 2010

Edge vs. The Miz
26th February, 2010

The Grandest Stage of Them All

March Highlights

Happy Birthday, Princess Aalyah
12th March, 2010

Undertaker vs. Drew McIntyre
19th March, 2010

Raw vs. SmackDown Money-in-the-Bank 10-Man Tag Team Match
Kane, Dolph Ziggler, Matt Hardy, Shelton Benjamin & Drew McIntyre vs. Christian, MVP, Jack Swagger, Evan Bourne & Kofi Kingston
26th March, 2010

April Highlights

Jack Swagger Cashes In
2nd April, 2010

Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
Jack Swagger vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho
16th April, 2010

Edge & Christian… Together Again?
30th April, 2010

*Disc 3*

The Final Stanza

May Highlights

Handicap Match for the Women's Championship
Beth Phoenix vs. LayCool
14th May, 2010

Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk
14th May, 2010

June Highlights

Smackdown Battle Royal Winner Earns The Final Spot In The World Heavyweight Championship Fatal 4-Way Match
4th June, 2010

Matt Hardy vs. Drew McIntyre
25th June, 2010

July Highlights

Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs. “Dashing” Cody Rhodes & Jack Swagger
2nd July, 2010

Big Red Champion
23rd July, 2010

Christian vs. Drew McIntyre
30th July, 2010

No Disqualification Match
Rey Mysterio vs. Jack Swagger
30th July, 2010

August Highlights

Intercontinental Championship Match
Kofi Kingston vs. Dolph Ziggler
6th August, 2010

Smoke and Mirrors

Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio
20th August, 2010

September Highlights

Kaval vs. Drew McIntyre
10th September, 2010

The History of the Brothers of Destruction

The Undertaker vs. CM Punk
10th September, 2010

Reliving the Past Year

2009-2010 Smackdown Recap

*BD Exclusive*

Celebrating 10 Years of Smackdown

The Brothers of Destruction

Non-Title Match
Undertaker & Kane vs. Chris Jericho & Big Show
20th November, 2009

Shawn Michaels vs. Rey Mysterio
29th January, 2010

Kane & Punishment
4th June, 2010

The Flawless Championship
6th August, 2010

Matt Hardy vs. Alberto Del Rio
10th September, 2010


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Well... at least Disc 3 has some great stuff. Won't be picking it up unless I find it cheap as shit.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

I'll be picking up the BD always nice to have stuff in HD.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Unbelievably disappointing set. Started too late in 09 to get the awesome Jericho/Rey match from 7/10 or the Punk/Jeff cage on there. Didn't include the stellar Punk/Rey match from 2/12 but instead went with the inferior match that had a DQ finish. Don't remember that Taker/Rey match but it was probably good. That Rey/Swagger match isn't nearly as good as the 6/11 match.

At least they got one of the great Christian/Drew matches. And Drew/Matt, and Drew/Kaval. Would've been nice to see Christian/Cody and the recent Christian/Punk match. But yeah, I'm not going to buy that set. Could've been really great.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

They missed a lot of epic 2009 stuff. Guess they didn't want much Jeff Hardy on it.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

The whole point of the set is a best of the 09/10 season so of course it doesn't have anything pre September 09 stuff on it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

They missed out on too many good matches. Especially the ones Sterling mentioned. I really hoped Punk/Rey Feb and Rey/Swagger early June, along with Cody/Morrison April, Christian/Cody IC Tournament, Jericho/Taker No Holds Barred, HHH/Punk and HBK/Rey on the regular discs. I won't be getting this set now. I thought WWE would do it right.

It's awesome they included the great Taker/Punk match 9/10, though. My WWE TV MOTY.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like a good set, can't believe they left off BOTH Morrison/Swagger matches, they were great.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh, yeah those too, particularly the one before Extreme Rules that was like 15 mins long. Also, Swagger/MVP had a good match around that time too, and Swagger/Kofi from a couple of weeks ago. Rey/Ziggler Elimination Chamber qualifier is a quick and stellar match.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Platt said:


> The whole point of the set is a best of the 09/10 season so of course it doesn't have anything pre September 09 stuff on it.


I was wondering what the cut-off point was. Don't really think of "season premieres" for WWE shows because, well, it's kinda continuous. 

So I guess that excuses some 09 stuff being left off (though they could've easily changed the cut-off date to make the set better), but I just remembered that awesome Gallows/Mysterio match from 3/5. Zillion times better than Del Rio's match with Rey. ZILLION.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Meh, better off downloading the stuff sebs uploads on his best of WWE threads. We could make a better set than WWE....and that's pretty damn depressing.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Not getting that SmackDown set. They could've made it so much better.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why is it the first thing I have to notice about HHH/HBK/Cena 3 way is the fact HBK's superkick didn't even get close to connecting. I'm not even watching the match just a highlight.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't remember that. Doesn't really matter though, still got the reaction it was supposed to.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I just noticed it right away when I popped in the Best of '09-10 PPV matches set. Sometimes I wish I didn't notice shit like that.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Question for those who make comps: How do you make them? Do you include menus and all that shit? How many matches do you put on a disc and how do you find those matches, since some of the comps I've seen include some stuff I've never seen on the web? Any other tips on how to make them (Recommended program)?

I'd love to know since I'd love to start making them in the near future.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

I do menus on mine. Number of matches depends on the length to avoid any drop in quality 2 hours is around the max for a DVD-5 disc. Most things can be found on disc from some trader out there just a case of searching. http://home.comcast.net/~coachtabe/BuildingACompilationDVD.htm that's a good guide to get you started.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

I just got the Y2J DVD, thus far brilliant


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Why is it the first thing I have to notice about HHH/HBK/Cena 3 way is the fact HBK's superkick didn't even get close to connecting. I'm not even watching the match just a highlight.


I never noticed. I had no idea that this was going to happen into the match and I was too shocked to even notice. 

And I actually really like the way the SD DVD looks. I doubt I'll buy it but it still looks like it has a bunch of solid matches and a few really good interview segments. The only thing that has me worried is that there will be all those highlight segments.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I still haven't seen the full match. Quite gutted it isn't on the Best of PPV set since that was a match I was really looking forward to seeing and thought it would be on there. WWE you fuckin' dicks.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

What do you guys recommend more. The HIAC set or the Elimination Chamber set?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

McQueen said:


> I still haven't seen the full match. Quite gutted it isn't on the Best of PPV set since that was a match I was really looking forward to seeing and thought it would be on there. WWE you fuckin' dicks.


Yeah. I wanted to own this match on DVD, but instead the set has the first 5 on 5 (the second was better too) which is not nearly the best match of Survivor Series 2009.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> What do you guys recommend more. The HIAC set or the Elimination Chamber set?


If you already have HBK/Taker and Mankind/Taker on _From The Vault_ and _Greatest Hits & Misses_, then you should prioritize getting the Elimination Chamber DVD.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shane Douglas vs 2 Cold Scorpio - ECW TV Championship - ECW A Matter Of Respect 1996*

_This could have been really good but way too much stuff in the match just didn't work or come off as well as it should have done. Douglas was a brilliant douchebag heel back in ECW and the story is that he has no respect for Scorpio or the belt and Scorpio wants to beat Douglas and make him respect him. They start off doing this nice little chain wrestling segment. It's not perfect as in the execution isn't all that smooth like you'd get in the Owen vs Davey Boy Smith Euro title match. It doesn't flow like it needs to do and their seems to be a lack of chemistry. Douglas like I said is a brilliant heel so you'd imagine that Scorpio would play a babyface but it's really confusing at times to tell what character he's supposed to be playing and I'm not sure he even knew himself. He comes out dancing and shit but then makes the announcer change his ring introduction ala what Danielson used to do as champ. Then he starts wrestling the match as a babyface but randomly throws in blatant low blows out of nowhere ala what a heel would do, not someone facing Shane Douglas. The last 5 minutes or so are a mindfuck at times. Scorpio hits a moonsault and seemingly has Douglas beat only for him to break the count at 3 in what comes off as a heel tactic. Then he pauses, walks around the ring again, goes back to the top rope and hits his 450 only to back off Douglas. Another splash and the same reaction. It would have been plausable if after his final splash he did pin Douglas for the 3 and it was about getting Douglas to respect by showing it wasn't a fluke win. Instead after the 3rd one Douglas just gets back up after selling the previous splashes like death to carry on with the match like nothing happened. Douglas gets the win shortly after they teased the 30 minute time limit. This I did like because the majority of the time when you hear the 5 minutes remaining call it normally means it's going to a draw but they ended it before. I guess you could put Scorpio not beating able to put Douglas away down to Douglas' mind games and disrespect but whatever it was supposed to be it didn't quite come off right which was basically the story of the match. Had the ingredients to be a lot better than it turned out to be. Might sound like a negative review but I did quite enjoy the match at times but then it let itself down which the whole Scorpio top rope shit._

****1/4*

*Terry Funk vs Sabu - No Rope Barbed Wire Match - ECW World Championship - ECW Born 2 Be Wired 1997*

_Pretty decent for a violent barbed wire match but it really suffered from a lack of spots and an awful finish for a title change. They get the dangerous structure of the barbed wire over pretty well at the start with both men doing their best to avoid it and the usual routine you get at the start of a barbed wire match. Funk doesn't do much bumping and it's a pretty average performance from him even for his ECW days. Sabu's a crazy motherfucker, especially the stupid full throttle dive he does into the barbed wire which tears his bicep apart. I thought him still tying his arm up while taking a neckbreaker through a pair of chairs was pretty hilarious. Alfonso played a nice little sub role in the match and takes some cringe worthy scratches with the barbed wire which tear his back open. It worked quite nicely as the heel duo letting Sabu recover whilst he took some punishment but also wore Funk down. The finish was quite bad. Not so much both men wrapping themselves up in barbed wire and launching themselves at each other but what happened after was awful. They just roll around back into the ring for Sabu to land on Funk and get the 3 count to win the title. Wouldn't be as bad for a normal win but for a title change it was bad. Sabu's ring gearbeing torn apart was pretty great though I thought. Watched the BJ Whitmer vs Necro barbed wire match from ROH a few weeks ago and it kills it in comparison. Really benefited from some big barbed wire table spots which I definitely think would have helped the Sabu/Funk match._

***3/4*

*Sabu vs The Sandman - Stairway To Hell Match - ECW House Party 1998*

_I wont lie I thought this was bloody great. As far as hardcore ECW matches go it's up there as one of the best I've seen to date. If you try to imagine what you'd get if you put a drunk angry piece of scum and a homicidal maniac in a wrestling arena together and tell them to fight this is exactly what I'd imagine it turning out like. Everything flows tremendously and for me thats what makes it so great. Not once is there a couple of minutes rest period where one guy sets up the next spot and the other sells something previous. It's full throttle for the whole duration of the match. I know a lot of people may see it as mindless garbage but if you can appreciate what it is then I imagine you'd love it. Probably a hit or miss match. Cant see too many people in the middle on it. There's some great spots in and not just throwing chairs at each whilst they go through the crowd. Lots of great table spots. Particuarly enjoyed the leg drop off the hard cam stage and Sandman falling from the top of the ladder to a table on the outside. The transitions between Sabu's offense and Sandman's offense are incredibly questionable but it's enough fun to look over that. Sabu takes one off his ridicoulos dives which fucks him his jaw up. Sabu's nowhere near skilled enough to be diving around the place as much as he does and it's no wonder he's torn pretty much every part of his body in some way. Fortunatly ECW was pretty much perfect for a guy like him and he sorta fitted in. I must admit I did love Sabu tying his jaw shut. Sandman gets the barbed wire from the top of the ladder but takes the fall from the ladder through a table so he doesn't really gain much of an advantage from acquiring the barbed wire. In fact it's basically only used as a weapon by Sabu on Sandman. Sandman's face looks brutal and the work with the barbed wire is some of the best barbed wire work in a match. They dont go for the generic barbed wire stuff but it's still brutal. Sandman gets the win with a shot of his signature singapore cane which come off looking and sounding fucking brutal btw. I think it would have been much better to have the cane above the ring and do the same finish as the barbed wire didn't really play a big enough role in the match considering you had to climb up a ladder to gain control of it. Had it been Sandman's cane and the fact it just took one shot finish Sabu off it would have been much better. Not to take anything away from this match because I loved it. Incredibly fun and some great spots. _

*****1/4*

*Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn - ECW TV Championship - ECW on TNN 10.09.1999*

_This is actually the first match between these pair that I've seen. It's a TV match so I guess it's kinda a good starting block even though they had matches previous but with it beign on TV it's a bit like a teaser of what they could do with but with more to come from their PPV matches. Crowd is awesome throughout this and they create a great vibe at the start that makes you feel this is gonna be really good before either guy even does anything. The majority of the match is focused around the use of a chair and it's so brilliant how effectively they manage to make a chair seem in the match. Reminds me of the epic CHAIRS match at TLC last year where I thought there's no way to use a chairs match stip effectively but if this was billed as a chairs match for some bizarre reason it would have been an effective stipulation in the match. RVD does some really cool chair spots involving Alfonso as well as Lynn. The van daminator that they do where Rob tosses the chair to Alfonson and then he tosses the chair to Lynn whilst RVD jumps on the rail was awesome. Great finishing strecth too and the chemistry between both men is evident to see. Thought Strom and Credible running in at the end to ruin the match was great booking. There's no point in having a huge PPV esque match on free TV (ohai TNA) and it's gets the Impact Players hugely over as the heels not just for attacking Lynn and RVD but for ruining the match too. That and it's really well done too. One thing that really annoyed me though and it actually wasn't to do with the match was the colour commentator comparing their feud to Ali/Frazier but whatever. Only goes for main event TV time and has a run in finish but it's awesome I thought. Clever chair use, some great wrestling as well as the hardcore stuff and smartly booked._

****1/2*

*Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn - ECW TV Championship - ECW on TNN 17.09.2010*

_A week on from their last match and more smartly booked stuff. The match comes off of a RVD vs Storm match as a result of last weeks run in which also ends in a run in by The Impact Players. RVD gets double teamed and Lynn runs out to make the save which leaves us with Lynn and RVD left. RVD challenges Lynn to another match as Lynn is being helped to the back with his ribs taped up. Lynn accepts and the crowd goes wild. You get the image. This one wasn't as good as the week before I thought. Crowd was better previously as was the wrestling and hardcore stuff. They do more great chair work which comes off a treat again. Lynn takes an awesome table bump which comes out of nowhere which is what makes it so good. The table is already at ringside set up so RVD doesn't have to set it up and prepare the crowd for a table spot. They do the whole babyface is so banged up he cant carry on and has to be carried out routine and it comes off pretty much perfectly. Lynn of course runs back in the ring to carry on and the crowd goes wild. RVD applauidng Lynn as he was being carried away was really good for his cocky babyface character. Both men were banged up going into but there's not a whole lot of selling the beat downs apart from when Lynn goes through the table but it's sorta fine because it's a sprint and it wasn't really neccesary for either to take time out to sell for long periods in the match. It's possibly an issue but the match is more than fun enough to fade it out. Last 5 or so minutes after Lynn runs back in are great and there's some fantastic teases for Lynn winning and finally taking the belt. _

*****

*Mike Awesome vs Masato Tanaka - ECW World Championhip - ECW on TNN 31.12.1999*

_Hell of a lot of big bombs being thrown around in this one and it's really great if you're into that. There's some issues around each guy kicking out of too much big stuff perhaps but it's all fine with me at least by the end. Awesome hits his signature awesome bomb which Tanaka kicks out of and then an awesome bomb through a table which Tanaka also kicks out of. Each time Tanaka kicks out of something huge that Awesome throws at him, Awesome just keeps moving on to bigger adjustments of his bombs and thankfully he saves the biggest of them all for the finish which was an incredible sit down powerbomb from the top rope with Awesome going backwards into the ring. Awesome spot, no pun intended. The first table spot was superbly done too. Way too many times you see the guy bring the table into the match only for him to be sent through it after his initial attempt gets reversed. They seem to be going towards that routine but when Tanaka reverses it, Awesome manages to reverse it back and get the big spot so I loved that. Tanaka using the same method to beat Awesome for the title that he used last week but Awesome kicking out this time was great too. They really got over how important the belt was to both men and the history between the two which helps with the idea of them kicking out of all their big moves. Awesome has the most offense as the heel and wins the match which I was a fan of. Not a huge fan of the heel controlling the whole match only for the babyface to make a short comeback at the end and beat the heel out of nowhere. Incredibly fun match with some awesome offense in it. Awesome winning the belt back a week after losing it to Tanaka was pretty great for their feud I thought._

****1/4*


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Taker Vs Bret Vs Austin Vs Vader- Final Four 97- **** 1/2

Probably the best 4 way I've seen, a lot of memorable spots and I love the intensity on display here. Austin's continued involvement takes away from what could've been a great ending sequence with Taker/Bret, but it worked in the context of Bret's feud with Austin. 

HBK vs Jericho Unforgiven 08- *** 1/2

I loved this angle but never saw this match until recently. Honestly I didn't think it was quite as good as what a lot of people seem to believe. Not nearly as fluid as their Wrestlemania match and never really got into that next gear to me. Still, a very entertaining brawl backed by one of the best angles WWE did last decade.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Yeah. I wanted to own this match on DVD, but instead the set has the first 5 on 5 (the second was better too) which is not nearly the best match of Survivor Series 2009.


I'd be shocked if it doesn't get put on the John Cena Experience.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

got the Y2J set comboed with Summerslam 2009 at FYE. Great stuff so far.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Mr Kennedy Vs Chris Benoit - WWE Smackdown January 5th 2007*

The final Beat The Clock challenge match for this week (continues over to the next show), and Booker still has the time to beat. These two guys had a great match on SD in 06 the week after Benoit returned, where Benoit beat Kennedy for the US title that he still has here.

Doesn't come close to their SD 06 match, but for the time they get (around 4 minutes) its one hell of a fucking fight. Both guys know the time they have to beat and what is at stake, and they just go full throttle with beating the living shit out of each other. Nothing fancy for the most part, just stiff shots and lots of countering.

I like how they build up to the finish throughout the match, with Kennedy whipping Benoit into the corner ribs and stomach first, just like Bret Hart used to do. Kennedy gets a 2 count early on, then goes back to it again and this time Benoit has to reach for the ropes to stay in the match, so Kennedy takes it a step further and removes the turnbuckle pad, and after almost tapping to the Crossface, Kennedy takes advantage of the situation he set up, and gets the win from it.

Its amazing what they managed to fit into the short amount of time they get, but hey, this is Chris Benoit we are talking about, and hell, given on what I saw from Kennedy in 2006, he deserves a lot of praise too for continuing to be great here.

*Rating: **1/2*


*Mr Kennedy Vs Chris Benoit - WWE Smackdown January 12th 2007*

A rematch from last week, only this time there is no time limit!

The title isn't on the line here (US), and it isn't a Beat The Clock match either. Its just Benoit's way to gain revenge for the cheap loss he suffered last week. I like that. They don't need to throw all these stipulations at the match to make it interesting or to give Benoit a reason to take the fight to Kennedy, they just need to play up on Benoit's character.

Benoit is all over Kennedy for the first half of this match, even after it seems like Kennedy creates an opening for himself. Kennedy keeps trying to take down Benoit, but Benoit's thirst for revenge is too strong.

Unfortunately for Benoit, Chavo comes out to bore him with his pure dullness, and Kennedy is able to avoid it long enough to finally take advantage of the Crippler. We get some of the same stiffness and back and forth fighting in the match between these two that we saw the week before, only this time Kennedy can take his time and wear Benoit down as there is no time limit.

Loved the abdominal stretch spot from Kennedy, with him cheating and using the ropes for leverage, then the referee catching him. The ref counts to 5, Kennedy lets go but keeps the hold locked in, forcing the ref to count to 5 again, allowing Kennedy to get some extra time in the hold, causing more damage to Benoit. Not sure if I have seen anyone actually do that before tbh.

Kennedy fighting his way out of a Sharpshooter attempt is really great too. Such a shame that Kennedy really went downhill around 2008 and now completely sucks in TNA, because the guy was legit awesome for like, a 2 year period. Kinda wish he had managed to win the world title at some point in 07, would have loved some lengthy PPV matches with this guy as the champion.

We go into a really great finishing stretch, but your not average full throttle MOVES~! one, instead both men are showing signs of exhaustion and are doing their best to throw out their biggest moves at each other while selling the affects of the match. In the end though, Chavo bores Benoit out of the win when he gets on the apron.

Really awesome stuff here. They have almost 20 minutes, and do wonders with the time. Not quite sure if it is better than their 06 match, but its definitely up there in terms of ratings anyway.

*Rating: ***3/4*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Is there someone Benoit didnt get a classic out of? I mean seriously, the real victims when he killed his wife and son were the people who enjoy great wrestling.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Ummm... don't recall him having a great match with Big Show... though I do hear good things about their match on SD in either very late 02/early 03 for a title shot at the RR.

He and Undertaker also never had a great match, just 3 (I think) fun, short matches on TV/UK PPV (which might as well have been TV lol).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Son of a bitch was incredible. I loved his matches even before I became a smark.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Me too. Totally wanted him to be champion in 2000 when he was facing The Rock (though to be fair I would have rooted for David Arquette against The Rock ) too. Its funny when I look back at some of the wrestlers and matches that I loved before I became a smark, since most casual fans these days would probably hate some of that shit if it was on now .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Benoit just had so much fucking ability. The match that probably stands out most in my head was a TV match against Lesnar on 2003 Smackdown.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I need that match on DVD dammit.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'd take a good chunk of Benoit's SD 06 run over that Lesnar match tbh, and I loved that Lesnar match. Still wish they had gotten a PPV match... stupid fucking Lesnar leaving and going to MMA and becoming the biggest box office draw in the world... .

Also wish Benoit had gotten a PPV match with Undertaker in either 06 or 07 (before all that shit). 20-30 minutes of those two could have been epic.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

30 minutes of 2006 Benoit vs 2006 Taker? On PPV?

Fuck, I think I just died and went to heaven.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It's sad to think that the greatest wrestler in the history of North American wrestling, bar none--was a child-and-wife murderer... Explains the world of wrestling pretty well.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd say that Flair, HBK, Bret, and Steamboat have him beat for that title in the current era.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

It's all arguable and the names sds named are at the top of my list along with Eddie, Taker and Rey but dammit I knew I could look forward to good Chris Benoit match every week. I miss that. He's the best worker I've personally ever seen from his selling, psychology, intensity, physicality and overall his style is something I still love to watch to this day. I hope a guy like Daniel Bryan can bring some of that back to WWE since Regal and Finlay aren't as active anymore.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Some Ric Flair stuff from Mid-South that I just watched:


*NWA World Heavyweight Championship- ©Ric Flair Vs Ted Dibiase (Mid-South Wrestling, 11/06/85)*
_Ted Dibiase and Dick Murdoch get into a pre-match argument, and they end up fighting, which ends with Dibiase getting busted open real bad after getting rammed into the ring post. The actual match seems to take place a little bit later in the show after Dibiase is cleared to wrestle. Good start with Flair going right after the weakened Dibiase with his usual knife edge chops. Dibiase gets some offense in, but is too weakened to ever cover Flair for anything other than a one count. Flair winning by count out was a smart way to end it with Dibiase not looking weak. Pretty good match for the short time it got (around eight minutes) and I would love to see a longer match between these two if one exists._
*****

*NWA World Heavyweight Championship- © Ric Flair Vs Jake Roberts (Mid-South Wrestling, 11/24/85*)
_Roberts plants Flair with a DDT before the bell and Roberts begs the referee to ring the bell while Flair is down but it’s too no avail. Match is stalled for about six minutes before Flair finally comes back down to the ring and the bell FINALLY rings. Call me New-School, but this type of stalling does nothing for me and makes me bored quite frankly. Roberts seems content to try and out-wrestle Flair at the beginning but Flair resorts to a low blow to go onto the attack. Flair does his usual control sequence until Roberts gets Flair into the Figure Four and at this point the match really starts to pick up. I really dug how Flair sold the shit out of Roberts’ high knee lifts. Entertaining match for the final eight minutes or so._
****¼*

Anyone looking forward to Hell in a Cell tonight? Bryan/Miz/Morrison could be entertaining as should Taker/Kane. Sheamus/Orton also has potential to be somewhat decent, although I might be in the minority in thinking that since I enjoyed their match at Summerslam. Anyone think Cena/Barrett could be any good?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The DDT angle with Roberts was totally awesome btw. I miss big pre-match angles like that. *


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Seabs said:


> *The DDT angle with Roberts was totally awesome btw. I miss big pre-match angles like that. *


I'd agree with that. It was the part after Flair left the ring and stalled for about two-three more minutes that I didn't enjoy at all. Might be because I'm so used to WWE's style of stuff and I'm a total newbie when it comes to watching matches from the Territories and I'm still getting used to how the matches were worked back then. 

I'm about to watch the Flair/Terry Taylor match from January 1985 that goes about 30-35 minutes. Any thoughts on this match so I have a decent idea of what to expect from this match?

BTW, thanks Seabs for providing these matches in your megapost.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I would agree that Benoit is the greatest wrestler in North America. He wasn't a total package as far as mic/promo ability went, but I think he was solid enough. Once it came to the match, whether it was a main event at Wrestlemania, a participant in the Rumble, a random tag team match on Heat, a taped match for Velocity, that son of a bitch brought it 110% every time. His intensity, pacing, progression, moveset, aggression, passion, awareness, physicality, storytelling, everything was above and beyond what most guys bring to the table these days. I miss seeing him put on great matches, and feel robbed as a fan that he decided to do what he did. Regardless of his personal life and decisions/actions (which i'm not gonna get into), his ringwork and what he brought to the sport of pro wrestling can't be denied or forgotten. The man lived and died because of it, he was the business. Such a tragedy, and such a shame.

I also would like to add, when it comes to a complete package of every trait that would make a great wrestler, gonna be hard pressed to find someone better than Eddie. Of all the things I wish I could change/tweak/add/take away from current programming, I just wish Eddie was still with us. Just as good as anyone on their best day and then some. 

Two legends for sure.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Dont want to put you off that match because I do know quite a few people really love it but I hated it. Real chore to sit through.*


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Not as into Eddie Guerrero as everyone else. Really liked his 1995 and 2004-2005 work, especially because he was able to work as both a high level face _and_ heel, but I'm still not as impressed with his 1996-2003 as I am with the career overlap of other wrestlers in North America, including Chris Benoit and Rey Mysterio. It's impossible for me to make a list outside of the two whom I consider the absolute best at their respective styles (Hart, realism; Michaels, entertainment), but I wouldn't have Eddie Guerrero ahead of Benoit and Mysterio, but instead closer to guys like Edge, Owen Hart, and Chris Jericho in that general time frame.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Edge and Eddie in the same class? No way.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

John Cena vs Wade Barrett - **1/2

Strongly felt these guys could put on a classic, why won't WWE give us a classic match anymore?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wade Barrett? Classic?

Granted he's good on the mic, but he's still not very good in the ring. Still very inexperienced for the position he is in, which is why its a miracle they've been able to keep the Nexus angle going considering they've had to try very hard to hide the obvious lack of in-ring skills some of the members possess.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Meh, Barrett aint that great of a wrestler. But the WWE is handling is booking brilliantly in matches. Summerslam, Night of Champions, and Hell In a Cell, he looked like a million bucks in each one of them. Especially considering how 'tough' some of the guys hes faced in those matches.

I gotta say, the WWE has had some very logical in match booking lately.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Barrett definitely has limitations but the booking has been extraordinarily effective as *redeadening* states. He did bust out a solid moveset against Cena.

Anyone else think Sheamus and Orton have some scary-good chemistry with each other? I thought their match at Summerslam, lame finish aside, was wonderfully constructed, and their Hell in a Cell match was a great, brutal battle of a match with very fine storytelling from both men (shame Orton no-sold his rib injuries the second the match concluded and climbed up the cage, eh).

Orton's been kind of falling into a repetitive moveset/dynamic for much of his face run of the last six months but Sheamus seems to really bring something out in him.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> John Cena vs Wade Barrett - **1/2
> 
> Strongly felt these guys could put on a classic, why won't WWE give us a classic match anymore?


What was wrong with that? I thought it was the best match of the night and would have it at ***1/2-***3/4, though my marking out for the finish might have made the match better for me. 

@DesolationRow:Ehhh, they're OK together I guess. I have both their SS and HIAC matches at ***1/4. I REALLY don't like their formula of boring me to death with fucking stalling FOR LIKE 3/4 OF THE GODDAMN MATCH though. :no:

HIAC Match Ratings:
US Title Triple Threat-***1/2
Orton/Sheamus-***1/4
Edge/Swagger-**3/4
Cena/Barrett-***3/4
McCool/Natalya-*3/4
Taker/Kane-***1/4


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nah, it was completely underwhelming. I dislike in Cena's matches when they tease the FU early, then you know, the match isn't going for long. Cena and Barrett in a huge match at Hell in a Cell, I should just lower my expectations for wrestling now, it's obvious the WWE is protecting their wrestlers so they can work more house shows week in week out.

The reason I say this match should of been better is because I really, really like Cena's work. Such a great in-ring worker I thought with such high stakes on board the match would have gone the distance.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> Edge and Eddie in the same class? No way.


Exactly what I thought when I read that. Eddie was as dynamic a wrestler that anyone could ask for. Not many people really payed much attention to him until his major push in 04-05. I loved his matches, he had a style that meshed well with almost anyone, and even when if he was in a throw away match he could still get you into the match. He is also one of the very few who is very believable as face AND heel. A guy you could absolutely love, and a guy you could want to kill. 

Owen shouldn't be lumped in the same category as Edge either, while I think is decent (since his return he's been shit for lack of a better word), but I loved his work from 01-02, his tag team work with Christian in 99-01 was great, his return in 04 was good, then he got red hot in 05-06, started getting stale to me come late 07-current. His stuff from 99-02 will always be my favorite, putting on great matches on smackdown and some really great ppv matches.

Bret is another favorite of mine, I wouldn't mind someone calling him the best. I always thought Benoit was just as good as Hart in every way, but Benoit added one thing that Hart kinda lacked in my opinion, and that was INTENSITY. Hart a lot of times seemed to be just the best technical wrestler, and his main goal was to have a basic technical bout. Benoit had the same mind set, but kicked it up with intensity and passion. Benoit was a relentless guy, and I always thought he edged out Hart. Im not taking anything away from Bret, the man has put on plenty of 5 star classics and was more than capable in his day of putting on a classic with anyone at any giving time, but as a fan watching the two, I prefer Benoits' style. Just like Hart, but with a fire under his ass who would go full force 110%.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

1. HIAC PPV sucked .

2. Eddie > 99.999999999999999999999999% of wrestlers ever .

3. Random question, but does anyone know the date/match that was Mean Mark Callous' debut in WCW? Tried to google it but was just coming up with "1989" which is about a helpful as the government.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, I know for WCCW: against Bruiser Brody.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

As a pure wrestler, I'll go as far as calling Benoit untouchable in the ring. He was a master. He could bring out a good match from anybody, and his abilities in the ring were unprecedented. What Benoit had in his advantage or disadvantage--whatever fits the bill from individual vantage point--was that he was never really the highlight attraction, so that could have consequentially lowered expectations for his matches, and of course, at the end of the day--greatness in the ring is a perceived illusion than a concrete fact.

If we consider a "performer," from an overall spectrum, then yes--Flair, Bret, and Michaels would also pop in. Steamboat wasn't the "performer" that those wrestlers were, but going by pure wrestling skill alone, he might be above Michaels, Bret, and Flair. I think Michaels and Bret for their generation excel all because they made people care about their stuff. They made it larger than life, and that's what made them stand out from the rest. I think the "larger than life" component is a very important one in wrestling. There may be hundreds of wrestlers better than Bret and Shawn, but not many had the in-ring grip of Bret and Shawn that persuaded them to grasp the art of wrestling as perfectly as they did, and deliver matches that displayed such effects in a visually beautiful manner on a much larger scale.

When we talk about wrestlers like Bob Backlund, Arn Anderson, Sergeant Slaughter, or even the likes of Steamboat and Race, you need a special eye to recognize and appreciate their talents and expertise in the ring. With Flair, Bret and Shawn, you really don't need an "eye," to appreciate them. Does this have anything to do with exposure? Maybe it does. Or, can we say that they had "it" and that's why they got the exposure? Whatever fits your stance... 

Eddie Guerrero is another wrestler who could have joined the elite list, but he didn't--not much because of lack of talent but due to the story of his wrestling career. As a pure wrestler, Eddie is right up there as one of the best of all-time, and to topple that, he had it ALL but none of it came to the show as it did with Michaels, Flair, or Bret. On a larger scale, that's where Eddie falls behind but going by his talent alone, I'd place him at par with Chris Benoit, or a notch less--primarily because Benoit is Benoit; the best of all time.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I thought Cena/Barrett was well done. Nice pace, hot crowd, good drama. It was about as good as it could've been imo.

Orton/Sheamus was solid. Started out slow but the last 10 or so minutes were great. Sheamus was awesome down the stretch with his facials and both guys were on point with their selling and offense. Comfortably Sheamus' best performance and match. Shame it dragged at the beginning.

Couldn't get into Edge/Swagger because the crowd was dead and Edge was in it. Plus Alberto Del Rio was in the segment before it and he sucks. Didn't see the rest of the show. I'll probably download it for the US title match, and I wouldn't mind rewatching Cena/Barrett and Orton/Sheamus.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Just watched Cena/Barrett. Didn't think it was very good. Decent at best, maybe *3/4-**. Didn't bore me, but didn't make me want to ever sit down and watch it again.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Edge and Eddie in the same class? No way.


Well, in all fairness I would put Eddie over a majority of the guys in WWE at this time, and everyone he put on that list. 04-05 Eddie Guerrero I would put over anybody on the roster (even if they've left or on break), Triple H, Chris Jericho, Shawn Michaels, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Miz, Edge, everybody I just listed has been praised for their in ring work or mic work, and even in their best day I'd put 04-05 Eddie over them. He played one of the most entertaining faces I've seen, played probably the sickest and best heel I've seen (off the top of my head), and really for someone who can maintain it in the ring and go through that extreme character switch he did from fun loving guy to psychopath, yeah, Eddie was just the man.

If he lived longer he probably could have been genuinely looked at as one of the greatest of all time, but we'll never know honestly what could have happened. I mean I don't see why he wouldn't have been able to, but would he have been able to keep up the level he had during his last couple of years of life in the WWE through all this time? Most guys who has had there best moments in WWE usually only lasted a couple of years (Undertaker 06-09 WM25, keeping in mind he was out a year's worth throughout those years), Triple H (00-01 Injury), Edge (06-08 Summerslam), Chris Jericho (08-10, though I did get bored of him for like the first quarter of 09 before he won the Unified Tag Team Titles), but my point of bringing all this up is would Eddie have maintained that level throughout these years? That is something we will never know.

As far as HIAC goes, I did just give my ratings, so I'll give my thoughts on the matches.

The US Title match was an entertaining opener, it was a fun match and happy Daniel Bryan retained.

WWE Title match was long and tedious, but still good. I didn't really care who won so whatever.

Edge/Swagger was a nice little surprise, and actually a damn good match. Started off kind of boring but once Edge got back into it, it got more and more interesting for me. Definitely Edge's best match since his return next to his Mania match with Jericho. 

Cena/Barrett I was sure Cena was winning but I am so glad I am wrong. I can't wait to watch Raw tonight  But actually the match itself was great. Barrett isn't that great in he ring tbh and neither is Cena, but they pulled out a great match. The ending of course was the icing on the cake.

Divas Title.. pass.

World Title match... Also long and boring really. It was good though, much like Sheamus/Orton, but it wasn't a Cell quality match tbh. I didn't really expect much in a Taker/Kane match so I'm not disappointed. Was interesting to see Bearer turn on Taker and beat Taker with the light! So guess we'll see where it goes from here.

Overall it was a solid all around ppv... not great, not bad, but very solid. All matches minus the divas were at least ***, so 5 matches at ***+... yeah, solid ppv indeed.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Edge wished he was in the same class as Eddie.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

HitC rating

US Title ****
Sheamus/Orton ***1/2
Edge/Swagger ***
Diva 3/4*
Cena/Barrett ****1/4 (brilliant storytelling)
Kane/Taker ***

Best ppv of the year, excluding WM


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Cena/Barrett - ***1/4

Cracking match. They couldn't have done much more with this tbh. Barrett move set was pretty impressive throughout and because of the sheer blind hate for Cena people still seem to have, his in ring ability once again will go unnoticed by many.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*HIAC Match Ratings:*
US Title Triple Threat - ***1/2
Orton/Sheamus - ***
Edge/Swagger - **1/2
Cena/Barrett - ****
McCool/Natalya - *1/2
Taker/Kane - ***


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*HIAC MATCH RATINGS *

US Title ***3/4 - One of the best openers I've seen this year. Some great submissions from Bryan and Morrison and the big spot looked great. Bryan retaining by making Miz tap was the right way to go. I hope to see more from these guys.

Orton/Sheamus ***1/2 - I thought it was a great cell match. Started a little slow but got better, and better. Good use of cell too, and weapons in ring etc. I haven't really liked any of their other matches, so this was a pleasant surprise.

Edge/Swagger **3/4 - It was good for a filler match, nothing mroe really.

Cena/Barrett ***3/4 - I thought it was fantastic. Barrett proved he's legit imo and the match told a great story. The finish was one of the best screwey finishes I've seen all year, well executed. It should have been the main event tbh.

Natalya/Michelle *1/2 - Looked to be becoming pretty good but then they went with the ridiculous show throwing finish which put me off. Hopefully Nattie gets a rematch and wins the title at some point.

Undertaker/Kane *3/4 - I thought this was terrible tbh. It was a kick and punch fest. It was boring, plodding, it dragged, it wasn't exciting and end was the most ridiculous finishes I've seen in ages. Not only did it have me cracking up, but the crowd had no idea what the hell was going on. The gimmicky stuff just doesn't work now, it did back then but it's different. Just a stupid end to a boring match imo. Bad choice for main evnent.

Overall I reallu liked the PPV. It would have been better if they changed the main event match. The screwey Undertaker/Kane finish wouldn't have been as bad part way through the show. They could have ended with Barrett/Cena or Orton/Sheamus, especially with the nice celebration. But hey, one of my favorite PPVs of the year.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Orton/Sheamus really should have been the main event instead of Taker/Kane. They used the cell pretty good. The steel steps were used really well and there were a few inovative spots with it. When Sheamus brought in the steel chair and smashed Orton over the back brought back memories of when Orton beat the hell out of Sheamus with it earlier in their feud. Sheamus worked on Ortons ribs pretty well and Orton sold it great. A solid ***1/2 match.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Great Sasuke, Gran Hamada & Gran Naniwa vs Dick Togo, Mens Teioh & TAKA Michinoku - ECW 14.02.1997*

_Massive fan of this match. Haven't seen the Barely Legal 97 6 man that always gets talked about yet but it's coming up so I was really looking forward to it beforehand. Now after seeing this I'm officially excited. All 6 men come in as relatively unknowns to the ECW crowd bar Sasuke who gets a bit of a chant during the introductions. Think this is a house show or something because it doesn't have the usual ECW vibe or Joey Styles. Starts off really smoothly with all 6 men getting the feel of the match and showcasing their skills to the their new audience. The match escalates on a whole other level though when team Kaientai start heeling it up and it's an amazing "we're heels but we're also fucking great wrestlers" routine. There isn't so much an extended STF esque FIP run cause it's M-Pro rules and you dont have to tag in and out, you just have to roll out of the ring but the heels are pretty much always dominant over the babyfaces until the big finale comeback. They've got some awesome triple teams too. Like genuinly great wrestling triple teams and not the corny stuff that guys like CIMA and Dragon Kid pull out in Dragon Gate 6 mans. Match as you'd probably expect if you've got any idea of what M-Pro was is a full out sprint and a total blast to watch. Not as much high flying shit as you get in the DG variations in the way that they rely too much on doing an insane dive to the outside to make the match memorable but it's there because they can. Togo & Teioh in particular impressed the hell out of me in this. I know who they are but I'm not exactly familiar with the majority of their work. Sasuke and Taka were really the only ones who I'd seen extensively. iir ivp has a pretty beasty looking M-Pro comp that I've been meaning to get my hands on for way too long now. Teioh throws some really sick but awesome bombs around dropping people on their heads. With there being 2 other partners to run in and break pins up after big moves it's fine carrying on with the match after someone gets dropped on their head because you can just have someone run in to break the pin and with these rules you dont even need the other guy to get back up and go on offense as he can just roll out of the ring to recover. The heels prepare to set up for a triple team come the end and you're embracing yourself for that but mid preperation Taka just gives up on that and out of nowhere leaps to the top rope and springboards himself across the room onto Sasuke which I thought was an insane looking spot that also made sense. Big spots like that that come out of nowhere are always my favourites. Was expecting this to be good but nowhere near this good. Exeptional heel performance with some amazing wrestling. Only thing missing that didn't really matter was the ECW vibe you'd normally get from a recorded crowd. Loved how the heels won even with dominating the majority of the match too btw._

*****1/2*

*Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera - ECW Big Apple Blizard 1996*

_Great little exhibition match. Both guys do the usual luchas outside of Mexico routine which plenty of arm drags and springboards which with these guys was always gonna be great stuff. Rey looks a legit fantastic worker in this which is amazing given he's only like 20/21 at this point in his career. They do this nice little hardcore segment for the ECW fans too with Rey putting a chair around Juvi and sending him into the ring post twice which came off looking really nasty actually. Rey comes off more as a ring veteran than a youngster cause he's so natural and confident with what he's doing in there. Finish was great too with the reversal to the top rope splash mountain._

****1/2*

*Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Hardcore Heaven 1999*

_My biggest gripe with this was that it seemed way too much like a series of spots that both men put together rather than a wrestling match. It doesn't happen often but it did in this case where you just feel that it's way too fake and whenever a wrestling match makes you say to yourself, "god you can tell this isn't real" it's not a good start. The stuff that they were doing was mostly fine. I say mostly because Lynn had a nightmare at times botching shit up. The one where they're both standing upright on the top rope and they try to twist themsleves around 180 and Lynn slips whilst trying to hit his move looked really bad and they didn't cover it up at all. The opening chain wrestling that they did with all the reversals I really dug and thought it was a great way to start. Crowd was electric for the match from the get go and the duelling chants always make for a great atmoshpere. Alfonso was great in it too. Him blowing on his whistle and running about the place is legit better than anyone in WWE bar Taker and HBK have done this year. There's some really good spots but nothing which really makes up for the negatives in the match. Way too stop/start and not once did it feel like they were trying to structure a wrestling match together but more of a highlight reel. That said though for what it was it was alright and the first 5 or so minutes were really good._

****1/2*

*Mike Awesome vs Masato Tanaka - ECW Heatwave 1998*

_God I love these two. Very similar to their New Years Eve match they had and I'd probably put it on par even though I'm going ***1/2 on this but put ***1/4 for the other. The more I think back to their TNN match the more I like it and feel that I must have seriously underated it. Lots of big bombs and great spots again here. Awesome looks fantastic here, especially his springboard dive over the rail into the crowd. Cant believe that he never really went on to be a huge star in any major promotion given his size and what he could do for a guy his size. The table spot from the ring to the outside looked incredible and they built towards it really well. Awesome's landing looked sick though. Really fun match._

****1/2*


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm thinking of getting the Elimination Chamber Anthology 3 disc dvd set.

Can anyone tell me if the full entrances are included for every match? Thanks.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Elimination Chamber Anthology 3 disc dvd set.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the full entrances are included for every match? Thanks.


Yes, they are.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

TheReverend said:


> Yes, they are.


Excellent!

I'll get this as well as Eddie Guerrero & Chris Jericho's 3 disc DVD sets.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DICK "FUCKIN" TOGO *SEABS*!

I told you.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Elimination Chamber Anthology 3 disc dvd set.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the full entrances are included for every match? Thanks.


Yes but be careful, for any pre-2008 Elimination Chamber there are two thick bars on the sides of the screen. For whatever reason, I don't know. If you can get past it then good.

King of the Ring 2002 ratings?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Yes but be careful, for any pre-2008 Elimination Chamber there are two thick bars on the sides of the screen. For whatever reason, I don't know. If you can get past it then good.
> 
> King of the Ring 2002 ratings?


They're there because the pre-08 footage wasn't shot in HD so is in 4:3 aspect ratio instead of the current stuff which is 16:9.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

That doesn't make sense.

Why can't they use the DVD footage of both events? The old WWE DVD's don't have the bars on the side, why don't they use that footage?


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> King of the Ring 2002 ratings?


I was just referencing one of the matches from this event on another thread. Okay. Here goes:

*KOTR Semi-Finals: Rob Van Dam vs. Chris Jericho*
GOOD opener. Probably their best match together. Showed what they could really do. Two evenly-matched, highly athletic competitors giving it their all.

***1/4

*KOTR Semi-Finals: Brock Lesnar vs. Test*
This was a power match all the way. I believe both were heels at the time, so it was a little weird to see, but still surprisingly good for a "big man" match. Nothing spectacular, but very entertaining.

**3/4

*Cruiserweight Title: The Hurricane vs. Jamie Noble*
It's weird to see the CW get a spot, let alone a buildup video, on a ppv this big. The match is good, but the story is stupid. I hated The Hurricane gimmick. Good cw match, but probably better saved for TV.

***

*Ric Flair vs. Eddie Guerrero*
You know the story. It was originally going to be Eddie and Stone Cold, but Austin left WWE a couple of weeks before, so Ric Flair was inserted into the storyline, hoping for "one last run" (that would last another six years). The match is awkward but doable. The problem is that it's shockingly overlong, at 17 minutes. Had this been kept down to, say, 10 or 12, it wouldn't have felt so weird.

**1/4

*Women's Title: Trish Stratus vs. Molly Holly*
Typical women's match, even for 2002. Nothing special here.

**

*Hulk Hogan vs. Kurt Angle*
A dream match if there ever was one, anda damn good match, too. Angle carries Hogan all over the place, and Hogan rewards him by TAPPING OUT CLEANLY to the Ankle lock. I love Hogan, but the ending was refreshing. A good match, made better by a historic ending.

***1/2

*KOTR Finals: Brock Lesnar vs. Rob Van Dam*
Why did they insist on keeping KOTR finals match so damn short. These two clearly could have a good match together, but this isn't it.

**

*WWE Undisputed Title: Undertaker vs. Triple H*
Okay, so they had a solid brawl at WrestleMania X-Seven. They're two of the biggest names in the company, and they've only met a couple of times. This time it was the main event.

And it was one of the worst matches of all time.

I'm serious. I'm a mark for both of these guys, and I remember reading reviews and thinking "it can't be THAT bad." It was. Worse. It was literally 20+ minutes of punching and kicking, punching and kicking. No wrestling. No story. No excitement. Remember UT's first experiment with a "wrestling" style against Austin at Backlash 2002, that 27-minute snore-fest? This is worse. That match was boring. This was unbearable. To make matters worse, the ending reeks of politics. After a ref bump and a double clothesline, The Rock makes his return, goes on commentary, then for some reason gets into altercations with UT and HHH. UT hits Rock for getting involved, then hits HHH with a chair, rolls him up, and the ref pins the slowest count in history. Imagine a slow count for roll-up (with the tights!), after a chair-shot. Then HHH pedigrees Rock, and UT takes out HHH again. A lazy, boring clusterfuck, and one of the worst matches I've ever seen.

How much did I hate this match? I got rid of the DVD after I watched it, and never looked back.

DUD.

I recommend the event for RVD/Jericho, Lesnar/Test, and Hogan/Angle, but the rest is unremarkable or worse. It's no wonder this was the last KOTR event.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> That doesn't make sense.
> 
> Why can't they use the DVD footage of both events? The old WWE DVD's don't have the bars on the side, why don't they use that footage?


Because the old DVDs were produced in 4:3 the new ones are done in 16:9 so they can show all the footage from the newer matches.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just watched Bret vs Bulldog IYH 95 for the first time.

One of the only bladejobs from Bret I can remember and it was a pretty big one. Slow start but once they got going things got really good, Davey's running powerslam on the outside was a sick spot. Bret's comeback spots in the middle were great and get huge pops. Finish was a little underwhelming but this was a hard fought match that seemed pretty intense/brutal.

****


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

WRESTLEMANIA 20

1. John Cena vs Big Show - **1/4
2. RVD/Booker T vs La Resistance vs Dudley Boyz vs Cade/Jindrak - **
3. Christian vs Chris Jericho - ***1/2
4. Evolution vs The Rock and Mick Foley - ***1/2
5. Torrie Wilson/Sable vs Stacy keibler/Miss Jackie (Playboy Match) - 
6. Cruiserweight Championship open - **1/2
7. Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar - DUD
8. WWE tag team championship fatal 4 - **1/4
9. Victoria vs Molly Holly - **1/2
10.Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle - ****
11.Undertaker vs Kane - *3/4
12.Triple H vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Benoit - *****


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Am I the only one who enjoys that Taker/Kane match at WM 20?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Am I the only one who enjoys that Taker/Kane match at WM 20?


I liked the way they advertised the match with the picture of Kane and a tombstone where Undertaker was supposed to be. Also I liked the way Kane got squashed and Undertaker had a beetles-esque haircut.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Am I the only one who enjoys that Taker/Kane match at WM 20?


No the atmosphere made that match for sure and I enjoyed it a lot. I just wasn't as good of a match wrestling wise as I would have liked. I still remember marking out for Bearer's oh yes and the Phenom coming out for the first time in nearly five years.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Am I the only one who enjoys that Taker/Kane match at WM 20?


I like it . Nothing great, but the angle for it was good, and Paul Bearer's return was epic, and Undertaker returning is always awesome to me . Match was kept nice and short, and I think its a little underrated just because OMGKANEDIDNTKICKOUTOFTEHTOMBSTONEHELOOKEDWEAKUNLIKEWM14 and because the MSG crowd didn't give a shit about 90% of anything that happened on the show. Oh, and Undertaker didn't come back in his Ministry outfit, which I remember made a LOT of people on here mad at the time :lmao.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ministry Taker was awful. People are stupid.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Ministry Taker was awful. People are stupid.


BUT HE HAD A COOL OUTFIT AND SACRIFICED PEOPLE!!!

I like all versions of The Undertaker, but Ministry Taker is probably my least favourite, not because he sucked but because the rest were better .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm still wondering how people can defend the idea that Vince was the higher power. How in blue fuck does that make sense?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

IT WAS THE ATTITUDE ERA, ITS NOT SUPPOSED TO MAKE SENSE.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> I'm still wondering how people can defend the idea that Vince was the higher power. How in blue fuck does that make sense?


RUSSO~!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can get over Taker supposedly being an unstoppable zombie or whatever but once he starts shooting people with lightning and calling on demonic power he turns into wrestlecrap. In anyone elses hands the Undertaker gimmick would be such a failure.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I liked the Ministry creepy music he had. I could do without the sacrifices and Vince stuff but the entrance part was awesome.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Ministry Taker was awful. People are stupid.


Ministry Taker was awesome!.....your stupid :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I will end the Lotterer bloodline if you keep this up son.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the way people always say "wrestling isnt supposed to be PG" and "wrestling isnt as good as it was in the attitude era"


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey im not Cody, im gonna be spreading my seed.

Just got TLC, it was kind of like another Extreme Rules with all the hardcore matches, but still a good show imo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao nice diss.

I kinda agree with the "Wrestling is supposed to be PG" naysayers but usually not same reasons. It supposed to be fighting, even if its fake. That means it should be at least a little bit edgy. I'm not saying every match needs to be a bloodbath and people should be cutting promo's with a bunch of F bombs but c'mon.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I just have a problem with the blood thing, its not like a little kid hasnt seen blood before, im sure they have bled before & stopping the matches just pisses everyone off.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd be legit pissed if I were a performer and got busted open hardway and had to stop a match. I mean I can understand if they tell people not to blade but if you accident get cut open big fuckin deal.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> :lmao nice diss.
> 
> I kinda agree with the "Wrestling is supposed to be PG" naysayers but usually not same reasons. It supposed to be fighting, even if its fake. That means it should be at least a little bit edgy. I'm not saying every match needs to be a bloodbath and people should be cutting promo's with a bunch of F bombs but c'mon.


Where the hell were you when Paul E took over ECW?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I never really got into the whole ECW phenomenon. There was some pretty great shit that happened there but overall don't care for it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I really can't stand 95% of the original ECW. Mainly because 95% of it was swearing and blood, most of the time for no real reason other than to be different. Still, I guess it worked, after all, ECW is still arou... oh wait.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I was watching Money In The Bank last night and when thye were showing the hype video for Swagger/Rey it made me think how Swagger is sadly a jobber again i mean you guys were enjoying Swaggers push right?

Now when he first won the title and got his main event push i was so pissed off mainly cause he took the title from Jericho but over time i started to really like him and when i finally started to like him they decide to demote his ass to a smackdown feud with MVP & constantly getting owned by anyone who isnt a jobber.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I haven't seen a whole lot of Swagger, I think he is alright in the ring but I did happen to see the segment that is in Cal's sig and thought it was extremely awful.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

His promos are usually pretty bad, but he puts on solid matches.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

The more I see of Swagger, the more of a terrible pro wrestler I think he is. I really don't like him at all.


----------



## WM24 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey guys, I would like your opinion on the Edge: A decade of decadence DVD. I just purchased it for about 15 bucks, which I believe is an AMAZING deal, so what are your reviews on the matches on there?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera - 2/3 Falls - ECW Big Ass Extreme 1996*

_Pretty much what you'd expect from these two here which in turn means a really good match. It isn't perfectly smooth at times but it's more than fun enough and there's enough bright sparks to make up for the imperctencies. Lots of really crazy dives as you'd expect and Rey looks a natural in the ECW environment which is amazing for how young he is. Basically an advancment on their match from the month before with some added bits added in such as the hardcore spots. The parking lot stuff was a bit random but it was good._ 

****3/4*

*Cactus Jack & Raven vs Terry Funk & Tommy Dreamer - ECW November To Remember 1995*

_Complete insanity in this one. It's just 4 guys brawling using some ridicolous weapon spots. At times it's really good and at times it comes off as being really tacky. Dreamer being given a VCR and remote to use on Raven is one of the craziest things I've ever seen. Funk swinging a golf club at Raven's lower regions was legit scary when he connected. Raven takes some crazy bumps that look great actually. There's a nice little segment where Foley lifts his first shirt up to reveal another shirt with a massive picture of Bischoff with "Forgive me uncle eric" on the back. Then they do this spot with Dreamer where he lifts the shirt over Foley's head so that he's punching Foley's head with Bischoff's massive mug over it which I thought was great. Even though it's only 14 minutes it goes about 5 minutes too long and there's a point where it goes from being a really fun crazy brawl to getting a bit tiredsome and dated really quickly. Funk attacking the ref for no apparent reason was great too even though it led to a load of randomness with Alfonso and Taz coming down to count falls and then shortly just leaving. Wasn't a fan of them carrying on with the match after the 3 count as if nothing had happened._

*****

*Rey Mysterio vs Psicosis - 2/3 Falls - ECW 07.10.1995*

_Holy shit is all I can say to this. Seriously incredible. Rey and Psicosis had this insane touring feud over all continents in 95 which was amazing and that's coming from someone who hasn't even seen the Mexico strecth of their tour. Rey going full out at the start with some crazy dives to get a quick pin and gain the advantage was brilliant. I'm a big fan of getting a quick fall gone in 2/3 falls matches so this pleased me. From there though Psicosis takes control of pretty much the rest of the match and he's a fucking treasure. He looks like a monster compared to Rey and he uses his power advantage perfectly to come off looking like a total beast. Add that to his great speed and you've got a fucking machine. 2nd fall is also brilliant with Psicosis countering a springboard moonsault straight into a tombstone piledriver. Perfectly done too which made it look awesome. Everything that Psicosis did in this was just on point. Even his cover on Rey was perfect in the way he was so cocky and confident he had the 3 he barely put any effort into the pin. 3rd fall is completely out of this world at times. Both men bring some hardcore spots to their game and adjust amazingly to the ECW structure which gets the crowd going even more bat shit crazy. Both men look so comfortable adjusting their styles from luchadores to hardcore wrestlers and then back again and it's amazing. Awesome table spot out of nowhere and Rey's short teases of a comeback are just taylor made to his offense with lots of springboards and dives to the outside. The springboard 450 splash being the highlight. Every time Rey teases a comeback Psicosis goes even further into monster machine mode and just puts him back down. The hate between the pair is really evident to see. Even the small touches are exceptional. After Rey hits that insane 450 to the outside both men just start throwing kicks at each other whilst still selling the effects of the dive which I totally adored. Finish for the final fall is perfectly done which is amazing for 3 straight falls. Psicosis going above board to add some extra pain to Rey as well as another hardcore spot for the crowd was brilliance, not to mention the move was pure insanity. Running out of words to get over how much I enjoyed this. Really got emotinally invested in with the amazing wrestling mixed with the sheer hate that both men brought to the table. Probably my favourite Rey match as well just ahead of the other match with Psicosis from J Cup 95 and Halloween Havoc 97 with Eddie. Pretty big fan of it you could say._

*****3/4*


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm still waiting for Swagger to hit the "Swagger Slam" any day now :side:.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Swagger and Ministry Taker are both awesome.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Despite the fact I can't stand Swagger on the mic, he's one of the best young athletes the WWE has. He's got such huge potential in-ring wise.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I like Swagger on the mic sometimes. Sometimes he's funny, sometimes he sucks.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

*HBK/Sid/Ahmed Johnson VS Vader/Bulldog/Owen Hart- **** 1/2*- International Incident 1996

Just watched this for the first time, possibly the best 6 man I've ever seen with non-stop bell to bell action. Sid is so over here he gets chants for standing on the apron. He gets booked even stronger than Vader in this match too, a little surprising considering they were building to Shawn/Vader as the Summerslam main event.

Every segment in this match worked, from the Vader/Sid showdown they built up in your mind throughout the match to Shawn's selling segments to the great false finish. The match is all about Sid, Shawn, and Vader, but every guy is featured just the right amount and hides Ahmed and Sid's limitations, they both look like beasts in this match. Incredible match where everything outside of 1 spot (Sid breaking up Davey's pin) made a lot of sense, yet the match never gets slow or boring, very well paced.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Watched some Cena lately, but that's about it wrestling wise, just need to get motivated again.

vs. Batista WM 26 - ***1/2
vs. Batista ER - ***1/2
vs. Sheamus/Orton/Edge - ***1/4
vs. Barrett - ***1/4
vs. Nexus - ***1/4
6 Pack Challenge - ***1/2

Consitent, but nothing memorable. Granted star ratings (for me anyway) aren't hitting the 4 star range, I have enjoyed his matches so far this year, especially his match with Barrett.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I think the LMS with Batista is probably his best match this year.

Shame since he's been busting out classics for years.

*WWE Hell in a Cell - Daniel Bryan vs John Morrison vs The Miz ~ Submissions Count Anywhere*

My god this was awesome. The submissions count anywhere stipulation is fast becoming my favorite gimmick match. All 3 men were spot on, it's extremely difficult for me to pick the best performer. Miz played the heel role to perfection. Morrison's offense was flawlessly executed and looked fantastic. Daniel Bryan played the 'glue' role, he is basically the reason why this match was made in the first place and he held the match together really well. Some of the submissions busted out in this match were awesome, Cattle Mutilation makes its debut into the WWE and I'm fairly dissapointed the crowd didn't pop for it. Sick looking move. Morrison busted out some nifty submissions too and The Miz with a couple. The stiff boot exchange between Bryan and Miz was pure awesome. I definitely saw a couple connect with Bryan's head. This match had it all, grappling, high flying and stiff, brawling. I love it when a match incorporates all three. This might be my second favorite WWE match this year behind Shawn vs Taker. This is mid-carders going out there and busting their asses off at its absolute finest.

******


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd go ***1/2 for Morrison/Miz/Bryan. Pretty entertaining shit for the most part. 

Some reviews I've done on my day off today:


*Shawn Michaels & Kurt Angle Vs Carlito & Chris Masters- Raw- 01-09-06*
_These four guys are coming off of participating in the Elimination Chamber the night before and both teams have tensions, with Angle and Michaels having a confrontation before the match in Michaels’ locker room and Carlito eliminating Masters in the Elimination Chamber. Angle and Michaels work as a cohesive unit for the first five minutes or so until both men are on the outside of the ring after being taken out by Carlito & Masters and they begin to argue. Their team eventually dissolves after Angle refuses to be tagged in, and after the second time Angle refuses a tag, Michaels snaps on Angle and brings him into the ring and blasts him with Sweet Chin Music. A pretty basic television tag team match, but still entertaining enough to warrant a viewing._
***3/4*

*Shawn Michaels & Jeff Hardy Vs Mr. Kennedy & Randy Orton- Raw- 10-22-07*
_This takes place just six nights before Cyber Sunday and this match includes all three of the men who would be eligible to face Randy Orton for the WWE Championship at the show. Pretty weird seeing Orton and Kennedy teaming with each other, now knowing what went down between the two less than two years later. Kennedy was pretty great in this match with the exception of botching a neck breaker early on in the match and I really dug how he did not one, but two backbreakers on Michaels, knowing Michaels’ history with his back. Also, watching this match made me really miss Jim Ross on commentary. Even in 2007 he was the best in the sport. Pretty entertaining shit here._
*****

*John Cena Vs Wade Barrett- Do or Die Match- Hell in a Cell- 10-03-10*
_You all know the stipulation so I won’t go into that. Cena out wrestles Barrett at the start, which would make sense since Cena is the veteran and Barrett is still a “rookie”, per say. Barrett, however, goes back to his bare-knuckle fighter roots and uses strikes to gain the advantage on Cena. The rest of Nexus comes to the ring but are taken out by Big Show and the rest of the WWE locker room when it looks like they’re about to interfere. Barrett hit’s a few power moves, most notably a pump handle slam, which is something we haven’t seen in a while. I must say this, Barrett looks really good in the ring in this match. It might be because he is in the ring with Cena, but Barrett has tons of potential in the ring. He has a very diverse move set, a good sense of psychology (he did some good back work on Cena in the middle portion of the match and all of his power moves mainly focused on the back of Cena). Even though he is still green, he has potential to end up being great. Anyway, they end up kicking out of each others finishers and the ending was pretty good as well. Very entertaining match and Barrett came off looking great._
****½*

*Eddie Guerrero Vs Rey Mysterio- Judgment Day 2005*
_Great video package before the match chronicling how close these two men were before Eddie turned heel. Mysterio goes right after Eddie as soon as the bell rang but Eddie quickly shoots down Mysterio’s offense. Eddie is a fucking monster here in how he works on ribs of Mysterio, whether it be slamming Mysterio into the announce table twice or putting him in an inverted Boston Crab with his knee putting the pressure on Mysterio’s ribs. Mysterio sells it great as well, especially when he went for the springboard splash and he turned it into a head but instead of the splash due to his ribs being in so much pain. Even the Superplex, which is a generic spot now a days, served a purpose in this match. These two put on a fucking clinic and I loved every single second of it._
*****½*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why did they randomly throw Morrison in the mix anyways?


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

My top ten Wrestlemania main events.

1. Triple H vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Benoit (Wrestlemania 20) - *****
2. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (Wrestlemania 26) - *****
3. The Rock vs Steve Austin (Wrestlemania 17) - ****3/4
4. John Cena vs Shawn Michaels (Wrestlemania 23) - ****1/2
5. Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart (Wrestlemania 12) - ****1/2
6. Brock Lesnar vs Kurt Angle (Wrestlemania 19) - ****1/4
7. Hulk Hogan vs Ultimate Warrior (Wrestlemania 6) - ****
8. Undertaker vs Edge (Wrestlemania 24) - ****
9. Triple H vs John Cena (Wrestlemania 22) - ****
10.Triple H vs The Rock vs big Show vs Mick Foley (Wrestlemania 16) - ****


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Why did they randomly throw Morrison in the mix anyways?


No clue. At first I thought it was so that Miz wouldn't have to tap out for a second straight Pay Per View but that obviously wasn't the case.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My list is pretty much the same.

My top ten Wrestlemania main events.

1. Triple H vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Benoit (Wrestlemania 20) 
2. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (Wrestlemania 26) 
3. The Rock vs Steve Austin (Wrestlemania 17) 
4. John Cena vs Shawn Michaels (Wrestlemania 23) 
5. The Undertaker vs Edge (Wrestlemania 24)
6. Brock Lesnar vs Kurt Angle (Wrestlemania 19)
7. Triple H vs John Cena (Wrestlemania 22)
8. Macho Man Randy Savage vs Hulk Hogan (Wrestlemania 5)
9. Hulk Hogan vs Ultimate Warrior (Wrestlemania 6)
10.Triple H vs The Rock vs big Show vs Mick Foley (Wrestlemania 16)


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Top-10 'Mania main-events:

1. Austin/Rock @ X-Seven ~ *******
2. Benoit/Hunter/Michaels @ XX ~ *******
3. Undertaker/Michaels @ XVI ~ *******
4. Cena/Hunter @ 22 ~ ***** 1/2*
5. Michaels/Hart @ XII ~ ******
6. Cena/Michaels @ 23 ~ ******
7. Warrior/Hogan @ VI ~ ******
8. Lesnar/Angle @ XIX ~ **** 3/4*
9. Hogan/Andre @ III ~ **** 1/2*
10. Batista/Hunter @ 21 ~ *****


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lesnar/Angle is not top 10 worthy at all.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

My Top 10 WM Main Events

Taker/Michaels 
Hart/Michaels 
HHH/Michaels/Benoit
Rock/Austin
Edge/Undertaker
Cena/Michaels
Hogan/Warrior
Angle/Lesnar
Michaels/Austin
Savage/Hogan


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

1.Austin/Rock II- *****
2.Benoit/HBK/HHH-*****
3.HBK/Taker II- *****
4.Hogan/Warrior- ****
5.HHH/Cena- ****
6.HBK/Cena- ****
7.HHH/Rock/Foley/Show- *** 1/2

Haven't seen the other good ones in years


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Bret Hart/Diesel*

King Of The Ring 1994 ******
Royal Rumble 1995 *****1/2*
Survivor Series 1995 *******
Steel Cage *****


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Top-10 Mania Main Events:

1) Austin/Rock @ X-Seven- *****
2) Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM26- ****1/2
3) Benoit vs Michaels vs Benoit- ****1/2
4) Undertaker vs. Edge WM24- ****1/2
6) Brock Lesner vs. Kurt Angle WM19- ****1/4
7) John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels WM23- ****1/4
8) Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels WM12- ****
9) Hulk Hogan vs. Ultimate Warrior WM6- ****
10) Hulk Hogan vs. Randy Savage WM5- ****


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Top 5 WM Main Events

1. Taker/Michaels WM 25
2. Rock/Austin WM 15
3. Triple Threat WM 20
4. Lesnar/Angle WM 19
5. Triple H/Cena WM 22


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, a lot of those lists left out HBK/Undertaker I. I would have their two matches as the top two, but that's just me.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Ah, didn't realize it was just "main events". Still, we all know what the true main event of 25 was.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> Ah, didn't realize it was just "main events". Still, we all know what the true main event of 25 was.


Well, it's what should have been the main event, not the true main event. Anyway, if Taker/Michaels WM25 was the main event, I would have put that at the top of the list.... or at least second, it's a tough call between it and Austin/Rock WM17.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

joinin' in;

1. The Rock v Austin (17)
2. HHH v Benoit v Michaels (20)
3. Hogan v Warrior (6) 
4. Hart v Michaels (12)
5. Lesnar v Angle (19)
6. Cena v Michaels (23)
7. Cena v HHH (22)
8. Michaels v Taker (26)
9. Savage v Hogan (5)
10. Edge v Taker (24)

...I think.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Why did they randomly throw Morrison in the mix anyways?


Probably to get him on the PPV, get some exposure and jump off things. Haha. He was rather great in the 3 way though. Busted out some nice submissions combined with some nice high flying offense.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Watched Jericho's DVD today... I gotta say, the documentary part made me a bit sad. 

Nothing in his career went smoothly, and nothing was what he thought it would be. I mean, he worked his way to get a foothold in America, and when he finally got there, WCW refused to support him... Then he finally makes it in the WWF with one of the greatest debuts ever, and he ends up floating for like 2 years... WWF makes him the undisputed champion, but they do it in a way that makes him look like he never deserved it... he gets the main event spot at Wrestlemania in his home country, only to be completely overshadowed by Hogan vs Rock... He re-debuts, and gets lost in the shuffle within a year... Gets another main event spot at Wrestlemania, which gets put in the middle of the show... and now he finally hits his stride as he takes time off again. 

I mean, I always thought he had an amazing career, but he himself makes it sound like "...yah, it wasn't that great when you really look at it". Just made me kinda sad cuz he deserves better than he's gotten.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> I*WWE Hell in a Cell - Daniel Bryan vs John Morrison vs The Miz ~ Submissions Count Anywhere*
> 
> My god this was awesome. The submissions count anywhere stipulation is fast becoming my favorite gimmick match. All 3 men were spot on, it's extremely difficult for me to pick the best performer. Miz played the heel role to perfection. Morrison's offense was flawlessly executed and looked fantastic. Daniel Bryan played the 'glue' role, he is basically the reason why this match was made in the first place and he held the match together really well. Some of the submissions busted out in this match were awesome, Cattle Mutilation makes its debut into the WWE and I'm fairly dissapointed the crowd didn't pop for it. Sick looking move. Morrison busted out some nifty submissions too and The Miz with a couple. The stiff boot exchange between Bryan and Miz was pure awesome. I definitely saw a couple connect with Bryan's head. This match had it all, grappling, high flying and stiff, brawling. I love it when a match incorporates all three. This might be my second favorite WWE match this year behind Shawn vs Taker. This is mid-carders going out there and busting their asses off at its absolute finest.
> 
> ******


do you write for 411Mania.com


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

When did they unban you?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Why did they unban you?


Rephrased it. And no.


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

Submission match sounds good. Those 3 would always have mixed well.

Miz/Daniel Bryan-NOC ***1/2ish or so. Excellent match between the two.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Probably to get him on the PPV, get some exposure and jump off things. Haha. He was rather great in the 3 way though. Busted out some nice submissions combined with some nice high flying offense.


Yeh, I figured that too. They're trying to get over his athleticim a lot now, so what better way than to show it off in that match! I would have been fine with Miz/Bryan again...but I'm not complaining! Awesome match. Miz looked strong, Bryan was impressive with his submissions, and Morrison actually surprised me with his submissions, didn't expect either Miz or him to really use many but they both impressed me big time.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Morrison was put in the match because they didn't want Miz going over Danielson twice on PPV in a month. Especially when he's holding the MITB briefcase.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Word said:


> Morrison was put in the match because they didn't want Miz going over Danielson twice on PPV in a month. Especially when he's holding the MITB briefcase.


Daniel Bryan went over Miz both PPV's, did you get them mixed up or something?

The match turned out great. I'm extremely glad they added Morrison into the mix.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz - Night of Champions 9/19/10*
Finally got around to seeing this. Heard lots of good stuff about it so my expectations were probably higher than they would've been watching it live but it definitely still delivered. Miz's arm work early on is good and as you'd expect Danielson sells it like a pro. Things really pick up when Danielson suicide dives into his comeback and the finishing stretch is just so much fun. The crowd is totally into it, the rollup nearfalls were great, and the finish is pretty satisfying. Cole sucking Miz's dick and hating on Danielson the whole time added to it and Miz was generally better than usual. Not that he's usually bad or anything but I felt like he was more on point. I wouldn't hesitate to call this his best match. Standout performance from Bryan too.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Word said:


> Morrison was put in the match because they didn't want Miz going over Danielson twice on PPV in a month. Especially when he's holding the MITB briefcase.


Huh? Bryan went over Miz two PPVs in the end clean anyways...so Morrison wasn't in there to protect Miz in any way I doubt. Adding Morrison was a good decision imo, I don't really want him in the US Title division but there's no doubt the match quality ended up pretty high.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Khalid Hassan said:


> Watched Jericho's DVD today... I gotta say, the documentary part made me a bit sad.
> 
> Nothing in his career went smoothly, and nothing was what he thought it would be. I mean, he worked his way to get a foothold in America, and when he finally got there, WCW refused to support him... Then he finally makes it in the WWF with one of the greatest debuts ever, and he ends up floating for like 2 years... WWF makes him the undisputed champion, but they do it in a way that makes him look like he never deserved it... he gets the main event spot at Wrestlemania in his home country, only to be completely overshadowed by Hogan vs Rock... He re-debuts, and gets lost in the shuffle within a year... Gets another main event spot at Wrestlemania, which gets put in the middle of the show... and now he finally hits his stride as he takes time off again.
> 
> I mean, I always thought he had an amazing career, but he himself makes it sound like "...yah, it wasn't that great when you really look at it". Just made me kinda sad cuz he deserves better than he's gotten.


While he hasn't always had the best booking Jericho has still had an incredibly successful career. He's got a few world titles and being the first ever Undisputed Champion is pretty big deal (even if he was booked like shit during the reign). He main evented Wrestlemania and has had a ton of great matches in his career. He was also part of one of the best moments of the Monday Night Wars. I get chills every time I see him make his WWE debut, one of my personal favorite moments in wrestling ever. 

It just sounds like he was trying to sound really humble, not depressed. If Jericho isn't happy with the way his career has turned out then he set the bar impossibly high for himself in all honesty.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Just been looking at this, thought it was a bit weird that Hogan isn't on the cover, I'm aware he is in TNA but it still seems a bit odd.... Somehow Junkyard Dog is on the cover... :S


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz vs. John Morrison - Hell in a Cell 10/3/10*
Meh, didn't think this was anywhere near as good as Bryan/Miz one on one. Not sure why but I couldn't really get into it. The stuff in the ring at the start was fine (Miz and Danielson trading boots in a leg lock was cool) but once they went into the crowd they lost me. Didn't care for any of Morrison's acrobatics and I didn't think it was a very good showcase for what Danielson can do either. Sheamus/Orton and Cena/Barrett from the same show were better imo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

JYD was a really, really popular, its not inconcievable he'd be on the cover. Terry Funk making it is awesome though.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Hogan, Flair and Foley missing kinda makes sense since they're in TNA but where's Jericho and Bret.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who is the rapist looking guy behing King & Cena? Looks familiar. Wait :lmao its Gorilla Monsoon.

Why the fuck is Orton on this. Aside from being youngest WWE Champion and the #2 guy right now I don't think he's done shit. Edit: Oh God Edge is on this too, even worse.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll reverberate what Platt said; where the heck are Bret Hart and Chris Jericho? What the heck?  Especially Bret Hart.




JoeRulz said:


> *Bret Hart/Diesel*
> 
> King Of The Ring 1994 ******
> Royal Rumble 1995 *****1/2*
> ...


I absolutely love the two matches they had in 1995. Haven't gotten through the KOTR and Steel Cage matches though. **** 1/2 for both the Rumble bout and the one where Bret won his third title. In fact, I may go higher for the match at Royal Rumble 1995. It was absolutely epic.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

I mean they'll almost certainly be on the actual DVD just seems an odd ommision from the cover, there could of course be some people on the back that we don't know about yet.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

They will be on the documentaries/matches in the DVD but it's strange that WWE would omit them from the cover. Actually, where is Shawn Michaels?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

He's doing the DX hand symbol just above the DVD title...pretty small pic though.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

No offense when I ask this but was Gorilla Monsoon great?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Following on with the Mania main events, figured I'd post mine;

#1 - Triple H vs. Chris Benoit vs. Shawn Michaels (20)
#2 - The Rock vs. Steve Austin (17)
#3 - Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (26)
#4 - Triple H vs. John Cena (22)
#5 - Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels (12)
#6 - Hulk Hogan vs. Ultimate Warrior (6)
#7 - John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels (23)
#8 - Brock Lesnar vs. Kurt Angle (19)
#9 - Hulk Hogan vs. Randy Savage (5)
#10 - Undertaker vs. Edge (24)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Clique said:


> No offense when I ask this but was Gorilla Monsoon great?


I'm not sure i've ever seen the guy wrestle.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Ive seen one match of him was pretty much a slow pace and loads of power moves if i remember rightly.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BEAR HUG!


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Bryan/Miz/Morrison - Submissions Count Anywhere - Hell In A Cell 2010: ***3/4
An enjoyable, fun way to kick off a PPV. All 3 men did a good job of implementing the submissions count anywhere stipulation without making it a huge clusterfuck. Their in-ring stuff was good, but I wished they did more in the ring. The crowd stuff was great though. I liked Miz's dragon sleeper using the rail on the stairs. I also liked how Morrison used his parkour ability here, including that kick over the equipment box and him climbing up the lights on the set and diving of the set. Bryan was great here too. Him pulling out the Cattle Mutilation was awesome as well as that boot exchange with Miz when they both had leg locks on each other. Again, just a fun and entertaining match and one of my personal favorites of the year.

Orton/Sheamus - Hell In A Cell - Hell In A Cell 2010: ***1/2
This one really didn't need to be in Hell In A Cell, but I enjoyed it for what it was. This was a brutal war and it got more brutal as it went along. There were a few sick spots in this, including Orton's powerslam on the steel steps and the spike DDT on the floor. Sheamus has been stepping it up lately and if you were in doubt as to whether Sheamus should be in the spot he's in, then you should have been proven wrong here. This one flowed nicely and it led to a great exciting finish. It's a fine HIAC match.

Barrett/Cena - Hell In A Cell 2010: ***3/4
Given the high stakes of this match, it had that big match feel complete with a hot crowd and dueling chants. Cena put Barrett over well. Barrett was very impressive and him kicking out of the AA was surprising. Barrett has a bright future ahead of him. Anyways, the match was booked very well. It had the twists and turns with Nexus showing up early, most of the WWE locker room taking out Nexus, and the finish. The crowd reactions afterwards were priceless. They were terrified to see their hero fall into the dark side against his will. Just a great match to watch for the atmosphere of it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Hell in a Cell ratings;

Miz/Bryan/Morrison - ***1/2
Orton/Sheamus - ***1/2
Edge/Swagger - **
Barrett/Cena - ***3/4
Natalya/McCool - *
Taker/Kane - **1/2

Solid PPV overall, main event was a little too slow for me. I usually like slow-paced matches but it was a bit much on this occasion. Flash-light ending was shit too, added to the pyro with Taker going for the Tombstone.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hogan, Andre, Foley, Sammartino, Hart and Jericho are way moe deserving of the cover than Edge, JYD and Monsoon. Don;t remember seeing Savage or Backlund on here either.

being WWE only (I guess) Dusty and Lawler being on there is confusing.

bet this'll hit the shits.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kane on the cover? Lulz.

Here's hoping Buddy Rogers, Lou Thesz and Harley are very high on this shit.

And I marked for the Iron Sheik


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I just want to say, Rock/Austin from Wrestlemania 15 is a very under appreciated match. That is all.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Kane/Undertaker - Hell In A Cell - Hell In A Cell 2010: 3/4*
This was just bad. There was a lot of just punching and kicking for the most part and they didn't do enough in the early parts of this to get me interested towards the end. And then there was the finish, which was just silly. The lights going out and the pyro was ridiculous. Then Bearer blinding Taker with the light from the urn just didn't come off well at all. Overall, it wasn't a terrible match, but it's nothing I would ever want to watch again.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Mysterio/Del Rio from tonight's SmackDown was really good.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

A thread on the Smackdown board said it was five stars. Clearly hes crazy, but I gotta check this shit out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It was solid to good IMO.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

redeadening said:


> A thread on the Smackdown board said it was five stars. Clearly hes crazy, but I gotta check this shit out.


Definitely not five stars (or four) but it's worth watching.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Alberto/Rey was watchable, nothing I'd say was "good" imo. I still think Alberto is crap, there were some points in the rey match where I thought he was real lazy. Nothing else on the show was worth watching if I remember, apart from Kane's promo (kinda like the touch of the music in the background too).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was laughing at the music in the backround but thought the promo was well done.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

In your guys opinion, what do you think was the best match of the last decade. I thought about it but its really hard to choose. I kind of have my eyes on HHH/HBK/Benoit WM 20 match but I am not sure yet.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I finally got to watch Raw. It..was...AWFUL. A bunch of thrown together minute long matches, pointless cameos, mixed together with Cole's awfulness at announcing, all he did the whole time was talk about the stupid Cena story. Edge was the only reason it wasn't the worst ever.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

raw-monster said:


> In your guys opinion, what do you think was the best match of the last decade. I thought about it but its really hard to choose. I kind of have my eyes on HHH/HBK/Benoit WM 20 match but I am not sure yet.


if it's WWE only then HHH/Foley @ Royal Rumble.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> if it's WWE only then HHH/Foley @ Royal Rumble.


Might agree with this. Otherwise if not WWE offhand i'd probably say Kenta Kobashi/Go Shiozaki vs Kensuke Sasaki/Katshhiko Nakajima from NOAH 11/5/05 off the top of my head. Or perhaps Kobashi vs Yoshihiro Takayama from Summer 2004.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

raw-monster said:


> In your guys opinion, what do you think was the best match of the last decade. I thought about it but its really hard to choose. I kind of have my eyes on HHH/HBK/Benoit WM 20 match but I am not sure yet.


Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 25


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle - Royal Rumble 2003

Bret Hart not on the cover? Wtf. It's understandable they put Edge on it, after-all he is a 10 time World Champion, can't leave a man off with such credentials.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I suppose Edge has held 500 WWE titles.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

Just reading other peoples thoughts on the cover of the TOP 50 OF ALL TIME dvd and man are some fans so sensitive because flair, savage, hogan are not on it. Its just a bloody cover, they will be on the list.

Cena would not be no 1 because that's an insult to fans who know plenty of guys who are better than him.

I just hope that guys like thesz, rogers, inoki, gagne, bockwinkel and gorgeous george make the list. But this will be the most controversial dvd in quite some time and yet people will still buy it.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

raw-monster said:


> In your guys opinion, what do you think was the best match of the last decade. I thought about it but its really hard to choose. I kind of have my eyes on HHH/HBK/Benoit WM 20 match but I am not sure yet.


In WWE:

HHH vs Cactus Jack (Royal Rumble 2000)


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I could probably do with raising my knowledge of puro, as I know nothing about that. Nigel/Danielson would be up there in terms of indy. Best WWE(F) would most likely be the ones mentioned (HHH/Foley, WM 20 triple threat) or one of my own personal favourites which I'm aware has mixed reviews, HHH/Austin 3 Stages of Hell. Don't really rate many TNA matches too highly (not a fan of any of the triple threats that are often liked), probably say Angle/Jarrett from Genesis is the best match I've seen in TNA itself.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Best match of the last decade, hm, probably Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM25 for me.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Alberto/Rey was watchable, nothing I'd say was "good" imo. I still think Alberto is crap, there were some points in the rey match where I thought he was real lazy. Nothing else on the show was worth watching if I remember, apart from Kane's promo (kinda like the touch of the music in the background too).


How is Del Rio crap? Last night was my first time seeing him wrestle and I thought he looked good. Bumped well for a guy his size, sold well and looked good on offense. I guess it isn't that hard to look good against Rey, and his timing could've been better at times, but I thought it was a strong showing. Not a fan of his mic work though.

Ziggler/MVP was alright, Edge still sucks, Kaval needs to stop jobbing, and Kelly Kelly is hot. Those are my thoughts on the rest of the show.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Rock/Austin from mania 17 is a good contender for MOTD. I'm not sure what I'd pick personally, tough choice. The 3SOH match from NWO 01 was one of the first to pop in my mind, but upon my last viewing I got rather bored and didn't finish watching it. The viewing before that I absolutely loved it and thought it was brilliant and I gave it a full 5 stars.


----------



## Kim100 (Jul 22, 2010)

Taker/Lesnar HIAC is a good choice as well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Y'all need to watch Kobashi/Takayama. Hell I need to watch it, its been too long.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Last 2 minutes make it a MOTDC


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sheamus vs Orton was very enjoyable. Would have worked better as a Street Fight but hey, you take what you can get. Great brawl and very creative use of the steel steps.

Barrett vs Cena too was a hell of a ride. Classic, WWE style, big time match. Fantastic booking, solid offense by Barrett, great performance by Cena, and the ending, well that was just gravy.

This PPV really reminded me how 'powerful' a finisher is considered in the WWE. I mean you see one and you think, 'thats it game over'. The crowd went batshit crazy when Barrett somehow survived that FU. Or when Orton kicked out of the Bicycle kick.


----------



## Wrestling62 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bret Hart vs Hakushi **** match


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Match of the Decade for me would be Brock vs. Angle Iron-Man Match, 2003.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

musclehead said:


> I just hope that guys like thesz, rogers, inoki, gagne, bockwinkel and gorgeous george make the list. But this will be the most controversial dvd in quite some time and yet people will still buy it.


Thesz, Gagne, Bockwinkel, Georgre and Inoki were never even eployed by WWE (IIRC), and icluding Inoki means Baba, Hansen, Liger etc. might have a shot. Gonna be a really really odd DVD, but I'll definitely buy it if it has a killer match listing.



Ownage™;8928692 said:


> How is Del Rio crap? Last night was my first time seeing him wrestle and I thought he looked good. Bumped well for a guy his size, sold well and looked good on offense. I guess it isn't that hard to look good against Rey, and his timing could've been better at times, but I thought it was a strong showing. Not a fan of his mic work though.


Honestly there's a chunk of moments I;ve seen where it looks like he can;t be screwed being in there and he lazily makes a move look like shit. I thought his dazed look from Rey's kick was great but apart from that I was bored or annoyed by everything he did (including every other match he's been in). to me it always looks like his offence is placed in a weird order. Last SD vs. rey he wasn;t "bad" though, and i think it;s his best showing yet, but I still saw some lazy crap and the rest of his matches he was (N).

Maybe I was expecting too much from this guy. :$ I might get to like him one day, who knows, but being in the busines for ten years he should be better than this.



McQueen said:


> Y'all need to watch Kobashi/Takayama. Hell I need to watch it, its been too long.


Santo/Panther imo.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Since when did Caligula come back? 

Edge/Swagger was a good match on Smackdown, what did people think of it?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

MOTD (well, the last decade. You know what I mean. Shut up.) - Undertaker Vs Austin - Backlash 2002.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I watched Edge and Christian vs. The Hardys from No Mercy 99 earlier. Nice ladder match, didn't enjoy it as much as I remembered, but I think it's just me being dis interested in wrestling at the moment. This is the first match I've watched from my collection in quite awhile. I'd give it around *** 3/4.

I might rewatch Taker/Michaels from WM 25. Really been wanting to view it again and give it a rating. I've only seen it once and really really enjoyed it, I just recall there being what seemed to be a lot of down time after Takers leap to the outside (though I understand since he damn near killed himself), but I remember that being the only real "issue" I had with it, if you even want to call it that.

Also want to check out Benoit/Jericho from Rumble 01, love that match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I really liked the downtime during the Michaels/Taker match, made for a real good count-out suspense moment. The DDT is the worst part of the match imo, it was a really cool reversal and looked like...something else. 

still haven;t seen that Taker/Austin.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KingCal said:


> MOTD (well, the last decade. You know what I mean. Shut up.) - Undertaker Vs Austin - Backlash 2002.


Big fan of both, but that match is definitely not MOTD.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Honestly there's a chunk of moments I;ve seen where it looks like he can;t be screwed being in there and he lazily makes a move look like shit. I thought his dazed look from Rey's kick was great but apart from that I was bored or annoyed by everything he did (including every other match he's been in). to me it always looks like his offence is placed in a weird order. Last SD vs. rey he wasn;t "bad" though, and i think it;s his best showing yet, but I still saw some lazy crap and the rest of his matches he was (N).
> 
> Maybe I was expecting too much from this guy. :$ I might get to like him one day, who knows, but being in the busines for ten years he should be better than this.


Fair enough. Maybe I'll notice it when I see more of him. Didn't have a problem with anything he did last night.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

my pick for Match of the Decade is Naomichi Marufuji vs. KENTA from NOAH 2006.

but if you're talking only WWE I go with Angle vs. Benoit from Royal Rumble 2003.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Random thought: kind of excited about Punk going to Raw. Lots of good opponents for him over there.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah1993 said:


> I really liked the downtime during the Michaels/Taker match, made for a real good count-out suspense moment. The DDT is the worst part of the match imo, it was a really cool reversal and looked like...something else.
> 
> still haven;t seen that Taker/Austin.


See I don't even remember the DDT, seen it once, this was months ago. I'm gonna watch it before I go to bed.

Also haven't seen the Taker/Austin from BL 02, and I have that event, might need to watch it also.

I'm surprised no one else has mentioned Austin/Rock from WM 17, everyone seems to love that match a lot more than I do, but I think I was the only one to mention it so far. I like their WM 15 match better than 17, and 19 comes last for me outta the 3 WM matches they had.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ownage™;8930233 said:


> Random thought: kind of excited about Punk going to Raw. Lots of good opponents for him over there.


Punk vs. Bryan (if it gets proper time) should be excellent. I always thought Punk vs. Cena with good build could be a WrestleMania feud. The feud could be like Punk's initiative with Rey magnified.

btw, I thought Edge vs. Swagger was a really good TV match but the Mysterio/Alberto match topped it of course with some quality storytelling and cool spots. I love Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The Clique said:


> Punk vs. Bryan (if it gets proper time) should be excellent. I always thought Punk vs. Cena with good build could be a WrestleMania feud. The feud could be like Punk's initiative with Rey magnified.
> 
> btw, I thought Edge vs. Swagger was a really good TV match but the Mysterio/Alberto match topped it of course with some quality storytelling and cool spots. I love Rey Mysterio.


Punk/Orton could be good too. And Punk/HHH when he comes back.

I liked Mysterio/Del Rio. Didn't really think much of Edge/Swagger.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Punk and Hunter's match on Smackdown earlier this year was solid. More matches in the future would be nice. They have a cool chemistry together on the mic too.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Nexus vs. Team WWE - SummerSlam 8/15/10*
Fun match, wouldn't call it a great match. They did a decent job of hiding Nexus' limitations in the ring, although some of their control segments were lacking. Gabriel and Sheffield did most of the work and they looked pretty good but Danielson was by far the best guy in the match. His flurry before he got eliminated was the highlight of the whole thing. Cena recovering from the DDT on the floor so fast was kinda fucked up but whatever, I've seen worse. All in all this would fall into the "good" category, mainly because of Danielson.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

SKIP SHEFFIELD was better than Bryan in that match.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Punk/Bourne would rule everything and be the best thing that's happened.

If they do a throwaway 10-minute Punk/Goldust match on Superstars, I'll go really wild. They should've done Punk/Masters some time. That would've been the greatest. I can imagine Punk's face after Masters's first Masterlock attempt, and it's the best.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

CM Punk/HHH feud could be all kinds of awesome. Granted CM Punk is made to look credible against Hunter and doesn't lose every match.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Big Show on the cover ahead of Jericho, Hogan etc on the Top 50 is a puzzler.

Enjoyed SD this week. Mysterio/Del Rio (who is a great heel by the way) was pretty good.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> SKIP SHEFFIELD was better than Bryan in that match.


Where is he now?


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

If I remeber rightly he broke a bone in his leg on a house show a few months ago.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

That sucks. How did they write him off TV?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I think they said he broke his leg.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

If you have Comcast On Demand, they have some free shows this month. Some including a Nitro and a Raw from 97. Check the freeview in the top picks section.


----------



## Redford (Oct 10, 2010)

Randy Orton Vs Sheamus - Probably the best we've seen from both men this year. Orton's selling was genious in this match and had the ending not been sudden this could have been almost perfect.

Undertaker Vs Kane - A very slow paced match and nowhere near as good as their superior match at Night of Champions. This match was below the three star mark.

***3/4
**3/4

Miz/Danielson/Morrison was a very good opener and had the build up to the Cena/Barrett been as good as the Nexus build up during the summer then the match itself would have grabbed my interest a little more as it only grabbed my attention towards the end.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Rewatched Michaels/Taker from WM25 last night. Really great match, and highly fun to watch. I wouldn't rate 5 stars like some do, but I can see how some would. I really liked the first half of the match the best. Once the botched dive happened they changed gears, and it pretty much became a battle of finishers which I'm not too crazy about. Didn't seem to be much substance, more so than just "awwing" the crowd by kicking out of each others finishers. Still stole the show and it definitely had that big match feel to it, but I think it's a bit overated by some.

I need to see their 26 match. 

My rating: **** 1/4 - 1/2. 

Think i'm gonna watch the Austin/Taker from Backlash 02 that Cal seems to think is MOTD haha should be fun, I tend to like his recommendations and more times than not agree with his ratings.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Rickey, I have a subscription to Classics On Demand and I watched those Raw and Nitro shows. There is so much going on in both of those brands it puts today's shows to shame. Raw had McMahon stacking the odds against Austin once again in a title match with Goldust and Brisco as the referee. Plus the first time we learn Paul Bearer is Kane's father (Barry Windham got squashed by Taker, lol), DX 'invading WCW' and Owen Hart joined the Nation. On WCW they had nWo madness with Nash & Savage's side conflicting with Hogan & Bischoff's side, Bret's in the middle of it all. 

Jericho's WCW promos and wrestling need to be watch/re-watch. The man had me rolling multiple times with his stuff on Malenko and Juventud! He came out to the ring with the serious Dean Malenko face doing that wristlock motion he does while walking fast, lol. Jericho had two good matches too (this was a two-night episode of Nitro) with Chavo and then Psychosis.

Goldberg vs. Scott Norton is the definition of a smash mouth match. Those two rammed at each other full speed ahead. For such a short match it had a lot packed in there. Norton putting Goldberg in a shoulder breaker and working his arm to take out the spear was so smart but it wasn't enough. The crowd was going insane the entire time.


Basically wrestling shows 12/13 years ago > today. It's all really comes down to the many characters and angles and the aura of excitment surrounding every show. I liked how Juventud being forced to take off his mask was a big deal too. They replayed the moment and he got a nice interview and match about the entire situation. He got more over because of that type of attention.


----------



## Redford (Oct 10, 2010)

Wrestlemania 25 is probably the better overall 'wrestling match' but due to the drama and the unpredictability of it all then Wrestlemania 26 surpasses it in my book. Indy fans will probably prefer 25, WWE fans 26.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Scott Norton!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Scott Norton is a bad son of a bitch. He took that minus 5 minute match with Goldberg to a whole new level and made it so intense. Goldberg wasn't to shabby either.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I loved pretty much everything Norton was involved in when he was with New Japan. WCW didn't do squat with him though.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Redford said:


> Wrestlemania 25 is probably the better overall 'wrestling match' but due to the drama and the unpredictability of it all then Wrestlemania 26 surpasses it in my book. Indy fans will probably prefer 25, WWE fans 26.


I'm not an Indy fan and I prefer the Mania 25 match to the Mania 26 one by quite a bit (***** 25 to ****1/2 26) and hell, WM25 is definitely in the top 3 matches of the last decade for me if not the best (the only two I may have above it is Austin/Triple H NWO 01 and Benoit/Angle RR 03) and I'm truthfully always unsure what I put where, but those are my top 3 no doubt.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I'd put Michaels/Taker from 25 on a top 10 list of the decade, and it'd be towards the top. There are some other matches I enjoyed a little more than the 25 over the past decade. To name a few:

WM 20 Triple Threat
Benoit/Jericho RR 01
Austin/Rock WM 17
Eddie/Brock NWO 04
HHH/Cactus Jack RR 00
Austin/Angle SS 01
Taker/Angle NWO 06
Benoit/Angle RR 03
Austin/HHH NWO 01
Angle/Michaels WM 21

I enjoyed those matches just as much, and some I enjoyed more than Michaels/Taker 25. It was a great match, but I think the atmosphere and the fact that a lot of people were wanting to see these 2 go at it again. Which all make for an enjoyable experience, but I don't factor that in with actual match quality. Not saying this wasn't a quality match, but the 2nd half I thought was slightly over played and underwhelming.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

The Clique said:


> Rickey, I have a subscription to Classics On Demand and I watched those Raw and Nitro shows. There is so much going on in both of those brands it puts today's shows to shame. Raw had McMahon stacking the odds against Austin once again in a title match with Goldust and Brisco as the referee. Plus the first time we learn Paul Bearer is Kane's father (Barry Windham got squashed by Taker, lol), DX 'invading WCW' and Owen Hart joined the Nation. On WCW they had nWo madness with Nash & Savage's side conflicting with Hogan & Bischoff's side, Bret's in the middle of it all.
> 
> Jericho's WCW promos and wrestling need to be watch/re-watch. The man had me rolling multiple times with his stuff on Malenko and Juventud! He came out to the ring with the serious Dean Malenko face doing that wristlock motion he does while walking fast, lol. Jericho had two good matches too (this was a two-night episode of Nitro) with Chavo and then Psychosis.
> 
> ...


Yeah man, so many different storylines were going on at the same time. Lots to look forward to each week.

WCW/Just getting into WWF Jericho is my favorite version of his character.

Gonna have to watch Goldberg/Norton. Didn't have time to finish all of the Nitro before going to work.

They also have a special on Bruno Sammartino, I think it features more wrestlers from the 70s but I need to watch that too before the free-view is over. Looks like a two parter.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

Does anyone have a preference as to what matches should be included on the TOP 50 SUPERSTARS DVD. What else is there that isn't already on dvd.

And does anyone know what the topics are for the next Legends of Wrestling roundtable.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

With all this MOTD talk, I just realised that at this moment in time, HBK and Undertaker are in my MOTD for *three* straight decades!

1990-1999 - Undertaker Vs HBK HIAC 1997
2000-2009 - Undertaker Vs HBK WM 25 2009
2010-2019 - Undertaker Vs HBK WM 26 2010

I wonder if their WM 26 match will hold up against everything still to come in the next decade lol.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Their HIAC is easily their best match together.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

Doesn't their HIAC match seem like a 30 minute squash. I mean HBK gets his ass kicked.

As far as MOTD goes, I'll give you my top 5 matches of the last 5 decades.

1960s - Giant Baba vs Destroyer 1969
1970s - Billy Robinson vs Antonio Inoki 1975
1980s - Ric Flair vs Steamboat 1989 Clash of Champions
1990s - Bret Hart vs Stone Cold 1997 WM 13
2000s - HHH vs Cactus Jack 2000 Street Fight


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

Has anyone seen MS-1 vs Sangre Chicana 9/23/83. A lucha libre match I just read about and Im reading good things about it.

Looking for a star rating on it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

John Cena vs. Wade Barrett from Hell in a Cell was a good match. Not really that great but easily the best and most significant match of the night. It seems we're in a sort of good but not great territory with wrestling as far as the WWE is concerned. Only the WrestleMania and SummerSlam main events have been absolute blinders this year.

Most everything we've gotten on PPV otherwise is easily comparable to Masters on Superstars, Christian on Smackdown etc, although with some matches, the build ups obviously add a whole lot more.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

musclehead said:


> Does anyone have a preference as to what matches should be included on the TOP 50 SUPERSTARS DVD. What else is there that isn't already on dvd.
> 
> And does anyone know what the topics are for the next Legends of Wrestling roundtable.


I watched it the other night, it's on wrestling families. It was a good discussion with Mean Gene, JR, Slaughter, J.J. Dillon and Ted DiBIase.

As for the Top 50 set, I'd like to see something rare or that hardly gets recognition like Bret vs. Austin from South Africa in 1996 or Savage vs. Warrior from SummerSlam 1992.


----------



## WM24 (Mar 31, 2008)

How would you guys review:

Satan's Prison
WWE Best Pay-per-view Matches of 2009-2010
Edge: Decade of Decadence


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

musclehead said:


> Has anyone seen MS-1 vs Sangre Chicana 9/23/83. A lucha libre match I just read about and Im reading good things about it.
> 
> Looking for a star rating on it.


arguably a top 10 match of all time, let me know if you've found a copy above 3rd generation VHS from mexico city


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

motd 90's- HBK/hart wm12
motd 00's HBK/taker
motd 10's HBK/taker


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

musclehead said:


> Doesn't their HIAC match seem like a 30 minute squash. I mean HBK gets his ass kicked.
> 
> As far as MOTD goes, I'll give you my top 5 matches of the last 5 decades.
> 
> ...


This is a pretty stellar list. I'd possible change my 2000's & 70's picks off the top of my head (as much as I love Billy Robinson for the 70's I might give the nod to the '79 Bockwinkle/Jumbo AWA Title match from Hawaii) although i'm not positive what exactly i'd put as my 2000's MOTD exactly. Probably Atlantis/Villano III (I think) from 2000 or Kobashi/Shiozaki vs Kensuke/Nakajima from NOAH '05 off the top of my head.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Austin vs. Rock WWE Championship, No DQ, Wrestlemania 17

**** 3/4

What can I say? Possibly the best Main Event match at a Wrestlemania to date. Easily one of the finest matches of all time. This is Austin and Rocky at their best here, this match was phenominal. I truthfully haven't watched this match all the way through in a long long time, and I forgot just how great it was. It's just an in your face, two guys beating the hell out of each other on the grandest stage of them all for the most coveted prize in the business.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

This is going to be an unpopular opinion but I just saw Rey/Jericho from The Bash 2009 and I easily liked it better than either Taker/HBK match. Actually probably as of right now my favorite WWE match since the Cena/Umaga "Last Man Standing" from a few years ago.

Wasn't the Judgement Day match between them supposed to be even better?

And i'm really starting to dig Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Jaysin said:


> Austin vs. Rock WWE Championship, No DQ, Wrestlemania 17
> 
> **** 3/4
> 
> What can I say? Possibly the best Main Event match at a Wrestlemania to date. Easily one of the finest matches of all time. This is Austin and Rocky at their best here, this match was phenominal. I truthfully haven't watched this match all the way through in a long long time, and I forgot just how great it was. It's just an in your face, two guys beating the hell out of each other on the grandest stage of them all for the most coveted prize in the business.


I honestly like their match at Wrestlemania 19 a lot better, it's probably my favorite Rock match and really high on my list of Austin matches.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

McQueen said:


> This is going to be an unpopular opinion but I just saw Rey/Jericho from The Bash 2009 and I easily liked it better than either Taker/HBK match. Actually probably as of right now my favorite WWE match since the Cena/Umaga "Last Man Standing" from a few years ago.
> 
> Wasn't the Judgement Day match between them supposed to be even better?


So you have this match as five stars?

For me, The Bash is their best match together (a classic + 2nd or 3rd best MOTY), but I love five of their 2009 matches in particular - Judgment Day (I was ringside for this!), Extreme Rules, Smackdown 7/10 are all at least 4 star matches imo. Then they had one of the best 6 minute matches I've seen on Raw in June.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Not a big fan of any of the Rey/Jericho matches, at least not compared to everyone else. Their THE BASH match is the best, but I'd only go ***3/4 for it.

As for Rock/Austin, definitely think their WM 19 match is better than 17, but not by much. ****1/2 for both.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

*Rey/Jericho '09*
JD: ****
ER: ****1/4
Raw 6/19: ***3/4
Bash: ****3/4
SD 7/10: ****+

As you can see, I absolutely loved their series.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

rey/Jericho @ the bash **** 1/2

Not sure what i rated the other matches that years but i reckon it will be around *** 1/2 - **** area.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Chiller88 said:


> *Rey/Jericho '09*
> JD: ****
> ER: ****1/4
> Raw 6/19: ***3/4
> ...


Knock about 1/2* off all of those, aside from JD (****1/4) and The Bash (****1/2) and you've got my thoughts on them. Nice little series.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

McQueen said:


> This is going to be an unpopular opinion but I just saw Rey/Jericho from The Bash 2009 and I easily liked it better than either Taker/HBK match. Actually probably as of right now my favorite WWE match since the Cena/Umaga "Last Man Standing" from a few years ago.
> 
> Wasn't the Judgement Day match between them supposed to be even better?
> 
> And i'm really starting to dig Dolph Ziggler.


The Bash is their best match. All of them are worth seeing though.

Ziggler/Danielson at Bragging Rights could own if they decide to go with that.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

McQueen said:


> This is going to be an unpopular opinion but I just saw Rey/Jericho from The Bash 2009 and I easily liked it better than either Taker/HBK match.
> 
> And i'm really starting to dig Dolph Ziggler.


Finally, someone!

And Ziggler owns! He just needs to dump Vickie.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Ziggler is pretty awesome. I'd love to see Bryan/Ziggler at Bragging Rights. It could steal the show.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I just got the Jericho dvd!,Have not had a chance to see it though,.....What's your * ratings for the match's or just overall opinion on the whole set???.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Jericho's DVD had a great documentary section. But the matches left much to be desired. Seen most of them. Very comprehensive but not that many hidden classics.

BTW, love the 'conspiracy' thing he had going. Hilarious shit. Surprised I never saw it before.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Clique said:


> So you have this match as five stars?
> 
> For me, The Bash is their best match together (a classic + 2nd or 3rd best MOTY), but I love five of their 2009 matches in particular - Judgment Day (I was ringside for this!), Extreme Rules, Smackdown 7/10 are all at least 4 star matches imo. Then they had one of the best 6 minute matches I've seen on Raw in June.


In all honesty i've been trying to get away from the whole starz nonsense for a while now and while I do think highly of the Taker/HBK series yeah I honestly enjoyed this much more and thought it was a really well put together match and would get the highest marks from me.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm not that big on star ratings either, it's just I remember you rating Taker/Michaels five stars. It's cool though.

Mysterio was phenomenal last year (he's pretty nice this year too). His series with Jericho, classic with Morrison and Elimination Chamber performance were incredible. His matches with Ziggler, Batista and Taker were all good - really good too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I haven't seen any of his stuff with Taker. Need to check that out.

I actually really liked Hardy/Edge from Judgement Day (I Think) too which kinda surprised me since I don't think Edge is really all that special and not a fan of Hardy.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Fairplay, Rey Mysterio fucking owns.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Word said:


> Fairplay, Rey Mysterio fucking owns.


I don't usually do this but quoted for truth. He's one of my favorites ever and overall a genuinely nice guy judging from the brief moment I met him.

Rey is also one of the few wrestlers I can watch anytime no matter how I feel about wrestling. The guy could easily have another top-notched DVD released soon and I'd be one of the first to pre-order.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The Clique said:


> Rey is also one of the few wrestlers I can watch anytime no matter how I feel about wrestling.


Been a while since I've tried to figure out how I can sum up Mysterio and this line's perfect. He can do any type of match possible and make it work. There's not a single point in his career where he can be called "bad" either. I mean he's got better with age, but he was never bad.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

As i've stated before my only real problems with Rey are you can see 619 set ups coming from a mile away and ya'know... he's a Mexican.

That was for you Redead & Shiek.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ultimate Warrior vs Macho Man WM7- **** 1/2

This reminded me a lot of HBK/Undertaker matches in 97, in that it's supernatural force vs superworker bumping around for him. This was even better than those to me, in that Macho Man NEVER got the upper hand through physicality but always by taking advantage of the situation through Sherri or a mistake by Warrior. They told a story perfectly and I could see justification for 5 stars, I didn't go that far only because I do like that evenly matched aspect to be there in a 5 star match. Savage creates all the motion here but Warrior's not noticeably carried, Macho's performance is so good that Warrior just being the Warrior character is enough for a classic in this case.

My favorite match from either guy.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

the 619 thing doesn;t bother me anymore because instead of the opponent "accidentally" falling into the right position, Rey aims them to fall that way. The move looks like shit mind you, but getting kicke in the face hurts and he makes it looks twenty times better than it is. 

I still have to be the only person that doesn't get Savage/Warrior (actually I think WCWR feels the same). I thought it was good but nothing more.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

You aren't the only one who doesn't "get" Macho/Warrior. I thought it was alright, nothing spectacular by any means, but good. Id give it somewhere in the 3 star range, I recall Austin101 rating it a full 5* if my memory serves me correctly, I def don't see the 5* quality, but hey, to each their own.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I really like the match but it isn't perfect. The 5 elbow drops is just as bad as the overkill you find in most Angle matches these days. Still its easily the best thing Warrior did by a large margin.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Love the High Flyers set. Yeah, some head-scratchers (why is Ventura edited out again? Why do we get Halloween Havoc '97 but still waiting for Ultimo vs. Malenko?), but still happy to have a bunch of new matches remastered for DVD, and to boot, you get the Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga cage match in 16:9 format for the first time ever. Looks like WWE was already using HD before finally broadcasting it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah I'd give Savage/Warrior around the ***1/4 area. There's a crop of Warrior stuff I'd say is better, vs. Hogan which I love (like ****1/2), vs. Rude at SummerSlam 89, maybe vs. Sgt at Royal Rumble.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I haven't seen much from Warrior. *** 1/4 are is about the same I'd give it too. 

I hope they start releasing some more stuff on Blu Ray, watching Mania 25 on Blu, then going back to regular dvd takes some adjusting.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

****1/2 for the Macho Man/Ultimate Warrior match.

Rey/Jericho Series:
JD - ****
ER - ****+
SD - ****
TB - ****1/2+

Rey is amazing.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Off the Highest Flyers DVD:

Dean Malenko Vs Eddie Guerrero- ECW TV 7/21/1995- **** 1/2, incredible action from these 2 as usual, the first 5-7 minutes are perfect in that they almost look like a shoot with how logical everything plays out and the intensity of both guys. Midway through the guys seem to trade big moves without a lot of reason but otherwise an awesome match with a great finish considering the rivalry they had at the time.


The Savage/Warrior match, for those that didn't "get it" is a lot like HBK/Undertaker matches from 97, if you can appreciate the first HIAC or their Ground Zero match I would imagine you'd like this too. Warrior is an unstoppable force who Savage does everything in his power to get the upper hand on, and though he is a heel he's not really a coward and goes out giving it his all. They told this story extremely well during the match and literally no section of the match is inconsistent with their story, which is definitely a rarity. It has a very good pace too, a hot crowd, big match atmosphere, and great bumping from Savage. 

The 5 elbow drops are overkill but make sense in the context of it being his last match (in theory). Warrior is meant to be an unstoppable force and plays that role pretty well, he would be horrendous as a guy who wrestled "normally" and his limitations would be further exposed. If you're going to fault his matches for factoring this into them then you should apply it to Undertaker as well.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Great review

Can anyone reccomend any great Terry Funk matches in his prime? Also how highly do you rate the hardcore legend. I still need to catch up on his best work


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not really sure when Funk's prime was. His series with Flair was fucking epic though. It changed the rules of professional wrestling.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

redeadening said:


> I'm not really sure when Funk's prime was. His series with Flair was fucking epic though. It changed the rules of professional wrestling.


Ive heard that the 70s was Funk's best decade, unfortunately I cant find many of his matches there


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Honestly I don't think you can go wrong with ANY Funk matches, no matter which decade. The guy just continues to be awesome no matter his age.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Honestly I don't think you can go wrong with ANY Funk matches, no matter which decade. The guy just continues to be awesome no matter his age.


How awesome was the One Night Stand match in 2006? My favorite match of 2006, you cant go wrong with Foley and Funk


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

rude awakening said:


> How awesome was the One Night Stand match in 2006? My favorite match of 2006, you cant go wrong with Foley and Funk


Definitely one of the best matches of 06, and the second greatest match in ECW history, new or old.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Match listing for the upcoming 3-disc "John Cena Experience" DVD. There will be a Blu-Ray edition of this set released as well, featuring some extra matches apparently, but they haven't been announced yet.



> *Disc 1*
> As John Cena continues to dominate inside the WWE ring, his impact and popularity grow around the world. Now fans can get a once in a lifetime inside look at the life of the Champ with The John Cena Experience. This new 3-DVD set includes a revealing documentary that provides unprecedented behind-the-scenes access to John Cena as he shares his views on WWE, movies, his music, giving back to the community and so much more.
> 
> Fans will see John Cena’s intense preparation for WrestleMania and appreciate the physically and mentally challenging buildup to WWE’s biggest event. Relive some of Cena’s pop culture highlights including movie & television appearances from behind the scenes and understand the benefits and responsibilities of being the WWE Champion.
> ...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cena set looks pretty good.



rude awakening said:


> Great review
> 
> Can anyone reccomend any great Terry Funk matches in his prime? Also how highly do you rate the hardcore legend. I still need to catch up on his best work


Much better than Shawn Micheals.

Late 70's I'd say was his real prime but it carried over into the 80's. I pretty much universally love anything the Funker is involved in.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Other than having that Raw 09 HBK match, I think that Cena set looks awful... and that's assuming the Raw match is the good Cena/HBK one from 09, I seem to remember them having at least 2, with only one of them being good.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Poor listing tbh. They didn;t even put his "biggest" matches on there.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Not feeling the Cena set. There are maybe two or three matches I'd like to have on DVD, but it isn't totally _bad_.




KingCal said:


> Other than having that Raw 09 HBK match, I think that Cena set looks awful... and that's assuming the Raw match is the good Cena/HBK one from 09, I seem to remember them having at least 2, with only one of them being good.


Yep, it's the worst of the two that's on the set. The one a couple weeks before the Royal Rumble is near great. Cena wins in the average 1/26 match, though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Poor listing tbh. They didn;t even put his "biggest" matches on there.


Its his 3rd or 4th set though.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Only reason I'll pick up the Cena set is the Blu-Ray version. I'm a sucker for having stuff in BD format. Otherwise, I'd probably skip on it.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

I like the Cena match lineup for the most part, like most of their DVDs it has its share of questionable picks but a good lineup overall. I have yet to see the hyped Lashley match or the Angle match on there.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

There are better choices they could have included too.

Triple H - Raw before Bragging Rights 09
Orton - Breaking Point 09
HBK - WM23 and the 1st Jan. 09 match
w/HBK vs. Batista & Taker - No Way Out 07
Kurt Angle - No Mercy 03
Lesnar - Backlash 03
Jericho - SummerSlam 05
Jericho - Armageddon 08
At least one Batista match 

We already know why the Umaga LMS match wasn't included.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Its his 3rd or 4th set though.


They haven't plunked vs. Umaga RR or vs. Michaels WrestleMania or vs. HHH WrestleMania on any of them (IIRR). No reason any of them should be left off for little decent Booker T and Edge matches.

edit- I still don;t see why Umaga matches should be left of DVDs.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

It's not about being an Umaga match. It's the finish I don't think they want to show.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What Clique said, although I agree it sucks. And well Wrestlemania matches probably won't make it because they want to sell the Wrestlemania DVD's.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Looking at that listing I'm actually more interested in the doc than the matches.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Derek said:


> Looking at that listing I'm actually more interested in the doc than the matches.


I agree. It's something I can wait for them to throw on WWE Classics On Demand. They have the Smackdown 10th Anniversary up right now.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Cena's DVD looks good as. A lot of matches on there that aren't on many compilation DVD's, which is why people complained about Jericho's DVD is it not?

vs Lashley, vs Michaels RAW matches, his 2005 stuff and the Survivor Series 2009 all make this DVD worth a purchase alone. Very good line up, albeit not the best, but understandable.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The Clique said:


> It's not about being an Umaga match. It's the finish I don't think they want to show.


Wish I thought more deeply into it. :$ Makes sense I guess given a great chunk of buyers of the set would be kids. Then again there wer obviously kids cheering him on at the very match but Idk where I'm going with this.

Speaking of Umaga I don;t remember him having any matches with Rey, did they happen? Same goes for Rey/Show?


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

With Terry Funk, I'm no expert at all, but when he had the I Quit match with Flair in 1989, people said he was old then. So I'm thinking 70's and early 80's were his best years.


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

how would you guys rate rey/swagger from mitb


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

***1/2.

Was very good for the time allotted and Rey is pretty win here. Reminds me of the Kurt Angle/Rey Mysterio match from SummerSlam 2002. They packed everything in inside a short amount of time, props for doing so. Aftermatch is pretty win too.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Bought "Breaking The Code" the other day... I think the bio on the first disc was one of the most entertaining ones they have done for the DVDs along with Pillman's. I loved hearing what Jericho had to say about everything and I really enjoyed the use of Fozzy's music during it.



Spoiler: Jericho



He said he did not want a big reitrement or heroes ceramony. He wanted to go out kicking and screaming or just dissapear into the sunset leaving fans saying "man that guy was a jerk wasnt he? I am glad he is gone!" lol.



Havent gotten to the matches yet due to School and work but I am excited to relive some of the classics from WCW as wll as the awesome stuff on that third disc. I reccomend this to everyone, Jerichoholic or not. This is my #1 wrestling DVD in my collection, my Top 5 being.

Breaking The Code
Edge:A Decade of Decadance
HBK My Journey
Macho Madness
Brian Pillman:Loose Cannon


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

What do you guys think of Batista/Taker from Wrestlemania. To be honest I don't have much epxectations from it, Taker isn't as good as he was years ago and Batista is well, Batista. But I am thinking of watching it later and wanting to know what others think of it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Taker/Batista from Wrestlemania 23 is probobly one of Batista's best matches, it is one of the only ones I was really entertained by.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Jericho's DVD is epic. The son of a bitch can wrestle like no tomorrow, cut a great sports entertainment promo, cut a serious promo. He was a total package. And in the DVD, he was honest, About everything. Hopefully the people who constantly bitch about Jericho not getting pushed or how he's 'humiliated' watch this documentary and begin to understand.

Jericho loves wrestling, and he has a ridiculous amount of respect for it.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Rey Mysterio vs Ultimo Dragon WW3 1996- **** 1/2

These two keep an unrelenting pace without resorting to spottiness and the "standoff" moments in the beginning don't feel too choreographed. These two don't just trade who's on offense seemingly for no reason like in so many matches (even highly rated ones) and the match is much more engrossing for it. I loved how Dragon beat the shit out of Rey constantly throughout this match while logically building to Rey's occasional comeback spots and kept the match's story consistent, which is definitely a rarity in cruiserweight matches or a lot of wrestling in general. I usually hate "working over a body part" segments in matches because the realm the match exists in is already so unrealistic and breaks its own reality so many times that often those segments turn into rest periods to me, but that's not the case at all here. Dragon relentlessly attacks Rey's neck and it ends up mattering because Rey pays for it later on after a sick powerbomb. Rey's selling is great and he really looks like he's taking a beating here, while his comeback spots are incredible as you could expect of Rey in 96.

This level of constant action and athleticism combined with legitimate storytelling (a very overused phrase that truly applies here) is so rare, this match is a must watch.

This is my 2nd time seeing this ever and first in good video quality but on another watch it could be *****, probably the best cruiserweight match I've ever seen even over Eddie vs Rey Halloween Havoc.


----------



## Rafiita14 (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The Cena set looks disappointing. Probably not gonna get it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

They were selling both "My Life" and "Word Life" at Wal-Mart the other day and I had little to no intrest in buying them despite being on sale. Cena is awesome but the dvds just dont loook to impressive. Might get the first one (Word Life) because of the rapper gimmick.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

brian8448 said:


> Rey Mysterio vs Ultimo Dragon WW3 1996- **** 1/2
> 
> These two keep an unrelenting pace without resorting to spottiness and the "standoff" moments in the beginning don't feel too choreographed. These two don't just trade who's on offense seemingly for no reason like in so many matches (even highly rated ones) and the match is much more engrossing for it. I loved how Dragon beat the shit out of Rey constantly throughout this match while logically building to Rey's occasional comeback spots and kept the match's story consistent, which is definitely a rarity in cruiserweight matches or a lot of wrestling in general. I usually hate "working over a body part" segments in matches because the realm the match exists in is already so unrealistic and breaks its own reality so many times that often those segments turn into rest periods to me, but that's not the case at all here. Dragon relentlessly attacks Rey's neck and it ends up mattering because Rey pays for it later on after a sick powerbomb. Rey's selling is great and he really looks like he's taking a beating here, while his comeback spots are incredible as you could expect of Rey in 96.
> 
> ...


Your reviews have gotten me even more excited for the _Wrestling's Highest Flyers_ set. I'm really looking forward to seeing this and the Eddie/Malenko match you talked about earlier.

One of these days I'm going to take the time and do an in-depth review of Eddie/Mysterio from Halloween Havoc. It might be a Top 10 match ever for me.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Glad to see that this yrs Summerslam made it on Blu Ray, looks like Survivor Series will be released on it also. There is also going to be a Best of Raw 2010, and Best of Smackdown 2010 released in January of 2011 and both of those releases will be available on Blu too.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

HarlemHeat said:


> What do you guys think of Batista/Taker from Wrestlemania. To be honest I don't have much epxectations from it, Taker isn't as good as he was years ago and Batista is well, Batista. But I am thinking of watching it later and wanting to know what others think of it.


Taker from 07 might be the best he's ever been, but yea Batista is Batista (which isn;t good). The match is great, but I thought they over-epicced it, or something, hard to explain, seemed a bit overkilley. ***3/4 level, I guess. Murders that sack of shit LMS they had at Backlash though.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Cena's DVD

*Disk 2*

vs Booker T - haven't seen
vs Kurt Angle - haven't seen
vs Kurt Angle vs Shawn Michaels - ***3/4
vs Edge - ***1/4
vs Edge - haven't seen
& Shawn Michaels vs Rated RKO - **3/4
vs Great Khali - *1/2

*Disc 3*

vs Bobby Lashley - ***3/4
vs Randy Orton - ***1/2
John Cena Returns! - not even a match, probably last 10 minutes
vs Triple H - ****1/4
vs Shawn Michaels - ***1/2
vs Jack Swagger - **3/4
vs Big Show - *
vs The Miz - **3/4
vs Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - ****

Extremely disappointing. This set should be full of matches in the ***1/2+ range.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

HarlemHeat said:


> What do you guys think of Batista/Taker from Wrestlemania. To be honest I don't have much epxectations from it, Taker isn't as good as he was years ago and Batista is well, Batista. But I am thinking of watching it later and wanting to know what others think of it.


Batista and Undertaker have great chemistry together. I love all their matches, they never drag and it's just 2 guys throwing bombs at each other the whole time. I think I've seen almost all of their singles matches and at the very least everyone of them has been good. Their Wrestlemania match is one of their best ones together, their HIAC match might be the only one ahead of it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah. I thought Taker/Batista worked pretty well together. Only thing I didn't really like from their series was the rediculous finish to the Backlash LMS match.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Taker/Batista series owns.

WM 23 - ****1/4
Backlash - ****
Cyber Sunday - ****1/4
Survivor Series - ****


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Taker/Batista from WM 23 was awesome, WWE MOTY for me. Their entire series is awesome too, one of my favourite series ever.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Just bought Royal Rumble, No Way Out, No Mercy & Survivor Series 03.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Taker/Batista from WM 23 was awesome, WWE MOTY for me. Their entire series is awesome too, one of my favourite series ever.


Was there live. Absolutely LOVED the match, but Cena/HBK was better imo. The crowd was so into the match, and you had no idea who was going to win at times. Being that this was 2007 and it was Mania in Detroit, it was an anti Cena crowd. I know I wanted Shawn to win the title, but in the end I was very happy because the match was just epic.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats one of my favorite Mania Main Events.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I thought Batista/Undertaker was better than HBK/Cena. Thought most of the Undertaker/Batista matches were better than HBK/Cena too, and not just their WM match, the Raw match too. Still great matches, but I adore almost everything Undertaker and Batista did together.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You're a Taker mark though.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> You're a Taker mark though.


And a HBK mark . And I like Cena more than Batista.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If I could be serious for a minute, I was being serious.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCal is an HBK mark? When did that happen?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> KingCal is an HBK mark? When did that happen?


What the hell do you mean when did that happen? 

I've been a HBK mark since around 95, he's my second favourite ever behind Undertaker.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Really? I remember often enough you've shown dislike towards Shawn and many of his most famous matches. Summerslam 2002 in particular.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> Really? I remember often enough you've shown dislike towards Shawn and many of his most famous matches. Summerslam 2002 in particular.


Well, some of his big matches have big flaws . I still like a ton of his work .


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Undertaker vs. Batista Series:

WM 23 - ****1/2
Backlash - ****
Cage SD- ***1/2
Cyber Sunday - ****
Survivor Series - ****

And like Cal, I have their Mania match over Shawn/Cena at Mania, and a slight bit over the Shawn/Cena hour long match. Taker and Batista just have some great chemistry, they just click. I just love their style of matches. Shawn/Cena was a great main event, and one of my favorites in the last decade, but I just didn't like it as much as Taker/Batista. Can't really explain why, just Taker/Batista seemed to be more bang for the buck, quick and decisive, while Cena/Shawn seemed longer, and at times a bit drawn out, and by the end I was really hoping it would end soon. What's odd that feeling wasn't in the hour long match, as I was into that one throughout, despite the fact it had more chances for dead spots than the Mania match had. It's been a while since I've watched either, so I'd have to watch to see how my opinion holds, but for right now, Taker/Batista was just freaking awesome.

But you want to know what made it better? This forum, the Wrestlemania 23 thread, weeks of people saying Taker/Batista would suck, or be lackluster, and what happens? They (arguably) steal the show. Regardless of whether you thought it was the best match, it was awesome seeing those that were sure it would suck eat their words and say "Holy fuck that was awesome!" in that thread, and man, gave me a good feeling. Their matches in 08 didn't disappoint, all (arguably) ****+, yeah, great stuff. Oh yeah, cept the cage match, which was actually still a great tv match despite Taker being injured.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

R0dan said:


> how would you guys rate rey/swagger from mitb


Good but not great, slightly disappointing given how awesome their tv match (Smackdown, 6/11?) was. Both guys were really good, but the match was structurally flawed: they worked an injury angle around Rey's ankle leading into the match, but they gave Rey way too much offense for an injury angle match. Swagger should've dominated more. Also, because of the structure, Rey had to hit more of his offense, and it's nearly impossible to sell an ankle injury well while still hitting Rey's high-end offense. Rey did as well as he could've, but it wasn't going to work perfectly.

On the Cena set: looks intriguing at least, and they picked some rare stuff, which I liked. Still some head-scratchers, though. Like, the PPV match with Show was bad, but they had a good one on SD earlier in the year. And I know the good Cena/Shawn Raw 09 match was already on the Raw 09 set, and I don't like repeats, so I guess I get that, even though I never plan to buy the Raw 09 set. They could've at least included the NYR07 match with Umaga, which is better than the majority of the stuff on the set. Also, I can't help but wonder why they included two Edge matches plus that Rated RKO tag. Not sure if I've seen either Edge singles match-- are they good? I'd be surprised if they were better than the Backlash 09 LMS, but I guess that was on the Best of PPV 09 set, right? And same for the torture match with Orton? One of the Batista matches from this year would've been nice. But it's pretty awesome that they included the Swagger match, the Miz match (assuming that's one of the good ones and not one of the squash-y ones), and all those 07 matches.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Would you guys recomend for me any early, Shawn Michaels work. I haven't seen much from the guy pre-97. And I have obviously heard some good things, like the Rockers being the best tag team to never have a good title run, or his IC title run was classic. The only match I have seen is him facing Razor Ramon at Mania I think and want to know if there are any good 4+ star matches from hsi early days to see.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

w/ Marty Jannetty v Arn Anderson/Tully Blanchard (both 18/3/89m matches & 23/1/89)
w/ Marty Jannetty v The Orient Express (Royal Rumble 91)
w/ Marty Jannetty v v The Hart Foundation (SNME 25/11/89)
v Mankind (In Your House 10) (my favourite match ever)
v Razor Ramon (SummerSlam 95)
v Bret Hart (WrestleMania XII)
v Vader (SummerSlam 96)
v Marty Jannetty (Raw 17/5/93)
v Bret Hart (Survivor Series 92)
v Davey Boy Smith (King of the Ring 96)
v Jeff Jarrett (some In Your House in 95)
v Diesel (some In Your House in 96)
w/ Marty Jannetty v Buddy Rose/Doug Somers (matches on From The Vault & Cage match on AWA set)
w/ Steve Austin v Owen Hart/Davey Boy Smith (Raw 26/5/97)

should be good for starters


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

THanks a lot for that, I'll get going and watch them.


----------



## trip (Apr 13, 2003)

Just thought I'd share..






More detailed review: http://www.wwedvdnews.com/exclusive-world-first-review-wwe-the-johncena-experience-dvd/5850/

Pics: http://www.wwedvdnews.com/exclusive-pre-release-photos-of-wwe-johncena-experience-3-disc-dvd/5817/

Not good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Finished off the Best of 09-2010 PPV matches last night including rewatching the WM 26 Main Event. Still a good match but I liked Rey/Jericho on that set much more, and the HiaC & WM 25 Taker/HBK match are better too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont know, for some reason, very few matches will ever live up to the emotion in that match. That alone, sets it on its own level.

But HIAC was an epic, incredible match. Taker hit hard. Shawn bumped like a motherfucker. Everything felt real and played into the dynamic they had going.

And Ground Zero and the Casket matches are no slouches either.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't think i've ever seen the Casket match and been forever since i've seen Ground Zero. Shawn did some overselling in the HiaC that really annoys me but otherwise yeah that is a great match (and the best they had together) and a great angle at the end. I just don't feel it when watching the 26 match, maybe that would have been different if I saw it live.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I actually loved both HBK/Taker WM matches better on a rewatch than I did live (would have only gone **** for WM 25 when I saw it live, went to ***** the next day when I reviewed it. Had WM 26 at ***** live and loved it even more when I reviewed it ), but WM 26 was epic to watch live. 25 probably was too, but I was feeling sick as fuck during the match due to over eating before it :lmao.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I saw it once. Live. No feeling like it in the world.

I refuse to watch it again because I'm worried it might not have the same impact the second time.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs (May 8, 2010)

Rey/Jericho is classic.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Has anyone seen the Highest Flyers DVD set yet? I just bought it, along with Breaking the Code, but haven't checked it out yet.

For some reason my set didn't come with a match listing, which sucks.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.wwedvdnews.com/full-match-listing-revealed-for-wwe-wrestlings-highest-flyers-dvd/4844/

theres the match listing for you.

Edit: After overlooking that match listing, I'm impressed actually. Talk about a nice variety of matches, and hidden gems. Everything from a Triangle ladder Tag match, to some old cruiserweight matches from WCW which is always welcome, to Vader/Shawn, to Sting/Muta. Also nice to finally see the Benjamin/Michaels Gold Rush match on dvd. I'm definitely gonna have to pick this one up. Anyone have any idea how the Lynn/RVD match from Sunday Night Heat from August 01 is?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

I'm happy that Dragon/Mysterio from WW3 '96 and Michaels/Benjamin are both on the High Flyers DVD as I've been wanting to have both matches on DVD for a while. This is a definite must-buy for me just for those two matches.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

It's a must buy for me as well. Hell 90% of the matches I have never seen, or can't remember, and getting them in dvd quality is great. I'm gonna pick it up next week sometime. Wish it was on Blu Ray though.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Jaysin said:


> http://www.wwedvdnews.com/full-match-listing-revealed-for-wwe-wrestlings-highest-flyers-dvd/4844/
> 
> theres the match listing for you.
> 
> Edit: After overlooking that match listing, I'm impressed actually. Talk about a nice variety of matches, and hidden gems. Everything from a Triangle ladder Tag match, to some old cruiserweight matches from WCW which is always welcome, to Vader/Shawn, to Sting/Muta. *Also nice to finally see the Benjamin/Michaels Gold Rush match on dvd.* I'm definitely gonna have to pick this one up. Anyone have any idea how the Lynn/RVD match from Sunday Night Heat from August 01 is?


You say that like it hasn't been on a set until now lol...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Well now it's on a set without annoying fact popups.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

KingCal said:


> You say that like it hasn't been on a set until now lol...


I wasn't aware that it was haha, what set is it on?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Jaysin said:


> I wasn't aware that it was haha, what set is it on?


Its on the 15th Anniversary Raw set, The Best of Raw & Smackdown - Volume 2: Raw's Most Memorable Matches, and I'm sure its an extra on something else, maybe a PPV or something, I dunno . Could have sworn it was on more sets too lol.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Damn I didn't realize it was already on other sets, oh well. 

Cal, throw me 3 random matches to watch tonight. Preferably from PPVs from 00-09 (have about 90% of all the ppvs from this time period), also have a few sets, Rocks set, Austins set, Rise and Fall of WCW, Greatest of 90s, Ladder set, From the Vault HBK, Heartbreak and Triumph, Bret's set.

Throw in a TNA PPV match too, I've seen you post (rarely) in TNAs section, seem to like Joe/AJ series. I know this isn't TNA section and I won't discuss anything from them, but for the sake of variety. Plus you've recommended some good matches before. Give your ratings for whatever matches you pick too so I can compare, we seem to be pretty similar in our ratings.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Jaysin said:


> Damn I didn't realize it was already on other sets, oh well.
> 
> Cal, throw me 3 random matches to watch tonight. Preferably from PPVs from 00-09 (have about 90% of all the ppvs from this time period), also have a few sets, Rocks set, Austins set, Rise and Fall of WCW, Greatest of 90s, Ladder set, From the Vault HBK, Heartbreak and Triumph, Bret's set.
> 
> Throw in a TNA PPV match too, I've seen you post (rarely) in TNAs section, seem to like Joe/AJ series. I know this isn't TNA section and I won't discuss anything from them, but for the sake of variety. Plus you've recommended some good matches before. Give your ratings for whatever matches you pick too so I can compare, we seem to be pretty similar in our ratings.


Alrighty then:

The Rockers vs. The Brainbusters - MSG 23/01/89 HBK H&T set. I gave it ****1/4
Bret Hart vs. Undertaker - One Night Only, 20/09/97 Bret set. I gave it ****1/2
Samoa Joe Vs AJ Styles - Turning Point 2005. I gave it ****3/4


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Good choices, haven't seen the tag, and I haven't watched the Bret/Taker match in years. 

Don't have TP 05, another? You like the AJ/Daniels series? AAO 05, BFG 05, FR 09? I think their 09 match is very under appreciated/rated. I loved it on first (and only watch), gave it **** 1/2. I also have AJ's 1st dvd set. I also have Sacrifice 05 which has the Joe/AJ X Cup finals which I thought was great. Also have quite a bit of TNA PPVs just scattered throughout. 

I'm off tomorrow and feel like watching some wrestling, so besides contemplating sitting through a ppv event, I'd rather just get recommended a couple various matches. Thanks man!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Jaysin said:


> Good choices, haven't seen the tag, and I haven't watched the Bret/Taker match in years.
> 
> Don't have TP 05, another? You like the AJ/Daniels series? AAO 05, BFG 05, FR 09? I think their 09 match is very under appreciated/rated. I loved it on first (and only watch), gave it **** 1/2. I also have AJ's 1st dvd set. I also have Sacrifice 05 which has the Joe/AJ X Cup finals which I thought was great. Also have quite a bit of TNA PPVs just scattered throughout.
> 
> I'm off tomorrow and feel like watching some wrestling, so besides contemplating sitting through a ppv event, I'd rather just get recommended a couple various matches. Thanks man!


I'm a big fan of the entire AJ/Joe/Daniels stuff from 05/06, so pretty much anything between those 3, whether it be singles matches or triple threats, is no doubt going to be good.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I'd have to agree, I remember some people not liking the Sacrifice match, but I love it. Joe's stiffness, with AJ's selling make for a highly believable and hard hitting match. 

To keep on with WWE discussion though, I will watch those 2 matches in a bit. 

What is your opinion/rating for RVD/Lynn from Living Dangerously 99? That is my favorite match ever. I have seen this match more than any other match out there and one of the few matches I enjoy more and more everytime I watch it. It gets **** 3/4 from me. I love the story, I love how Lynn has the moniker of the New F'n Show, and the whole "anything you can do I can do better" feel to it. I love the chained moves and everything flows flawlessly, both guys have each others moves scouted and it makes for some fucking excellent exchanges! 

Absolutely love love love that match. The ending is the only thing that keeps it from the full 5. Just asking for 5 more minutes, and having it end in that 5 mins makes it seem like everything prior was wasted in a way to me. I think it would've came off better had they just let it continue until one got a pinfall or submission, instead of having 5 minutes. I doesn't really hurt the overall enjoyment I get from it though, so it's still top tier.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Not a big fan of any of the RVD/Lynn matches, but its been way too long since I saw them to slap on a rating or give any real thoughts beyond they were way too spotty for my liking. Still, at least they aren't as bad as the Tanaka/Awesome matches .


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

What's up with Jericho vs the Old Man lol 
Best feature on the DVD tbqh Jk 
This is the Y2J DVD I dreamed of


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Btw that Austin Jericho segment post Raw is pure hilarity


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

wrong thread lol


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> wrong thread lol


What do you mean?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

i wrote in this thread by accident lol


----------



## stevervd (Jun 20, 2010)

d generationx is always the best


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Christ whats going on with this thread as of late?!? Freaking dead in here!

I watched Bret/Taker One Night Only from 97 yesterday. I gotta say that I was very dis-interested in it, and couldn't get into it. Guess I wasn't in the mood for it, the first half seemed too slow to me, and the second half seemed to really pick up, but I wasn't focused into it. So I will refrain from a rating, and watch it again shortly for a proper rating. I'm thinking of watching Jeff/Punk ladder match, or TLC, whatever the fuck it was from last year. Been wanting to see it again for some reason, and I hardly even remember what happened the first time around.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Jeff Hardy vs. CM Punk TLC, Summerslam 2009

*** 1/2

Pretty entertaining, but very disjointed. Also want to add that this has some of the worst commentary for a big match that I've heard in a long time. Seemed like a one spot match, which was the swanton through the announce table off the however big that ladder was haha. Didn't make sense in this type of match to do something like, when the goal is to climb the ladder to get the title. Everything was going great up to that spot, which happened just to happen imo. The best spot was the superplex onto the ladder, which was pretty sweet. The ending was really weak imo too, and the whole match just seemed pointless that Jeff even won the title the month before. All it took was like 2 punches from the top of the ladder for Punk to get the gold. Oh well, still a pretty good match.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hart Brothers vs. Steiner Brothers (Florence, SC 1/11/94) ****1/2.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Jaysin said:


> Jeff Hardy vs. CM Punk TLC, Summerslam 2009
> 
> *** 1/2
> 
> Pretty entertaining, but very disjointed. Also want to add that this has some of the worst commentary for a big match that I've heard in a long time. Seemed like a one spot match, which was the swanton through the announce table off the however big that ladder was haha. Didn't make sense in this type of match to do something like, when the goal is to climb the ladder to get the title. Everything was going great up to that spot, which happened just to happen imo. The best spot was the superplex onto the ladder, which was pretty sweet. The ending was really weak imo too, and the whole match just seemed pointless that Jeff even won the title the month before. All it took was like 2 punches from the top of the ladder for Punk to get the gold. Oh well, still a pretty good match.


Punk should have moved out of the way when Jeff went for the Swanton, recovered for a minute, grab the mic, and cut an epic promo about how much better he was than Jeff as he climbed the ladder to retrieve the belt.

Anyways I've been watching some of Backlash 2009 and it's been a really great show so far. I made it to Hardy "I Quit" match, watches some of it and then stopped watching. Christian/Swagger was all kinds of awesomeness. I wish I had more of their matches on DVD. I was really impressed with how much of a monster Christian was able to make Swagger look like. I would like to say I will have the review up soon but I would be surprised if I actually get around to watching the rest of the show by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Christian is the best in the business at making people look good (and I mean just about anyone). In the last two years, the matches he's had with Swagger, Yoshi, Dreamer, Ryder, Ezekiel Jackson, McIntyre, Rhodes and others have been some of the best matches in their careers thanks to Christian. Christian's selling and ability to lead men to enhance their performance is an extraordinary talent Captain Charisma possesses.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Ahh, nice to see some more responses in here again lol. Where the fuck is Cal?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm here! 

*Jake Roberts Vs Brett Sawyer - Georgia 03/09/1983*

So... its it Brett Sawyer or Brett Wayne? Announcer says Wayne, listings say Sawyer .

Anyways, this Jake really does look like the Jake that everyone will remember. He doesn't look like the skinny kid with a moustache any more, he looks like Jake The Snake Roberts.

Its not just his appearance either, its how he moves around the ring, and the little things he does before the match starts. The referee explains the rules, and asks if anyone has a question, and shows the belt (not sure which belt it is), to which Jake responds with "No, I don't have any questions, and I see the belt". Ok, I guess that doesn't sound like anything remotely interesting lol, but when Jake says it, its... good .

Wayne controls early on, while Jake is constantly doing something to turn the tables in his favour. Things like attacking the knee of Wayne as he is in a headlock, forcing Wayne to take the hold to the mat where Jake reverses it into a pinfall. The leg looks to become a target of Jake, as its taped up. Loved how Jake took Wayne down and had hold of the leg, and when Wayne would try and kick Jake off, Jake kept hold of the bad leg and dodged the kick a couple of times before finally taking the shot. I've seen that spot a million times and I don't think I have seen anyone do what Jake did with it.

Wayne continues to try and keep Roberts away from him and the knee by using a headlock, but Jake continues to be fucking awesome as he keeps turning any offence from Wayne into something that benefits him. I know Andy keeps going on about Arn and all the little things he does being amazingly awesome, and I'm right there with him, but based on what I have already seen from Jake, and just this match alone, I have a sneaky feeling that I'll be placing Jake right up there with Arn.

I find it odd that Wayne keeps using the headlock no matter how many times Jake counters it, I guess he feels its the best move to use to keep Jake away from the knee... except it doesn't . Makes him look a tad retarded tbh lol.

Jake finally gets full control of the match, and while he doesn't do anything spectacular (like, at all), everything looks vicious and painfull.

Ok, screw the whole "nothing spectacular" shit. Loved the move he did, kinda like Mark Henry's slam, only he didn't lift Wayne up anywhere near that high, but when he dropped him down he slammed his knee onto the midsection that looked fucking awesome. This leads to plenty of nice midsection work from Jake rather than leg work, which I can only assume is because Jake didn't have much luck going after the leg in the beginning of the match. It helped him escape some holds a few times, but was never the big turning point for Jake.

Wayne gets a good hope spot in, but is quickly cut down. Paul Ellering, Jake's manager, takes a shot at Wayne in the corner, causing Buzz Sawyer to take out Ellering, and then go after Jake who won't stop punching the fuck out of Wayne's face .

Aside from the crappy ending (NO FINISH~!), I fucking loved this match. Its not anything I would call great, but its so much fun to watch, and everything Jake does is awesome. Give this an actual finish and it might be great, but as it stands, it "just" good.

*Rating: ****


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Christ dude wtf is goin on around here these past few days? Hasn't been this dead in here in awhile. Whats your rating for the Punk/Hardy TLC match I reviewed above?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I haven't watched any wrestling (aside from current stuff that I rarely talk about in any detail) in about 2 weeks until earlier tonight when I stuck in the first disc of the Jake comp I own, so I haven't had much to say in here .

Punk/Jeff TLC... around **3/4. Not a fan of any of their matches together.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

ahh ok then. I dont keep up with the current product that much, which is why I never talk about any recent matches. The most recent event I've watched is Bragging Rights 09. I'm a yr behind lol


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm pretty much just addicted to watching current stuff, even if I don't like most of what I see . But most of the time it takes me a few years to go back to anything good and actually talk about it :lmao. I've done pretty well this year though, got a decent amount of reviews for TV matches and a good looking MOTY list... but I'm around 6 months behind on that now .

Currently in a Jake Roberts mood atm anyway.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

How come in the Jericho DVD, they edited out "Your subscription to blueball magazine" in the Save_Us.Y2J segment yet they kept all the profanity and swearing in the Austin/Jericho segment and Jericho's Junctio from the Disc 1 special features? They have the DVD marked as TV PG lol.

The WWE are hypocrites!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Clique said:


> Christian is the best in the business at making people look good (and I mean just about anyone). In the last two years, the matches he's had with Swagger, Yoshi, Dreamer, Ryder, Ezekiel Jackson, McIntyre, Rhodes and others have been some of the best matches in their careers thanks to Christian. Christian's selling and ability to lead men to enhance their performance is an extraordinary talent Captain Charisma possesses.


I saw the matches he had with Ezekiel Jackson and thought most of them were good. I hope they can have him work with bigger workers more though because he was fantastic working with Swagger and I really think he would be able to do a lot for some of the bigger guys on the roster.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Extreme Angel said:


> How come in the Jericho DVD, they edited out "Your subscription to blueball magazine" in the Save_Us.Y2J segment yet they kept all the profanity and swearing in the Austin/Jericho segment and Jericho's Junctio from the Disc 1 special features? They have the DVD marked as TV PG lol.
> 
> The WWE are hypocrites!


who cares. wwe is retarded you should know that by now.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Man Vince vs Stephanie at No Mercy is kinda hard to watch.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Only reason I found it hard to watch was because of how bad it was. 

Anyway I have to say I'm gonna admit to thinking Darren Young is pretty good. He's still green, obv. but he really plays the role of a babyface well and isn't someone who botches every fifth move he does. 

and The Cobra is the worst finisher of all time.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah1993 said:


> and The Cobra is the worst finisher of all time.


The Worm and the People's Elbow would like to have a word with you... .


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Bobby Lashley vs John Cena - Great American Bash*

This match has the 'epic' feel to it. Gotta love a match that has it. The hype video is equally epic. With guys like Austin, Flair, JBL talking about the match and how big it truly is. WWE never builds up matches like this anymore. Crowd is red hot. Lashley is red hot. He dominates Cena in the early goings with some awesome mat work and take downs. Crowd is eating this match up. The two start throwing bombs at each other. Lashley does moves I haven't ever seen, and moves that are rarely ever done in the WWE. He executes them explosively but with a nice precision. Torture rack into back breaker for example, is a move rarely ever seen in the WWE and Lashley executes it so well. Fast paced action, with good near falls, and with another few minutes I wouldn't hesitate to call this my favourite match from the year. Fucking awesome.

*****+*

Also rewatched;
Shawn/Taker - WrestleMania 26 - ****1/2
Christian/Shelton - TLC - ***


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I LOVED Cena/Lashley. I'm gonna re watch today thanks to you haha. Haven't seen it in yrs.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

I've only ever watched Cena / Lashley once when it aired and I wasn't that big on it. I probably had it around **3/4 but I'm going to rewatch.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Cena/Lashley - ****


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I go around **** or higher on it myself. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Cena/Lashley is around **** imo. It had that epic big-match feel to it and that's what made it special. They built it up like it was a big boxing or UFC main-event and that's what I loved about it. It's a shame we never got a rematch though as I would have loved to have seen it. I might actually give this match another watch today.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Haven't watched it in god knows how long, but I think I had it ***1/2-****ish.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I've still yet to see Cena/Lashley. Wasn't interested in it when it happened, and despite all the praise and **** ratings, I still don't feel a need to go and watch it lol .


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

KingCal said:


> I've still yet to see Cena/Lashley. Wasn't interested in it when it happened, and despite all the praise and **** ratings, I still don't feel a need to go and watch it lol .


Neither have i. Normally if people are giving it **** i will watch if but with Lashley i feel no urge to watch that match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You guys & Cal are missing out.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Any arguments about Cena's workrate are meaningless without seeing the Lashley match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I enjoyed Lashley for some reason. Probably all the unintentional LULZ he provided.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> You guys & Cal are missing out.


You *guys* AND Cal... what's that supposed to mean? :side:

Anyway, I'd rather watch more of my Jake Roberts comp than a Cena/Lashley match, no matter how good .


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I enjoyed Lashley for some reason. Probably all the unintentional LULZ he provided.


BATHTURD


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Gingers have no soul or gender Cal.

Aside from Bob Backlund.


----------



## wayneyb (Jun 26, 2007)

Just settling down to watch Royal Rumble 2001 - not watched it in years.

Remember the Rumble itself being good, but have never liked the Hardcore portion of it - makes the whole 'random draw' thing a bit silly when all the Hardcore-style wrestlers come out together pretty much.

Also love the Jericho/Benoit ladder match for the IC belt.

I have no recollection of Angle v Triple H or E&C v Dudleys so looking forward to this.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Liked Cena/lashley when i watched it a few months ago but it looks like everyone likes it a lot more. I think there's at least 5 Cena matches in that year I liked more. Still real good, though.

Royal Rumble 2001 is awesome.



KingCal said:


> The Worm and the People's Elbow would like to have a word with you... .


did you see Santino PIN one of those Usos with the Cobra? He PINNED him with a POKE. TO THE. FOREHEAD. At least the worm & elbow would hurt your chest that little bit. this is five fingers hitting your head. (HE PINNED HIM WITH IT). 

Jerry calling it the Scorpion was awesome though.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Gingers have no soul or gender Cal.
> 
> Aside from Bob Backlund.


We do so have genders!!!



Yeah1993 said:


> did you see Santino PIN one of those Usos with the Cobra? He PINNED him with a POKE. TO THE. FOREHEAD. At least the worm & elbow would hurt your chest that little bit. this is five fingers hitting your head. (HE PINNED HIM WITH IT).
> 
> Jerry calling it the Scorpion was awesome though.


At least he didn't win a title with it. Or beat anyone of importance with it. How many titles or big victories did The Rock get with the worst and dumbest looking elbow of all time?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

It' still an elbow, though. all the theatrics aren't needed, but it's an elbow to the chest and that's a hell of a lot more credible move than a poke to the face, whether either of them won a title or a big match with it or not. I guess what I'm trying to say is if every wrestler ever had the same career and the same amount of success, this'd be the worst finisher by far. Don't thnk that makes a difference either way, though.

this thread's gotten all too weird for us to be talking about a poke to the face and an elbow for a few quotes. :lmao


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

KingCal said:


> I've still yet to see Cena/Lashley. Wasn't interested in it when it happened, and despite all the praise and **** ratings, I still don't feel a need to go and watch it lol .





- SM™- said:


> Neither have i. Normally if people are giving it **** i will watch if but with Lashley i feel no urge to watch that match.


Lashley wrestles a 10/10 match, trust me. Cena's selling and workrate are surpreme, but Lashley just takes the cake for being spot on with every move and executing everything fluently well. This match feels like a WrestleMania Main Event, and it takes place at Great American Bash. That's how great this match truly is.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler - Bragging Rights

This is simply 2 guys going out there and busting there fucking asses to put on a great match. Some great spots here, awesome stuff.

***3/4


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Lashley wrestles a 10/10 match, trust me. Cena's selling and workrate are surpreme, but Lashley just takes the cake for being spot on with every move and executing everything fluently well. This match feels like a WrestleMania Main Event, and it takes place at Great American Bash. That's how great this match truly is.


After i finish watching Bragging Rights ill have a look and see how good it is.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Bryan/Ziggler ****1/4 

MOTY in WWE


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> Bryan/Ziggler ****1/4
> 
> MOTY in WWE


Even above Taker/Michaels?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Danielson/Ziggler - ****, probably wouldn't break my top 5 for the year, yet is still worlds above anything I have seen from TNA this year lol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll need to see that. I like both of those guys.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Damn right you need to see it McQu... wait, what?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah1984. We're a stable now, go check out the TTT.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Bloody hell, they're everywhere! 

Some MOAR ratings for BR after my first watch where I wasn't really paying attention to STARS~! or anything:

Danielson/Ziggler - ****
Tag Titles - 1/2*
Goldust/DiBiase - **1/4
Divas - SKIPED
BA - *
7 Vs 7 - **1/2
Barrett/Orton - Not watched in full yet, just kinda skipped to the end.

Despite having some fairly shitty ratings, I actually enjoyed what I saw. The crowd was awesome all night making even the bad matches watchable.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm kinda upset I didn't go now. I didn't realize Danielson was gonna be at the PPV and still need to see Taker live.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

yeah1984 said:


> I'm kinda upset I didn't go now. I didn't realize Danielson was gonna be at the PPV and still need to see Taker live.


You haven't seen 'Taker live yet? It needs to be done. Was my first time last November, and it was awesome, especially since it was also the first ever one on one match between Undertaker and Jericho . My back was fucked that day too, and I'm pretty sure I put my recover back by about a week by jumping up as soon as the lights went out :lmao.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WWE never comes here for PPV's and shit and since I don't actively follow WWE TV Programming I don't know the house show schedule either. My best chance to see him was at the Eddie Memorial show but he either wasn't there or was protecting kayfabe and stayed in back all night which would be fucking lame since EVERYONE ELSE was out.

Oh I haven't seen CM Punk or Jericho either. Fuck.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

yeah1984 said:


> WWE never comes here for PPV's and shit and since I don't actively follow WWE TV Programming I don't know the house show schedule either. My best chance to see him was at the Eddie Memorial show but he either wasn't there or was protecting kayfabe and stayed in back all night which would be fucking lame since EVERYONE ELSE was out.
> 
> Oh I haven't seen CM Punk or Jericho either. Fuck.


Well, it would probably be in bad taste to have "The Undertaker" on a memorial show, but I still think he should at least show up on the stage, even if its at the back.

Oh, plus he was "injured" at that time in the stoylines too (set on fire in the casket by the Ortons) so he might not have even been at the shows anyway.

You might not have seen Punk or Jericho or Undertaker... but be thankful you haven't seen Flair's arse. 3 times. At separate shows.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well not 3 times no.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Randy Orton is probably the biggest name I've seen Live at a house show. He was vsing Triple H. Decent match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw Kennedy at a house show once. He was in the Dark Match where he fucking deserved to be.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

i saw booker t in newcastle.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I saw Taker/Foley - HIAC. No biggie.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Considering I've only been to maybe 7 shows in total, I'm pretty happy with who I have seen wrestle:

The Undertaker
Shawn Michaels
Triple H
Brock Lesnar
Eddie Guerrero
Kurt Angle
Big Show
Chris Benoit
Kane
John Cena
Chris Jericho
Batista
Ric Flair
Christian
Finlay
William Regal
CM Punk
Edge
Rey Mysterio


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> I saw Taker/Foley - HIAC. No biggie.


Wasn't Booker T.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Andy3000 said:


> Wasn't Booker T.


I got to see Booker T once during the Invasion days, Unforgiven 2001 actually.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Best Match i've seen live was the Cena/JBL "I Quit". Or at least it was the most fun, never seen it on tape in fact.

I've seen everyone on your list Cal except Taker and Punk. Maybe Finlay too, did he have a match at the EG Memorial show? I'm thinking he did but I don't remember. Getting old you see.

I got to see Booker T wrestle Angle in a match over an awful storyline.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

yeah1984 said:


> Best Match i've seen live was the Cena/JBL "I Quit". Or at least it was the most fun, never seen it on tape in fact.
> 
> I've seen everyone on your list Cal except Taker and Punk. Maybe Finlay too, did he have a match at the EG Memorial show? I'm thinking he did but I don't remember. Getting old you see.
> 
> I got to see Booker T wrestle Angle in a match over an awful storyline.


Best match I have seen live is Christian Vs Regal from ECW last year. Awesome shit.

And nope, Finlay didn't start wrestling in WWE until 2006, which is a shame because he was on SD, and if he started a year earlier he might have had the chance to face Eddie .

That Booker/Angle storyline... would it happen to be the one where Angle r4pes Sharmell. Or tries to. Not sure which, I kinda try to forget that shit :lmao.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You're right. I think he was on stage though since he was an agent. DEAN MALENKO was.

Off topic but JOE MALENKO is going to be wrestling in All Japan Real World Tag League this year. Awesome.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah probably. Always funny looking back at old shows and seeing Finlay and Malenko breaking shit up backstage or after a match . Especially considering Finlay could destroy pretty much everyone he was trying to prevent from fighting if he wanted .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Did Finlay retire again?

If so thats 40% less reason to watch WWE.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

No idea. Last time I remember seeing him was... the WM battle royal before the show started or something? He's probably just gone back to being an agent/trainer full time, which sucks . I'd rather watch him wrestler over 90% of the current roster.

MALENKO~!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm debating whether I wanna go to the Smackdown house show in December. Tickets are free, but I can't help but tihnk I could be doing something else, more productive...like getting drunk.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

-Mystery- said:


> I'm debating whether I wanna go to the Smackdown house show in December. Tickets are free, but I can't help but tihnk I could be doing something else, more productive...like getting drunk.


Go since its free... then get drunk after?

Just read this on Wiki McQueen:

"In early 2010, Finlay became a full-time trainer and agent for the company, thus semi-retiring from the ring. Since then, he only competed occasionally in house shows and a battle royal for #1 contendership. Finlay hasn't been seen since on TV."

    

Also, didn't realise he was a 3rd generation wrestler.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I didn't know that either.

Yeah agreed with the rather watch Finlay than [email protected] ass crap like JoMo.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Maybe I'll get drunk before then go to the show. That might work.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

yeah1984 said:


> I didn't know that either.
> 
> Yeah agreed with the rather watch Finlay than *[email protected] ass crap like JoMo.*


 but but he like, runs around on walls and jumps from things!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My problem with him isn't even his spottastic way of wrestling its that fucking gimmick, it is so fucking gay and by all means I mean that in the most derogatory and homosexual way possible.

Plus I recently came to the conclusion I fucking hate The Doors, that doesn't help.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

yeah1984 said:


> My problem with him isn't even his spottastic way of wrestling its that fucking gimmick, it is so fucking gay and by all means I mean that in the most derogatory and homosexual way possible.
> 
> Plus I recently came to the conclusion I fucking hate The Doors, that doesn't help.


:lmao

His gimmick is lame and shitty. I just don't get it either. He's a wrestler... and a rock star. Who doesn't have anything to do with rock. Or music. And he jumps around a lot.

Oh wait... he kinda looks like Morrison from The Doors. Lets base his entire gimmick on that. Because that makes perfect sense.

Dammit McQueen, now I'm starting to hate him more for his gimmick than his inability to have a wrestling match!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He literally makes me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

While we are on the subject of lame gimmicks and wrestlers... R-Truth. Can someone tell me what "crunk" means? Time to get crunk? I'm pretty crunk? WTF is crunk? I've NEVER in my entire existance heard it until he came out singing it for his new lame arse song.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't speak ebonics.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd guess at a combination of crack and drunk = crunk. Although in the PG WWE, I'd presume my guess is wrong. Although basing it on the WWE and their 'obvious' knowledge of rap/Shaft-speak, I'm possibly right.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Crunk is a shitty version of african dancing that was a big faze in urban black youth back in like 2003-2005. It died out back in 05 though since it never really took off with the urban youth since in order to dance like that you either have to be hyped up ass fuck or on coke all the time.

Why WWE is trying to use phrase that died 6 years ago is beyond me. Then again they gave MVP ballin' and anyone who doesn't want an ass beating on a local basketball court hasn't said that since 1998.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Maybe I'll get drunk before then go to the show. That might work.


it does, specially for the first half of a house show.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

RKO1988 said:


> Crunk is a shitty version of african dancing that was a big faze in urban black youth back in like 2003-2005. It died out back in 05 though since it never really took off with the urban youth since in order to dance like that you either have to be hyped up ass fuck or on coke all the time.
> 
> Why WWE is trying to use phrase that died 6 years ago is beyond me. Then again they gave MVP ballin' and anyone who doesn't want an ass beating on a local basketball court hasn't said that since 1998.


Yeah, I was pretty far off...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Danielson/Ziggler - ****, probably wouldn't break my top 5 for the year, yet is still worlds above anything I have seen from TNA this year lol.


Better than Danielson/Miz?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Ownage™ said:


> Better than Danielson/Miz?


I'd say so, yes. Only around ***1/2 for Danielson/Miz.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

- SM™- said:


> Even above Taker/Michaels?


Yep... Better pace, better action, storytelling was pretty good. Taker/HBK was all about drama and emotions... Even psychology was better in Ziggler/Bryan.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'll probably download the show tonight. The rest of it looks like shit though.


----------



## phil206 (Oct 18, 2010)

Bryan Ziggler is probably the best opener this year by quite a margin


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

***3/4 for Bryan/Ziggler last night. Great match, the best singles match both Bryan and Ziggler have had in WWE thus far for me. Out of the four PPV he's been involved in so far (Summerslam, Night of Champions, Hell In A Cell, Bragging Rights) Bryan's being involved in the best match of the night in three of them. I'd say Barrett/Cena was a shade better than his match at HIAC. Not bad going so far!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Danielson/Punk needs to happen.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> Danielson/Punk needs to happen.


How were the ROH matches between those two?


----------



## PsychoPriest (Jun 28, 2007)

Ownage™;8985848 said:


> Danielson/Punk needs to happen.


They should build to it at 'mania. It's a big money match, will draw in the indie fans.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

redeadening said:


> How were the ROH matches between those two?


I remember watching one of their Indy matches (not ROH) but I wasn't that into it. A fresh feud in WWE I'd happily welcome, though.

I was blown away by his PWG match with Low Ki/Kaval where submission exchanges on the mat was the base the entire match was built on and they kept building and building the aggressiveness on the counter-wrestling and strikes. I had never seen a match focused in that way for that amount of time and I thought it was excellent. I don't remember the date but I’ll never forget that match. It was better than their FCW match which is really good too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've seen Danielson/Punk twice, both in 2004 and both were only decent matches. ROH Reborn Stage One (Danielson won with an Abdominal Stretch haha) & IWA Mid South TPI 2004 Night 2 Quarterfinals. The latter show has a fucking stacked card for an indy show, especially one notorius for not paying guys.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Danielson/Punk never really had that great match that most fans would have expected them to have had. The two matches that McQueen mentioned were both good matches though. They had a 2/3 falls match in FIP that I havent got around too yet that is supposed to be great.*


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Danielson/Ziggler ****

Pretty great match right there. Was given the time and it was used excellently. Could go higher.

And I agree with all you guys said about R-Truth and JoMo a few pages bac Cal and McQueen


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Actually i've seen that FIP 2/3 Falls match too. Still wouldn't call it great but it was an improvement over the other two matches I saw.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

the FIP match is the best one they've had. Still, i'm pretty sure that if they have a match in WWE is gonna be very different from their previous bouts (and hopefully better too).

what's with all this "yeah"s i'm reading, did Yeah1993 had children or something?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah I gave birth to people nine years older than me. :side:

Headliner's screwing around with usernames.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

you could do it if you had a DeLorean :side:


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Danielson/Punk never really had that great match that most fans would have expected them to have had. The two matches that McQueen mentioned were both good matches though. They had a 2/3 falls match in FIP that I havent got around too yet that is supposed to be great.*


It's tremendous and I promise to have that (plus more of that Florida indy shit) anomynously reposted by Xmas.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

How is that TLC match between Punk and Chris Hero anyway?

Rewatched Orton/Cena from Breaking Point 2009, didn't enjoy it as much as I previously did. The handcuff bothered me for obvious reasons. The Cane shots make me cringe every time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Better than Danielson/Miz?


no not close


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> How is that TLC match between Punk and Chris Hero anyway?


Rediculously long and full of spots but its fun to watch I guess. They literally start destroying the building.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

How do people rate Ziggler/Danielson from Raw?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> How is that TLC match between Punk and Chris Hero anyway?
> 
> Rewatched Orton/Cena from Breaking Point 2009, didn't enjoy it as much as I previously did. The handcuff bothered me for obvious reasons. The Cane shots make me cringe every time.





yeah1984 said:


> Rediculously long and full of spots but its fun to watch I guess. They literally start destroying the building.


I've only watched the TLC match once when it was on Dailymotion and I really liked it. The match between them that I would want to pimp around would be the 90+ minute match they had in IWA:Ms. Longest match I've ever seen but I thought it was pretty incredible. I gave it ****1/2 I think (there is a review in the indy star rating thread I think).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I liked the 59:04 Hero/Punk match the best but I haven't seen the 90 minute one.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Watching Bragging Rights now. Danielson/Ziggler was great. Not sure if I liked it as much as Danielson/Miz but it's definitely a top 10 WWE match this year.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

yeah1984 said:


> I liked the 59:04 Hero/Punk match the best but I haven't seen the 90 minute one.


The 90 minute match is quite boring in places but is still quite good wouldnt watch it again though.

Ziggler Vs Bryan - Bragging Rights ****


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Ziggler/Bryan (Raw) ***1/2


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Punk/DB feud could really be exciting. Best of 5 I hope, haven't seen a best of series in the wwe in some time. Last I remember is the best of 7 with Booker T/Benoit.

Match 1, Survivor Series
Match 2, TLC(ladder match or normal?)
Match 3, Royal Rumble
Match 4, What's after RR? EC?
Match 5, WrestleMania 27

Hope it's given time to, and plenty of segments to build up the rivalry.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Marked out a little when Punk came out to watch the Danielson/Ziggler match since we all know what's gonna happen next .

Kinda disappointed though that Danielson/Ziggler won't be having a feud after this. Damn brand split! Would have loved to see them give us another couple of matches lol. Oh well .


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Really hope we get a Punk/Danielson feud, just to see what they can do on the big stage.

Picked up the Best of SmackDown 2009-2010 set on Blu-Ray today. I've enjoyed it so far. Always good to have a collection of TV stuff in Hi-Def to free some space on the DVR and the hard drive lol.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn Best Buy and their exclusivity deal.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

will94 said:


> Really hope we get a Punk/Danielson feud, just to see what they can do on the big stage.
> 
> Picked up the Best of SmackDown 2009-2010 set on Blu-Ray today. I've enjoyed it so far. Always good to have a collection of TV stuff in Hi-Def to free some space on the DVR and the hard drive lol.


match listing?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Jaysin said:


> match listing?


http://www.silvervision.co.uk/products/The-Best-of-SmackDown-2009-2010-DVD-3-Discs.html


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

- SM™- said:


> The 90 minute match is quite boring in places but is still quite good wouldnt watch it again though.
> 
> Ziggler Vs Bryan - Bragging Rights ****


More or less what i've been told. I'll probably never see it.

I see Punk is trying to steal my look. That fucker.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Are any of the matches on the Smackdown 09-10 set any good? Haven't followed SD in years. Will buy regardless though, can't pass up tv matches on blu ray.

And thanks for the link.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Marked out a little when Punk came out to watch the Danielson/Ziggler match since we all know what's gonna happen next .
> 
> Kinda disappointed though that Danielson/Ziggler won't be having a feud after this. Damn brand split! Would have loved to see them give us another couple of matches lol. Oh well .





Spoiler: SmackDown



Danielson and Ziggler have another match on this week's show.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

will94 said:


> Picked up the Best of SmackDown 2009-2010 set on Blu-Ray today. I've enjoyed it so far. Always good to have a collection of TV stuff in Hi-Def to free some space on the DVR and the hard drive lol.


nice.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WCW were you jmfg5?


Vince must've liked Danielson/Ziggy for them to have a couple more matches after the PPV.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

what the fuck is jmfg5


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Danielson/Dolph from Raw was ok. At least Dolph didn't miss his superkick by 2 feet in HBK fashion this time


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Danielson's sell for the superkick at Bragging Rights was pretty sweet.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Good news: SilverVision has Chris Jericho's new DVD set in stock !


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Jaysin said:


> Are any of the matches on the Smackdown 09-10 set any good? Haven't followed SD in years. Will buy regardless though, can't pass up tv matches on blu ray.
> 
> And thanks for the link.


You won't be disappointed, SmackDown is the best show .


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Any matches in particular standout?


----------



## Simply... Bret! (Aug 30, 2006)

Can't wait for top 50 wwe wrestlers ever dvd!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Danielson's sell for the superkick at Bragging Rights was pretty sweet.


big time over sell I thought


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought Cena/Orton and Danielson/Ziggler were both contenders for best Raw match of 2010. Didn't think they were THAT good, but Raw's been shitty for matches and I think the 31/5 tag is the only thing that comes close (wasn't a big fan of that one though either).


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jaysin said:


> Any matches in particular standout?


Taker vs. Punk 9/10 is the WWE TV MOTY so far. The matches on that set are ok-good but they could have had more or better choices.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks, I'm gonna pick it up soon, like I said I can't pass up tv matches, especially since it's available in Blu Ray.

I just got back from Best Buy and purchased the Highest Flyers set. The damn bastards didn't put a fucking insert in the thing with the match listings on it! Pissed me off! Now I gotta go through each disc and see whats all on them besides having that booklet that lets me know which matches are on which disc. Small gripe, but I'm very anal when it comes to things like that, and things concerning my wrestling dvd collection, for instance I have all my receipts for 95% of my dvds, I'll put them in the case. I've also changed a couple cases for new ones, thats if I bought the dvds used. Dammit!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Clique said:


> Taker vs. Punk 9/10 is the WWE TV MOTY so far. The matches on that set are ok-good but they could have had more or better choices.


That match is definitely a contender and is the only one that has stuck out to me... granted I'm not sure if it's the best tv match of the year, but that's only because I feel like I'm forgetting a really great tv match. Hmm, it's on the tip of my tongue but I just can't quite remember...

But out of the contenders I've seen recently, I'd put that Taker/Punk match at the top of tv matches.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

_Edit_ - I wrote this earlier about the Taker/Punk match:

Taker’s selling here is probably the second best of the year, behind his unforgettable performance at WrestleMania of course. Undertaker in his vulnerable state is being played like a work of art. Undertaker fully commits to EVERY SINGLE move, EVERY SINGLE breath, EVERY grimace of pain and that cause us to root for him harder. 

Punk is an exceptional heel here. I loved how he threw the arm work Taker gave him right back in his face screaming, "How does it feel?" That was cool. The match went back and forth with Punk one-upping Taker due to the amount of pain he's in. The desperation in Taker locking in the Hell's Gate could be felt. I screamed at my TV set when he locked it in because I didn't know which way the match was going so that was a good mark out moment for me.

To top all of that off, when Undertaker won it looked as if he was just getting more confident, stronger, and then Kane's fire goes off and you can see the spirit of Undertaker break up again! 



Honerable mentions go to

Punk/Mysterio Smackdown 2/12
Swagger/Morrison Smackdown 4/23
Mysterio/Swagger - Smackdown 6/11
Orton/Batista/Sheamus Raw 4/26
Orton & Bourne/Edge & Jericho Raw 7/5
Edge/Ziggler Smackdown 10/15


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Good news: SilverVision has Chris Jericho's new DVD set in stock !


Still to watch it. Came at the weekend but not had time since. I was quite lucky as I got Jericho's DVD alongside GBH: The Final Countdown during one of ROH's sales.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Jaysin said:


> Thanks, I'm gonna pick it up soon, like I said I can't pass up tv matches, especially since it's available in Blu Ray.
> 
> I just got back from Best Buy and purchased the Highest Flyers set. The damn bastards didn't put a fucking insert in the thing with the match listings on it! Pissed me off! Now I gotta go through each disc and see whats all on them besides having that booklet that lets me know which matches are on which disc. Small gripe, but I'm very anal when it comes to things like that, and things concerning my wrestling dvd collection, for instance I have all my receipts for 95% of my dvds, I'll put them in the case. I've also changed a couple cases for new ones, thats if I bought the dvds used. Dammit!


Yo're going to have to get used to it I'm affraid there's no insert in the SD set or the new Cena set so it looks like they've done away with them for now.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

What the fuck? Whats the purpose of that? Dumbest thing i've heard in awhile.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

They should place the match listings for each DVD on the flaps instead. It would save 'em material.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Luger/Flair Wrestlewar 90- *** 1/2

Good match, a little formulaic but still good. Luger looked like a monster here and Flair had a great heel performance. It felt pretty repetitive at times but one thing I will say is this match reminded me of an old school carny match, it had that feel to it. Not one I want to watch again though, or on the level of Luger's Steamboat match.

Is the Luger/Flair cage match from 1990 any better to those that have seen it?


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Well I watched the first 3 matches from the Highest Flyers set. 

Steamboat/Pillman from Havoc was a solid bout, Id go mid *** on it from first viewing.

Bourne/Cant remember his name from Superstars was alright I guess, a little on the boring side. Id go somewhere in the ** range.

Skipped Snukas match

The 6 man tag from WCW Bash at the Beach was very fun and entertaining. I'd go mid *** for it for 1st viewing. 

Next up on the disc is Benjamin/Micheals from Raw 05 from the Gold Rush tourny.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Jaysin said:


> Next up on the disc is Benjamin/Micheals from Raw 05 from the Gold Rush tourny.


****** for that match. Just amazing stuff there...


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Michaels/Benjamin i have as ****1/4 havent seen it in a long time though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I only think its a solid match with a great finish.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Michaels/Benjamin from Raw 05, Gold Rush Tournament

****

One of the best Raw matches in the last 5 yrs. Had the perfect length, with the perfect amount of action. Both guys got in good offense, and the crowd was really into it. The finish was great, but rest of the match was just as good. Benjamin looked great in there Michaels, would've been cool to see these two have a program together, but that'll never happen now. Great stuff here for sure.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Ultimate Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio World War 3 1996.

*** 3/4

This match is essentially a Rey squash match. Dragon looked like a million bucks out there, and was giving Rey hell. Plenty of great offense on Rey, but it never really felt one sided to me. Rey got in offense too don't get me wrong, but it was 80% Dragon in this one. Crowd was really into it, and I just love old school cruiserweight action. Fun match all around.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Agreed with the people calling Punk/Taker from SmackDown 9/10 the TV MOTY. Not sure about the best Raw match. Maybe Jericho/Bourne the night after Fatal 4 Way.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Jaysin said:


> Thanks, I'm gonna pick it up soon, like I said I can't pass up tv matches, especially since it's available in Blu Ray.
> 
> I just got back from Best Buy and purchased the Highest Flyers set. The damn bastards didn't put a fucking insert in the thing with the match listings on it! Pissed me off! Now I gotta go through each disc and see whats all on them besides having that booklet that lets me know which matches are on which disc. Small gripe, but I'm very anal when it comes to things like that, and things concerning my wrestling dvd collection, for instance I have all my receipts for 95% of my dvds, I'll put them in the case. I've also changed a couple cases for new ones, thats if I bought the dvds used. Dammit!


Go online find a match listing and print it off. Duh.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I shouldnt have to print one off, but I get your point. Hell theres even a folder in the case where the insert usually goes, seems real lazy not to have one for a 3 disc set, when there past releases have had them included, but I digress.

Brian Pillman vs. Alex Wright Great American Bash 96

****

What can I say here? Unexpectedly good match, caught me by surprise as to how much I enjoyed it. I've never seen much of Pillman's work before, and I only remember Wright as being a jobber in late WCW. This match right is pretty damn great! Keeps a very solid pace throughout, with both guys looking great and getting in a good amount of offense. Some good mat work, chain wrestling, submission, a little fighting on the outside, some near falls, just an all around well done match. Both guys put it all out there and it was awesome!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jaysin said:


> Ultimate Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio World War 3 1996.
> 
> *** 3/4
> 
> This match is essentially a Rey squash match. Dragon looked like a million bucks out there, and was giving Rey hell. Plenty of great offense on Rey, but it never really felt one sided to me. Rey got in offense too don't get me wrong, but it was 80% Dragon in this one. Crowd was really into it, and I just love old school cruiserweight action. Fun match all around.


I've seen like 8 Ultimo/Rey matches and there's like only _one_ where Ultimo DOESN'T smash Rey the whole time. If you've seen one you've pretty much seen them all, I guess is what I'm saying. Still fun watching it.

Need to watch Pillman/Wright, sounds pretty great.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I definitely suggest giving Pillman/Wright a watch, caught me by surprise how much I enjoyed it, very very solid match.

And I believe the WW3 match is the only match i've seen between Ultimo/Rey, I enjoyed it, it did seem like a squash match, but it was entertaining, and the nostalgia factor kicked in for me haha.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Ownage™;8997200 said:


> Agreed with the people calling Punk/Taker from SmackDown 9/10 the TV MOTY. Not sure about the best Raw match. Maybe Jericho/Bourne the night after Fatal 4 Way.


Black vs. Richards from ROH on hdnet smokes anything on tv since they were doing Clash of Champions on TBS in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Obviously I was talking about WWE.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Any ratings for Danielson/Ziggler and Orton/Cena from last week's RAW?


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Great Muta vs. Sting Japan Supershow

*** 1/4

Solid old school match. Truthfully I watched this in 2 parts, so I wasn't really invested into it. I did think it was solid.

RVD vs. Jerry Lynn Sunday Night Heat 01

*** 1/2

Loved it, it's no secret im a huge fan of their series, and this didn't disappoint. My main issue is that it didn't last long enough. Crowd was in it, both guys got in their shots, you got their chain wrestling/reversal spot in the beginning which I love. Fun stuff and glad I got this on dvd now.

Hardy Boyz vs. Kai en Tai Sunday Night Heat sept. 1998

*** 1/4

This is just a fun action packed tag team match right here. Couldn't have been more than 7-8 mins in length, but they packed a good chunk of stuff in here. Not much to say about this one, no story, or psychology to it, it was just a filler, but a fun filler at that. It's worth checking out just to hear Shane O Mac on commentary. He was "oooooing and awwwing" every 5 secs, he was very into it haha.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alex Wright was actually pretty solid wrestler he just had an awful gimmick. But then again it was WCW what do you expect.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

seancarleton77 said:


> Black vs. Richards from ROH on hdnet blows anything on tv since they were doing Clash of Champions on TBS in the 80's and 90's.


link I have to see this


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Alex Wright was actually pretty solid wrestler he just had an awful gimmick. But then again it was WCW what do you expect.


Fuck out of here.

His gimmick was awesome. DAS WUNDERKIND.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a question about the Wrestling's Greatest High Flyers DVD. My copy came from Amazon today, and I noticed that there wasn't a booklet inside like there normally is for WWE DVDs.

Is this the case for everyone, or do I need to shoot Amazon an email?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CaliGula45 said:


> link I have to see this


I'll be waiting for your thoughts. I'm going to guess you're going to call one or both guys in the match garbage.



-Mystery- said:


> Fuck out of here.
> 
> His gimmick was awesome. DAS WUNDERKIND.


Alright you got me there. I did love the dance. It was detrimental to people taking him seriously though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'll be waiting for your thoughts. I'm going to guess you're going to call one or both guys in the match garbage.


Why..


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I have a question about the Wrestling's Greatest High Flyers DVD. My copy came from Amazon today, and I noticed that there wasn't a booklet inside like there normally is for WWE DVDs.
> 
> Is this the case for everyone, or do I need to shoot Amazon an email?


WWE seems to have stop making those for now. They're either being cheap or lazy bastards right now.

The Edge/Mysterio/Del Rio triple threat on SD tonight was nice. The pace was good and they kept the three-way interaction consistent for most of the match.

Bryan/Ziggler III was good but not as good as the first two earlier this week. They do have good chemistry together. 

I have no idea why Kaval is jobbing every single week though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Danielson/Ziggler from SmackDown was alright. They did another one of those strike battles on their knees but it didn't come off as good as it did at Bragging Rights. I dug the suplex spot that took both of them to the outside though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CaliGula45 said:


> Why..


Because Davey Richards is in the match and more often than not you use the term garbage when describing his matches.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Great Khali's best match is better than his best TBF


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Clique said:


> WWE seems to have stop making those for now. They're either being cheap or lazy bastards right now.


If they're so lazy or cheap, why would they even put that little pocket where the booklet would go on the inside cover?

Nevermind, it's the WWE. I really shouldn't be asking why things don't make sense.

Don't worry Vince, I'll still gladly "Stand Up for the WWE"!!!


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Chris Jericho DVD was decent, I loved watching his old matches and reliving the memories.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

CaliGula45 said:


> link I have to see this


Send some rep Seabs way, it's all him.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-...vs-davey-richards-roh-hdnet-18-10-2010-a.html


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

Alberto Del Rio vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio was a really good match, better than Daniel Bryan/Ziggler match in Bragging Rights IMO.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Backlash 2009 Review

It’s been a while since I’ve watched a WWE PPV so I’m really hoping that I’ll enjoy this. I saw it live at a friend’s house and I remember it being a really good show so I’m going in with high hopes. 
_

ECW Championship Match:_
*Jack Swagger (c.) vs. Christian*

I just have to say that Christian did an amazing job of making Swagger look like a monster. He was flying around the ring for the guy and while watching it was impossible not to notice how strong Swagger looked. Christian is also better at falling from really high places then anyone I can think of. There aren’t many guys that would be willing to let Swagger pick them up over his shoulders and throw them over the top rope, but Christian did. This was just a fantastic baby face performance by Christian, he really got the crowd behind him for the match, he got huge pops when he got in a roll up in the middle of a big ass kicking. 

Swagger was on his game as well. He hit a ton of big moves and moved around amazingly well for such a big guy. His offense was crisp and I don’t remember seeing a single botch. This was the best that I can ever remember seeing him look. Looking at this match I can see why they decided to eventually put the title on the guy. He looked like a star in this match.








The match had a pretty simple story, Christian got his ass kicked almost the entire time because Swagger was bigger, faster, and a better technical wrestler then he was. For such a one sided match the pace was quick and every time Christian teased getting in some offense got a big pop from the crowd. This was done perfectly and was just an awesome opener. I loved every second of it. 
****¾ *

*
Chris Jericho vs. Ricky “The Dragon” Steamboat 
*
Steamboat can still do a perfect arm drag. They looked almost as perfect as when he was doing them in the 80s. In fact it really was impressive how good he looked during this match. From what I’ve seen and read Steamboat wasn’t one of those guys that would still wrestle on the indy scene so I have no idea when the last time he had wrestled before Wrestlemania the month before was. I’m usually not really much of an advocate for watching the older guys wrestle but Steamboat at this time was one of the few that looked like he could actually still go in the ring. Take away the really awkward looking Figure Four that he locked in and he wrestled the match really well. 








Jericho had that cold, cocky bastard thing going to perfection. Constant trash talking calling Steamboat “washed up” and other similar insults all throughout the match. I’ll give him a lot of credit for selling for Steamboat so well, not to take anything away from Steamboat but I think Jericho made him look a lot better than he really was. 

They had a very good match and I loved the whole, “Can he really pull this off?” thing they had going with Steamboat. It was fairly back and forth but you just got that special feeling when it looked like Steamboat was really going to pull it off. I was happy with the ending though as there really was no reason for Steamboat to go over. It was a fitting farewell for Steamboat and a good stand alone match,
*****

*
CM Punk vs. Kane*

Well this had some very good offense from Punk and some not so great selling from Kane. Virtually all of his offense was directed at the arm of Kane, it looked like everything he was doing hurt a lot but Kane didn’t really sell the arm at all unless he was getting hit there. He could have at least gone with some grimaces or grabbing the arm from time to time. This was still a good match but there were some times when I felt that they really could have taken it to the next level. 








I also question the wisdom of having someone who would go on to win the World Title in the pretty near future lose to a midcarder in Kane on PPV. All of the guys that have cashed in MITB in the past had a tough time getting treated as a legit main eventer and you would think that WWE would at least try to avoid these same mistakes. 

Some of the offense that Kane dished out on Punk had to be the highlight of the match. Punk really looked like he was getting his ass kicked in the ring. I’m usually not that big of a Kane critic but he really did piss me off because he made Punk look so weak. This match is basically what would have happened if you put Bryan Danielson and Morishima in the ring and Morishima decided he wasn’t going to sell anything. It still had it’s good moments but it really should have been a lot better.
***½*


_“I Quit” Match:_
*Matt Hardy vs. Jeff Hardy*

This was coming off what I think was the biggest win of Matt’s career. The Wrestlemania match didn’t live up to the feud and this wasn’t the feud that we really wanted to see but I was really impressed with the mic work when watching the promo before the match. The jealous brother thing isn’t anything all that Revolutionary I know but Matt played his role to perfection and really had me convinced that what he was speaking was the truth. 








Well they came out swinging right away and these opening minutes along with the ending were really the only parts of the match that made sense in terms of the feud. They ended up wrestling this match like it was a submission match. Jeff Hardy put Matt in a Texas Cloverleaf for God’s sake. I guess with the LMS standing match they wanted to limit the amount of weapons that were used in this match but it just didn’t work. Matt and Jeff were supposed to hate each other and I expected them to go right at each other. The action looked good and was entertaining enough to watch at least but it just wasn’t what I expected from them. If Matt and Jeff were to wrestle and “I Quit” match when they were still a team this is the kind of match that I would have expected. 








At least they got the ending right. Where Jeff pretty much tied Matt to a table and got him to apologize over and over and finally give up out of fear of what Jeff would do to him. Jeff then drove Matt through the table anyway. This was essentially a one spot match that seriously lacked the intensity and hatred that this feud had. At least at Wrestlemania they just went out killed each other with a bunch of weapons. Still a good match I guess.
***¾*
_

6-Man Tag Match for the WWE Championship_
*Triple H (c), Batista, and Shane McMahon vs. Legacy *

It’s matches like this why I still watch WWE matches. There really is just no other wrestling company that can pull off a match like this. There were hardly any spots and it was wrestled at a really slow pace the entire time yet I found myself loving every second of it because this match was built upon layers and layers of story. You had the Triple H/Orton feud which had one of the best builds to a match that I remember seeing in years. At this point Triple H was ready to kill Orton for everything that he had done to him. You had Shane and Batista who were both after Orton as well. To go and make things even more interesting you had the stipulation that if anyone on Trips’ team got DQed Orton would win the title. 
They were so smart about the way they wrestled this match too. They teased Orton and Triple H getting into the ring together for so long. They had a quick brawl early on but after that they didn’t touch each other until the end. You also had the growing frustration of Triple H on the ring apron watching on as his teammates got their asses kicked and if they one of them got pinned Triple H would lose his title. 

The action was nothing special at all but that makes this match even more impressive because everything that they did meant something to the match. You had the general hellish actions from Legacy but what really impressed me was how cold and calculated the looked. The way they carried themselves made everything look better. Take for instance this spot where Randy Orton slowly stood Shane McMahon up, stared at him for a second and then hit him with an amazing looking dropkick right in face. A dropkick really isn’t anything all that special in most matches but in this match that reaction it got and just the way it looked made it something that you will remember about this match. 








I loved the ending as well as everything you were questioning finally came into play. Could HHH trust Batista? Would the DQ stipulation ever come into play? The pop that the finish got was also really impressive. I know that not everyone was a huge fan of this match but I liked it more than what I’ve heard from just about anyone. 
******
_
Last Man Standing Match for the WHC_
*Edge vs. John Cena (c.)*

Well this marks the third great match that’s on this card. I loved how they played off a con-chair-to that Cena took on the previous Raw so much. Right from the start Edge was going after the head of Cena and the way Cena sold it made it look like it was doing a ton of damage. Cena was his normal, underdog/Superman at the same time self and Edge played a very smart heel who picked his spots and went after Cena’s head a lot. 

A lot less spotty than what I expected/remembered, especially since it’s and Edge gimmick match and I knew that it was viewed as a great match. They worked a more dramatic match with a lot of deep counts throughout the whole match. My only problem was the offensive spurt that Cena got going in the middle of the match. Now I understand that Edge couldn’t control the whole match but there were periods of the match were Cena seemed to be fine, the same couldn’t be said for Edge who looked like he was about to die almost the entire match. 

They should have went to the ending a few minutes early, or at least I think they should have. There was no need to have Cena get up from the second con-chair-to that he took within a week. I understand they wanted to start a feud with Big Show but there had to be a better way to go about it. Cena would have looked strong in losing anyway. He went in injured, almost beat Edge on numerous occasions and eventually would have lost to a really devastating move on his already injured head. 








It was still an amazing match, don’t get me wrong, but with some changes they could have had something really special. Still the best match of the night and one of the best WWE had in 2009. A great ending to this feud. One of the last great matches that Edge has had. 
*****¼*

Overall a pretty amazing show. It might even be better than Wrestlemania that only happened three weeks before.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I consider Backlash better than WM 25, the PPV of the year and think 4 of those match should've taken place at WM.

Also i was'nt expecting much from Edge/Cena and it became my MOTY, although i did'nt like the ending (don't think THAT should've been the ending to their fued)


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Backlash '09 was a great show.



rafz said:


> Alberto Del Rio vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio was a really good match, *better than Daniel Bryan/Ziggler match in Bragging Rights IMO.*


I disagree.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

***1/2 for Ziggler/Danielson
***3/4 for the SD tripe threat

just my opinion, both were great matches


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Daniel Bryan Vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 29/10/10
***1/2 better than the Raw match imo.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Danielson/Ziggler series:

Bragging Rights - ****
Raw - ***3/4
SD - ***

And for the hell of it, Rey Vs Del Rio Vs Edge on SD this week - ***.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

I haven't seen it since it happened (and probably never will) but I thought Backlash 09 was very boring outside of a great main event. That 6 man tag in particular I thought sucked.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

> WWEDVDNEWS.COM has confirmed that WWE is currently working on two new WCW themed DVD releases for 2011. The first release is due out around May and will be the best of Nitro seasons 1 and 2. It will follow the format of the Raw seasons 1 and 2 release from this year. The second release will be sometime in the summer of 2011 and will be a 2-3 disc set on Goldberg. This will feature a documentary on him plus around 20 matches from both his WCW and WWE runs. WWEDVDNEWS.COM will be releasing more info weekly for the next 6 weeks or so on new WWE DVDs planned for 2011 so make sure you check out there site for all the latest information.


This is fookin' great news. Can't wait for these.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Watching the Hardy Boyz vs Kaientai on the Special Features of the Wrestling's Highest Flyer's DVD. I forgot how fucking awful Shane McMahon was as a commentator. I don't know if he was supposed to be a Play by Play guy or a Color Commentator because all he did the whole match was scream at the top of his lungs!

I'm guessing since Cornette was there, he was supposed to do the Play by Play, but he really *REALLY* bad!

I like Shane-O-Mac as a personality, but I could see why he didn't last long as a commentator on Heat!


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Watching the Hardy Boyz vs Kaientai on the Special Features of the Wrestling's Highest Flyer's DVD. I forgot how fucking awful Shane McMahon was as a commentator. I don't know if he was supposed to be a Play by Play guy or a Color Commentator because all he did the whole match was scream at the top of his lungs!
> 
> I'm guessing since Cornette was there, he was supposed to do the Play by Play, but he really *REALLY* bad!
> 
> I like Shane-O-Mac as a personality, but I could see why he didn't last long as a commentator on Heat!


Hahahaha yea man you should check out what I wrote about this match a couple pages back. The match is pretty good for what it was, packed a lot of solid action in a short time. The crowd and Shane were hot! I laughed at Shane o Macs commentary, I thought it was great! The "oooooooh" after every punch and the "aaahhhhh" after a kick, and the "NICE!" after a double team move haha, it's like he didn't even acknowledge Cornette, Cornette would be mid sentence and Shane would go off hahaha fucking brilliant stuff looking back, I was highly entertained.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

SledgeHammer_Shot said:


> This is fookin' great news. Can't wait for these.


Very interesting about the Goldberg set. 20 damn matches of his? Wow, not too sure how I feel about that, wonder how many will be squash matches haha. I'll buy it either way, I was a Goldberg mark and I still support the cause. Plus he seems like a great guy in real life, and he's a car guy much like myself. I hope it's offered in blu ray format. 

Absolutely will be buying the Nitro set too. Love me some 97-98 WCW.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Goldberg set should be funny. He has had like less then five 3 plus star matches in his entire career so its probably going to be full of squash matches.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Goldberg had wrestling matches?

Why not release a Steve McMichael set while they're at it.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I just rewatched Jericho/HBK from No Mercy 08 & man i had forgotten how great of a ladder match that was, easily one of the most brutal ladder matches there has been.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hogan vs. Goldberg (when Goldy won the title) is actually one of my favourite short-as-hell matches. Crowd was ludicrous and everything felt pretty big about it, huge atmosphere for a US free TV wrestling show too. When he hit that spear it was like, like.... kh-kh, khkh..PZWHHhh


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

A Goldberg set should only be 1 disc max. Documentary shouldn't be long because he won't have much to talk about (he had what, 5 years in the business?), and the rest of the space on the disc can go to the 3 or 4 matches actually worth seeing (Vs Hogan, Vs DDP, Vs Steiner, Vs... ummm... 3 matches should do it ).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He did have that good match with Y2J. And that modern classic with Lesnar


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

redeadening said:


> *Goldberg had wrestling matches*?
> 
> Why not release a Steve McMichael set while they're at it.


I don't get it.

Steve McMichael wasn't one of the biggest names/draws in the last 20 years of the business.

This idea that a "good match" is defined by guys being 50/50 on offense, kicking out of each other's finishers, and sell a lot for each other has taken a lot of the star quality out of top talent and made the business more dull.

Goldberg is fun to watch because his matches are easy to buy into, he looks like he's trying to beat the guy at all times, not fuck around for 20 minutes because that's what matches are "supposed" to be.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KingCal said:


> A Goldberg set should only be 1 disc max. Documentary shouldn't be long because he won't have much to talk about (he had what, 5 years in the business?), and the rest of the space on the disc can go to the 3 or 4 matches actually worth seeing (Vs Hogan, Vs DDP, Vs Steiner, Vs... ummm... 3 matches should do it ).


Goldberg vs. Steven Regal and Goldberg vs. Scott Norton should make the set.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

brian8448 said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Steve McMichael wasn't one of the biggest names/draws in the last 20 years of the business.
> 
> ...


Good point, and I agree to an extent for sure. But this is the IWC so what do you expect? Just the nature of the beast. Goldberg wasn't a technical guy, but he was a star. He was easy to buy into and I never expected a mat classic while watching him perform so it never bothered me that he wasn't the wrestler that Eddie or Bret were. He easily had the best spear in the business though, I used to mark hard for the guy back in the day, the spear, the entrance, the blowing smoke out of his nose and mouth, he was just a badass dude. I'll buy the set for pure nostalgia factor alone, not because I want to see 5 star wrestling clinics.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

brian8448 said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Steve McMichael wasn't one of the biggest names/draws in the last 20 years of the business.
> 
> ...


Goldberg matches are identical. All two hundred of them. Punch, kick, spear, jackhammer. Once in a while a guy will put up a fight but the idea stayed the same.

In terms of getting Goldberg over and providing an entertaining squash on Nitro, it worked. But would you buy a DVD full of 'matches' where he does the exact same bloody thing over and over and over with no visible differences or story?


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm sure his backlash match with Rocky will be on there too. Wasn't too bad, but I haven't seen it in a long time.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Goldberg matches are identical. All two hundred of them. Punch, kick, spear, jackhammer. Once in a while a guy will put up a fight but the idea stayed the same.
> 
> In terms of getting Goldberg over and providing an entertaining squash on Nitro, it worked. But would you buy a DVD full of 'matches' where he does the exact same bloody thing over and over and over with no visible differences or story?


No I wouldn't, but that's not how all of his matches were. His matches with Nash, Saturn, Raven, Jericho, Steiner (multiple matches), Hogan, DDP, and Sting were not simple destruction of jobbers and I would assume that's what most of the content will be as opposed to squashes of Brad Armstrong or Lodi. He doesn't have a big catalog of great matches but 2 discs of good material seems reasonable.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

If i remember right he had a good match with Raven when he won the US title.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

His match against DDP at Halloween Havoc '98 is very underrated IMO, both guys really stepped it up and put on a great match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Goldberg set could be really good


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

> - Earlier this year, WWE was planning to release DVD sets on their 100 Craziest Moments, the WWE Divas and Kofi Kingston in 2010. The 100 Craziest Moments and Diva sets have been pushed back to 2011 while there's no word yet what happened to the Kofi set.
> 
> As noted before, other DVD sets that were recently discussed for 2011 include Best of WCW Nitro, History of DX, History of the US Title, Randy Orton, Goldust, Jerry Lawler, Big Show and Greg "The Hammer" Valentine.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


Some of those could be amazing.


----------



## LOU (Jul 28, 2006)

The U.S title and Nitro dvd's sound like they can be great. Goldbergs best match is against Scott Steiner at Fall Brawl '00


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I enjoy Goldbergs WCW stuff. Surprising, I know, but his squashes were fucking entertaining.

Best of WCW Nitro, Randy Orton and 100 Craziest Moments all sound like a purchase to me.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Danielson/Miz better be on the US title set.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Nitro DVD FINALLY!  Love it, can't wait. 

Hopefully the Goldust one does go into production. Been wanting a Goldust DVD for years. 

Can't say I care much for a Goldberg DVD but meh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I personally wouldn't buy a Goldberg DVD but i'm certainly not against the idea of them making one.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Excuse my bluntness, but when the fuck is Christian going to get a DVD? John Morrison has one and they're thinking about making one for Kofi Kingston? At this rate The Miz, Drew McIntyre and Sheamus will get one before him too and they all would pale in comparision as far as a quality collection of matches goes (doc also probably).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I surprisingly never thought about them making a Christian DVD and earlier I was thinking about who i'd actually like to see a DVD on the current Roster and I could only come up with another Jericho one and a Punk one.

Rick Rude set please (with a bunch of WCW '92 stuff in particular), or even better an ARN set.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*The Undertaker Vs Mankind – King of the Ring 23/06/1996*

This is the first match between these two, despite their feud starting almost 3 months before! And it’s not like there weren’t any PPV’s between Mankind’s debut/first attack on The Undertaker and KOTR either, so it was nice for a feud to have a slow build before going into a match! Also, despite the fact I have seen all their other matches before, this is my first time viewing this one!

Paul Bearer comes out alone, and The Undertaker doesn’t appear to be anywhere. Is Undertaker afraid of Mankind? Hell no! He’s lying in wait on the top rope, and once the lights come on, Undertaker launches himself into Mankind with a massive clothesline!

It’s not very often that The Undertaker needs to attack an opponent from behind like this, which just goes to show you how much of a threat Mankind was being made out to be, even against The Undertaker.

Undertaker starts off strong thanks to the clothesline, but it isn’t long before Mankind gains control and starts to beat down the Phenom with moves like his signature elbow drop from the apron to the floor. He tries to use a steel chair on the Dead Man, but this would be a mistake as The Undertaker kicks it back into the face of Mankind, and then back drops him onto the concrete! Awesome spot for WWF 1996.

His years as Cactus Jack allow Mankind to take this kind of punishment and still come back, even allowing him to go for the Mandible Claw for the first time, a move that has put down The Undertaker on a number of occasions leading up to this match. However, knowing how deadly the move is, Undertaker makes damn sure he blocks it, even if it forces Mankind to lock in another hold to wear him down.

Out of desperation The Undertaker goes new school with a flurry of rights and lefts to escape the hold and put down Mankind (get it? New school… moves he would do in his later years? Oh shut up, it’s clever dammit! ). Mankind again shows his toughness by taking all of those shots and STILL coming back to regain control, which leads to an awesome running knee to The Undertaker’s face while he is leaning against the steel steps (Mankind runs around half of the ring to build up speed too lol). At this point though, both men are in another zone, and continue to take punishment while also being able to dish it out, which The Undertaker demonstrates by placing a steel chair in the way of Mankind when he goes for another elbow off the apron! Some really awesome stuff here, just a big, wild brawl while keeping within the rules enough for the match to continue. Similar to what they would do at the Revenge of the ‘Taker PPV in 1997.

When a monstrous Piledriver doesn’t put Undertaker away, Mankind loses it, screaming and pulling his hair out. Always loved the Mankind character for things like that. Since the big Piledriver didn’t work, Mankind attempts to use the Urn, but Bearer takes it off him, leading to a Mandible Claw attempt once again. Paul Bearer sets Mankind up to be hit in the head with the Urn, but Mankind moves, and Undertaker is levelled with the Urn, put in the Mandible Claw, and this one is over! Even with the interference of Paul Bearer, getting a win like this over Undertaker was HUGE back then, and would still be huge today.

Really awesome match, pretty much what I have come to expect out of these two men. Mankind was great for Undertaker’s career, finally giving him someone GOOD to work with instead of the usual giants and obese guys that couldn’t move or work. With Mankind, Undertaker got to unleash his true potential that rarely got the opportunity to come out. They mix the brawling perfectly into a standard match so it doesn’t come across as a street fight, but at the same time it’s not a regular match you would normally see with no stipulations or anything. Not their best match together, only around the 4th best, but that just speaks volumes of the series they had together. Glad I finally got around to seeing it thanks to Undertaker’s latest set, something I probably wouldn’t have done for a while until I got around to buying the KOTR DVD’s.

*Rating: ***3/4*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd jizz myself if either Rude or Arn get a set.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Hey guys, just uploaded this and thought you would all be interested.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/youtu...ng-cm-punk-tribue-four-steps.html#post9012929

BTW, anyone have a match list for the new John Cena dvd coming out soon?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> Hey guys, just uploaded this and thought you would all be interested.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/youtu...ng-cm-punk-tribue-four-steps.html#post9012929
> 
> BTW, anyone have a match list for the new John Cena dvd coming out soon?


I think someone posted it earlier. Its ok. But the matches arent that great or rare tbh.


----------



## andy-500 (Jun 29, 2010)

Looking forward to some of these proposed new releases.

Randy Orton has potential to be really great (with a good documentary) or very poor - but the guy deserves a set. The US Title one will be brilliant, hopefully by the time its made and released Danielson has put his stamp on it and gets a match on there, but even if he doesn't it will be good.

100 Craziest Moments is a strange one. The selection process, and how kayfabed it is, will be key to whether that is good or bad. These types of sets have a history of being disapointing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Randy Orton one will be super awkward. Considering his first title win and best matches all technically never happened.


----------



## andy-500 (Jun 29, 2010)

The Clique said:


> Excuse my bluntness, but when the fuck is Christian going to get a DVD? John Morrison has one and they're thinking about making one for Kofi Kingston? At this rate The Miz, Drew McIntyre and Sheamus will get one before him too and they all would pale in comparision as far as a quality collection of matches goes (doc also probably).


I'd love to see a Christian set from WWE, his TNA one is really poor. Its a shame though, I would like some of his TNA stuff in there.

Its the same with Angle and Sting. I'd love to see a WWE (WCW for Sting, obviously, but thats all WWE now) DVD for them both with their TNA stuff included. Thats the best thing to come out of WCW and ECW folding, the completeness of wrestlers DVD sets - I think DVDs for these guys that lacked their TNA stuff would be a slight annoyance. 

If TNA had the ability to produce a decent DVD set, maybe it wouldn't be such a problem.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

The Orton set could go either way. I dont see why they can't put Benoit in it, they shouldn't list it anywhere or have his picture anywhere on the package. I mean hell, he was included in the Elimination Chamber dvd, so I don't see why they just can't put him on there, but just don't acknowledge him.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Just ordered WCW Rise and Fall.

I wonder, if they do a Goldberg DVD, could they fit every match of his on a second disk?


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

So what is Drew Mcintyre's best match thus far? I like the guy, haven't seen a lot of his work as I don't watch Smackdown much. He has a good look and a good persona, he needs more time to really grow into and get comfortable with his character, but I like his persona.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Drew had at least two good matches with Christian and another goodie with the Masterpiece. His ring-work, honestly, is fine by WWE standards but there's no investing in him yet.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I just watched his match against Christian on the Smackdown before MITB. Solid bout. I'm gonna have to check out his match with Masters. I view him as a dark horse, a lot of young guys are starting to get into the limelight, and Drew isn't getting too much recognition as of yet, which is understandable, but he's gonna really breakout in my opinion. He has that potential, one of the few of the new wave of young guys I really have high hopes for (others being Ziggler, Swagger, Del Rio).


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Drew McIntyre, much like a lot of the young heels, is a great worker. Loved his 5 minute affair with Kaval.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Picked up Hell in a Cell on BluRay today. The most awesome part of having the RAW prior to the event on there is it's the RAW that started with a Daniel Bryan/Miz video package. That will now be forever on a disc in my collection lol


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

McIntyre vs. Christain from the 30/7 SmackDown was real good. Not gonna say I sat down and payed full attention with my eyes all wide but I got most of the match and both guys put on a hell of a TV match. I think sterling said the 20/8 (guessing here) match was about as good. 

Not Macky's biggest fan and I can be slighty annoyed by some of the stuff he does but he's definitely good. Glad he and Cody aren't in that shitty team anymore.


----------



## devlish (Nov 3, 2010)

Just watched the first wwf ladder match Bret Vs Shawn.... most basic ladder match you will see, but still great...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

brian8448 said:


> No I wouldn't, but that's not how all of his matches were. His matches with Nash, Saturn, Raven, Jericho, Steiner (multiple matches), Hogan, DDP, and Sting were not simple destruction of jobbers and I would assume that's what most of the content will be as opposed to squashes of Brad Armstrong or Lodi. He doesn't have a big catalog of great matches but 2 discs of good material seems reasonable.


But his matches against those guys were BAD. The guy could barely work, period. He excelled when it came to just making mincemeat out of a guy in five second. You ask him to actually WRESTLE then you expose his flaws and you end up with his WWE run basically.

Its like releasing a set of matches were Dean Malenko tries to brawl. Its a cool idea, but seriously, what the hell?


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

I know it has been done to death but here are my top ten of the year.

1. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (Wrestlemania 26) - ****1/2
2. Smackdown Elimination Chamber (elimination Chamber) - ***3/4
3. Nexus vs Team WWE (Summerslam) - ***3/4
4. RAW MITB (MITB) - ***3/4
5. Smackdown MITB (MITB) - ***3/4
6. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler (Bragging rights) - ***3/4
7. John Cena vs Batista (Extreme Rules) - ***1/2
8. Daniel Bryan vs The Miz vs John morrison (Hell in a Cell) - ***1/2
9. Edge vs Chris Jericho Wrestlemania 26) - ***1/2
10.RAW Elimination Chamber (Elimination Chamber) - ***1/2


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Here's mine from what I've seen this year:

1. Undertaker vs HBK- WM
2. SD! Elimination Chamber
3. Cena vs Batista - Extreme Rules
4. Punk vs Rey- Extreme Rules
5. WWE vs Nexus- SummerSlam!
6. Jericho vs Daniel Bryan- NXT
7. Jericho vs Edge vs Orton- RAW
8. Sheamus vs Morrison- RAW
9. Jericho vs Edge- WM
10. Bryan vs Ziggler- RAW

Honorable mention to: Edge vs The RAW GM lol


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

According to Netflix these are the matches included in the Top 50 Superstars dvd.

"Lou Thesz vs Argentina Rocca," 
"Jack Brisco vs Dory Funk Jr," 
"Gorilla Monsoon vs Andre the Giant," 
"Hulk Hogan vs Iron Sheik" 
"Ravishing Rick Rude vs Ricky The Dragon Steamboat."
"The Rock vs Mankind," 
"Ric Flair vs Bret Hart," 
"Eddie Guerrero vs Big Show" 
"Edge vs The Undertaker."


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

> "Jack Brisco vs Dory Funk Jr,"


If this is the Florida one from 72 I hear is excellent then :hb Same goes for Eddie vs. Show if it's the April SD one. Rest of the matches look good.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Top 10 of this year
1) Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM26- ****1/2
2) Edge vs. Jericho WM26- ****
3) Smackdown EC- ****
4) Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan Bragging Rights- ****
5) Team WWE vs. Team Nexus- ****
6) Smackdown MITB- ***3/4
7) The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan NOC- ***3/4
8) CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio ER- ***3/4
9) Batista vs. John Cena WM26- ***3/4
10) Raw EC- ***1/2

Top 5 2009
1) Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM25- *****
2) Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio The Bash- ****1/2
3) Edge vs. Cena Backlash- ****1/4
4) Raw EC- ****1/4
5) John Morrison vs. Rey Mysterio SD (can't remember which show, just that Morrison won the IC Title)- ****


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I really love the Hardyz/MNM match from December to Dismember. Thinking about purchasing the DVD for that match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Best Matches of 2010:
1. Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker {WrestleMania XXVI}
2. Team WWE vs. The Nexus {SummerSlam}
3. Batista vs. John Cena {WrestleMania XXVI}
4. The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan {Night of Champions}
5. Edge vs. Chris Jericho {WrestleMania XXVI}


----------



## Yon (Jun 12, 2007)

Whats with all of the 'Best of' DVD's these days? I'm a bit bored of them now. They should start actually releasing PPV's from WCW and ECW, I don't see why they are slacking with that, they have a ton of WCW and ECW events there that they can release yet they are just sitting there gathering dust.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Top 5 in WWE 2009*

1. CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy (SummerSlam)

2. Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio (The Bash)
3. Raw Elimination Chamber (No Way Out)
4. Edge vs John Cena (Backlash)
5. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (WM 25)


----------



## acdc22287 (Apr 26, 2009)

Top 5 in 2009
1. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels WM25
2. Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho The Bash
3. Edge vs John Cena Backlash 2009
4. Smackdown Elimination Chamber NWO 2009
5. RAW Elimination Chamber NWO 2009

Top 5 2010
1. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels WM 26
2, CM Punk vs Rey Myserio ER 2010
3. Daniel Bryan vs The Miz NOC 2010
4. WWE vs Nexus Summerslam 2010
5. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler BR 2010


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Just finished watching the DVD of Night of Champions '10. First of all, I have to point out something very funny. The last two WWE ppvs that I bought on DVD were Bragging Rights '09 and Hell in a Cell '09, neither of which, incidentally, were ever sold at Best Buy, only at Kmart, Walmart, and FYE. Since Bragging Rights, I haven't wanted to own any of the WWE ppvs--Survivor Series, TLC, RR, EC, Extreme Rules, Over the Limit, FFWAY, MITB, SummerSlam, save for WrestleMania, which I bought on blu-ray, simply because it was WrestleMania on blu-ray. Why is this funny? Because they've ALL been available at Best Buy. So now I see a ppv that I definitely want to buy--Night of Champions--and Best Buy doesn't carry it.

Anyway, onto my thoughts:

*Dolph Ziggler vs. Kofi Kingston*
To me, you can never go wrong with pairing off two up-and-comers in the second-tier divisions. Any combo of Ziggler, Kingston, Morrison, McIntyre, Miz, always seems to work. I loved the matches between Kofi and Miz, Kofi and McIntyre, between Ziggler and Morrison, so I knew this would be no different. Granted, I know they wrestled A LOT on TV before this match, but luckily, I don't really watch SD, so this felt fresh to me.

Good, good match. Fun, exciting, good wrestling, surprising finish. The perfect opener. Light years better than the match from SummerSlam.

***1/4

*The Big Show vs. CM Punk*
For a match under five minutes, this is actually quite good. Punk flies all over the place, even takes down Show at a couple of points, the pace is fast, the action is great, and then it ends out of nowhere. A fun little match, but for only under five minutes, it still felt like it should have been on SmackDown.

**1/2

*The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan*
It's nice to see a match for a second-tier title get such a great build. Classic match right here, and another five minutes would have made it feel like a main event. It was that good. Both are great, the story was good, and the end was perfect. Good match.

***3/4

*Melina vs. Michelle McCool*
Standard divas match, no better or worse.

**1/4

*The Undertaker vs. Kane*
When I first saw this match in passing, it just seemed like a lot of punching and kicking, but you know what? I realize that it worked. This was a great brawl in every sense of the word. Normally, I'm not a fan of that formula, but the story was great. Kane had the upper hand and the entire match was a game of catch-up for UT, who was constantly trying to get to the same level, but couldn't. That made it very interesting. This match was much more fun than I remember, and the right man won.

***

*Tag Team Titles*
For a match announced only seconds before, this was pretty good, too. You had The Harts, the Usos, McIntyre and Rhodes, Bourne and Henry, Santino and Vlad, so you had a lot of talent here. The eliminations were quick, but then it turned into a solid tag team match.

**1/2

*Six-Pack Challenge*
My complaints on this match are simple: Jericho was eliminated too quickly. Der. Don't advertise a six-man match and then only have it be six men for a minute and a half. I like the idea of time between eliminations. Second, I don't like that Orton made half the eliminations. I get that he's over, but it would have been nice for Sheamus to get a pin somewhere. Cena could have easily eliminated Jericho. For Orton to eliminate Jericho, Barrett, and then Sheamus is overkill. Not only that, but he didn't trade counters with Barrett at all. Cena started hitting everyone with chairs, and then Orton hit the backbreaker, RKO, 1, 2, 3. It was anticlimactic. Even worse was when Sheamus came back, and the final two went at it for under a minute. Sheamus hit the kick, it didn't work, then went for his finisher, counter, RKO, over. It went from a 3-way to over within two minutes. It was really anticlimactic.

Other than those nitpicks, the match was very entertaining. Classic main event. Great little stories throughout, Edge's elimination was great, Cena's revenge on Nexus was awesome, Barrett pinning Cena was shocking, and the right man won. It was certainly cool to see Orton win as a face.

***3/4


To me, this was the best ppv of the year, even though that's not saying much. Every match was good to very good, there was no filler, and it had a great main event. I liked it much more than WM XXVI and MITB, though I still think this has been the worst year for ppvs since 2004.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's hoping we got some Buddy Rogers matches on the Greatest set. I mean hell, the SOB invented sports entertainment.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Top 10 of this year*
1) Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM26 - ****1/4
2) Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz NOC - ****
3) Wade Barrett vs. John Cena HIAC - ****
4) Team WWE vs. Team Nexus - ****
5) Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan BR - ****
6) Smackdown MITB - ***3/4
7) CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio ER- ***3/4
8) Smackdown EC - ***3/4
9) Batista vs. John Cena WM26 - ***3/4
10) Raw EC - ***1/2

*And for last year*
1) Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM25 - ****1/2
2) Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho TB - ****1/2
3) Edge vs. John Cena - ****1/4
4) Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho ER - ****1/4
5) Edge vs. Jeff Hardy ER - ****
6) Raw EC - ****
7) Rey Mysterio vs. John Morrison - ***3/4
8) Smackdown EC - ***3/4
9) John Cena vs. Triple H vs. John Cena SS - ***3/4
10) CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy SS - ***1/2


----------



## furby12345 (Feb 14, 2007)

haribo said:


> *Top 10 of this year*
> 1) Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM26 - ****1/4
> 2) Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz NOC - ****
> 3) Wade Barrett vs. John Cena HIAC - ****
> ...


Agree with the majority of these but a couple... serously?!


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Getting in the mood for Survivor Series, watched a few matches today.

Survivor Series 2002 
Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships
Kurt Angle and Chris Benoit vs. Los Guerreros vs. Edge and Rey Mysterio (C)- ****1/4

Survivor Series 2004
Fatal 4 Way Match for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship
Rey Mysterio vs. Billy Kidman vs. Chavo Guerrero vs. Spike Dudley (C)-***1/2

I really enjoyed both of these matches, and I have always thought that fatal four way match is overlooked. SS 2004 in general seems to be overlooked though. The Survivor Series 2002 triple threat tag match speaks for itself. With all of that talent in the ring, what did you expect?


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Watched Orton/Triple H from Unforgiven 04 last night, and I must say, what an underated gem of a match it was. Full review later..


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Jaysin said:


> Watched Orton/Triple H from Unforgiven 04 last night, and I must say, what an underated gem of a match it was. Full review later..


Most people shit on that match, although I have never understood why. I think it's pretty great.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Question: I live in the US right.... will Silvervision DVDs work on my 360? And how can I get these DVDs here if its true. I need some 1998-1999 WWF shit


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Nah they won't work because they are Region 2 DVD's. You need to buy a specific type of DVD player for them. I think Silvervision only services the UK and the rest of Europe, so I really don't know how you could possibly get DVD's from them.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Man, thats bullshit.... WWE should release all those Tagged Classics on DVD in the damn US


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

The listing for the Bobby Heenan DVD is posted on Silvervision:

Disc 1
Chicago Root

Manage like a Wrestler

Orange Fire

Weasal Suit

Remembering AWA

Bright Lights, Big City

Heenan Family

WrestleMania

I Am Not a Weasal

Manager of Champions

Primetime

The Bobby Heenan Show

Commentating with Gorilla

Leaving WWE

WCW

Health Issues

Hall of Fame

The Executioners

AWA Manager of the Year 1976
AWA All-Star Wrestling – 25th December, 1976

The Wrestling Bear

Centerfold

“Honey, I’m Home!”

The Other Weasel Suit

“I Am Not A Weasel”
Tuesday Night Titans – 2nd October, 1984

Bobby Heenan & Gorilla Monsoon go to Busch Gardens
Prime Time Wrestling – 12th December, 1988

Get Your Popcorn Ready

Golfing Tips with Bobby Heenan & “Mean” Gene Okerlund
Sterling Farms Golf Course – October 1991

Bobby’s Big Entrance
WrestleMania IX – 4th April, 1993

Gorilla Monsoon Fires Bobby Heenan
RAW – 6th December, 1993

The Humor of Bobby Heenan

A Farewell to Gorilla
Nitro – 11th October, 1999

The Wedding Eulogy

“Freakish Noises”
WrestleMania XX – 14th March, 2004

Bobby Heenan’s Induction into the WWE Hall of Fame
WWE Hall of Fame – 13th March, 2004

Disc 2
Battle of the Managers
Bobby Heenan vs. Lord Alfred Hayes
AWA St. Paul, MN – 13th January, 1980

Weasel Suit Match
Bobby Heenan vs. Greg Gagne
AWA St. Paul, MN – 17th August, 1980

Handicap Match
Hulk Hogan vs. Nick Bockwinkel & Bobby Heenan
AWA - St. Paul, MN – 2nd May, 1981

Bobby Heenan vs. Salvatore Bellomo
Madison Square Garden – 26th November, 1984

Weasel Suit Match
Bobby Heenan vs. Ultimate Warrior
WrestleFest ‘88 – 31st July, 1988

The Royal Rumble Match
Royal Rumble – 19th January, 1992
Commentary By: Bobby Heenan & Gorilla Monsoon

Gimmick Battle Royal
WrestleMania X7 – 1st April, 2001
Commentary By: Bobby Heenan & Gene Okerlund


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont care whats on it, I'm getting this no matter what. Bobby The Brain Heenan defined entertainment.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

You know someone is awesome when 2 matches on his DVD are there for JUST his commentary. Will most certainly be picking that DVD up at some point, along with the Ted DiBiase DVD set that is apparently going to be released next year too .


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

pjc33 said:


> Most people shit on that match, although I have never understood why. I think it's pretty great.


I've noticed people love to shit on all of Orton/Trips matches. While I personally think most of their bouts are un-deserving of the hate, I can see why people rate them low. 

I enjoyed their feud from 04/05 versus their latest effort. It works a whole lot better with Triple H as the heel and Orton in a face/tweener role. The Unforgiven 04 match was as solid as it gets, not a tehnical classic, but that isn't its purpose. 

The story made the match compelling, it was a very hot feud, and both played their roles to a perfect T. You had the hottest stable at the time (Evolution), led by Triple H, you also had Flair which added credibility and both Trips and Flair had already been working together for a year or so before the formation. Then you had the young buck, 3rd generation athlete with good looks and all the potential in the world, he was being mentored by the best in the business and he fit the concept of "Evolution" perfectly. Then you had the powerhouse, the animal, the protector of the group, but still a rookie, in Batista. The group itself was great, I loved their gimmick, the old and the new meeting together to form as one. The suits, money, cars, women, and championships. THAT was Evolution. 

Speeding up things, it brought you Summerslam 04, where Orton won the World Championship, and officially got the ball rolling on the demise of the group. Triple H being motivated by the Gold caused him to turn on Orton. A bit clichéd, but it was a pivotal moment. It was great with Batista having Orton on his shoulders celebrating, Trips giving Orton the thumbs up, then giving the thumbs down and telling Batista "Now", and thus the beatdown began, and Orton was left in a pool of his own blood. 

So it was a pretty big deal, I mean you knew the turn was coming, but when it actually happened, it was a big moment. This group that had been together for over a year had officially started to crumble, and it was Ortons time to stand on his own two feet. So this whole feud had arguably had a pretty long build, atleast as far as building Orton up.

Now. It seems one of the main complaints is the fact that Orton wasn't seeming to be able to get over as a face as well as expected. Also the other big complaint is the shitty one month title reign. I can agree on both aspects, but those two issues didn't detract anything away from the feud itself to me. Orton did have his fans, and it seemed that his problem was that he was trying to hard. Though, it also helped that he was going against Triple H, who plays heel as good as anyone. 

The match itself at Unforgiven was very well done, and Orton played his part just as he should've. He was cocky and arrogant, which pissed Trips off. It had a good dynamic to it, the young cocky guy who has alot going for him, and has the tools the get it done, but might be too cocky for his own good. Then you have the teacher, the guy who has already held the championships, already been the main event guy, the guy who knows how to get the job done, the older more well rounded guy, who basically knows Ortons' game as he had him under his wing teaching him for close to two years now. 

The match started with Orton keeping up with The Game, and really just rubbing it in his face. Such things as Orton slapping Trips right across the face on a couple occasions as a sign of disrespect was great. It made the match feel as personal as it was supposed to be. Obviously this infuriated Triple H, and he began to get really pissed off and started doing what he does best and started singling out Ortons' leg and it went on from there. I thought the pacing was fine with both guys getting in a good amount of offense. The ending is where I can see people getting turned off, and I can understand that. Though it fit with the story, Evolution viewed Orton almost as a traitor, and of course they were gonna try and help bring the title back to the stable, its wrestling 101. Orton looked good at first, holding off Batista and Flair, until Trips got the chair and blasted it across his face (which Orton sold like a champ). Followed by the Pedigree on the chair and that was that. 

I would've rather had Orton retain, have the match at Survivor Series 04 as it happened originally, then drop it to Trips at the Rumble 05. That would've gave Orton a little longer, more credible reign, and would've helped him get over more as a face. They killed his momentum with him losing at Unforigven, but the match was still well done regardless of the outcome. I enjoyed it, and while I would've booked it a little different, it's still a great match.

I'd go around *** 3/4 for it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCal said:


> You know someone is awesome when 2 matches on his DVD are there for JUST his commentary. Will most certainly be picking that DVD up at some point, along with the Ted DiBiase DVD set that is apparently going to be released next year too .


2nd most entertaining commentator and No1 manager in the history of wrestling.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> 2nd most entertaining commentator and No1 manager in the history of wrestling.


*seriously hopes Michael Cole isn't #1* .

And I could do with giving Orton/HHH Unforgiven 04 a rewatch at some point in time. Only remember hating their feud and the RR match between them; I remember fuck all about the UF match. Saw them at a live show in November too, and that was pretty dull as well .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Nah, ofcourse not man. Its clearly Steve McMichael. *HERE COMES MONGO!*


Nah but seriously, its Jesse The Body Ventura. Dude was awesome. He's half the reason Ted Dibiase vs Jake The Snake was the my favourite match of Wrestlemania 6.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Jesse was awesome, but I'd still take Heenan over him as a colour commentator. Definitely my #1 though. Thinking about it, there aren't many I would put on my list of top colour commentators. Heenan and Ventura are #1 and #2, and should be on anyone's list (order doesn't matter that much)... then maybe JBL and Lawler could make the top 4, since they both had periods of greatness... and after that? Probably have to start looking into guest commentators like Punk etc lol .

While commentators is sort of the subject (as your King, I'm MAKING it the subject ), what would everyone's dream team be? Always see threads and shit for dream matches, but what about dream commentating teams?

Bobby Heenan and Lance Russell would be one of mine, along with Heenan and Solie and JR and Heenan (not going into play by play with play by play territory).


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

HHH/Orton from UF04 was good I thought. Probably a top 3 HHH/Orton match (NM 07 rematch, RR05 would be top two).

I'm looking more forward to the Heenan set than any WWE release since, Idk the Steamboat set maybe.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought Orton/HHH was as bad as everyone said, for so many reasons. First of all, most remember that at the time, it was widely believed that it would our main event for the next WrestleMania, so hot-shotting such a HUGE match felt like a disappointment. Second of all, yeah, it really sucked that HHH won, because it was just a testament to how poorly planned Orton's title win was, and it was even more upsetting that they used such a huge match to clean up the mess.

As for the match itself, it just seemed like a lot of punching and kicking, and man, it was long. To me, it was a bad match.

The rematch on RAW in January '05 was better, simply because it was short, sweet, and the crowd was white-hot. Orton also got the win.

The RR '05 match wasn't bad, it was just awkward. The big problem was that by late January '05, everyone knew that Orton's face turn had flopped and he had no chance of winning the title back. The concussion angle was also very strange. The match was okay, but it just never clicked. The lack of involvement from Evolution was nice, though.

Like many think, the best match was the LMS match from No Mercy '07. Orton was sinister, HHH felt more like a valiant company man, there wasn't an over-reliance on weapons, the finish was great, and a star was born. Possibly the best LMS match...ever. The match they earlier in the night was fun, too, mostly because it was the OPENER, and it was short and sweet.

Their worst feud was in 2008, because it was so horribly one-sided. HHH won the title from Orton in the 4-way, they had that pretty good match on RAW the next night, they had a so-so cage match at Judgment Day '08, LMS II wasn't as good as the first (even before the injury).

The only good thing about their WM XXV match was that they hit their finishers in the first minute, and I love how HHH got his revenge, otherwise the match was boring.

The nodq match they had a few weeks later was fun, but their second-best match was the LMS III on RAW. Even with the non-finish, it was still great. Of course, a week later, they had that dreadful "Three Stages of Hell" match at The Bash.

They don't have chemistry, but they do know how to make the best of the "nodq" type of match.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Idk if you guys have seen the little preview for The Top 50 Superstars DVD but here's one from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/WWE-Top-Super...ef=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1289443447&sr=1-1 

It reveals #19 on the list. It's an interesting choice for sure.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Edge as #19 is surprising to me seeing as this is WWE putting this list together. I thought they would put him top fifteen at least.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Edge wouldn't make my top 50 anything.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

> The rematch on RAW in January '05 was better, simply because it was short, sweet, and the crowd was white-hot. Orton also got the win.


<3 that match.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Not being sarcastic here, but what does that mean?


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

If your asking what <3 means, its a heart. As in he loves that match haha


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, I was, thanks.

I'd love to see that match on the new Orton DVD.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> HHH/Orton from UF04 was good I thought. *Probably a top 3 HHH/Orton match (NM 07 rematch, RR05 would be top two).*
> 
> I'm looking more forward to the Heenan set than any WWE release since, Idk the Steamboat set maybe.


Orton and HHH had a great LMS match on RAW as well. It was right before their 3 stages of hell match and it went to a draw. I remember people having it at around ***3/4 here.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I was one of the people who gave that Raw LMS match ***3/4 . second best match between them, and one of only two matches they ever had that I would be interested in seeing again because I LIKED it (their NM 07 LMS match is the other), and not because I didn't remember it (Unforgiven 04 match for example) .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I adore their No Mercy 2007 match. Havent seen it in a while but its probably one of the last matches I truly marked out like crazy for. Triple H put in a hell of a performance.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

redeadening said:


> I adore their No Mercy 2007 match. Havent seen it in a while but its probably one of the last matches I truly marked out like crazy for. Triple H put in a hell of a performance.


Agreed 100% on that. I've never seen Triple H do a better job wrestling as a face. And I to marked the fuck out when I saw Orton hit that last RKO.

And congrats to Bobby Heenan for having the only DVD ever to be released with not one but 2 weasel suit matches.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

raw-monster said:


> Orton and HHH had a great LMS match on RAW as well. It was right before their 3 stages of hell match and it went to a draw. I remember people having it at around ***3/4 here.


Damn I didn't even know this existed.  Definitely going to have to watch that.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Well the match did take place on Raw in 2009... when Raw was just god awful week after week after week after week after week after week after week... urgh. So not surprising you didn't know about it .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Trump bought RAW that night. It was awesome.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I remember promising to watch the Cena/Michaels match around that time and haven't got to it nearly two years after.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

redeadening said:


> Trump bought RAW that night. It was awesome.


Right when dirt sheets were reporting that Flair was going to be the new GM? :lmao


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

raw-monster said:


> Orton and HHH had a great LMS match on RAW as well. It was right before their 3 stages of hell match and it went to a draw. I remember people having it at around ***3/4 here.


I had that match at ***1/4, really good stuff.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Talking about some stuff I saw on Superstars & SmackDown:



Spoiler: fghdfyuik



Zeke vs. Primo
Zeke is really cool. As a heel he was pretty damn boring from what I saw, but as a face he comes off as a guy having a blast beating up the stupid heel with nothing fancy or sloppy or dumb. Match was hort and Primo got almost nothing but a long Primo-offence match would suck so this was fun. 

Ryder vs. Tatsu
Fuck Ryder and YOSHI should have retired him. Next.

McIntyre vs. Kaval
McItyre's great, and this performance here was a ball. I like how creative he is, using the apron to suplex, kicking the rope when Kaval was walking out, it was good to see moves like that in 2010. He doesn't just plunk it together like a pile of moronic moves either, he uses effective submissions and restholds and can really put together a match. Kaval wasn't a Great Khali either, his rolling LIGER kick near the stairs was great and he, well, didn't, do...bad? Yeah okay that sounds all right. 

Kane vs. Show
Saw about a minute of this and changed it over to watch McI/Kaval, but this was two 7 footers punching each other with a bonus feature of 440 pound shoulder blocks. :hb

Del Rio vs. Kingston
AHRGRHRGRHG. I try to like Del Rio but he's making it so fucking hard. Idiot can't do anything that isn't a flippy armbar or a soccerball kick thingy. Hell, in the face he even kinda looks lost; "shit, what now?". That's when he fills it with heel stalling and lazy irish whip reversals that look totally identical to pre-planned rotuine crap. I don't have a "damn you retire already" thing with him like I would with Ken Kennedy, The Miz, Davey Richards, etc. but I won;t lie him retiring would probably shove a smile on my face. Kingston's not my cup of tea either, though. Crowd was stupidly quiet. 

Natalya vs. Layla
Hahaha divas.

Otunga vs. Edge
Could not be more boring. Well, I guess if it wasn't a lumberjack it would've been even more boring, but since Otunga can't even pucn properly or slap on a proper headlock (being dead serious about that, he *can't* put on a headlock), this was a total damn snooze. Kane's interference was....weird. 

Ziggler vs. MVP
I don't get MVP and never will, maybe it's becuas he's a face, but I just think he plain sucks. Ziggler's a hit and miss for me, and he was all right here, but I still had a hard time caring about this at all.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

So does anyone know why we were never given Vol. 3 and so on for the Survivor Series Anthology?? They just stopped at 1996. I mean you give us the complete WM, RR and Summerslam then just half ass the SS event??


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Ziggler/MVP from tonight's SmackDown was alright. Crowd didn't give a fuck though. Otunga/Edge sucked as expected since they both suck. Didn't watch anything else on the show.



Yeah1993 said:


> Damn I didn't even know this existed.  Definitely going to have to watch that.


Yeah you should. Great match. Easily their second best.



McQueen said:


> Edge wouldn't make my top 50 anything.


Top 50 at falling through tables maybe.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WWE's top 50 list revealed. If you haven't seen it yet prepare yourself because it's shockingly bad. I mean I know it was going to be bad but this just takes the cake:



Spoiler: click this and die



Source: Nodq.com 

WWE will be releasing a DVD called the "Top 50 Superstars of All Time" and The Wrestling Observer has revealed that Shawn Michaels will be revealed as the #1 superstar of all time on the release. Rounding out the top 10 includes Michaels, The Undertaker, Steve Austin, Bret Hart, The Rock, Harley Race, Ricky Steamboat, Andre the Giant, Rey Mysterio and Roddy Piper. No doubt this list will be controversial.

Here is how the full list looks from 1 to 50:

1. Shawn Michaels
2. The Undertaker
3. Steve Austin
4. Bret Hart
5. The Rock
6. Harley Race
7. Ricky Steamboat
8. Andre the Giant
9. Rey Mysterio
10. Roddy Piper
11. Eddie Guerrero
12. Triple H
13. Gorgeous George
14. Randy Savage
15. Curt Hennig
16. John Cena
17. Ric Flair
18. Dusty Rhodes
19. Edge
20. Jerry Lawler
21. Lou Thesz
22. Terry Funk
23. Hulk Hogan
24. Bruno Sammartino
25. Chris Jericho
26. Ted DiBiase
27. Fabulous Moolah
28. Freddie Blassie
29. Randy Orton
30. Pat Patterson
31. The Iron Sheik
32. Jimmy Snuka
33. Mick Foley
34. Kurt Angle
35. Buddy Rogers
36. Gorilla Monsoon
37. Junkyard Dog
38. Billy Graham
39. Jake Roberts
40. Big Show
41. Jack Brisco
42. Sgt. Slaughter
43. Kane
44. Nick Bockwinkel
45. Jeff Hardy
46. Dory Funk Jr.
47. Bob Backlund
48. Rick Rude
49. Batista
50. Killer Kowalski



A lot of the people they included are great, I didn't expect as many old guys as they put out, but the ordering is more confusing than anything PWI ever did.

edit- well damn missed that thread in the WWE section.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Lol, saw that list earlier... good they included people like Flair, Backlund etc... but the order is retarded, even by WWE standards . Only a good match listings could save the DVD now.


----------



## ASK HIM (Nov 13, 2010)

What are the top 10 or 20 matches from WWE this year?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

That list is an automatic FAIL for not having Hogan in the Top 3-5.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Is the list WWE only or like the whole of WWE-controlled mainstream wrestling? I certainly don't understand how Ric Flair could crack the top-25, if it were WWE only. As for the rest of the list, no comments.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Razor King said:


> Is the list WWE only or like the whole of WWE-controlled mainstream wrestling? I certainly don't understand how Ric Flair could crack the top-25, if it were WWE only. As for the rest of the list, no comments.


The latter. How else would guys like Gorgeous George and Nick Bockwinkel make the list.

As for the list, I like the variety of superstars it has, but I don't like the ordering. It's still something I'll pick up though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Rey and Eddie being ahead of HHH is pretty cool. Didn't expect that.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Wheres Chris Benoit. :side:


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

STALKER said:


> Wheres Chris Benoit. :side:


Who?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL at Terry Funk actually being infront of Hogan (and in many ways he should be but its surprising nonetheless), that makes me happy but that list automatically sucks for having Backlund near the back where Edge & HHH should be.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Backlund's position should've sent me into rage but I saw it coming. He should legitmately be above 90% of the guys he's below.

At least he made it above Batista. :hb



ASK HIM said:


> What are the top 10 or 20 matches from WWE this year?


Watch Kaval/McIntyre from the latest Superstars, it was great. 

that's about all I got.

Edit- actually screw that watch these if you haven't:

Michaels vs. Taker (WrestleMania)
Rey vs. Swagger (11/6 SmackDown)
Rey vs. Punk (WrestleMania & 12/2 SmackDown)
McIntyre vs. Christian (30/7 SmackDown)
Goldust vs. DiBiase (2/9 Superstars)
Kingston vs. Swagger (uh, it was October I think, some SD episode)
Edge vs. Swagger (Don't know this one either, Edge's return to SD)
Any Chris Masters match the whole year.

Go to whiskey and wrestling for what i haven't watched or whatever Sterling's blog's called.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Very surprised seeing Hogan being put that far up the list. Just as surprising to me was seeing Savage in a pretty low spot. I've found a lot of respect and love for Savage after buying his DVD earlier this year, one of my favorites. Cool to see Angle on the list too, sucks there is not Benoit, but thats expected. Hope there are some good matches on there, I'll pick it up.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Harley Race is No 6. That is my victory for the week.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Kaval/McIntyre on Superstars this past week was one of the better Superstars boughts in some time. I really hope WWE gets Kaval on track soon.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Just for the heck of it, my top-10 SUPERSTARS/personalities/performers would seem like:

_1. Hulk Hogan
2. Stone Cold Steve Austin
3. Shawn Michaels
4. Bret Hart
5. Bruno Sammertino
6. The Undertaker
7. The Rock
8. Rowdy Roddy Piper
9. Bob Backlund
10. Triple H_

WWE-centric. Overall, I'd include:
_
1. Hulk Hogan
2. Ric Flair
3. Stone Cold Steve Austin
4. Shawn Michaels
5. Bret Hart
6. Bruno Sammertino
7. Lou Thesz
8. Harley Race
9. The Undertaker
10. The Rock (he IS the most charismatic guy in sports-entertainment)_


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Jaysin said:


> Very surprised seeing Hogan being put that far up the list. Just as surprising to me was seeing Savage in a pretty low spot. I've found a lot of respect and love for Savage after buying his DVD earlier this year, one of my favorites. Cool to see Angle on the list too, sucks there is not Benoit, but thats expected. Hope there are some good matches on there, I'll pick it up.


Why does it surprise you? He is in TNA afterall.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Plus you also gotta account for the fact that Vince thinks Hogan is a giant douche. He always has. A profitable douche, but a douche nontheless.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Just bought the Jericho DVD from Silvervision

I had a large think though as looking at my DVD collection I really don't watch them often (I only have around 50-60). I usually (as of the last 2-3 years) only buy 3 disc best of sets (Ala Jericho / Rock / Stone Cold / Savage etc) 

I hope I get around to watching this as I still haven't got through the HBK one from the other month. I'm guessing this is worth the buy though?


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Crespo4000 said:


> I hope I get around to watching this as I still haven't got through the HBK one from the other month. I'm guessing this is worth the buy though?



Documentry was good with comments from other wrestlers which i liked & theres plenty if good matches on there, i really enjoyed watching him-HBK ladder match and him Rey again, both great matches, look out for the extra Jericho v the old man aswell as its really funny, well worth the buy.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

worth the DVD for Jericho vs. The Old Man. 

"Did you just use profaniity? You've offering me a cigerette?!?!?!"


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Watched a few of the Orton/Undertaker 05 matches ages ago, and finally got around to watching the rest of their series the other day. Here be my ratings:

*The Undertaker Vs Randy Orton*
WrestleMania 21 03/04/2005 - ****1/4
SummerSlam 21/08/2005 - ****1/4
Smackdown 16/09/2005 - ***3/4
& Bob Orton – No Mercy 09/10/2005 - ****1/4
Armageddon 18/12/2005 - ****1/2

Man, what a fucking series. Awesome feud too, starting off with Orton simply wanting to make history by ending the streak, then wanting to put the Dead Man out of action for good. Funny to think that I considered their WM match the best of the bunch, but now I'd probably put it second to last just ahead of the SD match! And the HIAC match, fuck. I liked it before, but this time it was amazing. Probably because I had watched their previous matches just before it, who knows. One of the most brutal cell matches ever imo, and the perfect way to end the feud.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

It was a great feud. I still remember one moment in particular. In the Wrestlemania 21 match, when Orton revered the Chokeslam to an RKO, I think I almost shat myself.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Watched a few of the Orton/Undertaker 05 matches ages ago, and finally got around to watching the rest of their series the other day. Here be my ratings:
> 
> *The Undertaker Vs Randy Orton*
> WrestleMania 21 03/04/2005 - ****1/4
> ...


Wouldn't go nearly as high on any of them. They're all good to great though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I think the Mania one is the only one I'd have near/at 4*. Never been a fan of Orton.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Full listing is out for the 50 top superstars set



> Disc 1
> 
> Top 50 Superstars Countdown Feature
> 
> ...


http://www.wwedvdnews.com/match-listing-for-wwe-top-50-superstars-dvd/6960/


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Terry Funk vs Harley Race*
Fuck yes. Sounds like one hell of a fight. Especially with those two each in their prime.

*Rick Rude vs Ricky Steamboat*
Anytime watching these two wrestle is a treat, especially in MSG. Never heard of this one, hope its awesome

*Jake Roberts vs Ted Dibiase*
I love these two, especially their feud together. Their Wrestlemania 6 match is my favorite from the PPV. Throw in MSG and a No DQ stip and we could have one damn fun match.

*John Cena and Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker and Batista*
Never had the chance to see it, but judging by the talent in this match, i'm gonna like it.

*Jerry Lawler vs Curt Henning*
Its Jerry Lawler vs Mr Perfect? Whats not to like 

*That match Lou Thesz is in with some guy I never heard of*
Never saw Lou Thesz wrestle. This match will change that.

*Kurt Angle and Jericho vs Triple H and Edge*
Match stacked with great talent with a good age, very interested in this one.

They coulda done alot worse.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

That Eddie/Show match from Smackdown! is fucking great. One of my favourite monster v underdog matches ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ali/Monsoon must be horrendous


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Not sure how I feel about that listing. Def a lot of stuff I don't have, but not too many on there I want to see.


----------



## LOU (Jul 28, 2006)

Top 50 superstars dvd looks rather good i must say.

Orton/Taker

Mania - ****
Summerslam - *** 3/4
SD - *** 1/4 
Casket - *** 1/2
HIAC - ****


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I am currently in the process of developing a list of my Top 10 personal WWE matches of 2010. I have about 6 right now and I am going through all of the matches and rewatching ones that I remember being awesome. Anyone know the date it was when Chrisitan faced Punk on Smackdown a few months ago?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Probably buying that, I'll read reviews and stuff first.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Man why did they have to stick Terry Funk's match with a guy that I really don't care for even if he was a legit badass.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Probably going to be clipped like a bitch anyway.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

wrong thread


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably the yeah1993. Stupid kids don't appreciate the real good shit from the 70's & 80's. Not enough flips and cool ass promos I guess.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

> NWA World Heavyweight Championship Match
> Lou Thesz vs Argentina Rocca
> Buffalo, NY
> 
> ...


Probably the two matches I wanna see the most out of this set.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Just a thought

If the WWE doesn't give us Undertaker v. Cena at Wrestlemania, they will have done a grave injustice to the wrestling world. That is the only match left for Undertaker, and as the two biggest faces over the last 5 or whatever years, this is what Wrestlemania is all about. And Undertaker isn't getting any younger!

And just to think they'll waste another main event on Taker/Kane, Cena/Orton, Taker/Barret even. Ugh.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Orton's ring work can be fantastic when he wants it to be.

Cena vs Undertaker needs to happen. If not, Lesnar vs Taker will do


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Danielson/Swagger from Raw was pretty good.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

i actually want to see that Funk/Race match in full, i watched the super clipped version and it didn't seem bad at all but maybe that's because it was super clipped


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

That Orton/Taker series was great, it was the feud that got me into wrestling so it has a special place in my wrestling memories.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Jack Swagger vs Daniel Bryan - **3/4

This was a short but good little match. It was a really fast paced stiff little match. I am really surprised that Bryan got a clean win over Swagger like that. I mean yea I know Swagger is not on the level as when he had the world title but they still use him pretty well on Smackdown and he is a former world heavyweight champion. Anyways, this was the best match of the night and I really hope that one day they have a rematch and have at least 5 more minutes.

Also, is anyone else surprised at how good the card for Survivor Series looks. I mean holy shit, this card actually looks really great.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

raw-monster said:


> Also, is anyone else surpsied at how good the card for Survivor Series looks. I mean holy shit, this card actually looks really great.


The cards have looked great all year. They have mostly turned out like shit though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't think the last 2 or 3 PPVs had good cards at all.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I looked at the Survivor Series card this morning and thought yuk. 

The 5 on 5 for example just seems such a bad mash together I'm not feeling it at all 

Anyway! Jericho DVD came today will stick it on later. Looking forward to it


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

raw-monster said:


> Also, is anyone else surpsied at how good the card for Survivor Series looks. I mean holy shit, this card actually looks really great.


That's the power of Piper and good go home build up. Great promos and commentary can make a card look so much better. That's why I miss JR so much. Michael Cole has never sold me a PPV.

Damn that reminds me, I don't have Piper's DVD. I'll need to get on that soon.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Can't say I care for the SS card. Barrett/Orton is all about Barrett and Cena rather than the actual match. Kane Vs Edge will most likely suck. Divas match? LOL. Morrison Vs Sheamus... meh. 5 on 5 match? Where the FUCK did that come from?

And Clique, get that Piper set asap! One disc with an awesome documentary, one disc with some great and/or really fun matches, and one disc of nothing but Piper's Pits. Best £5 I ever spent on wrestling .


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Morrison/Sheamus could be good.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Morrison/Sheamus apparently stole the show on the house show circuit.

Piper is still untouchable on the stick. You think you know all the answers, but then he changes the questions.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Fella vs Morrison could have great spotfest if they are given enough time.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ric Flair + Buckets of blood + grabbing Triple H's balls + Triple H doing nature boy strut= Awesome


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> Ric Flair + Buckets of blood + grabbing Triple H's balls + Triple H doing nature boy strut= Awesome


How awesomely random . Taboo Tuesday Cage Match?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hell yeah. Finally got my chance to see it.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Picked up the John Cena Experience om Blu Ray. Mostly because my roommate has become obsessed with Cena and wrestling in general and anything to keep her into wrestling is fine by me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your roomates thoughts on Arn Anderson?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bald, ugly bastard.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Her: Whose the old guy?
Me: Arn Anderson, he was a four horsemen, such a badass
Her: I don't care, when is Cena gonna be on again


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd kill the bitch with a Spinebuster.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

haha, she just got home from work and saw the blu ray and said "this is the best present ever." She doesnt even have a blu ray player but is under the impression its hers. Women:no:
In reality she does ask questions about old wrestlers and thought last night was cool giving respect to the people that paved the way.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone who does not worship Arn Anderson should leave this thread right now.


----------



## sanathj (Aug 11, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Anyone who does not worship Arn Anderson should leave this thread right now.


Amen.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't worship Arn Anderson. He's OKAY.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I've never watched an Arn Anderson match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> Hell yeah. Finally got my chance to see it.


Good man. Such an awesome match, one of the better cage matches I've seen too. Amazing to think that Flair could still have that kind of match at his age.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Good man. Such an awesome match, one of the better cage matches I've seen too. Amazing to think that Flair could still have that kind of match at his age.


Perfect in ring psychology. Triple H played the sick SOB role perfectly. Flair somehow managed to balance being the dirtiest player in the game and an underdog hero.

Those were some sick harley race style knees by Triple H, especially that one to the back of the head. Not to mention the stiff punches.

And the forearm to the crotch and ball grabbing spots were epic.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I don't worship Arn Anderson. He's OKAY.


Better than okay, bruh.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Perfect in ring psychology. Triple H played the sick SOB role perfectly. Flair somehow managed to balance being the dirtiest player in the game and an underdog hero.


That's not psychology. That's story telling.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

JoeRulz said:


> That's not psychology. That's story telling.


I dont follow.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

redeadening said:


> I dont follow.


Meh, whatever...


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Survivor Series now looks awesome

1. Randy orton vs Wade Barrett (Special Ref: John Cena)
2. Edge vs Kane
3. Del Rio/Swagger/Reks/Rhodes/Mcintyre vs Mysterio/Show/Masters/Kingston/MVP (Elimination Match)
4. Nexus vs Santino/Kozlov
5. Daniel Bryan vs Ted Dibiase (Just added, Official)
6. John Morrison vs Sheamus
7. O and I dont want to post spoilers from Smackdown but there is another match that will get added and it has potential to be MOTN and maybe even MOTYC if they give it enough time.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

JoeRulz said:


> Meh, whatever...


What did you think of Ric Flair's ball grabbing?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Anybody watch Cena's dvd yet? Is it any good? I'm in the States right now so there's no point in me buying it until I get home next year. I'd really like to see it before then though. Thoughts from those that have watched?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

The Best of Smackdown 1999-2009 came today, about to start watching it now


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

redeadening said:


> What did you think of Ric Flair's ball grabbing?


The best damn thing in pro wrestling.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I don't worship Arn Anderson. He's OKAY.


Please leave again.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

peep4life said:


> Her: Whose the old guy?
> Me: Arn Anderson, he was a four horsemen, such a badass
> Her: I don't care, when is Cena gonna be on again


This is acceptable if she's under 10.


Hohenheim of Light said:


> I don't worship Arn Anderson. He's OKAY.


this is your worst post ever.

Watched most of Raw and thought the set-up and stuff was really great. The iron Sheik is legitimately a better heel from the minute he was talking than anyone else in the company, I totally mean that. Wish Alberto Del Royale with Cheese hadn't been on there. I hope Michael cole gets fired, how the FUCK can you be bad at being a heel?? HOW???? He's just 100% untalented at everything. No redeemingly qualities. 

JR!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lots of people are bad at being a heel


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't really care for the Top 50 list as it is the opinion of the superstars today. I know who should be number 1 and that's number 21 on their list but at least the old timers get some recognition.

The matches for Top 50 look pretty good although I am worried the Thesz/Rocca and Brisco/Funk matches wont be in full because there is 12 matches on disc 2. Hope the latter is a full match because Funk/Brisco is poetry in motion and truly an example of a lost art in wrestling.

Not sure why Monsoon vs Ali is on here. More of a confrontation than a match.

Finally the Hart/Flair match everybody wants. IF YOU COMPLAIN ENOUGH, IT WILL COME.

Was hoping for the I Quit match for Rock/Mankind but happy with empty arena.

Top 50 Superstars, 21 matches, undertaker has 4 of them and yet no Bruno, Patterson, Bockwinkel, Rogers.

And lucky for me I don't have 19 of these matches so it's a must have depending on reviews and ratings.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Please leave again.


Might as well. This thread is in the shits.



Yeah1993 said:


> this is your worst post ever.


Speaks volumes, doesn't it?


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

i just saw vengeance 04 on sale for 3. 50, should i pick it up?


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

For 3.50, why even ask?


----------



## Fenty<3 (Mar 22, 2010)

I remember reading that there's a couple of ppl on here who make old RAW & Smackdown season sets ?? I've just got a few questions for anyone who can help me, thnx.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Fenty<3 said:


> I remember reading that there's a couple of ppl on here who make old RAW & Smackdown season sets ?? I've just got a few questions for anyone who can help me, thnx.


What would you like to know?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> This is acceptable if she's under 10.
> 
> this is your worst post ever.
> 
> ...


Michael Cole is awesome.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

^ agreed.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Unforgiven 2006

1. Jeff Hardy vs Johnny Nitro - ***1/2
2. Kane vs Umaga - **1/4
3. Spirit Squad vs The Highlanders - **
4. DX vs The Mcmahons/Big Show (HIAC) - ***1/2
5. Trish Stratus vs Lita - ***1/4
6. Rndy Orton vs Carlito - **3/4
7. John Cena vs Edge (TLC) - ****1/4


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah1993 said:


> This is acceptable if she's under 10.


Nope she's 22. Girl is obsessed with Cena, pretty much every other Facebook or twitter post says something about never giving up or hustle, loyalty, respect. At least I got her into wrestling. First I ease her in with Cena, then its some Flair, then its on to some Misawa and my job is complete.


----------



## RIPGuerrero (Nov 10, 2010)

These dvds are $5 on my local craigslist. I'm pretty set on getting One Night Stand 2005, Survivor Series 2002, and Backlash 2004. 

Out of these, which are the top 5: No Way Out 04-09, New Years Revolution 05-07, Backlash 03,05-09, Judgement Day 03-08, Bad Blood 03,04, Vengeance 03-05,07, Night of Champions 2008, One Night Stand 07,08, Great American Bash 04-08, Summerslam 02, Unforgiven 02, 03, 05-08, No Mercy 03-08, Taboo Tuesday 04,05, Cyber Sunday 06-08, Survivor Series 03-08, Armageddon 03-08

It should be noted I already have the Hell in a Cell, Ladder Match, Triple H, Edge,Rey Mysterio and Eddie Guerrero sets so I may already have the best match of some of these ppvs.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

peep4life said:


> Nope she's 22. Girl is obsessed with Cena, pretty much every other Facebook or twitter post says something about never giving up or hustle, loyalty, respect. At least I got her into wrestling. First I ease her in with Cena, then its some Flair, then its on to some Misawa and my job is complete.


Why bother? Everyone knows Cena is the greatest of all time. Flair? Pffff...

Nah but seriously, she will never give a shit about Misawa. For one thing hes just some chubby japanese guy who doesnt wear bright orange or purple shirts while holding up fingers. I mean hell, I've seen wrestling matches over 50 years old and I still have a hard time watching japanese guys wrestle sometimes.

Trust me, if she watches Flair and realises this crazy old man who likes to grab balls is somehow the absolute best our sport has to offer, you won.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

I know that Misawa is a long shot, it was a joke, the fact that she even watches wrestling is win enough for me. On another note Survivor Series has a chance to be great, or a complete disaster.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Depends on the booking, as usual. The Orton vs Barret match is just pure WWE style entertainment booking. If they can nail the story and keep control of the crowd, it will work. If they dont, we get Bragging rights.

The 5 on 5 could be enjoyable, some solid talent in that match.

Shame Danielson isnt on the card, but its understandable.

Sheamus vs Morrison could be great.

That match announced on Smackdown could be great.

Tag match could be funny, and pretty good.

Edge vs Kane. Well, two way past their prime dudes with stale gimmicks. I dont know what to expect.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Depends on the booking, as usual. The Orton vs Barret match is just pure WWE style entertainment booking. If they can nail the story and keep control of the crowd, it will work. If they dont, we get Bragging rights.
> 
> The 5 on 5 could be enjoyable, some solid talent in that match.
> 
> ...


*****SPOILERS*****

Daniel Bryan vs Ted DiBiase will happen at the PPV.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Depends on the booking, as usual. The Orton vs Barret match is just pure WWE style entertainment booking. If they can nail the story and keep control of the crowd, it will work. If they dont, we get Bragging rights.
> 
> The 5 on 5 could be enjoyable, some solid talent in that match.
> 
> ...


The under-card looks good but the main events do nothing for me. I'm fairly confident they'll add Danielson/DiBiase.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

WWEshop is having a Buy 1 Get 1 Free on certain DVDs. To redeem your free selection, use the free item dropdown when looking at any of the following items:

Best of SmackDown! 2009-2010
Raw The Beginning: Seasons 1 & 2
Wrestling's Highest Flyers
Breaking the Code: Behind the Walls of Chris Jericho
The Undertaker's Deadliest Matches
Satan's Prison: The Anthology of the Elimination Chamber
Best PPV Matches of 2009-2010
The John Cena Experience
WrestleMania XXVI 3 Disc Collector's Edition
SummerSlam 2010
Greatest Stars of the '90s
D-Generation X (1998 edited VHS re-release w/ bonus matches)
The Ladder Match
ECW Bloodsport
WrestleMania 23 2 Disc version

In addition, I have a code that you all could use.

Use code HOLIDAYOFFER to get the following discounts:

FREE STANDARD SHIPPING on orders over $30
$10 OFF on orders of $60 or more
$15 OFF on orders of $80 or more
$20 OFF on orders of $100 or more


I took advantage and I'm getting Smackdown 09/10, Raw 93/94, and 50 Greatest Superstars all for $42 total.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks man for posting that info! I just picked up four DVDs I've wanted for a while now, and two of them were free! I got Jericho, Highest Flyers, Best of Raw 93/94 and Best of PPV Matches 09-10.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

WWE Survivor Series 2010

Daniel Bryan/Ted DiBiase - ***1/2
John Morrison/Sheamus - ***1/4
Team Del Rio/Team Mysterio - ***
Dolph Ziggler/Kaval - ***
Edge/Kane - **1/2
Santino and Kozlov/Nexus - 1/2*
Randy Orton/Wade Barett - **

What more can I say than WWE dropped the ball on creating an interesting angle from this PPV. PPV started off great and lifted our expectations for the Main Event, which resulted in something that is far from what we all wanted, which is a tiny little touch of excitement. Nothing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WWE Survivor Series 2010

Daniel Bryan/Ted DiBiase - ***1/4
John Morrison/Sheamus - ***
Team Del Rio/Team Mysterio - **1/2
Dolph Ziggler/Kaval - ***1/4
Edge/Kane - **3/4
Santino and Kozlov/Nexus - 1/2*
Randy Orton/Wade Barett - **

Oddly enough, I'm not mad about the ending, just disappointed in myself for thinking WWE were going to put the title on Barrett, and that Cena was actually going to do something interesting and controversial by making Wade Barrett champion and screwing Orton, whether he turned heel or not.

Oh well, at least the World Title scene on SD has me hooked by a thin thread, wherevers now the WWE Title scene and Raw for that matter, I could care less about.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Solid PPV. Couldn't have asked for a better first half of the show, the second half was kind of disappointing.

Daniel Bryan vs. Ted DiBiase
Great match. Danielson just keeps bringing it on Sunday nights. I'd comfortably call this DiBiase's best match. It wasn't a carry job or anything either, DiBiase more than held his own, but once again Bryan got the best out of his opponent.

John Morrison vs. Sheamus
Another very good match. Not quite as good as Danielson/DiBiase but they worked well together. I'd like to see a gimmick match between them at the next PPV.

Dolph Ziggler vs. Kaval
The crowd didn't really care. It had its moments though. Worth checking out for some of the crazy shit Kaval did. 

Team Mysterio vs. Team Del Rio
Four matches into the show and all of them are worth watching. I didn't pay full attention to this because I was eating but it seemed like a fun match. Cody was great in it and Big Show owned some fools.

LayCool vs. Natalya
Wasn't focused on this either but I'm sure it wasn't that bad because they kept it short, Michelle and Natalya know what they're doing, and Layla has a big ass. Natalya winning the title and Beth making her return were nice.

Kane vs. Edge
Pretty much what I expected; it wasn't good. Didn't care for the finish but at least Edge didn't win the title. Edge pushing Kane through the barricade in the wheelchair was better than anything in the match.

Gabriel & Slater vs. Kozlov & Santino
Nothing match. Santino was funny in it at least.

Randy Orton vs. Wade Barrett
Really basic formulaic stuff. All of the emphasis was on the finish and what Cena would do which kept it interesting to an extent but it wasn't PPV main event quality. Not bad, not good.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Good ppv in my opinion. It leaves a lot of questions to be answered and we can only get them by watching.

I wonder if Kaval will ever get another title shot.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I suspect WM will unify the US and IC titles when Danielson and Kaval bring their chemistry to the biggest stage.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

superdupersonic said:


> I suspect WM will unify the US and IC titles when Danielson and Kaval bring their chemistry to the biggest stage.


That would be amazing, but personally I'm just hoping Kaval gets a match at WM one day at all. And that Dragon isn't put into MITB next year at WM.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

People getting annoyed at their own built up rumours as to what was going to happen make me laugh. Given the WWE and Cena made such a point in recent weeks to go over the down the line shit, he wasn't going to turn heel - nor will he - and given that he was fired he felt as though saying goodbye was more appropriate than beating the shit out of Barrett. It was a logical ending, perhaps not as exciting as the others, but I could make up that Austin and Rock will return tomorrow night and be disappointed when they don't - won't happen though.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Daniel Bryan vs. Ted Dibiase *** (MOTN)

John Morrison vs. Sheamus **

Kaval vs. Dolph Ziggler ***

Team Del Rio vs. Team Mysterio ***

Natalya vs. LayCool *1/2

Nexus vs. Kozlino *

Kane vs. Edge **

Randy Orton vs Wade Barrett *1/2


An okay event. Bryan stole the show again. Undercard was pretty fine, but main events sucked ass.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I take it Danielson gets another MOTN.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Danielson vs. DiBiase - ***1/2
Sheamus vs. Morrison - **1/2
Ziggler vs. Kaval - *
Team Mysterio vs. Team Del Rio - **3/4
divas - didn't watch
Kane vs. Edge - didn't watch
Santinoslov vs. Nexus - didn't watch
Orton vs. Barrett - didn't watch


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

the undercard was solid, jut a pity wwe dropped the ball with the 2 main events and pointless tag match


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

@ KC

Just one star for Kaval/Ziggler?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dibiase/Bryan: ***1/2.
Morrison/Sheamus: ***1/2
Kaval/Ziggler: ***1/2
Five on Five: ***
Natalya/LayCool: *1/2
Edge/Kane: *1/2
Orton/Barrett: **

Great first half...underwhelming second.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Bryan/DiBiase - Very good to start the show. Bryan put on the best match of the night once again for me. You've got to think that considering this feud only started last week on RAW and the fact that there aren't many midcard heels, this will continue until TLC and on this showing, I don't mind another match between the two. ***1/2

Morrison/Sheamus - Another strong match with both styles clashing really well. It was great to see Morrison get the win, he's obviously in the midst of getting some sort of push. I did find it a bit strange that he won with a running knee instead of Starship Pain, I wasn't expecting the match to finish at that poin at all but yeah, it was good. ***

Ziggler/Kaval - I thought it had the potential to be a bit better than it was but it was still a pretty good contest with some nice spots. As expected, Ziggler won and is continuing to establish himself as IC Champion. **3/4 

Team Mysterio/Team Del Rio - Good match, everyone played their role well. As expected, Mysterio and Show were the survivors but Del Rio's chickenshit heel routine was well done, Cody Rhodes' few minutes in the match where he was angry with people hitting him in the face were hillarious. ***

LayCool/Natalya - This was short as expected but it was good for the time it got. It was great to see Natalya finally win the title and the Beth Phoenix return afterwards was done well too. **

Kane/Edge - As expected, this wasn't exactly a classic. It wasn't terrible but it wasn't particularly engaging either. I had a meh reaction to the finish but it kept both men strong so made sense. I expect them to have a rematch at TLC in Edge's specialty match and they'll probably have a better match there. **1/2 

Nexus/Santino N' Kozlov - This was basically filler, to give the audience a break between the two World Title matches but it alright. It wasn't bad or anything. Plus, with Santino and Kozlov being the only face team in the division, this feud is almost certain to continue. ** 

Orton/Barrett - Not a great match overall, these two don't have much chemistry together because they're both quite slow in the ring, plus the fact that Barrett is green but it told a good story and the you were waiting to see what Cena was going to do so so that kept it entertaining and I'll add half a star on just because of that. Cena's farewell was very well done at the end, was made to look very real. **1/2


Overall Rating: This was a good show, particularly the first half. A lot of WWE PPV's this year have been of a similar sort of quality to this, where they're not absolutely brilliant but not poor either. The undercard wasn't built up great despite the matches involving good workers and you could argue that it didn't have a standout moment for a big four PPV and I suppose it didn't but overall, I thought it was a good way to spend three hours. 7.5/10


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

I really wish WWE made seasons of RAW and SD like most TV shows do and not these poor ass seasons for 2009 and 2010. Bring on the sets for 1996, 97, 98, 99(SD and Raw), 2000, 2001, 2002, and 2003


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

JoeRulz said:


> @ KC
> 
> Just one star for Kaval/Ziggler?


Yep, I thought it was a complete mess with a couple of cool kick spots from Kaval. Didn't flow well at all. Disappointing as hell as I predicted it to be MOTN, but Danielson came through once again .


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Yep, I thought it was a complete mess with a couple of cool kick spots from Kaval. Didn't flow well at all. Disappointing as hell as I predicted it to be MOTN, but Danielson came through once again .


I agree with that to an extent. I still thought it was pretty good (way better than one star) but it definitely lacked fluency at times. Didn't seem like they had much chemistry and the crowd not caring didn't help.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Was anyone surprised that there was no Undertaker on the ppv since it was his 20 year anniversarry.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Considering he's out injured, not really. Disappointed? Fuck yeah. Especially when the lights kept going out at during the early parts of the show, I thought maybe they had set it up for an Undertaker appearance and had done something wrong which caused the lights to go off when they didn't want them to .


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Taker just got buried. Would've been retarded for him to come back already whether he's injured or not.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Getting buried never stops him though .


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Usually takes him a few months to get out of his grave.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Taker? Buried? Usually he's the one doing the burying.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

DiBiase vs Bryan: ***1/4
Morrison vs Sheamus: ***
Kaval vs Ziggler: ***1/4
5v5: ***1/4
Natalya vs LayCool: **
Edge vs Kane: *1/2
Tag Team: *3/4
Orton vs Barrett: **


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like the WWE is gonna get awesome.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Not gonna lie. The old school Raw was pretty awesome, and the last 20 minutes of the recent raw just added to it. I think the youth movement is the greatest idea they could've done. Just waiting for title unification now.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

WWE's whole Youth Movement is good in theory... but in practice? The Jiz as champion? Urgh. Unless he wrestles Danielson on ever PPV until he finally drops the belt, I can't see Raw's main events being any good for a while.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Picked up Bragging Rights on BluRay today. I love how WWE puts the full go-home episode of RAW on the BD releases. If they do that for Survivor Series, that means the Old School RAW will be included, which would be awesome.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

I can't wait for the Best Buy exclusives to end so I can actually get PPVs when they're released instead of waiting months for them to be released over here. I have someone who got Cena for me but I can't rely on other people for every PPV sadly.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

KingCal said:


> WWE's whole Youth Movement is good in theory... but in practice? The Jiz as champion? Urgh. Unless he wrestles Danielson on ever PPV until he finally drops the belt, I can't see Raw's main events being any good for a while.


At least Miz is entertaining. Raw's main events haven't been very good since Batista left anyway.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

He's entertaining? Must have missed that second when he did something that didn't make me want to shoot him... .


----------



## Mafio' (Nov 23, 2010)

WWE was better on the Attitude Era (SCSA vs The Rock feud was just awesome)


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Miz is decent in the ring and can be carried to a good match (don't know if Boreton can do it though) and I'm entertained with his promos. Can't say the same about Boreton, he just puts me to sleep with everything he does.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Orton's been pretty average in the ring all year and Barrett has only ever had one good match so I'm not sure why people are making a big deal about Miz's ring work.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Just finished watching the 100 greatest Smackdown moments, was very good, if only for the longevity of it.

About to watch Viva La Raza, The Legacy of Eddie Guerrero (special 4 disc set, including both tribute shows of Raw and Smackdown)

I think, for fun, I'll do a tally of how many times I cry watching this, it lasts for about 10 hours in total, so it'll be a fair few times!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Been watching a lot of different wrestling lately and I'm 100% tunred off current WWE again. 10000000% now that 



Spoiler: die



that fucking talentless wanker is WWE Champion. Idk where this "great mic work" crap comes from at all. No one was a fan of him before his push so it's pretty obv. this forum's full of WWE-suck ups (oh and the demented TNA ones). I hope he retires and Vince McMahon steps down asap.



A little angry and stuff but by internet's really slow so 30% of the anger comes from there.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> Been watching a lot of different wrestling lately and I'm 100% tunred off current WWE again. 10000000% now that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. It's the equivalent of making Spencer Pratt WWE Champion!


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm not into the current product at all either, 2010 to me has really sucked and hasn't interested me at all. I'm not a fan of Miz, not a fan of the Nexus angle that seems too drawn out, haven't watched a full episode of smackdown since 03, hate Cole/King as commentators, just a general dis interest in the product altogether, same for TNA.

So, with that said, i'm going to watch some old Savage stuff.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

A-fucking-greed on the WWE product in 2010. I've hardly been watching any WWE show for quite a while now. It hasn't been feeling interesting. I might slowly start to watch Raw now given some of the stuff thats happeneing on it, but not sure how long thats gonna last for. 

Another thing I've been wondering is, what possible BIG match can WWE bring to us in terms of hype/executuon for Wrestlemania? If Cena/Taker doesn't happen, what big match has chances of happening at WM27? I wish Shawn Michaels was still here, he would have brought the magic to his big Wrestlemania fued.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Totally agree with you Holy, made a post a blue moon ago saying it's a grave injustice if we don't get Cena/Taker at Mania. That's the only thing the E has to provide. And while I agree the current product is definitely lacking, the last 2 Raws might have me hooked. The Cena/Barrett angle is one of the best things I've seen in pro wrestling in a while, though that isn't saying much.

I will say, Cena usually is involved in the most well executed angles.

Anywayssssssssssss 

Undertaker v. Orton, WM 21:

This was a gorgeous match. That reversal into an RKO was about as golden an opportunity as there gets with ending the streak. I thought they could've done it there, and nobody would complain. 

Orton is a weird guy to me. Early in his career he has some wildly entertaining stuff, and then he got kind of dull. He's a guy that just tends to get pretty stale, a stagnant guy. If the E does give us Cena/Orton at Mania, which I'm not terribly against, Orton needs to go over. However, I also felt like Edge needed to go over in the last couple manias. 

Haven't rated a match in almost a year. For Taker/Orton, I think ****1/4 does the trick, although I think rating matches is counterproductive to pro wrestling. Whatever.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

^^^^^ Undertaker/HHH.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Undertaker/HHH? I was rather underwhelmed at their WM17 encounter. And don't think they really have chemistry.

Although they haven't touched really in years. They had a little SD! encounter a couple years back, but nothing great. Would definitely have a big match feel going into a Mania, or PPV or whatever. Good thought rm


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've gotten a little more reinterested in the WWE this year but still never watch RAW or Smackdown on a weekly basis. I maybe watch 1 out of 10 episodes. Sorry but there is a bunch of other things i'd rather be watching or doing on Monday/Friday nights.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

KidCharlamagne said:


> Undertaker/HHH? I was rather underwhelmed at their WM17 encounter. And don't think they really have chemistry.
> 
> Although they haven't touched really in years. They had a little SD! encounter a couple years back, but nothing great. Would definitely have a big match feel going into a Mania, or PPV or whatever. Good thought rm


Well there was a report about HBK comming back as the special ref for Undertakers next Wrestlemania match. So just imagine how big Undertaker vs Triple H would be with Shawn Michaels as the special ref.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I wouldn't want to see another HHH/Taker match at Mania. I was never all that enthused with the one at 17. Not that its a horrible match or anything (still probably top 5 for HHH mania matches lol) but I generally find it overrated by most.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

HHH/Taker is my most overrated match personally. But that's just because they did that crowd fighting bullshit. I did hear of HBK referee return, which would be cool because it respects his retirement but gets him back in the fold. I know he does plan on doing non wrestling things, so might as well start now.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

2010 hasn't been a good year but I'm into it now with Danielson tearing it up and Miz winning the title.

I'd be down for another HHH/Taker match but they really need to do Cena/Taker at Mania. Cena/Orton doesn't interest me at all unless Cena's a full fledged heel and Kane/Taker doesn't interest me period. We've seen those matches a million times.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

HHH/Taker at Mania is a pile of crap but they could pull off a much better one in present day, hell I thought their 2008 match on SmackDown was better.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hunter's WrestleMania record isn't "praise-worthy," tbh; apart from 'Manias XIX, XX, and 22. Chip in 21, if you want. That match with Undertaker at X-Seven was good. Nobody really considered it to be great, so I can't say it's overrated. It's rated just fine. Some like it; some don't.

I agree with 1993. Hunter/Undertaker could pull off a better match, right now more than ever--even if 'Taker is nearing retirement and Hunter hasn't had a noteworthy singles classic since No Mercy 2008.

Haven't watched anything to do with WWE this year, but after hearing about the current main event scenario, I think WWE is lost. I don't mind Miz as the champ because who does WWE have anyway? CM Punk? Most aren't ready, and with the current main event stars in the river of staleness, I don't know what else WWE could do. Maybe a Jericho run had he not "retired?" That would have been cool, but this is good too. It's something fresh and it takes WWE to a new direction. I just think Miz should keep the belt until 'Mania or something.

The worst thing WWE did this year or last year was giving Sheamus the belt. Surely, Miz is better than Sheamus as WWE Champion.

I'm seeing Edge with another World Title run now since Edge seems to be WWE's default guy for the championship. Now that would suck more than anything else. Edge as champ, again?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Surely, the Miz is better than EVERYONE with the WWE title.


----------



## MarkusB (Nov 20, 2009)

My apologies if this is old news but i only read it today.

WWE will be releasing Survivor Series Anthology Volumes 3 (1997-2001) & 4 (2002-2006) in 2011

with Volume 5 (2007-2011) coming in 2012


----------



## Yaty holmes (Nov 24, 2010)

* 2 years ago


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Surely, the Miz is better than EVERYONE with the WWE title.


Can't comment much here. Not much WWE experience since the Miz became a "probable" future star.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I liked it better when there were rumours of him leaving the company.

Honestly though I'm not too worried since the Title isn't much to brag about anymore. I think Vince really wants to be a Hogan/Austin phenomenon again so he's trying to find "that right guy". Tried Sheamua and it didn't work so here's hoping Mizanin is flavour of the month.  If he doesn't draw anything then he'll probably give it to Barrett to see where it goes (I'd like that actually).


----------



## trip (Apr 13, 2003)

An "old friend" of you guys in this thread posted a list of 635 matches that he regards as ****+ 

http://www.wwedvdnews.com/over-635-matches-at-four-stars-from-north-america-by-brett-mix/7306/

Just thought I'd post


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> I liked it better when there were rumours of him leaving the company.
> 
> Honestly though I'm not too worried since the Title isn't much to brag about anymore. I think Vince really wants to be a Hogan/Austin phenomenon again so he's trying to find "that right guy". Tried Sheamua and it didn't work so here's hoping Mizanin is flavour of the month.  If he doesn't draw anything then he'll probably give it to Barrett to see where it goes (I'd like that actually).


I like the movement Vince is taking, bringing up the younger guys gives us a bright future to look forward to. For years, Vince has been recycling the same talent, it's time for a change and it's great that he's entrusted Miz with the top title of the company.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

A lot of my post was kidding-around stuff but I really wish The Miz wasn't Champion. I can agree that Vince should push newer guys but it's almost like a lot of people want to not because they like some of the new guys, they want him to do "just because he should" or whatever. Idk if it necessarily gives us a bright future, I mean it *could*, but it also *could* result in the worst period in company history, I guess it's worth a try.

I still like a pack of the "new fresh" guys (Barrett, Danielson, Kaval, ZEKE, McIntyre) and I'd be fine for a "new lead", but, Miz ain't one of them.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

trip said:


> An "old friend" of you guys in this thread posted a list of 635 matches that he regards as ****+
> 
> http://www.wwedvdnews.com/over-635-matches-at-four-stars-from-north-america-by-brett-mix/7306/
> 
> Just thought I'd post


lol from the list:

550)*Kurt Angle vs Kurt Angle* SD CAGE 02 ****

LOL!! Angle vs Angle in a cage! ahahahhah


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

The problem is the WWE decides to push someone by giving them a world title run. It used to be a King of the Ring victory, or an IC Title win, or a split with a tag partner. The product is so watered down now that the only way to effectively get someone over is by giving them a Title run. 

I say, eliminate the dual belts, do away with the brand split, and trim down the roster. With the lack of main even talent, I think the time is right to consolidate it and unify the belts. I can live with a brand split, but I sincerely believe in a Title Unification. And it's hard to have 2 separate rosters with one "prize".


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Would anyone else like it if the WWE made a best of WWECW set? I would love to see these matches on the set.

1. RVD/Angle vs Edge/Orton
2. RVD vs Kurt Angle
3. Big Show vs Ric Flair (Extreme Rules)
4. ECW Originals vs The New Breed (Extreme Rules)
5. Christian vs Jack Swagger 1
6. Christian vs Jack Swagger 2
7. Christian vs Tommy Dreamer (Extreme Rules)
8. Shelton Benjamin vs Yoshi Tatsu 
9. Big Show vs Lashley
10.Christian vs Ezekiel Jackson (Extreme Rules)
11.CM Punk vs John Morrison (ECW Championship)
12.Christian vs William Regal


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

trip said:


> An "old friend" of you guys in this thread posted a list of 635 matches that he regards as ****+
> 
> http://www.wwedvdnews.com/over-635-matches-at-four-stars-from-north-america-by-brett-mix/7306/
> 
> Just thought I'd post


Such an awesome site shame lowers it's standards by having his shitty stuff on there.


----------



## trip (Apr 13, 2003)

If you feel that strongly Platt may I suggest selecting the News tab, so then you'll only then get articles written by myself. His reviews are very long winded that can't be disputed but what's with the hatred here? He's not the only reviewer on there either.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^ He has crappy reviews. They are all just play by play and he doesnt say anything about the match pretty much. I would rather watch a match then read about every move that was done in it. There are much better review's on here where people actually talk about why a match is good, or not.

A few weeks before he got banned he turned into a real asshole by saying stuff such as "This whole forum will die without me", and he was getting in arguments with moderators.

He acted like his opinion was a fact and would call other people names if they had a different opinion then him.

He said that Benoit's wife was a bitch and deserved to die. What kind of an asshole do you have to be to say that.

He came on here and was saying he was going to kill himself and that he was really serious. A lot of people thought that he might do it. But he obviously did not do it and is now posting the same shit on other places. That was why he got banned.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Seth Rollins (Tyler Black) vs Richie Steamboat - FCW 11/20/10 *

***1/2

Can't wait for these 2 to go up to the main roster, the midcard would be 2000-2001 status.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KidCharlamagne said:


> The problem is the WWE decides to push someone by giving them a world title run. It used to be a King of the Ring victory, or an IC Title win, or a split with a tag partner. The product is so watered down now that the only way to effectively get someone over is by giving them a Title run.
> 
> I say, eliminate the dual belts, do away with the brand split, and trim down the roster. With the lack of main even talent, I think the time is right to consolidate it and unify the belts. I can live with a brand split, but I sincerely believe in a Title Unification. And it's hard to have 2 separate rosters with one "prize".


This. Ive never been a fan of the two title system.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

trip said:


> If you feel that strongly Platt may I suggest selecting the News tab, so then you'll only then get articles written by myself. His reviews are very long winded that can't be disputed but what's with the hatred here? He's not the only reviewer on there either.


I don't like anything about the guy his whole attitude stinks. I love your site I'm on there several times a day I just ignore anything done by him.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm not even sure how I feel about the new WWE Champ. I didn't watch Raw, and when I heard the news, I really didn't care. I personally feel that the whole MITB concept has worn out it's welcome, and is getting way too predictable with everyone winning once they cash in. Some of these guys are getting pushed too far up the card, too fast imo. I never thought Sheamus was ready for a run with the belt, he beat a couple jobbers, then went over Cena, and got absolutely no reaction. No one really cared, and he honestly didn't benefit much from it. He has been coming around a little bit in recent months, but I feel his 2nd run wasn't warranted either. 

I'm not really into the Nexus angle, it debuted strong, but once they got rid of some of the members, and then this stuff with Cena week in week out has made me lose all interest. Wade is doing a rather good job for the position he's in, but I'd keep him away from the title for now.

Miz, Idk what to say about the guy. He obviously has a love for wrestling, which I can respect. He also has been around for a couple years, and has worked his way up a little bit. He was in a somewhat over tag team with Morrison, but that really isn't saying much as the tag division is and has been utter shit since 2002. Obviously after his MITB win it was inevitable he was gonna win once he cashed it in, and I'm not too big on that. He has been getting some good reactions, but I don't think he's ready to be top dog of the company. He's hard to believe and take seriously as the champ. I have no interest in watching him, but I don't hate him or anything.

I like what they have going with Ziggler and Mcintyre, these are two of the younger guys that I actually enjoy watching. Mcintyre is awesome, he's being built slowly which is great, keep him in the midcard/upper midcard for awhile and just let him do what he's doing. I enjoy his character, he has good facial expressions/mannerisms, is solid in the ring and I can see him improving, I've liked his mic work from what little I've heard. I really like this guy. Same can be said for Ziggler.

Cena, is stale, been said a thousand times, and this stuff with the Nexus isn't helping. 

Edge, haven't been interested in him for quite a long time to be honest. I loved him back in 01-02, he was a totally different guy. Lets get 02 Edge ringwork, with his 05 Rated R gimmick and he'd be back on track.

Triple H, say what you want, but I miss the guy. I might start watching once he comes back. I've been a fan of him, and he does add to the main event scene, which is severely lacking. 

MVP, I wish they would re-package him into his former self. It's so easy to get him re-established back into his heel persona. He could definitely add that strong heel with great mic work with a gimmick that is different, but fits into everything well. I'd have him just start kicking ass, and have him do some type of angle where he goes after the U.S. or I.C. title, which in turn would help him get more money so he can start getting back his old "tunnel", and stuff like that. Or have him drafted back so SD, and make it out like he only went there under the condition that Teddy gave him the highest pay and a title shot or something to that effect. Obviously my ideas are very rough, but you get the basics. His persona is easy to repair, but the longer he stays as a happy, smiling, waving to kids, face, he's not going anywhere. Such a damn shame.

Small rant is over with. Just some of the things that have turned me off to the programming.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Platt said:


> I don't like anything about the guy his whole attitude stinks. I love your site I'm on there several times a day I just ignore anything done by him.


Are you guys talking about Austin101?


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

what do you guys think about the miz being champ?


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm indifferent. I never really got into Miz. He never really did anything to get me to care about him, ya know? He never had that big defining upper mid-card feud everyone needs to break into the main event. Right now it feels exactly like how it felt when Swagger won the world title earlier this year.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

i think its been built a lot better than swagger or shaemus because he had the money in the bank for a a few months and had talked about catching the champion off guard


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hbk96rRko09 said:


> i think its been built a lot better than swagger or shaemus because he had the money in the bank for a a few months and had talked about catching the champion off guard


Exactly. Plus he actually had great heat before he won the Title. Sheamus and Swagger had ZERO heat when they won.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I just wish he would have had a stable feud going on. Its like WWE doesn't believe in booking their mid-card strong and wonder why no one gives a damn about anything other than the main event.

He never got that awesome big mid-card feud with Cena.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

seancarleton77 said:


> Exactly. Plus he actually had great heat before he won the Title. Sheamus and Swagger had ZERO heat when they won.


yeah at least he was already over, shaemus was a nobody. and swaggie was just no.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

Jaysin said:


> I'm not even sure how I feel about the new WWE Champ. I didn't watch Raw, and when I heard the news, I really didn't care. I personally feel that the whole MITB concept has worn out it's welcome, and is getting way too predictable with everyone winning once they cash in. Some of these guys are getting pushed too far up the card, too fast imo. I never thought Sheamus was ready for a run with the belt, he beat a couple jobbers, then went over Cena, and got absolutely no reaction. No one really cared, and he honestly didn't benefit much from it. He has been coming around a little bit in recent months, but I feel his 2nd run wasn't warranted either.
> 
> I'm not really into the Nexus angle, it debuted strong, but once they got rid of some of the members, and then this stuff with Cena week in week out has made me lose all interest. Wade is doing a rather good job for the position he's in, but I'd keep him away from the title for now.
> 
> ...


Personally I think in the last few weeks/months Cena has been at the best he has been in a long time, apart from Wade Barrett and Alberto Del Rio I would say he has been the most entertaining person in the WWE, the emotion of the WWE universe towards him has been amazing, I haven't seen anything like that in a long long time, his promos have been good and the feud has been pretty entertaining too so I wouldn't say he has been stale, he has been far from it.

Also I found Austin101's list quite amusing, the amount of ***** matches he now has is hilarious, I remember him telling me he only ever rated four or so matches the full five stars, It's like he adds another star to a match for attention and so he has another reason to write up more reviews.

I also disapprove of The Miz winning the WWE title.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh jesus christ now fans are using the term WWE Universe.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Is there a rule that you should have only a specific amount of 5-star matches?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Of course. If you have around 5 ***** matches then your list is credible. If you have 20 or so then the meaning of ***** is lost.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL

But the "father of star ratings" has 50+ 5-star matches, right? 

Even though only four are from the 'E.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats because 90's All Japan was massively awesome.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Razor King said:


> LOL
> 
> But the "father of star ratings" has 50+ 5-star matches, right?
> 
> Even though only four are from the 'E.


I've never seen Norm Dooley's 5 star list, so I wouldn't know .


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I had no problems with Austin. As a matter of fact he even pointed me towards some pretty amazing matches. I don't know what he became like before he was banned but it sounds like he had a split personality and he was keeping his real life side from everyone else online until that day.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^^^^

I'm pretty sure he was talking about Dave Meltzer and not A101.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Thats because 90's All Japan was massively awesome.


True. But a WWE fan could say the same for WWE. It's all tastes.




KingCal said:


> I've never seen Norm Dooley's 5 star list, so I wouldn't know .


Really? I'd want to look at his 89474639 4-star plus list NOW? :shocked:


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

STALKER said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I'm pretty sure he was talking about Dave Meltzer and not A101.


oh.

I like how Meltzer always gets inside info from the locker room. He hasn't posted as much inside info on his site as he used to, which makes me assume his mole was Matt Hardy. LOLZ


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Just got around to watching and reviewing Undertaker/Mankind Boiler Room Brawl from SS 96. Fuck, what a BAD match. 1/2* for it at most lol. Disappointing as hell considering what they did before and after it.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

I remember this classic from a long time ago... what was so bad about it? I was kinda looking forward to watching it in the near future.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> I had no problems with Austin. As a matter of fact he even pointed me towards some pretty amazing matches. I don't know what he became like before he was banned but it sounds like he had a split personality and he was keeping his real life side from everyone else online until that day.


Oh gawd.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What are the most important matches (or series of matches if it was a storied rivalry) that you consider as defining of the WWE?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Andre/Hogan and Hart/Austin I Quit immediately come to mind.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The MEGAPOWERS EXPLODING deserves a shout out too.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

MSG 1/1984 - Iron Sheik vs. Hulk Hogan
WM3 - Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant
WM5 - Hulk Hogan vs. Randy Savage
WM10 - Razor Ramon vs. Shawn Michaels
WM13 - Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin
Bad Blood 1997 - Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker
SummerSlam 1998 - The Rock vs. Triple H
Raw 1/4/1999 - The Rock vs. Mankind
WM17 - The Rock vs. Steve Austin
SummerSlam 2002 - Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H
Royal Rumble 2003 - Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit
WM20 - Triple H vs. Chris Benoit vs. Shawn Michaels
WM21 - Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels
WM25 - Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels
WM26 - Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Just watched the 2 hour Jericho disc one life story (Not had time before) sooo many memories of when I got into wrestling. F*cking loved it. 

Really want to buy the Rise and Fall of WCW now - I'm assuming it's worth it?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Rise & Fall of WCW focuses a lot on Jim Crockett promotions and not enough on WCW. It was still good but it was disappointing.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

I bought December to Dismember 06 for 2 bucks today. Any reviews lol?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Worst show I've ever seen. Not even worth the two bucks. 

Wondering if anybody could help me with this, how many Benoit/Orton matches were there and how many Christian/Swagger matches were there? Throw ratings or a review or something too if you want.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Benoit and Orton faced each other about 7 times (not including tag matches or the NYR EC). 

There was the SS match, the match the night after on RAW, the best of 7 series, and then a couple of other TV matches. The SummerSlam match and the no holds barred were the best imo.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

That I know of, the Orton/Benoit matches consist of:


Two or three matches from the Best of 7, US Title series (SD06)
The No Holds Barred match (SD06)
SummerSlam 2004
Raw after SummerSlam 2004

Might be missing something here, but if memory serves, that should be right.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

If anyone has the Top 50 Superstars dvd already could you tell me if the Brisco/Funk is a full match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

would be surprised if it is


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm primarily getting it for Flair vs. Bret.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> Worst show I've ever seen. Not even worth the two bucks.
> 
> Wondering if anybody could help me with this, how many Benoit/Orton matches were there and how many Christian/Swagger matches were there? Throw ratings or a review or something too if you want.


December to Dismember 06

There's a Hardyz/MNM match that's maybe worth $2, but it's not as good as their Rumble 07 match. 

Swagger/Christian

-Christian's return match on ECW: don't have the date, but late Jan or early Feb 09. Really good little match.
-ECW Title match in February: this is the great one. Million stars, best selling ever.
-Backlash 09: great, second-best match together.
-Judgment Day 09: really good but a step back.

Then they had some triple threats with Dreamer and stuff. Nothing else essential, but you should see those 4 for sure.

Orton/Benoit:

-SS04
-Raw after SS04: 8/16?/04
From the best of series:
12/30/05; 1/6/06; 1/13/06

And then NHB from 1/27/06. Again, all worth seeing. I'd probably take the SS match as my favorite, but some prefer the Raw re-match and some prefer 1/13 and some prefer NHB. Might be one other, but I'm not sure. Cal has links to a few of the 06 matches, I think.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Jack Swagger and Christian:

2009.02.10 - ECW - Christian vs Jack Swagger (Christian's return)
2009.02.24 - ECW - ECW CHAMPIONSHIP: Christian vs Jack Swagger(c)
2009.04.26 - BACKLASH - ECW CHAMPIONSHIP: Christian vs Jack Swagger(c)
2009.05.17 - JUDGEMENT DAY - ECW CHAMPIONSHIP: Christian(c) vs Jack Swagger
2009.06.07 - EXTREME RULES - ECW CHAMPIONSHIP: Christian(c) vs Jack Swagger vs Tommy Dreamer
2009.06.27 - THE BASH - ECW CHAMPIONSHIP: Christian vs Jack Swagger vs Tommy Dreamer(c) vs Finlay vs Mark Henry

Then theirs a bunch of tag team matches.
2009,02,17 ECW
2009,03.03 ECW
2009.03.09 ECW
2009.05.05 ECW
2009.05.26 ECW
2009.06.18 SUPERSTARS
2009.06.23 ECW
2010.03.18 SUPERSTARS, 


Teamed with him on:
2009.06.09 ECW
2010.03.26 SMACKDOWN.

Then of course there was Money in the Bank from Wrestlemania 26 if you can count that.

That's every in-ring (match related) meeting to date between the two of 'em. 

Anyways in my opinion Backlash and Judgment Day are the only two matches worth watching between the two.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

raw-monster said:


> I bought December to Dismember 06 for 2 bucks today. Any reviews lol?


That is actually the one event that I can clearly remember as a bad event, if you got it cheap though and haven't seen it then might as well give it a watch, don't expect anything special though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Survivor Series 2010*

Daniel Bryan vs. Ted DeBiase: **3/4*
John Morrison vs. Sheamus: ***1/2*
Kaval vs. Dolph Ziggler: ****
Team Mysterio vs. Team Del Rio: ***3/4*
Natalya vs. LayCool: ***
Edge vs. Kane: **1/2*
Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel vs. Vladimir Kozlov & Santino Marella: **1/4*
Wade Barrett vs. Randy Orton: ****

It's been a long time since I've watched a wrestling show in full. The show was alright. I enjoyed certain parts of it and for the most part, the matches were all around the average mark. DeBiase and Bryan had absolutely no heat but the wrestling was fluent. The outcome was never in question but yes, not bad. Morrison and Sheamus was a good match, paced quite fast and played to Sheamus's strengths (the rush tactic). I really enjoyed the finish, the concept and execution both.

Kaval and Ziggler was a solid title match. Kaval's offense is really good and Ziggler is generally a solid wrestler. Came together well, although the action at parts felt disjointed. The Elimination Match was the best of the night. Pace was always on, some good moves and showings from all superstars included but nothing memorable to push it over that threshold to showstealer.

Women's match was good. The aftermath was better. I like Beth a lot. For the world title match, I actually enjoy the concept of the feud. Edge, unable to fulfill his WrestleMania dream after winning the Rumble, gains another opportunity at a seemingly unbeatable champion. The Edge character has attained new life in the vignettes of him with Bearer, I feel. But the match was dull and not much happened. But they managed to get the key points right and the heat was good, even though the crowd was as lively as they could've been. Tag Match was a fun addition to the show.

The main event had very little in the way of substance. Wade and Orton did nothing more than the bare essentials. Of course, John Cena was the main focus so that is not beyond forgiveness. Aftermath made the PPV for me though. John Cena choosing his integrity over his career and melting the Viper's heart was the most memorable part of the PPV for me.

*Overall: 4/10*

Pass Grade.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Orton vs. Benoit

Summerslam 2004
Raw 8.16.2004
Smackdown 8.18.2005
Smackdown 12.30.2005
Smackdown 1.6.2006
Smackdown 1.13.2006
Smackdown 1.27.2006 (No Holds Barred)


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

After hooking up my new HDTV and PS3, I decided to pop in a blu-ray that I've been dying to watch since I bought it in May: *WrestleMania XXVI*. So here are my second thoughts (second time watching since it aired) on the first six matches of the show:

*The Big Show & The Miz vs. John Morrison & R-Truth*
In 2010, a 3 1/2 minute opening match, especially for the BIGGEST pay-per-view of the year, is unforgivable. ShowMiz was thrown together just a month or so earlier, Morrison and Truth were thrown together weeks earlier, they never played off any real heat, and then they got no time. This match had wall to wall action, but at this length, how could it not? Another three minutes, and it would have been solid. Another seven minutes and it would have been good. Good while it lasted, but nothing more.

** (out of 5)

*Randy Orton vs. Ted DiBiase vs. Cody Rhodes*
The "legacy" storyline was a mess from the beginning. From the neverending buildup to their formation, to the nonsensical turning of Orton, the bully, into the babyface. But at least it ended in style. Good handicap and triple threat action. This match was exactly what it needed to be.

**1/2

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Evan Bourne did a SSP off a ladder. THAT was it. Otherwise, this was the worst MITB match of the bunch. This franchise got old like the "Saw" movies.

**3/4

*Triple H vs. Sheamus*
One of the matches I was anticipating the most and it did not disappoint. If you watch the match closely and listen to the commentary, Sheamus looks like more of a main eventer here than when he actually beat Triple H a month later. Sheamus looked like a killer here, these two were very evenly matched, I loved the story, and they had some great exchanges.

***1/4

*Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk*
I get that it was the first match in the feud, but only SIX minutes? Not cool. Feels like politics to me. They did what they could. It was very back and forth and entertaining, but it was too short to feel like it was worth paying for. The match they had a month later was almost THREE times as long.

***

*Bret Hart vs. Mr. McMahon*
The most anticipated beatdown in WrestleMania history...and now one of the worst matches in WrestleMania history.

No one expected a classic out of these two. McMahon is 64 years old and not even a wrestler. Hart is 52 and a retired stroke victim. This match was simple: Have Hart beat the hell out of McMahon, and call it a day. Sure, it would have been anticlimactic, but no one was expecting otherwise.

INSTEAD...the match began with one of the most baffling decisions of all time: McMahon says that the entire Hart family will serve as lumberjacks...FOR MCMAHON!!! How did he ever think that would work? Then, instead of the turn being a surprise, they have Bret announce it on the mic, before the match even begins. So the match turns into an 11-on-1 handicap match.

Hart barely moves, hits McMahon with weapons, and at no point does it look like an actual contest. I get what they were going for, but an impromptu stip, an illogical addition, no blood, and at an eternal 11 minutes, this match is as bad as you've heard.

*


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Any idea when the next RAW season will be out on DVD?


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

whats you guys opinion on the mike knox/finlay belfast brawl


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

R0dan said:


> whats you guys opinion on the mike knox/finlay belfast brawl


Did you just make this match up?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

its from 08 iirc and is better than the jericho/michaels ladder match


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Any idea when the next RAW season will be out on DVD?


January


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Any thoughts on the matches last night from RAW. I thought Sheamus/Morrison was a pretty good little match.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

It was a great TV match. We probably won't see anything that good for on RAW again for a while.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

raw-monster said:


> Any thoughts on the matches last night from RAW. I thought Sheamus/Morrison was a pretty good little match.


I thought Bryan/Del Rio ws pretty good to start the show but the majority of matches didn't get the time to turn out great. Kofi/Sheamus was looking pretty good, but it got cut short, so was Del Rio/Morrison.

I thought final was great though. I enjoyed their PPV match but thought this one was even better. The work on the arm was great from Sheamus, and Morrison sold the arm perfectly throughout the match. The face comeback spots were also very well done. They do work very well together and have natural in ring chemistry. I thought it was one of the best RAW matches we've seen this year to be honest.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

R0dan said:


> whats you guys opinion on the mike knox/finlay belfast brawl


No recollection of this but it sounds like fun. JBL/Finlay at Mania (24?) was a pretty sweet brawl.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah it was wrestlemania 24 and was a good opening match iirc.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Just watched Raw. How awesome was Miz/Lawler? I hope everyone else enjoyed that as much as I did. Most of the KotR matches were too short. Morrison/Sheamus was really good though. On par with their PPV match, maybe better.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

Does anyone have ratings for the matches on the TOP 50 Superstars dvd. I hear some people have an early copy.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Survivor Series 2010
9:59 Ted Dibiase VS Daniel Bryan - **1/2
11:13 Sheamus VS John Morrison - **1/2
9:35 Kaval VS Dolph Ziggler - **3/4
18:13 Team Mysterio VS Team Del Rio - ***1/4
3:38 Laycool VS Natalya - 3/4
12:50 Kane VS Edge - ***
5:11 Nexus VS Marella & Kozlov - **
15:16 Wade Barrett VS Randy Orton - ***1/4

Overall: 7/10


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> Just watched Raw. How awesome was Miz/Lawler? I hope everyone else enjoyed that as much as I did.


Yeah, we're talking -***** in Meltzer terms.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Miz/Lawler is one of the most enjoyable matches I have seen this year. Second best Miz match too imo (first being against Danielson).


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It was a very enjoyable match and its probably the best match you could get out of a 61 year old Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Derek said:


> It was a very enjoyable match and its probably the best match you could get out of a 30 year old Miz.


Fixed!


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

haribo said:


> Yeah, we're talking -***** in Meltzer terms.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Just watched the Lawler/Miz from Raw and gotta say that i'm impressed. Very fun match and Lawler didn't look bad at all. Both got a good amount of offense in, and the spots were kept to a minimum and didn't look overly unrealistic. Nice seeing Cole get pushed down and take a few blows too. 

*** 1/4

Why was Punk on commentary? And how did this match come about? I haven't kept up with the current product for a few weeks now. Isn't Punk supposed to be a mega heel on Smackdown?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Punk was traded with Edge and then was injured shortly afterwards so they've stuck him on commentary while he heels.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Jaysin said:


> Just watched the Lawler/Miz from Raw and gotta say that i'm impressed. Very fun match and Lawler didn't look bad at all. Both got a good amount of offense in, and the spots were kept to a minimum and didn't look overly unrealistic. Nice seeing Cole get pushed down and take a few blows too.
> 
> *** 1/4
> 
> Why was Punk on commentary? And how did this match come about? I haven't kept up with the current product for a few weeks now. Isn't Punk supposed to be a mega heel on Smackdown?


Miz was saying that he's better than guys like Piper, Steamboat and Lawler because they never won the WWE title, Lawler got pissed and challenged Miz, GM made the match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

That match really reminded me of Flair vs Edge TLC match after Edge cashed in MiTB. Except, without the blading and Miz wasnt having sex with anyone in the ring as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Pretty sure Cole and Riley were pleasuring him before the show, does that count?


----------



## guerilla187 (Dec 2, 2010)

RAW actually wasnt that bad this week. some good matches, the finals and miz/lawler were especially good. CM Punk on commentary is GOLD


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Watched SmackDown this week for the first time in a while. Paul Bearer's a funny guy. Edge and Kane suck but I'd like to think that their TLC match will be watchable. Can't be as forgettable as the match they had at Survivor Series. Swagger/Kingston was pretty good. A little sloppy at times but they did some cool stuff. MVP's last match in the company was decent too.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Been watching a bunch of WCW stuff lately, figured I'd post a review or 2 here .

Vader Vs Ric Flair – Starrcade 27/12/1993

Fucking hell, the 3rd WCW match in a row that I have watched that this definitely ****+ lol. This is just amazing.

Vader is a beast, punching the shit out of Flair at every opportunity. Flair’s comebacks during this match are all great, and a mega hot crowd for anything he does really helps as well.

Seeing Flair throw some big shots at Vader, and actually taking him DOWN a couple of times is incredible to see, and believable as hell too given what Flair had done to Vader with the chair and the ring post and whatnot. 

Loved the spot near the beginning of the match where Vader has Flair on his knees, screams “You ain’t man enough” then head butts him, and screams it again.

Race plays his part on the outside well, getting some shots in on Flair and taunting him. The particular spot where he gets involved is awesome too, right after a comeback from Flair on the outside that gets the fans going crazy, then Race decks him from behind and the crowd want to murder the bastard.

The finish seems a little awkwardly done, but was still satisfying.

Another match I am hoping to keep near the top of my list, but if I keep going like this (watching awesome match after awesome match), I’m not going to have room on my list for everything lol. Will be interesting to see my final list and compare it to the WWF/E one, as I am starting to think I might actually enjoy this WCW list more than my WWF/E one based on what I have already got on there.

Rating: ****1/2


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

^That match owns.

Smith/Kidd from this week's Superstars was good. Could be a decent addition to the TLC card if they progress the feud a bit, let Kidd even the score and then have the rubber match on PPV, maybe with Natalya at ringside.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Did Vader not yell "WHO'S THE MAN" in that match? Because he was, oh yes he was.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Excellent match that's probably my favourite babyface Flair performance along with Funk @ COTC IX. Vader ends his stupidly great '93 with THAT.


----------



## EffectRaven (Dec 9, 2007)

I've REALLY gotta get some WCW from the late 80's and early 90's, sounds immense. Unfortunately all I have is the Definitive Ric Flair DVD


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I've been watching a ton of Vader's 1993 over the last few days, and holy fuck does everyone else NEED to see it. Just a shame hardly any of it has been released officially lol .


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Watch Vader/Austin vs. Flair/Arn Anderson 13/11. Bit lengthy but I wanna hear what you think. Some love it (me) and others think it can be kind of boring.



EffectRaven said:


> I've REALLY gotta get some WCW from the late 80's and early 90's, sounds immense. Unfortunately all I have is the Definitive Ric Flair DVD


I think you should pick up the Starrcade set whenever you can. Has some excellent matches that neevr get talked about (Pillman/Windham vs. Steamboat/Douglas '92 tag in particular). Has some pretty crappy stuff like Scaffold matches and a Kevin Nash match but it's mostly good.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Vader vs. Ron Simmons, where Simmon pulls the upset I think is a tremendous match, really underrated


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Watched WCW Slamboree 1997. 

The main event was really good (Hall, Nash & Syxx vs. Flair, Piper & Green) and i'm suprised Kevin Greene never stepped in the ring again after that. also Malenko/Jarrett was really good too.

Regal/Dragon & Mysterio/Yasuraoka were good but i thought the latter dragged on a bit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cal you own a Vader set don't you that you know I want.

Fuck you (lovingly of course) in advance.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

rude awakening said:


> Vader vs. Ron Simmons, where Simmon pulls the upset I think is a tremendous match, really underrated


Agreed, and it's only about nine minutes or something. Would've been nice for them to have a televised feud together after that (assuming they didn't and none of the other matches were that good).


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Michaels / Taker

HIAC - *****
BB'97 - ****
RR'07 - ***
WM25 - *****
WM26 - *****


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Undertaker vs. Michaels

HIAC: *****
RR 98: ***3/4
WM25: *****
WM26 - ****1/2

Their Cell match is the best one imo.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Rock vs Austin collection on blu-ray next Christmas?

Yes Please!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels*
Hell in a Cell: *****1/2*
WrestleMania 25: *****3/4*
WrestleMania XXVI: *******


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Reverse order of HoL's post. 26 was my least favorite out of the 3.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

^same.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah I think I'd only have it around ****. Still the best match I've seen all year though (little depressing).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm one long review from Mystery away from proclaiming it the best match in company history.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Not that much of unpopular opinion, tbh. I personally wouldn't put it over the best Jamie Noble match but w/e. 

Anyone got a review for the SummerSlam Main event this year? I kind of feel like I should watch it but I just don't see myself enjoying something that long with all those guys in there I don't care for. I need some PREP.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

"I CAN FIX THIS"


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

That's almost as confusing as the random lightning bolt in your sig.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

If you watch the match, you'll understand and appreciate and love it.

Never wrote an actual review, but I rambled like this:

"DANIEL BRYAN return was fucking awesome. As was Lawler accidentally calling him BRYAN DANIELSON. As were the numerous "DANIEL BRYAN" chants.

Main event was really well-structured and well-worked for the most part. Darren Young sucks, but they got rid of him quickly, and Otunga sucks, but they limited his stuff. Tarver is a great talker but a shit puncher. His punches on Morrison in the corner were a riot, and then he got eliminated. Bryan was awesome every time he was in the ring. His flurry on Slater was killer, and kudos to Slater for taking his shit like a champ. He really made Danielson look even more incredible, and I've been pretty down on Slater.

More thoughts:

-Skip Sheffield is the fucking man. "I CAN FIX THIS." Wouldn't call him a great worker, but he's a much better meathead than I expected.

-A babyface run for Jericho, though unlikely, might actually be awesome. If you'd suggested it a month ago, I'd've been like "fuck no," but he brought the fire here in his offensive stuff, and he had a really good FIP spell in that Cena/Jericho vs. Miz/Sheamus tag on Raw a little while back. And I think Jericho has been disappointing for most of the year.

-The Jericho/Edge/Cena dissension was really well-done.

-Miz interference was great, and should set up the resumption of the Miz/Bryan feud, which never took off like it should have, and it should be totally awesomesauce.

-The fact that Bourne was never even an option for the team despite the fact that he's always been right there to fight the Nexus, and he's an uber-babyface, combined with a near-squash against the Miz on Raw last week, was pretty much a de facto burial, which pisses me off. And just two PPVs removed from a clean win over Jericho.

-Bret looked good, and his elimination was smart in that it kept him from dying. 

-Morrison & Truth were both fine in their small roles. And though I haven't liked any of Edge's 2010 run, he was good in small doses here. Everyone on Team WWE looked good, and Gabriel, Barrett, Sheffield, and Slater all looked good for the Nexus.

Basically, the whole match was going along perfectly until Cena came back out of nowhere and won, which was a stupid booking decision (Nexus should've won) and poor selling on Cena's part (he had just eaten a DEATH DDT on fucking concrete)."

So yeah. Finish was stinky, but it was a fantastically-booked and plenty fun multi-man tag match. Definitely worth a watch.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

WrestleMania 26 is the best Undertaker/Shawn Michaels match, and it's at 5-stars. It had emotions--far beyond the HIAC match or WrestleMania 25. The best match of 'Taker's career and probably the third best match of HBK's career.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah1993. 

I really didn't feel it in the 26 match and i've watched it 3 times now.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Team WWE VS Nexus - ***3/4

It was a very well done match and considering guys like Hart, Otunga, Slater and Young were there it says something. It really saved what was an otherwise uneventful SummerSlam.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Anyone got a review for the SummerSlam Main event this year? I kind of feel like I should watch it but I just don't see myself enjoying something that long with all those guys in there I don't care for. I need some PREP.


wrote this when I watched it:
*
Nexus vs. Team WWE - SummerSlam 8/15/10*
Fun match, wouldn't call it a great match. They did a decent job of hiding Nexus' limitations in the ring, although some of their control segments were lacking. Gabriel and Sheffield did most of the work and they looked pretty good but Danielson was by far the best guy in the match. His flurry before he got eliminated was the highlight of the whole thing. Cena recovering from the DDT on the floor so fast was kinda fucked up but whatever, I've seen worse. All in all this would fall into the "good" category, mainly because of Danielson.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Hell In a Cell is still untouchable. But Wrestlemania 26 is no slouch either. Even Ground Zero is one of my all time most entertaining matches.

As for Summerslam. Well, Sheffield was fucking epic in it. His rampage when he got tagged in was one of the most entertaining things i saw that night. Danielson kicked ass like no tomorrow. Now as for the ending, its forgivable, mainly since Cena had no choice but to do it. Either he no sold and beat Nexus, or the PPV would have gone too long and we'd have Halloween Havoc 1998 all over again. Bad planning from the WWE, but forgivable.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Well looks like I'm watching. Thankoo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've always wanted to see this match, anyone have a link?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

That's like the Seabs bat signal.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CJ2O7JEE


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Have you watched Danielson/Miz and Danielson/Ziggler yet?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Me? No. Only the Raw & SD Danielson/Ziggs. They were ok.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Me? No. Only the Raw & SD Danielson/Ziggs. They were ok.


The PPV match is way better imo. And Miz/Danielson must be seen.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

The Summerslam mainevent was great aside from the supercomeback.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Andy you saw the 1996 yearbook


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Rewatched Michaels/Taker from WM25. Liked it more than ever this time. Wouldn't hesitate to call it one of the best matches in company history. Not _the_ best but I'm sure it's in my top 10 if not top 5. I'll probably watch the rematch later this week.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Michaels / Taker

HIAC - *****
CASKET - ****1/4 
RR'07 - ****1/4
WM25 - ****3/4+
WM26 - ****1/2

Daniel Bryan/Miz - ***1/4
Daniel Bryan/Miz/Morrison - ***3/4
Daniel Bryan/Dolph Ziggler - ***3/4
Daniel Bryan/Ted DiBiase jr - ***1/2


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Didn't really like the Danielson/Miz/Morrison triple threat.



Ownage™;9120074 said:


> Rewatched Michaels/Taker from WM25. Liked it more than ever this time. Wouldn't hesitate to call it one of the best matches in company history. Not _the_ best but I'm sure it's in my top 10 if not top 5. I'll probably watch the rematch later this week.


Just watched 26. Fantastic match but 25 is definitely better imo.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WCW, fuckers.

*Lex Luger v Ricky Steamboat (NWA 23/7/89)*
--Luger around this time is generally good to great, but here he was ....well, not that *bad*, just, kind of sloppy I guess. A little. Steamboat around this time is pretty much no short of Flair around this time so this had to be good either way, and it was. Always love when Steamboat starts off a match on fire, with high dropkicks, atomic drops, chops, the whole deal, maybe getting everyone thinking that the match might end early. Love it an equal amount when he gets cut off in his tracks by something like a Lex Luger knee to the face. The segment where Luger's control is where he gets a little sloppy but it isn't a Raja Lion deal or anything. Steamboat has those "I'm coming back" moments where he slips a chop in after Luger hits something, again, maybe getting the crowd to believe he's coming back, then Luger stops him. Lexy himself was a pretty great complimentary dominate-your-ass heel to Steamboat's fight-for-what's-right babyface, and Steamboat's drunken-punching here was nothing short of Arn Anderson or Terry Funk level drunken punching. Steamboat's comeback was how you'd expect. CHOP FROM THE TOP. Luger refused to stick the belt up if the match was no DQ so the rules were swapped around to a regular match and that was a bit of a head-scratcher since he decided to try to make it a no DQ by brining the chair in and stuff. Steamboat getting disqualified for using the chair justifies that, I guess.

*Arn Anderson/Larry Zbyszko v Dustin Rhodes/Ricky Steamboat (WCW 19/11/91)*
--Steamboat's return from WWF and it's a huge favourite of mine. Anderson's yells of "NOT Rick Stemaboat..." are one of my favourite pre-match things ever, and him telling Zbyszko Stemaboat's "just a man" is one of my favourite in-match word..things.....ever..you get it. Babyfaces dominating early is classic NWA/WCW style tag formula, and unlike other certain babyface dominant crap, I adore it. I can watch a couple of WWE face guys in 2010 dominate a couple of WWE heel guys nowadays, and well, I don't "feel" it. But fuck that crap anyway, this is WCW in early 90s. Zbyszko and Anderson are one hell of a tag team, and I think their bag of tricks is about as good as anyones. Zbyszko getting into a tussle with Steamboat only to slap him in the face is like trying to rip off Jushin Liger's mask...you don't do it, man. Steamboat chases him on the outside and Zbyszko tags in Arn without Steamboat seeing it. Arn attacks when he slips back in to reveal it was all plan. The Enforcers' Steamboat beat-down section is as good as a heel-control segment gets. Them assisting each otherwith the abdominal stretches and boston crabs were awesome. I don't know how you think of pushing your partner's head back while they have a crab on but they did. One other great part was when Steamboat hit Arn with an atmoic drop, so you think he's getting the control back, until they collide heads after Arn bounces off the ropes and it make Steamboat's attack negated. Hot tag with Rhodes explodes everywhere eventually. Dustin being the guy to get the hot tag was a little "eh?" considering it was Steamboat's return, but Dustin's just SO good at being a face you just don't care. JR mentions he's 21 and I found that ridiculous, I can't think of too many 21 year olds I've seen in wrestling that were this good. In fact bar Rey Mysterio I can't think of any. Pop for the finishing Crossbody and stuff was insane. 

*Chris Benoit v 2 Cold Scropio (WCW 21/2/93)*
--Thought this might not hold but I love the fact I was very wrong. Scorpio's a guy who's appreciated well for being a high-flying flippy guy but underappreciated for being an actual good worker. This is probably his best match, and the best Benoit match in the US for years. Liked the nice blend of mat stuff, hard hits and appropriate spots, great match. Fuck WCW for saying it went to 19:59 when it didn't even go 18:30 though. 

*Chris Benoit v Eddy Guerrero (WCW 16/10/95)*
--Awesome for eight or something minutes, but I won't say it's a four star match or anything. Not complaining at all though, pre-ten minute matches almost don't get better. They fit the arm work with Eddy in there shockingly well with only five or something minutes remaining and Eddy sold it perfectly while they still managed to keep up the hurricanranas and dives they were doing before. 

*Chris Benoit v Kevin Sullivan (WCW 16/6/96)*
--"Good", but I didn't think it was better than that. Sullivan was being a dick when pretty much refusing to sell borderline all of Benoit's offence while Benoit was doing bumps like the stair-throw and taking shit like toilet doors to the head. Suplex off of the table was a great finishing spot. Favourite part of the match might have been Dusty Rhodes' commentary

THERE'S A LAYDEH--THERE'S A LAYDEH IN THE MEYEN'S BAT'ROOM. WE GOTTA A WOMAN IN THE MEYEN'S JOHN HERE IN BALTIMORE.

*Hulk Hogan v The Giant (WCW 10/8/96)*
--Good enough, I guess. About as good as heel Hulk Hogan at 600 years old and Paul Wight in the first year of his career would get. Pretty slow, but I didn't want it any other way, they actually tried to outpower each other almost the whole thing (when Hogan wasn't doing some of the best stalling ever). There wasn't of this Hogan superman stuff either, he had to yank the gigiantic hair from the gigantic head of The Giant to even be in contention to win the Greco-Roman tie-ups. I loved when he pointed the refereee toward his head to show Wight was pulling his hair (when he wasn't), so the ref couldn't see HE was pulling Wight's hair. Nash and Hall's interference was done better than most mid-late 90s WCW run-ins as well. The Giant hulking up was something else.

*Brian Knobbs/Jerry Saggs v Cactus Jack/Maxx Payne (WCW 17/4/94)*
--Ten minute this-is-how-ECW-should-have-been match. Nastys don't even wait for Foley & Payne to get in the ring, they just come at with bloody pool cues. POOL CUES. Maxx Payne was a brute. Using the table from the concession stand (or whatever) and trying to suffocate Knobbs with a t-shirt was a freaky looking moment. Saggs and Foley were beating the crap out of each other while the other two were. They were using a different table to hit each other with, Foley even used it as a partner and suplexed the thing onto Saggs. Eventually here comes Knobbs to the rescue and drills Cactus into the face with a shovel. A SHOVEL. Foley then gets pushed by Saggs and takes one of the most sick bumps I can remember off of the ramp onto the flat concrete, where Saggs decides to hit him in the face with a shovel one more time when he's down (and I mean *hit*, there wasn't any face protection or anything, he hit him in the face with a shovel) to pin him. Ridiculous brawl and I doubt I've even highlighted all of the best parts of it.

*Ric Flair v Hulk Hogan (WCW 17/7/94)*
--Wow what a great match. Really, great match. It wasn't anything in terms of "icon vs. icon epic", not that I'm one to be suckered in to that anyway, but everything came out great and then culminated full circle with Hogan winning the belt. Flair had some great ones in 94 (I love vs. Steamboat Spring Stampede), but this wasn't a carry job at all, I thought. Hogan was taking a lot of Flair's moves well and bumping a bit more than he would even a few years before this. He had aorund three tries at Hulking Up before getting it successfully done, like Flair was wise to his power up and stopped him every chance he got. Sherri (Flair's manager) was excellent, she did a top rope dive after she pulled the ref into the barricade and knocked him cold. Tried again later on and missed, and it really felt like something out of 87 WWF. Mr. T takes here away nevertheless in WCW Nitro style fashion but what can you do? Hogan finally getting the Hulk Up done was a no-sell fest obviously but fuck you he's Hulk Hogan.

*Chris Jericho v Eddy Guerrero (WCW 14/9/97)*
-Always thought this was really great and at worst a top 5 for Jericho's whole career; haven't change my opinion. Jericho can get some crap for his WCW run and rightfully so, he was a bit green and kind "slop" like, but I really thought he brought it well here. Guerrero was obviously better, but Jericho was keeping him down with holds a decent part of the match, making sure all his high-flying stuff couldn't come into play. Eddy would best him on the anyway, but when he'd hit a headlock or twisted armlock or something, Eddy'd have a hard time breaking it out it, if ever breaking out of it. Once Eddy did get on a small high-flying binge it they kept the spotty stuff under control, as well, not that I really expected it to be overdone with Davey Richards stuff, but that's some of the criticism I can see for Jericho around this time. Guerrero is one of the best in the world here though so he was having great stuff all over the place. Back work on Jericho was worth mentioning as well and Jericho sold it. Great, great match. 

*Eddy Guerrero v Rey Misterio Jr. (WCW 26/10/97)*
--"Everything just clicked" in an understatement for how in-sync these two were. Thought this might go down, and it probably did just that leeetle bit, but I still think it's a classic and a match of the year contender in a year with an inordinate amount of high-end stuff. Opening seconds were even awesome with Rey ducking Guerrero's swinging arm after some berrating and going to work on him immediately. Eddy's get-back-in-control move was sweeping Rey's leg when he was on the apron, where Rey DIDN'T decide to land and instead chose to do an insane bump to the outside. Loved Eddy's control segments as well, they didn't last too long, but he got the most out of every move (stole that from Heenan :side and made it look as vicious and damaging as he could. Twirling backbreaker was intense in particular and Rey sold it like he was giving brith. Once Rey got on the offense for a while, the crowd went, kind of, "deadish", where they needed something after a hurricanrana to give them a big pop. So, Eddy got the control back so he could demolish Rey with a powerbomb only for Rey to come back so the crowd would have something to pop for. GENIUS! Finish was as good as a lucha move in the US is going to get.

*Ricky Morton/Robert Gibson v Tom Pritchard/Stan Lane (WCW 21/2/93)*
--RnR were a older wee-bit sloppier version of themselves in 1984, and I loved it. If this WAS 84 in Mid-South or somewhere, the crowd would've been an all-time hot one, and even though here they were just satisfyingly loud, it didn't matter at all because I still got that mid-80s vibe. For however many minutes they were giving their "routine" (can't exactly call it a "routine" since they mix up spots and don't do the same thing every match), it was all good fun. They would Irish Whip Lane into the turnbuckle a few times until Pritchard tried to jump onto the turnbuckle to block it, then sent Lane into the opposing corner and gave Tom a good ol' kick in the gut. Then Morton would allow himself to be cornered into their side of the ring so he could have punches at both of them, and when Pritchard fired at him, he ducked and Tom hit Lane on the apron. OH THE FUN. Cornette throwing mild tantrums on the outside adds to any match he's managing in so this was real easy to sit through, and he takes a shoulder block you just NEED to see. Cornette's of course the son of a bitch that costs RnR the control of the match, and Morton may be the greatest FIP of all time so it's pretty great little part of the match. He knows when the ref's back is turned the crowd will pop when he hit s a sunset flip that isn't being counted, he knows how to get sympathy from anything that breathes, and he knows Kevin Nash is a worthless piece of shit. Hot tag is something a little different along the way but interesting nonetheless. BOBBY EATON interferes and RnR continue to kick arse and win. It's pretty great that this happened the same night as the great Scorpio/Benoit match and the Sting/Vader strap match which I think is seriously the best US match of 1993. DUBYU-THSEE-DUBYA'S WHEYER DEM BIG BOYS PLEH, DADDEH

I repeat, WCW fuckers.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Great reviews. Was that Steamboat/Luger match at Great American Bash? One of the best cards which also included Flair vs Funk and Sting vs. The Great Muta


----------



## T731 (Jul 19, 2010)

no, no, no.
By far the best match of 2010 was Sheamus - Zach Ryder
if the limit wasn't 5 stars, i'd rate that match 6 stars!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

rude awakening said:


> Great reviews. Was that Steamboat/Luger match at Great American Bash? One of the best cards which also included Flair vs Funk and Sting vs. The Great Muta


Thanks. . and yeah that's the one (I'm sure anyway, there were two rings), it's on Steamboat's DVD. Flair/Funk from that show is really awesome.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The first Flair/Funk match? Or was this the I Quit match?

Oh, and WCW is for fa.gs. Attitude Era is real wrestling bitches.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

"I Quit" was at Clash I want to say #9, so it was the first match which is still really good.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

NWA & WCW >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> WWF & WWE and the other names they've had. Course NWA or WCW never had Backlund so I could see why it's competitive.

Yeah it was their first one, or at least happened before the I Quit


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The Great American Bash 89, was Flair's return against Funk after Funk put him through a table following WrestleWar and the Steamboat series. The match is as good as the I Quit, maybe even better if you prefer the style of two mad dogs just biting at each other for twenty minutes.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Wrestlezone.com has a news item showing 2 clips from the upcoming "50 Greatest Superstars" DVD and one of the clips is of The Rock. It won't let me watch it though because I'm in the UK.

Does anyone know anywhere else that has it?Or can someone tell me how to get it working please?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

here's the list of 50 wrestlers:



Spoiler: dtyujnbvc



1. Shawn Michaels
2. The Undertaker
3. Steve Austin
4. Bret Hart
5. The Rock
6. Harley Race
7. Ricky Steamboat
8. Andre the Giant
9. Rey Mysterio.
10. Roddy Piper
11. Eddie Guerrero
12. Triple H
13. Gorgeous George
14. Randy Savage
15. Curt Hennig
16. John Cena
17. Ric Flair
18. Dusty Rhodes (Flair and Rhodes are actually tied for 17th)
19. Edge
20. Jerry Lawler
21. Lou Thesz
22. Terry Funk
23. Hulk Hogan
24. Bruno Sammartino
25. Chris Jericho
26. Ted DiBiase
27. Fabulous Moolah
28. Freddie Blassie
29. Randy Orton
30. Pat Patterson
31. The Iron Sheik
32. Jimmy Snuka
33. Mick Foley
34. Kurt Angle
35. Buddy Rogers
36. Gorilla Monsoon
37. Junkyard Dog
38. Billy Graham
39. Jake Roberts
40. Big Show
41. Jack Brisco
42. Sgt. Slaughter
43. Kane
44. Nick Bockwinkel
45. Jeff Hardy
46. Dory Funk Jr.
47. Bob Backlund
48. Rick Rude
49. Batista
50. Killer Kowalski



and match-listing:



Spoiler: fdcvbnkiuy



NWA World Heavyweight Championship Match
Lou Thesz vs. Argentina Rocca 
Buffalo, NY

NWA World Heavyweight Championship Match
Jack Brisco vs. Dory Funk Jr. 
Championship Wrestling From Florida

WWE Women’s Championship Match
Fabulous Moolah vs. Susan Green 
Madison Square Garden, 16th June, 1975

Gorilla Monsoon confronts Muhammed Ali
Philadelphia, PA, 2nd June, 1976

NWA World Heavyweight Championship Match
Harley Race vs. Terry Funk
Championship Wrestling from Florida, 6th February, 1977

Boxing Match
Gorilla Monsoon vs. Andre the Giant 
Puerto Rico, 23rd September, 1977

World Wide Wrestling Federation Championship Match
“Superstar” Billy Graham vs. Dusty Rhodes 
Madison Square Garden, 26th September, 1977

WWE Championship Match
Hulk Hogan vs. Iron Sheik 
Madison Square Garden, 28th December, 1984

Six Man Tag Team Elimination Match
Ricky “The Dragon” Steamboat, “Rowdy” Roddy Piper, Junkyard Dog vs. “Macho Man” Randy Savage, Harley Race, Adrian Adonis 
Madison Square Garden, 23rd February, 1987

“Ravishing” Rick Rude vs. Ricky “The Dragon” Steamboat 
Madison Square Garden, 26th December, 1987

AWA Heavyweight Championship Match
Jerry “The King” Lawler vs. Curt Hennig 
AWA, 13th August, 1988

No Disqualification Match – Virgil Barred from Ringside
Jake “the Snake” Roberts vs. “Million Dollar Man” Ted DiBiase 
Madison Square Garden, 28th December, 1989

WWE Championship Match
“Nature Boy” Ric Flair vs. Bret “Hit Man” Hart 
Saskatoon, CN, 12th October, 1992

WWE Championship Match
The Rock vs. Mankind 
Halftime Heat, 31st January, 1999

Fatal Four Way Match for the WWE Championship
Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock vs. The Undertaker vs. Kurt Angle 
SmackDown, 7th December, 2000

The Undertaker, Kane, Matt Hardy, Jeff Hardy vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin, Triple H, Edge, Christian 
RAW, 23rd April, 2001

Edge / Triple H vs. Kurt Angle / Chris Jericho
SmackDown, 16th May, 2002

Non-Title Match
Eddie Guerrero vs. Big Show 
SmackDown, 15th April, 2004

Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship 
Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Randy Orton 
WrestleMania 22, 2nd April, 2006

John Cena / Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker / Batista 
No Way Out, 18th February, 2007

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Edge vs. The Undertaker 
WrestleMania XXIV, 30th March, 200



edit- I just realised that pretty much NOT what you asked for. :$


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> NWA & WCW >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> WWF & WWE and the other names they've had. Course NWA or WCW never had Backlund so I could see why it's competitive.
> 
> Yeah it was their first one, or at least happened before the I Quit


Who would you say was the best WCW worker of the 90s? A lot of great choices, even if guys like Vader, Steamboat Rude were short term they always gave terrific performances


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Arn Anderson if we're talking consistancy.

Flair, Vader, Sting (even though i'm not much of a fan anymore like I was when I was younger) & Richard Morton are all great too.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

rude awakening said:


> Who would you say was the best WCW worker of the 90s? A lot of great choices, even if guys like Vader, Steamboat Rude were short term they always gave terrific performances


That's really tough because WCW in the 90s was pretty much split up into two parts. There's 90-94, where you could argue Anderson, Vader, Rude, Flair, or Steamboat, then the 95-00 which you could say Eddy, Benoit, Rey, or even Finlay imo. 90-94 is definitely the better of the two "parts" (WCW in 92 is my favourite year for any company of all time), but I probably wouldn't just choose a guy from there by default because a guy like Eddy was so dman good and is competitive with the best guy of 92 (which is probably Arn or Rude or Steamboat). Then there's Vader's 93. 

So, I'd probably choose Steamboat or Guerrero. Not sure if I said that in the useless paargraph above, but yeah.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Yea Arn is a great choice, a lot of people are pretty mixed on Sting, I wouldnt rate him higher than Rude, Steamboat, Vader or Arn, but I found Sting to be one of the more reliable workers? Would you say it was the quality of workers he worked against that elevtated him?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sting is a good worker but he is as white meat babyface as you can get and therefore I have a hard time getting interested in him these days. He was basically the 90's equivilent of what Cena is now.

Superfaces by decade:
60's - Bruno Sammartino
70's - BOB BACKLUND!
80's - Hulk Hogan
90's - Sting
00's - John Cena

Bob Backlund was clearly the best. Edit: Actually disregarding the fact i've only seen maybe 5 Sammartino matches Sting is the worst guy on that list in terms of talent IMO.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sting was a hell of a babyface, but i dont know, just never really felt any magic with him. I mean if you look at the guy he wrestled at the time, no wonder his matches were so good. He was surrounded by the absolute best.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

My favorite Sting matches are with Rude and Vader. He had an awesome Falls Count Anywhere match with Foley. Foley was pretty great in WCW in the early 90s, his match with Vader at Halloween Havoc in 93 is my favorite match for that year even over Flair vs. Vader at Starrcade


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

1993 was an awesome year.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> 1993 was an awesome year.


It was the final year before the cancer Hulk Hogan showed up.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

From all the Sting matches I have seen recently, I definitely don't think he is very good at all. He has good matches with the likes of VADER (and anyone who didn't have a good match with Vader in the early 90's should have retired immediately tbh), but when put in the ring with a lesser talent it was clear that he couldn't carry a match. He had charisma and the Hogan like superman comeback that the fans loved, but that's all there was to him for the most part.

Speaking of Sting, here is a great Sting match that was a complete carry job by his opponent:

Sting Vs Lord Steven Regal – Great American Bash 16/06/1996

This is a grudge match of sorts... or something. Not quite sure what Regal did to Sting, mainly because Dusty is the one trying to explain it .

Sting is pissed and goes right after Regal, but those forearms and uppercuts (and maybe a thumb to the eye lol) of Regal are too much for even the Stinger. So much so that Sting’s face paint is almost all gone after the first couple of minutes lol.

Regal keeps in control for the most part with his superior wrestling skills, with Sting getting some hope spots in. Love the part where Sting goes for a sunset flip, and Regal starts punching at thin air to keep himself from falling over or something lol. Doesn’t work .

More awesomeness from Regal as he does his Lord Steven Regal pose, and kinda dances at the same time, as he waits for Sting to turn around so he can blast his face off with an awesome looking dropkick. He follows this up by striking Sting’s face a bunch of times while insulting America as the camera is in his face. 

A lot of this match is Regal stretching Sting on the mat, but it is about as far from boring as Chavo is close to boring (that makes sense, right?  ) thanks to Regal constantly doing something rather than just applying a hold. I’d honestly say that Regal is better at it in this match than I have EVER seen Arn. Yeah. Man is legit fucking awesome throughout the entire match.

Sting’s “superman” hope spot towards the end is really well done too. Regal has a wrist lock applied, and knocks Sting down, only for Sting to kip up and take a bunch of forearm shots to the face and not feel them, and then apply some force of his own to Regal via the wrist lock. Then Regal thumbs him in the eye and goes back to work lol.

The Regal Stretch is finally put on Sting, and Sting doesn’t even attempt to get to the ropes. He just sits there in it, not giving up, and Regal actually lets go of the hold as he is in such disbelief that someone can be in the hold and NOT give up or even attempt to get out! A pissed off Regal sends Sting into the corner and stiffs the fuck out of him, until Sting does his superman schtick again, and locks in the Scorpion Death lock for the win.

Man, Regal was beyond epic in this one. Sting took his entire offence as good as anyone I have seen, and it was amazing to see one of the company’s biggest stars get so dominated by essentially a mid card guy. I really liked how they didn’t just let Regal destroy Sting and have Sting do his superman comeback right at the end; they teased it a few times with Regal cheating his way back into control, before Regal dished out everything he had and still couldn’t put away Sting, giving Sting the perfect opportunity to end the match himself.

Really wanna vote for this one, but it might only end up in my bottom 10.

Rating: ***1/2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

More importantly it was the year MISAWA completely took the reigns from JUMBO and TENRYU was beating up motherfuckers in NEW JAPAN like he owned the place.

I LIKE CHAVITO YOU RED HEADED COCKSUCKER! SEND ME EARLY 90'S WCW DVD'S!


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Great review Cal. Sting's absolute worse performances were against Hogan in Starrcade and Superbrawl, two anticipated matches and granted you could criticise the booking and Hogan, but Sting looked like he just didnt care and looked terrible


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats what I'm saying. Sting hung with the best. The Four Horsemen practically raised him. And every week he got to fight Vader, Foley, Arn Anderson, Flair, Stunning Steve, Rick Rude etc. How can you possibly have a bad match with those dudes?

And yeah, Sting confused teh fuck out of me at Starrcade. at first I thought it was the gimmick, but it just didnt make any sense. He looked like he didnt care, his gimmick wasnt incorporated into the match, he looked bored in some parts! You could assign it to the gimmick, but even that didnt properly work.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I probably wouldn't care if I had to deal with Hogan's bullshit too.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> More importantly it was the year MISAWA completely took the reigns from JUMBO and TENRYU was beating up motherfuckers in NEW JAPAN like he owned the place.
> 
> I LIKE CHAVITO YOU RED HEADED COCKSUCKER! SEND ME EARLY 90'S WCW DVD'S!


:lmao I didn't even realise I put a Chavo knock in that review. I do it subconsciously these days .


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

True, Hogan seems to somewhat deliver on big match PPV situations like Wrestlemania 18,and against Warrior and Savage and the Starrcade match was one of the most hyped and anticipated, but both guys just looked like they didnt care, especially Sting. The Superbrawl performances was ever worse


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

They had a horrible match on Nitro in... 96 I think (either late 95/early 96, watched it recently lol) where Hogan was in black and was heeling it up, and fuck me the match was awful. Bored me to death and both guys were just terrible. So that's another bad match between them .


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

That was probably their best match together lol. Anytime those guys got together in 97/98 it was a disaster


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

How highyl do you guys rate Barry Windham? I'll be honest I havent seen as much of his work, I love his matches with Flair, but which would you say are his best matches


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably his matches with Flair. Windham was pretty awesome though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Just wanted to pass along that the Flair vs. Perfect loser leaves Raw match on the Raw Beginning set is shown in its entirety, unlike on the Raw 15th Anniversary Set. And to boot, there are none of those annoying fact popups during any of the segments.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I watched some Shawn Michaels' matches last night:

*- Survivor Series 2007: Orton/Michaels ~ **** 1/2*

This match is splendid, with such amazing wrestling sequences. I loved how Shawn Michaels mixed it up with submissions, and the intensity was just burning in the match. Randy Orton's best non-gimmick match for sure, and another amazing match from 2007.

*- Unforgiven 2008: Michaels/Jericho ~ *** 1/4*

I think this is the first time I watched the Unsanctioned Match. I don't recall watching it. The match is good--with Shawn Michaels' some awesome facial reactions and some over-the-top. The action is solid and the brawl was pretty good. It's nowhere near the two classics in the Ladder match and 'Mania XIX, but a nice deviation of styles for these two against each other.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

A few matches I had on my computer.. 

Kevin Nash vs Rey Mysterio – WCW Uncensored *1/2
Tommy Dreamer vs Raven – WrestlePalooza ** ¾
Rey Mysterio vs Mordecai - Smackdown! * ¾
Chris Jericho vs Raven for the IC title – RAW ½ * (Downloaded because of the promo from Y2J)
Bret Hart vs Undertaker vs Vader vs Stone Cold Steve Austin for the WWE Title – IYH Final Four *** ¼

Going to be doing my WWE Best of 2010 matches soon. Have them all downloaded in a folder and rewatching + rating soon. and some shows as well.. been feeling like gettimg into doing this.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

rude awakening said:


> Yea Arn is a great choice, a lot of people are pretty mixed on Sting, I wouldnt rate him higher than Rude, Steamboat, Vader or Arn, but I found Sting to be one of the more reliable workers? Would you say it was the quality of workers he worked against that elevtated him?


Sting was having some good matches with Luger too but yeah there's no way he would've had some of the matches he did if it werenlt for his opponent's. I'm probably as high on him now as I'll ever be but even with that said in his peak he wasn't "great" or anything.



rude awakening said:


> My favorite Sting matches are with Rude and Vader. He had an awesome Falls Count Anywhere match with Foley. Foley was pretty great in WCW in the early 90s, his match with Vader at Halloween Havoc in 93 is my favorite match for that year even over Flair vs. Vader at Starrcade


Sting/Vader from SuperBrawl (the strap match) I honestly think is the best non-Japanese match of that year. Ahead of Vader/Flair, Vader/Foley, Bret/Perfect (I love all of those though), and Sting wasn't exactly "carried" in it as much as he was "not the better guy". It's a no brainer that his best opponent's Vader, anyway. the Foley/Sting FCA is awesome, watched that when I watched those WCW matches but never really remembered enough to write about. 



KingCal said:


> From all the Sting matches I have seen recently, I definitely don't think he is very good at all. He has good matches with the likes of VADER (and anyone who didn't have a good match with Vader in the early 90's should have retired immediately tbh), but when put in the ring with a lesser talent it was clear that he couldn't carry a match. He had charisma and the Hogan like superman comeback that the fans loved, but that's all there was to him for the most part.


Coincidental that we both go on a WCW 90s kick at the same time. ...............



rude awakening said:


> How highyl do you guys rate Barry Windham? I'll be honest I havent seen as much of his work, I love his matches with Flair, but which would you say are his best matches


I doubt I can name 20 guys I think are better than Windham atm. Even after WWF gave him that terrible gimmick he has some great stuff. vs. Flair 14/2/86 from Florida I think is his best match, then there's the 2 87 Flair matches, but I really should hop on that Murdoch match from UWF in 87, which is called DICK's best match by many as well. Other than that he's an awesome tag worker, and the Starrcade 92 tag (Winhdam/Pillman vs. Steamboat/Douglas) is a favourite of mine and I wouldn't be against calling him the MVP of the match.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Just got Best of Smackdown 09-10 and Wrestlemania 26. I also watched SummerSlam from this year again and now feel that Team WWE/Nexus is ****. The match went great and it never felt like it was dragging which is impressive for a 35 minute match.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*WWE Superstars Debut Edition*

Undertaker vs Matt Hardy ** ¼
Christian vs Finlay ** ½
Cody Rhodes vs Shane McMahon ***
​


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

TLC card looks pretty good.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Ownage™;9135854 said:


> TLC card looks pretty good.


Yeah it does, definatley alot of potential on that card.

I am new to the whole rating a match with stars thing but I am getting used to my own ratings system on matches. TLC should be highly entertaining and each match has alot of potential, Morrison and Sheamus could even be a possible *** 1/2 - **** from me since I really enjoyed their match at Survivor Series. And also the IC title match looks promising as well, the other matches all can be above ** easily too. WWE are still good with delivering great matches ecspecially on Superstars and on PPV.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What do you guys can think of Sheamus as a worker and a talent? Who would you compare him to?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

redeadening said:


> What do you guys can think of Sheamus as a worker and a talent? Who would you compare him to?


Sheamus has really been growing on me as of late as a worker. He's impressed me over the last several PPVs, starting with WrestleMania XXVI. I'm really looking forward to his ladder match with Morrison this Sunday at TLC as I think it could be a great match. As for who I'd compare him to, I honestly can't think of anyone with a similar size that worked like Sheamus. Probably a more power-based Triple H, but I'm sure there's a much better comparison that can be made.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

redeadening said:


> What do you guys can think of Sheamus as a worker and a talent? Who would you compare him to?


I think he's pretty good. Recently he's been coming more and more into his own.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Sheamus's powerhouse style is similar to Kevin Fertig/Thorn. I am not a big fan of Sheamus but he has been impressing me too as of late. I wanted him to get something going with Finlay other than that 3 min match they had on RAW before.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

We won't get a 4 star match at TLC. We don't get those anymore.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> We won't get a 4 star match at TLC. We don't get those anymore.


Punk/Mysterio from Extreme Rules and Over The Limit


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't consider either **** quality, and that was what, 5 months ago??


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*sigh* I guess it all comes down to how each individual person gets into a match and what they look for in a match. I thought they were among the most entertaining matches WWE has put on latley. I gave Taker/HBK at Mania ***** and so did many others.

I also think Hawkins and Baretta could do some awesome stuff if they ever got on PPV... which will sadly never happen.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

Could someone please review discs 2 & 3 of the TOP 50 SUPERSTARS dvd.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Extreme Angel said:


> *sigh* I guess it all comes down to how each individual person gets into a match and what they look for in a match. I thought they were among the most entertaining matches WWE has put on latley. I gave Taker/HBK at Mania ***** and so did many others.
> 
> I also think Hawkins and Baretta could do some awesome stuff if they ever got on PPV... which will sadly never happen.


Most of the roster now can do awesome stuff, they are held back by WWE and its ridiculous work schedule. Much of the wrestlers are overworked and cannot put on great matches every-night due to injury.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Got my Ricky Steamboat dvd yesterday, as great as the DVD is, they could have really included some more great stuff. His volume of matches is huge so I would have liked to have seen War Games 1992 on there, the tag team cage match with him and Youngblood against Slaughter and Kernodle, vs. Terry Funk and Dory Funk with Youngblood, plus his really great match with PAul Orndoff at Halloween Havoc 1993. Still a good DVD though.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> We won't get a 4 star match at TLC. We don't get those anymore.


You never know. I think the Morrison/Sheamus match and the IC Triple Threat both have the _potential_ to be that good. Weather they end up being so is another question. 

...I thought the Bryan/Ziggler match at Bragging Rights was around **** too. But other than that, I don't remember many more four + star matches this year...appart from HBK/Undertaker of course.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The biggest problem with the Steamboat set imo is the damn COTC match with Flair being on it. Its already on the Flair set, and its 57 minutes long. We don't need it again. Yes, its fucking awesome, but they could have easily put the almost as awesome Chi-Town Rumble match on there which is what, 20 minutes long? Its more significant to Steamboat's career (he wins the title), and would have given them more time on the 3rd disc for another match or 2. The Fall Brawl match with Regal, another Vader match not already on DVD (their Human Cage match is epic as hell, but is already on DVD), a big fun tag match during the DA days... there is just so much to choose from JUST in 93 lol.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

I agree I was dissapointed that they didnt put Chi Town on there, they could have included more of his brilliant 92 run. Glad they had the Iron Man Challenge on there with Rude. I never saw that match he had with Flair in 84, enjoyed it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Agreed with the 2/3 falls being on there. My least favorite match of that series as it is anyways.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

I liked it more the last time I watched it, but I would definately rank it slightly lower than Chi Town and Wrestle War.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I think their Clash match is the best match they had together, but it just didn't need to be on another set lol.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Did you like their 84 match? Its on the Steamboat DVD, its quite similar to the Clash match, not only in time, but I really enjoyed that one.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Haven't gotten around to watching it yet .


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Any good WWE books I could get my brother for xmas? WWE/ECW related only, no TNA, WCW etc. Based on modern enough wrestler also (attitude era - present) Thanks


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Are you looking for Autobiographies/Biographies or just books about wrestling in general?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I really enjoyed Regal's book, Jericho's I hear is fantastic as well still haven't gotten around to watching it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Foley's first book and Jericho's book would be the first 2 I'd suggest. I've heard Goldust's new book is supposed to be great, and have also heard great things about Regal's book.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

A Goldust book? Sounds awesome.


----------



## mjgill85 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep, read Foley's first book as a casual WWF fan and really enjoyed it. Read it again a couple of years later when I knew who the people in WCW were and it was even better.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> Are you looking for Autobiographies/Biographies or just books about wrestling in general?


I think he'd prefer autobiographies but hed also like books on how the wrestling business operates, like behind the scenes type of stuff if you know what I mean. Books that give an insight into WWE/ECW and wrestling in general. Ill check out the rest of the recommendations cheers.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Just a heads up, TLC has 2 ****+ matches so far, and we haven't reached the Main Event yet.

I'm so fucking happy.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

TLC 2010

Diva Tag - **3/4
Morrison/Sheamus - ****
Miz/Orton - **1/2
Del Rio/Kane/Edge/Mysterio - ****1/4+
Cena/Barrett - **

Need to rewatch some of the matches, great PPV.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> TLC 2010
> 
> Diva Tag - **3/4
> Morrison/Sheamus - ****
> ...


could not agree anymore with you.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, the diva tag is better than the WWE title match and the main event. I look forward to seeing this show for the ladder/TLC matches.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Cena/Barrett was way better than the divas match imo. Didn't pay much attention to Miz/Orton.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

How was Swagger/Ziggler/Kofi?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The ending sounded fucking hilarious if I understood it correctly.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

raw-monster said:


> How was Swagger/Ziggler/Kofi?


Kind of short for a ladder match but it had some cool spots. 



McQueen said:


> The ending sounded fucking hilarious if I understood it correctly.


Hilarious, strange, creative, stupid. Any of those words could describe it.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Ownage™ said:


> Cena/Barrett was way better than the divas match imo. Didn't pay much attention to Miz/Orton.


I dislike Chair matches
- There are chairs everywhere, yet they decide to ignore them
- No chair shots to the head
- Instead of continuously hitting someone with a chair, they use it once or twice and throw it away and stand around and boast/gloat.
- Chair shots to the back are boring.

Wade Barrett had Cena tied between the ropes and instead of continuously hitting him he stands in front of him and gloats, throws the chair away, gloats some more, picks it up and goes to swing standing close to Cena. Silly stuff.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The two ladder matches at the PPV were great, but for different reasons. 

The TLC match had some big spots and had constant action throughout. I mark for big spots and such so I liked the match but I thought the Number one contender ladder match was in a different league. Whereas the TLC was just mindless spot after mindless spot, the ladder match had some great storytelling and ring psychology. The work on the leg was great, the selling throughout was great, they had a ton of false finishes which threw me, a BIG spot with Sheamus through the ladder and the end kick which was fantastic. I put the TLC at ***1/4 and the Ladder at ****1/4.

Was a great PPV though which most matches being pretty great.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Just going to share my thoughts on TLC.

*IC Match - **** Great opener, if just a bit short. Kofi had some really sick spots; this guy needs a push for fucks sake. The ending was... interesting.

*Divas Match - *** Great match by divas standards. 

*Tag Match - *1/4* Nothing special here, basic tag match that was pretty much the bathroom break as the divas match was actually hyped. Worst match of the PPV.
*
Morrison vs Seamus - **3/4* Good match for the most part, but I thought the last 10 or so minutes really sucked. It basically came down to one guy climbs the ladder slowly, the other guy throws him off and climbs the ladder slowly, the other guy pulls him off and climbs the ladder slowly, etc etc.

*WWE Match - **1/2* Decent tables match, nothing special really but I was expecting worse. The ending was bull though; I was happy when they restarted it, but then they went and had another BS ending. Riley put Orton through the table, not Miz!

*WHC Match - **** *Match of the night. Great spots by everyone involved, and I have to give credit to Kane and Edge as I expected them to suck. Rey jumping off the props would have been pretty awesome if it hadn't been a bit botched. My only other complaint really was that Edge won. Edge has more or less sucked all year and does not need it at all. Kane was having a good (I can't believe I'm saying this) reign, the belt was credible again, and Edge was one-upping Kane every night; Kane needed his VENGEANCE. The only way they could justify this is if they finally pull the trigger on an Edge/Christian feud with Christian going over at Wrestlemania, and at least Kane gets to be in the Royal Rumble again.

*Rhodes/Show Promo* - Okay I like Rhodes, but that was horrific. I can't decide what the worst part of this was; Cody's stupid ramblings about nonsense, Striker's fake laugh being worse than King's, seeing Cody's underwear, or Big Show giving out free copies of Knucklehead. I was afraid Daniel Bryan was dressed as Santa at first, as the Bellas were there. Thank fuck he didn't get stuck with this stupidity. 

*Cena vs Barrett - **** Why was this the main event? They go from a title match in the main match of the PPV to a non-title... CHAIRS match? Really? Anyway it was a surprisingly entertaining match with some unique spots. Cena did a good job killing off Nexus though; it's time Barrett drops the dead weight. It's too bad how this feud turned out though; it was red hot and then at SummerSlam it just... has fizzled away into a joke. At least the match was good. That last spot though was kind of lame, even though it looked cool. Obviously he could've been really hurt but it would've looked a lot better if that thing wasn't over Barrett when the chairs were pulled down. They couldn't even try to explain a reason as to why that would have hurt him at all. 

Looking back on it now... maybe the PPV wasn't amazing but it was still good and entertaining. I think Seamus/Morrison is really getting overrated here though. It was a good match, but it doesn't deserve the praise it's getting here. Morrison did a great job selling his leg, and there were a few cool spots, but the last 10 or 15 minutes or so were really boring. It was simply Morrison slowly climbs ladder, Seamus eventually gets in and throws him off, and then they would repeat with Morrison pulling Seamus off. Obviously I know that's basically what the point of the match was but I thought it really slowed it down and just went on way too long.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Last 10 minutes of Sheamus/Morrison sucked? Wow.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Not sucked exactly, but it really slowed down and they just repeated the same formula the whole time with a few cool spots here and there.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Is that not what happens in all ladder matches? One guy climbs, the other guy gets him down, the other guy climbs, repeat until we have a winner. That's kind of the premise of a ladder match. That's pretty much what happened in the TLC match too. The last 10 minutes of Sheamus/Morrison was awesome.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Ziggler/Swagger/Kofi - ***
Diva table match - **3/4
Tag titles - *3/4
Morrison/Sheamus - ****
Miz/Orton - **1/2
Fatal-4-way - ***3/4
Cena/Barrett - **1/2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> I dislike Chair matches
> - There are chairs everywhere, yet they decide to ignore them
> *- No chair shots to the head*


*Is this supposed to be a negative of the match? If so then thats a really stupid comment especially in the current climate.*


HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> - Instead of continuously hitting someone with a chair, they use it once or twice and throw it away and stand around and boast/gloat.
> *- Chair shots to the back are boring.*


*Maybe but they're safer than unprotected head shots. 

Didn't come in here to just to tear you apart btw so I'll post my review of the show that I wrote for another place. *


*Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger - Ladder Match - IC Championship*
_Short and sweet. Dont think a few more minutes would have hurt it tbf. Swagger's hand injury was worked nicely but didn't go far enough so it was a bit of a waste. Kofi managed not to fuck anything up which is worth mentioning. His springboard spot was great actually. Vickie climbing the ladder would have been fine if they hadn't already done the exact same spot with Maryse something like 6 months ago which worked a lot better. Couldn't believe my eyes when they did the same spot AGAIN with Del Rio's announcer. Finish was a bit stupid but was unique so it was fine I guess. _

***3/4*

*Natalya & Beth Pheonix vs Laycool - Tables Match*
_THIS WAS AWESOME. Mike go back and watch it. I'm guessing cal will probably skip it too so you go watch it too. These 4 girsl had a significantly better tables match than Orton/Miz did and even Cena/Sheamus last year. Crowd was into it which helped it and they wanted to see Laycool get their cumupence at last. Beth takes a fucking nasty bump where she falls out of the ring and leads right on the top of her head. Shame that Charles Robinson decided to no sell it though when he checked on her. Went much longer than I thought it would and thus there were some great teased table spots. All the gals worked the match really smartly and made the stip worthwile. Michelle running past Layla to get rid of the table rather than save her partner was great for example. The personalised table that Nattie and Beth made for Laycool coming into play in the match was a super touch. Natalya improvised really well for the finish when both of Laycool didn't go all the way through the table. I LOVED THIS!_

****1/4*

*Santino & Koslov vs Nexus - Tag Team Championships*
_How long have the belts looked like that for? Yet another embarassing belt design. This was better than it probably should have been. Santino's promo was fun, Koslov looked great on offense and Santino's leg sweep was brilliant. Nexus sucked though. They looked lost and although Slater and Gabriel are decent wrestler they're nowhere near good enough to be carrying Santino & Koslov to a good match. Aftermath built quite nicely to the main event though. Enjoyed it for what it was. Could have been a lot worse in fairness._

****

*John Morrison vs Sheamus - Ladder Match*
_Had a feeling this could be realy good but didn't have enough faith in them pulling out something this good. The high flyer vs powerhouse dynamic was worked perfectly and the whole leg angle was magnificent. Sheamus worked it over constantly with some great ladder spots and Morrison's selling was awesome. Morrison hopping up the ladder, not just the once but every time he went up there was amazing. Match did a great job of gathering up babyface support for Morrison building up to the finish which was brilliant too. Only real big ladder spot of the match coming at the end was fitting and it came off superbly well. Thought they were about to ruin it when Sheamus started getting back in the ring but his facial expressions as well as Morrison's final kick more than made up for it. Morrison using the same kick that beat him on some other PPV was a nice final touch too. WWE MOTY behind HBK/Taker, Danielson/Miz, Danielson/Ziggler and the SD MITB._

******

*The Miz vs Randy Orton - Tables Match - WWE Championship*
_Didn't really pay full attention to this and they did nothing to regain any of my attention either. Divas tables match was significantly better than this. Riley played a decent role with his interference. Finish was predictable as soon as the ref took a bump. Suits Miz's character at least. Didn't understand the aftermath though._

****

*Edge vs Kane vs Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio - TLC Match - World Heavyweight Championship*
_Cant believe I said on the other page that there was too much talent in this for it not to be at least enjoyable. This was a horror show. It was unorganised, sloppy and incredibly pointless. You could tell that Rey and Del Rio weren't really supposed to be there and they ended up working together way too many times. Their feud is likely gonna go to Mania before they get a big PPV singles match now with them both no doubt being in the Rumble and Elimination Chamber matches. There were the same table bumps that you get in every TLC match so nothing new or original. Enjoyed Rey using the SVR tactic of getting your opponents to wrestle up the top of the ramp and then sprint back down to the ring so you've got more time to climb the ladder. Sucked that Del Rio followed him back though. Rey looked unusually lost too. Edge is champ again and for what? Taker's surely got to retire Kane when he comes back but Barrett sadly seems his likely Mania opponent so he needs to finish Kane off soon if he's not gonna face him at Mania which would be horrible. Thought Taker/Kane at Rumble for the belt would have been the most logical option. I guess we're getting another Edge/Kane match now. Yipee! There was some ludacrsi commentary in this match btw. The 3 of them were tolerbale for the rest of the show but the came out with some stupid shit like Striker saying the first ever TLC match was No Mercy 1999 when it obviously wasn't and Cole saying that Del Rio took out Rey's wrist when he debuted which I'm pretty sure he didn't. Quite sure it was the arm/shoulder are. Swear Cole said that Kane was the only one to have won a TLC match before too._

*1/2**

_Cody came out and started to cut a coma enducing promo until Show came out to try and save it. Show looked drastically smaller, both in height and wieght to me. Or was that just me? Are these two supposed to be feuding btw? Show htting Cody with a spinebuster rather than a KO punch seemed off. Cant believe they put this on PPV but not a Danielson match._

*John Cena vs Wade Barrett - Chairs Match*
_As soon as I realised this was on last I felt sure there must be have been a big angle going down but nothing happened. I guess WWE really are that scared of not having Cena on top constantly even when he's not got the belt. Thought there would be a post match angle with Punk and Cena by how Punk was ripping into Cena on commentary and Punk's comments on Raw. Punk/Cena at Mania could save the card imo. They did their best in fairness to work with the stupid stipulation but too much stuff came off chhesy or unlogical. Cena ducking the chair shots made the stip seem important but they acted like their was only one chair when Cole even said they must be 25-30 chairs just around the ring! Finishing spot was good at least and made use of the stip. Hated the aftermath and how pathetic it looked. Did Wade really have to have that block of wood to protect them chairs. I guess the angle is finally done now thank god._ 

***1/2*

*Overall:*
_Not the worst PPV they've done this year but still not really good enough for a WWE PPV that they charge so much for. Undercard was good, with a great Ladder match but yet again the top of the card blew hard. Baffled at the lack of Danielson too._


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd have *** for the opener, Divas, TLC match & Miz/Orton, ***1/2 for Cena/Barrett, same ratings as Seabs for the Tag and the #1 contenders match.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

TLC 2010


Ziggler vs Swagger vs Kingston **1/2

Chicks **1/4

Kozlino vs Nexus *

Morrison vs Sheamus **** (MOTN)

The Miz vs Orton *

TLC Match **

Cena vs Barrett *


Average PPV at best. Morrison/Sheamus was excellent ladder war, and it goes in top 3 in WWE 2010. 3-Way IC ladder match was good, but criminally short. TLC was just good, and Edge is fucking horrible. Rey was uninspired, tbh. 
Divas match was surprisingly good. Kudos! Cena/Barrett, The Miz/Orton and Tag Team were awful matches. I hate WWE's recent route - cheesy main event with bad booking in order to send kids home happy.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*WWE TLC 2010*

Dolph Ziggler © vs Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston ** 1/4

GlamaHart vs Lay-Cool ***

Santino and Koslov © vs Nexus **

John Morrison vs Sheamus *** 1/2

The Miz © vs Randy Orton ***

Kane © vs Edge vs Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio *** 1/2

Cena vs Barrett - ** 1/4

Overall - 8/10. Very fun PPV apart from the Main event being the stale Cena and Nexus stuff. I actually enjoyed the 4-Way quite alot and it tied with Morrison/Sheamus at my personal MOTN.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Ziggler vs Kingston vs Swagger - Good match and a great way to start the show, despite not getting that much time. There were some cool spots, such as Kofi swinging through the Ladder, the sleeper hold etc and the finish was inventive. I thought that the belt falling down was a botch at first, haha. ***

Divas Tables Match - Best Divas match we've seen in a while. All four of them did a good job. The double Sharpshooter was a really nice spot and Beth Phoenix took some damn hard bumps. **3/4

Santino/Kozlov vs Nexus - Just filler to build up to the Chairs match later in the night so it did its job. There was a nice chain wrestling exchange in the beginning between Santino and Gabriel. My least favourite match of the night but not a bad one. **

Sheamus/Morrison - Absolutely loved this, probably my second favourite WWE match of the year behind HBK/Taker and certainly the best match I've seen both of these guys have. Could be a career defining match for Morrison. We got the high spots that people want from these matches but on top of that, the storyelling and psychology was superb with the work on Morrison's leg which Morrison sold brilliantly throughout and Sheamus coming back over and over again. It reminded me of Ramon/HBK at times and both of them came out of the match looking strong, which makes it even better. ****1/2

Miz/Orton - My least favourite ''big match'' of the night as I don't particularly think Miz and Orton have great chemistry but it was still a decent match, I like what they're doing with The Miz and him cheating to win only for the match to be restarted was a great tease for the fans too. **1/2

TLC Fatal Four Way - Very good match, complimented the earlier Ladder match very nicely by showing the other side of these gimmick matches. There were some great spots, Del Rio's fall through the table was huge. ***3/4

Cena/Barrett - This seems to have divided opinion. Personally, I thought it was a very good match with some really good storytelling. It might not have been the best idea to put it last considering the huge spots that had come before it but considering it is the biggest feud in WWE, I guess it made sense. There were some really nice spots with the chairs in the match ***1/2.

Overall, a pretty damn awesome PPV. One of the best of the year for sure.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Is this supposed to be a negative of the match? If so then thats a really stupid comment especially in the current climate.*
> 
> *Maybe but they're safer than unprotected head shots. *


the thing that pisses me off is that they can't even do protected chairshots but in a backstage segment they can pretend that Husky Harris got his head completely blasted by a chair.


----------



## acdc22287 (Apr 26, 2009)

TLC 2010
Ziggler vs Swagger vs Kingston ***
Divas Table **1/2
Kozlino vs Nexus 1/2*
Morrison vs Sheamus ****1/4 (MOTN)
The Miz vs Orton **3/4
TLC Match ***3/4
Cena vs Barrett *

Awesome PPV,the TLC match should ended the PPV


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm just gonna go out and say it. Sheamus is now one of my favourite workers. I cannot get enough of his ultra aggressive rush attack style.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

acdc22287 said:


> TLC 2010
> Ziggler vs Swagger vs Kingston ***
> Divas Table **1/2
> Kozlino vs Nexus 1/2*
> ...


Only thing I would disagree on this is I would give the Divas Table ***, I actually really enjoyed that match.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Was Sheamus/Morrison that good? Find it hard to believe, what was the stip?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Flips with weapons match no doubt.

I think it was Ladder.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Didn't see the ladder match yet. Sounds interesting though. I'm not basing this on that, I was just re watching HIAC again for some obscure reason and noticed that even though Orton was the more experienced guy Sheamus looked like he was running the show. He hits hard, fast, looks dominant, plays up the crowd. Has awesome facial expressions and solid selling.

In the few instances I've seen him wrestle he's done very well in my eyes. Personally I feel people give him a bad rep just because of his shitty push to the top.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

From the limited amount i've seen of him I enjoy The LIMEMASTER. Hell he had a not so boring Wrestlemania match with HHH. Thats a pretty rare feat in my eyes.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Extreme Evolution - The Best of ECW*

*Hardcore Heaven '99 - ECW World Television Title Match*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs. Jerry Lynn - ****+

*November To Remember '99 - ECW World Heavyweight Title Match*
Mike Awesome(c) vs. Masato Tanaka - ****
_Huge move after huge move. Fuckin awesome stuff._

*ECW World Heavyweight Title - Barbed Wire Match (12/7/96)*
The Sandman(c) vs. Raven - ***3/4
_Well first I'll say I had no idea this match even existed. I thought Sabu/Funk was the only barbed wire match ECW did but it seems I'm wrong. This wasn't very pretty and yeah there were a couple botches but you gotta expect them in a match where the ropes are barbed wire. I personally enjoyed this quite a bit and it certainly showed how much of an insane bastard Sandman was._

*ECW World Tag Team Title Match (8/14/99)*
The Dudleys(c) vs. Balls Mahoney & Little Spike Dudley - ****
_An awesome brawl that went throughout the entire arena with a ton of cool spots, including flaming tables. The finish was really random though._

The Eliminators vs. "Dr. Death" Steve Williams & Terry "Bam Bam" Gordy (10/26/96) - **1/4
_Not too sure why this was on the dvd. It was a fairly sloppy 9 minute match only highlighted by Perry Saturn's elbow drop from the top of a scaffold._

*Barely Legal '97 - The Grudge Match Of The Century*
Taz vs. Sabu - ***1/2
_This match clearly isn't the highest rated on the disc, but it's actually probably my favorite. I enjoy the bloody hardcore shit of course but I'll always take a good solid wrestling match over it, and this was it. A really good back and forth matchup with your usual cool spots from Sabu and Tazzplexes from the Human Suplex Machine. It just had the feel of match you'd see these days from ROH or something, with a build up going in and the match actually builds up along the way, while all the rest of the matches on here just kinda jumped right into spots and chair shots and everything. It also shows all the post match stuff, so that was cool to see._

Tommy Dreamer & Beulah McGillicutty vs. Shane Douglas & Francine (12/7/96) - **
_Not the best wrestling match of course but highly, highly entertaining. Douglas got into a legit fight with a fan, Francine's tits popped out (DVD's uncensored btw), Beulah hit a moonsault, and of course a CATFIGHT!_

*Overall: 8.5/10*
_Definitely recommended for an ECW fan of any level._​


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I could understand why a Terry Gordy match in '96 might not be so good but Death/Gordy were the fucking "Men?" 90-93 as a tag team.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah Gordy just looked drunk.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its believed he had mental problems stemming from an overdose that nearly killed him while he was in Japan in '91 and i'm sure a career of blows to the head didn't help improve matters.

Guy was legit awesome earlier on though which is a shame. Gordy and Williams were the Ultimate Bully Powerhouse tag team, fuck the Road Warriors.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Just got done re-watching some stuff in my collection of WWE DVD's and I figured with time on my hands with Winter Break from school I would write some reviews on what I recently watched.

*The History of the WWE Championship*

Ivan Koloff vs. Pedro Morales: Ok, I know that this isn't the best match in this collection but I loved it. The crowd was completley into Morales and I consider this match to be what got me into watching old matches from the 70's and 80's. This Championship match was one of if not the first WWE Championship match to include controversey in the finish and it really was a true classic witht he finish. ***

Bruno Sammartino vs. Killer Kowalski: If I were to have selected that matches to put onto this anthology of matches I would have not picked this to be on it. I was really disapointed that this match did not start right from the begining rather than stating in progress. I also was never a huge fan of Bruno Sammartino even if he was the longest regining WWE Chapion of all time. **

Bruno Sammartino vs. "Superstar" Billy Graham: I was glad to see that a match that took place in my home town made the list as one of the greatest championship matches of all time, but that is not why I enjoyed this match. I am one who really enjoys Graham's style of wrestling as well as his charcater. Now I thought this match was given the right amount of time and the fact and it was great move after great move and also added more controversey to the rich and prestiege history of the WWE Championship. ***3/4

I am going to skip over the 3 matches (Billy Graham vs. Bob Backlund, Bob Backlund vs. Greg Valentine, and Bob Backlund vs. Sgt. Slaughter) only because I didn't really pay close attention to these three. In my opinion they weren't really that great of matches but that might only be because I am not a huge Backlund fan at all.

Iron Sheik vs. Hulk Hogan: Well here it is the begining of Hulkamania and the birth of the most of superstar in the history of wrestling. I really enjoyed this match and I am not even a Hogan mark at all. This match had a storu behind it and once honestly one of the first championship matches that did have a backstory. Great match time, great crowd, and great preformance by both men. ****

Hulk Hogan vs. King Kong Bundy: Awesome match. This was the first time that the odds seemed to be against Hogan and it looked like he was going to lose the WWE Championship. Hogan got his ass kicked the entire time up until the end of the match where Hogan busted Bundy open and finally got out of the cage and retained his championship. By far the best match on the WrestleMania 2 card. ***1/2

Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant: Ok, somebody please tell me that I am not the only one that didn't enjoy this match. First of all it was way to short to be the main event for such a big PPV. I think that this match is compltley overrated becuase this sure as hell wasn't the first time that we saw Hogan slam the big man. Still an awesome WrestleMania Moment but not the greatest thing ever. **1/4
Now onto their second match together at The Main Event. While this match wasn't anything great either it did add even more controversey to the history of this title and I actually enjoyed this match just because of the ending and how the ref didn't see Hogan get the shoulder up. With this happening it also set up the tournament at WrestleMania IV for the WWE Championshp. Not the best match on dics 1 but I enjoyed it. **3/4

Randy "Macho Man" Savage vs. Hulk Hogan: The first time that we were ever able to see this match and I loved this match. Amazing charisma from both men throughout the whole match and also what added even more to this match was the fact that Miss Elizabeth would have to make a choice as to who's corner she was going to be in. Wish the outcome would have been different but still a great match. ***3/4

Hulk Hogan vs. Ultimate Warrior: In my opinion the biggest match in the Hogan Era of the late 80's and early 90's. Both were completley over at the time and the only question was who would be willing to to the job and let the other one go over. This is the best match of Ultimate Warrior's carrer in my opinion. Glad that Hogan did the job and let than man who deserved to win, win the Ultimate Challenge. *****

Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart: Now I consider Owen Hart to be the greatest man to never win a major title in the history of wrestling. Every match that these two had I enjoyed but I think that their match earlier the same year at WrestleMania was a little bit better just because Owen actually won that match. I always thought that Owen was just a tad better than his brother Bret but I guess I am the only won that thought that. Owen had come so close so many times to the WWE Championship and I wish that this would have been his shinning moment and he would have gotten what he deserved. ****

Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels: This is the greatest match in WWE history in my opinion. An hour for one match may seem like a lot to most people but to me this hour went by as fast a regular match. Both men spent almost the same amount of time on offense and I honestly don't think their could be anything better about this match. The match speakes for itself and if you haven't seen it by now then shame on you. *****

Shawn Michaels vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin: Not the best match of Austin's carrer but it was the first title reign of his carrer and it could not have been any better with Jim Ross yelling Stone Cold over and over at the end of the match. ***1/2

Triple H vs. Cactus Jack: In my opinion this is Mick Foley's greatest match while in the WWE. Both men had so much passion throughout this entire match and the match included some pretty awesome spots like Cactus being handcuffed for about 5 minutes or so to Cactus taking a pedigree onto the thumbtacks. *****

The Rock vs. Triple H vs. Kurt Angle: Ahhh, my favorite PPV from the year 2000 and also one of the best main events in the history of SummerSlam. The match had so much intensity from everyone and Angle still managed to finish the match even with getting a little banged up at begining before the match even started. Wouldn't have wanted this match to end any other way and this was also one of the first times Angle was in the main event. ****

The Rock vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin: I have no idea what WWE was thinking when they tried to turn Austin Heel in his home state, but anyway this was an amazing match to what in my opinion is the greatest WrestleMania of all time. Another thing about this match is the image with Austin being in the sharpshooter with blood dripping down his face will live in my memory forever. ****1/4

The last 5 matches I haven't finished re-watching yet so I don't really want to write a review for them until I have time to re-watch them so I will leave that for another day.

*Survivor Series 2002*

This is one of if not my favorite PPV of all time. Every match on the card had something behind it and the crowd was into every match. From the first match of the night to HBK winning the World Heavyweight Championship there was never a dull moment. The cuiserweight championship match was incredible with Kidman taking that bump of the top turnbuckle via the DDT. This night was also only the second time in history that the Women's Championship was contested under hardcore rules and they didn't an awesome job with this one and Victoria even started to bleed during this one. This night was also the first time that Brock Lesnar lost a match since coming to the WWE by Paul Heyman costing him the Championship and the Big Show winning it. My favorite match of the PPV was the Triple Threat Tag Team Elimination Match. This match was incredible and had an amazing amount of star power in it from Angle to Mysterio every body that was in this match deservered to be in it. And then their was the first ever Elimination Chamber Match, and we all knew that this was going to be incredible to say the least and look at what this match gimmick has turned into now. I also think that this was the first time in history that every title that was up for grabs that night changed hands but im not positive about that one.

Tag Team Tables Match: **1/4
Cruiserweight Championship Match: ****
Women's Championship Match: ***1/2
WWE Championship Match: **3/4
Triple Threat Tag Team Match: ****3/4
Elimination Chamber Match: *****


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Word said:


> Was Sheamus/Morrison that good? Find it hard to believe, what was the stip?


Ladder match. The whole Sheamus/Morrison series has been shockingly good; it's like they fit together perfectly. Morrison has looked more physical than ever, and his strikes have looked really good with Sheamus leaning into them. Sheamus is pretty great in general-- he's fantastic and violent and tough on offense, and he also goes out of his way to make smaller guys' strikes look legit (check out his exchanges with Bourne in the 5/31 Raw tag; he also had a couple singles matches with Bourne, all worth seeing). The ladder match had tons of fantastic knee work from Sheamus, all of which looked devastating and a lot of which was quite innovative. Morrison sold his ass off: this was his best performance, probably ever. They didn't rely on big spots, but they hit enough of them, including a pretty bonkers double drop with Sheamus landing flash against a ladder. Finish was dramatic; tons of pretty great dramatic moments.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like I'm gonna have to watch the whole TLC show. Does Morrison still punch like a girl tho?


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Not sure if it was him hitting harder or Sheamus leaning into things, but for the first time ever I thought Morrison's forearms looked good in that ladder match. He had another strong performance working FIP in a fun little 6-man on Raw this week-- Miz/Riley/Sheamus vs. King/Morrison/Orton. Also, Regal vs. Danielson happened and made for a fantastic 5 minutes of wrestling. European uppercut exchange with a hot crowd, in WWE, featuring William Regal and Bryan Danielson-- unbelievable. And Cena/Ziggler was really good. This week's Raw ruled.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Miz/Orton from SmackDown is also definitely worth watching. A top 10 Miz match, for sure.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

D-XFann9933 said:


> Just got done re-watching some stuff in my collection of WWE DVD's and I figured with time on my hands with Winter Break from school I would write some reviews on what I recently watched.
> 
> *The History of the WWE Championship*
> 
> ...


Fucking Trash.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*No Mercy 2001*

*WCW Tag Team Title Match*
The Hardy Boyz(c) vs. Lance Storm & The Hurricane - **1/2

Test vs. Kane - ***1/4
_A pleasant surprise to say the least. These two meshed very well together and had a great match._

*Lingerie Match*
Torrie Wilson vs. Stacy Keibler - *
_Torrie Wilson may just be the sexiest diva in WWE history..._

*WWF Intercontinental Title - Ladder Match*
Christian(c) vs. Edge - ***3/4
_This was much better than my previous viewing from the Ladder Match dvd. No super huge spots but a grueling 20+ minutes of good action._

*WWF Tag Team Title Match*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs. Big Show & Tajiri - **3/4

The Undertaker vs. Booker T - ***
_A pretty good match, probably could've been better without the sudden finish._

*WCW Title Match*
The Rock(c) vs. Chris Jericho - ****3/4
_Fucking excellent. I'd probably say it's Rock's greatest one-on-one match of his career, or at least the best he had without a guy named Austin. Very symbolic that the whole thing started with a chair, and ended with a chair. Definitely check this one out if you haven't seen it._

*WWF Title Match - No Disqualification*
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin(c) vs. Kurt Angle vs. Rob Van Dam ***1/2 - ***3/4
_Definitely good but it felt all over the place at times, which happens a lot with triple threats. I'm not too sure why the ref's back needed to be turned when Vince came in with the chair since it was a no dq match, but that's of course no big deal._

*Overall: 8.5/10*
_One of the many great PPVs from 2001._​


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Fucking Trash.


Lulz, haven't seen a match this divided on opinion since Shawn/Trips Summerslam or Austin/Trips No Way Out.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not a fan of any of those matches.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Shawn/Trips Summerslam > Austin/HHH 3SOH.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Triple H/Shawn is an awesome match, but I wouldn't even think about putting it at *****.
Austin/Triple H I have at ***** and is one of the best matches of all time as far as I' concerned, and both men's best.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah HHH/Austin is probably my favourite match, so I'd say that was better than HBK/HHH. Seen both get crapped on, but I'm a big fan of both matches. Don't rate Bret/HBK much higher than a 'good' match, I don't see it as one of the best ever by any means.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Miz/Orton from SmackDown is also definitely worth watching. A top 10 Miz match, for sure.


It was good but not that good but then again to be a top 10 Miz match it only needs to be **1/4.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Lulz, haven't seen a match this divided on opinion since Shawn/Trips Summerslam or Austin/Trips No Way Out.


Why anyone would skip out on some BOB BACKLUND for the boring as fuck Wrestlemania Ironman match is beyond me.

Only Fuckin' Trash would do that.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Why anyone would skip out on some BOB BACKLUND for the boring as fuck Wrestlemania Ironman match is beyond me.
> 
> Only Fuckin' Trash would do that.


I didn't skip out on the three matches to watch the ironman match I skiped out on them because im not a fan of Bob Backlund. And plus the Backlund match's where way before the ironman match. I just wanted to re-watch the ironman match before the Backlund matches. Jesus Christ, Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I love multiple Backlund matches and am a fan of the Iron Man.

FRIENDLINESS~!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Even though I was being truthful about why I can't understand the whole Ironman (which I think is the most overrated match ever but whatever) over Backlund goodness debate I wasn't being as serious as you might think and you should get too offended by it.

yeah1993 you pussy.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Even though I was being truthful about why I can't understand the whole Ironman (which I think is the most overrated match ever but whatever) over Backlund goodness debate I wasn't being as serious as you might think and you should get too offended by it.
> 
> yeah1993 you pussy.


I mean in a way I will agree with you that it is a little overrated only becuase of the first 30 minutes or so when it was nothing but side headlocks and shit but the reason I think that its good because it gave us a match that we had never seen before but IMO the best ironman match ever is the Angle vs. Lesnar one that was on SmackDown awhile back. And I honestly wasn't offended at all, I just don't apperciate being called fuckin' trash for my opinions.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Somone Bob Bacliund not fan? Typy skills and spel go bad. No lik.



Not a fan of the Iron Man. Don't like 3SOH or SS 02 HHH/HBK match either. Used to like all 3 not too long ago as well lol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fair Enough I guess.

I don't have any huge problems with either the HBK Return match or 3SOH.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Haven't seen HHH vs. HBK at SummerSlam but 3SOH I thought was awesome so it might be a little hard to top that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Man I remember cal had some huge problems with the 3SOH. I never really felt like sitting thorugh the whole thing so I can't really comment. The Shawn return match though, epic stuff. The no selling in the end was absurd, and yes, it was spotty at parts, but it was a great showcase for the return of HBK after a 4 year hiatus.

Btw, what exactly went wrong with the IronMan match anyways? I only saw a few segments since I never really felt like sitting through it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just thought it was dull overrated affair that mostly gets praised because HBK wins the title at the end and its a Mania ME. The last 5 minutes are the only part worth watching. Also didn't like the fact the match built up HBK as the young resilient contender and Hart as the technical master and if I recall correctly HBK was in control the first half of the match and hart the second and that always seemed ass backwards to me

I didn't really like Wrestlemania 12 at all, maybe even less than Wrestlemania 11.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

What's wrong with the Iron Man match? The first 30 minutes are boring as shit, and completely pointless. They spend the first half doing arm work, and it seems that as soon as they go into the second half, they decide to ignore the lengthy arm work and speed the match up to make it EXCITING~! 

Have you ever seen their Survivor Series 92 match? Its essentially the exact same, only half the time of the Iron Man match... and somehow worse lol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I somewhat recall a really long Short Arm Scissors hold by Michaels in the Ironman match and it adds absolutely nothing to the match.

BOB BACKLUND would have made the hold matter because he is better than the both of them.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought the whole boxing bag/running stairs training and them being the "two best mat whatevers in the world" (in McMahon Land) was a good enough excuse for the slow pace in the beginning, like they KNEW they going an hour and they hadn't done that before (or done in very seldomly) so they calmed it down, and it got faster and faster b/c one of them wanted to end the thing with a score instead of it being tied. I liked how Michaels was the guy being desperate as well b/c he didn't think there would be sudden death. Michaels being in control in the beginning looked like all the training had payed off and he was really taking Hart off of is game and catching him off guard. Almost as if Hart didn;t know where this sudden burst was coming from and he became wise to it later on. None of that will change an opinion but that's why I like it and don't really have a problem with it anyway. Bret assaulting Michaels INTO Lothario was awesome as well. Has nothing on a Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat but I think it's a great match. 

SSeries 92 goes down every time. Used to think it was excellent now I think it's good.

SummerSlam 02 doesn't bother me at all. NWO 01 bothers me due to Austin's leg selling in the first fall but I'm fine with the rest. 

You wanna talk about a praised match that's actually a piece of shit? Go with Michaels/Angle at Vengeance. WHY DID YOU GO TO THE TOP ROPE YOU JACKASS?!?!?!?!?!??

Backlund > Hart & Michaels for sure. BOB's also the best at making a resthold entertaining


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, seeing as we're all posting our thoughts on these matches...

The Iron Man match is rather crappy, tbh. For the amount of praise it gets as "tHA greetest match evA!!1!1" by the WWE, it sure is a big ol' pile of cocks. The first thirty minutes of the match are fucking pointless, seeing as they completely ignore the arm work in the second half of the match. Never mind the fact that it's just *stupidly* long. Hell, even Flair/Steamboat, 2/3 Falls, is shorter than this (by about five minutes) but it's eighteen times as good.

The SummerSlam 2002 Street Fight/Unsactioned Fight/Hardcore match/Whatever is pretty good. Shawn's selling is a bit schizophrenic (when isn't it?) and he absolutely fucking no-sells towards the end, but it is still a quality match-up. Maybe a bit too spotty sometimes, but that's a minor complaint, in this case.

3 Stages of Hell is awesome. That's the only word I can think of to describe it. The match falls just short of perfect, and is probably one of my favourite matches ever. Austin's selling of the leg is annoying in the first fall, but that's the only thing wrong with this otherwise amazing match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

austin/hhh was pretty good and hhh/michaels was pretty bad


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hhh played the technical master well in that match


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels at WM 19 is one of the best matches of all-time.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Disagreed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

jericho put in a good effort


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

That he did.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

KidCharlamagne said:


> Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels at WM 19 is one of the best matches of all-time.


mr wrestlemania doing his thing on the biggest stage of them all


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

KidCharlamagne said:


> Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels at WM 19 is one of the best matches of all-time.


This match goes up and down everytime I watch it.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Vengeance 2005 between Shawn and Angle is one of the most overrated matches ever. It's even more overrated than Michaels/Bret (Iron Man).

Michaels/Jericho from 'Mania XIX is a brilliant match.

Survivor Series 1992 between Bret and Shawn goes down the drain on every watch. It's borderline bad at this point.

Fond of both the Unsanctioned Match and the 3SOH match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Trips vs. Cena has a better crowd and atmosphere than Hogan vs. Rock.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Trips vs. Cena has a better crowd and atmosphere than Hogan vs. Rock.


Don't be silly.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

3SOH - Austin's lack of selling really hurt this match

HHH/HBK - better than 3SOH, but something about HBK I find annoying as hell, idk...

WM12 Ironman - I used to think it's masterpiece, now I think it's just solid, and Hart actually tapped out at some point :lmao


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Trips vs. Cena is one of the greatest WWE matches of all time.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Um, disagreed.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Personally I found that match hilarious. John Cena was supposed to be the face :lmao


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Um, disagreed.


That's perfectly fine. We all have opinions.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

HHH/Cena is a great match, I have it around the 4* mark, probably slightly higher with all the random fractions. One of those matches where I basically liked everything, aside from the odd thing or two. Helped by the fact my two favourites were in it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Personally I found that match hilarious. John Cena was supposed to be the face :lmao


Did you also find it hilarious at WrestleMania 13 with Bret and Austin? I don't think I've ever seen any crowd as vocal as that crowd genuinely care about the outcome of any match.



Razor King said:


> That's perfectly fine. We all have opinions.


I watched it today morning and it was _amazing_. I would happily call it one of the best WrestleMania main events in history.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Did you also find it hilarious at WrestleMania 13 with Bret and Austin? I don't think I've ever seen any crowd as vocal as that crowd genuinely care about the outcome of any match.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it today morning and it was _amazing_. I would happily call it one of the best WrestleMania main events in history.


Austin/Bret was a different story, the intention was turn the crowd on Bret and on Austin's side. And it worked, beautifully.

Wrestlemania 22 on the other hand was the peak of Cena hate as the Chicago crowd wanted to absolutely kill that man in the ring. There was no way of actually knowing that Cena was supposed to the face. They so desperately wanted Triple H, the heel, to put Cena out of his misery.

Its remarkable really. Though i have to rewatch it, i havent seen it since I went through all the Wrestlemanias last year.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I watched it today morning and it was _amazing_. I would happily call it one of the best WrestleMania main events in history.


It's one match that goes up and up every time I rewatch it. So many matches fail in that aspect but this is one match, that gets better every year.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Austin/Bret was a different story, the intention was turn the crowd on Bret and on Austin's side. And it worked, beautifully.
> 
> Wrestlemania 22 on the other hand was the peak of Cena hate as the Chicago crowd wanted to absolutely kill that man in the ring. There was no way of actually knowing that Cena was supposed to the face. They so desperately wanted Triple H, the heel, to put Cena out of his misery.
> 
> Its remarkable really. Though i have to rewatch it, i havent seen it since I went through all the Wrestlemanias last year.


Triple H low blowing the referee and using a sledgehammer to try and steal the champion was a discernible enough way to tell that he was the heel. If the crowd had cheered Cena and booed Triple H, the match wouldn't have been half as memorable because everything they did from the point they recognized the crowd's mentality fed them more and more till they broke. It'll take an essay to explain the whole deal. Best crowd for a wrestling match, I say.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Triple H low blowing the referee and using a sledgehammer to try and steal the champion was a discernible enough way to tell that he was the heel. If the crowd had cheered Cena and booed Triple H, the match wouldn't have been half as memorable because everything they did from the point they recognized the crowd's mentality fed them more and more till they broke. It'll take an essay to explain the whole deal. Best crowd for a wrestling match, I say.


So its alot like ECW ONS 2006 with Cena intentionally sticking to his style as a way to taunt the crowd and drive them more and more into a frenzy.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I saw ONS 2006 in a movie theater full of a rapid ECW crowd. I was cheering for Cena nonetheless, almost got my head ripped off.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

By the way, is there a full version of the Orton/Hunter match from 04/28/2008 out there? I watched the match today and it was surprisingly good for a Orton/Hunter match--until the absurd "black-out."


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thought HHH was awesome at Mania 22. I'm totally serious when I say I prefer his performance vs. Eugene at SummerSlam 04 which might be the most convincing a heel he's been ever (and I love the guy). Maybe. Haven't seen his 2000-2001 work for a short while now and his other Evolution bar 2005 he wasn't too great.

Cena was great in the match too, though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I saw his match against Eugene in Summerslam 2004. Definition of to heel it up in a match. The abuse, the taunting, the insults, the bullying, what a douche.

Brilliant preformance. Though maybe I liked him even more when he took on Flair in the cage. Insane shit.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't think that even the One Night Stand crowd was as good.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't even remember what took place in the HHH/Cena match.
All i remember is when Cena won the crowd was dead and they focused on a woman cheering for Cena in the middle of a sea of people with disappointed looks on their faces.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The ONS crowd was fantastic. I especially loved the part where they cheered ECW originals like Sandman yet chanted 'You cant wrestle' and 'same old shit' to Cena.

Seriously, how do you make sense of that? None of the ECW guys have changed their shtick in over 9 years, most of them could never wrestle, and yet the crowd cheer those guys and hate Cena?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thought the Mania 22 crowd in the main event was pretty easily better than the ONS crowd. Rock/Hogan > both of them though (crowd, not the match).


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> The ONS crowd was fantastic. I especially loved the part where they cheered ECW originals like Sandman yet chanted 'You cant wrestle' and 'same old shit' to Cena.
> 
> Seriously, how do you make sense of that? None of the ECW guys have changed their shtick in over 9 years, most of them could never wrestle, and yet the crowd cheer those guys and hate Cena?


Coz Cena no HARDCORES!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

redeadening said:


> The ONS crowd was fantastic. I especially loved the part where they cheered ECW originals like Sandman yet chanted 'You cant wrestle' and 'same old shit' to Cena.
> 
> Seriously, how do you make sense of that? None of the ECW guys have changed their shtick in over 9 years, most of them could never wrestle, and yet the crowd cheer those guys and hate Cena?


It's because they liked the same ol sh*t the ECW guys were doing.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

redeadening said:


> The ONS crowd was fantastic. I especially loved the part where they cheered ECW originals like Sandman yet chanted 'You cant wrestle' and 'same old shit' to Cena.
> 
> Seriously, how do you make sense of that? None of the ECW guys have changed their shtick in over 9 years, most of them could never wrestle, and yet the crowd cheer those guys and hate Cena?


Because even the most boring guy from ECW is (was) more charismatic than John Cena. Skills had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Elaborate on how Cena isn't charismatic as such a statement isn't an opinion.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Like Tommy Dreamer right? Captain Charisma.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

There's a reason why 75% of the ECW crew amounted to shit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> Because even the most boring guy from ECW is (was) more charismatic than John Cena. Skills had nothing to do with it.


What?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Guys, do you even remember Cena from 2005, 06 or 07? If that's charisma, then I'm an airplane.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You're supposed to turn off your laptop while flying.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

:lmao

Whatever, just sayin'...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

With that statement I could say "in that case I'll ride you all the way to the Bahamas" but I really don't want to. IIRC Cena was pretty much the top guy around for those three years in terms of the matches he was having, there's bound to be a few others who could be thrown in there too. Charisma was pretty much flowing through all his matches and his promos around those years you mentioned were also of a high standard.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Im not a huge fan of the Iron Man match but there are some things to admire about it, as yeah1993 mentioned it was cool to see Bret get so desperate by throwing Michaels over on to Jose, and seeing Michaels attempting to outwrestle Bret in the beginning, even though that sequence did overstay its welcome when both men were in control. It doesnt come anywhere near Steamboat/Rude in my opinion, even though they only had 30 mins it was still better.


----------



## EffectRaven (Dec 9, 2007)

Does anyone else have a difficult time watching Ironman matches? I find myself paying more attention to the clock than the actual match, I just can't focus for whatever reason even during a quality match like Lesnar/Angle from Smackdown


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I try not to think about the clock while watching Ironmans. 30 min is ideal time for Ironmans, IMO. 60 is just too much, especially if you have 2 average workers.

Btw, Steamboat/Rude and Rhodes/Rude > HBK/Hart


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Steamboat/Rude is just in its own universe in terms of iron man matches. I love the brilliant direction they went for in the start.

Rude in particular blew me away, but both men where fantastic.

As for the Bret vs Shawn match, the funniest thing was the way they stiffed each other and tried to no sell each other's offence.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I really can't wait to get to Steamboat/Rude series in WCW, but first I gotta finish going through Vader's shit in WCW because that's just way too awesome to leave any longer. Once I'm feeling better I'm gonna jump back into the Vader set, then move on to the Dangerous Alliance set to see Steamboat/Rude and more awesomeness. Looking forward to seeing the Iron Man between Rude/Dustin from a year after Rude/Steamboat.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

guess im the only guy who still loves HBK/Bret ironman?


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Nope, I still like it a lot too. Mostly because it was the first one in WWE but its no where near as good as others.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

i actually prefer it over the others, guess im just weird like that? but i like everything about it especially the last 15- 20 minutes, perhaps one of my fave sequences ever in a match


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Steamboat/Rude is just in its own universe in terms of iron man matches. I love the brilliant direction they went for in the start.
> 
> Rude in particular blew me away, but both men where fantastic.
> 
> As for the Bret vs Shawn match, the funniest thing was the way they stiffed each other and tried to no sell each other's offence.



I'm ashamed to say that I haven't seen any of the Steamboat/Rude series from WCW. 

And as for HBK vs Hart I loved the last 15 minutes it was the other 45 minutes that made that match not as good as it should have been


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

KingCal said:


> I really can't wait to get to Steamboat/Rude series in WCW, but first I gotta finish going through Vader's shit in WCW because that's just way too awesome to leave any longer. Once I'm feeling better I'm gonna jump back into the Vader set, then move on to the Dangerous Alliance set to see Steamboat/Rude and more awesomeness. Looking forward to seeing the Iron Man between Rude/Dustin from a year after Rude/Steamboat.


Everything about WCW in the early 90s was awesome. Dustin was a brilliant worker, I saw this iron man challenge with Rude last week and liked it alot, not as good as the Steamboat one but similarly they utlise their time brilliantly, but I remember him having a really good match with Booker T in 94, where he was under a different name, a good match. Speaking of Vader, have you checked out his match with Ron Simmons where he pulled the upset, I talked about this match with Yeah1993, its great


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Haven't seen the Vader/Simmons match yet, but it'll come up on the Vader set soon enough lol. Got the next year to watch as much WCW as possible, and early 90's is gonna take up most of that time .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cal have you accepted Vader is a better big man than Undertaker yet, or are you still being a big mark.... um' mark.

Nothing against Taker though, he's pretty awesome himself.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I mentioned elsewhere that before I started watching plenty of Vader, Undertaker was clearly the greatest big man wrestler ever, but so far, having only watched a small part of his WCW 93 run, Vader definitely comes to my mind along with The Undertaker these days. Undertaker still has the edge due to me seeing WAY more of him... and being a little **** for Big Mark... but Vader is closing in.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fair Enough, either way is the right answer. I just prefer Vader a little bit because his gimmick didn't include quite as much embarrassing shit.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Just a shame the Vader/Undertaker matches never really got to be as awesome as they should have. 2007 Undertaker Vs 1993 Vader could have been epic as fuck though.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Taker is the greatest, but Vader is the best big man.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Better crowd reaction for HHH/Cena? I greet this statement with a chuckle, but will give you your due process and revisit that match. Rock/Hogan is **** for crowd reaction alone. Awesome.

I don't know how you can't love Michaels/Jericho. Jericho carried that match, it's because of Chris Jericho that match is what it is. His mimmicks of HBK makes great story-telling, it's one of the funnest matches to watch. Not 5*. But better than 95% of the matches I've seen.

Re-watched the Undertaker/Michaels Wrestlemania series. Those matches were unbelievable live, but tough to rewatch. It's like they wrestled the same match- twice. I think the latter was better, considering the storyline and theatrics throughout. But they aren't great matches to rewatch. The word predictable comes to mind.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Every match is predictable when you've seen it...

And I completely disagree that they wrestled the same match twice. Both were different as hell, with 2 completely different stories as well.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

@ kingcal i agree with you, they were wrestled completely different. they had parts in wm26 that played off wm25 but aside form that it had a completely different feel


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

KingCal said:


> being a little **** for Big Mark


That's a little bit of an understatement, don't you think? Also, because I was watching a bunch of Jericho matches lately.

Triple H/Chris Jericho, Fully Loaded 2000, *******
Rey Mysterio/Chris Jericho, Judgement Day 2009, ******
Rey Mysterio/Chris Jericho, Extreme Rules 2009, ******
Rey Mysterio/Chris Jericho, The Bash 2009, *****1/2*
Chris Benoit/Chris Jericho, Royal Rumble 2001, *****1/2*
Shawn Michaels/Chris Jericho, WrestleMania XIX, *****3/4*

Of course, all of those rating except for Fully Loaded 2000 are liable to change the next time I watch the match, because I can never stick to a star rating for any match, except for those with five snowflakes.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

The bulk of the matches were finisher, finisher, finisher. Especially the first match. I go back and I watch Stone Cold and Bret Hart at survivor series, and there's something new every time I watch it. I go back and watch Mania 25, and it fails to hold my attention. When I say "Predictable" I mean it lacks a certain depth. That's not to say it's a bad match, I love it. And watching it live, it's was one of the best matches I'd seen. But that magic fails to regenerate on future viewings.

I watched the 26 match for the first time in a while, and I really loved it. But it lacked drama, even live. HBK hit that Sweet Chin Music, and I didn't really believe it would be over because they've done it before. You knew Takers Last Ride wouldn't end it. You knew that first tombstone wouldn't end. Already been done. I love that match because it was Michaels Swan song, and if you want to qualify it as something completely different, that's fine, it's really a moot point because we all think it's a great match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

rude awakening said:


> Everything about WCW in the early 90s was awesome. Dustin was a brilliant worker, I saw this iron man challenge with Rude last week and liked it alot, not as good as the Steamboat one but similarly they utlise their time brilliantly, but I remember him having a really good match with Booker T in 94, where he was under a different name, a good match. Speaking of Vader, have you checked out his match with Ron Simmons where he pulled the upset, I talked about this match with Yeah1993, its great


Andy always calls Dustin the best US wrestler of 1994 so I'm pretty eager to buy his footage and watch all of that. Had NO idea the Rude match was an Iron Man so I'm almost desperate to watch that now.

Reiterate: Vader/Simmons in nine minutes of AWESOME.



McQueen said:


> Fair Enough, either way is the right answer. I just prefer Vader a little bit because his gimmick didn't include quite as much embarrassing shit.


I'd think Vader > Taker straight away because while Taker was wrestling * level matches Vader was doing ****1/2+ ones.  Even with 07-09 Taker I don't think he was ever as good as Vader in 93, and probably late 92.

But this is Cal, who watches an Undertaker match every hour and still had to create "Undertaker Month". 8*D


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

merry christmas, yeah1993


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

You too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

its christmas in australia already isnt it


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm in Florida for a holiday but Boxing Day would probably start now over there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

didnt know you had family in america


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't, fortunately.

(are you going to make another thread?)

anyway, ummmmmm:

Dick Murdoch v Barry Windham (UWF 11/7/87)- ****3/4-*****. There. not spam. Right? :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

what are you on vacation


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Not sure what you mean by that (start another thread I feel bad spamming but don't want to ignore your questions).


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

no one seems to have a problem with doing it in this thread

why are you in florida


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Had this holiday planned a while, my mother wanted to come here mainly for the theme parks (we're in Orlando).

I really don't think we should be doing this here. I still feel bad. We could at least head over to YT (going to sleep now it might have to wait).

______________

What are the general thoughts on Taker/Show from Cyber Sunday? I've heard some say it was definitely better than HBK/Flair for WWE MOTY, and I've heard others say it was a boring pile of nothing. I think it's the only Show/Taker from 08 I haven't seen. I remember hating the Casket Match, and thinking the Cage and the No Mercy oens were good. How is it compared to them? Feel free to throw in some stars.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Stay out of the impact zone yeah1993.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

yeah1993 do you prefer disney world or universal studios (if you prefer universal please specify regular universal studios or islands of adventure)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why do you like asking yeah1993 questions so much WCW?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i ask the questions here mcqueen


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its okay yeah1993 is like a father figure to me too.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

I desire approval.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Had this holiday planned a while, my mother wanted to come here mainly for the theme parks (we're in Orlando).
> 
> I really don't think we should be doing this here. I still feel bad. We could at least head over to YT (going to sleep now it might have to wait).
> 
> ...


Is that last man standing? It's awesome.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Merry Christmas, folks!

Top 5 in WWE 2010:


1. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler (Bragging Rights)

2. The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (WM 26)
3. John Morrison vs Sheamus (TLC)
4. The Miz vs Daniel Bryan (Night Of Champions)
5. Rey Mysterio vs Jack Swagger (2/3 Falls)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Top 2*
Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels: *******
WWE vs. Nexus: ******


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

OH MY GOD TAZ, WHATS YES1993 DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE?!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> *Top 2*
> Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels: *******
> WWE vs. Nexus: ******


Agreed with this, except I have HBK/Taker at just ****3/4 and Nexus/WWE at ****1/4


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

JoeRulz said:


> 5. Rey Mysterio vs Jack Swagger (2/3 Falls)


When was this?


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Smackdown, 7/23, I think. Pretty sure there were 4 Swagger/Rey matches this year:

SD 6/11
Money in the Bank
SD 7/23 (2/3 Falls)
SD 7/30

Need to rewatch the series. I remember thinking none of the later matches matched the 6/11 match, which was really great. MITB was fun but irritating: first of all, booking a Rey match around an ankle injury and then telling him to hit all his signature spots is stupid as he couldn't possibly sell consistently; second of all, Rey got too much offense for an injury angle match. 7/30 match was a wild brawl that ended in some body of water and had some goofy shit involving Kane-- it was fun. Don't remember anything about the 2/3 Falls match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I watched the awesome first one and the weird-as-arse one where they get thrown in the ocean. 11/6 might be my favourite WWE match the whole year. Loved when they came back from commercial break and Swagger had Rey wrapped around the ring post.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> When was this?


July 23


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Top 10 Favorite Matches of 2010*

Chris Jericho vs Daniel Bryan – NXT 2/23/10 *** 

Shawn Michaels vs Rey Mysterio – Smackdown! 1/29/10 *** 1/4

CM Punk vs Christian – Smackdown! 9/17/10 ***

Edge vs Christian RAW 5/17/10 ***

CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio – Extreme Rules 2010 *** 1/2

The Miz © vs Daniel Bryan United States Championship – Night of Champions 2010 *** 1/4

Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk – Over The Limit 2010 ***

Edge vs Chris Jericho – Extreme Rules 2010 *** 1/2

Evan Bourne vs Chris Jericho – Fatal Four Way 2010 ****

Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels – WrestleMania 26 *****​


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

what do you guys think of lawler/hennig on the top 50 set


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> What are the general thoughts on Taker/Show from Cyber Sunday?


*********7/18

Something like...4 stars, though. WWE MOTY was Jericho/Michaels at No Mercy, anyway. Shits all over Flair/Michaels, and edges at the Big Man LMS, barely.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

my top 5 WWE matches in 2010:

1. _Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker - Carreer x Streak NO DQ Match - _*******
2. _The Undertaker vs. John Morrison vs. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio vs. R-Truth - Elimination Chamber Match - _*****1/4*
3. _John Morrison vs. Sheamus - Ladder Match - _*****1/4*
4. _Royal Rumble Match - _******
5. _Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio - TLC Match - _******

very poor year from WWE in terms of great feuds and matches, nothing like Jericho/Michaels and Taker/Edge from 2008, and even nothing like Jericho/Rey and Punk/Hardy from last year.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

1. Taker/Michaels
2. Del Rio/Mysterio/Edge/Kane
3. Morrison/Sheamus
4. Taker/Rey - Royal Rumble
5. Ziggler/Bryan - BR


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Top 5 of WWE 2010*

1) Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM26- ****1/2
2) John Morrison vs. Sheamus TLC- ****1/4
3) Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan Bragging Rights- ****
4) World Title EC- ****
5) World Title TLC- ****


----------



## acdc22287 (Apr 26, 2009)

Top 5 of WWE 2010

1) Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM26- ****3/4
2) John Morrison vs. Sheamus TLC- ****1/4
3) CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio ER- ****
4) The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan NoC- ****
5) Dolph Ziggler vs Danial Bryan BR- ****


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels ~ *****

That's the only wrestling I've watched this year.

And, Shawn has made it three MOTYs in a row: 2008, 2009, and 2010. Some may add in 2007 too, but I have Cena/Umaga from RR and Hunter/Orton from NM higher than HBK matches in 2007.

Ummmm...

2000: Hunter/Foley, 2001: Austin/Rock, 2002: Michaels/Hunter, 2003: Angle/Benoit, 2004: Benoit/Hunter/Michaels, 2005: Batista/Hunter, 2006: Angle/Undertaker, 2007: Cena/Umaga, 2008: Jericho/Michaels, 2009: Undertaker/Michaels, and 2010: Undertaker/Michaels.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Top 5 from 2010

1. Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker WM26 *****
2. John Morrison vs. Sheamus TLC ****1/2
3. Smackdown Elimination Chamber ****
4. Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan NOC ****
5. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio ER ****


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Watched TLC. Very good PPV. Second best of the year, behind WrestleMania, and surprisingly, the gap isn't _that_ big.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

HISTORY OF THE WWE TITLE

1. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hulk Hogan WM6 *1/2: Good god this was terrible. I thought maybe the atmosphere would make it more bareable, but it was just awful. Made me realise how much more wrestlers these days had to do in order to get the reactions they got back then. Also made me realise how much more important ring work is nowadays than it was back then.

2. Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart: Cage Match ***1/4 I heard it was good, but didn't rate it as highly as I've seen some rate it. There were just far too many near wins for each guy which were basically the same thing over and over again. Still good action and the finish was well done. But I just wasn't really that into it.

3. Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart WM12: Obviously gets a fair few mixed reviews from people on here. I was half and half with this one. When you look at the match, it didn't need to be an hour, they could have done everything in 35-40 minutes and while the first 20 minutes were a little tedious, the last fourty were fantastic. Good action from both of them, and they paced themselves well. Didn't feel like an hour long either, the overtime was good too. ****

4. Shawn Michaels vs. Mankind: Mind Games ****1/2: Awesome match, really, really good. The finish kind of put me off giving it just that little bit more and it would have been even better with a clean finish. I think this is Mick Foley's best match and one of HBKs best matches with an unusual opponent. Loved him showing a little bit more of a aggressive side to his character in this one, and as I said, with a different ending, it could have gone to five stars. 

5. Shawn Michaels vs. Steve Austn WM14: ***1/2 - Great match when you think about the circumstances. You can tell that HBKs in pain which in some ways helps the match, in some ways doesn't. He's a lot stiffer with movement in ring but the action is still good and he doesn't mind selling like crazy still. Great way for Austin to win his first WWE Title.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Top 3 PPVs of 2010 (Apart From WresleMania)*
Extreme Rules
Bragging Rights
TLC

*Best PPV Theme Song* - Over The Limit 2010 "Crash" by Fit For Rivals

*Best New PPV* - Over The Limit


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What was Shawn Michaels 2008 MOTY?

Granted I don't watch a whole lot of current stuff but i'm willing to give the last two Taker/HBK Mania matches the benefit of the doubt even though i'm not super wild about the one this year.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Shawn Michaels vs Jeff Hardy - RAW 2.11.08 was pretty epic.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not sure I could handle watching that match.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

HBK/Y2J Ladder Match then.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah that was pretty good. Dunno about MOTY but it was good.

And I don't like most Ladder matches.


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

R0dan said:


> what do you guys think of lawler/hennig on the top 50 set


?????


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I'm not sure I could handle watching that match.


Jeff's second best singles match in WWE easily. ME WANT IT IN WIDESCREEN THOUGH.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I did like Jeff's matches with HHH and i'm less of a fan of HHH's than I am HBK so maybe it isn't all bad.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd probably say his three best pure singles matches are against HHH (NM 2008), HBK (Raw), and Umaga (GAB 2007). His singles matches were pathetic before his 2006 return.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Was the Umaga one at GAB the fall count anywhere? Because I hated that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No it was the regular match for the IC Title.

Was actually pretty damn good. God I miss Umaga destroying babyfaces.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Okay, yeah that was pretty decent. Didn't love it. I in no way ever bought Hardy being able to beat Umaga though. I liked Umaga its a shame he became a jobber after he had his mini fued with Cena.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Umaga won that, fwiw. And yeah I thought the match was super, might prefer it to the main event.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I more or less talking about the shitty Falls Count Anywhere match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'd probably take Jeff's match with HHH in 2001 (I forget which one was the better match, Raw or SD...) over everything he has done aside from NM 08 with HHH lol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Shut up Cal and send me BOB BACKLUND & BRAINBUSTERS/4 HORSEMEN DVD'S.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I more or less talking about the shitty Falls Count Anywhere match.


I hated that one too if we're thinking the same one, I think that was ONS in 2008. Hardy did a Swanton off of a truck or something onto "cement" and it just looked embarrassing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah that was it. Bunch of shit IMO.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You could see the big ass mat they moved when Hardy goes for the pin. Laughable finish to say the least.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Shut up Cal and send me BOB BACKLUND & BRAINBUSTERS/4 HORSEMEN DVD'S.


Send me money and I will. Mainly because I need money for the 4 Horsemen comp. Planning on getting that, Regal and Dustin comps soon. Just need to finish the epic Top 100 WWF/E matches ever comp (as decided in a one year voting poll for those not aware ) to try and sell to make more money to buy everything I want .

Edit: That Hardy/Umaga match is the definition of why I hate Falls Count Anywhere/Hardcore matches that go backstage. Its 90% throwing each other into walls as they wander to their destination for the finish.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Interesting Cal, interesting.

Yeah that was the best part. I would have legit said "What the fuck was that shit" if I was doing play by play and got fired immediately.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Watched a couple of matches from the 2010 RR last night, since my mate bought me the DVD for Christmas (I still don't understand why I wait almost an entire year to get the DVD when the RR is always my favourite event due to the RR match... and I own every other bloody one lol). Christian/Zeke was still awesome as hell, and I enjoyed the RR match a lot more this time around too. Punk was still the MVP of the match, just such a shame he was eliminated early... and by HHH.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I really didn't care for the last Rumble match outside of Punk. Too many people came in and were eliminated before the next entrant even came out. "Look! Here comes that random mid-carder who will be thrown out in 30 seconds by a main eventer".


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

Just watched Edge vs Matt Hardy Unforgiven 2005 Steel Cage Match and wow not really a fan of either but this was great.They seemed like they really hated each and brought it with stiff shots and brutal spots. They kind of went back to their other matches with the super Side Effect the brutal attack on Matt Hardy during the middle of the match and then the Hardy comeback is perfect the crowd was hot the whole time and a perfect ending for the match and the fued but WWE continued and IMO it was a dumb decision.**** star match maybe even higher


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That cage match was awesome. ****1/4. It's also amazing that we got another awesome Cage match in Triple H/Flair at Taboo Tuesday less than a month later (****1/4).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jeff's match with Triple H at Cyber Sunday was a fantastic match too. Painted Jeff as a dimwitted ignoramus, but who didn't know what anyway?


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Just got Royal Rumble Anthology vol.3, Royal Rumble 2010, and The Rock's dvd set for christmas. I started watching Royal Rumble 2010 and Christian vs Zeke was freaking aweosome.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Jeff Hardy is a fantastic worker....













...when he wrestles Triple H. Somehow, Triple H also becomes a different wrestler when he wrestles Jeff.

Talking about Umaga, apart from the classic battle with Cena at RR '07, the match he had against Hunter at Cyber Sunday 2007 is amazing too.

And, yeah, the ladder match from NM '08 is my MOTY for 2008. WWE only, for that matter.

A few months back I watched the Mind Games match again, whilst viewing the entire WWE Championship DVD, and it--shockingly--did not hold up. I used to have it as one of the top five matches of Shawn's career; now, I don't even have it as a top-15 for Michaels. Pretty strange. I watched it again to confirm and it was the same the second time. Still a gem at 4-stars, not a classic that I once thought it was. I'd comfortably place Shawn's work against Davey Boy, Diesel, and Bret Hart in 1996 above Mind Games.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Got nothing much to add on what's been talked about here so...ALL HAIL THE ENFORCER

Arn Anderson v Dustin Rhodes (WCW 4/1/92) 
--I totally expect to have this higher than anyone else because I damn LOVE IT. Pretty much everything in here’s basic and there’s no defining moments of the match or anything but I adore the way it’s built and everything. Rhodes keeps cutting Anderson’s attempt at offence off with a little bit of arm work that isn’t too heavy so it makes you think it’s a long-term thing, but you can tell it isn’t painless and useless either. Arn creates probably the best possible counter for a hammerlock, backing Rhodes into a corner and head butting some hairs off of his head. None of AA’s attempts pay off and Dustin decides he’s given him too much offence and goes to the leg instead, banging it against pole and everything, the whole shebang. I can only think of Kawada in the ‘93 AJ tag and Kobashi in the ‘95 tag as being more favourable leg sells then what Anderson’s doing here as well, especially for the figure four Dus put on. Paul E’s expression of pure hopelessness on the outside are a thing of beauty as well (would word that differently but whatever) because he looks like he’s thinking there’s not a hope Arn will get back from all this. Eventually does, obviously, with a fuck of a spinebuster. Got to note how he takes a short while to actually show signs of improvement in his leg as well, he doesn’t just hop up and sell the leg the same the rest of the match and then just “decide” it’s okay. He gradually sells it less and less. Paul figures this all isn’t enough so when the right time comes he blasts Rhodes with his chunky arse 1992 telephone on the outside. AA throws Dustin’s shoulder into the post and goes to the shoulder, and uses pretty much the “classic Anderson strategy” of targeting a part until the wrestler is half dead. During this entire part you don’t see a sign of Dustin using anything that might put him at an unfair advantage, Anderson can use Paul E, he can rake the eyes, use the ropes, Dustin wants to win this fairly. Match is ruled a disqualification anyway once we get a thousand interferences and a TV cut off from WCW’s trustiness, but the whole “Dustin never cheated” thing was a cool little side-story. Don’t expect to like this more than I do, folks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I need an Arn Anderson career retrospective compilation of his matches. Dude has gone from someone i've simply just been a fan of to my favorite in a relatively short time. The Don Draper of Wrestling IMO. I guess that makes Tully Roger Sterling.

"He's just a man!"


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

McQueen said:


> I need an Arn Anderson career retrospective compilation of his matches. Dude has gone from someone i've simply just been a fan of to my favorite in a relatively short time. The Don Draper of Wrestling IMO. I guess that makes Tully Roger Sterling.
> 
> "He's just a man!"


And JJ Dillon is Lane Pryce.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Does that make Flair Bertram Cooper?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Does that make Flair Bertram Cooper?


Flair is more like St. John Powell.


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

*Junkyard Dog/Mr. Wrestling II vs. Ted DiBiase/Matt Borne [Mid-South 2/16/1983]*
Great studio match and JYD is insanely over! Borne doesn't play much of a role but DiBiase was selling his ass off for JYD. Being slightly over 8 minutes long, the match is paced very well and everyone got their stuff in and then a screwy 80s finish comes along and next thing you got is a brawl with people from the locker room and not to mention Kamala. Oh yeah, JYD comes out to Another One Bites the Dust. That's awesome just by itself.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah JYD was like Mid South's Hogan.


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

*Juventud Guerrera/Psicosis/Blitzkrieg vs. Super Calo/El Dandy/Hector Garza [WCW 2/15/99]*
This was just bad. The Cruiserweight division by this time had lost any kind of spark and the luchadore phase had ended and the crowd could care less. What could have been a fantastic exhibition match since they were given time, this turned out to be a very lazy, by the numbers tag match with little to no heat. Guerrera and Calo nearly botched every other move that they tried and Guerrera nearly broke his neck after seriously botching Air Juvi. What could have also been a hot finish was Calo doing three botches that could have caused serious injuries not just to himself but to Blitzkrieg. At least El Dandy brought it.


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

*La Parka/Psicosis/Villano IV vs. Juventud Guerrera/Hector Garza/Lizmark Jr. [WCW 7/13/97]*
Now we're talking. One of the pinnacle WCW lucha matches. For a 12 minute match, they got quite a bit in from some good lucha matwork and then into the highspots. Spotfest? An awesome one, yes. Thankfully Guerrera was on in this match as he hits the spot of the night. Villano V subbing in for IV was brilliant.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

I may come off as an idiot but where do you guys find all of this WCW stuff?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The Bash at the Beach lucha trios match is in my megapost.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

D-XFann9933 said:


> I may come off as an idiot but where do you guys find all of this WCW stuff?


Internet. Try the media section on this site.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Batista vs. John Cena at SummerSlam and WrestleMania are da bomb.


DA BOMB.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

LMS is good too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I miss Batista. His work this year was insanely good. Him thinking he's the GREATEST~! and squashing babyfaces while flexing was epic. The guy just 100% NAILED the egomaniac superdouche character.

Howd you like the last man standing match and I Quit? Personally i felt the I Quit was kinda fucked up, and personally no I Quit will even be a scratch on Tully vs Magnum. But the last man standing, very good. Very cohesive storyline. Both of them looked superhuman.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I was going to watch the last man standing match. Not sure if DUCKTAPE will hold up tho. I've chosen to forget the I Quit match.

When I'm looking for I Quit, I'll look to Orton vs. Cena.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Comprehensive AA set is kind of unlikely (from GH anyway) since he put out a 41 disc Horsemen, 12 disc DA, and 3 "Best of" AA. And there's still great AA matches not on any of them. 

I get most of my WCW from sets like that because I really don't like watching matches on the computer unless I REALLY want to watch and I don't think I'll buy the set it's on anytime soon. 

Despise the WrestleMania match's guts. And all its other parts. SummerSlam was good last time I watched it but I still wouldn't go over *** or something.



New Blood said:


> *Junkyard Dog/Mr. Wrestling II vs. Ted DiBiase/Matt Borne [Mid-South 2/16/1983]*
> Great studio match and JYD is insanely over! Borne doesn't play much of a role but DiBiase was selling his ass off for JYD. Being slightly over 8 minutes long, the match is paced very well and everyone got their stuff in and then a screwy 80s finish comes along and next thing you got is a brawl with people from the locker room and not to mention Kamala. Oh yeah, JYD comes out to Another One Bites the Dust. That's awesome just by itself.


Thought this match was real good for 8 or whatever minutes as well. There's a JYD/Olympia vs. Borne/DiBiase tag from 10/82 that gets a lot more time and is way better as a result. Probably the best JYD match ever (not saying much but it's great). Great Mid-South tags are a dime a dozen.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Despise WrestleMania's guts? I don't see how you hate it. It wasn't the most perfectly executed match but the formula of the match worked. They didn't go overboard with it all and kept it relatively short and simple, but told a great story in the process.

Anyway, I'm going to rewatch both now.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I felt nothing during the match, felt like an average Raw match. I'll always remember the match for a sloppy sunset flip thing Cena did as well. Didn't see the story in it either unless it was just "I need this win, man". I mean I don't think it's a "really bad" match, but, I just.....despise it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like that Arn Anderson match I watched.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh you scurvy son of a bitch.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I was going to watch the last man standing match. Not sure if DUCKTAPE will hold up tho. I've chosen to forget the I Quit match.
> 
> When I'm looking for I Quit, I'll look to Orton vs. Cena.


You mean 'The Passion of the Cena' match? Havent seen it in a while, but i remember loving the hell out of it. Except for the ending. I was kinda wished from the second Cena slapped those handcuffs on they might go for a mini chain match where Cena would drag Orton's ass around, beating the hell out of it before slapping on the STF.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Fuck, I hate Cena/Orton ''I Quit'' match. 

Head chairshots *>* Handcuffs

That's how much I hate handcuffs.


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

what do you guys think of orton/cenas HIAC


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

R0dan said:


> what do you guys think of orton/cenas HIAC


Boring match. They barely used the cage, it was practically a No DQ in a Cell. Just boring. **1/2*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Shit HIAC.

What about Orton/Sheamus HIAC?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Shit HIAC.
> 
> What about Orton/Sheamus HIAC?


Much better than Orton/Cena, IMO.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Personally I thought it was fantastic work by Sheamus. Woulda made more sense as a Street fight.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

I prefered it to Orton/Cena didnt think it was brilliant though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

has anyone watched the Bobby Heenan dvd yet? thoughts?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I only saw the documentary portion, and it was ok, which is a bit disappointing considering how great he was. With his current health situation, there was no way he could appear on the DVD as he currently is now, so you never actually hear from him its just his family and past wrestlers who tell the stories. They REALLY skim over his time in WCW. He has said in the past that he was miserable there, but they spend about 1 minute talking about his time in WCW.

Heenan did a shoot interview about 8 years ago that is much better than this. At the time he was still healthy enough to talk, so its him telling really great stories from his career. I think you can still find it on YouTube if you just type in "Bobby Heenan Shoot".


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Seen the documentary. Its ok, entertaining and whatnot, but really short (only 50 minutes) and doesn't have any Heenan. I know he can't do interviews now, but they have plenty of archive footage of the guy. They also really skip over his time in WCW too. Also, to people who don't know the current situation of Bobby, they would come out of the DVD perhaps thinking he was dead now. They don't really say what his condition is and some people talk about him as if he was dead. Kinda confusing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Seen the documentary. Its ok, entertaining and whatnot, but really short (only 50 minutes) and doesn't have any Heenan. I know he can't do interviews now, but they have plenty of archive footage of the guy. They also really skip over his time in WCW too. Also, to people who don't know the current situation of Bobby, they would come out of the DVD perhaps thinking he was dead now. They don't really say what his condition is and some people talk about him as if he was dead. Kinda confusing.


Maybe Vince hedged his bets and expected Heenan to be dead by the time the DVD set came out

*At WWE HQ*

Vince: "What? He's still alive? Fuck, that old weasel just wont go down will he? Just edit out the black scene with (bobby heenan 1944-2010) written and release it anyways"


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

redeadening said:


> You mean 'The Passion of the Cena' match? Havent seen it in a while, but i remember loving the hell out of it. Except for the ending. I was kinda wished from the second Cena slapped those handcuffs on they might go for a mini chain match where Cena would drag Orton's ass around, beating the hell out of it before slapping on the STF.


Yep, that's the match. I'm actually a big fan of the ending. It exposed how vulnerable Randy Orton was without his cronies to pull him out. The veil of intimidation was Orton's biggest weapon and he maintained it all the way through when he had Cena handcuffed and ready to be tortured. Randy was literally shaking in his boots the second the tables were turned. I love Voldemort comparisons.



redeadening said:


> Personally I thought it was fantastic work by Sheamus. Woulda made more sense as a Street fight.


I still can't fully get into a Sheamus match. There's something that he hasn't quite nailed yet. I like the unmitigated aggression that constitutes his style but for some reason, he's so bland.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats the thing about Sheamus. Just pure rush and aggression. Not to mention the SOB can bump pretty fucking well.

And Orton, needs to adapt to the main event face style. As a heel, he's good. As a face, he's kinda spotty and lacking.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Cena/Orton HIAC is actually pretty good. I understand why everyone said it should have just been a regular "NoDQ" match, but they did make some use of the cell, and I don't think anyone can deny how awesome the ending is. I'm a Cena fan and even I marked at him losing cleanly to the punt. A fun match, but far from a classic.

*Cena/Orton 2009 series*
SummerSlam 2009 - ***1/2
Breaking Point 2009 - ***1/4
Hell in a Cell 2009 - ***1/2
Bragging Rights 2009 - ****


Orton/Sheamus HIAC is a lot better, though. Much more intense, they do more with the cell and with their time. It really felt like it could go either way. I thought after Orton won the title and the ppv was two weeks later, that this match would just be typical 10-minute title defense, but they went above and beyond and stole the show, even though they went on second. This match is just awesome. The perfect example of how good a HIAC match can be without blood (in addition to Edge/UT and DX/Legacy). My favorite match of the year, tied with Bryan/Ziggler at Bragging Rights.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Some random matches re-watched:

Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero, Vengeance 2003 *** (Great until the awful ending)

Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero, ONS 2005 ***3/4 (Great nostalgia match-up)

Bret Hart vs Diesel, Survivor Series 1995 ***** (Probably the best story telling and psychology ever)

Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle, Judgment Day 2001 *** (Ridiculous first fall ruined this match; expected more from Submission fall)

Kurt Angle vs Brock Lesnar, SummerSlam 2003 **** (Mr. McMahon ruined the ending, but the match was superb)

William Regal vs Christian, Breaking Point 2009 ***1/2 (Regal!)

Kane vs Undertaker, Night Of Champions 2010 ***1/2 (Very good brawl, with clever booking. Nice to see a clean win by Kane)


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

BGLWrestlingGod said:


> Cena/Orton HIAC is actually pretty good. I understand why everyone said it should have just been a regular "NoDQ" match, but they did make some use of the cell, and I don't think anyone can deny how awesome the ending is. I'm a Cena fan and even I marked at him losing cleanly to the punt. A fun match, but far from a classic.
> 
> *Cena/Orton 2009 series*
> SummerSlam 2009 - ***1/2
> ...


Cena vs Orton is the worst Hell in a Cell match of all time, one of the worst title matches ever and just a complete abomination of a match.

Okay, let's do a Hell in a Cell but leave out the cage, the bumps and anything hardcore related. It was essentially a wrestling match that teased spot after spot (and didn't follow through with one) inside a cage. To make matters worse, it wasn't even a good wrestling match. Such a waste of a potential great matchup.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Didn't Orton completely miss Cena's head on the punt at the end too?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I think I had that around ** give or take the odd fraction, so I didn't rate it too highly the first time around and I'll probably never bother to rewatch it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Didn't Orton completely miss Cena's head on the punt at the end too?


But the punt was so strong the very wind from it knocked Cena out.

Thats fucking power bro.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was massively dissipointed in the Eddie Guerrero/Chris Benoit match at ONS. Eddie didn't seem to want to be there and it was a pretty flat uneventful match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Eddie vs benoit sucked. How could you call that a hardcore match if neither man hit retarded spots or tried to kill the other guy?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

McQueen said:


> I was massively dissipointed in the Eddie Guerrero/Chris Benoit match at ONS. Eddie didn't seem to want to be there and it was a pretty flat uneventful match.


It was better than Vengeance 2003.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not even fucking close.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Not even fucking close.


Rhino and Eddie's lie, cheat & steal philosophy killed the match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

SD 05 > Vengeance 03 > Armageddon 03 > ONS 05 when it comes to Eddie/Benoit. There are probably some TV matches better than ONS 05 too, and definitely a ton from WCW and Japan better than it, and better than everything they did in WWE minus the SD 05 match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No way the Vengeance finisher was clever as fuck. I liked it.

Ditch when he had an american match section on his site had a really great random Benoit vs Jobber Eddie from from a '95 or '96 WCW Saturday night match that was really good for a free TV match. Especially since at the time Eddie was just an enhancement talent.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Pegasus/Black Tiger is much better than any Benoit/Eddie match.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Is the triple h king of kings dvd worth getting for under a tenner?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> Is the triple h king of kings dvd worth getting for under a tenner?


Yes. For the two hell in a cell matches alone it is.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Eddie vs benoit sucked. How could you call that a hardcore match if neither man hit retarded spots or *tried to kill the other guy*?


That was redeemed two years later.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Anybody has a link for Legacy vs. Triple H, Batista & Shane O at Backlash 09?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Anybody has a link for Legacy vs. Triple H, Batista & Shane O at Backlash 09?


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AI9ECA04
*Credit*: Vic Capri


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

is the Rise and Fall of WCW worth buying ?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes . Documentary, while lacking in areas, is entertaining to watch, and their are some AWESOME matches on disc 2 and 3 (and some crappy ones too, but the awesome ones outweigh the shit ones).


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

BOB88 said:


> is the Rise and Fall of WCW worth buying ?


It is worth buying, great matches included in it and a nice documentary


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Anyone looking for dvds should check out wweshop.com. They're doing a 20% everything sale with free shipping to the U.S. I just bought Wrestling's Highest Flyers for $11.99 total.

And as far as the WCW dvd goes, I agree with what Cal said.

Also, I finished watching the documentary portion of the Top 50 Superstars dvd last night. I think it'd be impossible to watch it all in one sitting because to me the two or three minute profiles on guys just got old and kinda boring at times. I found myself skipping to the next one half the time, but some of them are interesting to watch if you aren't too familiar with some of the older guys you couldn't watch growing up. The biggest snub I'd say as far as being left off the list would have to be Sting. He never wrestled for the WWE, but Nick Bockwinkel didn't either. And I won't get started on the positioning of Flair and Hogan. It also only lasted two and a half hours so they had a bunch of time left on disc one for matches and/or promos they could've added on.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Anyone looking for dvds should check out wweshop.com. They're doing a 20% everything sale with free shipping to the U.S. I just bought Wrestling's Highest Flyers for $11.99 total.
> 
> And as far as the WCW dvd goes, I agree with what Cal said.
> 
> Also, I finished watching the documentary portion of the Top 50 Superstars dvd last night. I think it'd be impossible to watch it all in one sitting because to me the two or three minute profiles on guys just got old and kinda boring at times. I found myself skipping to the next one half the time, but some of them are interesting to watch if you aren't too familiar with some of the older guys you couldn't watch growing up. The biggest snub I'd say as far as being left off the list would have to be Sting. He never wrestled for the WWE, but Nick Bockwinkel didn't either. *And I won't get started on the positioning of Flair and Hogan.* It also only lasted two and a half hours so they had a bunch of time left on disc one for matches and/or promos they could've added on.


I know it's horrible... It's crazy Rey Mysterio is 8 in front of Flair and 14 in front of Hogan..


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Does anyone know where you can watch or download for free good shoot interviews? Id like to see ones by recent wrestlers if possible, from the last decade or 2 and about WWE. Thanks


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> Does anyone know where you can watch or download for free good shoot interviews? Id like to see ones by recent wrestlers if possible, from the last decade or 2 and about WWE. Thanks


Check the Home videos section in multimedia


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

Watched a lot of Chris Jericho matches and makes me miss him even more I also watched the WWE Top 50 greatest superstars the set is controversial and the WWE even acknowledges it but its a good watch regardless Also the raw money in the bank was a lot better than I thought it was ****


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Going to be reviwing some old school shows and some DVDs in here.

*WCW Nitro 7/8/96*

This was my favorite time in WCW as it was the beginning of nWo and the Nitro following Bash at The Beach and the infamous thrid man angle. It was what truly made me a wrestling fan 

I for some reason got a laugh out of hearing EB say that he got complaints from parents saying their kids were up all night crying and destroying thier Hogan merchandise.

*Dean Malenko © vs Rey Mysterio - WCW Cruiserweight Championship ****

-One thing WCW had was an awesome cw division and they always delivered great matches, this one was no different. I really like Rey's old school mystery look with the ? on the tights, would be totally awesome if he wore them as a throwback sometime.

*William Regal and Dave Taylor vs Dungeon of Doom * 1/4*

*Eddie Guererro vs Psichosis ** 1/2*

-Another great matchup, I loved WCW and their mix of great highflying amd technical action, they had it all going for them which is what made me such a big fan back then. I for some reason got a laugh out of Bischoff talking about how he got complaints from parents saying their kids were up all night crying and destroying their Hulk Hogan merchandise.

*The Steiner Bros vs The Nasty Boys * 3/4*

-Not a big fan of Nastys, I liked them as a kid for some reason though haha. Ok tag match I guess, The whole Col. Parker and Sherri was the strangest thing ever to me lol. Never quite got that. I also gotta say I prefer Heenan/EB over Tony/Larry on commentary.

*Ric Flair © vs Jimmy Powers - WCW United States Championship ***

-Ok little match, its a shame Powers did not ever make it very far because from what I saw from his few televised matches with several companies, he was a pretty talented guy. But as always I loved seeing Nature Boy make him tap with the figure four though, WOOOOOOO!

*Chris Benoit vs The Pitbull * 1/2*

-Teddy Long threw in the towel for Greg lol.

*Sting vs Arn Anderson ** 1/4*

-Long time fan of both men, was a good encounter between the two and this was also the first appearence of The Outsiders after the PPV, was very cool to relive the "fear" they brought when they arrived in the arena.

*Overall:*I am excited to keep watching more of these, its been so long since I have seen alot of this stuff. Usually just watch some old matches but never sat down and watched all the shows again. Planning to go all they way up to the end of WCW in Nitros and PPVs. Some Thunders and Saturday Nights probobly once in awhile too, looking forward to the nostalgia.​


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Anyway, Bret Hart vs Chris Benoit, Owen's Tribute Match ****3/4 (Grappling, chain wrestling, psychology, stiff kicks, methodical work, story telling - this match has it all)


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Watched HBK/Taker from WM 26 again last night and it is still *****. One of my favorite matches of all time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

**** 1/4 at best IMO I much prefer 25.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Both ***** imo, and 26 > 25 . Neither match up to HIAC though. Then again, nothing does .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your opinion doesn't count because you mark for both guys and you are a ginger.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

And your opinion doesn't count because you don't mark for both guys and you don't own all of the awesome Goodhelmet comps I own.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Touche.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

thought michaels/taker wm 26 was 3 stars at best


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

I watched Taker/Michaels at Wrestlemania 26 ****3/4


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Really now? Explain.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

WrestleMania 25 match is the superior of the two.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

HBK/Taker:

Ground Zero **
Hell in a Cell *****
Casket Match ****
WM 25 ****1/4
WM XXVI ****1/4


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

What are everybodies thoughts/ratings on this match? Looks awesome, but I haven't seen it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thought 25 slightly murdered 26. ****1/2 & ***3/4-**** sound about right for them.

I remember that Jericho/Bourne getting ***3/4 ratings when it first happened unless I'm getting it confused with a rematch they might have had.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Bret/Benoit (Owen tribute) is around **** 1/4. Maybe four stars. I haven't watched it in so long.

WrestleMania 26 > WrestleMania 25. Quite easily. 26 is 5-stars. 25 isn't. The story of 26 is superior than the story of 25. 25 is a bigger spectacle but 26 is the better match. HIAC and WM 26 may be at the same level.

On the same note, Angle/Michaels (21) > Undertaker/Michaels (25).


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

CaliGula45 said:


> thought michaels/taker wm 26 was 3 stars at best


one out of two things

1. dont know a classic when you see one

2. youre a poser and your opinion should not be taken seriously


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WM25- ***** 
WM26- ****1/2

WM25 beats WM26 easily, and it isn't a question. WM26 has the better story, but WM25 has the better wrestling, more excitement, more times where you wondered if Taker would lose the streak (like after that missed dive, you can't tell me you weren't worried if Taker would eve get up) and it was nonstop action up until that dive, and even after it was still exciting nonstop action. Taker/HBK from WM26 didn't have the same spark to me WM25 did, and tbh I think people would put it over WM25 solely on the fact it's HBK's last match. Taker/HBK from WM25 was nearly perfect, while the WM26 match was just an amazing, emotional match.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

Razor King said:


> WrestleMania 26 > WrestleMania 25. Quite easily. 26 is 5-stars. 25 isn't. The story of 26 is superior than the story of 25. 25 is a bigger spectacle but 26 is the better match. HIAC and WM 26 may be at the same level.
> 
> On the same note, Angle/Michaels (21) > Undertaker/Michaels (25).


I totally agree with you in that part.

My ratings:

Casket Match: ****1/4
HIAC: *****
WM 25: ****3/4
WM 26: *****

and I put the HIAC and the WM 26 easily in my top 10 of all time


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Jericho/Bourne was *** if I remember correctly.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> What are everybodies thoughts/ratings on this match? Looks awesome, but I haven't seen it.


What the hell happened to evan bourne anyway?


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

Michaels vs. Taker Ratings

HIAC - *****
Casket Match - ***3/4
WM25 - ****1/2
WM 26 - *****


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> What the hell happened to evan bourne anyway?


Injury at a house show IIRC and they debuted Punk on Raw and had kim kick the crap out of Bourne to create a fake injury. I think.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Undertaker/Shawn Michaels series:

Badd Blood Hell in a Cell: *****
Royal Rumble: Casket Match: ****
Wrestlemania 25: *****
Wrestlemania 26: *****

...What can I say. I can't find anything wrong with three of the matches in the slightest, completely perfect for me but all for very different reasons as the appeal in each is very different. There is no other pairing I would put above Undertaker/HBK in the ring.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I still think Ground Zero was awesome.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> Undertaker/Shawn Michaels series:
> 
> Badd Blood Hell in a Cell: *****
> Royal Rumble: Casket Match: ****
> ...


Flair/Steamboat
Bret/Austin
Misawa/Kawada/Kobashi
Angle/HBK


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bret/Austin had crazy good Chemistry. Its a fucking crime we only got two singles matches out of that.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> Injury at a house show IIRC and they debuted Punk on Raw and had kim kick the crap out of Bourne to create a fake injury. I think.


that sucks. With the way things are now i can see him coming back and being all out of place. Hopefully he can find some type of way to get TV time. Bourne is good shit.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Bret/Austin had crazy good Chemistry. Its a fucking crime we only got two singles matches out of that.


There were more. Check my feud thread.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

superdupersonic said:


> Flair/Steamboat
> Bret/Austin
> Misawa/Kawada/Kobashi
> Angle/HBK


Flair/Steamboat is an awesome pairing, but I would still watch an HBK/Undertaker match over a match with those two, pretty close though.
Breat/Austin is another great one, but still doesn't match Taker/HBK for me.
Never seen anything with Misawa/Kawada/Kobashi so can't really comment.
Angle/HBK matches don't come close to Undertaker/HBK matches in terms of enjoyment for me. They are great and their WM, and Veangeance 2005 matches were awesome, but Undertaker/HBK is far more appealing to me.

I almost forgot about Ground Zero which is a great brawl, and one of the best none finishes I've seen ever. They've had five matches, all very different and all fantastic with three being ***** in my opinion. They have perfect chemistry.


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

HBK/Undertaker Wrestlemana 26 had less dead time than Wrestlemania 25 told a better story and HBK was far more aggressive Shawn hit three superkicks I rate both matches the same at ****3/4 but I think they are both modern day classics. One thing is for sure Shawn's departure leaves a void at the Wrestlemania card that I hope someone will fill


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

jblvdx said:


> one out of two things
> 
> 1. dont know a classic when you see one
> 
> 2. youre a poser and your opinion should not be taken seriously


I admit I haven't watched as much wrestling as most of the people here


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaliGula45 said:


> I admit I haven't watched as much wrestling as most of the people here


It's understandable. That match has a lot of layers to it that only fans that have been watching since the Attitude Era could understand.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

When I grow up, I want to be diamond dallas page.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hes TRASH


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

When did namechanges start up again?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> What are everybodies thoughts/ratings on this match? Looks awesome, but I haven't seen it.


About ****. I made that vid btw.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> When did namechanges start up again?


When I won best video game poster


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He won best videogame poster. So did you, somehow the IQ around this place dropped so low you won the prestigious honour of best overall poster McQueen. Congrats, here's hoping you dont pull an Austin101 and try to kill yourself.

You won a free namechange.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I believe I won best overall poster before or narrowly missed winning it a year or two ago which is ironic seeing as I mostly just ramble about shit and make racial attacks toward Sheikuation for being a Kurt Angle mark.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Top 50 Superstars of All Time - Disc 2*

*NWA World Heavyweight Title Match - 5/10/1963*
Lou Thesz(c) vs. Argentina Rocca *3/4**
_In no way was this exciting or enjoyable to watch. Obviously put on here for nostalgic purposes._

Jack Brisco vs. Dory Funk Jr. - N/A
_Severeley clipped. The title reads it as an NWA World Title match, but I've otherwise read the belt was not at stake. Again, a snoozer._

*Women's Championship Match - 6/16/1975*
The Fabulous Moolah(c) vs. Susan Green **3/4*
_It's 1975 and Moolah still looks old as dirt. Surprisingly a decent match._

Gorilla Monsoon vs. Muhammad Ali *DUD*
_If you just watch the profile on Monsoon from the 1st disc, you see this whole thing. Pointless addition, also not even a match._

*NWA World Heavyweight Title Match - 2/6/1977*
Harley Race(c) vs. Terry Funk - N/A
_Joined in progress and we get to see a whopping 3 minutes. Wtf man_

*Boxing Match - Puerto Rico 9/23/1977*
Gorilla Monsoon vs. Andre The Giant - N/A
_Clearly I can't rate it because it's a boxing match. But it was fun to watch. Love Alfred Hayes on the commentary._

*WWWF Championship Match - 9/26/1977*
"Superstar" Billy Graham vs. "The American Dream" Dusty Rhodes ***1/4*
_Very very slow until it picked up near the end. Poopy finish._

*WWF Championship Match - 12/28/1984*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs. The Iron Sheik ***
_This entire dvd is just aimed at pissing on Hogan. Let's put him at the halfway point on our list and then have his match on the set be 4 minutes of forgettable nothingness._

*Six-Man Tag Team Elimination Match - 2/23/1987*
"Adorable" Adrian Adonis, "The King" Harley Race, & Randy "Macho Man" Savage vs. Junkyard Dog, "Rowdy" Roddy Piper, & Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat ****1/4*
_They billed this as Piper's last match at MSG because he planned on retiring after Wrestlemania 3. Clearly that didn't pan out. A really fun match though. Lot of star power._

"Ravishing" Rick Rude vs. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat ****3/4*
_Loved this. Excellent match with some solid selling and pacing. Nice little gem._

*AWA World Heavyweight Title Match - 8/13/1988*
Jerry "The King" Lawler vs. Curt Hennig ****1/4+*
_Good, but not great I didn't think. I would've liked to have seen something longer with a clean finish._

*No Disqualification Match - 12/28/1989*
Jake "The Snake" Roberts vs. "The Million Dollar Man" Ted Dibiase ***1/4*
_So here's the stipulations, it's no dq but Virgil is barred from ringside. What're they gonna do if Virgil runs in, disqualify Dibiase? Goofy. The no dq factor meant absolutely nothing to the match. Fairly boring._

*Overall Disc Score: 6/10*
_Clearly they were just hoping to get everyone they could from the list onto the dvd, and it hurt it a lot. Nothing must see. Disc 3 will have to be fantastic to save this set._​


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Race vs Funk is only THREE MINUTES! Fuck this shit, I was willing to buy the DVD for that match alone!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah it's just the final 3 minutes. And i'm pretty sure it's the same match that's featured on one of the discs in the Wrestling Gold series.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Well I think the doc was a good watch even though we all know the list was shit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Too bad WWE will never release a Terry Funk set and even if they do I bet half of it will be post ECW stuff. What a shame.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

You'll just have to make do with Goodhelmets 37 disc Funk set won't you McQueen? I mean, you DO have it, right?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah but i'm more making light of the fact he is underappreciated by most younger fans and WWE isn't going to do their part and promote him heavily despite the fact he is now a Hall of Famer. Hell half the people on here don't even know he exists outside of ECW when in fact he is a "Flair-level" all time great. I know how great he is.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, WWE could really do with introducing people to the awesome guys from the past... but then again it would make Cena and Orton and all their other current top stars look really bad in comparison for the most part, so they probably won't ever do it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I remember when i first saw Flair, i kept wondering why Triple H had a crazy old man who kept falling down as his partner.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Maybe its a smarky opinion and I know to an extent you'd agree (to Cal) but a lot of the guys WWE promote as "The greats" don't really come off as that great to me anymore, like Bret Hart & HHH are the two most blatent examples. They just happen to be a couple of guys WWE liked enough to let them run with the company on their shoulders. I'd put guys like Arn, Rude or Regal above either of them but they won't be remembered as such a big deal because none of them has ever been "The Top Guy" and its a shame because people like Pyro who have been brainwashed into this mindset are always going to automatically dismiss those good hands who carried a lot of matches but never got due recognition for it by being a top guy.

This also applies to HBK to me personally as well but to be fair he was about as perfect a worker in the style WWF/E wants to promote.

Mini-rant over.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Definitely agree that WWE push certain guys as being supermegaawesomesauce but compared to a ton of guys who simply never won "the big one" (or didn't do it in their company) they just don't match up that well to me any more. HHH is someone who I had gone WAY WAY WAY down on in the last year or so, even during his 2000 run which is still great, but just not AS great as I remembered. And honestly, outside of that year (and the part of 01 he was there) he hasn't come across as more than average to me for the most part. Bret I still really like, HBK too, but a lot of their big matches don't hold up for me, and their styles don't do it for me as much any more compared to a Regal or Finlay or guy who cannot be named *cough*Benoit*cough*.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

37 disc set on Funk? Damn I am kind of intrigued.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well the guy has been wrestling for almost 45 years.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

I know but how much does a huge set like that cost? Is it worth it?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I think Terry Funk is in the running for being one of the greatest ever so obviously I dig anything I can get my mitts on of the guy which is pretty hard to get concidering the bulk of his work was untaped or hard to find territory/Japanese stuff. If you don't mind old school paced wrestling and are a fan of the guy you should ask BigCal who much it costs, I got my copy from him (someone else made the comp but he deals them third party like the ginger drug dealer he is) and I don't remember exactly how much I paid for it (plus I had to convert currency since Cal lives in the UK) but I think I paid 20 pounds which is something like $25-30 American.


----------



## nikole95.7 (Jan 1, 2011)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Yeah, it really is. I don't see how you could hate dude when he hasn't even done enough to warrant any real hate. He puts on good matches, cuts good promos. Does he need to have some shitty cookie cutting gimmick and be 260 pounds in order to get your attention?


The only thing that should annoy anyone is how much everyone loves Danielson. But he deserves all the love he gets.

And I'm really only making this post so I can be on the first page of the thread.


----------



## RIPGuerrero (Nov 10, 2010)

So anybody ever get WWE dvds from Walmart's $5 dvd bin? The best deal I've found in it was Roddy Pippers 3 dvd set. I've also gotten the 2 disc WCCW set and I just bought Mr. Perfects set from the bin. I've seen McMahons and Jake the Snake's dvds as well. 

Considering they all have documentaries, matches and promos, $5 is a very good deal.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I need to check those deals out. I could probably sell them at an exchange store for more than that.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Well I think Terry Funk is in the running for being one of the greatest ever so obviously I dig anything I can get my mitts on of the guy which is pretty hard to get concidering the bulk of his work was untaped or hard to find territory/Japanese stuff. If you don't mind old school paced wrestling and are a fan of the guy you should ask BigCal who much it costs, I got my copy from him (someone else made the comp but he deals them third party like the ginger drug dealer he is) and I don't remember exactly how much I paid for it (plus I had to convert currency since Cal lives in the UK) but I think I paid 20 pounds which is something like $25-30 American.


McQueen, would you put Funk over Flair?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Funk really could do it all, and do it all brilliantly. What held him back from being the GOAT? He could cut funny or serious promos, he could mat wrestle, brawl, sell a blood feud like no other man, he was nuts, he was psychological. I see no flaws.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Funk really could do it all, and do it all brilliantly. *What held him back from being the GOAT?* He could cut funny or serious promos, he could mat wrestle, brawl, sell a blood feud like no other man, he was nuts, he was psychological. I see no flaws.


Some old fart named Ric Flair.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Cal, I know the feud between Lawler and Funk is pretty historic, but how many matches did they have together? And which was the stand out, apart from the empty arena one?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Andy is the best person to ask, since I only know of and have seen:

Jerry Lawler vs. Terry Funk (No DQ) (3/23/81)
Jerry Lawler vs. Terry Funk (Empty Arena) (4/6/81)

Both are great though, with the Empty Arena match being epicly awesome.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Why doesn't anyone post reviews anymore? 

I remember last year this thread was buzzing with activity and reviews were posted daily. Please don't answer with Austin101 either...


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Hey look, a review! 

*Vader Vs Ricky Steamboat – Saturday Night 16/10/1993*

Already seen this match, and reviewed it, but fuck it, it was so awesome I wanna do it again!

This is a Human Cage Match, which is just a Lumberjack match. Why the stupid name? Fuck knows lol. Also, how come these two men didn’t have a PPV match? This is the 3rd title match between the two to take place on TV. Then again, I guess with only a couple of PPV’s in the year, they were just filling the time between them with something awesome, and then saving Cactus/Vader for the PPV.

The match starts much slower than their other matches, with Vader shoving Steamboat around but not causing any damage. One push sends Steamboat out of the ring to the heel side, and things nearly kick off as Steamboat wants to get back in the ring himself but the heels want to throw him back the hard way, causing the babyfaces to come to his aid.

Once back in the ring, Vader decides that playtime is over, and face caving time has begun! My god the shots Vader throws out are just so awesome. It has been said before, by me, Andy, and everyone else on here that watches Vader matches, but the shots in THIS match just seem so much better than usual. 

I mentioned in my previous review of this match about the Rocky movie similarities, and I still get that feeling this time around. Steamboat takes those shots in the corner, but keeps getting up and asking for more, and Vader is more than happy to keep them coming. The Dragon takes everything the champ gives him, and keeps coming back. He eventually moves out of the way of a Vader Splash on the outside, and Vader does his signature guardrail bump, and Steamboat finally gets a break!

Having already faced Vader on a couple of occasions, Steamboat knows he needs to throw everything he can at the champ if he even hopes to win. A sort of superplex (looks more like a DDT from the ropes lol), a DDT, a figure four and a huge back suplex are all high impact or highly painful moves, but not even those can keep Big Van Vader down!!! The booking of Vader as a beast and champion in 1993 was beyond epic. From what I have seen of his 1993 so far I’d probably consider him to be one of the better World Champions EVER. He dominated and looked unbeatable, but at the same time he could make you believe that his opponents would have a shot at taking the title from him when they were having a comeback etc.

Speaking of believable, it’s amazing that I can actually believe and accept and whatever other word for it you wanna put, that Steamboat can take Vader’s punches to the head and fire his own shots back, get to his feet and actually back Vader into a corner and out punch the guy! Again I go back to the Rocky similarities, with Rocky being out matched in power against guys like Clubber Lang and Ivan Drago, but managing to take their shots and come back with his own and even get the better of them as time goes on because he has more heart and more stamina too. Steamboat is the Rocky Balboa of wrestling.

The Human Cage stipulation comes into play for the finish which I really like. Vader is sent out of the ring, and everyone runs around to try and get him in, and the faces and heels get into it a little while doing this. Sid however, decides to let everyone else deal with Vader, and while the ref is distracted by all that, Powerbombs Steamboat in the ring, allowing Vader to get the 3 count!

Just an awesome match, and I’m really glad it made it on a DVD too (Rise & Fall of WCW I think? Or the Steamboat set? One of the two lol). Vader’s shots look better here than I’ve ever seen them look. Steamboat takes them like a man, and his selling is nothing short of incredible. Hard to believe that I like this more on a rewatch, because I fucking loved it the first time around lol. There is a spot in my top 10 for this match, no matter what else I watch!

*Rating: ****1/2*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

rude awakening said:


> Cal, I know the feud between Lawler and Funk is pretty historic, but how many matches did they have together? And which was the stand out, apart from the empty arena one?


_*They had a lumberjack match in 91 that I've got on a DVD somewhere but the Memphis ones are the biggies as far as I know.*_


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Managed to find my listings for the Funk set, and here are all the other Lawler/Funk matches on it (and there could still be more that aren't available to us lol):

Terry Funk vs. Jerry Lawler (Clip) (USWA 10/5/90)
Terry Funk vs. Jerry Lawler (USWA 10/8/90)
Terry Funk vs. Jerry Lawler (WWA 11/10/90)
Terry Funk vs. Jerry Lawler (USWA 1991)
Terry Funk vs. Jerry Lawler (Lumberjack Match) (Philly 3/2/91)
Terry Funk vs. Jerry Lawler (JAPW 4/12/03)
Terry Funk vs. Jerry Lawler (3PW 5/3/03)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I remember watching a match from 81 and the commentator said Funk and Lawler had a Cage match coming up in a week or something. 

Also I think the No DQ is a better match than the empty arena one. Am I the only one? The EA match was around seven minutes but Funk swearing like a nut at the beginning and complaining about his eye at the end was excellent. Still I thought the No DQ one was better. Speaking of No DQ Memphis matches...JERRY LAWLER VS. DUTCH MANTEL 22/3/82 IS AWESOME.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice to see this thread still hasn't died out. A tiny bit surprised really. -_-

My interest in wrestling has been dead for the past couple of months. Trying to change that hopefully. Anyone have a few good suggestions on some good WWE DVD's (documentaries or a decent DVD set of matches) that came out this year?

EDIT: Question got answered by rep. So thanks.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> I remember watching a match from 81 and the commentator said Funk and Lawler had a Cage match coming up in a week or something.
> 
> Also I think the No DQ is a better match than the empty arena one. Am I the only one?


No you are not. I consider the Empty Arena more of a in-ring segment...an incredibly awesome in-ring segment were Lance and Funk steal the show though.

I've also always wondered if that Cage match actually happened. It's weird, I've searched everywhere and there are no signs of that match ever taking place.


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

Thoughts on Over The Limit? Never caught the show and thinking of picking it up on DVD. The card looks strong.


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> I remember watching a match from 81 and the commentator said Funk and Lawler had a Cage match coming up in a week or something.
> 
> Also I think the No DQ is a better match than the empty arena one. Am I the only one? The EA match was around seven minutes but Funk swearing like a nut at the beginning and complaining about his eye at the end was excellent. Still I thought the No DQ one was better. Speaking of No DQ Memphis matches...JERRY LAWLER VS. DUTCH MANTEL 22/3/82 IS AWESOME.


I love the No DQ match more.

Speaking of reviews:
*Barry Windham vs. Dick Murdoch [UWF 7/11/87]*
I love this match more every time I watch it. I miss the atmosphere of old school Southern arenas. The match begins with a standard feeling out process with Windham starting to work over Murdoch's arm which Murdoch will also do later on. We get some mat wrestling while they are jockeying for position until Murdoch lands his awesome elbows and gains control.

I will say that I love Jim Ross and Terry Taylor as commentators and Taylor is a great color commentator and is great at picking out the small intricacies of the match. The match builds pace as it would slow down and then begin to pick up pace with some flurries of offense. The tide turns as Murdoch throws an awesome dropkick and then finally the first punch is thrown 13 minutes into it.

I love how both sell that their arms have been worked over for a considerable amount of time and it becomes a factor on how Windham can hit the lariat and Murdoch hitting the brainbuster. After the mat wrestling portion, we get what we know these two guys for: punching, stomping and elbowing the shit out of each other. This also goes into how great Murdoch's selling is which is comparable to Funk. He gets a nasty punch from Windham, he spasms, punches air, gets another nasty punch and falls on his face. These guys keep going to a hot finish and continue to prove how both are two tough bastards.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

the first Lawler/Funk match from 2003 was great


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Cara's Request said:


> Thoughts on Over The Limit? Never caught the show and thinking of picking it up on DVD. The card looks strong.


Decent show. Don't buy it if you're expecting a good Edge/Orton match though because it sucked.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Haven't been into wrestling or really been keeping up with it in the last few months. Last night though I decided to watch to Rumble match from 02 again. For some reason I had been wanting to see it again, so I finally watched it. 

I enjoyed it, really took me back to 02. I remember the Royal Rumble from 02 was the first dvd I ever bought for my collection back in mid-late 02. So everytime I see it, it's really fun to watch. The match itself wasn't too much to right home about. Had a decent amount of jobbers, and a nice mix of Main eventers. This was the big comeback of Triple H after his quad tear, so you kinda new who was going to win. The main people to watch in this match were Austin, Angle, Taker, Trips, and Show. It started to pick up towards the end, and who in the hell would've thought the final four would be Angle, Triple H, Austin, and Mr. Perfect?! This also saw the Rumble debut of Maven, and seeing him dropkick Taker out of the Rumble was cool, the crowd absolutely loved it! Maven also took a fucking STIFF chair shot! Other notables were the Godfathers entrance, seeing Scotty 2 Hotty dancing his way down to the ring and Taker just walks up to him and punches him in the face, then proceeds with kicking Maven's ass like nothing happened, and seeing Austin eliminate Christian and Palumbo, then he goes back out of the ring, throws both back in and eliminates them twice. 

All in all a decent Rumble that is fun to watch. No star ratings for Rumbles though.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The 2002 RR imo is one of the top Rumble matches ever. Plenty of great moments, and Mr Perfect being in the last 3 was awesome .


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

Ownage™ said:


> Decent show. Don't buy it if you're expecting a good Edge/Orton match though because it sucked.


Yeah I've read about it. Shame really as when Edge speared Orton's ass in the triple threat I thought they'd go onto have the feud of the year. More interested in the Mysterio/Punk and Cena/Batista match.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

KingCal said:


> The 2002 RR imo is one of the top Rumble matches ever. Plenty of great moments, and Mr Perfect being in the last 3 was awesome .


I do like the 02 Rumble, and yes their are some great moments. My personal favorite though is the 01 Rumble, and the 05 Rumble. The 01 had that hardcore element which was fun, and I loved seeing Kane dominate, and I absolutely loved the moment when the Rock and Austin had their stare down from either side of the ring with the crowd going insane. First time I saw that I couldn't help but smile in enjoyment. 

The 05 Rumble was pretty awesome from what I recall, one of the main reasons it's a favorite of mine as it was the second Rumble I ordered when it aired and I remember highly enjoying it. Might re-watch it today matter of fact.

The 99 Rumble holds a special place with me too, that was the first event I ever saw live on PPV. I remember my mom and dad ordered it for me and my brother as a christmas present. The actual Rumble was shit, as was the whole event minus Mankind/Rock, but boy did I love that shit when it was happening. Good ole attitude era, being a young 8 yr kid, and a full blown MARK! Good fucking memories!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Not a fan of the 05 rumble, its ok, but nothing special imo. 1992, 2001, 2002, 2004 and 2009 are probably my top 5, but my list constantly changes (91 and 96 are awesome too ). 1999 is definitely the worst RR match ever though lol.

Can't wait for the Rumble this year, its always my favourite event, I look forward to it more than WM .


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

To the guy who mentioned the $5 DVD bins at Walmart the other day, thank you. I decided to check one of those today and I picked up The Life and Times of Mr. Perfect. The McMahon DVD was also in there. Also, has anyone ever seen the exclusive two-packs Walmart has? I got Royal Rumble '09 and '10 today for $10. They also had one for Extreme Rules '09 and '10. Fantastic deals. I've got so much shit to watch


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

KingCal said:


> Not a fan of the 05 rumble, its ok, but nothing special imo. 1992, 2001, 2002, 2004 and 2009 are probably my top 5, but my list constantly changes (91 and 96 are awesome too ). 1999 is definitely the worst RR match ever though lol.
> 
> Can't wait for the Rumble this year, its always my favourite event, I look forward to it more than WM .


The 04 Rumble was pretty stacked from what I recall. Main thing I remember was Goldberg spearing the hell out of Nunzio, and I remember everyone hitting their finishers on Show towards the end, I believe it was Show. 

I love the Rumbles myself, easily in my top 3 favorite PPVs. I was always a Survivor Series fan. I love going through my old dvds and re watching events. Thats what I love about collecting them, no matter how dis interested I am with the product, I can always go back through previous years and fall back in love. Really is in your blood, wrestling is the only like I have left to my childhood honestly, and thats one of the big draws I have to it. 

I need to buy the 01 Rumble again, let a friend borrow it yrs ago and haven't seen it since, or seen him in yrs. Bastard also has my WM17 dvd! 

Still haven't finished with the Highest Flyers dvd yet either.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, going back to older events like the RR is always awesome to do. I'm not the biggest fan of blurring on the Anthology sets, but I bought the RR one just because... well the box set is awesome . Could have gone for the Tagged Classic versions with no blurring and editing, but fuck it. Doesn't take away from my enjoyment .

And yeah, it was Show in the 04 rumble they were all hitting their finishers on, so they could try to eliminate him. If only they knew Benoit could do it on his own, would have saved a lot of effort by everyone .

Got the WCCW DVD this afternoon (post came at 4pm...), gave the documentary another watch (downloaded it when it first came out). Really awesome stuff, but gets depressing towards the end. Worlds better than the Heroes of World Class DVD released before WWE bought the rights and whatnot to WCCW, but it is probably best to own both as they do go into certain things in the Heroes documentary that they don't in the WWE one, and vice versa.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The '99 Rumble match was just utter dogshit. Complete, utter, 100% dogshit. -*****


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Haha I don't think you'll find anyone who will dispute you over that. It was horrible indeed.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Just saw In Your House 1995.

Pretty shitty PPV overall, but Bret Hart vs. Hakushi was a great 15 minute opener. A match I would definitely watch again.

*** 3/4


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Is unforigven 2008 a good ppv to buy for a euro or 2?
Same for no way out 08.

Also has anyone seen any of these dvds; if so, what were they like?

The Most Powerful Families in Wrestling 
John Cena - Word Life
The Greatest Wrestling Managers
Ric Flair & the Four Horsemen

Theres a shop in my city selling off these dvds for €2 each I think so im gonna pick up a few.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

No Way Out 2008 is fairly skippable. Nothing noteworthy besides the Raw chamber. 

If you're a fan of the rapping disrespectful Cena, definitely get Word Life. Lot of cool promos and battle raps to go along with some solid matches, including a great one with Angle from No Mercy '03.

The Horseman DVD is of course very interesting, always love watching docs on Flair or any member. Match listing isn't spectacular but there's a lot on there that isn't featured on any other set. The Cage match between Flair and Ricky Morton was great and the Flair/Arn match from Fall Brawl '95 was very good as well.

Haven't seen any of the rest.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

No Way Out 2009 is probably the best Elimination Chamber themed PPV of the last 3 events. Both chambers were awesome. Orton/Shane O'Mac was fun. JBL/HBK was good.

RAW 2008 chamber match is awesome too.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Completely agree on the first statement. Everything involving Edge that night was brilliant.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

No Way Out 2008 had an insane psychological war between Cena and Orton. Rewatched it recently. Rarely see a match with storytelling like that nowadays.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The only thing I remember from that match was Orton slapping the ref, which was pretty awesome. And after converting euros to US dollars, I'd say buy all of those CyberWaste. Bargains for sure.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Top 50 Superstars of All Time - Disc 3*

*WWF Championship Match - 10/12/1992*
*"Nature Boy" Ric Flair(c) vs. Bret "Hit Man" Hart*
Looking at this match on paper you have to think to yourself it's insane that this hasn't made it onto the many Bret Hart or Ric Flair or WWE Championship dvds. But then you watch it and you realize it's not all that great. By both men's standards it was an average match. A lot of random limbwork that would lead to nothing and lots of early submissions that you knew weren't going to end the match. It's a nice addition for historical purposes but that's about it really. A lengthy matchup that will disappoint most.
***3/4*

*WWF Championship Match - Empty Arena, Falls Count Anywhere - Halftime Heat 1/31/99*
*The Rock(c) vs. Mankind*
I actually enjoyed this. An incredibly fun brawl that went all over the arena of course. Vince did the commentary but it wasn't needed considering Rock's comments and actions were entertaining enough. The ending was pretty goofy to say the least, but there was a lot of goofy shit in the attitude era. I'll rate it high for sheer entertainment purposes.
*****

*WWF Championship Fatal Four Way Match - Smackdown 12/7/2000*
*Kurt Angle(c) vs. "Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. The Rock vs. The Undertaker*
Here's the entire match in one sentence. Everyone beats up Kurt, Triple H comes out and smacks everyone around with a chair, match over.
*1/4**

*Raw 4/23/2001*
*The Undertaker, Kane, & The Hardy Boyz vs. Triple H, "Stone Cold" Steve Austin, Edge, & Christian*
Great action from start to finish, fun match. Like half these matches, nothing memorable.
***1/4*

*Smackdown 5/16/2002*
*Edge & Triple H vs. Kurt Angle & Chris Jericho*
Read above statement.
***1/2*

*Smackdown 4/15/2004*
*Eddie Guerrerro vs. Big Show*
Apparently Big Show's career was on the line in this match. No clue where that came from. Pretty solid match with your normal beatdown and comeback story with some cheating thrown in. If they were gonna put this on the dvd, where a portion of the match was cut out due to commerical, why not just put the match the two had at No Mercy '03 for the U.S. Title on instead?
***1/2*

*World Heavyweight Championship Triple Threat Match - Wrestlemania 22*
*Kurt Angle(c) vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Randy Orton*
For 9 minutes there was some great action and nice spots, but it still could've been much better with more time. Mysterio's win was kinda random and nowhere near as memorable as Benoit's. 
****1/4*

*No Way Out 2007*
*John Cena & Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker & Batista*
Something that actually makes sense to be on the dvd. Unfortunately it doesn't deliver. Considering the talent involved and also being the main event of a ppv, it was another disappointment. But then again none of the 4 are tag team wrestlers and you knew someone was gonna turn on their partner anyway. The pace picked up halfway through and it was getting good but then it awkwardly slowed down. Michael Cole was sick that night so he just kinda quit commentating halfway through the match, leaving JBL to just ramble on about how much he likes this. "This is what i like Michael!" And Cole would say nothing. decent match.
*****

*World Heavyweight Championship Match - Wrestlemania 24*
*Edge(c) vs. The Undertaker*
FINALLY. A great match that ultimately deserves a spot on a DVD with such a bold title. The match was great throughout but what I really loved were the final several minutes. With the ref bump and the camera shot and everything else it legitimately looked like Taker's streak could end. I mean, you know it wasn't going to happen but the booking of the match just made you think in the back of your head it was possible. Excellent match with a much different ending than most of Taker's mania victories.
*****1/4*

*Overall Disc Score: 6.5/10*
A slight improvement over disc 2 but not by much.

*Overall DVD Score: 6.5/10*
This set really could've been something special but instead of just giving us great matches from great superstars they took the shitty route and tried to stuff as many people on the list into a match as they could. The documentary is a decent watch but the matches fall very short. Not recommended.

*Best Matches*
Edge vs. The Undertaker (Wrestlemania 24) ****1/4
Ricky Steamboat vs. Rick Rude (MSG 1987) ***3/4
Jerry Lawler vs. Curt Hennig (AWA 1988) ***1/4+​


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Smackdown 4/15/2004 Eddie Guerrerro vs. Big Show - Incredible Big Man vs Small Man match. Can't remember my exact rating when I last watched it, but its around ***1/2-****.

No Way Out 2007 John Cena & Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker & Batista - Another incredible match, only for completely different reasons. A top tag match in WWF/E history, and made my top 100 list I did a few months ago. ****1/4


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Well then. I guess we're on totally opposite ends of the spectrum. Didn't see anything special from either match honestly. And that was the 2nd time I'd seen the NWO tag. Have you seen the Flair/Hart match from the set?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Never watched any Bret/Flair match due to both of them saying they weren't any good . But I did just get the set this morning from Platt so I might give it a watch at some point. No expecting anything great at all though lol.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone watch this week's Raw? I'm hearing good things about Miz/Morrison.



KingCal said:


> Smackdown 4/15/2004 Eddie Guerrerro vs. Big Show - Incredible Big Man vs Small Man match. Can't remember my exact rating when I last watched it, but its around ***1/2-****.
> 
> No Way Out 2007 John Cena & Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker & Batista - Another incredible match, only for completely different reasons. A top tag match in WWF/E history, and made my top 100 list I did a few months ago. ****1/4


Agreed. I wouldn't mind if WWE did more big tag match PPV main events like the No Way Out '07 one.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Miz/Morrison gets **** from me.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Ownage™ said:


> Agreed. I wouldn't mind if WWE did more big tag match PPV main events like the No Way Out '07 one.


Yeah, WWE rely way too much on title matches HAVING to take place at every single PPV these days, but a big non title match like a tag match could be great every now and then to give us a damn break, especially with certain PPV's being so close to each other (3 in 5 weeks was it a couple of months ago?).


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Yeah, WWE rely way too much on title matches HAVING to take place at every single PPV these days, but a big non title match like a tag match could be great every now and then to give us a damn break, especially with certain PPV's being so close to each other (3 in 5 weeks was it a couple of months ago?).


Exactly, and with two world titles they can afford to have one of the champions in a non-title match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Problem is though, we've been desensitized to the importance of title matches. Most of the blame goes on the weekly TV shows and attitude era. Product is over saturated and people expect a title match. 

I miss the days of the 80s and early 90s where a title match, or even a mega tag match ala Mega Powers vs Mega Bucks or Flair and Razor vs Savage and Perfect, was considered a huge deal.

But there is no going back from this point.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Watched the 05 Rumble match again yesterday. Again, I don't do ratings for Rumbles, but I still enjoyed this. Had a lot of top guys in it, Eddie, Rey, Benoit, Cena, Edge, Batista, Michaels, Angle. Some memorable moments, Londons elimination, Hassan getting thrown out by everyone, Raw vs. Smackdown, Angle dominating upon his entrance, and his elimination, the finish with Cena/Batista. Also had a few funny moments, Simon Deans entrance and elimination, Scotty 2 Hotty getting knocked out before he even gets to the ring AGAIN! Puder getting owned by Eddie/Benoit/Holly. 

So it was a well rounded match overall. I didn't enjoy it as much as I did when I first watched it, but its still a good one to watch.

Also popped in Judgment Day 01 for some reason. Regal vs. Rikishi was a standard ppv opener, nothing to write home about except Regal's facial expressions and mannerisms after getting stink faced. Didn't last long, and wasn't much to it. Somewhere between a * - ** seems like a fair rating.

Benoit vs. Angle 

2 out of 3 Falls, 1st fall is exhibition, 2nd fall is submission, 3rd fall (if necessary) is a ladder match for Angles Olympic Gold Medals. First off, I want to say the story to this match was hilarious, Benoit stole Angles medals, and Angle wants them back. Benoit was keeping the medals in a safe place, in his pants. I got a nice laugh with the video package with Kurt saying how he didn't like his medals up against Benoits genitals. 

The match itself was good. First fall went way too fast, 2nd fall was good, nice back and forth action. 3rd fall with the ladder was well done I thought. They did some good spots with the ladder, nothing too crazy, which I liked, and the ending with E&C interring to help Kurt made sense. 

I'd go around *** 1/2- **** for it. 

I went to sleep after this match. Thats all I got at the moment. Sorry for the lack of detail, but I was tired and wasn't fully paying attention to be quite honest.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm just going to come in here after a horrible plane ride and quote some guys.



New Blood said:


> I love the No DQ match more.
> 
> Speaking of reviews:
> *Barry Windham vs. Dick Murdoch [UWF 7/11/87]*
> ...



Agree with everything said. My favourite part of the whole math might even be Murdoch using the belt to WHIP Windham instead of hitting him with it. Might have been accidental too which makes it better. Five star level match imo.



Feech La Manna45 said:


> the first Lawler/Funk match from 2003 was great


That online anywhere?



CyberWaste said:


> Ric Flair & the Four Horsemen


Doc is great, only has six or seven matches but WarGames 88 and Flair vs. Arn are great and Flair vs. Morton Cage is an all time classic. Don;t remember the other matches on it but good DVD.



Jack Evans 187;9200825[B said:


> WWF Championship Fatal Four Way Match - Smackdown 12/7/2000[/B]
> *Kurt Angle(c) vs. "Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. The Rock vs. The Undertaker*
> Here's the entire match in one sentence. Everyone beats up Kurt, Triple H comes out and smacks everyone around with a chair, match over.
> *1/4**


Gotta tell you that sounds pretty friggin great.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Anyone that watched all of WWE 2010 PPVs what are the top 3 I should check out besides WM


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> Anyone that watched all of WWE 2010 PPVs what are the top 3 I should check out besides WM


TLC, MitB and Extreme Rules.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Against my better judgement, I watched the "documentary" on the John Cena Experience DVD. Pretty much just 2 hours of what you would expect to be extras on an actual John Cena documentary. 3 DVD sets out so far... maybe the 4th one will talk about his WRESTLING CAREER. Boring for the most part, with only a few good sections (when they get to the WRESTLING parts). :lmao at Cena and Jericho signing Cody Rhodes' theme song every time they see each other. Also... holy fuck at Cena having to sign 3000 pictures in one go.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

WOOOOOAAAAAHHHH, HERE COMES CODY RHODES!


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

HIAC and NOC were both really good PPV's. Danielson/Miz and Orton/Sheamus were both around the **** mark, possibly just below it by my reckoning.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Alright I'm going to download and burn HIAC and Extreme Rules, thanks guys.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Extreme Rules is definitely worth purchasing.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Cover's out for the new Big Show DVD, which is set for release on February 22nd. Like the idea, but it's clearly meant to advertise the friendly giant and I would've liked to have seen something meaner. Check it out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I hope they got the rights to Wright's Memphis match with Hollywood Hogan


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 how was disneyworld


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Miz/Morrison FCA

Nice crowd, awesome commentary (Matthews and Cole are a great pair), consistent action, great finale.

***.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I hope they include a doc for the Big Show DVD. He's had a fairly interesting career and I would love to hear about him really being the first guy to jump of the sinking ship that was WCW. Not to mention I'm not sure if I would want to see 3 full discs of matches by the Big Show....









WWE Greatest Superstars of the 90s Review


_MSG House Show 11/30/91_
*Ric Flair w/Mr. Perfect vs. Hulk Hogan* 

Now it needs to be pointed out that when this was happening these guys being in the ring together actually meant something. It wasn't their 50th match against each other in WCW. This was happening at a house show and they just gave the fans what they wanted to see, and they wanted to see Flair get his ass kicked. It was actually a really fast paced match considering Hogan was in it and Flair was such a good seller that it was entertaining to watch him get squashed early on. Flair was hit with the Leg Drop and nearly pinned before he finally managed to take control of the match when he went after the leg. Actually Flair's offense was pretty much perfect for what they were trying to do. Hogan was the unstoppable force and Flair needed to either cheat or go after the leg to stand a chance.










The ending was hilarious where Flair actually pins Hogan after using Brass Knuckles but then Dave Hebner runs out and tells his brother what happened and the decision gets reversed. Of course we get the priceless expression from Flair before Hogan cleans house. 

I really liked this. Nice and short and just fun to watch. Very old school but everything they did made sense. Not so sure of this was a main event quality match but a good stand alone match none the less. The MSG crowd was also great for the match. I also want to give Hogan some credit because he sold his leg well and was even limping around after the match when he was celebrating. 
***3/4
*

_Survivor Series 1992 WWF Championship Match:_
*Bret Hart(c) vs. Shawn Michaels*

Good to see these guys wrestle each other at a time when I don't think they hated each other at all. Right from the start I really appreciated some of the little things that they were doing in the match. I loved how Michaels would go for the hair of Hart when he was in a hammer lock. The ref would admonish him so then Shawn adapted his strategy and would position himself so the ref couldn't see him grab the hair. It was really early on in the match and something very subtle but I really think it shows how much smart they tried to wrestle the match. I also noticed that just about every move they did, especially early on meant something. I could have picked dozens of small moves that they did and decided to go and explain why they did it. 










The only part about the match that I didn't like was this stretch of the match where it was almost entirely Shawn holding Bret in a headlock. It was smart wrestling in that Shawn wearing down Bret for such a long period of time made sense but smart doesn't always mean entertaining to watch. Once they got out of that move the match got even better and they had the crowd hanging onto their every move. Bret did a great job of making Shawn, who was only the IC champion and more of a midcarder at time, look like he belonged in the ring with the WWF Champion. 

The ending did a lot to make Shawn look good as well even though he tapped out in the middle of the ring. It was one mistake that he made that cost him the match. He was doing a good job of fighting through the comeback that Hart was starting and just made one bad decision and Bret caught him in the Sharpshooter to end a fantastic match. It was entertaining and the psychology of the match was perfect. It's something that people learning how to wrestle need to see because they got the crowd behind them and had a fantastic match without any really big spots. A pure wrestling masterpiece, aside from those couple minutes that were kind of boring.
*****1/4*



_King of the Ring 1993 WWF Championship Match_
*Hulk Hogan(c) vs. Yokozuna*

This was Hogan's first defense after his classic match with Yokozuna at Wrestlemania 9... This was much longer and I felt the booking was a lot better. This was Hogan's last match in WWE for quite some time and this is the closest he's ever come to actually putting someone over. He did let Yokozuna kick out of his Leg Drop which was a pretty big shock, even though the crowd didn't seem to react to it all that much. Pretty surprising ending, maybe not a good one but still surprising. A camera exploding in Hogan's face is not something that you would have expected to happen. 

The match was pretty bad really. Other than Hogan putting someone over I can't really think of anything positive to say about this match. Yokozuna was good for someone his size but a guy like Hogan is one of the worst opponents you could put him in the ring with. I would say that Bret Hart should have been in the match but he only had the best single night performance ever.
***


_Wrestlemania X_
*Bret hart vs. Owen Hart
*
One of the greatest Wrestlemania matches ever and just a perfect performance from Owen Hart. I would venture to say that he might have been better than Bret in this one because he had more important role to play than Bret. He had to seem confident that he was really better than his brother but he also had to show that he needed to beat Bret. And he got all that across. It's a really simple feud that was so believable just because of how successful Bret had been in the WWF and Owen hadn't really come close to reaching that level. 










The execution of every single move was perfect. Flawless is the only word that I could use to describe every single move they hit. Without any type of crazy spots you could feel the intensity between them. There aren't that many matches that I've seen as many times as this and the match just never gets old. It's pretty much the perfect wrestling match. They did everything right, I can't say a single bad thing about this match so I don't see how I could possibly give it anything other than a perfect rating.
*******


_Superstars 4/13/94 Intercontinental Championship Match_
*Big Daddy Cool Diesel w/Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon(c)*

Really awesome TV match. It was like 6 minutes long and they just went all out. I loved the type of face that they had Hall playing where he took it right to Nash and never backed down. Michales took some crazy bumps as well and just added more to the match. The short match length let them work at a really fast pace and I was really impressed at how well Nash was moving around. I didn't see the ending coming at all and now that I think about it the ending was great for both long term storyline advancement as well as the immediate feud between Shawn and Razor. 

As far as short matches go you really can't make them much more enjoyable than this. Great addition to the DVD. 
***3/4*


_Slamboree 1994 _
*Sting vs. Vader*

Hey WCW finally gets a match on the DVD. This was also for a belt but I'm nit sure if it was for the WCW Championship or the International Championship or some other random belt. This match is also further proof that Vader is one of the best big men ever. I saw him wrestle a match from the same year in Japan and he wrestled it like an MMA shoot fight and in this they have a much more standard wrestling match but Vader still played the monster so well. A lot of it had to do with all the non power moves that Vader was able to do. The guy can actually wrestle down in the mat, he didn't rely on some bear hug the whole time to wear Sting down. He would go from hitting this stiff Japanese like kicks on Stong's legs to wrestling him down to the mat and applying all sorts of great holds. And of course all the power moves and strikes he would hit looked devastating as well. 

Sting is a really good face character. He took all the offense from Vader really well and his comebacks really would get the crowd into a frenzy. He also hit a vertical suplex on Vader, twice, which was pretty damn impressive. The ending was a little too screwy for my likes with a lot of interference from Harley Race and a ref bump. It was still a very exciting ending so I won't be too harsh on it. Solid addition to the DVD as it's always good to have a rare WCW match in on DVD.
****1/2*

_
Royal Rumble 1995 WWF Championship Match_
*Big Daddy Cool Diesel(c) vs. Bret Hart*

Vince may have had an orgasm while Nash was making his entrance, he was just so damn happy and excited on commentary. I liked how they had Bret take more of an aggressive approach. He usually isn't someone to use the ring post as a weapon but he went to it early on so he could quickly take out the leg of Nash. Listening to the commentary I was surprised they went this way with the match since apparently a Scott Hall/Jeff Jarrett match happened prior where the leg was worked. I'm sure they did it better though. I would almost say that Hart was playing the heel in this match in the way that he disregarded a lot of what the ref said and would just go all out to take out the leg. I really would have liked to see Nash sell the leg a little better as he seemed to shake off any damage to it rather quickly. In all fairness though it would have been really tough for him to work the whole match while selling an injured leg. Nash did better later on in the match when Hart went back to the leg. 

Shawn Michaels almost ruined the match when he wasn't there in time for a run in to break up a pin. Thankfully Bret knew enough of what was going on to kick out of the Power Bomb, which I'm sure Nash was thrilled to have happen. The run in was awkward and too and didn't add a damn thing to the match. Also Shawn was in the ring for a good minute attacking Nash and the ref just didn't stop the match. Owen Hart later made a run in and the match didn't end. I'm sure it must have been awesome to see happen live since both instances were more than enough to warrant a DQ but it really didn't make that much sense for the ref to be like, "Fuck it, someone's winning this." 

The wrestling was great but the booking of the match just left me a little confused. I mean the ending involved 2 gangs of heels just beating the hell out of Nash and Hart. I don't understand why they would have Hart essentially work the match as a heel. The runs in why just bizarre and disrupted the flow of the match. I would have just preferred to let them wrestle instead of all the extra crap they through in. Still a great match but nowhere near as some of the matches they would go on to have. 
****1/2 *


_Raw 4/2/95 Women's Championship Match_
*Bull Nakano(c) vs. Alundra Blaze*

Well for what it's worth this was better than any Women's match I've seen in the WWE in years. It reminded me a lot of an indy match, or a the finishing sequence of a puro match, and it was pretty awesome to see. Didn't think Alundra Blaze, or Madusa to you WCW fans, could have a match like this. They pretty much went all out with the limited time they had. 










Bull Nakano looked like a monster with some of the things she was doing in the ring. Another fun, rare match that was a great addition to the DVD. 
***1/2*


_
In Your House 9/24/95 All Titles on the Line_
*Yokozuna and British Bulldog (Tag Champions) vs. Shawn Michaels (IC Champion) and Big Daddy Cool Diesel (WWF Champion)*

Very interesting dynamic in the match with Bulldog taking Owen Hart's place in the match. Throw in the fact that pinning Nash was the big prize and only Bulldog or Yokozuna could walk out with a second title made this very interesting because you were expecting some type of double cross or conflict between the tag champions. It didn't really happen but it had me thinking about it the whole time. The actual wrestling was good both nothing all that special really. Shawn did a great job of selling and just generally getting his ass kicked a lot. Bulldog's power was what really impressed me. I'm just not used to seeing someone that can hit Nash with a vertical suplex. 

While watching this it really had me thinking how much I liked the whole Nash/Michaels thing that they ran with for so long. I would have liked for them to have picked up the pace a little bit and maybe look Nash look a little more vulnerable but I get that Nash was THE guy at this time so they had to keep him looking strong. Good addition to the DVD. 
*****


_In Your House 2/18/96_
*Owen Hart vs. Shawn Michaels*

So Shawn put his Wrestlemania XII title shot on the line. They were also working a concussion (well they didn't call it that but it's what it was) angle with Shawn. They fit all of it into what was a relatively short match. One of my favorite moments of the match had to be when Owen had Shawn in the sharpshooter for a lengthy period of time. The way Shawn sold it was just screaming of desperation since what Shawn had just described as "His destiny, hopes, and dreams" were all on the line in the match. 

They did a great job with the concussion angle too. At one point Shawn was kicked in the head and it looked like the match was over. It didn't finish him so Owen went for it again, which made a lot of sense given his condition. But Shawn ducked the kick and hit Sweet Chin Music for the win. I really liked this a lot. I'm always a fan of a shorter match that can do everything it needs to do. 
****1/2*


_Summerslam 1996 WWF Championship Match_
*Shawn Michaels(c) vs. Vader w/Jim Cornette*

So I thought I knew exactly how this match was going to work out, Vader would just beat the hell out of Shawn for most of the match. Well they went the opposite direction with this as we saw Michaels taking it right to Vader early on. The fact that Vader took a huricanrana at the start just speaks volumes to how good he really was. After the initial ass kicking on Vader we got the match that I was expecting, plenty of great selling from Shawn; He's one of my favorites to watch get thrown around the ring. The crowd was electric too when Shawn would get in any type of offense and tease a full fledged comeback. The match ended for the first time when they had brawled to the outside and Shawn ended up getting counted out. Cornette took the mic and said he wanted Shawn to get back in the ring and restart the match; Shawn did it. 










When the match starting up again the ass kicking from Vader resumed. Shawn ended up hitting the elbow but used the tennis racket when Cornette unsuccessfully interfered in the match. Shawn agreed to restart the match again. This time he came out swinging and even hit the Sweet Chin Music which Vader kicked out of to the shock of everyone. After a failed moonsault Shawn hit his own for the win. 

All the crazy stuff that went down was pretty crazy but I don't think it was needed. These 2 are really really good and I think they could have puled off a great match without the ref bump and two match restarts. Everything that went down still made for a good atmosphere and a very enjoyable match. Shawn looked pretty damn tough when the match ended
****1/2*


_Summerslam 1997 Cage Match_
*Hunter Hearst Helmsley w/Chyna vs. Mankind*

I don't think these guys are capable of having a bad match with each other. Well this doesn't stack up to some of their classics it was still pretty damn good. Triple H played a fantastic heel, I loved how he went from being terrified of Mankind when the match started but when he had control of the match he actually could have won but went back into the ring to go after Mankind and hurt him. Mankind was just a crazy bastard the whole time. Chyna played her role to perfection, she ended up getting involved in the match a lot but the way she went about it was pretty clever. I would be pretty surprised if she didn't give Mankind a concussion when she slammed the door on his head. 










I love the old blue cage, everything looked and sounded so good when it was used. The match also had a very cool moment where Foley dove off the top of the cage, clearly paying homage to Jimmy Snuka for his famous spot. I'm sure everyone knows the story of how he had to hitchhike to MSG to see the show and I'm just happy that he got to have that moment. Everyone involved brought their A Game for this. At this point I think just about every significant match they had is now on DVD somewhere. And that's a good thing. 
****1/2*


_WCW Championship Match 8/4/97_
*Hulk Hogan(c) vs. Lex Luger*

Some serious nostalgia here for me. I was 6 years old when this match and I still remember it pretty well, or at least I remember how happy I was when Luger took the belt off Hogan. What they did in the match was not in the least bit impressive from a physical standpoint. There really aren't any wrestlers out there that couldn't go and do all the same exact moves. This was still a good match though. It may have mostly been a brawl but the psychology and story telling were there. I really have to say that Hogan was a better heel than I ever realized. I really liked all the trash talking and just the all around asshole that he was during the match. 










I'm really not a fan of Luger's work but he worked as a baby face good enough for the match to work. A lot of the fans really wanted that belt off Hogan and the atmosphere was just electric. Watching Luger beat up Hogan and than kick the NWO's asses before putting Hogan in the torture rack and winning the match. 

Very old school match but it's proof that you can entertain people in the ring without having to do all that much with good booking. Sting making his return to the ring aside Luger was the WCW's top guy in the fight against the NWO. He was the one guy that you always though would be able to overcome whatever the NWO threw at him. This was his defining moment, just a shame that he would only hold the title for 6 days... Still a fun match. 
****



_Summerslam 1998 WWF Championship Match_
*Steve Austin(c) vs. the Undertaker*

I loved the selling from Austin early on. He took a shot to the head and he just seemed off for a while after that. It wasn't that he was barley conscious or anything but he just seemed really confused and dazed in the ring with Undertaker. They kept it slow but when they get the little things like the way Austin sold right I was fine with it. You also had the always smart back and neck work on Austin from the Undertaker. It didn't end up leading to anything big but it wasn't done for all that long and it's something that made a lot of sense for Undertaker to try.

The whole story of this match was that you had the two toughest guys in the WWF going for the title. Undertake had refused help from McMahon and Kane made an appearance during the match only to be sent away by Undertaker. I also need to point out that at one point in the match the Undertaker did a leg drop from the top rope onto the announce table. I had no idea Taker was even capable of doing something like that. 










That the end of the positives of the match and everything I said was in the most optimistic way I could. I could just as easily have said that this was a really slow brawl with one big spot and a finish that came out of nowhere. The complete lack of a finishing sequence at all was also disappointing. Undertaker had total control of the match and the next thing I knew Austin hit a Stunner and the match was over. 

The match had it's highs and low but considering the magnitude of the show and how good both guys were I was expecting more. Good but not great. 
*****


_Halloween Havoc 1998 WCW United States Championship Match_
*Sting vs. Bret Hart(c)*

Scummy Wolfpac Sting with red face paint around his scummy beard is hilarious. And this match was soooooo slow. I'm really having a hard time thinking about anything positive to say about this. Both Sting and hart were really really good but this just wasn't their night. I know Hart didn't have that many great matches in WCW but I was expecting a lot more than this and I even knew that a lot of people weren't fans of this match. 

Fairly basic set up where Hart kept it slow and tried to wear down Sting. This seemed to be the entire match though as once Sting started his comeback he ended up making a mistake and hitting his head on the turnbuckle. The ref was down (this was WCW afterall) and hart proceeded to beat Sting over and over with the bat until the ref got up and called for the bell when Sting was put in the Sharpshooter. 

Easily the biggest let down on the entire DVD. It just wasn't any good. 
**1/2*

_
Fully Loaded 1999 Strap Match_
*The Rock vs. Triple H*

So they decided they were going to change things up a little bit. Instead of these guys having the typical Attitude Era brawl they were instead going to be strapped together and.... wait for it..... have the typical Attitude Era brawl. I feel like I've seen this same match without the strap at least a dozen times. You had all the fighting up and down the entrance ramp, they went into the crowd for a little, and they threw each other into a bunch of stuff. Oh and it had the mandatory interference and screwy ending. Pretty much everything you expected it to have, it had. There wasn't a table spot but I'm guessing they saved that spot for the main event... 

It was still a good match and they incorporated the strap into the match very well. Whipping someone in the face with a leather strap in a match is pretty badass. Solid match and it's good they were able to get a match with the Rock and Triple H onto the DVD. 
****
*​
Overall it was a good DVD. At this point WWE has the tough job of putting DVDs together that have great matches and rare matches. I think WWE did a good job of finding that balance. There are some amazing matches on the DVD and there were a good amount that I had never seen before or at least hadn't seen since they first aired. Not to mention I think there are a ton of matches on here that aren't on any DVDs. I watched the doc a while ago so I really can't comment on it and in all honesty I just don't want to watch it again. The matches are why you would want to buy the DVD anyway and I think I can safely say that the quality is good enough to warrant a purchase.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

any star ratings on the two Cena/HBK matches in 2007? I don't really remember much of them, I'm gonna try to watch next week, but I would like to know witch of the two were better.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Around ****-****1/4 for WrestleMania and ***3/4 for the Raw thousand minute match. It's a pretty divided opinion on which is better though, you'll get just about the same about of people saying either was better.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Rewatched some wrestling today.

Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle - WrestleMania 21 - ****1/2+
- Awesome storytelling, flawless ring work, amazing atmosphere, great climax.

Eddie Guerrero vs Edge - No DQ - SmackDown - ****
- Awesome atmosphere and great bumping/selling from both men. Seriously, the selling was superb. 

Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Jericho - Fallbrawl - ***1/2
- Everything is awesome here apart from the crowd, who for some reason, was one of the deadest crowds I've ever seen for a wrestling event. Eddie and Jericho were doing some awesome stuff too, they just couldn't get a reaction.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The Miz vs. John Morrison - Raw 1/3/11
So yeah, I thought this rocked. It's right up there with Miz/Danielson as Miz's best match imo and although I can see a lot of people pointing to Morrison as the star of the match (and he was great), Miz more than held his own. He was especially good at telling a story with his expressions selling fear, desperation and false bravado at different points. Some of the nearfalls down the stretch were great, the action never let up, the crowd helped make it feel like a big deal and Michael Cole put it over the top ("WAY TO GO MIZ!" after he kicked out of Starship Pain was awesome). Great start to 2011.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone see the cover and content for the Best of Raw 2010 DVD yet? 

http://www.wwedvdnews.com/wwe-raw-best-of-2010-dvd-bluray-matches/8378/


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice review for the '90s dvd. I personally love that Hart/Diesel match from the Rumble. The run ins were kinda crazy but I liked how the ref let it go since both guys were attacked. Awesome wrestling throughout the match, think I had it around **** - ****1/4.

That Edge/Eddie match is one of my favorite matches in Smackdown history. Such awesome stuff.

I haven't seen Cena/HBK from Mania since it originally aired but I'd say their RAW match from the UK is around ****1/4 or higher. Came out of nowhere and jumped into the MOTYC category.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Miz/Morrison ****

I think it's Miz's best match to date, with his match with Bryan jsut behind. The match was great, the action was always entertaining, Morrison was on the offense a lot of the time which kept it that way and made him look good when he did eventually lose. Commentary was great, the two big spots (leap off the W, Starship Pain through table) were fantastic. Props to Morrison for taking that table bump because it could have gone pretty wrong. Morrison played a perfect babyface in that match, and Miz played a great heel. Crowd were totally into the action which was also good. 

I think the match proved Morrison does belong in the main event, and Miz is capeable of having a great match with a superior opponent. Would love to see a full blown feud with these two.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Nice review for the '90s dvd. I personally love that Hart/Diesel match from the Rumble. The run ins were kinda crazy but I liked how the ref let it go since both guys were attacked. Awesome wrestling throughout the match, think I had it around **** - ****1/4.
> 
> That Edge/Eddie match is one of my favorite matches in Smackdown history. Such awesome stuff.
> 
> I haven't seen Cena/HBK from Mania since it originally aired but I'd say their RAW match from the UK is around ****1/4 or higher. Came out of nowhere and jumped into the MOTYC category.


See I love the match they had at Survivor Series and I thought the cage match they had was really good as well. I just didn't like that they had Hart basically cheating and wrestling as a heel and at the end him and Nash were buddies.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I fucking LOVE Bret vs Diesel from Survivor Series. ***** all the way! Top 8 in WWE history.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I much preferred the Bret/Diesel Survivor Series match against the Rumble. I believe I gave the SS match **** 1/4 or 1/2 and the Rumble match a mid ***. 

Cena/Michaels Raw 07 was an awesome match, watched it months ago and really really enjoyed it. Gaive it **** 1/4 I do believe.


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

I was in the arena for Cena/HBK and it was sensational stuff.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Anyone seen these dvds, are they any good? I like documentaries like rise and fall of ECW/WCW and dont care for old technical dull matches; 
*The Triumph and Tragedy of World Class Championship Wrestling 
The Spectacular Legacy of the AWA *

Also is armageddon 06 a good ppv?

I can get these dvds for 2 quid each also in the shop in my city as with the other ones I posted a few pages back.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Loved the WCCW DVD, gripping stuff. But towards the end, it started to get seriously depressing.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Armageddon '06 is a decent PPV with that awesome tag team Ladder match, but if you already have the Ladder Match dvd you don't need to get it. Nothing else that needs to be seen.

If you don't like old dull matches you probably won't like the AWA DVD. I was bored with just about all of them minus the last three.


*Royal Rumble 2009*

*ECW Championship*
Jack Swagger(c) vs. Matt Hardy - **1/2

*Women's Championship*
Beth Phoenix(c) vs. Melina - **

*World Heavyweight Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. JBL - **
_The matches these two have are always pretty boring imo. The thing with Shawn at the end was cool but it took like 4 hours for everything to actually happen._

*WWE Championship - No Disqualification Match*
Jeff Hardy(c) vs. Edge - ***1/2
_Thank you Matt._

The Royal Rumble Match - ***1/2
_An entertaining rumble but a fairly predictable one, especially with all the talk about Orton throughout the night. Not a lot of eliminations until the last 10 or 15 minutes. Mysterio and Morrison shined, some cool exchanges between Big Show and Taker, a surprise entrant, Santino setting a record, and 6 RKO's. Despite knowing the outcome of the match, being an Orton fan I marked the fuck out. haha_

*Overall: 7/10*
Pretty much your normal Rumble PPV. Nothing that really stands out.​


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Armageddon 06 is pretty solid, though the main event sucks. Ladder Match, Helms/Yang, Inferno match (not a great match exactly, but as good as you can get with 2 people surrounded by fire) and Undertaker/Kennedy are all worth the watch.

WCCW set is great to own (even if the doc gets a little depressing). The matches are very different from the AWA set (which I can understand people getting bored with); they are much more fast paced and intense, and definitely worth the watch for the most part.


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

The best thing about Armageddon was the aweaome Kane/MVP and Undertaker/Kennedy feuds. Batista's performance in the main event was pretty woeful and I'm a fan of his. One of my favourite SD PPV's though. Kinda wish they still did single brand PPV's as it means we get more important matches on Raw and SD.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey all,

For the new year I made the choice to go back and add WWF DVD's to my small WWE collection. I was able to pick up eight DVD's for under 100 bucks and I was hoping for some thoughts about which to watch first and maybe a few quick match ratings.

Thanks.


WWF Royal Rumble 2000
WWF King of the Ring 2000
WWF Unforgiven 2001
WWF No Mercy 2001
WWF Rebellion 2001
WWF Vengence 2001
WWF Royal Rumble 2002
WWF WM X8 02

*Stay Frosty*


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Frost99 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> For the new year I made the choice to go back and add WWF DVD's to my small WWE collection. I was able to pick up eight DVD's for under 100 bucks and I was hoping for some thoughts about which to watch first and maybe a few quick match ratings.
> 
> ...


Royal Rumble 2000 is worth watching for Cactus/HHH alone. ***** stuff.

KOTR 2000 is nothing special IIRC. Jericho/Angle might have been good.

Unforgiven 2001 was pretty good, Austin/Angle gets ***3/4, I also remember enjoying RVD/Jericho and the 4-Way Tag.

No Mercy 2001 had a great double main event. RVD/Austin/Angle and Rock/Jericho both going around **** from me.

Rebellion 2001, I have it too but I remember nothing about the show. Austin/Rock have a match so it can't be too bad.

Vengeance 2001, I loved RVD/Taker but that was about it. Title Unification makes the show significant.

Royal Rumble 2002, Has my favorite Rumble match ever, ****3/4 

Wrestlemania X8, RVD/Regal, Taker/Flair and Rock/Hogan were all very good-great matches.

I'd say watch 'Mania X8 first. Has the best atmosphere of all those shows.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Frost99 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> For the new year I made the choice to go back and add WWF DVD's to my small WWE collection. I was able to pick up eight DVD's for under 100 bucks and I was hoping for some thoughts about which to watch first and maybe a few quick match ratings.
> 
> ...


Royal Rumble 2000 is great. HHH/Cactus Jack have that awesome, awesome Street Fight (****1/2+) plus the tag team tables match was a lot of fun. Don't remember much from the rumle though.

King of the Ring 2000 is pretty average. A ton of matches but nothing must see.

No Mercy 2001 is an excellent ppv all around. Rock/Jericho is a top 5 match in both men's careers. (****1/4) Austin/Angle/RVD and the Edge/Christian Ladder match are both very good as well (***1/2+)

Royal Rumble 2002 is pretty solid. Rock and Jericho had another great match but I don't remember much else.

Wrestlemania X8 is one of the weaker Manias of the past decade but it's not awful or anything. Taker/Flair, HHH/Jericho, and of course Rock/Hogan are all worth a watch.

Haven't seen the rest.


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

so i just watched the wm22 mitb match

and holy fuck, i love it.. ric flair bumped like a bitch

****


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

^ Absolutely agreed. I remember almost jumping out of my seat when Shelton spring-boarded from the top rope to the top of the ladder. That plus 1000 other crazy spots makes for a ****1/2 match.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

WrestleMania 22's MITB is highly underrated. For a match that was poluted with different characteristics in styles (Van Dam, Hardy and Benjamin probably being the only Ladder match specialists) the match was damn awesome. Finlay always performs in these, Lashley was a nice addition and Flair was a fucking motherfucker. Would give 4 stars easily.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

^ I agree the match was killer. But the one downside (besides Benjamin not winning, lol) was Lashley being so afraid of heights he couldn't climb the ladder further then half way up.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Shelton Benjamin not being given the chance to be a PPV main eventer. What a downer.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Flair set the bar too high. The guy is simply too fucking indestructible that every wrestler who tries to live up to him, dies.

Air plane and car crashes, thousands of matches, piledrivers through tables, falling off ladders, he bled 70 billion gallons of blood, chair shots. The lunatic was even hit by lightening once!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I still think that WM 22's MITB is the worst of the bunch, but still not a bad match by any means.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Dunno, personally i hated Wrestlemania 25's MiTB. It was spotty. And not even good spotty, it was shit spotty.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I really enjoyed watching it lol, which is odd cos I hate spotty matches usually. I'm weird when it comes to ladder matches anyway; I usually like matches everyone else hates or hate ones everyone else likes .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Nothing really wrong with spotty MITB matches. They have their place in the WWE.

Its just that the MITB at Wrestlemania 25, like the majority of the matches on the card, didnt impress me. 24 and 26 were both so much better.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Agreed with that. WM 24 and 26, both as full events and just MITB matches were better than WM 25. WM 25 only has Undertaker/HBK match that I would go back and watch. Rest of the event, while not entirely horrible, isn't worth sitting through again.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The line-up for the Best of RAW DVD & Blu-Ray looks pretty good:


> *DISC ONE:*
> Michael Cole & Jerry “The King” Lawler
> *
> January Highlights*
> ...


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I can't believe they put that awful road to awesome promo on that DVD. Everything else looks good though.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

WWE Breaking Point 2009 Review


_Unified Tag Team Championship Match_
*Chris Jericho and the Big Show(c) vs. MVP and Mark Henry* 

It seems that WWE at times feels like they want to start doing something with the tag division. I mean they put the belts on two former world champions and had them defending the belts on PPV every month for a while. I liked this match up as both teams had the same dynamic, with one giant and one smaller guy making up the team. I was actually impressed that the Big Show/Henry exchanges were not just watchable but actually very good. The fact they went so slow also had the positive effect of making it seems like MVP and Jericho were moving at 1,000 miles and hour. Not too surprisingly this match ended up with MVP being the face that was isolated but the way that they got there was awesome. Seeing Big Show give such a smaller person the spear was one of the highlights of the match. 










I really liked the finishing stretch that they had. They really picked up the pace and there were times where I think the crowd thought that MVP and Mark Henry were going to walk out with the titles. Good opener and I'm glad it got plenty of time to develop. 
***3/4*


_United States Championship Match_
*Kofi Kingston(c) vs. The Miz
*
This is the kind of match that I think Kingston excels out. He didn't need to much more than get the crowd going when he got his limited amount of offense in. Since he spent most of the time selling he was able to get by on mostly his fast paced and high impact stuff. Miz went with the game plan of trying to keep Kofi grounded. What they did worked as you could feel things just going faster when the Miz would lose control of the match. A pretty basic concept to the match but Kofi's offense was looking really good and the Miz did a great job at selling all the big moves and controlling the match. 










The match never dragged even during the slower parts of the match. Much better than I was expecting. The Miz ended up looking really strong in a losing effort because he almost had the match won various times and Kofi hit the Trouble in Paradise out of nowhere for the win. A really good match, I wish I had seen this when it actually happened because it would have convinced me that both of these guys had plenty of potential to have a great match. 
****1/4*


_Submissions Count Anywhere_
*DX vs. Legacy*

Hands down the best match of I've seen from either member of Legacy and hands down their biggest wins ever. They did everything that they needed to do in this one. I felt the hatred between the two and this is one of the rare instances where I was entertained by them fighting all over the arena. I'm sure the security at the arena must still have nightmares about this match but the swarms of fans circling the wrestlers as they fought in the main halls of the Bell Center created a very unique atmosphere for the short while that they were up by the concession stands. 










Legacy ended up working a really smart match. They took out Triple H and spent a lot of time focusing on Michaels. This two on one might have been my favorite part of the match because there were times when it really looked like Michaels would be able to pull it off and get a submission on his own. It didn't happen but it took a lot to finally get Shawn to tap out. 

The only real problem I have with the match is that the big spots that took out people for a long time didn't look that devastating. Triple H was selling a hit to the head from a cooler like it was a death blow and fall that Shawn took wasn't that high and he clearly landed in disguised crash mats. I guess I would rather see that than have someone really get hurt though so it's only a small knock on the match. Good to see DX putting a young team over and not giving them the Spirit Squad treatment. I have no idea what everyone else thought about this match but I found to to be amazing, one of the best matches that I can remember DX having as a team since they made their first come back. 
******


_Singapore Cane Match_
*Kane vs. the Great Khali *

I guess this feud was so serious that the only way to settle it was to have these guys hit each other with canes really hard. They didn't even wrestle this match right. Kane just hit Khali over and over with the can early on. While it was kind of cool to see it made every other shot with the cane not seem like a big deal. The fans pretty much hated the very thought of this match as they were chanting boring right from the start. 










It wasn't terrible but it was basically just Kane and Khali hitting each other with Singapore Canes a bunch of times. I guess it could be worse. 
**1/4* 


_ECW Championship Match_
*William Regal vs. Christian(c)*

I loved how fast they wrestled this match. It sort of reminded me of an indy match with the pace they went at and the variety of moves they used. It seemed to go back and forth the entire time as Regal never really had the chance to slow down the match like he really wanted to. For wrestling a style of match that we usually don't see from Regal he more than held his own with Christian. 










They really pulled out all the stops for this match. Christian took a Regalplex and I can't even remember the last time I saw Regal actually do one. I've seen Danielson do one on the indies but I was pretty shocked to see it happen in a WWE ring. They did a good showing that the Killswitch would end the match, as Christian kept going for it but Regal countered it 3 times throughout the course of the match. So of course once he hit the move the match ended. This is the match that we should have gotten at Summerslam as this really didn't need all that much time at all to still be a really good match. 
****1/4*









_I Quit Match for the WWE Championship_
*John Cena vs. Randy Orton(c)
*
So on the Raw leading into the PPV Orton gave Cena an RKO on a chair. Orton smartly targeted most of his offense early on towards the head and neck of Cena. Out of all of his matches this was the coldest and most calculating that I've seen him. He worked slow but you got the impression that he was working slow because he was planning out every move. The way he brought out handcuffs, slows but the keys around his neck was actually kind of creepy. It was a hell of a lot better than the local show I went to where the heel ate the handcuff keys and the face couldn't get the key again until the heel vommitted the key up...










I loved this part of the match where it looked like Orton had managed to knock Cena unconscious but he went over, grabbed some water from an announce table and woke Cena up so he could get him to quit. Cean refused and responded by spitting some of the water back at Orton. The whole series of events that involved Orton just beating the hell out of Cena while he was handcuffed was just pretty awesome in general. The way Orton would hit him in the ribs or somewhere else because too many shots to the head would make Cena lose consciousness.Of course this ended in a Cena super human comeback but when the beat down was so long and drawn out you couldn't expect anything less. Not to mention Cena had every reason to be really pissed off, and after an initial spurt if rage fueled offense he did start selling like he was out of it again. I also loved the instead of just uncuffing himself Cena handcuffed himself to Orton. 










That moment was actually what ended up winning the match for Cena. Now I know everyone was annoyed that the ending was "just" and STF but it really was a lot more than that. Orton was trying to get to the keys so he could get some distance from Cena. He was trying to drag Cena but Cena was able to turn into a version of the STF that both choked Orton and put a ton of pressure on his arm (as Orton was really selling the arm at the end of the match). 










I would have liked more offense from Cean during the course of the match but I really liked his outright refusal to quit and the beating that he took looked really good and believable. A great heel performance from Orton and even though we got the superman comeback from Cena I was still satisfied with the ending. It seemed kind of fluky but that's a good thing since they would go on to have a Hell in a Cell match and a no DQ Iron Man match at the upcoming PPVs. Great match, it might be my favorite between the two of them. Now I really want to see the HIAC again and even watch the Iron Man match for the first time.
*****
*

_Submission Match for the World Heavyweight Championship_
*CM Punk(c) vs. Undertaker*

Well they were on their way to having a really good match. The back and forth stuff that they had going was really entertaining and I was just starting to get into the match when Undertaker locked in Hell's Gate for the win. He celebrated long enough so that I'm sure hundreds of people left the building thinking the show was over... Than Teddy Long came out restarted the match since Hell's Gate is banned. Punk locked in the Anaconda Vice and the ref called for the bell without Undertaker actually tapping. 










This could have been a really good match. Instead it was like 10 minutes with all the nonsense thrown in. This would have made for a great way to end an episode of Smackdown, but not a PPV. I guess they just had to go with a recreation of the Montreal Screwjob since they were there again. Kind of a crappy way to end what was still a really good PPV.
***1/4*​

Despite the less than stellar main event I still really enjoyed the show. DX/Legacy and Cena/Orton both delivered and the rest of the card had some solid matches as well with the ECW and United States Championship matches. I would say it's worth a watch.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

Vengeance 2005
_Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle - _*****1/2*

fucking awesome match, of course not comparable to their WM match but still that was really awesome.

IMO their WM match was a 5* match btw.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

HBK/Angle WM - ****1/4
HBK/Angle Vengeance - ****3/4

I'm one of the few people to prefer the Vengeance match to WM lol. Both are awesome, but WM has more flaws imo (Only real flaw in the Vengeance match imo is the finish, which is stupid as hell).


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

HBK/Angle 

WM 21 ****3/4
Vengeance ****


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCal said:


> HBK/Angle WM - ****1/4
> HBK/Angle Vengeance - ****3/4
> 
> I'm one of the few people to prefer the Vengeance match to WM lol. Both are awesome, but WM has more flaws imo (Only real flaw in the Vengeance match imo is the finish, which is stupid as heel).


You liked it? Thats strange, considering Kurt angle is in both matches.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Shawn Michaels is in both matches too though .


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

You dont like Angle Cal?

I give WM 21 **** 1/2 and **** for Vengeance


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd give Mania 21 around **** and Vengeance around **1/2.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> You dont like Angle Cal?


The guy can be legit great when he's against someone who will slow him down and actually add some psychology to a match, but when its left to him I can't stand his constant MOVES~! that have no meaning, and the way he makes finishers look like normal moves because people constantly kick out of them .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Its no surprise that Angle's best matches were against territory like guys from Texas.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Austin/Taker/Rey are the best opponents for Angle imo. Austin and Taker tend to keep him under control and Angle acts like a dick (in a good heel way) when slapping Rey around and using power to squash him so the matches generally work out really well.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I still think the Wrestlemania 21 match is trash. An abomination.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Not the biggest fan of his matches with Rey. They've had some really terrible ones, and only a couple of good ones imo.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Michaels/Angle at Vengeance was... okay-ish. No better than that.

'Mania 21 was THE showdown.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I rewatched the Mania 21 match and thought it was fucking amazing. Just a notch below ****3/4 but still amazing nevertheless.

Vengeance match is no way near better, but still great.

Breaking Point 2009 is one of my favourite shows from that year. I Quit and Submissions Count Anywhere were both awesome.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Daniel Bryan & Mark Henry vs Tyson Kidd & Ted DiBiase - Superstars 06.01.2011*
_Oh how I wish Danielson got main event matches on Superstars rather than 5 minute Raw matches. Besides the DiBiase control segments I thought this was really fun. The Danielson/TJ sequences were amazing. Short, infrequent but amazing. They do one sequence right at the start where Danielson reverses an arm bar or something like that, dont remember exactly, by shuffling on his bum through Tyson's legs, tossing him over and then knipping up. Looked much better than I just made it sound trust me. Really hoping these two get a PPV match, even more so after this because every time they got together it was brilliant. May be very likely given the finish too. Henry was pretty good too besides him having a FIP segment. DiBiase slapping Henry before getting destroyed for it was pretty great. The constant Maryse shots were tasty. Scott Standford may be the best commentator they have atm too. Sounds like he actually knows whats going on and he's easy to listen to without getting on your nerves. Him and Punk were a great combo. There was a match last week with DH Smith and Regal which was awesome and made ven more enjoyable by Standford's commentary I thought. Maryse is gorgeous btw. DiBiase is fucking awful. Like Roderick Strong without the wrestling ability. Not good. Loving Danielson's womanizer gimmick with the Bellas too. Did I mention Maryse is fucking gorgeous btw. Whats sad is that if this was on a bigger show it would have got half of the time and been fairly average._

*Dolph Ziggler vs Big Show vs Drew McIntyre vs Cody Rhodes - Smackdown 07.01.2011*
_Woah nelly this was brilliant. Absolutely loved Show's performance in the MITB match and this isn't far behind it. viva said a while ago around the time of the MITB match that Big Show vs the world may be the best formula around atm and it comes up again here and again it's brilliant. It's a shame that they cant make a less established monster like Zeke perhaps look as dominant as Show does in this. Start of the match with Show just literally dominating everyone was really fun, loved Drew not being able to get in the ring and him getting more and more pissed off and being kept on the outside. All 3 heel's selling was spot on too which just added further into making Show look like a genuine monster and not a big guy who's easily beaten. The transition spot that took Show out of the picture was awesome. Show's so dominant that the only way he's losing this is if he makes a mistake which he does and then all 3 heels join together to try and take him out for good. Looked really cool too. What looked even better though was the 2nd spot to keep Show down on the outside where Drew launched Cody off the top rope into him. Came out of nowhere and looked great. The transition between Show going from fun giant beating the bad guys up to pissed off monster with a chip on his shoulder was beautiful. Then you get the random interference segment from Barrett which didn't end up as bad as I thought it would. Barrett vs Taker seems a lock for Mania now that he's seemingly on SD now after being booted out of Nexus. I guess Show is just a filler feud until Taker comes back and deals with Kane before Mania. Saw a lot of people on WF complain about Show kicking out of all 3 finishers after Barrett's attack and normally if any old guy did it I would be too but this is a fucking giant. If anyone should be allowed to kick out of all this it should be this guy. All 3 of them were awesome near falls too and totally believable after the run in. Ending was perfect too with Dolph realising after all Show had took there was no way he'd be able to beat so he suckered Cody into his own finisher which was enough to finish him off because you see Cody is a tiny fragment of the sixe of Big Show so it's going to take much less to keep him down! 

Really glad that Ziggler won, presuming that he'll get the shot on PPV but I assumed that with Morrison so who knows. Ziggler and Edge had a great TV match last year so this should be really good at minimum. Ziggler's for me the heel equivalent of Danielson at this point where you can put him in there with virtually anyone and he can have a watchable match with them. Seems as though the Danielson match was a real breakthrough for Ziggler too because he's been pushed really well and more importantly, really consistently since that match. Was obvious as fuck when Ziggler was entered into the match that he'd be winning because the only other viable option was the face and that wasn't likely to happen. Really enjoyed how the previous segment transitioned perfectly into the next one. Vickie abusing her power was great too, in both segments. Even more convinced now that Ziggler will win MITB and a world title from it this year. ***1/2 at least._


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

From Smackdown: 

Edge vs Kane ***1/2
Rey vs Del Rio **1/2
4-Way Contender's Match ***1/4




redeadening said:


> I still think the Wrestlemania 21 match is trash. An abomination.


Why? I guess it's HBK over-selling and 2 min ankle lock, am I right? Because, those stuff bothered me too, but the story telling was just superb (HBK dominating Angle in his own game - he outwrestled him, he dominated the mat exchanges, which leads us to Angle's fury and 'raging bull' antics. It was a great showcase of both men.)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

JoeRulz said:


> From Smackdown:
> 
> Edge vs Kane ***1/2
> Rey vs Del Rio **1/2
> ...


Oh sorry, i was referring to the Wrestlemania 22 Triple Threat. Accidentally forgot about it. Sorry man.

Though its been a while since I saw Shawn vs Kurt Wrestlemania 21.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

SD stuff this week:

Edge vs Kane *
Rey vs Del Rio **
4-Way Contender's Match ***1/2-3/4

Was bored throughout Edge/Kane for the most part, was disappointed as usual with Rel/Alberto (the match when Rey returned was great, but that's the only good match they have had), and loved the shit out of the 4 way. Shame Ziggler won't actually win the title, but if it leads to him being fully pushed into the main event, and maybe a MITB win I'll be fucking happy. Ziggler is a guy I'm starting to mark for, and I mark for few people these days.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Alot of people hated the Fatal fourway because "Big show woudnt fucking sell for Ziggler, and Cody and Drew! This doesnt make any sense Big Shit!"

:lmao

People seem to forget the fact that hes A FUCKING GIANT!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I thought it was a little ridiculous that Show took a beating from Barret, then took all 3 guys' finishers and kicked out every time, but hey, like Seabs said, if anyone can do that and get away its FUCKING GIANT like Big Show. Besides, it helped make the finish more perfect.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

In response to other ratings:

*Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle - WrestleMania 21*
This was a "dream" match for me since I got back into wrestling. I was so psyched when Angle told Eugene he'd make "Michaels tap in seconds" at Survivor Series the year before. The buildup was great and the match delivered. It was everything I hoped it would be and more. One of my favorite matches of all time.

****3/4



*Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle - Vengeance 2005*
As someone else said, because Angle won, it felt like the story was over. Michaels wanting a rematch was more about "putting on a show" than any personal narrative for him. It was fine as entertainment, but there was no reason for it to be. Had Angle maybe attacked Michaels the next after WM 21, to really make him suffer, that could have set up a rematch. A lot of people say, "it's Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle II," it didn't need a buildup. Wrong. Every big match needs a buildup. It's not fair to just rest on the name value. Otherwise, what are we watching for? So they announce a rematch, two weeks before the ppv.

But in over five years, I still almost nothing out of this match. The first match had structure, suspense. This one is just kind of throwing everything against the wall to see what sticks. I try to see the intelligence in it but it just seems like someone said "hey, it's Angle and HBK wrestling for 27 minutes, that's enough."

It's funny, but five years, I would have the same sentiments about the HBK/UT duo. WM 25 was exciting and beautiful, while the rematch clearly wasn't sure what to do with its time. Not a bad match by any means, but a big disappointment.

***


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The SmackDown four way was incredibly fun. Not as good as Miz/Morrison but yeah, definitely worth seeing.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

BGLWrestlingGod said:


> I
> 
> *Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle - Vengeance 2005*
> As someone else said, because Angle won, it felt like the story was over. Michaels wanting a rematch was more about "putting on a show" than any personal narrative for him. It was fine as entertainment, but there was no reason for it to be. Had Angle maybe attacked Michaels the next after WM 21, to really make him suffer, that could have set up a rematch. A lot of people say, "it's Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle II," it didn't need a buildup. Wrong. Every big match needs a buildup. It's not fair to just rest on the name value. Otherwise, what are we watching for? So they announce a rematch, two weeks before the ppv.
> ...


Lol 3 stars?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Oh sorry, i was referring to the Wrestlemania 22 Triple Threat. Accidentally forgot about it. Sorry man.
> 
> Though its been a while since I saw Shawn vs Kurt Wrestlemania 21.


I feel as if the WM 22 match would've been ***1/2 if they'd been given 6 or 7 more minutes. There was no build up to any of the big spots, and it felt like a TV match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

PGSucks said:


> I feel as if the WM 22 match would've been ***1/2 if they'd been given 6 or 7 more minutes. There was no build up to any of the big spots, and it felt like a TV match.


Its not the time. The match was just garbage. Booking was shit going in, booking was even more retarded during the match, the crowd was confused as fuck, no psychology, no story, pure SPOTZ, Rey tapped out, Im still wondering why the fuck Angle was there, and the ending was mega anti climatic.

That Triple Threat had ZERO redeeming qualities. Just terrible.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Summerslam 2009*

*Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) vs. Dolph Ziggler - ***3/4
_Fantastic opener. One of the many many matches that showcases why Ziggler will be a future star in the company._

MVP vs. Jack Swagger - *3/4

*Unified WWE Tag Team Championship*
Chris Jericho & Big Show(c) vs. Cryme Tyme - **1/2

Kane vs. The Great Khali - 1/2*

D-Generation X vs. Legacy - ***3/4
_DX's entrance was cool at first but then it just went wayyyyy too long. But damn did I love the match. Did a great job of shying away from the generic finish and making Legacy look like a legit team that can compete with the top guys. Really makes me wanna see their other two encounters._

*ECW Championship*
Christian(c) vs. William Regal - DUD

*WWE Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs. John Cena - **1/2
_Again, Orton's entrance just took way too long. Very slower paced match with Orton dominating the majority of it, which honestly to me is much more entertaining than seeing Cena's 4 moves which you ended up seeing anyway. The booking(s) of the end of the match were just crazy and is the real reason to see this._

*World Heavyweight Championship - TLC Match*
Jeff Hardy(c) vs. CM Punk - ****
_Great match with a couple of cringeworthy spots. They didn't go apeshit balls out or anything but some real good stuff throughout with an insane swanton spot. The aftermath led us up to one of the most disappointing in ring feuds in recent history..._

*Overall: 8/10*
_Everything that was supposed to deliver certainly did and the bad doesn't outweigh the good here. I will say I would've liked to have seen an actual ECW Title match instead of them wasting so much time talking about celebrities or on DX's entrance, but it's not that big a deal._​


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

SummerSlam 2009 is probably the best SummerSlam since 2002.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Pretty much agreed with readead on the 3-way at WrestleMania 22. Rey and Orton made up for it on SmackDown five days later though.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Ishboo said:


> Lol 3 stars?


 Too high considering my critique, or too low for everyone else's tastes?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Its not the time. The match was just garbage. Booking was shit going in, booking was even more retarded during the match, the crowd was confused as fuck, no psychology, no story, pure SPOTZ, Rey tapped out, Im still wondering why the fuck Angle was there, and the ending was mega anti climatic.
> 
> That Triple Threat had ZERO redeeming qualities. Just terrible.


Well, I do agree, but it's hard to tell a good story in 9 minutes.

And Rey and Orton had a good match 5 days later I think


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Rey/Orton from SD five days after WrestleMania 22 was excellent. They blended stupidly well and I think it's seriously the best SmackDown match ever behind Eddie/Rey from 05 and Austin/Benoit from 01, I _might_ put one of the Benoit/Finlays from 06 ahead of it just maybe. Their No Way Out match isn't all that far off it as well.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 what is the best sitcom since 1997


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Orton vs Rey on Smackdown was indeed tremendous. Astonishing workrate by Orton. Son of a bitch had the 'cocky SOB' gimmick down to a tee and the crowd was insanely hot for that match.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I haven't watched the match since it aired. I remember it being pretty good and having an insane amount of chinlocks by Orton, though.


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

what do you guys prefer the sd mitb from this year or the wm22 one


----------



## Herr Wichtig (May 16, 2010)

*Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

First of all- this list is taken from the latest DVD release from
WWE called "Top 50 Superstars of all time". There are no limitations
to company or time for selection. The list itself has been compiled
by "the current WWE roster".

Aside Hogan only coming in on number 23? The fact that neither Mitsuharu Misawa
nor Kenta Kobashi, Stan Hansen or Bruiser Brody made? Harley Race on #6?
Mr. Perfect on #15? Do you suppose the list is legit in that the talent
compiled/voted it?

50. Killer Kowalski
49. Batista
48. Ravishing Rick Rude
47. Bob Backlund
46. Dory Funk, Jr.
45. Jeff Hardy
44. Nick Bockwinkel
43. Kane
42. Sgt. Slaughter
41. Jack Brisco
40. Big Show
39. Jake "The Snake" Roberts
38. Superstar Billy Graham
37. Junkyard Dog
36. Gorilla Monsoon
35. Buddy Rogers
34. Kurt Angle
33. Mick Foley
32. Jimmy "Superfly" Snuka
31. Iron Sheik
30. Pat Patterson
29. Randy Orton
28. Freddie Blassie
27. Fabulous Moolah
26. Ted Dibiase 
25. Chris Jericho
24. Bruno Sammartino
23. Hulk Hogan
22. Terry Funk
21. Lou Thesz
20. Jerry "The King" Lawler
19. Edge
17. Dusty Rhodes (tied with)
17. Ric Flair (for place 17)
16. John Cena
15. Mr. Perfect
14. Randy Savage
13. Gorgeous George
12. Triple H
11. Eddie Guerrero
10. Roddy Piper
9. Rey Mysterio
8. Andre the Giant
7. Ricky Steamboat
6. Harley Race
5. The Rock
4. Bret Hart
3. Stone Cold Steve Austin
2. The Undertaker
1. Shawn Michels


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

I don't think Cena belongs there yet, at least not that high.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

Rey Mysterio being in the top 10 is a crime, Jeff Hardy being anywhere near the top 50 is a farce as well.


----------



## Herr Wichtig (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*



septurum said:


> I don't think Cena belongs there yet, at least not that high.


I agree but I am actually surprised that he didn´t come in even higher (Top 10) because
most wrestlers would dream to make a tenth of his money- and yes, being commercially viable
is a measurement of being good in entertainment.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

Austin not being number one is the biggest suprise.


----------



## Herr Wichtig (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*



THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> Rey Mysterio being in the top 10 is a crime, Jeff Hardy being anywhere near the top 50 is a farce as well.


Hardy is debateable, but Mysterio does draw, has an impressive workrate (even if you hate his style) and
helped introduce cruiserweights in the heavyweight title picture- doesn´t that make him quite relevant?
Plus he has gotten his overness into merch sales, just look throughout the arena and try to find more merch and signs apart Cena...


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

Edge is too high, Kane over Batista? :lmao, Jeff Hardy fucking made it to the list? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Herr Wichtig (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

I just now realized that Ultimate Warrior isn´t even in the list, lulz
Say what you want (and I hate this guy) but his legacy HAS to surpass
that of Kane, Batista plus Edge´s, now doesn´t it?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

Making threads about this should just be declared against the rules. Its just pointless. Worst idea ever from the WWE was making this DVD.


----------



## Herr Wichtig (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*



redeadening said:


> Making threads about this should just be declared against the rules. Its just pointless. Worst idea ever from the WWE was making this DVD.


But making the 54464th thread why Rock was better than Austin just out of the blue is okay?


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/530492-wwes-top-50-superstars-agree-disagree.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/527022-wwes-top-50-superstars-list-revealed.html


----------



## Herr Wichtig (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*



Fact said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/530492-wwes-top-50-superstars-agree-disagree.html
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/527022-wwes-top-50-superstars-list-revealed.html


I specifically asked for the biggest surprise, not if you agree or disagree. If you don´t want to
contribute that is ok nevertheless.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

SD MITB by a HUGE margin.

As for the WM 22 triple threat.... yeah, it sucks massive Kurt Angle balls. They all had way better singles matches with each other during the build up to the triple threat lol, and of course Rey and Orton had a much better match on SD just after (though I prefer their NWO match a hell of a lot more).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think I can specifically pinpoint the exact moment in the match where logic flew right out the window and it became a DUD.

The second Rey Mysterio tapped.

The whole thing was just TNA or WCW 2000 level booking.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I would have gone with Kurt Angle entering the ring .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCal said:


> I would have gone with Kurt Angle entering the ring .


Knew you were gonna say that 

And yeah, i kinda agree. He butchered the dynamic of the match. He should not have been there! He had no reason to! He wasnt face, he wasnt heel. He was just, there. That guy, you know, the one who hits a bunch of suplexes. Thats all he did in the match. His inclusion just confused the fuck out of everyone.

It should have either been Kurt vs Orton straight up, or Kurt vs Rey. But neither one would have worked. Rey was scheduled to win the title. If he faced Kurt, Kurt would have had to go heel, problem is the WWE already had one face the crowd turned against, last thing they needed was Rey being booed out of the arena in his first title win.

How would you have handled the booking of match?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I would have told Angle to shut the fuck up and let Orton call the match.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

Biggest suprise considering it came from backstage management, hmmmm, Austin being number #3 not number #1.
Second would be Hogan being that low, I was thinking he'd struggle to get in the Top 5 with him being in TNA, but come on, Edge ahead of him, don't make me laugh, har har har.


----------



## wade barrett (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

jeff hardy in the top 50 are they joking it is bad enough they gave the guy a world title run


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

Hogan being #23 is definitely the biggest lulz-fest on that entire list. Say what you want about where everyone else is ranked, but nothing else comes closes to being that ridiculous. And I love Terry Funk, don't get me wrong, but bigger than HOGAN? :lmao

Hogan should have been either #1 or #2. Honestly, I wouldn't have even complained if he was ranked over Austin.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I remember watching the match and my thoughts at the end of it were just "eh...", I've not been a great fan of anything from Angle aside from his Taker stuff and his Austin match(es). Don't really rate his matches with Michaels at a really high level. There's some people I'm biased for but I'm definitely biased against him.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

thx for the opinions about HBK/Cena matches in 2007, I finally have a chance to watch both and my thoughts:

WrestleMania 23
_John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels - _******

great match, although carried entirely by Michaels, with Cena doing only your basic moves with a comeback in the end.

Raw 23/04/07
_John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels - _*****1/2*

that was an amazing wrestling match, IMO the best match in John Cena's career, would be better in a PPV without commercial breaks, but still amazing.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

Hogan being ranked that low surprised me. He should have at least been in the Top 5.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Seeing as I'm new and haven't reviewed any new WWE stuff for a while, I'll just post some old reviews to get into the swing of things.

*Edge and Christian & Kurt Angle vs. Too Cool & Rikishi-Judgement Day 2000*

This is awesome shit for 10 minutes! The crowd just react so strongly to everything in the match, I actually shocked me a little to see Rikishi so over. Lots of comedy spots but they're never bad. Match didn't get boring for one second and it was fun as fuck. I think that speaks for itself. *insert Grandmaster Sexay pants drop reference*

****1/2*
*
The Undertaker vs. Kurt Angle-Smackdown! 04/09/03*

So yeah, this was awesome as everyone knows. Seemed to have a big-match feel to it too which is rare for a TV match in recent years. First half of the match did a great job at showing what both guys are good at. Angle for his wrestling and Taker for his general 'beat the shit out you' stuff. Second half of the match was just non-stop action, constant innovative counters and believable near falls. Only thing that took me out of it was the crappy finish. Otherwise I'd probably like it more than their No Way Out match. I have both at the same rating now but hold No Way Out in slightly higher regard.

*****1/2*
*
Mick Foley vs. Ric Flair-Summerslam 2006*

After watching this I think Flair is the if not most definetely one of the toughest bastards this business has seen. At an age where both of these men should be retired, they were able to deliver an I Quit match as good as any before it. Sure, this one may have been shorter than most but when taking into consideration what both men were capable of and what they did with the time given, they certainly exceeded expectations.

Flair was determined to make Foley quit even if it meant going out of his comfort zone and entering the realm of hardcore. He managed to take something Foley is known for and make it his own. He would use Barbed-Wire infested Mr. Socko to chop the hell out of Foley, He would land on thumbtacks and Barbed Wire Boards and still strut around the ring. Foley looked like he wanted to have a good match but knew his limitations. The fans wanted fire but there's no way he was going through that again. It was more than enough for Foley to take the bump from the apron to the concrete which looked bad by itself.

The match was as good as it could've been and it makes me wonder how great this could have been had it have happened in the early 90's. We'll never know but this will more than do the job, my only complaint would have to be that it was a little short but it wasn't a huge problem. I might be a bit high on the rating but what the hell, I enjoyed it.

****3/4*


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*



The+King_of_Kings said:


> Austin not being number one is the biggest suprise.


That's not a surprise at all. Sure, Austin is one of the biggest Stars of all time, but in my opinion there are Stars who are even bigger than him, like The Rock, Undertaker, Shawn Michaels and the biggest Superstars of all time (who should be number 1) Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

Biggest surprise is that the WWE managed to fuck up what should have been a solid top 10 list.

The mere fact that Austin is #3, Hogan isn't even in the top 10, and HBK being #1 is an absolute farce. How the hell do you put Rey Mysterio over Hulk Hogan....


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*



Natsuke said:


> Biggest surprise is that the WWE managed to fuck up what should have been a solid top 10 list.
> 
> The mere fact that Austin is #3, Hogan isn't even in the top 10, and HBK being #1 is an absolute farce. *How the hell do you put Rey Mysterio over Hulk Hogan....*


How the hell do you put *Edge *over Hogan...


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

Biggest surprise was Harley Race being in the top 10.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Flair's had a few matches in the last decade that I've really enjoyed, one of my favourite matches ever is him vs. Triple H in the cage. Mind you, heel Triple H in a cage is usually awesome to me. Poor Eugene.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

Savage at 14. Warrior not on the list. Warrior must have banged under-aged Shane.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

Rickeey said:


> *The Undertaker vs. Kurt Angle-Smackdown! 04/09/03*
> 
> So yeah, this was awesome as everyone knows. Seemed to have a big-match feel to it too which is rare for a TV match in recent years. First half of the match did a great job at showing what both guys are good at. Angle for his wrestling and Taker for his general 'beat the shit out you' stuff. Second half of the match was just non-stop action, constant innovative counters and believable near falls. Only thing that took me out of it was the crappy finish. Otherwise I'd probably like it more than their No Way Out match. I have both at the same rating now but hold No Way Out in slightly higher regard.
> 
> *****1/2*


totally agree, IMO one of the best matches in Taker's career, easilly one of the top 10.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah I'd say that's better than their NWO 06 match, and I really liked NWO 06.



RatedR13 said:


> Mind you, heel Triple H in a cage is usually awesome to me. Poor Eugene.


There's a HHH/Eugene Cage match!?!?!?!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I might have remembered it wrong, but I'm sure there was a match where Triple H 'broke' Eugene's arm. Probably got it wrong though as my memory is awful.

EDIT: Not fully sure if linking is allowed, but the match is here - not watched it in a while though. So I can't even remember what happens, just recall Eugene getting a kicking.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x37iau_raw-triple-h-vs-eugene-steel-cage_sport


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Old man Flair in WWE was better than not quite as old Flair in WCW from like, 95 to when WCW went under. His stuff with HHH, Foley, Edge, Big Show, Undertaker, Jericho (not GREAT, but better than 99% of 95-01 WCW), Guerrero (see Jericho), Benoit, Orton, HBK and a bunch of Evolution tags were all at the very least entertaining as hell to watch, but he also gave us some really fucking great matches that puts some of the younger talent to shame.

And that Angle/Undertaker match is their best together imo, and would be ***** if they had an actual finish. Top 5 match for both men.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Angle works well against guys who'd punch the shit out of him if he did stupid stuff.


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

how are the flair/orton and flair/hhh cage matches


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

R0dan said:


> how are the flair/orton and flair/hhh cage matches


Flair/Orton I remember being good, around ***1/4, and the Flair/HHH match is awesome, ****1/4. One of my favourite matches from either man, and probably a top 5 HHH match.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

John Cena being that high...is not acceptable. He's not even top 30 material in my opinion.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

lol at people singling out Edge for being over Hogan when 
Terry Funk
Lou Thesz
Jerry "The King" Lawler
Dusty Rhodes 
Ric Flair 
John Cena
Mr. Perfect
Randy Savage
Gorgeous George
Triple H
Eddie Guerrero
Roddy Piper
Rey Mysterio
Andre the Giant
Ricky Steamboat
Harley Race
The Rock
Bret Hart
The Undertaker
Shawn Michaels

all beat Hogan on the list as well and didn't deserve to. The only one you can make an argument for is Austin for biggest superstar of all time, but otherwise it's laughable to put Hogan anywhere but number 1. We all know why he's so low on the list though and it's no surprise in all honesty that guys like Edge, Triple H, Rey Mysterio, John Cena, and the rest I listed ended up getting a higher spot than Hogan even if they didn't in reality deserve to.

That being said, the biggest surprise for me, with this being WWE's list in John Cena not being in top 3.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Flair vs. Orton: ***1/4 as well. Good, but too short, clocking in at just around 10 minutes.

Flair vs. HHH: ****


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Flair/Triple H was epic. Brilliant job by both guys.

When Triple H gives a shit, he can still deliver a classic.

The WWE really revived Flair, I guess having triple H and Shawn call you 'the greatest ever' 24/7 can do that to a guy.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Don't think I've ever seen the Orton/Flair cage match. HHH/Flair is fantastic.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

Yes Hulk Hogan placement was the biggest surprise, they try to cover it up and say the top greatest superstars by the “current WWE roster"- that is all an excuse-I mean come on look who is number 9, Overrated Mysterio over the likes of Flair and Randy Savage? please. 

The fact Hulk Hogan, Stone Cold Steve Austin and The Rock not even filling up the top 3 list automatically make this DVD lose credibility for me. Say what you want about Hulk Hogan but you can not deny facts that is the man who put wrestling on the map in his glory days and was a true larger then life character of sports entertainment.

For the top 5 in general it’s not really bad but it should be scrambled to atleast this way.

1. Hogan
2.Austin
3. Rock
4. Taker
5. HBK

Shawn Michaels has no business being No.1, this is not the top 50 greatest performers, but greatest superstars and on the side note you got Edge way above Kurt Angle LOL that’s another “lol” for me, Edge is a complete joke compered to the likes of Kurt Angle and he is better then Edge in every shape and form in professional wrestling. 

What’s funny is if you have the DVD, Todd Grisham even knows this list was full of shit cause he was “shock” how low guys like Hogan was so low on the list and guys like Mr. cross-eyed HBK ahead of The Rock.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

HHH/Flair - ****


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

Michaels at 1, it's like a bad Joke everything else then

1.Hulk Hogan
2.SCSA/Andre/Savage
3.The Rock/Taker

Everything else is just a lie, Hogan in the 20's is like putting Michael Schuhmacher in the Place 20 of all time Formel 1 Racing. Or putting Pele in the 20est place, its just wrong and everybody knows it.

Oh yeah and i love Rey and Eddie but they just shouldn't be above HHH, cause he has been drawing since 99, and been climbing the ladder since 95. If Eddie would have been longer around...maybe.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

Biggest surprise is Cena and HHH not being all the way up there... crazy.


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

Orton/Flair cage was pretty good. Not seen it since I watched it live. Probably anywhere between ***-***3/4


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Top 50 Superstars- What is the biggest surprise?*

Edge being 19th..


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Well, this thread just got confusing .

MERGE~!

Not sure what the biggest "surprise" would be for the top 50 superstars set because half of it was pretty retarded.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Haha what just happened?


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Since the WM22 match was being discussed I thought it might be fun to post this.

*Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit vs. Rey Mysterio – Smackdown! 09/26/02*

This match is just about everything in it jammed packed in what seems like a short amount of time. I mean the match may be 15 minutes I didn’t time it but it felt like way shorter. Angle and Benoit from the start want to eliminate Rey Mysterio from the equation so they can finish their battle to prove who the best wrestler is. Both technicians start off with the counter exchanges wrestling on the mat and riding each other. I like Mysterio’s role in this match because every time Benoit and Angle get too comfortable suplexing each other Rey jumps in with his amazing aerial assault. Like I said before there’s a lot of action in this one and no botches whatsoever. Similar to WM22 3-Way in some ways but it works way better here imo.
****1/4*


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

What's everyone's thoughts on HBK/Orton and the IC Title 3-way from Unforgiven '03?


----------



## FingerBoy10 (May 26, 2003)

After re-watching Savage-Steamboat from Wrestlemania 3, it is my favorite match of all time. 

The moves, the comebacks, how they told the story of the feud with WRESTLING... 

***** No doubt.


----------



## FingerBoy10 (May 26, 2003)

PGSucks said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on HBK/Orton and the IC Title 3-way from Unforgiven '03?



HBK/Orton was the first time Orton had to "play" with a big-time main eventer. I think, to that point in time, it was Orton's best match. It was technically sound, and although it didn't show that Orton could be the main event guy he's today, it was definetly a sign that with more experience, Orton could go far as a WWE performer. 

***1/2 for me. Orton's biggest match, and IMO, the match that made him came in Backlash 2004 against Mick Foley.

I don't remember anything from the three way; either that's a sign of problems with my memory or that match didn't had any meaningful for me to remember.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Royal Rumble 2010*

*ECW Championship*
Christian(c) vs. Ezekiel Jackson - ***
_Zeke looked like an absolute monster._

*United States Championship*
The Miz(c) vs. MVP - *1/4

*WWE Championship*
Sheamus(c) vs. Randy Orton - *
_All kinds of boring with a pissass finish._

*Women's Championship*
Michelle McCool(c) vs. Mickie James - DUD

*World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker(c) vs. Rey Mysterio - ***
_Yes it was a very good big man/little man match and it was fun watching Taker swat Rey around like a fly but in no way was there any suspense or nearfalls or any real belief that Rey Mysterio would defeat The Undertaker. So that's all it is, a fun match._

The Royal Rumble Match - ***1/4
_Every review I read people seem to just love this match. It was, again, fun, but that's it. It was extremely short, going under 50 minutes. There were so many eliminations at random with no build up to any of them really. Especially R-Fucking Truth jumping in and eliminating The Big Show and Mark Henry. Jesus Christ... I enjoyed the match the most when the final four were in, felt like a whole nother match had started. Edge winning was of course a shocker but the end of the match was again kinda random. Would've liked to see them go at it a bit longer._

*Overall: 6.75/10*
_A fairly average ppv with a surprise rumble ending and absolute shit for a midcard. Even with 6 matches, which is more than what you normally see at a Rumble ppv, it was a short ppv, clocking in at 2 hours and 39 minutes._​


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

PGSucks said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on HBK/Orton and the IC Title 3-way from Unforgiven '03?


Orton vs. HBK: ****

RVD vs. Y2J vs. Christian: ***3/4 (This match was awesome, too bad the crowd was dead.)


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

What would you guys rate as the "best" WWE/World Championship match at the Royal Rumble since RR '03?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Son of a bitch.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Razor King said:


> What would you guys rate as the "best" WWE/World Championship match at the Royal Rumble since RR '03?


The best one I can think of is Cena/Umaga LMS.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck I forgot that was a title match. But i'll go with that too.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Fuck I forgot that was a title match. But i'll go with that too.


You also forgot that the question was best WWE/World title matches at the *ROYAL RUMBLE* since '03.


But I forgive you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm old and confused some days.

Obvious answer is Lesnar/Holly then.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Razor King said:


> What would you guys rate as the "best" WWE/World Championship match at the Royal Rumble since RR '03?


Cena/Umaga. Nothing comes close.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Razor King said:


> What would you guys rate as the "best" WWE/World Championship match at the Royal Rumble since RR '03?


Benoit/Angle.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

When he said since Royal Rumble '03 I thought he meant we weren't including that.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Then he should have put 2004 if he wasn't including 2003.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Cena/Umaga LMS is better than any other title match at the Rumble since and including 03. Might be the best title match in Rumble history, but Hunter/Foley is close. Smokes Benoit/Angle.

Not sure what I'd call the second-best after 03. Edge/Rey? Taker/Rey? Christian/Zeke is better than all of them.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Not a fan of the Cena/Umaga match any more, so I'd probably go with the 2005 triple threat between JBL, Show and Angle. Huge fan of the match, probably more than everyone else . Really enjoyed Hardy/Edge from 09 too. Christian/Zeke rocks as well.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

That triple threat from 05 was fun as hell. I remember back when I ordered that show on PPV, I distinctly remember thinking to myself that there was gonna be a big spot on the announce table or in that area, and IIRC someone went through the barricade right by it. That match was the main reason I wanted to see the show. Haven't watched it since though. 

As for best Title match from 03-present at the Rumble I'd have to go with Benoit/Angle. 

The Edge/Hardy match I found boring and a chore to sit through.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Jeff Hardy vs. Randy Orton from 08 was pretty good.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I didnt like Benoit/Angle from 2003. Dunno why. It felt too, clean. Like it wasnt a wrestling match. Like it was just two guys doing Ballet or something.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I think it's a classic but I get why some people don't like it as much.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I don't love it as much as I used to, but I still think its a fantastic match. I kinda like the whole "cleanness" to it as it got over the fact that both men are supposed to be such incredible wrestlers that everything they do, including counters and shit, it always so smooth. Sure, it would have been even better if they went a more gritty route like Benoit/Finlay/Regal matches, but Angle was never the kind of guy to do that anyway.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

It just didnt feel like any move hurt the other guy. The selling was ok, but it just didnt look painful or anything. It didnt feel like two guys were trying to kill each other. It didnt feel like a fight.

To me it just looked like they were going through the motions.

Maybe its about time i rewatch it.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

KingCal said:


> I don't love it as much as I used to, but I still think its a fantastic match. I kinda like the whole "cleanness" to it as it got over the fact that both men are supposed to be such incredible wrestlers that everything they do, including counters and shit, it always so smooth. Sure, it would have been even better if they went a more gritty route like Benoit/Finlay/Regal matches, but Angle was never the kind of guy to do that anyway.


Thats the beauty in it right there. I'm glad it wasn't like the Benoit/Finlay/Regal matches, it was a match of beauty. Reminiscent of the Owen/Bret match from WMX, as far as the smoothness and flow both guys had with each other. That damn Bret/Owen match is fucking sick! I CAN'T BELIEVE I used to not like that match at all, found it boring  ! On my most recent re-watch I "got it", like something clicked in my brain and I fucking loved it! Matter of damn fact, I might rewatch that right now, along with Benoit/Angle. I'm snowed in my house anyway. 


Also, I really need to watch Bret/Austin from Survivor Series 96. Thats one match out of my collection that I've been meaning to watch for close to 2 yrs now and have yet to do so, have never seen it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Owen vs Bret I did love, because I really felt there was something on the line and there was a geniune story between two brothers.

But with Kurt and Benoit, it just felt so hollow.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Just re watched Owen/Bret and it was still fucking great! 

**** 3/4

Loved it, brother vs. brother, grandest stage of them all. Great offense, counter wrestling, great submission work, great progression leading into some of the bigger spots. Owen has one of the most beautiful bridged German Suplexes ever. Great storytelling and the commentary from King is great. Hell of a match.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I prefer Angle and Benoit's Ultimate Submission match to their RR 03 match


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I think their Cage match on Raw in 2002 is without a doubt their best match together. Probably the best match either man has had.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Not a fan of the Angle/Benoit cage match.

Owen/Bret is my pick for best match in company history. I think.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jaysin said:


> Just re watched Owen/Bret and it was still fucking great!
> 
> **** 3/4
> 
> Loved it, brother vs. brother, grandest stage of them all. Great offense, counter wrestling, great submission work, great progression leading into some of the bigger spots. Owen has one of the most beautiful bridged German Suplexes ever. Great storytelling and the commentary from King is great. Hell of a match.


I totally agree, plus who would have thought Owen would beat Bret?


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

Rock/Austin WM17, Austin/HHH NWO, Cena/HBK Raw, HBK/Jericho UF, Taker/HBK WM26 would all be up there for me.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCal said:


> I think their Cage match on Raw in 2002 is without a doubt their best match together. Probably the best match either man has had.


Isnt that the match that almost started a war on this thread between Austin101 and everyone else?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Indeed it is :lmao. That was a fun night. Even did a review of it then and there... match pissed me off so damn much :lmao.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I figured you loved that match. It does afterall contain the most ridiculous Kurt Angle SPOT of all time.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

So ridiculous, he did it again. THIS YEAR. Ooooh yeah!


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

I never get bored of watching Owen/Bret, its just brilliant *****. By far Owen's best performance. I love when him and Bret lock up and then after they let go Owen throws his arms up in the air as if he just won


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Gotta watch that match, it's been a WHILE.

Definitely on my agenda.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw a pretty supurb Owen Hart/Barry Horowitz match a few years ago where there was a bunch of clever role reversal (Horowitz long time jobber was the dominate one) and Owen was absolutely fantastic in it. I wish I could redownload it.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> Not a fan of the Angle/Benoit cage match.



Angle/Benoit cage match was surprisingly spotty. And not just the ridiculous moonsault spot, but the match as a whole reminded me a bit of Angle-Styles, where it was finisher/signature mover after finisher/signature move


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Unforgiven 2002 outweighs them all.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Pretty old quotes I guess but w/e.



Razor King said:


> What would you guys rate as the "best" WWE/World Championship match at the Royal Rumble since RR '03?


Cena/Umaga and I think it's way way better than Benoit/Angle.



redeadening said:


> I didnt like Benoit/Angle from 2003. Dunno why. It felt too, clean. Like it wasnt a wrestling match. Like it was just two guys doing Ballet or something.


I won't totally agree, I did like it, but I didn't LIKE it. Ya know? They did a great job of making it a big-time imporatant match, almost with a WrestleMania feel to it, but it suffered from Angle confusion and I thought some of the stuff was placed in odd......places. Angle was supposedly "milking a leg injury" too around then and they didn;t even play on that.

It's around 50x better than that Cage match though which is about a good an unintentional comedy match as I've seen in WWE.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

WCW Uncensored 2000 Review


_WCW Cruiserweight Championship Match:_
*The Artist (c) w/Paisley vs. Psychosis w/Juventud Guerrera *

I like The Artist as a heel. No he isn't all that great in the ring but he's solid enough and his gimmick really got under the skin of a lot of people. Paisley (Sharmell) has always been annoying but she was a lot quieter with The Artist and I think better. 

You really can't go wrong with having the Cruiserweights as the opener because they always wrestle a really fast and fun match and they can usually get the crowd going. Juvi was hilarious too. As a distraction he decided to kiss Paisley and even got in a fight with her, and he sold all her offense like a pro. This ended up being pretty enjoyable, a little on the spotty side but for entertainment purposes it did good. Take this for what it's worth but I have personally found The Artist to be one of the more enjoyable guys to watch on the roster around this time. 

The ended seemed pretty weird as Psychosis got off The Artist when he seemed to have the match won and yelled at Paisley. It backfired, obviously, and ended up costing him the match. Still a fun, fast paced match. Even in the not so good times of WCW the CW division was still putting on good matches.
***3/4*



*In XS (???) vs. Norma Smiley and The Demon*

I would say that this match had no place on PPV but damn is Norman over here. He is literally more over than most of the guys on the WWE roster right. The name "Screamin Demons" was also a fantastic idea. Too bad nobody really cared for any of the other guys in this match.

The match was pretty basic and was a lot like what you would see on any episode of TV. I mean if you've seen a tag match before you've seen everything this has to offer. Still a really over Norman Smiley kicking ass and taking names made this worth the time I spent watching it. 
****

*

The Wall vs. Bam Bam Bigelow*

So Bam Bam had pretty much been built up over the last few weeks just he could be fed to The Wall, or at least that's the impression that I got going into this match. The Wall was getting a real monster heel push at the time as he was just wrecking guys on every episode of Nitro and Thunder, mostly David Flair and Crowbar. 

So they had a pretty decent brawl for a while and I was actually surprised to see that I could enjoy The Wall in the ring for more than 2 minutes. Things quickly broke down and they fought down by the entrance ramp where Bigelow was chokeslamed through a table that had 2 computers set up at it, they exploded. The match was called at this point. 
Quick and to the point. The Wall looked pretty badass after this and the post match brawl with David Flair and Crowbar was good too as Crowbar took a huge fall off the stage. Pretty good booking, and that's something that I haven't been able to say very much during the time I've spent watching WCW in 2000. 
****



_Hardcore Championship Match_
*3 Count(c) vs. Brian Knobbs*

This just made me sad. 3 Count were a really good heel stable. I liked the gimmick they had and they were one of the highlights of WCW as a whole. And they pretty much just get squashed. Knobbs didn't sell any of the offense with weapons that 3 Count hit and he just made them look really weak. There were moments when they just looked stupid as well, randomly trying to break out into a dance routine when Knobbs was literally starting to stand up. 

The match had some really cool spots. I do have to say that 3 guys jumping off ladders and a powerbomb over the top rope to the floor through a table were pretty cool moments but the ladder spots didn't end up meaning a damn thing. They could have made this a fun match and they could have had 3 Count control the match for more than a minute so they wouldn't look so terrible in defeat. 
**1/2* 



*Harlem Heat 2000 w/Some Really Big Black Guy vs. Booker T and Kidman w/Torrie Wilson*

Highlight of the match might have to be Big T (better known as Ahmed Johnson) trying to do a diving clothesline over the guardrail and almost landing on his face... But that almost hilarious moment aside this was a nice little match. Booker T and Kidman were good, really good, and they managed to keep the pace up with the much bigger heel team. Simple match with Kidman and Booker playing fantastic underdogs. The interference from the really big black man was a little over the top at times and he didn't sell anything but it at least added to the feeling that Booker and Kidman were in a fight for their lives. 

I don't think this is the kind of match that you should have two of your up and coming stars, it would have made for a nice Nitro or Thunder match but not so much a PPV. 
***1/2*



_Falls Count Anywhere_
*Finlay vs. Vampiro*

I don't know what building they were in but wherever they were (somewhere in or near Miami( they have some really nice bathrooms. This match made it to the men's room and there were sinks in the stalls with the toilets. Good match btw, the fans probably got too close to the action than what WCW had hoped for, they clearly needed more security in the crowd while they were brawling all over the building but the atmosphere it made was pretty cool. The lighting on the concourse made me feel like I was watching some underground fight league. 

This was for the most part a good back and forth brawl and they threw in some things that I hadn't seen before to keep it interesting. Vampiro climbing to the top of bathroom stall and jumping at Finlay only to be hit with a trash can was pretty awesome. I won't call it a great match but I would say it was better than most of the Hardcore matches that both WWF and WCW had going on at the time. 
***1/2*



_WCW Tag Team Championship Match_
*The Mamalukes(c) w/ "Manager of Champions" The Disco Inferno vs. The Harris Brothers*

Nothing that I would call all that good but I don't think I would say this was a bad match either. I mean this was bound to happen, the Harris brothers had been dominating everyone in site and I didn't really think there was anyway that they would lose to the Mamalukes, who hadn't exactly been booked as dominant champions. 

The back and forth was solid but the Harris brothers are really bland in the ring when they aren't doing an H bomb. At least it wasn't long...
**3/4*


_Sort of a Bullrope/Cowbell Match/"I Quit Match"_
*Terry Funk vs. Dustin Rhodes *

I got really excited when Funk said he had Dustin's baby brother with him. I was getting ready to mark for the future Dashing One but it was just someone dressed as a chicken. Than Funk hit him with a raw chicken. Other than the nonsense to start the match this did a really good job of getting the hatred between the two across. Some of the shots with the Cow Bell where pretty brutal looking. 

There was just enough stupid stuff in the match to get me annoyed. A guy in a chicken suit interferes, and Funk changes the match to an "I Quit" match in the middle of the match. Than Rhodes quits but the match keeps going because the ref says Funk can't change the matches. If you can get past all that nonsense they had the basics down right. 
***1/4*


_Lumberjacks Wearing Casts Match_
*Sting vs. Lex Luger w/Elizabeth*

Luger had been breaking everyone's arm so they had all the guys he had injured serve as lumberjacks. Luger countered by having a bunch of heels wear casts and serve as Lumberjacks. After like 5 minutes all the Lumberjacks started fighting and left except for Vampiro. 


All of the stuff that was going on during the match outside the ring and all the interference really distracted from the actual wrestling that was going on. I don't think it was anything all that good but it would have been nice if it had been a little easier to pay attention. For a semi-main event this was also really short, like the length that I would have expected for a TV match. Interesting to see where they take things with Sting and Vampiro as he ended up helping Sting win the match. Take away the interference and you have a pretty standard match that I wouldn't expect from two of the top guys in WCW.
****

_
WCW Championship Match_
*Sid Vicsious(c) vs. Jeff Jarrett*

So going into this match I know I was thinking, "This card needs another 10 minute match with lots of interference and no clean ending." WCW knew this was what the people wanted and needed to see and they delivered. This match so run ins from The Harris Brothers, Scott Steiner, and Hulk Hogan. Once again the stuff in the ring wasn't really the important part of the match. Sid dominated until the Harris brothers interfered and than Jarrett had the match won until Hogan interfered and won Sid the match. 

See if WCW had put something like this on Nitro everyone would be happy. It was decent, set up new storylines, and actually made me want to see Sid and Jarrett have a match without all the interference. Unfortunately this was a PPV... 
**3/4*


_Strap Match_
*Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair*

So the previous match ended with Hogan being hit with a guitar by Steiner so Flair started in control of the match right away. It didn't last long. I've seen these two wrestle a bunch of time already and they usually entertain me a good deal. I mean it doesn't get much better than Flair chopping Hogan a bunch of times, Hogan getting pissed, and Flair looking scared and frantically saying, "I'm sorry!" 

We got some more interference when Luger made an appearance and blasted Hogan with a chair. After that Flair took control of the match and actually started to try to win the match. He soon went for a pin and they don't count in the match. I guess the ref forgot as well and he started to count. Hogan kicked out and started a comeback that would put John Cena to shame. Hogan touched 3 corners, pinned Flair, and touched the 4th corner....

I wish they had gone over the rules before the match. The pins made no sense. Pretty good match though. I will say it just edges out the opener for the best match on the card. It went like 15 minutes which I think makes it the longest on the card too. 
***3/4*​

Just not a good PPV overall. I feel like I need a stiff drink after sitting through the whole thing. Nothing that anyone needs to go out of their way to see. It wasn't that bad though as all the matches were really short and despite the low ratings they were enjoyable. If they one match that really delivered I think I would go out and say it was a good and enjoyable PPV. Without that good match it just reminded me of a 3 hour Nitro. 

. I'm sure there are a few gems from this era of WCW but none were to be found on this disc. Maybe the next PPV will have some when I get there after watching a month's worth of Nitro and Thunder.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice review. I always enjoyed Uncensored 2000, simply because it's one of those "so bad it's good" type of events.

But I have always legitimately liked the Hogan/Flair strap match. To me, this will always be a HUGE pairing. Their first ppv match is historic, their rematch was great (Halloween Havoc '94), and their matches in '99 were pretty bad, but this one was fun. Granted, the sight of Hulk Hogan and Ric Flair main-eventing a mainstream ppv in March 2000 exempifies everything that was wrong with the company, and the ending made ZERO sense, it was still a solid brawl, and I hope to see it on some kind of WCW-themed DVD some day.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

irishboy109 said:


> Angle/Benoit cage match was surprisingly spotty. And not just the ridiculous moonsault spot, but the match as a whole reminded me a bit of Angle-Styles, where it was finisher/signature mover after finisher/signature move


Yeah. It's probably my least favorite Benoit performance and Angle is retarded in it as usual.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

I love the ultimate submission match at Backlash 2001, but then again i havent seen the RR 03 match in a long time


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

BGLWrestlingGod said:


> Nice review. I always enjoyed Uncensored 2000, simply because it's one of those "so bad it's good" type of events.
> 
> But I have always legitimately liked the Hogan/Flair strap match. To me, this will always be a HUGE pairing. Their first ppv match is historic, their rematch was great (Halloween Havoc '94), and their matches in '99 were pretty bad, but this one was fun. Granted, the sight of Hulk Hogan and Ric Flair main-eventing a mainstream ppv in March 2000 exempifies everything that was wrong with the company, and the ending made ZERO sense, it was still a solid brawl, and I hope to see it on some kind of WCW-themed DVD some day.


I agree, it's like when you watch the KOTR 95, just watch it with weed and you die of laughing. In the first round you get awful Matches between Yoko and Vega, and Yoko gets beat by SAVIO VEGA, Yokozuna was a 2 time WWF Champion and held onto the Belt a Year, headlining 2 Manias. Then you eliminate one of your top Guys in Round 1, but the round is not over, cause first Mabel eliminates The Undertaker. While the awful Matches in the Semi Final follow, you get to see a Kiss my Foot Match between Bret Hart and Jerry Lawler. Then in the KOTR Final you see Vega vs Mabel, and Mabel wins. But the Night of Horror only end when Diesel and Bigelow beat Tatanka and Sid. There was not 1 Match i would consider solid, everything was done wrong. They tried to build Starsand this is the worst try ever. Mabel went on to Challenge Diesel, lose and slowly be not heard of again until 99 as a Midcarder in the Corporate Ministry. I don't like to watch PPV's twice, unless they are Manias, Great or so bad they are good again, to me this gotta be the worst Event ever, counting in December to not remember.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I have only seen KOTR 95 once and I remember laughing through most of it. It is pretty bad when in 95 the crowd started chanting ECW because what they were watching was so bad.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KOTR 1995 was the lowest point in the history of WWF. Nash was champ. Drawing shit. He was fighting God knows who. And Mabel main evented against Savio Vega.

It is effectively the lowest point in company history.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

This thread needs more DA

Steve Austin v Ricky Steamboat (WCW 18/1/92) 
--Ten minute time limit and these two don’t fuck around so this should be real fun, and it was. Five star stare-down after Steamer’s collar & elbowed into a turnbuckle, then a six star set of pin holds when Steamboat tries to end it early. And this is all real fast, Steamer’s coming from every direction like he’s his own army and Austin’s all by himself trying to dodge a million bullets. SEVEN STARS. After eight or ten Steamboat gets tired of it himself and using his “aerial tactics” as some like to call it. And this is all fast, totally damn fast, like Jeff-Hardy-match-on-fast-forward fast. Neither guy makes a screw-up either and both guys are in-sync to THE MAX. Steamboat isn’t giving Austin a milligram of offense either (the good way not the Liger vs. Otani 9/2/97 way). They pack it in after a ref push, a Madusa interference, Austin actually using some attack and a time limit draw. Just way too fun for a ten minute TV match, and to think this was the norm in WCW around this time is just……damn.

Bobby Eaton/Rick Rude/Steve Austin vs. Ricky Steamboat/Sting/Marcus Bagwell (WCW 18/1/92) 
--Not even Bagwell can stop these matches from being fun (and he really fucking blows). He obviously isn’t the centre point of this or really any of the matches, but I obviously would’ve preferred Dustin Rhodes or Ron Simmons be in there. Match is real good with piles of re-watch value (like just about anything in 92 WCW). These matches rarely start off slowly either, this one was no different with Steamboat ducking Rude to get to the other DA members and clock the both of them. He then gets the shit on Rude and Rude’s selling an armbar and an atomic drop just incredibly. Bagwell comes in and gets punished for existing. Well lookey there he is good for something. I said Bagwell was obviously not the main focus, and here comes the main focus; Sting vs. Rude. Rude tries to go directly for him and you have the other members holding him back, there’s a huge big fight environment and everyone in the arena NEED to see them go at it. You just KNOW after Steamboat’s FIP that he’s tagging in Sting so he and Rude can blow it up. Too bad he tagged in Bagwell instead and created the most disappointing moment in tag team history. Still one fuck of a nine minute match, yeah that was all in nine minutes.


Bobby Eaton/Steve Austin v Sting/Marcus Bagwell (WCW 18/1/92)
--Eaton starts this one by slapping Bagwell’s face. God I love Bobby Eaton. Bagwell punches him in return which I thought was actually kind of neat...I guess. For Bagwell. My hate for Bagwell then sky rockets when he puts on the worst looking headlock I’ve ever seen. The FUCK do you not know how to put on a headlock?!?!? I’ve probably never even seen a worse headlock at my high school. It was just flat out BAD. *breathes out*….Ok Sting gets in and the match got a whole lot better (fucking Bagwell, man). Not long before Bagwell’s back in only to tag Sting in again. Sting gets caught in what looks like will be an FIP segment, but he thinks realistically that the top babyface in the company tagging in Bagwell isn’t going to look so good so he stops Austin’s offence and tags in Bagwell. Austin goes to start an FIP on him and of course Bagwell screws it up. Screwball. The other three try to save it but Bagwell eventually becomes the guy who gets a “hot” tag (wasn’t exactly “hot” but they wanted it to be, I blame Bagwell. Screwball). Bagwell’s shittyness aside this wasn’t terrible. 

Arn Anderson/Bobby Eaton/Larry Zbyszko v Dustin Rhodes/Barry Windham/Ron Simmons (WCW 21/1/92) 
--Windham’s over-anxiety and thirst for revenge costs him control at the beginning and I loved how it was already shaping out. No Marcus Bagwell this time either. The whole “Windham lost control” part was thrown out the window after the babyfaces get a triple figure four spot but I’m not complaining, I could watch this all day. Rhodes using a lariat to send Eaton over the top rope so he lands on that ramp-way thing was particularly great. Bobby is one of the top “heels getting chewed up by babyfaces” guys ever so this is all of course better than the Bagwell matches already. Watching this Dangerous Alliance stuff makes be shocked at how many babyface-chews-up-heels spots and segments can be done as well, and how these guys manages to mix it up wrestling more than once a week (and I’m sure they use some different stuff at love events as well). I love that “vintage” stuff as well (shut up I had no other word for it), like Windham’s flying lariats which he uses to level everyone. Complete disaster until Eaton takes one fuck of a fist before losing. Watching guys in tights touch each other just shouldn’t be this fun.


to be continued.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I have the event on tape and with the preshow match you can get to listen to Savio Vega's music 7 times... The only match that was decent was Shawn Michaels and Kamala and that wasn't even very good. 

Uncensored 2000 was bad but the matches themselves weren't really that bad. They were just all short and average. It was like, "Oh that was OK." for every match. KOTR was more of, "That was horrible" for every match. December 2 Dismember isn't that terrible either. The EC was a decent match with bad booking and the opener was actually a very good match. Everything in between sucked but it had one really good match and one match that could have been awesome with intelligent booking.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

On the best of Smackdown DVD what was the top 5 moments ?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

# 5 Austin & Angle Unplugged July 12, 2001 

# 4 The Pilot April 29, 1999 

# 3 The Rock vs. Triple H August 26, 1999 

# 2 The Bigger They Are June 12, 2003 

# 1 9-11 Tribute Show September 13, 2001


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Bro


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The Life and Times of Mr. Perfect - Disc 1*

First off, the documentary. Albeit a little short, it was very entertaining and insightful throughout. I enjoy watching a doc on someone's wrestling career and their rise to the top but what I really enjoy are the stories from people they were close with. Wade Boggs' insight I thought was great and added so much more to the story. I loved hearing about how much of a prankster Curt was and I laughed my ass off hearing the stories about poop and the frozen turd. Also, I have no idea why, but when they showed the clip of the Hardy Boyz match and Hennig said "Mutt and Jeff Hardy? What?" I lost it and just busted out laughing. Even rewound it and wathced again. haha. I did feel they were little skimpy on covering his reign as Intercontinental Champion, they praised him on how great the reign was but they didn't show a lot of footage or talk about many matches besides his feud with the Hitman. I actually didn't remember how Hennig died and when cocaine overdose flashed up on the screen I was a little shocked to be honest. I know there's no way they were gonna try and bury the guy by talking about his use of drugs but I would've loved to hear someone comment on that or just spill everything they might've known. Maybe if there's a shoot out there where people just talk about Curt Hennig... But anyway. Definitely a fun, yet saddening bio that's worth a watch and will give you a few laughs.

Even if you're not satisifed with the documentary, there's a ton of extras to make up for it. The vignettes I thought were cool. My personal favorites were the football one and the original one for basketball. In the bowling one you can clearly see they show the exact same strike three times in a row. It's also fun to see how his mic skills and his overall character progressed through each vignette you watch. In the original one he came off real cheesy and choreographed and as you watch them he becomes more confident and much more convincing as this being his real persona. They're still pretty cheesy though. Here's all of the extras on the disc:

- 14 "Perfect" Vignettes
- 2007 Hall of Fame Induction
- 2 Stories told by other wrestlers
- "Rap is Crap" Music Video
- 2 Matches, as follows:

*Madison Square Garden - November 21, 1982*
Curt Hennig vs. Eddie Gilbert - **3/4
_Pretty surprised with this one. I was just expecting some little 5 minute match with Hennig getting the victory. Instead we got a very well wrestled 15 minute draw. Extremely slower paced, which comes with the times, but both men looked very well versed on the mat. Solid stuff._

*AWA - November 26, 1985*
"Mr. Electricity" Steve Regal & "Gorgeous" Jimmy Garvin vs. Curt Hennig & "Magnum" Scott Hall - **1/2
_To my disappointment, Steve Regal is not William Regal. haha. Not sure why I even thought that really. This was a very young, and green, Scott Hall. Hall's always been a big guy but god damn, here he was a BIG guy. Weighed in at 294 pounds with that 6'6" frame. And if you were to tell me that this same huge cowboy pornstar lookin guy would later become Razor Ramon, I would've told you you're crazy. That's how different he looks. But on to the match. Much faster paced than the previous match. Decent stuff with Hennig carrying the load for his team because Hall was awful. They later beat the same guys for the AWA tag belts._​


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Went over to my local FYE today to pick up some wrasslin DVD's, as we're going to get hit with a pretty big snow storm here in the north east. So I figured it would give me something to do while I'm snowed in. Plus, today I discovered that our FYE has an entire used section devoted to WWE dvds. Crazy. Anyways, I picked up this year's Bragging Rights and Survivor Series. Just finished watching Bragging Rights. Here's some snowflakes for you guys. Pardon the pun, I guess.










United States Champion: Daniel Bryan vs. Intercontinental Champion: Dolph Ziggler ****

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
"A-List" David Otunga and John Cena vs. "Dashing" Cody Rhodes and Drew McIntyre (C) **3/4

Goldust w/Aksana vs. Ted DiBiase w/Maryse ***

Divas Championship Match
Natalya vs. Layla (C) w/Co Champion Michelle McCool **

Buried Alive Match for the World Heavyweight Championship 
The Undertaker vs. Kane (C) w/Paul Bearer **1/2 (Thought this was pretty piss poor to be honest.)

Seven on Seven Elimination Match for the Bragging Rights Trophy
Team Raw (The Miz, Sheamus, CM Punk, John Morrison, R-Truth, Ezekiel Jackson, and Santino Marella) vs. Team Smackdown (The Big Show, Edge, Jack Swagger, Rey Mysterio, Alberto Del Rio, Kofi Kingston, and Tyler Reks) ***3/4

WWE Championship Match
Wade Barrett w/John Cena vs. Randy Orton (C) *** (**3/4 for the match itself, 1/4* for some decent storytelling.)​


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey guys, long time no see.

Anything worth watching (promo, match etc.) from the last 6 months? Talking **** quality stuff or really memorable promos.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Matches I would recommend from the last six months:

-Sheamus vs. Randy Orton - SummerSlam 2010
-Team WWE vs. Team Nexus - SummerSlam 2010
-The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan - Night of Champions 2010
-Six-Pack Challenge for the WWE Championship - Night of Champions 2010
-Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz vs. John Morrison - Hell in a Cell 2010
-Randy Orton vs. Sheamus - Hell in a Cell 2010
-John Cena vs. Wade Barrett - Hell in a Cell 2010
-Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler - Bragging Rights 2010


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

pjc33 said:


> Went over to my local FYE today to pick up some wrasslin DVD's, as we're going to get hit with a pretty big snow storm here in the north east. So I figured it would give me something to do while I'm snowed in. Plus, today I discovered that our FYE has an entire used section devoted to WWE dvds. Crazy. Anyways, I picked up this year's Bragging Rights and Survivor Series. Just finished watching Bragging Rights. Here's some snowflakes for you guys. Pardon the pun, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agree wtih most of this. Bryan/Ziggler was one of the best matches of the year, THE best opener of the year, and one of the best openers ever. The tag titles match was storyline filler, DiBiase/Goldust was surprising, UT/Kane was a step up from the dreadful Hell in a Cell match, but still not as good as the "No Holds Barred" match, and still pretty bad, the 7-on-7 was fun, and the only good part about the main event was the ending. Otherwise, Orton and Barrett had no chemistry whatsoever.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Vickie Guerrero is a saint!
John Cena, Vickie Guerrero, Dolph Ziggler & Jerry Lawler

Don’t spit in my Face
John Cena, Roddy Piper, Randy Orton & Wade Barrett
RAW 16.11.10

Let’s go Cena, Cena Sucks
John Cena
RAW 23.11.10

I don’t like it when he is anger
Santino Marella, Kozlov & Sheamus
RAW 9.11.10

I Quit
Batista & Bret Hart
RAW 24.5.10

There will be Vengeance!!!
Kane
SD 4.6.10

Are you Sorry?
Wade Barett & the rest of the Rookies & Bret Hart
RAW 14.6.10

You failed!
Nexus
RAW 4.10.10

Satisfaction is the death of Desire
SES & CM Punk
SD! 6.8.10

I dare you to try
Sheamus & Randy Orton & Michael Cole
RAW 20.9.10

The Devil still calls me Sir
The Undertaker & Kane
SD! 27.8.10

Our World Title
Rey Mysterio, Big Show, Kane, CM Punk & Jack Swagger
SD! 11.6.10

Miau Miau Miau
Nexus & John Cena & Michael Cole
RAW 16.8.10

My name is Alberto Del Rio
Alberto Del Rio & Rey Mysterio
SD 20.8.10

Vengeance
Kane
SD! 23.7.10

You just dont get it
Arn Anderson & Sheamus
RAW 5.7.10

Why are you such a spineless coward?
Edge & The Mistiry GM
RAW 27.9.10

The man of a 1004 beaten Man
Chris Jericho
RAW 27.9.10

My coleminers love when I say that
Michael Cole & Edge & The Miz
RAW 4.10.10

.We are just warming up
Paul Bearer & Kane
SD! 8.10.10

The Saga is over
Kane & Alberto Del Rio
SD! 29.10.10

..and they Universe that they built..that we live in
Alberto Del Rio & MVP
SD 19.11.10

Here to me just the most Classic Promos from the last 6-8 Months.

And the Matches:

Over the Limit 10 Rey Mysterio Vs CM Punk 8.5/10
Bragging Rights 10 Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan 8.5/10 
6.NOC 10 Dolph Ziggler vs. Kofi Kingston 8.0/10
6..NOC 10 6 Pack Challenge 8.0/10
6.WWE HIAC 2010 Kane vs. The Undertaker 8.0/10
6.Series 10 Dolph vs. Kaval 8.0/10
6.TLC 2010 John Morrison vs. Sheamus 8.0/10


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Whats everyones thoughts on Stan Hansen?I just watched two of his matches with Rick Martel and Vader (as Leon White) in the AWA and thought they were really good matches? Anyone a fan


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

.BD said:


> Hey guys, long time no see.
> 
> Anything worth watching (promo, match etc.) from the last 6 months? Talking **** quality stuff or really memorable promos.


Team WWE vs. Nexus - SummerSlam
Fun multi-man elimination tag. Great performance from Danielson in his return to the company. Sheffield stood out for Nexus.

The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan - Night of Champions
After months of waiting for their big showdown they delivered in a big way. For 12 minutes it couldn't have been any better. Awesome stuff.

Randy Orton vs. Sheamus - Hell in a Cell
Not 4 star quality but I thought this was really solid. Started off slow but the second half was very strong. Good performance by Sheamus especially.

Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler - Bragging Rights
Excellent match. Definitely top 10 for the year, maybe even top 5. 

Daniel Bryan vs. Ted DiBiase - Survivor Series
Like Orton/Sheamus this isn't something you have to go out of your way to see but it was a pretty sweet 10 minute match. DiBiase's best work.

John Morrison vs. Sheamus - TLC
One of 2010's standout matches. Sheamus is really starting to come into his own as a worker and Morrison was the perfect opponent for him. Best WWE ladder match since Michaels/Jericho.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Stan Hansen? One of the best wrestlers ever, as far as I'm concerned. I worship his AJPW work.
Hansen, Gordy, Ace & Dr. Death were magnificent talents.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey, has anyone heard. Are there any plans to release the next set of Survivor Series 5 discs set? They would be 1997-2001 and 2002-2006. Any news? The first two sets were released over a year ago.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

BGLWrestlingGod said:


> Matches I would recommend from the last six months:
> 
> -Sheamus vs. Randy Orton - SummerSlam 2010
> -Team WWE vs. Team Nexus - SummerSlam 2010
> ...





Ownage™ said:


> Team WWE vs. Nexus - SummerSlam
> Fun multi-man elimination tag. Great performance from Danielson in his return to the company. Sheffield stood out for Nexus.
> 
> The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan - Night of Champions
> ...


Awesome. Cheers,


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Just finished watching Survivor Series 2010, thought it was pretty good for the first half.










United States Championship Match
Ted DiBiase w/Maryse vs. Daniel Bryan (C) ***1/2

John Morrison vs. Sheamus ***1/2

Intercontinental Championship Match
Kaval vs. Dolph Ziggler (C) w/Vickie Guererro ***1/4

Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Match
Team Mysterio (Rey Mysterio, The Big Show, Kofi Kingston, MVP, and Chris Masters) vs. Team Alberto Del Rio (Alberto Del Rio, "Dashing" Cody Rhodes, Drew McIntyre, Tyler Reks, and Jack Swagger) ***1/2

Handicap Match for the Divas Championship
Natalya vs. Team Laycool (C) *3/4

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Edge vs. Kane (C) **

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
Santino Marella and Vladimir Kozlov vs. The Nexus (Justin Gabriel and Heath Slater) (C) **

WWE Championship Match w/John Cena as Special Guest Referee
Wade Barrett vs. Randy Orton (C) **3/4​


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

That time Stan Hansen tried to destroy Tokyo Godzilla style was pretty cool.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

pjc33 said:


> Just finished watching Survivor Series 2010, thought it was pretty good for the first half.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the first four matches were good but the main events were disappointing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

rude awakening said:


> Whats everyones thoughts on Stan Hansen?I just watched two of his matches with Rick Martel and Vader (as Leon White) in the AWA and thought they were really good matches? Anyone a fan


Nobody potatoes me!!!!

Quite frankly if you're looking a great straight up brawler in Wrestling you can't top Stan the Man. Most of his AJPW stuff in particular (seeing as that was his home promotion most of his career) is flat out great because he was around possibly the greatest peer group ever assembled in wrestling.

Agreed with JoeRulz about Gordy & Dr. Death being great too but thought Johnny Ace was nothing special.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Dr. Death is becoming one of my favorites ever.

Tbh, Johnny Ace had very little memorable singles matches, his greatest work comes from tag team bouts. I loved his teaming with The Franchise and All Japan dudes.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Watching that Edge versus Kane match from Survivor Series made me realize, some guys just don't have very good chemistry together. They had another pretty boring match at Backlash 2004. Their best match is probably the Vengeance 2005 match.

Backlash 2004: **1/4
Gold Rush Tournament Final: ***
Vengeance 2005: ***1/4

Who are some other guys that just don't click well in the ring together?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Very few people I think Edge works well with.

Yeah, Dr. Death Steve Williams was the man. The only Ace stuff I really got into was when he teamed with Williams actually.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I think Edge had the best chemistry with Angle personally.

Watched Bret Harts documentary again last night, first time since I bought it when it first came out. Great documentary, really such a damn shame how the last couple years were for him, especially after all he put into it. It was really terrible how mis used he was in WCW too, but man was he a badass fucking heel from 97-00, such a legend. Prob gonna watch some of the matches off the dvd tonight. Want to rewatch the Perfect/Hart from KOTR 93 and vs. Flair in Saskatoon where he won his first championship.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

If you got One Night Only 97 against Taker, watch it absolute Classic.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

That is on one of the discs too, might re watch it too, haven't seen that in a long time. Might also re watch the Summerslam 92 match against Davey.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Davey Boy was fucking awful but that was a pretty good match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

They had a better one. WITH BLOOOOOOOOOOD!

That makes like it 70 zillion times better than the Summerslam match.

Nah, but seriously its awesome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've never seen Davey Boy have a good match outside his own extended family (Bret, Owen, Dyno) and Shawn Micheals. Seriously.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh come on, he had a good match with......i mean......that guy.........you know.......hmmmm.....

I'll get back to you on this.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Vader. Their matches in 93 were fucking AWESOME. No surprise though, its Vader.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Man if you didn't say HBK i could have given you at least 2 Matches..well he pulled Diesel to a pretty nice Match at IYH. To be fair, Davey Boy was always a good Wrestler, he just always seemed to Feud against one of the Harts or HBK or not so great Talent.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

No Way Out 2006

Cruiserweight Invitational for the Cruiserweight Championship
Scotty 2 Hotty vs. Kid Kash vs. Psychosis vs. Super Crazy vs. Funaki vs. Paul London vs. Brian Kendrick vs. Nunzio vs. Gregory Helms (C) ***

Bobby Lashley vs. JBL **3/4

Matt Hardy and Tatanka vs. MNM ***

United States Championship Match
Chris Benoit vs. Booker T (C) w/Sharmell ***1/2

Match for Rey Mysterio's Number One Contender Spot At Wrestlemania 22
Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio ****

World Heavyweight Championship Match
The Undertaker vs. Kurt Angle (C) ****1/2

Must see stuff, in my opinion.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

NWO 06 Ratings:

CW 6 way - ***1/4
Lashley/JBL - **1/2
Hardy & Tatanka/MNM - Fuck knows 
Benoit/T - Fuck knows
Orton/Rey - ****1/4
Undertaker/Angle - ****3/4

Like most of the SD 06 PPV's, its definitely worth everyone's time to watch.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, I totally miss SD 06.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Finlay vs Davey Boy was great http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xdztp_fit-finlay-vs-davey-boy-smith-31382


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

I was gonna say to check out Vader/Davey Boy but Cal beat me to it. Worth pointing out that they're not Vader carryjobs either; Davey Boy's strength spots rock the fucking house.

Also, if that World of Sport match is the one I watched once, then it's a bunch of fun, too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm willing to believe Vader could have good matches with Davey Boy. Actually i've seen the Finlay/Young David match, wasn't bad I suppose. Still think Davey Boy sucks though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vader was still a really good wrestler as of 2010 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qkSdZ4HI08


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I'm willing to believe Vader could have good matches with Davey Boy. Actually i've seen the Finlay/Young David match, wasn't bad I suppose. Still think Davey Boy sucks though.


Why, i mean he was a pretty good athlete and i never seen him have a horrible Match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Most of the time he came off as a scatterbrained idiot capable of doing only very basic things in the ring to me.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well doing basic things doesn't limit you from being great, or does it?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

KingCal said:


> NWO 06 Ratings:
> 
> CW 6 way - ***1/4
> Lashley/JBL - **1/2
> ...


I feel like I should watch Orton/Rey. Their SmackDown match is the bomb.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

He was someone that could be carried at times. In his early years, he was the '80s version of Eddie Edwards.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Feech La Manna said:


> Finlay vs Davey Boy was great http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xdztp_fit-finlay-vs-davey-boy-smith-31382


Finlay is the man. I was making progress on my watch everything from WCW in 2000 and 2001 and I was on an episode of Thunder and Tank Abbott came out. I was really wondering why I was about to put myself through this match and than Finaly came out. What followed was one of the most shocking things I have ever seen in a wrestling ring. I enjoyed a Tank Abbott match. Seriously him and Finaly had a match that reminded of a real fight. Hey it's WCW, they might have actually been fighting but it was shockingly enjoyable. Like when it ended after 3 minutes or so I was disappointed.

Than WCW Thunder followed with an awesome 3 Count/Yung Dragon's Match and another good Chavo/Chris Candido match. My mind was blown at this point.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> I feel like I should watch Orton/Rey. Their SmackDown match is the bomb.


I don't like the NWO match as much as the 4/7/06 match, but it's still great and I could see why folks would prefer it. I know Cal does. TV match is more impressive execution-wise and it's loaded with impeccable timing and impressive spots, and you still get strong character performances from both guys. But the NWO match is purely evil dick Randy vs. super face Rey. More scumbaggery from Orton and less athleticism.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Cool. Your blog needs updating man.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The Smackdown match also stays the hell away from the dogshit Eddiesploitation angle.


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

where can i find some vader matches, i have never seen him wrestle


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Youtube


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

While on the topic of Rey Mysterio vs. Randy Orton, I found this little gem on Youtube. The final Thursday Night Smackdown main event, featuring the two.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2tIMDQAbS0&feature=related

Smackdown 9/1/05
Rey Mysterio vs. Randy Orton w/"Cowboy" Bob Orton 
***1/2 Very fun match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> Well doing basic things doesn't limit you from being great, or does it?


Not if thats all you can do. I know he could do some nifty catch wrestling shit but he always seemed like a big dumb oaf doing whatever Dyno or his opponent would set up for him.



superdupersonic said:


> He was someone that could be carried at times. In his early years, he was the '80s version of Eddie Edwards.


Is that supposed to be a compliment?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Edwards is a capable wrestler. Nothing special, but capable of being carried. There are much worse wrestlers that exist, such as Malachi Jackson, Shannon Moore, and Shane Hagadorn.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Has anyone seen Arn Anderson vs. Scott Steiner in the NWA 9/30/1990. Really good match, Arn is phenomenal in it, I love the way he steals the win.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

superdupersonic said:


> Edwards is a capable wrestler. Nothing special, but capable of being carried. There are much worse wrestlers that exist, such as Malachi Jackson, Shannon Moore, and Shane Hagadorn.


He not capable of making me care about his matches though. But technically he is fine. He does come off as a "random indy moves everyone elses uses guy" sometimes though.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

rude awakening said:


> Has anyone seen Arn Anderson vs. Scott Steiner in the NWA 9/30/1990. Really good match, Arn is phenomenal in it, I love the way he steals the win.


Just checked this out, nice little match between the two. ***


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Ric Flair vs Arn Anderson (Fall Brawl 1995) *****

Fucking epic shit right there, beautiful match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Shame it never lead to anything though.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

At this point I don't care, the match was superb.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Five stars?


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Ownage™ said:


> Five stars?


Was just thinking the same thing. I remember it being good but not THAT good. Each to their own I guess.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Five stars to me is odd for AA/Flair (still think it's a great match) but I'd be lying if I said a smile *didn't* cross my face.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I've never seen it that's why I was asking. Link?


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Ownage™ said:


> I've never seen it that's why I was asking. Link?


PM'd


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Can I get the link too?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

My media thread.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Just watched Flair/Anderson. It was the bomb. Not sure why it doesn't get talked about more, maybe it does in other places but yeah, I thought it was awesome. Not five star awesome or anything but really fucking good and better than anything I saw in 2010 with the exception of Michaels/Taker. I need to watch more Arn Anderson.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Any ratings for Night of Champions 2008 and No Mercy 2008? They are the only 2 pay per views from 2008 that I don't have on DVD and I'm thinking about picking them up for cheap.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

pjc33 said:


> Any ratings for Night of Champions 2008 and No Mercy 2008? They are the only 2 pay per views from 2008 that I don't have on DVD and I'm thinking about picking them up for cheap.


NoC the under-card is pretty shitty except for Kofi/Jericho which I remember being pretty decent but the main events delivered, especially HHH/Cena. No Mercy is one of the best PPVs of 2008 imo. Definitely worth owning if you can get it for cheap.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> Just watched Flair/Anderson. It was the bomb. Not sure why it doesn't get talked about more, maybe it does in other places but yeah, I thought it was awesome. Not five star awesome or anything but really fucking good and better than anything I saw in 2010 with the exception of Michaels/Taker. *I need to watch more Arn Anderson.*


Everyone does. Dude was epic.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

pjc33 said:


> Any ratings for Night of Champions 2008 and No Mercy 2008? They are the only 2 pay per views from 2008 that I don't have on DVD and I'm thinking about picking them up for cheap.


They're absolute must haves for HHH fans, as the shows contain his best matches for that year. HOWEVER, if you're an HD watcher, pass on NOC and get the John Cena Experience since it includes HHH vs. Cena.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

pjc33 said:


> Any ratings for Night of Champions 2008 and No Mercy 2008? They are the only 2 pay per views from 2008 that I don't have on DVD and I'm thinking about picking them up for cheap.


No Mercy 2008 is class. 2 ****1/4+ main events and quite a few solid-great mid-card matches.

NoC has 2 superb Main Events too.

Quite the opposite to 2010, shit Main Events, awesome mid-cards.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Arn Anderson is quickly moving up into best ever catagory and favorite to me now. I mean I liked the guy before but over the last year or so but man this last year i've really gotten into his schtick. Guy was a genius in ring.

I could watch Arn, Tenryu, Jumbo, Terry Funk, Flair & Liger all day.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Happened to me too, I mean the guy was even great in 1995 when he probably could have been a watered down sod (in a bad way). He retired at like 38 which is kinda upsetting.  There's many many guys I would have said were better than him a while ago that right now I couldn't comprehend putting over him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He may have retired, but atleast we'll always have the memories of the nWo shitting on his legacy with that tribute.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Its people like Arn that deserve the most credit, I mean he always gave it 100% no matter where he was wrestling, like Steamboat


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

What do you guys think is the best WWE PPV year from 2000-2010? I'm thinking of trying to collect another year (I have 2005).


----------



## JonesJab (Jan 14, 2011)

You know who really annoy me? The Miz. He thinks he is the best but he haven't won one single match without help from alex riley or Michael Cole(his only fan) or he wins cause his opponent has been beaten up by six other guys than competed and after that had to face the miz. That reminds me Nexus SUCKS!! how freakin coward can you be? 7 guys on 1. I don't enjoy watching the nexus. Maybe I would like it if the nexus member start wrestling on their own. I think than Justin Gabriel, David Otonga and Skip Sheffield would be great superstars. And no not that girl from wendy's 
\


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll ask this again.

Has anyone heard, are there any plans to release Survivor Series 1997-2001 and 2002-2006 dvd sets?


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> What do you guys think is the best WWE PPV year from 2000-2010? I'm thinking of trying to collect another year (I have 2005).


Well I have always thought that 2008 was a great year for pay per views. Each show had at least 1 match worth seeing.

Royal Rumble 2008:
Mysterio vs. Edge WHC Match- ***1/2
Hardy vs. Orton WWE Title Match-***1/4
Royal Rumble Match is always good.

No Way Out 2008:
Cena vs. Orton WWE Title Match-***1/2
Raw Elimination Chamber Match-****

Wrestlemania 24:
Money In The Bank IV-***1/2 (Very fun.)
HBK vs. Ric Flair-****1/4
Cena vs. HHH vs. Orton WWE Title Match-***1/4
The Undertaker vs. Edge WHC Match-****1/4

Backlash 2008:
Batista vs. Shawn Michaels-***1/2
Edge vs. The Undertaker WHC Match-****
JBL vs. Cena vs. HHH vs. Orton WWE Title Match-***3/4

Judgment Day 2008:
Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels-****
Edge vs. The Undertaker WHC Match-***1/2

One Night Stand: Extreme Rules 2008:
HBK vs. Batista Stretcher Match-***1/2
Edge vs. The Undertaker TLC WHC-***3/4

Great American Bash 2008:
HBK vs. Chris Jericho-***1/2
Edge vs. HHH WHC Match-***1/2

Summerslam 2008:
Cena vs. Batista- ***3/4
Edge vs. The Undertaker HIAC-****1/4

Unforgiven 2008:
HBK vs. Chris Jericho Unsactioned Match-***3/4

Cyber Sunday 2008:
Jeff Hardy vs. HHH WWE Title Match-***1/2

Survivor Series 2008:
Team HBK vs. Team JBL-***
Team Orton vs. Team Batista-***1/4
Cena vs. Chris Jericho WHC Match-***

Armageddon 2008:
CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio-****
Randy Orton vs. Batista-***
Chris Jericho vs. John Cena WHC Match-***1/2
Jeff Hardy vs. Triple H vs. Edge WWE Title Match-***1/2

Have yet to see Night of Champions and No Mercy from this year but it seems like there are some matches on those 2 shows you would want to see as well. 2008 was a great PPV year.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

It's about fucking time people here got on Arn's nuts.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

THE ENFORCER~!










Im gonna fuck you up son.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Suggest some ARN matches for me to watch and provide links if possible.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> Suggest some ARN matches for me to watch and provide links if possible.


vs. Great Muta (Power Hour, 1/12/90 - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SYQZT2LV)

w/Larry Zbyszko v Ricky Steamboat & Dustin Rhodes (Clash of the Champions, 11/19/91 - http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4bacr_ricky-steamboat-and-dustin-rhodes-v_sport)

w/Rick Rude, Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko v Sting, Ricky Steamboat, Dustin Rhodes & Barry Windham (Saturday Night, 2/22/92 - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GAF6D4UC)

w/Larry Zbyszko & Bobby Eaton v Ricky Steamboat, Dustin Rhodes & Nikita Koloff (Saturday Night, 5/23/92 - part 1: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xarlg7_dangerous-alliance-vs-steamboat-rho_sport; part 2: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xarlry_dangerous-alliance-vs-steamboat-rho_sport)


Start with those 4. There are Arn singles matches that are great, but Arn's an amazing tag worker and those three tags are the bomb. The 5/23 match is 2/3 falls and one of the best US tags ever.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Check my media thread.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> What do you guys think is the best WWE PPV year from 2000-2010? I'm thinking of trying to collect another year (I have 2005).


Has to be 2001. Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania from that year have to be the best ones of all time. Throw in No Way Out, Summerslam, No Mercy, and Survivor Series that all had legit MOTYCs and each show you got yourself one hell of a year. Not to mention the last half of the year involved one of the most memorable and the arguably the biggest storyline in the company's history, the invasion angle.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Andy3000 said:


> vs. Great Muta (Power Hour, 1/12/90 - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SYQZT2LV)
> 
> w/Larry Zbyszko v Ricky Steamboat & Dustin Rhodes (Clash of the Champions, 11/19/91 - http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4bacr_ricky-steamboat-and-dustin-rhodes-v_sport)
> 
> ...


Cool. What did you think of the Fall Brawl match against Flair?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Haven't seen it in years, but the last time I watched it I thought it was one of the best WCW matches of the year. That company was at a low point that year, though. I'm planning on watching it again soon so I can talk about it in the old blog, anyway.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

ya93 talked about an Arn/Dustin match a while back that's really good, though I didn't like it quite as much as he did. It's from 1/4/92 and on youtube or dailymotion or both; I'm not sure if there's a download link for it. Also don't forget the Brainbusters/Rockers series. I like the 1/23/89 match more than pretty much every WWF tag match ever, except probably the Power Trip/Chrisx2 match. And I like the Clash tag from 91 that Andy linked to even more than that. 

Really want to see those 8-man and 6-man tags now.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I've seen the Brainbusters/Rockers series. Good shit.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the Dustin match from 1/4/92 as well. Arn has a shit ton of stuff from '92 that's really good-great (so does Dustin for that matter). 

Arn/Barry from 6/6 and Arn/Josh from 5/2 are both excellent 30+ minute 2/3 falls TV matches. Arn's also spectacular in Wargames that year.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Dustin fucking rules the world.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Speaking of 1992...

Survivor Series 1992
WWF Championship Match
Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart (C) ****1/4

Fucking love this match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I need a career retrospective comp of everything Arn's done instead of Arn/Tully comp here, DA comp, Horsemen comps. 

Fuck.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Has to be 2001. Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania from that year have to be the best ones of all time. Throw in No Way Out, Summerslam, No Mercy, and Survivor Series that all had legit MOTYCs and each show you got yourself one hell of a year. Not to mention the last half of the year involved one of the most memorable and the arguably the biggest storyline in the company's history, the invasion angle.


Except that angle was appallingly shitty.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

pjc33 said:


> Well I have always thought that 2008 was a great year for pay per views. Each show had at least 1 match worth seeing.
> 
> Royal Rumble 2008:
> Mysterio vs. Edge WHC Match- ***1/2
> ...





Jack Evans 187 said:


> Has to be 2001. Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania from that year have to be the best ones of all time. Throw in No Way Out, Summerslam, No Mercy, and Survivor Series that all had legit MOTYCs and each show you got yourself one hell of a year. Not to mention the last half of the year involved one of the most memorable and the arguably the biggest storyline in the company's history, the invasion angle.


Well, its probably easier to collect the 2008s than the 2001s..


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

It's not a DVD... Or a match... Or a show... But I just finished Heartbreak & Triumph (HBKs book) 8 out of 10, really interesting look at his career, from the kliq to Montreal to the rockers to the painkillers, it was all good


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Edgehead 26 said:


> *It's not a DVD... Or a match... Or a show...* But I just finished Heartbreak & Triumph (HBKs book) 8 out of 10, really interesting look at his career, from the kliq to Montreal to the rockers to the painkillers, it was all good


So... why did you post in here? 

Thought the book was ok, certainly not the best wrestling book I've read. IMO it needs to go along with his shoot interview from 2000 I think it was (just ignore the fact he's still claiming to know nothing of the Bret screwjob ), and then the H&T documentary to get a more complete story.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Heartbreak and Triumph came off as a bunch of dishonest "lets dodge the subject, i'm a christian now so lets keep me looking squeaky clean" bullshit to me. I'd say its the worst wrestler bio i've read.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Arn/Regal 10/9/93 is a forgotten great match too. Probably a top 10 from 93 WCW


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Heartbreak and Triumph came off as a bunch of dishonest "lets dodge the subject, i'm a christian now so lets keep me looking squeaky clean" bullshit to me. I'd say its the worst wrestler bio i've read.


Holy shit, I disagree completely. Wellll not COMPLETELY, but that last line was HARSH. If you're an HBK fan, the book rules. Moving on, Arn Anderson is one of the best never-talked about wrestlers to ever live.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Heartbreak & Triumph didn't bring out the laughter and anger out of me like Have a Nice Day, Foley is Good, Cheating Death, Hitman, A Lion's Tale, and Death of WCW.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll be posting DA stuff in here every now and then. Enjoy. Or don't. 

Rick Rude/Steve Austin v Sting/Ricky Steamboat (WCW 21/1/92) 
--Rude slaps Sting in the face and you just WANT them to explode into a brawl. Rude played the hesitant role really really well here too, and Sting mocking Rude’s sexy pose might be the highlight of his career. Well, it was awesome anyway. Watching the Alliance freak the hell out when Steamboat and Sting start revenging there way by cheating and no-tagging was just a sight to behold. Pretty basic match apart from that, but I’d still rather watch this over mostly anything that’s happened in wrestling over the past four years. DA destroy security post-match. 

Arn Anderson v Dustin Rhodes (WCW 25/1/92) 
--Another match that doesn’t exactly have too much going for it in terms of being really great, but it’s just too fun to leave out. I don’t have any intention of writing about every match on the Dangerous Alliance set, and I haven’t, but there’s just *those* matches you can’t miss out. They keep it real simple to begin especially, then Anderson has enough of trying to shove on an unsuccessful headlock and now has a new goal of forcing some teeth out of Rhode’s mouth. Rhodes was nice here trying to keep it ground-based, and even when it gets a little faster Arn resorts to fake-blowing out his knee so Paul E. can call a time-out and he can fuck Dustin over. Plants a DDT on him and stomps on him just because. These matches tend to end with a Dangerous Alliance interference but their not important title matches or anything so more power to WCW. 

Bobby Eaton/Larry Zbyszko v Rick Steiner/Scott Steiner (WCW 25/1/92) 
--Eaton gets Zbyszko as a partner after Austin can’t wrestle because of a Barry Windham assault during the Anderson/Rhodes match (looked pretty nasty btw). Bobby’s the man, I liked his work in The Midnight Express before I *truly* sunk my teeth into DA, and he was probably better there, but something like failing to outclass Scotty Steiner on the mat then scurrying for the ropes and complaining about a hair pull is still must-see TV. The Steiners are two guys who to me need the right opponent otherwise they’re just okay. Believe me Eaton and Zbyszko are the perfect whiny little shits for them. The show of giving their opponent limited offence in a “we’re babyfaces and we love out fans and they hate you so we gonna whoop you up for them”. Eaton and Zbyszko sell the “can’t get the upper hand” stuff good, obviously. I remember them getting pretty pissed when Rick gives a Steiner-Line on the outside when he isn’t the legal guy and the way they complain in this or any match just gives you rewind button a hefty using. Another disqualification finish.

Arn Anderson/Bobby Eaton v Brian Pillman/Mike Graham (WCW 1/2/92) 
--Graham tries to hit the Figure Four from the get-go (he’s one of the 46829 people they call “The Master of the Figure-Four”), and when not trying it he tried a more “finesse” style, and Anderson is opposite to that (good mat worker, though) and goes for straight out sluggy FORCE. Turns into one of the bounce off the ropes sprint wars until Graham tags in Pillman without AA knowing and Pillman comes in with a flying lariat which I though was great. He doesn’t exactly have a Barry Windham flying lariat, but watching him catapult himself to get that extra “oomph” to the move is great. Eaton’s in and Anderson demands to be back in to get sweet revenge on Pillman’s arse. This is 1992 WCW so of course it isn’t too long until Pillman does something like a head-scissors which prompts Anderson to make the greatest surprise face of all time. A super FIP section and some referee-distraction stuff ends a really fun piece of work. Arn Anderson, peoples.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Fuck off. It was MIKE GRAHAM who made that company and match so great, motherfucker. Don't believe me? Ask him, he'll tell you how it REALLY went down.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Mike Graham?

The dude with the epic 'tache?

Well its either him or Cowboy Bill Watts.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Alright I got the Ricky Steamboat DVD for Christmas & I finally got around to watching all of it. 

Ricky is one of my all time favorites. I am not going to lie, and I will say right now that out of all the great wrestling superstars I've watched in my lifetime, he is the ONE wrestler I have NEVER seen have a bad match. (Jobber Squash matches don't count BTW). Hogan, Flair, HHH, Taker, Austin, Rock, and even guys like Bret & Shawn. I have seen them all lay eggs in the ring at one point or another, but I have NEVER seen a bad Steamboat match. He was always a top notch performer in every sense, and this is a wonderful DVD to own. 

- The DVD Documentary was very well done. I wish they had gone into detail on a few more things. For example, his partnership with Jay Youngblood was glossed over and they didn't even mention that he had passed away & what Ricky's thoughts were on that. But overall, we get a nice descriptive retrospective on the career of Ricky Steamboat. And we get great comments from guys who worked with Steamboat (Jake, Piper, Muraco, Flair, etc.) and guys that were obviously fans of Steamboat in his prime (Jericho, Kofi, Evan, etc) and I had a lot of fun watching this. We get great stories of how Ricky learned his famous arm drag (turns out he stole it from another WWE Hall of Famer!) and the great matches & moments of his career. 

OK now, what about the matches? Well like I said, Steamboat has never had a bad one that I've seen, so a BEST OF DVD is going to give us quality. 

Side Note = All of the matches on this set that aren't in HD (all but one) have this grey bars on the side of the screen which is really weird. I'm not sure why WWE chose to present them like that, but after a while, its easy to adjust to (for me anyway). 

*Match 1 = Jack & Gerry Brisco (c) Vs. Ricky Steamboat & Jay Youngblood: NWA Tag Team Championship at Starcade 83*

A pretty good tag team title match. Its amazing how different the style of tag wrestling is now. Very little double teaming outside of what goes on after tags, which is probably the way it should be if you think about it. I mean whats the point of even having tagging as part of the rules if the match is going to end up being a free for all anyway? It also seemed like they didn't try to break up pinfalls in the ring out of fear of a DQ, which again, should probably be a rule. Anyways, this was a solid match with the young & exciting duo of Steamboat & Youngblood taking on the classical wrestling veterans in the Briscos. Lots of solid mat action & some exciting spots from Ricky & Jay. Ricky & Jay win the tag titles following a modified body splash as Jay was elevated by Ricky following a tag. 

*Match 2 = "The Nature Boy" Ric Flair (c) Vs. Ricky Steamboat: NWA World Heavyweight Championship from Boogie Jam 84*

Boogie Jam? What a horrible name for a wrestling show, lol. This match featured commentary from Striker & Steamboat which is fascinating to listen to Steamboat explain alot of what he does in the ring. If I have ONE knock on the commentary, a some points they keep it kayfabe & Striker asks things like "If you had done this differently, do you think you would have won?" and stuff like that. Come on WWE, we're not dumb. I also would have preferred it if there was a separate commentary track from the real show, but its possible one doesn't exist, so who knows? 

Anyway, its Flair & Steamboat going for almost an hour. Its damn good! Again, its very different from the kind of matches you would see today as its more mat grappling based, but I loved how it developed as it went. It started off with mutual respect between the two, but as Ricky out-wrestled Flair, it was like watching Flair slowly turn heel as the match as he grew more & more frustrated. It was pretty masterfully done. Ricky spent just about the entire match working over Flair's head & neck and whipped out some of his more athletic arsenal came into play. The pace really picked up and the last half hour was all reversals, high impact moves, & great pinning combinations. Its a great match and probably one that hasn't been seen by many fans of both men (although it MIGHT have been on a past Flair DVD, I don't know), so check it out. The match ended with a time limit draw though Ricky had Flair down for the 3 count following a top rope splash. 

*Match 3 - Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat Vs. "Cowboy" Bob Orton: Match from 1985*

Ricky is in the WWF at this point and has now adopted the name of The Dragon. And once again, this was one hell of a match! I think I used to have this one on tape as part of a Best of the WWF Collection for Coliseum video because it seems familiar. Orton was really a damn good worker & a great athlete, but he doesn't look he would be as he looks like more of a brawling type. Steamboat dominated the match early by working over Orton's casted arm, but a soda in the face & some similar heel tactics would give him the advantage. After some great action back & forth, Orton hit Ricky with his loaded cast and got DQ'd for it. Steamboat fought him off to the crowd's excitement & Orton bailed out. Very exciting match up between two of the WWF's best midcarders at the time. 

*Match 4 - Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat Vs. "The Magnificent" Don Muraco: Lumberjack Match from 1985*

Well this match was a very different one from the bouts we've seen so far as Muraco is a larger & more powerful opponent for Steamboat. The heel lumberjacks played a role in giving the advantage to Muraco as well. I should also note that the referee for this match was awful as he slow counted throughout the entire match until the finish (as Ventura was kind enough to point out, lol). But the match was fun to watch as Steamboat's style mixed very well with the power of Muraco. It eventually turned into a massive brawl among the Lumberjacks. Orton tried to hit Steamboat with his loaded cast again, but Steamboat dodged it & managed to roll up Muraco for the win. Good match between the two, but with a few hitches, namely the referee. 

*Match 5 - Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat Vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts: Match from 1986* 

I was excited for this one as I was a HUGE fan of both guys. Throughout most of the match, Roberts employed his plan to block all of Steamboat's striking, maybe him the smartest wrestler in the history of the biz, lol. How many guys actually try to block shots? Eventually, Jake was able to duck a shot from Ricky that connected with the steel post, and then spent his time working on Ricky's injured arm. Its matches like this that just prove way Jake was the Master of In Ring psychology. This match told me that Jake's character both A) Studied his opponent & B) Came in with a smart strategy, and those kind of aspects are almost lost on wrestling today. Eventually Ricky was able to fight back and we were treated to some nice brawling outside of the ring in addition to Ricky utilizing some high flying to pick up the pace. Ref bump takes place, and Jake hits the DDT while he's down. As he goes to revive the referee, Steamboat rolls him up for the win. The match had some aftermath antics as Jake took down Ricky with another DDT & tried to lay Damien on top of him, only to be stopped by Dick Slater & Ted Arcidi (anyone remember him?). This was a very well put together match up, and again, its the kind of stuff I just don't see anymore. 

*Match 6 - "Macho Man" Randy Savage (c) Vs. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat: Intercontinental Championship at Wrestlemania III*

What can I say about this match that hasn't already been said? Its legendary. Its a match that changed the way matches are worked with so much high paced action & so many quick near falls in succession. It was a game changing type of match where the influences could be traced all the way through the 90s & into today's era. Its one of my personal favorites, and maybe even my favorite match in Wrestlemania's history. It was to wrestling what Die Hard was to the Action genre in cinema. Its a classic. If you haven't seen it already, then shame on you. 

*Match 7 - Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat (c) Vs. "The Nature Boy" Ric Flair: NWA World Heavyweight CHampionship 2 Out of 3 Falls Match at Clash of the Champions VI*

One of the classic World Title matches between Flair & Steamboat from that late 80s period that is remembered so fondly. I do have to question them giving them only an Hour time limit for a 2 out of 3 falls match. Haven't they showed in the past that these two can go an hour in just one fall? Oh well. Terry Funk did commentary here and was in a Tux!!! That is surreal. 

Obviously its very different from the earlier match on the set. Here, both Ricky & Flair are firmly established as foes & characters at opposite ends of the spectrum. But once again, its Flair & Steamboat in their primes going for almost an hour. It was a very intense & wild battle that featured many changes in the advantage and various body parts being worked over by both men, but all done with a lot of intensity. Flair won the first fall after countering a small package to where he was on top of Steamboat for the quick pin. The 2nd fall was won by Steamboat via submission following an elevated Double Chicken Wing. The 3rd fall was pure insanity with lots of action, some awesome near falls, & both men giving their best shots. Steamboat eventually won using the Double Chicken Wing again only this time using it to flip Flair over in a bridging suplex to get the pin. Not many men can have matches go an hour & hold my attention the whole time, but Steamboat & Flair made a habit out of it. Great stuff here. 

*Match 8 - "The Total Package" Lex Luger (c) Vs. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat: United States Championship: Great American Bash 1989*

Before the match began, Luger pulled a tantrum that the promoter wanted to make it a No DQ match and refused to defend the title under these circumstances. Ricky accepts the terms and the match is made a regular bout. By the way, there was a War Games Match on this show, and the Double Ring set up looks really unique. Steamboat & Luger even utilized the double ring at one point. Anyways, this was a power vs. athletic match that you would expect with this kind of match. Luger was an unpolished talent in 89, to say the least, but Ricky bumped for him & was able to make him look really good. Good match here. But naturally because of the No DQ stipulation being taken away before the match started, the match ended with a DQ. It ended with a unique spot where Luger came at Steamboat with a chair only for Ricky to slingshot him into the corner so that the chair he was holding would ram into his face. Ricky got carried away and attacked Luger with the chair, got DQ'd & went nuts & chased him to the back. It was cool to see Mr. Nice Guy Steamboat lose his cool like that. 

*Match 9 - The Enforcers (Arn Anderson & Larry Z) (c) Vs. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat & "The Natural" Dustin Rhodes: WCW Tag Team Championship at Clash of Champions XVII*

Ricky Steamboat was revealed as Dustin's mystery tag team partner as a replacement for Barry Windham. This was before the days of the Monday Night Wars, but was a HUGE shock since Steamboat was just with the WWF not long before. This was in November 91 and Steamboat was originally set to appear on that card. Anyways, this was a very good tag team match. Very excited crowd, and basically, it was a gigantic showcase for Steamboat. Both his amazing offense and him being the "face in trouble" trying to get the tag to Dustin allowed him to gain sympathy and show how well he can sell. Arn & Larry Z were a very good tag team BTW, but in the end, a Flying crossbody onto Arn from Ricky gave The Natural & The Dragon the Tag Titles. 

*Match 10 - Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat Vs. "Ravishing" Rick Rude: 30 Min Iron Man Match*

Rude was the US Champion at this point, but for some reason this wasn't a title match. Oh well. 30 Minutes of watching two all time greats go at it. Steamboat took an early advantage by attacking Rude's ribs, restricting his breathing, which is sure to hurt you in a match like this. However, Rude managed to fight his way back and actually score 2 falls, the 2nd off of the Rude Awakening, giving him a 2-0 lead. Rude then got DQ'd after he came off the top rope with a Knee Drop (whoever in early 90s WCW said that Top Rope Moves should be automatic DQs needs to be shot), but followed it up with a quick pin to give him 3-1 and we aren't even half way through. The later half of the match was spent with Ricky playing catch up. At this point of the bout, I caught myself saying "God, half over and Ricky's down big". Of course I've already seen the match before, so I know what happens, lol. 

At around 13:00, Steamboat managed to kickout of a piledriver. Ricky then countered a Tombstone Piledriver into his first pinfall win to bring the score 3-2. Steamboat then hit an awesome Top Rope Superplex at 11:00, but only gets 2 on the pin. Steamboat is then able to tie things up with a backslide pin at around 9:40, and then breaks into a huge flurry of pin attempts to try and take the lead. At just under 6 minutes, Ricky counters the Rude Awakening & hits Rude with one of his own, but Rude gets his foot on the rope on the pin. Steamboat then gets caught in a huge Sleeperhold and almost fades at around the 3 minute mark, and Rude holds onto it for a quite a while. Steamboat finally goes down at 2:00, and it looks as if Rude is just going to ride the Sleeper till the end though Steamboat's arms won't go down. However, with just under 40 seconds, Ricky kicks up off the Sleeper & rolls on top of Rude for the deciding fall making it 4-3. The final 30 seconds are just wild as Rude goes nuts with a flurry of pinning combinations of his own (I don't think I've ever seen Rude move that fast!), but Steamboat kicks out of all of them at 2 as time expires and Steamboat is the winner! 

*Match 11 - "Stunning" Steve Austin (c) Vs. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat: WCW Television Championship No Disqualifications Match from Clash of Champions XX*

Paul Heyman (Paul E. Dangerlously here) is Austin's manager and is locked in a cage for this one to keep it fair. Ventura & Jim Ross on commentary talk about a fan poll to end the DQ rule for Off the Top Moves. Jim Ross said he voted for it...as would I. WHO THE FUCK MADE THAT RULE IN THE FIRST PLACE?!?!?! 

Anyways, it is very weird seeing Austin with hair. Also, those of you familiar with Austin's later work as Stone Cold might be surprised with something like this as Austin was a very good technical talent. Steamboat came into this match with damaged ribs, which were the target of Austin. It was a back & forth contest for most of the match. After several Tombstone Flip over counters, Ricky finally hit one for two. The finish was really cool. Steamboat got knocked out of the ring, but crawled underneath it. As Austin looked for him, Ricky came out the other side & climbed up to the Top Rope & pinned Steve with a Top Rope Flying Crossbody which was NOT illegal since it was a No DQ match. Kinda sad that we need a No DQ rule to give us some of Steamboat's cool offense, but whatever. Good match, and a great look back at Austin's early career. However, if you want to see these two have a MUCH better match, check out Bash at the Beach 1994 (the match was on the Austin: What?! DVD from 2001) 

*Match 12 - Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat Vs. Chris Jericho: Backlash 2009*

After his outstanding performances at Wrestlemania XXV & the 10 Man Tag team Match the next night, it was only natural that he would get a one on one match with Jericho. I am always worried about veterans coming back into the ring. When I look at guys like Ric Flair & Bret Hart, it makes me sad because they are nowhere near what they used to be. Steamboat looked good here! I mean high flying cross bodies, top rope superplexes, and those Arm Drags looked as good as ever. He was not to the level of his prime obviously, but after being out of it for 15 years and to come back and perform at the level he did is pretty remarkable. And what I liked about this match is that they acknowledged that Steamboat was old. He's the underdog because of his age, so that's how they worked it. I also liked that they worked in the bodyslam counter into a roll up which Ricky used to beat Savage at Mania III. Nice little nod there I think. Again, I always worry about the vets stepping back in there, but Steamboat left a very good lasting impression. In the end, Jericho defeated The Dragon with the Walls of Jericho. 

- So yes, I highly recommend this DVD. A great documentary covering Steamboats career & a great match selection that covers Ricky's career nicely from his youth, all the way to the end, and at all levels of the show (Tag, Under, Middle, & Main Event). In wrestling, you can't go wrong with Ricky Steamboat, and this DVD proves it.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I really enjoyed Ricky's DVD. I thought his documentary wouldn't be great, because how do you do a documentary on someone who really wasn't controversial?

How do you make the it interesting because Steamboat's such a genuinely nice guy and didn't really have any drama professionally or in his personal life.

Nobody has a bad thing to say about him, everyone loves him. He retired at a point in his career where he was still have good matches.

He was such an amazing performer in the ring, that fans were begging for a DVD set about him.

I think the WWE did a great job. I wish they would've picked another tag match with Youngblood. Namely the cage match against Slaughter and Kernoodle, but other than that I can't complain.

I hope the WWE does more sets on other underrated guys like Rick Rude.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

WWE should have booked Ricky Steamboat vs. Shawn Michaels on some worthless PPV like Judgment Day or The Bash to get some buys from the old-school marks who don't give WWE the time of day outside of WM.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Damn I love that 30 minute Ironman match between Rude and Steamboat.

Thats it, the Ravishing Rick Rude bandwagon is starting back up again.










RAVISHING~!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, Rude is the man. His Pre-WWF work is awesome, too. I love the Memphis stuff he did feuding with Savage. I wish they could have worked together in the WWF.

I love the stuff in JCP teaming with Manny Fernandez, too. Those 2 with Paul Jones had the most glorious mustaches ever!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

EDIt: Wrong thread my bad.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd certainly buy a Rude dvd set. Simply Ravishing: The Rick Rude Collection.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Lots of good wrestling on Raw tonight. Bryan/Morrison, Orton/Ziggler and Cena/Punk are all worth watching.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Why would they give away Cena/Punk so soon (yes I have somewhat kept up with the goings on of the product for the past few weeks)?

How long did Bryan/Morrison get?

Is Orton a good worker as a face?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Orton's a better worker as heel. I dislike his face work.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

His Viper "I'm in a different place" seizure is annoying to watch but he isn't exactly *bad*. I think every face Orton match I've seen is skippable though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Orton is shit as a face. He seems lost and spotty. He still hasnt found his rhythm yet.

Even in his best match as a face, it was Sheamus who stood out at the man.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

The RKO is overused to the point that when you see him do anything else other than it you think 'why doesn't he just RKO them?'.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Crossface said:


> Why would they give away Cena/Punk so soon (yes I have somewhat kept up with the goings on of the product for the past few weeks)?
> 
> How long did Bryan/Morrison get?
> 
> Is Orton a good worker as a face?


Not only did they give away Cena/Punk on free TV, they gave away a lot. It was a fairly long competitive match. They booked the finish to overshadow the actual match though so it should still feel fresh whenever they have their PPV match.

Bryan/Morrison was pretty short. Still a nice little taste of what they're capable of together.

Orton isn't clicking as a face but I thought he was good last night, especially his selling.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The thing about Cena vs Punk, we have seen it, twice too.

But I believe those two have an epic PPV calibur match between them just waiting to explode.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I think they did it cause of the situation. WWE wants Cena in the Rumble, wants Cena in the Chamber and Mania is reserved for Cena vs Orton, that's just my guess. And therefore after Mania there will Backlash or whatever it's called, a rematch. The only way i see it coming soon is if Cena is winning the Rumble and then we could see it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> His Viper "I'm in a different place" seizure is annoying to watch but he isn't exactly *bad*. I think every face Orton match I've seen is skippable though.


I laugh at Orton whenever he has one of his episodes. I wouldn't really mind the guy if he didn't do that shit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I laugh at Orton whenever he has one of his episodes. I wouldn't really mind the guy if he didn't do that shit.


Besides how ridiculous that looks, the guy's feels kinda awkward and disjointed during matches since turning face.

Either he's a natural heel or too used to being one. But I just cant get any sympathy or support for him when he wrestles. Even the reactions dont feel quite right.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

He looks like a guy with no arms trying to get something off of his face.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

CM Punk is the only heel on the roster I could see getting a great match out of face Orton. 

What would you guys rather see at Mania; Cena/Punk, Cena/Miz or Cena/Orton? Cena/Taker doesn't look like it's happening this year.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Cena/Punk and Orton/Taker.

Also; Orton's booking has been terrible. They completely stripped him of whatever character he had in 2009 and cut down his mic time and focussed on the RKO to get him over. Yeah, it worked, but he's boring as shit. Seriously considering going back and watching his heel run so I can remember why I ever liked Randy Orton. He has no direction, he won the title. He needs a high aggression feud right now where he and another heel (preferably CM Punk or something) can beat the fuck out of each other and get him out of the title scene.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

They've been pushing Orton hard as a mega face, not sure they'd want him wrestling a bigger face than him at Mania. Taker/Barrett seems likely anyway.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Taker/Barrett is awful.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I didn't say it was good.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

If they are going with Taker/Barrett I dont have high hopes from that match


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I thought Barrett's matches with Cena were good but I don't really have high expectations for any match with him in it.



HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Also; Orton's booking has been terrible. They completely stripped him of whatever character he had in 2009 and cut down his mic time and focussed on the RKO to get him over. Yeah, it worked, but he's boring as shit. Seriously considering going back and watching his heel run so I can remember why I ever liked Randy Orton. He has no direction, he won the title. *He needs a high aggression feud right now where he and another heel (preferably CM Punk or something) can beat the fuck out of each other and get him out of the title scene.*


Jericho would be perfect for that.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd honestly much rather see Taker vs. Ezekiel Jackson, but I'm sure we'll get Barrett instead. And I'm strongly hoping Punk wins the Rumble or wins the belt at Elimination Chamber and main events Mania vs. either Cena or Orton. Orton preferably.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

WrestleMania looks completely ambiguous to me. The Royal Rumble with 40 participants on the other hand looks dope.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thogughts on what I bothered to watch on Raw:

-Cena's return was done ok and he really embarassed Mizzy on the mic. Not kayfabe either.
-Bryan/Morrison and the Tag Title match were nothing to talk about. Bryan/Morrison had a couple of cool counters but I'm not a fan of how Bryan seems to mesh in the WWE style. He's not sucking obviously but I don;t want him to become a guy who has to wrestle differently than he normally would because of the WWE way of doing things.
-Orton/Ziggler bored me apart from the finish and Orton's offence. He looked WAYYYY too much like a heel though. No idea who's brainchild it was to turn him face. When you look like an alien with lighter coloured hands than the rest of your skin and skulls tattooed on your arms, you're not made for babyface work in a PG wrestling company.
-Post beat-down with Miz was done well in theory but the idea of him being a monster who can terminate a guy like Orton is laughable.
-I watched Michaels/Taker Mania 25 today and Cole's work as a heel is so bad I was cherishing his commentary in that match.
-The Rumble has 40 guys?????
-Speaking of Rumble, what the hell was that crap with Henry and DiBiase and all those guys coming in for fuck all reason (marked for Regal though)? I turned off the TV when Del Rio came out. WWE is really really high on unexplained interferences nowadays huh? 
-Punk/Cena doesn't interest me despite me being probably as high on the both of them as I'll ever get. Didn't watch it (like I said turned it off when Del Rio came out).
-Maryse was excellent in her little match with boring Canadian woman and is imo a better heel than anyone in the company bar CM Punk. I really, really mean that. Most entertaining "diva" to watch since Sunny imo. 

Unhappy I bothered. MARYSE was my favourite part of the show.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd definitely rather see Cena/Punk at WM than any of the others.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Id mark if its Punk defending the WWE Title against Cena in the MAIN EVENT at WrestleMania, granted i know Punk wouldnt retain if it was for the title, but id just be happy that Punk would have that main event spot just like Jericho did back at WrestleMania 18.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think Taker can get a solid match out of Barrett. Just as long as they overbook it and Taker is in good fighting condition.

But Barrett, Jesus, Taker has never fought anyone this green.

If they focus on atmosphere and the gimmicks, this may work. Hide the weaknesses like they did with Cena/Barret at Night Of Champions.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Taker fought THE GREAT KHALI when he was green. Hell, he's still green.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Taker was in his prime and uninjured back then, not to mention it was on Smackdown so they could edit it.

Either way, i was referring to mania opponents.

This could work, this could be a fantastic match. It just needs Taker in decent condition, Barrett willing to follow every order to the letter and willing to bust his ass, and high Nexus involvement.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I just hope in his condition, Taker will be able to go at the level has has for the last 4 Manias. I wouldn't expect him to deliver MOTN like he did in those performances, but I hope he can still pull off with Barrett Barrett's best match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Undertaker/Barrett really, really doesn't interest me AT ALL. Well, a little, just because The Undertaker would be in the match, but Barrett is mega low down on the list of guys on the current roster I'd like to see 'Taker face at WM.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess Jericho vs. Taker would be fun if they can somehow work it into a story. Cena seems to be busy with 100 other things.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Taker/Zeke would rule. Taker/Barrett wouldn't rule but could be fun if they overbooked it and shit. Punk/Cena on Raw was really great and both guys looked in top form, and everyone running the show is in idiot if the feud doesn't continue through multiple Mania matches. If they cut the program short, I'm gonna write an angry letter to Freddie Prinze, Jr., and it's gonna say, "Fuck you, Freddie Prinze, Jr. Is Sarah Michelle Gellar as hot as she was when she played Buffy? Why did the new Bryan/Bellas angle immediately remind me of She's All That? Your handiwork? Nice job!" Seriously, though, Punk might be the best guy going, and if he gets the big-time push he deserves, he should have a fucking monster year. Shit, he was off-the-charts good in '10 when he was injured for a big chunk and jobbing to Show for a bigger chunk and jobbing to Rey for a still bigger chunk. 

No clue what the fuck Orton does at Mania. Actually discussed that with a friend the other day. Anyone know if they're planning to do MITB at Mania this year? Would feel totally excessive if they continued to do 3 MITBs a year, but I like the idea of Bourne getting a Mania spot, if he's even healthy. Anyway, I wouldn't mind if they just stuck Orton in MITB. Orton/Jericho would maybe be the only Orton match that'd really appeal to me. I'd be ok with Orton/Punk, but Orton/Cena is a thousand times better and more logical so I'd be pissed if they switched it. But yeah, I actually liked that Orton/Jericho match on Raw that served as Jericho's adios, and I didn't like much from either guy last year.

What other matches seem likely? Hunter/Sheamus? I actually wouldn't mind seeing that, as I thought their match last year was solid and Sheamus has improved big time. I'm actually hoping desperately for a Miz/Lawler match. Would be nice for Lawler to get a big Mania moment, and he was over as heck on Raw, and it'd also be good for Miz to get a big and decisive win over an all-time great at Mania. And I don't see them keeping Miz in the title scene until Mania.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I bet WWE has Undertaker/Kane as a "back-up" plan for WrestleMania.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

^That would suck.

HHH/Sheamus street fight or last man standing could be great.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Isnt the street fight how they took Triple H out?

But i agree, its gotta be a gimmick match, and they need to give them more time than last year. Sheamus is a fantastic new worker and when Triple H gives a shit he can deliver. If the backstage stories are true, Triple H should be willing to 'make' Sheamus.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Isnt the street fight how they took Triple H out?
> 
> But i agree, its gotta be a gimmick match, and they need to give them more time than last year. Sheamus is a fantastic new worker and when Triple H gives a shit he can deliver. If the backstage stories are true, Triple H should be willing to 'make' Sheamus.


Last man standing would be perfect for them. Their matches last year were solid and Sheamus has improved so much since then.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Razor King said:


> I bet WWE has Undertaker/Kane as a "back-up" plan for WrestleMania.


Kane vs. Big Show for the World title


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Barrett/Taker has a tiny interest in me since I enjoyed the little Barrett/Show slug match from SD last week. Sill Taker's not a guy who Barrett can pound and draw sympathy from the crowd, he's just he heel killer.

Either way wih Barrett's group probably getting bigger (card wise) it'll likely happen. WrestleMania is putting me to sleep already. It's annoying b/c they have so much they CAN do with the guys hey got and decide to do random crap that has nothing behind it. "we atacked him because we want to make a name for ourselves" doesn;t cut it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, who should they book Taker against then?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Taker vs Rey 4 WM.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I'm about halfway through watching Vengeance 2003 for the first time and after watching Benoit versus Guerrero, I'm putting that match at the ****1/4 mark. Also, does anyone else really, really like the WWE Tag Title match between WGTT and Kidman/Mysterio? I know some may consider it a bit spotty, but damn if it wasn't entertaining. **** for that one.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Cena and Hunter are still the best options for Undertaker, but Cena seems busy elsewhere, and Hunter probably has a date with Sheamus.

What possible World Title matches could there be at WrestleMania? The title matches of the past two WrestleManias were completely overshadowed by the "grander" match on the card. I hope this year WWE pulls out something exciting for the World and WWE Title. It doesn't look likely though.

I thought the Sheamus/Hunter program was okay-ish. Their WrestleMania match was decent, and the Street Fight was not that good. I wouldn't want another WrestleMania match between these two honestly.

Kane vs. Big Show? Woah! That would be a classic!

Edit:

Vengeance 2003 is one of the best single-branded PPVs. Both the main event and the tag match rocked.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Edge vs. Christian. Yeah, right.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I think the 40 man Royal Rumble has eliminated any hope I had for Christian winning


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

For WM, I want:

*World Title Match*
Kane vs. Big Show
I see this as being an excellent match that will truly stand the test of time. The pacing would be second-to-none, with a great job of selling from these guys. They've proven over the years to have phenomenal chemistry, and it's time for that chemistry to be on the Granddaddy of 'Em All. We're talking about a match that could shake Rock vs. Austin, HHH vs. Benoit vs. HBK, Bret vs. Austin, Angle vs. HBK, etc. as being debated as the greatest WM match ever.

*WWE Title Match*
The Miz vs. Triple H
It's simple: when you're looking to take a fluke champion and get him over as a serious threat, you assign Triple H to get it done, because he's made so many jabronis look like icons over the years. His style of wrestling and promos really makes an inferior opponent look like his equal.

*Dream Match*
Randy Orton vs. John Morrison
These two are deserving of the opportunity to show everyone in the business how promos are supposed to be done. In their brief moment together verbally, they set new standards of Oscar-worthy acting, and do such a great job of not sounding phony in their promos at all.

*A Priceless Streak on the Line*
Undertaker vs. Ted DiBiase, Jr.
DiBiase has a proven track record of exciting matches and captivating promos left and right. It's time for WWE to give him the brass ring and end the streak. And the storyline would be so exciting. DiBiase bribes 'Taker to lay down for him and end the streak, but the offer is refused.

*The Final Battle*
John Cena vs. Wade Barrett
A fresh matchup with plenty of issues left to settle of course.

*Nexus Leadership on the Line*
CM Punk vs. David Otunga
Otunga is such an awesome wrestler, and is very deserving of being a cornerstone for the company. I can't think of a better person for Punk to give the rub to.

*Tag Titles Match*
Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov vs. Mark Henry & Daniel Bryan
So there's this talk that Bryan Danielson is the most consistent wrestler in the world of terms of ****+ matches. Well, this would be the match for him to prove it. I would designate Danielson to Superstars until the contract ran out and hold him solely responsible if this match ended up sucking.

*Lumberjack Match*
R-Truth vs. Jack Swagger
This would be the segment to include the boring characters such as Sheamus and Alberto Del Rio, who don't know how to talk their way into getting people excited to see matches. Also keeps the audience from suffering through boring matches from shitty workers like Christian, Tyson Kidd, Evan Bourne, and Rey Mysterio.

*13 Years in the Making*
Edge vs. Vince McMahon
Who doesn't see this as a money dream match?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Edge vs. Christian. Yeah, right.


This would be epic.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I hope they don't go with Orton/Cena for Mania. That feud has been done over and over and I really don't see the point in it. Miz/Taker for Mania might be interesting, though I don't see how they could build it. Punk/Cena, hasn't been done on a big stage and I'd like to see it. Hope they don't do a MITB. Those are the only couple matches I could name for Mania that i'd like to see. I haven't been following storylines and don't know what most of the other guys are up to. I'd like to see Mcintyre, Swagger, Danielson, Dolph, Morrison, and Jericho on the show, but not in some clusterfuck multi-man match like i'm sure they will do.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Edge vs. Christian wouldn't be that great because of Edge.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Edge seems to be working great lately, better than his 2010 shit.

Also @ superdupersonic, REALLY? Kane vs Big Show? Taker vs DiBiase jr? CM Punk vs Otunga? John Cena vs Wade Barrett? Again?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Obvious troll post was obvious.

Also yeah, Edge is back on form after winning the title.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think the match against Ziggler could be great. Ziggler just needs to be ready to bump like a madman


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a feeling the crowd will be dead though..


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

What good matches has Edge had recently?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

vs KANE - LMS.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Edge has been good? Hmmmmm...

Ummmm, apart from Eddie/Edge from SmackDown in 2002, what are some of Edge's best singles matches?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

vs Taker (pretty much the entire series is great)
vs Foley - WrestleMania 22
vs Cena (TLC, SummerSlam)
vs RVD - Vengeance 2006
vs Orton - Vengeance 2004
vs Batista - Night of Champions 2008
vs Matt Hardy - Unforgiven 2005
vs Chris Jericho - WrestleMania 26
vs Jeff Hardy (Royal Rumble, Extreme Rules, Judgment Day)

etc.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Edge had a great match with Ziggler on Smackdown last year, his match with Kane was actually good (somthing I thought was near impossible) his triple threat with Del Rio/Rey was also good on Smackdown, he had a good showing in the TLC match, his matches with Jack Swagger last year on Smackdown were also fairly good. He's most certainly improved from when he first came back, quite a lot in fact.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Edge hasn't been any good since returning but Christian got a good match out of him on Raw-- probably his best match since his injury-- so I'd be hopeful they could throw together something good again, except with higher stakes, better build, better atmosphere, etc. 

Edge's best match was against Matt Hardy in a cage at Unforgiven 05, nothing else comes close. Ladder match with Cena in 06 and the LMS with Cena in 09 were both great; a few good matches with Orton; Mania 22 against Foley; his 02 babyface run was generally fun and he was enjoyable teaming with Rey. Didn't like the Mania match with Taker when I last watched it.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks peeps for listing the matches. 

I'm not a big fan of the Undertaker series from 2008, bar the Hell in a Cell match. The HIAC match was superb.

Their WrestleMania XIV match was decent, but it took way lot of a time to pick up. I'd probably place it as the "least" of the three main events on that night.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Personally I thought the Edge vs Taker series was brilliant. Excellent psychology displayed in each match, and each one built off the other.

Except the TLC, it was stupid.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Been watching two Barry Windham matches, which are

vs. Bam Bam Bigelow- Starrcade 1988
vs. Steven Regal- Non-Title Match

Both are terrific, especially the Regal one which has great technical wrestling as you would expect. Im suprised this one isnt talked about as much. Really enjoyed the Bam Bam match, probably the best Bigelow performance ive seen outside the KOTR 93 match with Bret. Has anyone seen these matches? And can anyone reccomend more Windham matches not including the Flair ones which ive seen


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Don't remember much about the Bigelow match, but I watched it a few years ago and thought it was good. Regal match is awesome. Rambled about it last year:



Spoiler



Definitely the best Regal match I've seen up to this point. He's still a babyface here and I always thought he looked much more comfortable as a heel, so there's a few awkward moments (although they come about more as a result of him and Barry not being totally on the same page rather than Regal being a babyface, so whatever), but fuck that noise because Windham's pissed off and surly enough for twelve. Love the arm work at the beginning; hooking in an arm bar and digging his own elbow into Regal's tricep, using his left foot to keep Regal's arm extended on the mat and stomping on it with his right, keeping a hold of a wristlock as Regal tries to toss him all the way across the ring and coming back to crank on it even more, etc. Regal even busts out some nice trickery of his own, but fuck THAT noise as well because Windham puts a stop to it by blasting him in the ear with a big dirty palm thrust. He throws tonnes of great strikes in this, from David Louiseau style elbows to a flurry of rapid fast corner body punches to a fuggin' Khali-like chop right to Regal's neck. Great moment towards the end where he's catching a breather in the corner and Regal punches the mat like he's all "Come on, motherfucker!" so Windham bolts out of the corner and fuckin' lariats him in the face. Haven't even mentioned the nasty little touches like grating Regal's eyes across the ring rope. AND I think Nick Patrick pissed in his Wheetos because Windham's all over him at various points. "I'm ABIDIN' by the rules, DAMMIT!" "I'm BACK, ain't I!?" "Will you COUNT, DAMMIT?!" This is worked like a hierarchy type match so Windham controls the majority of it, but it means you get Regal hanging tough and coming close to weathering the storm. They never really had anyone believing that Regal could actually pull it out, though, even with a nice small package nearfall. Also like the spot with boys guys taking a tumble over the ropes and Regal getting his leg caught up in the ropes, letting Barry recover enough to plant him with a big DDT. Regal was perfectly fine here, but this was a total Windham show and it was terrific; gritty and manly as Hell. Between this and the Anderson match from 6/6/92 that I watched a couple days ago, I'm definitely back on a Windham kick. Great match.



Windham's had tonnes of great matches outside of the Flair series.

vs. Murdoch from 7/11/87 (Mid-South) might be as good as any of the Flair matches, although I haven't seen it in ages.

* vs. Tully from NWA TV on 1/23/88
* w/Luger vs. Arn & Tully from the first Clash and the rematch on 4/23/88
* w/Flair v Luger & Gilbert from the Main Event (3/25/89)
* w/Dustin v Austin & Zbyszko from Superbrawl II
* Wargames '92
* w/Dustin v Rude & Austin from Great American Bash '92
* w/Dustin v Williams & Gordy from the 10/3/92 episode of Saturday Night
* w/Pillman v Steamboat & Douglas from Starrcade '92
* vs. Scorpio from Clash 23

There's way more than that, but those are probably easy enough to find online.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Andy. Theres also a Terry Funk match out there that captures my interest. Some people have said they had a great match


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, they had a match in Puerto Rico on 7/31/86. It's awesome. Funk throws wooden chairs at him and acts like a psycho.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> vs KANE - LMS.


That was alright. The last few minutes were good, first half was lackluster. Way better than their Survivor Series match though. That sucked.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Edge is pretty underwhelming in general. I liked some of his stuff around 2002, E & C stuff and his series with Taker. Otherwise I find him rather average on all accounts.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Razor King said:


> Edge has been good? Hmmmmm...
> 
> Ummmm, apart from Eddie/Edge from SmackDown in 2002, what are some of Edge's best singles matches?


that, and

vs Chris Benoit (SmackDown 8/6/07)
vs Matt Hardy (Unforgiven 05)
vs Randy Orton (Vengeance 04)

are his only singles matches I'd consider putting at four stars. And apart from some Raw tags in 04 (seen one or two I think, not the rest), that's his entire four star career imo. Haven't seen vs. Cena LMS but I'm not giddy about it. Not too high on any of his series with Taker, and every other match I've seen with Cena apart from TLC has been pretty average. He's been in some real good multi-man matches (TLC III, vs. HHH vs. Benoit Raw late 04, Backlash 07, etc.) as well.

edit- Agreed with Razor King on Edge/Taker at Mania. I preferred JBL/FInlay tbh. HIAC was real good and TLC was utter PUKE.
Winhdam/Murdoch is unbelievable.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Not a fan of any of the Edge vs. Angle matches?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Forgot about them actually. I don't think they're ****+ level but Judgment Day was pretty damn good. Cage wasn't bad at all either. 

Come to think of it I remember liking a Raw match with HBK in early 07 too.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Forgot about one of Edge's best matches, vs Cena from Backlash 2009. Insanely awesome and fast paced for a Last Man Standing match (which are usually slow).


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm a bit late on this but I was reading the thoughts from you guys on who should face Taker at Mania. They should do Taker/Cena at Mania 28 (for Taker to go 20-0). For Mania this year, I wouldn't mind Taker vs HHH. It would be better than something like Taker/Barett.

The only way I could see Taker/Barett working is if Barett's Nexus group interferes and attacks Taker and make a ton of nearfalls there. Of course, Taker should kick out of the pinfalls, but make sure they are real good nearfalls with it looking like Taker's streak could end. Another thing that should happen is that in the match Kane should interfere and do a tombstone pildriver to Undertaker, Barett than goes for the pin, but Taker kicks out. Could provide a real big moment.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

I decided to check out a combo of Diesel/Breat matches, here's my thoughts:

King Of The Ring 1994
_Bret Hart vs. Diesel - _******
great match with a hot crowd, the rating could be higher if wasn't that stupid finisher.

Royal Rumble 1995
_Diesel vs. Bret Hart - _***3/4*
confusing and stupid booking IMO, although the great effort by the two wrestlers made this a enjoyable match.

Survivor Series 1995
_Diesel vs. Bret Hart - No DQ Match - _****1/4*
this time with no interferences, not great as the KOTR match but a good match.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Bought TLC 2010 and watched it and it was a pretty good event
Kofi/Ziggler/Swagger - **3/4
Laycool/Beth & Natalya - **3/4
Santino & Kozlov/Nexus - **
Sheamus/Morrison - ***3/4
Orton/Miz - **1/4
Mysterio/ADR/Edge/Kane - ****
Cena/Barrett - ***1/2

I felt the TLC match should have been the main event rather than Cena/Barrett but it was a great show anyway with no bad matches the whole night.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> Bought TLC 2010 and watched it and it was a pretty good event
> Kofi/Ziggler/Swagger - **3/4
> Laycool/Beth & Natalya - **3/4
> Santino & Kozlov/Nexus - **
> ...


Pretty much agree with you completely. I was expecting Sheamus/JoMo to blow me away with everyone overrating the crap out of it, but it kind of bored me. Good show overall though.

BTW, can I expect anything good from Cyber Sunday 2007? Just picked it up off of Amazon for like 4 bucks.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Batista/Taker was good and if there's a Michaels/Orton I remember that being good as well. Also if that's the HHH/Umaga FCA or LMS that's good too.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I remember that event being great. Finlay/Mysterio Stretcher Match, HHH/Umaga Street Fight and the two Main Events were good.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Actually consider HHH vs Umaga with Umaga vs Cena at NYR, Orton vs HBK at Series the 3 best Matches of the Year. Umaga was quiet on a role in 07, GAB 07 was the first and last time i ever enjoyed a Match with Jeff Hardy without any kind of stipulations or weapons.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Finlay and rey in a stretcher match? Don't remember that at all but I got to watch it.

I prefer Hardy/Umaga to Cena/Lashley from the same night, tbh.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> Actually consider HHH vs Umaga with Umaga vs Cena at NYR, Orton vs HBK at Series the 3 best Matches of the Year. Umaga was quiet on a role in 07, GAB 07 was the first and last time i ever enjoyed a Match with Jeff Hardy without any kind of stipulations or weapons.


Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy, No Mercy 2008


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I thought that was a decent Match, but nothing i really enjoyed or would call a Classic.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

rafz said:


> I decided to check out a combo of Diesel/Breat matches, here's my thoughts:
> 
> King Of The Ring 1994
> _Bret Hart vs. Diesel - _******
> ...


Woah! That's... Low. More like:

KOTR '94 - Haven't watched
RR '95 - **** 1/2
SS '95 - **** 1/4




wrestlingfan91 said:


> I thought that was a decent Match, but nothing i really enjoyed or would call a Classic.


I'd call it a classic.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I really don't understand the love for Cena/Barrett from TLC. I see people give it ***1/2+ and shit like that. That match made me sick, tbh. I find it pretty awful. * at best.





rafz said:


> Survivor Series 1995
> _Diesel vs. Bret Hart - No DQ Match - _****1/4*
> this time with no interferences, not great as the KOTR match but a good match.


Shit man, I fucking LOVE this match. ***** all the way.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah it shows how Bret could pull a great Match out of anybody.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

Seeing Bret's matches in the early 90s you realize how far he was from the others in that time.

One of the bests of all time without a doubt.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, Bret in WWF in the early 90's was way ahead of pretty much everyone. WCW on the other hand had a handful of guys putting him to shame on a weekly basis . Would have been awesome if Bret had been in WCW at that time though, always wondered how he would have worked with those guys back then, especially since his more simple style would have fit in perfectly.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair (Career Threatening Match) - WrestleMania XXIV*

Last time I watched it: March 30, 2008. Today, I watched it again for the first time since then. At that point, it was Mr. WrestleMania, Shawn Michaels against Nature Boy, Ric Flair in what was one my most anticipated matches of all time because it was quite obvious that it would be Naitch's last match. Today, I looked at that event as Mr. WrestleMania's third-last WrestleMania match, and Ric Flair's last match in WWE. As I started watching it again, I was unimpressed the first few minutes. Both guys did the basic stuff, and I really couldn't get into the atmosphere. Slowly, the match started developing into something much deeper, much intense. It did feel like a career threatening match, especially after the announce table spot. They needed a way to put Ric Flair in the driver's seat, and that was the best possible way to insert Flair into the driver's seat, with Shawn Michaels missing a high-risk move--a Shawn Michaels specialty.

The match progressed and I started getting into it, every passing second. The middle portion with Flair focusing on Shawn's sternum was basic but very necessary, as that was Michaels' weakest link for the moment. The tide would again shift to Shawn Michaels after an arbitrary work on Michaels' back by Naitch. The moonsault on the outside was a travesty because for a match of that magnitude, it's a shame the move didn't connect, yet everybody sold it as if it had wrecked Flair, which is only fair in the context. Shawn Michaels' in-ring selling was very precise, until that point, and his facial expressions along with his body language, it spoke volumes about the magnitude of the match. The most touching moment thus far came when Shawn Michaels hesitated to hit the sweet chin music on Ric Flair. It was one hesitation by Michaels, and that was Flair's opening again--into a move that is a Flair trademark, the figure four leg lock. By this point, I was filled with excitement. Yes, it did seem as THE match, after all.

The sequences following the F4 leg lock, and subsequent sweet chin music only added to the over boiling drama in the match. The F4 sequence followed by the rushed sweet chin music by Shawn Michaels pulled the meter notches higher because one knew, business was about to pick up. No pun intended. Another brilliant moment followed the first sweet chin music when Shawn Michaels went on to urge Flair to wake up--to eat another sweet chin music. The vulnerability inside Shawn Michaels was apparent because he was pleading rather than commanding. The fan inside Shawn Michaels started to reveal itself, but this--oh Goodness--was Ric "The greatest ever" Flair: the dirtiest player in the game. The same tactic that had won Flair many of his World Titles, and it nearly worked. At that age, Flair had to bring all the stops, and Flair did bring most to the dance. The reversal of duties was a nice way of working the fans, thereby adding some more drama when Shawn Michaels used the inverted F4 on Naitch. I must say, JR was golden here with his commentary. It added so much to the anticipation of the finale. Then the moment came after the second sweet chin music; perhaps the ultimate moment of the match. That was the very moment, which sealed the match; which, sealed Flair's in-ring career; which, sealed what this match meant for Shawn Michaels: the interval between the second sweet chin music and the third. The emotions Shawn displayed: his look, his expression, his hesitation, his words, and most importantly, how Flair got up on his feet--demanding a fight from the Heartbreak Kid, demanding the kick into his chin--spoke about the entire career of Ric Flair and the fanboyism of Shawn Michaels for his idol and a dear friend, Ric Flair. "I'm sorry; I love you..." BAMN! 1-2-3... Ric Flair's career was over at the hands of Shawn Michaels. What a showdown by two of the best ever! What a show--from two of the best ever.

How do you evaluate such a match? Even after three years, it felt as a nostalgic and emotional feast. Considering the fact that Shawn Michaels is no longer an active wrestler, and witnessing the end of Flair at the biggest wrestling event in history against the greatest big match performer, ever, in history, this match holds a special place in wrestling artwork. Shawn Michaels once said that whenever Undertaker and he did it in the ring, it would be "piece of art." This wasn't the Undertaker but THIS was art. This was exhibition of a wrestling genre that has to be digested in totality because we get wrestling matches every day, and there are some nights--those rare nights--we get to see the story of a career told in a wrestling match; WrestleMania XXIV was such a night. Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair was such a match.

Since then Ric Flair has gotten back in the ring from what I have heard. I don't watch TNA or any of wrestling, bar WrestleMania anymore. However, that doesn't ruin the moment for me. That doesn't taint this match because everything these two said in this match and through this match is what wrestling is. The way they wrestled, despite some botches and missed moves and some rather disjointed segments at the start/middle, they spoke through the match. It was a biography of the old Lion, and watching that biography was the young (not so...) Lion. Both Flair and Michaels did perfect justice to the match, and the hype revolving around this match. As I stated, there are wrestling matches and there are wrestling biographies, Flair and Michaels didn't have a match that night. They just wrote a biography on a perfect wrestling career at the greatest event, and needless to assert--they stole the damn show again.

So many flaws, so many moments that didn't lubricate--yet what counted the most: WRESTLING. I was so glad to hear JR and Jerry Lawler refer to what Michaels and Flair did, as wrestling. It was that: a career summarized in a wrestling match. I don't remember how many matches of this kind have actually occurred, but this; Undertaker/Michaels, Rock/Hogan, and Rock/Austin III are matches that are beyond matches. They are not just wrestling. They summarize wrestling.

For the year 2008, this is my match of the year. On a star rating pedestal, I have the Ladder match between Jericho and Michaels higher than this one, but as a 360 wrestling showdown, this beats all.

*Rating: **** 1/2*


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Yeah, Bret in WWF in the early 90's was way ahead of pretty much everyone. WCW on the other hand had a handful of guys putting him to shame on a weekly basis . Would have been awesome if Bret had been in WCW at that time though, always wondered how he would have worked with those guys back then, especially since his more simple style would have fit in perfectly.


Yea I love Bret, but WCW, particularly on a weekly basis, produced far better wrestling. Still would have liked to see him in WCW, but Bret did a great job in the early 90s no doubt


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brilliant post Razor King. I read it with a little smile on my face. You are so on point when you say matches like Flair/Michaels and Undertaker/Michaels summarize what wrestling is all about. Btw, have you reviewed the Undertaker/Michaels matches? If you have I would love to read them, if you don't mind.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Flair/Shawn WM24- ****

It was a great match for Flair to end his career one... and then he started wrestling again.

Nevertheless, I can't call it MOTY as I have Taker/Edge WM24, Taker/Edge HIAC, Jericho/Michaels Judgment Day 2008, Jericho/Michaels No Mercy, and Triple H/Jeff Hardy No Mercy better than that match. Like I said though, it was a great match, and I agree that they summarized wrestling, even if they didn't have the best match of the year.

As for 2007, Undertaker/Batista WM23 is my MOTY, with Cena/Umaga LMS and Cena/HBK on Raw in London close behind.

And 2009 and 2010 MOTY's are both Taker/Michaels matches (WM25 at *****).


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

CM Punk vs. John Cena - Raw 1/17/11
Really good high energy TV main event. I didn't expect them to give away as much as they did considering this is a potentially big PPV match but I'm not complaining. Both guys brought their A game, the crowd was hot, Punk busted out the Anaconda Vice, Cena beefed up his strikes since it was personal, Batista 2.0 came out, Punk did what Jesus would do and sacrificed himself. It was just really good stuff. Pumped for their next match, hopefully it's at Mania.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

fantastic review RazorKing, I agree 100% with you on HBK/Flair match, I gave ****1/2 too.

and I enjoeyd a lot the Cena/Punk match from last RAW, hope that they can put a 20 mins+ match at Mania, without Taker/Michaels, easily this will be a MOTYN and a MOTYC.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, Punk/Cena was a bossy little match with a great atmosphere. Electric and all that. Dug Cena's punches in the early parts of the match big time. Punk busted out some slick stuff, Cena did great strength spots and sold the spot where he nearly passed out brilliantly. Battle on the top was epic, as was the near-fall drama generated by Cena's leg drop. Hoping the Batista clone ties into a Batista return. BATISTA AND PUNK UNIFY TO KILL JOHN CENA THE ASSHOLE. Dream on.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

EBboy™;9261982 said:


> Nevertheless, I can't call it MOTY as I have Taker/Edge WM24, Taker/Edge HIAC, Jericho/Michaels Judgment Day 2008, Jericho/Michaels No Mercy, and Triple H/Jeff Hardy No Mercy better than that match. Like I said though, it was a great match, and I agree that they summarized wrestling, even if they didn't have the best match of the year.


It's not my MOTY either but it's still fantastic in spite of Ric stepping back into the ring a couple more times. I personally don't take anything away from that match because of that fact. I'm not saying you are either but I have seen people go from 4.5/5 stars to like 3.5 stars just because Ric Flair decided to wrestle another match. The story and emotion is still there for me but I can understand why it's not the same for others.


Top Five of '08:

1. Edge/Undertaker Summerslam
2. Edge/Undertaker WrestleMania
3. Chris Jericho/Shawn Michaels No Mercy
4. Ric Flair/Shawn Michaels WrestleMania
5. Undertaker/Big Show Cyber Sunday


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Chris Benoit vs Shawn Michaels - 5/3/2004 *

****1/2

damn, I had completely forgotten how good this was. Right up there with Brock vs Benoit from 03' and Austin vs Benoit as my favorites CB WWE TV matches.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

sterling said:


> Yeah, Punk/Cena was a bossy little match with a great atmosphere. Electric and all that. *Dug Cena's punches in the early parts of the match big time.* Punk busted out some slick stuff, Cena did great strength spots and sold the spot where he nearly passed out brilliantly. Battle on the top was epic, as was the near-fall drama generated by Cena's leg drop. Hoping the Batista clone ties into a Batista return. BATISTA AND PUNK UNIFY TO KILL JOHN CENA THE ASSHOLE. Dream on.


Yeah those were dope. And I can't remember Cena's leg drop being a better nearfall than it was in this match. Ever.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Clique said:


> It's not my MOTY either but it's still fantastic in spite of Ric stepping back into the ring a couple more times. I personally don't take anything away from that match because of that fact. I'm not saying you are either but I have seen *people* go from 4.5/5 stars to like 3.5 stars just because Ric Flair decided to wrestle another match. The story and emotion is still there for me but I can understand why it's not the same for others.
> 
> 
> Top Five of '08:
> ...


People? Pffff......Austin101 hardly gets any credit anymore.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I went from ****1/2 to ***1/2 on Flair/HBK too .

Only I did it way before he came out of retirement .


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

redeadening said:


> People? Pffff......Austin101 hardly gets any credit anymore.


oooh yeah, but there were/are others. No biggie.

Savage/Warrior WM7 totally sucks though because Macho Man came back to wrestle a year later.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Nah, Savage/Warrior totally sucks because it totally sucks :side:.

Kidding obviously, but I don't think its that great, and certainly not even CLOSE to ***** like that... whatshisface guy has it at .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, I still think Savage/warrior is pretty great. Not from a technical standpoint or anything but they said something in the ring that night.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd give it ***1/4.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ownage™ said:


> Yeah those were dope. And I can't remember Cena's leg drop being a better nearfall than it was in this match. Ever.


Very true. They had the crowd eating out of their hands by that point, if not when the bell first rang.

I also thought they nearly overexposed the match, but if they can delay their next one-on-one encounter until Wrestlemania, then that's cool.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

The Clique said:


> oooh yeah, but there were/are others. No biggie.
> 
> Savage/Warrior WM7 totally sucks though because Macho Man came back to wrestle a year later.


No that was different because he planned to come back and it was part of the angle.

Also, on Punk/Cena, I thought it was pretty rad how legit Punk looked. He seriously came across and comported himself like the top heel in the company-- which he should be-- going toe-to-toe with the top babyface. Pretty amazing after how he got jobbed out to Rey & Show and then half-dead Taker all of last year. Punk is the best.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I wasn't serious with that Savage/Warrior comment. However, you bring up a good point about it being an angle which is exactly what the Flair retirement was too. Hell the night before at HOF Flair said he'd never retire and I now believe him, lol!


Cena/Punk was very good last Monday with the near falls, and that submission hold that wasn't the Anaconda Vice was the best spot in the entire match. Punk busted that one out of nowhere and Cena sold it well. Whether it's Cena/Punk or Cena/Orton I think either of those main events for Raw will be solid.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ofcourse its an anaconda vice, Michael Cole said so.

Its like in WCW where every move in the years 1994 to 1997 was a spinebuster according to certain commentators


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

And the Rocker dropper is the Zig-Zag!

Speaking of which, I expect some quality stuff out of Edge and Ziggler next Sunday. I really enjoyed their match before Bragging Rights. Not as much as Big Show at ringside but close enough.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Ziggler should be able to get something good out of Edge.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Ziggler is one of the very few guys in the company to make me excited for an Edge match. Edge however, is not one of those guys.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If only there was a way to have an Edge match without having Edge in it.

Nah but seriously, Edge is an good wrestler. I still think if Ziggler bumps like a motherfucker this could be great.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Well, Zack Ryder used to be an Edge Head... but then again, Ryder ain't exactly someone I wanna see either. Dammit, looks like an Edge match will always have to include Edge.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Ziggler is one of the very few guys in the company to make me excited for an Edge match. Edge however, is not one of those guys.


Same here. Unless Edge is wrestling someone really good I have no interest in watching him. His moveset doesn't do much for me, his strikes are generally pretty bad, he's not a power guy or a high flyer, and as a face he doesn't bring the psychology or character portrayal to his matches that he did as a heel. I guess he's a decent bumper/seller but yeah, I don't care for him. At all.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

So the same problem as face Orton then?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I just really hope neither him or Miz go into WM with the belts (unless WWE wake up on a good mood one day and book Christian against Edge for the title...). They would kill the title matches completely for me without being in their with someone really extraordinary.

Edit: Oh god, Orton... why does everyone DIE when they turn face these days? Do creative think "hey, lets turn this guy face" then run out of ideas for them?

Come to think of it, who is there in the actual main event scene these days that ISN'T a boring, annoying, dull fuck? Ziggler isn't exactly main event yet, neither is Del Rio, and Mysterio, well... he's in and out like Big Show but it doesn't matter anyway cos neither are that exciting these days without the right circumstances (Big Show Vs The World like in the 4 way a few weeks ago). I don't care if Undertaker can only wrestle for 5 minutes once a month... come back already .


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

redeadening said:


> So the same problem as face Orton then?


He doesn't do it for me either but I'd rather watch him than Edge.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

People can insult Cena all they want, atleast the son of a bitch perfected the face main event style.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Edge isn't bad in ring now. He's not good, but not bad. He's still one of the best deliverers of promos in the WWE right now (though no one can bring spark to some of the bland promos he's had since becoming champion). Hell, I think I'd only put CM Punk and Barrett above him as mic workers in WWE right now. So as far as I'm concerned, I'm happy he's the World Champion, because he can cut great promos, and still have good-great matches if he's facing the right opponent. Hell, his LMS with Kane in the first SD match of the year was great, and early TVMOTYC, and I'm sure he'll have a great match with someone as great as Ziggler. In fact, they already had a great match last year, so if they can bring that to the Rumble, we'll be in for quite a treat.

That being said, WWE wouldn't have to rely on someone like a broken down Edge to carry SD if they had built some younger face up... like Kofi Kingston. It's not a secret he's been squandered, but it's honestly ridiculous as they could have done something with him when he was over, and made him look like a true legit ME had they capitalized on his popularity in his feud with Orton. But they messed that up and now the only top face on Smackdown that can carry the title is Edge.

That's something else, why is it that WWE always has some combination of Edge, Taker, or Mysterio in the SD ME? That's been the ME scene for the past year on SD, and it doesn't look to be dying down soon. I mean they are all shells of their former selves. All broken down from how great they once were, and the worst part is, it's been like that for a year. Yet WWE still hasn't pushed a young face up and comer (once again, Kofi Kingston) to take the ball and run with it on Smackdown. I mean they have plenty of Heel's on SD, but where are the faces?

And actually, since I brought up recycled ME'rs for a show, let's talk about Raw and their constant use of either Cena, Orton, or Triple H for god knows how many years at every PPV. I mean WWE had a chance to at least break that this year by having Miz and Morrison face off at the Rumble, but instead they are gonna give us another snooze-fest in Orton/Miz. Orton, even though he's physically fine is more boring and worse than the broken down Edge is in the ring, Triple H is a shell of his former self and I have no interest in watching him in the ME, or anywhere near the title ever again. Thankfully he seems to know his time to leave is near, and will be having a more limited schedule once he returns. And Cena is Cena. The best of the three in the ring right now, and on the mic right now, but he's nothing special. Granted, he can have a great match more often right now than any of the 6 overused ME guys mentioned in this post, but his character is even blander and has been blander for longer than Edge's old Ultimate Opportunist character, Undertaker's deadman gimmick, and hell, even Triple H's Evolution run. I really wish they would turn Cena heel. It's been 7 years since the man was heel... I hate to sound like everyone else who wants Cena to turn heel, but people have been calling it since 2006. It needs to happen eventually... hopefully within the next couple of years.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

redeadening said:


> So the same problem as face Orton then?


Orton's superface run may have gotten stale with booking, however, he's still one of the best sellers on the roster. No, he hasn't set the world on fire in the workrate department arguably since his series with Cena but I wouldn't call him terrible. Maybe forgettable as the only good matches I can recall of his last year were a couple with Swagger and the HIAC with Sheamus. Same kind of goes for Edge only I think Edge was better than Orton last year. Then again, Edge had Jericho to work a program with and ever since he went back to Smackdown he has been at least above average (vs. Ziggler SD, vs. Del Rio SD, triple threat vs. Rey & Del Rio SD, TLC Match and vs. Kane/LMS SD). 

I honestly wouldn't mind if both Orton (prefer this to Miz) and Edge went into Mania as World Champions. Although, if Orton walks in with the gold I'm sure he's facing Cena and that ruins Punk/Cena which I know a lot of guys actually want to see. I don't know what they're doing with Smackdown but Del Rio seems likely to me at this point versus Edge.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Few matches I've watched recently:

Curt Hennig vs. Nick Bockwinkel (AWA World Title Match 11/15/86) - ****1/2
_Incredible match. The blood in the last several minutes really pulled you in. _

CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio (Extreme Rules 2010) - ***1/4
_I didn't feel like there was a whole lot of fluidity between moves. By no means a bad match, it's fairly good, but it's not the amazing MOTYC that I've seen others claim._

The Undertaker vs. Mankind (IYH: Buried Alive) - ***3/4
_Pretty awesome, but the postmatch stuff takes forever._

The Undertaker vs. Yokozuna (Casket Match Rumble 94) - **1/4
_The 67 people who ran in ruined the match, which I personally thought was going really well._


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm not totally against them doing Orton/Cena at Mania. Orton being a face gives it a different dynamic to any of their previous matches and I'm sure it would be good, it's definitely the biggest match available on the Raw side in terms of star power, but they really need to solidify somebody else as a legit top guy and WrestleMania is the time to do it. CM Punk is that guy. They dropped the ball with him on SmackDown and they can't afford to do that again. This new Nexus shit NEEDS to cement him as a main player because as far as I'm concerned he's the only one on the roster that's truly ready to step up to that level and with HHH, Taker and probably Edge on their way out that needs to happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have no problem with Orton's work as a face, his character though, he's so fucking bland. Like KingCal said, why do they make their faces 'dead'? Cena is probably one of the only faces that gets promo time and actually shows character, and that's saying something.

As for Mania, CM Punk/Cena plz. Orton/Taker. Sheamus/HHH. Edge/Christian (if not Edge/Mysterio - I think they could build this nicely despite being face vs face). Del Rio/Jericho (y2j face).


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Not feeling Edge/Mysterio.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

While I'm sure it would be a great match for the world title, I'm with Ownage. I mean it just seems kind of random to have those two face off. Edge vs. Christian, Del Rio, or Barrett please (I'd probably enjoy an Edge/Barrett feud a bit more than Del Rio, but Del Rio/Edge would be a better match... but Edge/Christian would be the best match of the three and the best feud... shame I doubt it's going to happen).


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

My 2008 MOTYs:

1. Michaels/Flair @ 'Mania XXIV
2. Jericho/Michaels @ No Mercy
3. Hunter/Hardy @ No Mercy
4. Undertaker/Edge @ SummerSlam


Edit:

Agree with Ownage on CM Punk. I don't know what's holding WWE from giving him the ball. But, it's WWE, so...




antoniomare007 said:


> *Chris Benoit vs Shawn Michaels - 5/3/2004 *
> 
> ****1/2
> 
> damn, I had completely forgotten how good this was. Right up there with Brock vs Benoit from 03' and Austin vs Benoit as my favorites CB WWE TV matches.


Superb match. Fantastic.

It was going the distance actually had it not been for Hunter's run-in. That's my second MOTY for 2004.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Why is Ownage not red anymore


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

The Clique said:


> I wasn't serious with that Savage/Warrior comment. However, you bring up a good point about it being an angle which is exactly what the Flair retirement was too. Hell the night before at HOF Flair said he'd never retire and I now believe him, lol!


I wasn't serious either; I was playing the A101 role.

Edge stinks. At everything. Edge/Christian appeals to me as a Mania match. I'll watch Mysterio in a match with anybody, so I guess Edge/Rey would be fine. Fairly interested in Edge/Ziggler. Wouldn't be too excited about Del Rio/Edge, but I'd stomach it. Edge/Barrett would be the pits. 

I don't dig Orton has a face either, but I'd be pretty excited if they ran Jericho/Orton at Mania. Possibly the only potential match for Orton I'd get excited about, unless of course they paired him with someone like Danielson or Punk out of nowhere, but those are guys I'd get excited about no matter what. Everything Ownage said about Punk is true. He should be the man right fuckin' now. 

But yeah, they could go a million different directions for Mania, and it could be great or a train wreck. Should start to come into focus after the Rumble.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Why is Ownage not red anymore


Wasn't active enough.



sterling said:


> I wasn't serious either; I was playing the A101 role.
> 
> Edge stinks. At everything. Edge/Christian appeals to me as a Mania match. I'll watch Mysterio in a match with anybody, so I guess Edge/Rey would be fine. Fairly interested in Edge/Ziggler. Wouldn't be too excited about Del Rio/Edge, but I'd stomach it. Edge/Barrett would be the pits.
> 
> ...


Pretty much agree with everything you said. Christian and Jericho are the only guys who could get me excited for Edge and Orton's Mania matches. Orton/Cena would be ok but I'd prefer Cena/Punk. I could deal with Edge/Del Rio.

At this point HHH/Sheamus looks like a lock. I'd say Taker/Barrett seems quite likely too. Other than that I'm not sure about anything.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

_*WCW Cruiserweight Championship
Triangle Match
Kidman (c) vs. Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. 
WCW Starrcade 1998*

At the “Granddaddy of them all” Mike Tenay states this opening contest could steal the show. I haven’t seen the rest of the PPV except for the main event but I’m willing to bet these three incredible athletes did indeed blow everyone else’s performances out of the water. 
Kidman, Mysterio and Juvi incorporated a lot of action but they also had plenty of effective storytelling here. Rey and Juvi are both lWo members (Latino World Order). Juvi is a member by choice & Rey was forced to join and that is the dilemma for the entire evening. The tension between Rey and Juvi/lWo is intricately incorporated from the start with Mysterio’s entrance to the very end of the segment.

From the opening bell Mysterio made it clear that he was there to do one of two things and that was either win the Cruiserweight Championship for himself or at least make sure Juvi didn’t win and take the title back to Eddie’s faction. The only double team moves Rey did with his “partner” Juvi against the champion were inadvertent yet Rey would willingly collaborate with Kidman to punish The Juice (Juvi). 

I really liked the pace they set with the match and all the constant sequences of knockdowns and the multiple pin attempts flowed very well. It was a collision but not a totally an ugly car crash here which is great considering all the high-flying risks they took. Actually, Mysterio and Juvi were smooth as butter here. It is Kidman that brings some grit and ruggedness not only with the execution of his aerial performance but also with his fighting champion’s spirit, and that brings an interesting dynamic to the contest. 

Everyone also has their strong moments (spots) to shine. All three men had a big spot reserved for them at the top rope from inside the ring directed to launch on the other two men on the floor outside. And they just kept escalating the daredevil meter higher (springboard plancha), and higher (Asia Moonsault), and higher (Shooting Star Press!) with each passing moment.

While Kidman, Mysterio and Juvi liberally displayed their incredible high-flying abilities they also remembered to sell the brunt of all the damaging effects their bodies were going through in this accelerated 15 minutes of hard hitting action. 

They performed big move after big move and they continued to work hard but you can feel when the weight of exhaustion seeped into the tempo of the match as it wound down to the finish. And I give thumbs up to the finish because it was smart. They had Eddie interfering trying to set Juvi up for victory but it was Mysterio who kicked Juvi in the face which led to Kidman capitalizing and retaining. The story of turmoil with the lWo progresses and Kidman survived with his championship.


Eddie is of course pissed off and he challenges the “creampuff” aka “pretty boy” aka “sissy boy” Kidman to a title match. Eddie is really funny here playing all angry. 

So this segment led to …


*WCW Cruiserweight Championship Match
Kidman (c) vs. Eddie Guerrero *

Once again, the turmoil between the lWo is heightened with Juvi on the outside proceeding to cheat for Eddie and Mysterio also on the outside continuing to intervene and stop the cheating, lol. It was fun watching those particular exchanges. It mixed a little comedic flavor to a serious championship situation. I love when a show/match include those elements at the same time. Things can sometimes be more enjoyable that way. This entire match is a cool collection of entertaining performances from all involved here. Eddie as always is an incredible dick heel that built so much sympathy for Kidman. 

Eddie really structured the shutdown of Kidman’s offense well and that kept the train swerving at a high level. Kidman’s title reign was believably in endangered status. It was ingenious for Eddie to focus on Kidman’s knee as he tried to blow it out with sharp clips. If that wasn’t enough Eddie would stretch Kidman’s knee out with brutal submission holds and deathlocks.

Kidman’s bursts of fiery comebacks were so full of energy that the crowd had to pop every time he would start punching and clubbing and stomping the shit out of Eddie. I was freakin’ rooting for this man to just fight and survive. I was marking hard for Kidman around this point because this just isn’t just some fresh new match, this is an extremely good story nearing its completion and we’re right at the climax point here.

Before I talk about the excellent finish, I have to praise Eddie again for spring-boarding off the top rope with only one rugged workman’s boot at that, flipping, and still landing on his feet! The entire situation with Eddie’s boot coming into play had me laughing but that move he pulled off was just beautiful. If you appreciate athleticism you will applaud that move as well as the other acrobatics.

The finish was sooo good in my opinion. The story of the evening is closed. All four men being involved with the finish was the perfect way to end the match. Juvi interfered for Eddie one final time and Rey interfered again on behalf of Kidman and to spite Eddie. I loved how it all played out. 
Kidman who sold his knee injury as well as his shoulder and groin injuries (damn) showed his toughness by refusing to quit and he capped it off with the beautiful Shooting Star Press.

Bobby Heenan pointed out the GUTS Kidman had in this match and was his part in the story all along. Billy Kidman shined in probably the finest 30 minutes of his career. I definitely felt he did. This is one of my favorite cruiserweight wrestling showcases ever._


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Finally got around to it thanks to sterling. 

The Miz v Daniel Bryan (WWE 19/9/10)
--Up until this point only one match can make me say "I muted the commentary", and that was Danielson vs. Liger. Seriously Michael Cole's calling in life is NOT as a wrestling commantator and I have no idea what could make anyone think employing him for over ten years is a good idea. Anyway, very enjoyable match and one that made me see a new side of Mizanin. I thought Bryan was the stand-out guy, and me not thinking Bryan was the stand-out would have been unparalelled, but Mizzy was good here. The match itself was built very nicely, Bryan gets soem offence in before Mizzy goes for his arm, and he did that surprisingly well with the ropes and stuff used as well. His striking offense is pretty bad to me, but he was using a lot of ware-down moves instead fortunately. Bryan's ill-fated comeback was a good because it helped the crowd think he was winning right then and there, but surely enough Mizzy would drop his coconuts o the top rope and clothesline him to the floor, where Bryan could hold the area he was being targeted on in agony. Brayn getting thrown out so Miz's bitch toy could get attacks on Bryan only for Bryan to go back on the attack was great because it was semi-in the middle of his offence period anyway. Great suspense near the end with a small host of "Bryan'a gonna win this" roll-throughs and stuff. Not sure where I'd rank this on WWE match of 2010, I thought Punk/Rey, Punk/Swagger, Michaels/Taker, McIntyre/Christian were better, but this is nothing to complain about. ***3/8 level, I guess.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Eddie's promo in before that match was all kinds of awesome, esepcially when he calls Kidman a pretty boy. Also when hes constantly screaming at Mysterio and Juventud


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Finally got around to it thanks to sterling.
> 
> The Miz v Daniel Bryan (WWE 19/9/10)
> --Up until this point only one match can make me say "I muted the commentary", and that was Danielson vs. Liger. Seriously Michael Cole's calling in life is NOT as a wrestling commantator and I have no idea what could make anyone think employing him for over ten years is a good idea. Anyway, very enjoyable match and one that made me see a new side of Mizanin. I thought Bryan was the stand-out guy, and me not thinking Bryan was the stand-out would have been unparalelled, but Mizzy was good here. The match itself was built very nicely, Bryan gets soem offence in before Mizzy goes for his arm, and he did that surprisingly well with the ropes and stuff used as well. His striking offense is pretty bad to me, but he was using a lot of ware-down moves instead fortunately. Bryan's ill-fated comeback was a good because it helped the crowd think he was winning right then and there, but surely enough Mizzy would drop his coconuts o the top rope and clothesline him to the floor, where Bryan could hold the area he was being targeted on in agony. Brayn getting thrown out so Miz's bitch toy could get attacks on Bryan only for Bryan to go back on the attack was great because it was semi-in the middle of his offence period anyway. Great suspense near the end with a small host of "Bryan'a gonna win this" roll-throughs and stuff. Not sure where I'd rank this on WWE match of 2010, I thought Punk/Rey, Punk/Swagger, Michaels/Taker, McIntyre/Christian were better, but this is nothing to complain about. ***3/8 level, I guess.


I disagree about the commentary and about Cole in general. I thought him sucking Miz's dick and hating on Danielson added to the match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

His material's all right but his voice and delivery is awful. The idea of having a pro-Miz anti-Danielson commentator is great but he really is horrible at it. He was so jacked up at one point that Lawler actually told him to settle down. 

I guess Cole's good if you like to hear things that are extremely damaging to the ears.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> --Up until this point only one match can make me say "I muted the commentary", and that was Danielson vs. Liger. Seriously Michael Cole's calling in life is NOT as a wrestling commantator and I have no idea what could make anyone think employing him for over ten years is a good idea.


this annoys me


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

It's your Michael Cole, then. =D


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Cole is the best announcer in the WWE right now.

Also better than Don West, Tazz and (maybe) Mike Tenay.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Cole is the best announcer in the WWE right now.
> 
> Also better than Don West, Tazz and (maybe) Mike Tenay.


WTF you smoking homie? I think Josh Matthews is a heck of a lot better than Cole. Its sad though, pretty much all the announcers in wwe suck today:

Lawler: Has no passion anymore it seems
Cole: Tooooo damn annoying
Striker: Ok, but if teamed with Cole and Lawler, they try burying him and it gets annoying.
Grisham:Suck it soccer boy

I think thast it, I miss Punk doing commentary.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Why isn't Joey Styles commenting?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

He hasn't commentated in forever. He runs wwe.com now I think.

I agree with HoMiCiDaL26 about Cole being the best announcer in the company. He's my favorite anyway. Lawler is awful these days. Has been for a while.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lawler died on the inside in 2001 and ever since then the only times he's shown emotion is when he was insulting ECW for a while.

But Cole, hes good. He's perfect in getting Miz and Danielson over. He's no Jesse The Body or Bobby The Brain, but he's very good.

And one day, and this day will soon come, somebody will slap the shit out of him. And the crowd will go nuts.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Cole cheering for Miz mostly rules. Dude also provides some intentional/unintentional comedy by being a hypocritical jackass. Wouldn't call him great or anything-- he's still pretty hit-and-miss-- but douchebag Cole is a ton better than garbage bland doesn't-know-the-names-of-moves Cole.

Josh Mathews was great for a while, and then I think someone told him to act like an annoying know-it-all prick, and now he's less good. Same thing happened to Striker. Weird. Scott Stanford is the best commentator in the company by a mile.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

ATM I don't think there is a single good commentator in the company. They all have their moments now and then (well, mostly all...), but that's it. Cole can be fantastic now and then with his Jiz obsession, but then he completely sucks for the rest of the show. In fact, I don't think their are ANY good commentators around right now for companies I watch (WWE, TNA and occasionally ROH).


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

I watched the Jericho/HBK Ladder Match for the first time earlier and instead of reviewing it, I'll just say it made me feel like a kid again, like the first time I watched the Benoit/Jericho Ladder Match. The atmosphere, The spots, The story, I <3 this match. Didn't quite think it was ***** material, but it stands for me at a well deserved ****1/2.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I always liked Cole and Taz on Smackdown in the early-mid 00s. I enjoyed their work and I thought both guys worked really well together.

Edit: I really liked JBL on commentary too, a mix of Cole, JBL, and J.R. would've been pretty sweet.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Why isn't Joey Styles commenting?


Because he's awful. I'd rather listen to ROH commentary than those old ECW shows where its Styles by himself.

The only commentator in Wrestling right now I even like is Excalibur in PWG and most of the time he's rambling on about nonsense or making racist jokes and isn't meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Imagine Excalibur with the Big Bad Booty Daddy for color.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The world would explode if you had Excalibur making jokes about Mexicans while we got Big Baddy Booty Daddy math 101 at the same time.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Michael Cole's best ever moment was Rey vs. Orton No Way Out 06 imo. Orton was stomping on Rey's arm while he was on the steps and Cole was like "ENOUGH. STOP THAT" and it actually looked like he cared and it looked as if he was almost about to get up and interfere. Hell of a visual and I think it's the best Cole/Taz job ever. Taz was all "he's a son of a bitch, plainly put he's a son of a bitch". It was great.



sterling said:


> Scott Stanford is the best commentator in the company by a mile.


THANK YOU.



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Because he's awful.


THANK YOU.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I refuse to watch any of the blatant Eddiesploitation horsehit. There's a difference between dedicating a victory to him, and building a storyline around someone being a callous asshole about his death or debating over who gets his estate.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont really see it as Eddie-Sploitation. I mean hell, Rey was on his way to a main event push from before Eddie passed away.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Rey did go over most Matches against Eddie in the Feud they had, and you could see that WWE had to push him.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joey Styles was AWESOME calling Hunter/Flair (Hell in a Cage match).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He was pretty good in calling the Edge vs Foley Wrestlemania 22 match if I remember correctly.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Wrestling's Highest Flyers - Disc One*

Ricky Steamboat vs. Brian Pillman - ***
_Halloween Havoc '92_

Evan Bourne vs. Zack Ryder - **1/4
_Superstars 6/11/09_

Jimmy Snuka vs. Samu - *
_MSG 2/20/84_

Juventud Guerrera, Hector Garza, & Lizmark Jr. vs. La Parka, Psychosis, & Villano IV - ***3/4
_Bash at the Beach '97. This is like the '90s version of a Dragon Gate 6-man. If you were to see this live in '97 it would've blown your fucking mind, like it did when I was a kid. It still holds up these days as a really cool spectacle but not as a great match because there's little structure, it's just all over the place._

*Gold Rush Tournament First Round*
Shawn Michaels vs. Shelton Benjamin - ****1/4
_RAW 5/2/05. Perhaps Shelton's best singles match of his career and one of the coolest endings to a match you will ever see._

*J-Crown Cruiserweight Championship*
Ultimo Dragon(c) vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. - ***3/4
_World War 3 '96_

*ECW World Television Championship*
Eddie Guerrero(c) vs. Dean Malenko - ***3/4
_ECW Hardcore TV 7/21/95. Some of the most crisp wrestling you'll ever see anywhere, the only problem was there wasn't much selling. They just kept going and going and if they were to just slow down a bit I think it could've came off as a classic._

Ultimo Dragon vs. Psychosis - ***1/2
_Uncensored '97. A very good match plagued by a dead crowd._

Chavo Guerrero vs. Jamie Noble - *3/4
_Smackdown 4/18/08. No clue why this was added..._

*Overall Disc Score: 7.75/10*
_I definitely like the variety of matches in this set and the fact that they aren't in chronological order. But, there was still quite a bit of time left on the disc for another match or two, and the Snuka & Chavo matches are questionable additions._​


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Malenko vs Eddie series were always crisp and technical as fuck, modern masterpieces, but very dry and emotionless.

Some decent storytelling though, but it just didnt feel 'important'


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Have you seen any of their matches in Japan at all? There is one or two that I think easily match up with their best US matches in terms of quality but also have some great limb work AND selling lol.

I'm also a big fan of some of their WCW stuff over their ECW stuff.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Their Uncensored nodq match in 97 was pretty good


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

redeadening said:


> I dont really see it as Eddie-Sploitation. I mean hell, Rey was on his way to a main event push from before Eddie passed away.


I don't have a problem with dedicating a huge moment to him. I DO have a problem with someone using his death to get heel heat.

But hey, what the hell do I know? Eddiespoitation and God vs. McMahonism was so much more entertaining that an HBK vs. Eddie feud would have ever been.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

For anyone who might care: 

Jeff Hardy vs Umaga - Steel Cage Match - Raw 07.01.2008
Good stuff, Hardy was thrown around like a rag-doll for the first portion of the match, who doesn't love seeing Hardy being someones bitch?. His FIP might've dragged on a bit but his comeback was done really well. Orton at ringside was entertaining and worked as good build up for his match with Hardy at the Ruble, props to him for not messing up throwing chairs into the cage. He just stalked and trash-talked Hardy the whole time. Sick looking chair throw to the head of Umaga and everybody knows about the crazy Whisper in the Wind off the top to finish. Super-fun for a TV Cage Match.
***1/4

John Morrison & The Miz vs Jimmy Wang Yang & Shannon Moore - ECW 08.01.2008
Maybe the best Shannon Moore match I've ever seen? The guy's actually pretty good in tag-matches, shame he sucks in singles. Miz and Morrison are a great heel tag-team, which surprised me, they're alot better than I'd imagined. Wang Yang's FIP is great stuff here and he sells that left leg like it's death. Match goes to a 1-1 draw, which I'm not too bothered about. It's ECW afterall.
***1/4

Shawn Michaels vs Mr Kennedy - Raw 21.01.2008
Really neat TV match, only goes about 10 minutes but it's 10 minutes on quality. Majority of the time it's Kennedy beating down HBK and being an asshole by rubbing it in his face and telling HBK just how much he sucks. FIP from HBK was swell, nothing too over the top. I found it pretty cool seeing Kennedy do the Samoa Joe Facewash spot in this. S'yeah, HBK wins but Kennedy didn't come out looking bad at all. Well, he might've looked a bit stupid in the finish but I'll look past that and concentrate on all the good he added to the match.
***

Randy Orton vs Jeff Hardy - WWE Championship - Royal Rumble 2008
Basic enough match for the most part, Hardy would get his ass-kicked most of the time while making the odd comeback, only to get taken right back down by Orton. Some of Hardy's offence looked sloppy but it does most the time anyway. What's really good about the match is both guys facial expressions as is the case with a lot of Orton matches. There was one instance where he was dropkicked into the barricade and it actually looked like his neck had snapped by the way it was sitting. Can't see myself rushing back to watch this in a hurry but it was good for what it was.
***


Edge vs Rey Mysterio - World Heavyweight Championship - Royal Rumble 2008
Not a whole lot to the match but it was quality for what it was. Which was Edge picking away at the knee of Mysterio and Mysterio making numerous attempts at comebacks but each time it was a case of 'so close, yet so far'. Mysterio did everything he could to try pick up a victory but in the end, his knee was too damaged and the odds were too heavily against him. There was one instance that stood out where I think Edge went after the wrong knee for a little while but he got back on track quick enough. I might be wrong but I'm too lazy to go back and check. Still very entertaining at the same time, finish was pretty slick too.
***1/2

Jeff Hardy vs Shawn Michaels - Raw 11.02.2008
Jesus this was way better than I was expecting. I don't know if these two had any matches beforehand? I know this is their first match I've seen. Just an awesome back and forth match, Great little exchange to open it with both men showing respect and then slapping the taste out of eachothers mouths. Both guys crash and burn at different points which leads to them both having their backs fucked. HBK worked the back especially well seeing as he had more time to since his back didn't get buggered until the last parts of the match. For a while, Hardy's offence was only effective when it was 100% safe, otherwise HBK found a way around it. Final stretch of the match had the crowd going crazy as Hardy picked up probably the biggest win of his career at that point. Saying I'm pleasantly surprised by this match would be quite the understatement.
****


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Some info on Big Show's DVD: http://www.wwedvdnews.com/wwe-big-show-giants-world-dvd-matches/9089/

The doc looks like it will be ok but they could have made a couple of better choices in the match selection. The biggest omissions for me are his matches with The Undertaker at No Mercy 2008 and Cyber Sunday 2008 and the Stretcher Match with Brock Lesnar. Also the ECW title matches with Ric Flair, Kane, and Bobby Lashley.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

well look at that they dropped the ball on another DVD.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, there's obviously some matches that are put on there because they were either important in his career or involved him with big names, but even then there are some matches that really left me scratching my head.

Should have put his match with Flair for the ECW title on there as it was fucking great, but it has two strikes against it: Flair already in a match on the set, and the insane amount of bleeding, especially from Flair.


----------



## ecw123 (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

They don't put bloody matches on DVD anymore?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Im pretty sure they do. They Kennedy vs Taker on one and Kennedy was pretty much covered in blood in one segment. And the match itself was First Blood.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Jaysin said:


> I always liked Cole and Taz on Smackdown in the early-mid 00s. I enjoyed their work and I thought both guys worked really well together.
> 
> Edit: I really liked JBL on commentary too, a mix of Cole, JBL, and J.R. would've been pretty sweet.


JBL was best ever levels for the time he commentated.

Watch Kennedy/Batista from the Royal Rumble 2007 for proof. Guy made Kennedy look like a BEAST. Even after losing to Batista.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Shame on them for not putting one of the Show/Taker '08 matches on that DVD.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The Flair ECW match is already on an ECW set.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

Rey Mysterio vs. Evan Bourne - Raw 27.10.2008 ***1/2

Great TV match and these two were given good time for the match. Bourne was on fire this year, he was one of the reason I used to watch ECW. One of the best TV matches of 2008.

Any update on when bourne will be back?


----------



## txdave37 (Jan 25, 2011)

Started watching my Best of Raw 2010 blu-ray last night, and so far, I am disappointed. It started strong showing the full Hitman segment with HBK, but nothing was shown about Bret and Vince fued.

Shawn's retirement speech was not included, instead we get a montage with some lousy music. I started skipping right to Nexus, and to my dismay, it appears that the dvd DOES NOT include the Nexus debut where they tear up the ring. Are you freaking kidding me? That was the biggest moment of the year and they don't show it? It was the main reason I bought this set. Someone please tell me I'm wrong and this is included on the set!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Wrestling's Highest Flyers - Disc Two*

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs. Ultimo Dragon - ***1/4
_Bash at the Beach '97. A very good back and forth contest with a lot of cool spots and bumps but again, my problem was no selling. SELL._

1-2-3 Kid vs. Hakushi - **1/2
_Summerslam '95_

John Morrison vs. Tyson Kidd - **3/4
_Superstars 7/30/09_

*WWF Tag Team Championship - Triangle Ladder Match*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs. The Hardy Boyz vs. Edge & Christian - ****1/4
_Wrestlemania 2000. I really hope Jeff Hardy got paid a lot that night..._

*3-Way Dance*
Tajiri vs. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy - **3/4
_One Night Stand '05. Incredibly fun and the perfect choice for the Super Crazy profile._

Brian Pillman vs. Alex Wright - ****
_Great American Bash '95. God damn, talk about a gem. This is a great back and forth match with tons of quality wrestling and high flying. Alex Wright was ridiculously talented at age 20, reminds me a lot of Bryan Danielson. Awesome stuff._

Sting vs. The Great Muta - ***
_Japan Supershow 3/21/91_

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs. Jerry Lynn - **3/4
_Sunday Night Heat 8/5/01. Just a glimpse of what they've done in ECW, but it was pretty awesome for handful of minutes they got._

The Hardy Boyz vs. Kai En Tai - *1/2
_Sunday Night Heat 9/27/98. Added as an extra for historic purposes, as they noted it was the Hardyz Heat debut._

*Overall Disc Score: 7/10*
_Not as much quality as the first disc, but still some good stuff on here. And again, I love the overall variety of matches. Disc 3 should be the one that really makes me recommend this._​


----------



## Statfreak101 (Jan 11, 2011)

For someone that is a newbie around here, like myself, can someone explain the idea behind these thread(s)?

Thanks!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Statfreak101 said:


> For someone that is a newbie around here, like myself, can someone explain the idea behind these thread(s)?
> 
> Thanks!


We watch old and new matches and assign them a star rating on how good we thought they were. Then we debate why we liked or hated them.


----------



## Statfreak101 (Jan 11, 2011)

redeadening said:


> We watch old and new matches and assign them a star rating on how good we thought they were. Then we debate why we liked or hated them.


Awesome.

I have a rather large wrestling DVD collection, mainly WWF stuff, and I watch them quite frequently. I would love to be involved in this. 

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Brian Pillman vs. Alex Wright - ****
> _Great American Bash '95. God damn, talk about a gem. This is a great back and forth match with tons of quality wrestling and high flying. Alex Wright was ridiculously talented at age 20, reminds me a lot of Bryan Danielson. Awesome stuff._
> 
> *WWF Hardcore Championship*
> ...



YES, someone else enjoyed the Pillman/Wright match, I too gave it **** (or 4 and 1/4) it's fantastic, back and forth action, really good stuff and a match you never hear about.

RVD/Lynn was sweet for the time they had to work with, their series of matches are my favorite (with Living Dangerously 99 my fav match of all time), so I really loved this match-up, like a ball of fire that blazed and just blew out. Wish they had more time though.

Hardyz/Ka en Tai, nothing else needs to be said other than Shane Mcmahon's commentary, absolute gold, and I actually chuckled a few times through out, that match is worth seeing just to hear him spazz out over the whole duration. 

Good work man.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jaysin said:


> YES, someone else enjoyed the Pillman/Wright match, I too gave it **** (or 4 and 1/4) it's fantastic, back and forth action, really good stuff and a match you never hear about.
> 
> RVD/Lynn was sweet for the time they had to work with, their series of matches are my favorite (with Living Dangerously 99 my fav match of all time), so I really loved this match-up, like a ball of fire that blazed and just blew out. Wish they had more time though.
> 
> ...


Hahaha. I think it was Al Snow with Shane and he was just jizzin in his pants the whole time. Kai En Tai dropped elbows(or leg drops) and he was like OH! OH!. Funny shit.

And that Pillman match just makes me wanna go watch every match Alex Wright ever had.


----------



## Statfreak101 (Jan 11, 2011)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Cole is the best announcer in the WWE right now.
> 
> Also better than Don West, Tazz and (maybe) Mike Tenay.


To be honest, saying Cole is the best announcer in the WWE right now isn't saying much.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Hahaha. I think it was Al Snow with Shane and he was just jizzin in his pants the whole time. Kai En Tai dropped elbows(or leg drops) and he was like OH! OH!. Funny shit.
> 
> And that Pillman match just makes me wanna go watch every match Alex Wright ever had.


Haha, yea man Shane was absolutely hilarious, I wasn't sure if he was being serious calling the match, or acting overly sarcastic. It was fantastic either way.

Wright looked great in the match, I haven't seen much of his work though. I started watching WCW in mid 98, so anything Wright did in that time frame until it's demise is all I remember, which is nothing hahaha


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alex Wright wasn't a bad performer tbh.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Watched Austin/Angle @ SummerSlam again and eevn though I probably thought it was better than ever I still can't get to bat for it being one of the greatest matches the company ever had or even a top 5 for 2001. Has nothing to do with my Angle apathy either since there's nothing in the match I can fault him for, he was great, and Austin was the best in the world at the time. Great, great match but I don't see "classic" in it or anything. Let's say four stars.

That also brings up another point I'd like to make: in NO way did Austin's neck breaking make him any less of a worker. His 1998-1999 run might leave a little to be desired but if the WWF wasn't big on brawling at the time he could've had matches on par he had with Hart in 96 & 97. He was phenomenal in a couple of matches in that time period anyway and Over the Edge vs. Foley is excellent, which wasn't even a year after he broke his neck. I think April 01 to around October 01 was the best he ever was and that was _three and a half years _after his neck broke.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

> BANG!
> 
> Diamond Dallas Page recently tweeted, "IT's Official! I will Host "The BEST OF NITRO"! This a Great thing for the WCW/NWO/WWE fans! Plus a Great way for DDP to return to the WWE!"
> 
> And later, "I'm already getting hit with Questions! Ha! This "Best of Nitro" is a DVD box collection that will include the years 95/96, 97/98 & 99/2001"


I want this right now. But it's not due until March 24th(maybe). I've also read May 25th...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BANG!?

Set could be really good though.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

BANG!

It sure could, and the fact that Todd Grisham or Josh Matthews isn't hosting makes it 38x times better automatically.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I like DDP. 

Speaking of commentators anyone remember Lita's run as color commentator on Sunday Night Heat. :lmao


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

Watching the Orton v HBK match at Survivor Series 07. A good quality match. As usual Micheals is making his opponent look good, the 100 chin-locks by RKO are a bit of a downer though.

Shawn just put Randy in a crippler cross-face to a massive pop, JR seems awkward when addressing it. Lol, now the Showstopper's got Orton in an angle lock to another large pop, again JR seems awkward when addressing it (Angle was in TNA by this time, I think). Orton wins clean from after an RKO.

***1/2.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

WWE/World Title Matches @ Royal Rumble (2000 - 2009)

2000: Hunter/Foley ~ *****
2001: Angle/Hunter ~ *** 3/4
2002: Jericho/Rock ~ *** 1/2

2003: Hunter/Steiner (World Title) ~ DUD
Angle/Benoit (WWE Title) ~ **** 3/4

2004: Lesnar/Holly (WWE Title) ~ *
Hunter/Shawn (World Title) ~ *** 1/4

2005: JBL/Angle/Show (WWE Title) ~ **
Hunter/Orton (World Title) ~ *** 3/4

2006: Cena/Edge (WWE Title) ~ ** 1/2
Angle/Henry (World Title) ~ *

2007: Batista/Mr. Kennedy (World Title) ~ **
Cena/Umaga (WWE Title) ~ **** 1/2

2008: Edge/Mysterio (World Title) ~ ** 1/2
Orton/Hardy (WWE Title) ~ ** 3/4

2009: Cena/JBL (World Title) ~ 1/2*
Edge/Hardy (WWE Title) ~ ***


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

IAmNotAJ said:


> Watching the Orton v HBK match at Survivor Series 07. A good quality match. As usual Micheals is making his opponent look good, the 100 chin-locks by RKO are a bit of a downer though.
> 
> Shawn just put Randy in a crippler cross-face to a massive pop, JR seems awkward when addressing it. Lol, now the Showstopper's got Orton in an angle lock to another large pop, again JR seems awkward when addressing it (Angle was in TNA by this time, I think). Orton wins clean from after an RKO.
> 
> ***1/2.


Whats wrong with headlocks?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

They are not flashy.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WWE/World Title Matches at Rumble

2000: Hunter/Foley ~ ****3/4
2001: Angle/Hunter ~ ***3/4
2002: Jericho/Rock ~ ****

2003: Hunter/Steiner (World Title) ~ DUD
Angle/Benoit (WWE Title) ~ *****

2004: Lesnar/Holly (WWE Title) ~ *1/4
Hunter/Shawn (World Title) ~ ***

2005: JBL/Angle/Show (WWE Title) ~ **1/2
Hunter/Orton (World Title) ~ **3/4

2006: Cena/Edge (WWE Title) ~ ***
Angle/Henry (World Title) ~ 1/2*

2007: Batista/Mr. Kennedy (World Title) ~ **1/2
Cena/Umaga (WWE Title) ~ ****1/2

2008: Edge/Mysterio (World Title) ~ ***1/2
Orton/Hardy (WWE Title) ~ ***

2009: Cena/JBL (World Title) ~ **
Edge/Hardy (WWE Title) ~ ***

2010: Sheamus vs. Orton (WWE Title)- *1/2
Undertaker vs. Rey Mysterio (World Title)- ***


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Vengeance: Night Of Champions 2007
8:53 The Hardys VS Cade & Murdoch - **1/2
9:16 Chavo Guerrero VS Jimmy Wang Yang - **1/4
8:02 CM Punk VS Johnny Nitro - **1/2
2:35 Santino Marella VS Umaga - 1/2*
8:41 MVP VS Ric Flair - **1/4
6:30 Deuce & Domino VS Sgt. Slaughter & Jimmy Snuka - *1/2
14:55 Edge VS Batista - ***1/4
4:20 Melina VS Candice Michelle - 3/4*
10:08 Lashley VS Mick Foley VS King Booker VS Randy Orton VS John Cena - ***

Overall:6/10 - I really thought the main event should have been longer because it felt rushed and I enjoyed it so five to ten more minutes could have produced a pretty good match. One of the funnies moments was when JBL made Josh Roberts read a note card explaining how great he is. The show as a whole was entertaining but not great. There is nothing to go out of your way and watch but nothing to avoid either except the usual Women's match.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Wrestling's Highest Flyers - Disc 3*

*WWF Championship*
Shawn Michaels(c) vs. Vader - ***1/4
_Summerslam '96. I got pretty fed up with the crazy booking and Vader's fuck ups._

*ECW World Television Championship*
2 Cold Scorpio(c) vs. Sabu - ****1/4
_Cyberslam '96. Same match on the Rise & Fall set. Doesn't feel like 30 minutes at all._

*Intercontinental Championship Tournament Finals*
Christian vs. Kofi Kingston - ***1/2
_Smackdown 5/14/10. Quite the good tv match. Nice surprise._

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
Taka Michinoku(c) vs. Pantera - **3/4
_In Your House: No Way Out_ _'98. 3 reasons why you need to see this match: 1) To see Pantera put on a CLINIC on whip Taka's ass. 2) To hear Jerry Lawler and Brian Christopher's hilarious commentary. Makes the match 14x more enjoyable. 3) To catch a glimpse of Sunny's sexy ass at ringside._

*WWE Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus(c) vs. Lita - ***1/4
_RAW 12/6/04. Lita hit a suicide dive to the outside and landed on her face with her back bending the wrong way early in the match. It's pretty brutal to watch but she miraculously isn't injured and wrestled the rest of the match._ _Tons of stuff you won't see in any divas match these days and honestly one of the best I've ever seen in the WWE._

*ECW World Television Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs. Sabu - ***1/4
_Guilty as Charged 2000_

*Steel Cage Match*
Umaga vs. Jeff Hardy - ***1/2
_RAW 1/7/08. Orton going nuts at ringside and throwing chairs over the cage was great._

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship - Title vs. Mask*
Eddie Guerrero(c) vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. - ****1/2
_Halloween Havoc '97_

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Juventud Guerrera(c) vs. Billy Kidman - ****
_World War 3 '98. Absolutely loved this match, another gem. Brilliant job of using all three rings._

*Overall Disc Score: 8.5/10*
_TONS of quality on this one._

*Overall DVD Score: 8/10*
_To a casual fan, this set won't be great because of the lack of "major" stars and some of the match choices aren't absolute top notch. But to the hardcore fan I do think it's great because the matches they did choose, for the most part, hadn't found their way onto other sets. Which is a plus. And the overall variety of matches from different companies and different time periods is a huge plus. The only reason to buy this dvd is for the matches alone. The so-called "extras" are just matches and the occasional sky-view thingy having wrestlers strap a camera to their chest and just do their signature moves. Pretty goofy. But regardless, I'd receommend the set._

*Most Appearances on the Set*
Ultimo Dragon (3)
Jeff Hardy (3)

*Best Matches of the Set*
Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (HHavoc '97) - ****1/2
Triangle Ladder Match (Mania 2000) - ****1/4
Shawn Michaels vs. Shelton Benjamin (RAW '05) - ****1/4
Sabu vs. 2 Cold Scorpio (Cyberslam '96) - ****1/4
Brian Pillman vs. Alex Wright (GAB '95) - ****
Juventud Guerrera vs. Billy Kidman (WW3 '98) - ****​


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *WWF Championship*
> Shawn Michaels(c) vs. Vader - ***1/4
> _Summerslam '96. I got pretty fed up with the crazy booking and Vader's fuck ups._


Yeah, it's a shame a lot of people's knowledge of Vader is based on his WWF run, which wasn't all that great. He had a few good matches (I'd actually go higher on the HBK one), but nothing compared to his earlier stuff. Managed to pick up an 18 disc compilation of his work the other day and HOLY SHIT is he the absolute man. I could watch him punch the crap out of guys in the corner all day. 

Also finally got my hands on 2 Arn & Tully sets (NWA/WWF), a Midnight Express set, a Rock 'n' Roll Express set, a Magnum TA set, a Tully Blanchard set, a Rick Rude set, a Ted DiBiase set, a Dangerous Alliance set, and a Clash of the Champions set. Shit, that's a LOT of discs. I've got a lot of watching to do. And I'm going to enjoy every second of it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I wish we could have seen Vader in his prime against Lesnar, Joe, Benoit, Eddie, Angle, and Danielson. Most of all, Vader vs. Rey Mysterio.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Personally i really liked that Shawn vs Vader match.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Imagine monster heel Vader of 1992 against modern-day Cena.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

superdupersonic said:


> Imagine monster heel Vader of 1992 against modern-day Cena.



Umaga vs. Cena LMS was about as close as we're going to get to that


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah1993 said:


> That also brings up another point I'd like to make: in NO way did Austin's neck breaking make him any less of a worker. His 1998-1999 run might leave a little to be desired but if the WWF wasn't big on brawling at the time he could've had matches on par he had with Hart in 96 & 97. He was phenomenal in a couple of matches in that time period anyway and Over the Edge vs. Foley is excellent, which wasn't even a year after he broke his neck. I think April 01 to around October 01 was the best he ever was and that was _three and a half years _after his neck broke.


Absolutely agree, I always thought the same to myself. Everyone makes it out like he went down hill and drastically changed his style after his injury. Thing is, it's not so much that Austin changed his wrestling style, more so that the style of wrestling that was going on upon his return changed Austins wrestling style. His work from 98-99 is exactly the type of matches he would've had had he not broken his neck anyway, 98-99 was the absolute peak of the attitude era that focused 99% on brawling. His feuds called for those brawling matches too. His work in 01 proves this, his 01 run was nothing short of fantastic, and he had a variety of different matches with lots of different opponents and pulled out some great stuff. I always hated how things fell out so hard for him in 02, terrible how bad it was comparing it to 01. His match with Jericho at NWO 02 was great I thought, despite the dead crowd and NWO bullshit, but everything after was atrocious and pretty much non existent. He went from having one of the highest built/bought/promoted Wrestlemania Main Event matches in wrestling history, to wrestling a way past his prime, shot out, Scott Hall the very next year on the same stage. *sigh*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Personally i really liked that Shawn vs Vader match.


Not saying I didn't, I actually thought the match was goin pretty great. But then the crazy booking kicked in and you just knew somethin dumb was gonna happen. It doesn't help Vader look like a monster when you have him kick out(I guess) of a sweet chin then have him lose to a moonsault while he's standing up. Major title matches at Summerslam have a history of crazy booking over the years I'd say.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

That BigShow dvd should have the JBl barbed wire steel cage match. I found it to be enjoyable to watch first time round and recently watched it again. Still held up IMO, probs somewhere around the ** 3/4 - *** star mark, mainly for the finish and the shear amount of bloood lost.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Daniel Bryan/Ted DiBiase from NXT this week is quality. ***+


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

I've just download:

Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit (RR 2003).
Chris Benoit vs. Finlay (JD 2006).
The Hardys vs. MNM vs. Londrick vs. Taylor & Regal (Armageddon 2006).
Cena vs. Umaga (RR 2007).
Orton vs. HHH Last Man Standing (No Mercy 2007).
Cena vs. Batista (Summerslam 2008).
Edge vs. Cena (Backlash 2009).
Jericho vs. Mysterio (The Bash 2009).

Any thoughts, reviews, stars, comments on this matches?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That a really good set of matches.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Save Us.Charisma said:


> I've just download:
> 
> Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit (RR 2003).
> Chris Benoit vs. Finlay (JD 2006).
> ...


5 stars
put me to sleep
-
****1/2
***3/4
-
****1/2
****1/2


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Vader vs. anyone could have the potential to be great (proof of that is how good he paired with Sting who isn;t all that great himself), but vs. Guerrero, Mysterio could have been unbelieveable. I watched Eddie vs. Show from SmackDown 2004 and if he could _that_ with Show I can't imagine what a Vader/Eddie match would be like.


*Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit (RR 2003).*
Overrated to hell but really good.

*Chris Benoit vs. Finlay (JD 2006).*
Imo the best WWE match since 1997 and nothing has topped it since. Top 10 for the company's history as well. That's pretty much just me, though.  Consensous is usually around ****.

*The Hardys vs. MNM vs. Londrick vs. Taylor & Regal (Armageddon 2006).*
Haven't seen in years, and I don;t suspect it'll hold up too well but I doubt I'd dislike it.

*Cena vs. Umaga (RR 2007).*
WWE match of the year and both guys' best match. Finish could have been done better but hat the hell.

*Orton vs. HHH Last Man Standing (No Mercy 2007).*
Great with HHH being a better babyface than he's ever been. 

*Cena vs. Batista (Summerslam 2008).*
Good but I've never cared too much for it.

*Edge vs. Cena (Backlash 2009).*
Never seen.

*Jericho vs. Mysterio (The Bash 2009).*
Great and probably the best of their series. Jericho's best match since....2004 at least I think as well and Rey's best since probably 2006.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> put me to sleep


******.

Don't listen to him its a great match.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I was tired and laying in bed, granted. Would probably be a good match if I watched it now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Way to bitch out because someone called you out on it.

I did enjoy that match a lot though, but not as much as yeah1993.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't remember that Match even though have been watching every WWE PPV since Series 04, i guess i am gonna rewatch it if it gets all that praise.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its not a flashy match by any means. Just a really gritty affair and I love that shit.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The fact it wasn't flashy at all made it a whole lot better for me. I watched it four times in the first half of 2010 alone and I might watch it again tomorrow because of this talk about it. the 24/11 and 5/5 SmackDown matches are totally immense as well. Benoit/Finlay/Regal combos in 06 was the shit.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I can get into that. I can imagine what kind of Match Finlay and Benoit would do, believable, hard hitting. Some of my Favorite Matches are like that, like Series 96 Bret Hart vs SCSA, just looked like a legit Fight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I need to rewatch it tbh. Been 2 years or so since I saw it. You pretty much couldn't go wrong with Benoit/Regal/Finlay in matches with each other.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Way to bitch out because someone called you out on it.
> 
> I did enjoy that match a lot though, but not as much as yeah1993.


Shut the fuck up you ******. Way to bitch out on being called out on a wrestling match? You must feel cool man. Most annoying Forum member by far.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Save Us.Charisma said:


> I've just download:
> 
> Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit (RR 2003).
> Chris Benoit vs. Finlay (JD 2006).
> ...


From the ones I've actually seen:

Benoit vs Angle-****3/4
Orton vs HHH LMS-****
Edge vs Cena LMS-****1/4
Mysterio vs Jericho-****

All awesome matches.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Save Us.Charisma said:


> I've just download:
> 
> Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit (RR 2003).
> Chris Benoit vs. Finlay (JD 2006).
> ...


RR '03 ~ **** 3/4
JD '06 ~ **** 1/4
--
RR '07 ~ **** 1/2
NM '07 ~ **** 1/2
SS '08 ~ *** 1/2
BL '09 ~ ****
Bash '09 ~ **** 1/2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Shut the fuck up you ******. Way to bitch out on being called out on a wrestling match? You must feel cool man. Most annoying Forum member by far.


Cool.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ lol.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit (RR 2003) - ****3/4
Chris Benoit vs. Finlay (JD 2006) - ORGASM (or ****1/2)
The Hardys vs. MNM vs. Londrick vs. Taylor & Regal (Armageddon 2006) - **** (or ****1/4, I forget). Match held up way, way way way more than I expected. In terms of spotfests, this is one of the very best in the company.
Cena vs. Umaga (RR 2007) - *** or so, I forget my exact rating. Disliked a lot of it on a rewatch not too long ago. Dumb fuck ending too.
Orton vs. HHH Last Man Standing (No Mercy 2007) - ****
Cena vs. Batista (Summerslam 2008) - ***3/4 on last rewatch, not sure if it would hold up quite as well now though.
Edge vs. Cena (Backlash 2009) - ***1/2
Jericho vs. Mysterio (The Bash 2009) - ***3/4


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Shut the fuck up you ******. Way to bitch out on being called out on a wrestling match? You must feel cool man. Most annoying Forum member by far.


HoM*o*CiDaL


I half agree with you though, I didn't find it boring but I don't rate it highly as some. Just a really fun match to watch though, around ***1/2 or 3/4, been a while since I last saw it.

Angle/Benoit - ****
Tag Ladder - **** (only seen it once though)
Cena/Umaga - ****1/2 could easily go up a notch though as it did the last time I saw it, one of my favourites ever
Orton/HHH - ****1/4
Jericho/Rey - ****1/2

Not seen the others.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit (RR 2003) - ****3/4
The Hardys vs. MNM vs. Londrick vs. Taylor & Regal (Armageddon 2006) - ****1/2
Cena vs. Umaga (RR 2007) - ****1/2
Orton vs. HHH Last Man Standing (No Mercy 2007) - ****1/4
Edge vs. Cena (Backlash 2009) - ****1/4

Those are just off the top off mof my head. Haven't seen most of them in a while.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit (RR 2003) - *****
The Hardys vs. MNM vs. Londrick vs. Taylor & Regal (Armageddon 2006) - ****1/4
Cena vs. Batista (Summerslam 2008) - ***3/4
Edge vs. Cena (Backlash 2009). - ****1/4
Jericho vs. Mysterio (The Bash 2009) - ****1/4


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Just decided to watch Royal Rumble 2007 today:

*Hardy's vs MNM-***1/4*
-Good suitable opening tag match

*ECW Championship Test vs Bobby Lashley(c)-**1/2*
-Had little to no interest in this match to be honest, a few good power moves by lashley but the crowd were pretty much dead and there was a count out ending so it didn't do much for me.

*WHC Batista(c) vs Mr Kennedy-**1/4*
-And that could be me being generous, it was a sloppy procedure to say the least, but was expected, decent work on the leg by Kennedy but the selling by Batista left a lot to be desired.

*WWE Championship John Cena(c) vs Umaga LMS-****1/2*
-Absolutely great match, loved the brutality of it, made me miss Umaga (RIP) quite a lot, he is definitely one of my favourite monster characters in the history of the WWE.
-I'm not a gory guy but the blood added to the psychology in this match.
-The spots where Cena threw the steps at Umaga and where Umaga jumped thorugh the table were insane, Umaga is a brave man.
-My only problem was the ending, it should've actually been longer and they should've gone even further in booking Umaga as unhuman.

*The Royal Rumble Match-*****


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit (RR 2003)- *****
Chris Benoit vs. Finlay (JD 2006)- ****1/2 (have to give it a rewatch)
Cena vs. Umaga (RR 2007)- ****1/2
Orton vs. HHH Last Man Standing (No Mercy 2007)- ****
Cena vs. Batista (Summerslam 2008)- ****
Edge vs. Cena (Backlash 2009)- ****1/4
Jericho vs. Mysterio- ****1/2


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Benoit/Finlay ***3/4

I actually may be underrating it a little because it is a fantastic match that truly saved a mediocre PPV as well. My favorite Finlay match and a top 5 for Benoit for sure.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit (RR 2003) - A great battle between two of the best wrestlers to ever step in the ring: ****3/4
Chris Benoit vs. Finlay (JD 2006) - 
The Hardys vs. MNM vs. Londrick vs. Taylor & Regal (Armageddon 2006) - Probably my favorite WWE Ladder Match, VERY exciting: **** 1/2
Cena vs. Umaga (RR 2007) - A great Cena brawl, Umaga really brings it in this one: ****
Orton vs. HHH Last Man Standing (No Mercy 2007) - Another great heated battle: ****
Cena vs. Batista (Summerslam 2008) - Compared to all these other matches, this is pretty dull: ***
Edge vs. Cena (Backlash 2009) - Great Cena brawl number 2. Made even better by Edge, who doesn't like Cena vs Edge?: ****1/2
Jericho vs. Mysterio (The Bash 2009) - These two always put on great matches, this was no different: ****1/2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't really care for most shit involving Edge tbh. But that Last Man Standing match was okay.

My least favorite match on that list though aside from the fact I haven't seen the HHH/Orton match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> Benoit/Finlay ***3/4
> 
> I actually may be underrating it a little because it is a fantastic match that truly saved a mediocre PPV as well. My favorite Finlay match and a top 5 for Benoit for sure.


I thought the PPV was quite good. Rey/JBL is totally great and I remember the other mathes being fine undercard stuff.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Was it Judgment Day 06? Because I'm pretty sure that had a bossy London/Kendrick vs. MNM match. And Rey/JBL indeed ruled, incredible performance from JBL.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

JBL being an asshole to midgets FTW


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

JBL was great really miss the guy. When I heard he won the title was a real WTF moment though. Never expected that would ever happen.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I never enjoyed JBL's in ring work.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I did, basically saw him as a lesser version of Stan Hansen but more of a cowardly bully at the same time. Thought he was great with the right guy in the ring with him. He wasn't flashy but he did all the important little things well enough to make him look legit. 

Actually always enjoyed JBL/Bradshaw whatever you want to call him. Was a mark for the APA.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I like APA, and generally enjoyed his character, I just never looked forward to dude's matches. I know he's a great ring worker considering how long he spent in the biz, but he just doesn't do it for me. I've never wished he would return, except for commentary of course.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fair enough I suppose.

I'd like to see him come back and bury Morrison. I can't stand that ******.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I was pissed off at the Joe last Monday for RAW. In Detroit, virtually EVERYONE gets a pop. Even Percy WATSON got a pop. But not Bryan Danielson. A bunch of FACKING BULLSHIT if you ask me.

I even tried a Daniel Bryan chant, but I ended up looking like an asshole.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

A Terrorist Asshole?

JBL seemed to be inconsistent in his matches, sometimes even with the same people. His match at Wrestlemania with Cena was garbage, but their match at the following PPV was really good. But I did enjoy his work with Rey, as he was the biggest prick possible.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek thoughts on Morrison needing to be buried?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Say what you will, but Morrison's paid his dues. 

And Derek, you calling me a terrorist makes it okay for me to call you a ******. amirite?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Who the hell would bury him?








Oh wait, Trips is coming back soon.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone. I'd rather watch Kennedy than that shithead.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

You sound like Pyro. Wonder which one of yall hate Morrison more.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably Pyro but Morrison is legit "time to change the channel" fodder because I find him completely embarrassing. Gimmick is awful and I don't care for his flippiness even if he is a hell of an athlete.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

He's not that spot heavy. Dude can work. Def can't talk tho.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't like his work. I think he's pretty bad and his shit looks way too choreographed (FAKE) for my liking.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I think Eric is just upset that he can't do Parkour like JoMo.


And when it comes to Morrison, I am indifferent. He does some things I like, but they are counteracted by all the stupid stuff he does that I don't like.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have no interest in Parkour though until someone decides they can be a real life Batman.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Batman doesnt need parkour. He has a grappling hook and batmobile. He can also fly or something.

Maybe Morrison can for a Batman/Sting esque gimmick.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd prefer a Budd Dwyer gimmick from him.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't like or dislike Morrison. I think he's a good worker I guess.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just watched the 08 rumble and thought I'd just say how awesome it actually was.

It was going to be fantastic from the beginning by having HBK/Undertaker start things off, the crowd was awesome, they got rid of Khali quickly, had a good mix of comedy/serious eliminations, storyline progression, some nice returns (Foley, Piper/Snuka), a few young guys had a good showing (Morrison/Rhodes) and the final four/five was just great. Cena's return was a legitimate shock when it happened and was sold perfectly. Final two was great too. 

Thought it was a great rumble.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Face Morrsion is annoying. Heel MNM Nitro was great, I even liked him with a microphone while he was in MNM.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Johnny Nitro was pretty bad on the mic. Heel Morrison was good, and face Morrison is about as bad as Nitro. It's a mixture of the delivery and material I'm guessing


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Royal Rumble 2011*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs. Dolph Ziggler - ****
_Great match with great counters. First true MOTYC I've seen this year._

*WWE Championship*
The Miz(c) vs. Randy Orton - ***
_Pretty good for a Miz match. Got tons of time as well._

*Divas Championship - Fatal Four Way*
Natalya(c) vs. Michelle McCool vs. Layla vs. Eve - *1/2
_So Beth Phoenix beat Michelle and then Layla on back to back weeks of Smackown, but Eve is entered into this match. Ah yes, that makes sense. I added 1/2* for Eve's moonsault and Nattie's double sharpshooter._

The 40-Man Royal Rumble Match - ***1/2
_They started the match with CM Punk & Daniel Bryan. From there through the next 7 or 8 people it was prety much a markout moment. Striker noted Punk & Bryan had paid their dues in the "minor leagues" and it was a markout moment for the internet fans, and he was absolutely correct. Dueling chants of "Let's go Bryan!" "Let's go Punk" rang throughout the arena, Bryan eliminated the first two people from the Rumble, and had another awesome european uppercut-fest with William Regal. So yeah, I was pumped at the beginning of the Rumble. But it quited down. Eventually all of the New Nexus members got in and eliminated everyone. I wasn't too happy with the eliminations of Bryan and Morrison. Nexus ruled the ring until Cena entered, and he eliminated everyone... then tossed Punk. I was pretty fuckin pissed with that, but we'll move on. Punk & Hornswoggle(yes, Horny) dominated from there so the kids could have a laugh. As time went one you saw the returns of Booker T and Diesel, but they just jobbed, still fun though. When it got down to the final four, I wasn't happy with how they set it up. No Shaemus, no Punk, no Morrison, no Ziggler. Not cool. Barrett had done nothing but eliminate Diesel, Del Rio got buried immediately by Orton, and I had no idea Orton would even be in the match. But in the end I was happy with the winner, despite being buried by Orton and Cena during the match, and the ending was certainly a fun surprise. _

*Overall: 7.75/10*
_For a 4 match show, this was great. An awesome World Title match, a better than expected WWE Title match with a nice twist at the end, and a very fun Rumble to go along with it. No huge returns from Triple H or Christian or The Undertaker like some were hoping for, but you can deal with it._​


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I haven't had that much fun watching a Rumble match since I marked out in 2004 because "someone" won.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Edge/Ziggler- **** (Fantastic match, enjoyed it from start to finish. Ziggler's the fucking man, and Edge carried his own weight as well)
Miz/Orton- **1/2 (Decent match, better than I was expecting believe it or not).
Divas Title match- SKIPPED
RR Match- *** (Good match, but not so good for a Rumble match. It was disappointing to say the least).


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

so....



Spoiler: djdh



Mizzy retained? Fuck you.
Dorito del Royale with Cheese won? Fuck you.
Bryan was #2? Fuck you.
SANTINO MARELLA was runner up? FUCK....YOU.
Booker T and Diesel were in it? Fu- wait, Idk.

just....FUCK EVERYTHING


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Edge/Ziggler-****3/4
*Miz/Orton-***1/4
*Divas F4W-**1/2

*Royal Rumble match-***1/2

Yeh it was pretty horrible.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Attention losers in this thread. You are probably the few people on this forum who's opinions arent retarded. So, how was the Rumble?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Edge/Ziggler **** (Dolphy is the fucking man, he was brilliant and made Edge looking like a champ actually)

Chicks (didn't see it)

The Miz/Orton *1/2 (I just didn't like it, there's just something poor between these two, and random Nexus interference didn't help either)

RR Match **1/4 (Kudos for fresh and new winner, there were Nash and Booker, but this was just - solid)

Overall, fantastic opener, boring mid-part and huge surprise with Del Rio winning at the end = solid PPV.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Dolph/Edge - ***
Miz/Orton - **
Divas - LOL
RR Match - **** or so probably. I fucking loved it outside of a few WTF moments.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

KingCal said:


> Dolph/Edge - ***
> Miz/Orton - **
> Divas - LOL
> RR Match - **** or so probably. I fucking loved it outside of a few WTF moments.


Yeah, I usually think Cal's ratings are a bit harsh, but this is pretty spot-on here. The Edge/Ziggler match is getting fucking overrated as hell. Don't get me wrong, it was a good match, but it wasn't a MOTYC.

Edge/Ziggler - ***1/4
Orton/Miz - **
Divas Four Way - *1/2
Royal Rumble- **** 1/4
Overall:***1/4


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

Edge/Ziggler - ****
Orton/Miz - **
Divas Four Way - *
Royal Rumble- *****
Overall:****

Loved the whole ppv , (even with the divas match as "*" i still thoght it was alrite)


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

The rumble was absolute suckage, I can't believe anyone could possibly enjoy it, it was the most horribly booked pile of trash I have ever seen, it was almost TNA caliber, that was how bad it was.

-The Nexus domination was absolutely absurd, made everyone look like trash, especially as it didn't lead anywhere because superman Cena cleared them out in about a couple of minutes.
-John Morrison, who was being booked to be an ironman with his 'resiliency' lasted about 14 mins.
-Hornswoggle was in there for about 10 ins or so making the Rumble an entire joke, it's actually sad that the crowd could only react to Hornswoggle.
-The Corre did nothing, maybe a Corre/Nexus face off would've made sense and brought some excitement?
-Nobody was made to look good apart from the winner Alberto Del Rio and John Cena.
-There were no creative eliminations like there is in most years, everybody just simply got thrown over the top, no really close eliminations, nothing.
-We basically had a comedy ending, for a rumble, wtf is up with that?
-The crowd were dead, they were so fucking quiet even at the end of the match because the entire match had been so bad.

fpalm

/rant, I think but I'm sure I might be able to add to that list later.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Personally I liked the ending. Because quite frankly, it has never happened, ever. Its one of those moments were you start thinking to yourself 'oh my god could this actually happen?'

Its always been two titans in the end, well, this time, it was a pretty interesting twist. On one hand, alberto is credible, on the other, faces usually win the Rumble. Quite the moment.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Dolph/Edge - ***
Miz/Orton - ***
Divas - lol
Rumble - ****1/4

I really was only half-paying attention to the matches before the Rumble as I was too excited and really didn't care for them, but they seemed pretty good I guess. I'll probably give them another watch through.

But the Rumble itself was great. I had a ton of fun watching it and hadn't marked out during it like I did in 8 or so years. Everything about it was just so fun; Morrison's spot, Chavo randomly doing well, the Nexus bit, Booker and Diesel returning, even Hornswoggle was funny... the final 10 was great, and the ending with Santino. I thought the whole thing was fantastic, and my only complaint was that Diesel could have been booked better, and I personally was hoping for Ryder and Masters to last longer.

I think it's too early for Alberto Del Rio to be main eventing Wrestlemania, but I would certainly take him over Barrett, Seamus, Miz, Ziggler, Swagger, and every other random guy they've been throwing into title matches lately.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Allied Powers: The World's Greatest Tag Teams - Disc 1*

The Hart Foundation vs. The British Bulldogs - ***1/2
_MSG 9/23/85_

*WCW Tag Team Championship vs. IWGP Tag Team Championsip*
The Steiner Brothers(c) vs. Hiroshi Hase & Kensuke Sasaki - ***1/2
_Japan Supershow 3/21/91. This match gets ridiculously overrated. There's a ton of great action but little to no selling/psychology. And it felt too short to be a MOTYC._

*2 out of 3 Falls*
Killer Bees vs. Demolition - **3/4
_Houston, TX 10/9/87. Awful commentary from Bruce Prichard, Mike McGuirk, and someone named Duke._

*#1 Contender's Match*
Edge & Christian vs. The Hardy Boyz - *3/4
_King of the Ring '99. What the shit? This is the match you choose to showcase the Hardys?_

*Country Whipping Match*
The Fabulous Freebirds vs. Kerry & Kevin Von Erich - *
_WCCW 10/83. Pretty goofy concept. Each man has a belt and they just whip the hell out of each other. The crowd fucking loves it, but it's not much of a wrestling match._

The Funk Brothers vs. The Brisco Brothers - N/A
_Championship Wrestling from Florida in the '70s. Clipped._

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Harlem Heat(c) vs. The Steiner Brothers - **
_Hog Wild '96. Stupid ending._

*NWA United States Tag Team Championship*
The Fantastics(c) vs. The Midnight Express - ****
_Great American Bash '88. Jim Cornette was put in a straightjacket and hung in a cage above the ring. Great match, I wanna see more this on this set._

*Falls Count Anywhere Street Fight*
The Nasty Boys vs. Public Enemy - **1/4
_Superbrawl '96. Fun brawl that I've seen like 6 times._

Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard vs. The Rockers - ***1/2
_MSG 3/18/89 _

*Overall Disc Score: 7/10*
_Nothing that's gonna blow you away, but some solid stuff. Not too sure if it's gonna get better..._​


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

So, how many people actually thought Santino was going to win? Be honest now...


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I did. And i thought itwould be great, a total underdog Story, building it up and by Mania he is a master, oh well...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I did. I was hoping. Imagine it..... Santino vs The Miz for the WWE Title in the main event of WrestleMania. You would buy it for the lulz. 

Royal Rumble Ratings

Edge/Mr. Ziggles - ****
Miz/Orton - **
Divas - * (For Layla)
Royal Rumble Match - **** (Booker & Diesel are the only reasons tbh)


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought the royal rumble itself was an absolute mess.

- The first portion of the match was actually very good with Punk/Bryan starting things off. Adding Regal in there, then Morrison who had one of the most creative non eliminations in rumble history. Thing's were looking good, the action was good, the guys in the rumble were all looking good.
- Then Nexus came in and dominated, they eliminated two guys who should have been in for a long while. Morrison who was being previously booked as the 'superstar with no quit' and Daniel Bryan. That didn't make sense, they made them all look like crap to be honest.
- We then got an incredibly long Nexus domination period which killed the crowd.
- After Nexus had been booked as dominant for ages, Cena runs in and single handedly eliminates them all, making all the guys they eliminated look even more like shit as well as Nexus looking like a joke.
- We then went from Nexus dominating to John Cena and bloody Hornswaggle of all people dominating.
- Poor Tyson Kidd had to job to a midget.
- The Corre was a complete non factor and were made to look like jobbers (Gabriel/Slater)
- Kane as number forty was one of the most anti-climactic last entrants I'd ever seen.
- The final four was just...underwhelming.
- Aside from Cena and Del Rio, nobody in the match looked any good at all.
- The match was such a mess that when it came down to it...I couldn't have cared less for Del Rio winning, and apparently the crowd couldn't either.

It was just utter garbage. I thought with the increase to forty guys they might be doing it to give someone a push by breaking records or doing something like that but it was just meaningless. One of the worst royal rumbles I've seen in ages. I'm not usually negative about PPV matches either, but the royal rumble was...terrible.

Ziggler/Edge was good, the other two title matches were mediocre.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Attention losers in this thread. You are probably the few people on this forum who's opinions arent retarded. So, how was the Rumble?


I saw from the end of the Miz/Orton match on and didn't pay too much attention to the Divas match (pretty much just saw the begining and end of it) but I loved the shit out of the Rumble match. Most fun i've had watching Wrestling (well current stuff at least) in probably at least a year, possibly two.

I would have LOL'd hard if Morrison messed up his big spot. I hate that motherfucker he's awful.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Why am I seeing so much hate on the rumble then? Usually Cal and Hamm (great cop buddy name too, just sayin) are the most cynical bastards on this place.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

People overrate RR Match too much. It was solid at best. Edge/Ziggler, on the other hand, was great.

I fucking hate Raw main events from last 12 months - Orton, Barrett, Sheamus, The Miz. Many baaaad matches happened with these guys in the mix. Raw title picture is pretty awful nowadays.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm definitely watching Edge/Ziggler at some point. To hell with everything else unless someone drops the DVD at my door for free or something.

@Guy with Randy Orton avatar (Jack Evans something? Idk I barely look at usernames): You and I are on the same page for pretty much everything on that DVD. Let's hope you and I are on the same page for RnR/Russians becauase that doesn't get enough sugar.

Yeah raw has really been bad.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Edge/Ziggler - ***1/4
Orton/Miz - **1/4
Divas Four Way - *
Royal Rumble- ***1/2
Overall:***


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

My ratings:

Edge/Dolph: ***3/4 - Shoot me, I enjoyed it.
Miz/orton: **1/4
Divas: *1/4
Rumble: **1/4 (Winner saved it for me)

Despite the poor ratings I enjoyed the show. It was fun throughout but quality wise it wasn't top notch.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> Why am I seeing so much hate on the rumble then? Usually Cal and Hamm (great cop buddy name too, just sayin) are the most cynical bastards on this place.


1. Cal and Hamm needs to be made. I'm all for it. Plus the whole "British/American" thing would make it even better. 

2. Don't know about McQueen, but when it comes to RR matches, I'm just a fucking mark for them. My favourite event of the year, and the match I always look forward to no matter what. Takes something REALLY bad to make me not like a rumble match *cough*1999*cough*.

I'll be reviewing the event tomorrow anyway, so my thoughts might change when I'm not watching it live.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd like to point out i'm not a mark for Rumble matches, but last night was a lot of fun. Largely due to CM Punk and.. Hornswoggle!?

Cal & Hamm. I like it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

But.....But......1999 was the attitude era. theres wuz teh blood nd HArdCorez rastling liek auStin. hw u h8?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The Royal Rumble match was awesome. The title matches were a-okay too. Good show.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I thought the Rumble was great and Edge/Ziggler was good.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

People should watch the PPV's with friends. Makes it way better.


I had a blast. Bryan vs Punk vs Regal was a dream come true. The Nexus/Corre brawl was cool. Booker T coming back was great. 3 Amigos & Morrison's spot were awesome.


Good fun.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Started watching the Rumble. Edge/Ziggler was really good but not four star level for me. I still think Miz/Morrison from Raw 1/3 is the best match this year. Miz/Orton was alright aka better than I expected. Divas match up next.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

WWE MOTY's so far for me:

1. Miz/morrison ****
2. Edge/Ziggler RR ***3/4
3. CM Punk/Cena RAW ***1/2


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*WWE Royal Rumble 2011*

There is nothing in wrestling that I look forward to than the Royal Rumble Match, and this year its no different!


*Edge Vs Dolph Ziggler - World Heavyweight Championship*

If Edge uses the spear, he is DQ'd and will lose the WHC. Michael Cole loves it because apparently Edge not being able to use the spear makes it an even playing field now, as the spear gave Edge an unfair advantage. Damn those finishing moves! So, based on that logic, shouldn't Dolph's Zig Zag or Sleeper be banned? Oh wait, I'm trying to bring logic into wrestling .

So pleased that Dolph is getting a PPV title shot, just a shame there was pretty much no chance of him leaving. Even bigger shame because that means Edge will remain champion. And Edge has been stale for as long as Cena now.

Early in the match Edge goes after the mid section/ribs of the challenger, which is smart given the fact Ziggler has to be hurting after the multiple spears on SD a few days earlier.

More smart wrestling, this time from Ziggler who focuses his attack on Edge's neck, which works on a couple of levels. Firstly, Ziggler's 2 main finishing moves (Zig Zag and Sleeper) both target the neck. And secondly, Edge was out for over a year in 2003/2004 with a broken neck, so there is a good chance its never been the same since. Of course, the commentators don't bring this point up because, well, it happened more than a week ago.

Ziggler on offence here isn't anything to write home about (but perfectly acceptable to write a blog about  ), but at least it makes perfect sense and isn't a bunch of random shit for no reason (speaking of... Hi Kurt Angle!  ). While it makes sense, it just isn't that engaging. I'm not bored, but at the same time I'm not in awe of anything being done. The crowd not exactly giving a shit doesn't help the viewing either lol.

One of the things I've been very disappointed about in this match is how they didn't play up the "can't use the spear" stipulation. The announcers make a huge deal out of it the entire match, but Edge doesn't do much in the match. It was awesome to see him pull out the Education submission that he hasn't used since like, 2002, and then hitting the Killswitch (or is it back to Unprettier? Pretty sure Striker called it that, but it IS Striker after all), but other than that he didn't make it seem like not being able to use the spear was anaything major. Guy should have watched HBK/Orton from Survivor Series 2007. THAT is how you work a match with your finisher taken away.

As they go into the finishing stretch, Vickie gets on the apron to help her man, and... Kelly Kelly comes out? She beats up Vickie and knocks her out. So... is she with Edge? Did Vickie do something to her? Did I miss something? Makes her seem like a hypocrite after all those times she complained to Drew McIntyre about his random outbursts of anger .

Edge then proceeds to make Ziggler's finishers look like shit by kicking out of one, and countering the other after staying in the hold for a period of time. During all of this, the ref is knocked down, and Edge hits a spear. Ziggler perhaps oversells it, but it looks awesome, and tbh Edge's spear is complete shit anyway so it NEEDS someone to sell it like that.

Just to finish Dolph off, he hits the Killswitch for the 3 count. Unfortunately that's probably as close as Christian is going to come to winning a WHC match .

Match is solid, but doesn't really go into a high gear like I thought it might. Plus they hardly played up on the "no spear" stipulation like I was hoping, and in the end it didn't even matter because he still hit a spear.

Disappointing, but not horrible. Would have made a good TV match, but not what you SHOULD expect from a PPV match (though what you should expect and what we actually get these days on PPV are 2 completely different things).

*Rating: **3/4*


*The Miz Vs Randy Orton - WWE Title*

Lol, second year in a row that Miz has been the second match on the card defending a title (last year Vs MVP for the US title).

I can't remember the last time I've been so disinterested in a WWE/World Champion like I have with The Miz. Edge currently comes close, but that's it. I'd rather Kane and Cena were champions tbh.

As for Orton... well, the guy IS talented, but for some reason he is unable to show that talent while also being a face. Give me 04/07 Orton back please.

So, the match. Good GOD is this dull. Like, really fucking dull. Its mostly a brawl with a few chinlocks here and there by Miz... and neither guy is good at brawling (Orton's punches are TERRIBLE), and Miz can't work a hold to save his life. Man needs to watch some Arn Anderson or Jake Roberts. In face, everyone should. Now. Would be better than watching this boring arse match again.

Ha, even one of WWE's most loyal fans, The Sign Guy, went to get a beer during this match. Wise choice.

The end for this match sucks. Not just because Miz retains the title, but because Punk costing Orton the title means its most likely gonna be Punk Vs Orton at WM, instead of Punk Vs Cena. Which leaves Cena to face someone else... like Miz. Urgh.

That's it. Not much else to say about this one. Its boring. Neither guy looks that good. Finish worked with Miz's whole "I'm fucking useless and can't win a match myself" title gimmick, but it completely killed the WM card.

*Rating: *1/2*


*Natalya Vs Layla Vs Michelle McCool Vs Eve - WWE Divas Title*

Oh boy, instead of 3 divas in this match, we now get 4! If there is one thing that can make a wwe divas match better, its MORE participants!

Urgh.

Started off as a handicap match, but got changed to a 4 way with Eve. When Eve's music hits I had no idea who the hell it was until she came out. That's how much I care about the divas division.

Eve wins. Random. As far as diva matches go, it didn't make me want to slit my wrists, so that's something.

*Rating: 1/2**


*2011 Royal Rumble Match*



A first for the RR this year... 40 participants instead of 30! Will more guys make it better though? Will it even matter that much? Time to find out!

CM Punk comes out at #1, but before #2 can come out, Wade Barrett and Corre show up to beat the hell out of him. Nexus come out, and they brawl. Nobody really cares. They finally stop, and everyone but Punk goes away.

Who is #2? Danile Bryan! Fuck yeah, Punk Vs Bryan!

Great to hear the fans reacting to Punk Vs Bryan, which makes a change from their general shittyness throughout the night.

OMG NUMBER 3 IS GABRIAL FROM TEH CORRE! CORRE VS NEXUS!!!

Yeah, nobody cares still. Thankfully Gabriel misses his delayed 450 splash and Bryan sends him packing.

The jobbers continue to come with Zach Ryder entering #4. Bryan takes care of him too. Go Bryan!

Regal is out at #5, and gets a nice pop and a Regal chant. About damn time! Regal in the same ring with Punk and Bryan is just awesome. He needs more matches with Bryan over the US title. Speaking of, we get a repeat from their match a month or so ago, as they trade European uppercuts. Bryan then proceeds to kick everyone in the head .

Awesome that Regal isn't treated like Gabriel and Ryder, and actually stays in the match for a little while yet. More Regal = .

Damn, Regal is eliminated a few minutes later. Longer than Gabriel and Ryder, but not long enough. At least before he goes, he helps set up one of the best false eliminations in RR history. He shoves Morrison off the apron, and Morrison clings to the barricade, climbs up onto it, walks across to the steel steps and jumps onto them to get back in the ring. Fucking awesome. Not a fan of the guy but it was impressive as hell... plus I picked him to win the whole thing .

A few minutes later, Punk gets some help as Husky Harris shows up.

#10 is up next, and its... CHAVO! Bah. Waste of a spot. Chavo Guerrero: The only man to hit 11 suplexes in a row yet only do Three Amigos once. I miss Eddie .

The ring has filled up a bit now, and gets even fuller with Mark Henry, who does everyone a favour and eliminated Chavo.

Michael McGulluty... McGuuuillairty... Hennig shows up not too long after, followed by Otunga, and we now have 4 Nexus members in the match at the same time. This leads to a mass elimination with Nexus standing tall.

So, who is the first guy to take on the Nexus? Its... its... OMG ITS MATT HARDY! MATT HARDY IS BACK! Oh wait, its just Tyler Reks.

Guys come out, charge into the ring like retards, and get eliminated. Did nobody do their homework here? Bossman came out with just Rikishi in the ring in 2000 and he waited for someone else to come out. Unfortunately it was Test and Test didn't like him, but Bossman didn't get eliminated for quite a while still, something that probably wouldn't have happened had he faced Rikishi alone!

The biggest threat to Nexus for quite some time is Khali, who takes everyone down and eliminates Harris, but the next entrant is Mason Ryan who manages to take care of the Punjabi Playboy.

Punk is awesome throughout all of this, acting so damn pleased when he and nexus are alone in the ring waiting for someone, and then being scared for his life when someone poses any kind of threat. Oh, and his "what's up?" bit was great.

Booker T returns (hope its just for the one match) and starts picking everyone apart (while Hennig just stands around looking like a green rookie) before finally getting eliminated too. Take that Booker! Striker's "I'm marking out, bro" comment was just horrible. Made him sound like a arse more than an excited fan.

So far this Rumble has been great. Like, really great. Nexus dominating has been awesome, but unfortunately the superman booking of John Cena ruins it all as he charges in and takes care of everyone but Punk. Yeah, leaving Punk alone with Cena was a good spot to do, but did Cena have to come in and do THAT straight away? Took momentum away from Nexus and made everyone who came before Cena that failed look like useless fucks.

Things get worse as some familiar Irish music plays... and Hornswoggle comes out instead of Finlay. BULL. SHIT. Oh, and then guess what? PUNK GETS ELIMINATED. Yey. Hornswoggle is still in, and Punk is gone.

As if Cena single handedly destroying Nexus wasn't enough, they now decided that a Cena/Hornswoggle domination of the RR would be good. One man and a midget doing the job that 4 fully grown men were doing earlier.

Gotta admit though, I DID get a kick out of Heath Slater being dominated by a man and a midget. I hate Slater.

Oh, and I have just one thing to say: Cena and a Midget doing the 5 Knuckle Shuffle together. Its still PG, right?

Finally Sheamus manages to put a stop to Hornswoggle when he kicks him in the head and send him out of the rumble.

The ring keeps filling up, nothing amazing, but then... #32...

BIG DADDY MOTHERFUCKING COOL DIESEL. MARK. THE. FUCK. OUT. MOMENT. Amazing how dying his hair black makes him look just as young as he did in the 1994 RR lol. Also, Diesel gets the BIGGEST reaction of the night. Even Rey gets booed for 619'ing him. So fucking glad he showed up as Diesel too. Apparently he was supposed to be Diesel again in 2003 but didn't want to dye his hair or something, so he just stayed as Nash. Always been a fan of the guy, but more so for his Diesel character because I grew up with the guy being Diesel, and he was probably my second favourite for a number of years.

Diesel lasts a few minutes, but gets eliminated by Barrett. Bah. At least the fans keep chanting his name because he's awesome. Not awesome, however, is The Miz joining commentary while A-Ri joins the rumble.

Big Show comes out #35, and on his way to the ring stares down Nash who is making his way to the back. WM match between these two please.

:lmao, gotta love Barrett when Big Show is coming into the ring. Everyone still standing kinda stops and turn towards show... but Barrett has better ideas and smashes Riley's head into the turnbuckle instead. Show might be a favourite to win, but they don't need A-Ri to help them! 

And A-Ri. What can we say about him. The guy BOTCHED his own elimination. And nobody seems to notice. Hell, I didn't even notice until about 5 minutes later when the commentators mention it. Even funnier when you have MIZ talking about how great Riley is... only to realise he has gone.

Big Zeke is impressive when he shows up, single handedly eliminating The Big Show! Wouldn't mind seeing those two go one on one as well.

Santino shows up, takes a shitty kick from Sheamus, then disappears under the bottom rope. I remember watching live and thinking that they probably forgot about the guy, but nope, he DOES return at the end!

Alberto is #37, and while I WANTED him to win, I didn't think they would pull the trigger on him so soon. He doesn't do much at first, just takes a beating from Orton who comes out next.

:lmao :lmao :lmao at Orton and Cena having not one, but TWO failed "epic stare downs" in this match. You can tell they were going for a "Hogan/warrior" or "Rock/Austin" moment where its just them left standing and the fans go apeshit because they want to see the top 2 babyfaces go at it. Of course, since we have seen it 1012398347892021893874889283213.2783 times already, NOBODY GIVES A SHIT.

Speaking of nobody giving a shit... Kane is #30. Disappointed that we didn't get any Undertaker mind games or shit, instead Kane gets eliminated normally by Rey.

We finally get down to the final "4" with Cena, Orton, Barrett and Del Rio (and Santino outside somewhere). By this point I was half expecting Cena to win it again, but Miz does the only good thing he has ever done in his career by taking care of Cena.

In the end, its ALBERRRRRRRTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEL RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO left standing after Barrett and Orton are gone! But wait... what about Santino?!?! He's still alive! OMG COBRA! SANTINO! SANTINO! SANTINO! Nope. Del Rio eliminates him too.

AAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLBBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEL RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAS WON... AGAIN!

Awesome. Wanted him to win, wasn't sure he would, but so damn happy he did.

Overall, this was the most fun I've had watching wrestling since Undertaker/HBK WM 26. On a rewatch, it wasn't quite as fun, but still very fun and enjoyable. A hell of a lot to like about it. There are though, a number of things to hate about this match. Cena's booking against Nexus. Hornswoggle and Cena dominating for a while. No awesome surprises outside of Diesel (Booker doesn't count because he isn't good), as I was expecting a HHH return, something from The Undertaker (maybe similar to 2004), and possible an appearance from Jericho and Christian.

That being said, the positives FAR outweigh the negatives imo, and this still turns out to be one of the better RR matches. Amazing to think it could have been BETTER had some of the booking choices been different.

*Rumble Match Rating: *****





*Overall Show Rating: 4 out of 10*

A pretty damn poor RR event unfortunately, but the Rumble match itself is enough reason to take a look at the PPV.​


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I still think the ending with Santino is brilliant. Seriously, over 20 years and its NEVER ended this way. I havent seen a Rumble ending this hialrious since Savage tried to pin Yoko and got thrown over the rope by the kickout :lmao


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Best part was Satintino's facial expressions. He LEGIT looked like he was crying. :lmao


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Sheik said:


> Best part was Satintino's facial expressions. He LEGIT looked like he was crying. :lmao


Haha, yeah THE ITALIAN PASSION!!!!

That was pretty funny.



Good write-up other guy.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler - Royal Rumble 1/30/11
Good match but I expected more after seeing a lot of people give it four stars. It was solid the whole way through and some of the nearfalls at the end were good but big chunks of the match were uninspiring. I wouldn't call anything they did bad but I can't say I was totally into it at all times and the crowd didn't really come alive until the finishing stretch either. That powerbomb counter Edge hit was dope though. Edge's best match in a while and another strong Ziggler performance, but not a legit MOTYC like some people are saying.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> WWE MOTY's so far for me:
> 
> 1. Miz/morrison ****
> 2. Edge/Ziggler RR ***3/4
> 3. CM Punk/Cena RAW ***1/2





Ownage™;9299968 said:


> That's my top 3 as well.


How in the hell could you have Edge/Ziggler and Punk/Cena over the Royal Rumble match?

EDIT: Does anybody know who that is on the RR poster between Orton and Mysterio? I have no fucking clue. :lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> How in the hell could you have Edge/Ziggler and Punk/Cena over the Royal Rumble match?
> 
> EDIT: Does anybody know who that is on the RR poster between Orton and Mysterio? I have no fucking clue. :lmao


I haven't seen the Rumble match yet. About to watch it now.

I think it might be Ziggler.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I could be wrong but I think its Ziggler too.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Just watched the Rumble. Didn't like it that much. Thought it was great for the first half hour or so but then it went downhill.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> How in the hell could you have Edge/Ziggler and Punk/Cena over the Royal Rumble match?


I didn't like the rumble at all, I give it about ***.

Having said that even if I did enjoy it a lot I probably wouldn't count it in my MOTY list.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Ziggler/Edge was match of the night imo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ownage™;9300291 said:


> Just watched the Rumble. Didn't like it that much. Thought it was great for the first half hour or so but then it went downhill.


It did get a little cluttered towards the end. Things like I completely forgot Cena (most notably) was still in the match for a little while. Was distracted by Diesel's return etc. Was a lot of fun though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

A fine review of the Royal Rumble by Cal. I agree with his thoughts on the Rumble match but I enjoyed the whole show a lot more than him. The women's match was ridiculous from every PoV but w/e.

Ratings~
Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler: ***1/2*
The Miz vs. Randy Orton: ***1/4*
Royal Rumble Match: *****1/4*

Best Matches of the year:
Royal Rumble Match: *****1/4*
The Miz vs. John Morrison FCA: *****
Kane vs. Edge LMS: ***3/4*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I liked Edge/Ziggler, have it around ***1/2. Miz/Orton was pretty much average, around **1/4-**1/2. Didn't care for the Divas match as per usual but loved the Rumble, lowest I'd rate it would be ****, it was great fun with logical booking for the most part.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I caught Edge/Ziggler last night and the chemistry these two had with all of the counters they pulled off was fantastic. The tempo/pace is stellar here as well as Edge's and Ziggler's psychology. I loved how Edge busted out some of his arsenal he's kept on the shelf for years now because he can't use his deadliest weapon as a finisher. Ziggler's control segments were very strong and focused on Edge's past neck injury which also happens to be the set-up to Ziggler’s entire set of signature moves. 

Every move was delivered with an extra oomph so that built the intensity more for me. Ziggler's 'sense of urgency' was high and felt through his offense; Edge's energy felt like he had entered into survival mode by the last 1/3 of the match, and that only made Ziggler look stronger and more credible; and that crowd was HOT from start to finish. The overall atmosphere of this match felt big time to me. 

Even though the Kelly interference was kind of random (a better touch would have been Kaitlyn coming out), she did beat that ass well so I can't complain. 

Ziggler is one of the best bumpers in the entire world and he made the Spear and Unprettier look 2X more impactful than anyone else. I love this match and it is my current front-runner MOTYC.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

My current MOTYC list would look something like this:

1. 2011 RR Match - ****
2. Ummm... maybe Show/Ziggler/Cody/McIntyre from the first SD of the year. Thought it was around ***1/4 or something. Just a ton of fun.

Haven't really thought anything else this year so far (in WWE or TNA) has been very good. Might have forgotten some random match, and I've not seen a Superstars show this year yet, so no doubt my list is incomplete atm.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

You didn't like Miz/Morrison or Cena/Punk?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Ownage™ said:


> You didn't like Miz/Morrison or Cena/Punk?


Didn't think much to Miz/Morrison, and Cena/Punk is a match I should rewatch because I only remember the finish lol.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Mine would probably be;

Rumble ****
Miz/Morrison ***1/2
Ziggler/Edge ***1/2
Punk/Cena ***1/4

Don't watch any puro or indy so can't rate that against anything either.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Finally got to watch the Rumble last night and I even taped Raw and avoided this site so it wouldn't be spoiled for me.

Edge/Ziggler - ***1/2

It was a very good match and was MOTN for sure. For being a twenty minute match it kept a good pace and didn't get to boring at any point.

Miz/Orton - **

I almost fell asleep while watching this. These two have no chemistry and hopefully we don't see this again. Miz proved how average he is again and Michael Cole proved how annoying he is.

Layla/McCool/Natalya/Eve - 3/4*

It was a Diva match so I didn't care and adding Eve out of nowhere didn't help me care more. In fact I thought it was going to be Awesome Kong so Eve killed it for me and her silent reaction from the crowd means they weren't pleased either.

Rumble Match - ***1/4

It started off good and then New Nexus killed the momentum and Hornswoggle tea bagged it. I marked out for Morrison's near elimination and Diesel though for sure. The moment Ziggler came out I knew Orton would be coming as well so that was no surprise. The lack of Core/Nexus action in the Rumble was disappointing to say the least. Mexican JBL winning got the smallest reaction I have ever seen a Rumble winner get. It was so anti climactic it left the crowd pretty much silent. This goes with 2006 as a forgetful and terrible Rumble in regards to who won and how they got there. He could have at least eliminated a few people but he only eliminated two. Mark Henry, Mason Ryan and Daniel Bryan eliminated two people. Cena and Punk were the only guys who even looked good which is really sad considering there were ten more guys. I am not excited for Mania at all now unless we get Sting/Taker.

Overall 7/10 for Edge/Ziggler and the Rumble which despite being disappointing is still exciting.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Got nothing to add regarding the Rumble, but I've watched a lot of Finlay's 2006 lately and I really wish he was an active competitor nowadays. I'd take anything from 4 minute matches with Darren Young to him "passing the Irish torch" to Sheamus or whatever nutty ideas the guys on this site have. Finlay vs. Finlay in a Finlay on a pole match with special guest referee Finlay would suffice.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah1993 U Jelly?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

that phrase sucks like all others on this site (namely the rants section, which also sucks).


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Watched Jericho/Michaels WHC Ladder match from No Mercy last night. 

Good stuff overall I thought, some good spots I liked Jericho in this one a lot. I thought some of the selling was a little dis-jointed in spots, and didn't care for the ending too much. Still enjoyed it though.

****


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah1993 would watch Finlay having sex with himself and rate it 7 STARZ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not even sure what U Jelly means Yeah1993.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I think it means "are you jealous?".

@redead that's a little sick but I'd watch him do most things and rate it a billion stars.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Clique said:


> I caught Edge/Ziggler last night and the chemistry these too had with all of the counters they pulled off was fantastic. The tempo/pace is stellar as well as Edge's and Ziggler's psychology. I loved how Edge busted out some of his arsenal he's kept on the shelf for year's now because he can't use his deadliest weapon as a finisher.
> 
> Ziggler's control segments were very strong and focused on Edge's past neck injury which also happens to be the set-up to all of Ziggler's signature moves. Every move was delivered with an extra oomph so that built the intensity more for me. Ziggler's 'sense of urgency' was high and felt through his offense; Edge felt like he was enter into survival mode by the last 1/3 of the match, and that only makes Ziggler look stronger and more credible; and that crowd was HOT from start to finish. The overall energy of this match felt big time to me.
> 
> Even though the Kelly interference was kind of random (a better touch would have been Kaitlyn coming out), however, Kelly did beat that ass well so I can't complain. Ziggler is one of the best bumpers in the entire world and he made the Spear and Unprettier look 2X more impactful than anyone else. I love this match and it is my current front-runner MOTYC.


Brilliantly put, and is the reason I have the match at ****, and the second best match of the year thus far (second to Morrison/Miz WWE Title match... though I do need to rewatch it). 

And as far as people saying Ziggler is the reason why the match was great, remember it takes two to tango. Undertaker/Batista WM23, Shawn/Cena on Raw in London, Umaga/Cena RR08, Undertaker/Big Show CC08, and Morrison/Miz WWE Title match on Raw are all matches that had a much weaker in ring competitor to the other, yet I'd never say "Morrison carried this match" or "Shawn made his match with Cena" when it comes to high level quality matches like those. One man can only do so much in a match, but to make a **** quality match for, or hell even a ***1/2 match (as many rate the Edge/Ziggler match) requires both to perform at that higher/excellent level. Edge did that, and Ziggler performed at his amazing level he has been for a while now. While I will agree Ziggler is the muchstronger in ring performer right now, Edge did much better in that one match than he has done since his return from his injury at the RR 2010. If it was just Ziggler carrying the whole match, I couldn't see it being given anymore than (in star ratings) **3/4, or (in plain English) being a decent match. 

I guess if that's how you feel about the match, then go ahead and say Ziggler carried it as much as you want


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've seen matches that were ***1/2+ where one guy did all the work. I just brought up Dick Murodch vs. Wild Samoan Afa on another forum and believe you me Afa did nothing to make the match that good at all. Rude vs. Warrior from SummerSlam 89 is another one. Guerrero vs. RVD Backlash 2002 was practically an Eddie show as well.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Randy Orton vs Triple H vs JBL vs John Cena - Backlash 2009: ****


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

EBboy™;9302479 said:


> Brilliantly put, and is the reason I have the match at ****, and the second best match of the year thus far (second to Morrison/Miz WWE Title match... though I do need to rewatch it).
> 
> And as far as people saying Ziggler is the reason why the match was great, remember it takes two to tango. Undertaker/Batista WM23, Shawn/Cena on Raw in London, Umaga/Cena RR08, Undertaker/Big Show CC08, and Morrison/Miz WWE Title match on Raw are all matches that had a much weaker in ring competitor to the other, yet I'd never say "Morrison carried this match" or "Shawn made his match with Cena" when it comes to high level quality matches like those. One man can only do so much in a match, but to make a **** quality match for, or hell even a ***1/2 match (as many rate the Edge/Ziggler match) requires both to perform at that higher/excellent level. Edge did that, and Ziggler performed at his amazing level he has been for a while now. While I will agree Ziggler is the muchstronger in ring performer right now, Edge did much better in that one match than he has done since his return from his injury at the RR 2010. If it was just Ziggler carrying the whole match, I couldn't see it being given anymore than (in star ratings) **3/4, or (in plain English) being a decent match.
> 
> I guess if that's how you feel about the match, then go ahead and say Ziggler carried it as much as you want


Ziggler was great with his bumping, selling and execution like he's consistently been for the last year but Edge was also great too like I mentioned with his psychology and selling. Great effort by both men.

I need to see Miz/Morrison again too. That is probably my #2 for the year. I probably won't see the actual Royal Rumble match until WWE Classics puts it up in a couple months.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Just watch it on dailymotion, unless you're only interested in seeing it in a decent quality.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I just don't feel like watching a match that long on the computer. It'll be on WWE Classics soon enough and I have plenty of other things to watch. Thanks though


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7wZSwGM-dE&feature=player_embedded

This looks fantastic. I'll be buying for sure.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am going to buy a dvd tomorrow but don't which. Thinking of either Rey Mysterio biggest little man, Viva la Raza, Raw 15th anniversary or the Greatest stars of the 90's. Some opinions please


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Viva La Raza


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Viva La Raza. Then buy Rey's next time. Between them you get almost all of their epic matches from 05 (or you DO get all of them from 05, I forget the exact match listings).


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thx for quick reply prob getting Viva la Raza tomorrow then, along with Money in the Bank


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

WCW Bash At The Beach 1996

*Singles Match
Rey Mysterio Jr. vs Psychosis*

Best match of the night overall and the opening match was often the best in WCW as it usually featured the Cruiserweights. Mysterio was so damn quick at this time in his career. This was Psychosis' debut and Mysterio had only debuted months before so the luchadores were just being introduced. These two must have faced each other a thousand times but this was their first encounter in WCW and some of the spots were brilliant. They pulled off stuff that was unheard of in mainstream wrestling athat time. It was no surprise that WCW started to become more popular during this year than WWE, who were still stuck in the eighties. Mysterio gets the win when they turns a Top Rope Splash Mountain into a Top Rope Hurricarana for the win. 
****3/4*

*Carson City Silver Dollar Match
Big Bubba vs John Tenta*

Big Bossman vs Earthquake doesn't sound like a classic and this wasn't but it was what you'd expect in terms of it being a typical big man slgufest. The aim was to climb up a pole on the side of the ring and retrieve a sock which was filled with dollar coins to hit your opponent with, which probably isn't the smartest idea for a gimmick match when you've got two guys the size of the two men in this match. Tenta eventually gets the win when he retrieved the sock from Jimmy Hart, who climbed up the pole and hit Bubba with it before getting the pin.
**1/2*

*Taped Fist Match
Diamond Dallas Page vs Hacksaw Jim Duggan*

This was a short match and was okay for what it was. DDP was doing the arrogant rich guy gimmick at the time and did a good job with it. I'm not really sure why it was a Taped Fist match either considering DDP rips Duggan's and uses his fists about twice in the five minutes the match lasted. DDP eventually got the win with The Diamond Cutter.
**3/4*

*Double Dog Collar Match
Public Enemy vs The Nasty Boys*

This was just an all out brawl with them beating the hell out of each other with weapons ranging from steel chairs to surfboards and inflatable rubber sharks. Considering these ain, this was something that wasn't too familiar with mainstream audiences in 96. Not a very good match by any means but I guess it was fun. The Nastys get the win when they irish whip Grunge into a chain that they have taken off.
****

*WCW Cruiserweight Title Match
Dean Malenko (c) vs Disco Inferno*

Good match as expected with some great work from Malenko, who dominates the majority of it. People go on about how WCW held people down and while people like Jericho, Guerrero and Benoit succeeded when they moved to pastures new, Malenko never had it better than he did in WCW. They left him alone and let his wrestling skills do the talking for him and it worked. Anyway, Malenko got the win with a Tiger Driver into a Texas Cloverleaf for the submission. 
***3/4*

*Singles Match
Steve McMichael vs Joe Gomez*

Served its purpose but probably lasted a little too long at ten minutes for a glorified squash and people shouldn't really have to pay squashes. McMichael had just become a full time wrestler and had turned heel and joined The Horsemen and this was about his third match, so this was basically just filler to get McMichael over against a bit of a jobber in Gomez. Gomez was a pretty good worker and made him look good though. McMichael got the win with the Tombstone Piledriver.
****


*WCW United States Title Match
Konnan (c) vs Ric Flair*

This was a decent match but I thought it might be better than it was. They didn't have that great chemistry. It was paint by numbers Flair stuff really, just seemed like he was going through the motions for the most part. Still, don't want to criticise it too much because it certainly wasn't bad. Flair had two valets at the time, Elizabeth and Woman and they both take it in turns to distract the referee or interfere in the match. Flair gets the win when Woman nails Konnan with her shoe and Flair uses the ropes for leverage in his cover to win the title. 
***1/2*

*Tag Team Match
The Giant and Kevin Sullivan vs Chris Benoit and Arn Anderson*

Weird match really. It's shorter than I expected and stops just as it starts to get going. Benoit and Anderson were members of the Four Horsemen alongside Flair and McMichael and Sullivan and Giant were members of The Dungeon of Doom, Giant was WCW World Heavyweight Champion at the time. This is alright but doesn't get enough time to get out of second gear. Giant gets the win when he Chokeslams Anderson.
***1/4*

*Six Man Tag Match
The Outsiders and Hulk Hogan vs Sting, Lex Luger and Randy Savage*

A good match the hot crowd certainly help that. As with the great buildup leading up to the match, the match itself is booked tremendously. The suspense leading to the reveal of the ''third man'' is great. It starts off as The Outsiders vs Team WCW and then Luger is injured inadvertantly and knocked off the apron by Sting early, making it a tag team match. Is Luger going to back out as the third man? Did Sting knock him off the apron on purpose? Of course, Hogan comes out, legdrops Savage, completes the most famous heel turn of all-time and the rest is history. There's no proper finish but the match was the least important part of the story so that doesn't matter.
*****

Hogan then cuts a brilliant promo afterwards explaining his heel turn, talking about how he made pro wrestling and how the fans mean nothing to him and a slew of garbage is promptly thrown towards the ring. Just brilliant stuff and a perfect cliffhanger.

*Overall Rating:* This show is one of the most memorable wrestling shows of all time for the Hogan heel turn and the forming of the NWO. WCW hadn't properly kicked into gear yet, WCW was in a transition period until it went into overdrive after this show but the whole feel of the show with the announcers constantly talking about the Hostile Takeover and the whole buildup to the main event make it very much worth watching.

On the whole, its not full of great stuff. The card isn't great bar the opener and the main event but they have enough to make it a very watchable show. *7.5/10*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

hanshanshans911 said:


> I am going to buy a dvd tomorrow but don't which. Thinking of either Rey Mysterio biggest little man, Viva la Raza, Raw 15th anniversary or the Greatest stars of the 90's. Some opinions please


When you get a chance definitely pick up "The Biggest Little Man" set too. It's probably one of my top 5 favorite sets ever and it is pack with quality matches (almost 30).


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Viva La Raza. Then buy Rey's next time. Between them you get almost all of their epic matches from 05 (or you DO get all of them from 05, I forget the exact match listings).


Neither set (nor any other) includes the first Smackdown match of 2005.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

I was there live for Eddie/Rey at the beginning of 05. It's still the best match I've ever seen live, the Rey outcheating Eddie finish rules


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

superdupersonic said:


> Neither set (nor any other) includes the first Smackdown match of 2005.


I'm guessing that one wasn't when they were feuding, right? Not that it excuses the fact it isn't on a set, but the SD 05 when they were in a feud in 05 was epic and NEEDED to be on a set no matter what (and is ).


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Eddie vs. Rey from Great American Bash 05 is not on their DVDs either.

I want WWE to make another Rey Mysterio DVD.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Its not? I must have watched it on the Eddie comp then lol... .

And I'd rather they make another Eddie DVD that Rey tbh.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

On that DVD would you want more WCW Eddie or WWE Eddie?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Well preferably a mix . But if it was WWE Eddie heavy, then as much 2003-2005 as possible would be required.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - Raw 12/29/03: ****

Shawn Michaels vs John Cena - Raw 4/23/07: ****1/2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Allied Powers: The World's Greatest Tag Teams - Disc 2*

*WWF World Tag Team Championship*
Strike Force(c) vs. Demolition - **
_Wrestlemania IV. Strike Force are Tito Santana & Rick Martel._

*WWF World Tag Team Championship*
The U.S. Express(c) vs. Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff - **1/4
_Wrestlemania I. The U.S. Express are Barry Windham & Mike Rotundo._

*WWF/WCW World Tag Team Championship Unification Steel Cage Match*
The Hardy Boyz vs. The Dudley Boyz - ***
_Survivor Series '01. 1/4* added for the entertainment that is Jeff Hardy's stupidity._

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Harlem Heat(c) vs. The Outsiders - *1/2
_Halloween Havoc '96. Terrible ending._

*NWA World Tag Team Championship*
Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard(c) vs. Sting & Nikita Koloff - ***1/4
_Great American Bash '88_

*2 out of 3 Falls*
Nick Bockwinkel & Ray Stevens vs. Red Bastien & Billy Robinson - ***1/4
_AWA December 1972. Shockingly enjoyable for its time._

The Miz & John Morrison vs. Shawn Michaels & Rey Mysterio - **1/2
_RAW 11/17/08_

*WWF World Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Foundation(c) vs. The Rougeau Brothers - ***
_Boston Garden 3/7/87_

_Bonus features also included on the disc are several promos from teams throughout the years, most are pretty awful. The Bushwackers one is fucking hilarious because of its sheer stupidity. The Badstreet USA music video is also on the disc, that may appeal to others. They included a segment with DX from Cyber Sunday '06 where Shawn sweet chins every random guy in the hallway, funny stuff there. And lastly there's a Miz & Morrison music video called "Mizfits & Mofos." Yeah, nothing else needs to be said._

*Overall: 6.75/10*
_Extremely mediocre disc._​


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't see why a match with Bockwinkel, Stevens & Robinson being good for its time would be shocking at all. All three of them (well not seen a whole lot of Ray Stevens tbh) were really damn good in their day.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I just meant the time period, not the wrestlers. I thought it'd be slow and boring. It was the opposite in fact.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Money In The Bank 2010:

Smackdown Money In The Bank Ladder Match: ***1/2

Raw Money In The Bank Ladder Match: ***3/4




Armegeddoden 2006 Ladder match: ****1/2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Anyone seen any of the Classic Memphis dvds?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Just watched Edge vs Taker (TLC) for the first time in 2 years.

Edge was great on offense, it made sense and he actually beat the hell out of Taker. Edge was not an underdog bcuz of his TLC experience, and he showed that during his offense time, and it was great story telling. Taker's selling was superb, again. Those 3 chairshots from Edge were brutal. Run-ins were expected and well done. Anyway, this was great match, but something really took away from it, and I'm talking about some spots that made this too fake, like those 4 tables set-up early in the match, and that Last Ride, and that final spot. These kind of stuff really hurt the match. And it happens too often in ladder matches. 

*****


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey guys which 3-disc DVD set would you recommend was the best out of WWE Greatest Supertars of the 90s, WWE Hell in a Cell or Allied Powers, the WWE's Greatest Tag Teams?

I can't remember watching any of these three very well but I expect the HIAC one will have some of the matches I have watched a lot of times such as Taker/Mankind, HBK/Taker etc.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

HIAC is probably the best quality wise, but a lot of the matches are on other sets and like you said, you will have seen a lot of them numerous time probably.

Allied Powers has some great tag matches on it, but IS lacking quite a bit given the sheer amount of awesome footage they do own.

Superstars of the 90's... documentary is TERRIBLE. Almost all the footage is recycled. Matches are ok for the most part from what I remember.

Personally, I'd go with HIAC, but if you feel like you want a set with matches you might not have seen as much, then go with the tag set.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

Royal Rumble 2011

_Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler - _******
my currently MOTY, although my list had only two matches :lmao

_The Miz vs. Randy Orton - _****
yeah I almost fell in sleep during this one, boooring match.

_Natalya vs. Layla vs. Michelle McCool vs. Eve - _*1/2**
stupid divas match.

_Royal Rumble Match - _****1/4*
the beginning was great, with Punk giving a show like was in the 2010 rumble, but this time without a mic. THEN comes the fucking stupid leprechaun, by this point until the rest of the match was very bad IMO, with the exception of Diesel and Booker T appearance.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

DX: One Last Stand

Disc 1
We Need D-Generation X

Hunting with DX

Triple H Finds Shawn
Raw 10th August, 2009

DX Returns to RAW
Raw 17th August, 2009

DX Hijacks the SummerSlam Open
SummerSlam 23rd August, 2009

DX vs. Legacy
SummerSlam 23rd August, 2009

The Basics of Hunting with DX

DX Throws a Party for Mr. McMahon
Raw 24th August, 2009

DX Hangs with Dusty
Raw 31st August, 2009

The Price is Raw
Raw 7th September, 2009

DX vs. Randy Orton / Chris Masters
Raw 7th September, 2009

Tag Team Hell in a Cell Match
DX vs. Legacy
Hell in a Cell 4th October, 2009

Special Feature
DX Unfiltered

Disc 2

We Need D-Generation X

Not Very Sporting

DX vs. Chris Jericho / Big Show
Raw October 5, 2009

Triple H Calls Shawn
Raw 12th October, 2009

JackSwoggle
Raw 2nd November, 2009

DX with Ozzy
Raw 2nd November, 2009

PedigreeSwoggle
Raw 16th November, 2009

The Growth of DX

DX vs. The Hart Dynasty
Raw 23rd November, 2009

ChristmasSwoggle
Raw 7th December, 2009

TLC Match for the Unified Tag Team Championship
DX vs. Chris Jericho / Big Show
Tables, Ladders & Chairs 13th December, 2009

DX-Snuggle
Raw 14th December, 2009

Unified Tag Team Championship Match
DX vs. Chris Jericho / Big Show
Raw 14th December, 2009

Disc 3

We Need D-Generation X

The Willies

Little People’s Court
Raw 21st December, 2009

The DX Mascot
Raw 21st December, 2009

Tubby Tubberton

Unified Tag Team Championship Match
DX vs. The Hart Dynasty
SmackDown 25th December, 2009

DX Duct Tape Hornswoggle
Raw 28th December, 2009

DX vs. Big Show / Chavo Guerrero
Raw 28th December, 2009

Y2Santino
Raw 4th January, 2010

Unified Tag Team Championship
DX vs. Chris Jericho / Big Show
Raw 4th January, 2010

DX with Iron Mike
Raw 11th January, 2010

DX vs. Mike Tyson / Chris Jericho
Raw 11th January, 2010

My Favorite Boxer
DX with Jon Heder & Don Johnson
Raw 18th January, 2010

DX / Hornswoggle vs. Big Show / The Miz / “The Flame” Jon Heder
Raw 18th January, 2010

Triple Threat Elimination Match for the Unified Tag Team Championship
DX vs. Straight Edge Society vs. Big Show / The Miz
Raw 8th February, 2010

Blubbering Like a Girl

Shawn’s Farewell
Raw 29th March, 2010

Two Final Words

Blu-ray Exclusive Content

Submissions Count Anywhere Match
DX vs. Legacy
Breaking Point 13th September, 2009

The Biggest 8-Man Tag Team Match in SmackDown History
Undertaker / John Cena / DX vs. Randy Orton / CM Punk / Legacy
SmackDown 2nd October, 2009

No Wonder Nobody Likes Us

DX vs. Chris Jericho / Big Show vs. John Cena / Undertaker
Raw 16th November, 2009

Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship
John Cena vs. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels
Survivor Series 22nd November, 2009

I’m Batman

Tribute to the Troops
11th December, 2010


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I like the DX disc. Especially having the Triple Threat from Survivor Series on there and HBK's farewell finally in full, which would explain why they'd not put it on any discs yet. And also the bonus feature of the Tribute to the Troops segment that wasn't aired that featured HHH/HBKs returns is a neat addition.

I wish they'd do more sets like that, nearly complete sets of somebody's run. This is the second one they've done for DX and it's neat to have a comprehensive set like that.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I like the idea of comprehensiveness as well but they're seriously doing a whole three discs on a stable that lasted only months?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Allied Powers: The World's Greatest Tag Teams - Disc 3*

*WWF World Tag Team Championship - TLC Match*
Edge & Christian(c) vs. The Hardy Boyz vs. The Dudley Boyz - ****1/2
_Summerslam 2000_

*NWA World Tag Team Championship*
Ivan Koloff & Khrusher Khruschev(c) vs. The Rock 'n' Roll Express - ***3/4
_NWA World Wide Wrestling 7/9/85. I thought the match was very good but I'd say it's pretty overrated from the reviews I've read. It's basically just 25 minutes of the Russians wearing down and isolating a rock n roller then they hit the hot tag and the match is over just a couple minutes after. Others seem to dig the hell out of it though._

*WWF World Tag Team Championship*
New Age Outlaws(c) vs. The Rock 'n' Sock Connection - *1/4
_Armageddon '99. Jesus that was bad booking._

*Special Guest Referee: Eric Bischoff*
D-Generation X vs. Rated RKO - ***
_Cyber Sunday '06. The last few minutes is good but the rest is fairly basic. They'd have a much better match a couple months later at New Year's Revolution._

The World's Greatest Tag Team vs. Los Guerreros - ***3/4
_Smackdown 12/11/03. Damn fine tv match with great selling from the Guerreros and a clever ending._

*Crockett Cup Finals*
Dusty Rhodes & Nikita Koloff vs. Lex Luger & Tully Blanchard - **1/4
_Crockett Cup '87. I'm sure there was a much better match choice out there with all the teams they had in these tournaments. And did anyone else notice Luger constantly grabbing his dick? It's like he had crabs..._

Legion of Doom vs. Money Inc. - **
_Summerslam '92._

*Overall Disc Score: 7/10*
_The usual. Some goodness, some mediocrity._

*Overall DVD Score: 7/10*
_This one was certainly a missed opportunity. Could've been one of the greatest sets they've made, but the ball was definitely dropped. The Miz & Morrison hosted it, so there's your first mistake. They looked like **** the entire way through and were incredibly annoying. The profiles on the tag teams are enjoyable and fun to watch but the match quality is very inconsistent. There's some gems on here, but a lot of throwaway too. Very, very mild recommendation from me._

*Most Appearances on the Set*
The Hardy Boyz (3)
Shawn Michaels (3)
Edge (3)
Tully Blanchard (3)
Barry Darsow (Demolition Smash & Khrusher Khruschev) (3)

*Best Matches on the Set* 
TLC I (Summerslam '00) - ****1/2
Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (GAB '88) - ****
Russians vs. Rock 'n' Roll Express (NWA '85) - ***3/4
WGTT vs. Los Guerreros (Smackdown 12/11/03) - ***3/4​


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *Overall DVD Score: 7/10*
> This one was certainly a missed opportunity. Could've been one of the greatest sets they've made, but the ball was definitely dropped. The Miz & Morrison hosted it, so there's your first mistake. They looked like **** the entire way through and were incredibly annoying.​


:lmao

Good job on the reviews for all three discs. The set could have been so much better considering all the footage of other great tag team matches they have in their library.

On the DX DVD, I like how they put the set together. It IS comprehensive but the only thing I really want on there is Shawn's farewell. Hopefully they place that on a future HBK DVD (and they will have another one or two) in the future.


----------



## gar11s (Feb 5, 2011)

ww.ucoz.org The Best wrestling site xDD


----------



## LOU (Jul 28, 2006)

So Booker T and Diesel made an apperance in the rumble?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes they did LOU. Both got huge pops too. Haven't seen you post in quite some time.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry IF this has been posted already,here's the trailer for"The True Story of WrestleMania"dvd.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf9zY-MrocM

I must have that on Day1!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Holy shit I want that DVD


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

That will be the second wwe dvd i buy.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Daaaamn. For once I actually want a WWE DVD. I prefer documentary-style DVD's too so this should be perfect pour moi!


----------



## amy-ella (Feb 6, 2011)

Definitely gonna pick that Wrestlemania dvd up! Looks very interesting, I love those backstage style documentaries.

I haven't really watched any Wrestling since last years Wrestlemania but I caught the Royal Rumble and I thoroughly enjoyed the whole event, every match was really solid and the rumble itself was really fun. I think I may even pick it up on blu ray eventually.

It's really got me wondering what have I been missing. I'd like to know if there's anything worth checking out from 2010/11. Any ppvs worth purchasing or any matches/events worth downloading?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That Mania DVD looks awesome, I'll be getting it.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

That's totally the type of documentary DVD I love, so I'll be getting it.

I just ordered Elimination Chamber anthology DVD and the 2010 Rumble because I just realised I don't have it but I have every other Rumble.

This year's Rumble might end up being one of my favourites ever. The match was so much fun.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Can anyone help me out. Yesterday I saw Wrestlemania 15 for sale and TNA bound for glory 2010. I can only get one of them right now. Which one would you guys recommend based on match quality? Thank you.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I have not seen Bound For Glory 2010 but Wrestlemania 15 is a good event. The match quality isn't high but it is entertaining and Rock/Austin alone makes it worth the purchase.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I haven't seen BFG 2010 either but I'd recommend that based on the reviews I've read on it. Mania 15 is one of the weakest Manias I've ever seen in terms of match quality. Austin/Rock is good but they've had better matches I'm sure you've seen and the rest of the card is EXTREMELY weak.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Rock/Austin from WM 15 sucked balls. Pretty bad main event.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can barely remember WM 15 aside from the ME which was decent at best. I'd say its a "bottom 10" mania for sure.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes but it was the attitude era and it had BRAWLING~! and Rock and Austin. So its obviously the best wrestlemania ever.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

At least it wasn't all multiman gimmick matches like the follow up Mania.


----------



## EffectRaven (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't think you'll find anyone who believes WM 15 was a good PPV let alone WM

PPVs back then may have been fun to watch but match quality was at an all time low


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh, and WM 15 had that god awful HIAC between Taker and Bossman.:lmao


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It's interesting to realize that almost all WrestleManias from X-Seven onwards delivered at least one classic match. 14, 15, and 16 were mediocre PPVs. 14 had two decent matches but 15 was outright bad, and 16 was bad minus the Ladder match. 13 was awful, except the greatest match of all time, ironically, occurred at 13.

Let's not even talk about 'Manias IX and XI. IX had a good Shawn Michaels match, and that's IT. While, XI was atrocious all over.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't believe I disliked the 2010 Royal Rumble on last watch. The match is fantastic.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Louie85TX said:


> Sorry IF this has been posted already,here's the trailer for"The True Story of WrestleMania"dvd.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf9zY-MrocM
> 
> I must have that on Day1!


Gonna get this for sure.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I vote we rename CM Punk as 'Mr Rumble', because over the last two years he is by far the most entertaining part of the rumble.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

redeadening said:


> I vote we rename CM Punk as 'Mr Rumble', because over the last two years he is by far the most entertaining part of the rumble.


On the contrary I thought he was one of the things that made the rumble bad this year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

GTFO P.Smith.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> GTFO P.Smith.


I don't see why I should.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Being wrong.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Cool opinion bro.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You're just mad I have an opinion other people would actually agree with.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't care who or how many people agree with my opinion, I'm just happy to have my own opinion.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Is it me or is the I Quit Match from Backlash 2009 pretty terrible?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, it's pretty shitty. Especially considering the two involved.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

InYourFace said:


> Is it me or is the I Quit Match from Backlash 2009 pretty terrible?


Yeh it's quite bad, I like their extreme rules match from WM25 though.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Extreme Rules match was fucking match, thats why i was dissapointed when i saw that crap.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

InYourFace said:


> Is it me or is the I Quit Match from Backlash 2009 pretty terrible?


I actually thought it was alright, I didn't get bored anyways and the finish was pretty good imo.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Who is the better worker, Bret or Flair?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Arn


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> Who is the better worker, Bret or Flair?





Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Arn


Awesome.

I'd put Flair ahead of Bret. Better at making his opponents look better imo (though Bret was great), longer list of classic matches, more entertaining to watch and could work the fans way better too.

And on the topic of the Hardy's... their Stretcher Match on SD is the best match they had together.


----------



## Violent By Design (Feb 8, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Who is the better worker, Bret or Flair?


There's a thread for this, personally I went with Nature Boy.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

There is a thread for this, the overwhelming majority voted Bret and said Flair 'wrestled the same match every night'


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

redeadening said:


> There is a thread for this, the overwhelming majority voted Bret and said Flair 'wrestled the same match every night'


So where is the point asking the question here?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I wanted some opinions from people who've actually seen Flair wrestle.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have seen him. Maybe you have a problem accepting other People's opinions when they don't agree with you.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I assumed he posted it here because most of the people who post in here are smarter than your average bear poster. I know that's why I post here 99% of the time I'm on the forum.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't own Wrestlingfans.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can understand someone digging Bret Hart more than Flair Redead, so what is your point?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Its the complaints they made. They said Flair wrestled the same match every night. Which to some extent is true since every wrestler does that, but to counter teh argument with Bret Hart, who had a minor nervous breakdown when Flair deviated slightly from the match they had practiced is absurd.

Compare Flair v Funk to Flair vs Steamboat to Flair vs Magnum to Flair vs Sting. They are hardly the same match. The man often repeated himself but nobody holds a pro wrestling record like him.

Meanwhile, Bret, is duller than dry toast and wasnt even the best worker in the united states in his prime.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ric Flair is much better than Bret Hart. However, the real choice should be between Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Now thats a good question. Benoit is the ultimate technical wrestler who can get a sick match out of everyone, and Eddie is the mega personality that can make any match special or entertaining as hell.

Lately ive been debating it myself, I used to be a HUGE Benoit guy but lately Eddie's incredible traits and personality has been shining in many of his matches. Nobody could draw both sympathy and hate so easily.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Its the complaints they made. They said Flair wrestled the same match every night. Which to some extent is true since every wrestler does that, but to counter teh argument with Bret Hart, who had a minor nervous breakdown when Flair deviated slightly from the match they had practiced is absurd.
> 
> Compare Flair v Funk to Flair vs Steamboat to Flair vs Magnum to Flair vs Sting. They are hardly the same match. The man often repeated himself but nobody holds a pro wrestling record like him.
> 
> Meanwhile, Bret, is duller than dry toast and wasnt even the best worker in the united states in his prime.


Bret carried himself like a true star on his way to the ring and during matches. He was the embodiment of the softly spoken hero. He had charisma even if his mic work was lacking. 
If you watch wrestling purely to be entertained then I can see why people prefer Ric Flair. If you watch it because you want to become immersed in an authentic looking battle then it is easy to see why people would vote for Bret.

Flair was a fantastic entertainer, Bret a fantastic storyteller. Shawn was the perfect mixture of both and thst's why I see him as the WWE GOAT.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Arn was techically in WWE so... HBK can GTFO.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Talk about a huge lack of in ring charisma and you're talking about Chris Benoit. Bret looked like a star in the ring whereas Benoit as awesome as he was never carried that aura about him. Well at-least I always felt like I was watching an upper midcarder regardless of what match he was in.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I wouldn't say that Bret was a fantastic storyteller but he was good. His best match came at the hands of Steve Austin who was, frankly, better than him in every trick of the trade.

As for Benoit and Eddie, I think it's near impossible to go against Benoit when it comes to in-ring acumen but Eddie Guerrero's natural talent for everything wrestling just eclipses everything that tries to compare. Objectively, I still think Benoit is better inside the ropes but Eddie Guerrero truly deserves the title of "fantastic storyteller".

And even though it's a non-popular opinion around the more "enlightened" circles of wrestling discussion, Shawn Michaels also deserves praise for his storytelling ability. More often than not, though, he had the plot itself to thank.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I wouldn't say that Bret was a fantastic storyteller but he was good. His best match came at the hands of Steve Austin who was, frankly, better than him in every trick of the trade.
> 
> As for Benoit and Eddie, I think it's near impossible to go against Benoit when it comes to in-ring acumen but Eddie Guerrero's natural talent for everything wrestling just eclipses everything that tries to compare. Objectively, I still think Benoit is better inside the ropes but Eddie Guerrero truly deserves the title of "fantastic storyteller".
> 
> And even though it's a non-popular opinion around the more "enlightened" circles of wrestling discussion, Shawn Michaels also deserves praise for his storytelling ability. More often than not, though, he had the plot itself to thank.


I much prefer Bret's matches with Owen although the Austin match was class too. Austin may be a far superior mic worker but I don't think he's in Bret's league when it comes to the squared circle.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nah, I'd say Austin far exceeds Bret as a wrestler.

Don't get me wrong, Bret is GREAT. I like him a lot but Austin is better.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I like Austin too but I'd rather watch a four hour compilation of Bret's finest matches that one with Austin's. Of course both their epic matches would have to be included on such a thing.
Austin and Bret are both in my top 5 of all time though no question.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> I actually thought it was alright, I didn't get bored anyways and the finish was pretty good imo.


I absolutely HATED is the first time i saw it, the 2nd time i didnt hate it as much, but still thought it was pretty terrible for an "I Quit" match and the weakest match on the card.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

InYourFace said:


> I absolutely HATED is the first time i saw it, the 2nd time i didnt hate it as much, but still thought it was pretty terrible for an "I Quit" match and the weakest match on the card.


LIES. KANE VS. CM PUNK.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Santina Marella vs Beth Phoenix only lasted 3 seonds so I'd say that was the weakest match on the card.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chris Benoit is the greatest wrestler the world has ever seen, bar none. Outside the ring, Chris Benoit didn't offer much, but inside the ring, there is nobody that matches up to him. Eddie Guerrero might be the second best to Benoit. The more I watch of Eddie, the more I put him ahead of other greats. But unanimously, the world will remember Eddie Guerrero fondly for obvious reasons, and Benoit will be forgotten for a more obvious reasons. Wrestling-wise, Benoit > All.

Bret Hart vs. Ric Flair comes down to preference. I wouldn't say that the people who picked Bret over Flair are wrong because it all comes down to preference. For me, Bret Hart/Steve Austin is the greatest match of all time, and the top-5 matches of both men are probably the best set you'd ever find; however, if we go by "lists," then I believe nothing comes close to a Shawn Michaels top-10. I prefer Bret's style of wrestling. Flair has had more classics than Bret, hands down; yet, Flair also wrestled at the top for a lot longer than Bret. One thing I'd say, Steamboat is better than both on the mat.

I agree with HOL on Shawn Michaels. As "unpopular" as it sounds amongst "esteemed wrestling analysts," Shawn Michaels is not far behind the greatest of all time.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

I can see people's critcisms of Bret, I personally love the guy and hes one of my personal favorites, but I can understand why anyone would prefer Austin, flair, Eddie. I think those guys had the ability more to modify and alternate their personality and character according to the match, which Bret wasnt as good at. I liked Bret's ablity to structure a match probably more, but those guys probably added more nuances and character to the match that you catch on repeat viewings. I think Bret's best performance was Wrestlemania 13, we saw more of a character change in that match. 

Overall though my favorite in ring performer of all time is Ricky Steamboat


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Kane vs. CM Punk was better than the I Quit match.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, Kane vs Punk was great bout.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> And even though it's a non-popular opinion around the more "enlightened" circles of wrestling discussion, Shawn Michaels also deserves praise for his storytelling ability. More often than not, though, he had the plot itself to thank.


Agreed on that. Maybe he wasn't as nuanced with his characterization and mannerisms as a guy like Eddie, but his big matches especially always felt coherent and well-thought-out. 

I'd take Flair over Bret based on the strength of his "big" matches and his 89 run and his late career bleeding-old-bastard run. Thing is, there are big chunks of Flair-as-traveling-champion in the early and mid-80s that I haven't even seen, and I'm guessing that's where he'll really distinguish himself. I like Bret, but I think the "best storyteller" thing is pretty overstated. And I think he was even more repetitive than Flair. His peak wasn't as long, and he doesn't have anything later in life that compares to old man Flair. Probably not fair to Bret since he couldn't work, but whatever.


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

picked up vengeance 04 for $5, should i be looking forward to it. I'd like to hear peoples thoughts


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Edge vs. Orton is two different matches. There's the first 15-20 minutes of boredom, then an outstanding last several minutes. I will be pissed if this is included on the Orton set YET AGAIN over either/both of their superior Raw IC title matches.

Benoit vs. HHH is very, very good stuff, and the last several minutes could be insufferable depending on your viewpoint of Eugene. Take the first 2/3 or 3/4 of this match, throw the last several minutes of Edge vs. Orton, and you'd have gotten a ***** match guaranteed.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Breaking Point 2009
12:14 Jerishow VS MVP & Mark Henry - **1/2
11:57 The Miz VS Kofi Kingston - ***
21:42 DX VS Legacy - ***1/2
5:52 Kane VS The Great Khali - 3/4
10:15 Christian VS William Regal - **1/2
19:50 Randy Orton VS John Cena - ****
8:51 CM Punk VS The Undertaker - *3/4

Overall 8/10 - I highly suggest giving Orton/Cena and Legacy/DX a watch and Christian/Regal, Kofi/Miz and Jerishow/MVP & Henry were all pretty good as well. Kane/Khali and Taker/Punk are not good and skippable.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Vengeance '04 is a two-match show, but those two matches make it worth $5. If you like old school style wrestling, get really excited.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Who is the better worker, Bret or Flair?


I'd have Flair like 30 spots over Hart at this point. I'm still a Hart fan but he just doesn't do wht he used to for me, I'm not sure what it is. This talk about his being a great "technical wrestler" can fuck off as well since he's not even as good a mat worker as a guy like Low Ki.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Ric Flair is much better than Bret Hart. However, the real choice should be between Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero.


I'd choose Benoit by a little bit. I tend to go back and forth and I watched an Eddie match and was asked after it I'd probably say him, but I'm sticking to Benoit right now. Eddie had more storytelling apsects and had the ability to make and situation fun, but Benoit just subtly brings the best out of most guys he's in there with and could do it without being charismatic. Look at Eddie/Show from 04, then Benoit/Kane from 04. Benoit/Kane's the better match, but Eddie's schtick was a lot more fun in the Show match. Kane's not on Show's level either and I kind of doubt Eddie could have done a match that good with Kane while Benoit did it twice (rematch on Raw was really good).



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Nah, I'd say Austin far exceeds Bret as a wrestler.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Bret is GREAT. I like him a lot but Austin is better.


"Far" is a stretch but I agree with this.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Who do you prefer Yeah1993? Austin or Michaels?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

This longevity consideration to judge a wrestler is harsh, very harsh. One has to judge a wrestler based on what he did for as long as he was active. Sure, there may be wrestlers who were great for a year and then stopped wrestling, so that doesn't count. Longevity is the judging factor when it comes to impact and influence on wrestling. That's where it's at its zenith because wrestlers with longer careers will have more influence and impact on the business as well as on the fans. The ones with shorter careers have lesser impacts. Randy Orton is likely to have a very long stay at the top of WWE but that wouldn't mean he's better than Steve Austin--who had a relatively shorter run at the top.

I think that's the reason why some people undermine the Rock. Some people believe, as if the Rock has done nothing for the business, or was nothing. Rock was a great personality, and he could wrestle. That's what made him lethal. He didn't have a mighty long career but I'd comfortably place him among the top-5 WWE *stars*--just like many would claim Steamboat to be the best ever, despite not having a longer-term influence or a career rivaling Naitch and his buddies.

Edit:

I don't think highly of Benoit/Hunter from Vengeance 2004. The first 20 minutes was good but the last 10 minutes was atrocious. I can't call such a match good. It's a situation of what could have been; unfortunately for WWE, Hunter, and Benoit, and the fans--WWE dropped the ball with Benoit/Hunter singles feud in 2004 by inserting Eugene into it. That was a case of "epic fail," as they call it. That's one feud, I'd always remember as "it could have been special (the matches)..." The Iron Man match following didn't do any justice to the skills and stature of both wrestlers because of the "basic" approach both guys used, and the ending.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone else hoping for a Lawler memphis set anytime soon?


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

I havent seen as much of Lawler in Memphis as much as I would have liked. I loved his brawl with Bam Bam Bigelow. I heard a few people compare Eddie/JBL from Judgement Day to the kinds of matches Lawler was having in Memphis which definately interests me


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Just buy the Memphis comp. Plenty of awesome Lawler, plus Dundee and others.

Oddly enough, I happen to sell it. Huh. Totally never thought about that as I was making this post :side:.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

^Regal set sounds pretty awesome, shame I don't have a penny to my name.

Weighing in on the Bret/Flair thing, I just don't really enjoy watching Bret. I appreciate the fact that he's awesome and can make almost anyone look great but I just don't have a great urge to rewatch anything of his other than a few matches; whereas I love tons of Flair, his matches are just great with the added bonus that they're really enjoyable. So many of his matches would be on my list of favourites. (Not what I'd class as his best but the TT 05 match with HHH is in my top 5 favourites of all time).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Im not exactly in a location that encourages mail deliveries.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The night that changed the business FOREVER~!


----------



## amy-ella (Feb 6, 2011)

amy-ella said:


> Definitely gonna pick that Wrestlemania dvd up! Looks very interesting, I love those backstage style documentaries.
> 
> I haven't really watched any Wrestling since last years Wrestlemania but I caught the Royal Rumble and I thoroughly enjoyed the whole event, every match was really solid and the rumble itself was really fun. I think I may even pick it up on blu ray eventually.
> 
> *It's really got me wondering what have I been missing. I'd like to know if there's anything worth checking out from 2010/11. Any ppvs worth purchasing or any matches/events worth downloading?*


Any suggestions?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Best PPV Matches 2009-2010
Extreme Rules 2010
Money in the Bank 2010


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

rude awakening said:


> Who do you prefer Yeah1993? Austin or Michaels?


I'm at a point where I can say I like Michaels more but I might have to admit Austin's better. I look at Michaels entire career and I'm a big big fan but I don't think he was ever as good as Austin was in 2001, and I don;t think Austin was ever as bad as Michaels was for some of 2002/2003 (like Armageddon 2002 where he was GOD. AWFUL.). 

"Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels" is the hardest question ever and one I refuse to answer. 



Razor King said:


> This longevity consideration to judge a wrestler is harsh, very harsh. One has to judge a wrestler based on what he did for as long as he was active. Sure, there may be wrestlers who were great for a year and then stopped wrestling, so that doesn't count.


I agree and that's why I sometimes don't like to compare one wrestler to another even though I can't help it. E.g. you look at RINGS where they wouldn't hold weekly shows and they had matches here and there. But you can't say at all every guy who went decades wrestling weekly who was consistently good was better than a lot of the RINGS guys. It's like judging an hour long match vs. a ten minute match which I also hate to do (but, again, can't help *but* do). I mean say you hated Shawn Michaels/Bret Hart (like 63 minutes) at Mania 12 and thought it didn't achieve anything and was a piece a shit. Then on the other hand you loved Eddie Guerrero/Jimmy Jacobs (4 minutes?) from SmackDown 2005, and thought it was everything it should have been and more, would you say Eddie/Jacobs was the better match?



rude awakening said:


> I havent seen as much of Lawler in Memphis as much as I would have liked. I loved his brawl with Bam Bam Bigelow. I heard a few people compare Eddie/JBL from Judgement Day to the kinds of matches Lawler was having in Memphis which definately interests me


Honestly I've seen some Memphis brawls (not a whole lot which is my fault since I've had the entire set for months and months), and I don't see much similarites between a Lawler/Mantel match and the Eddie/JBL match. Eddie/JBL probably resembles a Memphis brawl _better than any other match in recent times_, but I still hardly saw what would make the two (as in Lawler/Mantel as an example since it's the best one I've seen so far) all that similar.



amy-ella said:


> Any suggestions?


WrestleMania XXVI was worshipped to all hell even though I thought only on match was great and the runner MOTN was a seven minute match. Haven't seen the whole show but four or five matches and yeah, didn't love it. Still something worth watching since the general consensous was it was a great, great show.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Love it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

GREATEST COVER OF ALL TIME


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Last night I saw one Raw episode, go-home show to Breaking Point. The show was awful, but it had 2 GREAT matches. 

*Chris Jericho/MVP* for Hawaii trip was superb match, back and forth, fast paced action, also with some great mat exchanges. Finishing stretch was sensational too. Their potential PPV match would be even better. This was awesome TV match-up. ****1/2*

*John Cena/Cody Rhodes* Cody cuts a promo before the match, talking about his career, Dusty, DX vs Legacy and making Cena tap out. Very good promo. As much as I hate Cody, he was fucking great against Cena here. He completely outwrestled him in this match. I was even shocked because I expected 2 minute squash. Cody dominated this bout until Cena's 4 moves of doom. Then Boreton comes and we have DQ. Another great TV match. *****

Then we had main event in DX vs Orton and Masters, which was bad.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Opinion's on Lawler's new push? And maybe on him as a wrestler in general?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Given that The Miz is the WWE Champion, Lawler is one of the very few guys who can make me anywhere near interested in seeing a WWE Title match right now. Despite being 61, he is still a great worker, and is one of the best punchers in the history of the business. Their TLC match together is Miz's best match ever imo. If Lawler won the title at EC, I'd mark out like fuck. Even if he lost it the next night on Raw.

Either way though, it looks like a match at WM is pretty much set (maybe against Riley?), and its great to see a legend like him finally getting a chance to wrestle on the biggest stage possible. He definitely deserves it, and why he didn't wrestle at WM back in the early/mid 90's when he was over like hell as a heel is beyond me.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd say that John Morrison FCA is Miz's best match ever. Behind that and Daniel Bryan @ NoC, I can certainly see a case for the Lawler TLC match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Miz was tremendous in the match with Danielson at NoC. I have not seen the TLC and FCA matches so I cant comment on those yet.

The problem with Miz is, he's not great. Or even good. He's ok. And sticking him with a very lost face Orton for several matches was not a good idea.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The Miz has the potential to be great (I've been preaching this since 2006, when he was being jobbed out to the Boogeyman), and he will be great. Main Eventing WrestleMania with John Cena will push him a step closer to that level.

On another note, if somebody could list the best TV matches from last year plz, that'd be swell.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Miz was rapidly improving up to Night of Champions. He knows how to display aggression and try to work storylines into wrestling, something I am a huge fan of. Its just that ever since Night of Champions, i've just felt that he's flatlined.

It could be the workers he's been stuck with, it could be that he's peaked, I dont know, he just needs to somehow rekindle the spark. Cena was always someone he worked very well with (they had a good TV match on RAW last year), and I could see that working. Same with Lawler. He just needs to get back to improving.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Watch the Morrison match. Whoever structured that match was a class act.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> The Miz has the potential to be great (I've been preaching this since 2006, when he was being jobbed out to the Boogeyman), and he will be great. Main Eventing WrestleMania with John Cena will push him a step closer to that level.
> 
> *On another note, if somebody could list the best TV matches from last year plz, that'd be swell*.


Christian vs. William Regal - ECW 1/19
Edge vs. Christian - RAW 5/17
Chris Jericho vs. Evan Bourne - RAW 6/21
Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Edge - RAW 7/19
Falls Count Anywhere: Shaemus vs. John Morrison - RAW 9/13
Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler - RAW 10/25
TLC Match: The Miz vs. Jerry Lawler - RAW 11/22

That's just what I remember seeing.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

HHH/Taker rumors making me excited for Mania.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> I'd say that John Morrison FCA is Miz's best match ever. Behind that and Daniel Bryan @ NoC, I can certainly see a case for the Lawler TLC match.


Agreed with FCA against Morrison being Miz's best match with the Danielson match being slightly behind it. Not sure if I'd have the TLC match in his top 3 because I remember liking some of his stuff on ECW but it's definitely up there. I'm looking forward to Miz/Lawler at EC. Bet it shits on the Miz/Orton matches.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> On another note, if somebody could list the best TV matches from last year plz, that'd be swell.


Apart from the list that Jack Evans provided you, I would suggest
Edge vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 15.10.2010
Undertaker vs CM Punk - Smackdown 10.09.2010
Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 11.06.2010


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*WCW Wrestlewar '92*

*WCW U.S. Tag Team Championship*
Greg "The Hammer" Valentine & The Taylor Made Man(c) vs. The Fabulous Freebirds - **3/4
_The Taylor Made Man is of course Terry Taylor, who looks identical to Matt Bentley._

Ron Simmons vs. Mr. Hughes - *1/2
_Supposed to be Simmons and Junkyard Dog vs. Hughes and Cactus Jack, but Cactus attacked JYD on his way to the ring so we were presented with this._

*WCW Light Heavyweight Championship *
"Flyin" Brian Pillman(c) vs. "Z-Man" Tom Zenk - ***3/4

*IWGP #1 Contender's Match*
The Steiner Brothers vs. Tatsumi Fujinami & Takayuki Iizuka - ***3/4
_Ridiculously stiff match. Iizuka's face gets fucked up._

*War Games*
Sting's Squadron (Sting, Ricky Steamboat, Nikita Koloff, Barry Windham, & Dustin Rhodes) vs. The Dangerous Alliance (Arn Anderson, Steve Austin, Rick Rude, Larry Zbyszko, & Bobby Eaton) - ****1/2
_Awesome match, incredible intensity and tons of blood. Austin was the workhorse and looked like a star already._

*Overall: 8.5/10*​


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

stars for judgement day 07?


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

_NWA Clash Of The Champions I
Ric Flair vs. Sting - _******
when you watch a match with Ric Flair and Sting, you can't expect something like 35 different holds match or high risks maneuvers but you can for sure expect a great story that made the crowd nuts for the entire 40 minutes of the match. These two guys, IMO especially Sting put a amazing performance here and made this a classic wrestling match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> HHH/Taker rumors making me excited for Mania.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed with FCA against Morrison being Miz's best match with the Danielson match being slightly behind it. Not sure if I'd have the TLC match in his top 3 because I remember liking some of his stuff on ECW but it's definitely up there. I'm looking forward to Miz/Lawler at EC. Bet it shits on the Miz/Orton matches.


Neither man is what he used to be, but both are very well known to go 'all out' at Wrestlmania and big time matches. And it would be more enjoyable than Taker Barett.

Question is, how to build up to it?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Triple H goes ALL OUT at WrestleMania.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yep, HHH goes all out at WM. Which is why he hasn't had a great WM match since 2006.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Triple H goes ALL OUT at WrestleMania.


Well not to the degree of Taker or Shawn, but its atleast better than his normal matches, most of which he just looks like he'd rather be somewhere else.

Triple H does well at Wrestlemania. Its a desperate attempt to draw but who else could they stick Taker against?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Lawler Vs Undertaker! They have history... Undertaker beat him in a casket match in like, 94 or 95 . And Lawler was legit pissed with 'Taker and Paul Bearer because they actually wanted their day off instead of going down to Memphis to work for Lawler... so Undertaker got his own back in the casket match .


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Neither man is what he used to be, but both are very well known to go 'all out' at Wrestlmania and big time matches. And it would be more enjoyable than Taker Barett.
> 
> Question is, how to build up to it?


HHH wants revenge for Taker retiring HBK. I've heard talk of them bringing in Michaels as the special guest ref.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Lawler Vs Undertaker! They have history... Undertaker beat him in a casket match in like, 94 or 95 . And Lawler was legit pissed with 'Taker and Paul Bearer because they actually wanted their day off instead of going down to Memphis to work for Lawler... so Undertaker got his own back in the casket match .


The scary thing is they could bring down the house and show 90% of the roster what a real old school wrasslin match is.



Ownage™ said:


> HHH wants revenge for Taker retiring HBK. I've heard talk of them bringing in Michaels as the special guest ref.


Hmmm...... interesting. I could see this working. Heel vs face or face vs face? Triple H is quite the heel but I cant really imagine him taking on that role so late in his career, especially with Shawn in the mix.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

R0dan said:


> stars for judgement day 07?


Awful.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> HHH wants revenge for Taker retiring HBK. I've heard talk of them bringing in Michaels as the special guest ref.


What about all the loopholes? Sheamus, Barrett, Nexus, Kane...


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> What about all the loopholes? Sheamus, Barrett, Nexus, Kane...


You think they care about that?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I do think they would. It has been well noted, their indifference towards logical and continual plots, but the sheer number of loose ends on every end _should_ raise some signals.

Yes, I realize..


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I do think they would. It has been well noted, their indifference towards logical and continual plots, but the sheer number of loose ends on every end _should_ raise some signals.
> 
> Yes, I realize..


Sir, it's WrestleMania time. It needs to be *stacked*. They don't care how. Basic Machiavellianism.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I do think they would. It has been well noted, their indifference towards logical and continual plots, but the sheer number of loose ends on every end _should_ raise some signals.
> 
> Yes, I realize..


There are a few loose ends yeh, but the storyline would make perfect sense. Maybe kayfabe wise Triple H cares more about Undertaker ending his best friends career than he does Sheamus taking him out of commission? Maybe Triple H attacking Undertaker would get his attention over Barrett (who isn't even the leader of Nexus anymore) and Kane.

I don't think they will care about previous storylines if they want a big Mania match, they can be tied up after Wrestlemania if needs be, or before it briefly.

And Miz's best match is his FCA match with Morrison. Bryan/Miz is just slightly behind. The FCA match was tremendous and the perfect way to kick off the new year. Morrison was obviously the highlight but Miz did indeed hold his own in that situation. I hope they eventually get a main event feud at some point.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> What about all the loopholes? Sheamus, Barrett, Nexus, Kane...


Taker comes back with the intention of going after Barrett and Kane but HHH attacks him. Taker shifts his attention to HHH for Mania and then deals with Barrett later. HHH/Sheamus and Taker/Barrett make more sense but neither of them are huge attractions. HHH/Taker is the kind of marquee match WrestleMania needs.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Doing the capture for Flair vs. Taker, it disappoints me to know that the following match could never take place since they were never simultaneously on the same active rosters (unless you count pre-Taker):

Undertaker vs. Arn Anderson


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

NJ88 said:


> There are a few loose ends yeh, but the storyline would make perfect sense. Maybe kayfabe wise Triple H cares more about Undertaker ending his best friends career than he does Sheamus taking him out of commission?


Seems daft though since Trips was on Raw for 3 weeks after HBK's retirement and not once did he seem angry about it. Hell, Undertaker was even appearing on Raw during this period. Triple H seems the character (selfish, egotistical etc.) who would much rather go after the person who took him out for 10 months than somebody who beat his best friend completely fairly.

Maybe Triple H goes after him for distracting Shawn and thus costing them the tag team titles last January? 8*D


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> On another note, if somebody could list the best TV matches from last year plz, that'd be swell.


These were my favourite that haven't been mentioned yet:

-Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk (SmackDown Feb 2nd)
-Rey Mysterio vs. Jack Swagger (SmackDown June 11)
-Kaval vs. Drew McIntyre (Superstars Nov 11)
-Drew McIntyre vs. Christian (SmackDown 20/7 or 30/7 or something)

Hit Andy's blog for other McIntyre stuff and CHRIS MASTERS since I forget pretty much everything else. Fuck everything from Raw basically though Edge/Sheamus v Cena/Bourne from May was good. 



superdupersonic said:


> Undertaker vs. Arn Anderson


I'm way more upset Vader and Anderson didn't seem to have a big time singles match in 93 when AA was babyface. :bh:


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Awful.


really?

i liked benoit/mvp


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The Rock vs. Arn Anderson
Arn Anderson vs. Bryan Danielson
Kurt Angle vs. Arn Anderson
Eddie Guerrero vs. Arn Anderson SINGLES
Chris Jericho vs. Arn Anderson

Did Benoit vs. AA ever happen?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

They were in some tags against each other but nah I haven't found one. Benoit vs. Steamboat is terribly heart-breaking because it could have happened in 1993 where Steamboat was still awesome and Benoit was great (see the Scorpio match at SuperBrawl).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What other big matches SHOULD have happened?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I'm a little surprised Austin and Jericho didn't get a match in 2001. As in, Steve being psycho heel and Jericho being rock star face instead of the crap we got at Vengeance. Austin was on mother fuckin' fire in 2001 and that's probably my favourite Jericho period as well so it could have been great. Should have happened following that Raw tag.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Steamboat would have been stealing the show with Benoit, Eddie, Rey, Jericho, Malenko, Pillman, and Ultimo during the Monday Night War if he had not gotten injured in 1994. I'd have been okay with that if it meant he too had gotten so fed up that he bailed... before HBK got injured too so we could have gotten that match, as well as Steamboat in singles matches against Rock, Angle, Owen, Taker, an improved HHH, and another series with Austin plus more matches against heel-turned Bret.

Did Steamboat ever do a singles match with Curt Hennig?

Austin vs. Jericho took place very shortly after that the quad tear tag.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin and Jericho had a really good match on Smackdown in Aug 01 thats better than the Raw match in June


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am surprised that Jericho/Taker hasn't happened on PPV and didn't happen at all until 2009.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Miz/Bryan from NoC is a whole lot better than every other Miz match ever. 



Hohenheim of Light said:


> On another note, if somebody could list the best TV matches from last year plz, that'd be swell.


Christian vs. Drew McIntyre - Smackdown 8/20
Christian vs. Drew McIntyre - Smackdown 7/30 - These are both truly great matches and maybe the best matches of 2010, period. McIntyre works Christian's arm in both and busts out a ton of violent and innovative stuff and looks more Finlay-esque than he's ever looked, and Christian's selling is superb. Both on the same level as that awesome Christian/Swagger match from 09. They also had a really good match on 7/16 in which Christian takes the most preposterous apron bump ever, and I think another great 4-minute match, but maybe I imagined that.

CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 2/12
CM Punk vs. Christian - Smackdown 9/17
CM Punk vs. The Undertaker - Smackdown 9/10
Evan Bourne & John Cena vs. Edge & Sheamus - Raw 5/31
William Regal vs. Daniel Bryan - Raw 12/20
Rey Mysterio vs. Jack Swagger - Smackdown 6/11
Christian vs. William Regal - Superstars 1/14
Chrsitian vs. William Regal - ECW 1/19
William Regal vs. Goldust - Superstars 8/26
Drew McIntyre vs. Chris Masters - Superstars 8/26
Chris Masters vs. Chavo Guerrero - Superstars 8/12
Chris Masters vs. Dolph Ziggler - Superstars 5/13
Chris Masters vs. Luke Gallows - Superstars 6/24
Evan Bourne vs. Zack Ryder - Superstars 5/27
Christian & Kane vs. William Regal & Ezekiel Jackson - ECW 1/26
Matt Hardy vs. Drew McIntyre - Smackdown 6/25
Rey Mysterio vs. Mike Knox - Superstars 2/18
Finlay vs. Mike Knox - Superstars 1/7
Evan Bourne & Yoshi Tatsu vs. Chavo Guerrero & Zack Ryder - Superstars 4/8

Can't really go wrong with Rey, Masters, Christian, or Punk in 09. Everything involving McIntyre after the 6/25 match with Hardy is good, pretty much. Bourne was still one of the best guys in the company but had limited opportunities. Knox was a murderer while he was around. Goldust was great and there are two other great Goldust/Regal matches from Superstars but I can't remember the date. Regal didn't have a bad match. DH Smith match from 12/30 is really good, and he had a short match with Bourne on Superstars that was every bit as fun as you'd expect Regal stretching Bourne to be. Man, WWE put on a lot of good TV matches in 2010.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*WWE - Best Of 2010 (15 Discs)*


Spoiler: ~



Disc 1
Ted DiBiase vs Chris Matsers - Superstars 07.01.2010
Finlay vs Mike Knox - Superstars 07.01.2010
Christian vs William Regal - Superstars 14.01.2010
Christian vs William Regal - ECW 19.01.2010
Christian & Kane vs William Regal & Ezekiel Jackson - ECW 26.01.2010
Chris Masters vs Primo Colon vs Chavo Guerrero - Superstars 28.01.2010
Triple H vs CM Punk - Smackdown 29.01.2010
Shawn Michaels vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 29.01.2010
Christian vs Ezekiel Jackson - ECW Championship - Royal Rumble 2010
Evan Bourne vs Carlito - Superstars 04.02.2010
Christian vs Zach Ryder - Superstars 11.02.2010
Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk - Smackdown 12.02.2010

Disc 2
John Cena vs Triple H vs Randy Orton vs Ted DiBiase vs Kofi Kingston vs Sheamus - Elimination Chamber - WWE Championship - Elimination Chamber 2010
Chris Jericho vs Undertaker vs Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk vs John Morrison vs R-Truth - Elimination Chamber - World Heavyweight Championship - Elimination Chamber 2010
Evan Bourne vs William Regal - Superstars 04.03.2010
Christian, Yoshi Tatsu & Mark Henry vs William Regal, Jack Swagger & Zach Ryder - Superstars 18.03.2010
Rey Mysterio vs Tyson Kidd - Superstars 25.03.2010

Disc 3
Chris Jericho vs Edge - World Heavyweight Championship - WrestleMania 26
John Cena vs Batista - WWE Championship - WrestleMania 26
Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker - WrestleMania 26
Hart Dynasty vs The Dudebusters - Superstars 01.04.2010
Randy Orton vs Jack Swagger - Raw 05.04.2010
Evan Bourne & Yoshi Tatsu vs Chavo Guererro & Zach Ryder - Superstars 08.04.2010
MVP vs Carlito - Superstars 08.04.2010
Jack Swagger vs John Morrison - Smackdown 09.04.2010
Edge vs Chris Jericho - Smackdown 09.04.2010

Disc 4
Jack Swagger vs Edge vs Chris Jericho - World Heavyweight Championship - Smackdown 16.04.2010
Undertaker vs Jack Swagger - Raw 19.04.2010
John Morrison vs Carlito - Superstars 22.04.2010
John Morrison vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 23.04.2010
CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio - Extreme Rules 2010
Jack Swagger vs Randy Orton - Extreme Rules Match - World Heavyweight Championship - Extreme Rules 2010
Edge vs Chris Jericho - Steel Cage Match - Extreme Rules 2010

Disc 5
John Cena vs Batista - Last Man Standing - WWE Championship - Extreme Rules 2010
John Morrison vs Cody Rhodes - Smackdown 30.04.2010
Christian vs Cody Rhodes - Smackdown 07.05.2010
Dolph Ziggler vs Chris Masters - Superstars 13.05.2010
Kofi Kingston vs Christian - InterContinental Championship - Smackdown 14.05.2010
Edge vs Christian - Raw 17.05.2010
Evan Bourne vs Zach Ryder - Superstars 27.05.2010
Evan Bourne & John Cena vs Edge & Sheamus - Raw 31.05.2010
Jack Swagger vs MVP - Smackdown 04.06.2010

Disc 6
John Cena vs CM Punk - Raw 07.06.2010
Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 11.06.2010
Chris Masters vs Luke Gallows - Superstars 25.06.2010
Evan Bourne vs Chris Jericho - Fatal 4 Way 2010
Hart Dynasty & Natalya vs Usos & Tamina - Fatal 4 Way 2010
Evan Bourne & Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho & Edge - Raw 05.07.2010
Chris Jericho vs Yoshi Tatsu - Superstars 15.07.2010

Disc 7
Big Show vs Kane vs Christian vs Matt Hardy vs Dolph Ziggler vs Cody Rhodes vs Drew McIntyre vs Kofi Kingston - Money In The Bank Ladder Match - Money In The Bank 2010
The Miz vs Randy Orton vs Edge vs Chris Jericho vs Evan Bourne vs John Morrison vs Ted DiBiase vs Mark Henry - Money In The Bank Ladder Match - Money In The Bank 2010
Randy Orton vs Edge vs Chris Jericho - Raw 19.07.2010
Hart Dynasty vs The Usos - Superstars 22.07.2010
Christian vs Drew McIntyre - Smackdown 30.07.2010
Chris Masters vs Chavo Guerrero - Superstars 12.08.2010
Cody Rhodes vs Christian - Smackdown 13.08.2010
Rey Mysterio vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 13.08.2010

Disc 8
Nexus vs Team WWE - Summerslam 2010
Christian vs Drew McIntyre - Smackdown 20.08.2010
Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 20.08.2010
William Regal vs Goldust - Superstars 26.08.2010
Drew McIntyre vs Chris Masters - Superstars 26.08.2010
Goldust vs Ted DiBiase - Superstars 02.09.2010
Undertaker vs CM Punk - Smackdown 10.09.2010

Disc 9
Hart Dynasty vs Cody Rhodes & Drew McIntyre - Smackdown 17.09.2010
Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 17.09.2010
CM Punk vs Christian - Smackdown 17.09.2010
Daniel Bryan vs The Miz - US Championship - Night Of Champions 2010
Randy Orton vs Sheamus vs John Cena vs Wade Barrett vs Edge vs Chris Jericho - Six Pack Challenge - WWE Championship - Night Of Champions 2010
Daniel Bryan vs The Miz vs John Morrison - Submissions Count Anywhere - US Championship - Hell In A Cell 2010

Disc 10
Randy Orton vs Sheamus - Hell In A Cell - WWE Championship - Hell In A Cell 2010
John Cena vs Wade Barrett - Hell In A Cell 2010
Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio - Smackdown 08.10.2010
Rey Mysterio vs Cody Rhodes - Smackdown 15.10.2010
Edge vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 15.10.2010
Cody Rhodes & Drew McIntyre vs Chris Masters & MVP - Superstars 21.10.2010

Disc 11
Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler - Bragging Rights 2010
Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 25.10.2010
Tyson Kid vs Zach Ryder - Superstars 28.10.2010
Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 29.10.2010
Edge vs Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio - Smackdown 29.10.2010
Jack Swagger vs Kaval - Superstars 04.11.2010
Edge vs Alberto Del Rio - Smackdown 05.11.2010
Trent Barreta vs Curt Hawkins - Superstars 18.11.2010
Daniel Bryan vs Ted DiBiase - US Championship - Survivor Series 2010

Disc 12
Rey Mysterio, Big Show, MVP, Kofi Kingston & Chris Masters vs Alberto Del Rio, Drew McIntyre, Cody Rhodes, Jack Swagger & Tyler Reks - Survivor Series 2010
Trent Barreta vs Curt Hawkins - Superstars 25.11.2010
Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 26.11.2010
Alberto Del Rio vs Big Show - Smackdown 26.11.2010
Drew McIntyre vs MVP - Smackdown 26.11.2010
The Miz vs Jerry Lawler - TLC Match - WWE Championship - Raw 29.11.2010
Tyson Kid vs David Hart Smith - Superstars 02.12.2010
Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 03.12.2010

Disc 13
Trent Barreta vs Curt Hawkins - Superstars 09.12.2010
Drew McIntyre vs Yoshi Tatsu - Superstars 16.12.2010
Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger - Ladder Match - InterContinental Championship - TLC 2010
Natalya & Beth Phoenix vs Michelle McCool & Layla - Tables Match - TLC 2010
John Morrison vs Sheamus - Ladder Match - TLC 2010
Edge vs Kane vs Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio - TLC Match - World Heavyweight Championship - TLC 2010

Disc 14
Daniel Bryan vs William Regal - Raw 20.12.2010
John Cena vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 20.12.2010
The Miz, Alex Riley & Sheamus vs Randy Orton, John Morrison & Jerry Lawler - Raw 20.12.2010
John Cena vs Dolph Ziggler & Vickie Guerrero - Smackdown 21.12.2010
William Regal vs David Hart Smith - Superstars 30.12.2010
Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger - InterContinental Championship - Smackdown 31.12.2010

Disc 15 (Bonus House Show/Dark Matches)
Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - Shanghai
John Cena vs Big Show - Shanghai
Chris Jericho vs Edge - Dark Match
Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston vs Cody Rhodes vs Chavo Guerrero - Cologne
Daniel Bryan vs William Regal - Austria
Daniel Bryan vs William Regal vs R-Truth - UK
John Cena vs The Miz - UK
Randy Orton vs Edge vs Sheamus - Bercy
Randy Orton vs Shaemus - Toronto
John Cena & Evan Bourne vs Wade Barrett & David Otunga - Paris
John Morrison vs Edge - Paris
Christian vs Dos Caras Jr. - Vienna
John Cena vs Undertaker vs Sheamus - Steel Cage Match - Dark Match
John Cena & John Morrison vs The Miz & Sheamus - Dark Match
Dolph Ziggler vs Goldust - Cow Palace
Undertaker, Edge & Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho, CM Punk & Luke Gallows - Cow Palace



*PM me for more info if anyone is interested in buying*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Starrcade: The Essential Collection - Disc 1*

The set starts off with a 45 minute documentary on the history of Starrcade. It covers the origins, big matches, and major storylines throughout the years. Nothing incredible, but a good watch. And then onto the countdown:

*# 25*
*The Match of the Decade*
Holywood Hulk Hogan vs. Rowdy Roddy Piper (1996) - 1/2*
_Obviously on here for historical purposes, but jesus the match was a snoozefest. Very basic stuff with awful booking on the finish. A much better choice for this spot on the countdown would've been Dean Malenko vs. Ultimo Dragon from the same night. But oh well._

*# 24*
*Iron Man Singles Tournament*
Sting vs. The Great Muta (1989) - ***1/4
_These two always had consistently good matches and I felt the ones in America were normally better than the ones in Japan, at least from what I've seen. A pretty cool thing in this one is that Muta locks in a cattle mutilation, which I had rarely ever seen used by anyone not named Bryan Danielson and certainly never seen Muta use it in the dozens of matches I've seen from him._

*# 23*
*NWA/WCW Unified World Tag Team Championship*
Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas(c) vs. Barry Windham & Brian Pillman (1992) - ****
_Ridiculously physical tag match with a ton of bumps. Great stuff from start to finish. A real gem._

*# 22*
*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Goldberg(c) vs. Kevin Nash (1998) - **1/4
_This match had an awesome atmosphere as Goldberg's 846-0 undefeated streak was on the line. Not really but you know what I mean. Not a bad match, Goldberg's sheer power is a sight to see._

*# 21*
20-Man Battlebowl (1991) - 3/4*
_Here's the rundown for the Battlebowl. Names were drawn at random throughtout the night and they had 10 tag team matches. If your tream won, you're in. Then for the actual Battlebowl match, they have two rings. Everyone starts in one ring. The first objective is to throw an opponent over the top ropes to the second ring. Once you're in the second ring, you're eliminated from the first ring, but to be eliminated from the match completely you need to be thrown over the top to the floor from the 2nd ring. The lone man left standing in ring one would have a break until there's a lone man in ring two. Then the two guys left went into ring one and tried to throw each other over the top. Yeah, a pretty stupid idea all around. And it wasn't enjoyable to watch. People who would go through the middle ropes to ring two would be called eliminated and guys were just going to ring two for no reason. The highlight of the match was a 2 minute exchange between Jushin Liger and Ricky Morton._

*# 20*
*WCW United States Championship - 2 out of 3 Falls*
Dustin Rhodes(c) vs. Stunning Steve Austin (1993) - ***
_Pretty good stuff, not great though. Tony Schiavone made a funny comment during the match saying that these two would dominate WCW for the next decade. Boy how he was wrong..._

*Overall Disc Score: 7.75/10*
_Some good stuff but some real stinkers as well. It'll get much better I'm sure._​


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

superdupersonic said:


> Austin vs. Jericho took place very shortly after that the quad tear tag.





Feech La Manna said:


> Austin and Jericho had a really good match on Smackdown in Aug 01 thats better than the Raw match in June


Well shit I'm hopping on them asap.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Does anybody have any thoughts on the John Cena Experience DVD? I almost picked it up when I was out earlier; it has a few good matches and I'm a sucker for any kind of behind-the-scenes documentary type thing.

So is it any good?


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

The documentary is ok but nothing special. It's mainly following him during the week of wrestlemania doing promotional stuff.It's abit interesting but it's nothing i'd watch again but the matches are good to great. Only the Khali match is bad IMO.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

I figure this is the place to ask these two questions:

1) I remember there was a site that had a shit load of Puro matches available to watch. What site was that?

2) What is the best site to find matches from the territories like Mid-Atlantic, Mid-South, Memphis, etc?


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Mr Joe Perfect said:


> The documentary is ok but nothing special. It's mainly following him during the week of wrestlemania doing promotional stuff.It's abit interesting but it's nothing i'd watch again but the matches are good to great. Only the Khali match is bad IMO.


Well I bought the Jericho DVD and ordered his new book so I think I made the right choice


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> I figure this is the place to ask these two questions:
> 
> 1) I remember there was a site that had a shit load of Puro matches available to watch. What site was that?
> 
> 2) What is the best site to find matches from the territories like Mid-Atlantic, Mid-South, Memphis, etc?


Ditch and DVDR.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I still dont understand how the hell Piper vs Hogan was the match of the decade.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

b/c it's where dem big boys play.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I recently saw Piper vs. Hogan from Starrcade 96....

:side:


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

How many extra Blurays are gonna sell for Eliminatino Chamber 2011 because of tonight's show being included as a bonus?


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

THE TRUE STORY OF WRESTLEMANIA LINE-UP:

Doc:
The Beginning 

WrestleMania is Born 

New York, Chicago, Los Angeles 

Bigger, Better, Badder !

Influencing a Generation 

Battle of the Billionaires

Atlantic City Hotspot 

O’ Canada 

Hulkamania is WrestleMania 

Emotionally Charged 

Dream Match...Not a Reality 

World’s Largest Toga Party 

Back on Broadway 

Axxess 

Hall of Fame 

New Generation 

Baddest Man on the Planet 

Celebrities 

To the New Millennium 

Seismic Shift

Mr. WrestleMania 

The Crowd Effect

Living Out a Dream 

The Music of Mania 

Citrus Bowl 

Preparing for the Moment 

Greatest Match Ever? 

Undefeated 

The Legacy 

Matches:
Hulk Hogan & Mr. T vs. “Rowdy” Roddy Piper & Mr. Wonderful Paul Orndorff 
WrestleMania, 31st March, 1985

WWE Intercontinental Championship Match
Randy 'Macho Man' Savage vs. Ricky 'the Dragon' Steamboat 
WrestleMania III, 29th March, 1987

WWE Championship Match
Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant 
WrestleMania III, 29th March, 1987

Retirement Match
The Ultimate Warrior vs. Randy 'Macho Man' Savage 
WrestleMania VII, 24th March, 1991

Ladder Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship
Razor Ramon vs. Shawn Michaels 
WrestleMania X, 20th March, 1994

WWE Championship Match
Shawn Michaels vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin 
WrestleMania XIV, 29th March, 1998

WWE Tag Team Championship – Triangle Ladder Match
The Hardy Boyz vs. The Dudley Boyz vs. Edge / Christian 
WrestleMania 2000, 2nd April, 2000

Street Fight
Shane McMahon vs. Vince McMahon 
WrestleMania X-Seven, 1st April, 2001

The Rock vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan 
WrestleMania X-8, 17th March, 2002

WWE Championship Match
Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar 
WrestleMania XIX, 30th March, 2003

WWE Championship Match
John Cena vs. Triple H 
WrestleMania 22, 2nd April, 2006

Blu-ray Exclusive Content

Money in the Bank Ladder Match
CM Punk vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Chris Jericho vs. Carlito vs. MVP vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. John Morrison 
WrestleMania XXIV, 30th March, 2008

The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels 
WrestleMania XXV, 5th April, 2009

WWE Championship Match
Batista vs. John Cena 
WrestleMania XXVI, 28th March, 2010 

Special Features

• Gene Okerlund Interviews Liberace 
• Underestimating the crowd at WrestleMania IX 
• Bobby Heenan’s Wild Ride 
• Rey Mysterio on His WrestleMania Outfits 
• John Cena on Making an Entrance 
• Edge on Facing the Undertaker at WrestleMania 
• Bret Hart on his Return to WrestleMania 
• “My Favourite WrestleMania Moment”

Probably already posted. Sorry if it is. I can't wait.


----------



## EffectRaven (Dec 9, 2007)

That's a pretty sexy line-up for the Wrestlemania DVD. I imagine that most of us already have most if not all of the matches but I doubt anyone will be purchasing it for those


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Wish the documentary was longer on the WM DVD (its only 2 hours), and it was only one disc. Don't fancy paying for 3 disc set when I own every match on discs 2 and 3 . I'll probably just download the doc and only buy the set if its good, and if its on offer at some point .



bigrockwwe said:


> Hey guys, show your support for The People's Champ!.... http://www.facebook.com/pages/Like-...-stay-in-the-WWE-now-hes-back/152165911507791


No thanks. I don't want to encourage him to stick around...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Wish the documentary was longer on the WM DVD (its only 2 hours), and it was only one disc. Don't fancy paying for 3 disc set when I own every match on discs 2 and 3 . I'll probably just download the doc and only buy the set if its good, and if its on offer at some point .
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks. I don't want to encourage him to stick around...


Ah Cal, your anti Rock agenda is extremely refreshing today.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Well that sucks. The blu-ray exclusive stuff is the majority of what I don't have on dvd... and I don't have a blu-ray player. Probably won't be buyin this just for the documentary. End up downloading it. Looks like a good set thought if you're not a hardcore collector and don't have all the matches.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> Ah Cal, your anti Rock agenda is extremely refreshing today.


There's more to come too, as long as he sticks around .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Rock vs Michael Cole. 12 years in the making. Wrestlemania 27. Book it Vince!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

A match where I would root for Cole. Never thought I'd be able to say that!


----------



## PG-13 (Dec 7, 2008)

Any ratings for the WarGames matches from 1987 and 1992?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Wargames at Wrestlewar '92 is the best one I've personally ever seen. ****1/2 rating wise, but I've seen plenty go as high as *****. Huge bloodbath with tons of intensity. Haven't seen '87.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

87 one is fantastic. ****1/2 or something.

Mania DVD looks a little weird; doesn't seem like the doc's in chronological order. I pwn every match on there so I may have to find a place elsewhere where I can watch the doc or just hire it something.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

SUPER DUPER WALMART SALE~!

EVERY DVD SET YOU SEE IN THIS PHOTO IS JUST $10~!


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ Thats fucking cool, wish they had shit like that in Oz.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh man that might be just what I needed to finally get the Definitive Ric Flair collection.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

If anyone in the UK wants to waste £9.99, The Rock's latest 3 disc set is on sale atm on SilverVision. Not sure how long for, might just be a day thing like their Wild Wednesday deals (which is the Hitman DVD today btw).

I have enough money to get the Rock DVD, and I don't own it... and of course I'm not fucking buying it .

McQueen... I'm disappointed. You don't already own the Flair Definitive DVD yet? SHAME ON YOU.

Here DVD Thread, have a review:

*Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko vs. Ricky Steamboat & Dustin Rhodes (Clash 17; 11/19/91)*

Windham had to have surgery on his arm due to the attack at HH by the Enforcers, so he gets Dustin a replacement for this tag titles match... and out comes Ricky the motherfucking Dragon Steamboat! Arn goes fucking apeshit when he finds out, because he knows Steamboat all too well. Zbyszko never seems happy anyway, so he’s just his usual “shut up” self.

Early stuff is just wonderful with Steamboat and Dustin all over the Enforcers, before slowing the match down and working over Zbyszko’s arm as revenge for Windham. Zbyszko finally gets a tag, and seeing Arn come in and just unload on the young kid is great. Some big motherfucking punches to the head in the corner.

Steamboat and Windham manage to keep things going their way though, until the more experienced team of Arn and Zbyszko comes into play and they out work the new tag team of Steamboat and Dustin.

Its Steamboat that becomes the FIP here, which I thought was a little weird as first, but then I thought of a half decent reason as to why it’s good (because I can do shit like that  ). Basically Steamboat has just returned, and based on the early going of the match, the last thing the Enforcers need is for Steamboat to wait on the apron for a long period of time before finally being able to get in the match and most likely destroy them. Plus Steamboat is a little older and perhaps can’t take as much punishment as a young Dustin, so he *might* be easier to wear down.

Either that or I’m talking complete and total bullshit.

After a great FIP period, Dustin gets the hot tag, and we go into a pretty short but fun finishing sequence before Steamboat hits the Cross Body from the top rope, and we have NEW tag team champions!

Oh yeah, totally loved this match. Probably won’t have it as high as Viva (who said top 25 or something), and probably not as high as Andy either (though I have no idea if he has said whereabouts it would go lol), but its gonna be on there somewhere. No less than top 50.

*Rating: ***3/4*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nope, seen most of the stuff on there but nope never got that set.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

You must get it. Sting at the first Clash. An awesome Horseman six man tag. Funk at THE Bash. Steamboat at Spring Stampede. The HHH cage match. The retirement ceremony.

My complaints about it is that I don't care for WWE documentaries anymore (thanks to Meltzer's iconic historical writings), and that time could have been used for more matches. Also, the 2008 stuff is only shown in 4:3 format, with no true WWEHD watermark 16:9 option. Non-PPV DVDs didn't start having that option until the Steamboat set came out.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Oh man that might be just what I needed to finally get the Definitive Ric Flair collection.


I really enjoyed the documentary. It's one of the better one's WWE has done in the last few years. It seems like almost anything concerning WCW they are sort of lazy on except with Ric. 

The promos here are all first class and the retirement celebration on Raw after WM24 is just incredible; especially the moment with Undertaker paying Flair respect. 

The only thing that would have made it even better is another disc for more matches. But it's all good, I am sure we will get more Flair sets in the future. His stuff sells like hotcakes.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I might need to make a trip to Wal-Mart, and I hate Wal-Mart, for a few of those DVDs.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

That tag match that Cal talked about is off-the-charts and a million stars.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The crowd was rumbling in that one, I remember. It is a HOT tag team match for sure. 

Also, that Horsemen six-man on Flair's set has an incredible atmosphere as well.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The Clique said:


> I really enjoyed the documentary. It's one of the better one's WWE has done in the last few years. It seems like almost anything concerning WCW they are sort of lazy on except with Ric.
> 
> The promos here are all first class and the retirement celebration on Raw after WM24 is just incredible; especially the moment with Undertaker paying Flair respect.
> 
> The only thing that would have made it even better is another disc for more matches. But it's all good, I am sure we will get more Flair sets in the future. His stuff sells like hotcakes.


And the 2008 shit should have been widescreen. God I hope that WWE in a few years down keeps continuing their 2 year Raw sets and puts 2008-09 on blu ray. I NEED the retirement ceremony and Jeff vs. HBK in widescreen. It'll be nice to have all the other good shit on blu ray too, but at least I can find everything in some kind of widescreen format.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

All the Rocky excitement this week has me wanting WWE to create another DVD set for him this year. They might as well create one while they have him on hand. They could do 3-discs featuring a quality documentary, a disc for matches and a disc full of promos/segments. It would be one of the greatest things ever.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Clique said:


> All the Rocky excitement this week has me wanting WWE to create another DVD set for him this year. They might as well create one while they have him on hand. They could do 3-discs featuring a quality documentary, a disc for matches and a disc full of promos/segments. *It would be one of the greatest things ever.*


Lies .

I'd probably watch a documentary on him though, just because I like watching documentaries, even if I hate the wrestler (watched Jeff fucking Hardy's... boy did that SUCK).

I'd prefer a 3 disc set (all matches or documentary and 2 disc of matches) for someone who has yet to get one.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

DiBiase, Lawler, Orton and the U.S. Championship are due for their own sets.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Did somebody say The Rock's return will be included as a bonus on an upcoming WWE dvd?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Orton is getting a DVD this year... but one of those "experience" DVD's like Cena's, so it will suck unless they put some good matches on it . DiBiase and Lawler were rumoured to have sets out this year, but fuck knows what happened to them .


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Worst part about Orton's DVD is Benoit was arguably his best opponent and none of their matches will be included. However, they still have plenty of other good matches to choose from so it could be a solid DVD.

I don't know what to expect from the "Experience" portion. What are they are going to reveal about Orton beyond "The Viper" character? I mean he doesn't make media appearances like Cena did/does so his DVD will have to be entirely different.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I honestly can't imagine his "documentary" being exciting in the slightest lol. His current gimmick aside, he just seems like a boring bastard lol. Maybe I'll be surprised .

Not sure how good the match selection can be since Benoit isn't allowed. Maybe stick Vs Undertaker SS 05 (since he won that one) on there, NWO with Cena (only good match they had) and then ummm... Vs Rey at NWO 06 (best match they had imo)... fuck knows what else.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey guys, with the Rock's return, lets talk about his best matches


Oh, wait, he doesnt have any! LOLolololOLOLOLol

Nah but seriously, i always enjoyed his work with Steve and Trips. Backlash 2000, from a sheer entertainment viewpoint, is unbeatable, though I would like to rewatch it to see if the storytelling, selling, and psychology hold up.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm going to watch Rock vs. Undertaker from No Way Out '02 this week. I haven't seen it in years!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Ok, positive Rock convo. Best matches:

Vs Austin WM 19
Vs Austin WM 17
Vs HHH JD 00
Vs HHH BL 00
Vs Benoit FL 00
Vs Undertaker Vs Angle Vengeance 05

EDIT: Really like that NWO 02 match against 'Taker. Loved the buildup too with Undertaker Tombstoning Rock on a limo .


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KingCal said:


> Really like that NWO 02 match against 'Taker. Loved the buildup too with Undertaker Tombstoning Rock on a limo .


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Always fun watching Rock go head first on some steel .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the part of the Rock matches where the Rock gets hurt. But the parts where he starts fighting back and getting offense always piss me off. 

If you guys dont mind, I'd like to stay here for a while until Rocka-mania dies down on the outside. I tried suggesting Cena is more enjoyable in the ring than the Rock for me and got flamed out


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I find it best to stay here (or other forums... ) ALL the time. Less morons that can't accept you have different opinions lol.

As for The Rock, he can at least claim he was in one of my ***** matches . Biggest achievement ever for the guy :side:.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I still think Rock's match vs. Jericho from No Mercy '01 is the best of his career.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I prefer their RR 02 match to NM 01. Which I'd imagine might sound hilarious to a few people who were around back in the day when I reviewed it (or rather, tried to review it) .


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

redeadening said:


> I like the part of the Rock matches where the Rock gets hurt. But the parts where he starts fighting back and getting offense always piss me off.
> 
> If you guys dont mind, I'd like to stay here for a while until Rocka-mania dies down on the outside. *I tried suggesting Cena is more enjoyable in the ring than the Rock for me and got flamed out*


U got flamed out for telling the truth? It happens here?:no:


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

IYH Breakdown against Mankind and Shamrock is good
KOTR 98 Shamrock vs The Rock is good
IYH Rock Bottom vs Mankiund was good
Slam 98 vs HHH was really good
Fully Loaded 98 against HHH is one of his best Matches in his whole Career, to me it's the Match of the Year and really great.
RAW 5.7.99 Rock vs HHH was pretty good
RR 99 is overrated but really memorable
WM 15 vs Austin is great, i don't care what people say it was just really a great crowd with a great Match.
KOTR 99 vs Taker, Match of the Year, really good Match.
No Mercy 01 vs Jericho was awesome.

I haven't seen that much from 00-03 to say something about that, but i look forward watching it. The Rock is a pretty underrated Wrestler, he could put out Classics if right situation, and the Crowd always was with it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

JoeRulz said:


> U got flamed out for telling the truth? It happens here?:no:


The Rock has captured the people's imagination once again.

So to cheer myself up I rewatched Summerslam 2002 where he was booed out of the arena with people chanting 'Rocky Sucks'

Wrestling fans are such a remarkable breed.

In another thread, a bunch of people said "the greatest of all time has returned again" and I said "I didnt know Ric Flair came back". I got flamed again


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Dude, what's your beef with Rock?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

There is an old saying. "There is such a thing as too much hope." The Rock was a great man, I have his DVD set. Some of his matches are my favourite ever.

However, people are going too far. He is not going to 'save the WWE'. He is not the greatest talker of all time. He is not a better wrestler than Cena and he is nowhere near the greatest of all time.

Im just being realistic. Im playing devil's advocate.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well i don't go in that kind of threads just cause they are stupid. The other things i guess are opinions, Rock is far from the total package, but he was a huge draw so i guess that puts him somewhere up there. I really liked seeing Rock at RAW and am looking forward to him hosting Mania but i don't expect anything beyond.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

As I said, The Rock was a great man. Tremendous effect on the industry in a short time. If anything, I'd compare his year 2000 main event style to Cena's 2007. Consistently entertaining, always delivered in big time situations and on TV.

Even in terms of mic work they have alot in common. It would incredibly unfair to put PG chained up walking merchandise stand Cena against The Rock who says whatever he damn well wants. Its like if Rocky Maivia took on Cena when he used to rap.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah that was the best Rocky, with the Fans staying behind him chanting "Rocky Die"


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Phew, redeadening is being more positive towards The Rock. Thought I would no longer be the resident "Rock Hater" in this thread .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd actually like to see you step outside Cal, its like a goddamn zombie outbreak out there and you'd be like a suvivor 

Which brings up the question, who is the best mic worker ever?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Is this where we go when we're sick of being told that Rocky's better than everyone ever? Because man, I'm sick of being told that Rocky's better than everyone ever.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> I'd actually like to see you step outside Cal, its like a goddamn zombie outbreak out there and you'd be like a suvivor
> 
> Which brings up the question, who is the best mic worker ever?


Mick F'ing Foley.



Mister Hands said:


> Is this where we go when we're sick of being told that Rocky's better than everyone ever? Because man, I'm sick of being told that Rocky's better than everyone ever.


Indeed it is. Welcome, friend .


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I received Jericho's new book in the mail today and it is great so far.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

redeadening said:


> I'd actually like to see you step outside Cal, its like a goddamn zombie outbreak out there and you'd be like a suvivor
> 
> Which brings up the question, who is the best mic worker ever?


Jake Roberts
SCSA
Mick Foley
Randy Savage
Hulk Hogan


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Mick F'ing Foley.
> Indeed it is. Welcome, friend .


Hurrah! I can't argue with wrestlingfan91's list of best mic workers, except to add Flair. Savage eclipses Rock's own act of one-note, over-the-top hilarious promos, just by weight of him _actually being insane_.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Piper needs to be added to that list too. Guy's probably in my top 3.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Piper was great too, probably should also add VKM.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Shit, yeah - how could I have forgotten Piper? Man, Rock's gonna be lucky to crack the top 10.  I'd put Jericho and probably even Punk ahead of him too.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Rock wouldn't get into my top 30 probably, if I ever sat down and really thought about it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Piper's nuts. The SOB was attitude before you knew whatever the hell attitude was. Never saw a guy so fucking out of control. The dude spoke the truth every time too. His words sold Wrestlemania. Lauper and Hogan were just supporting actors. And when needed, he could get serious. His promo on RAW was out of this world.

Id like to throw a name out there that 90% of Rock fans have never heard of:

Arn Anderson.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

God bless Arn Anderson.

Also, somebody buy me this http://www.silvervision.co.uk/produ...nental-Championship-DVD-3-Discs.html?src=twit.

Oh, and Larry Zbyszko deserves a mention for his crazy arse shit he says DURING matches. Fuck Jericho's "ASK HIM!", Larry is the KING at screaming and talking trash while wrestling.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

admiremyclone said:


> Did somebody say The Rock's return will be included as a bonus on an upcoming WWE dvd?


It's been confirmed that this weekend's PPV won't be released on Blu Ray in the UK, meaning that this week's episode of Raw won't get the chance to be included as a bonus. UNACCEPTABLE.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The Rock is on another level for me in almost every department. He's not Benoit in the ring that's for damn sure but I'd just about watch a Rock match over almost anyone (there are a few exceptions of course). His personality and energy eclipses most men's technical ability. He is along with Ric Flair and Mick Foley unquestionably the best mic worker of ALL time. His charisma is unmatched, period. He can play an excellent heroic babyface or he can be an obnoxious heel. He is a master at controlling the crowd in his promos and in his wrestling. He personifies fun, over-the-top, pure entertainment.


Oh, Rock > Cena.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Rock/Cena argument has kinda been done and done and done. Rock's probably a better mic worker, but I'm not sure that's really fair to compare because he had so much freedom and Cena clearly doesn't have that same freedom. I'd call Cena a better babyface worker easily, and Cena in 07 was better than Rocky ever was. But I also thought Rock was a much better heel worker, and Cena hasn't really been tested as a big-time heel. Kinda hoping a Rock program leads to a Cena turn so we can see how he handles it. Kinda think he'd be awesome if he turned all angry-faced and Terminator-like and murdered dudes. Like he did with Nexus guys. Remember when he beat the heck out of Darren Young? That was amazing. 

Also, I don't want to jump on the "Rock as savior" bandwagon, but I totally get it. I mean, I think the current roster is extremely talented: I think Punk is better than Rock at about everything (except drawing), and Rey is a better worker than Rock ever was, and heck, if he were healthy, Christian's certainly a better worker and maybe a better overall talent (drawing power aside). So, when I hear something like "he makes everyone else look like shit," I don't necessarily agree with that, but his promo seemed such much freer. I don't want to sound like a "PG sux cuz there's no blood or swearing" type, but it's so obvious that everyone on the roster has been severely restricted. Cena's so cheesy and so far from rapper Cena, it's crazy. Only guy who's really been able to adapt and create an exciting and engaging character is Punk, but I'm kinda thinking he'll be a best ever-type if given the right opportunities. So, when Rock comes out and acts just like he used to and says ass and bitch and damn a bunch, I can see why folks lose their shit. I'm about a big a fan of the current product that you'll find on here, but even I can admit that everything has felt micro-managed to a preposterous extent over the last few years. Then Rock came out and got bleeped once and then swore ten more times anyway, and it was so obvious they weren't prepared for that but he went ahead and did it anyway, and I guess I can't help but hope that they'll take the gloves of Cena and let him run wild when he finally gets to cut a promo on Rock. Actually, I hope they keep him restricted for a while so fans turn on cheesy Cena (believe me, they will, and they'll drown out the kids), and then I hope Cena snaps, and then I hope the gloves come off, and then I hope he turns Terminator and beats the piss out of Rocky and makes him bleed so much that Cal weeps. 

On Rock's best matches: vs. Austin at Mania 19 & 17, obviously. NM01 with Jericho is great. BL00 with Hunter is good. That Vengeance 02 match with Angle & Taker is a bunch of fun. Backlash 99 with Austin rocks. He had a few good ones with Foley but I can't remember which gimmick matches happened when. Pretty sure the ladder match from Raw was my favorite. FL00 with Benoit was really good. SS02 with Brock. Mania 18 with Hogan. BL03 match against Goldberg gets slept on but it's really good, too. Rock works great shtick and Goldberg looks like a murdering machine. 

Very good worker and a unique talent with infinite charisma. Not sure I'd call him the _best_ mic worker-- I think he was a tad too limited in his content & range; I'd rather listen to guys like Foley, Jericho, Punk, etc, who have more depth and played a broader range of characters-- but I would call Rock the most _charismatic_, and I'd say no one can work a crowd better than Rocky. The way he reeducated the live crowd on how to respond to his catch-phrases on Raw was pretty brilliant. Stuff like that makes him stand out.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The best thing I'm hoping for from this Rock return (if he's not interested in wrestling) is to get John Cena out of his fetters and be let loose, on the mic, in the ring, everything. He is a better wrestler than the Rock, but his material is beyond mind-numbing that it hardly matters. On the mic, they're probably on par, while Rock snaps Cena in the department of charisma.

The best mic worker of all time would be Roddy Piper. CM Punk, currently, is as natural as it's ever going to get.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The Rock is probably the most revolutionary talker of all time. Foley is better than Rock, but the Rock's mic-work actually involved the crowd into the segment so much and Rocky received much better reactions. Rock's talking and charisma made him the man he was back in 2000. Rock's an elite star, and nobody can deny that. Much of it was because Rock could blabber like no one else.

As a wrestler, Rock's better than everybody on the roster today, bar Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, and Rey Mysterio. Yeah, I said it. And, I didn't say it because I think Rock's a great wrestler. I just think WWE roster is so poor these days. In fact, since WrestleMania 26, I haven't seen any match above the middle three range from WWE. Never mind, there may be some wrestlers better than Rock in WWE today, but they haven't showed it for sure.

The Rock's top-5 matches would be:

1. Austin/Rock II @ 'Mania X-Seven
2. Rock/Hunter @ Backlash 2000 (I rate this as one of the best matches of all time)
3. Hunter/Rock @ Judgment Day 2000
4. Rock/Austin III @ 'Mania XIX
5. Rock/Foley @ Royal Rumble 1999 / Rock/Benoit @ Fully Loaded 2000

I can see the case for Cena being better than Rock, but I wouldn't vote for that. John Cena is one of the best wrestlers in the company today, but I still wouldn't rate him ahead of the Rock. The Rock and John Cena fall in the same "superstar" category, but Rock worked the crowd, wrestled the matches, and created a lasting impact in a much superior manner to John Cena. Even in the ring, Rock was never the best, but his matches stood out for one reason or the other. Take the Hogan match. It's not a generically good wrestling match by any means, yet it stands out as a historical match-up--with a historical environment and surrounding. And, the Rock has had many matches such as that one. Take the matches Hunter has had. I don't think any match of Hunter matches to the spectacle of Backlash 2000; perhaps WrestleMania 22, perhaps. The same could be said for Foley but there is one KOTR 1998. Stone Cold Steve Austin? WrestleMania X-Seven? WrestleMania XIX? I'm not considering match-quality here; simply, observing the stature of the said wrestling matches. The Rock's matches had such a feel--a grand feel.

I can very well understand people not liking the Rock, and his work, but--it can't be denied that the Rock is one of the most influential men in wrestling history and a revolutionary talker on the mic.


Moving to Randy Orton (uh), his best regular, singles match is Survivor Series 2007 against Shawn Michaels. Blows anything he did with Benoit away. Overall, it would be the Foley match, I guess. Orton's top-5 would be:

1. Backlash 2004
2. No Mercy 2007
3. Survivor Series 2007
4. SmackDown vs. Rey Mysterio (the episode after 'Mania 22)
5. Raw Classic Survivor Series Match @ Survivor Series 2004


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome points *Razor King*. 


_I actually got to catch *The Undertaker vs. The Rock from No Way Out '02* tonight and man was it a blast! At the time, this match kind of needed to happen and I say that because feuding with The Rock further put over Undertaker as a heel in strong fashion. The match really was a knock 'em down drag out fight. You know it featured the typical Attitude Era brawl in the crowd. 

I absolutely loved Taker's spiteful bastard attitude he carried with him in his Big Evil character. The personal animosity these two had with each other which started over one little comment from Rocky that acknowledged Maven eliminating Taker in the Rumble. Everyone could see he had a chip on his shoulder and he really was the last one that should be crying for respect because that's all he ever received. I really dug how all of Taker's offense was had an exclamation of spitefulness - from straddling Rock on the barricade, the big leg drop on the apron, and even his bearhug control segment.

Rock was good, as usual, with his selling and bursting comebacks full of fire. Two of my favorite sequences in the entire match involve the DDT. One is Taker's running DDT counter and the second was Rock jumping up extra quick and spiking Taker's head in the mat. Those were cool. 

They also shifted the pace well in the beginning and middle portions of the match but they almost steered off the path when Taker was setting up his obtaining of a lead pipe. The interference made it all well, however. Overall, this is a quick (at least it didn't seem that long to me) and enjoyable match between two of the greatest WWE Superstars ever. Really good stuff and Rock can take one hell of a chokeslam too._


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

It was special seeing him again on RAW, I had no idea until the next day that he returned. I saw my friend on the computer watching a Rock promo which I thought was from 2003, but then I realised the RAW setting and watched the whole thing on youtube. Yes, Rock probably isnt the most versatile mic worker, but no one can captivate an audience the way he did and he hasnt lost a beat. I mea the promo itself was ok, but the way he managed to bring in the audience to every word he was saying was phenomenal

As much as I love Bret Hart, Rock's return this year was far better. I mean you can tell the difference, I think Bret has to be booked in a programme effectively wheras all you need to do really is give The Rock a mic and let him go.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

redeadening said:


> However, people are going too far. He is not going to 'save the WWE'. He is not the greatest talker of all time. He is not a better wrestler than Cena and he is nowhere near the greatest of all time.
> 
> Im just being realistic. *Im playing devil's advocate*.













Yeah, we already have like 100 threads about The Rock, his heel turn, his push, his brides, his look, his habits, etc. I made a rant about it the first day after Raw.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I think Rocky can be great in every area, but I'm not a huge fan and I prefer around 25 guys at least on the mic to him and over 100 in the ring (I'd have him > Cena @ everything. Mic it's not close b/c Cena's mic work just does nothing for me and is literally a channel changer, especially in the past year. In ring I'd only take Rocky over him slightly). 

But fuck me if that pop wasn't goosebump-giving.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Watch Rock/Austin Pre match documentary from WM 19 then watch the match itself and then come Back and tell me the guy isnt all that.

Whoever said Rock wouldn't break top 30 mic workers is hysterical. Granted his mic work is a little recycled shit but he can work a crowd better than anyone I've seen. That was proven on Monday night. That alone should get him in the Top 10.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

The advantage that Rock has is the response of crowd to his promo be it Heel or face. Every single time he has crowd in his palm of his hand while giving a promo(even most of the time its same lines). He is not the greatest but he surely is one of the best mic workers of all time.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Finished watching TLC 2010 last night, and have to say that it was very entertaining. The show sounded good and what I saw was solid. This is probably the second best ppv of the year, after Night of Champions. My review:

*Dolph Ziggler vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger - Ladder Match for the IC Title*
I guess they didn't want these three to go all out since there were two more ladder matches left on the show, but then maybe don't book it as a ladder match in the first place. Ziggler and Kingston have amazing chemistry, and Kingston and Swagger have done some awesome stuff, too, which makes it so peculiar that these three were given only 9 minutes and didn't seem to know what to do with it. A regular triple-threat would have been a lot better, more time to focus on the match than setting up ladder spots. There's some innovative stuff, but it just feels watery and rushed, and the finish is horrible. It's like something out of TNA.

**1/4

*Natalya & Beth Phoenix vs. Michelle McCool & Layla - Tables match*
Just because it's the best divas match of the year doesn't mean that's saying much. It's cool to see these four in a match with a gimmick, and they run with it really well. The finish is fun, planned or not, but LayCool never stood a chance and 9 1/2 minutes is a bit long for a divas squash. They did the best they could.

**1/2

*Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov vs. The Nexus*
Entertaining for what it is. Santino outwrestles Nexus, Kozlov plays the power game, there's some solid comedy, a hot tag, and it sets up the main event. Not a great match, but solid enough.

**1/4

*John Morrison vs. Sheamus*
Match of the year? Hardly, but good nonetheless. I'm not a fan of 1-on-1 ladder matches, too spoiled by MITB to be patient enough. There's some good stuff here. The real treat is the finish, which is one of the best endings to a ladder match I've ever seen.

***1/4

*The Miz vs. Randy Orton - Tables Match for the WWE Title*
Solid title match. Orton kicks Miz's ass for 10 minutes and then we get a well-done overbooked finish. The match is nothing to write home about, especially since you can see where it's going, but the finish is very cool.

**3/4

*TLC Match for the World Heavyweight Championship: Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio*
This match was just oodles of fun; classic attitude-era-style booking. Nothing but chairs swinging, tables crashing, epic ladder spots, interference, you name it. Everyone looks like a winner here, the closing sequence is great, and the right man won. A lot of fun, and a great main event, only problem is that it wasn't actually the main event.

***3/4

*John Cena vs. Wade Barrett*
I'm of two minds about this. On one hand, it was the supposed final confrontation in the biggest feud of the year. It all boiled down to Cena and Barrett. But that's not how they booked it. For one, they made a huge deal about Cena being "fired," only for him to never even be off of TV. Cena being rehired was revenge enough. Then he takes out all of Nexus, one by one. Then he gets his hands on Barrett. So all this really amounted to was a one-month squash, where Cena is reinstated, kills Nexus, gets his hands on Barrett, then kills Barrett, and then crushes him with chairs after a very anti-climactic finish. I like these type of finishes, where the face has already won but finally gets his revenge (HBK/McMahon, UT/Edge in HIAC, even HHH/Orton from WM 25). The problem with this type of finish is that it doesn't belong in the main event. It's a feel-good moment, but it's too feel-good. There's no conflict. This should have been the big motherfucking confrontation between John Cena and the leader of Nexus, much like their match at Hell in a Cell. But Barrett's cred was killed so much, they had no other choice.

Again, I understand why they would put it on last. For Cena and Barrett to be anywhere else would have not made sense. The problem is not with John Cena vs. Wade Barrett in a non-title match going on last, the problem is with the buildup being so one-sided (advantage Cena), and then the match turning into more or less a squash.

Still, a very entertaining match. Use of the chairs was good, they had good chemistry, and it's a billion times better than the snoozefest with Batista and Undertaker from '09.

***1/4


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I received the new Jericho book in the mail today but it was too big to fit through my letterbox so I'll have to pick it up in the morning. Can't wait to read it.

I also got the new Jericho DVD set so I'll be watching the doc tonight. I'm glad they included his WWF debut and his 2007 return, and the other bonus promos and segments look fun as hell. Should be a great set to watch.

Now, obviously the main thing dominating the discussions is The Rock's return. I know everyone, including me, is totally losing their shit over his return and some of you are getting sick of it a bit but you can't blame anyone for being excited. It's been 7 years since he appeared live on RAW, and he got a mega pop to boot so it was a fantastic moment.

I don't want to start going into whether he's better than Cena or not. It's all a matter of personal preference so nobody is wrong or right. As long as someone is entertaining you then we should be happy campers. 
It does frustrate me to see people STILL saying he wasn't a versatile mic worker and was a little repetitive. Not only did Rock cut some fantastic serious promos in his career, he managed to do something that everybody in the company wishes they could do and that's involve the live audience. Sure, he had a lot of catchphrases but he managed to get every single one of them over and the crowd shouted them along with him week in and week out. The live crowd WANTS to get involved in what they're saying, and Rock is probably the best ever at doing that.

Back to Jericho, does anyone have ratings for the matches on the set?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

The Rock: Most Electrifying Man In Sports Entertainment is now £9.99 on Silvervision

HBK: My Journey is now £12.99 

Fookin' hell that's decent. Told a few people that would probably be interested in picking both up. 

Anyway Pre-ordered the Story of Wrestlemania and ordered "The Greatest Stars of the 90s" - not read much about it in terms of content so it'll be a surprise I guess. I probably have most matches on DVD anyway but it's another to the collection


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Can't wrap my mind around the WWE roster being "so poor." I guess dudes are pretty banged up on the moment, but Punk, Bryan, Mysterio, Christian, Cena, Masters, Goldust, Regal, Bourne are all _great_workers, and McIntyre, Ziggler, Swagger, and Show are all really good. Add guys like Del Rio & Cody Rhodes who have terrific characters and impressive skill sets and are clearly thisclose to putting it all together, plus a dude like Mark Henry who works ridiculously well for someone his size, plus BIG FUCKING ZEKE and SKIP FUCKING SHEFFIELD, plus Sheamus and Morrison both seem really close to reaching their potential-- check out their ladder match from last year; it's a legit classic-- and I'd say the roster is totally loaded. 

As for nothing exceeding the mid 3-star range post-Mania... Well, I don't know, I've kinda lost control on how to work star ratings, but matches like Rey/Punk from ER and OTL and Christian/McIntyre from 7/30 and 8/20 are better than all but a couple Rock matches (the Austin ones), unless they're actually better than every Rock match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Is Cena on Rock's level? Is Austin on Rock's level? Is Donald Trump on Rock's level?

IS THERE ANYBODY ON THE ROCK'S LEVEL?


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Nah, Rock is the man


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Everyone is on their own level in a way. Each guy has their own qualities that put them in their own level. Hogan is on his own level, Austin is on his own level, Rock is on his own level, Jericho is on his own level, HHH, Michaels, etc. etc. 

Doing comparisons just gets tiring and overdone imo, everyone brings something different to the table.

I will say that I'm glad to see the Rock back, I was always a fan. I also think he could be the catalyst for maybe making the product a little more edgy, but time will tell. I also think he is exactly what Cena needs, someone he can have a personal type feud with, someone he can feud with without having to cut the kid friendly promos. This is the perfect time to make Cena more of tweener or full blown heel. Hell everyone will make him heel anyway with Rocky in the picture, so im looking forward to it.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Nobody is on the Rock's level. Not even THE ROCK himself!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

KingCal said:


> I find it best to stay here (or other forums... ) ALL the time. Less morons that can't accept you have different opinions lol.
> 
> As for The Rock, he can at least claim he was in one of my ***** matches . Biggest achievement ever for the guy :side:.


I'm sure he cares so much.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ummmm, random: Flair/Funk (I Quit) is giving some serious competition to WrestleWar. For me, at least. :shocked:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Its one fucking incredible match thats for. Probably in my top 5.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Intensity. Aggression. Viciousness.

The three terms I'd associate with the match. For a match from 1989, it still feels barbaric as hell. It has aged wonderfully.

I'd place it above ChiTown and COTC. A notch below WrestleWar, I guess. Probably Flair's second best, and from what I've watched of Terry Funk--his very best. 5-stars.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

EraOfAwesome said:


> I'm sure he cares so much.


He lives for my approval.

As for Flair/Funk I Quit, I've never been THAT high on it. Tremendous match on last watch, and around ****-****1/4, but its not in my top 5 Flair matches atm, and the more I watch of Flair the lower down this match is likely to go unless I love it more on a re-watch (that I'm planning for my top 100 WCW matches list).


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

That I Quit match and the grandson of that I Quit match at TT 2005 are two of my favorite Flair performances EVER! I think this is one of the prime reasons of why Flair is Flair. He repeated a legendary performance 16 years after the original. 16-times Champ... 16-years? 

The Steamboat series, Windham series, Race, Dusty Rhodes, Sting, Vader, and Hunter. That's the most of Flair I've seen, and it's enough to warrant him the "greatest of all time" tag.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Cage match at TT 05 is beyond epic. One of my all time fav Flair matches.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Razor King said:


> Nobody is on the Rock's level. Not even THE ROCK himself!


I am.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Anybody seen Flair/McDaniel series? Fucking great stuff. Wahoo was the original man.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Liked the GAB match more than the "I Quit" match when I watched them last month, but both are totally bossy and top 20 WCW matches. Didn't write much on them, but yeah:


Ric Flair vs. Terry Funk - Great American Bash 1989

Match probably doesn't need a write-up because everyone's going to watch it and its quality is self-evident, but fuck it, I loved this more than ever and it has a real shot at my top spot. I used to like the "I Quit" match more, and if that holds true, well, I'm going to have a shit-ton of fun in 5 minutes when I watch that bad boy. Anyway, match has tons of heat and both guys bring it and throw the best chops and sell their asses off and ooze charisma and make great faces. Funk's selling is ridiculously fun. Flair getting revenge with the neck attack was awesome. I loved the opening, how he went after Funk and then went back to the ring to try to wait for him. It's like you could see the conflict between his desire to go ballistic and to wrestle like a smart champion. Funk using iron to take control rocked; blood & blood & then Flair gets revenge with the metal. All the stuff built around the piledrivers was great, and the finish was perfect and perfectly set up a rematch with higher stakes and more hate.

And later:
Watched the "I Quit" match and thought it was great and heated and loaded with the things that made the GAB match stand out, but it wasn't quite as good. I'm generally not the "wrestling needs blood" type, but a blowoff of this magnitude should've had blood. Still, this had tons of great shit and Flair going apeshit when Funk tries to use a table again is a truly great moment. A figure four seems pretty low-key for the finish to an "I Quit" match, but I thought it came off as sensible and also believable thanks to Funk's great selling prior to and in the hold. Funk yelling that his leg was breaking was really a great touch.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, I'd be comfortable saying Flair is the best ever. Bret was too (for lack of a better word) boring for me, and still is for the most part, whilst HBK was a little too 'fake' (yeah, I know) for my liking. There's obviously others who are deserving of a mentioned but they're the two I see thrown around a lot. Not sure how I'd rank a top 5 or 10 but I'd have guys like Arn and Austin above Bret and Shawn most likely.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

RatedR13 said:


> Yeah, I'd be comfortable saying Flair is the best ever. Bret was too (for lack of a better word) boring for me, and still is for the most part, whilst HBK was a little too 'fake' (yeah, I know) for my liking. There's obviously others who are deserving of a mentioned but they're the two I see thrown around a lot. Not sure how I'd rank a top 5 or 10 but I'd have guys like Arn and Austin above Bret and Shawn most likely.


I'd say HBK was just about as 'fake' as Flair if what you're talking about is the way he bumps sometimes flopping around the ring. It's actually fun and entertaining to watch, imo. It works and gets the crowd more excited and builds more heat for their opponents.

Both men are in my Top 3 favorite workers ever along with Benoit.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Nah, it was more based around what he is like on the offence. Don't know why but I've always been fine with flair's eccentrics moreso than HBK's.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I think Flair's character helped his crazyness in the ring when taking bumps and whatnot, more so than HBK's character ever did (him in 1997 was probably as close as it gets, but even then I don't think it was THAT close).


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Just watched Savage vs Warrior from WrestleMania 7. 

Still awesome every time. Probs my fav Warrior match but not fav Savage match, Savage has too many awesome matches.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Flair/Savage cage match is awesome.


----------



## LOU (Jul 28, 2006)

It's been months since i've posted on here. I thought Rock's return was awesome and i actually might start watching a lot more. I hope Mania this year is a good one and i hope sometime down the road this year we will get the Cena/Rock match we've all been waiting for.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

JoeRulz said:


> Flair/Savage cage match is awesome.


When did this happen?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

SuperBrawl VI, 1996


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

JoeRulz said:


> SuperBrawl VI, 1996


Oh, for a sec I was hoping they had a territory brawl in memphis back in their prime


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Elimination Chamber 2011*

Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston - **3/4
_Solid opener with some nice counters. Nothing spectacular._

*World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber Match*
Edge(c) vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kane vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Wade Barrett vs. Big Show - ****
_Far exceeded my expectations. Excellent match that really made everyone look strong except Barrett, but who even likes him anyway? The finishing stretch was great, but I feel like people will overrate this based on that sequence, which was really just the same moves over and over. Regardless, match of the night by far._

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov(c) vs. Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel - *3/4

*WWE Championship*
The Miz(c) vs. Jerry Lawler - ***
_I enjoyed the hell outta this. Marked out like a whore basically all the way through. Real fun stuff._

*RAW #1 Contender's Elimination Chamber Match*
John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. CM Punk vs. John Morrison vs. Shaemus vs. R-Truth - ***
_This felt wayyy longer and more drawn out than the WHC match. Too slow for my liking and I just couldn't get fully into it. Effort was there though. Morrison of course bumped like a mofo and had his wild spots. _

*Overall: 7.25/10*
_Not a bad ppv buy any means, but the entire card was way too predictable. Also too much filler time with only 5 matches. Definitely check out the Smackdown chamber match though._​


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Del Rio/Kofi- **1/2
World Title EC- ****1/4
Tag Team Title Match- *1/2
WWE Title Match- **1/2
#1 Contender WWE Title EC- ***

Overall- Decent PPV. World Title EC is MOTY so far for me, and definitely in Top 5 Chambers of all time. The other EC was decent, but definitely one of the worst. The other three matches were decent at best. Can't say it was worth $45, that's for sure.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Del Rio/Kofi-***
WHC EC-****
Tag Team title match-**1/4
WWE title match-***
#1 contenders EC-***3/4

Great PPV imo.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Am I the only one who preferred the RAW EC more than the Smackdown one?


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Boonage McBoon said:


> Am I the only one who preferred the RAW EC more than the Smackdown one?


I though the SD one was slightly better.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I really enjoyed the SD chamber after everyone was eliminated and it was just Rey and Edge.

I was also a little dissapointed at Show being in there.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Agreed, I think it could of been MOTN far and away with Ziggler in there instead of Show, but I actually enjoyed the first half of the SD chamber very much, probably more than the final two, I was impressed the first 3 sequence with Barrett/Mysterio/Edge, Barret really impressed me considering he hardly ever delivers in the ring and he had never been in an EC match before, I also loved Mcintyre's aggressive streak when he came out.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Didn't catch it. Wow, 4 stars for Smackdown EC? Was it really amazing? I guess Raw EC was very good too, judging by reports and ratings. I guess the only problem with this PPV was predictability.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Both chambers were great. I enjoyed the RAW one slightly more than the Smackdown one. I thought Sheamus, Morrison, Orton, Punk and Cena (in the last three) were all fantastic. It had entertaining spots, storyline progression, character progression. Punk was great in his role, Sheamus was awesome, Morrison outshone everyone and Cena played his part wel in the last three even if he was doing nothing for the rest of it.

Smackdown was also great though. Drew was impressive, I actually enjoyed the Barrett/Show stuff and the last two were awesome. The stuff after ther chamber was also great. Both were incredibly predictable but both well done.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston*
_sterling explained perfectly why Kofi is awful btw Mike. He's just immensly sloppy and manages to botch something every match. In this match it was the pinfall which he decided to break up himself whilst the ref was counting the pin. This could have been far worse in fairness. It was fairly watchable without being frustrating. Del Rio really didn't look like the guy who was going to main event Mania (well lets face it Cena/Miz will the the main event technically)._

****

*Edge vs Rey Mysterio vs Kane vs Wade Barrett vs Drew McIntyre vs Big Show - Elimination Chamber Match - World Heavyweight Championship *
_Really suprised at how good this was as it looked quite weak on paper but they managed to make a really exciting match out of it. Match was sorta just chugging along until Drew came in and starting ripping shit up. His rampage of destruction was sooo good. The Barrett and Rey pod spots were awesome too. Show being the suprise entrant was underwhelming but at least I knew it was gonna be a let down of sorts. Show was fine in the match though and the Show/Barrett segment with Show getting Barrett on his own at last was great. Kane getting the monster push rather than Drew or Barrett seemed a massive waste as Kane wont benefit from it one bit. The spear spot to eliminate Kane was nice. The Edge/Rey climax wasn't as good as 09 but it was still really good. The 1st spear kickout was an awesome near fall because it's still a credible finisher somehow. 619 kickout didn't have the same effect as it was obvious after the spear kickout but the final spear looked great and compensated perfectly for the other spear not being enough. Edge looked good without awful booking making him look stupid and Rey looked better than he has in a while. Barrett and Show were good, Kane was meh and Drew was fantastic. Think he might be my favourite guy atm. Was thinking during the match it'd be awesome for him to get a main event push and face guys like Edge, Rey & Taker this year on PPV but then I remembered Ziggler and went back to wanting him on Superstars against guys like Masters, Tatsu, Smith and Goldust. Tons of great spots, all 3 pod spots were awesome and better than anything in the Raw Chamber. WWE MOTY so far. The aftermath with Christian and Del Rio was awesome. Christian going to town on Del Rio was great. Wasn't a fan of the ring crew doing the chamber back up during all of this though but whatever. Wasn't anywhere near as bad as them showing a replay whilst Edge speared Del Rio. I mean everyone knew that spot was coming but the guy in the truck it seemed. I'd be much more interested in a 3 way with Christian than just Edge sv Del Rio. It's not gonna main event and they seem to like doing a big singles main event match and then a 3 way in recent years so it seems likely to happen. _

******

*Santino & Koslov vs Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel - Unified Tag Team Championships*
_Wasn't good by any means but watchable at least. Koslov's offense looks great most of the time but outside of that he's god damn awful. His delayed selling of Gabriel's kick was wonderful. Slater & Gabriel are basically undeserving jobbers as all the Nexus/Corre guys are. Thought they won the belts a few weeks ago on SD but I guess not. Who cares._

***

_The Tough Enough promo was embarassing, especially Trish doing the whole catchphrase thing. She looked hot though at least. Vickie's promo was brilliant even without the heat. It's amazing the heat that she gets but guys like Barrett cant even get a minuscule amount of that heat. Kelly Kelly's beatdown was .... it was it was. Trish didn't have a good night. The botched spot with Layla totally killed the crowd for that segment. She looked arkward as fuck making the save in them heels too. Not the best idea ever. Trish wrestling at Mania would be a great idea. Draws for the divas division and promotes Tough Enough at the same time. Tag her with Beth or Nattie though and let Kelly be ref so she can wear some skimpy refs outfit and look hot without making a fool of herself_.

*The Miz vs Jerry Lawler - WWE Championship*
_Thought this could have been so much better. Crowd really wasn't into it and the finish could have been so much better with some awesome Lawler teases. Lawler looked brilliant ontrolling the first part of the match but then Miz really did put the crowd to sleep with his control segment. Riley being thrown out was wierd given he didn't actually do too much as opposed to the Rumble vs Orton where he didn't get thrown out. The Cole spot where Miz was thrown into him was beautiful. The camera shot zoomed in on Booker's reaction to it was great and then Booker made it even better by going "Cole ... could be OUT" Hish laugh was immense too. Loved the image in the background when they got back in the ring of Cole's empty seat and then Cole coming around and selling the spot brilliantly. Cole could seriously be the best heel maanger ever if he only did commentary for his stooges. The idea of Cole doing this Miz bullshit in the main event of Mania is quite offputting. The idea of Cole and Booker commentating on Mania is sad too. Booker had some awful lines during this show and then a lot of stuff I could make no legitamate words out of. Stuff like "tonight is all about how low can you go" and then during this match I think it was he muffled something out and then on the end I heard Dr. Dre & Snoop Dogg. Pretty sure whatever came before couldn't have made the last make sense. Matthews is good at least. Finish felt lame given how good it could have been. Cole's reaction to Miz winning was glorious it really was. The TLC match blew this away quite frankly._

***1/2*

*John Cena vs CM Punk vs John Morrison vs Sheamus vs Randy Orton vs R-Truth - Elimination Chamber Match*
_Wasn't a big fan of this and I thought the SD chamber blew it away. The first 10 minutes up until Punk's first arrival entrance was just there. Totally brought the pod malfucntioning until the GM dinged in. It just seemed loads of things were going wrong in this show and this was just another thing. Punk being reinstated was good and Punk's reaction crawling back into his pod was great but it killed any momentum the match had built up imo. Orton was bad and annoying I thought and Cena looked unusually average throughout. The skit with the ceral was tedious and I just though to myself man I bet Rocky would have made that great. R-Truth got way too much offense in and lasted longer than he should have. Fuck that guy. Sheamus was ite but he seemed to be floating around the match a lot with little purpose. Story of his year so far actually. Morrison was the highlight obviously but I didn't think he did anything wowzas worthy. The spot where he started crawling up the chamber looked potentially brilliant but then he sorta just fell of the roof and it looked a bit ... I dunno tame maybe. Punk looked good as usual when he came back in. Him and Orton each getting a pin on each other was smart booking. Dunno if I care about their match at Mania. Might be decent perhaps. Punk's leg looked seriously nasty. Morrison sold the knee nicely. I hope he does get a decent push this year because he deserves it and I hate the idea of him just being a spot monkey because he so isn't. Didn't think much of any of the pod spots either. The 3 in the SD chamber were absolutely brilliant but all of them here were just there. Morrison's running knee was good though I guess. Dunno what it was about Cena but he just felt so off and it hurt the match for me. Hardly anything happened that got me excited in the match very much unlike the SD chamber and whereas the guys in the Raw match looked stronger than the SD one, only really Punk & Morrison brought anything to the match whereas everyone brought something to the SD chamber, even Kane._

***3/4*

*Overall*
_Not exactly the worst PPV, pretty good by current WWE standards I guess. The SD Chamber was awesome but everything else was nothing more than good at most. Not a fan of promos on PPV unless they're HUGE and neither of them were. To think Danielson could have quite easily had a **** match in place of them is sad. _


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

**1/2 for the opener and Lawler/Miz, which is basically what I expected from both.
*1/2 for the tag, which was again not above expectations.

Loved both chambers, about ***3/4 for the Raw chamber and at least **** for the SD one.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Overall*
> _Not exactly the worst PPV, pretty good by current WWE standards I guess. The SD Chamber was awesome but everything else was nothing more than good at most. Not a fan of promos on PPV unless they're HUGE and neither of them were. *To think Danielson could have quite easily had a **** match in place of them is sad.* _


My exact thoughts as I was watching last night. But of course he wrestled the dark match against Dibiase for the 32nd time in a row.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The thing about the SD chamber, was it was exciting throughout, minus the minute or two of Big Show dominance over Wade, and even then it wasn't THAT terrible. Edge and Rey starting off was a great start. Wade coming in at number 3 was a great choice, and kept the flow of the match going along nicely. Wade actually did an amazing job considering he was probably the weakest in ring out of the bunch of competitors. Kane then came out, and he held it together and kept that match good and fun. Then Drew came out, and shit started happening. Drew easily had the best performance in the SD chamber, and better than anyone in the Raw chamber except Morrison. Drew just displayed dominance, and kicked ass. Drew looked like a million bucks. Then Big Show came out, and him just dominating was kind of annoying and boring. But still, it could have been worse. Eliminating Barrett first though made me sad. Then we had some nice spots with everyone going to the top rope to try and eliminate Big Show. Eventually after several moves, Kane chokeslams Big Show and eliminates him. Once Show is out, the match goes back to being great... although Kane eliminating Drew right after wasn't so great after Drew's performance, but whatever. Edge/Rey/Kane had a good three-way thing going before Edge eliminated Kane. Then Edge/Rey to close the chamber was a great choice. They are the two biggest stars currently on the SD roster (not counting Taker), and had somewhat of a big time feel to it. Not on the level of Taker/Triple H, Taker/Batista, or Triple H/Cena from previous years, but the feel was there. Rey kicking out of the spear was shocking, and I believe the first person to kick out of the spear since Edge turned face again. Wasn't expecting that. From there, it was obvious Edge was kicking out of the 619. The spear at the end was sick and a great way to end an amazing chamber match. Really, the match was top-notch entertainment from start to finish. Everyone played their part well, and when it came down to Edge/Rey, you really had to wonder whether Rey would win or not, considering his history with Del Rio. Thankfully, they had Edge win though. Also, what happened after with Christian coming out and attacking Del Rio was awesome. I'm still hoping there is some kind of God that will force Christian into the Edge/Del Rio match to make it a triple threat... although back to reality, Christian will just be sacrificed to Del Rio to make him seem stronger going into Mania.

The Raw chamber just didn't have the same great feel that SD's chamber did. It started off good with Sheamus/Morrison, Orton coming in after was good, but the way they buried Punk there was stupid. Yeah, he got back in, but he still got buried. The only saving grace was he got a measure of revenge on Orton and ended up pinning him later on. Oh, and R-truth was eliminated before that... but who cares? Sheamus was eliminated after that by Morrison I believe. Morrison really carried this match and looked like a million bucks, with his selling, climbing the chamber, and overall just kind of making you hope he wins. What many guys do on the mic, Morrison translates into the ring... which is at a sacrifice of his mic skills, but whatever. Morrison gets eliminated by Punk, and then Cena wins the chamber soon after eliminating Punk. The match just overall was good, but there was no spark to it, no true excitement to it for me, it just felt like an average chamber match. Even though Morrison winning could have worked, since I guess Rock doesn't want to wrestle Cena, they had to put Cena in the WWE Title match. Plus Cena and Miz have history, so it could work well.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Del Rio/Kofi* - ***
*World Title Elimination Chamber* - ****
*Tag Team Title Match* - *1/2
*WWE Title Match* - **
*No.1 Contender Elimination Chamber* - ***1/2


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

A Good ppv.

Kofi/Del Rio ***
Smackdown Chamber ****
Tag Title **
Lawler/MIz **
Raw Chamber ***3/4


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

Elination Chamber 2011

Kofi/Del Rio ***
Smackdown Chamber ****1/4
Tag Title Match **
Lawler/Miz match **1/4
Raw Chamber ***1/2

Decent ppv. The smackdown chamber was great and the thing i thought that was terrible on this ppv was the booker tough enough segment. Solid show but not the greatest.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Lawler/Miz was a great match and is being underrated big time. Probably gonna rewatch it later. Might do a write-up!


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Del Rio vs Kofi: 7.5/10
SD Chamber: 7.0/10
Tag Title Match:1: 4.5/10
WWE Title Match: 6.5/10
RAW Chamber: 7.5/10

Very entertaining Show


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, Lawler gave Miz his best PPV match since NOC. That's something worth thinking about.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

kofi kingston is getting a one disc dvd
http://www.twnpnews.com/messages2/32929.php

wonder why he gets one and miz and orton dont get fuckin shit


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I need to see Lawler/Miz right now. Actually whole show sounds pretty solid even though i'm sure i'll have to suffer through R-Truth and JoMo lets flip and try to look cool crap in the RAW Chamber.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I need to see Lawler/Miz right now. Actually whole show sounds pretty solid even though i'm sure i'll have to suffer through R-Truth and JoMo lets flip and try to look cool crap in the RAW Chamber.


Actually that's just Morrison and he does look cool while flipping so it works pretty well.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I need to see Lawler/Miz right now. Actually whole show sounds pretty solid even though i'm sure i'll have to suffer through R-Truth and JoMo lets flip and try to look cool crap in the RAW Chamber.



Def. many spotz from Morrison.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

P.Smith said:


> Actually that's just Morrison and he does look cool while flipping so it works pretty well.


He's good at making Pro Wrestling look like fucking garbage is what he does.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> He's good at making Pro Wrestling look like fucking garbage is what he does.


Nah he makes it a lot more entertaining, I certainly wouldn't be wanting to watch gimmick matches full of armbar variations.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

McQueen has a point. The Chamber is marketed around brutality. If the spots don't add to the brutality or strategy, but are just there to look cool, then they serve no substantial purpose.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeh and the only spot Morrison did in the match that didn't link with the brutality of the match was the cross body from the top and they did that so the crowd would pop, it isn't rocket science guys if you want to send the crowd home happy and give them something else to remember then you put a big spot in.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dudes whole game is "look at what I can do" bullshit in his matches with no real substance, and his gimmick is fucking retarded. He's legit change the channel material IMO, can't stand him.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh Boohoo Morrison entertains the crowd by showing off his athleticism, I think you should cry some more.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think you should go jack off to him doing some flips while I continue to cry then.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh a jacking off insult, how original, also links in with the obvious jealousy of Morrison's good looks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I could care less how the guy looks. His primary occupation is Professional Wrestler and I think he's awful at his job even if he is probably the most athletic guy on the roster right now but atleticism doesn't automatically make you a good wrestler if just because he can do "cool" looking shit. And you're the one who gets all butthurt whenever someone criticizes your mancrush.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> *I could care less how the guy looks. His primary occupation is Professional Wrestler and I think he's awful at his job* even if he is probably the most athletic guy on the roster right now but atleticism doesn't automatically make you a good wrestler if just because he can do "cool" looking shit. And you're the one who gets all butthurt whenever someone criticizes your mancrush.


A professional wrestlers only aim (most of the time) when he is performing inside the ring is to entertain the crowd, Morrison does that with ease therefore he is very good at his job, you can't even dispute that, whether you enjoy him or not is a completely different matter, I just dislike people who completely dismiss the talent and skill of a highflier like JoMo and call him a "spotmonkey".


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah he does a bunch of high spots to make the crowd pop, he's all style and no substance 99% of the time. I still think he is an awful wrestler.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

I still think you should give him a chance, Morrison is a guy on the rise and WWE know that means he needs to get noticed and get recognised in some way and without using mic work the best way to do that is to perform spots in his matches, because that way he doesn't have to win the match but he will still stand out thus gaining popularity, that's the reasoning behind the regular flashy moves he pulls out.

Morrison can be a great storyteller when he wants to uswell, if you don't believe me just watch Morrison/Sheamus from TLC which imo is his best match to date, his selling was impeccable, Sheamus was put over as an absolute monster while Morrison played the perfect babyface. Once Morrison (hopefully) makes it to the ME you will probably see this come into play a lot more often much like they eventually did with HBK after his first title win, Morrison will become less flashy and seemingly more tough as he digresses into a main guy.

But for now I don't see why there is any problem with Morrison doing a few big spots to excite the crowd and get noticed.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Del Rio/Kingston - ***
SD Elimination Chamber - ****
Miz/Lawler - **3/4
Santino and Kozlov/Corre - ** 
RAW Elimination Chamber - ***3/4

8/10 for me. The outcomes were a little predictable (not that this is always a bad thing)and they didn't have enough time so decided to shoe-in a lot of non-wrestling segments but overall, I really enjoyed this.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Yeah he does a bunch of high spots to make the crowd pop, he's all style and no substance 99% of the time. I still think he is an awful wrestler.


Have you seen any of his matches with Sheamus? Have you seen Lawler/Morrison/Orton vs. Miz/Riley/Sheamus? Have you seen Morrison's performance in this year's chamber match? 

I'm far from a Morrison mark, but I really haven't seen anyone watch those matches and say Morrison was bad in any of them. The chamber is actually a perfect place for Morrison to bust out crazy spots and all of his stuff looked good, and he sold his ass off down the stretch. Really haven't seen anyone watch the match and criticize Morrison, and he's actually received a fair amount of praise from dudes who don't generally like him. 

Main point is I'm fairly certain you're judging a performer you haven't paid attention to in a while. His ladder match with Sheamus at TLC was a legit classic and one of the best matches of last year: Morrison's offense looked physical, and his selling was spot-on, and he bumped like a madman. It was great. Still wouldn't call him a great worker, but he's been at least good with flashes of greatness since, what, November of last year? Bigger bumping and better selling. Some of his forearms still stink, but erratic offense doesn't make a worker "shitty." 

If you watch the ladder match and still think Morrison stinks that's fine, whatever, I don't care if you don't like him. Just seems silly/ignorant to criticize performances you've never seen.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Morrison's series with Sheamus really gave me a different more positive outlook on him as a worker. I always thought he was capable of having good matches but recently he's starting to put it all together. His match against Miz at the start of the year was awesome too. Miz is another guy who's underrated btw.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It's been confirmed on wwedvdnews.com that Elimination Chamber 2011 will be released on blu ray exclusively for America.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Watched this the other day:

*Hollywood Hogan vs. Ric Flair (Barbed Wire Steel Cage Match) - WCW Uncensored '99*

_WCW was a very special company...

This match was billed as first blood match yet when Flair got busted wide open the match didn't end. Hogan was cut open as well. I got the story they were trying to sell with referee Robinson being a lifelong Nature Boy mark and him not wanting Flair to leave WCW "4 life" but the storytelling was kind of all over the place at first. I guess Hogan was going for pin-falls after he busted Flair open because the ref. was 'using his discretion' and not stopping the match for blood and because it was his idol. 

I think they should have made the first blood rule in the first place and just went along with Robinson not counting Hogan's pin attempts. That would have made the story they actually were telling come off stronger and better, imo.

The match is entertaining no doubt about that. You have Hogan and Flair here even if it is 1999 they still get by on their old tricks. Flair bleeds buckets of blood, chops the shit out of Hogan, and incorporates the dirty tricks and his colorful bumps. Hogan is the dominant babyface until the last third where he eventually makes a comeback; yep, standard yet entertaining stuff from two of the greatest legends ever.

Don't fear to view it because it isn't crap by any means, just some iffy booking with the rules. This match is nowhere near as good as their '94 cage match. However, it is significant because Ric Flair wins his 14th World Title!_


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Clique, could you link me to your Trips vs. Shawn HIAC review?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Not one of my best but here it is:



Spoiler: Review



*Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels
Bad Blood (June 13, 2004)*










*FORTY-SEVEN MINUTES AND TWENTY-SIX SECONDS ...
OF PURE HELL AND CARNAGE*


Now it is time for the highly anticipated main event to end it all between two of the greatest wrestlers of all time. The pre-match video package took me deep into Shawn and Hunter's storied rivalry. The video set the theme well which is *FINALITY*. Finality is one of the most important keys to the aura of Hell in a Cell because when this match is over there will be a definitive victor. 

The story of the feud is Triple H and Shawn Michaels feuded for over two years and have history dating back a decade and now both want to finally prove *who is the best*. 

JR aptly stated, “Two men that were at one time best friends. They’ve gone from being in D-X to ending up in Hell.” 

From the beginning stare-down between Triple H and Michaels you could tell they wanted to make this one special. Just by looking in their eyes they appeared to be two men that despise each other so much and they want to make this match ultimate brutal end. It is epic from the start. What an unbelievable match it turned out to be that lasted so long, the blood dried on their faces! 

Just because they are best friends (in real life) don't think they held back. They may have purposefully hit each other harder with punches just to get the authenticity over more. Shawn's right hand noticeably swells up after dozens of punches to Triple H's head.

They don't hold back on weapons either using the Cell's "cousin" steel steps which psychology-wise from Michaels is interesting to me. The throwback to the original cell match, with the Piledriver on the steel steps came to mind. I thought as it worked for Shawn in the first one, so why not try it against your most bitter rival 7 years later. 

Another thing about this match that reminded me about the original is the methodical pacing they set. I can understand why many wouldn't enjoy a match this slow because many people are used to fast or constant movement equals a better match. I actually love slower paced matches and for this particular match the violence got sold enormously well. Shawn sold his back injury as if he fell off a building. Triple H being the merciless S.O.B that his character is, punished him more.










The carnage is here in full force with steel chair shots clean to the skull which is legitimately dangerous. In the original airing The King explained how too many stiff chair shots to the head could cause bleeding in the brain but WWE edited that line out for the DVD release. 

We all know why but I didn't think it was necessary to cut because that one line actually added so much more savagery to the fight and that is what Hell in a Cell is all about. This isn't supposed to be your everyday family friendly match. This is a fight where someone is getting DESTROYED!

















This is the longest Hell in a Cell Match in WWE history and both men gave one hell of an enduring performance. I absolutely loved the storytelling of the HHH and Michaels straining to get a pin cover. After every finisher hit - Sweet Chin Music - they're down for a minute. Pedigree - they both are out! The images of both men being absolutely spent are so powerful here. Again, anyone who interpreted this as just being slow and boring, fine, but I think it is an epic story and now *a legendary match*. 

Three Pedigrees finally ended the match. Triple H won the longest feud in WWE history against his former best friend. Both men are legends and this story performed by them is another mark in their careers. Both men received a well deserved standing ovation after the match. 

J.R. gave a powerful message at the end of this match that reminded me why I love wrestling and respect what these great athletes and storytellers do for me. 

He said: 

“As a small kid when I first became a wrestling fan, I was often almost in a weekly basis astonished and amazed at the athleticism, the toughness and the courage of the men I saw in my television. But I can tell you tonight ladies and gentlemen, being here live and in person, this is one match, that if I live to be 100, I will never forget.”​


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Great match.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Morrison is an awful story teller, but at least his series with Sheamus were great (Ladder match is Top 3 in WWE 2010). He's just white version of Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, so there are people who love the HIAC match between Shawn and Hunter?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah...

Since my tastes have probably changed since I last did a list, this would probably be my WWE MOTY for every year since 2000 and the WWE MOTC so far to boot. Hindsight is 20/20, right?

*2000*
Match of the Year: Triple H vs. The Rock {Judgment Day}
Runners Up: Triple H vs. Mick Foley {Royal Rumble}, The Rock vs. Chris Benoit {Fully Loaded}
Wrestler(s) of the Year: Triple H

*2001*
Match of the Year: Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Kurt Angle {SummerSlam}
Runners Up: Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock {WrestleMania X-Seven}, The Rock vs. Chris Jericho {No Mercy}
Wrestler(s) of the Year: Stone Cold Steve Austin

*2002*
Match of the Year: Brock Lesnar vs. The Rock {SummerSlam}
Runners Up: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar {No Mercy}, Chris Benoit vs. Kurt Angle {Unforgiven}
Wrestler(s) of the Year: Brock Lesnar

*2003*
Match of the Year: Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit {Royal Rumble}
Runners Up: Brock Lesnar vs. Kurt Angle {Smackdown}, Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock {WrestleMania XIX}
Wrestler(s) of the Year: Brock Lesnar, Kurt Angle

*2004*
Match of the Year: Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels {Bad Blood}
Runners Up: Chris Benoit vs. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels {WrestleMania XX}, Eddie Guerrero vs. JBL {Judgment Day}
Wrestler(s) of the Year: Chris Benoit

*2005*
Match of the Year: Triple H vs. Batista {Vengeance}
Runners Up: Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels {WrestleMania}, Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero {Smackdown}
Wrestler(s) of the Year: Eddie Guerrero

*2006*
Match of the Year: Edge vs. John Cena {Unforgiven}
Runners Up: Kurt Angle vs. Undertaker {No Way Out}, John Cena vs. Triple H {WrestleMania 22}
Wrestler(s) of the Year: Edge

*2007*
Match of the Year: John Cena vs. Umaga {Royal Rumble}
Runners Up: John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels {WrestleMania 23}, Batista vs. Undertaker {WrestleMania & Cyber Sunday}
Wrestler(s) of the Year: Batista, John Cena

*2008*
Match of the Year: Batista vs. Shawn Michaels {One Night Stand}
Runners Up: Ric Flair vs. Shawn Michaels {WrestleMania XXIV}, Edge vs. Undertaker {SummerSlam}, Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels {Unforgiven & No Mercy}
Wrestler(s) of the Year: Shawn Michaels, Edge & Chris Jericho

*2009*
Match of the Year: Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker {WrestleMania XXV}
Runners Up: Edge vs. John Cena {Backlash}, RAW & Smackdown Elimination Chamber Matches {No Way Out}
Wrestler(s) of the Year: CM Punk

*2010*
Match of the Year: Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker {WrestleMania XXVI}
Runners Up: Royal Rumble Match {Royal Rumble}, Team WWE vs. Nexus {SummerSlam}
Wrestler(s) of the Year: John Cena

I left a ton of good stuff out, worthy of being MOTYC. Oh yeah, and...

Match of the Century: Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker {WrestleMania XXVI}


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

It's not even a good match.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

That's your opinion.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Of course it is.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What makes it bad?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

sterling said:


> Have you seen any of his matches with Sheamus? Have you seen Lawler/Morrison/Orton vs. Miz/Riley/Sheamus? Have you seen Morrison's performance in this year's chamber match?


*Definitely watch the first two and tell me Morrison is all style and no substance. His 2009 run on SD is awesome too, just great TV match after great match, week in week out. I'm guessing you've seen his match with Rey from SD 09 by now. What did you think of that?*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Morrison is quite good. Its just that lately to get over, he's had to devolve to basic spots to appease them.

Like the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> What makes it bad?


The match just fell flat, psychology was barely decent, they tried to tell a story of epic proportions and failed, flawed execution, etc. They just tried to ass rape us. There was one man in audience who said it best: ''Just keep your fucking shoulder down!''


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Morrison right now kinda reminds me of Angle. He CAN have great matches, but all his best ones seem to be against guys who know what the hell they are doing to begin with. Except for Sheamus. No idea how that happened, since I've never seen anything that would suggest Sheamus is great at storytelling .


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What was wrong with the psychology, or the story for that matter?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Here's a review I did for it last year, not sure if I posted it here or not, but whatever, its on topic .



Spoiler: HHH Vs HBK HIAC



*Triple H Vs Shawn Michaels - HIAC Bad Blood 2004*

Well, I loved this the last time I watched it, time to see if it holds up.

Firstly, the feud going into this match was just... awful. It had been dragged out for 2 years, and just when we all thought it was over... nope, they would start it up again. I wouldn't mind them starting up the feud again and again if they actually did something GOOD. Half the time their matches were nothing more than just good, and the other half ended up being shit, boring or decent at best. It was pretty much 2 best friends in real life who had a lot of power over the show, constantly taking over Raw with their lame feud instead of letting someone else take that spot. Also, regardless of the fact this was a HIAC match, or 2 of the top stars at the time, it should NOT have main evented. Benoit/Kane was for the title, that should have main evented because this match just wasn't big enough. WWE tried their best to shove it down our throats as being "epic" but like Cena/Orton, Edge/Cena and HHH/Orton, it wasn't epic it was BORING.

But, my personal feelings on the feud aside, lets look at how the build up might actually HELP the match. Its 2 former friends (kayfabe former of course lol) who have been battling on and off again for the past 2 years. No title is on the line, and the match is inside the Hell in a Cell. Its the match to hopefully end the "war" between them. NOW its starting to feel big, its just unfortunate that everything that actually did to put the match over during the build up kinda takes away from that.

Dammit, the match has JUST started and already they are doing something I am not liking . These 2 men HATE each other, right? That's why they are having a HIAC match, right? So why the FUCK are they being so fucking SLOW with everything? If I was in a fight with someone I truly fucking hated, I wouldn't slowly punch the guy, I would do my best to make sure I hit the fucker as many times as I could in the face in the shortest time possible. The same thing happened in their SummerSlam 02 match which I ended up dropping over a full STAR~!. Not saying that I will drop my rating because of that ONE thing at the start of the match, but its certainly not doing the match any favours .

The match doesn't get any better for a while though, as I am forced to sit through incredibly shitty brawling from the two, before finally HHH goes after the back, and things pick up a little just because Shawn is pretty great at short term selling (his long term is a little iffy most of the time unfortunately) and HHH is pretty good at focusing in on a body part.

A throwback spot to the first HIAC (which honestly I'm doubting was intentional, but I don't care because it was awesome) has me marking out, with HHH throwing Shawn back first into the steel ring post, then turning around and doing the same into the cage, then repeating those 2 steps a couple of times. Reminds me of the first HIAC so that's always good, and its awesome back work too .

More back work by HHH followed by HBK comeback, followed by lame as hell brawling between the two. Its just getting boring for me now, and the sad thing is, I know how long is left still... and its a LONG time.

I think 15 minutes have passed since I wrote anything... and there is nothing to talk about other than they have continued doing the same old shit for 15 minutes, and HBK got busted open. My god I am BORED.

Oh look, a ladder is coming into play. Why? I don't know. Shawn looks like he is struggling to lift it up because of the beating he has taken... so why not just stick to the damn steel chair? He's already used it to bust HHH open as revenge for being busted open himself... the ladder seems to be there just for the hell of it, similar to how most of the weapons in the HHH/Jericho HIAC match was.

I guess though, unlike HHH/Jericho which wasn't a hate feud (it was a shit feud lol), bringing in multiple weapons in this match might show their hatred for each other and how they want to use everything possible to destroy each other. Even so, I think its retarded lol.

We then get possibly the slowest finisher-fest of all time, with HHH hitting the Pedigree and staying down longer than he did against Booker T, followed by Sweet Chin Music which took Shawn about a minute to crawl over.

At this point, both guys are bloodied and look exhausted due to the punishment they took, and you really do get the feeling there were in a war... except the first 25 minutes or so were slow, dull, and about as much of a war as TNA Vs WWE is right now. Its only when they finally get busted open and retardedly use weapons for the hell of it and slowly use their finishers that you get the feeling, but by then its kinda too late imo.

And speaking of things going slow... like the majority of their feud, it feels forced. They are forcing the fact that they are supposed to be completely out of it by now, even though some Iron Man matches have had more brutality and the guys in those still bust out some fast paced action right at the end. Here, they just look out of shape .

A third Pedigree is hit (and I only remember one other... fuck knows where #2 went... or maybe I missed #1 lol) and Shawn is pinned.

Yawn. Big fucking Yawn. I used to love this match? What the fuck was I on? Its dull, has shitty brawling, weapons for the sake of weapons, and the whole "war" crap is shoved down our throats thanks to the commentary and how HBK and HHH act in the ring.

Its not good. Not any more to me anyway. I think I would probably take HHH/Jericho over this now.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> The match just fell flat, psychology was barely decent, they tried to tell a story of epic proportions and failed, flawed execution, etc. They just tried to ass rape us. There was one man in audience who said it best: ''Just keep your fucking shoulder down!''


The psychology, the story and the execution were all fine. The only problem with the match is it's too long so I can understand if it bored people. Personally I think it's good.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry but that review is just all wrong. The only factual argument in there is that it's slow. Everything else is worded to sound bad, even if it isn't.

I guess it would be sound substantiation to someone's personal dislike towards a match (though the only thing I got from there is that it was slow).

But then again, I was watching the match while lifting so I guess boredom wasn't a factor for me.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

It being slow is a HUGE reason why I think it sucks, because they weren't slow in a good way, like matches can be. They were just slow and did everything really bad. Brawling was terrible, the use of weapons was retarded at times, and it felt like they were trying their absolute best to somehow make it a classic without actually doing anything worthy of a classic match.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> What was wrong with the psychology, or the story for that matter?


Jesus, like I said they tried to make everything so epic, it looked too fake to give a damn about it. All they did was basic slug-fest story. Btw, the match was painfully slow, and it took 40 minutes to wake the fans up. Funny, the match lasted 47 minutes, but never took the energy on another level.
Psychology was decent with HHH working the back and the cut after opening.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

KingCal said:


> It being slow is a HUGE reason why I think it sucks, because they weren't slow in a good way, like matches can be. They were just slow and did everything really bad. Brawling was terrible, the use of weapons was retarded at times, and it felt like they were trying their absolute best to somehow make it a classic without actually doing anything worthy of a classic match.



I don't remember the brawling being terrible or the weapon use being retarded.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

KingCal said:


> It being slow is a HUGE reason why I think it sucks, because they weren't slow in a good way, like matches can be. They were just slow and did everything really bad. Brawling was terrible, the use of weapons was retarded at times, and it felt like they were trying their absolute best to somehow make it a classic without actually doing anything worthy of a classic match.


Here's my counter argument:

"In their HIAC match, Shawn Michaels and Undertaker roamed in and around the ring aimlessly while Shawn showed his flip-flopping skills and Taker no sold everything. A cameraman got attacked for some random reason and then somewhere around the end Kane showed up. INTERFERENCE IN A HIAC MATCH~! Wow."



JoeRulz said:


> Jesus, like I said they tried to make everything so epic, it looked too fake to give a damn about it. All they did was basic slug-fest story. Btw, the match was painfully slow, and it took 40 minutes to wake the fans up. Funny, the match lasted 47 minutes, but never took the energy on another level. Psychology was decent with HHH working the back and the cut after opening.


Yeah, it's slow.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The HIAC match is terribly slow. That's the drawback. You just wish that it would end, but it still wouldn't end. It was like, "Thank God, this is over!" at the three count. I don't think the psychology can be flawed though. Not in the least.

Also, a lot of times, it feels as if one is watching a slower version of the Unsanctioned Match (SummerSlam 2002) inside Hell in a Cell.

That's an impressive list, HOL. I was surprised you picked Cena/Umaga over Cena/Michaels for 2007, as you have been the biggest advocate of the WrestleMania 23 main event.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Still am. Just found Cena vs. Umaga a lot more... timeless


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Here's my counter argument:
> 
> "In their HIAC match, Shawn Michaels and Undertaker roamed in and around the ring aimlessly while Shawn showed his flip-flopping skills and Taker no sold everything. A cameraman got attacked for some random reason and then somewhere around the end Kane showed up. INTERFERENCE IN A HIAC MATCH~! Wow."


Lol at trying to discredit probably the best match in WWE history. That match had such a complex structure, brilliant psychology, superb story telling and smart brutality - everything that HHH vs HBK HIAC misses.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You missed the point, but that response was ideal.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ah yes, timeless...


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Kurt Angle – RAW 01/08/01*

It’s insane how much I love this match. It’s not the greatest quality wise but for some reason I just consider this one of my favorites, not just of 2001 but both men’s career’s. This match pretty much began the streak of great matches that would occur in 2001. This was technically the first real WWF show of 2001 anyway since the previous Raw and Smackdown were taped before the new year. The story going in was simple enough, Austin is determined as fuck because has his first one-on-one title shot since returning and he’s against a new champion in his rookie year. Literally everybody in that arena wanted Austin to come out as champion.

Austin started off all guns blazing, but he made the mistake of playing the suplex game with Angle which cost him. Angle may have been the less-experienced of the two but he certainly wasn’t going to be suplexed around like a nobody. Austin was able to settle down into what the Rattlesnake knew best, brawling. That worked for a while on the floor but once things moved back into the ring, Angle reverted back to hitting suplex’s. It worked the first time, why not try it again? Once Angle got firmly in control, he let his inner-asshole begin to show by throwing out heelish maneuvers like choking Austin with the ropes etc. 

Austin was able to pick his spots correctly and gradually build up a comeback which was so effective that it wouldn’t have surprised me to see him win the title there and then. Fortunatley for Angle, HHH denyed Austin the title in the final moments. The preceeding beatdown from HHH was seriously well-done. I just love JR’s commentary of the intense staredown; ‘You can see it, You can feel it, You can taste it!!!’. So yeah, putting two very different personas like Angle and Austin together, especially in this case, just feels right. Brilliant match and I’m surprised it doesn’t get mentioned too often.

******

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock – Wrestlemania XIX*

I think to really grasp a true appreciation for this match, you should watch the “Mania Behind Wrestlemania” documentary beforehand. It just makes the match seem so much better by realising what was going on behind the scenes leading upto this. Austin simply wanted to bow out on the grandest stage, but he didn’t want to stink the joint out. A tough task for a man with terrible knees and a seriously fucked up neck. However, Austin placed his trust in Rock to give him that one final classic. Granted, it didn’t end up being a ***** classic but it was a great way to leave wrestling, or at least the in-ring part of it. Even though Austin wasn’t quite the workhorse he once was, he was more than able to contribute his bit to the match with Rock carrying most of the workload. 

The stuff they did do in-ring was smart (especially the knee work by Rock) and more than anything entertaining. I stilll love the idea of Austin getting an adrenaline rush to make once final push at winning when he saw Rock put on his 3:16 Ring Jacket. The finish was fitting too, 3 Rock Bottoms just seemed like the perfect way to end such a storied and lengthy feud. Now I don’t think I’d hold this in the same regard as the Wrestlemania 17 match, but it’s a damn fine effort and their second best match in my view. I can’t help but ponder how good this could’ve been had Austin been on a hot-streak like he was in 2001. Impressive end to an amazing in-ring career.

*****1/2*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Glad to see 'Mania XIX match between Rocky and Austin get so much praise. It deserves it. One of the finest matches of the post-attitude era.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Morrison is quite good. Its just that lately to get over, he's had to devolve to basic spots to appease them.
> 
> Like the Elimination Chamber.


*Yeah they're really promoting him as a total spot monkey atm which aint him doing any favours, especially if people like McQueen watch him atm. Definitely watch the Sheamus Ladder match though Hamm, that's probably his best performance.

Rock/Austin from 19 is brilliant, just a great Mania style match. It's probably one of the best examples of how overkill on finishers can actually be great for the match.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Sheamus vs Morrison ladder match was just fantastic. Sheamus lately has jumped up list as my third favourite worker in the WWE just below Danielson and Ziggler.

And its not just the Ladder match, its his general brutality, speed and killer instinct. Very entertaining.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, seeing HOL's MOTY year by year, I'll do it as well:

2000
Match of the Year: Triple H vs. Cactus Jack Royal Rumble
Runner Up: Triple H vs. Rock Judgment Day
Wrestler of the Year: Triple H

2001
Match of the Year: Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Triple H No Way Out
Runner Up: Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock WM17
Wrestler of the Year: Stone Cold Steve Austin

2002
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar No Mercy
Runner Up: Undertaker vs. Rock vs. Kurt Angle Vengeance
Wrestler of the Year: Brock Lesnar

2003
Match of the Year: Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit Royal Rumble
Runners Up: Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho WM19
Wrestler of the Year: Kurt Angle

2004
Match of the Year: Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit- WM20
Runner Up: Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit Raw World Title
Wrestler of the Year: Chris Benoit

2005
Match of the Year: Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels WM21
Runner Up: Shawn Michaels vs. Shelton Benjamin- Raw Gold Rush Match
Wrestler of the Year: Shawn Michaels

2006
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Kurt Angle No Way Out
Runner Up: Edge vs. Mick Foley WM22
Wrestler(s) of the Year: Edge

2007
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Batista WM23
Runner Up: Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena Raw in London
Wrestler of the Year: Undertaker

2008
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Edge Summer Slam
Runner Up: Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels Judgment Day
Wrestler of the Year: Chris Jericho

2009
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM25
Runner Up: Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio GAB 
Wrestler of the Year: CM Punk

2010
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM26
Runner Up: Sheamus vs. John Morrison TLC
Wrestler of the Year: John Cena

Match of the Century: Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM25

I did only keep one match and wrestler for runner up MOTY and Wrestler of the Year. 2010 was the only year I wasn't sure of as to who to put as Wrestler of the Year, so I just went with Cena.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

I can dig this.

2000
Match of the Year: Cactus Jack vs. Triple H - Royal Rumble
Runner Up: It's a tie between Rock vs. Triple H (Judgment Day) and TLC 1 (Summerslam). And to have a crack at annoying Cal, add in Too Cool and Rikishi vs. E&C and Angle (Judgment Day) :lmao
Wrestler of the Year: Triple H, but I'd say Rock is a super close second.

2001
Match of the Year: Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Kurt Angle - Summerslam
Runner Up: Stone Cold Steve Austin and Triple H vs. Chris Jericho and Chris Benoit - RAW
Wrestler of the Year: Stone Cold Steve Austin by a country mile.

2002
Match of the Year: Vengeance 3-Way
Runner Up: Elimination Chamber or Taker/Lesnar HIAC
Wrestler of the Year: Kurt Angle, Undertaker too.

2003
Match of the Year: Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar - Summerslam/Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit -Royal Rumble
Runners Up: Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock - Wrestlemania XIX
Wrestler of the Year: Brock Lesnar

2004
Match of the Year: JBL vs. Eddie Guerrero - Judgment Day
Runner Up: Eddie Guerrero vs. Brock Lesnar -No Way Out
Wrestler of the Year: Eddie Guerrero

2005
Match of the Year: Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio -Smackdown June 23rd
Runner Up: Triple H vs. Batista - Vengeance HIAC
Wrestler of the Year: Handful of guys could be considered. I'll go with HBK. Would've been Eddie's if he'd finished the year.

2006
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Kurt Angle - No Way Out
Runner Up: Finlay vs. Chris Benoit - Judgment Day 2006
Wrestler(s) of the Year: Chris Benoit

2007
Match of the Year: HBK vs. John Cena - WM23
Runner Up: Triple H vs. Randy Orton - No Mercy LMS
Wrestler of the Year: Hard to say, haven't seen much from 07. Prob HBK again. 

2008
Match of the Year: Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels - No Mercy Ladder Match
Runner Up: Ric Flair vs. HBK - WM24
Wrestler of the Year: Again, haven't seen much. Prob either HBK or Jericho.

2009
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM25
Runner Up: Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio GAB or John Cena vs. Edge - Backlash 2009
Wrestler of the Year: Rey Mysterio 

2010
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM26
Runner Up: Smackdown Elimination Chamber - Elimination Chamber 2010
Wrestler of the Year: I only saw the first 3 months, so Undertaker.

Match of the Century (Surely this should say Decade?): Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM26


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Austin/Rock Series

WM 15 - ***1/2
Backlash - ****1/4
WM 17 - ****1/2
WM 19 - ****1/2

WM 19 topping the lot, by far, even though I rated 17 match the same.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

redeadening said:


> The Sheamus vs Morrison ladder match was just fantastic. Sheamus lately has jumped up list as my third favourite worker in the WWE just below Danielson and Ziggler.
> 
> And its not just the Ladder match, its his general brutality, speed and killer instinct. Very entertaining.


*Yeah Sheamus has improved a lot over the past few months. If they go ahead with Danielson vs Sheamus at Mania and dont rush it could quite easily be the best match on this years show. They had a great 5 or so minute match last year.*


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Thoughts of this anybody else?

*Hollywood Blondes vs. Arn Anderson & Ric Flair – COTC XXIII (06/17/93)*
This was funnnnnnnn. 20 minutes of sheer enjoyment. This is actually my first outing watching the Blondes together but I’m definitely interested in seeing MOAR. They’re actually the perfect team of cocky young studs to take the piss out of Flair & Arn. The beginnings of the match are just brilliant as Arn puts the Blondes in their place. The expression on Arn’s face as he tags Flair in for the first time is priceless. It’s like ‘You don’t know it, but shit is about to go down’. Flair himself is tremendous and insanely over. Flair & Arn were just owning the Blondes for the entire first fall. Arn even executes some sweet ass arm-work on Austin. The entire time the Blondes look shocked, they thought Flair & Arn were old and useless, their faces and chopped to death chests told their sudden disappointment. 

The second fall was a starkly different scene. From taking advantage of a fairly small situation, the Blondes were able to trap Flair and make him their bitch around ringside and confining him to their corner. If you thought Flair’s FIP in the second fall was great, wait till you see Arn’s. Having already exploited Arn’s left leg in the first fall, the Blondes carried that right through to the second and then some. It’s like their main goal was to rip that son of a bitch off rather than equal the falls. Unfortuneately we never get that far because Windham interfered and the match was thrown out. Bastard. 

Even though I wish this could’ve gone the full stretch and finished in proper fashion, I can live with the ending. For 20 minutes, it was just non-stop entertainment and nothing else. Every guy played their part to absolute perfection and hand the crowd in the palms of their hands. This will probably end up on my list for the WCW Poll too. I thought Austin wouldn’t be having matches this good until later on in his career but Jesus Christ, was I wrong or what?

*****1/4*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This is fun

*2000*
Match of the Year: The Rock vs. Triple H {Judgment Day}
Runner Up: Triple H vs. Cactus Jack {Royal Rumble}
Wrestler of the Year: Triple H

*2001*
Match of the Year: Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Kurt Angle {SummerSlam}
Runner Up: Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock {WrestleMania X-Seven}
Wrestler of the Year: Stone Cold Steve Austin

*2002*
Match of the Year: Brock Lesnar vs. Undertaker {No Mercy}
Runner Up: Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs. Edge & Rey Mysterio {No Mercy}
Wrestler of the Year: Kurt Angle

*2003*
Match of the Year: Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit {Royal Rumble}
Runner Up: Brock Lesnar vs. Kurt Angle {Smackdown}
Wrestler of the Year: Kurt Angle

*2004*
Match of the Year: Chris Benoit vs. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels {WrestleMania XX} 
Runner Up: Chris Benoit vs. Shawn Michaels {Raw}
Wrestler of the Year: Chris Benoit

*2005*
Match of the Year: Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels {WrestleMania 21}
Runner Up: Triple H vs. Batista {Vengeance}
Wrestler of the Year: Eddie Guerrero

*2006*
Match of the Year: Kurt Angle vs. Undertaker {No Way Out}
Runner Up: Edge vs. Mick Foley {WrestleMania 22}
Wrestler of the Year: Edge

*2007*
Match of the Year: Batista vs. Undertaker {WrestleMania 23}
Runner Up: John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels {Raw}
Wrestler of the Year: Batista

*2008*
Match of the Year: Edge vs. Undertaker {SummerSlam}
Runner Up: Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair {WrestleMania XXIV}
Wrestler of the Year: Edge 

*2009*
Match of the Year: Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker {WrestleMania XXV}
Runner Up: Rey Mysterio vs. John Morrison {Smackdown}
Wrestler of the Year: Rey Mysterio

*2010*
Match of the Year: Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker {WrestleMania XXVI}
Runner Up: Smackdown Money in the Bank Ladder Match {Money in the Bank}
Wrestler of the Year: I'll give it to Rey Rey again.

*Match of the Century:* Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker {WrestleMania XXV} AND {WrestleMania XXVI}


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Elimination Chamber 2011*

Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston
Not a big fan of either guy but this was pretty good. Solid opener with some nice nearfalls down the stretch. 

SmackDown Chamber
MOTY so far. Enjoyed it from start to finish and everybody brought something to the match. Rey was really good as usual, Edge gave us his best performance in a long time, Kane's punches were dope, McIntyre's aggression was arguably the highlight of the whole thing, and the Show/Barrett confrontation was a worthy addition. Awesome stuff. Around the same level of the '09 chambers.

Kozlov & Santino vs. Gabriel & Slater
Didn't pay much attention to this but it seemed watchable. 

The Miz vs. Jerry Lawler
I was looking forward to this and they delivered. The opening stages with Lawler in control were good (marked for that cross body block he did). There was a dip in the action when Miz took over but nothing they did was 'bad' and everything that happened after Riley got ejected was just pure fun. I'd say their TLC match from last year was slightly better but this was good for sure. Had more heat and better drama than any of Miz's matches with Orton.

Raw Chamber
This was good too but as far as chamber matches go it doesn't compare favorably to the better ones. It didn't have the flow or the feel or the performances of SmackDown's EC. Most of the content was fine, I just never felt like I was watching a great match for whatever reason. Morrison's big spots didn't wow me the way they were supposed to and R-Truth being in the match instead of Danielson or even Mark Henry is a joke. Punk mocking Orton before eliminating him was the best thing that happened. Oh and the pod spots in the SD match were a million times better.

*MOTY list updated:*

1. SmackDown Chamber - Elimination Chamber 2/20/11
2. The Miz vs. John Morrison - Raw 1/3/11
3. Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler - Royal Rumble 1/30/11
4. CM Punk vs. John Cena - Raw 1/17/11
5. Raw Chamber - Elimination Chamber 2/20/11


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Too lazy to add anything important but WWE MOTY LISTS~!

*2000*
MOTY- HHH v Cactus Jack (Royal Rumble)
Runner-Up- HHH v Chris Jericho (Fully Loaded)
WOTY- HHH

*2001*
MOTY- Steve Austin v The Rock (WrestleMania)
Runner-Up- Steve Austin v Chris Benoit (SmackDown 31/5)
WOTY- Steve Austin

*2002*
MOTY- Brock Lesnar v The Undertaker (No Mercy)
Runner-Up- HHH v Shawn Michaels (SummerSlam) *I think there's something better, I think, Idk*
WOTY- The Undertaker? Eddie Guerrero?

*2003*
MOTY- The Rock v Steve Austin (WrestleMania)
Runner-Up- HHH v Shawn Michaels (Raw 29/12)
WOTY- Brock Lesnar

*2004*
MOTY- Eddie Guerrero v JBL (Judgment Day)
Runner-Up- HHH v Shawn Michaels v Chris Benoit (WrestleMania)
WOTY- Chris Benoit

*2005*
MOTY- Eddie Guerrero v Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 23/6)
Runner-Up- Eddie Guerrero v Rey Mysterio (Great American Bash) 
WOTY- Eddie Guerrero 

*2006*
MOTY- Chris Benoit v Finlay (Judgment Day)
Runner-Up- Chris Benoit v William Regal (No Mercy)
WOTY- Finlay
*
2007*
MOTY- John Cena v Umaga (Royal Rumble)
Runner-Up- John Cena v Shawn Michaels (WrestleMania)
WOTY- John Cena/The Undertaker 

*2008*
MOTY- The Undertaker v The Big Show (Cyber Sunday)
Runner-Up- Ric Flair v Shawn Michaels (WrestleMania)
WOTY- Shawn Michaels? 

*2009*
MOTY- The Undertaker v Shawn Michaels (WrestleMania) 
Runner-Up- Chris Jericho v Rey Mysterio (The Bash) 
WOTY- Rey Mysterio

*2010*
MOTY- The Undertaker v Shawn Michaels (WrestleMania)
Runner-Up- Rey Mysterio v Jack Swagger (SmackDown 11/6)
WOTY- Rey Msyterio


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Current MOTY list updated:

1. SmackDown EC-****1/4
2. RAW EC-****
2. Miz/Morrison FCA-**** (joint 2nd)
4. Edge vs Dolph Ziggler RR-***3/4
5. CM Punk/Cena RAW 1/17/11-***1/2


----------



## acdc22287 (Apr 26, 2009)

Current MOTY:

1. SmackDown EC-****1/4
2. Royal Rumble-****
3. Edge vs Dolph Ziggler RR-****
4. Miz/Morrison FCA-***3/4
5. CM Punk/Cena RAW 1/17/11-***1/2


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

2000
Match of the Year: Triple H vs. Cactus-Jack Royal Rumble
Runner Up: Triple H Vs. Chris Jericho-Full Loaded
Wrestler of the Year: Triple H

2001
Match of the Year: Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Triple H-No Way Out
Runner Up: Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock-WM17
Wrestler of the Year: Kurt Angle

2002
Match of the Year: Shawn Michaels Vs. Triple H-SummerSlam
Runner Up: Elimination Chamber-Survivor Series
Wrestler of the Year: Brock Lesnar

2003
Match of the Year: Shawn Michaels Vs. Chris Jericho-WM 19
Runners Up: Kurt Angle Vs. Brock Lesnar Vs. Big Show-Vengeance
Wrestler of the Year: Kurt Angle

2004
Match of the Year: Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit-WM20
Runner Up: Eddie Guerrero Vs. JBL-Judgment Day
Wrestler of the Year: Chris Benoit

2005
Match of the Year: Triple H Vs. Batista-Vengeance
Runner Up: Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle-WM 21
Wrestler of the Year: John Cena

2006
Match of the Year: Chris Benoit Vs. Finlay-Judgment Day
Runner Up: John Cena Vs. Edge-Unforgiven
Wrestler(s) of the Year: Edge

2007
Match of the Year: John Cena Vs. Shawn Michaels-WM23
Runner Up: Umaga Vs. Jeff Hardy-Great American Bash
Wrestler of the Year: Undertaker

2008
Match of the Year: Shawn Michaels Vs. Ric Flair-WM 24
Runner Up: Edge Vs. Undertaker-SummerSlam
Wrestler of the Year: Chris Jericho

2009
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels-WM 25
Runner Up: Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio-GAB 
Wrestler of the Year: Randy Orton

2010
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels-WM 26
Runner Up: Sheamus vs. John Morrison-TLC
Wrestler of the Year: John Cena

Match of the Century: Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels-WM 26


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*1) SD Chamber
2) Show/Drew/Cody/Ziggler
3) Danielson/Henry vs DiBiase/Kidd
4) Tatsu vs Kidd

Everything else is all around the same mark so far. I'd only put those 4 above *** but there's a load of matches loitering just below them.*


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I only watched like the first Episode of Superstars, so does someone have a list of Matches who are like 7.5/10 or higher? If there are that good Matches there.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Rewatched the Sheamus/Morrison ladder match last night. The thing I really love about it is that it feels more like a real battle than any ladder match I can remember seeing. I find most ladder matches have a choreographed feel but this one didn't. They didn't try to be too cute and overdo it with big spots. Can't remember anything that looked truly contrived either. It's not very often that you see a WWE ladder match based primarily on good limb work and great selling as opposed to moves and spots but that's exactly what this was.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah Ownage, that was an awesome match. Runner up for MOTY last year. 

My MOTY list so far:

1. SmackDown Chamber - Elimination Chamber 2/20/11
2. Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler - Royal Rumble 1/30/11
3. The Miz vs. John Morrison - Raw 1/3/11
4. CM Punk vs. John Cena - Raw 1/17/11
5. Edge vs. Kane LMS- SD 1/7/11


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

2000
Match of the Year: Cactus Jack vs. Triple H - Royal Rumble
Runner Up: Triple H vs. Chris Jericho - Fully Loaded
Wrestler of the Year: Triple H

2001
Match of the Year: Stone Cold Steve Austin and Triple H vs. Chris Jericho and Chris Benoit - RAW
Runner Up: Stone Cold vs. Austin - SummerSlam
Wrestler of the Year: Stone Cold

2002
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Lesnar - No Mercy - Hell in a Cell
Runner Up: The Rock vs. Brock - Summerslam
Wrestler of the Year: Lesnar

2003
Match of the Year: Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho - WrestleMania XIX
Runners Up: Brock Lesnar vs. Kurt Angle - SummerSlam
Wrestler of the Year: Brock Lesnar

2004
Match of the Year: Beniot vs. Michaels vs. Triple H - WrestleMania XX
Runner Up: Eddie Guerrero vs. Brock Lesnar -No Way Out
Wrestler of the Year: Eddie Guerrero

2005
Match of the Year: Triple H vs. Batista - Vengeance - Hell in a Cell
Runner Up: Triple H vs. Ric Flair - Steel Cage
Wrestler of the Year: Eddie Guerrero/Rey Mysterio

2006
Match of the Year: Finlay vs. Chris Benoit - Judgment Day 2006
Runner Up: Rob Van Dam vs. John Cena - One Night Stand
Wrestler(s) of the Year: Chris Benoit

2007
Match of the Year: Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena - WrestleMania
Runner Up: Randy Orton vs. John Cena - SummerSlam
Wrestler of the Year: John Cena

2008
Match of the Year: Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels - No Mercy - Ladder Match
Runner Up: Undertaker vs. Edge - WrestleMania XXIV
Wrestler of the Year: Shawn Michaels

2009
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WrestleMania 25
Runner Up: Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio - The Bash
Wrestler of the Year: Rey Mysterio

2010
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WretleMania M26
Runner Up: Smackdown Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler - Bragging Rights
Wrestler of the Year: John Cena

Match of the Century: Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels 2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I preferred Jericho/Rey from the Bash last year over the Taker/HBK match but (as far as WWE matches go) my match of the decade was the WM 25 Taker/HBK match. I like that one so much more.

Edit wait that was in 2009. Shit haha.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Rey Mysterio was the man in 2009. He has so many unforgettable quality performances from that year.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So, since this is the DVD thread, here's some news on some upcoming releases from WWEDVDNews.com:

The Best of RAW - Seasons 3 & 4 has been canceled. WWE plans on releasing all the seasons in a "best of" format eventually, but because the "Beginning" set sold badly, they've decided to hold off on it for now.

- Triple H's planned BluRay/DVD set for this year has been pushed to 2012.

- The Best of Nitro Seasons 1/2 has been changed to a 3-disc set called "The Very Best of WCW Nitro" and will be released June 7. DDP is hosting that set.

- The Austin/Rock rivalry DVD/BluRay has been bumped up to an October release date.

- And last, a preview of the new DX BluRay/DVD that's coming out April 5:


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^^Lol at that, 'he beats everybody!'

I'll probably get that DVD at some point.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

:lmao @ Triple H saying the Undertaker beats you (Shawn) at everything! Hahahaha... And, Shawn returning it back to Hunter! Awesome! "I kinda forgot..." 


*Top-5 Matches of the Century :side: so-far:*

1. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (Street Fight) - Royal Rumble 2000
2. Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock (No DQ) - WrestleMania X-Seven
3. Chris Benoit vs. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania XX
4. The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 26
5. Triple H vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin - No Way Out 2001

*Wrestler of the years:*

2000: Triple H
2001: Stone Cold Steve Austin
2002: Kurt Angle
2003: Brock Lesnar, Kurt Angle
2004: Chris Benoit
2005: Eddie Guerrero, Triple H
2006: Edge
2007: Dave Batista, John Cena
2008: Chris Jericho, Shawn Michaels
2009: Chris Jericho
2010: Ummm, what?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:lmao @ Triple H and Shawn of all people saying another guy 'beats everybody' 

Pretty funny, attitude or not, these two always brought the lulz.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Yo redeadening, I finally started watching the "History of The World Heavyweight Championship" you recommended me watching.

I'm still in the beginning of it, but it's awesome how much shit I learned just an hour into the documentary.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Sheik said:


> Yo redeadening, I finally started watching the "History of The World Heavyweight Championship" you recommended me watching.
> 
> I'm still in the beginning of it, but it's awesome how much shit I learned just an hour into the documentary.


Ordered that earlier this week hasn't arrived yet which is ashame glad you're enjoying it thus far!

Looking forward to watching it having finished the history of the IC Championship set.

Didn't end up ordering "The Rise and Fall of WCW" but I will soon, don't fancy paying £22!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

DVD NEWS UPDATES

Rey Mysterio – As of now WWE plan to release another DVD set on Rey Mysterio DVD (his third) in July of this year. It’s down as DVD only right now, no Blu-ray, but it’s early days and that could change later. Love it or hate it, it’s bound to sell well.

Greatest Stars of the New Millenium – In a follow up to past 3-Disc DVD sets Greatest Stars of the 80s and Greatest Stars of the 90s, WWE plan on continuing the series with this volume covering top stars since the year 2000 like Cena and Orton. This is down as a DVD only release too and is scheduled for July also.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Speaking of Randy Orton, his planned DVD/Blu-ray set for 2011 remains on WWE’s schedule for September. However it looks like WWE are having a rethink on it’s format. 

It’s no longer down as “The Randy Orton Experience” so we could speculate it will probably not be presented in the same way as John Cena’s DVD in 2010 which had a behind-the-scenes style documentary as the main feature.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

superdupersonic said:


> DVD NEWS UPDATES
> 
> Rey Mysterio – As of now WWE plan to release another DVD set on Rey Mysterio DVD (his third) in July of this year. It’s down as DVD only right now, no Blu-ray, but it’s early days and that could change later. Love it or hate it, it’s bound to sell well.


YES! 

I just said I wanted this set a couple of weeks ago. This is going to be excellent. They have so many great performances to put on there from the WWE matches since _Biggest Little Man_ to more from ECW and WCW.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Stars of the new millenium eh?

Curious to see if You know Who and Lesnar are involved in any way.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Benoit will be excluded.

Included will be:

The Rock
Steve Austin
Triple H
Undertaker
Shawn Michaels
Kurt Angle
Eddie Guerrero
Batista
Randy Orton
John Cena
Brock Lesnar
Edge
Big Show
Ric Flair
Rey Mysterio
Chris Jericho
The Hardyz
Hulk Hogan
Booker T.
Rob Van Dam
Kane
JBL
Mick Foley
Christian (maybe)

Although Lashley was in for the same length as Lesnar, he didn't mean as much overall.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

In the USA, Toys “R” Us stores are reportedly selling new *2-pack WWE DVDs* in the run up to the release of All Stars, the video game. These being:

John Cena Experience/Rock Most Electrifying Man ($24.99)

HHH King of Kings/Hulk Hogan Anthology ($24.99)

Randy Savage Collection/John Morrison Rock Star ($19.99)


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

More DVD news from wwedvdnews.com



> On the latest full year DVD schedule we received from WWE this month there is an empty slot for a new release in November.
> 
> Right now there are three DVD titles being considered for this slot and we can exclusively reveal them now. It’s not at all certain WWE will choose one of these but we can 100% confirm they are being talked about within the company.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

So in other words, we're getting another Edge DVD? BORING.

Hope they surprise me by choosing one of the GOOD options.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Lesnar is the only good choice there. Hopefully they go with it would love to see some of the great SD matches in DVD quality specifically the iron man match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd rather have The Wargames set. GTFO with Lesnar being the only good set Platt.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

I find the war games matches hughly over rated, best ones were average at best. Cue the arguement.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not sure I can forgive you for saying that.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

I knew it would be an unpopular opinion.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the Wargames matches where people got horribly scared and injured. Like when Sid killed pillman or when the Road Warriors injured JJ Dillon for life.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, I honestly find a lot of Brock's stuff to be overrated myself tbh. Aside from his HiaC with Taker I think his best two matches were TV matches (Ironman with Angle, late '03 vs Benoit).

LOVED Brock for owning The Rock during The People's Elbow at Summerslam 2002 though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

That 2003 match with Benoit was epic. Pre Smark, it was my favourite match.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Shame there's no chance in hell of the Benoit match being on the set even if it was made.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I know and its a fucking shame since I haven't seen that match in a long time and it would be nice to have it on tape.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

-Greatest Stars of the New Millennium&Best of War Games are going to my wrestling dvd's shelf! 

-I would get the new Mysterio one,But I think his last two were great!and he was already part of the high flyers dvd and so I don't get why he's getting yet another new dvd!(besides for extra cash earnings)

-New Edge one seems way too soon,I haven't bought that last one though and so perhaps I'll buy the newer one!

BTW.....Is Big Show's dvd out already?and when does True Story of Wrestlemania come out??(I know March But around what date?)


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Show's DVD is out, WM story is out March 15th.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

If Edge is going to retire next year they should just wait until after he does to put out a new set for him. War Games or Brock would be purchases for me for sure.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

Seeing as how I was 7 when WCW was put out of it's misery, I really want to go back and learn as much about as possible. I've seen a few clips from Nitro and read a bunch about WCW, but I know I haven't even scratched the surface.

My question is, is the DVD a good buy for someone who wants to learn all about WCW or does the WWE show bias in it?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

First part about JCP is great. As are the matches. The documentary about the MNW doesnt go into enough detail, is heavily biased, and they have very few interviews from talent back then who were responsible the fall since most of them were off destroying TNA at the time. And they still are.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Watched Big Show's documentary last night. Enjoyable, but disappointed with how much they didn't go over. They basically didn't talk about ANY of his feuds at all. Should have been longer than an hour.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Lesnar's set would be eh. The Iron Man match would have to be finally be included, but other than that, I can't think of any non-Benoit match of his that I need on DVD. Wasn't a fan of the Iron Man match back in the day anyway.

The Edge DVD could be pretty damn good, I'd hope it'd be blu ray and include a bunch of Smackdown post-HD matches. Nothing else non-Benoit that I need though.

WarGames would be an unreal set. It has to be that one.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

^
Worth it for the matches but the documentary is biased.


Read the book on WCW if you want the full story.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

The Death of WCW (though lacking sources) is both informative and extremely entertaining. You will be astounded at just how much stupid shit went down. The book is good though because it also explains why the company got so hot in the first place whereas the DVD kind of glossed over this not wanting to admit that there was a time when the opposition was both commercially and creatively superior. The winner of course rewrites history.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

I think its a great buy and it IS worth it! The matches are prime and the documentary is pretty good.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

What I would want is a true Best of WCW DVD. No more of that one sided BS from WWE's POV. I HOPE that the Best of Nitro DVD coming soon is more in tune to what I want.


----------



## GI_Josh (May 11, 2009)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

Entirely worth it! It's a fun watch and the matches are really good. Plus, you can find it quite cheap these days at Walmart.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

I think it's worth it and dose give you quite a bit of info on WCW if your new to the product. I don't feel it paints WCW in a poor light(the Monday Night Wars DVD on the other hand they brought out a few years back definitely did) but they do skip over a lot of stuff that WCW did right. The Death of WCW book that someone mentioned gives you a good solid history of the things they did good and bad. Between that book, The Rise and Fall of WCW DVD, The Essential StarrCade DVD and the History of the World Heavyweight Championship dvd you've got all the material you need to get a good idea on what WCW was. I'd also recommend the Road Warriors DVD and DEFINITELY the Four Hoursman dvd because you get to see quite a bit of the old school NWA/WCW in those.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I think a Lesnar dvd could have potential to be pretty good!,I don't think it'll happen though But IF it did then I'd buy that too.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

It's worth it--the first half of the doc is spectacular and the matches are a must--but be prepared because it's probably like how it'll be reading the history of the United States by China in about twenty-five or thirty years. Somewhat biased, though not all of the points are necessarily invalid.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

I'm not sure where you live, but the Wal-Mart here has it in a multi pack with Mr. Perfect and Dusty Rhodes documentaries for $13, can't really beat that price.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*



MajinTrunks said:


> I think it's worth it and dose give you quite a bit of info on WCW if your new to the product. I don't feel it paints WCW in a poor light(the Monday Night Wars DVD on the other hand they brought out a few years back definitely did) but they do skip over a lot of stuff that WCW did right. The Death of WCW book that someone mentioned gives you a good solid history of the things they did good and bad. Between that book, The Rise and Fall of WCW DVD, The Essential StarrCade DVD and the History of the World Heavyweight Championship dvd you've got all the material you need to get a good idea on what WCW was. I'd also recommend the Road Warriors DVD and DEFINITELY the Four Hoursman dvd because you get to see quite a bit of the old school NWA/WCW in those.


Awesome. Thanks for the feedback. I've always wanted to learn more about the Horsemen. I know they're extremely influential and have heard people claim that without the Horsemen there would be no nWo and no DX.

Once again, thanks for the reply.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

The documentary of the Rise & Fall of WCW isn't really that bad, but I feel like it left a lot of things out. I can say it is better than the Monday Night War one, that was released years back. There are some pretty good matches on it as well. Overall, the DVD can give you some basic and solid information about the history of WCW. MajinTrunks, really got a pretty good set of ideas going on. I would follow that, as best as humanly possible.

One final note the Rise & Fall of ECW was a better DVD than the WCW, in my opinion.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

just watch it on youtube for free, first. Then decide if it's worth buying


----------



## jamiemalibu (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

I thought that the Rise and Fall of WCW was a good documentary...yeah it had some clips from old DVD's and stuff but it was still a good one...I don't understand how its "biased" I mean it is telling things from the point of view from the WCW wrestlers stand points at the time, so I feel like it does the same thing that the Rise and Fall of ECW did...but I do feel like "The Monday Night Wars" DVD was a lot better than the Rise and Fall of WCW DVD...just seemed to be very informative...although The Rise and Fall of WCW is infomative about the infancy of World Championship Wrestling. If you're really curious about how the WCW days were I say go the multimedia section here and download a few episodes of Nitro and a couple of PPV's...then you'll really see what WCW was all about.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

I think it's a great buy. I've rewatched my copy quite a few times.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

Louie85TX said:


> when does True Story of Wrestlemania come out??(I know March But around what date?)



15th march


----------



## JIMICO (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm a little late to the party, but my matches/wrestlers of the year since 2000 are as follows:

2000
Match of the Year: Triple H vs. Cactus Jack Royal Rumble
Runner Up: Rock vs Triple H Judgment Day
Wrestler of the Year: Triple H

2001
Match of the Year: Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock WM17
Runner Up: Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Triple H No Way Out
Wrestler of the Year: Stone Cold Steve Austin

2002
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Rock vs. Kurt Angle Vengeance
Runner Up: Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar No Mercy
Wrestler of the Year: Brock Lesnar

2003
Match of the Year: Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock WM19
Runners Up: Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho WM19
Wrestler of the Year: Kurt Angle

2004
Match of the Year: Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit WM20
Runner Up: Randy Orton vs. Mick Foley Backlash 
Wrestler of the Year: Chris Benoit

2005
Match of the Year: Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels WM21
Runner Up: Batista vs. Triple H Vengeance
Wrestler of the Year: Shawn Michaels

2006
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Kurt Angle No Way Out
Runner Up: Edge vs. Mick Foley WM22
Wrestler(s) of the Year: Edge

2007
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Batista WM23
Runner Up: Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena RAW (London)
Wrestler of the Year: Undertaker

2008
Match of the Year: Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels No Mercy
Runner Up: Undertaker vs. Edge WM24
Wrestler of the Year: Chris Jericho

2009
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM25
Runner Up: John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels vs Triple H Survivor Series
Wrestler of the Year: Chris Jericho

2010
Match of the Year: Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM26
Runner Up: Batista vs. John Cena WM26
Wrestler of the Year: John Cena

Match of the Century: Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM25
Wrestler of the Century: Shawn Michaels


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Elimination Chamber 2011 is an entertaining show.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm a bit peeved that the True Story Of Wrestlemania DVD isn't out in the UK until May, when Wrestlemania has been and gone. 

You'd think they'd try and get it out eveywhere before the big show, as a nice tie in to the event.

EDIT - I thought people were saying on here that The Rock's return wasn't going to be on the Elimination Chamber DVD bonus features? I was just on Silver Vision and it says for disc 2 of the blu-ray edition that The Rock's return will be included!


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

It isn't going to be on the DVD only the Blu Ray.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh I see, I thought people were annoyed because it wasn't going to included on either format.
Good job we have a blu-ray player downstairs!

Are any other Rock returns included on past DVDs? I have Armageddon 2003 on DVD and they have the one where he saved Foley fom La Resistance.

The Rock 3-disc set has about minutes of his 2004 return to Miami but it's crap because they show a little snippet where he's talking about the Miami Dolphins and nobody wants to watch that shit.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Elimination Chamber 2011 is an entertaining show.


Illuminate us with your thoughts, Hohenheim of Light.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

I thought EC 2011 was skippable outside of a very good main event. The worst of the double Elimination Chamber shows.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I enjoyed the Smackdown chamber and thought Kofi vs Rio was decent

There were a few chamber spots that I felt made it worth watching but besides that the RAW chamber and Miz/Lawler were fairly underwhelming. Not that I expected an immense match from the latter of the two

The Tag match made sense to have Corre have the titles but now knowing what happened the night after, I'd rather forget the 5 minute match from Chamber 

--------------------------------

Just got my "History of the heavyweight championship" set which was £12 or so off Silvervision - probably stick it on tonight after a quick play of Killzone 3


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

brian8448 said:


> I thought EC 2011 was skippable outside of a very good main event. The worst of the double Elimination Chamber shows.


The '09 chambers fucking rocked but I'd take this year's over last year's for sure.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Can someone tell me the extras on the 3-disc Wrestlemania 25 set?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> The '09 chambers fucking rocked but I'd take this year's over last year's for sure.


Same.

I liked both chamber matches. They differentiated themselves in that the RAW chamber was more about the characters themselves while the SD chamber was predominantly action-based. I figured that the SD chamber would be the bigger hit because of the better pacing (Rey), the better bumping (Wade) and the better finish. The RAW chamber had a lot less of that and focused primarily on the clash of characters. On the downside, this might've been SuperCena's rebirth again.

I also enjoyed The Miz vs. Lawler a lot. I don't know if it was as good as their TLC match (might not have been), but it certainly had a big fight feel and a good crowd to boot. The story was also a lot more evolved here than it was during their first meeting, so overall, I think I prefer this one. The recent finishing streak of the Miz (Kick to the head --> SCF) seems a very legit combo that could knock anybody out.

Del Rio vs. Kingston was a lot of style. It was a solid enough undercard match but the shorter tag title match eclipsed it, I'd say.

Overall, not a bad match on the card. The random segments (the Vicky one was forgivable but Booker's was just unnecessary) stole a lot of the heat from the show, but I had fun watching it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Can someone tell me the extras on the 3-disc Wrestlemania 25 set?


Carlito & Primo vs. The Miz & John Morrison (Unified Tag Team Championship) - Lumberjack Match

WrestleMania highlights for WM1 - WMXXIV

2009 Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I liked both chamber matches. They differentiated themselves in that the RAW chamber was more about the characters themselves while the SD chamber was predominantly action-based. I figured that the SD chamber would be the bigger hit because of the better pacing (Rey), the better bumping (Wade) and the better finish. The RAW chamber had a lot less of that and focused primarily on the clash of characters. On the downside, this might've been SuperCena's rebirth again.


Which chamber did you prefer?



> I also enjoyed The Miz vs. Lawler a lot. I don't know if it was as good as their TLC match (might not have been), but it certainly had a big fight feel and a good crowd to boot. The story was also a lot more evolved here than it was during their first meeting, so overall, I think I prefer this one. The recent finishing streak of the Miz (Kick to the head --> SCF) seems a very legit combo that could knock anybody out.


People need to stop saying Miz can't work. I think I might rewatch the show right now.


----------



## Scorpion Deathdrop (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

The initial history of the promotion is great, however once it enters the feud with WWE and ultimate demise it's just a lot of WCW bashing from bitter ex-WCW talent and WWE basically gloating. There's also a few subtle yet unnecessary shots at Jeff Jarrett and indirectly his promotion TNA (Which to most is WCW jr).

Unfortunately once it gets past the history they focus far more on the Fall than the actual Rise. Focus more on the ridiculous shortcomings (we'd like to forget) and blatantly ignoring the great successes (we love to remember).

Most of the integral interviews pertaining to the material (Bischoff, Russo, Hogan, etc.) are all reused older footage placed awkwardly (And sometimes questionably) into the documentary. Why they couldn't get these guys in and shoot new footage pertaining to the questions at hand are beyond me?

Basically it's a decent documentary but if you were a fan of WCW you will be left longing for something better (Or at least from a more neutral source). Like someone said earlier, the DVD matches are great, and here's hoping they don't fudge up the Nitro DVD.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Smackdown.


----------



## Colossal Ruvall (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

It's another piece to the puzzle. The Death of WCW and the documentary compliment each other and you can see where the truth shines through.

I watched WCW from about 1998 til early 2000 when I realized how bad the show had become (and I was only 12 at the time!) After that, I've been strictly WWF/E as they rarely disappointed me after what I saw WCW become.

I was definitely a huge WCW fan and if you're a wrestling fan, the history of WCW is a great thing to know about. A lot of lessons can be learned from that disaster.


----------



## Leeleemu (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

I own both the Death of WCW book and the Rise and Fall DVD, I recommend the book, I found the DVD pretty weak and it missed out quite a bit, especially towards the end of WCW. The book gives a great insight on what actually went wrong. I think the last few months of WCW is really one of the most interesting things to read about in wrestling history. Even reading most wrestlers autobiographies, they have things to say about the issue so its interesting reading all the different perspectives on what went wrong, from the elephantine ego's, to the bad bookings, to the financial frailties.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*



RKO696 said:


> just watch it on youtube for free, first. Then decide if it's worth buying


This! ,, ( smartest thing i have read all day )


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*



TripleG said:


> What I would want is a true Best of WCW DVD. No more of that one sided BS from WWE's POV. I HOPE that the Best of Nitro DVD coming soon is more in tune to what I want.


This would be a great idea. Pretty much every WCW/MNW DVD thus far has pretty much been the WWE retelling of the story, featuring Vince as the inherent, All-American entrepreneur looking to run a successful business, and WCW/Ted Turner as the big evil corporation trying to monopolize the industry. This has been the focal point of WCW-based DVDs so far, and I think it would be a lot more logical to just let the story tell itself with a Best of Nitro DVD.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

I liked the DVD, I actually own it and have rewatched it several times. Honestly the biggest reason I bought it was because I wanted the nWo shirt that came with it haha. With that being said though, they do leave out a lot of stuff. I remember when I first started watching wrestling in 1997 right around when Sting had come back to fight the nWo. I had always watched WCW over WWF at that time because the product was a lot more entertaining to me. That lasted until the nWo Wolfpac was formed, which I thought was the horrible idea. In my opinion, thats around when WCW really started going down hill. What really turned me off from watching WCW completely was the nWo Silver or whatever the hell they called themselves. It was just stupidity all around that the DVD doesn't really go into much detail about. Oh, and David Arquette....need I say more?

Also, who remembers the LWO and OWN? :lmao


----------



## Vilak (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*



Henry Hill said:


> The Death of WCW (though lacking sources) is both informative and extremely entertaining. You will be astounded at just how much stupid shit went down. The book is good though because it also explains why the company got so hot in the first place whereas the DVD kind of glossed over this not wanting to admit that there was a time when the opposition was both commercially and creatively superior. The winner of course rewrites history.


The same! If you want information about the life of this company, this is the book to read.
The interest of the DVD depends of the price you pay it... The documentary is too biased to be really informative but the matches are the jewel of the piece.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

I like The Death of WCW by RD Reynolds. Every paragraph has a laugh in it.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: The Rise and Fall of WCW: Worth it?*

Only thing I remember learning from that DVD is the phrase "Jeff Jarrett never drew a dime."


----------



## thephenomenalone (Mar 16, 2005)

For anyone in the UK who hasn't got it the Ricky Steamboat DVD is this weeks Wild Wednesday on Silver Vision and is only £12.99 gonna pick myself up a copy at that price.


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

thephenomenalone said:


> For anyone in the UK who hasn't got it the Ricky Steamboat DVD is this weeks Wild Wednesday on Silver Vision and is only £12.99 gonna pick myself up a copy at that price.


Do they ship to America?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

thephenomenalone said:


> For anyone in the UK who hasn't got it the Ricky Steamboat DVD is this weeks Wild Wednesday on Silver Vision and is only £12.99 gonna pick myself up a copy at that price.


Thanks for the heads up

Didn't check my email this morning or log on Facebook (The group on there) so didn't acknowledge it - ordered it this evening!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I've watched Rise/Fall of WCW and thought it was really good.

Not much insight into the fall of the company thou and not alot of interviews.
I don't think it painted WWF as the good guys as they talked about 2 occasions where Vince screwed over NWA/WCW.

I've read a few pages of the Death of WCW and have been planning to buy it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Royal Rumble 2011 dvd is out today. K-Mart will be selling it for just $9.99 all week. Hell of a price.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

I went with the BD/DVD combo for $20 great price.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Match announced for the Best of Nitro set that WWE is releasing (from SilverVision's Facebook):

January 8, 1996
"Macho Man" Randy Savage & Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair & Arn Anderson

Don't think I've seen it (recently, anyway. Probably watched it when I first got Nitro 96 set), and it wasn't on the 15 disc Best of Nitro set I got hold of, so no idea what its like. SHOULD be fun given 3 of the guys involved though, but I'd take a guess and say its under 10 minutes long and has a shit finish .


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

WWE Elimination Chamber

We start off with an Alberto Del Rio promo. Destiny, fans are garbage, Kofi Kingston etc. is nothing. All except the last thing are probably true. Kofi comes out to interupt and we have our first match....

Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston = 73% Both of these men looked awesome in this match. Great action, they couldn't have had a better opener for this show. Del Rio and Kingston are true students of the game throwing many styles together. Very good match.

Elimination Chamber match for the WWE Championship:
Edge (c) vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Kane vs. Big Show vs. Wade Barrett = 79% The two strongest wrestlers in the match Mysterio & Edge start out hot. Kane looked young again, probably because he was only in there for around 10 minutes. The weakest link is eliminated first in Wade Barrett. McIntyre came into this match breathing fire and he just destroyed the competition, until Kane took him out. Big Show is next when he gets hit with everything but the kitchen sink. Kane is out next when he blocks Rey's West Coast Pop and before he can get him up in a Powerbomb Edge spears both men and pins Kane. It's down to just Mysterio & Edge, the way it started. These two show that they're still the the best on Smackdown when they prodceed to put on the best 5 minutes or so of this whole show. Your winner and still World Heavyweight Champion Edge.

Booker T introduces the newest trainer on Tough Enough... Trish Stratus. Some cute nostalgic fun there. 

WWE Tag Team Championship match:
The Corre ( Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel) (w/Ezekiel Jackson) vs. Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov (c) = 45% Gabriel & Santino are clearly the wrestlers here, they pretty much carry their respective partners. Slater, Barrett and Jackson need to head back to development, and let Gabriel shine already. Decent but very short match, it served its purpose.

Vickie comes out, so naturally I hit mute. Kelly and Vickie have a talentless conflict, until Lay-Cool comes out to beat on Vickie. Trish comes out and saves the day, and she does it all in 9 inch heels. Stratusfaction was promised earlier on and Trish Stratusfied.

WWE Championship match:
The Miz (c) vs. Jerry “The King”Lawler = 70% Lawler showed up and put on a better performance in his 60's than Hogan ever put on when he was main eventing in his 40's. Emotional match that made the Miz look credible, yet still made King look he had a chance. Great showing from both men. 

It was very breif but Booker at one point before the Raw Chamber match said he could still go right now and had a little confrontation with Michael Cole. Anyone else interested in Booker T & Jerry Lawler vs. Jack Swagger & Michael Cole at Mania?

Elimination Chamber match for a shot at the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania 27:
CM Punk vs. John Cena vs. King Sheammus vs. Randy Orton vs. John Morrison vs. R-Truth = 70% Punk was eliminated in 30 seconds which intially within the first 30 seconds... but the annonymous GM reinstated him into the match. I bet Vince and WWE writers don't even know who they'll make GM yet. John Morrison should really teach Cena how to sell. R-Truth is eliminated quickly, I guess there is some justice in the world. Punk waits for Orton to take a big hit comes in picks up the scraps and eliminates Punk with the GTS. Punk also adds insult to injury by doing Ortons ridiculous stalking mat hammering spaz out. I would say up until that point Sheamus was actually the MVP of this match. Unfortunately for him his night ended after Morrison climbed on to the top of the pod and then climbed to the top of the Chamber from the inside and dropped off the top like Spider-Man onto Sheamus. Really cool spot. Morrison then took over and became the MVP. Morison is eliminated by Punk. Cena then eliminates Punk and Cena is going to Wrestlemania... AGAIN! Morrison should have won this one, but as usual Cena does the least work in the match and picks up the win anyway. 

Overall: 7.0/10 Check it out.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

63% for the review. Gj.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Match announced for the Best of Nitro set that WWE is releasing (from SilverVision's Facebook):
> 
> January 8, 1996
> "Macho Man" Randy Savage & Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair & Arn Anderson
> ...


Got a problem with Hogan you red headed bastard! Never seen that either and it sounds interesting but yeah that could be good or be shit depending on how EGOMANIA effects the match brotha.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Got a problem with Hogan you red headed bastard! Never seen that either and it sounds interesting but yeah that could be good or be shit depending on how EGOMANIA effects the match brotha.


Actually its Arn I have the problem with. Who the fuck does he think he is, being all awesome and shit? Bastard!

Fun fact: Arn owns a pinfall victory over Hogan in WCW.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

He also beat Flair twice and Flair never beat him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pretty sure that tag match was part of the best of Nitro program WCW aired around new years in '99. IIRC match was okay. It also had the match where Arn pinned Hogan.

The best part is at the end of the program Tony Schiavone goes on to talk about how great 1999 will be for WCW. 3 days later we get the fingerpoke of doom.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Steamboat DVD came today, I now have a back catalog of them to go through. 

True Story of Wrestlemania not until May over here sucks balls. (No ****)

----------------------

Ric Flair vs Scott Steiner (1991) 

I remembered briefly this match but I haven't seen it in years. First of all the commentary was fantastic (Dusty and Ross), secondly the match was decent if you take away the ending which dissapointed in what was a back and forth bout where Scott used his power to control the Nature Boy but in response he used all his experience to wind the match down to the end of the show. Flair showing his work to get young Pump over - was surpised to see this on the "History of the WHC" but worth a watch 

6.5/10

----------------------

Ric Flair vs Hulk Hogan (1994) Halloween Havoc - Steel Cage 

The bouts at the time between Flair and Hogan had led to this, a final career threatening match that was okay in terms of wrestling but was spoiled by the ending. Mr T acted as the special guest referee for this bout which ended up with Jimmy Hart, Sherri, Sting and a masked man all involved (Beefcake I do believe). Back and forth contest some nice cage spots and decent commentary from Heenan 

7/10


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I like how WrestleMania's shaping up.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Ownage™ said:


> I like how WrestleMania's shaping up.


Really? Wrestlemania looks like an absolute shitfest from my POV.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm half liking WM atm.

Both title matches look shit, but Punk/Orton could be good, Rey/Rhodes has had a great build so far and could potentially be MOTN if given time (hopefully we don't get the usual "lets give Rey 5 minutes at WM" bullshit), and Cole/Lawler has me interested because Lawler is awesome and I'm liking how the feud has been built up for so long (would have preferred maybe Lawler vs someone then if he wins he gets 5 minutes alone in the ring with Cole, but whatever). Then Undertaker/HHH has me interested just because its Undertaker, though compared to recent years its pretty low down in the excitement scale for me as far as "Streak" matches go.

Huh, seems I more than "half" like it atm lol, just in terms of matches on paper. Not been enjoying the build to anything bar Lawler/Cole and Rey/Rhodes. Plus WWE giving us such a shitty main event (I'm expecting this to go on last assuming Undertaker/HHH doesn't) in Miz/Cena when they could have gone a couple of different ways and make things way better (Cena/Undertaker?) doesn't have me as excited as I should be.

Anyway, I'll still be ordering the event (£15 for it over here, so its not too bad), and I'm hoping they will at least pull out some great matches even if the main events atm are so lackluster.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If Raw doesn't basically do a complete 180 on this week's show up until WM, I can see interest being at an all time low. Bret Hart posted a big essay on his facebook about how awesome the Rocky/Cena match was gonna be - he didn't even realise the match was between Cena and Miz.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

HH/Taker, Rey/Rhodes and Punk/Orton are the only things which I am looking forward to so far, I doubt they will get me interested in either title match or Lawler/Cole because I dislike both men intensely and the blowoff match at WM will probably be completely ridiculous.

But HHH/Taker will be a great match and I think I might throw a hissy fit if it isn't last on the card, it is the only match which deserves to be.

I haven't looked at the SD spoiler but that first segment between Cody/Rey already had me excited for the match, especially if they have some more Dusty Rhodes involvement, reminds me a lot of the relationship between Orton and his father.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

One of the biggest mistakes WWE is making atm imo is building up Rock/Cena which ISN'T FUCKING HAPPENING AT WM instead of building up Cena/Miz (though I doubt anything involving those 2 will get me interested, but at least fucking try creative team...).

Haven't read the SD spoilers either, but honestly I'd be surprised if Dusty remained involved with the feud.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Rey/Rhodes and Orton/Punk are all I care about right now. Triple H/Taker should be a good match but the feud isn't going well at all which is why I am not excited. If they add Christian to the WHC match then I would care about that as well. I think they should have gone with Edge/Barrett then you could be seeing E&C/Corre matches for build and Barrett can cut a promo much better than Mexican JBL. I am actually more excited for after Mania to watch Raw without Miz as champion and see how they go after this crappy Mania.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

How is the Taker/HHH feud not going well? It has only been going for 2 weeks, why shoot it down before it has even gotten started properly, even then they had the fans in the palm of their hands without saying a word.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am shooting it down because I have seen it before. They had this match ten years ago but then people actually wanted it. this time it is just going to follow a very predictable path of Triple H saying he isn't scared of the deadman and Taker trying to make him afraid. Triple H will lose and that is that. If they manage to surprise me and try something different I would start to care. I want to see the match but I don't care about the build up because it already feels like I have seen this before.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I was talking about how the card is shaping up, not the build. The matches look good to me. 

Not interested in Edge/Del Rio at all but I don't think it'll be a bad match. I'm not a fan of Edge but his performances this year have been encouraging enough to make me believe his match with Del Rio will be decent at the very least. And I'm confident Cena/Miz will be good. Miz has proven that he's more than capable when he has a good opponent. 

The atmosphere for HHH/Taker should be great and if they can put together a solid 15 minutes before a finishing stretch similar to what they did at EC '09 the match will be great too. 

And the under-card looks bossy. Punk/Orton should be good, Rhodes/Mysterio has lots of potential, Lawler/Cole will be fun, if they do MITB that's always worth watching, and they could still add Danielson/Sheamus. They could even have a satisfactory women's match this year with the likes of LayCool, Beth, Natalya, Melina and maybe Trish to choose from.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It happened 10 years ago, just because it has happened once, it should never happen again? HBK/Taker happened twice in successive years and the build was fine for that.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Not sure why people are shitting on the HHH/Taker build already. All we've got so far is a face to face showdown and one HHH promo. Give it a chance first.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ownage™;9410520 said:


> I like how WrestleMania's shaping up.


Thumbs up for The Rock hosting, Taker/HHH, Mysterio/Rhodes and Orton/Punk. King/Cole hasn't been bad at all either. The pay off seeing Cole getting his ass kicked is going to be great. I wish they still did blade jobs. Cole needs a Mr. McMahon level ass kicking.

Thumbs in the middle for the World Title and thumbs down to the WWE Title match at this point. Rock being involved doesn't get me excited for Miz/Cena (I don't know what could).



Ownage™;9411068 said:


> Not sure why people are shitting on the HHH/Taker build already. All we've got so far is a face to face showdown and one HHH promo. Give it a chance first.


And that face to face was epic! It's interesting they are going with the "last outlaw" angle with it. I thought it would all be about HBK's retirement but this is a good route to go too.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Stoked about Cody/Rey. Cody's character went from awesome to better; Rey's still a best-in-the-world candidate. Punk/Orton isn't Punk/Cena, but it's already intense and Punk's the best thing going. Lawler/Cole has to be a blast, but I wish they'd given Lawler a real worker. Lawler/Miz on the big stage in a Loser Leaves Town match would've been epic. Even throwing a random dude in like Ziggler or Swagger would've been a blast, though Swagger might be too big for that to work. Anyway, I'm guessing they want to give Lawler a clean win and don't want to hurt anyone with a loss to a 61 year old, though I don't think the exposure would be destructive. 

Then there's the potential of Sheamus/Bryan, which would rule. Bourne's appearance has me excited about MITB, assuming they run it this year, and assuming he's in it. 

Trips/Taker doesn't appeal to me much but I'll almost certainly like it live. I do think Triple H's promo on Raw was indefensible and one of the worst thing that's happened in a long time. Complete burial of everyone but himself and Taker, followed by a deeper burial of Sheamus, who happens to be very good. 

If they're not running Cena/Rock-- and they're not-- then the build for it has been destructive and deceptive and also damaging to the Miz. Cena/Miz would probably be a good match regardless, and adding the Rock will probably make it more fun, but the whole build has made me and everybody else want to see Cena/Rock, to the point that Miz has become an afterthought. I'm still hoping like a foolish kid though. Like, when Miz attacked Bryan, I thought, "Man, it'd be sweet if Cena got pissed at Rock, signed for a match with him and then gave his title shot to Bryan, and then they decided to do Bourne/Sheamus instead of Bourne/Bryan." Like, one little trick, and then add Christian to the WHC match, and suddenly this goes from looking like a middle-of-the-road Mania card that'll likely be fun to looking like the best Mania ever.

On the WHC match: Edge stinks. Del Rio is good but not the kind of guy to get something good out of Edge. And they've done little to build the match. Add Christian and this appeals to me. As it is, I like Del Rio enough that I'll care a bit about it, but I don't expect it to be great. I doubt it'll be better than Edge/Ziggler, which wasn't much better than decent.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I need Bryan in 10+ min match. Otherwise, it's almost shit. Not even Punk can save it, because he's in that horrible feud.

Rey/Cody will be good, but I have a feeling we get Rey/Punk lookalike.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I wonder how much time The Rock guest hosting will soak up.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Good Hour.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hmmm.....Did anyone else feel the majority of matches last year (barring Vince vs Bret) were kinda short?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

RatedR13 said:


> How is the Taker/HHH feud not going well? It has only been going for 2 weeks, why shoot it down before it has even gotten started properly, even then they had the fans in the palm of their hands without saying a word.


Gotta love that it buries everything underneath in the process of building itself up.

You didn't see Shawn Michaels cutting down the rest of the roster last year in his quest to get the match he wanted.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Another match announced for the Nitro set:

_*February 5, 1996*
WCW World Tag Team Championship Match
Sting and Lex Luger vs. The Road Warriors_

Can't imagine it being that great, but who knows.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Hmmm.....Did anyone else feel the majority of matches last year (barring Vince vs Bret) were kinda short?


Yeah, but it wasn't much of a detriment imo. The time worked perfectly for the tag title match, Legacy match, Rey|Punk, Trips|Sheamus & the two title matches.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

imo it felt as if they were saving the best for the main event, not taking any chances for the crowd to be tired after 3+ hrs of wrestling. That, and the promo videos before each match were way too long.

Jericho vs Edge ans specially Rey vs Punk could have used more time. It was a great show though.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ten more minutes for Rey/Punk at the rate they were going and it would have been a legit classic no doubt in my mind. Don't get me wrong, it's still an extremely well structured match with some really good psychology with the SES presence at ringside. Plus the pace they cut and all of the counters were cool. It reminded me of Rey/Eddie from Halloween Havoc a bit. After all, they did incorporate at least 3spots from that all-time classic here.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, I'm still mad for giving Rey/Punk only 6 fucking minutes.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I can't wait for the Best Of Nitro DVD. I will be getting that as soon as it comes out and hope WWE doesn't ruin it but I am getting a good feeling they won't.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Decided to pick up: 

*Wrestlings Highest Flyers* - there's a few matches I haven't seen and it looks colourful amongst my other sets so meh - going to have a watch now!

*My 1st ever disc review. Some phrasing is probably wrong so I apologize.* 

*Wrestling's High Flyers: Disc One*

*PPV *- Rated out of 10 based on the standards for Pay Per View matches
*TV *- Rated out of 10 based on the standards for television matches 

_The Reviews I write are not in depth play by plays more like mini reviews! _

*Pillman vs Steamboat - Halloween Havoc 1992 *

This was at the stage where Pillman was coming off heel at a PPV which was pretty bland in truth. Was an okay match nothing special Ricky won after a sunset flip, into a cover by Pillman, kicked out and reversed into another pin which picks up the 3 count for The Dragon. An okay start to the DVD but I felt there were better matches to demonstrate Steamboats aeriel ability. 

6/10 (PPV)

*Zak Ryder vs Evan Bourne - Superstars 2009*

When this match popped up I didn't really know what to think, a match featuring Evan Bourne from Superstars to demonstrate his high flying ability seemed a little off putting considering he had better matches available to show. Despite this it was an okay match as far as the show goes, Bourne was suffering from injured ribs going into the match and for many parts Ryder controlled him on the canvas working the neck and chest. An advert through the middle as ever broke up the action but we returned to a relatively decent ending, a quick burst from Bourne to gain momentum then win with an Airbourne. For a Superstars show it was very good, for a DVD highlighting Bourne I found it disappointing.

6/10 (TV)

*Jimmy Snuka vs Samu (Number 3) - MSG 1984 *

Snuka here showed off his quality in a match which I felt showcased the ability of high flying well. Considering the guys size it's shocking to see how agile he was in the ring, Samu was no easy opposition as we saw holds galore in the centre of the ring but finally after being tested by the power of his opposition throughout Snuka managed to dodge a cross body, land a suplex and set up his very own cross body for the 1,2,3. A decent length match which will help those a little unknowing of Snuka 

7/10 (TV) 

*La Parka, Psychosis and Valliano IV vs Lizmark Jr, Juventud, Hector Garza - WCW Bash at the beach 1997*

This match demonstrated just how talented the cruiser weight division was within WCW, in this particular bout everyone got their chance to demonstrate their suicidal tendencies and it was incredibly entertaining. For the 10 minutes or so it went on it was hard to know who was / if there was a legal man, my only complaint was the end of match which was via a standing moonsault. The match was won by the technicos (Garza, Juventud and Lizmark) - I highly recommend watching this for the decent spots even if at times it got a bit messy 

7.5/10 (PPV)

*Shelton Benjamin vs Shawn Michaels - RAW 2005*

This match no doubt will be marked by the finish which having watched 6 years ago was pretty beasty. In my opinion this was one of if not the best performance Shelton showcased in the WWE - he managed to control HBK and pull off a lot of decent maneuvers just to be struck down by an extraordinary sweet chin music. This level of wrestling is clearly what we miss on weekly shows like RAW and this was a great match in the goldrush tournament. When watching a match like this it's not difficult to see why Shelton had such a following in his pursuit for the top of the roster, regardless of whether he was under utilized or not, he had glimpses like this which will be remembered. 

8/10 (TV)

*Rey Mysterio Jr vs Ultimo Dragon - WCW World War 3 1996 *

Yet another showcase of the WCW cruiser weight division in this the sixth match of disc one. The match was a one sided encounter which showed Ultimo Dragon dominate essentially the entire match, pile drivers, power bombs and other heavy handed moves made Dragon look like the bigger wrestler which was odd considering it was a showcase for his high flying prowess. Despite that he controlled Rey very well on the floor and got the best out of the rallies they had in the centre of the ring, Rey got a flurry in towards the end of the bout but he ended up being reversed off the a springboard for a slingshot power bomb meaning Dragon retained his J-Crown Championship (One of his 8 titles). Note: Trip down memory lane also as these were the PPVs (WW3) where they had three rings set up for the 60 man battle royal - yes, 60. 

7/10 (PPV) 

*Dean Malenko vs Eddie Guerrero - ECW Hardcore TV 1995*

A superb technical match which was rightfully the last on disc one. The match itself featured close pin falls, high risk maneuvers and moves that I miss in the form of tiger bombs and the execution of suplexes. This match highlighted the ability of both men, they were both incredibly on par with each other unlike other matches such as Ultimo vs Rey and this was the trend through the duration of the match. Malenko picked up the win after a rally at the end from a tiger bomb followed by a hurricanrana from Guerrero leading to a roll which resulted in a quick series of falls with Malenko on top. Eddie handed the belt, followed by a clothesline - VINTAGE EDDIE.

8.5/10 (TV)

*Extra 1: Ultimo Dragon vs. Psychosis - WCW Uncensored 1997*

Even match (Compared to Dragon vs Rey) would have been better as the bout demonstrating Ultimo Dragons ability but still, decent length match tiger suplex for Dragon to pick up the three. 

*Extra 2: Chavo vs Jamie Noble - Smackdown 2008*

Poor match 5 minutes in length nothing compared to the previous extra by comparison. Chavo wins via frog splash

*Disc One thoughts*: Solid first disc even if a couple of questionable entries, great list of names on there and I eagerly await who will be on the next. There is no real set timeline from these matches it just picks high flyers, highlights them then goes onto to a bout which showcases such abilities.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

https://www.silvervision.co.uk/products/The-Very-Best-of-Nitro-DVD-3-Discs.html?src=twit

Match listings have been announced. Not impressed with it outside of about 4/5 matches. Too much Hogan, Nash, Hall, Luger etc aka the guys who had shit matches every week...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

DDP v Buff Bagwell >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Savage & Hogan v Flair & Arn sounds like it must be good.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I actually like the listing and triple cage war games being included made me very happy. I was also a huge Sting fan so lots of Sting makes me happy as well. For sure a purchase for me.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm happy with the amount of cruiserweight matches on the set.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I like the listing. I just hope that aint the artwork. Bit bland.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Not a bad set. About 10 things I want off of it, so I'll be buying it. I've heard tremendous things about Juvi vs. Kidman and DDP vs. Sting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That DDP/Sting match is rather great for a 10 minute match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I was hoping they'd stick that DDP/Sting match on there. Loved it the last time I watched it (around ***3/4 love). Apparently they had a similar match in 1998 that's just as good too.

Anyway, as I said, there isn't much I'm that bothered about in the set. Only really interested in these:

"Macho Man" Randy Savage & Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair & Arn Anderson - 8th January, 1996 (just because it looks fun on paper)

Parking Lot Brawl Lord Steven Regal vs. Belfast Bruiser - 29th April, 1996

Eddie Guerrero vs. Ric Flair - 20th May, 1996

WCW World Heavyweight Championship Match Sting vs. Diamond Dallas Page - 26th April, 1999 

No Benoit REALLY screwed the set.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Man, if only some shit wrestler was the one who went nuts and killed his family.

Like Steve McMichael. Or Warrior. Or the majority of the WWE roster from 1993 to 1999.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

There were many great People between 93-99, in WWE, just most missused.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You could say that about most time periods really.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Andy3000 said:


> DDP v *Buff Bagwell >>>>>>>>>>>>*


That's just incorrect English.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

If it is the Sting/DDP match I'm thinking of where Sting holds on to the turnbuckle during the Diamond Cutter and takes an hour reversing it into a scorpion deathdrop for the WCW Heavyweight Title win, then eh. The real story is how fucking horrible that night was booked. DDP won it back later that night in a 4 way.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> That's just incorrect English.


Your hatred of Buff is misplaced and I'm pretty sure it's projection that resulted from Tyler Black inappropriately touching you.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Did you say Tyler Reks?










No? Ok.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy shit, is that Matt Hardy?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

No, WWE owns the name so he's called Fatt Hardy in TNA now :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

He's raising the bar... 's income.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

The nitro dvd has an ok match listing.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

SummerSlam 2009
12:26 Rey Mysterio VS Dolph Ziggler - ***
6:23 Jack Swagger VS MVP - *3/4
9:45 Jerishow VS Cryme Tyme - **1/2
5:58 Kane VS The Great Khali – 3/4*
20:01 DX VS Legacy - ***1/2
0:10 Christian VS William Regal – No Rating
17:46 John Cena VS Randy Orton - **1/2
21:34 CM Punk VS Jeff Hardy - **3/4

Just watched this again for the first time since it happened. I still hated the four different finishes for Orton/Cena which really killed what wasn't that bad of a match. The end to Punk/Hardy still sucks as well. Watching DX/Legacy makes me angry over what they have turned Dibiase into because he can really wrestle and isn't to bad on the mic either when given the right character.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Andy3000 said:


> Holy shit, is that Matt Hardy?


This. I thought he was the sane one in the family. 










I was watching this today and my god the presentation sucked on this. No documentary and Miz and Morrison hosting takes a lot away from it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Most of the matches weren't that great either, unfortunately.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I like the Punk/Hardy match from SummerSlam 2009.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Just picked up the Raw "Best of Season 1 & 2" DVD set for under 20 bucks, I was seven when Raw debuted and so far after only one disc I must say....damn that product back in 1993 still family friendly is 90% more enjoyable then today's product.

I mean so far I got to see Flair/Perfect in a great tv match from 93, along with steller comenatry from the Macho Man. I actually saw mid carders matter and hell even a clown...yes Doink the Evil clown is a bigger and better hell then most of today's roster. In fact what I can remember from childhood is beeing extremly afaird of Doink and rooting for Crush to go over him....and oh yeah I'm still only on disc one......

Anyone tell me what they thought of the set and what memories it brought back for you.

*Stay Frosty*


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

How do you guys think Triple H vs Undertaker at Wrestlemania will be, based on match quality?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

***3/4


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I think it's fair to expect Undertaker and Triple H to work _the big WWE main event match style_ with several big kick-outs after a couple of Pedigrees and Tombstone Piledrivers. Taker and Hunter will also milk the crowd for all their worth with these big finisher spots, most likely an announce table bump and a punch-off. It's that extra added psychology they may bring to the table in attempts to make this an all-time classic and that I just can't predict as to what they might do. I think a call-back to the finish from WM X-7 is in store.

In short, I think they will have a damn good main event but I have a feeling they will try to make this a classic on Michaels/Taker levels. They'll try ...


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It's going to be better than their match at WrestleMania X-Seven. That's for sure.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm sure a few will think that it will suck based on the fact that Triple H has about one good match in him every 2 years but I have a feeling that it could be really good, definitely around 4*. It could also be a shitheap though, pretty unpredictable.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*A hypothetical scenario*: even if the match surpasses Undertaker/Michaels (either one), many will still call it "average at best" because of one man's involvement, Triple H.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

guys what you thoughts on Flair/Steamboat trilogy? all three matches were 5* in your opinion?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Razor King said:


> I like the Punk/Hardy match from SummerSlam 2009.


It's MOTY in WWE 2009.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cage match was pretty great too.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

for Hardy/Punk I gave: 
TLC: ****1/4
Cage: ****


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, great psychology and spots incorporated into story. Although it was predictable.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Frost99 said:


> Just picked up the Raw "Best of Season 1 & 2" DVD set for under 20 bucks, I was seven when Raw debuted and so far after only one disc I must say....damn that product back in 1993 still family friendly is 90% more enjoyable then today's product.
> 
> I mean so far I got to see Flair/Perfect in a great tv match from 93, along with steller comenatry from the Macho Man. I actually saw mid carders matter and hell even a clown...yes Doink the Evil clown is a bigger and better hell then most of today's roster. In fact what I can remember from childhood is beeing extremly afaird of Doink and rooting for Crush to go over him....and oh yeah I'm still only on disc one......
> 
> ...


I heard they canceled the one for 95-96 which is unfortunate. I hope they have the sense to come out with a set for the Attitude years. I think even though 93-95 and the present are linked as kid friendly the difference lies with the talent. Even though the storylines were horrible back then there was still 3 or 4 guys who could put on great matches and a mid-card with guys like Doink, Bam-Bam, IRS, Jarrett, Owen and Razor who played their roles really well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Taker/HHH could be pretty good but I didn't love the last Wrestlemania match they had and that was when they were in their primes. I'm more worried about Taker's broken ass than HHH in this scenario though.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm pretty disappointed that they're going with HHH/Taker, but I could change my mind depending on the storytelling over the next few weeks.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

HHH vs Taker last time was the attitude era. Just one insane ref bump and BRAWLING. This one should prove to be more of a wrasslin match.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Taker/HHH could be pretty good but I didn't love the last Wrestlemania match they had and that was when they were in their primes. I'm more worried about Taker's broken ass than HHH in this scenario though.


 I like their brawl from 10 years ago but they are going to go for an "epic" here and I believe they will have greater results. Btw, I need to re-watched the WM X-7 fight and their Smackdown match from fall '08.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

They also had a match from SmackDown in May 2001, the Undisputed title match from King of the Ring 2002, and a match from RAW in August 2002, the day after SummerSlam.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Taker/HHH could be pretty good but I didn't love the last Wrestlemania match they had *and that was when they were in their primes.* I'm more worried about Taker's broken ass than HHH in this scenario though.


01' Undertaker sucked ass and this is coming from a mayor Taker mark.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was meaning more along the lines of physical prime but fair enough.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Taker really wasnt that great in 2001 to be honest. He's really stepped his game from 2005 to 2008 so he should be able to get a great match out of Triple H. And Trips, he may suck often enough but he knows how to deliver when needed.

I just hope they sprinkle some psychology and storytelling in, instead of just hitting TNAing their way through the match with a barrage of finishers.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

well I took this sunday to watch the Flair/Steamboat trilogy, my ratings:

_Chi-Town Rumble:_ *****1/2*
_Clash of the Champions VI:_ *******
_WrestleWar:_ *****3/4*

simply fantastic matches.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Good ratings.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Undertaker and Hunter had an atrocious match at InsurreXtion, or something like that. Even worse was KOTR 2002. Their 2008 match was okay, and WM X-Seven match was a great brawl.

Undertaker of today can deliver a better match than Undertaker of 2001, even though he is physically spent, so this will be a cracker of a match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

rafz said:


> guys what you thoughts on Flair/Steamboat trilogy? all three matches were 5* in your opinion?


Chi-Town's like ****7/8 to me but the other two, yeah. COTC's at the very least my #3 match ever.



redeadening said:


> Taker really wasnt that great in 2001 to be honest.


Barely cracked decent in a ll honesty. Seriously not counting the match with HHH at Mania (which I hate anyway), what's his best match that year? Got no idea what to think of the match this year. Doesn't look like either guy will wrestle until then and that's a concern. Helmsley had one match in the span of twelve months and Taker hasn't had a match in a billion years either. Two forty + year olds who haven't wrestled in a while having a match on the biggest PPV of the year with that much pressure? Not looking too good, tbh.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Undertaker has had legitimate MOTYC every year for the past five years.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Fuck, not.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

My bad, I didn't see the *C* in MOTYC.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Undertaker has had legitimate MOTYC every year for the past five years.


:agree:

When it comes to just WWE, personally I think he DID have MOTY every year for the last 5 years, but 2 years from 06, 07 and 08 (I forget exactly which 2 lol) I gave MOTY to an ROH match, but his was always WWE MOTY for me. In fact, in the last 10 years he's had 6 WWE MOTY matches imo, with 4 of them being overall MOTY for me.

And to the talk of HHH/Undertaker matches from 2002 that was spoke about earlier... they NEVER had a match together in 2002. Ever. Stop saying they did. They don't exist. 

*curls up into the fetal position in the corner due to the horribleness of those non existent 2002 Undertaker/HHH matches*


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Survivor Series 2003*

*Team Austin* (Booker T, Bubba Ray Dudley, Devon Dudley, Rob Van Dam & Shawn Michaels) vs. *Team Bischoff* (Chris Jericho, Christian, Mark Henry, Randy Orton & Scott Steiner) 

God, watched this for the first time in years and still find myself cursing the shit out of Batista at the end of the match. Perhaps the greatest Survivor Series Elimination Match in history. Or in my opinion anyway. Shawn Michaels put on one hell of an effort and I can't really fault this match much. Brilliant and probably one of the best PPV's in 2003. 

*Match Rating: ****1/2*


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Razor King said:


> Undertaker and Hunter had an atrocious match at InsurreXtion, or something like that. Even worse was KOTR 2002. Their 2008 match was okay, and WM X-Seven match was a great brawl.
> 
> Undertaker of today can deliver a better match than Undertaker of 2001, even though he is physically spent, so this will be a cracker of a match.


I agree that Undertaker is better today than he was in 2001. That's always been the amazing thing about him: he just gets better with age. He started off as a hoss with a gimmick and over time has really matured into a well-rounded wrestler. He can wrestle, fly, brawl, you name it. 2002 was probably the last year he kind of sucked, mostly because he was transitioning. His "wrestling" matches with Austin and Hogan were proof. But then he started having MOTYCs with Angle and Rock, Lesnar, Angle, and great stuff with Orton, Kennedy, Batista, etc.

As for the UT/HHH series:

*WrestleMania X-Seven*
Just a pure attitude brawl. How much belief you're willing to suspend over the ref bump will probably dictate how much you enjoy the match. They probably should have just made it NoDQ, but the problem is that on that night we had already seen a Hardcore Title match, a Street Fight, and the main event was NoDq. So, they worked around it and just killed the ref for over half the match. The brawling is good, intense, and the finishing stretch is fun, but I've always been underwelmed by the match. I could see why people like it, but it's not my favorite.

***1/4

*SmackDown - May 2001*
Now we have a NoDQ match. A lot of fun, and the match makes sense. It's not as long or as epic as WM 17, but it's certainly entertaining. Non-finish hurts, but a good follow-up.

***

*King of the Ring 2002*
One of the worst matches of all time. HHH was injured, UT was transitioning into being more of a wrestler, and all they did was punch, kick, punch, kick, punch, kick. I bought this DVD back in '05 hoping to see a "dream" match I didn't realize had happened in Hogan vs. Angle, but had read multiple negative reviews over the event, and after seeing the main event, I fully understood why. As if that wasn't bad enough, the finish REEKED of politics; just a stunningly overbooked fiasco. If you haven't seen it, watch it, the match, the ending, and the aftermath are all so awful. I love HHH and UT, but man, do I hate this match.

*

*RAW - August 2002*
Considering the debacle they had just two months earlier, these two could only go up. With no build up and for the #1 contendership, they put on a pretty simple brawl. It's not up there with WM X7 or SD from 2001, but it's solid enough.

**3/4

*SmackDown - October 2008*
By this point, a meeting between these two was considered epic. It was a complete throwaway before Cyber Sunday, but oh well. This match is closer to the UT/HBK matches from WM than it is to their brawls from '01/'02. A more traditional match with some nice close calls, and an expectedly dirty finish. This is probably a good sign of what they have in store for us at WM.

***


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

They also had a match on SD in 2000 (first SD show I ever saw), around... July I think (during the Angle/Undertaker feud). Also no DQ I believe, and quite fun. And then there was a non existent Insurrextion 2002 match too (STAY AWAY FROM THIS).


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
The final two showdown in the Smackdown Elimination Chamber from NWO '09 is a good indicator of what's in store for Mania also.



KingCal said:


> :agree:
> 
> When it comes to just WWE, personally I think he DID have MOTY every year for the last 5 years, but 2 years from 06, 07 and 08 (I forget exactly which 2 lol) I gave MOTY to an ROH match, but his was always WWE MOTY for me. In fact, in the last 10 years he's had 6 WWE MOTY matches imo, with 4 of them being overall MOTY for me.


I have Undertaker in my *Match of the Year* for the last five years.

2006: Taker/Angle - No Way Out
2007: Taker/Batista - WrestleMania 23
2008: Taker/Edge - SummerSlam 
2009: Taker/Michaels - WrestleMania 25 (Match of the Decade)
2010: Taker/Michaels - WrestleMania 26


And he's had plenty of MOTYCs from 2002-2010 that I could list.

He brings it at Mania and I know he will try his best to do it again with Hunter on April 3.


Btw *Yeah1993*, Taker vs. Austin from Judgment Day '01 and Taker vs. RVD Vengeance '01 are his best singles matches from that year, imo. Not that great of a year for him. In 2007 and 2008 he was absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

rafz said:


> well I took this sunday to watch the Flair/Steamboat trilogy, my ratings:
> 
> _Chi-Town Rumble:_ *****1/2*
> _Clash of the Champions VI:_ *******
> ...


I feel like im the only person that likes the Chi-Town Rumble match the best in that series


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

Ishboo said:


> I feel like im the only person that likes the Chi-Town Rumble match the best in that series


I'm with you there so I guess you're not the only one. It's my second favourite match ever to be honest.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I think I like Chi-Town Rumble the best as well. Can't really remember.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think i'm the only one who likes the 2/3 falls match the least.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I think i'm the only one who likes the 2/3 falls match the least.


Nah, you ain't. But you do suck .

COTC > WW > CTR imo . Still need to actually get around to watching like, all their others, especially the 2 house show matches from 89.


----------



## jannypan (Mar 8, 2011)

It was alright. It seemed shit on paper but the actual show was alright.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I wouldn't go as far as calling Undertaker has had MOTYs every year since 2006, but he's had MOTYCs every year since then, as HOL already indicated.

Angle/Undertaker from NWO 2006 is not only the MOTY for that year but as far as I'm concerned, it might be the best technical wrestling match of the past decade. Undertaker/Batista from WM 23 is one of the best "big-men" matches ever. I'd place it below Cena/Umaga from the RR as well as Orton's matches against Hunter and Michaels, as far as MOTY is concerned. 2008 is Michaels/Flair for the emotions and Jericho/Michaels as a match. I'm not that big on Undertaker/Edge from 'Mania 24 but their HIAC match is a classic, and I wouldn't argue with anybody who has it as the MOTY for that year. The MOTYs for 2009 and 2010 are hands-down Undertaker/Michaels I and II.

Undertaker having MOTYs every year since then isn't as significant as him having legit MOTYCs every year since then. That really puts him in a different league all together.

Edit:

Undertaker/Hunter from 'Mania X-Seven is *** 3/4, while their SmackDown match in 2008 is ** 3/4. All their other matches are below the one-star mark, with the utter disaster that was KOTR 2002. In fact, talking of disasters, here's a list signalling the top disastrous matches of Hunter's career (for more reasons than just in-ring quality): 

- vs. Jericho @ WrestleMania X-8
- vs. Undertaker @ InsurreXtion 2002
- vs. Undertaker @ KOTR 2002
- vs. Steiner @ Royal Rumble 2003
- vs. Benoit @ Vengeance 2004
- vs. Orton @ WrestleMania 25

Wow, that's a pretty stellar list. 

Wait, Undertaker's there twice in the list! :shocked: It won't affect their 'Mania 27 match though because... It's going to be a classic.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

What's so bad about any of his matches against Benoit? I know the Vengeance match had bad booking, but it would have easily been ****+ without involving Eugene.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

But it had Eugene.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Clique said:


> ^
> The final two showdown in the Smackdown Elimination Chamber from NWO '09 is a good indicator of what's in store for Mania also.
> 
> 
> ...


100% agree with this, with the same matches and everything for MOTY's. Also I have him in my MOTY 2002 for his match with Lesnar. I would say from 2006-WM25, bar Benoit he was the best in ring performer in WWE. There were so many different sides of him in the ring that you could see that made him interesting to watch. If you could take his in ring work from 06-WM25, take his mic work from 2000-2002, and take his character from 1998 and mesh them all into one, you'd have a perfect all around superstar, or damn near perfect anyway. 

Over the last couple of years though, he's been hit or miss. I mean, he had MOTY with Shawn last year at WM26 and you could tell he was really giving it 110% and really seemed like he was pushing his limits. He also had a great showing in the EC 2010 considering the fact earlier he was nearly burned to death. He had a great match with CM Punk (when he was still "weakened") on Smackdown, and a good match with Kane at Night of Champions. 

Then there's the other side of the coin. His World title reign matches consisted with matches that were decent at best. Actually, I personally thought his Mysterio match at RR was good and his best match during the title reign, but the rest of them weren't the greatest. His World Title matches with Kane as well at HIAC and Bragging Rights sucked as well, and you could tell just by watching him and his movements compared to his 2006-WM25 years that he has been really limited from his injuries and can't perform at the level he used to. 

Taker was getting better with age up until he peaked in that time period I mentioned, and ever since then he's been deteriorating rapidly. Hopefully though he can keep himself together for his match with Triple H, and same goes for Triple H.




> Angle/Undertaker from NWO 2006 is not only the MOTY for that year but as far as I'm concerned, it might be the best technical wrestling match of the past decade. Undertaker/Batista from WM 23 is one of the best "big-men" matches ever. I'd place it below Cena/Umaga from the RR as well as Orton's matches against Hunter and Michaels, as far as MOTY is concerned. 2008 is Michaels/Flair for the emotions and Jericho/Michaels as a match. I'm not that big on Undertaker/Edge from 'Mania 24 but their HIAC match is a classic, and I wouldn't argue with anybody who has it as the MOTY for that year. The MOTYs for 2009 and 2010 are hands-down Undertaker/Michaels I and II.


For 2006, yeah, Taker/Angle really was amazing. 

2007, I gotta say, just the excitement and simple story who's the greater titan in their match at WM23 really puts it over anything. Though Cena/Umaga comes really close, and so does Shawn/Cena. However Orton/Triple H and Orton/Shawn are a couple of notches below it for me. They were excellent matches, but they just don't pop out at me on the same level as the first three matches I mentioned. 
But I think those matches would round out my top 5 for the year.

2008... I'd say top 5 in this order would be: Taker/Edge Summerslam match, Jericho/Michaels Judgment Day match, Jericho/Michaels No Mercy match, Taker/Edge WM24, and Triple H/Jeff Hardy NM. Kind of funny how the two biggest feuds of the year take four slots. I consider Taker/Edge HIAC in the top 3 Cell matches, only behind Taker/HBK and Taker/Lesnar, so yeah, it's a no-brainer it takes the top spot. I always slightly liked Jericho/Michaels JD more than Jericho/Michaels NM... though both are classics. Taker/Edge WM24, I think this match just had too basic of a story for the two to work with for them to implement any story elements into their match, so that may have hurt it a bit. Also could the first-half's pace have been picked up a bit? Yeah, but the second half was just brilliant, I would even say 5 star quality. It was action-packed and managed to draw the dead crowd back into the match after everything that had already happened and despite how late it was in the night. That says something alone about the second half. The first half though was good, but just not exciting, and I can understand why people don't love the match because of it. And lastly, Triple H/Jeff... what can I say, I was shocked at how awesome this match was when it happened. Probably Jeff's best match period, and one of Triple H's best. Michaels/Flair just doesn't hold up on the same level as those did. The emotion just isn't there for me anymore, and the actual in ring quality wasn't that great either. It may be in my top 10, but I'd have to think about that.

2009... Taker/Shawn (MOTD for me as well), Jericho/Mysterio GAB, Edge/Cena Backlash, Raw Elimination Chamber and... probably SD Elimination Chamber, though I'd have to think about that. But in that order, those are the top 5. After explaining 2008 in full, I really don't feel like going through everything, but I will say this... I'd put Jericho/Mysterio from Great American Bash over Taker/Shawn WM26.

And as for 2010, Taker/HBK WM26... and that's all from me, I've typed up enough shit already <_<


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I absolutely adore Orton/Michaels and Orton/Hunter from SS and NM respectively. Sure, Michaels and Hunter carried both of those matches, but those are two of Orton's best matches, with his matches against Foley and Mysterio following. After the epic Cena/Umaga from the Rumble, they are the best matches from 2007. Undertaker/Batista is epic also but I prefer the story of the other three. But there is no point arguing against Undertaker/Batista MOTY because all of the mentioned matches are amazing in their own ways.

About WrestleMania 24 main event, I just can't ignore the dead-like slow start of the WrestleMania 24 main event. The second half is amazing but one has to consider the match in totality rather than splitting it apart in two halves. That also brings me to:




superdupersonic said:


> What's so bad about any of his matches against Benoit? I know the Vengeance match had bad booking, but it would have easily been ****+ without involving Eugene.


That's an awful match, with awful psychology and an awful storyline. The first 20 minutes of the match was okay, then the next 10 minutes was shit. Even without the Eugene interference, I didn't see anything special in it. With the interference, the stuff they did for the 20 minutes and entire feud didn't make ANY sense whatsoever.

Triple H vs. Chris Benoit from NM 2000 is an amazing technical wrestling match. But we hardly talk about it, and that's because it was more of a "hey, watch us technical!!!!" match. I'd place it above the coveted Benoit/Angle matches, except RR '03. But, I can't deny that it was just a wrestling match for the sake of wrestling. That's not what I expect in North American wrestling.

The Iron Man match is great, and for the structure of that match, it needed a hot ending to succeed and Eugene hurt it badly. I still have the IM match at *** 1/2. Their matches in 2005 were great. The match before WrestleMania 21 might be better than all of Hunter/Benoit matches except No Mercy 2000. I have it at *** 3/4, and the Gold Rush match was f'kin epic but on a star-rating pedestal, I'd give it around three stars.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*EBboy*, I think it was after Taker had that hip surgery (replacement?) in 2009 that his workrate started to decline. Yet he still pushed himself to deliver the classic we saw at WM26. He's still one hell of a seller so that can make up for the fact that he's hurting so bad out there that he can't perform like he did in 2005-2008. Some good examples are his SD match with Punk last fall and his No Holds Barred match with Kane at NOC. And like you mentioned at EC last year after being burned he still went out there and put on a good show. Next year might be it for him for the sake of his health. Maybe we'll finally get Undertaker/Cena at WM.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Helmsley/Eugene SummerSlam 04 is awesome and anything involving Eugene up until then is made for in that match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

No. It sucks.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I just checked Raw results from last night, so Undertaker/Hunter is now a No Holds Barred match? Jesus. Talk about ruining the match before it happened.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Am I meant to understand this 'feud' between them?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Razor King said:


> I just checked Raw results from last night, so Undertaker/Hunter is now a No Holds Barred match? Jesus. Talk about ruining the match before it happened.


How does that ruin it?


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

No Holds Barred is basically just to get people to care more and give them a chance for an outside announce table spot, it won't have much impact on the match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't have a problem with that stipulation but it makes it sound like they could be going for the exact same style match they had at Wrestlemania X7. Maybe we'll get a rediculous 10 minute ref bump.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

They give themselves the opportunities to take a few shortcuts by brawling. Sounds logical, considering Taker's injuries.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I don't have a problem with that stipulation but it makes it sound like they could be going for the exact same style match they had at Wrestlemania X7. Maybe we'll get a rediculous 10 minute ref bump.


I don't think so. HBK/Taker WM26 was no countouts, no DQ and that wasn't a brawl at all. I think they're just giving themselves as much freedom as possible.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

It'd be so much better if they let em blade and have each guy refuse medical attention, let them look like outlaws and beat the piss out of each other. But they won't.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Triple H not even showing up last night really hurt this feud. Taker cut close to the same promo he did on Smackdown and their is still no actual feud between these two. It should still be a good match but the build continues to be awful.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Think I'll put you on the ignore list. You're strange and illogical in every post you've probably ever made here.

Keeping them away from each other is just like they're doing with Rock/Cena, it'll mean more when they do clash. (Even if Rock and Cena aren't facing each other). There'll be a pop when it starts, for both of them.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> I don't think so. HBK/Taker WM26 was no countouts, no DQ and that wasn't a brawl at all. I think they're just giving themselves as much freedom as possible.


I see them throwing the "No Holds Barred" stip as the WWE saying "We don't want Taker (or possibly HHH) taking as many bumps, but we want him on the card so we'll just have him brawl" I really hope i'm wrong but yeah, I just can't see Taker going too much longer.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

That's possible. I'm interested to see if Taker wrestles before Mania. HHH is supposed to wrestle this week on SmackDown I think.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> It'd be so much better if they let em blade and have each guy refuse medical attention, let them look like outlaws and beat the piss out of each other. But they won't.


That would own.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Either way i'm hoping its good. I didn't hate the match they had at X7 but I didn't love it either. Looking forward to Cena/Miz the most right now tbh.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm looking forward to all of the matches they've announced except Edge/Del Rio.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL Edge. I like ADR but I have a hard time getting excited about anything involving Edge these days. However if ADR "retires" or "injures" Edge and this somehow works into the Christian/ADR issue that would be awesome.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Del Rio's alright. Don't really like or dislike him. Wonder what they have in store for Christian at Mania.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm looking forward to Mysterio/Rhodes and Taker/Hunter the most. Mysterio/Rhodes has had the best build of all the Mania matches this year.


----------



## wrestlemania2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

Oddly enough im looking forward to trips/undertaker despite the slow build and everything i reckon it could be good


----------



## Validation Boy (Mar 7, 2011)

The Clique said:


> Mysterio/Rhodes has had the best build of all the Mania matches this year.


I agree, but even that build still hasn't been very innovative, sadly.


----------



## Validation Boy (Mar 7, 2011)

Ownage™ said:


> Wonder what they have in store for Christian at Mania.


It looked like he might have been "re-injured", considering the beatdown he just caught.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Rey vs Rhodes sure will be great, if they give it time. Rey has a History of getting not enough time at Mania.

Mania 19: had a decent Match against Matt Hardy that only lasted 4 Mins
Mania 20: Got enough time for a CW mass Match 10 min
Mania 21: Against Eddie, 12 minits good Match but if they put on 8 more Minutes it would have been a Classic
Mania 22: against Angle and Orton, only 9 Minutes for a World Title Match, that started getting real good but was ended shortly.
Mania 25: Seconds Match against JBL
Mania 26: Vs Punk only 6 Minits what could also have been a Classic...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So far the only match I'm really looking forward to is Cole/Lawler, but that is only because of the build.

None of the matches announced really wow me, and even though Taker/Trips has potential to be very good, so far neither man has had a match since returning, so they each will probably be showing some ring rust.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Lawler v Cole w/Austin as referee could reach Charlie Sheen levels of entertainment.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Wrestlemania 23: The Ultimate Edition DVD Review

I'm going to Wrestlemania this year and I'm starting to get really excited. So naturally I'm going to try to watch as many Wrestlemanias as I can before the actual show. 











_Raw 3/26/07_*
Undertaker and Batista vs. Shawn Michaels and John Cena*

So this chapter was 14 minutes long, over 7 minutes of that was spent on entrances.... So this was the Monday before Mania and going in Cena and Michaels had been working really well together while Batista and Undertaker had been ready to kill each other for weeks. They kept with that the whole match, which was really exciting to see despite being nothing spectacular. Batista and Undertaker were unable to work as a team and it looked like it would cost them the match. That is until Shawn finally turned on Cena and cost them the match. Very fun match that I thought did a good job of getting everyone excited for Wrestlemania. 
***1/2*

_
Lumberjack Match:_
*Chavo Guerrero and Shane Helms vs. Carlito and Ric Flair*

Nice of WWE to let everyone get a chance to do something at Wrestlemania. The match was solid but nothing all that memorable. 
**3/4*
_

Money in the Bank Ladder Match_
*Edge vs. CM Punk vs. King Booker vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Matt Hardy vs. Finlay vs. Randy Orton*










This was a lot of fun and I was impressed with how they involved all sorts of storylines in it. You had Edge and Randy Orton who had just broken up as a team (I still say that they should have had a match against each other on this show), you had the Hardy's reuniting, and they really played up the heat between Edge and Matt Hardy. Throw in a bunch of cool spots and you have a great match. I also liked that there weren't many, none that I can recall actually, logic defying spots. Everyone seemed focused on actually winning the match which hasn't always been the case in these matches. Jeff Hardy's jump of the ladder cost him the match and could be considered one of those stupid spots but it came from Jeff Hardy. And going for the big move at all costs was Hardy's character flaw during his entire WWE run. Great ladder match.
****3/4*


*Great Khali vs. Kane
*
About as good as you could have hoped for. Simple story with Kane being built as a monster but not as big a monster as Khali. I liked that they paid homage to Wrestlemania 3 with Kane slamming Khali. Rest of the match was what you expected. Khali's offense is slow and boring and it wasn't all that much better than it normally is. Kane did his best but he wasn't able to make this into a good match.
**1/4*

_
United States Championship Match_
*Chris Benoit(c) vs. MVP*

Despite that fact that Benoit would wind up winning the match he did everything he could do to make MVP look like he belonged in the ring with Benoit. The match they wrestled was incredibly smart and focused on MVP getting in as much offense as he could and working the arm of Benoit. Most of the match was a slow pace but I loved how during the match he would take the slightest opening and nearly win the match, It was one of those quick bursts that eventually allowed him to get the win. I love when a guy is able to come out looking better in a losing effort. 
****1/4*


_World Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*Batista(c) vs. Undertaker*

I love it when these two wrestle each other. I've yet to see a bad match between them. Granted they just seem to throw bombs at each other the whole time but I don't think it would work better any other way. They kept a great pace the whole time and they never let up. The crowd provided a great atmosphere and they were really believing a lot of the near finishes. 
*****1/4*











*New Breed vs. ECW Originals*

This reminded me a lot of a match that I would see on Raw, which is a shame since this had been built for a long time on ECW. It's tough to put on a good match when you have 8 guys and less than 7 minutes but they did there best. Good to see all the ECW guys get a chance to wrestle at Mania and it was also nice to see the guys on the New Breed all get a Mania match. Solid match.
***1/2*


_Trump's Hair vs. McMahon's Hair_
*Umaga vs. Bobby Lashley*
Special Referee: Steve Austin

This was a blast to watch. The wrestling between the guys in the match really wasn't anything special but it was just the general craziness of the whole match that made it work. so well. When you have Donald Trump hitting Vince McMahon with a clothesline, Shane McMahon going coast to coast, and Austin giving out Stunners you know you're in for some fun. Post match was one of the more entertaining head shavings in recent memory. Vince played his role perfectly. Not a wrestling classic but it really added a lot to the card. 
*****










*
Lumber Jack Match for the Women's Championship*
_Melina (c) vs. Ashley
_
It was short and bad. Ashley had no business being in this match other than having just posed for Play Boy. Post match was absurd, Melina won cleanly yet all the faces acted like it was this big injustice that she lost. Naturally there was than a big fight with all the Divas. I stopped watching there and put in disc 2 before it ended but I would bet my life that the faces beat up the heels and celebrated in the ring together...
*1/2**


_WWE Championship Match_
*John Cena(c) vs. Shawn Michaels*

This was amazing. I haven't seen it since it first aired and I don't remember it being nearly this good. The last 10 minutes or so was some of the best stuff I ever remember seeing. What made it so great was that they didn't rely on hitting finishers over and over on each other. I mean Shawn kicked out of an FU but it took Cena a long time to make the cover and when Cena kicked out a Sweet Chin Music it was because it took him too long to make the cover. The counters that they were hitting had the crowd in a frenzy. They had people with their hands on their heads shaking, and from personal experience it's only when I'm marking out like crazy that I find myself doing that. A Wrestlemania Classic.
*****1/2*









I loved this show. Both title matches were amazing, MITB delivered, and Lashley/Umaga as well as MVP/Benoit were really good to. Easy to sit through show and I was impressed with the crowd the whole time. There are also a ton of bonuses on the DVD as besides the bonus matches that I reviewed here.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Cena vs. Shawn is super.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I didn't like Cena vs Shawn first time I saw it (however I was pretty hammered) but thats a match I can watch over and over again and I enjoy it more each time. Honestly think its a top 5 or maybe top 3 HBK match.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I honestly think the reason why I didn't like it so much when it first aired is because I was annoyed that Cena won... Don't get me wrong I love to watch him wrestle but I do get tired of watching him win.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Cena's 2007 reign made the WWE title look legit. The only WWE title changes that happened that year happened at No Mercy.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I preferred Taker/Batista when WM23 first happened. Now I think Cena/Michaels is comfortably better.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Same.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ownage™ said:


> How does that ruin it?


Sandwich has a point.

They had a similar match at WrestleMania X-Seven, and I'd think a wrestling match would be a lot suited than a brawl. But if they go WM 26 way with it, I won't have a problem. Seeing it's HUNTER, I can't help but be pessimistic because Hunter has a history of disappointing at the big stage due to phony gimmicks attached to his matches, or no appropriate stipulations held for matches when they were badly required, ala WrestleMania 25.

Frankly, this match doesn't need a No DQ stip. But if they want to go Shawn/Undertaker II way and still have a wrestling match despite the stip, I'm fine. But I can't see that happening. They'll brawl most likely now. Hunter probably is jinxed at WrestleMania and this year, he will bring the Undertaker "down" too (no pun intended).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I still have no clue what is going on with them.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hunter: Hey, dude, you have the streak, right?

'Taker: Yeah, man, but got nobody to wrestle this year.

Hunter: How about the "Next Big Thing" Sheamus?

Undertaker reminds Hunter of kidnapping Steph.

Hunter: <Calls Michaels> Well, Shawn... I've got three words for ya... "Are you READYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?" Shawn hangs up.

'Taker: Nobody to face at 'Mania. Undertaker cries.

Hunter: Let's get Sting, dude. <IWC jizzes>

Vince interrupts: How about me, dude?

Undertaker gives Vince a fuck-off look.

Hunter: Alright, so how about me and you at WrestleMania? <IWC bitches>

Undertaker thinks about it, and: But I've beaten you at 'Mania already.

Hunter: So, you want Big Bossman or Giant Gonzalez again?

Undertaker stares at Hunter and slashes his throat!

*Match is on.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

They should show that on TV to increase the buyrate.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ummm, and the people in the wrestling forums would claim how Hunter buried all of WWE, wrestling, and the whole world at once.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Cena's 2007 reign made the WWE title look legit. The only WWE title changes that happened that year happened at No Mercy.


Triple H's 2008 reign wasn't too shabby either. Well, mainly Jeff Hardy chasing Triple H for the strap.

The title's value didn't drop in prestige in my eyes until Sheamus won it out of nowhere. Then he was booked terribly after that in both his reigns. After Swagger and The Miz it's like anyone can hold the damn thing now. And with so many title shifts with Edge I feel like why should I care anymore? Piper did a better job putting over being WWE Champion than anyone has in the last 3+ years. I could _feel_ it when he talk about its importance.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Razor King said:


> Ummm, and the people in the wrestling forums would claim how Hunter buried all of WWE, wrestling, and the whole world at once.


We already do. And its not like he does a good job of hiding it.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Most interest
Cena/Miz - for Rocks involvement
Punk/Orton - could do without the "Nexus member is out of WM" storyline, i knew the Nexus would damage this fued.
Lawler/Cole

Small interest
HHH/Taker - their promos weren't that good but have enjoyed Michaels' segments


No interest at all
ADR/Edge
Rhodes/Mysterio


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Umm, okay.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Derek said:


> We already do. And its not like he does a good job of hiding it.


:shocked: Hunter buried you and I too?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I would never say that in his career that HHH has ever elevated someone into showing something that they wouldn't have been able to show with someone else. Cena, Batista, Jeff, Rock, probably the "worst" of the workers who have had great matches/storylines with him, all brought something to the table and carried their fair share when working with HHH.

He's not Rock, Flair, Bret, HBK, or Benoit. And he never will be in that league.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

superdupersonic said:


> I would never say that in his career that HHH has ever elevated someone into showing something that they wouldn't have been able to show with someone else. Cena, Batista, Jeff, Rock, probably the "worst" of the workers who have had great matches/storylines with him, all brought something to the table and carried their fair share when working with HHH.
> 
> He's not *Rock*, Flair, Bret, HBK, or Benoit. And he never will be in that league.


You high?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

superdupersonic said:


> I would never say that in his career that HHH has ever elevated someone into showing something that they wouldn't have been able to show with someone else. Cena, Batista, Jeff, Rock, probably the "worst" of the workers who have had great matches/storylines with him, all brought something to the table and carried their fair share when working with HHH.
> 
> He's not Rock, Flair, Bret, HBK, or Benoit. And he never will be in that league.


Cena would have been a huge star anyway, I mean he already was a big star before he beat HHH at WM22, but I honestly don't think Batista would've gotten to the level that he reached if it wasn't for HHH. And Jeff's series of matches with HHH in '08 went a long way to legitimizing him as a main eventer.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Cena was virtually there anyway. Batista and Hardy needed Triple H, they MAY have gotten there without him but that is certain and he definitely helped them.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

He's not someone that could take utter dogshit and turn them into a star.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

There's only about two people that can.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

J.R. stated in the Shawn Michaels documentary _Heartbreak & Triumph_ that the WM23 main event between John Cena and HBK was "finishing school for Cena" and that line was so fitting with the story of the match and the theme of the event ("All Grown Up"). 

The storytelling was just brilliant with Shawn out-outwrestling and using his veteran wit to dodge and gain an advantage on Cena. As the match progressed and the intensity and the story built more you can see Shawn has taken almost every risk possible and would do anything to win it all one final time. I saw the maturation of Cena in the storytelling. Shawn upped Cena's game like never before and Cena was picking up the instincts it takes to hang in the main even with The Showstopper-Mr. WrestleMania. 

The final stretch after Shawn kicked out of the F-U was emotionally draining when I witnessed it live in person at Ford Field. The finish is great because Shawn taught Cena a wrestling lessen throughout the match and in the end Cena OUT WRESTLED Shawn and won - story complete. 

This match signifies John Cena is here to stay on top for a long time. It was like a cementing legacy moment here for him. It's almost surreal seeing Shawn put over THE GUY of today almost 10 years after he did the same thing with Steve Austin at WM14. This is one of the best WrestleMania main events ever.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

As far as Triple H and Cena goes, imo, Cena was already a legit, set in stone main eventer before he ever faced Triple H. Triple H didn't do anything for Cena aside from maybe give him a slight push above Batista once and for all, but that's it.

But for Batista, he wouldn't have gotten anywhere near as big as he did with out Triple H. Triple H made Batista into the biggest star in the company, and if there is one guy Triple H indisputably put over, it was Batista. 

As for Jeff, he could have gotten over big time with out Triple H and that whole feud. However, the feud did help speed Jeff's push up and help get him more popular. I wouldn't classify it as a "put over" because at the end of the day, it always seemed like anytime Jeff beat Triple H, it was a fluke, and nothing more, and that Triple H was always the smarter, better competitor than Jeff. It didn't really do him justice in that sense, but the feud as a whole and how close Jeff kept getting to the title before winning it did speed up Jeff's rise up.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jeff Hardy should have ultimately beaten Triple H for the WWE Title in a one-on-one match. At WM25 would have been a huge, memorable moment.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The Mania match being No Holds Barred gives me more hope. HHH's never been great working with a bigger guy, let alone without a stipulation.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Batista would have made it made eventually due to his charisma and presence. Eddie would have gotten the job done if HHH had failed.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

For people that're worried about it:



> We can confirm through Silvervision that John Cena’s rap about The Rock from the 21st February Raw will be the “special feature” on *WWE Elimination Chamber 2011 DVD*. The Blu-ray edition of EC2011 will have this and The Rock’s return to WWE included.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Elimination Chamber will end up being the must-have blu ray of the year. Even more so if you're in the UK since it will have the 12 man tag from Smackdown.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hunter helped both Undertaker and Austin re-find their mold back in 2000/2001.




The Clique said:


> Jeff Hardy should have ultimately beaten Triple H for the WWE Title in a one-on-one match. At WM25 would have been a huge, memorable moment.


I think Vince would have done that had Jeff been a little more sane and predictable.




superdupersonic said:


> Batista would have made it made eventually due to his charisma and presence. *Eddie would have gotten the job done if* HHH had failed.


Speculation, eh?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, of course. Eddie didn't have a proven track record of having excellent feuds and matches with a variety of workers throughout his career.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If Bret failed, Shawn would have established Austin as the toughest SOB in WWE.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

superdupersonic said:


> Batista would have made it made eventually due to his charisma and presence. Eddie would have gotten the job done if HHH had failed.


I don't know about that. Being in Evolution and turning on HHH got Batista over. I don't think Eddie ever had the main event credibility to get Batista over the way Hunter did.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

So, yeah, what would be the best Raw and SmackDown matches ever? For Raw, I'd say Power Trip/Canadian Violence; for SmackDown, Austin/Benoit from Edmonton.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Off the top of my head i'd probably agree with both of those matches Razor King.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

For Raw, I'd put HBK/Cena in their hour long match, and a close runner up is HBK/Benjamin in the Gold Rush match.

As for Smackdown, I'd say Undertaker vs. Angle from SD in 2003 for the WWE Title, with Lesnar vs. Angle Ironman match very close behind.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

There's a lot that I haven't seen since it first aired or haven't seen in general. But for both shows I'd probably say TLC matches. TLC III from Smackdown May '01 and TLC IV from RAW Oct. '02. Pretty fuckin awesome matches. Edge/Eddie No DQ from Smackdown is fantastic as well.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Raw:* Owen Hart vs British Bulldog

*SmackDown:* Chris Benoit vs Steve Austin


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Wrestlemania 24 Review











*24 Man Battle Royal
*
Fun way to start the show. A lot of the roster got to have their chance to do something in front of the big crowd. This is one of the more entertaining battle Royals that I remember seeing because they kept it quick without having everyone get eliminated at once. Crowd really seemed into it as well. 
***1/4*
_

Belfast Brawl:_
*Finaly w/Hornswaggle vs. JBL*

Great heel performance by JBL, he used Hornswaggle being at ringside to perfection. Just randomly throwing a trash can at the little guy guy as he was standing at ringside and not bothering anyone was a really memorable moment. You could really feel the heat between the two of them as well. This was also much better than what it looked like on paper. As brutal of a match as you can have when you really only have some garbage cans and a single table to work with.
*****


_
Money in the Bank Ladder Match:_
*Chris Jericho vs. MVP vs. John Morrison vs. Carlito vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. CM Punk*

This is one of the better MITB matches that I remember seeing. Some of the spots that they were hitting during the match were downright amazing. Shelton Benjamin did some really amazing stuff before he took a crazy bump and was carried off. I also liked that the crowd really didn't seem to have any idea who was going to win (since Jeff Hardy had recently been suspended). Matt Hardy making his return was a nice touch as well. Great match. 
****3/4*












*Umaga vs. Batista*

If you mark hard for the nerve hold you will really really like this match. It was really very basic where we saw Umaga virtually dominate the entire time other than the exchanges at the beginning. Than Batista hit a few big moves and ended the match. I guess every match can't be great... 
****



_ECW Championship Match:_
*Chavo Guerrero(c) vs. Kane*

Poor Chavo. Wish this didn't have to happen to him. I guess it's better than not being on the card though.
*1/4**




*Ric Flair vs. Shawn Michaels
*
OK so this really wasn't Flair's last match but it took nothing away from it. What do you want me to complain that something in wrestling wasn't real so I don't like it as much? While it might not have been his last match it was certainly his last great match and it was a really special moment. The match was amazing both for how good it was and for how truly shocking it was that Flair had one last great match left in him. 










I loved how Shawn was hesitant the entire time, you were never sure if he would be able to go through. And the look on his face when he finally did go through with it was unlike anything I can remember. I don't ever recall an instance when someone looked so upset after they lost a match. The wrestling was great and the emotion was even better, and despite what would go on to happen with Flair that emotion in the ring was real; and that's what I'm basing this rating on.
*****1/2*



_Lumber Jack Match:_
*Maria and Ashley vs. Beth Phoenix and Melina w/Santino Marella 
*
I actually found myself enjoying this, which is something that I am almost shocked to say. And the lights went out, which was really cool. We got to see that old school single spot light over the ring for the last half of the match and I thought it looked really awesome. Not a great match or anything but I was expecting to want to cry during the match and I wasn't almost ready to hit skip during the entire match. 
**3/4
*

_
WWE Championship Match_
*Randy Orton(c) vs. Triple H vs. John Cena*

I liked the way that they booked this with Orton going in as the champion but also as a huge underdog. I can remember going into this match that I didn't think there was a chance that Orton would be able to walk out as champion. The way they wrestled the match also made it look like it was more about Cena and Triple H than about Orton (kind of reminds me of a certain match that is being built right now for Mania...) All of that made the finish even better since nobody saw it coming. Rest of the match was really exciting and they kept a an easy to watch pace. Really good match.
****1/2*



_Anything Goes:_
*Big Show vs. Floyd "Money" Mayweather w/His Gang
*
I loved how much the crowd was behind the Big Show. Certainly a good call by WWE to have Mayweather wrestle this as a heel since the crowd was going to root for "their" guy regardless of how this went down. The start of the match was very entertaining with them looking evenly matches for the first few minutes before Big Show took control of the match. After some of that went down Mayweathers bodyguards tried to take Floyd out of the match and when Big Show chased them down this turned into a big brawl with a bunch of the body guards getting involved in the match. It took an army of people to finally take Big Show down. Very fun match that kept Show looking strong while still losing the match. Lot's of fun and one of the better efforts from a non wrestler that I can remember.
***3/4*











_World Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*Undertaker vs. Edge(c)*

I loved this match, you had the smart slower paced stuff in the beginning and the last 10 minutes or so were filled with excitement. This very well might be Edge's best non-gimmick singles match of his career. It had the main event feel to it and while there was a ref bump and some minor interference none of it took away from the match. This match also featured the epic sprint of Charles Robinson and that along would be enough to warrant a good rating.
*****1/4*










Wrestlemania delivered again. You had two classic matches in Undertaker/Edge and Flair/Michaels as well as the rest of the card being really good.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Some Wrestlemania 1 Thoughts:

Santana v Executioner (***): Santana dominates the match. I like his bodyslam from the apron back into the ring. Haven't seen that much.

King Kong Bundy v Special Delivery Jones (**): 24 second match. It doesn't get one star because it was a proper squash.

Steamboat v Borne (***): Fun match. Steamboat at his peak. The Dragon does a mean side headlock. Borne can sell. Technical showdown.

Sammartino v Brutus (**): The commentary and the managers were the highlights. A lot of rest holds. Not much of note in the ring.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Your WrestleMania XXIV ratings are pretty close to mine. I didn't rate the battle royal because I never considered it part of the show, nor do I remember much of it.

*Finlay vs. JBL* - A "dream" match between two of the most well-known brawlers ever, and what do we get, a garbage match straight out of TNA. I had high hopes for this one because they're both so brutal, but anyone could have just hit each other with weapons. I wanted to see these two really slug it out, and they didn't. I agree that the can throw to Hornswoggle was great. It just showed how vicious JBL could be. And also, why the hell was this the opener?!? There's nothing "opener" about this. Hell, a video package at the end didn't even show it as the opener. A so-so match, but nothing terrible.

**1/2

*Money in the Bank* - There are only two so-so MITB matches, and this isn't one of them. A big step up from WM 23 and about as good as the ones from 21, 22, and XV. Good spots, good pace, Hardy popping up was fun, and the right guy won. Fun match.

***1/2

*Batista vs. Umaga* - At first I thought it might be as fun as Lashley/Umaga, but then I remembered that that match had the benefit of interference from Vince McMahon, Donald Trump, Shane McMahon, and Stone Cold Steve Austin. With no interference and just straight wrestling, there was little they could do. A testament to how well Cena carried Umaga, because Umaga was stuck with the burden of carrying here. I was really looking forward to this one, too, and while it was not terrible by any means, it was just very standard. I actually quite liked the Batista bomb at the end. It didn't look like a botch because he was able to actually powerbomb him.

**1/4

*Chavo Guerrero vs. Kane* - Fun segment, nothing else.

**

*Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair* - This match is so perfect that I'll keep it simple: I love this match. I love the in-ring story, I love the action, I love the ending. I've watched this countless times since it first aired, and it never gets old. Flair coming out of retirement hasn't really affected how I feel about it. A perfect match, and a great showcase for the emotion that can go into wrestling. It's also one of a few matches that I award:

*****

*Divas Tag Match* - Whatever. Nothing horrible, nothing more.

**

*Randy Orton vs. Triple H vs. John Cena*
I used to call this match "John Cena vs. Triple H for (Randy Orton's) WWE Championship." The whole build was about HHH missing WM 23 and Cena coming back from injury, Orton was an afterthought. I had originally wanted to see just Cena/HHH II, but as the build moved along, I was happy with this. This was like the WM XX 3-way LITE. The story was lighter, the action was lighter, but man this match was a lot of fun. It really put over Orton HUGE, I just hate the fact that HHH was about to pin Cena after ONE pedigree, when Cena should have been kept looking strong.

***1/2

*Floyd Mayweather vs. The Big Show* - Well structured, but nothing else. I hated this feud, and I didn't look forward to this match at all. It's okay for what it is, but I'm still not a fan.

**1/2

*Edge vs. Undertaker* - On a night where Ric Flair retired and Randy Orton beat HHH and John Cena in the same match, you'd think that the crowd would be too pooped by the end of the night, and you'd be half-right. I never thought they could put on such a great show, but this is a very good main event. Perfect combo of storytelling and action. Towards the end, I started to wonder if they were going to swerve us and actually have Edge pull it off. A really nice surprise and a very good main event.

****1/4


All in all, I LOVE WrestleMania XXIV. It's one of my favorites. The outdoor arena, the perfectly matched opponents, the emotion, the spectacular main events, and not one DUD on the card (which can't be said for any other recent WM).


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

just officially purchased my wrestlemania tickets. got a pretty good seat in the 100's

3 years of mania in a row


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Thoughts on Brodus Clay? I like what I saw from him this week on Raw and SmackDown.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

He will take your Heroes away.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow. So apparenly, there was a match between Undertaker and Triple H on 2/8/97 on Shotgun Saturday Night. Someone in the Wrestlemania section called this match a classic. I've never seen the match, but it has a unique finish of Undertaker tombstoning HHH on an escalator! Has anyone ever seen this match?

Youtube link to the match for anyone interested: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WffvgtVPc5Y


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

That Triple Threat match from 'Mania 24 is soooo fun. I agree with BGL's "lite" proclamation on the match.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Wrestlemania XXIV*

_World Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*Undertaker vs. Edge(c)*

Just rewatched this after reading TaylorFitz review and I have to say it seemed much better this time round than when I watched it 3 years ago. The match started of slow with Edge in control for the majority of it, working at a slow methodical pace to try and wear the Undertaker down. As the match progressed it got a lot faster as the false finishes started raining down, I enjoyed Edge doing a plethora of reversals especially when Undertaker was going for his various finishes and I also loved the camera spot when Edge smashed Undertaker over the head with it.

Overall the match was definitely up there with the some of the Wrestlemania classics and I would certainly recommend that you give it another watch to those of you who haven't watched it since it first aired.

*Rating:*
_****1/2_​


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Didn't like Taker/Edge from Mania 24 at all on the last rewatch. Edge countered one of Taker's signature moves! Taker did his signature move later anyway! 

Finlay/JBL and Show/Mayweather were both bossy as heck. Show/Mayweather was the second-best match on the card & the best celeb match ever, easy. Among the best Mania matches ever, actually, probably.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Edge/Taker never really clicked for me the way it does for most other people. Last time I tried watching that match, I fell asleep half way through. 

Triple threat was just fun and Show/Mayweather was way better than anybody thought it could be.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, Edge/'Taker is a decent main event but not a great match, by any means. Undertaker's match against Batista from 'Mania 23 outshines it in every way possible.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Same as you three guiz.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Wrestlemania 21*

_Money In The Bank Ladder Match:_
*Chris Jericho vs. Christian vs. Chris Benoit vs. Edge vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kane*

This was a brilliant match and the first of what has become a Wrestlemania tradition and even has its own PPV now. This particular match was fast paced from the get go, really what you'd expect from this kind of environment and especially from 5 our of 6 of the competitors in the ring. Even though there was a lot of carnage in the ring the match still had a lot of structure and for the most part easy for the audience to follow and get involved with. Highlights of the match for me were the infamous Shelton Benjamin spot with the diagonal ladder leant against an upright ladder and when Benoit did the diving headbutt off the top of a ladder onto Kane.

Overall, to say this was the first time that this match had been performed it went without a slip-up and didn't fail to entertain at all. I enjoyed it because 4 of my favourite wrestlers ever were competing (Edge, Jericho, Christian, Benoit).

*Rating:*
_****_​
I can see why some of you don't rate Undertaker/Edge as high as I do, at times it does get a bit slow but I think the several false finishes at the end just builds up the drama.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Watching Undertaker/Edge live when Edge hit the second spear I actually thought he would win until Taker locked on hell's gate. One of the greatest false finishes I have ever been tricked by.I still love the match but everyone is free to have their own opinion. ****1/2 for me though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

MITB1 is highly underrated. One of the most intelligent yet still jaw-dropping ladder matches in the history of the business.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm a HUGE fan of the Edge/Undertaker series, yet believe it or not I'm not that high on their HIAC match  (oh yeah, and TLC absolutely fucking sucks lol). Probably the weakest match between them tbh, even though it was still great. Great storytelling, but I felt the action wasn't particularly great, and the lack of blood took away from the match as well (not too much, but it definitely needed it). Their WM match is awesome, then I love how the storytelling keeps evolving in their Backlash and then Judgment Day matches. WM is the best in terms of quality imo, but I'd probably call their JD match my favourite.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Edge/Undertaker series is overrated (especially TLC match), but their HIAC match was superb.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Not sure how I'd feel about the Edge/Taker series if I went back and watched it. Thought it was great at the time (except TLC) but I'm not sure how well it would hold up. 

I did go back and watch HHH/Cena from NoC '08 the other day and that held up perfectly. Epic stuff.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HHH/Cena from NOC was an excellent match, the best match they had. Great, quality stuff from top to bottom. Their fourth match (second one on Raw I believe) was also a great match. 
NOC- ****
Raw (fourth match)- ***1/2


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Their WM22 match doesn't get enough love. Almost as good as NoC.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ownage™;9445148 said:


> Their WM22 match doesn't get enough love. Almost as good as NoC.


I've only managed to get through that match twice, and any other time I've tried to watch it, I've bailed out part-way through. It's been at least a year since the last time I tried to watch it in full. It's a good match, and I have no complaints with it closing out the show like Orton/HHH did, but the match was just for me a boring match with two guys attempting to wrestle a classic style match. The crowd was there for it, but the actual in ring quality just wasn't, and the atmosphere wasn't like Hogan/Rock, so they really couldn't get away with only decent wrestling. 

That's my take on it. NoC match just felt so much better, felt a lot more like an epic match since by that point, Cena was definitely made, and I enjoyed the wrestling and action a hell of a lot more than the WM22 match. The WM22 match had the better crowd, yeah, but I try not to let the crowd get in the way of what I think of the actual match, and if I do, I usually only take it into account for the benefit of the match, so for me, while a lively crowd will make a poor match better, a dead crowd won't make a great match any worse for me. 

As for on the star ratings scale, I'd put HHH/Cena WM22 somewhere in the ***-***1/4. I'd try to watch it again so I could do a proper review, but it wouldn't end up well. On top of that, I don't really care for either guy, so I have no extra incentive to try and sit through the match since neither is a favorite of mine.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Bit late with this, but I agree with people that Cena/Michaels from Wrestlemania 23 is outstanding. I also used to prefer Batista/Undertaker and it is still great but Cena/Shawn holds up much better for me.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm on the "Edge/Taker is overrated" camp. Mania match doesn't do much for me, Backlash is about equal to that, TLC is terrible and HIAC is the best one but not great or anything. 

Thought HHH/Cena from Mania was great on last watch.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

rude awakening said:


> Bit late with this, but I agree with people that Cena/Michaels from Wrestlemania 23 is outstanding. I also used to prefer Batista/Undertaker and it is still great but Cena/Shawn holds up much better for me.


Cena/Michaels was an excellent match, but Taker/Batista was just phenomenal. There was never a dull moment, and they had a face pace from the opening bell. Not only is it MOTN, but also MOTY for me.

Cena/Michaels, as I said, was great, but I'd never consider putting it above Taker/Batista from the same night. Now the hour long Raw match they had is another story, that is also the best Raw tv match ever for me. Fantastic match, and where it could have gotten really dull, it didn't, unlike their WM23 match. I would still say Taker/Batista slightly edges it, just because by the end of Cena/Michaels, it was feeling like it dragging big time, but I wouldn't fault anybody for putting that match over Taker/Batista (then again, I'm not the type to fault anybody for putting one match over the other, I just like stating where I'm coming from ). Another match that would be in hot contention for MOTY for 2007 is Cena/Umaga LMS. That was just a fun match, excellent ending, and overall I was shocked at just how great it was when it happened. Those three are really close together on the totem pole of matches, and at the tip top of 2007. Anyone who hasn't, should check those out. And they should also check out Cena/Michaels from WM23 in all fairness as well, as it was an excellent match.

One thing I really liked about WM23, is that both title matches delivered exceptionally, as they should. Maybe even more so than any other Mania since WM19 (since that is the first Mania there were two World title matches).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmm. Ratings~!

WrestleMania XIX
World Championship: **3/4
WWE Championship: ***

WrestleMania XX
World Championship: ****1/2
WWE Championship: ***1/2

WrestleMania 21
World Championship: **1/4
WWE Championship: 1/2*

WrestleMania 22
World Championship: *3/4
WWE Championship: ***3/4

WrestleMania 23
World Championship: ****
WWE Championship: ****3/4

WrestleMania XXIV
World Championship: ***1/4
WWE Championship: ***

WrestleMania XXV
World Championship: *1/2
WWE Championship: *3/4

WrestleMania XXVI
World Championship: ***3/4
WWE Championship: ***3/4


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oo, I love the star ratingz game!


WrestleMania XIX
World Championship: ***
WWE Championship: ****1/4

WrestleMania XX
World Championship: ****1/2
WWE Championship: ***3/4

WrestleMania 21
World Championship: **
WWE Championship: 1/2*

WrestleMania 22
World Championship: ***
WWE Championship: ***

WrestleMania 23
World Championship: ****1/2
WWE Championship: ****

WrestleMania XXIV
World Championship: ****1/4
WWE Championship: ***3/4

WrestleMania XXV
World Championship: **
WWE Championship: *3/4

WrestleMania XXVI
World Championship: ****
WWE Championship: ***3/4

And why not do maybe the biggest (not necessarily best) non-title matches of those Wrestlemania's to see which one had the best undercard:

WMXIX:
Rock/Austin: ****1/4
Vince/Hogan: **1/2
Shawn/Jericho: ****3/4

WMXX:
Taker/Kane: **
Goldberg/Lesnar: 1/2* (it was somewhat entertaining due to the crowd)

WM21:
Shawn/Angle: ****1/2
Undertaker/Orton: ****1/4
MITB: ****1/4

WM22:
Edge/Foley: ****1/4
McMahon/Shawn: *3/4
MITB: ***1/2

WM23:
Lashley/Umaga: ***
MVP/Benoit: ***1/2
MITB: ***

WM24: 
Flair/Michaels: ****
Mayweather/Show: **3/4
MITB: ****

WM25:
Undertaker/Michaels: *****
Matt Hardy/Jeff Hardy: ***
MITB: ***

WM26: 
Undertaker/Michaels: ****1/2
Bret Hart/Vince McMahon: DUD
MITB: ***

So for title matches, I'd say WM23 wins. For non-title matches... WM21, and ironically enough, both of them generally I'd consider on the worse half of WM's over the last decade if I put them in order from best to worst. Of course, for the non-title match list, there are many more matches that can be rated that could sway the best into another WM's favor.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

WrestleMania XIX
World Championship: ****
WWE Championship: ****1/4

WrestleMania XX
World Championship: ****3/4
WWE Championship: ***

WrestleMania 21
World Championship: **3/4
WWE Championship: DUD

WrestleMania 22
World Championship: DIE
WWE Championship: ****

WrestleMania 23
World Championship: ****1/2
WWE Championship: ***3/4

WrestleMania XXIV
World Championship: ***1/2
WWE Championship: ****1/2

WrestleMania XXV
World Championship: ***1/4
WWE Championship: **

WrestleMania XXVI
World Championship: ***1/2
WWE Championship: ***3/4

Something like that anyway. Forgot exactly what I put for some of them, and I'm way too lazy to look them up .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Show/Mayweather was MOTN


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Any thoughts on JD 00 60 Ironman between Rock and HHH, i really expected alot since i heard it over the Years mentioned as one of those great Matches of that Era, and don't get me wrong it was great it was like 8.5/10 but i guess that's just me expecting too much, i just thought the big Babyface Return didn't come and that Run in finish kinda took a bit away from the Match. What you guys think?


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Some matches I watched today:

Undertaker vs Kane (Night of Champions): Above average match. It didn't even feel like 18 minutes, it felt faster than that. Star rating: probably **3/4 or ***

Undertaker vs Diesel (Wrestlemania): I didn't like this match. It was bad. Star rating: probably *

Undertaker vs Chris Benoit(Rebellion 2000): This was pretty boring. Taker got attacked before the match by The Radicals, and so Benoit targeted Taker's leg a lot, and Taker targeted Benoit's back, and honestly the match never really got exciting. The finish was also kind of unusual for a Taker finish, with him doing a surprise roll-up on Benoit to win. Not a good match. Star rating: Not sure, but i'd say something like *1/4

Rey Mysterio vs John Cena (Smackdown 2003): This was a very short match. It was okay for what it was though. Around ** for this match.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

So what are you guys' Top 10 John Cena matches?

Mine would be:

1. Cena/Michaels WM23
2. Cena/Michaels Raw 4/23/07
3. Cena/Umaga Royal Rumble '07
4. Cena/Michaels/Orton/Edge Backslah 07 
5. Cena/Edge Unforgiven '06
6. Cena/Edge Backlash '09 
7. Cena/Orton Breaking Point '09
8. Cena/Triple H/Michaels Survivor Series '09
9. Cena/Angle No Mercy '03 
10.Cena/JBL Judgment Day '05


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Cena/Hunter from WrestleMania 22 is EPIC. **** 1/2 for it. One of the greatest WWE-styled main events ever. Their NOC match is also very good at *** 1/2 and their Raw match is good too at the same rating. Nothing touches WrestleMania 22 though. The feel, the emotions, the match, the ending, and the drama--it's all in that match. It was the greatest WrestleMania main event since then before Undertaker/Michaels eclipsed it last year.

Ratings game, eh? 

WrestleMania XIX
World Title: *** 3/4
WWE Title: *** 3/4

WrestleMania XX
World Title: *****
WWE Title: *** 1/4

WrestleMania 21
World Title: ***
WWE Title: 1/4*

WrestleMania 22
World Title: ***
WWE Title: **** 1/2

WrestleMania 23
World Title: **** 1/2
WWE Title: ****

WrestleMania 24
World Title: *** 1/4
WWE Title: *** 1/2

WrestleMania 25
World Title: *
WWE Title: 1/2*

WrestleMania 26
World Title: *** 1/2
WWE Title: *** 3/4


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

WM2 (***)

Randy Savage v George Steele (***): The Animal kicks out of a flying elbow, which is rare. Two great characters on the big stage. Good time.

Mr. Wonderful v Don Muraco (**): A "bullsh*t" chant breaks out when the referee ends it. Some fun psychology, but not the greatest opener.

Roddy Piper v Mr. T Boxing Match (**): For a fake 4 round boxing match it's okay. Piper looked pretty big, threw a stool, and body-slamed T.

Jake the Snake vs George Wells (***): Another short match, but Jake doesn't need a lot of time to get his point across. Heel Jake is great.

WWF v NFL Battle Royal (***): A decent match that featured, Andre, Hart Foundation, John Studd, Hilbilly Jim, and Meng. I can dig that.

The British Bulldogs versus The Hammer and The Beefcake (C) (****): This is what a tag match is supposed to be. Loved the forearm battle.

Hercules Hernandez v Ricky Steamboat (***): Solid match. Some good power moves from HH, and the Dragon always brings the energy. 

Uncle Elmer v Adrian Adonis (**): Worth a couple laughs, but not much more. Botched commentary by Alfred, and Elmer with a botch of his own.

Funk Bros. v Tito and JYD (***): The table spot blew my mind. JYD was over like crazy. Terry Funk was hardcore before anyone even knew it.

World Heavyweight Championship Cage Match: Hulk Hogan (c) v King Kong Bundy (****): Proof that atmosphere comes first in wrestling.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know about Cena's top-10, but his top-5 would be: Umaga (LMS), Hunter (WM 22), the hour long match against Michaels, Edge (TLC), and the triple threat from Survivor Series 2009.

The match against Angle at No Mercy 2003 is a snooze-fest.

Edit:

I like Hogan/Bundy (Steel Cage Match). I wouldn't go that high but it's a great Hogan match for sure.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ricky Steamboat & Jay Youngblood vs Sgt. Slaughter & Don Kernoodle - Mid Atlantic 12/03/1983*
_After watching this I can't believe it took me so long to watch it despite having it on my hard drive for so fucking long. Really glad that I watched the Road To Greensboro video which has the build up for it because it's glorious. Just unbelievably good build up for a match. Some awesome promos, especially the contract signing and the 1st match between them that they showed the ending for looked seriously great.

Thankfully the match itself is deserving of such a magnificent build up and it's not the case of them having a great build and then a quick blow off which you often got from this time period. Nah the match gets shit loads of time but never going close to dragging too long. Even just the entrances set the tone for the match perfectly. There's an awesome shot of Kernoodle just staring at the belt as he hands them over to the ref and then the stuttering start from both sides is perfectly fitting with the high stakes on the line. Sandy Scott being put in as the guest ref worked really well too. Often guest refs if anything have a negative effect on matches but in this case I thought it added a little extra to the match with Sandy being so heavily involved in the build and coming off as a genuinly buyable authority figure that could keep order.

Loved how they twisted things up and had the babyfaces section the heel off from his partner and worked the heel over for a length period rather than vice versa which you nearly always get. Slaughter was a grea apron guy too, getting more and more annoyed at not even being able to enter the match and spending the first 15 or so minutes just on the apron with Sandy making sure he couldn't cheat to regain the upper hand. Steamboat & Youngblood were fitting babyfaces to play this role too as their moveset and the crowds reaction made it work so well. 

As well as the main structure of the match being so great there's loads of little spots that pop up all the time which are so great too. Slaughter takes some ridicolous bumps and the dive off the cage is insanely awesome. Fuck Snuka's dive, this is better than that. Such a brilliant spot for a big worker to do in 1983. The cage really felt like a feud ending stip with all 4 men being busted open by the cage and them keeping the cage use low made it seem more significant when it was used and more feared. Kernoodle trying to step out of the ring when he was on the back foot only to find the cage there was another great little moment in the match. Kernoodle was the biggest unknown for me going into this and he was brilliant, a million times better than I imagined him being. The top rope double team that he and Slaughter used in the build up video was amazing. Even nowadays if someone busted that out it'd still be relevant and not out of date, let alone in 82/83. Steamboat managing to get out of it and reverse it was another one of those great little moments in the match. Best of them all though might have been Youngblood pulling out the cobra clutch on Kernoodle towards the end.

The build had a lot of talk about Youngblood reversing Kernoodle's clutch but Slaughter claiming his was immaculate and irreversable. Would have been amazing if Slaughter locked the cobra in at the end and Youngblood actually did come up with a counter for it. That is literally my only knock on the match btw it's that good. Thought the finish was brilliant too with Slaughter loading his elbow pad to steal the victory but Steamboat managing to turn it around for his side. Almsot forgot to mention the spot where Steamboat screams at Youngblood to kick out when it looks like he might be beat and leaning through the ropes to get closer to him but not running into break the count like Slaughter would do because he too nice of a guy to break the rules like that. Normally when you get tag cage matches and they dont do tornado rules it annoys me a little because it's no DQ yet you decide to abide by that rule but the match was so good at and made the apron guy constantly relevant it wasn't a problem.

Might be one of my favourite builds to a match ever and it's certainly up there with my favourite matches ever too._

*****3/4*


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey guys, would like you to recommend a good dvd, no, 2 good dvd's: 
- dvd about the nWo
- dvd about the WcW invading WWF
Kinda like dvd's that would cover the whole story, irrelevant if they are WWE production or not...


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Ric Flair vs. Barry Windham* (World Wide Wrestling, 01/20/1987)

It's been like 10 years since last watching, and holy shit, it's still a five star match. They go balls out in this 30 min draw. Total nonstop action literally. Young Schiavone and especially Dusty are magnificent on commentary, the crowd is red fucking hot, and Windham is incredibly over. Story telling, technique, mind games, you have it all right here. One of the best matches ever, but their BOTB clash is still better. *******


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> Any thoughts on JD 00 60 Ironman between Rock and HHH, i really expected alot since i heard it over the Years mentioned as one of those great Matches of that Era, and don't get me wrong it was great it was like 8.5/10 but i guess that's just me expecting too much, i just thought the big Babyface Return didn't come and that Run in finish kinda took a bit away from the Match. What you guys think?


Somebody?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Love that Iron Man match, tied as the best for me with Angle/Lesnar. Probably my second favourite Rock match too; great to see him involved in such a high quality match and not being carried in the slightest (not saying he has to be carried constantly to have a great match, but most of his high quality matches imo were MORE down to his opponents than him, though he was far from lazy in them, if this makes sense ). Amazing that I was able to sit through 1 hour of The Rock, but HHH was probably at his best here when it comes to his awesome 2000 run, and HBK as the guest ref helped me want to watch it more as well. Plenty of great action, some cool pinfalls (I like how HHH got DQ'd by using the chair, but was able to pick up a couple of wins because of it. Lesnar uses the same strategy against Angle too). Ending is a bit of a clusterfuck, but I fucking loved it because the motherfucking UNDERTAKER returned, got an amazing reaction and destroyed the McMahon-Helsmley faction. Always wondered why a lot of people got confused with the ending, but then I realised that it was just the UK release that had the extras at the end that showed the clock counting down and HBK getting back into the ring as Undertaker was chokeslamming HHH, which caused the DQ, not the Tombstone that happened AFTER the bell rang.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

-Extra- said:


> Hey guys, would like you to recommend a good dvd, no, 2 good dvd's:
> - dvd about the nWo
> - dvd about the WcW invading WWF
> Kinda like dvd's that would cover the whole story, irrelevant if they are WWE production or not...


There is an out of print nWo: Back in Black DVD that you may like. It contains the only time that Hogan and Austin ever were involved in the same match.

There is no specific DVD in regards to the InVasion angle. And there's a reason for that. I would guess that more people would rather watch a new DVD set based on Chris Benoit.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

JoeRulz said:


> *Ric Flair vs. Barry Windham* (World Wide Wrestling, 01/20/1987)
> 
> It's been like 10 years since last watching, and holy shit, it's still a five star match. They go balls out in this 30 min draw. Total nonstop action literally. Young Schiavone and especially Dusty are magnificent on commentary, the crowd is red fucking hot, and Windham is incredibly over. Story telling, technique, mind games, you have it all right here. One of the best matches ever, but their BOTB clash is still better. *******


:agree:




wrestlingfan91 said:


> Somebody?


It's the greatest Iron Man Match in history. Period. Second best match of Rock's career. Amazing old-school stuff from both guys and that is how you wrestle for one-hour. The most entertaining hour-long match of all time. You have many technical masterpieces that went for an hour but you'd still find it difficult to sit through it not matter how *great* it is. Not with Hunter/Rock. It's amazing, entertaining, and dramatic in all respects. **** 3/4 for it. A sheer classic.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Triple H/Rock Ironman- ****1/4- Second best ironman match behind Angle/Lesnar. Awesome match, and Taker's return at the end made it that much better.

Angle/Lesnar Ironman- ****3/4


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Since i anyway watch all WWE PPV's RAWS and SD! and rate the Matches i can post them here and maybe start a discussion i am now at 2000 after JD so this 2 PPV's i watched a long while ago:

*WrestleMania 1

1.Match
Single
The Executioner vs Tito Santana*

6.5/10
*
2.Match
Single
King Kong Bundy vs S.D. Jones*

-
*
3.Match
Single
Matt Borne vs Ricky Steamboat
*
6.0/10

*4.Match
Single
Brutus Beefcake vs David Samartino
*
4.5/10
*
5.Match
Single
Greg Valentine vs Junk Yard Dog *

6.0/10
*
6.Match
WWF Tag Team Championship
Tag Team
Barry Windham & Mike Rotundo vs. The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff*

7.0/10
*

7.Match
$15.000 Slam Challenge:
Big John Studd (w/ Bobby ‘The Brain’ Heenan) vs. Andre The Giant* 

5.0/10

*8.Match
Womens Championship
Single
Leilani Kai vs Wendi Richter*

4.0/10

*
Main Event
Tag Team
Hulk Hogan & Mr T vs Rowdy Roddy Piper & "Mr. Wonderful" Paul Orndorff *

7.5/10

Not really a good Match but the Crowd and the atmosphere made it good.

All in all a rather bad Event but had a good feel to it.
------------------------
*The Wrestling Classic*

*1.Match
First Round Tournament
Single
Adrian Adonis vs Corporal Kirchner*

6.3/10
*
2.Match
First Round Tournament
Single
Dynamite Kid vs Nikolai Volkoff*

-

*3.Match
First Round Tournament
Single
Ivan Putski vs Randy Savage*

6.0/10

*4.Match
First Round Tournament
Single
Ricky Steamboat vs Davey Boy Smith*

6.4/10

*5.Match
First Round Tournament
Single
Iron Sheik vs Junk Yard Dog*

5.0/10
*
6.Match
First Round Tournament
Single
Moondog Spot vs Terry Funk*

2.0/10

*7.Match
First Round Tournament
Single
Don Muraco vs Tito Santana
*
6.0/10

*8.Match
First Round Tournament
Single
Cowboy Bob Orton vs Paul Orndorff*

6.0/10

*9.Match
Second Round Tournament
Single
Adrian Adonis vs Dynamite Kid*

6.5/10

*10.Match
Second Round Tournament
Single
Randy Savage vs Ricky Steamboat*

6.0/10

*11.Match
Second Round Tournament
Single
Moondog vs Junk Yard Dog*

2.0/10

*12.Match
Second Round Tournament
Single
Tito Santana vs Paul Orndorf*

7.0/10

*13.Matcg
WWF World Championship
Single
Hulk Hogan © vs Rowdy Roddy Piper*

7.0/10

*14.Match
Semi Final
Single
Randy Savage vs Dynamite Kid*

6.0/10

*Main Event
Final Tournament
Single
Junk Yard Dog vs Randy Savage*

6.0/10

Show with potencial that really was done really bad, espcially Dynamite Kid vs Savage sounds like a Classic, but came up way too short.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Currently bidding on Rob Van Dam's shoot interview DVD, never had any shoot interviews on DVD. Any suggestions/recommendations on which ones to get?


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Ricky Steamboat & Jay Youngblood vs Sgt. Slaughter & Don Kernoodle - Mid Atlantic 12/03/1983*
> _After watching this I can't believe it took me so long to watch it despite having it on my hard drive for so fucking long. Really glad that I watched the Road To Greensboro video which has the build up for it because it's glorious. Just unbelievably good build up for a match. Some awesome promos, especially the contract signing and the 1st match between them that they showed the ending for looked seriously great.
> 
> Thankfully the match itself is deserving of such a magnificent build up and it's not the case of them having a great build and then a quick blow off which you often got from this time period. Nah the match gets shit loads of time but never going close to dragging too long. Even just the entrances set the tone for the match perfectly. There's an awesome shot of Kernoodle just staring at the belt as he hands them over to the ref and then the stuttering start from both sides is perfectly fitting with the high stakes on the line. Sandy Scott being put in as the guest ref worked really well too. Often guest refs if anything have a negative effect on matches but in this case I thought it added a little extra to the match with Sandy being so heavily involved in the build and coming off as a genuinly buyable authority figure that could keep order.
> ...


Epic review, Seabs. I agree completely. I got a 17 disc Steamboat set recently and it's been great watching his early tags w/ Youngblood against the likes of Slaughter/Kernoodle and the Briscos.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Forced to perform tags in a cage. Epic.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Royal Rumble 1996 - **1/2

many guys had long stays here. like HHH (50mins), Lawler (40mins) and Bobcore Holly (40mins), but did nothing of noted. 

star of the match = vader. damn the guy was stiff as hell.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

The Clique said:


> So what are you guys' Top 10 John Cena matches?


I'm not sure about a top 10, but my top 5 with only his single matches are:

_1. John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels - Raw 23/04/07 - _*****1/2*
_2. Kurt Angle vs. John Cena - No Mercy 03 - _*****1/2 *
_3. Edge vs. John Cena - TLC Match - Unforgiven 06 - _*****1/2*
_4. John Cena vs. Edge - Last Man Standing Match - Backlash 09 - _*****1/4*
_5. John Cena vs. Shawn Michels - WrestleMania 23 - _******


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cena vs Umaga (LMS) - Rumble 2007
Cena vs HBK - Wrestlemania 23
Cena vs Orton - NWO 2008
Cena vs HBK vs Orton vs Edge - Backlash
Cena vs HBK - RAW
Cena vs Edge (TLC) - Unforgiven 2006
Cena vs HHH - Wrestlemania 22
Cena vs Edge (LMS) - Backlash 2009
Cena vs Batista - Summerslam 2008(?)
Cena vs Lashley - GAB don't remember the year

Steamboat/Rude is the best Ironman match i've ever seen.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

NWO 2008 was just a WWE style indy match. Just moves.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Haven't posted here in quite awhile. Just watched several matches from the '11 Elimination Chamber and here are my thoughts.

ADR/Kofi: ***1/4+
A fine PPV opener. The styles of these two meshed quite well here. I liked ADR's work on Kofi's midsection. If you any doubts as to Del Rio's ability as a worker, you should have been proven wrong here. Same thing goes for Kofi. The crowd was pretty hot too, as they were for most of the show. I probably would have went higher had Del Rio not gotten a clean win over Kofi on SmackDown just a couple weeks before this. However, both of these guys shined and this made for a really good, enjoyable match. 

Edge/Mysterio/Kane/McIntyre/Show/Barrett - Elimination Chamber: ****1/2
A fantastic Elimination Chamber match and my MOTY so far. This was pretty slow up until McIntyre came in and just tore shit up. I really enjoyed his performance here and he's really starting to grow on me. I enjoyed Big Show's performance too. At first I was disappointed that he was the mystery entrant in the match, but he did fine. I've been liking his performances in multi-man matches as it's like him against everyone else as everyone else does all that they can to take the guy out. It adds a lot to the storytelling of these matches and this match is no exception. Edge and Mysterio are the true stars here though. They were in there for the whole match and they gave us a hell of a finish which featured some good false finishes and a cool finishing spot. They tried this approach three years ago with Batista and Undertaker lasting the whole match, but it worked a lot better here as the middle sections of the match were just so good. So yeah, this one of the best Elimination Chamber matches ever.

Miz/Lawler: ***3/4
Am I really giving a Lawler match in 2011 this high of a rating? I really enjoyed this one for what it was. The storytelling here was really good. I liked Lawler starting the match by repeatedly trying to go for quick pins as it was a believable way for him to win. Lawler can still go too. I was really impressed by him. Miz held his own too. I particularly liked the sequence with Cole shouting "You can't do this" to Lawler as it added a lot to the "underdog" story they were going for. You had to root for King here and the crowd was fully pro-Lawler. Miz getting the win without Riley or any other outside shenanigans was the right way to go though heading into WrestleMania. Again, great, enjoyable match that went far beyond my expectations.

Cena/Punk/Morrison/Sheamus/Orton/Truth - Elimination Chamber: ****1/4
Another awesome Elimination Chamber match. This one was a bit faster in the beginning as Morrison, Sheamus, and Orton had a fun sequence. The interactions between Punk and Orton added a lot to build to their future match at WrestleMania. It was done well too as they had Punk's pod not open when it should have, Orton eliminating Punk, Punk being added back into the match, and Punk taking advantage of a hurt Orton and eliminating him while mocking him. Punk's performance throughout the match was awesome. Morrison was awesome here too. He provided some of the match's most memorable spots and he took quite a beating too. I wouldn't mind seeing him get a main event run in the future. This match was slightly longer than the first one and there were some sections here that kinda dragged, particularly the section between Truth's elimination and Punk's reentry. The finishing sequence with Cena, Punk and Morrison was really good. Not quite as good as Edge/Mysterio in the first match, but still really enjoyable. Just like the first match, this is one of the best Elimination Chamber matches ever.

Wrestling-wise, this might be one of the best WWE ppvs ever. There were two classic Elimination Chamber matches and the undercard was really good. I know I didn't comment on the tag title match, but it was fine for a filler. Overall, it's a must-watch show.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

superdupersonic said:


> NWO 2008 was just a WWE style indy match. Just moves.


I disagree. Thought Orton's character play was tremendous in that match.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*The True Story of WrestleMania DVD*

Will you buy this DVD? Is this gonna be just like the DVD they did with the backstage at Wrestlemania 19?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

WM 3 (*****)

Can-Am Connection v Orton and Muraco (***): Great opener. Good tag team moves from Can-Am, and Muraco kept proving to be a bad partner.

Hercules v Billy Jack Haynes (***): Herc is a great heel. The match was methodical and psychological. Race to a Full Nelson,and a bloody end

Team King Kong Bundy v Team Hillbilly Jim (***): The match was pretty mediocre, but the commentary is hilarious. Short comedy match. Bob Uecker rules.

JYD v Harley Race (***): Race flopped around like a champion fish. He looked like HBK and Ric Flair put together. JYD w/a chair shot. JYD is the king of Hardcore.

Brutus and The Hammer v Rougeau Bros. (***): More good tag team wrestling. It was a quick match, but both teams made their point.

Roddy Piper v Adrian Adonis (***): Roddy threw Jimmy Hart-Alley-oops to Adonis. Brutus turns and becomes The Barber. 1st Face Roddy at Mania

British Bulldogs and Tito Santana v Danny Davis and the Hart Foundation (****): Great work by all six men. Davey Boy stole the show though.

Butch Reed v Koko B. Ware (**): Filler match. Short, nothing much happens. Tito Santana shows up to beat up Slick after the match.

Macho Man (C) v Ricky Steamboat (*****): The crowd was hot, the commentary funny, and the in ring action was non-stop. A true classic. Macho’s amazing I.C. title run ends. The ending was a little sloppy, but the match is amazing.

Jake the Snake v Honky Tonk Man (****): Some decent psychology, as any Snake match features. A couple of fun spots, like the rocking chair. Honky Tonk takes an inverted atomic drop like a champ. “Col” Jimmy Hart always adds a bit of flavor.

Killer Bee’s v Sheik and Volkoff (***): A little time killer that featured Hacksaw running around with his 2x4. Sheik dominates the match. The Bee’s are always good for a tag bout.

Hulk Hogan (C) v Andre the Giant (*****): The greatest match in the history of wrestling. Like The Godfather of wrestling matches. Way over. Like Willis Reed playing injured, mixed with Forrest Griffin v Stephan Bonner mixed with New England Patriots undefeated season getting upset… Epic moment.


I didn’t think this would stand the test of time, but it does. Possibly the greatest Wrestlemania of all. The card has stars in every single match.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: The True Story of WrestleMania DVD*

I'm buying it on Blu-ray. It looks to be awesome...


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Will the DVD be just all backstage stuff? Any matches on it?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

WM 4 (*****)

Invitational Battle Royal (***): Featured a lot of guys who were a big part of the first 3 manias. Harts, Bees, JYD, Harley, Etc. Good open. The beginning of singles Bret Hart.

Ted Dibiase v Hacksaw Jim Duggan (***): Hacksaw has the crowd, Andre interferes, and the Million Dollar Man sells like a consummate pro.

Don Muraco v Dino Bravo (**): Early Muraco-botch. Bravo no-sells all the leg work from Bravo. A bunch of body slams and clotheslines.

Ricky Steamboat v Greg Valentine (****): Despite an early Ricky Steam-botch, this match is great. Stiff chop battle, and good back and forth

Randy Savage v Butch Reed (***): By the numbers match, but with Elizabeth as the distracting valet, and a flying elbow drop to cap it off.

Jake the Snake v Rick Rude (**): Started off well, but Rick Rude rest holds the match to a standstill. The crowd turned on them at points.

Hercules v Ultimate Warrior (***): A decent brawl.This makes Herc 0-2-1 at Mania. Warrior doesn’t bring much more than no-sells to the table

Andre the Giant v Hulk Hogan (***): Andre gets screwed, as Hogan hits him with a chair in front of the ref, who allows it at first. Poor Dre

Ted DiBiase v Don Muraco (***): Million Dollar Man sells with the best of them. DiBiase carried the match, and closed it out quickly.

Greg Valentine v Randy Savage (***): I wish it was a longer match. Macho gets in very little offense, and Valentine shines at Mania again.

Brutus the Barber v ****** Tonk Man (C) (***): Pretty standard filler match. Jimmy Hart gets his haircut. Brutus is a goof. A comedy match.

Bobby Heenan and The Islanders v British Bulldogs and Koko B. Ware (***): Always nice to see The Brain in the match. A short, but fun match. A lot of quality workers, not a lot of time for each.

One Man Gang v Macho Man (***): Macho comes out in his third costume change, Slick almost bitch slaps Liz,and the Gang gets a lot of offense

Strikeforce (C) v Demolition (****): Tito maintains his Wrestlemania streak. Demolition bring the beast mode. Rick Martel flies around, and gets a boston crab in. Mr. Fuji also gets involved.

Randy Savage v Ted DiBiase (*****): Macho Man battled his way through 3 Wrestlemanias, 4 matches in one night, and Andre for the title. Epic. It sucks a little that Hogan had to hit DiBiase with a chair for the win, but it was Savage’s mid-match plan to bring Hogan out, so it was all Randy either way.

The crowd was blah, but they were on fire for the finale. Nice to see Bam Bam in his first Wrestlemania and it’s in New Jersey. A great one night tournament for the world title. Masterful booking.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Orton/Cena NWO 08 just moves? WTF?!?!?! Its one of the best matches of the last decade in terms of sheer storytelling. SS 07 and... 09 was it (?) are just shit filled MOVES~! matches that have a good atmosphere and nothing else. NWO 08 had basic wrestling with a fantastic crowd and tremendous storytelling.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Will the DVD be just all backstage stuff? Any matches on it?


It's a 2 hour documentary plus 11 matches. Here's the content:

http://www.wwedvdnews.com/wwe-true-story-of-wrestlemania-dvd-blu-ray-content/9767/


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

KingCal said:


> Orton/Cena NWO 08 just moves? WTF?!?!?! Its one of the best matches of the last decade in terms of sheer storytelling. SS 07 and... 09 was it (?) are just shit filled MOVES~! matches that have a good atmosphere and nothing else. NWO 08 had basic wrestling with a fantastic crowd and tremendous storytelling.


Are you describing Breaking Point 2009?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Are you describing Breaking Point 2009?


Nope, though BP 09 match was really good in terms of storytelling, but I wouldn't put it on the level as NWO 08.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Breaking Point '09 destroys No Way Out '08.


----------



## RingoPlaysDrums (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a big fan of both the Breaking Point and No Way Out Cena/Orton matches but would probably go for NWO if I had to choose. It's less flawed.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

How so?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Breaking Point was the "I Quit" match correct? If so prefer the NWO 2008 match x10, I didn't think the "I Quit" was really any fun to watch.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Not a big fan of the NWO match. Thought it was lacking whereas the I quit match had a great story and standout individual performances. Probably a top 5 Orton match for me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I Quit wasn't a bad match but I was starting to get bored especially during the handcuffs/comeback portion of the match. I just saw it as a pretty basic match but Orton & Cena played their roles well and brought their A game which made the match better.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> Not a big fan of the NWO match. Thought it was lacking whereas the I quit match had a great story and standout individual performances. Probably a top 5 Orton match for me.


Same again.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I want that WM dvd that comes out tomorrow so bad. Behind the scenes look of WM which is basically showing EVERYTHING. What superstars do before matches, how certain intros like mysterios from under the ramp are set up and stuff like that.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I guess I'll have to watch the Breaking Point match between the two. Haven't really. How's their Iron Man match?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Good but not great. A highlight reel of that match might pass for the greatest thing in wrestling history but the whole match certainly won't.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Good but Breaking Point is better.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Not surprising considering it's Orton and Cena in there for 60-minutes.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I remember thinking the first half of the iron man match was great, then it went downhill. The I quit match isn't for everyone but if you really appreciate storytelling and character portrayal you'll like it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^Probably Randy's career performance.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

dxbender said:


> I want that WM dvd that comes out tomorrow so bad. Behind the scenes look of WM which is basically showing EVERYTHING. What superstars do before matches, how certain intros like mysterios from under the ramp are set up and stuff like that.


It really doesn't go that in depth into stuff like that. I found the documentary to be a disappointment.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, storytelling is the thing.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Watching the True Story/History of WM DVD right now. The 1st disc, 2 hours of documentary, is on Netflix Instant Play right now.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

scrilla said:


> Watching the True Story/History of WM DVD right now. The 1st disc, 2 hours of documentary, is on Netflix Instant Play right now.


This 

WWE has added a ton of content to netflix the past few days including,

Bobby Heenan 
Ricky Steamboat
Chris Jericho
Rise and Fall of WCW
50 Greatest Superstars
The Hardy Boyz


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Wrestlemania 26 DVD Review

*
26-Man Battle Royal*

I wasn't looking forward to this very much until I realized I had no idea who would win this. I have to say that they really scraped the bottom of the barrel in this one. So many people in this match that aren't with the company any more. The match had a few nice moments but it was pretty boring for parts of the match. One thing I did learn though is that Mike Knox very well might do the coolest looking cross body ever. I was thrilled with the winner, not because I
m a huge fan of Yoshi Tatsu but because I love his music so much...
**1/2*



*R-Truth and John Morrison vs. Big Show and The Miz*










They kept it quick but I thought it was still pretty good. Everyone got involved in the match and most of the exchanges were kept quick. Big Show played the role of lofty veteran really well in the match, he got himself involved at all the right times. 
****


*Cody Rhodes vs. Ted DiBiase Jr. vs. Randy Orton*










This was really good. Great story telling in the match with Cody and Ted really trying to work together but not being able to let the other guy win. My favorite moment of the match was when Cody and Ted were fighting each other while Orton was down. As Orton began to get back to his feet they looked right at each other and just stopped fighting to attack Orton again. I would have liked to see a little more of all 3 guys going after each other but they were limited in time and had to make the decision between having more false finishes and cool moves or telling a good story. I think they made the right choice. 
****1/4*


_
Money in the Bank Ladder Match:_
*Kane vs. Christian vs. Kofi Kingston vs. MVP vs. Matt Hardy vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Evan Bourne vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler*










More guys does not make for a better match. WWE really needs to learn this lesson with MITB matches. The amount of time spent selling certain moves was shocking. I think McIntyre fell asleep waiting for his cue to get back in the ring. And the amazing thing is that I don't think anyone even noticed. I'm not even sure what move was supposed to have incapacitated him for so long. He was just the worst example of insanely long selling but there were plenty more. They simply had too many people in the match for this to work well. At least they edited out the part at the end where it took Swagger forever to get the briefcase. I'll give it a decent rating for the spots but this is probably the worst MITB I've ever seen.
***3/4*



*Triple H vs. Sheamus*

Another very good match (maybe not the classic that Jerry Lawler claimed it was but still really good). Sheamus was trying to prove that he belonged in this match. He had just lost his title and wasn't exactly booked as the strongest champion. This was really his chance to show that he belonged in the ring with a top guy. I think he did as well as he could have hoped for. Triple H let him control for a good portion of the match and Sheamus was really looking strong for the whole match. The ending was very clever. Triple H appeared to me knocked unconscious but as Sheamus was picking him up Triple H hit the Pedigree out of nowhere for the win. I liked that is just looked like Sheamus made a single mistake rather than him really getting his ass kicked.
*****

*

CM Punk w/The Straight Edge Society vs. Rey Mysterio*










I would have liked this to go a little longer but for what time it got it was amazing. CM Punk was such a good heel in this. From the devastating moves he was hitting on Rey to his evil grins whenever he thought he had the match won CM Punk was the perfect heel. Rey very well might be the best underdog babyface ever and this performance was no exception. If they had 10 more minutes this would have been a classic. Can't ask for anymore though, favorite match on the card up to this point. 
****1/2*


_No Holds Barred_:
*Vince McMahon vs. Bret Hart*

This was a lot of fun at first but they really needed to cut this in half. I mean let the hart family beat Vince up, have Bret hit a few moves and slap in the sharpshooter for the win. Everyone is happy and Bret gets his nice moment with his family. Instead they just kept going with it. It got to the point where I was actually feeling bad for Vince. Far too long. 
*1/4**




_
World Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*Chris Jericho(c) vs. Edge*










This is proof enough for me that edge can still have a great match. Jericho really brought his A game to this one and his heel actions fit his character to perfection. You see Jericho really has a huge ego and believes that he is the best no matter what. So at first he didn't cheat or even attempt to go after Edge's recently healed ankle. It wasn't until Jericho couldn't put Edge away that he attacked the ankle and it wasn't until that failed that he outright cheated. The match got plenty of time to develop and there isn't much I can complain about. Cool post match spot too. 
******



*Mickie James, Kelly Kelly, Eve, Gail Kim, and Beth Phoenix vs. Michelle McCool, Layla, Alicia Fox, Maryse and Vickie Guerrero*

This wasn't too bad. I mean most of the match was just a long sequence of the Divas hitting big moves on each others. Vickie did OK early on, she made the fans really want to see her get beat up, but it was embarrassing at the end. Bad ending aside it was kind of fun.
*3/4**


_
WWE Championship Match:_
*Batista(c) vs. John Cena*










This really shows you how much a storyline can add to a match. I mean if I watched this without any knowledge of the back story between these two and the commentators never mentioned any of it I don't think this match would have been all that great. Take a DDT that Batista hit early on in the match to take control of things. Yeah it looked cool but without context it's just a move but when you know that Batista broke Cena's neck last time they had a match together (or at least that's what they claimed in the build) that one move meant so much. The end of the match could not have been any better. You had the top guys in the company in the ring, they hated each other, there was an awesome storyline about why they hated each other, and they went all out against each other. It wasn't very long but it didn't need to be. They told a complete story in a limited amount of time. Incredible match.
******



*Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker*

Perfection. I really cannot think of a single thing that is wrong with this match. It was captivating from bell to bell. I'm still not sure if the Undertaker injured his leg or not in the match. Regardless the leg work was done so well. I loved the facial expression from Michales when he realized Undertaker hurt his leg. The spot where Shawn hit a moonsault from the top rope through the announce table but he hit his legs instead of his chest might have been my favorite moment of the match.

From the beginning with Michaels getting his ass handed to him in the match that he had wanted for a full year to the final act of defiance from Shawn where he slapped Undertaker in the face this was truly amazing. The way that they spaced out all the finishers worked really well. I think Undertaker might have hit a chokeslam before the midway point in the match. It created a feel that this could end at any time. I feel like I'm all over the place with this review but I just keep finding different things to praise about this match. Shawn Michaels ended his career with his best match ever and one of the best matches by anyone that I've ever seen.
*******​


This is one of the best Wrestlemanias that I remember watching. The undercard was really enjoyable and the main events delivered. I feel like all the big matches had really compelling stories to them. If MITB had been on par with some of the other ones they've had I'm not sure which if any I would be putting ahead of WM 26. The production value was impressive as well. I was loved some of the camera shots that they were able to get during certain matches. It made me feel like I was almost inside the ring with them.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Wrestlemania V (***)

Haku v Hercules (***): A solid opener with two of the most underrated wrestlers of their time. Herc’s first Mania win in 4 chances.

Twin Towers v The Rockers (****): Two opposite style teams that compliment each other perfectly. This is what a tag team match should be.

Brutus the Barber v Ted DiBiase (***): A decent match. The ending was disappointing. It was as if they didn’t know what to do. No haircut.

Rougeau Bros. w/J. Hart v Bushwhackers (***): A comedy match mostly. A nice kick to the ribs of Butch while he was in an abdominal stretch. More solid tag team wrestling.

Mr. Perfect v Blue Blazer (***): Great action, but too short. Owen pulls off his patented crucifix pin,and Mr.Perfect gets his 1st Mania win

Demolition (C) v Barbarian, Warlord, and Mr Fuji (**): Yearly manager participates match, with the titles on the line as the twist. Boring.

Dino Bravo v Ronny Garvin (**): Sloppy, slow, but not long. Snuka being introduced for no reason at the beginning was the highlight.

Brainbusters v Strikeforce (****): Wouldn’t be Mania without “Chico.” Arn’s first Mania, and he and Tito work well together. Martel turns.

Andre le Giant v Jake the Snake Guest ref: John Studd (****): Pretty much a dream match. Andre isn’t in top form, but still worked a good one. Studd and Heenan helped carry the action, and all four men kept it interesting. Dibiase even had a run in.

Hart Foundation v Hammer and Honky (****):The Hammer and Honky work well together, Harts get revenge against Jimmy Hart, commentary nails it.

Ultimate Warrior (C) v Rick Rude (**): Rude is a great salesman, but Warrior botches bring this match down. The Brain gets botchy-slammed. The pace picked up, Rude with a surprise win, but The Warrior even botched the run back to the locker room.

Red Rooster v Bobby Heenan (**): Bobby being in this match gives it an extra star, but it was Hardy v Sting-short. Brooklyn Brawler appears.

Randy Savage (C) v Hulk Hogan (****): Predictable, but Savage makes it a better than average match. Hogan no-sells the Flying Elbow Drop, of course.

Overall this isn’t one of my favorite Manias. It’s still okay, but the Atlantic City crowd is disappointing again. Hogan winning his second World Title does nothing for me, and I still think he comes off as a douche in this feud.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bravo/Garvin is pretty high up on my worst Wrestlemania matches list. Dino Bravo in general is seriously fucking awful.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Going kinda high on Wrestlemania 5 dont you think? Especially since the main event has been scientifically linked to my high blood pressure. And the undercard (barring Rude pinning Warrior, which gets a ******* rating from me since it has Ravishing Rick Rude pinning the anabolic Warrior) was pretty shitty.

Hogan no sold alot of shit, but none of it pissed me off as that match. Because it came out of nowhere, ruined any kind of story the match had, and was basically reduced a classic from Savage to trash.

Also, dont hate on Dino Bravo. He filled a 80000 person arena brother


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

His house and corpse were filled with 80,000 bullets as well.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

And youre saying this type of incident is out of the ordinary in your united states?

Fascinating.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Great review on Mania 26 Fitz. I still have yet to see it, plan on buying me a blu ray player in the next few days and I'll pick up Mania 26 once I get one. I really want to see Taker/Shawn II, and Cena/Batista, I thought their Summerslam match was awesome. Also kinda want to see Jericho/Edge.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

redeadening said:


> And youre saying this type of incident is out of the ordinary in your united states?
> 
> Fascinating.


Nah that happened in the most dangerous place in the world...

Canada.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I thought parts of the Michaels-Taker Wrestlemania sequel were too forced and attempted to be epic for the sheer sake of it. In the wm25 match the previous year they were both just immersed in trying to have a great match and I found it more convincing as a result. Both are wicked bouts though.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Just finished watching"The True Story of WrestleMania"!,The documentary itself is easily one of my top favorite WWE dvd documentary's,But the matches.....I was very disappointed with!,Most of the matches have been on other dvd's for many years and so it just makes it too common&over used(even if great ones)while they could have used so many others or just have much more of them,And I'm kinda pissed there's not even at least a Taker match!

But overall I think it's a f'n great dvd and a must-have one!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

To be honest...I didn't love the "documentary". It was good, but it wasn't enough insider background and it seemed rushed at times. They barely talked about WM 15, 16, 21, 22, 26, etc.

I was expecting them to really delve into controversies and backstage stuff like WHY they didn't go with Flair/Hogan and what the deal was with the WM 13 main event, or how HBK didn't want to drop the title at 14, or how Hogan winning at 9 was bullshit, or even what planned main events or angles that never materialized were at different times; just behind the scenes stuff with just opinions and commentary from Okerlund/Y2J/Edge/Vince etc. It was just very watered down and I didn't learn anything that I didn't already know. It was too kayfabe I guess, even though they did break kayfabe a lot, it just wasn't a documentary it was kind of a "Wrestlemania is a huge event" plug.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

True,They went with mostly the positives sides But at least they mentioned it a bit or hinted at things and that's better than nothing!

Whole&True story would have been much better,But I still think it was amazingly done with great footage and stuff!


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Is it already online?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Netflix got it today so i'd assume so.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

What is netflix?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

U Trollin or being serious?

If you are being serious its basically a DVD rental delivery service you pay a monthly fee for. Used to be only via mail but now you can download whatever they have on your computer, playstation or whatever.

Brawly Arn is and always will be a bigger deal than I am. In Arn we trust.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

No i really didn't know, don't want to buy a membership though, i rather wait a few days.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I should get Netflix. I spend way too much money on DVD's.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

But why, got a huge Media section here and normally the stuff is up really fast, downloading kinda sucks but it's something i do cause it's worth it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd prefer not to muck up my computer with a million files though. If a movie comes out I like i'd rather have it on tape than have it on my computer.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Understand that, i delete everything after watching.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Good reviews of WrestleManias, Taylor. Did you do 25? Idr.

I'd say that WrestleMania XXVI is my favorite show that WWE has ever done. It was just a complete supercard.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Good reviews of WrestleManias, Taylor. Did you do 25? Idr.
> 
> I'd say that WrestleMania XXVI is my favorite show that WWE has ever done. It was just a complete supercard.


No, I don't own that one yet. I'm sure I'll get it in the next couple weeks.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

SuperBrawl said:


> To be honest...I didn't love the "documentary". It was good, but it wasn't enough insider background and it seemed rushed at times. They barely talked about WM 15, 16, 21, 22, 26, etc.
> 
> I was expecting them to really delve into controversies and backstage stuff like WHY they didn't go with Flair/Hogan and what the deal was with the WM 13 main event, or how HBK didn't want to drop the title at 14, or how Hogan winning at 9 was bullshit, or even what planned main events or angles that never materialized were at different times; just behind the scenes stuff with just opinions and commentary from Okerlund/Y2J/Edge/Vince etc. It was just very watered down and I didn't learn anything that I didn't already know. It was too kayfabe I guess, even though they did break kayfabe a lot, it just wasn't a documentary it was kind of a "Wrestlemania is a huge event" plug.


Yeah I don't know I liked it. It was nice to hear some of the perspective the guys had on their matches and stuff. I didn't really expect them to get too deep into the politics especially on a WWE DVD. I kind of want to see what other footage is on the other 2 discs though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I should get Netflix. I spend way too much money on DVD's.


Netflix has helped me HUGE with looking for mediocre/shitty shows that contain good shit. I am very much looking forward to when I get done with all of the wrestling I'm missing (about 20-25 more DVDs, not including the occasional new mediocre/subpar release), so that I'll upgrade to blu ray and start renting actual movies.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I heard Hunter and Orton said that they didn't want to follow Michaels/Undertaker at WrestleMania 25. Is it true?




Hohenheim of Light said:


> Good reviews of WrestleManias, Taylor. Did you do 25? Idr.
> 
> I'd say that WrestleMania XXVI is my favorite show that WWE has ever done. It was just a complete supercard.


Review link?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Iunno.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> I heard Hunter and Orton said that they didn't want to follow Michaels/Undertaker at WrestleMania 25. Is it true?


yea and so did edge. and hhh said him and jericho argued to vince or whoever about not having to go after rock/hogan too, but they were told they have to b/c it was for the belt.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

SuperBrawl said:


> To be honest...I didn't love the "documentary". It was good, but it wasn't enough insider background and it seemed rushed at times. They barely talked about WM 15, 16, 21, 22, 26, etc.
> 
> I was expecting them to really delve into controversies and backstage stuff like WHY they didn't go with Flair/Hogan and what the deal was with the WM 13 main event, or how HBK didn't want to drop the title at 14, or how Hogan winning at 9 was bullshit, or even what planned main events or angles that never materialized were at different times; just behind the scenes stuff with just opinions and commentary from Okerlund/Y2J/Edge/Vince etc. It was just very watered down and I didn't learn anything that I didn't already know. It was too kayfabe I guess, even though they did break kayfabe a lot, it just wasn't a documentary it was kind of a "Wrestlemania is a huge event" plug.


Nailed it right in the head. The documentary was very shallow and really didn't give much new information. I was really hoping the DVD would be like the book "WWF WrestleMania : The Official Insider's Story" (which actually gave good stories like the WWF not allowing people in Michigan to order WM 3 by ppv because they wanted the Silverdome packed or how Hogan threatened to no show WM 9 the day of the event unless he got the strap)but with stories from the last decade. Not a bad dvd but could have been better.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I skimmed through the true story of wrestlemania on dailymotion and whilst interesting they kind of sugar coated everything. They hinted at inner conflicts and stuff i.e. Bret/Hogan, Bret/Shawn, Hogan/Flair but never really went into the details that made certain Manias really intriguing from a backstage perspective. It kind of turned into a kiss-ass fest at times too with HBK being glorified on yet another wrestling documentary. I think Shawn is the GOAT of wrestling but it's getting a bit tedious with WWE having to remind everyone of this on every new product they churn out. I wanted to hear more about how the Iron Man Match was put together, a look at the evolution of Undertaker's streak and how certain booking decisions are made in regards to the big night etc - A Day in the Life of Wrestlemania filmed in a wrestling with shadows type fashion would be far more intriguing tbh.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Going kinda high on Wrestlemania 5 dont you think? Especially since the main event has been scientifically linked to my high blood pressure. And the undercard (barring Rude pinning Warrior, which gets a ******* rating from me since it has Ravishing Rick Rude pinning the anabolic Warrior) was pretty shitty.
> 
> Hogan no sold alot of shit, but none of it pissed me off as that match. Because it came out of nowhere, ruined any kind of story the match had, and was basically reduced a classic from Savage to trash.
> 
> Also, dont hate on Dino Bravo. He filled a 80000 person arena brother


I'm big on tag team wrestling, and Mania V was too, so it gets a solid rating from me...



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Bravo/Garvin is pretty high up on my worst Wrestlemania matches list. Dino Bravo in general is seriously fucking awful.


I think Dino Bravo is absolutely terrible. I tweeted something about that with an f-bomb mixed in whilst watch Mania 5. haha... Onto Mania 6!

WM 6 (**)

Koko B. Ware v Rick Martel (***): Decent opener, but both these guys are better suited to tag matches. I love the Boston crab,the best thing to ever come out of Boston.

Colossal Connection (C) v Demolition (***): The crowd was hot. Andre can't really move much, but still does his caught in the ropes act. Andre turns face after the match.

Hercules v Earthquake (***): One of my favorite wrestlemania characters gets crushed. A test of strength between two giants. Solid and short.

Mr. Perfect v Brutus The Barber (***): Brutus continues to be crazy over. Both men get their offense in. Brutus ends Perfect's streak.

Roddy Piper v Bad News Brown (**): I feel like ref Danny Davis is in the way too much, but I guess that's part of the match's story. Just a straight up brawl with Hot Rod doing black face.

Hart Foundation v Bolsheviks (**): Squash. One move (Heart attack). @HitmanBretSHart counts with the ref, which was worth the extra star.

Tito Santana v Barbarian (***): 'Chico' continues to show up to every Mania. Barbarian's flying clothesline looked brutal. Another short one. Barbarian is a pretty agile guy for his size.

Dusty and Sapphire v Macho King and Queen Sherri (**): Mixed tag matches are usually pretty mediocre. This one is no different. Liz gets involved, and it's never bad to have the 1st lady of wrestling ringside.

Hacksaw Jim Duggan v Dino Bravo (**): Another short match. Neither guy is really a great worker, but Hacksaw is over even in Canada. Earthquake beat up Hacksaw after the match for about as long as the match itself lasted.

Orient Express v Rockers (***): Decent match. Marty sells dust in the eyes better than anyone I've ever seen. Mr. Fuji was the greatness.

Ted DiBiase v Jake the Snake (****): A great match by two of the best wrestlers of this period. The crowd was hot the whole time. The ending of this match make sense, but after a few count-outs it's a little played out on this show. Virgil takes his yearly Mania bump.

Big Bossman v Akeem w/Slick (***): The Twin Towers reunion match. DiBiase attacks pre-match. Akeem is humorous. Bossman slam in a big way. I love that Bossman can actually do a trick with the nightstick. Shows his commitment to his character.

Rick Rude v Jimmy Snuka (**): A short match. I like both, but nothing really happens. Snuka does Rude's dance, and gets a Rude Awakening. I don't think more time would have made this match any better. Neither man compliments the other's style.

Hulk Hogan v Ultimate Warrior (****): 1st time Hogan lost at Mania, or ever put someone over. Pretty epic match for two guys with no holds. A no-sell-a-thon. One of the best uses of a ref bump ever.


Not one of the better Manias. The crowd may be the second best out of the first six though (3 being the best). The matches were all pretty short, and there weren't many quality endings. The Main Event saves the show, which isn't something I expected. At times this was Count-out Mania. My mind is still blown that Hogan would put someone over at Mania... Especially a guy who lost the year before.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I just watched the True Story of Wrestlemania documentary. I found it funny that both Triple H and John Cena said they don't want to see The Undertaker's streak ever get broken.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I got Netflix yesterday and watched Big Show's documentary and enjoyed it but it should have been longer. They didn't get into hardly any feuds he had which was disappointing. I am now in the process of watching the 50 greatest superstars documentary. I will watch true story of wrestlemania after that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Jake vs Dibiase from Wrestlemania 6 was the best match on the card

Come at me bro


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Well I went to go buy a ppv dvd today from wal-mart, didn't have a particular event in mind, was just gonna see what they had. Anyway, I ended up going elsewhere and found Triple H's King of Kings dvd bundled with Hogans Unreleased Collectors series 3 disc for $20. So I bought that. So now I have Triple H's dvd and Hogans dvd. I found it odd on the back of the Hogan cover it says the 3 disc set is packed with 247 matches, yes 247. Obviously thats a typo, there are 27. Should be interesting, I'm a fan of Trips, though I've seen 80% of the matches on his set, and Hogan is ok with me, not a huge fan, but don't hate the guy either. Glad there are some nice WCW gems to watch on there though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Cena/HBK/HHH is the best triple threat since the two HHH/HBK/Benoit matches.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What about Backlash 2004? Which basically had the same three people as Wrestlemania.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Forgot that. Edited my post. And what do you mean basically the same three people? It was the same three people.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol yeah, thats what i meant, same three guys.

Only difference, this time it was Shawn who was doing the tapping.

Not gonna disagree though, cant immediately think of any Triple Threat id put ahead of Cena vs Triple H vs Shawn. Great match. Buildup was garbage but the match itself was exciting as hell. One of the best Triple Threats in history


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Jake vs Dibiase from Wrestlemania 6 was the best match on the card
> 
> Come at me bro



No doubt about it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Jake getting angry and slamming his hands against the mat when Dibiase weaselled out of the DDT > everything any wrestler has done in the last two years


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Jake getting angry and slamming his hands against the mat when Dibiase weaselled out of the DDT > everything any wrestler has done in the last two years


I think this is where RKO got his homosexual dry hump the ring move that he's always doing.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Ownage™ said:


> Cena/HBK/HHH is the best triple threat since the two HHH/HBK/Benoit matches.


True.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Cena/HBK/HHH is the best triple threat since the two HHH/HBK/Benoit matches.


Can't really disagree with that off the top of my head. HBK/Benoit/HHH are two of the three best triple threat matches of all time as far as I'm concerned. I'm put Mania 20 number 1, Backlash number 3, and I'd stick Taker/Rock/Angle from Vengeance 2002 in at number 2. I rate all of them very closely together.

And Cena/HBK/HHH is up there as well now. Was such an awesome, fun match.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

That was an awesome bout unfortunately marred by perhaps the worse build up to a world title match in WWE history. You have three top guys fighting for the title and to hype up this encounter they are seen backstage making sexual innuendos.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Jake getting angry and slamming his hands against the mat when Dibiase weaselled out of the DDT > everything any wrestler has done in the last two years


Batista yelling "I hate you too!" at a little boy in his last man standing match against Cena rivals it.



Henry Hill said:


> That was an awesome bout unfortunately marred by perhaps the worse build up to a world title match in WWE history. You have three top guys fighting for the title and to hype up this encounter they are seen backstage making sexual innuendos.


Yeah the build was awful.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

What did you guys think of Bragging Rights 2010?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> What did you guys think of Bragging Rights 2010?


Not a good show. Danielson/Ziggler was great but everything else was forgettable or bad. The elimination tag might have been alright, I don't remember.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I feel the exact same way, main event was pretty weak, bragging rights match was mediocre, buried alive was sadly boring.

That show has really prevented me from buying Survivor Series & TLC.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Survivor Series and TLC were good.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Was Orton/Barrett any better?

I think Braggin Rights was the worst show of the year.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

how good (or dissapointing) is the 9/22/80 Bob Backlund vs Harley Race match????


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> Was Orton/Barrett any better?


Nah. The under-card was really good though.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Is Cena/HBK/HHH better than Cena/Christian/Jericho from Vengeance '05?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Wrestlemania VII (**)

Rockers v Faces of Fear (***): Hacksaw commentates, the match is solid, and there’s a bunch of “Weasel” chants for Heenan. Good opener. Marty takes a beating, HBK saves the day, and Barbarian still does beastly clotheslines.

Dino Bravo v Texas Tornado (*): Such a bad match. Dino Botcho continues to be the worst worker at Mania. Dino should never climb the ropes. About half the spots were botched in one way or another.

Warlord v Davey Boy Smith (***): Better than I expected. Was basically just a better version of Hercules v Billy Jack Haynes from Mania III. Warlord rocking the full nelson gimmick from that match and all.

Hart Foundation (C) v Nasty Boys (**): Nasties are like a team of two Dino Bravos. Boring, limited, and new tag team champions. Harts carry the match, as the Boys literally only have one move, punching.

Blindfold Match: Rick Martel v Jake the Snake (***): A great comedy match. Heenan’s commentary is hilarious. Some post-match Damien action. The crowd makes this match work on every level.

Undertaker (1-0) v Jimmy Snuka (**): Taker’s first win at Mania. The match is pretty average, not long, and the finish is botched. It’s cool that someone like Superfly was the beginning of the streak, but the match isn’t either man’s best.

Ultimate Warrior v Randy Savage (****): Would have been a five star match if not for the anti-climatic ending.Warrior’s best match I’ve seen. They both threw everything and the kitchen sink at each other. Savage could bring a great match out of anyone.

Demolition v Kitao and Tenryu (**): Quick match, sloppy, but Tenryu gets down at Wrestlemania. This should have gotten a little more time. A few stiff chops, and a powerbomb highlight his night/this match.

Big Bossman v Mr. Perfect (C) (****): Not much of a pay-off for the Bossman, but the match was quality. Mr.Perfect sells with the best of them. Andre comes out near the end, but the match was great even before that. Good back and forth.

Greg Valentine v Earthquake (***): The Hammer can’t get Quake’s big legs into a FIgure 4. Not a straight squash of Mania legend, Valentine.

Power and Glory v Legion of Doom (**): Talk about squash. Herc gets knocked out of the ring, Doomsday Device, and end.

Virgil w/Roddy Piper v Ted DiBiase (***): Decent action, but good thing it didn’t go longer. Piper was more interesting than the match. Sherri comes out to join the Million Dollar Man after the match.

Tito Santana v The Mountie w/Jimmy Hart (**): Tito is the only reason this gets 2 stars. Mountie Cattle prods Chico like he’s Scott Hall. Prior to that, Tito landed his patented flying forearm. Nothing else happens.

Sgt. Slaughter (C) v Hulk Hogan (***): A bit boring, lacked logic at points, but no one closes a match like Hogan. Fans going crazy helps match quality. Neither of these two guys have many wrestling chains in them, but they did what they could.


Not my favorite Mania. Ultimate Warrior and Randy Savage was the true main event in my eyes. I’m still shocked by the greatness of that match. Hogan ripping the Iraqi flag was kind of f’d up. Ventura not being there sucked, but Bobby the Brain is the closest you’ll find to The Body’s greatness on the mic. It was cool that Hercules, Valentine, and Tito Santana were all a part of the show, but it sucks they all got squashed. This was an Epic mania because Taker’s streak began here, but aside from Savage/Warrior, there’s not much else I’d apply the e-word (epic) too.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Is Cena/HBK/HHH better than Cena/Christian/Jericho from Vengeance '05?


Yeah.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Was Dolph's match one of the highlights of the night?


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

InYourFace said:


> Was Dolph's match one of the highlights of the night?


On Bragging Rights? Dolph/Bryan was the only highlight of the night, the rest of the card was trash.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Dolph/Bryan is WWE's MOTY in 2010.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Wrestlemania 2 

1.Match
Single 
Don Muraco vs Paul Orndorff *

4.5/10

*
2.Match
Interconitenental Championship
Single
Randy Macho Man Savage vs Georg Steel* 

6.0/10*

3.Match
Single
Jake the Snake Roberts vs George Wells *

5.0.
*


4.Match
Boxing Match
"Rowdy" Roddy Piper vs. Mr. T *

-
*
5.Match
WWF Womens Championship:
Fabulous Moolah (c) vs. Velvet McIntyre *

3.0/10

*
6.Match
Nikolai Volkoff vs. Corporal Kirchner *

1.0

*7.Match
20-Man-Battle-Royal
Jimbo Covert (Chicago Bears), Pedro Morales, Tony Atlas, Ted Arcidi, Harvey Martin (Dallas Cowboys), Danny Spivey, Hillbilly Jim, King Tonga, Iron Sheik, Ernie Holmes (Pittsburgh Steelers), Bee Brian Blair, Jumpin Jim Bronzel, Big John Studd, Bill Fralic (Atlanta Falcons), Bret “Hitman” Hart, Jim “Anvil” Neidhart, Russ Francis (San Francisco 49ers), Bruno Sammartino, William “Refrigerator” Perry (Chicago Bears) und Andre The Giant *

5.0


*8.Match
WWF Tag Team Championship:
Greg Valentine & Brutus Beefcake vs. The British Bulldogs *

6.0!*

9.Match
Single
Hercules Hernandez vs. Ricky Steamboat *

4.5
*
10. Match
Adrian Adonis (w/ Jimmy Hart) vs. Uncle Elmer *

-*

11. Match
Terry Funk & Hoss Funk (w/ Jimmy Hart) vs. Tito Santana & Junk Yard Dog 
*
5.2

*
Main Event
WWF Titel
Steel Cage Match
Hulk Hogan vs King Kong Bundy *

5.5
--------------
*Wrestlemania 3* 

*
1. Match
Tag Team Match
Can-Am Connection vs. Cowboy Bob Orton & Magnificent Muraco* 

5.0/10*

2. Match
Single
Hercules vs. Billy Jack Haynes *

3.0 /10*

3. Match
King Kong Bundy, Little Tokyo & Lord Littlebrook vs. Hillbilly Jim, Little Beaver & Haiti Kid *

-
*
4. Match
Single
Harley Race vs. Junk Yard Dog *

2.0/10

*
5. Match
Tag Team Match
Rougeaus Brothers vs. Dream Team *

6.0
*

6. Match
Hair vs. Hair Match
Roddy Rowdy Piper vs. Adrian Adonis *

4.0/10


*7. Match
6 Men Tag Team Match
Hart Foundation & Danny Davis vs. British Bulldogs & Tito Santana *

6.5

*
8.Match
Single
“The Natural” Butch Reed vs. Koko B. Ware *

2.0/10*


9. Match
Single
WWF Intercontinental Championship
Macho Man Randy Savage vs. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat 
*
8.0/10
*
10. Match
Single
Jake "The Snake" Roberts vs. Honky Tonk Man 
*

5.0/10*

11. Match
Tag Team Match
Nikolai Volkoff & Iron Sheik vs. Killer Bees *

3.0

*
Main Event
Single
WWF Championship:
Hulk Hogan vs. Andre The Giant *

7.5/10
----------------------*
Survivor Series 1987

1.Match
Survivor Series 10 Man Tag Team Elimination
Brutus Beefcake, Jake Roberts, Jim Duggan, Randy Savage & Ricky Steamboat vs. Danny Davis, Hercules, King Harley Race, Ron Bass & The Honky Tonk Man*

6.5/10
*
2.Match
Survivor Series 10 Woman Tag Team Elimination
Dawn Marie , Donna Christianello, Sensational Sherri & ￼The Glamour Girls (Judy Martin & Leilani Kai) vs. Rockin' Robin, The Fabulous Moolah, ￼The Jumping Bomb Angels (Itsuki Yamazaki & Noriyo Tateno) & Velvet McIntyre
*
6.0/10
*
3.Match
Survivor Series 10 Man Tag Team Elimination
Demolition (Ax & Smash), The Bolsheviks (Boris Zhukov & Nikolai Volkoff), The Dream Team (Dino Bravo & Greg Valentine), The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart) & The Islanders (Haku & Tama) vs. Strike Force (Rick Martel & Tito Santana), The British Bulldogs (Davey Boy Smith & The Dynamite Kid), The Killer Bees (B. Brian Blair & Jim Brunzell), The Rougeau Brothers (Jacques Rougeau & Raymond Rougeau) & The Young Stallions (Jim Powers & Paul Roma)
*
6.0/10
*

Main Event
￼Survivor Series Ten Man Tag Team Elimination
Andre The Giant, Butch Reed, King Kong Bundy, Rick Rude & The One Man Gang vs. Bam Bam Bigelow, Don Muraco, Hulk Hogan, Ken Patera & Paul Orndorff*


7.0/10


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

admiremyclone said:


> I just watched the True Story of Wrestlemania documentary. I found it funny that both Triple H and John Cena said they don't want to see The Undertaker's streak ever get broken.


Triple H was a lying sack of shit when he was talking about WM 18. On The Game DVD (I think that's the one) documentary, he was talking about how Jericho/Triple H deserved to go on last because the title match should always close the show.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> Triple H was a lying sack of shit when he was talking about WM 18. On The Game DVD (I think that's the one) documentary, he was talking about how Jericho/Triple H deserved to go on last because the title match should always close the show.


The Game DVD was all kayfabe from what I remember.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Razor King said:


> The Game DVD was all kayfabe from what I remember.


It was a mixture iirc.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The point is, well, the match that packed the arena should main event.

Which match packed the arena in Wrestlemania 8?


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Two thumbs up on The True Story of Wrestlemania. It's a must have for true wrestling fans.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> Was Dolph's match one of the highlights of the night?


His matches at Survivor Series and TLC were both good. Not outstanding though.



JoeRulz said:


> Dolph/Bryan is WWE's MOTY in 2010.


Nah.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

redeadening said:


> Which match packed the arena in Wrestlemania 8?


Edge/Booker

Fans wanted to see the hometown boy win because they knew he rightfully deserved to get that Japanese shampoo commercial.

edit- I thought you wrote 18. Can't read today.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

WrestleMania 8 sold for Flair Savage, Hogan wasn't the draw he use to be in 92, plus Sid wasn^t long in the Company and wasn't really ovee then.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Is it fair to say that about 90% of the people watched Wrestlemania for Rock/Hogan? I remember around the time people weren't really that into the Jericho/Triple H story and the rest of the card was absolutely positively average. 

Has there ever been another show that was such a one-match event?

As a kid at the time of Wrestlemania 8, I was watching for The Undertaker because I liked that he scared me. And I was watching for Savage/Flair because Savage was and is the man.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Shawn Michaels : Heartbreak and Triumph DVD*

I was just wondering what you guys thought of the Heartbreak and Triumph HBK DVD. I think it is brilliant, after watching it I had a new found respect for Shawn. What did you guys think?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Shawn Michaels : Heartbreak and Triumph DVD*

It was pretty great, but skipped some of his darkest most assholish moments.

One Night Only with Davey Boy comes to mind.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Shawn Michaels : Heartbreak and Triumph DVD*

One of the best dvd releases (documentaries). They didn't get in-depth as everyone would like (and they usually don't) but still very good


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Derek said:


> Edge/Booker
> 
> Fans wanted to see the hometown boy win because they knew he rightfully deserved to get that Japanese shampoo commercial.
> 
> edit- I thought you wrote 18. Can't read today.


That japanese shampoo commercial is Edge's Wrestlemania moment.



admiremyclone said:


> Is it fair to say that about 90% of the people watched Wrestlemania for Rock/Hogan? I remember around the time people weren't really that into the Jericho/Triple H story and the rest of the card was absolutely positively average.
> 
> Has there ever been another show that was such a one-match event?
> 
> As a kid at the time of Wrestlemania 8, I was watching for The Undertaker because I liked that he scared me. And I was watching for Savage/Flair because Savage was and is the man.


Well, we did have asshole Taker beating the living fuck out of an old man for no reason until THE ENFORCER~! spinebusted his ass.

MOTN in my opinion.

Now, while Savage vs Flair was light years better than Sid vs Hogan and had a better feud, my question remains, who packed the arena? Hogan was still the biggest name, yet the title, the feud, and the draw of Flair vs Savage is VERY enticing.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Shawn Michaels : Heartbreak and Triumph DVD*



redeadening said:


> It was pretty great, but skipped some of his darkest most assholish moments.
> 
> One Night Only with Davey Boy comes to mind.


Why did you skip those? Those moments were the entire meat of his story


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Shawn Michaels : Heartbreak and Triumph DVD*

They mentioned alot of them. But he did some absolutely dark shit. Sick by even wrestling standards. Those, they werent mentioned.

One Night Only, is one of those moments


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Shawn Michaels : Heartbreak and Triumph DVD*

Awesome DVD. My first wrestling DVD as a matter of fact.

Might have to go and re-watch it.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Shawn Michaels : Heartbreak and Triumph DVD*



redeadening said:


> They mentioned alot of them. But he did some absolutely dark shit. Sick by even wrestling standards. Those, they werent mentioned.
> 
> One Night Only, is one of those moments


Yeah, but his book touched on that stuff in some pretty decent detail. He said something along the lines of Davey was booked to win in his home country, but Shawn stated "if you want me to get a ton of heat, let me screw him over and take the title from him!"

Man, did it work. People are still complaining about it 14 years later!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Shawn Michaels : Heartbreak and Triumph DVD*

Its not about the country. That i had no problem with. People job in their home towns all the time.

Davey dedicated the match to his sister who was dieing of cancer.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

InYourFace said:


> Was Dolph's match one of the highlights of the night?


Definitely one of the better matches at Survivor Series. The first 4 matches were all of similar high quality, but that's where it peaked. The main events were very dull.

TLC was a good show all round, but Ziggler's triple threat ladder match was too short. Good for what it produced, except the Russo-like ending.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> *Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker*
> 
> Perfection. I really cannot think of a single thing that is wrong with this match. It was captivating from bell to bell. I'm still not sure if the Undertaker injured his leg or not in the match. Regardless the leg work was done so well. I loved the facial expression from Michales when he realized Undertaker hurt his leg. The spot where Shawn hit a moonsault from the top rope through the announce table but he hit his legs instead of his chest might have been my favorite moment of the match.
> 
> ...


Good job with these WrestleMania reviews man! I had the privalige to go to this WrestleMania and it was absolutely awe-inspiring being their live for Shawn's last match and possibly Undertaker's greatest performance of his career. I got to see their match at WM25 live too but I couldn't really put one over the other. Both are all time classics and my top 2 favorite matches/moments as a wrestling fan. WM25 had a better electric aura surrounding it and was more of an epic, imo. WM26 was some of the absolute best storytelling in a match you could ever ask for, and again, Taker's performance was legendary. Both are definitely matches of perfection.

Here's my review for WM26 match. I need to watch it again: 



Spoiler: Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels











*STREAK vs. CAREER*
Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels

_* "If I can't beat you, I have no career!" *_

Defiance is what Shawn Michaels has brought to Undertaker to make this rematch happen. Shawn was told “there are plenty of other guys” he could face at WrestleMania XXVI but Shawn responded almost prophetically, “Not for me.” Last year, _Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels_ needed to happen for the fans but this year I believe it needed to happen for Shawn Michaels. 

Everything Shawn has gone through from Ric Flair’s retirement to the injuries and the obsessions have fatefully built to this final larger-than-life encounter. This time Undertaker's phenomenal 17-0 winning Streak is on the line but so is Shawn Michaels' incredible 25 year career.

The conditions here were ideal: Shawn was on a “relentless pursuit for perfection” and the Undertaker is the only one for him to create that ultimate WrestleMania moment. The only way to win this match is by pin-fall or submission because Shawn wants a definitive winner – no excuses or escapes. 

This match has been called “the most anticipated match in WrestleMania history.” Personally, last year was the most anticipated match of all time for me but anytime it’s _The Deadman vs. The Heartbreak Kid_ the excitement is astronomical. This has to be one of the Top 5 biggest WrestleMania matches of all time.

People said they had the greatest WrestleMania match ever at WrestleMania XXV. I made that statement myself. After their classic performance at WrestleMania XXV I couldn’t have asked for more as a wrestling fan. People also said it would be impossible for them to top or even match the year before. Yet, one year later, Shawn and Undertaker are at WrestleMania again giving us more and then some! 

I want to point out something I loved about their entrances this year - they are perfect! Shawn didn't zip line over the crowd or ascend from the heavens this year. No, he came out just as the regular SHAWN MICHAELS which is much more special for a lifelong fan like me. 

Undertaker, however, rose from the depths of Hell dressed like the Grim Reaper of Souls coming to put Shawn’s career to rest. Simple things like that put the match on another for me before the action even begins. Shawn's throat cut gesture is absolutely the perfect way to start this epic rematch because he's figuratively slapping death right in the face.

Shawn and Undertaker are here to END IT and they have to take the other man out as quickly as possible before any mistakes are made because as we saw last year, Shawn's one mistake cost him the match. Neither man can afford that this time so I appreciate how they both brought the fire out from the opening bell. 

Unfortunately, Undertaker made a HUGE mistake in delivering his Old School which injured his knee in the opening moments of the biggest match of his career. This only puts me on the brink of uncertainty more because it would be a believable story if Shawn beat an injured Undertaker to break the Streak and save his career.










I loved Shawn’s focused attack to Undertaker’s knee. We see brilliant psychology at play from Shawn when he feigned a Sweet Chin Music attempt to expose the severity of Undertaker’s injury. Once Shawn knew Undertaker was hurt it was like blood in the water and he viciously attacked. From the stiff kicks to the knee to Shawn applying the Figure Four leg-lock and Ankle lock, we see that Shawn’s determination but also adaptation he’s learned. Shawn used weapons of past WrestleMania opponents which tell us on a beautiful piece of his storybook career. It’s a case of what doesn’t kill you only makes you stronger, but you also can use what almost killed you to damage another.

This isn’t just a match for the ages but it’s a match of their careers. They not only incorporated callback spots from Shawn’s WrestleMania 21 and XXIV matches but I saw things that go back even further in their own rivalry together. Spots such as Undertaker driving Shawn’s back into the steel post with intentions of reinjuring Shawn’s back and also putting the match on an even plain field since his knee is injured in such a high stakes contest. I couldn’t believe Undertaker again would risk crippling himself with the suicide dive but Shawn intervened again by torpedoing his body into The Deadman’s knees. This is an absolutely fine wrestling match. 

There are several spots in this match I love such as Shawn’s kip up straight into the Chokeslam and Undertaker sacrificing his knees to block the diving elbow drop. But one I really marked out for was the play on their WrestleMania XXV finish mixed with a callback from Undertaker’s WrestleMania 8 match with the Tombstone Piledriver on the floor! Now that was sick! It also looked like a move of desperation from Undertaker considering he was almost at a loss of breath after.

That brings me to Undertaker’s selling overall in this match which is nothing short of flawless. Undertaker sold his injury like his leg was hanging to his body by a thread. It may be the best selling I’ve ever seen in a wrestling match. The two Last Ride attempts were awesome. In the first attempt Undertaker’s knees gave out. In the second attempt I thought Undertaker sold his injury exceptional well when he spun around with Shawn in his hands so that his knees could get under him enough to hit the Last Ride with as much force as possible! 

It felt like Undertaker was working with a legit injury the entire match. The pain on his face, the strain in his voice as he yells and the heavy breathing all sold to me that this may be not only one of the most physically enduring matches of his career but the toughest test of his life! But I still can’t get over what may be Undertaker’s best performance selling the knee. I find all of his limping, striking his leg and grabbing the ropes just to stand up to be such an incredible showcase of the man’s greatness.

Shawn was great too. I swear when Shawn has a pained, emotionally frustrated look on his face with his arm stretched forward in the air almost searching for an extra source of strength, it is one of the most powerful things for me in some of his matches. That is one of the reasons why I have always gotten so emotionally wound up in his matches. I am still amazed at Shawn’s showcase of athleticism.

What I call the Moonsault of Death has to be one of the most amazing sights I have ever witnessed live. Shawn landed on Undertaker’s knees and may have snapped them. Much like the suicide dive Undertaker took at WrestleMania XXV, the move may not have hit the way it was intended to hit but the results fit the story of the match. The story naturally came together and they are able to create art from it because of their extraordinary chemistry together. You would think Shawn wanted to obliterate Undertaker’s knees they way he landed on them with so much rage. 

I totally bought into the false finishes at the end. Shawn gave Undertaker one of the biggest Sweet Chin Musics ever and I swear I had flashbacks to WrestleMania XII at that point only this time I wasn’t cheering for the match to be over. I was in the crowd shouting, “NO! NO! NO! KICK OUT!!!” The guy in front of me turned around with a smile on his face when Taker barely kicked out. Now that I think about it he should have been too busy marking out hard too. I was freaking losing my mind for everything they did and I’m still fascinated with the match and not with how the crowd is reacting. 

When Undertaker caught Shawn for the Chokeslam after another SCM attempt, he looked like he was about to cry as he struggled to go over and hit him with another Tombstone! Every time I get to this point in the match I say to myself this is one of the most beautiful matches I’ve ever seen. I thought the second Tombstone was it too much like last year it took two Tombstones to put Shawn away but it wasn’t. I don’t know if everyone caught it but Undertaker kicking Shawn in the head was so bad ass! This match is the quintessential showdown in the desert between, in my opinion, the two greatest ever!










The closing moments are once again excellent storytelling in a dramatic finish reminiscent of two years ago when Shawn retired Ric Flair. That is where Shawn's road to this point began and now the career of the greatest performer ever ends in the most dramatic way. Within the context of the storyline of the match, it was definitely a case of Michaels earning Undertaker's ultimate respect. The streak is important to Undertaker, but he was just exasperated that Michaels wouldn't stay down and wasn't sure he wanted to end it all. Michaels never wanted Undertaker to go easy on him.

Shawn demanded Undertaker give him everything he had even if it meant Shawn had to signal the finish himself because as Shawn profoundly and prophetically stated if he couldn’t beat Undertaker he doesn’t need to wrestle any more. Hell no to Shawn staying down, Undertaker HAD to be the one to end Shawn Michaels’ career and Shawn made sure the end happened. 

The slap to the face certainly reassured Undertaker to lay the nail in. Shawn was defiant until the end with the cut throat gesture and slap, and Undertaker was defiant in sacrificing his knees and maybe Shawn’s neck in a jumping, SPIKE Tombstone Piledriver from Hell! For the love of God what a masterpiece!










It is inevitable for comparisons to be made between the WrestleMania XXV match and this one so I’ll tell you what I think. WrestleMania XXV had an electric aura to it that made every second essentially EPIC. The crowd was without question better too which made for a better atmosphere. This match isn’t as polished as WMXXV. It’s a little rougher, there’s an extra emphatic statement in every move. Because of the added stipulations and the break-neck pace from the start, there is a sense of urgency here so intense that makes the entire match feel like a 24-minute finishing stretch. 

As for which match is the better of the two? Honestly, I can't give you a definite answer. Both matches completely captured my imagination and indeed represent everything I love about wrestling. WrestleMania XXV is an absolute thrill ride and XXVI is an enduring, emotional story for the ages. I hold both as the two greatest WrestleMania matches ever.









*THE ULTIMATE WRESTLEMANIA MOMENT*

My eyes did tear up when Undertaker opened up for Shawn and the world to see more of his emotions as if we hadn’t seen enough in his enduring performance. I respect and admire these two men more than any other wrestlers and here they created the ultimate WrestleMania moment. 

The story of Shawn Michaels’ career these last couple of years has almost been biblical. Shawn has never hid his faith from us. He devotes his life to submitting himself to a higher cause. This is difficult for any man to accomplish - religious or not – and I believe Shawn wanted that to be showcased the final stretch of his career . His obsession of tarnishing Taker's undefeated WrestleMania streak was Michaels' way of encouraging us to forego our selfish and often materialistic goals in favor of having faith and hope. At least that’s what I want to believe.










Shawn Michaels stripped himself bare of any self-centeredness - from his standard entrance to the ring to a pyro-less walk back up the ramp - all of which allowed every fan to not be distracted from the beautiful performance that he and Undertaker put on. Shawn simply said, "This is all I can offer," and he humbly gave us his best work, and for that wrestling fans will always honor him. The emotion and the beauty of these moments will be preserved in my mind forever.

*THANK YOU SHAWN ... GOODBYE*​


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That's an awesome review of the match. 

I need to get the WM 25 DVD so I can see that match again as well (I can't believe I haven't seen that one since it first aired). I would be shocked if I end up liking the WM 25 one more though. I'm a huge fan of the matches that tell these epic stories in them. I think most of my favorite matches have some kind of really big story that they tell. The first Shawn/Undertaker match was really just a "dream match." I watch indy wrestling all the time and as much as I loved the WM 25 match it seems to be a lot like WWE's version of an indy dream match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watched *SummerSlam 2009* over the weekend and was a little disappointed with parts of the show I expected to be good but I was also surprised by a few things.

*SummerSlam 2009*

*Rey Mysterio vs Dolph Ziggler:* Actually really enjoyed this match and Dolph looked really strong in it plus Mysterio can usually put on a good match with anyone given time. Really thought Ziggler did a great job in this match and proved himself as a legit contender in the WWE. I remember earlier that year he was still a joke. Great match and very well paced. - ****1/2*

*MVP vs Jack Swagger:* Really surprised that MVP won this one but I remember Swagger was on a decline at the time. Decent match for what it's worth but it didn't really seem like it fit in with the PPV. Pretty short match with some decent parts but nothing special. - ***1/4*

*Jerishow vs Cryme Tyme:* This seems to me as one of the few times Cryme Tyme actually got tag title matches and they were fairly impressive. I loved the gimmick Cryme Tyme has but I question their in ring ability at times. This match was actually pretty good though. I remember enjoying this feud and Cryme Tyme didn't look weak up against two big time superstars and Jericho always puts on a good show. Wasn't any exceptional tag match but they did a good job. - ***3/4
*
*Kane vs The Great? Khali:* Matches like this irritate me. Kane, against the right opponent can have a solid match but Khali honestly can't. He can't move around, he used to live off of that awful brain squeeze move and his matches are just boring. This match was very boring, little to no crowd reaction and thankfully it ended quick. I could see Khali putting on an actual decent match under extreme rules with weapons and such but his plain wrestling matches are awful. - *3/4**
*
Degeneration X vs Cody Rhodes & Ted DiBiase:* I really enjoyed this match. I thought Rhodes and DiBiase had great chemistry together and I really enjoyed this feud as a whole. Unfortunately it didn't elevate Legacy as high as I'd have liked but this match did not make them look like pushovers at all. DX won in the end but Legacy still looked strong in the effort and this led to two matches that made Legacy look even better. Solid match between the four of these guys. - ****1/2*
*
Christian vs William Regal:* Couldn't have been more disappointed with this match. Give Regal and Christian ten minutes in the ring (which I'm sure happened a bunch of times on ECW) and they'll put on a very good match for you. I wish this match legitimately happened, especially over Kane/Khali. I think segments like that need to be saved for TV events and not one of the top PPVs on the year. - *No Rating*
*
Randy Orton vs John Cena:* This match was so cluttered with restarts and ridiculous parts that I just couldn't enjoy much of it. Cena and Orton's feud never really clicked much for me. I enjoy much of both of them but together I haven't been that impressed although I haven't seen their HIAC or Iron Man match. The restarts in this match seemed ridiculous, especially the third one when Orton used the ropes. That gets overlooked 9/10 times and although would've been a bad ending but three restarts is enough, we get the point. I had absolutely no idea (and I'm assuming the crowd didn't either) who that was that ran into the ring and saved Orton. Strange ending but I didn't exactly hate it. Not a bad match, but once again seemed like something that would main event a Raw. I liked their match from two years before a bit better than this one. - *****

*CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy - TLC Match:* Absolutely loved this match and I'd put it as my favorite of the matches I have seen from 2009. (haven't seen Taker/HBK yet, arggh) Some nasty spots in this match and Punk fits in perfectly in a TLC environment. The Swanton off the ladder thru the announce table was breathtaking and it made alot of sense for Jeff to be more hurt than Punk. I thought the ending was really well done because in a way Hardy screwed himself out of the victory by going extreme which led Punk to hobble on up the ladder. Hardy made one last attempt which I thought was good before Punk grabbed the gold. Great to see Punk main event a big show, must mean WWE has a good amount of faith in him.The ending with Undertaker chokeslamming Punk came as a huge surprise to me and made for a good cliffhanger as to what would happen next between the two. Great match and great end to SummerSlam. - *****1/4*

Overall I'd say my two favorite matches were Punk/Jeff and Mysterio/Ziggler. Cena/Orton and Christian/Regal both disappointed me but both tag matches were better than I expected. Show had it's high points and it's low points but I enjoyed it. - *7.5/10*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Shawn Michaels : Heartbreak and Triumph DVD*

edit: nvm


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I definitely want to check out that Punk v Jeff "Charlie Sheen" Hardy match. I imagine those two could work well together.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

They really do work great together in that match and the feud as a whole was very entertaining. I'm personally not a fan of Jeff Hardy but his work in 08-09 was very good. I haven't even checked on what he's doing in TNA but I can only imagine.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The only notable (in any kind of positive way, of course) matches he's had have been against RVD on the post-Lockdown Impact last year and the two September matches against Angle.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

You just have to realize that everyone knows what a cunt Shawn was in 1997, and that he has changed since then. Not everyone wants to be completely open about the kind of person they used to be, even when giving a testimony. I have horrendous demons in my past as well that I have learned to not share anymore, not even to try using it as proof as to how much better of a person I've become.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> That's an awesome review of the match.
> 
> I need to get the WM 25 DVD so I can see that match again as well (I can't believe I haven't seen that one since it first aired). I would be shocked if I end up liking the WM 25 one more though.


Thanks. 

It's definitely a must have in your collection so you can get it on WM25 DVD or Shawn's DVD "My Journey" since it's on there too.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend My Journey. Numerous recycles, and the best new-to-DVD stuff is good but nothing special, and the WM25 match doesn't have 16:9 as an option.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Just bought WWE Royal Rumble 2011 on Blu-Ray from Wal-Mart for $20, which was a steal considering the DVD version is also included! :shocked:

- Vic


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Went to FYE and picked up the 3 disc WM 25 DVD. Probably start watching that once I finish WM 22.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Wrestlemania VIII (***)

Tito Santana v Shawn Michaels (***): Could have been a stronger match. The ending was pretty terrible. Tito was ahead of his time. A match of classic Manias v Manias to come. Sherri took off her gloves for no reason.

Undertaker (2-0) v Jake Roberts (***): Wasn't much of a match, but a strong finish. The one man not afraid of the DDT, so Jake plays it up.Paul Bearer no sells a punch from Jake, and Taker tombstones Jake on the outside.

Roddy Piper (C) v Bret Hart (*****): Strong psychological affair. Bret bleeds all over, and they both out-do one another to a perfect match. Even the pre-match promo was awesome. What a great duo in the ring.

8 Man Tag Match (***): Quick match. I thought it would be sloppier, but they all pull it off.Instead of Money in the Bank they threw this in. Bossman and Hacksaw carry the majority of the load here.

Ric Flair (C) v Randy Savage (****): The crowd was on fire. A lot of outside interference. Flair has a great first match at Mania. Too early on the card for my tastes. The ending was a little lackluster. Flair wouldn't put Randy over clean, he never wins the title clean.

Tatanka v Rick Martel (***): Filler match. Sucks for them that they had to follow the World Title match. Crowd was dead. Martel at Mania is always a plus.

Natural Disasters v Money Inc.(C) (****): A great tag match. Quake's Mania streak continues. A walkout to keep the titles. Very in character for IRS and DiBiase. The Disasters were the epitome of a power tag team.

Owen Hart v Skinner (**): The Rocket gets his first Mania win in a super short battle. Gets spit on, reversed DDT'd, but rolls him up. End.

Hulk Hogan v Sid Justice (**): Pretty lame match. The crowd was into it, but it was a mess. Whippleman became manager mid-match? The end was horrible. I guess any main event that has Papa Shango is okay, but really, it wasn't. Worst Mania finale ever?

The lineup of the event doesn't make much sense to me. The ending made even less sense. The World Title seemed like a throwaway portion of the event. All the title matches were great in their own way. Hogan and Warrior posing off at the end just makes me laugh. Hogan could have done that in the second to last match and got the same reaction. Shortest Mania up to this point, which helps in a lot of ways.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

Saw kurt angle vs kane from Wrestlemania 18 today, nothing spectacular yet it was good match. Angle's suplexes during the match looked more impressive than ever against someone of Kane's size. IMO its the best Kane match in WWE, comfortably ***1/2 for me.

What do you guys think is the best kane match in WWE?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

vs Benoit at Vengeance (?) 2004.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

IMO Bad Blood 2004, the best booked Kane match you will ever see. Unfortunately, it will never see the light of day again.

- Vic


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ahh yeah it was Bad Blood. I knew it was one of the Summer PPV's.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bad Blood was epic. Benoit pulled double duty that night and beat Kane, CLEAN. 

Today it may not look like much but back then, in the days of kayfabe that was a huge deal to ,3. Because Kane never lost clean back then. And Benoit was face, so it was quite huge when Benoit beat him like that. Not to mention Kane never tapped either. So half of Benoit's arsenal was nullified.

One of my all time favourite matches. But hey, im sure a brutal modern classic like that doesnt compare to Angle and his íncredible' suplexes which magically turn his crapfests in BESTS EVARZ.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

^^ I've never seen the Benoit/Kane match, I'll have to dig it out tomorrow and watch it.

Over the last week I've watched a few different Wrestlemanias. I started with 23 which wasn't as fun as I remember. That's not to say it was terrible by any means, but it won't go down as one of the most memorable for me.

Saying that, I thought Undertaker/Batista (******) was a hell of a lot of fun, and that has to be one of Undertaker's greatest entrances ever. The battle of the billionaires was hilarious in that it was so bad it was entertaining. Great to see Stone Cold kick some ass again, and Vinnie Mac just looks silly with a bald head half-covered in shaving foam.

Cena/Michaels is a worthy main event and Cena did a great job in this match. He definitely held his own against Michaels, apart from the lack of selling towards the end of the match. No worries though, it doesn't detract that much from the overall match. *****1/4*

Then I watched Wrestlemania 24, and from start to finish it's probably one of my favourites. Solid card from top to bottom in my opinion. The Belfast Brawl is good fun, MITB is one of my favourites (especially the Matt Hardy run in at the end), HBK/Flair (*****[/B) is a classic although I still don't believe it's the masterpiece a lot of people claim it to be. I'm one of those that feels like the emotion is lessened with each viewing because Flair went to TNA and wrestled again. I'm not judging Flair; a guy has got to make a living so fair play to him. When I saw the show live I felt the emotion and the drama. But today, not so much.

Big Show/Mayweather was a lot better than it had any right to be. Floyd was one of the better celebrity performances at a Wrestlemania. 

I absolutely adore Undertaker/Edge. I love the slow, methodical start with Edge trying to beat Undertaker down and keep him off his feet. And the near falls and false finishes were really dramatic towards the end. Both men did a fantastic job. ****1/2

Wrestlemania 25 wasn't as average an event as I remembered it being. Pretty entertaining overall, despite the ridiculously lame main event. Amazing story and build up but a very underwhelming payoff. It doesn't help that I've been underwhelmed with Triple H since....well, since forever really. What a bad way to end the 25th anniversary of Wrestlemania. I'm sticking with **1/2 for it.

Undertaker/Shawn Michaels was an instant classic, and I didn't think it was possible but I enjoyed it even more this time around. I don't think I've seen it for about a year but it blew my mind again and I was on the edge of my seat. A modern day classic and one of the best Wrestlemania matches ever. ****3/4

Now I'm settling down for the evening, watching Wrestlemania 19.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Someone wanna recommend some early 90's WWF and WCW stuff within the ***+ range? From 91-95ish, would be great.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Someone wanna recommend some early 90's WWF and WCW stuff within the ***+ range? From 91-95ish, would be great.


Quite vague, but I'll give it a go.

The Rockers vs. Orient Express - Rumble '91
Ultimate Warrior vs. Randy Savage - Wrestlemania 7
Bret Hart vs. Mr. Perfect - Summerslam '91
The Royal Rumble Match 1992
Bret Hart vs. British Bulldog - SSlam '92
Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels - SSeries '92
Bret Hart vs. Mr. Perfect - KOTR '93
Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart - Mania 10
Hbk vs. Razor Ramon Ladder Match - Mania 10
Bret vs. Owen Cage Match - SSlam '94
Bret Hart vs. Diesel - Rumble '95
Shawn Michaels vs. Jeff Jarrett - IYH
Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ladder Match - SSlam '95
Bret vs. Davey Boy - IYH

Basically just go watch all Bret Hart and HBK dvds.

WarGames - Wrestlewar '92
Sting vs. Cactus Jack Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast '92
Steamboat/Douglas vs. Pillman/Windham - Starrcade '92
Sting vs. Vader - Starrcade '92
Benoit vs. 2 Cold Scorpio - Superbrawl '93
Sting vs. Vader Strap Match - Superbrawl '93
Vader vs. Cactus Jack - HHavoc '93
Flair vs. Vader - Starrcade '93
Flair vs. Steamboat - SStampede '94
Pillman vs. Alex Wright - GAB '95


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

WM 9 (*)

Tatanka v Shawn Michaels(C) w/Luna (***): A lot of solid near falls. The ending was terrible, and HBK forgot his shoulder was worked. Some botches off the top rope with HBK. Match was good, but the longer it went, the worse it became.

Steiner Bros v Headshrinkers (****): Despite a Lesnar-like botch of the Frankensteiner, this was a great tag match. Doomsday device reversal was the highlight of the match. Headshrinkers play the evil Samoans well.

Doink(s) v Crush (**): Great ending. The rest of the match is mediocre, but nothing horrible. Ugly spinning back kick by a chubby Crush. Heel Doink is a great character.

Razor Ramon v Bob Backlund (**): Quick match. Backlund was the opposite of over, as Razor was cheered as the face.Atomic Drop carry was nice. No Razor’s Edge is never a good thing.

The Mega Maniacs v Money Inc (***): One of the longest tag matches I’ve ever seen in the WWF. Beefcake’s mask alone makes the match funny. We also finally found out what’s in Marcellus Wallace’s briefcase… “Papers.”

Lex Luger v Mr. Perfect (*): Too long, a lot of clotheslines, and a terrible ending. Ref heat?

Giant Gonzalez v Undertaker (3-0) (*): The napkin of death match. I’ve realized that Harvey Whippleman is the worst manager in WWF history, it’s like he’s not even there.

Bret Hart (C) v Yokozuna (****): A quick match, but Bret and Yoko had that work rate that the kids are so into these days. Mr. Fuji gets down as well.

Yokozuna (C) v Hulk Hogan (*): Two move match. The crowd loved it, but at that point they would have loved anything. Hart gets rolled out of the way so Hogan can main event yet ANOTHER Mania.

The night was off to a decent start, but then Hulk Hogan shows up and brings it all down a notch. The highlight of the night was probably the Bret match, but the Steiners and Headshrinkers were also surprisingly strong. Las Vegas deserves another Mania after only getting this mess. Poor Bret.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

LariatSavage said:


> WM 9 (*)
> 
> Tatanka v Shawn Michaels(C) w/Luna (***): A lot of solid near falls. The ending was terrible, and HBK forgot his shoulder was worked. Some botches off the top rope with HBK. Match was good, but the longer it went, the worse it became.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. I watched wm9 back a few days ago. It was a decent mania, not as bad as most people claim it to be and definately not the worst mania ever (look at mania 11 if you want the worst).

WM9 was the hogan show though, the celebration at the end of the tag match was stupid because they didn't win the belts and lasted about 15 mins and then he celebrated for another 10 mins after winning the wwf title.

The fact that Hogan won the belt in the style he did and then lost it a few months later at king of the ring and left WWF for 9 years baffles me.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

bboy said:


> Thanks for the review. I watched wm9 back a few days ago. It was a decent mania, not as bad as most people claim it to be and definately not the worst mania ever (look at mania 11 if you want the worst).
> 
> WM9 was the hogan show though, the celebration at the end of the tag match was stupid because they didn't win the belts and lasted about 15 mins and then he celebrated for another 10 mins after winning the wwf title.
> 
> The fact that Hogan won the belt in the style he did and then lost it a few months later at king of the ring and left WWF for 9 years baffles me.


It's definitely not the worst, but it's one of them. The surreal broadcasting team made it a lot more fun than it would have been otherwise. The post-tag match celebration was the silliest part for sure.

Wrestlemania X (****)

Bret Hart v Owen Hart (*****): The perfect opening match. They go a half hour, they do a little of every style, and Owen gets a clean finish. Bret even goes Lucha at one point.

Bam Bam and Luna v Dink and Doink (***): A surprisingly decent match. Only the second "Midget" wrestling match in Mania history. Luna rules. Sucks they turned Doink face already. Any match that ends with Bam Bam's flying headbutt is all right by me.

Randy Savage v Crush (***): Not a great match, but they worked the gimmick all right. Macho botches the knot tie though, which is funny.

Alundra Blayze (C) v Leilani Kai (***): A quickie, but Kai carried the match well enough. Blayze hit a nice frankensteiner and German suplex.

Men on a Mission v Quebecers (C) (***): A decent match, but the 3rd Mania in a row with a DQ tag titles ending. Glad to see Raven at Mania. Both teams had moves where they threw each other at the other team.

Lex Luger v Yokozuna (C) special ref Mr. Perfect (**): Slow match. Luger does a bunch of clotheslines, but then wants one to be his finisher. That doesn't work for me. Mr. Perfect does the officiating well, steals the show.

Earthquake v Adam Bomb (**): Quake remains undefeated at Mania with a super squash. He should be the World Champ here, not Yoko. My favorite monster of the era!

Razor Ramon (C) v Shawn Michaels (C) (*****):The 1st spotfest in Mania history. Both men take a beating, the crowd loves it, history changes. Diesel even plays a little part. They break the ladder, Razor falls with the titles (which happens in every No Mercy Ladder Match), and it's the greatest match of it's kind in WWE history.

Yokozuna (C) v Bret Hart Special Ref Roddy Piper (****): The ending of this is one of a kind. It's a clean victory, but also a fatigue one. Both men sold the previous events of the night, while Roddy Piper carried the action as a referee. It was a solid match. I could see some not enjoying the end, but I like the capitalizing on mistakes angle. The celebration was epic.


The first Mania without Hogan, and it goes down well. Madison Square Garden was the perfect place for the event. It's a new era with guys like HBK and Hart having the matches of the night. Razor and Owen wouldn't be there for the long run, but they played pivotal roles in this time period as well. Nice to see Kevin Nash at his first Mania. Bam Bam gets the W at home. Earthquake's undefeated streak continues after a year off, and Undertaker is nowhere to be seen. One of my favorite Manias, no horrible matches, and some classics.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Any UK fans been to HMV recently, Jericho's DVD is £35, I though't they would lower the prices, not raise them seeing as they hit a valley in terms of sales around Xmas time.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, Kane vs Benoit from Bad Blood was epic, amazing match. Easily Kane's best stuff ever, Benoit was on fire too. They played their characters to perfection. Simply brilliant stuff, and it's a damn shame it got overshadowed by that *'Egos in a Cell'* match.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Wrestlemania XI (*)

Allied Powers v Blu Brothers (***): Quick opener. Blu Bros. tried a "Killer Bees" move, and Davey Boy and Luger team up for their 1st win.

Double J (C) v Razor Ramon (***): A decent match. JJ works the knee, Razor throws everyone around, Waltman pretends to be a kung-fu master. It wouldn't be a Mania without a DQ in a title match.

King Kong Bundy v Undertaker (4-0) (**): Taker couldn't quite Tombstone Bundy, and had to finish with a clothesline. Not a great match. Taker is 1 for 4 as far as having a good match, and that was with Jake the Snake.

Yokozuna and Owen Hart v Smoking Gunns (C) (***): Yoko is better suited for tag matches, as he and Owen carry this match. Gunns don't bring much to the table, and one of my favorite tag teams is born!

I Quit Match: Bret Hart v Bob Backlund (***): It was all right, but too quick for this type of match. Roddy was in the way. Anit-climatic. This was supposed to be a battle of attrition, but it was just a battle of whoever applied the chicken wing first.

Diesel (C) v Shawn Michaels (****): There were a couple botches, and the camera people getting in the way, but a great match in the end. Shawn puts Diesel over clean. Sid doesn't interfere hardly at all. There's good ribwork.

Lawrence Taylor v Bam Bam Bigelow (***): LT throws some stiff forearms. Bam Bam lands a flying headbutt and a moonsault.LT pulls it off well. Didn't really feel like the main event, but crowd did what they could.


Short and uneventful. Diesel and Michaels was the match of the night, but that's not saying much. LT and Bam Bam was nearly match of the night, which is saying a lot. It's just crazy how Mania X is book-ended by two of the worst Manias. Pam Anderson and Jenny McCarthy are probably the highlights of the evening.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

need to watch Benoit Vs Kane Bad Blood 2004 again


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

LariatSavage said:


> Wrestlemania XI (*)
> 
> Allied Powers v Blu Brothers (***): Quick opener. Blu Bros. tried a "Killer Bees" move, and Davey Boy and Luger team up for their 1st win.
> 
> ...


I find it utterly unbelievable LT v Bam Bam was the main event at this mania. They should have let the title match go on last.

As suprising as LT was good in the ring he didn't merit going on last against a mid-card wrestler in WWE like Bam Bam.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

You did not think WM9&WMXI was all that good,and I understand why,But you really think they were one * ppv's?????


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

bboy said:


> I find it utterly unbelievable LT v Bam Bam was the main event at this mania. They should have let the title match go on last.
> 
> As suprising as LT was good in the ring he didn't merit going on last against a mid-card wrestler in WWE like Bam Bam.


Yeah LT pulled off something, but there's no way it should have main evented. Totally agreed.



Louie85TX said:


> You did not think WM9&WMXI was all that good,and I understand why,But you really think they were one * ppv's?????


Definitely. No real re-watchability to either show. No great matches, sub-par commentary, crowds. Two of the Undertaker's worst Mania matches. I'm pretty lenient on match ratings. If the guys don't go in for a straight botchfest, or rest hold showdown, I usually give 3 stars in general. PPV ratings I'm not so easy with. One star means, Don't pay for this at any cost. Neither of those Manias are worth paying to see.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just watched Wrestlemania 21 and I have to say, IF the two main events were different, we could be looking at one of the best Wrestlemania's ever. 

*Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero*: Awesome opening match, one of the best I've seen. I loved the story of Eddie wanting to prove he was as good as he was last year at Mania. The action was great, the high spots were great, Eddie's offense was fantastic and the finish worked very well to continue the storyline. ***3/4.

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*: This and probably the WM24 one are my favorite, but this probably still inches ahead of the other in terms of quality. The star power was the highest it ever was and the action was just fantastic. Benjamin was a highlight of course and some of his spots were great, Benoit performed excellently in this match too. Just a great match with a good end as Edge won the first MITB match. ****

*The Undertaker vs. Randy Orton*: The run of great matches continues with this one. Randy Orton's character was very good at this point and he was better in the ring than he is now. The story was good going into this match and all the referee bumps, Cowboy bob etc worked well. The Chokeslam into the RKO counter was excellent, as was the final tombstone reversal. This feuud really brought Orton back to life and this was a great Wrestlemania match which made Orton look like a million bucks. ****

*Christy Hemme vs. Trish Stratus*: Ok, the run of great matche had to end somewhere but this was so bad it was hilarious, so it didn't really matter. Christy Hemme was...awful in every sense of the word. Trish tried her best but couldn't carry Hemme in this one. It was more about Trish/Lita anyways, it wasn't long, Trish won. *

*Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels*: Of course one of the main attractions and the show stealer on the card. The match was awesome. Shawn Michaels character was strong at this point, and he played his role in this match well. The slap at the start was perfect. I liked him outwrestling Angle at the start too only for the match to get more intense as it went on. The finish was fantastic. It was intense as hell with HBK in the ankle lock for that amount of time. Great finish though and a classic Wrestlemania match for the ages. ****1/2.

*Big Show vs. Akebono*: Erm well...it was a Sumo match. Enough said.

*John Cena vs. JBL*: Goodness me, one of the worst title matches I've had the misfortune of watching. It was terrible, boring, slow, plodding. Neither guy was that entertaining in the ring at this point and the match going the whole way through with JBL dominating ALL THE TIME just didn't work. It was just JBL domination with a random FU and cover.

*Triple H vs. Batista*: A better match than the previous title match but still nothing amazing. It was solid, and Triple H did a good job of putting over Batista here as he looked like a monster. The title change seemed to also mean a lot more than the Cena title win in this one. The action was solid yet unspectacular. Ok title match. **1/2.

Overall, the first portion of the PPV (Aside from the womens match) was just incredible. Great match after great match in this one, with better main events, this PPV could have been one of the best ever. Still worth buying for the great undercard though and some of the segments (Hassan/Eugene/Hogan and Carlito/Austin/Piper) were great too. It really did seem like a changing of the guard type PPV (much like this Mania coming up) with a lot of new guys getting exposure and a lot of older guys putting them over. 

You have HBK putting Angle over, HHH putting Batista over, JBL putting Cena over, Undertaker basically putting Orton over, Edge becoming a star with MITB and Carlito/Hassan getting some big exposure in segments with big stars. I feel as though tyhis year something similar will happen.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Cena/JBL really was awful but Michaels/Angle went over their time which forced them to take time away from Cena/JBL. I would be interested to see what they had set up before that happened.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rey/Eddie- ***1/2
MITB- ****1/4
Taker/Orton- ****1/4
Stratus/Hemme- *1/4
Angle/Shawn- ****1/2
Show/Akebono- *
JBL/Cena- 1/2*
HHH/Batista- **1/4


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Mayweather/Big Show - ****1/2*

I know I'm really high on this, but I really think it's one of the best matches ever involving a celebrity. The whole feud was great.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

its a great match


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Might watch WM21 tonight. Haven't seen it in a long time.

Christian/Del Rio cage match from SmackDown was good.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd put Mayweather vs. Show & Wolfpac vs. Flair, Piper & Kevin Greene as the two best celebrity matches.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

WWE Wrestlemania 22 3 Disc Collector's Edition Review

So I've been doing a bunch of Wrestlemania reviews and have included any of the extra matches. Well WWE went all out on this one and included the full Saturday Night's Main Event as an extra so I'll review all the matches from that event as well. 

_

Smackdown Main Event vs. Raw Main Event​_
*John Cena and Triple H vs. Rey Mysterio, Randy Orton, and Kurt Angle*

Really chaotic but a lot of fun to watch none the less. Cena and Triple H managed to work together really well early on but that alliance quickly degenerated as the match wore on. The Smackdown team wasn't much better but they at least had Rey and Angle working together the whole time (it was really Orton who was counter productive for them). The action was fast paced and entertaining and the ending to the match was out of control. I had no idea who was helping who and which guys wanted to win. Considering the purpose of this match was solely to build up Mania I think it served its purpose since it looked like all 5 guys were ready to erupt. 
***3/4*


*Candice Michelle and Victoria vs. Trish Stratus and Mickie James
*
Mickie James never even made it into the match which lasted for maybe 3 minutes. Nothing really wrong with it but it was so short and uneventful that there really wasn't much good about it either.
*1/2**


_Street Fight:_
*Shawn Michaels vs. Shane McMahon w/Vince McMahon*

Well they hit one of the coolest looking Superplexes ever in the opening minutes of the match. What followed was a really impressive outing from Shane. He relied mostly on weapons but he was able to keep up with Shawn Michaels for some of the fast paced stuff they were doing. The first half of the match was great for all the crazy spots and moves they were doing while the second half of the match told a great story with Shawn trying to overcome the odds against both McMahons. Great build for the Wrestlemania match between Shawn and Vince and it's still very good as a stand a lone match.
*****


So Saturday Night's Main Event was a good show. Only 3 matches but 2 of them were good and all of the other segments were entertaining. It's cool having the whole thing on the DVD and is probably one of my favorite bonus features that WWE has added to a Wrestlemania DVD. 


*
18-Man Battle Royal*

This was really bad and I think even Cole and Tazz knew it. When they announced that they wished it could go another 15 minutes when it came to a mercifull end I laughed. Yeah it was that bad. The only thing that they did right was gave Animal a pretty cool moment where he had the crowd really behind him. Than he got eliminated in what kind of looked like a botch, but probably wasn't. Other than a cool moment or two it was pretty damn boring.
*3/4**

_
WWE Tag Team Championship Match:_
*Kane and Big Show(c) vs. Carlito and Chris Masters*

Very fun opener. Carlito and Masters did a great job of heeling it up and coming close to pulling off a big upset on many occasions. Big Show and Kane stepped it up a notch or two for Wrestlemania as I normally don't think I would enjoy a match with these 4 under normal circumstances. The crowd was also great for this match which really helped. Good stuff. 
***1/2*


_Money in the Bank Ladder Match:_
*Rob Van Dam vs. Matt Hardy vs. Finlay vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Ric Flair*

I loved this. It wasn't too long but it was just nonstop action and nobody let up. Shelton Benjamin stole the show, he didn't look human with some of the stuff he was doing in this match. An impressive performance from Flair as well, someone his age taking a suplex off a ladder deserves all the praise in the world. It's a lot better than it looks on paper. 
****3/4*



_United States Championship Match:_
*JBL vs. Chris Benoit(c*)

Pretty good but not great by any means. I think I would have liked this a lot better if there wasn't this really long sleeper that JBL did near the end of the match. Now I know rest holds have their place in a match but this wasn't all that long of a match and it seemed that JBL had him in the sleeper for a really long time. The rest of the match was wrestled at a good pace and they seemed to be really stiffing each other. I was kind of expecting more. 
***1/2*


_Hardcore Match:_
*Edge w/Lita vs. Mick Foley*

This is one of my favorite matches ever. If I hadn't ordered this show when it first aired and if I hadn't seen this match I'm not sure if I would still be a wrestling fan. I hadn't watched WWE in 2 years when I ordered Mania on a whim and this was the match that got me hooked again. Edge and Foley tried to kill each other, the spots were brutal, and the crowd ate it up. It's great that Foley got his Wrestlemania moment, even if it was him being sent through a flaming table. 
*****1/2*










*

Booker T and Sharmell vs. the Boogeyman*

This was awful. You have some guy that eats worms and can't wrestle go over a former world champion cleanly when he his manager is allowed to interfere as much as she wants? The whole match was terrible and the worms are just disgusting. I'm not a huge fan of Booker T by any means but he didn't deserve this. 
*DUD*


_WWE Women's Championship Match_
*Micke James vs. Trish Stratus(c)*

Going into Wrestlemania this was probably the best built match on the card. And to my surprise this was one of the better WWE Divas matches that I ever remember seeing. Micke spent a lot of time working the leg and Trish did a phenomenal job of selling it. Micke James all convinced me that she was bat shit crazy. The look on her face as she was hurting Trish was downright scary. I thought it was pretty cool that the crowd was cheering for James (and her reaction to them doing that was priceless as well) but I do wish that Trish had support as well from the crowd. I really didn't like that she was getting booed during her comeback. This match told a great story, there was good psychology (Mickie worked the leg, copied Trish's moves, and her counter to come of the more serious moves was creating these awkward sexual moments), and the crowd was really into it. I really can't believe this rating I'm about to give...
*****











_Casket Match:_
*Undertaker vs. Mark Henry*
I hate watching Undertaker wrestle giants or monster heels. I feel like this match was just like the dozens of others that I've been stuck watching. The difference being that in this match we saw Undertaker do his awesome suicide dive and give Henry the Tombstone (was admittedly was really impressive). Still a few cool spots aside this was far from good. I would even venture to say that everything before Undertaker hits a powerbomb was boring. 
**1/4*


_No Holds Barred:_
*Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon
*
I think this might be Vince's best match ever and I loved the mind set that Shawn was in for this watch. That being said the star of this match was neither Shawn or Vince. That role belongs to Shane McMahon, who was pure gold in this match. No he didn't jump off the stage, or do some other really dangerous move. He hit was involved in 2 spots and otherwise was just a bystander but he was so good at that role. Everything that he did was perfect, from his surprise interference in the match, to his caning by Shawn while he was handcuffed to the ring rope, all the way to his facial expressions while he watched his father get killed.

Whenever Vince is involved you know you're in store for some crazy stuff happening with run ins and it's always fun. The first half of this match had all that fun stuff but it was the second half where we saw the darker side of Shawn Michaels that set this apart from just an overbooked match with weapons. 
****3/4*


_World Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*Kurt Angle(c) vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Randy Orton
*
This match was a lot of fun but there were just so many flaws in it. First and most obvious was that this was far too short for a title match at Wrestlemania (I'm guessing they were short for time though as Rey was rushed out of the ring by the ref while he was celebrating. That is pretty much the universal sign that the show is running late). The second was that Rey was already going in as someone who you weren't sure if they deserved the title. Well this match did nothing to make Rey looked like he belonged. You shouldn't have your soon to be babyface champion tapping out in the first 4 minutes of a match, even if the ref isn't looking. The match was still extremely entertaining lots of cool spots and everything but this could have been great but instead it was just pretty good. 
***1/2 *











_Playboy Pillow Fight:_
*Candice Michelle vs. Torrie Wilson*

They're both really hot and really bad wrestlers. Not much else to say really. 
*No Rating
*

_WWE Championship Match:_
*John Cena(c) vs. Triple H*

The crowd made this match something special. They created one of the best "big fight" atmospheres that I can ever remember. The crowd really wanted Cena to lose here and nothing Triple H did was able to change that. WWE did a nice job of making it hard to make out the "Fuck you Cena!" chants... I loved the whole story of the match with Cena going into a hostile environment, facing one of the most bad ass guys in WWE, and some how winning the match. Cena winning the title at WM 21 was a pretty big deal but this match, I feel, is what cemented as place as THE top guy in WWE. 
******









Overall this was an amazing DVD. Besides the SNME, the full Wrestlemania show, and the battle royal you also got the full Hall of Fame cermony. I think this might be the best Wrestlemania DVD that WWE has ever released in terms of bonus features. It was well worth buy. Wrestlemania itself was pretty awesome as well. You had a classic Edge/Foley match and there were so many other great matches on there (including one of the best Divas matches that I've ever seen).


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Kane/Show vs. Carlito/Masters- **3/4
MITB- ***3/4
JBL vs. Benoit- ***
Edge vs. Foley- ****
Booker T w/ Sharmell vs. Boogeyman- DUD
Mickie James vs. Trish- **3/4
Undertaker vs. Mark Henry- *3/4
Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon- **1/4
Angle vs. Orton vs. Mysterio- **3/4
Triple H vs. Cena- ***1/4


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I firmly believe the Booker vs. Benoit feud should have concluded at WM22. It would have been far better than what either of them did that night.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

WrestleMania 21 is one of my favorite PPVs ever. I just enjoyed every bit of it, and Angle/Michaels @ WrestleMania 21 is an absolute classic. Minor flaws aside, it's one of the best WWE-filled-drama-matches of all time. ***** 3/4.* Perhaps Angle's best match ever.

Hunter/Batista from Backlash is MUCH better than their WrestleMania 21 main event. The Backlash match had an awesome story of the Pedigree, and they wrestled much swiftly, more logically, and the action was better and more intense than at WrestleMania 21. They told a great story of Hunter's Pedigree vs. Batista--the animal.

Michaels/McMahon is also very under-rated by many. It's no classic but it's one hell of a fun ride. WrestleMania 22 was a very fun PPV, overall.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

WrestleMania 22 is my personal favorite besides WM 17 ofcourse.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Ownage™ said:


> Christian/Del Rio cage match from SmackDown was good.


Too much awkward moments and the ending was like shit. But damn, that Christian's reverse from ADR's armbar to Killswitch was damn good.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Didn't notice anything awkward and I didn't mind the finish. The one thing I disliked was when Del Rio could have walked out the door but tried to climb over the top instead. Christian charging at Del Rio and eating cage was awesome. Mysterio's the only guy that bumps on the same level. Speaking of Mysterio, his match with McIntyre last week was good. Shame they don't have anything for Drew to do at Mania.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Watched a pile of stuff I'd never watched before or hadn't watched in years over the past couple of days. Got around the Michaels/Jericho WMXIX for the first time ever and I actually didn't expect to like it that much. Jericho was pretty great in it. What REALLY threw me off guard was their Unforgiven 2008 match, I think it might be their best together, definitely their best from 08 anyway. Michaels was EVIL. Also watched HBK/Orton Series 07 and that rocked as well. Great teases for SCM and Orton was great in the submission/wear-down moves.

Oh and I watched HBK/HHH Boot Camp match. Yeah, don't.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

WM XII (****)

Vader, Owen Hart, British Bulldog v Yokozuna, Ahmed Johnson, Jake Roberts (***): A decent opener. Good amount of time, crowd was loving it. Owen with a great DDT sell. Vader brings his stiff punches, and Yoko is surprisingly over as a face.

Hollywood Backlot Brawl: Roddy Piper v Goldust part 1 (***): Roddy beats up Golddust with everything a hardcore match would have in the future. Dust runs Roddy over. Piper took the car bump like a champ. Piper with a couple of stiff punches too.

Steve Austin v Savio Vega (**): Just a standard match. Crowd didn't care, and neither did the commentary at some points. DiBiase gets to be a part of the show, which is always good.

Ultimate Warrior v HHH (*): Two of my least favorite World Champions meet at Mania XII for a match that makes no sense. Squash via Warrior.

Undertaker (5-0) v Diesel (****): This match slowly builds up, but once it gets going it's the best Taker match to this date. The psychology of the match is top notch. Nash is funny, and well over as a hell. Taker taking jacknifes looked painful.

Goldust v Roddy Piper part 2 (***): Goldust gets in his offense, and some of his homosexual innuendo mind games. Piper crushes his testicles. Pretty much the ultimate payoff for Dustin's David Bowie Gimmick. Even though it's a gimmick that never ends.

60 Minute Iron Man Match:Bret Hart (C) v Shawn Michaels (*****): Long match. A little slow at first, but the back and forth is solid, and the ending is classic. HBK kicked a time keeper's head off. Bret slowly turns heel the whole match. This is the type of match that will never happen at Mania again.


Not a lot of matches on this card, and aside from the Diesel/Taker showdown, the main event is the only match really worth watching. There was only one horrible match, Warrior/HHH, and overall the PPV was a success. The crowd was hot all night for the most part, aside from the Stone Cold match, which is something you won't hear too often about Manias.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Michaels/Jericho from 'Mania XIX and No Mercy 2008 are classics. I'm not a big fan of their match at Unforgiven '08. It was okay but it didn't break any new ground.

Just finished watching the documentary of the WrestleMania DVD, and it was fun. It got boring in the latter half with the usual WWE talk but the first half was interesting. It didn't say anything new but they presented it well. After WrestleMania VI, they lost focus and just skimmed through other 'Manias.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I _am_ a huge fan of the Unforgiven match. That was pretty much the end of the Michaels-Jericho feud, while No Mercy was the revival.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, the Unforgiven match did _end_ the Jericho/Michaels feud. What revived it was: Chris Jericho, the new World Heavyweight Champion after Unforgiven. The promo Jericho cut after Unforgiven just says it all...


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

I gotta say that if the main events at WM 21 were better it would probably be my 2nd favourite Wrestlemania.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Bob Backlund vs Sgt. Slaughter - Steel Cage Match 3/21/1981*

Can't believe I missed this on Seabs megapost. Maybe the greatest Cage match in WWF history?? It certainly is up there. God Backlund wants revenge from what happened a couples of month earlier when he was left a bloody mess in a countout loss to Sarge. Slaughter on the other hand only wants to scape the Cage and go home with the title. The crowd is loud as fuck throughout the whole match and goes INSANE in the final minutes. Holy shit this was great.





























1/2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, it's a good match. Their buildup match is better.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

I actually liked the cage match better, although I wouldn't have liked it as much if I hadn't watched the 1/10 match.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

WM XIII (****)

Headbangers v Godwins v Furnas and Lafon v Blackjacks (***): A way to get 8 guys into a Mania match prior to MitB. Not great, but decent. It broke down into a tag match between the Godwins and Headbangers quickly, which sucked, since the other two teams were far better.

Rocky Maivia (C) v Sultan (***): The Rock is already the best at kicking out at the absolute latest moment possible. Crowd hates his guts, and it probably has everything to do with Vince shoving the "just like his dad" thing down the World's throat. Sultan/Rikishi's splash post-match looked painful.

Triple H v Goldust (***): A decent match despite Hunter. Goldust keeps they psychology top notch, Terri is gorgeous,and Chyna brutalizes her by spinning her around like a rag doll.

Owen Hart and Davey Boy Smith (C) v Mankind and Vader (****): Continuing a long tradition of tag title matches ending in DQ/Count Out. These are two teams who are great by themselves, and work perfectly together. Vader and Mankind are a team I wish stayed together longer.

Steve Austin v Bret Hart (*****): Vince lays Bret as a heel on thick. Austin doesn't tap. Bret is a surgeon with a chair. I loved the bloody mess. Shamrock tossed Bret like he was nothing. Bret no sold a Stunner, Austin is barely able to pull himself up on his knee one second, and is jumping around on it moments later. The emotion of the crowd, and the feud really puts this match over the top.

Legion of Doom and Ahmed Johnson v Nation of Domination (***): A hardcore match, well executed. Johnson was a beast. Made it look painful. It's a good blow-off, and the crowd was into it. Great filler match.

Sid (C) v Undertaker (6-0) (****): A good battle between these two behemoths. Bret interfering feels out of place. Makes Taker look weak. It's cool that Taker got to close a show as champ, but he had to do it Randy Savage style.

Aside from Vince McMahon burying Bret Hart all night, I thought this show was damn good. This seems to be the most underrated Mania, as people always say how they love Hart/Austin, but give the card no credit. Sid has one of his best matches in his entire career here, The Chicago Street Fight ushered in the hardcore scene of the WWF, and the tag titles match was the epitome of a throwback, ending and all. The best part of this Mania? It was the most electrifying man in Sports Entertainment's first time at the big show.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Spring Stampede 2000 Review








So I've been watching some more Nitro and Thunder from 2000 and wow is WCW going crazy. They spent two weeks hyping the return of Eric Bischoff AND Vince Russo and talked how they were going to save the company and bring them back to the top (spoiler alert it doesn't work) but I really liked their debut. Granted I don't see how the average fan would have understood half the jokes they made but when Eric asked Sid if he forgot his scissors I thought it was hilarious. Russo and Eric than decided to strip everyone of their titles and there was a clear split between the ""younger" guys (there were a few really old guys in it like Finlay and Brian Knobbs) they formed the New Blood and the older guys who would go on to from the Millionaires club. I have to say that I am really interested in where they're going with this and this is the first WCW PPV of 2000 that I think might actually be good.

_

WCW Tag Team Championship Tournament First Round Match:_
*The Mamalukes w/Disco Inferno and The Harris Brothers(?) vs. Ric Flair and Lex Luger w/Elizabeth*

Everything was going well for the 4-man team until I guess they realized only one team could advance and they started fighting amongst themselves (which the announcers didn't seem to notice). This was actually a lot of fun, you had Elizabeth slapping the Disco Inferno in the face, Flair wrestling in his street clothes, and some crazy brawls. The wrestling wasn't all that amazing but I have to admit that it was very entertaining. Good stuff and it was pretty cool to have big names like Flair and Luger in the opener. 
***1/4*


*Jimmy Hart w/Some Big Guy Named Hail (or maybe Hale) vs. Man-Cow w/A Whole Bunch of People*

According to the announcers and the video package Man-Cow was (maybe still is?) a radio host that Jimmy Hart got in a fight with during his radio show. This actually wasn't too bad since they basically relied on ref bumps, interference, and a chair shot to make this work. It had no place on PPV but if they did this on Nitro or something I can't say I would be annoyed. 
*3/4**


_United States Championship Tournament First Round:_
*The Wall vs. Scott Steiner*

I marked for the old school Steiner Brothers music. So these were two of the bigger power houses in WCW and when they collided I was happy to see that they both made each other look good. Both were willing to cheat, hitting low blows during the match, and it came across as really evenly matches. The ending was kind of dumb but it showed how Steiner was a veteran as he blinded the Wall and tricked him into chokeslamming the ref through a table. A new ref came out and DQed the Wall. Probably for the best they didn't have either guy take the fall. Pretty average match though.
**3/4*


_United States Championship Tournament First Round:_
*Bam Bam Bigelow/Ernest the Cat Miller vs. Mike Awesome
*
This was Awesome's second WCW appearance and he was really impressive here. People his size don't do things like he was doing. Him and Bam Bam had a nice little match for 4 or 5 minutes. Than the Cat (who Bigelow jumped in the back to take his spot) showed up and laid out Bam Bam. Instead of wrestling the match he decided to dance. Awesome got up after a little bit and killed him. Another fun match.
****


_WCW Tag Team Championship Tournament First Round:_
*Harlem Heat 2000 w/J. Biggs and Cash (this really huge black guys) vs. Shane Douglas and Buff Bagwell 
*
This didn't last long. They went back and forth for a few minutes until Buff made the hot tag to Douglas who won a few seconds later with a Pittsburgh Plunge. With the sheer amount of matches that are on this card I can't say I'm surprised that they needed one to end so quickly. 
*3/4**
_

United States Championship Tournament First Round:_
*Sting vs. Booker T*

Quite an impressive looking first round match. Even more impressive was that was actually a good match that didn't last 2 minutes like I was kind of expecting. Even more impressive than that was that this match had a clean ending. Sting did a fantastic job of making Booker T like he belonged in the ring with him (something that I'm guessing will be a rare thing in the upcoming New Blood/Millionaires feud). They wrestled a really fast pace and the crowd loved the finishing stretch where Sting hit the Scorpion Death Drop out of nowhere for the win. It wasn't that long but they a fit a lot into this match. Easily the best match of the night so far.
*****
_

United States Championship Tournament First Round:_
*Vampiro vs. Billy Kidman w/Torrie Wilson*

These 2 are a lot of fun to watch in the ring together. The match was really spotty but it was a good effort to have an entertaining match by both guys. Kidman really took some big bumps in this one and him flying all over the ring was very a blast to watch. Hulk Hogan came in and beat the shit out of Kidman that allowed Vampiro to score an easy pin. Kidman/Vampiro was fun and the table bumps that Kidman took were brutal. 
***1/2*


_Hardcore Championship Match:_
*Terry Funk vs. "Screaming" Norman Smiley*

This was a blast. It had some hilarious moments and other times it was just a great brawl. Normally I hate WCW Hardcore Title matches but this was probably one of the better ones. Pointless interference by Dustin Rhodes but other than that this was a blast. I can't rate it all that high since they really just hit each other with weapons the whole time but I highly recommend this match as it shows what a Hardcore title can add to a card. 
***3/4*

_
United States Championship Tournament Semi-Final:_
*Scott Steiner vs. Mike Awesome*

If Mike Awesome was breaking onto the scene right now I think he would hands down be everyone's favorite wrestler. The guy could do some pretty crazy stuff in the ring. He looked great in this match too, he took it to Steiner once again and without a low blow and Kevin Nash interference it looked like he would have been able to win. Solid match but nothing all that special.
****


_United State Championship Tournament Semi-Final:_
*Sting vs. Vampiro
*
So going into this Sting and Vampiro had been teaming up but Vampiro turned on Sting when the New Blood formed. I thought they did a really good job of getting all that intensity across, especially early on in the match. This one needed to go longer because I felt that once I was really starting to get into it the match ended. Still pretty good though.
***1/4*


_Crusierweight Championship Match:_
*Chris Candido vs. Lash Leroux vs. Crow Bar vs. The Artist Formerly Know as Prince Iakeua(sp?) vs. Juventud Guerrera vs. Shannon Moore*

With Shane Helms, David Flair, Daffney, Paisley, and Sunny all getting involved in this match this was a huge clusterfuck. But an immensely entertaining one at that. I literally just watched the match and I'm not even sure what happened. I know Candido won and that all this crazy stuff happened but it's just sort of a blur of awesomeness. Probably wasn't that good though in all honesty.
***1/2*

_
WCW Tag Team Championship Turnament Finals:_
*Buff Bagwell and Shane Douglas w/Vince Russo vs. Ric Flair and Lex Luger w/Elizabeth*

So going into this match they had been building a rivalry between Flair and Douglas. I don't see how too many knew about there history when this first happened but looking back at things it was certainly an interesting feud. You could tell that Shane Douglas really really disliked Flair as he seemed to really be taking enjoyment in hurting the guy. They had a pretty standard tag match but it worked pretty well. It's WCW in the year 2000 so of course there was a run in. Russo took out the ref, Kronik debuted, and Vince Russo counted to 3 to let the New Blood Members win the titles. Good match that I hope will lead to a good Flair/Douglas singles match.
***3/4*

_
United States Championship Tournament Finals:_
*Sting vs. Scott Steiner*

This was average at best until there was yet another ending with interference. Everything was kind of slow and far too one sided in favor of Steiner. When Sting finally got some serious offense in Vampiro came out from under the ring, pulled Sting under, and when Sting came out he was unconscious. Steiner got the easy win. I really wanted to like this but it just wasn't very good at all. 
**1/2*


_WCW World Championship Match:_
*Jeff Jarrett vs. Diamond Dallas Page w/Kimberly*

Best match on the card. Things started as a big brawl where they fought through the crowd for a while, it was very evenly matched until they made it back into the ring and Jarrett attacked the injured back of DDP (he had just come back from injury and the announcers claimed that he came back before he should have). What followed from there was a very compelling story of Jarrett trying everything to take out DDP but he just wasn't able to get the job done. DDP really put a very good underdog babyface performance. It appeared he was going to pull it off and stop the New Blood from controlling all the titles (well aside from the Hardcore title) but after he hit a Diamond Cutter Page picked Jeff up and was going to let Kimberly hit him with the guitar so she could get her revenge as she was hit with the guitar on Nitro. So Page stands Jarrett up and Kimberly winds up..... Wait for it..... I'll give you one guess where this is going...... SWERVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kimberly hits Page and Jarrett wins the title. 

This really was a very good match and I would venture to say it could have been great if Page had done a better job selling and Jarrett had focused his offense better. It didn't make sense to see him work the back for a few minutes and than try to end the match with the Figure Four. Just some basic, but seemingly obvious things that they didn't do that held it back. I still liked it a lot though. 
****1/4 *


So this really isn't the best looking PPV. But keep in mind that they had 13 matches in 2 hours and 40 minutes. Everything was kept short (the main event might be the only 15 minute + match and that didn't even break the 20 minute mark). I can see what WCW is trying to do with their PPVs. They have a huge roster want to get everyone on PPV. So they book a lot of matches and don't give very many of them time. I kind of liked it though. I don't have a problem watching 5 minute matches if they're entertaining, and most of these were. Now I would have liked to see at least one great match on the card but a whole bunch of solid matches isn't the worst thing either. As a whole I enjoyed watching this.​


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I need a website that has pretty much every WWE/WWF DVD listed with a decent summary on each DVD plz and thanks


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

hey guys, just wondering does anyone know how to find old Dave Meltzer PPV reviews? Like say anytime from like 2004-2008. I looked at the archives on his website, and i couldn't seem to find them.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

MoveMent said:


> I need a website that has pretty much every WWE/WWF DVD listed with a decent summary on each DVD plz and thanks


http://www.wwedvdnews.com/wwe-dvd-list/

This doesn't have summaries of the DVD's, but if you just google the name of the DVD you should be able to find something .


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

KingCal said:


> http://www.wwedvdnews.com/wwe-dvd-list/
> 
> This doesn't have summaries of the DVD's, but if you just google the name of the DVD you should be able to find something .


thank you


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

MoveMent said:


> I need a website that has pretty much every WWE/WWF DVD listed with a decent summary on each DVD plz and thanks


I honestly just use Amazon. Almost every DVD has a few reviews and usually one review has a good summary of it all.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It's WrestleMania! We seem to do it every year, but what's your top-10 WrestleMania matches?

I'd say:

1. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin @ 13
2. Steve Austin vs. The Rock @ X-Seven
3. Chris Benoit vs. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels @ XX
4. Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart @ X
5. The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels @ XXVI
6. Razor Ramon vs. Shawn Michaels @ X
7. Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels @ 21
8. The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels @ XXV
9. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho @ XIX
10. The Rock vs. Steve Austin @ XIX / John Cena vs. Triple H @ 22


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Wrestlemania 14 (****)

15 Team Battle Royal (**): Just a way to put LOD 2000 over every team in the company all at once. It was the epitome of a run of the mill battle royal. Not even the ending was cool.

TAKA (C) v Ogula (***): A quick match, both guys are flying all over the place. Taka lands a powerbomb, then his patented piledriver.Seemed like something out of a WCW pay-per-view.

HHH (C) v Owen Hart (***): I expected a better match, but it wasn’t terrible. Chyna interferes, and destroys Sgt. Slaughter after the match.

Sable and Marc Mero v Goldust and Luna (****): The best mixed tag match I’ve seen. Good psychology, hot crowd, HOT Sable. Sable hits all her spots, Luna and Goldust fit together perfectly.

The Rock (C) v Ken Shamrock (***): Shamrock makes The Rock tap with a quickness. He also no sells a clean chair shot to the dome. Short, and a new champion. The post-match antics are longer than the match, and Rock keeps his title on a decision reversal, which sells Shamrock as insane to perfection.

Terry Funk and Mick Foley v New Age Outlaws (C) (****): This match is classic WWE Hardcore. Ladder spots, dumpster spots, and a wild ending.

Undertaker (7-0) v Kane (****): Kane dominates for the most part, Undertaker dives through a table like a 200 pounder, and 4 tombstones throughout the match, and a fifth onto a chair afterward. This feud is one of my favorites in my wrestling watching life.

Shawn Michaels (C) v Steve Austin (****): HBK’s first “last” match. For a guy with a bad back he looks great. Austin gets his 1st world title, and clean. Solid back and forth, not quite the epic that Hart and Austin had the year before, or Hart and HBK the year before that.

The Boston crowd was top notch. I don’t like when my sports teams are playing against them, but that’s a town that knows how to throw a wrestling match. If they ever have another Mania in Boston, count me in. There was no epic match, but a few Wrestlemania-worthy contests for sure. They managed to get 35 or so Superstars (counting managers) into the opening match, which is an impressive feat in its’ own right. The next night’s Raw is one of my favorite episodes.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

1. The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels: Wrestlemania 25 *****
2. The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels: Wrestlemania 26 *****
3. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin: Wrestlemania 13: *****
4. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit vs. Triple H: Wrestlemania 20 *****
5. Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon: Wrestlemania 10 ****3/4.
6. Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle: Wrestlemania 21 ****3/4
7. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho: Wrestlemania 19 ****1/2
8. Tables, Ladders and Chairs II: Wrestlemania 17 ****1/2.
9. Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart: Wrestlemania 10 ****1/2.
10. Steve Austin vs. The Rock: Wrestlemania 19 ****1/4.

I actually tried to purposefully exclude HBKs matches...but it didn't work...


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I can't put them in order, but today here's my top 10:

Ultimate Warrior vs Hulk Hogan - Wrestemania 6
Randy Savage vs Ric Flair - Wrestlemania 8
Bret Hart vs Owen Hart - Wrestlemania 10
Bret Hart vs Steve Austin - Wrestlemania 13
The Rock vs Steve Austin - Wrestlemania 17
The Rock vs Hulk Hogan - Wrestlemania 18
Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho - Wrestlmania 19
The Rock vs Steve Austin - Wrestlemania 19
Edge vs The Undertaker - Wrestlemania 24
The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - Wrestlemania 25


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll just make up a list of the matches that I think are top-tier. Hmm, 15 matches.

Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker: 26
Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker: 25
Ric Flair vs. Shawn Michaels: 24
John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels: 23
Batista vs. The Undertaker: 23
Triple H vs. John Cena: 22
Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels: 21
Chris Benoit vs. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels: 20
The Rock vs. Steve Austin: 19
The Rock vs. Steve Austin: 17
Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin: 13
Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon: 10
Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart: 10
The Ultimate Warrior vs. Randy Savage: 7
Randy Savage vs. Ricky Steamboat: 3


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Shawn Micahels V The Undertaker Wrestlemania XXV
Stone Cold Steve Austin V The Rock Wrestlemania X7
Shawn Michaels V Bret Hart Wrestlemania XII
Stone Cold Steve Austin V Bret Hart Wrestlemania 13
Edge and Christan V The Hardyz V The Dudleyz Wrestlemania X7
Randy Savage V Ricky Steamboat Wrestlemania III
The Rock V Hulk Hogan Wrestlemania X8
Shawn Michaels V Kurt Angle Wrestlemania 21
Shawn Michaels V Chris Jericho Wrestlemania XIX
Shawn Michaels V Triple H V Chris Beniot Wrestlemania XX


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

> Silvervision have launched their biggest WWE DVD sale ever for fans in the UK and Europe. There are lots of recent 3-Disc DVD titles available for just £10.99 such as Breaking The Code, Highest Flyers, Iron Will and Undertaker’s Deadliest Matches.


Figured some of you would be interested in that.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Top 10 WM Matches:

1. The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 26 2010 - *****
2. Bret Hart Vs Owen Hart - WrestleMania X 1994 - *****
3. Steve Austin Vs Bret Hart - WrestleMania 13 1997 - *****
4. The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 25 2009 - *****
5. Shawn Michaels Vs Chris Jericho - WrestleMania XIX 2003 - ****3/4
6. Chris Benoit Vs Triple H Vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania XX 2004 - ****3/4
7. The Rock Vs Steve Austin - WrestleMania XIX 2003 - ****1/2
8. The Undertaker Vs Batista - WrestleMania 23 2007 - ****1/2
9. Edge Vs The Undertaker - WrestleMania 24 2008 - ****1/2
10. Chris Jericho Vs Christian - WrestleMania XX 2004 - ****1/2 (I'm probably the only one to have this so high )


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

^ Well that's thoroughly annoying considering how much I've paid for some of those recently @ Jack Evans btw


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

In honor of us approaching WM27, I will give my top... 30 matches. 27 seems like an odd number, so I just rounded up to 30 <_<

Top 30
1) Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold WM13- *****
2) Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM25- *****
3) Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart WM10- *****
4) Rock vs. Stone Cold WM17- *****
5) Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels WM19- ****3/4
6) Razor Ramon vs. Shawn Michaels WM10- ****3/4
7) Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WM26- ****1/2
8) Undertaker vs. Batista WM23- ****1/2
9) Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle WM21- ****1/2
10) Rock vs. Steve Austin WM19- ****1/2
11) Benoit vs. Michaels vs. Triple H WM20- ****1/2
12) Undertaker vs. Orton WM21- ****1/4
13) Undertaker vs. Edge WM24- ****1/4
14) MITB 1- ****1/4
15) Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena WM23- ****1/4
16) Brock Lesnar vs. Kurt Angle WM19- ****1/4
17) Edge vs. Foley WM22- ****1/4
18) MITB 4- ****1/4
19) TLC WM17- ****1/4
20) Randy Savage vs. Ultimate Warrior WM7- ****1/4
21) Undertaker vs. Triple H WM17- ****
22) Shawn Michaels vs. Stone Cold WM14- ****
23) Hogan vs. Macho Man WM5- ****
24) Hogan vs. Warrior WM6- ****
25) Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart WM12- ****
26) Kurt Angle vs. Eddie Guerrero- ****
27) Chris Jericho vs. Chistian WM20- ****
28) Edge vs. Jericho WM26- ****
29) Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair- ****
30) Batista vs. Cena WM26- ***3/4

Well, there you have it. I may have missed some matches. Coming up with 30 matches was pretty tough. But if there is a match already posted in a list in this thread that I didn't add... then I never meant to add it. If a match hasn't been mentioned yet that I may have forgotten... then my bad. 

And wow, didn't realize how many Shawn matches are on there. They take up a third of the list.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

My top ten Mania matches, after recently re-watching a bunch from this list.

01- Savage v. Steamboat
02- Bret v. Austin
03- HHH v. Benoit v. HBK
04- HBK v. Ramon
05- HBK v. Taker (25)
06- Bret v. HBK
07- TLC 2
08- Rock v. Austin (17)
09- HBK v. Angle
10- Savage v. Flair


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

John Morrison: Rock Star

I found this and the Randy Savage DVD at K-Mart in a $15 combo pack and I went for it. 













_ECW Championship Match 9/4/2007_
*John Morrison(c) vs. CM Punk*

So the big story of this match was that this was Punk's last chance at the title. He had wrestled Morrison numerous times on PPV and hadn't been able to get the job done, he won a four way on the previous episode (which I believe I was at that event) to get this shot. They went out and had pretty much the perfect TV match. The pace never let up, the near falls were believable, and the crowd was going crazy the last few minutes. I thought Punk did a great of acting desperate throughout the match. You could tell that he really needed to win this one with the way he would go for covers at times when he normally wouldn't. This match was amazing but an odd choice for the DVD since it had Morrison losing the title and I believe he had to drop the belt because he tested positive. But I guess the sheer awesomeness of the match makes up for it probably not being one of his better memories. 
****3/4*


_Raw 11/3/2008 _
*The Miz and John Morrison vs. DX*

I think this is mostly on the DVD because of who Morrison is in the ring with and not because of how good the match is. It wasn't bad by any means but it was really just an above average TV match. To DX's credit they let Morrison and Miz look really strong in the ring with them. I mean Morrison hit Sweet Chin Music on Triple H and it really looked like that if Miz and Morrison hadn't wasted so much time celebrating they might have won the match. Making Morrison and Miz look even better was that the win that DX got kind of looked fluky. The match was really short and the stuff they did in the ring was pretty standard for a tag match. A good TV match but that's about it. 
***1/4*


_ECW 4/14/2009_
*John Morrison vs. Evan Bourne*

This reminded me a lot of an indy match. There were a lot of stiff shots and other things that you normally don't see in the WWE very often. I have to say that Bourne reminded me a lot of Rey Mysterio in this match as he was the perfect underdog and when he got his offense in it was always exciting. He also made a lot of Morrison's moves look like death. This match also featured o a rest hold that I actually enjoyed. I was so happy to see that Morrison put Bourne into some type of Hammerlock/Crossface Chicken Wing like hold (it looked pretty painful actually) and instead of Bourne just sitting there and waiting to make his super hero comeback and get out of the hold he struggles the entire time trying to break free. I remember watching this one live and it was just as exciting on DVD. We need more TV matches like this. 
****1/2*


[
I]Superstars 6/11/2009[/I]
*John Morrison vs. Chris Jericho*

This is the first Superstars match that I've seen where I'm not at the arena live. This was just a really good back and forth match. Both guys seemed to be evenly matches and nobody really had the advantage for very long. I thought this was a good match and everything but I feel like it was really lacking something to make it memorable. A fun watch and all but entirely forgettable. I really thought it was lacking some type of story or just something that they could work around. 
***3/4*


_Smackdown 6/19/2009_
*John Morrison vs. Edge*

So before the match Morrison cut a promo as a face that didn't make me cringe. I liked and I thought it set a great pace for the match as he told Edge that he used to be entertaining and essentially called him washed up and boring. So naturally Edge went into this really pissed off. That made it all the better when Morrison got the best of him in their first few exchanges. That didn't last for long as Edge would go on to dominate for a good portion of the match. Near the end of this slower part Edge began to work the mid section of Morrison as he appeared to injure them on a fall he took off the top rope. I thought Morrison did a great job selling the ribs. I never felt that there was time in this match where his ribs weren't hurt. Morrison's comeback was very well done as he battled through his injury and almost had Edge beat on numerous occasions. It was also good to see that all the work Edge did on the mid section paid off in the end with a Spear. Very good match. 
****1/2*


_Smackdown 6/26/2009_
*John Morrison vs. CM Punk*

I'm glad they put this on the DVD despite there already being a Punk/Morrison match on here. It's interesting to see how different this one is from the one they had that was less than 2 years ago. Well first off CM Punk was the World Champion at the time and was in tweener mode as he wasn't quite at the "I'm Straight Edge and better than you!" point of his character. The pace in this was noticeable slower and I really feel like they went in with a whole different mind set. Their match in ECW was sort of like them saying, "Look what we can do." Well they were moving up in the world and everyone knew what they could do. I really have to say that bother are good for different reasons. The work rate alone in the first one was amazing but in this one I really feel that they took more time and made their spots mean more. These two of really good chemistry together and I've yet to see them have a bad match. Besides being a great match this is an interesting look at how they had progressed.
****1/2*

*
World Heavyweight Championship Match 7/31/2009*
_Jeff Hardy(c) vs. John Morrison_

As much as I dislike Jeff Hardy this was a good match. I also feel it did a lot for the belt as they both just went all out and you could tell both guys really wanted to walk out as champion. That's really the whole story behind the match, they went all out. Morrison looked like he could hang with the champion, he even kicked out of the Swanton Bomb. Very fun match.
****1/4*

_
Intercontinental Championship Match 9/4/2009_
*Rey Mysterio(c) vs. John Morrison*

This was pretty awesome. The first half of the match was insanley fast. It was great seeing someone in the ring with Mysterio that could really keep up with him. The finishing stretch was also pretty amazing. The crowd never had any idea who was going to win it right until the end. This is what IC title matches are supposed to be about, you had an up and coming star like Morrison give everything he had for the belt. Great match.
****3/4*​

WWE did something different with this DVD and I think it worked. There were plenty of entertaining matches on here and it was just a very enjoyable watch. The segments in between the matches went were funny (the best of the Dirt Sheet) to awful (The surfing segments). I'm glad I added it to my collection.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> Watched a pile of stuff I'd never watched before or hadn't watched in years over the past couple of days. Got around the Michaels/Jericho WMXIX for the first time ever and I actually didn't expect to like it that much. Jericho was pretty great in it. What REALLY threw me off guard was their Unforgiven 2008 match, I think it might be their best together, definitely their best from 08 anyway. Michaels was EVIL. Also watched HBK/Orton Series 07 and that rocked as well. Great teases for SCM and Orton was great in the submission/wear-down moves.
> 
> Oh and I watched HBK/HHH Boot Camp match. Yeah, don't.


you had never saw jericho/HBK XIX? man that match is freaking awesome!

HBK/Orton was very solid as well. lmao at the boot camp match worst match you could imagine between two legends


top manias: wm24,wm19,17,26

Worst manias: 2,1,9,15,11


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

D17 said:


> My top ten Mania matches, after recently re-watching a bunch from this list.
> 
> 01- Savage v. Steamboat
> 02- Bret v. Austin
> ...


Explain TLC 2 > Michaels/Taker 2


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Top 10 WM Matches:
> 
> 1. The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 26 2010 - *****
> 2. Bret Hart Vs Owen Hart - WrestleMania X 1994 - *****
> ...


Glad to see I'm not the only one who rates Shawn/Taker WM 26 above their WM 25 match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I dunno if Shawn/Taker @ 26 would make my top ten list and if it does it just barely would. I thought it was good but I didn't love it or anything. It tried being too epic for the sake of being epic like a lot of indy matches and I just wasn't feeling it. Loved their match at 25 though.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Undertaker/Michaels at WM26 is Match of the Century material. 

No hyperbole.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have no problem with people thinking so but its not even close IMO. HiaC and the WM 25 matches were both much better I thought.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Clique said:


> Undertaker/Michaels at WM26 is Match of the Century material.
> 
> No hyperbole.


:agree:

IMO they have had MOTD for the last 2 Decades too... and hell, MOTC twice in a row too lol . Maybe something will beat out WM 26 match in the next 89 years .

Agreed with McQueen that it's still not even close to HIAC though. Nothing is imo. Its like, a billion legit stars while everything else is just ***** or less .


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I watched a bunch of recent Wrestlemanias last week when I was off work and I definitely prefer the match from Wrestlemania 25.

Mania 26 was a great match, no doubt about it. But the first match trumps it by a long shot in my opinion.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just got Backlash '06. '08 and '09 and they all look like pretty solid shows. I'm pumped to watch Shelton/RVD and Edge/Cena/HHH as I haven't seen them since the PPV aired originally. I also remember really liking JBL/Cena/Orton/HHH from '08 and I've seen nothing from '09 but it looks good. I need to see the Steamboat match, along with the one from WM.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Backlash 09 was the best PPV of the year. Top to bottom everything was decent bar the woeful Santina/Great Khali segment. Though we did get a legit pissed off J.R. there. Edge/Cena was awesome.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Edge/Triple H/Cena is one of my favorite triple threat matches. Edge does a great job in particular.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just watched the main events of Backlash 2006, 2007 and 2008. Loved all three matches and the '06 and '07 are in my top ten favorite matches ever.

John Cena vs Triple H vs Edge - ****1/2
John Cena vs Edge vs Randy Orton vs Shawn Michaels - ****3/4
John Cena vs Triple H vs Randy Orton vs JBL - ****


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Highest recommendation for the Elimination Chamber 2011 bluray. There is nothing in wrestling to be yet released on bluray that could compare to the Rock's return. Not Taker vs. HBK, not HHH vs. Cena II, not Flair vs. HBK.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

06- John Cena vs Triple H vs Edge - ****
07- John Cena vs Edge vs Randy Orton vs Shawn Michaels - ****1/4
08- John Cena vs Triple H vs Randy Orton vs JBL - ****
09- Edge/Cena- ****1/4

All excellent matches. Backlash definitely provided at least one awesome match a year since 2004... though I can't recall anything from the 2005 show though... maybe Benoit/Edge? Though I barely remember that match, so won't say anything. But actually now I want to check it out again. I do remember liking the ending though. And 2004 was HHH/Benoit/HBK (****1/4).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EBboy™ said:


> 06- John Cena vs Triple H vs Edge - ****
> 07- John Cena vs Edge vs Randy Orton vs Shawn Michaels - ****1/4
> 08- John Cena vs Triple H vs Randy Orton vs JBL - ****
> 09- Edge/Cena- ****1/4
> ...


I've been a fan of the Backlash PPVs they put out. '04 had the WM rematch as you said, Edge/Benoit was good for '05 and I have no recollection of Batista/HHH. '06 had Shelton/RVD (***1/2 - ***3/4) HBK/God vs Vince/Shane (was a good match out of an odd storyline) and HHH/Edge/Cena and honestly Carlito/Masters wasn't bad at all, actually surprisingly decent.

'07 I honestly believe is one of the most well rounded PPVs WWE has put out. Hardyz vs Murdoch/Cade kicked off a solid series with a good match, Mickie/Melina was the best divas match in a while. I somewhat enjoyed the Umaga beatdown on Lashley. Benoit/MVP was a solid match but not quite rememberable. The two main events were great though. The Undertaker/Batista LMS was a great match but the fatal four way stole the show. Loved this PPV.

'08 also had a slew of good matches with HBK/Batista, Edge/Undertaker and the fatal four way. I also don't recall Hardy/MVP being too bad but I need to give it another look.

I haven't seen anything from '09 besides the Edge/Cena LMS which I enjoyed. I've heard good things about Christian/Swagger and the six man tag for the WWE title.

I miss Backlash as a PPV, I feel like it usually delivered.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Benoit/MVP at Backlash was rather great I thought. Loved every second of the 07 show.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with you guys. Backlash has been a memorable PPV over the years. And, most of the times, the matches at Backlash have been even better than at WrestleMania. I'm not as big on any of those matches but one match that I absolutely adore is the Batista/Hunter match from Backlash '05. It was such a compelling match. Backlash 2000 is one of my favorite PPVs ever.

I hope the PPV following WrestleMania this year turns out of be equally good. Whatever the name is...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

EBboy™;9492733 said:


> All excellent matches. Backlash definitely provided at least one awesome match a year since 2004... though I can't recall anything from the 2005 show though... maybe Benoit/Edge? Though I barely remember that match, so won't say anything. But actually now I want to check it out again.


Jericho vs. Shelton was a fantastic opener and Shawn Michaels & Hulk Hogan vs. Muhammad Hassan was an entertaining tag. Triple H vs. Batista was much better than their WrestleMania match. And Benoit vs. Edge LMS was stellar as are most of their matches together. I love(d) watching those two wrestle. They had quality matches in 2002, 2004, 2005 and 2007.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

And now for something completely different...

Souled Out 1998 (***)

Lizmark Jr, Chavo Guerrero, Juventud Gurerra, Super Calo v La Parka, Silver King, Psicosis, El Dandy (****): WCW always knew how to open a show. A Lucha dog pile, a 450 from Juvi, Chavo goes over everyone, and LA Parka cleans house with his chair post match. Crowd is loving it.

Raven v Chris Benoit (****): Another solid match. The snap suplex onto the entrance ramp looked brutal. Benoit’s Mullet is legendary. Raven won’t tap to the crossface, which is perfect for his character. Dean Malenko makes the save post-match, as the Flock attacks. The scene of Raven smiling as he passes out is iconic with his character.

Rey Mysterio Jr. (C) v Chris Jericho (****): Jericho plays the crowd great as he’s mid-match. Rey (and his awesome music) have a good match. He plays the injured knee up the whole time, and Jericho beats him down post match, after the crowd boo’s his promo. A great match from their series of awesome contests.

Booker T (C) v Rick Martel (***): A decent face v face match, but the crowd doesn’t really care. It gets a lot of time, and it’s fluid, but nothing of note happens. Harlem Hangover lands flush on Martel’s face.

Scott Hall v Larry Zybsko (***): Not a great match. Hall does his usual thing, Spicoli and American Dream partol the outside, and Larry Z does what he can. When Dusty finally gets involved, the crowd explodes, and all of a sudden Dusty turns heel, and reveals an NWO Shirt! Larry sucks chants the entire match, even after he’s destroyed by the NWO.

Scott Norton, Buff Bagwell, Konan v Steiner Bros. and Ray Traylor (***): Not the greatest match. It’s strange that the WWF team was the pro-WCW team instead of a NWO squad. Scotty begins his heel turn. Arguing with Traylor, and then getting into a friendly pose-off with Bagwell post-match. Steiner cleared the ring with suplexes and a Steiner Screwdriver. Rick and Bagwell have some interesting moments mocking each other as well.

Kevin Nash v The Giant (***): Nash tries a suicide dive and Giant catches him. Somewhat insane spot. Nash nearly kills The Giant with his jacknife as he drops him on his neck. The rest of the match is standard big man versus big man. A near count-out, some corner work, and the obligatory NWO interference.

Ric Flair v Bret Hart (*****): Ric Flair makes Bret Hart look like Superman. Nothing out of the ordinary here though, so it’s not a five star match. Both men get their holds in, but Bret doesn’t tap, and Ric does. If you imagine Bret v Flair, you’ll probably see this in your head. It could have used a little something to set it apart. It was a clean finish, so I guess that does set it apart from most WCW Matches of the era. It gets the 5th star on that basis alone.

Lex Luger v Macho Man Randy Savage (**): Typical, terrible, WCW Main Event. Randy does a little work, Liz slaps Luger, Lex hits a forearm. Then the NWO hit the ring, DQ. Sting comes down for the crowd, and the thing ends in what Bret Hart calls a “Shmoz.”

A fun PPV, like most from WCW. The Ric Flair/Bret Hart match saved the final portion of the card, but the beginning was great. The roster was stacked in 98, and they could have been doing even better stuff with what they were working with.

Match of the Night: Bret Hart v Ric Flair


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> Explain TLC 2 > Michaels/Taker 2


I just think in general it's a better match. I think the Mania 25 match between them was better and that match and TLC 2 are very close in quality, so naturally that edges out the Mania 26 match. It would be in my top 15 though.

Back on topic I just go through the mail from the ever good prices of silvervision.

- Wrestling's Greatest High Flyers
- Rebellion 2001 and Insurrexion 2002 - TC
- Survivor Series 1995 and 1996 - TC
- Extreme Rules 2010


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

WrestleMania 26 between Shawn and 'Taker is the best match since the Triple Threat at 'Mania XX. Superb match. It wasn't quite as "grand" as WrestleMania 25, but the in-ring action is better and the match is virtually flawless.

*IYH: Badd Blood ~ *****
WrestleMania 25 ~ **** 3/4
WrestleMania 26 ~ ******


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The Hell in a Cell is one of my favourite matches ever, at least top 3. I'd have 25 above 26 by a fair margin. Although 26 did have the best Tombstone I've ever seen, which puts it at least 3 places higher than I'd normally have it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker/HBK HIAC and WM25 I have at 5 stars, with HIAC higher up. WM26 I have a bit less (****1/2), but it's still the best Mania main event since Rock/Austin WM17.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I prefer Benoit/HHH/HBK to either Taker/HBK match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RatedR13 said:


> I prefer Benoit/HHH/HBK to either Taker/HBK match.


To each his own, but damn, I gotta watch the WM20 match again. I remember being an excellent match, but not one of the greatest matches people have claimed it to be. I'm basically going off my rating I've had for a few years now. I mean, I did always think it was a great match, so I should be able to sit through it easily, but just not on the level of Taker/HBK WM25 or HIAC, and just a notch below WM26 Taker/HBK.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Just got Elimination Chamber 2011 in the mail so that will be watched in the next day or two.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Royal Rumble 1988

1.Match
Single
“Ravishing“ Rick Rude vs Ricky “The Dragon“ Steamboat*

8.0/10.

*2.Match
World Womens Tag Team Championship
Glamour Girls © vs The Jumping Bomb Angels*

6.0/10.

*3.Match
20 Man Royal Rumble
B. Brian Blair vs. Boris Zhukov vs. Bret Hart vs. Butch Reed vs. Danny Davis vs. Dino Bravo vs. Don Muraco vs. Hillbilly Jim vs. Jake Roberts vs. Jim Brunzell vs. Jim Duggan vs. Jim Neidhart vs. King Harley Race vs. Nikolai Volkoff vs. Ron Bass vs. Sam Houston vs. The Junkyard Dog vs. The One Man Gang vs. The Ultimate Warrior vs. Tito Santana*

5.0/10 

*Main Event
2 out 3 Falls
THE Islanders vs The Young Stallions 
*

6.2/10

A solid Rumble just really felt weird, didn't feel like a Rumble PPV at all. The Opener standss really out as a memorable Match, i thiink they had a better one in WCW but this one was good too.
----------------
*Wrestlemania 4

1.Match
20-Man-Battle-Royal:
Teilnehmer: Bret "Hitman" Hart, Jim "The Anvil" Neidhart, Bad News Brown, Ken Patera, Paul Roma, Jim Powers, Danny Davis, Sika, Killer Bees, Sam Houston, Ray Rougeau, Jacques Rougeau , Ron Bass, Junk Yard Dog, Bolsheviks, Hillbilly Jim, Harley Race, George Steele
*
5.0/10

*2.Match
WWF Championship Title Tournament (1. Round):
Jim Duggan vs. “Million $ Man” Ted DiBiase (w/ Virgil & Andre The Giant)*

5.5/10

*3.Match
WWF Championship Title Tournament (1. Round):
Dino Bravo vs. Don Muraco (w/ Billy Graham)*

5.0/10

*
4.Match
WWF Championship Title Tournament (1. Round):
Greg “The Hammer” Valentine (w/ Jimmy Hart) vs. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat*

7.5/10
*
5.Match
WWF Championship Title Tournament (1. Round):
“The Natural” Butch Reed (w/ Slick) vs. Macho Man Randy Savage (w/ Miss Elizabeth)*

5.0/10

*6.Match
WWF Championship Title Tournament (1. Round):
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. One Man Gang (w/ Slick)*

4.5/10
*
7.Match
WWF Championship Title Tournament (1. Round):
Ravishing Rick Rude (w/ Bobby Heenan) vs. Jake “The Snake” Roberts*

4.0/10

*8.Match
Single
Hercules vs. Ultimate Warrior*

1.5/10
*
9.Match
WWF Championship Title Tournament (2. Round):
Hulk Hogan vs. Andre The Giant (w/ Ted DiBiase & Virgil)*

5.0/10

*10.Match
WWF Championship Title Tournament (2. Round):
Don “The Rock” Muraco (w/ Billy Graham) vs. "Million $ Man" Ted DiBiase*

5.0/10

*11.Match
WWF Championship Title Tournament (2. Round):
Greg “The Hammer” Valentine (w/ Jimmy Hart) vs. Macho Man Randy Savage (w/ Miss Elizabeth)*

6.0/10

*12.Match
WWF Intercontinental Championship:
Honky Tonk Man (c) (w/ Jimmy Hart) vs. Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake*

2.0/110

*13.Match
Tag Team
Bobby Heenan & Islanders vs. British Bulldogs & Koko B. Ware*

6.5/10

*14.Match
WWF Championship Title Tournament (Half-Final):
One Man Gang (w/ Slick) vs. Macho Man Randy Savage (w/ Miss Elizabeth)*

-

*15.Match
WWF Tag Team Championship:
Strike Force (c) vs. Demolition (w/ Mr. Fuji)*

4.0/10 

*Main Event
WWF Championship Title Tournament Final:
"Million $ Man" Ted DiBiase (w/ Virgil & Andre The Giant) 
vs. Macho Man Randy Savage (w/ Miss Elizabeth)*

7.0/10

All in all didn't enjoy this Mania, short pointless Tournament Matches, even worse Matches such as Warrior vs Hercules and the IC Title Match. The only Matches i would say i could recommend to watch are Valentine vs Steamboat, was pretty good but by their standards this wasn't worthy, it was the grandest stage of them all and those are the 2 best of their Generation, but still enjoyable, Also the Main Event, was a nice Match and the emotions afterwards are something still remembered to this day, how Macho and Liz celebrated, was great.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Man was TLC 2010 a great show imo, i really wasn't expecting alot from it but it really delivered.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

Razor King said:


> WrestleMania 26 between Shawn and 'Taker is the best match since the Triple Threat at 'Mania XX. Superb match. It wasn't quite as "grand" as WrestleMania 25, but the in-ring action is better and the match is virtually flawless.
> 
> *IYH: Badd Blood ~ *****
> WrestleMania 25 ~ **** 3/4
> WrestleMania 26 ~ ******


that is exactly my opinion too.

I don't understand why people underrated the WM 26 match in-ring, they made everything brilliant, even the moonsault on the knee that some call a botch, makes sense considering Michaels working on Taker's leg for a great part on the match, with the figure 4 and the ankle lock btw.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah i found the second also to be stronger, no doubt both were classics but i really thought Mania 26 meant more, it was all on the line.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The beauty in the WM26 match is that it felt like a culmination of Shawn Michaels' career (like HBK/Flair was for the Nature Boy). They used callbacks from Shawn's past WrestleMania matches (ankle lock-WM21, figure four-WM24) and I swear the final Sweet Chin Music felt like the end of WM12. It was a spectacle, not as big as WM25, but it certainly felt to me like it was THE grand finale of a career. The aura of the entire match had the intensity of a final stretch, and the actual finish couldn't have been more dramatic or memorable. I am honored to have witness that Live in the stadium.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

talking about classics, today I re-watched the two Bret/Bulldong bouts, my thoughts:

_Bret Hart vs. The British Bulldog - WWF Summerslam 92_
cosidered by many one of the most overrated matches of all time, but not by me. One of the hottest crowds in WWE history, great strory telling, but was all Bret effort, he alone made this match so great IMO.
*****3/4*

_Bret Hart vs. The British Bulldog - WWF In Your House 5_
The rematch three years later, this time with both guys with an fantastic perfomance, fucking awesome wrestling match, my MOTC and IMO top 3 in Bret's career.
*******


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Unforgiven 2007 may be the most underwhelming PPV of all time.

The longest match of the show was 11:00 minutes and opened the night, which was Punk/Burke. That was actually a solid match along with Murdoch/Cade vs Londrick. The main event being Taker/Henry was a bad idea and dragged on but Orton/Cena was incredibly lame and had an awful finish. Rey/Batista/Khali looked like they tried to have a decent match but it just sort of failed. Triple H burying Carlito was forgettable. Hardy/MVP vs Deuce N' Domino wasn't awful, I'd put it on the better half of the night. Candice/Phoenix was alright for a divas match was more or less just Candice getting destroyed. Honestly just one of the most uneventful PPVs I've ever seen although it actually had some good tag action and I love Punk/Burke matches.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Best part of Unforgiven + the build up to that show was the cool videos they used of Undertaker in Death Valley.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Christian/Del Rio from this week's SmackDown was really good.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

superdupersonic said:


> Highest recommendation for the Elimination Chamber 2011 bluray. There is nothing in wrestling to be yet released on bluray that could compare to the Rock's return. Not Taker vs. HBK, not HHH vs. Cena II, not Flair vs. HBK.


Could you or someone else who has the bluray please upload The Rock's return segment from the DVD? I've downloaded a couple of versions that are out there but they have slight skips in the audio during his entrance.

I'll definitely be getting the bluray when it come out over here.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

I really don't think the the five star rating is that good of a way of rating things when you're talking about mainstream wrestling events and doesn't tell the full story at times, simply because the point of them wasn't to produce nine or ten five star matches so when I give star ratings, I take a few other different things into account, such as what each match was trying to accomplish and what effect it had.

*Wrestlemania 3*

*The Can-Am Connection vs Don Muraco and Cowboy Bob Orton *

It did its job. It was a solid enough opener to get the crowd going and there was some fast paced action from Martel and Zenk, who didn't last as long as a team as you would've liked. 
***1/2*

*Billy Jack Haynes vs Hercules*

This was a power battle between two Superstars that used the Full Nelson as their finisher. It was a pretty solid match between the two and did its job. It finished with a double countout and Hercules bloodied Haynes with his chain after the match to continue the feud. 
***1/2*

*Hillbilly Jim, The Haiti Kid and Little Beaver vs King Kong Bundy, Little Tokyo and Lord Littlebrook*

This was obviously a novelty match about the gimmick of seeing midgets in the ring with two men the size of Bundy and Jim. It's not a very good match and isn't exactly to my taste but every wrestling show needs a bit of light hearted job. Still don't understand how Bundy attacking one of the midgets was a disqualification though. 
**1/2*

*Loser Must Bow Match
King Harley Race vs The Junkyard Dog*

This was very short and didn't really get a chance to get going but Race got the win after Jimmy Hart distracted The JYD and Race hit a belly to back suplex. After the match, the JYD bowed to Race but then hit him with a chair and stole his cape. 
**1/2*

*The Dream Team vs The Rougeau Brothers
*
This was okay for how long it lasted.This match was basically filler to progress a storyline. Dino Bravo helped Greg Valentine cheat to win and Brutus Beefcake was annoyed at his partner cheating afterwards, leading to Valentine and Bravo walking off without him and him beginning his face turn.
****

*Hair vs Hair Match
Rowdy Roddy Piper vs Adrian Adonis*

This was supposed to be Piper's last match and it was just a comedy match really, with leather belts being used and Piper tossing Jimmy Hart around the ring. It wasn't a great match but it was entertaining enough and Piper won with the Sleeper. Probably the most influential part of it was Beefcake coming down afterwards to help Piper cut Adonis' hair, solidfying his face turn and starting the Barber gimmick.
***1/2*

*Koko B.Ware vs Butch Reed*

This was just a very short filler match again to get Reed over and to start a storyline with him. Reed got the win by pulling the tights and then Tito Santana ran down and attacked his manager Slick. 
**1/2 *

*The Hart Foundation and Danny Davis vs The British Bulldogs and Tito Santana*

Solid match, as you'd expect from the people involved. It would've been interesting to see these two teams face each other properly, without the Davis/Santana sub plot but that couldn't be helped because Dynamite Kid was injured and coming to the end of his career at this point so they needed to protect him. it was still fine for what it was. 
***1/2*

*WWF Intercontinental Championship
''Macho Man'' Randy Savage vs Ricky ''The Dragon'' Steamboat*

Great match, there's no doubt about that and it set a new standard for matches with the fast pace and the near falls, which was just not what you saw in 1987 WWF. Looking back at some of the stuff we've since, it doesn't stand up quite as well as it would have back then but you can't deny its importance. It was the first time on a wrestling show that a wrestling match stole the show ahead of the main eventers.
******

*Jake ''The Snake'' Roberts vs The Honky Tonk Man*

Okay match, it certainly couldn't follow the previous match but then again, at this time there weren't many if any wrestlers around that would have been able to. Alice Cooper accompanied Roberts to ringside, which made sense considering Roberts gimmick and the fact that Honky Tonk's gimmick was one to do with music. Honky Tonk wins with a small package by grabbing the ropes with a but Roberts and Cooper get the last laugh by putting Damien on Jimmy Hart.
****

*The Killer Bees vs The Iron Sheik and Nikolai Volkoff*

Just filler before the main event to get these two teams on the card. The match was more about Hacksaw Jim Duggan at ringside vs the evil foreigners so The Killers Bees were very much the third wheel. Sheik and Volkoff won by disqualification when Duggan hit one of them with his 2X4.
**1/2*

*WWF Championship
Hulk Hogan vs Andre The Giant*

The biggest match in wrestling history at that point and the first of the big match Mania main events. While it was never gonna be a technical classic, it does its job despite their limitations and the slow pace. The buildup was something that has been used time and time again and it always has been effective. It tells a good story, with Andre dominating Hogan, Hogan coming back as he usually does but instead of coming back and winning, he keeps getting knocked back time and time again before he manages to slam Andre. Simple stuff but very effective and this was more entertaining than it had any right to be.
****1/2*

*Overall Rating:* Of course, you've got to be a bit more subjective with these 80's cards considering the way they booked them with the amount of matches and stuff like that. There are better matches, better cards and better Wrestlemania events but this was history making without a doubt. It was the first Mania to be built up as a huge event with major matches on the card and with almost every match coming about as a result of a feud beforehand. 

It's certainly a two match show though. There isn't really much that is memorable other than Hogan/Andre and Savage/Steamboat. Still a groundbreaking event with the way it was done. *7.5/10*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Andy362 said:


> I really don't think the five star rating is a bit useless in the form post people swhen you're talking about mainstream wrestling events and doesn't tell the full story at times, simply because the point of them wasn't to produce nine or ten five star matches so when I give star ratings, I take a few other different things into account, such as what each match was trying to accomplish and what effect it had.


I usually just base it on how good _I thought_ it was.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Elimination Chamber 2011

Alberto Del Rio VS Kofi Kingston
A solid opener with both guys looking pretty good. It is sad that this was ADR's first singles match on PPV. Some good false finishes and I loved the arm breaker to S.O.S combo near the end.
10:30 ***1/4

Kane VS Drew McIntyre VS Wade Barrett VS Big Show VS Rey Mysterio VS Edge
I can't say enough positive things about this match which may be the best Chamber match ever. It never got slow and never left me wishing the next guy would come out to inject some excitement. McIntyre was very impressive and I wish they would let him do that more often. Mysterio took some nasty bumps as well and after seeing his head rammed into a pod a few times I actually started to wonder if he would get a concussion from that. Edge/Mysterio had some fantastic near falls and I thought it was done a couple of times before it was and the super spear was a great finish.
31:28 ****1/4

Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov VS The Corre
Typical match from these two from their other PPV bouts. Nothing to great but not bad by any means either.
5:10 **

The Miz VS Jerry "The King" Lawler
This was obviously not going to be a classic due to King's age but they did a good job with what they had. Michael Cole was really annoying at times though and detracted from the match.
12:08 ***

Randy Orton VS R-Truth VS CM Punk VS John Cena VS Sheamus VS John Morrison
This match was not as good as the Smackdown chamber but I still enjoyed it a lot. The false elimination spot for Punk came across as really stupid and became even dumber when Sheamus attacked Cena in his pod a few minutes later. R-Truth had no business being in this match and it was obvious and his quick elimination only made it more ridiculous. Danielson or even Mark Henry would have made more sense. I still enjoyed it though and a big part of that was Morrison who did a lot of cool transitions with the chamber.
33:11 ***3/4

Overall 8.5/10
I would say to watch the whole thing but make sure you see the Smackdown Chamber match if nothing else.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

admiremyclone said:


> Could you or someone else who has the bluray please upload The Rock's return segment from the DVD? I've downloaded a couple of versions that are out there but they have slight skips in the audio during his entrance.
> 
> I'll definitely be getting the bluray when it come out over here.


Bluray doesn't capture properly.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

superdupersonic said:


> Bluray doesn't capture properly.


That's a shame 
How come?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I download bluray rips all the time and there is never anything wrong with them...

Agreed with... ummm... Ownage I think it was (?) that said Christian/Del Rio from SD this week was great. Probably gonna end up better than the actual WHC match at WM lol.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I use capturing, not ripping.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Ahh, I thought you meant just getting the footage in general, not just you .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Why you hatin on edge cal?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> Why you hatin on edge cal?


Because Edge has been declining in the ring for the last 3 or 4 years, has an unbelievably boring character (imo he's way, WAY more stale than The Undertaker), and rarely has matches worth watching these days. I have little to no interest in watching him wrestle these days, no matter who he is against. I'd probably not even care that much about Edge Vs Christian if it were to happen on PPV, because Edge would bring Christian down.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Except that Christian had one of Edge's best matches last year.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I didn't think too much to that Raw match between them... plus Edge has gotten worse since then anyway.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Poor edge. He finally arrived but he's too injured and beat up from his younger days to capitalise.

Just like Joe Cole or hargreaves 8*D


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

IMO, Edge is the most entertaining superstar I've ever watched. Don't know why you guys hate him.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Um, Edge vs. Ziggler Royal Rumble is one of the best matches of this year, imo. Edge was also really good in the Smackdown Chamber. 

He has declined due to wear and tear over the years but he isn't terrible. But the last time he was in 'good condition' was before the last injury. I still enjoy his character too especially during the Ziggler feud and more now like on Smackdown this past Friday.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Edge is average at best, and the fact his body is beaten to high hell these days doesn't help matters.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Clique said:


> Um, Edge vs. Ziggler Royal Rumble is one of the best matches of this year, imo. Edge was also really good in the Smackdown Chamber.
> 
> He has declined due to wear and tear over the years but he isn't terrible. But the last time he was in 'good condition' was before the last injury. I still enjoy his character too especially during the Ziggler feud and more now like on Smackdown this past Friday.


Didn't love the RR Ziggler match nearly as much as you . Was expecting way more from it given Ziggler's run in 2010... but hey, he was against Edge so he did the best he could .


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
LOL, Cal I enjoy reading your dislike for wrestlers even if it's against someone I'm a big fan of like Edge or THE ROCK!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Edge is doing good in the ring but I understand the criticism against his character. I still like it but I am a huge Edge mark so that doesn't say much. He should go back to being a heel though.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I just re-watched the first disc from WM18 and I gotta say it's a very solid show. Every single match was more enjoyable than I recall when I first watched it. RVD/Regal was as good of an opener as you could ask, nothing spectacular, but enough to get the crowd going and both got in some good offense. I wish DDP/Christian would have gotten a bit more time, it started to pick up as soon as it ended. Hardcore match wasn't much of anything, more of a segment, but it was watchable. Flair/Taker was awesome. Austin/Hall was solid, overbooked, but it was expected. Edge/Booker was also solid, storyline was stupid, but the match wasn't bad. Kane/Angle I thought was pretty great, I also wish it would've gotten a bit more time as it started picking up towards the end. Very fun Mania, and I absolutely love the Skydome/entrance set-up.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Wrestlemania 25 DVD Review

_Lumberjack Match for the Unified Tag Team Championships:_
*Carlito and Primo vs. Miz and John Morrison*

I really think this should have made the main card; I blame Kid Rock... This was actually a pretty solid match. They gave them a decent amount of time, there were some cool spots, they used the lumberjacks well, and the finishing stretch was very exciting and even had the crowd into the match. I think they could have done better if they were on the main card but they did the best with the crappy hand they were given. 
***1/4*










_
Money in the Bank Ladder Match:_
*CM Punk vs. Mark Henry w/Tony Atlas vs. MVP vs. Finlay w/Hornswaggle vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Christian vs. Kane *

I really liked this a lot and I would have loved it if they had less guys. People would just vanish for long periods of time. When the match has 6 guys in it the problem isn't nearly as bad. On the plus side though the match was really exciting, there some really innovative spots, and not too many botches. There was one sunset flip powerbomb that looked like a botch but I think MVP made the right call by not taking the fall as I think they were too close to the ropes for them to land safely. It was really good if they took off some of the dead weight I think it could have been great. 
****1/2*










*
Miss Wrestlemania Battle Royal:*
This was terrible. Besides the bad wrestling they never announced who was in it and with the terrible camera angle you couldn't even tell. Apparently there were some Divas that made returns but you didn't find out until they were eliminated. Santino winning was cool but he really needed to just announce that it was him instead of months of Santina crap. 
*DUD*











*Chris Jericho vs. Jimmy Snuka, Roddy Piper, and Rick Steamboat w/Ric Flair
*
I thought this was a lot better when I watched it live. Also, the match that Jericho and Steamboat would go on to have blows this out of the water. Everything with Snuka and Piper was forgettable, I would even venture to say bad. Once it was down to just Steamboat things got good but they didn't sustain it nearly long enough to save the match. I'm glad Steamboat got his moment at Wrestlemania but I'm not a very big fan of this at all. 
****










_
Extreme Rules Match:_
*Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy*

They did a much better job of convincing me that they hated each other than I thought they would. They kept a slow pace and both guys just went about it like they were out there to kill. I however still couldn't shake the feeling that the finishing stretch was just them doing crazy spot after spot (and there were some pretty awesome ones). The ending was fitting for Jeff Hardy as he simply made a bad judgment call and went for a big move that didn't pay off. It was a very good match but I feel like they could planned out there spots better instead of hitting them all at the end and forgetting about all the hatred that they had been showing the whole time. 
*****










_
Intercontinental Championship Match_
*Rey Mysterio vs. JBL(c)*

Poor JBL. It was pretty funny and JBL was such a dick before the match started that having JBL lose in 21 seconds was pretty funny. 
*1/4**











*Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels*

So let's get the negative thing out of the way, their WM 26 match is better. So now that I got that out this is still one of the best Wrestlemania matches ever. The sheer determination of both guys in the match is unparalleled. No title was on the line yet winning the match was clearly the most important thing in the world to both guys. After seeing a war having both Shawn and Undertaker stand up and start throwing punches was one of my favorite parts of the match. You just knew they were running on empty and it looked like every punch could be their last. I was fully expecting one of them to just pass out near the end. This also has what I think is the greatest near fall of all time. NOBODY kicks out of the Tombstone and I could just listen and watch the crowd react to that kick out all day. Great atmosphere as the crowd was close to perfect. Classic match. 
*****3/4*










_
World Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*Edge(c) vs. John Cena vs. Big Show*

Talk about forgettable. Within 1 day of seeing this match the only thing that anyone is going to remember is Cena putting Edge and Big Show on his shoulders at the same time. It was pretty entertaining and everything, fast pace, 3 guys that are a lot different from each other in the ring, and a few cool spots. This still didn't feel anything like a Wrestlemania main event though. It reminded more of just an awesome match that I would see on TV.
*****










_
WWE Championship Match:_
*Triple H(c) vs. Randy Orton*

With a great crowd this would have been a classic. I really believe this because I just can't explain why this wasn't a great match other than point the blame to the crowd. When they hit there finishers in the opening minutes I thought it was amazing and should have shocked the crowd and really got them going. The crowd should have erupted when Triple H made it back into the ring after taking a back drop onto an announce table and a DDT on the floor. But they just didn't seem to care. I still liked the match a lot but it's like going and watching a match with the TV on mute. Even if the match is great you really aren't going to enjoy it as much as you normally would. I can at least appreciate what they tried to do in the ring though. For the second time in his career Triple H is put in the main event when his match really wasn't the main event.
****1/4*








​
If this wasn't Wrestlemania this would be an awesome show. But for the biggest show of the year I felt this was a little lacking. Plenty of solid matches but only one stand out match. By no means would I call it a bad Wrestlemania though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Tell me the story of the Triple H vs. Randy Orton match.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Goddamn, ***+ for Trips/Orton?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've watched every SmackDown for weeks and I think Edge has been bad at everything. His "crazy" facial expressions are embarasssing.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, Edge is being bad ever since his feud with The Undertaker. He should retire this year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> I've watched every SmackDown for weeks and I think Edge has been bad at everything. His "crazy" facial expressions are embarasssing.


Yeah1993 what is worse. 

Edge's "Crazy Face", Orton's "I hear voices psycho bullshit" or Davey Richards being Davey Richards.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Brye said:


> Unforgiven 2007 may be the most underwhelming PPV of all time.
> 
> The longest match of the show was 11:00 minutes and opened the night, which was Punk/Burke. That was actually a solid match along with Murdoch/Cade vs Londrick. The main event being Taker/Henry was a bad idea and dragged on but Orton/Cena was incredibly lame and had an awful finish. Rey/Batista/Khali looked like they tried to have a decent match but it just sort of failed. Triple H burying Carlito was forgettable. Hardy/MVP vs Deuce N' Domino wasn't awful, I'd put it on the better half of the night. Candice/Phoenix was alright for a divas match was more or less just Candice getting destroyed. Honestly just one of the most uneventful PPVs I've ever seen although it actually had some good tag action and I love Punk/Burke matches.


That is easily one of the worst PPV's i have ever seen. 

I remember loving Burke/Punk MOTN IMO.

Don't remember alot about Cade/Murdoch vs Londrick, but everyone keeps it in high regards.

If you hate Carlito like i do then you really enjoy and appreciate that match 

Tag titles from what i remember was quite humerous but didn't belong on a PPV i mean they obviously put this match on PPV so they could actually have the SmackDown! tag titles on a PPV since Deuce N Domino were complete garbage.

I remember enjoying Candice/Beth quite a bit at the time, now i don't know if i enjoyed that match so much because i was a hardcore Beth fan at that time, but from my one experience i enjoyed it.

Rey/Khali/Batista was a success because of Rey being in the match, so glad we didnt get another Khali/Batista crap fest, could have been alot worse & i take it for what it is.

Orton/Cena was just clearly suppose to be build up to No Mercy, you can appreciate some great buildup but not on a PPV and not when the match lasts about 5 mins if that.

I believe Taker/Henry as the main event speaks for itself.

This PPV was basically a glorfied RAW for the most part, i feel sorry for whoever bought this live, although i am crapping on this PPV i hope to add this to my collection one day 

Does everyone hold Elimination Chamber 2010 as high as me? just curious.
I got it as a top 5 PPV for 2010.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

It's in my top 3 actually, after Mana & Rumble. Thought it was as good as OTL, Series and HIAC., The RAW Chamber was awesome and the SD Chamber was good, everything else wasn't revolutionary but it was solid and filled the Show good.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Trips/Orton was built around great hype, but was always going to fail. So underwhelming, as always.

Don't get me started on Unforgiven 2007, I only enjoyed it because I got to see Elijah Burke.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

What's people's opinion on Backlash 2003? It was the first ever PPV I bought on dvd.. I thought it was great, lots of enjoyable matches and build-ups.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WM25:

MITB: ***1/4 (Good MITB match. Didn't love it as much as some of the other years, but it was good)

Divas Battle Royal: DUD (Nuff said)

Jericho vs. Legends: ** (The part with Steamboat really saved this match)

Matt vs. Jeff: *** (Good match. Loved the hate they showed against each other, and thought it was overall an entertaining match. Like that Matt went over)

Mysterio vs. JBL: * (It was an entertaining few seconds)

Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels: ***** (Better than their Mania 26 match... in fact the 2nd best Mania match ever for me. I couldn't ask for any more. Loved all the wrestling, every spot, the crowd, Shawn kicking out of the tombstone and Taker's reaction, and Taker countering the moonsault to finish off Shawn. Was near perfect, but then again no match is truly perfect)

Edge vs. John Cena vs. Big Show: ***1/4 (Good triple threat match by all account. As TaylorFitz pointed out, really didn't eel like a WM Main Event, just an awesome tv match. Never the less, this was still the better of the two title matches).

Triple H vs. Orton: ** (Very poor main event. The story leading into this match was the best build up in years for a Mania main event, and they give us this shit. Orton and Triple H's singles match resume isn't too good either. They had a great LMS at No Mercy 2007, but aside from that it's been pretty bad. Oh, and Orton not winning the title made things worse, considering after everything that happened and with all the momentum, he should've won the title. If the reason he didn't was because they were in the main event, then they should have put this match second to last and let the triple threat or even better, Taker/Shawn Main Event. This really killed Orton's momentum, and he fact he couldn't beat Triple H one on one for the title didn't help either).

WM25 was definitely saved by the Taker/Shawn match, though Jeff/Matt and Edge/Cena/Show held their own. MITB was good, but still felt like a step down from past MITBs.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The only way Randy Orton winning the title at 'Mania 25 becomes justified is IF they changed the build to something else instead of making it a personal rivalry. Orton took out Hunter's family and "kissed" his wife, with Hunter watching on helplessly. It would have been ridiculous booking to have Orton beat Triple H after all of that. It was the right decision considering the context of the feud. If WWE wanted Orton to win the title, they should have focused more on how Hunter tried to kill Orton's career back in the Evolution days and things had changed for the better for Orton--centering the feud around the WWE Title. That would have justified Orton's win. Regardless, as it stands, WWE was right to have Hunter retain at WrestleMania XXV, but they stacked the deck against them by inserting the "DQ-ed and lose" stipulation. That match should have been No Holds Barred. More than the result, the quality of the match is what makes me cringe. Randy Orton did go on to win the title a month later, so it didn't matter anyway. Anyhow, no point talking about it now...

As for Orton/Hunter matches, well, most of the matches were underwhelming and some were plain bad, but they had some good - great matches too. Royal Rumble 2005, No Mercy 2007 (LMS), the match on Raw after Backlash 2008, and the LMS match on Raw in 2009 were all great matches. I do agree that apart from those matches, almost everything they did was either underwhelming or poor: the match on Raw in Jan '05, the singles matches in 2008, WrestleMania 25 (of course), the No DQ match on Raw before Backlash 2009, and the Three Stages of Hell match. I do like their Unforgiven match though. Not a classic but fine wrestling up until the interferences.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Razor King said:


> As for Orton/Hunter matches, well, most of the matches were underwhelming and some were plain bad, but they had some good - great matches too. Royal Rumble 2005, No Mercy 2007 (LMS), the match on Raw after Backlash 2008, and the LMS match on Raw in 2009 were all great matches. I do agree that apart from those matches, almost everything they did was either underwhelming or poor: the match on Raw in Jan '05, the singles matches in 2008, WrestleMania 25 (of course), the No DQ match on Raw before Backlash 2009, and the Three Stages of Hell match. I do like their Unforgiven match though. Not a classic but fine wrestling up until the interferences.


Maybe I exaggerated a bit acting like their LMS 2007 was the only good-great match. Their match on the Raw after Backlash was pretty good. The LMS match on Raw in 2009 was good as well. I didn't find their Rumble match that good, but I suppose it's a cut above their average match. Unforgiven 2004 I thought was a cut above their average match as well.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The feud shouldn't have been Orton vs. Triple H in the first place. It should have been about Orton attacking McMahon and threatening to hold the company and WrestleMania hostage (possible lawsuit) due to his mental ailment IED. That should have led to the ultimate company man and World Heavyweight Champion John Cena defending the WWE vs. the psychopathic Randy Orton. I thought they were going to go in that direction but then they started the Triple H defending his family bit.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Orton/Cena and Triple H/Edge would have been better main events and made more sense.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I would have had Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy blowoff at WrestleMania. Those 3 title reigns Edge had in Nov. - February probably wouldn't have happened in that case.

Edge/Trips works too though with the way Vickie screwed with Triple H during his time on SD.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> Orton/Cena and Triple H/Edge would have been better main events and made more sense.


This all the way, I actually believed they would do this, but they went with that crappy Cena/Edge/Big Show build and feud.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Thought I'd post some info seeing as this is the DVD thread and all. 

Wrestlemania 27 DVD was put on Silvervision today. The DVD features a special greatest moments in history documentary and it looks like it's hosted by Cena (Oh god) which is not on the Blu-ray. The Blu-ray has the normal go-home shows though. However the US version appears not to and is only 2-disc with the HoF which is on both UK versions as well. 

The documentary line-up for anyone interesested is:

*WWE's Legendary Moments*

Cena Welcome

Austin Era

Degenerate Invasion

Millennium Man

This is your life

Smackdown Terminiated

Cena Intros Rock & Ratttlesnake

Corporate Punishment

Got Beer?

Jimmy Cracked The Boss

TLC

The Great One

Game On

Cena Intros 9/11 Tribute

A Night To Remmber

Cena Intros WWE Debut

My Time Is Now

Y2J Makes History

Bringing Down The House

The Face of a Monster

The Champ is Here

Cena Intros Billionaires

Battle of the Billionaires

Viva La Raza

Icon vs. The Great One

Money In The Bank

Two Words: We’re Back

Rey’s Rumble

You Can’t See Me

Rumbling Return

That’s The Bottom Line

Legends Collide

Heart-Breaking Return

Shawn Retires

Tribute To The Troops

Cena Wrap-Up


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> It's in my top 3 actually, after Mana & Rumble. Thought it was as good as OTL, Series and HIAC., The RAW Chamber was awesome and the SD Chamber was good, everything else wasn't revolutionary but it was solid and filled the Show good.


You have Over The Limit as high as Elimination Chamber?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yup.

Dibiase vs Truth was good
Punk vs Rey was great
Main Event was good

It wasn't great but the average Match was satysfying. And therefore it good a good number.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

It wasn't that bad, but it wasn't that great also, shows like Exteme Rules, TLC, Money In The Bank, Night Of Champions are ahead of it imo.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> It wasn't that bad, but it wasn't that great also, shows like Exteme Rules, TLC, Money In The Bank, Night Of Champions are ahead of it imo.


Extreme Rules was good, just the Gauntlet kept it down. Edge vs Jericho was good. Rey vs Punk was good but not as good as the one at OTL and Swagger vs Randy was pretty good. I also enjoyed that Event, luckily i don't need much to be impressed. TLC the Opener was nice AND THE TLC 4 Way and Sheamus vs Morrison was damm good but else i don't see nothing good. MITB i liked Rey vs Swagger else just solid, i wasn't impressed with either MITB. NOC would have been good as the Opener and the ME were both a 4 Star Match but some Matches on the card espcially Show vs Punk and the borefest of the Tag Division.


----------



## JessebakerLWID (Dec 27, 2010)

I think in general the PPV dvd's are weak. I don't happen to care much for the main event situation in WWE currently anyway, but even then....give us some content. give us some compelling behind the scenes, some INTERESTING alternate commentary, special features on some of the guys, dream match scenarios, SOMETHING. the matches themselves in the last year or so have had some thoroughly un-compelling angles and finishes. no large scale star reveals other than RR, and those guys aren't coming back into the fold in a major way. If the dvd's can't get more interesting then maybe they shouldn't release them individually, focus on duo releases instead.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> Extreme Rules was good, just the Gauntlet kept it down. Edge vs Jericho was good. Rey vs Punk was good but not as good as the one at OTL and Swagger vs Randy was pretty good. I also enjoyed that Event, luckily i don't need much to be impressed. TLC the Opener was nice AND THE TLC 4 Way and Sheamus vs Morrison was damm good but else i don't see nothing good. MITB i liked Rey vs Swagger else just solid, i wasn't impressed with either MITB. NOC would have been good as the Opener and the ME were both a 4 Star Match but some Matches on the card espcially Show vs Punk and the borefest of the Tag Division.


All & all i felt like 2010 was a pretty solid year PPV wise with the exceptions of Fatal 4 Way, Over The Limit & Bragging Rights.

Whats some good 2008 shows i should purchase? since i lack 2008 the most.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm not of fan of 2010 PPVs. Most of them were very 'meh' to me.

*InYourFace*, PPVS I'd recommend from 2008 are Royal Rumble, No Way Out, Backlash, Judgment Day, One Night Stand, No Mercy and Armageddon. SummerSlam and Survivor Series were good too.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Those in any specific order?

Got One Night Stand, Unforgiven & Wm 24 already.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Backlash, No Way Out & Summerslam


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Been watching some stuff from 2006 recently which happens to be one of my favorite wrestling years ever.

MITB - *****1/4* This match felt short, but it went really smooth compared to the other MITB matches and the spots all made sense. Flair getting suplexed off a ladder at his age is amazing. And once again, Shelton Benjamin stole the show.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

InYourFace said:


> Those in any specific order?
> 
> Got One Night Stand, Unforgiven & Wm 24 already.


Watch No Mercy '08 first.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

No Mercy 08 was a great event. You can't go wrong with a PPV that has multiple **** matches.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I dont remember No Mercy being that awesome aside from the main event, same applies for SummerSlam, but i shall purchase No Mercy then.

Gonna get all the Mania's i can right now though, WrestleMania 20 is next up on my list.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jericho/Michaels Ladder Match
Triple H/Jeff Hardy
Undertaker/Big Show
Mysterio/Kane

were all good to great matches. Even Matt Hardy/Mark Henry and Beth/Candice were solid matches. Batista/JBL was ok.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I remember JBL/Batista being like 5 mins :lmao

But if everyone says it was a great show then its gotta be, plus i don't mind owning another show where Jericho is the champ, sole purpose i bought Unforgiven 2008.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

No Mercy 2008 is one of the best PPVs in recent history. Two legit MOTYCs in one PPV can never go wrong.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Big Show vs. Undertaker is a nice appetizer for their Last Man Standing match.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

ECW Wrestlepalooza 1998 (***)

FBI v Blue Meania & Supernova (**): A solid comedy match at first, but then tries to be more serious. Meanie doing a Meaniesault onto nothing was awesome. Nova always brings solid work. Nothing great, but the crowd was hot, so it’s a successful opener. Gotta love the “Where’s my pizza?” chants.

Justin Credible v Mikey Whipwreck (****): What a brutal match. It’s a little sloppy at points, but these two beat the hell out of one another. There’s a point where Mikey throws Credible at a fan, so even they couldn’t get out safe. The crowd was on fire. “Justin asshole” and “ECW” chants throughout.

Lance Storm & Chris Candido (C) v Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney (**): Standard tag match. The crowd chanting “Balls” every time Mahoney did anything is classic. Sunny shows up for a moment. Axl goes lucha, and the champs retain on a springboard dropkick into a chair.

Bam Bam Bigelow v New Jack (*): These two beat the snot out of each other, but aside from the second story guitar shot, it was a garbage match. New Jack had to be carried up the bleachers to jump off the balcony. Bam Bam throws stuff at New Jack as he’s carried away.

Dudley Boyz v Sandman & Tommy Dreamer (**): This match is an absolute mess. Sandman is knocked out for most of it, and eventually Spike Dudley comes out to aid Tommy Dreamer. Dudleyz beat Dreamer and Spike down, untl Sandman returns in a neck brace to finish the match. The crowd fades for parts, but by the finish they are hot again.

Rob Van Dam (C) v Sabu (*****): There’s psychology, spots, and a great crowd reaction. Bill Alfonso constantly switching sides. Sabu chucking chairs at RVD every chance he gets. The match ends on a time limit draw, but the tug of war over the TV title after the match just adds fuel to the fire.

Shane Douglas (C) v Al Snow (***): Shane Douglas is injured in about 10 different ways. Snow does a bit to carry the match. Francine, Bam Bam, and Candido all interfere to keep it going. Douglas retains, and the locker room comes out to celebrate the great night.

ECW was great, and the crowd is a huge part of the show. One of the Sabu v RVD classics is worth checking out here. The reaction Snow and Douglas get is great, but the match wasn’t anything spectacular. Shane Douglas is a bad ass for performing as injured as he was.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

LariatSavage said:


> ECW Wrestlepalooza 1998 (***)
> 
> FBI v Blue Meania & Supernova (**): A solid comedy match at first, but then tries to be more serious. Meanie doing a Meaniesault onto nothing was awesome. Nova always brings solid work. Nothing great, but the crowd was hot, so it’s a successful opener. Gotta love the “Where’s my pizza?” chants.
> 
> ...


I find that incredibly hard to believe.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Clique said:


> Jericho/Michaels Ladder Match
> Triple H/Jeff Hardy
> Undertaker/Big Show
> Mysterio/Kane
> ...


I love this show. Triple H and Jeff Hardy have what I would say is hands down Jeff's best match. Everything they did in that match was perfect. I liked it more than the Jericho/Michaels Ladder match. 



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Tell me the story of the Triple H vs. Randy Orton match.


Triple H was out to kill Orton but he had to hold back because he didn't want to get DQed because it would give Orton the title. Just look at the finish where Triple H just beats the shit out of him after the Sledge Hammer shot, there was no need for it in the context of winning the match, he did it because he hated Orton. Unfortunately a lot of what they did in the ring came across as flat because of the poor crowd reactions.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

RatedR13 said:


> I find that incredibly hard to believe.


Oh no, stop the presses! This guy finds that hard to believe! 

Bill Alfonso's character alone switching sides with the momentum carries the psychology. Never mind the partner versus partner drama. Sabu and RVD pretending to wrestle, and then Sabu eventually deciding he's really going to betray RVD, etc, etc.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

You guys are making me think i should skip on WM 20 and get No Mercy 08


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I forgot to put that down but No Mercy was a fantastic show.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

InYourFace said:


> You guys are making me think i should skip on WM 20 and get No Mercy 08


Both are great shows. I love Wrestlemania 20. The Main event is one of the greatest matches of all time as far as I'm concerned, Eddie/Kurt is a classic, and Christian/Jericho is one of the best Mania matches that never gets talked about.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

InYourFace said:


> You guys are making me think i should skip on WM 20 and get No Mercy 08


No Mercy 2008 was an amazing show, and I prefer it over WM20. However just read Taylorfitz thoughts to get mine... except I don't consider the triple threat match one of the best matches of all time... one of the best Mania matches though, and in Top 5 for Main Events at Mania no doubt. Don't love it as much as others do though. Meh. <_<


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Fair enough. I rated it 5* and I don't give that to many matches at all so it's very close to the top of my list.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I prefer WM20 over NM08 strictly for Eddie/Angle and the Triple Threat. Plus the extra features on the WM20 set (The Mania of Wrestlemania) is a fantastic documentary of WM19 and worth the price of it alone. Both are great shows though.

Also, I'm a fan of the Orton/HHH match from WM25. I guarantee if it hadn't closed the show people wouldn't be so harsh on it. The fact that the crowd was out of it after watching Shawn/Taker (and rightfully so) detracts the match from a lot of people. It doesn't bother me one bit. It's no classic, but it was more than a crap match that some make it out to be. I'd give it a solid *** 1/4, it has the same syndrome the HHH/Jericho match from WM18 had, except this match is actually better.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I would rather watch WM 20 than NM 08 but both are great shows.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> *Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels*
> 
> So let's get the negative thing out of the way, their WM 26 match is better. So now that I got that out this is still one of the best Wrestlemania matches ever. The sheer determination of both guys in the match is unparalleled. No title was on the line yet winning the match was clearly the most important thing in the world to both guys. After seeing a war having both Shawn and Undertaker stand up and start throwing punches was one of my favorite parts of the match. You just knew they were running on empty and it looked like every punch could be their last. I was fully expecting one of them to just pass out near the end. This also has what I think is the greatest near fall of all time. NOBODY kicks out of the Tombstone and I could just listen and watch the crowd react to that kick out all day. Great atmosphere as the crowd was close to perfect. Classic match.
> *****3/4*



This was the perfect, big time, epic main event match. Last weekend I actually re-watched this match and the rematch back-to-back and I felt like I was in heaven. JR really did say it right when he asked the question 'what more could we ask for?' and I certainly couldn't but they gave us more anyway when no one thought they could ever match that performance. I cherish the memories of being in the crowd seeing this match live because that was the most incredible crowd and awe-inspiring experience I've ever been a part of as a wrestling fan.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

No Mercy 08 is really good and I think it's a world better than WrestleMania 24 for best WWE PPV of 08. 



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Yeah1993 what is worse.
> 
> Edge's "Crazy Face", Orton's "I hear voices psycho bullshit" or Davey Richards being Davey Richards.


Davey being Davey.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

LariatSavage said:


> Oh no, stop the presses! This guy finds that hard to believe!
> 
> Bill Alfonso's character alone switching sides with the momentum carries the psychology. Never mind the partner versus partner drama. Sabu and RVD pretending to wrestle, and then Sabu eventually deciding he's really going to betray RVD, etc, etc.


It was a joke. The point of it being RVD and Sabu are awful and always have been. RVD's best matches with Lynn are hugely overrated and anything with Sabu in needs to be thrown into a fire.

I don't mind your reviews but you overrate things massively.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Given the fact that is this the star ratings thread, I thought I should ask my question here....for the wrestling fans that attend the shows in the arenas, and general wrestling fans around the world, how many of them do you guys think use star ratings for matches (knowing everything is worked, pre-determined, etc)?


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm not too sure casual fans/viewers that attend the shows care enough about the actual matches to even worry about rating them star wise. I think it's more of the IWC who actually care about the actual matches versus the entertainment aspect. Just my opinion on it.

With that said, I just bought Takers dvd (Tombstone, History of the Undertaker), The Best of the World Heavyweight Championship, and the best of the IC Championship. Should be here in the next few days. Looking forward to Takers dvd, been wanting to see the Taker/Kane WM 14 match as I've never seen it. Should be good!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

How have you never seen it?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

holy said:


> Given the fact that is this the star ratings thread, I thought I should ask my question here....for the wrestling fans that attend the shows in the arenas, and general wrestling fans around the world, how many of them do you guys think use star ratings for matches (knowing everything is worked, pre-determined, etc)?


Not that many. Only a very small number of fans even discuss matches to the extent that we do on the internet. Many of us discuss/review/rate matches like fans/critics of films do.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

InYourFace said:


> How have you never seen it?


Idk, just never have lol. I've wanted to see it for awhile since I always hear positive reviews about it, but never got around to it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The entire star system is retarded anyways. Didnt Jim Cornette make it up satirically?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

No his Friend rated the Matches just for fun, whenhe liked a Match he would rate it good and else not. He didn't know Wrestling was pre determind and didn't really take anything in consideration, Crowd reactions, Story or anything. And now it has become that Monster it is today. I really don't take those Ratings seriously, it's a fun way to know what to rewatch again somewhere down the road.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I just consider STARS~! as a quick reference as to how good or bad people think matches are. They are pretty much useless imo without reviews that explain the rating.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

KingCal said:


> I just consider STARS~! as a quick reference as to how good or bad people think matches are. They are pretty much useless imo without reviews that explain the rating.


Like the 4326342532 word reviews Austin101 does?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ah yes, the reviews that explain every millisecond of each match yet actually gives no opinion

I admire the effort, though looking back they were pretty shallow. It was like a ply by play guy writing. It didnt explain the psychology or why he enjoyed it or didnt.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It was hundreds of lines of play-by-play, followed by saying how much he utterly loved that match and how it was a classic.

Then if you mentioned that he was really just doing play-by-play rather than reviewing, he'd get furious and act like you just insulted a piece of art he had created.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Well you didn't HAVE to read his posts... even if they stretched the fuck out of the page and were damn near unmissable... he loved writing out matches in full for nobody else's benefit but his own! He just also happened to post them everywhere for other people to read... and get pissed when people didn't want to read them because they sucked .

*wonders how long it will take for some pussy to post a message on the site A101 posts his reviews now, telling him that the nasty peoples on WF are shitting on his crappy play by plays again*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I got a little legit creeped out when someone linked me to one of his reviews and he starting talking about how I enjoyed the match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Well he pretty much wrote EVERY play by play here that he is posting on that DVD News site... so its no surprise that some of our names might show up in them. Same thing happens when I post reviews here from the other site I usually write them for.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He had some great opinions though. Got me started on this whole snowflakes thing. 

To this day, I still hold his opinion on Savage/Warrior with VERY high regard. Dont know why, the match never gets much love but to me its always been one of THE all time greatest.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

He's the reason I got into STARS~! and even reviewing matches/shows/dvds. But then he went into the deep end, not being able to accept other people's opinions if they were different to his, writing play by plays for matches instead of actually reviewing them etc etc.

Also, I'm afraid that I'm kinda the person who got him started on the play by play style of "reviewing"...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I still remember the Angle/Moonsault crisis.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I got a little legit creeped out when someone linked me to one of his reviews and he starting talking about how I enjoyed the match.


It would have been creepier if he said he enjoyed watching you enjoy the match.

And I don't have any real problems with the guy, he obviously has a great passion for what he does. He just seemed like a guy who didn't have a full grasp on reality at times and in the end, that's what caused him to get banned.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Play by Play or get the fuck out, if you don't spend 2 Hours writing down what in that Match happend, well fuck you are evil, and not the cool kind of evil, like Right to Censor evil.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Guys im sorry for kind of coming across as an idiot right now lol but after my friends started questioning me about it, I felt i didn't really have answers for them. Basically, i need to be a bit more educated with this lol. So basically, what I wanna know is that what is the purpose of a wrestling match? and as a viewer (like all those that watch around the world) what are you supoosed to think of when watching the match?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

-It's suppose to me exciting or make you pay attention closely
-suspendyour disbelief and for as longas the Match goes you actually think it's real, justforgtting it's predetermined.
-It is suppose to get Emotions out of People.

And i really don't think you should have to think to much, if you think about the quality of the Match while the Match is going, it must be not all that good.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

holy said:


> Given the fact that is this the star ratings thread, I thought I should ask my question here....for the wrestling fans that attend the shows in the arenas, and general wrestling fans around the world, how many of them do you guys think use star ratings for matches (knowing everything is worked, pre-determined, etc)?


When I go to see a wrestling show live I usually try really hard not to give out star ratings because everything is better live. I doubt that many people use the scale to the extent we do. I mean you can find people giving match ratings all over the internet but a lot of people just rate it differently (or rate it out of 10)



KingCal said:


> He's the reason I got into STARS~! and even reviewing matches/shows/dvds. But then he went into the deep end, not being able to accept other people's opinions if they were different to his, writing play by plays for matches instead of actually reviewing them etc etc.
> 
> Also, I'm afraid that I'm kinda the person who got him started on the play by play style of "reviewing"...


His earlier reviews were awesome. I would find one from time to time and they were always good reads. He fit the whole thing on one blog post and didn't do play by play. 

I always liked Austin101 and I did respect his opinions. The play by play long ass reviews that he did before he got banned were a little much though.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I've never understood WHY somebody would write down how the match went on in such detail. It's not just one guy but MOST "reviewers" on the web seem to do it and it's become some sort of a "culture," as far as wrestling writing is concerned. I can understand when you cover a certain angle in a match to point out something crucial or ludicrous, but doing play-by-play just to REVIEW it? That's not reviewing. That's recapping. Sometimes it becomes inevitable when you post your reviews, but even then, you're actually reviewing what you thought made the match stand out instead of just going move-for-move and not having a specific psychology behind the "analysis."

Wait, did that just sound like a Kurt Angle match?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.zavvi.com/dvd/elysium.search?searchFilters=RFZEI2RlcGFydG1lbnQ6ZHZkIQ==&search=wwe

Some pretty cheap DVDs for UK/Irish folks. The Jericho DVD is tempting me.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmm, £3.45 for various PPVs. It's sad that they never quite reach bargain bucket status at like £1.99.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I didn't mind A101, I absolutely hate the play by play review style, seems kind of redundant. I will say it was him that led me to buy Savages' dvd, so for that I thank him lol.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I didn't start using the star ratings until a couple of years ago but I love doing it now and it helps me keep track of what was good and what wasn't. I have timed matches though for a long time.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

WWF Over the Edge 1998 (***)

DOA v Legion of Doom (**): A slow match. A bunch of brawlers attempting to do mat work, and it's not very entertaining. DOA does the Killer B switch, Droz intereferes, and Sunny looks gorgeous. 

Jeff Jarrett v Steve Blackman (***): A better match than I expected from these two. The crowd must have all went for a break during this one though because there's no reaction. 

Sable v Marc Mero (**): Marc Mero pretends to lay down for Sable, then rolls her up for the 1-2-3. JR calls Marc Mero a "jackass." Mero plays a great heel in this quick segment.

Bradshaw and Taka v Kaientai (***): Kaientai and Taka fly around a bit. Bradshaw shows the boys from Japan what Texas Stiff is all about. The ending doesn't make sense, as Bradshaw fails to break up the pin from a foot away.

The Rock (C) v Farooq (***): Rock comes to the ring late due to a piledriver onto a chair earlier in the night. No one sells a piledrive like the Rock, and he proves it multiple times this evening. Farooq pretty much gives Rocky a beatdown, but The people's Champ escapes. The Nation and DX feud starts during the post match festivities.

Mask v Mask Vader v Kane (***): A solid big man v big man match. The ending was lackluster, but Vader missing a moonsault is never a small feat. Paul Bearer wearing the Vader mask is classic. Vader's post match promo is terrible.

De-Generation X v Nation of Domination (***): Pretty lackluster match. Nation's side is stacked, while the D-X side is basically just a few dudes who could cut promos. Well two guys who could cut a promo, and then HHH who had Chyna to get him over. Best part of the match is Owen using the Pedigree to knock HHH out.

Stone Cold Steve Austin v Dude Love Mick Foley (*****): This is the epitome of the Vince v Stone Cold feud. Every single turn of event in this match adds fuel to their fire. Mick and Austin beat the hell out of each other, and Vince keeps changing the rules to fit his whims. A fun ending, and one of the most memorable matches from the Attitude Era.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

holy said:


> Guys im sorry for kind of coming across as an idiot right now lol but after my friends started questioning me about it, I felt i didn't really have answers for them. Basically, i need to be a bit more educated with this lol. So basically, what I wanna know is that what is the purpose of a wrestling match? and as a viewer (like all those that watch around the world) what are you supoosed to think of when watching the match?


The basic prupoise of a wrestling match would be competition and watching it is based pretty much around the idea that the entire world likes watching some form of competition or another and that this is certain peoples' ...thing to watch favourite thing. Thing. 

I'm more of a guy who likes watching it for the sake of the little story each match has to it and if they paky on it or not. Eg If Face Mysterio and Heel Big Show have a match that hasn't had any backstory whatsoever, there's still that little story of Rey overcoming this literally huge challenge and avoiding everything that could smash his face and end his career. Then there's Show who has to use his strangth, size, power, and motherfuckin' gigiantic..ness to make sure Rey doesn't use his quickness and can avoid nothing. Even if it's non-believable, screw it, it's bloody fun to watch. That's why I tend to not like The "Kurt Angle way of doing things", where no matter what, he's really just doing the same thing every match no matter who his opponent is. There's been exceptions like the Austin matches, rey matches, Taker matches, etc. though.





Razor King said:


> I've never understood WHY somebody would write down how the match went on in such detail. It's not just one guy but MOST "reviewers" on the web seem to do it and it's become some sort of a "culture," as far as wrestling writing is concerned. I can understand when you cover a certain angle in a match to point out something crucial or ludicrous, but doing play-by-play just to REVIEW it? That's not reviewing. That's recapping. Sometimes it becomes inevitable when you post your reviews, but even then, you're actually reviewing what you thought made the match stand out instead of just going move-for-move and not having a specific psychology behind the "analysis."


What I don't get is how you can enjoy a match if you're trying to write everything down on it. I mean shit if you're literally writing down play-by-play of a match and it's really quick, do you pause it so you can take notes? That's not a rhetorical question either I seriously want to know if people like that pause matches to jot every move down. But hey if people enjoy it then whatever.



Jaysin said:


> I didn't mind A101, I absolutely hate the play by play review style, seems kind of redundant. I will say it was him that led me to buy Savages' dvd, so for that I thank him lol.


I never disliked 101 like a lot of people seem to (or whatever the phrase for "disliking on the internet" could be), but I think a lot of the stuff he said was pretty much bogus, and there was evidence of it. You don't watch puro for 15 years and call All Japan "AJAP". There's really nothing wrong with admitting you're not a fan of Japanese wrestling or certain styles of wrestling. Hell a guy could watch WWE only w/out WCW or other US companies and no one would (or should) hold that against him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> The basic prupoise of a wrestling match would be competition and watching it is based pretty much around the idea that the entire world likes watching some form of competition or another and that this is certain peoples' ...thing to watch favourite thing. Thing.
> 
> I'm more of a guy who likes watching it for the sake of the little story each match has to it and if they paky on it or not. Eg If Face Mysterio and Heel Big Show have a match that hasn't had any backstory whatsoever, there's still that little story of Rey overcoming this literally huge challenge and avoiding everything that could smash his face and end his career. Then there's Show who has to use his strangth, size, power, and motherfuckin' gigiantic..ness to make sure Rey doesn't use his quickness and can avoid nothing. Even if it's non-believable, screw it, it's bloody fun to watch. That's why I tend to not like The "Kurt Angle way of doing things", where no matter what, he's really just doing the same thing every match no matter who his opponent is. There's been exceptions like the Austin matches, rey matches, Taker matches, etc. though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Where did Austin101 go anyways? Did he get banned or something?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Banned/dead/dunno.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

he got banned and regulars at another site which had a forum of about 10 members. Then it died.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Wrestlemania 6

Rick Martel vs. Koko B. Ware

Jus a squash really but it had a good pace for the five minutes or so it lasted. Martel had recently turned into ''The Model'' character and this was really to get him over against someone that was a jobber to the stars. Martel wins with the Boston Crab.
**

WWF Tag Team Titles
The Colossal Connection vs Demolition 

It was alright but there wasn't much drama to it, considering Haku had to wrestle most of the match himself considering Andre The Giant couldn't do a whole lot at this time and this would turn out to be his final match in the company. Demolition win with the and after the match, Andre turns face and attacks Haku and Bobby Heenan after they blamed him for losing. 
**1/4

Earthquake vs Hercules

As you'd expect from a power match, this wasn't exactly great. Similar to the first match in that they wanted to establish a new guy in Earthquake and they wanted to get him over against someone that was a convincing opponent but was now a jobber to the stars in Hercules so in that regard, it did its job.
*3/4

Brutus Beefcake vs Mr. Perfect

Decent match, Perfect made everyone he faced look good with the selling he did when he wrestled and this was the same here. Surprisingly, Beefcake won this with the Sleeper and this was actually Perfect's first televised loss in the company. The last person I'd expect them to give that to was Beefcake but he was over. After the match, he gut Perfect's manager, The Genius' hair.
**1/4

Bad News Brown vs Rowdy Roddy Piper

An entertaining, all out brawl, albeit a short one. This was the first match on the card that had had a lot of buildup and was the infamous match where Piper came out painted half white and half black. Still don't know what he meant by that. Anyway, both men fought to the outside to a double countout and then fought backstage to continue the feud.
**12

The Hart Foundation vs The Bolsheviks

This lasted 19 seconds so it is hard to say much about it. The Bolsheviks tried to sing the Russian national anthem but The Harts attacked them. It just seemed to have been used for the Hart Foundation to get on the show in their native country.
*

The Barbarian vs Tito Santana

Third match of the night that was someone they wanted to get over taking on a glorified jobber. It was decent and did its job. The Barbarian won with a top rope clothesline.
**

Mixed Tag Match
Dusty Rhodes and Sapphire vs Randy Savage and Sensational Sherri

This was a fun match and the first mixed tag match in the history of the company. Sapphire could do next to nothing in the ring but the other three kept it very entertaining. Savage was in the ''Macho King'' role at the time and so was a big heel again. Rhodes brought Elizabeth down to ringside and she was involved in the finish when she pushed Sherri over Sapphire.
**3/4

The Orient Express vs. The Rockers

Good, fast paced match between the two as expected. The Rockers really were ahead of their time, there was no other team in the company that did things like dive over the top rope to the floor and things like that. The match ended when Jannetty had salt thrown in his eyes and couldn't see so was counted out. 
**1/2

Hacksaw Jim Duggan vs Dino Bravo

This was never gonna be a great match but they kept it short so that both men could just do the basics. Duggan got the win when he hit Bravo with his 2X4 after Jimmy Hart and Earthquake distracted the referee. After the match, Earthquake attacked Duggan to set up a future feud. 
*3/4

Million Dollar Title Match
Ted DiBiase vs Jake ''The Snake'' Roberts

Solid match between two workers that certainly knew how to work. The crowd started a Wave during the match though, which I found a little disrespectful. I guess they were just getting tired and were waiting for the main event. 
**1/2

Big Bossman vs Akeem

This lasted about a minute, which was quite surprising considering this match had a lot of build up with it being two former tag partners taking on each other. Bossman hit the Boss Man Slam and that was all she wrote. 
*1/2

Rick Rude vs Jimmy Snuka

This was just filler to get both men on the card and by this time, everyone was waiting for the main event. Rude got the win with the Rude Awakening, against Snuka, who was pretty much a jobber to the stars in this run.
**

WWF and Intercontinental Championship Match
Hulk Hogan vs The Ultimate Warrior

Great match, one of the biggest Wrestlemania's of all time and a lot better than it should have ever been when you consider the two men involved. The crowd were unbelieveably hot for this and both men did a great job of keeping the winner in doubt until the last minute. The finish with Hogan hulking up before missing the legdrop and Warrior hitting the splash to get the win was terrifically done. 
****

Overall Rating: Definitely a one match show with Warrior vs Hogan. Other than that, there really isn't much memorable at all. They tried to get everyone on the card and that resulted in just too many matches and lot of them being short squashes. Overall though, an entertaining show. 7/10


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just counted all my WWE DVDs and I think my collection is solid.

SummerSlam '02
Royal Rumble '04
WrestleMania XX
SummerSlam '04
Taboo Tuesday '04
New Years Revolution '05
Royal Rumble '05
No Way Out '05
WrestleMania XXI
Backlash '05
Judgment Day '05
ECW One Night Stand
Vengeance '05
Great American Bash '05
SummerSlam '05
Unforgiven '05
No Mercy '05
Taboo Tuesday '05
Survivor Series '05
Armageddon '05
Royal Rumble '06
WrestleMania XXII
Backlash '06
Judgment Day '06
One Night Stand '06
Great American Bash '06
SummerSlam '06
Unforgiven '06
No Mercy '06
Armageddon '06
Royal Rumble '07
No Way Out '07
WrestleMania XXIII
Backlash '07
One Night Stand '07
Great American Bash '07
WrestleMania XXIV
Backlash '08
SummerSlam '08
WrestleMania XXV
Backlash '09
SummerSlam '09
Hell In A Cell '09
WrestleMania XXVI
Money In The Bank
SummerSlam '10
Royal Rumble '11

Undertaker (His first DVD with that came out in '04)
Stone Cold DVD
Chris Jericho DVD
The Rock DVD
Shawn Michaels DVD (Heartbreak And Triumph)
Edge DVD
Best of Raw '09
Best of Raw '10
Best PPV matches of '09-'10
Best of Smackdown '09-'10
Elimination Chamber DVD
Hell In A Cell DVD
Ladder Match DVD
Raw 15th Anniversary DVD
Smackdown 10th Anniversary DVD
DX DVD (The '06 one)

I got a solid amount of ROH DVDs I'll look into later but this is just off memory.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Wrestlemania 15*

Triple Threat Match for WWF Hardcore Championship 
Billy Gunn vs Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly

Fun hardcore brawl to kick off the show that was typical of the time period. Road Dogg was involved with the Hardcore Title but they switched him and Gunn around at the last minute for some reason. Holly wins the title when Gunn hits the Fameasser on a chair on Snow and he takes out Gunn and covers Snow himself. 
**1/4

WWF Tag Team Championships
Owen Hart and Jeff Jarrett vs D'Lo Brown and Test

Short three minute match that was added at the last minute when D'Lo and Test were the last two in a Battle Royal on Heat, earning them a shot. The Tag Division in early 1999 had even less depth than it does now and they had to keep putting together random pairings. Owen and Jarrett retained when 
*3/4

Brawl For All Match
Butterbean vs Bart Gunn

Pretty pointless in truth. This was the celebrity involvement for this Mania, with Brawl For All winner Bart Gunn getting a chance to show what he could do against a real boxer. Of course, as expected, it was over within about a minute but it was one hell of a knockout. 
*

Mankind vs Big Show

This was alright, nothing more, nothing less. It served its purpose. The stipulation of the match would be that the winner would be the Special Referee in the main event and it led to Big Show getting frustrated and chokeslamming Mankind through, getting disqualified. This led to to Vince coming out and getting knocked out by Big Show, who was then arrested later in the night.
**

Fatal Four Way for WWF Intercontinental Championship
Road Dogg vs Goldust vs Ken Shamrock vs Val Venis 

Solid enough match. The buildup at the time was all about Ken Shamrock's sister, Ryan and her affairs with the other wrestlers in the match rather than the IC Title though. Shamrock and Venis got counted out early and Road Dogg retained when Ryan accidentally pulled his foot.
**1/4

Triple H vs Kane

Pretty good match between the two. A decent brawl and probably one of the better matches of the night. Kane was a member of The Corporation at the time and Chyna had turned on Triple H and joined him. The end result was Chyna then turning on Kane and her and HHH 
**1/2

WWF Womens Championship 
Sable vs Tori

Bad match. The Womens Division wasn't exactly a strong point of the WWF at this point and this was just way too sloppy. Credit for them for trying to do some good stuff in this but there were a few botches that came with that. The match ended when the referee was knocked down and a debuting Nicole Bass came out and helped Sable to retain.
1/2 *

WWF European Championship Match
Shane McMahon vs X-Pac

This was an entertaining match, with Shane constantly running away from X-Pac and constant interference from Test and The Mean Street Posse getting in the way. X-Pac finally got the advantage until HHH came out and turned on him, which certainly would've been unexpected at the time considering it seemed like DX was back together earlier in the night. I must say that that was a good swerve. This was probably about the second best match of the night.
**1/2

Hell In A Cell Match
The Undertaker vs Big Bossman

Probably the worst HIAC match there has been. It wasn't absolutely terrible like some people say it was but it was a bit slow and plodding and they used the show so little that the stipulation was pretty needless really and just used to get buys. Taker was the leader of the Ministry at the time and did a great job in that role, certainly one of the most evil heels of all time. Anyway, Taker won with the Tombstone Piledriver and then they did the infamous hanging angle with The Bossman, which was certainly pushing the boundaries.
*3/4

WWF Championship
The Rock vs Stone Cold Steve Austin
****

Overall Rating: Not the greatest of Wrestlemania's in a year that had its fair share of crap, despite some of the legendary storylines. The main event with Rock and Austin saves it because the rest of the matches aren't anything to shout about. It didn't have the most fantastic card in the first place but it didn't help that Russo had full control over this show and focused more on advancing stories than the matches themselves. I liked the way he did Triple H's heel turn but some of the stuff seemed more suited to a RAW than the biggest PPV of the year. 6.5/10.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I love that Austin/Rock WM 15 match so much. **** 1/4 from me. 

While most are gonna be watching WM27 tonight, i'm gonna be watching some of Undertakers set (his 1st set, not the deadliest matches set). Should be good. Finally get to see Kane/Taker from WM14.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Anyone enjoying Mania so far? That discussion thread is killing me with idiots. 

The match list really bugged me as nothing really stood out as Mania worthy. I'm remaining optimistic about the card, matches have served their purpose so far and now onto Punk/Orton which should be fantastic but is getting caught up in a pile of awful booking.

Del Rio/Edge - ***1/4
Rey/Cody - ***3/4

Very early ratings being caught up in Mania fever.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Damn did Del Rio/Edge open the show or something?


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Sadly, yes it did. Rock opened with a crappy promo however. 

Punk/Orton is decent so far, solid psychology in this match. EDIT: *** range, Orton selling wasn't spectacular along with the unoriginal ending.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Edge/ADR ***
Rey/Rhodes **1/2
The Corre/others DUD
Punk/Orton **1/2

Decent wrestling so far.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Wouldn't go that low on the ratings but I agree there's been a decent amount of wrestling for a company that is apparently removing 'wrestling' from their company name.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

The show itself tho has felt kinda flat. Total bullshit that Bryan/Sheamus got bumped for a lame 15 promo from the Rock

This Mania has felt like WM23 to me more than anything

even Cole/Lawler which should atleast be entertaining, has been boring as shit


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I can't believe Austin has got himself into this pile of shit. The match is longer than Rey/Rhodes for crying out loud. This is embarrassing, role on some Wrestling please.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Disagree with you guys on Orton/Punk. I really really enjoyed it. Orton half sold the knee but with the way it was booked there was only so much he could do. MOTN so far if you ask me. Rey/Cody was great too. Cole/Lawler was fucking terrible. I'll have a full review posted after the show's over.

EDIT: God damn it! Cena vs. Miz is main eventing...


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Triple H as King of Kings is fucking awesome, I love the gimmick. The guy better bring his all tonight because Taker will deliver.

I can only go higher on Punk/Orton so a rewatch won't hurt my rating. I'm watching this match and off to bed.

Lawler/Cole was one of the most horrible 20 minutes in the history of Mania, nothing made sense.

JR and Lawler and commentating the last 3 matches which is an excellent thing as JR can sell a match superbly. Taker/Trips is getting 30 minutes here.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

****1/2 for HHH/Taker. That was the best false finish I've seen in years.


----------



## LOU (Jul 28, 2006)

Taker/Trips - ****

Too many finishers and not enough substance but a thrill ride for sure.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

HHH/Taker was fucking awesome. I'm sure some people will call it a false finisher fest and if they didn't like it fair enough but I thought it was epic.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Id say that was the only match where a case could be argued that the finishers were all part of the 'die trying' story.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I didn't love the match. Felt too much like a spot fest/"false finish fest" (as Ownage put it), and didn't have much else to the match. I will admit it did have me on the edge of my seat, especially after Trips hit that tombstone. Kayfabe wise it was the closest that Taker has ever come to losing the streak, as he literally won by the skin of his teeth.

It's ironic though, cause while WWE made Taker look like a good, they also managed to make him look fragile and helpless at the same time the last part of the match. I just didn't buy into it... they also made Triple H look incredibly strong as well, probably stronger than he's ever looked in his life to bring Taker to absolutely nothing. All of it just sits funny to me, and I'll say it again, I didn't buy it.

But it did make me believe for a moment Trips was gonna win, so gotta give credit to the match, but I wouldn't call it a classic or even a great match... good at best for me. I preferred Punk/Orton by a bit.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

RatedR13 said:


> Id say that was the only match where a case could be argued that the finishers were all part of the 'die trying' story.


Yeah I thought the approach they took made sense. Also liked how they went hard from the start and didn't go for a slow start and try to build from there. Also thought both guys gave an effort worthy of their last match. I haven't seen HHH bump like that in years, if ever. Don't want to spoil any of the spots for people who haven't seen it but one of the bumps he took to the floor was crazy. The last nearfall was unbelievable as well. Awesome stuff. I'll have to see how it holds up on a rewatch but right now I don't see anything topping it for MOTY.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Id have it a mile ahead of any match tonight. Theres been some decent matches too.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

EBboy™;9530345 said:


> I didn't love the match. Felt too much like a spot fest/"false finish fest" (as Ownage put it), and didn't have much else to the match. I will admit it did have me on the edge of my seat, especially after Trips hit that tombstone. Kayfabe wise it was the closest that Taker has ever come to losing the streak, as he literally won by the skin of his teeth.
> 
> It's ironic though, cause while WWE made Taker look like a good, they also managed to make him look fragile and helpless at the same time the last part of the match. I just didn't buy into it... they also made Triple H look incredibly strong as well, probably stronger than he's ever looked in his life to bring Taker to absolutely nothing. All of it just sits funny to me, and I'll say it again, I didn't buy it.
> 
> But it did make me believe for a moment Trips was gonna win, so gotta give credit to the match, but I wouldn't call it a classic or even a great match... good at best for me. I preferred Punk/Orton by a bit.


That's what it basically comes down to, if you dug the false finisher style they went for or not. I don't always like it but I think it worked here. The spots were great and they definitely created the high drama they were going for. Not a technical classic by any means but it felt epic to me.

I get what you're saying about Taker looking somewhat fragile and Trips looking like a beast but that's what the match was about. They hyped up how cerebral HHH is and that the no holds barred stip would make him Taker's most dangerous opponent yet. That's exactly what Hunter was and Taker took everything he threw at him. Under normal circumstances you could call it overkill but I thought the match they worked made perfect sense and came off just the way it should have. And if you ask me making the guy who lost the match look just as strong as the guy who won is a good thing.

Don't think I'd call it a classic either but I did think it was fantastic. A million times better than Punk/Orton. The only match from 2011 that even comes close to it is the SmackDown chamber imo, and I'd put HHH/Taker above that on first viewing.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

My only issue with Taker/Triple H was the finish. All through the build up Triple H was like I'm gonna end the streak or die trying. Instead of tapping out, he should of just passed out to sorta signify that.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

^ yeah that's my only issue with it really


----------



## Dream_Team (Mar 1, 2011)

HHH/Taker - ****1/4
Cena/Miz - **3/4
ADR/Edge - ***1/4
Orton/Punk - ***1/2
Snooki - 1/4*
Cole/Lawler - 1/2*
Corre/Randoms - 1/2*
Rhodes/Mysterio - ***1/4

Good WM, had low expectations which made it better. God the ending to Taker/HHH was just perfect, IMO.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

So I had a really lengthy typed out review for Mania all set to go, hit reply and got the database error. So now I just don't give a fuck. Here's my ratings:

Edge/Del Rio - ***1/4
Rey/Cody - ***1/2
8 Man - *
Orton/Punk - ***3/4
Cole/Lawler - DUD
Taker/HHH - ****3/4
6 Person - **
Cena/Miz - *1/2


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Been a long time since I posted in here but just thought I'd quickly post my ratings for WrestleMania XXVII:

*Edge/Alberto* - ***3/4
*Rey/Cody* - ***
*8-Man Tag* - 1/4*
*Orton/Punk* - ***1/4
*Lawler/Cole* - *
*Undertaker/HHH* - ****1/2
*6-Person Mixed Tag* - *3/4
*Miz/Cena* - **3/4

Overall, a pretty good WrestleMania. Not the best but still an entertaining show. I'm off to bed now guys.


----------



## acdc22287 (Apr 26, 2009)

Wrestlemania 27
Edge/Alberto - ***1/4
Rey/Cody - ***
8-Man Tag - 3/4
Orton/Punk - ***1/2-3/4
Lawler/Cole - DUD
Undertaker/HHH - ****1/4
6-Person Mixed Tag - *1/4
Miz/Cena - **1/2


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The finale to Undertaker/HHH was one of the most intense moments I've ever seen in WWE. What an unbelievable finishing stretch that was. Once again, Undertaker's absolutely incredible selling along with the drama at the end, the Tombstone kick out, and the finish were all great.

The rest of the show was alright, not good or completely terrible, but I'll tell you this show had an uninspiring build and WM27 ended of being one of the weaker WrestleManias ever.


----------



## acdc22287 (Apr 26, 2009)

What was Cena's entrance? I missed it


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Edge/Del Rio - **3/4
Decent little match. Don't know why it was first... but happy to see Edge retain.

Rey/Cody - ***
Good match, did feel like it was dragging by the end of it, however still a solid match, and nice to see Cody get the win.

8 Man - 1/4*
Bleh... once again WWE shows they have no idea how to keep a faction looking strong.

Orton/Punk - ***1/2
Great match and MOTN for me. Liked Orton's selling and really liked Punk's leg work. The action was great, the finish was cool, though did seem like a typical Orton finish, and while Punk probably should have won based on Orton's injuries to make him look strong, I don't think the loss hurt him that much.

Cole/Lawler - DUD
Meh...

Taker/HHH - ***
I explained my thoughts on the previous page. And I may as well take this time to respond to Ownage. 



> I get what you're saying about Taker looking somewhat fragile and Trips looking like a beast but that's what the match was about. They hyped up how cerebral HHH is and that the no holds barred stip would make him Taker's most dangerous opponent yet. That's exactly what Hunter was and Taker took everything he threw at him. Under normal circumstances you could call it overkill but I thought the match they worked made perfect sense and came off just the way it should have. And if you ask me making the guy who lost the match look just as strong as the guy who won is a good thing.


While I would normally agree... this was Taker who was looking fragile... not Shawn Michaels, not Rey Mysterio, not Edge, not John Cena, but fucking Taker. This demon who is supposedly the personification of evil and death. It worked when Kane really beat the shit out of Taker at Mania 14 because Kane in a sense was on an even playing field with Taker as far as all the crazy darkside stuff was concerned, but with Triple H being a normal... albeit a savage guy, it just didn't work for me. If they were going to have Taker look like that, Trips could have looked the same at the very least, but he seemed to just slip up in the match and then walk away after. And the fact the whole thing with Triple H was he would die trying doesn't help the fact by the end of the match he only seemed slightly phase, and that it was just another match for him... only that he lost.

Maybe the match needed blood (which Trips did have), but I'm talking a lot of blood.

And I wasn't too thrilled with the action/wrestling in the match... it just dragged on and on... some sick spots, and then a shit load of false finishers, but I wasn't really brought in by the action/wrestling of the match, instead was really drawn in by the fact it looked like Taker was gonna lose, and the drama in that. If it wasn't for the streak and was just another match on a non-Mania PPV, I wouldn't have cared.

But yeah, that's why I think what I think on the match. 

6 Person - Didn't Watch


Cena/Miz - **1/2

I thought this was actually a pretty decent match, and considering the guys in there I guess it wasn't going to be much better. Did like the ending though with Miz winning... the first heel since Austin to walk out of Mania in the main event with the WWE title. It's interesting.

Overall: I was very disappointed with this event. I really wanted to like Taker/HHH, but I just couldn't get into it that much and what they were doing. It was still a good match, but I know I'll have plenty of arguments involving that. The main event was lackluster... but I still prefer it to HHH/Orton from a couple of years ago, so whatever. World title match opening the show was odd as fuck, the best match of the night being CM Punk/Orton which was a great natch, still there were better tv matches. And all in all, this Mania really didn't have a Mania feel.

But I'm interested to see how Taker/HHH will hold up a year from now for myself and most people, based on the star ratings and comments on the match.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

acdc22287 said:


> What was Cena's entrance? I missed it


His hype video was DMX praying to God and then he had a large choir sing him in. I felt bad because the choir got booed but they were really good.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

Edge/Alberto - ***3/4
Rey/Cody - ***
8-Man Tag - 1/2*
Orton/Punk - **3/4
Lawler/Cole - 1/4*
Undertaker/HHH - ****1/2
6-Person Mixed Tag - *1/4
Miz/Cena - *1/2

Shitty Mania. HHH/Taker and ADR/Edge were the only great matches.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> My only issue with Taker/Triple H was the finish. All through the build up Triple H was like I'm gonna end the streak or die trying. Instead of tapping out, he should of just passed out to sorta signify that.


Agreed that would've been better. The tap out still worked for me though.

Who else got goosebumps when HHH hit the tombstone? That was a false finish for the ages.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
I did!



EBboy™;9531152 said:


> Taker/HHH - ***
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Well, Shawn did say in one of those hype packages that "The Undertaker is hanging on by a thread" and I think that was a part in why Taker sold so strongly. Plus the fact that every year they want people to believe that this is the year The Streak could end which I must admit I was hooked on at least two near falls here (3rd Pedigree and The Tombstone) so extra thumbs up to them for still creating that kind of suspense. Another plus for them turning the tables on the story because it was Taker who seemingly "died trying" to keep The Streak while Triple H ultimately quit although he gave everything he had with an injury too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't know if it's because I watched this show with friends or what but I really enjoyed it.

Del Rio/Edge - ***1/4
Rhodes/Mysterio - ***
Eight Man - N/R (Deserved more time)
Orton/Punk - ***1/2
Cole/Lawler - *
Undertaker/Triple H - ****1/2 (Absolutely loved it)
Snooki shit - * (She's disgusting)
Cena/Miz - ***

And what the fuck is this about no Sheamus/Bryan on the show?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Sheamus/Bryan being left off was the worst thing about the show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Clique said:


> ^
> I did!
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose with Shawn's statement it's perfectly acceptable to look at it that way and use that to fuel the reason for liking the match. But even if I took that into account, I still don't think I'd rate the match that much higher than I did. The false finishers were great, though I knew Taker was kicking out of the pedigree. I thought after that Triple H may try to pedigree Taker on the chair, but when he hit the tombstone, I thought it was over. That part got me really invested into the match, and was probably my favorite part of the whole match.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Don't think anyone mentioned that they busted out a chair shot to the head.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Sheamus/Bryan being left off was the worst thing about the show.


Couldn't agree more. That and Orton/Punk were what actually interested me in this show above anything else.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ownage™;9531490 said:


> Don't think anyone mentioned that they busted out a chair shot to the head.



They sure did and Taker sold it like death too. Did you see his hand twitching and the way he tightened up his neck like he was actually hit in the head with metal? Awesome.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'll be honest, I enjoyed Wrestlemania. It wasn't great by any means, but I guess they just did such a bad job hyping the thing that I went in with such low expectations that it was just impossible for me to be disappointed.

DB/Seamus - LOL @ this not making it onto the card. Miz wins the main event at WM: Seamus fights in a dark match. It's pretty clear who the WWE have more faith in. Too bad this didn't make the card though: the match could have been pretty good.

ADR/Edge - ***1/4* What the hell is this doing opening the damn show!? Way to devalue the WHC and Rumble in one swoop, bookers. ADR probably should have won too so we could have had at least one title switch hands and it would have certainly given him a boost, but oh well. The match was okay at least.

Cody/Rey - ***** I really enjoyed this match, as I figured I would. Some really good moves from both men and it had a very fast paced feel. The rules were pretty dumb though: Rey can use Cody's mask but Cody can't hit Rey with his legbrace? What the hell? Oh well, good match and I'm glad Cody won.

CORRE/Other guys - **1/2* I like how Kofi only got onto the card because Vladimir got injured the day before. Poor guy. You know I was starting to get into this match at the beginning with all the high-flying action: it looked like it was going to be a fast-paced and fun tag match... and then it ended a minute later. Blah.

Orton/Punk - ***1/2* Eh... I was only half paying attention to this match tbh. Punk seemed to do a great job working over Orton's knee though, and man did he look sadistic. Was a pretty by-the-books match though, and I saw that ending coming from a mile away.

Cole/Lawler - *** You know I actually enjoyed this... and then they went and dragged this out far longer than it had any right to be. It was nice to see Cole have some control in the match but it went on way too long. It would've been better if the crowd was really into it but they didn't seem to care. I was really looking forward to this and although I really liked the beginning of it, and the ending was okay, the middle dragged on for too long. 

HHH/Taker - ****1/2* Really good match between these two, as I was expecting. It was fast paced and brutal, with HHH really selling the whole "WHY WONT YOU DIE!?" thing. They got a little too finisher-happy, and I thought that kind of slowed the ending down to a plodding pace, but it was still good. Great match.

Diva thing - *1/2** Typical WM diva trash. Snooki actually was somewhat impressive: well not really, but she was about the same as any other diva so I guess that's kind of a compliment. Anyway I loled at her tagging herself in when Trish just wanted her to lick her hand. They just pretended it didn't happen and I doubt anyone cared anyway. I know I didn't.

Miz/Cena - **** About what I expected from these two. Nothing bad but nothing good either. At least Miz won and Rock sent the fans home happy.

All in all I'd say I enjoyed this Wrestlemania, although I can see why people did not. Still I had such low expectations that I at least wasn't disappointed this time. I even thought that Snoop Dogg thing was kind of funny.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh and  at the Zack Ryder and Masters/Tatsu stuff, I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

I made a list!! When WWE makes the Best PPV Matches of 2010-2011 DVD, these are the matches they should include. It showcases all the major stars

1. Extreme Rules - Triple H vs. Sheamus
2. Extreme Rules - John Cena vs. Batista
3. Over The Limit - Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk
4. Fatal Four Way - Chris Jericho vs. Evan Bourne
5. Money in the Bank - Smackdown Money in the Bank Ladder Match
6. Money in the Bank - Rey Mysterio vs. Jack Swagger
7. SummerSlam - Team WWE vs. The Nexus
8. Night of Champions - The Undertaker vs. Kane
9. Hell in a Cell - Randy Orton vs. Sheamus
10. Bragging Rights - Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler
11. Survivor Series - Team Mysterio vs. Team Del Rio
12. TLC - John Morrison vs. Sheamus
13. Royal Rumble - Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler
14. WrestleMania - The Undertaker vs. Triple H


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> Agreed that would've been better. The tap out still worked for me though.
> 
> Who else got goosebumps when HHH hit the tombstone? That was a false finish for the ages.


Yeah, I'm still cool with the tap, but thought him passing out would have worked better. 

I legit popped for the tombstone spot. Like I don't watch wrestling as much as I used to and shit, but that spot made me legit pop. Fuck, the whole match had me buzzing. Best thing I've seen since last year's Mania.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The Clique said:


> They sure did and Taker sold it like death too. Did you see his hand twitching and the way he tightened up his neck like he was actually hit in the head with metal? Awesome.


Actually didn't catch that sell, my stream wasn't the best and I was slightly shocked that they broke the rules and threw in a head shot to begin with. 

Taker's "you just pissed me off and now I'm going to fucking kill you" facial when he was on the outside and H was in the ring was great. I think it was after they destroyed the Cole Mine.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

From what I saw on my crappy little 6 inch stream, HHH had Taker's shoulders down for a solid 10 count when he was in the Hell's Gate. That kind of takes away from the match for me, but I'll give it another watch.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> Actually didn't catch that sell, my stream wasn't the best and I was slightly shocked that they broke the rules and threw in a head shot to begin with.
> 
> Taker's "you just pissed me off and now I'm going to fucking kill you" facial when he was on the outside and H was in the ring was great. I think it was after they destroyed the Cole Mine.


Yes, Taker's whole 'not this shit again. I'm gonna have to fuck him up' attitude in the first half of the match was amusing.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Taker/Triple H mirroring Michaels/Taker II was great. Last year you had Taker yelling at Michaels to stay down and quit then this year you had Michaels' best friend turning the tables and being the one on the offensive and imploring Taker to stay down and give it up. Fantastic.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, here are some more Wrestlemania snowflakes.

Edge vs. Del Rio ***1/2
Rhodes vs. Mysterio ***
8 Man Tag *1/4
Orton vs. Punk ***1/4
Lawler vs. Cole * (Gah, this was boring.)
HHH vs. Taker ***3/4
Snooki/Trish/JoMo vs. LayCool/Ziggler *
Cena vs. Miz **1/2

Also, what the fuck WWE? Don't advertise a U.S. Championship match and then bump it off the day of the show. That's a good way to piss off your viewers.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> Taker/Triple H mirroring Michaels/Taker II was great. Last year you had Taker yelling at Michaels to stay down and quit then this year you had Michaels' best friend turning the tables and being the one on the offensive and imploring Taker to stay down and give it up. Fantastic.


I completely didn't notice that. That match had everything except a vintage HHH crimson mask. But unfortunately there are still some rules you can't break


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Alim said:


> From what I saw on my crappy little 6 inch stream, HHH had Taker's shoulders down for a solid 10 count when he was in the Hell's Gate. That kind of takes away from the match for me, but I'll give it another watch.


I didn't think about that at all.


----------



## Dream_Team (Mar 1, 2011)

HHH/Taker was fucking brilliant. Great psychology. HHH was a beast.

And Punk/Orton is going by pretty underrated too, awesome match.


----------



## smkelly13 (Feb 1, 2010)

9-29-03 _Intercontinental Championship Ladder Match_: *Rob Van Dam vs. Christian* ©
Christian is holding a ladder on the outside and RVD does a somersault plancha onto the ladder and Christian. Nice spot and painful bumps all around. Christian takes a front suplex on the ladder, which he had propped in-between the ring steps and barricade. RVD does his spinning leg drop onto Christian who was still on the ladder. Christian puts the ladder in the corner in-between the second and third ropes and catapults him face first into it. RVD press slam drops Christian onto the ladder and follows up immediately with a standing moonsault. RVD takes a reverse DDT off the top of the ladder in the center of the ring. Considering that a scoop slam hurts like a motherfucker in a ring, that bump is intensified tenfold. RVD monkey-flips Christian into a ladder in the corner and follows up with his always-awesome Rolling Thunder onto Christian who was still lying on the ladder in the corner – that was an awesome combination of spots. RVD hits a Van Daminator on Christian who was holding a ladder. RVD goes for the Five Star Frog Splash on Christian who was laying on a ladder on the mat, but Christian moves and RVD belly flops the ladder. RVD hits a springboard dropkick on the ladder, which sends Christian flying off. RVD with a Five Star Frog Splash from the top of the ladder onto Christian, which earns a huge crowd pop – deservedly so. RVD puts the ladder on top of Christian, climbs the ladder, and grabs the title to win the match and become the NEW WWF Intercontinental Champion. 

_This was an awesome match in front of an appreciative crowd. Christian and Rob Van Dam were awesome in 2003 on Raw, which gave matches like this away free. RVD in particular took some career-shortening bumps, but Christian got squished into the ladder quite a bit himself_. *****1/4*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Card looks pretty good. Though i might firebomb the WWE for fucking us over and not giving us Danielson vs Sheamus.

Though it seems the WWE fucked up once again and gave two guys too much time over something that should simply had been a beatdown/brawl.

Overall, looking forward to seeing it. Taker vs trips sounds epic. And people actually doubted those two.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

WWE should be ashamed of themselves last night. The PPV was purely sold on 'Rock, the guest host of Wrestlemania.'

Some Pros:

Orton/Punk
Rhodes/Rey
Rhodes spectacular performance
Trips/Taker

MITB needs to come back and cut some shitty parts out. Just never felt like a Mania, it's a shame really as they can only put this shit on once a year. I would have booked the show completely differently and had a card overhaul. Rock/Cena simply should have happened.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Word said:


> WWE should be ashamed of themselves last night. The PPV was purely sold on 'Rock, the guest host of Wrestlemania.'
> 
> Some Pros:
> 
> ...


They don't even need to bring MITB the back, just cut the shitty parts out. Period. There was too much bullshit stalling. I enjoyed the show and thought it was good, but you take out all the bullshit stalling throughout the night and you end up with a much better cohesive show. 

My guess is they're building towards Summerslam being the event of the year with Rock/Cena being the headline.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Zack Ryder's Mini Promo - *******


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Taker/Triple H mirroring Michaels/Taker II was great. Last year you had Taker yelling at Michaels to stay down and quit then this year you had Michaels' best friend turning the tables and being the one on the offensive and imploring Taker to stay down and give it up. Fantastic.


Two icons do battle; both are desperate to win. From the false finishers to the multiple chair shots to the drama, everything about that match reminded me of *Austin vs Rock WM 17*.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> They don't even need to bring MITB the back, just cut the shitty parts out. Period. There was too much bullshit stalling. I enjoyed the show and thought it was good, but you take out all the bullshit stalling throughout the night and you end up with a much better cohesive show.
> 
> My guess is they're building towards Summerslam being the event of the year with Rock/Cena being the headline.


How does the match compare to Taker's last two WMs?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> How does the match compare to Taker's last two WMs?


It's up there, but the Michaels matches are definitely above it. It's actual a real nice match to contrast with the Michaels matches just because you had Michaels, who was trying to beat Taker with finesse and ability. Then you had Triple, who just didn't give a fuck and set out to beat Taker within an inch of his life to end the streak. 

Too many people are just looking at the surface (i.e. the finishers) and not looking deep enough at the story and emotion that unfolded.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Looking forward to watching it.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Taker bumping like he was 26 and not 46 was a sight to see in itself.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

My ratings after a 2nd watch;
Edge/Del Rio ***
Rey/Cody ***
Orton/Punk **** (gone higher on this)
HHH/Taker ****1/2 (couple of faults but otherwise loved it)
Cena/Miz **


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Edge/Alberto Del Rio ***** (Very good pace and action. Nice psychology from Del Rio. I hate the outcome, but this was good.)

Rey Mysterio/Cody Rhodes ***1/2* (Solid, but nothing spectacular. Rey's outfit was horrible. Shocked to see Rey losing.)

The Corre/The Others *DUD* (DUD as DUD can be. Seriously, fuck this shit!)

CM Punk/Randy Orton ***** (Nice action, Punk was great on offence and Orton's selling was great. Finish was predictable but still very cool.)

Michael Cole/Jerry Lawler **1/4* (The match was horrible, but the whole segment was entertaining. I didn't like the way they buried Booker T in Atlanta. GM saga is horrible.)

The Undertaker vs Triple H *****1/2* (This was phenomenal. Fantastic story telling with Hunter taking The Undertaker to the limit. Taker stuff was basic here, Hunter made this match. This is an instant classic, and this is better than HBK/Taker from last two years. That callback from Hunter (with slash throat and telling Taker to stay down) was amazing, and that Tombstone was the best false finish I've seen in years. This was war, and story telling, facial expressions, drama and action were fantastic. There was just one Pedigree too much. Hunter's first classic after No Mercy 2008. The build was very weak, but they went balls out here and the result was amazing.)

Jersey Shore *DUD*

The Miz/John Cena **1/2* (Horrible main event. The match itself was good, but the whole segment was boring and predictable. Fuck this shit!)


Overall, this was one bad WrestleMania. It just felt flat.

_*Good stuff:*_

- Taker/HHH
- Jim Ross
- Punk/Orton
- Rey losing
- Steve Austin

*Bad stuff:*

- no fucking US title match
- The Rock opening promo about NOTHING
- Royal Rumble winner opens, WTF?
- Edge winning (I even don't like Del Rio)
- The Corre buried
- Cole/Lawler/GM saga
- Jersey Shore stuff
- Main event
- the crowd


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like WrestleMania XXVII is following 13 and 25 as far as one-match shows are concerned. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Id say hhh/taker was better than hbk/taker 2 but that may just be me, its easily 1 of my favourite matches. (hugely biased towards hhh though.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Ownage™;9531251 said:


> Who else got goosebumps when HHH hit the tombstone? That was a false finish for the ages.


That was hands down the best false finish I've seen in years. I mean, the build to that with Hunter stalking and destroying Hunter, then telling him to stay down (excellent callback to WM26), then hitting the tombtone - I thought THAT's IT! He got him! And bang! He got out! That's the closest threat to the streak you'll ever see. It really put over The Undertaker as indestructible. I also liked Hunter's facial expressions after that chair and Pedigree beatdown, when Taker just didn't want to stay down. Is it just me or it really felt like Arnie vs. Predator? It was awesome!


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> They don't even need to bring MITB the back, just cut the shitty parts out. Period. There was too much bullshit stalling. I enjoyed the show and thought it was good, but you take out all the bullshit stalling throughout the night and you end up with a much better cohesive show.
> 
> My guess is they're building towards Summerslam being the event of the year with Rock/Cena being the headline.


MITB or not, they need to add something different. Too many singles matches and although I'm not a person for shit loads gimmicks, they need to add a match of variety.

There was no seperation from the undercard to the top tier matches. At WM 26, they cut the bullshit short and kept the best matches for the later. At WM 24, they even did a half time fireworks display and you just had the feel that 'now the good shit is starting.'

I was watching the clusterfuck Mania thinking after Cole/Lawler we only have Taker/Trips & Miz/Cena. The show really lacked another big match feel. Next year they should seriously work towards legitimate title matches and at least one Mania match (Taker/Cena).


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Definitely didn't think Mania was a one match show. It's much better all around than Mania 13 and 25. 

I was really surprised they had Edge/Del Rio open the show. At that point I didn't think Del Rio would win, and of course he didn't. Thought the match was pretty good, some good wrestling from both guys. ***1/4

Rey/Cody was great. Mysterio's attire was horrible, yes. Cody on the other hand looked like a star. That delayed vertical suplex off the middle rope was something I can't say I've ever seen before. The right guy won too. ***1/2

Orton/Punk was flat out fantastic. Punk's display of wrestling with the brilliant psychology throughout the match was awesome. His counter of the RKO at the end along with the sudden RKO was even something I didn't see coming. Big fan of the match. ***3/4

FUCK YOU FOR TAKING BRYAN VS. SHEAMUS OFF THE CARD AND GIVING ME 30 MINUTES OF COLE AND LAWLER DOGSHIT

Undertaker/HHH left me completely speechless. The sheer brutality had me cringing, especially when HHH was backdropped off the announce table. My only problem with the match was the 3 pedigrees, which was a little much but I really really thought the streak would end after that tombstone. I don't care about people calling it a finisher fest or whatever, I thought it was fucking incredible from start to finish. The creativity of the spots and the chair shot to the head was something I definitely didn't think I'd be seeing in a WWE match. The story of Trips having to die trying to break the streak was perfect. It's my match of the year and will probably stay that way. ****3/4

I actually enjoyed the Snooki match. The exchanges between Stratus and McCool were great and Snooki impressed. **

The rest of the show was piss poor though, I only enjoyed the hype videos for Miz and Cena. Match was slow, end was predictable. Unfortunately the crowd popped for like 2 things all night. Not the best Mania crowd at all.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

edge/del rio *** 1/2
rhodes/mysterio ***
punk/orton *** 1/4
hhh/taker *** 3/4 
cena/miz *


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Word said:


> MITB or not, they need to add something different. Too many singles matches and although I'm not a person for shit loads gimmicks, they need to add a match of variety.
> 
> There was no seperation from the undercard to the top tier matches. At WM 26, they cut the bullshit short and kept the best matches for the later. At WM 24, they even did a half time fireworks display and you just had the feel that 'now the good shit is starting.'
> 
> I was watching the clusterfuck Mania thinking after Cole/Lawler we only have Taker/Trips & Miz/Cena. The show really lacked another big match feel. Next year they should seriously work towards legitimate title matches and at least one Mania match (Taker/Cena).


Yeah, I can definitely agree with the too many singles matches sentiment. Again, I'm fine with leaving MITB off the card, but they should put something in it's place. Doesn't gotta be an off the wall crazy gimmick match, maybe as simple as something like Mysterio's mask vs. someone's hair or title. I understand why they don't try to go the gimmick route because it's Mania and that in itself is a gimmick, but still sometimes you gotta add some flavor.

Building legitimate title matches is gonna be an issue, especially if you have Taker and Cena locked into a match together. Honestly, Punk and Triple H are the only two off the top of my head that can create legitimate title matches.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I suprised Rey/Cody isn't getting much love, I thought it was pretty epic tbf. Re-watch is in need.

This Mania felt transitional to elevate stars like Del Rio and The Miz but they failed on that department. Throw a Sin Cara/Rey Luca Libre match too and I'll be happy. Punk/Trips sounds healthy enough too. I used to love Edge but less and less people are caring about him now.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Edge/Del Rio - ***1/2
Cody/Rey - ***1/2
Punk/Orton - ***
HHH/Taker - ****
Miz/Cena - *1/2


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

WRESTLEMANIA 27

Del Rio/Edge: ***1/4. Could have been awesome if given a little more time, but a great match overall. They worked well together, it was shocking to see them in the opener, and it should have came later on in the show. Glad to see Edge retain his title too. Better title match of the night.

Corre match: DUD. What was the point in this? Take this off, take off that stupid backstage rap segment, along with time from Cole/Lawler and you could have included Sheamus/Bryan. Waste of time.

Cody/Rey: ***: A very good match, another one which could have done with a little more time. Cody is one of the best characters in the WWE right now and plays his role so well. Good to see him win, and the action was great. I hope for a re-match with a bit more time at Extreme Rules or something. Rhodes still looks like a star.

Orton/Punk: **1/2. I don't know why I just didn't enjoy the match at all. The leg work made sense but was boring to watch imo. Orton sold his leg well and all, the match just never really kicked into second gear. The RKO looked nice though.

Cole/Lawler: *. Ridiculous that this entire thing got about 30 minutes. It was fun at the beginning, but got boring. The crowd started to shit on it halfway through too. Was alright in the end with Austin getting involved and such but the RAW GM bit was stupid and shouldn;;t have happened. Could have been about half the length.

Triple H/Undertaker: ***1/2. Best match on the card, only beating out the opening match because it had more time and more of an epic feel. I wasn't feeling the first twenty or so minutes at all, I thought they were fairly boring. It was just finisher, cover, finisher, cover, trying to recreate that HBK/Undertake feeling, only it didnt work for me. It was too slow at the start, they looked tired etc. The last five or so minutes were great though. I completely bought into the tombstone finish and thought the Hells Gate finish was excellent.

Snookie/LayCool crap: *. They got three minutes, Ziggler/Morrison didn't even get in the ring. It was fun, but a waste of talent in my opinion. How Lawler/Cole gets 30 minutes and Morrison or Ziggler get zero ring time is shocking. I think the crowd were shocked into silence at Snookies athletic move though, don't think they saw that coming.

Miz/Cena **: Crap main event imo. It wasn't even getting that great before it got cut short either. Cena looked totally off, Miz did his best but his best when not in the ring with a superior ring worker (which Cena wasn't last night) isn't good enough for a Wrestlemania main event. The finish was flat, and pointless. 

Overall, other than some fairly good matches (Edge/Del Rio, Cody/Rey, Orton/Punk, Trips/Undertaker) it was just average, and felt rather tame and just good enough.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Watchable show but it wasn't great, average actually. Had a couple of good matches but nothing was great and it very much cemented the fact that the wrestling was second thought to entertainment from now on. I'll go through the whole show for ease.

Rock promo at the start was fine to get the crowd alive and ready for the show. The "I say, you say" thing was a bit ... meh but overally it was a fine promo. Felt wierd to have Mania open with a promo. It was like 20-25 minutes before there was any wrestling on the show.

Sucks to be Del Rio I guess. Was genuinly shocked when this was announced first and I thought for sure it meant the heel would be winning seeing as Vince has made sure the babyface ended the show with the title win/defense for the past few years. Edge retaining sucked because he gains nothing from being champ and he's stale and quite boring a lot of the time. Del Rio would have benefited HUGE from winning the title at Mania after winning the rumble too. Nah, instead he gets put in the opener, loses his title match and thenjust to top it off gets utterly embarassed afterwards. Match was just there for me. Didn't get anywhere near the time it deserved and thus couldn't really develop into anything great without a superhuman effort. Minimal work on the arm which was a shame but largely due to the time and there wasn't the crazy overbooked finish with run ins that I wanted. Aftermath with the car was so lame and dragged out too. Del Rio has a different car every week so why should he be so bothered about one car being destroyed a little.

Cody/Rey was great and MOTN I thought. The stuff with the mask and the brace was really creative and fresh and it paid off in the finish to come full circle which I liked. Wasn't the best match in terms of moves and what not but it had tons of phschology and story to play off of. Lawler and Cole jiping on commentary really added to it too. Lol @ Cole having his twitter address at the front of his cole mine for everyone to see. So wanted Lawler to call him a ****** when he said he thought Cody was dashing.

The Snoop segment was ite. Annual wacky backstage Mania segment to get the lower card guys on the show. Bellas looked smokin at least.

8 man was probably the best it could have been. Wasn't interested in it so it only going a few minutes with lots of moves was fine. Zeke's clothesline on Show was sweet. Dissapointed Santino didn't get an actual trumped to play after.

Mae Young skit was random and poor. Marked like a little fucker when Austin was there behind Rocky but then just sorta said hey, long time no see friend and moved on which sucked I thought.

Orton/Punk was the other really good match. Punk was awesome in literally everything he did. The ananconda vice was a nice spot too. Orton breaking down during the punt was unintenionally hilarious I thought. Finish was super. Really good little match.

The Pee Wee skit felt totally Raw not PPV. Gene was fun though. "I know you are but what am I"

HOF segment getting cut short was a shame. Meant no divas looking cute in tight dresses walking old guys out. The 2011 class really got fucked over bar Shawn. Most of them didn't even get announced on TV either. Wasn't a fan of Shawn getting a big entrance whilst the others didn't. I totally get why and I loved hearing Sexy Boy but meh. Sunny looked totally different to what she did at the ROH events last year. I guess WWE pulled her from the ROH Mania shows too that was she was scheduled for. She looked incredible too. Lol at Drew Carey getting booed too. Poor guy.

Lawler/Cole was fun, I enjoyed it a lot. Was more of a segment than a match and I actually enjoyed Austin quite a lot. Felt really short changed when they announced the special guest commentator and Booker came out. Like everyone was expecting JR and you get Booker put then JR did come out and everything was fine. So glad him and King finished the rest of the show together. Was so great hearing JR again. Cole was good but not what he was in the build up. His control segment was dull and had far too much of Cole actually trying to wrestle than Cole gloating whilst taking cheap shots at Lawler. Sucked that Lawler wasn't allowed to use the piledriver because that would have been a great finish. Finish with Lawler using the ankle lock was sweet though, especially Austin waiting to call for the bell. Stunners were awesome, especially the Booker one. Matthews one seemed random at first but it made sense to get him off commentary. The decision getting overturned was fine with me. Lawler got his revenge on Cole but this way Cole still gets to brag about beating Lawler at Mania and carry on being a smirky prick. Jus need to make him a manager with a goofy little faction and get him off commentary full time.

Wasn't a fan of Taker/Trips. Imagined Clique would be but suprised that Mike loved it whereas Cal seems to be in a similar boat to me. Positives were it was the only match that felt like a Mania match full stop and not something that could have easily been put on Raw or SD and had the same effect. This felt like a Mania match. Both men bumped really hard at the start which was great and the AA spinebuster through the table was an awesome spot as was the back drop off the table to the floor. Once they got back in the ring though and just went to hitting big moves and finishers it really wore me down. Watched both the ROH Mania weekend shows the day before this and they had a lot of matches with lots of moves and strikes but little or zero story or meaning so these two just throwing finishers at each other with hardly any middle or begining annoyed me a little but I was expecting it to happen at some point in this match. Could have waited a bit longer than they did but it was understandable. I dont mind finishers being thrown around left right and center as long as they have reason and they dont produce tons of annoying kick outs and this is where they went wrong. Trips would hit a pedigree and then cover him straight away, hooking the leg and everything. The pedigree is still a really credible finisher so they could have done this once at the very end and it would have been great but it came so early on and the first wasn't believable at all. Then you'd get another and another and they were just slowly killing it. They really should have at least had Trips take about 10 seconds to crawl over to the cover or only make a cover with one hand or have Taker put his foot on the rope rather than kicking out. Only believable cover I thought was the tombstone by Hunter. Got me thinking for a split second, "oh shit they actually are stupid enough and Trips is gonna put himself over huge with Taker's own move". Taker's selling was simply phenomenal as it's grown to be by default over the past few years. Didn't particuarly like the way the kickouts were done but I really liked the way that Taker kept coming back and was seemingly indestructable with the streak on the line. Sucked that Shawn wasn't involved either. He would have fitted in perfectly as the ref for this too and it would have got people far more interested in it too. Didn't dislike it but I wasn't a big fan. Had a lot of good stuff going for it but all the kickouts coming so soon with so little build and a severe lack of build up to it pre Mania wore me out and then it dragged badly.

Laycool tag was pretty good for the time it got. Morrison and Ziggler not even getting in the match was a piss take. Trish and Michelle worked well together though and I enjoyed it. Snooki's handspring elbow was cool but then the end was really sudden. Fuck knows what the finishng move was supposed to be. Snooki looked fucking tiny too. Hard to believe how far Ziggler has fallen in such little time since the start of the year. 

I was absolutely SEETHING at not getting Danielson/Sheamus too. Was after the Taker match when I started thinking wow Danielson/Sheamus is getting a high place on the card and then it just never happened. Think I would have gone balistic and demanded a refund off the nearest person to me if I'd actually payed money for the show and they fucked me over with no Danielson match despite being advertised. Really sucks for Bryan too seeing as I'm guessing it would have been a huge deal to him with it being his first Mania. Hoping they get a lengthy match on Raw tonight to make up for it. It's insane the amount of talent that wasn't actaulyl involved in a match on the show. You could have quite easily made a tiny little B card out of it like I did:

Morrison vs Ziggler
Danielson vs Sheamus
Christian vs McIntyre
Kidd vs Bourne
Smith vs Regal
Tatsu/Masters/Barretta vs Ryder/Primo/Hawkins
Natalya vs Kim

Entrances for both Miz & Cena were great I thought, especially Miz's. Great story apart from the fact that he still isn't really all that good in the ring and definitely not deserving of Mania main event but he works hard so good on him. Nearly always like Cena's entrances at Mania. Best was easily the one where he crahsed through the glass in the sports car. The one in Chicago where Punk was one of his mafia was great too. Ironic that Miz had the hip hop intro and then Cena followed with a choir. Best part was one of the choir boys/man getting proper into the "Your time is up, my time is now" part. Totally had that stuck in my head after too. Match sucked, simple as that which was a shame because I really badly wanted it to be good but it's like they didn't even try when they put it together. Didn't do anything to get the crowd involved at the start and killed them early on. Crowd wasn't the best all show but they weren't gven a whole lot to go nuts over I guess. Miz's control segment was really boring I thought. Lost total interest in it when they threw the skull crushing finale out there after what must have been no more than 10 minutes for a cheap near fall which had no effect. FU/AA kick out annoyed me too. Fine having Miz kick out but like with the pedigree did they need to do the cover straight away and hook the leg and everything. Alex Riley needs to get fired again for good. Also, WHY THE FUCK DOES HE CARRY A BRIEFCASE AROUND? The double count out finish was very TNA esque but it was a good way of getting Rock out. Rock didn't do anywhere near as much on the show as I hoped he would either. He should have been a proper host and stayed ringside all night and had far more interactions. Annoyed also that they didn't just put him as ref for this, especially given that HBK didn't do the guest ref spot either. The Rock/GM thing was great too. Totally had me in the palm of his hand when he read "I think". Thought for a second that he'd be revealed as the GM when he paused. Cena & Miz playing dead during it but then all of a sudden recovering was odd but whatever. Rock Bottom on Cena was awesome and I totally marked for it. Big problem is though it would have been ideal for a Rock heel turn but that obviously aint happening and Cena seems unlikely. Plus if Cena turns tonight then Rock needs to stick around every week for Cena to get the heat and that isn't happening either so it's an odd dynamic. You'd imagine Rock/Cena HAS to happen now but I dunno. Waiting for a whole year to do it is risky with Rocky and the feud may lose heat between now and then. Summerslam seems the most likely destination for it it just feels like the only place it should happen is at Mania. At least if it happened in the summer it'd allow Cena/Taker to happen at Mania 28. All the same, really interested in seeing what happens with Rock/Cena tonight on Raw.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've never seen so much fluctuation with ratings for a WM before. I've seen so many different ratings for the better matches.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

WRESTLEMANIA 27

Del Rio/Edge: ***

Corre Match: *1/2

Cody/Rey: ***1/2

Orton/Punk: ***1/2

Cole/Lawler: DUD

Triple H/Undertaker: ****1/4

Morrison, Stratus and Snookie/Ziggler and LayCool: *3/4

Miz/Cena **1/2

Overall the show was decent. The ending to the show was quite underwhelming if you ask me but there were definately good matches just not as great as i was expecting.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Del Rio/Edge **
Cody/Rey ***
Punk/Orton ***1/2
Triple H/Undertaker ****1/2
Cena/Miz ***

Entertaining show but was filled with a lot of filler and a lot of time wasting.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Edge/Del Rio - ***
Rhodes/Mysterio - ***1/2
8 Man Tag Match - *3/4
Punk/Orton - ***
Cole/Lawler - *
Taker/HHH - ****1/2
Intergender Tag - *3/4
Miz/Cena - **

Cole/Lawler and Miz/Cena weren't very good but the rest of the event was really enjoyable for me. Loved Taker vs HHH.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Hunter turning the clock back to 2000 was the best part of the night by far. Dude was in top form and his entire "beat down" sequence on Undertaker was great. I can see why people would not like the match but damn this match was entertaining.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Edge v Del Rio - ***1/4
Cody v Rey - ***1/4
Corre v Kaneshowkofimarella - DUD
Punk v Orton - **1/4
Lawler v Cole - DUD
HHH v Undertaker - ****1/4
Brunette Mafia v Gang Vickie - DUD
Miz v John Cena - *3/4


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Anyone purchased the new Mania DVD? Is it kayfabe? Looks interesting.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

It's pretty good, not as "behind the scenes" as the commercials make it out to be.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

This is what I put:

*Edge vs. Del Rio - ***1/2*
Really enjoyed this. Bewildered they'd decide to kick off with a world title match, _especially_ with the Rumble winner involved.

*Mysterio vs. Rhodes - ***1/4*
Another good match. Still not sure how a transparent mask makes Cody go from "dashing" to ugly. Intriguing use of knee brace and mask, although Rey wearing it was a tad retarded.

*Corre vs. Big Show, Kane, Kofi & Santino - 1/4**
Less than two minutes, zero tagging, no point whatsoever. Big Show & Kane gain absolutely nothing from this victory.

*Punk vs. Orton - ****
Another solid, enjoyable match. Punk was Punk, Orton was Orton. 

*Cole vs. Lawler - DUD*
Fuck that. VERY nearly as bad as Bret vs. Vince from last year. Why on Earth you'd have Michael Cole on the offence for large periods when he clearly hasn't had any wrestling training is anybody's idea. You should have had a squash; Cole doesn't need to even try to wrestle and it saves half the time. No Stunner on Cole makes me FFFUUUU-

*Undertaker vs. Triple H - *****
Best match on the night, although it seemed like a subdued spotfest. Triple H tapping ruined his "die trying" mentality; I'm really surprised we didn't see it end with an Undertaker Tombstone. Three Pedigrees seemed overkill as there was no variety to them. At least do one on the chair please! Spanish announce table + Cole Mine spots were great. Entrances and ending took forever and a day.

*Snooki, JoMo & Trish vs. Dolph & LayCool - 3/4**
Didn't think Snooki had any athleticism in her tbh. For what it was, I can say it was fine, but to think Morrison hit just one move and Ziggler received it. And that was their entire participation.

*Miz vs. Cena - ***
Cena seemed off his game. Maybe because his choir was booed beforehand (lols). Everybody was waiting for The Rock's involvement, which came too late to save it. LOVED seeing Cena get a Rock Bottom and Miz get his ass kicked again, but that doesn't feel like a WrestleMania conclusion.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I posted this in another thread and thought I'd post it here too.



> I don't know what the general consensus is on Trips/Taker and I'm pretty sure some of you are dissecting it to death but I have to say this, that match is the most epic, crazy, awesome and fucking BEST thing I have ever seen in my life. From the video package to the entrances to the atmosphere in the Dome throughout the entire thing to the action in the ring to both men putting it ALL on the line and leaving everything they had in the stadium, fucking hell I can't even describe it. I can't say enough about how much respect I have for both of them, even more so than I had before if possible. What they did, the story they told and the throwbacks to their past match at Mania 17 and to Taker's matches with HBK, just fucking incredible. Maybe its because I'm a huge Trips mark but I enjoyed it more than both HBK/Taker matches. Probably because they just went out there and beat the shit out of each other lol. A surefire classic to me and for both of them to do it without being in the ring for a year almost shows how special they are. 100% win imo


Flame away lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I posted this in another thread and thought I'd post it here too.
> 
> 
> 
> Flame away lol.


I couldn't agree. I think people are being far too critical of it. When a match is like that I don't care about the little things.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I posted this in another thread and thought I'd post it here too.
> 
> 
> 
> Flame away lol.


Well he is completely wrong.

Infact the first half of Taker/Trips was structured badly, massive spots right at the start of the match and them staying down for yonks was certainly not my cup of tea.

2nd half was pretty great though, and they actually had me believing that Rips would win which was something I was sure they wouldn't be able to do.

Both Takeer/HBK matches were pretty much perfect all the way through, especially their one at WM 25.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

P.Smith said:


> Well he is completely wrong.
> 
> Infact the first half of Taker/Trips was structured badly, massive spots right at the start of the match and them staying down for yonks was certainly not my cup of tea.
> 
> ...


I don't think the first half of the match was structured badly at all. Both men throwing bombs from the get go was part of the story. There was no need for a feeling out process.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Ownage™ said:


> I don't think the first half of the match was structured badly at all. Both men throwing bombs from the get go was part of the story. There was no need for a feeling out process.


And then HHH landed badly when back dropped off the announce table and stayed down for ages.

Then when he was finally about to get up Taker launched himself over the top rope, landed badly and both men stayed down for ages.

Yeh I certainly wasn't enjoying that part, maybe some people did but I didn't.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Was kinda shocked that Backdrop actually happend, usually they tease it and don't do it from the commentator Table. Love the Match see it as a 8.5/10. The Finishes might seem much, but they had to convice people it could happend. Thefirst Finisher Kickouts were a given, when the third happend, and when the Tombstone happend i thought man it's over....great Match.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Just watched Punk/Orton. Thought it was great. Full WM write up coming tonight or tomorrow.



P.Smith said:


> And then HHH landed badly when back dropped off the announce table and stayed down for ages.
> 
> Then when he was finally about to get up Taker launched himself over the top rope, landed badly and both men stayed down for ages.
> 
> Yeh I certainly wasn't enjoying that part, maybe some people did but I didn't.


That was a hell of a bump HHH took so I didn't have a problem with him being down for a long time.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Watchable show but it wasn't great, average actually. Had a couple of good matches but nothing was great and it very much cemented the fact that the wrestling was second thought to entertainment from now on. I'll go through the whole show for ease.
> 
> Rock promo at the start was fine to get the crowd alive and ready for the show. The "I say, you say" thing was a bit ... meh but overally it was a fine promo. Felt wierd to have Mania open with a promo. It was like 20-25 minutes before there was any wrestling on the show.
> 
> ...


*i agree*


----------



## Denman. (Apr 4, 2011)

Orton/Punk - ***1/4
Mysterio/Rhodes - ***
Edge/Del Rio - **3/4
Taker/HHH - **
Cena/Miz - *3/4

Orton/Punk, Dashing and Miz's video package were the only things worthy of an event that never felt like a Wrestlemania. HHH/Taker was a fucking embarrasment.


----------



## your ass is grass (Mar 4, 2011)

taker/hh was the worst match ive seen in 10 years


----------



## ayatollah92 (Apr 4, 2011)

i genuinely thought that HHH vs undertaker was one of the more gripping matches of the entire night. even though i strongly doubted HHH was gonna end the streak, i felt my heart turn over every time he got into a pinning position. the other matches didn't really possess that kind of quality for me i guess.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*WrestleMania 27 2011*

Its very rare I review a full show these days, but I make sure to do it for the RR and WM. Amazing how little I was actually interested in the event this year due to the build up. And then how little I cared for the show AFTER I watched it live. Hoping a rewatch for this review will change my opinion on things...


*Sheamus Vs Daniel Bryan - US Title*

No real build for this match, but I'm a massive Danielson fan due to his in ring work, and Sheamus has improved a ton in the last year. Nice to see the US belt actually getting defended as well.

So, the PPV kicks off with this match and... wait... no it doesn't. This match doesn't make it on the show AT ALL. It got put on the pre-show (so we'll most likely see it on DVD)... AND TURNED INTO A FUCKING BATTLE ROYAL THAT KHALI WON. Why did this happen? Oh yeah, because the guest host of WM, The Rock, had to cut a 15 minute promo.

BULLSHIT.

Makes it even worse that the promo was fucking shit and UTTERLY POINTLESS. It added NOTHING to the show in the slightest. I did not pay for this PPV to see no wrestling for the first 20 minutes, and certainly not for a fucking Rock promo.

*Rating: BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLSHIT*


*Edge Vs Alberto Del Rio - World Heavyweight Title*

So, after Rocky's pointless and shit promo, we finally get a match... and its the WHC match? The fuck?

As soon as they announced this was the opener, I had a feeling that Del Rio wasn't winning. Maybe I thought a big title change like this simply wouldn't happen as the opener, but honestly I can't really say the exact reason I got that feeling. Turned out to be right though...

Gotta love how Christian, one of the most talented wrestlers in the world right now, is stuck on the outside doing nothing...

Del Rio quickly goes after the injured arm, which is of course a smart move. The only real potential I saw for this match was the arm work and Edge's selling of it and fighting to come back, so it made me a little happy to see that neither man was retarded enough to ignore it (hey, it has been done before lol...).

With Del Rio working the arm, Edge really has to use his veteran instincts to create openings for himself, which we see fairly early on when he moves out of Del Rio's way, and Rio goes flying through the ropes to the outside. Then the importance of leaving WM with the WHC is made perfectly clear when Edge lands a top rope dive to the floor in an attempt to keep his opponent down.

And with Edge creating all these openings due to being the veteran, Del Rio does equally as well by going back to the injured arm to control the match whenever Edge gets some offence in.

Rather loved the spot with Del Rio hitting that big kick on Edge, going for the cover, only for Edge to get his foot on the rope and Rodriguez running past to take it off before the ref sees him. Great to see someone on the outside actually doing more than just standing around these days.

When Brodus smashed Edge's shoulder into the ring post and Del Rio went for the Cross Arm Breaker, I thought it was over, but alas, it was not to be. And a few moments later... Del Rio gets hit with a running hug and for some reason Edge actually retains the belt. Bah.

Match had a lot going for it, I gotta admit, but outside of a couple of spots, there was nothing that we wouldn't see from lower card guys in a Superstars match. It was just totally underwhelming for a WM match, and even more so for a WHC match. It wasn't until the very end when things seemed that important and they went into a higher gear either. A little better than I expected tbh, but as I predicted, Christian/Del Rio on SD a couple of weeks back was WAY better than this. Sucks balls that Edge is still champ too. Guy's boring and stale beyond belief.

*Rating: **1/2*


*Cody Rhodes Vs Rey Mysterio*

Totally looking forward to this match! Great build up, and both men talented enough to give us something great.

Why does Rey always have to look like a retard at WM?

After the beatdowns the last couple of weeks, Rey wastes no time going after Cody, and tries to take that protective mask off too. Not to embarrass Cody, but to remove the potential weapon.

Cool to see someone in a feud with Rey NOT caring about the mask or taking it off. This time its CODY'S mask that is the focal point over Rey's mask, and its Rey's KNEE BRACE that is the target of his opponent.

Tremendous sequence from Cody where he spins Rey around in the ropes, headbutts him with the mask, then does that leaping kick (I'm sure it has a name, but I forget these things) to Rey's head. Makes a great sound and looks amazing.

Again Rhodes looks awesome when he counters some Rey Rey offence and utilises some BOB HOLLY offence to try and put him away.

Since Rey and the knee brace injured Rhode's face months back, Cody does a wonderful job of trying to get the knee brace off, and when Rey keeps fighting back so he can't do it, goes after the face of Rey to gain some revenge.

Like Del Rio going back to the arm of Edge in the previous match, Cody keeps using the protective mask to headbutt Rey whenever Rey might be making a comeback. All in all just some great work from Cody.

After some great offence by Cody, he finally has Rey down and almost out, enough to take off that knee brace and hopefully avoid getting injured again. But once this happens, Mysterio is pissed and makes sure to take the mask off of Cody and land a 619!

Cody is resilient though, so Rey goes one step further for retribution, and puts on the Cody mask! A few headbutts with it and Cody looks to be out, but nope, he still fights back! So how does Cody react to having his face attacked with his own protective mask? He grabs the knee brace that he took off of Rey, and smashes him in the face! One finisher later, and Cody picks up the big win!

Fucking great how the knee brace came into the finish, and actually HELPED Cody, after ruining his life for so many months prior to WM. Shocked to see Cody get the win, but extremely pleased. Great match, awesome storytelling, and perfect finish.

*Rating: *****


What's this? A Pointless segment backstage and The Rock isn't involved? I AM SHOCKED! Something about Snoopy the Dog and people trying to be funny but not really achieving it. Except for Regal. Oh, and how many of us wish that Piper would hit the real singer of "Friday" in the head with a coconut? Not just me I'm sure!


*The Corre Vs The Big Show, Kane, Santino Marella & Kofi Kingston*

So, Vlad was taken out during Axxess and Kofi takes his place. Don't care for either man so it doesn't matter to me which one of them is here or not.

In my predictions I said that Corre will probably win, since 3 of the 4 are holding titles, but WWE are stupid enough to make them lose.

Man oh man, if only I knew then that WWE were even MORE stupid than I could possibly imagine. Not only do the Corre lose... but they lose in a grand total of about 2 minutes (actually, more like 1 and a half). Again, I have to bring up the fact that Rocky cut a 15 minute pointless promo at the start of the show, and a match gets cut and another gets cut so short it might as well have been cut. Thanks Rock!

Its weird though, I'm pissed that it was so pointlessly short, but at the same time I wasn't interested in the match anyway. Perhaps with 10 minutes or so it could have been a nicely worked match, or perhaps it could have sucked and making it less than 2 minutes was the best thing for it. We will never know. The minute and a half it DOES get is entertaining as hell at least, so that's... you know, something. I mark for Show's right hand.

*Rating: 1/4**


Snoopy had his chance for a pointless backstage segment, and now The Rock gets to do it. Yey. LOL at him talking to Eve and saying how great it is that she is the Divas champion... and yet she isn't even on the WM card. Did I mentioned already that this is pointless? They had the chance to do something decent with it when Austin showed up... but they just said hello basically and left. I bet Sheamus and Danielson just LOVE Rocky for probably getting paid a couple of million to be here and taking their WM match away from them.


*CM Punk Vs Randy Orton*

This one has potential to be good, but based on Orton's terrible babyface match formula, it also has the potential to suck more balls than The Rock.

So we have another match where the story can revolve around a particular thing; first it was Edge's arm, then we had Rey's head and knee brace along with Cody's mask, and now Orton's leg. Its all simple stuff, but done right can really make a match. Edge/Del Rio didn't go beyond the basics, Rey/Cody worked all aspects in their match extremely well, and now we just have to see how Punk and Orton work with the leg.

Punk goes after the leg the moment the bell rings, so I guess we can expect the leg to be the main focus, which is exactly what it should be. Punk's offence is tremendous, and Orton shows that he can sell really well too. I know he can, but some people out there seriously don't think Orton can do anything except for an RKO...

RKO countered into a kick to the face by Punk was epic. In fact, Punk has some tremendous kicks throughout the match, especially the sequence of kicks that ends with a sweep to knock Orton down into the Anaconda Vice.

Despite some good selling by Orton, Punk's offence seems to be really up and down after a while. We get bursts of greatness from him, then periods of "meh" offence where it looks like he's just wasting time. Maybe that's not the best way to describe it, but I'm struggling to really think of what it is I'm trying to say lol.

Orton failing the hit the Punt because of his leg, but leaping up for an RKO was pretty fantastic. I would have preferred that to have landed and be the finish rather than Punk getting away and then jumping into another RKO.

Some good stuff here, but some of it seemed a little dull to me and I wasn't a fan of the finish. Like I said, should have ended with the attempted one rather than the "catch off the ropes" one. Disappointed with this one, but at the same time it wasn't as horrible as it could have been either.

*Rating: **1/2*


What's that? More pointless backstage Rock segments? WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Hey looks, its Pee Wee "I'm a children's entertainer and I got caught masturbating at a movie theatre" Herman. Great for PG WWE!

And this is followed by the usual HOF segment where they are all introduced and only a couple of them get reactions lol. Sunny looked hot as hell, and poor Drew Carey got booed. And Shawn got his own huge entrance while the rest were already on the stage. I guess it helped save time, I mean, they needed that extra 15 minutes for The Rock at the start!


*Michael Cole with Jack Swagger Vs Jerry Lawler - Guest Referee Stone Cold Steve Austin*

LMFAO at Michael Cole. Me and my brother just cracked up when we saw what he was wearing. Awesome that JR was on commentary. When Booker was announced I was pissed because he sucks, but then JR came out too and I was happy again.

Amazing to think that this feud was the major reason for me buying this event... and the match ended up being god awful. I knew it wasn't going to be a classic, but they just went about the whole thing completely wrong and it turned into a shit fest on par with Hart/McMahon (except Cole didn't need to rest half way through the match lol).

It started off great; Lawler takes out Swagger while Cole cowers in his tool box before Lawler finally gets his hands on him. Then Swagger attacks Lawler from behind while Austin is distracted, and Cole is in control.

And then it gets shit.

Cole starts to work over the leg and ankle of Lawler. In such a shitty way. And takes WAY too long to do it. WAY TOO LONG. Take 10 minutes away from this match, and the 15 minutes from Rocky's promo and we have an extra 25 minutes that could have been spread across Danielson/Sheamus and the 8 man tag or something.

I'm not one of those fans who thinks that WWE needs blood to make it more awesomesauce (you know, like TNA!), but this match could have perhaps been saved at the end had Cole bladed and was covered in blood following some huge rights from Lawler. But since that wasn't possible in the slightest... how about just a fucking Piledriver to end it? Bah.

Lawler getting to take out Cole at the end was a nice payoff, and the Raw GM reversing the decision and giving it to Cole was great too... as long as they don't go into overkill with Cole's character on Raw because of it. Still, it NEEDED to be way shorter and Cole should have gone a completely different way with his offence. Disappointing as FUCK and really really bad for the most part, but it did have its moments where I was entertained.

*Rating: 1/4**


*The Undertaker Vs Triple H*

Without a doubt the BIGGEST match on the show... and really the ONLY big match on the show. Despite my seeming man love for The Undertaker, I wasn't too interested in this one. Based on their previous matches over the years I had a lot of reason to doubt it. And watching it live didn't do much for me.

However, after sitting through 20 minutes of Lawler/Cole and numerous other disappointments, and the fact it was around half 2 in the morning by now, I was tired and a little bored and probably didn't pay as much attention to it. Hopefully this rewatch will do some good. I mean, back at WM 25 I wasn't THAT impressed with HBK/Undertaker when I saw it live. Adored it when I reviewed it the next day.

"For Whom The Bell Tolls" plays and out comes HHH for a rather unspectacular WM entrance. Nobody this year really had an entrance worth mentioning, including Undertaker right afterwards. Though I always enjoy Undertaker's entrance no matter what lol. Oh, and his new coat was awesome too. Maybe one of these days I'll look into getting a coat like that, always really wanted one.

No time wasted here as HHH takes the fight right to The Undertaker with those big lefts and rights. No need to feel his opponent out; he's been in the ring before, plus he just wants to end the Streak at any cost, so going for the big bombs right away makes sense. Undertaker just kinda shrugs him off though, launching him out of the ring. HHH throws more bombs at Undertaker on the outside, but Undertaker again shrugs him aside and sends him into the steel steps. Undertaker wants to control this match and go at HIS pace, regardless of what HHH wants to do. So HHH charges at The Undertaker and sends him crashing through the tool box, which leads to a great visual of Undertaker getting up almost DBZ style when someone is knocked into a mountain or something and they just stand back up and let the rocks fly off them lol. He stares at HHH almost as if to say "fine, we'll do it YOUR way".

HHH is really determined to take out Undertaker here, and as a result Undertaker takes a bump into the barricade that someone of his age and condition (hip surgery a year or so ago I think) really shouldn't be taking. But its WM and he'll do everything he can. The fight goes onto the announcers table, and HHH takes a huge bump with a back body drop off the table to the floor, and perhaps legit injures his left arm which he favours for the rest of the match, but not in a way that prevents him from doing anything if you get me.

Knowing that he is truly in for the fight of a lifetime, Undertaker knows he has to really bust out everything in his arsenal. After WM 25 when he landed on his head, I didn't think we would see it again, especially since he didn't do it at WM 26 and his condition has got to be worse a year later... but dammit, Undertaker continues to prove that he is still the best in the world when he wants to be, and he dives over that top rope as effortlessly as he did a decade ago when he was in way better shape. 

The big bumps keep coming, and Undertaker again puts his body in more risk than he should when he attempts to put HHH through a table but ends up taking a AA Spinebuster through it instead! DAMN!

Watching live, and feeling how I did (bored, disappointed and tired due to the time and rest of the show so far lol), I just saw this as one giant finishing stretch from the get go with no psychology or anything. Watching it again in a much better mood, I can see it for what it really is; awesome. The match is all about HHH wanting to end the streak or die trying, and Undertaker wanting to prove to HHH that is ISN'T his time to go yet. So HHH does what he does best; be a ruthless cunt who will destroy his opponent at any cost, while Undertaker continues to fight back and kick out of anything The Game throws at him. If they had started slow, locking up and "wrestling" at the beginning, it really would have been dumb given the context of the feud, so I for one am glad that they went all out from the start. Helps that they are executing everything so well too.

At some point Undertaker gets a Chokeslam in, but nobody in their right mind believes that its over lol. A Pedigree shows up too, and it too isn't that great as a false finish, just because of what Undertaker and HBK did the last 2 years.

The Last Ride spot, while again not the best false finish, was still cool because it was a great throwback to WM 17, as Undertaker defeated HHH that way 10 years ago at this very event. Undertaker getting frustrated was great to see. His character as the last outlaw might not look too different on the surface, but he really is been shown as more "human" than usual, and given the feud with Undertaker not accepting HHH's statement that he's done, getting frustrated like this at not being able to put HHH away really adds to the story of the match. If a Last Ride, and then a TOMBSTONE can't put HHH away... can Undertaker do it? Can he hold on to his streak? DRAMA~!

The second Pedigree is a way better false finish than the first. Like the Tombstone, its one of THE most protected finishers in the entire industry really (though other companies tend to use the Tombstone every now and then and NOT finish a match with it...). So seeing 2 of them not work, and then a THIRD in a very short period of time after the second one also not work was just amazing. I always go into these matches expecting Undertaker to win, but every so often a certain spot in certain matches over the last few years really makes me think that the Streak might end this time. That third Pedigree was one of those moments along with the last Superkick in WM 26 before Undertaker eventually won.

MOAR Throwbacks in the match (which I LOVE btw) with HHH using the steel chair similar to how Austin used it on The Rock at WM 17 when Rocky kept kicking out of the Stunner, and then the "stay down" which was a throwback to WM 26 when Undertaker told HHH's best friend HBK to stay down. Makes the match that much better that Undertaker actually finished HBK off after telling him to stay down and he didn't, so with HHH saying it maybe he would actually get the win!

Undertaker's selling in this match NEEDS to be talked about too. The man really is one of the better sellers IN THE WORLD today, and has been for a number of years, even with the Dead Man gimmick. He can make things believable while still being able to be the "other worldly" character. Here he comes across as more human, as I mentioned earlier, and his selling is just impeccable. You really get the feeling that he's at death's door and the next big move could end his streak, and his life (kayfabe of course).

And then there is the Tombstone. From HHH. Good GOD. I'm struggling to decide which is better; Tombstone kick out by HBK at WM 25, or this one. The crowd has been pretty shitty most of the night, but picked up for this match, and when Undertaker kicked out of that Tombstone they went ballistic. Almost as if THEY, like me, believed that it was over. And then it wasn't. And it was awesome.

Just as Undertaker was getting frustrated with HHH kicking out of shit, HHH begins to get that same feeling, and resorts to bringing out the Sledgehammer. He drags Undertaker to the centre of the ring, and informs the Dead Man that "Its time". And Undertaker sticks him in Hells Gate! What a struggle this is too, with HHH trying to hang on, trying to escape. At one point he grabs that Sledgehammer, and we know that just one shot from that and it could be it for The Undertaker... but HHH is fading fast, and the Sledgehammer drops. The hammer hits the mat, and then The Game taps out. I would have preferred for HHH to simply "pass out" to really put over the "die trying" mentality that he had going into the match, but its a minor complaint really.

Damn. Definitely, DEFINITELY enjoyed this more on this rewatch. A LOT more. A fucking TON more. This is fantastic. Truly epic. The storytelling is off the charts, the action is incredible, and the finish (while not 100% perfect) is great. This was one hell of a battle, and the selling from both men, but especially The Undertaker, is out of this world. Hell, I've been reading all day from numerous sites that a LOT of people believed that Undertaker was legit hurt and out of it. I just have to wonder what's next for Undertaker after the way he was taken to the back.

*Rating: ****3/4*


*John Morrison, Trish Stratus & Snookie Vs LayCool & Dolph Ziggler*

Urgh. Jersey Whore. As long as the guys get some decent time to work in the ring, and Trish does the majority of the diva work for her team, this should be ok.

Trish and McCool start things out, and they work pretty well together, especially by diva standards. Chick Kick early on almost had me believing that this match was gonna just randomly end, but WWE wouldn't be that stupid, would they? Of course not... Dolph breaks it up and the match continues...

FOR ABOUT 1 MORE MINUTE.

Snookie gets the tag, does a handspring elbow and then a shitty splash... and gets the win.

And that's it.

So ummm... why were Dolph and Morrison even in this match? Seriously, what the FUCK was the point of them being here?

Trish/McCool at the start at least prevents this from being the worst thing on the card.

*Rating: 1/2**


*The Miz Vs John Cena - WWE Title*

Miz gets a great video package... while Cena is made to look like some sort of messiah or something. The fuck? I guess "Cenation" will be a religion by the end of the year...

I went into this match with low expectations... and they did nothing to exceed them. This is just bad.

Dull. Best way to describe this one. Only thing I can say positive about it is... ummm.. the F-U kickout from The Miz. As far as the F-U goes, being a fucking shitty move and all, it was probably one of the best Cena has done in terms of impact, and Miz kicking out of it was a shock.

The double countout thing was shit, but if ANYONE honestly expected WWE to end the main event of WM like this, then you must be a TNA fan.

Rock comes out (because, you know, he hasn't taken up much time on this show yet) and talks again... Raw GM says something. Rock ignores it and somehow gains the power to make matches because he's the guest host of WM, and the match restarts. Rock Bottom to Cena. Miz wins. I am shocked at the outcome. Miz celebrates. Rock beats him up. WM ends with Rock celebrating.

WAY TO RUIN WM FOR ME ROCK!

*Rating: 1/2**


*Final Thoughts*

Well... for a WM this is BAD. Really fucking BAD. Undertaker/HHH was awesome, but aside from Rey/Rhodes, there is NOTHING you need to see on this show at all.

Rock talking for 15 minutes instead of the ADVERTISED US Title match was beyond bullshit. Some of the booking decisions for the matches were stupid and shitty. Just left a bad taste in my mouth. On paper, I wasn't expecting much from this show at all, and unfortunately it didn't surprise me in a good way. When I buy the DVD (for my collection), I'll rewatch Rhodes/Mysterio and Undertaker/HHH... and the rest will probably never see the light of day from me lol.

*Overall Rating: 4/10*


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> I don't think the first half of the match was structured badly at all. Both men throwing bombs from the get go was part of the story. There was no need for a feeling out process.


Exactly. The whole build was around how Triple H was gonna kill Taker in order to break the streak so Triple H coming out and throwing bombs made perfect sense. He wasn't looking to take it slow and feel shit out because that's where he believes Shawn went wrong, played it too safe.


----------



## LOU (Jul 28, 2006)

Mania

Edge/DelRio - *** 1/2
Rhodes/Mysterio - ***
Punk/Orton - *** 1/4
Taker/Trips - ****
Cena/Miz - ** 1/2

Fuck everything else.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll have a review for Triple H vs. Undertaker Match as soon as I rewatch. Triple H is a fantastic striker.

Although, I don't think I need to after that Cal review.


----------



## your ass is grass (Mar 4, 2011)

KingCal said:


> *WrestleMania 27 2011*
> 
> Its very rare I review a full show these days, but I make sure to do it for the RR and WM. Amazing how little I was actually interested in the event this year due to the build up. And then how little I cared for the show AFTER I watched it live. Hoping a rewatch for this review will change my opinion on things...
> 
> ...


can you clarify?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

No, he's a minimalist.


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

opinion on hhh/sheamus series?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*WrestleMania XXVII*
Triple H vs. Undertaker {No Holds Barred}: *****1/4*

Surprisingly comparable to the Shawn Michaels matches. Don't feel the need to elaborate atm.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Cal mirrors my sentiments on HHH/Taker. At 2 in the morning after a dissapointing Wrestlemania I wasnt at all interested in HHH/Taker when it started. Although I did feel my butthole clench when HHH hit that Tombstone.

After A re-watch I would say its in the **** - ****1/2 region.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cal is definitely a minimalist. Like Austin 101.

Fuck, i gotta see mania 

Its the first time since 24 i didnt see it the next day, Taker vs trips looks like it can justify the whole card.

BTW I loved hearing Cal having a nervous breakdown at all the Rock segments :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, guess I'll have to get around to seeing Taker/HHH again since a re-watch seems to improve the match for some already.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I just finished watching WrestleMania, and the show was, uh, a huge night of Raw with WrestleMania as the theme. In essence, it was a WrestleMania themed WWE PPV.  None of the matches would crack anything over the three star range for me. Punk/Orton was okay-ish and Rhodes/Rey was decent for what it was. None of the matches deserved to be showcased at WrestleMania.

But then, there was one match. There is ONE match. Yes, the one, as in 18 and 1 or, let's 19 and 0. The match left me speechless. It blew me away completely. I _cannot believe_ that wrestling (fuck off Vince) can *still* leave me speechless and it can still blow away the "analyst" in me, and transform me into the wrestling fan--the casual wrestling mark. Undertaker and Triple H, what a match! What a performance! What a showdown between two of WWE's ultimate legends. The match moved me. The match drained me when it was over. I had all of my energy invested in this one match. I was shocked when the match ended. I was speechless when it concluded. I just kept on staring at the screen when it was over because even after it ended, the match wasn't over. The emotions Hunter and Undertaker displayed filled my mind with one word: passion. When Undertaker crawled out of the ring only to fall back again, it was so emotional to see Hunter step forward in an attempt to hold the Phenom. THAT is what THIS match is all about: the Streak. If there is any match in the long-storied history of, "the Streak" that defined "the Streak," it's this match. It is Undertaker vs. Triple H at WrestleMania XXVII.

It doesn't even matter that the rest of the show sucked because this one match was worth it. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (No Holds Barred) at WrestleMania XXVII is a match that had me emotionally so invested that at the start, I was rooting for Hunter, but when I saw the tremor that was the Undertaker; when I saw, how Undertaker was just getting up and not "dying," I realized what _the Streak_ was all about. Kayfabe caught me. I felt Undertaker's tremors and I could visualize Undertaker's desire to retain the Streak. In fact, the facial expressions of Triple H told the whole story. WHY, WHY can't the Undertaker just stay down? WHAT is wrong with the Undertaker? Wow. That's all I have to say. *Wow.*

Scrutinizing the match from a workrate perspective, I can see why some people thought the entire match was a saga of finishing/signature moves. Essentially, that is what the match is. It's a match with an exceptionally well-told story--executed in form of big spots, whether they are finishing moves or huge bumps. Talking about bumps, it's insane to think Undertaker taking such bumps. Triple H can take bumps because he is in a better physical condition than 'Taker is but, the Undertaker? That's what WrestleMania means to him. Both men were top-notch in their games. The lying down phases may have bothered many, and I'm sure, it has, but that is what added to the drama, personally. It's called selling the effects of the previous sequences. Both men did that brilliantly. Undertaker's selling was unmistakable. I have never seen Undertaker sell in the way he did at WrestleMania XXVII. Undertaker was on top of his game. For that one night, Undertaker was indeed the Game (no pun). For Triple H, this match was a must-win and that's the reason he went directly after Undertaker. After seeing Shawn Michaels fail "out-wrestling" Undertaker to a victory at WrestleMania, it was cent percent cerebral to beat the holy hell out of the Undertaker and go from there on. That's what he did. That's what Undertaker did: trying to survive the Triple H onslaught.

The match completely sold the aura, value, and invaluable commodity that _the Streak_ is. After the Shawn Michaels classics last year and the year before, Undertaker needed this match and Triple H and him went out there and told a story in 30 minutes that defines WrestleMania and the Streak for both Triple H and the Undertaker. In those 30 minutes, Undertaker and Triple H proved to the world that they are two of the best of this era, no questions asked.

I had doubts in them. I doubted the abilities of both, especially Triple H--considering Hunter hasn't had a bonafide classic for such a long period, but for the second-time, Triple H proved me wrong. The first time was Vengeance 2005. I also didn't like the "No Holds Barred" stip, at first, but they justified it because of the way they built and executed the match. So, I am proud to say that I was wronged by Hunter and the Undertaker. Figuratively, this match _might_ be the new Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin match from WrestleMania 13. It reminded me so much of that match and this time, Undertaker was the theme of the match.

The ending was golden for me. I've read some criticism there, but personally--it was precise. Triple H had thrown everything to the Dead Man, yet the Dead Man kept ticking back. You could see it in Hunter's face. After the chair-shot onto Undertaker's head, when he "retired" on the corner only to see Undertaker crawling back up, Triple H's expression, the debunked, stressed, confused, and helpless expressions revealed everything. Then the Tombstone angle, which I may add is one of the most stunning events to happen in a wrestling ring, and even that didn't get the job done. Subsequently, Hunter tried using his hammer, which Undertaker reversed into the Hell's Gate and Hunter fought for as long as he could. He even nearly pulled the trigger with the hammer, but the mental agony, physical toll, and the defiant figure of the Undertaker not "dying--" killed whatever desire Hunter had at the start--to end the Streak. At the end, Hunter _gave up_. Hunter "called the day," signifying that nothing and nobody is good enough to beat the Undertaker at WrestleMania. No grave can hold my body down, right Phenom? Well, no wrestler can hold Undertaker down at WrestleMania! Undertaker nearly "died" to keep the Streak alive but he didn't let it slip from his hands...

At the end, this was Undertaker's moment. WrestleMania XXVII is perhaps the highest point for the Streak because no match has ever put the Streak at the pedestal that this match placed it in. I'm not saying it from a "match quality" perspective, but in a way of promoting and sealing _the Streak_ as *THE STREAK.* From a workrate standpoint, last year's match is untouchable, but this year's match is better than WrestleMania 25 between Undertaker and Michaels. WrestleMania 25 was more of a grand drama, while WrestleMania 26 is wrestling (fuck off, Vince, again ) at its finest. WrestleMania XXVII carries on from the grandeur of WrestleMania XXV and adds its own story and drama.

Damn, I wasn't even planning in writing a review for the match. It was supposed to be a WrestleMania mini-opinion thingy, but it seems, I "reviewed" the match. Hahaha 

Never mind, it gets 5-stars from me. Hands down. It's not 5-stars for the wrestling but it's the definition of 5-stars for the story Undertaker and Triple H told at WrestleMania XXVII.

The Undertaker vs. Triple H @ WrestleMania XXVII ~ ***** (all the way!)

Comparing it to the Michaels matches, I'd say, WrestleMania 26 > WrestleMania 27 > WrestleMania 25.

Oh, and the rest of WrestleMania sucked!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I actually prefer it to the hbk matches now, it was my idea of a perfect match to my own tastes, easily see why others wouldnt see it like that. Right now, heat of the moment, possibly my fave match ever. See how it is after the feeling of it has worn off


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think that highly of the match yet, but in a few months that might change, depending on a rewatch. Good write-up.

It was nowhere near close to last year's main event, but I can see why it could rival the XXV match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I don't think that highly of the match yet, but in a few months that might change, depending on a rewatch. Good write-up.
> 
> It was nowhere near close to last year's main event, but I can see why it could rival the XXV match.


Agree with this. When I buy the DVD in a few months and watch it again there is a big chance I would bump it up to ***** and put it above WM 25 match. Won't pass WM 26 though. Still the greatest WM match ever imo.

Also, sorry for not going into detail with my review guys. Next time I'll make an effort to write all the matches out move for move and not give my thoughts on anything. Promise!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I haven't watched HHH/Undertaker since watching it on the night of Wrestlemania, and while watching it...I didn't rate it that much. Have a lot of people seen it for the second time and liked it a lot more? While I was watching it, I wasn't that impressed. I thought the last 5 - 10 minutes were excellent but didn't think highly of the beginning 20-25 minutes. It just seemed like it was being forced to be epic, like they weere making a concious effort to give it a 'Undertaker/HBK' feel to it, and I didn't feel it I'm afraid.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Gonna post it here because the other thread is buried, I hope you dont mind.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Countouts would've affected them. Chair spots/sledgehammer tease were important to the match. If they didn't do much with the NHB stip (in your opinion), why would you think HIAC would change that?


Both Taker and HHH are seen as innovators inside the Cell. 

I feel it could of added an additional layer of psychology of the match. Announcers could of hyped the match this way, and would of made for more interesting calling (which I dont think was that great in the match itself).

Ultimatley it paid off and the match itself was great, im not denying that, I just think that NHB was a really random choice of match stipulation considering the potential path it could of taken.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> *WrestleMania XXVII*
> Triple H vs. Undertaker {No Holds Barred}: *****1/4*
> 
> Surprisingly comparable to the Shawn Michaels matches. Don't feel the need to elaborate atm.


(Y)

About the same for me, maybe ****1/2. Leave it to Taker and Triple H to make me wanna care about wrestling again.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Boonage McBoon said:


> Gonna post it here because the other thread is buried, I hope you dont mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One word: Rematch .

I can see them doing a HIAC match down the line (HIAC PPV would be a perfect choice I guess...) after what HHH said on Raw. Just don't want it to happen at WM.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, suddenly interested in WWE. Haven't seen a full show since... hmm, I don't know.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

KingCal said:


> One word: Rematch .
> 
> I can see them doing a HIAC match down the line (HIAC PPV would be a perfect choice I guess...) after what HHH said on Raw. Just don't want it to happen at WM.


It would be cool, but I dont see it being as special because the Streak wont be on the line.


----------



## kid A (Aug 6, 2009)

i have to rewatch the Trips/Taker match. i wasnt too interested outside of the entrances. i dont really care for either guy and am probably slighted more towards Trips currently but the match didnt really impress me much but it was clearly above most of the card for mania. 

i enjoyed Cody/Rey and was glad they put Cody over in that case, he deserved it and im usually a Cody hater.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Boonage McBoon said:


> It would be cool, but I dont see it being as special because the Streak wont be on the line.


True, but the "King of the Cell" deal they could go with is something that would interest me, and from a business standpoint, having a WM match between the two and THEN having a HIAC match between the two later means 2 big money matches for them (or at least they hope lol).

Now I think about it, I wouldn't mind a "trilogy" of matches from them this year. WM match was somewhat of a "home field advantage" for Undertaker. HIAC would be an even playing field, and then... ummm... LMS match to end the series, giving HHH an advantage or something (tried to think of a match type that would be more synonymous with HHH lol... LMS might not be the best example but its what I thought of first ).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

They only require one rematch: HIAC would be fun.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Edge/ADR - **
Cody/Rey - *** 1/2
Punk/Orton - ** 3/4
HHH/Taker - **** 1/2
Miz/Cena - * 1/4


----------



## PsychoPriest (Jun 28, 2007)

*World Heavyweight Championship - Edge (c) Vs Alberto Del Rio*

The main point of discussion here is that the match went on first but I don’t have a problem with it. It was still treated like a proper title match and given a decent amount of time. The crowd absolutely loved it too which was great to see for a match many thought wouldn’t generate much interest. Edge winning is good. 1) He deserves a win like this at Mania 2) It’s too soon for Del Rio despite how talented the guy is.

**½ 

*Rey Mysterio Vs Cody Rhodes*

Great match here. Rey did his usual thing and did it well, Cody was great too and deservedly got the win. There was plenty of innovation and variation from the norm to make this a memorable fight. 

***

* Big Show, Kane, Santino & Kofi Kingston Vs The Corre*

Well they definitely got to the point. Was barely three minutes I believe and most of them didn’t get tagged in. It would have worked well just being two minutes longer with a slightly faster pace. Was too short to matter too much but also too short to warrant a place on the card.

½ 

*Randy Orton Vs CM Punk*

If Cena is the superhero then Orton is the action hero. This was a hard-hitting match that told a good story and let both guys do what they do best. This was the first match of the night with a proper Wrestlemania feel and it delivered. Both guys should have a great year, Punk’s eventual title run is going to be amazing.

***½

*Jerry “The King” Lawler Vs Michael Cole w/ Jack Swagger*

It started off really well (Austin must have been only a few centimetres away from running Swagger over on the ramp) but it just kept going! They booked a match here instead of an angle. I realise this was one of the biggest drawing matches on the card but that doesn’t mean people want it to last forever. Nobody was going to buy this event purely for Bryan/Sheamus but if they’d been given 20 minutes it could have been amazing. This only needed to be 15-20 minutes itself, including entrances but went for 30ish.

Booker getting stunnered was setting something up for Tough Enough I reckon, Josh was only stunnered to get rid of him so JR and King could call the rest of the show. Josh did take it like a pro though.

*

*Undertaker Vs Triple H*

Told ya! People doubted these two and thought the match would bore us but it never did. This was a brutal brawl and they both played it perfectly. And, as always, everyone got suckered into it. Even if you won’t admit it, you thought the streak might be over, even if it was for a second. Wasn’t sure about this first time watching because of the long pauses but second time it worked perfectly. I liked the ending as well with Triple H tapping slowly, seemed more effective than a typical, more energetic tap out. Fantastic match.

****½

*John Morrison, Trish Stratus & Snooki Vs Laycool & Dolph Ziggler*

This was better than I expected. There should have been a lot more action with Dolph and JoMo but that’s the only complaint. Snooki pulling off the backflip was brilliant to be honest, never saw it coming.

*½

*WWE Championship – The Miz (c) Vs John Cena*

Fantastic video packages at the start of the match for both men, really added to the match. The crowd seemed into it to start off but they were obviously waiting for The Rock. The match itself had some decent action but it came across as though it was meant to go on longer, like they had to cut time. Strange given that they cut a whole match just to make room on the card.

I would have liked the match to have been a bit faster paced and if it was I imagine the crowd would have been into it more as well. It sped up as it went and the end before the count-out worked really well, Miz kicking out of the AA is about the biggest rub anyone has got in a long time. The Rock stuff was odd, it worked live because of the unpredictability but not second time. Rock Bottom to Cena was cool of course but the restarted match was over too quickly.

This wasn’t wrestling, this was entertainment. And that’s where the company is going I’m afraid. 

**


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I've watched the match ('Taker/Hunter) twice so far, and it's been unbelievable. Usually, if I have to rate it, I rate a match at 5-stars on the first watch and up until now, all of them (except SummerSlam 2002) have remained as 5-star classics. The only match that bumped up later on: Austin/Rock II at X-Seven.

I'm just finding the match so amazing in so many ways. I can't believe we actually doubted these two. It's great to see Undertaker delivering one classic after the other, and for Triple H, this is even better because Hunter deserved the timeless WrestleMania classic. I'd place the match as Undertaker's second-best after the legendary Undertaker/Michaels II, and Hunter's second-best too--after the other forgotten classic at WrestleMania XX.

I doubt they will go for Undertaker/Triple H again. After the match was over, Hunter showed compassion. Hunter genuinely cared for Undertaker's well being, and he respected Undertaker even more than he did before the match started. There was appreciation and most importantly, there was the sincere care for 'Taker's health. Triple H repeated the same expressions--this time, vocally on Raw last night.

I don't think Hunter is interested in wrestling the Undertaker because Hunter wanted to end the streak, but he failed. Defeating Undertaker at any other PPV would be worthless for Hunter. After all of that, I don't see Triple H going for, "the Streak" again. The only part that hints towards another match is the segment between Austin and Hunter.

Let's see where WWE goes from here. It will be interesting. I would love a submission match between these two though, at a neutral venue. It would be so many kinds of epic.

As for Undertaker at WrestleMania 28, who do you think could WWE pull it off with? Assuming we don't get Undertaker/Triple H III II, I'm guessing Randy Orton. I really wouldn't want to see a rehash of his previous matches for the Undertaker from now on, but there are no "legendary" wrestlers remaining for the Undertaker after Shawn Michaels and Triple H. John Cena is the other guy but he will be busy at EntertainmentMania, the same night. Is there a chance of Sting finally changing his mind--considering the epitome of greatness we witnessed between Hunter and 'Taker at WrestleMania and of course, to cement his legacy? I doubt it.




Hohenheim of Light said:


> I don't think that highly of the match yet, but in a few months that might change, depending on a rewatch. Good write-up.
> 
> It was nowhere near close to last year's main event, but I can see why it could rival the XXV match.


Last year's main event was Ph.D in Wrestling with story, drama, emotions, and all. It's one of the greatest matches of all time. This match between Hunter and 'Taker was a drama with everything but not quite at the level of Michaels/Undertaker II. Definitely above Michaels/Taker I. If Undertaker/Michaels II was Ph.D, ummm, let's call Undertaker/Hunter II, Master's in Wrestling. 




KingCal said:


> Also, sorry for not going into detail with my review guys. Next time I'll make an effort to write all the matches out move for move and not give my thoughts on anything. Promise!


The NEW... 101?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

My matches for WM28 would be:

The Rock vs. John Cena
Triple H vs. Rey Mysterio
Undertaker vs. Alberto Del Rio
Edge vs. Christian
Sin Cara vs. Daniel Bryan
Kings of Wrestling vs. Evan Bourne & Kofi Kingston


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

you'd have del rio face taker in what could possibly be the final match of his career


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes I would. Del Rio has the greatest mean streak out of all the new blood to cripple Taker.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

What did you think of Taker/HHH SDS?


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Taker/Trips - ****1/2 people are too critical and negative of this match.
Orton/Punk - ***1/4
Rey/Cody - ***1/4

Nothing else mattered, sadly.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> What did you think of Taker/HHH SDS?


It was nothing special until the tombstone false finish. Then it got epic. ****-****1/4


----------



## smkelly13 (Feb 1, 2010)

*4-3-11 Triple H vs. The Undertaker* _No Holds Barred_

_The match, thus far, has received very mixed reviews. The marks and wrestling columnists love the match while died hard smart marks dislike the match as much as the other group loves the match._

_The entrance for Triple H was incredible. Justin Roberts is a good ring announcer and all, but he is so underwhelming sometimes. Buffer is where the goods are. The WWE has really established themselves as the sharpening stone of big stage entertainment with their setup, be it lighting, music, video packages, or the workers themselves. From a fan standpoint, I am slightly upset that HHH and The Undertaker got that long of ring-entrances while so many other workers were not even on the card (Daniel Bryan) or were in very short matches._

Hunter wastes no time going right after Taker with his trademark heavy right-handed punches. Taker tosses HHH over the top-rope to the floor with a double-armed choke toss. Taker takes more punches on the floor before tossing Hunter into the ring-steps. Taker clears off the Spanish announce table, but before he can utilize it, Hunter spears Taker into and through the Cole Mine. Taker looks pissed and storms into the ring where they exchange right hands before Taker does his flipping clothesline. Hunter counters old-school by Flair tossing him into the middle of the ring. Hunter clotheslines Taker over the top-rope and Taker bumped hard into the barricade. Hunter then Irish whips Taker into the barricade and Taker hits the barrier _really_ hard and _really_ fast. HHH clears the American announce table and wants to Pedigree Taker through it, but Taker counters with a chokeslam attempt, which Hunter counters with another Pedigree attempt, which Taker counters again, this time by back body dropping Hunter off the table and onto the floor. Hunter hit the floor extremely hard. That was a painful bump for a man of his medical history, age, size…it’d hurt anyone. He certainly damaged his left wrist/forearm for him to be selling it more than his back. Taker does his no-hands plancha and lands on his shoulder more than on Hunter. Taker with a sick head butt on the ring-steps and then…ouch he got spinebustered through the Spanish announce table. Both men are legitimately injured right now. Hunter eats a chokeslam for the first pinfall attempt of the match and a nearfall. Taker wants the Last Ride, but Hunter drives him into the turnbuckle and unleashes some nice right hands. Hunter does the mounted punching in the corner but Taker counters with the Last Ride, but Hunter slips out and lands awkwardly, Pedigree is blocked, HHH eats snake eyes, and Taker takes a second spinebuster for a nearfall (_after the ref told Taker to move his hand back in_). That was an explosive amount of prime spots. Hunter retrieves a chair and goes to use it, but Taker boots him in the face. Taker _drills_ Hunter with the chair in the upper back. Taker attempts to hit Triple H in the head with the chair but ends up getting Pedigreed instead for a _very_ close nearfall. Hunter picks Taker up for the superplex, but Taker slips out and hits the Last Ride for a nearfall. Taker is _very_ unhappy with Hunter kicking out. Taker hits the tombstone piledriver, does the arm cross thing, and Hunter kicks out for a huge nearfall. Hunter slips out of another tombstone attempt and DDT’s Taker on the chair instead. Both men are down and the crowd is building in anticipation. The buzz is definitely here for this match. They are selling like the professionals that they are. Hunter hits a second Pedigree, this one though, was the spike looking version – but The Undertaker kicked out at the last moment for another _huge_ nearfall. Hunter immediately Pedigrees Taker for the third time and once again…The Deadman kicked out and for another huge crowd pop. Hunter swings the chair into Taker’s back once, twice, three, four, five, six, seven, eight, nine times with that chair. Hunter has an expression on his face as Taker starts to stir far too soon after that type of beating that says, “_I’m really going to have to kill this man to beat him_.” And a chairshot to the head (hand) and the crowd popped for that one. Hunter sells frustration like the Space Marines from Aliens. Taker suddenly comes to life and grabs Hunter’s throat, but Hunter shakes his head no and easily pulls his hand away. Taker puts his dukes up like Terry Funk after he has been beaten up severely. Hunter hits the tombstone, does the arm cross, tongue out, and Taker…kicks out for another huge pop. Hunter brings out his favorite weapon, the sledgehammer. Oh snap, Taker out of nowhere locks on the Hell’s Gate submission move. Hunter fights hard but submits. 

_This was an incredible match. If I were a finicky person I would have probably an easy time tearing this match apart, but I’m not, and I’m not going to tear something down that was as marvelous as this match. I got some strong Misawa vs. Kawada/Kobashi vibes from this – the amount of punishment it takes to beat one another. I didn’t find the three Pedigrees to be too excessive, but it was slightly excessive. If Hunter had paced the covering a little better, it would have come across a lot better, but to me, that’s like nitpicking the botched super-hurricanrana in the 1994 Super Junior Tag League. I dug the hell out of the superb selling and in-match storyline of Hunter looking legit scared of the beating Taker was taking and still coming at him._ 
*******


----------



## kid A (Aug 6, 2009)

superdupersonic said:


> Yes I would. Del Rio has the greatest mean streak out of all the new blood to cripple Taker.


if i could trust any newer guy to take on that feat it would definitely be Alberto.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

There have been some fantastic write-ups here for Undertaker/Triple H and I really enjoyed reading them all. Thanks *KingCal*, *King Razor* and *smkelly*. I decided to write one too.











*TRIPLE H vs. THE UNDERTAKER*

_We have had some legendary and immortal moments created at WrestleMania (Hogan/Andre). For me, Undertaker vs. Triple H is now an immortal moment too but it is also poetically a very MORTAL moment due to Undertaker’s awe-inspiring performance. The match wasn’t just a wrestling match, it was a storytelling masterpiece. Think of any great piece of film, look at the characters and story layers then look at HHH/Undertaker. It will hold up with the best of them. The way they tied in Shawn Michaels’ last three matches but still separated it by making HHH the dominate one and Taker the one being set up to be put down ala Ric Flair at WM24 and Shawn at WM26 was remarkable to see unfold. Watching the finale of this match live, my mind and heart was racing because I FELT like they were closing in on the end of The Phenom.

In this epic Taker once again (as he did at 25 & 26) proved that when it comes to selling there are few, if any, better. He once again gave a master class on selling and the fact that each time he does it people are speculating on whether he is actually injured from the first big move, to me, also further shows what a phenomenal worker he continues to be in spite of age and injuries. Not to mention still busting out the suicide dive! I thought he’d never do that move again after the hip surgery in ’09. These men were throwing bombs from the word go! I don't think more "in ring action" would have accomplished anything. In fact it would've been utterly pointless and taken away from the story of the match. Triple H wanted to end The Streak. That's all he needed to do. He didn't have to prove he was a better wrestler, or work on a body part, or showboat like Shawn did. He already mentioned those were not his intensions in his promo before Mania.

I thought the spots on the outside were perfectly timed because a) it showed how desperate HHH was to just get. it. done. And b) Taker took such a beating that it made the next 25 minutes of the match feel that much more dramatic. It felt as though Taker had already been through a battle even though they'd only been going at it 5-10 minutes. What does he want to mess around in the ring "wrestling" for when he can gore Taker through Plexiglas or smash him through a table with a devastating spinebuster? 

Of course this big time showdown had many big spots and it benefitted from it but they mostly worked off pure storytelling which included Undertaker once again with a breath-taking performance selling his pain and Triple H placing a challenge to The Streak where it hasn't been this grave. I mean Taker crumbled after the chair shot to the head. The twitching of the fingers was a sickening sight to see but it made the match more brutal. I also want to commend HHH for his dangerous bumps to outside of the ring and especially for that backdrop from the announce table to the floor. For those who complain about them selling too much lying on the mat, there is no reason they shouldn't have extensively sold that type of onslaught they had placed on each other.

I am a huge fan of the Pedigrees being one right after the other too. Watch any other big Mania match. When finishers follow each other in swift session like Triple H did here and with the execution having that extra exclamation point as well (spike Pedigree), it made those false finishes more exciting. They built the ‘sense of finality’ very well for the intense finale to come. I think the Pedigrees really contributed to the feeling that the end was coming for Taker. This was far more unique and told a far better story than "reversal!" and "Trips does something/kick out/Taker does something/kick out" etc. Everything HHH dealt out Undertaker kicked out of. He refused to die and after each Pedigree it just continued to feel one step closer to the end of the Undertaker. If they'd been spaced out over the course of the match I don't think it would have had the same affect at all. 

What I also loved was HHH’s character portrayal or journey that links back to the build before the match when Shawn said that Triple H differed from him in the sense that “he could do things to other human beings and not feel the slightest bit of remorse.” However, moments after battered Taker with the steel chair the story took a bit of a turn. When Taker was pulling himself up onto HHH almost in the exact manner that Michaels pulled himself up onto Taker last year, HHH just looked down on Taker with the same look of confusion, pity and anger that Taker had last year. That was such an incredible callback moment. HHH said HE would “die trying to end The Streak” but throughout the match it looked as if he was going to kill Taker in his attempt to “END IT”. 

Then HHH came to a point where he seemingly was taking pity on this MAN. Hunter wanted to end The Streak but The Undertaker just won’t let go and stay down. HHH eventually came to the internally, frustrating realization that he might have to ANNIHILATE the MAN he respects more than any other... HHH really played his role to perfectly; this is his best character portrayal ever in my opinion. HHH went from in control, to angry that Taker wouldn't stay down, to disturbed with himself for what he was doing, to straight up terrified by the amount of damage Taker was able to sustain. The absolute best matches usually involve top-notch storytelling and emotional character involvement, and I think those elements here were off the page. I look at this, the HBK/Taker matches and HBK/Flair as one big story arc. Each match drew off the one before it and developed the themes to perfection.










Then HHH signaled for THE END and hit Undertaker with THE TOMBSTONE!!! I think that's where this match went from great to legendary to me. I was convinced that things had come full circle and Taker was about to lose The Streak. It was arguably the best kick-out ever, on the same level as Taker/HBK from WM25. They got me to believe HHH would end the streak after the Tombstone! I was sitting in my room by myself yelling at the screen at that moment! Orton hitting Taker with the RKO counter, Edge’s second Spear, Kane’s Tombstone at WM14, and the last Sweet Chin Music from Shawn at WM26 were all pretty convincing finishes on Taker but this may be on another level entirely in that regard. If HHH was really going to put Undertaker down, the cut throat gesture and Tombstone would have been one hell of a way to do it. 

Ultimately with Undertaker's determination to live, that sequence was the best way to further solidify The Streak as the most indestructible entity in wrestling and even though Undertaker was physically broken was NOT DEFEATED.










As for the ending, I thought the finish was brilliant. Taker going for the last gasp Hell’s Gate shows how much The Streak means to him. Triple H had the sledgehammer prepared to go off on The Deadman’s head so this was his last chance to win and it worked! The Hell’s Gate choke hold was the only way to finish it! I loved how his attempt to apply the hold was a real struggle for him just to get it locked in. It worked better than suddenly catching him in the move perfectly. They've also built up the Hell's Gate as a great finisher which ends a match when nothing else works. Very smart ending. 

Some people (including me) have mentioned how they would have preferred it to end with an unconscious HHH passing out in Hell’s Gate. It certainly would have tied in with the ‘die trying’ line but because the story evolved in during the match I don’t think it would have fit here. The whole story of the match was the reverse of HHH dying while trying to end The Streak, it was the Undertaker dying while trying to keep it. HHH passing out would have taken away from the Undertaker’s near destroyed state at the end which was the main focus. 

The message is that The Undertaker you fight on WrestleMania night isn't the same as the one who might during the rest of the year. That is the intangible, mythical, and aura The Streak holds at this event. The Streak is where the power lies now. Undertaker now is just the PHENOMenal mortal that defends it year after year … but for how much longer?

Overall, I’d go as far in saying this is Triple H’s best match ever and certainly his best performance ever. They blew the roof off of the Georgia Dome and produced an all-time classic. I respect The Undertaker more than any superstar/wrestler/performer/whatever McMahon wants to call them now. Undertaker is “Mr. WrestleMania” more than even Shawn Michaels in my eyes. Year after year, Mark Calaway never ceases to amaze me but I feel the end is near because performances like this where he literally almost kills himself out there can’t keep continuing. I don’t know what the future of The Streak is but if it ends with THE MAN that The Undertaker is being unable to maintain his death grip on it (thinking about this makes the Hell’s Gate finish more significant) then it would be a dramatic end of an era for The Last Outlaw and a WrestleMania legend.

_*******​


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm loving all these write ups for Taker/Trips. I'd do one myself but first of all, I still can't get over how truly unbelievable the match was and secondly, I need to watch it on TV first lol. I can't say enough about how much I enjoyed this and how much they sold the story of the match to absolute perfection. When HHH hit the Tombstone I thought it was over. I think I might have a video of me marking the hell out and then marking out all over again when Taker kicked out lol. This is why I am a wrestling fan tbh. To be in that atmosphere and experience 2 of the greatest leaving it all in the ring is something I will never forget. Right now I enjoyed it more than both HBK/Taker matches but that's obviously because it is still fresh in my mind. I'll need to give them all another look before I can make up my mind but I think I'll end up going Mania 26 > Mania 27 > Mania 25 with the first 2 going either way. So can't wait to watch this in blu ray when it comes out. A surefire classic in my book and one that made Wrestlemania completely worth it for me.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

You guys love you some HHH/Taker and it shows. I enjoyed it a lot myself, and I'm glad to see I'm not the only one. Match of the night by far.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

***** for Taker/Trips from some people makes it probably one of the most overrated matches ever imo.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

"The Undertaker can be destroyed but not defeated."

Thanks, Hemingway.

On another one, the WWE's WrestleMania style is something that I'm really digging. Usually a card filled with 5 - 7 good matches trumps a card with 1 great match and 5 stinkers, but at WrestleMania, I'd rather see an eternal classic than 'good matches'.

To be perfectly honest, the Triple H-Taker-Shawn-Flair-Cena (only talking about the respective classics from each year since 07) style of wrestling at WrestleMania has eclipsed, for me, matches that I once thought were amazing wrestling (Angle|Michaels, anyone?) almost completely.

The matches that really do hold up hold up stupendously (Bret|Austin).

Triple H-Undertaker might be in my top 10 WrestleMania matches.


----------



## kid A (Aug 6, 2009)

im re-watching Taker/Trips again..and its still one of the most boring matches i've ever seen...maybe not ever but im just not seeing the hype...it bored me when i watched it live and now watching it again its just a bunch of laying around by 2 guys i dont even care for anymore. 

damn @ taker almost killing himself with the identical outside the ring spot from the one hbk match

edit: i dug the tombstone segment with trips.


----------



## your ass is grass (Mar 4, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> "The Undertaker can be destroyed but not defeated."
> 
> Thanks, Hemingway.
> 
> ...


Where does Rock/Hogan and X8 rank?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Not very high.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

P.Smith said:


> ***** for Taker/Trips from some people makes it probably one of the most overrated matches ever imo.


I kind of agree. I watched the match again and didn't find it any better than I did on first viewing. The story was there, but the action wasn't as good as the HBK/Undertaker series imo. The first 20 minutes of it weren't great but I'll admit the last ten were gold. Rating it ***3/4 doesn't mean I think it's terrible by any means, it was a great match and definatly MOTN.

I'm a massive mark of both Undertaker and HHH, so I wouldn't 'underrate' the match. I just don't see how it's _that_ good.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It's a match for those who appreciate the storytelling more than the action I think, which is why it is bound to cause differing views. Every single thing meant something, nothing was wasted. I also find it very difficult to watch anything 'flashy' anymore, not saying it sucks at all but I can't sit through a lot of modern day wrestling (a few wrestlers aside) and stuff from HBK doesn't hold up well for me. This match was a breath of fresh air for me.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

RatedR13 said:


> It's a match for those who appreciate the storytelling more than the action I think, which is why it is bound to cause differing views. Every single thing meant something, nothing was wasted. I also find it very difficult to watch anything 'flashy' anymore, not saying it sucks at all but I can't sit through a lot of modern day wrestling (a few wrestlers aside) and stuff from HBK doesn't hold up well for me. This match was a breath of fresh air for me.


I agree. It's stupid to bitch around about 3 Pedigrees and finishers. In, let's say, Triple H vs. CM Punk match it would be stupid, but this is the goddamn Undertaker we're talking about! At WrestleMania, in a situation where The Streak is in jeopardy. I must say, HHH's facial expressions were out of this world, I mean just look at him when Taker keeps getting up, his look of disbelief and fear is phenomenal. It reminds me on Arnie vs. Predator epicness.


----------



## smkelly13 (Feb 1, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> ***** for Taker/Trips from some people makes it probably one of the most overrated matches ever imo.


Star ratings like opinions, are purely subjective. The thing I would like you to clarify is the "_from some people_" part of your post. I'm assuming you mean business "experts" like Meltzer and to a lesser degree, Keller. While it is logical to rely on them for star ratings compared to the dime-a-dozen smart marks and normal marks alike, it is nevertheless, fundamentally unlogical to base one's _entire_ perception on reality upon those same people. Meltzer for example has rated many matches far higher than myself (Kobashi vs. Sasaki for example). Does it mean I am wrong simply because he has a longer wrestling watching career than me? I'm not pretentious enough to answer no to that question, however, I am level-headed enough to know that "_one man's trash is another man's treasure_." Having said that, I am obligated to say I do not give out the immortal ranking of five stars to just _any_ match. I have criteria for that ranking just as any other wrestling fan.

Spike Dudley vs. Viscera would _likely_ never receive that type of analysis, nor rating from me. Nevertheless, it is certainly possible for those two professionals to get to that level of rating, but under the right circumstances mind you. Another person may attribute that type of rating to their match while I think it is a dud. Again, that is purely subjective analysis. There is no formula for "proper" ratings in terms of wrestling matches. It's _like_ having a girlfriend. Obviously in the eye of the beholder, she is beautiful - but that does not always equate to universal acknowledgment of her beauty to everyone else. Your girlfriend, to you, is beautiful, but to the guy standing next to her, she is far from his definition of beautiful. Wrestling matches are similar in that aspect. Even generally universally heralded matches can be frowned upon by someone, like Misawa vs. Kobashi 6-11-99. If someone does not enjoy puroresu, or long wrestling matches, or excessive headrops, etc, they will undoubtedly rate the match far differently than a person who relishes in puro, long matches, and the King's Road style of wrestling. 

You could write volumes with analogies that could fit the bill of rating wrestling matches, like movie, song, restaurant, and gym reviews to name a few. Rottentomatoes.com rates my four favorite movies considerably lower (in some cases) than what I rate them at.

_Shaun of the Dead_ = 91%
_Fight Club_ = 81%
_Seven_ = 85%
_The Thing_ = 80% 

Again, that is nothing more than their (_reviewers_) subjective opinion _against_ my subjective opinion. Simply because they are paid to watch and review movies for a wide-spread audience does not equate to truth among the masses. _Fight Club_ for example is a cult phenomenon. The book and movie are _highly_ rated among die-hards, which is evidenced by the mock clubs with similar ideologies. But for people who do not like physical violence and the other associated themes from _Fight Club_ despise and loathe the book and movie. The adage I used above ("_one man's trash is another man's treasure_," applies here as well. And once again, it does not mean one's opinion is stronger than the others' opinion.

What I recommend doing instead of using open-ended speech, is to actually provide _your_ analysis as to why you think the match is undeserving of *****. Without doing so, _your_ opinion is weak in presentation _and_ comparison to the opinions of the other posters (myself included) who took the time to compose the reasoning why _we_ think the match is deserving of *****. Taking the easy way out is not a good methodology in discussion. Tell us why the match is undeserving of *****. I'm also curious to the fact of what matches you rate at five stars.

(Sorry for the long diatribe.)


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

RatedR13 said:


> It's a match for those who appreciate the storytelling more than the action I think, which is why it is bound to cause differing views. *Every single thing meant something, nothing was wasted.* I also find it very difficult to watch anything 'flashy' anymore, not saying it sucks at all but I can't sit through a lot of modern day wrestling (a few wrestlers aside) and stuff from HBK doesn't hold up well for me. This match was a breath of fresh air for me.


Well that's not exactly true, the spot where Taker flies over the ropes is done at every single Wrestlemania, it is purely for flash and always looks as if it hurts him more than his opponent.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd argue the opposite and that, regardless of him using it at every Mania, it can be used to take his opponent out or - this time around - prove that he's still got it. However I do agree that it probably didn't add much to the course of the match.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well it's just a Mania thing, people will remember, now if Rey would have done that it would have been nice but it's Rey Mysterio, when Undertaker does it it's a 6'10 299 Pounds Phenom flying over the fucking Ring, so i really didn't mind it, it's actually that special cherry on the top.


----------



## kid A (Aug 6, 2009)

im glad he pulled it off better than the one vs Michaels where he hit the cameraman and damn near broke his neck


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

If you wanna talk about overrated matches AND overrated WM matches, look no further than HBK/Bret Iron Man. Now THAT is probably the most overrated match of all the times.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Just to take things to a different topic for a moment, last week I watched the Brock Lesnar/Kurt Angle iron man match from 2003 for the first time. I was disappointed, to say the least.

Now, I'm not saying it wasn't a good match because it was. But I was expecting a lot more considering the two talents involved but it didn't deliver for me.

Brock was blown up and gassed out after the first 5 minutes, and it hindered him the rest of the match. He was nackered for the rest of the match.

I'm not sure what it was exactly, but nothing really clicked for me. I prefer their Wrestlemania and Summerslam matches by a long shot.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Greatest Iron Man match ever IMO. Didn't find much wrong with it at all when I watched it last year for a best of wwf/e poll I was taking part in. Would put their SS match above it, but not WM, and certainly not any other Iron Man.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I've actually never been able to re-watch Bret/HBK at Mania as I just can't get through it, I've seen the end numerous times but never the full thing. I'd rather see Morrison doing parkour.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

What's the Benoit/Triple H iron man match like? I should dig that out and watch it.

I just re-watched Trips/Taker for the second time. It was good, and it told a good story of just how much punishment Taker is willing to endure to keep the streak alive.

However, it was a bit too slow paced for me. I'm sure they could've done it all in a shorter time and still told the same story.

Undertaker is a master at selling, too. But it does piss me off a bit that it ends with Triple H walking away and Undertaker almost dead being carried away on a cart. I know it further sells the STREAK and his willingness to pretty much die to protect it, but a little part of me feels that Triple H probably suggested it because it makes him look strong at the end because he did the job.

Good match, but not a patch on the two Taker/HBK matches in my opinion. I hope we don't get Trips/Taker III next year.


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

I re-watched Wrestlemania last night except this time I fast forwarded all the entrances backstage segments and matches that were dull (The corre match and the snooki match) and I really enjoyed it. I know alot of people hated the main-event however, I knew they were setting up for something else. Now that I know that The Rock vs Cena will happen, I enjoyed the Cena vs Miz even more. I loved Triple H vs Undertaker and at the moment its my match of the year.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

In terms of my own preferences, I'd say that was my ideal match. I just want to see two guys beat the shit out of each other (in a wrestling environment) so this pretty much ticked the boxes. A match being slow doesn't bother me, I usually prefer slow paced matches anyway - within reason, obviously. I'd imagine that a ladder match with someone like Morrison and Ziggler would be loved by people because of what they do but I'd end up hating it for the same reason they like it. I watch wrestling for the storytelling, not who manages the most moves or the most impressive finisher or whatever - it's why I absolutely loved this match and prefer 80's wrestling to anything since. Cannot sit through much from the Attitude Era without being critical, much prefer wrestling from this era to then. Went off an a tangent there but you get my point, I'd basically put it as - 80's, early 90's, 06-now, mid 90's, Attitude era, 02-05.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ I like this guy.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

admiremyclone said:


> What's the Benoit/Triple H iron man match like? I should dig that out and watch it.


Its... good, but almost as if they were just cruising through the hour rather than trying to turn it up a notch at any time. If you think of a match as a roller coaster, with ups and downs (up being fast paced, lots of excitement, going all out etc and down being where they just sit around doing nothing), then this match is the flattest roller coaster in existence.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

It's a plain wrestling match for 50 minutes. Then Eugene reminds us that he exists.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Eugene was almost world champion that one time.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

So was Crash Holly. What's your point?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

So was Zack Ryder (kinda, maybe).

2004 RAW was a very mixed bag.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

It had that legendary Randy Orton face turn that went so well


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pushed at all the wrong times, Randy.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Raw 2004 had a ton of awesome shit... but also some really bad dumb shit. Plenty of great evolution vs benoit/jericho/benjamin/foley/hbk/etc matches throughout the year that people need to watch.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Shelton beating Triple H is one of the few times I've ever had to do a double take and actually wonder if what I've just seen has actually happened. I remember when it first happened my reaction was "wait... what?" mainly as I was shocked they put him over Hunter but also because I disliked Shelton to a large degree.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Its... good, but almost as if they were just cruising through the hour rather than trying to turn it up a notch at any time. If you think of a match as a roller coaster, with ups and downs (up being fast paced, lots of excitement, going all out etc and down being where they just sit around doing nothing), then this match is the flattest roller coaster in existence.


No it is not. You sit through Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. Kings of Wrestling and then come back to me.

Actually, don't watch it. I'd hate for you to torture yourself like that unless you rape and/or murder somebody.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I'll need to give them all another look before I can make up my mind but I think I'll end up going Mania 26 > Mania 27 > Mania 25 with the first 2 going either way. So can't wait to watch this in blu ray when it comes out. A surefire classic in my book and one that made Wrestlemania completely worth it for me.


I forgot to comment on this last night but I'd rank them WM25 = WM26 > WM27.

Also, two things I will be ticked off about if WWE decides to edit them out of the WM27 DVD - 1) "For Whom The Bell Tolls" and 2) Triple H's chair shot on Taker.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Gotta say I am enjoying Undertakers set. I finally watched the Kane/Taker WM14 match, and I honestly wasn't too crazy about it. I preferred the Inferno match. I fell asleep the first time I tried watching the WM14 match, then re-watched it when I awoke. Idk, didn't seem as dramatic I guess you could say as I was expecting. Still good though. Inferno match was awesome, minus the finish, but still really fun with an exciting atmosphere and awesome commentary.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

superdupersonic said:


> No it is not. You sit through Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. Kings of Wrestling and then come back to me.
> 
> Actually, don't watch it. I'd hate for you to torture yourself like that unless you rape and/or murder somebody.


I was at that PWG match live, thinking to myself, "why won't this shit end."


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Jaysin said:


> Gotta say I am enjoying Undertakers set. I finally watched the Kane/Taker WM14 match, and I honestly wasn't too crazy about it. I preferred the Inferno match. I fell asleep the first time I tried watching the WM14 match, then re-watched it when I awoke. Idk, didn't seem as dramatic I guess you could say as I was expecting. Still good though. Inferno match was awesome, minus the finish, but still really fun with an exciting atmosphere and awesome commentary.


Pretty surprised to here that, but ah well lol. Personally I love the WM match, and have it as Kane's greatest singles match ever. Inferno was... well about as good as you can get for 2 guys wrestling while SURROUNDED BY FIRE. They did what they could, but could never call it good .


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I have never watched the entire Bret/HBK Ironman match because I always get bored or doze off.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KingCal said:


> Pretty surprised to here that, but ah well lol. Personally I love the WM match, and have it as Kane's greatest singles match ever. Inferno was... well about as good as you can get for 2 guys wrestling while SURROUNDED BY FIRE. They did what they could, but could never call it good .


I think WM14 is Kane's most memorable match along with the Inferno match, but I like the match with Benoit from Bad Blood '04 more.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Who is the most high profile wrestler, to never have a good (**** region and above) match? This Kane discussion has brought that to my mind. Obviously guys like Andre/Show can't be expected to do so, although Show had a great LMS match IIRC.


----------



## smkelly13 (Feb 1, 2010)

Andre has had a MOTYC before. 9-23-81 against Stan Hansen. I believe it is in the multimedia section. I recommend it.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Goldberg? I did enjoy watching himas he is a absolute beast but i don't know ifiwould call any of his Squashes 4 Stars, even though they are cool to watch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah i've seen some Andre stuff from the early 80's i'd go over ****'s for. Big Show too, loved his matches with Taker in 2008.

Goldberg seems like a plausible answer to me. Maybe Nash too.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Goldberg vs. DDP.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ultimate Warrior was so lucky he had Rude and Savage around during his run in WWF. But I can't slight him on his performance with Hogan at WM6 because those two hulking figures put on a show that again is another perfect example the technical wrestling taking a backseat to atmosphere and two ultimate characters colliding.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Goldberg is a very good shout, I'm inclined to say his DDP match only really stands out as every other of his basically sucked.

I'll have to check out the Andre stuff, I was aware he was much better in his earlier days but I wasn't sure to what extent.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't think i've ever seen that Goldberg vs DDP match. A shame since I was a pretty big DDP mark back then.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

David Arquette was WCW champion, would he count? 

Goldberg pretty much just has the ONE ****+ match with DDP. Not that high on the Steiner match that some people rate over ****.

Nash had 3 matches in the ****+ region with Bret imo... came close with Undertaker at WM... and that's about it for him.

I haven't seen a Dusty match I would rate **** or above.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Who'd wrestle the best match, Arquette or Russo?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That right Nash had a pretty good match with Bret at Survivor Series.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KingCal said:


> David Arquette was WCW champion, would he count?


If they count then former WWF Champion Vince McMahon is my answer! 



> Nash had 3 matches in the ****+ region with Bret imo... came close with Undertaker at WM... and that's about it for him.


Plus his _Good Friends, Better Enemies_ No Holds Barred match with Shawn.



> I haven't seen a Dusty match I would rate **** or above.


Hmm, I'm struggling for an answer to this but his run with Dick Murdoch I have not seen extensively. His Cage Match with Flair at one of those Great American Bash PPVs was good.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I very much dislike GFBE HBK/Nash match .

Dusty might very well have something great out there, but I haven't attempted to watch anything from him beyond what's on WWE released DVD's (minus HIS actual DVD lol). Don't think much to the guy at all. Maybe working with Murdoch (hmmm... wonder if they had any matches against each other) might get me to watch more of his stuff at some point.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd say Vince has a better collection of matches than Goldberg.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Vince always did take a good ass-kicking


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RatedR13 said:


> I'd say Vince has a better collection of matches than Goldberg.


I'd agree to that. Vince has had some very interesting matches. Still love HBK/Vince, thought they put on a great show.

I'm not a fan of Goldberg at all.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I'd disagree with the Vince > Goldberg discussion. I was a Goldberg mark back in the day, but I think he gets some un-needed hate at times. He isn't a technical wrestler at all, and it's not really his fault that he was booked in tons of squash matches that lasted 1-2 minutes. Being that that was the bulk of his matches, he had a hard time hanging once he had to deliver longer matches. He was definitely capable of being carried to a good match, as seen with Page and Steiner, I want to say Jericho got a good match out of him in his 03 run, and the match with Rocky wasn't too bad either from what I recall. He was a very athletic guy that I think had a lot more to offer than what his character was allowed to do. His match with Page from Havoc 98 is his best match, and some of the stuff he did in that match shows that he had more to offer than a punch, kick, spear, jackhammer, squash match. 

All in all, I wouldn't classify him as top technician, not even anywhere on the list. But, the guy was very athletic, had a hell of character that was just a badass who literally looked like he could beat the fuck out of you at any given time, and was capable of being carried to a decent match. I'd say he was somewhat limited from the get go with the way he was being built up, so it's hard for me to personally talk too much shit about him. He also seems like a really nice, and genuine guy in real life, so kudos to him.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Goldberg is a guy I'm excited to see more of as I work through a bunch of WCW stuff for a poll. Goldberg/Page from HH98 pretty thoroughly smokes every McMahon match ever and is likely a top 50 WCW match. It's a masterpiece, really. Goldberg/Jericho from Bad Blood 03 is great, and Goldberg/Rock from Backlash 03 is better. The dude was extremely athletic and quick and had tons of strength and filled the Terminator-esque ass-kicker role brilliantly, plus he had a boatload of charisma. Don't really see any reason to hate on him. 

WrestlingMania Review:


Edge vs. Alberto Del Rio

Baffled that this opened, and I'll still claim it was a lesser version of the Christian/Del Rio match from SD a couple weeks before Mania, but still, this was better than I expected. The structure was simple and hard to ruin, but Del Rio brought a lot with his facial expressions and a couple big bumps and a focused attack on the arm. They busted out some nifty counters. Still, this is a match that I could easily point toward to illuminate Edge's incompetence. On the large scale, the match was quite good: well structured, with a smartly-worked injury angle. But the dude has no grasp of nuance. He repeatedly used his injured arm when he went on offense and rarely sold it; his facial expressions were no good. Having Christian work with Del Rio during the build only further exposed Edge because Christian's selling is so much more convincing, his facial expressions more emotive, his bumping more dramatic. Compare the shoulder-first bumps into the guard rail that both guys took. Actually, Christian also took the best bump of this match, too. Seriously, the way he ate that fall-away slam was slick. Still, this was good on the whole and had plenty of good elements, and the finishing stretch was a lot of fun, even though Edge used his bad arm to deliver a bad spear.

Cody Rhodes vs. Rey Mysterio

Man, this was tremendous. The whole build was fantastic, and they incorporated the interplay among the mask, the mask, and the knee brace brilliantly. Cody was great on offense-- alternating between vicious blows to the head and determined work on the knee-- and was perhaps better with his cut-offs, busting out tons of swank stuff. Rey was Rey, and he's still one of the best guys going. Rey flipping the script to remove his opponent's mask was awesome, and then his diving head-butts with the mask on were even better, and the finish was out-of-this-world good. Great match. Oh, also, the preposterous delayed superplex.

Kane/Show/Kofi/Santino vs. The Corre

A squash but a fine squash. Zeke's clothesline was great; Kofi's Trouble in Paradise looked good for maybe the third time ever, and the only time it's looked better was when he hit a ring post; Slater bumped well; and Show got to hit his KO punch, which always ruled. Kane probably threw some uppercuts. 

CM Punk vs. Randy Orton

This was great and maybe MOTN, but maybe Cody/Rey was better. Whatever. Punk ruled with his facial expressions, mannerisms, focus, etc. I loved the opening exchange as he came across as a rabid dog going after the leg. The counters to the RKO were cool, as was the spot where Orton couldn't hit the punt. Really gave the impression that Punk had eliminated all of Orton's weapons, but then you could see with that smirk before he went for the springboard that his overconfidence would cost him. I loved Punk's strikes, and the leg sweep into the Anaconda Vice was a terrific spot. Orton's a mostly bad babyface, but the dude can sell and hit RKOs, and he really didn't have to do much else here, making this maybe his best babyface performance.

Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler 

Mixed bag. Aside from Cole's control segment being stupidly drawn out, it was fun. Opening stuff with Lawler dumping Swagger and then mauling Cole in the Cole Mine was great, and the use of the little arm hole was terrific. Cole's face getting smashed into the glass and looking ridiculous right above the sign with the URL of his Twitter was super cool. Cole dropping the strap was great; Cole shoving Austin was great; Lawler getting revenge and pointing to the sign was great. I like that the reversal gave Cole the chance to talk shit and continued the feud, but it took away from the payoff of the segment, and they still didn't reveal the GM, which irritated me. I felt a tad cheated that Lawler's revenge felt incomplete.

Triple H vs. The Undertaker

Good for what it was, but not the kind of match I'll go nuts for ever again. I actually rewatched Shawn/Taker II recently and thought it was a borderline Top 10 WWE match for 2010 rather than the MOTY, and I liked this a lot less than that. Triple H looking determined at the beginning was great, though his punches are nothing special. The big bumps on the outside were all awesome, but they went into finisher mode too early for my liking. I was there live and surrounded by drunk people going nuts, but I never bought that Triple H would win. Fuck, they gave the whole story away on the last Raw before Mania, and then they went out and told that exact story. The instant pin after the first pedigree gave it away. I even expected the Tombstone spot and knew Taker would kick out. Maybe that sounds cynical but I like to think I'm one of the least cynical guys about current WWE, so whatever. Still, I'll admit that the Tombstone spot was cool, and I like the way it played into the big matches at the last 3 Manias (Shawn/Flair, & the Shawn/Taker matches). I can dig little continuity things like that. And obviously Taker turned in a good performance and sold like a champ, but yeah, this didn't surprise me. 

I guess I'd say that as much as I liked the Shawn segment on Raw, it kinda spoiled the match for me. I thought it telegraphed everything they did but opened the door for a Shawn interference, which they didn't do, and there were a lot of people around me-- myself included-- looking around for a Shawn run-in.

Trish/Snooki/Morrison vs. Dolph/Laycool

Didn't expect this to get much time, but man, I wish they'd let Dolph & Morrison open the match and run through some sequences for the fun of it. Whatever, this was fine for what it was. Trish/McCool exchanges were very good, Dolph & Morrison both got good bumps in, Layla was great, and Snooki's oompa loompa splash finisher was goofily great.

The Miz vs. John Cena

Eclipsed by the Rock and great video packages/intros, but good while it lasted. Cena is great in these big-time matches, and his selling here was tremendous. Basically, there were a lot of good elements-- Cena's selling; Cena's DDT bump; the whacky concussion bump; Miz's facial expressions; the contrast between Cena's strength and Miz's craftiness-- but they ruined the structure in an attempt to cram convincing finisher kick-outs too early into the match so they could get to the Rocky stuff. Honestly, The Skull-Crushing Finale after Riley smashing Cena's face into the turnbuckle should've been an awesome false finish, but nobody bought it because it came too early and the Rock hadn't done anything. Ditto for the monstrous FU after Miz smashed Riley with the briefcase. And the crowd was deader than they should've been because everybody was waiting for the Rock. Trust me, people there cared about these two. I mean, everybody always cares about Cena, one way or another, but I was shocked to be surrounded by grown dudes who think the Miz is awesome.

Based on all that-- the reactions of folks toward the Miz & Cena-- I think the whole Miz/Cena feud was a big missed opportunity. The whole angle should've been great, and the video packages proved that. The two guys are so similar: both have worked their butts off and overcome a whole lot of naysayers, both are total WWE products, both have always wanted to do this but both have ties to other parts of the entertainment world, but the Miz is a dick and Cena is the nicest. Both guys have ardent supporters and haters. If they'd played off that inverted similarity, it would've made for a great narrative. As for the match: I've pointed out the strong elements. The only problems stemmed from the fact that they jeopardized the structure to accommodate Rock's interference, just like the problems with the feud originated from the need to incorporate the Rock. Sure, we're going to get Rock/Cena, and that means they've sold out consecutive Manias thanks to the Rock, and I think that's great. But he could've been involved a whole lot more constructively. Instead, the way they used him automatically trashed the Cena/Miz program, made their longtime top babyface and their new top heel look like trash, and served as a massive bird-flip to the live crowd in Atlanta. Also, all the Rock segments felt like bad Raw segments. This would've been a great WrestleMania without the Rock, and it could've landed among the best if the Rock had been involved more constructively: promoting various matches and staying away from Cena throughout the build but then inserting himself into the main event to cost Cena the match and to set up the match next year without ruining the whole match. Instead, they did what they did, and it was alright.

If I had to throw *********/s at the show, I'd say about *** for Del Rio/Edge, about ***3/4 for Punk/Orton & Rey/Cody. Wouldn't rate the squashes because that's unproductive; wouldn't rate the Lawler/Cole match because it was more of a segment; wouldn't rate the Miz/Cena match but I'd call it half of a great main event, though maybe it didn't come across as such because it was a jumbled half, containing pieces from the beginning, middle, & end, but all mixed around and done at odd times. I'd throw something like ***1/4 at Trips/Taker, but that's another match that I don't see the point in rating because it wasn't a style that appeals to me, and there's no value in giving a low rating like that to irritate the people who did like it. It was what it was, and for what it was, I'd happily call it a good match, so whatever.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Cena ruined that main event. Might be one of his worst performances ever.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Cena ruined that main event. Might be one of his worst performances ever.


100% agree on that. I remember watching it and saying to myself, "wow, Miz is actually outworking John Cena right now." Really terrible main event.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cody's delayed superplex was terrifyingly cool. People will miss Mysterio when he's not there to take ridiculous moves like that.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree with those sentiments on the WM27 main event. I feel HHH/Orton, HHH/Jericho and HHH/Batista were all better than that match.

Rock/Cena will work the hell out of Miami next year so the atmosphere alone will give that main event that mega-Mania feel. All the taunts and signatures are going to be extra special too.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

WWE Great American Bash 2006 Review

I picked this up a little while ago because the card looks very solid. I hope I'm right about that...


_WWE Tag Team Championship Match_
*Paul London and Brian Kendrick(c) vs. Kid Kash and Jamie Noble
*
The unique styles that they had meshed really well. London and Kendrick really showed that they had almost no strategy and were just going to fly around the ring the whole time. Now normally I would say that in a bad way but the fact that it was the exact opposite of what Noble and Kash were doing made that work really well. Now I know Kash and Noble could do a lot of the high flying stuff but they didn't do that here. They just beat the shit out of the champions and were willing to take the cheap shot when they had the chance. They isolated London for a while, which was a nice change of pace after the fast paced back and forth stuff we saw for the first half of the match. I thought they built the hot tag really well and when they made the tag things picked up again and they didn't slow down until the match ended. This would have been a pretty basic tag match but everyone went the extra mile to make this something more than that. Great opener.
****1/4*



_

United States Championship Match_
*Finlay(c) vs. William Rega*l

Lashley was supposed to be in this match but he had some uhh... "health" problems that prevented him from wrestling. So Regal and Finaly went to the ring as a team and Teddy Long put Regal in this match. They were put in a tough position as the fans wanted to see Lashley but I think they put on a very good match. As you can imagine this was very hard hitting and physical but went impressed me was how they went the extra mile as times to make the match better. You normally don't see Finlay fly over the top rope and land on the floor, or a head scissors from either guy but they broke them out in this one. Hornswaggle and regal were also hilarious in this one as Regal had a real fear of him and all the interference from him was somewhat effective but more humorous. Oh and fuck the fans for chanting "Boring" during this match. It was great seeing this two get a chance to wrestle a lengthy match like this. Good stuff. 
*****


*
Matt Hardy vs. Gregory Helms*

Helms was a heel and was basically acting like a big asshole, Matt, his old friend, was like, "Bro stop being such an asshole!" and Helms was like, "No." BAM instant feud. The match was actually very good though, I liked Matt making fun of Helm's Hurricane gimmick early on and after they at they had a really competitive that had me guessing who would win the whole time. They had great chemistry together and I think both guys made the effort to make the other look good. Great pacing on the match and I loved the finishing stretch. Another good match for this PPV. 
*****

_
Punjabi Prison Match:_
*Undertaker vs. Big Show*

I don't know why this match was so long. I mean I understand the Punjabi Prison match was one of the main selling points of this PPV but having Undertaker and Big Show just brawl for so long was not a good idea. There were some good moments in the match but they were just too spaced out to hold my interest the whole time. I have to admit that I really like this match concept, with two athletic wrestlers (or even a bunch of them at once) this could allow for some amazing matches. But watching Big Show and Undertaker punch each other for the first 10 minutes is not what people should be doing in this match. The last few minutes were pretty good but the ending was kind of weak and it looked like the ref awarded the match to Undertaker not because he actually got out of the cage first but because he was supposed to win. This wasn't particularly good but I don't think it was as bad as some people claim it is. 
*** *


_Bra and Panties Match:_
*Jillian vs. Ashley vs. Michelle McCool vs. Krystal*

Basically what you expected. I've seen worse things in a wrestling ring. 
*No Rating*



*Batista vs. Mr. Kennedy*

So this was Batista's first match back from injury and he was challenged by a cocky Mr. Kennedy. Batista came out pissed and really beat the shit out Kennedy for the first few minutes. I think Anderson bladed within the first few minutes of the match (and he was really bleeding a lot) and I thought he did a fantastic job of getting his ass kicked. There was a portion of the match where Kennedy was in control but a pissed off Batista eventually took control of the match and got DQed when he wouldn't break a choke he had on Kennedy in the ropes. The match was very short but I enjoyed it a lot. One of those matches that looked like it was going to lead to a great feud between these two. Lack of time and a poor ending that didn't really lead to anything hurt what was otherwise a good match.
***3/4*



_World Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*Rey Mysterio(c) vs. King Booker w/Sharmel* 

Very good match. I'm glad they didn't have Rey selling the whole time and instead let him stand toe to toe with Booker. They went on to have a really entertaining back and forth match. The pace was easy to watch and all the spots and moves they did looked very good. We also got a pretty surprising swerve ending that saw Chanvo betray Rey and hit him with a brutal chair shot. Not a classic by any means but a very fun match. 
****1/4*











_
Bonus Match Smackdown 7/28/2006 WHC Match_
*King Booker(c) w/Sharmel vs. Rey Mysterio*

This was the week after the PPV and Rey took the role the underdog rule for this one as he was going in as challenger. Booker just seemed to go into this with more confidence while Rey seemed outright desperate when he got his offense in. The match was good but what I found most impressive was how different it was from the one that they just had a few days earlier. It really shows how much a of a difference having the belt can make on your in style. Their match at the match was better but this was a nice and exciting TV match. A solid addition to the DVD. 
**3/4









If this DVD had one amazing match this would be a must buy. As it stands I still would say it's enjoyable. There are a bunch of good matches and the show was really easy to sit through. I just wish they could have taken 5 minutes off the Punjabi Prison and given it to Kennedy and Batista or the opener.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I actually own that show too and it's solid. I really like the Londrick/Pitbulls tag match and Mysterio/Booker. Finlay and Regal going at it was entertaining and I wish Kennedy/Batista wasn't so one sided and I wasn't a fan of the ending. I remember this PPV being in crisis because so many people had health problems immediately before the show. The punjabi from this show was so much better than the Khali one but I couldn't really get into it much.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I remember thinking this show was absolute shit but I might give it a rewatch as I haven't seen it (or wanted to) since it happened.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

RatedR13 said:


> I remember thinking this show was absolute shit but I might give it a rewatch as I haven't seen it (or wanted to) since it happened.


If I paid $40 for it when it was on PPV I would have been pissed. But I paid $5 for it at FYE so for me it was a pretty good deal.



Brye said:


> I actually own that show too and it's solid. I really like the Londrick/Pitbulls tag match and Mysterio/Booker. Finlay and Regal going at it was entertaining and I wish Kennedy/Batista wasn't so one sided and I wasn't a fan of the ending. I remember this PPV being in crisis because so many people had health problems immediately before the show. The punjabi from this show was so much better than the Khali one but I couldn't really get into it much.


I actually like the Khali/Batista Punjabi Prison match a lot more. It's easily Khali's best match ever and I was really entertained by it. The fact that it's so good is one of wrestling's unsolved mysteries.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

My reviews from GAB 06 when I was doing my SD 2006 project:



Spoiler: GAB 06



*Brian Kendrick & Paul London Vs The Pit Bulls - WWE Tag Team Titles - Great American Bash July 23rd 2006*

Oh man does this one start off sloppy as fuck . London just doesn't seem to be able to land anything right at all. Thankfully Kendrick gets tagged in before it all goes to hell.

Londrick are the fast paced high flying team, and the Pit Bulls, while Cruiserweight wrestlers themselves, are more of a ground and pound team, so its an interesting contrast of styles.

Using their high flying offence, Londrick control the match early on, but their high risk style catches up to them along with the dirty tactics of the challengers, and soon The Pit Bulls are dominating.

Fucking loved Noble dropkicking London when he was skinning the cat to get back into the ring. London landed hard and Noble got some good heat from it too. Plus it was a great way to cut off London during a hope spot .

Great heel tag work during the STF by the Bulls. Kash lets London crawl his way to his corner, but just when he thinks he can make the tag, Kash drags him back and clubs him in the face instead. Then to add more insult to injury, Kash drags London to the heel corner and makes a tag, showing London what he is missing out on.

Just when you think London is finally going to make a tag, the Bulls do something to prevent it. There were at least 2 times in the match I thought London was going to make the hot tag, but nope. And I love when that happens .

Sweet finishing stretch, and a nice finish too. Really good stuff from both teams, even if it started off badly.

*Rating: ***1/4*


*Finlay Vs William Regal - US Title - Great American Bash July 23rd 2006*

:lmao at Finlay and Regal trying to be hip with Teddy Long before the match, doing some cool handshake crap . Looked more out of place than Chavo in a PPV main event.

Regal looks like he is not going to have any part of fighting his friend, so he is about to leave the ring, when Finlay runs up from behind and rolls him up! Regal doesn't like that, so he gets up and slaps Finlay in the face. Now its on!

After a long tie up (which goes to the outside, then up the steps and back into the ring lol), Regal slaps Finlay again, to show him that its REALLY on, and the first slap wasn't JUST payback for the roll up attempt. Regal dominates early on, and its great to see. He takes Finlay down and then Finlay counters by standing on his head and essentially break dancing :lmao. Awesome looking sequence tbh, but also a little funny .

Speaking of funny; watching Regal running away from a midget with a Shillelagh might be the funniest thing I have seen all week.

Awesome European uppercut exchanges from the two, needs to happen more often dammit!

Poor Regal gets attacked by Hornswoggle again, who ends up biting his hand. Why can't Hornswoggle be good again like this? 

All the way through the match, we get some tremendous back and forth action, great offence from both men, and plenty of stiffness. Shame the fans in attendance are chanting boring. I knew this match should have had more tables and ladders!

Nice old school finish to the match, with Finlay hitting Regal in the head with his own boot (which Hornswoggle stole earlier lol) and then using the ropes to get the 3 count.

Gotta say, as good as these two guys are in the ring together, I always remembered this match being pretty, well, shit. Not any more though! Great match, and probably one of their best together from this year!

*Rating: ***1/2*


*Gregory Helms Vs Matt Hardy - Great American Bash July 23rd 2006*

As the CW champ for 6 months now, Helms has an attitude. He believes he is the best, and doesn't like being embarrassed. So when Hardy makes him look like a fool in the early going, getting the better of Helms in a couple of exchanges and posing in the old Hurricane pose, Helms gets pissed off and makes too many mistakes to do anything about it.

When Helms manages to calm down though, he is able to focus his ability and turns the match around. He believes he is the best, and when he gets the chance to prove it, only a handful people on the SD roster would be above him imo. I like how he mocks Hardy and returns the favour so to speak by doing the V1 pose when HE is in control. I like call back spots in matches, especially when its something small like a taunt/pose that most people wouldn't even think about doing.

One thing I love about this match, and hell, all of their matches (watching this after their other ones lol), is the finishing stretches. They both start hitting high impact moves and countering stuff, but the moves they hit aren't their finishers. A lot of matches these days, when they do into a big bomb throwing finishing stretch, tend to go into overkill mode with finishing moves. Hardy and Helms on the other hand, still bring out some big moves that look like they very well could win the match, but stay away from hitting their finishers unless that's the finish, for the most part anyway.

Helms cheats to win, which furthers their feud which would last most of the summer on SD . Another great match from these two, and atm I think it might be their best.

*Rating: ***1/2*


*The Undertaker Vs The Big Show - Punjabi Prison Match - Great American Bash July 23rd 2006*

Its the first of only 2 (I think) Punjabi Prison matches. The Great Khali was supposed to be in this match, but like Lashley (who was meant to be in the US title match), Khali had some elevated enzymes or some shit and was unable to compete. So before the match began, Show and Khali jumped the Dead Man backstage, and Teddy Long decided that Big Show should take on The Undertaker rather than Khali (Lashley was the only guy they actually announced as having elevated enzymes lol).

The match doesn't sound great on paper, but if there is anyone in WWE that is perfect for testing out a new match, its The Undertaker. Along with HBK, Undertaker had been in most of the "firsts" in WWF/E, so this is just another to add to his list.

:lmao Big Show looks like he is about to cry. I guess being inside a prison awaiting The Undertaker makes Show think he is gonna get raped .

Some great exchanges of punches at the beginning, something I, along with a lot of people, really adored during their 2008/2009 feud. There is just something about 2 monsters trading blows that I love (that's what she said :side: ).

Unfortunately the match slows down to the point where even I am bored, and those parts are when they are trying to escape/battling on the cage. Whenever they get back to beating the shit out of each other in the ring, things pick up, but now both guys are selling a beating and exhaustion, so things stay slow, but thankfully not too dull.

The slowness continues, which really prevents the match from going beyond "decent" at best. Which is a real shame because there IS a lot of good sequences/spots etc between the two, like Show headbutting the fuck out of 'Taker, 'Taker superplexing Show from the top rope, and some more punching exchanges. If the pace was quicker and we didn't get so many "rest periods" between everything, this would be a pretty good match imo.

So, after a while, Undertaker finally makes it out of the first structure, leaving Show alone in the ring. Show goes out of the 4th door, then smartly attacks The Undertaker and throws him back into the ring as the 4th door is closing! With no more doors left to open, Undertaker must climb over the cage to get to the second structure, which will use up a lot of energy. Plus, while Undertaker is doing that, Show can start to climb the second structure and win!

Nothing is going to stop the Dead Man though, as he quickly climbs the first cage, and reaches over to the second cage to prevent Show from leaving. Great running legdrop to put Show through a table too! Odd that NOW of all times, the pace is quickening up lol. Why the hell couldn't they do the entire match like this?!?! 

Undertaker wins in pretty cool fashion; he climbs the first structure, and hits a cross body on Big Show, which sends them crashing through the second structure, and Undertaker is the first to get his entire body out!

Decent match with a lot of good points, but is WAY too slow for the most part, which brings about boredom during anything good they do.

*Rating: **3/4*


*Mr Kennedy Vs Batista - Great American Bash July 23rd 2006*

What a disaster this PPV was for people not being able to compete . Mark Henry was supposed to wrestle Batista in a huge grudge match, but he got injured at SNME so Kennedy replaced him.

Batista is pissed. He was injured by Henry, and taken out for 6 months or something. He returns, and a match is signed between the two... and then Henry gets injured. So all the frustration Batista has is going to be taken out on Kennedy... and holy fuck at the whole thing.

Despite being a FACE, Batista jumps Kennedy before the bell rings, and beats the fuck out of him. He even manages to bust Kennedy open pretty bad too, which causes Kennedy to get out of the ring and leave.

He was faking it of course, and runs back into the ring to jump the Animal... but runs into a spear instead.

Mr Kennedy impresses me once again with how he creates an opening to gain control. He and Batista are fighting on the outside, so Kennedy gets into the ring, and when Batista is coming back in through the ropes, he shoves the ref into him. Batista grabs the ref and stops either of them getting hurt, but he is distracted enough for Kennedy to capitalise with a running kick to the face. He hits another running kick a little later and both of them had to make Benoit, Finlay and Regal proud at how stiff they looked lol.

Not one to waste an opportunity, Kennedy targets a body part (the arm this time) while he still has Batista reeling.

Some nice little spots in the match that I really enjoyed too. One of them is Kennedy deciding against a cover in order to punch Batista in the face repeatedly, no doubt as payback for being busted open. Then the other is Batista throwing Kennedy into the steel ring post shoulder first after enduring a period of arm work.

Finish is one of those DQ finishes that I actually like, because it felt right for the match. Batista mauls Kennedy and refuses to remove his foot from his throat in the corner, so the ref calls for the bell. Then Batista continues to beat the shit out of a bloodied Kennedy and hits his finisher. The whole match was about Batista being pissed off, and I would have even accepted the same ending had Henry been in the match.

More good stuff from this PPV! A great fight with a great performance from both men. Batista did great at playing the pissed of Animal, and Kennedy was great at being the opportunistic arsehole who wanted to make a statement against Batista.

*Rating: ***1/4*



Didn't watch all the matches, just the ones I was interested in. From what I DID see I enjoyed the PPV. Picked it up dirt fucking cheap too so I can't complain in the slightest.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Meltzer apparently didnt like Cody vs Rey that much. Must be all the psychology and storytelling it had that turned him off it.

If only there was a MiTB match he could have given five stars to.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> Meltzer apparently didnt like Cody vs Rey that much. Must be all the psychology and storytelling it had that turned him off it.
> 
> If only there was a MiTB match he could have given five stars to.


You got his WM ratings? I wanna have a laugh .


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

His ratings weren't THAT controversial imo, obviously he has underrated Rhodes/Rey quite a lot and I think he has slightl overrated Trips/Taker but other than that they're pretty much alright.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Meltzers ratings: 

Edge vs. Alberto Del Rio ***1/2
Cody Rhodes vs. Rey Mysterio **1/2
8 man tag 1/2*
Orton vs. Punk ***
Cole vs. Lawler *
Taker vs. HHH ****1/2
6 Person Tag *
Cena vs. Miz *1/4


Thought he was a little low for Cody/Rey. Lawler/Cole should just be DUD.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Bit high on Edge/Del Rio and really low on Cody/Rey, but all in all I can't complain about his ratings at all really. Not compared to usual, anyway .


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Edge vs. Del Rio was #2 live in terms of crowd heat. Rey vs. Cody was just a house show match and was a sorry excuse for a WM match.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Derek said:


> Meltzers ratings:
> 
> Edge vs. Alberto Del Rio ***1/2
> Cody Rhodes vs. Rey Mysterio **1/2
> ...


We have the same ratings for Cody/Rey, Orton/Punk and HHH/Taker.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> If I paid $40 for it when it was on PPV I would have been pissed. But I paid $5 for it at FYE so for me it was a pretty good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like the Khali/Batista Punjabi Prison match a lot more. It's easily Khali's best match ever and I was really entertained by it. The fact that it's so good is one of wrestling's unsolved mysteries.


I think it's just the concept of the match that throws me off a bit. It seems a bit TNAish and I think the other thing that irritated me about the Khali/Batista match was the vice grip. I just found that to be such a weird submission. I might give that entire show a look soon (Haven't seen the LMS since it happened) and I'll see if I think any differently.

As for Meltzer's ratings, I have Rhodes/Mysterio alot higher, Orton/Punk about 1/4 or 1/2 higher and Cena/Miz a bit higher. Everything else is about the same for me.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's fairly off from mine, which I'll repeat (some have gone up/down after my latest watch which will be last for a while)

Edge vs. Alberto Del Rio - ***
Cody Rhodes vs. Rey Mysterio - ***1/2
8 man tag - No rating, no point
Orton vs. Punk **** 
Cole vs. Lawler - See 8 man tag
Taker vs. HHH - ***** (This is my current favourite match ever, just ticked every box I look for.)
6 Person Tag - See 8 man tag
Cena vs. Miz **1/2 - Wasn't actually that bad, just the finish was way too rushed.

Overall I enjoyed it, had some solid matches, a great match and a fantastic one. The Rock as host was dreadful as I expected it to be but he served his purpose well at the end.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

superdupersonic said:


> Edge vs. Del Rio was #2 live in terms of crowd heat. Rey vs. Cody was just a house show match and *was a sorry excuse for a WM match.*


If that is how you feel, then a very large number of wrestlemania matches could be considered "sorry excuses of a WM match."


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I expected a show-stealing match with a shitload of heat, a breakout performance from Cody to be talked about for years to come (something on par with Jericho vs. Christian). I hope by next year Rey will finally have the WM classic that he deserves.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*WRESTLEMANIA XXVII*

Edge vs. Alberto Del Rio
Good match. Really picked up after Del Rio took that great bump through the middle rope to the outside and Edge busted out a senton. Not sure if it was as good as Christian’s latest match with Del Rio on SmackDown but it was good. Nice opener.

Cody Rhodes vs. Rey Mysterio
I thought this was really good for the most part but at the same time something was slightly off. Might have been the crowd but whatever it was stopped this from being a potential show stealer. Still a good match with a bunch of great moments though. Definitely need to rewatch because there was a lot to like but I wasn’t fully into it on first viewing. Rhodes was awesome.

The Corre vs. Big Show, Kane, Santino Marella & Kofi Kingston
Nothing match. No one gained anything from it. Slater sold Show’s knockout punch like a champ though. Pay attention to the replay.

CM Punk vs. Randy Orton
Dug the hell out of this. So far three of the four matches have been good and this is the best one to this point. Punk works a better control segment than anybody on the roster and he was at it again here with focused good looking offense and awesome facials. Orton sold his ass off and put in his best performance in a long time. The pace was methodical but that wasn’t a detriment. Punk was so fucking awesome after he avoided the RKO out of nowhere following Orton’s failed punt attempt, and the finish although not original looked pretty sweet. Great stuff.

Jerry Lawler vs. Michael Cole
Mixed bag here. Some stuff was bad, some stuff was fun (mainly King‘s comeback). All in all it was too long, especially considering Sheamus/Bryan got cut.

Triple H vs. Undertaker 
Basically it comes down to whether you liked the false finisher rinse and repeat style or not. It worked for me so I thought it was fantastic. Both guys bumped like madmen (that back drop to the floor was nasty) and went above and beyond to make it feel epic. The spots were great, the storytelling and character portrayal elements were strong, the drama at the end was gripping, and HHH’s Tombstone was quite possibly the best nearfall ever. I thought Taker was a lock to win going into the match and I knew he was kicking out of the third Pedigree but the Tombstone gave me goosebumps. Can’t say that about too many spots in wrestling. I don’t think it’s as good as the Michaels/Taker matches but they exceeded my expectations and produced something I wouldn’t hesitate to call awesome.

John Morrison, Trish Stratus & Snooki vs. Dolph Ziggler & LayCool
I was hoping they’d base the match around Morrison and Ziggler and just have the girls do a couple spots towards the end but it was pretty much the opposite. Oh well, the Trish/Michelle stuff was good and Snooki was surprisingly good too. Fine for what it was.

The Miz vs. John Cena
Disappointing. I wouldn’t say it was bad but it was uninspiring and I expected more. It reminded me of HHH/Orton from 25 in that regard. The crowd was dead for most of it and the finish didn’t do much for me. There were some good nearfalls and sequences in there but the match didn’t come together as well as I was hoping for.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Thumbs up for the write up Ownage. I thought having King/Cole take up that much time (like 20+ min.) was just terrible.



superdupersonic said:


> I expected a show-stealing match with a shitload of heat, a breakout performance from Cody to be talked about for years to come (something on par with Jericho vs. Christian). I hope by next year Rey will finally have the WM classic that he deserves.


Well Sin Cara would be the perfect opponent for Rey. Especially if Rey stays in shape and they get the time to produce a classic (15min or so).


Btw, I think I may want Orton to challenge The Streak next year.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I watched Undertaker/Hunter for the third time, and... It's a classic. Storytelling at its finest. Comfortably better than WrestleManua 25 and slightly lesser than WrestleMania 26 in terms of in-ring action but it's not far off either.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Razor King, who do you want Taker to face next year?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

superdupersonic said:


> I expected a show-stealing match with a shitload of heat, a breakout performance from Cody to be talked about for years to come (something on par with Jericho vs. Christian). *I hope by next year Rey will finally have the WM classic that he deserves.*


I hope they give us Rey/Trips next year at Mania. Hell even just somewhere down the line. It's a huge match that hasn't happened and Trips works well with smaller guys. I think they could produce something special. 

As for Rey/Cody, the match itself was certainly worthy of Wrestlemania but the hype, or lack thereof, surrounding it is what lets it down imo.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The Clique said:


> Razor King, who do you want Taker to face next year?


I'd like a Triple Threat match featuring Chris Jericho and CM Punk, honestly. Chris Jericho alone isn't at the level of Shawn Michaels and Triple H but if you add in the triple threat factor, and the fact that the Undertaker could lose without being involved, it would work massively. Both of the guys as heels could make a pact beforehand and agree to pin one another--just to end the Streak. Punk could pin Jericho or vice-versa, and the Streak could end! It would be "double threat" for the Undertaker in a triple threat match. Undertaker stopping them from working together and being at the risk of Jericho and Punk's "mutual" goal would be a dramatic and mystical story, and given the in-ring expertize of all three men, this would be superb. Heck, they could even add in Shawn Michaels or Steve Austin as the guest referee... Or get somebody like Lesnar to be the "special enforcer." It would add a lot of tension and would create an intriguing story.

As in all WWE matches, mid-way Punk and Jericho could go against each other after working together for a while and the "egos" coming in, and they could fight one another to be the one to end the Streak, which could ultimately cost them the match.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

That is a very creative and dire situation for The Streak. I wish WWE built Punk up enough to be a mega-heel legit enough to challeng Taker at Mania. Hell, Punk vs. HHH would be awesome feud/match. 

What do you think about "The Viper" challenging him? I think Orton is big enough, believable enough for the masses to take him as a legit threat to end it, and as we have seen in the past they have strong chemistry together. Imagine Orton's facial expressions and character portrayal in a match with so much on the line and Taker refusing to die. Then picture Taker being hit with THE PUNT in the middle of the ring at WrestleMania! People thought Triple H was going to fight without emotion but as we saw in the progression of the match he did break; I think Orton would take the ruthlessness and lack of pity for Taker's condition a step further.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Razor King said:


> I'd like a Triple Threat match featuring Chris Jericho and CM Punk, honestly. Chris Jericho alone isn't at the level of Shawn Michaels and Triple H but if you add in the triple threat factor, and the fact that the Undertaker could lose without being involved, it would work massively. Both of the guys as heels could make a pact beforehand and agree to pin one another--just to end the Streak. Punk could pin Jericho or vice-versa, and the Streak could end! It would be "double threat" for the Undertaker in a triple threat match. Undertaker stopping them from working together and being at the risk of Jericho and Punk's "mutual" goal would be a dramatic and mystical story, and given the in-ring expertize of all three men, this would be superb. Heck, they could even add in Shawn Michaels or Steve Austin as the guest referee... Or get somebody like Lesnar to be the "special enforcer." It would add a lot of tension and would create an intriguing story.
> 
> As in all WWE matches, mid-way Punk and Jericho could go against each other after working together for a while and the "egos" coming in, and they could fight one another to be the one to end the Streak, which could ultimately cost them the match.





The Clique said:


> That is a very creative and dire situation for The Streak. I wish WWE built Punk up enough to be a mega-heel legit enough to challeng Taker at Mania. Hell, Punk vs. HHH would be awesome feud/match.
> 
> What do you think about "The Viper" challenging him? I think Orton is big enough, believable enough for the masses to take him as a legit threat to end it, and as we have seen in the past they have strong chemistry together. Imagine Orton's facial expressions and character portrayal in a match with so much on the line and Taker refusing to die. Then picture Taker being hit with THE PUNT in the middle of the ring at WrestleMania! People thought Triple H was going to fight without emotion but as we saw in the progression of the match he did break; I think Orton would take the ruthlessness and lack of pity for Taker's condition a step further.


Both of these ideas are intriguing. But I feel that WWE have screwed themselves a bit when it comes to Taker's match next year by taking Cena out of the equation. Even though I mark for him, I don't think Orton is quite big enough or credible enough. Things might be different in a years time but right now I say no. As for Punk and Jericho, they are even less credible that Orton but putting them together in a triple threat sounds interesting. Obviously their egos to get the win would be their downfall and a triple threat for the streak is a unique selling point. I mean, after this year and what Taker survived they need A TOTALLY FUCKING HUGE THREAT to the streak to make it seem remotely believable. Maybe having a TT is the way to go?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought Orton was going to end the streak the last time they faced off at Mania.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Both of these ideas are intriguing. But I feel that WWE have screwed themselves a bit when it comes to Taker's match next year by taking Cena out of the equation. Even though I mark for him, I don't think Orton is quite big enough or credible enough. Things might be different in a years time but right now I say no. As for Punk and Jericho, they are even less credible that Orton but putting them together in a triple threat sounds interesting. Obviously their egos to get the win would be their downfall and a triple threat for the streak is a unique selling point. I mean, after this year and what Taker survived they need A TOTALLY FUCKING HUGE THREAT to the streak to make it seem remotely believable. Maybe having a TT is the way to go?


You don't think Orton is big enough? He is basically Batman to Cena's Superman and the audience believes he is legit dangerous. To build him up more maybe he can have another WWE Title run, pick up some big wins back to back, I'd definitely have him take out some people with the punt, and I think he'd be ready for Taker at Mania.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Clique said:


> You don't think Orton is big enough? He is basically Batman to Cena's Superman and the audience believes he is legit dangerous. To build him up more maybe he can have another WWE Title run, pick up some big wins back to back, I'd definitely have him take out some people with the punt, and I think he'd be ready for Taker at Mania.


Yeah but the streak has become SO big at this stage, so much bigger than when they faced off the last time. I don't know, I guess it really all depends on what they do with him this year. I think he'll most likely have to turn slight heel because I don't see the fans being as split as they have been the last 3 years. I actually wouldn't mind that tbh because I like heel Orton better. But yeah, it depends on what his status is like come the Rumble. Right now I would comfortably say that he isn't big enough.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I think Mystery mentioned a Punk/Trips feud, would fucking own. Agreed whoever said they need to elevate Punk into a monster heel, he's one of the best heels around.

It's hard to say who Taker should face next year, at the moment it's looking like Taker, although that could be at Summerslam. I would pick anyone as a front runner right now, although Jericho would be a great shout.

I hope Trips has a fantastic year, a lot of people hate him on this forum because of his backstage influence. Infact he needs a good year because he hasn't been consistent in a while. Keep him face too, I don't really like him as a heel.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

If Jericho and Punk are going to be doing segments with Lesnar, then I want them to face him in singles matches. Don't fucking tease me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not a fan of heel Trips but don't really like Trips burying others with sly jokes as a face either.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Word said:


> I hope Trips has a fantastic year, a lot of people hate him on this forum because of his backstage influence. Infact he needs a good year because he hasn't been consistent in a while. Keep him face too, I don't really like him as a heel.


I hope so too. I mean, every now and then he was pulling out great matches but not on the consistent level he used to. Hopefully the break, working the part time schedule and riding the wave of the Taker match will bring out the best in him again. I'd like to see him have a great last few years before he hangs them up.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Word said:


> I think Mystery mentioned a Punk/Trips feud, would fucking own. Agreed whoever said they need to elevate Punk into a monster heel, he's one of the best heels around.
> 
> It's hard to say who Taker should face next year, at the moment it's looking like Taker, although that could be at Summerslam. I would pick anyone as a front runner right now, although Jericho would be a great shout.
> 
> I hope Trips has a fantastic year, a lot of people hate him on this forum because of his backstage influence. Infact he needs a good year because he hasn't been consistent in a while. Keep him face too, I don't really like him as a heel.


I don't think they'll turn him heel at this point although I would welcome it with wide open arms.

And I love the WM27 match to death but I don't really want Taker/HHH III at WM28. A SummerSlam and/or Hell in a Cell PPV match(es) would be cool.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I'm not a fan of heel Trips but don't really like Trips burying others with sly jokes as a face either.


Only time you've said something that makes me wish Jack Reacher knifes you. Disappointment.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That triple threat idea for The Undertaker match is really creative and I actually like it alot. It would create a new challenge for The Undertaker to know his streak could be lost without him even being pinned and I feel as if that could create some legitimate suspense. Jericho, Punk or Orton vs Undertaker all could work if built correctly. Jericho can't ever be counted out of a match and Orton is big enough, imo. Punk would need quite a bit of build but if it ever happened it would be epic.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

In regards to the Triple Threat scenario and if he wasn't pinned the streak would be alive would be a fuck up. If it was to happen, just let him win. I don't like the either of him technically losing a match but never being pinned.



The Clique said:


> I don't think they'll turn him heel at this point although I would welcome it with wide open arms.
> 
> And I love the WM27 match to death but I don't really want Taker/HHH III at WM28. A SummerSlam and/or Hell in a Cell PPV match(es) would be cool.


Trips WAS an awesome heel. The PG will restrict him immensely. Not saying that it restrict others, but his heel gimmick relied on sledgehammers,announcement tables and shit loads of blood.

I'm glad you liked the WM 27 match as much as me. I was shocked how low people were rating it tbh. It's definitely one of his best matches since his 2000/2001 days.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
Like I mentioned in my review I'd unquestionably say that was Triple H's best performance and match ever. The Game showed up at WM27. 

I knew Taker would give 100 percent effort but he keeps amazing me every year with how he puts his body on the line, with his selling and his storytelling.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Brye said:


> I think it's just the concept of the match that throws me off a bit. It seems a bit TNAish and I think the other thing that irritated me about the Khali/Batista match was the vice grip. I just found that to be such a weird submission. I might give that entire show a look soon (Haven't seen the LMS since it happened) and I'll see if I think any differently.
> 
> As for Meltzer's ratings, I have Rhodes/Mysterio alot higher, Orton/Punk about 1/4 or 1/2 higher and Cena/Miz a bit higher. Everything else is about the same for me.





Razor King said:


> I'd like a Triple Threat match featuring Chris Jericho and CM Punk, honestly. Chris Jericho alone isn't at the level of Shawn Michaels and Triple H but if you add in the triple threat factor, and the fact that the Undertaker could lose without being involved, it would work massively. Both of the guys as heels could make a pact beforehand and agree to pin one another--just to end the Streak. Punk could pin Jericho or vice-versa, and the Streak could end! It would be "double threat" for the Undertaker in a triple threat match. Undertaker stopping them from working together and being at the risk of Jericho and Punk's "mutual" goal would be a dramatic and mystical story, and given the in-ring expertize of all three men, this would be superb. Heck, they could even add in Shawn Michaels or Steve Austin as the guest referee... Or get somebody like Lesnar to be the "special enforcer." It would add a lot of tension and would create an intriguing story.
> 
> As in all WWE matches, mid-way Punk and Jericho could go against each other after working together for a while and the "egos" coming in, and they could fight one another to be the one to end the Streak, which could ultimately cost them the match.


This is a great idea but I think WWE should only go that route if the Undertaker would stick around for another year after WM 28. The idea is intriguing but it's not what I would want to see for Undertaker's last match (which pretty much has to happen at Wrestlemania).




You know the more I think of it the more I feel that the only way the Undertaker can end his career is with him losing at Wrestlemania. Now here me out, it's been said that the Streak is the only thing that keeps the Undertaker going. If he still has it why would he ever retire? Once it ends the Undertaker would finally be able to rest in peace...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Somebody IS going to break the streak. They made that pretty clear at WrestleMania. The focus was entirely on 'Is it time yet?'


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

It's possible they have Cena break The Streak at WM30.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I wouldn't mind Orton against the Undertaker again but they need to evolve the Orton character a bit further for that, and keep him face (make him a bigger face?). The Jericho % Punk alliance is also interesting, and with Jericho involved we're sure to get a complex storyline at least.

I was going to make a thread about it, but it seems kind of pointless, but what do people currently think about John Cena?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

John Cena is still a solid worker, it's clear WWE feeds off of the heat/love he draws from the fans but you talk about Orton's character in need of evolving or tweaking, I can say the same for Cena as well.

If Orton faces Taker next year I just want him to be the twisted psycho he was at Breaking Point '09 but he'd still be a face/tweener. He could get away with that in a Streak match.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

My top ten best Undertaker matches

1. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (Wrestlemania 25) - *****
2. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (Hell in a Cell) - *****
3. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (Wrestlemania 26) - *****
4. Undertaker vs Kurt Angle (No Way Out 2006) - ****3/4
5. Undertaker vs Triple H (Wrestlemania 27) - ****1/2
6. Undertaker vs Bret Hart (One Night Only) - ****1/2
7. Undertaker vs Kurt Angle vs The Rock (Vengeance 2002) - ****1/2
8. Undertaker vs Edge (Hell in a Cell 2008) - ****1/2
9. Undertaker vs Batista (Wrestlemania 23) - ****1/4
10.Undertaker vs Mankind (Hell in a Cell) - ****1/4


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thoughts on WrestleMania XXVII:

Missed most of what The Rock said in the opening. Turned it on when he went on abotu "If you smell" being "the people's catchphrase" and all that. Whatever.

Edge vs. Del Rio- Ah. Not a bad match, but not a World Title PPV-level match. I tend to not give a shit who the Title gets dropped on nowadays, but I'm always interested in someone who's never won a World Title winning one, and this match gave me no reason to care. Del Rio bores me to hell and Edge needs some kind of rejuvenation. Christian, Giant guy and Del Rio's ring announcer getting involved was needed but it didn't feel "big" enough. Idk. Opening the show with this was really head-scratching too. Post-match car stuff was bad and Alberto wasn't acting like he cared. 

Rhodes vs. Mysterio- Rhodes looked like some demented video game character. Add in some awesome new music and borderline the greatest babyface ever and this was a really entertaining match. They did everythign they needed to; Cody goes for the knee, Rey takes off the mask, uses the mask, Cody tries to mame Rey's face. Everything. I really liked how Cody never really got to Rey's knee the way he wanted, and that let Rey still bust out all his moves w/out no selling or anything. Only neagtive was Cody's offence looking a little..Idk.. not crisp, I guess. Raja Lion he wasn't, though. Couldn't have asked for much more.

Kane/Show/Marella/Kofi v The Corre- Fine for SmackDown but if it's going to be this short with 80% of peope not even being tagged in; why put it on WrestleMania?

Orton v Punk- Punk rocked in this. Mocking the leg injury, great facial expressions, everything. He's pretty much what Orton once was and Orton is a shadow of his former self and he's really uninteresting to me. Punk avoiding the RKO (and givivng an awesome facial expression like I mentioned) only to meet w/ another RKO was a nice finish. Not a great match but I'm not gonna complain w/ it either.

Lawler v Cole- This started out great, it really did. Cole hides in his little cubicle, Lawler grabs him by the tie through the hole and just pulls him up against the glass, then gets inside and kicks his arse all over the place while Cole tries to get out. Then they drag it out and give Cole an annoying amount of offense. Lawler could have had him beat and pinned in 6 minutes and it would've been a damn good blow-off. Why they dragged this thing out (and gave a reversed decision) is beyond me. Austin stunning Booker and Mathews was stupid as well, it's getting to "OMG STUNNAH ITZ TEH FUNZEES". The fuck was this?

Taker v HHH- HHH's entrance was Idk, he looked like giant owl. Anyway like Lawler/Cole this atarting out tremendously, HHH punching the living shit out of Taker b/c he knows if he gives him one second to breathe he's done. Don't agree at all with some saying HHH isn't a great striker or puncher, he fuckin' rocks at it tbf. Unlike Lawler/Cole, this didn;t turn into a shitfest after the opening parts. The Irish whip into the Cole cubicle was great, and it really set the bar for big things to come. Match as a whole I thought was really really good, something I'd love to watch again. Wouldn't call it a classic or anything but I enjoyed it a lot. I think my only complaints are the spot where Taker runs into HHH and goes through the announce table, and that the match was a little flat too early. They might contradict each other but I'll try to explain. The table spot only really bothered me b/c it was after a spot Taker had just already done, and I get that an "epic WrestleMania match" is one where two guys go all out, but HHH was getting a neat amount of offense in the opening and I thought it was Taker's turn. The match being flat isn;t a huge complaint but I thought they tried to oversell the whole "epic" deal by making it seem like they were atcing too tired too early. I don;t want to sound too megative, because again, it was great. Thought both guy's had tremendous parts to play. HHH's selling of the irish whip into the steel steps and the first chairshot were both incredible, I thought, and yelling at Taker to stay down was awesome (esp. since I remember something similar in HBK/Taker 2010). Taker kicked arse on..."defense?". Aka "his selling was awesome", he really brough the idea of a quivering actual human to everyone's mid istead of being ttoally invincible and everything. Three pedigress were fine w/ me, and I loved how HHH didn;t actually get to use the hammer at all. Finish was bizarre. I really think HHH was trying to count Tsker's shoulders down when he got up in the middle of the move but the ref didn;t notice it or something. And the way he was passing out, it seemed like he wanted the ref to check his arm, then he tapped out floppily (Idc if that isn't a word). Taker being carried out was something else. No pose, nothing. Great match.

Morrison/Stratus/Uh that girl v LayCool/Ziggler- Boo. Boo boo boo.



Boo.

Cena v The Miz- Sack of garbage and the entrances were nothing special. The fuck was Cena acting so flat for? Even the commentators had to say crap like "Something The Miz did must have really affected Cena here". I'm not saying it's all his fault either, I think this match proved that Mizzy needs a Danielson-level opponent to have a real good match. I still don't think this guy will ever be a credible Champion. Fuck all that though. If this was a match on Raw b/w two midcarders, it'd still be a piece of shit. Not "decent", not "**", not "well it wasn't the best", I mean a flat out porrly booked, poorly worked, poorly wrestled (OMG I SAID THE W WORD) piece of shit. 

Overall: Not something I'm watching again. The backstage segments were awful, the commentating before JR came in was awful, and half or more of the matches were awful. 

Disagree, agree, Idc.


----------



## your ass is grass (Mar 4, 2011)

^ what do you think about Rock/Hogan @ X8


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

The Clique said:


> That is a very creative and dire situation for The Streak. I wish WWE built Punk up enough to be a mega-heel legit enough to challeng Taker at Mania. Hell, Punk vs. HHH would be awesome feud/match.


I disagree. The Taker/Punk feud a couple of years back was BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD. Made Punk look so weak I still have trouble taking him seriously as a main eventer. As a heel he is fantastic, and his mic work is outstanding, but I just dont take him seriously as a legit threat to the other main eventers on his own and without a stable.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Kayfabe lives


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Watched the documentary from the "History of the World Heavyweight Championship", and I gotta say that I enjoyed it quite a bit. Watched the Sting/Hogan match from SuperBrawl VIII , I enjoyed it, but i'm a mark for 97-99 WCW so whatever. I wouldn't give it anymore than about ** 1/2 or so. Gonna watch some more matches off of it and gonna check out the IC Championship dvd.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I was going to make a thread about it, but it seems kind of pointless, but what do people currently think about John Cena?


First Punk match from this year proved that Cena still works great main events. He was awesome there, rocking Punk early and throwing fantastic body punches, and then his selling was fantastic. Some great facial expressions in hold, and tons of awesome strength spots. I'd agree that his character is stale, but he's still a great worker. I also can't fathom thinking he was awful in the Miz match: his selling was good, his punches were great, he took an awesome DDT bump, and he murdered Miz on that final bump. Match was doomed from the get-go due to booking.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

your ass is grass said:


> ^ what do you think about Rock/Hogan @ X8


I think the last time I watched it was 2009 and I enjoyed it a lot. I was gonna watch it again last week actually but for whatever reason I didn't.

Forgot to mention HHH's bump off of the announce table. Ridiculous in the best way possible.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> I think the last time I watched it was 2009 and I enjoyed it a lot. I was gonna watch it again last week actually but for whatever reason I didn't.
> 
> *Forgot to mention HHH's bump off of the announce table. Ridiculous in the best way possible*.


I legit thought he winded himself or broke a rib or something when he did that. Sick bump to be taking at 40 years old lol.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Looked to me like he hurt his left arm after taking that bump. He was favouring it for a while afterwards and every so often after that for the rest of the match.

Oh, and Undertaker's bump into the barricade was awesome too. Not only did it look great, but the guy had hip surgery less than 2 years ago.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Looked to me like he hurt his left arm after taking that bump. He was favouring it for a while afterwards and every so often after that for the rest of the match.
> 
> Oh, and Undertaker's bump into the barricade was awesome too. Not only did it look great, but the guy had hip surgery less than 2 years ago.


Yeah, his hand seemed to take a nice whack off the mat. And Taker, everytime he does that damn leap over the ropes to the outside my heart stops lol. That's how many years in a row now he's almost killed himself doing it. 25 was without a doubt the worst. I was convinced he had broken his damn neck. Crazy bastards the both of them.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

That dive at WM 25 was just horrible to watch. Never thought he'd do it again since they only teased it at WM 26 but it never actually happened.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HHH's spot was stupidly sick... and so was Taker's attempting to leap over the top rope, especially since it was in the area with the announce tables... it seemed a lot more dangerous than when he does it on the entrance way side. When he went for the dive, I thought they would have had Triple H send Taker through the table like Kane did at WM14.

WM25 though... while I'm sure it wasn't meant to be like that, I think Taker was expecting the camera guy to be pushed up a bit... which obviously led to that horrific bump. I swear as ridiculous as it sounds, I actually thought Taker was going to lose by count-out there due to breaking his neck and getting paralyzed.

And then for Taker to continue on in the match like he did and put on the last half of the 5 star classic with Shawn... he's the toughest SOB on the roster right now.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I think plenty of people (including myself) thought Taker was legit injured at WMXXV and that he might've not been able to continue. Really demented landing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao I'm watching WM 25 and I love how Matt Hardy makes several attempts at killing his brother including burning his house down yet three months later Matt and Jeff were friends again.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Brye said:


> :lmao I'm watching WM 25 and I love how Matt Hardy makes several attempts at killing his brother including burning his house down yet three months later Matt and Jeff were friends again.


Hardy Boys. Lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brye said:


> :lmao I'm watching WM 25 and I love how Matt Hardy makes several attempts at killing his brother including burning his house down yet three months later Matt and Jeff were friends again.


Well, Matt's a pussy and Jeff is such a forgiving guy... DUH!

But actually, I liked their Mania match. Probably the second best singles match on the card, only behind you know what.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EBboy™ said:


> Well, Matt's a pussy and Jeff is such a forgiving guy... DUH!
> 
> But actually, I liked their Mania match. Probably the second best singles match on the card, only behind you know what.


Agreed, I had never seen any of the PPV before and I actually really liked it. Undertaker/HBK was unreal though, I can see why it got so much hype. I still haven't watched Show/Edge/Cena or HHH/Orton but I've heard awful things about Orton/HHH and the 3-way sounds kinda average. I liked the MITB alot more than I expected. The stuff with Kofi, Shelton and MVP was pretty sick and I'm always up for a Punk victory. And on another note, Steamboat sure as fuck gave it all but the Rourke stuff at the end was lame.


----------



## Dream_Team (Mar 1, 2011)

Undertaker at WrestleMania

23 - ****1/4
24 - ****1/4
25 - ****3/4
26 - ****1/2
27 - ****1/2

Undertaker is un-fuckingbelievable. What an awesome run of matches at WrestleMania.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I think the botched Taker dive at 25 is what got Sim Snuka fired who was the camera guy. He was probably in the wrong spot.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I think the botched Taker dive at 25 is what got Sim Snuka fired who was the camera guy. He was probably in the wrong spot.


I didn't even know that was Sim Snuka but jesus Taker looked like he almost broke his neck.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker at Mania since WM17 (his first HHH match)-
17- ****
18- ***3/4
19- ... I honestly don't remember anything about this match aside from Taker jumped over A-Train, and hit a tombstone... which at the time was rare. I think I had it at around the *3/4 range.
20- **
21- ****1/4
22- *1/2
23- ****1/2
24- ****1/4
25- *****
26- ****1/2
27- ***

He was in MOTN for me at 3 of the last 5 Wrestlemania's, and hell, has had MOTY for the last 5 years. I suppose there's a chance he could make it 6 by the end of the year, but I'm not holding my breath.

Now that I'm thinking about MOTY's, I think either Taker, Triple H, or HBK has been involved in all of them since 2000.

2000- HHH/Cactus Jack RR
2001- HHH/Austin NWO
2002- Taker/Lesnar NM
2003- HBK/Jericho WM19 
2004- HBK/Benoit/HHH WM20 
2005- HHH/Batista Vengeance TIED with HBK/Angle WM21 (can't pick between them, both were on such levels of awesomeness) 
2006- Taker/Angle NWO 
2007- Taker/Batista WM23
2008- Taker/Edge Summerslam
2009- Taker/HBK
2010- Taker/HBK

Now granted, everyone's list is different, but the only matches I can think of that I've seen on other people's MOTY list that didn't have one of those three are Eddie/JBL JD04, Austin/Angle SSlam 01, and Rock/Austin WM17. I might be missing a couple, but yeah...

and of course, this is WWE only I'm talking.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Undertaker (21st C)
17- ***1/2*
18- ***3/4*
19- **1/2*
20- ***1/4*
21- ****1/4*
22- ***1/4*
23- ******
24- ***3/4*
25- *****3/4*
26- *******
27- *****1/4*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

17- ***1/2
18- ****1/2
19- Not watched
20- ***
21- ***1/2
22- **
23- ****1/2
24- ****1/2
25- *****
26- ****1/2
27- ****1/2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig you haven't seen Wrestlemania 19?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

.......................

.............................


No actually now that I think about it, not saw a single match from it. It was during my 4 year break from wrestling when smart 9 year old me decided I was too old for that dumb wrestling stuff.

I'm sitting at 20 past 5 in the morning now watching Big Van Vader punch Hash in the face multiple times.

Yup.

That last post was my first post in this thread for a year... damn.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

It was a post for the ages though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

19 was a really good show.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Rock/Austin was great.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Whole show was pretty great really. Takers match was the closest thing to a dud.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Did you watch 27?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*WrestleMania XIX*
Hardy vs. Rey: ****
Taker vs. Guys: **1/2*
Women's Match?
Tag Match: ***1/2*
Michaels vs. Jericho: ****1/2*
Booker vs. Hunter: ***1/2*
Hogan vs. McMahon: *****
Austin vs. Rock: *****1/4*
Angle vs. Lesnar: *****?? Dunno. This just gets worse w/ every viewing so I've stopped watching it.

Prefer 26 over it now.
Tag Match: ***1/2*
Legacy: ***1/2*
MITB: **3/4*
H vs. Sheamus: ***3/4*
Rey vs. Punk: ****1/2*
Bret vs. Vince: *DUD*, did viva give this in the negative?
Jericho vs. Edge: ****1/2*
Women.
Batista vs. Cena: ****1/2*
Michaels vs. Taker: *******

24 might also be better
Finlay vs. JBL: ***1/4*
MITB: ****1/2*
Batista vs. Umaga: *1/2**
Flair vs. Shawn: *****1/4*
Women.
Triple Threat: ***3/4*
Show vs. Mayweather: ****1/4*
Edge vs. Undertaker: ***3/4*


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Loved 24 and 26.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

XIX over 26 for me. 24 is about even.

No I haven't seen 27 yet. Was busy last weekend and my compulsion to watch Wrestling lately is really low.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Btw, all those ratings are just from my memory of the match, not memory of what I had then at earlier.

^ Should watch Triple H vs. Taker. Guessing you'll like it.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> *Btw, all those ratings are just from my memory of the match, not memory of what I had then at earlier.*
> 
> ^ Should watch Triple H vs. Taker. Guessing you'll like it.


Sorry, but what?

edit - I sort of understand, no need to clarify.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah want to see HHH/Taker, Punk/Orton & Rey/Rhodes. The rest of the show not so much.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah that's really all that's worth watching.

I enjoyed the opener too (Edge/Del Rio), and I don't like either of them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Been trying to rank the MITB matches tonight. I'm a little foggy on 26 (don't remember a damn thing from it but I know I've watched it) but I've seen the rest of them at least twice before.

MITB I - ****1/4 (So much innovation and such a star studded match. I was really pulling for Shelton at the time but Edge winning skyrocketed his career.)

MITB IV - **** (Thought this one had the right people in it for the most part. Didn't really like the Matt Hardy interference but other than that I really enjoyed this match and there were some sick bumps.)

MITB II - **** (Enjoyed this one almost as much as IV but a little less. Once again Benjamin puts on a spectacular show. A bit of a different style seeing as Benjamin & RVD (and Matt Hardy I guess, but honestly, who cares about Matt Hardy?) were the only big spot guys, but a very enjoyable match.)

MITB V - ***3/4 (Just watched this one today for the second time and I was very impressed with the innovation and I loved the Shelton/MVP segments of the match and Kofi had some very creative moves. At points it seemed ridiculous how long a guy would stay out of the ring for, but maybe it was just because I was focusing on certain people.)

MITB III - ***3/4 (I believe this was the first time a ladder was broken in two and it was done in an unreal fashion. I feel like this match was more wrestling oriented than ladder spots but was very good. In all honesty I can't remember everything from it but I recall each guy getting a chance clean house with their finisher.)

Raw MITB - ***3/4(I really enjoyed this match on my first viewing, but for some reason I didn't as much my second time. Some really cool spots from Orton and Bourne along with Morrison as well. Each guy more or less had their time to shine and overall it was pretty good.)

Smackdown MITB - ***3/4 (I thought this match was very interesting, especially with the giant ladder. Loved the boom drop off the ladder to McIntyre and I really thought he was going to win when everyone was cleaned out at the end. Also thought the burial of Big Show in the ladders was creative. Really enjoyed it but it just didn't stack up to the other ones, imo.)

Left out MITB VI until I watch it again. I'm a huge fan of the concept of these and I constantly find myself watching one if I'm bored. Some of them might seem a little high but I really enjoy them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What fun with all these ratings!

*Money in the Bank*
I: ****1/4*
II: ***3/4*
III: ***1/4*
IV: ****1/2*
V: ****1/4*
VI: **3/4*
VII: ***3/4*
VIII: ***3/4*

I think 4th is definitely the best of the bunch, while the 1st and the 5th are very good but at completely different things. The 2nd one was a good match but it had a very peculiar way of dealing with the different styles and that just didn't tick the boxes for me. I enjoyed the RAW and SD ones about equally but with it not being at WM it didn't have that extra zing to it. The 3rd has its merits and so does the 6th but they are the worst of the bunch.

My generally low ratings don't indicate that I don't like them, just not _much_.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Watched WrestleMania 26, and I still think it's mediocre, very mediocre.


ShoMiz vs John Morrison & R-Truth *1/2 (Short, good while in motion.)

Randy Orton vs Cody Rhodes vs Ted DiBiase Jr. ** (Solid three-way, Orton's pose at the end was ridiculous.)

Money In The Bank ** (Clusterfuck gangbang.)

Triple H vs Sheamus **1/2 (Good match, intense.)

CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio **1/2 (Criminally short!)

Bret Hart vs Mr. McMahon DUD (DUD as DUD can be!)

Chris Jericho vs Edge *** (Very good match, but some parts were just so goddamn boring.)

Divas DUD (Fuck this shit!)

Batista vs John Cena **1/2 (I don't like this, MOVES were okay but the execution was meh, and story telling was bad. Spotfest.)

The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels *****1/4* (Brilliant match with fine action and excellent story telling.)


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

what do you guys think is HHHs best/worse ppv match


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Probably Rumble 00 against Cactus Jack and Judgment Day 00 against Rock Ironman. 2000 he was on fire, just too bad that he can bore me to death with his 25 Minutes Promos.

And the worst gotta be that one with Khali, don't know which PPV anymore but i remember the Match because it was that awful.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it was Summerslam


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Best HHH PPV Match - Vs Cactus Jack at RR 2000 or Vs Undertaker at WM 27 (probably need to give RR match a watch)

Worst HHH PPV Match - Vs Scott Steiner at NWO 2003. Managed to do worse than RR 03. Yeah.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Apart from Vince/Bret, WM 26 is the one of the best Wrestlemanias ever. Top 6 easily.

Why are people moaning about MITB being clusterfucks? At the end of the day, the match shouldn't be structured. It should just be about men beating the fuck out of eachother to win the briefcase, period.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Scott Steiner. Remember when he was considered a great wrestler?

I hate the way people on this place dont know their fucking history. Every time someone says the main event is the 'worst in wrestlemania history' or 'this wrestlemania is a disgrace to the man wrestlemania' it legit pisses me off.

Were they bad? Possibly, but the entire event could be Vince taking a shit in the ring for 4 hours and it would still somehow be better than several wrestlemanias. vince would literally have to go with the sole intention of having the worst PPV ever to possibly eclipse some of the older manias, including some Attitude Era ones.

Also, im sick of the hate Wrestlemania 9 gets.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

WM 26 > WM 17. Yeah, I fucking said it.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Word said:


> Why are people moaning about MITB being clusterfucks? At the end of the day, the match shouldn't be structured. *It should just be about men beating the fuck out of eachother to win the briefcase, period.*


Yeah... It's a damn shame it doesn't happen very often, they rather book them as spotfests with spots that look too 'fake', unnecessary and without common sense.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> *WrestleMania XIX*
> Hardy vs. Rey: ****
> 
> Prefer 26 over it now.
> Tag Match: ***1/2*


You have the tag match at 26 better than Hardy/Rey?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

KingCal said:


> WM 26 > WM 17. Yeah, I fucking said it.


Yeah, it is. 26 is my ideal WrestleMania card (minus the Vince vs. Bret ironman match), It had one of the greatest matches ever as the main event and while it will be remembered for that match, the rest of the card was top notch as well (minus the Vince vs. Bret ironman match).



haribo said:


> You have the tag match at 26 better than Hardy/Rey?


I do. I wrote a very detailed review of the 4 minute match last year, and it had the best of all four guys involved (R-Truth too). Hardy vs. Rey was a good match too but I felt it ended too short as opposed to the tag match which fitted in so much into the time that it felt like it went the right amount of time (Like Punk vs. Rey from the same event).


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I haven't watched it since the ppv aired but I thought Mania 26 was fairly average last year. The last 3 matches were all great but that was it. Bret/Vince was incredibly awful, MITB was full of botches, the opener was forgettable, and I don't remember anything special about the Legacy 3-way or HHH/Sheamus. Punk/rey was good but much too short. Again, I'd have to give it a rewatch but I doubt my feelings would change that much. Mania 17 will always be my favorite, no way anything will top it in my eyes.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I can say something pretty similar for WM 17 too. Aside from the Main Event, HHH/Undertaker and Angle/Benoit, there wasn't anything special. TLC was nothing but SPOTS~! and didn't manage to top the first TLC match or the Triangle Ladder match from the previous year. Hardcore title match was entertaining but not exactly great, the opener was solid but nothing special whatsoever, Eddie/Test was about as good as a match involving Test could be (aka not that good ), women's match was pointless, gimmick battle royal lasted too long thanks to the entrances and the fact they were mostly too old to move quickly done the ramp .

Right now I have... 3 WM's over it (19, 24, 26) and have it on par with a few more (basically shows with a couple of matches worth seeing, then a mixed bag undercard).


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Ratings for discussed WrestleManias:

*WrestleMania XIX*
Matt Hardy vs. Rey Mysterio - **3/4
The Undertaker vs. Big Show & A-Train - **3/4
Jazz vs. Victoria vs. Trish Stratus - **3/4
Team Angle vs. Los Guerreros vs. Chris Benoit & Rhyno - **3/4
Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho - ***
Triple H vs. Booker T - ***
Hulk Hogan vs. Mr. McMahon - ****
The Rock vs. Steve Austin - ***3/4
Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar - ****


*WrestleMania XXIV*

JBL vs. Finlay - **1/2
Money in the Bank IV - ***1/2
Batista vs. Umaga - **1/4
Chavo Guerrero vs. Kane - *3/4
Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair - *****
Divas Tag - *3/4
Randy Orton vs. Triple H vs. John Cena - ***1/2
Floyd Mayweather vs. The Big Show - **1/2
Edge vs. The Undertaker - ****


*WrestleMania XXVI*

ShowMiz vs. R-Truth & John Morrison - **
Randy Orton vs. Ted DiBiase vs. Cody Rhodes - **3/4
Money in the Bank VI - **1/2
Triple H vs. Sheamus - ***1/4
Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk - ***
Bret Hart vs. Mr. McMahon - *1/4
Chris Jericho vs. Edge - ***
Divas Tag - **
Batista vs. John Cena - ***1/4
The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - ***1/4


The more I watch it, the more I realized that what I love about XIX is the star power, but not the matches themselves. I've never been a fan of HBK/Y2J, HHH/Booker is solid but awkward, and Angle and Lesnar had better matches at SummerSlam and on SmackDown.

XXIV I loved then and I love now. It's not perfect, but MITB is great, HBK/Flair is an instant classic and my MOTY for 2008, and both world title matches were fantastic.

XXVI looked, and looks, amazing on paper, and I was so excited for it. I was really convinced that it was going to be the best PPV EVER. But I just thought it played everything too safe. A 3-minute opener, MITB was a mess (and I loved them all), Mysterio/Punk was too short, Hart/McMahon was an abomination, Edge/Jericho never quite got started, Batista/Cena was slow, and when it picked up, it was over, and HBK/UT had the drama, but couldn't compare to the year before it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

My top 3 Manias of all time are 17, 19, then 24. I'd have to give 26 a rewatch to give you a just argument on it since it seems everyone else loves it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wrestlemania 26 was one of the best ever, I would put it just behind WM19 in my all time list.

WM26

Morrison/Truth vs. ShowMiz **1/2
Orton/Rhodes/Dibiase: ***
Money in the Bank: ***
Triple H/Sheamus: ***1/2.
Rey Mysterio/CM Punk: ***1/4
Vince/Hart: DUD
Jericho/Edge: ***1/2
Divas stuff: DUD
Batista/Cena: ***3/4
Undertaker/Shawn Michaels: *****

So six three star + matches, and one of the greatest matches of all time.

WM19

Rey/Hardy: **1/2
Undertaker vs. Big Show/A-Train: **1/2
Trish/Victoria/Jazz: *** (Really dug this match)
Team Angle vs. Los Guerreros vs. Benoit/Rhino: ***
Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho: ****3/4 (was my favorite Mania match until HBK/Undertaker came along)
Triple H/Booker T: ***1/4
Vince McMahon/Hogan: ***1/2
The Rock/Steve Austin: ****1/4
Kurt Angle/Brock Lesnar: ***1/2

Four three star + matches, one awesome match (Austin/Rock) and one classic between Jericho/HBK.

Both are awesome, and both outdo WM17 imo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I haven't watched it since the ppv aired but I thought Mania 26 was fairly average last year. The last 3 matches were all great but that was it. Bret/Vince was incredibly awful, MITB was full of botches, the opener was forgettable, and I don't remember anything special about the Legacy 3-way or HHH/Sheamus. Punk/rey was good but much too short. Again, I'd have to give it a rewatch but I doubt my feelings would change that much. Mania 17 will always be my favorite, no way anything will top it in my eyes.


I agree. I had no problems with the undercard but the show didn't stimulate my interest much until the final two matches. Was a bunch of average matches, a really terrible waste of time, a good match and a great match IMO. But that still beats out a one match show like 25 was.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Don't recall seeing this posted, but here's the Mania 27 cover and features. I'm a fan of the cover.










*Disc 1*
Keri Hilson sings “America the Beautiful”
WrestleMania Host The Rock
World Heavyweight Championship
Edge vs. Alberto Del Rio
Rey Mysterio vs. Cody Rhodes
Snoop Dogg is in the house
Kane, Big Show, Santino Marella and Kofi Kingston vs. The Corre
The Rock with Divas Champion Eve
Randy Orton vs. CM Punk
The Rock with ‘Mean’ Gene Okerlund
WWE Hall of Fame Class of 2011
Stone Cold Steve Austin as Special Guest Referee
Jerry Lawler vs. Michael Cole
*Disc 2*
No Holds Barred Match
The Undertaker vs. Triple H
John Morrison, Trish Stratus & Snooki vs. Dolph Ziggler & Lay-Cool
WWE Championship Match
The Miz vs. John Cena
WrestleMania 27 Highlights
*Special Features*
Home Video Exclusive
United States Championship Lumberjack Match
Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus
Edge and Alberto Del Rio History 
*- “Legendary Moments” will be included here on the UK edition.*
*- Segments from Raw episode before WM27 to be included here on the North American edition, along with the WM28 main event announcement from the Raw following the event. Not confirmed yet but suggested.*
*Disc 3*
*WWE Hall of Fame 2011 Ceremony*
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Bullet Bob Armstrong
Sunny
Abdullah the Butcher
The Road Warriors
Drew Carey
Shawn Michaels
** Full WM27 event and shortened Hall of Fame ceremony for 2-Disc edition.*
*WrestleMania 27 Blu-ray*

- The full event and WM27 highlights will be on the first disc.
- The Hall of Fame 2011 ceremony, Bryan/Sheamus match and Edge/Rio history video package will be on the second.
- The Blu-ray will also include:
*Monday Night Raw 28th March, 2011*:
Jerry “The King” Lawler vs. Jack Swagger
Triple H won’t back down from The Undertaker
Finally The Rock has come back to Chicago
*Monday Night Raw 4th April, 2011*:
Rock & Cena announce Main Event for WrestleMania 28

*SmackDown 1st April 2011 (Exclusive to UK’s 3 Disc Blu-ray)*:
Intercontinental Championship Match
Kofi Kingston vs. Wade Barrett
Matt Striker interviews ‘Dashing’ Cody Rhodes
Todd Grisham and The Bellas at WrestleMania Fan Axxess
Randy Orton is ready for CM Punk
Jerry “The King” Lawler has final words for Michael Cole
Todd Grisham and The Bellas at WrestleMania Fan Axxess
Edge and Alberto Del Rio square off at WrestleMania
Chris Masters vs. ‘Dashing’ Cody Rhodes
Todd Grisham and The Bellas at WrestleMania Fan Axxess


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not sure who looks like a bigger douche on the cover, The Rock or The Miz.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Cena.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah he just looks like a retarded kid smelling his fingers.

I'm going with The Rock.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The best WrestleManias for me would be: *X, X-Seven, XIX, 21, 22, 24, and 26.* Not in any order though. I enjoyed XX too but it's nothing special, except the triple threat main event.

WrestleMania XIX is a great PPV, overall. All the matches delivered for me. While Lesnar/Angle is the "least" of the "main events" at WrestleMania XIX, it was a great match too. Lacking in emotions for a WrestleMania main event, yet it does outshine recent World/WWE Title matches at WrestleMania--the matches at 25 and 27. It's probably my favorite WrestleMania from an in-ring standpoint but from an entertainment standpoint, I liked every bit of WrestleMania 21. It's one of my favorite PPVs. The match for the WWE Title is far from impressive but it didn't bother me as much. The World Title match isn't the best either, but the crowd was red-hot and it felt like a huge moment.


The Undertaker at WrestleManias since 2001:

*X-Seven - *** 1/2
X-8 - ***
XIX - *
XX - * 1/2
21 - *** 1/2
22 - Who did he wrestle here? I don't even remember.
23 - **** 1/4
24 - *** 1/4
25 - **** 3/4
26 - *****
27 - *****
*



The Clique said:


> That is a very creative and dire situation for The Streak. I wish WWE built Punk up enough to be a mega-heel legit enough to challeng Taker at Mania. Hell, Punk vs. HHH would be awesome feud/match.
> 
> What do you think about "The Viper" challenging him? I think Orton is big enough, believable enough for the masses to take him as a legit threat to end it, and as we have seen in the past they have strong chemistry together. Imagine Orton's facial expressions and character portrayal in a match with so much on the line and Taker refusing to die. Then picture Taker being hit with THE PUNT in the middle of the ring at WrestleMania! People thought Triple H was going to fight without emotion but as we saw in the progression of the match he did break; I think Orton would take the ruthlessness and lack of pity for Taker's condition a step further.


I'm not too big on Undertaker vs. Orton at 'Mania. The WWE is doing a pretty good job in building "Stone Cold" Randy "Cerebral Assassin" Orton but if they do wrestle next year at WrestleMania, the match will suffer due to a lot of factors. No matter how differently they build the match, both guys will invariably have to follow the routine of Undertaker's last three WrestleMania matches, which would include numerous kick-outs and big spots, and unless WWE books the new "Stone Cold Cerebral Assassin" to win, Undertaker will be kicking out of everything Orton throws at him, including the Punt. While the match would be great, I'd want something fresh and offbeat for the Undertaker at WrestleMania next year since the major attraction this time around--would be Rock/Cena and not the Undertaker's match, as it was for the past three 'Manias. Orton's facial expressions would be priceless (no pun) but it would be an offshoot of the matches against both members of DX rather than a standout match on its own. Hence, I'd prefer a newer, fresher opponent for the Undertaker.

Chris Jericho vs. the Undertaker would be unique and awesome; so would Punk/Undertaker but these two guys aren't nearly as glorified and respected as Shawn Michaels and Triple H are. That is why I proposed the triple threat idea. It would be a breakaway from Undertaker's recent WrestleMania antics and it would also be a new setting and challenge for the Phenom. Looking at the core of the program, what intrigues me most is the mind games factor that both Punk and Jericho would play on the Undertaker during the match and in the buildup to the match. I'd much rather prefer Jericho locking the Walls of Jericho and Punk applying the Crossface on the Undertaker at the same time in the middle of the ring. Whoever wins, Undertaker loses!

Coming back to Orton, I'm sure Orton is credible amongst the present fans and he would be seen as a threat to the Streak. Despite all of that, I'm still not sure if Randy Orton is big enough to carry the burden of the Streak because Orton isn't on Cena's level; Orton isn't on Batista's level, and Orton isn't even on Edge's level. Above all, we've seen it before and it would be better this time, but let Undertaker have a fresher challenge for a change.

I do agree that WWE needs to build Punk as a chaotic heel and one program could do that: Triple H vs. CM Punk. If Punk goes over Hunter in a big match, Punk could brag about it forever and it would be the perfect stepping stone for Punk to challenge the Undertaker at WrestleMania. I hope WWE does Punk/Hunter sometime this year and I also hope they have a series of matches. I think they would work wonderfully together and it would really establish Punk as THE heel.




R0dan said:


> what do you guys think is HHHs best/worse ppv match


Triple H's best PPV matches would be (in order of occurrence):

- Royal Rumble 2000 against Cactus Jack
- Backlash 2000 against the Rock
- Judgment Day 2000 against the Rock
- Fully Loaded 2000 against Chris Jericho
- No Way Out 2001 against Steve Austin
- SummerSlam 2002 against Shawn Michaels
- WrestleMania XX against Chris Benoit/Shawn Michaels
- Vengeance 2005 against Batista
- Taboo Tuesday 2005 against Ric Flair
- WrestleMania XXVII against the Undertaker

Damn, I just realized I have four Triple H matches at 5-stars (Foley, Austin, 'Mania XX, Undertaker)!

His worst PPV matches would be: WrestleMania X-8, KOTR 2002, RR and NWO 2003, Vengeance 2004 (not worst for match quality only; the match sucked for all the obvious reasons), Survivor Series 2008, and WrestleMania XXV. These are mainly his singles matches. I liked his match with Khali. It's probably Khali's best in WWE. That's not saying a lot but Hunter brought out a watch-able match out of Khali!




redeadening said:


> Scott Steiner. Remember when he was considered a great wrestler?
> 
> *I hate the way people on this place dont know their fucking history. Every time someone says the main event is the 'worst in wrestlemania history' or 'this wrestlemania is a disgrace to the man wrestlemania' it legit pisses me off.
> *
> ...


I concur.

WrestleMania 14 is a terrible PPV, with the only match at 3-stars being Hunter/Owen. The main event was bad but it was Austin's moment, so that made up for it. I understand though. Both men were crippled, so it's ridiculous to expect much. WrestleMania 15 is another crap festival. The same for WrestleMania 16. Then if we go before that, you have WrestleMania 11--this was just horrible. WrestleMania IX does suck though, except for that guy called Mr. WrestleMania.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

At 22 it was a Casket match against Mark Henry.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I have 3 matches at ***+ from WM 14 (HBK/Austin, Hart/HHH, and Undertaker/Kane which was easily MOTN imo, and ****).

Also, just noticed that I have zero HHH matches at ***** lol.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Derek said:


> At 22 it was a Casket match against Mark Henry.


Ohhhh... Thanks. Well, no wonder I forgot! 




KingCal said:


> I have 3 matches at ***+ from WM 14 (HBK/Austin, Hart/HHH, and Undertaker/Kane which was easily MOTN imo, and ****).
> 
> *Also, just noticed that I have zero HHH matches at ***** lol.*


Not even Royal Rumble 2000? :shocked:

That's the best WWE Title match in history. No match has defined the title more than that match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Not even RR 2000 match. Went back and forth with it as ***** and ****3/4, but I ended up sticking with ****3/4. Got 5 WWF/E Title matches above it too, but its still epicly awesome and possibly Trips' greatest match (not decided between that and WM 27).


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Razor King said:


> That's the best WWE Title match in history. *No match has defined the title more than that match.*


Michaels' "boyhood dream" and Austin NEEDING to win at any cost including selling out to his biggest enemy ever are pretty strong candidates to that claim.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

KingCal said:


> Not even RR 2000 match. Went back and forth with it as ***** and ****3/4, but I ended up sticking with ****3/4. Got 5 WWF/E Title matches above it too, but its still epicly awesome and possibly Trips' greatest match (not decided between that and WM 27).


Fair enough.

Wait, you have SummerSlam 2003 between Angle and Lesnar at 5-stars, right? 



The Clique said:


> Michaels' "boyhood dream" and Austin NEEDING to win at any cost including selling out to his biggest enemy ever are pretty strong candidates to that claim.


Yeah, Michaels' boyhood dream story was epic but the action in the match isn't nearly as epic as the Street Fight. The main event of WrestleMania X-Seven is definitely a strong contender and I have it at 5-stars and just behind Hunter/Foley, as the second-greatest WWE Title match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Razor King said:


> I do agree that WWE needs to build Punk as a chaotic heel and one program could do that: Triple H vs. CM Punk. If Punk goes over Hunter in a big match, Punk could brag about it forever and it would be the perfect stepping stone for Punk to challenge the Undertaker at WrestleMania. I hope WWE does Punk/Hunter sometime this year and I also hope they have a series of matches. I think they would work wonderfully together and it would really establish Punk as THE heel.


I really really hope that we get a Punk/Trips feud at some stage this year because I think it would be awesome and could be just the thing that Punk needs to kick him onto that next level. They haven't really wrestled much but from the little I have seen (A match on SD last year or so iirc) I'm excited for what they can produce when given more time and an actual feud to work off.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Razor King said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Wait, you have SummerSlam 2003 between Angle and Lesnar at 5-stars, right?


Forgot about that match actually . So make that 6 WWF/E title matches ahead of RR 00 .


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I really really hope that we get a Punk/Trips feud at some stage this year because I think it would be awesome and could be just the thing that Punk needs to kick him onto that next level. They haven't really wrestled much but from the little I have seen (A match on SD last year or so iirc) I'm excited for what they can produce when given more time and an actual feud to work off.


Yeah, hope so. It would be a good program, and we'd get some good matches from these two.




KingCal said:


> Forgot about that match actually . So make that 6 WWF/E title matches ahead of RR 00 .


Bad opinion. Bad, bad, bad opinion. :faint:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Just remembered about Backlund/Adonis from Jan 18th 1982. I'd put that above HHH/Cactus too .


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

No country for old men. 

How's that match?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Razor King said:


> Damn, I just realized I have four Triple H matches at 5-stars (Foley, Austin, 'Mania XX, Undertaker)!


What are your 5 star matches? I'm curious.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I have one HHH match at 5 stars. HHH/Austin NWO 01, I think I have it at like 3rd or 4th best match of the last decade. Brilliant in ring work, story, psychology, and the finish was awesome. Didn't do anything to Austin going into his match with Rock as far as credibility goes (although it did possibly lead him to questioning his chances) and gave a great start to the Taker/HHH feud leading into WM17 with Triple H beating everyone except Undertaker.

Can't fault anybody for giving HHH/Foley 5 stars, although I have it at a very high ****3/4 , and the only match I have above it at that rating is Taker/Brock NM Hell in a Cell. But it's up there as one of the best, and it's my favorite Triple H match.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

JoeRulz said:


> What are your 5 star matches? I'm curious.


For WWE, it's (not in order):

- Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart - WrestleMania X
- Razor Ramon vs. Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania X
- Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin - WrestleMania 13. _Greatest match EVER._
- Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker - IYH: Badd Blood 1997
- Triple H vs. Cactus Jack - Royal Rumble 2000. _Greatest title match._
- Triple H vs. Steve Austin - No Way Out 2001
- Steve Austin vs. The Rock - WrestleMania X-Seven. _Best WrestleMania main-event._
- Chris Benoit vs. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania XX
- The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania XXVI
- The Undertaker vs. Triple H - WrestleMania XXVII

I'm not sure if the first Ladder match would still remain 5-stars when I re-watch it. The ones "nearly" at 5-stars are SummerSlam 1992, Benoit/Austin from SmackDown, WrestleMania 21, and Vengeance 2005.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

What do you guys think of One Night Only 97 Bret Hart vs The Undertaker, it's for me a 5 Star Match and one of my Favorites.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> What do you guys think of One Night Only 97 Bret Hart vs The Undertaker, it's for me a 5 Star Match and one of my Favorites.


**** 1/4. Super match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ I loved it. Gotta be in the mood for something relatively slow to watch it though, and IIRC it's like 30 minutes long.

All this talk about WrestleMania makes me realise that I practically believe every Mania was a one-match show. Like I'd have, at most, one or two matches per Mania at ***3/4 or above. 

Also speaking of 5 stars I've come to the conclusion I don't have any WWE matches at *****.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah1993 said:


> Also speaking of 5 stars I've come to the conclusion I don't have any WWE matches at *****.


Well you just suck then, don't you . Go back and snuggle up to Meltzer and his ***** Japan matches, bitch!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

No that makes me ELITIST~!!! I R SUPERIOR


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Im more elitist. My favourite match ever is either an indy match in a bingo hall by two obscure japanese men who are both dead from the 1970s, or a Ric Flair vs Steamboat match from the 80s that was never televised and was seen by approximately 5 people in an unknown town in the Carolinas. It went on for two hours.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Razor King said:


> For WWE, it's (not in order):
> 
> - Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart - WrestleMania X
> - Razor Ramon vs. Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania X
> ...


what about non wwe


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

WrestleMania XXVII

_The Undertaker vs. Triple H - No Holds Barred Match_

Before get into the match, I could not let pass the two great entrances, were a spectacle just like Wrestlemania should be. Now talking about the match, I waited a chance to rewatched the match to review, meanwhile I read several feedbacks including in this forum, posts saying that was a spotfest match and there was no story, well that's what I saw: After two Wrestlemanias in a row, Shawn Michaels took Undertaker to the limit, using everything he had and sitll, unable to beat him. What Hunter had to do to not suffer the same fate? Exactly what he came to do, he could not win using your basic moves stuff, throwing Taker on the ropes, taking him down with clotheslines...he had to DESTROY The Undertaker, using everything he had, all your most powerful weapons, and not even being able to defeat him, was certainly marked as the one who came closest.

Fantastic points that I enjoyed: 
- Taker's magnificent selling;
- few botches, nothing significant that will be remembered;
- the most believable nearfall of all time, that sick twisted segment into the Tombstone of Hunter, and the incredible kickout after.

What bothered me:
- HHH poor selling, especially at the end of the match;
- two kickouts, after two straight finishers, first the Last Ride/Tombstone and after the two Pedigrees, both made that finishers make so much weaker than might have been.

It may not have been a 5* match, with a short builup which should have started well before to make people really believe that Hunter could ended the streak, even though during the match I bet at least 95% of the people watching the match thought the streak was over when HHH crossed Taker's arms and the referee was counting. But the two deserve congratulations, exceeded all expectations, including mine and stole the show, it's hard to believe that we will have a better match this year in WWE, and it certainly is a strong candidate for the Match Of The Year.

*****1/4*


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

*WCW SuperBrawl VIII*

_U.S. Championship Match_

Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chris Benoit

**** 1/4

Fist off, I'm a DDP mark. Secondly, I absolutely love this match, easily in my top 10 favorite matches of all time. I like to think of this match having 3 segments, first segment being both guys on very equal ground, neither really getting an advantage and both have a close call with their finishers. Second part, Benoits' control segment of really slowing down the pace after being frustrated from not being able to put Page away. Third segmentd being DDPs' comeback, but with Benoit still in control, and both guys just start busting out all the stops trying to get the victory. 

The pacing is one thing I really love about this match. It's right at about 20 mins, give or take a minute or so, and everything is paced almost perfectly. The first 10 minutes or so contain the 1st segment mentioned above. The second segment is about 5 mins, and the last 5 min is the 3rd segment. Some might not like Benoits segment as he has Page in a wristlock/side headlock type deal for a decent length, then goes back to it again almost immediately after Page breaks it the first time. I think it was a great part of the progression of the story within the match. Both guys were equal for the first half, Benoit got the Crossface, but before he could really wrench on it Page was at the ropes, broke the hold, and went to the outside to regroup for a second. Shortly after Page almost hit the Diamond Cutter but Benoit made the escape to the outside a la' Page earlier. That sums up how close they were to each other, but neither could get the advantage.

Key point, when Benoit went to the outside after he escaped the Cutter attempt, he took longer than Page did, and you could see his frustration. Once back in the ring is when he turned it up a notch, and caught Page off guard by attacking his knee, which allowed Benoit to take control. He knew he couldn't win by trading moves and punches with Page as that had already failed, so what did he do? He slowed the pace almost to a halt with the wristlock. The announcers sold it pretty well I thought by saying Benoit was doing this to buy him some time to think ahead as to what he was going to do next, he wasn't expecting to get Page to submit by it, he was buying himself time to plan his next move. 

Just fantastic stuff here, very competitive, no bullshit interference, no stupid ref bumps, no outside brawling, just 2 guys going straight at it hold for hold, punch for punch, kick for kick, really wanting to win. I recommend anyone to catch this bout, a hidden gem for sure. Plus, Pages' Diamond Cutter was pretty awesome.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> Also speaking of 5 stars I've come to the conclusion I don't have any WWE matches at *****.


Well... That's unacceptable... :side:




Feech La Manna said:


> what about non wwe


I don't watch Japan, so the next stop would be NWA/WCW.

- Magnum TA vs. Tully Blanchard - Starrcade 1985
- Ric Flair vs. Barry Windham - Worldwide TV 01/20/87
- Ricky Steamboat vs. Ric Flair - Clash of the Champions VI 04/02/89
- Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat - WrestleWar 05/07/89. Greatest pure wrestling match ever.
- Ric Flair vs. Terry Funk - Clash of the Champions IX 11/15/89

Well, most of them include Flair. 

ChiTown used to be 5-stars for me, but not anymore. I've dropped it to **** 3/4. There are lots of classic tag team/multi-men matches in late 80s and early 90s, but none of them are at 5-stars for me. I'm not a fan of the War Games either. The hour-long match from COTC VI is one phenomenal match but I can't rewatch it due to the length alone, so I'm not sure, if it would hold up--when I get the time to watch it again. I guess that's the problem with hour-long matches. You really can't rewatch them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Watched the full show.

*WrestleMania XXVII*
Edge vs. Alberto Del Rio: ***3/4*
Cody Rhodes vs. Rey Mysterio: *****
Corre vs. Those guys: *1/4**
CM Punk vs. Randy Orton: ***3/4*
Jerry Lawler vs. Michael Cole: *1/2**
Triple H vs. Undertaker: *****1/4*
Snooki: *1/2**
John Cena vs. The Miz: **1/4*

Rhodes was a STAR in his match, and it was tons of fun to watch. Both matches just below three were quite entertaining too, but the show will be remembered for one match. The short filler crap was fine, the long drawn-out one wasn't that much fun, but it had good spots too. The aftermath was crazy.

Compliments and complaints otherwise:
- Rock at the start was too long and uninteresting.
- Rock at the finish was booked all too wrong.
- Stage looked friggin awesome.
- Great entrances on the show overall - Del Rio, Edge, Rhodes, Mysterio, Lawler, Triple H and Miz were all great.
- The slant cube over the ring topped last year's cylinder-tron.
- I liked that the World Title match opened the show, possibly b/c it was easy to top the Rock segment that preceded it.
- Lack of MITB was quite apparent as the show went on, although I didn't mind it too much.
- Almost as much bad stuff as there was good stuff.

I had fun watching it, but it's not a great Mania.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Razor King said:


> For WWE, it's (not in order):
> 
> - Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart - WrestleMania X
> *- Razor Ramon vs. Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania X*
> ...


I'd have the exact same list I think, apart from the two bolded. First one I've downgraded massively overtime and I prefer WM 25 Taker/HBK than 26.


EDIT: No idea why it has taken so long for this to be realised but I definitely think of Taker as one of the best ever now. Before I just had him as a legend who could 'go', never as one who was truly awesome but I've re-watched a load of his matches from the last decade or so and his catalogue of matches are just fantastic. Along with Arn, Hunter and Funk, Taker is definitely up there with them now as my favourites.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Show's DVD is surprisingly good while the WrestleMania one is phenomenal. I also enjoyed Cena's latest DVD. 

Even though I'm a huge fan of The Rock, am I the only one who has kinda bored whilst watching his DVD?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
Samee, it would have been better if The Rock was hosting his DVD like Stone Cold did for his or they had a documentary which I'm sure we will get in the next year or so.


Undertaker is one of the best ever, but then again that's coming from one of the biggest Taker fans ever. I respect that man more than any other wrestler/superstar because of his ability to captivate me for over 20 years now, all the injuries he's worked with for like half his WWE career, and his skills to work his character and work awe-inspiring matches like no other. He is one of the best strikers, sellers, has my favorite move-set, incredible entrance and so much more. I could go on but the man is my favorite wrestler of all time.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

It's always good to to see fans give the proper respect to Taker


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Clique said:


> Undertaker is one of the best ever, but then again that's coming from one of the biggest Taker fans ever. I respect that man more than any other wrestler/superstar because of his ability to captivate me for over 20 years now, all the injuries he's worked with for like half his WWE career, and his skills to work his character and work awe-inspiring matches like no other. He is one of the best strikers, sellers, has my favorite move-set, incredible entrance and so much more. I could go on but the man is my favorite wrestler of all time.


And yet, you switched all your Undertaker related stuff in your avatar/sig to The Rock. I am very disappointed in you Clique .


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You didn't even like Hollywood Rock, Cal?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I was entertained the most by Hollywood Rock... but even then it was only a couple of times .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Could be worse, he could be Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
Or Jack Swagger. 



KingCal said:


> And yet, you switched all your Undertaker related stuff in your avatar/sig to The Rock. I am very disappointed in you Clique .


I said it before and I'll say it again Cal, "Know your DAMN role!" and respect The Great One. 

Anyway, the Taker avys and sigs usually aren't gone for too long, lol.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I do respect him... when he leaves for 7 years and doesn't show up . The guy does movies now, so stay away from my wrestling, dammit!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

It's a shame Rock and Taker never had a great singles match together. KOTR '99 was decent. The triple threat at Vengeance '02 with Angle is a classic, though.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I loved their NWO 02 match. Gave it around ****1/4 I believe.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Who here thinks the Rock 'sold out'?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think The Rock made a smart career choice. I probably wouldn't go back if I were him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ofcourse he made a smart career move, this the most fucked up cold sadistic destructive piece of shit industry the world has ever seen.

Even if you live past 30, you end up on drugs or killing your family or crippled or simply broke and angry at everyone for fucking you over.

I do not think The Rock sold out. He simply chose a life where he actually gets to live and not go through hell. What did bother me was the fact that it took him a while to come back. By then, i simply didnt give a fuck anymore.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I don't care if he DID sell out or not (don't believe it he did at all btw), I'm just glad he left . I'd have been even happier if he didn't come back too.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Daniel Bryan & Gail Kim vs. Tyson Kidd & Melina - Superstars 3/24/11

Make an effort to check this out if you haven't already seen it. They got 10 minutes to do their thing and it was great. Started off with a really good exchange between the divas, then Bryan and Kidd came in and did a few sequences before the faces took control with tandem high spots - Danielson coming off the apron with his flying knee and Gail crushing Melina with a sweet looking cross body from the top to the floor. They reset the action with the women squaring off again and damn it was good. Melina's great as a heel and she brought attitude, aggression and her trademark flexibility. Gail was great too. It's a shame these two are on the back burner and Eve is the champion. Eventually the guys get back in, Bryan annihilates Kidd with flying leg lariats and clotheslines and kicks and all that shit he likes to do and we get another cool Bryan-Gail moment with dual dropkicks from the top, and Kidd taps to the LeBell Lock. Thoroughly enjoyed this. Can't think of a better WWE mixed tag. Probably in my top 10 matches this year.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KingCal said:


> I loved their NWO 02 match. Gave it around ****1/4 I believe.


Last time I watched it I didn't think it was _that_ good but it is very entertaining as expected.

btw, "Faster" is a good imo.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Faster was terrible.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I thought it was pretty fun watch with all the kills. Compared to WWE Films and Rock's other movies it was good I thought.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

He got shot in his head. Twice. Didn't die.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Like that bad guy from James Bond.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, the movie had its illogical moments but I thought is was still fun watching Rock violently take down so many dudes. I saw the ending coming a mile away but I'd still watch this movie again. It's only one of a few Rock movies I actually enjoyed (The Rundown being the other).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Walking Tall was pretty solid. Haven't seen Faster.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

KingCal said:


> I don't care if he DID sell out or not (don't believe it he did at all btw), I'm just glad he left . I'd have been even happier if he didn't come back too.


Spot on.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Walking Tall was pretty solid. Haven't seen Faster.


I forgot about that one. Gridiron Gang was ok but by the numbers.

I haven't seen the epic Tooth Fairy, Race to Witch Mountain or Planet 51 (my niece liked this one), yet. :lmao


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I liked that Football Movie with him, can't remember the name but i think Ice T was also in it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
That was Gridiron Gang with Xzibit unless he had some other football movie with Ice T.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh yeah right, was a great Movie in my mind, but i really don't watch that many Movies, it might have been Xzibit those Rapper Dudes all look the same to me.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol good save


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

It's the truth.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

After watching Wrestlemania 27 last Sunday, after Comcast shanked us of the first hour or so, I have come to the conclusion there were some really great matches. Although I don't remember all of them.

But, I do remember Orton/Punk. I fucking loved it, I thought it was great. CM Punk is probably my favorite in-ring worker in the E right now. I love his mat work, psychology, work rate. It's all there, and I think he has the best chance of anyone in the, may you say "Post-Cena" era, to be great for the coming years. And I also think Randy Orton has made the most improvement since he came back from his broken collar bone than I currently remember. He's been on his game for a while now. And, you know, they've been talking about Punk/Orton for a long while now, and it's been a bit of a dream Mania match for me in regards to the current roster and the two work well together.

Punk really wore down leg and the knee, and he tore it apart. Dude was picking meat from bones, I mean, real scavenger like. Great heel. He's really developed along there with Orton. And Orton is one of those rare guys on a roster that you can count on to main event any PPV, open one, cut a promo, whatever. He's money every time and has a sick nasty persona going on. Anyone remember Cena/Orton HIAC? Fucking creepy. But I digress. 

I seem to remember being really entertained with Rey and Cody. But the memory gets real blurry right when the Gogoplata came around. And since I missed the first hour, Del Rio/Edge will also need a rewatch, but I don't recall being that impressed with it. Edge, in my opinion, needs a serious upgrade. I was the biggest Edge fan in the world up until Mania 24, and after that I think his work has been average, his mic work overdone and rubbery, and his gimmick has been done to death. Maybe it's just me on this one, but I do know a lot of others are kind of done with Edge. And I'm one of the few that thought he was a really great, even elite worker for a couple years there.

But what I came here to talk about was Triple H and Undertaker. What a ride. I mean, I didn't have that high expectations for it. All I knew was Taker would win and it would not go on last. Watching the show, I honestly had a moment, after the steel chairs and right after Triple H's tombstone on the Taker, that this might be it. I turned to my friend and we were like, "I think this might be it". 

I remember reading a while ago that Taker/Trips had complete control over the angle in the creative process. I wonder if, in order to make this match original and it's own and not just a finisher-fest (nothing necessarily wrong with such matches) that they wanted to work the match that would take place if Taker would lose. I think they thought about what would really happen to kill the streak? What would be necessary should the Taker EVER lose (which of course should and would never happen). They had the three pedigrees. They had the Stone Cold Mania 17 chair shots. They had the symbolic Tombstone, the thumb run across the throat, and that final pin with Triple H channeling the dark side, tongue out, flexing nuts. And he kicks out.

This is one of the best moments I've seen in pro wrestling. 

And I called the Sledgehammer, because, what else did Triple H have in his arsenal? Everything was done, so it was time to bring out Mariano Rivera here. 

And my memory for this match is pristine because I watched it again, yesterday, on the interweb. And it was even better than I remember. Triple H was sooooo dominant at the end there, it looked like it HAD to be over. Of course I get the thought that, yes, they are working a match for a generation that has technical wrestling ADHD and can't sit though a real psychological event, trading holds and going old school. It reminded me of, for some reason and I don't know why, Cena/Orton Iron Man. A match for a new generation. That IronMan would NOT have gone down like that even 3 years ago. The product continually seems to evolve. But, I thought while this match seemed to fit pretty distinctly into this "Post-Cena" era I've kind of defined, it was also on the Macro level a great match, and one that should be mentioned in the discussion of greatest wrestlemania match ever. While it is certainly far from perfect, it's really fucking good.

You want a star rating? *****1/2*


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Wrestlemania DVDs*

So I'm on a mission to collect every WM on DVD and watch the ones I've never seen. I've seen 23-27 so I'm in no rush to get them at the moment plus they'd be more expensive than the older ones. I picked up 20-22 at a local game store for $8 each, used of course, about a month ago and have watched them all. I also just ordered 19 off eBay.

I know 15-18 are on DVD so it's a matter of finding them. I'm not sure about 14 and back though especially some of the earlier ones like 1-10. Does anyone know if these have been released on DVD and if so where I can find them? The internet is an obvious choice, but I would also like some stores that may possibly have them.

I would also like to avoid having to get any "Tagged Classics" or the anthology set as I'd like these PPVs in full. Sure i could download them of the internet, but it just isn't the same. I'd rather have a tangible item to collect.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Wrestlemania DVDs*

to get 1-14 the only option is old VHS sets The tagged classics or any anthology they were never given seperate dvd releases.


----------



## Dash Rendar (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Wrestlemania DVDs*

Good luck with 17. I saw it for 60 bucks on Amazon. And that was the cheap price.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Wrestlemania DVDs*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> to get 1-14 the only option is old VHS sets The tagged classics or any anthology they were never given seperate dvd releases.


Yeah, I believe DVDs were created in the mid 90s so I would expect something like that.




Dash Rendar said:


> Good luck with 17. I saw it for 60 bucks on Amazon. And that was the cheap price.


Yeah, lol, crazy. I saw one for $120. That one is gonna be tough.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Wrestlemania DVDs*



xXWoRMachineXx said:


> Yeah, I believe DVDs were created in the mid 90s so I would expect something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it sucks if you want them i strongly suggest you go for the Tagged Classics. I know you said you didnt want but it's cheaper than going hunting for old VHS sets from the 80s. Plus you don't get the edits from the Attitude Era on them like the new Antholgy Sets.


----------



## Dash Rendar (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Wrestlemania DVDs*

PS: They've re-released 1-14 separately within the last few years. Those are easy to find. I had the old VHS box set.


----------



## Dash Rendar (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Wrestlemania DVDs*

That's no challenge! Finding those old Coliseum home videos would be the greatest testament to scavenger hunting EVER!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Wrestlemania DVDs*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> yeah it sucks if you want them i strongly suggest you go for the Tagged Classics. I know you said you didnt want but it's cheaper than going hunting for old VHS sets from the 80s. Plus you don't get the edits from the Attitude Era on them like the new Antholgy Sets.


Really? Are the Tagged Classics made by Coliseum?



Dash Rendar said:


> That's no challenge! Finding those old Coliseum home videos would be the greatest testament to scavenger hunting EVER!


LOL


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Wrestlemania DVDs*



xXWoRMachineXx said:


> Really? Are the Tagged Classics made by Coliseum?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


the Tagged Classics are done by the UK WWE distrabutor Silver Vision they have the right to do the orignal PPV without any edits. The only think is they only do shipping to the UK but people sell them on ebay so their easy to find


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Got around to watching the first three matches from WM 27 just now.

Edge/Del Rio - ***1/4
Rhodes/Mysterio - ***1/4
8 Man Tag - *


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Thoughts on Flair vs. HBK at WM24? The match definitely tells a story and I enjoyed watching it, but I wasn't too impressed with the actual wrestling.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I can tell say this about the match - it was about Flair and Michaels telling the story of a career - "The Nature Boy" Ric Flair's storied career. Flair's career was on the line and this was his opportunity to "Be The Man" on the grandest stage of them all against a man who grew up idolizing him. There are so many remarkable moments in this match that I adore. You had Flair doing his "dirtiest player in the game" tactics, Shawn flying all over the place like only Mr. WrestleMania does, Flair actually hitting the flying cross body after years of missing it more often than not, the vertical suplex, the chops, the chain wrestling and the figure fours made for an amazing showcase. And then they had one of the greatest finishes of all time that would lead to dramatic finishes/moments in three other big matches.

The poster *Razor King* actually wrote my favorite review on the match and you can look too:



Razor King said:


> *Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair (Career Threatening Match) - WrestleMania XXIV*
> 
> Last time I watched it: March 30, 2008. Today, I watched it again for the first time since then. At that point, it was Mr. WrestleMania, Shawn Michaels against Nature Boy, Ric Flair in what was one my most anticipated matches of all time because it was quite obvious that it would be Naitch's last match. Today, I looked at that event as Mr. WrestleMania's third-last WrestleMania match, and Ric Flair's last match in WWE. As I started watching it again, I was unimpressed the first few minutes. Both guys did the basic stuff, and I really couldn't get into the atmosphere. Slowly, the match started developing into something much deeper, much intense. It did feel like a career threatening match, especially after the announce table spot. They needed a way to put Ric Flair in the driver's seat, and that was the best possible way to insert Flair into the driver's seat, with Shawn Michaels missing a high-risk move--a Shawn Michaels specialty.
> 
> ...


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay so I have a question about the Wrestlemania Anthology series.

Is each volume just a condensed version of every show or do we actually get each WM in full?

Also, does the same go for the other anthology sets?

Edit: Never mind. Just watched an unboxing on Youtube. Looks awesome.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

In the WM Anthology you get each show in full but I have read that some of the superstar's themes have been changed to lame generic songs. Also, the Attitude Era stuff has the WWF logo blurred of course. The same goes for the Royal Rumble set too.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Some possibilities on Undertaker's streak:

If WWE book Undertaker and his opponent in a 2/3 falls match at WrestleMania (let's say 29 because I can't see the Streak match at 28 getting more than 20 minutes due to Cena/Rock), would it be good that a guy finally pins the Undertaker at WrestleMania, even if he goes on to lose the match? Or, will that taint Undertaker's eventual loss and make it lesser than it would originally be, if Undertaker headed into the match without any humps?

Second scenario, and this would work against a heel; how would it be if a heel GM or anybody with authority banned Undertaker from using the Chokeslam, the Hell's Gate, the Last Ride, and the Tombstone at WrestleMania? I'm talking about a similar situation to Michaels/Orton from SS '07; if Undertaker uses these moves, he gets DQ'ed and loses the Streak. Would that add more intrigue to the match since Undertaker would have to pull-off other moves now? I think it would be a nice deviation from the "kicking-out" routine.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

The Clique said:


> In the WM Anthology you get each show in full but I have read that some of the superstar's themes have been changed to lame generic songs. Also, the Attitude Era stuff has the WWF logo blurred of course. The same goes for the Royal Rumble set too.


Dubbed themes? LOL

I doubt they'd dub major themes like Rocky's, Austin's, DX, etc. considering they still use them or have used them recently. If that's the case, it's all good.

And I expected the logos to be blurred, but that's only 14-15 I have to worry about and really only 14 since I plan on getting the original 15 DVD. 16-18 I plan on getting the originals as well. Plus I'm used to the blurred stuff since I watch WWE Classics on Demand.

Thanks for the help, sir.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Razor King said:


> Some possibilities on Undertaker's streak:
> 
> If WWE book Undertaker and his opponent in a 2/3 falls match at WrestleMania (let's say 29 because I can't see the Streak match at 28 getting more than 20 minutes due to Cena/Rock), would it be good that a guy finally pins the Undertaker at WrestleMania, even if he goes on to lose the match? Or, will that taint Undertaker's eventual loss and make it lesser than it would originally be, if Undertaker headed into the match without any humps?
> 
> Second scenario, and this would work against a heel; how would it be if a heel GM or anybody with authority banned Undertaker from using the Chokeslam, the Hell's Gate, the Last Ride, and the Tombstone at WrestleMania? I'm talking about a similar situation to Michaels/Orton from SS '07; if Undertaker uses these moves, he gets DQ'ed and loses the Streak. Would that add more intrigue to the match since Undertaker would have to pull-off other moves now? I think it would be a nice deviation from the "kicking-out" routine.


The streak is just stupid in my opinion.. Just have him beat somebody for 20-0 and let him walk away.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Razor King said:


> Some possibilities on Undertaker's streak:
> 
> If WWE book Undertaker and his opponent in a 2/3 falls match at WrestleMania (let's say 29 because I can't see the Streak match at 28 getting more than 20 minutes due to Cena/Rock), would it be good that a guy finally pins the Undertaker at WrestleMania, even if he goes on to lose the match? Or, will that taint Undertaker's eventual loss and make it lesser than it would originally be, if Undertaker headed into the match without any humps?
> 
> Second scenario, and this would work against a heel; how would it be if a heel GM or anybody with authority banned Undertaker from using the Chokeslam, the Hell's Gate, the Last Ride, and the Tombstone at WrestleMania? I'm talking about a similar situation to Michaels/Orton from SS '07; if Undertaker uses these moves, he gets DQ'ed and loses the Streak. Would that add more intrigue to the match since Undertaker would have to pull-off other moves now? I think it would be a nice deviation from the "kicking-out" routine.


I love all of your ideas these last few days for The Streak. I just don't think booking is going to take the psychology or stipulations in a direction that extensively. Now I trust Undertaker and whatever big star(s) they put in there with him in these next couple of years to go the extra mile with their character portrayal, storytelling, and selling which will make the match effective. So what I'm basically saying is booking won't be too deep but the individual performances from Taker and his opponent will deliver the goods to accompany the obligatory "WWE main event style" match.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

2 out of 3 falls sounds like it would be the most bum clenching I reckon. Especially if its against Cena.

Or maybe a 60/30 minute Ironman match.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm looking at the brilliant sale over on Silver Vision, and I'm looking to buy a couple of DVD sets with the best wrestling because I'm in the mood for some great wrestling. Which sets do you guys recommend?

I've got my eye on the High Flyers, Steamboat, and Hart Dynasty set.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Out of those 3, go with the Steamboat set.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Wrestlemania X-Seven

WWF Intercontinental Championship
Chris Jericho vs William Regal

Great start to the show with a really good match between these two as expected. The story leading up to it was funny too It was your typical authority figure versus face feud with Regal as Commissioner but Regal's reactions to everything made it hillarious. The most memorable part was when Jericho peed in Regal's tea. Anyway, Jericho got the win with the Lionsault.
***

Six Man Tag Match
The APA and Tazz vs Right To Censor

Short match that was solid and mostly consisted of everyone getting their signature moves in. There certainly wasn't much wrong with it and as a side note, Bull Buchanan's springboard clothesline was brilliant for a man of his size. Bradshaw hit the Clothesline From Hell on Goodfather to get the win.
**

WWF Hardcore Championship
Raven vs Kane vs Big Show

This was one hell of a fun match which every show needs. It seemed like they built an interior backstage just for this match and that meant we got some great spots, such as Raven being thrown through a window, Big Show and Kane going through a wall and also a fun bit where Raven and Kane both drove golf carts. Kane got the win when they got back to the stage area, Raven and Show came off the stage and he hit a legdrop off the stage onto them.
***

WWF European Championship
Test vs Eddie Guerrero

Good match, one of the better ones I've seen Test have, that is for sure. It consisted of Eddie trying to chop the bigger Test down by working on his leg and trying to cheat to win but Test continually coming back for more. Eddie eventually got the win when he nailed Test with the title belt while Dean Malenko was distracting the referee.
**3/4

Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit

Great match with a really good story. Starts off with some great chain wrestling and when Benoit beats him with that, Angle decks him in frustration and turns it into a brawl. When you think Angle had only been wrestling properly for a, it was staggering how much he understood how to tell a story. His matches back then seemed to have less of a formula than they do now too if you know what I mean. They had better matches in the future but this certainly was up there. Angle wins when he rolls Benoit up and pulls the tights.
****

WWF Womens Championship
Ivory vs Chyna

This had the potential to be a skidmark on the show but luckily, it was booked perfectly. This was short so didn't have a chance to be bad. It was Chyna's return to the ring after injuring her neck and they gave the crowd exactly what they wanted. Ivory works on the previously injured neck of Chyna befoer she gets back up and just destroys Ivory, pinning her after a Gorilla Press Slam. No problem with this at all. 
**

Street Fight
Shane McMahon vs Vince McMahon

The ''gimmicked'' match of the night. We seem to get at least one of these every year now but I'm not sure they've ever done it as well as they did here. The two knew their limits so it never started to get repetitive and slow like Hart/McMahon and Cole/Lawler. We got some fun weapon use, two great high spots, with Shane crashing through the announcerst able and also the debut of the Coast-To-Coast spot and all of the soap opera stuff was fun too, with Shane, Linda, Trish and Foley all getting revenge on Vince for treating them like crap over the previous few months. Think they should've done something like that with everyone getting revenge on Cole on this years show.
***1/2

TLC Match for the WWF Tag Team Championships
The Hardys vs The Dudleys vs Edge and Christian 

Fantastic to watch, they crammed so many great spots into the time they had that it was unreal. We had Jeff Hardy hitting a Swanton Bomb off a huge ladder through two tables, Edge spearing Jeff off a Ladder while he was hanging with the belts and Bubba and Matt falling from a Ladder to the outside through four tables to name but three. This was one involved Rhyno, Spike Dudley and Lita, who were all aligned with the three respective teams all getting involved too so that made it stand out from the first one. 
****1/2

Gimmick Battle Royal

It was fun to see Heenan and Okerlund back at the time along with the numerous old faces with funny gimmicks involved in the match. It was never gonna be pretty but was very short at three minutes. I guess this was just down to the fact that there weren't many of them that could do much anymore. Iron Sheik got the win because he couldn't take the top rope bump and then Slaughter got back in the ring and locked on the Cobra Clutch to end the match on a good note.
*

The Undertaker vs Triple H

Great match that was just an all out brawl with some really good looking spots. I think I preferred the one they had last Sunday, I just liked the story more than this one but this was great without a doubt. They brawled into the crowd after the longest referee bump I think I've ever seen and then Taker chokeslammed HHH off some scaffolding, which looked great until they showed the crash mat below. After the great near fall with the Sledgehammer shot while in the Last Ride position which a lot of people said in a recent thread that that was when they thought the streak was over, Taker hit the Last Ride to get the win and go 8-0.
****

No Disqualification Match for the WWF Championship
The Rock vs Stone Cold Steve Austin

Fantastic main event, one of the best in history. It was very fast paced and the crowd was great. Loved the story of Austin slowly starting to use heelish tactics throughout the match, I thought that was very effective. Of course, after a series of near falls, Vince comes to the ring and eventually breaks up a near fall. After Rock kicks out numerous times, Austin finally gets the win when he goes crazy with the steel chair. We then get the handshake between Vince and Austin at the end, which probably signalled the end of the Attitude Era. 
****3/4

Overall Rating: As people already know, this was a fantastic event that is very unlikely to be beaten. You can't go wrong with it because it has something for everyone and four matches at four stars or over is very high praise indeed but even the undercard was good on top of that. They had a star studded card but it was paced really well. All of the matches that mattered got their time to shine and the matches that had the potential to be bad didn't get enough time to be bad. They haven't done all of that nearly as well in recent years. 9.5/10.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*WrestleMania X-Seven*
Jericho vs. Regal: ***1/4*
APA & Tazz vs. RTC: *1/2**
Raven vs. Kane vs. Show: ***1/2*
Test vs. Eddie: ***1/4*
Angle vs. Benoit: ***1/2*
Chyna vs. Ivory: *DUD*
Vince vs. Shane: ***1/2*
TLC II: ****1/4*
Gimmick Battle Royal: *1/2**
Undertaker vs. Triple H: ***1/4*
The Rock vs. Steve Austin: *****1/4*

Come at me.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'd go much higher on Angle/Benoit and Undertaker/HHH, then lower on TLC II and 1/4* higher on Rock/Austin. Rest are too insignificant for me to bother remembering what I rated em .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

y u hatin on teh attitudez era? pg ****


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

John Cena > Austin and Rock combined.



Ummm... hey look, a review!

*Belfast Bruiser vs. Steven Regal (Uncensored 3/24/96) *



“One’s a Lord and the other’s a bruiser, and the bruiser is bruising on the Lord!”

Classic Dusty commentary.

I’m trying to think of a word to describe this match. Just one word. Ummm... oh yeah:

STIFF~!

We all know what these guys are capable of, both in general and against each other, so even if you haven’t seen this match, you can kinda know what to expect. And it’s just as awesome as you would expect.

Nice of them to show the Spanish commentary team randomly during the match. So... why are they relegated to the back of the area and not next to the proper commentary team? WCW IS RACISTS~!

I mentioned the awesome little things that Finlay does in that last match with Armstrong, but Regal ain’t no slouch in that department either. Arguing with the ref all the while leaning on Finlay’s throat with his leg was awesome. You probably need to see it to understand what I mean though lol.

“IRELAND! IRELAND! IRELAND! What is that, 5 miles from London?”

More funny shit from Dusty... especially considering he just randomly starts shouting “IRELAND” for no real reason.

Regal gets busted open, but damn WCW 96 wouldn’t let us see it from up close, so the rest of the match is shown from further back lol. Fuck me though on HOW he got busted open. Finlay punched the SHIT out of Regal twice, and I think it was the second punch that did it. Either way, the punches are about as real, stiff and awesome as you could EVER hope to see in a wrestling match. I had to go back and watch those shots a couple more times.

After nearly 20 minutes of fan-fucking-tastic shit, we get a damn DQ ending when the rest of the Blue Bloods show up. Disappointed with the finish, but it doesn’t take ANYTHING away from the rest of the match. This is going on my list, and atm I’m considering a top 10 spot for it too.

*Rating: ****1/4*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Angle/Benoit and Undertaker/Hunter are both at *** 1/2 for me. TLC II would be higher, probably *** 3/4 or 4-stars. The main event is 5-stars.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> *
> Angle vs. Benoit: **1/2
> *


*

Explain.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Im with him. Never really felt Angle and Benoit clicked in the ring


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

They had a great cage match. :side:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Im with him. Never really felt Angle and Benoit clicked in the ring


Is this sarcasm? Benoit and Angle were made for each other. Backlash '01, June’ 01 Cage match, Unforgiven ‘02, multiple SD matches in ‘02-03 and Royal Rumble '03 were all great to classic matches. Then they were great as partners as a tag team. You may not be a fan of the work they produced together but they definitely ‘clicked’ and had good chemistry with each other.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I only really enjoy their Rumble match.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

RatedR13 said:


> I only really enjoy their Rumble match.


I enjoyed all of the Benoit/Angle matches but their Royal Rumble match was definitely their best. The build up to the match was a bit lacklustre but the match itself certainly made up for that.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

RR 2003 = MOTY 2003.
Unforgiven 2002 = MOTYC.

The rest ranges from great (WrestleMania X-Seven), to really good (Backlash '01), to garbage (Cage match).


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Star Ratings for the matches on My Journey and Biggest Little Man?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

*My Journey*

Michaels v One Man Gang - *
Midnight Rockers v Buddy Rose/Doug Summers - **
Midnight Rockers v Nasty Boys - **
Rockers v Brain Busters - ***
Rockers v Hart Foundation - ***
Michaels v Bret Hart - ***
Michaels v Bulldog - ***
Michaels v Sid Vicious - **
Michaels v 1-2-3 Kid - *
Michaels v Mankind - ***
Bulldog v Michaels ONO - ****
Michaels v Undertaker Casket Match - ***
Michaels v Jericho WM19 - ****
Michaels v Flair Bad Blood - ***1/2
Michaels v Angle WM21 - ****1/2
Michaels v Triple H Tribute to the Troops - *
Cena v Michaels v Edge v Orton - ***1/2
Michaels v Orton - ****
Michaels v Jericho Unforgiven – ****
Undertaker v Michaels WM25 - *****


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

So 5 4 stars and the WM25 classic. Sweet


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I still dont like the Angle/Benoit Rumble match. Come at me.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Angle/Benoit at RR03 is really good but apart from that none of theuir matches hold up all that well for me. Watched UF02 last week which I thought was their 2nd best but I wouldn't call it anything over like ***1/4.



SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> Star Ratings for the matches on My Journey and Biggest Little Man?


I don't use them anymore but I'll give estimates on matches I can remember:

Michaels
v OMG- it's a squash. Like 1/2.
Rockers v Rose/Somers- **3/4-***
Rockers v Nastys- **1/2
Rockers v Anderson/Blanchard- ****-****1/4
Rockers v Harts- ***1/2-3/4 (apparantly, that's what I gave it. don't actually remember it)
-------
v Taker (RR 98)- ***1/2
v Jericho (WM XIX)- ***3/4-****
v Flair- ***
v Angle- Tried to watch this yesterday and I didn't feel like finishing it. I wasn;t particularly in the mood or anything though so Idk. I still like it but it doesn't hold up a lot. Probably ***1/2
v HHH (Boot Camp)- *3/4. Or soemthing. It's bad.
v Cena v Edge v Orton- ***1/2
v Orton- ***3/4
v Jericho (UF 08)- ****-****1/4 (imo their best match together)
v Taker (WM XXV)- ****1/4

Mysterio
AAA tag- ***1/4
v Psicosis- ***1/4-1/2
v Juventud- ***1/4-1/2
v Malenko (x3)- Liked them a lot last year but they all need to be watched again. 
v Ultimo (Hog Wild)- ***1/4-1/2
v Calo- ***
v Liger- ***1/2
v Ultimo (Stampede)- ??
v Guerrero (Havoc)- ****3/4
v Guerrero (WW3)- ***1/2-3/4
-------
v Angle- ***1/2-3/4
-----
v Chavo (GAB 04)- ****
w/Guerrero v Bashams- ***
v Guerrero (JD 05)- ****-****1/4
v Guerrero (SD 05)- ****1/2-****3/4
v HBK- ***-***1/4
v Angle v Orton- *
v JBL- ***3/4-****















STARZ


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Fuck off Yeah1993, im ten times as elitist as you'll ever be. My favourites matches ever were between Steamboat and Flair, in alaska, it lasted for 3 hours, and it was only seen by a blind guy, and the person he described it to, was deaf.

And i only gave it **1/4 stars.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

my favourite match is Misawa/Kawada/Kobashi v Tsuruta/Fuchi/Taue. it's not American so I win.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> my favourite match is Misawa/Kawada/Kobashi v Tsuruta/Fuchi/Taue. it's not American so I win.


***1/2


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I didn't say which one it was.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

***1/2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

my favourite match ever was between davey richards and random japanese midget#4 and had over 78000 finishers, no selling of any kind, lasted for 3 days, several time limit draws, enough head trauma to cause five benoit incidents, and almost 14 dvaey richards INTENSITY~! moments. also, it was in a high school gym in the pitch black. and an emp pulse was launched so now recording was possible.

i gave it **83/94 stars.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

redeadening said:


> my favourite match ever was between davey richards and random japanese midget#4 and had over 78000 finishers, no selling of any kind, lasted for 3 days, several time limit draws, enough head trauma to cause five benoit incidents, and almost 14 dvaey richards INTENSITY~! moments. also, it was in a high school gym in the pitch black. and an emp pulse was launched so now recording was possible.
> 
> i gave it **83/94 stars.


take a break


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

What did you think of WrestleMania, Feech?


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

redeadening said:


> my favourite match ever was between davey richards and random japanese midget#4 and had over 78000 finishers, no selling of any kind, lasted for 3 days, several time limit draws, enough head trauma to cause five benoit incidents, and almost 14 dvaey richards INTENSITY~! moments. also, it was in a high school gym in the pitch black. and an emp pulse was launched so now recording was possible.
> 
> i gave it **83/94 stars.


haha


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

didn't see


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Whats the status of Jericho? When/Why did he leave again, and any idea when/if he's coming back?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your little gimmick is well past getting old Redead.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

JoeRulz said:


> Explain.


These.



redeadening said:


> Im with him. Never really felt Angle and Benoit clicked in the ring





RatedR13 said:


> I only really enjoy their Rumble match.


Their Rumble match is around four stars, and is miles better than everything else they've done together. They've wrestled some good matches, so that's about what it gets.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Spoiler: Raw



Edge retired and R-Truth is wrestling for the WWE title at the next PPV. Crazy.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I wish we could switch those.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Raw was sad. I'm certainly not his biggest fan but he will be missed. We are really witnessing the end of an era here folks and I don't really know what to make of it all tbh.

I sure am looking forward to Extreme Rules though 8*D


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

edge was never good I'm glad


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Honestly can't say I'm really going to miss Edge but he did bust his ass for the company and you could tell from his retirement speech that his heart was in it so respect to him for that. 

Shame we never got Edge v Christian for the world title.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Somebody IS going to break the streak. They made that pretty clear at WrestleMania. The focus was entirely on 'Is it time yet?'


Um, no. If anything, they proved the streak will NEVER be broken. There's nothing more anyone could do to the Undertaker than what HHH did...and he still failed. Who's left? Orton and Cena, and kayfabe-wise, they aren't as capable as Shawn Michaels or HHH. Each man lost TWICE to the Undertaker. The streak won't end, period.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not going to miss Edge's wrestling or mic time or anything but it's really sad not being able to have control over retirement and being forced to out of injury. I desperately hope Christian gets the World Title. Like nothing could make me go back to markdom more than that.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Christian winning could be one of the rare emotional title wins the WWE has had. Maybe not up there with Benoit or Guerrero, but similar.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Feech La Manna said:


> didn't see


You should watch the Undertaker vs. Triple H epic. It is an all-time classic WrestleMania match.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Edge and I never was, but damn, this news does make me sad. It's always sad to hear a wrestler retire due to health issues, and with Edge, it's even sadder and I'm not even a fan of the guy. I wish him good health.

As Starbuck mentioned, we are nearing the end of an era. Shawn Michaels is done. Edge is done. Now, it's Undertaker and Hunter... Somehow, Edge's retirement makes me sadder than Shawn's retirement, and Shawn is amongst my all-time favorites. Maybe because Shawn's time had come, and Edge could have still carried on, if not for the TLC matches.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Your little gimmick is well past getting old Redead.


OK, the elitist gimmick was getting as stale as Edge's career. Now time to move on.

I sincerely hope R Truth's only purpose in the Cena vs Miz match is to get seriously injured, because if the WWE think anyone is buying a PPV where that SOB is main eventing, they got another thing coming.

I mean somehow sticking R Truth into a match now qualifies it as 'extreme'?

Shame too, because i know on a good night Miz and Cena can get a great match together.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Cena|Miz|Punk|Orton should've been it.

Will miss Edge.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

That makes sense, considering the immortal Fatal Fourway PPV has been removed from schedule.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I was hoping all the 5 men involved in the gauntlet match on Raw would be added to a 6 man scramble match for the title. Instead we get a lame 3 way between 3 people that I couldn't care less about. I WANT A SCRAMBLE MATCH DAMMIT!

So... with Edge retiring... what would you guys consider to be his best singles match? Off the top of my head I'm not able to think of anything else but Vs Undertaker at WM 24. I know a lot of people don't like that so should be interested to see what other peoples say.

Oh, and for the hell of it... Vs Cena TLC match kinda sucks balls. I said it, now we can move on . Oh, and so did practically every Edge/Cena match. LMS was the best of the lot and even that wasn't great.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I think I enjoyed a lot of the Edge/Cena stuff. I don't have his Taker match up there with Taker's previous Mania's but still have it at around ****. Edge has never been someone who truly amazes me, nor have any of his matches really. Has been very solid and produced some good stuff.

Off the top of my head I can only think of his Taker match.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> I'm not going to miss Edge's wrestling or mic time or anything but it's really sad not being able to have control over retirement and being forced to out of injury.


This.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Edge has been in a ton of great singles matches if you ask me. All of these are probably ****+ in my mind:

vs. Eddie Guerrero No DQ (Smackdown)
vs. Kurt Angle (Backlash '02)
vs. Kurt Angle Hair vs. Hair (Judgment Day '02)
vs. John Cena TLC Match (Unforgiven '06?)
vs. John Cena Last Man Standing (Backlash '09)
vs. Randy Orton (Vengeance '04)
vs. Undertaker (Mania 24)

That's just off the top of my head. His best opponent was Angle by far.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Only singles matches I'd put over **** with Edge are... well his series with Undertaker. Totally adore their WM match, then Backlash and Judgment Day, and how they all evolve from the previous match (WM being the starting point obviously). HIAC was great too, not as high on it as others. TLC sucked balls .

As for the likes of Vs Angle and Vs Eddie (mainly that No DQ match on SD), they all went down on rewatches last year.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Versus Cena (Backlash 2009; LMS) and Undertaker (SummerSlam 2008; HIAC) I think are my only Edge singles matches at or above four stars. His forte was obviously in the gimmicks department.


----------



## LOU (Jul 28, 2006)

Hate to see Edge go. I was always a big fan of him, gimmick specialist or not he was a great wrestler.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

"I hate you, Cena" ~ his best promo imo.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Jaysin said:


> Whats the status of Jericho? When/Why did he leave again, and any idea when/if he's coming back?


Anyone?

Edge had a good career, and was involved in lots of memorable moments/matches. My favorites of his are his Backlash 05 LMS with Benoit, his tag match with Rey from NM 02, His match with Michaels from Rumble 05, his 02 Backlash match with Angle, and the TLC matches. Shame he had to end it due to injury, but I thank him for his work, and I will miss him.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Edge's best singles matches: Unforgiven 2006, SummerSlam 2008, and Backlash 2009. The TLC stuffs were amazing of course, and that's where Edge discovered his niche. The single-best match of his career is No Mercy 2002 Tag Team Match. Phenomenal match.

When I think of Edge, I see a guy who didn't reach his potential. The reason could be his neck injury but watching the E&C stuff and his tag-team matches, I think Edge never reached his potential. Edge is a specialist gimmick-match worker but even there, Edge could have done a lot more, as a singles competitor. Despite that, I think Edge is definitely a standout wrestler of the past few years.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Backlash 2009 LMS and Wrestlemania 24 ith Taker are probably my two favourite Edge matches.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Jaysin said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Edge had a good career, and was involved in lots of memorable moments/matches. My favorites of his are his Backlash 05 LMS with Benoit, his tag match with Rey from NM 02, His match with Michaels from Rumble 05, his 02 Backlash match with Angle, and the TLC matches. Shame he had to end it due to injury, but I thank him for his work, and I will miss him.


Jericho had other things already scheduled after the contract ran out. He'll eventually return, but not until enough time has gone by that his return is second-fiddle.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Edge v Matt Hardy cage match was fantastic. Possibly his best match.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Edge/Benoit LMS > 95% of his other matches.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Edge had a No Holded Barred or No DQ match with Eddie in 2002 and thats my favorite match of his.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

His cage match with Matt was fantastic. The genuine heat and hatred between the 2 created such a buzz and electricity that will be hard to recapture. I remember back when that whole deal went down when Hardy appeared at Raw for the first time and attacked Edge. I was on a different forum and that shit created such a buzz in the wrestling world. One of the last times I truly recall "Marking" out. It was brilliant.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Cage match with Matt is easily Edge's best match. They had a lead-in match on Raw that was great, too. Ended with a side effect off the stage. Ladder match with Matt was great, too, as was his TLC match with Flair. Never been nuts about the Eddie No DQ match. 

Wouldn't call myself an Edge fan, but he was involved in plenty of good stuff and gave up his body. It was obvious he was getting close to leaving, so I suppose it's sad he didn't get to finish his last couple programs and leave on his terms. Extra sad because we probably would've finally gotten an Edge/Christian program, and their match on Raw in 2010 was the best Edge match since the LMS with Cena in 09.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

All of Edge's matches with Matt Hardy had a little extra oomph because of the real life shit and Lita's tits hanging out at ringside. 

Don't think I've seen anyone mention Edge/Foley. That was great.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Damn how could I forget Edge/Foley? That was awesome as well.


----------



## IronMaiden7 (Mar 9, 2009)

I haven't seen some of these matches in years, but here are a few Edge bouts that come to mind that I haven't seen mentioned yet:

Edge vs. Shawn Michaels (Royal Rumble '05)
Edge/Mick Foley/Lita vs. Dreamer/Funk/McGillicutty (One Night Stand '06)
Edge vs. Rob Van Dam (Vengeance '06)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I can't think of a good Edge match


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Has anyone seen the new DX dvd? It'd be nice getting some of that Raw footage on DVD, if nothing else.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Can't believe I forgot about the WM 22 match, I change my mind that was his favourite match of mine.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Edge/Cena LMS is my favorite Edge match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I love Edge/Cena's TLC back in '06 as well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

vs Benoit 6/07 was the only great Edge singles without chairs and whatever else


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Edge V Taker SummerSlam 2008 HIAC my all time fave Edge match


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I know we're on Edge an everything, and I can't wait for his DVD, but does anyone know if Starrcade '97 was ever released on DVD or was it just VHS?


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it was only VHS.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> I know we're on Edge an everything, and I can't wait for his DVD, but does anyone know if Starrcade '97 was ever released on DVD or was it just VHS?


yeah only VHS. WWE doesnt like to released old non WWE PPVs


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> yeah only VHS. WWE doesnt like to released old non WWE PPVs


Fack. Alrighty, gonna have to head over to the Multimedia section and burn me a DVD.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Edge V Taker SummerSlam 2008 HIAC my all time fave Edge match


totally agree.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

First I want to say I adore all of his multi-man ladder/TLC matches, including the often forgotten Raw Sept. 25, 2000 ladder match E & C had with The Hardys, but I won’t list those. Here are just _some_ of my other favorite Edge matches:

Edge vs.

Kurt Angle (Hair v. Hair) – Judgment Day 2002
Eddie Guerrero – Smackdown 9/26/02
Kurt Angle – Smackdown 10/03/02
Edge & Mysterio vs. Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit – No Mercy 2002
Chris Benoit – Smackdown 10/31/02
Edge & Mysterio vs. Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit (2/3 Falls) – Smackdown 11/7/02
Kurt Angle v. Chris Benoit v. Eddie Guerrero (Elimination) – Smackdown 12/5/02
Randy Orton – Raw 7/19/04
Randy Orton – Vengeance 2004
Chris Benoit (Steel Cage Match) – Raw 11/22/04
Chris Benoit vs. Triple H (triple threat) – Raw 11/29/04
Shawn Michaels (Street Fight) – Raw 2/28/05
Chris Benoit – Raw 4/4/05
Matt Hardy (Street Fight) – Raw 8/29/05
Matt Hardy (Cage Match) – Unforgiven 2005
Ric Flair (TLC Match) – Raw 1/16/06
Mick Foley (Hardcore Match) – WrestleMania 22
w/ Mick Foley & Lita vs. Tommy Dreamer, Terry Funk & Beulah – One Night Stand 2006
RVD vs. John Cena (triple threat) – Raw 7/3/06
RVD – Vengeance 2006
John Cena (TLC Match) – Unforgiven 2006
Rated RKO vs. Degeneration-X – New Year’s Revolution 2007
Shawn Michaels (Street Fight) – Raw 1/22/07
Randy Orton – Raw 4/30/07
Benoit – Smackdown 6/7/07
Batista vs. Undertaker (triple threat) – Armageddon 2007
Undertaker – WrestleMania 24 
CM Punk – Smackdown 4/25/08
Undertaker – Backlash 2008
Undertaker – Judgment Day 2008
Undertaker (TLC Match) – One Night Stand 2008
Batista – Night of Champions 2008
Undertaker (HIAC) – SummerSlam 2008
Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy – Armageddon 2008
Jeff Hardy – Smackdown 2/20/09
John Cena (Last Man Standing) – Backlash 2009 
Jeff Hardy – Smackdown 6/12/09
CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (triple threat) – RAW 6/15/09
Chris Jericho (Cage Match) – Extreme Rules 2010
Dolph Ziggler – Royal Rumble 2011


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Did no one else like the LMS match with Benoit?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I have to re-watch the LMS (haven't seen it since it aired. I remember the finish was sick) but I love their other matches together that I listed.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It's a great example of Benoit quickening his demise.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

I ranted on Edge a few pages back in my Wrestlemania post, before I had any idea his career was over. I knew he was getting stale, and he's bored me for the past year or so, but I think I'm in the minority in thinking he was a great worker, and pretty elite for a couple of years there. I know he worked a lot of gimmick matches (EXTREMELY well might I add) so he kinda gets shit on around here for that, but I don't think that really takes away from his overall talent. It's not necessarily easier to tell a story in a steel cage or with a ladder. 

He's a guy that brought it every night, and up until Mania 24 there and his torn achilles with Jericho, was in my opinion one of the best workers in the industry. He had great singles matches, but his gimmick was as stale as it could've gotten. I'm very sad to see him go, will miss his character in promo, but at least I feel like he's earned the respect of everyone here.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KidCharlamagne said:


> but I think I'm in the minority in thinking he was a great worker


Not in this thread, lol!

I think I'm the only one here that thinks he was great at what he did best which was mostly gimmick matches. Hell, I thought he was great in the regular matches too. His 'on the brink or EDGE of having a psychotic episode' stuff was brilliant too me. As was the slimy, sneaky cheat stuff he did as the Ultimate Opportunist.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

I feel you clique but I fear many people take his ability to excel in the gimmick match to discredit his career in a some kind of way.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Of course not.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KidCharlamagne said:


> I feel you clique but I fear many people take his ability to excel in the gimmick match to discredit his career in a some kind of way.


Well some people over the years have used that argument with Triple H and Foley so that's nothing new either. I look at those guys as great action stars that work with all of the explosions (weapons/spots) and just wow me. I appreciate those types of matches as much as I would a Benoit/Regal match.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

The Clique said:


> First I want to say I adore all of his multi-man ladder/TLC matches, including the often forgotten Raw Sept. 25, 2000 ladder match E & C had with The Hardys, but I won’t list those. Here are just _some_ of my other favorite Edge matches:
> 
> Edge vs.
> 
> ...


How in the hell do you remember ALL of the exact dates of these matches much less the match itself?


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

The Clique said:


> Well some people over the years have used that argument with Triple H and Foley so that's nothing new either. I look at those guys as great action stars that work with all of the explosions (weapons/spots) and just wow me. I appreciate those types of matches as much as I would a Benoit/Regal match.


My favorite part about this is how Bret Hart, wrestling God, respects Foley's in ring ability as much, and often times more, than anyone else. The beauty is that it's all subjective.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> How in the hell do you remember ALL of the exact dates of these matches much less the match itself?


I looked some of the dates up, lol

But I remember all of those matches and have most of them on DVD/taped.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Mick Foley is one of the greatest wrestlers of all time. He *made* Triple H and he established the Rock as THE MAN in 1991. Then you have his numerous hardcore matches. Mick was a great storyteller and amazing on the stick. His gimmicks were so perplexing and stunningly unique. In the ring, Foley could go with the best of the bests and have amazing matches with them. He's not the generic definition of a wrestler but _he is a wrestler._


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Just watched Bret/Bulldog Summerslam '92 again. Everytime I watch it it gets better. Such a great match and my favorite IC title match next to Savage/Steamboat - *****


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

2-8-86: Macho Man Randy Savage v Tito Santana (C) (***): A simple match, but effective. Two of my favorite wrestlers during the 85-95 period. Randy cheats his way all the way to victory. Jesse the body and Gorilla Monsoon are there usual classic selves on the mic. The Boston crowd proves yet again that they are one of the best wrestling crowds in the world. The best part about their work is how well they sell everything. Macho can't even celebrate his title win because he's still selling his knee going into the mat earlier in the match. The foreign object to the head left Santana out cold for a couple minutes. The whole thing was just awesome.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Best Edge singles (imo):

vs. Matt Hardy (Unforgiven 05)
vs. Chris Benoit (SmackDown 8/6/07)
vs. Eddie Guerrero (SmackDown 26/9/02)
vs. Randy Orton (Vengeance 04)
vs. Mick Foley (WrestleMania 22)

I think the Cage match w/ Hardy is the only one I'd give ****. Watched it last night actually and liked it mroe than ever. Not a big fan of the series with Taker and the Angle matches from 2002 are all good, but not THAT good. Haven;t seen any other matches w/ Benoit from memory


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Man i still remember when they had that huge Storyline with Edge and Lita and Matt, you gotta give Lita huge credit, before Edge was okay as an Heel, but he didn't give me enough reasons to really hate him. Lita helped him alot and in 06 he was the man, the top villain. The side effect into the cable on the apron is still in my head. My favorite Match of Edge probably is against John Cena TLC in Canada. It's really sad that he couldn't go out the way he wanted and do some feuds. He had it all his life how he wanted but i was looking forward to see Edge vs HHH in a big feud before both retired...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd have his cage match with Matt as his best match. For whatever reason I always figured he had a ton of 4*+ matches but I guess not looking back.


----------



## MarkusB (Nov 20, 2009)

Just watching Summerslam 96, towards the end of the Vader/Michaels match Shawn goes up for his elbow drop, but when he jumps, he lands on his feet and kicks vader in the head and then shouts something at him.

Did vader miss a spot? During the commentary McMahon says michaels knew he couldn't hit him the way he wanted to, but i'm guessing that was a cover up.

It just seemed like a strange few moments in the match.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> Best Edge singles (imo):
> 
> vs. Matt Hardy (Unforgiven 05)
> *vs. Chris Benoit (SmackDown 8/6/07)*
> ...


I was baffled at the date as Benoit was dead August 6th 2007. Than I realized you sill non Americans write dates in the wrong order.... 

My favorite Edge match is WM 22 with Foley. It literally made me watch wrestling again after not watching for about 2 years. Edge has a lot of really good non gimmick singles matches but not very many great 4*+ ones. Take away all the classic gimmick matches that he's had and he's a slightly better version of Booker T.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

You guys are making me want to pop in WM 22 and Unforgiven 05


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I also remember Edge vs. Triple H vs. John Cena from Backlash '06 being one hell of a triple threat main event. I think it's on Triple H's last DVD so I'll have to watch that sooner rather than later.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

There were rumors of a new Edge DVD before this but I think they should do one for sure now. Disc one could be a documentary since Edge didn't get yet and the other two discs could be matches that were not on Decade Of Decadence. Here are matches I think should be included.

Alberto Del Rio - Wrestlemania 27
Chris Jericho - Wrestlemania 26 & Extreme Rules 2010
Undertaker - Wrestlemania 24
John Cena - Backlash 2009
Jeff Hardy - Extreme Rules 2009
Matt Hardy - Unforgiven 2005
Triple H & John Cena - Backlash 2006
Rated RKO VS DX - New Years Revolution 2007
Elimination Chamber 2011
Dolph Ziggler - Royal Rumble 2011
Alberto Del Rio, Kane, Rey Mysterio - TLC 2010
Shawn Michaels - Royal Rumble 2005
Kurt Angle - King Of The Ring 2001
Highlights of 2010 Rumble Match
Undertaker & Batista - Armageddon 2007

I know they would chose some different matches but they should do another three disc DVD because he deserves it and it could easily be done.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

HHH was fucking awesome in that.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ownage™;9577734 said:


> HHH was fucking awesome in that.


It was also another example of a blood, and I mean A LOT of blood, being highly effective in a hot main event match.

Everyone was good in that match though. Even Lita.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Speaking of Edge, how big would Magnum TA have been? Starrcade 86 wouldve been his night wouldnt it?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm not completely sure about the history there but didn't Barry Windham and Ron Garvin get elevated to World Title programs with Flair after Magnum was taken out of the business? I know Garvin had like a one month World Title reign during that period, well in '87.

They really didn't find 'their guy' until Sting was put over huge by Flair in '88.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Magnum was supposed to be the embodiment of what the NWA was and was going to be. A man's man. So much different than Sting.

Remarkable though, both men were considered to be the successors of Flair. Both were like him, yet in different ways.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Clique said:


> It was also another example of a blood, and I mean A LOT of blood, being highly effective in a hot main event match.
> 
> Everyone was good in that match though. Even Lita.


What I was going to say. That blade job was sick. It still makes my stomach lurch when I watch Trips in the STFU and the blood is just flowing from his head right onto Cena's hands. His white wristbands were completely stained red in seconds lol. Gross. But a great match. Lita taking the spinebuster I think was pretty cool too.


----------



## cab12345 (Apr 13, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> There were rumors of a new Edge DVD before this but I think they should do one for sure now. Disc one could be a documentary since Edge didn't get yet and the other two discs could be matches that were not on Decade Of Decadence. Here are matches I think should be included.
> 
> Alberto Del Rio - Wrestlemania 27
> Chris Jericho - Wrestlemania 26 & Extreme Rules 2010
> ...


He does deserve it and that would be a great dvd.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Still kinda weird thinking that I'll never see Edge wrestle again (possibly). He made his debut at Summerslam 98, which is the exact day that I first watched wrestling. I caught the Sunday recap show they used to do, can't remember the name, but they were promoting Summerslam for later on in the night, I remember asking my mom what time zone we were in because I wanted to watch it. That Sunday Night Heat show leading into Summerslam is what got me hooked. So in a way, I've grown up with Edge being there. I'm not a huge fan of him, but I really did enjoy him for the most part, particularly his 01/02 run. Thanks again Edge!


----------



## Stone Cold Heart (Apr 9, 2011)

How would you people rate Austin vs Rock at Wrestlemania 15?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Very lowly.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't like it at all. 2nd worst match together that I've seen from them IIRC.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It's ALRIGHT but nowhere near their best. The most generous rating I'd give it is ***.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Definitely the worst match of the 3 they had at Wrestlemania. Probably one of the worst matches they've ever had against each other.

Wrestlemania 15 sucked.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Austin in 1999 wasn't very pretty on the whole (he needed that surgery near year's end badly) and Rock didn't get substantially better as an all-around worker until about a year later opposite Triple H. That said, the match isn't a travesty and the storyline is coherent, but as with a lot of things around that time, the referee gimmick just ages quite poorly. A lot of the midsection of the match where they go around the arena like every PPV main event at that time is dross.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Just got my Edge DVD in the post A Decade of Decadence for £6.99 not bad at all

Silvervision have had some pretty nice deals lately. I'm sure Edge will get another DVD set out before long but it's nice to have them all!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I wasn't a fan of much of 99's matches, but that's off the top of my head. There's bound to have been classics that I've just forgotten about, there always is.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

1999 was a bad year for WWE in terms of wrestling action soap opera. There are only few good - great matches from the year. The I Quit match between Rock and Sock and No Mercy 1999 career-making Ladder match are two of the best from that year.

1998 and 1999 didn't have classic matches. 2000 and 2001 made up for that. Since then, WWE has delivered a few classics every year.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Crespo4000 said:


> Just got my Edge DVD in the post A Decade of Decadence for £6.99 not bad at all
> 
> Silvervision have had some pretty nice deals lately. I'm sure Edge will get another DVD set out before long but it's nice to have them all!


£6.99 is a brilliant price for it, considering I paid near enough £20 for it about a year ago.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Stone Cold Heart said:


> How would you people rate Austin vs Rock at Wrestlemania 15?


 *


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

WM 15 match might have sucked... but it could have been worse. Rebellion 2001. Now THAT was a piece of trash between them. Urgh.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Razor King said:


> 1999 was a bad year for WWE in terms of wrestling action soap opera. There are only few good - great matches from the year. The I Quit match between Rock and Sock and No Mercy 1999 career-making Ladder match are two of the best from that year.
> 
> 1998 and 1999 didn't have classic matches. 2000 and 2001 made up for that. Since then, WWE has delivered a few classics every year.


Can't believe I forgot the Rock/Mankind match, it's one of my favourites ever - just for the chairshots. Big fan of the ladder match too.


----------



## Stone Cold Heart (Apr 9, 2011)

Do you think the main event at WM15 been better if it was something along the lines of Austin/Mankind since they had a great feud in 1998.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

rock/austin wm15 - ** 3/4


----------



## Stone Cold Heart (Apr 9, 2011)

I really like Austin vs Undertaker - Summerslam 1998 their best meeting.

***1/2.


I love the 2 Eddie Guerrero DVD's. Eddie is my favourite wrestler of all time and if you own these two DVDs then you have won because it has all of Eddie's best matches.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I love the WM15 match, seen it a few times and I always enjoy it. **** from me.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I hate the Highway to Hell Match too. Terrible, sloppy encounter overall.

Echo Cal's sentiments on Austin|Rock Rebellion, but it was a very insignificant match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, Undertaker/Austin from SS 98 was awful. Austin getting knocked out in the first few minutes didn't help it I'm sure.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

On the upside, it was one of Taker's only clean losses in history


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The loss to Batista at Cyber Sunday was better.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I wasnt really a fan of that match tbh. AT that point i was starting to feel the rivalry had run its course and the match itself didnt click that well.

Maybe it was the Austin as a ref dynamic.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

CS match is my favourite from their series, second best behind WM too. Love all of their matches from 07. Shame the SD ones in 08 didn't live up to the previous ones... and don't even get me started on the "chairs" match lol.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol chairs match.

"That was cheating playa, so tonight, u gonna face, THE UNDERTAKER. O wait nevermind you already are. continue playa"

Best Taker/Tista match for me was Mania followed by LMS


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Chairs match, where chairs are legal. Just don't do any illegal moves with it though!!! :lmao

Matt Striker's commentary was hilarious too. Apparently it was THE most dangerous match Undertaker had been in. Screw being surrounded by FIRE or getting buried alive...

Order of Undertaker/Batista matches when I reviewed their series:

Matches in order of best to worst:

WrestleMania 23 - ****1/2
Cyber Sunday 2007 - ****1/4
Backlash 2007 - ****1/4
Survivor Series 2007 - ****1/4
Smackdown 11/05/2007 - ***3/4
Smackdown 18/04/2008 - ***1/4
Smackdown 24/04/2008 - ***


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Austin as the referee was unneeded, yes. With Batista and Undertaker in the ring, that was just a stupid decision to make.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I just felt "ok, this is austin in the ring, cool, but whats the point?". He didnt really have a major history or story with either one. Edge, triple H, Shawn, they mightve worked. But with Austin it was simply a use of his starpower.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

It was just one of the many pointless add on stipulations thrown onto the match to make fans feel part of the show at Cyber Sunday. "Yey we canz choosed teh referreee for teh match! I R biying dis ppV!"


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Almost all of Undertaker and Austin's matches together were underwhelming. That SummerSlam 1998 match is just poor in all respects.


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

I was watching my WrestleMania box set, and I just realize why do people like old WWF so much? (WrestleMania 1 - 9) I never really found any joy in watching these matches. 1 punch or 1 kick sends the crowd into a frenzy..why are people so worked up on these boring matches? I like anything after WM 9.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Razor King said:


> Almost all of Undertaker and Austin's matches together were underwhelming. That SummerSlam 1998 match is just poor in all respects.


I love the Judgment Day '01 No Holds Barred match and the Fully Loaded First Blood. I think both are great actually. JR's commentary on the former was hilarious.

Still can't fully get into the Backlash '02 match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Razor King said:


> Almost all of Undertaker and Austin's matches together were underwhelming. That SummerSlam 1998 match is just poor in all respects.


Yeah, the match itself wasn't the greatest, but it wasn't as bad as people make it out to be, and the atmosphere of the match itself more than makes up for it. I really liked the match and how it really felt like an epic clash between the two biggest superstars in the WWE, which they were at the time. I give it a low ***3/4, it was an entertaining brawl with as I said, an amazing atmosphere. Sloppy? Yeah, but there were reasons for that.

But I do completely agree with what you said in that for almost all of Taker/Austin's matches, they were underwhelming. I mean even though I liked the Summerslam 1998 match... with how it was hyped up and how well it was built it up... it felt like there should have been a lot more.

Taker/Batista Cyber Sunday I have at ****. Behind their Mania encounter, and I'd put it very slightly above their LMS match. Austin as ref was unneeded but it was cool to see him and Taker in the same ring. Batista beating Taker clean was a smart choice as it really showed Batista could beat anyone in a one on one match, and is in the same league as Taker (kayfabe wise).


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I love the Batista/Taker WM23 match, might have to watch it again tonight.


----------



## Soul On Fire (May 9, 2007)

I've been watching a lot of 2000 and 2001 recently. So many good PPVS, sadly the alliance in 2001 had to have WWF superstars be on there side. 

2000 was the year of The Rock, after he won the Royal Rumble he just kept rising. And then 2001 became Austins year, his final great run as WWF champ. Sadly we'll never see anymore good years like that.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Soul On Fire said:


> 2000 was the year of The Rock, after he won the Royal Rumble he just kept rising. And then 2001 became Austins year, his final great run as WWF champ. Sadly we'll never see anymore good years like that.


You mean you weren't head over heels for the reigns of Sheamus, Jack Swagger and The Miz?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, Sheamus had a pretty good year in terms of match quality. He barely got any chances but he damn well impressed me


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I thought Swagger's match quality as World Champion was better than both of Sheamus' reigns. Sheamus is decent but I didn't enjoy either of his reigns on Raw (match-wise or character). I liked him most in his feuds with Triple H and Morrison.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I barely noticed the reign. I was just talking about how he got a good match out of face Orton.
A miracle.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Swagger had two good matches with face Orton.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't remember them having a good Match, they didn't seem to have any chemistry together. But i really dig Sheamus, he is a unique dude who can talk and more importantly is good in the Ring, he just looks vicious out there, totally destroying his Opponent, and i really hope he will have a couple of PPV Matches with Mistico, Sheamus always does good with the smaller Guys, as he can totally destroy them, but is also willing to sell, and so you have a natural story of the underdog, just that i would enjoy Sheamus winning and keeping the Belt for a while even though that is unlikely.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Haven't see a lot of his work since i'm really low on watching Wrasslin these days but I enjoy Sheamus for the same reasons.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sheamus got a GREAT match from face Orton


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Sheamus/Orton was the one match-up Orton's had where he had legitimate chemistry with someone in I don't know how long. Made all the more astonishing because Orton practically never has chemistry with "new guys."

The Summerslam match, minus the predictable, pedestrian finish, is rock solid. Not the flashiest match you'll find but the psychology is truthful and tight. Their work together (and Sheamus overall) in the Night of Champions sixpack is fun as hell. And the HIAC match is severely underrated. Also saw a very, very good cage match, easily the best WWE cage match I've seen since Hardy/Punk, at a house show between them right after the HIAC match.

It's too bad they've botched Sheamus so badly, and he didn't draw anything, because watching him improve and adapt to the WWE main event style was one of 2010's wre... er, in-ring highlights.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I disliked Sheamus until the last summer, then suddenly he became awesome. Easily Top 3 in WWE, just the total package guy.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Still waiting for the Sheamus/Danielson PPV match they promised us.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Wrestlemania 10

Bret Hart vs Owen Hart

Fantastic match as people already know, one of the best openers of all time. Some great chain wrestling along with some great storytelling and selling too. You can tell that the two brothers knew each other like the back of their hand because there aren't many wrestlers that have as much chemistry as they do. Owen gets the win with the rollup, which would lead to the feud continuing.
****3/4

Mixed Tag Match
Doink The Clown and Dink vs Bam Bam Bigelow and Luna Vachon

Fun enough match that did its job in that it was a fun comic relief match to cool the crowd down after the seriousness of the family feud in the first match. Bigelow and Luna got the win when Bigelow hit a Diving Headbutt from the top rope onto Doink.
** 

Falls Count Anywhere Match
''Macho Man'' Randy Savage vs Crush

Good stuff and quite an innovative match with them fighting backstage for the first time. I think it was the first match that used this stipulation in WWF and while it was a little different in that after a three count, the person that had just been pinned had ten seconds to get back into the ring for the match to continue. Savage got the win when he tied Crush up, preventing him from getting back into the ring. 
**3/4

WWF Womens Championship
Alundra Blayze vs Leilani Kai

Short match that was fine for what it was and did its job in showcasing the reignited womens division. Blayze showed some decent offence and got the win with a German Suplex. 
**

WWF Tag Team Championships
The Quebecers vs Men On A Mission

Solid match, better than I expected with some good double team spots from The Quebecers. The match ended when the Quebecers were counted out after deciding to leave the ring when they were being dominated. 
**1/2

WWF Championship
Special Referee: Mr. Perfect
Yokozuna vs Lex Luger

Not a great match. It started off decently with Luger on the offensive but soon tailed off into quite a slow, boring match that was full of long restholds as Yokozuna had to conserve energy for his second match later in the night. Of course, he had to do that considering his size to be able to work the match later, its just that it didn't make for a very good match. Luger hit the Bionic Forearm and had the win but was disqualified by referee Perfect after he threw Jim Cornette into the ring and when he turned heel and refused to count.
*1/2

Adam Bomb vs Earthquake

Don't really know what the point of this was really, didn't seem to be any major reason for it to be there Anyway, it lasted 30 seconds with Earthquake getting the win after his splash. 
1/2*

Ladder Match for the WWF Intercontinental Championship
Razor Ramon vs Shawn Michaels

Great match and of course one of the most innovative matches of all-time. It holds up quite well for the most part and of course, the Michaels crossbody from the top of the Ladder is one of the most well known shots of all-time. Ramon got the win when Michaels got his leg followed by his arm tangled in the ropes to become the undisputed Intercontinental Champion.
****1/2

WWF Championship
Special Referee: ''Rowdy'' Roddy Piper
Yokozuna vs Bret Hart 

Solid enough main event that consisted of Bret beating on Yokozuna and trying to get him down. This was the culmination of a year long feud that began the year before when Yoko took the title from Bret at Wrestlemania 9 and this was where Bret got his revenge, beating Yoko after he slipped going for a Banzai Drop and winning the title. 
**3/4

Overall Rating: This was a good show and is obviously one of the more memorable Manias with the fantastic Bret/Owen and Ramon/Michaels matches, the innovation of the Ladder and Falls Count Anywhere matches and also the Bret Hart title win. The rest of the card didn't really matter but it was decent enough anyway. 8/10.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Still waiting for the Sheamus/Danielson PPV match they promised us.


Hm... well, feel free to keep waiting, but I wouldn't advise holding your breath  

I was just thinking about something regarding Taker/HHH that I loved, that really pulled me into the tombstone by HHH false finish that had me believing the streak was over... and that was JR. He made that moment perfect... he didn't oversell it, he simply said something like "A tombstone, bitter irony for Undertaker..." I could be way off, but basically he made a statement about it, and then let the viewers at home sink it in as the ref counted the 1-2-thrKICK OUT! But yeah, it was great. Had Cole been there shouting his ass off "TOMBSTONE! THAT'S IT! STREAK OVER! STREAK OVER! REST IN PEACE UNDERTAKER!!!!" I probably wouldn't have believed the streak was ending there. Shows how much WWE needs JR.

... and yeah, that was way off topic, but I don't think I ever mentioned and I really liked that about that false finish and subconsciously sold me on it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Gotta say, I like the cover. Although I'm kinda suprised they featured Sting and Flair on the cover, but then again idk who else they'd put on it.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Gotta say, I like the cover. Although I'm kinda suprised they featured Sting and Flair on the cover, but then again idk who else they'd put on it.


i like the cover to it's gonna be a good best of set. But why in the hell is the NWO pic from their 2002 WWF run. Couldn't they find a good WCW one


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Swagger really did have good matches but they stopped his push. His match with Orton at Extreme Rules was quite good. I have it at ***1/2.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> Hm... well, feel free to keep waiting, but I wouldn't advise holding your breath
> 
> I was just thinking about something regarding Taker/HHH that I loved, that really pulled me into the tombstone by HHH false finish that had me believing the streak was over... and that was JR. He made that moment perfect... he didn't oversell it, he simply said something like "A tombstone, bitter irony for Undertaker..." I could be way off, but basically he made a statement about it, and then let the viewers at home sink it in as the ref counted the 1-2-thrKICK OUT! But yeah, it was great. Had Cole been there shouting his ass off "TOMBSTONE! THAT'S IT! STREAK OVER! STREAK OVER! REST IN PEACE UNDERTAKER!!!!" I probably wouldn't have believed the streak was ending there. Shows how much WWE needs JR.
> 
> ... and yeah, that was way off topic, but I don't think I ever mentioned and I really liked that about that false finish and subconsciously sold me on it.


Thank you. I haven't heard JR's commentary for the match but when I saw that it was he and Lawler announcing for it in the Georgia Dome I knew I couldn't wait to actually watch the match on DVD. 

Last year I was at WM 26 in Phoenix and I'll always be glad I was because when I viewed the DVD of that show about six weeks later, and heard Michael Cole's horrid announcing during the main event, I was almost sickened. The guy practically ruined HBK/Taker II with his unbelievably melodramatic, overdone "IT'S OVER!" crap every single time there was a pin attempt--until, naturally, with the final pin which was for the one, two, three. Wish Shawn and Taker had gotten their wish to have JR announce that match, because honestly it's always going to be marred as a complete marriage of audio and visual artistic realization due to Cole being so horrendous.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I often can't stand Michael Cole on commentary but in the Taker/HBK WM26 match I like when he says, "Undertaker wants to dig the burial plot on Shawn Michaels' career!" and I also like, "No one wants The Streak to end, no one wants the career to end -- something has to GIVE at WRESTLEMANIA!"

But I do wish JR called HBK's final match. Hopefully he calls Taker's last match and he better be there for Rock/Cena next year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Those are a couple of good lines. Probably fed to him.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

re: 1999. Crappy year for wrestling worldwide, not just WWF. I mean they were particularly bad but try and watch a shit otn of stuff from everywhere in 1999 and pick a bona fide WOTY. Hard stuff. Anyway on the topic of that, I find the term "classic" beign brought up, and I gotta say it really seems like my definiteion of a wrestling "classic" is a heel of a lot different that most peoples. Like I'd say there hasn't been ten or so classics in the past ten years while some feel there have multiple each year. 

re: Austin/Taker, I like Fully Loaded 1999, but that's about it. I might have a bias for it since Taker says "yurr gonna bleed, boy" in the middle though. Great bloody quote.

re: Michael Cole. Never been a good commentator. Never will be a good commentator. Leave now.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Defining classic is more important than star ratings.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

now that's just a lie and a *1/4 post (not a classic).


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

re: Yeah1993. Yeah1993.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

WWE Survivor Series 2006 Review










_Bonus Match from Survivor Series 1987_
*Hulk Hogan, Bam Bam Bigelow, Paul Orndorff, Ken Patera, and Don Muraco vs. Andre The Giant, Rick Rude, One Man Gang, Butch Reed, and King Kong Bundy*

So they put Hogan and Andre on opposing sides and the whole match was really about them getting the chance to go against each other. The buzz in the building when they stepped into the ring for the first time together was awesome. That dynamic was done well but I hate to say that I didn't like the make up of the heel team, far too many big guys on that team. Thank God they had Rick Rude to take all the bumps for the heels during the first half of the match. Some of the moves that the Big Guys were doing were impressive and made this a lot better than I thought it was going to be. 

The climax of the match had to be Hogan and Andre getting in the ring together for the first time since Wrestlemania. The crowd went crazy but it didn't last very long as Hogan was forced to the outside and counted out. Big let down for the fans but I thought it really made everyone a lot more excited for the eventual rematch between them. 

Bam Bam was the star of this match. He sold really well for the big guys when it was down to him and Hogan and he was awesome playing an underdog face when he was left on his own. 

Very old school match, I would have liked the earlier eliminations to have more meaning but once some of the dead wait was taken care off this got very good. I thought the match told fantastic story though and featured some of the best big men ever. 
****1/2*



*Ric Flair, Ron Simmons, Dusty Rhodes, and Sergant Slaughter w/Arn Anderson vs. The Spirit Squash w/Mitch*

The wrestling was rather poor but it was still a lot of fun to watch. The Spirit Squad was obnoxious but they were supposed to be and I have to say that they did the best with the stupid gimmick they were given. Aside from Flair the legends really didn't impress me very much but Flair did a great job when he was in the ring. Lots of fun and the crowd seemed to enjoy it. Don't know if Flair single handily beating 3 guys in the Spirit Squad was the best idea though...
****










_
United States Championship Match_
*Chris Benoit(c) vs. Chavo Guerrero w/Vickie Guerrero*

Everything they did looked great in the ring and I loved what they tried to do with Vickie. Benoit was having a hard time accepting how Chavo and Vickie had changed and you could see him getting more and more annoyed with her as the match wore on. the ending was the first of many "injured" that Vickie would go on to suffer and I think she would end up in a kneck brace for years because of the bump she took... The physicality also went great with the story they were trying to tell. Benoit never disappoints in the ring. 
****1/4*


_WWE Women's Championship Match_
*Lita(c) vs. Mickie James*

This was also Lita's retirement match and I liked how she said she couldn't wait to leave with the title in front of fans that were the most insulting to her (the show was on Philly). I was happy to see that the crowd got into the match much more than a normal Divas match/ Granted they booed the hell out of Lita and called her a "Crack Whore" but that's what she wanted judging from her interview before this match. In fact I'll give Lita a lot of credit in that she did a bunch of cool moves but still came across as a total bitch. Good to see her put Mickie James over in her last match as well. Good divas match.
***1/4*












Post match was funny (Lita's reactions made it funny, Cryme Tyme just did what they do all the time). I see Lita took the Jericho way to leave and went out without any dignity.



*Matt Hardy, Jeff Hardy, CM Punk, Shawn Michaels, and Triple H vs. Mike Knox, Johnny Nitro, Gregory Helms, Randy Orton, and Edge*

:lmao This is one of the funniest squashes I've ever seen. From Mike Knox being eliminated right off the bat and Shawn asking, "Who was that?" to the end that saw Randy Orton alone against all 5 of his opponents and jumping into the crowd and trying to run away. 90% of the match was the heels getting their asses kicked but I thought it actually worked really well. The crowd seemed to love it and I was entertained. Really hard to rate as the wrestling really wasn't all that great and this really isn't good in the normal definition of a good match but it gets 5* for entertainment. I'll just meet somewhere in the middle and tell everyone that it's hilarious and worth a watch.
*****










_
First Blood Match:_
*Mr. Kennedy vs. Undertaker*

The only way Undertaker could have worked this match smarter was if he just grabbed a knife and started slashing at Kennedy. I loved how he would take shots at the fact to bust him open and when Kennedy protected his face he would hit him in the ribs or kidney. Sort of like a boxer going for body shots to get his opponent to lower his guard so he can hit the knockout punch. I thought it was a really good brawl that ended a little too soon. Still very enjoyable and built the rest of the feud up nicely. 
*****










*John Cena, Bobby Lashley, RVD, Sabu, and Kane vs. Umaga, Big Show, Test, Finlay, and MVP*

Well the first 3 minutes were awesome with Umaga going insane and the everything else just being in a state of general havoc. Sabu didn't botch anything either which was a minor miracle. However the rest of the match was forgettable. It wasn't bad and I liked that they kept things moving quickly with the eliminations being so close to each other. If this was on the undercard I would be fine with it but for the position on the card I was expecting more. 
***3/4*











_
World Heavyweight Championship Match_
*Booker T(c) w/Sharmell vs. Bastista*

I refuse to believe this was a PPV main event. This reminded me of something I would see at a house show, they went out there and did there stuff but there was nothing to make this match special. No emotion, just Batista beating up Booker T before he won. Seriously, Booker looked like he was out of his league. To make matters worse the PPV ended at 2 hours and 37 minutes yet the main event lasted 14 minutes. I was hoping they could bring up the intensity since Batista had been chasing the title for months and this was his last shot at it but that just didn't happen. 
***1/4*









Not such a great show here. I mean some fun matches and everything but nothing all that great. When the bonus match is the best match on your DVD there is a problem. Not something I would go out of my way to see at all.


----------



## Stone Cold Heart (Apr 9, 2011)

What would people rate Diesel vs Shawn at Wrestlemania 11?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

***1/2

Great match.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

Stone Cold Heart said:


> What would people rate Diesel vs Shawn at Wrestlemania 11?


I'm with JoeRulz, ***1/2. It's one of the few Nash matches I can actually enjoy.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I thought it was better than you could expect, Shawn was the heart of the Match and made Diesel look good would rated it 7.5/10


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd say around the ***1/2 mark sounds about right, not seen it for a long time but I enjoyed it the last time that I did. Never really disliked Nash/Diesel, enjoyed a few of his matches.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Wrestlemania 27 Review

*Alberto Del Rio VS Edge*
It was really weird knowing I was watching Edge's last match and sad as well. The match kept a good overall pace and was pretty entertaining. Christian and Brodus Clay not getting to involved was a good thing in my opinion. Edge pulling out the Edgucator was nice to see as well since he doesn't use it to often.
11:08 ***1/4

*Cody Rhodes VS Rey Mysterio*
I was looking forward to this match and it didn't disappoint. Cody showed why he could be a future main event guy and Mysterio proved that he can still contribute to a great match. Rey putting Cody's mask on and using it as a battering ram was creative and a nice spot. I think the crowd actually expected Rey to kick out of cross Rhodes but thankfully he didn't and Cody got the deserved win.
11:59 ***1/2

*The Corre VS Big Show & Kane & Santino & Kofi Kingston*
There isn't much to say because it was so short but it was entertaining while it lasted.
1:34 1/4*

*CM Punk VS Randy Orton*
Besides Rhodes/Mysterio this was the only other match I was excited for based on the feud. I thought it was a good match but I think it was a poor idea to have Punk attack Orton with the wrench on Raw. This may have flowed better if he just worked on Orton's knee during the match. I did like the end though because even though you saw it coming that RKO was awesome.
14:43 ***1/4

*Michael Cole VS Jerry Lawler*
This match was awful and got way to much time. Cole working on King's ankle for over five minutes almost put me to sleep. This wasn't as bad as Bret/Vince from the year before but it belongs in the same discussion. This match getting more time than Rhodes/Mysterio and ADR/Edge is a travesty.
13:46 1/2*

*Triple H VS The Undertaker*
Clearly these guys put on an entertaining match but it was filled with spots and that was about it. They didn't build to anything and hell Taker didn't even do old school. When they broke the cole mine in the first five minutes I knew what I was getting. Taker kicking out of three pedigrees and a tombstone was just stupid. I understand you wanted to show his determination but they went over board. I was reminded of Savage/Warrior at Wrestlemania 7 because Savage kicked out of so many of Warrior's finishers that it became silly. I really hope these two don't have another match next year because I have no interest in watching this kind of match again. If I was rating off wrestling alone this would get **3/4 but it was very entertaining for most of it so that is not the rating I gave. However I feel that anything above what I gave would have overrated it.
29:23 ****

*Dolph Ziggler & Laycool VS John Morrison & Trish Stratus & Snookie*
This short and sweet no need to have it last that long. I have to give credit to McCool though because her work with Trish was very good.
3:16 *

*The Miz VS John Cena*
Mr. Average came to play in all his glory on this night. If someone wants to know why Miz can't be a top notch in ring competitor and taken seriously then go watch this match. I have seen a lot of people blame Cena but I don't think it was his fault. It doesn't matter how many awesome promo videos you give a guy if he just doesn't have it and Miz doesn't have it. The match should have had Rock down there from the start to at least beat up Riley and keep him from getting involved.
15:20 **1/2

*Overall:* For a normal PPV I could give a 7 and be ok but this is Mania and it has to be held to higher standards and the feuds were mostly crap and the main event was crap so I give it a 4. I suggest just watching the four good matches and leaving the rest alone.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

The Miz has 'it' in abundance - that's why even with some shitty booking he's managed to cement himself as a bona fide main eventer. Haven't seen wrestlemania but neither Miz nor Cena are exactly ring generals so I wasn't exactly expecting a classic.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I wasn't expecting a classic either and I didn't get one. The problem is that the match was average and the Miz has yet to prove that he can have a great singles match, which I think is a problem if he is ever going to maintain his main event status once he drops the title.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

True but look at what he was like when he started. If he can improve that much again and he strikes me someone who really wants to then he'll be just fine. He'll probably never be a great worker but then neither is Cena yet he has worked himself up to a standard where he can have standout bouts.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Miz hasn't improved in the ring that much if at all since late 2007 when he started teaming with Morrison. Cena can peform in a **** match and has proven so many times throughout his career. Miz's best match is a ***1/4 match that was a triple threat that Morrison and Danielson pretty much carried. This may be the worst Mania main event I have ever seen. It is not a good thing when your WWE Champion is being out worked by at least twenty other guys right now in the company.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I saw Miz drastically improve ring-wise during his feud with Kofi. I'm pretty confident he can reach a Cena-esque level especially given how green Cena was at one point. Neither are naturally gifted wrestlers but hard work can still take you to a good standard and Miz at least has personality in the ring which will be highly beneficial as he strives to improve.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Your WWE Champion shouldn't still need a lot of improvement though. He has been with the company for six years and still isn't at the level Cena was just a year into his WWE run. Miz did show guys though that if you kiss ass and do all the press possible you can be WWE Champion even if you are an average wrestler.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Cena was a worse wrestler when he first won the title. And Miz took the bull by the horns - he was booked badly but he kept making the most of his opportunities, cut some star making promos and now he is a deserved main eventer. Midcarders should watch what he did and try to do the same. Miz is a star because he believes he is a star and he carries that aura around with him.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Miz didn't become Champion for being pound for pound the most legit best Wrestler. His Mouth got him where he is today, which is okay i guess, am not a huge fan of his....room for improvment is there. I mean he has been getting better, but as soon as you are the Face of the Company, the Champ, you should kick your ass to become as good as possible, step up your game, like when Cena or Batista became Champions, every Month you would see them improve, Miz is also one of those Guys who Doesn't have the expirience that's why he will have to get better while being Champion, but fuck if this is all, then it's for sure not enough.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've heard nothing but good things about The Miz and his work ethic and he has improved incredibly since '06. Honestly he's entertaining enough for me to enjoy his title reign. Only people on Raw I'd rather see it on are Punk or Sheamus.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm a strange man, I actually like The Miz's in-ring work (simple work and good story telling) and dislike his character, his mic work and talking. He's just annoying and boring.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of Miz's clothesline in the corner.

Edit: Batista/HBK from ONS '08 is one hell of a match. Big fan.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Recently Watched Rumble 2001 and No Way Out 2001:
*
WWF Royal Rumble 2001*

1.Match
WWF Tag Team Championship
Tag Team
Edge & Christian © vs. The Dudley Boyz

7.0/10

2.Match
WWF Intercontinental Championship
Ladder
Chris Benoit © Vs Chris Jericho

8.5/10

3.Match
WWF Womans Championship
Single
Ivory © vs. Chyna

5.0/10

4.Match
WWF Heavyweight Championship
Single
Kurt Angle © vs. Triple H

7.5/10

Main Event
30 Man Royal Rumble

6.5/10

A very nice and entertaining Event, the Rumble was unique in it's way but not the greatest. Ladder Match was the highlight and i really enjoyed it. Also HHH vs Angle was pretty good.

*WWF No Way Out 2001*

1.Match
WWF Hardcore Championship
Hardcore
Raven © vs. The Big Show

5.0/10

2.Match
WWF Intercontinental Championship
Fatal 4 Way
Chris Jericho © vs. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit vs. X-Pac

8.0/10

3.Match
Single
Trish Stratus vs. Stephanie McMahon

6.5/10

4.Match
3 Stages of Hell
Single
Streetfight
Steel Cage
Triple H vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin

6.0/10

5.Match
Single
Steven Richards vs. Jerry Lawler

2.0/10

6.Match
WWF World Tag Team Championship
3 Way Tables
The Dudley Boyz © vs. The Undertaker & Kane vs. Edge & Christian

5.0/10

Main Event
WWF Heavyweight Championship
Single
Kurt Angle © vs. The Rock

7.5/10


In All also a entertaining Event, but with surprises, good and bad. I watched HHH vs SCSA a few Years ago and it was even then not the greatest Match, but for all the built up i find it to be dissapointing, it wasn't exciting at all, while it was Ring wise very good it wasn't really, how should i put this, it was too long, and i couldn't get into it. Also Stephanie vs Trish was surprisingly pretty nice, i will probably get flamed for putting it over the Austin Match but it was real, it looked real like a fight should and it had quiet some nice near falls and such. The IC Match stole the Show, it had cool spots, i didn't know who was gonna win and really got intoit, rooting for Eddie, some great stuff here. Lawler Match was awful for a awful Storyline. Main Event was good, and the rest pretty forgetable.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

3 stages of hell was a great match, imo. And I think the '01 rumble match is one of the better ones.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I normally don't mind long Matches but it was dragged on...I didn't enjoy it but to each his own. Rumble was fine really.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Batista/Michaels from ONS was fantastic. I enjoyed a whole lot more than I ever thought I would prior to watching it. **** from me.

Rumble 01 is a top 5 favorite PPV for me. The tag match was solid. Benoit/Jericho was beautiful **** 1/2. Honestly don't remember too much about Angle/HHH, and the Rumble was fun. Kane dominated, and Austin/Rock interaction towards the end when they were on the opposite sides of the ring staring each other down was electric.

Haven't seen all of NWO 01. The 3SOH match I rated at ***** upon my 2nd viewing, only other match I had at a full ***** was Chi Town Rumble with Flair/Steamboat. I tried re-watching the 3SOH a few months ago and couldn't get into it at all, I cut it off about 10 min into it. I need to re-watch it, see how it holds up.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd have 3SOH at around ****1/2, mainly as it is one of my favourite matches of all time and I enjoyed most of it.

What's everyone's favourite matches btw? Not what you'd class as the best, just ones you enjoyed the most. This should give away what styles people prefer.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I really couldn't name just one.

Dean Malenko vs Eddie Guerrero for the Television Title at a ECW Show, i know they had many Matches there but i can't remember which show cause my PC recently had a virus and all my Listings and stuff are gone and i have to restart again, i probably could name it if Nameof the Event is mentioned.

Eddie & Love Mashine vs Octagon & El Hijo at When Worlds Collide 94

Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio at Halloween Havoc and at Mania 21(even though very short)

Bret Hart vs The Undertaker One Night Only 97

Bret Hart vs Backlund KOTR 94

Bret Hart vs SCSA at Series 96

HBK vs SCSA KOTR 97

Batista vs Cena Slam 08

Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho at Bash

And those are just a few, you couldn't make me choose between them, also i actually rate the Matches how i liked them, regardless of anything.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

My absolute favourite match ever is also the match I consider to be the greatest matches ever; HBK Vs Undertaker HIAC .


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

My favorite match is RVD vs. Jerry Lynn from Living Dangerously 99. I have a lot of others I'd put up there with it, but something about Lynn/Rvd I just absolutely love.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

My favorites go as followed:

Orton vs Cena vs HBK vs Edge - Backladh 07
Austin vs Rock - WM X7
Armageddon HIAC 2000
Kurt Angle vs The Rock vs Undertaker - Vengeance '02
CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy TLC - SummerSlam '09
Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels - WM XIX
Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels - No Mercy '08
Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - The Bash '09
Kurt Angle vs Eddie Guerrero - WM XX
Eddie Guerrero vs Brock Lesnar - No Way Out '04


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well I'm gonna try out a new grading system I just made, and see how it goes. I had Austin/HHH at ***** and the third or fourth best match of the last decade.

How this grading system works:
40% is in-ring action
20% is Storytelling
20% is Psychology
10% is Emotion 
10% is whatever else comes into my mind... probably unique, impressive spots, atmosphere, crowd reaction, something that made the match stand out. This is where bias towards wrestlers will most likely come into play.
----
96-100- *****
81-95- ****
61-80- ***
41-60- **
21-40- *
<5- DUD

The points for each category are out of the percent number I listed above for each category, so keep that in mind:

Austin/HHH 3SOH:
40 pts in-ring
19 pts storytelling
19 pts psychology
8 pts emotion (poor Austin, and HHH at the time winning this the way he did... I'm sure there was a lot of emotion there)
10 pts other (The match was just fantastic... never really got dull, and it's always a treat to watch... and loved the ending as it didn't make Austin look weak, but gave HHH the win he needed to propel him into his feud with Taker)
Total: 96 pts= *****- So it still holds up 

And actually, since Taker/Austin was discussed earlier, I'm gonna try the grading on their Summerslam 98 match:

25 pts in ring (it was a good, entertaining brawl, but nothing great, and did get sloppy at times due to Austin I believe getting a concussion, and maybe Taker too)
17 pts storytelling (the match was what it was hyped up to be. A clash of epic proportions. The two biggest badasses in WWE at the time clashing for the richest prize in the business, and Taker turning Kane's help away really added to it... and then Austin beating Taker fair and square solidified Austin at the top if there was any doubt in anyone's mind).
10 pts psychology 
5 pts emotion (the match wasn't about emotion... it was about seeing who the best was, and Austin did that)
10 pts other (The crowd was epic, the build up was epic, the excitement was epic... yeah...)
Total: 67 pts= ***1/4 (This match went down from 4 stars, interesting... still overall a very good match)

Alright, lastly, I want to try Taker/HHH from WM27 with this method, and see if it goes higher than the 3 star rating I put it at:

15 pts in ring (Most of the grade comes from the brawling at the start, though it did feel a bit sloppy at points, but the match made itself clear it wasn't about the wrestling/brawling throughout... though that doesn't work for me)
18 pts storytelling (It was the two biggest legends in WWE going at it at Mania... HHH would die trying to end the streak, and Taker would die trying to keep it. HHH threw everything at Taker, but Taker as he's shown in the past just won't be beaten)
20 pts psychology (Triple H brutalized Undertaker to end the streak, which also goes in with the story and how Triple H would be remorseless against Taker... even though by the end it seemed he was doubting himself... and Taker's selling really made that work)
8 pts emotion (The tombstone moment made me jump out of my chair and become a kid against for the moment... and Taker winning was a real sigh of relief with how dominant Triple H was throughout the match)
10 pts other (The atmosphere, the shocks, the thought that Taker's streak could end at one point, the somewhat unique finish to Taker's match... Taker's selling alone makes up the ten points, Taker diving over the top rope, and Triple H taking that sick backdrop from )
Total: 71 pts= ***1/2... so it went up...

I actually really using this system. It's fun seeing how a match I just watched and put a rating on goes compared to when I break it down piece by piece and put more weight different weight on things I prefer more in a match.


----------



## Stone Cold Heart (Apr 9, 2011)

Which wud u consider superior?
Bret Hart vs Diesal - Survivor Series

HBK vs Diesal - Good Friends, Better Enemies


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Brye said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about The Miz and his work ethic and he has improved incredibly since '06. Honestly he's entertaining enough for me to enjoy his title reign. Only people on Raw I'd rather see it on are Punk or Sheamus.


Cena is a fantastic worker. I don't understand how someone with so many great matches can still be labeled as a bad wrestler. If you have great matches you ARE a great wrestler, end of story.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Favorite Matches?

Lesnar/Angle, WM XIX
Bret Hart v. 1-2-3 Kid, RAW
Undertaker/HBK at WMs
Jericho/Michaels WM XIX
Hart/Perfect, SS/KOTR

Just to name a few.


----------



## NycRapAttack (Apr 7, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> Cena is a fantastic worker. I don't understand how someone with so many great matches can still be labeled as a bad wrestler. If you have great matches you ARE a great wrestler, end of story.


I totally agree with you. on the interwebz its "cool" to bash and hate on Cena. The man has put on great matches time after time. Sure, some might have enjoyed more than others but it doesn't mean he sucks. He's also busted his ass for the business and still gets as much hate as someone who's favorite match is "the one with Melina and Alicia Fox" and just wanted her 15 minutes of fame


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Brye said:


> Batista/HBK from ONS '08 is one hell of a match. Big fan.





Jaysin said:


> Batista/Michaels from ONS was fantastic. I enjoyed a whole lot more than I ever thought I would prior to watching it. **** from me.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Stone Cold Heart said:


> Which wud u consider superior?
> Bret Hart vs Diesal - Survivor Series
> 
> HBK vs Diesal - Good Friends, Better Enemies


Bret/Diesel all the way. Didn't like HBK/Diesel on last watch. Plenty of shit to piss me off in it . Bret/Diesel RR is > SS match though imo.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

They're all pretty average, I'd say.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Gotta say i'm becoming a Drew McIntyre mark. He has a lot of potential, and I like his character, he is slightly bland. I just think he isn't in total control of where his gimmick is going, he's right there, but something is missing. I think the guy has a bright future, he has the look, I like his style, a little slow and methodical mixed in with some great facial expressions. One of the very few of the newer guys who I legit like, the other being Ziggler.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm somewhat of a Drew McIntyre mark too... have been since he re-debuted in... 09 I think it was (he showed up in 2006 first)? Then he kinda got boring for a while and his push seemed to be going away (fed to Undertaker during the road to WM lol), but then he got to have matches with Hardy (Matt obviously) and Christian and he was back on track somewhat. Love his offence and his viciousness, and honestly given the fact he's Scottish I don't think he needs much more than that. I'm a fan of him on the mic too, I just think he needs to be given the chance to cut a promo more often, and to get a fecking feud for a change.

Oh, and him going crazy inside the pod at EC this year was epic, even more so when he finally got out and just murdered everyone.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

How do you guys feel about Foley/Taker HITC? This was the match that made Foley legendary so I have it at 5 stars. 

I know a lot of you aren't going to agree with me on that rating but,I felt that the emotion, the storytelling, the action, the crowd and the commentary were second to none.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What storytelling? There were two big bumps.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I really don't get what people mean when they say that Hunter/Undertaker would get ** for the wrestling alone. Like what? Do you mean it's like Hogan/Rock that just had emotions and no story at all? What do we even mean by wrestling here? Are we talking about Kurt Angle's style of wrestling?

Two of my favorite matches both occurred at SummerSlam: Davey Boy Smith vs. Bret Hart (1992) and Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H (2002).

Bret/Diesel from Royal Rumble 1995 is an epic match. They created a fiery title match with the psychology and storytelling. The one at Survivor Series 1995 is fantastic but not at the level of Royal Rumble 1995. I haven't watched Diesel/Michaels from 'Mania XI for so long, so I can't comment there. It was okay from what I remember but their match at GFBE is a great brawl. Shawn Michaels being the "bumping machine" was the story apparently. It's such a fabulous match. If I had to rate them:

Diesel/Bret @ Royal Rumble 1995 ~ **** 1/2
Bret/Diesel @ Survivor Series ~ ****
Michaels/Diesel @ IYH: GFBE ~ **** 1/4

I prefer Michaels' "less renowned" matches to some of his acclaimed classics. I'm talking about the matches against Orton (SS '07), Benoit (Raw 05/03/04), Hunter (Raw 29/12/03), Davey Boy Smith (KOTR '96), Austin (KOTR '97), and the Survivor Series 2003 Classic Tag Team Match to name a few. I have these matches from 4-stars to the middle four range.

On the same note of Michaels, am I the only one who considers the SummerSlam 1995 Ladder match a glorified version of WrestleMania X? I have never been absorbed by that match. It's okay but that's what it is--just okay. Don't even get me started on Vengeance 2005. There are many people who consider it better than 'Mania 21 but I think it's a bad match. It just gets worse with every viewing.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

FreakyZo said:


> How do you guys feel about Foley/Taker HITC? This was the match that made Foley legendary so I have it at 5 stars.
> 
> I know a lot of you aren't going to agree with me on that rating but,I felt that the emotion, the storytelling, the action, the crowd and the commentary were second to none.


****

Extremely fun to watch but pretty much a spot match.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Bret Hart vs. Diesel (Survivor Series) *******

Fuck, yeah!


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

Just wanted to ask about Hogan vs. Rock at WrestleMania X8. Why were their so many Hogan marks in the arena? Was it just everyone high on nostalgia?


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

It was my 23rd Birthday yesterday and so, I treated myself to some wrestling DVD's. I haven't purchased any for around a year so, I thought I'd get the ones that appealed to me the most. I got The Undertaker's Deadliest Matches and the Best PPV Matches 2009-2010. My friend also got me the new Chris Jericho DVD, so I'll be viewing that some time. I'm off on holiday for the next 2 weeks and it's time to start watching my wrestling DVD's. I still have a few that I have either not finished yet or not started at all, due to being busy with work and other things.

I still got both Ric Flair DVD's to watch, Royal Rumble Anthology Volume I and SummerSlam Anthology Volume I. Plus, I need to finish the History of the World Heavyweight Championship as I'm on the final disc.

Anyway, I started the Best PPV Matches of 2009-2010 yesterday. The first three matches are all fantastic:

*Cena/Edge (Backlash 09)* - ****1/2
*Swagger/Christian (Backlash 09)* - ***1/2
*Edge/Hardy (Judgment Day 09)* - ***3/4

Good start so far and there are still some of my favourite matches to go like Undertaker/HBK from WrestleMania XXVI and Hardy/Punk from SummerSlam 09. 

Finally, I might also get the new Ricky Steamboat DVD and the Greatest High Flyers DVD sets. I've got a lot of Birthday cash left so you never know.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Razor King said:


> Don't even get me started on Vengeance 2005. There are many people who consider it better than 'Mania 21 but I think it's a bad match. It just gets worse with every viewing.


 Same here. Shawn Michaels and Kurt Angle are my absolute favorite wrestlers. Their match at WrestleMania 21 was a "dream" match that was worth the hype, but six years later, and I still get nothing out of the Vengeance '05 rematch. I didn't like it when I first watched it, and my friends and coworkers were in shock, especially being the HBK/Angle mark that I am. I've tried to watch it every so often, but it never gets better to me. It just seemed like they really didn't know what they were doing, and wanted to try a little bit of everything.

Strangely enough, HBK/Undertaker II at WrestleMani XXVI reminded me a lot of that match in that it was rematch that was much slower, had less action, less of a flow, and is somehow regarded as a classic.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Vengeance 05 match > WM 21 match .

And WM 26 match > WM 25 match .


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

BGLWrestlingGod said:


> Strangely enough, HBK/Undertaker II at WrestleMani XXVI reminded me a lot of that match in that it was rematch that was *much slower*, had less action, less of a flow, and is somehow regarded as a classic.


factual error. trolololol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

FreakyZo said:


> How do you guys feel about Foley/Taker HITC? This was the match that made Foley legendary so I have it at 5 stars.
> 
> I know a lot of you aren't going to agree with me on that rating but,I felt that the emotion, the storytelling, the action, the crowd and the commentary were second to none.


** 1/4

Not much too it other than the 2 big spots (second one wasn't planned but whatever), match serves its purpose though.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

When talking about Undertaker/Michaels, WrestleMania 26 is a more refined and enhanced version of WrestleMania 25. WrestleMania 25 has its flaws, whereas WrestleMania 26 is a flawless exhibition of wrestling, storytelling, and psychology. It's a conclusion of the career of Shawn Michaels in the most fitting way and a shocking display of the human side of the Undertaker. That was the story of the match and it doesn't need words to describe it because they did it splendidly.

On Michaels/Angle, WrestleMania 21 is the heart trumping and action-packed drama of a match, with two icons battling each other. It's the greatest pure wrestler going against Mr. WrestleMania and it's Mr. WrestleMania doing what he does best: steal the show at WrestleMania. When you add the drama, wrestling, and the spots in the match, it's one of the greatest matches to lift the adrenaline levels. On the other hand, I don't know what Vengeance 2005 is.

WrestleMania 21 ~ **** 3/4
Vengeance 2005 ~ ** 3/4

WrestleMania 25 ~ **** 3/4
WrestleMania 26 ~ *****


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

26 didn't suck me in nearly as much as the WM 25 match did, not even close.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> 26 didn't suck me in nearly as much as the WM 25 match did, not even close.


I agree.


----------



## AllTimeBest (Apr 16, 2011)

Did someone just give WM26 *****..............LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL clueless much?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I agree.


GTFO HoL.


----------



## AllTimeBest (Apr 16, 2011)

Agreed. Dudes a joke.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

AllTimeBest said:


> Did someone just give WM26 *****..............LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL clueless much?


Wow. Did the match have a comic side too? I must have missed it. It's the GOAT now.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> factual error. trolololol.


 It's a wrestling match, which makes it a matter of opinion, not a matter of fact.

I found them both slower, and I still do.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nah, it's a fact that the match was faster than its predecessor.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, I'll take that as a joke. 

Not your opinion, but your use of the word "fact."


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Rey Mysterio vs. Psychosis BATB 96 is faster than Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart Iron-man Match. Is that an opinion?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll add my favourite matches, considering I asked a page or so ago without stating my own.

Triple H/Steve Austin; 3SOH - No Way Out 2001
Triple H/Steve Austin vs. Jericho/Benoit - RAW 2001
Triple H/Ric Flair; Cage - Taboo Tuesday 2005
Triple H/Undertaker; NHB - Wrestlemania 27

I also really enjoy Rock/Lesnar, if only for Lesnar's Rock Bottom and his clothesline counter of the People's Elbow.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Also loved that counter, mostly because I loathed The People's Elbow.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I agree.


Is all this like part of a lame ass gimmick or something?

I have both at ****3/4 but I'd say 25 is a bit better. Absolutely loved both though.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

In my mind, loathing the People's Elbow is like loathing Dr.Pepper. It's just not the possible. Both are the single greatest things in their respective areas 

On another note, I just got done watching the Steamboat documentary. Good stuff although Steamboat can be a dull interview, god bless him. I kinda get annoyed how WWE can just gloss over an entire career in a little over an hour. Someone like Steamboat should've had a 2-hour+ documentary, like the Bret Hart DVD. The only feud they covered in any detail was with Flair.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The People's Elbow is just like homosexuality, some people love it, some people hate it - others just don't want to see it.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

^That's definitely a unique way of looking at it.

Speaking of which, after watching it again I'm fairly confident that this whole segment is more entertaining than anything that has happened in the last few years:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCR3ll1Ij-o


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Dr Pepper sucks

*7/9


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> Dr Pepper sucks


Agreed. And the People's Elbow is even worse. Can't wait until after WM 28 to see all the Rock fans crying at Cena winning .


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Rey Mysterio vs. Psychosis BATB 96 is faster than Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart Iron-man Match. Is that an opinion?


 Obviously.

You really don't get the difference, do you?


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

KingCal said:


> Agreed. And the People's Elbow is even worse. Can't wait until after WM 28 to see all the Rock fans crying at Cena winning .


I won't be crying. Cena winning is the absolute best thing and it should happen because he'll no doubt be sticking around and Rocky will probably be gone after next year.

I'm the biggest Rock fan and I dislike Cena but I don't think it's fair if Rocky gets the win.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

KingCal said:


> I'm somewhat of a Drew McIntyre mark too... have been since he re-debuted in... 09 I think it was (he showed up in 2006 first)? Then he kinda got boring for a while and his push seemed to be going away (fed to Undertaker during the road to WM lol), but then he got to have matches with Hardy (Matt obviously) and Christian and he was back on track somewhat. Love his offence and his viciousness, and honestly given the fact he's Scottish I don't think he needs much more than that. I'm a fan of him on the mic too, I just think he needs to be given the chance to cut a promo more often, and to get a fecking feud for a change.
> 
> Oh, and him going crazy inside the pod at EC this year was epic, even more so when he finally got out and just murdered everyone.


Glad to see another McIntyre mark haha. The guy has a lot of potential. Being honest, I haven't even seen anymore than maybe 3-4 of his matches as I don't watch Smackdown. I've seen a couple off of youtube, I did see his feud with Hardy and Teddy, I thought he was an awesome heel. He has the look, and I like his moveset. His match with Rey on Smackdown last night was pretty good, his demeanor and expressions are really good. I liked when he caught Rey on the outside, and slammed him into the barricade, his expression after was great. I truly hope they don't drop the ball with this guy, I'd build him slowly, give him some mic time, and just let him progress. Some of these younger guys are getting major pushes way too soon these days imo, then after debuting 2 yrs prior, they're already a multi-time World/WWE Champ. 

I think McIntyre would do well in a slight Tweener role. I'd have him just take out any/everyone, build him do be a legit contender to anyone, not a cowardly heel, or a underdog face. Too bad they never went anywhere with him being "the Chosen One by Vince Mcmahon". I say build him up and have him face Taker for the streak! Get Vince involved somehow wanting to end Takers career, and have McIntyre face him at Mania. I'd be for it, It'd give Drew a huge boost being involved in something like that. It'll never happen, but I'd like to see it. More appealing to me than Taker facing someone who he's already faced numerous times before. It helped Orton back at WM21.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I thought for sure McIntyre was going to get something out of that mini storyline with Kelly Kelly when Edge got involved. I'm hoping they just don't have any ideas for him right now but they're waiting.


----------



## Classless (Aug 6, 2008)

Any matches worth watching from this year?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

slammer09 said:


> Any matches worth watching from this year?


Edge vs Dolph Ziggler - RR
Miz vs Morrison - New Year's Raw
Orton vs Barrett vs Sheamus - New Year's Raw
Smackdown Elimination Chamber
Raw Elimination Chamber
Triple H vs Undertaker - WM 27
Cody Rhodes vs Rey Mysterio - WM 27
Randy Orton vs CM Punk - WM 27


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Agreed. And the People's Elbow is even worse. Can't wait until after WM 28 to see all the Rock fans crying at Cena winning .


The Rock's not losing to that jack-ass.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I suspect Cena would win. Fuck the Rock.

Royal Rumble itself was a lot of fun too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Royal Rumble itself was a lot of fun too.


Agreed, watched that the other day and it I liekd it a lot.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> Edge vs Dolph Ziggler - RR
> Miz vs Morrison - New Year's Raw
> Orton vs Barrett vs Sheamus - New Year's Raw
> Smackdown Elimination Chamber
> ...


And the Christian/Del Rio series on SmackDown.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™;9588924 said:


> And the Christian/Del Rio series on SmackDown.


Forgot about that. I watched the cage match and I really enjoyed it. I still need to see the one from the week after as I heard it was even better.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I still haven't seen the Smackdown chamber yet. I took a look at some of the participants and thought it would be terrible though I've read reports that state it was very well booked and that Edge/Mysterio had some ungodly awesome exchanges.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Brye said:


> Forgot about that. I watched the cage match and I really enjoyed it. I still need to see the one from the week after as I heard it was even better.


You definitely need to see the match the week after the cage. Awesome, awesome stuff, WAY better than Del Rio/Edge from WM, and my current TV MOTY... and would probably make my top 5 overall MOTY so far (its a great match, but its also been a somewhat poor year so far... WWE/TNA anyway, haven't seen anything else yet).


----------



## Classless (Aug 6, 2008)

Is Del Rio actually a good worker? Haven't seen anything from him. I suppose he is pretty good considering WWE gave him a big push although he is fairly new.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

People seem to love or hate him and call him nothing more than a Mexican JBL. I personally enjoy the guy.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Del Rio's good.



Brye said:


> Forgot about that. I watched the cage match and I really enjoyed it. I still need to see the one from the week after as I heard it was even better.


They had another match after Mania and it was better than the cage match as well.



KingCal said:


> You definitely need to see the match the week after the cage. Awesome, awesome stuff, WAY better than Del Rio/Edge from WM, and my current TV MOTY... and would probably make my top 5 overall MOTY so far (its a great match, but its also been a somewhat poor year so far... WWE/TNA anyway, haven't seen anything else yet).


I like Miz/Morrison better than any of the Christian/Del Rio matches but yeah, the 3/25 match was great. Have you seen the 4/8 match? It's around the same level, think I prefer 3/25 though. They're both in my top 10 this year.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Didn't think much to Miz/Morrison tbh. Keep saying I'm gonna rewatch it, but getting around to rewatching a match between two guys I personally wish would just fuck off isn't easy to do .

I have seen that Christian/Del Rio match, and I thought it was better than the cage match but a step behind the 2nd match. All 3 matches have been good though, excited to see what they do on PPV now.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

BGLWrestlingGod said:


> Obviously.
> 
> You really don't get the difference, do you?


Alright then, carry on.


----------



## T. Bones (Apr 16, 2011)

Brye said:


> My favorites go as followed:
> 
> Orton vs Cena vs HBK vs Edge - Backladh 07
> *Austin vs Rock - WM X7*
> ...


Those are definitely 3 of my favorite matches of all time, along with HBK/Taker II and HHH/HBK/Benoit. I remember being on the edge of my seat for Taker/Angle/Rock with the multiple false finishes at the end.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Here are some of my favorite matches off the top of my head.

Edge VS Mick Foley - Wrestlemania 22
The Rock VS Kurt Angle VS The Undertaker - Vengeance 2002
Kurt Angle VS Shane McMahon - King Of The Ring 2001
The Undertaker VS Shawn Michaels - Wrestlemania 25 & 26
The Undertaker VS Edge - Wrestlemania 24 & SummerSlam 2008
Chris Jericho VS Shawn Michaels - No Mercy 2008
Chris Benoit VS Shawn Michaels VS Triple H - Wrestlemania 20
Randy Orton VS John Cena - Breaking Point 2009
Edge & Chrstian VS The Hardys - No Mercy 1999


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Alright then, carry on.


 I'll take that as a no.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I completely forgot a match off my list. Orton/Rey/Angle from WM 22. I absolutely loved it and even in short time I feel like they pulled off an awesome match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What did you like about it?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I enjoyed the way the three of them clicked together, the way Mysterio and Orton were able to prolong the match by distracting the ref. I felt that they used limited time to have a fast paced match which was very exciting. Each guy had their chance to look good in the match and some of the moves were very creative (ex: Angle tossing Mysterio up onto the ropes and hitting a hurracanrana on Orton or Angle's german suplex to both of them) Not to mention I found the build up of the match to be good and the promo before hand gets me pumped for it. Just overall a match I enjoy greatly.

Gonna assume you hated it...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah.

They completely made a fool out of their NEW BABYFACE CHAMPION by making him tap out to Kurt Angle in first three minutes of the match. The spotty nature of the match was extremely stupid to me, especially when you had Rey and Orton in there. It was pretty much an Angle showcase, and since I hate _'look what I can do'_ Kurt Angle, the match was terrible for me. The match could be summed up by "Kurt Angle suplexing things".

I didn't really like the buildup either. Eddie's burning in Hell, Rey Mysterio is a charity case, Kurt Angle is a paper champion. Nobody looked good. Rey came off an undeserving champion. Orton was the jackass, but since he was a loser jackass, he didn't have any heat. And Angle the stupid guy.

There were one or two botches in there too if I remember correctly. Yes, botch a spotfest, that'll make things better. BLAH.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

That was one of the stupidest matches I ever saw. Whoever booked it was partially retarded. Between Rey tapping, the zero psychology, Angle being there, the suplexes, NO STORYTELLING, and just a barrage of spots. They shouldve just told Kurt to fuckoff and booked Orton vs Rey, an actually decent match. Like they did at No Way Out and Smackdown.

You could tell from the crowd, REY FUCKING TAPPED TO KURT. Gee, that happened and they still wonder why the pop wasnt that big. YOUR NEW BABYFACE CHAMPION NEED TO LOOK FUCKING STRONG. I mean he couldve dropped for a 3 count that the ref didnt see, but to see him tap out? Thats disgusting.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

What do ya expect from Kurt Angle peeps? Apart from a few matches, most of Kurt's matches are like that. WrestleMania 22 is the crowning as far as Angle-esque wrestling matches go.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

WWE The Bash 2009 Review

_
Scramble Match for the ECW Championship_
*Christian vs. Jack Swagger vs. Finlay vs. Mark Henry vs. Tommy Dreamer(c)*

I'm not sure if I've ever seen a botch kill the flow of a match so much. Things were going really well, Christian and Swagger were tearing down the house, an injured Finlay came in and added a nice layer of story, and Dreamer was doing pretty good as well. Than there was this horribly awkward spot where Dreamer was thrown into the corner that Christian was just laying in. The crowd was pissed and nobody seemed to recover from it. It took them a while to get things back on track as well. I really like this match concept, the ending was exciting and I love the dynamic of having one guy in the match who only cares about ensuring there are no pins. This had it's flaws but the excitement was there and it was something unique. 
***3/4*










_
Mask vs. Intercontinental Championship_
*Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho(c)*

Very cool to see Jericho able to play the big dominating heel. Brought me back to the days when he was in the Cruiserweight Division in WCW. What also worked is that Jericho was small enough to make Mysterio's offense look believable (something that isn't always possible with Rey; Look at any of his matches with Kane).

I have to say this was a masterpiece. It should be required viewing by all indy wrestlers as it shows you can have a match that tells a great story AND has a bunch of fucking awesome moves and counters. Did I say counter? Yeah this has some amazing ones. It looked like Rey was going to do one of his Lucha moves and out of nowhere Jericho would hit him something that looked like it killed Rey. And on the other hand you had Rey hitting all this crazy lucha stuff out of nowhere. If this match had just been moves I still would have loved it. 










But the story is what makes this something special. One of Rey's best performances as the underdog face (think about what I just said there to realize how fucking good that is) and Jericho was at his best. I loved how Jericho would go for the mask to try to distract Rey early on and take control of the match. It was clever and it made the ending that much better. Perfect timing for the ending as well. With so many spots it's tough to end the match at the right time as either the crowd wanted more or things kept going for too long. Well the crowd had just passed the point of going insane and were just starting die down when the ending came quickly, got the crowd buzzing, and we saw the end of it. I can see why this got so much MOTY talk, it was certainly right up there in 2009. 
*****1/2*


_No Holds Barred:_
*Dolph Ziggler vs. The Great Khali*

I thought Khali did good here. The match didn't last long so Khali wrestled what is a really fast pace for him. Dolph put in a great effort as well, he was willing to take a big bump and a few brutal bumps to make this work. I was expecting this to be kind of boring but since I was entertained by it and I thought Ziggler's offense was good and made a lot of sense. I was pleasantly surprised.
****


_Unified Tag Team Championship_
*Carlito and Primo(c) vs. Ted DiBiase and Cody Rhodes vs. Edge and Chris Jericho
*
Edge and Jericho were a last second addition to the match and I loved the way Legacy and the Colons acted towards them. They wrestled most of the match on their side of the ring and did there best to make sure neither Edge nor Jericho got in the ring. I twas hilarious on the 2 occasions early on in the match when they got in the ring with a blind tag only to be thrown in a corner and tagged out of the match. I liked how Edge and Jericho were hardly in the match and ended up stealing the titles. Too bad the bulk of the match between Legacy and the Colons was average at best and the fans didn't care unless Jericho and Edge were doing something.
**3/4*











_Women's Championship Match_
*Melina(c) vs. Michelle McCool w/Alicia Fox
*
Solid match actually. McCool had some good leg work on Melina and I was really happy to see that Melina sold her leg well. The fact that I didn't know the result of this unlike most of the other matches probably helped but I found myself interested in what they were doing in the ring and wondering (and caring) about who would win. There were still some awkward moves and a dead crowd but this match didn't really have any glaring flaws. Another match I was happy pleasantly surprised with.
**3/4*

_
World Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*CM Punk(c) vs. Jeff Hardy*

Did Jeff really start a Hardy chant himself during the match? I liked the match mostly because we got to see Punk play a tweener, he was well on his way to turning heel but he wasn't quite there. I loved that they didn't have him turn until he was champion and had to take desperate actions to hold onto the title. I thought the first half was done well with Punk doing things that "You really couldn't blame him for" but aren't normal for faces to do. The ending was exciting and the DQ was a perfect idea. It wasn't anything amazing but I really enjoyed it and thought it set up Punk's heel turn really well. 
*****












*The Miz vs. John Cena*

Well the Miz really didn't look so good after this. He got some offense in but the real problem was at no time did you ever think that the Miz was even close to winning this. Cena really made it look like the Miz was out of his league and didn't belong in the ring with him. Very basic and the story they told made the Miz look weak. 
**1/2* 

_
3 Stages of Hell for the WWE Championship Match_
*Randy Orton(c) vs. Triple H*

Orton started off working the leg and they had a nice slower paced match going for a few minutes. Than the feud finally went in the direction that it needed to go in when Triple H grabbed a chair and blasted Orton with. This was a DQ but Triple H finally lost it and just killed Orton with the chair. The second fall lasted less time the first as Triple beat up Orton for a few minutes and hit him with a Pedigree on the floor to even the score. The majority of the match was based on the stretcher match and I thought they really showed the hatred between them well. I liked the match but there were sill some flaws. The leg work was abandoned mid way through the 3rd fall by both guys. Orton focused his offense elsewhere and Triple H stopped selling it. Other than that I thought they did this really well, very entertaining and out of all the matches I've seen between them I thought this match did the best job of showing how much they hated each other. 
****1/4 *

​
I really liked the show. Jericho/Rey is a classic, and both title matches were good. Too bad there are so many matches that just didn't deliver. But there are a lot worse shows out there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Yeah.
> 
> They completely made a fool out of their NEW BABYFACE CHAMPION by making him tap out to Kurt Angle in first three minutes of the match. The spotty nature of the match was extremely stupid to me, especially when you had Rey and Orton in there. It was pretty much an Angle showcase, and since I hate _'look what I can do'_ Kurt Angle, the match was terrible for me. The match could be summed up by "Kurt Angle suplexing things".
> 
> ...


None of that bothered me.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

One of the best things about The Bash 2009 was its theme song tbh. Apart from the Rey/Jericho match it was a pretty forgettable PPV.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

RatedR13 said:


> What's everyone's favourite matches btw? Not what you'd class as the best, just ones you enjoyed the most. This should give away what styles people prefer.


Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - Ground Zero '97
Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - Badd Blood '97
Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - Royal Rumble '98
Royal Rumble Match - Royal Rumble '07
Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania XXV
Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania XXVI


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> _
> Mask vs. Intercontinental Championship_
> *Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho(c)*
> 
> ...


Liked this match more than either of the Taker/HBK matches at Mania tbh.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I hope a few of Mysterio's matches with Jericho make his upcoming DVD this summer. I think their 7/10/09 Smackdown match is underrated. That may be my second favorite match from them. Their chemistry is sooo good. I also enjoyed the hell out of watching from ringside their match at Judgment Day '09.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Liked this match more than either of the Taker/HBK matches at Mania tbh.


This. Jericho/Mysterio is WWE's MOTY for 2009. Amazing match.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*The Best of Raw & Smackdown: Volume 3
Edge vs. Cena*









I picked up this DVD a few months ago and after this past week with Edge retiring and what not I
decided to revisit my favourite feud of his, I also had a bit of spare time on my hands in 
order to write this review. I decided to go into the matches in quite bit of 
depth, which some people might not what want to read but I thought why not. Anyway, enjoy.


_*Edge (c) & Chris Masters vs. John Cena & Ric Flair
RAW (23/01/06)*_

This is a decent match, although its more like Masters vs. Ric Flair because Edge 
and Cena don't do a whole lot. Masters does most of the dirty work for the team
as expected because Edge plays the cowardly heel so well. There is a bit of tagging in
and out from Masters/Edge. Like a classic tag team match Flair is kept from tagging in
Cena as the heels keep him cornered, but when he does tag in Cena the match is basically
over from there on in. Cena attempts to FU Edge who manages to squirm out of it 
with thanks from Lita so instead Cena FU's Masters (who's the legal man) and locks
in the STFU for the win, as Edge escapes up the ramp with Lita.








This match isn't anything special especially how you barely see anything from either Edge or
Cena but it's a decent watch, nonetheless.​
_Match Rating: **1/4​_

_*John Cena (c) vs. Edge, Special guest referee: Mick Foley
RAW (13/02/06)*_


I really enjoyed this match, it had a nice pace to the whole match not too fast
and not too slow either. Cena did start strong making Edge retreat to outside where
he taunted the fans and got some heat, when he got back into the ring the action was
back and forth for a lot of the match. It started to step up a notch when Lita got
banished from ringside for attempting to remove the turnbuckle padding, after this
Edge started to dominate for a while until Cena started to fight back using
his usual comeback moves. This led upto the finish which included Foley getting knocked to
the outside of the ring and Cena making Edge tap to the STFU but Lita making the
save before Foley noticed. Edge then hit Cena with the belt but Foley took to long
to make the count, in frustration Edge goes to the top rope for the crossbody, Cena catches him
mid air and hits the FU. Match over.








This is a must watch match in my opinion, they both show a brilliant story in the ring
with some false finishes and a very dramatic ending. Highlight of the match was probably
afterwards when Lita hit the low blow on Foley and then Edge speared him. This laid
down the foundations for their classic Wrestlemania 22 match.

_Match Rating: ****_


_*Rob Van Dam (c) vs. John Cena vs. Edge
Raw (03/07/06)*_


This was a brilliant match up, which started with RVD and Cena physically beating down Edge in the
early going, this then ended up with Edge bleeding on the outside and Cena/RVD going at it. The match was
really fast paced and entertaining but then got halted when all three superstars got knocked down
in the centre of the ring. The fast paced match quickly resumed when Cena started building a lot of
momentum, hitting his regular signature moves leading upto the FU which he did to Edge over the top
rope and onto the outside. Lita then tried to hit Cena with a steel chair but to no avail and she got
and FU for her troubles. As the finish approached, RVD hits the Van-daminator on Cena whilst he was
holding the steel chair he took from Lita and then missed Cena with the frog splash. This then led to
Cena hitting RVD with the FU, but just as he was going to go for the cover Edge ran in, smashed 
Cena over the head with the title and covered RVD for the 3 count.








Again a fantastic match with a lot of fast paced action that never got boring, it told a good story
of Cena/RVD beating up the dastardly heel only for Edge to capitalize by cheating to win the belt. The
highlight for me was Edge winning the Championship.

_Match Rating: ***1/2_


_*Edge (c) vs. John Cena
Saturday Night Main Event (15/07/06)*_


Compared to the previous two matches this was much shorter, the match starts off with Edge instantly
trying to walk away from the match but Cena stops him, which then leads to Cena getting caught off
guard and Edge dominating in the early going. Edge actually does botch a superplex, luckily 
neither of them are hurt because Edge slightly recovered, JR did a good job covering it up
saying the perspiration on the ropes can make them slippery. The match picks up as they trade blows, 
Cena wins the fight and does his signature moves leading upto the finish, Cena hits the FU on Edge 
and is about to win until Lita pulls the referee out of the ring. Edge then misses the spear on 
Cena and Cena locks in the STFU, once again Lita pulls the referee out of the ring to stop Edge
losing the WWE Championship. After a firm slap from Lita the referee calls for the bell, Cena is in
jubilation as he thinks he's the new WWE Champion after making Edge tap, his spirit is soon crushed
when the ring announcer says that John Cena won by Disqualification. As soon as the realisation that
Cena didn't win the Championship set in, Edge hit him with a spear. As Edge celebrates Cena fights 
back with anger and FU's him through the announcer's table.








Although this match didn't compare to the previous two in terms of length it was still a fairly
good match anyway, to make it much better it could of done with an extra 5 minutes at least.

_Match Rating: **3/4_


_*John Cena (c) vs. Edge, Steel Cage Match
RAW (02/10/06)*_


I've always liked steel cage matches and this was no exception, Cena went into this one with a 
bandaged left arm which Edge worked on throughout the match. The match contained a lot of failed
attempts of escaping the cage by both competitors which kept the match thoroughly entertaining. There
was also a lot of false finishes in the match, until lita handed a steel chair too Edge through the
door of the cage. After Edge had accidently knocked the referee Cena hit him with a
steel chair shot to the skull and locked in the STFU shortly afterwards. Murdoch/Cade then interfere 
and hit their finisher on Cena, after failing to pull Edge out of cage DX come and make the save, 
in the process knocking Edge back into the ring to receive an FU from Cena to retain the championship.








I really enjoyed this match and the fact that DX and Murdoch/Cade got involved just added to it, 
it had a lot of good spots which included a lot of the steel cage.

_Match Rating: ***1/2_



_*Overall DVD rating: ****_

Overall, the DVD is worth getting for the Special Guest Referee, Triple Threat and Steel Cage matches.
The other two matches are decent, but seem to be more like fillers on the DVD. I also have no idea
why they left the TLC match from Unforgiven 2006 off the DVD as I think that was probably the
best match out of the entire feud.​


----------



## JIMICO (Aug 8, 2010)

Favourite matches for me right now would be (in chronological order):

HBK/Mankind (Mind Games 1996)
Bret Hart/Stone Cold Steve Austin - Submission (WrestleMania XIII)
HBK/Undertaker - Hell In A Cell (Badd Blood 1997)
HHH/Cactus Jack - Street Fight (Royal Rumble 2000)
The Rock/HHH - Iron Man (Judgment Day 2000)
HHH/Chris Jericho - Last Man Standing (Fully Loaded 2000)
Stone Cold Steve Austin/HHH - 3 Stages of Hell (No Way Out 2001)
The Rock/Stone Cold Steve Austin - No DQ (WrestleMania X-7)
The Undertaker/The Rock/Kurt Angle - Triple Threat (Vengeance 2002)
The Undertaker/HBK (WrestleMania XXV)


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Some of my favs too. 

I think my five favs are probably HBK/Taker Hell in a Cell, Bret/Owen Hart at wrestlemania, Do Fixer vs Blood Generation, Rey Mysterio and Edge vs Kurt Angle and Chris Benoit and Trips vs Foley Street Fight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Most of my favorite stuff is from Japan involving the Four Pillars and/or JUMBO.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I've seen very little Japanese wrestling though I have seen that slap mad Kobashi/Joe match from ROH.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was a fun match. Served its purpose as far as booking a dream match goes.

All Japan's prime years 1989-96 is full of some really great stuff mostly revolving Mitsuharu Misawa and his quest for dominance of All Japan. From the creation of the Triple Crown to Misawa's journey to supplant Jumbo Tsuruta as company ace and subsequently defend his stature against his former allies, first Toshiaki Kawada then Kenta Kobashi is some epic stuff if you take the time to follow and understand the style they work/book matches etc. Its not for everyone though and its easy to miss relevant things they throw into their matches.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I will have to become better acquainted.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> I will have to become better acquainted.


enjoy the ride.



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> That was a fun match. Served its purpose as far as booking a dream match goes.
> 
> *All Japan's prime years 1989-1/20/1997*


Fixed. Although that might change after I start watching the amazing goodhelment 80's All Japan set.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good call man.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

*SmackDown 07/16/2010*

_Drew McIntyre vs. Christian_

***

This match was 2 nights before the MITB PPV. Both guys looked good in this match, Christian had the upper hand throughout most of the match flying around. The match got an ok amount of time at around 10 min or so, and I thought it was as solid as could be for the time. The more I see of Drew the more I like him, he sells well, has a nice moveset and his ring awareness is pretty good for a guy with his experience and age. His expressions are great, towards the end of the match you see his frustration when he knows Christian is getting the better of him. The ending picked up a little, and the last couple counters into the Future Shock was well done.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

That was a bossy little match. Fucking devastating eye poke at the end, too, and Christian's sell was brilliant. Also Christian took the bonkers-est apron bump. Watch the 7/30 & 8/20 matches ASAP. Best matches the WWE ran in 2010: McIntyre's arm work is innovative and violent, and Christian sells better than anyone, and McIntyre takes an apron bump in the 7/30 match that's better than the one Christian took in the 7/16 match.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I will def have to watch those. The eye poke was good, I liked that last little counter/counter both did with Drew getting the better of it and winning the match. 

I just made a purchase of 4 dvds. Gotta catch back up on my collection, been lacking on getting the actual PPVs for a long time now, my most recent event I have is Extreme Rules 09. I had a hole between the other shows leading up to it though. So, I bought Armageddon 08, No Way Out 09, Backlash 09, and Judgment Day 09. I already have WM25 on Blu Ray. I'll prob go ahead and buy another round come Wednesday when I get paid.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

In

Watched Lesnar/Angle WMXIX and couldn't finish it. Watched Lesnar/Show stretcher match and thought it was really good.

Out


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah1993?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

In

Yeah1993

Out


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Did anyone else see vintage Kurt Angle at Lockdown last night?


----------



## Stone Cold Heart (Apr 9, 2011)

My fave match ever:
Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero - Halloween Havoc

everything connected perfectly in that match. It had nice spots and also good storytelling. Great Psychology. The ending was fucking awesome with Eddie going for that high Outsiders Edge.

*****


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

P.Smith said:


> Did anyone else see vintage Kurt Angle at Lockdown last night?


No. Did he do a moonsault from the top of the cage?


----------



## Classless (Aug 6, 2008)

I heard that he botched something.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I really like the Undertaker/ HHH match from King of the Ring 2002. Thoughts?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> No. Did he do a moonsault from the top of the cage?


...I don't think that question really needs to be asked.  It also missed.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

> What's everyone's favourite matches btw?


Well, Top 10 in *WWE* history:

- Ric Flair vs Randy Savage (WrestleMania 8)

- Bret Hart vs Owen Hart (WrestleMania 10)

- Razor Ramon vs Shawn Michaels (WrestleMania 10)

- Bret Hart vs Diesel (Survivor Series 1995)

- The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (Hell in a Cell)

- Triple H vs Cactus Jack (Royal Rumble 2000)

- Kurt Angle vs Steve Austin (SummerSlam 2001)

- Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs Edge & Rey Mysterio (No Mercy 2002)

- Ric Flair vs Triple H (Taboo Tuesday 2005)

- Kurt Angle vs Shawn Michaels (WrestleMania 21)


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Kurt Angle haters... Watch SummerSlam 2001 and then talk. But don't watch anything else from him before or after that.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> No. Did he do a moonsault from the top of the cage?


Of course he did. I just read over the results from Lockdown and it sounded like the way he did it made some sense. He had the match won but he just wanted to kill Jarrett, which based on their feud made a lot of sense.


----------



## Stone Cold Heart (Apr 9, 2011)

-Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero - Halloween Havoc 1997

-Bret Hart vs Steve Austin - Wrestlemania 13

-Edge/Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero/Chavo Guerrero vs Kurt Angle/Chris Benoit - Survivor Series 2002

-The Rock vs Chris Jericho - No Mercy 2001

-Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker - Wrestlemania 26

-The Rock vs Hollywood Hulk Hogan - Wrestlemania 18

-Ladders Match - Wrestlemania 2000

-Steve Austin vs The Rock - Wrestlemania X-7

-John Cena vs Shawn Michaels - Wrestlemania 23

-Bret Hart vs Diesel - Survivor Series 1995


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I cannot get into Angle/HBK again at all. I remember I loved it first time around but these days I pretty much hate it, recognise it is a GOOD match (nothing more than ***1/2), but yeah just dislike it. I don't want to say it bores me but for the lack of a better word, it does.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Edge: A Decade of Decadence*​
I watched Edge’s DVD over the past week. It’s the first time I watched the DVD and some of the matches—the TV ones generally—I watched them for the first time. I enjoyed the DVD. As surprising as it sounds, it includes some classics, some amazing matches, and mostly great matches. It’s definitely one of the better DVD’s WWE has produced. It was really enjoying watching Edge and his matches, and his career unfold.


*Disc One*

1. Edge vs. Owen Hart – In Your House: Breakdown (09/27/98) ~ *** 1/2*
2. The Brood (Jeff Hardy and Matt Hardy) vs. Edge and Christian (TIT) – No Mercy (10/15/99) ~ ***** 1/4*
3. Edge and Christian vs. Hardy Boys vs. Dudley Boys © (WWE Tag Team Championship, Triangular Ladder Match) – WrestleMania 16 (04/16/2000) ~ **** 3/4*
4. Edge vs. Lance Storm © (IC Championship) – SummerSlam (08/19/2001) ~ ****
5. Edge © vs. Test © (IC/US Championships Unification Match) – Survivor Series (11/18/2001) ~ *** 1/2*
6. Edge vs. Curt Hennig “Mr. Perfect” – Sunday Night Heat (03/03/2002) ~ ***
7. Edge vs. Kurt Angle (Hair vs. Hair) – Judgment Day (05/19/2002) ~ **** 1/2*
8. Edge vs. Kurt Angle (Steel Cage Match) – SmackDown! (05/30/02) ~ ******
9. Edge and Hulk Hogan vs. Billy and Chuck © (WWE Tag Team Championship) – SmackDown! (07/04/02) ~ *** 3/4*
10. Eddie Guerrero vs. Edge – Unforgiven (09/22/02) ~ **** 1/2*

_Disc One_ is basically Edge’s developmental phase before coming to his own. While, I believe E&C days were the best for both Edge and Christian, Edge would gain a higher status after he broke up with Christian and went on to become a singles competitor. The Ladder match at No Mercy 1999 is splendid, and a career-making match for both the teams. In the long run, it helped Edge the most, as he is heralded as the pioneer of TLC matches. For a poor year of 1999, it’s a fatabulous match. The spots were beautiful, the flow was there, and most importantly, it lauched the careers of all four men. The Triagular Ladder match is another fantastic match at WrestleMania 16. No doubt, they stole the show at WrestleMania, which isn’t saying a whole lot because WrestleMania 16 was a rather poor show but they managed to awe the fans with the creative and terrifying spots. The match doesn’t have the flow of No Mercy 1999 and is more spotty in nature but the performances of everybody were epic. I’m not that high on Edge vs. Angle series, yet their Judgment Day match was great from a wrestling standpoint. It’s a great wrestling match and the starting of Edge’s singles career. The Steel Cage match is brilliant and Angle’s “move for move” style helped the match than usually hurting the match. Edge was terrific in the match. The Unforgiven ’02 match against Eddie surprised me, but it was Eddie Guerrero after all. It’s a great match for the short time and Eddie uses amazing heel tactics and psychology in the match. It’s one of the best nongimmick matches Edge has had in his amazing career.

*Disc Two*

11. Edge vs. Randy Orton © (IC Championship) – Vengeance (07/11/04) ~ *** 3/4*
12. Shawn Michaels vs. Edge (Street Fight) – Raw (02/28/05) ~ **** 1/2*
13. Edge vs. Kane (Gold Rush Tournament Final) – Raw (05/16/05) ~ ***
14. Edge vs. Matt Hardy (Street Fight) – Raw (08/29/05) ~ ******
15. Edge vs. John Cena © (WWE Championship) – New Year’s Revolution (01/03/06) ~ *N/A*
16. Edge vs. Mick Foley (Hardcore Match) – WrestleMania 22 (04/02/06) ~ ***** 1/2*
17. Edge, Mick Foley, and Lita vs. Tommy Dreamer, Terry Funk, and Beulah (Hardcore Tag Team Match) – ECW: One Night Stand (06/11/06) ~ ***** 1/4*
18. Edge vs. Rob Van Dam © vs. John Cena (WWE Championship) – Raw (07/03/06) ~ **** 1/4*

_Bonus Matches_

19. Adam Copeland vs. Christian – Raw (11/10/97) ~ ** 1/4*
20. Edge vs. Jeff Jarrett © (IC Championship) – Toronto House Show (07/24/99) ~ *1/2**

_Disc Two_ is the beginning of Edge’s awesome heel run from 2004 onwards. It’s the best set of matches in the entire set. It’s just great to watch some of these matches. The match between Edge and Orton at Vengeance ’05 isn’t the best of matches. It was dull in the middle, with both guys going long for the sake of having a long match. The ending was okay but the match doesn’t do it for me. The Street Fight against Shawn Michaels is what proves Edge as a golden wrestler in different stipulations. It’s Shawn Michaels bleeding like hell and Edge beating the hell out of Michaels. I really liked the action in the match. The most intriguing series of matches for Edge has to be against Matt Hardy. Their Cage match is brilliant but I had no idea how great the Street Fight on Raw was. It’s just a heated match and Lita always added an extra dimension to Edge’s character, promo, and matches. This is the second-best period of Edge’s career (mid-2005 – late-2006) and most of it was because of his “Rated R” persona and Lita. His best phase has to be the E&C days. The Street Fight ending in a “no contest” may sound odd but the final work in the electrical zone was just bamboozling. They did it so perfectly. It’s just a fight more than anything else.

That of course brought us to WrestleMania 22 and, my God, did the Hardcore Match absolutely rock! I can’t believe I didn’t think highly of this match when I watched it the first time. It’s as brutal as brutal can get in WWE and they showed the intense hatred for each other here. We may have witnessed most of the spots before but they did it so brutally and this is the premier WrestleMania moment for both Edge and Foley. This was just a brutalizing and agonizing match and further established Edge as the _Rated R Superstar_. I also loved Lita’s contribution in all of his matches during this phase. The Hardcore Tag Team match was odd enough since Foley is the heel this time but it was chaotic. To put it in words, it’s an enhanced version of a garbage fight and I liked every moment of it. The brutality itself was brutal and the bumps were just shocking, especially Funk, for his age. Another amazing match for Edge in 2006. The triple threat match against RVD and Cena is a great TV match and of course, we all know why RVD lost the title here. It’s one of the best TV matches from the year, and I am surprised that Edge had so many good/great TV matches.

*Disc Three*

21. Edge © vs. John Cena (WWE Championship) – SummerSlam (08/20/06) ~ **** 1/4*
22. Edge vs. Rob Van Dam (MITB Qualifier) – Raw (02/19/07) ~ **** 1/2*
23. Edge vs. Randy Orton – Raw (04/30/07) ~ **** 3/4*
24. Edge vs. The Undertaker © (World Heavyweight Championship) – SmackDown! (05/11/07) ~ *N/A*
25. Edge © vs. Batista (World Heavyweight Championship) – Vengeance (06/24/07) ~ *** 1/2*
26. Edge © vs. Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship) – Royal Rumble (01/07/09) ~ **** 1/4*
27. Edge vs. The Undertaker (Vacant World Heavyweight Championship, TLC Match) – One Night Stand (06/01/08) ~ ***
28. The Undertaker vs. Edge (Hell in a Cell) – SummerSlam (08/17/08) ~ ******

_Disc Three_ sees Edge cement himself as the main event staple of WWE. In terms of quality, Disc Two had the best set of matches but Disc Three has good matches too. The SummerSlam main event against Cena and the TV matches against RVD and Orton all range from being good to excellent. I hadn’t watched these matches before, so I enjoyed them thoroughly. Edge spoke of getting knocked out during the match against RVD and it’s definitely appreciable that Edge continued and went on to have a great match with RVD. The Orton/Edge match is the best they have had together and among Orton’s few great matches he had up until that point. The match against Batista is good, with the ending being kind of stupid but the in-ring stuff was decent. I really liked the match against Mysterio. I hadn’t watched it before and for the short time, it was great. The series against Undertaker produced some great matches for both Edge and the Undertaker; however, the TLC match is just shockingly stupid. It’s their version of Hunter/Michaels from Armageddon 2002. It’s a bonafide, “What the fuck?” match. Their Hell in a Cell match, on the other hand is a brilliant match, and the last “great” Hell in a Cell match. It feels like “TLC inside the Cell” at times but that was Edge’s forte, so he brought it in. Overall, the match is brilliant.

Two additional matches of Edge I re-watched last week:

*- Edge vs. Eddie Guerrero (No DQ) – SmackDown! (09/26/02) ~ *****
The starting was slow but the match picked up tremendously during the latter half. Eddie Guerrero was amazing as the heel and the fans actually started cheering for him as the match went on. The selling of Edge was great, and that combined with innovative spots and the pacing of the match—makes this one of the best matches of Edge’s career. I could have done with a lower rating but the final two spots bump the rating—slightly higher.

*- Chris Jericho vs. Edge (World Heavyweight Championship) – WrestleMania XXVI (03/28/10) ~ ****
This went down on re-watch. It was good but the first moments seemed like nothing more than going around the circles. It picked up later on, but not enough to warrant a higher rating. The match is good and better than the World Title match at WrestleMania 25. I didn’t enjoy it as much as I did the first time and it seemed too generic. Talking about the positives, Jericho was the star of the match. His expressions were golden but the lack of direction on Edge’s ankle hurt the match because that was the story; that and the Spear. Very good match overall.


I might be re-watching more of Edge's stuff in the next few weeks, or I might watch the stuff, I haven't watched from him. I'll be posting my opinion on his matches.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Excellent job as always *Razor King*! I enjoy watching all of those matches from that DVD. They have good replay value too which is a plus. I recommend you watch some of Edge's matches with Chris Benoit such as Raw 4/4/05, Smackdown 10/31/02 and Smackdown 6/7/07. Also, Angle from Smackdown 10/03/02.

Actually, I recommend anything from this list I posted a few days ago: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/9574672-post4281.html


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Favorite match ever is *Trips vs Cactus Jack* from the Rumble 00. Others would be, in no order at all:

HBK/Taker Mania 26
HHH/Taker Mania 27
HBK/Flair Mania 24
Cena/Umaga Rumble 07
HHH/Orton No Mercy 07
Cena/HHH Mania 22 and NOC 08
Rock/Austin Mania 17
Cena/Orton Breaking Point 09
Taker/Lesnar HITC 02
HHH/Batista HITC 05
HHH/HBK SS 02
HBK/Hogan SS 05 (lol)
Jericho/HBK No Mercy 08
Jericho/HHH Fully Loaded 00
HBK/Benoit/HHH Mania XX
Austin/HHH 3SOH 01
Cena/HHH/HBK Survivor Series 09
Cena/HBK Raw 07
HHH/Steph/Kurt vs T&A/Trish Raw 00 (hilarious match, cracks me up every time lol)

Yeah, my list is very HHH, HBK and even Cena heavy lol. Those are the ones that immediately spring to mind. I'm sure I have forgotten a few though.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

*SmackDown 07/30/2010*

_Drew McIntyre vs. Christian_

*** 1/4

Their rematch from 2 weeks prior where Drew got the win. This one got a little more time, and was structured a bit better. Drew went to work on Christians left arm throughout most of the match, and used some great offense. Crawling under the ring and grabbing Christians arm and pulling him into the apron was great, and the shoulder breaker onto the steel steps was wicked. I also liked when he just stepped on his shoulder, and started digging his foot back and forth on it. Christian also got in some offense, and did well at selling the shoulder. Drew's frustration got the better of him, and Christians experience and quick judgement got him with the roll up for the win. Good stuff here.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (Hell in a Cell)

Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (WM 25) 

Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (WM 26)

Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena (Survivor Series 09, very fun to watch)

I've seen most of the others that people are mentioning, just not enough times to be able to call them my favorites.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Also, what are the thoughts on Cyber Sunday 2007? I found a cheap copy and watched it last night. I thought the Rey Mysterio vs. Finlay stretcher match was a lot of fun to watch, and the Shawn Michaels vs. Randy Orton WWE title match was solid, despite its deliberate pace.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> Well, Top 10 in *WWE* history:
> 
> - Ric Flair vs Randy Savage (WrestleMania 8)
> 
> ...


No Austin/Rock, Michaels/Taker, or Benoit/Trips/Michaels or were you steering away from the same old same old??


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> In
> 
> Watched Lesnar/Angle WMXIX and couldn't finish it. Watched Lesnar/Show stretcher match and thought it was really good.
> 
> Out


It's a lot better than "really good." Lesnar/Show, I mean. I didn't like the Lesnar/Angle Mania match on the last watch. Their Iron Man is great though.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Anyone be interested in getting Wrestlemania 24 on dvd? I'll let it go for free, I have the original 3 disc dvd set with the original case and everything, not a scratch on any disc, I watched it once. I'm re-buying it on blu ray and have no use for the regular one. If anyone wants it send me you address and I'll ship it to you. None of my friends watch wrestling, so thats why i'm posting here.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Jaysin said:


> Anyone be interested in getting Wrestlemania 24 on dvd? I'll let it go for free, I have the original 3 disc dvd set with the original case and everything, not a scratch on any disc, I watched it once. I'm re-buying it on blu ray and have no use for the regular one. If anyone wants it send me you address and I'll ship it to you. None of my friends watch wrestling, so thats why i'm posting here.


^ Lies.

1. You're bullshitting us and will laugh at us in the e-mail.

or

2. You use our shipping address for something evil and sinister. :evil:

However, I'll be more than happy to take it off your hands if it's legit. I just have a hard time believing you'd just give it away though...


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey man, I could def see why you would think that, but i'm being completely honest. Why would I NOT ship it out when i'm not even asking for money? I could put it on amazon or ebay, but thought I'd just do it this way. Less hassle, and I don't mind helping someone else grow their collection, just as I have done mine. If you want it send me you address, and it's yours. If your not in the US I'm not sure what method to do to ship it to you as I've never shipped something out of the country, but we could work that out.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Someone actually just sent me a Chikara DVD a week ago under these same circumstances. Some wrestling fans just want to spread the joy of wrestling.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ugh CHIKARA. :no:



xXWoRMachineXx said:


> No Austin/Rock, Michaels/Taker, or Benoit/Trips/Michaels or were you steering away from the same old same old??


I'd put the first HBK/Taker WM match over Hart/Diesel and haven't seen the HHH/Flair TT match but otherwise that looks like a pretty solid list to me.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Just watched Taker/HBK @ Mania I and II back to back. I realized it's been a loooong time since I watched the 25 match, so I gave it a go. Fucking brilliant. Probably one of the top 3 matches I've watched live in my life, and since I don't remember all of the spots I found it epic once again. I feel with a match like this, a "finisher fest" as some might say, it tends to stale easily upon rewatches- I've criticized it here for that. But upon a fresh viewing, I loved it. The mat work wasn't as awkward as I remember, the pace wasn't as slow as 26, and it really came out of nowhere.

And this is why I feel it is better than the 26 match.

HBK/Taker I was at the middle of the card. No one could really expected it to get the time it did, even though I remember the build-up to be great. But I think it blew me away because I didn't expect it to be a main event, near fall after near fall, epic confrontation. And that's where 26 falls, because we knew what was going to happen. 

Even though I talked myself into HBK having a shot at 26, it was even more predictable than 25. You knew the rematch would not end on a chokeslam, or even the second SCM. Hell, Michaels was soooo open about retiring in the near future it kind of took away from the drama. But they still brought it in the rematch. Don't get me wrong, it's still a hell of a match and one of my favorites, but as far as wrestling matches go, it's no contest. HBK/Taker I > II.

Yes, they did do things differently in the rematch, and yes, it was epic, but it's fatal flaw is that it's been done before. It was the same script just with somewhat different twists. I must admit, HBKs theatrics, with the thumb drawn across the throat, "stay down!", etc, added quite a bit for me in II. 

I guess it's like they say though, the sequel is just never quite as good. Except for D2.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

I would probably agree about I > II, but I was ringside at Wrestlemania 26 so I'm partial. I enjoyed the storytelling of the second match a bit better, and there was obviously more on the line. I guess for that reason, I can't really pick a favorite. I don't think either match is better than the other, they're just different. 

Definitely my two favorite matches of all time, and pulled off on the biggest stage of them all by two all-time greats, even at 40+ years of age.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Ugh CHIKARA. :no:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd put the first HBK/Taker WM match over Hart/Diesel and haven't seen the HHH/Flair TT match but otherwise that looks like a pretty solid list to me.


Watch the HHH/Flair match! You made me watch that Puro stuff so I'm demanding you watch this, one of my favourite matches ever.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2h47j_triple-h-vs-ric-flair-taboo-tuesday_sport

Part's 2 and 3 are down the side.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Wait, you seriously havent seen Flair vs Triple H taboo tuesday?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

RatedR13 said:


> I cannot get into Angle/HBK again at all. I remember I loved it first time around but these days I pretty much hate it, recognise it is a GOOD match (nothing more than ***1/2), but yeah just dislike it. I don't want to say it bores me but for the lack of a better word, it does.


I agree with this. ***1/2 seems to be an accurate rating for me and I don't "dislike" it, but it doesn't scream "great match" or better to me.



sterling said:


> It's a lot better than "really good." Lesnar/Show, I mean. I didn't like the Lesnar/Angle Mania match on the last watch. Their Iron Man is great though.


Depends on what you'd classify "really good", I guess. To me "really good" is ***1/4-1/2 and that's around what I'd give it. 

10 favourtie WWE matches:

-Shawn Michaels v Mankind (In Your House 9/22/95)
-Chris Benoit v Finlay (Judgment Day 5/21/06)
-Sgt. Slaughter v The Iron Sheik (6/16/84)
-Steve Austin v Chris Benoit (SmackDown 5/31/01)
-Bret Hart v Steve Austin (Survivor Series 11/17/96)
-Shawn Michaels v The Undertaker (In Your House 10/5/97)
-Eddie Guerrero v Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 6/23/05)
-HHH v Cactus Jack (Royal Rumble 1/23/00)
-Bret Hart v Owen Hart (WrestleMania 3/20/94)


Savage/Steamboat or Backlund/Slaughter from 81 could take #10. Feels like I'm forgetting something (or 3 somethings).


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> No Austin/Rock, Michaels/Taker, or Benoit/Trips/Michaels or were you steering away from the same old same old??


Benoit/HHH/HBK is in Top 12 probably, Austin/Rock and HBK/Taker are overrated. Great, but overrated. Top 50 (maybe).


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't think I could even remember 50 matches, my memory is awful. If I saw a huge list then I could probably recall them that way.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Wait, you seriously havent seen Flair vs Triple H taboo tuesday?


I re-wathed this a few weeks ago. Excellent match, it goes to show how good HHH can be if the actually gives 100%. ****1/2


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The Clique said:


> Excellent job as always *Razor King*! I enjoy watching all of those matches from that DVD. They have good replay value too which is a plus. I recommend you watch some of Edge's matches with Chris Benoit such as Raw 4/4/05, Smackdown 10/31/02 and Smackdown 6/7/07. Also, Angle from Smackdown 10/03/02.
> 
> Actually, I recommend anything from this list I posted a few days ago: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/9574672-post4281.html


Yeah, I'll watch those Benoit matches. I've never watched them before. Also, the matches in your list look good, so I'll definitely have a look at the ones I haven't watched yet. 




IAmNotAJ said:


> I re-wathed this a few weeks ago. Excellent match, it goes to show how good HHH can be if the actually gives 100%. ****1/2


:agree:


----------



## Stone Cold Heart (Apr 9, 2011)

Cena vs Orton - Summerslam 2007 review?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Stone Cold Heart said:


> Cena vs Orton - Summerslam 2007 review?


I original mixed this up with 2009. I remember this being a good match I was just mad that Orton didn't win.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

I remember liking Cena/Orton Summerslam 07 but hating the outcome. Haven't watched it for years though.

Anyone know where I can get a good quality version of the NM02 tag match? Only ever seen a shitty version of it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I highly dislike all Cena/Orton matches except for NWO 08 which is exceptional. Need to re-watch their I Quit match though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KingCal said:


> I highly dislike all Cena/Orton matches except for NWO 08 which is exceptional. Need to re-watch their I Quit match though.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Re-watching Royal Rumble 2009 right now. Gotta say it's a solid event, nothing spectacular, but solid. Swagger/Matt was pretty good, Swagger's work on Hardy's left arm was great, the pace was smooth, and the crowd was into it, *** 1/4. Skipped diva match. JBL/Cena was SURPRISINGLY pretty good, not near as much of a bore fest as their other matches, the added mystique of Michaels on the outside was played really well, the finish was too be expected, but the action was pretty good, I was surprised at how much I enjoyed it, *** 1/4 - *** 1/2. Edge/Jeff was alright, I'm not a fan of their chemistry for some reason, they don't seem to mesh too well together and everything seems a bit disjointed. It was was it was, nothing great, a couple good spots, and some decent action. ** range. Have to watch the Rumble tomorrow, im off to bed.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jaysin said:


> Re-watching Royal Rumble 2009 right now. Gotta say it's a solid event, nothing spectacular, but solid. Swagger/Matt was pretty good, Swagger's work on Hardy's left arm was great, the pace was smooth, and the crowd was into it, *** 1/4. Skipped diva match. JBL/Cena was SURPRISINGLY pretty good, not near as much of a bore fest as their other matches, the added mystique of Michaels on the outside was played really well, the finish was too be expected, but the action was pretty good, I was surprised at how much I enjoyed it, *** 1/4 - *** 1/2. Edge/Jeff was alright, I'm not a fan of their chemistry for some reason, they don't seem to mesh too well together and everything seems a bit disjointed. It was was it was, nothing great, a couple good spots, and some decent action. ** range. Have to watch the Rumble tomorrow, im off to bed.


i agree very solid event the 09 Rumble was and one of my favs of the last few years. The undercard had nothing that exciting match wise though i agree Cena/JBL was a good match and did the job of advancing the JBL/HBK program. Hard Edge was decent nothing special but i was expecting the return of Christan and not a Matt Hardy heel turn. I also skipped the diva match. The rumble it's self was fun a lot of big name guys though the ring was full for a majority of the match which is different to see. Overall a decent event which did what it did to advance the road to Mania XXV.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jaysin said:


> Re-watching Royal Rumble 2009 right now. Gotta say it's a solid event, nothing spectacular, but solid. Swagger/Matt was pretty good, Swagger's work on Hardy's left arm was great, the pace was smooth, and the crowd was into it, *** 1/4. Skipped diva match. JBL/Cena was SURPRISINGLY pretty good, not near as much of a bore fest as their other matches, the added mystique of Michaels on the outside was played really well, the finish was too be expected, but the action was pretty good, I was surprised at how much I enjoyed it, *** 1/4 - *** 1/2. Edge/Jeff was alright, I'm not a fan of their chemistry for some reason, they don't seem to mesh too well together and everything seems a bit disjointed. It was was it was, nothing great, a couple good spots, and some decent action. ** range. Have to watch the Rumble tomorrow, im off to bed.


I'm re-watching the 2006 Royal Rumble match, totally marked out when Tatanka came out. I couldn't peel my eyes away from my screen, first time i've been able to see that about the WWE in about 3 years. Triple H coming out first was also so damn genius.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Re-watched Cena/Orton from SummerSlam a month or so ago and thought it was really great, which is weird becuse last year I thought it was boring and Orton was crap in it. Might have to give Savage/Warrior a fourth (FOURTH) shot now.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Ratings for the Shawn Michaels vs. Randy Orton matches from 2007? 

Cyber Sunday 
Survivor Series 
Not sure if there were any others


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Here's a review I did a while back for the Survivor Series match:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/blogs/the-clique/1424-orton-vs-michaels-survivor-series-review.html

The psychology in that match was excellent. It's a Top 5 match of 2007 for me.

Btw, watch the entire SS07 ppv minus Khali v. Hornswoggle. It was a solid show.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

HBK/Orton from S. Series ****1/4

Brilliant match-up, HBK's submissions and game plan were amazing really.


----------



## IronMaiden7 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> -Eddie Guerrero v Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 6/23/05)


Is this match online? I've been looking for it, but with no luck.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Jericho/Michaels

WM XIX - ****1/2
JD - ****
UF - ****
NM - ****1/4

Taker being Taker

WM 23 - ****1/4
WM 24 - ****1/4
WM 25 - ****3/4
WM 26 - ****1/2
WM 27 - ****1/2

Mr. Wrestlemania? Nah, the other 13 matches were pretty shit i.e Kane x2, Sid & Bossman.

Shawn being Shawn

WM X - *****
WM 12 - ****1/4
WM XIX - ****1/2
WM XX - ****3/4
WM 21 - *****
WM 23 - ****1/2
WM 24 - ****1/2
WM 25 - ****3/4
WM 26 - ****1/2

Mr Wrestlemania.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'd still take Undertaker's individual performances these last three years over anyone else at WrestleMania ever. Legendary and awe-inspiring are just a couple words I would use to describe them.

With that said, Michaels probably has the best and most extensive catalogue of classic/great matches than anyone in WWE history.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker Mania matches since WM23:

23: ****1/2
24: ****1/4
25: *****
26: ****1/2
27: ***1/2

Michaels at Mania:

10: ****3/4
12: ****
14: ****
19: ****3/4
20: ****1/2
21: ****1/2
22: **1/2
23: ****1/4
24: ***1/2
25: *****
26: ****1/2

So while yes, Shawn overall is Mr. Wrestlemania since Taker's first several Mania matches were terrible, and Shawn has been putting on excellent/classic matches at Mania for a long while, but over the last few years from where I've been sitting, Taker has out-doing Shawn punch-for-punch as far as individual performances and matches go. Not to say Shawn has been bad, cause he's been amazing as always, but Taker has consistently had classic matches up until this year, where I felt his match with HHH was only very good, but even then Taker's selling and performance in that match was phenomenal, so it's nothing on him.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, finished Rumble 09 today and it was an overall solid show. Matt/Swagger was good, Cena/JBL was surprisingly good, Edge/Jeff was ok, and the Rumble itself was pretty damn good. 

I got my No Way Out 09, Backlash 09, and Judgment Day 09 dvds in today. Still waiting on Armageddon 08 to come in. I started to watch No Way Out, just made it through the Smackdown Chamber match, which was solid, and really picked up towards the end. Gonna finish the show tomorrow.

I just bought The Bash 09, Night Of Champions 09, Breaking Point 09, and Hell In A Cell 09. I only lack Survivor Series and TLC for my 09 collection. Will buy those next week.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Some Great Wrestling DVDs*

I'm on Netflix and stumble upon some great WWE DVDs! If you have it, you should check it out! I just finished watching the History of Chris Jericho DVD and it was amazing! I'm currently watching top 50 Superstars of WWE and it's pretty good. Are there any you guys recommend???


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

The Clique said:


> I'd still take Undertaker's individual performances these last three years over anyone else at WrestleMania ever. Legendary and awe-inspiring are just a couple wordss I would to describe them.
> 
> With that said, Michaels probably has the best and most extensive catalogue of classic/great matches than anyone in WWE history.


Undertaker is like the Pedro Martinez of the WWE. From 99-01 or so, he might've been the best pitcher in history.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Some Great Wrestling DVDs*



[email protected] said:


> I'm on Netflix and stumble upon some great WWE DVDs! If you have it, you should check it out! I just finished watching the History of Chris Jericho DVD and it was amazing! I'm currently watching top 50 Superstars of WWE and it's pretty good. Are there any you guys recommend???


Definitely check out _Hitman: Wrestling with Shadows_ if you have never seen it. It's also on the Netflix instant queue. By far the best wrestling documentary ever made.

There are a lot of great WWE videos and documentaries that Netflix has put up for the instant queue, but definietly check out the actual DVD collection that you can get in the mail from them. They have a shit load - I have been getting new ones every couple of days. Reliving the good ole' days...


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

What are your ratings and thoughts on the Shawn Michaels/Bret Hart Iron Man match from WM 12?

I just watched its excerpts from Boyhood Dream. It seems like a fantastic match, it's amazing that they could keep the crowd into it after an hour of no falls. Also, some great mat wrestling from these two.

I searched for ratings but way too many results were coming up.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> What are your ratings and thoughts on the Shawn Michaels/Bret Hart Iron Man match from WM 12?
> 
> I just watched its excerpts from Boyhood Dream. It seems like a fantastic match, i*t's amazing that they could keep the crowd into it after an hour of no falls*. Also, some great mat wrestling from these two.
> 
> I searched for ratings but way too many results were coming up.


Bolded = hit the nail on the head. Watching the match, it really doesn't feel like 1 hour.

*****. In my top 5 of all time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> What are your ratings and thoughts on the Shawn Michaels/Bret Hart Iron Man match from WM 12?
> 
> I just watched its excerpts from Boyhood Dream. It seems like a fantastic match, it's amazing that they could keep the crowd into it after an hour of no falls. Also, some great mat wrestling from these two.
> 
> I searched for ratings but way too many results were coming up.


Its pretty dull aside from maybe the final 15 minutes (including the 5 minute "Overtime" period). Most overrated match ever IMO.

Not a huge fan of Shawn Michaels anyways.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

IAmNotAJ said:


> Watching the match, it really doesn't feel like 1 hour.


True, feels more like 20.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Orton/Michaels from SS '07 is an excellent match. One of the best matches for Michaels and Orton's very best non-gimmick match.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Wrestlemania 11

The Allied Powers vs The Blu Brothers 

This wasn't the greatest opener of all time. Power versus power matches aren't usually the most entertaining and this was the case here. This did its job though, it got the new team of Bulldog and Luger a convincing win. Bulldog got the win with a sunset flip after one of the Blus went for a piledriver.
**

WWF Intercontinental Championship
Jeff Jarrett vs Razor Ramon 

This was solid enough, could have been better though. These two had been feuding for a while and Jarrett had taken with the help of The Roadie, so Ramon brought out 1-2-3 Kid to counter him. The match ended with Ramon winning by disqualification when The Roadie attacked him when going for the Razors Edge. 
**1/2

The Undertaker vs King Kong Bundy
Wasn't exactly offensive but it was never gonna be pretty. It was just two big men slugging it out as expected. Anyway, Kama stole Taker's urn but Taker picked up the win with a running clothesline. I believe this was the first time it was mentioned Taker was unbeaten at Mania too. 
*

WWF Tag Team Championships
The Smoking Gunns vs Yokozuna and Owen Hart

This tag match was alright. Yoko and Owen won the titles when Yoko hit the 

**1/2/**3/4

I Quit Submission Match
Bret Hart vs Bob Backlund

This was one of Bret's lesser matches. It was an interesting stipulation but it just didn't click properly and was quite boring at times. Bret got the win when he made Backlund quit while in his own finisher, the Cross Faced Chickenwing.
**

WWF Championship
Diesel vs Shawn Michaels

Very good match, certainly the best of the night with Michaels making Diesel look like a million bucks. Michaels hit the Superkick and had the match won but the referee was down and this was used to set up a rematch between them. Diesel got the win with a Jacknife 
***1/2

Lawrence Taylor vs Bam Bam Bigelow

This was better than it had any right to be to be fair to Taylor. He didn't do half bad considering he'd never wrestled a match. It still wasn't exactly a match that should have been main eventing Wrestlemania though. Taylor won with a second rope clothesline and that was that.
**

Overall Rating: This surely has to get the reward as the most dull Wrestlemania of all-time and just because of that, it may very well be the worst. At least Mania 9 stood out a little bit. Anyway, Diesel/Michaels was a good match but there was nothing that stood out about this at all and Taylor vs Bigelow shouldn't have main evented. 6/10


----------



## Classless (Aug 6, 2008)

I watched Ryder/Christian from ECW 09 and though it was pretty fun. Find it pretty hard to get in to wrestling match these days but this was nice surpise.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Razor King said:


> Orton/Michaels from SS '07 is an excellent match. One of the best matches for Michaels and Orton's very best non-gimmick match.


I got slated for giving it ****1/4 the day after the show now everyone worships it. Fantastic match.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

*- Survivor Series 2002: Edge & Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero & Charvo Guerrero vs Chris Benoit & Kurt Angle -*

Look at those names, what a stacked match, it was pretty sloppy and awkward, but a ton of fun. Makes me miss Eddie, Angle, Benoit and Edge.

***1/2


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Most undrrated matches ?
- Undertaker vs Kurt Angle (NWO 2006) ****1/2
- Undertaker vs Bret Hart (one night only 97) ****1/4
- Randy savage vs Ultimate warrior (Wrestlemania 91) ****1/4


----------



## Classless (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone remembers what's the date for Smackdown where Eddie finally manages to win Rey? It was during their 2005 feud.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The cage match that was on Eddie's DVD?


----------



## Classless (Aug 6, 2008)

redeadening said:


> The cage match that was on Eddie's DVD?


That's probably the one.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Wrestlemania 18 Review*​
Since I was only 8 when this thing went down, I decided to go back and really watch it.

*IC Title: William Regal v. RVD​*
Though it was a tad bit short, it was a good match and one of the better curtain jerkers I've seen from a Wrestlemania. Started the show off on a good note. - *****

*European Title: DDP v. Christian​*
Christian started the program off with a good promo which set the tone for the match. DDP and Christian are really good workers so I was excited for this one. Overall it was a good match. Enjoyed the finisher counters at the end, but knew it was over when DDP hit the Diamond Cutter. Good match. - ****1/4*

*Hardcore Title: Goldust v. Maven​*
Don't really know the build to this match, so maybe that took away from it, but overall this match was nothing special. Dustin got a few laughs out of me with the gold weapons especially the shovel. When he tossed him into the barrier at the start of the match, it looked REALLY good. Other than that, it was extremely short and thought that Spike Dudley coming from nowhere to win was BS. I mean it's Spike freaking Dudley. Then the backstage brawl turning into Hurricane winning was just fpalm worthy. Luckily Maven gets it back later on. Poor match though. - ****

*Kane v. Kurt Angle​*
Really good match. Kurt kicked things off with a rather funny promo that got him some good heat. Kane, as always in those days, came down to the ring with intensity and all the intimidation in the world. I thought these two were good foils for one another in the ring. Kurt had wrestling and athleticism on his side and Kane had power and strength on his. Kane, surprisingly, showed some athleticism of his own with the spinning powerslam and enzuguri. I was really amazed with Angle's modified suplex from the top rope. So quick and so agile. Really enjoyed the finish with Angle reversing the Chokeslam into a roll up and using the ropes. - ****3/4*

*Ric Flair v. Undertaker​*
The promo before the match gave me a glimpse of how the build went and it seemed like a good build. Both men came to hurt each other and that's exactly what they did. Ric brought it from the get-go and dominated the first 2 - 2 and a half minutes of the match then Taker went on a mean streak of violence. Then both men had highs and lows and was enough to keep my attention. I thought AA's interference was really good. His spinebuster on Taker got an "OMG" out of me. Didn't think ol' AA had it in him. In the end Taker got the win, of course. I want to give this match a good rating just because it's Taker/Flair, but overall it wasn't anything too special, but it was enough to entertain me. - ****1/2*

*Edge v. Booker T​*
First off, I'd like to say I never knew Teddy Long was a referee, lol. However, the match was rather good. Both men brought it and the action never really seemed to slow down. Edge's missed spear into the turnbuckle got an audible reaction from me and looked bad, in a good way of course. The Edgerooni was a fun little trick to watch as well. The multiple counters into the Edgecution were really good and Edge of course got the win. The only thing I didn't like was Edge's failed Hurracuranna from the top turn buckle. Even before it was executted I was worried because of Booker's foot placement. Knew he was gonna get caught on the ropes and he did. JR sold it was Booker resisting, but I don't know if that's trully what happened. Overall, a fun match. Short, but fun. ****3/4*

*Stone Cold Steve Austin v. Scott Hall w/ Kevin Nash​*
Started off slow with the two trading blows going back and forth. Until it happened, I was waiting for Nash to get involved and it didn't take long with Austin delivering a shot to the back. Though I just watched it, nothing really stands out for a couple of minutes mainly because I was side tracked with something else. However, towards the end things heated up. Nash's interference taking out the 1st ref and coming to the aid of Hall caught my attention. Austin then delivers a stunner to each and goes for the pin on Hall. There's no conscious ref so we wait for another to get to the ring. One finally does and right before the 3 count Nash takes out this ref as well. At this point, I knew Austin was pissed and he just went ape shit on the two. It was pretty much all Austin from there on out until Hall hit a stunner on Austin which got me thinking he was gonna pick up the victory, but he didn't. Austin finally hits back to back stunners on Hall which I found fucking hilarious and Hall sold them very well especially the second one. Austin gets the victory and receives a huge pop from the fans. The ending really made the match. - ******

*WWF Tag Team Titles: Four-Team Elimination Match​*
Let me just start by saying that Stacy was too fucking hot dancing on stage. Look good the entire time actually and damn was Jeff lucky to get a feel of that. 

Anyway, I thought the match dragged on a bit too long. Dvon's table spot was good as well as the Dudley's overall elimination. Thought the match was over after Billy's Fameasser which of course followed a Twist of Fate and a Swanton Bomb on Chuck, but it wasn't. Really good false finish. Though in the end I thought the finish was really weak. We could have ended on a Twist of Fate/Swanton Bomb combo which had the crowd going, but a cheap shot with the title gets Billy and Chuck the win. Overall, the match felt dragged out and sloppy at times. The finish sucked and the titles went to the wrong team. However, Stacy's ass was a great match saver. - ***3/4*

*The Rock v. Hollywood Hulk Hogan​*
Well, what can you say. It's the fucking Rock and Hulk Hogan! This match truly was GREAT. Storytelling at it's finest. The come face to face, the look around and realize what's about to go down. The Rock, the future of the company, gets knocked down by the great veteran Hulk Hogan, but he gets up and begins a comeback. The match starts slow and slowly, slowly builds. The pace quickens as the match goes on. The fans are cheering for The Rock, they're cheering for Hogan. The crowd was on absolute fire the entire time. The two competitors are truly going at it and then, it happens. Hulk begins to Hulk up like only he can. Nothing can phase him. He does the "YOU!" pose Rocky takes a few bumps and Hogan hits the leg drop and goes for the pin, but it's not over! Finally, Rocky hits a Rock Bottom, but he knows he isn't through and hits another Rock Bottom yet he still isn't satisfied. We all knew it was coming. The Rock does a kipup and stands over Hogan. Off comes the elbow pad. Rock flies across the rings, hits the ropes, and delivers a People's Elbow! Drops to the mat, goes for the pin, and "1-2-3!" gets it. Amazing match. Icon vs. Icon. It lived up to the hype and then some. The only thing that would have made it better is if I was old enough to get into the storyline and truly enjoy the match and watch it as it happened, but I was not. Nonetheless, amazing match. True class shown at the end with the hand shake. Then Rocky coming back to save Hogan from Hall and Nash Great fucking moment. - *******

*Women's Title: Triple Threat between Jazz, Lita, and Trish Stratus​*
Wasn't expecitng much from this match. I saw it more of a relief match after what was an epic Rock/Hogan matchup. Something to let the crowd chill out for a while. Didn't really achieme much else. Jazz got the win. - ****

*Undisputed WWF Title: Chris Jericho w/ Stephanie McMahon v. Triple H​*
Crowd wasn't as into as they should have been. Maybe they were still word out from Hogan/Rock, but this was still a solid match. Hogan/Rock should have headlined, bu it isn't like this match sucked. It was a good match. I enjoyed Stephanie's presence and Jericho's attack on Trips' leg. The table spot was great and overall the match was entertaining. - ****3/4*

Overall the PPV was really good and kept me interested throughout the entire show. One of the better Wrestlemania's of all time.

*Wrestlemania 18 - ****​*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

robertdeniro said:


> Most undrrated matches ?
> - Undertaker vs Kurt Angle (NWO 2006) ****1/2
> - Undertaker vs Bret Hart (one night only 97) ****1/4
> *- Randy savage vs Ultimate warrior (Wrestlemania 91) ****1/4*


That match is ***1/2 tops. I would actually compare it to Triple H/Taker from Mania where it got to the point of just being ridiculous.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> That match is ***1/2 tops. I would actually compare it to Triple H/Taker from Mania where it got to the point of just being ridiculous.


I don't know about you but the match was great 
it was the best match ultimate warrior ever had.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Except it wasnt and Warrior vs Savage was awesome. Especially considering the match had Warrior in it.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

robertdeniro said:


> it was the best match ultimate warrior ever had.


Not exactly saying much.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

It was also Savage's best match.

Thats right, i said it. COME AT ME


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I would but you're likely wearing an explosive vest. It was a rather entertaining match though aside from the rediculously dumb overkill finish, but hey thats THE WARRIOR! for ya.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

and what happened after the match between Randy savage and miss elizabeth is one of the greatest wrestlemania moments.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

redeadening said:


> It was also Savage's best match.
> 
> Thats right, i said it. COME AT ME


His match with Rick Steamboat is the best .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Overkill finisher worked in this situation. RETIREMENTZ MATCH~!

Storytelling was airtight, both men looked awesome, epic atmosphere, commentary fantastic, drama afterwards was genuinely a great moment and everything clicked.

Id put it just above Savage/Steamboat.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

my best Taker and HBK matches in WM:

Taker

WM 21: ******
WM 23: ******
WM 24: *****1/2*
WM 25: *****3/4*
WM 26: *******
WM 27: *****1/2*

HBK

WM X: *****3/4*
WM 12: *****1/4*
WM XIX: *****1/2*
WM XX: *****3/4*
WM 21: *******
WM 23: ******
WM 24: *****1/2*
WM 25: *****3/4*
WM 26: *******


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

*-- New Years Revolution 2004 Elimination Chamber: Triple H vs Edge vs Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton vs Batista --*

****1/2

A great chamber match, tells a great story throught out the match, good spots, and a ton of cool moments. These guys went out to have a great match. HBK as the Special Guest Referee only adds to the greatness.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

That NYR 05 Chamber match was fantastic. I remember ordering that show and absolutely loving the Chamber. **** 1/2 from me as well.

I'm working my way back through 2009 as I haven't seen any of the shows besides WM25, Summerslam, Rumble, E-Rules, and Bragging Rights. So, I ordered all the shows I don't have, and have so far made it back through the Rumble, wastched NWO 09 yesterday, Shane/Orton was great, the Raw chamber was good, as was the Smackdown Chamber. Rey's performance in the Raw chamber was excellent. Shane/Orton **** , Raw Chamber ****, SD Chamber *** 1/2. 

I skipped re-watching WM25 as I didn't want to see it again since I just watched it a few months back. 

Started Backlash 09 yesterday, Christian/Swagger was very well done and the pacing was great *** 3/4. Steamboat/Jericho was surprisingly watchable. Steamboat looked really good for not wrestling in so long, *** . Punk/Kane was decent, couldn't get into it, but watchable ** 1/2 . Hardy/Hardy I Quit match was ok, their WM match was better, did it's job I suppose, ** 1/2 . Legacy/Shane, HHH, Batista was alight as well, had a hard time getting into it, seemed to drag in the middle *** . About to watch the Cena/Edge LMS match, then on to Judgment Day 09.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Thought Legacy v Team H was great.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

TelkEvolon said:


> *-- New Years Revolution 2004 Elimination Chamber: Triple H vs Edge vs Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton vs Batista --*
> 
> ****1/2
> 
> A great chamber match, tells a great story throught out the match, good spots, and a ton of cool moments. These guys went out to have a great match. HBK as the Special Guest Referee only adds to the greatness.


That was early 2005 bro.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I loved the 2005 Royal Rumble match. I recommend it to everyone. Great match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

NYR 05 EC was excellent. 3rd best Chamber match behind the original and the SD one this year. ****1/4

Backlash 09 was pretty damn nice, but Backlash usually WAS no. Christian/Swagger was great, Jericho/Steamboat was very good, Punk/Kane I don't even remember, Hardy/Hardy... don't think I liked it. The 6 man tag wasn't good, but it wasn't bad either. And the LMS match was fantastic. Third best match of the year behind Taker/Shawn and Jericho/Mysterio from The Bash.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Any chance I could get an opinion or two on Cena/Orton from Bragging Rights 09? And for that matter the show as a whole? It doesn't look bad on paper but I've never really heard anyone rave about it so I'm not sure.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Orton/Cena IronMan?

I actually really liked it, and I generally don't prefer WWE Cena-Era work. I thought they did a lot of cool and some original things, and they really did a good job of holding my attention span (which may be more of a knock on me). I think I like it more than most, consider it on the same level of Michaels/Hart, which I generally consider a pretty well above average match in an assortment of criteria.

I'd probably rate it at about 4+


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cena/Orton, Iron Man at Bragging Rights is quite good and worth a look. The simultaneous AA/RKO spot still gives me some goosebumps (they lifted from it for the finish to their Raw Tables Match seven months ago). However, it gets over-the-top with Orton trying to blow Cena up with pyro, and then to make matters worse they really drag out some stretches. Before the last eight minutes or so, it's still really fine but then they booked a pretty retarded spot from Cena that feels like it takes half an hour to take place involving a table and that just really marred the match for me. The real finish, though, is sweet. Ther's a lot to like, some things to dismiss, but it's definitely worth a look. Star ratings aren't my thing for either wrestling matches or movies or whatever, but if you pressed me to hand out a star rating I'd probably go something like ***1/2, I don't know. I haven't seen it in about a year and a half, though.

That show overall is solid, never great and definitely never bad. The Bragging Rights 7-on-7 never really did flow and felt very rushed. The finish was nice with Big Show and Jericho, and I liked how the finish led to a pivotal plot development concerning a certain Raw midcarder later in the evening. The fourway for the WHC is pretty darned forgettable, save for the post-match heel turn by Batista on Rey. I remember the divas match being very decent until a botched finish involving Melina.

However, the opener is very nice. Intercontinental Champion and Smackdown representative John Morrison vs. United States Champion and Raw representative The Miz. Really good opening match. These two just have strong chemistry, no way around it. I remember thinking that, while it was probably not truly the best match of the night, it was also probably my favorite at the time.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The finish to the Iron-man match was barely passable.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

BOYHOOD DREAMZ~!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Umm, Cena's dream of making Orton tap out when there are 2 seconds left on the clock?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh sorry, i thought you were discussing the other terrible iron man match finish.

Yeah, Orton vs Cena ending sucked ass. Lets move on to Iron Man match endings that are awesome.

Rude vs Steamboat. Epic ending.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Eugene.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, it really made an already epic match feel even more tremendous and special.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

What about Eugene?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Judgment Day 2000 had the most epic ending. Damn, the Undertaker coming out to as the American Bad Ass and Triple H winning it with DQ; it doesn't get more EPIC than that! It's Attitude Era at its finest. But the whole Rock/Hunter feud was in 2000.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

TelkEvolon said:


> *-- New Years Revolution 2004 Elimination Chamber: Triple H vs Edge vs Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton vs Batista --*
> 
> ****1/2
> 
> A great chamber match, tells a great story throught out the match, good spots, and a ton of cool moments. These guys went out to have a great match. HBK as the Special Guest Referee only adds to the greatness.


My favorite Elimination Chamber actually, just had everything I look for in this type of match.



Ownage™ said:


> Thought Legacy v Team H was great.


As did I, if not for Edge/Cena, it would've been my favorite match on the card. I didn't feel any dragging part in the middle. **** on my last watch actually.



Brye said:


> Any chance I could get an opinion or two on Cena/Orton from Bragging Rights 09? And for that matter the show as a whole? It doesn't look bad on paper but I've never really heard anyone rave about it so I'm not sure.


I've never seen it but I remember when it happened, it seemed like you either loved it or hated it. Looks like a pretty hit or miss match so you'd need to check it out for yourself.



Razor King said:


> Judgment Day 2000 had the most epic ending. Damn, the Undertaker coming out to as the American Bad Ass and Triple H winning it with DQ; it doesn't get more EPIC than that! It's Attitude Era at its finest. But the whole Rock/Hunter feud was in 2000.


Another ones of my personal favorites, it's the best IronMan I've seen, granted I've still got stuff like Rude/Steamboat to check out. I was more impressed than anything at the time with Rock and HHH's ability to keep my attention for the full hour, never got boring once for me. ****1/2


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Does anyone have the Ric Flair shoot dvd from high spots? All of the previews seem very interesting, and it's supposedly 13 hours of interviews.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> Does anyone have the Ric Flair shoot dvd from high spots? All of the previews seem very interesting, and it's supposedly 13 hours of interviews.


I 99% sure that Cal has it. I think it actually is that long btw.

For those interested;



. said:


> The title for WWE's upcoming DVD release on Rey Mysterio is Rey Mysterio: The Life of a Masked Man. It is scheduled for release on July 12. The synopsis is as follows: "For the first time ever, Rey Mysterio sits down and reviews his historic career, reflecting on his greatest matches and moments. This all-new interview features exclusive and candid comments from the Ultimate Underdog on his Sports Entertainment path through ECW, WCW, and WWE; his rivalries with Eddie Guerrero, Chris Jericho, CM Punk; his thoughts on battling men almost twice his size, and his emotional Cruiserweight, Intercontinental, and World Championship runs."


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice to see they're including his feud with CM Punk. Despite the fact that Mysterio won almost every match they had, it was a nice little feud with some good matches.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Their match at I believe Armageddon in the IC #1 contender match was really fucking good.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

KidCharlamagne said:


> Their match at I believe Armageddon in the IC #1 contender match was really fucking good.


It really really is, I watched it just yesterday actually. What a coincidence! It isn't exactly a 'long' match but for what they fit in that amount of time is seriously impressive, especially since I believe it was their first encounter too. I didn't pay much attention to their feud last year, Was there anything decent in that? I remember seeing the 'Mania match and thinking it was again, short but impressive.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Rickeey said:


> It really really is, I watched it just yesterday actually. What a coincidence! It isn't exactly a 'long' match but for what they fit in that amount of time is seriously impressive, especially since I believe it was their first encounter too. I didn't pay much attention to their feud last year, Was there anything decent in that? I remember seeing the 'Mania match and thinking it was again, short but impressive.


Their match at Extreme Rules was great. It's probably their best match together so you should check it out. Their match at Over The Limit was really good too. It's not as good as the Extreme Rules match, but it's better than their WrestleMania match. So yeah, their feud last year was good.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I would like to see some of your collections. Might post mine, but I think I'm only at like 20.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

collections?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I should post my Wrestling DVD collection (I have a lot) because I think i'm ready to sell most of it.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Does anyone remember the Jeff Hardy - Undertaker Extreme Rules match on Smackdown a few years ago. Awesome match.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It was a watchable TV main event, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Yea, I remember that kind of being Hardy's peak here in the E. Nothing really special that I recall, kind of a typical match.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I should post my Wrestling DVD collection (I have a lot) because I think i'm ready to sell most of it.


Let me know when you're ready to sell and/or post them up on eBay or some other site.

Also, does anybody know where I can get box sets of each year's PPVs for the cheapest? I know WWE used to have them in their shop, but they only have 2009 and 2010 up now.

I looked on eBay and have found a couple of sets-

http://cgi.ebay.com/WWE-2008-PPV-Co...Ds_DVDs_GL&hash=item53dbdfcb5b#ht_2961wt_1199

http://cgi.ebay.com/WWE-2007-PPV-Co...Ds_DVDs_GL&hash=item53e12f5cda#ht_2890wt_1199

http://cgi.ebay.com/WWE-2006-PPV-Co...Ds_DVDs_GL&hash=item53e12f5bcf#ht_2906wt_1199

But that's still really pricey considering WWE had 2006 for like $90, or so I've been told. Plus they have all of 2009 for $90.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Quoting some old posts, but irdc.



IronMaiden7 said:


> Is this match online? I've been looking for it, but with no luck.


If you're okey dokey with streams: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5k1yp_eddie-guerrero-vs-rey-mysterio-smac_sport

part 2's down there on the right.



Goldberg_Sir said:


> What are your ratings and thoughts on the Shawn Michaels/Bret Hart Iron Man match from WM 12?
> 
> I just watched its excerpts from Boyhood Dream. It seems like a fantastic match, it's amazing that they could keep the crowd into it after an hour of no falls. Also, some great mat wrestling from these two.
> 
> I searched for ratings but way too many results were coming up.


I like it a lot, been a while though. For whatever reason not much in the match bothers me and I actually realy like the idea of there being no falls in the hour. ***7/8 or something.



robertdeniro said:


> Most undrrated matches ?
> - Undertaker vs Kurt Angle (NWO 2006) ****1/2
> - Undertaker vs Bret Hart (one night only 97) ****1/4
> - Randy savage vs Ultimate warrior (Wrestlemania 91) ****1/4


None of them are underrated tbf. I think Savage/Warrior is actually really overrated. 



slammer09 said:


> Anyone remembers what's the date for Smackdown where Eddie finally manages to win Rey? It was during their 2005 feud.


9/9, the cage match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Helped make Jeff's career though


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Just rewatched The Undertaker/Edge from Wrestlemania XXIV and I have to say, the old saw about it taking forever to get going... is actually true. It has a very solid, albeit obvious, concept in Edge countering all of Undertaker's moves (although, for the most part, Undertaker just hits him with those exact same moves about a minute later anyway), but it takes what feels like a year to get there. The first half just drags and drags, and now, watching it, the match just feels like it's fully warmed up by the point it's over.

Anyone else find this match less compelling upon further review? I know it's frequently considered the least among the last five Streak matches, but watching it again, it's honestly not even close to being as strong as Undertaker/Batista, Undertaker/HBK I, Undertaker/HBK II and Undertaker/Triple H in my honest opinion. It's good, it's mostly pretty fluid, at least when they start shifting into higher gears around halfway through, but I couldn't help but feel letdown by it, feeling as though my earlier memory of it had been excessively kind.

Also, since it's been a running topic in this thread lately, I have to say the Bret/Shawn Iron Man Match becomes uglier every time I revisit it. From the obvious sandbagging/potato-shotting at some points to just generally being a kind of aimless, truthfully largely tedious affair. The truth is, beyond the midcard Intercontinental Championship days about four or so years earlier, Bret/Shawn matches don't really flow very well because they didn't care for each other and it frequently shows up in their work. When Bret hooks in the camel clutch with roughly ten minutes to go, you wonder if they were even trying to fire the crowd up. Although there are some cool-looking sequences, especially involving that timekeeper early on. Extremely overrated match, but it's worth a look like critically acclaimed novel that is still kind of hollow.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Agree w/ DR.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

I just happen to be watching that match now, as you can see it doesn't have my full attention. . .


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm looking for reviews/ratings of the following matches from the Ricky Steamboat DVD:

vs Flair - *Boogie Jam*, March 17th 1984
vs Cowboy Bob Orton - Capital Centre, July 20th 1985
vs Magnificent Don Muraco - Maple Leaf Gardens, September 22nd 1985
vs Lex Luger - *Great American Bash*, July 23rd 1989
vs Rick Rude - Iron Man Challenge - *Beach Blast* - June 20th 1992
vs Steve Austin - *COTC XX* - September 2nd 1992

Is the Iron Man match with Rick Rude the entire thing or is it clipped?


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Just rewatched The Undertaker/Edge from Wrestlemania XXIV and I have to say, the old saw about it taking forever to get going... is actually true. It has a very solid, albeit obvious, concept in Edge countering all of Undertaker's moves (although, for the most part, Undertaker just hits him with those exact same moves about a minute later anyway), but it takes what feels like a year to get there. The first half just drags and drags, and now, watching it, the match just feels like it's fully warmed up by the point it's over.
> 
> Anyone else find this match less compelling upon further review? I know it's frequently considered the least among the last five Streak matches, but watching it again, it's honestly not even close to being as strong as Undertaker/Batista, Undertaker/HBK I, Undertaker/HBK II and Undertaker/Triple H in my honest opinion. It's good, it's mostly pretty fluid, at least when they start shifting into higher gears around halfway through, but I couldn't help but feel letdown by it, feeling as though my earlier memory of it had been excessively kind.
> 
> Also, since it's been a running topic in this thread lately, I have to say the Bret/Shawn Iron Man Match becomes uglier every time I revisit it. From the obvious sandbagging/potato-shotting at some points to just generally being a kind of aimless, truthfully largely tedious affair. The truth is, beyond the midcard Intercontinental Championship days about four or so years earlier, Bret/Shawn matches don't really flow very well because they didn't care for each other and it frequently shows up in their work. When Bret hooks in the camel clutch with roughly ten minutes to go, you wonder if they were even trying to fire the crowd up. Although there are some cool-looking sequences, especially involving that timekeeper early on. Extremely overrated match, but it's worth a look like critically acclaimed novel that is still kind of hollow.


I have to agree with you on Shawn/Bret match at WM
that match put me to sleep.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Not a big fan of any Taker/Edge at all. Michaels/Jericho Unforgiven & No Mercy, HHH/Hardy No Mercy, Flair/Michaels, and Show/Taker Cyber Sunday are better than the whole lot of them for WWE matches of 2008 imo.



admiremyclone said:


> Is the Iron Man match with Rick Rude the entire thing or is it clipped?


It's the whole thing and the greatest Iron Man match in EVERZ.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Taker/Edge matches at WM and Hell in cell are two of my favorite matches.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> Show/Taker Cyber Sunday..



I liked Taker vs Big Show at Cyber Sunday 
and also they had a realy good match at smackdown " Cage Match " and at No Mercy.

it's funny because no one likes Taker/Big Show matches 
and the reason is they are " Big Men ".


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm putting "random words" in quotation marks.

The Taker/Edge Hell In A Cell is a gimmick filled spotfest with a dumb ending...

AKA it's amazing and my 2nd favourite match of 08


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The ending's fine but the aftermath stuff is mind-boggling.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Just watched a couple of matches...

*Ricky Steamboat vs Ric Flair - Boogie Jam, 1984*
Ok, so I'm quickly starting to realise that Steamboat is one of the best ever at making basic wrestling holds really fun to watch. This match goes an hour and the first 10-15 minutes is basically Steamboat using the headlock on Flair and going back to it whenever Flair breaks free of it. And it kept me glued to the screen. Very slowly but surely, Flair gets frustrated but it just makes him more prone to the headlock and Steamboat just keeps going back to it. Every 10 minutes or so they shake hands which I love because each time it becomes more and more hesitant until the last one where they both hesitantly go for it but don't shake and just lock up instead.
The commentary with Steamboat and Matt Striker really adds to things, because we get to hear Ricky talking about how everyone expects him to throw in the famous arm drag but he doesn't; he sticks with the headlock to keep things different. Anyway, match builds and builds to the time expiring and Steamboat makes the mistake of going to the top rope with about 5 seconds to go, gets the 3-count but the time expires before the ref makes the last count. Fantastic, slowly but excellently built which showed just how patient and smart a wrestler Ricky is. *****3/4*

*Ricky Steamboat vs Cowboy Bob Orton - Capital Center, 1985*
At about 15 minutes long, its an extremely fun match. Again, Steamboat starts off by using the arm drags and going straight for that left arm of Orton's. He's not dumb, he knows that Orton will try to use the cast any chance he gets so he targets the arm to weaken it. Crowd is hot from the start and they're with Steamboat every step of the way. Orton tries a few counters and some power moves but it goes back to the arm. Match ends in a DQ and then Ricky challenges Orton to come back and fight some more. Orton thinks about it and then heads to the showers instead. Crowd gives him great heat. Anyways, it's nothing spectacular but its fun and entertaining. *****

One other thing, I love the pre-match interview at Wrestlemania 3 when Steamboat says, "The time has come. We have reached our...moment". Love it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hell in a Cell wasnt really a spotfest. Very psychology heavy if anything to compensate for the blood.

TLC sucked, fuck that match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

That TLC match is unwatchable. On another note, Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy Cyber Sunday, thoughts? I know viva enjoyed it more than the No Mercy Match.

In fact, rate these matches.

*Undertaker vs. Edge*
WrestleMania:
Backlash:
Judgment Day:
One Night Stand:
SummerSlam:

*Jeff Hardy vs. Triple H*
No Mercy:
Cyber Sunday:

*Jeff Hardy vs. Triple H vs. Edge*
Armageddon:

*Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair*
WrestleMania:

*Shawn Michaels vs. Batista*
Backlash:
One Night Stand:

*Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho*
Judgment Day:
The Great American Bash:
Unforgiven:
No Mercy:

*Undertaker vs. Big Show*
No Mercy:
Cyber Sunday:
Smackdown (Cage):


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Undertaker vs. Edge*
WrestleMania:****1/4
Backlash:***1/2
Judgment Day:***3/4
One Night Stand:***3/4
SummerSlam:****1/2

*Jeff Hardy vs. Triple H*
No Mercy:****
Cyber Sunday:***1/2

*Jeff Hardy vs. Triple H vs. Edge*
Armageddon:****

*Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair*
WrestleMania:****

*Shawn Michaels vs. Batista*
Backlash:***1/2
One Night Stand:***1/2

*Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho*
Judgment Day:****
The Great American Bash:***3/4
Unforgiven:****
No Mercy:****1/2

*Undertaker vs. Big Show*
No Mercy: ***3/4
Cyber Sunday: ***3/4
Smackdown (Cage): ***1/2 ( a very good match for a TV show )


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Taker/Edge from WM24 is their best, followed by Summerslam. I remember Backlash/JDay/ONS sucking pretty hard. Haven't watched Taker/Show series.

Michaels/Jericho
JDay ****
Bash *** 1/2
Unforgiven ****
No Mercy ****

Michaels/Batista
Backlash N/A
ONS ****

Michaels/Flair - mid *** range, haven't watched it in ages.

Jeff Hardy/HHH
No Mercy ****
Cyber Sunday *** 1/2

Jeff/Edge/Trips - N/A , actually got that show in a couple days ago, will watch soon. 


Gonna watch Judgment Day 09 later for the first time to continue on the 09 year.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

*Undertaker vs. Edge*
WrestleMania: ****
Backlash: ****
Judgment Day: ***
One Night Stand: ***1/4
SummerSlam: ****

*Jeff Hardy vs. Triple H*
No Mercy: ****
Cyber Sunday: ***1/2

*Jeff Hardy vs. Triple H vs. Edge*
Armageddon: ***3/4

*Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair*
WrestleMania: *****

*Shawn Michaels vs. Batista*
Backlash: ***1/2
One Night Stand: ***3/4

*Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho*
Judgment Day: ***1/2
The Great American Bash: **1/2
Unforgiven: ***1/4
No Mercy: ****

*Undertaker vs. Big Show*
No Mercy: ***1/2
Cyber Sunday: ****
Smackdown (Cage) ***1/2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Undertaker vs. Edge
WrestleMania: ****1/4
Backlash: ***3/4
Judgment Day: ***1/4
One Night Stand: ***
SummerSlam: ****3/4

Jeff Hardy vs. Triple H
No Mercy: ****
Cyber Sunday: ***1/4

Jeff Hardy vs. Triple H vs. Edge
Armageddon: ***3/4

Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair
WrestleMania: ***1/2

Shawn Michaels vs. Batista
Backlash: ***1/2
One Night Stand: ****

Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho
Judgment Day: ****
The Great American Bash: ***
Unforgiven: ***3/4
No Mercy: ****

Undertaker vs. Big Show
No Mercy: ***1/4
Cyber Sunday: ***3/4
(Don't remember the cage match at all)


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> On another note, Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy Cyber Sunday, thoughts? I know viva enjoyed it more than the No Mercy Match.


It was great. Not quite as good as No Mercy though.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

I rewatched WrestleMania XIX for the first time in a few years. This is the ppv that got me back into wrestling after a seven-year hiatus. I've always said that it was my favorite WM and my favorite wrestling ppv of all time. Let's see how it holds up:

*Cruiserweight Championship: Matt Hardy vs. Rey Mysterio*
Fast-paced, fun opener. Mysterio pulls out some special moves, Hardy looks a great heel, the end is a nice surprise, but it could have used more time. And if the match is only going to be 5 1/2 minutes long, there shouldn't have been any rest holds. Still, a solid way to start the show.

**3/4

*Undertaker vs. Big Show & A-Train*
I'll never understand the hate this match gets. This match is non-stop action between three guys who can really go. UT fighting them off one at a time kept the pace moving, the match opens with a chokeslam, and there's a lot of great action. Even though "the streak" was never threatened, it was still a fun match.

***

*Women's Championship: Victoria vs. Trish Stratus vs. Jazz*
Definitely one of the better women's matches out there. Everyone looks great, the pace never lets up, and it has a feel-good ending. But like the opener, I wish it had been given more time.

**1/2

*WWE Tag Team Championship: Team Angle vs. Los Guerrerso vs. Chris Benoit & Rhyno*
This match felt very watery. After months and months of the "SmackDown Six" pulling out all the stops, three of them (and some other very good talent) don't have much left to offer. It just felt like we had seen this match before, in one way or another. The action was good, it just never felt like anything above filler.

**1/2

*Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho*
Shawn Michaels is my favorite wrestler. This match is the definition of a "dream" match. This is era vs. era, two perfectly matched opponents. I didn't love this match back in 2003, and I don't love it now. It just never felt as remarkable as I would have imagined (by comparison, HBK/Angle was even better than I would have hoped). There's a lot of good stuff here, but it never leaves second gear for me.

***1/4

*World Heavyweight Championship: Triple H vs. Booker T*
An under-rated match, but only because of how much crap it gets. The chemistry never quite clicked here, either, and one has to wonder if HHH was holding back Booker, or if Booker just wasn't up to par (either makes sense to me). There's some good action, but it ends just as soon as it picks up, and it makes Booker look weak that he was the only guy who got hit with a finisher once and didn't kick out (Jericho, HBK, McMahon, Rock, Austin, Angle, Lesnar). Still, a solid main event.

***1/4

*Hulk Hogan vs. Mr. McMahon*
This match stole the show for me. The action started hard, it went back and forth, the air was intense, good weapon use, an amazing table spot, both bled a lot, a huge surprise in Roddy Piper showing up, and I love Hogan using three legdrops to put away McMahon. This match had a great storyline, it told a story in the ring, the action never stopped, it was intense, and fun, and all great great.

****

*The Rock vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin*
This match might be the genesis of the "finisher fest." They were having a very good brawl before the last few minutes, and then they pulled out all the stops. You would have never guessed how much pain Austin was in (except towards the end when he takes the rock bottoms), but like the other matches, the action never stopped and the finish was perfect.

***3/4

*WWE Championship: Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar*
This is a very athletic, classic main event, but it's not as great as it was back in 2003. The submissions, the power game, and the story are all very good. The botched ssp kind of throws off the ending, but not too much. Still, a very good match.

****


Is it still my favorite WM and ppv of all time? Not sure. I always knew it wouldn't age well since storylines and action have progressed so far. HBK/Y2J doesn't hold up against HBK/Angle and the first HBK/UT match, HHH/Booker is certainly the weakest RAW title match up until WM XXVII, and Angle and Lesnar would have a much better match at SummerSlam.

However, this is still an excellent show. There's not one bad match on the card (save for the embarrassing catfight, it has a solid opener, a pretty good undercard, and FIVE main events that are all pretty good to great. Hogan/McMahon is a classic, and Rock/Austin is the perfect conclusion to their feud. That there are three other main events is simply amazing. There's no show-stealer like at X7, XX, 21, etc, but I guess that's the trade-off. 

We'll probably never see a card quite as amazing again as WrestleMania XIX, and that's a damn shame. This is still one of the best WrestleManias ever. Top three, easily.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I have Jericho/HBK and Austin/Rock much higher.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The Cyber Sunday match between Hunter and Hardy is fantastic and criminally underrated. It's obvious people will compare it to their No Mercy match but that match is no slouch itself. It's awesome.

Edit:

WrestleMania XIX is awesome.

Michaels/Jericho ~ **** 3/4
Hunter/Booker ~ *** 3/4
Rock/Austin ~ **** 1/2
Lesnar/Angle ~ *** 3/4

I don't remember Hogan/Vince but it was a fun match.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Jericho/HBK is in my top 5 WM matches of all time.

Rock/Austin at WM 19 is also much better than their WM 17 match imo.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Undertaker vs. Big Show & A-Train*
it wasn't a classic but i agree with you , the match was good and fun to watch.

*Hulk Hogan vs. Mr. McMahon*
I did not expect anything good from the match because both of them suck in the ring 
but the match had a great story and it was a very good match.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I agree with everything ratings wise except I rate Angle/Lesnar higher (****), and Jericho/Michaels higher (****). Everything else is spot on.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just rewatched WrestleMania 17, been a long while but i remember it being great but not as great as 19, i will have to rewatch 19 but i had 17 in good memory but this time i seemed to enjoy it way more. My Ratings:
*
1.Match
WWF Intercontinental Championship
Single
Chris Jericho © vs. William Regal*

6.5/10

A very solid entertaining Match. Was very well placed as the Opener, some good spots and a nice contest.
*
2.Match
Six Man Tag Team
The Right to Censor vs. Tazz & The APA*

5.5/10

Was so so, nothing really exciting, also a Match i just wanted to finish. The RTC as a Heel Stable was cool and Tazz as APA i really enjoy, but i really didn't care for the Match.

*3.Match
WWF Hardcore Championship
Hardcore
Raven © vs. Kane vs. The Big Show*

6.5/10

Surprisingly a okay Match, the Match did it's purpose a nice Hardcore Match with the few big spots, enjoyed it for what it was. Also for the fact that it was the hardcore Title the Match was pretty stacked with Stars.

*4.Match
European Championship
Single
Test © vs. Eddie Guerrero*

6.5/10

Thought it could have been more, Test was a fine Powerhouse and Eddie could have a good Match with anybody. It was nice but it wasn't where it could have gone, of course it didn't get plenty of time anyway.

*5.Match
Single
Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit
*

8.5/10

Great Match. It was really very different from the usual WWE Style Match and the people dug it. I still feel that while the Roll Up allowed for the Feud to continue it looked weak to the great Match. Wasn't their best Match but surely their most unique.

*6.Match
WWF Womans Championship
Ivory © vs. Chyna
*

4.0/10

Was better then expected but still not anything close to acceptable.

*7.Match
Streetfight
Vince McMahon vs. Shane McMahon*

8.0/10

Enjoyed the hell out of this Match, great Story, not anything great in Ring wise, there was the big spot at the Commmentating Table. How VKM slapped his own son to disciplin him and Shane hesitates to fight back until he is beaten down in the corner. After that the Turn from Trish and Linda standing up for the low blow. It was really great.
*
8.Match
WWF Tag Team Championship
Three Way TLC
The Dudley Boyz © vs. Edge & Christian vs. The Hardy Boyz*

7.5/10

Was a good Match. I amnot a huge Hardcore guy, the Match was there for the uhhhs and ahhhs and i guess it was good for that.

*9.Match
The Gimmick Battle Royal*

-

*10.Match
Single
The Undertaker vs. Triple H*

7.0/10

Unbelivable how both those guys weren't able to put on as great of a Match in 2001 as in 2011, 10 Years later, 10 Years older they did a Match never to be forgotten while the 2001 Match was good but not anything close to Classic, of course that's just my Opinion.

*Main Event
WWF Heavyweight Championship
No DQ
The Rock © vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin*

9.0/10

I can't believe how i could have rated the Match the last time 7.5/10, when it's clearly way above. Such a great Match, such a great Story, the kickouts were kinda a overkill at the end but they made sense, Austin couldn't beat Rock, got desperated and totally went nuts. Also love how they didn't make the Heel Turn this all of a sudden Turn, all turns in History seem to be so extremly the same, where you think he is gonna hit him until he turns and hits the other guy or something. In this Match you just asked yourself wtf is going on, why is he asking VKM for a Chair? Just really confusing and when he shakes VKM's hand afterwards i wanna punch Austin, i really suspended my disbelief, what a great Match.

All in all without a doubt one of the greatest Manias of all time, if not the greatest.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What is the best Funk vs Flair match?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd still say the "I Quit"


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont know man. The match before that was fucking crazy. Insane out of control brawling, bleeding and Terry Funkness.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Any of these DVD's worth getting?

Unforgiven 2001
King of the Ring 2000
Mick Foley: Greatest Hits and Misses
Rey Mysterio 619
Shawn Michaels From the Vault
Summerslam 2008?

Also any match recommendations from 2010?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Stay away from 619. The Psychosis match is edited horribly on audio, just horrendous, and all the WCW matches are just shown bell-to-bell. The only match worth seeing on it that you can't get elsewhere (and with better editing) is the match with Angle and Benoit, which is in my media thread. Not worth paying several dollars for.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Ethan619 said:


> Any of these DVD's worth getting?
> 
> Unforgiven 2001
> King of the Ring 2000
> ...


Foley's dvd and From The Vault are must haves if you're a fan of either guy. Get the 3 disc edition for Foley's set though. King of the Ring 2000 pretty much sucks. Everything's fairly average. I haven't seen Summerslam 2008 but all reviews I've read are positive, especially for Taker/Edge HIAC and Cena/Batista.

Taker/HBK and Edge/Jericho from Mania. I haven't seen much from 2010.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Ethan619 said:


> Also any match recommendations from 2010?


Smackdown Money In The Bank - Money In The Bank 2010
Team WWE VS Team Nexus - SummerSlam 2010
Daniel Bryan VS Dolph Ziggler - Bragging Rights 2010
John Morrison VS Sheamus and ADR/Edge/Kane/Mysterio - TLC 2010
Evan Bourne VS Chris Jericho - Fatal Four Way 2010

Those were some of the better matches from the year in my opinion.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Bryan/Miz (Night of Champions) and Cena/Batista (Extreme Rules)


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Ethan619 said:


> Any of these DVD's worth getting?
> 
> Unforgiven 2001
> King of the Ring 2000
> ...


 Unforgiven 2001 is a definite: fun tag opener, Edge/Christian, the hilarious match between The Brothers of Destruction and Kronik, RVD/Jericho, Rock/Booker & Shane, and Austin/Angle. This and SummerSlam 2001 are kind of the peak of Invasion-era ppvs. Highly recommended.

King of the Ring 2000 is crap. Most of the matches are 3-4 minutes long and suck.

If you're a fan of Foley, the new edition of Hits and Misses is great, and From the Vault has the Street Fight against HHH, a match against Diesel, the first ladder match with Razor, and the Iron Man match, so you can't go wrong.

SummerSlam 2008 is pretty good, if only for Edge/UT and Cena/Batista. HHH/Khali is actually pretty good and so is Punk/JBL. MVP/Jeff is a good opener, too, but the show is missing the same depth as the 2009 show.

If you want a Rey DVD, get his second release. It's got a lot of great stuff.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ethan619 said:


> Any of these DVD's worth getting?
> 
> Unforgiven 2001
> King of the Ring 2000
> ...


Summerslam 2008, definitely, if only for HIAC and Cena/Batista. HIAC between Taker and Edge is one of the best Cell matches, in my top 3 for Cell matches personally  Cena/Batista is an excellent match, and my personal favorite out of all the matches they've had. HHH/Khali sucked balls... but every Khali match does, so can't really fault HHH there. Wasn't Khali's best match either, as his two matches with Cena and his LMS with Taker (despite how heavily edited it seemed to be) was better. Punk/JBL I remember being decent enough. I also think MVP/Hardy was a decent enough match... although I can't say for sure. 

The others I can't really comment on any of the other DVD's... except KOTR 2000... ALL HAIL KING KURT!

And match recommendations from 2010... Taker/HBK (obviously), Edge/Jericho from Mania and Extreme Rules, Batista/Cena from Mania, SD Eliminaton chamber was also a great match... although perhaps a bit under-par for a chamber match compared to previous chamber matches... though it was a good deal better than the Raw one.

Also Taker/Punk from SD 9/10 was a great match, and worth checking out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought HHH/Khali was pretty solid concidering who was in the match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I thought HHH/Khali was pretty solid concidering who was in the match.


I suppose for a Khali match, it was solid.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was talking about HHH too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ba dum tish


Still waiting for my Flair/ Funk opinions here.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Ba dum tish
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my Flair/ Funk opinions here.


GAB match is insanely awesome and kinda underrated compared to the I Quit Match. The I Quit is still an all-time classic, though!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Watched HHH/Taker for the 4th time today. Amazing match. The story of Taker being from another realm and impossible to beat at WrestleMania gets stronger with each viewing. Definitely think HHH's Tombstone is the best false finish in company history.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> Watched HHH/Taker for the 4th time today. Amazing match. The story of Taker being from another realm and impossible to beat at WrestleMania gets stronger with each viewing. *Definitely think HHH's Tombstone is the best false finish in company history*.


Since WM I have tried to think of one that is anywhere close to as good. I cannot.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Ownage™ said:


> Watched HHH/Taker for the 4th time today. Amazing match. The story of Taker being from another realm and impossible to beat at WrestleMania gets stronger with each viewing. *Definitely think HHH's Tombstone is the best false finish in company history.*


I wouldn't go that far. I mean there's a lot of history that I have yet to uncover and from all the matches I've seen I can't remember a better one, but you're placing that false finish above every other one that has happened in the last 60-70 years.

Still an amazing false finish.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Opinions on what should be included on the new Rey set.

My list:

Rey Mysterio vs. Psychosis [Super J Cup 1995]
2-3 genuine lucha matches against Psychosis and Juventud Guerrera
Rey Mysterio vs. Dean Malenko [Nitro 6/17/1996]
Rey Mysterio vs. Psychosis [Bash at the Beach 1996 - this time without fucking up the audio; save their ***1/2 level Nitro matches for Rey's post-career set]
Rey Mysterio vs. Ultimo Dragon [Nitro 8/12/1996]
Rey Mysterio vs. Dean Malenko [Nitro 12/30/1996]
Rey Mysterio vs. Juventud Guerrera [Nitro 2/24/1997]
Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero [Nitro 9/8/1997]
Rey Mysterio vs. El Caliente [Nitro 9/29/1997]
Rey Mysterio & Juventud Guerrera vs. La Parka & Psychosis [Nitro 12/15/1997]
Rey Mysterio vs. Billy Kidman vs. Psychosis vs. Juventud Guerrera [Souled Out 1999]
Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman vs. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin [Vengeance 2003]
Rey Mysterio vs. Tajiri [Smackdown 9/4/2003]
Rey Mysterio vs. Tajiri [No Mercy 2003]
Rey Mysterio vs. John Cena [Smackdown 2003]
Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero [No Way Out 2004]
Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam vs. Booker T. & Eddie Guerrero [Smackdown 12/30/2004]
Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero [Smackdown 1/6/2005]
Rey Mysterio vs. Kurt Angle [Smackdown 2/10/2005]
Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero [Smackdown 5/5/2005]
Rey Mysterio vs. Randy Orton [Smackdown 4/7/2006 - a recycle, but it's a great match to get Orton on the set and it avoids the Edsploitation shite]
Rey Mysterio vs. Evan Bourne [Raw 10/27/2008]
Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk [Armageddon 2008]
Rey Mysterio vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane [Smackdown 5/1/2009]
Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho [Judgment Day 2009]
Rey Mysterio vs. John Morrison [Smackdown 9/4/2009 - this time in proper 16:9 format]
Rey Mysterio & Batista vs. Big Show & Chris Jericho [Hell in a Cell 2009 - another recycle, but it's a great match involving Batista plus there's the dynamic of Rey vs. Show]
Rey Mysterio vs. Shawn Michaels [Smackdown 1/29/2010]
Rey Mysterio vs. Undertaker [Royal Rumble 2010]
Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk [Smackdown 2/12/2010]
Rey Mysterio vs. Jack Swagger [Money in the Bank 2010]


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
I really like your list. I would add a couple Smackdown matches like Mysterio/Edge 6/5/09, Mysterio/Jericho 7/10/09 (please), and Mysterio/Batista Cage Match 1/15/10. I also would like to see Mysterio/Eddie Great American Bash '05 and Mysterio/Ziggler Night of Champions '09.

And this match even if it is a repeat:

*Rey Mysterio vs. Kurt Angle - Smackdown 9/12/02*







I'm pretty excited for this set. _The Biggest Little Man_ set is one of my favorite WWE DVDs ever.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Hopefully we'll get a Rey vs HHH match on a future DVD set somewhere down the line. Now that he's on Raw the chances of it happening have gone up.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> In fact, rate these matches.


*Undertaker vs. Edge*
WrestleMania: ***
Backlash: Dunno. Didn't think it was as good as Mania
Judgment Day: ^Same.
One Night Stand: *
SummerSlam: ***1/2

*Jeff Hardy vs. Triple H*
No Mercy: ***3/4
Cyber Sunday: Not sure I saw this.

*Jeff Hardy vs. Triple H vs. Edge*
Armageddon: **3/4 ?

*Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair*
WrestleMania: ****


*Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho*
Judgment Day: ?
The Great American Bash: ?
Unforgiven: ****1/8
No Mercy: ***3/4

*Undertaker vs. Big Show*
No Mercy: ***1/8
Cyber Sunday: ****1/8
Smackdown (Cage): **7/8



redeadening said:


> What is the best Funk vs Flair match?


I Quit.







Helpful~!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Hopefully we'll get a Rey vs HHH match on a future DVD set somewhere down the line. Now that he's on Raw the chances of it happening have gone up.


It has to happen at Summerslam, since Rey and Mistico are obviously being kept away from each other until WM 28.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with you guys. Mysterio/Hunter needs to happen. WrestleMania 28 already seems jam packed, with Rock/Cena and the Undertaker's streak match against Orton (most likely). SummerSlam is a good place and now that they are on the same brand; it's even better.


----------



## T. Bones (Apr 16, 2011)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> I wouldn't go that far. I mean there's a lot of history that I have yet to uncover and from all the matches I've seen I can't remember a better one, but you're placing that false finish above every other one that has happened in the last 60-70 years.
> 
> Still an amazing false finish.


It was good, but I immediately had the thought of "no way Taker lets HHH beat him w/ his own move!" and then I was right...haha


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Mysterio needs to have a match with Cena as well which they didn't do the last time he was on Raw. Mysterio/Sheamus and Mysterio/Miz though are the only new feuds he can have with heels though since has already faced Ziggler, Punk and Swagger.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*The Very Best of WCW Nitro DVD*

Can't wait for this, the good old days of wrestling. Anyone else gonna be getting it?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh yeah!

This one is going on the top shelf!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Silvervision have today confirmed that WWE’s new Rey Mysterio: The Life of a Masked Man 3-Disc DVD will contain 2 ECW matches, 6 WCW matches and 12 WWE matches.

They have now added WWE Extreme Rules 2011 to order on their website, revealing that the plans right now are for the event to be released on DVD format only to UK/Europe. 

A Blu-ray edition of Extreme Rules 2011 is however scheduled to be released to North America on May 31st. That’s down as a single disc Blu-ray, rather than another BD/DVD combo pack.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

superdupersonic said:


> It has to happen at Summerslam, since Rey and Mistico are obviously being kept away from each other until WM 28.


I have a feeling that they are going to go with Cena/ADR and Miz/Triple H come Summerslam. At this point I don't even care if it happens on fucking Bragging Rights lol, I just want to see them get some good time for a match before they both retire.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm sure we'll see a HHH/Mysterio match somewhere down the line, as we should, but I wouldn't say it's a dream match of mine or anything. It would probably be decent at worst and good at best but I nothing amazing or even great in my opinion. I just can't picture their styles meshing too well.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

HHH vs. Rey would get me to attend the shitfest that is Bragging Rights.


----------



## Reem (Apr 26, 2011)

A Mysterio/HHH match would more than likely last no longer than 10 minutes and be simular to the Taker/Mysterio match at RR. I'd prefer Cena/Punk at Summerslam seening that feud ended abruptly thanks to them deciding to go with Cena/Miz at Mania.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Remember me?

Probably not....

anyway, some recent STARZ

Wrestlemania 27

Edge/ADR ***1/2
Cody/Mysterio ***3/4
Cole/King *
clusterfuck tag match *
Pointless snooki match *
Punk/Orton ***
Taker/HHH ****1/4
Miz/Cena **

This product is slowly dying on me.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Reem said:


> *A Mysterio/HHH match would more than likely last no longer than 10 minutes and be simular to the Taker/Mysterio match at RR.* I'd prefer Cena/Punk at Summerslam seening that feud ended abruptly thanks to them deciding to go with Cena/Miz at Mania.


Why? The only reason Taker/Mysterio was that length was because Taker had just returned from injury and couldn't work long matches.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Triple H abusing Rey and treating him like crap FTW


----------



## Reem (Apr 26, 2011)

Ownage™ said:


> Why? The only reason Taker/Mysterio was that length was because Taker had just returned from injury and couldn't work long matches.


Just couldn't see them allowing Mysterio longer than 10-12 minutes in the ring with Triple H. I know they allowed Hardy alot of time with HHH but I couldn't see them doing it with Mysterio. Sort of like Taker/Punk, I think the WWE would be under the impression that the fans wouldn't buy the two going at it for 20 minutes plus.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Rey is a super face, he has mega credibility


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Reem said:


> Just couldn't see them allowing Mysterio longer than 10-12 minutes in the ring with Triple H. I know they allowed Hardy alot of time with HHH but I couldn't see them doing it with Mysterio. Sort of like Taker/Punk, I think the WWE would be under the impression that the fans wouldn't buy the two going at it for 20 minutes plus.


Ridiculous statement tbh. HHH has said himself that he wants to work with Rey. I highly doubt that if he finally gets the chance after all these years that it will only be for 10 minutes.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

superdupersonic said:


> Silvervision have today confirmed that WWE’s new Rey Mysterio: The Life of a Masked Man 3-Disc DVD will contain 2 ECW matches, 6 WCW matches and 12 WWE matches.


That's a pretty weird thing for them to announce. Hopefully vs. Psicosis BOTB 96 and vs. Eddie GAB 05 are on there. Is it too much to ask for the Jamie Noble match from Velocity as well? 



Reem said:


> Just couldn't see them allowing Mysterio longer than 10-12 minutes in the ring with Triple H. I know they allowed Hardy alot of time with HHH but I couldn't see them doing it with Mysterio. Sort of like Taker/Punk, I think the WWE would be under the impression that the fans wouldn't buy the two going at it for 20 minutes plus.


Don't get this at all. Mysterio's one of the bigger "superstars" in the company and not the cruiserweight-only guy he was until 2005-6.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

There about 50 better matches involving Rey and Eddie yet to get the remastered commercial release treatment, and they DON'T include an overbearingly shitty soap opera angle.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Together? Nah. Of course I have a soft spot for Guerrero's total abusive dickness. But I'd say they only had a few matches together better than that.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Reem said:


> Just couldn't see them allowing Mysterio longer than 10-12 minutes in the ring with Triple H. I know they allowed Hardy alot of time with HHH but I couldn't see them doing it with Mysterio. Sort of like Taker/Punk, I think the WWE would be under the impression that the fans wouldn't buy the two going at it for 20 minutes plus.


Taker wasn't in good physical shape when he wrestled Punk. I'm sure the matches would've been longer if Taker was fully healthy. 

Mysterio is one of the biggest names in the company.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> I'm sure we'll see a HHH/Mysterio match somewhere down the line, as we should, but I wouldn't say it's a dream match of mine or anything. It would probably be decent at worst and good at best but I nothing amazing or even great in my opinion. I just can't picture their styles meshing too well.


Triple H works best with smaller guys.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

I just watched Undertaker vs Festus from Smackdown 2008
a very good match , Festus/Luke Gallows's best match (IMO)


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Razor King said:


> Triple H works best with smaller guys.


Quoted for absolute truth.

It's just the way it is, Triple H playing the dominate big guy against the smaller probably more athletic guy fits so well. 

HHH vs Hardy/Jericho/HBK/(to a lesser extent Rocky/austin) 

Credit where credit is due, HHH is one of the top dogs and can perform brilliantly when pushed, his style just works better with smaller guys.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HHH/Mysterio would be a great match, and should happen eventually. It's true, Triple H works really well with smaller guy... I think it's easier for him to play the bigger, stronger guy role and put on an excellent match.


----------



## Reem (Apr 26, 2011)

Ownage™ said:


> Taker wasn't in good physical shape when he wrestled Punk. I'm sure the matches would've been longer if Taker was fully healthy.
> 
> Mysterio is one of the biggest names in the company.


I remember reading an interview with Punk where he stated the matches with Taker didn't go as long as the wwe audience wouldn't find it believable a wrestler like him could go 20 minutes with Taker.

I'm not saying you're wrong I'm just saying personally I think a match with HHH and Mysterio would have as much action as possible squeezed into a short match. I can't recall Mysterio having long matches with anyone the size and stature of Triple H.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

I was just looking over the match listing for Wrestlemania XX, and on paper, it seems stellar. Then I read all of the negative press it received, and I was just wondering why. 

Also, what was so bad about the Undertaker/Kane match? John Powell on wikipedia, whoever that is, rated the match 2/10 and rated the Goldberg/Lesnar match 0/10. Can someone give me an explanation?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Ship sailed for Triple H vs Rey Mysterio, in my opinion. In Triple H's current role, they are probably only going to bring him back in to get a heel some screentime and popularity. Or a very big match. Rey isn't in his twilight years, and doesn't come across as the type of guy that will get the coverage to have a program with HHH.

Wrestlemania 20 isn't too bad. The big plus for it is the triple threat main event. Other than that, nothing else stands out from memory. I disliked Guerrero/Angle, can't remember Kane/Taker too well, and obviously, Goldberg/Lesnar was trash.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> I was just looking over the match listing for Wrestlemania XX, and on paper, it seems stellar. Then I read all of the negative press it received, and I was just wondering why.
> 
> Also, what was so bad about the Undertaker/Kane match? John Powell on wikipedia, whoever that is, rated the match 2/10 and rated the Goldberg/Lesnar match 0/10. Can someone give me an explanation?


 WrestleMania XX was the victim of its own hype and a bloated, ponderous show in its own right.

They started promoting it heavily a year earlier, which like the 1998 "Godzilla" movie, just doesn't work.

The show itself is four hours and forty five minutes long, and a lot of it is either filler or just a disappointment.

-Big Show/Cena began the formula for Cena matches. He gets beat down, then makes a comeback and wins. This was the first time it happened, and the formula got stale before it started. These two had better matches before and after this. Also, Cena had FU-ed Show a couple of times before, so it wasn't quite as special as they had intended.

-The tag title 4-ways were complete filler. The belts were randomly put on teams with nothing else to do, defended them in 6-7 minute long multi-man matches that no one cared about. Maybe if they were elimination style like at X8, but they were a waste of time.

-Jericho/Christian was quite good. Nice little sleeper match.

-Rock & Sock vs. Evolution was fun. Bummer to see the faces lose, but it was necessary.

-The playboy bunny match was garbage.

-The CW open match was a disappointment. Ten competitors. Ten minutes long. Eliminations occuring about every minute. Rushed, dull, disappointing.

-Goldberg vs. Lesnar was a match I dreamed of from the previous summer. It was an abomination when I watched it live in 2004, and it's an abomination today.

-The Women's title match was a waste. The crowd was dead, they didn't know what to do, and the finish was really unpleasant to watch. Molly Holly sold it like she was being raped.

-Guerrero/Angle is athletic, fun, and a great co-main event. Would have been MOTN were it for the main event.

-the entrance for Undertaker is AMAZING. Quite possibly the greatest return and entrance of all time. Then the match starts, and you realize all you wanted to see was the entrance. The match itself is an afterthought. They do the same old stuff, but with a lot less intensit, and in a lot less time.

-the main event is one of the greatest triple threats of all time, and certainly one of the best matches of all time. It used to be my favorite match of all time, but Benoit murdering his son and wife kind of hampers my enjoyment. The post-match is heartbreaking, any way you look at it.

All in all, there's just a lot of fat here. Two tag title matches, the playboy match, the CW match, the Women's title match makes for FIVE filler matches, one of the main events is one of the worst matches of all time, and the opener is awkward. Still recommended, though, for the two RAW undercard matches and the title matches.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

That's what I was looking for, thanks. I'll still pick it up, I've wanted to see Benoit/HHH/HBK in high quality for a while now. And I'm a sucker for entrances, so I'd like to see Undertaker's return.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The problem with WM 20 is that they put matches with all these guys in it just so they could put as many people on the card as they could. I love the show though. Christian/Jericho is amazing and the both title matches are classics.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

*WRESTLEMANIA 20*

1. John Cena vs Big Show - **1/2
2. RVD/Booker vs Dudley's vs Cade/Jindrak vs La Resistance - *
3. Chris Jericho vs Christian - ***3/4
4. The Rock/Foley vs Evolution(Batista/Flair/Orton) - ***1/2
5. Sable/Torrie vs Keibler/Miss Jackie - DUD
6. Cruiserweight Championship Open - **1/4
7. Godberg vs Brock Lesnar(Special Ref: Steve Austin) - DUD
8. Rikishi/Scotty vs APA vs WGTT vs Basham Brothers - *3/4
9. Victoria vs Molly Holly - *1/4
10.Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle - ****
11.Undertaker vs Kane - **1/4
12.Triple H vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Benoit - *****


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I would agree with those ratings, maybe a tad higher on Christian/Jericho. The ending of the show is still maybe my favorite mark out moment of being a wrestling fan to this day despite what happened a few years later.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

WWE's Facebook said:


> Get select WWE dvds for just $12.99 at Best Buy stores for a limited time only!


FYI.

- Vic


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

I just re-watched WMXX recently and for the most part I'd agree with those ratings. Except I'd put Cena/Show ** and I wouldn't call Lesner/Goldburg a dud, the crowd was brutal and it pretty much mirrored my attitude to the two men at the time (which made it entertaining for me).

Edit; On a semi-related note, what did people think of RVD/Cena One Night Stand 2006?


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey guys, would appreciate any opinions on the following DVD sets:

Hell in a Cell
Ladder Match
The Twisted Disturbed Life of Kane
Tombstone: History of the Undertaker

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Whats everyones rating for Austin/Angle at Summerslam in 2001. In my opinion I think its easily Angle's best match and performance, that being said its still Austin who steals the show giving one of the best heel performances of his career


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kane-UK said:


> Hey guys, would appreciate any opinions on the following DVD sets:
> *
> Hell in a Cell
> Ladder Match*
> ...


I have those three and I'd say that they're all worth it. Ladder match one has a ton of good matches on it including some gems such as TLC III, IV and Flair/Edge. The HIAC DVD is good especially for the Armageddon HIAC, not to mention most of the matches are good. I have the Undertaker one but I got it about 5 years ago and I can't really remember what's on it but I believe I liked it.

As for RVD/Cena, really enjoyed that match. I thought the environment they were in helped it quite a bit too. ***3/4


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Agreed with Brye on those 3 sets being worth getting. Kane set is only worth getting if you are a huge Kane fan... or simply wish to piss off Rock fans by buying it over the 3 disc Rock set :lmao.



rude awakening said:


> Whats everyones rating for Austin/Angle at Summerslam in 2001. In my opinion I think its easily Angle's best match and performance, that being said its still Austin who steals the show giving one of the best heel performances of his career


Tremendous match, top 20 in company history probably (I forget exactly where I placed it in my top 100 list...). Austin is awesome, and so is Angle. Just proves that Angle CAN be amazing and have classic matches when someone else is leading the match and preventing him from doing stupid shit 99% of the time lol.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

rude awakening said:


> Whats everyones rating for Austin/Angle at Summerslam in 2001. In my opinion I think its easily Angle's best match and performance, that being said its still Austin who steals the show giving one of the best heel performances of his career


Beautiful match. The second half and the ending makes it one of the best title matches. **** 1/2.

Angle's third best match behind RR '03 and WM 21.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Kane-UK said:


> Hey guys, would appreciate any opinions on the following DVD sets:
> 
> Hell in a Cell
> Ladder Match
> ...


Hell In A Cell: Good release basicly you get ever Cell match from 97-07 including the 6 Man Armageddon 2000 match which is rare. Pick it up if you love the Cell match a lot of classics on this set. 

Ladder Match: Similar to the Cell set you get a large collection of ladder matches minus Mania X we get Summerslam 95. They throw on a Stampede Match with Jake Roberts and JYD which they should of thrown on Bret and Dynamite. But the rest is WWE stuff with all the TLCs. The 1st two discs are great cos it's all the late 90s to early 00s then Disc 3 is the modern ladder match stuff were not much happens. I recommended some good matches on this one. 

Kane: Don't own it only get if a huge Kane mark 

Undertaker: This is a must for a WWE DVD Collection every great Taker match from 91-04 is on here which is good. It needs updating but you don't notice the recent stuff not being on here when you look back at when Taker could really work good matches. Easily a recomend along with Hell In A Cell and Ladder Match. Kane only get if you are a kane fan.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Kane-UK said:


> Hey guys, would appreciate any opinions on the following DVD sets:
> 
> *Hell in a Cell*
> *Tombstone: History of the Undertaker*
> Thanks in advance.


Two of the best IMO


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

Hell in a Cell immediately stood out for me as it is one of my favourite gimmick concepts and it will be useful to have them all on one set. Is the match-list correct in that Taker vs Bossman isn't included though?

The Taker set looks great and i'll certainly be getting it. It seems far better than the Taker's Deadliest Matches boxset as well.

Being a Kane mark i will look for Kane's DVD, but some of the match choices seem a bit bizarre...


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Beautiful match. The second half and the ending makes it one of the best title matches. **** 1/2.
> 
> Angle's third best match behind *RR '03 and WM 21.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I think Austin/Angle is better than both of these matches, Austin's performance as the heel is so believable and intimidating (and in my opinion the best performance), and ive never seen Angle as sharp as he was in this match, he was believable all the way as the underdog and everything he did made sense


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*WrestleMania XX*

John Cena vs Big Show **3/4
RVD/Booker T vs Dudleyz vs Cade/Jindrak vs La Resistance *
Chris Jericho vs Christian ***1/2
The Rock/Mick Foley vs Evolution ***1/4
Sable/Torrie vs Keibler/Miss Jackie DUD
Cruiserweight Championship *
Godberg vs Brock Lesnar DUD
Rikishi/Scotty vs APA vs WGTT vs Basham Brothers *
Victoria vs Molly Holly 1/4*
Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle ***1/2
The Undertaker vs Kane **3/4
Chris Benoit vs Triple H vs Shawn Michaels *****3/4*




> Whats everyones rating for Austin/Angle at Summerslam in 2001. In my opinion I think its easily Angle's best match and performance, that being said its still Austin who steals the show giving one of the best heel performances of his career


Brilliant match (war). Top 10 in WWE history. *******


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

What's everyone's rating for HHH/HBK/Cena at Survivor Series 2009? 

I think the match is a ton of fun to watch. Great psychology, great start with HBK superkicking HHH, and a great ending.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

HHH/HBK/Cena at Survivor Series 2009 might be the greatest match to have the worst build-up in WWE history. 

I just saw it last week again and it continually blows my mind how any combination of those three guys is usually pretty damned sweet on average, but put all three of them together and you get something even _better_. I think it would be better-remembered than it is (only less than a year and a half ago now) if there had been some actual storyline progression with DX following it. 

Again, star ratings aren't my thing, but I'd say it's at least ****.

I worship Angle/Austin at Summerslam 2001, in part because I was there live for it. Sensational, bloody, vicious war. It's one of the few cases where a finish of that type legitimately works, in my honest opinion. 

And boy howdy, it's always kind of funny to take a look at Wrestlemania XX and see four good-to-great matches crowded by a bunch of shitty ones. What a weird feeling you'd have seeing that show live.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Angle/Austin- ****3/4
HBK/Cena/HHH- ****

Both awesome, fun matches to watch. Angle/Austin, while I think Angle/Benoit from RR03 is a bit better, Angle's best individual performance was against Austin at Summerslam 2001.



> HHH/HBK/Cena at Survivor Series 2009 might be the greatest match to have the worst build-up in WWE history.


I think I have to agree with this. The build up was terrible, but the match was awesome.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Any combination of Cena, Michaels, and Hunter is usually brilliant.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Just rewatched the Christian/Del Rio matches from 3/25 and 4/8. Can't decide which one is better, leaning towards 3/25 but they're both great. Really looking forward to their Extreme Rules match.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> What's everyone's rating for HHH/HBK/Cena at Survivor Series 2009?
> 
> I think the match is a ton of fun to watch. Great psychology, great start with HBK superkicking HHH, and a great ending.


****1/4

One of the best beginnings to a match I've ever seen, I could've just replayed it over and over.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Whats everyones favorite fight post WM26 and ignoring Taker/HHH from WM 27?

I really can't think of a stand out match from last year and early this year and that's sad, real sad. Especially since there's been so much potential with feuds they've had with nexus, Punk/cena and....umm....hmm.

Jericho's been out of the picture, Taker is can't walk, mysterio isn't his '2009 self' it seems, although i enjoyed his fight with Rhodes at mania, but he hasn't had the sort of quality matches he had against jericho/morrison/Ziggler in '09.

He did fight against Ziggler in 09 right?

Anyway, what's been you best match in terms of quality from say...may 10 - present?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Whats everyones favorite fight post WM26 and ignoring Taker/HHH from WM 27?
> 
> Anyway, what's been you best match in terms of quality from say...may 10 - present?


Either John Morrison/Sheamus at TLC 2010, or Ziggler/Bryan at Bragging Rights. Both were just awesome. I rate the Ladder match at ****1/4 and the Bragging Rights match at ****


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh man that ladder match was also ****1/4, they had a damn good mini feud, what was it? 3/4 brilliant matches? I know it's been said thousands of times but if morrison had mic skills he would be a WWE champ by now.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Whats everyones favorite fight post WM26 and ignoring Taker/HHH from WM 27?
> 
> I really can't think of a stand out match from last year and early this year and that's sad, real sad. Especially since there's been so much potential with feuds they've had with nexus, Punk/cena and....umm....hmm.
> 
> ...


Morrison/Sheamus, Danielson/Ziggler and Danielson/Miz were excellent. Also loved Cena/Batista last man standing. This year's SmackDown chamber was awesome too, that's my number 2 MOTY behind HHH/Taker.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Best thing about the SD chamber match was Drew Mac's rampant rage which seemed important at the time, clearly was just random. But enjoyable none the less. Del rio / Mysterio had a fair share of above average matches too during the late summer/early Autumn.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> *Best thing about the SD chamber match was Drew Mac's rampant rage* which seemed important at the time, clearly was just random. But enjoyable none the less. Del rio / Mysterio had a fair share of above average matches too during the late summer/early Autumn.


I have to admit, I marked lol. Thought they were going to take it somewhere but as usual it was dropped the second it ended.


----------



## EldondeDR (Apr 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I have to admit, I marked lol. Thought they were going to take it somewhere but as usual it was dropped the second it ended.


LOL me too.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

McIntyre/Danielson is a match I'd really like to see. Too bad they're still on separate brands after the draft.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WWE have a lot of guys that can no doubt give us some great matches. But if they don't start pushing them then that's all they're ever going to be imo. Great matches but not classic matches stemming from epic feuds.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Anyway, what's been you best match in terms of quality from say...may 10 - present?


-SmackDown MITB - Money in the Bank
-Sheamus vs. Randy Orton - SummerSlam 2010/Hell in a Cell 2010
-Team WWE vs. Team Nexus - SummerSlam 2010
-The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan - Night of Champions 2010
-Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler - Bragging Rights 2010
-Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler - Royal Rumble 2011

Those have been my favorites.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

WWE Saturday night's main event 2006

1. John Cena/Triple H vs Orton/Kurt Angle/Rey Mysterio - ***
2. Steve Austin vs JBL (Beer Drinking contest) - DUD
3. Mickie James/Trish Stratus vs Candice/Victoria - 1/2*
4. HBK vs Shane Mcmahon (street fight) - ***1/4

Overall this is a great event. Cena/Triple H vs Angle/Orton/Mysterio was a great tag team match. It was about 15 minutes long and it built up the feuds for Wrestlemania 22 a little more. Austin and JBL had a fun segment where they had a beer drinking contest. It ended with a stunner of course. Mickie and Trish started their feud here. HBK and Shane gave us a great little street fight. PPV worthy in my opinion. It had some great moments here. 

Then we had Foley and Edge put on a good segment, ending it with a nice brawl. Undertaker and Henry also had a decent little enocunter.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Whats everyones favorite fight post WM26 and ignoring Taker/HHH from WM 27?


Well, I could include Taker/HHH WM27 and my answer would be the same 

Either the SD EC, TLC World Title match, and Sheamus/Morrison would all be in high contention. I'd also put Edge/Ziggler from the Rumble up there... not as high as those matches, but up there high.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Oh man that ladder match was also ****1/4, they had a damn good mini feud, what was it? 3/4 brilliant matches? I know it's been said thousands of times but if morrison had mic skills he would be a WWE champ by now.


Match quality wise, the Morrison/Sheamus feud was awesome. 

RAW Falls Count Anywhere Match: *** (Fantastic for only 7 minutes)
Survivor Series: ***1/2
King of the Ring Final: ***3/4
TLC Ladder Match: ****1/4
Second RAW of the year: ***.

...I don't think they can have a bad match together. If Morrison got drafted, I wold have loved to see this as a main event feud. The in ring chemistry is pretty fantastic.


----------



## Reem (Apr 26, 2011)

Edge/Ziggler is the current match of the year for me. Wasen't a fan of Undertaker/Triple H and can't really remember much of the chamber matches.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I've gotten bored with the modern day wrestling style, at least in the WWE/TNA anyway - not seen anything else. It is a while since I'd seen a proper fight/beating in wrestling, so I'm still high on HHH/Taker. I enjoy Drew, Sheamus and Cena's stuff but other than that, I get bored watching stuff from Bryan, Morrison, whoever else is around these days. Ziggler is alright though.


----------



## EldondeDR (Apr 28, 2011)

How would you guys rate Austin Vs Rock 1 at WM 15?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

EldondeDR said:


> How would you guys rate Austin Vs Rock 1 at WM 15?


Pretty good - didn't touch the WM 17 match but still a good contest between two great workers.

***3/4


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

EldondeDR said:


> How would you guys rate Austin Vs Rock 1 at WM 15?


***1/2 
Good brawl, typical AE style match. Worked well as the main event of a mediocre/poor wrestlemania.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

My current MOTY is the Smackdown Chamber match which is ****1/4 for me. Triple H/Taker I gave **** but I actually think I overrated it and ***3/4 may be more accurate.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

EldondeDR said:


> How would you guys rate Austin Vs Rock 1 at WM 15?


Bad. **1/2*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ Yeah. Somebody asks that question every three days.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

Dark Church said:


> My current MOTY is the Smackdown Chamber match which is ****1/4 for me. Triple H/Taker I gave **** but I actually think I overrated it and ***3/4 may be more accurate.


I've gotta agree with this.

Everyone in the SD Elimination Chamber had an excellent performance, particularly Rey Mysterio. But also Wade Barrett put in the best effort I've ever seen him put into a match, iirc.

I'd also give Taker/HHH ***3/4, vastly overrated by most people on and off this forum, imo.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Taker vs. HHH is why over 50,000 people throw away several hundred dollars for a weekend of wrestling every year.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

5-stars baby.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The SmackDown chamber was fantastic but HHH/Taker is on another level. I highly doubt WWE will have a better match this year.

Anybody catch Rhodes v Mysterio from last week's SmackDown? How was it?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I think Dolph/Edge was better then HHH/Taker.

Taker/HHH was predictable, the only time i thought HHH was gonna win was when he tombstoned him.

Now Dolph/Edge had tons a of near falls and you actually thought Dolph was gonna win on a few occasions.

Ofcourse this is just my opinion.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

Can anyone recommend me which 2 DVD's to buy out of these four :
1. Ricky Steamboat - The Life Of The Dragon
2. Bret Hart - Best There Is, Best There Was, Best There Ever Will Be
3. The History Of WWE Championship
4. The History Of World Heavyweight Championships


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Edge/Ziggler was really good but I wouldn't put it anywhere near HHH/Taker. HHH's Tombstone is better than all of the nearfalls in Edge/Ziggler combined.

Miz/Morrison from Raw 1/3 is a gem. I liked that more than Edge/Ziggler.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

InYourFace said:


> I think Dolph/Edge was better then HHH/Taker.
> 
> *Taker/HHH was predictable*, the only time i thought HHH was gonna win was when he tombstoned him.
> 
> ...


That has been the case for all of Undertaker's WM matches since WrestleMania 22. In general, wrestling has gotten overly predictable.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I don't get the whole "match was predictable so it wasn't good/wasn't as good as it should have been etc" crap. So what if you know who is going to win? I believe it was Jim Cornette that said something like "you may know the destination but you don't know the journey, so enjoy it". Plus, if knowing the outcome is a problem, does that mean that when you re-watch your favourite match it gets worse every time because you know what's going to happen?

Didn't think much to Edge/Dolph; kinda dull imo (thanks to Edge). Had high expectations considering Dolph was in there, but Edge evened things out from being potentially great to just solid.

Also, I'd probably put the RR match this year over everything else I've seen so far except for HHH/Undertaker. Then probably the first Del Rio/Christian match, and then one of the chamber matches or something (honestly don't remember either of them though lol).


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I just re watched the Undertaker/Big Bossman Hell In A Cell match. Wasn't that bad, but holy shit the crowd was almost completely dead.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> I just re watched the Undertaker/Big Bossman Hell In A Cell match. Wasn't that bad, but holy shit the crowd was almost completely dead.


it should've been Undertaker vs Mcmahon Hell in a cell 
Bossman wasn't a big star so the crowd was completely dead.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> Anybody catch Rhodes v Mysterio from last week's SmackDown? How was it?


Straight wrestling this time. Not much in the way of allusions to the story so I found it kind of dull compared to Mania. The whole segment was pretty decent for TV.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Top 5 for 2011 so far:

1. Smackdown Elimination Chamber - ****
2. Undertaker vs. Triple H - ****
3. The Miz vs. John Morrison - *** 3/4
4. Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler - *** 1/2
5. Raw Elimination Chamber - *** 1/2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

superdupersonic said:


> Taker vs. HHH is why over 50,000 people throw away several hundred dollars for a weekend of wrestling every year.


Well said. That match alone made the whole, very expensive trip to Atlanta worth it. I enjoyed the other shows I went to and most of the other Wrestlemania matches but Undertaker locking Triple H into Hell's Gate was what I will remember most about the entire event.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

zaqw222222 said:


> Can anyone recommend me which 2 DVD's to buy out of these four :
> 1. Ricky Steamboat - The Life Of The Dragon
> 2. Bret Hart - Best There Is, Best There Was, Best There Ever Will Be
> 3. The History Of WWE Championship
> 4. The History Of World Heavyweight Championships


Bret Hart and the WWE Championship set. Easily two of the greatest sets WWE has ever released. Incredible match quality.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Mysterio has a pretty quality set, and I'm not even a huge Mysterio mark. 

But of those 4, I'd probably agree with poster above: Bret Hart and WHC. Haven't seen the Steamboat set, probably gold considering the worker.


----------



## Reem (Apr 26, 2011)

Hated Taker/HHH. The crowd was pretty quiet, Taker kicking out of everything was just embarrasing. Only watched the match once and that was live, maybe it could change for me on a re-watch but I doubt it. I'd go below three star tbh. You shove people kicking out of finishing moves for half of the match and people think it's a classic lol.

What are people's thoughts on the Orton/Sheamus match from HIAC? Considering the bland feud I was relitively suprised by how good the match turned out to be. Bryan/Miz was the best match I saw all year (Taker/HBK not included) though, followed closely by Danielson/Ziggler.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Reem said:


> Hated Taker/HHH. *The crowd was pretty quiet*, Taker kicking out of everything was just embarrasing. Only watched the match once and that was live, maybe it could change for me on a re-watch but I doubt it. I'd go below three star tbh. *You shove people kicking out of finishing moves for half of the match and people think it's a classic lol.*


Serious?

Cena/Hunter match on Raw from 2009 had that. What is it considered?


----------



## Reem (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes. The crowd didn't give a shit for most of the match.


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

*** 1/2 for Taker vs HHH big move stall for a min or two then big move again over and over and over. Had a big match feel and the story they were telling at the end was decent but Misawa vs Kawada this was not.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Still need to see HHH/Taker and Rhodes/Rey


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Reem said:


> Yes. The crowd didn't give a shit for most of the match.


Deaf.
Retarded.
Stupid.

Pick one lol. From somebody who was there live I can assure that their match was about the only thing that the crowd _did_ give a shit for.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Reem said:


> Yes. The crowd didn't give a shit for most of the match.


I didn't know the crowd comprised of one person.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The crowd was far from dead for Triple H/Taker but the match was not amazing. They didn't build to anything and just did nearly a half hour of spots and finishers.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> They didn't build to anything and just did nearly a half hour of spots and finishers.


Lulz... So you didn't notice the massive amounts of storytelling and callbacks between spots and in the finishing stretch? And what about drama? And those 'little things' that added so much? 

P.S. I agree there was one Pedigree too much.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't see how using too many finishers in a match like that deters from it. It created suspense not seen in a WWE match in a long time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> The crowd was far from dead for Triple H/Taker but the match was not amazing. They didn't build to anything and just did nearly a half hour of spots and finishers.


Everything in a match is a spot.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOO I don't now if it fits here or in other wrestling section, but I watched some Flair matches in the 80's, my thoughts:

Ric Flair vs. Jumbo Tsuruta - 2/3 Falls Match - AJPW 06/08/1983
absolutely fantastic match, great technical wrestling in the first fall for almost 30 minutes. rns more aggressive even though both guys were extremely exausted. The finish was awesome, made Jumbo such a great star like Flair was, and brilliant selling by Jumbo btw. Definilly one of the best matches that i've ever saw. 
*******

Harley Race vs. Ric Flair - Cage Match - NWA Starrcade 1983
Referee was extremely slow and screw most of the nearfalls. Was a fun match, but far away for being a classic, with a good story but when started to get hot, ended. I was expeceting a lot more for a match that was WON MOTY 83. One of the most overrated matches in Flair's career IMO, along with that match with Vader in 93.
***3/4*

Kerry Von Erich vs. Ric Flair - 2/3 Falls Match - AJPW 24/05/84
the crowd was kind dead during the first half, with very few reactions, which ended with one of the most weird finishes that I've ever saw. In the second fall Flair made a very good comeback wich was the point that really turned the match. Last fall was really good with both guys doing a great job, overall the match told a good story, worth checking.
****1/4*

Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat - NWA 29/05/84
fucking awesome wrestling match with total nonstop action for 30 minutes, crowd was great btw.
*****1/2*

Ric Flair vs. Kerry Von Erich - NWA 25/01/85
fantastic atmosphere, the crowd was on fire since the beginning of the match. awesome match but the rating could be higher if wasn't that stupid finisher.
******


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jumbo owns.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Deaf.
> Retarded.
> Stupid.
> 
> Pick one lol. From somebody who was there live I can assure that their match was about the only thing that the crowd _did_ give a shit for.


Ditto. The live atmosphere for that match was excellent.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

JoeRulz said:


> Lulz... So you didn't notice the massive amounts of storytelling and callbacks between spots and in the finishing stretch? And what about drama? And those 'little things' that added so much?
> 
> P.S. I agree there was one Pedigree too much.


It may have helped if they had a feud before Mania as well which besides one promo they didn't. It was set up like we are not champions and there is no main guys left so lets beast each other up. I also didn't like how many pedigrees were kicked out of and the tombstone while cool was a bit much. Then there is the fact that Triple H said someone would die basically and he tapped out while Taker's shoulders were on the mat. It was very entertaining but there were to many faults to make it any higher than ****.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if this is any good. Seems pretty interesting.

http://bit.ly/kgD5ws


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

^. I haven't heard of that one before. Looks like it could go either way though, really good or really bad.

What would you guys recommend most out of the following DVDs?
- The Rise and Fall of WCW
- Top 50 WWE Superstars of All Time
- The Self Destruction of The Ultimate Warrior
- WWE Breaking The Code Behind The Walls of Chris Jericho
- The History of WrestleMania

I've heard good things about all Warrior's and WCW's, but are they overrated?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

IAmNotAJ said:


> ^. I haven't heard of that one before. Looks like it could go either way though, really good or really bad.
> 
> What would you guys recommend most out of the following DVDs?
> - The Rise and Fall of WCW
> ...


I would pick The Rise And Fall Of WCW and Chris Jericho DVD


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

robertdeniro said:


> it should've been Undertaker vs Mcmahon Hell in a cell
> Bossman wasn't a big star so the crowd was completely dead.


Was Taker a tweener around this time? That coulda been a reason for the crowd being dead.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Because two heels wrestling eachother? meh I don't know, but the crowd was dead regardless. At one point you can actually hear some guys in the front row having a conversation!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

IAmNotAJ said:


> ^. I haven't heard of that one before. Looks like it could go either way though, really good or really bad.
> 
> What would you guys recommend most out of the following DVDs?
> - The Rise and Fall of WCW
> ...


If you happen to have a netflix account, all of those DVDs (the documentary parts) are on there for free with your subscription. But if not, I have the Jericho DVD and it's definitely a good buy (Comes with SummerSlam 09 free in some places). I've heard good things about the WCW and Top 50 though.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Undertaker's shoulders weren't on the mat technically. He had both his arms raised; hence, his shoulders can't be down on the mat geometrically. I know WWE does stupid things bit that wasn't one of them.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> Was Taker a tweener around this time? That coulda been a reason for the crowd being dead.


No he was a heel at that time.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

Brye said:


> If you happen to have a netflix account, all of those DVDs (the documentary parts) are on there for free with your subscription. But if not, I have the Jericho DVD and it's definitely a good buy (Comes with SummerSlam 09 free in some places). I've heard good things about the WCW and Top 50 though.


Damn, I don't have Netflix, that would be sweet though. Thanks for the advice, I'll defiantly give Jericho's DVD a watch, if for nothing else then just to see some of his WCW/ECW matches I haven't seen before.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> It may have helped if they had a feud before Mania as well which besides one promo they didn't. It was set up like we are not champions and there is no main guys left so lets beast each other up. I also didn't like how many pedigrees were kicked out of and the tombstone while cool was a bit much. Then there is the fact that Triple H said someone would die basically and he tapped out while Taker's shoulders were on the mat. It was very entertaining but there were to many faults to make it any higher than ****.


You're pretty inconsistent. In previous posts you talk about spots and finishers, and yet you gave it a ****.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Taker's shoulders were not on the mat.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Nitpicking tbh.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

No, Taker's shoulders weren't on the mat at all. In fact, the position in which he had his body was a massive part of why the finish was so excellently executed. You could see how Undertaker holding Triple H in the Hell's Gate would wear both men down; Taker practically finishes the job of damned near killing himself by beating Triple H the only way he could in that scenario.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I also thought at one point that Trips was trying to force Taker's shoulders onto the mat, he just couldn't get it done. I would've preferred if Hunter passed out in the hold as opposed to tapping but it was still a good finish.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The pass out wouldve made sense but who's complaining. He tapped. Taker broke him.

Also worth noting, I think triple H holds the record for most tap-outs in Wrestlemania history.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Any thoughts on the Triple H/Flair Last Man Standing match? I just watched it for the first time and I would give it ****1/4 with their cage match just besting it, for me, at ****1/2. Both were really brutal matches that showed Flair could still hang with the big boys. Also, Coach's commentary was magnificent. Probably not a stretch to call him the best heel commentator in the last ten years. (WWE-wise anyway)


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Figured I'd throw this up here for anyone interested. 

2011 Extreme Rules Review


----------



## Reem (Apr 26, 2011)

Extreme Rules 2011

Randy Orton vs. CM Punk - ***1/2
Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio - ***1/4
John Cena vs. The Miz vs. John Morrison - ***
Rey Mysterio vs. Cody Rhodes - **1/2
Kofi Kingston vs. Sheamus - **1/4

Really enjoyed Punk/Orton and although it suprised me Orton went over they still kept Punk looking strong surviving an RKO and another through the announce table. Mysterio/Rhodes laid some great foundations down in their match but once they got in the ring the match was over way to sudden which was disappointing considering it's the best feud they have at the moment. The night was all about Christian though and him winning the title was richly deserved and it was one of the best feel good moments in years. Really enjoyed this PPV.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Extreme Rules 2011*

*Last Man Standing*
Randy Orton vs. CM Punk - ***1/4
_This was good, don't think it should've opened but whatever. Lacked suspense like I assumed it would once I saw it was the first match on the card. Their Mania match told a much better story and was just better all around. Punk just can't get a win, no wonder he wants to leave the company..._

*WWE United States Championship - Tables Match*
Sheamus(c) vs. Kofi Kingston - **1/2
_Pretty cool and sudden finish. Solid match for the stipulation._

*Country Whippin Match*
Michael Cole & Jack Swagger vs. Jim Ross & Jerry Lawler - DUD
_Jesus christ please let this feud be over..._

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Rey Mysterio vs. Cody Rhodes - ***
_I definitely liked this but it ended way too soon and the ending was a serious WTF moment. Not saying it was bad, it just looked like something TNA would've done. Odd to say the least. Reminded me of the old Benoit/Sullivan match though._

*No DQ, No Countout - Loser Leaves WWE*
Layla vs. Michelle McCool - **1/4

*World Heavyweight Championship - Ladder Match*
Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio - ***3/4
_I really liked that this match felt so real. Like there wasn't really a crispness to spots and they didn't all look as good as they could've, but it made everything seem so real. Del Rio basically seemed to rush eerything, making it come off like he wanted to finish Christian off asap and fulfill his destiny, and it ended up costing him. Brodus was a bloody mess and I don't think anyone had a clue. haha_

*WWE Tag Team Championship - Lumberjack Match*
Big Show & Kane(c) vs. Wade Barrett & Ezekiel Jackson - *3/4
_Who the fuck was the guy in the cowboy hat?_

*WWE Championship - Steel Cage Match*
The Miz(c) vs. John Cena vs. John Morrison - ***1/4
_Much better than I expected it to be, but the same outcome. Cena's in ring work has drastically fallen lately._

*Overall: 7.5/10*
_It was a consistenly solid ppv with a really good ladder match and a few other good ones, but I do feel it was a bit of a letdown based on the highly stacked card._​


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

> Who the fuck was the guy in the cowboy hat?


David Hart Smith


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bradley said:


> Any thoughts on the Triple H/Flair Last Man Standing match? I just watched it for the first time and I would give it ****1/4 with their cage match just besting it, for me, at ****1/2. Both were really brutal matches that showed Flair could still hang with the big boys. Also, Coach's commentary was magnificent. Probably not a stretch to call him the best heel commentator in the last ten years. (WWE-wise anyway)


LMS match is great... ***1/2-***3/4... I prefer their Cage match a lot though.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

I dont get how people can say that Wrestlemania 27 sucked, and then go and praise this ppv. This was a pretty good ppv, but Wrestlemania 27 blew it out of the water. Rey/Cody from WM was better. Orton/Punk from WM was better. Triple H/Taker was easily better then Christian/Rio, but of course we will get a lot of marks saying that it wasnt. Hell, I am already seeing some people call it a 5 star match in the official ppv thread.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

HHH/Flair last man standing is awesome. Just as good as the cage match imo.

Anyway.. CHRISTIAN IS THE HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLD. sorry for spoilers


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

raw-monster said:


> I dont get how people can say that Wrestlemania 27 sucked, and then go and praise this ppv. This was a pretty good ppv, but Wrestlemania 27 blew it out of the water. Rey/Cody from WM was better. Orton/Punk from WM was better. Triple H/Taker was easily better then Christian/Rio, but of course we will get a lot of marks saying that it wasnt. Hell, I am already seeing some people call it a 5 star match in the official ppv thread.


I enjoyed both PPVs, but I liked Orton/Punk's match tonight better than WM 27. I agree on the other two matches though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

raw-monster said:


> I dont get how people can say that Wrestlemania 27 sucked, and then go and praise this ppv. This was a pretty good ppv, but Wrestlemania 27 blew it out of the water. Rey/Cody from WM was better. Orton/Punk from WM was better. Triple H/Taker was easily better then Christian/Rio, but of course we will get a lot of marks saying that it wasnt. Hell, I am already seeing some people call it a 5 star match in the official ppv thread.


Thank you. I completely agree.

Fact is, if you take away the two world championship bouts, Extreme Rules isn't all that great. And the cage match, while better than the Wrestlemania XXVII WWE Championship match, was still a headache-inducing psychological mess. (Though Miz told a pretty sweet story all on his own, and he got his ass kicked very well by both faces.) Wrestlemania XXVII had in my eyes four matches that were easily *** or above and one of those was something approaching an instant classic of sorts at over ****.

Extreme Rules wasn't a bad pay-per-view, per se, but it's not like it's night and day between this and Wrestlemania. But I'll definitely admit that the Christian/Del Rio ladder match is pretty damned sweet, probably the best one-on-one ladder match I've seen in ages.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Christian!!!!!!!! 

Christian!!!!!!!! 

Finally, something to mark about. I'm so glad.

Hunter/Flair (LMS) is excellent.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

robertdeniro said:


> No he was a heel at that time.


Why would two heels be wrestling?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Owow, Extreme Rules, huh? Didn't even know.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> Why would two heels be wrestling?


Because Vince Russo was writing for WWF back then.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Orton/Punk LMS-**3/4
Sheamus/Kofi-**1/2
Rhodes/Rey FCA-***1/4
Layla/McCool-**
Christian/ADR-****
Miz/Cena/Morrison-***3/4 (just guessing really, because my stream kept cutting out but the parts I di watch were really good, I'm going to have to watch it again.)

MOTN: Christian/ADR

That is a really great PPV, if WWE can keep that up all year I will be one happy wrestling fan.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Disappointing to see Orton/Punk as the opener and not look as good as it could've been. Overall the show doesn't look too bad though.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

CHRISTIAN~!!!!!!!

oh, and



*CHRISTIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah1993?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

CHRISTIAN


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Owow, Extreme Rules, huh? Didn't even know.


It was pretty good.

I think you'll like Punk/Orton and Mysterio/Rhodes.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Randy Orton vs CM Punk - Last Man Standing*
_Thought this was really good and enjoyed it a lot. Liked how they wrestled more of a standard match with some extra hardcore spots thrown in rather than just going big spot followed by a slow 10 count. Got rid of the main downfall of LMS matches for me too. Loved the action outside the ring. Thought there was loads of cool stuff - Orton whipping Punk between the ring and guard rail and then the powerslam was a sweet spot. Chair around the neck and then throw your opponent into the ring post is always a spot I like, shame they made nothing of it though. Punk going for the GTS on the table was a bit baffling but the RKO spot was good. Cane shots were great, especially the ones right at the end. Punk removing the turnbuckle pad before the match was a neat touch too. Glad there was no Nexus run in too. Super RKO was a good finish too. If Booker says "Payback is a mother" I'm gonna totally lose my rag. He shouldn't be anywhere near a commentary table on PPV. Did enjoy it when Orton was tearing the table apart and starting mentioning his iPad and then you could see him holding onto his iPad so it didn't get broke._

****3/4*

*Sheamus vs Kofi Kingston - Tables Match*
_Kofi couldn't have beat Barrett, ya the know the guy who he was sorta feuding with over a belt? smh. One on one tables matches generally suck and putting Kofi in there is only gonna make it worse. Liked Sheamus moving the tables out of danger when he wasn't in control but there wasn't anything in the match that good which isn't saying much. Finish was obvious as soon as the match was made._

****

*Michael Cole & Jack Swagger vs Jerry Lawler & Jim Ross - Country Whipping Match*
_This was actually awesome until Lawler tagged out. Cole coming out wrapped in bubble-wrap was genius. Cole was generally great for the majority of the match and played his role perfectly. Ross whipping Swagger behind his back was awesome too. Lawler being tied up in the rope had potential but it was wasted potential. Then JR got in the ring and it got really arkward when JR started running through Swagger and made him look like a complete loser. JR should have got the tag, whipped Cole for a bit and then made him tap to the ankle lock. Besides the way he was booked, JR was great though. JR, Lawler & Cole were all great actually and to a lesser extent Swagger was too, it was just the booking at the end which hurt the match the most._

***3/4*

*Rey Mysterio vs Cody Rhodes - Falls Count Anywhere*
_Is there actually anyone that enjoys it when two guys brawl through the crowd and then back out? Feels way too forced and as if they're doing it just for the sake of fighting in the crowd. Got good when they went through the arena rather than in the crowd and they had some nice spots, too short though. Cody being smashed into the mirror would have been an awesome spot if they went through with it. Rhodes looked good at least in it. Rey pulling the mist out of nowhere was suprising and creative I guess._

***1/2*

*Michelle McCool vs Layla - Loser Leaves WWE*
_They worked hard at least. Freaked out when Kong came out though. Should be fun at least seeing her tear through the divas. She should just be heel rather than tweener babyface though as Beth, Gail & Nattie are all faces atm and they need to do some passable monster vs underdog matches with her now rather than just have her try to get a match out of the Bellas. She's fucked once she runs out of opponents because WWE hasn't got a clue how to book a monster after they lose momentum from their initial rampage and they start losing matches._

**1/2*

*Christian vs Alberto Del Rio - Ladder Match*
_Wasn't crazy about either the match or the outcome. Mentioned before the reasons why I preferred Del Rio to win so yeah. It's great for Christian to get a title reign anyway even if probably wont be an actual title run. Totally expect him to drop it next month to Henry. I remember there was a time when I thought Ladder matches were the bomb and they pretty much barely ever failed to deliver in the **** region. With the exeption of Morrison/Sheamus there hasn't been a great WWE Ladder match in way too long and it's not through a lack of matches with the stip. They did lots of little spots with the ladders but nothing huge or memorable. Del Rio took a crazy looking bump on the ladder off the top rope but that was about it. Don't know if anyone else noticed it but Brodus looked like he took a really bad bump because there was a massive pool of blood on the outside where he was laying. Expected Edge to have a run in but hoped he wouldn't._

***3/4*

*Big Show & Kane vs Wade Barrett & Ezekial Jackson - Lumberjack Match*
_....._

*John Cena vs The Miz vs John Morrison - Steel Cage Match*
_Probably would have been a lot better as a 10 minute TV match but it was awful as a PPV main event. Went way too long and it was basically Miz & Cena having a match with Morrison constantly climbing the cage. They've basically turned him into a spot monkey which sucks for him because he's a better worker than just the guy who does big spots. Miz & Cena seemed to just be there. Miz throwing the SCF out there early in the match again like at Mania was odd. Losing the whole point of it being a finisher. The superplex off the top of the cage was really nasty. Miz could easily have crippled himself by not taking the move cleanly. Looks like he's going down the road that Kurt is down by trying to kill himself in the ring. Absolutely no need to take a bump like that. R-Truth run in was a total buzz kill. Well not a buzz kill because there was no buzz before it but yeah it completely killed it. Super FU was a good finish I guess but they'd already done a super RKO on the same show so who cares really? Cena win was obvious. Can't wait for the bitching to last the majority of the year about Cena's long title reign again._

**1/2*

*Overall:*
_Wasn't a bad show, pretty much your usual WWE PPV these days with a load of matches around the **-*** mark and then one really good match if you're lucky. The wrong guy went over in the majority of the matches too - Cody should have gone over, Sheamus should have, JR should have and Del Rio probably should have._


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Christian vs Alberto Del Rio - Ladder Match* ****


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

raw-monster said:


> I dont get how people can say that Wrestlemania 27 sucked, and then go and praise this ppv. This was a pretty good ppv, but Wrestlemania 27 blew it out of the water.


Nah it didn't. 

Orton/Punk - ***
Sheamus/Kofi - **3/4
Whipping abortion - 1/4*
Rey/Cody - ***1/4
Layla/McCool - *1/2
Christian/Del Rio - ***3/4
Tag Team - *1/4
Miz/JoMo/Cena - ***1/4

Not a clue how Seabs can give a match featuring Cole & JR the same as Del Rio/Christian.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Christian/Del Rio Ladder Match - ***

Christian mark, but didn't feel that this match was anything special or really ever clicked. Every big spot, little spot, control segment, etc. seemed like it'd been taken out of any of the millions of ladder matches that've already been seen in WWE. Del Rio looked unwilling to take any ladder spot, and you could tell that Christian was really trying to get something going.

Miz/Morrison/Cena - *** 1/2
Wasn't long enough, so it felt rushed. Announcers didn't hype Morrison trying to win enough, imo. Flowed really well, Cena and Morrison were both extremely impressive. Only thing that bothered me at all was that Morrison wasn't involved in the finish at all. Would've been great and imo sold the beatdown even better if Morrison tried to interfere in the pinfall but was "too weak to".


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

*WWE SummerSlam 1993 Review*

Razor Ramon vs. Ted DiBiase- **1/2

*WWE Tag Team Championships*
The Heavenly Bodies vs. The Steiner Brothers (c)- ***

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Mr. Perfect vs. Shawn Michaels (c) w/ Diesel-***1/4

The 1-2-3 Kid vs. Irwin R. Schyster-**

Bret Hart vs. Doink The Clown/Jerry “The King” Lawler-***1/2

Ludvig Borga vs. Marty Jannetty-*

*Rest in Peace Match*
Giant Gonzalez w/ Harvey Wippleman vs. The Undertaker w/ Paul Bearer- ½ *

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
The Smoking Gunns & Tatanka vs. Bam Bam Bigelow & The Headshrinkers-**

*WWE Championship*
Lex Luger vs. Yokozuna(c) w/ Jim Cornette & Mr. Fuji-**3/4 
*
Overview:* Ramon vs. DiBiase was an alright opener that at least got the crowd going. Then the WWE Tag Team Championship Match really got them excited the Steiners showed their athleticism and good tag team wrestling but the Heavenly Bodies brought it to and made for an exciting match. Perfect vs. Shawn was a getting really good until the DQ ending. Kid vs. I.R.S. was an alright little vs. big man match and really short but was exciting while it lasted. The Bret Hart vs. Doink & Lawler matches were intense this wasn’t a Hart we were used with a brawling style but he knew how to work that kid of match great and that’s what makes him one of the best of all time. Then we have a slow part of the show with a long squash w/ Jannetty & Borga and the R.I.P match which was made up of punches, kicks, clothesline, and just very slow offense if it didn’t have the Taker theatrics than it would have been even lower. The 6 Man Tag was fun but a little sloppy. And then the main event Luger vs. Yokozuna this might be my 2nd favorite Zuna match behind the WM 10 match w/ Hart. This just worked Luger looked great in the beginning, than Zuna took control and it looked like it would be a squash. When Luger hit the scoop slam the crowd went crazy but then the D.Q. ending brought the match down. What was up with the celebration he didn’t win the title it was a little excessive.​


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Just to let people in USA know Best Buy currently has a bunch of three disc WWE DVD's on sale for $12.99. I got High Flyers only because I had the others I wanted like Jericho's, Taker's newest one, best of smackdown 2010, my journey and rise & fall of WCW. there were a few more as well and every three disc DVD besides the new DX and Elimination Chamber that they had was included.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

oops


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> Just to let people in USA know Best Buy currently has a bunch of three disc WWE DVD's on sale for $12.99. I got High Flyers only because I had the others I wanted like Jericho's, Taker's newest one, best of smackdown 2010, my journey and rise & fall of WCW. there were a few more as well and every three disc DVD besides the new DX and Elimination Chamber that they had was included.


Cool, thanks for the heads up. I need to go pick up Top 50 Superstars and a few others.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin at Survivor Series '96.

Thoughts? 

As a technical match, seeing it again for the first time in a long while, I found it superior to their Wrestlemania XIII war. Tremendously paced.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I prefer the Mania match myself (in fact I think the Mania match is a best US promotion match ever canadate) but the SS match was really good too. Been a while since i've seen it though.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

picked up 50 greatest stars and Big Show DVD during the best buy sale. With a gift card it cost me $3


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Spoiler: Smackdown



The Viper beat Christian for the Championship 0_o


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lame. I don't see why they think he is a star.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Ugh, terrible timing for me to get back into current wrestling. 

And I agree, the wrong man won. The fucker is so bland now as a face.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

*WWE SummerSlam 1994 Review*

The Headshrinkers vs. Bam Bam Bigelow & Irwin R. Schyster -**3/4
*
WWE Women’s Championship*
Alundra Blayze vs. Bull Nakano w/ Luna Vachon -**1/2 
*
WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon w/ Walter Payton vs. Diesel(c) w/ Shawn Michaels-***1/4

Tatanka vs. Lex Luger-**

Jeff Jarrett vs. Mabel w/ Oscar-**
*
WWE Championship-Steel Cage Match*
Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart(c)-****

The Undertaker w/ Paul Bearer vs. The Undertaker w/ Ted Dibiase-*
*
Overview:* Shrinkers vs. Bigelow & I.R.S. got off to a good start and stayed that way just a really physical match but the DQ finish hurt. If this match didn’t have the bad ending, and would’ve been for the Tag Titles and went longer this would be 3 stars or more. The women’s title match was good for this time but it really was Nakano dominating Blayze until she got caught but it worked. Coming into a Diesel vs. Ramon I gotta admit I wasn’t that excited but they proved me wrong they weren’t that slow and plodding and it had the drama just a surprising match check it out if you can. Then we hit the slow part of the show Tatanka vs. Luger seemed to be their just for the Dibiase storyline but the match wasn’t much to write about. Mabel vs. Jarrett doesn’t sound good at all but I actually was surprised and enjoyed it I mean it’s not the worst match on the card. I might get some discussion from this but Hart vs. Hart was really good but not amazing like a lot of people said it was exciting and stiff it did show a good Cage match with blood and a ton of high spots. There’s not much to say about Taker vs. Taker its more Taker theatre than wrestling and an 8 minute, slow, main event is not good on a surprising shoe. I thought this a surprisingly good show the card doesn’t look like much bar the Cage Match but it was a really fun show.​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Orton vs. Christian could be a fucking fantastic feud. So very different and yet they have such an odd chemistry.


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

hows backlash 04


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Good. Orton/Foley's awesome.



DesolationRow said:


> Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin at Survivor Series '96.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> As a technical match, seeing it again for the first time in a long while, I found it superior to their Wrestlemania XIII war. Tremendously paced.


I don't see it as a technical match really but I like it a lot more than the WrestleMania match. The latter's probably superior (need to watch SSeries again), but I'd rather watch the former. Both are top 10 WWE of all time, though.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> The Viper beat Christian for the Championship 0_o


I can't think of any sentence to express my annoyance atm.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

The Series 96 Match is one of my all time Favorite, just an absolute war and a great Match, now THAT was Real.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Survivor Series 1996 match is anything but technical. But what do we mean by technical anyway because it is kinda vague?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I tend to look at "technical" as a glorified term for mat wrestling.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Mat wrestling as in Owen/Bret?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin at Survivor Series '96.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> As a technical match, seeing it again for the first time in a long while, I found it superior to their Wrestlemania XIII war. Tremendously paced.


Very good match, but not amazing. People overrate it. Austin's game plan was very smart and I liked it.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Just bought WM23, 25, and 26 for $36. That includes shipping. 26 is brand new, others are like new. I love Amazon. I now have 18-26. The set is growing. 

Just thought I'd share that. lol


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

* ~SPOILERZ~ *

You guys better watch out for Orton/Christian on Smackdown, Live audience feedback suggest that the match is a tremendous one, and the finishing sequence was quite brilliant.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I might.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

*WWE SummerSlam 1995 Review*

1-2-3 Kid vs. Hakushi-** ½ 

Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. Bob Holly-**

Smoking Gunns vs. The Blu Brothers-* ½ 

Skip w/ Sunny vs. Barry Horowitz-** ½ 

*WWE Women’s Championship*
Bertha Faye vs. Alundra Blayze(c)-**

*Casket Match* 
Kama w/ Ted Dibiase vs. The Undertaker w/ Paul Bearer-***

Bret Hart vs. Isaac Yankem w/ Jerry Lawler-***

*Ladder Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon vs. Shawn Michaels (c)-*** ½

*WWE Championship* 
King Mabel w/ Sir Mo vs. Diesel(c)-*

*Overview:*As much bashing as 1995 gets I really enjoyed this a lot more than I thought I would. 1-2-3 kid vs. Hakushi helped this was a good back & forth hard hitting match a nice way to start out the evening. It’s weird seeing Triple H vs. Holly here this was 16 yrs ago you could tell HHH would be a star from this match played the heel role well and had the wrestling to back it up but Holly literally brought 3 moves the setup for the pedigree was pretty cool. There is really not much to The Blu Brothers vs. Smoking Gunn match. Then we get what looked like a squash but it turned into a really good match but didn’t feel a ppv match I mean the build was pretty basic and just didn’t seem like a SummerSlam match. The Women’s title match seems like the same match from last year. Then we get to the good part of the show in what is Takers best match at Summerslam so far. Kama brought it and it showed in a good big man match with tons of drama. Bret Hart could have a good match with anybody this match proved that even with the dumb gimmick for Yankem, Bret pulled off a good match with a lot of action even if we did know who was gonna go over but the DQ finish hurt. The ladder match was good with some innovative spots but a couple of things brought it down. HBK not selling the leg after having it worked on for a good almost 10 minutes was 1 problem, the other was the botched finish and that is brings down a potential great match. We then hit a bad trend in Summerslams a bad main event and Mabel vs. Diesel was bad I give it to Diesel even hit a dive to the outside but it was just so slow and uneventful. The straw that broke the camels back was a clothesline to end the match a clothesline really. Overall Summerslam 1995 is a fun event with a couple of good matches it seems to fly by except the main event and doesn’t deserve the hate it gets.​


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Razor King said:


> ^ Mat wrestling as in Owen/Bret?


Nah I hadly consider them tehcnical or mat-based anymore. I actually think Bret's better at straying away from the techy moves if anything (his most "technical move" was practially reversing the sleer hold into a pin, anyway). Owen's got more of that finesse stuff but Idk if I can call him "tehcnical" or mat based. It's really hard to describe since the term can mean two or three things to me. There's the more graceful one that's used a lot in lucha libre (as in, the Mexican lucha libre, the WCW/WWE "cruiserweight" stuff isn't as similar as people like the believe- not trying to knock it), which I'll call defintiely call "mat work" since there's a shit ton of stuff just done ON THE MAT and it's piles of reverses and counters that are impossibly hard looking to do. It's more or less getting the upperhand by any means while in a predicament, I guess. Same idea for RINGS/BattlARTS (but totally different style, a lot less graceful). Then there's the Benoit/Finlay/Regal style of mat work which is totaly gritty and everything, but there's not much moves that can't be performed by the regular guy. A lot of it is just pounding each other while on the mat so that = mat wrestling? I don't know how I can explain it properly.

Like, a lot of people would consider Bret Hart or Kurt Angle the greatest technical wrestler ever, but did either of them ever do anything in the technical department that's as good as the majority of stuff Rey Mysterio's done "technically"? If Angle countering a tombstone into an ankle lock a "technical" move, then why is Rey reversing a powerbomb into a pin is a "high flying" move? Because Rey's a high flyer and Angle's not? Some make it seem like "if wrestler X is a better technical wrestler than wrestler Y, he's the better worker", which I think is outright crap.

That was way over the top and drifted onto worthless shit that didn't even cover the question while seeming like I was trying to argue a point, but whatever, it's typed, I'm not deleting it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah1993, you're nuts.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

I picked up the Elimination Chamber anthology at Best Buy for $12.99, the only set part of the sale that I really wanted.

I have a couple of questions, before I watch it: does it include pre-match hype videos and/or entrances? Just curious.


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

ok so I watched a few matches today

Edge/Christian Ladder ****
HHH/HBK/Benoit Backlash 04 ****1/2
Cena/Show/Edge ***


jesus christ the opening video package to cena/show/edge was awful. this must be the worst set up for wm ever


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh my god I just realised something - Cena is from Boston. If it was him coming out in the Celtics jersey and not Cole, it would be a whole different story, no?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

R0dan said:


> ok so I watched a few matches today
> 
> Edge/Christian Ladder ****
> HHH/HBK/Benoit Backlash 04 ****1/2
> ...


Cena vs. HHH vs. HBK later that year had such an atrocious buildup that there was NO video package for it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Watched Orton/Christian. Nothing to it at all and I thought it wasn't even as good as Trent Barretta vs. Jey Uso from Superstars. Really bland and average.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> Watched Orton/Christian. Nothing to it at all and I thought it wasn't even as good as Trent Barretta vs. Jey Uso from Superstars. Really bland and average.


But... But... But their STYLEZ meshez well... And it's Christian 8*D


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Watched Orton/Christian. Nothing to it at all and I thought it wasn't even as good as Trent Barretta vs. Jey Uso from Superstars. Really bland and average.


How'd you see it already?

EDIT: Never mind, I see the episode is posted in the media section. I have no idea how, but I guess it airs in other countries before it does here.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Australia have their Friday night showing before anyone else because they're in the future and all that. 

Without spoiling the Christian match more than 93 did it was good. Kinda went through the motions until the great finish though. Danielson/Sheamus had a great 5 or so minute match though.*


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Going through the motions is what Orton does for most of his matches now, tbf.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

AIW said:


> Going through the motions is what Orton does for most of his matches now, tbf.


I'm one of the few who actually enjoys Orton's ring work nowadays by the looks of it. One of the best sellers the WWE has currently IMO. I think he gets a lot of stick due to actually admitting he dumbed down his moveset.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Watching SmackDown now. Christian/Orton hasn't happened yet but Sheamus/Bryan was good and I really enjoyed Big Show/Zeke. Badass big man match.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Lately I feel like Orton has stepped his game up. Maybe it's just the Angle slam that he added... 

My review of Smackdown! Great Bryan/Sheamus bout on there.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, the angle slam sucks and doesn't go with anything else that he does. I guess that makes him like Kurt Angle.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

So yeah, just saw Christian/Orton. Thought it was really good. I'll have to watch it again without commercials but I definitely enjoyed it. Can't remember too many TV matches this year that have had a big feel (Miz/Morrison and Punk/Cena come to mind). This one did. Maybe not the whole way through but definitely down the stretch, which was great. Finish was dope too. Also liked how they built to their usual signature moves with both guys needing two attempts to hit their DDTs. Haven't seen Extreme Rules yet but I'm pretty sure this will land in my current top 10 of 2011 when I catch up with everything.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was going to actually watch Smackdown tonight but I couldn't find the fucking channel it was on in the guide so I gave up. Watching the Flyers choke will have to suffice.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> How'd you see it already?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, I see the episode is posted in the media section. I have no idea how, but I guess it airs in other countries before it does here.


SD's taped on Tuesday in USA and aired on Friday in Aus (which is Thursday in USA).

Watched Miz/Cena from Raw and it was a lot better than Orton/Christian. They both had very good ending stretches but I liked the rest of Miz/Cena a whole lot more, was way less bland and way more interesting. Finish should have been tweeked, though.

edit- the Angle Slam is actually one of the better things about Kurt Angle, tbf.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The best thing about Kurt Angle: his goofy run in 2000. That was amazing. That's before he was "technical" Angle.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Razor King said:


> The best thing about Kurt Angle: his goofy run in 2000. That was amazing. That's before he was "technical" Angle.


Definitely enjoyed comedy heel Angle the most... It's true, it's damn true.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hero anti-Alliance Angle's pretty damn good as well. As long as every match he had was with Steve Austin. XD


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I liked everything Angle did until his GM angle in 2004 which was pretty bad in my opinion, Angle was great as an obnoxious, comedic, technical and anti-alliance character and one of my favorite matches of all time is him against Austin at Summerslam, plus that Milk Truck promo was epic.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Evan Bourne vs Zack Ryder - Superstars 05.05.2011*
_Man this was really fantastic. Absolutely loved the counters that these guys kept pulling out on each other. Some really nice ones too and the opening minutes with the mat wrestling is up there with the best this year. Both guys looked Danielson levels of great chain wrestling. Transition spot is great too and it plays nicely with the theme of the match being the counters. Camera angle on the SSP made it looks incredible, absolutely phenomenal camera work. Top 5 for WWE so far this year for me._

****1/2*

*Barretta vs Jey Uso was really good and very enjoyable to watch too. I'd say both matches were better than Orton vs Christian. Been an awesome week of wrestling for WWE. Both SD and Raw were great all round shows, plus you had that awesome Cena/Miz TV match on Raw, 2 great matches on Superstars and two really good matches on SD.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Not a fan:


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

superdupersonic said:


> Cena vs. HHH vs. HBK later that year had such an atrocious buildup that there was NO video package for it.


yeah but edge/cena/show was at WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

What are everyone's thoughts on the Hulk Hogan Unreleased Collector's Series set? I just started it; I'm on the second match of the first disc against Bob Backlund in 1980.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I actually really liked the Orton/Christian match on Smackdown this week. It's one of Ortons better matches recently imo. Smackdown was great for wrestling this week though, we had the main evnet match. A great Sheamus/Bryan match and a very exciting Sin Cara/Kidd match, would love to see them get longer but the prospect of Sin Cara/Chavo PPV match sounds pretty nice to me.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Orton/Christian was decent, nothing special really. Sheamus and Bryan did good. My favorite match was Zeke vs Big Show, really nice powerhouse match (but with weak ending, btw). I want to see more matches like that one in WWE.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

admiremyclone said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on the Hulk Hogan Unreleased Collector's Series set? I just started it; I'm on the second match of the first disc against Bob Backlund in 1980.


 It's great for Hulkamaniacs. But speaking as one, it's not really for anyone else. Even if I started to get a little drained watching one Hogan match after another.

To me, the real gems come in the third disc:

-a fun little tag match with Hogan and Savage against Vader and Flair
-the only match between Hogan and Vader on DVD
-the FIRST meeting between Hogan and Sting
-the only match EVER between Hogan and Bret Hart
-the LAST televised one on one match between Hulk Hogan & Ric Flair


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Went out and gave Austin/Rock from WM17 another watch after probably 2 years of not watching it, and it's still exceptional. I think the lead-in to Austin's heel turn could have been done better, b/c I think McMahon just pulling Rock's off of a pin isn't exactly "big" enough to go "holy shit Austin heel turn??" (mainly because Austin was motionless on the ground), but it is what it is. Top 5 WWE for the decade, no. 6 at worst. Also 2001 MOTY if I decide Misawa/Takayama isn't as good.

Also watched Eddie/Rey 23/6/05 a few days ago and it's my favourite match ever. US, Japan, Mexico, anywhere and anything, it's my favourite match ever.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Is that the Cage Match?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nah that's Sep. 9th IIRC. June 23rd is on the Biggest Little Man DVD.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone want to suggest some good PPV's from 1994 or 1995? 

I only have seen the Royal Rumble and a few odd matches here and there, I only really know my wrestling from late 96 onwards so I wanna see some 94/95 but not waste my time on shit stuff cause I heard there were some pretty bad things.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, Austin/Rock from WrestleMania X-Seven is that much more exceptional. Top-5 for WWE, without any doubt.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

♣HarlemHeat♣;9685934 said:


> Anyone want to suggest some good PPV's from 1994 or 1995?
> 
> I only have seen the Royal Rumble and a few odd matches here and there, I only really know my wrestling from late 96 onwards so I wanna see some 94/95 but not waste my time on shit stuff cause I heard there were some pretty bad things.


Wrestlemania X (Razor/HBK Ladder Match and Bret/Owen)
Summerslam '94 (Bret/Owen Cage Match)
In Your House 2 (HBK/Jarrett)
Summerslam '95 (HBK/Razor Ladder Match)
In Your House 5 (Bret/Bulldog)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> In Your House 2 (HBK/Jarrett)


Have never understood why anyone likes this match so much. It's BAD.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Exactly.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

It's great. Tons of fun, Jarrett's shtick rules, Michaels bumps like a freak, etc. Cool atmosphere & a unique feel among WWE matches. Shawn one-upping Jarrett while Jarrett embraces looking like a goon is great, Roadie is great. Can't think of anything bad about it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Jarrett's in it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> Also watched Eddie/Rey 23/6/05 a few days ago and it's my favourite match ever. US, Japan, Mexico, anywhere and anything, it's my favourite match ever.


I give their Minnesota match slightly more dap for its storytelling and a more vicious mean streak displayed by Eddie.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Have never understood why anyone likes this match so much. It's BAD.





Vader13 said:


> Jarrett's in it.


This



superdupersonic said:


> I give their Minnesota match slightly more dap for its storytelling and a more vicious mean streak displayed by Eddie.


I saw that live, loved it. I wouldn't mind finding a copy of that PPV was a good time to watch but never saw it on tape.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I have it uploaded, plus it's on the Biggest Little Man set sans leadup video.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh I have Biggest little man I was talking about the whole Judgement Day '05 event.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Eddie/Rey at the GAB is probably my favourite of their 05 series, with the SD match (non cage) being the best.

Don't remember JD 05 being a good event outside of Eddie/Rey and Cena/JBL though.

Oh, and HBK/Jarrett is fantastic. A top 5 JJ match (not saying much tbh, but still...). Feels like an old school Memphis match.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Nothing from Eddie/rey WWE can beat what they did at Halloween Havoc in 97...but you already know that.

also 

Jericho/Rey series '09 > Eddie Rey '05


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Jericho was a great asshole character, but to me never had that truly evil vicious mean streak in him that Eddie had in 2005. One of the setbacks of the PG era.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

It could be argued that he did, especially during the HBK match at GAB, also putting Cena into the Liontamer on the concrete, Granted, i don't think he was as mean, but the argument is still there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anybody seen the Team Orton vs Team Kingston match from Survivor Series '09? I didn't think it was anything amazing but I really enjoyed the Punk/Kofi exchange from the end of the match to be awesome. The match as a whole just kept me interested the entire time. - *** 1/2


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Jericho/Rey series '09 > Eddie Rey '05


I absolutely, 100% disagree with that . Didn't think any of the 09 Jericho/Rey matches were as good as the Eddie/Rey 05 matches (during the actual feud, pretty sure they had a match or 2 in Jan or something? I dunno) except for the WM 21 match which I hate (only Eddie match I literally cannot stand in any way). Not saying the Jericho/Rey series wasn't good, because it was great, but I'd definitely take every Rey/Eddie match after WM 21 in 05 over every Jericho/Rey match.



Brye said:


> Anybody seen the Team Orton vs Team Kingston match from Survivor Series '09? I didn't think it was anything amazing but I really enjoyed the Punk/Kofi exchange from the end of the match to be awesome. The match as a whole just kept me interested the entire time. - *** 1/2


If I remember right, the whole PPV was pretty good, and I really enjoyed that match too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingCal said:


> If I remember right, the whole PPV was pretty good, and I really enjoyed that match too.


The HBK/HHH/Cena match sounds really good. The opening 5 v 5 was a nice showing of the young talent and I could see Jericho/Big Show/Taker being solid. Only matches I've seen are the two SS matches though.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

Jericho busted Shawn's wife in the mouth at Summerslam 2008, if that's not a meanstreak idk what is.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

KingCal said:


> I absolutely, 100% disagree with that . Didn't think any of the 09 Jericho/Rey matches were as good as the Eddie/Rey 05 matches (during the actual feud, pretty sure they had a match or 2 in Jan or something? I dunno) except for the WM 21 match which I hate (only Eddie match I literally cannot stand in any way). Not saying the Jericho/Rey series wasn't good, because it was great, but I'd definitely take every Rey/Eddie match after WM 21 in 05 over every Jericho/Rey match.


Boo you whore!

In terms of match quality, jericho/Rey was far better than Rey/Eddie.

In terms of emotion, yeah, Eddie/Rey wins.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

ddog121 said:


> Jericho busted Shawn's wife in the mouth at Summerslam 2008, if that's not a meanstreak idk what is.


Jericho will never be Black Tiger, which is what Eddie channeled whenever he was a heel.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I haven't seen HBK/Jarrett in a couple years but i think I had it at ****. It's definitely one of Jarrett's best ever but I so also think it gets a bit overrated.


----------



## cena john (May 9, 2011)

i watched royal rumble 2006 it was good that rey mysterio won it for eddie and he was good in match to last over one hour he should be john cenas tag team or maybe manager becuase some moves he has are good and the 619 is a cool finisher but not as good as stf


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

have Jarrett/HBK as the best shawn michaels singles


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

sterling said:


> It's great. Tons of fun, Jarrett's shtick rules, Michaels bumps like a freak, etc. Cool atmosphere & a unique feel among WWE matches. Shawn one-upping Jarrett while Jarrett embraces looking like a goon is great, Roadie is great. Can't think of anything bad about it.


YES. One of the more fun matches I think I can say I've ever seen.



superdupersonic said:


> I give their Minnesota match slightly more dap for its storytelling and a more vicious mean streak displayed by Eddie.


JD 05? I think SD (by a lot) and GAB (by a little) are better, but it's bloody great. I have a soft spot for GAB since Guerrero's heel performance was flat otu unbelievable. Plus there was so many little things he did in it. I recall him being dropped on the top turnbuckle on his balls and when when he got down he was stretching his pants out with his hand and wriggling his hips. EDDIE GUERRERO.



Feech La Manna said:


> have Jarrett/HBK as the best shawn michaels singles


Never even thought of what I'd give it as best Michaels singles. Can only think of 4 or 6 that I might call better. Piles of that needs re-watching, though.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just watched Backlash 2001, was a underwhelming Show.

WWF Backlash 2001

1.Match
6 Man Tag Team
The Dudley Boyz vs. The X-Factor

6.0/10

2.Match
WWF Hardcore Championship
Hardcore
Rhyno © vs. Raven

7.0/10

3.Match
Duchess of Queensberry Rules
Chris Jericho vs. William Regal

6.0/10

4.Match
30 Minute Ultimate Submission
Chris Benoit vs. Kurt Angle

7.0/10

5.Match
Last Man Standing
Shane McMahon vs. The Big Show

4.5/10

6.Match
WWF European Championship
Triple Threat
Matt Hardy © vs. Eddie Guerrero vs. Christian

7.0/10

Main Event
WWF Heavyweight, Intercontinental & Tag Team Championship
Tag Team
Two Men Power Trip vs. The Brothers of Destruction

5.0/10

Just all in all dissapointing. The only Matches who are watchable really are the European Title and the Submission Match and the Opener, but none of them are really as good that you should go out of your way to watch it. By last watch i for some reason really liked the Submission Match but now i find it to be good but not as good as i thought. The rest of the Show is throw away, espcially the Main Event was long and pretty boring. It had a nice buildup but it dissapointed me. Wasn't a awful PPV just forgetable and not worth looking at a second time.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

That tag match at Backlash 2001 sucks.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

HBK/Jarrett *****1/2*

Amazing match with fantastic pace and McMahon orgasm.


Jericho/Mysterio 2009 series

Judgment Day ***1/2
Extreme Rules ******
The Bash *****1/2* (MOTY in WWE)
SD July ***1/2
Some Raw ***1/2

Fantastic series really. Better than Eddie/Rey from 2005.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I really enjoy the entire BL 2001 event. All the matches are watchable at the very least, Ultimate Submission is probably my fav of the Benoit/Angle series, Hardcore and LMS matches are a ton of fun, and I think the main event tag match is tremendous.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought the Backlash 01 tag was tonnes of fun and great all round. Have it at ****1/4 on my last watch. It just has everything I look for in a match like that, wresting...brawling...actual tag-team wrestling etc. It's one of my personal favorites for 2001. Austin & HHH played their heel roles to perfection, even if Austin was still getting cheered a little bit. Can't complain.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

Just bought the Triple H: King of Kings DVD. Only 12 matched but all are very solid, particularly the 2 out of 3 Falls match with HBK at Armageddon 2002. Only downside is that it has the Royal Rumble 2002 on it, but only starts from when HHH entered at around number 24. Whereas in the Ric Flair DVD, it has the entire Rumble that he won from start to finish.

I still can't understand why every other superstar feature DVD has 3 discs but this only got 2. Seeing as its HHH I thought it would be a three disc set. Hopefully they release another one. Anyone else got this? Thoughts?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Smoke&Mirrors said:


> Just bought the Triple H: King of Kings DVD. Only 12 matched but all are very solid, particularly the 2 out of 3 Falls match with HBK at Armageddon 2002. Only downside is that it has the Royal Rumble 2002 on it, but only starts from when HHH entered at around number 24. Whereas in the Ric Flair DVD, it has the entire Rumble that he won from start to finish.
> 
> I still can't understand why every other superstar feature DVD has 3 discs but this only got 2. Seeing as its HHH I thought it would be a three disc set. Hopefully they release another one. Anyone else got this? Thoughts?


I have been waiting for them to release a proper DVD on Trips for a years now. I think he is set to get one next year iirc. It will most likely be a documentary too as he hasn't got one yet.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

That 2 out of 3 falls match between HHH and HBK makes me want to shoot things. Terrible, terrible match. Urgh.

Off the top of my head I can't think of any HHH matches that need to be on DVD that aren't already out (I'm in the UK so we get the tagged classics for matches like LMS with Jericho etc). Guess it would be worth it for a newer and better documentary for the guy.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Razor King said:


> That tag match at Backlash 2001 sucks.


I didn't really like it either. Whole Brothers of Destruction/Power Trip passed me by without caring except for that one moment with Lita. Also had the most predictable outcome during my entire wrestling watching stint as a kid.

Enjoyed the rest of the PPV though. Regal was in great heel mode with those Duchess of Queensbury rules.


----------



## Z1GMA (Nov 28, 2009)

_When exactly did Randy start using the "Rope DDT" ?
Well.. Not EXACTLY, but kinda when?_


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mid-2007 maybe? Around the time he was destroying HBK & RVD.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Z1GMA said:


> _When exactly did Randy start using the "Rope DDT" ?
> Well.. Not EXACTLY, but kinda when?_


There were times he used a corner version of it as early as '03 but I believe that rope DDT came around 2007. During the beginning of the HBK feud and when he took out RVD.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

KingCal said:


> That 2 out of 3 falls match between HHH and HBK makes me want to shoot things. Terrible, terrible match. Urgh.
> 
> Off the top of my head I can't think of any HHH matches that need to be on DVD that aren't already out (I'm in the UK so we get the tagged classics for matches like LMS with Jericho etc). Guess it would be worth it for a newer and better documentary for the guy.


Yeah, in terms of matches most everything else is out there. I'm mostly after it for the doc that will be on it tbh. And of course it's Trips so I'll be buying it regardless lol.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

We need a certain torn quad match remastered and commercially released on DVD.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

superdupersonic said:


> We need a certain torn quad match remastered and commercially released on DVD.


True. Forgot about that one. It should definitely be on there as it is significant to his career. It would be nice if they had some backstage or off air footage of what went down after it too.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Just watched the two Punk/Orton PPV matches back to back. Liked the WrestleMania match more and thought it was great. Punk was fantastic in it and Orton more than held up his end of the bargain with good selling and crisp offense. Orton biting the ring post when Punk had him in the figure four was a great little touch that may have gone unnoticed by some. Extreme Rules was good but Mania told a better story and just came together better. Still a lot to like about the last man standing match but yeah, I preferred WM.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Caught Raw a couple minutes before the last break, damn that was a good main event. MIZ VS. DEL RIO FOR WM 28 PLEASE.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

It didn't do much for me but not many triple threats do.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah I'm not usually huge on triple threats either. They're usually just spot fests. 

Raw Review 5/9


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KingCal said:


> Off the top of my head I can't think of any HHH matches that need to be on DVD that aren't already out (I'm in the UK so we get the tagged classics for matches like LMS with Jericho etc). Guess it would be worth it for a newer and better documentary for the guy.


Without question they should include in his next DVD the Last Man Standing with Chris Jericho from Fully Loaded '00 and I'd say the Iron Man with The Rock from Judgment Day '00.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm a big fan of triple threats. I don't really know why but I enjoy triple threats and fatal four ways quite a bit. Excessive spots don't really bother me at all.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Fatal Four Ways or more besides Rumbles really don't get to me, they are a bit too much in the ring and it gets hard to follow so much action happening. But thats just my opinion, like I can't stand the 8/10 or whatever it was MITB match they had. Triple Threats on the other hand are great.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I like Triple Threats. Fatal 4 Ways are even better.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

There's probably less than 5 triple threats that I've enjoyed completely. I don't mind them but I don't like them either. Fatal-4-Ways I like even less, can't remember many good ones at all. Mania 2000 wasn't bad, just wasn't special either.

Multi-man matches like the Rumble or Chamber matches I enjoy immensely though.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

The Triple Threat at Summerslam 2000 was good besides the botched pedigree through the commentary table.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Not a fan of many triple threats either. Thought the SS 2000 one was terrible, but they had 2 better ones on TV around the same time lol.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Did you watch Extreme Rules, Cal?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I watched the LMS and Ladder matches... and kinda didn't pay attention to the LMS but loved the ladder match.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

superdupersonic said:


> We need a certain torn quad match remastered and commercially released on DVD.


Yes. You're talking about New Year's Revolution 2007, right?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Thought the ladder match was good but not anything special.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Razor King said:


> Yes. You're talking about New Year's Revolution 2007, right?


Or the Raw in 2001


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

One first (and slightly distracted) view.

*Extreme Rules 2011*
CM Punk vs. Randy Orton: ***1/4*
Sheamus vs. Kofi Kingston: ***1/4*
JR & Jerry Lawler vs. Jack Swagger & Michael Cole: *DUD*
Rey Mysterio vs. Cody Rhodes: ***3/4*
Michelle McCool vs. Layla: *1/2**
Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio: ***1/2*
Big Show & Kane vs. Ezekiel Jackson & Wade Barrett: *1/2**
John Cena vs. John Morrison vs. The Miz: ***1/4*


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

Vader13 said:


> There's probably less than 5 triple threats that I've enjoyed completely. I don't mind them but I don't like them either. Fatal-4-Ways I like even less, can't remember many good ones at all. Mania 2000 wasn't bad, just wasn't special either.
> 
> Multi-man matches like the Rumble or Chamber matches I enjoy immensely though.



edge/cena/hbk/orton??


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

The only good Fatal Four Way I have seen was from In Your House; Final Four Vader / Taker / Austin / Bret. 

All the rest were clusterfucks to be honest.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

I I just picked up Wrestlemania 27, The Best of Smackdown and Raw 2010. The Smackdown and Raw DVDs didn't have match listing inserts, does that drive anyone else crazy? The Highflyers DVD I got the other day didn't come with one either.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> I I just picked up Wrestlemania 27, The Best of Smackdown and Raw 2010. The Smackdown and Raw DVDs didn't have match listing inserts, does that drive anyone else crazy? The Highflyers DVD I got the other day didn't come with one either.


Yeah I hated that as well, but wwedvdnews.com has custom inserts they made that you can print out yourself. That's what I did with Highest Flyers and the Top 50 Superstars sets. They're pretty legit too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> I I just picked up Wrestlemania 27, The Best of Smackdown and Raw 2010. The Smackdown and Raw DVDs didn't have match listing inserts, does that drive anyone else crazy? The Highflyers DVD I got the other day didn't come with one either.


I'm with you there. It annoys the hell out of me and I always end up going on like amazon to check them.

^ That's a really good idea though.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Dammit! For Whom the Bell Tolls and Ain't No Grave have been edited out of the WM 27 DVD. That is very disappointing, one of the most memorable things about the event.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> Dammit! For Whom the Bell Tolls and Ain't No Grave have been edited out of the WM 27 DVD. That is very disappointing, one of the most memorable things about the event.


WWE piss me off with this shit. If they are gonna use music not owned by them/already in agreement to use, then don't use it unless you are willing to pay for it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> Dammit! For Whom the Bell Tolls and Ain't No Grave have been edited out of the WM 27 DVD. That is very disappointing, one of the most memorable things about the event.


What? Those songs were a part of the story. Fucking copyrights .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Backlash 2009

Just rented this from Netflix the other day and finally sat down today and watched it.

*1. Christian vs Jack Swagger - ECW Title*

This is the Jack Swagger I enjoy watching and wish they'd give him time for matches like this now. Both of them put in equal amount of offense Swagger using his background to try and wear down Christian. The bear hug is a good wear down submission and I find it a more interesting hold than the average headlock, etc. Swagger tossing Christian out of the ring minutes into the match was a nasty spot that I didn't expect to happen. Loved the clever ending with both of them undoing a turnbuckle and Christian using Swagger's distraction to his advantage. Thoroughly enjoyed this match. - ***3/4

*2. Chris Jericho vs Ricky Steamboat*

Jericho is the man and he showed it all through this match with his trash talking. And my god Steamboat still had alot left in the tank and his performance was epic. He could move around great for a guy his age and Jericho was the perfect guy to put on a solid match with. - ***
*
3. CM Punk vs Kane*

A little surprised that Kane won this one as it really didn't seem help him at all while this match could've elevated Punk more. Overall it wasn't that bad of a match but didn't really have anything amazing in it either. Punk's work on Kane's arm was nice and it was good enough to be deserve a watch. - **3/4
*
4. Drug Hardy vs Shitty Overweight Hardy - I Quit Match*

I've honestly never liked Matt Hardy and don't find much of his work entertaining outside of his feud with Edge. This match wasn't awful but by no means was it a classic. I feel that the Hardys don't really mesh well together and it showed. The end was a cool, interesting spot but nothing incredibly special, especially considering the things Jeff has done. Overall it made Matt look like a loser which is always fun. - ***
*
5. The Santina/Santino, Khali, Beth & Rosa Segment/Match/?*

This segment was odd in many different ways and I found the Santina gimmick to be awful, but I do enjoy most of Santino's stuff. I got a few chuckles out of this, but honestly it was bad.
*
6. Randy Orton, Ted DiBiase & Cody Rhodes vs Triple H, Shane McMahon & Batista - WWE Title Six Man Tag Match (If Legacy wins, Orton gets title)
*
Really enjoyed this match more than I expected. I felt that Orton disappearing gave Ted and Cody a good chance to shine on their own and everything picked up once Orton returned. Shane had some great spots that I hadn't seen him do in quite a while and the match had a very good pace to it. I also liked the concept that Shane & Batista were trying to control their hate for Legact while HHH was more concerned about winning which cost him the match when Batista was going to hit Cody with the chair. Orton's punt on HHH looked nice and I thought it was a great match with some really good near falls mixed in. I think this match captivated me more than most. - ***3/4
*
7. John Cena vs Edge - WWE Title - Last Man Standing Match*

Cant' even begin on how awesome this match was. So many times did I think it was going to end, especially the AA off the top rope and the AA into the crowd. So many great spots including the fight through the crowd and hellacious chair shots from Edge. Cena tossing the steel steps out of the ring onto Edge was also sick. But the finish to this match was unreal. Big Show coming out of nowhere and tossing Cena through a damn spotlight!!! Looked like it hurt like hell and it was one hell of a way to end this match. This felt like such a big time match and I couldn't have enjoyed it much more. - ****1/2

This PPV, like most Backlash cards, had a few WM rematches on it but they all really delivered. Honestly I think this show is worth a look just for the main event and the opener but everything from the six man tag to Jericho/Steamboat is good too. Definitely worth a watch.​


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Finished Extreme Rules. Didn't like the triple threat at all. None of the matches were outstanding but none of them were really bad either. Punk/Orton and Christian/Del Rio are the only ones I'd watch again.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Stone Cold vs The Rock WWF Backlash 1999

****


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Ownage™ said:


> Finished Extreme Rules. Didn't like the triple threat at all. None of the matches were outstanding but none of them were really bad either. Punk/Orton and Christian/Del Rio are the only ones I'd watch again.


Rey vs. Rhodes was fun to watch and pretty solid. I didn't like the finish though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Clue me in, was the mist part of the storyline or something? Haven't kept up.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Clue me in, was the mist part of the storyline or something? Haven't kept up.


Nope, just totally random.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

And therefore took away from the match. There was no explanation of it and it wasn't a face tactic.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, um. Strange.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

Ownage™;9697705 said:


> Finished Extreme Rules. Didn't like the triple threat at all. None of the matches were outstanding but none of them were really bad either. Punk/Orton and Christian/Del Rio are the only ones I'd watch again.


I'd say its a slighlty above average PPV, like a 5.9 

You have to remember though that its the fallout from WrestleMania, which means a lot of the same because of rematches. It's very rare that a Backlash was ever better than a Mania. Granted, WM XXVII was a pretty bad pay per view, considering the caliber of previous 'Mania's like XIX and XX.

Anyone here know a Backlash that was better than a WrestleMania? Of the top of my head Backlash 2004 was pretty solid.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Smoke&Mirrors said:


> Anyone here know a Backlash that was better than a WrestleMania? Of the top of my head Backlash 2004 was pretty solid.


Backlash 2000 was way better than Wrestlemania 2000


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

^ BackLash 2000, was far better than WrestleMania 2000, iirc. I think BL 1999 was better too, but I might be getting confused, that was a while back.

EDIT: JuviJuice beat me too it.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

> Anyone here know a Backlash that was better than a WrestleMania? Of the top of my head Backlash 2004 was pretty solid.


Others said it before me but I don't think Backlash 2004 is better then Wrestlemania of that year, Wrestlemania of that year was one of the best of the 2000 era to be honest and had many solid matches besides Brock/Goldberg. Backlash 04 was good but not better then Mania that year.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Backlash 2009 as well. Perhaps 07 too.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Backlash '07 > Mania 23 by just a tad, Benoit/MVP and Taker/Batista LMS are better than their Mania matches imo.
Backlash '09 > Mania 25 by a mile.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> Rey vs. Rhodes was fun to watch and pretty solid. I didn't like the finish though.


Yeah, Rhodes/Mysterio and Sheamus/Kofi were both good but not very memorable.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Considering Backlash 2000 was one of the better PPVs in the past 11 years and Wrestlemania 2000 was one of the worst (no singles matches) I'd definitely say that Backlash was better.

Backlash/Extreme Rules are always going to be solid to great PPVs as it's usually Wrestlemania re-matches with a gimmmick/stipualtion attached to it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Backlash 2009 was easily better than WM25 and the main event of Backlash felt more epic than WM's.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Most Santino matches feel more epic than that waste of a main event.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Extreme Rules 2011 was great except Cole Lawler it needs to end. WWE ability to create great storylines might be going down hill at the moment but the wrestlers still entertain me when it comes to the ring.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The promo on Smackdown before extreme rules between Cena and Edge was pretty awesome though. One of Edge's personal best.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Still going through the 09 PPVs, i'm on Night Of Champions now. Only watched the Legacy/Jerishow match thus far, surprisingly enjoyable and got a decent amount of time. I'd go a solid *** for it. Gonna finish the show then move onto Breaking Point, not gonna watch Summerslam again since I watched it fairly recently.


----------



## Whitem0nkey (May 2, 2011)

who is the annoying announcer on the demolition vs killer bees match(1 girl, 1 guy, 1 annoying guy). The match is on Allied powers the world's greatest tag teams, disc one 3rd match I think.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I got the WM 27 DVD yesterday and watched the HOF ceremony first since I have already seen Mania. I thought it was very entertaining and quite funny in places as well. I of course liked HBK's induction the best but all of them were good to watch except Drew Carey but he didn't talk for long which was nice.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> I got the WM 27 DVD yesterday and watched the HOF ceremony first since I have already seen Mania. I thought it was very entertaining and quite funny in places as well. I of course liked HBK's induction the best but all of them were good to watch *except Drew Carey but he didn't talk for long which was nice*.


Drew getting booed and then telling everybody that he basically didn't give a crap made me lol so hard.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I just got WM today and I haven't watched it yet but I read on the case that HHH/Taker starts on the 1st disc and finishes on the 2nd? That kinda irritates me.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Brye said:


> I just got WM today and I haven't watched it yet but I read on the case that HHH/Taker starts on the 1st disc and finishes on the 2nd? That kinda irritates me.


God, that has to be inaccurate. Why on earth would they split a match up between discs? Has to be wrong.

Looking forward to my Blu-ray of Wrestlemania XXVII showing up in the mail sometime today in all likelihood...


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

The buildup video is on disc one then the match starts on disc two, pretty fucking stupid tbh can't see why they didn't just start the second disc with the video package.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Platt said:


> The buildup video is on disc one then the match starts on disc two, pretty fucking stupid tbh can't see why they didn't just start the second disc with the video package.


What? This Mania DVD is fucking fail tbh. They don't have the epic theme songs and now they have split the match up? Is this the same for Blu-ray or just on the DVD btw?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty fucking retarded.

What are they thinking? That the video package will whet the viewer's appetite to see Wrestlemania XXVII: Part II, The Streak-The Snooki-The Slog?

We've already bought the damned thing, no need to tease us with a movie trailer at the end of Disc I of the movie that begins on Disc II.

Wonder if this applies to Blu-ray.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Trent Barreta vs Tyson Kidd - Superstars 12.05.2011*
_Interesting note - Kidd came out with Hayes in his corner. Seems a bit random but I guess it means they must like Kidd and it seems like he'll get a push now on SD which is potentially great at least. Really good back and forth match with both men pulling out plenty of awesome little "burst" spots and having a generally really good match. Barreta normally does a huge dive from the ring over the ropes to the outside which they build up as a massive spot and he hit it 2 weeks ago vs Kidd. Nice little callback when he goes for it again but Hayes' influence on the outside manages to allow Kidd to avoid it this time around._

*Drew McIntyre vs Chris Masters - Superstars 12.05.2011*
_This was exactly what you'd expect. Masters sells a body part whilst Drew destroys it. Masters is obviously an awesome seller and a great FIP so it works. Only problem I have with Masters is that his style of working matches doesn't suit his size at all. Like if he was a small guy then he'd be made but yeah it's a tad annoying when you have this massive guy and he gets beat up every match. All the same this type of Masters match is normally better than a match where Masters controls it and looks like a monster. They had a match last year too on Superstars that I thought was slightly better than this and more enjoyable but this is a really strong match too. Sucks to be McIntyre atm though._

*Daniel Bryan vs Sin Cara - Smackdown 13.05.2011*
_Lost my shit for a second when Danielson's music came on as the opponent. There were quite a few flaws with this but none due to what these two were doing in the ring. Putting Danielson in there with Sin Cara isn't helping one bit to get him over and the crowd was disturbingly dead for Danielson's control segment which fucking sucked (the reaction, not Danielson). Also I fucking hate how they have that stupid lighting on for all of Sin Cara's matches. Chavo interfered at the end and it was a really wierd dynamic in a face vs face match having a heel try to cost the least over babyface the match. After the match they were trying to do an angle where Sin Cara was unhappy with Chavo when he saw the replay on the tron and although they did a decent job with it and they got the point over, it's pretty much impossible for Sin Cara to get any real emotion or storytelling over. One because he doesn't speak and two because you can't get any emotion with that mask on as it covers his entire face. Aside from some outside stuff not making sense the match itself is really enjoyable. Think I spoke last week about Sin Cara needing to be in there with guys who can work his style as he comes to learn the WWE style and Danielson is definitely one of the right guys to put him with in that sense. He made him look terrific too and everything looked totally crisp. Chavo was entertaining on commentary in the sense that he was a total goofball pretending to be a huge star but coming off like everyone knows he's a nobody bar his surname. Chavo taking credit for everything Sin Cara did was enjoyable though. Danielson hit one of the best top rope dropkicks that I've ever seen him pull out either._


----------



## Maradona (Jun 29, 2010)

Drew McIntyre is the best, I think it should be a Main Eventer, and Sin Cara Vs Bryan, a spectacular battle certainly.


----------



## Adrian92 (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome Kong vs Natalya vs Beth phoenix , or they could form a triple-team - Dominate the WWE.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

McIntyre/Masters was great, everyone should watch it.

Also don't get why folks here seemed so down on Christian/Orton. Really awesome face/face match that was smartly-worked around hierarchy. I dug Orton being one step ahead of Christian throughout. Christian came out with slaps and tried to work like a veteran because that's the role he had on ECW as the top dog, but Orton had a response for everything, so down the stretch, Christian went aerial because that was what always got him out of jams against bigger opponents. Worked for a while, until Orton busted out the RKO, which was easily the best RKO counter to an aerial attack I've ever seen. Also, the rib work that played into the ladder match was great, and Christian's selling was tremendous. Really awesome to see Orton turn all scowly & stompy again. Much better when he's working methodically in control than he's working from the bottom. Plus they built toward all the near-falls. They teased all their big signatures before delivering, so they got dramatic near-falls out of all those. And the finishing stretch was red-hot. And I liked Orton's responses to Christian kicking out. Made it feel like a big deal. Granted, Orton never wins with the rope-elevated DDT, but Christian was already banged up, etc. I really hope this leads to a rematch with Christian working more pure babyface and Orton working mostly heel, because Christian working from beneath against Orton could be incredible. Knowing WWE, though, they'll probably turn Christian and drop him to the midcard. Really great match, one of the best of the year.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Smackdown was solid this week. Here is my Review!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone got some insight on Summerslam 92? I have heard good things about Bret/Bulldog and the tag team table match interests me along with Shawn/Martel. 

I am downloading it and in the mean time, someone who has seen it wanna let me know if it's worth anything? or not to get my hopes up.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

To me Bret s Bulldog is a 5 Star Match, just a really great Match with some False Finishes and i was really hooked every time watching it, i might be wrong but the Storyline as i remember was very plain but yet something people wanted to see, plus the UK Crowd made the SummerSlam really unique, and after that you could have thought Davey Boy and Bret would go far, well Davey didn't get as far, but still. Cant remember anything about the Table Match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Davey Boy was so much shit, that match is pretty good though but solely because its a great carry job by Bret.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Their December match in 95 is so much better.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Was the Rock a good seller?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Was the Rock a good seller?


Of Stone Cold Stunners.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I enjoyed his selling vs. Lesnar, where it seemed right to oversell then but for the most part I disliked everything he did looking back.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Was the Rock a good seller?


Sometimes. His selling was, I don't know... Awkward? Un-natural?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont remember him ever actually selling anything. He'd take a finisher, looks staggered for a while but eventually just get right up fine and dandy

And I dont remember any great sell jobs like someone taking his leg apart or an arm injury etc.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Does anybody know what this whole "free download from vudu" thing is that comes with the WM27 DVD?

Edit: Never mind. Pretty cool site. Gonna weigh my options.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Haven't done a review for ages, in fact years probably.


*DVD REVIEW
SHAWN MICHAELS: FROM THE VAULT​*

*Disc 1*

*The Midnight Rockers vs. Buddy Rose and Doug Sommers
AWA Tag Team Championship*
The worst match on the set but still a great tag team match. Good to see some of Shawn’s earlier work. The ending was disappointing but needed to continue the fued.

Match Rating: ***1/2

*Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon
Intercontinental Championship
Ladder Match*
Brilliant match. Didn’t have enough for me to give it ***** but still one of the best ladder matches ever. On par with their Summerslam rematch.

Match Rating: ****1/2

*Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart
WWF Championship
Ironman match*
Going into this I wasn’t sure what to expect. I hadn’t seen it before and a one hour match was going to be different, and I didn’t know whether it would keep my interest. 

This match turned out to be so much better than I ever expected. Both of these men are brilliant, and to keep an audience entertained over an hour with 0 pinfalls or submissions is amazing. Very close to getting the full *****.

Match Rating: ****3/4


*Disc 2*

*Shawn Michaels vs. Diesel
WWF Championship
No Holds Barred*
Good big man vs. Shawn Michaels match. Both Diesel and Shawn Michaels play these rolls brilliantly in this match and while it isn’t as good as some of the other matches on this set, still a good fun match to watch.

Match Rating: ****

*Shawn Michaels vs. Mankind
WWF Championship
Mind Games*
A classic between these two. Brilliantly constructed match and both played their roles perfect. 

Match Rating: ****1/2

*Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker
WWF Championship
Hell in a Cell*
Wow. This is one of the greatest matches of all time, and it deserves it. The first Hell in a Cell match, and the best! The Undertaker starts off by chasing Shawn around, and Shawn has no way to escape. This is done brilliantly and the match only gets better from here. The work on the outside of the cell is great, still telling the story of Michaels trying to escape from The Undertaker. While the ending features the debut of Kane, it doesn’t take away from the match. Wasn’t sure what to give this one but it just receives the full ***** from me.

Match Rating: *****

*Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H
Un-Sanctioned Match*
One of my personal favourites. This is the return match of Shawn Michaels after 4 years, and he and Triple H put on a classic. Others might not have this as high, but I believe the storytelling in this match is great and everyone should watch it if they haven’t seen it!

Match Rating: ****3/4


Overall this Set is one of the greatest out there. Despite only having 7 matches, all of them are ***1/2 or greater with 5 getting ****1/2 or greater from me. Definitely pick it up if you haven’t seen it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

(On the Rock's selling): I like Rock's selling a lot. He could be a little exaggerative and sometimes when in a move I find it hard to take his facial expression seriously but he was defintiely good. Long term selling? I don't know. I don't actually ever recall anyone working over one of his body parts. But yeah, very good seller imo.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Im talking long term. His bursts were good, very Shawn oversell-esque but my primary concern is the long terms body working selling. Then again, what are the chances that in an attitude era match someone tried to work on a limb?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

It's likely that HHH worked on his limb while they were in the mid-card but I can't think fo anything. He def. sold long term well as the bloody beaten pulp though. If Austin's pounded him for ten minutes he won't make you forget it, staggering around like a drunken drunk person whose drank too much of his drink. Oh man Drunken Rock. Imagine THAT.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Undertaker vs A Train 2003 Summerslam

***


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I think Benoit in 2000 worked on a Body Part of The Rock, can't renember if it was the leg or the Shoulder or what, it wasn't just a Match, was a Storyline with a PPV blowoff or 2 and i think Benoit was Champion for like a Night until it got reversed.

Just searched it it was Fully Loaded.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Yea Fully Loaded leading into it Benoit kept attacking Rock's arm with chair shots in the parking lot and hallway etc. I remember that. 

on Rock's selling, he isn't the greatest out there but he sure as hell isn't the worst and he has some great matches that people tend to overlook and rank him down there as one of the worst because of it. His match with Lesnar is one of my favorites.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

> Here are all the confirmed details we know so far regarding *WWE: The Greatest Cage Matches of All Time DVD*.
> 
> *Format:* It will be a 3-Disc DVD set, no Blu-ray release.
> 
> ...


This could be a really awesome set. I haven't seen Flair/Luger.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

If they avoid ANY cage matches from the last 5 or so years from WWE PPV, then it could be a great set. Unfortunately WWE + Cage + PPV these days usually means we get a shit match. TV ones are usually pretty good though. Last PPV cage match I remember being good was Hardy/Edge. Though I might have forgotten something since then.

I'd love them long time if they stuck Backlund/Slaughter on the set though (even if it kinda needs the lead in match to make it appear even better, its still a tremendous match if you just go along with "Slaughter wants the title at any cost, Backlund wants revenge" without seeing the previous match).


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That Cage Match DVD sounds like a great idea, but please tell me they've stopped with going black & white to cancel out the blood. That'll be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I thought they only blocked the blood in black and white for the 24/7 stuff and not the DVD releases. Flair/Luger Cage match sucks btw. Don't get excited over it. I hope they have a load of 80's Cage matches on it, especially some classic Flair title matches in the Cage. I'd be really surprised Cal if they put Backlund/Slaughter on it given that they dont really push either guy as being a legend or put them on other sets. I'd be fine if they put some of the TV Cage matches from the past 5 years on that go like 10 minutes because there's been some great TV Cage matches like the HBK/Flair vs La Familia Handicap match, Punk/Hardy and Punk/Jericho. Yeah though cage matches on PPV these days do fucking suck.*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I’d include the following:

Flair vs. Luger (Capital Combat)
Edge vs. Jericho (2002)
Christian vs. Jericho (2004)
Batista vs. Jericho (2008)
Taker vs. Batista (2007)
JBL vs. Eddie (2004 – a recycle but it gets Eddie included)
Flair vs. Orton (2004)
Flair vs. HHH (2005 - another recycle but a damn great one)
HHH vs. Rock (Rebellion 1999)
Rock vs. Mankind vs. Shamrock (1998)
Lesnar vs. Vince or Heyman (2003)
Cena vs. Edge (2006)
Bret vs. HBK (Coliseum Video)
Jeff vs. Nitro (2007)
Edge vs. Matt (2005)
Punk vs. Jeff (2009 – not commercially released yet in 16:9 format)
Flair vs. Savage (1996)
Hogan vs. Bossman (3/1989)
Jeff/Rey vs. Edge/Jericho (2009)
AND IF POSSIBLE - Steamboat/Youngblood vs. Slaughter/Kernodle


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Man, that Bret/HBK cage match sucks. Totally stupid ending too.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm sure it does, but it gets those two on the set without recycling the 40 minute Bret vs. Owen match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd still rather watch the Bret/Owen cage match.

I'll buy that set if it has Slaughter/Backlund, that match owns so much.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

JoeRulz said:


> Man, that Bret/HBK cage match sucks. Totally stupid ending too.


Have to agree, there are so many others that can be put there instead.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd like to see that Barrett/Orton/Sheamus one on there for recent cage matches. Also the HBK/Flair vs Familia one. I need to see Eddie/JBL and Christian/Jericho. I have yet to see Punk/Hardy either which sounded really good.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone want to suggest a good WCW PPV or a few between 96-99? 

I feel like reliving some good moments and only have seen a handful of shows since then maybe three PPVs whole.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

♣HarlemHeat♣;9716171 said:


> Anyone want to suggest a good WCW PPV or a few between 96-99?
> 
> I feel like reliving some good moments and only have seen a handful of shows since then maybe three PPVs whole.


Fall Brawl: WarGames 1996 might be the early nWo era pay-per-view masterpiece for WCW. You've got a solid opener (DDP vs. Chavo!), Konnan vs. Juvented for the AAA Heavyweight Championship, Rey Mysterio vs. Super Calo for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship, Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho in one of those matches that makes you miss WCW, a fun Harlem Heat/Nasty Boys tag brawl for the Tag Team Championships, Giant vs. Randy Savage and the big historic WarGames match which saw the birth of 15-month angle that should have been like shooting fish in a barrel but WCW somehow blew it with nWo Sting~!

Interestingly, the first five matches of Fall Brawl: WarGames 1997 are great, too, but the rest of the show kind of sucks. Eddy Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho is a dazzling opener; Steiner Bros. vs. Harlem Heat never gets old; Alex Wright vs. Ultimo Dragon was a sweet match that went nearly 20 minutes! I remember Jeff Jarrett vs. Dean Malenko being solid, and Wrath & Mortis vs. The Faces of Fear (Meng and Barbarian) was a downright swell war (I was a massive mark for Wrath & Mortis with James Vandernberg at the time).

For a match taken out of a pay-per-view, go for Rey Mysterio vs. Eddy Guerrero at Halloween Havoc 1997. That. Match. Rules.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah the Halloween Havoc Rey/Eddie one I have seen. Great match. 

Thanks for that i'll look into that PPV.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Could someone please clarify how much of Cena's boo's at Wrestlemania 27 have been edited on the dvd. Have they edited out just the boo's after the chior entrance or have they edited Cena's boo's thoughout the duration of the match? Thanks.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Brye said:


> I'd like to see that Barrett/Orton/Sheamus one on there for recent cage matches. Also the HBK/Flair vs Familia one. I need to see Eddie/JBL and Christian/Jericho. I have yet to see Punk/Hardy either which sounded really good.


JBL vs. Eddie is on at least one set already.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

♣HarlemHeat♣;9716171 said:


> Anyone want to suggest a good WCW PPV or a few between 96-99?
> 
> I feel like reliving some good moments and only have seen a handful of shows since then maybe three PPVs whole.


*Hog Wild 1996* - Take a look at the card. It's like looking at the lineup for a Starrcade that never was: Rey Mysterio vs. Ultimo Dragon, Chris Benoit vs. Dean Malenko, Harlem Heat vs. The Steiner Brothers, Ric Flair vs. Eddie Guerrero, The Outsiders vs. Sting & Lex Luger, and The Giant vs. Hollywood Hogan.

*Halloween Havoc 1998* - Chris Jericho vs. Raven, Disco Inferno vs. Juventud Guerrera, Billy Kidman vs. Disco Inferno, Scott Hall vs. Kevin Nash, Bret Hart vs. Sting, Hollywood Hogan vs. The Warrior (not as bad as people say), and Goldberg vs. Diamond Dallas Page.

*Spring Stampede 1999* - Juventud Guerrera vs. Blitzkrieg, Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Hak (The Sandman), Konnan vs. Disco Inferno, Rey Mysterio vs. Billy Kidman, Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs. Raven & Saturn, Booker T vs. Scott Steiner, Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash, and Ric Flair vs. Sting vs. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Hollywood Hogan.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

♣HarlemHeat♣;9716171 said:


> Anyone want to suggest a good WCW PPV or a few between 96-99?
> 
> I feel like reliving some good moments and only have seen a handful of shows since then maybe three PPVs whole.


Great American Bash 1996 - Rey Mysterio's WCW debut, classic matchup against Malenko. A really fun Falls Count Anywhere match between Benoit and Sullivan. Great match in Sting/Regal and a surprisingly good match in Anderson/Flair vs. McMichael/Greene. My review of the show is my only blog I've posted if you wanna check it out.

Spring Stampede 1999 - Awesome opener in Juventud/Blitzkrieg, another fun hardcore match in Hak/Bigelow, good Cruiserweight title match between Rey/Kidman, and a very good tag match between Benoit/Malenko vs. Raven/Saturn.

The problem I have actually recommending full PPVs from this era of WCW is that the main event was so damn awful. Normally your undercard is great and the last 2 or 3 matches stink up the joint.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just watched TLC 2010 again, and thought it was a fairly fantastic PPV.

Dolph Ziggler/Kingston/Swagger: IC TITLE LADDER MATCH ***1/4

- Great little ladder match here. Could have been more if longer but a great choice for the opener. The action was great, and innovative at the same time. I could have done without the slightly stupid ending, but it didn't ruin the match.

Natalya/Beth vs. LayCool: TAG TEAM TABLES MATCH **1/2

- One of the best womens matches I'd seen in a while. Beth is awesome, her selling is great and the bump she took on the outside (which I dont think was intentional) was amazing. Fantastic end with the splash through the table too, the crowd was into it which is something you don't see a lot of with the women. Looking a tthis, Natalya was champion, Beth had made her return and was doig to something, Michelle was great, it's shocking that the DIVAs champion is now...a Bella.

Santino/Kozlov vs. Gabriel/Slater: **

- Decent enough tag match. Nothing special, but nothing awful.

John Morrison vs. Sheamus: LADDER MATCH FOR THE NUMBER ONE CONENTEDER SPOT ****1/2

- Incredible match. The best ladder match I had seen in AGES. Very innovative. The work on the leg was amazing, and the selling was even better. Some people cal Morrison a spot monkey...yet this was one of the least spotty ladder matches I'd ever seen. Both guys were totally on form and created a classic. The big spill through the table was well done, and I loved the booking of Sheamus being 'like the terminator'. The ending with Sheamus looking like he would tip Morrison off, followed by the kick to the face and the grabbing of the contract was perfect.

It's incredible how they have scewed both guys up since this point. Morrison SHOULD have gotten that push, he was over as hell and was impressing every week. Sheamus had been great for a while and now both do virtually nothing.

The Miz vs. Randy Orton: WWE TITLE TABLES MATCH **

Yep...was a bit boring. Although I eexpected nothing more from a Orton/Miz match. It was too slow and their styles just didn't mesh well. They couldn't follow the ladder match and it was fairly forgettable.

Edge/Kane/Alberto Del Rio/Rey Mysterio: WORLD TITLE TLC MATCH ****

Another fantastic match. Yes it was spotty, and was centered around who would be doing the next big spot etc. But it was fun, the spots were great and everyone was into it. Del Rios bump through the table was scary and looked great. Mysterio was good in this match, Kane played his role very well and Edge was a highlight. They made the title change seem like a big deal with Edge winning and it would have been a very, very good main event, should have been.

John Cena vs. Wade Barrett: CHAIRS MATCH: ***

It shouldn't have been the main event, but it was a good match. These two work well together and this was no different. They both worked very hard, and while the chairs gimmick is stupid, it added slightly to the match. Barrett was booked strongly until the end with the FU on the chairs. Nice match though, the burial with the chairs was uneccesary.

Overall, we got three very good matches (IC Title, Cena/Barrett and the DIVAs match) one great match (the TLC match) and one classic match in my eyes (Morrison/Sheamus) one of the best PPVs not a Wrestlemania in ages.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I for some reason generally dislike cage matches and actually get angry when they are booked. There are some exceptions but most are boring to me so I have no interest in three discs of cage matches.

I watched Backlash 2009 again last night and couldn't believe how awful Hardy/Hardy is. I actually disliked it more this time than I did two years ago.

Backlash 2009
10:59 Christian VS Jack Swagger - **3/4
12:33 Chris Jericho VS Ricky Steamboat - **1/4
9:25 Kane VS CM Punk - **1/4
19:06 Jeff Hardy VS Matt Hardy - **
22:49 Shane McMahon, Batista & Triple H VS The Legacy - ***1/4
28:24 Edge VS John Cena - ****1/4


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I for some reason generally dislike cage matches and actually get angry when they are booked. There are some exceptions but most are boring to me so I have no interest in three discs of cage matches.
> 
> I watched Backlash 2009 again last night and couldn't believe how awful Hardy/Hardy is. I actually disliked it more this time than I did two years ago.
> 
> ...


Agreed, I just couldn't get into that match. I loved Cena/Edge though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

All of the matches between Jeff and Matt Hardy stink to one degree or another.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Didn't really dig Raw tonight. Especially the Cena parts. I thought he was growing on me, but perhaps not after all... Raw 5/16 Review!


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

That Morrison/Sheamus ladder match was awesome.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

DesolationRow said:


> All of the matches between Jeff and Matt Hardy stink to one degree or another.


I thought their stretcher match on SD was pretty great. Not a fan of much else they did though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

KingCal said:


> I thought their stretcher match on SD was pretty great. Not a fan of much else they did though.


Actually, yeah. I wouldn't call it great myself but it was actually very much all right. A weird rare case where a gimmick match brings out some chemistry between two guys who don't have any (against each other) rather than the other way around. 

Everything else between them is garbage, though.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Backlash 2009 Ratings*
John Cena vs. Edge (Last Man Standing) - ****
Triple H/Batista/Shane McMahon vs. Legacy - ***
Christian vs. Jack Swagger - ***
Chris Jericho vs. Ricky Steamboat - **3/4
CM Punk vs. Kane - **1/4
Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (I Quit) - **


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watched the two matches I really wanted to see off of Extreme Rules today.

Punk vs Orton - Loved this match and thought it was great for a match that didn't necessarily have any insane spots. Orton hitting two RKOs and Punk not going down was great and I was actually surprised that the chair around Orton's neck spot didn't end the match as that's usually a huge deal. The ending was pretty cool as well and a respectable way to end it. My one beef comes with the ruling out of the Nexus. I understand they wanted to just have this Punk/Orton, but in a match that has no rules I don't like there actually be rules. Other than that, I liked this match quite a bit - ***3/4

Christian vs Alberto Del Rio - Thought this match was about on par as what I expected and I really enjoyed it. It wasn't top heavy on spots and involved using the ladders as weapons in creative ways. The spot where Del Rio landed on the ladder was nasty and Brodus Clay got busted open bad. The ending was totally understandable because Edge deserved to be in Christian's moment and it served as somewhat of a distraction to keep Del Rio looking strong. Pretty solid ladder match. - ***1/2

And now I'm watching the WM 21 movie trailers off the DVD. They're literally all so funny. :lmao I absolutely love the 'A Few Good Men' one with JBL and the 'When Harry Met Sally' one with Angle and Christy. But honestly they're all pretty funny.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Sheamus/Morrison ****1/2? I'll have to watch that shit.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The best part of the WM 21 trailers is the blooper reel. Triple H is doing his Brave Heart spoof and instead of saying, "They'll never take my title!" he actually says the real Brave Heart line and says "They'll take our freedom!" 

Ric Flair on a donkey is also pretty great.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just watched JD 01 and i enjoyed it.


*WWF Judgment Day 2001 
*
*
1.Match
Single
William Regal vs. Rikishi*

4.0/10
*
2.Match
2 Out of 3 Falls
Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit*

7.5/10

*3.Match
WWF Hardcore Championship
Triple Threat Hardcore
Rhyno © vs. Test vs. The Big Show*

6.5/10
*
4.Match
Womans Championship
Single
Chyna © vs. Lita
*
6.0/10
*
5.Match
WWF Intercontinental Championship
Chain
Triple H © vs. Kane*

6.5/10
*
6.Match
Number One Contender for the WWF Tag Team Title
Tag Team Turmoil
APA vs. Radicalz vs. The Dudley Boyz vs. The X Factor vs. The Hardy Boyz vs. Chris Jericho & Chris Benoit vs. E&C*

8.0/10

*Main Event
WWF Heavyweight Championship
No Holds Barred 
Stone Cold Steve Austin © vs. The Undertaker*

8.0/10

The Opener was short and just seemed like they didn't communicate well, it all seemed out of place and not the way it was suppose to go down. The 2 Out of 3 Falls Match was good but i remembered it like all the 01 Angle-Benoit Matches way better. I ewatched the Year 01 back a few Years ago and i always had in my memory how EVERY Match was a Classic, the WM Match still holds up for me, the rest not so much. No Match of them was done bad or anything. It was of course well executed, but like in all Matches besides the WM Matches, the Crowd was most of the Match dead, no atmosphere..Hardcore Match was nicely done, was interesting and it filled the expectation. The Womans Match and the Chain Match were solid and added to the Show. And then the Show increased hugely, 2 great Matches followed. Was surprised by the Turmoil Match, was really fun to watch and the Crowd was into it. The Dudleyz probably should have been in the Final as the People went Bananas for them. The Main Event was also really enjoyable. Austin really came over as a total sadist, the Commentery really added to it. Taker came over as the tough guy he portrayed. Just one hell of a Match. All in all i thught the Show was great, 2 Great Matches, 1 good Match and the rest was at the very least solid. The Opener was pretty bad, but it was short and it really didn't ruin the Show for me. I really recommend it.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

WOW just watched the RAW after Judgment Day with the Tag Team Title Match where HHH got injured and that was one hell of a Match. It was what Tag Team Wrestling should and could be, just exciting. I would go so far to say that it's at least in the Top 5 of 01 and one of the greatest Tag Matches i ever seen. Does anyone have a Opinion on that Match?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd agree on top 5 WWF of 01 for sure, and as far as WWE tags go I think I'd only put a Rockers/Brainbusters tag ahead of it atm. STILL need to watch that Clique tag from 94, though. Probably a top 5 for HHH and Jericho's careers as well. Top 3 even.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've only seen that match once or twice but I remember it being pretty phenomenal for a WWE tag match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> The best part of the WM 21 trailers is the blooper reel. Triple H is doing his Brave Heart spoof and instead of saying, "They'll never take my title!" he actually says the real Brave Heart line and says "They'll take our freedom!"
> 
> Ric Flair on a donkey is also pretty great.


:lmao I loved this lol. "They'll never...take...my freedom! Shit...title!" Then Flair going backwards on the donkey is awesome. I love the Taxi spoof too. Batista is great in that one.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

From what Year and Show is that? I can't remember watching that, would love to check it out. When we are talking about Tags, what is your Opinion about the untelevised Tag Team Title Match between the Foundation and the Rockers, where the Rockers win the Belt but then was never mentioned again, i thought that was one of the best TT Matches i have seen in the WWF.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> *From what Year and Show is that? *I can't remember watching that, would love to check it out. When we are talking about Tags, what is your Opinion about the untelevised Tag Team Title Match between the Foundation and the Rockers, where the Rockers win the Belt but then was never mentioned again, i thought that was one of the best TT Matches i have seen in the WWF.


Rockers/Brainbusters? The one I'm talking about is Jan. 23rd, 1989. I don't think it's on any specific show (they were unnamed or something). They had two on March 18th of that year (one one SNME in MSG and one in the Boston Graden), and the boston Garden one is close to the HHH/Austin vs. Chrises tag as well.

Literally every Rockers/Brainbusters match is worth watching though, I haven't seen one yet that I didn't think was really good at worst.

I liked Rockers/Foundation, but I wouldn't call it one of the best anything, really. Maybe one of the better WWF matches of 1990, because it's definitely good, but I didn't love it or anything. I liked their match on Michaels' "My Journey" set better IIRC.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just looked it up it's WWF on MSG, thanks i will check it out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao I loved this lol. "They'll never...take...my freedom! Shit...title!" Then Flair going backwards on the donkey is awesome. I love the Taxi spoof too. Batista is great in that one.


:lmao Big Show has a funny part in that one too.

WWE did a great job with those.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Brock Lesnar vs Undertaker (Unforgiven 2002)- ****
Underrated match.


----------



## littleman1 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Planned wwe dvd for 2011*

* Extreme Rules 2011 – May 31st
* The Very Best of WCW Nitro – June 7th
* Over the Limit 2011 – June 21st
* Best of WWE Cage Matches – June 28th
* Rey Mysterio – July 12th
* Fatal 4 Way 2011 – July 19th
* Greatest Stars of the New Millenium – July 26th
* RAW: Best of Seasons 3 & 4 - August 23
* Money in the Bank 2011 – August 16th
* 50 Biggest Matches in WWE History – August 23rd
* Randy Orton – September 6th
* SummerSlam 2011 – September 13th
* Inside Out with Triple H – September 27th
* SmackDown: The Best of 2010/11 – October 11th
* Night of Champions 2011 – October 18th
* Steve Austin vs. The Rock: The Rivalry – October 25th
* Hell in a Cell 2011 – November 1st
* Blood Brothers with John Cena – November sometime
* Ted DiBiase: The Million Dollar Man – December 13th
* Survivor Series 2011 – December 20th
* Best PPV Matches of 2011 – December 27th


----------



## Botchh (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Planned wwe dvd for 2011*

One things for sure, i won't be buying a single one of those.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah1993 said:


> I'd agree on top 5 WWF of 01 for sure, and as far as WWE tags go I think I'd only put a *Rockers/Brainbusters *tag ahead of it atm. STILL need to watch that Clique tag from 94, though. Probably a top 5 for HHH and Jericho's careers as well. Top 3 even.


I just watched their match that is on My Journey and didn't like it. It was twenty two minutes long and it felt like it. I could only give it **.


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Planned wwe dvd for 2011*

Blood Brothers with John Cena?

Cool line up.


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Planned wwe dvd for 2011*

The Nitro DVD could be interesting. I doubt it though.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Planned wwe dvd for 2011*

I want Randy Orton for my birthday so i will have to settle for his dvd.... :yum:


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Planned wwe dvd for 2011*

"Inside Out with Triple H" sounds more like some kind of low budget porn film.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Planned wwe dvd for 2011*



littleman1 said:


> * The Very Best of WCW Nitro – June 7th
> * Best of WWE Cage Matches – June 28th
> * Rey Mysterio – July 12th
> * Greatest Stars of the New Millenium – July 26th
> ...


These all interest me, depends what is on them when they release the matches and what not I may get them. Though I must say better then last year's list for sure.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You disgust me. Even though that match isn't their best.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

So someone posted a thread of planned dvd releases for 2011 and a Ted Dibiase dvd was on the list. I found one other site confirming this but i'm not sure how reliable it is. Anyone know if it's true?


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Planned wwe dvd for 2011*

Since watching the "Greatest 50 Superstars" joke of a DVD, I don't think the "50 Biggest Matches" will be good. They'll probably put CEna vs Triple H at WM 22 as number one. 

"Inside Out with Triple H"? is this going to be an exclusive look on how Triple H uses his power backstage? If so, that may be a first day buy for me. If it's just a documentary where wrestlers will suck up to the upcoming boss, no thank you.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Planned wwe dvd for 2011*



littleman1 said:


> * Steve Austin vs. The Rock: The Rivalry – October 25th


If this features rock/austin interviews its a must buy imo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Planned wwe dvd for 2011*



littleman1 said:


> * Extreme Rules 2011 – May 31st
> ** The Very Best of WCW Nitro – June 7th*
> * Over the Limit 2011 – June 21st
> * *Best of WWE Cage Matches – June 28th*
> ...


Bold ones I gonna get for sure.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Planned wwe dvd for 2011*

I doubt they will WCW make look good in that dvd.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Planned wwe dvd for 2011*

* Extreme Rules 2011 – May 31st
* The Very Best of WCW Nitro – June 7th
* Greatest Stars of the New Millenium – July 26th
** 50 Biggest Matches in WWE History – August 23rd*
** Steve Austin vs. The Rock: The Rivalry – October 25th*
* Blood Brothers with John Cena – November sometime
* Ted DiBiase: The Million Dollar Man – December 13th

These are the ones that I'm interested in, with the ones in bold that I would definitely conscider buying.

I'm curious as to what this Blood Brothers with John Cena one is. Maybe it's the true story of he and Darren Young and how they were seperated at birth.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Planned wwe dvd for 2011*

The WCW and Rock vs. Austin DVDs will be worth a watch. Probably won't bother with the rest.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Planned wwe dvd for 2011*



5th-Horseman said:


> "Inside Out with Triple H" sounds more like some kind of low budget porn film.


Triple H would only do it if he's "Fucking going over":lmao


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Planned wwe dvd for 2011*

The Rock v Austin and The Best Of WCW Nitro should be good, I hope they give WCW credit tho, unlike what they did in the Monday Night Wars DVD.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Vader13 said:


> You disgust me. Even though that match isn't their best.


Sorry I like everyone in that match but I just didn't like that match. It just never clicked for me the same thing happened last night when I watched 2 Cold Scorpio/Sabu on the highest flyers DVD.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Planned wwe dvd for 2011*

* The Very Best of WCW Nitro – June 7th = I am totally going to pick this one up. 

* Best of WWE Cage Matches – June 28th = Possibly a "ditto" depending on the content. 

* Rey Mysterio – July 12th = Haven't their already been 2 Rey DVDs? 

* Greatest Stars of the New Millenium – July 26th = If this DVD was entirely Edge & Jericho, I'd totally buy it. But alas, we all know Cena is going to be the biggie on this one. 

* RAW: Best of Seasons 3 & 4 - August 23 = I understand they can't do full boxsets for the Seasons of Raw (that would be insane) but these Best Ofs are really neat. 

* 50 Biggest Matches in WWE History – August 23rd = Break out the keyboards! Lotta bitching to be had when this list comes out, lol. 

* Randy Orton – September 6th = Just "Randy Orton"? They usually come up with cool titles for their Superstar specific DVDs. 

* Inside Out with Triple H – September 27th = Is this his own porno tape? 

* SmackDown: The Best of 2010/11 – October 11th = HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!! 

* Steve Austin vs. The Rock: The Rivalry – October 25th = YES YES FUCKING YES!!! So picking this up!!!

* Ted DiBiase: The Million Dollar Man – December 13th = Might be worth a pick up. Unfortunately, I think most of Ted's best stuff might have been released on other Best of DVDs (Hogan, Savage, Jake, SNME, etc.).


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The best of WWE cage matchers is going to be a hit or a miss, we know for sure that Angle vs Benoit won't be in there.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Cena and HHH ones are WWE films I believe. I got a flyer for the Inside Out one with Trips at Axxess. He's holding a gun on it and there are explosions in the background so it's automatically better than the Chaperone lol. Don't know much about the Cena one though. 

The stars of the new millennium and greatest matches are sure to cause an uproar no matter what they choose. Should make for some interesting discussion lol. I'll be picking up the Orton one and probably the Rock/Austin one too. Hopefully they bring out more like that so we can get legendary feuds all in the same set.

EDIT - Just saw that the title is the BIGGEST matches in WWE history, not the greatest. This leads me to believe it isn't going to be a tech fest lol. I'm sure there will be some very unpopular choices on that list.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Just ordered The Rock's DVD, and The Best Of RAW: from late 1997-late 1999.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

What are your guys thoughts on the 3 stages of hell match between Austin and Triple H in 2001. I remember a while back some dropped their rating for this match, I rewatched it and still think its absolutely brilliant. My match of the year for 2001. They still managed to maintain an intensity in the match (which could have been wasted on the Survivor Series match they had) that still was interesting


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if the list for the greatest matches DvD will be revealed before the release of the DvD?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Best match of 2001, and a standard-setter to all inspiring garbage style wrestlers. Just pick something up and hit the other motherfucker with it instead of wasting time getting ready to do one cool spot.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

rude awakening said:


> What are your guys thoughts on the 3 stages of hell match between Austin and Triple H in 2001. I remember a while back some dropped their rating for this match, I rewatched it and still think its absolutely brilliant. My match of the year for 2001. They still managed to maintain an intensity in the match (which could have been wasted on the Survivor Series match they had) that still was interesting


One of the best matches in either man's careers. One of the best two out of three falls/three stages of hell matches ever. ****3/4, maybe even 5. Only seen it once.



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> Does anyone know if the list for the greatest matches DvD will be revealed before the release of the DvD?


They will be. Probably within a month or two of the dvd coming out.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

This is the actual lineup for the rest of 2011:

Extreme Rules 2011 [DVD/Blu-ray] - May 31
The Very Best of WCW Monday Nitro [DVD] - June 7
Over The Limit 2011 [DVD/Blu-ray] - June 21
The Greatest Cage Matches of All Time [DVD] - June 28
Rey Mysterio: The Life of a Masked Man [DVD] - July 12
Capitol Punishment 2011 [DVD/Blu-ray] - July 19
Greatest Stars of the New Millenium [DVD/Blu-ray] - July 26
Money in the Bank 2011 [DVD/Blu-ray] - August 16
The 50 Most Shocking, Surprising, Amazing Moments [DVD/Blu-ray] - August 23

The Randy Orton Experience – September 6
SummerSlam 2011 – September 13
Inside Out (Triple H movie) – September 27

Smackdown: The Best of 2010/11 – October 11
Night of Champions 2011 – October 18
Austin/Rock: The Rivalry – October 25

Hell in a Cell 2011 – November 1
Blood Brothers (John Cena movie) – November (date TBD)
Uprising 2011 – November 22
TBD – November 29

Ted DiBiase: The Million Dollar Man – December 13
Survivor Series 2011 (New Name/Concept TBD) – December 20
The Best PPV Matches of 2011 – December 27

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Titles removed from 2011 schedule:

Raw: Best of Seasons 3 & 4
Triple H
Bending The Rules (Edge movie)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Titles being considered (at the moment) for TBD slot:
Edge
Best of War Games
Brock Lesnar


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I would chose another Edge set out of those three but would buy all three. I just think they need to capitalize on Edge's retirement and put out a set now while people are still feeling really nostalgic and wanting to watch Edge stuff. I will but it no matter when it comes out but I think it would sell better now rather than later.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> This is the actual lineup for the rest of 2011:
> 
> Extreme Rules 2011 [DVD/Blu-ray] - May 31
> The Very Best of WCW Monday Nitro [DVD] - June 7
> ...


Very interested in those plus probably SummerSlam since I generally get that each year anyway. And then I'll look into any PPV that looks good.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

50 Biggest Matches in WWE history? Hogan/Andre and Hogan/Rock as the top two? Which they'll manage to tie into promoting Cena/Rock for next year.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Man WWE Weeklies in May 01 were GREAT as far as Wrestling. The Tag Match where Hunter got hurt was fantastic, the RAW Benoit vs SCSA Match was really good and the Smackdown Edmonton Match between SCSA and Benoit is a absolute Classic, it was so good, after watching it, i watched it again. So intense, so realistic, just awesome. Plus the first TV TLC Match that was good.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

rude awakening said:


> What are your guys thoughts on the 3 stages of hell match between Austin and Triple H in 2001. I remember a while back some dropped their rating for this match, I rewatched it and still think its absolutely brilliant. My match of the year for 2001. They still managed to maintain an intensity in the match (which could have been wasted on the Survivor Series match they had) that still was interesting


I need to watch it again but atm I still think it's really great. I'm not on the "classic MOTY" side or the "it's only good" side for now. I'm pretty much through the middle of that. Like **** I guess.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

DVD cover for the Greatest Cage matches looks good.

*ROYAL RUMBLE 2010 REVIEW​*
*ECW Championship
Christian vs. Ezekiel Jackson*
Didn’t know what to expect from this as I haven’t seen anything from Ezekiel Jackson before. Turned out to be a fun opener, not outstanding but still played its role in kicking off the PPV.
Match Rating: **1/2

*United States Championship
M.V.P vs. The Miz*
This match was only announced minutes before it happened. Decent match, nice ending with Miz rolling M.V.P up as he was climbing into the ring.
Match Rating: **

*WWE Championship
Shaemus vs. Randy Orton*
Average for a WWE Championship match with a DQ finish, which I don’t like on any PPV world title match unless absolutely necessary.
Match Rating: **1/2

*Women’s Championship
Mickie James vs. Michelle McCool*
Pointless! A match that ends a feud, with Mickie winning in 15 seconds.
Match Rating: DUD

*World Heavyweight Championship
The Undertaker vs. Rey Mysterio*
Enjoyable big man vs. Little man match. These two haven’t had many notable matches, but I think their styles could go well together. Nice finish, with Rey hitting 2 619’s but Taker hitting a last ride quickly after.
Match Rating: ***1/2

*Royal Rumble Match*
Great Rumble match that was entertaining throughout. This was due to the fact that there were plenty of big stars involved. The whole story of Shawn Michaels being obsessed with winning was done brilliantly, along with the return of Edge. Nice spot with D-X being in the ring and then being joined by John Cena. This was then followed up by the elimination of Triple H by Michaels.
Match Rating: ***3/4

*Overall PPV Rating:* 6/10. Decent PPV that was saved by the last 2 matches. Hard to expect much better though with the amount of big names in the Rumble, therefore the other matches lacked in quality.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

rude awakening said:


> What are your guys thoughts on the 3 stages of hell match between Austin and Triple H in 2001. I remember a while back some dropped their rating for this match, I rewatched it and still think its absolutely brilliant. My match of the year for 2001. They still managed to maintain an intensity in the match (which could have been wasted on the Survivor Series match they had) that still was interesting


What superdupersonic said.

One of the most amazing matches ever. It's a true definition of a match that is supposed to be the finale of a heated, blood rivalry.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Marked out for AWA and WCCW mentioning on the DVD cover 8*D


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey guys, I figured I'd check here first before putting them on ebay...

I'm selling some wrestling DVD sets and was going to put them up on ebay for around £13.99 each.

Hulk Hogan's Unreleased Collector's Series
Ricky Steamboat: The Life Story of the Dragon

I bought them both around 3 or 4 weeks ago, watched them both once. They're both in perfect condition because I haven't handled them enough to ruin them.

I'm also considering selling the Jericho set too.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The Greatest Cage Matches of All Time

Disc 1

Introduction by Josh Mathews

Steel Cage Match for the WWE Championship
Bob Backlund vs. Pat Patterson
Madison Square Garden 24th September, 1979

Steel Cage Match for the WWE Championship
Bob Backlund vs. Jimmy ‘Superfly’ Snuka
Madison Square Garden 19th May, 1980

Steel Cage Match
Bruno Sammartino vs. Larry Zbyszko
Shea Stadium 9th August, 1980

World Class Mayhem

Steel Cage Match for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship
‘Nature Boy’ Ric Flair vs. Kerry Von Erich
Christmas Star Wars 25th December, 1982

Steel Cage Match for the NWA World Tag Team Championship
Ivan & Nikita Koloff vs. Rock ‘N’ Roll Express
Starrcade 28th November, 1985

Steel Cage Match
Road Warriors vs. Michael P.S. Hayes & ‘Gorgeous’ Jimmy Garvin
WrestleRock 20th April, 1986

Hardcore Style

Steel Cage Match
Abdullah the Butcher vs. Bruiser Brody
Cotton Bowl Extravaganza 12th October, 1986

Steel Cage Match
Midnight Rockers vs. ‘Playboy’ Buddy Rose & ‘Pretty Boy’ Doug Somers
Brawl in St. Paul 25th December, 1986

Steel Cage Match
Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant
WrestleFest 31st July, 1988


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 2

Gladiator in a Steel Cage

Steel Cage Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
‘Nature Boy’ Ric Flair vs. Lex Luger
Capital Combat 19th May, 1990

Steel Cage Match for the WWE Championship
Ultimate Warrior vs. ‘Ravishing’ Rick Rude
SummerSlam 27th August, 1990

Steel Cage Match
Ultimate Warrior vs. ‘Macho King’ Randy Savage
Madison Square Garden 21st January, 1991

A Shattered Relationship

Steel Cage Match for the Intercontinental Championship
Shawn Michaels vs. Marty Jannetty
White Plains, NY 17th August, 1993

Steel Cage Match
Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley
SummerSlam 3rd August, 1997

The Rattlesnake vs. The Boss

Steel Cage Match
Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Mr. McMahon
St. Valentine’s Day Massacre 14th February, 1999

Steel Cage Match for the WWE Championship
The Rock vs. Triple H
Rebellion 2nd October, 1999


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 3

New School of Aggression

Steel Cage Match to Unify the Tag Team Championships
Dudley Boyz vs. Hardy Boyz
Survivor Series 18th November, 2001

Steel Cage Match
Edge vs. Chris Jericho
SmackDown 25th July, 2002

Steel Cage Match
Chris Jericho vs. Christian
Raw 10th May, 2004

Steel Cage Match
Randy Orton vs. ‘Nature Boy’ Ric Flair
Taboo Tuesday 19th October, 2004

Passion and Emotion

Steel Cage Match
Matt Hardy vs. Edge
Unforgiven 18th September, 2005

Steel Cage Match for the WWE Championship
John Cena vs. Edge
Raw 2nd October, 2006

Steel Cage Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
Batista vs. Chris Jericho
Raw 3rd November, 2008

Steel Cage Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy
SmackDown 28th August, 2009

The Last Resort


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

^ Some nice choices there, and some average ones. I'll probably pick up the set.

Nice to see some old-school stuff rom the 70s, and it's also good to get TWO Warrior matches 

I'm also stoked to have The Rock/Triple H from Rebellion 1999. Christian/Jericho & Edge/Matt Hardy are welcome choices too.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

What a joke.

No Slaughter/Backlund
No Slaughter/kernodle v Steamboat/Youndblood
No wargames

Who the hell is making these dvds?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I've not seen the majority of that set, so I'll pick it up. I've seen Slaughter/Backlund countless times so I don't mind that it isn't there - even though it should be.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice list, tbh. Very interested in Hogan/Andre.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

There's like 6 matches on the set I've been wanting to see for a while and haven't. I really think I'll buy that. It'll be the first WWE release I pick up since the Steamboat set, I think.

My God does Dudleys/Hardys Survivor Serie 2001 bloody suck, though.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am not all that into cage matches and there isn't enough I haven't seen and want to so I won't buy it.

I do fully intend on buying Savage's DVD set now when I get the chance. It was on my list of sets to get someday anyway but it has been bumped up now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tyson Kidd vs Yoshi Tatsu - Superstars 19.05.2011*
_Hayes is out with Kidd again for this and man he's a fucking KING Hayes is. A KING. He cuts this awesome promo pre match with is awesome and gets more relative heat than what the majority of the upper card guys manage to muster. Then he fucking works his butt of at ringside and it's a top notch manager performance. I much prefer this type of manager who doesn't get physically involved cause obviously Hayes isn't gonna be taking big bumps but it makes his role much more enjoyable to watch. Was never a huge fan of Freebird Hayes from what I've seen but I'd go out on a limb and say this is the most I've ever enjoyed watching Hayes. The guy fucking runs this show. I really could waffle on all day about how many great little shticks he pulls at ringside but yeah everyone should just watch this for Hayes' performance if nothing else. Match itself is pretty damn tasty too and isn't overshadowed by Hayes. If Kidd stays with Hayes and they keep giving him opponents like Tatsu and Barretta then he could quite easily be a shoe in for WWE WOTY. Tatsu is an awesome FIP, he's just got the best sympathetic look about him possible. The match is kinda like an extended squash at times with Yohsi teasing comebacks but Kidd always controlling the match. Really surprised they put Tatsu over Kidd seeing as he's done nothing for ages and he's not doing anything and Kidd has this new thing going with Hayes. They teased tension between them and Hayes slapped him for losing. 2 matches and they're teasing a turn already. Jesus. I really hope it's just part of the storyline to fire Kidd up after the slap because by god I need more of this Michael Hayes in my life. WWE are supposedly brining back more managers for the lower card guys to help them get over. Not so much specific manager made characters like Cornette was but basically the agents and vets that they have. There was a rumour floating around that they were thinking about putting Danielson with Arn Anderson which would be really cool. This is definitely up there for WWE MOTY right now for me. SD EC probably takes it right now but this and Bourne/Ryder are near the top._

*Drew McIntyre vs Evan Bourne - Superstars 19.05.2011*
_Man I love this de-push that Drew is getting which means he gets Superstars matches every week. On paper this looks phenomenal and it is. Only goes like 6-7 minutes but I wouldn't say the the short time hurt it or held it back. Drew is a fucking boss on the attack and his offence is THE best. Bourne is an awesome compliment to him also and he's ideal for making Drew's moves look killer. Transition spot is incredible and Bourne takes an insane bump on the edge of the apron. Drew's control segment is really meaty and there's an incredible stalling suplex that Drew delivers from the top rope that got a really nice reaction too considering this is just dark match material. Bourne's transition spot into the finish is nice too, nowhere near as awesome as the other one but it's still better than most. Drew rolling out of the ring whilst Bourne was set for the SSP and led into Bourne just flying off the top rope to the outside anyway was just another awesome spot that they managed to fit into such a short space of time. Finish is killer too as you would have expected from everything leading into it._


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> There's like 6 matches on the set I've been wanting to see for a while and haven't. I really think I'll buy that. It'll be the first WWE release I pick up since the Steamboat set, I think.
> 
> My God does Dudleys/Hardys Survivor Serie 2001 bloody suck, though.


Should have gotten Rock vs. Mankind vs. Shamrock instead.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Can I get any opinions on these DVDs?

Mr Perfect DVD
Starrcade DVD
Bret Hart DVD
Dusty Rhodes DVD
Rise & Fall of WCW
Ricky Steamboat DVD
Both Ric Flair DVDs


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ultimate Flair owns, maybe the best career retrospective set WWE released
Hart's owns. probably second best
Starrcade is really good
Steamboat's owns
Perfects could be better but its good enough

Don't have the other three. Ric Flair's other set should be great, seen most of that stuff on it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Ultimate Flair owns, maybe the best career retrospective set WWE released
> Hart's owns. probably second best
> Starrcade is really good
> Steamboat's owns
> ...


Thanks.  I just sold a few of my books from last semester on amazon and I got it on an amazon gift card so I figured I'd buy some classic stuff and since they're cheap, I can get a good amount of them. (Y)


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Smackdown was impressive tonight! My Review of the Show!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Brye said:


> Can I get any opinions on these DVDs?
> 
> Mr Perfect DVD
> Starrcade DVD
> ...




Mr. Perfect's DVD is OK, but could have been better.
Starrcade DVD is pretty good.
Bret's DVD is one of the best.
Dusty's DVD is pretty good.
Rise & Fall of WCW is told from a revisionist perspective. The matches on it are great. Especially Disc 2 which might be the single best Disc the WWE ever put out.
Ricky Steamboat's DVD is great. It's kinda hard to tell a story of someone who wasn't very controversial and is generally a really nice guy. The matches are great, though.

Both of Flair's DVD's are awesome.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*ELIMINATION CHAMBER 2010 REVIEW​*
*WWE Championship
RAW Elimination Chamber
John Cena vs. Ted DiBiase vs. Randy Orton vs. Triple H vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Sheamus*
Not the best Elimination chamber match but still a good watch. Disappointing ending as it would have been nice to see Cena and Triple H go at it for longer. Nice spot in the middle of the match when Kingston’s head was shoved through the chains by Legacy.
Match Rating: ***1/4

*WWE Championship
John Cena vs. Batista*
Vince McMahon comes out and announces that Cena must defend his title straight away against Batista. Cena gets the punch in but Batista quickly finishes him off and ends Cena’s 5 minute reign.
Match Rating: ¼*

*Intercontinental Championship
Kane vs. Drew McIntyr*e
Average match with an average ending but at least the right person went over.
Match Rating: **

*Gail Kim and Maryse vs. LayCool*
Was originally meant to be a match between Gail Kim and Maryse for the Diva’s championship but Vickie changed it to this. Decent women’s match that was kept quick and advanced the feud of Gail and Maryse with Maryse refusing to make any tags.
Match Rating: *

*United States Championship
M.V.P vs. The Miz*
A rematch from their Royal Rumble clash and just like that one, this was announced on the night. Better than their Rumble match and a good match.
Match Rating: **1/2

*World Heavyweight Championship
Smackdown Elimination Chamber
Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Undertaker vs. John Morrison vs. CM Punk vs. R-Trut*h
The second chamber match for the night and the better of the two in my opinion. I thought the chamber was used better throughout this match which is essential in this match type. 
Match Rating: ***3/4

*Overall PPV Rating:* 5.5/10. Besides the two chamber matches there isn’t much else on this PPV that makes it worth getting.


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

The Very Best of WCW Nitro – June 7th
Rey Mysterio – July 12th
Steve Austin vs. The Rock: The Rivalry – October 25th

Gonna get these, depending on the matches in the Mysterio DVD.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey guys I don't know if any of you got this survey from WWE in your e-mail about their DVDs but they sent me one. Feel free to fill it out if you want. Here's a link to it - http://www.wweresearch.com/se.ashx?s=0B8801407843D7D6

I chose most interested in Austin, Rock and Sting sets. My personal suggestion to them was to create a DVD that has Undertaker out of character talking about his career. I also chose the option to NOT have content edited to meet PG rating guidelines. God I hope most people choose that option.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Would love to see an Undertaker DVD, with a documentary with him out of character but I don't think we will see that until he retires. The WWE usually do all the can to protect his current gimmick.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I wish the Best of Nitro DVD and the new Rey DVD were on Blu-Ray. I guess the Blu-Rays don't sell half as well as they should.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Gave them a shitload of ideas, from a Daniel Bryan set spanning his entire career starting in 1998, to Raw vs. Nitro year by year sets, to WCW PPV anthologies, to the Greatest Superstars to Never Be in WWE (Sting, Kobashi, Misawa, Liger, del Santo, etc.)


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WCW Rules said:


> I guess the Blu-Rays don't sell half as well as they should.


That was another thing they asked about in the survey. If you own a device that plays blu-rays. I assume this survey will affect how they produce future sets. I know the PPV survey led to them changing one of the names for a PPV this year.


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

Raw vs. Nitro year by year literally month by month comparisons would be GREAT. Comparing them from 1996-2001 would be oh so epic.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Nah I wasn't pitching that idea, that's not cost-effective. And no way in fucking Hell do I want full episodes of Nitro. Just two discs of each show year by year (sets totaling four discs like Raw: The Beginning), with only the good/noteworthy shit. I do not need to see Big Bubba vs. Kevin Sullivan or Hugh Morrus vs. Glacier.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"A Blu-Ray disc that's just an agonising close up of Vince McMahon's face where he spends four hours apologising for not inducting Randy Savage into the Hall of Fame while he was still alive, at the end of which the camera pulls out to reveal a cadre of hooded men with cricket bats surrounding Vince. They then swing their weapons towards Vince's shins as the screen fades to black."


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Can I get any opinions on these DVDs?
> 
> Mr Perfect DVD
> Starrcade DVD
> ...


Mr. Perfect's dvd was good, but lacking. Only a two disc set so not as many matches as there should've been, and 3 of them are against the same guy. Lot of extras on disc one but it's probably passable if you already have the Bret Hart or AWA set.

Starrcade set is incredible. Tons of quality matches.

Bret Hard DVD is one of WWE's best al time releases. Match quality is top notch and a great documentary to go along with it.

Rise and Fall of WCW is good, but not great I'd say. The documentary was a fun watch but really didn't tell me much I wasn't already aware of. Some great match choices on disc 2 but some pretty shitty ones on disc 3.

Both Ric Flair dvds are must haves. Actually if you don't already have the first one, which is easily the best release the company's ever put out, there's something wrong with you.


The Clique said:


> Hey guys I don't know if any of you got this survey from WWE in your e-mail about their DVDs but they sent me one. Feel free to fill it out if you want. Here's a link to it - http://www.wweresearch.com/se.ashx?s=0B8801407843D7D6
> 
> I chose most interested in Austin, Rock and Sting sets. My personal suggestion to them was to create a DVD that has Undertaker out of character talking about his career. I also chose the option to NOT have content edited to meet PG rating guidelines. God I hope most people choose that option.


Oddly enough I'm apparently not eligible to take the survey. Either because I'm a male, between 18 and 24, or because I don't live in one of their big city choices.


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Nah I wasn't pitching that idea, that's not cost-effective. And no way in fucking Hell do I want full episodes of Nitro. Just two discs of each show year by year (sets totaling four discs like Raw: The Beginning), with only the good/noteworthy shit. I do not need to see Big Bubba vs. Kevin Sullivan or Hugh Morrus vs. Glacier.


 Lol yeah thats what i meant. Just showing notable stuff that happened every month and whatnot.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Oddly enough I'm apparently not eligible to take the survey. Either because I'm a male, between 18 and 24, or *because I don't live in one of their big city choices*.


That's the reason.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I mean, I live an hour and a half away from DC, but that's not like city limits or something. Goofy survey.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I mean, I live an hour and a half away from DC, but that's not like city limits or something. Goofy survey.


Just lie, guy. I'm not even in the country.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I just claimed I was from Boston even though I'm about 20 mins away. Wouldn't mind seeing another Triple H DVD but I'd want it to be packed with stuff from '99 to '04 that I don't already have.

Good to hear they're looking for opinions though.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey, has anyobdy seen any classic matches with the likes of Karl Gotch, Lou Thesz etc.? They are as so hard to find.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

You might fubd some Matches from Thesz, but probably not in his prime...I remember once downloading and watching him Fight Rikidozan. I don't think you'll find something for Gotch, but i once ösaw on a torrent site a Match with Earl Caddock from the 1920's or something


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> You might fubd some Matches from Thesz, but probably not in his prime...I remember once downloading and watching him Fight Rikidozan. I don't think you'll find something for Gotch, but i once ösaw on a torrent site a Match with Earl Caddock from the 1920's or something


Yeah, I have his match with Rikidozan. I have found a 3 disk set, but nothing for Gotch.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Seen bits and pieces of Thesz, notably the two Rikidozan matches from 57. Never seen anything from Gotch, and I wouldn't be sure where to look at all.

----------

Watched Guerrero vs. JBL JD04 again and it's as good as remembered. Definitely WWE match of the year.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Didn't get through the whole thing, but..

Jericho vs Finlay - from WCW Nitro...

Good from what I've seen. Has anyone seen it/know which I'm talking about?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Vintage Collection TV Title match that goes full fifteen? Watched it in the background while playing Banjo-Tooie and I thought it was really enjoyable. I'm gonna track down the whole thing (w/ commercials, obv.) since it doesn't appear to be on my comp for Fit. I liked how Jericho's cocky shtick was making Tenay flip out how "he can do such a posing pin for an athlete the calibre of Fit Finlay" or something. Then i think Schiavone went off about how this is the greatest night in the history of our sport.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah1993 said:


> Vintage Collection TV Title match that goes full fifteen? Watched it in the background while playing Banjo-Tooie and I thought it was really enjoyable. I'm gonna track down the whole thing (w/ commercials, obv.) since it doesn't appear to be on my comp for Fit. I liked how Jericho's cocky shtick was making Tenay flip out how "he can do such a posing pin for an athlete the calibre of Fit Finlay" or something. *Then i think Schiavone went off about how this is the greatest night in the history of our sport.*


Compilation time of him saying that. :lmao

Yeah, that's the one. It was on one of the channels here in Aus the other day. Wasn't able to catch the whole thing though.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah Vintage Collection never air the full match of anything anyway (I'm Australian too, btw)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah1993 said:


> Yeah Vintage Collection never air the full match of anything anyway (I'm Australian too, btw)


Oh really? Silly me I thought you were from US or something. 

I'm in a WCW mood...1995-1999ish, what are everyone's top 10 from those years?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> I'm in a WCW mood...1995-1999ish, what are everyone's top 10 from those years?


1-10. Ric Flair vs. Arn Anderson (FallBrawl 1995)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Shame that match went nowhere.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

King Kenny said:


> I'm in a WCW mood...1995-1999ish, what are everyone's top 10 from those years?


Don't have a specific top 10 or anything, but atm I'm putting together a top 100 WCW matches list on another site, and these are the matches from 95-99 that I current have on there:

Eddie Guerrero Vs Rey Mysterio - Halloween Havoc 26/10/1997
Belfast Bruiser Vs Steven Regal - Uncensored 24/03/1996
Eddie Guerrero Vs Chris Jericho - Fall Brawl 14/09/1997
Eddie Guerrero Vs Chris Benoit - Nitro 16/10/1995
Chris Benoit Vs Chris Jericho - Fall Brawl 15/09/1996
Chris Benoit Vs Bret Hart - Nitro 04/10/1999
Eddie Guerrero Vs Dean Malenko - Starrcade 28/12/1997
Eddie Guerrero Vs Chris Jericho - SuperBrawl 23/02/1997
Eddie Guerrero Vs Ultimo Dragon - Slamboree 07/05/1998
Curt Hennig Vs Bret Hart - Uncensored 15/03/1998
Sting Vs Lord Steven Regal – Great American Bash 16/06/1996
Belfast Bruiser Vs Lord Steven Regal – Nitro 29/04/1996
DDP Vs Raven Vs Chris Benoit - Uncensored 15/03/1998
Chris Jericho Vs Dean Malenko - Uncensored 15/03/1998
Ric Flair Vs The Giant – Nitro 25/03/1996


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Oh really? Silly me I thought you were from US or something.
> 
> I'm in a WCW mood...1995-1999ish, what are everyone's top 10 from those years?


Here's some more good ones to add to what Cal posted.

Brian Pillman vs. Alex Wright - Great American Bash '95
Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko - Great American Bash '96
Juventud Guerrera vs. Billy Kidman - World War III '98
DDP vs. Chirs Benoit vs. Raven - Uncensored '98
Rey Mysterio/Billy Kidman vs. Raven/Saturn vs. Chris Benoit/Dean Malenko - Slamboree '99
Juventud Guerrera vs. Blitzkrieg - Spring Stampede '99


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

VERY disapointed in the cage match listing. Some thoughts:

-WAY too much from the late 70s and early 80s. I understand that this match has a long history, but it's come a long way since. Not all of Disc 1 should be late 70s and early 80s, save for Hogan/Andre.
-ONE match from WCW?!? And it ended in a DQ?!? I understand not including WarGames, but they could have found SOMETHING else.
-Nothing else on disc 2 is all that interesting.
-Jericho/Christian was a great blow-off.
-Orton/Flair was fun, but why not also include Hunter/Flair as well?
-Hardy/Edge was great.
-First time for Cena/Edge and Batista/Jericho, which were both very good and nice conclusions to their feuds as well.

It's a shame that the best stuff is all on Disc 3, because that's way too disproportionate for me. Maybe if there were some highlights throughout the set, but I'm almost definitely not going to be picking this up.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Got The Rock's DVD today, fucking awesome.

Just finished disc 1. Thought I was watching a Steve Austin DVD at the end of disc 1.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> Oh really? Silly me I thought you were from US or something.
> 
> I'm in a WCW mood...1995-1999ish, what are everyone's top 10 from those years?


Off of the top of my head

Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Halloween Havoc 97)
Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho (Fall Brawl 97)
Fit Finlay vs. Steven Regal (Uncensored 96)
Chris Benoit vs. Fit Finlay (Slamboree 98. Myabe Slamboree. Idk.)
Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Psychosis (Bash at the Beach 96)
Ric Flair vs. Arn Anderson (Fall Brawl 95)
Bret Hart vs. Chris Benoit (Nitro 99)
Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit (Nitro October 95)
Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko (Halloween Havoc 96) not sure if this would hold up

That's 9 and I'm spent. Holy shit I need to re-watch a lot. Looking at that list it looks really bare.  Probably forgot like 6 matches.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

Kind of got into a WCW mood after this thread what are your thoughts on the 1998 PPVS and what is the best year for WCW PPV


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

You guys who want some good WCW matches need to check out DDP vs. Benoit from SuperBrawl 1998, think it was SB 7 or 8. Fantastic match!


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

Im going throw the year of 1998 about to start Souled Out but dont know how the year plays out.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

KYSeahawks said:


> Kind of got into a WCW mood after this thread what are your thoughts on the 1998 PPVS and what is the best year for WCW PPV


1992 WCW is probably my straight up favourite period of wrestling ever, but if you want 95-99 PVVS I can't help you there. Not evn sure I've watched one full PPV from that time.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Spring Stampede 1999 is the one if you MUST see a PPV from that timeframe.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

I rented that once and really enjoyed it and it made me rent the whole year 99. The Bam Bam vs. Hak match was a good hardcore match.The Cruiserweight and Tag Title matches were good as well. And the main event suprised me, it was a dramatic affair, I was on the edge of my seat the whole time. Just a really good ppv for WCW and might be one of their best.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I have Slamboree and Fall Brawl 99 that I should watch soon.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

man i miss DDP 

Savage as ref.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

Expecting some good undercard matches and Hogan Crap Main Events really excited for Jericho just for the Goldberg stuff some classic segmments right there


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I just set Halloween Havoc from 96 to download for the Hogan/Macho Man match on it but for any other moments or matches people want to give me insight about would be great?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I loved Rey/Malenko but I think I haven't seen it in 2 years and I've been down on Malenko since. I'm very interested to see how any Malenko/Rey holds up, atcually. Pretty sure the match on the first Nitro after Hogan's heel turn will hold up well, I remember it being more fun rather than "Malenko works on leg for a billion minutes and Rey steams it off".


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> I have Slamboree and Fall Brawl 99 that I should watch soon.


Slamboree '99 was the last WCW pay-per-view I ever ordered.

Fun show. Followed the very nice Spring Stampede. It was basically when WCW realized they were so far behind WWF, they might as well throw some wacky angles together and for the most part just let their uber-talented midcard workers tear the house down. So it's the last little mini-era of WCW that was actually enjoyable, before Russo came over to rape it with a baseball bat. 

I call it the "Lil Naitch" Period.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> I loved Rey/Malenko but I think I haven't seen it in 2 years and I've been down on Malenko since. I'm very interested to see how any Malenko/Rey holds up, atcually. Pretty sure the match on the first Nitro after Hogan's heel turn will hold up well, I remember it being more fun rather than "Malenko works on leg for a billion minutes and Rey steams it off".


Just started the show now and am in the middle of the match. Must say that I am very impressed with Malenko's work. I have really only seen his WWE work which wasn't so great and I am interested to see more of his work with Eddie, Benoit, Jericho, Rey and his good friends in WCW/ECW that I have heard put on four or five star matches at times. 

Rey on the other hand was great in the mid nineties and I knew to expect a high paced match.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Any thoughts on the 01 Benoit vs Angle Cage Match from RAW 11 June?


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Watching Wrestlemania 21 and just finished Michaels/Angle. This match is amazing and one of my favourites of all time. Haven't seen it for a while but after watching this it gets the full ***** from me. The whole story was told brilliantly right down to the finish of Michaels doing everything he possible could do to break the hold but eventually giving up. One of the greatest matches of all time.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> Any thoughts on the 01 Benoit vs Angle Cage Match from RAW 11 June?


AAARRRRGHGHGHGHGHG!!!!!

That's how I feel when I watch it .


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hahaha why, cause of the little to no selling?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Because of the sheer stupidity of the entire thing .


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Explain please.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This should be fun.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

So be it... .

*Kurt Angle Vs Chris Benoit - Steel Cage Raw 2001*

We've got Austin on commentary, who is scouting his future opponent Chris Benoit as he takes on Kurt Angle inside a steel cage!

As I'm sure everyone knows, Angle and Benoit were in a fierce rivalry in early 2001, and while their feud was taking a backseat to the Benoit/Jericho/Austin feud, both guys still hated each other, and being able to go at it one more time in a cage on TV, with nothing really at stake, they probably didn't mind one bit.

Angle wastes no time at all, charging at Benoit the moment he (Benoit) enters the cage, and out come the suplexes, followed by a couple of Crossface attempts from Benoit too.

Angle brings some nice hate here, from starting the match off the way he did, to quickly resorting to slamming Benoit into the cage as many times as possible after Benoit goes for the CF. More suplexes from Angle lol, this time a few gut wrench suplexes, which makes a nice change. Angle for some reason decides to climb out of the cage, when walking out would simply be easier, but hey, they wouldn't have had a logical reason to give us that German suplex from the ropes...

As awesome as the spot was, it was simply a spot for the sake of it. Angle didn't need to climb the cage, so the whole thing was literally just to set up that spot. I'm not complaining though, because it was fucking cool.

Shame about 30 seconds later Angle is showing no signs of being affected by it, and Benoit notices too so he repeatedly throws Angle into the cage in hopes of forcing him to sell . Benoit then makes a retarded move... the EXACT SAME RETARDED MOVE as Angle. He has Angle down, and goes to climb out of the cage instead of walking out. And Angle catches him, and gives him an Angle Slam.

And here comes the moonsault. Even AUSTIN on commentary calls Angle stupid for not going for a cover after his FINISHING MOVE. So instead of perhaps winning the match, Angle does a completely pointless move and he pays for it. And again, like the German Suplex spot, 30 seconds later Angle is back on top as if nothing happened to him.

Knock knock.

Who's there?

FUCKING SELL YOU MORON!!!

OH my god, he's doing it again. 5 or 6 German suplexes from Benoit, and he STILL gets right back up and charges towards Benoit.

Angle gets put down straight away, and Benoit decides to climb out (Benoit went for the door after the 5 or 6 suplexes... but when he hits a few more, he decides to climb out instead? WTF?!?!). Austin is waiting for Benoit on the floor with a chair though, so Benoit, instead of climbing down and going through the DOOR, somehow comes to the conclusion that the only option is to go for a diving headbutt from the top of the cage. Did Benoit forget how to have a match that makes sense? Does working with Angle multiple times over a few months somehow make you retarded in the ring?

The end is near, with Benoit finally going out of the door, but Austin slams it into his head. Angle looks like he is going out the door, but thinks better of it, and for the first time in the match going over the cage makes sense (Austin can't be trusted). Angle wins. Yey.

Ok, now there are 2 sides to this match. The first is that its fun to watch. 2 guys with great chemistry going at it full force inside a cage, throwing big bombs at each other. On the other side though... you have pure retarded-ness. Angle sells worse than Gil on The Simpsons, the spots are there for no other reason than to have them (and I know, plenty of other matches have them for the sake of it too, but a lot of the time they can be explained, especially tag matches), and other than MOVES~!, there isn't much to this one.

So, overall, I DID enjoy watching it for nothing more than fun, but in terms of match quality, its kinda lacking. I'd put quite a few cage matches ahead of this one, but it sure as hell isn't the worst cage match .

*Rating: ***1/2*

I've actually re-watched the match since this "review" and I didn't enjoy it at all. My ***1/2 rating is far, far too generous looking back lol .


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well thanks for taking the time to explain. I agree that Angle no sold a lot and it bothered me too. Like he would get 6 Suplexes, and 2 seconds later he is running at Benoit to stop him. To be honest a lot didn't make sense and yes some spots were downright stupid, but i really just can say i enjoyed the hell out of it. Be it the great execution or the excitment, but i see your points. The Joke was great btw..


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Don't bother thanking me, I did that review AAAGGGESSS ago, mainly as a joke to annoy a certain member who was trying to convince everything it was a masterpiece of a match . Took me 2 secs to search for it and post it .


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh well thanks anyway.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Had a funny experience in the DVD section whilst out shopping today. Some kid wheels past me in the shopping cart with his mum while I'm standing there looking. The new DX dvd, Best of Raw and Survivor Series 2010 were mixed in amongst all the other movies etc. 

"Look mummy, it's DX! Look mummy, it's John Cena! Look mummy, it's.....Toy Story!"

:lmao I burst out laughing and got a weird look from the mother lol.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao I can't blame you for laughing. I almost laugh every time I see a little kid in a Cena or Mysterio shirt. If you're now down with that Woody's got two words for you.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Well since it hasn't been discussed yet, what is your favorite Randy Savage match? I'm not familiar with his work in Memphis just the WWF/WCW stuff and this may be an obvious choice but I feel his match with Ricky Steamboat at WM3 is a classic that has stood the test of time and his best match ever. 

I give them credit for working at a faster pace with many pin-fall attempts throughout to keep everyone on the edge of their seats. That was uncommon in WWF at the time so Savage and Steamboat set a standard for "exciting matches" in the company. 
The storytelling was obviously there with Steamboat channeling his intent for revenge while also dethroning Savage as the reigning Intercontinental Champion. Savage went after Steamboat's previously injured (by him) throat, and you had Liz and Steele on the outside. So match action was packed into this 15 minute gem that the greatness of it almost flew over my head the first couple of times I watched it. 

About a couple of years ago everything about the match clicked for me and I grew much fonder of it. Maybe it was because I saw couple of their matches leading up to this match and that built my interest and appreciation for their worked together. I just know that I found myself enthralled with the action, the atmosphere of this mega event (which also got me for Hogan/Andre too), the quality of Savage's and Steamboat's individual performances and amazed at their chemistry together. Randy Savage vs. Ricky Steamboat at WrestleMania III is a perfectly executed match.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I actually think that Match is pretty overrated. My Favorite Match is Mania 5 against Hogan, just a tremendous Crowd, plus vs Bret at SNME.

Oh and my Favorite Feud of his is with Roberts, one of my absolute Favorites Feuds, just watched it with total obsession.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I know it's cliche, but I love the match against Ricky Steamboat at Wrestlemania.

His match against Bret on Saturday Night's Main Event.

The Retirement Match against Warrior.

The WWF Title Match against Ric Flair at Wrestlemania 8.


Before HBK was Mr. Wrestlemania, Randy was the one who always had the best matches on the card.

His feud with DDP in WCW was awesome, too.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Wrestlemania 21 Ratings*
Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle – *****
Money in the Bank I (Ladder match) - ****
The Undertaker vs. Randy Orton - ***1/2
Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero - ***1/4
Batista vs. Triple H - ***
John Cena vs. J.B.L - *1/2
Trish Stratus vs. Christy Hemme – ¼*

One of the best under cards to a PPV ever but let down by the two main events, especially Cena/J.B.L.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

MITB #1 is a work of art thanks in large part to Benoit. Why can't anyone else sell that well during a spotfest?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

WWE Over the Limit 2011 Review!

Spoilers in there, so watch out!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't even know if I want to download that. I'll watch Orton/Christian and maybe the tag title match but that's it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

So does anyone who saw OTL have ratings because the people in here are pretty much the only opinions on this whole forum I trust when it comes to how good a match is?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I would say Orton/Christian is around 4* if not more. That was hands down the best match on the card. In all honesty the rest of the undercard is kind of a blur. I actually liked how Cena/Miz started out but it was far too one sided and I don't see how anyone can take the Miz seriously after the way he lost.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

I thought Orton vs. Christian was ****+. Great match from these two, with some really creative transitions between moves. The crowd was also really into it, which helped.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

I didn't think that Sin Cara vs Chavo was that bad of a match other than a few botched moves for Sin Cara. But Chrisitan vs Orton was MOTN by far. And whatever you do stay away from that god awful poor excuse of an I Quit Match.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Christian vs. Randy Orton - ****1/4

Brilliant match, just brilliant.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*WWE ~ Best Of 2011 Vol.1 (8 Discs)*


Spoiler: Matchlisting



Disc 1
The Miz vs John Morrison - Falls Count Anywhere - WWE Championship - Raw 03.01.2011
Randy Orton vs Sheamus vs Wade Barrett - Steel Cage Match - Raw 03.01.2011
Daniel Bryan & Mark Henry vs Tyson Kidd & Ted DiBiase - Superstars 06.01.2011
Edge vs Kane - Last Man Standing - World Heavyweight Championship - Smackdown 07.01.2011
Dolph Ziggler vs Big Show vs Drew McIntyre vs Cody Rhodes - Smackdown 07.01.2011
Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio - 2 Out Of 3 Falls - Smackdown 07.01.2011
Yoshi Tatsu, David Hart Smith, Primo & Darren Young vs William Regal, Zach Ryder & The Usos - Superstars 13.01.2011

Disc 2
CM Punk vs John Cena - Raw 17.01.2011
Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyson Kidd - Superstars 20.01.2011
Daniel Bryan vs Ted DiBiase - NXT 25.01.2011
Edge vs Dolph Ziggler - World Heavyweight Championship - Royal Rumble 2011
Edge vs Dolph Ziggler - Special Guest Referee Vickie Guerrero - World Heavyweight Championship - Smackdown 11.02.2011
CM Punk vs John Cena - Raw 14.02.2011
Daniel Bryan vs The Miz - Raw 14.02.2011

Disc 3
Edge, Rey Mysterio, John Cena, Randy Orton, John Morrison & R-Truth vs CM Punk, Wade Barrett, Drew McIntyre, Sheamus, Dolph Ziggler & Kane - Smackdown 18.02.2011
Edge vs Rey Mysterio vs Kane vs Wade Barrett vs Drew McIntyre vs Big Show - Elimination Chamber Match - World Heavyweight Championship - Elimination Chamber 2011
The Miz vs Jerry Lawler - WWE Championship - Elimination Chamber 2011
John Cena vs CM Punk vs John Morrison vs Sheamus vs Randy Orton vs R-Truth - Elimination Chamber Match - Elimination Chamber 2011

Disc 4
Daniel Bryan vs Ted DiBiase - Superstars 24.02.2011
Christian vs Alberto Del Rio - Steel Cage Match - Smackdown 18.03.2011
Daniel Bryan & Gail Kim vs Tyson Kidd & Melina - Superstars 24.03.2011
Christian vs Alberto Del Rio - Smackdown 25.03.2011
Edge vs Alberto Del Rio - World Heavyweight Championship - WrestleMania 27
Cody Rhodes vs Rey Mysterio - WrestleMania 27
Randy Orton vs CM Punk - WrestleMania 27

Disc 5
Undertaker vs Triple H - No Holds Barred - WrestleMania 27
Randy Orton & Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk & Cody Rhodes - Raw 04.04.2011
Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyson Kidd - Superstars 07.04.2011
The Corre vs Big Show, Kane, Santino Marella & Kofi Kingston - 2 Out Of 3 Falls - Smackdown 08.04.2011
Christian vs Alberto Del Rio - Smackdown 08.04.2011
CM Punk vs Randy Orton - Raw 18.04.2011

Disc 6

Trent Barreta vs Tyson Kidd - Superstars 28.04.2011
Randy Orton vs CM Punk - Last Man Standing - Extreme Rules 2011
Rey Mysterio vs Cody Rhodes - Falls Count Anywhere - Extreme Rules 2011
Christian vs Alberto Del Rio - Ladder Match - World Heavyweight Championship - Extreme Rules 2011
John Cena vs The Miz vs John Morrison - Steel Cage Match - WWE Championship - Extreme Rules 2011

Disc 7
John Cena vs The Miz - WWE Championship - Raw 02.05.2011
Trent Barretta vs Jey Uso - Superstars 05.05.2011
Evan Bourne vs Zack Ryder - Superstars 05.05.2011
Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan - Smackdown 06.05.2011
Christian vs Randy Orton - World Heavyweight Championship - Smackdown 06.05.2011
The Miz vs Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio - Raw 09.05.2011
Tyson Kidd vs Trent Barreta - Superstars 12.05.2011
Chris Masters vs Drew McIntyre - Superstars 12.05.2011
Sin Cara vs Daniel Bryan - Smackdown 13.05.2011

Disc 8
Tyson Kidd vs Yoshi Tatsu - Superstars 19.05.2011
Drew McIntyre vs Evan Bourne - Superstars 19.05.2011
Christian vs Sheamus - Smackdown 20.05.2011
Randy Orton vs Christian - World Heavyweight Championship - Over The Limit 2011
*BONUS* The Rock Returns - Raw 14.02.2011
*BONUS* Rock & Cena Promo - Raw 04.04.2011


*£16. Free postage to UK, extra small fee for International Postage. PM me if anyone's interested in getting. 

I'll probably end up bringing this set out in 3 volumes over the course of the year. Anyone who purchases Vol.1 gets a reduced price on future volumes.*


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

A bit pissed at some of the matches on The Rock's DVD. Some real pointless ones, and they missed some crackers.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Had a funny experience in the DVD section whilst out shopping today. Some kid wheels past me in the shopping cart with his mum while I'm standing there looking. The new DX dvd, Best of Raw and Survivor Series 2010 were mixed in amongst all the other movies etc.
> 
> "Look mummy, it's DX! Look mummy, it's John Cena! Look mummy, it's.....Toy Story!"
> 
> :lmao I burst out laughing and got a weird look from the mother lol.


He's just a little kid. What's your excuse?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Miz/Cena was booked awfully. I think Cena needs to come up against a big monster type guy, as I'm getting bored of how he is booked against guys who he can obviously overcome.

Christian/Orton has been great, some really good matches in their feud thus far.

Divas match was shit and Lawler/Cole was actually fairly fun but Over the Limit was definitely a 'meh' PPV.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

The Clique said:


> Well since it hasn't been discussed yet, what is your favorite Randy Savage match? I'm not familiar with his work in Memphis just the WWF/WCW stuff and this may be an obvious choice but I feel his match with Ricky Steamboat at WM3 is a classic that has stood the test of time and his best match ever.
> 
> I give them credit for working at a faster pace with many pin-fall attempts throughout to keep everyone on the edge of their seats. That was uncommon in WWF at the time so Savage and Steamboat set a standard for "exciting matches" in the company.
> The storytelling was obviously there with Steamboat channeling his intent for revenge while also dethroning Savage as the reigning Intercontinental Champion. Savage went after Steamboat's previously injured (by him) throat, and you had Liz and Steele on the outside. So match action was packed into this 15 minute gem that the greatness of it almost flew over my head the first couple of times I watched it.
> ...


My favourite Savage match is an odd choice. It's on the DVD and was on an old Coliseum Video (Grudges, Gripes, and Grunts - I think), just can't remember which one. 

Shawn Michaels & Ric Flair vs. Bret Hart & Randy Savage.

Just an phenomenal match.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Don't have a specific top 10 or anything, but atm I'm putting together a top 100 WCW matches list on another site, and these are the matches from 95-99 that I current have on there:
> 
> Eddie Guerrero Vs Rey Mysterio - Halloween Havoc 26/10/1997
> Belfast Bruiser Vs Steven Regal - Uncensored 24/03/1996
> ...


Alex Wright vs. Brian Pillman - Great American Bash 95
Alex Wright vs. Ultimo Dragon - (either Clash Of The Champions 35 or Fall Brawl 97, can't remember which)
Rey Mysterio vs. Psicosis - Bash at the Beach 96
Ultimo Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio - World War 3: 96


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

natey2k4 said:


> My favourite Savage match is an odd choice. It's on the DVD and was on an old Coliseum Video (Grudges, Gripes, and Grunts - I think), just can't remember which one.
> 
> Shawn Michaels & Ric Flair vs. Bret Hart & Randy Savage.
> 
> Just an phenomenal match.


Good choice. That was a great tag team match. I also like Savage & Mr. Perfect vs. Flair & Razor Ramon from Survivor Series '92.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JoeRulz said:


> He's just a little kid. What's your excuse?


For being a Cena fan lol? I don't have one! I'm a fan of the guy, sue me. 

Anyways, Orton/Christian was a great match. Probably the second best match of the year after HHH/Taker for me. Wasn't expecting it to be that good but they seem to really click in the ring. Crowd was hot for the whole thing too which just added to it all imo. Definitely worth a watch. I wouldn't give that piece of shit main event my time though. Stupid match that should never have been booked in the first place and as much as I mark for the guy, the way Cena won was just ridiculous.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I'm a fan of the guy, sue me.


You'll be hearing from my attorney very soon.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> You'll be hearing from my attorney very soon.


Great. I'm a law student so this should work out as great practice I guess.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

You're not supposed to be a fan of a pro wrestler without writing a detailed essay as to why.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> You're not supposed to be a fan of a pro wrestler without writing a detailed essay as to why.


HUSTLE. LOYALTY. RESPECT.

There's your essay.

(Yeah, I couldn't type that with a straight face lol.)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Got the entire 2010 season of Superstars for a pretty cheap price and alot of this stuff is really enjoyable. Alot of good action on here. Just watched a DiBiase/Masters match where Cole said "2010 is gonna be the year of DiBiase" :lmao:lmao

Honestly there are some good matches though and I like many of the Superstars regulars.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *WWE ~ Best Of 2011 Vol.1 (8 Discs)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Matchlisting
> ...


I don't want to sound like a dick, but is this reliable and good quality?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

If you want Metallica and Johnny Cash entrances on DVD, then get that set.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Mr. Jackson™ said:


> I don't want to sound like a dick, but is this reliable and good quality?


Yes, and yes. Never had any problems with any of Seabs discs.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

natey2k4 said:


> My favourite Savage match is an odd choice. It's on the DVD and was on an old Coliseum Video (Grudges, Gripes, and Grunts - I think), just can't remember which one.
> 
> Shawn Michaels & Ric Flair vs. Bret Hart & Randy Savage.
> 
> Just an phenomenal match.


That match is on Savage's DVD set that came out a couple years ago. Awesome match.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Rickeey said:


> Yes, and yes. Never had any problems with any of Seabs discs.


Okay. Thanks very much.  

I'll pop him a PM asking about the WCW 1997 PPV's.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Well, since Mr Seabs decided to plug his stuff here, I might as well do it too... .

--------------------------------------

WE's Top 100 WWF/E Matches - £30

This comp was made elsewhere after an entire year project was carried out. Members watched and talked about as many WWF/E matches as possible, and came up with a top 100 list of their own. When all the lists were brought together, an official WE Top 100 List was made from it, and this is it:



Spoiler: listings



Disc 1

#100: Finlay v Chris Benoit - Smackdown!, 5/5/06 (154 points)

#99: Shawn Michaels v Chris Benoit - RAW, 5/3/04 (159 points)

#98: Eddie Guerrero v Rey Mysterio - Judgment Day, 5/22/05 (167 points)

#97: Edge v Matt Hardy (Cage Match) - Unforgiven, 9/18/05 (170 points)

#96: Rockers v Orient Express - Royal Rumble, 1/19/91 (174 points)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 2

#95: Royal Rumble Match - Royal Rumble, 1/19/92 (178 points)

#94: Shawn Michaels, Chris Benoit, Mick Foley & Shelton Benjamin v HHH, Ric Flair, Randy Orton & Batista - RAW, 4/12/04 (179 points)

#93: Shawn Michaels & Steve Austin v Owen Hart & Davey Boy Smith - RAW, 5/26/97 (180 points; one top 20 vote)

#92: Edge v Mick Foley (Hardcore Match) - Wrestlemania 22, 4/2/06 (187 points)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 3

#91: Edge v Undertaker (Hell in a Cell) - Summerslam, 8/17/08 (190 points; one top 20 vote)

#90: Shelton Benjamin v Chris Benoit v Chris Jericho v Kane v Christian v Edge (Money in the Bank Ladder Match) - Wrestlemania 21, 4/3/05 (194 points)

#89: Edge & Christian v The Hardy Boys v The Dudley Boys (TLC Match) - Summerslam, 8/27/00 (196 points; one top 10 vote)

#88: Shawn Michaels v Kurt Angle - Vengeance, 6/26/05 (197 points)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 4

#87: Ric Flair v Randy Savage - Wrestlemania 8, 4/5/92 (200 points)

#86: Bret Hart v 123 Kid - RAW, 7/11/94 (201 points; one top 20 vote)

#85: The Rock v Brock Lesnar - Summerslam, 8/25/02 (204 points; one top 20 vote)

#84: Undertaker v Mankind - In Your House 15 Revenge of the Taker 04/20/1997 (205 points; one top 20 vote)

#83: Shawn Michaels v Chris Jericho (Ladder Match) - No Mercy, 10/5/08 (208 points)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 5

#82: HHH v Batista v Chris Benoit v Chris Jericho v Edge v Randy Orton (Elimination Chamber) - New Year's Revolution, 1/9/05 (212 points)

#81: Bret Hart v Roddy Piper - Wrestlemania 8, 4/5/92 (211 points)

#80: Rockers v Brainbusters - MSG, 1/23/89 (214 points; one top 20 vote)

#79: Christian v Jack Swagger - ECW, 2/24/09 (218 points; one top 20 vote)

#78: Chris Benoit v William Regal - Velocity, 7/16/05 (221 points)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 6

#77: Bob Backlund v Ken Patera (Texas Death Match) - MSG, 5/19/80 (232 points; one top 10 vote)

#76: Undertaker v Batista - Wrestlemania, 4/1/07 (235 points)

#75: Shawn Michaels v Bret Hart (Ironman Match) - Wrestlemania 12, 3/31/96 (240 points; one top 5 vote)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 7

#74: John Cena v Shawn Michaels - RAW, 4/23/07 (243 points)

#73: John Cena v John Bradshaw Layfield (I Quit Match) - Judgment Day, 5/22/05 (247 points)

#72: The Rock v HHH - Backlash, 4/30/00 (248 points)

#71: Shawn Michaels v HHH (Street Fight) - Summerslam, 8/25/02 (251 points; one top 5 vote)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 8

=#70: Bret Hart v Diesel - Royal Rumble, 1/22/95 (252 points; one top 20 vote)

=#70: Shawn Michaels v HHH - RAW, 12/29/03 (252 points)

#68: Royal Rumble Match - Royal Rumble, 1/21/01 (256 points; one top 10 vote)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 9

#67: Edge v Undertaker - Wrestlemania 24, 3/30/08 (262 points)

#66: Bob Backlund v Adrian Adonis - MSG, 1/18/82 (263 points; one top 10 vote)

=#65: The Rock v Hollywood Hogan - Wrestlemania 18, 3/18/02 (267 points; one top 10 vote)

=#65: Rey Mysterio v Chris Jericho - The Bash, 6/28/09 (267 points)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 10

#63: Bret Hart v Davey Boy Smith - Summerslam, 8/29/92 (273 points; one top 20 vote)

#62: Kurt Angle v Brock Lesnar - Summerslam, 8/24/03 (274 points)

=#61: Shawn Michaels v Diesel (No Holds Barred Match) - In Your House 7: Good Friends, Better Enemies, 4/28/96 (278 points; one top 20 vote)

=#61: Steve Austin v HHH (3 Stages of Hell) - No Way Out, 2/25/01 (278 points; one top 5 vote; one top 10 vote)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 11

#59: Bret Hart v Undertaker - One Night Only, 9/20/97 (283 points)

#58: The Rock v Chris Jericho - No Mercy, 10/21/01 (288 points)

#57: Undertaker v Kurt Angle - Smackdown!, 9/4/03 (292 points; one #3 vote)

=#56: Undertaker v Mankind (Hell in a Cell) - King of the Ring, 6/28/98 (295 points)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 12

=#56: Shawn Michaels v Jeff Jarrett - In Your House 2: Lumberjacks, 7/23/95 (295 points)

#54: Bret Hart v Owen Hart (Cage Match) - Summerslam, 8/29/94 (298 points; one top 20 vote)

#53: The Rock v Steve Austin - Wrestlemania 19, 3/30/03 (309 points)

#52: The Rock v Undertaker v Kurt Angle - Vengeance, 7/21/02 (312 points)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 13

#51: Cactus Jack, The Rock, Rikishi, Brian Christopher & Scott Taylor v HHH, X-Pac, Chris Benoit, Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko - RAW, 2/7/00 (318 points; one top 20 vote)

#50: HHH v Batista (Hell in a Cell) - Vengeance, 6/26/05 (322 points)

#49: Hardy Boys v Dudley Boys v Edge & Christian v Chris Jericho & Chris Benoit (TLC III) - Smackdown!, 5/23/01 (326 points)

#48: Ric Flair v HHH (Cage Match) - Taboo Tuesday, 11/1/05 (334 points; one top 10 vote)

#47: Bret Hart v Mr. Perfect - Summerslam, 8/26/91 (351 points)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 14

#46: Bob Backlund v Sgt. Slaughter (Cage Match) - Philly Spectrum, 3/21/81 (363 points; two top 10 votes)

#45: Kurt Angle v Brock Lesnar (Ironman Match) - Smackdown!, 9/18/03 (364 points; one top 20 vote)

#44: Bob Backlund v Sgt. Slaughter - MSG, 1/10/81 (367 points; one top 5 vote; two top 20 votes)

#43: Randy Orton v Mick Foley (Hardcore Match) - Backlash, 4/18/04 (370 points)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 15

#42: The Rock v HHH (Ironman Match) - Judgment Day, 5/21/00 (374 points)

#41: Bret Hart, Owen Hart, Brian Pillman, Jim Neidhart & Davey Boy Smith v Steve Austin, Goldust, Ken Shamrock, Hawk & Animal - In Your House 16: Canadian Stampede, 7/6/97 (376 points; one top 20 vote)

=#40: Chris Benoit v William Regal - No Mercy, 10/8/06 (388 points; one top 20 vote)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 16

=#40: John Cena v Shawn Michaels - Wrestlemania 23, 4/1/07 (388 points; one top 20 vote)

#38: Shawn Michaels v Ric Flair - Wrestlemania 24, 3/30/08 (415 points)

#37: Shawn Michaels v Chris Jericho - Wrestlemania 19, 3/30/03 (420 points; two top 20 votes)

#36: Shawn Michaels v Razor Ramon (Ladder Match) - Summerslam, 8/27/95 (431 points; one top 20 vote)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 17

#35: Bret Hart v Davey Boy Smith - In Your House 5: Season's Beatings, 12/17/95 (435 points)

#34: Bret Hart v Vader v Steve Austin v Undertaker - In Your House 13: Final Four 2/16/97 (440 points; one top 5 vote)

#33: Chris Benoit v Chris Jericho (Ladder Match) 1/21/01 (474 points; one top 20 vote)

#32: Steve Austin v Dude Love - Over The Edge, 5/31/98 (480 points; one top 20 vote)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 18

#31: HHH v Chris Jericho (Last Man Standing Match) - Fully Loaded, 7/23/00 (487 points; one top 20 vote)

#30: Chris Benoit & Kurt Angle v Edge & Rey Mysterio - No Mercy, 10/20/02 (495 points; one top 20 vote)

#29: Sgt. Slaughter v Iron Sheik (Boot Camp Match) - MSG, 6/16/84 (512 points; one #3 vote; two top 20 vote)

#28: Undertaker v Brock Lesnar (Hell in a Cell) - No Mercy, 10/20/02 (525 points; one top 10 vote; one top 20 vote)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 19

#27: Chris Benoit v Kurt Angle - Royal Rumble, 1/19/03 (530 points; two top 10 votes)

#26: Shawn Michaels v Kurt Angle - Wrestlemania 21, 4/3/05 (534 points; three top 20 votes)

#25: John Cena v Umaga (Last Man Standing Match) - Royal Rumble, 1/28/07 (542 points; four top 20 votes)

#24: Chris Jericho & Chris Benoit v Steve Austin & HHH - RAW, 5/21/01 (547 points; one #1 vote; two top 20 votes)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 20

#23: Owen Hart v Davey Boy Smith - RAW, 3/3/97 (590 points; one top 20 vote)

=#22: Ultimate Warrior v Randy Savage (Retirement Match) - Wrestlemania 7, 3/24/91 (594 points; two top 20 votes)

=#22: Bob Backlund v Greg Valentine - MSG, 2/19/79 (594 points; one #3 vote; one top 10 vote; two top 20 votes)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 21

#20: Eddie Guerrero v Brock Lesnar - No Way Out, 2/15/04 (613 points; three top 20 votes)

#19: Shawn Michaels v Undertaker (Streak v Career Match) - Wrestlemania 26, 3/28/10 (621 points; two #2 votes; one top 20 vote)

#18: Eddie Guerrero v JBL - Judgment Day, 5/16/04 (635 points; one top 10 vote; one top 20 vote)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 22

#17: The Undertaker v Kurt Angle - No Way Out, 2/19/06 (645 points; three top 20 votes)

#16: Steve Austin v Chris Benoit - Smackdown!, 5/31/01 (658 points; two top 20 votes)

#15: Shawn Michaels v Chris Benoit v HHH - Wrestlemania 20, 3/14/04 (665 points; one #3 vote; two top 10 votes; one top 20 vote)

#14: Finlay v Chris Benoit - Judgment Day, 5/21/06 (672 points; one top 10 vote; three top 20 votes)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 23

#13: Randy Savage v Ricky Steamboat - Wrestlemania 3, 3/29/87 (690 points; two top 5 votes)

#12: Eddie Guerrero v Rey Mysterio - Smackdown!, 6/23/05 (692 points; one top 10 vote; four top 20 votes)

#11: Shawn Michaels v Razor Ramon (Ladder Match) - Wrestlemania, 3/20/94 (804 points; one top 5 vote; three top 10 votes)

#10: Bret Hart v Mr. Perfect - King of the Ring, 6/13/93 (886 points; one top 5 vote; three top 10 votes; one top 20 vote)

#9: Bret Hart v Steve Austin - Survivor Series, 11/17/96 (895 points; one top 5 vote; three top 10 votes; two top 20 votes)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 24

#8: Shawn Michaels v Undertaker - Wrestlemania 25, 4/5/09 (920 points; one #2 vote; one #3 vote; one top 10 vote; two top 20 votes)

#7: HHH v Cactus Jack (Street Fight) - Royal Rumble, 1/23/00 (924 points; one #1 vote; one top 5 vote; one top 10 vote; four top 20 votes)

=#6: Bret Hart v Owen Hart - Wrestlemania X, 3/20/94 (1014 points; one #2 vote; four top 5 votes; one top 10 vote; two top 20 votes)

=#6: Steve Austin v Kurt Angle - Summerslam, 8/19/01 (1014 points; one # 1 vote; five top 10 votes; two top 20 votes)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 25

#4: Steve Austin v The Rock - Wrestlemania 17, 4/1/01 (1030 points; one #1 vote; one #2 vote; two top 10 votes; three top 20 votes)

#3: Shawn Michaels v Mankind - In Your House 10: Mind Games, 9/22/96 (1096 points; one #2 vote; two #3 votes; one top 5 vote; two top 10 votes; two top 20 votes)

#2: Shawn Michaels v Undertaker (Hell in a Cell) - In Your House 18: Bad Blood, 10/5/97 (1172 points; four #1 votes; one #2 vote; one top 5 vote; one top 10 vote; one top 20 vote)

#1: Bret Hart v Steve Austin (Submission Match) - Wrestlemania 13, 3/23/97 (1198 points; one #1 vote; two # 2 votes; two #3 votes; one top 5 vote; two top 10 votes; one top 20 vote)



All matches are either DVD quality or WWE 24/7 quality, with the exception of maybe... 5 matches that haven't been released officially yet .


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Mr. Jackson™ said:


> I don't want to sound like a dick, but is this reliable and good quality?


*Best quality they can be, plus they don't have any of the stupid editing that WWE does on their DVDs.

Everyone who can afford it should get that WE Top 100 set. Took a load of effort to make it and £30 is dirt cheap considering the quality of every single match on there. I'd get it myself but there's about a million and two other sets that I need to get with higher priority. *


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Seabs said:


> *Best quality they can be, plus they don't have any of the stupid editing that WWE does on their DVDs.
> 
> Everyone who can afford it should get that WE Top 100 set. Took a load of effort to make it and £30 is dirt cheap considering the quality of every single match on there. I'd get it myself but there's about a million and two other sets that I need to get with higher priority. *


Bastard :side:



And for anyone wondering, Seabs was one of the people who did the year long project to help make it, along with Andy, Viva (for those who remember him, he doesn't exactly post much these days lol), Crossface, Clique, Craig (whose INSANE~! opinions made for a very interesting top 100 of his own lol) and some other guys who I'm most definitely forgetting... but screw them they can't be important .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

You guys make some great comps. Once I get a little more money I'll probably look into those.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Bastard :side:
> 
> 
> 
> And for anyone wondering, Seabs was one of the people who did the year long project to help make it, along with Andy, Viva (for those who remember him, he doesn't exactly post much these days lol), Crossface, Clique, Craig (whose INSANE~! opinions made for a very interesting top 100 of his own lol) and some other guys who I'm most definitely forgetting... but screw them they can't be important .


Pretty sure I'm the only one you forgot. Bastard.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Over the Limit*
Randy Orton vs. Christian - ***3/4
R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio - ***
Sin Cara vs. Chavo Guerrero - **3/4
John Cena vs. The Miz - **
Big Show and Kane vs. CM Punk and Mason Ryan - **
Wade Barrett vs. Ezekiel Jackson - *1/4
Jerry Lawler vs. Michael Cole – ¼*
Brie Bella vs. Kelly Kelly – DUD

Orton/Christian was much better than I was expecting and may even go higher on a re watch. The rest of the card was average, although I did enjoy Truth/Mysterio and Sin Cara/Chavo. The I Quit match was way too one sided, and become boring throughout the middle when it was obvious that Cena wasn't going to quit.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Am i the only one who thought he was in the Movie the Passion of Christi while watching that Cena Match? Looked almost like a weird S&M Porn, two guys with no shirts while the other just beats him up for over 20 Minits straight and he screames ahhhhhh uh yeah more please, okay he didn't say that but still.

The only Match really worth mentioning is the WHC who was 8/10 at the very least, have to rewatch it someday. Cara vs Chavo wasn't awul, was quiet ok and i can forgive a botch or two, if i were him i just would do the stuff i know i can for sure and very unlikely will screw up, else you look like a Amateur. Anything else isn't really worth watching in my eyes.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Well, since Mr Seabs decided to plug his stuff here, I might as well do it too... .
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Don't have the money right now, but when I do I'll consider getting this. Who's selling and how do I buy?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Orton/Christian from Over the Limit was fantastic. I really liked their SmackDown match when Orton won the title but this was on another level. They upped their work rate, played off the previous match, and had more time and a hotter crowd to work with this time around. I'd say it's Christian's best ever match and Orton's best match in years. Hopefully they keep this feud going, it reminds me a bit of the HHH/Jeff Hardy program in '08 with two babyfaces having great matches and the underdog coming so close but falling short.

Top 5 of 2011 so far:

1. Triple H vs. Undertaker - WrestleMania XXVII 4/3/11
2. SmackDown Chamber - Elimination Chamber 2/20/11
3. Randy Orton vs. Christian - Over the Limit 5/22/11
4. The Miz vs. John Morrison - Raw 1/3/11
5. CM Punk vs. Randy Orton - WrestleMania XXVII 4/3/11


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

♠War Machine♠;9754069 said:


> Don't have the money right now, but when I do I'll consider getting this. Who's selling and how do I buy?


I'm selling it (I made it lol ), and you buy it by contacting me via PM, and then paying through paypal .

Also, sowwy Sterling . I also forgot Rude Awakening too I think. Ah well .

Still haven't watched OTL... just don't have the motivation for it. Build up was shit, card was dull, and I only really care about Orton/Christian.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

KingCal said:


> I'm selling it (I made it lol ), and you buy it by contacting me via PM, and then paying through paypal .
> 
> Also, sowwy Sterling . I also forgot Rude Awakening too I think. Ah well .
> 
> Still haven't watched OTL... just don't have the motivation for it. Build up was shit, card was dull, and I only really care about Orton/Christian.


What kind of packaging does it come in? Like, a box or a few boxes or what?  

And what would the postage to Scotland be?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The discs just come in paper sleeves/wallet things, nothing fancy. Doing actual covers and DVD boxes would be more effort and would make the cost a hell of a lot more too . Postage is free within the UK.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

how about australia cal? (discount for HANK MOODY FAN)


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Postage everywhere else in the world is £5.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

Ownage™ said:


> Orton/Christian from Over the Limit was fantastic. I really liked their SmackDown match when Orton won the title but this was on another level. They upped their work rate, played off the previous match, and had more time and a hotter crowd to work with this time around. I'd say it's Christian's best ever match and Orton's best match in years. Hopefully they keep this feud going, it reminds me a bit of the HHH/Jeff Hardy program in '08 with two babyfaces having great matches and the underdog coming so close but falling short.
> 
> Top 5 of 2011 so far:
> 
> ...


I liked this post a lot. Seems that this thread is full of people who know their stuff.

My top 5 of 2011:

1. Randy Orton vs. Christian - Over The Limit 2011
2. The Miz vs. John Morrison - RAW 03/01/2011
3. Randy Orton vs. CM Punk - Extreme Rules 2011
4. Triple H vs. The Undertaker - WrestleMania XXVII
5. Cody Rhodes vs. Rey Mysterio - WrestleMania XXVII

I suppose HHH/Taker is a bit too low on my list, but in retrospect it felt too spot filled and a whole lot of lying down. I understand that both men were pretty beat up before heading into the match, especially Taker. However, the storytelling aspect was great, but the in ring action could have consisted of more than just signature/finishing moves. Anyone else's Top 5?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Mine would be:

1.WrestleMania 27 HHH vs. The Undertaker 8.5/10
2.Royal Rumble 2011 Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler 8.0/10
2.Royal Rumble 2011 40 Man Royal Rumble 8.0/10
2.Extrem Rules 2011 CM Punk vs Randy Orton 8.0/10
2.Over the Limit 11 Randy Orton vs. Christian 8.0/10


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*The only non Superstars matches that I'd consider for top 5 or even top 10 would be the SD Chamber, Rey/Cody from Mania, Punk/Orton from Extreme Rules, Christian/Orton from OTL, the Big Show 4 way on SD and maybe the ADR/Miz/Rey match. Probably Taker/Trips too. Stuff on Superstars like Kidd/Tatsu, Bourne/Ryder, McIntyre/Bourne and the Bryan/Kidd tags would definitely be up there.

Actually fuck it - Top 10:
1) Smackdown Elimination Chamber
2) Christian vs Orton - Over The Limit
3) Orton vs Punk - Extreme Rules
4) Big Show vs Ziggler vs McIntyre vs Rhodes - SD 7/1
5) Bourne vs Ryder - Superstars 5/5
6) Tatsu vs Kidd - Superstars 19/5
7) Taker vs HHH - WM27
8) McIntyre vs Bourne - Superstars 19/5
9) Corre vs Show/Kane/Santino/Kofi - SD 8/4
10) Rey vs Cody - WM27*_


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Not a fan of Taker vs HHH?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

1. Triple H vs. Undertaker
2. Christian vs. Randy Orton II
3. Royal Rumble Match

...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not a huge fan. I can appreciate it for what it was and the story was great, as was the atmosphere for it but the match itself was kinda bad and I wasn't emotionally invested in it anywhere enough for it make up for the other shortcomings of the match. *


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

My top 6.

1. No Holds Barred: The Undertaker vs. Triple H (Wrestlemania 27) ****1/2
2. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Over The Limit) ****1/4
3. Smackdown Elimination Chamber ****
4. CM Punk vs. Randy Orton (Wrestlemania 27) ***3/4
5. Ladder Match: Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio (Extreme Rules) ***3/4
6. Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler (Royal Rumble) ***3/4


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

Sorry to interrupt the MOTY candidates but just gotta say watching some 96-98 WCW and just gotta say WCW was dumb plain dumb to not push Jericho watching some of his old promos he was gold on the mic. #1 Armdrag 2)ArmBar 3)Moss covered three handled family﻿ gredunza 4)Armbar just classic stuff


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> 1. Triple H vs. Undertaker
> 2. Christian vs. Randy Orton II
> 3. Royal Rumble Match
> 
> ...


Mine cuts off after number 2 lol. I can't really remember anything else noteworthy tbh. Orton/Punk was alright I guess and I've have to give the SD Chamber another watch but yeah. Trips/Taker just blew me away. I think it's quickly becoming one of my favorite matches ever. And Orton/Christian was just awesome. Other than those 2 I got nothing though.

On a side note, I'm waiting for the Mania 27 dvd to get released over here in the UK and when I get it I'm planning to watch the whole arc of matches spanning from Mania 24 to 27 one after the other. That's HBK/Flair, HBK/Taker I, HBK/Taker II and HHH/Taker. I feel like they all flow into each other so well, the stories of each match I mean. Here's what I have for each one and I'm just wondering if these will change upon the re-watch.

HBK/Flair Mania 24 - ****
HBK/Taker I Mania 25 - **** 1/2
HBK/Taker II Mania 26 - *****
HHH/Taker Mania 27 - **** 3/4


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Include the WrestleMania 23 Main Event in the rotation. It has good development for Shawn Michaels, mostly towards his WrestleMania 24 match but it does fit well with the cycle as a whole.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

KYSeahawks said:


> Sorry to interrupt the MOTY candidates but just gotta say watching some 96-98 WCW and just gotta say WCW was dumb plain dumb to not push Jericho watching some of his old promos he was gold on the mic. #1 Armdrag 2)ArmBar 3)Moss covered three handled family﻿ gredunza 4)Armbar just classic stuff


I laughed so hard after I watched that on Jericho's dvd... ARMBAR!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

1. HHH/Undertaker - WrestleMania XXVII
2. Smackdown Chamber
3. Punk/Orton - Extreme Rules
4. Punk/Orton - WrestleMania XXVII
5. Orton vs Barrett vs Sheamus - Steel Cage - Raw 1/3/11 (Really got into this match.)

Haven't seen Orton/Christian from OTL yet so I can't comment on that and Christian/Del Rio from Extreme Rules is up there. As is Rhodes/Mysterio from WM.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

I thought Christian vs. Orton was better than HHH vs. Taker. I liked the drama and story in the HHH vs. Taker match but it seemed to be big move, rest, big move, rest the whole match just didn't enjoy it that much especially on the second watch once the match has no drama it just seemed boring. Where as Orton vs. Christian was an overall good match, had a good flow never seemed to slow down and counters were just great and dramatic. I have Orton vs. Christian @ 4 1/4 stars and HHH vs. Taker @ barely 4 stars.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

What are some other matches that just completely divide opinion? I ask this mainly as I love HHH/Taker (probably have it at 5*, or at the very least a notch below that) but I see others rating it as just good, with some saying it flat out sucks.

I'd presume Bret/HBK Ironman is one mainly as I can't watch that match in full, never have been able to - yet others rate it as amazing. Angle/HBK is another one for me, some rate it as superb, I just class it as good at best.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, the Ironman Match divides a crowd quite nicely. I'd give it a pass for its significance and it's an OKAY match. At least they don't botch for an hour. It made enough sense to give a pass grade to.

Others:
-Triple H vs. Austin 3SOH, this is a recent one. I've never liked it but plenty of people have it down for MOTD.
-Bret vs. Owen Cage, this dissipated some time ago as I remember because the gap used to be very wide a few years ago. I like it fine.
-Foley vs. Undertaker HIAC, hailed for its significance. Though I appreciate the brutality that Foley endured, the match is a bust.
-Edge vs. Undertaker series does have its own divisions.

There are plenty more, but it seems stupid to try to make a full list.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I really didn't like that HHH vs SCSA Match, just seemed slow to me.

I see a lot of people saying Mania 21 Eddie vs Rey was ok or pretty god but i love that Match.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

Gold Rush Tournament Quarterfinal Match-Raw 5/2/05
Shelton Benjamin vs. Shawn Michaels

Remember loving this match when I first saw it on RAW but wanted to see if it held up 6 years later. The simple answer in yes and this match might be in my Top 10 RAW matches of all time.The story they told of the old veteran just couldn't keep up with the young athlete was well told. Michaels would get in control for a couple of seconds but Shelton would use his athleticism to get out and take control. When we came back after commercial it really picked up Michaels had a back body drop from the top rope reversed and it was on.Shawn would go for the kill with Sweet Chin Music and Shelton had a counter for both a Dragon Whip and Head Kick.The moment that gives me goosebumps is when Michaels nipped up, turned around then Benjamin nipped up and stared him down.But back to the point Shelton showed off his athletic ability at the end with a straight jump to the top rope and flying forearm which popped the crowd. Shelton used his athleticism to take control of the match but it also cost him the match which ended with one of the most vicious SCM of all time.

Rating:*** 1/2-*** 3/4

Here's the ending if you haven't seen it
http://youtu.be/5qAoJTXs_lM


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Seabs said:


> _*The only non Superstars matches that I'd consider for top 5 or even top 10 would be the SD Chamber, Rey/Cody from Mania, Punk/Orton from Extreme Rules, Christian/Orton from OTL, the Big Show 4 way on SD and maybe the ADR/Miz/Rey match. Probably Taker/Trips too. Stuff on Superstars like Kidd/Tatsu, Bourne/Ryder, McIntyre/Bourne and the Bryan/Kidd tags would definitely be up there.
> 
> Actually fuck it - Top 10:
> 1) Smackdown Elimination Chamber
> ...


You didn't like the Christian/Del Rio series?

I need to watch the Superstars stuff.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

HBK/Taker Mania 25 = HBK/Taker Mania 26 > HHH/Taker Mania 27 > HBK/Flair Mania 24 > HBK/Cena WM23

All are classics matches that make WrestleMania the special event that it is.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Ownage™ said:


> You didn't like the Christian/Del Rio series?
> 
> I need to watch the Superstars stuff.


Everyone needs to try and watch Superstars every week; usually at least one great match per week, and for the last few weeks we've been getting 2 (usually only 3 matches on the show), and a couple of the matches in the last few weeks have been MOTYC as well.



The Clique said:


> HBK/Taker Mania 25 = HBK/Taker Mania 26 > HHH/Taker Mania 27 > HBK/Flair Mania 24 > HBK/Cena WM23
> 
> All are classics matches that make WrestleMania the special event that it is.


Swap WM 25 with 26 and that's the order I'd stick em in. Still not that high on HBK/Cena though (still give it ***3/4), at least compared to some people.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Clique said:


> HBK/Taker Mania 25 = HBK/Taker Mania 26 > HHH/Taker Mania 27 > HBK/Flair Mania 24 > HBK/Cena WM23
> 
> All are classics matches that make WrestleMania the special event that it is.


I go Mania 26 > Mania 27 > Mania 25 > Mania 24 for now. I'll have to see if I change my mind when I sit and watch them all one after the other. Hell I'll throw HBK/Cena in there too although I can't place it anywhere yet because I don't really remember it that well. It certainly didn't stand out to me when I watched it last so I guess that tells all.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

It seems like Cena/HBK gets better with each watch for me. Although I might be a little biased because I saw it live in attendance at Ford Field.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Clique said:


> It seems like Cena/HBK gets better with each watch for me. Although I might be a little biased because I saw it live in attendance at Ford Field.


I saw HBK/Taker I and II and also HHH/Taker live in attendance lol. Who cares about being biased!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

You make a good point, but witnessing those matches live keeps them in a special place in my wrestling heart. 

HBK/Taker I & II were breathtaking to witness in person. 



But I think you'll like Cena/Michaels more on re-watch.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Clique said:


> You make a good point, but witnessing those matches live keeps them in a special place in my wrestling heart.
> 
> HBK/Taker I & II were breathtaking to witness in person.


Absolutely, that's what I meant. Who cares if you're a little biased towards a match because you've seen it live lol. So long as you know you might favor it a little more I don't see the harm. And you're right again, they were breathtaking although I have to say, I don't think I've ever felt my heart jump to my throat the way it did when HHH hit that Tombstone. Talk about breathtaking lol. I think I about had a coronary when he made the cover and then Taker kicked out. Just 3 master classes in all that you could want from a wrestling match imo and all in their own different way too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> You didn't like the Christian/Del Rio series?
> 
> I need to watch the Superstars stuff.


*Yeah but they don't stand out from the pack. The Ladder Match was good but I didn't enjoy as much as the TV matches I listed.

Superstars is the fucking greatest btw. Hayes puts in the performance of a lifetime in the Kidd/Tatsu match. Seriously I've never been a big fan of him but he's a motherfucking boss in that match,*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I thought Hayes was pretty damn good against the Von Erichs. Then again everyone in those matches were


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've been watching the first month of superstars from '10 and there's been some pretty good matches from guys like Drew Mac, Hart Dynasty, Morrison and Masters.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

I intended to keep a current top 10 or 20 for WWE this year, but I've intended & failed to do many things. Whatever. Anyway, Cody/Rey, Punk/Orton, Punk/Cena, Christian/Orton, & Christian/Del Rio were all great sets of matches. Other top choices: Miz/Lawler, Miz/Morrison, both ECs, & a whole bunch of Drew McIntyre stuff, specifically recent matches against Masters & Bourne. Need to rewatch Bourne/Ryder and Drew/Rey from a while back.

Oh, nearly forgot to mention Mark Henry vs. Rey Mysterio from SD just after the draft. Awesome match. Also, Christian/Sheamus from the most recent SD. Bunch of good Daniel Bryan matches, too, with the most recent Sheamus match and the Miz match from 2/14 being the only top-level matches.

Oh, and Cal: I think we both forgot Benjo. Did rude awakening turn in a list?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone else physically despise the Savage vs Hogan match at WM 5?


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

You mean Hogan no selling after kicking our of Savage's elbow drop?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I usually dont mind these superhuman comebacks. Its just that, the match was pretty damn great up until that moment. Savage did an amazing job, gave a heck of match, and some damn good psychology. And then it went straight out the window and the entire match completely lost all significance. It basically said 'it doesnt matter what the fuck youre trying to do. because its all gonna be rendered pointless in the last 20 seconds anyways'


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Agreed, Savage going after Hogan's throat was really good. It was a really good match up until that point, and one of Hogan's best


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Anyone else physically despise the Savage vs Hogan match at WM 5?


I think that match is the definition of an _average_ WWE main event. That was Hogan's niche and the booking catered to that. I don't think it's particularly good or bad.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

No it didn't bother me at all, but i would have to rewatch it, watched it Years ago.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I like it a lot. Not an excellent match by any means but I think it's great and one of the better Mania main events..


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Hogan / Savage > Hogan / Warior for me


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

♣HarlemHeat♣;9758621 said:


> Hogan / Savage > Hogan / Warior for me


Absolutely, I can't really stand watching the Ultimate Warrior. Such limited ability in the ring, so limited that not even Savage can carry him to a WrestleMania standard match.

Off topic: What is the best non-title, mid card match up at any WrestleMania in your own guys' opinion?

I go with Undertaker vs. Orton at WM21. Weird how that was like the 4th match on the show.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

decided to get back into wrestling a few weeks ago. so ordered around 23 ppv dvds off amazon. all mainly the ones i wont have seen, 2006-2011

anyone got any great ones that i should really be getting?

i never miss a wrestlemania so that's not an issue.

and just a shout, i think Michaels and Jericho's feud a few years ago was amazing! they had so much chemistry


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Brye said:


> I've been watching the first month of superstars from '10 and there's been some pretty good matches from guys like Drew Mac, Hart Dynasty, Morrison and Masters.


*Masters had an incredible year on Superstars in 2010, serious case for WWE WOTY.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Except for the fact that Savage vs Warrior was a geniunely epic classic match. The ending flowed in perfectly and made great sense. (in match context atleast)

The ending for Savage vs Hogan was just so terrible, annoying and by the book that it butchered the match for me, Kayfabe or not, Ventura's commentary in the end expressed exactly how i feel too. Its bullshit


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Savage/Hogan ending is made even worse when you remember that Savage plans his matches out ahead of time, so its not like Hogan just called it during the match; Savage went into the match knowing full well that he would do all that, and then get shit on at the end.

Also agree with Seabs on Masters in 2010. I hadn't paid attention to him since he returned in... late 09(?), but then people started talking about him having these good matches, so I checked them out and BAM. Masters was a great worker. Fuck knows where he went after he left WWE a few years ago, but it definitely helped him out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

For as Limited as Warrior was I really enjoy his Mania matches with both Hogan and Savage. And yeah I prefer Hogan/Warrior over Hogan/Savage because as mensioned the ending is as retarded as a Davey Richards ring psychology seminar.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

zing. take that davey richards


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I think Masters went to Japan i think after he got released, i really should check out those Matches.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

I know it's a very much talked about match but I just watched Michaels/Taker (Wrestlemania 25) and I put it at ****3/4. I don't think it could be any closer from ***** but there were a few things that kept me from giving it that. Brilliant match though, these two had great chemistry and I can't wait to watch the Wrestlemania 26 match which I haven't seen since it first happened.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

What thins kept you from not giving it a 5?


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

I didn't like Shawn trying to get 'Taker counted out early in the match as it didn't seem to suit his character. Maybe if it had of been done late on in the match or if Shawn was playing more of a heel character it would have made more sense. I also didn't like the ending that much as I felt 'Taker was standing too long. It would have been more effective if he had of only just got up when Shawn jumped. Only small things and as I said this could have gone either way. On another re watch I could bump it up to *****.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I still need to watch their WM26 match. 25 was a lot of fun, only seen it twice, Id go around **** 1/2 for it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ethan619 said:


> *I didn't like Shawn trying to get 'Taker counted out early in the match as it didn't seem to suit his character. Maybe if it had of been done late on in the match or if Shawn was playing more of a heel character it would have made more sense.* I also didn't like the ending that much as I felt 'Taker was standing too long. It would have been more effective if he had of only just got up when Shawn jumped. Only small things and as I said this could have gone either way. On another re watch I could bump it up to *****.


I honestly thought that was one of the best moments of the match, and a lot of it had to do with the mostly unplanned Undertaker spot where it looked like he could have been legit hurt. I thought it could have been over right there, it looked that nasty. The crowd did too, they were going crazy. I thought it suited the match and suited HBKs massive desire to do the one thing he hadn't done in his career. HBK waiting in the ring as Undertaker slowly made his way back was breathtaking. An awesome near fall type part of the match imo.

Everything that seemed to go wrong in that match somehow only made it more right.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Smoke&Mirrors said:


> Absolutely, I can't really stand watching the Ultimate Warrior. Such limited ability in the ring, so limited that not even Savage can carry him to a WrestleMania standard match.
> 
> Off topic: What is the best non-title, mid card match up at any WrestleMania in your own guys' opinion?
> 
> I go with Undertaker vs. Orton at WM21. Weird how that was like the 4th match on the show.


I have a lot above Orton/Taker although it was a very good match.

Best mid card match would have to be Michaels/Jericho from WMXIX


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ThunderAngel said:


> I have a lot above Orton/Taker although it was a very good match.
> 
> Best mid card match would have to be Michaels/Jericho from WMXIX


I have that up there too, along with Angle/HBK. I really enjoyed Orton/Taker as well but I liked HBK/Angle more.

And just watched Cena/Batista from WM XXVI for the first time since it happened and I forgot how much I enjoyed this match. The story it told was really good and I didn't remember the really interesting near falls at the end. A little disappointed they had Batista tap, but still a really good match. - ***3/4


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

For UK fans: Silvervision website has Macho Man Randy Savage's 3 disc set for £6.99 until 10am 26/05/2011.

Might get this. Plus two other dvds to get the 10% off too!

Anyone else going to get this DVD set? From the match listing it looks great!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just remembered I had the Taker DVD from 06 that has quite a few gems on it. Did Foley leave WWE on bad terms? I'd love to see them make a DVD with a good amount of matches of his on it but since he's with IMPACT WRESTLING, I doubt it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

If there is anyone from another wrestling company that could have a DVD released on them by WWE, its Mick Foley. He's been mentioned numerous times on TV in the last year or so for various reasons, including plugging his latest book... and even a written interview on wwe.com as well.

However, I think its unlikely he'll get another set again unless he is inducted into the HOF at some point. Besides, the 3 disc version of Greatest Hits and Misses is an awesome set that really isn't missing too many of his absolute best, and the rest can be found on other sets too.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I want Foley's singles matches against Steamboat, and any of his other good/interesting WCW shit remastered on DVD without any editing whatsoever to the commentary.

I'm still waiting for the other HHH 1997 series matches to be remastered for NA commercial release as well.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Was not aware that Greatest Hits and Misses had three discs. (Y)

I really want to have HHH/Foley from RR '00 on DVD along with seeing Flair/Foley's I Quit and Foley/Orton for the first time.

And I want HHH/Foley from Summerslam '97 on DVD.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The SummerSlam match is about to be on its fourth DVD set.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao shit I did not realize that.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Was not aware that Greatest Hits and Misses had three discs. (Y)
> 
> *I really want to have HHH/Foley from RR '00 on DVD* along with seeing Flair/Foley's I Quit and Foley/Orton for the first time.
> 
> And I want HHH/Foley from Summerslam '97 on DVD.


History of the WWE Championship brother.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Or he could get the actual Royal Rumble 2000 DVD on ebay, it's not that much really. If he's UK he can get it probably as a combo pack from silvervision.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

For those in the UK:

Macho Man Randy Savage's 3 disc DVD set is on sale for £6.99 while stocks last!


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Just popped in the Elimination Chamber 2011 blu-ray for the first time. Does anyone else find it odd that for The Rock's return on the bonus disc they use a completely different and random camera angle at the moment Rock's music hits? It's different to when it aired on TV, it's a shot that looks like its filmed by some random fan in the crowd. It's only for about a second and then cuts back to the original angle, but I found it odd.

Also, the dates of the RAW and Smackdown episodes are printed wrong on the back :s


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Not on the North American release.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I watched Cena/Miz "I Quit" and OMG it was bad. It's a *DUD*. Cena's selling inconsistency is like worst ever, really. The match was horrible and campy. Cena totally ruined the "I Quit" gimmick for me, his last 3 matches with Orton, Batista and Miz were horrible. I really cannot understand Cena's defenders. That motherfucker no sells everything from an opponent's promo to getting hit by a car. Believe me, Nexus and post-Nexus SuperCena is worse than 2005/06 SuperCena. And don't give me that shit "but, but babyfaces were always super humans". Christ, it's 2011, wrestling and wrestling fans evolved, and WWE traveled back into the 80's. I know people love dynasties, but this shit with Cena is horrible. And people wonder why WWE lost 50% of their viewers since 2000. Yes, I know ratings went up after OTL, but the long term consequences will be bad. I guess Vince doesn't care, since WWE makes more money elsewhere, wrestling is not their top moneymaker anymore. And with this Cena stuff, I'll just quote one cool thought from Will Pruett:


> The divide in the Raw roster is larger than ever. It is John Cena and then everyone else. With The Miz stepping down to feud with Alex Riley, who will step up to Cena's level? Can anyone really be a convincing threat to John Cena's prominence? Sure, Hulk Hogan was a super hero in the 80s and 90s, but his opponents were presented as real threats.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

JoeRulz said:


> I watched Cena/Miz "I Quit" and OMG it was bad. It's a *DUD*. Cena's selling inconsistency is like worst ever, really. The match was horrible and campy. Cena totally ruined the "I Quit" gimmick for me, his last 3 matches with Orton, Batista and Miz were horrible. I really cannot understand Cena's defenders. That motherfucker no sells everything from an opponent's promo to getting hit by a car. Believe me, Nexus and post-Nexus SuperCena is worse than 2005/06 SuperCena. And don't give me that shit "but, but babyfaces were always super humans". Christ, it's 2011, wrestling and wrestling fans evolved, and WWE traveled back into the 80's. I know people love dynasties, but this shit with Cena is horrible. *And people wonder why WWE lost 50% of their viewers since 200*0. Yes, I know ratings went up after OTL, but the long term consequences will be bad. I guess Vince doesn't care, since WWE makes more money elsewhere, wrestling is not their top moneymaker anymore. And with this Cena stuff, I'll just quote one cool thought from Will Pruett:


The WWE have not lost half there viewers since 2000, that's absolute rubbish. They used to get between around 6-7 million they now almost always hit 5 million. Stop looking at the ratings as comparing past ratings to now are meaningless, the audience figures are the only ones that you can really compare and even then I'd argue that a lot of people are watching on WWE.COM/Hulu/Downloading anyway.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Wrestlemania 24*
Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair - ****1/2
Edge vs. The Undertaker - ****1/4
Money in the Bank 4 (Ladder Match) - ****
Triple H vs. John Cena vs. Randy Orton - ***1/2
JBL vs. Finlay (Belfast Brawl) - **1/2
Batista vs. Umaga - *3/4
Melina and Beth Phoenix vs. Maria and Ashley (Lumberjack Match) - *1/2
Chavo Guerrero vs. Kane – ¼*

Very enjoyable Wrestlemania. The main event matches were all good, and the matches that didn't score a high rating were still fun and short and served their purpose. One of my favourite PPV's.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ethan619 said:


> *Wrestlemania 24*
> Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair - ****1/2
> Edge vs. The Undertaker - ****1/4
> Money in the Bank 4 (Ladder Match) - ****
> ...


Agreed on all of those and I love that Wrestlemania, one of my favorites. Big fan of the MITB that year, had alot of innovative spots plus Punk won.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

WM 24 is a top 3 WM ever imo, along with 19 and 26.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingCal said:


> WM 24 is a top 3 WM ever imo, along with 19 and 26.


I have 22 up there as well. Just overall really enjoyed that show and thought the undercard was very solid.

But I completely agree on those 3.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

26? Nah 17 is better than 26.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Nah, 26 > 17. So is 22. 17 would round out my top 5 WM's.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nothing on 26 really got me excited aside from the overrated but still really good main event. But it wasn't a card that was half shit either.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

26 wasn't all that special (except one legendary match). The main event is epic and then Cena/Batista is great. That's it really.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

26 had a lot of good matches.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Razor King said:


> 26 wasn't all that special (except one legendary match). The main event is epic and then Cena/Batista is great. That's it really.


I could say something similar about WM 17 though. Outside of Undertaker/HHH and the Main Event, there isn't much else to the show imo.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

KingCal said:


> I could say something similar about WM 17 though. Outside of Undertaker/HHH and the Main Event, there isn't much else to the show imo.


I feel Wrestlemania 17 is way overhyped, the undercard was pretty boring. Tazz/Apa Vs RTC had no place being on the card and was a complete waste of time as was the gimmick battleroyal. Guerrero/Test sucked, Angle/Benoit have had much better matches and considering they were given 15 minutes I feel they could of done more. Shane Vs Vince I felt dragged on and the hardcore championship match while fun wasn't that great. Wrestlemania 17 had a huge big time feel to it, had two top notch main events and a fantastic ladder match but aside from that it was nothing special, a lot of people list it as there favourite wrestlemania and the only reason I can think that they would do is because of the fantastic atmosphere and two of arguably the top ten wrestlemania matches of all time which were built up fantastically on the TV shows.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Aye, I too think that a lot of people consider it to be so good/their favourite is because of the atmosphere, and the build up (Raw and SD were both just awesome back then, with ALL the feuds pretty much getting well built). Personally I'd rather have bad build up with a great payoff than great build up with a shitty/disappointing pay off. After all, if the payoff sucks then what was the point?


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

KingCal said:


> WM 24 is a top 3 WM ever imo, along with 19 and 26.


 Two out of three for me. XIX is probably my favorite just for the last three matches, but it's aged as much as I knew it would. Part of the huge appeal for me is the star-power, bu HBK/Y2J is over-rated, HHH/Booker is solid, and the main event ends kind of abruptly. The real show-stealers are Hogan/Vince and Rock/Austin.

XXIV is just all around fun. There's not a bad match on the card, and you have 1) a classic co-main event, a great main event, a really fun co-main event, JBL/Finlay and Batista/Umaga make up decent undercard, and MITB was a load of fun. Hell, even Kane sneaking up on Chavo to win the ECW title was a blast to see.

XXVI I think is all star power. The buildup was amazing, but the tag title match is criminally short, MITB was a mess, Punk/Mysterio was too short, McMahon/Hart was a debacle, Jericho/Edge never quite took off, Cena/Batista was good but deserved more time, and UT/HBK, IMO, is ridiculously over-rated, and this is coming from someone who's favorite wrestler is HBK.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I personally thought that Hogan/Vince was terrible, like, truly awful. Better than McMahon/Hart, but still total trash . Apart from that match though, I consider WM 19 to be the best PPV ever.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> 26 had a lot of solid matches, and we expect better than that on the Grandaddy of 'Em All.


Corrected for accuracy.



KingCal said:


> Aye, I too think that a lot of people consider it to be so good/their favourite is because of the atmosphere, and the build up (Raw and SD were both just awesome back then, with ALL the feuds pretty much getting well built).


Rock vs. Austin had an atrocious build.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

17, 19 and 20 are prob my top 3, dont know in what order. They were by far the best for matches, star power and story telling.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I just re-watched WM27 and I must say I didn't enjoy Taker/HHH as much as I did viewing the match live. I still think the storytelling, character portrayals and Undertaker's selling are fantastic but the overall match didn't hold up like the Taker/Michaels matches have on multiple re-watches. I'd say Taker/HHH is a solid **** 1/2 for me. Still a classic.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KingCal said:


> I personally thought that Hogan/Vince was terrible, like, truly awful. Better than McMahon/Hart, but still total trash . Apart from that match though, I consider WM 19 to be the best PPV ever.


Honestly that is one of my favorite Wrestlemania matches ever. Far from the best but as far as sheer markdom goes its pretty damn fun. Enjoy it more than the 2nd Taker/HBK match which is the complete truth, come at me.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Well I enjoyed the Divas table match at TLC 2010 much more than the WWE Championship tables match. So you aren't the only one with way different tastes. 

And am I the only one who feels Jerry Lawler had better WWE Title matches with The Miz than both John Cena and Randy Orton?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Clique said:


> Well I enjoyed the Divas table match at TLC 2010 much more than the WWE Championship tables match. So you aren't the only one with way different tastes.
> 
> And am I the only one who feels Jerry Lawler had better WWE Title matches with The Miz than both John Cena and Randy Orton?


I didn't mind the WM match, but I agree for the most part I agree with that lmao.

And that diva tag table match was actually pretty solid.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Clique said:


> I just re-watched WM27 and I must say I didn't enjoy Taker/HHH as much as I did viewing the match live. I still think the storytelling, character portrayals and Undertaker's selling are fantastic but the overall match didn't hold up like the Taker/Michaels matches have on multiple re-watches. I'd say Taker/HHH is a solid **** 1/2 for me. Still a classic.


I'm almost worried about watching that again on DVD. I was there live and I just know it won't be the same when Undertaker locks in Hell's Gate. Mostly because it won't get me completely by surprise and I won't mark out like a 5 year old kid.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I watched it the other day too and watching it on PPV was much more exciting but that's just because of the near falls. I still really enjoy the match, I just don't get that same feeling I did originally.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

The Clique said:


> And am I the only one who feels Jerry Lawler had better WWE Title matches with The Miz than both John Cena and Randy Orton?


I felt that his match with Lawler at Elimination Chamber was better than any of his matches with either Cena or Orton, unless you count the cage match at Extreme Rules. I can't believe I said that.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Wrestlemania 25*
Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker - *****
Money in the Bank 5 (Ladder Match) - ***3/4
John Cena vs. Big Show vs. Edge - ***1/4
Triple H vs. Randy Orton - **3/4
Chris Jericho vs. Ricky Steamboat/Jimmy Snuka/ Roddy Piper - **3/4
Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Extreme Rules) - **1/2
Rey Mysterio vs. JBL – ¼*
25 Diva Battle Royal – ¼*

Not as good as the previous year and being the 25th one, it was a let down. My rating on Michaels/Taker has gone up to ***** from ****3/4 just a few days ago. The storytelling in the match is brilliant and I now have this match above their Hell in a Cell Match (Still have to watch Mania 26). Money in the Bank was fun and some good spots, although some weren't executed as well as in the previous ones. The rest of the card wasn't outstanding with the 2 main events being let downs.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I love Steamboat's performance in the Jericho/Legends match. That shit was awesome, as was Jericho/Steamboat from that year's Backlash. MITB from that year had alot of new innovative spots that I really liked. Kofi & Shelton stole the show in my eyes and even with a few botches, it was a good ladder match. And then HBK/Taker is just unbelievable. Love the match and the ending was great. It's a shame the rest of this show kinda sucked.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

My bad for the double post...

Fatal Four Way 2010

*Drew McIntyre vs Kofi Kingston - Intercontinental Championship*

This match got quite a bit more time than I expected and it's my favorite McIntyre match to date. These guys both had plenty of time to showcase their skills and put on a great match with plenty of near falls. The ending was a little bitter sweet for me. It was very clever and new for McIntyre to steal the ref's shirt and put it on Long, but at the same time it makes WWE refereeing a bigger joke than it already is. Matt Hardy interfering, while adding to the storyline, was awful just because Matt Hardy is plain awful. Match made Kofi look good and Drew looking good even though he lost. I liked the story in this match quite a bit. - ****1/2*
*
Alicia Fox vs Eve Torres vs Maryse vs Gail Kim - Diva's Championship*

This was one of the better diva matches of 2010 along with the tables match from TLC. Great to see a divas match get a couple extra minutes to showcase three up and coming divas and a very talented veteran. Gail did a great job in this match doing her usual stunts. The submission attempts and near falls were a bit lame and was a little confusing as to what was going on at points. Ya know if Gails pinning Maryse, and Eve is just sitting there watching, that's probably not a good thing. Ending was a nice heel tactic from Alicia to snag the title for her transitional reign until Melina came back. Match was solid for a divas match, but nothing really special - ****

*Chris Jericho vs Evan Bourne*

Jericho's promo before the match was great, like usual. This match was fucking awesome and a great reason as to why Bourne deserves a push. Jericho did an unbelievable job of putting over Bourne and attempting to bring him up to the next level. Bourne getting to the ropes during a very long Walls of Jericho and getting his foot on the rope after the Codebreaker made Bourne look really good. Bourne's usual moveset was incorporated well and that huracanrana he does from the mat to the top rope is amazing. Loved the ending and this is honestly in my top three for 2010. Honestly Jericho and Kane will put over anyone for the company and I respect the shit out of that. - *****1/4*
*
Jack Swagger vs Big Show vs CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio - World Heavyweight Championship*

I had read reviews on this match that said it was very subpar but I completely disagree. The only things that irritated me were the finish and everyone rarely being in the ring at once. Once Show was tossed out twice, he didn't even come back in. The exchanges between Punk, Swagger and Mysterio were great and Big Show didn't hurt the match at all. The ending with Kane and the casket was so ridiculously lame though. And not a fan of Punk running away out of a title match. Overall I liked this alot more than I expected to. - ****1/2*
*
The Miz vs R-Truth - United States Championship*

Didn't expect much out of these two but this exceeded my expectations a little bit. The usual work from both of these guys but it seemed a bit slow and didn't seem to have any emotion to it whatsoever. Crowd was dead as well which didn't help. I also found the ending to be a bit out of nowhere with Miz winning by roll up. I'd have preferred a better ending than that. An okay match and good enough filler for a PPV, nice to at least see the US title being defended. - ****
*
The Hart Dynasty vs The Usos - Six Person Mixed Tag Match*

I still do not understand why they broke Kidd and Smith up. They were a pretty solid tag team and this match was pretty good. Usos really aren't that bad of a tag team either. This is the usual tag match philosophy where the small face gets pummeled by the heels but then he makes the hot tag to Natalya. After a big spot from Kidd to the outside, Natalya and Tamina go at it in the ring. Tamina attempts a diving splash to at least have a potential finisher but misses. Natalya finishes her off with a spinning clothesline for the win. Not too bad of a match but the crowd was absolutely dead. Assuming one of the reasons the Usos got buried. - ***1/4*

*John Cena vs Sheamus vs Randy Orton vs Edge - WWE Championship*

The crowd finally woke up for this one with one of the loudest and longest "Let's go Cena/Cena Sucks" duels I've ever heard. Didn't really have many problems with the bulk of this match as I enjoy the wrestling in fatal four ways, even if spotty at times. At times, everyone got good offense in and Sheamus pushing the ref to stop the count was a solid move to keep the match alive. The ending was unlike one I've ever really seen to end a show. Nexus beating down Edge and primarily Cena with Sheamus sneaking in and stealing the title. The beatdown then continues on Cena while Sheamus celebrates. Nexus run after Sheamus to end the show. Thought this was a little too weird of an ending to send the fans home but I understand the significance of it, making the Nexus dominant enough to end a championship match and take out the top dogs of Raw. Nexus chasing Sheamus also showed that Nexus wasn't just against the faces. Good match overall, but a weird ending. - ****1/2*

This show greatly exceeded what I had expected it to be. Loved the opener and both of the big championship matches but Bourne/Jericho stole the show. This is the format of WWE PPVs that I enjoy the most. Six title matches (Not 100% sure if the tag belts were on the line in the 6 man tag) and each match was given a solid amount of time.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

KingCal said:


> I could say something similar about WM 17 though. Outside of Undertaker/HHH and the Main Event, there isn't much else to the show imo.


As you pointed out, it's the atmosphere too. Personally, it's my own involvement and emotional investment also. Except the main event, WrestleMania 26 just didn't cut it for me. It's the same for WrestleManias 25 and 27, except 25 and 27 are even worse than 26. The under card matches at 'Mania X-Seven (Angle/Benoit, Undertaker/Hunter, TLC II) are better than the under-card matches at WrestleMania 26. I was more interested in watching Vince/Shane than watching Jericho/Edge honestly.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I admit that I wasn't that interested in a few matches at WM 26, but I just had a blast watching the show, and personally thought a lot of the matches were better than the majority if the WM 27 card.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Does anyone know what's going to be on the best of nitro dvd set?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The best part of Hulk Hogan vs. Mr. McMahon from WrestleMania XIX is the bit when Vince looks like a fucking serial killer with the blood over his face and the giant smirk, peering over the ring apron. The match isn't horrible but it's not a classic, I LOVED Vince's leg drop but that's about it. ***** 

Vince vs. HBK is far, far better. Vince takes some fucking beating in this match, and kudos to him for taking the Trash Can/Table/Ladder/Diving HBK bump. Can't imagine what it was like just waiting for HBK to hit. Must have been shitting himself. ****3/4*


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

King Kenny said:


> Does anyone know what's going to be on the best of nitro dvd set?


Not the ACTUAL best matches of Nitro, that's for sure...

Oh, and here's the listings . http://www.silvervision.co.uk/products/The-Very-Best-of-WCW-Nitro-DVD-3-Discs.html



Mr. Jackson™ said:


> The best part of Hulk Hogan vs. Mr. McMahon from WrestleMania XIX is *the bit when Vince looks like a fucking serial killer with the blood over his face and the giant smirk, peering over the ring apron.* The match isn't horrible but it's not a classic, I LOVED Vince's leg drop but that's about it. *****
> 
> Vince vs. HBK is far, far better. Vince takes some fucking beating in this match, and kudos to him for taking the Trash Can/Table/Ladder/Diving HBK bump. Can't imagine what it was like just waiting for HBK to hit. Must have been shitting himself. ****3/4*


THAT was fucking awesome. Along with Piper showing up, it was the only good thing about the match imo. :lmao at Mr Andenndy (Anderson + Kennedy for those confused at that ) trying to replicate it the other week on TNA .


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah yeah, double post and whatnot. Blame it on the lack of activity in here... .

*Sting Vs Vader - The Feud Disc 1 (available from meeee for £5 )*

*Sting vs Vader (Power Hour, 15/2/1992)*

Got a 4 disc Sting Vs Vader Feud comp a week ago, decided to give it a watch and review everything on it. Its only 4 discs so I might have a shot at actually finishing it .

Vader is his usual cocky self at the beginning, claiming that Sting can’t move him. He then proceeds to pummel Sting for a moment before Sting fired back and levels him with a clothesline! Vader rolls out and Sting follows, which ends up being a mistake as Vader crushes him right in front of a group of little kids who are no doubt Sting fans. LOL. I hope they cried.

The better part of this match is what you would expect; plenty of Vader demolishing his opponent. I don’t think I could tire of Vader killing people. Sting goes for a scoop slam near the end of the match, but Vader just stands there and doesn’t move, then grabs Sting for a suplex to show his power, only to be reversed and gets launched by Sting and a German Suplex!!!

The match ends up on the outside, where Vader runs into the ring post and Sting gets back in the ring to win via countout.

Short sub 10 minute TV match, but really good and a nice taste of what is to come later on from these two.

*Rating: **3/4*


*Sting - Vader confrontation (Power Hour, 21/3/1992)*

After a Sting match, Vader comes in to kill Sting. Sting uses a chair on Vader who just looks at Sting as if he was stupid. Sting runs up the ropes and dives off, only to get caught in a powerslam and then a splash. Man, if Vader killing someone as overrated as Sting doesn’t make you a fan of the guy, then you should just die now because your life isn’t going to get any better. MOAR destruction of Sting, including a spash from the second rope, before the babyface locker room empties to make the save. Figured I’d talk about all the non matches on this set too as I’m sure they all have implications on future matches and shit. There is also an interview the week later that isn’t listed but rather thrown onto the end of this beat down segment. Vader just tells Sting that he fears no man and feels no pain, but Sting will experience pain when they get into the ring next time.


*Vader vs Marcus Bagwell (Power Hour, 18/4/1992)*

BUFF do do do do do do DADDY!

Yeah, Vader kills the kid. I don’t think ANYONE (and if anyone else can think of an answer other than Vader for this, please, pleeease tell me) can have squash matches as good as Vader. His offence is just so amazing during them that instead of a low rating like “1/4*” for them like I have done so many times in the past for various squash matches, Vader can have * squash matches or better. Maybe I’m biased, but man, Vader killing anyone for 2 minutes is greater than most current main eventers PPV matches.

Oh, and Jesse singing on Commentary after Vader sets him up for a second rope splash:

“Bye bye Roookie, so long rooooookie” 

After the match Sting comes out to save Bagwell from more pain, and Vader challenges Sting to get in the ring. Vader jumps him the moment he gets in there, but Sting fights back and actually sends Vader packing!

LMFAO at JR after the match when he talks about what’s coming up next, and mentions Missy. This is his face: *edit: pic was deleted. bah*

*Rating: **


*Sting Interview (WCWSN, 27/6/1992)*

Not just one interview here, but multiple from Sting over a couple of weeks. Nothing worth noting. He just talks about how he knows Vader is a threat but he isn’t letting his little Stingers down.


*Sting vs Vader (Great American Bash, 12/7/1992)*

Already watched, reviewed and rated this, so fuck doing it again lol.

My first Vader/Sting match :mark:. Shame it’s not their first one together . But that isn't on the Vader set anyway, so fuck it. EDIT: Yey, it’s on the Sting Vs Vader set. And I saw it. And it was gooood.

Vader starts things off by clubbing Sting in the corner over and over again despite the referee's attempt to get him out lol. Sting runs into Vader with a clothesline and just bounces off.

But the World Champ isn't going to give up, and after missing a Vader Splash in the corner, Sting hits a missive back suplex, then follows up with a couple of clotheslines, with the second sending Vader over the ropes! Vader may be big and powerful, but Sting is establishing himself as the World Champion who can perhaps beat anyone put in front of him.

Sting keeps his advantage for a little while, and throws Vader around with some right hands, a dropkick, and a huge suplex from the apron to the inside! Vader doesn't seem to understand what is going on, because he is supposed to be the big powerful monster, yet he is getting bounced around!

Its not his strength that finally puts the big man in the driving seat, but his weight. Sting goes for a sunset flip, Vader sits on him, and the champ is in real trouble!

Interesting to see Vader completely change his game plan from trying to pummel Sting at the start of the match (which didn't go as well as he planned) to grounding him and even locking in Sting's own Scorpion Death Lock! Then when Sting is in trouble, Vader can afford to go back to what brought him to the dance; power and brutal, stiff shots.

Sting's comeback is ok, nothing spectacular, but nice and focused with shots to the head, and then a great display of power with a Samoan Drop and then a German Suplex! Had the referee not been knocked down by Sting just before the German, Vader might have been beat!!!

:lmao at Sting. He goes for a Stinger Splash, but Vader is bent over backwards in the corner (LOL). Sting flies in for the splash... and goes head first into ring post, causing him to be almost knocked out as well as bleeding. Vader then powerbombs Sting to finish him off, and we have a NEW champion!

Good match here. Nothing amazing, but still good and worth everyone's time to watch. Sting hitting the ring post was kinda retarded though, made Sting look stupid in defeat because he knocked himself out from doing his signature move .

*Rating: ***1/4*


*Sting Interview (WCWSN, 25/7/1992)*

He’s just lost the world title, so hey, let’s talk to him! He makes excuses as to why he’s so stupid as to hit his head on the ring post going for his signature move that he’s hit a billion times before. Aside from trying to not make himself look stupid (and failing tbh), he does a good job of explaining the rest of the match and whatnot, and makes me want to see a rematch reaaal bad.


*Sting, Steiners & Ivan Koloff vs Vader, Rick Rude, Jake Roberts & Super Invader (2/9/1992)*

Elimination style baby!

Any match with Vader getting overhead belly to belly suplexed deserves to be considered for my top 100 .

Rick and Scott dominate for a little while, taking out Vader then Super Invader, before Rude makes a blind take and decks Scotty Steiner and brings control to his team. There isn’t a lengthy FIP segment from Scott, which I guess is ok right now as its elimination rules and with 8 minutes left nobody has been eliminated yet lol.

Oh hey, Koloff is in the match. Oh hey, Koloff gets eliminated. LOL. Thanks for coming Ivan.

Sting gets revenge by eliminating Super Invader less than a minute later. That’s it, get the trash out of the way so we can have a decent match.

HOLY FUCKING SHIT at the German from Rick to Vader. I’m not sure if Vader even jumped on that one; Steiner just fucking THREW him and he went flying. I’ve seen Rey take German’s with less air time that THAT.

With some of the dead weight gone, Rick Steiner takes a beating for a couple of minutes which is probably about as long as you are gonna get for a control segment in this match given the time it’s got and the amount of people in there needing to be eliminated.

Scott Steiner gets eliminated in the most BULLSHIT way... DQ’d for coming off the top rope. But at least it was during a Doomsday Device attempt (on VADER).

With just a few minutes left things get crazy and Sting ends up being the last man on his team. Vader gets DQ’s for coming off the top rope too (my god what a dumb fucking rule), where he crushes Sting AND Rude (by accident), leaving Jake alone to DDT Sting for the win!

Was hoping for more here, but they didn’t get enough time given all the men involved, which lead to some shitty eliminations and more craziness than good old TAG~! Action. Still can’t complain too much, it was boatloads of fun.

*Rating: **1/2*


*Sting & Ron Simmons vs. Vader & Rick Rude (WCWSN, 5/12/1992)*

So this match is to build to Starrcade, where Rude will face Simmons for the belt and Vader will take on Sting again.

Some real nice exchanges between Rude and Simmons in the early going. The spot where Simmons goes for a clothesline that probably had all of his power behind, and Rude ducks and looks like he just escaped death is awesome. Nice way to set up the whole power game of Simmons vs the quickness of Rude leading into the PPV match.

Once Rude tags out, it looks like we might get Vader Vs Simmons... but nope; Simmons tags out straight away to let Sting get him some of his Starrcade opponent, which leads to some even better exchanges between Sting and Vader. Nice that we are getting to see 2 separate matches here but also a little odd to give so much away just before a PPV rather than keeping everyone away from their Starrcade opponent and then building to 2 of them getting in the ring at the same time.

After some Starrcade teasers and shit, Sting takes a turn at being the FIP and Vader and Rude do a great job of wearing him down, while Sting sticks to selling the beating for a while rather than trying to body press slam everyone in sight over and over again lol.

Luckily Sting makes a hot tag to Simmons rather than making a giant comeback himself (I HATE Sting’s comebacks btw), and Simmons charging in and levelling Vader with clotheslines is awesome.

Nice finish with Rude getting a big win going into the PPV, but through cheating so Simmons doesn’t look weak. Great stuff here.

*Rating: ***1/4*


*Video Package (WCWSN, 19/12/1992)*

Just a video package going back to February where the feud started, and showing everything that happened between them. Not a video masterpiece like we see today, but it showed all the important shit that you need to see, including some shit not on this disc as a segment or something.


*Sting vs Vader (Starrcade, 28/12/1992)*

This match is to decide the King of Cable. Ummm... the fuck is that? 

Sting tries to gain the early advantage, but ends up either being as effective as The Rock trying to entertaining me or just gets run over by Vader. But one rolling kick from Sting takes Vader down finally, and Sting keeps the momentum going by knocking him down a few more times, sending him to the outside and diving over the ropes to get to him. Nice burst of offence from the Stinger as he tries to keep the big man down.

We then get some, well, heel hope spots I guess is the best way to describe them lol, with Vader cutting Sting off, then losing the advantage again, then cutting Sting off again before getting DDT’d into the mat or something as Sting remains in control. Vader doesn’t know what to think or even what to do, so he goes to the outside to take a break, and it pays off as Sting follows him, goes for a Stinger Splash and as usual, he flies ribs first into the guardrail. How many times does he do that lol? I know plenty of guys have a particular way of setting up their own FIP segment, but I gotta say, I kinda hate Sting’s lol. Just another thing I can’t stand when it comes to the guy.

So with Sting hurt, it’s time for Vader to go all VADER~! on Sting. Monstrous clotheslines, epic rights and lefts, and plenty of splashes too.

Speaking of rights and lefts, around 15 minutes in Vader turns the match into a boxing match, and good god does he ever cave the shit out of Sting’s face. Perhaps the best example of Vader being a great puncher.

Sting takes all the punches like a champ, and similar to the Steamboat match from ’93, Sting seems to be taking the “Rocky” approach to fighting the bigger, stronger opponent. Sure, it’s not as good as when Steamboat did it, but considering my contempt for Sting it’s still a really great part of the match.

Finish sees Sting catch Vader coming off the ropes into a powerslam for the 3 count. Not really a fan of the ending tbh, but the rest of the match was great. Definitely better than their GAB match, and should stay on my list. Might drop as I watch more stuff, but it’s likely to remain.

*Rating: ***3/4*

Disc 1 over and done with. Just ignore the ":mark:" (a smiley that isn't on this forum) and any talk of a spot on my top 100 list, that has nothing to do with anything here .


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Loving the Reviews King! I guess I'll add some activity to the mix.

Smackdown had one of my favorite matches of the year! I don't want to spoil for anyone waiting to watch on the DVR, but here's My Review (Smackdown 5/27)


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I recently watched Wrestling's Highest Flyers so here are my ratings

Wrestling’s Highest Flyers
Disc One
10:35 Ricky Steamboat VS Flyin Brian - ***
9:17 Evan Bourne VS Zack Ryder - **1/2
8:41 Jimmy Snuka VS Samu - *1/2
10:08 Juventud, Garza & Lizard jr. VS La Parka, Psychosis & Villano IV - **3/4
11:43 Shelton Benjamin VS Shawn Michaels - ***1/2
13:50 Ultimo Dragon VS Rey Mysterio - ***1/4
15:39 Eddie Guerrero VS Dean Malenko - ***1/4
13:17 Ultimo Dragon VS Psychosis - ***
6:00 Chavo Guerrero VS Jamie Noble - *3/4

Disc Two
12:56 Chris Jericho VS Ultimo Dragon - **3/4
9:28 1-2-3 Kid VS Hakushi - **1/2
9:50 John Morrison VS Tyson Kidd - **1/2
22:30 Edge & Christian VS Hardys VS Dudleys - ***3/4
6:14 Super Crazy VS Tajiri VS Little Guido - **1/4
15:27 Flyin Brian VS Alex Wright - **
11:43 The Great Muta VS Sting - ***
6:16 Rob Van Dam VS Jerry Lynn - **
3:30 Hardys VS Kai En Tai - *1/4

Disc Three
18:17 Shawn Michaels VS Vader - ***
30:01 2 Cold Scorpio VS Sabu - **3/4
8:44 Kofi Kingston VS Christian - **1/4
10:12 Taka Michinoku VS Pantera - **1/2
7:13 Lita VS Trish Stratus - **1/4
14:40 Sabu VS Rob Van Dam - **
11:39 Jeff Hardy VS Umaga - **3/4
13:51 Eddie Guerrero VS Rey Mysterio - ****
15:28 Juventud Guerrera VS Billy Kidman - **1/2

Overall: 9/10 - The best match quality out of any WWE set I have seen in its entirety so far. Only a couple of matches were not that good and I got through the set easily. I also had not seen most of the matches which was nice as well.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Sting Vs Vader - The Feud Disc 2*

*Sting & Dustin Rhodes vs Vader, Barry Windham & Paul Orndorff – Clash of the Champions XXII 13/01/1993*

THUNDERCAGE~!

Starts off with Windham and Rhodes going at it, and we get some ok stuff from them, but it’s just there to start the match off really. Sting tags in and starts Press Slamming Windham, so Vader tags himself in and almost dares Sting to come at him and try to press slam HIM.

Some nice stuff between Sting and Vader, which is obviously the focal point of the match anyway, with Vader being champ and hating Sting and all. Some nice face caving blows from Vader, and Sting even goes nuts in the corner beating the shit out of Vader.

Wait... did Vader just... yeah, he did. Vader just did that turnbuckle bump that Flair does. And he landed on the apron and when Sting came charging towards him, levelled him with a belly splash thing. And then does the belly splash thing off the ropes. DIE STING!!! 

With Sting down and hurting, the heels go to work on him to try and win the match. Sting takes the beating very well, but I’m basically expecting him to superman up any time now...

More awesomeness from Vader, setting Sting up for a press slam, but instead of dropping him down like normal, Vader launches the Stinger in the air and catching him with a shot to the ribs! Take THAT, you press slamming cunt!

Dustin gets the hot tag, and while he’s all fired up and taking out everyone, Cactus Jack shows up and gets in the cage to gain revenge for something I probably should already know about but never did get around to watching that Orndorff/Cactus match...

Apparently Cactus is now legally part of Sting and Dustin’s team... because he gets the win lol.

This, was fun. And good. Pointless being in a cage because it didn’t come into play once... it was just a small obstacle for Cactus to overcome to get into the match lol. But anyway, yeah, this was good, and I was VERY surprised that Sting didn’t superman up at any time! He took a great beating, sold it well, made the tag finally and didn’t jump back into the action like nothing happened. Vader was awesome too, and Dustin/Windham were solid too. Orndorff was... well he was there for the finish.

*Rating: ***1/4*


*Sting Interview Saturday Night - 23/01/1993*

Lol, thought this was a repeat of an interview on disc 1, as he was making his excuses again as to why he was a retard at the end of GAB. But then they talk about the rematch at Starrcade so it’s obviously not a repeat lol.


*Sting & Dustin Rhodes vs Vader & Barry Windham – Saturday Night 30/01/1993*

This has potential to be pretty awesome.

Sting and Windham lock up, and Sting backs Windham into a corner and breaks nice and clean. They lock up again, and Windham backs Sting into a corner and breaks nice and cle... PUNCHES HIM IN THE FACE. Lol. He gets his though, when Sting fires back and tags in Dustin too, and both men beat the hell out of Windham until the World Champ gets in and KILLS Dustin DEAD.

Nice tag work from Vader and Windham as they totally destroy poor Dustin. All of his little comeback attempts are nicely done and not all superman like Sting tends to do (man, I should leave Sting alone for a change lol...).

Sting gets the hot tag and all hell breaks loose! Dustin and Race end up getting into it on the outside while Vader charges in and helps Windham take down Sting, then goes to save his manager from that evil Dustin Rhodes who no doubt attacked him for no reason!

Vader and Windham don’t care about the win though, as they end up getting DQ’d when Windham and Race hold Sting for Vader to whip him with the leather strap that will be used in their upcoming PPV bout!

Awesome stuff, just a great tag match. Sure, the end is a DQ but nobody NEEDED the win here as it was mainly about further building the Sting/Vader feud, so I liked the finish. Yet another match I could easily add to my list if I don’t manage to find 100 matches lol.

*Rating: ***1/4*


*Sting & Ron Simmons vs Vader & Paul Orndorff – Worldwide 07/02/1993*

Vader and Orndorff want to take out Sting and Simmons before they can get in the ring, but Simmons ain’t having none of it, and picks up the steel steps ready to level anyone who gets in his way.

Basic power stuff from Simmons in the beginning, but the crowd are behind him anyway. He makes Orndorff look like a little bitch, then tags in Sting as Vader gets tagged in, but not before hitting a huge Spinebuster on Vader, just because he can lol.

Sting shows his power on Vader too, hitting a suplex, then tags Simmons back in, and the match takes a turn for the worst for the babyfaces as Simmons runs shoulder first into the turnbuckle and the heels behind to pick it apart.

With the match not having all that much time, Simmons doesn’t play the FIP for long before Sting gets the hot tag and goes back to powering Vader around. Unfortunately while this is happening, Simmons gets a piledriver on the floor, and the match ends in a DQ once again when the leather stap comes into play! This time though, Sting is ready for it and uses it himself on Race before Vader makes the save and proceeds to hang Sting with the strap.

Another nice tag match, shorter than the previous one and not nearly as good, but a fun and solid match nonetheless. 

*Rating: **1/4*


*White Castle of Fear Mini-Movie*

LMFAO, how could I NOT talk about this? Probably not as well known as the Beach Blast movie, but it’s just as hilarious... and unbelievably WEIRD. A bunch of women in a cave, a midget with an eye patch... and Sting still wearing his sunglasses. Vader brought him to “play the game”... which is a tug of war with a leather strap over some fire... which eventually just breaks the strap just as Sting is about to DIE. I’m not making this up either. IT EXISTED DAMMIT!


*Sting vs Vader - SuperBrawl III 21/02/1993*

Lights Out Non Sanctioned Strap Match. Not sure what the “lights out” part is though. Oh, and its NON TITLE as well.

Vader comes out with a fucking barbarian robe thing (barbarian robe.... “playing the game” at White Castle... hmmm...) and he truly looks the MAN.

Match starts off really well, with Vader getting into Sting’s head by easily controlling Sting with the strap, all the while Sting is unable to do anything to Vader. But then it’s way too early imo when Sting fires back and just starts to run through Vader likes he’s nothing for about 5 minutes straight, and even attempts to touch all 4 corners... from the OUTSIDE which is even more retarded than Sting not being able to hit his finishing move right at GAB. 

Thankfully though Vader DOES get another chance to pummel the shit out of Sting, and the match takes a turn for the better. I know I don’t like Sting, and I TRY to be unbiased in his matches so I don’t hate on them for simply having him in them, but good god Sting is awful on offence half the time, and the other half he’s just downright retarded with what he does lol. Makes it even worse when the formula against a guy like Vader is so easy; let him pummel the shit out of you, sell as well as you can, get in some hope spots, and then make the big comeback and go into the finish. Hell, it’s a basic match formula for anyone. And while I love when people change shit up, Sting’s just horrible at it because what he changes ends up sucking.

Ok, enough ranting on Sting, back to the match. Luckily things are sticking to a nice basic formula, and with Vader’s offence it can make a match against anyone at the very least GOOD. Sting sells, gets in the hope spots... so yeah, god knows why he had to go on a retard spree 5 or so minutes ago...

Vader keeps wearing down Sting, going for the win a few times but the Stinger is always managing to break it, and so Vader goes back to pummelling him. After a while, Sting sees an opportunity to use Vader’s momentum against him, so when Vader pulls Sting towards him, Sting makes sure to fly towards the champ with his foot colliding with Vader’s face!

Sting uses this chance to fire back one more time, and gets the big man up onto his shoulders, and hits 3 turnbuckles! The ref is knocked down at some point though, and Sting trips over him on his way to the 4th turnbuckle! LOL, no win for you Stinger!

In the end, Vader’s size and power get him the win.

Aside from Sting’s pure retardedness at points in the match, this was really good. Probably on par with their GAB match, and definitely a step below their Starrcade match that remains their best match together so far.

*Rating: ***1/4*


*Masters of the Powerbomb Press Conference*

Another cheesy movie like segment WCW put together during this time, showing the union of Sid and Vader as the Masters of the Powerbomb, and giving Sting and Bulldog the chance to retire before the Powerbomb them to hell or something.


*Sting, Bulldog & Dustin Rhodes Interview - 12/06/1993*

Basically just these 3 men not wanting to retire at the request of Sid and Vader.


*Big Van Vader, Sid Vicious, & Rick Rude Vs Dustin Rhodes, Sting, & Davey Boy Smith – Clash of the Champions XXIII 16/06/1993*

Sting goes all “babyface shine” at the start of the match, taking it to Rude. He picks him up and throws him into Vader and Sid who catch him and throw him back, but Sting moves! Rude is launched back onto the mat, and about 20 seconds later ends up accidentally getting splashed by Vader too!

Sid then comes in to take a turn at looking foolish, taking a shot to the groin and a couple of clotheslines lol.

He quickly takes out and Vader ends up in the ring with Dustin... and Dustin pummels VADER in the corner! Holy shit! Holy shit again at a suplex to Vader!

Awesome seeing the babyfaces this fired up and hitting some great offence too. The heels, especially Vader and Sid, do a wonderful job of taking it all despite being much bigger.

One massive clothesline from the world champ turns the tide though, and Dustin finds himself on the worse end of a beating. With Dustin down and hurt, Rude wants a tag so he can get him some of his current nemesis.

Dustin continues to take a beating from all 3 of his opponents, but gets a great hope spot with a powerslam on Vader who was coming off the top rope! He keeps the momentum going by countering a Tombstone attempt from Rude, and makes the tag to Sting but the referee doesn’t see it!

Sting and Davey Boy decide “fuck it” and come into the ring anyway to go after the Masters of the Powerbomb, but it doesn’t go well. Sting splashes himself into the guardrail, Sid takes care of Davey, and Vader knocks Dustin out with Rude’s briefcase for the win!

Mega fun 6 man that seems way shorter than it actually is. Won’t throw a vote its way, but it was great to watch.

*Rating: ****


*Masters of the Powerbomb Interview – Saturday Night 19/06/1993*

They are begging for Sting and Bulldog to retire once again before they hurt them.


*Beach Blast Mini-Movie*

Some pretty terrific acting here, especially from Bulldog. Him running through the water was top notch too, but not as great as the reaction from the people on the beach who think Sting and Bulldog have been blown up...

Awful, truly awful all the way, but funny as FUCK. Why WCW thought this was a good idea I will never know.


*Vader & Sid vs Larry Santo & Todd Zane – Saturday Night - 03/07/1993*

Masters of the Powerbomb in a squash match? Awesome .

Wow, definitely didn’t expect THIS. Santo and Zane find an opening and just go to town on Vader, and then turn their attention to Sid, forcing the Masters of the Powerbomb to back away and lose via countout!

:lmao as if. Santo and Zane get destroyed. Fun.

*Rating: **


*Sting & British Bulldog vs. Rip Rogers & Gary Nations – Saturday Night 10/07/1993*

Well, the heels got their chance for a squash, best gives the faces their chance to shine too.

Lol, Nations and Rogers both look fucking HUGE (tall)! Guess the heels get two small guys to look more evil and bully-ish, while the babyfaces get to look more impressive by beating 2 guys bigger than them. Not fair! Vader and Sid should Powerbomb whoever booked this shit! 

Not as good or as fun at the MOTP squash.

*Rating: 1/4**


*Sid Interview - 17/07/1993*

Just some build up to the Beach Blast tag match.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Edge vs Cena - Summerslam 2006*

I watched their Unforgiven rematch in Toronto last week, and the hometown crowd really put a smile on my face. They didn't care that Edge was a heel, every single Canucklehead got behind their hometown boy. And Edge got misty eyed, it was really nice to see.

I load this match up expecting the same for Cena. Oh how I was wrong. The Boston crowd sounded like a less passionate Toronto. They even got a very hearty Cena sucks chant going on while Cena was laid out on the arena floor. And I thought bloody hell, he does not look happy. Not one bit. And Edge is in the ring noticing this, tries to get some heel heat on himself by using a taunt. They cheer it.

Sorry, it just amazed me. It really did. Poor bastard.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

The Clique said:


> Well I enjoyed the Divas table match at TLC 2010 much more than the WWE Championship tables match. So you aren't the only one with way different tastes.
> 
> And am I the only one who feels Jerry Lawler had better WWE Title matches with The Miz than both John Cena and Randy Orton?


*That Divas table match was awesome, much much better than the WWE Title match.

Definitely preferred Lawler/Miz to Orton/Miz both at Elimination Chamber and the TLC match on Raw. I'd take them both over Cena @ Mania, probably only the TLC match over the Cena match on Raw though.*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Miz/Cena on Raw was good but you couldn't pay me to re-watch their PPV matches.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Orton/Christian - Over The Limit 2011: ****1/2
It's safe to say that Christian is the best in-ring performer in the WWE right now and this match was probably his best ever. For the last 2 years, Christian has been able to get the best out of just about anyone he has worked with and what we got was Orton's best performance as a face. I've been saying that the WWE always has great face/face matches and this was one of them. The crowd was really into this, especially towards the end as it could have went either way. It was back-and-forth and non-stop throughout. I liked the story that was told here with Christian being more prepared for this match than when he lost the title and I liked the callback to their previous match when Christian avoided the RKO in mid-air, which was how Orton defeated Christian on SmackDown. As I touched on earlier, the last few minutes were brilliant. It could have went either way and there were several exciting near-falls, including Christian countering the punt with a spear. So yeah, I loved this match from beginning to end and it's my favorite match of the year so far.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> I recently watched Wrestling's Highest Flyers so here are my ratings
> 
> Wrestling’s Highest Flyers
> Disc One
> ...


Seriously? That match was one of the best on the entire DVD set.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Rey/Eddie match ratings from their 05 Fued?

Only remember their Wrestlemania match and the cage match, which were both good but could have been much better.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Ethan619 said:


> Rey/Eddie match ratings from their 05 Fued?
> 
> Only remember their Wrestlemania match and the cage match, which were both good but could have been much better.


WM - Probably around * for me. Hate it. Worst Eddie match ever. Only Eddie match I hate.
Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio (Judgment Day 5/22/05) - ****
Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio (SD! 6/23/05) - ****1/2
Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio (GAB 7/24/05) - ****
Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio (Ladder match) (Summerslam 8/21/05) - ***1/4
Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio (Cage match) (SD! 9/9/05) - ***3/4

Despite having the SD match rated the highest, my _favourite_ match from the series was GAB. Fapable storytelling.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks. I didn't mind the Wrestlemania match, although there were a few really poor spots in it. Will have to watch the others as it seems like they were all good to great.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Had Eddie turned heel by the JD match?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

He turns at the end of the JD match.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

natey2k4 said:


> Seriously? That match was one of the best on the entire DVD set.


I thought it was decent but I just never fully got into it. What rating would you give it?


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> I thought it was decent but I just never fully got into it. What rating would you give it?


I'll watch it again today but I have it at ***1/2. 

There were a few sloppy moments from Wright which was expected since he had only been wrestling a short while but Pillman made sure to cover them the best he could. Most of the moves were exciting (especially at the time), there were plenty of nearfalls, the crowd was into it, and most importantly a veteran put over a new young star and made him look great.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

KingCal said:


> He turns at the end of the JD match.


He turned a few weeks before the match. Don't you remember that attack and the promo that followed? "He wanted a fight! I gave him a fight!... Do you think that makes me... HAPPY?!"


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Chiller88 said:


> He turned a few weeks before the match. Don't you remember that attack and the promo that followed? "He wanted a fight! I gave him a fight!... Do you think that makes me... HAPPY?!"


That was one of the most intense, creepiest, and best promos I've ever seen. Guerrero had me glued to the TV with that performance. Just the way he looked like he had been consumed or possessed by evil was kind of frightening almost. He was literally shivering with rage and I could sense envy and his frustrating at Mysterio always getting the best of him. I'd say it's one of the best heel promos of the last decade.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

The Clique said:


> That was one of the most intense, creepiest, and best promos I've ever seen. Guerrero had me glued to the TV with that performance. Just the way he looked like he had been consumed or possessed by evil was kind of frightening almost. He was literally shivering with rage and I could sense envy and his frustrating at Mysterio always getting the best of him. I'd say it's one of the best heel promos of the last decade.


Exactly. Eddie made that feud epic, even during that whole nonsense with Dominic. That promo in particular is probably in my top 3 favorite promos ever. I remember there was a segment when Eddie just came to the ring with his mask, looked at it for bit, dropped it, stepped on it, and just walked out of the ring without saying a word. They say actions speak louder than words and I think that made the feud more emotional. I loved how the feud ended too with Eddie finally pinning Rey in that cage match. I mean, just the way he did as he could have escaped, but decided to Frog Splash him and pin him. Rey may have won that whole custody battle part of the feud, but in the end, Eddie finally pinned Rey, which was what the whole feud was about in the first place. Brilliant storytelling.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Does anyone know what exactly are they including on the extras for the Extreme Rules Blu Ray regarding The Rock's birthday? It says his celebration is included but surely it's not the entire episode of RAW is it?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It should only includes Rock's segments, Cena vs. Miz, and the R-Truth segment, absolutely nothing else.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, now you can relive all the excitement of the Rock's birthday.

maybe I should buy it and give it to KingCal


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I for one have not gotten enough of the Rock yet. As long as he continues to be more entertaining and charismatic than anyone else on the roster, full-time and part-time, I'll keep loving him.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I used to love The Rock but I have no desire to see him doing the same thing he did 7 years ago. It was good for the nostalgia but hopefully there'll be something new by the time he shows up next Mania. I'd genuinely rather see Hogan on my screen, based off his 2011 appearances in TNA, than The Rock.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Would LOVE to see Hollywood Rock come back for WrestleMania but it wont happen sadly.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'd love for The Rock to show up often and be more entertaining than everyone else. Unfortunately he's never been that guy to me, even in his "prime" or whatever . Also, screw you Redeadening .

@whoevercorrectedmeearlieriforgetwhoitwasexactlyandamtoolazytoscrollupwardsnow, I could have sworn Eddie didn't turn heel until the JD match, but maybe I think that because of how the match ended lol.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

So, was the Eddie/Rey cage match the final match in their feud? I don't think I've ever seen it :O

Where can i find it?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Its on the 3 disc Eddie DVD and the SD 10th Anniversary DVD too.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

KingCal said:


> Its on the 3 disc Eddie DVD and the SD 10th Anniversary DVD too.


I have both sets so I must've seen it :s

Think I'll give that a watch shortly.

On another note, I should be receiving the Royal Rumble 2011 blu ray in the mail tomorrow, as well as the new Eddie Vedder live DVD. What a good day


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

That rules about the Royal Rumble 2011 DVD! That was my favorite PPV of the year so far (is Rumble always?). I watched Superstars for once this week. Figured I'd post it in here for anyone on the fence about streaming it off the WWE website.

WWE Superstars 5/26 Review


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

RR is usually always my fav PPV of the year... yet it takes me at least a year to buy the sodding DVD for whatever reason (yet I tend to pre-order WM, even if its shit *cough*WM 25*cough*) . Might just wait now because SilverVision will probably have it on sale at some point, probably around the 2012 RR lol.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Reading this thread reminded me how awesome the Eddie/Rey feud was, even with the whole son custody stuff. Just check out this promo.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Rey Jr. v Eddie Guerrero may be one of the 10 most epic wrestling feuds of my lifetime. 

Raw 5/30 Review


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I think eddie's official heel turn was the tag w/ Rey vs. MNM on SmackDown April 28th. Rey gets thrown into him or something and Eddie takes the wrong way and walks out on the match. Then he has a promo before JDay where he says "I will have you life" or something.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Watch the matches from the Rey/Eddie feud and it was great. Most of the matches were great and the character and storytelling by Eddie was brilliant.

Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero (Wrestlemania 21) - ***1/4
Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero (Judgment Day 2005) - ****
Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown, 23/5/2005) - ****
Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero (Great American Bash 2005) - ****
Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero (Ladder Match) (Summerslam 2005) - ***
Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero (Cage Match) (Smackdown, 9/9/2005) - ***1/4


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Since I'm such a nice guy (I am too, you fuck!), http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6PJ8G14J

Eddie Guerrero Vs Rey Mysterio - Australia April 8th 2005

IMO this should have been the WM match... not that piece of shit that actually WAS the WM match that I hate so much .


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Which state was that in? I think I went to an event(s) in 2005.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Just had a look, it was Melbourne.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Will download that and give it a watch. Rating for it?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Think I gave it ***1/4.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*WRESTLEMANIA 26 REVIEW​*
*Unified Tag Team Championship
R-Truth and John Morrison vs. ShowMiz*
Good choice to start the show but wasn’t given enough time. I enjoyed the ending though and it was surprising as I thought the match would be given more time.
Match Rating: *1/2

*Randy Orton vs. Ted DiBiase vs. Cody Rhodes*
Really couldn’t get into the match. Very predictable and not enjoyable but it was needed to end this feud.
Match Rating: *1/2

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Always enjoy the Money in the Bank matches and this was going to be a good one with the superstars involved. I remember watching this match live and having no idea who would win which I liked. Nice spot where Kingston used the ladders as stilts and tried to climb them. I thought this was one of the better Money in the Bank matches and most of the spots were executed well and were innovative. 
Match Rating: ****

*Triple H vs. Sheamus*
Good match that made Sheamus look strong although it would have been good for him to go over to really cement his main event status. 
Match Rating: ***

*Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk*
Really good match for the time it was given. If this was given 5-10 minutes more I could have seen this getting ****+ stars from me.
Match Rating: ***1/4

*Bret Hart vs. Vince McMahon (No Holds Barred) *
A match that needed to be short if it was to be good and we got the opposite. Easily could have cut time off of this match and added it to the matches before which seemed to be cut short.
Match Rating: DUD

*World Heavyweight Championship
Chris Jericho vs. Edge*
The first of the world title matches and while this wasn’t a classic I thought it was still very good and enjoyable. Edge trying to get the spear and Jericho always avoiding it was good storytelling along with the work Jericho did on Edge’s leg. Surprised when watching it live to see Jericho pick up the win.
Match Rating: ***3/4

*Vickie Guerrero, Layla, Alicia Fox, Maryse & Michelle McCool Vs Beth Phoenix, Mickie James, Kelly Kelly, Gail Kim & Eve*
Not expecting much from this and it wasn’t much. Only good part was everyone hitting finishers and watching Vickie somehow botch a pin.
Match Rating: ¼*

*WWE Championship
John Cena vs. Batista*
Another very good title match. Loved the build up to this and John Cena’s entrance here is my favourite of his Wrestlemania entrances. Since I gained interest in wrestling around Wrestlemania 21, I have watched these 2 be the two big stars of the WWE. I thought the match was very enjoyable although I didn’t like the ending and thought Batista should have held the title a little bit longer.
Match Rating: ***3/4

*Career vs. Streak
Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker*
Rematch from the classic at Wrestlemania 25 except this time Shawn Michaels career is on the line. I didn’t know whether they would be able to follow their match from last year but they do so brilliantly. The storytelling and emotion in this match and brilliant. The finish is much better then the finish from the previous year’s match. So close to giving it the full ***** but not quite for me. After this match, it was the perfect send-off for Michaels and one of the greatest Wrestlemania moments of all time with Taker and Michaels hugging in the ring. I thought the Wrestlemania 25 match is slightly better which I have at *****, although on first view I only had that at ****3/4 so this rating could easily change.
Match Rating: ****3/4

*MOTN:* Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker (****3/4)

*Overall PPV Rating:* 8.5/10. Brilliantly PPV and one of the best Wrestlemania’s there is. The classic main event along with 5 other matches that were *** or more meant for an enjoyable event throughout. Just missing one more classic match that stops this from being one of the greatest PPVs of all time.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Rey and Eddie have had some great matches but I also think their WM 21 match was average. Mysterio playing with his mask for half the match really hurt the flow for me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I really wish ShoMiz/Truth & Morrison and Punk/Mysterio got much more time that night. Both had alot of potential and Vince/Hart didn't deserve the time it got.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Meh i liked the Feud alot, VKM's Promos were just epic, he proved why he was the Top Heel in the AE. Just the Match was bad....Should have done a Tag Match so most of the Match those 2 could go at it, and the final 2 Minits we could have seen what we saw for the whole Match.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Hart/McMahon could have been 2 minutes long and everyone would have been happier. All anyone wanted to see was Vince tap out to the Sharpshooter in the middle of the ring. 









*
Wrestlemania 27 Review*
_
Raw 3/28/11_
*Jerry "The King" Lawler vs. Jack Swagger*

Not really sure why this was on here. I'm all for a bonus match from the Raw before or after Mania but this was maybe 2 minutes long and just featured Lawler hitting Swagger with a chair for the DQ. Cole throwing his drink and Lawler was pretty funny though.
*1/4**

_
Pre Show match for the United States Championship_
*Sheamus(c) vs. Daniel Bryan*

I still remember how angry I was when I was sitting in my seat and I heard them announce this match. They actually had a nice little match with the limited time they had. Danielson plays a great underdog and really made Sheamus look like a monster. They didn't do anything amazing and only had 5 minutes but they made the most of it. Wish they could have had a longer match with a better ending.
**3/4* 

So there was a DQ ending which led to....

*Battle Royal*

Battle Royals aren't the most exciting of matches and this wasn't an exception to that rule. The beginning was pretty boring with nothing of note happening. I just saw the match and I don't remember much of anything. I will give credit to the ending of the match. Once you hit the final 5 or 6 guys the crowd started to get into it and things picked up. Nothing all that amazing but not the worst battle royal I've ever seen.
**3/4*

Wrestlemania 27

The Rock opens the show with a fun promo. I loved it live but this really had no place at Wrestlemania. Reminded me more of something the top face would do at the end of a TV taping or house show. Had I ordered this on PPV I would have been pissed but being there live was awesome. 

_
World Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*Alberto Del Rio w/Brodus Clay vs. Edge(c) w/Christian*

In the weeks leading to Wrestlemania Del Rio had been attacking the arm of Edge nearly every week on Smackdown. It didn't take him very long to target his arm and go to work on it. Between the injured arm and each guy bringing back up this was all set up really well and the action in the ring was fantastic. The arm work from Del Rio was smart and it was good to see him stick with that after all the TV time they used to build up the injury. The two times that Del Rio locked in the Cross Arm Breaker looked Brutal and the crowd really felt that the match could have been over. I also loved the ending with Edge winning with the Spear. It came out of nowhere and got a huge pop from the crowd. Edge hadn't been putting on too many great matches at the time but at least he managed to make his last match a great match. 
****3/4 *


*Cody Rhodes vs. Rey Mysterio*

I enjoyed this match a lot when I saw it live but it wasn't until I watched it on DVD that I was able to appreciate how smartly worked this was. Rey had on a knee brace and Cody had his mask and while they didn't really come into play very much early on in the match they teased them so everyone knew they would come into play later on in the match. It was a back and forth match for the most part but you got the impression that it favored Cody as he prevented Rey from stringing many of his moves together. One of the few matches that I found myself enjoying more on DVD than in person.
****1/2*


*
The Corre vs. Big Show, Kane, Santino Marella, and Kofi Kingston*

I don't think it lasted 2 minutes but it was actually pretty fun for the time it got. The Corre didn't look that bad as the match was basically just a string of big moves with Big Show being the last man standing after all the big moves. It was good that they got all these guys on the card.
**1/2
*


*CM Punk vs. Randy Orton*

Great selling from both Orton and Punk. A majority of Punk's offense was focused on Orton's injured leg and Orton sold it perfectly. Punk's selling was different as it was his facial reactions that made it so great. The look on his face when Orton almost hit him with an RKO out of nowhere was priceless. The way the shock and fear turned to relief and then over confidence was one of the more memorable moments of the match. Smartly worked and I really liked the ending. There were times when I really wanted them to pick up the pace and I think Orton should have been able to get in a little more offense but those are really my only problems that I had with the match. 
****1/2 * 


*Michael Cole w/Jack Swagger vs. Jerry "The King" Lawler *
*Special Guest Referee: "Stone Cold" Steve Austin*

Terrible wrestling but it was fun at times. But at other times it was unwatchable. The few moments when I laughed and was entertained wasn't enough to make up for the rest of the match. It was also a million times longer then it needed to be. Post match was the best part of the whole segment. 
*1/2**



_No Holds Barred:_
*Undertaker vs. Triple H
*
They threw bombs at each other for the opening minutes of the match. If it were anyone else aside from these two I wouldn't have been too thrilled with the way they went about structuring the match. But you had two proven veterans in the ring that were basically fighting to see which was the bigger badass so it made sense that they would just go right at each other giving everything they had. Aside from the crazy stuff they did to each other I have to say that the amount of frustration that each guy showed when they were unable to get the win despite hitting one of their finishers was a nice touch. It really helped set the tone of the match because it gave the impression that either Triple H or Undertaker would have to do something extreme to get the win. This didn't turn out to be the case but the growing frustration was the reasoning behind Triple H eventually bringing the sledge hammer into the ring, which set up the ending. 

While the bomb throwing was awesome in it's own right the ending of the match was even better. Triple H giving the Undertaker the Tombstone after it looked like Undertaker was finally beaten was amazing. Having seen similar things in Flair's last match as well as Michaels' last match that spot where Triple H made the throat slashing gesture really made me believe that this was the end for the Undertaker. When Triple H hit the tombstone and Undertaker kicked out I had chills. It wasn't the crazy mark out moment that I had being there live but I can say that the magic was still there for me when I saw this for a second time. The ending where Undertaker locked Triple H in the Hell's Gate was a total surprise to me and the fact that the move was never mentioned on commentary or even teased during the match made the moment that much sweater when it happened because it came out of nowhere. 

I've seen Undertaker's Wrestlemania matches live for the last few years and this was the one where I was totally convinced that the streak was going to end. I remember sitting there going into the match and thinking, "There's no chance in hell Triple H is winning this." Well I was right but as the match wore on I found myself thinking, "Is Triple H really going to win this?" Right before the Hell's Gate I was thinking, "I don't see how Undertaker can pull this off." For convincing me that the obvious wouldn't happen this match deserves a lot of credit. 

I honestly feel like this match held up on a second viewing. Despite knowing what was going to happen it still sucked me in and had me focused on every move that they made. It's the best match I've ever seen in person and that means a lot as I've been really lucky and have seen all types of matches from different companies and different styles. The moves were brutal, the reactions the wrestlers gave were perfect, and this is one of the best stories I've seen told inside a wrestling ring. 

The Undertaker's series of matches over the last 3 years have been incredible and I can't wait to see the culmination of it all. Michaels took him to the limit at WM 25 and came even closer at WM 26. In this match the Undertaker was beaten, he couldn't walk, yet he somehow managed to pick up the win. More then anything I felt that this made Undertaker look mortal. 
*****3/4*



*Dolph Ziggler and Laycool w/Vickie Guerrero vs. John Morrison, Trish Stratus, and Snooki
*
Morrison, Trish, and Snooki might be on the strangest tag teams ever assembled. Also I would be pissed if I were Morrison or Ziggler, they did virtually nothing. It was as if they were solely in the match to do one cool spot and let the women wrestle. It was basically a Trish Stratus match as she did 90% of the wrestling for her team. Not very good at all.
*3/4**


_
WWE Championship Match:_
*John Cena vs. The Miz(c) w/Alex Riley *

This really wasn't a Wrestlemania main event quality match. It was still a pretty good match though but for what it was it was disappointing. The beginning fell flat as nothing of note really happened and the crowd was not into at all. Once there was a ref bump it went from bad to pretty good. It still reminded of something I would see on Raw but all the interference from Riley as well as some of the near falls got the crowd going and saved the match. The bump that the Miz took to get to the double count out was actually pretty brutal (his head bounced off the floor). The Rock coming out to restart things was predictable but still fun. Him costing Cena the match right away was not as predicatable though. Not so sure how I feel about using a Wrestlemania main event to build up a fued but this wasn't as bad as some people claimed it was.
**1/2 ​

So there was some good and some bad with the show. 3 matches were really good and this Wrestlemania did deliver that one classic, must see match. For Wrestlemania it was a little below expectations but I very good, easy to watch show aside nonetheless. Aside from the extra matches I reviewed we got to see the Rock's promo from the Raw before Mania, Undertaker/Triple H/HBK promo, and the Rock and Cena agreeing to wrestle next year. Plus the whole Hall of Fame (which I doubt I'll watch).


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

*No Mercy 2008​*
*ECW Championship 
Matt Hardy(c) vs Mark Henry*
Decent match to start off the PPV. Back when Matt Hardy worked hard during his matches in WWE and he put in a solid effort here against Henry. Henry looked the same, but still did well. Good opener, but nothing special.
Match Rating: **1/2

*Women's Championship
Beth Phoenix(c) (with Santino) vs Candice Michelle*
Unfortunate that these two didn't get that much time, less than 5 minutes I think. Candice has never been great in the ring, but she worked really hard in this one and Santino did some funny stuff as usual. 
Match Rating: *1/4

*Rey Mysterio vs Kane*
Great match, and the crowd was certainly into it. Did well to showcase just how strong Kane is and Mysterio was great as usual. I liked the finish, set them up for the future well. It seems like any time these 2 are in the ring together good things happen. 
Match Rating: ***1/4

*#1 Contender's Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
Batista vs John "Bradshaw" Layfield"*
Talk abut ugly. Not that I expected too much from these 2 big men but still, wasn't a very good match. Not to mention I think this one didn't last 5 minutes either. Personally would have liked this match on RAW and more time given to the Divas and Mysterio vs Kane matches. 
Match Rating: *

*The Big Show vs The Undertaker*
Much better match between 2 big men than the previous one. Undertaker was great and Big Show played his role very well. Little surprised at the finish, something you don't see too often from the Undertaker. All in all though, a decent match.
Match Rating: ***

*WWE Championship
Triple H(c) vs Jeff Hardy*
The first of two magnificent main events. The storytelling in this one was great, and the 2 had great chemistry in the ring. Both men made everything look good and smooth in the ring and everyone in the building was wanting a Hardy win. Lots of near-falls and a very exciting match. 
Match Rating: ****

*World Heavyweight Championship
Chris Jericho(c) vs Shawn Michaels* 
I have only seen like half of the good WWE matches of 2008, but this is by far my MOTY. Both men were just amazing and took some sick hits. They made great use of the ladders and really put their bodies on the line for most of the match. Plenty of near grabs for the title, and lots of suspenseful moments. A ladder match at its best. 
Match Rating: *****

*Overall PPV Rating: 9/10*
If you haven't seen it, you should get it just because of the main events. Hell, just because of the Michaels-Jericho match. Other than the main events, not much to speak of outside the Mysterio/Kane and maybe Show/Taker. Still, the main events were just that good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ I wanna buy that show but I already own HBK/Jericho on DVD and I don't feel like buying it just for Hardy/HHH although the card does look decent.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You should get it Brye, Taker/Show was a lot better than *** IMO (more like *** 3/4) and Hardy/Henry wasn't bad either.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

No Mercy 2008 - the best WWE/TNA PPV of that entire calendar year, thanks entirely to the last 3 matches (a ***1/2-esque one, and two MOTYCs afterwards).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> You should get it Brye, Taker/Show was a lot better than *** IMO (more like *** 3/4) and Hardy/Henry wasn't bad either.


(Y)

That actually sounds pretty solid then.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

McQueen said:


> You should get it Brye, Taker/Show was a lot better than *** IMO (more like *** 3/4) and Hardy/Henry wasn't bad either.


I agree even if you've seen the ladder match it's still worth getting. I honestly liked the Hardy/Triple H match more than I liked Jericho/Michaels. It's easily the best singles match that I've ever seen Hardy in gimmick or no gimmick. Now that I think about it I would say it's probably one of his best matches period. 

Big Show/Undertaker was really good and I loved Hardy and Henry. Hardy's offense was fantastic and Mark Henry sold his leg really well. I think there is also a nice bonus match on there as well. It's the Jericho/Triple H/Matt Hardy triple threat from some big episode of Smackdown.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Liking what I'm hearing about this show.

Should be getting the Starrcade DVD and RR '09 in the mail tomorrow. Pumped for both as the '09 Rumble is one of my favorites and my WCW knowledge is so little that everything on the Starrcade DVD is new to me.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I see convos about No Mercy 08 have resurfaced once again.

& i still dont got it


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what's the listings on the starrcade dvd?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It has quite a few classic matches on it that aren't available on other sets. Get it now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Starrcade set is awesome, aside from too much Road Warriors and scaffold matches suck.

Hogan vs Piper
Sting vs Great Muta 
Windham/Pillman vs Steamboat/Douglas
Goldberg vs Nash
Battlebowl
Austin vs Runnels (2/3 falls)
Road Warriors vs Arn/Tully
Mysterio/Liger
Rock n' Roll vs Midnight Express (Scaffold)
Flair vs Luger
Guerrero vs Ohtani
Dusty Rhodes/Sting vs Road Warriors
Sting vs VADER
Brisco Bros vs Steamboat/Youngblood
Rhodes vs Flair
Guerrero vs Malenko
Road Warriors vs Steiners
3 Count vs Noble/Karagias vs Jung Dragons
Sting vs Flair
Valentine vs Piper (Dog Collar)
Road Warriors vs Midnight Express (Scaffold)
Sting vs Hogan
Flair vs Race (Cage)
Magnum TA vs Tully Blanchard (I Quit/Cage)
Flair vs Vader


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

McQueen said:


> You should get it Brye, Taker/Show was a lot better than *** IMO (more like *** 3/4) and Hardy/Henry wasn't bad either.


 Def. arguable. I think you might be overrating it a little because of the terrible match before it, but it was def. a great match.

And yeah, everyone should watch it. I got Cyber Sunday 08 in the mail today, hopefully I'll have time to watch it this weekend.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

If anyone has seen all of them, how do people rate all of the Sting/Flair matches?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> Hart/McMahon could have been 2 minutes long and everyone would have been happier. All anyone wanted to see was Vince tap out to the Sharpshooter in the middle of the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very good write-up. There truly is nothing like attending a WrestleMania and somewhat getting to reliving those exciting moments again re-watching the DVD. 

I think this WrestleMania had some bad booking decisions like the short 8-man tag, the long Lawler/Cole match, the snubbing of the US Title match, and the badly executed and booked main event. I can't complain about the celebrity match because it was short like it should have been and everyone did what they needed to do properly. It was great seeing The Rock but I think they even could have used him better. I do agree with you about this show having three good matches that all have replay value and an all time classic.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Starrcade set is awesome, aside from too much Road Warriors and scaffold matches suck.
> 
> Hogan vs Piper
> Sting vs Great Muta
> ...


Yeah I'm not too excited about the scaffold matches but mostly all of that looks awesome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah, I think Taker/Show at No Mercy 08 is at least *** 1/2. If you don't like my rating, tough shit I enjoyed it a lot.



King Kenny said:


> If anyone has seen all of them, how do people rate all of the Sting/Flair matches?


Mixed feelings towards them. Sting is about as perfect as a baby face worker as you can find and Flair is well, Flair but for some reason their matches together just don't appeal to me as much as I guess they should.



Brye said:


> Yeah I'm not too excited about the scaffold matches but mostly all of that looks awesome.


Mostly aside from the Hogan stuff (and I generally like Hogan but every match he is on this set is only because of significance), Goldberg/Nash is noting special and the scaffolding matches it is a pretty good set. Best thing on the set is Magnum TA/Tully "I Quit" IMO. My Road Warriors comment is directed at the fact I developed a general distaste for them (no selling, complete dominance 90% of the time) as i've gotten older, used to love them as a kid. Oh well.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fair enough, I get what you're saying. I'm really trying to get into 80's and 90's stuff because I really don't have much knowledge of them at all. Watching some of the Flair DVD right now, just got through the first fall of Flair/Steamboat from Clash Of The Champions and so far it's awesome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hard to go wrong with '89 Flair. '93 Misawa might be the only better single year for a wrestler in wrestling history IMO.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I gotta brush up on Japan stuff too. Only matches I've seen from Japan feature Danielson or Marafuji. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If you start early enough with All Japan in the 70's/80's when it was still a member of the NWA it wasn't a whole lot different than other promotions at the time (aside from then more shoot-style oriented New Japan) but in 1990 All Japan became more of its own thing (King's Road is what they call it, NOAH still follows these principals to an extent) that people seem pretty devisive about. They either seem to love it or not care for it at all, whereas New Japan has been becoming a little more and more like WWE in a lot of ways since '90. Or at least more accessible towards someone weened on WWE/WCW all their life.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Nah, I think Taker/Show at No Mercy 08 is at least *** 1/2. If you don't like my rating, tough shit I enjoyed it a lot.


You're the one who seems to care about that guy's rating.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> If you start early enough with All Japan in the 70's/80's when it was still a member of the NWA it wasn't a whole lot different than other promotions at the time (aside from then more shoot-style oriented New Japan) but in 1990 All Japan became more of its own thing (King's Road is what they call it, NOAH still follows these principals to an extent) that people seem pretty devisive about. They either seem to love it or not care for it at all, whereas New Japan has been becoming a little more and more like WWE in a lot of ways since '90. Or at least more accessible towards someone weened on WWE/WCW all their life.


I definitely plan on taking a trip over to the media section and giving some of it a look. Thanks for the insight man.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> You're the one who seems to care about that guy's rating.


Nope, just cranky today.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay.

*insight.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Prob gonna be buying Royal Rumble 2000 on pay day


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

What do people think of the One Hour, Anything Goes Iron Man Match between Randy Orton (c) and John Cena at Bragging Rights 2009 for the WWE Championship? I know people were tired by this point of the feud but I think it was a great way to lay it to rest in believable fashion. The match definitely told a great story between the two that encapsulated the years of feuding between them both. Not to mention the promo before the event with the song Letters From The Sky by Civil Twilight was, _though I hate to use this word_, nothing short of *epic*.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

It was good, I guess. Nothing close to the I Quit Match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I pretty much hate any match between Orton and Cena, with the exception of NWO 2008 which was fucking AMAZING (still need to see that I Quit match at some point again... though the finish was fucking bullshit), and an hour of their rather shitty chemistry wasn't something I enjoyed . Worst Iron Man match ever, tied with HBK/Bret.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> If anyone has seen all of them, how do people rate all of the Sting/Flair matches?


Clash Of The Champions I ***** (fuck, yeah!)
Great American Bash 1990 ***3/4
Unification Match ***3/4
Some Nitro in 1993 ***1/2
Last Nitro ever ***1/4


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Smoke&Mirrors said:


> What do people think of the One Hour, Anything Goes Iron Man Match between Randy Orton (c) and John Cena at Bragging Rights 2009 for the WWE Championship? I know people were tired by this point of the feud but I think it was a great way to lay it to rest in believable fashion. The match definitely told a great story between the two that encapsulated the years of feuding between them both. *Not to mention the promo before the event with the song Letters From The Sky by Civil Twilight was, though I hate to use this word, nothing short of* *epic*.


So true. I love that video package and it does a superb job of making that feud out to be SO much more epic that it was lol. Still great though.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

The video package was good but I wouldn't call the match an epic, it was great for what it was worth but I had for some reason had higher expectations from past Ironman matches, they always deliver. Kurt/Lesnar, Kurt/Michaels etc. Just didn't live up to the standard for me. Bit of a let down but was half decent.


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

I watched No Mercy '06 last night and holy shitballs, how good is Chris Benoit vs. William Regal? An absolute clinic, stiff as all hell and that chop to Regal's open wound makes me wince just thinking about it. After the shit hot Hardy vs. Helms match earlier on in the night, these guys certainly brought their A-game. It makes me even forgive the fact they basically used Regal as a comedy character for most of the night, giving him skits with TransVito and having him run naked around the arena.

I wanted to start a Voldemort thread, seeing as every match the guy did was unbelievable, but I know it would just totally descend into cunts hijacking it with their moral need to remind us every time his name is mentioned about how he ended up, so this will have to do.

See also: Austin vs. Jericho vs. Benoit - KOTR 2001.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The entire show is pretty much good to great, outside of maybe one match from what I remember. Same goes for all the SD 06 single brand shows really. Talent pool they had at the time was awesome, and being single brand PPV's meant just about everyone got some PPV time that year. I had tons of fun watching SD 06 and the PPV's again not so long ago.

Speaking of Benoit's awesomeness and SD 06... if you haven't seen them yet, get to watching the Orton matches from Jan that year. 3 matches I think, and 2 of them are fucking AMAZING.


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

Luckily, Fopp had a massive clearance of all their 2006 DVDs and I got:

No Way Out 2006
Vengeance 2006
Great American Bash 2006
No Mercy 2006
Armageddon 2006

All for £15. All the smackdown ones have been absolutely stellar, no doubt, but Vengeance was a strong card too.

And I think the match you'll thinking of was MVP vs. Marty Garner, that was a squash, but ti wasn't exactly meant to be a classic anyway and I marked just for seeing Marty Garner on screen.

Angle vs. Undertaker at NWO 06 was exceptional though.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

You need to get hold of JD 06 too, if only for Benoit/Finlay. Even better than Benoit/Regal from NM!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I bought Jericho's DVD the other day (bundled with Summerslam 09 for $20) and the documentary was good but it was the extra features that really made the disc great. Some of the promos that he cut in WCW were hilarious and the Thrill Seekers vignettes might be the worst things I've ever seen. Apparently ice skating and playing Whack a Mole are the things that Thrill Seekers would do. I wasn't sure if it was meant to be a joke or not. 

His post match segment with Austin was hilarious. It's 15 minutes of nonsense but both guys were so funny. The ending of it was great to. Jericho being sworn at by an old man and then proceeding to eject everyone in the building (the show was over and they were leaving anyway) was another nice bonus. 

His book was better but it was nice to see some of the stuff visualized and have different people talk about his career. The matches on the set should be really good as well I hope.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Sting Vs Vader - The Feud Disc 3*

*Vader & Sid Vs Sting & Davey Boy Smith – Beach Blast 18/07/1993*

Starts with your typical babyface shine period, blah blah blah. Then Vader gets in and starts to cave Bulldog’s face in and the heels take control of the match. Sid and Vader make plenty of quick tags, constantly keeping a fresh man in and doing a few double team shit too.

Sting gets pretty pissed with Vader and gets in his face on the apron, so Vader throws his mask off and the two get into a punching contest before the ref gets Sting to calm down and Bulldog tackles Vader to the floor, but unfortunately that moves Bulldog out of his own corner and is unable to make the tag.

Turns out the Bulldog stuff was just FALSE HEAT~! (watched a Cornette video recently where he explains it all lol), and once Sting comes in with the hot tag and goes crazy on the heels, he ends up becoming the FIP for the match as we get some more awesome Vader punches. Sid on the other hand... ummm... doesn’t really do much lol. He gets the tag every so often, hits some hits and whatnot and tags out so Vader can do the real work .

Fuck me, after Sting does his work as FIP, Bulldog gets back in and AGAIN gets his arse kicked lol. Double false heat?!?!

In the end, Bulldog gets the pin on Vader with a crucifix rollup thingy. So much awesomeness from Vader as usual, Sid kept his involvement to a minimum, and everything turned out good. Not as epic as I was expecting though.

*Rating: ****

*
Sting & Ric Flair vs Vader & Rick Rude – Clash of the Champions XXVI 27/01/1994*

Flair, Rude and Vader all in one match? Oh yeah. Too much Sting for my liking though... needs less Sting and more... Steamboat? Yeah, Steamboat would have been awesome for this.

Nice opening shizzle between Sting and Rude, with Sting coming out on top of every exchange, so Rude tags in Vader to kill the Stinger. And Vader wastes no time doing his best with that . 

Sting blocks a sunset flip attempt from Vader (off the ropes too!), so Vader rips his own mask of in anger and proceeds to pummel the shit out of Sting’s face until he gets absolutely launched in the air by Sting and a German suplex, and that gives Sting a change to tag in the Nature Boy who is on motherfucking FIRE as he starts to pummel the shit out of VADER’S face. Plenty of awesomeness... and its interrupted by a fucking commercial break. Bastards.

We come back and... it’s Sting and Rude again. Kinda boring for a while, with a pretty shitty “hot” tag, which was about as hot as me naked...

Thankfully that does lead to Flair coming in off the “hot” tag and then Vader getting back in the ring to try to kill Flair. Nobody takes the World Title from Vader and gets away with it! Flair gets crushed with a splash, and we hear him screaming in pain, which just spurs Vader on to dish out MOAR punishment, including 2 massive superplexes; one of which is off the top rope rather than the second like most are. Vader is literally out to KILL Flair. Sting realises this and gets in the ring and pulls Flair out of the way and gets in Vader’s face, so Rude gets in Sting’s way and drops him on his head. LOL STING. You just got STUNG, bitch.

Some announcement is made... and I think Flair and Vader have been removed from the match. Flair because he’s dead, and Vader because... I dunno, he killed Flair. Bah. Couldn’t they have sent Sting away instead? 

So we’re left with Rude and Sting, which could be worse I guess, because Rude’s pretty awesome. And hey, at least when Sting is taking a beating he’s pretty alright too, it’s just when he’s on the offence that I really can’t stand him.

Rude goes for the Rude Awakening at one point, but Sting counters into one of his own! Rude gets his foot on the ropes so he isn’t beaten, then goes for a Stinger Splash on Sting for revenge, but he misses and this leads to his downfall just moments later.

Really great shit, just wish Vader and Flair didn’t get taken out of the match, but the Rude Vs Sting portion at the end was still really good anyway. Making my list I reckon.

*Rating: ***3/4*


*Slamboree Title Match Announcement*

Bockwinkle, the WCW commish, would like to “take and have Sting come out here”. Eh? 

Guessing this takes place after Rude’s last match, due to Sting getting Rude’s title or something, and Sting not wanting to win it in a boardroom or something, so he challenges Vader to a match for the belt tonight!


*Sting vs Vader - Slamboree 22/05/1994*

The take things slow at the start, circling each other and just waiting for the right moment to strike. Vader throws some punches, but Sting dodges and ducks, until he gets trapped in a corner and holy shit does Vader unload on him. He hits him so hard the ref has to check on him a couple of times, especially after a clothesline from Vader than looks vicious as fuck.

Sting gets his bearings together and comes back with some shots of his own, sending Vader out of the ring to recover!

Huge suplex from Sting to Vader, as even though it hurts Sting, you get the sense that Sting will do just about anything to put Vader down, knowing exactly what he is capable of. We then go into an exchange of running splashes, which is pretty fucking awesome. They just keep running into each other and neither of them move, so Sting ducks one and thinks he’s outsmarted the big man... until he turns around and walks right into a running splash and goes crashing to the mat.

From here it’s all Vader for a while, as he crushes Sting in a couple of different ways, and even goes down to the mat and puts in a leg hold, just to punish the guy. Vader is fucking awesome.

ASK HIM~!

Jericho stole that from Vader. Thieving cunt. Take THAT Jericho fans who think he’s the most awesome thing ever!!! 

Sting gets a pretty great hope spot in after Vader punches him in the face in the corner again. The punches only seem to manage to fire up Sting, who comes out of the corner swinging, and manages to take Vader down again, but he’s still way too hurt to capitalise on it, so when Vader goes down, so does he, and it’s Vader that gets up while Sting stays down.

REF BUMP~!

Actually a pretty well done ref bump, with Sting diving at Vader in another hope spot attempt, only he levels the ref instead, and then walks into a chokeslam that should have broken Sting in fucking half. With the ref down Race gets involved, and goes to hit Sting with a chair, only to have Sting move and deck Vader instead! The ref gets back up, and it looks like the end of the match... BUT NO! Kick out! Fuck me this match is AWESOME.

Vader drops to the outside, then kinda falls back in, and props himself up in the corner. Stinger Splash! No! Vader catches him and sends him crashing to the floor! Race signals to Vader to go for a moonsault, but Vader mises! Race goes to the top for a headbutt, but hits Vader by mistake! Sting then hits a splash off the ropes and gets the 3 count!

THIS is without a doubt the best Sting Vs Vader match I’ve seen so far. Gonna do really well on my list. Top 10 atm, don’t see it dropping much at all.

*Rating: ****1/2*


*Big Van Vader vs. The Guardian Angel - Fall Brawl 09/18/94*

Huh, this is a triangle match... where 2 people start the match and the other ummm... I guess gets in the match when someone loses? Whatever. It gives us another Vader/GA match anyway, so whatever. Sting is the third man for anyone who cares.

After 2 matches with each other already, seems to me that they decide to start off a little slower here, knowing that the winner has to wrestle one more time after this, and going full force against a Vader or a GA from the get go would be stupid.

Meh, nothing that good here, another step down from previous matches. Shame. I guess with Vader having to work another match against Sting later (at least, I’m assuming this is how it works lol), they didn’t want to give too much time to this one, and both men involved didn’t want to wear themselves out, but still... could have been better than this lol.

*Rating: ***


*Big Van Vader vs. Sting - Fall Brawl 09/18/94*

Could have sworn I’d seen this match, but I don’t appear to be able to find my review on it...

Vader tries to intimidate Sting with his power, but Sting just gets in Vader’s face basically telling him he isn’t afraid of him. So Vader punches him in the face. And Sting shrugs it off and goes to work on Vader.

A somewhat sloppy exchange using the ropes, which is odd from these 2 because I honestly don’t recall anything they did together being botched or looking sloppy before... but in the end Vader smashes into Sting with a running splash and this allows Vader to go in the attack, which is ALWAYS a good thing and makes up for any sloppiness.

Sting regains control, and goes to work on Vader and even Race on the outside. Big suplex from Sting followed by the same splash that beat Vader at Slamboree... but Sting doesn’t go for a cover, and it costs him.

It’s not only Sting making the mistakes though, Vader goes for the moonsault that he missed at Slamboree... and he misses it again here allowing Sting to get back in the driver’s seat and hit a fucking superplex on the 450lb monster! Race looks worried on the outside, and he has reason to be. Sting just hit a superplex, and now he’s throwing out the big bombs to try and put Vader away. Big elbow drops, huge right hands, a Samoan Drop, and a Stinger Splash in the corner! But not even THAT can put Vader away.

Huge German suplex from Sting, and when that doesn’t get the win, Sting just looks confused. Perhaps nothing on this night is going to stop Big Van Vader. 

Both men are hurting now, and it couldn’t get any worse for Sting... until Vader gets back up and starts throwing those awesome punches. But now it’s Vader’s time to look confused, as Sting takes Vader’s shots and tells him to give him more! Seems that perhaps Sting won’t be beat on this night either!

Both guys have been going back and forth the entire match, but neither man can get the win. We see big bombs from both men, and you get the feeling that this is the end. The end of their feud. The end of their matches, and given the fact this is the last match between them on this set (disc 4 is basically extras like handheld matches), it most likely is. I just love how it’s done. They’ve fought each other over and over again, beaten each other, won and lost titles to each other. This match is simply for the #1 contendership; with one man moving on to someone else to fight for the belt, leaving the other behind. And having the match end in a time limit seems perfect too, especially when they give them more time.

With the match in overtime, both men are more desperate than ever to get the match over with. Vader tries for a superplex... and Sting actually BITES the fucker in the face! Vader falls back, but Sting is too hurt to do anything, and he ends up falling off the ropes and going for a cover instead. Great to see both men really showing the effects of their lengthy bomb filled match. 

Time is running out again, and Vader lands a powerbomb! Time runs out! Now it’s time for SUDDEN DEATH, with the first person to be knocked off their feet loses!

Again, this really does feel like the final match between the two. Don’t know if it was planned like this, but its working fucking beautifully, and having the match run out of time AGAIN just seems perfect. Both men get back up, and Vader drops the strap and gets his second win! Huge blows to the face, massive clothesline, and STILL Sting won’t go down! Amazing drama. Now Sting fires back and Vader is reeling! Vader goes down! But the referee is busy kicking Race out of the match! Someone in a mask (looks like Flair as the Black Scorpion lol) shows up and takes down Sting... and Vader gets the win!

Man, I HOPE this was the last match between these two because it was a fucking awesome ending to a near 3 year rivalry between them. I’m guessing it IS the last match since no more matches made the set after this point. Got a place on my list for this one too, but won’t have it as high as the Slamboree match.

*Rating: ****1/4 *


And that's Disc 3 of the Vader Vs Sting feud comp done. Disc 4 is just handhelds and some random TV tag matches, which I'll eventually get around to watching, but probably not for a while.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

What PPV would you recomend from 2005/6 to get on DVD. I have a few but please state some epic ones.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Shaun_27 said:


> What PPV would you recomend from 2005/6 to get on DVD. I have a few but please state some epic ones.


Wrestlemania 21
ECW One Night Stand
Vengeance 2005
Wrestlemania 22
One Night Stand 2006


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Shaun_27 said:


> What PPV would you recomend from 2005/6 to get on DVD. I have a few but please state some epic ones.


Besides what was already mentioned.

Survivor Series 2005
Unforgiven 2006
Royal Rumble 2005


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *Wrestlemania 21*
> ECW One Night Stand
> *Vengeance 2005*
> Wrestlemania 22
> *One Night Stand 2006*


Thanks, i have the ones in bold as i was a huge fan of RAW in this period. May pick up ONS 2005 in the next few weeks. Thanks. Anyone got anymore great ones?


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> Besides what was already mentioned.
> 
> Survivor Series 2005
> *Unforgiven 2006
> Royal Rumble 2005*


Again i have the ones in bold so it looks like i have most of the good ones already. Thanks though, i may have to get SS 2005.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I liked Armageddon '06 even if the main event was kinda lame. I ended up getting the '05 box set on with all the PPVs pretty cheap and it was a solid year for PPVs with alot of matches I hadn't seen.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Armageddon 06 was an awesome show, especially seeing it for the first time with the surprise announcement of the 4 team ladder match, but it all holds up perfectly well on re-watched. Shame the main event had to suck though. But the super fun Inferno match (as good as you can get while wrestling in FIRE), awesome ladder match, great CW title match and great Last Ride match make up for the ME not delivering and the fact there was a Chavo match on the show .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chavo > Undertaker


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Chavo > Undertaker


Posts like this is why the ignore list was invented :side:.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I refuse to watch any Edsploitation matches.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

Apart from PPV Box Sets, Which Box Sets are worth spending good amount of $$$ on?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Royal Rumble and SummerSlam are solid box sets outside of the blurred Attitude Era events.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Rey/Eddie - SmackDown! (6/23/2005): ****1/4 - ****1/2
The funny thing about this match is that I have had Rey's Biggest Little Man DVD for almost a year now and I didn't notice that this match was on there until two nights ago. So of course, I decided to watch it immediately. Anyways, I loved his this started out as a clean match to determine who the better man is with Eddie always allowing a clean break. Then after awhile, Rey outwrestling Eddie gets the best of him and when it was time for another clean break, Eddie pushes him off the top turnbuckle onto the arena floor and the look of evil on Eddie's face afterwards is priceless. What we got after this was a fast-paced, action-packed, back-and-forth match. I'd say this is the best match of their feud in '05 and it's definitely one of the best matches in SmackDown history.


----------



## IronMaiden7 (Mar 9, 2009)

What matches do you guys think are the best in the Big Show's career?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Big Show/Ric Flair - ECW 7/11/06 is epic, imo. I don't mind Big Show so I can probably think of some better ones but that's all I'm coming up with right now.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone want to recomend me some good ECW matches (not the WWE ECW, original ECW from the 90's). 

I have only seen a few bits and pieces, maybe two or three promos and that is it. Wasn't allowed to watch wrestling at the time due to me being in middle school and having an over protective mum and when I did start watching, it was already over and was around 2001. So yeah, some nice PPV's or matches would be great.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Equimanthorn said:


> I watched No Mercy '06 last night and holy shitballs, how good is Chris Benoit vs. William Regal? An absolute clinic, stiff as all hell and that chop to Regal's open wound makes me wince just thinking about it. After the shit hot Hardy vs. Helms match earlier on in the night, these guys certainly brought their A-game. It makes me even forgive the fact they basically used Regal as a comedy character for most of the night, giving him skits with TransVito and having him run naked around the arena.


Love that match and I'd seriosuly call it thebest WWE match of 2006 behind Benoit/Finlay at Judgment Day. Hell worldwide it'd probably be in my top 5 for the year.



IronMaiden7 said:


> What matches do you guys think are the best in the Big Show's career?


vs. The Undertaker (Cyber Sunday 2008)
vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown 15/4/04)
vs. Brock Lesnar (Judgment Day 2003)
vs. Floyd Maywhether (Idk how to spell it) Jr. (WrestleMania 24)

I'm sure there's others, but I liked all them a ton and mroe than any others. There's also a Cena match from SD in early 2009 that's apparantly great.



♣HarlemHeat♣;9787425 said:


> Anyone want to recomend me some good ECW matches (not the WWE ECW, original ECW from the 90's).
> 
> I have only seen a few bits and pieces, maybe two or three promos and that is it. Wasn't allowed to watch wrestling at the time due to me being in middle school and having an over protective mum and when I did start watching, it was already over and was around 2001. So yeah, some nice PPV's or matches would be great.


The Barely Legal 97 tag with the Michinoku Pro guys (Great sasuke, Gran Hamada, Masato Yakushiji vs. Taka Michinoku, Men's Teoh, Dick Togo) is definitely my best ECW match ever, though honestly that's not saying much because really, without re-watching any of the Malenko/Guerrero matches, it's the only ECW match I'd call borderline "great". The RVD/lynn series is something people love, but the last time I watched them I just thought they were ridiculous. Apart from that there's a lot of three-ways and foru-ways that i hear are great, but I've never bother watching them because I can't get behind ECW. Check the listings for the WWE releases and track down those matches somewhere.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Big show had a some good matches. Apart from ones mentioned have a look at

Vs Cena (WMXX)
Vs Rock Vs HHH (SS 99)
Vs Lesnar (SS 02)
Vs Sabu (Summerslam 2006)

There not great but if you like big show they are pretty good imo.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

♣HarlemHeat♣;9787425 said:


> Anyone want to recomend me some good ECW matches (not the WWE ECW, original ECW from the 90's).
> 
> I have only seen a few bits and pieces, maybe two or three promos and that is it. Wasn't allowed to watch wrestling at the time due to me being in middle school and having an over protective mum and when I did start watching, it was already over and was around 2001. So yeah, some nice PPV's or matches would be great.


Some of my favorites, all of which are available on DVD:

2 out of 3 Falls: Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Psicosis - 10/17/95
2 Cold Scorpio vs. Sabu - Cyberslam '96
Taz vs. Sabu - Barely Legal '97
No Ropes Barbed Wire Match: Sabu vs, Terry Funk - Born to Be Wired '97
RVD vs. Jerry Lynn - Hardcore Heaven '99
The Dudley Boyz vs. Balls Mahoney & Spike Dudley - 8/14/99
Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka - November 2 Remember '99

As far as full PPVs go:

Barely Legal '97
Heatwave '98
Anarchy Rulz '99


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Check my media thread for some ECW matches.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

Just began buying the WWE PPVS of 2011 and on the Royal Rumble DVD who is that next to Randy Orton on the first row?

Also I missed the actual event as I was out of Town but do know the results, What was the best match on the card?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

BOB88 said:


> Just began buying the WWE PPVS of 2011 and on the Royal Rumble DVD who is that next to Randy Orton on the first row?
> 
> Also I missed the actual event as I was out of Town but do know the results, What was the best match on the card?


Dolph Ziggler. Best match was his opener vs Edge.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

RR Match was the best from the event imo. Everything else was kinda meh, with Ziggler/Edge being good but not what I was expecting (then again, it DID have Edge in it, so I shouldn't have expected too much even against Ziggler ).


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

IronMaiden7 said:


> What matches do you guys think are the best in the Big Show's career?


Matches involving Jericho, Lesnar, Angle, and Taker. Check my media thread out.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Check my media thread out.


Holy shit dude nice list


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Watching Shawn Michaels vs. Randy Orton from Survivor Series 2007 where Shawn can't use the Sweet Chin Music. J.R's line was hilarious. :lmao "It's like Fox News, it's not fair at all" :lmao


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

What is eveyones favorite Lesnar match? I'd have to go with the Cell match against Taker at NM 02, followed by his match with Angle at WM19. Thoughts?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Vs Angle - SS 2003


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I love the HITC match between Taker and Lesnar. I really thought Taker might win that one, but Brock did it again. Brutal match.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Newest Superstars is up... No Zack Ryder, but Here's my review!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Vs Angle - SS 2003


Chavo vs Lesnar > Lesnar vs Angle

Anyways cliche answer but vs Taker HIAC, match Cal listed is pretty good too as was the Angle/Lesnar Ironman.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Honestly, my _favorite_ Lesnar match is vs. Zach Gowen.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lesnar abusing a kid with one leg and pushing him down stairs ftw

but seeing lesnar pretty much butt fucking taker inside the cell, bleeding gallons and being tossed around, thats something i will never forget. ever.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Even better is the match takes place in Gowen's hometown. Awesome booking. Lesnar looked like the biggest piece of shit in the world.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The WWE got really sick at the time. Vince kicking Zack in the leg and screwing him. Vince fighting Steph in the father/daughter I quit match. Lesnar killing Zack and pushing him down stairs. Kane setting JR on fire. Tombstoning Linda Mcmahon. Shane being sent to the hospital. 

Some really weird shit.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Vs. Benoit, December 03 is probably my favourite Lesnar.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Jaysin said:


> What is eveyones favorite Lesnar match? I'd have to go with the Cell match against Taker at NM 02, followed by his match with Angle at WM19. Thoughts?


Against Chris Benoit. SmackDown TV MOTY for 2003.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on old ECW matches, forgot to come here yesterday and see if I got a reply.

And on the topic of Lesnar. Lesnar had a great two year career, he was pushed fast but could back it up with Heyman as his mouth peice for the first year. 

- vs. Rock / Summerslam
- vs. Angle / Smackdown, Ironman
- vs. Angle / Wrestlemania
- vs. Benoit / Smackdown
- vs. Cena / Backlash
- vs. Undertaker / Hell in a Cell
- vs. Guerrero / No Way Out 04

There are probably a few more but I may have forgotten.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

All the great Brock Matches have been said.
Its not in the same league as others but Cena/Brock at Backlash was good


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

I got back into wrestling in June 2003 and the first new guy I immediately noticed was Brock Lesnar. Because I had watched a lot as a kid, I was used to seeing the big guys first; Hogan, Warrior, Taker, etc. So I noticed Lesnar and really became a huge fan. Back then, I didn't know the importance of "carrying" matches because he was my favorite wrestler. It was after this match with Hardcore Holly at Royal Rumble 2004 that I realized the Lesnar matches with Kurt Angle were great because of Kurt Angle. But here are some Lesnar gems:

-vs. Test - For a match featuring a rookie vs. jacked up big man, this match is damn good. Despite both being very tall and big, Lesnar and Test could always move well. They both obviously played the power game but pulled out some extra stuff, too. Definitely one of the better big man matches out there and a nice surprise.

-vs. Rob Van Dam - RAW, June 2002/Vengeance 2002 -RVD's stiff style worked really well with Lesnar's stiff style, as it was a good sign of how much of a goliath Lesnar could play. It was interesting clash of wrestling styles as well, and both guys looked really good.

-vs. Hollywood Hogan - Once again, a rookie vs. a 50-year big guy, and the match was quite good. Lesnar threw Hogan all over the place, and Hogan made Lesnar look like a million bucks. This was back in 2002 during that weird period where Hogan put over everybody (Rock, Triple H, Angle, Lesnar, kinda Taker, Jeff Hardy-during a promo where he talked about how great Hardy was). Fast-paced, fun, and a shocking ending.

-vs. Angle - SummerSlam - Again, this is right when I got back into wrestling, so it holds a special place to me. I also think that this really improved on their match at WM XIX, which has not aged well. This match, though, is full of great counters and action, and really plays to both wrestler's strong suits. Not a fan of Lesnar grabbing all the ropes and Angle not getting dq-ed, but the ending still gets me every time. Great match.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I was watching Extreme Rules 2010 yesterday and the Shad/JTG match is just weird to see because it is on PPV. Neither of these guys had another singles match on PPV before or after this. I was trying to think of other matches that came off weird like this and Mordecai/Scotty 2 Hotty was the only thing that came to mind.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
Tyson Tomko vs. Stevie Richards [in drag] from Unforgiven '04. The match wasn't booked for the PPV, the crowd was dead and everything about in ring action was terrible. Very random choice by WWE to put on PPV.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Balls Mahoney vs Matt Striker :side:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Randy Orton Vs John Cena... oh wait... they had about a BILLION fucking PPV matches...

Back to some Lesnar matches, saw him Vs Cena at my first house show back in 2003. My memory isn't that great when it comes to remembering exactly what happened and whatnot, but I do remember it blowing the Backlash match they had together away.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Bragging Rights 2010*

*Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler*

Heard quite a bit of hype surrounding this match saying it was a MOTYC and I couldn't agree more. I have it behind Taker/HBK, Bourne/Jericho and a couple others from what I've seen but it was a really good match. Glad they gave them quite a bit of time and Bryan is just so much fun to watch. Crowd was so hot by the end of it too. - ****
*
Cody Rhodes & Drew McIntyre vs John Cena & David Otunga - WWE Tag Team Championship
*
Not really a fan of this at all. McIntyre and Rhodes were two of the biggest rising stars on SD! and they were made to look like fools in this match. It seemed more like a 2 on 1 and Cena carried the whole match. Nice to see Rhodes and McIntyre get a little mic time beforehand though. - **

*Ted DiBiase vs Goldust*

Who knew Goldust would get a PPV singles match in 2010. This really wasn't that bad of a match although I'd have preferred to see Ted win with the Dream Street. Also Ted getting buried by Goldust after didn't really help. But honestly this match was better than expected. - ***
*
Layla vs Natalya - Divas Title
*
Meh, this match could've had potential to be decent but it had a bit of a lame ending. Natayla is pretty damn good worker and Layla has shown quite a bit of improvement. Okay for a divas match but nothing memorable. - *1/2

*U**ndertaker vs Kane - Buried Alive for the WHC*

This was the same premise as every Taker/Kane match with the regular brawl format. It wasn't their best performance but it wasn't too bad. The ending baffled me. The Nexus attacking and burying Taker made no sense at all and they never even explained it. The ending ruined this match for me which wasn't that great anyway. - **3/4

*Team Raw: The Miz, CM Punk, Sheamus, John Morrison, R-Truth, Ezekiel Jackson & Santino Marella vs Team Smackdown: Big Show, Edge, Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston & Tyler Reks*

The thing I liked about this match was that everyone had their time to shine for the most part. Didn't like Kofi and Swagger going out so quick and didn't think Reks and Zeke deserved to stick around as long as they did but not a huge deal. The big problem for me was Rey botching the droppin' da dime twice near the end of the match along with a few other awkward moments he had. Ending was good with Edge getting the victory but I wish Miz could've eliminated Rey first and make it the whole sole survivor deal. Overall a good match but could've been better. - ***1/2
*
Wade Barrett (W/John Cena) vs Randy Orton - WWE Championship*

With the ending this match had, I think the 7 on 7 would've been a better choice to end the show. No one wants to see the main event of a PPV end in a DQ and in sort of a weird way. It made sense for Cena to throw the Nexus out of the ring to save Barrett being DQed and have a chance to rough them up. And Cena having Barrett win but it being by DQ obviously benefited him which made sense. But this match was not that great. I felt Orton and Barrett didn't quite click, but put on an okay match. Did not like this match ending the show though - **3/4

Overall I loved the opener and really enjoyed the 7 on 7, but the two big title matches both disappointed me. An okay show but I wouldn't go out and buy it (watched it via rental).​


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

40+ year old Dustin Runnels > Ted DiBiase Jr. x 1,000


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I kinda like Ted. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I had high hopes for him at one point but he's dead weight. If his name last name wasn't DiBiase i'm 95% sure he wouldn't have a job.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

Brye said:


> I kinda like Ted. :$


Me too. I'm not really that embarrassed to say that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I had high hopes for him at one point but he's dead weight. If his name last name wasn't DiBiase i'm 95% sure he wouldn't have a job.


Mid '09 I thought him and Rhodes were going places fast.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> 40+ year old Dustin Runnels > Ted DiBiase Jr. x 1,000


This can be said for Dustin and anyone tbh lol.

Can't believe I once predicted that Ted DiBiase Jr would be the star out of him and Rhodes. :lmao how fucking wrong was I?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ted has/had one of the easiest characters to play (spoiled rich kid) and he kind of blew it every time. I blame booking too but he didn't deliver his part either and I do like him. He had good matches with Bryan, Goldust and Morrison last year.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Superstars match between Goldust and DiBiase was perhaps the most FUN match of the year. Maryse on the outside was amazing, the commentators sounded like they were having legit fun and made their commentary that much better, and hell, seemed like Dustin and DiBiase were just out there having fun as well, and when everything got combined along with some solid ring work, you end up with one of my favourite matches of the year, even if it wasn't close to being technically the best lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingCal said:


> The Superstars match between Goldust and DiBiase was perhaps the most FUN match of the year. Maryse on the outside was amazing, the commentators sounded like they were having legit fun and made their commentary that much better, and hell, seemed like Dustin and DiBiase were just out there having fun as well, and when everything got combined along with some solid ring work, you end up with one of my favourite matches of the year, even if it wasn't close to being technically the best lol.


Do you happen to know the date or around what month?(I figure probably near BR anyway) Since I have Superstars 2010 all on DVD I should check that out although I'm currently going in order and only in Februry.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Just looked it up, and found my review of the match as well:

*Goldust Vs Ted DiBiase - WWE Superstars 02/09/2010*

Man, this match is just a total blast. You've got Goldust making DiBiase look better than he has ever looked inside the ring, you have Mayrse on the outside actually doing something other than standing there, and then you have Michael Cole and Jerry Lawler sounding like they have having so much genuine fun out there watching the match, insulting each other and talking about Maryse .

The story for the match is as basic as it gets. Good guy controls early, bad guy cheats to gain control, good guy becomes FIP, then they go into a finishing stretch. Its match structure 101, but Goldust is so great as giving and receiving (shut up perves) offence that it makes the simple story and match structure stand out above most of the other matches around it in the last month or so. The hot crowd adds even more to the match too, making the simple shit they are doing seem way better than it perhaps should lol.

Cole and Lawler on commentary are just awesome. If only they could be like this ALL the time, and not just one match every year or so. They manage to talk about the match and put both wrestlers over, put Maryse over on the outside, and poke fun at each other all at the same time. Incredible.

Kinda hard to talk about this match in all honestly, because there are so many other things surrounding the match as well. Its just a big package of awesomeness, with the match being one of the parts. The in ring action is great, but without everything else around it I don't really know how I would feel about it. I'd probably still like it, but not love it like I do with everything else.

*Rating: ***1/4*

Seabs did a way better write up of the match than me, but I'll let him post it if he wants .

Edit: Its September 2nd btw, not Feb 9th... didn't wanna confuse you with the date format .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks man! That sounds pretty solid. Gonna check that out and then Jericho/Goldust too which I've heard is great. Who knew I'd be spending all this time on Goldust matches today. :side:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Make sure you watch the Goldust/Regal matches too. Any Goldust match really. Guy's fucking awesome.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Finished Judgment Day 2007 today and I have now rated two PPV's without a single *** match.

Judgment Day 2007
15:36 Ric Flair VS Carlito - *3/4
1:15 Shane McMahon, Vince McMahon & Umaga VS Lashley – 1/2*
16:52 CM Punk VS Elijah Burke - **1/2
4:32 Randy Orton VS Shawn Michaels – 1/2*
15:04 Hardys VS Cade & Murdoch - **1/2
10:37 Edge VS Batista - **1/2
14:11 MVP VS Chris Benoit - **3/4
8:17 John Cena VS The Great Khali - *1/2

Overall: 5/10 - I would not recommend any match besides maybe Benoit/MVP which didn't go as well as I expected. I think the fact that Benoit's leg was the target right after Edge worked Batista's leg didn't help. I also didn't how little time it got for a two out of three falls match. People may not like the product right now that much but at least it isn't as bad as 2007 was.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I liked Punk/Burke from that show but I'm a huge mark for both so it's a little biased. Also didn't mind Flair/Carlito but other than that, rough PPV.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

2007 had quite a few good-great matches but I agree there was a lot of crap in the overall product. That was the year I started to not order PPVs on a regular basis. 2008 was much better though. Then they dropped down from '09 to now.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Flair/Carlito was one of the worst openers I have ever seen. It never clicked and the match dragged on and ended up being the second longest match. Punk/Burke was good but it also suffered a little from the length. Punk also doesn't work as well as a face in my opinion.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Dibiase has let me down and has been awful since Legacy break up like 2 Years ago. It isn't that he isn't talented, hell he is, he has a Dad who is a Fountain of wisdom, he is a good Athlete who can put on good Matches, hell he can talk well enough, yet he hasn't clicked at all. Every time he hits the Ring to play out that Character to the very best, prove himself, it's a easy Character to play, but he doesn't really fail, he just doesn't break the wall. If you asked me 2 Years ago who out of the 2 would suceed, i would have said Dibiase, there is no trait he doesn't posess. But now look at Cody, he has been given 2 Characters, totally oposite, turned around completely yet he stands out, he delievers the goods, this is why he is heading where he is heading. Cody is exciting to watch. Dibiase is sad to watch cause if he doesn't change soon he will be mentioned in Forum as one of the guys WWE missed the boat with, when actually he didn't bring it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> Finished Judgment Day 2007 today and I have now rated two PPV's without a single *** match.
> 
> Judgment Day 2007
> 15:36 Ric Flair VS Carlito - *3/4
> ...


Cena was actually having a career year in 2007, his 2011 has been a fucking rehash of it without the consistent performances to justify the push.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Like most years, 2007 had some good going for it along with some pure shit. Cena had a great year, Undertaker had a phenominal year despite being out for a few months in the middle, Batista, thanks to his work with Undertaker was able to put on a great year, Orton was doing extremely well for the most part, Edge was up and down depending on who he worked with, and HBK had a great year despite being out during the middle like Undertaker was. Unfortunately though the undercards for the most part blew (whereas 2006 had the amazing SD undercard to balance shit out) and some of the main event stuff ended up awful (Khali...).


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Cena was in God mode back in 2007. Goddamn shame he got injured tbh.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I miss dominant ass kicking superchamp cena. His ring work has really gone downhill lately


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

^^^As have his opponents. He just has zero chemistry with the Miz


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

peep4life said:


> ^^^As have his opponents. He just has zero chemistry with the Miz


That's one part of the problem right there and I think the same will happen with R-truth next.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Judgment Day 2007*
CM Punk vs. Elijah Burke - ***1/2
Chris Benoit vs. MVP - ***1/4
Hardyz vs. Cade and Murdoch - ***
Edge vs. Batista - **3/4
Ric Flair vs. Carlito - **3/4
The Great Khali vs. John Cena - *1/4
Randy Orton vs. Shawn Michaels – ¼*
Mr. McMahon/Shane McMahon/Umaga vs. Lashley - DUD

My ratings from the show but they were from a few years ago. I remember enjoying Punk/Burke though but I can't remember anything else on the show.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Substance unstable (Jun 4, 2011)

*Best WWE DVD's.*

Well i'm talking boxsets.

I already got:
Viva La Raza: Eddie Guerero story
Cheating Death, Stealing Life
Edge: Decade of Decadence
Bret Hart boxset.

What are the best ones to watch which will keep me entertained throughout?


----------



## speedkills (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Best WWE DVD's.*

The Rise and Fall of ECW - imo the bet documentary the WWE has done so far. The matches are pretty good as well, but the biography part is tremendous.

Chris Benoit "Hard Knocks" - Its hard for some people to watch his matches after what happened but for sheer match quality this is probably the best set of matches on any dvd set except for maybe bret's.

The Rise and Fall od WCW - A pretty entertaining documentary, especially if you're new to the history of the NWA/WCW. And it has an awesome collection of matches from the 80's early 90's.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Best WWE DVD's.*

The Rise and Fall of ECW. Amazing video, WWE did this one really well. It documented everything that was important in it's rise and everything important on there fall.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Best WWE DVD's.*

The Rock: Most Electrifying Man In Sports Entertainment
Undertaker: Tombstone
Stone Cold: Legacy Of
Shawn Michaels: Heartbreak & Triumph
Rob Van Dam: One Of A Kind


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Best WWE DVD's.*

- The Rise and Fall of ECW
- Shawn Michaels: My Journey
- Shawn Michaels: Heartbreak and Triumph
- Bret Hart: The Best there is, the best there was and the best there ever will be
- The Stone Cold Truth
- Batista: I walk Alone


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Best WWE DVD's.*



Viva™ said:


> The Rise and Fall of ECW. Amazing video, WWE did this one really well. It documented everything that was important in it's rise and everything important on there fall.


Yep, because Starrcade 1997 was just a blurb on the radar.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I am sooo marking out for the Mysterio set! Mysterio is usually at the very least ok in his worst matches but I hope WWE put together a strong selection. It will be interesting hearing him speak about his life and career out of kayfabe. I thought it was weird he wrote an entire book in kayfabe so hopefully this DVD is more revealing (pun intended).


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Clique said:


> I am sooo marking out for the Mysterio set! Mysterio is usually at the very least ok in his worst matches but I hope WWE put together a strong selection. It will be interesting hearing him speak about his life and career out of kayfabe. I thought it was weird he wrote an entire book in kayfabe so hopefully this DVD is more revealing (pun intended).


If the matches on the DVD were just over the last 2 years, it be pretty fucking awesome!

Nothing from '07 or '08, thank you very much unless it's the Armageddon match with Punk from '08.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

They're doing another 3-disc Mysterio set? Nice, I can't wait. Judging by the title, it'll probably be a documentary, which could be great. I hope we get a lot of matches from the last couple years, including some of his matches against guys like Jericho, Punk, Swagger, Rhodes, Morrison, Bourne, Del Rio, etc. This could be an awesome set.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The Extreme Rules Blu-Ray has some pretty nice bonus features on it:
- Post-match interview with Christian
- The awesome video package for Edge's retirement
- Edge's retirement speech (the one during the show, not post show) from SmackDown!
- The end of the draft battle royal and Cena being drafted to SmackDown!
- Cena's promo with Miz after he got drafted
- Teddy Long's announcement of the SmackDown vs RAW 6-man tag on the draft RAW
- The full six man tag from the draft RAW - Cena/Christian/Henry vs Punk/ADR/Miz
- Cena getting drafted back to RAW
- Rock's opening promo from his birthday RAW, where he beats up Cole
- Rock's closing promo from his birthday RAW, including the video package Vince introduced


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The useless six man tag should have been left on the cutting floor in favor of ALL Rock segments, plus Cena vs. Miz.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Classic Wrasslin: 92 Royal Rumble Review... 

All I have to say is... WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope we get lots of Rey from his early WWE career. Some of his earlier stuff was amazing.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just watched King of the Ring 2001, enjoyed the Show. No horrible or close to it. Only the Main Event dissapointet me.

KOTR Round 1: Angle vs Christian 6.5/10
KOTR Round 1: Rhyno vs Edge 6.0/10
WWF TT Championship: The Dudleyz vs Spike Dudley & Kane 6.5/10
KOTR Final: Angle vs Edge 6.5/10
Lightweight Championship: Jeff Hardy vs X-Pac 6.0/10
Streetfight: Shane McMahon vs Kurt Angle 8.0/10
ME: WWF Championship: SCSA vs Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit 6.0/10

There is really no bad Match on this Card. Very good Fun Event. The Streetfight was pretty cool, i mean it wasn't a Masterpiece but just brutal and exciting. The Main Event was just not up to standards. They seemed off, didn't click at all, the crowd was pretty dead, well they still can't have a bad Match, still kinda expected more. But if you take everything in it was one good PPV.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Didn't help the main event that Benoit broke his neck during it lol .


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Didn't know that, was it with the Headbutt? Because the Finish seemed really odd, especially for a Main Event.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> Didn't know that, was it with the Headbutt? Because the Finish seemed really odd, especially for a Main Event.


If I remember correctly (and I probably don't, my memory is fuuucked ), it was a back suplex from the ropes by Jericho that did it.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh well good to know, Benoit was a beast, you would never know it.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

Just spent 85$ on all of the In Your House PPV's, If anyone wants me to do a review on a Single Match/Full PPV then just let me know.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

BOB88 said:


> Just spent 85$ on all of the In Your House PPV's, If anyone wants me to do a review on a Single Match/Full PPV then just let me know.


Review the first 2 IYH shows in full please .

*awaits for BOB88 to go crazy trying to watch 2 of the shittiest events in the history of the company*



In all seriousness though... STAY AWAY FROM THOSE 2 SHOWS. Outside of ONE match on each, they are fucking awful.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Have to agree with that, sometimes you would see a great Match but the Shows are usually haunted by bad Matches and the horrible buyrates to go along with it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KingCal said:


> If I remember correctly (and I probably don't, my memory is fuuucked ), it was a back suplex from the ropes by Jericho that did it.


I thought his neck was broken during the TLC III match (I think that's what they say on his DVD) but he kept working at an unbelievable rate including some intense matches with Stone Cole and the insane cage match with Kurt Angle.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Clique said:


> I thought his neck was broken during the TLC III match (I think that's what they say on his DVD) but he kept working at an unbelievable rate including some intense matches with Stone Cole and the insane cage match with Kurt Angle.


I'm not entirely sure if that's when he actually broke it, but the headbutt through the table in the TLC match, then headbutt in the cage match against Angle certainly fucked it up, and then the suplex in the triple threat is what finally broke it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KingCal what you your thoughts on your ginger twin Sheamus?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I kinda like Sheamus, but only in short bursts. Any longer than... 10, maybe 15 minutes and he starts to get a little dull.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Understandable, feel about the same.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Sheamus needs to have more sub 10 minute matches with guys smaller than him that sell well. That's when he's at his best. Shame that Danielson was the first name that came to mind when I thought of that... guy needs a push, not stuck in squash matches. This thing with Cody best go well...

I just realised that despite all the Vader stuff I've watched recently, and the Dustin pimping we were doing yesterday... I've still to see any of their singles matches together!


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

In my opinion Sheamus is one of those guys you can see improving with every match. Since being put on Smackdown he's been working more, and with better talent (Bryan/Christian/RKO). I'm one of the people who think he could main event Mania convincingly in the future (2-4 years).


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Wrestlemania 27*
The Undertaker vs. Triple H - ****1/2
Randy Orton vs. CM Punk - ***1/2
Edge vs. Alberto Del Rio - ***1/2
Rey Mysterio vs. Cody Rhodes - ***1/2
The Miz vs. John Cena – **1/2
The Corre vs. Big Show/Kane/Kofi Kingston/Santino Marella – ¾*
Jerry Lawler vs. Michael Cole – ½*
Trish Stratus/Snooki/John Morrison vs. LayCool/Dolph Ziggler – ½*

Definitely not the best Wrestlemania but not as bad as what some people say. Triple H vs. The Undertaker is by far the best match although I think Taker was made to look too strong. Still an amazing match!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ethan619 said:


> Triple H vs. The Undertaker is by far the best match although *I think Taker was made to look too strong.* Still an amazing match!


That's the first time I've read that comment about this match. I thought both men looked strong in this war but it was *The Streak* that was put over more than anything. Undertaker, the man (yes), his body was practically broken but there was something (a force?) that wouldn't allow him to stay down. That's what I got from part of the story to this classic match.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

3 Pedigree's, constant chair shots and then the Tombstone, I thought it was a little over the top. The finish would have been better if Triple H just passed out as it would have matched in with the whole "end the streak or die trying". Brilliant match though, the storytelling is fantastic! Also I loved the aftermath with Taker not being able to walk out which did help to make Triple H still look strong and really sold the fact that the streak almost ended.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Like a lot of people, I was skeptical of Sheamus' huge push back in late 2009, but then I came around simply because his matches were good. He's a big dude, very powerful, but moves quickly and is versatile, and knows how to tell a story. A lot all of the matches in his main event run (December '09-October '10) were good to great.

-vs. John Cena - Tables Match for the WWE Championship - TLC 2009 - ***1/4
-vs. Triple H - WrestleMania XXVI - ***1/4
-vs. Randy Orton - WWE Championship - SummerSlam 2010 - ****
-vs. Randy Orton - Hell in a Cell for the WWE Championship - Hell in a Cell - ****

The match against Orton at Royal Rumble '10 was awkward only because they were both heels, the match against Triple H at Extreme Rules sucked because of politically booked Triple H was, and the cage match against Cena was pretty boring.

I know Sheamus had another match with Orton on RAW in late '10 that was very good, and a match with Cena in January '10 that was good. He works well in the main event, but needs to be booked properly, which he isn't.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Don't think I've given a Sheamus match *** yet lol. Though I don't pay too much attention to WWE matches these days unless they involve someone I really like .


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The Ladder Match with Morrison is probably his best and around three stars.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

If anyone gets the Nitro set from fye, let us know what extra stuff is on there. Paying an extra $8 after shipping/tax compared to amazon isn't worth the risk to me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sheamus is coming on leaps and bounds currently. By the end of the year he'll be a top notch worker, similar to Drew atm probably. He's started flying around now and that's really added to his offense which is awesome btw. He had a quality match with Christian a few weeks ago and he's had 2 great 5 minute matches on TV with Danielson. Ladder match with Morrison was obviously his best to date. Shame that SD has basically no major faces atm for heels like him to work with. He'll job to Orton for the title at some point this year but after that the only decent babyface that is credible on SD is Danielson. Maybe they'll remember Riley is on SD and give him a big face push.*


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

What is the official release date for the Nitro DVD in the UK? Is it June 7th like the US or a few days/weeks after? All Silvervision tells me is June.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

One of Sheamus' best traits is that, for a relatively big guy, he's an awesome bumper . Just watch anytime he gets sent over the top rope - he HURLS himself over with gleeful abandon.

EXAMPLE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaE4O4ER7is&t=5m58s


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Sheamus is coming on leaps and bounds currently. By the end of the year he'll be a top notch worker, similar to Drew atm probably. He's started flying around now and that's really added to his offense which is awesome btw. He had a quality match with Christian a few weeks ago and he's had 2 great 5 minute matches on TV with Danielson. Ladder match with Morrison was obviously his best to date. Shame that SD has basically no major faces atm for heels like him to work with. He'll job to Orton for the title at some point this year but after that the only decent babyface that is credible on SD is Danielson. Maybe they'll remember Riley is on SD and give him a big face push.*


They've moved Riley back to RAW.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Is it just me or are Angle/SCSA the funniest thing ever to happen in Wrestling. I mean in 2001 when they fought kinda over VKM's Love, was just hilarious. Don't remember laughing so hard about something in Wrestling. Here is a link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAYqW6Ln_1k&feature=related

It's not close to the funniest one, i just dont wanna search around, there are like 30 Parts of them Backstage. Love Stone Cold in 01, the best after 97. Just that hug he gave Vince where you saw that sick face was epic. I know the Heel Turn was considered a fail but to me it's just gold. Plus SCSA got booed quiet a lot just he couldn't be booed 100 percent, would have never happend. After what Stone Cold did for the WWF the Fans were pretty loyal to him, plus before he did what he pleased so his Character change wasn't all that different as far as ruthlessness, although it did get higher.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Vader13 said:


> They've moved Riley back to RAW.


*lol.

what reasoning did they give?*


wrestlingfan91 said:


> Is it just me or are Angle/SCSA the funniest thing ever to happen in Wrestling. I mean in 2001 when they fought kinda over VKM's Love, was just hilarious. Don't remember laughing so hard about something in Wrestling. Here is a link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAYqW6Ln_1k&feature=related
> 
> It's not close to the funniest one, i just dont wanna search around, there are like 30 Parts of them Backstage. Love Stone Cold in 01, the best after 97. Just that hug he gave Vince where you saw that sick face was epic. I know the Heel Turn was considered a fail but to me it's just gold. Plus SCSA got booed quiet a lot just he couldn't be booed 100 percent, would have never happend. After what Stone Cold did for the WWF the Fans were pretty loyal to him, plus before he did what he pleased so his Character change wasn't all that different as far as ruthlessness, although it did get higher.


*Some of them skits together were really funny yeah. Angle was incredible in 2001 with Austin but it was such a shame how they fucked him up after Survivor Series. He really should have continued as the biggest babyface in the company as WWE's hero but instead somehow they turned him heel and Austin was face again. 2001 was a great year but after Survivor Series it went really shit.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Agree that Sheamus is awesome and WWE blew it with Angle at the end of 2001. I hated how they hit the "reset" button so much in late 2001 with so many turns, a bunch of which were arguably ill-advised at the time. Angle, Austin, Undertaker... I agreed with turning Jericho heel as the culmination of his arc with Rock leading to him being the first-ever Undisputed World Champion, though even that turned out to be soured by the way they booked him during his WM program with Triple H and Stephanie.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Hated what they did the raw after SS. Austin, the main who turned his back on all his fans, and joined the alliance to try and take over WWF... somehow turns face by doing NOTHING. Angle on the other hand, HELPED the WWF to win the SS match and somehow gets turned heel.

Undertaker's turn, while random as fuck, ended up being my favourite heel/face run of any wrestler ever .


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a few questions about the Rise & Fall of WCW.

1. Does this tell the story of the Formation of the NWO and the NWO Wolfpac?

2. How many FULL matches are there, If any?

3: Should I pay 18$ for it brand new?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

WWF was utter shit in 2001 for storylines. I point to the InVasion and Undertaker's head-scratching heel turn as all the evidence I need to rest my case.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

BOB88 said:


> I have a few questions about the Rise & Fall of WCW.
> 
> 1. Does this tell the story of the Formation of the NWO and the NWO Wolfpac?
> 
> ...


1. It tells us about the Formation of the NWO, but not the Wolfpac.

2. There's 20 full matches. Disc 2 fucking rocks, though.

3. I'm not sure about paying full price. Try E-Bay or look for sales somewhere.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> WWF was utter shit in 2001 for storylines. I point to the InVasion and Undertaker's head-scratching heel turn as all the evidence I need to rest my case.


But we had Albert's masterfully-wrought push deep into the midcard as Intercontinental Champion, DDP being Undertaker's bitch over... and over... and over... and over... and over again!... and Saturn's love affair with Moppy!

Seriously, though, 2001 especially turned into a basketcase of shit following the dual injuries of Triple H and Benoit. And the whole InVasion mess really threw them all for a loop from which it seems like they were still recovering in early 2005 (along with the business in general).


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

It's strange indeed, so many shitty storylines in 2001, but so many epic matches. Incredible year for in-ring work.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Agreed, as crazy and stupid as a LOT of the storylines were in 2001, the talent and the matches made the entire year just so fucking awesome to watch lol. Still remains one of my favourite WWE years along with 97 and 2000.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *lol.
> 
> what reasoning did they give?*
> 
> *Some of them skits together were really funny yeah. Angle was incredible in 2001 with Austin but it was such a shame how they fucked him up after Survivor Series. He really should have continued as the biggest babyface in the company as WWE's hero but instead somehow they turned him heel and Austin was face again. 2001 was a great year but after Survivor Series it went really shit.*


They just said after Miz fired Riley the Raw GM rehired him. They failed to mention or even remember that he was ever on Smackdown.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying a entire year of PPVs. Which Year should I buy 2000/2001


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

2000


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I like both Years. Wrestling wise i consider 01 a good chunk better, but dont think 00 didn't have it's fair share of Classics. Like the Ironman between Rock and HHH or HHH vs Jack RR 00. Storyline wise i would say 00 was better, but i have to admit i enjoy the Invasion Angle, even if it's fucked up in a lot of ways, was a good Storyline as far as the concept. 00 had Rock vs HHH, Cacrus vs HHH and Jericho vs Benoit. 00 was the HHH Show, the Show was many times written around him instead of the Rock, Rock as the chaser and HHH as the Heel Champ, enjoyed the ruthless HHH only thing that was horrid about him was his 20 Minits Promos every RAW, every SD! about how great it was, and it would go on and on and on, and nobody would interrupt him. 00 had a lot of really shitty stuff like Briscoe vs Patterson or the legendary Hand...01 seemed more realistic. All in all, both Years are really fun.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Haven't seen all the PPV's from 2000 but I have seen everything from 2001 and there isn't a bad PPV. A couple of average-decent ones like Invasion and Vengeance but there's at least one good match on every show, plus the first 3 PPV's are all corkers.*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

01 had my favourite Angle match ever (which is a short list anyway) against Austin at Summerslam. 01 Austin is only second to 2000 HHH in my personal favourite years.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Backlash was pretty bad in 2001.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey guys, this is a question for the DVD experts. If I wanted every single MUST SEE match in recent WWE/WCW/ECW history (say 1995 onwards) what's a list of compilation DVD's that would pretty much cover it?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Figured I'd put my Raw review here, as I do every week. WWE Monday Night Raw 6/6 Review!

So who is getting the Nitro DVD tomorrow?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm considering it, but I might wait until it's cheaper used on Amazon. I rarely buy DVDs new just to save money.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I ordered the Nitro DVD along with the Savage DVD because I didn't have that yet. I will have a lot of awesome stuff to watch soon.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

best of smackdown (1999-2009) just watched it, great dvd
catch it up if u havent
its actually much better than best of raw ones, it lists a countdown of the top 100 moments in SD history


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Listings out for the new Rey Mysterio DVD:



> Disc 1
> 
> Namesake
> 
> ...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Don't think I got a reply for this question but when is the Nitro DVD release date in the UK? All Silvervision tells me is June, no actual date.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

There are only a few changes I would actually make. I would just swap some matches but keep the same opponents. I would put Great American Bash '05 with Eddie instead of WM21, No Way Out '04 with Chavo instead of SummerSlam '07, and Smackdown July 11, 2009 with Chris Jericho instead of Judgment Day. I _might_ have added one of his singles matches with Jack Swagger but this set looks packed.

Otherwise, I'll order this set and I look forward to watching it. I guess the format will be like "The Biggest Little Man" or maybe "Shawn Michaels: My Journey" with interviews in between the mathes.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

> Rey Misterio Jr. & Konnan vs. La Parka & Psicosis
> ECW Hardcore TV 28th October, 1995


No idea what this one is like, but Konnan I'm sure dragged it down.



> 2 out of 3 Falls Match
> Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Juventud Guerrera
> ECW Extreme Bash 9th March, 1996


A great match and fine addition that makes me glad I got rid of the ECW DVDs from Pioneer.



> Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Juventud Guerrera
> WCW Pro Wrestling 3rd November, 1996


Should be good. Unexpected addition.



> Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Chavo Guerreo Jr.
> WCW Saturday Night 11th January, 1997


Questionable since it involves Chavito, but it's Chavito before Eddie's death, so it should be good.



> Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Eddie Guerrero
> Nitro 8th September, 1997


A nothing match I'm sure, but it's the first one they ever had.



> Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Chris Jericho
> Nitro 17th November, 1997


Should be good.



> Rey Mysterio Jr., Super Calo & Hector Garza vs. Psychosis, La Parka & Silver King
> WCW Saturday Night 17th January, 1998


Questionable since I know there were some great lucha matches on Nitro, but maybe those are being saved for future sets.



> Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman vs. Eddie Guerrero & Juventud Guerrera
> Nitro 28th December, 1998


Fuck yes. L-W-O motherfucker. If only the double opener from Starrcade was also included.



> #1 Contenders Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship
> Rey Mysterio & Edge vs. Eddie & Chavo Guerrero
> SmackDown 24th October, 2002


Great addition, and hopefully there's not much Benoit commentary editing.



> WWE Tag Team Championship Match
> Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman vs. The World’s Greatest Tag Team
> Vengeance 27th July, 2003


Great addition, but I'd rather have one of their Smackdown matches since this one is on DVD. That said, this is the best out of their three matches.



> Rey Mysterio vs. Kurt Angle
> SmackDown 28th October, 2004


Minor fail, as these two had an excellent match a few months later in Japan.



> WWE Tag Team Championship Match
> Eddie Guerrero & Booker T. vs. Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam
> SmackDown 30th December, 2004


FUCK YES.


Disc 2



> Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero
> WrestleMania 21 3rd April, 2005


MEGA FAIL. I wanted the January 6 match or Rey's hardcore match with Chavito instead.



> WWE Tag Team Championship Match
> Rey Mysterio & Batista vs. MNM
> SmackDown 16th December, 2005


Meh.



> Mysterio’s Opportunity for a World Heavyweight Championship Match at WrestleMania 22 is on the Line
> Rey Mysterio vs. Randy Orton
> No Way Out 19th February, 2006


Edsploitation makes this an auto fail.



> Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero
> SummerSlam 26th August, 2007


Who cares?



> Stretcher Match
> Rey Mysterio vs. Finlay
> Cyber Sunday 27th October, 2007


meh.



> If Rey Mysterio Loses, He Must Unmask
> Rey Mysterio vs. Kane
> No Mercy 5th October, 2008


Disappointing feud.



> Intercontinental Championship Match
> Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho
> Judgment Day 17th May, 2009


FUCK YES. My favorite of their series.



> Intercontinental Championship Match
> Rey Mysterio vs. John Morrison
> SmackDown 4th September, 2009


FUCK YES TO HAVING THIS IN 16:9 FORMAT. Even it's only on DVD instead of blu ray.

Disc 3



> #1 Contenders Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
> Rey Mysterio vs. Batista
> SmackDown 18th December, 2009


Kanye Batista needed to be included.



> Rey Mysterio vs. Shawn Michaels
> SmackDown 29th January, 2010


Disappointing match but still good. The cheapo's who don't have blu ray can finally have this on DVD.



> World Heavyweight Championship Match
> The Undertaker vs. Rey Mysterio
> Royal Rumble 31st January, 2010


Good addition here.



> Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match
> Rey Mysterio vs. Dolph Ziggler
> SmackDown 5th February, 2010


Meh.



> Rey Mysterio Joins the SES vs. CM Punk’s Hair
> Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk
> Over the Limit 23rd May, 2010


If this means the February 12 or Extreme Rules matches are being saved for blu ray, then good.



> Fatal 4-Way World Heavyweight Championship Match
> Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk vs. The Big Show
> WWE Fatal 4-Way 20th June, 2010


Who cares?



> Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio
> SmackDown 18th October, 2010


Paint-by-numbers match that makes Rey look as bad as Cena in terms of match layout.



> Rey Mysterio vs. Cody Rhodes
> WrestleMania XXVII 3rd April, 2011


I'd rather have their Extreme Rules match.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Original UK releases of Rumble 2000 and WM 17 on ebay http://shop.ebay.co.uk/platt222/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## carlal19 (Jun 7, 2011)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> No idea what this one is like, but Konnan I'm sure dragged it down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this. Rey Mysterio is my Idol.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Have no interest in a Mysterio set especially when it is mostly TV matches.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

But the majority of his PPV matches are already commercially released.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

just watched summerslam 1988

superstar billy graham as a commentator makes me wanna shoot myself


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

They seriously need to do Triple H vs Rey Mysterio at some point before they both retire. I'll be pissed if it doesn't happen.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm convinced that it's happening this year.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This year? The only shot they have at doing it would be Summerslam I would think because I think Rey has a date with Sin Cara come Mania. Here's to hoping lol.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I would love to see HHH vs Rey, but only if HHH plays heel in the match


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Agreed. While I'm sure they could off face/face. Trips working the match as a heel would give us the better result imo.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Don't forget Survivor Series at MSG, although I'd do Cena vs. Rey for that one.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Just ordered Royal Rumble 2000 today (Y)


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, I got the best of Nitro DVD for my birthday. I haven't watched it yet, but I'm getting sick of the WWE being so fucking cheap and stingy with the booklets!

They didn't include a booklet in the Highest Flyers DVD I bought earlier this year, and now this.

Step your game up, Vince!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It's not cost-effective to keep producing them. WWE goes green.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> OK, I got the best of Nitro DVD for my birthday. I haven't watched it yet, but I'm getting sick of the WWE being so fucking cheap and stingy with the booklets!
> 
> They didn't include a booklet in the Highest Flyers DVD I bought earlier this year, and now this.
> 
> Step your game up, Vince!


They haven't included then in any sets since Highest Fylers. True Story or WM had the listings printed on the inside of the flap but thats it.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I hate DVD's that don't have the booklets. 

WWEDVDNews.com have made a custom booklet for the WCW Nitro DVD that you can download and print, though.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

> Disc 1
> 
> Namesake
> 
> ...


-Nice first match
-Awesome to see a Rey/Juvi match from ECW AND WCW. Interesting to see the contrasts.
-I love that they have TV matches with Chavo, Eddie, and Jericho.
-That LWO tag is probably a lot of fun.
-Rey & Edge vs. Los Guerreros is never a bad thing.
-The tag match against WGTT is a gem.
-No memory of the match against Angle.
-I remember the tag match with Booker and RVD being quite good and planting the seeds for what became Eddie/Rey.
-Would so much rather have preferred the January 6th to WM. For one, most of us have WM 21, and for another, the 1/6 match is the only 1-on-1 match from their 2005 feud that isn't on DVD.
-The NWO match against Orton makes a nice companion to their awesome WHC match in April that year.
-Would much rather have seen the "I Quit" rematch between Rey and Chavo from September '07.
-The 7/11 Rey/Y2J match would have been better since it was the last in the series. Or maybe the one from RAW. Selfishly, I would have wanted the one from The Bash, because that ppv was awful and I won't buy it.
-Morrison match...good.
-Disc 3 is exactly what I thought it would be.

All in all, the set starts off great. The ECW and WCW stuff is good, as is the early WWE stuff, but then they feature every match you would have expected, and not enough TV stuff. It's not a bad looking set, but I probably won't get it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The Bash match is on the Best PPV Matches 2009-2010 set.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

As long as they print the whole match listing with all the extras inside the DVD case I don't care if they give us a booklet. The Wrestlemania 28 DVD didn't have one and I actually liked it better with everything printed right on the inside of the case.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> The Bash match is on the Best PPV Matches 2009-2010 set.


 Yeah I know; the problem is I own every 2009 ppv except for The Bash, Night of Champions, Survivor Series, and TLC, and the Best of PPV Matches just wasn't worth it to me then.


----------



## suicideyouth (Jun 8, 2011)

The New wcw nitro dvd is verry good


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Watched Invasion.

WWF/WCW/ECW Invasion 

1.Match: Edge & Christian vs. Lance Storm & Mike Awesome 7.0/10

2.Match: Nick Patrick vs. Earl Hebner 1.0/10

3.Match: Acolytes vs. Chuck Palumbo & Sean O‘Haire 3.0/10

4.Match: X-Pac vs. Billy Kidman 6.0/10

5.Match: Raven vs. William Regal 4.0/10

6.Match: The Big Show & Billy Gunn & Albert vs. Shawn Stasiak & Hugh Morrus & Chris Kanyon 4.5/10

7.Match: Tazz vs. Tajiri 7.0/10

8.Match: Jeff Hardy © vs. Rob Van Dam 8.0/10

9.Match: Lita & Trish Stratus vs. Stacy Keibler & Torrie Wilson 2.0/10

Main Event: Team WWF (SCSA, Kurt Angle, The Undertaker, Kane & Chris Jericho) vs. Team WCW/ECW(Booker T, DDP, Rhyno & The Dudley Boyz)

7.5/10

Besides the Main Event which was good, although dragged out, and only the last 15 Minutes were fun and the Hardcore Title Match which was entertaining, there isn't a whole lot good to say about the Event. Opener was fine and Tajiri vs Tazz was getting good but was stopped quickly which is a shame..The Atmosphere was good though. And if you took the Matches for what they were, it wasn't all that bad.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

BGLWrestlingGod said:


> Yeah I know; the problem is I own every 2009 ppv except for The Bash, Night of Champions, Survivor Series, and TLC, and the Best of PPV Matches just wasn't worth it to me then.


The 2009 DVDs aren't worth having because almost every good match has been put on a blu ray compilation.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Extreme Rules 2011
20:06 Randy Orton VS CM Punk - ***1/2
9:08 Kofi Kingston VS Sheamus - **
7:02 Jack Swagger & Michael Cole VS JR & King – 1/4*
11:42 Cody Rhodes VS Rey Mysterio - ***
5:24 Michelle McCool VS Layla - *
21:05 Alberto Del Rio VS Christian - ***1/2
4:17 The Corre VS Kane & Big Show - *1/2
19:53 John Morrison VS John Cena VS The Miz - ***1/2

Overall: 8.5/10 - It was a very good PPV to watch and was more entertaining then Mania was. I would give MOTN to Orton/Punk but it was very close with the three top rated matches.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> Watched Invasion.
> 
> WWF/WCW/ECW Invasion
> 
> ...


That match for me is the most memorable of that event due to the fact that Jack Doan performs a running jumping forearm smash to a WCW referee. So for that moment, I give that match a 6/10






3:30-3:34


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is my WWE Presents: The Very Best of WCW Monday Nitro DVD Review!

One of my most epic reviews, which is fitting due to it being my 100th post on the site!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

WCW Tagged Classics would be epic. Silvervision need to get releasing them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watched Superstars from March '10 today and found some pretty solid matches. Jericho/Goldust was quite enjoyable but what really caught my attention was Kidd/Mysterio. Loved the match and it really gave me thoughts about how solid a CW division would be for the action, even though there aren't too many CWs.

On a side note, going to WWE supershow next friday! Punk's scheduled to be there so I'm pumped, this'll be the first time I've seen him live. I'd mark for Ryder as well. Dunno if I'm gonna rock my Punk shirt, Sheamus shirt or old school Edge Rated R superstar shirt. 

I wish IMPACT was touring around here. In '07 me and some buddies got 2nd row seats for $17 and it was awesome. Action was really good and all the wrestlers were pretty cool. AJ/Joe live is great.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Judgement day and Fully Loaded 2000 tagged classic arrived in the post today, cant wait to see these again.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

My e-mail from Silvervision. 

Hi,

We currently have no plans for releasing any box sets for Starrcade or the other WCW classics just yet, but that is not to say that we wouldn’t in the future at some point.

Kind Regards

Vicky


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

They can't release anything WCW unless WWE decide to. The tagged classics are only for stuff that they originally released on VHS.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> The 2009 DVDs aren't worth having because almost every good match has been put on a blu ray compilation.


 Not entirely true, IMO. 2009, despite the quality of the programming, was a good year for PPV.

-Hardy/Edge - Royal Rumble
-Orton/Shane - No Way Out
-MITB, HHH/Orton (yes, I like it) - WrestleMania
-Six-man tag = Backlash
-Mysterio/Jericho - Judgment Day
-ECW Title 3-way - Extreme Rules
-Mysterio/Ziggler, Orton/Cena, Hardy/Punk - SummerSlam
-Punk/UT, Morrison/Ziggler, Cena/Orton - Hell in a Cell


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The Blu-Ray bonus features for Over The Limit are:
- Triple-Threat #1 Contenders Match: Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz vs. Alberto Del Rio (RAW 5/9/11)

RAW 5/16/11:
- Brie Bella vs Kelly Kelly
- Lawler/Cole Contract Signing
- "I Quit" Match : Cena vs. Swagger (was a No-DQ match actually)

RAW 5/23/11:
- R-Truth knows the truth

- Kiss My Foot Match: Jerry Lawler vs Bret Hart (King of the Ring 1995)


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Quick question, did WCW ever release any DVDs? I know this a Sting vs nWo feud set, wich I'm trying to find, but I don't know if WCW or WWE released it. A link to that would also be awesome.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

BGLWrestlingGod said:


> Not entirely true, IMO. 2009, despite the quality of the programming, was a good year for PPV.
> 
> -Hardy/Edge - Royal Rumble
> -Orton/Shane - No Way Out
> ...


Only Rey vs. Jericho is blu ray worthy from that list (of the ones that aren't on blu ray already).

Your expectations are too low based on the matches you listed. You're way too easy to please.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Only Rey vs. Jericho is blu ray worthy from that list (of the ones that aren't on blu ray already).
> 
> Your expectations are too low based on the matches you listed. You're way too easy to please.


Hey, good for him. He probably enjoys the product more than all of us.


----------



## cenation87 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all i am new to this forum is there a place where u cn download wwe ppvs


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

♠War Machine♠;9815507 said:


> Hey, good for him. He probably enjoys the product more than all of us.


Then he'd probably have an orgasm (literally) watching Austin's feud with the Hart Foundation.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Only Rey vs. Jericho is blu ray worthy from that list (of the ones that aren't on blu ray already).
> 
> Your expectations are too low based on the matches you listed. You're way too easy to please.


 Not really. I have my own tastes. I can cite exactly why I enjoy the matches I listed and why they're worth owning.

-Hardy/Edge is a solid NoDQ match. It has a great spot and honestly since I wasn't watching SD at the time, the finish took me by surprise.

-Orton/Shane reminded me of the classic brawls from '99-'03 or so. Shane is great in these type of weapons matches, as seen in the match against Angle, Vince, Kane, and hell even Test and Steve Blackman.

-MITB V at WM 25 is actually a lot of fun, as good as the second and fourth MITBs. Not as good as the first and better than the third and sixth. 

-HHH/Orton suffered from the stipulation, but I actually loved that they hit their finishers in the first couple of minutes. It threw out any expectations we had that it was going to be like their other matches. It was a nice way of saying that though these two have met before, never quite like this. I also really liked the ending, with Orton getting punted while coming into the ring with the sledgehammer, then getting hit with it, and HHH beating the shit out of Orton, being pulled off by the ref, and letting out a huge exclaimation of anger. It was very cinematic, like the scene in the movie where someone gets their revenge and yet is completely shaken. Problem is it followed an amazing match in UT/HBK and the ending wasn't fitting for a WM.

-The six-man at Backlash is slow, yes, but it's also a classic-type tag match.

-Dreamer, Swagger, and Christian just knocking the crap out of each other with weapons before Dreamer wins his second and final ECW World Title was a fun ode to ECW matches and had a feel-good ending.

-Have you seen Mysterio/Ziggler at SummerSlam? It's fucking electric, as good as Mysterio/Angle from SS '02, and this is coming from a huge Angle mark. Orton/Cena is mediocre, but the false finishes were just nuts, and Hardy/Punk is great proof that you can have an awesome ladder match without being a spotfest.

-Punk/UT at HIAC is so flawed on so many levels, but if you just watch it is a little ten-minute match, it's quite fun. Morrison/Ziggler is a great introduction to what two new guys can do for 15 minutes. It's a simple story, and a good match. Orton/Cena is a good nodq match, but yes doesn't belong in the cell. Still enjoyed it, though.



> Hey, good for him. He probably enjoys the product more than all of us.


 Not so much since, say, last Fall. The road to WM was very weak and post-WM has been largely terrible. I thought the build to WM XXVI was amazing, and the last great full year was probably 2005.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Jbardo said:


> Judgement day and Fully Loaded 2000 tagged classic arrived in the post today, cant wait to see these again.


How did you get those?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> How did you get those?


http://www.silvervision.co.uk/products/Judgment-Day-2000-Fully-Loaded-2000-DVD-2-Discs.html


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Is it from the UK?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah unfortunately tagged classics are just a U.K thing.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Lil' request: I need at least five Sheamus matches that make me think he's anything more than a bland sack of average.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Lil' request: I need at least five Sheamus matches that make me think he's anything more than a bland sack of average.


Can't help you. Sorry. So, that thought will remain forever.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> Lil' request: I need at least five Sheamus matches that make me think he's anything more than a bland sack of average.


- vs. Morrison (KOTR and Ladder Match) I guess
- vs. Bryan (Raw, US Title) I guess
- vs. Bryan (SmackDown) I guess
- vs. Kingston (Smackdown) I guess


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sheamus seemes to be a good worker, espcially for his size...what really stands out about him is his timing i would say.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Lil' request: I need at least five Sheamus matches that make me think he's anything more than a bland sack of average.


Sheamus/Morrison - Ladder
Sheamus/Morrison - KOTR Final
Sheamus/Orton/Barrett - Cage
Sheamus/Orton - HIAC
Sheamus/Cena - Table


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Brye said:


> Sheamus/Morrison - Ladder
> Sheamus/Morrison - KOTR Final
> *Sheamus/Orton/Barrett - Cage*
> Sheamus/Orton - HIAC
> *Sheamus/Cena - Table*


Ugh... Bad matches and not so great performances by Fella.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I just purchased the Best of Nitro DVD and enjoyed it. I haven't watched the whole 9 hours of it but do enjoy going through memory lane seeing many of the best and worst moments of Nitro. I give this DVD a solid 8/10 rating and was glad they got DDP to host it too.

Edit: I really liked the Eddie Guerrero/Ric Flair match on Disc 1. The two had great chemistry and it was a back and forth contest. I really wish Eddie and the other Rascals got pushed in WCW. They deserved it. I LOL when Bobby Heenan on commentary mentioned how Flair was the 13 time World Champion at the time but said it should've been 15 if they count his two reigns in another company. Bischoff cuts him off and says that those reigns are not real wrestling reigns. LOL...Got to love it!

On a side note, if anyone here does not own a copy of the Monday Night Wars DVD, Wal-Mart should have plenty of those copies on their $5 DVD bin section. I got my copy the other day along with the Edge DVD too. Just giving you guys a heads up as it is worth it!!!


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I loved that Eddie v Flair match Chrono!

I really enjoyed Smackdown this week. PINFALL Magazine Review of Smackdown 6/10


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, that Flair/Eddie match was awesome. As was the Flair and Arn vs Hogan and Savage match. That match was such a clash in styles. You have Ric and Arn wrestling the Southern NWA style, and Savage and Hogan pretty much stuck to what they did in the WWF.

I just really like that match.


----------



## Canadian Destroyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey guys is this CM Punk dvd any good? I haven't seen any of his stuff from ROH and I was wondering if anyone here has seen this. Worth buying or no?


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Always thought the Eddy/Flair Nitro match was great, even back when I was watching through random Nitro episodes at the start of the year. Discovered it out of randomness and was delighted to see it make the Nitro Set. Heres what I posted back then.

Eddy Guerrero vs. Ric Flair - Nitro 05/20/96

Another great TV match, goes over 15 minutes and it just flies by! Both guys really shine here. Everybody gets their usual spots in, crowd are popping, I'm entertained. It's all good. Don't want to blabber on and on about it, just check it out.

***1/2-***3/4

Man, I used to keep them short & sweet.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I want the Nitro set! Fucking nostalgia lane, love me some mid-late 90s WCW, takes me back every single time!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Canadian Destroyer said:


> Hey guys is this CM Punk dvd any good? I haven't seen any of his stuff from ROH and I was wondering if anyone here has seen this. Worth buying or no?


It has at least two matches against Bryan Danielson. There are worse things to spend money on.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm sure Sheamus faced Christian before? Or maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> Ugh... Bad matches and not so great performances by Fella.


I liked the cage match. I'll admit Cena/Sheamus was a bit of a stretch though. I'll replace that with one of the DB matches. I really don't think Sheamus is that bad of a worker. I'd say most of his stuff is at least acceptable.

Edit: ^ He faced him on Raw in 2010, it's on the best of DVD and I completely forgot about that. I'd add that to my list.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Orton/Sheamus matches are pretty terrible. I'd take that off the list. I knew Sheamus/Christian happened, I'd have to watch it again but I'm sure it was a good match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I agree that for the most part they were forgettable but I thought their HIAC match was good.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

There was a Sheamus/Christian match on SmackDown two or three weeks ago and I heard it was good. I find Sheamus to be a good worker for someone his size.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm a fan of Sheamus. I like his matches - but there's certain people he just doesn't click with (e.g. Orton). 

I'll have to watch these Sheamus/Christian matches again, I don't remember them.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought Sheamus/Orton from SummerSlam and Hell in a Cell were two of the best matches of the year. They even had a gem on RAW at the end of the year.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Their match on Smackdown this week was pretty good. I agree that the HIAC match was also good.

Orton/Barrett matches are the ones I'm probaly thinking of that are bad.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sheamus/Orton have had some pretty great matches. The Summerslam one (aside from the rubbish end) was good, the Hell in a Cell was actually a great cell match. Also this week on Smackdown I thought they had a fantastic television match. Sheamus is a great worker.



> Lil' request: I need at least five Sheamus matches that make me think he's anything more than a bland sack of average.


Sheamus vs. John Morrison Ladder Match: TLC
Sheamus vs. Triple H: Wrestlemania 26
Sheamus vs. Randy Orton: Hell in a Cell
Sheamus vs. Daniel Bryan: RAW
Sheamus vs. John Morrison: King of the Ring Finals

He tends to do very well against smaller guys who can bump well for his moves, as well as his ability to sell their offense really, really well.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> Orton/Barrett matches are the ones I'm probaly thinking of that are bad.


 Probably. The Orton/Barrett matches from Bragging Rights and Survivor Series were two of the worst high-profile matches of the year. The only reason their third match was passabe was because it was, like, four minutes long.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Orton's matches from last year were horrible. He made Sheamus and Barrett look like shit. And there was that bad booking too.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I actually enjoyed Orton/Barrett from Survivor Series. I will agree that their Bragging Rights match sucked though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

My wish list for the upcoming Greatest Stars of the 21st Century set.

Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio [SmackDown 2/10/2005]
John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels [Raw 1/12/2009]
Big Show vs. Undertaker [SmackDown 12/5/2008]
The Rock vs. Triple H [Judgment Day 2000]
Austin & Angle vs. Rock & Jericho [SmackDown 11/15/2001]
Jeff Hardy vs. Shawn Michaels [Raw 2/11/2008]
Jericho & Edge vs. Rey & Jeff [SmackDown 6/26/2009]
Kane vs. Shawn Michaels [Unforgiven 2004]
Eddie Guerrero vs. JBL [GAB 2004]
Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show [Judgment Day 2003]
Cena/HBK/Batista/Taker vs. Rated RKO/MVP/Kennedy [Raw 2/15/2007]
Triple H vs. Randy Orton LMS [No Mercy 2007]
Evolution vs. Rock 'N Sock Connection [WM 20]
Hulk Hogan vs. Brock Lesnar [SmackDown 8/8/2002]


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice list but I think it is a very slim chance they would put an Ironman match on the set.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> Lil' request: I need at least five Sheamus matches that make me think he's anything more than a bland sack of average.


A Sheamus performance where he looks like a bland sack of average? 

Ladder match with Morrison is his best match and one of the best ladder matches ever. It's a classic.

Watch anything involving Sheamus & Evan Bourne: they have outstanding chemistry. Tag match from Raw 5/31 is the best of the batch (Sheamus/Edge vs. Bourne/Cena), but they had a good squash when Sheamus was champ, and then a couple matches from early this year. All his matches with Daniel Bryan have been good. Most recent match with Orton was very good and I remember digging their HIAC match. His early matches with Goldust get love from the cool kids but I haven't seen those in ages. But yeah, he has great facial expressions and physical offense, takes nasty bumps and sells well: what's not to like?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching the promos on the Jericho DVD and they're all awesome. Love the Jericho/Austin one post-Raw and all the WCW ones are hysterical.

I miss Jericho.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just watched Orton/Sheamus from SD! and I absolutely loved this match. I have it higher than any of their other match ups and I felt it was more exciting. Sheamus looked so strong in this match. He worked over literally all of Orton's body and had him down and out so many times. The kendo stick shots from both of them were nasty, as was the spot on the steel steps. The ending giving Sheamus the victory was great for him, imo. He's being built up very well on SD even if he's not really in the immediate title picture. - ***1/2 - ***3/4


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Watching Vengeance Night of Champions and I just realised this is the PPV Benoit didn't show up to


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

greendayedgehead said:


> Watching Vengeance Night of Champions and I just realised this is the PPV Benoit didn't show up to


Ugh. Those were such strange days. And I was so excited about Benoit being on ECW and showing those kids the ropes.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I remember talking to a guy at school the day of V07 and asking "who won the ECW title?" He said "Johnny Nitro". You could imagine the confusion.



sterling said:


> A Sheamus performance where he looks like a bland sack of average?
> 
> Ladder match with Morrison is his best match and one of the best ladder matches ever. It's a classic.
> 
> Watch anything involving Sheamus & Evan Bourne: they have outstanding chemistry. Tag match from Raw 5/31 is the best of the batch (Sheamus/Edge vs. Bourne/Cena), but they had a good squash when Sheamus was champ, and then a couple matches from early this year. All his matches with Daniel Bryan have been good. Most recent match with Orton was very good and I remember digging their HIAC match. His early matches with Goldust get love from the cool kids but I haven't seen those in ages. But yeah, he has great facial expressions and physical offense, takes nasty bumps and sells well: what's not to like?


That opinion was basically stemmed off of the No DQ match with Orton. Wasn't terrbile, but not somehting I'd chuck "three stars' or whatever at either. His physical offence in general is pretty average to me, and I'm not even asking he do unique stuff like McIntyre, but he seems to just throw out generic stuff for the sake of it being a form of offence. I really haven't a hell's clue how to word that properly. It's like, you know that Indian guy managing Khali? His offence was punches, stomps, slam, etc; nothing to get heat or to insklt his opponents or anything. Sheamus is a far cry from being THAT average, and I;ve seen him d stuff I actually thought had meaning (dropping knees on Bryan to display his dominance over the smaller man, etc.), but it's still not enoguh for me to say "this guy's actively good". I'm not actually sure I've ever seen his facial expression change twice, though I'll chalk that down to me not watching much of his high-profile stuff (PPV matches). Selling's def. not bad but I'd still call it average. Almost nothing the guy does has any interest to me whatsoever, hell I really didn't like that Raw tag from May last year (not all his fault obv. since there were three other guys). Thought the Bryan matches were okay but I saw them more as "Bryan could do this with anyone that size" kind of deals. I don't want to make Sheamus sound bad, because he definitely isn't bad, but I keep watching him and reading large amounts of praise makes me wonder what I'm missing. I'll watch the Morrison ladder match now and come back w/ stuff on it. Don't expect much positive. :side:














Maybe I just hate a ginger. 8*D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its a shameful thing!
Yeah1993!
That you haven't seen much Sheamus on your TV!

As much as I can't stand Morrison I need to check out the Ladder match with Sheamus.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sheamus is great. Shame he doesnt get the chance to really show off that often. But when he does, he really impresses.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

holy crap I actually watched it~!!!!

Sheamus v John Morrison (WWE 19/12/10)
--I can pretty much revoke what I said about Sheamus not interesting me in any way, because most of what he did here was pretty freakin great. I wouldn't call this a classic, and I'd say it's far from it, but the idea of a "classic" seems to vary from every single person, and I'm not going to knock this much at all because it was really good. Thought Sheamus actually did really display his overpowering big motherfucker gimmick over little jumpy purty-boy Morrison who should have specialised in this sort of thing. Sheamus' work on his leg wasn't just good becuase "hey he's jumpy and this is a ladder match and John can't climb", it was good because he actually DID unique stuff that i thought he was missing. I really can't be bothered trying to remember much of what he did in particular, or trying to come up with names for them, but I got the sense that if somebody like Arn Anderson was in a ladder match he'd do a similar sequence of stuff. First 3/4 of the match was spent with hobbling Morrison trying to stop Sgeamus from going up, and Sheamus being pissed and surpirsed at how Morrison can even stand, then plowing through him him with this and that. Morrison sold the leg really,m really well as well, and he sold it even at points where it wasn't even necessary (if it is and stuff. yayrasslinnerds) It was all done really well and Morrison's hope spots didn't seem goofy (like I usu. think they do). Loved the spot where they were both holding ladders on the opposite sides of the ring and ran at each yelling "YOU FUCKERRRRR". Well they didn't yell that, but it wa sin my head and I enjoyed it. Ladder matches are obviously going to have it's fair share of "the hell?" moments, and this wasn't too bad before the *big spot* of faling outside the ring. Honestly that looked pathetic with both guys just jumping. I tried to watch the replay to see if someone did a move or they both fell but I just saw Sheamus jump onto the ladder and Morrison jump after him. I don't think Sheamus should have really got up after that either but it set up Jerry Lawler's line of "what is this guy The Terminator?", so it makes up for it. Very good match.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Brye said:


> Watching the promos on the Jericho DVD and they're all awesome. Love the Jericho/Austin one post-Raw and all the WCW ones are hysterical.
> 
> I miss Jericho.


What are yours/everybody elses top 10 Jericho matches?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Only including WCW and WWE:

Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit [Fall Brawl 1996]
Chris Jericho vs. Eddie Guerrero [Fall Brawl 1997]
Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit [Royal Rumble 2001]
Chris Jericho & Chris Benoit vs. Steve Austin & Triple H [Raw 5/21/2001]
Chris Jericho vs. The Rock [No Mercy 2001]
Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels [WrestleMania XIX]
Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels [No Mercy 2008]
Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio [Judgment Day 2009]
Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio [The Bash]
Chris Jericho & Big Show vs. Batista & Rey Mysterio [Hell in a Cell 2009]


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I like SD's list for Jericho's Top 10 matches for the most part but I would add his Last Man Standing with Triple H from Fully Loaded '00, Shawn Michaels Judgment Day '08 and Rey Mysterio Smackdown 7/10/09. I also like his Submission match with Chris Benoit at Judgment Day '00, his '04 matches with Christian (WM, Cage, and Ladder), and a ton of others.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I loved the Jericho/Christian match from Wrestlemania 20 (there whole fued actually). Trish's turn was hot too. :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Whats everyones take on NWO 2009?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I may be the only one but I thought the Jericho/Christian vs. Trish/Lita tag at Armageddon '03 was really entertaining. 

And Jericho's 'champion vs. champion' match with CM Punk on the Smackdown after Extreme Rules '09 is overlooked. I thought that match was really good.


EDIT - NWO '09 had two strong Elimination Chamber matches/interesting title changes, good No Holds Barred match between Orton and Shane (RKO bled hardway), and an ok match between HBK and JBL. I remember Swagger vs. Finlay not being as good as their first match on ECW.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Clique said:


> I like SD's list for Jericho's Top 10 matches for the most part but I would add his Last Man Standing with Triple H from Fully Loaded '00, Shawn Michaels Judgment Day '08 and Rey Mysterio Smackdown 7/10/09. I also like his Submission match with Chris Benoit at Judgment Day '00, his '04 matches with Christian (WM, Cage, and Ladder), and a ton of others.


FL 2000 should def be on there instead of the Bash.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> What are yours/everybody elses top 10 Jericho matches?


I don't really have them in order but it's alot of HBK, Mysterio and Benoit. :side:

Jericho/Benoit vs HHH/Austin - Raw '01
Jericho/HBK - WM XIX
Jericho/HBK - Unforgiven '08
Jericho/HBK - No Mercy '08
Jericho/Mysterio - The Bash '09
Jericho/Bourne - Fatal Four Way '10 (Might be overrating it a little but I fucking love this match and it exceeded my expectations so much)
Jericho/Benoit - Royal Rumble '01
Jericho/Christian - WM XX
Jericho/Benoit Submission Match - JD '00 (maybe '01), not 100% of the year.
Jericho/Christian Ladder Match - No Mercy '04


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> Whats everyones take on NWO 2009?


Haven't seen it since it first aired, but both Chamber matches are great and Shane/Orton was enjoyable. Everything they did with Edge was awesome. Problem is, there's only 5 matches on the card. Probably easier to just download a match or two.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> EDIT - NWO '09 had two strong Elimination Chamber matches/interesting title changes, good No Holds Barred match between Orton and Shane (RKO bled hardway), and an ok match between HBK and JBL. I remember Swagger vs. Finlay not being as good as their first match on ECW.


Well thats good to hear since i just bought it, just made an ebay account and i went a little crazy bidding on stuff :$ sucks i cant retract some 



> Haven't seen it since it first aired, but both Chamber matches are great and Shane/Orton was enjoyable. Everything they did with Edge was awesome. Problem is, there's only 5 matches on the card. Probably easier to just download a match or two.


I dont mind that it has 5 matches cause the chambers get time, as long as the undercard isn't bad im usually pretty happy, i love Elimination Chamber 2010.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

What does everyone think of this: 



> The Top Ten Chris Jericho Matches
> 
> 
> Honorable Mention: Chris Jericho vs. Triple H (Raw, 4/17/00)
> ...


411mania. 

Some interesting choices there. But I'd have to rewatch Jericho/Eddie from 97, Jericho/Rock from 02, and Jericho/Juventud from Superbrawl, as I don't remember them much. 

Interesting seeing Jericho/Cena in their top 10.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just looking at the list, numbers 1-5 look really good, TLC3 is fine there, Jericho/HHH Hell in a Cell doesn't belong there... it was one of the lesser Cell matches for me (good but not great). Jericho/Cena Summerslam I barely remember, but I don't remember it being anything worth talking about. 9 and 10 I haven't seen, so yeah...

I mean, if I was being really picky about numbers 1-5, I'd swap 1 and 2 around, and 4 and 5 around, but that's it. Actually, come to think of it, I'd have Jericho/Michaels Ladder match up there in the top 5... probably in the number 4 spot. Also, how about Rock/Jericho from No Mercy 2001? Don't know I'd put it ahead of their Rumble match, but it deserves to at least be in Jericho's top 10.

Edit: And holy shit, almost forgot about Jericho/Rey Bash 09... eh, alright, here's how my top 5 would look:

1) vs. Michaels WM19
2) vs. Benoit RR01
3) vs. Mysterio GAB 09 (yeah, I rank it this high, such an awesome match, can't believe I forgot it before)
4) vs. HHH Fully Loaded 00
5) vs. Michaels No Mercy 2008 Ladder Match


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Fully Loaded 2000 against Hunter, WrestleMania XIX against Shawn, No Mercy 2008 against Shawn, Royal Rumble 2001 against Benoit, and the tag team match with Benoit against Hunter and Austin round up Jericho's top 5 matches.

The HIAC match against Triple H should be nowhere near his top-10 or even top-20. It's an okay match and nothing more.

I absolutely adore Mysterio/Jericho from the Bash 2009 too.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Best Jericho matches... hmmm...

Vs Eddie @ Fall Brawl
Vs HHH LMS
Vs Christian WM
Vs HBK WM
Vs Benoit Ladder

Those would be my top 5 probably (not sure on the order), with stuff like TLC III and MITB I being better matches than a couple of those, but being multiman they aren't the best "Jericho" matches so to speak. Honourable mention to his first match with Undertaker on SD in 09, just because I was there live .


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

Kane & Steve Austin & The Rock & The Undertaker VS Chris Benoit & Haku & Rikishi & Triple H

guys im looking for this match but cant seem to find it, can someone help me please? and for those who watched it....how was it?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

No mention of Jericho/Mysterio from The Bash? Blasphemy.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

*WWE Presents: Backlash 2003*

Rey Mysterio vs. The Big Show - ***1/2*
Rikishi vs. Sean O'Haire - ****
Trish Stratus vs. Jazz for the Women's Championship - **1/4*
Rob Van Dam/Kane vs. The Dudley Boyz for the World Tag Team Titles - ****3/4*
Team Angle vs. Los Guerrero's for the WWE Tag Team Titles - ******
Kevin Nash/HBK/Booker T vs. HHH/Ric Flair/Y2J - *****
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena for the WWE Championship - ****1/2*
The Rock vs. Goldberg - ***3/4*

Some good mid card matches, but considerably lackluster for a PPV. Mainly because that it is based around repercussions of WrestleMania, so you expect a lot more. Big mistake not having Triple H defend his World Title, the six man tag comes off as cluttered and unnecessary, should have been Triple H vs. Booker T vs. Kevin Nash in a triple threat for the title, with Triple H coming out on top. The Rock vs. Goldberg is a big disappointment, only lasting thirteen minutes with Greenberg being carried throughout the entire match, what else can you expect?


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Just watched the Jericho/Michaels match from Unforgiven 2008, the Un Sanctioned match. Very different styled match to what you are used to seeing but this is what made it so great. The intensity from Shawn from the time he walked out until the time he left was brilliant. Haven't seen anything else from their 2008 feud so I can't compare it to any of them but this was great! ******


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I enjoyed Rock/Goldberg from Backlash 2003. After the Jericho match at Bad Blood 2003, that's the match I enjoyed the most from Goldberg in WWE (and WCW).


----------



## chazparks (Jan 10, 2010)

*The very best of WCW Nitro*

Decent DVD. I think, I would had picked one storyline and followed it instead of trying to condense 6 years into 3 hours. A lot was left out. The formation of the Wolfpack, Sting joining the WolfPack, Nitro's opening music. Mankind being announced to win the WWF title.

The thing that was missing was a telling of why the final Nitro wasn't in sync with Raw until the ending. On Raw, there was Trish and Vince commenting on Nitro but it wasn't the same segment that was currently happening on Nitro.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: The very best of WCW Nitro*

It's a best of dvd. People will always complain no matter what. This is not just relevant to wrestling dvd's but in all areas.

Everyone has their own opinions on what was great and was not and what should have been included and what shouldn't have been

I am a bit bemused that you want "mick foley being announced to win wwf title" on a "BEST OF" WCW Nitro DVD. How exactly was this a high point? This is not a DVD highlighting the history of WCW Nitro bad and good, it is a BEST OF dvd.


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

*Re: The very best of WCW Nitro*

They include the Fingerpoke Of Doom ?


----------



## chazparks (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: The very best of WCW Nitro*

Yes, I know things will be left out. They didn't give us the complete 6 year anthology nor would I want that.

Most people claim 4 things killed WCW
1. nWo being recycled to death
2. Finger poke of Doom
3. Foley being announced to win the WWE title.
4. AOL merger

Of those 4 only one made the DVD.


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

*Re: The very best of WCW Nitro*



chazparks said:


> Yes, I know things will be left out. They didn't give us the complete 6 year anthology nor would I want that.
> 
> Most people claim 4 things killed WCW
> 1. nWo being recycled to death
> ...


How in the hell would you want them to include those things in a DVD called the BEST Of Nitro ?


----------



## chazparks (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: The very best of WCW Nitro*



TheKev said:


> How in the hell would you want them to include those things in a DVD called the BEST Of Nitro ?


Right before they showed one of those segments DDP said an announcement that by that year the air had been left out of the balloon. It was the right time to show the best of WCW's miscalculations.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Orton's having a good year but I'm not sure if it's because he's finally figured out how to work as a face or because he's had great opponents (Punk and Christian; Sheamus to a lesser extent). Either way, I'm enjoying him more now than I have since 2007, save for his awesome performance against Cena at Breaking Point '09.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm a big Orton fan but I'm starting to see that he may need a pretty good opponent in the ring to produce the goods.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Orton is an odd guy for me, he's the same as Bret Hart: I respect his ability but I just don't like watching him.

Although I think Orton's best match was the handicap casket match against Taker so what the hell do I know?


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I still don't know how I feel about Orton, I really liked him during his IC title and Legend Killer era, and after his (failed) face turn, but I enjoyed him. After that period it's been hit or miss with me, I like some of his stuff from recent, and some I can't get into. I almost want to like him, but im still on the fence. I def don't think he's capable of carrying someone to a great match, but if he's in their with someone just as capable he does fine.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I still can't get behind him as a babyface but I think he's improving from last year. The Orton of 04-06 is so different and so far ahead of him it's not funny. I have trouble beliving it's the same person.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Craig said:


> Orton is an odd guy for me, he's the same as Bret Hart: I respect his ability but I just don't like watching him.
> 
> Although I think Orton's best match was the handicap casket match against Taker so what the hell do I know?


TBF that IS one of Orton's best matches lol. Fucking awesome stuff, as was the entire series against Undertaker.

I liked Orton from like, 03-07, then his gimmick changed to the whole "stand around looking retarded and do very little other than RKO" shit and he got really fucking dull, and these days it takes someone great to get something more out of him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I may be one of the few that actually liked Orton's '04 face run quite a bit.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Orton's face run *might* have turned out ok if he didn't seem to be constantly going up against HHH. Absolutely no fucking chemistry and Orton just got murdered by HHH in that feud lol. Even saw a match between them at a house show and it fucking blew. Remember when he used to do that weird taunt thing before the RKO back then? Not sure which is worse; that one or the current mat punching shit .


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not sure how unpopular this opinion is but I really think Orton could have main evented in 04. As a heel, obv. Had everything needed and was often the better guy in whatever match he was in, even during matches with like eight guys in there. As far as his face run goes I like the HHH matches at Unforgiven and Royal Rumble but I could go my whole life without ever seeing them again.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Clique said:


> I'm a big Orton fan but I'm starting to see that he may need a pretty good opponent in the ring to produce the goods.


I've known this for a while tbh. I mark for the guy but the only time he has any sort of good matches is when he's in there with somebody who can pull it out of him. He certainly isn't able to do it alone from what we have seen from him thus far. But when he does turn it on he can be very good and give us things like Orton/Christian from whatever PPV it was last month lol. 

And on the subject of Jericho from a page or two back, I decided to cave and watch some WWF with my younger sister today over pizza lol. I don't really like to let her watch because of the content, ha! But anyways, we watched the Jericho/HHH LMS from FL and holy fuck what a match. Jericho sold like a champ and HHH worked those ribs to perfection. Practically every move was targeted to the ribs. Amazing stuff from both guys and just a tremendous match.

I have to add though that my sister, who is 12 btw, after watching the match and some of the backstage segments of the PPV too (E&C faking sickness to avoid facing the Acolytes, Taker calling Angle a 'little bitch' in the back :lmao and the whole Jericho/HHH/Stephanie flowers debacle) said that she wishes WWE was like WWF and that they had good storylines like they did back then! From a fucking 12 year old!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Been watching the Best of Nitro DVD, and the second Disc came scratched to hell, so I"m going to have to return it. So I decided to watch disc 3 and holy shit is the Russo stuff worse than I remember.

The one thing I thought would be okay was the Booker T vs. Lance Storm match, but even that was terrible. The match seemed rushed (probably was knowing WCW) and nothing clicked at all. The commentators (including Mark Madden, who makes Mike Adamle seem like Gordon Solie) point out that Booker has a hurt right leg. Storm puts Booker in his finishing hold, a single leg boston crab, damaging the leg further. What does Booker do when he gets to the ropes? He climbs the fucking top turnbuckle and hits a missle dropkick. Never sells the leg once. After Lance kicks out of some moves, Booker wins with the Book End.

I need to point out that Mike Awesome was on commentary for this one with a fat chick (at the time Awesome's gimmick was the 'fat chick thrilla')and some guy brings out what the commentators think are doughnuts but turn out to be roast beef sandwiches. After the match, Jarrett shows up and throws Booker to the outside while Awesome and the fat chick are leaving the announce table. Booker ducks a guitar shot, only for it to hit the fat lady instead. There was obviously no reason for him to hit the fat lady since they never really mention that it happened.

Dear god this stuff was hot garbage. The sad thing is that current WWE ratings numbers aren't a whole lot higher than WCWs were at that point. At least Disc 1 was really good. I'm guessing Disc 2 is as well. But outside of Sting/DDP and the six man tag, Disc 3 is nothing but examples of why WCW died.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

From what I've seen everything they did in WCW from 2000 onwards was rushed. They would have PPVs with 12 matches and just a shit load of matches on every TV show. They never gave their guys enough time to really put on a great match.

And I'm not even going to get into the bad booking.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

You guys just don't understand how difficult it was for Vinny Ru to deal with the bullshit of the politics behind that curtain.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Laughed at this summary of the nitro dvd:



> If you are on the fence about buying the DVD, let me summarize it for you: Hulk Hogan saying, "Brother!" no less than 5,000 times, NWO interference, potential face joining the NWO, Sting comes down from the rafters and cleans house on the NWO, Goldberg spear, Goldberg spear, Goldberg spear, NWO split, vacated title, Hogan Leg Drop, vacated title, Eric Bischoff challenge Vince McMahon, Bret Hart being misused, Goldberg spear, Vince Russo saying that he made WWF/E, vacated title, vacated title, NWO reformed, everyone angry at everyone, young talent misused, Nash wins/loses the title in a swerve, Billy Kidman becomes relevant because of Torrie Wilson, Nitro is held at the most random venues, McMahon buys WCW, The End."


http://...............com/articles/731939-wwe-review-of-the-very-best-of-wcw-monday-nitro-dvd


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The irony is that most of those can be used to describe TNA at the moment.

The TNA title is vacated atleast 5 times a year.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I just finished watching my Wrestlemania 27 Blu-Ray. Mixed feelings really. Some thoughts.....

- I enjoyed the show more than I did watching it live. I think we all tend to get far too excited when Wrestlemania season approaches, and we hype up the event so much that it can't help but fail to meet our expectations. However, when we watch the show again further on down the line it tends to hold up better. Now, that's not always the case but I feel its the case with this particular show.

- It was weird opening Wrestlemania with an in-ring promo. But, The Rock can make pretty much anything work and it served to get the crowd riled up and excited for the night. Hilarious to see people "assume the position" for the "If ya smell..." bit. Cracks me up every time.

- *Edge vs Alberto Del Rio*:Nice opening match, and ultimately its a nice way for Edge's career to end. Del Rio did his part, but I'm not completely sold on the way he sells for his opponents. He delivers his parts well but his selling could be improved. Anywhoo, nice to see Brodus Clay and Christian doing more than simply standing there outside the ring. They helped shape the match's outcome, leaving Edge to deliver the spear to a huge pop and the pinfall victory. I liked this one. **** *

-*Rey Mysterio vs Cody Rhodes*:I thought this match was a little slow when I watched it live, but it flowed better this time around. Cody really stepped up his game and showed that he could easily be a main eventer in the near future. The delayed suplex from the top rope was fantastic. Rey was his usual great self, but it was a nice surprise to see Cody get the win even if it wasn't a clean win. ****1/2*

- Hornswaggle should never rap. The Bella Twins have nice asses.

- The backstage segment with The Rock and Eve was the best backstage segment of the night, and a true mark-out moment. Rocky is hilarious when he interacts with Mae Young, but when he turns back around and finds himself face to face with Stone Cold Steve Austin its just a goosebumps moment. The crowd pops and its deafening. A few words exchanged, a little handshake and they're on their merry way. Thats a Wrestlemania moment, folks. *Here's the segment*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cyr7yw9x-7w

- *Randy Orton vs CM Punk*: This was too slow for my liking. Orton sold the bad leg quite well though, and Punk did a good job of exploiting the injury. However, I hate when they do stuff like when Orton runs to do the punt and then his leg gives way. It always looks corny and unrealistic, and it just bugs me. I liked the end though, and Punk was lightning quick when he avoided the RKO and slid out of the ring. The final RKO was brilliant though. ***3/4*

- The backstage segment with Rocky and Mene Gene wasn't as good as the earlier stuff, and it was just too silly with Pee Wee Herman. I don't understand how anyone can like that guy, he's so fricking annoying. I did chuckle at some of Rock's comments though, like telling Mene Gene to take off that 'hot garbage' or just walking away at the end with douchebag Pee Wee is getting too excited.

- *Michael Cole vs Jerry Lawler*: This was given WAY too much time, and the part with Cole dominating was too long too. It wasn't as horrible as Bret Hart vs Vince McMahon from last year, but it was still a bit painful. Having Stone Cold in the ring made things watchable, and I'm easily pleased when it comes to Austin because as long as I see a Stunner and some beer drinking I'm happy. He can pop up and do that shit whenever he wants, he's earned it. The post-match Spinaroonie/Stunner/GM announcement was both entertaining and weird, but oh well. They can't all be winners. This gets a star for Stone Cold's prescence and the fact that it was Lawler's first ever Mania match. ***

- *Undertaker vs Triple H*: I feel exactly the same about this match as I did the first time. It did a fantastic job of really selling just how big The Streak is now, and it showed that The Undertaker has a mortal side because he came very close to being defeated. Most of the match was the too-often-done "big move, false finish, big pause, repeat" formula and it got a bit tiresome for me. However, Undertaker's suicide dive out of the ring is STILL amazing even if he does it every year. Triple H's tombstone and near-fall was the best moment of the match by far. I think nearly everyone thought it was over by that point. Anyway, entertaining match despite the stop-start pace and I'm happy that the streak is still intact. ******

- *The Miz vs John Cena*: Oh dear. This match can be added to the list of 'worst Wrestlemania main events in history'. It wasn't as horrible as Triple H/Orton, but it was close. You can see that The Miz really really wanted it to be his moment, and I suppose to some extent it was. He was finally in the main event, and he won too. That's a big deal for anyone. However, the crowd seemed dead and they were clearly only waiting for The Rock to come out. As for Cena, he looked like he didn't want to be there. This was one of his worst performances at Wrestlemania. Everyone can have a bad night though, just a pity it was at Wrestlemania. Main Match - ****

*Post-match and re-start*: We all knew that as soon as the double count-out was announced that Rocky would soon be out. I love how you can clearly see him saying "Fuck that shit!" as he comes out  Teasing that he was the GM was a nice touch, as was throwing the computer to the ground. And it was fantastic to see Rocky get his revenge for what went down in Chicago and hit Cena with a Rock Bottom. The crowd loved it, and you wouldn't think from the sound of the audience that the company's biggest face had just been screwed out of the title at Wrestlemania lol. Beating up The Miz is always a treat to see too, and it was good from a nostalgic point of view to see a show like this end with The Rock celebrating. 

Good show, with one or two great moments. Not the worst Wrestlemania by far, but not the absolute best. Since 2000, I'd rank it below 2001, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006 and 2008. But I enjoyed it more than 2000, 2002, 2007, 2009 and 2010.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

redeadening said:


> The irony is that most of those can be used to describe TNA at the moment.
> *
> The TNA title is vacated atleast 5 times a year*.


Not true.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cleaning my room and shit today and found WM X7 and WWE The Music Vol. 4...it's gonna be a good day. :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

JoeRulz said:


> Not true.


Well ofcourse its an exaggeration but you gotta admit the title is vacant for an absurdly long times


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

JoeRulz said:


> Not true.


How dare someone make an exaggerated statement about a championship with so much prestige and quality booking centered around it.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get some decent WCW PPV's and/or Nitro box sets for reasonable prices?

EDIT: On DVD. Of course.


----------



## save_us_y2j (May 30, 2011)

Mr. Jackson™ said:


> Anyone know where I can get some decent WCW PPV's and/or Nitro box sets for reasonable prices?
> 
> EDIT: On DVD. Of course.



Ebay or Amazon.

On Amazon, you can browse stores that sell through Amazon (and are cheaper a lot of the time), it's a pretty good way to find hard-to-find DVDs/CDs/etc


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Mr. Jackson™ said:


> Anyone know where I can get some decent WCW PPV's and/or Nitro box sets for reasonable prices?
> 
> EDIT: On DVD. Of course.


Try iOffer.


----------



## trip (Apr 13, 2003)

Randy Orton's DVD will be released in September, with the title "Evolution of a Predator".

http://www.wwedvdnews.com/wwe-randy-orton-evolution-of-predator-dvd/14056/


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

That's a ridiculously great name.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Try iOffer.


That's where I got my WCW stuff. Just buy from someone with a ton of feed back and you shouldn't have to worry.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

PINFALL Magazine Review: WWE Monday Night Raw 3-Hour All-Stars Edition!

What a strange episode.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

trip said:


> Randy Orton's DVD will be released in September, with the title "Evolution of a Predator".
> 
> http://www.wwedvdnews.com/wwe-randy-orton-evolution-of-predator-dvd/14056/


There goes the title for a DVD chronicling the life and times of Rob Feinstein.

Dammit, the synopsis basically confirms that tedious WM match against Punk being included. YAWN.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> That's where I got my WCW stuff. Just buy from someone with a ton of feed back and you shouldn't have to worry.


Hows the quality with the WCW dvd's?


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Still making my way through the 09 ppvs. Finally finished NOC after a few days, pretty forgettable show. Gonna skip Summerslam as I recently watched it months ago, and gonna start Breaking Point which I've never watched.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm gonna guess that the Orton DVD wont have his match with Benoit on it?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Well ofcourse its an exaggeration but you gotta admit the title is vacant for an absurdly long times


2 times only. Or 3 if you count the time when NWA ended the arrangement and retrieved control of the NWA title.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Mr. Jackson™ said:


> I'm gonna guess that the Orton DVD wont have his match with Benoit on it?


Unfortunately, not a chance.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Why can't they just made documentaries based on guy's careers any more? I don't give a shit about Orton's personal RTWM. And how many documentaries is Cena gonna have before they do one on his career too? Already got 2 docs out...


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I agree that Orton should have had a legit documentary but I will still buy this set anyway because I have been waiting for an Orton set.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Damn. I really wanted a doc on Orton. I'll hold my bitching until I actually see the thing though lol. From the sounds of it I think it's going to be a lot more focused on him and other people's opinions etc rather than a day in the life thing like Cena's. I guess that's better than nothing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

As much as I'd want to get an Orton DVD, I'd rather get an actual documentary and I have most of his important matches. Only stuff of his I don't have that I want on DVD is Orton/HHH LMS from No Mercy '07. I have all the Taker matches, the Edge match from '07, both Punk matches, the good Cena match. Once the listings come out I'll give it a look but I just think it's going to have too much stuff I already have.


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

KnowUrRoleJabroni said:


> Kane & Steve Austin & The Rock & The Undertaker VS Chris Benoit & Haku & Rikishi & Triple H
> 
> guys im looking for this match but cant seem to find it, can someone help me please? and for those who watched it....how was it?


help me please


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am still waiting to see what WWE puts in that November spot for a DVD set. I want the Edge set but Brock or Best Of War Games would be awesome as well.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

So i am right now just watching TNA Slamiversary, please no spoilers, and the thought came to me when TNA last had a really great Match or a pretty good one for that matter, i mean i have seen plenty solid Matches, just this Year i can't remember one memorable, unless i forget one since my lists were deleted a Month ago and i haven't rewatched it...so does anyone have any?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^ The november slot was supposed to be a Trips DVD iirc. I'd prefer that to anything else lol.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> So i am right now just watching TNA Slamiversary, please no spoilers, and the thought came to me when TNA last had a really great Match or a pretty good one for that matter, i mean i have seen plenty solid Matches, just this Year i can't remember one memorable, unless i forget one since my lists were deleted a Month ago and i haven't rewatched it...so does anyone have any?


Wrong thread. But, I really enjoyed these matches from this year:

MCMG vs. Beer Money (Genesis) ***3/4
AJ Styles vs. Matt Hardy (Victory Road) ***1/2
Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett (Lockdown) ***3/4
AJ Styles vs. Bully Ray (Slammiversary) ****1/2

Lethal Lockdown was pretty good too.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

KnowUrRoleJabroni said:


> help me please


Seeing as how that was a house show you're probably not going to find it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

And if it was from a house show it's probably really not worth watching anyway.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Unless it's that Batista Vs Triple H And Flair handicap match from 05 in Glasgow that a friend of mine saw where Hunter and Ric had a contest to see who could do the longest Flair Flop.

Trips won after getting his head banged on the turnbuckle, doing a full circle of the ring, climbing out the ring, signing 2 autographs, running round the ring 3 times then getting back in and flopping.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Craig said:


> Unless it's that Batista Vs Triple H And Flair handicap match from 05 in Glasgow that a friend of mine saw where Hunter and Ric had a contest to see who could do the longest Flair Flop.
> 
> Trips won after getting his head banged on the turnbuckle, doing a full circle of the ring, climbing out the ring, signing 2 autographs, running round the ring 3 times then getting back in and flopping.


:lmao that sounds EPIC.

And for the record, there are plenty of matches worth watching from House Shows .


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Craig said:


> Unless it's that Batista Vs Triple H And Flair handicap match from 05 in Glasgow that a friend of mine saw where Hunter and Ric had a contest to see who could do the longest Flair Flop.
> 
> Trips won after getting his head banged on the turnbuckle, doing a full circle of the ring, climbing out the ring, signing 2 autographs, running round the ring 3 times then getting back in and flopping.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Trips owns. That is all.

:lmao again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao That's fucking awesome.

Going to a houseshow in 2 days.  Main events are supposed to be Orton/Christian and Cena/Punk/Truth. Pretty excited.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> ^^^^ The november slot was supposed to be a Trips DVD iirc. I'd prefer that to anything else lol.


That is his WWE Films movie and there is a slot that still says TBD.

I got the best of nitro set today and am halfway through the first disc. Nearly every match has featured at least one dead person which is kind of sad.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Craig said:


> Unless it's that Batista Vs Triple H And Flair handicap match from 05 in Glasgow that a friend of mine saw where Hunter and Ric had a contest to see who could do the longest Flair Flop.
> 
> Trips won after getting his head banged on the turnbuckle, doing a full circle of the ring, climbing out the ring, signing 2 autographs, running round the ring 3 times then getting back in and flopping.


If there was ever a way to oversell and no sell at the same time, Triple H did it here.

Sounds epic though.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> That is his WWE Films movie and there is a slot that still says TBD.
> 
> I got the best of nitro set today and am halfway through the first disc. Nearly every match has featured at least one dead person which is kind of sad.


I thought I remembered reading that they had also scheduled a proper DVD for him for release in Nov 2012 but then they just removed it off the list completely. Either way, I'd still prefer the slot to go to him lol.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone know where to find these and other live feed shows including a rare Owen Hart vs. Kurt Angle match?

http://groups.google.com/group/rec....82a0a625084/7615f66416e667e6#7615f66416e667e6


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

HeAT said:


> Anyone know where to find these and other live feed shows including a rare Owen Hart vs. Kurt Angle match?
> 
> http://groups.google.com/group/rec....82a0a625084/7615f66416e667e6#7615f66416e667e6


That's the first time I've seen anything regarding live feed shows, but hey, If there's an Owen/Angle match, I'm just as interested as you.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Extreme Rules 2010*
Batista vs. John Cena (Last Man Standing) - ***1/2
Edge vs. Chris Jericho (Steel Cage Match) - ***1/2
Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk - ***1/4
Triple H vs. Sheamus (Street Fight) - **3/4
Jack Swagger vs. Randy Orton (Extreme Rules Match) - **3/4
Beth Phoenix vs. Michelle McCool - *1/2
Tag Team Gauntlet - *1/2
Shad vs. JTG (Strap Match) – ½*

Decent event with 5 good matches but nothing outstanding in my opinion.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

*WWE Presents: WrestleMania XXVII*

Now, before I start this review I want to say beforehand that I enjoyed this PPV far better than when I watched it live. I think people had their expectations too high and got their hopes up. It was a solid 'Mania overall with a few dull moments. Here we go.

*World Heavyweight Championship Match - **Edge vs. Alberto Del Rio.*
Little did we know that this would be Edge's final match in the WWE, sad stuff. Now, the match. A solid contest which saw Del Rio dominating Edge for the most part, with some great spots like the Jumping Enziguiri to Edge on the top rope, wonderfully delivered and sold. At the time, I thought that they robbed Del Rio of the title, but in retrospect it was nice to see Edge end his career on top with the coveted World Title. ****1/2*

*Rey Mysterio vs. Cody Rhodes.*
Probably my favourite wrestling contest of the night. You had a great storytelling element with Cody Rhodes utilizing his mask against Mysterio when possible. I haven't been a fan of Rey since his return in 2007, he seemed to have dropped down a peg and his in ring work was lacking from his past years. Overall a great wrestling match that saw Cody being put over in the end after a devastating Cross-Rhodes. Fantastic. ****3/4*

*Big Show, Kane, Santino Marella and Kofi Kingston vs. The Corre.*
I don't even want to discuss this match, perfect opportunity to give The Corre some credibility on the grandest stage of all. Instead we get a finisher spot fest lasting four minutes with the already established stars winning. The Corre needed to go over and they didn't. End of. ***

*Randy Orton vs. CM Punk.*
Great story going into this match. Orton had taken out all of the New Nexus and was able to face Punk at Mania without any interference from Punks disciples. A knee injury prevents Orton from being able to dish out punishment on Punk before the event and puts his chances of winning in jeopardy. Into the match now. Orton sold the leg injury very well, their was good wrestling between the two and Punk working the leg was very believable and contributed to the match a great deal. Punk should have won after Orton took all of the Nexus out, just to prove that Punk didn't need back up to beat Orton. Great match and story. ******

*Jerry "The King" Lawler vs. Michael Cole - Speacial Guest Referee Stone Cold Steve Austin.*
I don't think anyone enjoyed this match, I don't think anyone remembers this match and I don't think you want to read about this match. Let's move on. *1/2**

*No Holds Barred Match - The Undertaker vs. Triple H.*
The big one. According to Hunter on this night nothing else would matter apart from this match, he may have been right as many people in the end regarded this as a one match show. I disagree with the statement for reasons that you can see above, but this was by far the match of the night. When I watched this live it felt quite slow from midway onwards, you have to keep in mind that this event started at 1am in the morning in the UK so i was pretty cranky when this match came on. On second inspection, it was fantastic. Very spot filled making great use of the outside weapons, such as the Cole Mine, steel steps and the announce tables, but still has good filler to keep the match entertaining. You have to keep in mind that these guys are getting older now and can't put on the same match that they did at X-Seven. Towards the end, Triple H delivering the Tombstone damn near gave me a heart attack the first time, and gives me goosebumps every time after. Great contest, but is it Undertakers last? *****3/4*

*John Morrison, Trish Stratus and Nicole "Snooki" Polizzi vs. Dolph Ziggler and Laycool.*
Quick match that was only put on the card to attract non wrestling fans and a quick buck. Not particularly interesting but at least Ziggler was in one of the last matches of the night. Always nice to see Trish too. None the less, very forgettable. **1/2*

*WWE Championship Match - The Miz vs. John Cena.*
The main event of the evening, though you wouldn't think so if you knew how it was going to turn out. Let me start by saying that I was not a fan at all of The Miz's title reign, its not his fault but he was booked so weak and totally ridiculous as champion. This could have been his time to shine, but not only was the match overshadowed by The Rock, but John Cena looked like he'd rather be anywhere else. Cena put no effort into this match what so ever, once again he no sells moves that are laid on him and combined with his less than satisfactory wrestling ability it made for a poor main event. Probably worse than HHH and Orton at WM25. Match ends by count-out and gets an awkward restart by The Rock, with the Miz winning and keeping Cena's hands off the title, thank goodness. Bad main event, bad match, just bad. ****

If you haven't seen this PPV but want to, just check out Edge/ADR, Rhodes/Mysterio, Punk/Orton and HHH/Undertaker. All good/great matches that make up for the bad spots. I'll be back with and Extreme Rules review when I get the Blu-Ray.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Chi-Town Rumble - February 20, 1989*
*Ric Flair v. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat*
*NWA World Heavyweight Championship Match*

Honestly one of the best matches I've ever seen. World class chain wrestling, good pacing, fan interaction/reaction, and just spectacular overall wrestling. Truly two of the greatest of all time going at it. Some good chops were exchanged back and forth. Loved the chain wrestling in the first few minutes.

My favorite part of the match was when Steamboat Irish whipped Flair into the corner and Flair flew over the turnbuck, as usual, but then immediatel ran across the apron and hopped onto the turnbuckle for a cross body. Steamboat would reverse it into a pin, but it was just classc, over the top Ric Flair. Loved it.

Great match with a great finish. GO STEAMBOAT!

*****1/2*​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Horrible name for a DVD. Horrible cover. Horrible gimmick. Solid worker.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

That cover looks like it's made for a 7 year old's picture book. Or a comic book. Not a fan.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Not impressed with the cover. 

Gonna finish Breaking Point tonight, then on to HIAC 09


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

There's no way I'd put that DVD onto a shop counter and not feel embarrassed. Was the match listing released yet?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

SuperDuperSonic said:


>



WTF? Orton looks ok but the rest looks like shit. Sometimes I think WWE fails at attempting to make something colorful and cartoony with a lame mess.


Anyway, matches I’d like to see:


Orton vs.

Shawn Michaels - Unforgiven '03
Team Bischoff vs. Team Austin - Survivor Series '03
RVD - Armageddon '03

Evolution vs. Rock & Sock Connection - WrestleMania XX
Mick Foley - Backlash '04
Edge - Raw July '04
Ric Flair - Taboo Tuesday '04

Undertaker - SummerSlam '05
Ortons vs. Undertaker - No Mercy '05

Kurt Angle - Vengeance '06
Rated RKO vs. The Hardys - RAW December '06

Rated RKO vs. DX - New Year's Revolution '07
RVD - RAW '07 (the one when he did the spike DDT & spike RKO)
Triple H (LMS) - No Mercy '07
Shawn Michaels - Survivor Series '07

John Cena - No Way Out '08
John Cena vs. Triple H - WrestleMania 24

Legacy vs. Triple H/Batista/Shane McMahon - Backlash '09
John Cena - Breaking Point '09

Edge - Raw July '10 (Shooting StaRKO on Evan Bourne)
Sheamus - Hell in a Cell '10

CM Punk - Extreme Rules '11
Christian - Smackdown '11
Christian - Over The Limit '11


Wish I could have added matches including Chris Benoit because Orton has a TON of quality matches with him from singles matches to six man tags to the Survivor Series '04 elimination match. Benoit may be his best opponent ever, shame. Rey Mysterio is also one of Orton's best opponents but I think their best matches are already on DVD. We better not get any of his boring matches with Miz, Sheamus or Wade Barrett.

Oh, I also like the LMS match he had with Triple H on the commercial free Raw in '09. I will LOL and cry if they put the WrestleMania XXV match on here!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I want the May 2004 match with Edge.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Is Orton/Mysterio from the week after WM 22 on DVD already?

Also would like to the Edge/Christian vs Orton/HBK match from early '05 on there.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I want the May 2004 match with Edge.


Ooh forgot about that one. That might be a better choice since Orton actually won that match, but they have had quite a few good matches together. I welcome almost any Edge/Orton match except Vengeance '04 and Over The Limit '10.




Brye said:


> Is Orton/Mysterio from the week after WM 22 on DVD already?


It's on the World Heavyweight Championship DVD but they could repeat like they always do.

*EDIT* - I found this match from Sept. 1, 2005 and I wouldn't mind if it was included:









> Also would like to the Edge/Christian vs Orton/HBK match from early '05 on there.


That's a good one too.

Orton vs. Eddie from Smackdown Oct. '05 is another rare match that would be nice to have on the set.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'd like to see the Orton/Christian match they had on Raw in... ummm... wanna say early 2004, probably around the time they had the E&C tag match. I just remember it being pretty damn good.

The Orton set has potential to be a great set, but this is WWE. They don't release best of sets with actual best of matches.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KingCal said:


> I'd like to see the Orton/Christian match they had on Raw in... ummm... wanna say early 2004, probably around the time they had the E&C tag match. I just remember it being pretty damn good.


That Orton/Christian match happened in early February '05 I want to say. It is a _very_ good Raw match. Christian got a nasty swollen knot on his head during the match. However, they will probably only include the more recent World Title match(es) with Captain Charisma. I would love to see that match added, though.




> The Orton set has potential to be a great set, but this is WWE. They don't release best of sets with actual best of matches.


I agree, and we will likely get Orton vs. HHH (WrestleMania XXV), Sheamus (SummerSlam), John Cena (HIAC), Wade Barrett (Survivor Series) and The Miz (Royal Rumble) or Kane (some random Raw) over the good-great matches I listed. :no:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Clique said:


> That Orton/Christian match happened in early February '05 I want to say. It is a _very_ good Raw match. Christian got a nasty swollen knot on his head during the match. However, they will probably only include the more recent World Title match(es) with Captain Charisma. I would love to see that match added, though.


Yeah, 2005 makes more sense as he was a babyface just before his WM feud with Undertaker .


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes, it was on Valentine's Day in 2005. 












Btw, they should make a Christian DVD. Even if it's just a 2-disc set.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Did the awesome Christian/Batista match happen in 2005 as well? I think I remember it being a WHC match, so most likely was, but my memory is terrible . Either way, Christian was insanely over for the match, and one of Batista's better matches not involving Undertaker.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Well Batista and Christian have two matches I remember from 2005. One from Raw in the U.K. in April '05 and another was in the summer on Smackdown after both were drafted to the brand. I also recall Christian out-popping Batista in the U.K.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching ONS '06 right now. Love this show. Sabu/Rey had some pretty cool moments, the Edge/Foley/Lita vs Dreamer/Funk/Beaulah match is nuts, RVD/Cena is really good and I like the Tajiri/Super Crazy vs FBI match. Plus :lmao at the Eugene/Sandman promo. I prefer Orton/Angle from Vengeance over their ONS match though. Crowd being nuts is awesome though.

I need to watch those Crazy/Tajiri/Guido triple threat matches again soon, love them.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Because you all demanded it... ORTON DVD COVER WALLPAPER~!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Clique said:


> Well Batista and Christian have two matches I remember from 2005. One from Raw in the U.K. in April '05 and another was in the summer on Smackdown after both were drafted to the brand. I also recall Christian out-popping Batista in the U.K.


Only seen that Raw in the UK one, wasn't watching SD around that time to see the other match (I really gotta catch up on all those 05 SD shows I missed lol...)



Brye said:


> Watching ONS '06 right now. Love this show. Sabu/Rey had some pretty cool moments, the Edge/Foley/Lita vs Dreamer/Funk/Beaulah match is nuts, RVD/Cena is really good and I like the Tajiri/Super Crazy vs FBI match. Plus :lmao at the Eugene/Sandman promo. I prefer Orton/Angle from Vengeance over their ONS match though. Crowd being nuts is awesome though.
> 
> I need to watch those Crazy/Tajiri/Guido triple threat matches again soon, love them.


6 man tag from that show is one of the best matches of the year imo. Totally freaking awesome. Don't think too much to the rest of the show though, but considering it has the 6 man on it I'd take it over the 05 ONS .


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Orton/Christian from 05 was great but I think I liked their matches from this year more. Of course, I probably liked their recent matches more than anybody. 

Orton/Batista happened? In 05? I need to see that. If you have HQ links, throw them up. If not, I can youtube them later. No biggie. Sounds awesome, basically. 

And a Christian set could be preposterously good. They could make an excellent 3-disc set out of only 09-current stuff, but add in his heel run including the Orton match and the Benoit match from shortly after WM21, and some fun E&C stuff, and stuff from the Jericho tag team (BookDUST!) and the Jericho feud: it'd be awesome. Probably won't happen.

Cover of the Orton set is preposterous.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'd say their matches this year are on par with the 05 one based on what I remember of it (gonna give it a re-watch since we're on about it, link here if anyone else is interested 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I104128H).

And did you mean Christian/Batista btw? Orton/Batista happened in 05 a few times, but I'm guessing that ain't what you are getting excited about . Don't have a link for it, I think I had a download of a bunch of 05 Raw shows when I watched it, and I don't have them any more lol.

And a Christian set... good GOD could that be awesome if WWE wanted it to be. Hmmm... might have to put one together myself at some point (just sticking to WWF/E and TNA, maybe looking up some of his indie work for bonus shit or something).


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Just watching those matches Orton had with Mysterio and Christian; in 2005 Randy Orton was clearly a better worker than he is today. We have two really good examples with one match he is a heel and the other he is a face but he is more in tuned with the character he is portraying and his psychology is much more on point. Look at the Mysterio match and how effectively he uses an UPPERCUT throughout the match from beginning to end and how it plays a role in the finish is so smart. 

Then in the Christian match he sells the concussion ailment extremely well while also being that strong babyface force. I'd like to see their match at Capital Punishment to resemble this match if Orton's legit concussion can be worked into the match (or future matches). 

Now Orton obviously is in the ring with two of the best workers and in-ring generals ever in Christian and Rey Mysterio but I feel he hung in there with them very well just like his matches with Chris Benoit. Could he do the same with guys like Miz and Barrett? Probably not but Orton is enjoyable to watch in his recent matches with Christian and to a lesser extent Sheamus but I'd like to see more of the '04-'06 worker today.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

We were just talking about this the other day in here, weren't we? 

But yeah, Orton from as far back as 03, to... I dunno, mid-07 was so beyond current Orton as a worker no doubt. Guessing its his character that's really preventing him from being as awesome as he used to; the whole "Viper" crap seems to limit him to being slow and dull rather than slow and methodical and GOOD or something lol.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I must have missed that conversation but I will say the best "Viper performance" was at Breaking Point 2009. He was immersed in his sadistic and psychotic character. That was an intense character portrayal.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Early 2004-Mid 2006 Orton has to be one of my favourite periods of a wreslter in the past 12 years. Just PERFECT at showing off his man-pretty body and being the ost stuck up self-righteous arsehole that ever lived. Everything he did wasn't just "this match is great" territory, it was really fun to watch. Every time I watch his stuff from there I always think of what he would have been like against some the babyfaces of the 80s. Windham vs. Orton, Lawler vs. Orton, Steamboat vs. Orton all make me googly-eyed. He seemed to water down a bit once he got drafted to Raw; I swear that brand has been like some kind of in-ring curse since 2005.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, I meant Christian/Batista. Typed Orton/Batista again, for some reason.

And yeah, current Orton is the pits. That's an exaggeration: he still does things well. He has great timing and can sell competently and bust out some nasty spots. His good matches in 2011 have all been with guys who can play to his strengths and cover his flaws. Mania 26 was a total Punk show, but Orton sold well and didn't hurt the match, which was worked around his leg injury. Rematch with Punk was vicious and filled with weapons, and both guys took nasty shots and bumps. Christian matches were built around great spots and counters which generated good nearfalls and took advantage of Orton's timing. Don't remember the Sheamus match very well, but it had big spots and crazy bumps. 

So yeah: point is, athletically, he's as good as ever, and he still has, I think, a sound understanding of match structure. His character, however, has become unbearable. ya93 touched on the awesomeness of early heel Orton, and Clique touched on the potential of Viper Orton shown in the Breaking Point 09 match. Unfortunately, that doesn't translate into good babyface work. His mannerisms make him look like a goon and continue to hurt his matches, even though he's had good ones lately. But he has become more tolerable since the Punk feud, suggesting he might be figuring out how to work like a babyface. Maybe.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

After watching the Breaking Point I quit match last night, I will agree that was one of Ortons best heel performances. I think his match with Shane from NWO 09 deserves mention as well though, he played the pyscho role to a fucking T in that match, the look on his face after being busted open was fantastic.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Just watched Judgment Day 2003 and it was a very good card and event that isn't talked about much. The main event was fun adn creative with the Lesnar / Show stretcher match (three and a half I think) and overall the other matches were above average as well especially the tag team ladder match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

That stretcher match rocks. Lesnar was a shockingly acceptable babyface.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Just finished Best Of Nitro and loved nearly every minute of it. DDP said he was ready for volume 2 at the end and so am I.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just watched a very solid Daniel Bryan/Christian match live at a houseshow. Makes me want to see these guys have a couple TV matches. Christian's Tornado DDT is a thing of beauty.

Also think I almost made three Cena fans cry but interrupting their Cena chants with Punk ones. :argh:


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> Just finished Best Of Nitro and *loved nearly every minute of it*.


Liar.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

In JR’s latest blog he hints that a major WWE DVD project is in the works. Our guess is this is a title to be released in 2012 that we’ve not yet heard about. Here’s what he had to say:



> I’m planning on being a part of the biggest DVD project that I’ve ever been assigned next week. This project has been years in the making and could be ground breaking. If it comes off we envision, it will be a huge coup for WWE and will be ‘must see.’ That’s all I’m going to say on this matter but I am legit pumped to be a part of this project.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I can only assume Sting, which would be bad without the man himself.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Liar.


Hey I said nearly every minute. I didn't love the finger poke of doom or the Bret Hart/Goldberg promo which didn't make sense to me to include but everything else was at least watchable and I really did enjoy the set. It only took me two days to get through a three disc set which I have never done before.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

It's The Definitive Braden Walker Collection finally getting it's release.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> Hey I said nearly every minute. I didn't love the finger poke of doom or the Bret Hart/Goldberg promo which didn't make sense to me to include but everything else was at least watchable and I really did enjoy the set. It only took me two days to get through a three disc set which I have never done before.


There was plenty more on the set to hate. Especially on Disc 3.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Stonecutter Harlem said:


> Just watched Judgment Day 2003 and it was a very good card and event that isn't talked about much. The main event was fun adn creative with the Lesnar / Show stretcher match (three and a half I think) and overall the other matches were above average as well especially the tag team ladder match.


Just bought that show on ebay for 99 cents


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

InYourFace said:


> Just bought that show on ebay for 99 cents


Do'nt understand why you buy DVD's anymore  you can just download them on your computer for free within half an hour, forty five minutes and burn it onto a disk or a USB. 

Anyway, just started downloading 1992 Wrestlemania. Seems like a good show with Undertaker's first mania appearance, Flair/Savage, Hart/Piper but can someone explain to me why the WWF title, the most important thing at the time is in the middle of the card?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Brye said:


> Just watched a very solid Daniel Bryan/Christian match live at a houseshow. Makes me want to see these guys have a couple TV matches. Christian's Tornado DDT is a thing of beauty.
> 
> *Also think I almost made three Cena fans cry but interrupting their Cena chants with Punk ones. :argh:*


:lmao

Ahh, house shows. I haven't been in like 5 or 6 years, but back when I use to go, I was one of few cheering the heels.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I meant to say this earlier but while watching the Nitro DVD I noticed fans loved throwing shit into the ring. Now I started watching the Savage DVD and people are throwing shit into the ring again. I am actually kind of surprised now people don't throw more shit at Cena.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

they really liked throwing shit in wcw. it was sort of like their thing. the fans never did it in WWF though.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Since this is the Show Discussion thread (among many other things) I figured I'd post my predictions here... Capitol Punishment 2011 Predictions!


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

redeadening said:


> they really liked throwing shit in wcw. it was sort of like their thing. the fans never did it in WWF though.


You must not of watched the crowning of King Mable.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I may have, but i mentally blocked out large portions of the year 1995.

Plus that was in philly, ECW ground. Its more like an exception


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

PINFALL Magazine Review: Capitol Punishment 2011

A pretty good show overall...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the majority of posters in this forum are calling this the worst PPV ever :lmao

im willing to bet the majority havent seen a ppv older than 2007


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just by reading actual reports I can already tell this PPV isn't that bad.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

punk vs rey and christian vs orton were both pretty great as always. and kofi vs ziggler was enjoyable

Barett cut a good promo and an 80s style WWF match with Jackson.

it really wasnt so bad.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm sure it was short, but how was Swagger/Bourne?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I am sure the next PPV will be called the worst of all time too


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Listening to a Chris masters shoot interview and he seems alot smarter than I'd expect him to. He's grown on me quite a bit since he returned.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Brye said:


> I'm sure it was short, but how was Swagger/Bourne?


Forgettable. 

Cena/Truth was terrible but there were plenty of other solid matches on the show. Orton/Christian and Punk/Mysterio were really good and everything else was decent for the most part.

And LariatSavage, is putting links to your blog the only reason why you post here?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

the only reasoning people call it the WORST PPV is because christian loses (which I hate, but I'm use to it)..and the new fad of R-Truth (who I also dig but wasn't expecting to win) also lost.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Despite being hilarious on the mic Truth is still pretty awful in the ring. I love seeing him on Raw but he isn't someone that I want to see in high profile PPV matches.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I didn't see it but I doubt this was worse than Judgment Day or Unforgiven in 2007.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Kofi/Ziggler - ****1/2*

Only match worth watching. Keep in mind I fell asleep during the show due to boredom so I missed Wade/Zeke and Punk/Mysterio.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Orton/Christian ***1/2

Punk/Mysterio ***1/2

And that's it.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Mysterio/Punk - ***
Orton/Christian - ***
Kofi/Ziggler - **3/4

No great matches but enjoyable enough.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Im not sure this is the correct place to post, but has anyone read Brocks new book? Can anyone tell me if they'd reccomend it, and how much is Brock and how much is Heyman.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Shaun_27 said:


> Im not sure this is the correct place to post, but has anyone read Brocks new book? Can anyone tell me if they'd reccomend it, and how much is Brock and how much is Heyman.


I actually want to read Paul Heyman's book when it gets released. I have not checked out Lesnar's book but here's a link to "Death Clutch" on Amazon and they have several reviews - http://www.amazon.com/Death-Clutch-...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1308588309&sr=1-1


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Even though it's the worst of their matches, I want last night's Orton vs. Christian match on the upcoming Orton set.

Save the Smackdown match for Best of Smackdown 2011, and Over the Limit for the Best PPV Matches of 2011 set.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Clique said:


> I actually want to read Paul Heyman's book when it gets released. I have not checked out Lesnar's book but here's a link to "Death Clutch" on Amazon and they have several reviews - http://www.amazon.com/Death-Clutch-...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1308588309&sr=1-1


Thanks - yeah i also want to read Heymans book (out October right?) i always enjoy his interviews and the like, and i find him very knowledgeble and entertaining.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Spoiler: Cover for The Greatest Stars of the 21st Century


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

now why do i get the feeling someone is missing from that set :lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I know Lita should be on that cover!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm liking the bottom row they have on it lol. Pretty epic although I feel that one of them doesn't deserve to be there.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

indeed. im outraged. they put trish on the cover and she never even had sex on live tv.

i agree starbuck. how dare they put triple h there. what the fuck did he do for the last decade?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Shit cover, people on here can do a better job. Plus no Lita. And Orton looks like he's getting ready to rape someone in that picture.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

thats pretty much his standard pose nowadays


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Where the hell is CM Punk he's done a hell of a lot more than JBL, Kane or Booker have in the last 10 years.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Punk should of been in Booker's place to be honest. JBL deserves to be on it just for his awesome ten month title run.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

For the most part they got the stars right but the graphics could have been much better. I also hope they DON'T have too many repeats. I starting to get a little tired of seeing the same matches over and over again on multiple sets. I think I have Hart/Perfect SummerSlam '91 on like three DVDs and there are other cases.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Oh there most likely will be a ton of repeats. The DVD will apparently include a match for everyone on the set and will be one of their "best" matches and the majority of people on their already have their "best" matches on a DVD somewhere.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Poor cover but i marked for Hardy and Angle!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

redeadening said:


> indeed. im outraged. they put trish on the cover and she never even had sex on live tv.
> 
> i agree starbuck. how dare they put triple h there. what the fuck did he do for the last decade?


Hey! I was talking about Orton, not the SOTD who should have got the whole cover to himself.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Platt said:


> Where the hell is CM Punk he's done a hell of a lot more than JBL, Kane or *Booker* have in the last 10 years.


He's won 6 world titles


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Alim said:


> He's won 6 world titles


And he's never found himself in a feud as charging as Punk vs. Jeff or Punk vs. Rey.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> And he's never found himself in a feud as charging as Punk vs. Jeff or Punk vs. Rey.


Booker/Boogeyman > ALL.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Surprised at the lack of Flair on there. Nice seeing Eddie though.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Booker/Boogeyman > ALL.


And Angle/Booker when Kurt wanted to have sex with Sharmell!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Clique said:


> And Angle/Booker when Kurt wanted to have sex with Sharmell!


And BookerDust. God damn Booker's had some weird ass storylines lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Edge/Booker over a Japanese shampoo commercial > all


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Brye said:


> Edge/Booker over a Japanese shampoo commercial > all


:lmao Did we end up ever seeing it?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Seriously though Booker/Austin was entertaining when Booker was running away from Austin in the church and then he got his ass whipped in the supermarket! :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^^ Price check on a jackass!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Austin just casually walking out from inside a fridge with some milk cracks me up every time :lmao.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao That's one of my favorite segments of all time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Somewhere, Matt Hardy is crying in a corner.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Somewhere, Matt Hardy is crying in a corner.


Eating grapes and tazering women.


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

how was the ppv last night


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I actually thought matt was pretty good throughout the decade. Good tag run, funny cruiserweight run, solid US run, fantastic feud with Edge, and enjoyable ECW reign.

But top superstar of the 21st century? Hardly


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Clique said:


> For the most part they got the stars right but the graphics could have been much better. I also hope they DON'T have too many repeats. I starting to get a little tired of seeing the same matches over and over again on multiple sets. I think I have Hart/Perfect SummerSlam '91 on like three DVDs and there are other cases.


I'm pretty sure I have Hulk Hogan and Edge vs. Billy and Chuck on at least four DVDs. Their obsession with that match is unbelievable.

Cover looks okay, Cena, Orton & Edge look embarrassing though, and they should've had an Alliance photo of Austin. Hope the matches are awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watched two of my favorite matches off the best of 09-10 PPV DVD.

Cena/Edge - Last Man Standing - ****1/4
Mysterio/Jericho - The Bash - ****1/4


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

any reviews for the Shawn vs cena series in 2007? specifically the hour and WM matches? havent seen either one in a while and i wanna remember what its like when cena can wrestle in a main event properly


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

R0dan said:


> how was the ppv last night


I just finished watching everything I was interested in seeing, here's my thoughts.

Ziggler/Kofi was a great opener. Great counters with some nice false finishes, only problem was the ending. Would've rather seen Ziggler pin him. (***)

Rey/Punk was easily MOTN. Some really fantastic counter sequences, and when Punk takes command of a match early, it's as good as gold. The best match I've seen from the two. (***3/4 - ****)

Orton/Christian I really enjoyed. The concussion angle added a nice touch to the match and I really liked what Booker said early in the match about watching Orton's footwork and then he stumbles everywhere. Orton has these flashes of absolute brilliance in matches where the speed and crispness in things he does goes through the roof. He's literally like a viper at times. haha. But yeah, really good match, better than their SmackDown one imo, just had the sudden ending that will probably lead to another match. (***1/2)



redeadening said:


> any reviews for the Shawn vs cena series in 2007? specifically the hour and WM matches? havent seen either one in a while and i wanna remember what its like when cena can wrestle in a main event properly


I recently rewatched their Mania match and it was about 8x times better than what I remembered. I give it ****1/2 and it honestly may just be my 2nd or 3rd favorite main event in WrestleMania history. Cena's workrate in '07 was just incredible but since then it's like Vince just told him to take a few years off. The RAW match I also have at ****1/2 but it's been a while since I've seen that. Both matches are absolute wars though, not to mention the GREAT 4-way from Backlash that year.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Their one hour match was excellent, definitely my favorite Cena match to date. Loved it, should have been on PPV to be honest, that great. Not sure about the people saying that HBK carried him, don't quite agree with that, both men put on a good showing especially the ending. 4 stars.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WM23- ****1/4- Fantastic match and main event.

Hour Match- ****1/2- Loved this more than the Mania bout they had. They kept it interesting for the hour and on the edge of my seat. It was amazing when I first saw it that Cena was able to go for so long and still pull off one hell of a match with Shawn, because even if Shawn did have experience in an hour long match before this, Cena needed to contribute his fair share to make this match as great as it was, and he did. HBK beating him though was the icing on the cake.

Two of Cena's best matches, of course it was with HBK, but even then, Cena was on a bit of a roll in 07. Had the outstanding LMS match with Umaga at the Rumble, had great matches with Bobby Lashley at GAB, and Orton at Summerslam, and of course the Shawn matches already mentioned. 2007 was a very good year for Cena in ring wise... even though I hated him more than ever for his long ass title reign that just didn't see an end until it was forced to end due to injury. But Cena does deserve credit where credit is due for his work in 07. The fact Khali's only decent match was with Cena says something. 

07 was actually a great year for Batista and Taker. I don't know what happened, but once Batista's feud with Taker started, it's like he magically got much better. The tag match at NWO was excellent, all the matches against Taker, starting from Wrestlemania all the way to their Cell match were at least great. He also had some very good-great matches with Edge... and then he was paired up with Khali... and there's only so much you can do with him. But yeah, if you just look at Batista's individual performance, he really stepped up 07. Taker was at the top of his game in 07 as well. Even though he did really only face Batista over and over again, just watching Taker, you could tell he was maybe in the best shape of his career and was giving the best performances of his career. TBH that goes back to 05 with Orton, and lasted up until his match wit HBK at WM25. Since then he's been sub-par outside of Wrestlemanias, but due to his condition, you can't really blame him.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone here saw Undertaker vs John Cena from SD 2004 ?
it was by far their best match against each other 
i give it **** for a TV match 
anyway here is the link of the match
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtBEm6m-Z14&feature=feedlik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqgRVeiD6mE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

EBboy™;9862053 said:


> The fact Khali's only decent match was with Cena says something.


Taker and Batista got decent matches out of Khali too, but above shit is decent for Khali so I wouldn't strongly recommend anyone watch his matches with anybody.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Taker vs Khali Last Man Standing was good
i did not watch his match against cena because that would be the end of the world for me .


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

what are Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle best matches?

I remember watching them work thinking they always had good matches but never a classic. Same thing happened to me with Punk vs Rey. 

To the snowflakes people, I'm wondering if there is a somewhat consensus "****1/2" match between Eddie and Kurt.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

antoniomare007 said:


> what are Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle best matches?


WrestleMania XX
SummerSlam 2004
Smackdown 9/2/2004 (Two out of Three Falls) - This was probably the funnest to watch for me. It's my personal fav between them.
Smackdown 4/14/2005


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mania XX is good, SummerSlam 2004 is probably the worst Eddie match ever, and I remember liking SD 2005. I really don't think their chemistry was any good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Clique said:


> WrestleMania XX
> SummerSlam 2004
> *Smackdown 9/2/2004 (Two out of Three Falls)* - This was probably the funnest to watch for me. It's my personal fav between them.
> Smackdown 4/14/2005


Is that on any DVD set? I love that match but I haven't seen it since it aired.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

redeadening said:


> any reviews for the Shawn vs cena series in 2007? specifically the hour and WM matches? havent seen either one in a while and i wanna remember what its like when cena can wrestle in a main event properly


The WM match goes up every time I see it and I currently have it at ****1/4 and the hour long one is amazing and @ ****1/2

April '07 was a great time for good matches.

Edge/Orton
HBK Cena x2
Undertaker/Batista x2
Orton/HBK/Cena/Edge

Edit: my bad, double post :$


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brye said:


> Is that on any DVD set? I love that match but I haven't seen it since it aired.


No, not yet but if they make another Eddie set (which I'm sure they will) or finally put together a Kurt Angle set it should be included. A few of months ago WWE featured it on WWE Classics On Demand and man I had a good time re-watching it! Pure entertainment from both men and they certainly have good chemistry here.

Hell they could put it on the 21st Century set.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Dislike the majority of Angle/Eddie matches, but that 2/3 falls match is fucking awesome. First fall might be the funnest thing in wrestling ever. Think their WM match is overrated to fuck, and their SS match is rather terrible, and didn't think much to their Lumberjack match either if I remember right. Went through all their matches a while back and I'm sure I only liked the 2/3 falls match anyway lol.

And 2007 was an awesome year for a handful of guys. Undertaker, Batista, Cena and HBK specifically as people have already mentioned.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Cena vs. Shawn
WrestleMania: *****3/4*
RAW: *****1/4*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Angle vs. Eddie 2/3 falls is my media thread.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice, I really want to watch that match too! Thanks Super Duper!

Raw 6/20: Power to the People Reviiew


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Big Van Vader vs. Dustin Rhodes – Saturday Night 21/11/1992*

Before the match Sting levels Vader with a 2x4... I think. Don’t actually see it on the beginning of this match lol, which kinda sucks. Bill Watts shows up and tells Race that the match is still happening, and Race is banned from ringside!

Vader gets in Dustin’s face at the start, and Dustin shows no fear. Vader pie faces the young kid and Dustin responds with a right hand and a flurry of rights and clotheslines! As fun as that is though, it’s got nothing on Vader’s control segment. As usual, his offence is awesomesauce, but Dustin is such a great FIP that he makes Vader’s offence look even better than normal.

Oh man, I don’t know what else to say about this match other than the awesomeness of Vader’s offence and the awesomeness of Dustin’s selling of it. It really is fucking amazing. Dustin is young, he’s about what, 6ft 6? And here he is getting punched in the face repeatedly and selling it like fucking death. There are guys way smaller than Dustin that can’t take beatings from big men like Vader nearly this good. I remember reading Dustin’s book and him saying how he tried to pattern himself after Barry Windham, and watching him sell the way he does despite his size, essentially making him seem like a small guy, you really can see how he does his best to be like Windham. Think I might dig out some Windham matches later actually...

Oh man (again lol), Dustin takes one of those clotheslines where he flips over (as we see from many people, not just Dustin of course lol)... ON THE CONCRETE FLOOR. That HAD to fucking hurt. Looked amazing though, and led to the finish as well so it wasn’t some random wasted spot, which makes it even better.

Loved this, gonna have to watch their match from 1994 that I have on hand now. Oh, and I’m fairly certain this is making my list.

*Rating: ***1/2*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KingCal said:


> Dislike the majority of Angle/Eddie matches, but that 2/3 falls match is fucking awesome. First fall might be the funnest thing in wrestling ever. Think their WM match is overrated to fuck, and their SS match is rather terrible, and didn't think much to their Lumberjack match either if I remember right. Went through all their matches a while back and I'm sure I only liked the 2/3 falls match anyway lol.


You didn't like the 4/14/05 Smackdown match? The one that's on Viva La Raza? I thought that match was really good.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I don't know if I actually got around to watching that one lol. Just looked up my reviews for the Angle/Eddie series, and I mentioned I wanted to watch the match after someone (probably you ) posted an awesome review of it . Maybe I just didn't notice the review or something. Ah well.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

interesting question that a friend posed.....if we don't give star ratings for other sports, why do we do it for pro wrestling? is it fair? granted though, that pro wrestling is only half sport.....but still.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Because Wrestling is performance, not an athletic contest.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

We give ratings to movies and video games and other forms of entertainment though.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> Because Wrestling is performance, not an athletic contest.


What he said. You can't give a star rating to any other sport because it's not choreographed and doesn't have a fixed outcome.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Is Capitol Punishment worth downloading?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I recommend Punk vs Mysterio, really enjoyed the Match. Actually the whole Event was rather solid, just stay away from Barrett vs Jackson and Main Event. Del Rio vs Show, Riley vs Miz and the WHC were also good. Riley Miz surprised me, would have been better though if Miz wouldn't have done the same move over again and again.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Ownage™ said:


> Is Capitol Punishment worth downloading?


Not really. Maybe just download Orton/Christian and Punk/Rey and give the rest a miss. Show/Del Rio was really fun, but not something I'd tell everyone to go out of their way to watch.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Is Capitol Punishment worth downloading?


Just download the three matches in Seabs' Best of WWE 2011 thread.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just watched the Jericho/HBK segment from Summerslam 2008 and holy shit I forgot how awesome it was. The heat Jericho gets at the end is unreal.

This show has been fairly entertaining so far.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio - Falls Count Anywhere - Raw 20.06.2011*
_This might very well be the best TV match that WWE has done all year. The other 3 way they did this year with Miz in there rather than Punk was really good but when you take out the weak link and add in a guy like fucking CM Punk it can only get better, which it most certainly did. They had to have some stupid stip because of the gimmick of the show and aside from a sequence of spots followed by pinfalls on the outside they did nothing to play to the stip but that was fine as if they did the usual crowd brawling it would have sucked. No DQ as an option for a 3 way match was amusing. The spots on the outside were really good though. Lots of your usual 3 way spots with Rey and the 619 and the usual stuff but it was all really smooth and worked really fucking well. Punk went for that awesome finish from the PPV again but got halted by Del Rio which I thought was a really good spot. Rey's rolling senton off the top rope looks really goofy but he followed it up with an awesome dive to the outside which made up for it. Finish was great to make Punk look likie a devious bastard winning of Rey's move. This was fucking awesome!!!_


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Finished Armageddon 2020 last night and i was pleasntly surprised how good most of the show turned out, very suprised how good the tag titles and WWE Title match was.

HBK/HHH was one hell of a grueling match, everytime those 2 have a match is just looks like the most painful match ever.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The best match on the Armageddon 2002 DVD is the fourway title shot match from Smackdown.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Just watched the Triple threat match for RAW and it was very enjoyable and one of the best TV matches for the year. Probably around the *** mark.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

InYourFace said:


> Finished *Armageddon 2020* last night and i was pleasntly surprised how good most of the show turned out, very suprised how good the tag titles and WWE Title match was.
> 
> HBK/HHH was one hell of a grueling match, everytime those 2 have a match is just looks like the most painful match ever.


Lulz.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Silvervision sent me my Best of WCW Nitro DVD a few days before it's scheduled to be released. Can't wait to watch it. The DVD box is a tad weird, not the usual box you would get for a 3-Disc DVD but I suppose it's better quality than the fold out boxes. I believe it's the normal fold out box in the US, in the UK it's just a normal box.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

KingCal said:


> Shit cover, people on here can do a better job. Plus no Lita. *And Orton looks like he's getting ready to rape someone in that picture.*


:lmao

Basically.

I'm looking forward to it since I enjoyed the 90s set pretty much.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I will only buy the greatest superstars of the 21st century set if it doesn't have mostly repeats. I am not paying money for a bunch of matches I already own (unless it is a new Edge set).


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

InYourFace said:


> Finished Armageddon 2020 last night and i was pleasntly surprised how good most of the show turned out, very suprised how good the tag titles and WWE Title match was.
> 
> HBK/HHH was one hell of a grueling match, everytime those 2 have a match is just looks like the most painful match ever.


There's a hidden gem of a Eddie/Benoit match from Armageddon 2002 and it was really good. Not many people talk about it.

Angle/Show from the same event was solid as well.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

JR on Twitter recently has been talking about a big project that he's working on and today it was revealed:



@JRsBBQ said:


> Jim Ross
> Spent 5 hrs 2day interviewing HBK & the Hitman 4 Oct DVD. No holds barred talk. Special day 4 me.


Should be a pretty damn good watch.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

Wow, that'll be one for the collection. I guess this is the big project DVD we've been hearing about.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

Very excited for this, I've been hoping for such a thing for a long time, but never thought it would actually happen.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

woah, this sounds interesting. just as long as they show none of their matches this sounds great


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

Color me dubious, but if it's really no holds barred this could be several styles of excellent.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

Im sure their matches will be included, should be a good DVD.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

Cool.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

October release? Just enough time to build to Survivor Series! 14 years later, one more match! Yaaayyy


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

Fuck, now this stupid Screwjob crap gets its own DVD? It was one incident that was blown out of proportion by the IWC marks who believed Bret could do no wrong. He's delusional for ever thinking that he was screwed.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*



Jon Staley said:


> .....


Must troll better.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

Can't wait for this! If indeed no holds barred, should be very interesting!!


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

I'd love it, but I really can't get over the blurring of the 'F' everywhere...


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*



Evolution said:


> JR on Twitter recently has been talking about a big project that he's working on and today it was revealed:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a pretty damn good watch.


Can't wait for this one. This will be a must buy.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

Finally WWE are making a DVD that could be better than the Rise and Fall of ECW DVD. I'm looking forward to this now that I've heard about it and I'm hoping that it takes a similar format to aforementioned ECW DVD where they do lots of interviews with archive in-ring and backstage footage inter-cut between the sit down talking head segments.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

This will only be good if it's legit. Not some make Vince McMahon look completely innocent, and Bret look like shit DVD. I do agree with Vince over Bret in this, but I don't want some usual WWE history re-write.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*



VLR said:


> I'd love it, but I really can't get over the blurring of the 'F' everywhere...


Michaels/Hart was pre-1998 and pre-scratch logo. There would be no editing of the WWF logo in their matches.

The only logo the WWE has to blur/edit is the scratch logo they used from 1998-2002.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

The matches will be superb:

The two filmed bouts between Rockers and Hart Foundation
The 1st ever WWF ladder match
Survivor Series 1992
Cage match in 1993
Iron man match
Survivor Series 1997


All of them are classics. Plus many great promos and segments.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

It showcases Bret Hart so I don't care and won't buy it.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*



Dark Church said:


> It showcases Bret Hart so I don't care and won't buy it.


Why don't you like Bert Hart has he done something to you or your family? His heel promos weren't real you know.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*



Jon Staley said:


> Fuck, now this stupid Screwjob crap gets its own DVD? It was one incident that was blown out of proportion by the IWC marks who believed Bret could do no wrong. He's delusional for ever thinking that he was screwed.


No it really wasn't even if you look at it from a neutral point of view.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

hitman/HBK real life fued and kayface fued started it all, from bret radio show he said he want to bring reality feeling to it doing shoot-work promo/soryline but shawn doesn't get it. WM13 supposed to be bret vs shawn but because of shawn been an asshole refuse drop the belt back to bret so WWE have Austin 3:16 against bret which really put Austin on the map and save WWE. 

Bret doesn't have mic skills talk like foley-HBK or Rock-Austin but his delivery and content is epic feel so real from his heart. 

can't wait for this DVD


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, here it is:


> - WWE is reportedly planning a DVD on the Montreal Screwjob. Jim Ross announced that he did an interview with Shawn Michaels and Bret Hart for several hours today for a DVD set to be released in October. The DVD is said to focus on the Survivor Series '97 incident and the problems between the two Attitude-era stars.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

Would be good to see a few 'facts' cleared up.

For example in Bret's book he says that he says he told Shawn in the locker room had no problem putting him over for the title in their feud, but Shawn turned around and blankly said that he wouldn't do the same, then walked out.

I wonder if Shawn remembers that or if he sees it differently.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Should be awesome listening to Shawn Michaels give some more non-answers like in his book.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It's not complete unless Meltzer and Alvarez are included.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

Undertaker's Off the Record interview in which he candidly discussed his backstage interations with HBK at WM14 should be included as well.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*



Oh Lymping Hero! said:


> Why don't you like Bert Hart has he done something to you or your family? His heel promos weren't real you know.


I don't like him because he thought he was more important than the business. I also personally think he really thought he was the best there is, was and ever will be which was a main part of his problem.


----------



## h3llbent (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*



Dark Church said:


> I don't like him because he thought he was more important than the business. I also personally think he really thought he was the best there is, was and ever will be which was a main part of his problem.


He thought he was bigger than the business? Jesus.

This is a guy that was jobbing to Booker T one week before a title shot against Goldberg in WCW. Considering how much they paid for him, he could have said no, but he did what he was told. How is that bigger than the business?

How many guys has Bret put over? You could book Bret Hart to fight a garbage can, and 15 minutes later, the garbage can would be over. He was that good. He gave Austin the only 5 star match of his freaking career.

Bret Hart was the best. The most dependable, constantly entertaining and safest wrestler in the WWF. He carried WWF after Hogan left. Man, you don't have to like him, but get your facts straight.


----------



## aroc (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

it could be a collection of hardcore matches, hence no holds barred, and hitman and hbk were giving interviews for there ladder match or something i dont know


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

HBK mentioned on Twitter that it's "not a Montreal Screwjob DVD."


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

So a DVD on the biggest work in the history of wrestling? Maybe they'll finally come out with it and tell the actual truth.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*



h3llbent said:


> He thought he was bigger than the business? Jesus.
> 
> This is a guy that was jobbing to Booker T one week before a title shot against Goldberg in WCW. Considering how much they paid for him, he could have said no, but he did what he was told. How is that bigger than the business?
> 
> ...


Cheers. Agree with everything you said.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*



Dark Church said:


> I don't like him because he thought he was more important than the business. I also personally think he really thought he was the best there is, was and ever will be which was a main part of his problem.


Oh boo hoo, what the fuck does his real-life attitude have to do with his on-screen performances?

Quite frankly, I don't give a fuck if you're a back-stabber, or self-absorbed, or a bigot, or a sexual predator, or a murderer when I'm watching someone's work. It's absolutely irrelevant to their performances.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't see what they are going to say that hasn't already been said in their DVDs and books already.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*



Evolution said:


> JR on Twitter recently has been talking about a big project that he's working on and today it was revealed:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a pretty damn good watch.


No doubt.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*



Amber B said:


> So a DVD on the biggest work in the history of wrestling? Maybe they'll finally come out with it and tell the actual truth.


This is what I'm hoping for.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

It's a 60 second DVD with Bret and Shawn just pointing at the camera, laughing really hard. "Gotcha."


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

This DVD should be interesting. I have to admit, I will probably will get it. I hope they include many of their promos against each other especially during that awesome Hart Family vs USA storyline.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

The Montreal Screwjob DVD sounds interesting, I may get it. Though I do have a feeling that there will be a lot of information that there won't be telling us as usual and everything talked about there would be things we already know.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

I can see this turning out pretty good and worth getting if they both speak honestly about it and we learn some new information. Hopefully some of their better matches are put on the DVD as well to complete it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*

Aweseome, I look forward to this DVD, could be really good.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*



SuperDuperSonic said:


> Oh boo hoo, what the fuck does his real-life attitude have to do with his on-screen performances?
> 
> Quite frankly, I don't give a fuck if you're a back-stabber, or self-absorbed, or a bigot, or a sexual predator, or a murderer when I'm watching someone's work. It's absolutely irrelevant to their performances.


It's funny that people will be willing to overlook this kind of thing for Bret Hart, but those same people hate Shawn Michaels because he was a dick backstage and was in Vince's ear and completely overlook the fact that he went out and outperformed everyone on the roster. Kinda hypocritical to me...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Screwjob DVD or whatever they're calling it could be fun. Then again it involves Bret Hart so it could end up as GTS material.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Well... I've finished the 'Very Best of WCW Monday Nitro' DVD and overall, a lot of the matches on the DVD should not have been on it and if a Volume 2 does happen to come out, matches with La Parka, Ultimo Dragon etc need to be on the set. There were a few gems on this DVD, though. The likes of Eddie Guerrero vs. Ric Flair, Diamond Dallas Page vs. Sting and a few others. But there was just no way some of those matches could be counted as 'Best of' material, The Finger Poke of Doom? C'mon, how is that a 'Best Of'? It should be for and remain on DVD's like The Rise & Fall of WCW and should never come anywhere near a 'Best of' compilation.

Hopefully if there is a Volume 2, it has a serious improvement on the matches. A few I would have liked to see would be;

Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit
Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair
Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho 
La Parka vs. Juventud Guerrera
Ultimo Dragon vs. Dean Malenko
Booker T vs. Scott Steiner
Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Eddie Guerrero
Chris Benoit vs. Booker T
Bret Hart vs. Chris Benoit

The chances of actually getting the Benoit matches are slim but hey, he was actually featured and mentioned on the DVD so who knows, it is possible. Some more Bret Hart matches would have been nice too, he could still go pretty well when he worked for WCW.


----------



## JohnFTW (Sep 17, 2010)

Montreal Screwjob on DVD? Sounds really intriguing. Wonder if they were face to face during this whole filming...


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*



SuperDuperSonic said:


> Oh boo hoo, what the fuck does his real-life attitude have to do with his on-screen performances?
> 
> Quite frankly, I don't give a fuck if you're a back-stabber, or self-absorbed, or a bigot, or a sexual predator, or a murderer when I'm watching someone's work. It's absolutely irrelevant to their performances.


He refused to drop the title on his way out because he thinks he is a god in Canada and they couldn't handle it.

If Cena decided to go to TNA but wouldn't drop the title in Boston on his last night you would crucify him quicker than the three count he should take. Bret Hart is almost as bad as Hogan but since he covers it up better and could actually wrestle people forgive him. Whether you or anyone else agrees or likes it no one man is bigger than the company. I actually can't believe how many people are defending Bret. Like someone else said people still hate Shawn Michaels for a lot less.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: WWE to release a Hitman/HBK DVD, no holds barred.*



Dark Church said:


> He refused to drop the title on his way out because he thinks he is a god in Canada and they couldn't handle it.
> 
> If Cena decided to go to TNA but wouldn't drop the title in Boston on his last night you would crucify him quicker than the three count he should take. Bret Hart is almost as bad as Hogan but since he covers it up better and could actually wrestle people forgive him. Whether you or anyone else agrees or likes it no one man is bigger than the company. I actually can't believe how many people are defending Bret. Like someone else said people still hate Shawn Michaels for a lot less.


I don't hate anybody for their business decisions (except Vince Russo). Again, I don't care what kind of businessman or human being you are when I'm watching your on-screen performances. They're irrelevant.

These guys are ALL carnies. HBK, Bret, Hogan, Vince, Jericho, Danielson, Kobashi, Flair, Rey, Edge, every single one of them is shady in at least one way. None of them are heroes. And it doesn't make one bit of difference on how I judge their matches, promos, and angles.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

~Hollywood Hogan~ said:


> Well... I've finished the 'Very Best of WCW Monday Nitro' DVD and overall, a lot of the matches on the DVD should not have been on it and if a Volume 2 does happen to come out, matches with La Parka, Ultimo Dragon etc need to be on the set. There were a few gems on this DVD, though. The likes of Eddie Guerrero vs. Ric Flair, Diamond Dallas Page vs. Sting and a few others. But there was just no way some of those matches could be counted as 'Best of' material, The Finger Poke of Doom? C'mon, how is that a 'Best Of'? It should be for and remain on DVD's like The Rise & Fall of WCW and should never come anywhere near a 'Best of' compilation.
> 
> Hopefully if there is a Volume 2, it has a serious improvement on the matches. A few I would have liked to see would be;
> 
> ...


Your list for the potential "Volume 2" is exactly what I would want to see. Very nice stuff there.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Looking to start a project soon of watching and reviewing some 'hidden gems' and generally less pimped matches which most people will likely forget when the cliche 'best match of...' discussion starts again. For starters I'll probably aim for around 20 matches and then depending on how much more I can access I'll probably aim for a top 50 of some sorts. Get the fuck outta here with a top 100, this past year of uni taught me to know my limits . Probably use DVDVR/Segunda Caida (hey wait that's my name as well) and the likes of youtube/megavideo etc for the basis of my project. If the likes of Cal, Yeah1993, Andy3000 and Sterling etc think they have some good stuff then by all means feel free to throw stuff my way. Got a good 5 matches already in mind to review and will probably aim to have all 5 done over the next few days.

For now I'll just throw in a few comments on some of my favourite WWE/WCW matches that I recently rewatched to see if they still held up.


*Eddie Guerrero v Rey Mysterio, WWE Smackdown 23/06/2005*

So yeah I still loved this match and never for a second thought I'd change my view on it being a top 5 match in WWE history. You get the usual slick counters and exhanges between Eddie & Rey but on top of that you get Eddie in his uber (screw it being a corny saying it fits him well) 2005 heel character, love the way he slowly gets more and more demented as the match progresses as well his growing inability to defeat Mysterio. Rey bumps and sells like only Rey can and Eddie in control is always a safe bet for the match being at the worst very entertaining. *****3/4*

*Chris Benoit v William Regal, WWE No Mercy 08/10/2006*

Like the above match a combination that always results in a) greatness, b) surly manliness and c) urr, did I say greatness already? Benoit busts Regal open the hardway off of a nasty headbutt whilst in the greco-roman knuckle lock position and straight away you know shit is going down, and going down greatly. From there its the usual slick matwork and trading in and out of holds, props to how these two as well as Finlay always manageged to capture a real sense of struggle whilst trading submissions and really working for each hold, unlike your cliche matwork today in various promotions *cough marufuji cough* where everything feels contrived and a means to kill time instead of progressing the story. Special mention to Benoit's disgusting chop to Regal's bloody cut. *****1/4*

*Chris Benoit v Finlay, WWE Judgement Day 21/05/2006*

Like the above description these two just do not fuck around with the holds and strikes. Get outta here with a fancy escape Finlay just forearms Benoit to the ear. Finlay's facial expressions are gold in capturing the aura of a man who will just murder you for umpteen minutes. Really nice to see the match get such a long amount of time (a great aspect of the single branded PPVs). Also liked how Finlay much like Regal always sold the crossface by tapping out almost immediately upon impact, normally you'd get people complaining it makes the heel look cowardly but luckily its Finlay and well, Finlay & Regal ain't no fucking cowards! MOTY for 2006 imo edging out Angle/Undertaker from No Way Out, Rey/Orton from Smackdown and the Edge/Foley Mania match. *****3/4*


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Segunda Caida... do... do I know you? 

You already seem to know (of) me, and Andy, Sterling and Yeah1993, despite only joining this month and having 4 posts... and the way you talked about those matches is veeery familiar lol .


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Segunda Caida... do... do I know you?
> 
> You already seem to know (of) me, and Andy, Sterling and Yeah1993, despite only joining this month and having 4 posts... and the way you talked about those matches is veeery familiar lol .


haha no I've mainly been a lurker of this forum (specifically this thread) for quite a while and finally decided I needed to weigh in on the discussions. Benoit/Finlay/Regal and Rey/Eddie seemed as good a match as any under WWE to start my reviews lol.

Anyway hoping to have 2 reviews done either by end of tonight or sometime tomorrow, they include a Punk/Regal house-show match from MSG in 08 and a Regal/Austin strap match from Smackdown late 01. Phil Schneider described the Regal/Austin match as simply "strap to the fucking face" which already sold me on the match in a heartbeat. I mean its Regal and Austin in his 01 streak of great matches (he gave Kurt Angle a classic for christ sake), it has to already be like *** already


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Well alrighty then .

Here is a list of some matches you should check out that don't normally come up in conversation:

Rey Mysterio Vs Jamie Noble – Velocity 01/05/2004
Bob Backlund Vs Don Muraco - MSG 21/09/1981
London & Kendrick Vs William Regal & Dave Taylor – WWE Smackdown 08/12/2006
Brian Kendrick Vs William Regal – WWE Smackdown 24/11/2006
Dick Murdoch Vs Barry Windham - WWF 16/02/1985
Bob Backlund Vs Adrian Adonis - MSG 18/01/1982

There is also an Eddie/Benoit match on SD 2005 during the Rey feud that I never even knew existed until I watched it while going through the Eddie/Rey feud lol... and its fucking awesome. Don't think I have seen all their matches from Japan, but its certainly the best they had on American soil (that was recorded, anyway). And speaking of Eddie/Rey, their GAB match rarely gets mentioned when their feud is brought up, which is a shame because its a masterpiece.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Well alrighty then .
> 
> Here is a list of some matches you should check out that don't normally come up in conversation:
> 
> ...


Sweet! I recall seeing the Noble/Mysterio match on another forum ages back and already thinking it was better than 85% of what I'd seen throughout 2010. I remember watching Smackdown weekly in 06 and loving the Finlay/Regal/Hardy/MNM/Londrick/Benoit combinations and that smackdown tag looks a blast, god bless WWE for still employing STF in their tags.

I think I may have seen the aforementioned Eddie/Benoit match, I certainly remember Andy3000 mentioning it in his blog some time ago, and well Eddie v Benoit is generally a brilliant match-up (duh), namely the Nitro matches, Vengeance 03 and the NJPW Super Juniors match (forget the date but it goes about 20 minutes and was on youtube last time I checked).

I actually re-watched most of the Eddie-Rey 05 series not long ago, I echo the storytelling in the GAB match being phenomenal. Eddie was a class A prick with the demented smile when he realises Dominick can be of more use than just a camera whore every 30 seconds (don't take up valuable Eddie-Rey time bitch lol). Rey was just an easy babyface to get behind with even the most dullest heel worker so with Eddie on the opposite side it could never have been anything but fucking great. Such a shame we never got Rey/HHH around 05 (I actually prefer HHH as more of a scummy prick heel than his heavily pimped 2000 run where he was very good but more badass instead of scummy) and an Eddie/Undertaker program. I still remember as a 15 year old in 06 going 'that's bullshit' when Taker/Henry was announced for Mania 22


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Well Undertaker/Eddie couldn't have happened in 2006 anyway... . But yeah, fuck knows why Henry was chosen to face Undertaker, even IF henry had a handful of pretty awesome matches where he wasn't carried (though WAS in the ring with greats like Rey and Benoit).

And SD 06 has a ton of "hidden gems" that I found when I went through the entire year watching and reviewing anything that interested me. Can only imagine how much more awesome it would have been had Eddie not passed away.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I quite enjoy Henry and Big Show when they work with smaller guys, think there was a Henry v Rey match in early 06 that I remember loving, mainly for rey's bumping and Henry looking like a monster with his offence. Still Mania is Taker's yard and well I want my epic Taker mania match and Henry just didn't fit the 'epic' part lol. Marked like a bitch for Taker's dive though.

Oops haha yes Eddie v Taker in 06 wasn't a possibility but I meant around survivor series 05 honest . 

Also whilst we're discussing 'hidden gems' segunda caida (in my sig) have a new feature on wednesdays where they upload a WWE House-show match from youtube. They've got the Regal v Punk match from MSG as well as Regal v Bryan from Austria, Finlay v Mcintyre from Germany, Ziggler v Sin Cara from Mexico, Regal v Bourne and a couple of others. Really good stuff


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Finlay/McIntyre from Germany? I like, totally just downloaded that match from Youtube yesterday (assuming its the one from the Undertaker RIP tour in 09?) . Forgot to watch it lol.

And Undertaker/Eddie around Survivor Series 05 couldn't have happened either . Eddie passed away 2 weeks before SS and Undertaker was "out" from No Mercy to Survivor Series after being set on fire in a casket (again) . But yes, regardless of dates, the match should have happened at some point. 2004 would have been the best time I guess, with Eddie in the main event scene and whatnot. Kinda surprised they didn't have a random singles match on SD towards the end of the year to help build to the 4 Way at Armageddon.

As for Henry/Rey, they had a few matches in 06 but the earliest one from Jan I think is definitely the best and the one I'm assuming you were talking about. Rey sold like a champ and Henry dominating the little fucker was awesome. The Henry/Benoit match a few months later where Benoit gets "taken out" (goes on takes time off) is awesome as hell too. Hell, I didn't even hate the Undertaker/Henry matches either, even though I would have preferred Undertaker to face someone else that year (can't believe he got stuck with Khali too lol).


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

I want to watch a decent WWE PPV tonight. Non Wrestlemania coz i seen them all a ton of times. Any suggestions?

Prob anything from 1998 onwards.

Thanks


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Backlash 2000 . Better than every WM ever except for 19 imo... probably the second or third greatest PPV ever for me as well.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Finlay/McIntyre from Germany? I like, totally just downloaded that match from Youtube yesterday (assuming its the one from the Undertaker RIP tour in 09?) . Forgot to watch it lol.
> 
> And Undertaker/Eddie around Survivor Series 05 couldn't have happened either . Eddie passed away 2 weeks before SS and Undertaker was "out" from No Mercy to Survivor Series after being set on fire in a casket (again) . But yes, regardless of dates, the match should have happened at some point. 2004 would have been the best time I guess, with Eddie in the main event scene and whatnot. Kinda surprised they didn't have a random singles match on SD towards the end of the year to help build to the 4 Way at Armageddon.
> 
> As for Henry/Rey, they had a few matches in 06 but the earliest one from Jan I think is definitely the best and the one I'm assuming you were talking about. Rey sold like a champ and Henry dominating the little fucker was awesome. The Henry/Benoit match a few months later where Benoit gets "taken out" (goes on takes time off) is awesome as hell too. Hell, I didn't even hate the Undertaker/Henry matches either, even though I would have preferred Undertaker to face someone else that year (can't believe he got stuck with Khali too lol).


Yeah it is the Taker tour match, both men are great and it was a hell of a match.

Haha jesus my wrestling history is piss poor tonight, yeah Eddie as the champ against a rampaging Undertaker would have been great, TV or PPV it would have great given the talents of both men involved. Watching heel Eddie try and out-cheat the Deadman would have been a blast, I can just imagine Taker's pissed off vengeance face and Eddie pulling a shellshocked Flair esque "oh fuck" face.

As for PPV suggestions, No Mercy 06 was great as was Armageddon 06. Vengeance 03 has Eddie v Benoit, a great WGTT v Kidman and Rey and an enjoyable Angle, Lesnar and Show main event triple threat. Backlash 2000 is fucking awesome, especially the main event and Benoit v Jericho. Royal Rumble 01 is great with Angle v HHH, Benoit v Jericho ladder and a great rumble match with Kane looking like a beast and Austin on a quest to become the best again. 

No Mercy 2002 & Backlash 2007 would also be good shouts as well, 3-4 very good matches on each show


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Not sure IF this has been posted But Jim Ross and Shawn Michaels announced today on Twitter that both are involved with a new WWE DVD project along with Bret Hart,J.R.interviewed HBK and Bret today for over five hours!!

Jim Ross posted this on Twitter....."Spent 5 hrs 2day interviewing HBK & the Hitman 4 Oct DVD. No holds barred talk. Special day 4 me."

HBK later posted....."Since its out. @BretHart & I did do int. 2day w/@JRsBBQ. It was awesome to say the least. I REALLY think u all will like it!!"

Very interesting,Would be great If they also have all there matches&feud promos!!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

My wrestling history isn't that great either... but anything involving Undertaker seems to stick in my head lol . If it wasn't for the awesome feud with Orton in 2005 I definitely think Undertaker Vs Heel Eddie would have been great once Eddie finished the feud with Rey.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Big fan of Backlash '06, '07 and '09

'06: Shelton/RVD, Edge/Cena/HHH, Carlito/Masters (surprisingly solid) and HBK/God vs Vince/Shane (A bit odd but I thought it was a solid match)
'07: Murdoch & Cade/Hardys, Melina/Mickie, MVP/Benoit, Taker/Batista LMS, Edge/Orton/Cena/HBK and I honestly didn't mind seeing Umaga dominate Lashley.
'09: Edge/Cena LMS, Legacy vs HHH/Batista/Shane, Swagger/Christian & Jericho/Steamboat


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

KingCal said:


> My wrestling history isn't that great either... but anything involving Undertaker seems to stick in my head lol . If it wasn't for the awesome feud with Orton in 2005 I definitely think Undertaker Vs Heel Eddie would have been great once Eddie finished the feud with Rey.


Yeah we were blessed with some very good feuds in 05 with good pay offs (Batista v HHH HIAC, Rey/Eddie, Orton/Taker, Cena/JBL I Quit). Really enjoyed the Orton Taker program, not watched all the matches for a while but I remember the Mania match and the casket match being very good. Not seen the Summerslam or Armageddon matches for a while but I remember having the HIAC higher than the summerslam match. Orton was a really really good worker from like 04-early 08 (Cena NWO match being his last great match for a while) and Taker really brought it as well. Got some classic moments like the Taker return at Survivor Series after the epic Raw v Smackdown fued, setting the casket on fire and the attempted murder via reversing through a stage. The RKO at Mania was also the first time I ever bought the streak being over as well. Such a great new guy v veteran fued that would really get some of the youth guys in WWE over today which is a shame considering they just seem to wrestle randomly for 5 minutes every week.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

> Well Undertaker/Eddie couldn't have happened in 2006 anyway


It was gonna be HBK vs. Eddie.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Segunda Caida said:


> Yeah we were blessed with some very good feuds in 05 with good pay offs (Batista v HHH HIAC, Rey/Eddie, Orton/Taker, Cena/JBL I Quit). Really enjoyed the Orton Taker program, not watched all the matches for a while but I remember the Mania match and the casket match being very good. Not seen the Summerslam or Armageddon matches for a while but I remember having the HIAC higher than the summerslam match. Orton was a really really good worker from like 04-early 08 (Cena NWO match being his last great match for a while) and Taker really brought it as well. Got some classic moments like the Taker return at Survivor Series after the epic Raw v Smackdown fued, setting the casket on fire and the attempted murder via reversing through a stage. The RKO at Mania was also the first time I ever bought the streak being over as well. Such a great new guy v veteran fued that would really get some of the youth guys in WWE over today which is a shame considering they just seem to wrestle randomly for 5 minutes every week.


Oh man, you need to watch the other Orton/Undertaker matches again soon. Don't forget about the SD match they had too... before SS I wanna say but not sure. And depending on when you watched the WM match, you might wanna watch it again before watching the others because there are some real nice callback spots throughout the series of matches as well as some great storytelling evolution and whatnot. Reviewed the entire series last year some time and couldn't believe how much I loved their matches after not remembering them being so good, especially the HIAC which blew away my expectations. Probably the 3rd best cell match imo.



SuperDuperSonic said:


> It was gonna be HBK vs. Eddie.


Yeah, I remember hearing that around the time he passed away. Amazing to think that we missed out on 2 of the biggest potentially awesome feuds/matches with Eddie Guerrero despite the fact all 3 were in the company at the same time for 3 years, and Undertaker on the same brand too .


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Will be sure to track down those matches Cal, Orton and Taker was always easy to sit through and generally brilliant chemistry.

Regarding HBK/Eddie I'm sure I heard the detailed plan would have been heel Eddie attacking the fans for forgiving HBK for his past drug use and dickish behaviour yet never doing the same for Eddie. Would have made for a great gritty and personal program heading into Mania, Eddie's promos in 05 were always psychotic and creepy. Such a shame he passed so young, top 3 wrestler of all time imo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Although it's a shame we never got to see a Taker/Eddie match in 04, at least we got a bit of action between em in the Armageddon Fatal Four Way. My favorite part in the match was between the two of them, and it was this:





(starts at around 9 minutes, 20 seconds in)






Of course the matches would've been fun, and even more of course, it's a travesty HBK/Eddie never happened.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> Looking to start a project soon of watching and reviewing some 'hidden gems' and generally less pimped matches which most people will likely forget when the cliche 'best match of...' discussion starts again. For starters I'll probably aim for around 20 matches and then depending on how much more I can access I'll probably aim for a top 50 of some sorts. Get the fuck outta here with a top 100, this past year of uni taught me to know my limits . Probably use DVDVR/Segunda Caida (hey wait that's my name as well) and the likes of youtube/megavideo etc for the basis of my project. If the likes of Cal, Yeah1993, Andy3000 and Sterling etc think they have some good stuff then by all means feel free to throw stuff my way. Got a good 5 matches already in mind to review and will probably aim to have all 5 done over the next few days.


Finlay/Regal from Uncensored 96 is awesome and doesn't get a huge ton of love, same with Benoit/Finlay at Slamboree (I think?) 98. And you seem the kind of guy that likes that style so there's no way you couldn't like them. I was going to mention Rey/Noble before Cal beat me to it, that's one of my favourite mathes of the decade. The Vader/Shamrock match from A Cold Day in Hell is great and I don't think I've seen five posts ever bring it up. It's probably not a top 50 hidden gem (depending if we're talking just US here), but it's not something anyone should miss. The Sgt Slaughter/Iron Sheik series in 84 are pretty much all hidden gems apart from the Boot Camp. Flair has a stupid amount of hidden gems, the 85 matches with Taylor, Reed, and Kerry are awesome and the Wahoo McDaniel 2/3 falls match is even better and an example I'd give to someone of Flair not being as routine-like as someone would say. Blanchard vs Garvin 3/5/86 and Blanchard vs Steamboat Starrcade 84 are FANTASTIC, and depending on which way you look at it the Blanchard/AA vs Winhdam/Luger tags could be considered hidden gems. Don't even get me started on early 90s WCW, Mid-South and Jerry Fuckin' Lawler. There's obviously hundreds I'm forgetting, and thousand I haven;t seen but there's mah input.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> Finlay/Regal from Uncensored 96 is awesome and doesn't get a huge ton of love, same with Benoit/Finlay at Slamboree (I think?) 98. And you seem the kind of guy that likes that style so there's no way you couldn't like them. I was going to mention Rey/Noble before Cal beat me to it, that's one of my favourite mathes of the decade. The Vader/Shamrock match from A Cold Day in Hell is great and I don't think I've seen five posts ever bring it up. It's probably not a top 50 hidden gem (depending if we're talking just US here), but it's not something anyone should miss. The Sgt Slaughter/Iron Sheik series in 84 are pretty much all hidden gems apart from the Boot Camp. Flair has a stupid amount of hidden gems, the 85 matches with Taylor, Reed, and Kerry are awesome and the Wahoo McDaniel 2/3 falls match is even better and an example I'd give to someone of Flair not being as routine-like as someone would say. Blanchard vs Garvin 3/5/86 and Blanchard vs Steamboat Starrcade 84 are FANTASTIC, and depending on which way you look at it the Blanchard/AA vs Winhdam/Luger tags could be considered hidden gems. Don't even get me started on early 90s WCW, Mid-South and Jerry Fuckin' Lawler. There's obviously hundreds I'm forgetting, and thousand I haven;t seen but there's mah input.


Thanks. Saw the Regal v Finlay match on dailymotion and HOLY SHIT was all I could say, could watch them go at it all day. Vader/Shamrock can only be some insane stiffness from the mighty Vader so it seems like it would be just what I want. Flair is one of my favourites and the Butch Reed match is something I've seen pimped before (it may be a different match but I know I've seen it pimped). Steamboat v Blanchard sounds insane, finally saw the Magnum TA v Blunchard I Quit about a month ago and loved it immensely. I've really grown into a fond appreciation of more stiff wrestling with matwork/brawling/crowd jostling as well as facial expressions. Been meaning to go on a Lawler run as I've seen him pimped by many as a great brawler and well, great brawlers are my 2nd favourite thing going in wrestling right now. Cheers for the recommendations, I guess with all of them I will end up doing a top 100 lol, still if there's plenty Vader, Steamboat, Dustin fuckin Rhodes, Magnum TA, Flair, Rey, Eddie, Regal & Finlay it will be well worth it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Did a Vader vs. Finlay match ever take place?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Did a Vader vs. Finlay match ever take place?


Nope, I think Finlay came to WCW after Vader left.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

WWE Weekly Round-Up!

Smackdown

Superstars

Raw

Capitol Punishment

A lot of wrestling from the WWE, but was any of it great?


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Smackdown August 18th, 2005
Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit: ***3/4 Gooooood stuff here, entertaining T.V main event. One of their lesser known matches. A few awkward spots but still great.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't know if this is the place to post, but what's the music background at 1:05-4:20

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2b4gKPl_mA


----------



## Mariam (May 27, 2011)

_"Randy Orton: The Evolution of a Predator" - Table of Contents_

WWE Universe, get ready for Randy Orton: The Evolution of a Predator which is scheduled to release on Sept. 6, 2011 on DVD and Blu-ray.

Below is a sneak peek at the planned Table of Contents.

*Disc 1*
I Am Randy Orton
The Road to WrestleMania Begins
Preparing for the Chamber
Embarking on a Path of Destiny
Training Days
The Elimination Chamber
Facing the Media
The Next Diamond
Signs of Trouble
Dealing with Injuries
The Legend Killer
The Man of Destiny
Punked Out
Coming Home
A Hard Lesson to Learn
Evening the Odds
The Mecca
The Price and Reward of WrestleMania 
Making a Difference
Dark Days
Madison Square Melee
Randy’s Redemption
Axxess to the Apex Predator
Legacy
The Day Has Arrived…
I Won’t Be Your Hero
The Evolution of Randy Orton

*Disc 2 - Matches*
Randy Orton vs. Slick Robbie D
OVW Christmas Chaos – Jan. 31, 2001
Randy Orton vs. Hardcore Holly
SmackDown – Apr. 25, 2002
Randy Orton vs. Shawn Michaels
Unforgiven – Sept. 21, 2003
Intercontinental Championship Match
Randy Orton vs. Rob Van Dam
Armageddon – Dec. 14, 2003
Handicap Tag Team Match
Randy Orton, Ric Flair & Batista vs. The Rock & Mick Foley
WrestleMania XX – Mar. 14, 2004
No Holds Barred Falls Count Anywhere Match for the Intercontinental Championship
Randy Orton vs. Mick Foley
Backlash – Apr. 18, 2004
Intercontinental Championship Match
Randy Orton vs. Edge
Vengeance – Jul. 11, 2004
Handicap Casket Match
Randy Orton & “Cowboy” Bob Orton vs. Undertaker
No Mercy – Oct. 9, 2005

*Disc 3 - Matches*
Randy Orton vs. Kurt Angle 
Vengeance – Jun. 25, 2006
Legend Killer vs. Legend 
Randy Orton vs. Hulk Hogan
SummerSlam – Aug. 20, 2006
Texas Bull Rope Match
Randy Orton vs. Dusty Rhodes 
The Great American Bash – Jul. 22, 2007
Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship
Randy Orton vs. Triple H vs. John Cena
WrestleMania XXIV – Mar. 30, 2008
“I Quit” Match for the WWE Championship
Randy Orton vs. John Cena
Breaking Point – Sept. 13, 2009
Hell in a Cell Match for the WWE Championship
Randy Orton vs. Sheamus
Hell in a Cell – Oct. 3, 2010
Randy Orton vs. CM Punk
WrestleMania XXVII – Apr. 3, 2011
World Heavyweight Championship Match
Randy Orton vs. Christian
SmackDown – May 6, 2011

Source:http:
wwe.com/superstars/smackdown/randyorton/randy-orton-the-evolution-of-a-predator-toc


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

BIG disappointment. BIG, BIG disappointment.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Some really good matches on the set... but I already have them. And the rest I don't own aren't worth having for the most part. Despite the potential the DVD set had... this is WWE, and they rarely really deliver with awesome match listings .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What a load of shit. Every match ive either seen, or dont want to. ofcourse the biggest problem is the fact that orton's best opponent in the ring had a minor nervous breakdown in 2007.

Randy Orton vs Dusty Rhodes GAB? WTF? Thank god its only 2 cena matches. And one of them is the 'passion of john cena' and i remember liking that until the end. great job by orton looked more fucked up than usual.

honestly, asides from the casket handicap match, none of those appeal to me in the slightest. atleast thy couldve jammed in that DX vs Rated RKO match where Triple H blew his quads. that looks badass. or maybe some old school evolution tagging domination from raw 2003.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

No Orton/HBK from SSeries '07, no Orton/Mysterio at all, no Orton/HHH Last Man Standing, and the worst of the 3 Orton/Christian matches. No buy. :no:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Orton could be perhaps the biggest 'Benoit victim' in terms of blacklisting from his set (Jericho would probably be the other). Aside from Summerslam 04 and the following Raw, you have the August 05 Smackdown match and the 2 or 3 matches where Orton fills in for Booker in the Benoit US Best of 7 Series. The No Holds Barred Match from early January 06 was insane. Then of course you have the Raw 04 tags/6 mans and the rare but heavily pimped Benoit/Regal v Flair/Batista tag (think it was Unforgiven)

Would have preferred the Raw 07 match with Edge compared to Vengeance 04, The Foley match is terrific but I'm sure it will already be on a few sets. Shame there was no Rey match on the set (although again the NWO match and Smackdown World Title match have probably found their way onto other sets). 

Dear WWE- Release a Finlay or Regal set, thank you very much


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> No Orton/HBK from SSeries '07, no Orton/Mysterio at all, no Orton/HHH Last Man Standing, and the worst of the 3 Orton/Christian matches. No buy. :no:


Oh shit, i completely forgot about orton/hbk from Suvivor Series and Orton/Mysterio. They coulda easily thrown in the NWO match. And that Orton/triple H LMS match was awesome


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Orton|Hunter LMS III was their best match together, commercial free RAW I think. That match listing is terrible.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i never saw the commercial free raw one. only the No mercy match. it was pretty awesome


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Raw match was really great. Funny that the only good matches they had together were LMS. Wonder if the second one would have been any good if Orton didn't get launched over the ropes and onto his shoulder .


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay so in light of doing this 'hidden gems' project I decided to rewatch the most recent Masters/Mcintyre match from Superstars as I saw it getting insane love on DVDVR and I was pretty out of it when I first watched it.


*Drew McIntyre v Chris Masters, WWE Superstars 13/05/11*

Okay so probably no-one will enjoy this anywhere near as I did, but currently Masters v McIntyre is one of my favourite combos in wrestling along with Navarro/Solar (although I prefer the latter). Masters has been on a tear since early '10 on Superstars to the point where I'm going to rewatch a bunch of his matches and come up with a top 10/20 since early 2010. McIntyre is a hell of a worker atm and probably a top 5 guy in the world for me with his offence, bumping, facial expressions and transitions into offence, of course the fact he employs a Finlay like 'use every part of the ringside area to torture his opponent' is also brilliant.
The actual match goes just over 10 minutes but they get so much stuff in. Masters' offence always looks great and Drew is especially great at bumping for a guy his size and the early stages of Masters being a cut above Drew all builds to the sweet transition spot where Drew hurls Masters' leg off of the ring post. Now in 2011 there aren't many people I'd say can sell a body part as well as Chris Masters (Bryan & Chrisian probably edge him just) and Mcintyre is one of my favourite guys in a control segment so its all greatness. Mcintyre just destroys the leg, no overly fancy stuff but just brutal offence that gets across the pain Masters is suffering without looking hokey. Of course Masters takes the time to sell his ass off, him kneeing drew in the corner then pulling himself to the the top of the ropes and selling the pain is a great Masters touch that most guys would ignore. The transition into the samoan drop was also built well and Masters' scream after it again puts over the leg work. They had a couple of nice call back spots to a 90 second Smackdown match where Masters beat Drew with a sky high spinebuster and also when Drew counters a Masters backslide into an attempted Future Shock DDT. The finish is brilliant and again puts over the leg work which Masters endured throughout the match, something I always love in matches instead of body work being ignored in the closing stages and in hindsight being nothing more than killing time. ****3/4*


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, definitely don't love that match as much as you . I DO however love some of their previous matches a great deal, but didn't think as much to that one... assuming they've only had the one match recently and I ain't confusing it with another.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I'm weird in my ratings in that ***3/4 is more or less reflected in how much fun I had watching it rather than it fits the criteria of a ***3/4 match, that probably makes no sense lol. Anyway it had some nice callback spots, a good transition spot, a babyface selling the heel's offence consistently and the legwork plays into the finish which is always a plus for me. Oh and Mcintyre does a kip up after a dropkick that SHAMES other kip up's, I was really annoyed when Drew got bumped to Raw as I thought he would have done well on Smackdown (babyface Regal/Danielson v Drew needs to happen) and he's in dark matches now instead of Superstars which is a crying shame.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't usually buy Superstar sets for the matches, mostly for the documentary but even I have to admit that Orton's match listing is pretty terrible. Bleh. I'll buy it anyways because it's him. I own his 2 LMS matches with HHH on DVD anyways.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, that's the match I watch; don't nobody forget an awesome kip up sequence like that lol .

Totally agree about being pissed when Drew got moved to Raw too. SD is ALWAYS the best place to be for the better wrestlers (oh hey, Cena's on Raw! )... Raw usually kills mid-card guys until they end up on Superstars every week and then released. The ONLY good thing about Drew on Raw is that I bought tickets to a Raw House Show about 10 minutes before watching the draft show :lmao. So at least I might get to see Drew wrestle (and in more of a match that the Finlay match I saw at a SD taping in 09 that was just a glorified beatdown... that had to be REDONE and took half a fecking hour to do).


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Agreed, with Raw the midcard is lucky to get 4 minutes to work, Drew could make that work but it would be much better for him to be on Smackdown where he could get 7 minutes plus weekly. Hopefully we get Ziggler v Bourne soon for the US Title because that could be very good, Kingston just annoys me with him having to jump 4 feet in the air just to do a basic punch. Fuck if Drew and Swagger hadn't of gotten switched as well as Masters we could have had Bryan,Masters,Drew,Swagger,Regal,Kidd,Tatsu and Christian as a potential midcard/upper midcard. Throw in the underated Heath "You ain't so tough Zeke" Slater and maybe Bourne if he got drafted and you have a division resembling 06 Smackdown. Raw's midcard would be shite as a result but well...its usually always crap lol


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Including Vengeance 2004 makes it an auto fail when there are two other Raw matches (one the same month) we've yet to get on DVD.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> No Orton/HBK from SSeries '07, no Orton/Mysterio at all, no Orton/HHH Last Man Standing, and the worst of the 3 Orton/Christian matches. No buy. :no:


Well, Orton/HBK from SS 07 is on the HBK My Journey DVD, as for the rest, well not puting HHH/Orton Last Man Standing matches is like not putting HHH/Jericho Last Man Standing on either HHH or Jericho DVDs. Why is that the case? 

As for the match listing, 2nd disc seems all right with his early stuff, and yeah we do get some double dipping with the edge match and no Benoit Summerslam match, which I heard was great.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Orton vs Shawn was on My Journey? Wow, i really must not have been paying attention on that DVD

gotta see it


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Including Vengeance 2004 makes it an auto fail when there are two other Raw matches (one the same month) we've yet to get on DVD.


If you're referring to the 4/30/07 match, that one's on the Edge: Decade of Decadence DVD.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the vengeance match is also on DVD too. talk about long


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Orton vs Shawn was on My Journey? Wow, i really must not have been paying attention on that DVD
> 
> gotta see it


I think its on disc three of that.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> If you're referring to the 4/30/07 match, that one's on the Edge: Decade of Decadence DVD.


May 10, 2004 and July 19, 2004 were bonafide ****+ matches.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I would have also swapped out the HIAC against Sheamus for the six pack elimination match at NOC because not only was it a much better match but Orton won the belt. He is an eight time World Champion but only one of his title wins made the set. I understand the Benoit situation and one of his title wins was just rewarded to him and he didn't win a match.

HIAC VS John Cena
Six Pack Elimination VS Sheamus, Barrett, Jericho, Edge and Cena
LMS VS Triple H
Six Man Tag Legacy VS Shane, Triple H & Batista
Random Raw match VS Batista that may have ended in a forfeit.

That is four title wins though that occurred in over *** matches that they chose not to include. I will still buy it because it isn't that bad but they did clearly make some big mistakes.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

WrestleMania 21 vs. The Undertaker
No Mercy 2007 vs. Triple H
Bragging Rights 2009 vs. John Cena
Night of Champions 2010 Elimination Match

that's what I wanted... the other stuff is good though. I'm glad they included the Orton/Christian match where he won the title


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Some good selections on the Orton set, some not so good ones.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

All I want to say about the Orton set is I'm not buying it. HUGE disappointment.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> *Drew McIntyre v Chris Masters, WWE Superstars 13/05/11*


Awesome match. Their match from last year (8/26) is approximately on par. Those two, along with vs. Chavo from 8/12 are the best matches of Masters's ridiculous run, followed by vs. Ziggler (5/13) and vs. Gallows (6/24?). Drew & Masters also had a bossy two minute match on SD earlier this year where McIntyre took a crazy bump off a sky high. 

While on the subject of Drew McIntyre and "hidden gems," I think his series with Christian from last year was really special. The 7/30 & 8/20 matches were both on par with Swagger/Christian II from Feb. 09 on ECW-- another hidden gem and something I'd rank as at least a top 40 WWE match, maybe higher. They occurred right at the start of Drew's explosion of viciousness and featured nasty bumps, brutal offense, and immaculate limb selling from Christian. Perfect matches.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well just saw the HBK vs Stone Cold at KOTR 1997, and it was very good and different from their WM 14 match for obvious reasons. It was odd of course that the special olympic manage to jump the rail, but thankfully that did not affect the match in anyway other than HBK playing good sammaritan and Stone Cold not giving a rats ass about it when he took advantage of it by hitting HBK from behind. 

Also I kinda liked it, when Stone Cold did the HBK pose. Kinda sad that there was no clean finish, but they were tag team partners feuding with the Harts so that kinda can be excused, but still.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i'm watching backlash 2000 again, what a great PPV.

also..






showster > hulk hogan 8*D


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hahaha, King pretty much said it best, "He does Hulk Hogan better than Hulk Hogan." Wow, that is a really good Hogan voice from Big Show.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

sterling said:


> Awesome match. Their match from last year (8/26) is approximately on par. Those two, along with vs. Chavo from 8/12 are the best matches of Masters's ridiculous run, followed by vs. Ziggler (5/13) and vs. Gallows (6/24?). Drew & Masters also had a bossy two minute match on SD earlier this year where McIntyre took a crazy bump off a sky high.
> 
> While on the subject of Drew McIntyre and "hidden gems," I think his series with Christian from last year was really special. The 7/30 & 8/20 matches were both on par with Swagger/Christian II from Feb. 09 on ECW-- another hidden gem and something I'd rank as at least a top 40 WWE match, maybe higher. They occurred right at the start of Drew's explosion of viciousness and featured nasty bumps, brutal offense, and immaculate limb selling from Christian. Perfect matches.


Agreed, on last watch I had Masters/Mcintyre from Superstars 26/08/10 at ****1/2*, also remember that show having a bossy 13 minute Regal/Goldust match which featured an insane bump by Goldust and the stiffest looking knee trembler in quite some time.

I probably will watch a lot of Drew in the coming weeks as he's probably a top 5 guy around the world today for me, his old school no nonsense dissection of a limb, his jostling with the crowd and willingness to bump like a freak (see Matt Hardy 25/06/10 smackdown match....holy fucking jesus).

Swagger v Christian was around ****** last time I watched it which sadly has been too long, I do though remember it basically being the reason I point to Christian as one of the best babyface workers in the world (and Swagger was no slouch either in the match)


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Swagger/Christian II is a match that gets better on every watch for me... and I've seen it about 10 times . Second best match for 2009 just behind Undertaker/HBK. Fuck it, might go give it a watch now actually...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> i'm watching backlash 2000 again, what a great PPV.
> 
> also..
> 
> ...


I preferred Showkishi tbh.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I preferred the Backlash 2009 opener.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> Agreed, on last watch I had Masters/Mcintyre from Superstars 26/08/10 at ****1/2*, also remember that show having a bossy 13 minute Regal/Goldust match which featured an insane bump by Goldust and the stiffest looking knee trembler in quite some time.
> 
> I probably will watch a lot of Drew in the coming weeks as he's probably a top 5 guy around the world today for me, his old school no nonsense dissection of a limb, his jostling with the crowd and willingness to bump like a freak (see Matt Hardy 25/06/10 smackdown match....holy fucking jesus).
> 
> Swagger v Christian was around ****** last time I watched it which sadly has been too long, I do though remember it basically being the reason I point to Christian as one of the best babyface workers in the world (and Swagger was no slouch either in the match)


*McIntyre vs Bourne from Superstars this year was pretty incredible for the time it got. Right up there with the best TV matches this year.*


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

I think Punk/Rey/Del Rio might've been on the top 5 TV matches so far this year. Good action all the way through.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Chris Benoit & William Regal v Ric Flair & Batista, WWE Unforgiven 12/09/2004*

Really enjoyed this. Basic story going in is that Regal wants Evolution's blood after HHH went all Chris Brown on poor Eugene at Summerslam, and Benoit naturally just wants to hurt someone. Starts off with some basic southern tag formula as Benoit gets the better of Batista and Regal and Benoit batter Flair in the corner with chops and punches. Liked how they developed Batista being impatient with getting bested by Benoit early, and it all leads into Regal playing FIP whilst Flair and Batisa take turns picking him apart. Loved Flair choking Regal with the tag rope behind the ref's back, crowd immediately shits on him and its classic crowd baiting that really needs to be regular in 2011 wrestling. Regal sells the beating nicely, always looking pissed off and wanting to hurt the Evolution pair, especially loved Regal's facial expressions and yells when Flair would closed fist punch him, just nifty little touches that you expect from him. Benoit is great as well in just casually getting in every so often to kick Batisa in the head and toy with him, all builds to Benoit finally getting into the match and being the game changer. Hot tag is pretty standard as Regal basically runs head first into Batista and tags in Benoit who unloads on Flair, crowd gets hot for the crossface tease and Batista just puts a stop to it all by slamming Benoit, this leads into Regal and Batista fighting ringside and Regal getting a small payoff in besting Batista and sending him into the crowd. Benoit then counters the Figure Four into the crossface and Flair taps. 
Really enjoyable match which I could watch many times, ****1/4*


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

I got WCW Best of Nitro DVD and I have to say.. WWE didn't disappoint too much(LOL). I felt like a lot of moments were missing. There was not enough Harlem Heat, of course no matches with Benoit(but moments with him visibly in sight... this whole Benoit thing is stupid anyway..), and I felt like the NWO's run in 1996 wasnt really shown enough, but all in all, a solid 7/10 DVD.

Whats the word on the Best Cage Matches DVD? It comes out this week right?


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Over the Limit 2010*
Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk - ***3/4
Batista vs. John Cena (I Quit Match) - ***1/2
The Hart Dynasty vs. The Miz/Chris Jericho - **3/4
Edge vs. Randy Orton - **1/4
R-Truth vs. Ted DiBiase - **
Eve vs. Maryse - *
Kofi Kingston vs. Drew McIntyre - **
Jack Swagger vs. Big Show - *

Decent show, although Swagger vs. Big Show was shocking for a World title match!


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I preferred the Backlash 2009 opener.


Did Christian & Swagger open Backlash 09? Because that match was awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

sterling said:


> Did Christian & Swagger open Backlash 09? Because that match was awesome.


Yup! I like that match so much. Not a bad PPV tbh.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

I thought Backlash 2009 was probably one of their best ppvs of the year after such a disappointing ending to Wrestlemania 25. I mean Jericho vs Steamboat (man for a dude that hasn't wrestled in like 15 years and was wrestling well against Jericho, and Steamboat was one of Jericho's influences, the opener, the WWE championship match, and Edge vs Cena LMS and the show also had a kickass theme song.

I thought this was a good highlight reel as well.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That Steamboat match waa so much fun to watch. He looked great for his age. I'm a big fan of the Backlash PPVs in general.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Backlash's always rule. Miss them. What's everyone's fav Backlash? Mine's definitely 2000. Great PPV + marking the fuck out for Austin always is great


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ I've always loved backlash 2004. Foley vs Orton in a Hardcore Match where Orton would become a force to be reckoned with taken all the punishment Foley delivered, The Jericho vs Christian/Stratus angle was rolling along, and HHH vs HBK vs Benoit (Though time has really crapped on it), I thought it was a good sequal to the great WM match (again time has crapped on it), Benoit playing hometown boy who actually won his match (again, this is before he went insane) and HBK was like the most hated man in Edmonton at the moment, and I wonder what would have happened if Benoit lost to HBK with that sharpshooter moment especially with Earl Hebner as the 2nd referee after the first one got bumped.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Backlash 2000 and 2002 are the two best Backlashes period.

2008(which I happened to be at live of course) was the worst(most of the live events I attend suck lol). 

I think 2003, 2004, and 2005 are both underrated as well as PPVs. 2006 and 2007 were underwhelming.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Greatest Superstars of the 21st Century

Signature

Open

Ground Breaking Superstars

Chris Jericho

Edge

Triple H

JBL

Kane

Kurt Angle

The Rock

Randy Orton

Brock Lesnar

Decade of the Divas

Jeff Hardy

Big Show

Eddie Guerrero

Shawn Michaels

Booker T

Stone Cold Steve Austin

The Undertaker

Rey Mysterio

Batista

John Cena

Greatest SuperStars of the 21st Century

WCW Championship Match
Booker T vs. The Rock
SummerSlam 19th August, 2001

Intercontinental Championship Match
Chris Jericho vs. Rob Van Dam
Raw 16th September, 2002

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Triple H vs. Kane
Raw 23rd June, 2003

60 Minute Iron Man Match for the WWE Championship
Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar
SmackDown! 18th September, 2003

WWE Championship Match
Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio
SmackDown! 18th March, 2004

Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWE Championship
JBL vs. The Undertaker vs. Eddie Guerrero vs. Booker T
Armageddon 12th December, 2004

Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship
JBL vs. Big Show vs. Kurt Angle
Royal Rumble 30th January, 2005

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Triple H vs. Edge
Raw 7th February, 2005

Women's Championship Match
Lita vs. Trish Stratus
Unforgiven 17th September, 2006

Triple Threat Match - Winner Faces John Cena For The WWE Championship At WrestleMania 23
Shawn Michaels vs. Randy Orton vs. Edge
Raw 5th February, 2007

8 -Man Tag Team Match
John Cena & Batista & Shawn Michaels & The Undertaker vs. Randy Orton & Edge & Mr. Kennedy & MVP
Raw 15th February, 2007

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Batista vs. The Undertaker
WrestleMania 23 1st April, 2007

Blu-ray Exclusives

“Everything Evolves”
Raw – 3rd February, 2003

Kane’s Eulogy for the Undertaker
SmackDown! – 20th November, 2003

JBL is Not Afraid of the Undertaker
SmackDown! – 5th August, 2004

Fatal 4-Way Elimination Match for WWE Championship
Randy Orton vs. John Cena vs. Triple H vs. JBL
Backlash 27th April, 2008

World Heavyweight Championship Scramble Match
Batista vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kane vs. JBL vs. Chris Jericho
Unforgiven 7th September, 2008

Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
Jeff Hardy vs. CM Punk
SummerSlam 23rd August, 2009

Every Man for Himself
SmackDown! – 27th January, 2005

Kurt Angle Does Not Suck
Raw – 7th November, 2005

The Coronation of King Booker
SmackDown! – 26th May, 2006

John Cena & Randy Orton Get Together
Backlash – 27th April, 2007

Chris Jericho’s Highlight Reel
Raw – 9th June, 2008


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

I might have to get the greatest superstars of the 21st Century DVD... looks pretty good


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Seems like another pointless DVD. Not interested in the match choices one bit.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Daniel97 said:


> Seems like another pointless DVD. Not interested in the match choices one bit.


The match choices are a tad lame, but I like the documentary type first disc. I always like those types


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Iron Man match FINALLY released on DVD? FUCK. YEAH. Rest of the set looks pretty good too; nice to see a bunch of TV matches rather than all PPV matches that are on sets already. Might actually pick the set up, which is more than I can say for every other 3 disc set already released/announced with match listings so far this year.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

My favorite baclkashs' would be 2001, followed by 2000 and 2007


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Finally the Irom Man gets a DVD release now would it be too much to ask for them to include it complete.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KingCal said:


> The Iron Man match FINALLY released on DVD? FUCK. YEAH.


:agree:

I think that match alone may have me sold!


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

The Ironman match is somewhat overrated to me (ducks the stones that are thrown)


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Every ironman match has been called overrated. Well, except for Rock/HHH ...


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Platt said:


> Finally the Irom Man gets a DVD release now would it be too much to ask for them to include it complete.


I was thinking exactly thesame thing when I read the Bluray content!

Happy to see it officially released, AND that Kurt Angle is on the Bluray for it, because he should be there (that they didn't cut him out because he went to TNA).


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Okay match list. The matches on the 90s DVD were much, much better. I'll still be interested for the biography parts.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Clique said:


> Every ironman match has been called overrated. Well, except for Rock/HHH ...


Well I dont think Rock/HHH was overrated or HBK/Bret, but Angle/Lesnar was overrated. It was a damn good match(4 stars at the most), but I didnt think it was classic.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm very interested in that set, it'll be interesting to see if they release the full 60 mins of Kurt/Brock, if they do I'll definitely pick it up. The entire set looks pretty good in fairness, plenty of TV matches that I'll want in DVD Quality.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Iron Man Matches are usually great. I haven't watched the Cena/Orton one, but I've liked all four before the latest one (in WWE).

Hunter/Rock ~ **** 3/4
Lesnar/Angle ~ **** 1/2 (around there; I haven't watched it in proper quality for way too long now, so this needs a rewatch)
Michaels/Hart ~ **** 1/4
Benoit/Hunter ~ *** 1/2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Kurt/Brock is the best ironman match imo, so I'd really be looking forward to that.

Michaels/Hart- ****
Rock/HHH- ****1/2
Lesnar/Angle- ****1/2 (higher than Rock/HHH)
Benoit/HHH- ***1/4


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Forgot about Benoit/HHH


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

HBK/Bret ***
Rock/HHH ****1/2
Angle/Lesnar ****3/4
Benoit/HHH & Angle/HBK can't remember enough to rate
Cena/Orton not watched it


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ Cena vs Orton was probably half good, half trainwreck cartoonish booking, and probably some stalling.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cena/Orton Ironman was weak. I completely lost interest once Orton tried to blow up Cena with pyro. Was the dumbest thing I think I've ever seen in a match.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow. I guess for me, HBK/Bret is the only 5 star ironman match. The first of its kind in WWE, and it was one of my top 5 best matches of all time. 

Cena vs Orton was 3 stars at the most. I saw the first 45 minutes of it and I couldnt really deal with it lol. The ending just.... really? Cena wins?


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ Well, due to the stips, it was either Cena wins or he goes to Smackdown and Smackdown was really rolling along in terms of in-ring activity, at the time, and besides would the WWE really move Cena out of Raw?


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Anguyen92 said:


> ^^ Well, due to the stips, it was either Cena wins or he goes to Smackdown and Smackdown was really rolling along in terms of in-ring activity and besides would the WWE really move Cena out of Raw.


Still... Cena and Orton did the back and forth thing with the title. No point of the Iron Man Match


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

I could see your point of trading titles back and forth, why not just let Orton retain at both Breaking Point and Hell in a Cell, through suspcious actions, then drop it in iron man match rules.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Anguyen92 said:


> I could see your point of trading titles back and forth, why not just let Orton retain at both Breaking Point and Hell in a Cell, through suspcious actions, then drop it in iron man match rules.


Would've made more sense, because it would've been really do or die for Cena after losing three times in a row... It might've gave the fans some reason to truly get behind him more honestly. Cena has nothing to lose, he could've shown more edge as well throughout that build up. But hey, its WWE lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Backlash's always rule. Miss them. What's everyone's fav Backlash? Mine's definitely 2000. Great PPV + marking the fuck out for Austin always is great


Mine's gotta be 2007 although 2000 is great from what I remember. '07 literally didn't have a bad match on the card. 

And hell yeah at Angle/Lesnar on DVD along with HBK/Orton/Edge.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I have Cena/Orton Iron Man tied as the worst with Bret/HBK. Both were bad and bored the shit out of me for the most part. Angle/Lesnar is the best with Rock/HHH a close second. Angle/HBK was good for the 30 minutes, loved the 30 minute submission one between Benoit and Angle, and Benoit/HHH was good too, but never really kicked into a high gear. Just kinda coasted the entire hour. No resting or shit, but no going beyond the basics if you get what I mean.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I could have put on the same caliber performance for the first half of Angle vs. Lesnar.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Any suggestions for the decision I'm trying to make? I'm on ioffer (this is from a good seller that I've bought from before) and I'm stuck between getting the season of Raw '03, SD '03, Raw '04, SD '04 or Raw '06.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Hmmm. Raw 03 was pretty good for the most part, can't say I enjoyed Smackdown 03 or 04. Raw 2004 was hit and miss and Raw 2006 was pretty fantastic so I'd go with either Raw 03 or Raw 06


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Raw '03 was garbage. Raw '04 has tons of great shit not on DVD (and likely never will be thanks to Benoit).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Raw '03 was garbage. *Raw '04 has tons of great shit not on DVD (and likely never will be thanks to Benoit).*


That's what I was thinking. I don't remember much from '04 but I remember the match quality being pretty damn good for the most part.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd go with Raw 04, loads of great Benoit/Jericho/Edge tags vs Evolution throughout the year, Orton v Benoit night after Summerslam is great as well. Probably loads more which I'm forgetting, there was also a HHH/Edge/Benoit triple threat I remember being ok. 

Now if it was Smackdown 2006 instead of Raw 2006 then that would be my pick in a second


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

You haven't even mentioned the Orton vs. Foley feud, Benjamin's motivated push, and the sporadic appearances of the Rock.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

You can't really go wrong with SD 03 or Raw 04 from those choices .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Benjamin's push was awesome and I completely forgot Orton/Foley happened in '04. Appreciate the help guys.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> You haven't even mentioned the Orton vs. Foley feud, Benjamin's motivated push, and the sporadic appearances of the Rock.


I was trying to think more of individual matches that may appeal to Brye.

Now that I remember there's a great Benoit v HBK World Title match, think it was on 03/05/2004, also recall a Jericho/Christian Cage Match on Raw during their fued post Wrestlemania. 

But as SuperDuperSonic said you had Rock returning to confront Coach and Orton, Benjamin's series with HHH and the Orton v Foley angle from December 2003 up until Backlash. Benoit v Kane for the World title the Raw following Bad Blood 2004 was also something of a hidden gem


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Benoit and Michaels also had a really good match on Raw in February '04. Plus there are just plenty of awesome tag matches with Evolution versus any combo of Benoit/Jericho/Edge/Benjamin/Foley/ect throughout that entire year.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Clique said:


> Benoit and Michaels also had a really good match on Raw in February '04. Plus there are just plenty of awesome tag matches with Evolution versus any combo of Benoit/Jericho/Edge/Benjamin/Foley/ect throughout that entire year.


exactly, why not include that instead of the common shit you can find on any ppv or wrestler DVD set?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Mysterio/Riley vs. Miz/Swagger was fucking awesome. That is all.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hadn't seen a regular tornado tag in WWE in a while and I liked it alot.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Same here as I found it to be a really cool match. Tonight's Raw might be the first time I've sticked to watching an entire WWE show in months. Not a bad show at all.

Oh and Punk is magnificent.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I really hope Punk isn't leaving.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bourne/Sin Cara was a bit of a letdown, sloppy, with some botches. It has a little fast paced action, but could've been alot better.

miz/swagger vs riley/rey *** 1/2 - *** 3/4. Great tv match.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cage matches dvd



> The DVD set will feature:
> 
> DISC ONE
> 
> ...


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Finally, a moment in recent WWE where I can say we have witnessed history. The greatest thing that's happened I'm WWE in the past 5 years and beyond. No one will ever forget that!

You can moan all you like about crowds being the worst piece of shit ever, but if you watch shit week in week out you'll get no reaction. If you put stars where they should be and let them cross boundaries like back in the day then crowds come alive.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been away in Spain for a week so I've got a bit of catching up to do...

The Bret/HBK DVD sounds interesting, but does that mean the Austin/Rock DVD is no longer going ahead? Having Austin and Rocky sat next to each other anwering questions about their epic rivalry would be a hell of a lot more interesting than what Bret or Shawn have to say. We've heard about these two and their beef far too much now. It's just overdone.

CM Punk's "shoot" promo last night was fantastic. He's in a league of his own right now.

Orton's DVD looks terrible, some really bad match choices and I also don't care about his personal build-up to Wrestlemania. I prefer docs where his peers give their thoughts as well as family and friends etc.

The Cage Match DVD looks pretty good so I think I'll check that out. I also need to pick up the Nitro set and the Extreme Rules Blu-Ray so I can own The Rock's birthday stuff on DVD


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Fatal 4 Way 2010*
Evan Bourne vs. Chris Jericho - ***1/2
Rey Mysterio vs. Big Show vs. CM Punk vs. Big Show - **3/4
Sheamus vs. Randy Orton vs. Edge vs. John Cena - **1/2
Kofi Kingston vs. Drew McIntyre - **1/2
The Miz vs. R-Truth - **1/2
The Hart Dynasty vs. The Usos - *3/4
Alicia Fox vs. Maryse vs. Eve vs. Gail Kim - *1/2

Besides a good Bourne/Jericho match this PPV was pretty average. The Smackdown 4 way was fun while it lasted and while it suited both storylines, it was annoying to see both World Title matches end after interference.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Ownage™ said:


> I really hope Punk isn't leaving.


I doubt he is at this point, or at least if he does, not for a long period of time. If he was leaving, I doubt they would let him cut that promo that he did last night, much less go over Rey Mysterio clean (twice) and John Cena.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

When somebody is in the middle of his career (as Orton is), I'd actually prefer a three-disc set with their best matches on, and the wrestler themselves acting as hosts. The documentary and career retrospect should be saved for--when the wrestler is approaching retirement.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ethan619 said:


> *Fatal 4 Way 2010*
> Evan Bourne vs. Chris Jericho - ***1/2
> Rey Mysterio vs. Big Show vs. CM Punk vs. Big Show - **3/4
> Sheamus vs. Randy Orton vs. Edge vs. John Cena - **1/2
> ...


I liked that PPV a bit more than most I guess. :$


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Been slacking on this project so searched through some of the media thread in a bid to find some of the matches recommended by yeah1993 earlier, hoping to have a review for Flair v Butch Reed Mid South 85 up by tonight. Anyway, time for some Steamboat:~

*Ricky Steamboat v Tully Blanchard,NWA TV Championship, Starrcade 22/11/1984*

Super fun match. Blanchard is a guy I really need to see more of as to my recollection the only match I've watched of him is the I Quit match in the Cage v Magnum TA (which was awesome). Here he's a real cocky shit, strutting around like he's Flair, spitting in Steamboat's face and throwing some douchebag punches to the kidneys. Steamboat is the ultimate babyface and in the early going he has Tully's number with fast punches and chops as well as a few takedowns. Somewhere along the way though his kidneys take some damage and we get this awesome 40 second bit of stooging where Steamboat feverishly paces around the ring slowly not wanting to aggravate the damage and Tully slowly becoming aware and gradually moving closer zeroing in on the ribs/kidney area. Tully's workover is brief but everything is executed nicely and Steamboat sells it well, especially dug Tully reversing a headlock into the ropes and then kneeing Steamboat in the kidney. Everything he does makes him look as scummy a prick as possible (think 2001 William Regal). Steamboat has an extended run of offence after being spat on and busts Tully open, Tully also does some great punch drunk selling (and Steamboat tops it after a nasty right by Tully late on). Couple of false finishes from Steamboat before a failed sunset-flip attempt proves his downfall as Tully removes something from his trunks (no not like that) and blasts Steamboat in the head for the win. ****1/4*


*Ric Flair v Butch Reed, Mid South, No DQ 10/08/1985*

Pretty much to me the match which separates Flair from the rest of the pack in my eyes in terms of working a match like this. Reed essentially uses a headlock as 95% of his offence for the first 25-30 minutes, largely due to them going the full 60 minutes and largely because Butch Reed may indeed have the best headlock I've ever seen. Despite being hard to sit through at times early on Flair makes it so much fun with his constant begging off and realisation that Reed is an absolute monster for which he has no answer. Eventually Reed targets the leg of Flair and from there on Flair is tremendous at selling the damage, constantly limping around and looking a weakened man, especially loved him attemtping to cheat and only being able to hook his right leg on the ropes for leverage. 

Its No DQ as well so a few of the Mid South rules are thrown out (going over the top rope I believe) which allows for a few Flair tumblings, it also works nicely in establishing he'll have to survive the full 60 minutes or beat Reed seeing as he can't rely on a DQ to save him. Flair eventually turns the tables and works over the leg of Reed which again is sold well but the match really kicks into gear with the final 15 minutes. A frantic pace of chops and punches as well as Flair selling the earlier headlock and leg work (plays gloriously into a late on headlock which Flair sells as well as a sleeper). Also loved Flair tossing Reed over the top with only 2 mins to go hoping to take the draw and stay champion only for Reed to hit a top rope shoulderblock and score a great near fall. Finish was pretty stupid though in terms of making Reed look a bit stupid in how long he held Flair up in the gods before slamming him, still these two had great chemistry and Flair was great at making the headlock spell entertaining (not to say Reed was poor or anything but I can't envisage enjoying it half as much as I did without Flair being the victim, well save for Dick Murdoch). ******


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alright who were you before SC?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Alright who were you before SC?


no-one. Just lurked this site for a while and finally decided to sign up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your posting style seems quite familiar but whatever you like Mid South so its all good.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Your posting style seems quite familiar but whatever you like Mid South so its all good.


TBH I've read a lot of segunda caida and Andy's blog over the last few months so my review is a little similar in terms of getting straight to the point etc. Can't wait to watch the Duggan v Dibiase fued especially the feud ender as well a heavily pimped Mid South Flair v Dibiase match.

Also got a shit ton of Jerry Lawler to make my way through for this 'hidden gem' project. About to watch a Regal v Punk MSG House Show Match, its gotten rave reviews


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Andy3000 is awesome, wish he posted here more often these days.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

his reviews got me to check out Fujiwara, Tamura and Volk Han. Needless to say my mind was blown, I echo the 'he is awesome' statement.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

WWF WrestleMania 18 Review

Haven't seen this since it aired... What a flashback.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*William Regal v CM Punk, Madison Square Garden, House Show, 28/12/2008*

Fair to say the hype was worth it. Funny how much I forget about how stiff Regal can work even in a WWE ring and Punk isn't afraid to give a bit back. We get some nice chain wrestling at the beginning before Punk gets a run of offence and nails a suicide dive to the outside (luckily we get to see most of the impact). Regal turns the tables though with a gorgeous half nelson suplex and Punk channels inner Misawa and spills all the way to the floor. From here Regal just batters Punk with hellacious forearms and knees to the face, some disgusting forearms to the back of Punk's head and a nasty headbutt. Punk mounts some offence and throws a couple of big kicks to the head and sets up for the GTS. Regal counters this by just fish hooking Punk's nose back into a standing position before yanking on the nose and setting up perhaps the stiffest looking Knee Trembler he's hit (the Goldust match from Superstars may rival it though) for the 1-2-3. One of Punk's best babyface matches in WWE and another Regal gem, goes just over 10 minutes but everything is a blast. Will definitely be pushing top 20 on this project. ****1/2*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sounds awesome, where did you find that?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Sounds awesome, where did you find that?














There you go


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Money in the Bank 2010*
Money in the Bank 7 (Smackdown) (Ladder Match) - ****
Money in the Bank 8 (RAW) (Ladder Match) - ***3/4
Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio - ***
Sheamus vs. John Cena (Cage Match) - **1/2
The Hart Dynasty vs. The Uso’s - **
Alicia Fox vs. Eve – ¾*
Kelly Kelly vs. Layla - ¼*
Kane vs. Rey Mysterio - DUD

One of the better PPV's of 2010 (I'm watching them in order, so this is as far as I've got). Both the Money in the Bank matches were fun, along with Rey/Swagger. The cage match wasn't as good as it could have been, and there wasn't much else of the card worth talking about. Still a fun PPV for the ladder matches and Rey/Swagger.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was a stellar little match there.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

http://myworld.ebay.com/whalers203/

This guy is selling complete year PPV sets from 2003-2009. '03 and '04 is at $60 and '09 is at around $85, but '05-'08 are at $50 each with FREE shipping. Really good deals. I'm gonna pick up '06, soooo no one bid on it okay? Cool.

Just thought I'd share with you guys. It's like $3 a PPV and some are sealed.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

McQueen, have you seen Punk's promo from last night? If so, DBD III promo or that?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I initially missed the first minute or two of it but rewatched the whole thing on youtube afterwords and i'd say the one last night was technically better and came off as more spur of the moment/legit. But I do enjoy the crowd completely turning on him at DBD III and him laughing in the crowds face.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

After Punk's promo last night, in the mood to watch some of his matches.

Any recommendations from his WWE time?


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Punk vs Hardy - TLC Summerslam 2009
Punk vs Hardy - Night of Champions 2009
Any Punk vs Mysterio matches.
I heard good raves about Punk vs Orton at WM.


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

What does everyone think of Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair match at WrestleMania 24?


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, I think it was solid ***1/2 match, with a very sick moonsault table spot and Flair doing a crossbody. If the retirement actually holded, it would have reached ****

As for the talk for MOthat year, well I didn't see HBK vs Jericho ladder match though I did see highlights of that. So it was either that match or this match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ethan619 said:


> After Punk's promo last night, in the mood to watch some of his matches.
> 
> Any recommendations from his WWE time?


Punk/Jericho had a few good matches in '08 and '09 but I'm not sure of dates. Big fan of Punk/Burke from JD '07 and Punk/Morrison from ECW 9/4/07. Punk/Regal from I believe the first Raw of '09 is enjoyable too.

Plus everything mentioned above.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ethan619 said:


> After Punk's promo last night, in the mood to watch some of his matches.
> 
> Any recommendations from his WWE time?


I would like to read your thoughts on CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Champion vs. Champion) Smackdown June 12, 2009.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Clique said:


> I would like to read your thoughts on CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Champion vs. Champion) Smackdown June 12, 2009.


Is that a heel/heel match or had Punk not turned yet? Either way I'm interested, don't think I've seen it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Punk hadn't turned yet but he was steering in that direction. This match was on the first Smackdown after Extreme Rules when Punk cashed in on Jeff Hardy. I love Punk and Jericho's kicks here (especially Punk's) and they play a role all throughout the match up to the finish. This is my favorite match between them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll have to give that look soon.

I wish I was watching SD at the time that Punk began his run. I mean I've watched most of it now but I think it would've been something that kept me tuning in every week. At the time I hadn't been watching SD at all and only bits and pieces of Raw.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Smackdown was great in 2009. Check out all of the matches Mysterio, Jericho, Punk, Edge, Hardy, Morrison and Ziggler were in. Plenty of good - great matches that summer especially.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Will have to give some of them a watch. I don't remember much from Punk/Burke JD 07, but I have it at ***1/2. Haven't seen anything between Punk and Jericho, so I look forward to watching them.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ethan619 said:


> Haven't seen anything between Punk and Jericho, so I look forward to watching them.


Oh ... well you're going have to watch Jericho/Punk from Raw 12/22/08 too. The finish to that match was awesome! Crowd was hot too in Toronto.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

I stopped watching between Wrestlemania 24-27, besides the Wrestlemania's, so I have quite a bit to catch up on. I've started watching all the 2010 PPV's, and then I'll hopefully move onto 2009. Only seen Wrestlemania, Backlash and TLC from 2009.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

You missed the incredible Batista/Michaels to Jericho/Michaels story arch that came from Flair/Michaels in 2008. 

Best angle(s) in the last 5+ years.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

I do slightly remember the Batista/Michaels feud beginning but don't remember much about it. I've seen Michaels/Jericho from Unforgiven and loved it. Brilliant storytelling from both of them, must watch their other matches from the feud.


----------



## roy862k (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought the Greatest Steel Cage Matches of all time yestuday which I've been watching
and i'm almost done watching Disk-2 and i find it's been one of the best WWE DVD's in quite sometime.

I'm looking forward to the Rey Mysterio one that seems to be looking good also but I could also wait for
that on WWE Classics on Demand sense it's sorda like the Shawn Michaels one that recently aired because
I really wanna buy WWE Capitol Punishment this time.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Slightly encouraged by the match listings on this DVD:

*Greatest SuperStars of the 21st Century*
Disc 1: Documentary

Signature 

Open 

Ground Breaking Superstars 

Chris Jericho 

Edge 

Triple H 

JBL 

Kane 

Kurt Angle 

The Rock 

Randy Orton 

Brock Lesnar 

Decade of the Divas 

Jeff Hardy

Big Show

Eddie Guerrero

Shawn Michaels 

Booker T 

Stone Cold Steve Austin 

The Undertaker 

Rey Mysterio 

Batista 

John Cena 

Greatest SuperStars of the 21st Century

Disc 2

WCW Championship Match
Booker T vs. The Rock 
SummerSlam 19th August, 2001

Intercontinental Championship Match
Chris Jericho vs. Rob Van Dam 
Raw 16th September, 2002

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Triple H vs. Kane
Raw 23rd June, 2003

60 Minute Iron Man Match for the WWE Championship 
Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar
SmackDown! 18th September, 2003

WWE Championship Match
Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio
SmackDown! 18th March, 2004

Disc 3

Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWE Championship
JBL vs. The Undertaker vs. Eddie Guerrero vs. Booker T
Armageddon 12th December, 2004

Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship 
JBL vs. Big Show vs. Kurt Angle
Royal Rumble 30th January, 2005

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Triple H vs. Edge 
Raw 7th February, 2005

Women's Championship Match
Lita vs. Trish Stratus
Unforgiven 17th September, 2006

Triple Threat Match - Winner Faces John Cena For The WWE Championship At WrestleMania 23
Shawn Michaels vs. Randy Orton vs. Edge
Raw 5th February, 2007

8 -Man Tag Team Match
John Cena & Batista & Shawn Michaels & The Undertaker vs. Randy Orton & Edge & Mr. Kennedy & MVP
Raw 15th February, 2007

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Batista vs. The Undertaker
WrestleMania 23 1st April, 2007


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Clique said:


> You missed the incredible Batista/Michaels to Jericho/Michaels story arch that came from Flair/Michaels in 2008.
> 
> Best angle(s) in company history.


Changed for truth.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm watching Christian/Edge vs Hardy Boys steel cage match from Unforgiven 2000 atm. Might watch the whole ppv soon.


----------



## nwaunderground (Jun 29, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Your opinion is awful.


Yeah would have to agree here on that. Danielson is one of the greatest workers in the business, can't see how anyone wouldn't enjoy watching him work.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh hell yeah, the Lesnar/Kurt IronMan match on good quality!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Currently downloading the entire 2004 season of Raw. Any hidden gems other than the two Michaels/Benoit matches and the multiple tag matches involving the faces and Evolution?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Maven vs. Triple H for the World Heavyweight Championship - Monday Night Raw; November 15th, 2004.

Not for match quality btw, the match is ok, but it's the fact that Maven is in a World Title match.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The Rock's appearances


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

TheReverend said:


> Currently downloading the entire 2004 season of Raw. Any hidden gems other than the two Michaels/Benoit matches and the multiple tag matches involving the faces and Evolution?


There are also plenty of singles matches between members of Evolution and the baby faces . Other than those, I can only think of Trish Stratus v Lita - RAW, 12/6/04 lol. Not saying there aren't many matches or anything, its just that Evolution Vs Raw baby faces happened just about every show for the majority of the year and were usually always the best part lol .


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TheReverend said:


> Currently downloading the entire 2004 season of Raw. Any hidden gems other than the two Michaels/Benoit matches and the multiple tag matches involving the faces and Evolution?


The Edge/Benoit matches from the fall including the HHH/Edge/Benoit match in November.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Well lets face it, Evolution were pretty great. Triple H, Batista, Flair, Orton. Not a bad set of guys in terms of match quality


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus Christ, 2 JBL Main Event matches on that DVD set??? Kill me now!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Jesus Christ, 2 JBL Main Event matches on that DVD set??? Kill me now!


Nothing wrong with that. I remember the Fatal Four Way being pretty good, although they should have put his Bullrope match with Eddie on the set instead of the Triple Threat from the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Hard Knocks: The Chris Benoit Story (Disc 1)*

I could care less about the documentary, it's not the best one the WWE have ever produced on that side of things, I just care about the matches involved.

*IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship:* The Pegasus Kid (Chris Benoit) vs Jushin “Thunder” Liger (c) 

Wow. These two clearly had great chemistry. Moves used in this match were executed perfectly. Applied like gems. Liger is rightfully so praised as one of the best in the world. The chain wrestling was brilliant. 

*****1/4 - ****1/2*

*WCW Superbrawl 1993:* Chris Benoit vs. Too Cold Scorpio

I'm not a fan of Scorpio at all and wasn't expecting much from this match though, to my surprise, it was a good match, not fantastic but good. The timing at the end was brilliant. Could have easily fucked that one up. 

****3/4*

*Super J Cup Semi-Final:* Black Tiger (Eddie Guerrero) vs. Wild Pegasus (Chris Benoit)

I may have expected a bit much from this match since most Eddie vs. Benoit matches are really good, but on this occasion I can't say I cared all that much. The flow of the match was alright. Benoit's heelish antics were the highlight of this match imo. 

****1/2*

*Super J cup Finals:* Wild Pegasus (Chris Benoit) vs. Great Sasuke 

Holy shit. What a match this was. I was entertained throughout the entire thing. Sasuke & Benoit had GREAT chemistry and some of the moves were amazing. Execution was perfect. Benoit getting the victory here was great. Nice of Sasuke to put him over. Benoit's biggest win of his career at this point I'd say. 

*****3/4*

*ECW November to Remember:* Chris Benoit vs. Sabu

We all know what goes down in this match. Sabu is broken by Benoit and the Crippler is born. 

*No Rating.*

*ECW: Double Tables Match:* Chris Benoit vs. Al Snow

Easily the greatest match of Al Snow's career (Even though that isn't hard :no The match was entertaining, kept me interested as the pace of the match was good.

****1/2 - ***3/4*

About to watch Disc 2 and I know it has mostly great matches on it. One of WWE's best DVD releases in terms of match quality I'd say.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

dammit, why couldnt a worse wrestler kill his family? that bastard


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well what made him best in the World also made him sick


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I remember the Fatal Four Way being pretty good, although they should have put his Bullrope match with Eddie on the set instead of the Triple Threat from the Royal Rumble.


Here's the set if I do it:

Out -
Booker vs. Rock SummerSlam 2001
HHH vs. Kane
Eddie vs. Rey 3/18/2004
Armageddon 4 way
JBL vs. Angle vs. Big Show Royal Rumble 2005
Batista vs. Taker WM23
Jeff vs. Punk SummerSlam 2009
the filler "Every Man" Royal Rumble segment

In -
Rock 'N Sock and La Resistance segment OR Rock vs. Angle No Mercy 2000
Armageddon 2002 4 way elimination tag opener
Rey vs. Eddie 1/6/2005
Eddie vs. JBL GAB 2004
Kane vs. HBK Unforgiven 2004
Lesnar vs. Angle vs. Big Show Vengeance 2003
Edge vs. Orton 5/10/2004 or 7/19/2004 (the other SHOULD have been on the Orton set as well)
Taker vs. Batista cage match
Angle vs. Rey 2/10/2005
Jeff vs. Morrison 7/31/2009 WITH post-match activity


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a better way to make the set better. Take out the following matches:

WCW Championship Match
Booker T vs. The Rock 
SummerSlam 19th August, 2001

Intercontinental Championship Match
Chris Jericho vs. Rob Van Dam 
Raw 16th September, 2002

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Triple H vs. Kane
Raw 23rd June, 2003

60 Minute Iron Man Match for the WWE Championship 
Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar
SmackDown! 18th September, 2003

WWE Championship Match
Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio
SmackDown! 18th March, 2004

Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWE Championship
JBL vs. The Undertaker vs. Eddie Guerrero vs. Booker T
Armageddon 12th December, 2004

Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship 
JBL vs. Big Show vs. Kurt Angle
Royal Rumble 30th January, 2005

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Triple H vs. Edge 
Raw 7th February, 2005

Women's Championship Match
Lita vs. Trish Stratus
Unforgiven 17th September, 2006

Triple Threat Match - Winner Faces John Cena For The WWE Championship At WrestleMania 23
Shawn Michaels vs. Randy Orton vs. Edge
Raw 5th February, 2007

8 -Man Tag Team Match
John Cena & Batista & Shawn Michaels & The Undertaker vs. Randy Orton & Edge & Mr. Kennedy & MVP
Raw 15th February, 2007

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Batista vs. The Undertaker
WrestleMania 23 1st April, 2007


*And replace it with the following matches*

World Tag Team Championship
Billy & Chuck vs. Edge & Hollywood Hulk Hogan 
SmackDown! July 4, 2002 

World Tag Team Championship
Billy & Chuck vs. Edge & Hollywood Hulk Hogan 
SmackDown! July 4, 2002 

World Tag Team Championship
Billy & Chuck vs. Edge & Hollywood Hulk Hogan 
SmackDown! July 4, 2002 

World Tag Team Championship
Billy & Chuck vs. Edge & Hollywood Hulk Hogan 
SmackDown! July 4, 2002 

World Tag Team Championship
Billy & Chuck vs. Edge & Hollywood Hulk Hogan 
SmackDown! July 4, 2002 

World Tag Team Championship
Billy & Chuck vs. Edge & Hollywood Hulk Hogan 
SmackDown! July 4, 2002 

Because clearly thats a rare modern classic that we havent seen enough times.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

So for those that watch the Benoit documentatry, what was the background music when they went over his childhood and high school years? It had a nice accoustic guitar tune to it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i'm about to watch the The Greatest Cage Matches of All Time DVD


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I think the most repeats on WWE DVDs are Savage/Steamboat WM3, Hart/Perfect SS91, Helmsley/Mankind SS97, Triangle Ladder Match WM16, Michaels/Jericho WM19, Edge/Orton Vengeance '04 and Rey/Eddie Halloween Havoc '97 and I'm sick of seeing the same matches on multiple sets.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> I have a better way to make the set better. Take out the following matches:
> 
> WCW Championship Match
> Booker T vs. The Rock
> ...


You've just given me an idea for my next comp! 100 discs of pure greatness!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

billy and chuck probably made more money from the royalties of that one match than they did their entire wrestling career. or atleast chuck did

would ya believe me if i said i hadnt seen hart vs perfect? 

Which sets were eddie vs rey halloween havoc on again?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Cheating Death, Stealing Life (the only version without any commentary editing during Rey's entrance)
619 (bell-to-bell only... literally)
The Biggest Little Man
Wrestling's Highest Flyers


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

redeadening said:


> would ya believe me if i said i hadnt seen hart vs perfect?


:shocked:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone else notice that in Kurt's top 4 matches, he was face in all of them?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

He wasn't face at WrestleMania 21 and Royal Rumble '03.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I was talking about Lesnar vs Kurt Summerslam, Lesnar vs Kurt Ironman, Kurt vs Taker NWO, and Kurt vs Austin Summerslam


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

All of those are incredible matches and all would probably be in my Top 10 for him. I wish he could work out a favorable schedule with McMahon and return to WWE.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

His match with Shawn at WM21 was pretty fantastic. Still not a fan of his work with Benoit though. Both guys are great, but that match, i have never cared so little about the result of a match in my life


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ All right the result was pretty predictable, but suspend your belief for a while, when watching the match, and think that Benoit has a shot of actually winning the belt. I think was a good example of it being entertaing and represent an actual competition. It was just basically, two men going for the belt, outdoing the other in any way, shape or form. Angle said it best, "The name of the game is wrestling, its what we do best," and Benoit and Angle showed it best in the Royal Rumble 2003 match. IMO, its one of the best and one of my favorite matches ever. 

Unfortunatly, to quote Jericho, it is a match that is buried and technically does not exist.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Couldn't finish Angle/Shawn on the last watch. I'm going to blame it on the modd I was in but I still think it went way down. 

Was Angle a face vs. Taker NWO 06?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

WrestleMania 21 and Royal Rumble 2003: Kurt Angle's very best. :shocked:

Following would be Undertaker @ NWO '06, Iron Man, and SummerSlam 2001.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> Couldn't finish Angle/Shawn on the last watch. I'm going to blame it on the modd I was in but I still think it went way down.
> 
> Was Angle a face vs. Taker NWO 06?


I think it was face vs face, but I think Taker assume the true de facto face role.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Just watched Lesnar vs The Rock from Summerslam 2002. Wow, whatta match. The crowd was bonkers for Lesnar and you couldn't even hear Tony Chimel at the end when he announced the new champion.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

WCW Monday Nitro 7/13/98 Review... Otherwise known as the day my wrestling fandom peaked!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Summerslam 2002 on a whole was a great PPV.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Alex Wright vs Sabu - WCW Monday Nitro September 1995. 

Nice little match. Could have been longer though. 

** 1/2 - ** 3/4


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Can anybody review HBK\Y2J WM19 or has it already been reviewed here? Just so many pages I might of missed it.


----------



## trip (Apr 13, 2003)

*Mick Foley makes it on a new WWE DVD cover*

The DVD cover of "*OMG! - The Top 50 Incidents in WWE History*" features Edge spearing Foley through the flaming table at WrestleMania 22. The set is coming out in August.

http://www.wwedvdnews.com/wwe-omg-top-50-incidents-dvd-cover/14720/

I like


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Don't feel like writing a full review up (I'd need to rewatch it to refresh it in my head), but I have it at ****3/4, and Jericho's best match ever.


----------



## xnlbx (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley makes it on a new WWE DVD cover*

Looks awesome!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Does anyone like Juventeud Guerrera vs Blitzkreig from String Stampede 1999? Just watched it today on "wwe vintage collection"


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> Couldn't finish Angle/Shawn on the last watch. I'm going to blame it on the modd I was in but I still think it went way down.
> 
> Was Angle a face vs. Taker NWO 06?


Yeah Taker was arguably more popular but it was billed as the battle of the best on Smackdown and Angle to my recollection didn't do anything heelish to antagonise the crowd.

On topic of Angle's best matches: Summerslam 2001, No way Out 2006, Smackdown 2003 v Taker, Ironman vs Brock and Summerslam 2003 v Brock.

Angle v Benoit's best match was Royal Rumble 2003 imo, last watch I had just below ******. The problem I have in the matches is they could never really establish a workover, they'd trade holds early on, trade suplex counters and submission teases in the middle and then the finishing stretch would see the same counter v counter v counter. I always wish they'd gone the route of dickead heel Kurt Angle v pissed off Benoit, the basic match structure would be:

a) Benoit bests Angle early on, if WWE are so desperare to protect Angle you can Benoit's stiffness being the difference maker rather than besting him on the mat. Example being Benoit using the headbutt when in a greco-roman knuckle lock. Have Angle pinball around the ring after the chops and strikes and bail out of the ring clearly having been bested by Benoit.

b) Angle cheats to gain an advantage and being control. Low blow, thumb to the eye etc etc. Have him continuously bend the rules to maintain control when Benoit threatens to comeback, even have him do some submissions to embarass Benoit as number 2. All the while have Benoit sell the beating (Benoit's best trait for me was always his selling and bar Royal Rumble 2003 he never really got a chance to do an extended selling of Angle's offence) and get more and more pissed.

c) Benoit begins the comeback and we move into the finishing stretch, stiff as hell chops from Benoit that you expect from him v Regal and Finlay (remember Angle v Benoit was arguably perhaps the most personal rivalry from 2000-2001 yet they never really wrestled like 2 people who hated each other) and mix in the submission attempts, if you really want to complete the story have Benoit best Angle and get the win via crossface.

From that match structure you get the usual flawless execution from both, only with more story telling, selling and general hate that often lacked in their matches. For me you can replace Angle with Eddie and you'll automatically give Benoit an opponent who can mix technical wrestling but at the same time bring character and a story to the match (their Japan BOSJ match being a good example).

I'm in the same boat as Yeah1993 on the Angle v Shawn mania match. Used to adore it when that style of wrestling was my favourite, as I've changed my tastes though the lack of long term selling, drawn out finishing run and weakening of finishers annoys me, its a 'good' match but one I think has problems before considering it on the level of an 'epic' match. Though if that style of wrestling is what you prefer I can't complain if someone had it close to the full 5, it pretty much was a match any casual fan would love for the atmosphere and moves alone.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I love Angle/Benoit, and believe it or not I have it at *****. If there's ever just a WWE wrestling match I wanted to watch that wasn't also about the spectacle like Taker/HBK WM25, it's that match. I loved what they did and the problems you had with the match I really liked.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Segunda Caida, what do you think to the Angle/HBK Vengeance 05 match?

Also pretty much agree with you on Angle's best matches. Especially the 03 Undertaker match. God I fucking love that one. Did a top 100 WWF/E matches ever poll (which I turned into a comp [/shameless plug]) and I had it as my #3 lol.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Could someone shout out some of the better television matches from this year?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Daniel97 said:


> Could someone shout out some of the better television matches from this year?


Punk vs Rey vs ADR is a great tv match.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Can anybody review HBK\Y2J WM19 or has it already been reviewed here? Just so many pages I might of missed it.


I have the match at ****3/4. Absolutely brilliant match, the storytelling is brilliant along with the wrestling. The match is paced brilliant and it is my favourite Jericho match and one of my favourite of Shawn's. Definitely worth the watch if you have or haven't seen it!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Segunda Caida, what do you think to the Angle/HBK Vengeance 05 match?
> 
> Also pretty much agree with you on Angle's best matches. Especially the 03 Undertaker match. God I fucking love that one. Did a top 100 WWF/E matches ever poll (which I turned into a comp [/shameless plug]) and I had it as my #3 lol.


Haven't seen it in forever but IIRC Angle goes up to the top rope for no reason at all apart from setting up Sweet Chin Music and I hated the stupidity behind it. If it also has the standard, Angle locks in a standing ankle lock and is either kicked off or thrown out the ring, then again locks in a standing ankle lock....on the 8th attempt he grapevines the ankle and his opponent either taps or gets to the ropes severely weakened. Then Angle does a standing ankle lock and gets kicked off fpalm (JUST GRAPEVINVE THE ANKLE YOU STUPID JACKASS) spot then its already off to a bad start. I also don't recall the crowd being anywhere near as hot as they were at Mania and the early story of Michaels outwrestling Angle wasn't displayed. May rewatch it sometime but I definitely won't put it as a #1 match to check out first.

Saw that set as well, looked a belter tbf. Think there was 1 or 2 matches at the time I thought could have gotten on there but 99% of it was perfect


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Lol, yeah, the finish was fucking retard as hell, but as for the rest of the match I think its superior to WM (I'm one of the few to think this lol), with the only thing it doesn't have is the big WM atmosphere and crowd.

As for the top 100 wwf/e comp... I was VERY disappointed with the #1 . But that's what happens when other people have a say in shit. Damn you (you all know who you are!) .


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

There's not many Angle matches that I enjoy any more, he really does just ruin everything for me. He had an hilarious character that I'd watch over again in segments but off the top of my head there's only three matches of his that I like (I'll probably be forgetting some), which are - vs. Taker at No Way Out, vs Austin at Summerslam and vs. Taker & Rock at Vengeance. People who say Angle is the best pro wrestler ever make me want to tear their fingers off and ram them down their throats so they can't communicate their terrible opinions.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Lol, yeah, the finish was fucking retard as hell, but as for the rest of the match I think its superior to WM (I'm one of the few to think this lol), with the only thing it doesn't have is the big WM atmosphere and crowd.
> 
> As for the top 100 wwf/e comp... I was VERY disappointed with the #1 . But that's what happens when other people have a say in shit. Damn you (you all know who you are!) .


I remember when I was a lurker looking through it and being quite dissapointed there wasn't a '1 top 20 nomination' for every Undertaker match 

Only match that sprung to my mind immediately that I was surprised was left out was Noble v Mysterio Velocity (2004 or 2005 I forget the year). Anything else would have been small nitpicking on my part, I'm struggling to remember what was voted Number 1 now, Rock v Austin?


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Daniel97 said:


> Could someone shout out some of the better television matches from this year?


Rey Mysterio/Alex Riley vs. The Miz/Jack Swagger (Tornado Tag) - ***1/2 (RAW, 27/6)
CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio - *** (RAW, 20/6)


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

for TV matches, Mcintyre v Masters and Mcintyre v Bourne are very good Superstars matches. No-one will love Drew v Masters quite as much as me though lol.

Orton v Christian for the title, Bryan/Kim v Kidd/Melina, Kidd v Barreta and Kidd v Tatsu were all good matches or better. Bryan had a nice 7 minute or so match with Sheamus on his Smackdown debut. I remember ADR/Mysterio 2/3 falls in early January being a nice fued ender as well. Haven't seen the Tornado Tag yet as I was goosed watching Raw and went to bed. The Punk/Rey/ADR triple threat was fine as well, especially marked for Rey's El Hijo Del Santo senton/headbutt move from the top.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Segunda Caida said:


> I remember when I was a lurker looking through it and being quite dissapointed there wasn't a '1 top 20 nomination' for every Undertaker match
> 
> Only match that sprung to my mind immediately that I was surprised was left out was Noble v Mysterio Velocity (2004 or 2005 I forget the year). Anything else would have been small nitpicking on my part, I'm struggling to remember what was voted Number 1 now, Rock v Austin?


Austin vs Bret was #1 overall, with Undertaker/HBK HIAC only making #1 . Knew I should have voted Bret/Austin super low just to fix the final results... .

Mysterio/Noble ended up tying with Punk/Hardy TLC at #264 . Also didn't make the bonus disc listings so when I finally finish those it still won't be on the comp .

The WCW Poll we are doing now should hopefully be better in terms of the #1 overall being my #1. Maybe...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> Yeah Taker was arguably more popular but it was billed as the battle of the best on Smackdown and Angle to my recollection didn't do anything heelish to antagonise the crowd.
> 
> On topic of Angle's best matches: Summerslam 2001, No way Out 2006, Smackdown 2003 v Taker, Ironman vs Brock and Summerslam 2003 v Brock.
> 
> ...


Finally someone who agrees. The match was too goddamn 'clean'. No hate. No anger. No stiffness. Not much storytelling. Just technical reversals and shit.

Benoit hitting pissed off chops + Angle being overconfident dick + german suplex onto announce table= something more awesome.

Even Benoit did look that intense or angry. Both just looked like they were doing fucking ballet


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Austin vs Bret was #1 overall, with Undertaker/HBK HIAC only making #1 . Knew I should have voted Bret/Austin super low just to fix the final results... .
> 
> Mysterio/Noble ended up tying with Punk/Hardy TLC at #264 . Also didn't make the bonus disc listings so when I finally finish those it still won't be on the comp .
> 
> The WCW Poll we are doing now should hopefully be better in terms of the #1 overall being my #1. Maybe...


:lmao

Sounds great, WCW was awesome especially in 1992 and 1993. Loads of great tags, and you can't go wrong with a roster that included Dustin Rhodes, Steamboat, Rude, Mysterio, Eddie, Benoit, Vader, Flair, Windham, Arn fucking Anderson, Regal and Finlay.

Got a few more matches to watch for my project today, Regal v Bryan from Austria, Barry Windham v Dick Murdoch, a match from France in 1960 which Phil Schneider called 'the greatest wrestling discovery I've ever made', Regal v Austin strap match from Smackdown and Ric Flair v Ted Dibiase Mid South.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Finally someone who agrees. The match was too goddamn 'clean'. No hate. No anger. No stiffness. Not much storytelling. Just technical reversals and shit.
> 
> Benoit hitting pissed off chops + Angle being overconfident dick + german suplex onto announce table= something more awesome.
> 
> Even Benoit did look that intense or angry. Both just looked like they were doing fucking ballet


Ageed, I mean I enjoy just watching two people trade awesome reversals for a good 15 minutes (if you don't already watch it, check out some Black Terry and ***** Navarro in IWRG Mexico, most of the great stuff is on youtube and you get sensational matwork and also get some insane brawls). But Chris Benoit is awesome as a pissed off Canadian looking to sever some skin with chops and well...its kinda sad when an impromptu William Regal v Benoit match from No Mercy has more hate in 13 minutes than any Angle v Benoit match ever had, considering they feuded for many months and were portrayed as the two people who could absolutely not lose to each other. Angle isn't even close to being Benoit's best opponent (I copped some flack for ranking Orton higher than him as a Benoit opponent) and Mysterio, Austin, Brock and Taker would be much better opponents for Angle. 2 of them just refused to have an Angle style match and Mysterio managed to bump like a freak and allow Angle to be his best character (2002 cocky bald headed dickhead Kurt Angle)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Orton and Benoit had some fantastic chemistry. benoit excels when his opponent alternates between being a dick to him and being scared shitless of him. And orton and always seemed to have Benoit's number. Great dynamic between the two.

And As for Angle, it goes without saying that his two very best matches in history, were people who wrestled the territories, controlled the match, and told him if he doesnt like it he should go fuck himself. Austin and Taker both got him to chill the fuck out, and instead wrestled intense, logical, psychology heavy, well paced epics.


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Mick Foley makes it on a new WWE DVD cover*

Seeing as WWE actually plugged his book about the build-up to his match at TNA Lockdown, I'm not surprised at all. Foley's probably one of the one only people to remain on good terms with WWE evven after making the jump.


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley makes it on a new WWE DVD cover*

Its not obvious to someone who dont know about the incident who it is though,
But i agree, it looks really awesome


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Mick Foley makes it on a new WWE DVD cover*

Yess, finally he is back on a cover!! Let's make a thread about it!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Mick Foley makes it on a new WWE DVD cover*

Is he the guy going through the flaming table?

You can't even see his face


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Mick Foley makes it on a new WWE DVD cover*



RKO696 said:


> *Is he the guy going through the flaming table?*
> 
> You can't even see his face


Long time fan then?


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley makes it on a new WWE DVD cover*

Yes it is him, getting speared by Edge in Wrestlemania 22 (?), Extremel Rules match


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

EBboy™;9901007 said:


> I love Angle/Benoit, and believe it or not I have it at *****. If there's ever just a WWE wrestling match I wanted to watch that wasn't also about the spectacle like Taker/HBK WM25, it's that match. I loved what they did and the problems you had with the match I really liked.


I agree, and to the other guy well it's not like it's a Wrestlemania match, its just a match to the road to Wrestlemania, there really isn't much of a story other than "I'm better than you so I'm gonna try to outdo in anyway shape or form." and that Benoit won the last two confrontations against Angle, at Unforgiven and on a Smackdown.

here's the promo 




So in terms of storys, which storyline not the match is better this or Benoit vs Suillivan because I heard that one is personal.


----------



## Reeves (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley makes it on a new WWE DVD cover*

Seems like a good sign possibly! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Mick Foley makes it on a new WWE DVD cover*



Xander45 said:


> Long time fan then?


If what Raykion says is correct, it happened during a period that i stopped watching wrestling


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Mick Foley makes it on a new WWE DVD cover*



RKO696 said:


> If what Raykion says is correct, it happened during a period that i stopped watching wrestling


Yeah he's correct, and fair enough. I stopped watching for a while as well around about that time, i watched WM18 live and didn't see another one live until WM23, but i always caught the Rumble and would check up on the WM card to see if there was anything that interested me then watch it later.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley makes it on a new WWE DVD cover*

Only fitting that he'd be on the cover. He will be in most of them.

vs Undertaker HIAC KOTR 98
vs HHH HIAC NWO 2000
vs Edge WM 22
vs Rock RR 99


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Segunda Caida said:


> Ageed, I mean I enjoy just watching two people trade awesome reversals for a good 15 minutes (if you don't already watch it, check out some Black Terry and ***** Navarro in IWRG Mexico, most of the great stuff is on youtube and you get sensational matwork and also get some insane brawls). But Chris Benoit is awesome as a pissed off Canadian looking to sever some skin with chops and well...its kinda sad when an impromptu William Regal v Benoit match from No Mercy has more hate in 13 minutes than any Angle v Benoit match ever had, considering they feuded for many months and were portrayed as the two people who could absolutely not lose to each other. Angle isn't even close to being Benoit's best opponent (*I copped some flack for ranking Orton higher than him as a Benoit opponent*) and Mysterio, Austin, Brock and Taker would be much better opponents for Angle. 2 of them just refused to have an Angle style match and Mysterio managed to bump like a freak and allow Angle to be his best character (2002 cocky bald headed dickhead Kurt Angle)


Booooo to those people! Benoit and Orton were tremendous against each other, whether it was against a still relatively new Orton in 2004 or a more seasoned Orton (mainly thanks to working with Undertaker for a year) in 2006, they always had good matches together with one of the Jan 06 matches being one of the very best matches of the year and one of the better matches of both men's careers imo.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

I think their backgrounds mesh a lot between Orton and Benoit. 

Benoit, being the man who was in an 18-year journey to fought to be the best. Orton, the third-generation star who was primed and ready for greatness the moment he steps into the ring, though most next generation stars tends to fail without some exceptions like Orton. You know, after saying that, I kinda wished they had more PPV matches against each other. The only one on one match they had was that Summerslam one.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Booooo to those people! Benoit and Orton were tremendous against each other, whether it was against a still relatively new Orton in 2004 or a more seasoned Orton (mainly thanks to working with Undertaker for a year) in 2006, they always had good matches together with one of the Jan 06 matches being one of the very best matches of the year and one of the better matches of both men's careers imo.


In fairness both of the people who repled 'lol wut' are massive Orton haters so I didn't really expect to get anywhere with them, not that I'm an Orton fan but I couldn't help but laugh at the 'Orton could never wrestle' talk that they were throwing around. 

Also final mention on Angle v Benoit, I don't really think its any coincidence that their best match is the one where Benoit finally gets to sell Angle's workover, and where WWE finally tried to book one of them as the underdog going in and not 'they're equals'.

P.S, final final Benoit v Angle talk I promise , the cage match fucking blows. There I said it


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ Yeah, I kinda didn't like it, at first sight, but it's somewhat passable and I really didn't like it when Benoit did that diving headbutt off the cage for numerous reasons that already seems obvious.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley makes it on a new WWE DVD cover*

I shall buy this DVD, looks pretty good.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Mick Foley makes it on a new WWE DVD cover*

Lol. they've made it so you can't really see who the guy being put through the table is. So even though it's Mick, it's enough to avoid actually showing Mick on the cover. As far as i'm concerned, it might as well just be Edge flying at a table.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

you don't like the cage match?!?! BESTESTEST CAGE MATCH OF ALL THE TIMES!!!

I'll not bother re-posting my review of it for the billionth time though lol . We've all seen it and are bored of it, myself included lol.

Which Angle/Benoit match are you talking about which is their best btw? They all kinda blur together for me so I have no clue which one it is . My fav between the two is the 30 minute ultimate submission match.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Rumble 2003. Not seen the Backlash match for years, and Unforgiven & Wrestlemania are ok matches in terms of execution but just lacking character and a control segment. They all pail in comparison to Benoit v Regal/Finlay


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bought No Mercy '08 pretty cheap. It looks like a really good show. I've seen the ladder match and love it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Segunda Caida said:


> Rumble 2003. Not seen the Backlash match for years, and Unforgiven & Wrestlemania are ok matches in terms of execution but just lacking character and a control segment. They all pail in comparison to Benoit v Regal/Finlay


Big fan of their WM match (well, compared to the likes of their cage match lol). Don't forget JD 2/3 falls as well. Then again, don't remember it being all that good... so do forget it .



Brye said:


> Bought No Mercy '08 pretty cheap. It looks like a really good show. I've seen the ladder match and love it.


HHH/Hardy, HBK/Y2J Ladder and Big Show/Undertaker make that show well worth whatever price you paid for it tbh. Hardy/Henry was a solid match for the time it got, and I remember Kane/Rey being solid too, aside from the dumb ending.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Can anyone recommend some gimmick matches for me to watch? I dont mean Ladder/Cage, i mean like "XXXX on a pole match" and "Duchess of queensbury rules match" etc, stuff like that. Thanks


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Big fan of their WM match (well, compared to the likes of their cage match lol). Don't forget JD 2/3 falls as well. Then again, don't remember it being all that good... so do forget it .


IIRC that's the pinfall, submission, ladder match. Not seen it for ages and tbh don't really have any desire to at the moment . Time for some Regal v Bryan in Austria!

*Brye*- No Mercy 2008 is a really great event from top to bottom. You'll have a lot of fun watching it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Unforgiven 2002 would be my favorite Angle vs. Benoit match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good to hear guys! (Y)

I've heard some good things about the Big Show/Taker matches around this time.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

*WWE No Mercy 2002*

_World Tag Team Championship Match_
Booker T & Goldust vs. Chris Jericho & Christian (c)-**3/4

Rob Van Dam vs. Ric Flair-**1/2

_WWE Cruiserweight Championship Match_
Tajiri vs. Jamie Noble (c)-**3/4

_Winner Takes All- World Heavyweight Champ vs. Intercontinental Champ_
Kane (ICc) vs. Triple H (WHc)-*1/2

_WWE Tag Team Championship Tournament Finals_
Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs. Rey Mysterio & Edge-****1/2

_WWE Women's Championship Match_
Victoria vs. Trish Stratus (c)-**

_Hell in a Cell for WWE Championship_
The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar (c)-***1/2

_Overview:_A pretty fun and easy event to get through and an underrated PPV in my opinion. The World Tag Team Title match is pretty standard stuff but the crowd really wanted a Bookdust title win. Props to Jericho with not letting the broke rope affect him. I think the RVD vs. Flair match was alright, was expecting the worst after reading reviews but I thought this a fun match if nothing else, RVD showcased his moves and Flair showed why is the dirtiest player in the game. The Cruiserweight Title was fun good for what it was an 8 minute long title match they worked well with each other if they were given more time they could’ve had something good. There’s nothing to say about the Title vs. Title match the storyline was awful the match was awful everything was just bad, and Triple H was just boring and bland at this time. Then we get to one of the best Tag Team Matches ever but that is what you would expect with these 4 wrestlers in the ring. The pacing of the match was perfect and when they hit their ending sequences the crowd was going crazy. Add in some good double team moves and you have one of the greatest matches of all time, a match you need to check out if you haven’t yet. The Victoria vs. Trish was good compared to the women’s matches we get today and had a storyline to it the crowd was just dead and not into the crazy Victoria storyline yet. The boot after the match was vicious and can’t wait to watch their Survivor Series Hardcore Match. Then the match that made Brock into a star the Hell in a Cell Match with Taker. This wasn’t your usual HIAC match with death defying spots everywhere this was just a bloody brawl. They brought the stiff strikes and spots and I don’t even have words to describe Takers head jeez Heymans might have been just as bad. Overall this was an easy PPV to get though and nothing really bad besides Kane vs. HHH.​


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Shaun_27 said:


> Can anyone recommend some gimmick matches for me to watch? I dont mean Ladder/Cage, i mean like "XXXX on a pole match" and "Duchess of queensbury rules match" etc, stuff like that. Thanks


Edge vs. William Regal (Brass Knuckles on a Pole Match) - No Way Out 2002

I haven't seen this match since 2002 myself.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Clique said:


> Edge vs. William Regal (Brass Knuckles on a Pole Match) - No Way Out 2002
> 
> I haven't seen this match since 2002 myself.


Thanks - i might go watch this later. I cant remember the last "...On a pole" match i saw apart from this.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Big Show/CM Punk/Chavo Guerrero/John Morrison/Tommy Dreamer (Singapore Cane Match) from One Night Stand '08 is really good. Big Show's performance was excellent. Big Show in 2008 was overall highly entertaining.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Clique said:


> Edge vs. William Regal (Brass Knuckles on a Pole Match) - No Way Out 2002
> 
> I haven't seen this match since 2002 myself.


Big fan of the Edge/Regal series from late 01/early 02, especially this match.



Clique said:


> Big Show/CM Punk/Chavo Guerrero/John Morrison/Tommy Dreamer (Singapore Cane Match) from One Night Stand '08 is really good. Big Show's performance was excellent. Big Show in 2008 was overall highly entertaining.


That the one where Show falls on the steps and legit slices his head open? Then gets monstrously pissed and murders everyone? If so, you definitely need to watch this one Shaun_27.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

That's the one Cal! Big Show is a beast in that match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watched that match yesterday, pretty good match. Shawne Merriman owning Chavo is kinda funny too.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Anyone owning Chavo is always funny. Hilarious in fact. Watching Ricky Hatton knock him out is one of my favourite live show moments ever .

Might have to look up that cane match btw; I remember it being tons of fun and after sitting through a Giant Baba match (watching a second right now to get it out of the way lol), I need something fun to watch...


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

YES! I remember it lol. Big show goes mental and thrashes everyone. Ive got ONS 08 on DVD so ill watch that again. Thanks


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Just watched the Singapore Cane match... fuck me, just like, 8 minutes of pure fucking fun. Show dominates, everyone gangs up on him with canes and take him out of the match for a couple of minutes. Chavo gets owned. Show gets busted open. Show gets angry. Show grabs a bin full of canes. Show kills everyone. Show wins. Cal happy. A million stars.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That Cane match is highly entertaining. Goldberg and Scott Hall had a cattle prod on a pole match at Souled Out 1999 that I have never seen but bet it is hilariously awful.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao god that sounds horrendous.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Big Show v the world is always a fun formula. Check out the four way with Rhodes, Ziggler and Mcintyre if you haven't already Cal. Anyways, as part of the project, WWE House shows:~

*William Regal v Daniel Bryan, Austria, 10/11/2010*

Neat match here. The crowd bowing for Regal pre match and post match was a classy touch. Nice chain wrestling to begin with as both attempt to lock in a wrist lock, some nice escapes and a real wrenching in on the wrist lock. Regal gets control and has some nice forarms but is a bit lacking in the brutality. Regal does his schtick of begging off and Bryan returns by stamping on his fingers. They do the uppercut exchange from their tremendous 5 minute Raw match from December and the finish is nicely worked with Bryan avoiding a knee trembler, Regal punching Bryan's leg to block a kick, turning it into a backslide which Bryan counters for the tap out. Probably be on the bottom end of my project so far but still a very fun and good match. *****


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> Big Show v the world is always a fun formula. Check out the four way with Rhodes, Ziggler and Mcintyre


That and the Smackdown Ladder Match at MITB last year.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, that 4 way is awesome. As is MITB from last year with him in. One awesome performance lol. Show gets way too much hate at times for my liking.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, I've heard that match was fun on the Big Show's side of it, due to the introduction of his custom-made ladder for him to climb on which was incredibly huge.

Does anyone have a clear picture of that?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Big Show is a good wrestler and gets a bit to much hate. His matches with Taker in 08 were great. He also regularly shines in multi man matches.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Big Show is a good wrestler and gets a bit to much hate. His matches with Taker in 08 were great. He also regularly shines in multi man matches.


Heh, yeah, I remember how surprised people were how great his match with Taker was at No Mercy 2008. And then they topped that at Cyber Sunday 2008, and their Survivor Series match... well... lets just skip that one 

I've always liked Show, he has charisma, is good on the mic, and very good in ring for a very big man. He can play a lovable dominant babyface convincingly to perfection, or a giant who will destroy all in his path.

And since I mentioned them:

Taker/Show NM08: ***1/2
Taker/Show CS08: ****


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Lol, that Casket match with Undertaker was fucking terrible :lmao. How did they manage to fuck up after having 2 great matches prior to that? 

Big fan of their cage match on SD during their feud too, I forget exactly when it was though.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Another great Big Show match is his match with Lesnar at Survivor Series 02. It may only be 5ish minutes long, but it was great for the time it got. 

In fact, he had great chemistry with Lesnar.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Big Show is a pretty great guy. But often i feel his size limits him. Even in terms of comedy, he makes a great hogan


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Walmart has WM25 & WM26 for $15 each on bluray.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ It's a steal for both of HBK vs Taker matches plus all the other passable matches, like MITB, Hardy vs Hardy, thought Cena vs Show vs Edge was all right, but suffered due to being after HBK and Taker, Punk vs Mysterio, one of the few times we get Edge vs Jericho on PPV, and Ricky Steamboat wrestling.


----------



## trip (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Mick Foley makes it on a new WWE DVD cover*

You can see Foley's face actually, though not very clearly.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That interests me quite a bit. Hope the listings are good.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry to be cynical, but that seems to be too graphic for PG, however do kids even know that there's dvds of documentaries and matches like these? 

I like the cover though, very graphic and violent. Well, let's recall what great incidents should be there, that spot and Foley's HITC double bumps, probably Orton's bump on the thumbtacts but the match is not going to be there since its already on the Orton dvd listing.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Don't get the big deal about Foley being on a DVD cover... Angle, Hardy, Batista and Lesnar are on the Greatest Superstars of the 21st Century DVD... who cares? 



Alim said:


> Another great Big Show match is his match with Lesnar at Survivor Series 02. It may only be 5ish minutes long, but it was great for the time it got.
> 
> In fact, he had great chemistry with Lesnar.


Really love that SS 02 match, even if it is only 5 or so minutes long. Lesnar belly to belly overhead and german suplexing Show was amazing, then F-5'ing him too was awesome, and Show being the first guy to really be able to power Lesnar around was a nice change as well. Plus I liked the annual SS screw job with Heyman turning on Lesnar and helping Show get the first pinfall victory on him.

Enjoyed their RR 03 match as well, and their stretcher match is pretty damn great. Don't really remember much about their SD match where the ring breaks, other than the ring breaks. And the triple threat with Angle at Vengeance 03 is really fun too.

Man, I wish Lesnar was still around. Lesnar Vs 2008 Big Show could have been awesome.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sting vs Barry Windham - House Show 10.09.1988*
_Jesus Windham is fucking brilliant in this. He's bumping around all over the place amking Sting look super and the crowd are going crazy for it all. Sting actually looks really good on his own without Windham bumping around for him. They work a fairly basic match but both men are on their games and in Windham's case he is fucking ON so even the basic stuff is greatness._

****1/2*

*Ric Flair vs Lex Luger - House Show 10.09.1988*
_The usual but great Flair/Luger formula here which as usual also results in a great match. I always adore the opening 5 minutes where Luger looks unstoppable and Flair is working his ass off to get him over. They have this special guest babyface ref who's this big old dude and there's a couple of nice spots with him such as him taking out Windham when he tries to interfere at the end. Transition spot is great with Flair getting in a crafty low blow and eventually it leads to Flair working over Luger's leg so more greatness. Then you get more of Luger looking unstoppable and Flair showing why he's one of the greatest during the comeback. Crowd is going mad for it all of course whilst Luger's no selling Flair's chops and Flair's lapping it up all like "awwwww shiiiiiiiiiiit". There's an awesome little spot where Flair takes his trademark bump over the turnbuckle and then walks along the apron and does his flop but lands with his head hitting the other turnbuckle. I'd put this at the same level as the Starrcade 88 and WrestleWar 90 matches. Maybe just slightly lower but considering it's a house show match there's barely anything in it really._
*
*****


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sting: Great worker? Or Good worker surrounded by better talent?


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, let's see has Sting ever had to make a good match out of horrible worker. Because I knew he had great matches with Flair, Vader, and Cactus Jack in 1992? but then again those guys are great workers.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Sting: Great worker? Or Good worker surrounded by better talent?


While i'm far less of a fan of his these days than when I was younger he did everything he needed to do as a textbook babyface worker to get over and be about as perfect a foil to guys like Flair, Vader, Foley etc as he could have been.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Continuing the hidden gems project:~

*William Regal v Evan Bourne, WWE House Show, Budapest, 21/04/2011*

Man I love house show matches, seeing Regal employing his various schtick is a joy to watch and something he very rarely can do anymore on television (if he ever even has a match). Him begging Bourne into accepting his hand whilst whispering to the crowd to shut up was brilliant. The match has some nice chain wrestling like in the Bryan match and Regal bumps remarkably well for his age and physique on a few of Bourne's monkey flips and arm drags. The match also features a lovely armbar sequence where Regal locks it in, survives a Bourne headscissors, counters into a bodyslam all whilst keeping control of the armbar. He throws a few more stiffer strikes than in the Bryan match especially the knees, and Bourne being kept on the mat for so long always works in building the crowd's anticipation for his exciting offence. Crowd noticeably gets livelier as Bourne starts to fly and there's a lovely set up for the Air Bourne. Great match which probably won't finish too high given the stiff competition but certainly something that will push the top 25. ****1/4*

*Barry Windham v Dick Murdoch, UWF, Western States Heavyweight Title, 11/07/1987*

Absolutlely fucking awesome match which as of right now is certainly my working #1 match and something which I'd be amazed to see drop out of the final top 3. Murdoch has some great matwork early on and throughout the match has some vicious arm, leg and neck holds. Of course having an all time great FIP Barry Windham and Dick Murdoch in the same match guarantees stupendous selling and well...this match has an abundance of stupdendous selling. Loved how it degenerated from both trying to outwrestle each other, to developing into more of a war with punches being thrown and some nasty elbows and kicks from both men. Murdoch had some great selling touches, wrenching his face when Windham would apply a hammerlock and arm wringer, nearly falling off of the top rope late on selling the war he's been in before he takes a Flair esque throw. 2 things however stand out: 1) Murdoch's incredible selling off of a neckbreaker, I mean you have to see it to believe it. 2) Dick's worn out punches basically looking like slow motion punches which Windham avoids with ease by bringing his head back before decking him. Throw in Jim Ross selling professional wrestling better than my local pub sells £1 a pint night and Terry fucking Taylor being a delight on colour commentary and you have a classic match. And I've probably forgot many more things (actually now I recall Dick's wobbly legs after taking repeated kicks to his left leg). Amazing. *****3/4*


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

CM Punk vs Mysterio Armageddon 2008 - **** First rewatch since live and I love it


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

KingCal said:


> Man, I wish Lesnar was still around. Lesnar Vs 2008 Big Show could have been awesome.


Big Show in 2006 was a beast too. He was by far the best Champion of WWECW. He had some great matches with RVD, Sabu, Cena, and Flair.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Top-50 incidents?

Well, number 1 would definitely be the off-screen incident featuring the winner of the main event of WrestleMania XX. That single incident erased much of last decade's incidents and we still don't know what the new main event of WrestleMania XX is. It also made Cena the NEW first-man-to-make-Triple H-tap at a WrestleMania. Many say WWE went PG mainly due to the repercussions of "the incident," while I would tend disagree, but it did speed-en the process.

Oh... And Scott Steiner and Triple H stole the show at Royal Rumble 2003, primarily due to "the incident..."

I don't know why I typed all of that. Must be the effect of "the incident" too... :hmm:


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

"OMG" automatically means I'm not buying that DVD. I'm being completely serious as well. Fuck THAT.

Murodch vs. Windham really is terrific and it *might* just be the best match of 1987. Best Mid-South match I've seen as well.



Segunda Caida said:


> a match from France in 1960 which Phil Schneider called 'the greatest wrestling discovery I've ever made',


have you got this on tape or do you have a link because after it was taken down from Youtube I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Alim said:


> Big Show in 2006 was a beast too. He was by far the best Champion of WWECW. He had some great matches with RVD, Sabu, Cena, and Flair.


Except Christian was better.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree with sterling. Big Show did have a strong run the last half of 2006 in matches with RVD, Flair, Undertaker, Kane, Lashley, Cena and Booker T. However, Christian as ECW Champion was just excellent at not only just having great matches with Swagger, Regal and Benjamin but also making guys like Tommy Dreamer, Yoshi Tatsu, Zack Ryder and Ezekiel Jackson look like gold.

Btw, RVD had a nice little run too with matches against Cena, Edge, Angle and a good tag with Angle against Edge and Orton.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, just saw Owen Hart vs 123 Kid at KOTR 1994, it was pretty good stuff, wished it was a lot longer to actually make this something as oppose to being a somewhat of an exhibition. Kinda didn't like the whole Kid got three but didn't dealy, but the senton over the top made up for it. Loved the camera angle when Owen baseball slide the kid at the start. Good match and this only got three and a half minutes.


----------



## WCW_Forever (Oct 12, 2010)

*Greatest Stars of 1990's*

Hey has ANyone Watch The Greatest Wreslting Stars of The 90's

Just got The cd


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah I bought the stars of the 90's about a year ago. It's ok. They just highlight the best wrestlers of the 90s and talk about them for a few minutes one by one. There's a few cool promos in there like Scott Hall's Razor Ramon characters early promos. I wish they would of done a countdown of the greatest wrestlers of all time that would of been more interesting. They could of also done some more taping for the dvd. A lot of the commentary are clips from old dvds. The special features are not bad with a few interesting matches and promos but the dvd on a whole could of been a lot better.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ That dvd has Hart vs Hart at WM X right, because I'm watching that right now, and I'm loving it so far.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Sting: Great worker? Or Good worker surrounded by better talent?


I think Sting's in ring ability has always been solid but I didn't know he was this talented on the mic. His TNA promos actually showcase that he's a very skilled talker. I don't know why WCW never allowed him to speak. Didn't they go a whole year without him saying a word or some stupid shit like that? He actually seems very confortable on the mic now a days, very natural. Only his new Joker gimmick is a joke to me which is ruining everything.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes it has Hart vs Hart WM10 and also Hart vs HBK at Survivor Series 1992. Just a random thought that came to my head while thinking of the 90's....why don't they make an attitude era dvd? That would be pretty interesting.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, just finished Hart vs Hart, and yes, it is what I expected it to be and then some more. Really loved the sharpshooter attempts and reversals of it into another sharpshooter. Also, King was at his very best on commentary here, which was praising Owen in any way shape or form. 

So just to recap, it was that match and the ladder match between HBK and Ramon on the same Wrestlemania show and it was rated PG for that. It puts all of today's stuff to shame. 

Now, as for the attitude era dvd idea, sure I like it. A good documentary with the background of Austin 3:16, to the actual start of the era which was Wrestlemania 14 to winning the ratings war for the first time in like 84 weeks? to Foley winning the title on 01/04/99 to Wrestlemania 17 where it was the offical end to the attitude era and all in between.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

> I wish they would of done a countdown of the greatest wrestlers of all time that would of been more interesting


Yeah I can't recall that one being made.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

This week superstars featured The Uso Brothers and Trent Barreta Vs Tyson Kidd, Justin Gabriel, and Heath Slater - Very good 6 man tag match, people should check it out.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The fact Tyson Kidd finally got rid of that thing on his head should be enough to make people want to watch it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Segunda Caida said:


> Continuing the hidden gems project:~
> 
> *Barry Windham v Dick Murdoch, UWF, Western States Heavyweight Title, 11/07/1987*
> 
> Absolutlely fucking awesome match which as of right now is certainly my working #1 match and something which I'd be amazed to see drop out of the final top 3. Murdoch has some great matwork early on and throughout the match has some vicious arm, leg and neck holds. Of course having an all time great FIP Barry Windham and Dick Murdoch in the same match guarantees stupendous selling and well...this match has an abundance of stupdendous selling. Loved how it degenerated from both trying to outwrestle each other, to developing into more of a war with punches being thrown and some nasty elbows and kicks from both men. Murdoch had some great selling touches, wrenching his face when Windham would apply a hammerlock and arm wringer, nearly falling off of the top rope late on selling the war he's been in before he takes a Flair esque throw. 2 things however stand out: 1) Murdoch's incredible selling off of a neckbreaker, I mean you have to see it to believe it. 2) Dick's worn out punches basically looking like slow motion punches which Windham avoids with ease by bringing his head back before decking him. Throw in Jim Ross selling professional wrestling better than my local pub sells £1 a pint night and Terry fucking Taylor being a delight on colour commentary and you have a classic match. And I've probably forgot many more things (actually now I recall Dick's wobbly legs after taking repeated kicks to his left leg). Amazing. *****3/4*


HUGE fan of this match. Have you seen their WWF match from 1985 btw? Nowhere near the level of that match, but still really good (Gave this one ****1/2 and the WWF one ***1/2). Here's what I wrote about it:



Spoiler: DICK~!



Dick Murdoch vs. Barry Windham (WWF 2/16/85)

Just got done watching it, and aside from the finish, I loved every second of it. Not even close to their UWF match a couple of years later (but really, not much is), but still a damn good match. Any time punches are included in a Murdoch match, you can be assured that a) they will look awesome and b) they will be sold awesomely. One of the things I am really learning to love about the guy, from the still very little I have seen of him. Windham is great too, which is what I have come to expect from the guy. Both CF and Buzz are right about one thing with this match; its different to what you would expect to see in WWF. Its somewhat or an early day Regal/Benoit/Finlay match in terms of spectacular yet incredibly basic offence (basic because its pretty much punches, elbows and a few wrasslin' moves, and spectacular because they all look so bloody real and painful) and its incredible ability to make you want to keep watching just to see who is going to hit the hardest lol. Only thing off the top of my head from this WWF "era" that comes close to this one is probably Valentine/Garvin from the 1990 RR.

Aside from the somewhat ridiculous finish (Murdoch attacks Windham with a crutch multiple times IN FRONT of the referee who does nothing more than a 10 count because they are outside the ring... then Windham gets back in the ring and pins Murdoch), I thoroughly enjoyed this one, and it *might* have a chance at making my list somewhere near the bottom.

Rating: ***1/2





Alim said:


> Big Show in 2006 was a beast too. He was by far the best Champion of WWECW. He had some great matches with RVD, Sabu, Cena, and Flair.


Indeed he was. He basically CARRIED WWECW for the entire 2006 imo. However I prefer him in 2008 to 2006 so I'd still want to see 2008 Show Vs Lesnar .



sterling said:


> Except Christian was better.


As good as Show was, I agree with this. Christian on WWECW was fucking awesome and is a large part of the reason that I LOVED that brand.



Anguyen92 said:


> Well, just saw Owen Hart vs 123 Kid at KOTR 1994, it was pretty good stuff, wished it was a lot longer to actually make this something as oppose to being a somewhat of an exhibition. Kinda didn't like the whole Kid got three but didn't dealy, but the senton over the top made up for it. Loved the camera angle when Owen baseball slide the kid at the start. Good match and this only got three and a half minutes.


They have a re-match on Raw (I wanna say the next night, but it might be a couple of weeks later) which is way better. More time and they don't JUST do a bunch of cool moves either.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> *Barry Windham v Dick Murdoch, UWF, Western States Heavyweight Title, 11/07/1987*
> 
> Absolutlely fucking awesome match which as of right now is certainly my working #1 match and something which I'd be amazed to see drop out of the final top 3. Murdoch has some great matwork early on and throughout the match has some vicious arm, leg and neck holds. Of course having an all time great FIP Barry Windham and Dick Murdoch in the same match guarantees stupendous selling and well...this match has an abundance of stupdendous selling. Loved how it degenerated from both trying to outwrestle each other, to developing into more of a war with punches being thrown and some nasty elbows and kicks from both men. Murdoch had some great selling touches, wrenching his face when Windham would apply a hammerlock and arm wringer, nearly falling off of the top rope late on selling the war he's been in before he takes a Flair esque throw. 2 things however stand out: 1) Murdoch's incredible selling off of a neckbreaker, I mean you have to see it to believe it. 2) Dick's worn out punches basically looking like slow motion punches which Windham avoids with ease by bringing his head back before decking him. Throw in Jim Ross selling professional wrestling better than my local pub sells £1 a pint night and Terry fucking Taylor being a delight on colour commentary and you have a classic match. And I've probably forgot many more things (actually now I recall Dick's wobbly legs after taking repeated kicks to his left leg). Amazing. *****3/4*


*C&P job from another forum.*

*Dick Murdoch vs. Barry Windham (7/11/87)*
_Man this is a fucking classic and could very well be the best of the entire set. The early arm work from both men going back and forth to work over the arm is glorious. You could quite easily put two lesser workers in this exact same match and it would most likely suck because they don't do a whole lot of fancy stuff but holy shit when both men are working at the top of their games like this they don't need to. Murdoch is incredible at making simple stuff the greatest and like I said before he adds some many awesome little touches to his matches that just make them so awesome and so enjoyable to watch. Murdoch in particular sells the effects of a long battle insanely well and it really puts the match over huge as being an epic battle. The part of the match where Murdoch starts climbing the top rope and just sorta dopples over the top rope and cant stand upright is just the bees knees completely. Terry Taylor is on commentary with Ross and he's absolutely class, makes the match so much more freakin enjoyable than just having the arena sound. Haven't mentioned much of Windham here and take nothing away from him either. He's not at the level that Murdoch is but there's very few single performances that I'd compare with Murdoch in this match so that's no criticism at all. Not a huge fan of draws but this one was done really well and it fit in with the rest of the match and the match was so great that I was perfectly fine with it and it actually ended up being a great ending to it. MOTS? I'm going say yes right now. Only just ever so slightly ahead of DiBiase/Duggan stips match though. Murdoch is the fucking best._

*****1/2*


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'll join in on the fun too:

*Barry Windham Vs Dick Murdoch - UWF 11/07/1987*

Another long match (only 30 minutes this time though), with very little going on for the first half, but its still fucking incredible. Both guys attempt the take out the arm; Barry because it would prevent Dick from using the Brainbuster, and Dick because it would prevent Barry from using the Lariat. Just like the Reed match, its great seeing the two guys utilise such basic holds so well, and provide some great entertainment watching them trying to fight out of the hold and lock in a hold of their own. Kinda like the Benoit/Regal/Finlay matches too, as they would always make it look like they were literally fighting to lock in a hold rather than going the ultra pure smooth route of something like Benoit/Angle.

The match is worked in a very similar style to the Reed match (I'm wondering if most of Murdoch's matches are? Not complaining, because its a fantastic "style", just curious lol), with them turning the match into more of a brawl in the second half, as they fight to be the first person to land that big right hand that would change the tide of the match in their favour. Murdoch's punches look stiff as fuck, and Windham throws a couple of awesome shots himself. Both men's selling is top notch too, and the longer the match goes, the more legit fucked they begin to look. Even when Windham starts a comback, he doesn't go all superman on us like we see just about all babyfaces do these days, instead he is still moving really slow and struggling to land anything because of how tired he is.

Murdoch cheats a few times during the match, and right at the end manages to level Windham with the Brainbuster! But his manager on the outside holds the attention of the referee too long, and by the time the referee turns around to make the count, the bell rings and time is up! Dirty Dick Murdoch's cheating ways end up costing him the win in the end, but Windham certainly doesn't win the match either.

*Rating: ****1/2*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> have you got this on tape or do you have a link because after it was taken down from Youtube I can't find it anywhere.


http://columnoflifea.blogspot.com/2011/02/wednesday-word-homoerotic.html

Fuck the people labelling it 'homoerotic', but yeah that's the only link I can find of it without purchasing Phil Scneider's Comp #25 which has the match on it. 

KingCal- not seen Windham/Murdoch 1985 yet but after that match will likely give it a go.

KingCal & Seabs- really good reviews there. I forgot to mention some of the punches thrown by both, as well as the nasty clash of heads spot which Windham sold like a champ. Got 2 more Mid South matches to review soon for the project, Flair v Dibiase & Murdoch v Reed 22/9/85. Then its onto some Jerry Lawler stuff, more Regal, some Benoit/Eddie/Finlay combos and finally Steamboat/Youngblood v Slaughter/Kerndole Steel Cage.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hell yeah thanks. 

Interesting to see how you feel about The Final Conflict cage match. It gets a lot of love and rightfully so since it's the greatest US tag match ever (imo), but the tagging-in/tagging-out seems to bother others. Flair/DiBiase is apparantly only around 7 minutes but the angle surrounding it really makes it (what I've heard, I haven't actually seen it).


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm interested in your thoughts on Reed/Murdoch. Match is lengthy and the majority of it is nothing more than a HEADLOCK yet I'd say its better than any match in the last... I dunno, 5 years outside of HBK/Undertaker WM 25 & 26, and HHH/Undertaker WM 27.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

KingCal said:


> I'm interested in your thoughts on Reed/Murdoch. Match is lengthy and the majority of it is nothing more than a HEADLOCK yet I'd say its better than any match in the last... I dunno, 5 years outside of HBK/Undertaker WM 25 & 26, and HHH/Undertaker WM 27.


well I watched the Flair/Reed match which featured a good half hour of Reed going for the headlock. TBH he has a great headlock so it didn't bother me too much compared to see an Otunga half hour headlock  . Flair's constant frustration at being bested also made me tolerate it and it certainly fit the story of Flair having to use every trick in the book to survive, the fact they go the full 60 as well helps complete that story in my mind. Considering Murdoch like Flair can make even the most basic match 'fun' with his mannerisms I can't envisage me being to put off with the headlock spot.

I'm also in the process of watching the 1960s match Yeah1993, seeing as you love the matwork (don't we all) you'll fucking adore this match, HOLY SHIT at one spot early on (you'll know it when you see it).


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Survivor Series 2009*
Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H vs. John Cena - ***3/4
The Undertaker vs. Chris Jericho vs. Big Show - ***1/4
Team Kofi vs. Team Orton - ***
Team Miz vs. Team Morrison - **3/4
Rey Mysterio vs. Batista - **
Team LayCool vs. Team Mickie - *

Wasn't too sure on both of the main events being triple threat matches involve a team and then the champion, but I was happy because they both turned out to be of a different style. I loved the start of the HHH/HBK/Cena match as it allowed for a much better match. Good PPV to watch, although nothing that stands out as a must see.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Anguyen92 said:


> Oh yeah, I've heard that match was fun on the Big Show's side of it, due to the introduction of his custom-made ladder for him to climb on which was incredibly huge.
> 
> Does anyone have a clear picture of that?












It's a shame we won't get to see it this year. I want to see how many guys it can support at once.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Watch the Road to Greensboro video before you watch the Final Conflict Cage match. It'll make a great match all the sweeter.*


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

The Very Best of WCW Nitro DVD proved again how good Sting is/was. All of it on it from his was great, from his presence to his entrance with that awesome entrance music, awesome.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

On The Very Best of WCW Nitro DVD:

I have just finished watching The Very Best of WCW Nitro DVD set, and I was VERY surprised when the full segment was on it of the *Reformation of the 4 Horsemen*, because it shows Chris Benoit in the segment; his full entrance and he's visible behind Ric Flair the entire time when Flair is talking on the mic.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The only audio edited during that entire segment for the Nitro set is Flair telling Bischoff that he's a son of a bitch. This part is not edited on the Horsemen set.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> The only audio edited during that entire segment for the Nitro set is Flair telling Bischoff that he's a son of a bitch. This part is not edited on the Horsemen set.


Yes I know, but it is very surprising that they added that segment to the DVD, because Benoit is so prominent on that segment also.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Took me a couple of days but I finished my WWE Greatest Cage Matches of All Time DVD Review!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Man I was really enjoying this Orton/Henry match until the stupid finish.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

um, lariatsavage. we dont just post links here. we often try to debate


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just watched the doc on the Jericho DVD and thought it was great.

Missed Henry/Orton because of it though. DVR'd so I'll throw it on once SD ends.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Hard Knocks: The Chris Benoit Story - Disc 2*

*WCW Monday Nitro:* Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero

Now this is what I'm talking about. MUCH better than their match from Japan that is on Disc 1 of this set. Benoit performing a hurricanrana is epic, not something you saw often, at least not in his WWE days. These two had great chemistry with each other. Great match to be given on TV, easily PPV quality. 

*****1/4*

*WCW Great American Bash 1996 - Falls Count Anywhere:* Chris Benoit vs. 'The Taskmaster' Kevin Sullivan 

Um. I can't say this match had me interested. I'm aware of the tension/bad blood between Benoit & Sullivan and all, so that made the match seem important, ish? But the match itself just was a flop to be honest. Didn't really enjoy it. 

*3/4**

*WCW Great American Bash 1998 - Best Of 7 Series Final Match:* Chris Benoit vs. Booker T

LOVED the entire Best of 7 Series between these two in WCW. Both had great chemistry together and these were probably Booker's better matches in WCW. I wasn't particularly happy with the end result, just felt Benoit should have won. Overall, very enjoyable.

******

*WCW Monday Nitro - Owen Hart Tribute Match:* Bret Hart vs. Chris Benoit

Ah, this match. One I've seen a fair bit and don't mind watching it again. This is a great match but the crowd take away that extra 1/2* rating for it, they aren't dead, just showing respect I assume but it takes away from the match and for that reason, I take 1/2* off this.

******

*WCW Souled Out 2000:* Chris Benoit vs. Sid Vicious

Holy shit, a Sid match is on this set, and a good Sid match at that. Easily one of Sid's best matches though, that isn't too hard. Benoit's win was a bit bleh. Should have just gave Sid the win tbh. Enjoyable bout, though.

****1/4*

*Brian Pillman Tribute Show:* Chris Benoit vs. William Regal

YES! This match is fucking awesome. Two brilliant wrestlers being allowed to go at it. Regal is an epic worker, love his stuff and add him to Benoit's technical ways and you have a classic match. The storytelling was amazing, you could feel it with this match. I didn't care for the end result, I wouldn't have cared if it was a double tap out or something because the match is epic. 

*****3/4*

*Monday Night Raw - Steel Cage:* Chris Benoit vs. Kurt Angle

If I had to pick 3 top matches in Raw history, this would be second on my list, just behind TLC 4 and above Zack Ryder's WWE Title shot against Sheamus. :no: This match needs no explanation, we have all watched it (I hope) Both men perform two amazing dives but they also have a pretty good match in the ring, ignoring the spots all together. 

*****1/2*

*Royal Rumble 2003 - WWE Championship:* I've only ever watched this properly once through and I never really paid that much attention at that, so this was like a first time watch for me and I'm glad I payed attention this time. Both men, like always, deliver great move after great move after great move. It's a wonder how they both were as good as they were in 2003 after suffering broken necks and other injuries. The end result was what I would have expected back then because Benoit just wasn't quite ready yet. But the match is easily a Top 10 of mine.

*****3/4*

*WrestleMania 20 - World Heavyweight Championship:* Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit

I remember watching this in 2004 after only seeing one? other good match at Mania and that was Eddie/Angle and I was hoping this match would also be of the epic proportion. Back then, I thought it was the best match int he world, but watching it back, I'm not too sure about why this is such a big hyped up match. I didn't find myself enjoying it as much as some of the other matches on this set. Yeah, sure, the match was good, that can't be denied but it has been hyped up by quite a lot of people as being a ***** classic which is sadly not the case. It was nice to see Benoit finally win the title. I had to turn off after Eddie came to the ring, couldn't watch anymore. Dead happy to see Eddie 7 Benoit both as champions.

******

Overall, all the matches bar one (Sullivan) are enjoyable and some I would watch again and again, not getting bored. The documentary as I said in my Disc 1 ratings, I didn't care for. 

Final Rating: 8.7/10


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, then now that the Hard Knocks is being talked about again, does anyone know the background song where they went over Benoit's childhood and high school years in the documentary? It had a nice tune to it.

Btw, I know what you're getting at in the Benoit/Sullivan match, but I've always loved Dusty Rhodes saying "dey's a lady, dey's a lady in the men's bathroom."


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

WM20's main event is flawless. Everything clicked on all cylinders, and the tease of Benoit being eliminated from the match so that the "real stars" could settle their issue, only for him to come back and reinforce that this was HIS moment, was just outstanding storytelling.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

HIDDEN GEMS PROJECT~

*Butch Reed v Dick Murdoch, Mid South 22/09/1985*

Really loved this, think its a working top #5 at the moment. Like in the Flair match Reed looks to dominate early with the headlock, Dick is really great at working whilst in the hold and gets a couple of nearfalls and almost teases Reed winning off of the headlock with a 2.8 count. Despite being babyface v babyface this marks the beginning/development of the growing Murdoch heel turn and its really played out here as Dick gets more and more nasty as the match progresses, kidney punches, wrenching in on the fingers during an arm hold and bringing Reed to the outside for a surprise bodyslam on the floor, also enjoyed the early hammerlock v headlock exchange as both men established their move to control the other. Both men sell the other's offence extremely well particularly as the match gets nearer to the full 60 minutes, some great exaggerated punch drunk selling from both and the spot where they use each other to propel themselves up before both delivering punches and collapsing was very nice. Finish to some may have been WTF but I thought it played off of the epic battle and exhaustion they were trying to portray and it sets up an epic post match brawl which gets broken up into ANOTHER epic post match brawl. I personally thought this more of the Dick Murdoch show in terms of unique touches he added during the match, but Reed was certainly great at putting over the rib work Murdoch displayed and worked a nice underdog match compared to the Flair match. Hearing Dick to supposedly have been a member of the KKK made this a little uncomfortable to watch at times, (Reed is black if you don't already know) and Tommy Gilbert needs to fuck off with trying to get himself over as a referee. Aside from that, no complaints. Apparently there existed footage of a Flair v Murdoch broadway that was lost, fucking tragedy ******

*Gilbert Cestra v Billy Cantazarro, France 1960s*

The match Phil Schneider dubbed 'the single greatest wrestling discovery I have ever made' and 'a match up that seriously needs to be thrown into the all time great match-ups'. TBH whilst I wouldn't put them on the level of a Flair v Seamboat these two are FUCKING AWESOME as a match-up. Some of the matwork is a classic mix of world of sport style and lucha libre, and they're not afraid to lay in some wicked forearms and uppercuts. Particularly dug the spot where they repeatedly uppercutted each other till they dropped to their knees and then continued to lay in the shots. HOLY SHIT at the ganso bomb as well, fucking insane. Annoyed that the only version I can find so far cuts out before the finish but this is already in the top 3 of my project and if I eventually pick up Schneider's comp #25 then I'll have the full match. Insane chemistry. *****1/2*

Also not related to the project, but Cal wanted me to check out Austin v Taker, Backlash 2002 to settle the ermmm debate over it sucking/being awesome...

*Steve Austin v Undertaker, Backlash 2002*

Wouldn't put this as highly as Cal but I wouldn't label it anywhere near as harshly as some others. IIRC Taker may have concussed Austin the raw before the match or in the build up to it as Austin has a few touches of acting quite groggy and grabbing his head so if that is why then I dug that particular bit of selling. Enjoyed Taker's asshole character looking strong and cocky in the early spells, before Austin gets under his skin and flips him off, especially dug Austin looking for a lock up only to flip Taker off again lol. I didn't mind them spending most of the match brawling as Flair obviously would be more lenient than your standard ref and both characters seemed more suited to trying to beat the shit out of each other. Did find Taker randomly working the leg out of nowhere strange but he then went back to working the neck of Austin so I'll let him off and say the brief leg work was a means of grounding Austin for more neck work. Austin though brought the match down a bit for me as he threw some awfully bad chops and punches, especially thought the mudhole stomp in the corner looked hilariously weak (and it didn't come off like Austin was exhausted or anything). Finish was sort of fitting in making Taker's character look more like a douchebag who cheated Austin and of course led to the Flair v Austin feud shortly after. Did find Taker and Flair not interacting to be a bit strange given their personal feud culminating at Mania but maybe I missed Flair 'settling the issue or some shit like that'. Decent but not spectacular, ***3/4*


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

LariatSavage said:


> Took me a couple of days but I finished my WWE Greatest Cage Matches of All Time DVD Review!


Do you ever discuss or do you just promote your reviews?


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (TLC match) (Summerslam 2009) ***3/4*
Definitely one of the best singles matches of seen of Jeff Hardy's career and the same could be said for Punk in his WWE career. Loved the character that Punk played throughout the match and loved the spot near the end.

*CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (Night of Champions 2009) ***3/4*
Really surprised by this and enjoyed it a lot. Others might not enjoy it as much but I thought the pace was good throughout and kept me entertained. Not quite as good as the TLC match and the ending was a bit bland for my liking but still much better than I was expecting.

*CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (RAW, 22/12/2008) ***1/4*
Awesome crowd for this match was definitely added to it. Loved the finish with the springboard counter into the codebreaker.

*CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Smackdown, 12/6/2009) ***1/4*
Good match for a Smackdown. The kicks that both men used throughout the match were brilliantly executed, especially the one Punk does right before the end of the match.

*CM Punk vs. William Regal (No Disqualifications) (RAW, 19/1/2009) ****
For the time this was given, it was a lot of fun. Loved how these two used the no disqualification aspect by not breaking the submissions rather than using weapons. The style of both wrestlers in this match was great and each kick/move had it's purpose. Would have loved to see it get more time but it was still a very good match.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ethan I'm glad you enjoyed those Punk matches. I did when they aired and I should give them a re-watch in the future myself.

If you haven't had enough Punk yet then I recommend two more matches: CM Punk vs. Edge – Smackdown 4/25/2008 and CM Punk vs. Triple H – Smackdown 1/29/2010.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

WWE Weekly Round-up

Monday Night Raw

Superstars

Friday Night Smackdown

BONUS: Greatest Cage Matches of All-Time


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Don't think I've ever seen Punk/HHH. That interests me alot.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It's nothing special. Horrible layout that makes Punk look inferior.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Tyson Kidd vs Yoshi Tatsu from NXT & Tyson, Gabriel, Slater vs The USO's and Baretta from Superstars are solid matches.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Really liked that six man tag match. Six rather talented guys.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Check out the Tyson Kidd vs Yoshi match from nxt if you haven't already. I thought it was pretty good. 

(wow...just realised they've had a lot of matches together)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Haven't seen anything from this season of NXT but I plan on giving that a look. When you think about it, with some build the WWE could actually have a damn good CW division.

Mysterio (To get it off the ground)
Kidd
Tatsu
Gabriel
Slater?
Bourne
Bryan
Primo
Baretta

Alot of faces there and unestablished talent, but it'd make for some good matches.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Definitely. I'd have to agree with that. But there hasn't been a division in how long now? 

Just watched Christian vs William Regal from WWECW,











Excellent match. I actually think this is the first I'm seeing this too. I'll have to check out their Summerslam 2009 match too. It would've been nice to see Regal win the championship in that match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Been about 4 years. (N)

And their match at Summerslam is only 8 seconds long. :argh:

Breaking Point is the good one I think. Need to watch that one you posted though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ah, must of got them mixed up. I hadn't watched any of their matches up until today.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow that was a really enjoyable match. Heel Regal is awesome in the ring and Christian really is one of the best wrestlers in WWE. Regal Stretch is such a sick submission.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

<3 that Regal/Christian match. Was there live for it too . Also love that SilverVision now release WWE shows that were recorded in the UK so I have the whole show on DVD too .


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I miss William Regal. He was especially entertaining in his late heel GM days. He was starting to get a push and than got caught up with the drug thing. Will he ever be returning?


----------



## ridzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I think WWE should bring back all the legends because the new wrestlers are just failures now.everyone loves the legends right?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

ridzy said:


> I think WWE should bring back all the legends because the new wrestlers are just failures now.everyone loves the legends right?


Watch TNA and ask that question again.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Christian and Regal also had two awesome matches at the start of 2010, one on Superstars (1/14?) and one on ECW (1/19). Great chemistry. Regal is brutal and Christian eats everything beautifully.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*CM Punk vs. Edge (Smackdown, 25/4/2008) ***1/2*
This match really picked during the second half of it. Really enjoyed it, especially the ending sequence. Nice spot where they both went for a cross body and hit each other. The near falls were good, and even though the interference played a part in the ending, it didn’t take away from the match.

*CM Punk vs. Triple H (Smackdown, 29/1/2010) **1/4*
Pretty average match that ends in a disqualification. Wasn’t really anything that stood out although Punk’s kicks that he uses in his matches are brilliant.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Just watched a couple of Super Crazy/Little Guido/Tajiri three way dances.

One Night Stand 05 - ****1/4*

3/3/00 - ***3/4*

Also watched the highly talked about Regal/Benoit match from No Mercy 06. I was loving it until the ending. To see Regal tap out so fast after they were stiffing each other for 10 minutes just made me shake my head in disappointment. *****


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*No Mercy 2002: Hell In A Cell for the WWE Championship* - Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker

I remember thinking this match was a ***** match when I first watched it way back in 2002. Maybe that's because I was a young turd, now it's not a ***** match but it is close. The brutality in this match alone makes it pretty epic. Paul Heyman getting his face mutilated adds 1/4* to this rating. LOADS of blood in this match from The Undertaker. The ending was epic with Lesnar able to counter out of the Tombstone then throw Undertaker a few centimeters in the air and catch him in the F5 position and then win. Lesnar climbing up to the top of the cell afterwards was nice to see, always enjoyed it when someone went up top, especially Mike Chioda from J'Day 2002. 

******


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I appreciate Regal and Finlay tapping so quickly. That's REAL LIFE style shit.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ethan619 said:


> *CM Punk vs. Triple H (Smackdown, 29/1/2010) **1/4*
> Pretty average match that ends in a disqualification. Wasn’t really anything that stood out although Punk’s kicks that he uses in his matches are brilliant.


Sorry about that. I just wanted you to see the first meeting between those two. I actually want them to have a full blown feud together and a PPV match maybe at WrestleMania next year.

Punk vs. Rey Mysterio on Smackdown 6/19/2009 and 2/12/2010 are quality TV matches. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio 6/5/2009 is good too.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker/Lesnar Cell match is ****3/4 (the highest match at that rating for me as well). It was everything a Cell match should be. It was a brutal, bloody brawl. Taker and Lesnar went in there, and Taker got beat down badly, putting Lesnar over big time, putting him as the face of the company for the rest of his WWE run. I have Taker/HBK Cell match just above it at *****, but this match is still, as I said, everything a Cell match should be.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Guys, I need your wise opinions, is "The Rise And Fall Of ECW" documentary any good and worth the time.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The best documentary the WWE have ever produced imo. Great DVD. Happily watch it over and over again.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Anguyen92 said:


> Guys, I need your wise opinions, is "The Rise And Fall Of ECW" documentary any good and worth the time.


Yes, it's very good. I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Anguyen92 said:


> Guys, I need your wise opinions, is "The Rise And Fall Of ECW" documentary any good and worth the time.


Best documentary in the company's history. And a great set of matches.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, from what I saw so far, I'm loving it, especially the part where the fans bring their own weapons to give to the competitors. You can't get that kind of power, today, because the security guards at the arena would confiscate it and probably call for an arrest, which means that time and money, for the seats, would wasted on the fans side of it. 

I wonder if ECW had stayed afloat on the business aspect on it, that it would still last even to this day, because it had everything we, the IWC, have strive for: that edgyness, unpredictable, give the fans what they want, kind of company. Though, there is the ROH and I've heard that they're making good profit, so all right.

Edit: Just saw Spike Dudley getting bodysurfed from the crowd. Epic!!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It was bound to die. You're not going to survive when your top echelon is RVD, Rhino, Jerry Lynn, and Steve Corino.

But if you mean financial as in being able to keep credible main eventers (no, RVD and Rhino would not have been enough), then maybe that company survives.


----------



## IronMaiden7 (Mar 9, 2009)

Segunda Caida said:


> HIDDEN GEMS PROJECT~
> 
> *Butch Reed v Dick Murdoch, Mid South 22/09/1985*
> 
> ...


Awesome. I'm going to have to find these one day.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I must say, I'm not a big fan if Rey Mysterio by any means, but it's hard to find a bad match with him in it. Great worker.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Very true. He seems to be able to work with anyone, no matter of their size or style. His matches against Eddie are great, as well as him and Punk putting on some very good matches over the last few years. Would be interesting to see him face Triple H and Cena a few times over the next year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd love to see both of those happen. It's a bit interesting that they've somewhat avoided ever doing HHH/Mysterio. The only interactions I remember of them against each other is the SNME from March '06. Which was a really good match btw. But that'd be great to see. I'm considering Rey's new DVD just because I know I'm going to get good quality from all his matches.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Triple H and Mysterio also had some good exchanges in the 2006 Royal Rumble Match.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The singles match needs to happen. It is the ONLY singles dream match between two Hall of Famers still on the roster.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Fuck the rise and fall of ECW DVD. Fuck it with a sharp pointy stick! Amazing documentary that makes ECW look fucking fantastic... only to make me unbelievably disappointed when I checked out some shows and matches :lmao. Funnily enough though, I actually watched the documentary last night before I went to bed . Prefer the Jake Roberts, AWA, Piper and 4 Horsemen documentaries too it as well, but it would round out my top 5 wrestling docs. Really with they hadn't screwed up with the WCW one as much as they did (still enjoyed it, but missed out so much stuff and was too short imo); could have rivalled the ECW and AWA sets as best promotion documentaries.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Rise & Fall of ECW blows away Rise & Fall of WCW by miles. You can say whatever you want about ECW as a company but they certainly have a background story to the company and they told it really well in an entertaining fashion. Rise and Fall of WCW just basically went over the obvious subjects and left out so many topics it just seemed rushed. I always feel for the most part if you are watching one of WWE's documentarys\storyline segments you deserve fresh and insighful interviews. Rise and Fall of WCW failed to give me new information & also gave outdated interviews. Not awful but disappointing dvd.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'd really like if someone did an independent version of the rise and fall of WCW, similar to the way they (whoever the hell actually set it up lol) did the WCCW documentary. Between the WWE one and the independent one, you get a really great insight into the promotion and the wrestlers and whatnot (even better than at the time it was made, WWE didn't own the footage for WCCW so they could include it in the documentary lol). The WWE one didn't have Bischoff because he didn't want to be involved in it (due to the face he knew WWE wouldn't tell the complete truth on a lot of things), no Hogan, Nash, Hall and others who were either in TNA or not on good terms or like Bischoff simply didn't want to be involved. An independent one would probably be able to attract those guys because it wouldn't be WWEBiased and TNA are usually fine with guys being involved in outside projects such as shoot interviewed and whatnot.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Judgment Day 2008*
Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho - ****
The Undertaker vs. Edge - ***1/2
Triple H vs. Randy Orton (Steel Cage) - ***
CM Punk/Kane vs. The Miz/John Morrison - **1/2
MVP vs. Jeff Hardy - **1/4
Mickie James vs. Melina vs. Beth Phoenix - *3/4
JBL vs. John Cena - *1/2

Good PPV with all the matches being decent with the exception of JBL/Cena. Great Michaels/Jericho match as well as a very good Edge/'Taker match. While these 2 matches weren't my favourite from the 2 feuds they were still very good. The steel cage match was good but was lacking something special to make it any better than it was. The women's three way was very good for a women's match with 3 of the better women's wrestlers there have been in the WWE.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Been a while since I've seen JD08, but here are the ratings I think I had for the matches:

Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho - ****1/4
The Undertaker vs. Edge - ***1/2
Triple H vs. Randy Orton (Steel Cage) - **1/2
CM Punk/Kane vs. The Miz/John Morrison - **3/4
MVP vs. Jeff Hardy - **1/2
Mickie James vs. Melina vs. Beth Phoenix - (don't remember this at all)
JBL vs. John Cena - *


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

IronMaiden7 said:


> Awesome. I'm going to have to find these one day.


http://columnoflifea.blogspot.com/2011/02/wednesday-word-homoerotic.html

That's the Cantazarro v Cestra match.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScixbsxEJss

there's Murdoch v Reed, sadly can't find a megaupload link to it so youtube will have to do for now


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Should I get the Wrestlemania 27 DVD?


----------



## thePrettyBoy (Jul 3, 2011)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Should I get the Wrestlemania 27 DVD?


No it's not worth it at all...get the True Story of WrestleMania though...that's vvery interesting. It makes you to like Vince.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Should I get the Wrestlemania 27 DVD?


Punk/Orton/ Rhodes/Mysterio, Taker/HHH, and Edge/Del Rio were all very good-great matches. I'm not sure I'm going to get it since there wasn't a classic for me or a match I really would care to watch again, although I know one day I'll want to watch those matches again, and when that day comes, hopefully the DVD will be cheaper, and I'll get it.



> No it's not worth it at all...get the True Story of WrestleMania though...that's vvery interesting. It makes you to like Vince.


I walked past that DVD in Best Buy the other day and was strongly considering getting it. Guess I may as well ask, how is the DVD? Is it really worth getting? I am a guy that likes a good documentary, so would it be a good buy for me?


----------



## thePrettyBoy (Jul 3, 2011)

What WWE DVD should I get now?


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

My Mania DVD arrived yesterday, its released here tomorrow

First time watching it since seeing it live, i think with the exception of the 8 man tag which was quick, Lawler/Cole and the main event it was a good event. I really enjoyed all the other matches

I havent looked through the rest of the hread, but why the hell is Undertakers dead man music dubbed over his entrance and when the match is over?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

KingCal said:


> I'd really like if someone did an independent version of the rise and fall of WCW, similar to the way they (whoever the hell actually set it up lol) did the WCCW documentary. Between the WWE one and the independent one, you get a really great insight into the promotion and the wrestlers and whatnot (even better than at the time it was made, WWE didn't own the footage for WCCW so they could include it in the documentary lol). The WWE one didn't have Bischoff because he didn't want to be involved in it (due to the face he knew WWE wouldn't tell the complete truth on a lot of things), no Hogan, Nash, Hall and others who were either in TNA or not on good terms or like Bischoff simply didn't want to be involved. An independent one would probably be able to attract those guys because it wouldn't be WWEBiased and TNA are usually fine with guys being involved in outside projects such as shoot interviewed and whatnot.


I'd love to see that, similar to how Forever Hardcore was produced with the non-WWE contracted guys and really compliments the Rise and Fall featuring the WWE contracted guys.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

WWEEsky said:


> I havent looked through the rest of the hread, but why the hell is Undertakers dead man music dubbed over his entrance and when the match is over?


Simple; they didn't want to pay royalties. Cheap bastards .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just found the new DX DVD on netflix and figured I'd give it a watch. So far the netflix version seems to be only showing big matches, but that doesn't bother me because DX/Jerishow TLC is up next and I've never seen it. 

DX vs Legacy - SummerSlam 2009: Thought this match was fucking epic. It made Ted and Cody look like they could play at Hunter and HBK's level. The ending came out of nowhere and wasn't a burial of Legacy or anything. I've never seen their Breaking Point match, but I have this up with the HIAC which I thought was great. You would really think that Ted and Cody would have gone places after this feud because they looked really strong. - ***3/4


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find complete years of a promotion, other than iOffer, by any chance?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I sell certain years of Raw, Smackdown, Nitro, other WCW shows before Nitro etc. Link in my sig to my listings site . Just sell them as basic discs in a paper sleeve, no fancy boxes of shit printed on the discs; that would make the costs insane for people lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DX vs Jerishow - TLC 2009: Thought this was a very offbeat TLC match with some great beadowns and moments that you don't generally see in those type of matches. Obviously with bigger guys in it, there weren't many spotty moments, but it was very good. Jericho going on Big Show's shoulders but not having the balance to grab the belts was awesome and Jericho falling off Show out of the ring and hitting the table looked painful as fuck. Ending was pretty creative and alot of good chair action. - ***3/4

DX vs The Hart Dynasty - Haven't watched much of The Hart Dynasty as heels but I'm impressed. Kidd and Smith put on a very good show and DX managed to make them look good. DX wins but still manages to not bury a team and this reminded me of a slightly smaller scale version of the summerslam match vs Legacy with the way it played out. This was so much different from DX in '06 that buried the tag division. - ***1/4

And it's got the HBK retirement speech! 

The netflix version of the DX DVD has:

HHH finds HBK as a short order cook :lmao
DX vs Legacy - Summerslam '09
DX vs Jerishow - TLC '09
DX vs Jerishow - Raw after TLC
DX vs The Hart Dynasty - SD 12/25/09


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DX/Legacy Summerslam- ***3/4- As pointed out, awesome match throughout, and really made Rhodes and Dibiase look strong. The breaking point match was excellent too but the Cell match... didn't think that was so great. It was good, but the weakest match out of the series.

DX/Jerishow- ***1/2- Good TLC tag match, there were some cool moments, and the end was great with HHH holding the ladder while Shawn grabbed the belts.

DX/Hart Dynasty... all I remember was that the match happened, but I don't remember the match.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

thePrettyBoy said:


> No it's not worth it at all...get the True Story of WrestleMania though...that's vvery interesting. It makes you to like Vince.


I got The True Story of Wrestlemania.



EBboy™ said:


> I walked past that DVD in Best Buy the other day and was strongly considering getting it. Guess I may as well ask, how is the DVD? Is it really worth getting? I am a guy that likes a good documentary, so would it be a good buy for me?


It's a pretty good documentary so you should definitely get it. 

Also, I heard that the Wrestlemania 27 DVD has edits on it. Is that true?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bobby Eaton vs Terrance Taylor - Halloween Havoc 1991*
_So this actually ended up being a great little match in the end. Taylor's always someone who I've found to be ok but very rarely great. However he's more than capable of being able to have good matches with guys like Eaton. Eaton of course is great and his babyface run in 91 was really good. They do some really nice stuff on the ramp and Taylor's powerbomb looked particuarly great. Comeback is a bit quick but in a way it worked to get over Eaton's alabama jam as a really credible finisher._

****1/2*

*Steve Austin vs Dustin Rhodes - Halloween Havoc 1991*
_Likewise this is a great little match that just kept getting better and better the longer it went. Didn't have any strong story or anything to it but when you've got 15 minutes and you can make it this enjoyable it's not a major issue. It's really interesting hearing JR put Austin over big even at this stage in his carear. JR calls him his #1 draft pick even though he's only been there a few months at this stage and he's also a heel. JR has some awesome lines about Blossom's tits too when he talks about her double page spread in the magazine and there's a terrific line that he comes out with when he's referring to her giving Austin some knucks and then hiding them in her cleavage. Her tits did look pretty fantastic here though to be fair. There's even a point where the cameraman has a closeup of her face but the camera just ends up dropping down to her tits and staying there for a second or two until they go back to the hard cam. Pre WWF Austin isn't a guy that leap into an argument to stick up for as a singles worker but he's totally fine. He's full of energy and bumps around like a maniac at times. Speaking of bumps Dustin was a great bumper too and he takes an insane bump to the outside where he pops up like 2 feet in the air off the mat. Dustin getting cut open from bare knuckle punches was great. More people need to blade for closed fists. Not saying that people need to start blading more but if they're going to blade then they may as well do it more for knuckle shots. They work the final few minutes of the time limit nicely do which isn't something that they always got right around this time with the TV title time limit. Some really good near falls and Austin looked good from kicking out of a load of stuff too. Not sure if it'll make my list, might have a crack at the bottom 15 perhaps.
_
****1/2+*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> It's a pretty good documentary so you should definitely get it.
> 
> Also, I heard that the Wrestlemania 27 DVD has edits on it. Is that true?


Yeah, Taker and Trips' music was changed and the boos when the choir was singing for Cena were dubbed over.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Can anyone reccomend me some Steve Austin matches to watch for an Austin project I'm doing? Preferably some lesser-discussed matches rather than the obvious ones.


----------



## jimboy7 (Jul 17, 2009)

What would you guys say is the 10 most brutal matches in the history of the WWE?

I'm interested as I watched a video on youtube about chair shots. What it ook like was Eddie Gurrero vs JBL and Eddie looked like he was bleeding a crap load of blood.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Rickeey said:


> Can anyone reccomend me some Steve Austin matches to watch for an Austin project I'm doing? Preferably some lesser-discussed matches rather than the obvious ones.


Seabs just talked about a good one against Dustin Rhodes at Halloween Havoc 1991.
Also some good Blondes tags I watched recently:


Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas vs. The Hollywood Blondes - Clash XXII 1/13/93
Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas vs. Brian Pillman & Steve Austin - Worldwide 3/28/93

Steamboat/Douglas were awesome. Both matches should be online, search Dailymotion.
If you want more Blondes stuff, seek out matches from 93 against Bagwell & Scorpio. Not sure of exact dates but I've seen a couple really fun southern tags between those guys, and I'd be pumped if you'd throw reviews up and find their best match together.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

jimboy7 said:


> What would you guys say is the 10 most brutal matches in the history of the WWE?
> 
> I'm interested as I watched a video on youtube about chair shots. What it ook like was Eddie Gurrero vs JBL and Eddie looked like he was bleeding a crap load of blood.


In no particular order, also my own opinion so no flaming would be appreciated.

*1.* Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels - Last Man Standing - Royal Rumble 2004.
*2.* Eddie Guerrero vs. John Bradshaw Layfield - Singles Match - Judgment Day 2004.
*3.* Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker - Hell In A Cell - No Mercy 2002.
*4.* Batista vs. Triple H - Hell In A Cell - Vengeance 2005.
*5.* John Bradshaw Layfield vs. The Big Show - First Ever Barbed-Wire Steel Cage - No Way Out 2005.
*6.* Randy Orton vs. Cactus Jack - Hardcore Match - Backlash 2004.
*7.* The Undertaker vs. Randy Orton - Hell In A Cell - Armageddon 2005.
*8.* Edge vs. Mick Foley - Hardcore Match - WrestleMania 22.
*9.* Triple H vs. Cactus Jack - Street Fight - Royal Rumble 2000.
*10.* Triple H vs. Batista vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho - The Elimination Chamber - New Years Revolution 2005.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Vader v Shamrock has to be up there, Shamrock stiffs the hell out of Vader who in turn beats the ever loving shit out of Shamrock

any combination of Regal/Finaly/Benoit tbh always had stiff punches, knees and chops. Foley made a legacy off of having insane brutal matches, some of the bumps he took in WCW were frightening even before his infamous HIAC with Taker.


----------



## jimboy7 (Jul 17, 2009)

Smoke&Mirrors said:


> In no particular order, also my own opinion so no flaming would be appreciated.
> 
> *1.* Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels - Last Man Standing - Royal Rumble 2004.
> *2.* Eddie Guerrero vs. John Bradshaw Layfield - Singles Match - Judgment Day 2004.
> ...


Thank you Mr Smoke&Mirrors.


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

Chris Benoit vs. William Regal from No Mercy 2006 should be a contender for most brutal. It's 11 minutes to these two just throwing stiff as hell strikes and Benoit doing a full nelson suplex which made Regal land on his head. Also, Benoit chops Regal's open wound on his forehead, not once, but twice!


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Rickeey said:


> Can anyone reccomend me some Steve Austin matches to watch for an Austin project I'm doing? Preferably some lesser-discussed matches rather than the obvious ones.


Let's see how bout Austin vs Dude Love (Unforgiven and Over the Edge 1998).

Austin vs Angle (Summerslam 2001).

Austin vs HBK (KOTR 1997).


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

*any reccomended DVDs?*

Hey guys I've pretty much watched everything WWe related on Netflix that is free. Just wondering if there's any other recent DVDs worth checking out? By recent I mean like last 4 years, since I've pretty much watched anything before that.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: any reccomended DVDs?*

Edge: A Decade of Decadence


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Barry Windham vs Brian Pillman - World Championship Wrestling 27.04.1991*
_Thought there were a load of similarities between this and the Windham/Gilbert match from the start of 89 in the sense that you've got a smaller guy playing a great underdog to Windham and Windham has an incredible performance in each. Pillman's early flurry is great and it has a nice mix of hate and intensity as well as being flashy. Windham's control segment is where it really gets turned up a notch though. Highlights include a crazy looking brainbuster and Windham's awesome reaction when he catches the ref with this elbow as he's punching Pillman in the corner. There's a couple of other Pillman/Windham matches on the Windham set that I'm gonna watch soon now but I thought this was much better than the SuperBrawl match._

****1/2*

*Ric Flair, Arn Anderson & Barry Windham vs Sting, Brian Pillman & El Gigante - Main Event 28.04.1991*
_6 man TV matches are usually pretty great and this is another example of how simple they can be but at the same time how much they can fucking rock. Flair is brilliant here and it's definitely one of the better Flair performances of the 90's before he got fired. The Flair/Sting segment at the very start is great and then Flair gets cocky and wants to take on El Gigante which leads to an awesome reaction from Arn as he just buries his head in his hands at this decision by Flair. Flair constantly going for the eyes whenever he was in there with the giant was a nice touch that kept popping up. Pillman's the one who plays FIP as you'd expect and obviously with the 3 guys on the other team it's good. For a sub 10 minute throwaway match of sorts this is pretty damn awesome and has a serious shot at making my list._

****3/4*

*Ric Flair & Arn Anderson vs Brian Pillman & Bobby Eaton - Main Event 09.06.1991*
_Isn't to the level of the other 2 matches but it's still a neat little TV match. Crowd never gets as hot and rampant as you'd maybe want them to but then again neither does the action and there isn't a memorable FIP segment either. Finish kinda sucked too but I really dont wanna sound too negative about this because it's a stellar little TV match._

*****

*Arn Anderson & Larry Zbysko vs Dustin Rhodes & Ricky Steamboat - Clash Of The Champions XVII*
_The lead in to and then the unveiling of Steamboat as the mystery partner was done brilliantly and even though I knew what was coming I was still fucking excited to the brink for it. Crowd went ape for it and it built a great atmosphere for the match. Steamboat coming out with a dragon's head covering his face was a nice little touch too. The match itself is tremendous too. Steamboat and Rhodes cleaning house early on with the ruckus crowd behind them is always gonna be great. Larry and especially Arn do a near perfect job of selling the angle too. Some of Anderson's faces and the little things he does when Steamboat is unveiled are sooo fucking good. "He's just a man." is up there with a "I can fix this" for little comments that the camera manages to pick up. Steamboat was a suprising choice to play FIP. I was completely expecting Dustin to be the one who gets worked over and then even started a little FIP segment on Dustin at one point. The control segment is fabolous and The Enforcers are a joy to behold. Awesome tag team heel shtick. Comeback was the only thing that I disliked about it all and I mean the oooonly thing. It's one of my pet peaves in wrestling when the guy who gets worked over by the heel team suddenly revives when he gets the hot tag and ends up coming back into the action way too quickly. This is gonna do really well my list and from what I can recall that seems to be the general feeling so I reckon this could have a sneaky shot at making the overall top 15._

*****1/4*

*Rick Rude vs Sting - Clash Of The Champions XVII*
_Holy moly for a match that could be considered more of an angle and a storyline advancement this is just way too much fun as an actual match. The stuff with Sting trying to make it back from the hospital in time so he doesn't lose by forfeit is great and Schiavone has an awesome little line when he just goes "you keep on talking Paul. E" as Dangerously is yapping in the ring about how Sting will lose the belt if he isn't back, all the while delaying the actual start of the match. Sting turning up in an ambulance and hobbling to ringside was so corny but so fucking great too, especially when all the babyfaces in the back were trying to speed him up on his way to the ring. Sting trying to go through the locked entrance was too good as well. Once Rude meets Sting on the ramp it's fucking on and from there on out it's like a constant marking out period for me. Rude meeting Sting is a great "AWWWW HELL. HERE. WE. GO!" moment. It's Sting so obviously the crowd are red hot and the fact this doesn't get past the 10 minute mark makes it even better as they can maintain the atmosphere for the duration of it. Sting does a really good job of selling the leg too and not doing anything to crazy in his offense. I've never really considered Sting a great seller, I guess I've never actually thought about it until now but he did a great little job of selling the knee here which only adds to the enjoyment. When Rude finally gets Sting down and he starts wrapping his leg around the ring post you start to think that it might be about to settle down but Sting's like a little pest that just wont stay down. Rude having everything going his way and still resorting to eye pokes was glorious. Rude doing a flair flop and landing on the back of Sting's leg was just too much greatness in one sitting. Rude still having to resort to pulling the tights on the pin really was the icing on a delicious cake too. Along with Flair/Steiner, this is easily the most I've enjoyed a match that I've watched so far for this poll. Might not be the greatest match on my list but I'm gonna make sure it finishes high on my list at least._

******


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

sterling said:


> Seabs just talked about a good one against Dustin Rhodes at Halloween Havoc 1991.
> Also some good Blondes tags I watched recently:
> 
> 
> ...


*The Hollywood Blondes vs. Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas – Clash XXII 01/13/93*
Now I’ve never seen Steamboat & Douglas tag before but I’ve read good things so here’s hoping they’re not too bad considering I’m not the biggest Shane Douglas fan, then again it’s Steamboat. Everybody looks good with Steamboat. There’s a real fiery start to this one, JR even notes that there’s an exceptionally fast pace, blaming the short 30-minute time limit.

Once things cool down a little, there’s a great little image of Steamboat slapping away Austin’s handshake and roaring ‘COME ON!!!’. For the meat & potatoes of the match there’s the usual good shit you expect from these competitors, Douglas doesn’t feature much in it though. We still get the usual Steamboat arm-drags and Blondes acting like dicks, trying to manipulate the ref etc. During the build-up to Douglas’ eventual hot-tag, the crowd are going nuts but once it actually happens, the pop doesn’t quite match the build-up. Shortly thereafter, Austin has the match thrown out by using the belt and that brought an end to this one.

This isn’t a bad tag-match by any means, in fact it’s excellent, above average for sure. But I couldn’t help but feel like wanting more out of the match than what I got. I didn’t get that feeling watching the Blondes/Arn & Flair COTC match so this match feels like a book that I never got around to finishing. Maybe it needed a little extra time, maybe it just needed a clean finish, I don’t really know. I haven’t read anyone else’s reviews for this yet so perhaps others feel the same way about this? Who knows?

****1/4*

I’ll get around to watching that 03/28/93 match too. I just want find it in one complete video rather than parts like on Dailymotion. Bagwell & Scorpio matches will be next up then. 



Anguyen92 said:


> Let's see how bout Austin vs Dude Love (Unforgiven and Over the Edge 1998).
> 
> Austin vs Angle (Summerslam 2001).
> 
> Austin vs HBK (KOTR 1997).


Definitely want to revisit those Dude Love matches , I’m yet to see Austin vs. HBK at KOTR yet so I’ll try check that out too. The Summerslam 2001 match has been discussed to death, I think it’s awesome like the majority. I’d slap ****3/4 on it.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Can anyone recommend any Rick Rude matches? Been meaning to look up quite a bit of his stuff for quite a while now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*vs Steamboat from Superbrawl and Beach Blast 1992. Anything from 92 actually when he was in the Dangerous Alliance.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh man I still need to get the DA set, might actually get me to watch my wrasslin DVD's again.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

jimboy7 said:


> What would you guys say is the 10 most brutal matches in the history of the WWE?
> 
> I'm interested as I watched a video on youtube about chair shots. What it ook like was Eddie Gurrero vs JBL and Eddie looked like he was bleeding a crap load of blood.


*Slaughter vs Shiek Boot Camp match was the first match that came to mind.*


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

*Steamboat/Douglas vs. Windham/Pillman - Starrcade 92
*I really don't know why I've never gone to the bother of watching this before, because it's really quite good. I blame not knowing it existed, I'm clueless when it comes to early 90's WCW. This match started out firery and continued like that all the way to the end. One thing I noticed was an awful lot of floor-bump spots. I think Steamboat was the only one who didn't take a single floor-bump while everyone is falling around like a circus-act. Douglas' FIP is just fabulous, that's coming from a Douglas hater too. He took a sore-as-fuck looking bump to the floor when thrown out by Windham, and when I say thrown I mean that in a 'throwing out the trash' kind of fashion. Steamboat got his hot-tag eventually but Windham being the big pissed-off bastard he is, stopped him right in his tracks. Windham really shines throughout all of this, sure Pillman does some great stuff too but Windham definitely carried the load for his team here. The finish came out of pretty much nowhere but it wasn't half-bad so it's cool. I can see this reaching my Top 50 for sure, this should do pretty well overall too.

******


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *Slaughter vs Shiek Boot Camp match was the first match that came to mind.*


I saw that when I was a little kid and it looked crazy, this was back before I understood how the wrestling industry worked and it was all fake and stuff, really thought someone would die from the match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Slaughter vs Patterson 4/5/81 is amazing. Slaughter hits the ring post and the blood takes less than five seconds to get from his forehead to his elbow joint.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Is that match on youtube? or on a certain DVD? 

would love to see it


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*There's a link to it in my Megapost if you're looking to watch it. The lead in match from the month before is in there too.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWE SmackDown 01/13/2006 - Chris Benoit vs Randy Orton

Match was fucking phenomenal, i think everyone needs to go and watch this. The whole match seemed like they were just fighting for control, and once one man got it, they really had to fight off each other to keep control, Benoit Channeling Eddie Guerrero to get Booker ejected from ringside by faking a crutch shot to his leg was fun, the only thing that pissed me off was I wished Orton would of won the match clean, Both men gave it 100%, and went at it like they were trying to prove something, on of my fav smackdown matches ever.

****1/4


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Stonecutter Harlem said:


> Is that match on youtube? or on a certain DVD?
> 
> would love to see it


It's on the 2004 Hall of Fame DVD, but yeah, Seabs has a link and it's likely on Youtube or Dailymotion. I heard the match was supposed to be a tie limit draw or something but Slaughter was hurt that bad that they had to stop it early. I might be getting it confused with another match since I don't think "Alley Fights" are supposed to have time limit draws, Idk.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Bob Backlund v Greg Valentine, 19/02/1979:*

So yeah, I think this is a lock for top 20 in company history and depending on my mood I can see it pushing between top 15 and maybe higher. Its a fairly basic match formula executed to perfection: Valentine spends a lot of the early going being outwrestled by Backlund and shows his frustration really well. I enjoyed him using the ribs as a target to weaken Backlund to set up some arm work and neck work, and I loved the full nelson spot where Backlund countered and tortured Valentine for a good minute or so. I really love these sort of simplistic spots from the 70s and 80s in developing the story of one man being ahead of the other, of course the continued frustration of Valentine being outmatched by Backlund builds really well into Valentine's control segment. His leg work is really good (and a nice payoff to the arm and neck work being useless) and Backlund has some really great selling moments, particularly on a underhook suplex attempt. One of my favourite 60 minute draws ever, though I'd probably just put Windham v Murdoch ahead of it.

*****1/2*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rickeey said:


> Can anyone reccomend me some Steve Austin matches to watch for an Austin project I'm doing? Preferably some lesser-discussed matches rather than the obvious ones.


I've always been a huge fan of his Strap match with Savio Vega. Haven't seen it in a while but always loved it. Best Strap match of all time as far as I can recall.



jimboy7 said:


> What would you guys say is the 10 most brutal matches in the history of the WWE?
> 
> I'm interested as I watched a video on youtube about chair shots. What it ook like was Eddie Gurrero vs JBL and Eddie looked like he was bleeding a crap load of blood.


The only one I'd name that hasn't already been mentioned is Undertaker vs. HHH from Wrestlemania this year. Even I was cringing at that backdrop off the announce table and several of the chair shots.



~Hollywood Hogan~ said:


> Can anyone recommend any Rick Rude matches? Been meaning to look up quite a bit of his stuff for quite a while now.


Anything vs. Steamboat was usually his best work. A different one that Seabs didn't mention was was 12/26/87 at MSG.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone kinda wish they did the "Best of Raw/SD _____" for earlier years? I mean they started in '09 but I'd have loved to get more TV matches from years like '04 and '06.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Pretty sure Cal has made some Comps of Best of Raw/Smackdown from around 2000 onwards. Shoot him a PM.

Anyways, more reviews:~

*Sergeant Slaughter v Pat Patterson, WWF 06/04/1981*

Perfect lead in to the Alley fight. Slaughter bumps like a freak and the match gradually breaks down into a brawl, Slaughter bailing and the ref having to hold Patterson back was a good end before starting the Alley fight. And there's a fucking MIDGET cameraman!!

*****

*Sergeant Slaughter v Pat Patterson,Alley Fight, WWF 04/05/1981*

NOW THIS IS WHERE IT'S AT. Fucking amazing match. Just an out and out slugfest, total distain for the other's existence displayed by both men. The strap shots were terrific but the match is made by Slaughter hitting the ring post....HOLY SHIT at the blood. It was on an Eddie Guerrero Judgement Day 2004 scale. Patterson zero-ing in on the cut and using the boot and punch combo's was glorious and Slaughter's punch drunk selling was tremendous. Could watch this all day everyday.

*****1/4*

*Bill Dundee v Tony Charles, CWA 11/06/1979*

Really nice 10 minute match. Very scientific based technical matwork which was done nicely, Lance Russell was a blast on commentary as well, already a potential favourite commentator of mine. Not much else to say really, it'll probably finish low on my list but not because it was bad in anyway, in fact it was really fun to sit through but it was an exhibition and so they couldn't really delve into a proper workover/comeback., target a particular body part or work basic babyface/heel schtick. Still a nice way to get accounted with Bill Dundee and nice to see him work a different sort of match then what I expect he'll work in the forthcoming Memphis matches.

*****


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Brye said:


> Anyone kinda wish they did the "Best of Raw/SD _____" for earlier years? I mean they started in '09 but I'd have loved to get more TV matches from years like '04 and '06.



I want 2008 and 2009 on blu ray. A 2004 comp would be FUCKED right now without Benoit. He was too prominent on the show that year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I want 2008 and 2009 on blu ray. A 2004 comp would be FUCKED right now without Benoit. He was too prominent on the show that year.


That's true, that one would have to have come out right after '04.

And I'll check that out SC, I'm a big fan of getting TV matches and promos on DVD so I like this stuff.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Where would you all recommend I start on my DVD collection? I've already got Wrestlemania 17 and 19, Royal Rumble 2001 and No Mercy 2001. I'm just looking for Attitude and Ruthless Aggression era stuff for now. In short, what were the best PPVs? I'm looking to get Summerslam 2002 next, but any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Survivor Series 2002, Vengeance 2003, Royal Rumble 2004, and Wrestlemania 20, if you can, get Backlash 2004 as well (two great ****+ matches.)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

tmlvs said:


> Where would you all recommend I start on my DVD collection? I've already got Wrestlemania 17 and 19, Royal Rumble 2001 and No Mercy 2001. I'm just looking for Attitude and Ruthless Aggression era stuff for now. In short, what were the best PPVs? I'm looking to get - Summerslam 2002 next, but any recommendations would be appreciated.


- Summerslam 2001 (excellent top to bottom card with Austin/Angle being balls awesome)
- Summerslam 2002 (another stacked card with the memorable HHH/HBK Street Fight being the highlight)
- No Mercy 2002 (Taker/Lesnar Hell in a Cell and the Tag Title match are both must sees)
- Survivor Series 2002 (while I'm not as high on it as most, it's an incredibly fun show with the best Chamber match of all time and a great CW Title match)
- Vengeance 2003 (fantastic show. Eddie/Benoit, Taker/Cena, WGTT/ReyKidman, Angle/Lesnar/Show, can't go wrong there)


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

tmlvs said:


> Where would you all recommend I start on my DVD collection? I've already got Wrestlemania 17 and 19, Royal Rumble 2001 and No Mercy 2001. I'm just looking for Attitude and Ruthless Aggression era stuff for now. In short, what were the best PPVs? I'm looking to get Summerslam 2002 next, but any recommendations would be appreciated.


Backlash 2000,2001,2004
SummerSlam 2000,2001,2003
Survivor Series 2001,2002
Royal Rumble 2004


----------



## IronMaiden7 (Mar 9, 2009)

Segunda Caida said:


> http://columnoflifea.blogspot.com/2011/02/wednesday-word-homoerotic.html
> 
> That's the Cantazarro v Cestra match.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! I can't wait to check these out.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

tmlvs said:


> Where would you all recommend I start on my DVD collection? I've already got Wrestlemania 17 and 19, Royal Rumble 2001 and No Mercy 2001. I'm just looking for Attitude and Ruthless Aggression era stuff for now. In short, what were the best PPVs? I'm looking to get Summerslam 2002 next, but any recommendations would be appreciated.


The majority of the 2002 PPV's are pretty good. Some in 2003 are alright, but most of them aren't that great.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

*The Hollywood Blondes vs. Scorpio/Bagwell - WCW Worldwide 03/07/93*
Sterling said to look up some of these matches so I'll watch the first one I can find. I don't get the pairing of Bagwell and 2 Cold Scorpio, they're like one of those odd couples you find in church that everyone gives dirty looks to but never any actual attention. The match begins with Pillman being all "This ain't dancing, THIS IS WRESTLING!". That doesn't do shit though, Bagwell keeps getting momentum and manages to get the better of both Blondes, which only pisses off them off more. Austin keeps trying but he can't control Bagwell for too long and he doesn't fare much better with Scorpio. Wow, never actually thought I'd type that.

After a commercial, The Blondes have a better grip on the match. There's a great little moment when Austin mocks Scorpio by dancing around him which even he can't help but laugh at. Scorpio's FIP isn't that great but the work by the heels more than makes up for it in entertainment value. Bagwell gets his hot-tag and why the fuck is he so over?! The finish comes after a big scramble and leaves the Blondes looking like gold but doesn't make Bagwell/Scorpio look like complete jobbers either. This is another one for the 'maybe' pile. Matches like these rarely crack the higher star ratings plateau but they're still a breeze to watch.

****1/2*

*Rick Rude vs. Brian Pillman - WCW Pro 02/15/92*
I must say I was pretty fuckin' stoked when I discovered a singles match between these two. To my knowledge, this is the only one or at least the only one I can find. This is by no means a classic but they certainly fit in a great amount of quality material in the 10 minutes they're given. The major constants to the match are Pillman working the leg, which he does a great job of, and Rude using his power to overcome the leg work, which he does an even better job of. There really isn't much else to this other than little things like moments of great selling or particularly nice spots. The finish was basic enough but it didn't need to be anything fancy. I'd just describe this as really fun and easy to watch. I'll throw this in the 'maybe' pile for the Poll.

****1/4*


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Summerslam 2010*
Team WWE vs. Team Nexus - ***3/4
Kane vs. Rey Mysterio - **3/4
Randy Orton vs. Sheamus - **
Straight Edged Society vs. Big Show - *1/4
Dolph Ziggler vs. Kofi Kingston - *
Alicia Fox vs. Melina – ¾*

Well this card turned out to be quite shocking besides the main event. All the hype around the PPV was for the Nexus and throughout the PPV I thought it was built well, from the opening match. Besides the main event there was nothing that was really worth watching. Kane/Rey and Orton/Sheamus were alright but nothing special. The main event was great though, from Daniel Bryan being the 7th member and quickly getting the first elimination through to whether Team WWE would be able to work together.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Orton/Sheamus was pretty good.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Better than their match at Royal Rumble, but I didn't like the ending and couldn't really get into it.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Bob Backlund v Sergeant Slaughter, WWF 10/01/1981*

Man this was great. Slaughter is becoming so fun to watch as a bumper and his teasing with the crowd is amazing in getting himself even more heat. I dug Backlund still trying to outwrestle Slaughter despite his sleazeball tactics (I find it pays off when you compare Backlund's attitude in the cage) and enjoyed him targeting the shoulder after Slaughter hitting the ring post (he's a fucking great ring post shoulder bumper). The backwork was really enjoyable by Slaughter and the continued bloodied assault to Backlund is about as good as you can get in setting up a future cage match. Backlund's post match realisation of what Slaughter had done to him was great in establishing 'no more Mr Nice Backlund'. Gotta mention how enjoyable and easy it is to sit through these matches and not be bored for a single second.

*****1/4*


*Bob Backlund v Sergeant Slaughter, Cage Match, WWF 21/03/1981*

Oh man this was a great follow-up. Slaughter again bumps like an absolute freak and personally speaking I think I enjoyed him more than Bob overall in both matches. What I love about the match though is Bob becoming a vicious man with his attacks on Slaughter, whilst a low blow may be standard practice in a cage match the context of it going completely against Backlund's principles makes it mean so much more. As does him going in for 1 last 'fuck you' payback shot on Slaughter when he's hung up in the ropes before leaving the cage. The tease where Backlund almost knocks Slaughter out of the cage from a punch was a brilliant spot as well in thinking Slaughter would sneak out a cheap win. I've seen some people say the finish may not have been as dramatic given the fued but given how Backlund was almost a complete opposite of his usual self in terms of his offence and general conduct, I thought that was good enough in communicating how much Slaughter had pushed good ol' Bob. Slaughter's bloodied body lieing motionless on the floor as Bob walks out was also a nice way to say 'yeah this feud is done'.

*****1/4.*

Hard to say which match is better. As an overall match I thought the 1st match was better but the Cage match is really good in terms of how Backlund resorts to a more brawling style instead of trying to be a good sport as he was in the 1st match. The little teases and spots in the cage match were also well done. I think I had more 'fun' watching the Cage match but would call their 1st match a 'better' match.


*Sgt Slaughter v The Iron Sheik, WWF, BootCamp Match, 16/06/1984*

Sensational. This is how you do a full out brawl of intense hatred for your opponent, no over dramatic spots just a simple story executed to perfection. Slaughter bumps like a maniac, the blood loss by both is ridiculous and the camera work is spectacular especially in capturing Slaughter trying to grab the loaded boot. Crowd is molten and they never lose the heat for a moment, match goes the right length as there's no down time or rest spots. Just violent shots and some stupenduous selling by both men.

*****3/4*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*No Mercy 2008 Review*

:lmao at how weird the opening video was.
*
ECW Championship: Mark Henry vs Matt Hardy (c)*

As many people have said in this thread, this match was surprisingly entertaining. I'm not a Matt Hardy fan, but I didn't think he was that bad in this match. Henry is such a good big man heel and he did an awesome job here. Good opener and it had a decent pace to it for a Henry match. - ***
*
Woman's Championship: Candice Michelle vs Beth Phoenix (c)(W/Santino)*

Candice tries to wrestle or some shit and Beth knocks her into obscurity. Short and to the point. - *
*
Kane vs Rey Mysterio: If Rey loses, he's forced to unmask*

Didn't think this match was bad, Rey usually puts on a good show. Good selling for the most part from Rey and a very dominant performance from Kane. The chairshot that caused the DQ was brutal and looked sick. :lmao this reminded me of the Kane burlap sack storyline where everyone thought he had his own mask. Solid match though, something I'd watch again. - ***

*MVP/Orton/Ted/Cody/Manu/Punk/Kofi Segment
*
Pissed off about the crowd chanting 'boring' because I didn't think it was boring. Good way to get these guys on the PPV and Punk and Kofi tricking MVP was funny. Also thought that Ted and Cody had some solid mic work in this segment.

*#1 Contenders Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*

Not much of a match here at all. Really short and Batista somewhat dominanted him. But the JBL promo he cut afterwards was awesome. And I thought the Cryme Tyme part was solid too, especially all the divas getting in the limo and then Sgt Slaughter out of nowhere. :lmao - *
*
Undertaker vs Big Show*

Dunno if the smoke clouding the edges of the ring was a mistake or not but it looked really cool at the beginning of the match. Great fucking brawl from these two, everything I expected it to be. Big Show is so good as a heel at just punishing people and Undertaker was doing great in '08. Real good match between these two and I'm glad Big Show went over in a knockout victory. Love these kind of matches with just hard hitting action. Can't wait to watch the Cyber Sunday one. - ****

*WWE Championship: Jeff Hardy vs Triple H (c)*

Had never seen him match and I'veheard it's epic. Love the video package before it, thought it was great. Really like the heelish style HHH plays, even when being the face in the match. Holding the ropes, breaking on 4, stuff like this helps add to his character of just not giving a fuck. The way this match went made it feel awesome when Jeff began his comeback. Good crowd that went pretty crazy when business started picking up. I always felt that Jeff was such an important part of the company around this time because even in loss he became more popular. Jeff looked fucking awesome against Triple H and I thought the ending was very fitting. Hardy coming so close to winning the title and losing via rollup after his own finisher just makes it so much more epic. - ****1/4
*
World Heavyweight Championship: Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho - Ladder Match*

Once again, epic video package and reminds me that I NEED to see the unsanctioned match. This match is just so fucking awesome and I'm considering it my favorite ladder match of all time. Both Jericho and HBK are two of the bet people to use ladders in the business and they have amazing chemistry with each other. The hatred these two showed for each other was great and each time one of them hit a ladder it looked painful. The ladder slam on HBK's head looked cringe worthy. Jericho's fall from the ladder to the outside of the ring looks incredibly painful. Thought the ending worked well too, Jericho managed to beat HBK without needing help from Cade in the end - ****1/2
*
Overall:*

Besides two matches, this show is very enjoyable. Not only that, but the last three matches of the night are all excellent. Both world title matches are MOTYC for that year and Big Show/Undertaker is one hell of a brawl.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I bet the majority of posters in here have never seen those Slaughter matches but they NEED to see them. Even if watching older stuff isn't really your thing and you only like to watch more current wrestling just watch them, you wont regret it.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

^listen to that man. Slaughter in particular is so much fun to watch, anyone who loves Ziggler's bumping in making a match entertaining will be in awe of Sarge. And the crowds are MOLTEN for all the matches.

Lawler needs more pimping as well, too many people think of him as a shit commentator. He's a legit top 15 US worker of all time for me (at the very worst).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Never seen any of those matches but Segunda Caida's (and your stuff too Seabs) reviews have started to make me really interested in them. I watch more current stuff but alot of this stuff interests me.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

they're all in Seabs' megaposts if you need them (well the last few matches I reviewed).

Slaughter is great, check out the final conflict tag with him and kernodle v ricky steamboat and jay youngblood if you haven't. Probably the best tag match in US history. 

Dick Murdoch v Barry Windham 11/07/1987 is a must as well. Can't see you not loving it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Appreciate the suggestions. (Y)

Downloading the Boot Camp match and the tag match.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hope you enjoy them. If you like that style a lot of the people on here (Seabs, Cal, Yeah1993, Sterling) will definitely provide some great matches from that era.

Also there's a 16 part series on youtube entitled, 'Road to Greensbrough'. Its basically the entire build to the Final Conflict tag, obviously you don't have to watch it all but it provides a great insight into the feud and the match and can be useful when you watch the match


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lawler cant wrestle because he doesnt have any MOVEZ and cant hit a 450 splash


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Nobody throws punches better than Lawler in 2011.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thoughts on Night of Champions 2010, Hell in a Cell 2010, Bragging Rights 2010 and Survivor Series 2010?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Survivor Series 2010 was actually surprisingly good, the better of the few you mentioned and the one worth watching. Randy Orton / Wade Barrett / John Cena as referee angle was great and no one knew at the time if Cena was going to keep his job and let Barrett win or do the valiant thing and call it down the middle. Kane and Edge was a little above average, nothing spectacular but enjoyable, Bryan and Dibiase had a good US title match and the best match of Ted's career that I have seen.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Night Of Champions had an awesome Danielson/Miz match. The 6 pack was pretty good too I think. Didn't like much on HIAC last year. Bryan/Miz/Morrison, Cena/Barrett and Orton/Sheamus all got positive reviews though. Bragging Rights was saved by an awesome Danielson/Ziggler match. Survivor Series had another strong Danielson match and the 5 on 5 match was great.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ethan619 said:


> Thoughts on Night of Champions 2010, Hell in a Cell 2010, Bragging Rights 2010 and Survivor Series 2010?


They're all pretty bad.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Ethan619 said:


> Thoughts on Night of Champions 2010, Hell in a Cell 2010, Bragging Rights 2010 and Survivor Series 2010?


Night of Champions is the best (read: solid) but none stand out as great PPVs. Hell in a Cell/Bragging Rights only had a couple of redeeming matches (Barrett/Cena and Bryan/Ziggler were both awesome), and Survivor Series' excellent first half to the show was let down by an abysmal second with the world title matches.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Ethan619 said:


> Thoughts on Night of Champions 2010, Hell in a Cell 2010, Bragging Rights 2010 and Survivor Series 2010?


Night of Champions is definitely the best. For some reason, it just feels like a good older-school ppv from '99. Maybe it's the presence of a six-pack challenge and Kane vs. Undertaker. Ziggler/Kingston is a good opener, Show/Punk is fun for the time they get, Miz/Bryan is very good, the Women's title match is surprising, Kane/UT is a good brawl and better than you would think, and the main event is a lot of fun.

Hell in a Cell has some great stuff, too--the SCA 3-way is loads of fun, Orton/Sheamus is good old fasioned Hell in a Cell match, much better than anything from the 2009 show and on par with the older ones, Edge/Swagger is pretty good, Cena/Barrett is also surprisingly good. Be warned, though: the main event sucks.

Bragging Rights features one of the best matches on 2010 in Bryan/Ziggler, which is appealing, and you also get the interpromotional tag, which is fun, but sadly both world title matches are pretty bad. Orton/Barrett is especially awful.

Survivor Series is as everyone says. The undercard is good but the world title matches suck. The ending of the main evnt is special, though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Just watched Capitol Punishment. Heard people say it sucked, I thought it was pretty decent. Most of the matches were solid, with Orton/Christian and Punk/Mysterio being really good. Dolph/Kofi was good, Miz/Riley was okay, Show/Del Rio was fine. Didn't care for Barrett/Zeke or Bourne/Swagger, and Cena/Truth sucked but overall it wasn't a terrible show.

Christian's the wrestler of the year so far btw. I really hope he wins the title from Orton at some point. And I'm looking forward to Cena/Punk.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

My wrestler of the year so far would have to be Claudio Castagnoli (no matches of his would be less than *** during this calendar year). Christian is definitely WWE MVP though.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

I finally got a chance to fully watch the Bret Hart DVD: Wrestling With Shadows? I think that was the name.

Anyway, the DVD was fucking amazing and it went to show you how much of a prick Vince McMahon really is. Also shows how his character is demolished by Vince.

It's really depressing because Bret ended up retiring after a match with Goldberg and never came back as a global superstar like he once was.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

To be fair Bret was already in his mid 40's when the Goldberg incident happened. His best years were likely behind him regardless.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> To be fair Bret was already in his mid 40's when the Goldberg incident happened. His best years were likely behind him regardless.


Yeah lol, couldn't see Bret coming back to WWE and working a crazy old man style like Flair did so well for a few years (03-06 sticks out the most to me, aka his time in Evolution) . Though I would have loved to see him try :lmao.

Speaking of Flair... watched his FIRST EVER match with Finlay from SD in 2007. Seriously, it took them until 2007 to wrestle each other? Not a classic like it potentially could have been had Flair been 20 years younger lol, but Finlay controlled a great deal of the match and he was just awesome. Fun to watch, especially if you like Finlay and enjoyed crazy old man Flair .


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Armageddon 2002*
Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero - ****
Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels (2 out of 3 falls) - ***1/4
Goldust/Booker T vs. Dudleyz vs. Jericho/Christian vs. Lance Storm/Regal - ***
Big Show vs. Kurt Angle - **1/2
A-Train vs. Edge - *1/4
Batista vs. Kane - *
Victoria vs. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline – ½*

Definitely a decent PPV. Fun tag team opener, although everything than dropped off until Benoit/Ediie. Great match like always between these two. Big Show/Angle was alright, although could have been better. The main event gets a lot of hate but while it's not a classic it's not as bad as some people say. The first fall went for a long time which hurt the match, and some parts of the cage match I didn't enjoy much. Definitely a match that could have been much better considering their Summerslam match from a few months before this.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I should really watch Benit/Eddie again. I looked over the match listings for the DVD earlier this year and saw "Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero" and tried to recall *anything* about the match, the feud, the attire, the entrances, the finish, any one move in the match, the commentary, anything at all, and I can't ever remember watching it.

I still think the three stages of hell has to be Michaels worst performance ever and is just an awful, awful match.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ Eddie and Chris were probably both heels, though Chris may have been defacto face, it was the fallout after SS 2002, where Los Guerreroes won the titles. It was probably your typical Eddie/Chris goodness with a little Chavoference. Afterwards, Eddie turned face I think and was still partners with Chavo and Benoit moved on to face Angle in one of the greatest non-rumble title match at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Man none of that rings any bells whatsoever (apart from Benoit vs. Angle and all that though, obv.)


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, of course, because I think this was basically just an exhibition match, because Angle/Benoit was broken up, but they can't blow that off until RR where Angle has the title, and there aren't any regular teams other than Edge/Mysterio, who tangled around with the A-train and Matt Hardy, I think, that could face the Guerreroes, until after Armmageddon where Hass/Benjamin debuted.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I think we all just try to forget about Armageddon 2002 due to the god awful 3 stages of hell match (which I couldn't even tell you the 3 stages lol) .


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

*WWE Presents: SummerSlam 2006*

*Singles Match:* Chavo Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio - ****
*Extreme Rules Match for the ECW Championship:* The Big Show (c) vs. Sabu - ****1/4*
*Singles Match:* Hulk Hogan vs. Randy Orton - *****
*"I Quit" Match:* Ric Flair vs. Mick Foley (w/ Melina) - ****3/4*
*Singles Match for the World Heavyweight Championship:* King Booker (c) (w/ Queen Sharmell) vs. Batista - ****3/4*
*Tag Team Match:* D-Generation X vs. The McMahon's - ***3/4*
*Singles Match for the WWE Championship:* Edge (c) (w/ Lita) vs. John Cena - ******

One of my favorite SummerSlams, but on reflection many of the matches were only slightly above average or were lacking completely, such as Rey/Chavo, which has been quoted as an "absolute mess". I expected more from the DX/McMahon's match, but thinking about it you can't expect too much from a match that has one great tag team against two people who do not wrestle full time at all, and have no place wrestling on such as major PPV. The WWE Title match in particular was great, one of Cena's better matches for sure, with a great ending that helped to solidify Edge as a true heel champion. Overall rating for event: ****1/4*


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Night of Champions 2010*
The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan - ***1/2
6 Pac Challenge (Elimination Match) - ***1/4
Kane vs. The Undertaker (No Holds Barred) - **1/2
Kofi Kingston vs. Dolph Ziggler - **1/2
CM Punk vs. Big Show - *1/2
Tag Team Turmoil - *1/2
Melina vs. Michelle McCool – ½*

Decent PPV, with a very good Miz/Bryan match. The 6 pac match was fun, and Kane/Taker was a decent brawl. Punk/Big Show was fun for the time it was given, same as Kofi/Ziggler.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan - ***3/4
6 Pac Challenge (Elimination Match) - ***1/2
Kane vs. The Undertaker (No Holds Barred) - *** (Best Taker/Kane match of their 2010 series by a country mile, as the other two were shit.)
Kofi Kingston vs. Dolph Ziggler - *** (Good match, Dolph and Kofi do well together, although by the time writing this, they've gotten really stale together)
CM Punk vs. Big Show - *1/4 (Pretty poor match, and from what I remember, Punk lost to only a couple of moves... not sure though)

Can't remember the other two matches for the life in me, but the rest of the card was very solid and overall I'd say a good PPV.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Countdown available on silvervision or wwedvdnews

Disc 2

Rowdy Roddy Piper Gives Haiti Kid a Haircut
Tuesday Night Titans – 7th March, 1986

Jake The Snake Roberts Attacks Macho Man Randy Savage
Superstars – 23rd November, 1991

The Rockers Split on the Barber Shop
Wrestling Challenge – 11th January, 1992

WWE Championship Match
Shawn Michaels vs. Diesel
In Your House: Good Friends, Better Enemies – 28th April, 1996

Intercontinental Championship Match
Hunter Hearst-Helmsley vs. Undertaker
Shotgun Saturday Night – 8th February, 1997

Stone Cold Stunner to Mr. McMahon
Raw – 22nd September, 1997

Hell in a Cell Match
Mankind vs. Undertaker
King of the Ring – 28th June, 1998

Mr. McMahon’s Ceremony to Crown a New WWE Champion
Raw – 28th September, 1998

Stone Cold Gives the Corporation a Beer Bath
Raw – 22nd March, 1999

Dearly Departed
SmackDown – November 11, 1999

Hardcore Championship Match
Shane McMahon vs. Steve Blackman
SummerSlam – 27th August, 2000 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 3

TLC II for the WWE Tag Team Championship
The Hardy Boyz vs. The Dudley Boyz vs. Edge & Christian
WrestleMania X-7 – 1st April, 2001

Street Fight
Kurt Angle vs. Shane McMahon
King of the Ring – 24th June, 2001

Kurt Angle’s Milk Delivery
Raw – 20th August, 2001

Stone Cold Steve Austin Brawls with Booker T in the Supermarket
SmackDown – 13th December, 2001

WWE Championship Match
Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show
SmackDown – 12th June, 2003

Concrete Crypt Match
Undertaker vs. The Dudley Boyz
Great American Bash – 27th June, 2004

The Highlight Reel with Trish Stratus & Lita
Raw – 8th November, 2004

WWE Championship Match
John Cena vs. Edge
New Year’s Revolution – 8th January, 2006

Hardcore Match
Mick Foley vs. Edge
WrestleMania 22 – 2nd April, 2006

Mr. McMahon Appreciation Night
Raw – 11th June, 2007

Special Feature

Jerry ‘The King’ Lawler’s Outtakes

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Blu-ray Exclusives

Intercontinental Championship Match
Jeff Hardy vs. Randy Orton
Raw – 14th January, 2008

The Cutting Edge with Jeff Hardy
SmackDown – 16th January, 2009

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Edge vs. John Cena vs. Big Show
WrestleMania 25 5th April, 2009

Viewer’s Choice Match
John Cena vs. CM Punk
Raw – 7th June, 2010


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Stone Cold Steve Austin Brawls with Booker T in the Supermarket
SmackDown – 13th December, 2001

-------------
The DVD is worth the money for this alone . Won't be picking it up though.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

:lmao so true, one of my favorite segments of all time. Though I have it on my computer and it is found on youtube somewhere too so there is no point in spending thirty dollars for a DVD just for it.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

While I'm looking forward to this set, I can't help but be bothered by the cover. Orton looks like a neckless midget.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I actually liked how they added 'Evolution' in there.


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

Can anyone give me any suggestions for some DVD's from 2002. I already have Royal Rumble, WrestleMania, SummerSlam, Survivor Series and Armageddon. Is there any other PPV's from 2002 worth buying.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Judgment Day is great with the Hell in a Cell and a few other above average matches. And Vengeance / King of the Ring are excellent.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ I respecfully disagree about King of the Ring, now let's see what about Backlash. It has Edge/Angle and RVD/Guerrero, though Judgment Day has the same line-up plus HHH/Jericho in HITC and for nostolga purposes, Hogan vs Taker.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Really it's just all good, loved that year as a whole. So much happened from the Rock leaving, draft split, NWO, Shawn returning, Bischoff coming to WWE, Cena/Rey/Batista/Orton debut and so much more it was just a really good year. Loved all the PPV's. Undertaker when he was in his prime and in a gimmick where he could cut good promos, Kane still masked, Brock Lesnar. Looking back it was a roller coaster of a year that all PPV's were really good.


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, I will take a look at King of the Ring, Judgment Day and Vengeance.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KingCal said:


> Stone Cold Steve Austin Brawls with Booker T in the Supermarket
> SmackDown – 13th December, 2001
> 
> -------------
> The DVD is worth the money for this alone . Won't be picking it up though.


You mean the concrete crypt match making ANOTHER DVD appearance didn't sell it for you?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Nothing wrong with the concrete crypt match. Kinda. Its not an awful match... just an awful angle surrounding it lol.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

aaronsmith27 said:


> Can anyone give me any suggestions for some DVD's from 2002. I already have Royal Rumble, WrestleMania, SummerSlam, Survivor Series and Armageddon. Is there any other PPV's from 2002 worth buying.


No Mercy '02 is a must have, and I have no idea how no one mentioned it. Lesnar/Taker is one of the best Hell in a Cell's ever and Angle/Benoit vs. Edge/Rey may just be WWE's best tag match from last decade.

I thought Unforgiven was good as well. A fantastic Angle/Benoit match to go along with some good stuff in HHH/RVD and Eddie/Edge. 8 man tag was fun too. Plus a memorable ending to the whole ppv.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

King Of The Ring 2002 is good too. It was the beginning of Brock Lesnar's push, and it has good opening match between RVD and Chris Jericho. The mainevent is alright too.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Undertaker vs Triple H at KOTR 02 is a terrible main event because it's underwelming to watch.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

2002 was a year of fun PPVs. The PPVs may not have been the "best," but they were very entertaining. Apart from SummerSlam 2002, which is one of the most amazing PPVs, No Way Out, Judgment Day, Unforgiven, No Mercy, and Survivor Series were very entertaining to watch. I'm not sure if any PPV in recent history match up to those (obviously not talking of the ones that are considered to be amongst the best). Maybe SummerSlam from 2009 was the last fun PPV for me personally.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Clique said:


> Undertaker vs Triple H at KOTR 02 is a terrible main event because it's underwelming to watch.


The crowd was dead and that made the match terrible.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ricky Steamboat & Dustin Rhodes v Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko, COTC 19/11/1991*

Just a perfect pefect 15 minute southern formula tag. Could go into a lot more detail but everything just clicked superbly and Arn sold the reaction of Steamboat being the mystery partner perfectly.

*****1/4*


*Brian Pillman & Barry Windham v Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas, Starrcade 28/12/1992*

Nifty tag again. Really enjoyed Douglas as a babyface taking a beating, and Windham especially looked very good as the pissed off monster looking to pummel the babyface tag team. Pillman took a bonkers bump throatfirst on the guardrail and the transition spot to establish Douglas as a FIP was well done. At first I was sort of dissapointed that Steamboat worked a minor FIP after getting the hot tag but rewatching it this morning I kind of dug it more as the heels still being one step ahead of the babyface team and the final payoff seemed better as a result. Also its Steamboat playing FIP so it was never going to be bad.

****3/4-*****

*Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton & Larry Zbyszko Vs Ricky Steamboat, Dustin Rhodes & Nikita Koloff - Saturday Night 23/05/1992*

Total blast to sit through, Arn was especially great as the comedy bumper (he had about 8 or 9 comedy spots in a row) and the opening babyface shine period was great in setting up the eventual heel control. Arn being able to shift from comedy schmuck to animal tearing at Steamboat's broken nose never fails to amaze me. Koloff was fine as well in his role, definitely didn't expect him to impress me as much as he did.

******

*Sting, Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes, Nikita Koloff and Ricky Steamboat v Arn Anderson, Larry Zbyszko, Rick Rude, Bobby Eaton and Steve Austin, War Games XXIII, Wrestlewar 17/05/1992*

The best Wargames match for me. Opening 5 minute spell between Austin and Windham was great with Barry wanting blood (and he gets it). Enjoyed the faces all getting giddy before entering the cage as building anticipation of the carnage that was about to unfold (Steamboat was the standout here). Very bloody war with great action, Rude's spot in between the ropes was a personal highlight. Finish was the perfect Dangerous Alliance comeuppance spot and further Larry leaving the group.

*****1/4*


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Got the first Ric Flair DVD yesterday. What an awesome performance by him in that Royal Rumble he won. Bobby Heenan's commentating in it made that match much better.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

tducey said:


> Got the first Ric Flair DVD yesterday. What an awesome performance by him in that Royal Rumble he won. Bobby Heenan's commentating in it made that match much better.


Quite possibly the very absolute bestestesstetsts DVD release by WWE ever. In terms of STARS~! I'd put it far and away above everything else. Now, go watch the Windham match!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Anyone have or know of any Lesnar compilations that have all of his WWE matches on (or most of them)?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Platt has a rather awesome Lesnar comp, I think it covers EVERYTHING he did from OVW to WWE. Shoot him a PM and he'll give ya all the info .


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

DDP is annoying as the host on that new WCW DVD.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

And yet, he's still one of the best things about that pile of shit DVD :lmao.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

Its funny how the WCW DVD basically sucks, but it has actually been one of WWE's best selling DVD's for a long while.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Unfortunately a lot of "best selling" things from WWE, whether it be DVD's, PPV's and merchandise are usually the shittiest things they have to offer :lmao.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Unfortunately a lot of "best selling" things from WWE, whether it be DVD's, PPV's and merchandise are usually the shittiest things they have to offer :lmao.


you were dieing to make a Rock comment weren't you


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

maybe... .


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

The Nitro set is alright with me, kinda jumps around a bit, but i'm a mark for that era WCW.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Nitro set would be fine if they didn't claim it to be the best of. Even Benoit matches aside they could have still put out a great set instead of a bunch of shit matches, shit moments that lead to the downfall of the company (ummm... Rise and FALL dvd was for that, not a best of you tards), and then one or two good matches worth seeing. Honestly, now that I think about it, it might be the worst "best of" set they have ever released. At least The Rock's set had a handful of really good matches on it (that I already own so fuck buying it lol)...


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

*WWE Presents: New Years Revolution 2007*

*Steel Cage Match for the Intercontinental Championship:* Jeff Hardy (c) vs. Johnny Nitro - *****
*Tag Team Turmoil for a future World Tag Team Championship Match:* Multiple Participants - ***3/4*
*Singles Match:* Kenny Dykstra vs. Ric Flair - ****
*Singles Match for the Women's Championship:* Mickie James (c) vs. Victoria - **1/2*
*Tag Team Match for the World Tag Team Championship:* Rated RKO (c) vs. D-Generation X - ******
*Singles Match:* Chris Masters vs. Carlito - ***3/4*
*Singles Match for the WWE Championship:* John Cena (c) vs. Umaga - ****3/4*

The first New Years Revolution PPV without the Elimination Chamber, and the last before it was dropped. Perhaps two PPV's in January is too much, as the Royal Rumble needs the whole month of build up to get everyone hyped. Onto the PPV, due to the lack of a Chamber match, the quality of the PPV is hindered somewhat and is only redeemed by the brutal Rated RKO/DX match that left Triple H with his tragic second quad injury. The Tag Team Turmoil is average at best, and cannot hold a candle to some of the memorable Turmoils of the past, i.e. Backlash and Unforgiven 2005. The remaining singles matches leave much to be desired, Flair/Dykstra have little to no chemistry and the Masters/Carlito match is a bore overall. The WWE Title contest shows in great detail that Cena can work well with almost anyone, no matter how big or small, how talented or untalented. This match in particular was great and exciting to watch, mainly because smart money was on Umaga at the time to finally end Cena's reign, but it was not to be. This was topped by their match at the 2007 Rumble, but nonetheless was a very solid match with a smartly booked and believable ending. Overall event rating - ****1/4*


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

> According to BBFC, the Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar Iron Man match (Smackdown 09/18/2003) runs for 1 hour and 4 minutes on the upcoming Greatest Superstars of the 21st Century DVD.


Fuck yeah.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Fucking AWESOME.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

DELETE


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ric Flair vs Rick Steiner - House Show 06.01.1989*

_Holy cow this so awesome. It runs off the same formula as the Flair/Luger matches which is an awesome formula so there's no problem with that. Rick is better than Luger though and he's much more entertaining. There's some awesome stuff pre match with Rick goofing around in Flair's robes and mocking Flair' struts and wooos.

First 5 minutes goes with Flair giving everything up to Rick and Rick looking incredible. Flair chopping the hell out of Steiner only for him to completely no sell them is great shtick and there's loads of that sort of stuff with Flair on top form in his role. You just know that sooner or later Flair is gonna cheat and gain the advantage but it's such an awesome spot that it's so sweet when it does happen even though everyone knows that it's coming at some point soon.

Then you get Flair's control segment and it's really fucking good. He starts off by working over the arm and then as he heads in for the finish and the figure four the leg finally starts getting worked over. Both limb work segments were tremendous. You get all of the classic Flair shtick too. The spot where the babyface would go for a closed fist strike and the ref blocks them leaving them open to the heel normally really irks me but it's tremendous on the two occasions it comes up here, largely because it's Flair. The spot they do here when Rick's closed fits gets blocked and whilst the ref's looking at his fist to stop he just throws a closed fist of his own and the ref's like "oh shit, you got me there". There's also loads of teases of a Steiner comeback which were brilliant. Kept everyone on their feet and it's easier to buy into the possible comebacks when they do happen as you know sooner or later one of them is gonna pay off.

The comeback itself is really brilliant. Flair takes Rick to the outside and starts bouncing him off the rails but Rick because he's a crazy son of a gun just shakes them off and starts bouncing his own head off turnbuckles and rails and starts slapping himself. On paper it's an awful comeback but it's a house show so it works better but it's also Rick and he makes it work perfectly. They do the usual teased title switch they seemed to do all the time on house shows during this era and it's great, just for nothing but Rick doing his happy celebration.

Finish is vintage with Flair getting the pin with his feet on the ropes. Rick also seems to kick out before 3 so it's a great finish to make Flair not only come off as a sneaky little bastard but to get sympathy for Steiner and get him over too. Then there's the most incredible spot ever where Rick is pissed at the ref's decision so he just powerslams him and he gets a huge pop for it. Totally caught me off guard too which made it even better.

Had high hopes for this given it's Flair and Rick was one of the best acts in late 80's NWA but they super exceeded them. When I do make my end list I'm probably gonna end up being harsher on house show stuff and try to favour fun TV matches over them at times but this so awesome that it's definitely ending up on there in some position, probably top 50 I'd imagine._

*****1/4*

*http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nwa-w...ship-house-show-06-01-1989-a.html#post9938696

WATCH!*


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Platt said:


> Fuck yeah.


That means no commercial breaks. Hell fucking yea.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm hoping the first half of the match shows something besides what we saw on TV.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

I was really excited about the Iron Man match but it was pre HD which mean those god awful bars down each side


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Platt said:


> I was really excited about the Iron Man match but it was pre HD which mean those god awful bars down each side


This kinda puts me off getting the Blu-Ray. Feel I should just stick with the DVD to avoid those stupid bars.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

They'll be on the DVD as well.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

They will? 

EDIT: The WCW Nitro DVD looked like it was supposed to have those bars but it didn't, not in the UK anyway.... :S


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

They can be turned off on WWE's DVDs by selecting 4:3 mode on your player. If you try to select 4:3 for a blu ray disc, it'll just squeeze the entire video (including side bars) into 4:3 format WITH black bars above and below. (TNA does this if you try it on their DVDs since 2010, which they need to correct.)


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh right never knew that good to know.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I compared Cena vs. Orton SummerSlam 2007. There was NO DIFFERENCE at all in the video/audio quality between the blu ray version (John Cena Experience) and the DVD version.

The reason though to get blu ray is the extra HD stuff that's exclusive. For example, I keep the John Cena Experience blu ray to get the Night of Champions 2008 match in HD, and looking at the 21st Century set, the Backlash 2008 main is a good HD addition, as is the 2008 Jericho heel turn.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

*Cactus Jack & Maxx Payne vs. The Nasty Boys - Spring Stampede 1994*
This was just absolute carnage in the literal sense of the word. Carnage is defined as 'The killing of a large number of people'. Well, this is close enough. 10 minute brawls really don't get any better than this, there's just an insane amount of violence squeezed into such a short span of time. I don't have a clue who Maxx Payne is and I still don't know a thing about him other than the fact that he's in this match but he does his job well of just being a bitch for the Nasty Boys. The Nasties themselves are as stiff and dickheaded-ly as ever which is just perfect here. Jack is his usual self too and he seems 'on'. There was a particularly great looking spot where Jack suplexes a table onto Knobbs and it's like violent poetry in motion. I can't bring myself to rate this any higher considering it was so short and more weapons-based than anything but it was still super-entertaining to watch and it's another one to add to the list!

******


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow, this place is dead. 

*Eddy Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani - Starrcade 1995*
I've watched this match before but never reviewed it. I didn't pay too much attention last time so I can't recall anything about the match. So I'm gonna consider this my first 'real' viewing. Otani comes out with Sonny Ono, who's seemingly managed every Japanese WCW guy. Eddy's still rocking the porno tasche and mullet look here. The early stages of the match were really nice, Otani was trying his best to keep Eddy grounded but it remained an even-playing field until Eddy huracanranna'd Otani to the floor, who then seeked counsel from the ever-wise Sonny Ono. 

Eddy then rampaged with some big moves like powerbombs and brainbusters in the middle-portion of the match but Otani still seemed one step quicker than Eddy. Just when you thought Eddy was firmly in control of the bout, Otani hits a springboard dropkick followed by a sweet dive to the floor, all from a guy who was seemingly down and out. I must say, Otani's got a great spring in his step, he jumps a lot higher than you'd think he'd be capable of jumping. It's insane! There's a great Dusty line while Otani works over Eddy; 'Willyew staapit wif dem Gurman Suplexez!!!'

The remainder of the match is pretty much back and forth the entire time with neither guy having a clear-cut advantage. Near the end, Otani hits a seriously nice looking springboard dropkick to the back of Eddy's noggin'. The match ends really quickly in an exchange of roll-ups where Otani picks up the win by the skin of his teeth. I can't really complain about the finish though because it left both guys looking like gold, you got the feeling that it really could've gone either way. As far as this particular show goes, this is easily the best match on the card. A damn fine match-up and a fine addition to my list. 

*****1/4*


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Are any good WWE DVDs coming out this year... Seems like they all suck this year really. Except that Bret/HBK in October and Randy in Sept


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

There's suppose to be a Rock/Austin DVD out this fall but I haven't read any news on that in a while.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Clique said:


> There's suppose to be a Rock/Austin DVD out this fall but I haven't read any news on that in a while.


I want that DVD ASAP. Rock/Austin talking together with JR would be awesome.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

The new Rey Mysterio DVD looks pretty good judging by the match-listings. Same story with Greatest Stars of the New Millenium. There's a Ted DiBiase Sr. DVD schedueled for December too.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I think the Austin/Rock DVD has been replaced by the Bret/Shawn DVD (for now, anyway. I can certainly see them doing it next year).


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

I believe Austin/Rock is due out October 25th in the States.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Best Shawn vs Bret match?

(i know, its like choosing between mcdonalds and burger king in terms of quality but whatever)


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Arn Anderson v Ricky Steamboat 21/03/1992*

Legit one of my favourite 10 minute matches ever. Arn's schtick combined with Steamboat's selling and general awesomeness always makes for a great combo. Really become a massive fan of Arn pointing to his head when he thinks he's outsmarted his opponent only for it to bite him on the ass. Fucking beauty of a spinebuster in this one as well. Also love the spot these two have used in a couple of matches were Arn gets atomic dropped and basically falls backwards into Steamboat in a headbutt position and knocks both men down. Paul E. Dangerously is fucking amazing as well in these DA matches. Too fun and too great to not make my list.

****1/2*

*Bobby Eaton v Ricky Steamboat 04/04/1992*

this reminds me of the Flair v Dibiase Mid South match in terms of rating it more as a segment rather than just a match. The actual match is around 6 mins and is generally very good for that time, Steamboat sells his ass off after a top rope kneedrop that needs to be seen as my words won't do it justice. Bobby Eaton continues to rise as a great worker. The post match brawl is what makes this though: Madusa goes to kick steamboat who catches her and then slaps her instantly after receiving a slap. Good ol' Ricky tries to apologise in horror after realising what he has done before getting ambushed by the DA and gets bloodied (this may be what breakes his nose). The babyfaces return and save Steamboat and everything explodes into a frenzy.

Just so much fun to watch, may make my bottom 10.

****1/4*


*Steve Williams & Terry Gordy v Dustin Rhodes & Barry Windham, 03/10/1992 *

This was bloody awesome. Gordy and Williams were so great as ass kickers with some violent punches and neat double team moves. Windham made a great FIP and I've grown to enjoy the WCW formula of the hot tag (Rhodes here) getting momentary momentum before playing a short FIP, I dig that eventually the 1st FIP usually gets to get some revenge as the 2nd hot tag rather than simply be an assistor to his partner winning the match. Gordy in particular was really fun to watch get outsmarted in the opening stretches.

****3/4*


*Arn Anderson v Big Josh, 2/3 falls, 02/05/1992 *

Great match. Particularly loved the opening two falls ending with both men picking up the fall despite being on the defensive for most of the fall. Borne refusing to let the ref raise his injured arm was a glorious bit of selling. Arn's pure look of disgust before even locking up with Borne was particularly hilarious

****3/4*

*Barry Windham & Arn Anderson v Doom, Starrcade 16/12/1990*

Wacky and violent out of control brawl. Perfect for the 10 minutes it goes. Arn in particularly bleeds plenty, great fun to watch and the bread and butter of how to do a 10 minute hate filled brawl.

****1/4 *

*Sting v Cactus Jack, Falls Count Anywhere 20/06/1992 *

Foley is bloody insane with some of the bumps he takes in this. Sting looked as good as I've ever seen him tbh with some of his clotheslines and general offence. The perfect example of how Foley can work a great match. Will likely make my bottom 20.

****1/2*


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> Best Shawn vs Bret match?
> 
> (i know, its like choosing between mcdonalds and burger king in terms of quality but whatever)


Don't really get that analogy, Burger King is awesome while McDonalds is shit... . Love that they closed down the big McDonalds in my town but sucks that there are no Burger Kings for MILES. Haven't had one in well over a year. I miss my Large XL Bacon Double Cheeseburger meal . It was so aweomsm,,s,,,,,,,,............arrgh my heart.... .

So yeah, ummm... best Bret/HBK match... hmmm... well there was that one... no that sucked... but the other... no that sucked too. Fucking hell, this is harder that picking out my favourite Rock promo (actually that's easy, he has ONE standout promo imo... these guys never had anything close to a standout match together). 

They all sucked.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Which is your standout Rock promo?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The one he does backstage at WM XIX before his match with Austin.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I liked the majority of his heel promos, not so much his face ones anymore... lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Random thought: Lumberjack matches in the WWE are HORRIBLE. Just going through some of the WM dark matches off the DVDs and I see no reason for the Miz/Morrison vs Colons to be lumberjack, or a preshow match. It was to unify the belts, get that on the damn show even if it doesn't go too long.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

When WWE do Lumberjack/Battle Royals on WM pre-shows its to get all the guys on the show for the big WM payoff and nothing more. Makes them fell apart of the show even though they weren't booked on it .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I feel awful when Chimel is listing off the names and everyone besides like Bourne, Dreamer & Truth got no reactions. :lmao


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

What DVD to buy? Best of Nitro, Steel Cage Matches or any other recommendations? 

I have best of RAW 15th Anniversary, the Jericho one and True Story of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ric Flair's 1st DVD is awesome. As for newer stuff I really like the HIAC and Ladder match DVDs. Getting alot of quality. Top 100 moments of Smackdown is good too.

Whoever said HHH/Orton LMS from Raw is their best match is absolutely correct.


----------



## talkboy992 (Oct 10, 2010)

I just got the new DX DVD compilation and it really sucks. They had a pretty good run, but a lot of the good stuff wasn't on the DVD


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brye said:


> Ric Flair's 1st DVD is awesome. As for newer stuff I really like the HIAC and Ladder match DVDs. Getting alot of quality. Top 100 moments of Smackdown is good too.
> 
> Whoever said HHH/Orton LMS from Raw is their best match is absolutely correct.


It's been awhile since I've seen it, but is it really better than their No Mercy 2007 LMS? If so, I've definitely gotta rewatch it. I have the NM LMS match at ****1/4.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Didn't think the Raw LMS was quite as good as the No Mercy match. ****1/4 for NM and ***3/4 for Raw.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd put it above it. I'm a big fan of the NM one but I thought this one was awesome. I have the NM one at **** and the Raw one at ****1/4. And on the subject of HHH/Orton, just watched Orton/HHH from WM XXV for the first time and it seriously didn't feel like a WM main event at all. Idk if it was the crowd or what but it could've passed for an ending to Raw.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What good non WWE luberjack matches are there?

Also, Rock's WM 19 promo is indeed his best. He showed genuine depth and character in that one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've heard great things about Danielson/Homicide's lumberjack match from ROH: Stalemate. I have the DVD, just haven't gotten around to watching any of it yet.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> What good non WWE luberjack matches are there?
> 
> Also, Rock's WM 19 promo is indeed his best. He showed genuine depth and character in that one.


Steamboat/Vader Human Cage Match (aka lumberjack match lol). Its on... uhhh... fuck knows exactly, but it was released on DVD in the last year or so. Don't think it was the Steamboat set but it could have been. Either way its fucking AWESOME, especially how they do a "Rocky" story for the match with Vader caving Steamboat's face in and Steamboat constantly getting back up and wanting more before doing an epic comeback.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

FYI my local (Super) Wal-Mart has Wrestlemania 25 & 26 on Blu-Ray on sale for $15 each!

- Vic


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

> WWEDVDNews.com can now exclusively reveal first official details of WWE’s planned Shawn Michaels/Bret Hart DVD.
> 
> First off, it will be part of a new series of WWE DVDs entitled “WWE’s Greatest Rivalries” so expect others in the future, such as the previously planned Austin/Rock DVD.
> 
> ...


http://www.wwedvdnews.com/shawn-michaels-bret-hart-wwe-greatest-rivalries-dvd/15241/

Looking forward to this.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Vic Capri said:


> FYI my local (Super) Wal-Mart has Wrestlemania 25 & 26 on Blu-Ray on sale for $15 each!
> 
> - Vic


That's a great deal.

-Sharkbo22


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

In a follow up to WWE: The Ladder Match DVD released in 2007, The Ladder Match 2: Crash & Burn is incoming for October 11th, 2011.

It’s down on WWE’s schedule right now, to be released on both DVD and Blu-ray formats. To give you an idea of why they are making a sequel, the original Ladder Match DVD was very successful and sold over 103,000 units in the first 8 weeks of release.

Here’s the official synopsis for the set

“It’s the veritable definition of “high risk, high reward” in sports entertainment—a rich reward hangs high above the ring and a superstar must climb a ladder to win the match and retrieve the prize. But the falls from the ladders can be devastating, and the punishment one can inflict when using the cold steel ladders as weapons can be brutal. The first Ladder Match DVD in 2007 was one of the biggest-selling DVDs in WWE History, and now the Ladder Match is back with an all-new collection of memorable bouts from WWE, WCW, ECW, and more in The Ladder Match 2: Crash & Burn. ”


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The bigger news to me CRASH & BURN: LADDER MATCH II ON BLU RAY. I want last year's MITB PPV ladder matches in that format motherfuckers.

AND JERICHO VS. HBK IN FUCKING BLU RAY.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I hope they do a Rey vs. Eddie feud DVD.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Taker vs Shawn feud FTW. I have every match memorised, but to stick them all on one set with all those great promos too (shawn dressing up like taker) would be epic


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ I'm up for that: promos, the royal rumble 2007 finish, and of course their three ppv matches in their first feud and of course the two wrestlemania matches. Oh man, i would totally buy that.

Why is it that HBK is always playing the actual heel (in the first feud of course, those were the start of DX) or de facto heel in the Wrestlemania match?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I only want Taker vs. HBK comp if "Running Up That Hill" is included.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Wouldn't put it past them to release Angle v Lesnar as part of the Greatest Rivalries. Especially if the rumours WWE wanted to negotiate with Lesnar in a business capacity are true.

Just hope we don't get Batista v Booker T (think it was 2007 where Batista had like 6 PPVs in a row as the challenger and it just never seemed to end).


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

All this talk reminds me that I need to finish off my Undertaker/HBK feud comp with their 2010 stuff . Been putting it off since... April 2010 .


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, plenty of DVD news today! I'll probably pick up the Ladder Match II DVD because I generally LOVE the gimmick. The first edition is one of my favorite sets ever. Maybe we can finally get the E&C/Hardys Ladder Match from Raw Sept. 2000 on DVD.


I am also excited about the Rivalries series as well. I want Rock/Austin, Taker/Michaels, E&C/Hardys, Angle/Lesnar, Taker/Mankind, Taker/Kane ... 

I'll have to think about Hart/Michaels. Now Hart/Hart could be interesting and of course Hart/Austin.

WWE could do a lot with this series, that is if they can get all the parties involved in these feuds to be a part of the projects. nWo/Sting, Flair/Sting, Flair/Steamboat OMG!!!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I definitely think we'll get Taker/HBK rivalry DVD as they were throwing around ideas back in 2009 about doing a DVD on JUST the WM 25 match and build up lol.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> Wouldn't put it past them to release Angle v Lesnar as part of the Greatest Rivalries. Especially if the rumours WWE wanted to negotiate with Lesnar in a business capacity are true.
> 
> Just hope we don't get Batista v Booker T (think it was 2007 where Batista had like 6 PPVs in a row as the challenger and it just never seemed to end).


How about Cena vs. Orton and HHH vs. Orton?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> I've heard great things about Danielson/Homicide's lumberjack match from ROH: Stalemate. I have the DVD, just haven't gotten around to watching any of it yet.


I thought it was terrible personally. But Lumberjack matches usually suck.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

With Cena v Orton at least we'd get Summerslam 07, No Way Out 2008 and the I Quit match from 09 which were all above good. HHH v Orton has 2 LMS matches and that's about it. 

Though I get your point, Batista v Booker T wasn't the only feud to drag. Although I certainly don't recall them delivering anything close to No Way Out 2008 or No Mercy 2007


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

A Orton vs Cena or Triple H vs Orton series would give me cancer. Asides for the LMS match between Orton and Trips.

Orton vs Cena I quit was great, asides from the ending. Waaaaaay too anti climatic


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I want a Kanye Batista comp on blu ray.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Hart Vs. Michaels*

I'd love to see them rip on each other like their books given their animosity in the past, but unfortunately, they're going to hold back and play nice.



> That's a great deal.


Yeah, no kidding. I was happy to finally get WM XXVI at a great price!

- Vic


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I also think we should get Triple H / Rock dvd on the feud. Ladder match, Ironman, Last man standing. A feud that went for years and started when they were in the mid card fighting for the IC title in 1997/1998 and went onto main event PPV's in 2000/2001.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I love that idea, as it also would show us the only time HBK and Lesnar were ever in the ring together.


My prediction for Ladder Match II (quite a few repeats, everything non-Benoit not released on the previous set, not a big deal since the only one of his not on DVD is Starrcade '99):

FUCK A DOCUMENTARY, JUST GIVE US MATCHES WITH BUILDUP VIDEOS IF INCLUDED
Mankind vs. The Rock [Raw 2/15/1999]
Hardyz vs. Edge & Christian [Raw 9/25/2000] (first time on DVD)
Jeff Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam [SummerSlam 2001]
Eddie Guerrero & Tajiri vs. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin [Judgment Day 2003]
Christian vs. Rob Van Dam [Raw 9/29/2003]
MITB [WM 22]
MITB [WM 23]
Hardyz vs. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin [One Night Stand 2007]
MITB [WM 24]
Edge vs. Undertaker [One Night Stand 2008] (HD - first time on blu ray)
Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaes [No Mercy 2008] (HD - first time on blu ray)
MITB [WM 25]
Edge vs. Jeff Hardy [Extreme Rules 2009] (HD - first time on blu ray)
Jeff Hardy vs. CM Punk [SummerSlam 2009]
Christian vs. Shelton Benjamin [TLC 2009]
JeriShow vs. Triple H & Shawn Michaels [TLC 2009]
MITB [WM 26]
SmackDown MITB [MITB 2010] (HD - first time on blu ray)
Raw MITB [MITB 2010] (HD - first time on blu ray)
Sheamus vs. John Morrison [TLC 2010] (HD first time on blu ray)
Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio [TLC 2010] (HD - first time on blu ray)
Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio [Extreme Rules 2011]
Raw MITB [MITB 2011] (HD first time on blu ray)
SmackDown MITB [MITB 2011] (HD first time on blu ray)

I'd love off WM 10 and WM 2000 since they've each been put on DVD 4-5 times already. That's 24 matches to stuff onto two blu ray discs, which I know can be done.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Only one that you didn't have that I think will be on there is Lawler/Miz.

Still a really good list though and I'm positive I'd get it if it's that good.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I don't know if it's been mentioned, but apparently one of the rivalries talked about for the new Rivalries series is Jericho/Michaels. They've always hinted that their feud should be a DVD, and it looks like they plan on doing that.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Money in the Bank is shaping up to be the best PPV in a long time.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Michaels / Jericho sounds great I just hope they touch as well on their 2003 feud not just the 2008 one cause the 2003 one was also great.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Brye said:


> Only one that you didn't have that I think will be on there is Lawler/Miz.
> 
> Still a really good list though and I'm positive I'd get it if it's that good.


Completely forgot about it and a great addition.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Money In the Bank has an awesome card. Let's hope they don't fuck it up. I can't see Cm Punk leaving the company but I also can't see Cena leaving either. I guess Punk will lose than just take a 5 month vacation or something. That's the most realistic option I guess. I know he isn't going to any other company that's for sure.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Rock/Austin, Bret/Shawn... I think next will be Hunter/Foley or Hunter/Rock.

Then we have Michaels/Taker, but Undertaker will have to break character for this, so I'm unsure about it for the immediate future. Jericho/Michaels is the other one. Austin/Bret has to be done.

The matches may be reruns but the documentaries will be very good.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

These rivalry sets could be great. I'd like to get Trips/Rock, Trips/Austin, Trips/Foley, Trips/HBK. That would fulfill my HHH mark quota lol. Others I'd like to get would be Rock/Austin of course, Austin/McMahon, HBK/Taker, HBK/Jericho would be nice to watch again even if I don't hold it as highly as some. I'm drawing a blank here on what else they could do. Kurt/Lesnar would be alright I guess. Maybe Eddie/Rey and then for more modern ones Cena/Edge would be pretty cool. I'd also like to get HHH/Orton from 09 but not for the matches. Mostly so I could get the whole storyline in HQ because I loved it.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Reading the thread about Brock Lesnar's book got me in a mood to watch some Brock Lesnar, which got me in a good to watch some 2002 action, which finally brought me to SummerSlam 2002, so I decided to watch the whole show. First full viewing in years.

*Rey Mysterio vs. Kurt Angle*
Hands down, the greatest match under 10 minutes long...ever. This is the PERFECT opener. The action is fast from the very beginning and never lets up. What I loved about Angle is that he could go with guys of every size, including a much smaller opponent like Mysterio. Their styles go so well, to see a technical wrestler and high-flyer, it's really amazing. Such a fun match.

***3/4

*Ric Flair vs. Chris Jericho*
Such a conventional match, the definition of "going on second." Nothing terrible, yet nothing spectacular. The ending is pretty clever, Flair going over Jericho after Jericho had beaten Rock and Stone Cold just months earlier was such a disgrace even Flair himself was ashamed to go over. Decent match.

**1/2

*Edge vs. Eddie Guerrero*
Solid match with perfect psychology, some very good exchanges, and a good pace. If it weren't for the presence of Angle/Mysterio, this would have been a good opener, too. Eddie's work on Edge's arm is so perfectly vicious. Typically smart match from these two.

***1/4

*The Un-Americans vs. Booker T & Goldust*
Would have been better suited for RAW, but still damn entertaining. On paper, it looks like an anti-American heel team vs. an underdog comedy team, but when you think about it, this is Christian & Lance Storm vs. Booker T & Dustin Rhodes, which makes for four very talented performers. Damn good tag team match, simple formula, good action.

***

*Chris Benoit vs. Rob Van Dam*
Like Edge/Guerrero, this is just a legitimately smart match, with perfect psychology. Which doesn't make it completely entertaining, but still very respectable. The problem is that it like SO MANY RVD matches, it never switches into a higher gear. It starts slow, builds a little bit, but after 16 minutes, hasn't quite built to a head.

***1/4

*The Undertaker vs. Test*
After UT's reign as WWE Champion, and a couple of horrible matches with Austin and HHH in 2002, this was around the time that he became a guy who could carry a match, following the amazing triple-threat with Angle and Rock. Test was always a surprisingly good wrestler, but UT being his opponent was an even greater advantage. Two six-foot-five-plus, near 300 pounders moving non-stop for eight minutes, trading counters, power, and technique. Very entertaining big man match.

***

*Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H*
Still definitely one of my favorite matches. At first, it just looked like it might be a "street fight" to protect HBK's weaknesses, but once he did a flying crossbody in the first couple of minutes, everyone knew it was the old HBK. HHH played such a vicious heel, it was really sick. HBK and the commentators sold the back so perfectly to the poing that I was cringing, whether or not HBK was in serious pain. The weapon use was well-timed and not "garbagy". I did notice at one point HBK made a "hulking up" type of comeback, which just disregarded all the back work, but no matter, it came back eventually. 27 minutes flew by like nothing, the spots were great, and the finish was perfect. Even tody I'm bummed out when HHH retaliates. Not necessarily the classic I remember, but still one of my favorites.

****

*The Rock vs. Brock Lesnar*
WOW. I never would have thought that after 27 minutes of brutality between Shawn Michaels and Triple H that ANYONE could follow up. Luckily, there was some pointless segment between Howard Finkel, Trish Stratus, and Lillian Garcia that settled the crowd down nicely. This match never stopped. Rock came running, took it to Lesnar, Lesnar over-powered him, and controlled a lot of the action. What was great was that these two were so evenly matched and yet so different. WWE built them up as both being legitimately great athletes, yet their styles contrasted. Rock as a "sports entertaining," Lesnar as a former NCAA champion. These two did it all, and they did it less than 15 minutes. Power, technique, spots, interference from Heyman, told a story, I love how Rock always seemed to be a step behind Lesnar, but when he caught up, he caught up big time. The ending sequence was great, too, so that by the time Brock hit that F5, everyone knew it was over.

****


*Bonus match: Hollywood Hogan vs. Brock Lesnar*
Great addition here. Hogan put Lesnar over HUGE. He backed away from Lesnar, couldn't outpower him, and sold like crazy. Lesnar was completely relentless on Hogan, the action was always moving, and it felt like it could have been a "feel good" story if Hogan had won, which made it even more perfect when Lesnar just squeezed the hell out of Hogan. Fun TV match.

***1/4


All in all, still one of the greatest ppvs of all time. This has everything you could ever ask for in a PPV: a hot opener, a deep midcard, an old-fashioned tag match, a good big man match, a nodq grudge match, and a classic main event. Amazing show, recommended for everyone.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Money In the Bank has an awesome card. Let's hope they don't fuck it up. I can't see Cm Punk leaving the company but I also can't see Cena leaving either. I guess Punk will lose than just take a 5 month vacation or something. That's the most realistic option I guess. I know he isn't going to any other company that's for sure.


In addition to the usual wrestler injuries, Cena is suffering from bone spurs, a partially torn rotator cuff, torn thigh muscles, and dislocated hips.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

If this rivalry series is going to happen a few times they will probably get Orton/Cena out quick. Foley/Taker, Taker/Kane, Rock/Triple H, Jericho/HBK, HBK/Taker and Austin/Angle are the main ones I would want.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just watched Taker's match with Batista at Mania for the first time in a good while. I used to have it as Taker's third best Mania match, but it just moved up to number 2, passing Taker/HBK WM26. The match is just fucking boss. It's a really fun match to watch due to the pace and crowd, action was awesome, and there was so much substance in the match. It was about 17 minutes but it felt even less than that (and that's a good thing for those who don't know). Love the match. Probably the best Batista match too, although Batista/HHH Hell in a Cell gives this match a run for it's money.

I'm also going to give Cena/HBK from the same night a watch, and see if it holds up as well or even surpasses my previous watching of it. I always had Taker/Batista above it by a small amount, but I'll give it another watch and see if it surpasses that.

Edit: Just watched the video package for the Cena/HBK match... damn it got me pumped for the match.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Cena vs. HBK would be a tremendous comp if it includes all their tag matches, plus the highlight of WM23 shown the night of the London rematch.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I love that idea, as it also would show us the only time HBK and Lesnar were ever in the ring together.
> 
> 
> My prediction for Ladder Match II (quite a few repeats, everything non-Benoit not released on the previous set, not a big deal since the only one of his not on DVD is Starrcade '99):
> ...


This is an awesome list. I haven't seen Hardys/Benjamin & Haas since it aired. 

What WCW and ECW matches do you think they'll add or you would like to see? I want Benoit/Jarrett but I'm sure they won't add that for obvious reasons.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Money In the Bank has an awesome card. Let's hope they don't fuck it up. I can't see Cm Punk leaving the company but I also can't see Cena leaving either. I guess Punk will lose than just take a 5 month vacation or something. That's the most realistic option I guess. I know he isn't going to any other company that's for sure.


I'm even looking forward to Mark Henry v Big Show. The build up for that has been pretty badass. 

If Christian and Punk leave Chi-Town with the world titles it will be one of the greatest nights in IWC history.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Ownage™ said:


> *I'm even looking forward to Mark Henry v Big Show. The build up for that has been pretty badass. *
> 
> If Christian and Punk leave Chi-Town with the world titles it will be one of the greatest nights in IWC history.


I'm not excited about the match, but i'll admit, the buildup has been good for the match.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> Just watched Taker's match with Batista at Mania for the first time in a good while. I used to have it as Taker's third best Mania match, but it just moved up to number 2, passing Taker/HBK WM26. The match is just fucking boss. It's a really fun match to watch due to the pace and crowd, action was awesome, and there was so much substance in the match. It was about 17 minutes but it felt even less than that (and that's a good thing for those who don't know). Love the match. Probably the best Batista match too, although Batista/HHH Hell in a Cell gives this match a run for it's money.
> 
> I'm also going to give Cena/HBK from the same night a watch, and see if it holds up as well or even surpasses my previous watching of it. I always had Taker/Batista above it by a small amount, but I'll give it another watch and see if it surpasses that.
> 
> Edit: Just watched the video package for the Cena/HBK match... damn it got me pumped for the match.


Undertaker vs Batista voted as the match of the year in WWE.com back in 2007
great match.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Am I the only one who doesn't love Taker/Batista from Mania? I mean, it's good yeah, but I don't think it was anywhere near best of the year or even best on the card. I'd give it ***3/4 and Cena/HBK gets ****1/2. I liked their Last Man Standing match more.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah I think Batista/Taker is great but definitely not as good as Cena/Michaels. Despise the LMS though.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Batista/Taker is nowhere near Michaels/Cena level.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I liked Batista/Undertaker a lot, but still wouldn't put it above Cena/HBK on the same night, and nowhere near either of the HBK/Undertaker Wrestlemania matches.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Love Undertaker/Batista from WM, and would put that match, the LMS, Cyber Sunday and HIAC matches over BOTH Cena/HBK matches from WM and Raw.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

From what i see, Taker/Batista stole the show that night
and the crowd was into the match more than Cena/HBK


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Haven't seen both matches for ages but have both of them at 4 stars from WrestleMania 23. Batista/Undertaker was much better than I was expecting but definitely nowhere near the level of the 2 Undertaker/HBK matches from Wrestlemania 25 and 26.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm a Taker mark " to be clear "
but Taker vs HBK WM 26 is overrated , great match ? Yes 
but i put Taker vs Batista / Taker vs HHH WM 27 above Taker vs HBK from WM 26.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I have that (WM26) as the greatest WM match ever and second greatest match in the history of the company .


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

KingCal said:


> I have that (WM26) as the greatest WM match ever and second greatest match in the history of the company .



for me Taker/HBK match at WM25 was the greatest match in WM history


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Just took the old Wrestling Time Machine back to 97 for some ECW!

ECW Born To Be Wired 8/9/97 Review


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Watched Cena/HBK earlier, and Taker/Batista is clearly better than Cena/HBK. Cena/HBK dips to very boring levels mid-match and even though it got much better by the end, it didn't captivate me. It actually went down a peg from the last time I watched it... it makes me wonder if Cena/HBK from Raw in London would still hold up, as it's the match I always put on par with Taker/Batista.

But after the rewatch, I put HBK/Cena's match from Mania below all of Taker/Batista matches from 2007 (LMS, Cyber Sunday, and Hell in a Cell). It's still an excellent match, and a worthy main event, don't get me wrong, but not on the level of Taker/Batista from the same night as far as I'm concerned.

Edit: Seeing all these comparisons between Taker matches from Mania, here's my top 10 list of his WM Matches w/ star ratings:

1) vs. HBK WM25- *****
2) vs. Batista WM23- ****1/2
3) vs. HBK WM26- ****1/2
4) vs. Orton WM21- ****1/4
5) vs. Edge WM24- ****1/4
6) vs. HHH WM17- ****
7) vs. Kane WM14- ***3/4
8) vs. Flair WM18- ***3/4
9) vs. HHH WM27- ***1/2
10) vs. Diesel WM12- ***

Just a couple of things:

1) It's old news, but I'm not a fan of Taker/HHH WM27. It was fantastic storytelling, and fantastic selling by Taker, and that pretty much makes up the rating along with the crowd, but really it just doesn't do enough for me to warrant a higher rating. I've rewatched it since Mania, but yeah...

2) I really didn't know what rating to put for his match against Diesel, since it's been so long since I've seen it, but after the first 9 matches I listed, I remember the Diesel match was the only one that stuck out... I need to re-watch it to give it a proper rating.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just threw on WM 23, loving the MITB and I like how each guy got good time to shine.

I always overlook this WM and never really re-watch it but it's pretty solid if I recall. Lashley/Umaga any good? Remember nothing from it but I'm a huge Umaga mark.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

EBboy™ said:


> But after the rewatch, I put HBK/Cena's match from Mania below all of Taker/Batista matches from 2007 (LMS, Cyber Sunday, and Hell in a Cell). It's still an excellent match, and a worthy main event, don't get me wrong, but not on the level of Taker/Batista from the same night as far as I'm concerned.


Now I think about it I'd even put the Undertaker/Batista cage match from SD over the HBK/Cena WM match. Not the Raw match though.



Brye said:


> I always overlook this WM and never really re-watch it but it's pretty solid if I recall. Lashley/Umaga any good? Remember nothing from it but I'm a huge Umaga mark.


Lashley/Umaga is... not great, but not total shit (like Batista/Umaga... outside of the "Oooo, ooo, ooomaga!" chants ).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

umaga vs cena at the rumble is probably the defining cena match in my opinion. his true personal classic


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> umaga vs cena at the rumble is probably the defining cena match in my opinion. his true personal classic


Nah. Match is decent at best imo. Some really shitty parts too, and the ending is one of THE stupidest things ever. Right up there with Angle climbing the ropes for nothing else than to get kicked in the face at Vengeance 05 against HBK lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

redeadening said:


> umaga vs cena at the rumble is probably the defining cena match in my opinion. his true personal classic


Love that match and that PPV for that matter. Cena/Umaga feud was pretty epic as Umaga just destroyed him.

And ehh, at least it's better than the Batista match. Disappointing that Umaga's two WM matches are underwhelming. 

Edit: Damn Kennedy was awesome.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

How come? Sure taking the ring rope off is very unusual, but i guess it played into the sheer warlike state of the match. not to mention the selling was great (thanks to cena really breaking his ribs) and the general story and theme running through was pretty strong and played into the ending


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

KingCal said:


> Now I think about it I'd even put the Undertaker/Batista cage match from SD over the HBK/Cena WM match. Not the Raw match though.
> .


Actually I wouldn't put the cage match over the HBK/Cena WM match come to think of it, although it was a great match and effort considering Taker was injured.

Oh, and I loved the Cena/Umaga match. Either that or HBK/Cena Raw in London is Cena's best match ever for me, both I have at ****1/2.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Estrada used a METAL SPANNER to take apart the turnbuckle to expose the METAL PART of it for Umaga to use against Cena. Why? YOU HAVE A FUCKING METAL SPANNER. USE THAT YOU THICK FUCK!

Plus there is some more stuff I really don't like about it, just can't remember without looking up my review... and that takes effort .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Because using the turnbuckle would be more badass.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm mad we didn't get Undertaker vs. Umaga.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm more pissed we didn't get Undertaker/Eddie or a real feud and match between Undertaker/Benoit .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Now that I'm thinking of it, there are alot of feuds that I wish Umaga could've had. Give him a hardcore match again Batista and it would've been good. Umaga/Rey would've been epic, imo. Just from their exchange in Survivor Series '07 I could see them having an awesome match. An Umaga/HBK feud could've been great. Umaga/Angle if Angle had ever stayed around would've been nice. Umaga/Taker, Umaga/Show...damn 

I've still yet to see his matches with Punk (Strange cause I'm a huge fan of both guys) but probably because I've heard they're nothing special.








= Ratings


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

I thought Umaga/Cena from the Rumble was great, ****1/2 from me. Needs a rewatch though its been so long. Cena was on fire back then, and Umaga was no slouch either. Yeah, there are breaks in logic, but its wrestling, that can be expected.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

You know, this Taker/Batista/Cena/HBK talk has gotten me thinking...

... what are everyone's thoughts on Taker/Batista vs. Cena/HBK from NWO 07? I haven't watched it since then I think, but from what I remember it was a fun match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Excellent tag match. rarely see one like that nowadays


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

EBboy™ said:


> You know, this Taker/Batista/Cena/HBK talk has gotten me thinking...
> 
> ... what are everyone's thoughts on Taker/Batista vs. Cena/HBK from NWO 07? I haven't watched it since then I think, but from what I remember it was a fun match.


I was at that PPV, drunk out of my mind,but from what I can recall it was a really fun match. Thought it did a good job of setting up Mania


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> You know, this Taker/Batista/Cena/HBK talk has gotten me thinking...
> 
> ... what are everyone's thoughts on Taker/Batista vs. Cena/HBK from NWO 07? I haven't watched it since then I think, but from what I remember it was a fun match.


Very good match , non stop action.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I honestly think the NWO tag is probably the best WWE mastch of the year behind Cena/Umaga LMS (which does have its flaws but I think it's Cena's defining performance, even if I atcually preferred Umaga in the match) and Cena/HBK WM. One of the better tag matches WWE has ever put on. 

Umaga vs. Rey Mysterio makes me really excited/depressed.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I wasn't a big fan of that tag match. It had a weird pace where they'd hit a bunch of big moves, then it would slow way down into some random isolation period or something. Finish was beyond predictable too. Seen it twice, put it in the ***-***1/4 range.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Rated RKO vs. DX at New Year's Revolution '07 is a very good tag match too. Lots of intensity and blood by the end of that one.


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

Can anyone give me there thoughts on The Big Show: A Giants World DVD. I am thinking about buying it and want to know if it is a good watch.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

*Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Psychosis - Bash at the Beach 1996*
This might just be my favorite WCW Cruiserweight match EVER, it'd certainly be a Top 5 for me anyway. Sure, it's a spot-fest. But 99% of them are anyway. I don't really give a fuck when I know rightly going in that it's going to be a spotfest so I just go with the flow and enjoy the match. And enjoy it I did. The match starts out with them doing some 'proper wrestling' but after like 2 minutes they just say 'Fuck it!' and go nuts between some of Psychosis' crazy dives and Rey's never-ending goody-bag of hurricanrana's which all went along perfectly the batshit commentary consisting of Dusty being beyond conprehension and Tenay just constantly losing his shit. The finish was particularly neat too with Rey reversing a Splash Mountain Bomb in mid-air into another 'rana. This should do extremely well on my list, I'm definitely throwing this in my Top 20. 

*****1/2-****3/4*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Looking over the dvd releases this year makes me a happy person, so many great dvds coming out.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Since the NXT forum may as well not even exist, as they don't even have episode discussions, I figured I'd leave this here...

NXT 7/12 Review

This show has grown on me in the two episodes that I've watched. I'm glad I skipped all the nonsense.


----------



## WatchTheThrone (Jul 9, 2011)

Why isn't there a "Post a pic of your WWF/E DVD collection" on this board?


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

WatchTheThrone said:


> Why isn't there a "Post a pic of your WWF/E DVD collection" on this board?


Start one or post a pic here.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

DubC said:


> Looking over the dvd releases this year makes me a happy person, so many great dvds coming out.


Where can I find this list? Thanks.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

wwedvdnews.com


----------



## WatchTheThrone (Jul 9, 2011)

aaronsmith27 said:


> Start one or post a pic here.


Can't make a thread or post pics yet.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Steve Austin @steveaustinBSR said:


> WWE is going to do a final DVD story on my career in the ring. Very in depth look from start to finish. Im very much looking forward to it.
> 
> I want to hear questions from the fans. I will get an address for questions tomorrow. This will be the be all, end all DVD collection.


I own every Austin home video/DVD they've released. Looking forward to adding the final one to my collection.

Hope this doesn't count out a Rock/Austin set though.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Since nothing with Benoit would be included, if they added a bunch of his WCW stuff in the new set, I'd consider it. There's so much Stone Cold already out there idk what would be left off that would interest me.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> wwedvdnews.com


You da' man.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Hell in a Cell 2010*
The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan vs. John Morrison (Submissions Count Anywhere) - ***
John Cena vs. Wade Barrett- ***
Randy Orton vs. Sheamus (Hell in a Cell) - **3/4
Edge vs. Jack Swagger - **1/2
The Undertaker vs. Kane (Hell in a Cell) - **
Michelle McCool vs. Natalya – ½*

A PPV that didn't have any matches that were outstanding and a must see. The 2 cell matches were average, although Orton/Sheamus was definitely the better of the two. The triple threat was fun and the best match of the night, closely followed by the Cena/Barrett match.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.silvervision.co.uk/products/OMG-The-Top-50-Incidents-in-WWE-History-Blu-ray-2-Discs.html

i am pretty excited about this


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

The HBK\Bret dvd is a must buy on all parts. The interviews with them are going to be very interesting, now that they have madeup hopefully they can go all out. I wonder what the selection of matches are going to be? How many times have Bret & Shawn faced eachother anyways? Not many right? They will just target each one of there promos\matches I'd assume. Still, the greatest set of wrestlers and rivalry in WWE history to me and will definitely invest into it.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ Well, there's a ladder match somewhere in 92, WWF title in 92, I think there was another IC title match in 92 that's on My Journey, Iron Man match might cover the bulk, and of course SS 97.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

> Late last night Stone Cold Steve Austin announced that WWE will be producing a brand new DVD set on his career, and that he’s heavily involved too.
> 
> He broke the news on his Twitter account – steveaustinBSR. By the sounds of it this is to be a major project, bigger than the usual 3-Disc releases on WWE Superstars. This is also perhaps more insight into why “Austin/Rock: The Rivalry” was postponed.
> 
> ...


http://www.wwedvdnews.com/stone-cold-steve-austin-dvd-2011-2012/15339/

4 or 5 discs?  I guess he was just joking?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It should include the following:

Final Four
Bret vs. Austin III
Bret vs. Austin street fight
Bret vs. Austin in South Africa
Austin vs. Angle Oct 2001
Austin vs. Angle Jan 2002 (2002, not 2001)
WarGames '92 (fuck, just make one disc a best of the DA vs. Squadron feud)
Hollywood Blondes vs. Steamboat/Douglas, Flair/AA
Austin vs. Vader Dec 1996

NO MORE VENTURA COMMENTARY EDITS


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I definitely hope it includes Bret/Austin from Mania 13, because on my Bret Hart DVD, the audio is out of sync with the video for half of the match. Always annoys me, especially because it's my favorite match.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I remember Austin having a very good match with Jericho on Smackdown in either July/August 2001 for the Title. Unsure if its ever been on a set but wouldn't mind that as a rare match never talked about.

Agree on there being a disc of DA v Sting's Squadron, 1992 WCW was awesome and Austin was in numerous tags and a few singles matches (one v Steamboat stands out).


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Just watching a couple of EC on Iron Will (thats Satans Prison to you guys on the other side of the pond) and if you look closely its funny to see The Fink singing along to the Evolution theme.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I want Austin/HHH vs Benoit/Jericho on DVD. 

Just one time WWE should make exception to the Benoit amendment. :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Brye did you get around to watching the Final Conflict 1983 tag yet?

If not, WATCH IT DAMMIT


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:argh:

Vengeance & Survivor Series '03 came in the mail on DVD the other day so I got a little side tracked but I'll get on that.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Brye said:


> :argh:
> 
> Vengeance & Survivor Series '03 came in the mail on DVD the other day so I got a little side tracked but I'll get on that.


Watch Eddie/Benoit, Mysterio/Kidman v WGTT and the triple threat from Vengeance then get to the tag match ya bastard 

In all seriousness Vengeance 2003 is a stellar PPV from memory and Survivor Series has a great 5 on 5 match from Raw, can't recall anything else noteworthy from memory


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Taker vs. Cena


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I definitely hope it includes Bret/Austin from Mania 13, because on my Bret Hart DVD, the audio is out of sync with the video for half of the match. Always annoys me, especially because it's my favorite match.


It should also include the buildup video. I'd be ecstatic since I'd have no reason to keep my WM Anthology Vol. 3 set anymore.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Taker vs. Cena


Agreed, great great match. ***3/4, and really helped give Cena that first push up to the main event that Angle and then eventually the fans finished.

Cena is an interesting case, because no one superstar really pushed him to the top and put him over like say... Triple H did for Batista. At the time he was being pushed up in 2004-2005, the fans were really behind him, and that's kind of how it went with him. By early 06 after Batista was injured, he was the top guy in the company.

I mean you could maybe say Taker put over Cena and made him more noticeable in 2003... and he even put him over after his first match with Angle. He really wasn't the sole reason for Cena's rise to stardom. Angle as well in 03 really helped catapult Cena up, and also going back to Cena's first match, Angle was his opponent that made him look like a million bucks. I would say it was between Taker, Angle, and the fans that really made Cena as big as he is today.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Watched HIAC 09 last night and thought it was pretty good. I enjoyed every match, skipped the divas match though. Punk/Taker was solid, Ziggler/Morrison was really good and picked up towards the end, even getting a "this is awesome" chant from the crowd, the Tag match between Show/Jericho and Batista/Rey was fun, Orton/Cena was good too. Still need to watch the DX/Legacy match, but I was pleasantly surprised with the show.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*'Ravishing' Rick Rude v Ricky 'The Dragon' Steamboat, 30 Minute Ironman Match, WCW Beach Blast 20/06/1992*

Rewatching this as part of a project on another forum to see if it holds up and by god almighty did it hold up. Rude's selling in this is nothing short of phenomenal, the inability to do his famed pose, trying to reach the rope with his left arm but pulling back due to the strain on the ribs. Even takes time to sell it during spells on offence and the way he strategised in reclaiming the advantage from Steamboat was terrific, in particular I dug the intended DQ in order to pick up a quick fall straight after.

Steamboat himself was terrific. First in kicking Rude's ass for 9 minutes straight after he insulted his son before selling extremely well, I always love some of his exaggerated flops after the impact of a move, a lost art in 2011 wrestling. Enjoyed the duel tombstone spot and always dug Rude getting his leg on the ropes after a spell of Steamboat offence, it was timed just at the right moment in generating a 'FUCK YOU RUDE' reaction from the crowd in this prick messing up Steamboat's plan by not lieing down like the bitch they thought he was. Also enjoyed Rude employing the sleeper after the rest of his offence seemed futile against Steamboat and he capitalised on exhaustion, some nice teases during the sleeper of Steamboat passing out. Also dug both men collapsing into pins the more the match goes on to sell the beating they've taken, again so simple but so brilliant in showing the struggle both men are in.

Comfortably the best Ironman match for me.

*****1/2*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I definitely hope it includes Bret/Austin from Mania 13, because on my Bret Hart DVD, the audio is out of sync with the video for half of the match. Always annoys me, especially because it's my favorite match.


Glad to know I'm not the only one that has that problem.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Vengeance 2003

*Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit* - ****
Really strong match, these two always worked well together. Loved Eddie's antics with the ref. :lmao

*Billy Gunn vs Jamie Noble - **1/2*
:lmao at the concept of this match with Noble being creepy as fuck. Not a bad match though, neither guy is a slouch in the ring and I've always liked Noble.

Barroom Brawl - N/A
Some funny stuff but it didn't really make much sense. APA were a really fun team though.
*
Mysterio & Kidman vs Worlds Greatest Tag Team - *****
Another great match. Kidman's SSP is so sloppy but it looks really cool. Damn good fast paced action in this match.
*
Sable vs Stephanie McMahon - 1/2**
Well they both looked pretty good but the match wasn't so much. A-Train was so damn hairy.

*John Cena vs The Undertaker - ***1/2 - ***3/4*
One of the matches that made Cena who he is today and Taker made him look great.

*Vince McMahon vs Zack Gowen - ?*
Skipped it after I saw it was 24 minutes worth of the DVD

*Kurt Angle vs Brock Lesnar vs Big Show - ***1/2*
Loved most of the spots in this match. Lesnar's powerbomb to Show was ridiculous and Angle had a nice Angle Slam through the table. I liked the way Angle and Lesnar took out Big Show to face each other, only for Show to get right back in. Good match, but there was better in the very strong undercard of the show.

*Overall: 8/10*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Did you ever see Noble's run in ROH Brye?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Watch the end of McMahon/Gowen. Vince gets busted open hardway from a chairshot and it is sick!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, that was actually pretty sick. Cut was on the back of his head if I remember correctly.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Did you ever see Noble's run in ROH Brye?


I've seen the four way he's in from Redemption, a tag match with Spanky from Punk: The Final Chapter and his match against Danielson. It was pretty awesome seeing him get good time and such.

And I'll give that a look in a second haha.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

His run was pretty great I thought. Watch his stuff with Roderick Strong, he elevated Strong's game big time.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

While we're on the Gibson subject, also watch these:

vs. Homicide (The Future Is Now)
vs. Black Tiger (Manhattan Mayhem)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I feel like I watched Gibson/Strong a long time ago but I gotta give it another look and I'll check out the Cide and Black Tiger ones too. (Y)

I must say I did find his WWE gimmick funny, just knew he wasn't gonna make it out of the CW division. Holy shit at that powerbomb he took from Sheamus.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Bragging Rights*
Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan - ***3/4
Team Smackdown vs. Team RAW (Bragging Rights Match) - ***
Goldust vs. Ted DiBiase - **
John Cena/David Otunga vs. Cody Rhodes/Drew McIntyre - *1/4
Randy Orton vs. Wade Barrett - *
Kane vs. The Undertaker (Buried Alive Match) – ½*
Layla vs. Natalya – ¼*

Defintely was expecting more from this match. Both of the main events were shocking and very disappointing. Ziggler/Bryan was brilliant and one of the best matches of the year. The Bragging Rights match was good but besides these two matches there was very little to get excited about.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ethan619 said:


> *Bragging Rights*
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan - ***3/4
> Team Smackdown vs. Team RAW (Bragging Rights Match) - ***
> Goldust vs. Ted DiBiase - **
> ...


Ive never seen this ppv but it looks quite awful.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Shaun_27 said:


> Ive never seen this ppv but it looks quite awful.


It was pretty bad. Besides the amazing Ziggler/Bryan match and the SD vs Raw match which was decent enough, everything was pretty terrible.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I finished the Rey Mysterio DVD...

PINFALL Magazine Review: Rey Mysterio: Life of a Masked Man


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

What are your guys thoughts and reviews on Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker in your house ground zero 1997? I was watching it the other day and thought it was a very interesting match, particularly the multiple ref swaps throughout the match and everything that was going on. Solid match.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's not much of a great match in terms of workrate and storytelling but it's a whole bunch of fun.*


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks good.

Also, a little note from Austin's new DVD, it's said that he's helping produce it. Don't know what that means, but sounds interesting.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The last DVD set to really have a hands-on input from its star was Bret's set.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I was just thinking a couple of weeks ago that I would like to see an Austin documentary DVD. And then BAM. They're making one. Off to think about how awesome it would be to become rich...


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Release date of new Austin set?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Jaysin said:


> Release date of new Austin set?


Sometime this Holiday Season I believe.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KingCal said:


> I was just thinking a couple of weeks ago that I would like to see an Austin documentary DVD. And then BAM. They're making one. Off to think about how awesome it would be to become rich...


While you're at it you should think about having skin that doesn't start on fire like a Vampire the second you go outside.

Anyways, since i'm slowly getting back into the product have their been any steller PPV's in the last 9-10 months?


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> The last DVD set to really have a hands-on input from its star was Bret's set.


What about Chris Jericho's, didn't he called the shots for the matches as long as there is no Benoit?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> The last DVD set to really have a hands-on input from its star was Bret's set.


Both Jericho and Edge hand picked the matches for their sets as well. Do you really think WWE would have included a three minute Sunday Night Heat match against Mr Perfect on Edge's DVD?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

McQueen said:


> While you're at it you should think about having skin that doesn't start on fire like a Vampire the second you go outside.
> 
> Anyways, since i'm slowly getting back into the product have their been any steller PPV's in the last 9-10 months?


I thought TLC 2010 was pretty good. Swagger/Ziggler/Kofi Ladder Match, Morrison/Sheamus Ladder Match, Divas Table Match and Kane/Edge/Mysterio/Del Rio TLC Match are all solid.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not really a big fan of ladder/TLC matches but maybe i'll check that out. Been hearing a lot of good things about the Morrison/Sheamus match, hate Morrison with a passion but Sheamus is awesome.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

There are some decent singles matches on the first half of Survivor Series 2010. Bryan/DiBiase, Morrison/Sheamus and Ziggler/Kaval.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> Both Jericho and Edge hand picked the matches for their sets as well. Do you really think WWE would have included a three minute Sunday Night Heat match against Mr Perfect on Edge's DVD?


Bret was stingier about his DVD than Jericho.

And yes, I do imagine WWE randomly selecting a meaningless Heat match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'm not really a big fan of ladder/TLC matches but maybe i'll check that out. Been hearing a lot of good things about the Morrison/Sheamus match, hate Morrison with a passion but Sheamus is awesome.


Elimination Chamber '11 is pretty solid. Got two really good EC matches and a very solid Miz/Lawler match. Survivor Series is good besides the main events which is a bit of a disappointment but Bryan/Ted, 5 vs 5, Ziggler/Kaval and Morrison/Sheamus were all pretty good.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

How were Royal Rumble 2006, Backlash 2006, Unforgiven 2008 and Wrestlemania 26 jus found them all on ebay for 25 dollars


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KYSeahawks said:


> How were Royal Rumble 2006, Backlash 2006, Unforgiven 2008 and Wrestlemania 26 jus found them all on ebay for 25 dollars


Royal Rumble '06 isn't that good besides the actual Rumble match and the CW match. The two main events were just okay and the format of the show (Rumble in the middle of the card) was lame.

Backlash is a great show. Main event triple threat is epic, Benjamin/RVD is awesome, The HBK & God vs Vince & Shane match is good. Carlito/Masters is a surprising opener too.

Never seen Unforgiven besides the SD scramble which wasn't too bad. Ending is stupid though.

WrestleMania is pretty damn good. HBK/Undertaker is amazing, Batista/Cena is really good, solid MITB, solid Edge/Jericho which could've been a bit better, Tag title match and Punk/Rey were great with the time they got. Hart/Vince is bad though. Decent stuff from HHH/Sheamus and Orton/Cody/Ted as well.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I think the only noteworthy thing about RR 2006 is seeing HHH and Rey collide.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I was a fan of them being in the match the entire time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What was on the RR '06 card?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Edge/Cena
Henry/Angle
RR
Divas
CW 6 way

oh and JBL/Boogey


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck, i'm getting that for JBL vs The Boogeyman


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> What was on the RR '06 card?





Brye said:


> Edge/Cena
> Henry/Angle
> RR
> Divas
> ...


Bah, should have made the lazy bastard look himself .

Show sucked aside from the CW match and RR match, and they were average too. But it was the start of a great year for SD at least .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll cut you Kingcal.

I was just thinking that was the rumble with Cena/Umaga but that was 2007 wasn't it.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Watching Mania 21, Rey vs Guerrero was really good. I had to pause out of the money in the bank match because JR just made a shit hot pun

(of Edge and Christian slamming ladders into Kane from opposite sides It wasn't a con-chair-to, but it was a ladder-uet!

:lmao

okay Benoit in the first MiTB has pretty much scarred me.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Benoit MADE that match. Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful selling.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Summerslam 2005*
The Undertaker vs. Randy Orton - ***1/2
Hulk Hogan vs. Shawn Michaels - ***1/4
Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero (Ladder Match) - ***
John Cena vs. Chris Jericho - **1/2
Edge vs. Matt Hardy - **
Batista vs. JBL (No Holds Barred) - **
Kurt Angle vs. Eugene - *
Chris Benoit vs. Orlando Jordan – ¼*

Great card but didn't quite live up to the expectations I had. Orton/Taker was very good and I enjoyed it a lot. Michaels/Hogan was much better than I was expecting. Michaels selling during the match is funny and the match overall turned out to be good. Couldn't get into Cena/Jericho at all. Thought Jericho dominated way to much of the match and then Cena suddenly won, although the ending was well done. The ladder match is good but has a lot of botches which stops it from being great.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

McQueen said:


> While you're at it you should think about having skin that doesn't start on fire like a Vampire the second you go outside.
> 
> Anyways, since i'm slowly getting back into the product have their been any steller PPV's in the last 9-10 months?


To answer your question simply, no. There's been a lot of solid ppvs but nothing standout if you ask me. If I had to pick a best one so far this year, I'd probably say Extreme Rules. Pretty solid card top to bottom bar the awful Country Whipping Match. Orton/Punk, Cody/Rey, Christian/Del Rio, and the Triple Threat Cage Match are all ***+


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Just finished watching Eddies "Cheating Death, Stealing Life" documentary for the first time in years. I miss him more than anyone, such a great wrestler, and a genuine guy. Even admit I got a little teared up throughout some of it, I'll never forget the day of his passing when I saw it on the news, I didn't want to believe it. His death shocked me more than anyone else's, including Benoits'. There will def never be another Eddie, arguably one of the very few absolute complete package of what a wrestler should be. He is sorely missed.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Watched Over The Limit yesterday and besides Orton/Christian it was average. Speaking of average the Miz/Cena match was hilarious. Cena gets his ass kicked for twenty three minutes and then wins in less than two. Truth/Mysterio wasn't bad either by the way.

Orton/Christian - ***3/4
Truth/Mysterio - **1/2


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Called Daniel Bryan winning MITB last year btw in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^link


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I'll try to find it lol. It was somewhere between August and October.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Spoiler free star ratings of MITB? I got called in at 9pm to do a night shift when it's the only PPV I've cared about in the past 5 years apart from maybe one or two shows.


----------



## JasperSmerth (Jun 22, 2011)

Smackdown MiTB: ***3/4
Great opener. Nothing to over-the-top spot-wise though.

Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella: DUD
Ergh. Next.

Big Show vs Mark Henry: **1/4
Better than expected. Pretty decent big man match.

RAW MiTB: ***1/2
Good match let down by lots of botches. Some epic spots though.

Christian vs Randy Orton: ***1/2
Not as good as their other bouts and the ending was really crappy.

CM Punk vs John Cena: *****
Fuck Richards/Edwards. This is your MoTY. Best match of Cena's career and possibly Punk's too.

All in all, an epic PPV let down only from a overall 10/10 by the diva's match and the disappointing ending to the Orton/Christian match.

Overall rating: 9/10


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Well I called Daniel Bryan winning in my post a few days ago, for anyone who needs a link just ask!  

1st Money in the Bank Review on the streets!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SD MITB- ****
Kelly Kelly/Brie- ... didn't watch
Show/Henry- *** (great for the two men involved)
Raw MITB- ***1/2
Orton/Christian- ***1/4
Punk/Cena- ****1/2 (MOTYC, tied for me between this and Orton/Christian OTL. The reason I don't have it at ****3/4 or even ***** is because of the many botches.)

Overall great night. Show/Henry delivered, the MITB matches were fun, Orton/Christian, while their worst match, was still good, and Christian winning the title was awesome (despite how he won it) and Punk winning and leaving after an epic match with Cena... amazing stuff.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Didn't think MITB was like the best PPV in years or anything, but it was damn sure enjoyable.

Smackdown MITB - ***1/4
_Went a little long, didn't have a ton of crazy spots, but a very good opener and a great way to maybe open up some new feuds/storylines on Smackdown, which they desperately need. I did find large portions of the match to be a bit predictable though, besides the winner._

Kelly/Bella - N/A
_Watched but didn't care._

Show/Henry - N/A
_Wasn't paying enough attention to rate, but it was solid for a big man match and there was actual psychology. Henry's on a roll._

Raw MITB - ***3/4
_Pretty much the opposite of the Smackdown version. Fast paced, cool spots, heaps of unpredictability, but was kinda short. Really enjoyed it though._

Orton/Christian - ***1/4
_They really can't have a bad match, the ending kinda hurt it though. Their two other PPV matches are better but this was pretty good. Postmatch stuff was cool, but Smackdown winner should've totally cashed in._

Cena/Punk - ****1/2
_EPICNESS._

*Ring of Honor reigns supreme in Chicago on this night.*


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

SD MITB **** (Entertaining match with some awesome spots. Only thing that annoyed me was there only being 2 men in the ring for 95% of the match.)
Henry/Show **1/2 (As good as it could have been. Kept me entertained.)
Raw MITB ***1/2 (Not quite as good as Smackdown's for the second year running but couldn't take my eyes off the screen none the less. Fun match.)
Orton/Christian ***1/2 (Fast paced match. Good story behind it too.)
Cena/Punk ****3/4 (Few botches and got a bit repetitive in small periods but other than that, flawless storytelling, drama, and emotion.)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Smackdown MITB - ***3/4 - I liked the way this match was more than I expected. Honestly didn't think Bryan would win but I'm glad he did. Some nice spots but I thought overall it was just a really good match.

Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella - Average divas match.

Mark Henry vs Big Show - **1/4 - Good domination by Henry, he's such an awesome heel.

Raw MITB - ***1/2 - Didn't like it as much as SD, but still a really strong match. I love how these MITBs don't really feel that repetitive to the previous ones with new spots each year. Meh at Del Rio winning and I'm glad to see how big of a pop Miz got when he came back.

Randy Orton vs Christian - ***1/2 - Yet another good Orton/Christian match but not up to par with the rest. The ending was a good way to continue the feud and keep Orton looking strong.

John Cena vs CM Punk - ****1/2 - Wow, this match had it all. The emotion, the ring work, the storytelling. Just fucking awesome. The crowd was great. One of Cena's best wrestled matches and my god this delivered just as I was hoping. Punk kicking out of the AA was epic. Great ending as well and :lmao at Del Rio getting owned.

Overall this show delivered and was one of the best PPVs I've seen in a long, long time. Fucking awesome.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brye said:


> Punk kicking out of the AA was epic.


And if that's not good enough, he kicked out of two 

I was truly shocked though when he kicked out of the second one.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

John Cena vs. CM Punk - four. would have been five if Punk tapped out clean


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That was Punk's best WWE match for sure. I will have ratings after I buy the DVD because I wasn't able to see everything but I saw enough to know this PPV was awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Still can't believe how epic Punk/Cena was. Awesome to be able to say Punk is a 4x champion too.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

*WWE Presents: Money In The Bank 2011*

*SmackDown MITB Ladder Match* - Various Participants - ******
*Diva's Championship Match* - Kelly Kelly (c) vs. Brie Bella - ***1/4*
*Singles Match* - The Big Show vs. Mark Henry - ***3/4*
*RAW MITB Ladder Match* - Various Participants - ****3/4*
*World Heavyweight Championship Match* - Randy Orton (c) vs. Christian - ****3/4*
*WWE Championship Match* - John Cena (c) vs. CM Punk - *****3/4*


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

*Money in The Bank 2011 Ratings*

SD MITB - ****1/4
Divas Match - Who cares
Mark Henry/Big Show - **
Raw MITB - ***1/4
Randy Orton/Christian - ***3/4
John Cena/CM Punk ****1/2


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Cena/Punk was ****3/4 at the least imo, I could easily see a case for it being *****.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The botches, whilst not incredibly stand-out (maybe besides the one that nearly destroyed Cena's knee), stop it from being 5*. 4 1/2* is probably around what I'd have it at. Fantastic match, not perfect. It is a shame the botches happened though as the rest of the match was fantastic. I preferred the Smackdown MITB although both impressed me. Also enjoyed Orton/Christian.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Easily the best PPV of the year although I did think it was a little underwhelming but still great.

Danielson winning MITB was a real shocker. Babyfaces dont normally win it and he's been in a rut of sorts since he moved to SD. Fucking awesome stuff that he won though but I have a really sour feeling that he'll be the first to lose and they'll do it in a shitty way where he comes off as a dork rather than a sympathetic babyface. Match was good, felt really long for a MITB match. Wasn't high on spots but the ones they did were all good. The powerbomb spot through the ladder looked immense and it was a clever little way of writing Sin Cara out of the match. Thought for sure that Sheamus would win but they started doing big spots with him and I started doubting it and by the end I didn't have a clue as they didn't really protect anyone bar Kane in the match.

Skipped the Divas match.

Henry vs Show was an enjoyable little match. Surprised how easily Henry won.

Raw MITB was the worst one to date I thought. Lacking big spots but unlike the SD one the action and drama didn't make up for it. Del Rio was the clear winner and it became more and more obvious as the match went on and he would just sit on the outside all match. Bourne's SSP looked incredible and he really stood out as the soundest worker in the match by far. There were loads of botches too and given the environment it was kinda uneasing to watch. Not sure how much of a work Miz's injury was. Didn't look horrific on the replay but he sold it like a fucking champ and I totally brought it if it was a work. From that point it felt like a load of poor inexperienced workers with barely any experience in ladder matches between them trying to dangerous stuff that they weren't familiar with. I cringed so hard when Swagger and Truth went for the spot that destroyed Mercury's face, even more so when Truth botched the first part. Swagger took a really nasty fall off the ladder with Kofi too. Finish looked really nasty with Rey taking that fall but having to cover his face the whole time. Del Rio had a really nasty gash on his stomach too. Del Rio ripping the mask off was a pretty good spot though I thought. Miz running back out and climbing the ladder all one leg was the highlight. Got a massive pop too and when the turn him babyface I think he'll work really well in that role. Interesting how much the crowd didn't want Rey to win too.

Christian/Orton was good too but kinda underwhelming. Finish was good but the way they played it out wasn't. Felt really rushed and lazy with Orton snapping just because Christian spat in his face and getting DQ'd on a fucking low blow. Could have at least got DQ'd for something viscous like a chair shot or not breaking in the corner. Disappointed it just ended with Christian winning the belt but I kinda expected it after Danielson won the MITB rather than Sheamus. I hope they still do the 3 way at Summerslam. Seems like Sheamus might turn babyface but then if Orton gets the title back he's literally got nobody credible to face for the title. Christian getting a proper run and facing Sheamus and Danielson would be awesome whilst Orton maybe feuds with someone like Jericho.

Punk/Cena was great. No doubt about that. I'm really glad it got loads of time too and it felt fresh for a WWE title match to go over 30 minutes. There was some awkward stuff in there that I think did stop the match being even better as in it stopped it being a classic and ended up being just a fucking great match. Punk's suicide dive looked amazing, one of the best I've seen that didn't look really dangerous. The suplex to the floor looked awesome. I despise when Indy guys do that spot and it turns into a double suplex and I've always wanted them to just take a flat suplex bump. First time I think I've ever seen someone do that not in a tacky hardcore environment. Cabana at ringside was glorious. Ace Steel was there too. There was an awesome moment early on when a fan on the other side had one of them jewish "We love Colt" shirts on and you could see him getting Cabana's attention and then being noticed. Shame the hard cam was facing the other side. It did however pick up that insane Cena lookalike. Atmosphere during the entrances was immense. Cena had some great points selling the near falls and really worked the whole do or die angle to a tee. Having a long match kinda hurt it at points but again as in stopped it being a 10/10 to just a 9/10. Liked Vince and Laurinatus coming out and teasing a screwjob finish. Cena stopping them and flooring Laurinatus was awesome and like Mike I liked how it tied into the finish and kinda cost Cena. Only just this second realised that Cena is now supposedly fired. Can't recall the announcers ever bringing that up actually. The Vince run in could have done with coming earlier though so they could build up an epic finishing stretch. Finish felt a little teeny bit anti climatic after that spot. Not sure right now but I dont think I'm a fan of the post match. Del Rio looked like a geek and Punk actually leaving with the belt opens up a whole ton of potential booking wormholes that might ruin where the angle goes. Supposedly Punk's left, there's no WWE title anymore and Cena's fired. Not sure if anyone is buying most of that. Vince calling Del Rio out on the headset was a cool touch so that Punk didn't know what was happening. Wouldn't call it MOTY but certainly WWE MOTY so far. Incredible atmosphere and a match that felt like a main event.

***1/2 for the SD MITB and ****1/4+ for Cena/Punk.*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

SD MITB: ****
DIVAS: *
Show/Henry: **
RAW MITB: ***1/4
Christian/Orton: ***1/4
Punk/Cena: ****1/2

Punk vs. Cena is my Match of the Year now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Called Daniel Bryan winning MITB last year btw in this thread somewhere.


*I actually remember it. Remember it more as fantasy booking than a genuine prediction although it did come when Danielson was pretty hot at the time.

I really think Christian is gonna get a proper title run this time too. I can still see them doing the 3 way with Sheamus at Summerslam and then going towards a Christian/Sheamus feud with Sheamus turning babyface and then a Christian/Danielson program around MITB. Orton can drop out of the title picture for a while and feud with Henry as they've been building him really strong and then possibly a program with Jericho if/when he comes back.*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Sheamus was fantastic, although he did actually look concerned for a moment for Sin Cara - like he'd actually fucked him up; made it more impressive.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sheamus is a great example of why young guys shouldn't be rushed onto the main roster and straight into the main event. Remember how average he looked when he first beat Cena at TLC compared to how he looks now. Fortunately with Sheamus he seems to have been lucky enough to survive that period and he's still booked quite strong now that he can fucking work. Sucks that guys like Masters and McIntyre didn't get that kind of luck and look at them now.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Brye said:


> Smackdown MITB - ***3/4 - I liked the way this match was more than I expected. Honestly didn't think Bryan would win but I'm glad he did. Some nice spots but I thought overall it was just a really good match.
> 
> Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella - Average divas match.
> 
> ...


Pretty much this.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Seabs said:


> *Sheamus is a great example of why young guys shouldn't be rushed onto the main roster and straight into the main event. Remember how average he looked when he first beat Cena at TLC compared to how he looks now. Fortunately with Sheamus he seems to have been lucky enough to survive that period and he's still booked quite strong now that he can fucking work. Sucks that guys like Masters and McIntyre didn't get that kind of luck and look at them now.*


From the moment Sheamus won the WWE title from Cena at TLC I said that the best thing that could happen to him was to drop the belt. And I was right. He dropped the belt, and went in to a big feud with HHH at WM (and beyond). Then he won the title again (still too soon) and did fuck all, then lost it again and has been doing well every since. I just wonder if those title wins were necessary in his push or not; would he have been seen as "credible" enough for HHH at WM without first holding the belt? I dunno, I'm rambling. Again. On two different forums. About two different things. LOL. MITB was awesome overall. Yeah.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I think the first title reign when he beat Cena in the tables match was great for establishing him as a star. I don't have a problem with that title win. The second reign was a year ago and I don't remember a single thing of it.*


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

His second title run was during the original Nexus angle so he never had a chance .


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, totally forgot Sheamus even had a 2nd title run...


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Too many botches and a bit of shitty selling stops it from being the full 5.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I had a bit of a glitchy stream so I mostly heard the Punk/Cena match but from what I saw I really enjoyed it. Seemed like Cena just upped and stop selling his knee towards then end though.

I love Sheamus, he might be my favorite guy in WWE right now that hasn't come out of the American Indy scene (Punk, Danielson)


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Just some thoughts on MITB:

The crowd was fantastic, first off. It helped that each match was at least good (not counting the divas here, but then again when do they ever matter... although to be fair, Kelly took a pretty brutal move to the outside). Even Mark Henry/Big Show was a pretty good match. Both MITB's were very good; I would not say they were amongst the best of the MITB matches ever though, as each had their own set of problems. The Smackdown MITB was the better one, but it took too long, imo, before people actually started trying to climb the ladders and win it! Oh and the RAW one... it just painted the roster like a bunch of nimrods. Trying to climb the tiny ladders (several times!), Swagger wrestling a ladder away from someone only to throw it in the corner, Bourne climbing a ladder outside of the ring and reaching for the contract... ugh. Still, both were very entertaining matches, and I am perfectly fine with both winners. I am a fan of ADR (even though I wish he were a bit more over) and Daniel Bryan winning was a shocker! I thought for sure it would've been Seamus or Barrett. I'm glad he won, and I hope this means he gets a bit of a push, but I honestly would not be surprised if he were the first to cash in and lose.

Christian/Orton was also a very good match, probably my personal favorite between them. I kind of wish the feud would end but hey, Christian won, so I can't complain too much. And I guess Seamus/Orton/Christian at SS was inevitable. Oh, and I love how the Spanish announce table now-sold two RKO's. Someone's about to get released.

CM Punk/Cena... wow. That was fantastic. Cena's best match in a long time, and pretty much his first very good one in almost two years. I wouldn't say it was 5 stars by any means, but damn was it a great match nonetheless. I'd say it may even be Cena's best match ever, aside from perhaps the LMS match with Umaga. And Punk won (relatively) clean, too. Also I thought it was weird the commentators kept trying to make it out as if Cena hurt his knee when it didn't look like that at all. Not to mention he wasn't selling it. I'm not sure who's fault that was (the commentators or Cena) but it was off.

Speaking of the commentators, Booker was hilarious last night and King was distractingly bad. 

But anyway, my ratings would probably be something like:
SD MITB - ***1/2
Divas - lolno
Henry/Show - **1/2
RAW MITB - ***
Christian/Orton - ***1/2
CM Punk/Cena - ****1/4

Overall that was a great show.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Wow, totally forgot Sheamus even had a 2nd title run...


It was when the original Nexus was running RAW and scaring the shit out of him and everyone else.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Tbh, I didn't see the point of Cena bothering to sell the knee in the first place.

MITB 2011

SD MITB - ***1/4
Bella/Kelly - N/A
Henry/Show - 3/4*
RAW MITB - ***1/2
Orton/Christian - ***1/2
Cena/Punk - ****1/2 

Won't go higher on any of them but this is the only show I've cared about in the past few years and you can throw Mania's into the equation. Cena/Punk is the best Main Event in the past 8 years (if you really think about it) You could argue Michaels/Taker 2 is better, well see till the love of the match has died down.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just rewatched Cena/Punk and the SD MITB and goddamn this is a show I guarantee I'm buying on DVD. Slater and Gabriel both had some cool spots that I think helped people notice them a little. Sheamus was fucking awesome, Bryan and Rhodes were great and Barrett & Kane did solid as well. As for Punk/Cena, still love it just as much on the second watch. It go an awesome amount of time. I was almnost positive they were going to throw a filler segment in but I was pumped when they didn't. Cena had one of the best matches of his career and Punk was amazing. The crowd couldn't have been better and the ending was epic and had one of those 90's like endings involving Vince and controversy.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

SD MITB - ****
RAW MITB - ***1/4
Randy Orton vs. Christian - ***
John Cena vs. CM Punk - the greatest main event during my 8 or so years watching wrestling. Fuck putting a star rating on it.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

McQueen said:


> I had a bit of a glitchy stream so I mostly heard the Punk/Cena match but from what I saw I really enjoyed it. Seemed like Cena just upped and stop selling his knee towards then end though.
> 
> I love Sheamus, he might be my favorite guy in WWE right now that hasn't come out of the American Indy scene (Punk, Danielson)


I thought the knee injury was legit. Seemed like he was trying to shake it off, rather than sell it properly.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> It was when the original Nexus was running RAW and scaring the shit out of him and everyone else.


Ah, that's probably why I forgot about it.



Word said:


> Tbh, I didn't see the point of Cena bothering to sell the knee in the first place.


Agreed. Seemed like an unplanned injury.

I see myself buying this dvd next month.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Seems silly to me if you legit hurt your leg in the match to completely ignore it.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Cena/Punk was awesome. Amazing atmosphere, great nearfalls and drama, and the perfect outcome. I can only imagine how sick it would've been if I didn't already know the result. The botches hurt it a bit too. Not sure if I liked it more than HHH/Taker but it was epic.

SD MitB was really good. Sheamus was awesome in it, sick powerbomb. Henry/Show was a solid big man match, still need to watch Raw's ladder match and Orton/Christian.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Caught the encore. SD MITB was fun, those sort of matches aren't always (or almost ever) my thing, but this one was more enjayble than I can say about most fo the others. It's one of the best possible ways to warm up a crowd as well. 

I ate cruskits during the divas match, them was some good cruskits.

Henry/Show was totally nifty. Two inhuman beasts putting poundings on each other. I seem to be relatively alone on not thinking the Raw MITB was as good as the SD one. I liked the choatic hectic sloppiness of it compared, though. The Miz limping back to the ring was a hell of a touch.

Orton/Christian didn't do a huge bunch for me. Definitely wasn't bad, but I thought it would have been terrific had Christian taunted Orton the whole way. Finish was...good? Bad? I really don't know. I'd love to go through their whole series in one shot. Fine match.

Cena/Punk had this surreal vibe to it. I didn;t get into until the first five minutes were over, but once they hit the pinfalls and counters it was awesome. Built really, really well with a ton of teased stuff thrown in. The GTS > STF was probably the best counter I've seen Cena ever do. The GTS out the ring was friggin great as well. I think one of my main complaints with Cena is how he's gotten really slow and his feeling process in the openings don't interest me too much. I felt that a little here, but it just payed off with all that time, and he sprung out a couple of times. Chicago Screwjob attempt with Johnny Ace and everything was literally perfect. I wish that counted as Del Rio's official cash in so he gets no Title shot. Ever. Just a great match.

Punk won the WWE Title, Christian won the Wolrd Title, Bryan Danielson won a MITB, Del Rio gets kicked in the head and embarrassed, Sin Cara ad The Miz go out on stretchers (assuming they're not actuallly hurt), and we get one of the most unpredictable angles possible. THAT'S a pay per view.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Money in the Bank 2011*
CM Punk vs. John Cena - ****
Money in the Bank 9 (Smackdown) - ***3/4
Money in the Bank 10 (RAW) - ***1/2
Randy Orton vs. Christian - ***
Mark Henry vs. Big Show - *3/4
Brie Bella vs. Kelly Kelly - DUD

Wow. Great PPV and lived up the expectations! MITB to kick it off was good and I thought the Smackdown one was slightly better. The RAW one seemed too awkward during the first half with there being times where wrestlers were just watching others. Show/Henry was good for a big man match and Orton/Christian wasn't as good as their past matches but still good. Cena vs. Punk was brilliant. The crowd made this match even better and not knowing what would happened just added to the match. Definitely would have to re watch as I'm unsure whether the rating will stay the same, go up or drop slightly. The botches on some moves stopped the match from reaching the next level but still brilliant match, one of the best for the year and Punk's best match in the WWE.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Anybody know when there going to put up a match listing for the Bret\HBK dvd? They already have everything set for the Orton dvd yet there being released around the same time. Pisses me off Steve.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Smackdown MITB - ***1/2
Brie/Kelly - 1/4*
Henry/Show - *1/2
RAW MITB - ***1/4
Orton/Christian - ***
Cena/Punk - ****1/4

Excellent PPV. Couple of minor botches/slips prevented the main event from being even better. WWE's MOTY so far.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

just noticed austin's tweet
steveaustinBSR Steve Austin 
Also send any suggestions on matches you would like to see from WCCW, USWA, WCW, ECW, and of course WWE. Thanks for the help. Gonna be good.

so what would everyone here want on it?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> just noticed austin's tweet
> steveaustinBSR Steve Austin
> Also send any suggestions on matches you would like to see from WCCW, USWA, WCW, ECW, and of course WWE. Thanks for the help. Gonna be good.
> 
> so what would everyone here want on it?


War Games from Wrestlewar '92
Hollywood Blondes vs. Flair/Arn - 2 out of 3 Falls - Clash XXIII

vs. Marc Mero (King of the Ring '96)
vs. Bret Hart (Mania 13)
vs. Triple H (No Holds Barred) - No Mercy '99
Armageddon 2000 Hell in a Cell
vs. Kurt Angle (Summerslam '01)
vs. Kurt Angle (Unforgiven '01)
w/ Kurt Angle vs. The Rock & Chris Jericho (Smackdown 11/15/01)


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Goldberg Vs Diamond Dallas Page – Halloween Havoc 25/10/1998*

Unless I somehow HATE this match this time around, I can see it doing rather well on my list, and I expect it to do pretty well overall too (in the top 100 at least). Unless there is some super hidden gem out there this might very well be the one and only Goldberg match I throw a vote to as well lol.

Love the start of this one. DDP shows Goldberg is isn’t afraid of him and his streak, getting right in the face of the champion and talking trash. The lock up a couple of times, and each time Goldberg powers Page across the ring and into the corner, but DDP keeps coming back. After this happens 3 or so times, Page takes a small break, stretches in the corner and then goes back for another lock up... and arm drags big Bill before he can throw him off again! Page then dares Goldberg to lock up again, and the force of Goldberg coming at Page causes them to fly right out of the ring and to the floor while still locked together.

Lol, I’d better stop there before I go into full play by play mode, because there is just so fucking much I love and would end up typing the entire match move for move . 

Page tripping Goldberg up only for Goldberg to do a fucking backfilp and land on his feet was awesome.

Goldberg on offence is actually... actually pretty damn good here, though that might be down to Page taking everything so well, but either way I enjoyed his power moves here. Page would get the odd bit of offence in through reversing something, but Goldberg would just get back up and power DDP down again.

Things turn in Page’s favour when Goldberg charges at DDP for a Spear and runs right into the ring post (love that bump btw, regardless of who takes it), and Page begins to mount some offence and looks credible enough to maybe finally end the streak... until Goldberg Spears the ever loving fuck out of page :lmao. Awesome spot tbh, and Goldberg sold the arm straight away and took his time getting up, then continued to sell the arm by not being able to get the Jackhammer done, giving Page the chance to hit the Diamond Cutter!

Both men are still down and hurt, and when they finally get back to their feet Goldberg is finally able to hit the Jackhammer and this one is over.

Still love this match, but I honestly wish it had gone on longer. Yeah, I wanted a LONGER GOLDBERG MATCH. Not sure how many people could have made me want to see that other than DDP. Would have also maybe liked a different finish (not doing the Jackhammer after the Diamond Cutter), but for the time it got, the talent involved (or lack of... Goldberg...) and the fact it was a WCW main event during the Monday Night Wars (let’s face it, they usually sucked, TV or PPV), there is little I can complain about. Still making my list too.

*Rating: ***3/4*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Money In The Bank 2011:

Smackdown MITB* - ****
*Kelly/Brie* - 1/4*
*Henry/Show* - *1/2
*RAW MITB* - ***1/2
*Orton/Christian* - ***
*Cena/Punk* - ****1/4

An awsome show from top to bottom besides the pointless Divas title match. Even Show/Henry was better than expected and I've been really impressed with Henry recently.

The opening SmackDown Money in the Bank Ladder match was a lot of fun and was built up tremendously throughout. The spots were nice and Bryan getting the victory was a huge surprise. The better of the two Ladder matches and fantastic overall.

In regards to the Raw Money in the Bank, it was a great match but not as good as the SmackDown MITB. It was shorter but they did fit in a lot of quality. The only problem was it was sloppy in parts and besides Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne's spots, no other spots stood out to me. Miz selling the knee was done well though and I like the fact he limped out at the end to try and retrieve the briefcase. Great touch. Del Rio getting the win was expected and I did like the ending despite the ladders toppling over and Del Rio having to re-climb. Still, it was an enjoyable match.

Orton/Christian was another good match and the storytelling in this encounter was done well. I actually liked the ending as it fit into the storyline perfectly and Orton finally snapping in the aftermath was brilliant. I'm glad to see Christian regain the World title, hopefully he'll be allowed to have a decent run with it. Overall, a good bout but I'd have preferred if it went 5 minutes longer as that is exactly what the match needed.

Finally, what else needs to be said that already hasn't in relation to the Cena/Punk match. What a fantastic, enthralling bout to watch for 30 minutes. The drama, the emotion, the storytelling, the near falls; everything was executed to perfection. Minus a few botches, which kept my rating from going any higher, this was a classic match and one of Punk's best in the WWE. The most intriguing match WWE has built in a long while and it delivered on all cylinders. I absolutely loved the constant amount of reverals from these two as both men know each other so well from the countless matches they've had together.

The final 10 minutes of the match in particular was incredible to witness. Punk kicking out of two Attitude Adjustments, withstanding the STF and powering out to lock Cena in the Anaconda Vice; Cena falling out of the ring after Punk's first successful GTS, the list was endless. A match of the year candidate for sure but I still hold Taker/HHH from WrestleMania XXVII as my favourite match of 2011.

Great pay-per-view. I'm very interested to see where this goes with CM Punk.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Each time I watch the SD MITB I enjoy it more and more.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Austin's DVD will be a classic


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Elimination Chamber - Edge vs John Cena vs Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio vs Kane vs Mike Knox*

This match is fucking amazing. Mysterio and Jericho manage to keep a solid war going throughout the match and Rey also had to fight off Kane and Knox at the same time. Edge stealing Kofi's spot was pretty damn epic. Knox wasn't too bad for his short time in the match. Once Kane and Knox were eliminated Edge/Jericho/Rey had some EPIC spots and the pace was fast. The powerbomb/german suplex off the top rope was a nasty spot and even got a holy shit chant. Cena being eliminated off everyone's finishers so early was absolutely shocking. Once it came down to the final three this match managed to pick up even more. The final battle between Edge and Mysterio was unbelievable. The near falls, the spots, everything was just great. This is up there as one of my favorite ECs. - *****1/2*


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

I wish that the matches on Austin's DVD go like this:

WCW & ECW Days- Nothing to note since I wasnt a big WCW fan. ECW matches unimportant and all his promos are on previous DVDs.

WWE- Most of his promos from 1996 would be nice(he was amazing on the mic through 1996) and 1997 too. I would love to see a lot of his TV matches, the match with Bret(this is a guarantee to be on it), his promos during August 1997-November 1997. 1998, 1999, 2001, and 2002(a slept on year for Austin)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brye said:


> *Elimination Chamber - Edge vs John Cena vs Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio vs Kane vs Mike Knox*
> 
> This match is fucking amazing. Mysterio and Jericho manage to keep a solid war going throughout the match and Rey also had to fight off Kane and Knox at the same time. Edge stealing Kofi's spot was pretty damn epic. Knox wasn't too bad for his short time in the match. Once Kane and Knox were eliminated Edge/Jericho/Rey had some EPIC spots and the pace was fast. The powerbomb/german suplex off the top rope was a nasty spot and even got a holy shit chant. Cena being eliminated off everyone's finishers so early was absolutely shocking. Once it came down to the final three this match managed to pick up even more. The final battle between Edge and Mysterio was unbelievable. The near falls, the spots, everything was just great. This is up there as one of my favorite ECs. - *****1/2*


I agree. I also really liked the SD Chamber Edge and Rey were apart of this year a lot as well. They did have some great chemistry.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

blazegod99 said:


> I wish that the matches on Austin's DVD go like this:
> 
> WCW & ECW Days- Nothing to note since I wasnt a big WCW fan.


Yeah, no noteworthy ****+ matches from Austin in WCW.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

How bout Wargames? i mean he spent the entire match being a punching bag for the other team but he put on a heck of a performance. bumped like a madman. maybe a tag match too with flyin brian pillman and a random dangerous alliance match.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> just noticed austin's tweet
> steveaustinBSR Steve Austin
> Also send any suggestions on matches you would like to see from WCCW, USWA, WCW, ECW, and of course WWE. Thanks for the help. Gonna be good.
> 
> so what would everyone here want on it?


I just replied to his tweet suggesting 

Austin vs.

Angle SummerSlam 01
Bret Hart South Africa 96
The Rock Rebellion 01

Austin/Angle vs. Rock/Jericho SD 11/15/01


Plus Stone Cold and Rock singing together on Raw before Survivor Series 01.

EDIT - Austin vs. Taker Raw 5/31/99 and Austin vs. Taker Judgment Day 01.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Yeah, no noteworthy ****+ matches from Austin in WCW.


What about his series with Steamboat?



Clique said:


> The Rock Rebellion 01


That would be a waste of a match . WM 15 match is better lol.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Cal, have you seen the Taker/Austin match from Raw 5/31/99? The atmosphere is freakin insane!

As for The Rock match, I figure it would be a nice, rare addition. I'm just happy Austin is taking our suggestions into consideration!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Suggesting the match with Benoit from SD 01 might be a good idea though, it is highly unlikely it will be on the set.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah I didn't even bother suggesting the Powertrip vs. Benoit/Jericho Raw tag, the Calgary screwjob or the Edmonton match with Benoit. Such a shame they won't be included.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

id imagine austin took the tragedy pretty hard. especially since he knew nancy for so long


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I think SuperduperSonic may have been sarcastic in his reply, he's got a hell of a lot of WCW matches from around that era in his megapost and I'm sure he's pimped a couple of Austin matches at least there, I want to say vs Steamboat as well as a few tags. Apologies if I'm incorrect there.

Anyway, continuing the Hidden Gems project:~

*William Regal v Tiger Dalibar Singh, South Africa 1987*

This was awesome. Regal was super as the heel against the top babyface of the company and had loads of great schtick in getting the crowd hot during spells of the match. Opening stretch of the match was very World of Sport esque and I dug the spot often seen there with Regal managing to hold onto a wristlock despite Singh's repeated escape attempts. Regal eventually gets bested and there's a nice running story throughout of Singh managing to counter Regal's best offence and often duplicate it with greater effect. Builds very well into Regal levelling the match at one fall a piece and then attacking Singh whilst he's recovering in the corner in a bid to score the deciding fall, some good brawling from both as well as Regal's dickhead tactics get the crowd VERY lively and leads to the finish. Special mention to Regal's bumping in this, probably his athletic peak.

****1/2-***3/4*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I hope he was joking, otherwise id be damn disapointed


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

These days I think I prefer "Stunning" over "Stone Cold" Steve Austin even though he was on fire in 2001. Dude was legit great either way.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

> *steveaustinBSR Steve Austin*
> 
> Been reading all the feedback for the DVD. Taking notes. Good stuff. Thanks! We start Monday at the BSR.


Austin is sooo cool for having the fans take part in putting this collection together. I hope Rock does this too when he has another DVD.

Stone Cold also asked people on Twitter to pose questions to him for the doc so I suggested, "2001 heel run = most entertaining run of your career or a business failure?"

I think it would be interesting to hear him answer that question. I'm sure he will give some thoughts on his '01 heel run anyway.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ask Austin about the Benoit match. It would be interesting to see his response...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The fans could tweet him that question but I'm certain he won't put anything related to the subject in his DVD.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

WWE Money In The Bank 2011

-Opening Set a great tone and showed the importance of the main event.

1.Smackdown MITB Match-Daniel Bryan in 24min

Great opener. They Played it safe for the spots,but they came off looking very effective. I 

highly enjoyed the athletics when everyone was diving over the top ropes.

**** 

-The main events importance is off the charts here tonight.

2.Kelly Kelly(c) vs Brie Bella WWE Divas Title-Kelly in 5 via something

Match went to shit fast. Kelly shows great heart and busts her ass,i havnt seen enough of 

her to say wether or not she can work,but after the first 2 minutes of Kelly impressing the 

match went to utter shit.botches and hair pulling like every other wwe womens match.

*

3.Mark Henry def Big Show in 6 via Splash

Decent big man match,surprised at how great of an athlete is Big Show

**1/4

-They are playing this off extremely well,im actually beliveing this is real at times,which is a 

good thing.

4.Raw MITB Match-ADR in 16

Great Match! Much more dangerous than the first. I liked this one a bit more. Sick spots 

and athletics and the right guy went over.

****1/4
-ADR looks beat up,he took a beating,this guy has so much potential.Nice touch in paying 

attention to the 3 way.

5.(c)Randy Orton vs Christian-Christian in 11:20 to win Title

GREAT 11 minute match! Holy shit.Action throughout and nearfalls galore. 6 more minutes 

would have been a classic.

****

6.(c)John Cena vs CM Punk WWE Title-Punk in 34 via GTS 

Amazing match. Great wrestling,storytelling and an insane crowd. Everything you want in a 

match.The Del Rio spot was awesome too. Say what you want about Cena but this man is 

a work horse.Punk is hotter than ever now.

*****




Overall-One of the best WWE shows ever. I reccomend the replay,and i havnt done that 

for a wwe show in years.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Believe it or not the gay community is a good market since they do spend a good amount of money. I'd say if the gay or lesbian was a "serious" character then they should test it out with a midcard or lower champion, not world champion since maybe that would be a little to daring.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Any detailed reviews on Money in the Bank lurking around? I have a terrible internet connection here and I can't look for them. At least I get to see the show for free this Sunday.. even though it's going to be a week late.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Clique said:


> Cal, have you seen the Taker/Austin match from Raw 5/31/99? The atmosphere is freakin insane!
> 
> As for The Rock match, I figure it would be a nice, rare addition. I'm just happy Austin is taking our suggestions into consideration!


Is that the match where Austin wins the title back from Undertaker? If so, yeah I've seen it. Not sure if I reviewed it when I did a bunch of their matches, but I've definitely watched it at some point lol.

As for the Rock match, yeah it would be a rare addition, but I'd prefer a rare addition that didn't suck .



Clique said:


> Austin is sooo cool for having the fans take part in putting this collection together. *I hope Rock does this too when he has another DVD.*


Me too, I'd have a few suggestions for him :side:.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

> *DVD Extras*
> 
> *Home Video Exclusive*
> Matt Striker interviews Daniel Bryan
> _Money In The Bank 17th July, 2011 _


While I like the cover, I don't like it when they spoil things on covers. And why can't normal dvd releases get any kind of intriguing extras? Why can't we get the HHH/Vince segment from RAW or somethin...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I wanted the Punk promos and Vince/Cena and Vince/HHH on there.

Still plan on getting it though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If they don't add the two Punk Promos in the extras WWE fails so badly.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Edge HBK at 2005 Rumble is a really great match


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
As are their two Raw street fights.



KingCal said:


> Is that the match where Austin wins the title back from Undertaker? If so, yeah I've seen it. Not sure if I reviewed it when I did a bunch of their matches, but I've definitely watched it at some point lol.


No, this is the match where Austin sees "The Higher Power's" face before the world does. Damn the was a great cliffhanger back in the day. 

The WWF Title win is actually on June 28. I remember reading somewhere that it is the highest rated match in Raw history.




> Me too, I'd have a few suggestions for him :side:.


First of all, the JD 2000 Ironman match needs to be on Rock's or Triple H's next set. 




McQueen said:


> If they don't add the two Punk Promos in the extras WWE fails so badly.


They might put them on a Best of Raw 2011 DVD.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Clique said:


> No, this is the match where Austin sees "The Higher Power's" face before the world does. Damn the was a great cliffhanger back in the day.
> 
> The WWF Title win is actually on June 28. I remember reading somewhere that it is the highest rated match in Raw history.


Probably have seen it then, just don't remember an actual match; just the bit with the higher power showing his face to Austin while he's tied up in the ropes or something (that's what happened, yeah? ).



Clique said:


> First of all, the JD 2000 Ironman match needs to be on Rock's or Triple H's next set.


I already have this on DVD (god bless those tagged classics ) so I'd not want it on any DVD set really, taking up over an hour of time that could be used for other matches... but then again I'd never buy a Rock DVD and I have little interest in a HHH set too .


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

> *Blu-ray Exclusive Special Features*
> 
> *Disc 1*
> 
> ...


I seriously hate you blu ray player owners...


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Buy a blu ray player! I'm actually am selling mine if your interested  

Finished the Best of Nitro set, gotta say I was pleased with all the DDP matches on there, and damn WCW was horrible in 99-01, still a good trip down memory lane


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

What's everyone's top 5 for this year? Haven't caught a whole hell of a lot this year, but...

1. Punk vs. Cena from MITB - *****
2. Taker vs. Triple H from WM 27 - ****1/2
3. Christian vs. Orton from OTL - ****1/2
4. Miz/Swagger vs. Riley/Mysterio from Raw - ****
5. Christian vs. Del Rio from ER - ****


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm wanting to buy another WWE Dvd(s). I've looked at Satan's Chamber, and it looks good seeing as I like the elimination chamber and they're some matches I've not seen yet. Also looking at the WWE championship and the Intercontinental championship dvd's. 

Just was wondering if you guys could give me a recommendation with these 3 or even recommend another DvD set.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Just finished off MITB. Christian and Orton just can't have a bad match. They didn't even really kick it into high gear until the last few minutes and it was still good. Hopefully Christian can hold onto the title for a while. His main event run is a breath of fresh air.



-Mystery- said:


> What's everyone's top 5 for this year? Haven't caught a whole hell of a lot this year, but...
> 
> 1. Punk vs. Cena from MITB - *****
> 2. Taker vs. Triple H from WM 27 - ****1/2
> ...


Can't fathom 5 stars for Punk/Cena to be perfectly honest. 

1. Triple H vs. Undertaker - WrestleMania XXVII
2. John Cena vs. CM Punk - Money in the Bank
3. SmackDown Chamber - Elimination Chamber
4. Randy Orton vs. Christian - Over the Limit

Order could change when I re-watch them. Not sure about number 5. Maybe Miz/Morrison from Raw 1/3, Punk/Orton from Mania or SmackDown's MITB. Haven't seen that Raw tag match, thought Christian/Del Rio was good but not great.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

It's a shame the Orton/Christian feud itself has been quite dull because the matches have delivered at every turn.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone else think the Christian/Orton match ending at MITB would have worked pretty well at WM 25?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Smackdown's elimination chamber is still in my top 5. Hell of a fight to stay in there, 2011 has had some absolutely stellar matches. I was saying the other day it's easy to forget Orton and Christian having a stellar match, again (gasp surprise) because of 'The Spit'. I think it might have been my favourite of theirs to date tbh.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> Can't fathom 5 stars for Punk/Cena to be perfectly honest.


Cena/Punk is the new Flair/Michaels tbh.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I need to catch up on some matches over the past few months. MITB was the only PPV I cared about in forever but a few matches catch my eye.

Del Rio vs Christian
Orton vs Punk
Orton vs Christian OTL

Maybe a Chamber match oh and the Punk/Rey/Orton falls count anywhere, if that's who were involved.

EDIT: Del Rio

EDIT x2: He's my top 3 so far as I've seen very little of 2011

Cena/Punk - ****1/2
Taker/Trips - ****1/2
Del Rio/Punk/Rey - ***1/2

I have SD MITB and RAW MITB at ***1/4 and ***1/2 if my memory serves me correct. Rewatches are in need.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Cena/Punk is the new Flair/Michaels tbh.


Speaking about that - Best career threatening match: Flair/Michaels, Michaels/Taker or Cena/Punk?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Undertaker/HBK by quite a bit, then Cena/Punk and then HBK/Flair.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Savage vs. Warrior at Wrestlemania 7. But of the 3 Michaels/Taker


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Including Savage/Warrior I'd have it as Undertaker/HBK > Cena/Punk > Savage/Warrior > HBK/Flair.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

So took the plunge and bought 4 Dvds today:
Elimination Chamber 2011 Blu-ray (Any ratings for the chambers?)
The Rock Tagged Classic (Just Bring It & Peoples Champ)
Chris Benoit Hard Knocks (£5 Amazon seller)
Brock Lesnar HCTP (ditto)

The last two I thought I had to get now before they completely disapear and was just tempted by Rocky. Heard good things about those two rareish ones. 

Late MITB 11 Ratings
Punk/Cena: ****1/2
SD MITB: ****
Raw MITB: ***1/2
Christian/Orton: ***1/4
Henry/Show: *3/4
Divas: Err yeh
Was a pretty great show and WWE deserve credit for recent angles and this show in my opinion.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Punk/Cena was amazing. I was blown away with how good it was. Definately my MOTY so far


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Punk/Cena would probably be my MOTY without the botches. As it is I give HHH/Taker a slight edge. Might change my mind on a re-watch.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

I would agree that HHH/Taker is slightly above Punk/Cena as MOTY. Could see why people would go the other way though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Punk/Cena had a better story/build to it, HHH/Taker while still great was just hype around the names itself. Like I said in the MITB thread, there were some sloppy parts but I feel some of spots work with the flow of the story being told. These two were killing themselves for the belt and throwing everything at each other despite not being 100%.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The99Crusher said:


> I'm wanting to buy another WWE Dvd(s). I've looked at Satan's Chamber, and it looks good seeing as I like the elimination chamber and they're some matches I've not seen yet. Also looking at the WWE championship and the Intercontinental championship dvd's.
> 
> Just was wondering if you guys could give me a recommendation with these 3 or even recommend another DvD set.




WWE Championship set was really good, so was The Best of Starrcade set and Rey's sets have been good (haven't seen the newest one), well unless you hate Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

No one should hate Rey. He takes da masks off to stop scaring kids now~!~!!!~~


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Chicago booed the shit out of him when he was climbing the ladder at MITB.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

***** for Punk/Cena from Meltzer for those who care.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Maybe that guy who was being a bitch about Meltzer only giving ***** matches only to "Japanese Jobbers" a week ago will shut up now.


----------



## Superkick_Kid (May 7, 2007)

This is pretty crazy, Meltzer hasn't given a WWE match 5 stars since 1997.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

-Mystery- said:


> ***** for Punk/Cena from Meltzer for those who care.


Are you kidding me ??


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

robertdeniro said:


> Are you kidding me ??


This is a small piece from the article


> This was more than just a great match, but a career making moment. *****


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

DubC said:


> This is a small piece from the article


Do you know were the whole review is? I'm interested in reading it. Would really appreciate it


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

For me ****1/2
nothing more than that
the crowd made the match,that's it 
and i don't think that Cena vs Punk was better than Taker vs HBK WM25.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I've been dabbling in the WWE Minor Leagues all day...

NXT 7/19 Review

and FCW 7/3 Review


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

The only WWE match that is on a par with Cena/Punk is Austin/Rock. The match will be looked back on in years to come as the match that defined an era.

Watched Jericho's doc the other day. Was extremely good, although not in the same league as HBK's. Having read both of Jericho's books I'd already learned most of the information. Want to see the Rock/Jericho match from Japan that he goes into detail about.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Meltzer giving Cena/Punk ***** is a huge shocker. 


-Mystery- said:


> What's everyone's top 5 for this year?


1. Taker/Trips - ****1/2
2. Cena/Punk MITB - ****1/4+
3. Orton/Christian OTL - ****1/4
4. Smackdown Elimination Chamber - ****
5. Punk/Mysterio Capitol Punishment ***3/4 - ****



The99Crusher said:


> I'm wanting to buy another WWE Dvd(s). I've looked at Satan's Chamber, and it looks good seeing as I like the elimination chamber and they're some matches I've not seen yet. Also looking at the WWE championship and the Intercontinental championship dvd's.
> 
> Just was wondering if you guys could give me a recommendation with these 3 or even recommend another DvD set.


Definitely get The History of the WWE Championship. Has some of the best matches in company history. Absolute must have.



RATED R RULES said:


> So took the plunge and bought 4 Dvds today:
> Elimination Chamber 2011 Blu-ray (Any ratings for the chambers?)


Smackdown one was ****, great stuff all the way through. McIntyre looked like a beast. RAW one was only around *** for me. I thought it was rather slow and just uneventful, also quite predictable, but others seem to like it a lot more.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Meltzer giving Cena/Punk ***** is a huge shocker.
> 
> 1. Taker/Trips - ****1/2
> 2. Cena/Punk MITB - ****1/4+
> ...


THAT is an AWESOME dvd. I highly recommend it too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Anyone else think the Christian/Orton match ending at MITB would have worked pretty well at WM 25?


excuse me gentlemen, id like more emphasis on this please


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

It could have worked but the match still would have been underwhelming. Not even an Orton victory would have made that match better. Anyway, the ending at MITB works better with Orton because he is known for his short fuse and Christian took advantage of the circumstances perfectly. Triple H's character is more cerebral and should know better than to lose his title because he lost his cool. He found the opportunity to destroy Orton within the confines of the match rules and took advantage when the ref was knocked out. The thing I don’t like about the stip is Vince McMahon himself could have overruled such a restriction made by Vickie Guerrero so that Triple H wouldn’t be in danger of losing on a technicality.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm surprised Meltzer gave the match ***** when he didn't give Taker/HBK WM25 *****, but then again I treat him the same as I treat any other wrestling fan as far as opinions go. It's no better than mine or anybody else's.

I don't personally mind him giving that match *****... the botches though were too frequent for my liking though to consider it on that level, but I understand if you can get past that, there's little reason to not give the match *****. ****1/2 for me, though after re-watching it and Christian/Orton OTL, I have to give it to Punk/Cena as MOTY.

Top 5 of the year thus far:

1) Punk vs. Cena MITB- ****1/2
2) Christian vs. Orton OTL- ****1/2
3) SD EC- ****1/4
4) SD MITB- ****
5) Christian vs. Del Rio ER- ****


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I have no problem giving it five either. It separates from most matches for me because of the environment. The same reason I love Cena/RVD (not on the same level though)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah I have no problem with 5 stars either. It was a great match, great environment, and it practically "made" CM Punk the star everyone knows he was capable of being. Just watch RAW if you don't believe me.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

*WWE Unforgiven 2008 *

*Scramble Match for the ECW Championship*
Matt Hardy vs. The Miz vs. Chavo Guerrero vs. Mark Henry vs. Finlay-***1/2

*World Tag Team Championship Match*
Cryme Tyme vs. Priceless-**1/2

*Unsanctioned Street Fight*
Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels-****1/4

*Scramble Match for the WWE Championship*
Jeff Hardy vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. THE Brian Kendrick vs. MVP vs. Triple H-***1/2

*WWE Divas Championship Match*
Michelle McCool vs. Maryse-*1/2 

*Scramble Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista vs. JBL vs. Kane vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho-***

*Overview:* Didn’t know going in how I would like the Scramble Match concept but must say putting the ECW to open the show was smart on the WWE’s part. It started somewhat slow and can’t believe I’m saying this picked up when Henry came in and they booked him perfectly in this match. It was an alright match that picked up in the last minutes to make it a good match. Really surprised at the Tag Team Title Match not really a fan of any of the 4 in the match but they put on an entertaining little match and some good double team moves the crowd just wasn’t into it which in turn made me not care as much. Will get to the Unsanctioned Match later but the WWE Title scramble seemed to almost follow the formula of the first and didn’t pick up until the end if there is one thing I really didn’t like it was the multiple pinfalls in like a 3 minutes period. They tried in the Divas Title Match but it still didn’t matter. By the 3rd Scramble Match I was burned out by the gimmick and starting out with JBL and Batista didn’t help. The only real stories in the match was Rey doing anything to win the title and of course Jericho winning the title. But just didn’t seem to have any excitement in it due to the selection of wrestlers. Overall I would still give this event 3 ¾ stars to 4 stars and the Scramble Match is a good concept if done occasionally.

I don’t know where to start with Jericho vs. Michaels it had an awesome build and video package. And this is how you do an Unsanctioned Match or Street Fight whatever this match was. It didn’t have just high spots after high spots in it. There wasn’t a ton of plunder used in it. They just seemed to legit hate each other. It seemed like a real fight, they just beat the crap out of each other. It’s no surprise with HBK and Jericho that they pulled off a different but great street fight. Other than that I really can’t put my finger on why I loved this match so much I just did.​


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've always had in interest in seeing that show but have yet to get around to it. HBK/Jericho sounds awesome.

And just for the hell of it, doing my top ten favorite matches from '07-present

1. CM Punk vs John Cena (MITB '11) - ****3/4 (upped it)
2. John Cena vs Randy Orton vs Edge vs Shawn Michaels (Backlash '07) - ****1/2
3. Edge vs John Cena (Backlash '09) - ****1/2
4. Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio (The Bash '09) - ****1/2
5. CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy (Summerslam '09) - ****1/4
6. Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels (No Mercy '08) - ****1/2
7. Edge vs John Cena vs Rey Mysterio vs Kane vs Chris Jericho vs Mike Knox (Elimination Chamber '09) - ****1/2
8. Rey Mysterio vs Dolph Ziggler (Summerslam '09) - ****
9. Degeneration X vs Ted DiBiase & Cody Rhodes (Summerslam '09) - ****
10. Christian vs Jack Swagger (Backlash '09) - ****

Honorable mentions:
Triple H/Orton - LMS from Raw '09
HBK/Undertaker - WM XXV and XXVI
HBK/Cena - WM 23 and Raw hour match
Orton/Christian - OTL '11
DX vs Jerishow - TLC '09
Christian/Benjamin - TLC '09
Swagger/Miz vs Rey/Riley - Raw '11
Punk/Rey/Del Rio - Raw '11
Team Nexus vs WWE - Summerslam '10
Triple H/Undertaker - WM XXVII
CM Punk/Jeff Hardy - NOC '09
Triple H/Jeff Hardy - No Mercy '08
Batista/Undertaker - CS '07
CM Punk vs John Morrison - ECW '07 (15 minute match and 9/4)
Punk/Cena/Sheamus/Morrison/Orton/Truth - EC '11
Big Show/McIntyre/Kane/Barrett/Edge/Rey - EC '11
DX/Hart Dynasty - Smackdown '09
CM Punk/Miz/Morrison - Survivor Series '07
Edge/Undertaker - WM XXIV and Summerslam '08


Favorites, not top ten overall so it's just what I found most entertaining. Oddly enough 7 matches from '09 which I really enjoyed. A few important matches I haven't seen and I'm probably forgetting a couple.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> ***** for Punk/Cena from Meltzer for those who care.


I could give a flying two shits about Meltzer's opinion anymore but I was surprised to see that.



McQueen said:


> Maybe that guy who was being a bitch about Meltzer only giving ***** matches only to "Japanese Jobbers" a week ago will shut up now.


Who was that?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Now that the messiah of wrestling has dished out 5-stars, I'm expecting everybody to "up it" after a "re-watch." :shocked:


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Re watched Money in the Bank and thought the Smackdown MITB match was excellent. The first half of it was really well booked I thought and the spots flowed well and had storyline references. The second half wasn't quite as good but definitely a solid ***3/4 for me.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio @ Capitol Punishment 2011 - ****


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I lost count how many matches they've had. Anyone have an official total?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Meltzer giving Cena/Punk ***** is a huge shocker.
> 
> 1. Taker/Trips - ****1/2
> 2. Cena/Punk MITB - ****1/4+
> ...


damn Meltzer gave WWE a 5* star match that's a shocker. Hunter and Taker should of got that extra half mark


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> I lost count how many matches they've had. Anyone have an official total?


Punk/Rey? 

Meltzer MITB Ratings
SD MITB - ****
Divas - ?
Henry/Show - ?
RAW MITB - ***3/4
Orton/Christian - ***3/4
Punk/Cena - *****


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Looking at getting both RAW and Smackdown from 2008 or 2009 as I missed both of these years. Which is better, 2008 or 2009?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Word said:


> Punk/Rey?
> 
> Meltzer MITB Ratings
> SD MITB - ****
> ...


yeah punk/rey, must be double digits?

divas was dud, but henry/show was surprisingly alright. 

I think he overrated the MITB matches abit, and well I still have Cena/Punk at **** 1/4 - 1/2


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, Meltzer really got excited over MITB.

Top 5 for 2011 thus far:
1. Cena/Punk MITB - ****1/4 (could go to ****1/2)
2. Undertaker/Triple H WM27 - ****
3. Smackdown Elimination Chamber - ****
4. Orton/Christian OTL - ****
5. Christian/Del Rio ER - ***3/4

To Ethan - Raw had a better 2008, Smackdown's better year was 2009. On the whole I'd probably say 2008.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Clique said:


> I just replied to his tweet suggesting
> 
> 
> 
> *Austin vs. Taker Raw 5/31/99*












or were you referring to the one with the brawls?


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Punk/Rey

WM 26
Capitol Punishment
Extreme Rules 2010
Over the Limit 2010
SD 7/24
SD 02/12
SD 03/25
RAW 6/6

Maybe some more not too sure.

EDIT - Armageddon 2008 just came to my head.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

didn't they wrestle at a PPV this year to?


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah Capitol Punishment, fucking owned, certainly worth a watch.

Might get some star ratings up for those matches too, I have a few rough stars in my head some pushing ****1/2 and not a match under ***. Amazing how one match can get you interested again.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> or were you referring to the one with the brawls?


That's actually the June 28, 1999 match which I also think should be on the set.

Here's the May 31st match:










King Kenny said:


> I lost count how many matches they've had. Anyone have an official total?





Word said:


> Punk/Rey
> 
> WM 26
> Capitol Punishment
> ...


Also, Smackdown 6/19/2009. There are more TV matches but the ones you listed are the most notable. They have amazing chemistry together.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I wish WWE would release all WCW ppvs on DVD. Maybe in year-by-year sets or collections for like Starrcade or SuperBrawl or something like that.

Anyone know if someone has released anything like this?


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Scorpion said:


> I wish WWE would release all WCW ppvs on DVD. Maybe in year-by-year sets or collections for like Starrcade or SuperBrawl or something like that.
> 
> Anyone know if someone has released anything like this?


They have best of Starrcade, that's pretty decent and a best of WCW Nitro too but I have yet to see that set. Apart from that your not going to get much more from Vince.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Ethan619 said:


> Looking at getting both RAW and Smackdown from 2008 or 2009 as I missed both of these years. Which is better, 2008 or 2009?


2008 I think


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> I could give a flying two shits about Meltzer's opinion anymore but I was surprised to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> Who was that?


Sharkboy22

I'd need to see Punk/Cena again and in a clear picture (watched a stream) to give it ***** but from what I saw I thought it was a stellar match and the best and funnest match i've seen from WWE in a few years (probably since Cena/Umaga)


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Arn Anderson v Dustin Rhodes (WCW 4/1/92)*

This is about as simple in execution a match as you'll find...and yet its completely brilliant. Dustin controls the early spells of the match with basic arm work, its used more to slow Arn down and stop him from controlling the match rather than fuck his arm up and I liked how Dustin decided the leg was a better bodypart to target long term. The next few minutes has some nice leg work from Dustin made all the more special by Arn's stupendous selling, he comes across as a man without any chance of overcoming his injury and Paul E. on the outside sells the fear in Arn being done tremendously well.

The spinebuster spot to stop Dustin's control really came off as an all or nothing spot and I liked how Arn initially couldn't do much on offence due to the leg work but slowly becomes more relaxed as the match goes on, he doesn't no sell it or anything close to that but you can sense he's gradually fighting through the pain and trying to win the match before his leg gives out. Dangerously has a few nice cut off spots in cheapshotting Dustin which riles the crowd and Arn going back to the arm was a nice touch to how Dustin used the arm to control the match at the start. Dustin's selling is good as well in fighting with only one arm and it often amazes me how guys around this time would sell limb work which lasted very briefly like it had been a 10 minute control segment. Finish was good I thought in furthering the whole Dangerous Alliance v Steamboat & co rivalry.

****3/4+*


*Terry Funk v Ricky Steamboat, 14/06/1989*

Not really much to say here except Funk is batshit insane and throws some awesome awesome punches and slaps. Steamboat wrestled as Steamboat always wrestles and had some nice quirky bits of selling particularly after getting booted in the face and going all dead limp around the ring. Loved the spot where Steamboat carried Funk around the entire ring before slamming him to the floor. Hell of a DQ finish as well, reminds me of Eddie in 2005 where Funk is wrestling like a psychopath should and doesn't give a fuck whether he wins or just inflicts pain on his opponent.

****1/2*


*Big Van Vader v Dustin Rhodes, King of Cable Semi Finals 21/11/1992 *

1/2* alone for the referee looking like Mickey Pierce from Only Fools and Horses. Vader is Vader and punches like Dustin defiled his daughter and bumps extremely well for a man his size and really puts over Dustin as a threat but at the same time retains his credibility as a monster on offence. Dustin sells his beating like a champ and FUCKING HELL at the inside out bump for the clothesline on the floor. Loved some of the punches Dustin threw as well as the really good false finish off of the top rope clothesline, crowd legit looked heartbroken when Vader kicked out.

****1/2*


*Dustin Rhodes v Jake Roberts, 26/09/1992*

Another awesome match which is well worth the praise it got earlier in the thread. Nice arm work by Rhodes which has become a staple in a few of his matches I've recently seen and Jake sells it all very nicely including a few lovely grimaces when Dustin rings hard on the arm. Transition spot with Jake faking an injury only to jump Dustin is a lovely spot and the way he taunts the audience by stretching the leg straight after is glorious. Some nice control work from Jake and props to him for continuing to sell his arm throughout. Likely will make my top 60.

****1/2*



As for Cena v Punk, I'd say around ****1/2 is where I'd put it, think watching it live I thought it was close to ****3/4. Didn't really mind the crossbody spot as the way Cena went to the ropes to sell his leg and lead to the suplex spot made up for it IMO instead of them panicking or even trying the spot again. I saw Seabs in the 2011 MOTYC thread said the legdrop/powerbomb counter and the FU counter were more flaws rather than outright botches and I'd support that claim. The match had me hooked the entire time and I loved the way Cena made a gradual heel approach throughout the match especially when it became obvious Punk wouldn't quit, his smug grin when he locked in the abodminal stretch was glorious.

Dug Punk looking to Cabana and Steel during a couple of STF's as well as him looking like he was about to tap and then realising to himself he wasn't going to quit. The whole angle as well added to the match especially with Mcmahon's involvement and people debating before the match whether we'd get a Punk/Vince alliance, Cena turning heel or a montreal screwjob against Punk. Think the last match that got me hooked was Taker v HBK Mania 26 and I'd say that was just _that_ bit better than Cena/Punk. Hell of a match though and I dug the slow gradual build which felt very NWA esque. The crowd being so hot also made for a cool environment where both wrestlers knew they wouldn't have a hard job keeping them interested so they could work a slower pace instead of what you expect in 2011 wrestling for the most part. Not going to question anyone who goes the full ***** though, I can certainly see why anyone would be in love with this match to rate it that high.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NAvDqglbAE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Gotta love Punk.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

WWE Money In The Bank 2011

_Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus vs. Kane vs. Wade Barrett vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Sin Cara vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Heath Slater - Money In The Bank Ladder Match_

Fucking awesome match, with the exception of Barrett and Rhodes that I thought were just ok, all the others wrestlers were great. First I would like to talk of Sin Cara, which has been massively attacked because he had received a huge push right after their debut in the main roster and had some flaws in some matches, but in this bout there is nothing to complain about him, he made all the moves very well adding quality to the match and took a sick bump. My highlight of the match goes for Sheamus, man this guy evolved so much after getting out of the main event picutre, especially when you have ladders involved in his matches, last year we made a great Ladder match with Morrison and in this year MITB he was awesome, like a real monster heel. About Daniel Bryan, we all know of his talent and he did not disappoint, I hope that this briefcase is a start of changes in his character, I can't see him survive in the main event picture this way, perhaps a little of was the American Dragon heel on ROH, since he's going to the Main Event and will receive more mic time for promos and time for long matches.

*****1/4*

_Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio. vs Evan Bourne vs. The Miz vs. Alex Riley vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger vs. R-Truth - Money In The Bank Ladder Match_

Shorter than the MITB SD match but still a good match, started very well with a ladder war between participants and an amazing sequence of dives, but quality was dropping so they could have used the ladders to the best spots. My highlights goes to Mysterio, Bourne and R-Truth, the rest had a very poor participation.

****1/4*

_Randy Orton vs. Christian_

After a good TV match and a great match at Over the Limit (also thanks to great crowd btw), I really did not think they could do better than that, since the feud was starting to become boring thanks to the goofy heel that Christian has become, at Capitol Punishment they already had a match well below that of OTL. This time due to the stipulation the result was very predictable. For being the 4º match in a row was difficult to expect something different of you already saw but these guys really tried to innovate in some points (like that gunbridge to a RKO) ands thanks to a hot crowd too, a match became very good, the finish was clever by Christian, made sense because the story told.

****1/2*

_John Cena vs. CM Punk_

First of all, you cannot start talking about the match before mentioning the build up: three weeks prior Punk deliverd one of the best (if not THE BEST) promos in pro-wrestling history, this was his Austin 3:16 moment who started to make that match at MITB so important like a Main Event at Wrestlemania. We don't have the official numbers, but we will certainly have a number much higher of sales of this PPV thanks to THAT match. After one week off, Punk comesback in the final RAW, this was not Chicago, not his home town and he was cheered like a big star, confronting none other than the chairman of the company, like he said, he was the voice of the voiceless, saying all that was gagging in the throats of the most loyal pro-wrestling fans who were very upset with what the WWE had become, and making them believe that more than leaving with the title, he would defeat the Vince McMahon empire represented by John Cena as the champion.

That fucking outstading atmosphere at MITB wasn't only why was Punk hometown, that crowd represented all true fans who are sick of all this shit that WWE is doing over the years and found in CM PUK their savaior, as soon the PPV started, even in the other matches far away from the main event the crowd was already chanting CM Punk's name.

Now talking about the match, the story here as was said in the last RAW was that Cena was no longer the underdog, but he recognized that Punk was the better wrestler, so we have Cena beginning the match trying to outwrestling Punk, using moves that normally you do not see from John Cena and on the other hand Punk, a warrior carried by the crowd, like for two times locked in the STF who made several superstars tap out but he would not give up no matter what. Cena reversed the GTS attempt into a STF and even when Punk reversed into a Anaconda Vise and Cena again countared into a Attitude Adjustment, amazing sequence.

That match had so many awesome moments, even from the little moments like Punk going for a kick when Cena was on the ropes like KENTA style, or Punk playing with the "YOU CAN'T WRESTLE CHANTS!" from the crowd to great spots like Cena perfectly suplex Punk to outside or the two sick knees following by a bulldog for Punk. There was no flaws that hurt the storytelling of the match, who was brilliant ended at the attempt to another screwjob by Laurinaitis and stoped by Cena btw.

I only have a chance to rewatch four days after and I'm still amazed by that match and I cannot see nothing really relevant to take away all this greatness that I mentioned.

*****3/4*

EDIT: after another rewatch, I definitely cannot give the full five stars to Punk/Cena, all those flaws mentioned here really hurt a bit a match, and all could be avoided, wasn't some high risk maneuvers or something like that, but still is my MOTY for all the reasons I said before.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Breaking The Code: Behind The Walls Of Chris Jericho is an amazing DVD. A great documentary which gives you a whole new perspective on Chris Jericho, it is inspirational and it reminds you how great a talent he truly is. It also contains great segments, great matches and it should be picked up.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Breaking The Code: Behind The Walls Of Chris Jericho is an amazing DVD. A great documentary which gives you a whole new perspective on Chris Jericho, it is inspirational and it reminds you how great a talent he truly is. It also contains great segments, great matches and it should be picked up.


The documentary and the extra segments were awesome. I've only watched about half the matches but even so I already feel like I got my money's worth out of it. One of my favorite documentaries out there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Agreed with you guys, love the documentary and Jericho seems like the shit.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Can anyone tell me when exactly the HD era started for WWE? Specifically maybe what ppv? I'm lookin to get a new tv and I know I'm gonna wanna stock up on some good shit to see in high def.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

They started in January 2008. I remember Shawn Michaels vs. Mr. Kennedy being like the first match of the 'HD Era'.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Word said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NAvDqglbAE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Gotta love Punk.


That's just fantastic.

and Clique thanks for posting, I haven't seen that since...a long time.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

People are overrating the Punk\Cena match a little bit. It was a great match but I think the crowd is what put it over the top. There are very few matches in WWE history that you can confidently give 5 stars and I've seen people do that and I'd say they are getting a little carried away. The match was not at all a crisp, flawless match. Those are the type of descriptions I usually hear when I think FIVE star match. Sorry Punk fans I'm a fan but watch the match again, If you still think it's 5 stars than watch it again.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> People are overrating the Punk\Cena match a little bit. It was a great match but I think the crowd is what put it over the top. There are very few matches in WWE history that you can confidently give 5 stars and I've seen people do that and I'd say they are getting a little carried away. The match was not at all a crisp, flawless match. Those are the type of descriptions I usually hear when I think FIVE star match. Sorry Punk fans I'm a fan but watch the match again, If you still think it's 5 stars than watch it again.


Time to show your 5 star list.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I can understand someone not giving that match *****, hell even I didn't, but I hate the botch reason. Those didn't take away from the match at all. I love the match, because of the importance of it, I'm still contemplating it being my favorite WWE match of all time. I think anything ****1/4 is acceptable for it but personally I've got it at ****3/4. No problem giving it the five snowflakes though.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I gave it *****... But I've given lesser matches the same treatment. To me 5 stars stand for an A to A+ match, and Cena/Punk was easily that.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Clique said:


> Time to show your 5 star list.



Bret\Owen WM10
Bret\Austin WM13
Bret\Austin Survivor Series 96
Benoit\Jericho Royal Rumble 01
HHH\Austin 3 stages of Hell
HBK\Razor WM10
HBK\Angle WM21
HBK\Undertaker Bad Blood 97 
HBK\Benoit\HHH WM20
HBK\Jericho WM19
HBK\Bret WM12
HBK\Undertaker WM 26
Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat ChiTown Rumble
Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat WrestleWar 89

I know I'm missing some but all these matches were off the top of my head 5 star classics and I think will outshine Punk\Cena any day of the week. Now I'm not knocking the Cena\Punk match, the intensity was there. I just don't think it was as crisp and fundamentally sound neccarilly to be a 5 star classic or compete with the matches above.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I detest 'crisp, free flowing' matches - they seem so fake (for lack of a better word) and don't do what Punk/Cena, HHH/Taker and HBK/Taker did (for recent examples) which is have me emotionally invested in the match. I believe Angle vs. Benoit is the first match that comes to mind. I don't mean I want a UFC style fight because that's not why I watch. This is gonna sound weird but for something to be perfect to me, not everything has to be perfect. (make sense of that!)

EDIT: Of your above list I'd only have the Chi Town Rumble, HBK/Taker in the cell, HBK/HHH/Benoit and Bret/Austin WM, as 5 star matches. For what it is worth I don't have Cena/Punk at 5* but I'd not say anything above what I rated it is overrating it - I can easily see why it would be 5*.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Vader13 said:


> I detest 'crisp, free flowing' matches - they seem so fake (for lack of a better word) and don't do what Punk/Cena, HHH/Taker and HBK/Taker did (for recent examples) which is have me emotionally invested in the match. I believe Angle vs. Benoit is the first match that comes to mind. I don't mean I want a UFC style fight because that's not why I watch. This is gonna sound weird but for something to be perfect to me, not everything has to be perfect. (make sense of that!)
> 
> EDIT: Of your above list I'd only have the Chi Town Rumble, HBK/Taker in the cell, HBK/HHH/Benoit and Bret/Austin WM, as 5 star matches. For what it is worth I don't have Cena/Punk at 5* but I'd not say anything above what I rated it is overrating it - I can easily see why it would be 5*.



I understand what you are saying and I agree that being emotionally invested into a match is huge for the audience and that's what most wreslers are begging for when working just in general. However, even though my 5 star matches are a pretty wide range listing, I'm pretty picky and tight with giving matches 5 stars. I just don't think it should be really passed around lightly. I believe a 5 star classic should be nearly flawless and have a combination of both being crisp and smooth but also get the audience emotionally attached. I didn't really see the total package there for the Punk\Cena match that's all, nobody get there Wrestling tights in a bunch. As for your own personal thoughts toward my listings, I respect your opinion and most of those matches are my own personal favorites that I don't see others completely agreeing with me. But when it comes down to it if you don't see Bret\Owen WM10 as a 5 star match than something is simply wrong there. The match had all the qualities that I just discussed and DEFINES 5 star classic. Great technical wrestling, storyline that got you emotionally invested, and a battle from top to bottom. Probally my greatest match of all time if not top 3 guaranteed.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I never cared about Bret or Owen, so in terms of emotional investment it definitely requires me to be biased in that retrospect. I have no qualms about some of those matches you named being 5*, others I think are about a star or more less for me.

Star ratings are bullshit anyway, what is to say your opinion is better than mine, or mine better than yours - or Meltzer's over ours? All biased opinions for the most part.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah it's a debate that never ends. Don't go AUSTIN101 on us now people.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Can anyone tell me when exactly the HD era started for WWE? Specifically maybe what ppv? I'm lookin to get a new tv and I know I'm gonna wanna stock up on some good shit to see in high def.


Not every PPV is in HD though which is stupid, but yeah 21st January 2008 was the first RAW HD.

I have love for Angle/Shawn WM 21 too - **** even with the lack of psychology. Could of been the best PPV ever, damn shame about the main events. Best undercard of all time.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah I never have been one of those guys to rate matches much or get really nit picky on who rates what and not. I just always thought Bret & Owen was such a wonderful match it had to rank among any all time list. There's always bias in opinion though so there a few matches out there that are great and I don't think AS HIGHLY of so I see your point.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Perfect example of my bias is the fact I have Triple H as my favourite of all time and I rate Triple H/Taker as 5* - it isn't me just making it 5* because HHH is in it but more because of the fact I cared more about that match than any match in a long, long time.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Taker-HBK HIAC
HHH-Jericho LMS
HBK-Jericho WM19
Taker-HBK WM25&26

.... Is all I can think of right now. Kinda funny considering my favourite match is HBK-Foley Mind Games and I'd have Austin-Angle over some of them as well.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> *Bret\Owen WM10
> Bret\Austin WM13*
> Bret\Austin Survivor Series 96
> Benoit\Jericho Royal Rumble 01
> ...


VERY good list. The ones in bold I also have at five. I also have

Flair/Steamboat - Clash of the Champions '89
Michaels/Mankind - Mind Games '96
Guerrero/Mysterio - Halloween Havoc '97
Angle/Benoit vs. Mysterio/Edge - No Mercy '02
Angle/Benoit - RR03
Undertaker/Michaels - WM25


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Off the top of my head (bear in mind I've barely seen a thing from Japan - would like to but despite McQueen's recommendations, I've still seen about one match) the matches I have at 5* are;

Flair/Steamboat - Chi-Town Rumble
Austin/Bret - Mania 13
HBK/Taker - Badd Blood 97
HHH/Foley - Rumble 00
Austin/Rock - Mania 17
HHH/Benoit/HBK - Mania 20
HHH/Taker - WM 27

Beyond that I have matches like the HBK/Taker 25/26 matches near it, same with Bret/Owen, the other Flair/Steamboat's and the HHH/Jericho Fully Loaded match.

Coincidently none of them are my favourite match though, that 'honour' goes to Triple H vs. Flair at Taboo Tuesday 2005.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Austin|Bret, Mania 13
Michaels|Undertaker, Mania 26

Are the two best wrestling matches I've ever seen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Vader13 said:


> *I detest 'crisp, free flowing' matches - they seem so fake (for lack of a better word)* and don't do what Punk/Cena, HHH/Taker and HBK/Taker did (for recent examples) which is have me emotionally invested in the match.


This so much. If a match looks too "clean" it comes off as being too fake and choreographed to me. Also the reason why I don't get into stuff like DragonGate.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hart vs Austin, Taker vs Shawn HIAC and Wrestlemania 26 are the only matches in WWF/E I've got at *****.

Got numerous matches though at around ****3/4 though which one day may go the full 5 and got lots of matches from WWF/E that are some of my personal favourite matches every even if I could make an argument for many matches to be better than them.

Agree with McQueen and Vader13 as well about some matches looking too choreographed. I'm generally more a fan of wrestlers who are great sellers and can communicate a story through facial expressions/mannerisms etc and guys who are just naturally fun to watch in the ring (Arn Anderson probably is the most fun I have watching one particular wrestler) ahead of wrestlers who can bust out cool moves and sequences but often struggle with long term selling. Marufuji is probably the epitome of the sort of style I just can't get into even though I get why its very popular and easy for some people to watch over a slower paced match which builds to a great finish, as an example say Murdoch v Windham 11/07/1987.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dick Murdoch & Arn over the Marufuji's and Davey "ugh" Richards of the world anyday.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Dick Murdoch & Arn over the Marufuji's and Davey "ugh" Richards of the world anyday.


"you must spread some reputation around before giving it to McQueen again".

Watched a bunch of WCW 1990-1993 in the past month and Arn is one of the stars of that era. Great wrestler who could do it all in the ring, his comedy spots are some of the best I've seen.

Murdoch is a guy I really need to find more stuff of because what I've seen is sensational. Hell of a brawler and one of the most unique sellers.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Speaking of early 90's WCW I wish Dustin Runnels got the credit he deserves for being the man. Most people think of him as a joke, probably because WWE never got fully behind the Goldust character which is kinda sad.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Agreed again, he's always struck me as being in the same mold as Barry Windham as making himself look like such a great underdog for a man his size. I mean I knew he was a big dude but when he locked up with Vader and more or less could look him legit in the eye, it hit home just how big a guy he was in being able to mix punches with Vader and then get worked over by a Zybyzsko or Rude who were obviously smaller than a guy like Vader.

He had some really nice matches on Superstars though since his 2009 comeback, I recall a great 12 minute match with Regal and some impressive matches with Dibiase. Was nice to see him be very over for the spot on the card he was working. Last I heard he's injured and may have retired to focus on working backstage


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Also, while I'm here: CM Punk vs. John Cena was pretty awesome. The atmosphere was fantastic and they pulled off some really cool stuff. Cena wasn't at his best though.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

That's interesting Hohenheim. I thought Cena for the most part was very good (though given the way his matches have been layed out for some time him being better than he has been in a while wasn't much of a surprise) and dug how he slowly played closer to a heel in terms of talking with the ref after a pinfall and the smug grin he displayed when he had Punk in the abdominal stretch. His counter from the GTS into the STF was also pretty awesome and had me smiling a ton watching it live.

Be interesting to hear what specifically you didn't find too great about Cena.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't really have a problem with Cena not playing his newly assumed "favourtire" role and dominating the majority of the match b/c let's face it, Chicago would rather have him and Punk go back and forth. But his mannerisms were too far out of what I expected them to be. I haven't much watched Cena's present work or anyone's for that matter. The way he dealt with the failed crossbody was weak, and looked really awkward as if he was aware that he was doing something out of the match's bounds. I also couldn't get over the surprise that he showed after Punk final kick out. That should've been the moment of realization for Cena that Punk was not going to be put away, but instead, he just kind of looked like he was happy with the way the match was clicking. Do not want.

Anyway, I was caught in the heat of the moment for the majority of the match so I can't criticize the technical aspects. Don't really want to either. Basically, I felt Cena didn't carry his end of the story as well as Punk did. Punk's reaction to the "You can't wrestle chants" pretty much defined his performance the whole match. He didn't look like he was enacting a fight. Cena sorta did.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

That's an interesting take on it. I can't recall Cena's face after the kick out only the talking with the ref, may have to rewatch that bit because I could understand why that would rub you the wrong way. I didn't mind the crossbody aftermath too much, Cena feeling his leg which looked legit at the time seemed a bit of nice improv, it looked legit rather than instinctive selling but it felt better than them just lieing there and not knowing what to do, the way Cena did the suplex to the floor so as to land on his left side instead of the right leg also was a nice touch that i enjoyed.

As for Cena's matches recently, he's essentially worked a lot more 'worked over for 95% of the match before making the comeback'. I generally find Cena good for the most part in the ring especially in big PPV matches but I could understand why his recent formula has burnt a lot of people out. He did have a very good match with Miz though on Raw sometime after Extreme Rules though.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Edge vs Cena @ 2006 Tribute to the Troops*

A very delightful match, you can't help but watch with a wide smile on your face. Not only is it solid work from the two (Cena pulls everything out, it would be lovely to see him use his ranged moveset like this more often), the crowd is on point and provides a jovial atmosphere for this Christmas Day bout.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I don't really have a problem with Cena not playing his newly assumed "favourtire" role and dominating the majority of the match b/c let's face it, Chicago would rather have him and Punk go back and forth. But his mannerisms were too far out of what I expected them to be. I haven't much watched Cena's present work or anyone's for that matter. The way he dealt with the failed crossbody was weak, and looked really awkward as if he was aware that he was doing something out of the match's bounds.* I also couldn't get over the surprise that he showed after Punk final kick out. That should've been the moment of realization for Cena that Punk was not going to be put away, but instead, he just kind of looked like he was happy with the way the match was clicking. Do not want.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> That pissed me off to. As soon as he kicked out I though, he can't be beaten tonight, but Cena laughed it off.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Rock/Austin WM17
Jericho/Michaels UNFORGIVEN
Cena/Punk MITB
Cena/Michaels RAW

5 star WWE matches off the top of my head.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

My Weekly WWE Round-up...

Money in the Bank Review

Monday Night Raw Review

NXT Review

Superstars Review

Friday Night Smackdown Review

A pretty solid week for WWE I must say!


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

You wanted John Cena to throw a tantrum or some shit? He's fucking John Cena and the top guy in the company and has been through a million big matches and has had a million guys kick out of his shit: why would he lose his shit? His response to Punk's kickout was brilliant and exactly what the top guy should've done. He's been extremely cool in big MEs for a while now and the minor confrontation with the ref was the largest deviation he could logically afford, and he played that part perfectly.

Also baffled by the criticism of his response to the botched cross-body, which was a masterstroke, a genius bit of performance. He took a botch and created one of the most dramatic moments of the match by making people wonder if he was legit hurt, and then that transitioned seamlessly to the ridiculously awesome suplex-off-the-apron spot. And he did that all on-the-fly, without hesitation. 

Obviously it was Punk's match & moment, but Cena was amazing.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, a rewatch pretty much cleared all that.

*MITB*
SD MITB: ****1/4*
Divas: idc
Henry vs. Show: **3/4*
RAW MITB: *****
Christian vs. Orton: *****
Cena vs. Punk: *****1/4*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What would you say is Cena's magnum opus?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

For me Cena's best individual performance is either his 1 hour broadway with Michaels or the LMS with Umaga. My favorite match from him though might be with Michaels at WM23.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone catch the preview for Legends of Wrestling? They are doing NWO with Nash!




Hopefully someone uploads it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That sounds damn good. Love Kevin Nash. (Y)


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I just downloaded it, and am watching now . Its available on torrent so it shouldn't be long before someone uploads it to a filehost or whatever too.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I watched it yesterday on Classics On Demand and there is some good discussion as usual on these roundtables. It is crazy how much money Nash and Hall made when they jumped over to WCW.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wasn't there some clause they had where they had to make as much as the highest paid guy or something?


----------



## RenegadeJT (Jul 24, 2011)

Can't wait for the Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart DVD.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

not gonna lie, having shooting kevin nash on the WWE team for future DVDs is gonna be pretty cool. shame they didnt have him for the rise and fall of WCW


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

DubC said:


> Anyone catch the preview for Legends of Wrestling? They are doing NWO with Nash!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hulk Hogan in the early 90's when he was still the Hulkster reminds me of John Cena today and the last two or three years. Kevin Nash mentions in this video that they were tired of his character and they probally thought it was mostly a PG type character. Hulk Hogan got exactly what he needed, a refreshing heel turn. The only difference is Hogan had his huge run in the 80's where I won't say everybody loved him but the majority loved him. John Cena never really had a stint where everybody loved him. There has always been some John Cena haters. WWE Just needs to pull the trigger on his heel turn like WCW did with Hogan but it has to be done the perfect way in my opinion. They have to come up with a way in which nobody expects it too happen, not sure how that's going to play it out but it should be interesting if it ever happened. I don't see it realisically happening anytime soon.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

WWE Royal Rumble 2006	

*6 Man Texas Tornado Match for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship * 
Kid Kash (c) vs. Funaki vs. Nunzio vs. Paul London vs. Jamie Noble vs. Gregory Helms-**3/4

*Special Referee: Trish Stratus * 
Mickie James vs. Ashley Massaro-1/2*

JBL vs. The Boogeyman-1/4*

Royal Rumble Match-***1/2

*WWE Championship Match * 
John Cena vs. Edge (c) w/ Lita-***

*World Heavyweight Championship Match * 
Mark Henry w/ Davari vs. Kurt Angle-*1/2

*Overview:* Just gotta say I was expecting a lot more kind of liked the CW Title Match & Royal Rumble Match but neither seemed as good on a 2nd watch. The Cruiserweight Title Match was kind of slow but picked up close to the end but the ending came to fast in the match. Was expecting a spotty match and got it at the end but that’s all this match was. Mickie vs. Ashley should have been shorter but was still pretty bad. JBL vs. The Boogeyman was really bad wasn’t really a fan of The Boogeyman and this squash match was just bad. Loved the Rumble Match the first time I watched it liked it the second time. Maybe if I didn’t know who won it would have been better but this was fun. The Rey vs. HHH was great, Lashley impressed along with Carlito and the crowd was hot for the return of RVD. Rey winning the match came off as a huge surprise but other than the things mentioned it was a fun Rumble ruined by its place in the card. Loved the Edge character hear and just really liked something about this match even if the wrong man won. Edge offense was creative with spears into steps and other stuff and Cena sold the beat down well. But this match does have early signs of Super Cena so it’s not a really good match. I understand and kind of liked what they were doing in the main event. But 1 it shouldn’t have been the Main Event, and 2 it’s Mark Henry. While they did execute what they were doing it just wasn’t an exciting match and the only reason it went on last was the somewhat corny Undertaker return. I think the only good thing to come out of the main event was the awesome Taker vs. Angle match at No Way Out. Really the only thing even close to good is the Rumble Match but the rest is bad, regret picking this up but now I at least have the Rumble match which was alright, plus it was 3 dollars.​


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I loved the Orton/HHH/Rey/RVD part of that Rumble and the countless Rey/HHH parts during it. Decent Rumble match that I used to watch more often until I bought 2007 and 2009.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Survivor Series 2010*
Dolph Ziggler vs. Kaval - ***1/4
Team Rey Mysterio vs. Team Alberto Del Rio - ***
Daniel Bryan vs. Ted DiBiase - ***
Sheamus vs. John Morrison - **1/2
Edge vs. Kane - **1/4
Randy Orton vs. Wade Barrett - **
Justin Gabriel/Heath Slater vs. Santino Marella/Vladimir Kozlov - *1/2
Natalya vs. LayCool – ½*

Solid PPV. Nothing that stands out as a classic but 4 solid to good matches. The two main event championship matches were not great but that was expected. Kaval/Ziggler was my MOTN and it was disappointing that Kaval was let go so soon. He could have had some very good matches!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

redeadening said:


> What would you say is Cena's magnum opus?


The Last Man Standing Match against Umaga.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Does anyone know if the segment from RAW 2002 is released on a DVD in where Bischoff awards Triple H the WHC?


----------



## wayneyb (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi all,

What do people think to The Rise and Fall of WCW DVD? 
Silvervision have it on offer and i'm tempted?
Is it any good?

Cheers


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

If you were a fan of WCW I'd get it. The documentary is pretty good, but it does have old interviews from other releases tacked onto it. It goes into a good amount of detail on how it formed, and its earlier days, opposed to being heavy on stuff from it's end. It does have some good matches too, I'd buy it. Also, I am a mark for WCW though, so I was going to buy it regardless of reviews.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

*Royal Rumble 2003:*
Big Show vs. Brock Lesnar - ****
World Tag Championships: Dudley Boyz vs. Lance Storm and William Regal - ****
Dawn Marie vs. Torrie Wilson - *DUD*
World Heavyweight Championship: Triple H vs. Scott Steiner - **1/4*
WWE Championship: Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit - *******
Royal Rumble Match - ****3/4*

Enjoyable show. Good opener, and one of the best matches in WWE history in Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit. Dawn Marie vs. Torrie Wilson was a terrible match, and Triple H vs. Scott Steiner had a crappy finish but for the first 5 minutes of the match or so I was entertained, until it turned really bad and lost my interest.


----------



## wayneyb (Jun 26, 2007)

Jaysin said:


> If you were a fan of WCW I'd get it. The documentary is pretty good, but it does have old interviews from other releases tacked onto it. It goes into a good amount of detail on how it formed, and its earlier days, opposed to being heavy on stuff from it's end. It does have some good matches too, I'd buy it. Also, I am a mark for WCW though, so I was going to buy it regardless of reviews.


Thanks - I can't say i'm a fan of WCW, but im not a hater either - I just never watched it.
Grew up watching WWF but am wanting to give this a go, see what i missed.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Because I've seen ****+ thrown around for SD MITB II, I need to give it a rematch and post my final thoughts.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the way that match worked. Thought some of the new guys impressed pretty well.

What's everyone's favorite LMS match?

Might sound crazy but I've gotta go with...

John Cena vs Edge - Backlash 2009

So much awesomeness to this match. I wish the feud to go with it was as good as their '06 as I believe it would've added to the match. Edge getting up from a top rope AA and an AA into the crowd was nuts. Cena throwing the steps from the ring onto Edge was a nasty spot. Conchairto on the steel floor was sick. So many spots that looked really painful. Both guys absolutely gave their all. The finish with Big Show and the spotlight was ridiculous and looked painful as hell. I don't think the whole getting up from so many finishers is that bad in an LMS match. Just a match I can watch over and over again and love. - ****1/2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Smackdown promo just before it made the match even better


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brye said:


> What's everyone's favorite LMS match?


Triple H vs. Chris Jericho - Fully Loaded 2000

Jericho's selling was flawless and his portrayal of the wounded yet courageous underdog was brilliant. I'd say it is one of the best babyface performances of 2000 without a doubt. Triple H was the dominate heel who for all evil intents and dastardly purposes was defending his wife Stephanie against the rightfully disrespectful Jericho. I thought Triple H's control segment working over Jericho’s injury ribs was on point throughout the first half of the match. Hunter took a sick chair shot when Jericho made his comeback and bled a ton after a sick HHH blade job. The finish put both men over as best as possible. This was a match for Jericho to show the world his heart and potential to main event and Triple H would continue his strong run at the top of the card at SummerSlam, and he would also continue defending his wife against another man.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

^The pacing in that match was unreal at times.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Just found an old Terry Funk vs. Ric Flair match from 81, didnt know this one existed. Its completely dissimilar to their 89 classics, pure wrestling. Really good stuff. Heres the link to anyone whos interested http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lz_29CkkBl8


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Been meaning to watch that since I got the 37 disc Funk set lol. Ah well, cba tonight .

Oh, and don't forget about their Texas Death Match in 2000! (guessing WCW of course lol)


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Lol cant forget that match in WCW. This match is really good though, both have really similar styles and match up well. Funk is so versatile in the ring


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just won this on Ebay for 30.00. Well worth it. (Y)

Unforgiven '08
Cyber Sunday '08
Judgment Day '08
Royal Rumble '08 (own it)
Vince McMahon DVD (own it)
Triple H DVD
Undertaker DVD
The Bash '08
Cyber Sunday '07
Survivor Series '07
Summerslam '07
No Mercy '07
Armageddon '07


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Daniel97 said:


> ^The pacing in that match was unreal at times.


:agree:

Jericho's comeback was built-up very well because of the pacing and the ref counts were all solid. Triple H's control segment was aptly paced as well.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Clique said:


> Triple H vs. Chris Jericho - Fully Loaded 2000
> 
> Jericho's selling was flawless and his portrayal of the wounded yet courageous underdog was brilliant. I'd say it is one of the best babyface performances of 2000 without a doubt. Triple H was the dominate heel who for all evil intents and dastardly purposes was defending his wife Stephanie against the rightfully disrespectful Jericho. I thought Triple H's control segment working over Jericho’s injury ribs was on point throughout the first half of the match. Hunter took a sick chair shot when Jericho made his comeback and bled a ton after a sick HHH blade job. The finish put both men over as best as possible. This was a match for Jericho to show the world his heart and potential to main event and Triple H would continue his strong run at the top of the card at SummerSlam, and he would also continue defending his wife against another man.


Fantastic match, I wouldn't argue against someone putting it at number 1 for LMS matches. ****1/2 from me.

However, Umaga/Cena takes the crown as best LMS for me. I also recently saw Edge/Cena LMS again, and I think that would get ****1/2 from me as well, slightly above Jericho/HHH.

But off the top of my head, those are the three best LMS matches imo. I'd probably put Orton/HHH NM 07 fourth, and fifth... once again off the top of my head would be Taker/Show CS 08 or Taker/Batista Backlash 07. Hard for me to pick between those two.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Hmm... top 5 LMS matches:

1. HHH Vs Y2J FL 2000
2. Undertaker Vs Batista BL 2007
3. HHH Vs Orton NM 2007
4. Undertaker Vs Big Show CS 2008
5. HHH Vs Orton Raw... 2009(?)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Orton/HHH one from Raw '09 is great also. My top five would go...
1. Cena/Edge
2. Cena/Umaga
3. HHH/Jericho
4. Orton/HHH III
5. Orton/HHH I


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

isnt a texas deathmatch a LMS match?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

redeadening said:


> isnt a texas deathmatch a LMS match?


I think Texas Deathmatches you have to get a pin 1st and then a 10 count.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the pinfall first sounds kinda unnecessary. unless its purpose is to eliminate double count outs


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Juvi would be correct.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Brye said:


> The Orton/HHH one from Raw '09 is great also. My top five would go...
> 1. Cena/Edge
> 2. Cena/Umaga
> 3. HHH/Jericho
> ...


III better than I? 

Good shout to whoever said Taker/Show. Suprisingly brilliant match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Daniel97 said:


> III better than I?
> 
> Good shout to whoever said Taker/Show. Suprisingly brilliant match.


I liked it more but I could see people saying I was better.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Did anyone else like the Cena/Mysterio match from tonight's Raw? 

It was a nice match with some slick transitions and no considerable botching. The two had some nice chemistry.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I wanna watch it again but I'd say at least ***1/4


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Wish they saved Rey Cena for PPV.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

My Top 5 Last Man Standing Matches:

*1.* Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels - Royal Rumble 2004 (no one else included this?)
*2.* The Undertaker vs. Batista - Backlash 2007
*3.* John Cena vs. Edge - Backlash 2009
*4.* The Undertaker vs. The Big Show - Cyber Sunday 2008
*5.* John Cena vs. Umaga - Royal Rumble 2007


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Haven't seen anyone mention HHH/Flair last man standing. That was immense. HHH/Jericho is my top pick followed by Cena/Umaga. Cena/Edge, HHH/Orton and Taker/Show are up there.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Let's not forget that Undertaker vs Great Khali last man standing. :side:



TheLadderMatch said:


> Wish they saved Rey Cena for PPV.


Absolutely. Would've been a huge seller.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'd put Undertaker/Khali over Cena/Umaga. And HHH/HBK too.

Edge/Benoit was pretty good from 2004, haven't seen that one mentioned. Or JBL/Angle... then again I don't recall anything about that match .


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I suprised wwe wasted cena/rey on raw.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Quick question: Is Undertakers Most Deadliest Matches DVD worth £8? Looks like some wierd match choices are on there.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

RATED R RULES said:


> Quick question: Is Undertakers Most Deadliest Matches DVD worth £8? Looks like some wierd match choices are on there.


Yes. There are some dodgy fucking choices on there, but the Mankind, Orton, Batista, Kennedy and one or two of the Big Show matches are all great.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

RATED R RULES said:


> Quick question: Is Undertakers Most Deadliest Matches DVD worth £8? Looks like some wierd match choices are on there.


Yes and here are my ratings.

The Undertaker’s Deadliest Matches

Disc One
9:30 The Undertaker VS Ultimate Warrior - *3/4
7:06 The Undertaker VS Kamala - *
16:26 The Undertaker VS Kama - **1/4
6:11 The Undertaker VS King Mabel - *
18:20 The Undertaker VS Mankind - ***1/4
26:22 The Undertaker VS Mankind - ***
21:33 The Undertaker VS Stone Cold - ***1/2
6:52 The Undertaker VS Kane - *1/2

Disc Two
2:45 The Undertaker VS Big Show – 1/2*
6:51 The Undertaker VS Big Show - *
14:43 The Undertaker VS Dudley Boys - *1/2
13:21 The Undertaker VS Heidenreich - **
19:07 The Undertaker VS Bob & Randy Orton - ***
30:30 The Undertaker VS Randy Orton - ***1/2
13:05 The Undertaker VS Great Khali - *3/4

Disc Three
9:30 The Undertaker VS Mr. Kennedy - *1/2
19:07 The Undertaker VS Mr. Kennedy - ***1/2
20:26 The Undertaker VS Batista - ****
6:13 The Undertaker VS Big Daddy V - *
26:44 The Undertaker VS Edge - ****1/2
12:43 The Undertaker VS Big Show - **1/4


Only eight of twenty two are *** and above but I got through this set very quickly because it was so entertaining. The Kane and Big Show matches from Raw don't have good ratings but they are very entertaining to watch.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Holmes orson said:


> Chicago based U.S Equities Realty, a facility management company wanted a replacement for it's worn out traditional black asphalt - covered rooftop. After much research they decided on the Clean and Green Roofing solution, an organic rooftop. This new roofing material is surprisingly non - toxic, flame resistant, water - proofed and has high reflectivity. The specialty is that it is able to lower the inside and the outside temperature of the building.


I agree, that is also my favourite match.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Is the new cage matches DVD set worth getting? I'm thinking or buying it tomorrow.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont know, the storytelling was off in that and it didnt tie into the feud at all


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Could someone give thoughts or ratings on the Survivor Series 09 PPV. I was working away at the time and couldn't watch the PPV but love the look of the card. Cheers.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Daniel97 said:


> Could someone give thoughts or ratings on the Survivor Series 09 PPV. I was working away at the time and couldn't watch the PPV but love the look of the card. Cheers.


The Team Orton/Team Kofi match is pretty solid and Punk and Kofi's exchange is awesome. Both triple threats were good as well. The opening Team Miz/Team Morrison is a really good display of the new talent in WWE at the time, solid match.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

My WWE Top 5

1. Taker/Trips - ****1/2
2. Cena/Punk - ****1/4
3. Orton/Christian - ****1/4 @ CP
4. SD Elimination Chamber - **** 
5. Punk/Rey - **** @ CP

I haven't watched WWE in bulk but individual matches have interested me. Have yet to see a lot of 2011 though.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks. Can pick up the SS dvd for a fiver so might aswell get it. Excited for the Cena/HBK/HHH match.

+ If you're looking to catch up on 2011 then try find Edge/Ziggler RR and the Tornado Tag match from Raw. Two great matches.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That tornado tag on Raw is awesome. (Y)

Ziggler/Rhodes/McIntyre/Big Show and Morrison/Miz from the first week of January are also great.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah the tornado tag is probably the best WWE tag match I've seen in a while.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I've got Edge/Dolph at like ***1/4 but I'll check out the tornado tag.

Here's Dave 'Ill give it 5 stars because I'm retarded' Meltzer Top 5

1. Punk/Cena - *****
2. Trips/Taker - ****1/2
3. Orton/Christian - ****1/4
4. Del Rio/Christian - ****1/4
5. SD Chamber or SD MITB or Miz/Punk/Cena - ****


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

No problem with Punk/Cena getting *****, imo. I don't have it there myself but I can easily see why someone would.

My top 5.

Punk/Cena - MITB
Triple H/Undertaker - WM XXVII
Orton/Christian - OTL
Smackdown Elimination Chamber - EC
Smackdown MITB - MITB


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I know my people would and I understand why they do, I just like to hate.

I'll watch Tornado Tag tonight but that show also featured Punk/Del Rio/Rey at ***3/4. I love Rey and Del Rio at the moment but they don't get major love. I don't really want to comment on Punk because there is a major bandwagon on the scene at the moment and I'm trying to avoid it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't really care that there's a bandwagon. I've been a fan of him for about 7 years so it doesn't bother me. :side:

That triple threat is pretty good, as is Rey/Del Rio/Miz from around May, I believe.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

People consistently hate on Rey because the fact that he's babyface and wins and somehow thats an excuse to hate a guy. But in terms of work? He's awesome. His double duty last night was brilliant


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't really care for Del Rio aside from his armbar. Rey is one of my favourites ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

redeadening said:


> People consistently hate on Rey because the fact that he's babyface and wins and thats an excuse to hate a guy. But in terms of work? He's awesome. His double duty last night was brilliant


One of the most consistent workers in the company.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Exactly. He's been able to get great matches out of literally anyone, despite his age and injuries.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Rey is brilliant in the ring but I really can't stand his ultimate underdog thing. Get's overused. Don't hate the guy just his 'character' if you can call it that.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

In the past few years he's had countless ****+ matches. His ECW stuff is mind-blowing yet people hate him. There's something about Del Rio which I really like. It's probably because he doesn't come across as a character for the kids. His solid in the ring and is pretty charismatic.

If your a Punk fan I'm fine with that and especially if you respect his work outside WWE. Just 90% of the WWE section now love him because a) omg he is so fresh and real or b) he beat Cena, yeah fuck youuu Cena! If this Punk angle dies down, they'll soon smark for someone else.

Just saw the Tornado Tag - ***1/4 crowd were really into it, very fun 10 minute match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Word said:


> In the past few years he's had countless ****+ matches. His ECW stuff is mind-blowing yet people hate him. There's something about Del Rio which I really like. It's probably because he doesn't come across as a character for the kids. His solid in the ring and is pretty charismatic.*
> 
> If your a Punk fan I'm fine with that and especially if you respect his work outside WWE. Just 90% of the WWE section now love him because a) omg he is so fresh and real or b) he beat Cena, yeah fuck youuu Cena! If this Punk angle dies down, they'll soon smark for someone else.*
> 
> Just saw the Tornado Tag - ***1/4 crowd were really into it, very fun 10 minute match.


True, true. Funny thing is that Cena was a huge part of why Punk/Cena was a success yet no one ever brings it up.

Watched Jericho/Rey from Extreme Rules and The Bash earlier today. Two great matches, still need to see the JD one.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not really a fan of Del Rio. Aside from Ricardo nothing really appeals to me. He bored the shit out of me from the moment he won the Rumble all the way to his title match at Mania.

***1/2 for the tag for me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Two matches I just watched off the WWE Raw '09 DVD.

*John Cena vs Triple H - 10/19/09:* Wow, never knew this match existed until today and at the time it was billed as 'perhaps Cena's last match on Raw' because if he lost @ Bragging Rights he was sent off to Smackdown. One hell of a match though. I thought it trumped their WM 22 match but not the NOC one from '08. Oddly enough apparently this was only the fourth time Cena/HHH has happened...impressive. The match really began to pick up at the end and the near falls were shocking. Triple H kicked out of an AA deep into the match and Cena kicked out of two Pedigrees, but the third one took him down. Crowd was really good through the whole thing as well and seeing as I had no idea who was winning, the near falls really shocked me. - ****

*Chris Jericho vs Kofi Kingston - 10/26/09*: Yet again Chris Jericho puts over a younger guy in great fashion. Wasn't a huge fan of their NOC match, but I thought this one was much better. Kofi getting his leg on the ropes after the Codebreaker felt like a huge moment for him and winning with the Trouble In Paradise was awesome. Really solid match from these two. - ***1/4

Figured I'd add this too. :side:
*
Santino Marella vs Chavo Guerrero - `11/16/09:* Santino comes out in a NY Ranger jersey which he takes off to reveal a...NY Giants jersey, which he takes off to reveal a...NY Knicks jersey (Eddy Curry :lmao), which he takes off to reveal a...NY Jets jersey, which he takes off to reveal a...NY Mets jersey, which he takes off to reveal a...Phillies jersey. :lmao He then takes that off to reveal a Yankees jersey and the match begins. Chavo suplexes Santino and goes up for the Frog Splash, but Santino slowly rolls out of position. Chavo gets up on the other turnbuckle and Santino slowly rolls to the other side. :lmao Santino wins via roll up after a distraction from Hornswoggle. - N/A but a really funny, really short match.

Edit: Watching Orton/Kofi brawl from MSG and holy shit it was good. Kofi was getting a huge reaction too and his character with a little bit of intensity is awesome.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I like Del Rio because a lot of his stuff comes across as looking so real sometimes, probably because of his mma background. Especially when he's in the ring with Rey. Does anyone know what I'm talkin about?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Bah, who wants shit to look real and get us to suspend disbelief?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I want super choreographed matches. This is why Sin Cara should be Double Champion.

Rey > Mistico


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I say bring in Teddy Hart to capitalize on his real-life feud with Punk. Make him champion with Anvil as his manager.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm sure WWE would love to have Teddy's promos on TV. Would be great fun to watch though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Imagine Anvil shooting about how WWE doesn't recognize talent like Teddy, instead they'd rather compromise and give the spotlight to a guy who "can't do moves like Teddy."

Maybe even bring in Matt Cross to unify the mid-card titles as a sign of things to come. Death to storytelling and psychology.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The fact Matt Cross even made it on Tough Enough scares the shit out of me as far as the future of Wrestling goes.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

He obviously has more charisma and ability to build up a dramatic match than that jabroni Aries.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Without a doubt. Cross was the reason The Resilience was such a success in ROH.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Such a travesty he got cut so early. WWE obviously doesn't know wrestling talent when they see it. His resume of ****+ singles matches is unparalleled.


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

All right.

I just started watching wrestling again for the first time in nine years. I attended Judgment Day 2002 live and basically gave up shortly after that (gee, I wonder why).

I was pretty deep into the muck at that point and was starting to branch out beyond WWF/WCW/ECW. I think I probably broadened my horizons too fast(dropped a heavy amount of allowance at golden boy tapes back in the day), got overwhelmed and bailed. Punk was a dude I had started hearing about but had never seen. So I was interested to hear that he was the centerpiece of some kind of potential sea change. 

Anyway, I watched the promos and stuff leading up to the PPV and it was awesome. It was also a little sad to hear via Punk's rant that the complaints that caused me to lose interest in the WWE had persisted for nearly a decade since. 

So I went to a bar to watch MITB. It was fantastic. The main event had big four sports playoff-level heat. Plus it was pretty awesome that Bryan Danielson was a.) in the WWE and b.) in a position to do something major in the biggest company in the world.

MITB felt absolutely nothing like the WWE I left, aside from the tepid Diva's match, which was still new in that it was significantly worse than that type of match had been in 2002. 

Watching RAW the last two weeks however, has felt very familiar. I have noticed that the guys being featured other than Cena are smaller. I hope this reflects a change in company policy regarding steroids and the like. But other than having wrestlers with healthier physiques, the show feels as stagnant as it always did. 

I like Kingston and R-Truth, but neither guy seems like he has any real direction. Truth is easily the most compelling person on the show not involved in the Cena/Punk feud, but it feels like the guys in charge don't really get what he's trying to do. His character is funny, but he doesn't play it like he's a comedic character, which is how Triple H treated him.

The Miz seems really green in the ring for a guy who has been at it as long as he has. I read someone say that his match with Rey on Monday was one of his best singles performances. That's disheartening for a guy who seems to have command of everything else that makes a credible star.

Most of the guys though seem like characters in some unlicensed Playstation 2 wrestling game. John Morrison, Ziggler and Del Rio in particular. They aren't laughable gimmicks like the ones that ran rampant in the early to mid '90s, but they are so bland. It feels like a character in 2011 is just a name and a wardrobe. 

Anyway, I don't really know what the point to all this is. I'm watching again. I'm interested again. There are a lot of guys I want to like and I'm curious if I'll ever be given a reason to like them. 

Just introducing myself to the conversation I guess.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

vanmunde said:


> All right.
> 
> I just started watching wrestling again for the first time in nine years. I attended Judgment Day 2002 live and basically gave up shortly after that (gee, I wonder why).
> 
> ...


Agreed there. The character development that guys like Ziggler and Kofi have had in the last two years is horrible. Kofi was awesome in late '09 when he started showing some intensity. Ziggler has been good in the ring but other than the 'cocky heel' persona, he doesn't have much character.

As for Miz, I think he's improved quite a bit, there just seems to be certain opponents he doesn't click with and unfortunately two of those guys are pretty big names.

You're picking a good time to get back into wrestling though. (Y)

And SuperDuperSonic, thanks for uploading SS '10 probably quite a while ago. Watched Bryan/DiBiase and it was a pretty good opener, used the footage for a gif. So thanks man.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree that the current batch are full of laughable gimmicks but after JD Day 2002 there was still lots of good stuff happening, from mid 2005 it went down hill. 2002 - 2004 was still very good with guys like JBL, LEsnar, Eddie, Angle, Taker as ABA, Michaels returning, Evolution and CEna when he was heel and interesting. Some good stuff happened then.


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

The Bad Guy said:


> I agree that the current batch are full of laughable gimmicks but after JD Day 2002 there was still lots of good stuff happening, from mid 2005 it went down hill. 2002 - 2004 was still very good with guys like JBL, LEsnar, Eddie, Angle, Taker as ABA, Michaels returning, Evolution and CEna when he was heel and interesting. Some good stuff happened then.


Yeah. I gave up in the summer of '03, which is when I left for college. I suppose it had become bad enough then that I didn't want an association with professional wrestling to put a crimp in my burgeoning social life. Had I not been living in a dorm and subject to the scrutiny of a couple hundred people every week I might have held on longer.

But the good thing about ten years away is that there are ten years of great stuff to catch up on and the great thing about this forum (alongside interesting discussion) is that it provides an easy way to do so.

I had never really considered how the Internet would have changed the level of access for wrestling fans. Looking at the multimedia threads would have collapsed my mind as a 17 year old. So much stuff at one's fingertips.

There is probably a better general thread to ask this in, but if anybody has any suggestions of great individual shows from any promotion in any country over the last ten years (using Judgment Day 2002 as a cut off)that I should check out, I would appreciate it.

I may even start a thread for documenting my reintegration process so as not to dilute the threads populated by you guys that actually know what you are talking about.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Backlash from almost any year were usually really good shows, Wrestlemania 23 & 24 were great, No Mercy 2008 was another really good PPV off the top of my head.

2006 and 2007 ROH had some really spectacular shit as well. But thats more a question for the Indy DVD discussion thread (we were first).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Backlash '06
Backlash '07
Backalsh '08
Backlash '09
Cyber Sunday '07
Survivor Series '05
Summerslam '02
Wrestlemania XXII
Wrestlemania XXIV
Vengeance '03
No Mercy '08
Survivor Series '07
Money In The Bank '10 (Fun show)
Elimination Chamber '11 (Check out the two chamber matches and Lawler/Miz)
Summerslam '09 (I really enjoyed it but I'm not sure the general thoughts on it)

Just a few off the top of my head.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL at your Ted Jr theme Brye.

Summerslam 2008, was that the one with the Taker/Edge HiaC? I enjoyed that show a lot too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I like him. :$

Agreed, Punk/JBL grows on me each time I see it and Cena/Batista and Edge/Taker were pretty epic.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ted Jr is the biggest waste of space on the roster. Apple fell far from the tree in that family. At least Maryse is in your sig.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh c'mon Otunga's on that same roster my friend. :argh:

Maryse. (Y)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Otunga is better than Ted, not by much though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:sad:

In other news, can't wait for my DVDs I won on eBay to come. 13 DVDs for $30 is a goddamn steal.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

There is no way Botchtunga is better then Ted. I really think Dibiase could be a very good upper mid carder with the proper effort on their part.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I thought he was going places after the Legacy/DX feud but I think they waited too long after HIAC and it probably hurt that they were both more or less murdered in the last 4 mins of HIAC.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He had momentum before WM 26. Them giving him Virgil and then Maryse killed him because he is old and she sucks at being a valet.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Agreed. Up until around that point she was having a pretty successful run in the woman's division too. This Cody/Ted thing on Smackdown has at least given him some life again but I'd like to see him try and work alone for a bit although I fear that could end him. Or at least give him someone more fit to be a valet. Maryse sounded like a decent idea until it started getting strange.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Otunga will never have a ***+ singles matches, not even with Bryan Danielson.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ted's bland and useless but I'd definitely take him over Otunga, HennigJrMcGigiligy, Sin "The Mohterfucking Best Ever Most Exciting Guy In History Seriously Watch This Motherfucker" Cara, Khali, etc.

I prefer his match vs. Goldust from Suerstars last year in September to any match someone like Alberto Del Rio's had n the compny as well. Then again that was DUSTIN and DUSTIN is DUSTIN.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Otunga is so shit its annoying that people like MVP and Elijah Burke get released. I think all the current Nexus are pretty poor. I thought Barrett and Tarber had good potiential a while back but Barrett has died down and I think Tarver has been released? The rest of The Corre such as Slater and Gabriel and decent mid carders for now.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

It's funny looking back on it now that I didn't see anything in Cody Rhodes and thought he was an unnatural childish corny moron but saw a future star in Ted. Boy have things change and it shows development within a wrestler takes time and maturity takes time. Although Ted Dibiase is older than Cody, Cody has been in the business slightly longer I believe. Not really an excuse though, Ted hasn't showed me jack shit since splitting up with legacy. He's very bland and I coudn't even define his personality if my life was on the line. The only thing he had going for him is his look and his suppose gimmick that was taken after his father but that has worked out horribily so far. Cody Rhodes on the other hand has showed me so much maturity it's beyond belief. Cody is finally starting to get that natural feel and instincts that his dad and brother built a career on. I can definitely see him as a WWE champion in the next couple of years. Ted, maybe he'll be where Cody is at now in a couple of years. But for now, Ted is essentially worthless.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I was the exact same lol; thought Cody was gonna be a no talented failure while Ted would rise to the top. Man, how wrong were we?


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm going to watch Rey DVD over the next few days, however I'm only going to care about disc one as his WWE stuff isn't that appealing to me.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Watched RAW and Rey was definitely impressive.

Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz - **3/4
Rey Mysterio vs. John Cena - ***1/4

Always thought that Cena and Mysterio should have a PPV match and I can see it being very good. Always thought it would be interesting to see how they would work together in a PPV environment, and if it was anything like the RAW match it could be a very good match.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Word said:


> I'm going to watch Rey DVD over the next few days, however I'm only going to care about disc one as his WWE stuff isn't that appealing to me.


Skip the Los Guerreros match. The editing on there is absurd, as they don't just edit out Benoit and tickets for the next week's taping. The lWo match is guilty too, but at least once the match starts there is nothing noticeable.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Otunga makes me laugh at him but Ted is still dull as shit. Otunga > Ted.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Remember Ted/Cena and everyone claimed 'star in the making?' a looong time ago now. Cody > Otunga > Ted


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Let's be real, Otunga in no way is better than Ted. Maybe when he can wrestle a a match better than 1/2* while Ted's had plenty of ***+ singles matches.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

With Chavo Guerrero gone, Otunga is now the worst guy on the roster.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Even Chavito could be carried to ***+, and even ****+ matches on rare occassion, by Rey, Eddie, and Benoit. I think Benoit would literally murder Otunga for sucking so badly.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Brye said:


> Let's be real, Otunga in no way is better than Ted. Maybe when he can wrestle a a match better than 1/2* while Ted's had plenty of ***+ singles matches.


It's not all about the wrestling these days though, entertainment according to WWE. I get your point though, they are both dull. 

Watched Rey first disc, it's pretty awesome, don't care much for star ratings on it though, just appreciated his work. Might get a WWE 2011 show up and running after ROH Supercard of Honor VI. MITB and the Rumble are the only show's I have seen this year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Elimination Chamber and Extreme Rules are two solid shows you would probably enjoy. Good stuff. (Y)


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Word*, you're watching the new Mysterio DVD? I heard the interview segments are good. I'll have to pick that up sooner or later.

Also, whoever has the 21st Century set, let us know if Lesnar/Angle is really in full.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Brye said:


> Elimination Chamber and Extreme Rules are two solid shows you would probably enjoy. Good stuff. (Y)


I'll wait Chamber first, seen the SD! one its fucking great, in my Top 5.



Clique said:


> *Word*, you're watching the new Mysterio DVD? I heard the interview segments are good. I'll have to pick that up sooner or later.


Yeah, I've only seen the first disc, the segments are good but nothing mind blowing or all that interesting. Striker interviews Rey but the way Striker speaks annoys me, it's like he is acting out the interview and stuff, just seems a bit strange.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

*Terry Funk vs. Ric Flair - 07/23/89 (Great American Bash 1989)*
The build-up to this one isn't exactly complicated. Funk wants a title-shot, Flair won't give him one. Funk doesn't really give Flair a choice in the matter by piledriving him on a table and smacking him in the head with a chair. As you'd imagine, Flair being the ill-tempered bastard he is, comes into this all guns blazing seeking revenge for that unexpected attack. Funk is no slouch either and both guys look like asylum escapists in the opening minutes of the bout.

For the majority of the opening stages, Funk bides his time around ringside and avoids the Nature Boy, whilst shaking railings and shouting abuse at fans. God, I love Terry Funk. Flair has a few moments where he gets his hands on Funk and gains an advantage, but that never seems to last too long since Funk is able to pull something else out of his bag of tricks each time, whether is be playing dirty or just straight up desperately smashing Flair into a ring-post.

That malarky can only last so long against the "Dirtiest Player in the Game" and after a little while, Flair gets back in the saddle and shows signs of really finding his stride for the first time in the match. Funk takes everything like a champ as you'd expect, bumping left, right and centre for Flair, even taking two piledrivers consecutively which was a sweet revenge spot for Flair. By this stage, Flair is in full-on Nature Boy mode and he's making Funk look like his bitch by all accounts.

Sadly for Flair, it was a case of too-much, too-soon. Funk was down, but there was no fucking way he was out yet. Flair locked in the Figure-Four and Funk wasn't having any of that, no sir. He just kicks Flair right in the face like a cunt mid-submission which I adored. Funk takes Flair out to the woodshed and cuts him wide open. And it's not a Funk control segment, without hitting a piledriver for good measure! Funk's just being sadistic at this stage, not giving one fuck about anything like a true hero.

Funk failed at piledriving Flair on the bare concrete, so what's he do? The next best thing, mercilessly tear apart the Nature Boy's neck bit-by-bit in the ring where he can actually pick up the win too! Just when it looks like Flair's down and out, he gets a fucking branding iron from nowhere which leads to Flair's comeback and it's all kinds of classic awesomeness, the crowd don't half-mind it either, they're eating this shit up like hungry Ethiopians.

Funk shows some signs of life but by this stage, but he's either spent or stopped giving a shit about winning. Flair picks up the win with a cheeky roll-up but that doesn't stop Funk ambushing him afterwards along with Muta. Sting makes the save and they all brawl up the ramp until they're seperated which perfectly leaves the Flair/Funk story wide open for another bout. This should do really well on everyone's lists, it's pretty much essential viewing regardless of the poll or not. My only regret is not buying this shit earlier. Storytelling, Portrayal, Atmosphere, Action, Drama. This one had it all crammed into one fantastic little package.

*****3/4*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> Let's be real, Otunga in no way is better than Ted. Maybe when he can wrestle a a match better than 1/2* while Ted's had plenty of ***+ singles matches.


Unintentional LULZ > Unintentional boring the fuck out of me/the crowd.

This is also why I can understand peoples gripes about ADR being a boring character but he makes me laugh due to all the faces he makes and stupid shit he says, so I find him entertaining.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm currently downloading Elimination Chamber 2011 but I'm going to go back on some old school shows and try and put together Top 10 PPVs from 1998 onwards. I've seen a lot of stuff previous but it's a bit of a blur right now.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Word: I'd say there's a bunch of nifty TV matches from WWE since 09 you'd enjoy, they won't be the ****+ epics people tend to only want to watch but in 2011 I don't really think there's another company who can do 8-15 minute TV matches with good selling/structure and story than WWE, especially when they have the likes of Rey, Punk, Christian, Bryan, Mcintyre, Cena, Masters and co at their disposal. I can't honestly recall legit amazing PPVs since 2010 as the one's I saw weren't outright great or bad but more or less featured 1 or 2 must see matches and then the rest were 'good but not great'. 

Still the TV matches since 2009 particularly on ECW, Superstars and Smackdown (and the odd Raw match) have been very strong and one of the reasons I still keep up to date with current WWE.

I'll also echo the Rey > Mistico talk a couple of pages back, and while we're on the Rey stuff:

Rey >>>> Angle.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Clique said:


> *Word*, you're watching the new Mysterio DVD? I heard the interview segments are good. I'll have to pick that up sooner or later.
> 
> Also, whoever has the 21st Century set, let us know if Lesnar/Angle is really in full.


It's in full, and there appears to not even be a break in the commentary.  Makes wonder why so many TV matches aren't presented this way once commercially released.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ricky Steamboat Vs Lord Steven Regal - Fall Brawl 19/09/1993*

MAN OH MAN OH MAN. This was bloody sensational and a definite top 20 lock for my list. Can only assume Regal is responsible for Steamboat's injury as Steamboat jumps him at the start of the match and peppers him with chops and punches. Regal teases going after the ribs with nice shots and forearms but Steamboat has been wronged and Regal's arm will be his revenge.

Steamboat's arm work is lovely with a couple of swank submissions locked in and I lost my shit for him out thinking Regal by playing possum before luring him into another arm submisson. They do the classic world of sport spot where Steamboat has the arm and Regal tries to fight out but gets repeatedly drilled back to the mat. Braibuster said some time back that Regal is becoming a favourite seller of his and I have to agree, the way he punches air in disgust after taking damage to his arm was lovely and the way he contorts his body is fantastic.

Steamboat sells the ribs throughout the arm work before getting back dropped on his ribs. From here Regal takes control with some great rib work and Steamboat is off the charts amazing with the selling. Writhing in agony after every spot, walking gingerly and scowling with every step, loved the crossbody spot and Steamboat basically going deadweight after it. Two men determined to out sell the other and the pace has been classic. Regal takes a corner bump that Ziggler would be proud of before Steamboat skins the cat and that rat bastard Sir William cracks him over the head and Regal lands the bridging German for the 1-2-3.

Utterly fantasic match. Regal was great with his various takedowns into submissions on the ribs and then occasionally just blasting Steamboat when he's pissed off. Steamboat sold it all like the God of selling he is and the spot where he gets all giddy and ready to unload on Regal only to break down because his ribs give out put this one over the edge.

Top 20 as a lock and don't be suprised if this is top 15 or higher by the end, legit the most fun I've had so far in watching these WCW matches.

*****1/4-****1/2*


----------



## JasperSmerth (Jun 22, 2011)

*Bret Hart vs Mr. Perfect - King of the Ring Semi-Finals - King of the Ring 1993*
The match starts of very mat-based and we see plenty of cool transitions and counters. They go at it surprisingly fast considering they've already had one match previously on the card and one of them has another to go. 

The wrestling clinic is instantly stopped at one moment of the match. Mr. Perfect offers Bret a hand back into the ring. Bret accepts and Mr. Perfect explodes on The Hitman. Perfect throws a number of strikes at Hart and Bret is completely defenseless. Bret takes a nasty spill to the outside area and the beating continues. Bret's leg is damaged.

Bret Hart finally gets his own back when he hits a superplex on the Perfect One. Bret then proceed to show Perfect that he can brawl too. Bret kicks away Perfect's leg and locks him into a Figure-Four. Mr Perfect escapes and resorts to dirty tactics again. Both men are fighting on one leg and the match is very back and forth from here on out.

The match comes to an end when Hart counters a Perfect-Plex into a suplex to the outside. It's a really innovative spot and it's still to the this day. Both men are outside and slowly get back into ring. Perfect is in first and takes advantage of Bret. He rolls him up and gets a 2 count, but Bret rolls the small package into a pin of his own for the win.

Although Perfect was a face going into this, you tell that he was never intended to be a long time face. He came into the match as a cocky face and showed his old heel side early on. It's awesome that the WWF didn't make him a one-dimensional face character and completely erase his heel past. Mr Perfect shook Bret's hand after the bell and he stayed as a face for a short while longer.

This match was Mr Perfect's best match of his career and it's in Bret Hart's top 10. I think this is the WWF's first ever 5 star match in my opinion. *******

_Can I get some feedback on this? It's my first review. Thanks._


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Watching the old ECW\WWE One Night Stand PPVS and wow the crowd made them awesome. WWE totally ruined something that could of potentially been something awesome but ultimately this wasn't going to work out but it was nice while it lasted.

JBL owned the shit out of the crowd back to back years...trying to find out which promo was better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvovoUeK9ms - 2005

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-t5ssr6T6o - 2006

It's funny how he was getting I think real life heat from Taz in the 2006 one or do you guys think it was a work? Seemed like Taz was a bit irritated. Kurt Angle's promo was also hilarious in the 2005 one but JBL honestly made them eat there own words particularly in the 2006 one. I could probally only name 5 other guys who can control a crowd like that, Although they were basically uncontrollable but you know what I mean. Thoughts??


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lord Steven Regal v Larry Zbyzsko, WCW Saturday Night 28/05/1994*

Hell of a match. Zbyzsko establishes he has Regal's number in the early going with some swank reversals and they work a really cool cravate/headlock spot where Regal finally tries to escape over the ropes only to again be caught by Larry and drilled into the mat. Regal's selling throughout this is really great: shrugging his knees to get feeling back in to them after an attempted boston crab and a scream and gritted face after getting his hand stomped on. Simple stuff but it really makes Regal's eventual transition to control that much greater.

Eventually he regains control with some sick uppercuts and forearms and sets about trying to wear down Larry eventually settling on the ribs after Sir William injures Zbyzsko behind the ref's back. The selling down the stretch from both is really great in showing the exhaustion both have suffered and the multiple pin attempts were really nice as false finishes. They also played off of the early story of Regal never really managing to one up Larry which I dug. The commentators pointing out they're about to run out of time and will continue next week was nice in making the result a bit unpredictable and the finish despite being a little strange in execution (unsure as to why Sir William needed to be on the rope as Regal was in little trouble) pays off well with Larry reversing the sleeper into the winning pinfall and claiming the TV Title.

Well wrestled match with a coherent story which payed off in the finish, good selling from both men in spells and some swank submissions and one GODLY Regal headbutt, hell of a match.

****3/4*


*Dustin Rhodes vs Big Van Vader, Clash Of The Champions 29, 1994*

Loved their 1992 match and thought this was better. Loved Vader establishing himself as 'the man' in the early going with his awesome punches and a cocky swagger that he was untouchable. Dustin's rage culminating in taking down Vader was a classic spot and got the great reaction it deserved. What I've grown to love in Vader matches especially in the 2 Dustin matches is how he sells well enough to establish Dustin as a threat but not to the point where it makes Vader look too vulnerable so he retains his credibility when he's back on offence. Some of the punches he throws in this were downright scary and Dustin was quick to sell them like death, especially like Dustin's expression after the second Vader splash...looked completely out of it and a sitting duck. Both men brought some great offence and the finish with Race proving a distraction to Dustin was a nice heel move of making Vader seem all the more powerful.

Smartly worked, a great underdog story in Dustin trying to prove himself against the mighty Vader and some impressive bumps by both men, going to do well on my list.

******


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

For those who may not know, Silvervision currently have a Tagged Classics sale going on. Granted that they don't have many great events but some are worth purchasing imo.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Rickeey said:


> *Terry Funk vs. Ric Flair - 07/23/89 (Great American Bash 1989)*
> The build-up to this one isn't exactly complicated. Funk wants a title-shot, Flair won't give him one. Funk doesn't really give Flair a choice in the matter by piledriving him on a table and smacking him in the head with a chair. As you'd imagine, Flair being the ill-tempered bastard he is, comes into this all guns blazing seeking revenge for that unexpected attack. Funk is no slouch either and both guys look like asylum escapists in the opening minutes of the bout.
> 
> For the majority of the opening stages, Funk bides his time around ringside and avoids the Nature Boy, whilst shaking railings and shouting abuse at fans. God, I love Terry Funk. Flair has a few moments where he gets his hands on Funk and gains an advantage, but that never seems to last too long since Funk is able to pull something else out of his bag of tricks each time, whether is be playing dirty or just straight up desperately smashing Flair into a ring-post.
> ...


Which Flair vs Funk match would you argue is awesomer. Clash of the champions of Great American Bash? I always assumed the I quit was better, but jesus christ the amount of rage, insanity, out of control brawling, piledrivers, chops and punches really gave me a new found appreciation of The Great American Bash match. Even though the other was the I Quit match, the intensity in this one was off the wall. And the crowd wasnt half bad either


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

JasperSmerth said:


> *Bret Hart vs Mr. Perfect - King of the Ring Semi-Finals - King of the Ring 1993*
> The match starts of very mat-based and we see plenty of cool transitions and counters. They go at it surprisingly fast considering they've already had one match previously on the card and one of them has another to go.
> 
> The wrestling clinic is instantly stopped at one moment of the match. Mr. Perfect offers Bret a hand back into the ring. Bret accepts and Mr. Perfect explodes on The Hitman. Perfect throws a number of strikes at Hart and Bret is completely defenseless. Bret takes a nasty spill to the outside area and the beating continues. Bret's leg is damaged.
> ...


Great match and good review for your first time. I personally, and I know a few others don't care for the play by play of everything that goes on in the match. You didn't do that, and covered the most important parts of the match, while giving your personal take on it in the end. Very well done.

I haven't watched this match in a while, but I remember being blown away by it. I was surprised how quick the pacing was, and I liked that it was a bit fast, but didn't come off as being rushed. If I had to put a star rating for it I'd go with **** 1/2 or so, really need to rewatch.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Which set is the best? The Best of RAW 2009, The Best of RAW 2010, or The Best of Smackdown 2009-2010? I'm leaning towards Smackdown.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd go with Raw 2010. 2009 should be avoided at all costs for the laziness of not putting it in 16:9 format. But Raw 2010 has TWO golden Kanye Batista segments, plus a superior threeway involving Edge and Jericho (Raw having Orton, Smackdown having Swagger), a great HBK farewell highlight reel from Undertaker, and Edge vs. Christian.

Sure, Smackdown has "Happy Birthday," Christian vs. McIntyre, and Punk vs. Taker, but they can't compare to the Kanye Batista segments in blu ray format.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Raw '09 has some good matches on it but I'd agree with Raw '10. Loads of good stuff on that.

Breaking Point 2009:

MVP/Henry vs Jerishow - **1/2
Miz vs Kofi Kingston - ***
Legacy vs DX - ***3/4
Kane/Khali - Skipped
Christian/Regal - ***1/4
Orton/Cena - ***
Punk/Undertaker - *1/2

Really lackluster show. Loved the Legacy/DX match and Christian/Regal was good but the two main events were disappointing. Orton's character and facial expressions in the I Quit match were great but I just wasn't into it. Orton owns Cena for a while, Cena makes the comeback and gets the win. Punk/Taker was awfully disappointing and revolved around a screwjob that no one gave a fuck about. Two opening matches were fun though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ted sucks.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I liked Ted at first...but it didn't last long.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have to admit so did I. Someone brought it up last time but I thought like everyone else he'd be the successful one between him and Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I thought the same. I'm not even a big fan of Rhodes but he's been doing okay.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I enjoy Rhodes. His baghead gimmick is kind of stupid but otherwise he's probably my favorite guy on Smackdown behind AmDrag and Sheamus.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sheamus is fucking awesome, imo. He turned out to be so much better than I expected him to be. Love him on the mic now too.

And good god they really killed of DiBiase after WM 26.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

What are some of the better TV matches from 2010? Almost finished watching all the PPV's (Only TLC to go) and thought I should start of some of the TV matches.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jericho/Orton/Edge - Sometime in July
Jericho/Bourne - July after FFW I believe
Christian/McIntyre - Smackdown July 30th
Punk/Taker - After Summerslam

All I can think of right now. And I know it's not 2010 but the first week of 2011 has about five pretty awesome matches.

Miz/Morrison - Falls Count Anywhere
Orton/Sheamus/Barrett - Enjoyable cage match
Ziggler/Big Show/McIntyre/Rhodes - Loads of fun
Edge/Kane - LMS (Don't remember a ton about it, but enjoyed it)
Rey/Del Rio - 2/3 falls


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks. Have the Best of RAW 2010 which has the triple threat match and I think the Jericho/Bourne match as well so I'll give them a watch first. Haven't seen any Taker/Punk matches so that should be good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Best of 2010 has some pretty good stuff on it. (Y)

I'm trying to think of some other stuff as I'm sure I'm forgetting things.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Ted sucks.


We need a special McQueen Appreciation Rumble that includes the following:

Ted DiBiase, Jr.
Sin Cara
American Wolves
Sami Callihan
Low Ki
David Otunga
Matt Cross
Dragon Kid
Genki Horiguchi
Young Bucks
Randy Orton


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Made a late night run to Wal Mart just to look around. What did I find you ask? I found WM26 Collector's Edition on Blu Ray for $15 bucks. Haven't seen the show at all, or any of the matches, looking forward to finally seeing Taker/Michaels II, and Cena/Batista. They also had WM25 on Blu for $15 too, but I already have it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> We need a special McQueen Appreciation Rumble that includes the following:
> 
> Ted DiBiase, Jr.
> Sin Cara
> ...


I don't dislike Orton though. I just find him hit or miss.

I hate Morrison & Jeff Jarrett though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Is there anyone who doesn't hate Jeff Jarrett?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeff Jarrett maybe.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

He's such a joke.

Onto Sheamus, guy is a fucking beast and a great worker. I liked him after his 1st reign finished.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brye said:


> Is there anyone who doesn't hate Jeff Jarrett?


He's had awesome matches with Shawn Michaels, Chris Benoit and Kurt Angle. Then again that isn't too hard to do.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Always thought Rhodes was better than DiBiase. Never saw much in Ted.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Clique said:


> He's had awesome matches with Shawn Michaels, Chris Benoit and Kurt Angle. Then again that isn't too hard to do.


Just not a fan of him personally. It's true he's had a couple good matches but I just can't stand the guy.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brye said:


> Just not a fan of him personally. It's true he's had a couple good matches but I just can't stand the guy.


Kind of like The Miz with me although one day he might grow on me like Sheamus and McIntyre eventually did.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> We need a special McQueen Appreciation Rumble that includes the following:
> 
> Ted DiBiase, Jr.
> Sin Cara
> ...


What's his problem with Ki?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't care for Ki much. Don't hate him though. I like him the most out of that list aside from Orton.


----------



## roobin james (Jul 29, 2011)

Now I'm sure you have come across a billion reviews of Big Commerce out there.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is the best match between Undertaker and John Cena - ****


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Which Flair vs Funk match would you argue is awesomer. Clash of the champions of Great American Bash? I always assumed the I quit was better, but jesus christ the amount of rage, insanity, out of control brawling, piledrivers, chops and punches really gave me a new found appreciation of The Great American Bash match. Even though the other was the I Quit match, the intensity in this one was off the wall. And the crowd wasnt half bad either


Whoops! Only just saw this now. I actually haven't seen the I Quit match but I'll watch it tonight and let you know which I think is better, I think it's gonna be hard to top this though.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

I WANT "THE RANDY ORTON EXPERIENCE " NOWWW:agree::agree::agree:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Does anyone know when Money in the Bank 2011 is coming out on DVD?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

August 16th in the US.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Just finished WM26, very good show overall. After seeing Michaels/Taker 2 for the first time, I will say I prefer the 25 match. Edge/Jericho was really good, Batista/Cena was good, but not as good as the SS 08 match. Tag opener was solid, MITB was alright, too many guys doing nothing but laying outside. Triple threat was ok, HHH/Sheamus was surprisingly really good.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

robertdeniro said:


> Here is the best match between Undertaker and John Cena - ****



Thanks for posting! This is definitely a forgotten gem. I remember people thinking Taker was going to go heel with Heyman as his manager around this period. Cena got put over so well in this match. It's interesting how Taker made Cena shine as a heel in the Vengeance '03 match and how he made him shine as a face in this match. Little thinks like creating situations where Cena gets the best of Taker with his youthful edge in speed or his willingness to stand toe-to-toe with the Deadman were brilliant. Cena's hope spots and kick-outs were all great and in defeat Cena came out looking better just like at the Vengeance match.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It's a shame we didn't get it for WM.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Until Taker retires - "There's always next year!"

Seriously though, it should happen at WM29! :frustrate


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

WM29 should be Cena vs. Austin.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

The original plan was Undertaker vs Cena at WM28.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Repost from another site where I'm doing a poll for Greatest WCW Match Ever:

Literally just finished watching the Flair/Funk I Quit match and right off the bat I'm giving it the full *****. It's just one of those matches that I can't write a review for because I don't think I can do it justice. It took all the great elements from GAB and expanded on them and then some. The stipulation really added loads more drama to the bout and you never really knew when it was going to end because every move felt crucial, something as simple as a leg-drop seemed like a real game-changer. This is currently sitting at #1 on my list, I don't know if it's gonna stay there 'till the end of the poll since I still have to watch the classic WarGames and Flair/Steamboat matches (Chi-Town's currently sitting at #3) but this is certainly Top 5 material for me.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> We need a special McQueen Appreciation Rumble that includes the following:
> 
> Ted DiBiase, Jr.
> Sin Cara
> ...


I'm no McQueen but I'll give this a go:

Sin Cara - great athlete but got nothing on what Lucha used to be about in the mid 80s and early 90s. Mixing great matwork and holding off on the dives and insane moves to the deciding fall, matches based on solid structure and storytelling. Mysterio is so far ahead of this guy its not even funny.

American Wolves - first time I ever saw Davey Richards he reminded me of Benoit. Then he got in the ring and reminded me of Kurt Angle (McQueen will get that one). Eddie from what I've seen is a typical 'fighting spirit' machine who will ignore long term selling and aim for the 7 minute finishing stretch whether its Best In The World or the second match on a House Show.

Sami Calihan - hits hard and that's it. The most ridiculously awful 'I'm mean because I make mean faces' facial expressions I've seen. Finlay almost knocking him the fuck out with a stiff forearm last week is his career highlight.

Low Ki - great striker and capable of some brilliant matches (vs Danielson JAPW 2002 springs to mind as a personal favourite and the Round Robin match). Hilariously deep voice for a man his size and supposedly quite the dickhead in terms of who he jobs to on the indies.

David Otunga - the worst spinebuster I've seen. So awful I actually laugh my arse off whilst simulatenously cringing at anyone who has the unlucky fortune of seeing him live in action. His voice makes him arguably one of the better comedy acts out there. Would have loved to see if Benoit or Eddie could have dragged something out of him, arguably the ultimate challenge

Matt Cross - zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi - guessing these are Dragon Gate guys. All style no substance, visually inspring but a big part of the problem in modern day wrestling due to their total ignorance in trying to sell or build a story not based around who can fly better.

Young Bucks - not a fan of their tag team formula compared to the great Southern Tag Formula style. Good attraction for an opening tag to get the crowd hot and seem to be good douchebag heels in PWG who can do some good schtick.

Randy Orton - legit awesome wrestler from like later 2003- 2007 consistently. From 2007-08 he had spells of greateness (Edge match on Raw, LMS vs HHH, Survivor Series vs HBK, Summerslam vs Cena, No Way Out 2008 vs Cena) but has slowed down particularly in the Viper character. Still capable of bringing the goods when he wants to. Some of the facial expressions are hilarious but I've grown to apreciate someone who at least tries to embrace his character instead of going against the logic of what his character should do just to get a crowd pop (looks at AJ Styles as a heel).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not sure where half of that list comes from. I've made comments i'm not in love with Ki like everyone else is but i'll watch him, I can't recall ever saying anything about Dragon Kid but DragonGate isn't my cup of tea anyways. Eddie Edwards is just bland to me and his matches come off as an indy move exhibition to me but he is pretty talented. I've always liked Orton for the most part but he can be really dull at times and I think his current "I hear Voices, i'm the Viper" gimmick is shit and I actually kind of enjoy The Young Bucks for some reason. Otunga is so bad he just makes me laugh.

Davey annoys the fuck out of me, especially since he has a legion of dick riders, Sami is flat out garbage, Genki sucks and Matt Cross is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

WWE Weekly Round-up

WWE Raw 7/25 Review

WWE NXT 7/26 Review

WWE Superstars 7/28 Review

WWE Smackdown 7/29 Review

Not a bad week. Not the best wrestling, but some solid story developments!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen I'd say watching Sami vs Finlay when it inevitably gets uploaded in the media section is a must, by all accounts Dave made the little shithead his bitch for the entire match including almost legit knocking him out cold.

Davey just comes off as trying to be the new Danielson in giving an epic match every night...except he lacks the ability in letting it come naturally to him like Danielson had. Everything from his DAVEYNTENISTY~ to his 'badass' facial expressions just comes off as incredibly forced. TBH he and Eddie are just like a lot of the guys on the independent scene, trying to half kill each other delivering counter after counter and tick all the right spots for a reaction and send the crowd home happy. 

It is amazing to see how far selling has fallen though in the eyes of most workers, considering some of the all time greats had crowds in the palm of their hands through their selling I struggle to see why its become a tainted habit these days. I can barely stomach 90% puro with everyone doing the stupid forearm exchange and grunting without any clue as to why they do it shit and Kobashi & Sasaki made it work in 2005.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah you just explained a lot of the reason I can't stand Davey anymore, not that I was ever a huge fan. Everything has to be an Epic so lets do a bunch of pointless strike exchanges, some submission reversals and a crowd dive because its awesome.

I love Finlay so i'll probably check that out.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Yeah you just explained a lot of the reason I can't stand Davey anymore, not that I was ever a huge fan. Everything has to be an Epic so lets do a bunch of pointless strike exchanges, some submission reversals and a crowd dive because its awesome.
> .
> I love Finlay so i'll probably check that out.


Exactly, what's funny is you look at the likes of Funk, Steamboat and Flair and combine their entire movesets and you'd still get considerably less than what Davey throws out during a match...and each of their moves would still get a better reaction. 

Finlay apparently kneecapped him and then after Sami dared him to a strike battle Finlay looked him square in the eyes and kneecapped him again :lmao. He's also facing Steen in PWG in case you hadn't heard, Finlay touring the Indies and showing the youngsters how to do stiff wrestling and make it engaging could be one of the best moments of 2011.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, i'm all about Steen vs Finlay, and in PWG. That could be AWESOME. Or at least I hope so. PWG is the only indy these days that doesn't feel like a chore to watch, they go for fun instead of lets do a MOTYC every show without resorting to excessive goofyness like CHIKARA.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah and the possibility of Finlay vs Generico or Hero is also jaw droppingly awesome. I get what you mean about them as a company, the majority of the matches are spotfests but they're fun and don't try to convey themselves as 'this is wrestling' so it doesn't bother me nearly as much as a typical TNA/Dragon Gate match does. ROH still has some great angles and booking but the in ring product really missed Bryan, Punk, Nigel, Aries & a motivated Joe. 

They've really lost the art of selling and drama in their matches save for Hero & Generico and occasionally Cladio. RD Evans is amazing though.

Seeing as this is the WWE thread and we've gone a little off topic lol, I'll probably watch Finlay vs Benoit 5/5/06 from Smackdown tonight. I recall Cal loved it and it sets up their epic Judgement Day 2006 match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Can't wait for that Finlay match to get online. Also, Seabs, get to making a Finlay Indie Vacation comp or something to go with the Danielson one... .

And I just remembered Seabs ain't here, he's, I dunno, dead for a week or something. COME BACK SEABS!

What was I talking about? Oh yeah, something WWE related since this is the WWE thread. Ummm... can't wait for that DVD to come out. The one with all the matches and stuff. Looks good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Summerslam '07
*
Finlay vs Kane - ***
Kennedy vs Umaga vs Carlito - **3/4
Rey Mysterio vs Chavo Guerrero - ***1/4
Divas stuff - DUD
Punk vs Morrison - **1/4
Triple H vs King Booker - *
Khali vs Batista - 1/4*
Orton vs Cena - ***3/4

Fun show when it started but fucking dreadful once HHH/Booker started besides the main event which was pretty good. Felt like alot of matches deserved extra time and I'm not really sure where all the time went. The only long match was Cena/Orton so idk how everything could've come out to 7-9 minutes although there were quite a few backstage segments and Triple H's entrance/celebration was longer than most of the matches for the night. I really liked Finlay/Kane and Umaga/Kennedy/Carlito, both really fun matches. That's the first of the 13 DVDs I got off eBay in a lot sale for only $30. 

No Mercy '07 sometime tomorrow, perhaps.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Since this is the place to ask if stuff exist or not as far as matches go. 

Question: Did Steve Austin ever have a singles match vs. Bret Hart in WWF/E after Wrestlemania 13? If so, when? I'm trying to find more matches to watch with these guys.

Please & thank you.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

AIW said:


> Since this is the place to sometimes ask if a match exist or not.
> 
> Question: Did Steve Austin ever have a singles match vs. Bret Hart in WWF/E after Wrestlemania 13? If so, when? I'm trying to find more matches to watch with these guys.
> 
> Please & thank you.


In Your House 14: Revenge of the 'Taker April 20th 1997
Raw April 21st 1997

Off the top of my head. Might have had another match, not sure.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

They had another PPV match? Sweet. I hope one of those matches up to or at least is near the quality of their great Survivor Series match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I hear good things about the PPV match, though I have never seen it. Don't recall much being said about the Raw match though .

Don't forget there is also a match between the two from South Africa or something like that in 96 around Survivor Series time I think.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Found myself a steal today, fellas.

Went to my local Salvation Army (a lot of you overseas people may not know what that is, but it's just a thrift store), and found WWF The Best of RAW Vol. 1 & 2 on DVD... for $3!! Rare dvd that I'm thoroughly looking forward to watching.

Check it out:
http://www.amazon.com/WWE-Best-World-Wrestling-Entertainment/dp/B00005KHKH


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That's awesome. I've been meaning to go to the Salvation Army near me. My philosophy professor claims he bought a full suit for under $10 from there. :lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

AIW said:


> They had another PPV match? Sweet. I hope one of those matches up to or at least is near the quality of their great Survivor Series match.


They are not as good as SS96 or WM13 but it's Austin and Bret so it's going to be a blast to watch! I must say though the South Africa match in '96 does come close to technical quality of SS96; it just doesn't have as much brawling. I hope Austin puts at least one if not all of these rarer Bret/Austin matches on his 'final' DVD.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Quick question. Are Shawn Michaels: My Journey and The Best PPV Matches of 2009-2010 in HD?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*2007 Royal Rumble*

*Match 1 - The Hardy Boyz vs MNM*
Good. Nothing special from Johnny Nitro or Joey Mercury in particular, but the Hardys pulled off some great tag team moves. Very good match layout (or 'storytelling'. Have yet to get used to the term) that keeps you second guessing. Also a really nice creative match finish.

--Backstage Segment--
LOLZ OMG EDGE IS LYK SO FUNNY AND GR8 I LOVE HIM 8*D

*Match 2 - Bobby Lashley vs Test **ECW Championship***
Holy hell, I had no idea Test was in WWECW. RIP, man. Nothing particularly impressing in the opening, and the match starts to drag towards the end anyway. Lashley is very good for a 'powerhouse', I'd take him over someone like Zeke Jackson any day. Test personifies the heel character to a tee, but the finish was disappointing to say the least, post match beatdown or no.

--Backstage segment--
Cena and the square jaw of justice. That is all.

*Match 3 - Batista vs Mr Kennedy **World Heavyweight Championship***
Kennedy brings out some interesting submission manouvers during this match. At first he has what appears to be a reverse Figure 4, then he locks in a half Boston Crab in the middle of the ring. The problem is, Batista is selling these with his head down, making it impossible for the camera to capture any 'pained' expressions on his face. Watching Kennedy applying pressure is sleep inducing, to be honest. At least gimpy Batista provides a chuckle. 

--Backstage segment--
fpalm

*Match 4 - John Cena vs Umaga **WWE Championship***
Cena begins with valiant David-against-Goliath hero punching in true babyface form. If you never thought there was a face way to punch, you were wrong. Back and forth between the two brings forth very interesting uses of the steel steps. Horrendous, almost comical no selling at one point by Cena; shattering the illusion of pain like only he knows how. He legitimately "Hulks Up" after donning the crimson mask, but it's soon put to a stop by Umaga. There is a surprising element of brains to his character, that's a breath of fresh air from behemoth numbskull powerhouses that simply throw their weight around. I suppose I'm nitpicking, but it's annoying that Cena picks and chooses his moments to sell, when it had been fairly consistent for the first half of the match. Nevertheless, pretty awesome spots and a completely bizarro ending that has to be seen to be believed.

--Backstage segment--
WWE be fucking with me. Legit thought I started tripping out.

*-*20TH ANNUAL ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH*-*
As Murphy's law dictates, the man that ends up going through the table at ringside ends up being none other than the man who set it up himself, Sabu. 
Sandman comes in and clears house with a kendo stick, only to be eliminated shortly after. It's kind of a downer when that happens.
The revenge elimination by Booker T was unexpected. No bad deed when it comes to the Royal Rumble, mind.
I love moments like 'The Struggle Against Viscera'. Looked like a shot for a motivational poster: Together, you can achieve! The Great Khali was disappointing. He laid everyone out, but in a very wooden manner.

From Randy Orton introducing a chair into the rumble, it becomes heartstopping (dare I say it) drama. Too tired to detail, but Rated RKO, and later Michaels and Taker, topped off a very enjoyable Royal Rumble.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

great match. RIP Umaga


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think WWE has had a match that good since tbh.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> I don't think WWE has had a match that good since tbh.


What is your opinion on these matches?

2007
Undertaker/Batista series
Michaels/Cena series

2008
Undertaker/Edge series
Michaels/Jericho series
Michaels/Flair

2009
Undertaker/Michaels
Mysterio/Jericho series

2010
Undertaker/Michaels


Most of them are at least on Cena/Umaga level imo. I actually think many of them are better.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Is Tombstone history of the Undertaker worth getting match wise?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


> Is Tombstone history of the Undertaker worth getting match wise?


Without question it is worth having in your collection and you can surely get it for cheap online by now.

5 star classic with HBK in HIAC + the chaotic Ground Zero match
HIAC and Buried Alive matches with Mankind
First Blood with Austin
A TV classic with Kurt Angle on Smackdown '03
Cena at Vengeance '03
The bloody war with Lesnar inside HIAC @ No Mercy '02

and more ...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Quick question. Are Shawn Michaels: My Journey and The Best PPV Matches of 2009-2010 in HD?


Best PPV matches is. That should be obvious since it's available on blu ray.

Non-PPV DVD releases prior to the Steamboat set were all in 4:3 format.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Tombstone: History of the Undertaker, Best PPV Matches of 2009-2010, and My Journey are all worth getting. Go for it.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know what's better. Cena's yellow jeans or Josh Matthews' fashion style.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Clique said:


> What is your opinion on these matches?
> 
> 2007
> Undertaker/Batista series
> Michaels/Cena series


I like the Mania and Cyber Sunday Batista/taker matches a lot but I wouldn't put either of them against Cena/Umaga. I really don't like the LMS at Backlash at all, but I remember the HIAC and SD Cage being good. Cena/Michaels WM is my runner-up WWE MOTY (if it isn;t the No Way Out main event is), and I think the long ass raw match is really great as well. The Mania match would be closer to Cena/Umaga but I still didn;t like it as much.



Clique said:


> 2008
> Undertaker/Edge series
> Michaels/Jericho series
> Michaels/Flair


I lurrrrve HBK/Flair and HBK/Jericho at Unforgiven, but I still think Cena/Umaga pretty much swipes them. I haven't seen Michaels/Flair in maybe two years, though, so I actually wouldn't be *that* surprised if I thought it was better. The other Michaels/Jericho are at least good, with the No Mercy ladder being the best beside Unforgiven for me (although I prefer Hardy/HHH against it). I'm not a fan of any Taker/Edge but the HIAC, and even that I don't think is particularly superb. Honestly before a pending Michaels/Flair rewatch, Taker vs. Biig Show from Cyber Sunday is my WWE MOTY for 08. Again, though; I don;t think it's Cena/Umaga good.



Clique said:


> 2009
> Undertaker/Michaels
> Mysterio/Jericho series


The Bash Michaels/Jericho is bloody great and the best match I've seen them have together, and I really liked every other match they had. I never saw the Extreme Rules one. I think it was ExRules, anyway, I remember it having some sort of stip. Michaels/Taker is the closest thing to Cena/Umaga I'd say you listed, and I've actually gone back and forth on which was better over and over. Right now I'm sticking with Cena/Umaga, but there's not that much daylight between them for me.



Clique said:


> 2010
> Undertaker/Michaels


I have to be one of the lowest fans of this. Saw it once; thought it was very good, but I didn't *like it* like it, you know? Unless I completely missed something (or multiple somethings) on the first watch, I doubt I'll ever put this on cena/Umaga level. I look forward to watching it again, though, if for nothing other than how much I'll like it.


Which ones would you put ahead of Cena/Umaga, out of curiosity (might as well aim that at everyone )?



haribo said:


> I don't know what's better. Cena's yellow jeans or Josh Matthews' fashion style.


It should be illegal for Josh Mathews to be on TV.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker II is so far ahead of everything the WWE has done since Bret vs. Austin II.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah1993 said:


> I don't think WWE has had a match that good since tbh.


Chris Masters has had better matches in WWE since that match .

Yeah, totally not high on that LMS at all.



TheWFEffect said:


> Is Tombstone history of the Undertaker worth getting match wise?


Good god yes.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have the Cena/Umaga LMS at ****1/4 but haven't seen it since 2008 but I currently have these matches above it.

Randy Orton vs. John Cena vs. Edge vs. Shawn Michaels - ****1/2 (Backlash 2007)
Triple H vs. Randy Orton (Last Man Standing) - ****1/2 (No Mercy 2007)(Once again, haven't seen this since early 2008)
Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair - ****1/2 (Wrestlemania 24)
Edge vs. The Undertaker (Hell in a Cell) – ****1/2 (Summerslam 2008)
Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker - ***** (Wrestlemania 25)
Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker - ****3/4 (Wrestlemania 26)
The Undertaker vs. Triple H - ****1/2 (Wrestlemania 27)


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd take both Cena vs HBK matchs over the LMS (probably could do with rewatching it though). Cena vs Orton No Way Out 2008 and HHH vs Cena NOC 2008 are two matches I was really high on which could have a shot depending on if I go down on the LMS match and like these two more on a rewatch.

I prefer Wrestlemania 26 to Wrestlemania 25 and would put that as better than the LMS. I understand that they had to do the sort of sprint match at 25 and follow it up with a more dramatic match at 26 instead of doing it the other way around, but more often than not the only fault I usually see people bring up regarding 26 is that some of the near falls weren't as gripping as the year before because we were expecting Shawn and Taker to be able to kick out of at least 2 finishers. Personally I feel Wrestlemania did a better job of trying to compete with 25 than 25 could have done following 26.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker II is so far ahead of everything the WWE has done since Bret vs. Austin II.





KingCal said:


> Chris Masters has had better matches in WWE since that match .
> 
> Yeah, totally not high on that LMS at all.


I'd probably buy Masters having better matches than Cena/Umaga over The Taker/Edge series. 

The finish to the LMS and some of Cena's selling is a bit of a put-off but it hasn't bothered me too much the past 2 or 3 times I've watched it. It's the kind of match I could watch every week or so and still really, really like. I'm completely nuts for Man vs. Monster formulas, so that counts for something.

What's the best Masters match of 2010, btw? I'll put *Sterling* in bold so hopefully he sees this because I know he'll likely be my best bet for getting an answer here. 



Segunda Caida said:


> I'd take both Cena vs HBK matchs over the LMS (probably could do with rewatching it though). Cena vs Orton No Way Out 2008 and HHH vs Cena NOC 2008 are two matches I was really high on which could have a shot depending on if I go down on the LMS match and like these two more on a rewatch.
> 
> I prefer Wrestlemania 26 to Wrestlemania 25 and would put that as better than the LMS. I understand that they had to do the sort of sprint match at 25 and follow it up with a more dramatic match at 26 instead of doing it the other way around, but more often than not the only fault I usually see people bring up regarding 26 is that some of the near falls weren't as gripping as the year before because we were expecting Shawn and Taker to be able to kick out of at least 2 finishers. Personally I feel Wrestlemania did a better job of trying to compete with 25 than 25 could have done following 26.


Never seen Cena/HHH, actually, and Cena/Orton I haven't watch since it aired live.

re Michales/Taker. The near-falls had nothing to do with me not liking the 2010 one as much. I definitely remember the 09 one having more realistic Michaels-Will-Pull-This-Shit-Off moments but I'm not about to knock the 2010 one for something I don't even remember. I only watched that once and it was over a year go so there's really no point in me trying to remember half of anything beside a couple of spots, but I guess I just wasn't...entertained by it as much. I can't remember any specific flaws, too (as if I can remember anything but a couple of spots). I just really didn't *love it*. The following stuff shouldn't matter, really. The 26 one *did* follow and trying to flip-flop the order won't increae/decrease enjoyment/story stuff of either. Look at, say, Austin vs. Hart at Survivor Series and WrestleMania. If they had the whacky I Quit brawl before the other match, the latter might have seemed disappointing. 

Again, I've seen the match once over a year ago so there's zero hope in me trying to tell why I didn't "get" it.  A rewatch will ensue in 3-10 years.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> Which ones would you put ahead of Cena/Umaga, out of curiosity (might as well aim that at everyone )?


Taker/Batista WM23
Michaels/Cena WM23 and 4/23/07
Cena/Michaels/Edge/Orton Backlash 07
Taker/Batista SS 07
Flair/Michaels WM24 
Taker/Edge WM24
Taker/Edge SummerSlam 08
Michaels/Jericho No Mercy 08
Taker/Show Cyber Sunday 08
Taker/Michaels WM25
Mysterio/Jericho Bash 09
Taker/Michaels WM26
Taker/HHH WM27




Segunda Caida said:


> *I prefer Wrestlemania 26 to Wrestlemania 25 and would put that as better than the LMS. I understand that they had to do the sort of sprint match at 25 and follow it up with a more dramatic match at 26 instead of doing it the other way around,* but more often than not the only fault I usually see people bring up regarding 26 is that some of the near falls weren't as gripping as the year before because we were expecting Shawn and Taker to be able to kick out of at least 2 finishers. Personally I feel Wrestlemania did a better job of trying to compete with 25 than 25 could have done following 26.


Interesting thing about that statement is that WM26 was worked at a faster pace than WM25. The match in Arizona had a feel of immediacy TO END IT from the beginning of the match starting with Taker using snake eyes and the big boot. I think the near falls are what separate both matches so well. WM25 was more of a spectacle and while WM26 was a spectacle as well and both matches told incredible stories, WM26 was the dramatic conclusion of Shawn Michaels' career. Let's not forget Undertaker's leg selling and the finish was out of this world magnificent. God, I love this match.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Answering a previous question yes TOmbstone of the Undertaker is a great set, if you like the Undertaker's career and his rivalries with Kane, Austin, Foley and a few other great matches it is a must see.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> I don't think WWE has had a match that good since tbh.


I, *surprise surprise* thought Edge/Cena's LMS match was better.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Brye said:


> *Summerslam '07
> *
> Finlay vs Kane - ***
> Kennedy vs Umaga vs Carlito - **3/4
> ...


I hate this show with an absolute passion. The returns of Triple H and Rey were beyond terrible and everything else (apart from the main event) sucked balls for apparently the Number 2 show of the year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> I, *surprise surprise* thought Edge/Cena's LMS match was better.


Not that it was bad, far from it, but no way.

Better than Cena/Umaga LMS? My list would be pretty small too.
Taker/HBK - WM 25
Jericho/Mysterio - Bash 09
HBK/Flair - WM 24

About on the same level, or a little lower
Cena/Orton - NWO 2008
HBK/Cena - both '07 matches (really need to rewatch the RAW match though)
HBK/Jericho (Ladder) - No Mercy 08
CM Punk/Cena - MitB '11 (obviously need to rewatch)

yeah1993


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Word said:


> I hate this show with an absolute passion. The returns of Triple H and Rey were beyond terrible and everything else (apart from the main event) sucked balls for apparently the Number 2 show of the year.


Triple H/Booker and everything that went with it was god awful. The show was actually fun for the first two matches, then it became a disaster. Rey as silver surfer was a bad decision lmao, stayed on him for about 3 minutes.

Cena/Orton was much better than their Summerslam match two years later.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I thought the entire SS 07 event sucked, including and especially the main event.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> What's the best Masters match of 2010, btw? I'll put *Sterling* in bold so hopefully he sees this because I know he'll likely be my best bet for getting an answer here.
> 
> re Michales/Taker. The near-falls had nothing to do with me not liking the 2010 one as much. I definitely remember the 09 one having more realistic Michaels-Will-Pull-This-Shit-Off moments but I'm not about to knock the 2010 one for something I don't even remember. I only watched that once and it was over a year go so there's really no point in me trying to remember half of anything beside a couple of spots, but I guess I just wasn't...entertained by it as much. I can't remember any specific flaws, too (as if I can remember anything but a couple of spots). I just really didn't *love it*. The following stuff shouldn't matter, really. The 26 one *did* follow and trying to flip-flop the order won't increae/decrease enjoyment/story stuff of either. Look at, say, Austin vs. Hart at Survivor Series and WrestleMania. If they had the whacky I Quit brawl before the other match, the latter might have seemed disappointing.
> 
> Again, I've seen the match once over a year ago so there's zero hope in me trying to tell why I didn't "get" it.  A rewatch will ensue in 3-10 years.


Personally speaking on Masters's 2010 run, I'd say his match vs Mcintyre in late August is his best there. I know Sterling is high on the Ziggler and Chavo matches though. 

As for Wrestlemania 26, that's fair enough. I preferred Taker's selling and Michaels utilising some of his past opponent's moves to put away Taker, only seen it once since it aired live and it held up fine. I can see though why both matches would be argued better than the other, something about the way they moved into the finishing stretch in the Mania 25 match as well as a couple of botches just took me out of the match a bit.

I'd agree with McQueen btw about Punk vs Cena being better than the LMS. I really do need to get to rewatching that match though. 



Clique said:


> Interesting thing about that statement is that WM26 was worked at a faster pace than WM25. The match in Arizona had a feel of immediacy TO END IT from the beginning of the match starting with Taker using snake eyes and the big boot. I think the near falls are what separate both matches so well. WM25 was more of a spectacle and while WM26 was a spectacle as well and both matches told incredible stories, WM26 was the dramatic conclusion of Shawn Michaels' career. Let's not forget Undertaker's leg selling and the finish was out of this world magnificent. God, I love this match.


Oh yeah I didn't mean Wrestlemania 26 was some NWA style match where the pace built slowly. I just considered Michaels utilising the hells gate counter Angle employed vs Taker as well as the selling of the leg by Taker as being more dramatic than 25 where it seemed more like clash of the titans.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I bought the Summerslam Anthology volume 3 recently and been making my way through the events, 1998-2002.

*Summerslam 1998*

*D'Lo Brown vs Val Venis*: Great opening match, a lot better than I thought it would be. Commentators and both wrestlers did a great job of getting D'Lo's protective vest over and making it seem like an unnecessary addition to his strategy. Crowd got into it too, and I enjoyed the post-match Money Shot on the referee! *****

*The Oddities vs Kaientai*: Boring match from start to finish. The band that came out rapping and singing with The Oddities annoyed the hell out of me, and seeing as they won it meant we had to hear them sound crap twice. Waste of Summerslam air time in my opinion. This match gets one star for the visual of Madison Square Garden waving their arms from side to side during the entrance music. ***

*X-Pac vs Jeff Jarrett - Hair vs Hair match*: I actually expected better from these two, so I was a touch disappointed. Also, we saw about 3 locks of hair actually get cut off from Jeff's head and then he ran away, so the fans didn't get much of the promised payoff. Lackluster match. ****

***Interview with The Rock***: You can hear the New York fans enjoying Rock putting down Michael Cole and talking trash. The Rock was entertaining in this little promo. 

*Sable & Edge vs Marc Mero & Jacqueline*: Sable was over, and Edge was quite impressive in what I believe was his debut match (?) but it was fairly boring apart from that. Mero is a bit of a joke and has the charisma of a brush. **1/2*

**I have to admit, I started the Lion's Den match and then skipped it. I like Owen Hart, but I hate this gimmick match and it was no better a year later at Summerslam 1999. A failed attempt by WWE at incorporating UFC into the show? Didn't work for me.**

*Mankind vs New Age Outlaws*: Kane was supposed to be Mankind's partner but was nowhere to be found so The Micker went it alone after Vince convinced him that he would go down in the MSG history books if he competed against two men. Anyways, Foley didn't get much offence in and the Outlaws dominated for the most part. The interesting thing is that even though the Outlaws were super popular, you could tell the crowd wasn't really enjoying seeing them beat the crap out of Mankind. I think Foley had garnered so much respect in the previous few months after the crazy HIAC match with The Undertaker and barely having any time off afterwards. After the match, Kane popped up from the dumpster that was ringside and bashed Foley in with a baseball bat. Bad night for Mankind. **/34* for Mankind's bravery.

*The Rock vs Triple H, Ladder Match for the I.C. Championship*: This is far and away the best match of the night. Rock and Triple H had a very smart, strategic ladder match with few spots but enough violence with the ladder to satisfy everyone. Both men really upped their game and showed everyone that they were main eventers that night. It worked because this pretty much started The Rock's push towards the WWE championship despite losing the ladder match. Triple H did a great job of selling the bad knee that Rocky attacked on Heat, and Rock looked mean as hell targeting the knee and doing his best to injure it. To add to this greatness, the fans in the Garden got VERY into this match and by the end they were electric. As Jim Ross says, *"The fans, and rightly so, are into this one"*. The Garden started to really get behind The Rock as the match wore on, but they never started booing the face Triple H which was a change because neither man was getting booed by the end. Huge Rocky chants can be heard, especially after the People's Elbow on the ladder and the Rock Bottom. Crowd explodes for the Pedigree though, and Trips gets a huge pop when he grabs the belt. Fantastic match from start to finish. *****1/4 *

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Undertaker, WWE Championship match *: Everyone was wondering if Kane would turn up to be in Undertaker's corner, and he ultimately did come out but Undertaker sent him away again. 'Taker was sort of a tweener at this point, having not fully turned heel yet but he was going against ultra popular Steve Austin so the fans were behind the rattlesnake. The match starts off quickly but then there's a moment where they accidentally hit heads and it obviously knocks the wind out of both men because it effects the rest of the match and neither men really get back on form. I believe Austin even mentions it in a backstage interview after the show, saying he wasn't happy with the performance. It's a pretty decent brawl I suppose, and Undertaker's leg drop from the top turnbuckle through the announce table is a sick spot. However, the ending sort of just comes out of nowhere with a low blow and a stunner. Considering the brilliant build-up which was dubbed the 'Highway to Hell', and considering the hype this match had I don't think it really delivered. Not terrible, but nothing spectacular. Kudos to both men for carrying on when they must've felt dizzy and discombobulated. *****

*Overall*: I think this was a really disappointing Summerslam, especially as this is supposed to be the second biggest show of the year. One fantastic ladder match and an OK main event save this from being a total dud. 6/10


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:no:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

When I think of Taker/HBK I, I think of a damn-near perfect match, when I think of Taker/HBK II, I think of a fantastic match with amazing psychology and selling. They're both amazing, but I'd put Taker/HBK I over II easily.

Cena/Umaga from RR was fantastic, and probably the 2nd or 3rd best MOTY for me, but I'd give Taker/Batista WM23 the slight edge, and put it on about the same level as HBK/Cena Raw in London.

I'd also put Taker/Edge HIAC above Umaga/Cena easily, same thing with Taker/HBK WM25, though I'd probably put Cena/Umaga over their WM26 match. Jericho/Mysterio from The Bash... not sure where I put it as it relates to Cena/Umaga, but it's really close. And I'd also put Christian/Orton OTL and Punk/Cena MITB around Cena/Umaga. 

TBH, listing these matches make me realize WWE has had some fantastic matches in the last few years.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

haribo said:


> :no:


:lmao good god.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

After seeing Michaels/Taker 2 for the first time yesterday, I can say that I like the WM25 match better. Something about the 26 match just seemed "off" to me, almost like a "been there, done that" vibe, that tried too hard. The kickouts weren't as believable and I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*TLC 2010*
Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kane vs. Alberto Del Rio (TLC Match) - ****
John Morrison vs. Sheamus (Ladder Match) - ****
John Cena vs. Wade Barrett (Chairs Match) - ***1/4
Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Ladder Match) - **3/4 
The Miz vs. Randy Orton (Tables Match) - **1/2
LayCool vs. Natalya/Beth Phoenix (Tables Match) - **1/4
Santino Marella/Vladimir Kozlov vs. Justin Gabriel/Heath Slater - *1/4

Great PPV to finish off the year. The 4 way TLC was my MOTN just and thought everything flowed well. Sheamus/Morrison is my favourite match of both men's careers. Morrison sold the sold well I thought. The main event was much better than I was expecting, especially considering the last 2 PPV's that Barrett had main evented. Definitely his best match up until this point IMO. The under card was decent and no matches were shockingly bad. One of the best PPV's of the year.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^I've been meaning to watch that. What the fuck is a chairs match?!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I didn't actually watch the PPV, but saw a few of the matches. 

Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kane vs. Alberto Del Rio (TLC Match) - ****1/4
John Morrison vs. Sheamus (Ladder Match) - ****1/2
John Cena vs. Wade Barrett (Chairs Match) - **1/2
Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Ladder Match) - ***

Miz/Orton... just never got around to caring about seeing it, and the other two matches I haven't seen, and probably never will.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Loved that PPV. (Y)

I really need to rewatch it though because I haven't seen it since it happened. Big fan of the two ladder matches and the TLC. Barrett/Cena was solid but I didn't like it going on last. Even the diva tables match was decent. Miz/Orton was a bit of a letdown though.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Trying to watch a SummerSlam every Sunday until SummerSlam 2011

SummerSlam 2002 Review complete w/Funny Rock picture


----------



## TheMan4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey what does everyone think of Christian vs Orton at Over the Limit?


----------



## fatshady (Aug 1, 2011)

cm vs cena the best


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I know I'm too late on this, but...

*MITB* 

John Cena vs. CM Punk *****3/4*

You know why this shit rocked? Because it was simple story telling. It was about two guys fighting for the belt, it was about two guys exchanging moves and strategies in the middle of the ring. It was so different and fresh for WWE. Simple story was centered about the title, not about car accidents, cheating wives, authority figures (until the end, lol), stables, betrayals, or something. It felt so serious and emotional. Again, so fresh for WWE. MOTY for N. America so far, better than Taker/Hunter, Edwards/Daniels III and IV, Briscoes/ANX and Daniels/Generico.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> ^I've been meaning to watch that. What the fuck is a chairs match?!


A match where chairs and only chairs are legal.

I'm starting to collect each PPV of a year in the WWE, most probably will start with 01', which was awesome. The only problem is how expensive some of them are.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Other than Morrison/Sheamus and the triple threat ladder match, I thought TLC 2010 sucked quite a bit. Thought the actual TLC match was awful.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Watched Summerslam '88 and '89 over the weekend (thanks to awesome people like Seabs and Dark Match Jobber). I vividly remember watching Summerslam '89 as a kid. The shows were full of entertainment, but definitely do not hold up to the test of time. Neither card produced a match that broke the **** mark for me. Still had fun watching and reliving the memories.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

TheMan4eva said:


> Hey what does everyone think of Christian vs Orton at Over the Limit?


Easily their best match together. Told a great story and had some awesome counters. WWE's 3rd best match of the year thus far. ****1/4


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I used to have the Fella/Morrison ladder match at ****, but now it's a *** match for me. There was that one too fake spot at the end, with too obvious setup.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

The Miz vs. John Morrison (Falls Count Anywhere) - ***1/2 (3/1)
Randy Orton vs. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett (Steel Cage) - *** (3/1)

Edge vs. Kane (Last Man Standing) - *** (7/1)
Dolph Ziggler vs. Big Show vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Cody Rhodes - *** (7/1)
Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (2 out of 3 Falls Match) - **3/4 (7/1)

Daniel Bryan/Mark Henry vs. Tyson Kidd/Ted DiBiase - **1/2 (6/1)

Just watched these matches from the first week of 2011 and what a week it was. Great set of TV matches, especially the Falls Count Anywhere match which was much better than I was expecting and a very fun 4 way from Smackdown.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Not that it was bad, far from it, but no way.
> 
> Better than Cena/Umaga LMS? My list would be pretty small too.
> Taker/HBK - WM 25
> ...


Extremely underrated match.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

JoeRulz said:


> I used to have the Fella/Morrison ladder match at ****, but now it's a *** match for me. There was that one too fake spot at the end, with too obvious setup.


Also a bunch of smart and brutal leg work from Sheamus and great selling from Morrison. And that bump at the end was nuts and set up Lawler's Terminator line about Sheamus, which ruled. Classic match.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

sterling said:


> Also a bunch of smart and brutal leg work from Sheamus and great selling from Morrison. And that bump at the end was nuts and set up Lawler's Terminator line about Sheamus, which ruled. Classic match.


Agree, both mens best match of their careers.

Everything was fantastic, the big spot included even if you could see it coming. Both played their respective characters to perfection, Sheamus's leg work was awesome, as was Morrisons selling, the finish was fantastic too.

The best ladder match I've seen in years.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena/Mysterio - **3/4
Miz/Mysterio - ***

Miz was great in his match with Mysterio. Not usually a fan of his fan work either, bar one or two matches against Kofi.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Easily their best match together. Told a great story and had some awesome counters. WWE's 3rd best match of the year thus far. ****1/4


Top 3 match of the year for sure, spot on.

I don't know why people shit on Capitol Punishment. Now I haven't seen the PPV in full but what I have seem is stellar.

Kofi/Dolph - ***1/4
Punk/Rey - ****
Christian/Orton - ****1/4
Truth/Cena - ??
Miz/Riley - ??
Bourne/Swagger - ??
Show/Del Rio - ??
Barrett/Jackson - ??

That's a stacked card! The rest must have been bunk.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I enjoyed Orton/Christian and Punk/Rey. Haven't seen Ziggler/Kingston and Bourne/Swagger was a decent short match.

The night of that PPV this place was acting like it was the worst PPV of all time. :lmao


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Capitol Punishment's problem was we'd seen a great Orton/Christian match a month before and seen plenty of better Punk/Mysterio matches. Cena/R-Truth needed a gimmick also.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

But I would watch Rey/Punk a million times compared to the roster we have today. They deliver awesome matches too. I mean CP was 4 stars, Mania 26 was ***1/2 for about 8 minutes work and going into their OTL and ER matches your surpassing ****

Oh yeah, Rey hits the **** range with Punk last year, year before it was Jericho, which are ALL underrated (some are close to ****3/4 range) yet people HATE the guy.

One of my favourites, ever!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mysterio consistently puts on great matches.

Jericho/Mysterio from The Bash is my favorite match of '09.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

People take Rey for granted, for sure. I'm fairly guilty of it myself. I think it's probably because his matches are consistently awesome, but the stories around them never really add up to much, and when they do (Jericho's hiding in the crowd, Punk singing Happy Birthday) it's not Rey who gets the obvious plaudits.


----------



## Validation Boy (Mar 7, 2011)

rey puts me to sleep. hes not fast enough these days.....


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Word said:


> Top 3 match of the year for sure, spot on.
> 
> I don't know why people shit on Capitol Punishment. Now I haven't seen the PPV in full but what I have seem is stellar.
> 
> ...


Are you getting that match confused with their Over The Limit contest, or did you really enjoy it that much?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Monday Night Raw wasn't worth a shit tonight.The promo between Cm Punk and HHH was quite entertaining and Punk does a good job of being himself while keeping the crowd involved. Having said that, A lot of what Punk has been getting such great crowd reaction lately and great pops is simply because of the material he gets. His character pushes the buttons of reality and that's what catches a lot of fan's eyes. To be honest, it's not cheap heat but it's very similar to that. I like to say I think CM Punk is a very talented mic worker but I think he has a significant advantage over most wrestlers in terms of getting crowd reactions and what not due to all the shit he gets to say. 

All they did was buildup a HHH announcement and than he simply gave us the obvious. Cm Punk vs Cena at Summerslam wow how surprising. I was off the edge of my seat for that one, moron. The only good thing is there's going to be an 'undisputed championship' but I have a bad feeling that they are not going to do anything with the current awful belt. They are just going to use both belts and put it around the champion, Like Jericho had it when he first won it. I would rather have them create a whole new undisputed championship but oh well, WWE fucks up again. Just my take on Raw.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm hoping for a new belt. It's about time too, this one's been around for a good 6 1/2 years now. As for Raw, I enjoyed the main event stuff but the middle of the show wasn't too good. Also didn't care for the music thing but the promo itself wasn't bad. Thought it could've ended less abruptly though, seemed a bit weird.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah I agree the promo at the end wasn't all that bad but the music part was corny as fuck.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Just some of my thoughts on SD! recently...

I'm getting tired of Orton/Christian. SS is gonna be their 5th straight title match in the last 5 PPVs. It's getting Kofi/Ziggler redundant, though Kofi/Ziggler put on some good matches. SS better be the end of the feud or I'm shooting myself.

I am, however, heavily interested in Sheamus/Henry. Despite his past 14 years of existence or so, Mark Henry has been booked incredibly well since his heel turn. I don't think he's lost a match. He even went over Orton on SD! a month ago or so. I do believe it was by DQ or countout, but either way he's been booked as an awesome monster heel. He's gone through everybody but.....SHEAMUS! I'm liking his face turn. The little things like do the "Come At Me Bro" pose while sitting make a huge difference. Sheamus was booked really strong before being jobbed out to DB and being forced to climb his way back up the card so it's not like he wasn't once a forced to be reckoned with. The match on the other hand will probably suck thanks to Henry, but the feud has me interested.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sheamus was pretty damn awesome last week and he's actually been on fire since moving to SD. The man can play a face pretty well and I'm curious as fuck to see how that match turns out. I've never minded Henry. Thought he always did his job well.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Scorpion said:


> I'm getting tired of Orton/Christian. SS is gonna be their 5th straight title match in the last 5 PPVs. It's getting Kofi/Ziggler redundant, though Kofi/Ziggler put on some good matches. SS better be the end of the feud or I'm shooting myself.


It is very repetitive yet I'm still not bored with them at the moment. It doesn't hurt that their chemistry is solid and all of their matches are good - great. I mean MITB wasn't boring AT ALL. It was actually pretty damn intriguing leaving Orton's psychotic character a bit more refreshed and Christian solidifying his heel run with a conniving World Title steal. I'm looking forward to No Holds Barred at SummerSlam honestly and I wouldn't mind if they ended the feud completely at Hell in a Cell in October.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Clique said:


> It is very repetitive yet I'm still not bored with them at the moment. It doesn't hurt that their chemistry is solid and all of their matches are good - great. I mean MITB wasn't boring AT ALL. It was actually pretty damn intriguing leaving Orton's psychotic character a bit more refreshed and Christian solidifying his heel run with a conniving World Title steal. I'm looking forward to No Holds Barred at SummerSlam honestly and I wouldn't mind if they ended the feud completely at Hell in a Cell in October.


I'm looking forward to the match too. The feud hasn't been horribly boring, it's just getting redundant. The series is tied at 2-2 so this could be the deciding factor and unless they feel like fucking Christian over again, I think he'll retain. Thing is, with Henry and Sheamus and DB and Barrett feuding there's no one else to main event and even if Barrett were to drop the DB feud and challenge for the Christian's WHC, where's Orton? He sure as hell isn't visiting the mid card.

The feud will probably go past SS and if it does, I'm fine. Feud has been good and there haven't been many in recent years that have gone on this well for this long. Oh and HIAC is done I believe. NOC is September, Vengeance October, SS Novemeber, and TLC December.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Smackdown has been better than Raw I think. Smackdown has a load of talent (Orton, Christian, Rhodes, Sheamus, Barrett) and I don't think Henry is the most talented guy in the world but they are building him up very well. I can never see Henry being the top dog on Smackdown and them giving him the title but never say never so who knows. I would much prefer Sheamus to come out on top of this feud and than eventually feud with Christian over the belt. The only problem is where does that leave Orton? Maybe they should have him stay out of the title picture and just feud with Wade Barrett and try to get Barrett over a little bit more. The Christian\Orton feud has been solid, people are just complaining because it's extending out a little far but in reality it's not that much longer than your averge feud for the World Heavyweight Championship. They have had very solid matches thus far only WWE needs to be more creative and make for more interesting promos between them instead of the same old shit with Orton wrestling and than Christian tries to interupt but than Orton stops him, Orton ends up beating the shit out of the guy he was originally wrestling and than him and Christian stare each other down, copyright inc. It seems like we've seen that ending on numerous occassions and quite frankly I'm fucking sick of it. They need to without a doubt have Big Zeke drop the belt to Cody Rhodes and than Rhodes can feud with Sin Cara in a long lengthy feud that eventually has Cara winning the belt but Rhodes will move on and start being booked in the upper mid card. All the talent is there for Rhodes to be the top dog on Smackdown within the next year or so, When he finally does get rewarded the Heavyweight Championship I think the perfect guy to drop it to him would be none other than his former mentor (Kayfabe) Randy Orton. I want to see a faction on Smackdown either led by Christian or eventually Cody Rhodes, I think that's what they are missing right now. Something that will really catch the casual fans eyes.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Orton and Christian have only had 3 PPV matches? It would be foolish to have a feud they invested so much time into end with a NHB match. Must go to HIAC I think.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It probably will if they still are doing the HiaC PPV but i'd rather it didn't. I'd rather Orton stay out of the main event on Smackdown for awhile but hes on a whole higher "kayfabe" level than anyone else on the show.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

They need to bring back the clusterfuck that is the 6-man HIAC match. Orton,Christian,Henry,Sheamus,Show,Danielson.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That "All-Star" 6-Man HiaC was the worst one that didn't involve Big Boss man being hung, or Kevin Nash & 2003 HHH. Although I missed the HiaC PPVs.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Nah, 6 man HIAC was awesome. Definitely not a top 5 HIAC match or anything, but still really good.

A shit HIAC match that gets a lot of praise is HHH/Y2J from 2002. Christ was that awful.

And as for Christian/Orton, sure they've been having good matches every month, but fuck me their feud is boring as shit. Its had maybe 2 or 3 moments where its been good and that's about it. I'm all for long feuds and such, but please make them INTERESTING too. Hope it ends at SS. If HIAC PPV is the next one after SS, then I dunno, maybe they can have the SD HIAC match NOT for the title. Give it to a mid-card match that would deserve it. Maybe keep Henry/Sheamus going or something. Two big bastards beating the shit out of each other inside the HIAC is far more appealing to me than Orton Vs Christian XXXIV.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Orton had a tremendous outing with Sheamus in HIAC last year.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

McQueen said:


> That "All-Star" 6-Man HiaC was the worst one that didn't involve Big Boss man being hung, or Kevin Nash & 2003 HHH. Although I missed the HiaC PPVs.


Undertaker/Punk & Undertaker/Kane were far far worse.

Can't really imagine another 6-man hell in a cell if they're all contained inside the 4 walls during the entire match.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Armageddon HIAC was one big pile of shit, tbh.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

JoeRulz said:


> Armageddon HIAC was one big pile of shit, tbh.


^^ I agree with that.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

6-man HIAC match was fun. I think it falls somewhere in the middle of all the HIAC matches... guess I may as well rank them in order now: 

1) Taker vs. HBK Bad Blood 1997- *****
2) Taker vs. Lesnar NM 02- ****3/4
3) Taker vs. Edge Summerslam 08- ****3/4
4) Batista vs. HHH Vengeance 2005- ****1/2
5) Taker vs. Batista SS07- ****1/4
6) Taker vs. Orton Armageddon 2005- ****1/4
7) Cactus Jack vs. HHH NWO 00- ****1/4
8) Taker vs. Mandkind KOTR 98- ****
9) 6-Man HIAC- ****
10) Orton vs. Cena HIAC 09- ***1/2
11) HBK vs. HHH Bad Blood 04- ***1/2
12) Orton vs. Sheamus HIAC 10- ***1/4
13) Jericho vs. HHH JD02- ***1/4
14) DX vs. Legacy HIAC 09- ***1/4
15) Taker vs. Punk HIAC 09- ***
16) DX vs. McMahons and Big Show- **3/4
17) HHH vs. Kevin Nash- **
18) Taker vs. Kane HIAC 10- *1/4
19) Taker vs. Big Boss Man WM15- 1/2*

---

So yeah, it does fall about the middle. 

Great match though. Sheamus vs. Orton was good as well, but I haven't ever really been able to get into it. 

TBH the only Cell matches I consider bad are numbers 16, 17, 18, and 19. I am a sucker for Cell matches, but those were pretty bad... although number 16, maybe on the right day, in the right mindset might be a fun match to watch.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Taker\HBK HIAC was the the greatest HIAC match of all time to me but I think Lesnar\Taker is BARELY right behind it. I would give Taker\Lesnar ***** quite easilly.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

God I figured Taker/Kane would at least be a decent match considering their history and stuff but I finally watched it about a week or two ago and it was dreadful.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

No Mercy 02 is one of my favorite Undertaker performances of all time. Now can you imagine that match without blood? A TON of the awesomeness would be completely taken away. I thought Taker/Edge was a phenomenal main event and 2008 MOTY but it would have been even better if Edge bled like he did in the cage match with Hardy at Unforgiven 05.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

How can people hate the Armaggedon HIAC? It wasn't a great technical match, and yes it was a bit of a clusterfuck, but it was still a lot of fun imo.

There have been some flat out boring HIAC matches, especially at some of the PPVs by the same name.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Kane must have been pretty annoyed how flat the crowd were for the match considering the sublime mic work he'd delivered during the build up to that match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Worst HIAC ever is Undertaker/Bossman. Also Undertaker's worst match of all time imo. Urgh. Only Undertaker match that even *I* couldn't find anything positive. Pile of dog shit.

My top 5 HIAC matches would be:

1. HBK/Undertaker 1997 - ****************************************************************************************************************

Then a MASSIVE gap

2. Undertaker/Lesnar 2002 - ****3/4
3. Undertaker/Orton 2005 - ****1/2
4. HHH/Cactus 2000 - ****1/2
5. HHH/Batista 2005 - ****1/2


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Only saw the Taker/Orton match when it aired and remember thinking it was nothing better than 'good'. That said I was 15.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I didn't think much to it when it first happened, then I watched and reviewed their entire 2005 series of matches last year and I couldn't believe how awesome it was. One of THE most violent matches in WWE history imo, mainly because of Undertaker seemingly trying to kill Orton legit a few times .


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh, this could be fun. Here's my ratings. I've left the ones I haven't seen or can't remember clear enough off the lists.

1) Taker vs. Mankind King of the Ring 1998 ***** - The definitive cell match. It's so much more than just two big spots.
2) Taker vs. HBK Bad Blood 1997 ****1/2 - Overrated, but still a very good match.
3) Jericho vs. HHH Judgement Day 2002 ****1/4 - The most brutal cell match in the last ten years. 
4) Orton vs. Sheamus Hell in a Cell 2010- **** - Truly underrated. Best cell match of the PG era.
5) HBK vs. HHH Bad Blood 2004 ***3/4 - Match went on too long. Could of been much better if they trimmed the match down by 10 minutes.
6) DX vs. McMahons and Big Show Unforgiven 2006 ***1/2 - Not very memorable, but a fun watch.
7) HHH vs. Kevin Nash Bad Blood 2003 ***1/4 - There was no need for this to be a HiaC match, it could of been a hardcore match and have the same effect. It was a typical No DQ match for this era. A bloody brawl.
8) Taker vs. CM Punk Hell in a Cell 2009 **1/2 - A short, but decent brawl. It could of been much more with an extra 10-15 minutes.
9) Taker vs. Big Boss Man WM15 1/2* - After the Taker/Michaels and Taker/Mankind classics, this had a lot to live up to. It didn't deliver and was a glorified squash.
10) Taker vs. Kane HIAC 10 1/4* - A total snorefest. Saved from being a DUD by the back story and ending.

I may re watch all of the Cell matches and give my the rest of my thoughts.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

undertaker vs shawn sucked. it was just shawn running away from taker for like 40 minutes, lol taker didnt even try going for the pin even when he was kicking shawn's ass.




8*D


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice to see some appreciation for Orton/Sheamus. **** for me aswell.

Might have a look at the Orton/Taker match, my only memories from the match is Orton semi-botching the cross body through the table and the cell not being as high as normal.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> undertaker vs shawn sucked. it was just shawn running away from taker for like 40 minutes, lol taker didnt even try going for the pin even when he was kicking shawn's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZOMG U SUCKZ AND R STOOPID AND SHULD GO DIE~!

Wanted to rep you with that but I need to spread MOAR before I can rep you again. Which ain't gonna happen because there are no posters worth repping these days .

You know, I honestly don't think I watched Orton/Sheamus HIAC. I have little to no interest in watching Orton these days unless he's against someone I REALLY like, and Sheamus is only just becoming one of those guys now, never mind... last year (?).


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

redeadening said:


> undertaker vs shawn sucked. it was just shawn running away from taker for like 40 minutes, lol taker didnt even try going for the pin even when he was kicking shawn's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still an epic match. Just not GOAT material and just a tad of 5 star material. I like Shawn's antics, they just went on too long and it lost my interest after a while. It grabbed my attention yet again when the cameraman was taken out, allowing HBK and 'Taker to escape. Now that's creative booking.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Taker vs Shawn is the definite Cell match for me. No other match encorporates the idea that both men are trapped in that Cell until its over and Shawn trying everything to escape and finally manning up and taking the fight to Taker solidifies it as the match which shows the fear and struggle a HIAC match should have. Taker vs Lesnar and Batista vs HHH were both great matches in which 2 young guys got the chance to prove they were legit in surviving the structure and decimating a legend in the process, but the initial fear and aura of Michaels about to be murdered by a 7 foot 300 pound Phenom hasn't been recreated ever for me. Foley vs Taker came close simply for the beating Foley gets which made the Cell infamous, the actual struggle though of one man being overwhelmed by the Cell as was the case at Bad Blood 1997 is what I immediately think of though when you rewatch promos and see the fear in a heel's eyes when the words 'HELL....IN A CELL' are muttered. Everytime I think back to Taker vs HBK and the story of this chickenshit about to die a slow and painful death.

Orton vs Sheamus was good though I thought, mixed some nice usage of weapons but never really felt like it needed the Cell albeit doing a fine job during the match. WWE's inability to book a feud which has earnt the HIAC gimmick is what's downgraded its importance and legitimacy over the years instead of simply allowing for there to be 2 guaranteed matches every year at 1 PPV although I agree the aura and drama is lost with the lack of surprise factor now.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

At least this year they could have two long feuds going into HIAC. Cena/Punk and Orton/Christian.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Well if anything the things I described are what made the match so enjoyable. Picture perfect psychology. hell, even the entrances were brilliant. Seeing the cocky shawn walk in, and the change in expression on his face when Taker switched the lights on alone was smart. 

Its not often you see a heel get exactly what he deserves, but here you did. Superface Taker locked in with evil douchebag coward heel shawn. Taker slowly, almost heel-like, literally annihilating shawn was a sight to behold. And you just couldnt get enough of it. You wanted him to keep going, and shawn keep running away.

To this day, its just, brilliant. Makes 105% sense. heck, if anything i wouldve believed during the match Shawn probably wouldve WANTED to be pinned just for an escape


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Orton vs Christian I could see getting it, its gotten personal but I think they really could have played up on Christian accusing Orton of ruining his career dream. 1 promo blaming the fans didn't cut it as far as I was concerned, Christian going on and on and even trying to play the justifiable heel who goes into full on vengeful hate mode for Orton taking away everything he worked for and slowly in the process losing more and more of the audience's respect culminating in a HIAC blowoff would have been perfect IMO.

Cena vs Punk isn't warranting of a HIAC. A 60 minute Ironman or I Quit Match would seem to fit the 'who's the best in the world story' and in the case of the I Quit would test Punk's resolve in establishing himself as the best against Cena's never say die attitude much better than a HIAC which would lack the utter hate/contempt both men have for the other. If Punk had made Cena's life a living hell and tried to drive him out of the company all the while declaring Cena to be the cancer of the WWE as he did with Hardy then it would have made this worthy of a HIAC. This story is more around Punk proving he was right all along in being the most talented at the expense of Cena and WWE management.

"I don't dislike you John, in fact I like you a hell of a lot better than a lot of people in the back" isn't the attitude and nature of a true HIAC match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

To be honest i havent seen a match deserving of HIAC since Punk vs Jeff.

Wheres the hate? Wrestlers used to hate each other man. I see Flair vs Funk Great American Bash and then i see a standard match today, its country miles different in terms of emotion.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Only feuds I've seen fitting the hate required of a proper HIAC match are Steen vs Generico and a couple of feuds in IWRG Mexico (you'd love that promotion btw due to the sort of style you enjoy, especially the man in my avatar Segnor Black Terry).

HIAC matches over the years became very brutal but just never measured up to the Taker vs HBK Cell match. THAT is how you do a heel antagonising the face for months before being locked in a Cell with no escape: Jericho can hit HHH with a barbed wire bat for eternity and it won't measure up to the detailed booking and character clash the original Cell produced. That match was more than simply a brutal match with awesome spots: it made you feel a scumbag heel was going to die and somewhere along the ride you were going to beg for him to be put out of his mercy his suffering would be that horrific.

Funk vs Flair in the HIAC would have probably been a fitting climax to the end of the world TBH


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Nah, 6 man HIAC was awesome. Definitely not a top 5 HIAC match or anything, but still really good.


Its shit. Fuck you BigCal, fucking Undertaker mark. 

Seriously though, its fucking shit. Its everything bad about the Attitude Era in one match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Taker vs Lesnar, while epic, had a radically different dynamic. It was just two monsters locked in a cage trying to kill each other. And if anything, you felt Taker was the guy locked in the cage, not Lesnar. Even in the leadup you could feel it. taker was being hunted by a new superior monster. A new breed of genetic freak. Taker didnt want lesnar to escape, and he wanted to punish him, he probably knew that it would be nothing like what he did to Shawn. This guy could hurt him, and he did before and during the match.

Honestly, watching the two matches in succession. taker vs shawn followed by taker vs lesnar, it kinda depresses you. The hunter became the hunted.

Also, as for the 6 man i only remember three things from it. 

1) PUNCHEZ~!
2) the rock's bad impressions earlier that night.
3) Rikishi taking that, quite frankly, dull bump


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If Kurt Angle is in a match involving a Cage and does nothing facepalm worthy you know the match sucks.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Only decent Cage match involving Kurt is that one between Eddie and JBL and Kurt was wearing a mask like a mexican.

Also, the HIAC sucked because Kurt didnt get to hit a moonsault off the top of the cell. If he did, the crowd wouldve chanted this is wrestling and it wouldve gotten a *********** star rating

Oh its true, its damn true


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I vaguely recall JR having one of his poorest moments on commentary when he criticised Angle who actually won the match clean and then proceeded to cheer Austin who then stunned a broken Angle post match when kayfabe wise he hadn't cheated or cut the corners. 

I know a babyface commentator like JR has to put over the faces and root against the heels but occasionally there are moments where it just defies logic and sense. Austin looked like the heel post match and JR was trying to somehow salvage how Austin doing what he did made sense. The fact it was stupidity and had several holes in logic probably best illustrates McQueen's point about the match summing up the Attitude Era.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I really remember nothing of note from that PPV except them humiliating malenko, them pretending the cell was dangerous all night long even though nothing really happened, and Jericho's awesome feud with kane over the cup of coffee lulz


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I actually never minded how the Jericho vs Kane feud came about. To me whilst the setting of spilt coffee seemed out of place, the feud came about more through the clash in characters: Kane was pissed off about the incident and wanted vengeance and respect and Jericho was a natural cocky and 'fun' guy which Kane took for disrespect and there began the feud.

I am probably forgetting promos where they may have played up on the spilt coffee more than I remember but I'll put my faith in 2000 WWE as having more sense in not building a feud entirely around coffee, that's 1999 Vince Russo territory.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

KingCal said:


> ZOMG U SUCKZ AND R STOOPID AND SHULD GO DIE~!
> 
> Wanted to rep you with that but I need to spread MOAR before I can rep you again. Which ain't gonna happen because there are no posters worth repping these days .
> 
> You know, I honestly don't think I watched Orton/Sheamus HIAC. *I have little to no interest in watching Orton these days unless he's against someone I REALLY like*, and Sheamus is only just becoming one of those guys now, never mind... last year (?).


Orton has been improving lately and his mic skills are becoming more and more natural as time goes on. Orton has always been a good in ring worker it's only his charisma that I think turns peoples off about him but as I said he's improving in his weak areas and he's a natural heel so doing what he's been doing as a babyface has been impressive to me. His series with Christian so far has been solid and if they do have a hell in the cell I think it could outshine Punk\Cena.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Royal Rumble 2011*
Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler - ***3/4
Royal Rumble Match - ***1/2
Randy Orton vs. The Miz - *1/2
Eve vs. Michelle McCool vs. Layla vs. Natalya – ½*

Different PPV as it only had 4 matches but one of them was the Rumble. With most of the PPV being taken up by the Rumble match and Edge/Ziggler it turned out to be a very good PPV. Ziggler is very impressive in the ring and some of the counters in the match were brilliant. Loved the counter into the powerbomb by Edge. Miz/Orton was shocking for a WWE title match and the divas match was nothing special. The first half of the Rumble match was brilliant, from Punk/Bryan all the way through to the domination of the Nexus. All the entrants seemed to add something in the first half and even when Nexus were dominating it seemed like the right thing for the match. Once Cena took them all out the match slowed down and was missing something from there on. Definitely a good PPV and worth a watch for the Rumble and Edge/Ziggler.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

My take...

*Royal Rumble 2011*

*Edge vs Dolph Ziggler: *****
An epic way to kick things off. The match didn't look to be much in the first 5-10 minutes, but after Dolph gets a near fall on Edge, the crowd get pumped. We see plenty of epic spots such as Edge countering a Fame-asser into a powerbomb and many more. There was a lot of drama going on outside with Vickie Guerrero and Kelly Kelly too. It all added to the match and Edge picks up the win with a Killswitch.

*Randy Orton vs The Miz - *1/2*
Ehhh. What do you expect? This was a below average match. It was pretty boring and it only really picked up when The Nexus interfered and distracted Orton, allowing The Miz to retain his title match.

*Eve vs Michelle McCool vs Layla vs Natalya - *1/4*
Better than most recent Diva's matches, but that's not saying much. Eve wins the title here. Yay. Meh.

*Royal Rumble Match - ***3/4*
Being a 40 man Royal Rumble, this match was much longer than your average Rumble match, with this match starting half-way though the show. CM Punk dominated the first third of the match with his Nexus buddies, before being eliminated by Superman himself, John Cena. Ehhh. There were some quite memorable moments in this match. Such as Booker T and Diesel returning, John Morrison epic spot, Randy Orton being a surprise entrant and Santino Marella nearly pulling a huge upset. Alberto Del Rio won this very entertaining Rumble match.

*Final Thoughts*
This PPV opened and closed with an epic match. Those two matches combined make up for two thirds of the show, with the rest of the matches being bareable. Thumbs up for Royal Rumble 2011.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Did McCool get injured or retire? I noticed she hasn't been around.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

She lost a 'loser leaves wwe match' against Layla a few months ago I believe. Think she retired.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Edge vs. Ziggler is borderline good but nothing special. The reason to get that show on blu ray is the main event.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Its shit. Fuck you BigCal, fucking Undertaker mark.
> 
> Seriously though, its fucking shit. Its everything bad about the Attitude Era in one match.


The concept was shit, but I did enjoy the match itself.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Brye said:


> She lost a 'loser leaves wwe match' against Layla a few months ago I believe. Think she retired.


She got married to Taker and since Taker is on a leave as well it is safe to assume they making a baby


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*In Your House: 16: Canadian Stampede*

*Dark Match: The Godwinns vs The New Blackjacks*
A short and harmless match to get the crowd pumped. Nothing special. ***

*Hunter Hearst Helmsely vs Mankind*
One of Mankind's better non-hardcore matches. The match ends in a double count-out. The whole match felt like an old school brawl from the 80's, complete with having no decisive victor. ****1/2* 

*Taka Michinouku vs The Great Sasuake*
The crowd were dead as they had no idea who these two guys were, but after a few high flying spots, they ate this match up. This was an epic light-heavyweight match. Sasuake came out on top after a Fire Powerbomb. Shame they dropped the ball with this division though. ****1/2*

*WWF Championship: The Undertaker (c) vs Vader*
They kept this one short and sweet, with the match only lasting a little more then 10 minutes. Nothing too mind-blowing here, just a really solid big man match. 'Taker retains the gold after a few chokeslams, with one of the top rope. *****

*Bret Hart, Owen Hart, British Bulldog, Jim Neidhart and Brian Pillman vs Steve Austin, Ken Shamrock, Goldust and Legion of Doom*
Wow. What a main event we had here. The crowd were extremely hot, with most of the crowd rooting on the Harts and company. Everyone in the match got a chance to showcase themselves and you really see all the talent involved in this one. Owen picks up the win when he rolled up Austin. A huge brawl erupted and the Hart Foundation cleans house and celebrates with their family to close the show. MOTY material right here. *****3/4*

*Final Thoughts*
One of the best In Your House PPVs. Not a bad match on the PPV. Both thumbs up for me.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Top tier Hell in a Cells.

1. Batista vs. Triple H
2. Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker
3. The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

^ I'm so glad someone else really loves Batista/HHH. I remember a few years back when I reviewed Vengeance '05 and I had it at ****3/4, everyone gave me shit on here. Match is so brutal and fantastic in every way.

Rewatched Vengeance '03 last night. Great ppv, definitely top 5 as far as brand exclusive shows go. 

Eddie/Benoit is fantastic. The nearfalls and shenanigans in the end were perfect. Definitely one of the best openers I can think of in the past decade. (****)

Rey/Kidman vs. WGTT is an awesome tag match. Better than anything you'll see in the E these days. Crazy pace they went at. Had it gone a little longer, it could've been a classic. (****)

Cena/Taker seems to get better every time I watch it. Loved how Taker had Cena put away early, but decided to go against it ad punish him a bit more, which ended up hurting him big time. If Taker's internal bleeding was real, which it looked damn good if it wasn't, he either did a great job selling it or I commend him for wrestling a match in that condition. Great stuff. (***1/2)

Angle/Show/Lesnar is a really fun match, but I think it would've been better if they slowed down and didn't go for finisher after finisher throughout the whole thing. Ended kind of abruptly as well, but it's still entertaining to watch. (***1/2)


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Elimination Chamber 2011*
Smackdown Elimination Chamber - ****
RAW Elimination Chamber - ***1/4
Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio - **3/4
The Miz vs. Jerry Lawler - **3/4
Heath Slater/Justin Gabriel vs. Santino Marella/Vladimir Kozlov - *

Another solid PPV to follow up from the Rumble 2011. The smackdown chamber match was defintely the better of the two and one of the better Chamber matches there have been. McIntyre was awesome in this match! The RAW chamber was good but didn't have anything special to make it stand out. Miz/Lawler was much better than I was expecting and shows that even at his age Lawler can still have a decent match. Haven't seen their TLC match yet but am looking forward to it.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Hohenheim, you used to love the HHH/HBK HIAC (another pile of shit). What happened?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd certainly have the HBK/Taker Cell above any other (I have it down as one of the best matches ever), but the Lesnar/Taker one is fantastic and I also loved the Batista/Triple H one.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels HIAC is the best WWE match ever, imo. Also, I think that HHH/Foley HIAC is just - solid.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Elimination Chamber 2011

Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston*
Del Rio just won the Rumble last month, and Kofi's the IC champion, but it's not on the line here. This was way too predictable. There was no way Kofi would win this. He ends up losing to Del Rio via armbreaker. This was an alright match to kick of the show, but it's nothing more than that. The predictability of it really brought it's grade down. ***1/4*

*World Heavyweight Championship - Elimination Chamber: Edge (c) vs Rey Mysterio vs Big Show vs Wade Barrett vs Drew McIntyre vs Kane*
This is easily the match of the night. The match was quite boring until Drew McIntyre came into the match and caused havoc. He threw people into the chamber wall, the glass pods and all over the place. It goes to show that WWE can still be brutual with the PG rating. Mysterio and Edge were the last two in the match. They fought it out for about 10 minutes. It was quite awesome. Plenty of finisher and near-falls. Edge wins with a spear. Alberto Del Rio comes out and attacks Edge, only to be attacked by a returning Christian. ****3/4*

*World Tag Team Championship: Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater vs Santino Marella & Vladmir Kozlov (c)*
Ehhh. Our filler match see The Corre picking up the tag titles. Nothing to see here, just a worthless title being switched around. *1/2**

*WWE Championship: The Miz (c) vs Jerry Lawler*
This was intresting. I had no idea which way this one would go. Although the moves weren't anything fancy, the storytelling really made this a treat to watch. Alex Riley and Michael Cole tried to get in the way, but Jerr Lawler sorted them out. In the end, The Miz won cleanly with a Skull Crushing Finale. ****1/4*

*No. 1 Contenders Match - Elimination Chamber: John Cena vs CM Punk vs Sheamus vs R-Truth vs John Morrison vs Randy Orton*
This was another predictable match. There was no way any of the heels would win. R-Truth was a jobber. Orton just finished up a feud with The Miz last month and John Morrison wasn't ready to main event 'Mania yet. Cena was going to win. He did win. It was a fun match regardless. The highlight of the match was John Morrison jumping from the ceiling of the chamber on Sheamus. *****

*Final Thoughts*
Aside from the Lawler/Miz match, all the matches here were predictable. It does take away from the event when you know what's going to happen in most matches. If you'd watched this in a few years, when you have forgotten the match results, you would enjoy a much better viewing, but for now, Elimination Chamber 2011 gets a thumbs in the middle.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

*No Way Out 2003*

Chris Jericho vs. Jeff Hardy - ***
World Tag Team Championship: Lance Storm and William Regal(c) vs. Kane and Rob Van Dam - **
Cruiserweight Championship: Billy Kidman(c) vs. Matt Hardy - **1/4
Brock Lesnar and Chris Benoit vs. Team Angle - ***1/2
World Heavyweight Championship: Triple H(c) vs. Scott Steiner - 3/4*
Steve Austin vs. Eric Bischoff - *
The Rock vs. Hulk Hogan - **3/4​
Triple H vs. Scott Steiner didn't top their Royal Rumble borefest, which I gave a *. Austin vs. Bischoff was just entertaining to watch, with Bischoff getting his ass handed to him with three Stunners, so that deserves a * alone with it being Austin's return also. Jericho vs. Jeff Hardy was a good opener and I really did love the Jericho/HBK feud and thought they did a good job building it up for WrestleMania 19 in the post match segment. 

The Cruiserweight title match was better than I expected, even though Matt Hardy was great back then with the whole Mattitude gimmick, the top rope Twist of Fate was great to watch. Lesnar and Benoit vs. Team Angle was a really good bout, Lesnar was in his prime in WWE during 03' and took some good bumps in the match, and Angle and Benoit's chemistry of course was top notch when they were in the ring together.

Anyways, as i'm making my way through 03' that only means one thing next - WrestleMania 19.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Rated Y2J said:


> *No Way Out 2003*
> 
> Chris Jericho vs. Jeff Hardy - ***
> World Tag Team Championship: Lance Storm and William Regal(c) vs. Kane and Rob Van Dam - **
> ...


Good review, although I've always preferred Steiner vs HHH at this event rather than the Rumble match. Both are shite though.

Rumble: Steiner vs HHH: DUD
NWO: Steiner vs HHH: *


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> ^ I'm so glad someone else really loves Batista/HHH. I remember a few years back when I reviewed Vengeance '05 and I had it at ****3/4, everyone gave me shit on here. Match is so brutal and fantastic in every way.
> 
> Rewatched Vengeance '03 last night. Great ppv, definitely top 5 as far as brand exclusive shows go.
> 
> ...


I have that HIAC match as the MOTY for 2005 and probably the third best match in WWE since then--after Undertaker/Michaels II and Undertaker/Hunter II.

Vengeance 2003 was an awesome PPV. Eddie/Benoit was so fun; the tag team match was fantastic, and the main event is among the best main events from the year. I found Undertaker/Cena boring, but the rest of the card was very entertaining.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

> – In his latest blog entry, Jim Ross talked more on WWE’s upcoming Stone Cold DVD. He reveals plans for he and Steve to record alternate commentary on three WrestleMania matches, as chosen by Austin. JR hopes this will offer a “unique perspective to the fans regarding the mindset, strategy and emotions during these big match moments.”


I hope the matches they commentate are Hart (WM13), Michaels (WM14) and Rock (WM19) since those matches are so important milestones in his career and life. Although, I wouldn't mind hearing his commentary for the Hall match at WM18 if he wanted that lol.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't see Austin himself wanting to put the Hall match on there, but hey. Never say never. Although I'd rather there be less 'Mania matches on the set and more TV matches. I'd love it if the Angle match from January 01 makes the cut. It probably won't, but a guy can dream. The commentary should be interesting though, I remember loving the alternate commentary on Eddie's set.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Orton/Miz is nowhere near as bad as people are making it out to be. Although I only saw it live I remember it being a decent match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The HHH/Batista Cell match is HHH's best Cell match easily, but I think there have been plenty of better matches since then, and MOTY 2005... I'd probably give that match it, but HBK/Angle from WM21 makes it a hard decision.

Vengeance 2003 was awesome. Taker/Cena was awesome... ****, and Cena's best match for a good while (can't really think of a better match until Cena/Edge Unforgiven 2006).

Taker/Cena had some great chemistry. TBH I would have loved to see them face off at Mania in 2007. Both guys were at their in ring peaks around WM23, both guys put it all out there for WM (well, at least Taker does, Cena this year disappointed), both guys have great chemistry, they've had fantastic matches before, and they were arguably the two biggest stars in the WWE. I think they could've had a ***** match at that point in time.

I'm sure if they do wrestle at Mania it'll still be a great match, but Taker's condition has decayed so much and so has Cena's wrestling in the past couple of years. 

That being said, Taker/Batista was a classic and HBK/Cena was awesome as well, so I don't really look back at that time thinking WWE fucked up, but still, you have to wonder.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Angle/Cena from No Mercy 03 and Cena/JBL from Judgment Day 05 are really good. And that SD 6/24/04 match he had with Taker too.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Eddie vs Rey would be my WWE MOTY for 2005 and probably MOTY overall. Batista vs HHH would be high up on a Best HIAC list for me and I'd put it as better than both HBK vs Angle PPV matches by some distance.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Clique said:


> Angle/Cena from No Mercy 03 and Cena/JBL from Judgment Day 05 are really good. And that SD 6/24/04 match he had with Taker too.


You know what, I do put Cena/JBL from Judgment Day over Taker/Cena's Vengeance 03 match, completely forgot about that one. But that match they had in 04, I put just below their Vengeance match, but it was still fantastic. Angle/Cena from No Mercy 03 was great as well, although I do prefer those two Taker matches Cena had.



> Eddie vs Rey would be my WWE MOTY for 2005 and probably MOTY overall.


Which one?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

EBboy™;10078726 said:


> I'm sure if they do wrestle at Mania it'll still be a great match, but Taker's condition has decayed so much and so has Cena's wrestling in the past couple of years.


Much like the Rock/Cena match next year all they would have to do is work off the amazing atmosphere with the crowd in the "WWE main event style" showdown. Cena putting Taker in the STF in the middle of the ring at WrestleMania and seeing the reactions of everyone would be incredible.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> Which one?


23/06/2005 although they're all very good bar Wrestlemania. Really didn't care for either of the HBK vs Angle matches and would put the Vengeance HIAC, MITB I (largely thanks to Benoit), HHH vs Flair Cage and LMS, Edge vs Hardy Steel Cage, Cena vs JBL I Quit, Taker vs Orton Summerslam, Mania & Casket match over both. There are probably a few more matches I've forgotten as well. 

Depending on a rewatch there was an Orton vs Christian match from Raw in February which got some time which I may put ahead of HBK vs Angle. Haven't seen it in forever though.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Benjamin/Michaels was a TV classic, imo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

There was a really good Edge/Christian vs Orton/HBK match early in '05. (Y)

And I loved the '05 MITB as well.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

My top ten for 2005 would probably be:

Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 2/10)
MITB (head and shoulders above all of its sequels thanks to Benoit's flawless selling)
Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels (WM 21 - WWE MOTY)
Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio (Judgment Day)
John Cena vs. JBL (Judgment Day)
Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels (Vengeance)
Batista vs. Triple H (Vengeance)
Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 6/23)
Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio (SummerSlam)
Ric Flair vs. Triple H (Taboo Tuesday)

Honorable mentions - 
the 2005 Royal Rumble match
John Cena vs. Kurt Angle (No Way Out)
Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (Smackdown 4/14)
Edge vs. Chris Benoit (Backlash)
Shelton Benjamin vs. Shawn Michaels (Raw 5/1)
John Cena vs. Chris Jericho (SummerSlam)
John Cena vs. Chris Jericho (Raw 8/22)
Edge vs. Matt Hardy (Unforgiven)
Cena vs. Angle vs. HBK (Taboo Tuesday)
Ric Flair vs. Triple H (Survivor Series)


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Man, never realised until now how many potential MOTYC there are for WWE 2005 lol, and its not like they're all just "good" or anything and would all be considered MOTYC because there wasn't much else better; there is at LEAST 10 I can think off that are probably legit classics (imo of course  ) that all have very good arguments as to which one is *THE* MOTY.

Edit: SuperDuperSonic's post pretty much proves it too lol.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Cryme Tyme vs Jeri-Show **1/4 Summerslam 2009 

Pretty darn underwhelming really. They gave them less than 10 minutes, oh well.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Man, never realised until now how many potential MOTYC there are for WWE 2005 lol, and its not like they're all just "good" or anything and would all be considered MOTYC because there wasn't much else better; there is at LEAST 10 I can think off that are probably legit classics (imo of course  ) that all have very good arguments as to which one is *THE* MOTY.
> 
> Edit: SuperDuperSonic's post pretty much proves it too lol.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't there an awesome Benoit/Eddie match in June too? I recall you really loving the absolute shit out of it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes, there was indeed an awesome Eddie/Benoit match on SD around that time. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

My favorite part of the first MITB was when Benoit did the diving headbutt and busted open the stitches he had from Raw. I have had plenty of stitches and the though of ripping them open like that made me cringe.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

2005 Top 10

1) HBK vs. Angle WM21- ****1/2
2) Batista vs. HHH Vengeance (HIAC)- ****1/2
3) Undertaker vs. Orton WM21- ****1/4
4) Cena vs. JBL JD (I Quit)- ****1/4
5) Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio SD 6/23- ****1/4
6) Undertaker vs. Orton Armageddon (HIAC)- ****1/4
7) Angle vs. HBK Vengeance- ****1/4
8) MITB WM21- ****1/4
9) Edge vs. Matt Hardy Unforgiven (Cage)- ****1/4
10) Elimination Chamber New Years Revolution- ****1/4

2005 really was an awesome year for matches.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The NYR Elimination Chamber was pretty good too. (Y)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brye said:


> The NYR Elimination Chamber was pretty good too. (Y)


Wow, can't believe I forgot about that one. I'd put that above HHH/Flair's cage match for sure. Third best chamber match ever for me.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I think all my top 10 in 2005 would be ****1/2. Everything on the RAW side was stellar, some awesome PPV swept under the carpet.


----------



## DJmartin (Jul 29, 2011)

One of my favourite wrestling documentaries I have seen was Beyond the Mat, I check the IMDB recommendation for the stuff I should like if I liked this but they were all films. Are there any other documentaries that didn't so much focus on one wrestlers life and more on the overall business/sport?

I think this is the right thread to ask right?


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Top 10 2005

1. Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle (Wrestlemania 21) - *****
2. MITB I (Wrestlemania 21) - ****1/2
3. Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle (Vengeance) - ****1/2
4. Elimination Chamber (New Years Revolution) - ****1/2
5. Shawn Michaels vs. Shelton Benjamin (RAW Goldrush Tournament) - ****1/4
6. Chris Benoit vs. William Regal (Velocity) - ****1/4
7. Tanaka vs. Mike Awesome (One Night Stand) - ****1/4
8. John Cena vs. JBL (Judgement Day) - ****1/4
9. Edge/Christian vs. Randy Orton/Shawn Michaels (RAW) - ****
10. Matt Hardy vs. Edge (Unforgiven) - ****

HM - There's at least 10, can't be bothered to name them right now.


Okay maybe not ****1/2 but pretty fucking special.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

It's great to see 2005 TV matches getting lots of love. Both Raw & Smackdown were consistently great that year, shame Raw couldn't keep it up in 2006. 

We all know about Smackdown in 2006. Or at least everybody in this thread should. I highly reccomend anyone who hasn't checked it out to do so immediately, there's sooo many pimped matches from that year, it's ridiculous. Benoit, Finlay & Regal kept busting out good-great matches on a weekly basis, it was a thing of beauty.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah, for TV matches, Raw didn't keep it up, but I thought as far as overall main event scene quality, it beat 2005, and I think the major reason for that was Edge. Edge through the year was full of awesomeness. Started with cashing in MITB, then the live sex celebration, then the feud with Foley including stealing the show with Foley, being a third of some great build up leading into an excellent triple threat match at Backlash, had a great alliance with Foley feuding with ECW, rocked the summer facing RVD and then Cena for the majority of it. To top off the year he teamed with Orton to fight DX in what was a really good tag team feud. TBH Edge's whole run that year as the Rated R Superstar is why I put him as the second best heel character ever (well, since I've started watching, which goes back to 1998). He was kick ass throughout it all.

Outside of Edge though, the Cena/HHH build to WM22, while maybe underwhelming, still sufficed as a big time match. The whole WWE vs. ECW leading into ECW was pretty damn entertaining imo. RVD getting the WWE Title was really cool too. However after Cena's feud with Edge, I think the big feud was Rated RKO vs. DX, while Cena was in that whole WWE Champion vs. World Champion vs. ECW Champion with Booker T and Big Show, followed by teaming with Bobby Lashley to fight Big Show's team.

I also vaguely remember the whole K-Fed/Cena, and although it's been about 5 years since I've seen it, that K-fed cut a really good promo if I recall before their match. Cena had also started a feud with Umaga, but the big story was The Rated RKO vs. DX feud. Going back a bit, there was the HBK/Vince feud which while I wasn't a huge fan of, was pretty cool, and then the DX/McMahons feud provided some hilarious moments... and I actually liked 2006 DX, as opposed to them in 2009.

So yeah, 2006 was a pretty fun year for Raw imo. Match quality was down, but it still delivered from an entertainment perspective... and while they were doing that, SD was having some great tv matches weekly you could watch Friday night. 2006 overall was actually a very balanced year between Raw and SD.


----------



## jimboy7 (Jul 17, 2009)

What would you guys say on the best matches where the crowd were really into it. I like match better when the fans are more vocal when its flat the match itself looks poop.

Example would be Hulk vs Rock and Mania the fans were briliant during that one. The Rock vs Austin Mania x7 aswell, and most recently Cena vs Punk.

Thanks.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Just watched Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin from Wrestlemania 13. Awesome match, it had a lot of memorable moments such as Stone Cold's bloody face as he was being locked on the Sharpshooter and passing out. Everything about this match was great from the crowd to the commentary. This was the match that was the catalyst to Stone Cold's face turn and Bret Hart's heel turn. Just an excellent match and always entertaining to watch.


----------



## jimboy7 (Jul 17, 2009)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Just watched Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin from Wrestlemania 13. Awesome match, it had a lot of memorable moments such as Stone Cold's bloody face as he was being locked on the Sharpshooter and passing out. Everything about this match was great from the crowd to the commentary. This was the match that was the catalyst to Stone Cold's face turn and Bret Hart's heel turn. Just an excellent match and always entertaining to watch.


Watched wrestling for years and still yet to watch this one, and am a Bret Hart fan lol.

Gonna watch now.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*William Regal vs Tommy Dreamer, ECW 8/11/2009*

The awesome Regal against the terrible Dreamer and what do you know...Regal gives Dreamer the match of his career (singles at least) and Dreamer is actually quite good in it.

Apparently the week or two before Dreamer's shoulder was fucked up from a kendo stick shot and he's got it bandaged here and Regal is glorious in tearing it to shreads and inflcting as much punishment as possible in a 9 minute match. Dreamer makes sure to sell his ass off during the control segment whilst Regal finds more and more creative ways to massacre Dreamer.

Lovely spot where Dreamer goes for the DDT only for Regal to counter and twist Dreamer's arm into the mat before Dreamer finally breaks the onslaught with a one armed spinebuster. Nicely worked story of Dreamer doing his best to try and overcome the obvious limitation in his shoulder and the finish plays off it wonderfully: Dreamer finally begins to rally and mount some punishment on Regal before Regal drops the exposed shoulder onto the ropes from the outside before running back into the ring and hitting the knee trembler for the 1-2-3.

Terrific sub 10 minute match worked entirely around a legit injury that Regal destroyed for a good 5 minutes, featured some lovely selling by Dreamer (although how much of it was worked selling compared to legit pain is up to you) and a basic story culminating in the finish. Can't recall if Regal had finished his series with Christian at this point but if he hadn't then this was a great way of setting him up as the ultimate prick. Great hidden gem.

****1/4-***1/2*


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone else really love Punk/Umaga from what I believe was Judgment Day 2009? Great match.

On the 2005 discussion..Apart from 2008 it's without doubt the best PPV year for me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> *William Regal vs Tommy Dreamer, ECW 8/11/2009*
> 
> The awesome Regal against the terrible Dreamer and what do you know...Regal gives Dreamer the match of his career (singles at least) and Dreamer is actually quite good in it.
> 
> ...


Did you ever see Dreamer vs Taue from '95? LOL


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

DJmartin said:


> One of my favourite wrestling documentaries I have seen was Beyond the Mat, I check the IMDB recommendation for the stuff I should like if I liked this but they were all films. Are there any other documentaries that didn't so much focus on one wrestlers life and more on the overall business/sport?
> 
> I think this is the right thread to ask right?


I don't think there are too many documentaries focusing on the business as a whole, but there's plenty of stuff out there for specific companies. Rise & Fall of ECW and Forever Hardcore should definietely be watched. Check out Wrestling with Shadows too. I think reading wrestler's book or just general wrestling books will give you a better insight into the business than any DVD's on the shelf. 



EBboy™ said:


> Yeah, for TV matches, Raw didn't keep it up, but I thought as far as overall main event scene quality, it beat 2005, and I think the major reason for that was Edge. Edge through the year was full of awesomeness. Started with cashing in MITB, then the live sex celebration, then the feud with Foley including stealing the show with Foley, being a third of some great build up leading into an excellent triple threat match at Backlash, had a great alliance with Foley feuding with ECW, rocked the summer facing RVD and then Cena for the majority of it. To top off the year he teamed with Orton to fight DX in what was a really good tag team feud. TBH Edge's whole run that year as the Rated R Superstar is why I put him as the second best heel character ever (well, since I've started watching, which goes back to 1998). He was kick ass throughout it all.
> 
> Outside of Edge though, the Cena/HHH build to WM22, while maybe underwhelming, still sufficed as a big time match. The whole WWE vs. ECW leading into ECW was pretty damn entertaining imo. RVD getting the WWE Title was really cool too. However after Cena's feud with Edge, I think the big feud was Rated RKO vs. DX, while Cena was in that whole WWE Champion vs. World Champion vs. ECW Champion with Booker T and Big Show, followed by teaming with Bobby Lashley to fight Big Show's team.
> 
> ...


Wow, somebody's got a good memory. I'd completely forgotten about the K-Fed/Cena stuff altogether. Now that I think about it, 2006 might be my favorite year as a whole for the company, it's got a strong claim anyway. 



jimboy7 said:


> What would you guys say on the best matches where the crowd were really into it. I like match better when the fans are more vocal when its flat the match itself looks poop.
> 
> Example would be Hulk vs Rock and Mania the fans were briliant during that one. The Rock vs Austin Mania x7 aswell, and most recently Cena vs Punk.
> 
> Thanks.


I recall Lesnar vs. Rock from Summerslam 2002 having a lively crowd. HHH/X-Pac/Benoit/Saturn/Malenko vs. Rock/Cactus/Too Cool/Rikishi from Raw 02/07/00 had one of the hottest crowds I've seen in forever. 



jimboy7 said:


> Watched wrestling for years and still yet to watch this one, and am a Bret Hart fan lol.


I'm the same actually, just one of those matches I've never got around to watching. I'll see it eventually, not tonight.



Segunda Caida said:


> *William Regal vs Tommy Dreamer, ECW 8/11/2009*
> 
> ****1/4-***1/2*


This sounds neat. I can't recall too many great Dreamer matches although A.J Styles got a decent match out of him last year.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Did you ever see Dreamer vs Taue from '95? LOL


Nope never seen that. I'll go out on a limb for Taue and say he made it watchable and better than it had any right to be.

Rickeey here's the link to it:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Comparison time. Funk vs Flair I quit or Funk vs Flair Great American Bash.

Which is better?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't hate Dreamer or anything but yeah you'd be correct. It was kind of an awkward match to watch. It was even wierder seeing Dreamer in proper wrasslin gear.

Thats like asking if i'd rather fuck the hottest woman in the world or her twin sister Redead. I like the "I Quit" a little more.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> I don't hate Dreamer or anything but yeah you'd be correct. It was kind of an awkward match to watch. It was even wierder seeing Dreamer in proper wrasslin gear.
> 
> Thats like asking if i'd rather fuck the hottest woman in the world or her twin sister Redead. I like the "I Quit" a little more.


I may have to watch more of Dreamer's late WWE run because it has to be better than some of the crap he took part in for ECW. He was very good at selling the injury tbf compared to others who would have forgot about it on offence, the fact it was a legit injury also makes it more impressive.

As for Funk vs Flair, think I preferred GAB by a bit last time I watched both, will likely give them a rewatch for the WCW Poll though.

Whilst we're on the subject of I Quit Matches, Magnum TA vs Tully Blanchard at Starrcade is still the benchmark for the stipulation as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's the thing, i always assumed the I quit would be the pinnacle of awesome in wrestling, but the great american bash was just so fucking out of control and Funk was so over the edge that Im starting to reconsider.

i mean wow, ive seen a ton of brawls, but the GAB was just, wow. uncontrollable.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Rey Mysterio vs Kurt Angle--Summerslam 2002

Awesome opening match from start to finish. This what made me like Mysterio. His wide array of moves, exciting high flying moves mixed with Angle saavy ring-presence and his ability to seemingly put Mysterio in a submission move in seconds made this match really exciting. Probably the 3rd best match on that awesome Summerslam '02 card behind HHH-HBK, Rock-Brock. Highly recommend watching! 

****


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Here's the thing, i always assumed the I quit would be the pinnacle of awesome in wrestling, but the great american bash was just so fucking out of control and Funk was so over the edge that Im starting to reconsider.
> 
> i mean wow, ive seen a ton of brawls, but the GAB was just, wow. uncontrollable.


(Y). Its posts like these that will ensure I nag you to start watching some Black Terry in the near future, guy is probably the best brawler in all of wrestling right now and can rock the mat to. He's like the Mexican Flair in terms of being a crazy old bastard (in his mid 50s) who fights anyone and everyone.

Also watch Lawler vs Dundee 6/6/83 and 30/12/85. The '85 match is a legit contender for best US match ever (although I'd put it behind Steamboat vs Flair and a few others).


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> Rickeey here's the link to it:


You're a gentleman and a scholar. 



redeadening said:


> Comparison time. Funk vs Flair I quit or Funk vs Flair Great American Bash.
> 
> Which is better?


I-Quit gets the nod from me by a VERY small margin. I'd rather not think about one being better than the other though and just appreciate that they're both masterpieces in their own rights.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

REGAL SUCKS CHANTS!? Its on now motherfuckers.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Just got done watching HBK\Y2J at WM19 again and I have to say it's probally a 5 star match or very very close. The action in the match went with the storyline perfectly. Only I think Chris Jericho should of went over, he probally needed it more at that point of his career. I still love the ending with Jericho low blowing Michaels though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> (Y). Its posts like these that will ensure I nag you to start watching some Black Terry in the near future, guy is probably the best brawler in all of wrestling right now and can rock the mat to. He's like the Mexican Flair in terms of being a crazy old bastard (in his mid 50s) who fights anyone and everyone.
> 
> Also watch Lawler vs Dundee 6/6/83 and 30/12/85. The '85 match is a legit contender for best US match ever (although I'd put it behind Steamboat vs Flair and a few others).


you know ive always wanted to see Lawler's top memphis brawling work. They say one punch from him could tell a better story than all the spots from all the indie workers today


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> REGAL SUCKS CHANTS!? Its on now motherfuckers.


 Saw a Regal vs Bryan match in Austria and the crowd bowed for Regal, they fucking bowed and I was immensly proud.

Austria > whatever shitown ECW was in that night.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

redeadening said:


> you know ive always wanted to see Lawler's top memphis brawling work. They say one punch from him could tell a better story than all the spots from all the indie workers today


Both matches are in Seabs' megapost, but both he and Cal have the Memphis set and sell it at a very very affordable and discounted price than the guy who made the original copy. They also have the Mid South comp.

Both sets are essential viewing.

Lawler vs Dundee was always a terrific matchup even in the past few years, check out the Austin Idol 1987 Cage match as well. Lawler was a God in Memphis. And he shits on Davey with consumate ease. 

And don't duck the awesomeness of Black Terry again


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Does anyone know if WWE generally records their houseshow events? If so I think it'd be really cool if they made a DVD and dubbed it as "WWE Live: Hidden Gems" or something like that. I know houseshow matches don't always have the same intensity that TV ones do but I've seen some pretty good ones online and live. I think it'd be something fun to get.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Eddie/Rey 23/6 is my 2005 MOTY and nothing from the world from that year comes too close.



redeadening said:


> Comparison time. Funk vs Flair I quit or Funk vs Flair Great American Bash.
> 
> Which is better?


I prefer the I Quit by a fair bit. I have nothing bad to say about GAB because it's exceptional, but the I Quit shoves it to a-whole-nother level for me.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

*Dustin Rhodes vs. Steve Austin - Halloween Havoc 1991*
This was quite the little match, although I'm not sure how little 15 minutes is. There's a lot of back and forth chain-wrestling/constant reversals in the opening stages of the match. It's good stuff and all, but it just doesn't do a lot for me. Out of both men's control segments, Dustin's was definitely the flashier of the two. He's busting out powerslams and throwing himself left, right and centre. Austin's is more focused around trying to waste time, but that makes sense. He's heel, He's the champion, There's a time-limit. It doesn't take Einstein to figure out what he's gonna try do.

There's a really sweet spot where Dustin just bounces off the apron to the floor after missing a dive. JR points out that he looks like a bouncy-ball during this and BAH GAWD!, he does! The countdown to the finish was done really well, Dustin was doing everything he possibly could to beat the clock while Austin was simply trying to survive. I'm not too sure why Austin bothered blading 2 minutes before the end, it didn't really add anything and Dustin was already bleeding buckets by that stage. Even still, great match. The crowd could've been a bit more into it but there's not much point complaining about that 20 years on. I don't quite know where this'll land on my list. Top 50? 60? Something like that.

******

*William Regal vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW 08/11/09*
Segunda Caida pretty much covered everything there is to say about this match. I think he was more into it than I was but it's good shit nonetheless. Regal is typical awesome Regal, and Dreamer is...Dreamer on a good day. I can't fault a whole lot for such a short match. And I should mention, that Regal Stretch at the end was nasty. Christian makes the save, everybody likes Christian! I love how the crowd care more about Christian staring down Regal than Dreamer who's lying dead in the ring. 

*****


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Overall 2010 WWE Review*

Finished watching all the 2010 PPV’s now as well as some of the better TV matches. So here is my overview of the year.

*PPV’s in Order from Best to Worst*

1.	Wrestlemania 26
2.	TLC
3.	Money in the Bank
4.	Extreme Rules
5.	Over the Limit
6.	Royal Rumble
7.	Survivor Series
8.	Elimination Chamber
9.	Night of Champions
10.	Fatal 4 Way
11.	Bragging Rights
12.	Hell in a Cell
13.	Summerslam

*Top 10 PPV Matches of the Year*

1.	Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker (Wrestlemania 26) ****3/4
2.	Money in the Bank 7 (Smackdown) (Ladder Match) (Money in the Bank 2010) ****
3.	Money in the Bank 4 (Ladder Match) (Wrestlemania 26) ****
4.	Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kane vs. Alberto Del Rio (TLC Match) (TLC 2010) ****
5.	John Morrison vs. Sheamus (Ladder Match) (TLC 2010) ****
6.	Team WWE vs. Team Nexus (Summerslam 2010) ***3/4
7.	Money in the Bank 8 (RAW) (Ladder Match) (Money in the Bank 2010) ***3/4
8.	Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan (Bragging Rights 2010) ***3/4
9.	Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk (Over the Limit 2010) ***3/4
10.	Royal Rumble Match 2010 (Royal Rumble 2010) ***3/4


*Best Non-Gimmick Match:* Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker (Wrestlemania 26) ****3/4
*Best Gimmick Match:* Money in the Bank 7 (Smackdown) (Ladder Match) (Money in the Bank 2010) ****
*Best Singles Match:* Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker (Wrestlemania 26) ****3/4
*Best Tag Team Match:* Team WWE vs. Team Nexus (Summerslam 2010) ***3/4
*Best Women’s Match:* LayCool vs. Natalya/Beth Phoenix (Tables Match) (TLC 2010) **1/4
*Best TV Match:* Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton (RAW, 19/7) ***3/4

*Best Wrestlers:* Rey Mysterio/CM Punk/Daniel Bryan

Overall 2010 was an average year that produced a fair few good matches but failed to produce many great classics. I only had one match that was over **** which doesn't say alot for the year. No stand out wrestlers but Punk/Bryan/Mysterio all had solid years.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Over the Limit 2011
*
*R-Truth vs Rey Mysterio*
Truth was fresh of his heel turn and needed an established face to gobble up to get him over. Mysterio was a perfect candidate for that task. R-Truth may be pure gold on the mic, but he's really nothing special in the ring and it shows here. Mysterio and Truth put on a lackluster opener, with Truth getting the win. He attacked Mysterio with a water bottle (!) afterwards. I really do hate that WWE are using a water bottle as a weapon. Way too brutal for PG.
*3/4
*
Intercontinental Championship: Wade Barrett (c) vs Ezekiel Jackson *
Big Zeke has just recently left Wade Barrett's stable The Corre and he's trying to make a name for himself as a face. Problem is though, no-one in the crowd gives a damn about Ezekiel and the audience are silent during this match. The match consists of Zeke getting beaten down by Wade, Zeke hulks up and the rest of The Corre run in, causing Wade to get DQ'd. Wade keeps his title and leaves the arena in a hurry. Yawn.
3/4*

*Sin Cara vs Chavo Guerrero *
Sin Cara is the new luchador that WWE are trying to get over, and it's working so far. Sin Cara is known for his botches, but he botches A LOT in this match. Don't get me wrong, it's a really entertaining match until the botches start happening. Sin Cara wins with some sort of botched flying headscissors facebuster. This match could of been in the '***-***1/2' range if it wasn't so botch-ridden. What a shame. 
**

*WWE Tag Team Championship: The Big Show & Kane (c) vs CM Punk & Mason Ryan*
With CM Punk in this, I expected much more. Nothing really to say about this. It was a meh match which saw The Big Show & Kane retain their titles.
*1/4

*WWE Diva's Championship: Brie Bella (c) vs Kelly Kelly*
Ehhh. A Diva's Championship match. Ehhhhhhh. A Diva's Championship with Kelly Kelly. You know the drill. Just please fire Kelly Kelly already. Brie retains.
DUD 

*
World Heavyweight Championship: Randy Orton (c) vs Christian *
Christian lost the title to Orton just a few days after winning it. The crowd tonight is spilt between Orton and Christian. It's creates great atmosphere. The match goes back and forth with so many near-falls. One cool moment in the match was that Christian hesitates to use the springboard roll-up move that he does. Reason being is that he lost the title when Orton countered that move into an RKO. That right there is brilliant storytelling. Randy Orton manages to retian the gold by hitting an out-of-nowhere RKO. This was the 2nd best WWE match so far this year, with Punk vs Cena being number one.
****1/2

*Kiss My Foot Match: Michael Cole vs Jerry Lawler *
This has gone for way too long. Thankfully, this is their last match. Lawler beats Cole in a matter of seconds and Cole tries to escape. We see a surprise return from the Hitman himself, Bret Hart who sends Cole back to the ring and makes him eat feet. The match itself was a DUD, but considering all the post-match stuff, it was entertaining and Hart's return, although was random, was great to see.
*

*WWE Championship - I Quit Match: John Cena (c) vs The Miz*
With Cena's 'Never Give Up' motto, you know who's going to win from the get-go. Alex Riley helps the Miz beat Cena down during all of the match. Cena takes quite a brutal beating, I'll give him that. After a while, The Miz plays a tape of Cena saying 'I Quit' and wins, ala the Foley/Rock I Quit Match from '99. The ref sees what happens and restarts the match. Cena turns into superman and locks Miz in the STF. Miz says he gives up instantly and Cena retains. God, that was one of Cena' worst superman performances. He totally no-sold the entire beating. I'll be generous and give it ** because of the beating Cena took did look pretty nasty.
**

*Final Thoughts*
With the exception of the Orton-Christian match, everything on this pay-per-views ranges from complete crap to decent at best. A big thumbs down for me, but do go out your way to see the Orton-Christian match. It's really is amazing and it's the only redeeming quality about this PPV.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Anyone looking for some awesome deals on dvds, you should definitely checkout www.gohastings.com They have a Buy 2 Get 1 for $1 deal going on right now on all the used stuff and their prices are so cheap. For $25 total (with shipping), I got all of this:

The Hell in a Cell Anthology
Eddie Guerrero: Viva La Raza
Shawn Michaels: My Journey

Pretty awesome deal right there. Plus I have Judgment Day 2005 (never seen it) and Best PPV Matches of 2009-2010 on the way now. I'm a happy camper. (Y)


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Bryan/Ziggler was runner up for MOTY in 2010 for me.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Just ordered Best of Smackdown 10th Anniversary and The Twisted Disturbed Life of Kane. Just got the Kane dvd because it was cheap en to get free shipping. Any ratings on the Kane dvd? And on the Smackdown dvd is a match between Rey and Eddie but it's from September 05 is that any good?

Actually is the Mysterio/Eddie match that gets so much love on any dvd?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The only singles matches in WWE between Rey and Eddie not yet commercially released are November 2002 and January 2005.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

No matter how many times I've seen them work together. I'll never get sick of Eddie/Rey matches.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Eddie/Rey is always a treat to watch. Unless its their WM match. That needs the Benoit treatment by WWE.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Brye said:


> Does anyone know if WWE generally records their houseshow events? If so I think it'd be really cool if they made a DVD and dubbed it as "WWE Live: Hidden Gems" or something like that. I know houseshow matches don't always have the same intensity that TV ones do but I've seen some pretty good ones online and live. I think it'd be something fun to get.


I don't think they do. I would imagine that they would have released some stuff that they've done over the years if they had the footage. I know the crowds can be insane when they go over seas so if they did record the shows I would think they would have used the footage by now. I mean a rare Rey Mysterio match when WWE was doing a show in Mexico would be a really cool addition to one of his DVD sets. Or the Jericho/Rock matches that they had in Japan and Hawaii. Jericho said in his book those were two of his best matches ever. 

They should start recording them because you never really know when something amazing or special can happen. I can't imagine it would cost that much for them to get two camera to record a show in case something awesome happens.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Btw is the june 05 match between the two on the Biggest Little Man dvd, if so that's the first thing to watch/do tomorrow.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

What was up with Rey/Eddie at Mania? I haven't seen it since watching it live but I remember it being quite good. Judgment Day was my favourite of a series of matches that I think could have been better. Didn't really like GAB or Summerslam.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Mania match is just... bad. They don't seem to click, Eddie looks "off" the entire time, and Rey keeps fucking with his mask which might seem like a small thing but it really does fuck with the flow of the match too. They had a WAY better match days later at a house show that someone was nice enough to record .

And their GAB match is probably my absolute favourite of the series, even though I consider their SD match (non cage) to be the best.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't think any of my favourite matches are ones that I'd classify as the 'best'. I find that odd, you'd expect at least one of them to be classed as the best in your own opinion.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

KingCal said:


> The Mania match is just... bad. They don't seem to click, Eddie looks "off" the entire time, and Rey keeps fucking with his mask which might seem like a small thing but it really does fuck with the flow of the match too. They had a WAY better match days later at a house show that someone was nice enough to record .
> 
> And their GAB match is probably my absolute favourite of the series, even though I consider their SD match (non cage) to be the best.


Oh god I remember the mask thing now, that was beyond annoying. Speaking of Eddie looking "off".. ONE NIGHT STAND 2005.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Don't remember his match at ONS. Was it against Benoit? Not seen any of the ONS shows (05 and 06) since they aired, outside of the epic tag match from 2006. Thought the rest of the shows sucked.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I watched eddie/Benoit from the original ONS earlier in the year and I thought it was okay. The "chemistry" Eddie/ and Benoit have together is overrated to me anyway, they work well together but I generally chalk that down to them two being fucking awesome rather than them having superb chemistry. Rey's a much better opponent for Eddie and Regal and Finlay are much better opponent's for Benoit.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> Regal and Finlay are much better opponent's for Benoit.


:agree: Judgment Day and No Mery 2006.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

I remember the match being poor. Eddie just didn't look interested. 2005 Eddie Guerrero was amazing though to be fair.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> I watched eddie/Benoit from the original ONS earlier in the year and I thought it was okay. The "chemistry" Eddie/ and Benoit have together is overrated to me anyway, they work well together but I generally chalk that down to them two being fucking awesome rather than them having superb chemistry. Rey's a much better opponent for Eddie and Regal and Finlay are much better opponent's for Benoit.


I can agree with this statement. Kind of feel the same way about Regal and Finlay together. I also believe Dean Malenko had better chemistry with Eddie and Rey than with Benoit.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Eddie looked beyond pissed off at ONS '05.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

^Was bizarre.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> I watched eddie/Benoit from the original ONS earlier in the year and I thought it was okay. The "chemistry" Eddie/ and Benoit have together is overrated to me anyway, they work well together but I generally chalk that down to them two being fucking awesome rather than them having superb chemistry. Rey's a much better opponent for Eddie and Regal and Finlay are much better opponent's for Benoit.


I didn't think that match was very good at all and i'm a huge fan of both. There best match was at the BoSJ '96, or maybe it was '95.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I just watched Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio on Smackdown before Survivor Series 2002. All I have to say is, this was a great match. Couldn't expect less from Eddie and Rey. Every time they faced each other, you're guaranteed something great, and this match was no different. This shows how much Smackdown was on a roll in 2002.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The 4 Horseman DVD is really underrated, very enjoyable watch imho.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i like that part where arn anderson spinebusts people

like a boss


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

redeadening said:


> i like that part where arn anderson spinebusts people
> 
> like a boss


That, and he's in kayfabe throughout the entire DVD!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fatal Four Way 2010

Drew McIntyre vs Kofi Kingston - ****1/2*
Maryse vs Alicia Fox vs Gail Kim vs Eve - **1/2*
Chris Jericho vs Evan Bourne - ******
Jack Swagger vs CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio vs Big Show - ****1/2*
The Miz vs R-Truth - **3/4*
The Hart Dynasty vs The Usos - ***1/2*
Sheamus vs Randy Orton vs Edge vs John Cena - ****1/4*

Not as bad as you'd think the show would be, imo.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Brye said:


> Fatal Four Way 2010
> 
> Drew McIntyre vs Kofi Kingston - ****1/2*
> Maryse vs Alicia Fox vs Gail Kim vs Eve - **1/2*
> ...


Evan Bourne vs. Chris Jericho - ***1/2
Rey Mysterio vs. Big Show vs. CM Punk vs. Jack Swagger - **3/4
Sheamus vs. Randy Orton vs. Edge vs. John Cena - **1/2
Kofi Kingston vs. Drew McIntyre - **1/2
The Miz vs. R-Truth - **1/2
The Hart Dynasty vs. The Uso’s - *3/4
Alicia Fox vs. Maryse vs. Eve vs. Gail Kim - *1/2

I didn't enjoy it much although everything on the card was solid. Didn't really like the 4 way matches but Bourne/Jericho was good.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Saw the Horsemen dvd last year and thought it was really good.
Lmao during Paul Roma's interview.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I didn't think that match was very good at all and i'm a huge fan of both. There best match was at the BoSJ '96, or maybe it was '95.


It was from 96 and I agree. Haven't seen a match b/w the two that's even close to being as good as that.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Benoit was furious at Eddie after the match because Eddie was "sleepwalking" in the match and Benoit wanted to do something really special.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I hope that one day the business has guys who take it seriously as Benoit and Eddie. Those two made you KNOW that as soon as they walked through the curtain, someone was gonna get their fucking ass whipped, especially Benoit.

I hope even more that if anyone ever comes along who takes it as seriously as those two, doesn't turn out like them in the end..


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I hope that one day the business has guys who take it seriously as Benoit and Eddie. Those two made you KNOW that as soon as they walked through the curtain, someone was gonna get their fucking ass whipped, especially Benoit.


Daniel Bryan, Sheamus and Drew McIntyre would be happy to oblige if given the opportunity to do so.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

I for one loved Rey vs Eddie at WM21, and preferred it to a lot of their later matches.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Wrestlemania 27*
The Undertaker vs. Triple H - ****
Edge vs. Alberto Del Rio - ***1/2
Randy Orton vs. CM Punk - ***1/2
Rey Mysterio vs. Cody Rhodes - ***1/2
The Miz vs. John Cena – **
The Corre vs. Big Show/Kane/Kofi Kingston/Santino Marella – ¾*
Jerry Lawler vs. Michael Cole – ¼*
Trish Stratus/Snooki/John Morrison vs. LayCool/Dolph Ziggler – ¼*

Just re watched this and most of my ratings stayed the same except I dropped Triple H/Taker from ****1/2 to ****. Great match but some parts didn't seem right and I still think that Triple H should have passed out at the end. The rest of the show was decent, not the best Wrestlemania but far from the worst. The opening was much better than I was expecting and really enjoyable for the time it was given.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Clique said:


> Daniel Bryan, Sheamus and Drew McIntyre would be happy to oblige if given the opportunity to do so.


Danielson is too wacky to ever be in the same category of personality as Benoit & Eddie. I'd honestly say the only one who COULD give off that vibe is Davey Richards, but he's too busy artificially playing to the crowd and pretending to be a wolf in the middle of matches. Joe has the potential as well, but all you need to know is that he's in TNA. That brings any hope of him being in the Benoit & Eddie category to a screeching halt.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Details for Bret/Shawn DVD/BD

Disc 1 (Interviews)
WWE Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart DVD
San Antonio vs. Calgary

The Rockers vs. The Hart Foundation

Heartbreak Kid vs.The Hit Man

Intercontinental Champion vs. WWE Champion

Showstopper vs. Excellence of Execution

Progressive vs. Traditional

Fantasy vs. Reality

Respect vs. Trust

Redemption vs. Reconciliation

Hope vs. Peace

Disc 2
WWE Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart DVD
The Rockers vs. The Hart Foundation
Madison Square Garden – 25th November, 1989

Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels
Wrestling Challenge – 10th February, 1990

The Rockers vs. The Hart Foundation
Tokyo Dome – 30th March, 1991

Ladder Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship
Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels
Portland, Oregon– 21st July, 1992

Intercontinental Championship Match
Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels
Syracuse, New York– 29th April, 1992

WWE Championship Match
Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels
Survivor Series – 25th November, 1992

Steel Cage Match
Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels
Utica, New York – 1st December, 1993

Disc 3
WWE Shawn Michaels Bret Hart
Iron Man Match for the WWE Championship
Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels
WrestleMania 12 – 31st March, 1996

WWE Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony
Bret Hart’s Induction
Chicago, Illinois – 1st April, 2006

Bret Hart Returns to Raw
Raw – 4th January, 2010

WWE Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony
Shawn Michaels’ Induction
Atlanta, Georgia – 2nd April, 2011

Blu-ray Exclusives

Vince McMahon Interviews Shawn Michaels & Bret Hart
Raw – 3rd February, 1997

Bret Hart Promo In Ring
Raw – 12th May, 1997

Hart Foundation Promo In Ring
Raw – 19th May, 1997

WWE Championship Match
Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels
Survivor Series – 9th November , 1997

Interview Pieces:

The First WWE Ladder Match

SummerSlam 1992

Winning the WWE Championship for the First Time

Bret’s WCW Regrets

Cameras Rolling Between Takes


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

That set looks pretty interesting, especially with the additions of a Tokyo Dome match and the Steel Cage one, but since I already have half the matches on DVD, I'll be passing.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The set looks alright but the cover on Silvervision.co.uk is God awful, hopefully it changes to something a bit better.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Just got done watching several promos and matches of Edge & Christian around 2000 - 2001. Didn't realize how awesome they were as a tag team until looking back on how much charisma and coolness they had in each promo. Not to mention they put on some awesome matches in there day. The personality of there tag team were awesome and just had so much charisma and positive energy when shooting all the promos. To me, they were everything you want in a tag team from the period of time they were together and it showed how talented these guys were and you knew both would be doing great work as singles competitors also. Seems like both of them were having more fun than they ever did in there careers. This brings up the two questions I have regarding them and that's.......

1) Where do they rank in all time great tag teams? Although there run wasn't long compared to the other great tag teams I think while it lasted it had to be up there with the best of all time considering they were the total package.

2) Will they ever make an Edge and Christian dvd? Not sure if this is a realistic option or not but I would be all over it if they did. Great matches, promos and would be very interesting to hear Edge and Christian look back on it especially now that Edge is retired and could look on how important it was for giving his career a kickstart.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Why is the Ironman match on the normal DVD but not the Survivor Series match, which you know, *Made the entire rivalry matter?* There is really no point to this DVD without that match.

The Ironman match is fucking trash as well.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Iron Man on ANOTHER fucking DVD set? I'm surprised they didn't throw in Edge/Hogan vs Billy & Chuck for shits and giggles too...

Won't be buying the set since they never had a good match together anyway. I'll just download the doc. Plus I already own all those matches and more on a Bret vs Shawn comp I got a while back.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Danielson is too wacky to ever be in the same category of personality as Benoit & Eddie. I'd honestly say the only one who COULD give off that vibe is Davey Richards, but he's too busy artificially playing to the crowd and pretending to be a wolf in the middle of matches. Joe has the potential as well, but all you need to know is that he's in TNA. That brings any hope of him being in the Benoit & Eddie category to a screeching halt.


If anything, danielson reminds me of Eddie in that respect. I loved Eddie, god knows i do, but the main reason i did was how goofy he was. He was seriously funny. Benoit, that guy? He was an ass kicking animal, but eddie was never like that. He just guaranteed a great match.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Discs 2 & 3 are easy rentals to upload some new matches.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

But do you guys have any ratings on the 10th anniversary best of Smackdown and the Kane dvd?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

If anyone here hasn't read the WWE releases thread already, Masters got the boot.

Had a hell of a run on Superstars in 2010 and had a couple of great matches with Mcintyre this year. Such a waste of great in ring talent.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

I never understood the deal with masters he had the look and build of a superstar and half decent in ring talent but the WWE never did anything with him Not his first run or now. Bizarre


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I didn't see a whole lot of it but Masters was fucking great on Superstars last year. I was literally blown away how good he was because he frankly was pretty much shit his first run with the company.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm watching Shane O'Mac vs Eric Bischoff at Summerslam 2003, and seeing Austin come walking out like a total badass while Bischoff and Coach are double-teaming Shane is awesome. It also made me realise that I don't think I've ever seen the entire Summerslam 2003 PPV.

I never get tired of seeing Stone Cold walk out like the baddest motherfucker on the planet. As soon as the glass smashes, you just know shit is going to get real.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

He sadly breached the wellness program twice during his first run and has been viewed as a risk superstar I believe ever since.

I honestly think 'half decent in ring skill' is really underating him, especially his 2010 run and beyond. One of the better sellers in wrestling at present and really knew how to make himself look like a massive underdog despite his build. Really should have been a solid midcard act on Smackdown at least, not everyone has to be a World Champion.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

redeadening said:


> If anything, danielson reminds me of Eddie in that respect. I loved Eddie, god knows i do, but the main reason i did was how goofy he was. He was seriously funny. Benoit, that guy? He was an ass kicking animal, but eddie was never like that. He just guaranteed a great match.


Danielson will never be able to pull off Black Tiger, which is what Eddie channeled as a hell after working in New Japan.



-ANDY- said:


> I never understood the deal with masters he had the look and build of a superstar and half decent in ring talent but the WWE never did anything with him Not his first run or now. Bizarre


He was pushed too hard before he was ready, which hurt him in WWE's eyes considering they're usually VERY patient with physique guys. When he came back improved, he had wellness failures against him without the marketablity of Jeff Hardy or Randy Orton.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Masters getting released is so fucking terrible.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

KingCal said:


> Iron Man on ANOTHER fucking DVD set? I'm surprised they didn't throw in Edge/Hogan vs Billy & Chuck for shits and giggles too...


Those two clowns (Billy and Chuck) probably end up with more royalties from Dvd's than people like Jericho or actually, come to think of it than most of the roster ever. What the fuck is the obsession with that match? To check if people's next chapter button on their remotes are working?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The funny thing is i've never seen that match on any DVD. I don't even think i've seen it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I watched it when it happened. So like, 8 years ago or something?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

chris masters was released

everyone in this thread is now on suicide watch


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've already cut my wrists, I suspect i'll completely bleed out 1/2way through Smackdown tonight.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

McQueen, I've also never seen the Edge/Hogan vs. Billy & Chuck match. But, because I'm quite bored at the moment, I decided to find all the dvds it's on:

Hulk Hogan's Unreleased Collector's Series
The Best of Smackdown 10th Anniversary
Edge: A Decade of Decadence
Hulk Hogan: The Ultimate Anthology
Vengeance 2002 (an extra)

So yeah, a bit overdone.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Chris Masters got released? 0_o


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

redeadening said:


> chris masters was released
> 
> everyone in this thread is now on suicide watch


:lmao

Not felt this bad since I watched Angle vs Hardy No Surrender. I so badly wanted to surrender...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

he's released i know but i thought his match vs swagger was good


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

First time I was impressed with Chris Masters was his feud and stellar match he had with Shawn Michaels at Unforgiven 2005. That is probably the match of his career.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

would puts his 2 matches vs Mcintyre from Superstars over the HBK match. Perhaps the most impressed I've ever been in how a guy went from shit to one of the guys I looked forward to watching every week in just over 3 years. Wherever he went after his first release from the company helped him tremendously as a professional wrestler.

To think if we had this Masters with the 2005 character and entrance, could have been quite something.

Anyways if I can find a working link I'll try and watch Lawler vs Race from 1977 today. Hopefully one more match that will show people Jerry Lawler is far more than the horny commentator with a Charlie Sheen libido.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh, he has definitely become a better worker since 2005 and he's likely worked quite a few better matches than the Michaels match especially if you consider his individual performances in 2010. It's just the Michaels match is what stands out when I think of Chris Masters' career.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

You know, I don't think I've seen Masters/HBK since it happened. Might have to give it a watch now. 

:lmao at Maria asking him before the match while he's called the masturbate.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Jack Swagger vs Chris Masters - Superstars 04.08.2011*
_Well at least Masters got to go out on a great match. I actually thought this was one of Master's best ever performances in this one. His selling is off the charts and he looks great on offense too. Early segment with Masters playing the power game to dominate made him look great. Before too long though you're just waiting for Swagger to hit the transition spot and start working over a body part that Masters can sell the fuck out of it and eventually it does come. Swagger's getting to the point where he's a real turn off for me. He's good in the ring and everything but I literally have no desire to watch him unless he's in there with someone like Masters who can hold my attention. Masters' teased comebacks were great too. The poor guy has one of the best solo performances of any WWE worker in 2011 and gets released by the end of the week. Incredible._

****1/4*

*Daniel Bryan vs Tyson Kidd - Smackdown 05.08.2011*
_So wanted this match earlier in the year after the Superstars tag at the start of the year when they seemed to tease it but it never happened so I was super excited when I got it here. Thankfully Kidd got a lot of offence in for a Superstars guy which meant you could have a proper FIP segment for Danielson which made the match. Danielson looked incredible btw. The top rope dropkick that he hit in this match looked insane and he set the leg work up really well by going for it after the dive. Normally I'm impartial to Cole and Booker on commentary and sometimes I enjoy their banter but when they do nothing but talk nonsense during matches like this and literally don't talk about the match at all it's so annoying. I don't think they mentioned Kidd once bar when Booker said something about him having big shoes to fill. Barrett being on commentary didn't help as they had to talk to him too but jesus christ at least call the match in between. Poor Josh tries to focus on the match every now and again but Cole and Booker are having none of it. How Danielson is able to get over with Cole and Booker calling his matches I'll never know. Cole literally just buries him all the time and not in the way that Lawler would talk shit about Bret all the time but he's just burying him like he does the divas and then you have Booker making him sound like a dork calling D.Bryan the superhero. Why oh why they have these 2 on commentary when you have Scott Stanford doing Superstars I'll never know. Match is awesome anyway despite the retarded commentary and I love the way they're adding more submissions for Danielson to win with. Just need to tell Booker what they're called now. Fucking anaconda. Right up there with the 4 way and Rey/Cena for WWE TV MOTY._

****1/2*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Shocking - match of your career with HBK.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Wow. Why the hell didn't I watch Masters/HBK for the WWF/E Poll I did last year? Guess I didn't really want to watch anything from the guy in his first run with the company lol. Some great back work by Masters, and some nice counters into the Masterlock too, and Shawn never actually escaping was nice too, as tbh I wouldn't have bought HBK escaping the hold given his size. Shawn is great as usual, and its nice to see him sell the back the majority of the time too, as he tends to stop selling completely during finishing stretches more often than not lol. Also, even though Masters wasn't anything like he would be when he came back, he was still bumping around pretty awesomely and looked more comfortable in this match than any other I can think of from his first run. I guess being in the ring with HBK really DOES make you do your best lol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Speak of escaping holds, I thought Sheamus escaping Khali's headcrusher on Smackdown was really poorly done. I was actually hoping Khali would put him out (even though that wouldn't make sense given Sheamus is taking on Henry in a week and Khali's just kinda around). Rest of the match was actually watchable though.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I've yet to watch the matches on SD; the version I downloaded was fucked up (out of sync, skipping bits, pausing the video while sound was still going etc). For some reason though Khali/Sheamus actually kinda interests me.

McQueen, its nice to see you giving some love to the ginger community btw. First Sheamus and now Backlund?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck you, I was one of the original Backlundites. And Sheamus is easily my favorite guy in WWE right now who hasn't come off the American Indy scene, always dug the guy to be honest. I actually thought Sheamus/Khali was pretty good until the Hogan-esque submission escape spot.

I didn't bother to watch the ME of Smackdown though. R-Truth & Morrison is too much awfulness to bear.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Backlund is strawberry blonde dammit .


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I hear that Vince wanted BOB to dye his hair purple or something once. Guess Vince doesn't like us gingers either. I mean, he made Undertaker dye his hair black all those years, and he almost ruined Vader completely... ginger hating bastard! I'm gonna totally bring this up at the next meeting... .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If I lived an hour away in Princeton Minnesota i'd get Bob Backlund detailed on my car.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

So I'm still making my way through the Summerslam Anthologies...

I like how the match quality for the most part improves each year. SS 2000 was head and shoulders above 1999, 2001 was better and then I think 2002 was the peak. Awesome show from start to finish.

2003 had some stellar moments, I think I preferred Angle/Lesnar from this show above their Wrestlemania effort. The elimination chamber was a disappointment though; if there was ever a perfect time for Goldberg to win the strap it was here. Triple H was working injured and it seemed most of the crowd was finally behind him on this night. By the time he won it at Unforgiven a month later, I think the moment had passed and people didn't care as much. 

However, the spear on Jericho through the plexi-grass was just crazy, and the moment when it comes down to Goldberg an Trips, and Goldberg bashes in the glass to get to him is hilarious.

Summerslam 2004 was one of the strangest events I've ever seen. The crowd was FLAT throughout the whole thing and it made for a long night. They booed Edge even though he was the hometown boy; they cheered for Orton over Benoit despite Benoit being the champion and also being Canadian. 

The most surreal part of the show was The Undertaker/JBL match. There were chants of 'Spanish table', 'We Want Bret', and there was a Mexican wave! The fans were doing anything BUT watch the match going on. I felt bad for the guys. I'm pretty sure someone jumped the rail and stood on top of JBL's limo which was set up for the post-match chokeslam for the roof. So it ruined the effect for everyone because I think everyone saw the gimmicked roof.

Anyways, it also felt like most of the matches were kinda half-arsed too. Nobody seemed really into giving their best performance, it was disappointing to see. Surreal show right there.

On to Summerslam 2005 now...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

wwedvdnews.com said:


> The upcoming Stone Cold Steve Austin DVD, in production now at WWE, will be released on *November 29th 2011* to the USA.
> 
> That’s according to Amazon, where a listing for the Stone Cold DVD has now been added. No other information is given and at the moment it is not yet available to pre-order.
> 
> ...


Some really great stuff coming out the last few months of the year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Can't wait for that. (Y)


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I hope we get more sets like the upcoming Austin collection. It sounds pretty epic.

Seeing as the current DVD cover for the upcoming Hart/Michaels DVD has the title "Wrestling Rivalries" at the top, does that mean we'll definitely be getting future releases documenting other feuds? Because I was disappointed that they had potentially scrapped the Rock/Austin DVD. I want a sit-down interview session with those two.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is it wrong my favorite match of Summerslam 2004 was Taker/JBL.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

> The most surreal part of the show was The Undertaker/JBL match. There were chants of 'Spanish table', 'We Want Bret', and there was a Mexican wave! The fans were doing anything BUT watch the match going on. I felt bad for the guys


I feel bad for the paying audience being delivered a boring matchup that they couldn't give half a dogshit about.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Nope, it was an awesome match . As was their Last Ride match, and their SD match in 05 during the Orton/Undertaker feud too. JBL takes THE best big boots ever too. Pretty sure he just lets people kick him in the face as hard as they can .


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

The match wasn't terrible, but it wasn't that good either. I think both men were off their game. But the crowd didn't even give it chance, its like they switched off the moment the bell rang.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I recall Summerslam 2004 being a pretty bad event, the two title matches were the only thing worth watching IMO. That and the bizarro crowd during HHH/Eugene.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

OK so I just got done watching No Way Out 2003 which I would say is decent at best. I found myself enjoying Jericho/Hardy more than the rest of the card. Seems as it was the opener it got me thinking about what some of the best opening matches I've ever seen are. The ones that leap to mind are Eddie/Benoit from Vengeance 03 and Angle/Mysterio from Summerslam 02. So I what are your opinions on my picks and I was wondering if you guys can think of any others that stand out?

Also on another note. Bryan/Kidd TV match of the year so far?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bret/Owen at WM X


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Bryan/Kidd will definitely be TV Match of the Week, but of the year? It's in the running to be sure. 

Weekly WWE Show Round-Up!

WWE Raw 8/1

WWE NXT 8/2

WWE Superstars 8/4

WWE Smackdown 8/5


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Bret/Owen at WM X


Yeh fair shout I don't know how I forgot about that one. Actually enjoyed it more than the HBK/Razor ladder match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

HBK/Undertaker HIAC is the best opener ever. Not actually an opener, but its so awesome it doesn't care .


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

HBK/Undertaker HIAC is the best THING ever.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Bryan vs. Kidd was my easy MotW, though there were some strong tag matches.

I've been going through the Summerslam anthologies as well, finishing 1990 last night. It's been a string of real shit-terrible shows up to this point. One thing I've noticed is how weird Rick Rude is to me, in the sense that he could pull out a great match from awful talents, but I never got into his matches against other great workers.

Loved Dusty's line from '90, "I offered up my innocence to her ... ... ... and she paid me back in scorn".


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I recall Summerslam 2004 being a pretty bad event, the two title matches were the only thing worth watching IMO. That and the bizarro crowd during HHH/Eugene.


i recall taker being insanely pissed at the crowd.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

So apparently that Jerry Lawler commentator wrestled in a hicktown many moons ago....(okay so Memphis may not be a hicktown per se but fuck it I'm not good at these witty intros)


*Jerry Lawler vs Harley Race, NWA Championship, CWA Memphis 12/10/1977*

Match that really doesn't get talked about amongst classic American wrestling but on first watch I'd say this match is right up there with many Flair broadways. Its incredibly physical and sluggish and definitely won't be to the tastes of your WORKRATE~ fans but if you love Jerry Lawler then I can see this being a favourite.

Match reminds me of Reed vs Flair Mid South in the opening stages as Lawler controls Race with a headlock spot and finds new ways to stop Race countering and its all very nice in building support for Lawler and making Race look like he's in for a rough night. Can't say Race does nearly as well in the role as a Dick Murdoch or Ric Flair would have done but he was perfectly fine in trying to work within the headlock and not simply rest for a few minutes.

Race is really strange in this match though. He's got some amazing headbutts which made me cringe at times and he works a few nice failed dropped headbutt spots before he finally connects with one that was a nice attempt at putting over the move. However he's pinballing in overdramatic bumping from the get go and whilst some of his bumps are really good a lot of them look really really stupid and sluggish and it really loses its effect compared to a guy like Murdoch leaving a lot of his bumps towards the end of the match which really puts over the match as a war. Lawler in comparison bumps really nicely for some kneedrops and headbutts but by the end of the match his bumping is much better in looking like he's out of breath and collapsing compared to Race.

Something I've noticed in Lawler matches as well is how he builds up simple spots really well. Here Race has 4 or 5 lovely headbutts to the midseection to stop Lawler's offence and when he goes for it again Lawler finally moves back and boots him in the face. Very simply worked and executed but something I dug a lot.

The ref is really a pile of dogshit for the most part and I loved one fan giving a 'the fuck was that' pose when he really messes up a false pinfall for Lawler. There was also one really awkward spot where Jerry was kneeling on Race's shoulders and the ref refused to count at all for an eternity which was strange as they didn't appear to be teasing that the ref was in anyway biased before this spot.

Still apart from some Race problems on his bumping as well as a part of the finishing run (wasn't as good in giving off the vibe that Lawler was about to win and truthfully came off more like Lawler would never have won on this night as opposed to Race scraping through a match he had no business winning) this is an excellent match in my book made by Lawler's amazing punches, a simple story early on built nicely to the finish with a good crowd and some lovely selling from Lawler between the opening bell and the finish.

*****1/4*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

A-DoubleBaby! said:


> HBK/Undertaker HIAC is the best THING ever.


Not even the best match the company had during 1997. A phenomenal #2 though.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I liked Taker/JBL from Slam. HHH/Eugene is fucking great.

Best WWE PPV openers to me are Hart/Hart WMX, HHH/mankind SummerSlam 97, Rey/Angle SummerSlam 02 and Hardys/MNM RR07.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Christian/Swagger from Backlash '09 is up there, imo.

Been watching some of the WM highlight videos from the end of the shows and they're all fucking awesome, especially XVII. (Y)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

can't wait for that austin dvd


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Does WWE own Lawler's prime work in their library? You'd think they would have produced a 3-disc set for him by now. 

I'm also waiting for them to put together a Bob Backlund set. I know the argument is these guys aren't relevant to current fans but isn't the point of a biography and showcases a legend's matches to inform the people of their legacy and possibly expand the fans knowledge in WWE/sports-entertainment history? If it's a case of Mysterio, Cena and DX are the biggest sellers and they don't want to put effort in legends before 1985 then that's terrible.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

They don't own the memphis/CWA territory footage Lawler worked in for a million 1/2 years, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

What company was he in when he did the Terry Funk "My eye!" angle? Because they put that on _WWE Classics On Demand_ a year ago.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Best PPV openers (off the top of my head):

Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart (Mania X)
Kurt Angle vs. rey Mysterio (Summerslam '02)
Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit (Vengeance '03)
Money in the Bank Ladder Match (Mania 23)
Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship (NWO '09)
Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Backlash '09)
Rey Mysterio vs. Dolph Ziggler (Summerslam '09)
Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler (Rumble '11)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Edge/HBK from RR '05
Both Shelton/Jericho matches from TT '04 and Backlash '05
Daniel Bryan/Miz/Morrison - HIAC '10 (Really fun match)
Christian/Benjamin - TLC '09
Smackdown MITBs from MITB '10 and '11

Just a few I'd like to add that I didn't see anyone else post.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

That Austin dvd sounds phenomenal.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Brye said:


> Edge/HBK from RR '05
> Both Shelton/Jericho matches from TT '04 and Backlash '05
> Daniel Bryan/Miz/Morrison - HIAC '10 (Really fun match)
> Christian/Benjamin - TLC '09
> ...


Tag Team Variation Survivor Series - Survivor Series 1987
Triple H vs. Mankind - Canadian Stampede
Edge & Christian vs. Dudleyz - Royal Rumble 2001
Tajiri vs. Billy Kidman - Backlash 2002


Including WCW

Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman - SuperBrawl II
Rey Mysterio vs. Psychosis - Bash at the Beach 1996
Rey Mysterio vs. Dean Malenko - Halloween Havoc 1996
Ultimo Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio - World War 3 1996
Dean Malenko vs. Ultimo Dragon - Starrcade 1996
Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko - Uncensored 1997
Rey Mysterio vs. Ultimo Dragon - Spring Stampede 1997
Chris Jericho vs. Ultimo Dragon - Bash at the Beach 1997
Lucha 8 man tag - Souled Out 1998
Booker T. matches - SuperBrawl VIII
Booker T. vs. Chris Benoit - Great American Bash 1998
Chris Jericho vs. Raven - Halloween Havoc 1998
Billy Kidman matches - Starrcade 1998
Blitzkrieg vs. Juventud Guerrera - Spring Stampede 1999
Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio vs. Raven & Perry Saturn vs. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko - Slamboree 1999
Cruiserweight Title Shot Ladder Match - Starrcade 2000


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Clique said:


> What company was he in when he did the Terry Funk "My eye!" angle? Because they put that on _WWE Classics On Demand_ a year ago.


Actually now that you mention it I remember watching it somewhere with the WWE 24/7 or something log down the screen. Maybe lawler owns the rights to that only or something? I don't know.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Extreme Rules 2011*
Alberto Del Rio vs. Christian (Ladder Match) - ***3/4
Randy Orton vs. CM Punk (Last Man Standing) - ***1/2
John Cena vs. The Miz vs. John Morrison (Cage Match) - ***1/4
Kofi Kingston vs. Sheamus (Table Match) - ***
Rey Mysterio vs. Cody Rhodes (Falls Count Anywhere) - ***
Big Show/Kane vs. Ezekiel Jackson/Wade Barrett (Lumber Jack Match) - *3/4
Jim Ross/Jerry Lawler vs. Jack Swagger/Michael Cole (Country Whipping Match) – ¾*
Layla vs. Michelle McCool – ¾*

Very good PPV that had 5 good matches that are definitely worth a watch. The Ladder match was my MOTN and thought there were some good spots in it. The last man standing match wasn't as good as the Wrestlemania match between Punk/Orton but wasn't far behind. The same for the Falls Count Anywhere between Rey and Cody. The main event was good but nothing outstanding for a WWE championship match.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Best openers to a PPV:
Royal Rumble 1991: The Rockers vs The Orient Express ******
WrestleMania X: Owen Hart vs Bret Hart *****1/2*
December to Dismember: MNM vs The Hardyz ******
Royal Rumble 2011: Edge vs Dolph Ziggler ******
Money in the Bank 2011: Smackdown MiTB ******


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

2006 + Smackdown + Finlay = AWESOMENESS~

*Finlay vs Chris Benoit, KOTR Qualifier Smackdown 05/05/2006*

17 minutes of intense and gritty wrestling, great selling by both men and a real sense of hate and struggle with every sequence meaning something. 

Finlay's progression from cocky prick to full on psycho asshole (complete with an epic meltdown before commercial) throughout the match is wonderful to watch and the desperation in which he viciously attacks Benoit with stiff headbutts and kicks and punches throughout is glorious. Him gradually pissing off Benoit to the point where he begs in the corner is a great spot and continues the nice structure of the match in building to the finish.

Finish itself is really great: Finlay has demonstrated he has to resort to numerous tactics to gain the advantage and none of them see him keep control for very long so he goes back to his intelligence and finds a way to drill Benoit in the fucking THROAT with a steel chair behind the ref's back before hitting The Irish Curse for the win.

Great match featuring some nice sequences of chain wrestling full of hate and gradually building to Finlay's psycho ass kicking and Benoit's tenacity being too much for Finlay to cope with. Better than every Benoit vs Angle match as well, Finlay was and will always be a top 3 opponent for Benoit.

*****1/4*


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

redeadening said:


> i recall taker being insanely pissed at the crowd.


Not only that, but he looked legit *scary* at the end when he wiped JBL's blood on his chest and did the eye rolling thing. His semi-long hair was all sticking out and crazy too, he looked genuinely psychotic. Freaked me out.

Summerslam 2005 was just super fun from start to finish. Hogan/HBK was loads better than I remembered, and apart from Shawn's hilarious over-selling I thought Hogan worked pretty hard compared to his usual efforts.

Rey/Eddie ladder match was crazy fun as well, although it was a bit awkward seeing Eddie get pissed and try to cover for the fact that Vickie hadn't come out for her planned spot. He was really pissed off.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Austin set sounds awesome. I haven't even purchased his last one yet because I was so disappointed with the match listing. Will probably get it soon though. Currently watching Capitol Punishment. Michael Cole's commentary during Ziggler/Kofi was especially annoying. Between not knowing what the zig zag is and saying it was an IC Title match he bugged me.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Austin's Legacy set is tremendous for discs 1 & 2. Steamboat's career-ending match plus the first HBK match, plus the strap match, plus lots of other goodies during the Hart Foundation feud.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I didn't like that they put a squash match with Eddie Guerrero on it and not one Kurt Angle match or something better. Most of the set is really good and I always love hearing Austin talk about his career. 

For the new set I'm hoping for more Austin matches with Taker, Bret (not just WM13) and Angle.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Austin likely wanted a match with Eddie to be included.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

"This is dire straits....and I'm not talking about the music group"


*Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho & Edge vs Randy Orton, Ric Flair & Batista, RAW 14/06/2004*

Classic Raw tag match, potentially a top 5 Raw tag ever. Early going sees the babyfaces control and work over Evolution until the commercial break.

Batista was actually the second best guy in the match for me, he was really great as the ass kicking machine with some brutal clotheslines to Benoit and Jericho in particular. Loved the spot where he dragged Benoit to his own corner to taunt Jericho & Edge resulting in Jericho running in and booting Batista in the face on the resulting cover. Liked how they protected Batista with the triple teaming. Batista looked like a future star here and his control segment over Benoit was really good..and despite Benoit's great selling Batista was plenty good.

Flair was amazing as the punching bag for the babyface trio. He took some sickening backdrops and chops and did an ungodly (but plenty awesome) amount of Flair drops. Jericho elimination was really well done in keeping the heat on Evolution with Orton hitting the RKO behind the ref's back. The RKO was really put over as the biggest move in the company during this match with the Edge elimination as well and Orton was booked incredibly well as this future star who soon enough would be better than everyone in the match. 

Benoit eliminating Flair was nicely done as a desperation spot and the final exchange between Benoit and Orton was really great in preparation for their Summerslam match. Left with the impression that had Orton hit the RKO Benoit was done and really put over Benoit as the better man with the Sharpshooter submission picking up the win after Orton nicely countered the crossface. HHH facepalming on the mat in disbelief at Benoit surviving the odds again put over the finish really nicely.

******


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

evolution. say what you want about them, but those bastards knew how to tag wrestle


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

They were an awesome group as far as I was concerned. Had their own individual feuds, elevated the IC Title to renewed heights, managed to get 2 youngsters over and in the process create a legitimate draw (Batista) and gave fresh life to HHH and Flair and had some great feuds with Benoit, Golderg, HBK and many others.

Best Stable in the 2000-2011 era by a landslide.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah I dug Evolution, even the break-up brought out some great matches.


Took another dip into the classic SummerSlam Vault! SummerSlam 1998 Review...


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Evolution was an awesome faction all around from top to bottom. A lot of people might not like HHH during that period because his reign was so lengthy and it might of gotten stale to some but I digged it and thought it was HHH's best run of his career. Perhaps not match wise but just overall charisma and the promos he cut during that span, He was the perfect leader for the perfect group at the time. Evolution was the coolest thing in Wrestling since NWO and even perhaps cooler because Evolution stayed a strong pact while NWO totally went into a war storyline with WCW and began gaining way too much assets to there group. I wish they would create a group similar to Evolution today. Not neccessarily a ripoff of Evolution but just something to get a few young talent's career kick started a bit quicker. It would be difficult to fill in the impact that HHH and Ric Flair had on Orton and Batista's lifes and career so I'm not sure it would work but it would be awesome if it did.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Loved Evolution, but HHH during that time bored me to tears. Not only was he not making anything he was saying on the mic interesting in the least, but he couldn't entertain me much in the ring at all, and I think that is what I loved about 2000 HHH, he was amazing in the ring. Of course, the other reason is in 2000, HHH wasn't the sole star of Raw, Rock was the bigger star and bigger part of the show, so HHH supporting him and being his arch-nemesis worked out pretty damn well and kept the flow of the show entertaining... oh and also he was still great in the ring. In 2003, he was absolutely terrible, and the show just seemed to revolve around him, which didn't help things either. In 2004, he was better than he was in 2003, though that's not saying much, and Benoit was there to share the spotlight so it wasn't completely HHH's show anymore, so he was more bearable in that respect (although he still was the biggest star on the show, and besides Taker the biggest star in WWE after Lesnar left). In 2005, while I didn't care much for him during the first half of the year, but it was better than 2003-2004, but I did begin to like him again when he returned and was on his own as a heel in 2006... of course, Evolution was dead at that point, go figure 

But yeah, I did love Evolution and how it elevated two young guys to superstardom, one became the biggest star in the company for most of 2005, and one is one of the biggest currently in WWE. As far as it being the best stable in WWE from 2000-2011, there's not really much competition. It's a fair call, though I'd put Nexus above them, just because of their impact on the business. The first two months were more impactful than anything Evolution did, however after that they started slipping, and after Survivor Series they crashed to rock bottom and below.

Of course the other problem with Nexus is it didn't end up making new stars. I mean, let's run down the original Nexus:

Wade Barrett- He should have been made a star from this angle for the rest of his career, but instead he's been poorly booked and degraded to wrestling on superstars and dark matches.

Daniel Bryan- He was only there for a week, but it still counts. He hasn't had much success yet, but he does have MITB, so we'll see where that goes. However any success he has was definitely not due to his involvement in Nexus.

David Otunga- He's one half of the tag team champions... woo. Too bad no one gives a fuck about them, despite WWE trying desperately to push him during the Nexus angle.

Skip- Showed some promise at Summerslam last year, and it seemed like he would be the monster of the group... but he got injured.

Tarver- Got injured and it seemed like WWE was trying to do something cool with him by having him randomly appear backstage... but sadly nothing came out of it, and he was released. What a waste of talent tbh.

Darren Young- The "missing" link... is that what he was called or something? I barely remember this guy. When was the last time he appeared on TV?

Slater- Was tag champs with Gabriel, twice, for a while, and I guess he's been one of the more successful in the group along with Gabriel, but that really isn't saying much.

Gabriel- See Slater.

Then they added McGuilicuty, Husky, and Mason, all of which are people nobody gave a fuck about. Then there's Punk... but his success came when he cut ties with Nexus... whaddayano?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> It's a fair call, though I'd put Nexus above them, *just because of their impact on the business.* The first two months were more impactful than anything Evolution did, however after that they started slipping, and after Survivor Series they crashed to rock bottom and below.


What impact? Their first night was a total holy shit moment. After that? Nothing. You even go on to say as much yourself.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> What impact? Their first night was a total holy shit moment. After that? Nothing. You even go on to say as much yourself.


For the first two months they were the most dominant thing seen in wrestling since the NWO... many even drew comparisons to the NWO. That continued for two months, and then like I said, they just dropped.... and after Survivor Series, it's hard to believe they were once even half as great as they were.

They weren't on top long, but for when they were, the show revolved around them, and may I say, what a great summer it was.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Nexus gave us an awesome seven on seven elimination tag at SummerSlam last year so I have no complaints.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Nexus>Evolution


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Best of Rick Rude - 2 or 3 Disc Set
Best of Vader 2 or 3 Disc Set

Those need to be released. Both very underrated talents, official DVD sets would be interesting.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WrestleMania 22

Carlito/Masters vs Big Show/Kane - **1/2
MITB II - ***3/4
JBL vs Chris Benoit - ***
Edge vs Mick Foley - ****1/4
Boogeyman vs Booker T - DUD
Mickie James vs Trish Stratus - ***
Undertaker vs Mark Henry - **1/2
Shawn Michaels vs Vince McMahon - ****1/4
Rey Mysterio vs Kurt Angle vs Randy Orton - ***1/2
Candice vs Torrie - DUD
Triple H vs John Cena - ***1/2

I love this show and there's something about it that the more recent WMs doesn't seem to have. I don't know if it was the gimmick matches or everything seeming more serious but it has much more of a WM feel than I felt the last few years have had. JR on commentary was outstanding, especially during HBK/Vince. He does a real good job during HHH/Cena too. Overall probably my favorite PPV of all time.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Haven't seen Wrestlemania 22 for a few years but I have seen it a fair few times and loved it. Vince/HBK was actually very good and the Triple Threat match was great for the time it was given. Edge/Foley is brilliant and would probably be my MOTN but would have to re watch the whole show to confirm that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I wish they had cut out Boogey/Booker or something and added it to Orton/Rey/Angle.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Carlito/Masters vs Big Show/Kane - **3/4
MITB II - ***3/4
JBL vs Chris Benoit - ***
Edge vs Mick Foley - ****1/4
Boogeyman vs Booker T - DUD
Mickie James vs Trish Stratus - ***1/4
Undertaker vs Mark Henry - *3/4
Shawn Michaels vs Vince McMahon - **1/4 (Very overrated imo. Shawn ain't perfect with classics WM matches, and this proves it)
Rey Mysterio vs Kurt Angle vs Randy Orton - ***1/4
Candice vs Torrie - DUD
Triple H vs John Cena - ***1/4

Overall it was a solid all around show. Edge/Foley stole the show, the two title matches were decent enough, and HBK/Vince was about as good as you were going to get. I'll be honest, sometimes I feel people just give HBK matches more than they deserve at WM, especially when I see HBK/Vince getting ****1/4... I mean I can understand *** max, and I know it's just an opinion, but at the same time if someone like... HHH for example, had that same exact match with Vince, at least as far as atmosphere and fun level goes, it wouldn't get anywhere near the amount of credit HBK/Vince does.

Personally, I think Vince's matches with his son Shane at WM17 and against Hulk Hogan at WM19 were far superior to his match with HBK at WM22, and I like HBK a hell of a lot more than those two.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Wrestlemania 22

Carlito/Masters vs Big Show/Kane - **3/4
MITB II - ***3/4
JBL vs Chris Benoit - ***
Edge vs Mick Foley - ****1/4
Boogeyman vs Booker T *
Mickie James vs Trish Stratus ***3/4
Undertaker vs Mark Henry **1/2
Shawn Michaels vs Vince McMahon **** 
Rey Mysterio vs Kurt Angle vs Randy Orton ***1/2
Candice Michelle vs Torrie Wilson *
Triple H vs John Cena ****

I thought that this was a pretty good Wrestlemania and an underrated one. Money in the Bank II wasn't as good as the first one but it still had some awesome spots. Edge and Foley stole the show, Mickie James vs. Trish Stratus was a great divas match and probably the last great divas Wrestlemania match. Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon was great, so many great moments such as J.R's commentary and Shawn Michaels elbow drop on top of the ladder. Vince McMahon flipping the camera off was a nice touch. The triple threat match was really good, just wished it went on for a bit longer. John Cena vs. Triple was a great match with a great atmosphere. Chicago has a reputation for being an awesome crowd and this match proves it. Overall, pretty good Wrestlemania.

On a side note, I can't wait for Money in the Bank 2011 to be realeased on DVD


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Wrestlemania 22*
Carlito/Masters vs Big Show/Kane - ****
MITB II - ***1/2*
JBL vs Chris Benoit - **3/4*
Edge vs Mick Foley - ****1/2*
Boogeyman vs Booker T - *DUD*
Mickie James vs Trish Stratus - ***1/2*
Undertaker vs Mark Henry - ****
Shawn Michaels vs Vince McMahon - ***1/2*
Rey Mysterio vs Kurt Angle vs Randy Orton - ***
Candice Michelle vs Torrie Wilson - *DUD*
Triple H vs John Cena - ****3/4*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

~Hollywood Hogan~ said:


> Best of Rick Rude - 2 or 3 Disc Set
> Best of Vader 2 or 3 Disc Set
> 
> Those need to be released. Both very underrated talents, official DVD sets would be interesting.


While i'm a massive mark for Big Van Vader i'd much rather have a fanmade comp than a WWE produced one, especially since a lot of Vader's high quality stuff was in Japan and they don't own the rights to those matches. Unless of course it was completely a set of Vader's WCW in 1993/94 run.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> For the first two months they were the most dominant thing seen in wrestling since the NWO... many even drew comparisons to the NWO. That continued for two months, and then like I said, they just dropped.... and after Survivor Series, it's hard to believe they were once even half as great as they were.
> 
> They weren't on top long, but for when they were, the show revolved around them, and may I say, what a great summer it was.


Most dominant since the NWO? Alright then...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Most dominant since the NWO? Alright then...


Feel free to "correct" me but, don't say Evolution, since when I wrote that I kept them in mind.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Sure KingCal has a huge Rude and Vader comp, and he's very cheap in pricing for sets of that size. PM him for more info.

Also I have the Wrestlemania 22 WHC triple threat at *. The fact it went 7 minutes or so wasn't the problem (hell the way the match was layed out I thank God it was only 7 minutes) but it probably defined why I hate triple threats and Kurt Angle formula.

Rey Mysterio has been built up as the ultimate underdog vowing to win the World Title in honour of the late Eddie Guerrero (I hated this particular angle, especially some of the ways they dragged Eddie into it) since late November and you could even argue the whole Eddie feud over the summer helped move him up the card in the eyes of the fans. He finally enters into Wrestlemania against the kayfabe best wrestler in the company and a cocky prick who he hates in Orton...and he taps out in like 4 minutes behind the ref's back which not only made his entire build fucking pointless but also screwed over Kurt Angle in the process.

Angle essentially beat the piss out of Orton and Rey throughout and Rey got a cheap quick pin over Orton when the story called for him to beat Orton decisively in a drawn out finishing stretch instead of a quick win with no payoff to the build. Hell they could have even had Angle slowly shift into more of a heel in not being able to put Rey away and had Rey manage to upset Angle but instead they went for the poorest way to get Rey over, essentially protected Angle to insane high degrees, nullified Orton as any credible contender and in the process had the biggest babyface essentially use a heel tactic of screwing over the Champ by cleanly tapping out before going on to win.

Utter fucking stupidity.

Should have been Angle vs Taker and Rey vs Orton. Rey vs Orton was the perfect face vs heel dynamic in the story and their Smackdown match in early April for the belt demonstrated they were capable of working a great Mania title match. The fact you also had Cena vs HHH, HBK vs McMahon, MITB, Mickie vs Trish as well as a possible Angle vs Taker match would have meant Rey vs Orton could easily have mainevented for Smackdown.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Shawn Michaels vs Vince McMahon - very overrated match 
and i agree with everything *EBboy™* said
the funny thing it was MOTY by PWI.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Brye said:


> WrestleMania 22
> 
> Carlito/Masters vs Big Show/Kane - **1/2
> MITB II - ***3/4
> ...


The roster is STACKED. JBL and Benoit are in a filler match, Booker is too. That's what this WrestleMania has that ones after it don't, star power.

Carlito/Masters vs Big Show/Kane - *1/2
MITB II - ***3/4
JBL vs Chris Benoit - **3/4
Edge vs Mick Foley - ****1/2
Boogeyman vs Booker T - DUD
Mickie James vs Trish Stratus - ***
Undertaker vs Mark Henry - **1/4
Shawn Michaels vs Vince McMahon - ***1/2
Rey Mysterio vs Kurt Angle vs Randy Orton - ***3/4
Candice vs Torrie - DUD
Triple H vs John Cena - ***1/2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

robertdeniro said:


> Shawn Michaels vs Vince McMahon - very overrated match
> and i agree with everything *EBboy™* said
> the funny thing it was MOTY by PWI.


shawn couldve pulled his pants in the middle of the ring and taken a shit, and it still wouldve won PWI match of the year

and it would still be better than Nash vs Shawn


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

redeadening said:


> shawn couldve pulled his pants in the middle of the ring and taken a shit, and it still wouldve won PWI match of the year
> 
> and it would still be better than Nash vs Shawn


:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Just found the WWF Royal Rumble 2000 DVD at a used game store. (Love finding these WWF DVDs with no blurs, no music changes, no edits. Added to my collection of Summerslam 99 and Summerslam 2001) I'll just give a little recap with a rating out of 5.

*Tazz vs. Kurt Angle:* Tazz's debut was really exciting and the crowd loved it. Kurt Angle was still undefeated at this time _(kayfabe follow-up after match)_. They had a little back and forth action, before Tazz hit a trifecta of suplexes _(Overhead Belly-Belly, T-Bone, Exploder I believe)_, before locking in the Tazzmission, choking Kurt out. Tazz is awarded the winner. Backstage interview with Angle after claiming that chokeholds are illegal, so he is still undefeated. Kurt was really funny being himself. 
*RATING: 2.5*

*New Age Outlaws vs. Acolytes:* Tag Team Title match here with the Outlaws being the Champions coming in. This match was a little boring. Not a whole lot happened, before X-Pac interfered with a spinning kick, and Outlaws steal the win. Nothing memorable about this match, except for Bradshaw's 'Clothesline from Hell' on Billy Gunn, where he sold with a twisting flip. Looked badass. 
*RATING: 2.0*

*Miss Rumble Swimsuit Competition:* As much as I grew to hate this shit after 2001, this was still really entertaining. It wasn't your typical dreadful time filler swimsuit deal. I forgot how hot Miss Kitty was, with her bubble wrap bikini. Luna came out, then refused to take her robe off... Okay? Mae Young comes out, tells Lawler she wants to show her puppies, and does so. Terrible job trying to edit it out. Hilarious and gross at the same time. 
*RATING: 4.0 for Mae's boobs.*

*Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly:* Intercontinental Title match, stemming from Chyna and Jericho co-holding the Intercontinental Title. Hardcore Holly really wasn't bad, and I sadly admit that he was one of my more favored wrestlers during this time. Not the most exciting match, but it wasn't bad. Only about ten minutes long, ending with Chyna drilling Holly with a chair, locking in the Liontamer. Jericho comes back in the ring, hits a bulldog and Lionsault on Chyna, and he's the Undisputed IC Champion. Crowd popped big for this. 
*RATING: 3.14*

*The Hardy Boyz vs. The Dudley Boyz:* Boyz.... Too bad Edge and Christian weren't Boyz. First ever tag team table's match. Maybe it's just me, but I thought the match was boring. Matt did a leg drop / splash onto D'Von through a table. Matt tried leaping onto Bubba through a table, but Bubba moved. Matt comes crashing down, and Jeff flips over the top rope. Bubba moves again and Jeff goes through a table. That part was really funny. Ending comes when Jeff hits the Swanton off of the entrance, onto Bubba through a table. Hardyz win. Yay. 
*RATING: 2.75*

*Triple H vs. Cactus Jack:* I remember this angle being so intense, and Triple H playing a perfect heel. Such a terrible person. Foley takes the mask off and Cactus is back, and we have a street fight for the WWF Championship. This match was just like I remembered, good brawling, solid action, great hardcore spots. Middle of the match, action is picking up. Triple H has a really nasty gash on his leg. Cactus brings out with the 2x4 wrapped in barbed wire, but Triple H hits him with a low blow.. Triple H beat him down with the 2x4, before Cactus gets it back and drills Triple H over the head with it, busting him open.

Cactus eventually gets hand cuffed and beaten with a chair. The top of the chair actually flies off and nearly hits someone in the crowd. Fast forward to Cactus getting free from the handcuffs, dumps the thumbtacks, and gets back body dropped on to them. OUCH. Stephanie is out by this point and good lord, she looked amazing before the boob job. Triple H hits the Pedgiree, but Cactus kicks out. Another Pedigree onto the thumbtacks, and Triple H retains the Title. Close up of Cactus, with 5 thumbtacks in his forehead. Another shot of Stephanie with a demented smile.... That's so hot. 
*RATING: 4.25*

*Royal Rumble Match:* This is probably, in my opinion, one of the worst Rumble matches. There was just a tremendous lack of star power or anyone remotely entertaining. The best part about the whole thing was Kai En Tai running in five different times (Well, just Funaki the last few, after Taka took that nasty bump to the head, being eliminated). Rikishi and Too Cool dancing was funny though. Maybe I hate this match after playing Championship Mode on No Mercy so many times, that I've been through this exact same scenario. Still my favorite wrestling game, but having to re-do Championship Mode fifty times because of the bug burnt me out. Anyway, the final four are The Rock, Kane, Big Show, and X-Pac.... Boring. I love X-Pac by the way. Kane was just a bit stale at the time, and Big Show flat out sucked.

X-Pac starts beating ass. Taking Kane down, then a Bronco Buster on Big Show. Eventually, we are down to The Rock and Big Show, which was lame. Big Show gets eliminated, The Rock wins and everyone is happy. This leads to that damn annoying storyline where Big Show claims he should be the Rumble winner. They have a match, which Rock wins, keeping him in the Mania main event, before Big Show and Foley are added, and ruin it. (Remember, this storyline on No Mercy is the same, except Steven Richards replaces Big Show... Seriously, if they are gonna replace someone, could they not have made it someone relevant like Benoit or Jericho? Richards?) 
*RATING: 1.5 Really disappointing and it was hard to sit through.*

The show as a whole was average. Each match was decent, with Cactus / HHH being pretty damn good. For $10 it was worth the buy, more so since WWF DVDs are rare to come by. I'm just confused why Rikishi (who at this point was relatively new in the WWF) was on the cover. The cover by the way looks so lame. Triple H and Cactus look like hardasses. Rock doing the People's Eyebrow always made him look bugeyed and deformed. Big Show, of course, making a really stupid face. Then random shots of Kane and Terri, from the actual event, that do not blend in with promo pics... Sigh.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cactus Jack/HHH is my favorite HHH match ever, and imo his second best match ever. I have it at a very high ****3/4 (only have one other match at that rating above it). Such an awesome match.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm watching the Greatest Superstars of the 21st Century documentary, and during the segment on Steve Austin they show him sliding down the aisle on an office chair and then crashing into the ring and falling off! When did that happen? 

I imagine it was sometime in 2003 when he was the Sheriff/GM or whatever. Did it happen after RAW had gone off the air one night? One of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> Sure KingCal has a huge Rude and Vader comp, and he's very cheap in pricing for sets of that size. PM him for more info.
> 
> Also I have the Wrestlemania 22 WHC triple threat at *. The fact it went 7 minutes or so wasn't the problem (hell the way the match was layed out I thank God it was only 7 minutes) but it probably defined why I hate triple threats and Kurt Angle formula.
> 
> ...


I blame Eddie for pumping his body to the point of his heart exploding. We'd have gotten Eddie vs. HBK, giving us a ****1/2+ match and the feud of the year, preventing much of the utter shit in 2006 in the process.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Booker T revealed on his Twitter account (BookerT5x) earlier today that WWE is going ahead with a new King of the Ring DVD release, and that he’ll be hosting it.

A King of the Ring themed DVD was first revealed to be under consideration at WWE back in May, when it was included on an in depth survey sent out to fans.

Booker T left the following messages on Twitter:

Yes new project? I’m going to host the king of the ring DVD later this month, you heard from me first. Tell what u think.

Yes I’m going to do it as the greatest king of them all KING BOOKAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

rey tapping out in the WM22 triple threat gave me diabetes

also, King of the ring set sounds cool i guess.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Meh, KOTR set probably won't be that great unless they focus on matches outside of the actual tournaments, and even then there aren't that many matches I would consider to be great. 

Guessing we'll get that certain HIAC match, you know, where Foley does something. I forget. And probably Bret and Austin's winning matches, HHH's too. Oh, and Edge's.

Then they'll probably go way off the deep end and throw in HHH/Undertaker from 2002 and some more crap.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

redeadening said:


> King of the ring set sounds cool i guess.


Let's see they can put:

Coronations: Bret, Owen, Austin (Austin 3:16 speech FTW), Angle, Edge, Booker and Regal. 

Matches:

1993
Perfect/Doink
Bret/Razor
Bret/Perfect
Bret/Bam Bam

1994
Owen/Doink
Owen/Kid
Owen/Razor

1996
Austin/Mero
Austin/Roberts

1997
HHH/Mankind

1998
Rock/Shamrock

2000
Angle/Jericho
Angle/Rikishi

2001
Edge/Rhyno
Christian/Angle
Edge/Angle

2002
Jericho/RVD
Test/Lesnar
RVD/Lesnar

2006
Angle/Orton
Booker/Matt Hardy
Lashley/Finlay
Booker/Lashley

2008
Jericho/Punk
Regal/Punk

2010
Sheamus/Morrison


I really don't want to think about the years Mabel and Mr. Ass won. It would be interesting if they taped and included some of the KOTR tournament matches they had in the 80s.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

HHH vs Taker, KOTR 2002 never happened.


IT NEVER HAPPENED.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I like to think that too. But it did. I watched it. I reviewed it. I slit my wrists after it.

They also have one from the UK PPV the month before or something. Which I remember being just as bad.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

guys, good news. some guy in the TNA section said Kurt vs Sting is a masterpiece of storytelling and better than botchtastic punk vs cena match

And i agree


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> HHH vs Taker, KOTR 2002 never happened.
> 
> 
> IT NEVER HAPPENED.



Let's just remember the WM17 match, SD 10/24/08 match, NWO 09 showdown, and WM27 epic.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> guys, good news. some guy in the TNA section said Kurt vs Sting is a masterpiece of storytelling and better than botchtastic punk vs cena match
> 
> And i agree


Awesome. I should totally check it out. Right after I finish having sex with Mila Kunis of course.



Clique said:


> Let's just remember the WM17 match, SD 10/24/08 match, NWO 09 showdown, and WM27 epic.


Remove the SD match and I agree.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

redeadening said:


> guys, good news. some guy in the TNA section said Kurt vs Sting is a masterpiece of storytelling and better than botchtastic punk vs cena match
> 
> And i agree


Was it 'abv'? That guy is a fucking moron. I remember him defending Angle's finisher kick outs are stupid by saying finishers are overrated in wrestling, said Angle not targeting the ankle is fine because in a legit fight you wouldn't worry about it (ok) and tried to say Hardy botching a swanton and breaking Angle's ribs was brilliant for realism.

Fucking moron.

:lmao :lmao :lmao I bloody knew it!!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I haven't watched a full episode of Impact in a good while. Just haven't been that interested. Last year I did enjoy Flair and Foley's feud and Flair in general in 2010. I also really liked watching the MCMG/Beer Money series. That was a lot of fun to watch with my dad.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

redeadening said:


> guys, good news. some guy in the TNA section said Kurt vs Sting is a masterpiece of storytelling and better than botchtastic punk vs cena match
> 
> And i agree


Did they had a cage match and Angle jumped off the cage?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Angle is one crazy bastard still doing spots off cages at his age and history of injuries. I haven't seen the Jarrett Lockdown match but what he did with Benoit and Anderson was enough already. Angle is one of my top 10 favorites of all time and I don't want to see him crippled over trying to steal the show with crazy stunts.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The only TNA Angle match that I remotely enjoyed was vs. Jarrett at Genesis a few years ago.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

God the Angle Slam became such a joke after a while. It would take three of them and two more off the ropes to put someone away. I can somewhat see the ankle lock situation though. Realistically a submission like that can be so painful that the ankle doesn't necessarily need to be worked on. I mean compare it to an MMA fight (Not that I want to, I hate comparing WWE/MMA) but they tap right away in like a kneebar and shit and usually with little work on the legs. But I agree that it'd be better if he did work on the ankle.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Angle has been pissing me off since NWO 2006


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't think I liked anything I've seen during his TNA run and nothing in his last few months of WWE really impressed me although I loved Taker/Angle and liked the triple threat. I understand the flaws in it, I just really like it still.

During Angles career in WWE I went from liking to hating him so many times.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

STALKER said:


> Did they had a cage match and Angle jumped off the cage?


No, but if it was a cage match the deluded TNA marks would be jerking off right now


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I never stopped liking Angle. In TNA I enjoyed his matches with Joe, Anderson, Christian, Sting (BFG), Abyss and Styles. The guy is just a lot of fun to watch but sometimes scary too with aerial moves.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Clique said:


> I never stopped liking Angle. In TNA I enjoyed his matches with Joe, Anderson, Christian, Sting (BFG), Abyss and Styles. The guy is just a lot of fun to watch but sometimes scary too with aerial moves.


For some reason the Joe matches weren't as good as I hoped for. There was one of them I liked but I can't quite remember which. Angle/Christian was good though, I remember that. Never seen anything of his against Styles or Anderson. Vaguely remember Sting/Angle from BFG.

I remember him having a good match with Jay Lethal once though. Back when Angle was the X Division champ. :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The problem is his matches just have no flow. Very rarely is Angle or his opponent worked over in a control segment, which means there is no selling or even selling of the war in the finishing stretch. They just end up taking turns in hitting normal moves with bigger moves, then back to basic moves before moving into an apparent finishing stretch that came out of nowhere. There is no flow or chance to make either guy look good, it would be easy for a newcomer to be lost in the non stop action but there really is nothing but a pile of moves.

Angle wrestles in a blood fued ender like he would in a qualifying match, he doesn't alter his offence or match structure. He tries to have an epic match no matter what and fails miserably. He refuses to work spots that build to the next spot, if he's heel he won't do simple heel spots to get heat (i.e getting worked over at the start and building to his transition). His formula is just to have his opponent kick out of the Angle slam and escape the Ankle lock, he really is lost in how to hold a crowd together without his spots.

I understand why he's popular but some of his fans really need to open their eyes to his obvious flaws that can affect the enjoyment of many of his matches. Selling to me is the most fundamental aspect of pro wrestling; it lets the audience into the match and the story. Flair begging off and looking hopelessly outmatched got crowds all around the country MOLTEN because he sold to them that the best wrestler in the world on this very night couldn't get the job done. Angle is so concerned about keeping the crowd hot he can't be bothered to work a basic match which progresses, he truly is lost in the basics of how pro wrestling is worked.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> I understand why he's popular but some of his fans really need to open their eyes to his obvious flaws that can affect the enjoyment of many of his matches.


But not everyone's enjoyment is being deterred by Angle's lack of psychology. Just like when Hogan, Cena or Taker throw seling out the window. Sometimes wresting just isn't logically perfect but that doesn't mean it still can't be fun. I know Angle's no Benoit, Finlay, Regal or Bret but he's still one hell of a performer to me. I say just keep watching what you like and enjoy. I feel the same when people criticized Edge and Jeff Hardy too.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I forgot to add onto that, I meant to say they need to accept he isn't to everyone's tastes rather than accept he's flawed. People fly off the handle when others say he may not be the GOAT and its amazing how so many refuse to even accept why some of his formula is a turn off.

I understand why many don't care about his selling or structure, everyone will like what they like. What annoys me more is how a lot of his fans can't accept he may not be perfect, that was more my point rather than simply saying they need to accept he isn't perfect. My fault for not writing the exact sentence out


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Completely agree with what you're saying. Angle's style caters to some people but not to others. I can sit down and in the right mood, love an Angle match but it really is spot after spot with no limb work or anything. It's certainly different than most matches but I still find ways to enjoy it.

The discussions in this thread > The WWE/TNA sections.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

In light of this, who would everyone say is the best ever; taking into account your own person criteria?


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Stone Cold is the best ever to me, taking into account ring work with impact on the business.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

As far as having wrestling ability, a great character, promo skills, charisma, an extensive list of classics, making other wrestlers look good, being a champion, longevity + quality and just being pure entertainment, Ric Flair is the best ever in my mind. 

Undertaker, Steve Austin and Shawn Michaels wouldn't be too far behind with those factors included. But I'm biased and these are my favorite wrestlers too!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Ric Flair is the GOAT for me. Amazing, amazing catalogue of matches, incredible charisma, great mic worker and even today, despite being a crazy old bastard he can still entertain the hell out of me .


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Slick Ric gets my vote.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've gotta go with Shawn Michaels. He constantly impressed me in the ring and on the mic. He could be a great face and a great heel. He could make any wrestler look good and nearly always managed to have good quality matches. I have Austin right behind him but I gotta put HBK ahead.


----------



## the one man zang (Aug 8, 2011)

anyone know where I can find on youtube the entire shane douglas shoot interview>


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm with the majority it seems, as it is definitely Flair for me.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

depends, if we're talking strictly America. Then Flair or Dick Murdoch. Two of the most charismatic workers around, knew how to structure and pace a match, brilliant sellers and guys who knew how to control a crowd. Steamboat, Funk, Lawler, Benoit, Eddie, Regal, Finlay, Rey, Hansen, Vader, Arn Anderson, Ricky Morton, Barry Windham,Sgt Slaughter Dustin Rhodes and Rick Rude would also be up there as some of my favourite workers as well as the best.

If we include Lucha, then El Satanico would be pushing for GOAT. Terrific mat workers, all time great brawler and a master at selling a limb as well as putting over the match through fatigued selling and terrific facial expressions. El Hijo Del Santo, Sangre Chicana, Black Terry, Blue Panther and ***** Navarro would also be Lucha guys pushing iconic status.

Japan has Jumbo, Taue, Misawa, Kobashi (pre 2004), Kawada, Fujiwara, Tamura, Kohsaka, Fujinami, Liger, Ikeda, Ishikawa, Volk Han etc. Plenty of terrific sellers, mat workers and story tellers. Jumbo's performance in the rematch with Misawa on 01/09/1990 is an all time great performance by a worker.

Britain also has Steve Grey, Johnny Saint, Marty Jones (perhaps the greatest wrestler never talked about), Jim Breaks and Marc Rocco as sensational wrestlers.

I tend to prefer matwork, selling and structure/story more than most other parts of wrestling but today I'd pick Flair or Fujiwara as my GOAT.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Steve Austin gets my vote.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Who the greatest ever is a very difficult question for me that I think about almost everyday and always highlight somebody different in my head. The main guys I come down too is Stone Cold, HBK, Ric Flair, and Bret Hart. Those are pretty much the big four for me in terms of overall talent and skillset plus performance of course. I think HBK is the best in ring performer of all time while Bret Hart is probally the best technical wrestler of all time. Stone Cold and Ric Flair are two guys who I think have it all around top to bottom performance wise, Both can in ring perform and get on the mic with the best of them. Stone Cold is not nearly on the level as HBK, Bret, Flair in terms of in ring work. However, Considering who is the greatest of all time from top to bottom and does not really have a key weakness or big holes in there career holding them back. I'd have to give a SLIGHT edge and say Stone Cold is the greatest of all time. I don't know if I will hold on this statement for years to come or anything as I have switched gears on who is GOAT before but right now I want to say Stone Cold. Austin never really showed any weakness in his career to me. Excellent mic work and charisma, solid or very good in ring worker, and was a huge draw. Very versitale also is what I liked about Austin. Can play the babyface, heel, tweener. A lot of range on his mic skills and this is why I really enjoyed his work as a heel in 01 after WM17 in which a lot of people will disagree with me. It was something different and the promos and storylines that involved him interested me more than ever, He was able to make me laugh and think he's a coward and ruthless at the same time. Could of done a whole more in that run I will admit that. HHH's quad injury held them back of what they were trying to form as an alliance back than so it happens, injury happens. Still loved the idea though and always will.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> depends, if we're talking strictly America. Then Flair or Dick Murdoch. Two of the most charismatic workers around, knew how to structure and pace a match, brilliant sellers and guys who knew how to control a crowd. Steamboat, Funk, Lawler, Benoit, Eddie, Regal, Finlay, Rey, Hansen, Vader, Arn Anderson, Ricky Morton, Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes and Rick Rude would also be up there as some of my favourite workers as well as the best.
> 
> If we include Lucha, then El Satanico would be pushing for GOAT. Terrific mat workers, all time great brawler and a master at selling a limb as well as putting over the match through fatigued selling and terrific facial expressions. El Hijo Del Santo, Sangre Chicana, Black Terry, Blue Panther and ***** Navarro would also be Lucha guys pushing iconic status.
> 
> ...


My wrestling knowledge is limited only to America really, hardly seen any Lucha or Puro; never really gotten around to it as I prefer just watching wrestling on TV. Crap excuse but I find it hard to relate without knowing backstories/hearing commentary. I've not heard of at least 15 of those you named, which shows what I know (or don't!).


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Its perfectly fine, I only got into Puro around 2-3 years ago and Lucha maybe just over 1 year and a half ago.

Lucha appeals to me because you usually get terrific matwork, a clear working story and nice selling with a hot crowd. The fact they can mix this with amazing bloody brawls in Mask vs Hair matches appeals to me for their versatility.

Puro typically has terrific match structure, wonderful striking and call back spots to past matches. The best period regarded by many is All Japan 1990-1995 consistently, up until around 1997 still had its moments albeit less consistently. Some of the guys I mentioned (Ikeda, Volk Han, Tamura) took part in shoot style promotions which usually featured matwork and super stiff wrestling. Ikeda vs Ishikawa 2005 is perhaps the most stiff match I've ever seen.

Also I recently uploaded a Ric Flair megapost in the media section, http://www.wrestlingforum.com/megaposts/566700-ric-flair-collection.html. Seeing as you're a Flair fan you may enjoy some of his rarer/lessly pimped matches from the mid 80s which many consider to be his in ring peak.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

For those that didn't see, the new Stone Cold DVD and Blu ray is just the standard 3 discs (DVD) and 2 discs (Blu Ray). Bit disappointing as it would have been nice to see a larger set for his final DVD but as long as the content is good it will still be a good release.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

That is a bit disappointing but I still can't wait to see the match list! Austin should have picked some quality stuff especially with a little advice from fans on Twitter. We'll see...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I trust Austin to make the DVD awesome.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

I know Austin LOVED those Benoit matches in 2001.it's a shame they won't make the last set.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I believe in his book _The Stone Cold Truth_ he said the Edmonton match was one of his top favorite matches up there with Bret WM13 and Rock WM17.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

*WrestleMania 19*

Cruiserweight Championship: Matt Hardy(c) vs. Rey Mysterio - **3/4
The Undertaker vs. Big Show and A-Train - *1/4
Womens Championship: Victoria(c) vs. Trish Stratus vs. Jazz - **1/4
WWE Tag Championship: Team Angle(c) vs. Los Guerreros vs. Benoit and Rhyno - ***1/2
Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels - ****1/2
World Heavyweight Championship: Triple H(c) vs. Booker T - ***
Street Fight: Hulk Hogan vs. Vince McMahon - **1/2
The Rock vs. Steve Austin - ****1/2
WWE Championship: Kurt Angle(c) vs. Brock Lesnar - ****1/2

Superb show.​


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

The greatest of all time for me it's between Taker,HBK and Ric Flair.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

JUMBO for me, especially given his ablity to adapt with the times & ability to make anyone look good. Flair, Funk, Kawada & Misawa are right up there too. Seen quite a bit of Fujiwara and he's awesome too.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I forgot BOB as well in my US list.

Watched his broadway vs Valentine from 1979 not long ago, probably a lock for top 15 in company history. So good at making even the most mundane hold interesting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think BOB and FUNK are probably the two most underrated (or maybe overlooked is more appropriate) talents that don't get enough love for being as great as they are/were.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I can agree with that, maybe add in Murdoch but you could he's less underrated and more unknown due to being around the territories and Japan for the vast amount of his career.

Watching some World of Sport recently has made me realise Marty Jones may be the best worker never talked about, guy is fucking brilliant in some matches and he hadn't been wrestling all that long apparently.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Terry Funk

no weaknesses


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

*WWE Presents: Over The Limit 2011*


*Singles Match -* Rey Mysterio vs. R-Truth - ***3/4*
*Intercontinental Championship Match -* Wade Barrett (c) vs. Ezekiel Jackson - ***1/2*
*WWE Tag Team Championship Match -* The Big Show & Kane vs. CM Punk & Mason Ryan - *****
*Kiss My Foot Match -* Jerry "The King" Lawler vs. Michael Cole - *1/4**
*World Heavyweight Championship Match -* Randy Orton vs. Christian - *****1/4*
*"I Quit" Match for the WWE Championship -* John Cena vs. The Miz - ***1/4*

Very underwhelming show overall, but is redeemed by the amazing Orton/Christian World Title contest. Undoubtedly a Match of the Year candidate. Lawler/Cole contest is an absolute bomb, but at least their in-ring shenanigans is now over. Cena/Miz match falls flat and instead of a wrestling match we get a violent, nonsensical beat down of Cena for 30+ minutes. Awful. Final rating for Over The Limit 2011 - ****1/2*


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Over the Limit 2011*
Randy Orton vs. Christian - ****
R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio - **3/4
Sin Cara vs. Chavo Guerrero - **1/2
Big Show and Kane vs. CM Punk and Mason Ryan - **1/4
Wade Barrett vs. Ezekiel Jackson - *1/2
John Cena vs. The Miz (I Quit Match) - *
Jerry Lawler vs. Michael Cole – ¼*
Brie Bella vs. Kelly Kelly – DUD

Definitely a very poor PPV and worse than I remembered. Orton/Christian on the other hand is brilliant and definitely worth a watch. The spots in this match all made sense and the playback to past spots was done well and everything just seemed to flow, MOTYC. Nothing else on this PPV is worth going out of your way to watch, especially the I Quit match. Shocking match that I really hated!


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Rewatched WrestleMania XXVI for the first time since last November. This is my third viewing of it after the original airing and when I first bought it on blu-ray, and it's still shockingly mediocre. My little review:

*ShowMiz vs. John Morrison & R-Truth*
I guess this is as good as a 3 1/2 minute opener can be, but this is still a disgrace. 3 1/2 minutes to start the show really set the tone here. The action is nonstop, but with this length, it would have to be. Even another 3 minutes would have helped this out.

**

*Randy Orton vs. Ted DiBiase vs. Cody Rhodes*
I can't complain too much about the 180 this storyline took, considering that it resulted in a really good Orton face turn, and nothing has happened with DiBiase, and Rhodes is running with his new gimmick, so I enjoyed this a lot more. Orton's divide and conquer method is great here, the action never stops, and the finish is very cool. This was about as good as this match could be considering how the storyline flopped.

**3/4

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Easily the worst MITB yet. Botches, lame spots, predictable, too many competitors, and it resulted in a jobber winning, so he could keep on jobbing as world champion. Really no good came of this match. Bourne's ssp is great, though.

**1/2

*Triple H vs. Sheamus*
This was a blast. Good build going on, Sheamus controlled 95% of this match and looked great, good power action, nice counters, and HHH simply outsmarting Sheamus since he realized he couldn't actually beat him.

***1/4

*Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk*
About as good as a 6 1/2 minute match is going to be. Shame they didn't get more, but they made the most of what they had. Great clash of styles, nonstop action, big moves, and a good finish. Still...they should have had more time.

***

*Bret "The Hitman" Hart vs. Mr. McMahon*
Not as awful as I remember, but still very bad. A nonsensical swerve to start (what made McMahon think the Harts would stay on his side?!?), an anticlimax by having the other big swerve happening before the match started (the Harts are with Bret), COMPLETELY one-sided, handicap 11-minute beatdown of a heel, which made for a dead crowd. If Hart could get fake-punched by Batista and McMahon, he should have been able to get punched by McMahon here. Granted, a match between a 64-year old non-wrestler and a 52-year old stroke victim was never going to be all that good, but they could have at least made it a contest, and shorter, too. Hart pummeling McMahon with the chairs was cool, and it least it ended the way we always knew it should.

*1/4

*Chris Jericho vs. Edge*
A terrible buildup didn't help. This match had a ton of potential, but it never left second gear. Some good wrestling, and counters, but the crowd was killed from Hart/McMahon, and this one seemed to end just as it was getting started. This match actually reminded me a lot of a main event match in TNA...it was just kinda there.

**3/4

*Team Vickie vs. Babyface Divas*
All finishers, no content, awful finish.

*1/4

*Batista vs. John Cena*
Solid match. Okay wrestling but seemed only there to set up the finisher finish fest. Because of the build, the winner was obvious but at least how the matched ended was not. Cena countering the Batista bomb into the stf was awesome. Given the build, this could have gotten more time (the theme of the night), because this never felt like a main event match.

***1/4

*The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels*
Let me just say this: Shawn Michaels is my all-time favorite wrestler. I loved him as a kid. I loved him more in his comeback from '02-'10. Most of my favorite matches of all time involve Shawn Michaels. I love Undertaker. I, like everyone else, loved their match at WrestleMania XXV. But this to me falls in the same category of Shawn Michaels that I just never got, up there with his matches with Jericho at WrestleMania XIX and Unforgiven 2008, and Kurt Angle at Vengeance 2005. This just seemed very conventional to me. They knew that they had done everything they could to each other physcially, so this match went more storyline-oriented, with UT's knee and such. There weren't a ton of counters, suspense, etc, just a very simple "working a body part" formula. It makes for a fine, match, but it just never felt special. The end, however, when HBK mocks UT and then slaps him is perfect, but it never quite hit me the way, saw, HBK's match with Ric Flair hit me. After three viewings, this match is still over-rated.

***


All in all, a very "safe" show. WWE didn't want to deflate the crowd for the main event, which is why the opener, Mysterio/Punk, and Cena/Batista all get short-changed. Nothing really "special" happened, it just kind of went through the motions. On paper, the card looked amazing, but nothing ever broke even the ***1/4 for me. Even now with my expectations lowered, I still don't think it's that great. It's just a super-card that didn't care to try. And believe it or not, I enjoyed WM XXV and XXVII more.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Christian/Orton- ****1/2, second best match of the year thus far (right behind Punk/Cena)... as for the rest of the PPV... fuck it.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*WWF No Mercy 1999: Tag Team Ladder Match*
*The New Brood vs Edge & Christian*

It's really hard rating old spotfests. Take Michaels vs Ramon for example. I can't really rate that match because I didn't see it at the time and I had seen other spot-oriented matches after that which blew every spot in that match a way. This match is a similar example. So I'm going to be rating it from my viewing TODAY. I'm not going to put my brain into 1999 mode and rate everything as if it's brand new. I'm rating on how much I enjoyed the match and how it's stood the test of time.

The crowd were dead for the first half of this match. They saw Jeff Hardy fly over the top rope, Christian hitting a reverse DDT off the ladder and Gangrel get ejected from the arena but the crowd were all relatively quiet. They picked up when they saw Jeff Hardy perform his leapfrog leg drop spot off the ladder. The audience went from sitting on their asses to freaking out in a matter of seconds. I'll admit, that's epic and I would mark out like that if I saw that today. This is the beginning of many more epic spots to follow.

Other notable spots include Jeff Hardy's see-saw ladder move (It's hard to explain, go to Youtube to check it out if you don't know what I mean), Both ladders with all four men on them getting knocked down and the amazing ending which still holds up as an epic way to end a ladder match even today. I have only two complaints about this match. One being the silent crowd at the beginning and the other being that all the big spots involved Jeff Hardy. I mean, come on. Let Matt, Edge or Christian shine a tad. It was probably WWF's plan because Jeff became a huge star after this. If I saw this match as it happened live, I'd probably give it a rating between ****3/4 to *****, but I think my rating holds up pretty fairly.

*****1/2*

_What did you guys think of this match?_


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ I loved the living hell out of that match, probably even better than TLC I and II, but that No Mercy 99 match is still below the triangle ladder match of WM 2000. 

Although all those matches were great, and the fact that these were all tag teams and were over and were having consistanly great matches with each other for the course of two years, kinda shows how bad the tag team divisions are today. Though it might have been the chemestry, since Edge and Christian were childhood friends, Hardys were actual brothers, and the Dudleys were from the Dudley family in ECW.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Orton/Christian - ****
Cena/Miz - ***1/2

Undertaker/Shawn Michaels - *****
Cena/Batista - ***1/4

Speaking of Edge/Jericho, their cage match was a terrible match. Still can't believe how bad that was.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Watching Edge's DVD set so I might as well leave this here...

*Breakdown: In Your House*
*Owen Hart vs Edge*
Good match. We see the debut of Christian and we see a rare peek at Edge's speedy side. Edge is like a luchador in this one.
****1/4*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Rey Mysterio: The Life of a Masked Man - Disc 1*

Rey Misterio Jr. & Konnan vs. La Parka & Psicosis - N/A
_ECW Hardcore TV - 10/28/1995_

*2 out of 3 Falls*
Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Juventud Guerrera - ****
_ECW Extreme Bash - 3/9/1996_

Rey Msyterio Jr. vs. Juventud Guerrera - *
_WCW Pro - 11/3/1996_

Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. - *
_WCW SAturday Night - 1/11/1997_

Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Eddie Guerrero - **3/4
_WCW Nitro - 9/8/1997_

Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Chris Jericho - **3/4
_WCW Nitro - 11/17/1997_

Rey Mysterio Jr., Super Calo, & Hector Garza vs. Psicosis, La Parka, & Silver King - *
_WCW Saturday Night - 1/17/1998_

Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman vs. Eddie Guerrero & Juventud Guerrera - **3/4
_WCW Nitro - 12/28/1998_

*#1 Contender's Match*
Edge & Rey Mysterio vs. Los Guerreros - **3/4
_Smackdown - 10/24/2002_

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team(c) vs. Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman - ****
_Vengeance '03_

Rey Mysterio vs. Kurt Angle - ***
_Smackdown - 10/28/2004_

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam(c) vs. Booker T & Eddie Guerrero - ***1/4
_Smackdown - 12/30/2004_

*Overall Disc 1 Score: 7/10*​
- The first match is rated N/A because it was shown in "Extreme Highlights." Looked like a fun match though. The ECW contest with Juventud is sheer awesomeness.

- I'm EXTREMELY disappointed with the WCW match choices. The ones with Juventud, Chavo, and the 6-man were nothing but 3 or 4 minute completely forgettable tv matches on B-shows. The other 3 were all pretty good but nothing stand out.

- The Los Guerreros match is dubbed over to all hell. It's rather annoying.

- All the Smackdown matches were good for tv matches, but aren't memorable enough to make you wanna watch them again. The majority of them have some kind of interference or shenanigans as well.​


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I've watched up to the Chavo match in WCW and so far I can't disagree with you Jack. The WCW matches with Chavo and Juvi are unworthy of being released on DVD, imo. They are meaningless throwaway matches that are short and just not good. I do LOVE the ECW stuff and the interview with Striker is decent enough so far.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The best part of the interview portion for me is where he talked about his favorite masks. Kinda cool to see all the old school lucha stuff.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep an eye out rather soon, I think I'm selling about 80% of my DVD collection. Need the moneny so I'm just keeping my WMs and a couple Royal Rumbles.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Do you have Survivor Series 2001 unedited or Judgment Day 2002?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nah. :sad:


----------



## HBK's #1 fan (Jan 16, 2006)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Do you have Survivor Series 2001 unedited or Judgment Day 2002?


Obviously this wasn't addressed at me, but I've got an original copy of Survivor Series '01 (WWF vs. Alliance tag match ME) that I'd be willing to part with if you can't find it anywhere else.

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Been watching some old Powertrip clips and boy these guys had potential to be someting special inside & outside the ring. Y2J and Chirs benoit vs HHH and Stone Cold Steve Austin was one hell of an all around match and I loved the pacing. At the same time watching the match always makes me sad due to HHH's injury ending the PowerTrip storyline but also putting HHH's great run on a big hold. It seems like Austin's new personality slowly declined after HHH's injury and they ended up doing the failed invision storyline eventually right? So that was just unfortunate circumstances but it happens...


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

i did a thread on this a while ago, but i thought i would post my question in this thread too, since some people like to post more in this thread than others lol. A few pages ago, a question was asked about who is the GOAT, but that included mic skills and stuff (if I'm correct?)

So, my question is......who do you guys think is the best wrestler in WWE from past/present, based on in-ring only, and why? basically, only based on the WRESTLING side of WWE.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Still Slick Ric.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Do you have *Survivor Series 2001 unedited* or Judgment Day 2002?


I do.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Based on in ring performance and in ring performance only the big three for me are Bret, HBK, and Benoit. But overall performers Benoit isn't even in my top 10 of all time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

holy said:


> i did a thread on this a while ago, but i thought i would post my question in this thread too, since some people like to post more in this thread than others lol. A few pages ago, a question was asked about who is the GOAT, but that included mic skills and stuff (if I'm correct?)
> 
> So, my question is......who do you guys think is the best wrestler in WWE from past/present, based on in-ring only, and why? basically, only based on the WRESTLING side of WWE.


Discounting people like Flair who I still see as an NWA built guy look no further than my avatar. BOB was fucking great in a lot of ways but obviously didn't excel at the new "larger than life" vision of Vince K. McMahon's WWF/E which came on the heels of guys like Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Went kinda crazy today. Hit up my local pawn shop and got all these for $33:

The Best of RAW 15th Anniversary
The Best of Smackdown 10th Anniversary
Satan's Prison: The Elimination Chamber Anthology
Rey Mysterio: The Biggest Life Man

I've got a shit ton of wrestling to watch...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Rey Mysterio: The Life of a Masked Man - Disc 2*

Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero - ***1/4
_Wrestlemania 21_

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM(c) vs. Rey Mysterio & Batista - ***1/2
_Smackdown - 12/16/2005_

*#1 Contender's Match*
Rey Mysterio vs. Randy Orton - ***1/2
_No Way Out '06_

Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero - ***
_Summerslam '07_

*Stretcher Match*
Rey Mysterio vs. Finlay - **3/4
_Cyber Sunday '07_

*Rey's Mask On The Line*
Rey Mysterio vs. Kane - ***
_No Mercy '08_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) vs. Chris Jericho - ***1/2
_Judgment Day '09_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) vs. John Morrison ***3/4 - ****
_Smackdown - 9/4/2009_

*Overall Disc 2 Score: 7.5/10*​
- The interview with Striker gets a lot more interesting and in depth on this disc. I really enjoyed it. In the beginning, he goes on to explain why the Mania match against Eddie wasn't as good as it could've been and why he had to fool with his mask so much. 

- Match quality is very consistent on this disc, a lot of good stuff, but nothing I'd put ahead of ****. I really enjoyed the MNM tag match. Great formula that made Batista look unstoppable.

- If you watch the Orton match, when they show Rey's daughter at ringside, you'll see Karen Angle sitting next to her. Thought that was kinda cool, made me do a rewind.

- Very surprised by how good the Kane match was. He looked like such a monster and I was really glad they didn't just have Rey win with some weak looking 619 and splash. Awesome ending to continue that feud.​


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

That Rey boxset looks pretty meh.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The Morrison match alone in 16:9 commercially released format is worth every penny. If only it was on blu ray...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Cactus Clothesline said:


> That Rey boxset looks pretty meh.


It's good. Not spectacular like _The Biggest Little Man_ but good nonetheless.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I just wanna say, Jesus Christ was Jack Swagger's World Title run bad. It's like he said, when I win the title, I'm just gonna drop any and all charisma I might've had. No push ups on the entrance way, no beating on my chest, I'm just gonna stare blankly into the ring and hold my belt. Terrible.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

They handled Swagger's character all wrong once he became World Champion and after the reign was over he regressed instead of progressing. It's like they wanted to give him Jericho's 'cold-series' gimmick once he became champion. Same thing with Miz.

Still, Swagger had good matches with Mysterio, Orton, Morrison, MVP, Kofi and Undertaker during his reign.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I wish they would've included his match with Rey on this set, I've been wanting to see that whole show for a while. Hopefully this 4 way is good though.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The MITB '10 match was really good but their SD! match in June is just as good if not better.


----------



## IronMaiden7 (Mar 9, 2009)

What Elimination Chamber matches do you guys consider to be the best? I'm curious because I haven't seen any of them since December to Dismember's.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

My favorites over the last few years:


No Way Out 

Undertaker vs. Batista vs. Finlay vs. MVP vs. Big Daddy V vs. Khali (2008)

Triple H vs. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels vs. JBL vs. Umaga vs. Jeff Hardy (2008)

Triple H vs. Undertaker vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Edge vs. Big Show vs. Koslov (2009)

Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. John Cena vs. Mike Knox (2009)


Elimination Chamber PPV

Chris Jericho vs. Undertaker vs. John Morrison vs. Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk vs. R-Truth (2010) 

Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Big Show vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Kane vs. Wade Barrett (2011)


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Best EC imo is from New years Revolution 2005. Benoit Vs Jericho Vs Orton Vs HHH Vs Batista Vs Edge with HBK as the guest ref. Tons of talent, and the build up was essentially all of 2004 with Evolution Vs the world, Orton being kicked out of Evolution, Edge turning heel ect etc. And then the finish helped build to WM with HHH Vs Batista too.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Booker T vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane (Survivor Series '02) Will always be my favorite Elimination Chamber, I think. Watching this live was amazing because it was a match no one knew what to expect from it. Great Elimination Chamber imo.

 Kofi Kingston Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. John Cena vs. Mike Knox (No Way Out '09) This one too was amazing, especially the way they used Edge's character, thought that was played nicely. The ending between Rey & Edge was out of this world and I actually thought Mysterio deserved to come out as the winner of this one.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Best EC's:

1) SS02
2) NYR05
3) 2009 World Title Chamber
4) 2011 World Title Chamber

There are other chamber matches that were great, but those 4 standout clearly as the best for me.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Just got Suvivor Series 2002 so will be watching that chamber match soon, should be good! I've heard good things about the show but haven't seen it before, what are people's thoughts on the rest of the card?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I think we can all agree that Jack Swagger wasn't quite ready for his title reign and the whole thing seemd a bit forced. At the same time, Jack Swagger is very talented. He's always going to have that daffy duck mic work but he has a good look and good in ring ability and great athleticism for a big guy. Which brings me to my point of saying why in the hell are they not doing anything at all with him? So what they had a few bad runs with his character development so far does that mean they are all of a sudden going to giveup? He's doing absolutely shit right now and it's very disappointing. He opened up Raw last week jobbing to John Cena and I thought that was a good night going by his booking terms. Total waste of talent lately. They need to move him back to Smackdown where his wrestling ability can be put on display more. Raw is more of an entertainment show to me while Smackdown has more wrestling material. Swagger LISSSP isn't exactly the greatest thing in the world too listen too but it doesn't help that you have him on the same show as Cena, Punk, Miz, Rtruth (all good mic workers in my opinion). He's clearly going to be overshadowed by these guys so why not move him to Smackdown? Or move him to Superstars. I don't give a shit just do something with him.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Ethan619 said:


> Just got Suvivor Series 2002 so will be watching that chamber match soon, should be good! I've heard good things about the show but haven't seen it before, what are people's thoughts on the rest of the card?


One of the better show's WWE has produced. Easily Top 5 WWE PPV without including Mania's.

*Survivor Series 2002*
Tables Elimination Match - ***
Kidman vs. Noble - ***1/4
Trish vs. Victoria - **1/2
Show vs. Lesnar - **
Edge/Rey vs. Guerrero's vs. Angle/Benoit - ****1/4
Elimination Chamber - ****1/2


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

The crowd was great for Survivor Series 2002 also which added to the PPV as a whole.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Well it was in MSG, which is usually always awesome.

Agree with Word too, SS 02 is one of the better PPV's not including WM's. Even if some of the matches aren't super high quality (like Show/Lesnar), they are all at least extremely fun and Show/Lesnar IS a good match just limited by time. Love the triple tag match and the EC too, though I did go down on the EC last time I saw it, which is why NYR 05 is above it for me now.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I haven't seen it in a while, but I've always thought the triple threat tag was really overrtaed. I recall a bunch of botches. SSeries '02 is definitely a very good ppv but I couldn't see myself going top 5 or anything with it.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I haven't seen it in a while, but I've always thought the triple threat tag was really overrtaed. I recall a bunch of botches. SSeries '02 is definitely a very good ppv but I couldn't see myself going top 5 or anything with it.


If your not in love with the tag match then it probably won't hit your top 5 but it's probably in mine.

*Top 5 (No Order)*
1. Summerslam 2002
2. One Night Stand 2005
3. Backlash 2007
4. Vengeance 2005
5. Survivor Series 2002


----------



## jimboy7 (Jul 17, 2009)

KingCal said:


> Best EC imo is from New years Revolution 2005. Benoit Vs Jericho Vs Orton Vs HHH Vs Batista Vs Edge with HBK as the guest ref. Tons of talent, and the build up was essentially all of 2004 with Evolution Vs the world, Orton being kicked out of Evolution, Edge turning heel ect etc. And then the finish helped build to WM with HHH Vs Batista too.


Just watching it just now. Entertaining as fuck. The fans are briliant during.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> The crowd was great for Survivor Series 2002 also which added to the PPV as a whole.





KingCal said:


> Well it was in MSG, which is usually always awesome.


Good thing this year's Survivor Series will be in MSG too! 




Word said:


> 1. Summerslam 2002
> 2. One Night Stand 2005
> 3. Backlash 2007
> 4. Vengeance 2005
> 5. Survivor Series 2002


Outside of WMs I love those PPVs + Backlash 2000, Judgment Day 2000, Fully Loaded 2000, Royal Rumble 2001, No Way Out 2001, No Mercy 2002, Unforgiven 2006, Survivor Series 2007 and No Way Out 2009. 

2008 had some stellar shows too like NWO, BL, JD, ONS, SSlam and NM. Armageddon, The Bash, Rumble and NOC were enjoyable shows too come to think of it. And they had arguably the best WrestleMania of the last five years.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Clique, I was only referring to WWE shows, not WWF otherwise that top 5 would fall wayyyyy down the list.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just picked up Survivor Series 09. Card looks great.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Survivor Series 2009 is one of the better all around events from the last couple of years. It is just to bad they decided not to have a feud for the main event.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I remember really liking SS 09. Plenty of good matches, but yeah, would have been nice for the Raw triple threat to have had a feud. Instead we got a month of Hornswoggle hanging around with DX, and Cena somewhere in the background.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Probably been asked a million times but; Whats everyone's favorite Wrestling DVD Documentary?

EDIT: Excluding the Rise & Fall of ECW one.


----------



## jimboy7 (Jul 17, 2009)

~Hollywood Hogan~ said:


> Probably been asked a million times but; Whats everyone's favorite Wrestling DVD Documentary?


Keep meaning to ask this. 

My faviourite is the Bret Hart, one. Which has the build up to the screw job.

Btw can anyone answer this one. The 2005 Royal Rumble, was that ment to happen with Cena and Batista? It actualy looks like one of them legit fucked up.

Plus fucking lol at Vince.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Best wrestling documentary?

Easy, The Rise and Fall of E.... 

Wait. 

Fuck.

I don't know to be honest. I really enjoyed Roddy Piper's documentary and WCCW's one. But I really have seen enough to class them as the 'best'.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Best EC imo is from New years Revolution 2005. Benoit Vs Jericho Vs Orton Vs HHH Vs Batista Vs Edge with HBK as the guest ref. Tons of talent, and the build up was essentially all of 2004 with Evolution Vs the world, Orton being kicked out of Evolution, Edge turning heel ect etc. And then the finish helped build to WM with HHH Vs Batista too.


I never saw this match is it on the EC set or anyone have a link to it?


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

McQueen said:


> I never saw this match is it on the EC set or anyone have a link to it?


It's on the boxset.

Would I get lynched if I said the Extreme Elimination Chamber match at the ECW PPV was in my top 5 EC matches? I loved that match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you might


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

there you go mcqueer


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Listen Fuckhead....

thanks.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

In about a year or so WWE should come out with a Christian dvd. I think TNA already did one but I was never a fan of there style of dvds presented so I would love for WWE to have Christian handpick his favorite matches and promos. Since he is on really good terms with WWE right now it seems like it will be happening within the next six months or so.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I would rather wait a few years until he retires and see a definitive collection of his whole WWE career.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pretty good Chamber match, still like the original one from Series '02 a little more. Thought the match drug a little bit when it got down to the final 3 guys, also doesn't help that Orton & Batista were still a little green at that point, but the match served its purpose of making Batista look like a boss.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Rey Mysterio: The Life of a Masked Man - Disc 3*

*#1 Contender's Match*
Rey Mysterio vs. Batista - **1/2
_Smackdown - 12/18/2009_

Rey Mysterio vs. Shawn Michaels - **1/4
_Smackdown - 1/29/2010_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker(c) vs. Rey Mysterio - ***
_Royal Rumble 2010_

*Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match*
Rey Mysterio vs. Dolph Ziggler - **1/2
_Smackdown - 2/5/2010_

*Mysterio Joins the SES vs. Punk's Hair*
Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk - ***3/4
_Over The Limit 2010_

*World Heavyweight Championship - Fatal 4 Way*
Jack Swagger(c) vs. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Big Show - **1/2
_Fatal 4-Way 2010_

Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio - **3/4
_Smackdown 10/18/2010_

Rey Mysterio vs. Cody Rhodes - ***
_Wrestlemania 27_

*Overall Disc Score: 7/10*​
- Mysterio/Michaels was really disapointing. They took a terrible approach at having them do leg work and go at a slow pace. The Sweet Chin was awesome, although you knew it was coming, but that couldn't save the rest of it.

- Taker/Mysterio is just awesome because Taker fucks him up.

- Punk/Mysterio is fantastic and definitely one of the highlights of the entire set. Probably their 2nd best match together. Really glad they included the post match stuff as that was just a lot of fun to watch. A bloodied, half bald Punk handcuffed to the ring ropes isn't something you see every day.​
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Overall Set Score: 7/10*​
*What I like:*
- The interview with Striker. Very interesting.
- A lot of HD stuff.

*What I dislike:*
- Awful WCW match selection.
- Way too many TV matches. 16 in all.

*Best matches:*
vs. Juventud Guerrera (2 out of 3 falls) ****
vs. John Morrison (IC Championship) ****
w/ Kidman vs. WGTT (WWE Tag Team Titles) ****
vs. CM Punk (Over The Limit) ***3/4

*The Verdict:*
- Unless you're a massive Mysterio fan, no need to rush into getting this. And even if you are and you have _The Biggest Little Man _set, you're still ok. Very very slight recommendation.​


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jack how would you rank Punk and Mysterio's matches together?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

1. Capitol Punishment (****)
2. Over The Limit (***3/4)
3. Extreme Rules (***1/2)
4. Wrestlemania 26 (**1/2 to *** range. Haven't seen it since it aired)

Can't rate any of the tv matches, as I've only seen the two from RAW this year. They were good, but I wasn't paying enough attention to put them in this list.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I still have to watch the Capital Punishment match myself. I've heard really good things about it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

5th best WWE match this year in my books.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Star ratings wise, it's about ****, maybe lower, but it's one of the most enjoyable matches I've seen this year.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Recently bought an '07 PPV set from this guy for like $60 which is like $4 a PPV and free shipping. He's selling '03 in full for $47 atm.

http://cgi.ebay.com/WWF-WWE-2003-PP...076?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b45df8ac

Thought it might help some of you complete your collection.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

'07 has some pretty good shows (some rough stuff in the middle of the year though). But you'll love Backlash, RR, WM, Survivor Series, Cyber Sunday and a good amount of No Mercy and No Way Out. GAB, NYR and Armageddon have some good stuff too. Not a fan of JD or Unforgiven other than the Punk/Burke matches from them and I don't remember ONS or Vengeance.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not as high on the first Chamber as most. It's great stuff though. *** 1/2.

The best Chamber is NYR '05 and that's a monster of a match. What Cal said basically. **** 1/2.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Best Chambers were the ones from No Way out 2009.



McQueen said:


> Thought the match *drug* a little bit when it got down to the final 3 guys


Yeah, the past tense of drag is DRUG. DRUG.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Clique said:


> I still have to watch the Capital Punishment match myself. I've heard really good things about it.


Watch it, asap.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> 5th best WWE match this year in my books.


(Y) **** easily.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Basic.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Basic.



Will they release other rivalries?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah I'm pretty sure this will be the start of a series.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Great blue screen. :$

Thought there'd already been some rivalry DVDs under a different packaging, so I checked it out and found a "Best of WWE: Undertaker vs. Batista" DVD. There's 3 matches on it, wtf?
http://www.silvervision.co.uk/products/Best-of-WWE-Volume-8-Undertaker-vs-Batista-DVD.html

Wouldn't be surprised if the followed Shawn/Bret with the Rock/Austin that was rumoured a while back.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Punk/Mysterio matches are so frustrating. Don't get me wrong they are very, very good but they always seem to lack that 'something' to make them great.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Finlay, teach me how to be a cunt like you:

*Chris Benoit vs Finlay, Smackdown 24/11/2006*

Cal says he prefers this to their heavily pimped Smackdown match from May and whilst on first watch I have this just behind that match, there's so much good shit in this that there's a realistic shot of this overtaking the May match as TV MOTY for 2006. Finlay is a grade A prick 99% of the time during 2006, but this may be some of his best work as a piece of human shit who the crowd is begging to be put out of his misery Old Yeller style.

The opening lock up is a really nice way of driling home that both these men are evenly matched and despite it being a simplistic hold they manage to make it look incredibly heated and full of contempt. Finlay is a massive shithead throughout, constantly talking shit to Benoit in the holds as well as ducking from any chance to drag the match down into a fight, especially loved him just poking Benoit in the eye after Benoit unleashed 2 of the most sickening chops I've heard, sounded like a gun went off in NYC. 

Its cliche to say Finlay was soooo much fun to watch back in 2006 (arguably BITW material alongside Danielson in ROH) but he turns it up another level here. He scowls whilst he has Benoit in a side headlock and makes it look incredibly impactful and Benoit sold it real nice by shaking his head straight after he escaped. Finlay also tears into Benoit's nose whilst having him in a hold, it looks incredibly nasty and typical Finlay. The suicide dive by Benoit before the commercial break was one of his best and the fan at ringside almost shitting himself mid impact made me :lmao.

It wouldn't be a Finlay vs Benoit match without some form of blood and Benoit bleeds from his kidneys after a hellacious throw into the steel steps....fucking KIDNEYS for christ sake. Finlay from here tears into the legs of Benoit with some neat submissions and cut off spots, he just straight up kicks Benoit's tendons off when his back is turned and the crowd don't know whether to cringe or cry for Finlay's head. He also nearly kicks Benoit's spine into the crowd with a sickening kick to the spine, 'kick' is probably understating it tbh, felt more like an NFL Punt.

Benoit has some nice counters for Finlay's offence and I loved the sharpshooter attempt, Finlay just turns his body inside and out causing Benoit to turn on his injured leg and he falls to the mat in agony. Finlay bailing to the floor and immediately hobbling from the sharpshooter is something most workers these days wouldn't care to do and it makes me love him so much more. His clotheslines and short arm lariats are also incredibly manly and JBL sounds like he's having an orgasm watching these two beat the shit out each other. 'Anyone with testosterone will be loving this'...you betcha goddamn mind I'm loving this!

Benoit then counters a knee lock with some sick kicks to the nose of Finlay, the sound coming off of impact is frightful and I was convinced Finlay would be spouting blood, but the tough son of a bitch keeps coming back for more. Finish is also really well done, Chavo is facing Benoit in 2 nights at Survivor Series for the US Title (WHO'S THE TIT THAT BOOKED THAT FEUD INSTEAD OF ANOTHER BENOIT VS FINLAY MATCH.....CUNTS! AND FUCK CHAVO TOO!!!) and distracts Benoit long enough for Hornswoggle 'THAT LITTLE BASTARD' to pass Finlay the shellalaigh and hit the Celtic Cross for the win.

Hell of a match which was incredibly stiff and violent even for Benoit vs Finlay. Finlay really was a class above Benoit on this night and was a class above most throughout 2006, Benoit sold the leg perfectly and not even fucking Chavo could dampen my spirits from watching this match. Pushing TV MOTY for 2006 and if you ask me tomorrow I'll probably put this above their 05/05/2006 match.

*****1/4*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I remember that match and it was damn good. (Y)


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Finlay in 2006 was just unspeakable levels of good. I want to murder whoever booked Benoit vs Chavo over Benoit vs Finlay though...its Chavo man.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

He's my WOTY for 2006.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I just can't watch anything that has Edsploitation involved.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I wouldn't argue against that at all tbh. Danielson is about the only guy in another promotion I could see having a legitimate claim vs Finlay but despite having probably a better catalogue of matches for the year due to him being the Champ and being allocated more time over midcard-uppercard Finlay I find Finlay delivered just as many 'awesome performances' even if the star ratings wouldn't match the typical 2006 Danielson match.

But when you take in both TV matchs vs Benoit, the Judgement Day 2006 match, the Mysterio match as well as the Regal matches Finlay does have quite the catalogue of great matches to go along with great outings. Think he had a great match with Taker too but that could be 2007, memory is shocking.



SuperDuperSonic said:


> I just can't watch anything that has Edsploitation involved.


Watch up until the finish and try and forget useless Chavo interferes for all of 5 seconds. Turn it off once the match ends though. If anything could make up for Edsploitation its 2006 Finlay.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

He also gave Lashley some good matches, a great triple threat Vs Lashley and Kennedy, another Benoit match (its pretty short, but still good for the time it gets), some Hardy matches, and Batista too. All those matches, and his general awesomeness combine to make him my WOTY.

And the Undertaker match is from early 07 .


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

We really should get Finlay vs Danielson some time, actually just more Finlay in general.

Will probably try and get around to those matches, could include them on my Project which I think I've ballsed up quite badly. Last time I checked I'd added puro and lucha to try and make the list look a bit better :lmao.

If I have time, I aim to watch 2 Flair vs Windham matches tonight and 2 Lawler vs Dundee matches


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I was gonna say bring Benoit back to life, he'll take care of the whole murder thing for you.

Finlay got a great match out of Kane in 2007. It's in my media thread.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

(Y) SuperduperSonic, will try and give it a watch when I get round to watching those Cal matches he pimped on the last page. A Finlay binge is a great way to get back into wrestling.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just watched the eight man tag from SD on their myNetwork debut. JBL/Kane/MVP/Kendrick vs Hardy/Mysterio/Batista/Finlay. Really solid tag match and I must say, Zeke as Kendrick's manager was pretty awesome. He looked badass. I'm still shocked that Kendrick made it into that WWE title scramble at Unfogiven 08.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I've never seen any of these Finlay/Benoit matches that people speak of.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Fit's defintiely my 2006 WOTY. I haven't seen all of Danielson's stuff (or Finlay's for that matter, but I've seen more), but I think I've seen his *best*, and there's really nothing that makes me think he was better than Finlay that year. That's absolutely not a knock on him either, since without Finlay he'd be the surefire WOTY. But shit, the list of great stuff Finlay had that year is outstanding. Honestly one of the best years I think any WWE wrestler has ever, ever had, and he was the shining guy. I watched vs. Benoit from Judgment day again a couple of weeks ago, which is my MOTY (every company) and it was almost clear as day to me that he outperformed Benoit in it. Again, not knocking the opposition, Chris Benoit is Chris Motherfuckin' Benoit, I just can't stress enough Fit's greatness.

Finlay's still rocking in 07. The Finlay/Taker is from March 9th. it's good, but these two were pretty much at the peak of their working careers and you don't really get what you probaby should. Finlay/Rey from Nov. 9th (or Sept. 11th. fucking US dates) is apparently terrific, but I don't think i;ve seen it sicne it aired in my country, if I've in fact ever seen it.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Brye said:


> Just watched the eight man tag from SD on their myNetwork debut. JBL/Kane/MVP/Kendrick vs Hardy/Mysterio/Batista/Finlay. Really solid tag match and I must say, Zeke as Kendrick's manager was pretty awesome. He looked badass. I'm still shocked that Kendrick made it into that WWE title scramble at Unfogiven 08.


And in my mind, Brian Kendrick is a former WWE Champion.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Ric Flair scoffs at people who wrestle under 40 minutes. And Barry Windham rocks a moustache!!

*Ric Flair vs Barry Windham, NWA Heavyweight Championship, Battle Of The Belts II, 14/07/1986*

Flair's pre match promo is magnificent. He manages to convey the arrogance that makes his character so engaging in the Windham matches whilst also retaining a certain air of respect for Windham in accepting he is in for perhaps the fight of his career. He establishes Windham has everything to gain and nothing to lose from tonight's match and accepts that once again Flair is going to have to face up to his challenger bringing his best, and hope it brings out the best in Flair. The guy then comes out to fuckin Phil Collins for pete sake, what a man :lmao :lmao :lmao.

Flair vs Windham is a classic rivalry, much like the Steamboat feud you have the arrogance of Flair against the heart and resilience of plucky young Barry Windham. They're a clear contrast between face and heel and it makes for quite the spectacle. Flair is the perfect foil for Windham to dethrone as champion and Windham is the perfect challenger for Flair to toy with and play to a crowd. As cliche as it sounds both men were born to wrestle each other.

The opening exchanges are very familiar to a classic Flair title defence. Before the match starts Flair offers his hand to Windham, its a sign that beneath this arrogance and confidene of the champion is a man who is proud to be champion and who wants to prove he is the best. Windham though on the back of Flair's promo sets the tempo perfectly in the early going. They take it to the mat after Windham scores the early advantage with his size and power proving too much for Flair. Windham targets the arm as a means of weakening the champ and securing an early advantage, he knows Flair is perhaps the best conditioned man in wrestling so he has to secure an advantage early, Flair has some great selling touches and I especially loved his cry of anguish as Windham wrenched in on a hammerlock.

Flair then demonstrates his brilliance by improvising off of a botch. As he's thrown into the ropes his head bounces off and he essentially collapses to the ground instead of coming back into the centre of the ring. He screams and flops to the corner immediately and we get another display in the character contrast, Windham begrudgingly allows Flair the time to get himself together out of the corner as a mark of respect to the champion. Flair though on the back of an ass kicking so far spots the opening and tries to chop Windham out of desperation. I dug how this played off of the Flair handshake at the start, he's a man of honour in treating the NWA title as the best...but he's out for himself and will do anything to retain his title including exploiting any advantage. Windham gets incredibly pissed at this display of poor sportsmanship on Flair's part and starts to attack him repeatedly, now Flair has backed himself into another corner by angering a man who was already on his A game.

Flair briefly manages to get some control, he displays some savvy mat skills in reversing Windham into a unique pinning position whilst carefully maneovering himself within touching distance of the ropes for leverage. Windham bridges to break the pin and then scores the advantage with his punches before targeting the back of Flair via a boston crab. Flair sells it like death and then rashly attempts a suplex not long after which Windham smartly counters into a crossbody and attempted pin. From here Flair senses he almost conceded defeat and sets about evening the odds and dumps Windham to the floor. He bloodies him via the guardrail and the whole setup of the spot was terrific. Flair has demonstrated his intelligence and experience will be his key to victory here against a young challenger in Windham who appears on this night to be the better man. Flair smartly works on the bloodied forehead of Windham and works the crowd to a tee with his renewed confidence now that the bloodied Windham is fighting from the bottom.

But the control doesn't last long! Flair's arrogance gets the better of him and Windham dodges a kneedrop and works over Flair's legs. Again whilst Windham has dominated the majority of the match he's had to continually switch up his game because of Flair's resilience, again so simple but so brilliant. He locks on a figure four leglock and Flair appears a broken man fighting to retain his belt. He grabs the ropes and from here on out sells the legs terrificly, he hobbles and winces for minutes after the legwork and even down the stretch hobbles to let the viewer know he hasn't recovered from the damage, all building to an epic crossbody counter which scores Windham a close call down the stretch. In the meantime, Windham again sets on a new target in scoring the victory and bloodies Flair in revenge for earlier. Both men now start to sell the exhaustion of the match and their offence gets a lot more sluggish and tired looking, given how both men have shown they have the ability to best the other one the finishing stretch becomes increasingly dramatic.

The commentators are terrific in shifting from Windham looking better early on, to Flair's control in bloodying Windham, to Windham evening the odds before discussing if Windham's inexperience will prove costly against Flair. Windham charges into the corner and catches a knee close to a low blow, Flair now struts and targets the legs which Barry sells like death. The pain on both men's faces is terrific and the pacing has been magnificent. Barry scores with the Lariat on two occasions but Flair again gets the ropes, the story of Flair being able to survive Windham's onslaught but never being able to control the match makes for a captivating story on how Windham can go about scoring the victory and whether his desperation will play into Flair's hands. Even the ref bump is paced superbly and creates another moment where Windham appears to have the match won only for Flair to catch another break, here Windham scores with a dropkick from the top whilst the ref is down. The way Barry instinctively goes to check on the ref whilst Flair seeks to catch Barry off guard again demonstrates the clash in characters terrificly.

The finish is what for me keeps this as a terrific match. Both men have exhausted every attempt to put the other down to no avail, Flair nearly gets beaten via a rollup from the figure four due to his overconfidence (again playing into the story) and in desperation resorts to a crossbody which takes both men to the floor. Flair fights to stop Windham getting back in the ring (perhaps signalling he accepts he cannot beat him on this night, and plays into a spot where Flair tosses Windham over the top rope during the ref bump which would have been an obvious DQ). Both men continue to fight one another and the ref calls a double countout, whilst most likely a bum finish to most this keeps the match story of Windham not having enough to beat Flair due to his resilience but drilling home the message that Flair realises he cannot afford to go another 15 minutes. It sets up a future rematch to a tee and completes the match arc, something I'm a sucker for when watching a match. Seeing how cocky Flair becomes a desperate man in the closing stages of matches and looks a far cry from himself at the start of the match never gets old and always ensures the match has progressed.

*******


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

EDIT- apologies for the DP. Forgot I'd already made a post before.


Punches, Punches......and MORE PUNCHES!

*Jerry Lawler vs Bill Dundee, Loser Leaves Town, Memphis, 06/06/1983*

Jerry Lawler is the best puncher in wrestling history, bar none. Bill Dundee is a fabulous puncher as well so there's no way these two punching the shit out of each other for 17 minutes can't equal anything over than MARKDOM. Sadly 5 minutes of this is clipped but what we see is one of the most intense brawls with am all time great crowd willing them on.

Something I've grown to love in Jerry Lawler matches is how he builds up to a spot. In this match Dundee rifles him with two beautiful bulldogs before Lawler on the third attempt manages to counter mid air and crotch Dundee on the turnbuckle. So simple but the execution and drama it creates is unrivalled and something I always expect now in Lawler matches, and something I've come to love as an all time great spot. Dundee himself is a terrific heel in this match, he bumps like a madman for the punches of Lawler and despite the tragic clipping we get to see him jostling with the ref a few times before he bloodies Lawler with one of the all time great punch combo flurries in wrestling history. He beats Lawler within an inch of his life in this 20 second spell and it is GLORIOUS. 

Lawler sells his ass off throughout the match, limping badly after Dundee badly executes a piledriver, which was a spot I thought added to the match with the beating both men had taken, seeing more ruggish execution seemed more becoming of the environment. The crowd were terrific with some of the near falls from both men, particular Dundee's roll up from the Lawler 2nd turnbuckle fist drop, the silence as the referee counts 2 was beyond eerie. The finish itself is absolutely spectacular, Lawler mounts an all time great comeback with 1 eye, spurred on by a rabid crowd and throws some of his best punches (which coming from Lawler makes them GOAT punches) and Dundee sells his ass off. They then recreate the set up spot Lawler teases whereby Dundee twice runs through Lawler's legs, dumping him on the mat like an NFL tackling dummy. On the third charge Lawler catches him with THE UPPERCUT OF ALL UPPERCUTS, Dundee staggers as the crowd rises to their feet and delivers a beautfiul piledriver for the finish.

Tragic 5 minute clipping means I can't go as high as I would wish because we miss out on what appears to be Dundee stooging, some lovely selling and bumps from both men as well as the general chaotic nature of the match. Still the 16 or so minutes we do get is some of the best brawling of all time by two of the best brawlers and workers of all time. Oh yeah and the crowd is pretty fuckin awesome.

*****-****1/4*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Owen Hart vs. The British Bulldog March 3, 1997 for the WWF European Championship was a great match. Good flow, great psychology, and had an interesting story with Owen Hart and Davey Boy Smith as a tag team. Can anyone suggest other Owen Hart and British Bulldog matches that I could watch? I've only watched these matches from them:

Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart Wrestlemania X
Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart Summerslam 1994
British Bulldog vs. Bret Hart Summerslam 1992


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Owen Hart vs. The British Bulldog March 3, 1997 for the WWF European Championship was a great match. Good flow, great psychology, and had an interesting story with Owen Hart and Davey Boy Smith as a tag team. Can anyone suggest other Owen Hart and British Bulldog matches that I could watch? I've only watched these matches from them:
> 
> Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart Wrestlemania X
> Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart Summerslam 1994
> British Bulldog vs. Bret Hart Summerslam 1992


Shawn Michaels vs. The British Bulldog (King of the Ring '96)
Bret Hart vs. The British Bulldog (In your House: Season's Beatings)

Two of Davey Boy's best in his career.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Bret vs. Davey Boy (In Your House 5)
Owen vs. HBK (In Your House 6)
Owen vs. Jushin Liger (Top of the Super Juniors '91)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh and one more as a tag team:

Owen/Bulldog vs. Austin/HBK - RAW May 26, 1997


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

They also had some great matches involving Furnas & LaFon.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

My thoughts on Smackdown! this week. WARNING: It's a long read thus the spoiler tags.



Spoiler: Smackdown! Review



I had my hopes high for this Smackdown! being the go-home show before SummerSlam and it surely didn’t disappoint. Smackdown! has really been the better brand for the majority of the last 5 years and it continues to be to this day. Great matches, feuds, and entertainment as compared to what Raw has been lately; one feud, good opening and ending segments, and an hour and a half of filler in between. So, that being said, let’s get into tonight’s show.

So we kicked things off with COO Triple H addressing the crowd. He announced Rhodes/Jackson for the Intercontinental Title, Bryan/Barrett, and Orton/Khali all for this evening. Of course, I wasn’t looking forward to Khali at all, but the other matches had me excited and got me pumped for the show. Before he can announce Christian’s match, Christian comes out and wants to talk to the WWE COO. Christian threatens to sue Triple H if he doesn’t change the SummerSlam match against Randy Orton. Triple H says Christian has no respect and will still face Orton on Sunday and be in action tonight.

This segment was really well done. Trips has been a great mic worker for over a decade and Christian is no slacker himself. Christian went off on Trips asking him “Why are you doing this to me?” among other things. He seemed sincere and Christian sold it extraordinarily well. Christian was to face Sheamus in a match after the commercial break.

Now, before I get to the match, let me just say I’ve come to love Sheamus. His face turn has been extrememly successful and he’s just entertaining. Later in the night he would address Mark Henry as Shamu and it was just hilarious. That combined with his recent appearance on Conan, which you can see here…

…has just really made me a huge Sheamus mark. I’m actually thinking about heading over to WWEShop and picking up a tee or something because this guy is awesome. He has potential to be the top face of the company. Everyone loved him on Conan and Conan himself even asked Sheamus to come back.

Anyway, that’s enough of that. I’m marking out worse than Matt Striker at the 2011 Royal Rumble.  Yeah, I went there. Getting onto the match, it was pretty good, but the highlight of it was Christian walking out on Sheamus. I think this is the second week he’s done it and it and I think he’s getting under the crowd’s skin a little bit.

Then we had Natalya and Beth Phoenix facing off against AJ and Kaitlyn. Nattie and Beth seem to have picked up where Kharma left off and I think they’ll do a good job with their heel turns and this new “Destroy the barbie dolls” storyline. Seeing them enter the ring together was awesome and this could have been a great tag match if it weren’t for two things:

It being a 2 minute squash match
Kaitlyn

I hate Kaitlyn. I fail to see why most of the IWC, or the Internet Wrestling Community if you’re unaware, loves this chick. She’s not even that hot. Way to built to be sexy, but that’s not my problem with her. She’s a terrible ring worker and can’t sell shit. She no sold the Sharpshooter like a champ. A few facial expressions and one small scream is not selling. She just laid there most of the time motionless and emotionless. I don’t know what I’d do with her, but I wouldn’t allow her near a main storyline such as this until she can actually wrestle.

Moving onto a better note, we had a backstage segment with Ted DiBiase and Cody Rhodes arguing with Teddy Long and Zack Ryder. After Rhodes, DiBiase, and Ryder left, Aksana crept up on Teddy as sexy as can be an flirted with him. Asking to do business with Teddy, or in Aksana’s words,”Teddy, would you do me with business?”. Just…SEXY! I love the way they repackaged Aksana as this mysterious, foreign spy like character. SOOO HOTTT. I want more Aksana everyday of the week, twice on Sundays. I’m in love with this girl. 

We then had a backstage segment with Mark Henry and Johnny Curtis. Mark was simply intimidating Curtis, talking about ending his career on the same night of it beginning. We then had a match between Tyson Kidd and Sin Cara. For those that don’t know, Sin Cara’s “injury” at MITB was actually a suspension for violating the WWE’s Wellness Policy. There were talks of replace Mistico, Sin Cara’s name in Mexico, with another wrestler to portray the Sin Cara character this week and, from what I can tell, the foreseeable future. It didn’t quite look like Mistico. This Sin Cara looked bigger, but it could just be me. Either way, Sin Cara didn’t miss a beat…botching better than he did before his suspension. Wasn’t a great much, some spots looked sketchy, but whatever. My interest in Sin Cara is extremely low at the moment.

Alberto Del Rio beat Daniel Bryan by submission in a great match. I missed some of it, but it was a rather good match. Both men, especially Bryan, are terrific ring workers so this was no surprise. Barrett came out and attacked Bryan after the match. This is just more reason to believe this match will be added to the SummerSlam card sometime before or during the event.
Cody Rhodes beat Ezekiel Jackson to become the new WWE Intercontinental Champion after hitting Cross Rhodes. Wasn’t a great match. Zeke never has good matches, mostly due to his poor performances, but the silver lining here is that Cody won and has finally established himself as serious mid-card title contender. I was losing interest in Cody, but this week has got me excited again. He’s IC champion and what he did after the match was just brilliant as a heel. Zeke attacked DiBiase, who for some reason didn’t leave the ring with Cody, and proceeded to toss him out of the ring at Cody. Cody, however, stepped back and let Ted crash and burn. Cody then just left Ted with sort of a crazed, manic expression on his face. I’m really liking Cody as of late and it may just be me, but it looks as though Cody has beefed up a bit. Either way, I’m back on the Rhodes bandwagon and loving every second of it. WWE would be a fool to keep this rematch off the SummerSlam card.

Orton cut a promo talking about SummerSlam before we saw Henry squash Curtis in roughly two minutes. Sheamus came out afterwards and confronted Mark referring to him as Shamu and commanding him to “roll into this ocean”, referring to the ring, and fight him. Henry teased it, but then walked to the back.

Randy Orton beat The Great Khali after an RKO. Christian came out and taunted Orton after the match, saying he’s the best thing going. Copied that line from spoilers that I didn’t read. I just use them as notes to keep things fresh as I do the review. Will have to take notes during Raws, but no biggie.

Overall, a great show as per usual. I love how they build the main event up with backstage promos and such. It’s old school, but so good and it’s how it should be. After tonight, we have a few compelling storylines going on on Smackdown!:

Orton/Christian
Rhodes/Jackson
Barret/Bryan
Nattie & Beth/The Divas division
Sheamus/Henry

Granted, Orton/Christian is getting stale and Jackson/Rhodes is in it’s infancy, at least we have storylines. Raw is just one storyline with a bunch of pointless matches and backstage filler promos. You could literally watch the first and last 20 minutes of Raw and not miss anything important. Smackdown! has storylines to keep you invested and I’m loving it. It just sucks that it’s relegated to Friday nights where many people won’t watch it. Smackdown! may never go live, but at least bring it back to Thursdays. It will kills two birds with one stone: increase viewership and crush your competition in TNA. TNA’s a shithole as it is and doesn’t need much killing, now that they swerved Kurt right into Immortal and they’re burying they’re young talent and Hogan looks like half dead shit…wait…calm down. This isn’t the time nor the place. This is exactly why I don’t review TNA. It’s too confusing and infuritating to put into words. Just watch it and you’ll understand.

As for Smackdown!, however, great show going into SummerSlam and I’m looking forward to next week. Hope you enjoyed the review and stay tuned for SummerSlam and Raw reviews.



It's from my Wordpress blog. Feel free to check it out, it's in my sig. This is the only plug I'll ever give it. Plus I sincerely wanted to share my thoughts on what was a great Smackdown!. Tell me what you thought if you did read it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My first impressions of this Johnny Curtis character could be summed up by a thousand of these. fpalm

And he hasn't even done anything yet.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice job on the review Scorpion and very well written. I fully agree with all your opinions regarding Smackdown (and Tna) but there's one thing that I disagree with and that would have too be Christian\Orton starting to become "stale". After so lengthy of a feud I'd think any feud would start to become a little stale to some but they are doing the best job you can ask for in today's WWE. There isn't many lengthy feuds that consists of good quality in ring matches like this Christian\Orton feud has brought us. There match at MITB was good, solid quality stuff it just got overshadowed by Punk\Cena's *slightly* overrated match but if I had to pick who's going too outperform the other at SummerSlam I'd definitely give the edge to Christian\Orton. Christian and Orton are both better in ring workers than Punk\Cena and although the promos of Punk and Cena blow Christian\Orton's away, There material is much easier to work with. This Christian and Orton storyline is getting better and more naturally developed as time goes by though and it's starting to draw interest too some. I for one am especially excited to see what Christian is going to pull off at Summerslam and let's hope that they give them a good long lengthy match because god forbid they will give Punk\Cena another FORTY MINUTE match.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> My first impressions of this Johnny Curtis character could be summed up by a thousand of these. fpalm
> 
> And he hasn't even done anything yet.


You would appear to have a potato chip on your shoulder...



Yeah it freakin sucks as a character. Though given how 'wrestlecrap' his vignettes were there's a certain poetic justice in him getting squashed on debut.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Pretty cool cover. Now if they can just give us a match listing please.



> “It’s the veritable definition of “high risk, high reward” in sports entertainment—a rich reward hangs high above the ring and a superstar must climb a ladder to win the match and retrieve the prize. But the falls from the ladders can be devastating, and the punishment one can inflict when using the cold steel ladders as weapons can be brutal. The first Ladder Match DVD in 2007 was one of the biggest-selling DVDs in WWE History, and now the Ladder Match is back with an all-new collection of memorable bouts from WWE, WCW, ECW, and more in The Ladder Match 2: Crash & Burn. ”


ECW & WCW ay? Interesting.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought SmackDown was awful tbh. Del Rio/Daniel Bryan was too short. Sin Cara/Kidd was too short. Didn't even bother checking out Orton/Khali. That new bloke, Curtis or whatever his name is got squashed in under a minute in his debut match.

Show needed more SHEAMUS.

Ladder Match DVD 2, fuck yeah. I'm expecting more MITB's this time around, Michaels/Jericho, Christian/Del Rio, Sheamus/Morrison etc.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Definitely going to be picking up the Ladder Match 2. If it's anything like the first one, it will be a must have! Hopefully it has Michaels/Jericho as I haven't seen that yet and I can imagine it being brilliant.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Most likely won't be getting the second ladder match DVD. Own all the WM's so I have all the MITB matches aside from the MITB PPV ones, and I'll be picking up this year's on DVD anyway. As far as other ladder matches go, I don't think there are many that didn't make the first set/didn't happen when the first set was released that I don't own (only a small handful) or are worth owning. Highly doubt ANYTHING from ECW will be good, and WCW... I can only recall 2 ladder matches from that promotion :lmao.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

I just want Sheamus/Morrison and Michaels/Jericho to be on it and I'm happy.

Del Rio/Christian, either MITB from last year's PPV (both were good, I recall SmackDown's being better but RAW had more superstars), CM Punk/Jeff Hardy TLC, Kane/Del Rio/Edge/Mysterio TLC would be good added bonus's.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Jericho vs. HBK *NEEDS* to be on blu ray, and yes I expect the buildup video to be included like the matches on the first Ladder set.

I'd save Christian vs. Del Rio for the Best PPV Matches of 2011 set. Use the space on here for matches we may not get elsewhere.


----------



## Dirk Pepper (Mar 27, 2006)

I'll be picking up Ladder Match 2. Probably going to order Orton's, Greatest Superstars of 21st Century & Money In The Bank soon.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Pretty cool cover. Now if they can just give us a match listing please.
> 
> 
> ECW & WCW ay? Interesting.


Looks awesome, but for some reason I've had the original for months and haven't even touched it. Gotta get on it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ECW might mean Christian vs. Shelton Benjamin TLC '09 or RVD vs. Sabu SciFi! lol

I'm so pumped for this Ladder Match set! The first edition is easily one of my favorite WWE DVDs ever but man do I wish we could get Benoit/Jarrett from WCW Starrcade '99.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Clique said:


> ECW might mean Christian vs. Shelton Benjamin TLC '09 or RVD vs. Sabu SciFi! lol
> 
> I'm so pumped for this Ladder Match set! The first edition is easily one of my favorite WWE DVDs ever but man do I wish we could get Benoit/Jarrett from WCW Starrcade '99.


Weren't Benoit vs Jericho & TLC 3 both on the first Ladder Match DVD?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes, both are on the 1st set. Two classics.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of Ladder Matches (been done to death these days) but both of those matches were very good. I doubt i'll get Ladder Match 2 set seeing as the first one has most of the Ladder/TLC matches I actually like on there already and I own No Mercy '08.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

You need Jericho vs. HBK on blu ray.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm all out of titles, let's just review the friggin' match:~


*Ric Flair vs Kerry Von Erich, NWA Heavyweight Championship, Hawaii, 10/12/1985*

Seen this pimped as a MOTDC and whilst I totally loved this match and would have it as maybe a top 3 personal favourite match of Flair's, I just can't really think of this match as being alongside Flair vs Steamboat, Lawler vs Dundee, Flair vs Windham or Murdoch vs Windham. That's not to discredit this match at all because that is some stiff competition from the US alone when it comes to MOTDCs, and this match really is sensational and definitely the best Flair vs Von Erich match.

The opening 10 minutes or so sees Kerry come out like a house on fire and besting Flair in very pedestrian esque matwork. I've seen a few people disappointed by this spell of the match but I had no problem with Von Erich using basic holds to maintain an advantage as it got him over as being on Flair's level right from the get go, and territories wrestling was never going to have Lucha esque matwork, but instead focused on making 1 competitor look better by hanging with the champ and this section of the match definitely fulfilled its role in making Flair look below Kerry.

They then start a headlock control segment and Flair is always a blast working from the bottom in these sorts of holds. He lets Von Erich control enough to make it look impactful and part of a strategy but makes sure to work in a few pin attempts to break it up into more than just a rest hold. Kerry dropping some sick knees to Flair's head to combat Flair trying to counter out of the hold was something I wasn't expecting and totally marked out for.

As is usually the story in Flair title defences, a mistake from Kerry costs him the advantage. Kerry already nearly blew his advantage by rushing into the turnbuckle and injuring his shoulder, but this time he gets a little ahead of himself and his overconfidence results in Flair getting the knees up to a splash and working the ribs for the next few minutes. Kerry sells it more like he can't breath and stand rather than collapsing on the mat like some workers do and given the pace they'd wrestled at and would continue to go at, I dug Flair working over the ribs with kicks and choking Kerry to slow him down and wear him out. A lot of the time people might complain Flair ignores the ribs later on but I always find this sort of control segment usually comes off of Flair being dominated for the early going of a match, and instead of being his main control segment it usually feels more like a chance for Flair to recuperate from his early beating and establish him still being able to use his experience to gain control at any moment. The segment rocks in putting over Flair as a tough SOB who can control Kerry at any moment whilst driving home Kerry's inexperience may cost him the match.

Flair though makes a terrible mistake via a missed kneedrop which allows Kerry to now go to town on Flair's right knee in a revenge segment for the ribs and choke workover a few minutes ago. Again this is now the more impactful control segment in terms of being sold in the closing moments and Kerry destroys the knee. He kicks the crap out of it before drilling it into the ring post and Flair's reaction is terrific in making you feel Kerry has just landed a crucial advantage. Kerry then locks a figure four dead centre in the middle of the ring and the crowd EXPLODES in anticipation of a title change occurring. Flair sells his ass off during the submission before finally making it to the ropes and the heat is incredible. Kerry then drags him back to the ring for a second figure four before stopping and locking in THE IRON CLAW on the weakened knee and now this match has gone from good to freaking awesome. Such a unique but clever spot in making Kerry look as smart in Flair in going back to his trusted submission instead of getting caught up in trying to humiliate Flair. Flair's subsequent selling of this is tremendous, he hobbles and grimaces in pain and towards the end keeps selling it every now and then to let you know the damage has been done.

Flair's resilience proves to much though for Kerry and as he continues to be unable to lock in a killer submission he again makes a rash move and misses a kneedrop and his subsequent selling is incrdible. He hops backwards and bails immediately to the floor in agony desperate not to put any weight on the knee, the commentators speculate he may have blown his knee and Kerry is selling this about as good as he can. Flair spots an opportunity and works the knee but is unable to lock in the figure four (albeit a commercial break occurs so for all I know he locked it in during commercial).

Kerry and Flair now enter the closing stages, around 10 minutes has been clipped as we have only 5 minutes left before a 60 minute draw but only 40 odd minutes has been televised. Both men look lethargic and handicapped from the legwork and Kerry still doesn't seem to be entirely comfortable from Flair's constant going back to the ribs as a cut off spot for Kerry's offence. Flair though again makes a rash move in desperation to best Kerry and tries the double axe handle off the top rope from the upside down corner bump but Kerry catches him in the Claw again!!! Once again Flair's frustration and overconfidence has been his downfall and so far he's had no counter for the claw other than a rope break. Kerry turns it into a modified sleeper and drags him away from the ropes and Flair sells his desperation terrificly, backing Kerry into the turnbuckle as well as repeated punches to the weakened ribs, Kerry will not be denied though and keeps it locked in and Flair looks to have passed out.....BUT 60 MINUTES ARE UP AND FLAIR SURVIVES AGAIN!!!

Amazing match built around a fantastic performance from Kerry both on offence and selling. Flair ruled it with his bumping and selling of the figure four and Iron Claw attempts and worked less of a Nature Boy match than I'm accustomed to watching. Each sequence built terrificly into Kerry's inexperience proving his downfall and Flair's resilience often allowing him to stay in the match despite Kerry looking far and away the better man.

*****3/4*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Segunda, with all of your epically written reviews on some of Flair's classic matches you are further showcasing why so many consider him the greatest of all time. He seemingly has an endless list of classic after classic match with so many different opponents.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

He's probably my favourite to watch alongside Eddie, Dick Murdoch and Terry Funk. He just manages to make each sequence build off of the last one as well as making himself look incredibly weak compared to his opponent but then look like the Best In the World when he gets back on offence. Sells incredibly well and his formula will never be beaten in getting a young hometown wrestler over as well as Flair's did.

I may rank him below Funk, Lawler and a couple of Lucha/Puro guys but he's right up there with the best of all time in any promotion in the world. Could only think of Misawa and Kawada as having a match calibre that stacks up with Flair's. His 1985 run is also criminally looked over when people state best individual years of any wrestler. 1989 has the Steamboat 5 match extraveganza as well as the 2 Funk epics, but his 85 run in Mid South is terrific.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

With every new discovery I have with Flair in the 80's I adore his work more. Like I really dig his matches with Ron Garvin. I don't think that much of Garvin but his matches with Flair in '87 are some of the most physically intense I've seen The Nature Boy compete in. The knife edge chops they traded with each other were down-right vicious! The cage match at Starrcade '87 is a personal favorite of mine. Their match in Detroit a couple months earlier is nice too.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

That match is amazing. The Wahoo McDaniel 2/3 falls at the first Battle of the Belts 10 months earlier might be just as good, and is probably my favourite non-Steamboat or Windham Flair match.

I'd consider Misawa and Kawada for > Flair, but that be it. his 85 is the best year for any wrestler EVAHHH.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The Ricky Morton matches are also a delight, Morton vs Flair is just a winning combination whatever match they have. The cage match from GAB 1986 is a terrific terrific match. From what I've seen of Garvin he has a really great match on 5/3/1986 with I believe Tully Blanchard (its in Seabs megapost under WCW/NWA) but yeah its no surprise a Flair match is one of his best.

If you can stomach a headlock being used for 20 minutes or so I really would recommend Flair vs Butch Reed from 1985 Mid South (again in Seabs's megapost). Reed has a brilliant headlock because of how ripped he is and Flair really works terrificly in the hold in trying to make it as engaging as a headlock spot can be, really builds up the story of Flair having no answer for Reed and having to use all his instincts to survive.

There's also a supposed Flair vs Murdoch NWA Title match that went 40 plus minutes which many live called the Greatest Match of All time which sadly never made tape. A tragedy.




Yeah1993 said:


> That match is amazing. The Wahoo McDaniel 2/3 falls at the first Battle of the Belts 10 months earlier might be just as good, and is probably my favourite non-Steamboat or Windham Flair match.
> 
> I'd consider Misawa and Kawada for > Flair, but that be it. his 85 is the best year for any wrestler EVAHHH.


Yeah I've been meaning to get to that Wahoo McDaniel match as well as their Mid South clash.

I'd take Kawada over Flair today but as much as I love Misawa (think his peak is the best any wrestler has ever been) I really can't get into his juniors stuff and find him immesnsly better in the heavyweight scene. May be unfair to rank him down a bit on that (and its not like he goes down massively because of it) but seeing Flair adapt and change his style over the years and still continue to deliver well into 2006 makes me think of him a bit more than Misawa every now and then. I'll probably have changed my mind though by next week lol,


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Flair's a pretty damn good tag wrestler too from the matches I've seen him teaming with Double A or Windham. The six man tags with the Horsemen or Evolution go without saying.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*WWF at Madison Square Garden on 6/16/1984: Bootcamp Match*
*The Iron Sheik vs Sgt. Slaughter*

In this classic battle of USA vs Iran, Sgt. Slaughter takes on The Iron Sheik in a Bootcamp match. You can only win this match by pinfall (no submissions). Falls count anywhere and the ref stands outside of the ring when he's not counting a fall.

There is nothing scientific here, just brawling. Not mindless brawling though. This match told a story in front of one of the loudest crowds I've ever heard. The fight goes back and forth and it ends up with both men absolutely covered in blood. Belts, chairs, boots and even Sarge's helmet were used to get the blood flowing. 

The Sheik tries to nail Sarge with his loaded boot, but he ends up eating a shot from it instead. Sarge slowly crawling over to the boot was the highlight of this match for me. Awesome storytelling. Sarge wins after the blow to Sheik and crowd roars with approval.

If I was to rate this match solely on the in-ring action, I'll give it a ***1/2 rating. But when you really think about it, this match was the ultimate good versus evil battle for the crowd way back in '84 and they loved every minute of it. This is one of the loudest crowds I have ever heard. That gives this match some automatic bonus points. This match was also very brutal for it's time and I can't think of a more brutal match in the WWF until the mind blowing HBK vs Diesal match at one of the In Your House PPVs. That match was 12 years later. This match is historically significant, brutal and criminally under-rated. Go see it.

*******


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Agree with it being *****, think when I first watched it I had it just below the full 5 but would now firmly go to bat for it being up there as the best match in the company's history.

I'd also rate the in ring action the full 5, that is how you do a hate filled grudge match. It should be shown to young workers in how to time a match, how to control and tease a crowd and keep them entertained throughout. The match goes just long enough to not lose the heat for even a second, it didn't need to be 30 minutes plus like most promotions would book a feud ender these days.

Slaughter is amazing btw. Check out his 2 matches in 1981 vs Bob Backlund, (both in Seabs' megapost) and his 1983 Steel Cage tag with Don Kernodle vs Steamboat & Youngblood. Probably the best US Tag Team Match to ever take place in the country.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks buddy, will do.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah there's like 3 matches at the very most I'd rank ahead of Slaughter/Sheik as far as WWE goes. Looked like the greatest blow-off ever even if they had some stuff after it.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I wouldn't go that far. But it's the WWF match in the 70's and 80's by a mile. Yup. That include Steamboat/Savage. I'll go between ****-****1/4 on that. Damn, it's overrated.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

its overrated because it changed the game

story was great, crowd was red hot and it was possibly the first match on the WWF that could rival the NWA workrate.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

True. But I'm not a huge fan of the NWA style. I find it boring and it's just not my thing. Which leads onto...

*NWA 03/12/1983: Tag Team Steel Cage Match*
*Jay Youngblood & Ricky Steamboat vs Don Kernoodle & Sgt. Slaughter*
There were way too many headlocks in this to keep me entertained in the first 15 minutes, but when the match picked up, it had some epic moments. Sarge flying off the cage is a true steel cage match moment. This was bloody and fun when it got going, but the action was way too slow in the beginning for me to rate the whole match in **** area. Well worth a watch if you're an NWA or Steamboat fan.

****3/4*


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I see you guys are discussing older stuff, and I honestly can't contribute so feel free to overlook this. I just watched this match and feel like giving my opinion..

No Mercy 2001

Test vs. Kane

*** 1/2 

Really awesome big man match-up right here. Totally unexpected by the participants, and it's completely opposite of what you would expect. Both guys just throw bombs at each other, huge suplexes, side slams, big punches, some hellacious big boots to the face, diving elbow drops, gorilla press slams to the outside of the ring, chokeslams, just awesome stuff. The pacing is kept at a largely fast pace for the 2 involved, I don't mean they're running around like cruisers or anything, but it's not your typical slow, prodding, rest hold after rest hold big man contest. Also, the crowd gets really fired up and into it, some nice near falls and the crowd just eats it up. I highly recommend just checking it out, very fun big man match and will exceed your expectations. It went by fairly quick, i'd say its around 13 mins long.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

^ That match was awesome. As was that ppv.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I agree, I popped it in as I was having some 01 nostalgia kicking in. I fell asleep during the opening tag match lmao! Woke up during Jericho/Rock, but I made sure to watch Kane/Test then turned it off haha


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Make sure you watch Jericho/Rock in full sometime. Imo Rock's best match of his career, right up there with Jericho too. ****3/4


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> You need Jericho vs. HBK on blu ray.


No I really don't, and i'll likely never buy any wrestling on Blu-Ray until Blu-Ray completely kills DVD. I don't understand your constant bitching about format or picture quality. If I can sit through old matches that look like they were recorded on a VHS tape thats been stuck under a NYC cabdrivers ass the last two decades I think I can tolerate a DVD.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I LOVE the quality of bluray (despite not owning a player lol), so I tend to download movies in HD (full mind you, not this 720p crap... which is still great ), yet I never bother with wrestling. Only HD wrestling I've ever downloaded was HBK/Undertaker WM 26, mainly as a test when I bought a HD hard drive media player around the time of WM.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

McQueen said:


> No I really don't, and i'll likely never buy any wrestling on Blu-Ray until Blu-Ray completely kills DVD. I don't understand your constant bitching about format or picture quality. If I can sit through old matches that look like they were recorded on a VHS tape thats been stuck under a NYC cabdrivers ass the last two decades I think I can tolerate a DVD.


This. ^

I'll stick with DVDs since they're compatible with more devices and I just like the box art taking up the entire case as apposed to Blu-Ray's PS3 style case.

I'm weird, yes, but that's me. DVDs aren't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Survivor Series 2002*
Elimination Chamber 1 - ****1/4
Los Guerreros vs. Rey Mysterio/Edge vs. Kurt Angle/Chris Benoit (Elimination) - ****
Rico/3 Minute Warning vs. Bubba Ray Dudley/Spike Dudley/Jeff Hardy (Table Elimination) - ***
Billy Kidman vs. Jamie Noble - ***
Big Show vs. Brock Lesnar - **
Victoria vs. Trish Stratus (Hardcore Match) - *1/2

Very good and fun PPV from top to bottom. Definitely one of the best non Wrestlemania PPV's that there are. The triple threat tag team match is brilliantly paced and one of the better tag team matches I've seen from the WWE. The chamber match is great and one of the best ones there have been. Haven't seen them all so I can't rank them but this would be my favourite of the ones I've seen.


----------



## Dirk Pepper (Mar 27, 2006)

I was looking at what WWE Matches could/would be featured on Ladder Match 2 and came up with this list:

The Hardys Vs. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin - World Tag Team Championship Ladder Match
One Night Stand 2007

Chris Jericho Vs. Shawn Michaels - World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match
No Mercy 2008

Money In The Bank Ladder Match
Wrestlemania 25

Jeff Hardy Vs. Edge - World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match
Extreme Rules 2009

CM Punk Vs. Jeff Hardy - World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match
Summerslam 2009

Chris Jericho & Big Show Vs. Triple H & Shawn Michaels - Unified Tag Team Championship Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match
TLC 2009

Raw Money In The Bank Ladder Match
Money In The Bank 2010

John Morrison Vs. Sheamus - No. 1 Contender's Ladder Match
TLC 2010

Edge Vs. Kane Vs. Rey Mysterio Vs. Alberto Del Rio - World Heavyweight Championship Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match
TLC 2010

The Miz Vs. Jerry Lawler - WWE Championship Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match
Raw 2010

Christian Vs. Alberto Del Rio - World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match
Extreme Rules 2011

Smackdown Money In The Bank Ladder Match
Money In The Bank 2011


Maybe the 2nd disc Blu Ray with a couple as exclusive features?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, looking at that list of potential matches for the second ladder match DVD... I definitely don't want it .

Would be nice if we got some rare matches on it... but I'm not sure what else it out there that can be considered rare. I have some handheld ladder matches they could use .


----------



## Dirk Pepper (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd like to see a couple of rare matches too, I think there's a Jeff Hardy Vs. Carlito Ladder Match from Raw's 15th Anniversary that could be included.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

McQueen said:


> No I really don't, and i'll likely never buy any wrestling on Blu-Ray until Blu-Ray completely kills DVD. I don't understand your constant bitching about format or picture quality. If I can sit through old matches that look like they were recorded on a VHS tape thats been stuck under a NYC cabdrivers ass the last two decades I think I can tolerate a DVD.


Benefits of blu ray:

- looks better
- sounds better
- menu access without exiting your current viewing video (most of the time)
- more room for more stuff
- SCRATCH RESISTANT

I let people borrow my blu rays all the time, and I never have to worry about them being fucked up on playback due to scratches.

There is also the benefit of when you're watching a live-to-tape event on blu ray, you feel like you are watching the event live, whether it's wrestling, UFC, football, or a concert.

All for just a couple extra bucks.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm watching a good bit of umaga matches right now. R.I.P. EDDIE FATU

He was honestly an incredible worker for his size....the last man standing match against cena at the royal rumble really shows that.

He was booked incredibly as a monster heel, i still think he should have won the wwe title at new year's revolution or at the royal rumble


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Make sure you watch Jericho/Rock in full sometime. Imo Rock's best match of his career, right up there with Jericho too. ****3/4


I haven't seen it in full in yrs. I was halfway paying attention to it last night and it seemed a lot better than I ever remember it being. Will have to check it out in full soon. Prob gonna watch Vengeance 01, or Unforgiven 01 today, love both shows and I liked the product around that time frame.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

In honor of SummerSlam Sunday...

*SUMMERSLAM Review Series*

SummerSlam 92

SummerSlam 98

SummerSlam 02

SummerSlam 09


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Edge: Decade of Decadence Disc 1*

*Breakdown 1998:*
Edge vs Owen Hart
_In Canada, these two countrymen put on a good fast paced match. We see a rare glimpse of Edge's speedy side and the debut of Christian._
*****

*No Mercy 1999: Ladder Match*
Edge & Christian vs The New Brood
_This is well ahead of it's time. If you liked the TLC matches that Edge & Christian, The Hardyz and Dudley Boys were in, you'll love this._
*****1/2*

*WrestleMania 2000: Triangle Ladder Match*
Edge & Christian vs The Hardyz vs The Dudley Boys
_Not as good as the TLC match they had later in the year, still a classic match in Edge's career. Think of this as a prototype to TLC 2000_
*****1/4*

*Summerslam 2001*
Edge vs Lance Storm
_This is filled with some pretty cool spots and served as a brilliant opener to this PPV._
****1/4*

*Survivor Series 2001*
Edge vs Test
_This was quite boring at the beginning but it picked at the end. Nothing too great._
***1/2*

*Sunday Night Heat 2002*
Edge vs Mr. Perfect
_This last about 3 minutes, had a non-finish and was a huge disappointment. I have no idea why this was on this boxset. Edge must of been a huge fan of Mr. Perfect._
*1/2**

*Judgement Day 2002: Hair vs Hair*
Edge vs Kurt Angle
_Nowhere near as great as I remember this, but still a fun watch. It's very obvious who wins this one._
*****

*Smackdown 2002: Steel Cage Match*
Edge vs Kurt Angle
_One of the best TV cage matches I've seen. This one is up there with Angle vs Benoit from 2001._
****3/4*

*Smackdown 2002*
Edge & Hulk Hogan vs Billy & Chuck
_Nothing great here. Edge gets beat down. He makes the hot tag and Hogan hulks up._
**3/4*

*Unforgiven 2002*
Edge vs Eddie Guerrero
_This was a disappointment for me as I expecting much more. Overall, an alright match. It would of been better to include Edge vs Eddie in a No DQ from Smackdown to be honest._
***1/4*


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cactus Clothesline said:


> *Unforgiven 2002*
> Edge vs Eddie Guerrero
> _This was a disappointment for me as I expecting much more. Overall, an alright match. It would of been better to include Edge vs Eddie in a No DQ from Smackdown to be honest._
> ***1/4*


Well, in all fairness, that NO DQ match was on the 2nd Eddie Guerrero DVD that was released around the same time as the Decade of Decadance.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

LAWLER VS DUNDEE. LAWLER HATES DUNDEE, DUNDEE HATES LAWLER. MEMPHIS AIN'T BIG ENOUGH FOR THE TWO OF 'EM, OVER TO TAYLOR SWIFT TO SELL THIS MATCH BETTER THAN I:~
























*Jerry Lawler vs Bill Dundee, Southern Heavyweight Championship, No DQ, Loser Leaves Town, Memphis 30/12/1985*

Seen this match been pimped by the folks at DVDVR and other forums which have done a ballot/reviewed the Memphis set as an 80s MOTDC and something deserving to be praised alongsider Funk vs Flair, Flair vs Kerry Hawaii, Flair vs Windham, Flair (like seriously him again??) vs Steamboat, Murdoch vs Windham, Slaughter vs Sheik, Lawler vs Dundee 6/6/83, Slaughter & Kernodle vs Steamboat & Youngblood and you know what.....this match freaking comes as close as a match can to rivalling Flair vs Steamboat COTC and Flair vs Windham BOTB II as my 80s MOTD.

The pacing is perfect, the character clash between smug and cocky Bill 'Superstar' Dundee and hometown idol Jerry Lawler with only one good eye due to a prior sneak attack, the Mid South Coliseum is rocking, Dundee's wife is at ringside telling Lawler to fuck off and faces and heels are at ringside supporting their man. Its Clash of the freaking Titans and I'm still not doing the environment and setting justice.

Right from the get go Dundee puts in an incredible heel performance. Lawler does a sterling job pointing out to even the most retarded Memphis resident in the building sucking on moonshine that even Good Ol' King has his work cut out trying to win with ONE FUCKING EYE. Dundee throws some incredible punches, he corners Jerry and then casually strolls away like the biggest freaking prick in the universe and mockingly taunts Lawler to come to him. He ducks in and out, circles Lawler, strays away so he's out of Lawler's eyesight, he leans in offering his chin on a plate to Lawler and then ducks making Jerry look like a fool. Then he does it again and then has the cheek to punch Jerry whilst he's mocking him. FUCK BILL DUNDEE. 

His assault is relentless. He punches Lawler repeatedly in his bandaged eye, tries to rip apart the bandages to gouge the eye and then boots Lawler square in the face after they tease Lawler making a comeback. The heat is incredible and Lawler is pulling out a Rocky esque performance. Even the WWE section would be cheering for the guy for christ sake. All of this heat control segment builds and builds with the occasional gorgeous headbutt thrown by Dundee which Lawler bumps for in oh so epic fashion before Lawler lands a right hand!!! Dundee spirals backwards and the crowd goes insane, the pacing has been delicious in building to that one shot from Lawler...but in an instant Dundee charges at Lawler and headbutts him with such force Dundee spirals out of the ring still selling the punch from Lawler. NOW I LOVE BILL DUNDEE.

Dundee girates to his wife that he has this in the bag, Lawler is scraping and trying to mount a comeback however possible and this crowd is demanding Dundee's ass be served on a platter. Eventually Dundee grows frustrated with Lawler's resilience and a commercial break sees them fighting on the outside and eventually into the stands. I lost my shit when Lawler follows Dundee who insists on leaving the arena and Lawler comes within striking distance of punching the bitch, 'he really wouldn't hit a woman would he? Even Memphis has its limits'....and sadly they do as Lawler ignores Dundee's wife and follows him instead (BOOOOOOOO). They fight into the stands and trade brutal punches before Dundee rocks Lawler with a combo and Lawler goes over the barrier to the concrete fall in one of the best bumps I have ever witnessed. Its fucking insane and probably inspired Foley to say 'you think that shit's cool I'll make an entire career making that look ordinary...GOD BLESS YOU MICK FOLEY).

Anyways Dundee drags the ref back to the ring determined to win by countout seeing as Lawler just fell 15 feet to friggin concrete. But then we get an insane moment as the camera pans back to the stands and LAWLER IS WALKING BACK!!!. Obvious 'lol wrestling logic' aside Lawler looks like freaking Godzilla about to crush Tokyo. His eye is bleeding profousely and HE IS PISSED. He gets back in the ring and all hell breaks loose. Punches and headbutts galore from both men, Lawler rocks Dundee with 4 insane punches and Dundee is bumping like Arn Anderson and Ric Flair combined, he's doing a 360 spin before collaping on his ass and its like even better than Lawler doing his Godzilla impression 30 seconds ago. Lawler also takes the time to eat a sickening ring post shot, it was disgusting even for this match but he will not be denied. He takes revenge on Dundee using Lawler's own fist drop from the second rope move and beats on Dundee unmercifully and rocks him with a few rights. Dundee retailiates and Lawler begs for more, the reaction is insane as Lawler looks deranged and wants more. Dundee gives it his all but Lawler pulls down the straps and BUSINESS IS ABOUT TO PICK UP. 

More insane punches from Lawler as Dundee now looks to be moments from defeat, his confidence and swagger has diminished as a deranged man with an unhealty libido runs amok in a surprisingly clean Memphis ring, you get the feeling Lawler is that insane he'd defile Mrs Dundee in the ring post match. The crowd is itching for the piledriver......WHEN SOMEONE HANDS DUNDEE A FOREIGN OBJECT AND HE CLOCKS LAWLER OVER THE HEAD!!!!!

1........2.............................3!!!! Fucking Dundee has sent Lawler out of Memphis, the crowd is as silent as The Bukodan or the room after Mason Ryan someone passes another wellness test. Dundee celebrates with the belt like the biggest piece of shit ever. Its like if Apollo knocked Rocky out and then violated him with his own boxing glove. Dundee's just a grade A piece of horse shit and Lawler has been run out of town.

The match is sadly clipped by a few minutes and in the highlights we find out they clipped possibly the best piledriver Lawler has ever hit. I legit thought Dundee had died on impact. Jesus.

Yeah this was awesome, I'm tired so I'll just put you out of your wait:

*******


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

fuck that shit, imma go watch billy and chuck vs hogan and Edge

shame it wasnt released on enough sets


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Lawler in that match would have sodomised Billy and Chuck with their bandanans and it would have ruled the universe.Seriously he was batshit insane (Terry Funk batshit insane might I add).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

terry funk batshit insane is pretty awesome


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Terry Funk is awesome on so many levels, he takes many forms and each are almost as good as the last.

1985 Jerry Lawler and 1989 Terry Funk would have been quite the tag team. So much violence and batshit insanity and hitting people with microphones and being unruly degenerates. Someone should do that in Be The Booker.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i had a similar idea in my head, but it usually ends with them either being gunned down by navy seals or taking over the world


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What have you got against my future employers Redead.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

"you must spread some reputation around before giving it to Redeadening again".

Speaking of Lawler and Funk they have a few brawls on the Memphis set which everyone raved about (duh). Hoping to get around to watching them sometime in the week.

Funk & Lawler in Memphis is about as good as it gets, imagine them in a tag match vs Billy & Chuck...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you know, its a damn shame how little people think of lawler nowadays. would it kill the wwe to release one set about the guy or even mention his epic history?




McQueen said:


> What have you got against my future employers Redead.












Do you have any idea how badly I want to kill you?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Goodhelmet has a Lawler set for £20, 8 discs. Much more reliable for match footage as well than any WWE released one would ever be.

Matches like the Dundee ones though reaffirm my belief he's slowly working his way into GOAT status. And I still haven't covered the Dutch Mantell matches, the Austin Idol Cage match or his Funk matches. 

Feel free to ask for the link to Lawler vs Dundee btw, can't see you not loving it if by some chance you haven't already seen it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

im not saying for me, but i mean anyone who isnt a smark probably has ZERO idea king was ever anything more than a commentator


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Someone once said Joey Styles made more of a lasting legacy in wrestling than Lawler. 

Tit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

oh right, i remember that thread. what a fucking retard. must have been an ecw mark

one of dem geniuses who chanted you cant wrestle at cena while cheering the sandman earlier that night


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

TBH Sandman's character portrayal of a sloppy drunk douche who had no business being in a wrestling ring was one of the most convincing portrayals I've ever seen. He must have studied Terry Funk from 89....and his 'ring skills' did strike that of someone who'd watched TV since ECW shut down instead of keeping in shape.

And I think the guy was an uber Attitude Era mark. Explains it all really.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah i dont think that sloppy drunk douche who shouldnt be in the ring was a 'gimmick' per say

and it wasnt never as entertaining as what Terry or lawler did


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

no dude you see his portrayal was that good he's got you questioning kayfabe and reality


should point out this is obvious sarcasm btw :lmao.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Readead. Do you know how badly I want some Falafel?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

cant blame ya man, falafal is awesome. been a while since i had some too


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd kill for a Gyro, or to be Klebold right now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

klebold gets so many bitches right now it aint even funny

only guy who comes close is that steamed hams fellow


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Segunda Caida's use of a Taylor Swift gif makes him my new favorite poster.

Sorry McQueen.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

well when I'm trying to sell the goodness of Lawler vs Dundee, Taylor Swift comes in very handy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Segunda Caida's use of a Taylor Swift gif makes him my new favorite poster.
> 
> Sorry McQueen.


Segunda Caida is my favorite poster too. Its all good.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

rockhead may sue you for gimmick infringement segunda

otherwise, youre a shining ray of hope in the sea of fucktards and mouth breathers called the 2011ers


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Don't need to sell me on that match. Went on a Memphis binge a couple years back and convinced myself Jerry Lawler was the greatest thing since sliced bread.

Have you seen his no-rope barbed wire match with Dutch?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

is Rockhead the one I've seen people refer to as COCKHEAD?

Edit: Mystery the Mantell series is the next set of Lawler matches I hope to get around to in the next couple of days. Got a WCW top 100 poll to work on as well so hopefully gonna combine that with a few Lawler matches.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

rockhead is that weirdo who likes barca, chelsea and taylor swift


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't think the Dutch matches are as good as the Dundee matches, but they're still fantastic. 

Fabulous Ones and Moondogs fucking rocked in Memphis as well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm starting to wonder if COCKHEAD actually hates me now. I'm just giving that brown bitch some shit, because i'm white and its my right.

Thats right I'm Kerwin "Actually" White V.2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the kerwin white gimmick had potential

reminded me of Cal Turk


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I'm hoping to order Mid South and Memphis from Cal, then maybe order a couple of sets from Goodhelmet. Everything I've seen from Memphis has been sensational and right up my alley.

McQueen with a navy seal supremacist gimmick has potential. He's Backlund Approved as well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

White is MIGHT :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> Yeah I'm hoping to order Mid South and Memphis from Cal, then maybe order a couple of sets from Goodhelmet. Everything I've seen from Memphis has been sensational and right up my alley.
> 
> McQueen with a navy seal supremacist gimmick has potential. He's Backlund Approved as well.


id mark


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

SummerSlam 2011 Review...



Spoiler: Again, long read plus spoilers if you haven't seen it...



NOTE: I won't be addressing the backstage segments and/or the musical performances until the end.

The Miz/R-Truth/Alberto Del Rio v. Rey Mysterio/Kofi Kingston/John Morrison

Alright so coming into tonight's show we had just five matches scheduled for the card. However, we started the night off with a six man tag match between the team of the Miz, R-Truth, and Alberto Del Rio and the team of Rey Mysterio, John Morrison, and Kofi Kingston that wasn't even scheduled. Surprisingly though, it was a really good six man tag. The pace was high the entire match and with the exception of a bad performance on Miz's part, no surprise there, it was a really fun curtain jerker. The finish was the best part of the match though. Kofi and Morrison taking out, actually I can't remember who they took out, but they took two of their three competitors out and Rey put the nail in the coffin by securing the pin. It was actually a really good 6-8 minute match and it honestly got me excited for the rest of the show. - ***1/2

Mark Henry v. Sheamus

I had high hopes for this match. If you read my Smackdown! review you know that I'm really high on Sheamus at the moment and I'm loving his face turn. The crowd was hot tonight and Sheamus got a really big pop. Then again I wouldn't be surprised if the crowd consisted of mostly smarks. Anyways, the match was really well done. There was one nasty spot where Sheamus was hunched over the second rope facing the hard camera and Henry rushed him and did sort of a Bronco Buster maneuver but slide all the way through which I was sure broke Sheamus' neck. Look bad, but turned out Sheamus was alright. It was roughly a 10 minute match and both men had a good showing, but the most memorable part of the match was without a doubt when Henry put Sheamus through the corner barricade. It had people all around the area jumping and screaming in shock and excitement. It was a crazy moment that shocked a lot of people including myself. However, the match loses some points because of the count out finish. I guess it was all apart of a major sell, but Sheamus couldn't muster the strength to make it back to the ring before the count reached 10. I felt cheated by the finish, but I suppose it will make me hungrier to see their next encounter...which it has. - ***1/4

Kelly Kelly w/ Eve v. Beth Phoenix w/ Natalya for the Diva's title

Now, the match got a little more time than Diva's matches usually do even on PPV so it was cool in that aspect, but the match itself sucked. Kelly's a poor ring worker and is over solely on her looks. She's just so cringe worthy in the ring with all her screams and what not. There was one funny part of the match where Beth was lifting Kelly from the turnbuckle to eventually set her up for the Glam Slam and she was grabbing Kelly's tights and they were really starting to get low. I thought Kelly was on the verge of losing her pants, which I was all for, but unfortunately it just led to Kelly reversing the Glam Slam into a roll up and winning. Poor match and Kelly's a tease. - **

Wade Barrett v. Daniel Bryan

I knew from the get go that this match was going to be great. A good ring worker in Barrett and arguably the best in the world in Bryan it was a given that this match was going to be good and it was. Most of the match is foggy to me, but I do remember Bryan unleashing a flurry of kicks to various parts of Barrett's body and eventually one to the head. It was a good 12-15 minute match and I'll probably go back and re-watch it at some point, but I remember being entertained and satisfied by it. Great match. - ***3/4

Randy Orton v. Christian for the World Heavyweight Championship

Before the match Christian announced he had someone to come support him at ringside and it turned out to be Edge. It was a great fucking moment to see Edge return. He looked fresh and healthy and happy. He was just excited to be there and he showed it. His return and entrance made the night for me as I've been an Edge mark for years. Anyways, Edge said a few words about Christian and eventually made the point of Christian being a cry baby and using tasteless tactics to win. Edge admitted he did these things, but said he did it in style. He eventually called Christian a bitch, I'm paraphrasing here since I can't remember the extra few words Edge added in before the "bitch", and then walked away. Christian was screaming for Edge to come back, but eventually Orton's music hit and the match begun.

It was a long match, roughly 25 minutes, so I can't remember all the details. However, the match started out I believe with good old fashioned brawling. There weren't many, if any, submissions in this one, but there were some nasty bumps. So nasty apparently that Orton was bleeding from the mouth and I believe the thumb which Orton then used as face paint towards the end...go figure. Lots of kendo stick action, Christian took all three table bumps, and a pretty nasty bump on the steel steps which were in the ring. Thought for sure there was some legitimate damage done there, but he took it like a champ. It was just an overall hard knocks style match and both men took some punishment. There was even a spot where they both landed on a flat table in the ring. I don't remember the exact move they executed, but the table wasn't even setup so it must have hurt like hell. I was disappointed that Orton one the belt back, but they're likely going to continue the feud into NOC or Vengenace, possibly even into Survivor Series. Either way, it was a fantastic match just like they're previous four, though I didn't see MITB or CP but I heard good things. - ****

CM Punk v. John Cena for the Undisputed WWE Title w/ Special Guest Referee Triple H

The main event, the match we all paid to see. CM Punk vs. John Cena for the Undisputed WWE title. Now I heard WWE wanted less matches on the card so that they had more time for this match as they wanted to top MITB. I don't know if they did that, but it sure as hell was a good match. It started off slow with a lot of chain wrestling and submissions. Really technical style wrestling here. The crowd was AMAZING for this match. Not quite as good as Chicago, but that was an all smark crowd. The pace started to pick up and the two really went at it. Most of the action stayed in the ring except for when Punk dove through the ropes and hit Cena. Instead of a double count out, Trips threw both men back into the ring and the match continued. It was a really good match with a few clever counters and great selling on both parts. I'm not going to map out the match for you as you really should see it for yourself, but it was a really good fucking match. Punk won, but Cena's leg was on the ropes and Trips missed it which made me feel cheated, again, but I was happy for Punk's win and didn't question it. I just thought of it as more material for the feud...and then all hell broke lose. Punk was left alone, celebrating in the ring when all of a sudden Kevin fucking Nash of all people is in the ring and attacks Punk. Trips realizes what's going on and heads down to the ring, but Nash ran off through the crowd and I, among others, was left stunned...and then shit really got crazy. ADR comes out, cashes in his MITB briefcase and wins the WWE title.

I've never seen a bigger display of fuckery in my life. ADR is a talentless worm who's only upside is being half decent in the ring. He put Rey out of action and feuded with Edge and yet still couldn't garner any heat if he were to rape a small child in the ring on live television. I'm just not happy about the situation at the moment...I know,"Tell me how you really feel." Shat ap. Match rating - ****1/4 - Mostly for the swerves at the end.

Overall it was a good PPV and it's going to give us a lot to think about. Why was Nash involved? ADR's title reign. How will this affect Cena/Punk. Where do we go from here? The backstage stuff was good as well. Punk and Steph exchanged words backstage and Steph asked for a handshake and Punk responded with,"I would, but I know where that hand has been." which had me trolololol'ing. We did see Steph leave Cena's dressing room, but that was never explained. Maybe there is a conspiracy. Maybe Trips, Steph, Nash, ADR, and Cena have teamed up...nah, Russo isn't writing. So it couldn't be that.

I'm still pissed off that both the IC and US titles weren't defended. It just goes to show how shortsighted WWE really is. The titles need a lot of working on to mean something again and this has been another opportunity missed by the WWE. I would have taken Riley/Ziggler and Rhodes/Zeke over the 6 man tag and musical performances. I honestly would have. The matches on the card were really good, for the most part, and so that's good. Edge's return and the two title matches really made up for it as well. Overall a good undercard and two great main events only held back by the Diva's match which was a given.

SummerSlam 2011 - ****


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Miz/Truth/Alberto vs. Mysterio/Morrison/Kofi- ***
Sheamus/Henry- ***1/4
Divas Title Match- (Didn't really pay attention to for the most part)
Barrett/Bryan- **** (I might be overrating it a bit, but I really loved this match. Power game vs. wrestling game in this match was awesome... and the outcome pleased me as well. Perhaps Barrett's best match, and shows he's not as bad in the ring as some people make him out to be.)
Christian/Orton- ****1/4
Cena/Punk- ****1/4

Pretty damn great night. 3 matches ****+ stars from me, and the rest was good enough. Backstage segments were nice, and Edge promo was very good. Only two bad parts of the night were the C-lo performance and the ending, which I won't say for those who don't want to be spoiled, but if you do, read the above review or the Summerslam discussion thread.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Six man tag - ***
Sheamus/Henry - ***
Kelly/Beth - **1/4 (not as bad as expected)
Bryan/Barrett - ***3/4 (watching it on the replay right now, good stuff)
Christian/Orton - ****1/4
Punk/Cena - ****

Good show, hated the ending but still pretty good. Cee-Lo didn't bother me because it was fairly short. Michael Cole actually saying some good things about DB was nice.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Read the spoilers for the ending because realistically i'll probably not watch this show but I really dislike what I read.



Spoiler: Summerslam ending



And its not even that i'm mad Punk lost the title or dislike ADR its the fact he clearly isn't over enough to hold the title right now. This is a fucking baffling news. Another case of "WWE wants you to think this guy is legit, fuck the fact he isn't over."


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Punk/Cena was excellent again. Didn't have the intangibles to equal their MITB match but the ring work was better in this one. Really dug some of the counter sequences, thought Cena held his own in the technical department, and the stiff strike exchanges towards the end were fucking awesome. Great match.

Orton/Christian delivered again too. Might be their best match together, gotta re-watch it and the one from Over the Limit. Really disappointed by the result though.

Didn't see anything else. I'll download the whole show when I get a chance.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Summerslam 2011*

Rey Mysterio/Kofi Kingston/John Morrison vs. Alberto Del Rio/The Miz/R-Truth ***1/2
Sheamus vs. Mark Henry ***
Kelly Kelly (c) vs. Beth Phoenix Diva's Championship **
Wade Barrett vs. Daniel Bryan ***3/4
Christian (c) vs. Randy Orton No Holds Barred World Heavyweight Championship ****1/2
CM Punk (c) vs. John Cena (c) Undisputed WWE Championship w/ Triple H as referee ****

The 6 man tag match was a fun opener. Sheamus vs. Mark Henry I thought was suprisingly good with both men looking strong. The spot where Mark Henry rammed Sheamus through the barricade was awesome and the crowd reaction was priceless. K2 vs. Beth Phoenix was alright for what it was. Wade Barrett vs. Daniel Bryan was a really good match. Daniel Bryan continues to solidify his stance as one of the best in-ring workers in the WWE and Wade Barrett was great as well. Christian vs. Randy Orton was freaking AWESOME. Both men were tremendous and there was some sick moments such as Chrisitan getting RKO'd on the announcer's table. The last spot with Christan springboarding and getting RKO'd on the steel steps was amazing. I legitimately think Randy Orton vs. Christian could be feud of the year. The Undisputed WWE Championship match was great. Even though I think their MITB match was the best, this match was great nonetheless excluding the lackluster finish. Kevin Nash appearing was shocking and ADR cashed in his MITB contract was cool thus giving an interesting end to the show. Props to the WWE for having 2 straight solid great PPVs.

8/10


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, SummerSlam looks must see. Everything from top to bottom looks good-great. I had a feeling Orton/Christian would steal the show and judging by star ratings, it has. Really want to see the openeer, Barret/Bryan and the 2 Main Events. I've also seen *** + ratings for Sheamus/Henry which sounds pretty cool too.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*WWE Summerslam 2011*

*The Miz, R-Truth and Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio, John Morrison and Kofi Kingston*
I hate matches like this. This sounded like it was announced 5 minutes before the PPV aired. It served a purpose though, and that was to get big names on card and to make Alberto Del Rio's appearance in the main event a lot more unpredictably. Rey gets a pin in this match. It was decent, nothing more, but it wasn't pointless.
****

*Sheamus vs Mark Henry*
Another decent match here. It was quite boring at the beginning, but it picked up at the end. Mark Henry's slowing improving his game, it looks. Henry wins by drilling Sheamus though the barricade in an epic spot and let's Sheamus get counted out.
****

Cee Lo Green comes out and does his thing. He does two songs and leaves. It served as a nice break and fits in with the WWE's style of entertainment nicely. 

*Diva's Championship*
*Kelly Kelly (c) vs Beth Phoenix*
Wow. Look, a DECENT Kelly Kelly match. She went boobs to the wall here and worked her ass off. Nothing amazing but Kelly Kelly's best match so far. Beth may of carried here, I dunno. Kelly wins via roll-up.
***1/2*

*Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett*
I wasn't paying major attention to this, but it looked like really solid match. Bryan ends up losing cleanly by receiving a Wasteland from Barrett. Bryan carries on his losing streak (which better go somewhere, by the way and Wade's gets a good match and a PPV win. Everybody's happy.
*****

*World Heavyweight Championship: No Holds Barred*
*Christian (c) vs Randy Orton*
Edge came back (Yay) and told Christian he's turned into a whiny bitch and leaves. I thought he'd come back later but he didn't. I'll guess he'll be on Smackdown then. Anyway, on to the match. It was really good actually. A lot more weapons were used then I thought and we got many table spots. Randy wins by I don't know how because my stream died. Typical. So my rating is just a guess as I missed the last 2 minutes. Not as brilliant as their Over The Limit encounter, but it's much better than all of the other matches.
******

*Undisputed WWE Championship: Special Referee is Triple H*
*CM Punk (c) vs John Cena (c)*
I had no idea what was going to happen here so this get automatic bonus points for unpredictability. I've never felt more entangled by solely ring work like I have with these Punk vs Cena matches. These are truly the Flair/Steamboat matches of our generations. It had my attention from the beginning to end like their last match. My only complaint is that it felt like it ended prematurely. Punk retains by GTSing Cena. Cena had his foot on the rope. Kevin Nash of all people comes down and Jackknifes Punk. WTF? This leads us too...
*****3/4*

*WWE Undisputed Championship*
*CM Punk (c) vs Alberto Del Rio*
Yup. Del Rio cashes in. He hits an enziguri and wins the title. A total WTF moment. I really have no idea what's going on and I cannot wait for Raw.
*NOT RATED* 

*Fianl Thoughts*
A damn fine PPV. The undercard was solid, Kelly Kelly got a decent match, the music was good, the comedy was hiliarous, the main events were epic and the I have no idea what's going down tonight on Raw. Joint PPV of the year along with Money in the Bank. Thumbs up.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

SS was fucking fun as hell with some great matches to boot. Didn't like the decisions for... well all the matches I watched (skipped the 6 man and diva matches), but hopefully they do something to keep up Punk's momentum and they somehow manage to make Del Rio over too (not sure HOW... and I'm a fan of the guy lol).

NASH~! return was awesome btw.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

KingCal said:


> but hopefully they do something to keep up Punk's momentum and they somehow manage to make Del Rio over too (not sure HOW... and I'm a fan of the guy lol).


I think it's getting to the point where Vince is getting ready to pay people in the crowd to boo/cheer/give Del Rio some reaction so it looks good on TV. 

Seriously though, with the way this guy has been pushed down our throats since his debut, those "Del Rio" chants from last night during his entrance at the beginning of the show shouldn't come as any surprise... and that was probably the biggest shock of the night for me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*On the whole I thought the show ended up being better than I thought it would be. The 2 main events both rocked and there wasn't really a bad match on the undercard.

6 man was more or less what I figured they'd add. Rey mustn't be hurt that bad as he was running around and springboarding at the end and they were still plugging his title rematch on Raw. Del Rio cash in became even clearer when he was barely in the match which meant the bulk of the match had to be Miz/Truth/Morrison/Kofi which kinda sucked for the most part. Miz was by far the MVP of a rather basic match which I really didn't care for. - **

Punk backstage segment with Ace and Steph was awesome, especially the end of it. Actually though Truth's backstage skit with Jimmy Hart was funny too.

Henry/Sheamus was a solid heavyweight WWE type match. Wouldn't say it ever really got going though and the cop out finish was to be expected. The spot itself was tremendous though even though it should have happened the other way around to push Sheamus stronger than Henry but whatever. Crowd went mad for it in the area where it happened, especially the Joey Ryan lookalike. **1/2

Cee-Lo segment was short thankfully and some asses came out to save him. Flicked through most of it bar a little. Lol'd at the the crowd not joining in for him.

Kelly/Beth ROCKED. Seriously this was awesome. Might be the first time I've paid proper attention to a Kelly match but she looked awesome in both aspects. She mostly just does gymnastics over wrestling moves but they worked perfectly in the context of this match with the powerhouse heel worker. Really good cat and mouse dynamic. Didn't notice a single botch which is incredible for a WWE divas match and nothing in the match looked awkward, all felt natural and comfortable to watch. Kelly winning was meh but they'll probably have Beth win at NOC as they like to do lots of title changes at that PPV. Finish rocked though. - ***

Danielson/Barrett was probably the least I expect from a Danielson match. Barrett's control segment really bored me and the match didn't really seem to have any focus or direction, not to mention the fucking stupid booking of the finish. Caida's idea was pretty good though with them having Danielson lose and then start going on a rampage leading into Mania so he looks stronger. I'll probably get some head shaking for this but I thought the Beth/Kelly match was every bit as good as this, maybe even a little better in terms of being more enjoyable. Definitely one of the weakest 10+ minute matches Danielson has had since like 05. - **3/4

Christian/Orton was fucking brilliant and my WWE MOTY so far. Awesome match just in terms of being a WWE hardcore style match but then when you throw in all the awesome throwbacks to their previous matches they had it really escalated. Didn't care for Edge. Thought it was odd how they were basically saying that Edge and Christian were best friends but they haven't spoke since Edge retired. Loads of stuff to like about the match. Really liked how they used and teased the finishers throughout the match by having them throw them out before the final stretch but each time they get countered because the opponent isn't worn down enough yet so they go back to the weapons before going for them again. Really got the importance of the moves over as well as the desperation to win the match. RKO table spot rocked. Loved how Christian teased going for it himself but his cockyness ended up getting the best of him and Orton finally broke the table with his RKO. Feel sorry for the poor bastard for continuing to take those table bumps off his own move. Christian spitting on Orton before the conchairto was another awesome spot and played off the MITB match superbly with Christian using it again to piss Orton off but not having any stips to hide behind this time so yet again his cockyness ended up being his downfall. Finish was an awesome spot on it's own but again was a great throwback spot to their first match. Christian + Hardcore match also means that you get Christian bumping which always equals greatness. The two table spots came off great too. Booking wise it kinda sucked to have Christian drop the belt again but the match more than made up for it. Wouldn't suprise me if we end up with yet another Christian/Orton singles match after this. Definitely my WWE MOTY and probably top 15, possibly top 10 anywhere in the world this year - ****1/2

Cena/Punk was also awesome. Not quite as good as their MITB match, mainly because the match never really seemed to take off towards the end like their MITB match did. Slower pace worked for them and it fitted with how they built the match up as being super important. The sumbission counters sequence that they did was awesome. Really glad they didn't so some stupid screwjob angle with Trips in the end. I thought Trips' role worked really well at the end with him just trying to have a straight winner and a single WWE champ but then Nash of all people turns up to ruin his picture and then Del Rio just fucks it up even more. Del Rio's part was obvious that it was coming but I didn't expect them to do something like that with a guy like Nash. Hopefully it goes somewhere and they have a decent explanation for it though. Noticed some massive guy by the barrier when Punk was celebrating but I just figured it was a security guard or someone and then they zoomed in on Punk and you could hear the atmosphere of the crowd change so I knew someone was there but when it ended up being Nash it shocked me. Really interested in seeing where they go with Punk/Nash and Cena/HHH after the finish. Didn't feel like your typical WWE main event style match which helped them as it felt really fresh and the strikes were great, especially Cena's flurry of punches towards the end. - ****1/4

Didn't really feel like a major PPV to me but match quality wise it was a really good show and the main events were both awesome. Commentary was awful though and I mean off putting type of awful. Amazed that JR didn't make the lineup ahead of Booker. I don't think Booker actually has a clue what's going on. He roots for heels when he's the babyface announcer and he constantly lets Cole just make him look like a fool. Some of his worst ever lines tonight though.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

No ratings, but Summerslam was a pretty damn good ppv. Honestly, I'd say it was better than MITB. Orton/Christian was so fuckin great and Cena/Punk had everyone in the room goin nuts for the last few minutes. Bryan/Barrett was an excellent midcard match and Sheamus/Henry wasn't bad at all. Fuckin Kevin Nash!?!?!?

Fuck Cee Lo.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Nash ~!

Cena vs Punk **** 1/4

Christian vs Christian **** 1/2


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

'Thank You Savage' Chant - *****

Christian vs. Randy Orton - ****1/2

CM Punk vs. John Cena - ****1/2


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I might be in the minority here but I found Bryan/Barrett boring as hell. It was the only part of the show that made me feel sleepy and yes, that includes the Divas match. I don't know, I just couldn't get into it at all. As for the rest, Seamus/Henry was a really fun match. That guy shitting a brick on the outside when they crashed into the barrier was hilarious lol. The opener was really fun too although I was in the process of preparing our food munch at that stage. Orton/Christian was fantastic and equals their OTL match for me. These guys have wonderful chemistry. Superb match and my MOTN. 

Cena/Punk was strangely awesome lol. It felt really different to regular WWE matches to me. The submission stretch in the middle was great to watch. Seems to me that when Cena gets "You Can't Wrestle" chants he starts actually wrestling lol. I don't think it was better than their MITB match but it was still brilliant. Like Orton/Christian, these two have wonderful chemistry together and it shows. The finish was just a whole series of mark out events. Cena foot on the rope, Punk's celebration, Punk not shaking Trips hand, Trips walking away, KEVIN FUCKING NASH turning up out of nowhere, Punk eating a Jacknife, ADR cashing in, Trips looking confused as fuck. It was just chaos and I loved it lol. 

Another great PPV from WWE with entertaining backstage segments (STEPH returned and Truth/Jimmy Hart lol) coupled with great matches. That's 2 in a row now. I wonder how long they can keep this up lol.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Was I the only one that thought that the actual In ring perfomance in Punk/Cena II was better than the in ring work in Punk/Cena I. It seemed that their match last night was alot more technically sound.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Does anyone have a solid release date for MITB and Summerslam DVD's?
The best ive found is October but has anyone got the actual date? How come US gets MITB tommorow but we have to wait another 2 months


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Why am I reviewing more Flair? Because he's awesome.

*Ric Flair vs Wahoo McDaniel, NWA Title, CWF Battle Of The Belts, 2/3 falls, 02/09/1985*

The ref in this (Bill Alfonso) looks suspiciously like Mickey Pearce off of Only Fools & Horses, I think I'm in love with the match already.

First fall here is really really terrific stuff. Probably one of my most favourite falls in any 2/3 falls match I've seen. Flair is ruling it as the biggest piece of trash to hit Florida and really comes across like some Actor who got nominated for 1 Oscar who suddenly thinks he's Robert Duval. He's pushing the ref and lecturing him on how to do his job, jostling with fans who think he sucks and there's this great spot where Flair's working over the left arm and yells at the camera man to get out of his face and he won't warn him again. Aside from Flair kicking ass as a character the in ring work is superb. They build McDaniel's chops to be lethal and the early opening has Flair constantly getting bested in the chop exchanges and regularly bailing to the floor. This all builds to McDaniel having an answer for everything Flair throws and a drop toe hold leads to him working over Flair's leg. Flair lets out an epic scream and despite the hold only beinng used for maybe 45 seconds Flair sells the leg better than most guys will sell 5 minute workovers these days. He limps after each step, takes his time in the corner to pull himself up, shakes the leg when he's working over McDaniel's arm and there's this amazing spot where he snapmares McDaniel, deliberately gets off the ground carefully and then misses an elbow drop instead of the patented kneedrop I was expecting. 

Flair's desperation leads to him getting incredibly violent throughout the fall, first with some nasty boots to the stomach of McDaniel before throwing him to the floor and smashing his shoulder into the ring post. From here Flair's workover of the arm is sensational, he has some unique submissions we never see him bust out as well as some subtle touches such as an awesome quirk where he has McDaniel in a hammerlock on the mat and he starts working over the fingers of McDaniel at the same time. He's always looking to cheat as well at any opportunity and the crowd response is terrific. Flair makes a mistake though again in trying to go toe-to-toe with McDaniel and pays for it dearly as McDaniel locks in an insanely awesome headlock/sleeper submission and Flair is terrific at frantically grabbing at the ropes before slowly collapsing to the mat and being pinned. Incredible opening to the match which really put over McDaniel as a star and had a Lucha feel to the fall in terms of giving McDaniel great momentum into the second fall and making Flair's desperation to come back all the more greater.

Second fall honestly may be just as good if I'm honest. Flair's selling off the sleeper from the last fall is great early on with him constantly having to shake off the cobwebs and get focused. McDaniel even attempts the sleepr again and Flair flies to the ropes with everything he has, just immaculate in putting over the sleeper as a move he can't escape. The way he paces the fall and tries to move into a better position really reminded me of Fujiwara who is probably the best defensive wrestler of all time. Even the simplest of lock ups just came across as Flair trying to think two steps ahead of McDaniel and find some way of regaining the momentum. He truly came across as 'The Man' in this fall. He sells the leg extremely well in it affecting him to the point where he's not 100% but still comes across as something he's capable of fighting through to retain the belt. 

He regains the advantage after McDaniel blasts him with a hellacious chop which sends Flair spiralling to the floor. Flair catches the leg and sets about tearing it out of its socket. He rams it into the post, stamps on it (and immediately sells the left leg on impact) and then there's a ridiculously awesome spot where Flair goes for an elbow drop, leans all the way back for maximum impact...but pauses because his leg is affected by it! Immense selling and detail from this genius. Flair's also quick to play the arrogant prick from the first fall by constantly arguing with the ref over a slow count. The finish is actually quite good. Flair has slowly become more aggressive because McDaniel has been able to survive the figure four including one sweet reversal by holding onto Flair's left leg and attempting to twist it to break the hold. Flair busts McDaniel open and then after a ref bump and a bridge backslide from Wahoo, Flair snaps and rams McDaniel's head off the ring post twice before bringing him into the ring and finishing him off with a very impactful knee drop. It was a typical 80s finish that would probably give fans heart attacks these days in how simple it was but I had no mither with it, everything built well to it and Flair was amazing throughout. 

Must say as well the commentary between Solie & Graham is a joy to behold in putting over both men and the in ring action as well as the various strategies employed by both men. There's no WWE 2011 bullshit commentary with such wit as 'McDaniel's love for the NWA belt is only bettered by his love of fried foods'.

Third fall is surprising short but it still awesome. Both men sell the damage from going 45 minutes and McDaniel takes it upon himself to return the favour and have Flair bleed like a stuffed pig. They tease the sleeper again and Flair appears to have no answer for the hold and fights for all his life, McDaniel is pissed and wants to choke him out and his anger gets the best of him as Flair with all his might kicks off of the corner turnbuckle and collapses to the mat with McDaniel having a rear naked choke applied but unaware his shoulders have been counted to 3 on the mat!! A part of me would have preferred a more drawn out finishing fall but I still loved McDaniel seemingly being thrown off of his game by Flair's actions and inadvertantly costing himself the match along with putting over Flair as a man who values the NWA Championship above all. Perhaps a more drawn out 3rd fall would see this going the full 5* but as of now its a freaking awesome match but just not at the level of Flair vs Kerry or the other 80s gems from Flair's locker.

*****1/2-****3/4*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

jblvdx said:


> Was I the only one that thought that the actual In ring perfomance in Punk/Cena II was better than the in ring work in Punk/Cena I. It seemed that their match last night was alot more technically sound.


I agree completely, it was a lot more technically sound and more of a wrestling match. However the ending felt kind of abrupt despite them going for however long they went with Cena's foot being on the top rope. I was expecting Cena to kick out, and tbh the match was so great I wanted more, so it left a bitter-sweet taste in my mouth that the match ended and CM Punk won the title. That took away from the match a bit for me. It didn't feel "complete" for some reason...

... Now the first match did feel complete. Had a much better atmosphere, better crowd, bigger match feel, and it ended perfectly. Punk won clean but at the same time, who knows what would have happened had Cena kept the STF locked on Punk. He didn't have the match won since Punk never tapped, but would he have? Regardless, it just felt like the right match in the right place, with a complete match feeling. That's why I still have the Punk/Cena MITB match a bit over their Summerslam match last night, although if we were going purely based on wrestling, I'd put the Summerslam match as the better one.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

*Summerslam 2011*
Tag Team - **1/2
Sheamus/Henry - **1/4
Beth/Kelly - **1/4
Barrett/Danielson - ***1/4
Christian/Orton - ****
Punk/Cena - ****1/4

Nash? Um what the fuck, go use some more just for men. Del Rio, I like him but him cashing in pissed me off. Wasn't a lover of the ending but it's not just to suit my taste. Enjoyable Summerslam, didn't feel like a Summerslam, MITB felt the 'bigger' show out of the two. 2 good shows in a row, this will probably go down as one of the best Summerslam's too.

Punk/Cena/Del Rio/Nash/Trips/Rey - NOC scramble would be epic.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Six Man Tag- ****
*Sheamus/Henry- ***1/2
*Kelly/Phoenix- ***1/2
*Bryan/Barrett- ****1/2
*Christian/Orton- *****1/4
*Punk/Cena- ****1/2

_Quality show throughout with no bad matches at all. The Six Man tag was fun as hell and a great choice to open up the show and puts Mysterio over going into his WWE Championship Match tonight against Del Rio._ _Sheamus vs Mark Henry was a good big man match and Henry continues to look like a beast and should go into a program against Randy Orton going into Night of Champions if they don't put Wade Barrett into that slot. Kelly Kelly vs Beth Phoenix is probably the best women's' match you're going to get in the WWE_ _with the current roster unless they ever go with Kharma/Beth which they will probably do about a year from now. I fucking LOVED Wade Barrett vs Daniel Bryan and it's probably tied with his match against John Cena at Hell in a Cell as Wade's best match ever. As someone who is a huge Wade Barrett mark, I was glad to see him get the victory over a man who is probably going to be World Heavyweight Champion by the end of the year (don't believe that he is going to hold off until Wrestlemania to cash in). I hope this is a sign that they're getting behind Wade again because he was fantastic last year when he was the top heel in the WWE and showed he could hang with the likes of John Cena.

Christian vs Randy Orton was fucking fantastic and fun as hell. Unlike in TNA, all the big spots meant something and made sense and weapons weren't just used for the sake of being used. The finish, while it made Christian look like a complete idiot, played well into their entire feud, as that was the same way Orton won the belt from Christian in the first place except without the Steel Steps being factored into the equation. This match pretty much gave Orton the "Wrestler of the Year" award in my book, as the dude has been on fire this year and I doubt anybody is going to have a string of great matches in the next four months as Orton has had so far this year. Once again, fantastic match. Wouldn't shock me to see this feud take a break for a month and then resume next month and conclude at Hell in a Cell in a Hell in a Cell match.

Needless to say, CM Punk vs John Cena didn't live up to their previous match at Money in the Bank although it never had a chance of living up to that classic. Not to say that this was a bad match, which it wasn't, but it didn't feel as "big" as last month's match between the two. The match never really felt like it left second gear as it did last month and the finish came very abruptly. I hated the finish as well, as it was almost the same exact finish as Christian vs Randy Orton at Capitol Punishment just two months ago. Kevin Nash returning was cool but Del Rio becoming quite possibly the most un-over WWE Champion in history was complete bullshit. Although I'm sure that he's only champion for the Mexican Tour next month so I fully expect the belt to be off of him by Hell in a Cell so it's not all bad. Despite the negativity in this review, the match was just fine and still really well worked.

_*Overall Show: *8/10


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think the ending really left on a sour note which skewed my thoughts on the show. Didn't like the ending of Punk/Cena or the aftermath at all. Bryan/Barrett, Christian/Orton, Sheamus/Henry, the six man tag and even Kelly/Beth were all really enjoyable though. If I get it on DVD I can just cut out the last 8 minutes or so.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

The ending for Cena/Punk was ok. In my opinon the show should of ended with Nash.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Tag Team - **1/2
Sheamus/Henry - **
Cee Lo Green - 1/4*
Beth/Kelly - *3/4
Barrett/Bryan - ***
Christian/Orton - ****
Punk/Cena - ****


Think quite a few people are overly praising the non-main events. Barrett/Bryan was good but nowhere near having status as a classic and the 6-man tag was just a decent one you may see in a Raw main event. Divas match was surprisingly good (for them) and Sheamus/Henry was made by the end spot really. Didn't really like the outcomes of the world title matches but they were both very good.

Cee Lo Green seemed like he forgot all the words to his songs.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena/Punk II - ****1/2

In years time, we will look back on this as one of the greatest feuds in history. Can see Cena/Del Rio/Punk triple threat at NOC with Cena winning, only for Punk to take the title back in HIAC. I would like to see Cena/Punk to compete in another none gimmick match though really.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

jblvdx said:


> Was I the only one that thought that the actual In ring perfomance in Punk/Cena II was better than the in ring work in Punk/Cena I. It seemed that their match last night was alot more technically sound.


I thought so too. Punk/Cena I was still better though.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

As I predicted, Christian\Orton's match quality outshined Cena\Punk's. I believe that was Christian and Orton's all around best match with one another and easilly a canidate for match of the year. I don't like the booking one bit though and I believe Christian should of went over, He didn't have to go over cleanly but he should of stayed champion one way or another. Oh well, I'm pretty sure this feud isn't over yet and they will continue for at least one more PPV but I don't really see Christian winning the belt back. Even though this feud has been very very solid and a feud of the year canidate in my book, They have booked Christian like a pussy and Orton has completely dominated this feud week in and week out. 

People might think Kevin Nash and WWE is just bad news all over it considering his last run with the company was a complete mess but I say give it a chance and let it run through for a little bit and see what happens. I'm not sure where they are going to take this but I'm very hopefuly that Kevin Nash is just in a non wrestling role and will have some type of storyline with Cm Punk. If it were up to me, I'd have HHH hire Nash as General Manager of Raw as they are long overdue and I've always thought Nash would be an excellent canidate ever since the idiotic labtop storyline. Nash signed a WWE Legends contract quite a while ago so I thought he was going to be making appearances on WWE Tv sooner rather than later but this still came off as a surprise to me. The timing of it was just done at a nice time and I really enjoyed it. It was something different and unique, It caught me off guard. For that reason alone it was a win win segement for me. I can already see the CM Punk shoot\work promo on Nash now "You used too be with the clique blah blah blah blah". Let's hope Punk's character scratches that horseshit.

As for Alberto Del Rio. Again, He was long overdue for a title reign. You knew this was coming sooner rather than later but EVEN if you are an ADR fan you were preying it would be later. I like ADR a lot and think he's very talented and can make a good WWE champion one day but that day should of not been yesterday. It was a little premature and I don't think he's quite ready yet, It feels like he's being shoved down the audiences throats. Personally, I'm an ADR fan and I hope the best for him in his first major title run in the WWE but I don't really see it panning out well. The only positive I can see coming out of this is hopefully the title will give him the respect and prestige that he needs to demand out of the audience and his character will finally get over. They need to make his first storyline as champion very exciting and entertaining or he's going to get stale real quick and the title will just go right back too Cena or Punk. I don't want too hear him coming out on Raw with the same fucking material that has made fans snooze too his entrance music in the first place, Let's see something different.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Jake Roberts is SCUM. Ray Winstone's got nothing on him.

*Jake Roberts vs Dirty White Boy, Smokey Championship Wrestling, 07/05/1994*

:lmao :lmao @ Dirty White Boy. Quite honestly the greatest name I've ever heard. Anyways Jake is pure SCUM in this match, quite honestly an all time great scummy heel performance.

Dirty White Boy has a bandaged eye and much like in Dundee vs Lawler, Roberts spends the best part of the match being an absolute cunt towards the eye. He dodges in and out of attacks, circles away from DWB's reach and eyesight, covers his own eye to mock DWB and even sarcastically claps after DWB attempts a pin, :lmao.

Roberts's arrogance and pure scummery comes back to haunt him though as DWB takes control with some nice punches before targeting the arm. His control is short lived but all of the arm work is very nicely done and Roberts sell it nicely by shaking his arm to get feeling back into it and all that jazz, this is picture perfect Jake Roberts psychology and I'm loving every second of it.

Roberts continues to mock poor DWB and treats him with absolute contempt, at one point he just relentlessly gouges the eye of DWB even going so far as to to collapse in the corner under DWB and then punch him in the eye . He also takes some amazing bumps in this, including one delayed fall out of the ring from a punch before checking to see if he still has all his teeth and his nose isn't bloodied. 

The finish is just spectacular, after jostling and taunting a few audience members Roberts wides up on the apron where he attempts to stop a cameraman snapping a shot of him. He then boots the cameraman to the floor and then flashes the camera in DWB's bad eye with minimal fuss :lmao. He then enters the ring and hits a beautiful DDT for the victory but not before he poses and pretends to smoke a cigarette on his pack FFS :lmao.

Words can't do justice to this performance by Jake, if you think his WWF run as a heel is as scummy as he can get you need to watch this match.

******


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

STALKER said:


> The ending for Cena/Punk was ok. In my opinon the show should of ended with Nash.


(Y)

I like Del Rio but he didn't need to get involved. Too much shit went on in the final few minutes of that match, a shitty ending, Nash return and a cash in. One thing at a time pleaseeeeeeeee!


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ownage™ said:


> I thought so too. Punk/Cena I was still better though.


Exactly.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I've been meaning to ask: what's everyone's thoughts on DX vs Rated RKO? From what I gathered it gets a lot of hate and I was just wondering why. Four former world champion maineventers taken out of the title picture and into a feud with each other, really putting the tag titles over and generally being entertaining. I see no problem there, in fact I think it should be done more.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Their tag at New Year's Revolution 07 is insanely good. It's one of my favorite tag matches of the last few years. Edge and Orton's heel tag psychology was on point, Shawn sold well, Trips looked good until the quad tear and Shawn took control at the end to make sure the show didn't fall apart. It was a bloodbath by the end of the night!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've never heard anything but good things about that match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

just looks like an out of control old school NWA tag hate brawl. the kind you wont see anymore

No offence to good old lawler, booker and cole, but one would think with three commentators that atleast somebody on announce team would know more submission moves than just the STF.

literally every submission is called 'that submission manoeuvre'

seriously, two of them are wrestlers, and NOBODY can name a bunch of moves?


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

The match at Cyber Sunday was a bit disappointing.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ Well, it was disappointing because Bischoff was the special guest referee, though I heard great things about that New Years' Revoultion match, well until the injury, but what happened afterwards was pretty bloddy.

And I agree on the four former world champions fueding over the straps if neither of them are book to face the champ, it gives meaning to the tag titles, which could be used right now.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Now that Kevin Nash is on good terms with the WWE, I wouldn't mind seeing a Kevin Nash dvd release in the near future. An Outsiders DVD with interviews, promos, matches and hearing Nash & Hall give there opinions on everything would be a great package but I don't really see that happening since Scott Hall lowers himself to wrestling in bingo halls now a days. Oh well, Hopefully one day both of these guys will get the respect they deserve. Two icons in my book.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd enjoy a Nash doc. I doubt they'd get Hall for it but maybe X-Pac.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Just realised I have more download allowance on my current plan than I thought, so I've started downloading some shit. Thought I'd post in here because I'm not super into puro, but I'm downloading more Stan Hansen stuff, because he's kind of the man.

Also watched the Batista/Undertaker series from '07 and came to the conclusion that Dave is probably my favourite opponent for 'Taker for the last decade. Sounds pretty outlandish considering a lot of people have both matches with Shawn at five stars, plus he also had some great matches with Kurt Angle that I imagine a lot would like better, but I don't think there's any guy more suited to facing 'Taker than a Batista who actually cares (as opposed to a Batista who doesn't care, like at 'Mania 24 with Mags). Shawn/Undertaker had more emotion in it just due to the fact that Michaels was seen as a chance to break the streak based on who he is and the whole retirement thing at last year's 'Mania, but Batista seemed like a real threat to Undertaker almost just based on presence. It's helped by the way they start the series with Batista gunning right for him with some big moves at the start of their WrestleMania match, and it goes from there. Just some really good stuff.



greendayedgehead said:


> I've been meaning to ask: what's everyone's thoughts on DX vs Rated RKO? From what I gathered it gets a lot of hate and I was just wondering why. Four former world champion maineventers taken out of the title picture and into a feud with each other, really putting the tag titles over and generally being entertaining. I see no problem there, in fact I think it should be done more.


Whenever I think of that match, I just think of Orton running into the ring with the steel chair, stopping, not knowing what to do, then rolling out of the ring with it. Good match, but that was just hilarious.



redeadening said:


> just looks like an out of control old school NWA tag hate brawl. the kind you wont see anymore
> 
> No offence to good old lawler, booker and cole, but one would think with three commentators that atleast somebody on announce team would know more submission moves than just the STF.
> 
> ...


At this point I'm certain Lawler has gone senile, because he can't remember the names of ANY wrestling moves.

Also, NASH.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, a Kevin Nash DVD would be, for me, so-so. I mean sure the Hart matches and the HBK matches would be there, but would this dvd depict him in a way where he does not look like he's only out for himself and does not care for the company?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pissed me off that 'Tista/Umaga wasn't good because I felt that it would've made for a solid feud.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Just realised I have more download allowance on my current plan than I thought, so I've started downloading some shit. Thought I'd post in here because I'm not super into puro, but I'm downloading more Stan Hansen stuff, because he's kind of the man.
> 
> Also watched the Batista/Undertaker series from '07 and came to the conclusion that Dave is probably my favourite opponent for 'Taker for the last decade. Sounds pretty outlandish considering a lot of people have both matches with Shawn at five stars, plus he also had some great matches with Kurt Angle that I imagine a lot would like better, but I don't think there's any guy more suited to facing 'Taker than a Batista who actually cares (as opposed to a Batista who doesn't care, like at 'Mania 24 with Mags). Shawn/Undertaker had more emotion in it just due to the fact that Michaels was seen as a chance to break the streak based on who he is and the whole retirement thing at last year's 'Mania, but Batista seemed like a real threat to Undertaker almost just based on presence. It's helped by the way they start the series with Batista gunning right for him with some big moves at the start of their WrestleMania match, and it goes from there. Just some really good stuff.
> 
> ...


Marking out for BULK giving Stan the Man props. Also in agreeance about his feeling toward the Taker/Batista stuff which bar the over the top ending the the Last Man Standing match was a fued I loved. Always saw Big Dave as a fairly limited guy (bar a few of his matches with HHH) until the Taker program but after to the time he left I was a fan of his. Although the Batista/Umaga stuff could have been great but wasn't.

Was a big fan of NASH back in the day, especially during the "heights" (well technically 1992-93 was better)of WCW but now whenever I watch most of his matches I feel pretty underwhelmed, probably wouldn't buy a DVD set of his but wouldn't mind a doc/shoot with him in it.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Summerslam*
CM Punk vs. John Cena - ****
Christian vs. Randy Orton (No Holds Barred) - ***3/4
Rey Mysterio/Kofi Kingston/John Morrison vs. The Miz/R-Truth/Alberto Del Rio - ***
Daniel Bryan vs. Wade Barrett - **3/4
Sheamus vs. Mark Henry - *3/4
Kelly Kelly vs. Beth Phoenix - *1/2
Alberto Del Rio vs. CM Punk - DUD

Another very good PPV! Cena/Punk was not quite as good as their MITB match but that was because I felt like the finish was a let down. The in ring work was better in this match though and some of the counters were very nice. Orton/Christian was their second best match IMO. I thought Christian should have gone over but was still a very good match. The tag team opener was a great choice to open the show. Will have to watch Byran/Barrett and Sheamus/Henry again as it was late when I was watching them so probably didn't give them enough attention. Kelly Kelly/Beth was fantastic and so much better than I was expected. Definitely the best Kelly Kelly match I have ever seen!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I wouldn't give a Wade Barrett match much of my attention either. :side:


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ethan619 said:


> Kelly Kelly vs. Beth Phoenix - *1/2
> 
> Definitely the best Kelly Kelly match I have ever seen!


Depressing when you look at it that way. :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah1993 thoughts on Wade Barrett?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I still think part of the reason Barrett was depushed around WrestleMania was because of how mediocre he is in the ring. Else we would have got Barrett/'Taker and Sheamus/Tripper. WWE knew putting him in there with Undertaker would be a disaster for WrestleMania.



McQueen said:


> Marking out for BULK giving Stan the Man props. Also in agreeance about his feeling toward the Taker/Batista stuff which bar the over the top ending the the Last Man Standing match was a fued I loved. Always saw Big Dave as a fairly limited guy (bar a few of his matches with HHH) until the Taker program but after to the time he left I was a fan of his. Although the Batista/Umaga stuff could have been great but wasn't.
> 
> Was a big fan of NASH back in the day, especially during the "heights" (well technically 1992-93 was better)of WCW but now whenever I watch most of his matches I feel pretty underwhelmed, probably wouldn't buy a DVD set of his but wouldn't mind a doc/shoot with him in it.


The love for Stan stems from the love for Vader. I downloaded a fair few of his matches, and the one where Vader's eye just balloons out had me loving Hansen right away. The match was just so intense, and Hansen such a badass.

I probably won't get the NASH thing. Believe it or not, I'm not his biggest fan. I think he's funny as fuck on the microphone, but the whole NASH thing started as a joke with another guy and Kiz on another forum. Kiz was Kiz-Pac, and the other guy was HALL.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I like his mic work but I can never be bothered with him outside of that. I;ve seen people call him the worst wrestler on the roster, and I think that's sort of stretching it (from what I've seen- not a huge amount), but yeah, he's not great.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It was sort of hidden when he was first with Nexus. At least I didn't really notice. It started for me during the Barrett/Orton matches and in singles competition I think Barrett/Bryan is the first match of his I've really liked. But I'll admit that it's mostly thanks to DB. Like Barrett's mic work quite a bit though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I find the guy insufferably dull ever since the Nexus angle ended. He is solid on the mic at least and still better than quite a few other people on the roster like Ted Jr. the biggest peice of dead weight in the WWE right now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:argh:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

At this point there is nothing redeemable about Ted Jr. Brye and deep down you know it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll be honest, I liked him much more in '09 when he was actually doing stuff. Stuff that didn't involve getting owned by Zeke. Still like him though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I still like Ted. Guy can hold his own on the microphone, and is solid in the ring. I thought they should have made more of a Bryan/Ted feud late last year. They put on good matches whenever they wrestled. I think it was in the main event of NXT when they got about fifteen minutes and put on one of the better TV matches for the year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Agreed on that. Their Smackdown stuff this year was good too. He just doesn't' really have a gimmick or anything but I sense a face turn in the future.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Ordered the complete 2007 year of PPVs and only ordered Armageddon during that year. What ones should I check out first? I heard SummerSlam '07 was a bust.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Backlash '07 is easily the best of the year but the Rumble is right behind it. WM and Survivor Series are pretty good. Avoid Unforgiven, Judgment Day and Summerslam. Pretty lackluster. Cyber Sunday is actually a really good show as well. Main event of No Way Out is really good. The tag match and Cena/Umaga from NYR. ONS is meh, same with Vengeance and GAB is alright. No Mercy has some good stuff on it as well. I think that sums it all up.

Backlash
Royal Rumble
Cyber Sunday
Wrestlemania
Survivor Series

Five best, imo.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Backlash, Wrestlemania and the Royal Rumble are the better PPV's. New Year's Revolution is also good, mainly for the tag match between D-X and Rated RKO.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds good, thanks guys.

Oh and I left out that I also ordered WM that year. Should be here later today I think. Anyways, thanks guys.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*BKB Hulk*: Hansen is all kinds of greatness. Him & Terry Gordy vs Terry & Dory Funk 31/8/83 is one of the better tag matches of the decade and possibly all time. Funk & Hansen just HATE each other.

His matches vs Kawada 28/2/93 and vs Kobashi 16/4/93 and 29/7/93 are also excellent as well as a match vs Dr Death Steve Williams. The 'nobody potatoes me' incident is still Hansen's best work IMO. Looks like the biggest badass the world has ever seen in a spell of 4 minutes.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

greendayedgehead said:


> I've been meaning to ask: what's everyone's thoughts on DX vs Rated RKO? From what I gathered it gets a lot of hate and I was just wondering why. Four former world champion maineventers taken out of the title picture and into a feud with each other, really putting the tag titles over and generally being entertaining. I see no problem there, in fact I think it should be done more.


I've never really seen any hate for that feud/their matches other than people being disappointed with the CS match. That being said, I find the NYR match to be overrated. Its good, but I sure as hell wouldn't call it one of the best tags in WWE history or anything. Around ***1/2 max imo. As far as a big name tag match goes, NWO 07 HBK/Cena Vs Batista/Undertaker is far, far better.



BkB Hulk said:


> Also watched the Batista/Undertaker series from '07 and came to the conclusion that Dave is probably my favourite opponent for 'Taker for the last decade. Sounds pretty outlandish considering a lot of people have both matches with Shawn at five stars, plus he also had some great matches with Kurt Angle that I imagine a lot would like better, but I don't think there's any guy more suited to facing 'Taker than a Batista who actually cares (as opposed to a Batista who doesn't care, like at 'Mania 24 with Mags). Shawn/Undertaker had more emotion in it just due to the fact that Michaels was seen as a chance to break the streak based on who he is and the whole retirement thing at last year's 'Mania, but Batista seemed like a real threat to Undertaker almost just based on presence. It's helped by the way they start the series with Batista gunning right for him with some big moves at the start of their WrestleMania match, and it goes from there. Just some really good stuff.


Might very well agree with this as well. Undertaker/Batista series was AWESOME, loved every match they had during that year, and then the 2 SD matches in 08. I try to ignore their "chairs" match from 09 though lol . Orton is close to being my favourite Undertaker opponent for the last decade too, their 05 series is awesome as hell as well. Underrated too probably. I didn't think much to it outside of their WM match until I reviewed their series.



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Now that Kevin Nash is on good terms with the WWE, I wouldn't mind seeing a Kevin Nash dvd release in the near future. An Outsiders DVD with interviews, promos, matches and hearing Nash & Hall give there opinions on everything would be a great package but I don't really see that happening since Scott Hall lowers himself to wrestling in bingo halls now a days. Oh well, Hopefully one day both of these guys will get the respect they deserve. Two icons in my book.


A DVD documentary might be good, though I've probably heard everything interested about his career already from his shoot interviews either on his own or with Scott Hall lol. Plus all his good matches are already on the HBK, Bret and Undertaker sets so there wouldn't be any point . I'm fine with him just showing up on the Legends of Wrestling Roundtables from now on tbh.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i liked the NYR revolution match because they bled buckets and triple h blew his quad and kept wrestling

go figure


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

You know, I've just realised something; I find both HHH quad tear matches to be overrated, yet both matches are often considered to be the best tag matches in WWE history... .

Man, could you imagine if HHH tore another quad, but at WrestleMania? Can you say greatest match of all time?

I'd find it overrated still, of course.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Brye said:


> Agreed on that. Their Smackdown stuff this year was good too. He just doesn't' really have a gimmick or anything but I sense a face turn in the future.


He will be released by the end of 2012.

Batista was a beast. I wish he and Cena's matches were a little more invested, I liked the LMS, and I originally thought the WM match between the two would steal the show, but I guess not. The WM match was good, but should have been a long, great bout.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

anyone have any reviews of Cena vs punk 2?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Brye said:


> Agreed on that. Their Smackdown stuff this year was good too. He just doesn't' really have a gimmick or anything but I sense a face turn in the future.


It was odd, because they wiped his slate clean by saying he was no longer rich, but then he didn't actually get a gimmick. That doesn't bode well for him.



Segunda Caida said:


> *BKB Hulk*: Hansen is all kinds of greatness. Him & Terry Gordy vs Terry & Dory Funk 31/8/83 is one of the better tag matches of the decade and possibly all time. Funk & Hansen just HATE each other.
> 
> His matches vs Kawada 28/2/93 and vs Kobashi 16/4/93 and 29/7/93 are also excellent as well as a match vs Dr Death Steve Williams. The 'nobody potatoes me' incident is still Hansen's best work IMO. Looks like the biggest badass the world has ever seen in a spell of 4 minutes.


I'll try to check all that out. I'm a big Funk fan and was planning on downloading some more of his stuff too. I've already got a Funks vs. Brody/Hansen tag match to watch that I was going to earlier but had uni work to do instead. :\

Certainly would not fuck with him. That's absolutely crazy. (Y)



TheLadderMatch said:


> He will be released by the end of 2012.
> 
> Batista was a beast. I wish he and Cena's matches were a little more invested, I liked the LMS, and I originally thought the WM match between the two would steal the show, but I guess not. The WM match was good, but should have been a long, great bout.


I really liked their WrestleMania match. Not a real emotional contest, but it was your epic clash of the titans type match. That card as a whole was pretty nice too though.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8TU982KT.

There's the link for the 31/8 tag. 

Post match is insanely awesome.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

WrestleMania 26 owned, on a second watch that is. Watching it live was annoying because WrestleMania 26 features the worst wrestling match of all time; Vince vs Bret Hart. This ruined the show for me, I could barely get through Edge/Jericho (which was a great match) because I was that furious at what I just witnessed.

But on a rewatch, I skipped McMahon/Hart, and the show is AWESOME.

Show/Miz vs Truth/Morrison - *1/2
Orton/Rhodes/DiBiase - ***
Sheamus/HHH - ***1/4
Rey Mysterio/CM Punk - ***1/4
Chris Jericho/Edge - ***3/4
John Cena/Batista - ***1/4
Shawn/Taker - ****1/2


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8TU982KT.
> 
> There's the link for the 31/8 tag.
> 
> Post match is insanely awesome.


Cheers, giving it a download now. I'll probably give it a watch tomorrow.



TheLadderMatch said:


> WrestleMania 26 owned, on a second watch that is. Watching it live was annoying because WrestleMania 26 features the worst wrestling match of all time; Vince vs Bret Hart. This ruined the show for me, I could barely get through Edge/Jericho (which was a great match) because I was that furious at what I just witnessed.
> 
> But on a rewatch, I skipped McMahon/Hart, and the show is AWESOME.
> 
> ...


Genuinely forgot about Vince/Bret. I guess I was trying that hard to put it out of my mind. That sucked too, because ShoMiz vs. Truth and Morrison + Punk and Mysterio both got very little time. Both were good matches and made the best of the time they had (three and eight minutes respectively iirc), but they could have been so much more.

Sheamus/Triple H was great for me. I remember a lot of people thought it would be average in the lead-up, but it seemed like they'd just click and have a chemistry, and they definitely did. I'm disappointed in a way that Triple H didn't come back and have a proper feud with Sheamus after Extreme Rules because of that.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

WM 26 is one of my favourite WM's ever tbh, and a top 5 easy. I'd even put it ahead of the beloved WM 17. Only complaints I have about WM 26 is the time most of the matches got, and Bret/Vince. And the time thing doesn't matter THAT much because they all did wonders with whatever time they got... except Bret/Vince that dragged on and was about as exciting as a Rock promo. That's boring as shit btw, for anyone who doesn't understand that I highly dislike The Rock and find his promos to be childish, repetitive and shitty .

Oh, plus WM 26 has THE greatest WM match ever (IN MY OPINION OF COURSE); Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I've never really felt Wrestlemania 17 was the top WWF/E PPV either. I mean bar Rock vs Austin and to an extent TLC II (its a fun match even though I wouldn't really rate it all that high) there really wasn't another stand out match on the card. Benoit vs Angle will divide opinion but I really couldn't get into it and thought it was a poor man's version of Benoit vs Finlay/Regal and Taker vs HHH was a fine brawl but Taker's matches at 18, 21, 23, 24, 25, 26 and 27 would all easily be better than the HHH match. Then you have Jericho vs Regal which was an ok opener but nothing mind blowing, the hardcore 3 way is 'fun' but between the battle royal, Guerrero vs Test and the women's match as well as that Right to Censor tag there's an extraodinary amount of filler stuff. Vince vs Shane was better than it had any right to be though.

17 though does have a terrific atmosphere and vibe due to how popular the product was at the time and does have a 'supershow' feeling when watching it. So I can definitely see why people rate it so highly and if people enjoyed TLC II, Benoit vs Angle and Taker vs HHH then you'd have a tough card to beat.

Wrestlemania 24, 19, 23 and 26 were ones I immensly preferred, 22 from memory was quite good but below 17 IMO simply for Rock vs Austin. Then you have Backlash 2007, Summerslam 2002, Survivor Series 2002, No Mercy 2008, Vengeance 2003 & 2005, No Way Out 2009 and numerous other PPVs that I've forgotten which I'd probably enjoy as an all round better show. Would probably say MITB 2011 could be close for an all round more enjoyable show.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Not sure if I would put WM 23 above 17. I think both cards have 3 good matches (HHH/Undertaker, Rock/Austin, Angle/Benoit for 17. MITB, Batista/Undertaker, HBK/Cena for 23) but then the undercards of both shows are either shit or just "ok" for the most part. If I go by STARS~! I might just have 23 over 17, but either way they are pretty close for me.

22 would probably be above both for me though, just because of how much fun I have watching it, and how much better it was than I ever expected it to be.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

After watching Christian vs. Orton - SummerSlam I'm declaring it my WWE MOTY (so far).

Better than HHH/Taker in terms of action (not emotion), also better than CM Punk/Cena MitB in terms of action (doesn't touch the emotion though). I have yet to see their OTL match nor CM Punk vs. Cena II, but so far, this is the best match of the year. Orton looked banged up from this match, and despite taking much of the bumps, it seems as though Christian would come out of this match less hurt. Nice use of every weapon, I don't think there was one weapon introduced that wasn't used effectively. I thought Orton could have played up him getting his Kendo Stick revenge on Christian a little more, played to the crowd a little. On a similar note, does anybody else think Kendo Sticks in WWE are fucking awesome?! They have got to be my favourite 'foreign weapon' used by the WWE.

****1/2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I still say their match at OTL was better (Summerslam was a close second though) and that Punk/Cena MITB is MOTY thus far. I will say both Cena/Punk matches and Christian/Orton from OTL and Summerslam make up 4 of my 5 best matches of the year, with maybe the SD Chamber taking the fifth spot.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I can't decide which is better from Christian/Orton - OTL or Summerslam... Both are far better than Undertaker/Triple H, though. 

Punk/Cena from MITB is my WWE MOTY so far, though. Christian/Orton just miss out.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Not gonna lie, but the year is doing pretty well in terms of great matches. Starting from the Rumble till now, we've had alot of great matches and some true modern classics


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Gonna go through the 5 or 6 matches I think are worthy of being MOTYCs (four star quality basically) and rank them sometime this week.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Not gonna lie, but the year is doing pretty well in terms of great matches. Starting from the Rumble till now, we've had alot of great matches and some true modern classics


I agree. I watched a handful of old Summerslams in the week leading up to Sunday, and I really think this year's held up pretty well in comparison. Besides the music performance and the divas match (not that either were bad, I just wasn't paying attention), there was a real lack of DUD material, which is something each of the classic Summerslams had in spades.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Think I might have to watch the entire Christian/Orton series again to see where they would rank in my top matches of the year for 2011. Same for the EC matches too... though I don't recall either of them impressing me too much. Undertaker/HHH is still my MOTY, but I wouldn't argue with anyone having Punk/Cena MITB ahead of it or even one of the Christian/Orton matches.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Not gonna lie, but the year is doing pretty well in terms of great matches. Starting from the Rumble till now, we've had alot of great matches and some true modern classics


First week of January also had about five quality TV matches too.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

It's always a good year when your Top 5 is likely to reach ****1/2 minimum. Heck, by the end of the year a Top 10 of ****+ matches will be fooking fantastic and for now, extremely likely.

Who's everyone WOTY so far? Orton maybe? Many will root for Punk/Cena mind which is understandable, have to think about mine.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Punk, Christian, Orton, Cena and Mysterio are the Top 5 imo. If we factor in matches and character/promos then I guess it goes to Punk for now. If it's just based on ring work then it might be closer between Punk, Orton and Christian.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Going with Rey Rey.

vs Del Rio - Jan 7th
His performance in EC
vs Rhodes x2
vs Punk - CP
vs Del Rio vs Punk - June
vs Del Rio vs Miz - May?
vs Punk - Raw June?

All I can think of right now but really good. Orton is just up there as well though.

Orton/Christian x5
Orton/Sheamus x2
Orton/Punk x3

I'll also give credit to Punk, Cena, Christian and Sheamus. Ziggler deserves recognition too.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I think Rey's highest match for me is about **** with Punk, where as that's not Punk best so he surpasses Rey imo. Orton should be done with Christian so it will be interesting where he goes next, and if he can still produce stellar matches with a different opponent.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

WM27 keeps Cena out of the picture, despite his performances over the last 2 PPVs.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't think that match alone keeps him out. He been put with shit so I don't blame him before not being as stellar as before. What you expect from
the likes of The Miz & Truth?


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Also, his performance at OTL against Miz. Edit: I'm talking about Cena

For me, it's gotta be Rey. His matches with Del Rio have been awesome, and the match against Cena a few weeks back, was one of the great TV matches for quite some time. And Brye mentioned some other awesome matches.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Man I miss Ministry Undertaker. Just watched some of his stuff with Austin. Fucking gold.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Based on in ring ability and just that alone, I'd give the WOTY too Christian. But If I had to pick a wrestler of the year based off improvement, promos, character development, storyline, ring work I think the easy pick for me would be Randy Orton. He has always been a good in ring worker but he has just raised it too another level lately. I think Orton's look and the way he presents himself best fits for a heel and I'm still counting the days until he actually shaves that god awful beard and does return to his heel form but right now I'm enjoying his work. He's never been able to display a baby face as good as he has been doing, Finally mixing things up a little with his anger management personality and also adding a little charisma and a twist to the character. I don't think Orton is quite ready yet too be that #1 draw for the company and still agree with everybody who thinks Cena ranks above him but Orton just keeps making strides ever since 2007 when he had the "Age of Orton" thing going on. If Orton has a few big storylines in the next year or so and gets the attraction that he needs from the casual fans I think Orton easilly has the total package too be the company's number one man.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

WOTY for me right now has to be Christian. Dude is a fucking workhorse and can put on a *** match on auto-pilot against any type of wrestler on the roster.

Punk has the hype votes at the moment, but spent most of the front-end of the year saddled with the Nexus. I'd gladly vote for Rey, but he'd get a lot of anti-votes from the Rey haters (of which, there seems to be many). Orton is a good candidate because I feel his character has evolved, while a lot of casuals will blindly love or hate him without assessing his body of work.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

my WOTY so far...

1. Punk

vs. Cena (MITB)
vs. Cena (SS)
VS. Mysterio (Capitol Punishment)
vs. Mysterio (RAW 5/30)
vs. ADR vs. Mysterio (6/20)

2. Mysterio

vs. Punk (Capitol Punishment)
vs. Rhodes (WM)
vs. Punk (RAW 5/30)
vs. Miz (6/28)
vs. Cena (6/28)
vs. ADR vs. Punk (RAW 6/20)

3. (Tie) Christian & Orton

SD (5/6)
Over the Limit
MITB
Summerslam


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cena post Capital punishment has been good


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

To me it has to be either Punk, Christian or Rey.

*Punk*
CM Punk vs. John Cena - **** (Money in the Bank)
CM Punk vs. John Cena - **** (Summerslam)
Randy Orton vs. CM Punk - ***1/2 (Wrestlemania 27)
Randy Orton vs. CM Punk (Last Man Standing) - ***1/2 (Extreme Rules)
CM Punk vs. Randy Orton - ***1/4 (RAW, 18/4)
CM Punk vs. John Cena - ***1/4 (RAW, 17/1)
CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio - *** (Capitol Punishment) (Need to rewatch)
CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio - *** (RAW, 20/6) (Need to rewatch)

*Christian*
Randy Orton vs. Christian - **** (Over the Limit)
Christian vs. Randy Orton (No Holds Barred) - ***3/4 (Summerslam)
Alberto Del Rio vs. Christian (Ladder Match) - ***3/4 (Extreme Rules)
Randy Orton vs. Christian - ***1/2 (Smackdown, 6/5)
Christian vs. Randy Orton - ***1/2 (Capitol Punishment)
Christian vs. Sheamus - *** (Smackdown, 20/5)
Randy Orton vs. Christian - *** (Money in the Bank)
Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio - *** (Smackdown, 8/4)

*Rey Mysterio*
Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. The Miz - ***1/2 (RAW, 9/5)
Rey Mysterio/Alex Riley vs. The Miz/Jack Swagger (Tornado Tag) - ***1/2 (RAW, 27/6)
Rey Mysterio vs. Cody Rhodes - ***1/2 (Wrestlemania 27)
Rey Mysterio vs. John Cena - ***1/4 (RAW, 25/7)
CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio - *** (Capitol Punishment)
CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio - *** (RAW, 20/6)
Rey Mysterio vs. Cody Rhodes (Falls Count Anywhere) - *** (Extreme Rules)
Rey Mysterio/Kofi Kingston/John Morrison vs. The Miz/R-Truth/Alberto Del Rio - *** (Summerslam)


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Orton is WOTY so far. Series with Christian has been awesome (about to check out the OTL match for the first time), match with Punk at WrestleMania is one of the most underrated matches of the year, LMS was good and he put's on solid-good matches nearly every week on TV.

Cena had a brutal start to the year. Rey hasn't had a match over ****. CM Punk has had a great year, and would be second.




bme said:


> my WOTY so far...
> 
> 1. Punk
> 
> ...


Wouldn't Orton be above Christian because of his series with Punk?

Also, Cena vs. Punk SummerSlam 2011 - ****-****1/4

Not quite sure what rating to give it, the action was more smooth and crisp than the MitB bout, but the other match had it all, this match was still great and I quite enjoyed the amount of knee's CM Punk gave to Cena and the announcers played it up well.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm not even a big fan of the guy but Orton is my clear WOTY.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TheLadderMatch said:


> Wouldn't Orton be above Christian because of his series with Punk?


 Both men have some good stuff outside of their matches together. Christian with Del Rio and Sheamus and Orton with Punk and Sheamus. I guess it depends on whose individual work in those matches you prefer.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd be inclined to say that Sheamus, Orton and Christian are probably in the top 5 for the best ring workers in the entire company. I'm in love with everything Sheamus does, Christian has just always been awesome and Orton is criminally underrated and could probably put on a great with anybody on the roster if he cared.

Rey would be the best ring worker in the entire company and John Cena/Daniel Bryan would be amongst the best also.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd say top five ring workers are...

1. Daniel Bryan
2. Christian
3. Rey Mysterio
4. Randy Orton
5. Sheamus

Honorable mentions: Punk, Ziggler, Cena, Swagger, Del Rio and Kidd.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

1. Rey Mysterio
2. Daniel Bryan
3. Christian
4. Sheamus
5. John Cena
6. Randy Orton

Ziggler on the outside. Wouldn't put CM Punk in the top tier at all.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I just got Money in the Bank 2011 on DVD today. I love watching Punk vs. Cena again and the Money in the Bank matches as well. Just a great event.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Haven't seen a whole lot of this year, but based on what I have seen:

1) Randy Orton
2) Christian
3) CM Punk
4) Rey Mysterio
5) John Cena

Sheamus on the cusp too, although he really hasn't had a GREAT match (just some very good ones). Mysterio is the same, but has had more, plus I put him above Cena because Cena had a very average start to the year.

Overall:

1) Daniel Bryan
2) Rey Mysterio
3) John Cena
4) Christian
5) Randy Orton

Punk, Ziggler and Sheamus all just miss out and are on the next level below these guys.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I haven't seen the majority of PPVs, but I think I'm going with Christian. Pretty clear he's a far better babyface worker than heel but he hasn't disappointed sicne his turn.


----------



## hewittor (Aug 17, 2011)

Raw was average at best. Wasn't really happy in the ending. Cena is the man.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Ron Garvin mated with a 1000 females and a shot of his ass gets a better pop than Ezekiel Jackson.

*Tully Blanchard vs Ron Garvin, NWA National Heavyweight Championship, Worldwide, 05/03/1986*

This is a spectacular TV match, arguably up there with some of the greatest televised matches from any era in any promotion. It had an organic Benoit vs Finlay feel in how everything was a struggle, every hold felt important and dramatic and the crowd was magnificent.

To touch on the last point first, this crowd is ridiculously amazing for Garvin. Its about as loud and consistent as I can recall for 1 match, seeing them getting thunderous ovations for simple lock ups and test of strength spots is amazing.

Garvin comes into this with an injured hand as a result of the Horseman & Blanchard in particular I believe. His selling of the hand is awesome, he establishes it as a major weapon early on before then refusing to use the hand due to the pain and sets about resorting to kneedrops and awesome headbutts to compensate. He can't hook the leg on pins or abdominal stretches and constantly shakes at the hand after the odd offensive manouevre. Tully is terrific in peppering him with kidney and face shots in the hopes of getting Garvin to use his injured arm and its this spot that leads to Garvin using his noggin to send Tully loopy. Tully establishes himself as a terric bumper and spends the best part of the opening 5 minutes working from the bottom and constantly being one upped and seeking JJ Dillon's guidance. There's one spot in particular with Garvin jumping to the turnbuckle and over Tully before catching him in a backslide for a close fall.

I touched on it earlier that this match is one giant struggle for control and a beautiful exchange of crucifix pins highlights this. Tully deadweights on every attempt to gain control and Garvin really sells the difficulty in trying to force him down to the mat. JJ is a constant maniacal genius with how he distracts the referee long enough to have Tully reach the ropes and there's a beautiful spot where JJ talks to the ref whilst simultaneously dragging Tully to the ropes. Garvin realises he's overwhelmed and sets about ripping Tully's leg out of his socket and locks in a couple of leg locks to gain control. Tully sells it amazingly by constantly fallinf down when trying to get to his feet and constantly rolling under the ropes for a breather, lovely stooging by Tully.

No sooner have they reached 15 minutes and both men are selling the wear and tear of the match to perfection. There's a beautiful pacing in stretching out bursts of offence before selling the damage and teasing close near falls. Garvin in particular looks a perfect babyface worker: looking invincible in spells before selling himself as a biable underdog and pacing the match superbly. Tully smartly sets about using the hair and tights to keep control and I marked out for an attemped roll through pin which Garvin counters by grabbing the ropes before screaming in pain and almost letting go with his damaged right hand. JJ finally gives Tully a means of control via a foreign object which Tully smashes off of the injured arm before removing the tape and working it over nicely with submissions and stomps. Garvin again sells to perfection and the women are almost crying: everytime you see a kid in the audience with his mom screaming you believe good ol' Ron had his way with the mom at some point in time.

The finish though puts this over as a classic. Dusty Rhodes has enough with the cheating and gives Garvin some extra tape to protect his injured hand and make it deadly whilst JJ is in the process of handing Tully a roll of quarters. The crowd reaction is amazing as both men rise to their feet with loaded weapons and turn ever so slowly before Garvin finally connects with a right hand sending the bag of change everywhere and scoring the 1-2-3!!!!!!

But JJ enters the ring and points Tommy Cooper to Garvin now having a loaded hand and accuses Dusty of shenanigans and Tommy reverses the decision and this crowd is freaking PISSED. Perfect heel finish and I loved it.

*****1/2-****3/4*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

So Austin's new set might be 4 discs now according to WWEDVDNews. 



> Steve Austin and Jim Ross watched a rough cut of WWE’s upcoming Stone Cold DVD this week in Stamford. They will be finishing up the project by voicing over three of Austin’s WrestleMania matches today.
> 
> Jim Ross has confirmed on his Twitter that the documentary feature on the Stone Cold DVD runs over the 2 hour mark. JR has been referring to the release as a 4-Disc DVD set, so it looks like there may have been a change in length.
> 
> ...


Good to read that the documentary is over two hours. That should be fantastic. The Mania matches I would like for them to do special commentary for are Hart WM13(Double Turn/Became WWF's Toughest S.O.B), Michaels WM14 (Austin Era Begins), and Rock WM19 (Final Match).


----------



## IronMaiden7 (Mar 9, 2009)

Segunda Caida said:


> Ron Garvin mated with a 1000 females and a shot of his ass gets a better pop than Ezekiel Jackson.
> 
> *Tully Blanchard vs Ron Garvin, NWA National Heavyweight Championship, Worldwide, 05/03/1986*
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty sweet!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

IronMaiden7 said:


> Sounds pretty sweet!


Here's the link for it: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HDRHTUX9

Be prepared I love the NWA style and simplistic wrestling so my rating may be heavily overblown if you don't like the style of prefer a quicker pace. Fabulous match though.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Just watched DX vs. JeriShow TLC 09 over dinner there. Definitely not as fun as it was live tbh. But fuck, that fall Jericho took to the outside was NASTY. I'm amazed he didn't break his jaw or his damn neck doing that. I'd probably go *** 1/2 if I had to throw some snowflakes at it. Alright match but nothing special at all.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah that fall he took was nasty, as was the one he took in the NM '08 match but TLC one was far more dangerous.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jericho really put his body on the line in those matches. He also took one of those dangerous falls in TLC IV on Raw '02.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm amazed he has never suffered a serious injury tbh. I guess that break in 05 really did him the world of good.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Just watched DX vs. JeriShow TLC 09 over dinner there. Definitely not as fun as it was live tbh. But fuck, that fall Jericho took to the outside was NASTY. I'm amazed he didn't break his jaw or his damn neck doing that. I'd probably go *** 1/2 if I had to throw some snowflakes at it. Alright match but nothing special at all.


Speaking of DX I watched their HIAC against Legacy. I enjoyed the way it was booked actually, it was a bit different from what you would normally expect. Having said that, I would probably only go around ***1/2 on it. 

They've wasted my favorite gimmick match by throwing away 2 every year with no chance of having one on a seperate show.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

OMG, this could be a possibiltiy for the cover of the HBK vs Bret Rivary. Brace Yourselves.



Spoiler: image















My goodness, this feels like one of those covers that was in style a decade and a half ago. It feels like its lacks comparision from the other DVD covers. I mean Orton's design looks bad but at least the colors look good. I, surely, hope that, that is not the final cover to agree on.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That looks like a 90's VHS cover. :side:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I sorta like that about it. It looks like WWF did back then. The blurriness of the shot notwithstanding.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao yeah it does but I kind of dig it for looking so retro.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

wow, that is retro, surprised there isnt a Colosseum video logo on there 8*D


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

If you've lived in Memphis for a prolonged period of time he's probably kicked your ass and fucked your daughter.....HE'S JERRY LAWLER.

*Jerry Lawler vs Dutch Mantell, Southern Heavyweight Championship,Memphis, NO DQ, 22/03/1982*

Just a brilliant brilliant hate filled brawl between two all time great workers with great punches, epic bumping and marvellous pacing and subtle touches into their work. This match also features bar none the greatest transition spot in professional wrestling history.

Early goings on here is incredibly great. Lawler starts off like a house on fire exploding with punches and getting the better of Dutch, particularly in one awesome spot where Dutch ducks for a backdrop coming off of the ropes (aka the spot every wrestling fan hates for its stupidity) only for Lawler to jump back and boot Dutch square in the face. There's also a delicious exchange where Dutch goes to shake the hand of Lawler (this spot makes me believe there's a problem in the match order listing of their feud but enough of that for now) and Jerry just slaps the piss out of Dutch's mouth. Dutch is really great at the memphis bumping of Lawler's terrific punches and the whole opening has a real chaotic feeling of a bar fight where anything can happen.Dutch catching Lawler's boot only for Jerry to carefully regain his balance BEFORE hitting a freaking awesome enziguri was another nice spot that caught me completely off guard. Dutch also doing his best to try to avoid getting into it with Lawler because he's being dumped on his ass everytime was also a cool little running theme early on.

Now comes the greatest transition spot in history: Lawler throws a steel chair to Dutch's shoulder from the ring to the floor. Dutch picks up the chair, circles the ring before getting on the apron and lauching the chair across the freaking ring right into Lawler's left leg and knee. It looked freaking amazing for deadpoint accuracy and Lawler sold having his legs whipped from under him in an awesome manner. Dutch now senses blood and goes to town on Lawler with nice leg work and cheapshot punches and stomps to the body. He gives Jerry an amazing beating including numerous throws into the ring post (think it was the third one furthest away from the camera which Lawler seemed to fly into at an extremely dangerous pace), some beautiful punches to the face as well as a bodyslame on concrete, repeatedly smashing Lawler's face into the apron as well as my second favourite spot where Mantel just casually goes to the outside and brings in another chair and just straight up bounces it off of Jerry's skull :lmao :lmao and Lawler does this insanely great KO sell where his body hits the mat at a terrific pace and the impact is tremendous. Dutch taking the time to playfully slap Lawler in the side of the head on the floor as revenge for his slapping earlier was freaking immense and exactly the sort of 'subtle touch' I referred to earlier.

Lawler's manager next to Lance Russell is also terrific at giving this match a 'Rocky' vibe with him occasionally shouting words of encouragement to Lawler: "I've learned never to give up on Jerry Lawler", "come on Jerry, suck it up and FIGHT" which ties in beautifully to Lawler's bloody eyed comeback which includes some gorgeous punches even by Jerry Lawler's terrificly high standards and a lovely revenge spot with Dutch hitting the ring post (always love how Lawler employs the rule of threes spot in a lot of his matches). 

The finishing run is also brilliant. Dutch grows incredibly frustrated at his inability to beat Lawler and hits a couple of beautiful top rope kneedrops (cliche by know but Lawler's almost deadweight sell on impact was a joy to watch) and a lovely splash which surprised me given the length of the ring Lawler was from Mantell. The finish itself though is an all time great finish in its significance hence why I'm including it with a spoiler tag, the execution and pacing to get to this finish was also a glorious touch by one participant:



Spoiler: spoiler



Dutch runs into Lawler and Lawler's greater weight sends Dutch spiralling to the floor. As he gets to the apron Lawler nails him with a few punches and takes the time to soak up the audience reaction before each one and on the third punch Dutch boots Lawler and hits a flawless sunset flip over the ropes and pins Lawler to win the belt clean as a whistle. A freaking incredible and amazing finish not only in its execution and planning but also given its Jerry Lawler FFS



Can't wait to watch their next 2 matches including the famed Barbed Wire match. And Lawler continues to improve his standing as the potential GOAT US Worker and potentially GOAT worldwide.

*****1/4*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I seriously love that cover. 

Lawler/Mantell is stupid good and I can't think of any match clear-cut better in that entire year. I seem to be lower on the "Lawler's the GOAT" boat than other Jerry fans, though. That said I haven't made a proper dent in the Memphis set and have checked seldom Lawler outside that.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

the Lawler/Dutch feud is tremendous but I don't know if the No DQ or the Barbed Wire match are better than Adonis vs Backlund...it's a close call though.


----------



## MikeM512 (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a question about the Angle/Lesnar Iron Man match on the new greatest superstars of 2000s DVD. When the match aired there were obviously commercials cause it was on TV, so you'd have Cole saying "who's gonna win!!!" before commercials and "we're back on Smackdown" after commercials and stuff like that. Now it's obvious they continued to commentate during commercials but when listening to it it was as if there were no commercials at all. What did they edit out "we'll be back after the break" stuff so it sounded like there were no commercials?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

antoniomare007 said:


> the Lawler/Dutch feud is tremendous but I don't know if the No DQ or the Barbed Wire match are better than Adonis vs Backlund...it's a close call though.


That's probably the one big Bob Backlund match I have never watched. :$


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

MikeM512 said:


> I have a question about the Angle/Lesnar Iron Man match on the new greatest superstars of 2000s DVD. When the match aired there were obviously commercials cause it was on TV, so you'd have Cole saying "who's gonna win!!!" before commercials and "we're back on Smackdown" after commercials and stuff like that. Now it's obvious they continued to commentate during commercials but when listening to it it was as if there were no commercials at all. What did they edit out "we'll be back after the break" stuff so it sounded like there were no commercials?


I recall it sounding like a PPV Iron Man match commentary.


----------



## TheMan4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

Rank and rate these four matches.

Austin/Bret - WM13
HHH/Foley - RR00'
HHH/Austin - NWO 01
Bret/Owen - WM10

Well for me.

1. Austin/Bret - *****
2. HHH/Foley - *****
3. Bret/Owen - ****3/4
4. HHH/Austin - ****1/2 you can hear them calling the spots which took away from the match.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

That's a bit better.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone know how far back complete years of PPVs were released on DVD?


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Scorpion said:


> Anyone know how far back complete years of PPVs were released on DVD?


2002 was first complete.

2001 was complete apart from No Way Out and 2000 only did the big 4.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> I seriously love that cover.
> 
> Lawler/Mantell is stupid good and I can't think of any match clear-cut better in that entire year. I seem to be lower on the "Lawler's the GOAT" boat than other Jerry fans, though. That said I haven't made a proper dent in the Memphis set and have checked seldom Lawler outside that.


Yeah to expand on my point its not like I consider him 'GOAT and its not even close' or some insane hyperbole like that but the more I watch of the guy the more he not only becomes insanely fun to watch (at this point its a tie between him & Flair as to who I could watch without any problems if the match is say over 30 mins) but he also becomes more and more awesome with the subtle touches and detail in structuring and building a match that I find myself now more than ever having no problems seeing why people would prefer him to Flair or Steamboat or Funk etc. 

Its more a case of the more I watch of Lawler the more I can't help but feel he's not doing anything that 1000 other workers couldn't do in terms of the execution of moves, but these 1000 workers just couldn't make it as entertaining or awesome as when Lawler is doing it. TBF I suppose you could say that for an Eddie or a Flair or a Dick Murdoch and generally this ability is what separates the good wrestlers from the 'great' wrestlers, I dunno I think I've rambled enough lol.

A Lawler vs Cactus Jack feud in their primes would seriously be one of the best match ups ever given both men's strengths.

Also antoniomare007: what's the date of the Backlund vs Adonis 1982 match you rate so highly? Seabs has 2 in his megapost.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Not sure which one he's taking about, but I'd wager its the MSG 18/01/1982. Fucking incredible and I placed it at #9 on my top 100 WWF/E matches list.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Cheers Cal I'll give it a watch.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

First thing, Summerslam cover. Looks good.


>


Second, they revealed the matches for Austin's dvd they'd do alternate commentary for.

JR revealed the matches voiced over on his Twitter account (@JRsBBQ).

*- WrestleMania 13: Stone Cold vs Bret Hart
- WrestleMania 15: Stone Cold vs The Rock
- WrestleMania 17: Stone Cold vs The Rock*


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Summerslam cover looks good.

Would have preferred the commentary to be done on the WM 19 match rather than the 15 but it will still be good to hear the 3 that have been done. They always give a good insight into the match from a different perspective.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Word said:


> That's a bit better.


To be fair, that actually a bit better, probably due to the color shading. Design is so-so.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Word said:


> 2002 was first complete.
> 
> 2001 was complete apart from No Way Out and 2000 only did the big 4.


They did the big 4 plus KOTR in 2000.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Evening gents.

I took all the matches in my 5 star lists and re-arrange them into a top 10 list. It's WWE only. Tell me what you think...

*1. WrestleMania 25: Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker
2. WrestleMania 17: The Rock vs Steve Austin
3. Money in the Bank 2011: CM Punk vs John Cena
4. WrestleMania 13: Steve Austin vs Bret Hart (Submission Match) 
5. Summerslam 1994: Bret Hart vs Owen Hart (Cage Match)
6. Royal Rumble 2003: Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle
7. Summerslam 2000: The Hardyz vs Edge & Christian vs The Dudley Boys (TLC Match)
8. King of the Ring 1993: Bret Hart vs Mr. Perfect
9. Madison Square Garden Show: Sgt. Slaughter vs The Iron Sheik (Bootcamp Match)
10. WrestleMania 24: Shawn Michaels vs Ric Flair*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not in agreeance everything on your list is 5 stars but nevertheless a great collection of matches.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I really don't see how anything could be placed ahead of Bret vs. Austin @ WM13. Not only was it a flawless match, but it was the match that saved the company and set up the inevitable heights that would be the greatest boom in the industry's history.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Cactus said:


> Evening gents.
> 
> I took all the matches in my 5 star lists and re-arrange them into a top 10 list. It's WWE only. Tell me what you think...
> 
> ...


The ones in bold are matches I don't have at 5*, but they are all still really good matches aside from the Hart cage match that I really don't like, and HBK/Flair that I don't think much to .


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Cactus said:


> I took all the matches in my 5 star lists and re-arrange them into a top 10 list. It's WWE only. Tell me what you think...


I like the placement of Bret vs. Owen @ Summerslam '94. I watched it within the past week and didn't hesitate in giving it the full boat. Phenomenal match that gets overlooked by WM10.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Cactus said:


> Evening gents.
> 
> I took all the matches in my 5 star lists and re-arrange them into a top 10 list. It's WWE only. Tell me what you think...
> 
> ...


I think you have a very respectable list but personally I don't think Punk\Cena comes close too Bret\Austin Wm13. Flawless match that has Cena\Punk beat in about every category I can think of, I believe it was better technically but the match was versitale in that it was a great brawl at the same time. Like stated earlier, The impact in the match was beyond incredibile and launched something special. I'm a huge HBK fan and think he has quite a few five star matches but I don't think HBK\Flair is one of them. Very special match but not quite on the level as the rest of this list in my opinion. Great list though.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I think you have a very respectable list but personally I don't think Punk\Cena comes close too Bret\Austin Wm13. Flawless match that has Cena\Punk beat in about every category I can think of, I believe it was better technically but the match was versitale in that it was a great brawl at the same time. Like stated earlier, The impact in the match was beyond incredibile and launched something special. I'm a huge HBK fan and think he has quite a few five star matches but I don't think HBK\Flair is one of them. Very special match but not quite on the level as the rest of this list in my opinion. Great list though.


You do bring up some valid points.

Yeah. Rethinking it, Austin/Hart was better Punk/Cena. I'm doing a watch of what other people think is the best and I play to do a top 25 list. I'll change it then.

HBK/Flair is borderline ***** for me just on the storytelling and atmosphere. I do think it's the weakest match on my 5 star list. On my updated list, it'll still be there just not as high.

Any suggestions to watch?


----------



## IronMaiden7 (Mar 9, 2009)

KingCal said:


> Not sure which one he's taking about, but I'd wager its the MSG 18/01/1982. Fucking incredible and I placed it at #9 on my top 100 WWF/E matches list.


Where's the list?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

IronMaiden7 said:


> Where's the list?


Here it is:



Spoiler: my top 100 wwf/e matches list



A few months ago, I finished a 1 year poll on another site, where its members watched as much WWf/E matches as possible in 12 months, and each came up with their own Top 100 list. Criteria for the lists were different for everyone, with mine being based mainly on quality, with personal enjoyment coming into play here and there, especially the bottom 10 (100-91).Just remember, this is my personal list, not a definitive “you’re wrong if you disagree” list or anything like that lol.

1. The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels – In Your House 18: Bad Blood 05/10/1997
2. The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels – WrestleMania 26 28/03/2010
3. The Undertaker Vs Kurt Angle – WWE Smackdown 04/09/2003
4. Bret Hart Vs Owen Hart – WrestleMania X 20/03/1994
5. Bob Backlund Vs Sgt. Slaughter – WWF 10/01/1981
6. Kurt Angle Vs Steve Austin – SummerSlam 19/08/2001
7. Cactus Jack Vs Triple H – Royal Rumble 23/01/2000
8. Bob Backlund Vs Sgt. Slaughter – WWF 21/03/1981
9. Bob Backlund Vs Adrian Adonis – MSG 18/01/1982
10. Mankind Vs Shawn Michaels – In Your House 10: Mind Games 22/09/1996
11. Steve Austin Vs Bret Hart – Survivor Series 17/11/1996
12. Steve Austin Vs Bret Hart – WrestleMania 13 23/03/1997
13. The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels – WrestleMania 25 05/01/2009
14. Bob Backlund Vs Greg Valentine – MSG 19/02/1979
15. Eddie Guerrero Vs JBL – Judgment Day 16/05/2004
16. Christian Vs Jack Swagger – ECW 24/02/2009
17. Randy Orton Vs John Cena – No Way Out 17/02/2008
18. Eddie Guerrero Vs Rey Mysterio – WWE Smackdown 23/06/2005
19. Chris Benoit Vs Randy Orton – WWE Smackdown 13/01/2006
20. Finlay Vs Chris Benoit – Judgment Day 21/05/2006
21. The Undertaker Vs Mankind – King of the Ring 28/06/1998
22. William Regal Vs Chris Benoit – WWE Velocity 16/07/2005
23. The Undertaker Vs Batista – Cyber Sunday 28/10/2007
24. The Undertaker Vs Kurt Angle Vs The Rock – Vengeance 21/07/2002
25. Triple H Vs Ric Flair – Taboo Tuesday 19/10/2005
26. Bret Hart Vs Mr Perfect – SummerSlam 26/08/1991
27. Royal Rumble Match 19/01/1992
28. Kurt Angle Vs Brock Lesnar – SummerSlam 25/08/2003
29. Bret Hart Vs Mr Perfect – King of the Ring 13/06/1993
30. The Rock Vs Steve Austin – WrestleMania XIX 30/03/2003
31. The Rock Vs Triple H – Backlash 30/04/2000
32. The Rock Vs Steve Austin – WrestleMania X7 01/04/2001
33. The Undertaker Vs Brock Lesnar – No Mercy 20/10/2002
34. Eddie Guerrero Vs Brock Lesnar – No Way Out 15/02/2004
35. The Undertaker Vs Kane – WWE Smackdown 04/04/2008
36. Royal Rumble Match 25/01/2009
37. Finlay Vs Chris Benoit – WWE Smackdown 24/11/2006
38. Dick Murdoch Vs Barry Windham – WWF 16/02/1985
39. Owen Hart Vs The British Bulldog – WWF Raw 03/03/1997
40. Kurt Angle Vs Brock Lesnar – WWE Smackdown 18/09/2003
41. Finlay Vs Rey Mysterio – WWE Smackdown 09/11/2007
42. Edge & Rey Mysterio Vs Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit – No Mercy 20/10/2002
43. The Undertaker Vs Batista – WrestleMania 23 01/04/2007
44. The Rock Vs HHH – Judgment Day 21/05/2000
45. Triple H Vs Chris Jericho – Fully Loaded 23/07/2000
46. Finlay Vs Chris Benoit – WWE Smackdown 05/05/2006
47. Edge Vs The Undertaker – WrestleMania 24 30/03/2008
48. The Undertaker Vs Edge – Judgment Day 18/05/2008
49. William Regal Vs Chris Benoit – No Mercy 08/10/2006
50. Shawn Michaels Vs Kurt Angle – Vengeance 26/06/2005
51. Shawn Michaels Vs Razor Ramon – SummerSlam 27/08/1995
52. The Rockers Vs The Brainbusters – MSG 23/01/1989
53. The Undertaker Vs Mankind – In Your House 14: Revenge of the ‘Taker 20/04/1997
54. Chris Benoit Vs Triple H Vs Shawn Michaels – WrestleMania XX 14/03/2004
55. Steve Austin Vs Chris Benoit – WWF Smackdown 31/05/2001
56. Triple H Vs Batista – Vengeance 26/06/2005
57. Elimination Chamber III – New Year’s Revolution 09/01/2005
58. Money in the Bank Ladder Match I – WrestleMania 21 03/04/2005
59. Shawn Michaels Vs Razor Ramon – WrestleMania X 20/03/1994
60. The Undertaker & Batista Vs Shawn Michaels & John Cena – No Way Out 18/02/2007
61. The Undertaker Vs Mankind – In Your House 11: Buried Alive 20/10/1996
62. Shawn Michaels Vs Chris Jericho – WrestleMania XIX 30/03/2003
63. Bret Hart Vs Vader Vs The Undertaker Vs Steve Austin – In Your House 13: The Final Four 16/02/1997
64. The Undertaker Vs Kurt Angle – No Way Out 19/02/2006
65. Chris Benoit Vs Kurt Angle – Royal Rumble 19/01/2003
66. Chris Jericho & Chris Benoit Vs The Hardy Boys Vs The Dudley Boys Vs Edge & Christian – WWF Smackdown 24/05/2001
67. Royal Rumble Match 21/01/2001
68. Diesel Vs Bret Hart – Royal Rumble 22/01/1995
69. Eddie Guerrero Vs Rob Van Dam – Backlash 21/04/2002
70. Christian Vs Shelton Benjamin – Survivor Series 14/11/2004
71. The Rockers Vs Orient Express – Royal Rumble 19/01/1991
72. Randy Savage Vs Ricky Steamboat – WrestleMania III 29/03/1987
73. Diesel Vs Bret Hart – Survivor Series 19/11/1995
74. William Regal Vs Christian – ECW 10/11/2009
75. Eddie Guerrero Vs Rob Van Dam – WWE Raw 27/05/2002
76. Dude Love Vs Stone Cold – Over the Edge 31/05/1998
77. Shawn Michaels Vs Kurt Angle – WrestleMania 21 03/04/2005
78. Shawn Michaels Vs The British Bulldog – King of the Ring 23/06/1996
79. Kurt Angle Vs Steve Austin – Unforgiven 23/09/2001
80. The Undertaker Vs Randy Orton – SummerSlam 21/08/2005
81. The Hardy Boys Vs The Dudley Boys Vs Edge & Christian – WrestleMania 16 02/04/2000
82. Triple H & Steve Austin Vs The Undertaker & Kane – Backlash 29/04/2001
83. Eddie Guerrero Vs Kurt Angle WWE Smackdown 02/09/2004
84. Doink The Clown Vs Marty Jannetty – WWF Raw 21/06/1993
85. T&A Vs The Dudley Boys – Backlash 30/04/2000
86. The Rockers Vs Fabulous Rougeau Brothers – MSG 25/07/1988
87. Rey Mysterio Vs Finlay – Smackdown 24/03/2006
88. Batista Vs King Booker Vs Finlay – WWE Smackdown 01/12/2006
89. The Hardy Boys Vs William Regal & Dave Taylor Vs London & Kendrick Vs MNM – Armageddon 17/12/2006
90. The Undertaker & Kane Vs MVP & Mr Kennedy – WWE Smackdown 03/11/2006
91. London & Kendrick Vs William Regal & Dave Taylor – WWE Smackdown 08/12/2006
92. Brian Kendrick Vs William Regal – WWE Smackdown 24/11/2006
93. Bob Backlund Vs Don Muraco – MSG 21/09/1981
94. Shawn Michaels Vs Jeff Jarrett – In Your House 2: Lumberjacks 23/07/1995
95. The Undertaker Vs Mr Kennedy – No Mercy 08/10/2006
96. Chris Benoit, Shawn Michaels, Mick Foley & Shelton Benjamin Vs Triple H, Randy Orton, Batista & Ric Flair – WWE Raw 12/04/2004
97. Shawn Michaels & Diesel Vs Razor Ramon & 1-2-3 Kid – WWF The Action Zone 30/10/1994
98. Shawn Michaels Vs The Undertaker – Royal Rumble 18/01/1998
99. Rey Mysterio Vs Jamie Noble – Velocity 01/05/2004
100. Trish Stratus Vs Mickie James – WrestleMania 22 02/04/2006



There are a handful of matches that have happened since I made the list that would have easily made it on there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You have Taker/HBK from WM 26 in 2nd place? LAWLS


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

McQueen said:


> You have Taker/HBK from WM 26 in 2nd place? LAWLS


I do too!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You are both awful then.

But BigCal especially because he is a ginger.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah. Taker/HBK at 'Mania 26 wasn't amazing at all. I'll give it ****1/2 at best, and that's being generous.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

I doubt Taker/Shawn from Mania 26 would make my list if I revamped it. Not that I don't think it's great, but I didn't think it touched the Mania 25 match. A lot of the finishers/kickouts felt forced, which made the drama feel manufactured instead of natural like at Mania 25. I also remember thinking Shawn wasn't particularly good in the Mania 26 match, though I have no specific examples. But Taker's selling was terrific, the table spot ruled, and the finish was great.

Still, it wouldn't make my top 5 WWE matches in 2010, and I doubt I'd vote for more than 5 from 2010. 

Side note, SummerSlam was incredible, one of the best shows I've seen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sterling I agree completely. I've watched the 26 match 4 times now and I just don't feel it, but it is a good match. Everything seemed too forced though.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Just like with Taker/HHH, Taker/Michaels at Mania 26 doesn't hold up on a 2nd and 3rd watch (the HBK match is better though) at least in my super subjective opinion.

I really don't know how you guys can rank all those matches. Every time I try to I end up changing my mind as soon as I finish a list


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I personally didn't feel the WM 25 match all that much, but I love the one at 26. I thought the kickouts were more forced at 25 and I had a harder time buying into them, but at 26 it felt like they were expanding upon the story they told at 25, so it felt more genuine to me. Plus I'm a sucker for the ending.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

McQueen said:


> You are both awful then.


Top 3

1. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - Badd Blood 1997
2. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania XXVI
3. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania XXV




Seriously though, I think I'm obsessed with those matches, lol. They are my ultimate dream matches between two of my favorite wrestlers. I'm so happy I was in attendance to see WM25 & 26 live.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HBK annoys the fuck out of me with his flopping around in the HIAC but otherwise thats the only one of the 3 i'd probably give ***** at this point. Much prefer the 25 match over the 26 match.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

See I'm a fan of guys bumping all over the place. i.e. Michaels, Flair, Austin, Hennig and Anderson.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have the Wrestlemania 25 match at ***** but I need to re watch it. I remember not liking the finish and being back and forth between ****3/4 and *****. Wrestlemania 26 I have at ****3/4 and didn't think it was quite as good. Only seen it twice though so I need to rewatch but I remember the finish being a lot better in this one.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Clique said:


> See I'm a fan of guys bumping all over the place. i.e. Michaels, Flair, Austin, Hennig and Anderson.


Normally I am too but something about the way Michaels does it has always bothered me. I think HBK is about as good of a worker WWE could have asked for given his talent set but personally I wouldn't put him near being called GOAT because of the way he works bothers me in a way that is tough to explain. Yet I love Terry Funk's over-the-top mannerisms, I know its a strange double standard.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Personally i always enjoyed Shawn's ridiculous over the top bumps. Heck, even Ground Zero Taker vs Shawn was loads of fun and that was ridiculous


----------



## super_dragon (Aug 18, 2011)

Any thoughts/star ratings on Royal Rumble 2006?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Austin's bumping in War Games '92 is glorious.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Clique said:


> Austin's bumping in War Games '92 is glorious.


Yes it was. Damn that bastard took an ass whooping

But Brian Pillman in his wargames? Im surprised the bastard survived the night. They took him apart, and Sid damn near killed the poor guy


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Normally I am too but something about the way Michaels does it has always bothered me. I think HBK is about as good of a worker WWE could have asked for given his talent set but personally I wouldn't put him near being called GOAT because of the way he works bothers me in a way that is tough to explain. Yet I love Terry Funk's over-the-top mannerisms, I know its a strange double standard.


Terry Funk is a psychopathic bad-ass, the 20th Century Kevin Steen. HBK is not.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Just wondering, is the Ric Flair/Ricky Steamboat Chi Town Rumble match on any DVD releases?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Just got done watching Angle/Lesnar at SummerSlam '03. Here's a snippet from the full review I'm doing on the PPV which will be up soon.



> Kurt Angle v. Brock Lesnar - WWE Title Match
> 
> Such a great match. Started off with quick and swift chain wrestling. Both men would have short bursts of offense before the other regained control. There was a roller coaster of momentum and emotion. It was just a really technically sound wrestling match and I think Lesnar's wrestling ability was completely overshadowed by his look and sheer dominance, but he and Kurt put on a wrestling clinic in this match. I don't know if this surpasses their Wrestlemania 19 match as it's been a while since I saw it, but it sure as hell was great. Vince got involved and hit Kurt with a steel chair while the ref was out which allowed Brock to hit an F5. After Kurt kicked out of the pin, Lesnar went for another F5 but Kurt countered it into an Angle Lock. Lesnar would grab three of the four ropes, but Kurt would pull away each time and Lesnar eventually tapped. Such a great finish and there were some good false finishes in there as well. Great build with a great heel turn leading into a great match. - ****1/2


I really do think Lesnar doesn't get enough credit for his in ring ability.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I definitely think HIAC is the best Michaels/Taker, but I still wouldn't put that at five. 25 is pretty terrific and I didn't love 26. can be arsed if I remember more than two spots in it, though.



Ethan619 said:


> Just wondering, is the Ric Flair/Ricky Steamboat Chi Town Rumble match on any DVD releases?


"Greatest Wrestling Stars of the 80s"


----------



## IronMaiden7 (Mar 9, 2009)

Segunda Caida said:


> Here's the link for it: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HDRHTUX9
> 
> Be prepared I love the NWA style and simplistic wrestling so my rating may be heavily overblown if you don't like the style of prefer a quicker pace. Fabulous match though.


Thanks, I can't wait to check it out!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Flair/Steamboat Chi-town Rumble is also on the Rise & Fall of WCW.


----------



## IronMaiden7 (Mar 9, 2009)

KingCal said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet list! Thanks. I was surprised to see that Guerrero/JBL match up so high. I know I've seen that one, but the last time had to be six years ago. Looks like another viewing will have to be in order.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Ethan619 said:


> Just wondering, is the Ric Flair/Ricky Steamboat Chi Town Rumble match on any DVD releases?


The Rise & Fall of WCW


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Ethan619 said:


> Just wondering, is the Ric Flair/Ricky Steamboat Chi Town Rumble match on any DVD releases?





Clique said:


> Flair/Steamboat Chi-town Rumble is also on the Rise & Fall of WCW.





SuperDuperSonic said:


> The Rise & Fall of WCW


This. ^

It was a really good old school NWA style match. I usually forget things so I may have another favorite, but right now that match is my favorite match of all time with Rock/Hogan in a close second. Here's my review for it...

http://bit.ly/nrbZLB


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Just rewatched Jericho/HBK from NM08! Awesomeness











*Ladder Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels 
WWE No Mercy 2008*

Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels is one of the paramount rivalries of this generation. Every time they faced each other we saw something fresh, innovative and the underlining story only got deeper. In this storied feud dating back to 2003 and restarting in 2008, Jericho put Shawn through absolute hell. For example, smashing Shawn's face through a TV screen (nod to Shawn's Barbershop heel turn), viciously beating him to a bloody pulp at The Great American Bash, and punching Shawn's beautiful wife Rebecca in the mouth leaving her with a fat lip.

However, this match is for the World Heavyweight Championship and the title looked like it was hung higher than ever before and the new silver ladders looked taller than they had ever been at the time. The stakes this time were much higher.

At this point Shawn had already got his revenge on Jericho for the eye injuries and punching Rebecca when he thrashed him at Unforgiven. Physically hurting Jericho again is obviously an added motivation for Shawn but he also wants to crush Jericho’s insecure spirit forever. This ladder match IS about showing *no mercy* because HBK not only wants to win the World Title again but prove once and for all that Chris Jericho will never be better than Shawn Michaels. For Shawn who said this blood feud will never truly be over, winning this match would be more redemption for his battered body and torn soul. 

Jericho’s obsession to eclipse Shawn Michaels was out of control. It was deep rooted back in 2003 when he just wanted to be better than Shawn Michaels but Jericho made it so personal by trying to destroy what Shawn loves most, and that is his family and wrestling. At times it seemed like Jericho wanted to BE Shawn Michaels and he took his frustrations out on the world and his idol for not measuring up. That is why Jericho must defeat and devastate Shawn Michaels. 

One of the major criticisms this match received was the chain-wrestling at the beginning. I understand why they chose to chain wrestle at the start of a ladder match because, once again, the core of this rivalry has always been about Jericho trying to prove that he has surpassed Shawn Michaels as a competitor. Michaels being the Show Stopper has always been willing to answer Jericho’s challenge in a wrestling match or in a fight. I do think their actions here are still driven by hatred but like I said before this match isn’t just about physical abuse. It is also about proving once and for all in a match both men have mastered who is the best and who will get the last laugh so to speak.

This match is structured differently from the typical ladder matches that only feature jaw dropping stunts. Don't get me wrong there are some good ones in this match (Lionsault on ladder) but the psychology is more important to the story Michaels and Jericho are telling. They utilize some key callback spots from the start of their feud. 

The evil intentions are so focused that it may be more important than the actual execution (and the execution here is excellent). Shawn attacked Jericho’s knee with the intent to immobilize his ability to climb a ladder. Two things I see happening here - First, when Shawn applied the Figure Four leg lock on Jericho to me it was a nod to Ric Flair who HBK retired earlier that year at WM24. Remember it was Jericho that questioned Shawn’s integrity for ending the career of the man he admired that started the feud. Now isn’t it ironic Jericho wanted to destroy and end the career of the man he once admired? It may be hypocritical. 

Secondly, in a very smart spot after Jericho escaped the Figure Four he kicked a ladder already placed on the bottom rope in the corner into the injured left eye of Shawn. After that he continued to viciously assault the eye in a ladder sandwich with Shawn’s head right in the middle! After that Jericho continued dissecting Michaels with the ladder and kicks & punches to the eye. Another thing I noticed that may or may not have been intentional storytelling was when Jericho struck Shawn in the ribs with a ladder and The King mentioned he may have a cracked rib. I thought about Shawn's legit rib injury at WrestleMania with Flair and how that was a factor in some of the earlier Jericho/Michaels matches.

The physicality is top notch as we saw Jericho get smacked in the jaw with a ladder which broke one of his teeth! The blood just poured out of his mouth! After that we saw how Shawn's rage overtook him when he furiously pounded Jericho’s entire body repeatedly with a ladder. The spot where they both crashed into the announce table off the ladder is an awesome display of how much they will risk to hurt the other man.

One spot I want to talk about that I wished the commentators would have picked up on is when Shawn hit his top rope elbow drop on a ladder instead of Jericho. What I saw is Shawn still suffering from the effects of his damaged eye so he couldn’t see that Jericho placed the ladder in his way. When Michaels attempted Sweet Chin Music, Jericho again struck him in the face with a ladder. I love how Jericho and Shawn keep reverting back to the eye injury. The biggest spot soon followed...










Watching Jericho descend off a 16 foot ladder from the inside of the ring to the floor outside is one of the damndest things I’ve ever seen in a ladder match! That fall was so dangerous from the position Shawn tipped the ladder over mixed with the sheer height he came crashing down. Jericho could have been seriously injured but being the great athlete and professional that he is everything really was alright. He sold it like near death, though. 

The sense of urgency shot way up after that fall. Going into the match anyone could predict HBK wasn’t walking out with the gold but after that fall from Jericho it looked like he could win! If you’ve read my reviews before you know I can get caught up in a match a lot but I was completely immersed in this final stretch! Watching both men trade punches at the top of the ladder right under the World Title gave me the feeling that this battle will indeed be fought to the very end right there. When Jericho's leg got caught in the ladder like it did when he lost at Money in the Bank that year I thought the match was over and Shawn was going to win (live watch) until Lance Cade came out.

I actually liked Cade's interference because it not only helped with the false finish when he stopped Shawn obtaining the redemption he was so close to getting as he touched the belt but it also connects back to another part of the Jericho/Michaels feud which is Michaels' protégés being spiteful towards him. Cade got a kick in the chin for his troubles. In the end Jericho and Shawn gave us a remarkably sensational finish! 










When was the last time you truly felt the World Title meant everything to the men fighting for it? Watching this live on PPV I didn’t know which way the belt was going but they made me believe that anything was possible. It was a tug of war for the ages! Eventually in what I think made the finish brilliant was Shawn inadvertently pulling Jericho towards him which resulted in Jericho head-butting Shawn *IN THE EYE* knocking him off the ladder! It may have been an eye for an eye for Shawn at Unforgiven but so was the case for Jericho here at No Mercy. 











Jericho escaped with the gold by the skin of his broken tooth! 

I am a HUGE fan of ladder matches and I will tell you this match has the best, most dramatic finish I have ever seen in a ladder match. The match as a whole is one of the best ladder matches in history. It’s probably in the top five singles ladder matches ever. Just incredible work right here from two of the best ever in another chapter in one of the best rivalries in WWE history.​


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

WrestleMania 26 > WrestleMania 25

Both matches are amazing. It took a while for me to sink into WrestleMania 25. But WrestleMania 26 is much better. So is WrestleMania 27, honestly.

The greatest match of all time is--of course--Bret Hart/Steve Austin from WrestleMania 13. Flawless.




Cactus said:


> Yeah. Taker/HBK at 'Mania 26 wasn't amazing at all. I'll give it ****1/2 at best, and that's being generous.


How can you call a match that you rated at 4.5 stars "not amazing?"


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

super_dragon said:


> Any thoughts/star ratings on Royal Rumble 2006?





Spoiler: review



WWE Royal Rumble 2006

Not too long before this event, the WHC Batista was injured and had to give up the title. Kurt Angle won the belt in a battle royal on Smackdown, even though he was a Raw superstar at the time.

Also not long before this event, Edge finally cashed in his MITB title shot that he had won 9 months earlier, and beat John Cena for the belt.

Going into this event, WWE had been unpredictable, and as a result made this event more exciting, even if the card wasn't that great, and the RR winner was painfully obvious...


Gregory Helms Vs Kid Kash Vs Funaki Vs Jamie Noble Vs Nunzio Vs Paul London - WWE Cruiserweight Title

A nice fast paced match with some amazing talent. Lots of spots as you would expect, with Helms winning the title.

I would have liked for it to go a little longer, but as a wrestling fan I very rarely get what i want from wrestling .

Rating: ***


Mickie James Vs Ashley Massaro - Special Guest Referee Trish Stratus

Not even Mickie James could make this good. I won't make it a DUD because of how Trish and Mickie looked in the match.

Rating: 1/4*


The Boogeyman Vs JBL

Urgh. Awful, and I doubt how either man looks will help the rating...

Rating: DUD


2006 Royal Rumble Match

Triple H was number 1, and Rey Mysterio was number 2. Cool to see these 2 in the ring together, as I can't remember them ever having a match. Simon Dean comes out at number 3, but doesn't last very long.

Psicosis is out next, and is soon eliminated by Mysterio. Also, it sounds like Michael Cole is getting a lisp...

Flair is number 5, and the fans go nuts. He goes right for Triple H, as they has just recently come off their feud. For a guy that lasted from number 3 in 1992, he doesn't do well 14 years later as he is eliminated before the next entrant.

Things go from bad to worse for HHH, as The Big Show comes out! Not sure what happened to Rey, but he hasn't been around since Psicosis was eliminated...

making his second RR match appearance, its The Coach! He attacks Show from behind, and gets pushed over the top ropes. Bye Coach! .

Lashley is next out, and he literally THROWS The Big Show. It wasn't quite a back body drop, it was just Lashley using his power to launch Show in the air! Kane, Show's tag team partner, comes out and Lashley doesn't look happy. He and Kane go at it, and the fans chant "Lets go Kane". Really nice belly to belly from Lashley to Kane, followed by a Dominator!

Sylvan comes out and is eliminated by Lashey, who turns around and gets a double chokeslam from Kane and The Big Show, then gets eliminated! Kane and Show then decide to fight each other. Both men are fighting by the ropes, and HHH runs over and throws them both out!

Mysterio seems to have woken up now, and works with Carlito before being knocked down again, leaving Carlito and Triple H to fight.

Number 12 is Chris Benoit, who enters and chops everyone in sight, as well as handing out some German Suplexes and a crossface! Booker T returns to action as he had a groin injury, and is eliminated in less than 20 seconds, less time than The Coach!

The ring starts to fill up, mostly with nobodys. Tatanka makes his WWE return, and the fans really seemed to like him. His popularity would dgo way down after this match though...

Pretty long boring part until RVD makes his return at number 20, and dominates everyone with mostly just kicks! He eliminates Animal, then gets attacked by Carlito. Triple H and Rey Mysterio, who entered 1 and 2 are still in, but Mysterio has pretty much been out of sight and mind for the most part, while Triple H always seems to be in the middle of the action.

Chavo Guerrero comes out to an ok pop and lots of Eddie chants. He does a very bad version of the Three Amigos, before being eliminated by Triple H when he went for a Frog Splash.

The ring has really filled up now, with only a couple of people been eliminated in the last 10 mintues or so. Lol, just as I wrote that, Tatanka got eliminated. Shut me up I guess...

The match has been a little boring again, but with HBK coming out at number 25, it picked up again. The announcers start talking about how impressive Trevor Murdoch is, and he gets eliminated by HBK. 1-1 between me and the announcers getting shut up .

Viscera comes out and dry humps a couple of guys before throwing out Matt Hardy. Michael Cole makes a comment about Viscera wearing purple before, which was quite clearly a Mabel comment lol.

Number 29 is a man making a short return: Goldust! Always cool to see him because he is weird as hell, and a good wrestler.

Number 30 in the 2006 RR match is none other than Randy orton, and he eliminates Benoit in seconds! Viscera is then eliminated by Masters and Carlito! Wow, WWE must have heard what I said about Viscera getting eliminated last year. But wait, I only wrote than a few hours before writing this review, and I am writing this review years after it happened... weird! Lol.

Now that everyone has entered, the ring starts to empty fairly quickly. MNM told Mr McMahon earlier in the night that they would eliminated HBK for him, but he ends up throwing them out! Shelton attacks HBK from behind right after this, as he also told Vince he would eliminate Shawn. He doesn't, and ends up getting a super kick out of the ring. This causes Vince to come out, and he looks pissed. Vince distracts HBK long enough for Shane McMahon to come from behind and throw out Michaels!

Carlito is next to go out, leaving us with the final four: RVD, Mysterio, Orton and HHH. RVD and Mysterio work together and hit some cool double team moves to HHH and Orton. RVD is eliminated when HHH throws Rey into him while he is on the top rope.

Orton and HHH try to work together to eliminate Mysterio, but HHH ends up getting eliminated, followed by Orton, and Rey Mysterio has won the Royal Rumble!

A pretty good match with plenty of action, but also a couple of dead spots. I also didn't like the winner...

Rumble Match Rating: ***1/2


Edge Vs John Cena - WWE Title

What the hell is with the entrances? Edge, who is the CHAMPION comes out like normal, while Cena gets some giant metal structure that is lowered from the ceiling. Way to favour Cena...

Slow and boring is the best way to describe the first part of this match. Edge dominates Cena and tries to keep him on the outside for a countout for the most part. At one point Joey is saying that Edge is telling the ref he hs no problem leaving Cena alone while he is on the outside, so he can get a countout victory. Just as Joey says this, Edge goes out of the ring, breaking the count, and attacks Cena. 1-2 now announcers! I'm winning!

Cena keeps trying to come back, and Edge keeps stopping him. Edge then applies a sleeper to try and finish Cena off, but Cena ends up countering into a DDT and both men are down. When they get up before the ref counts to 10, Cena is in control and the fans are booing. 5 knuckle shuffle, and Lita distracts the ref. Did she really see that as a threat to Edge?

Lita is knocked off the apron, and Cena hits an F-U on Edge, then applies the STFU and Edge taps out. Cena is the new champion.

For a title match, this was horrible. Edge dominated almost all of the match, then from nowhere Cena wins the belt?

Edge did his best making this match worth while, and though it wasn't horrible, it wasn't that good either.

Rating: **1/2


Kurt Angle Vs Mark Henry - World Heavyweight Title

Michael Cole says that he thinks THIS match is the main event. Well duh. Its for the WHC and its on last. You don't need to think its the main event, because it is a fact it is the main event... Moron.

Kurt Angle was over like crazy during this time period. It wasn't exactly a face, he was just a wrestling machine and the fans loved him for it, and rightfully so!

The crowd were DEAD for almost all of this match, and I'm not surprised. Its bad. Henry should never be in a main event or a title match because he just can't put on a good show with anyone. Considering who he was in there with, not having a good match with Angle, who can make almost anyone look good, makes it even worse for Henry.

Angle wins after sending Henry into an exposed turnbuckle, then rolls him up and holds the ropes.

This match was awful and even worse for a main event. The only reason it was on last is because The Undertaker would come out after the match and destroy the ring, while challenging Angle to a title match.

Rating: 3/4*





Overall Show Rating: 3 out of 10

Wow, what a bad event. The opener and Rumble match stop this from being even worse, but even they can't help it. Urgh.






IronMaiden7 said:


> Sweet list! Thanks. I was surprised to see that Guerrero/JBL match up so high. I know I've seen that one, but the last time had to be six years ago. Looks like another viewing will have to be in order.


I definitely didn't appreciate how awesome the match was until I saw it again to make that list. Probably because I just plain hated JBL back then and despised the fact he was wrestling for the title .



Razor King said:


> WrestleMania 26 > WrestleMania 25
> 
> Both matches are amazing. It took a while for me to sink into WrestleMania 25. But WrestleMania 26 is much better. So is WrestleMania 27, honestly.
> 
> The greatest match of all time is--of course--Bret Hart/Steve Austin from WrestleMania 13. Flawless.


Lol, seems its just you, me and Clique that prefer the WM 26 match to 25 . One of the reasons I loved it was the storytelling; thought it was way ahead of WM 25 which while good, was really only basic. Plus Undertaker's selling of the leg was fucking amazing, and the finish is incredible, not just in the context of that match but how it relates back to WM 24 a whole 2 years ago when HBK was in Undertaker's position having to "put down" Ric Flair.

And while I didn't have Austin/Bret WM 13 as my #1, it ended up the #1 overall when al the lists were put together lol .

Oh, and McQueen, I can't rep you atm so I'll just have to put my message here:


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice review Clique, that PPV in itself was pretty epic.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Put me down in the camp for Wrestlemania 26 > 25.

25 to me seemed like the WWE version of an indy main event, high octane pacing with numerous near falls which were made more dramatic and meaningful in this match and not blown off like they could have been in an independent promotion. Undertaker's face after the Tombstone kick out is still one of the most impactful facial expressions I've seen and a perfect way for a wrestler to sell his ultimate finisher not being enough to win him the match. If more people took the time to sell the impact of a finisher kick out and treat it as legendary moment I wouldn't have a problem with numerous kick outs.

26 though for me was just an all round better match. The angle going into it was better with Shawn's ego driving him insane into wanting to prove to himself he could live up to the Showstopper name and do what no-one else could do and beat the Undertaker at Wrestlemania. It immediately screamed of an old school angle and not some Attitude Era daytime soap opera angle which I always prefer (cough Memphis cough). Taker's selling was the best thing of either match for me and the context in which it occurred made me think it was legit: i.e the way he landed off of old school didn't look contrived to the point where I thought 'nice spot to fool the audience'...I immediately thought 'ah shit he's fucked'. HBK's spot where he goes for the Sweet Chin Music to see if Taker is really injured and then tearing apart the knee was a subtle spot I loved and something I never imagined a guy like HBK pulling out in a big match environment like this. Him countering Hells Gate into the pin attempt that Kurt Angle beat the Undertaker with was also a lovely call back moment and IIRC he also busted out his inverted figure four leglock submission which he hadn't used for ages which also made the match seem that more dramatic and engaging with HBK trying everything in the arsenal to win. His moonsault costing him twice at Mania 25 but securing him a crucial advantage in the 26 match (I assume it was botched in terms of hitting the leg and not the midsection) was also a nice touch even though it may not have been planned to play out like that. Plus unlike 25, a supposed botch actually helped the match instead of looking sloppy, botches don't usually bother me to the point where I'm going to go down massively on the match or anything but Shawn's awful looking attempted moonsault and his mid air DDT counter both looked 'sloppish' the last time I watched the 25 match, it wasn't anything I'd hold the match in contempt for but its something I could recall at any moment. Taker's dive which nearly broke his neck significantly helped the 25 match in terms of making him look as vulnerable as possible but I'd still prefer the 26 old school spot just because of how I bought it as legit (though not to say I didn't buy the 25 dive because I certainly did).

I can see why them having back to back matches hurt the 26 match in terms of finishers not being as dramatic. I can see why people would be more caught up in 'will HBK kick out of this' and then the following year would be thinking 'well he kicked out of 2 of those last year so I'm not buying this'. Personally I knew from the moment they locked up at 25 that we'd get a lot of finisher teases and near falls so I never bought into any supposed finish any less than at Mania 26. The one finish I truly bought at 25 was the first tombstone and at 26 I think it was the 2nd SCM which I bought as ending the streak (although whenever I watch a Taker match live at Mania I always usually buy at least 1 near fall against him just because I can always see him offering his streak to build his opponent). I also much prefer the Wrestlemania 26 finish which played off of Wrestlemaina 24 and really felt like a Puro callback you'd see in Misawa vs Kawada or Misawa vs Kobashi. HBK's pride which got him into this match refusing to be given mercy and demanding he be put out of his misery by a superior opponent he could never hope to beat at Mania was the perfect finish to the angle. And Taker doing the spike finisher as more of a 'ain't no kicking out of this' to truly finish Michaels off made me smile. I also dug the Tombstone on the floor in them trying to utilise their finishers in any capacity because they knew the other man was tough enough to not be beaten by it.

I still have only watched the match twice but I still prefer it to 25 more because of the story, the angle and the selling of Taker and HBK doing everything to keep his career but slowly coming to the realisation he was about to be retired. I remember watching live I was convinced Taker was about to lose after HBK slapped him, the way the camera cut entirely to Taker and not Shawn made me think the minute Taker turned back to Shawn the camera would wide and we'd see Shawn had gotten up and was about to hit SCM, similar to the 21 match vs Angle where Angle has him by the hair and HBK pushed him off before hitting a standing SCM. 

I wouldn't put either at ***** but watching live I had Taker vs HBK 26 at a high ****1/2 and one day maybe reaching into ****3/4 territory. HBK vs Taker 25 despite being a great sprint match with nice teases and near falls and a couple of Holy Shit moments and probably a better crowd just doesn't have the impactful story, character and selling from Taker that I preferred in 26. Not like I'm gonna complain if people prefer 25 though, they're both similar in execution that its the perfect two matches to divide opinion on. Austin vs Hart is still the best Mania match ever for me and HBK vs Taker HIAC is still their absolute best match together.

Also just seen someone in the 'Underrated wrestler of all time' topic say Jerry Lawler is worse in the ring than David Otunga. I legit want to punch something right about now.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

For me, Shawn/Taker @ WM25 is better than WM26. I never became invested in the second match, and although I agree that Undertaker sold the knee like a champ I feel the rest was a bit forced and didn't have the organic nature of the first match. But still, both matches are pretty awesome. Both are loads better than Taker/Triple H which I don't love at all.

I watched Bret/Bulldog from Summerslam 1992 last night, for the first time in ages. This is the first time I noticed just how bored or unmotivated the Bulldog looked. Everything he did looked like he was just going through the motions. Very uninspired performance, but maybe it was just because he forgot everything as soon as he stepped through the ropes and was relying on Bret to do most of the work. Last night was the first time I really appreciated just how awesome Bret was in the match and how much work he put into it. 

So yeah, it's nowhere near the full 5 stars for me. I don't know where I'd put it at the moment.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Found this guy's collection through the WWE DVD news site. He has some amazing stuff. Entire years of Raw and Smackdown!...it's scary how much this guy has.






He even bought the box sets of PPVs which run for like $250 or more when he could get them for WAY cheaper. I'll give it to him, he's dedicated.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WM25>WM26 easily for me, although both are classics. Taker/HBK WM25 felt like a more a very near perfect match that was amazing from top to bottom and felt... "complete", while WM26 was just a fantastic emotion-driven match with some amazing selling and psychology, but the wrestling just lacked in comparison, and that's what I look for most in matches.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

KingCal said:


> Lol, seems its just you, me and Clique that prefer the WM 26 match to 25 . One of the reasons I loved it was the storytelling; thought it was way ahead of WM 25 which while good, was really only basic. Plus Undertaker's selling of the leg was fucking amazing, and the finish is incredible, not just in the context of that match but how it relates back to WM 24 a whole 2 years ago when HBK was in Undertaker's position having to "put down" Ric Flair.
> 
> And while I didn't have Austin/Bret WM 13 as my #1, it ended up the #1 overall when al the lists were put together lol .
> 
> Oh, and McQueen, I can't rep you atm so I'll just have to put my message here:


Yeah, the throwback was amazing, especially for someone like the Undertaker. The match they had at WrestleMania 25 helped them go out there and tell a more focused story, so it all fits in well. WrestleMania 25 was the grander version and more of the "dream match," but WrestleMania 26 was about two careers and it wasn't just a dream match; it was THE MATCH for Shawn Michaels and arguably, the Undertaker. Storytelling was the key and as a match, WrestleMania 26 was near perfect.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

The finish to the Wrestlemania 26 match is probably my favourite finish of all time. It was just perfect and the way it played on he Wrestlemania 24 situation with Shawn and him being in the opposite situation. Perfect way to end his career.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

[cheap plug]Just finished up the bonus discs for the WE's Top 100 WWF/E Matches Ever Comp:

5 Disc WE's Top 100 WWF/E Matches Ever - The Bonus Discs set - £5



Spoiler: match listings



Disc 1 - Shelton Benjamin

Royal Rumble Match - Royal Rumble 1/25/04 (101 points)
Shawn Michaels v Shelton Benjamin - RAW 5/2/05 (110 points)
Shawn Michaels v HHH v Chris Jericho v RVD v Kane v Booker T (Elimination Chamber) - Survivor Series 11/17/02 (127 points)

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 2 - Randy Orton (Widescreen)

Big Show v Floyd Mayweather - Wrestlemania 24 3/30/08 (53 points)
Randy Orton v John Cena (I Quit Match) - Breaking Point 9/13/09 (105 points)
Royal Rumble Match - Royal Rumble 1/25/09 (70 points)

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 3 - Shane McMahon

Chris Benoit v Finlay - Smackdown! 11/26/06 (96 points)
Eddie Guerrero v Jimmy Jacobs - Smackdown! 5/14/05 (1 point)
Edge v Randy Orton RAW 4/30/07 (17 points)
Owen Hart v Mankind - RAW 1/6/97 (74 points)
Team WWF v Team Alliance - Survivor Series 11/18/01 (95 points)

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 4 - 123 Kid

Chris Benoit v Randy Orton - Smackdown! 1/13/06 (127 points; one top twenty vote)
Dick Murdoch & Adrian Adonis v Jack & Jerry Brisco - MSG 12/28/84 (41 points)
Edge v Chris Benoit - Smackdown! 6/8/07 (15 points)
Randy Savage v Tito Santana (No Holds Barred) - MSG 4/21/86 (148 points)
Shawn Michaels & Diesel v Razor Ramon & 123 Kid - Action Zone 10/30/94 (141 points)

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 5 - Rockers

Team Austin v Team Bischoff - Survivor Series 11/16/03 (105 points)
Chris Benoit v Kurt Angle - Unforgiven 9/22/02 (41 points)
John Cena v Randy Orton - No Way Out 2/17/08 (108 points)
Rockers v Powers of Pain - MSG 1/15/90 (57 points)



[/cheap plug]


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Scorpion said:


> Found this guy's collection through the WWE DVD news site. He has some amazing stuff. Entire years of Raw and Smackdown!...it's scary how much this guy has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got more :side:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Me too. Though I only have like, 130 original .


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

1265


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Show off :side:.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KingCal said:


> Lol, seems its just you, me and Clique that prefer the WM 26 match to 25 .


I may have put WM26 over WM25 for purposes of the poll but I really couldn't tell you which match I thought was better. The reason why I did put WM26 over WM25 was down to the finish in 26 but I go back and forth on it every time I think about comparing them. The atmosphere, and near falls were better in 25. The selling was definitely better in WM26. Undertaker gave one of the best performances I have ever seen in wrestling. The storytelling was probably stronger in WM26 too since it was the grand finale that brought both men's careers to this point, especially Shawn. WM25 though felt like a bigger, more epic and exciting (live & re-watches). Again, the crowd by far was better in Houston than in Glendale. If we did the poll again, hell, I might put WM25 as #1 depending on how I feel on re-watch.


----------



## super_dragon (Aug 18, 2011)

Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (Wrestlemania 25) - *****
Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (Wrestlemania 26) - ****3/4

I loved the Wrestlemania 25 match more. The near falls, were better, the crowd was better, the atmosphere of the match, the action that happened in the ring was better. It just felt like a real dream match. This was one of the first times ever where I felt that a match gave me everything that I wanted from it.

Wrestlemania 26 match was great as well, but right after it had ended I knew it wasn't as good as the WM 25 match. The action was slower, and the crowd was not as amazing as the WM 25 match. The near falls felt kind of forced. They just did not have that same feeling like the near fall at WM 25 where HBK kicked out of the first Tombstone.

The match did have an amazing ending though. It was better then the one at Wrestlemania 25 for sure. The leg work and the selling of the Undertaker were amazing as well. The action in the ring was also good, but just not on the level of the first match.

Anyways, everyone is talking about these two matches, but what do you guys think of Undertaker/Angle NWO 06? To me, it is on the level of the WM 26 match. It just needed that one Tombstone kickout to bring it to that next level.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Angle/Undertaker was awesome, and my MOTY for 2006 (WWE, anyway). ****3/4 for it, so behind the Undertaker/HBK WM Matches (and HIAC from 97 ), but still incredible. Wasn't a fan of the finish, since technically it shouldn't have happened, but it got us a great rematch on SD a few weeks later (which I would have preferred happened at WM, but oh well...).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

One of these days I may actually count and catalog all of my wrasslin DVD's. If I count my paper sleeve sets by DVD instead of as one set i'm afraid of what the number will be. Probably not as high as Platt's though. We used to have an ongoing competition but I haven't bought a Wrestling DVD in quite a while.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker/Angle NWO06- ****3/4, and started Taker's MOTY streak, going so far up to 2010 (vs. Angle NWO06, vs. Batista WM21, vs. Edge Summerslam08, vs. Michaels WM25, vs. Michaels WM26). Sadly Taker's one match for me this year was never in contention for MOTY, and I was really hoping he'd make it a 6th year... oh well  Guess there is still a little hope if he comes back before the end of the year, but there are a lot of tough matches to beat.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

I haven't counted my bootlegs in ages those were just my masters.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree with EBboy on Undertaker having an impressive streak of WWE MOTYs.

2006 - Angle (No Way Out)
2007 - Batista (WM23) 
2008 - Edge (SummerSlam) 
2009 - Michaels (WM25)
2010 - Michaels (WM26)
2011 - HHH (WM27) 

That's _damn_ impressive. Not to mention his other MOTYCs.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't know how many overall DVD's I have but as far as PPV I know I have everything from SummerSlam 2002 through MITB 2011 except for seven which I intend on getting before the end of the year. I have been working on timing and rating them for almost two years and have only done about 1/3 so to say the least I have tons of wrestling to watch. I also include everything I have from 1998 up to SummerSlam 2002 in rating as well but it is all VHS mostly except a couple of DVD's. I am also missing quite a few from that time period because it was difficult to acquire things when I was ranging from eleven to fifteen years old.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Platt said:


> I haven't counted my bootlegs in ages those were just my masters.


Yeah you win then :lmao


I probably have more unwatched stuff than most people have in general. Its sad, i'm starting to doubt i'll ever get around to watching it all too.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

BACKLUND. BACKLUND. MORE BACKLUND!!!

*Bob Backlund vs Adrian Adonis, WWF Title, MSG, 18/01/1982*

Really freaking weird match for me to rate tbh. The opening 15 minutes or so is terrific terrific stuff and something I immensly enjoyed, but somewhere in the middle during Adonis's control segment the match gets really sloppy in parts and I'm finding it hard to put it down to Adonis and Backlund selling the wear and tear of the match as opposed to just sloppy execution. The finish also has me really conflicted between loving it as a set up to a rematch.....and finding it fucking horrific as a finish. Like I said, a really strange match tbh.

As I first noted, the opening 15 minutes or so is flawless stuff and by far the best part of the match. Adonis slaps the piss out of Backlund's mouth just as the bell has rung and Backlund responds with an oh so lovely slap back. Nice that they immediately made Adonis out to be a smug piece of human scum and demonstrated Bob had no problem with beating some respect into this sleazeball. They trade counters on the mat before Bob overpowers Adonis with a lovely bodyslam (the impact of these bodyslams by Backlund is something else, dude is scary strong) and then hits a nice lucha esque hurricanrana sending Adonis across the ring. Adonis does the exact same spot straight away to Bob and I dug it as Adonis sending a message that he could mix it up with Bob...which leads into the next sequence that makes Adonis look like a dick for thinking he can hang with Bob.

Bob outworks Adonis and zeros in on the left arm. He makes a wristlock look like the most damaging move in the world by dragging Adonis across the ring and rebuffing numerous counters by Adonis until he has him defenseless on the mat with seemingly no escape. Its a great spot in getting over just how talented Bob is and I always dig heels bumping and fighting maniacally to escape babyface holds early on. Backlund then continues to tear on the arm and utilises some awesome arm work including a lovely cross arm breaker. Adonis finally gets a break by rolling over and scraping Bob's nose with the forearm to force a break. He then whips Backlund into the corner before eating the ring post and Bob's face of 'yeah you ain't out of the shit yet son, your arm is gonna get even more fucked now boy' as Adonis begs off in the corner is amazing. He continues to work the arm before a sloppy looking clothesline off the ropes sends both men to the floor, (it looked almost like that Jeff Hardy move where he flies off of the ropes and grabs his opponent's neck from behind with both arms and flings him to the mat, only Adonis got one arm on it and it looked like a traditional sleeper attempt). As they're getting to their feet Backlund hits a lovely headbutt and immediately flops back to the mat to sell the impact, something I always adore. Adonis more than makes up for that sloppy transition though with a freaking GORGEOUS left hook that floors Backlund immediately and Bob's fish out of water sell by flopping his legs is all kinds of goodness. From here though is where I found the match getting sloppy to watch.

Adonis sells the arm after the left hook which I dug in making Backlund's arm work look like it had served its purpose but then a few minutes later he attempts a bodyslam which I initially dug as Adonis utilising part of Bob's arsenal against him and it looks really sloppy and he almost falls upon lifting Backlund so that he hits the mat at the exact same time. It really didn't come off as if Adonis's arm had given out due to the arm work (which would have been an awesome spot) and instead just looked sloppy. He targets the neck of Backlund and hits a nice neckbreaker which Backlund sells again like a fish out of water and looks tremendous in eating up this punishment before they do a wonderful sunset flip spot which I know Cal loved immensly: Backlund over-jumps on his attempt so Adonis immediately drops onto Backlund into a pinning position before Bob rolls him up to complete the sunset flip. Genius bit of work that most guys today wouldn't have bothered with and probably would have tried to do the sunset flip spot by having the heel stand out for no reason and making it look choreographed and fake.

The match though continues to have its 'uh' moments as Adonis delivers a lovely piledriver to further weaken the neck before going to the top rope and Backlund is on his feet immediately before just standing in front of the top rope and there's an awkward 5 second pause where neither man does anything before Bob decks him and Adonis crotches himself on the ropes. The pause in action as well as Backlund blowing off a piledriver wasn't something I enjoyed and really bothered me for a few minutes afterwards, just seemed like a stupid execution of what could have been a nice 'heel overconfidence backfires spot'. Adonis then manages to lock in his sleeper and McMahon is selling the fuck out of it as a match ender and Bob's slow sell into apparent immobility is the kind of thing I want him to be doing instead of blowing off piledrivers. Sadly the counter is sloppy and what looks to be a spot to send Backlund and Adonis to the floor has Adonis lying on the bottom rope and Backlund having to force himself under the ropes and to the floor. Usually I can stomach when something maybe looks a little goofy in the 80s in terms of execution but parts of this match have sort of taken my enjoyment out of the match a little by killing some good momentum.

They then work a nice spot where Adonis bloodies Backlund by repeatedly bashing his head off the post and wiring but there's a nonsensical moment where Backlund is lying motionless on the floor teasing a countout and Adonis is just standing there in the ring.....perhaps unaware a countout doesn't get him the title. Adonis hadn't really been working a character of just being out to hurt Backlund, it came off like desperate heel resorting to dirty measures to immobilise the champ and claim the gold so I would have expected him to have a bit more urgency. I get they may have been giving Backlund time to blade and so forth but it just came off as Adonis looking stupid in standing there soaking up the attention whilst the ref got dangerously close to a countout. The rest of the match though up to the finish is great stuff: Adonis works the cut like a king and looks like a pathetic waste of oxygen in doing so and gets good heat and gets a pro Backlund crowd going insane for a comeback. Bob's slow descent from technical wizard to pissed off brawler was a nice touch and him forearming the shit out of Adonis before collapsing to the mat due to blood loss was beautiful.

The finish though really has me conflicted. Backlund & Adonis trade punches before Backlund proceeds to beat the shit out of Adonis on the mat and the ref calls the doctor in who calls for the match to be stopped due to Backlund's cut:

*Pros of the finish: 
Made Adonis look like he had really gotten to Backlund and thus would have a good case for a rematch in not only avoiding defeat to the champ but also in pissing off Backlund to the point where Backlund would demand more
Set up a post match brawl which created a good build to a future rematch

Cons of the finish:
Backlund is beating the shit out of Adonis when the match is stopped.....he hardly looks like he can barely stand so it doesn't really make him look in any danger and thus appears to be a WTF moment. This isn't Hardy vs Edge Summerslam 05 where Hardy couldn't stand and was taking repeated blows to the head, if anyone should have had a ref stoppage it was Adonis who looked like he was going to get fucked up by Backlund.
Adonis is awarded the match but not the belt....WHAT??? He's won the match yet doesn't get the belt, pretty sure a ref stoppage would under normal circumstances be viewed like a TKO and done to protect the opponent from further damage.*

All in all a weird match. Backlund aside from the piledriver spot was terrific in making himself look like a star in the opening 15 minutes and his descent into bloody psycopath was done well. He also sold the neckwork and punches like a champ and sold the blood loss well. Adonis bar a couple of sloppy moments was very good as a scumbag heel although I would have dug him just selling the arm a bit more down the stretch especially with some of the force he was laying his punches with, would have been a lovely subtle touch that I always admire in pro wrestling, the finish really seemed stupid though all things considered.

*****1/4 * (a better middle section and non retarded finish would have this pushing *****3/4 *territory)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its too bad most people remember Adonis as the wierd crossdressing character from the late 80's because he was so good at being a scummy motherfucker in the early part of the decade. Adonis/Murdoch is easily the most underrated tag team to ever hold the WWF Tag Titles. They worked off each other so well, and well Dirty Dick is probably better than your favorite wrestler solo or in tags anyway.

I think i've seen that match before but it may have been another match between those two, is it on Dailymotion?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Unsure if its on Dailymotion McQueen, the megaupload link is in Seabs's megapost however:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SYHHF418

EDIT: Murdoch being better than your favourite wrestler should be drilled into the heads of the WWE and TNA Section. Can't wait to order his comp from Cal


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Seabs!*

Should have known.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Platt said:


> I've got more :side:





Platt said:


> 1265


Video, now!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Platt said:


> 1265


Holy shit. Do you have an entire room full of them or something?

I can't be stuffed counting mine, but I think I'd get near the 150 mark. Most of them being ROH DVDs.


----------



## calbucfan1 (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't know where to post this at but I thought I would post here. I have a few dvd collections that I am looking to get rid of. They are on DVD-R discs. If you are interested in any of them e-mail me @ [email protected] or reply here. I accept Pay-Pal and I will ship them with delivery confirmation

Here are the sets I am looking to get rid of with the price I am looking for
WWF Monday Night Raw 1995 Complete Season with all PPV's except Wrestlemania 11 already had it when I bought the setPrice: $28.00

WCW Monday Night Nitro 1996 complete season w/ all the ppv's and two clash of the champions from that year.Price: $35.00

Macho Man Complete WWF Collection this is a 28 disc set of everything Macho Man Randy Savage did in WWF from 1985-1994. Price: $30.00 
If you want a complete list of everything this set has reply back and I will post it or e-mail me at the address above.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

No idea how many discs I got, including WWE/Highspots/IVP/comp makers, but I know three of the sets I have make >100 alone. Once my birthday hits next month I had planned to snap up the 92 & 93 yearbooks a well. I'm really tempted to count once I log off now. :$ In the same boat as McQueen when it comes to not watching stuff, but I have way more wtahed than I thought I might. I still have a few comps I've never even started, though.

Also I thought Taker/Angle was WAYYYY over Michaels/Taker 2010. watched the former a good four or so times, though, so I'm not putting anything in cement.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

2006, 2009, 2010, and 2011 would be Undertaker MOTYs for me. But he has had a legit MOTYC every year since 2006.

For 2007, Superman Cena takes it against Umaga and 2008, it's the classic between Shawn Michaels and Chris Jericho at No Mercy. For the remaining years, 2000 - 2005, it would be: Hunter/Foley (Street Fight), Austin/Rock (WM), Michaels/Hunter (SS), Angle/Benoit (RR), Benoit/Hunter/Michaels (WM), and a tie between Batista/Hunter (HIAC) and Angle/Michaels (WM).

WWE mainly.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Michaels | Taker WM26 is so much better than WM25.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

calbucfan1 said:


> I don't know where to post this at but I thought I would post here. I have a few dvd collections that I am looking to get rid of. They are on DVD-R discs. If you are interested in any of them e-mail me @ [email protected] or reply here. I accept Pay-Pal and I will ship them with delivery confirmation
> 
> Here are the sets I am looking to get rid of with the price I am looking for
> WWF Monday Night Raw 1995 Complete Season with all PPV's except Wrestlemania 11 already had it when I bought the setPrice: $28.00
> ...


Could you post a pic of the WCW '96 season?

Also, I'm looking through these box sets of complete years of PPVs, Raw, Smackdown, Nitro, and such and I see they're made by Silver Vision. Are they all region 2 restricted or can I play them on my Xbox? Here's one of the sets I'm looking at.

http://www.ioffer.com/i/wwf-1999-anthology-box-set-161431019


----------



## calbucfan1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Scorpion said:


> Could you post a pic of the WCW '96 season?
> 
> Also, I'm looking through these box sets of complete years of PPVs, Raw, Smackdown, Nitro, and such and I see they're made by Silver Vision. Are they all region 2 restricted or can I play them on my Xbox? Here's one of the sets I'm looking at.
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/wwf-1999-anthology-box-set-161431019


The set I have which I bought off of Ioffer.com does not have a box like some of the ones listed on ioffer. I bought it from a seller on ioffer that does great work. The season came from their original airings, no commercials except maybe on one disc, each disc has a menu, there are about 3-4 episodes per disc. The quality ranges from 9.0-10. I have them in disc sleeves. I played them on my two dvd players and my lap top they are DVD-R discs. If you are not interested in this that is cool but if you are I can knock it down to $30.00 if you are interested.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Did anyone agree with my thoughts on Bulldog/Bret from Summerslam 1992? I never noticed just how uninterested and bored Davey Boy looked. He made everything he did look like he was going through the motions.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Davey was fucked up on drugs and/or alcohol at the time.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started work on a similar list a few weeks ago. I must say it has been a fun lil' project thus far. I'd like to see a thread full of lists like these. I could look at such a thread all day long, gleaning recommendations left and right. It would be an awesome resource.



admiremyclone said:


> Did anyone agree with my thoughts on Bulldog/Bret from Summerslam 1992? I never noticed just how uninterested and bored Davey Boy looked. He made everything he did look like he was going through the motions.


Yes sir, I absolutely agree, but I think I may have already gave my take on this a few pages back. Love the match, but Bulldog is just too noticeably fucked up to not penalize the rating.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I remember Bret/Davey not being the classic I used to think it was on last watch. I'd literally have no idea what I would get from it if I watched it now, been a while. The In Your House match from late 95 wipes a hole into it's anal cavity regardless.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I honestly don't think that highly of either Bret/Bulldog matches. SS was ok, and a tremendous Bret carry job but I certainly don't understand the ***** praise it sometimes gets, and honestly I didn't think the IYH match was better at all. Both are around the same for me, with neither being THAT great. I'd probably go less than **** on them these days despite once having them both at ****1/4.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The Season's Beatings Match is fantastic.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I've got 697 non-bootlegged DVDs. I've also got every RAW & SmackDown from September 1999 to New Years' Eve 2001 on DVD that I burned after downloading them. Other than a few bootlegs I've ordered from Platt (thank you BTW, they are awesome lol) I've got no real bootlegs in my collection.

Also, Austin revealed on his Twitter than the Blu-Ray version of his new DVD is going to have 3 more hours of footage on it. I can't freakin' wait for this set.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Davey Boy was terrible as a singles wrestler, sure he has a few good singles matches but they're mostly with HBK or one of his relatives. Also sounds like the guy was a legit moron from half the stories i've heard about him.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey guys, I was thinking about purchasing MITB 2011 DVD, but I looked at a couple of things that does make me think about not buying it.
1 - Says it is full frame instead of widescreen (4:3)
2 - PG Rating?!?
Are these PPV DVDs really dubbed and cropped??? What about the Blu-Ray (if it is released)?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Surely they don't edit their DVD releases back to 4:3? Nah that's just absurd even for WWE. What wrestling company releases their shows in that format in the modern era. (yes, it's a cheap shot at ROH before anyone points it out)*


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> Also, I'm looking through these box sets of complete years of PPVs, Raw, Smackdown, Nitro, and such and I see they're made by Silver Vision. Are they all region 2 restricted or can I play them on my Xbox? Here's one of the sets I'm looking at.
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/wwf-1999-anthology-box-set-161431019


Bumping this post. Could use some help if anyone can. 



GCA-FF said:


> Hey guys, I was thinking about purchasing MITB 2011 DVD, but I looked at a couple of things that does make me think about not buying it.
> 1 - Says it is full frame instead of widescreen (4:3)
> 2 - PG Rating?!?
> Are these PPV DVDs really dubbed and cropped??? What about the Blu-Ray (if it is released)?


1. It'll be in 16:9.
2. WWE's been PG for over 3 years. It's not like you were going to see titties floppin' around and guys bleeding half to death anyway. PPVs = wrestling, FTMP.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Those WWE sets are custom made copies that someone has stuck the SV logo onto to make them seem "authentic" no doubt, so they would be region free.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Surely they don't edit their DVD releases back to 4:3? Nah that's just absurd even for WWE. What wrestling company releases their shows in that format in the modern era. (yes, it's a cheap shot at ROH before anyone points it out)*


This is what I found...
Walmart - 2011 DVD (Full Frame)
Best Buy - 2011 DVD (Full Screen)
Amazon - 2011 DVD, also Fullscreen
WWE Shop doesn't even say whether or not it's in Widescreen or Fullscreen. The Dubbed also stands out to me because I'm thinking to myself are they really going to put in filler crowd noise on this DVD. That's why I asked.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Just had a quick look at other DVD's on Walmart and they all seem to say Full Frame, but I know for a fact (because I own some of them lol) that they are actually in widescreen . So WWE don't appear to have gone backwards lol.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Just getting around to watching WM27 aw Del Rio/Edge was really good. Anyway, best non WM payperview from 05/06?


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not much of a review poster, but I'm an avid reader of this thread so i'm attempting to start reviewing my WWE dvd collection in order to contribute a little back.

I thought i'd start by reviewing the DVD of my favourite ever superstar (truth be told, it's more random musings than the excellent work done by various other posters):

*The Twisted Disturbed Life of Kane*

Disc 1:
_
Kane vs Mankind:_
- Did a good job of putting Kane over as an indestructible monster by dominating Mankind during his deranged era.
- The no-selling from Kane started to annoy me despite the fact that it was actually called for in the match.
- Liked Foley's use of the Mankind character to get vengeance on Kane's assault of Dude Love in the pre-match video.
_
Kane vs Undertaker (WM):_
- The match that the Kane character had been built for.
- As amusing as Pete Rose segment was, I felt it was out-of place before this match. Have him come out and announce a less important match later in the card and have Kane come out again and attack in fury for his loss earlier to continue his momentum.
- UT's entrance was awesome.
- Fairly standard match between the 2 but I preferred the no-DQ match at NOC 2010.
- Kane came out of the match looking strong despite the loss.

_Kane vs Undertaker (Inferno):_
- Couldn't really get into this match.
- Seemed fairly similar to the match at WM but the fire restricted them.
- Nice suicide dive by taker.
- Some cool spots with the flames raising with each impact.
- Fitted with the Kane v Taker rivalry, but I just don't think the gimmick quite worked.

_Kane v Austin (First Blood):_
- Clusterfuck...
- Don't understand why Austin wasn't trying to remove the mask or the additional sleeve of Kane
- Booked themselves into a corner and had to use a short-cut to get out of it the following night.
- Kudos to Foley for coming back to the ring for the 3rd time that night after taking the bumps in the cell earlier.
_
Kane & X-Pac v Hart & Jarrett:_
- Not entirely sure why this was on the disc, seemed quite random. Didn't fully explain why Kane and X-Pac teamed up either...
- Couldn't get into the match at all. Standard tag match.
_
Kane vs X-Pac (cage):_
- I enjoyed it.
- Decent cage match with some good spots and was booked so that it looked like X-Pac had a somewhat equal chance in the match, with Kane restricted to pinfalls.
- Never quite got the Tori storyline...

_Kane vs Jericho (LMS):_
- Not the greatest LMS match (I prefer Jericho vs HHH), but still a lot of fun.
- Enjoyed the start going immediately backstage and beating the crap out of each other. The spot with Kane hurling the metal crate and Jericho diving for safety looked pretty cool.
- Didn't quite understand Kane going for the Hangman submission, not long after JR explained that it wasn't a "wrestling" match, but then I don't really like submissons/chokes in LMS matches.
- Kane picking Jericho up during the count makes sense. His character isn't one who wants to win, it's one who wants to cause pain
- That's how a monster should lose a LMS (buried under barrells) not like how Kane lost to Edge this year. This match is also an excellent way of portraying big man vs little man.
_
Brothers of Destruction vs Edge & Christian vs Dudleys (table):_
- Obviously a way of getting a BOD match on the DVD (I would've preferred the match vs the 2 man power trip at Backlash 2001, in terms of significance)
- I thought the Haku & Rikishi interference was wasted, BOD vs them two could've been an interesting feud. Does anyone know why that didn't pan out?
- I find most triple threats a bit awkward. Always someone left out. BOD beat down the dudleys as E&C run away, then BOD beat down E&C and the Dudleys are kind of ignored until the stereo chair spot after which BOD are ignored.
- Overall, an entertaining match featuring 3 of the best teams of the era and utilising some cool spots.

Sidebar: The last match reminded me how good No Way Out 2001 was as a PPV
Sidebar #2: I was really interested in the Haku & Rikishi team and was disappointed it didn't go anywhere.

---------------------

So as I said, not so much a review but general thoughts on the matches. Moving onto disc 2 & 3 next.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Just getting around to watching WM27 aw Del Rio/Edge was really good. Anyway, best non WM payperview from 05/06?


I thought Unforgiven 2006 was awesome


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Some of SmackDown's 2006 PPVs were really good. No Way Out, Judgment Day, No Mercy are ones to look out for. 

I have that Kane DVD and the chance I will ever start it is really low. :lmao


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> I have that Kane DVD and the chance I will ever start it is really low. :lmao


I'm a Kane mark and i've only just got round to watching it properly for the first time, some 3 years after I bought the thing!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Buying a DVD and starting it 3 years later? That's the true mark of a wrestling DVD owner. (Y)

I've probably had the thing that long as well. I was a Kane fan when I bought it but over time...not so much. I have a Tiger Mask DVD from Highspots and I'm in exactly the same situation. Watching the stuff he was doing on other DVDs, I doubt I could stomach six discs of that. Honestly if I can overwrite the discs with downloaded matches it would do more for me than it did originally.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Dirty Dutch Mantell in 'how to convince a studio audience you're not a slimy scumball before showing them you are in fact a slimy scumball'.


*Jerry Lawler vs Dutch Mantell, Southern Heavyweight Championship, Loser Leaves Town, Memphis, 27/3/1982*

Not exactly sure whether this match is actually before the No DQ match between them from 22/3 as the guys over at DVDVR seemed to be confused in which match actually came first. Mantell cuts an insanely awesome promo which is entirely believable and puts over himself and Lawler as the two top dogs before making a bold challenge to Lawler to come out for a title match and make it Loser Leaves Town. Lance Russell essentially gives away that they're not going to actually do a Loser Leaves Town match on free TV between two of the top stars in the promotion but Lawler enters and wants a piece of Mantell and this is ON!!

The actual match itself goes around 7 mins at best. What we get is a condensed version of Lawler vs Mantell greatness. Jerry hits a couple of insanely awesome punches here, one under the chin that Mantell bumps emphatically for and an insane running punch along the floor that was worthy of dislodging some front teeth. Mantell does well by giving Lawler everything he has and they work a nice continuation from Dutch's pre match promo about wanting to prove himself as Lawler's superior and there's some great bumping and selling from both men. Its really an angle rather than an actual match but the match we get is great for 7 minutes and the execution of the entire angle is amazing.

Mantell gets bested by Lawler and just as Jerry pulls down the straps to signal a comeback Mantell wisely ducks out of the ring a couple of times when he realises his over enthusiasm and ego may well have backed him into a corner he can't escape from and which could see him booted out of Memphis. In what can only be described as an all time great promo and performance by Mantell, I'll provide a quick summary:

*Mantell says to Lawler this whole match and stipulation is stupid and puts over the fact that both men were great friends before the southern heavyweight belt came between them. Lawler is hesitant at going out to the floor to meet with Dutch but after Dutch declares he won't finish the match Lawler reluctantly goes out to the floor
Dutch then declares that Lawler is the toughest SOB he's come across and that both men will end up killing themselves in this war because of their pride. He says that instead of doing this they should be focusing on the Midnight Express and Jimmy Hart and stopping them from taking over Memphis. The crowd pop for when Mantell suggests he and Lawler team up and stop this petty rivalry which has destroyed a frienship and take out the real bad men of Memphis is terrific and both men shake hands and you feel like a new dynasty has been born in Memphis and Lawler & Mantell will unite and dethrone the Midnight Express............................*...



AND THEN DUTCH SUCKERPUNCHES LAWLER!!! He then beats the piss out of Jerry with a ring post shot, a steel chair to the face and numerous punches and kicks before hitting a piledriver in the ring. Lawler is a crumpled heap and Dutch is drawing terrific heat from this small Studio crowd. Russell is putting Mantell over as the most cowardly and deplorable human being alive and Dutch makes a point to claim 'his' southern heavyweight championship and sarcastically says Lawler may need some attention.

2 all time great promos from Dutch to go along with a nicely worked 7 minute match along with a terrific angle makes for terrific viewing. This is up there with Dibiase vs Flair from Mid South 6/11 as a segment instead of just a match and Dutch is amazing in getting a crowd to cheer him pre match, boo him during the match and immediately as he begins to offer a truce before having them cheering the thought of him teaming up with his old pal Jerry again. People rightfully talk about Eddie in 05 as a convincing heel and this work from Dutch is right up there. If I didn't already know they'd be having a barbed wire match in 2 days to conclude this feud I'd have believed every word of his as completely sincere.

******


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Randy Savage vs. Ricky Steamboat - Maple Leaf Gardens 2/15/87*

There is tons of hate shown throughout this match from Steamboat. Savage does a very good job of taking advantage of Steamboat's rage and he exploits Ricky's hurt throat and neck here as well. Savage ends up getting busted open and Steamboat really works the cut viciously. Some nice payback spots too, like Steamboat attacking Savage's throat by dropping him snake's style throat first on the top rope. There are a lot of great rapid near-falls at the end which is a precursor to the showdown at WMIII and the finish is perfect with Savage cunningly stealing the win with a handful of tights.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Did it bother anyone else that WM 25 wasn't the 25th anniversary but they kept saying it was? sometimes little things like that really bother me.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I was more bothered by how the main event turned out.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> Did it bother anyone else that WM 25 wasn't the 25th anniversary but they kept saying it was? sometimes little things like that really bother me.


Yes. One of the most ridiculously stupid things I've heard from a big company. Surely someone should have noticed it's only the 24th anniversary before they went with that. Either that, or VKM thought everyone else would be too stupid to notice.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

It bothered me because it was inaccurate, but I know why they did it from a marketing standpoint. It's much easier to market "WrestleMania 25" as the 25th anniversary than trying to tie the 25th anniversary into the 26th WrestleMania.

It was all a marketing thing. It's silly to make a big deal out of "WrestleMania 26" being the "25th anniversary" when you are trying to pull everyone towards the "26" part of it. Inaccurate, yes. But simplistic from a marketing standpoint.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Undertaker "Mean Mark" vs John Laurinaitis "the current Executive Vice Chairman for Talent Relations "


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Just finished Wrestlemania 25 so here is my ratings. Triple H/Orton almost gets worse every time I watch it.

Wrestlemania 25
14:24 MITB 5 - ***1/2
6:10 Miss Wrestlemania Battle Royal – 1/2*
8:58 Chris Jericho VS Ricky Steamboat, Jimmy Snuka & Roddy Piper - *1/2
13:15 Matt Hardy VS Jeff Hardy - ***1/4
0:21 JBL VS Rey Mysterio – 1/4*
30:42 Shawn Michaels VS The Undertaker - ****3/4
14:43 Edge VS Big Show VS John Cena - ***
23:34 Randy Orton VS Triple H - **1/2


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

It's still annoys me to this day how much they killed that match by adding the title can change hands on a DQ stip.

For anyone that's interested I posted a picture of my collection http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10182444-post4837.html


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Those WWE sets are custom made copies that someone has stuck the SV logo onto to make them seem "authentic" no doubt, so they would be region free.


Sweet. Thanks. Repped.



Platt said:


> For anyone that's interested I posted a picture of my collection http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10182444-post4837.html


Amazing. How many did you say there were, 1200 so so?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

1265 I think it was.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Man Platt, I have to say even i'm impressed by that collection.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm going though WWE's best tag matches. Throw some at me.

So far....

*Raw, 2001:*
*Triple H & Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho*
*****3/4 - ******

*No Mercy 2002*
*Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs Edge & Rey Mysterio*
*****3/4*


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Los Guerreros vs. Rey Mysterio/Edge vs. Kurt Angle/Chris Benoit (Elimination) (Survivor Series 2002) ******
D-Generation X vs. Rated RKO (New Years Revolution 2007) ******
Edge and Christian vs. The Hardyz vs. The Dudleyz (Ladder Match) (Wrestlemania 16) *****1/4*

All good tag matches that probably aren't on the same level as the 2 you mentioned (Am yet to see them) but still very solid tag team matches.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I did SD 2006 last year, now I guess its time to watch Raw 2006 (and then ECW 2006 when I get up to it) so I can complete the year. Hopefully I'll find SOME hidden gems here, but I ain't expecting SD 06 quality or anything.

*Kane Vs Shawn Michaels - Raw 02/01/2006*

Vince announces before the match that Sweet Chin Music is BANNED in this match!

Also, this match isn't as random as you might think; both men are involved in the Elimination Chamber at New Year's Revolution in a couple of weeks.

Kane brings the power early on, while Michaels keeps going for quick rollups, sunset flips etc to try and get the win as easy as possible knowing he can't use the super kick. Smart stuff from HBK, which I should have expected anyway since I love his match with Orton at Survivor Series 2007 when the super kick was also banned. The difference being that HBK is using quick pin attempts on Kane rather than submission holds as Kane is not likely to tap out no matter who his opponent is or what the hold is.

A nice comeback attempt from HBK as he uses his speed and high flying ability to take Kane down and out of the ring, but Vince McMahon at ringside distracts HBK enough to let Kane recover and clothesline Shawn to fucking hell on the floor.

Worst possible time for a commercial break as when we come back HBK is back in control lol. Hate when that happens. Ah well. HBK resorts to sleeper hold attempts on Kane, most likely to NOT make him submit, but to wear him down enough to get the quick win. Or at least that's what I'm claiming as it makes sense with what I said earlier .

Kane on offence is, well, dull for the most part, and I'm a Kane fan. He hits plenty of uppercuts to cut Shawn off, and its awesome every time he does it, but once he cuts Shawn off and tries to work him over, its just fucking dull lol. Somehow I'm thinking Kane isn't going to have his best match with HBK .

:lmao at HBK actually going toe to toe with Kane and coming out on TOP. The fuck? The guy barely even snaps his head back despite being punched in the face by KANE. Weird as well considering he sells everything else in the match nicely, including actually selling his back once he kips up, which is something he doesn't always do and can piss me off to no end at times lol.

Anyways, HBK fires back and we go into the finishing stretch, with Shawn running around taking Kane down over and over again, then hitting the elbow drop. He begins to tune up the band, and Vince gets on the mic and tells him to do it, and he'll lose his title shot in the chamber. Once again the distraction from McMahon helps out Kane, and he ends up getting the win.

Match was ok for the most part. Like I said, dull with Kane controlling, but luckily Shawn keeps fighting back and creating hope spots, and Kane is way better at cutting HBK off than controlling him, so the match isn't ruined too much by that. Still, can't help but think they didn't really play up on the "SCM banned" aside from right at the start with the roll ups, and then the finish with Vince on the mic. Far, far from bad though.

*Rating: **1/2*


*John Cena Vs Kurt Angle - First Blood - Raw 02/01/2006*

Another "Elimination Chamber opponents" match. And again a stipulation that Vince McMahon added, just because he's a dick .

Gotta love these commercial breaks... we don't even get to see the start of the match, instead it comes back with Angle hitting 3 German Suplexes... though I wouldn't put it past Kurt to start a match like that these days. I wonder how many finisher kick outs we missed in the break. And yes, I know this is a first blood match, but its also a KURT ANGLE match .

Nice to see Angle actually showing some signs of psychology here; he's actually targeting the head of Cena to bust him open and oh look he just hit the Angle Slam while I typed that. Even Lawler pipes up with "he won't win the match with THAT" :lmao.

You know, I'm actually looking forward to finally doing this Raw 2006 project. For one, I'm interested in seeing how Cena's 2006 was. His 2007 was amazing, but I hear little to nothing about his 2006. So far in this match he hasn't shown me ANY signs of awesomeness. His punches have looked AWFUL, he's taken a few bad bumps and even his "5 moves of doom" haven't been perfected yet and look terrible.

Speaking of terrible... Angle just locked in the Ankle Lock. In a first blood match. Is there no end to this guy's retardedness?

Eventually Cena is busted open, but the referee was knocked out during the Ankle Lock exchange so the match doesn't end right away. So with the match not over yet... what does Cena do? STFU. Jesus fucking christ. Finally the ref wakes up and calls for the bell, and no, Cena did not win via submission...

Bad, bad match. Stupidity, retardedness, sloppy shit... it had it all.

*Rating: 1/4**


*Trish Stratus Vs Mickie James - WWE Women's Championship - New Years Revolution 08/01/2006*

Pretty sure I didn't watch a single divas match during the SD project, so I guess this is something Raw has over SD in 2006 . Also pretty sure this is one of at least 3 diva matches that will make the Best of Raw 2006 DVD when I get around to it lol. Also... LESBIAN ANGLE~!

Some nice "technicalzzzzz" exchanges in the beginning, which while simple and basic, aren't exactly something we usually see in diva matches so it comes across as being better than it actually is lol, though it is still good stuff.

Mickie escaping a head lock by grabbing Trish's tit is awesome btw. Simple, but very effective given the storyline. Up until this point Trish has just been working holds and whatnot, not really going out of her way to try and hurt Mickie, but once she gets groped its game on, and the match turns into a more stiff (no pun intended... maybe) contest.

They have a real nice exchange of forearms and elbows to the head, and I burst out laughing (bare in mind its after midnight atm) when a fan, loud as day, screams "give her the Donkey Punch" :lmao. Andy would be proud.

The build up/storyline etc keeps coming into play in various ways; Mickie not going for the "kill" because she is concerned for the well being of Trish, Mickie being distracted and confused about what to do because she's fucking crazy, and Mickie avoiding certain moves the first time because he's obsessed with Trish and knows her very well. Its shit like this that is the reason I love this match, and for a long time considered it the best diva match in WWE history. Changed my mind to their WM match recently, but this is certain right next to it still.

*Rating: ****


*Jerry Lawler Vs Gregory Helms - New Years Revolution 08/01/2006*

Helms was awesome on SD in 2006, and Lawler is Lawler, so I'm hoping for something decent here at least lol.

No idea why this match is happening... ah well lol.

Helms starts off good; perhaps surprising King with a quick arm drag and some shots to the face, but its not long before King is fighting back and hitting those awesome right hands. Some fun comedy spots too with Lawler mocking Helms by performing the Hurricane pose then shouting "what's up wid that?" after launching him from the ring lol.

I guess being mocked for being the Hurricane with why Helms dropped the gimmick and went after King, and when King mocks him during the match, it seems to light a fire in him, allowing him to gain control of the match. He busts out 3 sweeeet vertical suplexes to try and put King down, as well as a real nice back breaker too. Pretty much everything Helms does here looks great, and King bumps just as good as ever, especially the bump to the outside and then into the ring post.

Really is a Helms show, taking a page out of The Rock's book by getting on commentary during his own match, except I don't want to stab Helms . Fans who only know Lawler from his commentating days and don't appreciate the guy like fans who have watched his Memphis work probably won't grasp just how great of a job Lawler does in this match of putting Helms over. TBH I'm not sure who could have had this kind of match with Helms and done anywhere near as well.

:lmao just as I say that, Lawler actually gets the WIN! Still, I stand by my statement; Helms looked GREAT in this match and King was still able to put him over in victory (that's right, people CAN be put over even if they lose!). Guess this could be considered a "hidden gem" in the Raw 2006 project, and the first one too!

*Rating: ****


*Triple H Vs The Big Show - New Years Revolution 08/01/2006*

Remember enjoying this match a TON back in the day, yet still not considering it to be "great".

This match all came about following HHH trying to take out Ric Flair, and Show standing up for the legend. HHH tries to gain the upperhand in the match by smashing Show's hand with a sledgehammer a few weeks before the show, but it only results in Big Show having to wear a huge cast, making his hand just as dangerous as HHH's sledgehammer.

A nice slow start to this one, with Big Show trying to deck HHH with the sledgehammer-hand, and HHH doing whatever he can to avoid it and try to find an opening to control the match without being in fear of that right hand.

After a while, HHH finally gains the opening he needs when Show punches the ring post and actually hurts the hand. The pain causes Show to lower his guard, and that's all someone like HHH needs, and he goes right to work on the hand, even managing to take the cast off to take away the potential weapon and further exposing the injury.

The only real complaint I have about this match is that HHH's control segment is a little too long. HHH working Show's hand is fine and all, but lasts a little too long and borderlines on dull, which is a shame because the match is a well worked match with some good old fashioned storytelling.

Show sells the hand really, really well, constantly holding it and screaming in pain when he hits a move that uses the hand, and he even manages to make what would probably be a stupid move normally look really good; HHH grabs the sledgehammer so Show breaks it in half. HHH looks on in disbelief while Show nearly cries in pain.

The match continues to be great with some action on the outside involving the steel steps, a steel chair and a rather epic spear by Show on the floor!

In the end though, HHH pulls out a win.

Huh, match is a lot better than I remembered. Still plenty of fun, but also pretty damn good as well. Just take a few minutes off of HHH's control segment and you'd have something great.

*Rating: ***1/2*


*Shelton Benjamin Vs Viscera - New Years Revolution 08/01/2006*

I know, I know, why the fuck am I even watching this, right? Well, because this project is all about me watching matches that interest me in any way, and honestly I remember this being fun. So I'm watching it.

:lmao at how this match came about btw. Shelton's momma was getting some food, bent over and Viscera entered the room and decided he wanted some of that. She doesn't like his comments about wanting to be her daddy, so she books Shelton in a singles match with him to teach him a lesson .

Viscera might not be the best wrestler in the world or anything, but he hits some big power moves and Shelton bumps like a freak for them, then returns the favour by bumping as well as a 500lb fat lump can as Shelton flies around the ring hitting him hard, high and fast. Momma is great on the outside constantly screaming encouragement, making promises of sweet potato pie if Shelton wins, all the while ripping Viscera to shreds for being a fat bastard :lmao.

Fuck me at Shelton moving out of the way of a big splash from Viscera... and almost NOT making it all the way lol. Momma helps out her boy by hitting Viscera in the head with the loaded hand bag, allowing Shelton to hit a big spinning kick for the win!

You know, this was fun AND good. One of the best Viscera matches you are likely to see, and while that doesn't mean much, it IS a legit good match.

*Rating: **3/4*


*John Cena Vs Shawn Michaels Vs Kurt Angle Vs Kane Vs Chris Masters Vs Carlito - WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match - New Years Revolution 08/01/2006*

Really don't remember much about this match other than what happens AFTER it, so I'm interested in seeing how good (or bad) it is.

Huh, cool, HBK Vs Cena to start things off.

Huh, Carlito is the next person added to the match. Yep, that's about the most noteworthy thing so far lol. Cena/HBK wasn't shit or anything, but there really wasn't anything to it. Best thing so far was probably Carlito hitting the Hi-Lo to HBK who was on the steel rather than in the ring, and the reaction of the crowd when Carlito went after Cena .

Next noteworthy thing? Angle coming into the match. Yeah, don't see this match being that great overall lol.

Angle does a good job in the match though, as his crazy move-fest strategy works in a match like this. He suplexes the shit out of everyone, busts open HBK and just beats the shit out of everyone in general. Then he's the first person eliminated :lmao.

Yeah, more shit happens, and Cena wins. Not sure just yet, but this might very well be the worst Elimination Chamber ever. Will find out for certain when I get to December to Dismember lol.

*Rating: **


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Cactus said:


> I'm going though WWE's best tag matches. Throw some at me.


Murdoch/Adonis vs. Samoans 16/6/84
Murdoch/Adonis vs. Briscos 28/12/84
Rockers vs. Arn/Tully 23/1/89 & 18/3/89 (they had two that day)
Savage/Bret vs. Flair/Michaels 1992
Owen/Davey Boy vs. Michaels/Austin 5/97
HHH/X-Pac/Benoit/Saturn/Malenko vs. Rock/Cactus/Too Cool/Riksihi 7/2/00
Eddie/Tajiri vs. Shelton/Haas 22/5/03
Evolution vs. Benoit/Michaels/Foley/Shelton 12/4/04
Rey/Benoit/Lashley vs. JBL/Orton/Finlay 24/2/06

Obviously not listed tons, and some I listed aren't *best*, but can get overlooked a lot.

----

Counted all my discs and I have 580. (Y)

Edit- ooh lots o' reviews and stuff in here. If you want that from me [shameless plug] go to my blog in my sig [/shameless plug]


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

KingCal said:


> *Jerry Lawler Vs Gregory Helms - New Years Revolution 08/01/2006*
> 
> Helms was awesome on SD in 2006, and Lawler is Lawler, so I'm hoping for something decent here at least lol.
> 
> ...


Can't remember this match at all and it seems so random. Will have to check it out now though after reading that, seems pretty good.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Ethan619 said:


> Los Guerreros vs. Rey Mysterio/Edge vs. Kurt Angle/Chris Benoit (Elimination) (Survivor Series 2002) ******
> D-Generation X vs. Rated RKO (New Years Revolution 2007) ******
> Edge and Christian vs. The Hardyz vs. The Dudleyz (Ladder Match) (Wrestlemania 16) *****1/4*
> 
> All good tag matches that probably aren't on the same level as the 2 you mentioned (Am yet to see them) but still very solid tag team matches.


I've seen them all and I don't think they can hold a candle to the matches I mention. Only matches that I can think of that are better tag matches then them is TLC I.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Just watched the new Orton documentary. A HUGE step up from the John Cena experience crap, since it isn't JUST about his road to WM. They talk a bit about him growing up, his time as a Marine, when he first started wrestling and a few key moments in his career, but as with most documentaries WWE are releasing these days it really is lacking in a lot of areas. Take out the whole "experience" shit and fill that time talking more about the guys fucking career and it could have been really good. For example it would have been nice for him to talk a little about his feud with Undertaker... Cena... HHH... Batista... HBK... damn, they really did miss out a lot lol. Guess its worth a watch if you are an Orton fan, but honestly its not worth going out of your way to see, even for the good bits.


----------



## bstaple12 (Jan 22, 2007)

Cactus said:


> I'm going though WWE's best tag matches. Throw some at me.
> 
> So far....
> 
> ...


The Steiners vs The Hart Brothers from 1994. I think it was a Coliseum video exclusive but i'm pretty sure it's on youtube


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Chris Masters & Carlito Vs Shawn Michaels & Kurt Angle - Raw 09/01/2006*

Gotta be honest, I'm not THAT interested in this one, but I figured it could be fun given that HBK and Angle hate each other, and Masters and Carlito aren't on the same page after what happened in the Elimination Chamber the night before.

Angle and Shawn argue at the start, giving Carlito and Masters the opportunity to jump their more experienced opponents and gain the early advantage, but HBK and Angle ain't having none of it. Shawn takes it to Carlito, then tags in Angle who takes it to the mat and wrenches in a headlock as HBK walks across the apron to get a better look and basically mock cheers Angle on lol.

The veterans continue to dominate for the most part, until Angle makes a mistake (I'm like, totally shocked at the thought of Angle making a mistake...  ) and flies shoulder first into the ring post and right to the outside. Carlito follows this up by launching HBK off the apron, and we get another funny moment from the HBK/Angle team as they both start arguing on the floor rolling around in pain about whose fault it was :lmao. Guess I was right lol, there is fun to be had here.

I was beginning to think we wouldn't see a good old STF match here, as it seemed every time the young guys gained an advantage, the veterans would just shrug it off after a minute or so and continue to dominate, but HBK takes on the role of FIP, and even gets some colour (though I'm buggered if I know how). They tease a hot tag here and there, like the one where Divari gets on the apron and makes Angle leave the corner to come and talk to him while he points something out in the crowd lol. :lmao at Angle playing with the tag rope at one point too when it looked like HBK might be able to get another tag. :lmao again as Angle gets distracted by his shiny gold medal too. That is the last straw as HBK gets majorly pissed, enough so to "tag" in Angle and then superkick him in the face and watch on as Chris Masters makes him pass out in the Master Lock.

Fun shit here, like, really fun shit, between Angle and HBK. The match itself took a little while to get going, but once it did it was some solid stuff, but the antics between HBK and Angle is what made it that much better.

*Rating: ****


*Kurt Angle Vs Shawn Michaels - Raw 16/01/2006*

Angle got beat last week in the tag match thanks to Shawn, then he went to SD and became WHC. LOL.

Oh, and if HBK loses, he s fired.

Raw might have the more "unpredictable" feeling being live, but at least SD can edit shit so matches don't start during a commercial fucking break. Only on the third Raw of the year and its already happened like, 3 times lol.

Typical back and forth stuff that you would expect based on their previous matches, until Divari gets involved and causes HBK to fall out of the ring. He gets superkicked for his troubles, but Angle runs up behind HBK and hits the Angle Slam (his finisher btw) on THE FLOOR. Oh joy, commercial break... and the match is still going because a finisher on the floor isn't enough.

Speaking of finishers not being enough... an Angle Slam from the fucking ropes doesn't even end it. Only one thing to do now, random Ankle Lock! And yep, there it is lol! HBK escapes a few attempts, but Angle finally locks it in as Divari looks on and laughs... only to get slapped in the face. Poor guy keeps getting his face attacked, so he runs in with a chair, accidentally hits Angle with it allowing Michaels to get the win.

Yeah, didn't like this at all. Angle is as dumb as ever and honestly HBK doesn't really bring... anything to the match to try and save it either, other than a couple of shots to Divari just for the hell of it. Can't believe I gave this ***1/2 before...

*Rating: 1/2**


*The Big Show Vs Shelton Benjamin - Raw 16/01/2006*

:lmao at Momma's reaction to Big Show. She looks legit terrified at how big The Big Show is, then backs out of the ring, looks at Shelton and just says "Do the best you can...". Shelton's Momma > Vickie Guerrero. Shame she doesn't have the heat Vickie does lol.

Show just throws Shelton around, while Shelton goes after the hand to get away from trouble... and then I thought Big Show went insane as it looked like he was trying to deck a fan, but it turned out HHH showed up .

Show gets counted out as he chases HHH, and Shelton wins another for his Momma!

Only lasts like, a minute. Was fun for that minute, but I can't rate it higher than a DUD tbh.

*Rating: DUD*


*Edge Vs Ric Flair - TLC WWE Title Match - Raw 16/01/2006*

Good god, Flair bumped like a champ in this one. At his age, getting superplexed off a ladder is rather spectacular. Also, taking that splash from Edge, who was on a ladder in the ring, jumping out of the ring onto Flair who was on a table was pretty impressive too, as it most likely hurt Flair a great deal as well as Edge.

Flair got colour pretty early in the match, with a rather vicious chair shot. Its weird, you could clearly see Flair covering up, but man oh men, the shot still looked brutal as fuck, so my hat goes off to Flair once again in this one lol.

:lmao at the missile dropkick from the ladder that Edge does. He looks like he missed, well, only just perhaps tapped Flair, so Flair no sells it... at first. He walks around the ring, then does his trademark "Flair Flop". So... did Edge connect and Flair took a while to fall down? Did he miss, but Flair was still hurt? You know what? I don't care, because it looked rather awesome.

Speaking of looking rather awesome, Lita was at ringside too . She gets involved a few times, and Flair makes her pay towards the end with a Figure Four.

The spot that Edge does where he is climbing the ladder, then gets knocked off by Flair and falls backwards, over the ropes and through a table looked dangerous as fuck. At one point I even think he caught the top of the ropes, but luckily not enough to prevent him from landing relatively correctly.

All in all, for the most part, it was nothing new for a TLC match, but the fact that RIC FLAIR, a guy in his 50's, was taking some of those bumps really added to the match and made everything seem more spectacular and amazing than ever before. Plus, this was on TV, and not a PPV? Pretty damn awesome if you ask me.

Great match, second best TV TLC Match (TLC III > TLC... V? > TLC IV).

*Rating: ***3/4*


*Shelton Benjamin Vs Shawn Michaels - Raw 23/01/2006*

Never hear anyone talk about this match, so I guess it doesn't have a fancy superkick finish .

If HBK loses, he is out of the RR match.

Some really nice exchanges in the beginning, and then they tease the awesome superkick spot from their previous match, only this time Shelton blocks the kick and boots HBK in the face! Really, really swank callback spot. This match needs to be talked about along with the 2005 match just for that tbh.

Benjamin in control isn't the greatest thing, but he does good enough, and the little verbal exchanges with his Momma make up for any short comings in his offence lol. Really starting to think Momma might be pretty fucking underrated as a manager .

You know that kick Del Rio does when his opponent is sat on the ropes? Shelton does it way better. Just saying.

HBK has quite a few hope spots and boy does Shelton really know how to cut him off. Some tremendous cut off spots here. Kinda reminds me of the HBK/Kane match from a few weeks ago, except Shelton isn't dull while controlling, but the cut off spots are clearly the highlights.

Momma gets involved in the finish, preventing HBK from hitting the superkick, but also costs her son the match by distracting the referee for too long allowing HBK to reverse a roll up.

Really good shit. Not as good as the 2005 match (even with an epic finish it wouldn't have been as good btw), but still a very good contest that needs to be brought up with conversations of their 2005 match. Another hidden gem too, I believe!

*Rating: ***1/2*


*Shelton Benjamin Vs Goldust - Raw 30/01/2006*

Nice back and forth match, with both guys looking great. Highlights are the antics of Goldust and Momma though. Goldust sets up shattered dreams (aka boot to the balls), and Momma, who for some reason is in a wheelchair with oxygen this week, gets up, throws the oxygen mask down and threatens to throw her slipper at Goldust if he does the move. And he does. And a slipper flies across the screen :lmao.

Then Goldust goes out and does he "rubbing his tits" schtick and Momma has to go back to the oxygen lol.

Shelton eventually gets the win, and while I may have concentrated on the Goldust/Mama stuff, the in ring action is well worth watching too.

*Rating: **1/2*


*Triple H Vs Ric Flair - Raw 06/02/2006*

If anything, I think this might be fun. Man, I keep saying that about shit I wanna watch from Raw 06 lol.

Just a few months ago they were beating the living shit out of each other as HHH tried to end the career of the Nature Boy. Now its all about WrestleMania, with the winner advancing in a tournament (I think) to become #1 contender for the WWE Title.

The first move is a shoulder block by HHH, knocking Flair down. HHH just looks at Flair in disgust, wondering just what the hell this old man is doing in the ring with him. So Flair gets up and hip tosses HHH to the mat. Awesome lol.

They might not be feuding any more, but HHH still wants to kill Old Man Flair, and regardless of your feelings towards HHH as an in ring performer, I personally think some of his absolute BEST performances have been against Flair in 2005, and he's bringing more of that greatness here. And Flair isn't being carried either; he's selling every shot like its near death, doing the Flair flop, and fighting back better than any old man I've ever known. Anyone else think that 05/06 Crazy Old Man Flair Vs Grumpy Old Man Tenryu would have been fucking awesome?

Flair's comeback is glorious in so many ways, from HHH's selling to Flair flipping off The Game while in the figure four. Based on this match I would have been fine with Flair main eventing WM against Cena over HHH :lmao.

In the end, youth prevails over experience, with HHH surviving everything Flair threw at him and came back with the Pedigree.

This is awesome. Its fun, bags of fucking fun. Its got quality too, and I think it might have just surpassed Edge/Flair TLC to become my current #1 Raw 2006 match! So, why is this never talked about? Its better than their LMS match imo!!!

*Rating: ***3/4*


*The Big Show Vs Shelton Benjamin - Raw 06/02/2006*

Another match in the WM 22 tournament, with the winner of this facing HHH next week probably, and either outcome will do me just fine lol, plus I legit don't know who wins this lol, I just know who wins the HHH/Winner of this match match .

Shawn Michaels was originally set to be in this match, but Vince came out before the bell rang and told Shawn he was retiring next week, so he wouldn't need to be in a tournament for WM if he wouldn't be there. Cue Shelton to replace HBK!

Nice work from Shelton as he hits move after move in an effort to just take Show off his feet, only to gain a 1 count and for Show to demolish Shelton right after lol.

Momma grabs the leg of Big Show before he can Chokeslam her baby, and holf fuck does Shelton land an awesome straight kick to the head of Show. Really been impressed with Shelton's kicks recently.

:lmao at Momma once again as she tries to attack Show, then gets screamed at by the 7tf monster... causing he to collapse and Shelton to get Chokeslammed and beat. I know essentially having a heart attack or whatever isn't funny, but dammit it was done in a comedy was so I'm laughing and that's that .

Longer than their match a few weeks ago, and they do some good stuff in the time and Shelton continues to impress me (WOTY on the Raw side of things atm btw, should be interesting to see how the rest of his year goes).

*Rating: **1/2*


*Triple H Vs The Big Show - Raw 13/02/2006*

Show doesn't have a cast or a broken hand, so it shall be interesting to see how the match goes this time.

Like I said, Show doesn't have a broken hand any more, but he still remembers the pain it caused him and who caused it; so he makes damn sure to target HHH's hand to maybe break it as revenge. And someone as massive as Show working over something as small as a hand can only look more brutal than a normal sized man too .

Show keeps going after HHH and the hand, while HHH just waits for an opening, similar to NYR, and again it comes in the form of the ring post, except it isn't Show's broken hand going into it, its his head! The Giant is bleeding and HHH is firmly in control!

Big Show fights back, and looks like a real nasty cunt as his head is bleeding and he looks at HHH like he's about to murder him. Great visual. HHH coming back and the set up to the Pedigree was pretty fucking well done too, and Show kicked out of the Pedigree? Awesome.

HHH almost gets back by taking a Chokeslam and not losing, but he only gets his foot on the ropes rather than actually kicking out (and I wouldn't have put it past the guy either lol).

The battle these two men are having spills to the outside and ends in a double count out, which tbh I'm ok with because I'd love to see yet another match from these two lol. And the aftermatch with Show spearing HHH through the barricade is AWESOMESAUCE.

Good match, and just a little below their NYR match too.

*Rating: ****


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of the Bret/Bulldog matches. SummerSlam 1992 might be the best "carry job" of all time and Season's Beatings is a fantastic match.

SummerSlam 1992 ~ **** 3/4
Season's Beatings 1995 ~ **** 1/2

And, thank God, there is somebody who actually likes the Show/Hunter match from NYR '05. It's a very good match and probably Show's best after Eddie and Undertaker matches.




Cactus said:


> I'm going though WWE's best tag matches. Throw some at me.
> 
> So far....
> 
> ...


(Y)


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Platt said:


> It's still annoys me to this day how much they killed that match by adding the title can change hands on a DQ stip.
> 
> For anyone that's interested I posted a picture of my collection http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10182444-post4837.html


That didn't help but they made so many mistakes in this feud/match I don't even know if I can count. The video package before the match trying to make is seem like Orton did everything to get to Triple H was stupid. Triple H wasn't even WWE Champion until No Way Out. Orton had already punted Vince and was feuding with Shane. Them hitting their finishers in the first two minutes of the match but neither going for a pinfall was a awful way to start. Triple H punts Orton and Orton just gets up a few seconds later which made no sense. The Triple H/Orton feud from the start in 2004 is one of the most poorly booked feuds ever.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

bstaple12 said:


> The Steiners vs The Hart Brothers from 1994. I think it was a Coliseum video exclusive but i'm pretty sure it's on youtube


It's on the Hart family DVD too.

And speaking of the Harts, another really good tag team match is Bret & Owen vs. The Quebecers from Royal Rumble 1994 which is also on the _Hart & Soul_ set.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

There are also 2 Bret/Davey Vs Owen/Niedhart matches from Raw (I think) in like, 1994 that are worth checking out.

The Action Zone 1994 match with HBK/Diesel Vs Razor/Kid is awesome too.


----------



## Weenie Tot (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't really know where to ask this, but this seems like the right place.

I was watching Wrestling as long as I can think but in 2008 (I guess?! shortly after Taker vs. Edge) WWE just started to bore the crap out of me. Now they got me hooked again with the Punk storyline. Anyway, now I'm looking for the best PPVs since WrestleMania XXIV to catch up. What would you suggest?

Oh, and don't say MitB 2011. Already on my list.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingCal, awesome 2006 reviews! I was a huge Shelton mark back then and I loved Shelton's mama. :lmao

Are you doing the entire year?

And I remember loving the HHH/Show match from NYR and thinking it was really good. That's a show I need to give another look to because I remember nothing of it.

Edit: ^

Backlash '09
MITB '10
Unforgiven '08
No Mercy '08
WM 26
Backlash '08
Elimination Chamber '11
Summerslam '09
Survivor Series '09


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Indeed I am doing the whole year. Just finished up Feb:

*Ric Flair Vs Shelton Benjamin - Intercontinental Title Match - Raw 20/02/2006*

First few minutes of this match is awesome, with Flair chopping the ever loving shit out of Shelton almost non stop lol. Poor Shelton .

Shelton hits a Samoan Drop on the floor (to old man Flair btw) and the back work begins, along with some more of Shelton's rather epic kicks to the head.

:lmao at the spot where Flair is supposed to kick Shelton off him in a figure four attempt, but Shelton starts to jump away before Flair even kicks him. Absolutely terrible looking lol.

But they make up for that real quickly as Shelton does that super leap from the ropes, but since this is Flair and not HBK, poor Shelton flies right into a super chop instead!

The super chop seems to be too much for Momma, and while the ref is helping her, Shelton uses her oxygen tank to take out Flair and win the IC title, just as Momma miraculously recovers!

Super fun match. Not as good quality wise as I was hoping though, but ah well.

*Rating: **1/2*


*The Big Show Vs Triple H Vs RVD - Raw 20/02/2006*

A little conflicted about this match. On one hand, I would have liked to have seen another Show/HHH singles match rather than just adding them both into the finals for the WM 22 main event. On the other hand though... I really didn't want to see an RVD singles match .

Show and RVD come out first, leaving HHH to come out last and do his big entrance... only for HHH to just stand behind The Game as he does the spotlight thing on the apron, then drags him into the ring to destroy the bastard lol.

Its a good old fashion "Big Show Vs The World" for the most part, and that's always fucking awesome. He beats the shit out of HHH, then when RVD tried to get involved he beats the shit out of him too lol. Had to laugh at RVD sneaking up on Show and kicking him in the face, only to dive on him, get caught and just slammed to the mat on the outside. That should teach the cunt to get in Show's way...

HHH and RVD trying to take Show down is a cool little part of the match. Show ends up looking strong as FUCK as he takes multiple kicks to the head, punches to the face, kicks to the knee and clotheslines too, yet he still only goes down to his knees and even hits a double fucking chokeslam!

Eventually Show is taken out of the match, giving HHH and RVD an actual chance of winning. They beat each other up, then Show gets back in to fuck some bitches up, but instead takes a steel chair to the head, a Pedigree and a 5 Star Frog Splash! This keeps Show down long enough for HHH to pin RVD, because ain't nobody beating Big Show!

Really fun (I need like, one of those books... that give you alternatives to words so I stop using fun all the time  ) and entertaining, and Show Vs The World was awesome.

*Rating: ****

Going nice and fast too since there isn't nearly as much I want to watch compared to SD 06 . But I've been pleasantly surprised by how much of the stuff I have wanted to watch has turned out to be pretty good. Just a shame nothing has quite reached **** or above yet, whereas SD had at least... 4 matches off the top of my head that were over **** by the end of Feb lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching RR '07 right now and in the promo for Cena/Umaga when Estrada announces the LMS stip, Cena looks legitimately worried. No laughing at it or anything. I kinda wish he was like that now. This match never gets old for me and I wish Umaga eventually got the belt. 

Probably my favorite wrestler from '06-'08 along with Punk. Loved his moveset so much, Estrada was epic and he could put on real quality matches for a big guy.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Speaking of Umaga/Cena, I believe they have a match on Raw in December 2006 that was either before their feud started or was the actual start. Should be interesting to see what its like.

*Shelton Benjamin Vs Ric Flair - Intercontinental Championship Match - Raw 06/03/2006*

Woot, rematch .

No chop fest to start the match off this week, instead Shelton goes right after Flair and wastes no time in hitting a Samoan Drop, the move that turned the tide in their last match, and from there Shelton works the back just like last week in hopes of pulling off another victory over the great Ric Flair.

Huh, well this was a disappointment. Started off well, then Flair comes back with some chops, and Shelton "accidentally" thumbs the ref in the eye while Flair locks in the figure four and Shelton taps! The bell rings, Flair's hand is risen... and Shelton loses via DQ. Only lasted like, 2 minutes. But Flair attacks Shelton after the match with the oxygen tank that Shelton used on him last week, so there is hope for a real rematch next week hopefully.

*Rating: **


*Shawn Michaels Vs Shane McMahon - Raw 06/03/2006*

Before the match, Stephanie McMahon talks to HBK backstage, pretending to apologise for her family... then drugs HBK's drink when he isn't looking .

HBK charges to the ring and right after Shane, but he doesn't get the chance to get hold of him before the drugs seem to kick in and Shane goes to work with his EPICZ boxing skills (which are pretty cool tbh).

Gotta say, watching HBK stumbling around the ring not being able to do much because of the drugs isn't realistic at all. I mean, he spent the entire 1997 coked out of his mind and it was probably the best year of his career .

After being punched in the face for a while, HBK finally gets pinned and Shane O'Mac is the victor!

Nothing special here, just an angle advancing contest. Vince also has a match right after and pins Shawn too .

*Rating: 1/2**


*Shawn Michaels Vs The Spirit Squad - Steel Cage 4 on 1 Handicap Match - Raw 13/03/2006*

I wonder why they did have all 5 members of the SS against HBK. I mean, its a cage match anyway so what's stopping the other guy from coming in? 

Yeah, Shawn gets raped. By 4 male cheerleaders. Bet he wishes he was coked up again like 1997 lol.

On paper, 4 male cheerleaders Vs HBK in a cage might not sound that great, but the male cheerleaders in question are all great athletes and can bump around like crazy, and HBK can bump around like crazy, and the SS have some pretty cool and unique multiman offence they can throw out too which makes it all the more fun.

FUCK ME at the DDT Shawn hits on one of the SS guys. You know that picture from HBK/Sid where HBK is basically balancing on his head? Well the SS guy did that from the DDT lol.

Despite the numbers game, HBK gets the upperhand due to his resilience and experience, but Shane McMahon shows up and smashes the cage door into Shawn and costs him the match.

Like Shawn/Shane from the week before, its basically to advance the feud between HBK and Vince, but its just pure fucking FUN dammit.

*Rating: ***


*Shelton Benjamin Vs RVD - Intercontinental Championship Match - Raw 13/03/2006*

Normally not that interested in RVD matches, but Shelton has been awesome so far in 06, so why not. Plus I wanna see Shelton's superior kicks take down RVD .

No Mamma this week, she's in hospital . Hope she returns, but I know she didn't stick around for too long so perhaps that's the end of the greatest manager of all the times.

Shelton as usual looks great here, controlling RVD and targeting the arm while eating RVD's kicks (that aren't as good as his btw) like a champ. You know, I wonder, if RVD didn't return before WM from the knee injury... would Shelton have been the one to win the MITB? Guy was on a role, putting on great match after great match, and seemed to be getting a decent push with the IC title too. People always called him the MVP of the MITB matches and say he should have won one at some point, and honestly 2006 would have been perfect. Mainly because it would have prevented RVD's title reign that I am NOT looking forward to . That being said I've managed to avoid the entire main event scene near enough so far lol. Edge/Cena? YAWN.

Flair gets involved at the end and Shelton uses it to his advantage to pick up the win. Not that great, but Shelton's performance was good.

*Rating: *1/2*


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Just watched the new Orton documentary. A HUGE step up from the John Cena experience crap, since it isn't JUST about his road to WM. They talk a bit about him growing up, his time as a Marine, when he first started wrestling and a few key moments in his career, but as with most documentaries WWE are releasing these days it really is lacking in a lot of areas. Take out the whole "experience" shit and fill that time talking more about the guys fucking career and it could have been really good. For example it would have been nice for him to talk a little about his feud with Undertaker... Cena... HHH... Batista... HBK... damn, they really did miss out a lot lol. Guess its worth a watch if you are an Orton fan, but honestly its not worth going out of your way to see, even for the good bits.


I figured WWE would not put as much stock into the documentary as they should. WWE's documentarys for current wrestlers usually seem rushed and they don't have as much insight\interesting interviews with the wrestler as much as they should. DVDS for wrestlers that are retired and they look back on the highlights of there careers is what usually makes for a better documentary. This dvd comes out September 6th over here though...Did it release early where you live or am I missing something?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Anybody mind reviewing Ric Flair, Roddy Piper and Kevin Greene Vs. The nWo (Kevin Nash, Scott Hall and Syxx) At WCW Slamboree 1997? Taped it back than and have been watching it lately and I thought it was a really fun and entertaining match considering a damn football player was involved.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I figured WWE would not put as much stock into the documentary as they should. WWE's documentarys for current wrestlers usually seem rushed and they don't have as much insight\interesting interviews with the wrestler as much as they should. DVDS for wrestlers that are retired and they look back on the highlights of there careers is what usually makes for a better documentary. This dvd comes out September 6th over here though...Did it release early where you live or am I missing something?


I have no idea when its released, but it came online sometime yesterday I think (first disc) so I downloaded it .


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Carrying on my review from page 757...

*The Twisted Disturbed Life of Kane*

Disc 2:

_Kane vs HHH (chain):_
- best form of strap match, no touch the turnbuckles, just no escape...
- really enjoyed the BOD vs Austin/Hunter feud
- IC title looks so much better when top guys are feuding over it (see also: Jericho vs Mysterio in 2009)
- JR & Heyman is probably my favourite commentary pairing.
- The action is alot more balanced between the competitors, but Kane's monster image still remains intact (just... he was obviously becoming more "human" at this point)

_Kane v Kurt Angle:_
- good little promo from Angle, but another convoluted reasoning for a Kane feud...
- Barring Austin's glass shattering, is there a better interuption than Kane's stage pyro?
- clever ploy to use the ring bell prior to the match. Angle playing up to one of his 3 'I's...
- one of Kane's best matches in the WWE from a technical aspect, Angle always brings the best out of anyone...

_Kane vs HHH (Unification):_
- Gah! don't get me started on unifying the IC and WHC titles. The last mid-card title on Raw gone for 7 months, brilliant...
- Kane's monster image had all but disappeared by this point in time, so he was just "angry big man" in this match.
- King is so much better as a heel commentator.
- Can't beat a good classic ref bump
- Heel Flair was awesome
- One of the more enjoyable matches from HHH's reign of terror (Elimination Chamber 02 & Hell in a Cell vs Nash probably top it for me)

_Kane & RVD (w/HBK) vs Jericho & Christian (w/Orton):_
- Good star studded TV tag match
- It's amusing to look back at Orton when he was first starting out.
- Much prefer this tag to the TV tag on the first disc

_Kane vs RVD (Cage):_
- Yay for Psycho Kane!!
- WWE should've capitalised on Kane's momentum after the unmasking by sticking the title on him
- some good spots of Kane brutalising RVD and Van Dam doing his best to "survive".
- The failed 5 star frogsplash spot was a bit random, why wouldn't he escape?
- Bischoff was a great heel GM, just as Van Dam has "won", he's made to re-enter the cage and face Kane again.
- Enjoyable cage match and the super-chokeslam spot is very cool.

_Kane vs Shane (LMS):_
- 2003 Kane was one of the best heels of the last decade
- Shane's surprise attack and early offense with the chair was well done
- Shane can really bump with the best of them
- Kane demolishing smaller opposition never gets boring
- I'm a mark for the coast-to-coast spot!
- Good call back to the Shane vs Big Show LMS match from Backlash 2001 with the tron dive, but with the twist of it not paying off this time.

_Kane vs Shane (Ambulance):_
- Not really a fan of Ambulance/Last Ride/Casket type matches
- Watching this immediately after the LMS match probably wasn't a good idea, it just seemed to similar.
- Shane outsmarting Kane and using a tactical plan was quite interesting to watch, it wouldn't have made sense for Shane to try and outfight Kane.

_Kane vs Matt Hardy:_
- Meh, wasn't expecting much since Matt bores me to death and it delivered what I expected.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Just watched the new Orton documentary. A HUGE step up from the John Cena experience crap, since it isn't JUST about his road to WM. They talk a bit about him growing up, his time as a Marine, when he first started wrestling and a few key moments in his career, but as with most documentaries WWE are releasing these days it really is lacking in a lot of areas. Take out the whole "experience" shit and fill that time talking more about the guys fucking career and it could have been really good. For example it would have been nice for him to talk a little about his feud with Undertaker... Cena... HHH... Batista... HBK... damn, they really did miss out a lot lol. Guess its worth a watch if you are an Orton fan, but honestly its not worth going out of your way to see, even for the good bits.


I thought it was a great documentary and really gave an insight into his personal development. Maybe we'll get all the talk about his feuds and in ring stuff on the next DVD but for a personal doc I thought it was fantastic tbh. I even learned some things and I'm a big Orton fan. On the contrary I'd say it's more than worth the watch, especially if you want to learn more about him and how he has matured from a little dick into less of a dick today lol.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Watched Christian vs Orton from Summerslam again. It's so fucking awesome, I could watch it over and over again. Their series reminds me of Edge/Taker in 2008, awesome matches, beyond with dull storylines.

****1/2

Better than Cena/Punk that night but behind their match from MITB.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Word said:


> Watched Christian vs Orton from Summerslam again. It's so fucking awesome, I could watch it over and over again. Their series reminds me of Edge/Taker in 2008, awesome matches, beyond with dull storylines.
> 
> ****1/2
> 
> Better than Cena/Punk that night but behind their match from MITB.



Based on overall match quality it's easilly the feud of the year. I think the storylines in the feud slowly improved as time went on, It's just by the time the storyline started too solidfy fans were already sick of seeing them feuding so they simply ignored it. There never got the lime lights and the advantage of breaking kayfabe like the Punk\Cena feud but I think Orton and Christian did more with less and showed they are definitely superior in ring workers.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Just watched Angle/Benoit vs. Edge/Mysterio No Mercy 2002 and all I have to say is... WHAT A MATCH!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

2 men enter the ring, but only 1 walks out a champion. The other leaves a broken man.

*Jerry Lawler vs Dutch Mantell, Southern Heavyweight Title, Memphis, Barbed Wire Match, 29/03/1982*

Saw *-Mystery-* pimp this match as essential viewing and I couldn't agree more with him. On first watch I'd place this just ahead of their No DQ 22/3 match and the peak of the Lawler vs Mantell feud. The whole match feels like a Wrestlemania fight with both men laying in everything they have, in many ways the match isn't a case of beating your opponent but simply surviving whatever he throws at you.

They tease the barbed wire early on with both men jocking for position and hesitantly backing away from the ropes after a lock up. Lawler hits a nice takedown and slowly drags Mantell to the barbed wire with Dutch screaming frantically and kicking away at Lawler to escape for now. Dutch then attempts to inflict some revenge on Lawler but eventually settles into working over the legs and wearing Jerry down instead. Already I'm liking how they're putting over the damage the barbed wire can cause but not making it the most important factor in the match, instead of simply being a match full of 20 holy shit moments involving the wire they're keeping the crowd in suspense and teasing each spot where the barbed wire comes into play and as such each moment feels that much bigger and more of a game changer.

Dutch eventually utilises the barbed wire to open a nasty cut over Lawler's right eye which he works like a champ with some gorgeous punches and numerous other spots where he drives the wire into the exposed cut. Lawler's bumping during this spell is tremendous in collapsing full force into the mat as well as drunkenly staggering around whilst trying to not fall into the ropes. Eventually he catches Mantell with a sick boot to the nose and looks to be starting a famed Lawler comeback before Dutch lowblows him and then removes his strap as the ultimate insult to Lawler :lmao :lmao and the crowd suitably boos ferociously.

Dutch can't keep control for long though and a mixture of intense and gritty Lawler punches and eating the barbed wire has Dutch bleeding as well. The pacing and structure of the match is perfect for the environment they're in, its not a case of whoring out the barbed wire to create a standard gimmick match but more a trapped environment where both men are locked in 1 final battle with no escape. Lawler gradually begins to sell the wear and tear of the match not just in his bumping with some terrific 'gassed' flops to the mat after each punch but also by making his punches seem weaker and lacking in energy. Mantell himself takes the time to bump emphatically for some of Lawler's punches and combo's, including a lovely Flair esque flop after Lawler hits 3 gorgeous dancing left handed punches. All this builds to one tremendous spot where Lawler hits a gamechanging right hand which Dutch sells terrificly as a biable KO only for Lawler post impact to almost stagger to his right and collapse in a heap on the match. This match is an all out war, both participants are selling the wear and effect of the environment like absolute champs and not even a 3 minute clipping can take away from the drama.

The finish whilst horrifying in its simplicity to some is the perfect feud ender here. The entire match has built to both men bleeding and stumbling around with no breath and fight left in them and you get the feeling 1 move will be enough to score the decisive fall. There's a terrific failed bodyslam attempt which Lawler turns into a crossbody pin for an extremely close near fall before the finish. Both men can barely stand and as Dutch whips Lawler into the ropes with all his remaining strength, Lawler hits him mid air and collapses on top of a KO'd Dutch for the pin. Terrific in its simplicity and selling the match as a testament to Lawler's endurance. He hasn't won the match as much as he's survived the war and managed to keep Dutch down for those 3 crucial seconds.

*****1/2.*


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Going through the Rey Mysterio: Biggest Little Man set and came across this match

*Rey Mysterio vs. Matt Hardy (Smackdown, 5/7/2003)*

Hadn't ever seen this match talked about and didn't think it would be anything special but I was wrong. Hardy has Shannon Moore and Crash Holly in his corner and they play a good role in this match.

This match is brilliant. Hardy works over the knee/leg of Rey and it is sold perfectly. The selling remains great the whole way through the match which is what made it stand out. The pace of the match is great and even though there is interference, it adds to the match. The finish is also good with the match looking all done and dusted but Rey kicking out and then following it up with a win.

If you haven't seen this then give it a view. Very good match that is not talked about often!

*Rating: ***3/4*


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Word said:


> Watched Christian vs Orton from Summerslam again. It's so fucking awesome, I could watch it over and over again. Their series reminds me of Edge/Taker in 2008, awesome matches, beyond with dull storylines.
> 
> ****1/2
> 
> Better than Cena/Punk that night but behind their match from MITB.


I think it's the MOTY, over Taker/HHH and both Cena/Punk matches. ****1/2

I have been severely marking for Orton lately. Ever since he pulled that whack-job destruction of Christian at MITB I'm hoping he uses this character full time soon.

WWE MOTY list so far (haven't seen Orton/Christian from OTL):
1. Christian vs. Randy Orton - SummerSlam
2. Triple H vs. Undertaker - WrestleMania 27
3. CM Punk vs. John Cena - Money in the Bank
4. CM Punk vs. John Cena - SummerSlam
5. RAW Elimination Chamber - EC


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ethan619 said:


> Going through the Rey Mysterio: Biggest Little Man set and came across this match
> 
> *Rey Mysterio vs. Matt Hardy (Smackdown, 5/7/2003)*
> 
> ...


Biggest Little Man s probably the best WWE DVD I have behind The 2003 Fair release. Stupid amount pf good stuff for a WWE set. looking forward to your thoughts on the Eddie stuff in 2005.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm really dissapointed Sheamus, Morrison or Alberto Del Rio haven't had really any great matches this year. I think it's time to ease the pressure off guys like Christian, Cena, Orton and start having the undercard, and some new guys put on some great matches. Del Rio's best match was a Fatal Fourway TLC, he needs to have a long singles match soon.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

So far the DVD has been nothing short of amazing. Nearly everything is over *** so far (Finished the first 2 discs) with many matches closer to the **** and up range. Haven't seen lots of the WWE DVD releases but this is definitely one of the best alongside the Flair DVD.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

TheLadderMatch said:


> I think it's the MOTY, over Taker/HHH and both Cena/Punk matches. ****1/2
> 
> I have been severely marking for Orton lately. Ever since he pulled that whack-job destruction of Christian at MITB I'm hoping he uses this character full time soon.
> 
> ...


You should. It would seriously give the Summerslam match a run for it's money.



TheLadderMatch said:


> I'm really dissapointed Sheamus, Morrison or Alberto Del Rio haven't had really any great matches this year. I think it's time to ease the pressure off guys like Christian, Cena, Orton and start having the undercard, and some new guys put on some great matches. Del Rio's best match was a Fatal Fourway TLC, he needs to have a long singles match soon.


I wouldn't really say it's great but his cage match with Christian was really good, disappointed with their ladder match though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a great review of the Dutch Mantell-Jerry Lawler match, *Segunda Caida*. I haven't seen that match in a long time but I remember being caught up in it. The psychology is in places breathless, and like you say, the finish is one of the more horrifying in its simplicity that I can recall. Such a stunning, yet poetic conclusion to that scintillating feud. 

I have to agree with others who give Orton props for his work this year. Since moving to Smackdown and feuding with Christian, Orton has become seemingly twice the worker he was only in February or so, when his moveset was becoming achingly creaky and repetitive, his matches losing some of the storytelling charm of his earlier hot streaks of the past. The Orton-Christian series is a wonderment, though, and I like it infinitely more than Edge/Undertaker (which hasn't aged so well and I was never a big fan of, to be fair and honest). Their Summerslam match was MOTN in my eyes (saw it live there and then just the other night again and it's a superb match all the way through). My favorites of their series are their first one on Smackdown, their Over the Limit clinic and the Summerslam blowoff.

As far as Del Rio this year, I liked his series with Christian in March and April, mostly on Smackdown (best cage match since Hardy/Punk feud blowoff on Smackdown a year and a half earlier--talk about another crushingly beautiful feud-closing finish, with Punk poking Jeff's eye in a recall to the "eye" part of the angle coming back into play at the very end), and culminating with their ladder match (which I liked... haven't seen it since, though--I have to admit the clearest things I currently remember are some of Del Rio's crazy bumps) at Extreme Rules. Also big on his match with Daniel Bryan on the latest Smackdown. I grant that it's essentially two guys almost confining the storytelling to the not entirely unpredictable flow of their respective movesets, but it's still a blast of sorts.

Adored the Sheamus/Bryan matches from their mini-feud from March/April (hmm, there's a pattern here), but still wish we had been given the PPV match we were promised for Wrestlemania. Since then, I've liked Sheamus matches with Orton, they have legitimate chemistry dating back to a year now, though none of them have been breathtaking or anything this year (heard a few house show bouts they had in, May, I think, were outstanding). A Sheamus/Christian feud could be great for Sheamus right about now.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> That's a great review of the Dutch Mantell-Jerry Lawler match, *Segunda Caida*. I haven't seen that match in a long time but I remember being caught up in it. The psychology is in places breathless, and like you say, the finish is one of the more horrifying in its simplicity that I can recall. Such a stunning, yet poetic conclusion to that scintillating feud.
> 
> I have to agree with others who give Orton props for his work this year. Since moving to Smackdown and feuding with Christian, Orton has become seemingly twice the worker he was only in February or so, when his moveset was becoming achingly creaky and repetitive, his matches losing some of the storytelling charm of his earlier hot streaks of the past. The Orton-Christian series is a wonderment, though, and I like it infinitely more than Edge/Undertaker (which hasn't aged so well and I was never a big fan of, to be fair and honest). Their Summerslam match was MOTN in my eyes (saw it live there and then just the other night again and it's a superb match all the way through). My favorites of their series are their first one on Smackdown, their Over the Limit clinic and the Summerslam blowoff.
> 
> ...


Agreed with all that tbh. 80s wrestling is so simplistic but builds tension, story and drama like no other. Lawler has considerably shot up my list as a potential GOAT candidate and I still have the Austin Idol Cage match, the Terry Funk 81 matches and the Randy Savage Loser Leaves Town from 1985. I'm in the process of trying to find a link for his match vs Tommy Rich in 1988 as well.

Sheamus is a great worker imo and really starting to find his niche in how to work a match, a face turn was always likely given his personality. Reminded me of Kurt Angle 2000 in how a crowd could concievably turn him at any moment with his goofiness and charisma and comedy esque character.

Del Rio isn't bad in ring, but I do think he's lacking the subtle storytelling abilites of a CM Punk in the ring. He works over the arm well enough in matches but whislt this may seem like a harsh criticism...it never amounts to more than basic arm work. Mcintyre and Punk to me really excelled at making body work interesting with taunts/mannerisms ala Arn Anderson and Del Rio seems to be more in the Bret Hart mold of doing arm work...which is just arm work. Very little emotion, excessive physicality or mannerisms.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Segunda Caida said:


> Agreed with all that tbh. 80s wrestling is so simplistic but builds tension, story and drama like no other. Lawler has considerably shot up my list as a potential GOAT candidate and I still have the Austin Idol Cage match, the Terry Funk 81 matches and the Randy Savage Loser Leaves Town from 1985. I'm in the process of trying to find a link for his match vs Tommy Rich in 1988 as well.
> 
> Sheamus is a great worker imo and really starting to find his niche in how to work a match, a face turn was always likely given his personality. Reminded me of Kurt Angle 2000 in how a crowd could concievably turn him at any moment with his goofiness and charisma and comedy esque character.
> 
> Del Rio isn't bad in ring, but I do think he's lacking the subtle storytelling abilites of a CM Punk in the ring. He works over the arm well enough in matches but whislt this may seem like a harsh criticism...it never amounts to more than basic arm work. Mcintyre and Punk to me really excelled at making body work interesting with taunts/mannerisms ala Arn Anderson and Del Rio seems to be more in the Bret Hart mold of doing arm work...which is just arm work. Very little emotion, excessive physicality or mannerisms.


I'm a big fan of Lawler's Cage Match with Austin Idol. Really old-school, needless to say, but extremely effective. Like you say, a lot of '80s wrestling superficially _appears_ simplistic or even basic, but the tension-building in the better matches can put a lot of matches to shame by comparison. I've seen two of the Terry Funk '81 matches, and they were definitely both worth looking at. Funk at that time was just so hungry and his work with Lawler is some of his best at that point in time. The Loser Leaves Town Match with Randy Savage--saw it like ten years ago, remember being impressed, but I'd love to see it again. Sadly never seen the match with Tommy Rich from '88, I've heard it's a gem, of course. 

Lawler at his best is a storytelling-machine, though. You can see it as recently as his Elimination Chamber match with The Miz (which I've always credited Miz for in large part as well, since you can tell he's calling most of the spots and guiding the transitions--impressive work for a kid new to the main event level). You won't be dazzled by everything you see, but the meat of the story is never lost. 

I love your comparison to Kurt Angle for Sheamus. The goofiness coupled to the "Celtic Warrior" character always called for an inevitable face turn. I really hope they capitalize on him as a babyface, I think it's where he'll most clearly excel in the future. 

Can't disagree with your point about Del Rio having a more Hartian approach to in-ring psychology and the working of a limb, which is almost always the arm in his case. It's very cold and technical, and I presume it's partly done to make him all the more unappealing, but I do agree he could use at least a little bit more flair when it comes to the arm work. I must commend you for your shout out for McIntyre, who I think has the raw potential to be another Finlay or AA in the future. His mannerisms, facial expressions, the way he surprises his opponents with what he'll use in the entire ring and ringside area are all fantastic. People can say what they want about his character and everything else but he's one of my favoite young guys to watch in the ring, and I wish they'd send him straight back to Smackdown where he'd probably be given the occasional opportunity to at least make it on television, a near-impossibility on the ever-stacked Raw.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Every match I see of Lawler makes me think of him as a greater GOAT candidate than before. You're spot on with his matches always having a structured story which is never lost, plus he's very subtle in his spots such as the rule of threes where he'll eat 2 consecutive moves (i.e a bulldog) before countering on the third attempt. His No DQ match vs Mantell also has one of my favourite set ups to the finish, ties in so simply and looks as legit as possible and not choreographed in any way. His crowd control, selling, bumping and offence is all tremendous and his Nick Bockwinkel matches showed he had a good mat game when needed. Guy has no weakness at all in the ring.

Good point on Del Rio perhaps using a more basic offence to draw more heat instead of wowing a crowd with his offence and brutality. Perhaps needs to work on it if his heat is anything to go by (bar California) .

Mcintyre is/was one of the best in the world last year. Terrific bumper like Sheamus for a man his size, eats offence well, sells the wear and tear of a match beautifully like Finlay and has a great varied offense. Your point about him using every part of the ring for an advantage is also a great trait of his, his transition spot against Christian involving a shoulder and an exposed part of the ring is an all time great transition spot. Such a shame he got bumped to Raw, at least on SD he could have worked there and on Superstars and gotten good match time. The fact we haven't got Bryan vs Mcintyre is disgusting frankly.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a terrific point about Lawler's "rule of threes." I love that psychology and finish you're writing about with the match with Mantell. The guy was always a fabulous selling machine, and he threw wicked punches. Could control a crowd like nobody's business. I even sometimes like to look at the wackiest stuff he did in Tennessee, as some of the wrestling fans there were into the most jejune and weirdest things. Matches with "Darth Vader" and whatnot, just hilarious. I've only seen one of the Bockwinkel matches, but I also remember some very solid mat work by Lawler. He'd make it look convincing and real, and sell the audience that it was done for very good reasons at every transition. Just an entirely sound worker at every level.

Great remembrance of the McIntyre/Christian series around a year ago right now. McIntyre was on a serious roll then, and working with Christian will always up a young guy's game. That transitional spot with the shoulder was actually at a show I was live for, I remember being wowed by it. McIntyre really ought to be given the chance to work TV matches on a consistent basis. Hell, if nothing else, let him put over babyfaces they're really behind. The guy helped to elicit sympathy for guys as disparate as Matt Hardy, Christian, Kofi Kingston and a bunch more during the height of his midcard days circa a year ago. All fan favorites already, but his style is very conducive to aiding faces in getting more over at a primal level with fans. And yes, his selling, especially for his size, is worthy of mentioning. McIntyre is a guy who becomes a true beast in a few years as a main-eventer, one of my favorite prospects in the entire company. They just need to let him be at least semi-relevant again.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm pretty much set on doing a Lawler project in this thread for the foreseeable future until I run out of footage to watch. There's a blog which has done a Lawler project reviewing his best work and they've clocked something like 44 matches already in the space of a few months. As well as a WCW Top 100 poll I really should be working a lot more on, Lawler is about as fun a guy to watch that isn't 1985 Ric Flair.

In an ideal world they'd let him have a Lord Steve Regal esque run with the US belt on Raw. Playing the heel foreigner who tours America and insults every city he's in, maybe even attempts to bring back the European belt and have him defend it weekly in 6-9 minute matches and occasionally get on PPV defending it. The guy is one of the best TV workers going as he knows how to focus his offence to fit the restricted time frame but also make it creative enough to leave you thinking you got more than you deserved out of a 7 minute match vs a Bourne or Kingston.

What WWE still don't understand is that if they promoted him and gave him regular TV time he'd stand a much better chance of getting over than he does on Superstars where the presentation is nothing more than filler until Raw starts. Near enough all of the latest projects got over once they'd been afforded the opportunity: Bryan, Miz, Kofi, Swagger, Sheamus, Drew during the summer, Zeke, Rhodes during the Rey feud. Sadly though once they reach a good level of overness WWE's lack of developed talent to keep them fueding with runs out and they have their momentum swept from under them in a sea of numerous rematches and cold angles with no development.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Good god let that happen. Drew McIntyre as the Lord Steve Regal of today with the US title (instead of TV title) would be fucking immense.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a great project you've got for yourself there! And yes, McIntyre as Lord Regal, US Champion, would be gold.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Shelton Benjamin Vs Ric Flair Vs RVD - Intercontinental Championship Match - Raw 20/03/2006*

MOAR Flair and Benjamin? Fuck yeah. Shame RVD has to be here too.

Poor Shelton has managed to piss off both Flair and RVD so they team together in the early going to pummel the IC champion. And with Mamma at home recovering from... I dunno, being awesome, who will give him the encouragement that he needs?!?!

Somehow Flair and RVD get busted open, and Shelton seems to have caught a break... plus Flair has no problem chopping the shit out of RVD too lol.

Loved Flair just blasting RVD in the face where he is cut open, then RVD kicking Flair where he is busted open later down the line when he gets the chance. Its all about the little things, ya know?

Does RVD know how to do anything other than kicking people and the frog splash? Seriously, I don't think he does anything else in this match lol.

Shelton is once again the workhorse of his match, with Flair being almost as awesome and RVD... being there to kick people. Liked the finish as well. Plenty of good action for the most part as well.

*Rating: **1/2*


*Triple H Vs Shawn Michaels - Raw 27/03/2006*

Let's hope this doesn't suck like a great deal of their matches (even SummerSlam 02. I said it).

Well, this IS pretty good. They don't have the same hate they did for each other back in 2002-2004, but they still do hate each other, just not feuding . So the match is mostly a huge brawl, and for a change its actually GOOD. The hot crowd helps as well, but everything looks really "crisp" (as much as a brawl can lol) rather than super sloppy and shitty like their previous matches were imo.

Not sure what else to really say about this one lol. Its just a great fast passed brawl with a super hot crowd. Definitely one of their best matches together. Shame we don't get an actual finish, but the Cena/HHH show down is pretty great.

*Rating: ***1/4*

That finished up March already! Just got to watch the Raw matches on WM 22 again before I can move onto April.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

WWE MOTYC
1. John Cena vs. CM Punk (Money in the Bank)
2. John Cena vs. CM Punk (SummerSlam)
3. Triple H vs. The Undertaker (WrestleMania)
4. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Over the Limit)
5. Randy Orton vs. Christian (SummerSlam)


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

1)HHH/Taker and Cena/Punk MITB (I can't decide atm lol)
3)Orton/Christian OTL
4)Orton/Christian Summerslam
5)Cena/Punk Summerslam


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

My top 5 of 2011 currently looks like this, all at ****.

1. CM Punk vs. John Cena (Money in the Bank 2011)
2. CM Punk vs. John Cena (Summerslam 2011)
3. Smackdown Elimination Chamber (Elimination Chamber 2011)
4. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (No Holds Barred) (Wrestlemania 27)
5. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Over the Limit 2011)

I need to rewatch the two Cena/Punk matches and Orton/Christian from Summerslam.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Edge: Decade Decadence Disc 2*

*Vengeance 2004*
Edge vs Randy Orton
_This lasted over 25 minutes and went on for about 15 minutes too long. The crowd was bored, as was I._
****

*Raw 2005: Street Fight*
Edge vs Shawn Michaels
_Again, another match that I enjoyed much more when I first saw it live. HBK bleeds like a pig here, which was probably why I loved when I first watched it. I love the bloods._
*****

*Raw 2005: Gold Rush Tournament Finals*
Edge vs Kane
_This is a typical Raw main event. What it lacks in good ring action, it makes up for it on historical value._
***1/4*

*Raw 2005: Street Fight*
Edge vs Matt Hardy
_Really fun street fight. I remember this for it's shocking ending but I really wasn't aware of the great build-up to the climax._
****1/2*

*New Year's Revolution 2006*
Edge vs John Cena
_I'm sure you all know what happened here. Edge cashes in his Money in the Bank and beats Cena for the title. We get the last 2 minutes of Cena's first match too._
*NOT RATED*

*WrestleMania 22: Hardcore Match*
Edge vs Mick Foley
_This is most likely WrestleMania's most violent match. It include usages of barbed wire, thumbtacks and even fire. Many cringe-worthy moments in this epic hardcore match._
*****1/4*

*One Night Stand 2006*
Edge, Mick Foley & Lita vs Tommy Dreamer, Terry Funk & Beulah
_More violent than the last match. This is a good candidate for WWE's most violent match ever. I prefer the last match though. It had much better pacing._
******

*Raw 2006*
Edge vs Rob Van Dam vs John Cena
_Decent TV main event. This match's only purpose was to take the title of RVD due to his recent drug charges._
***3/4*


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

1- Punk vs Cena- Summerslam 2011
2- Punk vs Cena- MITB 2011
3- Taker vs HHH- WM 27
4- Cena vs Mysterio- RAW Title Match
5- Orton vs Christian- Summerslam 2011


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

My Fave Five for 2011 so far;

1. Undertaker vs HHH (Wrestlemania 27)
2. CM Punk vs John Cena (MITB 2011)
3. CM Punk vs John Cena (Summerslam 2011)
4. Randy Orton vs Christian (Summerslam 2011)
5. Randy Orton vs CM Punk (Wrestlemania 27)


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*WWE Fave Five of 2011*
1. CM Punk vs John Cena at MITB *(*****)*
2. Christian vs Randy Orton at Over the Limit *(****1/2)*
3. CM Punk vs John Cena at Summerslam *(****1/2)*
4. Christian vs Randy Orton at Summerslam *(****1/4)*
5. Triple H vs Undertaker at WrestleMania *(****1/4)*


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

My top 5:

1. Undertaker/HHH WM - ****3/4
2. Cena/Punk MITB - ****1/2

And after that I ain't got a clue. Haven't really rated anything from SS... or hell, anything outside of WM and RR lol. Maybe in 5 or so years time I'll go back and watch 2011 like I am doing with Raw 06 atm and did with SD 06 last year .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fucking Big Mark big marks.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

So what if I'm a Big Mark for Big Mark? Who doesn't Mark Big for Big Mark? Big Mark is Big Mark worthy.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

KingCal, just got the MITB 2011 DVD today. Definitely in Widescreen as others have said. Watching Punk/Cena again right now.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KingCal said:


> My top 5:
> 
> 1. Undertaker/HHH WM - ****3/4
> 2. Cena/Punk MITB - ****1/2


Same, but I have a few PPVs to catch up on. I'm watching Extreme Rules '11 today on WWE Classics.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

New Ladder Match DVD listings:

*Disc 1*

The Evolution of the Ladder Match

Ladder Match for the Undisputed Intercontinental Championship
Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon
WrestleMania X 20th March, 1994

Ladder Match
Tracy Smothers vs. Chris Candido
Smoky Mountain Wrestling March, 1994

Ladder Match for the WCW United States Championship
Eddie Guerrero vs. Syxx
n.W.o Souled Out 25th January, 1997

Ladder Match for the Hardcore Championship
Mankind vs. Big Boss Man
Raw 30th November, 1998

Ladder Match for the WWE Championship
The Rock vs. Mankind
Raw 15th February, 1999

Setting the Bar for Drama

Handicap Ladder Match for Control of the WWE
Vince McMahon & Shane McMahon vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin
King of the Ring 27th June, 1999

Ladder Match
3 Count vs. Jung Dragons
New Blood Rising 13th August, 2000

Amazing Rewards, Serious Consequences

Ladder Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship
Edge & Christian vs. The Hardy Boyz
Raw 25th September, 2000

*Disc 2*

A Whole ‘nother Level

Ladder Match to Unify the Intercontinental & European Championships
Rob Van Dam vs. Jeff Hardy
Raw 22nd July, 2002

Ladder Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship
Team Angle vs. Eddie Guerrero and Tajiri
Judgment Day 18th May, 2003

Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship
Christian vs. Rob Van Dam
Raw 29th September, 2003

Different Side of the Divas

Ladder Match for the Undisputed OVW Women’s Championship
Katie Lea vs. Beth Phoenix
OVW 23rd December, 2006

Money in the Bank Ladder Match
Mr. Kennedy vs. CM Punk vs. Edge vs. Finlay vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy vs. King Booker vs. Randy Orton
WrestleMania 23 1st April, 2007

The More The Merrier

Ladder Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship
The Hardys vs. The World’s Greatest Tag Team
One Night Stand 3rd June, 2007

Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship
Jeff Hardy vs. Carlito
Raw 10th December, 2007

*Disc 3*

“Somebody Else’s Yard”

TLC Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
Undertaker vs. Edge
One Night Stand 1st June, 2008

Ladder Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels
No Mercy 5th October, 2008

Money in the Bank Ladder Match
CM Punk vs. Kane vs. Mark Henry vs. MVP vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Finlay vs. Christian
WrestleMania 25 5th April, 2009

“Brand New Concept”

Money in the Bank Ladder Match
The Miz vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Evan Bourne vs. Ted DiBiase vs. John Morrison vs. Edge vs. Mark Henry
Money in the Bank 18th July, 2010

#1 Contender’s Ladder Match for the WWE Championship
John Morrison vs. Sheamus
TLC 19th December, 2010

Ladder Match for the Vacant World Heavyweight Championship
Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio
Extreme Rules 1st May, 2011

“Action Packed, Innovative, and Dangerous”


*Blu-Ray Exclusive Matches*

Ladder Match for World Heavyweight Championship
Edge vs. Jeff Hardy
Extreme Rules 7th June, 2009

Ladder Match for the ECW Championship
Christian vs. Shelton Benjamin
TLC 13th December, 2009

TLC Match for WWE Championship
The Miz vs. Jerry “The King” Lawler
Raw 29th November, 2010

Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship
Dolph Ziggler vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger
TLC 19th December, 2010


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KingCal said:


> So what if I'm a Big Mark for Big Mark? Who doesn't Mark Big for Big Mark? Big Mark is Big Mark worthy.


Since you were talking about a lack of creative namechanges at the other place you should change your username to Big Mark big mark.

Oh man I just found my custom made STAN HANSEN comp. Can I remember exactly what is on there? No, but can I remember if it was awesome, fuck yeah!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

A step down from the 1st set (and that was expected) but I'm happy to see Hardys/E&C, Team Angle/Eddie&Tajiri, Hardys/WGTT, Morrison/Sheamus and I've read good things about Christian/Del Rio.

I already own HBK/Razor, Jericho/HBK and Taker/Edge on a couple of DVDs but it's ok. I wanted the SD MITB '10 on here though. 

I want to see that women's ladder match!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

OMFG. WCW is featured on the DVD? :O 

Glad to see Christian vs. Rob Van Dam & Christian vs. Del Rio are on the set. That's all I really care for tbh.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Listing looks good. Cal you gonna do more reviews on Kurt Angle matches lol?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Pretty disappointing (a LOT of great shit left off for recycles and mediocre/horrible/useless matches), but there's enough new good shit on blu ray to make it worthy of my money.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I should solely review Kurt Angle and Davey Richards matches and go insane.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'd mark for an Angle/Richards match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

rude awakening said:


> Listing looks good. Cal you gonna do more reviews on Kurt Angle matches lol?


This... seems like a random question lol . Might do some more when I get to ECW in 2006... maybe.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Clique said:


> I'd mark for an Angle/Richards match.


I'd mark for a marksman during a Angle/Richards match.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
Who's on the card?


group dudes? :argh:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Since you were talking about a lack of creative namechanges at the other place you should change your username to Big Mark big mark.
> 
> Oh man I just found my custom made STAN HANSEN comp. Can I remember exactly what is on there? No, but can I remember if it was awesome, fuck yeah!


Name. Changed.



As for the ladder match DVD... only just actually looked at the listings myself lol. A whole total of 4 matches I would like to own on DVD, 3 of which are TV matches. The rest can go fuck off because they either suck or I already own them lol.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

KingCal said:


> This... seems like a random question lol . Might do some more when I get to ECW in 2006... maybe.


I know, but its funny I was watching some Angle today and lol. Dont want to turn this into a TNA thread but I saw Desmond Wolfe apply the most painful looking submission moves on Angle's arm and once again he gest overexcited with the ankle locks and belly to back suplexes


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I reviewed 2 Angle matches for my Raw 06 project I just recently started a few pages back if you missed them .


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

I know, after reading them I wanted to check out some more Angle matches


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Wait... you read my reviews of 2 rather shitty Angle matches... and it made you want to watch MORE Angle matches? YOU MAD?!


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Wait... you read my reviews of 2 rather shitty Angle matches... and it made you want to watch MORE Angle matches? YOU MAD?!


Only for a laugh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Has Angle ever done an angle he suffered a concussion (WITH A BROKEN FREAKIN NECK since its Angle) and proceeded to have a match the next week with a guy who relentlessly threw stiff strikes at his head but decided his fighting spirit is so badass it can overcome a concussion.

BECAUSE DAVEY RICHARDS HAS!


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

That would be interesting to see. Once Angle puts the straps down the selling goes out the window


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

A moonsault off the top of the Impact Zone would solidify his spot as greatest of all time.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I never got all the Angle hate if I'm honest.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Try watching his matches then :side:

.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Could be summed up in TNA's new slogan. Wrestling Matters, Logic doesn't.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Try watching his matches then :side:
> 
> .


He's put on some of the best matches. (Don't mention TNA)

I can't let something like poor selling and bad logic pull a match down that badly.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No selling and No logic if Angle is the one leading the match.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Did you guys see his parking lot brawl with Jeff Jarrett?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, it was hilarious :lmao.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dear god no. Details please.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

rude awakening said:


> Did you guys see his parking lot brawl with Jeff Jarrett?


Was this recently on Impact? I haven't watched Impact in a good while. I remember Angle having a fun Empty Arena match with Sting a couple years back.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

It was on Impact this year in June I think. Really short parking lot brawl, Bubba Ray was doing most of the trash talking


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is it on Dailymotion or anything? I think I need to see this.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Is it on Dailymotion or anything? I think I need to see this.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVpFSyj5nN4

Enjoy!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao The best part was Angle getting up. "We're not done Jeff!!!"


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Angle vs Jarrett was one of the best parking lot brawls in wrestling history, great brawl and besides the Angle slam, very realistic.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What? That was fake as shit, even by Pro Wrestling standards.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Did you like Jarrett's "that stupid son of a bitch!" line


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah that was comical. As was the constantly changing camera angles to hide how fake the punches were.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

My favourite part was Angle still doing wrestling moves.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

No, it was very realistic in all standards, Like a prison fights...


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Going on a random match watching session. I'd figured I'll throw in some ratings while I am at it.

*WWF Saturday Night's Main Event 1987*
Randy Savage vs Bret Hart
_Really good TV match. In fact, I enjoyed it more than Savage/Steamboat. WWF was pretty shitty during the later part of the 80's but it had a few gems like this. Amazing selling by Macho and a great ending makes this a must-watch to fans of either man._
*****1/4*

*Mid-South 1985: Coal miners glove on a pole, Tuxedo, Loser-leaves town, Cage match*
Ted DiBiase vs Jim Duggan
_This match is so stereotypical 80's. Silly stipulation? Check. Bloody brawl? Yup. Cage match? You betcha. Stereotypically blatant good guy vs bad guy feud? *nods*. Usage of a white powder as a weapon? Of course. Jokes aside, this is probably my favorite match out of both men involved._
******


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Get the fuck out 11'er.

Not you Cactus. You seem alright.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Get the fuck out 11'er.
> 
> Not you Cactus. You seem alright.


N'aw. Shucks.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

yeah, because i am not bashing Angle, "awwww he didn't sell the finger, ** 6554.566.9 stars".


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

That Parking Lot Brawl is gold. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Got MITB in the mail today and I must say gtfo WWE. They're trying to tell me they can't fit at least one of the Punk promos into the extras? I've got DVDs with two full matches on the extras. 

Really happy to own this on DVD though. (Y)

As for the ladder DVD, I remember RVD/Christian being cool but I feel like I own it on something. The OVW woman's match sounds like it deserves a watch and I don't remember most of the early TV ones and never seen Syxx/Eddie but I'm interested. I'll probably end up getting it when it's cheap.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brye said:


> As for the ladder DVD, I remember RVD/Christian being cool but I feel like I own it on something.


Do you have Rob Van Dam's DVD? It's on there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ah yes that's it. Pretty sure that was like the first WWE DVD I got 'cause it was $4. :lmao


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Went to check out Angle vs Benoit after that 'Best match ever' thread. A very very good match. Technical wrestling to die for as you'd expect from the pair, but also a decent bit of OMG spots. But above all I loved the pacing of it, so fast for the most part. Usually in matches you kinda feel like you're waiting for them to 'warm up' in the ring but they did it from the word go. Sleep is for the weak and all that.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice to see the match list for the new Ladder Match BR, I was happily surprised to see this match included:

Ladder Match for the Undisputed OVW Women’s Championship
Katie Lea vs. Beth Phoenix
OVW 23rd December, 2006.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

The new ladder set does look great. I haven't heard of a lot of the matches on the set. I may have to pick that up.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

McQueen said:


> :lmao The best part was Angle getting up. "We're not done Jeff!!!"





KingCal said:


> My favourite part was Angle still doing wrestling moves.


awesome stuff. ridiculously funny shit from the pair of them, and the fake ass shouting in the background, mainly BULLY making himself look like an ass. I stopped watching IMPACT after that.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Could William Regal be the best TV worker of all time??

*Lord Steven Regal vs Psicosis, Nitro 12/16/1996, TV Title*

Fuck this was awesome. Loved how Regal controlled the opening grappling with his unique chain wrestling and particularly dug the arm wrench whilst stepping on the inside of Psicosis's leg to force him down to the mat. Really dug how Psicosis's high flying made more sense not only because it was the tv title on the line but because Regal demonstrated he'd win the grappling with ease.

Psicosis's offence largely is really good at getting the crowd hot and making Regal look in trouble, bar 2 whiffed rolling liger kicks. Loved how Psicosis turned the tables on Regal by wrenching his arm to the mat which Regal sold tremendously by contorting his body. Psicosis gets extra points as well for selling the left arm after this. He has some great hurricanranas and leg drops here as well as a sick looking tope to the floor.

Regal was selling this like a champ as well. He comes off incredibly groggy and out of breath in failing to keep up with this high flyer and his constantly checking to see if his teeth are still in place and neck isn't snapped after each hard bump was a joy to watch. His transition spot is really great with a beautiful german after a quick counter from nowhere: again putting over his grappling ability as being the difference maker. I'm not sure if this next bit was unintentional but Regal appears to do a forward roll after the german and immediately holds his head afterwards: not sure if that was him trying something fancy and being too fucked up to attempt it or just rolling through from his momentum but either way it was a great spot to see him selling the neck and back of his head.

His control segment is nice enough, some good suplexes and vicious kicks to the head because Psicosis has embarassed him so far and Regal demands he pay a price. There's also 1 great potato shot in the corner and the finish is great with Psicosis attempting a victory roll but Regal counters into a Regal stretch (which looked vicious btw) for the win.

Terrific match which highlighted Regal's technical ability and great bumping off of Psicosis's high impact offence. Loved how he continually sold the impact of these moves and how they made it seem like Psicosis had no choice but to go high risk because Regal controlled the opening grappling exchanges. Regal finally managing to survive through his expertise was also a nice touch for the finish:

****3/4-*****. Definite top 40 for sure.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> yeah, because i am not bashing Angle, "awwww he didn't sell the finger, ** 6554.566.9 stars".


Angle bashing has nothing to do with it. 



Rock316AE said:


> Angle vs Jarrett was one of the best parking lot brawls in wrestling history, great brawl and besides the Angle slam, very realistic.





Rock316AE said:


> No, it was very realistic in all standards, Like a prison fights...


These stupid 11'er comments, however, especially the 2nd one are why I told you to GTFO of the one consistantly decent thread in the WWE section. 11'ers should be out making threads about how great The Rock is and poll threads about if such and such wrestler should get a haircut.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah...fucking 11ers :side:


BTW Regal was rocking a gorgeous haircut in that Psicosis match. McQueen, your thoughts on best haircut in wrestling history?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its kind of an obvious answer but I think I have to go with the classic Riki Choshu mullet.

Honorable mension to The Spider Web thingy Minoru Suzuki does, late 90's Mutoh "Dude you're totally balding and you hair looks fucking awful just shave if off" haircut, and Disco Inferno.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

'HBK' Shawn Michaels & Ahmed Johnson v The Smoking guns; for the tag titles - ***

Ahmed Johnson v Nation of Domination gauntlet - ****


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

CHOSHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!


Funk had a great 'grungy' haircut for his 89 heel run. Looked like some deranged hobo you'd see in some horror in a secluded village where he smiles all nicely and next scene he's fucking bitches up with a smile on his face.

Shannon Moore's gothic/emo bullshit spiked haircut was also one of the most horrid I can ever recall seeing, as was that mohawk thing Mizanin was rocking when he was really shit.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Halloween Havoc 1997: Mask vs Title*
Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Misterio Jr
_One of the best high flying matches I've seen. The commentary served as a history lesson of lucha libre's past (Which is a nice change as I usually hate WCW's commentary) and the crowd despised Eddie. Many of the spots are still innovative today._
*******


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The MitB 2011 DVD does it have the CM Punk promos as an extra?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Dutch Mantell & King Cobra vs Bobby Eaton & Sweet Brown Sugar w/ Jimmy Hart, Memphis, 19/07/1982*

Terrific shout as a 1982 MOTYC. This is classic tag team wrestling done to perfection and worked in traditional southern tag formula which is by far the greatest tag team formula. This is wild, chaotic and features a tremendous FIP segemnt as well as continuing the Mantell vs Eaton feud.

Opening 5 or so minutes of this is standard STF practice. Eaton wants no part of Mantell and does his best to avoid him from the get go, including backing further from the apron when a lock up brings Mantell closer to Bobby's corner. Sweet Brown Sugar (later known as Koko B Ware) was terrific early on eating all the babyface offence terrificly and getting some huge air on his bumps. There's a couple of great spots early on with Mantell charging after Eaton through the ring and around ringside and the highlight is probably Bobby locking up with King Cobra, being forced into Dutch's corner and then running for his life like a white man in downtown Detroit as Dutch sprints into the ring. Whilst all this is going on Cobra is dropkicking Sugar for fun and the whole match is impossible to keep track of. They continue the faces having the heel's number and Sugar being isloated as Bobby wants no part as long as Dutch is breathing and we then get a terrific miscommunication spot:

Mantell and Cobra have no love loss for one another and when Dutch accidentally rocks Cobra with a right hand they do a terrifc tease of their history getting in the way with Dutch blowing off Cobra who appears pissed and wants an explanation. Just as Bobby and Sugar are rejoicing at the prospect of the faces costing each other the match Dutch and Cobra sucker the heels and charge full sprint for their corner and once again Dutch ends up chasing Bobby round ringside who finally packs himself a chair for protection.

We then get the heel transition spot as Mantell runs the ropes only for Bobby to knee him in the back like a cheapshotting sleazeball and Bobby is tremendous here smelling blood like a shark as he gets in his kicks and punishment on a wounded Mantell. He throws some terrific punches which Mantell bumps for tremendously and we get awesome heel tag team work from Eaton & Sugar: taunting Cobra so he gets in the ring allowing them to jump in and out without tagging as well as beating down Mantell 2 on 1. Countless cheapshotting and taunting the crowd and double elbows, there's one terrific spot where they hit 3 elbows in succession and Jimmy Hart is leaping 7 ft in the air for each one :lmao. We get a failed tag as Mantell tags in Cobra but Bobby has the ref distracted as well as Mantell hitting a gorgeous sunset flip only for Bobby to boot him in the face like a smug prick.

Mantell finally makes the hot tag to a huge pop (crowd were insane during the heat segment) and Cobra comes in like a house on fire throwing rights and insane dropkicks. Eaton cheapshots Mantell again whilst he's defenceless and Mantell says 'fuck this' and picks up a friggin bullrope and swings it at Eaton as hard as he can. The ref throws the match out and Sugar takes a ridiculous over the top rope bump to avoid the bullrope, it was hilarious as was his dancing to avoid it earlier.

Terrific match which featured classic STF tag team wrestling with the faces outsmarting and outwrestling the heels early on, the Dutch vs Bobby angle being furthered at every opportunity, Sugar bumping like a freak and them managing to tie in the rocky relationship between the face tag team. No qualms with anyone ranking this MOTY for 82, fuck I may have it #1 myself.

*****1/2*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> The MitB 2011 DVD does it have the CM Punk promos as an extra?


Nope. 

All it has is a Daniel Bryan interview.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm not gonna get into a pissing match with anyone, and I don't watch Impact or TNA anymore (haven't truly followed it since 05 and some of 06, just catch shows every now and then), but some of the Angle hate is stupid. I recall people being on the guys nuts hard back in 05. Soon as he went to TNA he got bashed by a lot of guys. I like the guy, he isn't my favorite or anything, but I would say he's one of the best wrestlers still working full time these days. All of his good work from WWF/E has seemingly been tossed out of the window and it's like "oh on a re-watch I give it a * 1/2, can't believe I used to have it at ****". Fuck off with all that, I can understand the no selling in instances, or lack of psychology in place of "suplexes" that everyone bashes him about, but goddamn some people act like he's Barry Horrowitz (sp) or something. Easily one of my biggest pet peeves among some of the smarks, and I'm not talking about anyone in particular, but it's something I've noticed on a few forums over the years. All his great matches with Jericho/Austin/Lesnar/Benoit/Eddie/Michaels/Taker, etc. are pretty much looked down on and don't get enough credit by some and act like he was carried through them. Ridiculous. 

Rant off. Carry on lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Angle has all the talent in the world and is great when he is with an opponent who can tone his shit down, like Taker. No one in TNA does that for him and his matches turn into absurb spotfests a lot of the time.

Thats my stance on Angle.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

its nothing to do with the fact he went to TNA. Its just that when he did go to TNA, his flaws became more exposed. they were always there, but TNA put them out all in the open.

He's spotty, he often lacks selling, and doesnt implement psychology as well as he should. To say he's carried is absurd. I doubt he was ever carried. But guided? yes. He needed it. When Kurt ran the match, it was just a fucking mess. When he wrestled someone with more experiences, he wrestled some of the best damn matches ive ever seen. And he wasnt carried


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I blame part of that on Angle coming into the business during the peak of the "Bigger, Better, Faster" mentality the went along with Attitude Era TV matches.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Ratings for tonight's Raw.

CM Punk vs John Cena: ****3/4*
Alberto Del Rio vs John Morrison: ****1/4*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Punk/Cena - ***1/2
Del Rio/Morrison - **3/4

Miz/Truth stuff was good, as were those matches but didn't care for Raw much other than that.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Very fair stances on Angle, just felt the need to defend him a bit as it seems these last couple years he's gotten a bit TOO much hate. Like I said, he's not a favorite or anything, but I do like him, just felt some of his flaws get thrown way out of proportion.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

One of the most depressing things about it was Angle was actually pretty damn good in 2001. he literally seemed to go more and more downhill every year. I've been really vocal about Angle and not much more needs to be said, but I cannot enjoy a match where a guy is blowing off move after move to get as much of his offense in as he can for the sake of it (especially when he's the heel seemingly looking for face reactions). 

I can understan bantering of a certain wrestler being annoying, but there's enough backing to it, and I think a lot of peopl think myself and the other Angle "haters" ahev an even lower opinion than we actually do (can't really speak for others, I guess). It's far more annoying when people go around saying a Jim Duggan/Lex Luger/Andre the Giant is crap because they haven't seen anything bar their slower years. Or when they criticize someone for not doing enough moves ina match. Not that any of that was even brought up; I found out one of my discs doesn't work so I'm rambling frustratingly (word? Idc) about nonsensical bullshit.

yayz


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Jaysin said:


> Very fair stances on Angle, just felt the need to defend him a bit as it seems these last couple years he's gotten a bit TOO much hate. Like I said, he's not a favorite or anything, but I do like him, just felt some of his flaws get thrown way out of proportion.


Defend from what? a couple of people who watch a wrestling match with a pencil and a notebook in their hand? No need.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

From tonight's Raw: 

Cena/Punk: ***3/4

Morrison/Del Rio: ***

Cena and Punk are practically incapable of not having a damned good match with one another (let's throw out that absurd "squash" they ran in December 2009; every other match I've seen them have rocks to varying degrees). More of the same, nothing to complain about.

The match with Del Rio was probably the best one-on-one match Morrison's had since his program with Sheamus. Del Rio's starting to really feel his oats with these recent TV matches, and I liked the sharper attitudinal edge than normal from him in places, to continue on a theme from a bit earlier in this thread. Generally subtle but well executed overall.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Cactus said:


> *Halloween Havoc 1997: Mask vs Title*
> Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Misterio Jr
> _One of the best high flying matches I've seen. The commentary served as a history lesson of lucha libre's past (Which is a nice change as I usually hate WCW's commentary) and the crowd despised Eddie. Many of the spots are still innovative today._
> *******


Watched this the other day as I make my way through the Rey Mysterio DVD. Brilliant match and some of the spots are brilliant that I still haven't seen in other matches. Didn't last too long though which is why I only have it at *****1/4* but for the time it was given it was fantastic. All the spots made sense, one of the best matches you will ever see for the length that it was.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Seeing as I'm lazy and can't be bothered trawling through so many pages looking for matches, can someone give me a list of the best Jerry Lawler feuds in history and the matches that go along with them? Then I'll try and track them down. 

I haven't seen any Lawler stuff from the 70s and 80s, and that makes me feel bad.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

His best matches:

vs Harley Race 1977
vs Terry Funk NO DQ 81, Empty Arena 81
vs Bockwinkel 1982 (3 matches)
vs Mantell, NO DQ 22/3, Loser Leaves Town 27/3, Barbed Wire Match 29/3 (all 1982)
vs Ric Flair 14/8/82
vs Bill Dundee Loser Leaves Town 6/6/83 & Loser Leaves Town 30/12/85
Lawler & Savage vs King Kong Bundy & Rick Rude, 17/9/84
vs Randy Savage Loser Leaves Town 6/3/85
vs Bill Dundee, NO DQ Loser Leaves Town 14/7/86
vs Bam Bam Bigelow, Texas Death Match, 9/7/86
vs Austin Idol Hair vs Hair Cage Match 1987
Lawler & Dundee vs Original Midnight Express, 30/10/87
vs Goldust, 26/5/1997

Most of this is in Seabs's megapost and a couple are on Youtube as well.

That's about as good a place as any to start IMO




Rock316AE said:


> Defend from what? a couple of people who watch a wrestling match with a pencil and a notebook in their hand? No need.


Oh do piss of please, pronto. This is one of the last remaining graces of this floundering section and I could do without you pissing your pants everytime someone has litte bit of negativty towards Kurt Angle. When he slows his pace down and works a more basic style the guy has put on some of my most favourite matches of all time, my criticism for him is more out of disappointment that he works a style that I don't care for when he's perfectly capable of putting on damn good matches if he just sold more and structured the match better. I don't 'hate' him as much as I dislike the vast majority of his wrestling style bar a few exceptions.

Not everyone loves 80s wrestling and not everyone loves fast paced matches that lack in story and selling, accept that as a DISCUSSION forum we will disagree from time to time over matches and wrestlers. If you can't engage in a good discussion without resorting to worn out insults about 'smarks' then piss off back to the WWE section and make a 'Angle is da best of all time and you best accept it' thread instead of ruining this thread with your incessent bitching that your favourite wrestler may have some mechanical faults in his line of work.

As for some of Angle's matches that were once praised now being 'looked down upon'. I put that down to changing tastes, I loved Angle vs HBK when watching it live because I wasn't in tune with how matches were worked and what makes a terrific worker back then. I rewatched it a couple of years ago and notably didn't care for it as much but it wasn't until last year when I really went down on the match to something like ***1/2 when I used to have it pushing *****. My dislike of the match doesn't make it an average match nor does your love for it make it an undisputed amazing match, its part and parcel of a forum where you exchange opinions. Except us Angle 'haters' are able to put our point across well and tell you what bothers us about his work whereas you can't go 1 post without a petty insult. This thread really will be wasted on you, I advise you to just pack up and go if you can't accept that unpopular and 'smarkish' opinions will be presented.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> Defend from what? a couple of people who watch a wrestling match with a pencil and a notebook in their hand? No need.


you dont need a notebook to realise that angle often fucks up.

come now son., this is where the big boys play. this is the one section in the entire forum that actually works, so dont ruin it


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> His best matches:
> 
> vs Harley Race 1977
> vs Terry Funk NO DQ 81, Empty Arena 81
> ...


Thank you


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

admiremyclone said:


> Seeing as I'm lazy and can't be bothered trawling through so many pages looking for matches, can someone give me a list of the best Jerry Lawler feuds in history and the matches that go along with them? Then I'll try and track them down.
> 
> I haven't seen any Lawler stuff from the 70s and 80s, and that makes me feel bad.


*Just go to the Memphis section of my Megapost and download all of the Lawler matches from Memphis. The Funk and Dundee matches are all legit classics and then the Bockwinkel and Mantell series are all really great. The Flair TV match is an awesome TV studio match and the Idol Cage match is one of my favourite matches ever. Then there's a great match with Savage, another with Bundy and an awesome one with Martel. The Kerry and Hennig matches from the late 80's are really good on a grander scale with the AWA title. *


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Most of Lawler's supporters have the 30/12/85 and 6/6/83 Loser Leaves Town matches vs Dundee as his absolute best. The 2 Funk matches and Bam Bam Bigelow matches also get a lot of love, I'll try and locate the link for Lawler vs Race because IIRC Seabs doesn't have that one in his megapost:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZN8BO94J


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Dundee vs lawler in 2011 can still out a bigger arena than TNA

WWWYKI


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

:lmao

They've had a couple of matches in 2011, including 1 tag with their sons that a lot of people loved. He even apparently had a great blowoff cage match with Tommy freaking Dreamer.

Edit: Redead I buggered up that rep, there was supposed to be some writing along with the GIF. My bad.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm diving headfirst into the Memphis section of *Seabs*' Megapost! 

Beautiful list, *Segunda Caida*! 

The Bigelow match is one of my favorite matches of all time, also like *Seabs* says, the Idol cage match, both of them get better every time I revisit them.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

(Y) Desolation Row. Should add those are only his 'absolute best' matches, he's got numerous great and entertaining matches especially in WWF/E that are great TV matches. Great call on the Martel match as well from you both, that one slipped my mind.

http://segundacaida.blogspot.com/2011/03/complete-and-accurate-jerry-king-lawler.html

That's the blog where one guy has been reviewing Lawler matches and he's got a Regal one as well.

These are also the top 30 matches as ranked by the guys at DVDVR for the Memphis set they released:



Spoiler: MEMPHIS



Memphis Results-Top 30
Statistics

1. Jerry Lawler vs. Bill Dundee (Loser Leaves Town) 6/6/83
2. Jerry Lawler vs. Bill Dundee (No DQ, Loser Leaves Town) 12/30/85
3. Jerry Lawler vs. Terry Funk (No DQ) 3/23/81
4. Jerry Lawler vs. Dutch Mantell (Barbed Wire Match) 3/29/82
5. Jerry Lawler vs. Dutch Mantell (No DQ) 3/22/82
6. Jerry Lawler vs. Austin Idol (Hair vs. Hair, Steel Cage Match) 4/27/87
7. Jerry Lawler vs. Bill Dundee (No DQ, Loser Leaves Town) 7/14/86
8. Koko Ware vs. Ric Flair 11/18/85
9. Jerry Lawler vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Texas Death) 9/7/86
10. Jerry Lawler vs. Randy Savage (Loser Leaves Town) 6/3/85
11. Jerry Lawler vs. Terry Funk (Empty Arena) 4/6/81
12. Jerry Lawler & Dutch Mantel vs. Bill Dundee & Buddy Landel 3/10/86
13. Jerry Lawler vs. Nick Bockwinkel (No DQ) 11/8/82
14. Tommy Rich & Eddie Gilbert vs. Pretty Young Things (Falls Count Anywhere) 5/18/84
15. Jerry Lawler vs. Ric Flair 8/14/82
16. Jerry Lawler vs. Nick Bockwinkel 10/18/82
17. Jerry Lawler vs. Dutch Mantell (Loser Leaves Town) 3/27/82
18. Jerry Lawler & Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Austin Idol & Tommy Rich (Texas Death Match) 3/23/87
19. Jerry Lawler & Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Austin Idol & Tommy Rich (Double Jeopardy Match) 3/16/87
20. Fabulous Ones vs. The Moondogs (Stretcher Match) 5/2/83
21. Jerry Lawler vs. Curt Hennig (Title vs. Retirement) 5/9/88
22. Bobby Eaton & Sweet Brown Sugar vs. Dutch Mantell & King Cobra 7/19/82
23. Jerry Lawler vs. Nick Bockwinkel 10/25/82
24. Jerry Lawler vs. Rick Martel (Nashville) 10/12/85
25. Ricky Morton & Eddie Gilbert vs. Masa Fuchi & Atsushi Onita (Tupelo Concession Stand Brawl) 9/4/81
26. Bill Dundee vs. Sweet Brown Sugar (2/3 falls, Scaffold Match) 6/21/82
27. Ronnie Garvin vs. Randy Savage (Cage Match) ICW 1982/83
28. Jerry Lawler & Randy Savage vs. King Kong Bundy & Rick Rude 9/10/84
29. Fabulous Ones vs. The Sheepherders (Cage Match) 8/6/85
30. Jerry Lawler vs. Crusher Blackwell 5/4/81



Lawler's in 21 of the top 30 matches...yeah.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ho-lee... Mo-lee.

Argh, can't go to bed, must watch classic wrestling matches! Thanks so much!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

FWIW I'd advise anyone looking for some great tag team wrestling to watch the Eaton/Sugar vs Mantell/Cobra 19/7 tag, ranked #22 on the set. I reviewed it on either the last page or 2nd to last page and its got great southern tag formula, incredible heel bumping and stalling, a tremendous FIP segment and a hot crowd. Only 14 minutes as well:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J86E1XJB

There's the link.

LOL sorry DesRow, I forgot the time difference across the pond must be tiring for you,


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

No problem, I'm going through a cycle of insomnia. I'll have to check out the tag match soon and report back!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

admiremyclone said:


> Seeing as I'm lazy and can't be bothered trawling through so many pages looking for matches, can someone give me a list of the best Jerry Lawler feuds in history and the matches that go along with them? Then I'll try and track them down.
> 
> I haven't seen any Lawler stuff from the 70s and 80s, and that makes me feel bad.


Made this post a few months ago wehn someone in the OW section asked about this (or something similar). Can't believe I even found it.



> vs. Terry Funk (No DQ 3/23/81....Empty Arena 6/4/81)
> The Empty arena is generally considered a classic, but the actual match itself is like 7 minutes, and it's a great match, but everything surrounding it is just awesome all put together. The No DQ match is better, imo.
> 
> vs. Dutch Mantel (No DQ 3/22/82)
> ...


Didn't add the 86 Dundee LLT or Mantell Barbed Wire matches, which was stupid of me. Haven't seen...well, about anything from him pre-81. Not even that Harley Race broadway. He's got some real cool USWA stuff from the 92/93 era as well. This tag with Jarrett vs. The Moondogs is totally insane.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1iqyVA9sfM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtXOY9CjZkM&feature=relmfu


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown, 23/6/2005)*

Wow, this match was even better than I remembered!

This feud has some of the best storytelling in the matches that I have ever seen. It is just a reminder of how great Eddie was and how well these two matched up.

The match starts out with Eddie playing by the rules and trying to out wrestle Rey. He wants the win so bad and after realizing that he is getting beaten returns to his old ways. The way Eddie played this character was brilliant. He becomes sadistic and obsessed with getting the win, brutalizing Rey in the process. Every time Rey tries to make a comeback, Eddie quickly shuts it down. While Eddie has control of the match for a long period of this time, it never feels slow. The pace remains good throughout and it is a good mix of attempted comebacks and domination from Eddie.

Rey manages to fluke the win with a quick 619 and his winning streak against Eddie continues.

One of the best TV matches there is and a perfect way to continue this great feud. My favourite match between these two; and they've had some great ones.

*Rating: ****1/2*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

This weeks RAW:

Morrison/Del Rio: *** - Really great match. Both guys worked together well and looked great. The Asai moonsault into the throw into the barricade spot was fun. Best one on one match Morrison has had since his match with Miz at the start of the year...then again he hasn't had much opportunity to create many more. Del Rio is being booked as a strong champion and is getting better and better which is nice to see.

Cena/Punk: ***1/4 - Another fantastic TV match. I think they're incapeable of producing a bad match tbh. Very nice back and forth, the interference was well placed, the crowd was into it and the action exciting throughout. 

Good week for ring work on RAW this week. More of the same please.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ethan619 said:


> *Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown, 23/6/2005)*
> 
> Wow, this match was even better than I remembered!
> 
> ...



!!!!!!

That's my favourite match ever, I watch it like once every couple of weeks and I have too much of it memorized. Eddie's entrance is like the best ever and his facial expressions before the eventual cheapshot are completely stupendous. I really wish they'd put the GAB match on a DVD already. Eddie cuts out the nice guy act altogether and has completely hit his descent into being the biggest scumbag prick that has ever taken a breath. I think the whole thing with Dominic was fine until they went into "No he's MY son" territory.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

GAB match is a definite FAP match for me. I wish I was a wrestling match so I could marry and fuck it for the rest of my days.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

^ that's not at all creepy.



(But that match is awesome so you're excused..plus you make good comps for an affordable price  )


Is the GAB match the one where Eddie does a stupendous selling of being crotched on the top rope, like fiddling in his tights to check he hasn't lost a testicle?


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

Is there going to be anymore, WCW DVD's coming out?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> Is the GAB match the one where Eddie does a stupendous selling of being crotched on the top rope, like fiddling in his tights to check he hasn't lost a testicle?


OMG I thought I was only one who actually remembered that spot. He's moving around his hips trickling his tights with his hands to loosen the spandex from being wedged in the middle of his scrotum and I've *never* seen that done before.

I'm a little disappointed in myself for ever loving the visual of a man gettng his clothing from his own sack but fuck it I've been a really good mood the past few days.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah its little stuff like that which I adore in wrestling, just something so minor and insignificant but the fact the worker will go out of his way to sell it makes me respect him that much more. Felt the same with the Mantell/Cobra teased dissension spot in the Memphis tag before they charge the heels. Can't ever recall that spot being done before but the fact they went out of their way to play off of their history is something I can't help but love/respect.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Alex Riley™ said:


> Is there going to be anymore, WCW DVD's coming out?


I think with the good sales for the LOLBest of Nitro DVD they probably will bring out more. Maybe more volumes of the "best" of Nitro. Maybe this time they can do an ACTUAL Best of Nitro though. Which is half impossible because Benoit didn't exist.

And you think its creepy what I said about the GAB FAP match and you guys are talking about Eddie checking his balls? Shame you you SG and Y93 .


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Cal would you have offered to adjust Eddie's 'trouser problem' for him if it meant you could tell everyone you touched Eddie Guerrero :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> OMG I thought I was only one who actually remembered that spot. He's moving around his hips trickling his tights with his hands to loosen the spandex from being wedged in the middle of his scrotum and I've *never* seen that done before.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed in myself for ever loving the visual of a man gettng his clothing from his own sack but fuck it I've been a really good mood the past few days.


So you might say you've been feeling rather gay the past few days, and now you're talking about enjoying another man feeling at his nuts? :side:


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

@SC Idk I think Chavo's been down there while Eddie was asleep 8*D

@BkB.......shut up. ***......***. </3 thoguhts on nASH's return Bulky?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah1993 said:


> @SC Idk I think Chavo's been down there while Eddie was asleep 8*D


It was the closest to greatness he's ever been. 8*D


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

KingCal said:


> It was the closest to greatness he's ever been. 8*D


The GAB match vs. Rey is awesome and better than Angle/Lesnar at SummerSlam and you know it. It's better than Michaels/Taker WM26 as well.

*logs in to see if he's banned from "there"* 
:side:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Take that back before I stab you. Don't forget I also have your address... .

Think I need to get back to my Raw 2006 project. Its fucking HILARIOUS watching Chavo try to make something of his career in honour of Eddie after Rey wins the World Title... then he fucks it all up and starts crying :lmao.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

poor nash. his years of wrestling a crazy, innovative highflying style have caught up with him


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

No1993, well I haven't seen Angle vs Lesnar in forever but I recall I immensly enjoyed it which is saying something. Taker vs HBK is great dammit...well the selling and callback spots. Crowd sucked donkey dick compared to 25.

Chavo Guerrero: so bad the Latino viewers celebrated the Kerwin White Jr gimmick as no-one would think of him as a Latino anymore :side:


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Did anyone else see the DVD advertised on RAW? The OMG moments one? 

I want it quite badly. And it's got a great cover too


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> @SC Idk I think Chavo's been down there while Eddie was asleep 8*D
> 
> @BkB.......shut up. ***......***. </3 thoguhts on nASH's return Bulky?


Would rather see him on commentary in place of either Cole on SD or Lawler on RAW. His involvement with Punk sets up a whole Punk/Tripper thing and basically completes Punk's face turn well, but their match will no doubt be crap. I don't mind if that's all he does in terms of actual wrestling for a bit and takes up a talking role instead though. I do find the guy very entertaining, but he's obviously not someone who should be wrestling much.



redeadening said:


> poor nash. his years of wrestling a crazy, innovative highflying style have caught up with him


No one else could quite pull off the NASH SPLASH (aka the standing 720 splash ... without jumping. Aw yeah).



Segunda Caida said:


> No1993, well I haven't seen Angle vs Lesnar in forever but I recall I immensly enjoyed it which is saying something. Taker vs HBK is great dammit...well the selling and callback spots. Crowd sucked donkey dick compared to 25.
> 
> Chavo Guerrero: so bad the Latino viewers celebrated the Kerwin White Jr gimmick as no-one would think of him as a Latino anymore :side:


Well the Kerwin White gimmick was amazingly hilarious.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

come on nash. one more 450 splash for old times sake!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Nash Vs Justin Gabriel for the rights to the move? Or maybe a tag team; Masters of the 450 Splash?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

If it ain't white it ain't right.

(No offence Redeadening).




KingCal said:


> Nash Vs Justin Gabriel for the rights to the move? Or maybe a tag team;* Masters* of the 450 Splash?




Still not gotten over the release, I spit on you Johnny Ace.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

Ethan619 said:


> *Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown, 23/6/2005)*
> 
> Wow, this match was even better than I remembered!
> 
> ...


If that is the same match that I'm thinking of then it is fucking AMAZING!

Is it the one where Eddie pushes Rey off the turnbuckle after faking a clean break and then procedes to destroy him for the rest of the match? Because that is possibly my favourite tv match ever.

It always makes me chuckle during Rey's entrance when Cole says something along the lines of "Rey told me I'm not going in looking for the win, I'm looking for redemption" and I just think. You're about to get fucked up mate.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Orton's new DVD leaked online and it was actually amazing. Some great insight on him and his past and weirdly enough made me like him a tiny little bit. Has anyone else seen it yet?


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah that's the one, definitely a must see match.

Just finished the Rey Mysterio: Biggest Little Man set, will give some more detailed thoughts later but one of the best WWE DVD releases that there is!


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Two good matches on RAW this week, both Del Rio/Morrison and Cena/Punk were at least *** imo, tag match wasn't bad either.

The top 50 'incidents' DVD also looks good.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I know I am late but the match listing for the Ladder DVD is decent. I would prefer the Jeff Hardy/RVD match from SummerSlam 2001 over the Raw match and the MITB choices are strange as well because Smackdown's from MITB 2010 was better and 24 was better than 25 but whatever. Still good enough for me to get it though.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Which series would you guys say is better this year - Cena/Punk or Orton/Christian?

*John Cena vs. CM Punk

*Raw 1/17
Raw 2/7
Raw 2/14
Raw 6/13
Money In The Bank
SummerSlam
Raw 8/22


*Randy Orton vs. Christian* 

Smackdown! 5/6
Over The Limit
Capital Punishment
Money In The Bank
SummerSlam


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Punk vs Cena MITB & Summerslam is just ever so slightly ahead of Christian vs Orton MITB. Not seen their Summerslam yet but I really enjoyed Punk vs Cena at the start of the year on Raw, I remember liking Christian vs Orton I on Smackdown but thought OTL was their absolute best given how they played off the finish to the Smackdown match as well as the counters and near fall teases.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd probably give the edge to Orton/Christian actually based on their matches compared to the Punk/Cena matches. Orton/Christian from Summerslam is my favourite of the lot. The best Orton/Christian match is just ahead of the best Punk/Cena match but then the 2nd best Punk/Cena match is probably ever so slightly ahead of the 2nd best Orton/Christian match so it's a really tough call. Punk/Cena have only had 2 PPVs match as well compared to Orton/Christian having 4 which gives Punk/Cena less to work with I guess and there pre feud TV matches were all really good TV matches. 

Wasn't crazy about their match yesterday. They threw their finishers out there and random points and I really wasn't buying them as finishers at the stage in the match and after each of them has kicked out of both moves so often during their matches. Plus there was the obvious finish coming and the match wasn't as focused as their other 2 were and it suffered greatly because of that imo. There's been at least 20 better TV matches than it this year. Cena/Miz was a much better executed version of the same match I thought.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd love to party with Jerry Lawler, we'd drink some moonshine and mate with a barely legal local girl.

*Jerry Lawler vs Rick Martell, Memphis 12/10/1985*

Really great match here which tied in to one of the most consistent running angles in Memphis, that being Lawler's quest to win a major world title. Lawler starts the match like a house on fire with multiple pin attempts and Martell despite being a face shows more of a heel persona right from the go by beating the mat after each pin and Lance Russell on commentary points out Martell may just be annoyed that a scrub like Lawler is toying with him like this. Obviously when you're a touring world champ facing Jerry Lawler in Memphis you can expect to be a de facto heel but I dug how Martell slowly grew into a more vicious heel we weren't conditioned to expect from his character, him using a closed fist punch to stop Lawler escaping from a leg submission was sold tremendously by Russell as something unheard of when describing Martell.

They do a spot I always love with a touring champ vs local where Lawler bests Martell in the punch exchanges and dumps him on his ass. When you tie in this brief exchange as well as Lawler dominating the rest of the opening minutes it really gets the crowd hot seeing the champ on the backfoot in each exchange, Flair was a big fan of that spot and Martell sold the frustration of losing out on the exchange yet again tremendously. He then gets annoyed with the 'Go Jerry Go' chants and I'm really digging his character work: he's playing a very Cena esque role from ONS 2006 and it translates well into his control segment.

He hacks the leg of Lawler and goes to town on it with nice kicks, stomps, leg locks and figure fours and really cranks in a lot of the holds. Its not as engaging as someone like Flair doing it but you can see he's trying to get as strong a reaction as he can and its not just being done to kill some time. Lawler sells the workover extremely well: punching the mat to get the crowd further behind him, trying to reach his leg to check there's still some feeling left in his muscle tissue etc. And then when he manages to make a brief comeback he's hopping on one leg and doing his best to work with an obvious limitation and I dug how Martell immediately seized brief control again because Lawler was handicapped to the point where he couldn't do much at all.

Lawler finally pulls down the straps and makes his massive comeback and whilst he certainly sells the leg less than before (which did disappoint me because Lawler is about as consistent a seller as I can recall) I do think some people may have oversold how much he ignored it. I mean most of his punches were in the corner where he moved very little and he still used the rope at times to hold his balance before walking around the ring to follow Martell, and before the first fistdrop you see him tweaking and feeling his knee. I'd love to make some Lawler bias and say because it was part of the Lawler World Title quest they were going for some angle where he fights through the pain to win, sadly though the match doesn't last long between his comeback and the finish. I really think that had it gone 10 minutes longer we may have seen Lawler sell the leg more and work a nice story of him trying to overcome the injury. Perhaps because of the finish they just decided to get as much offence in as they could before the match ended, but I definitely felt the lack of time between Lawler's comeback and the finish was a more obvious detraction from the potential of this match than some apparent lack of selling by Lawler.

Shenanigans in Lawler title matches are to be expected and tbf as dusty finishes go I enjoyed this one. Martell goes for the figure four again and gets kicked off by Lawler who loses his boot in the process whilst the ref is down, Martell still pissed from Jerry's refusal to quit uses the boot against Lawler but can't get a pin because the ref is down. As he comes round Lawler gives Martell a boot shot in return and the ref calls for the bell and DQ's Lawler. I thought it brought about the story of Martell becoming a more sneaky and apparent heel tremendously and worked as continuing the arc of Lawler still being eluded from World Title Glory.

Plenty of good shit here and with a longer period between Lawler's comeback and the finish I think the match would have benefitted tremendously, Lawler still sold the leg for me well enough to show he wasn't very mobile but I do think 5-10 more minutes could have seen him sell the leg more and work a better story of Martell's leg workover being too much for him and ensuring he would lose a Title match again. As it was despite there being some great Lawler selling and Martell workover as well as a nice pace and structure, the leg workover never really benefitted from a more drawn out finishing stretch which sadly lessened its impact.

****1/2*


----------



## sportzinn (Aug 23, 2011)

from where should i purchase official DVD quality highlights of WWE Summerslam 2011?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

It's time It's time, It's Lawler time:~

*Jerry Lawler vs Koko Ware, Memphis Studio, 08/12/1979*

Freaking awesome and a candidate for best sub 10 minute match ever. Last match I watched of Lawler was let down by his comeback being too short and some selling issues but this is HEEL LAWLER and there ain't nothing wrong when Lawler heels it up in a wrestling ring. He's sporting some fancy white jacket and I legit thought he was a KKK member, which given the pigmentation of young Koko was an awkward moment. What's amazing is you see just how beloved Lawler was as a face, and then compare his heel run and just how utterly despicable he was. This studio crowd wants his crown stuck up his fat arse and some black kid is sporting a gorgeous afro and stache: I mean that kid was probably getting laid the second he grew both.

Anyways Lawler looks like 'The Man' early on with a couple of takedowns with Jimmy Hart jumping up at ringside before Koko catches Lawler with a taste of his own medicine and almost immediately Lawler is up complaining of a hair pull and I'm in love with the match already. Lawler whiffs on a diving fist drop and his exaggerated sell of the hand is magnificent. They then work a nice spot where Koko slowly reversed a headlock with his strength into a headscissor choke before dragging Lawler face first across the mat who's legs are kicking with desperation to escape. Lawler busts out a nice escape before whiffing on an elbow drop and he is pissed and starts kicking the ropes and pulls down the strap to FIGHT. He thinks better of it though and confides in Hart for some advice before working another headlock. Immediately he points to his hair to signal the ref to break the hold and when the ref's back is turned Lawler yanks the hair to regain control. The ref asks him what happened and Lawler's reaction to the suggestion he could have cheated is glorious: he shakes his head like he's a friggin boy scout and above cowardly shit like that.

They work this spot a few more time with Koko trying to garner crowd support to alert the ref, all the while Lawler is freaking POSING when he catches the camera is focusing in on his good side. SOMEONE FUCKING KILL THIS MAN!!! There's also this lovely spot where Lawler manouevres himself away from the ref's eyesight and tries to separate the fingers of Koko whilst having an armbar locked in. Eventually Lawler's arrogance gets the better of him and after taunting Koko not to exchange fists he clocks a beauty of a punch from Koko and sells it like a King (no pun intended) by stumbling around and having this priceless facial expression of stunned disbelief. Koko then unloads in the corner with terrific punches and some spears in the corner and Lawler sells one like his eyes are about to pop out of his head...it has to be seen to be believed.

Koko's inexperience gets the better of him though and he misses another spear attempt and eats the post. Lawler hits a nice delayed suplex before hitting arguably his most devasting 2nd rope fistdrop I've ever seen. Seriously nothing looked 'hokey' about this one, looks like poor Koko won't be eating for a week with the force of the punch he takes.

Terrific heel schtick performance from the King here, just making every hold entertaining and engaging along with some classic heel bumping and selling. His crowd control and taunting is some of the best ever and the crowd dieing when the 3 count is made is a nice reaction for this prick not getting his arse handed to him. Oh yeah and it only goes 9 minutes.

****1/2*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't know if this is allowed, but wheres the best place to download the latest WWE/wrestling dvds?


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

For The Win said:


> I don't know if this is allowed, but wheres the best place to download the latest WWE/wrestling dvds?


The Media section?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

So all the new ones are uploaded on here? Ah, I didn't know that cheers. Anyone got an estimate when that OMG Top 50 Incidents one will be available?


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

For The Win said:


> So all the new ones are uploaded on here? Ah, I didn't know that cheers. Anyone got an estimate when that OMG Top 50 Incidents one will be available?


I'd give it a few weeks. You can always look for torrents of it while you are waiting.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Awesome, thanks mate


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You could check *Seabs* megaposts too, he posts a lot of stuff.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Will do


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I caught the Miz\Rtruth promo when I get back home last night and I think it could hold its own with any promo this year. Miz and Rtruth have been two of the best mic workers in the WWE as of late and putting these two together was unsurprisingly fantastic. I thought Rtruth stole the show with his interactions with the crowd and the rapping at the end. Everything Rtruth was saying was with great passion and energy and people need too start giving him a lot more credit than he actually gets on here. He's been making the most out of every opportunity he gets since his heel turn despite not being in ANY significant feuds. He feuded with Cena for one PPV and than basically had a joke of a rivalry with Morrison in which both jobbed to each other on Raw on seperate occassions. I guess WWE could of done that all on purpose considering he's currently in a storyline involving lack of opportuities.

Moving on too Rtruth's partner who also did a fantastic job is The Miz. Although I think Rtruth slightly outshined Miz in this promo, Canada disagrees. They were giving Miz serious heat even after bringing up the lamest subject in the promo SUBWAY and there was quite a few hatred signs for Miz in the audience which was quite surprising considering I thought Miz was starting too become liked more and more. Miz also had fantastic energy in this promo as he always does and is starting too run away with "Best mic worker" award in the company IMO. Miz still needs improvement in his in ring workrate but there's not any other quality that he doesn't have that Vince would want. Other than John Cena, There's not a better guy in the company too speak out in the public and be the face of the company than The Miz.

Having said all that, Miz and Rtruth are work both guys who have never been known for putting on great matches. Both need improvement in there in ring work abilitys so this is why I think they shouldn't just be a tag team because that's not neccasarilly feeding into there strengths and I feel like they both have been there, done that. What they should do with them is add another guy or two to the "Conspiracy" trend they got going on and start a faction. Christian was absent on Smackdown last week and isn't going too be feuding with Orton no longer so perhaps he's the next guy too be in this faction but I'm not quite sure it's neccarsary too put somebody of his stature in this group because the other two guys don't even have too be over since with Truth and Miz running the promos they are going too make for the most entertaining segements every week just by themselves. Two of the top 5 mic workers in the company right now and I'm really looking foward to seeing what they do with this.

Overall was the best Raw I've seen in a while combined with almost everything you can ask for as a fan. A lot has been happning lately with this Nash\Punk\HHH storyling going on and I really have a feeling that this is going too blow up and lead too something huge eventually. I thought it was going too be a faction with Cena\HHH\Stephanie\John Laurinaties\Nash having Cena turn heel for his feud with the Rock eventually at Wrestlemania and than turning into a cowardly\pussy type character and forming an alliance with the Mcmahons very very similar too what happened with Austin in 2001. Do I see it all panning out that way considering there already might be a faction involving Truth\Miz? Not quite sure but I'm definitely intrigued.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

cant wait for the Orton DVD.. Just got the OMG dvd and it is very good


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Is the best of Nitro worth watching, its streaming on Netflix now?


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Rey Mysterio: Biggest Little Man Review​*
*Disc 1*

Rey Mysterio/Latin Lover/Heavy Metal vs. Madonna’s Boyfriend/Fuerza Guerrera/Psicosis (AAA/WCW When World's Collide 1994)
***3/4

Rey Mysterio vs. Psicosis (ECW, 26/9/1995)
***1/4

Rey Mysterio vs. Juventud Guerrera (ECW, 6/2/1996)
**3/4

Rey Mysterio vs. Dean Malenko (WCW Great American Bash 1996)
****

Rey Mysterio vs. Dean Malenko (WCW Nitro, 8/7/1996)
***1/4

Rey Mysterio vs. Ultimate Dragon (WCW Hog Wild 1996)
***1/4

Rey Mysterio vs. Super Calo (WCW Fall Brawl 1996)
***1/2

Rey Mysterio vs. Dean Malenko (WCW Halloween Havoc)
****

Rey Mysterio vs. Justin ‘Thunder’ Liger (WCW Starrcade 1996)
***1/2

Rey Mysterio vs. Ultimo Dragon (WCW Spring Stampede 1997)
***3/4

*Disc 1 Thoughts:* 
Great disc to start the DVD with 9 out of the 10 matches being *** or above and 2 of those hitting the **** mark. The 2 matches against Dean Malenko are the must see matches but everything else is still worth a watch.


*Disc 2*

Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero (WCW Halloween Havoc 1997)
****1/4

Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero (WCW World War 3 1997)
***3/4

Rey Mysterio vs. Juventud Guerrera (WCW Thunder, 15/1/1998)
***3/4

Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (WCW Souled Out 1998)
***1/4

Rey Mysterio vs. Psicosis (WCW Road Wild 1998)
***

Rey Mysterio vs. Blitzkrieg (WCW Nitro, 9/2/1999)
***1/2

Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero (Smackdown, 25/7/2002)
***1/4

Rey Mysterio vs. Kurt Angle (Summerslam 2002)
****

Rey Mysterio vs. Matt Hardy (Smackdown, 5/7/2003)
***3/4

Rey Mysterio vs. Tajiri (Smackdown, 1/1/2004)
***1/2

Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero (Great American Bash 2004)
****

*Disc 2 Thoughts:* 
Wow, even better than the first disc. All the matches were *** or above with 2 again reaching ****. The Eddie/Rey match at Halloween Havoc is amazing for the time it was given and the same can be said about Angle/Rey. I think this is just proof that Rey is one of the best workers when given a small amount of time. There's two good matches from Smackdown that aren't talked about often in Rey/Tajiri and Rey/Hardy.


*Disc 3*

Rey Mysterio/Eddie Guerrero vs. The Basham Brothers (No Way Out 2005)
***1/2

Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero (Judgment Day 2005)
****

Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown, 23/6/2005)
****1/2

Rey Mysterio vs. Shawn Michaels (RAW, 15/11/2005)
***

Rey Mysterio vs. Randy Orton vs. Kurt Angle (Wrestlemania 22)
***

Rey Mysterio vs. JBL (Judgment Day 2006)
**

Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero (Falls Count Anywhere) (No Mercy 2006)
***1/4

Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero (I Quit) (Smackdown, 20/10/2006)
***

*Disc 3 Thoughts:* 
Not as strong as the first two disc but features my favourite match from the set in the Smackdown match between Rey/Eddie.


*Overall DVD Thoughts:* 10/10. My new favourite WWE DVD release. There is so much quality on this set and quite simply, if you haven't got it, go out and buy it! It shows that Rey can put on good matches consistently and with nearly anyone.

​


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

I haven't bought a WWE dvd in such a long time but I am strongly considering getting that Rey Rey set. He gets so much unjustified hate it's beyond ricockulous.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

He gets a lot of hate but he is one of the most consistent workers in the WWE. Not sure whether there would be many other people who have had as many *** plus matches since his début.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Agreed about Rey hate being dumb. Guy's one of the 20 (at the very, vey worst) best wrestlers ever and some people cannot stand to watch him. if they can come up with a better reason than "too small and shouldn;t be near a world title" then okay, but, they usually can't. Rey literally does everything terrificly..terrifically. Idk.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn, if that review is accurate, I may just have to order that off of Silvervision.

Anybody picking up the new ladder match set? It looks simply phenomenal. Got one of my favourite ladder matches of all time in Christian/RVD from RAW in 2003.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

The thing about Rey people seem to dislike is his "underdog that always wins" gimmick. Firstly I disagree with this and secondly as long as he's consistently entertaining me in the ring I couldn't give a fuck.

It's not like he refuses to put people over and I'm sure if he didn't wanna lose to someone then he wouldn't have to for the most part.

Also it's obvious WWE want him as one of the top babyfaces and to be that he needs to be booked at LEAST somewhat strongly to come across as a threat. The most recent example I can think of is Rey/Cena for the WWE title which I'm sure came across as quite a big match. This wouldn't be the case if Rey was losing to every fucker on the roster week in week out.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Ethan619 said:


> Rey Mysterio vs. JBL (Judgment Day 2005)
> **


Wow, this rating really surprised me. I have this a lot higher, around ****1/4 or something. What didn't you like? It was 2006 btw.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

How come the silvervision match listings for Rey Mysterio-the biggest little man doesent include the Rey vs Eddie match from Smackdown 2005. 

Does that mean the U.K version doesent have that match on it?


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Rickeey said:


> Wow, this rating really surprised me. I have this a lot higher, around ****1/4 or something. What didn't you like? It was 2006 btw.


Typo there, thanks for pointing it out. 

Just couldn't get into the match at all. Rey had been booked poorly since becoming champ and I found this match really predictable and boring. There were spots like Rey struggling to make it to his feet at 9, yet JBL stood there and watched. This made no sense as if he was counted out then Rey would have remained champion.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> How come the silvervision match listings for -the biggest little man doesent include the Rey vs Eddie match from Smackdown 2005.
> 
> Does that mean the U.K version doesent have that match on it?


That had better be a mistake on their website. If they've cut out the best match on that set then I'm not gonna be a happy bunny.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Its a mistake lol.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

lol thank fuck for that. I ordered it and when it was pointed out that that match wasn't listed I was about to flip my shit.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Its a mistake lol.


Cheers King


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

Just got done watching Badd Blood 04 and enjoyed it for the most part.

I thoroughly enjoy that cell match every time I watch it. Because of the length I have to be in the right mood, but when I am I find it to be great. Most definitely one of their better matches and a fitting end to their feud.

The world title match is off the top of my head Kane's best singles match. Kane was being built as a beast at this time and going in to the match he holds a victory over the champ because he's simply too powerful for Benoit to lock the crossface in on. They use this in the match as Benoit tries and fails to lock in the crossface. He then resorts to attacking the legs so he can apply the sharpshooter, but he locks this in and again Kane escapes. They really play up to the fact that Benoit cannot make Kane submit. Benoit seems to realise this as he hits three germans on Kane. As he's climbing to the top though Kane sits up. Benoit being the machine that he is hits another three germans and the diving headbutt, but whats that? Kane sits up again! They then do the exact same spot from the match they had on Raw only this time Benoit kicks out of the chokeslam. I like that because it really puts over the importance of the title in that Benoit is willing to go that extra mile to keep it. Kane powers out of the crossface again at the end of the match only this time it's fully locked in thus making Kane look like even more of a beast. In the end Benoit wins with a kind of Oklahoma roll I beleive. Both men come out of this match looking very strong, Benoit for pinning Kane clean, and Kane for withstanding all of Benoit's signature moves and only being beaten by a quick pin.

The Intercontinental title match between Shelton and Orton deserves a mention for being very enjoyable aswell.

I'd say the PPV is worth getting just for these three matches.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've always wanted to see that Benoit/Kane match but Badd Blood 2003 leaves such a bad taste in my mouth i'm afraid to watch another Badd Blood event.

Well actually I just have had a chance but still I like the sound of my other reason better.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

You could just watch the Benoit vs Kane match and nothing else....(avoid HIAC if your life depends on it. Pretend its Davey vs Davey and it just NEVER ENDS).

Both Benoit vs Kane matches from 2004 are really great though and well worth a watch.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Definitely watch Kane/Benoit McQueen. Just avoid the rest, mainly the HIAC. Not as long as the WM 12 Iron Man but just as soul sucking lol.

Edit: :lmao seems SG is on the same page as me.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

lol seems like I'm the only one who enjoys that cell match. I know that it's a long match but honestly as long as I'm in the right mood I can enjoy it quite a bit. If anything I think the length adds to it. Sort of a war of attrition feel.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

That match to me is the definition of the 'Michaels and HHH and WWE tried to make it as the biggest and baddest feud of all time' argument people point to when not being fans of the HHH vs HBK feud. Could have cut half the match out and still gotten over the hate and contempt. Compare Sheik vs Slaughter going 19 mins and this going 40 mins, one was perfect and captured the aura of hate whilst the other meandered between plodding and dull work and the cliche finisher kicks out. HHH winning decisively though was a good way to end a feud IMO.



A-DoubleBaby! said:


> lol seems like I'm the only one who enjoys that cell match. I know that it's a long match but honestly as long as I'm in the right mood I can enjoy it quite a bit. If anything I think the length adds to it. Sort of a war of attrition feel.


Oh I've got no problem with watching matches that go 45 minutes plus, but to me in a massive blow off to a blood feud I'd take a hectic/chaotic 20 minute masterpiece like Lawler vs Dundee & Sheik vs Slaughter instead of a 40 minute plus match with a lot of stalling and dullness in the middle. If they'd cut it down by 15 minutes or so it could have been really special IMO because when HBK and HHH were on their game and not out for an 'epic' match, they produced some great work: Raw, December 2003 WHC Title match in San Antonio.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh vaugely remember watching the HiaC since I have the HiaC set and it reminded me of why I think WWE overrates the shit out of HHH, who is just a less pimpin' version of Harley Race with some Flair & Arn offense added in.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

Fair enough and I do see your point. I just don't think it's as bad as you're making it out to be. But hey, each to their own. I doubt either of us are going to change the others mind.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah the problem is you could tell they hoped it would the 2004 version of Andre vs Hogan or Rock vs Austin in getting monster buyrates and going down as one of the best feuds ever......and it just never came across that way. Their best match is a TV match on Raw which was never presented or worked like an 'EPIC' match and just flowed so well and was a terrific TV match. Summerslam 2002 is perhaps the most I've ever dropped my rating for a match alongside HBK vs Angle Mania 21. Think I had it ***** when I watched it in 2002 and 2007, and then in 2010 I finally plucked up the courage to watch it and just found it a plodding mess.

As for Race: love his match vs Lawler in '77. He was a good immitation of Flair with the dramatic bumping for Lawler's offence although I did find some of his over exaggerated bumping a bit poorly timed compared to Lawler who bumped more emphatically the longer the match went.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

HBK/HHH had a WAY better all out war type brawl match on Raw in 06 going into WM 22 (Vince wanted HHH to kill him basically lol).


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

I do agree to a point in that like I said I have to be in a certain mood to enjoy the match fully whereas with my absolute favourite matches I can pretty much watch them any time and regardless of what mood I'm in enjoy them. I will agree that they seemed to try and make that feud epic and it came across as forced.

I'll also throw in that I agree that the entire feud is generally overrated, but I guess the point I was trying to make is that just because something is overrated doesn't make it bad.

You may be right about the fact that if they cut the match down some it could've been a classic. I guess we'll never know.

It's kind of nice being able to discuss wrestling(you know...what I joined this forum for) without being trolled or having posts lost in a sea of fuckwits. I like this thread, I think ima stay lol


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

This thread is the best thread in the Section and arguably in the forum except for Sports/Entertainment. Aside from the odd mark of 1 wrestler who comes in here every so often and wets themselves when a match they love isn't rated well everyone else in here is sound and intelligent and can freely discuss a number of wrestlers spanning numerous promotions.

FWIW I understand why people love HBK vs HHH HIAC and Summerslam. A few years ago I did as well but I've really altered my tastes the past couple of years or so and things that bored me 2 years ago are now some of my favourites whilst matches I adored and would have said are GOAT material have dropped drastically. Happens to everyone.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

This thread is definitely the place to be lol. As far as wrestling discussions, I don't really post anywhere else on WF .

I used to really like the HHH/HBK cell btw, and would have agreed with you not that long about about it being great, and how the length added to it being an all out war and whatnot, but fuck, on a re-watch my opinions on so many things had changed and it was like I was viewing it with different eyes; eyes that could see sloppy brawling and dullness mixed with them trying their best to have an EPICZ encounter lol. I think taking a lot of time from it could have done wonders, but we will never know. Take around... 20 minutes from it and make it more like the Raw 06 match and I think we would have had something awesome. Just a fast paced bloody war, then move into a nice finishing stretch where they could have done a kickout or 2 before someone finally wins. And Benoit/Kane should have main evented dammit. It was the World Title Match. Could you imagine if it was Benoit and Kane having the HIAC match in the main event with HBK and HHH fighting for the World Title BEFORE it? Trips would never let that shit go down.

Edit: Duuuude, SG, man... are you like, reading my mind before I post, then typing it out quicker than me?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> This thread is the best thread in the Section and arguably in the forum except for Sports/Entertainment. Aside from the odd mark of 1 wrestler who comes in here every so often and wets themselves when a match they love isn't rated well everyone else in here is sound and intelligent and can freely discuss a number of wrestlers spanning numerous promotions.
> 
> FWIW I understand why people love HBK vs HHH HIAC and Summerslam. A few years ago I did as well but I've really altered my tastes the past couple of years or so and things that bored me 2 years ago are now some of my favourites whilst matches I adored and would have said are GOAT material have dropped drastically. Happens to everyone.


What do you find wrong with HHH V HBK summerslam. In my opinion its as a perfectly crafted match as a match can get.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Shawn no selled the crap out of everything for one.

Even the structure felt kinda off

Still love it though. Great Shawn Michaels showcase


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

While I'm here, might as well post what I wrote about HHH/HBK HIAC:



Spoiler: HHH/HBK HIAC BB 04



*Triple H Vs Shawn Michaels - HIAC Bad Blood 2004*

Well, I loved this the last time I watched it, time to see if it holds up.

Firstly, the feud going into this match was just... awful. It had been dragged out for 2 years, and just when we all thought it was over... nope, they would start it up again. I wouldn't mind them starting up the feud again and again if they actually did something GOOD. Half the time their matches were nothing more than just good, and the other half ended up being shit, boring or decent at best. It was pretty much 2 best friends in real life who had a lot of power over the show, constantly taking over Raw with their lame feud instead of letting someone else take that spot. Also, regardless of the fact this was a HIAC match, or 2 of the top stars at the time, it should NOT have main evented. Benoit/Kane was for the title, that should have main evented because this match just wasn't big enough. WWE tried their best to shove it down our throats as being "epic" but like Cena/Orton, Edge/Cena and HHH/Orton, it wasn't epic it was BORING.

But, my personal feelings on the feud aside, lets look at how the build up might actually HELP the match. Its 2 former friends (kayfabe former of course lol) who have been battling on and off again for the past 2 years. No title is on the line, and the match is inside the Hell in a Cell. Its the match to hopefully end the "war" between them. NOW its starting to feel big, its just unfortunate that everything that actually did to put the match over during the build up kinda takes away from that.

Dammit, the match has JUST started and already they are doing something I am not liking . These 2 men HATE each other, right? That's why they are having a HIAC match, right? So why the FUCK are they being so fucking SLOW with everything? If I was in a fight with someone I truly fucking hated, I wouldn't slowly punch the guy, I would do my best to make sure I hit the fucker as many times as I could in the face in the shortest time possible. The same thing happened in their SummerSlam 02 match which I ended up dropping over a full STAR~!. Not saying that I will drop my rating because of that ONE thing at the start of the match, but its certainly not doing the match any favours .

The match doesn't get any better for a while though, as I am forced to sit through incredibly shitty brawling from the two, before finally HHH goes after the back, and things pick up a little just because Shawn is pretty great at short term selling (his long term is a little iffy most of the time unfortunately) and HHH is pretty good at focusing in on a body part.

A throwback spot to the first HIAC (which honestly I'm doubting was intentional, but I don't care because it was awesome) has me marking out, with HHH throwing Shawn back first into the steel ring post, then turning around and doing the same into the cage, then repeating those 2 steps a couple of times. Reminds me of the first HIAC so that's always good, and its awesome back work too .

More back work by HHH followed by HBK comeback, followed by lame as hell brawling between the two. Its just getting boring for me now, and the sad thing is, I know how long is left still... and its a LONG time.

I think 15 minutes have passed since I wrote anything... and there is nothing to talk about other than they have continued doing the same old shit for 15 minutes, and HBK got busted open. My god I am BORED.

Oh look, a ladder is coming into play. Why? I don't know. Shawn looks like he is struggling to lift it up because of the beating he has taken... so why not just stick to the damn steel chair? He's already used it to bust HHH open as revenge for being busted open himself... the ladder seems to be there just for the hell of it, similar to how most of the weapons in the HHH/Jericho HIAC match was.

I guess though, unlike HHH/Jericho which wasn't a hate feud (it was a shit feud lol), bringing in multiple weapons in this match might show their hatred for each other and how they want to use everything possible to destroy each other. Even so, I think its retarded lol.

We then get possibly the slowest finisher-fest of all time, with HHH hitting the Pedigree and staying down longer than he did against Booker T, followed by Sweet Chin Music which took Shawn about a minute to crawl over.

At this point, both guys are bloodied and look exhausted due to the punishment they took, and you really do get the feeling there were in a war... except the first 25 minutes or so were slow, dull, and about as much of a war as TNA Vs WWE is right now. Its only when they finally get busted open and retardedly use weapons for the hell of it and slowly use their finishers that you get the feeling, but by then its kinda too late imo.

And speaking of things going slow... like the majority of their feud, it feels forced. They are forcing the fact that they are supposed to be completely out of it by now, even though some Iron Man matches have had more brutality and the guys in those still bust out some fast paced action right at the end. Here, they just look out of shape .

A third Pedigree is hit (and I only remember one other... fuck knows where #2 went... or maybe I missed #1 lol) and Shawn is pinned.

Yawn. Big fucking Yawn. I used to love this match? What the fuck was I on? Its dull, has shitty brawling, weapons for the sake of weapons, and the whole "war" crap is shoved down our throats thanks to the commentary and how HBK and HHH act in the ring.

Its not good. Not any more to me anyway. I think I would probably take HHH/Jericho over this now.

*Rating: ****



And not sure the reasons SG has for not liking HHH/HBK SS 02, but here's what I wrote about that match too:



Spoiler: HHH/HBK SS 02



Shawn Michaels Vs Triple H - SummerSlam 2002

I've been putting off watching this match ever since we started the poll, for the simple reason I knew I would hate it this time around. For the last 2 years, my taste in wrestling has changed so damn much, and hell, its probably changed every couple of months (not drastically, but you get what I mean). So given what I now like and don't like (for the most part, some matches still prove to be the exception lol) compared to when I last saw this match, I had a good idea of what I would think of it, and given how much I adored it back then, it saddened me a little to think that one of my all time favourite matches simply would not hold up.

But the million *insert your currency here* question is: Did I hate it this time around or not? The Answer... yes and no.

The first half of this match is awful. Truly fucking bad. IMO there are two ways you can look at this match going into it given the feud; one is that Shawn wants to destroy HHH for what he did to him, and the other is that Shawn simply wants to show the world, and prove to himself, that he can still go just as good as ever. Neither of those "explanations" are anywhere to be found in the first half of this match. Shawn attempts to show some hate at the start, going right to HHH while HHH does his best to stay away from Shawn as long as possible in order to find an opening and capitalise on it. Unfortunately Shawn's idea of "hate" in this match so far seems to be chasing HHH and very slowly throwing some lame looking punches, and then going for a superkick really early. The only redeeming part of this first half is Triple H targeting Shawn's back, but even that is taken away thanks to Earl fucking Hebnar. This match is non sanctioned, which is a fancy way of saying "anything goes". Earl constantly gets in HHH's face about some of the shit he is doing (sledgehammer, multiple steel chair shots etc), which on its own is ok because he is an old friend of Shawn and he doesn't want to see him get hurt more than he needs to. Unfortunately Earl keeps taking it way too far, and the WORST part of it all is that Triple H allows Earl to push him around and scream at him! This isn't anything new in a HHH match with Earl as referee, I'm sure everyone has seen it before, especially in 2000, but the difference between then and now is that back then HHH would get DQ'd and probably fined (kayfabe of course). This time however, the match is anything fucking goes, and HHH should be able to do what he damn well pleases. SO WHY THE FUCK DIDN'T HE DESTROY EARL?

Believe it or not, the match picks up at a point I thought I would fucking despise going into the match; when Shawn kips up. Despite all the back work and the punishment Shawn took, I loved it when he leaped up and went to town on the Game. Why? Maybe I just marked out, I dunno lol. Yeah, Shawn basically no sold all the back work, but now the match was finally what I believed it should have been from the start. Shawn was finally sick of all the shit HHH had been doing to him, and he got his second wind, and went to work on destroying HHH. The ladder comes out, a table comes out, and all of these weapons and the moves done with them are satisfying BOTH of the ways I felt the match should go. Putting HHH through a table and leaping off a ladder onto him HURT Triple H. Plus, it showed the world that Shawn is still capable of doing everything he was able to do back in the day.

The finish isn't something I am a fan of though. To this day I still wish it ended with Sweet Chin Music instead of a lame roll up.

Overall, I definitely think WAY less of this match than I did before, but its not quite as bad as I thought it was going to be, all thanks to that second half. It won't make my list though, and tbh its not even a favourite match of mine any more, but its far from horrible .

Rating: ***1/4


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

Seems as You all seem to know what you're talking about, I'm trying to broaden my horizons and was wondering if any of you could help me out. I'm looking for some matches to watch from the following wrestlers: 

Stan Hansen (only seen a handful of his stuff but thoroughly enjoyed it)
Vader (only seen his WWF stuff and the imfamous eye pop-out match)
Toshiaki Kawada (only seen one of his matches which was against Misawa and was awesome)
Jumbo Tsuruta (again only seen one of his matches and again it was with Misawa)


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Downloaded and watch DX: One Last Stand last night. Pretty shitty, think it's aimed at kids.

Gonna watch the 10th Anniversary Smackdown DVD next.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> What do you find wrong with HHH V HBK summerslam. In my opinion its as a perfectly crafted match as a match can get.


The fact the story is completely off. Is HBK trying to prove he can still hang with an in his prime HHH or is he out to kill the bastard?

HHH on offence seems to suggest they're working a story of HBK's back being too weak and not able to withstand someone like HHH. They're making him out to be the biggest underdog in the world and the crowd are dieing for him to relive his HBK mid 90s glory and prove talent is talent and he can still whip HHH's ass.

Then he makes his comeback and between no selling the back work which killed the story of HHH's control segment and match flow, they then move into freaking Ladders and table bumps. It was almost like the second half of the match was a blowoff match whilst the first half was worked like the first match in a long term feud. The progression from each sequence was poor and HBK's selling was really crap after all that backwork.

Plus I couldn't gauge the story, are we meant to be buying HBK as an underdog who's gotten into a fight he can't win or are we cheering for him to murder HHH? To me they should have had HBK win with a rollup which was a finish I loved in working with the earlier story of HBK trying to hang with HHH through intelligence to compensate for a broken body that wasn't up to the punishment he was taking. Its almost like 2 different matches though which killed the initial story and angle they were going for and the selling of HBK being non existant killed the match for me.




A-DoubleBaby! said:


> Seems as You all seem to know what you're talking about, I'm trying to broaden my horizons and was wondering if any of you could help me out. I'm looking for some matches to watch from the following wrestlers:
> 
> Stan Hansen (only seen a handful of his stuff but thoroughly enjoyed it)
> Vader (only seen his WWF stuff and the imfamous eye pop-out match)
> ...


All 4 are all time greats with Kawada and Hansen being the top 2, then Vader and finally Jumbo. Jumbo's run from 89-92 is fucking fantastic stuff including the 19/10/1990 and 20/4/91 6 man tags as well as the 2 Misawa singles matches, the 24/10/90 match with Kawada (or it may be 91) and the Kobashi/Misawa singles and tags.

Hansen vs Kawada 28/2/93 and vs Kobashi 16/4/93 and 29/7/93 are incredible with Hansen breaking Kobashi's cheekbone with a stiff as fuck boot to the face. Hansen & Gordy vs Terry & Dory Funk Jr 31/8/83 is terrific as well.

Vader vs Sting WCW series is insane, with their Superbrawl tag match being ridiculously awesome even for them. His match vs Hansen in NJPW is infamous for the eye popping incident and he has a great match with Flair in WCW and Dustin Rhodes in 92 and 94. He also had a stiff as fuck match vs Shamrock in WWF.

Kawada's matches vs Misawa, Kobashi, Jumbo and Taue are incredible. He has a great match vs Vader in AJPW in 2000 and 2 all time great tag matches:

Kawada & Taue vs Misawa and Kobashi, 12/3/93
Kawada & Taue vs Misawa and Kobashi, 6/9/95


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You haven't lived if you've only seen Vader in WWE.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

A-DoubleBaby! said:


> Seems as You all seem to know what you're talking about


We just know what we like and have really good discussions and reviews on matches, wrestlers and DVDs. The great thing about this thread is that we all don't have to agree with each other on everything and there won't be a flame war. Also, thank goodness we don't argue over 1/4 star rating differences anymore.

As for Vader matches, look for his series in WCW 1992 - 1994 with Sting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm hoping to go into the TNA section sometime next week and start The Great Kurt Angle Flame War (2011 edition) but I need Cavalry.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Clique said:


> We just know what we like and have really good discussions and reviews on matches, wrestlers and DVDs. The great thing about this thread is that we all don't have to agree with each other on everything and there won't be a flame war. *Also, thank goodness we don't argue over 1/4 star rating differences anymore.*
> 
> As for Vader matches, look for his series in WCW 1992 - 1994 with Sting.


In other words, thanks goodness A101 got banned .

Edit: McQueen, I'm already kinda known in the TNA section as an Angle Hater. I'm all for it!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I never had much of a problem with 101 other than having to scroll down the page the equivelent of 15 feet to get through his reviews.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Mcintyre vs Masters 13/5/11 (10 mins) > Angle vs Anderson, Angle vs Style 4/1/10, Angle vs Hardy No Surrender and HBK Mania 21.


Yeah that should just about do it :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TNA moron marks are so fun to piss off.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

We should create a group: "I got 99 problems but naming 99 wrestlers > Kurt Angle ain't one of them"

Could probably do with a catchier name though..


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kurt Angle has 99 problems but a BROKEN FREAKIN' NECK ain't one!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Segunda Caida said:


> The fact the story is completely off. Is HBK trying to prove he can still hang with an in his prime HHH or is he out to kill the bastard?
> 
> HHH on offence seems to suggest they're working a story of HBK's back being too weak and not able to withstand someone like HHH. They're making him out to be the biggest underdog in the world and the crowd are dieing for him to relive his HBK mid 90s glory and prove talent is talent and he can still whip HHH's ass.
> 
> ...


Michaels/Hunter from SummerSlam 2002 is one of my favorite matches ever; probably THE favorite match ever, so I'll make an exception.

Triple H said something to Shawn Michaels during the buildup: "Face facts, you can't wrestle anymore. You're done. It's over. HBK is DEAAAAAAAAAADDDD!"

That was the line that brought Shawn Michaels back to the dance, in terms of kayfabe. It's very important you understand the context of the feud. This wasn't supposed to be the first match of a very long feud when the match happened. Shawn Michaels was only returning for revenge against Triple H and his intention was to prove that he was STILL better than Triple H. After 4 years of absence, what does Shawn Michaels have? The whole focal point of the feud was, "Is Shawn Michaels sill the Show Stoppa?" Yes, it was revenge for Shawn Michaels and revenge in a sense that after 4 years, Triple H may be the Game, but he surely isn't Shawn Michaels.

Shawn Michaels essentially didn't sell his back convincingly (after what Hunter had done to his back) and that's the only reason I don't have the match at a full five. However, if we change the POV and look at it from the POV of the feud, Shawn Michaels proved to the world--on that night--that he was still the Show Stopper; still the main event; still the Icon; STILL THAT DAMN GOOD! Remember what Hunter had said? Something like, "Now, I am the Show Stopper; now, I am the Icon..." The whole match and the whole saga of SummerSlam 2002 was for Shawn Michaels to come back against his former best friend and enlighten him about the small fact that as great as Triple H is/has become; he's still not there with the Heartbreak Kid.

That is where the whole logic of the back work takes a 180 flip and enforces the new phenomena that Shawn Michaels' back isn't as vulnerable as initially thought and through the course of the match, Shawn Michaels reached a level that he hadn't reached for so many long years. SummerSlam 2002 is the Shawn Michaels tribute match because Shawn Michaels went out there and put on a show against Triple H and the show reminded people of how awesome Shawn Michaels is in the ring and the heart Shawn Michaels possesses because the heart is what lead the Rocker to WrestleMania X and that guy with the Ladder, eventually, to WrestleMania XII.

Context is the key. Most of the time.

The roll-up victory made sense because let's not forget that we have Triple H in there. You can't expect any other victory against Triple H in a match that was based on superiority complex. After the match, Hunter destroyed Shawn Michaels in the worst possible manner with the hammer. All the work Hunter had done before on Shawn's back--before Shawn mounted the amazing comeback--wasn't enough by Hunter's own admittance because Hunter had underestimated the Show Stopper. Since 1995 we've heard about Shawn Michaels' "heart," and no match demonstrates his heart's density than the one against Hunter at SummerSlam 2002.

The match was a one-off match. Later on, they went on to feud for the next 2 or so years and not one match lived up to SummerSlam 2002 because this match was a spectacle and how can you live up to this! It's like Michael Jackson and his first album Thriller! The only way is downwards. Looking at Shawn Michaels pre-injury, the injury, and his return at SummerSlam 2002; looking at the context of DX, Hunter's hatred for Shawn Michaels; and Shawn Michaels' own willingness to show it to Triple H and everybody that he is the MAN, this match is probably the most beautifully executed matches of all time.

Unfortunately, that might also be the reason why their other matches didn't quite live up to this one. It just happened at SummerSlam 2002 and brilliance just happens. On other occasions, they forced their matches to end as epics, and that's what force does; it ruins. On one exception, the Raw match was so beautiful because it was different and complete contrast to their feud. SummerSlam 2002 started something. Armageddon 2002 ended it. Raw 29/12/03 started something again. Badd Blood 2004 ended it. In the case of their feud, the starter has always been better than the desert.

I agree with many people on the Cell match. I don't find it absurd but it is excessively too long and too slow for my liking.

For SummerSlam 2002, I've heard it many times that the match doesn't have the "logic," and I think you just need to look at it from a logical framework. It's one of the finest matches as far as storytelling goes; understand the story first. I have no problem if one rates it at negative 5-stars, but to say the match doesn't make sense--doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

D-Generation X vs Legacy; Hell in a cell @ Hell in a cell - ****


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> Mcintyre vs Masters 13/5/11 (10 mins) > Angle vs Anderson, Angle vs Style 4/1/10, Angle vs Hardy No Surrender and HBK Mania 21.
> 
> 
> Yeah that should just about do it :side:


The HBK and Anderson matches were both fantastic though. No Superstars match has ever been more than simply good.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Great write up, but I just find the jump from 'Shawn trying to prove to himself that he's still the man' to an all out bloody brawl featuring ladders and tables was just poorly done. I loved the rollup finish as completing the initial story of HBK being outmatched agains the physique and athleticism of HHH but still having experience and some of his old HBK magic to pick up the win. Plus it made the post match finish all the more better.

I just find the match breaks off into two different parallels. HBK goes from biggest underdog you're dieing to see rise up and prove himself as the better man to deranged madman trying to beat the piss out of HHH and I just can't get past the selling being blown off. I always adore matches which flow from sequence to sequence and HBK blowing off the selling just made everything before that largely redundant as it didn't leave the viewer with the impression he was fighting against much odds. If they'd worked a straight one on one match without the ladders and tables and had HBK sell the back terrificly during his comeback before finding a quick bit of magic and winning the match I wouldn't have objected: same as if they'd done a straight up brawl instead and just had the feud be about hate instead of proving HBK was still the man.

I mean when I watched it its clear HHH needs to prove to the world that he's above HBK (and as a heel he'll ignore HBK's limitations and ring rust and say that's proof he was always better) and him controlling the large bulk of the opening was the right way in starting the match. If they'd played up HHH being unable to beat HBK thus getting over the heart of HBK, which could have led to Shawn blading if they wanted to make him even more of an underdog then again I would have dug the match and it could have explained why Shawn would go from wrestling a normal match with the intention of proving he still had it to getting more pissed off but with what they actually did it just came across as HBK deciding he had enough of wanting to prove he could still go (which was the entire point of the match) and just deciding they'd brawl and do some insane spots/hardcore action. If they'd worked the first half of the match only and stretched it out I'd probably have still loved it because the first half didn't drop at all for me, its the second half of the match that I just can't love as much as I did when I was 12 watching it live. The second half of the match could have made for an insane blowoff to the feud, perhaps they could have had HHH still do the post match assault and then have Shawn stay away until Surivor Series before doing the massive gimmick match.

It just came across to me as them getting stuck between wanting to do the 'Shawn's a broken man and needs to prove to himself he can still hang with the best' story and 'let's have an insane brawl to get over how much they hate each other'.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> The HBK and Anderson matches were both fantastic though. No Superstars match has ever been more than simply good.


Depends what you look for in a match. Masters vs Mcintyre had terrific selling and bumping throughout, great character action, close near falls which played off of past encounters and which didn't stray into overkill mode by being buily up to nicely and paced terrificly.

Angle vs HBK has a terrific crowd and a good opening story with HBK outwrestling the Angle but the control segment, lack of selling when they trade finishers and general overkill and breakdown of the inital story took me out of the match. I wouldn't complain if anyone had it close to the full 5 and was wrapped up in the crowd reaction and pace they moved at but its really a match that the old me adored and the new me really didn't care for. Its not like I have it terribly low either, I think on a rewatch it was like ***1/2 and with better selling and build to the finishers it could have been really special. Angle vs Anderson just pissed me off with the nonsensical spots and Angle in general tbh, couldn't care less for it.

Masters vs Mcintyre encapsulated everything I look for in a match bar a rabid crowd and despite being a more favourite match of mine I find it has less obvious faults with it as a stand alone match. Course I appreciate I'm likely in the very major minority there lol.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Whens that Orton DVD due out for release?

Also whats the best John Cena documentary DVD?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

For The Win said:


> Also whats the best John Cena documentary DVD?


This is an oxymoron. Cena has 3 DVD's out, 2 with documentaries and NONE about his career lol. One is his rap and the other is a bunch of outside shit he does for wrestling lol. And both are shit.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

I want to motherfucking kill Rob Naylor and Alan4L after that wretched "Dr Keith" podcast the did this week (I blame the student mobilization in Chile for giving me too much free time and downloading way too many podcasts). Could only listen to 20 minutes and had to shut it down when they started shitting on Ric fucking Flair for being repetitive...

I can't believe people still think that when the guy had different formulas for guys like Steamboat/Windham (non-stop action), Tsuruta (more technical), Funk (brawling), Luger and Vader (bumping like a madman).

The fuck is wrong with people


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

isn't Alan the guy who cums in his pants for every mind blowing and often utter stupid spot?

Flair being repetitive is a stupid argument when you compared the Steamboat matches to the HHH matches, or the HBK matches with the McDaniel match in Mid South etc etc. Sure the guy had a formula for a lot of his title defences but he did it because it consistently got his opponent over as a credible challenger to the belt and had crowds up and down the country losing their shit every time.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

KingCal said:


> This is an oxymoron. Cena has 3 DVD's out, 2 with documentaries and NONE about his career lol. One is his rap and the other is a bunch of outside shit he does for wrestling lol. And both are shit.


Fuck. Well they don't interest me, at all. :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Degeneration X vs Legacy Series*

*Shawn Michaels & Triple H vs Ted DiBiase Jr. & Cody Rhodes*

Legacy had been getting the best of Hunter thanks to the numbers game but Trips gave a quick call to Shawn Michaels who was a short order cook at the time (actually pretty funny segment). Even with Michaels back, Legacy get the best of DX again with a run in assault from behind. The match goes on and Michaels plays the face in peril at first, with Ted and Cody tagging in and out. Triple H eventually gets the hot tag but soon after Ted and Cody take over again. Triple H getting dominated in a tag match...don't see that everyday. Michaels comes back with the hot tag and the near falls begin. As Ted and Trips battle on the outside we nearly get a ten count in the ring until as both HBk and Cody get up, HBK hits the SCM for the victory. Thought this was a great tag match that really made Ted and Cody look like they can play with the big guys. - ****3/4*

*Triple H & Shawn Michaels vs Ted DiBiase Jr. & Cody Rhodes - Submissions Count Anywhere*

This match takes a totally different approach to the feud. Ted and Cody begin their idea to divide and conquer and work over Trips and HBK individually. This was the first of this match ever and it came off pretty well. They utilized the stipulation pretty well, going backstage and into the crowd. The double submission from HHH/HBK came off looking good and Ted got there just in time to break it. Triple H eventually gets knocked out backstage which makes it just HBK against Legacy. After some domination, Cody locks HBK in a Figure Four on the ring post while Ted puts him in the Million Dollar Dream as well. Triple H tries coming down to save HBK but to no avail as he taps before he can make it. Awesome match and the best of the series, imo. - *****1/4*
*
Triple H & Shawn Michaels vs Ted DiBiase Jr. & Cody Rhodes - Hell In A Cell*

Big brawl kicks off the match outside of the cell before Ted and Cody do their trickery again. They take out HHH on the stage and put HBK in the cell and lock it. The rest of the match goes on with Ted and Cody working over HBK with Michaels having a few spurts of offense. Triple H awakens and attempts to get into the cell but to no avail, leading him to run backstage for a ridiculously long amount of time. He comes back with bolt cutters or something and breaks the chain and this time he gets to HBK before the match ends. Trips tosses Ted out of the cell and locks it, turning the tables. HBK and Triple H make quick work of Cody in the ring and actually make it pretty violent with an elbow drop on Cody while his head is in a chair. After the match HBK hits Ted with a SCM too. Didn't think this match helped Legacy look very strong but still a good match neverthless. Worst of the series though, imo. - ****1/2*

Overall this feud should've put Legacy on a higher level but instead they chose not to do anything big with them. (N)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Posting this in here as well as the 92 WCW thread as I loved it so much. Also gives me a chance to mention the WCW 92 thread I've made in Other Wrestling as some posters in here that don't go into the OW section might enjoy it.*

*Arn Anderson vs Big Josh - 2/3 Falls - Saturday Night 02.05.1992*
_I really hate it sometimes when I see a match with two guys I love and then I hear great reviews of it and I set my expectations right up for it and I get a great match but not as great as I'd hyped it to be for myself so I end up leaving underwhelmed despite it being a great match. Well I love these 2 and I've heard nothing but truly great things from it. Difference is this time it not only lived up the hype for it but it even surpassed them and I could never have imagined it being this great. Utterly fantastic.

Gonna get my thoughts on Jason "ya see" Hervey out of the way first. Wasn't entirely sure if he was supposed to be a babyface color guy or if he was working it as an annoying little shit heel. In this match I'd sway towards the later but earlier on in the show he was pretty much full on babyface. Windham was this weeks interview and there was a guy in the crowd who kept shouting over the entire interview and you see Hervey getting really pissed off at the guy and it comes off super as a legit shoot when Jason starts yelling at this guy in the crowd who in the end turns out to be Dangerously in an awesome little segment. Then he was very anti DA and then suddenly during this match he was very pro DA. Anyway he talked a bit too much but he did the whole annoying little shit shtick really well and JR made it totally listenable with his comebacks to him and subtle put downs. There's a line when Ross goes to Jason "Does your cast find you annoying" and Jason replies with "no, what's that got to do with anything" and Ross goes "nothing probably, I was just curious" Jim Ross is one of my favourite people ever. I love the progression between these 2 during the match. At first he's willing to put up with him and engage in conversation with him and then as it goes on and Jason wont shut up and keeps piping on about the same shit, "look! another submission. I told ya" he just starts ignoring him and getting in some amazingly subtle put downs. Ross just gets more and more awesome(er) every time I hear him.

And another guy who I just love more and more with each viewing is THE GREAT, ARN ANDERSON. Every match he's in not only has awesome Arn shtick and consistently great wrestling but it's always super enjoyable to watch. The focus of the match is simple, Arn works over Josh's arm and Josh works over Arn's back. The limb work by both men in the first 2 falls is fucking terrific and just so easy to watch and get invested in. The match goes a long long time but not once did it feel like it was going too long, dragging or feel like it was going long for the sake of it. Arn starting off trying to work a slow pace so Josh cant build any momentum and get his power moves in sets the tone for a long match and of course the longer it goes the more it would seem to favour Arn. Arn and Josh winning their first falls after being worked over for most of the fall was another nice touch that I liked about this. Josh's control spell working over Arn's back is surprisingly really great and just as good as Arn's control segment, if not better.

Dangerously at ringside also offers a load of great shtick to the match. Getting up on the apron and just gauging at Josh's eyes while he has a submission on Arn and the ref has his back to them and then when he takes a cheap shot and scurries off and starts talking on his phone and then pulls this amazing smug, smirky grin into the camera. Arn rips Josh's lumberjack top off in the 2nd fall and shortly after you see Dangerously pick it up and start polishing his phone with it and then blows his nose with it before tossing it away.

Arn gets the first fall by holding onto the ropes whilst he has Josh rolled up and then the 2nd fall plays off that so well when Josh grabs the tights when he has Arn rolled up. Dangerously losing his rag at this was really great and what was even greater was Josh selling the arm when the ref tries to lift it after he wins the 2nd fall. There's a spot earlier on as well when Josh puts his arm on the rope while he has a submission and Dangerously starts absolutely flipping out this despicable act but the ref just ignores him because he's come to know that Paul E's just full of shit most of the time. There's loads of great spots around using the ropes to cheat. Arn pulls loads of them out and every time they actually look like they'd cause more pain to Josh and boost Arn's momentum which you don't always get from some guys when they put their feet on the ropes. Randy Anderson (the ref) aids these rope spots tremendously well too as he's always in a position where he can't see them and a lot of times you get refs clearly looking the guy on the ropes waiting for him to let go and prompt their cue to turn around and look confused. 3rd fall is definitely the weaker of the 3 but that'd be like calling one of the Flair/Steamboat 89 matches the "weakest".

This match totally rocked in every way possible. Awesome body work and equally great selling by both men. Loads of enjoyable side stuff too with the ropes, Dangerously at ringside and the amazing chemistry that JR and Hervey have. Right now I know probably 7 matches that I'll be having in my top 10 and currently this is in that top 10. There could be stuff I haven't seen before but that I end up considering top 10 material but I strongly imagine this'll still be in my top 10 come the end of the poll. If not then, extremely close to it. Legit, one of my favourite matches ever._

*****1/2*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Huge fan of that match and the fact you could be ranking it potentially top 10 is brilliant to see. 

This match, the Arn vs Dustin Worldwide 4/1/92 and the Eaton vs Steamboat match with the Madusa/DA angle will all be doing really high on my list.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> *Degeneration X vs Legacy Series*
> 
> *Shawn Michaels & Triple H vs Ted DiBiase Jr. & Cody Rhodes*
> 
> ...


Wish they did more big tag team series like this.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Agreed. I enjoyed the Jerishow/DX TLC match too. Feel like that was the last big tag match they did and it was almost 2 years ago.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DX/Legacy:
Summerslam- ***3/4-****
Breaking Point- ***3/4
HIAC- ***1/4

Didn't love their Cell match compared to the other two. The other two were excellent though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

HIAC 09 main event is a wonderful cure for insomnia.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> HIAC 09 main event is a wonderful cure for insomnia.


It can't be as bad as HIAC 10's main event. That shite is horrible.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Didn't even bother with last year's main event.

Anyways...

It’s official. WWE’s upcoming Stone Cold Steve Austin release will be a 4-Disc DVD set. There will also be a 3-Disc Blu-ray version available. 

The WWE Home Video schedule just updated to reflect these changes.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Is there a DVD about Evolution? The stable?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

No, and I'd be surprised if one is ever created since Benoit was a consistent opponent.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Is the match listing out for the Austin set yet?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Ah damn.

Any DVD's you'd recommend for me to download whilst I watch the SD 10th Anniversary DVD, which is epic btw


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I bet they'll make an Evolution DVD within the next 5 years.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

LAWLER........VS........FUNK........IN MEMPHIS.........IN 1981.........AND TERRY FUNK IS INSANE........AND THE CROWS IS HOT??????????????


























*Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk, NO DQ, Memphis 21/03/1981*

Due to the extreme nature and coarse language this review should not be viewed by anyone. MOTHERFUCKING hell what an insane match, jesus christ are the punches fucking brutal, Terry Funk is batshit insane to the point where you wonder if his moma's pussy was doing cocaine pre birth. No man should be this fucking insane. Lawler wears white and whilst he lost all right to wear white when he fucked some girl behind a dingy back alley joint aged 9 he lets you know to expect some serious blood will be spilled over the next 13 minutes. Well shit son its pissing Lawler vs Funk, you expecting Tamura vs Volk Han or some shit like that???????

Jimmy Hart is a delight at ringside ladies and gentleman. He's freaking leaping in the air like a bloody gymnast, scurrying under the fucking ring when Lawler comes within spitting and pissing distance of him and even swings a fucking cane to break up a pinfall. He's crazy and animated and he's still not even a blip on the radar of whatever you use to measure Funk's level of insanity in this match (Matt Hardy + Charlie Sheen + Kerry Katona + Andre the Giant after 100 pissing bottles of beer doesn't even measure up for christ sake). Within the first 30 seconds he's already being chased by Lawler, ends up hanging himself in the ropes, hits the floor and swings so hard he falls into the rope on the floor and is swinging at what can only be an imaginary midget only people as coked up and living life to the fullest like Terry Funk can see. He stumbles back in the ring and trips over the freaking rope and tumbles to the mat and hits the outside again. Funk is CRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZY.

Lawler then bloodies Funk and oh my goodness is the selling to die for. He's punching him square in the face and Funk is jerking his body like he's gone cold turkey after being taken off whatever pissing meds he OD'd on to get in a state of insanity he's in here. Lawler's punches and Funk's stooging and drunken selling is a recipe that could cure any problem watching wrestling gives you, its glorious 100mph car crash nonsense and we haven't even clocked in at 4 mins for fuck sake. Funk rocks Lawler with a sick headbutt before biting at Lawler's eye, cutting him open in the first place before unloading with a barrage of insane punches and one motherfucking rediculous double axe handle slam right on the exposed cut. Lance Russell is telling the people in the back to put down the moonshine and observe this crazy Texan having a breakdown before our very eyes and meanwhile Funk is biting and spitting Lawler's blood out his mouth while Jimmy Hart bounces like TNA's cheques to undercard talent.

BUT WAIT!!! Lawler starts to work into a comeback, he's been bumping and selling the beating like a King (PUN FUCKING INTENDED) and is doing his darndest to cause this already hot and molten crowd of hillbillies to riot like its Woodstock. He starts to shake off them cobwebs and OH MY GOD the reaction when he pulls down the straps isn't even describable as a pop, its bloody magnificent and Lawler punches Funk with disgusting haymakers and Terry's throwing a whiffed punch at every opportunity, before stumbling forwards then backwards and doing a 360 turn around right down to the mat. CRAZY. This crowd is dieing right now and there's an awesome visual of some skanky middle aged Woman telling Lawler his punches suck and imitating how to do a better punch (its Lawler ya dumb bitch have a bit of class). How do you stop a loony Texan who lost his marbles, found another pair and then robbed them from a young kid after beating the shit out of him and then throwing them away because your're Terry Funk and you have no marbels??? Land square on his head from 6 feet is the correct answer and fuck did it look brutal.

Somewhere later Jimmy Hart gets his weasely ass back in the ring and eats a stiff as hell punch from Lawler and Funk senses the opportunity and drives the angled steel chair into the leg Lawler broke 1 year ago. FUCKING CONTINUITY AND CALLBACK SPOTS FTMFW. He works over the leg like a loony man with some form of reason and Lawler sells his ass off and if he gives up now this crowd will probably invade that ring before I swear again. FUCK no need, Lawler punches Terry square in the cheek and Terry wanders back to his corner and just deadweights on the ropes, bloody hell is he amazing here. Seriously this is what you point to when people scoff at these two being talked about as legit Greatest Of All Time workers.

Lawler turns the tables and beats the shit out of Terry with the chair, whilst still hobbling in the process (BECAUSE HE'S JERRY LAWLER AND SELLING IS SERIOUS BUSINESS) and looks to break Funk's leg with the chair. He beats the piss out of the leg and finally strolls back to the ring cool as ice whilst sporting a disgusting cut and the ref counts to 10 and this one is OVER.

Beautiful way to set up a rematch, the stooging, bumping and selling from both men is incredible. The crowd is as hot as any in history, the pacing is immaculate and perfect and Funk's drunken selling off of Lawler's haymakers is my new favourite spot in wrestling folklore. AND IT WAS ONLY 13 MINUTES!!!!!

Don't believe me when I say Funk was crazy in this match? This next clip isn't even close to the sheer magnitude of CRAZY we saw just now:










*****3/4*


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I think WWE needs to come out with a NWO dvd before they even think of an Evolution dvd. They came out with an NWO dvd in 2002 but half assed it big time and totally didn't give it the appreciation it deserves. Now that there on good terms with Kevin Nash and Sean Waltman, They should get these two too help out with the dvd in selecting matches and also giving commentary. The only problem is Hulk Hogan is working for TNA and I'm not sure they could get him right now too work with them on the dvd. A three disc NWO dvd would be an excellent package if done correctly and hopefully one day it will happen. An Evolution dvd would be fun but I don't see them actually making a 3 disc out of it because as entertaining as it was there isn't that much too talk about it within the story. I guess they could say how it was formed with the young guys and what not and what it did to give all guys (including flair) boosted confidence but it wouldn't be half as interest as an NWO dvd.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Downloading the Monday Night Wars DVD and SummerSlam 2002, along with Survivor Series 2002.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

MNW sucks shit.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Does it? :sad:

This SD top 100 moments, 10th anniversary is awesome. Chyna looks quite hot at one stage, spoils it when she speaks though. Saying that, I'm pretty easy


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Memphis 03/21/1981: No DQ*
Terry Funk vs Jerry Lawler
_A great match from beginning to end. The crowd was hot (The woman freaking out over Lawler smashing up Funk's leg at the end is hilarious). This whole match resembled a drunken fight and Funk's theatrics further prove my point. I'm not a fan of old school brawls, but I loved this. _
*****1/2 - ****3/4*


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

how does one find this match, ive been meaning to watch some old Lawler


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

peep4life said:


> how does one find this match, ive been meaning to watch some old Lawler


Where do you think? Seab's megapost.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So... The Rise and Fall of WCW DVD: is it worth buying?


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Cactus said:


> Where do you think? Seab's megapost.


fuck, i'm an idiot, my bad. My girl went to Hawaii with her family so i got time to watch more wrestling then usual.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

The Monday Night Wars didn't exactly "suck shit". I mean it was no Rise and Fall but it had some interesting insight from Eric Bishoff. The fact that they didn't bring up Sting ONCE was a big disappointment but there was some interesting insights from a few different people and they went over a lot of the basic stuff. The dvd is like 5$ worth now a days in stores or less than that but I don't even know if it's worth that price considering the extras were absolutely awful. Eric Bishoff's insight alone was worth the watch but it's not going to tell you much more than you already know unless you are a casual fan.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It probably "sucked shit" because it isn't available in 4:3 aspect ratio or on Blu-Ray


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It's a hollow quickie piece. Read some Observers during the time, or if you're short on time, RD and Chico's book instead.

Rise & Fall of WCW is another hollow documentary, but must be purchased for its match quality alone.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I've downloaded it not bought it btw. Meh, I'll watch it later as I never watched WCW.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Just watched the new Orton DVD. Mad respect for the guy. He's really been through some deep shit through life, and it's awesome that he got through it. Could have been a bit longer because I thought that they covered the main topics too quick, and weren't that informative about it, but certainly a good watch!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Monday Night Wars DVD wasn't anything too special tbh. It was just stuff we already pretty much knew put onto the DVD. If Eric Bischoff had been on the Rise & Fall of WCW and had been able to say what he wanted and not what WWE wanted, the documentary for the DVD would have been epic. I agree with Sonic, though; the matches on the Rise & Fall of WCW are really good so that sort of makes up for the lackluster documentary plus, the DVD is only £9.99 on Silvervision so anyone who doesn't have it and would like to own it, get buying it now before they sell out again, I noticed Rise & Fall of WCW sold out the other day and it only came back into stock last night.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Cactus said:


> *Memphis 03/21/1981: No DQ*
> Terry Funk vs Jerry Lawler
> _A great match from beginning to end. The crowd was hot (The woman freaking out over Lawler smashing up Funk's leg at the end is hilarious). This whole match resembled a drunken fight and Funk's theatrics further prove my point. I'm not a fan of old school brawls, but I loved this. _
> *****1/2 - ****3/4*


Nice to see some more love for Lawler and Funk, I will convert half this section to the gospel of Jerry Lawler.

Check out the Empty Arena match with Funk sometime as well, many at DVDVR ranked that ahead of the NO DQ match, although be warned its more of an angle/segment as opposed to a full on match here.

Be really interested to hear your thoughts on the Mantell & Dundee series.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Memphis 04/06/1981: Empty Arena Match*
Terry Funk vs Jerry Lawler
_It's funny how when WWE try to do unique 'matches' like this then fuck it up royally (See Boiler Room Brawls and Halftime Heat for example). Even with a big budget, they couldn't put on something like this. Terry Funk is once again at his best, after watching these matches I think he's a serious contender for the GOAT. I legit felt bad for him at the end, and he's the bad guy! I'm not going 5 stars because it's not a match, it's more of an angle so it doesn't get a rating, but it's a damn fine piece of footage and if I was to rate it on entertainment value, it would be an easy 5 stars._
*NOT RATED*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Funk is a guy who I definitely need to see more of. Same with some of the Memphis guys. Last year I ended up watching some Arn matches before following that up with some Vader and I just loved them both afterwards. I'd imagine the same would come from watching Funk, Lawler and the rest. Especially if it is at a slower pace.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Speaking of slow paced, if anyone wants to watch a *s l o w* match check out Bret Hart vs. Undertaker at Royal Rumble 1996. I made the mistake of viewing this match late at night but on re-watch the next day I enjoyed it much more.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah Vader you can't go wrong with Lawler and Memphis in general, especially as I recall you saying you preferred a more physical/manly form of wrestling. Most of Lawler's offence is hellacious punches but he's so good at selling, bumping and pacing his spots that he's an all time great. I think you'd dig his matches vs Bill Dundee 6/6/83 and 30/12/85. Terrific heel vs face dynamic, awesome brawling and punches, 2 all time great crowds and some great character work from both men. Seabs's megapost has everything you could possibly want.


On topic of slow matches, Butch Reed vs Ric Flair 10/8/85 in Mid South would be my pick. Reed spends the first 28 minutes working variations of a killer headlock and Flair is sensational working in the hold and trying to counter for his life. I imagine anyone who finds Orton boring with his headlocks of doom would probably be an insomniac by the end of this one. Still a terrific match though, (duh its 1985 Flair vs in his prime Butch Reed).

Mid South & Memphis in general are 2 all time great promotions. Engaging feuds, molten crowds, great faces and heels, brutal and bloody brawls and terric promo men. Jimmy Hart is an underappreciated heel as well, his feud with Lawler in Memphis is all kinds of greatness.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Mid South 11/6/1985*
Ric Flair vs Ted DiBiase
_Entertaining TV match, although it's too short to consider it a classic. The match only lasted 8 minutes. DiBiase was cut up pretty bad by an interfering Dick Murdoch before the bell and the match had to be put on hold. The match had a cool finish and it could of gone either way. The aftermath features a sick brainbuster on the concrete. Sick._
****3/4*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd call that a classic, the length of it doesn't bother me at all and they manage to tell a story within those 8 or 9 minutes. Actually more than one given the whole Murdoch angle going pre & postmatch as well. Never really understood the "too short for a good rating" mindset.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

psx71 said:


> Just watched the new Orton DVD. Mad respect for the guy. He's really been through some deep shit through life, and it's awesome that he got through it. Could have been a bit longer because I thought that they covered the main topics too quick, and weren't that informative about it, but certainly a good watch!


I thought the Orton DVD hadn't been released yet?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Can someone throw me some ninja stars for MITB and Summerslam 2011?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MITB:

SD MITB: ****
Henry/Show: **
Divas: N/A
Raw MITB: ***1/2
Orton/Christian: ***1/2
Punk/Cena: ****3/4

Best WWE PPV in a long time, imo.

Summerslam

Miz/Truth/Del Rio vs Morrison/Kofi/Mysterio: ***1/4
Sheamus/Henry: ***1/4
Kelly/Beth: **1/2
Barrett/Bryan: ***1/2 - ***3/4
Christian/Orton: ****1/2
Punk/Cena: ****1/4

Both awesome shows.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Those will be the first two PPV's i've bought since 2009, minus last years Wrestlemania. I wish they would have put the CM Punk promos on the MitB DVD's as an extra though.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WWE suck at putting extras on PPV DVDs these days. Punk's promo(s) will probably be on the best of Raw 2011 set, though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DVD extra - 35 second backstage interview with the guy who was in the 3rd match!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm hoping.

I don't understand why not though. There's clearly room on the MITB DVD for at least 10 extra minutes.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

MITB:

SD MITB: ****
Henry/Show: **1/4
Divas: DUD
Raw MITB: ***1/4
Orton/Christian: ***
Punk/Cena: *****

Summerslam

Miz/Truth/Del Rio vs Morrison/Kofi/Mysterio: **
Sheamus/Henry: **
Kelly/Beth: **1/2
Barrett/Bryan: ***
Christian/Orton: ****1/4
Punk/Cena: ****1/2


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Damn official DVD's costing money and shit. Totally want MITB and SS on DVD, but I still need to get RR and WM lol. Guess I'll just wait until Silvervision do them in their Wild Wednesday sales .

But I'll probably pick up Platt's Punk Vs Cena/Punk Vs WWE (not entire sure what the set will include when its fully done) set when he finishes it cos it looks awesome so far. And that's my cheap plug for Platt which gives me immunity on the forum for another year :side:.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

So is the consensus that Punk/Cena I > Punk/Cena II?

What about the match from Raw this week?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

KingCal said:


> Damn official DVD's costing money and shit. Totally want MITB and SS on DVD, but I still need to get RR and WM lol. Guess I'll just wait until Silvervision do them in their Wild Wednesday sales .
> 
> But I'll probably pick up Platt's Punk Vs Cena/Punk Vs WWE (not entire sure what the set will include when its fully done) set when he finishes it cos it looks awesome so far. And that's my cheap plug for Platt which gives me immunity on the forum for another year :side:.


:lmao consider yourself immune.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yey!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Alim said:


> So is the consensus that Punk/Cena I > Punk/Cena II?
> 
> What about the match from Raw this week?


*Raw 2011*
CM Punk vs John Cena
_Good TV match, but the predictability of the ending really took down the rating. When I saw Johnny Ace at ringside I was expecting WWE were going to throw us a swerve, but no. Kevin Nash costs Punk the match as expected. The action leading up to that and was great. Not on par with their MiTB/Summerslam rating but still good._
****1/2 - ***3/4*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I didn't know if this was picked up on but JR confirmed on twitter that Stone Cold's set will include an over two hour long documentary which sounds awesome. I can't wait for this set.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Sounds awesome... but I hope its more like an ACTUAL documentary and not a "stone cold's life" documentary mixed in with his career. I understand they filmed his ranch and shit, which would imply they are gonna so something like that. Which sucks, because I don't give a shit about Austin's house. Save that for Cribs if the show still exists, or just a DVD extra.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

WWE Cribs sounds a terrible idea that will now probably be released next year.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Hey, if it keeps that shit separate from superstar DVD's then bring it on lol.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't know about this set. Austin has had countless DVD's and I'm sure all his biggest matches have already been on them (WM13, WM15, WM17 for example) and may be left of this.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cactus said:


> I don't know about this set. Austin has had countless DVD's and I'm sure all his biggest matches have already been on them *(WM13, WM15, WM17 for example) and may be left of this.*


JR confirmed that those 3 matches will be on it with commentary from Austin and JR.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Derek said:


> JR confirmed that those 3 matches will be on it with commentary from Austin and JR.


Oh good. This may be a purchase for me then.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Well hopefully Austin took some serious consideration into the suggestions from the fans on Twitter (i.e. mine lol). I want different matches with his biggest rivals Taker, Bret, and Rock that have not been released on DVD yet. SummerSlam with Angle should be there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think the Austin doc will be more of a career thing with just a little emphasis on him currently. Still really amped for it.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone recommend me some good DVD's to download? Casual fan, just got into DVD's.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Raw 15th anniversary DVD is pretty good. (Y)


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Really? I'll try and download it then.

The SD 10th Anniversary is awesome for anyone who's yet to see it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Love that DVD too. (Y)

HIAC/EC/Ladder DVDs are good too if you haven't seen a majority of the matches.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

awesome thanks mate


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Whats a good RR PPV, from 97 to 2011? Although I've seen the past few years.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I like 2005, 2007.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

For The Win said:


> Whats a good RR PPV, from 97 to 2011? Although I've seen the past few years.


2001 was good with the Jericho/Benoit ladder match and the Royal Rumble match itself


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

2004 has an awesome Brock Lesnar/Hardcore Holly match, that I think i'm the only person on the planet that enjoyed it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

You are.

2001 - one of the greatest PPVs of all-time. On par with Canadian Stampede, the top shows of 2000-01, SummerSlam 2002, and MITB 2011.

2003 - Angle vs. Benoit and the Rumble save the show.

2004 - one of the greatest Rumbles of all-time.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Will check em out then cheers


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I have the '01 Rumble on VHS. Only VHS I ever bother watching now which is beginning to make me wonder why I don't download the show.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Stone Cold's DVD has now been confirmed as a 4-DVD and 3-Blu Ray set


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Matt Hardy Version 1 vs Rey Mysterio for the Crusierweight Championship on Smackdown - ****

Awesome match, Rey managed to win despite having his leg damaged and being attacked by Moore and Crash and being leg dropped and twist of fated by Hardy. In front of his family too so it was nice, his wife was crying with happiness and his son ran into the ring to celebrate. Was that SD's Main Event. Who'd have guessed Hardy would be in an ME, now?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That's an awesome match. Probably one of the few Matt Hardy singles matches I really enjoy.

Plus DOMONICK MYSTERIO!!!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Didn't Rey wrestle that match injured too?


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

For The Win said:


> Matt Hardy Version 1 vs Rey Mysterio for the Crusierweight Championship on Smackdown - ****
> 
> Awesome match, Rey managed to win despite having his leg damaged and being attacked by Moore and Crash and being leg dropped and twist of fated by Hardy. In front of his family too so it was nice, his wife was crying with happiness and his son ran into the ring to celebrate. Was that SD's Main Event. Who'd have guessed Hardy would be in an ME, now?


Definitely a very good match that doesn't get talked about much. Watched it the other day on the Rey Mysterio set and loved it. One of Matt's best single matches.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah definitely a great Hardy match. Nah he weren't injured Cal, well he was kayfabe. It was on the SD 10th anniversary countdown.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

For The Win said:


> Whats a good RR PPV, from 97 to 2011? Although I've seen the past few years.


2007 was awesome. Cena/Umaga and the RR match are both classics.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Looking to pick up some of the tagged classics, what are the better ones? Armageddon 2000 and No Way Out 2001 looks good so I'll probably end up getting that one.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

McQueen said:


> 2004 has an awesome Brock Lesnar/Hardcore Holly match, that I think i'm the only person on the planet that enjoyed it.


The crowd was so dead for that match that it was hilarious. No one thought Holly had any chance, and rightfully so. I just can't take the match seriously.

Pretty much what TheLadderMatch said for RR '07. 'Mags/Cena is pretty much my favourite match of 2007.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

'07 is a great Rumble match as well. I love Cena/Mags but the ending 10 mins of the Rumble is pretty epic and the whole thing is entertaining. I like the '04 and '08 Rumble matches alot too.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hardys/MNM from RR07 is one of the better tag matches in the WWE's history and I'd probably say one of the top 5 PPV openers for WWE as well.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Matt Hardy vs. Rey Mysterio match is one of my favorite Smackdown matches ever.

The WCW DVD's seem to be doing really well for the WWE. Best of Nitro is sold out on Silvervision, Rise & Fall of WCW was sold out the other day. Maybe this will lead to WWE releasing some WCW Tagged Classics. One can dream, right?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Money in the Bank*
SD MITB: ****1/4*
Henry/Show: *3/4**
Divas: *DUD*
Raw MITB: ***1/2*
Orton/Christian: ***1/2*
Punk/Cena: *****1/2*

*SummerSlam*
Miz/Truth/Del Rio vs Morrison/Kofi/Mysterio: ****
Sheamus/Henry: ****
Kelly/Beth: ***
Barrett/Bryan: ****
Christian/Orton: ****3/4*
Punk/Cena: *****1/2*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> Hardys/MNM from RR07 is one of the better tag matches in the WWE's history and I'd probably say one of the top 5 PPV openers for WWE as well.


Not even close for openers or tags:

Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart
Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero
Rockers vs. Orient Express
MITB #3
Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio
RVD vs. Chris Jericho
SD MITB 2010
SD MITB 2011
Triple H vs. Mankind
Randy Orton vs. Triple H
Shelton Benjamin vs. Chris Jericho [2005]
Tajiri vs. Billy Kidman


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Is Randy Savage's set any good? It's 6.99 at Silvervision? I've been getting into Savage as of late. It always happens after someone dies or retires. I start really liking them. Same with Edge.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes, the matches on it are fantastic. The only thing that the DVD lacks is a Documentary. Oh, and good hosts too.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, Savage match is great for the most part. 

As for liking someone more/getting into them more after the retire or die... not worked for me with Edge yet. Maybe if he dies :side: .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watched some of the Savage DVD today actually. Good stuff.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah its worth picking up Cactus.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Fair enough then. I'll get it when I'm done with my other DVDs.


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

Did anyone pick up and watch the new Rey Mysterio: Life of a Masked Man DVD? If so, is it any good? I might be picking it up the next time I hit the store.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am on disc 3 on the Savage set and it is pretty good. I managed to get it for ten dollars so it was worth it.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

AirTroublein619 said:


> Did anyone pick up and watch the new Rey Mysterio: Life of a Masked Man DVD? If so, is it any good? I might be picking it up the next time I hit the store.


I watched the Doc on netflix. Its ok, nothing amazing, and the matches are solid but not as good as his other set. So it depends on how big of Rey mark you are


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

peep4life said:


> I watched the Doc on netflix. Its ok, nothing amazing, and the matches are solid but not as good as his other set. So it depends on how big of Rey mark you are


I'm a pretty big Rey mark, so I'll pick it up. Thanks!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It's worth it just for the Morrison match alone.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Smackdown:

Christian vs Daniel Bryan: ***
Randy Orton vs Ted DiBiase Jr. - ***
Sheamus vs Mark Henry - **3/4

Three really solid matches on SD. Thought the Ted/Orton match went really well and made Ted look good.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah Ted's match last night really impressed me too. He's always been a pretty solid worker though iirc.

I've been meaning to look into Vader's matches in Japan and some more Japan wrestling in general, really like the style there. Any suggestions?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Vader vs Kawada 2000, Vader vs Stan Hansen is a must (eye pop incident). He also has a great match vs Tatsumi Fujinami. *KingCal* on here has an 18 disc Vader comp and is extremely generous when it comes to pricing and shipping costs (he's from the UK so it wouldn't be a problem for you) and I'm sure his comp has a lot of Vader stuff from Japan.

If you want to check out Japan in general then I'd say anytime between AJPW 1990-1994 is essential viewing and then pick and choose in the later years where the consistency wasn't as high. You can't go wrong with Jumbo vs Misawa x2 1990, the 6 man tags involving Jumbo, Taue & Fuchi vs Misawa, Kawada & Kobashi on 19/10/1990, 20/4/91 and 22/5/92. Kawada vs Taue 15/1/91 and their 1993 match are both excellent and of course Misawa vs Kawada 3/6/94 is heralded by many puro enthusiasts as not only the best singles match in Puro but also in wrestling history. 

Misawa & Kobashi vs Taue & Kawada 12/3/93 and 9/6/1995 are also widely regarded as 2 of the best tags of all time, as is the Can Am Express vs Kobashi & Kikuchi 25/5/1992 tag and the Kawada & Taue vs Misawa & Akiyama 12/6/96 tag.

Hansen vs Kawada 28/2/1993 and vs Kobashi 16/4/93 and 29/7/93 are also all excellent stuff.

TBH though I would try and watch a lot of it in order, for example in the Kawada & Taue vs Misawa & Kobashi tags they play off of leg work in the 1993 tag by reversing it in the 1995 tag and AJPW from this time has numerous call backs to past matches in singles and tag matches. You can still enjoy all these matches by watching in a random order if you enjoy the style but I do think watching some of the matches in order (espcially a series of matches between 2 wrestlers or tag teams) opens your eyes to more subtle stories and callbacks you would have missed otherwise and which can leave you with a greater appreciation for a match.

As an example: Taue & Kawada have a brutal match on the 15/1/91 before the much heralded 20/4/91 6 man tag. The finish to Kawada vs Taue plays a massive part in the finish of the 6 man tag and having not watched Kawada vs Taue before I never appreciated the finish to the tag as much as I did once I watched both matches back to back.

PM me for more info with regards to links in case Seabs doesn't have them all, for personal reasons I can't just post some links willy nilly for ya.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Been watching some of Orton's new DVD and I must say its one of the better documentaries the WWE has done in a long time. Gained a whole new level of respect for Orton after this DVD.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Shepard said:


> Yeah Ted's match last night really impressed me too. He's always been a pretty solid worker though iirc.
> 
> I've been meaning to look into Vader's matches in Japan and some more Japan wrestling in general, really like the style there. Any suggestions?


Vader vs Misawa - Giant Baba Memorial show 1999


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Another step on the way to Lawler Heaven:~

*Jerry Lawler vs Dory Funk Jr 30/03/1981, Memphis*

Okay, so Dory Funk may be one of my least favourite wrestlers ever. He's not necessarily as bad as someone like Davey or Angle who annoy me with selling, pacing, structure and general match layouts but he's mind numbingly boring and dull in matches and makes it incredibly hard for me to sit through his matches. I say this as someone who can happily sit through 60 minute matches from the 80s with the most memorable spot being a hip toss, he probably defines 'not what he does but how he does it'. Lawler on the other hand is someone who can do the bare minimum in terms of bumping and selling but do it in such a way that it gets over his opponent and engages the crowd, and when he dials it up and puts in his best performances you get a bonafide classic. So essentially I'm about to watch the clash between a guy who bores me to tears and a man who's made a life's work out of working standard matches but using intelligent touches and quirks to make the match much more engaging than it has any right to be.

This is 1 week after the EPIC NO DQ match vs Terry Funk and is a lead in to the Empty Arena match a week later. It's essentially worked like Lawler has faced some of the best of what Funk has to offer, but can he do the same with a different opponent in Dory who will stick to grappling (mind numbingly boring grappling to be exact) and won't be as willing to brawl with Lawler. Jimmy Hart is also suspended above the wing via wiring (reminiscent of HBK's Wrestlemania 12 entrance) and it makes for quite the visual.

Have to say I really did love this match, Dory is just full on methodical mode and trying to beat Lawler his way and not get caught up in Lawler's brawling. He hits a couple of lovely delayed headlock drops to the mat which looked really manly and wrenched in tightly on the neck of Lawler and I really dug Lawler despite not being schooled by Funk but certainly not as comfortable as he would be in a straight up fight clenching his fist to be the difference maker. Dory throws some gorgeous European Uppercuts in this which Lawler was selling like death by dropping to his knees and really wrenching his head back off of each shot, if Dory just did this every match I might not think he's utter shit. Funk also shows signs of being a killer like his brother albeit more calculated, he throws Lawler to the floor and Lawler's bump is pretty frightening considering he's hitting unprotected concrete. Dory smashes Lawler's head off of the table and once he gets back in the ring Lawler makes it his mission to turn this away from a wrestling match into a slugfest. Dory wisely gets out of the ring though everytime it appears Lawler is getting away from him and Lawler picking some form of timber and following Dory into the crowd was quite the impressive visual.

Dory though shows he can quite the prick whilst being more clever and subtle in bending the rules. Lawler starts punching him in the corner and just as the ref pulls Lawler away, Dory zooms in like a shark and knees Lawler in the ribs and Lawler hist the mat hard. They do the same spot again shortly thereafter and its really building a nice story of Dory's intelligence and methodical nature being a lot more than Lawler can handle as opposed to maniacal Terry who played right into Lawler's hands. The crowd gets noticeably pissed at Dory from here on out and after a rare mistake from Dory he starts to lose control and Lawler beats the shit out of him. Terrific spot where Lawler pulls down the straps to signal business is going to pick up and then just boots Dory in the bollocks, :lmao :lmao. Jimmy Hart then manages to interfere by throwing a chain to Dory which I dug in continuing this story of Lawler being out thought by 2 clever men who could best him through their brains and not their fists. They work a nice nearfall spot off of the chain shot before Lawler clocks Dory with his own chain (crowd reaction for this is something incredibly special) and from there they do a DQ finish after Dory punches the ref and we get a post match brawl between the two which I enjoyed in continuing this Lawler feud with the Funk brothers. 

Really smartly worked match here with Lawler managing to make a typical Dory match more engaging and Dory himself was really great at selling Lawler's punches like his legs have lost all feeling and throwing some lovely uppercuts whilst also putting himself over as an intelligent Funk who could out manouevre Lawler whilst also being just as prickish as Terry. Lawler bumped and sold as well as he normally does and really nailed down the transition from 'wrestling' to brawling tremendously by demonstrating he was outmatched by Dory. The continuous theme of Dory and Jimmy being a lot more than Lawler could handle was also a running theme and the DQ finish despite lacking in execution was good in furthering Lawler's hate for the Funk family and setting up the Empty Arena match, especially with Dory being DQ'd for a punch to the referee but Lawler not being DQ'd for throwing Calhoun to the floor (Terry in the Empty Arena match is covinced Memphis is biased against him and Dory).

****3/4*


*Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk,Memphis, Empty Arena Match, 06/04/1981*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Oh sweet merciful Jesus was this incredible, I mean utterly incredible. I think Terry somehow heard my love for Lawler as a potential GOAT and made it his life's mission to make me love him more than Lawler...and freaking hell he really did as good a job as anyone could have to get me onto his bandwagon as the GOAT. Lance Russell and Funk make this, Lawler is brilliant himself but he plays second fiddle as the background to Funk's insanity.

Russell smoking and then immediately putting it out 'because we better start this' had me rolling already. They really put this over as not only something incredibly scary and dangerous, but also believable. Russell saying the 'match' is scheduled to start at 1pm and its only 12.50pm so we're shutting off the camera until they get here is something so subtle but convincing it makes you forget how goofy this whole thing could have come across as had TNA attempted it. 'If they arrive you'll see this....and if they don't no-one will ever see this', man alive is Russell amazing.

Funk then arrives into the arena AND OH MY GOODNESS HIS CHEMISTRY WITH RUSSELL IS EQUAL TO HIS CHEMISTRY WITH LAWLER. He's out of his mind talking about conspiracies and Lawler not having the refs on his jockstrap or the rats in the crowd cussing him. Russell is great in that JR role when he's doing an interview of carefully choosing his words because he senses Funk may just make him his bitch and bite his cock off if Lawler doesn't get here soon enough. Funk's checking under the ring to assure everyone Jimmy Hart ain't here and later to see if Lawler is hiding like a coward :lmao :lmao. He's off his fucking rocker. He then gets incredibly pissed that 1pm has passed and Lawler is nowhere to be seen, Russell stands up for Lawler and Memphis and comes across as this devoted man to the promotion trying to tell this Texan to have faith because Lawler runs from no-one. Funk then asks if Russell wants to throw down and get in the ring :lmao :lmao and Lance later telling him he's just the goddman guy Terry wanted to commentate this thing and will not get involved any other way is just hilarious. Funk saying 'he's nowhere to be found and now I guess I look like an idiot' was just delivered so precisely it makes me think Funk is the greatest talker in the history of our sport, just utterly engaging and believable as this deranged and psycotic loony.

Lawler arrives complete with Crown and Cape and Terry mocking him is just amazing, and I mean * AMAZING*...."Do you know how riiiidiculous you look, there's nobody here youuuuuuu jackass" :lmao :lmao :lmao. The trash talking from both is great with Funk asking if Lawler brought a gun in his crown and Jerry casually replying 'I don't need a gun for you Funk'. They're really putting this thing over as 2 men who you know will give it their all and right off the bat you sense someone is going to get seriously injured. Funk taunting Lawler as they circle each other before spitting at him to draw a lock up was terrific in building the tension whilst having some great comedy. You could just see this match being on some series finale of a popular show between the 2 main characters, Funk really could have been an actor for how amazing he is and believable he is as this man who just snaps into insanity.

He gets punched square in the jaw and shrieks at Lawler 'you son of a bitch' is just terrific and from there his voice his unspeakably high like his balls have been cut off (and I wouldn't put it past these 2). He piledrives Lawler on the concrete who sells it like death by constantly holding his neck and struggling to get to the floor and then bashes his head off of the table and Jerry looks dead. Funk screams hysterically for Russell to come over here and 'AAAAASSSSSSSSK HIIIIIIIIIIIM' if Lawler wants to quit and I was legit disturbed at just how great Terry was at conveying this intense hatred and contempt for another human being. He then breaks off a piece of exposed wood and turns it into a spike and sets about ripping Lawler's eye out and Lance's pleas for Terry to stop puts this over as maybe the end of the line for Jerry. The tension is just unspeakable and Lawler finally turns the tables by elbowing Funk who sells it like death before kicking Funk's elbow and driving the spike into Terry's eye AND MY GOD THE SHRIEK. Terry is absolutely screaming in agony and crying over his eye, 'MY GODDAMN EYE, LANCE I CAN'T SEE OUT OF IT'. I was honestly reminded of the infamous scene from Deliverance (you all know the one) with just how piercing and scary Terry's screams of agony where, if I was 10 I'd have legit thought he had lost his eye and the blood is disgusting in convincing you he really is blind.

Lawler's look of disgust in what he had to do to put this man down also really adds to what we just witnessed, I get that really this is more of an angle taking place in the ring but the sheer hatred and contempt both men have for the other as well as Lance being on commentary for it and adding to the drama makes me think its worthy of adding a star rating to it. This truly is up there in how to do a bloody end to a dramatic and iconic feud and Terry's selling of the eye after Lawler is out of the building by calling him out again when 30 seconds earlier he was begging for a doctor and crying for it to end really was just the icing on the cake. The pre match and post match stuff is just an incredible beginning and conclusion to this angle and the in ring stuff was fine for what we got, and made sense with it being treated as a fight and nothing more. This is the all time great performance IMO from Funk, no-one else could have done what he did in these 15 minutes, a true genius and talent.

*****1/2*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm all out of witty intros.

*Jerry Lawler vs Randy Savage, AWA Southern Heavyweight Championship, Steel Cage, Memphis, 12/12/1983*

Thought this was very good, but honestly felt they could have done so much more and had a better match. Savage despite being a bump freak and trying his darndest to work over Lawler and lay a beating on him just doesn't have the aura/ability that a Dundee/Funk or Mantell has when beating up Jerry Lawler. I mean Memphis as a whole was all about guys doing things that most wrestlers would have no problem doing....but just pacing it so much better and getting crowd reactions most guys today could only dream of. Savage was really good though trying to constantly break away whenever Lawler threatened to get on top: loved him going to the top of the cage for a break after Lawler unloaded some vicious punch combos in the corner. They also do one of the best double KO spots I've ever seen: Savage does a great airplane spin and both men sell the fuck out of it as a major manouevre and whilst they're spinning Lawler hits what feels like a real desperation punch that floors both men. Savage also bumped impressively and almost broke the cage on a couple of occasions with how fast he was bumping. He also worked a great opening to the match in trying to ground Lawler immediately after getting his ass kicked in the strike exchange and his constant use of a foreign object to halt Lawler's momentum as well as a killer headbutt to the bollocks after the ref stopped Lawler attempting a piledriver were great heel spots which got the crowd pissed.

Still it just didn't feel as epic or hate filled like the Dundee or Mantell matches and between Savage flubbing a double axe handle to the floor as well as randomly throwing out a missed top rope elbow which he barely sold afterwards I thought there was a bit of a structure problem. Savage really should have had an extended beatdown and I think Lawler's comeback would have worked much better after the double KO spot and both men staggering to their feet. The piledriver being an automatic DQ kind of took me out of the drama as well, hard to buy the match as being as brutal as they tried to display when you can be DQ'd for 1 move and the DQ finish itself whilst good in prlonging the feud and cutting off a great Lawler comeback and making his chase of Savage all the more dramatic just killed what could have been a great ending. A very good match but not without its faults that could have made the match all the more better, Lawler was his great self but some of Savage's offence and move selection felt extremely off for a man who supposedly was incredibly detailed in structuring his matches.

****1/2*


*Jerry Lawler vs Randy Savage, Kentucky, 09/04/1984*

Yeah this was more like it and a better match than cage IMO. Savage rules it terrificly as the deranged loony who's convinced Lawler, the cameramen, the crowd and Lance Russell are all in some great conspiracy against him and its a much more impressive heel job by Savage that felt more along his niche than trying to work like a Dundee or Mantell heel in the Cage match. Right off the bat they do a rule of threes spot that I've come to adore in Jerry Lawler matches, here Savage yanks his hair twice in the corner and Lawler is absolutely disgusted that the ref isn't doing his job and on the third attempt yanks Savage's hair who promptly flips out at all this injustice and Jimmy Hart at ringside is terrific at belitting the ref for favouritism. They do a cool little spot where Savage after circling the ring and acting further demented has his hand grabbed by the ref and ends up eating a punch from Lawler and again he and Hart are going insane at the supposed shenanigans whilst Lance is trying not to lose his shit with Jimmy in particular. Savage's control segment is also terrific, he really beats the shit out of Jerry with headbutts, kicks and plenty of double axe handles and ring post shots. It also serves as a nice bit of desperation from Savage after losing the wrestling exchange with Lawler as well as the strike exchange: loved the headscissor spot where Lawler spikes Savage on his head and Jimmy Hart screams he used the hair. Lawler is also just insanely awesome selling wise throughout this: he's grasping his hand every time he misses a fist drop and feeling the fingers, he bumps like a madman including an insane flat back bump onto the concrete and there's a great 30 second stretch where his legs go wobbly as he eats some gorgeous punches from Savage and an elbow which he sells beautifully by limply shaking his leg. 

The Lawler comeback is as great as always, he leaves it a lot later in the match and it comes off much more dramatic with him throwing literally everything he has left, it'll be said a 1000 times by me but the Jerry Lawler comeback will never be bettered by anyone, he just lands some incredible 'fuck you' haymakers and here he does another awesome trait of his by selling his exhaustion by making his last couple of punches noticebaly weaker and Lance picks up that he may have punched himself out. Saw a few people say the finish killed their enjoyment but I didn't have a problem with it on Lawler's end as much as I did the referee. Lawler eats a piledriver from Savage behind the ref's back but Savage spots his cornermen getting into it with the ref and turns his back on Lawler who crawls over and rolls him up but the refs are too slow in getting around to the pin and it comes off quite bad in the piledriver being blown off. Its not like Jerry gets up and flies over to Savage because he does sell it well by crawling over like its his last hope of winning, but had the refs been more alert it could have worked better as a flash roll up instead of an awkward 7 second pause before the 3 count. Still this had great character work from Savage and Hart, Lawler bumping and selling superbly and a better double KO spot than in the Cage. Great match all round.

******


*Jerry Lawler vs Randy Savage, Memphis, NO DQ, Loser Leaves Town 03/06/1985*

Awesome match right here and the best of their matches together, the coup de triumph if you will. Really smartly worked in the opening with Lawler's LLT experience allowing him to pick his spots and remain calm whilst Savage constantly stooges and stalls after each exchange and searches for the best way to secure the advantage. It was refreshing to see a LLT worked a lot more causally and building to a conclusion and both men really sold the magnitude of the match in how they approached the match, Lawler moreso considering he'd put his career on the line against Savage leaving town. I adored Savage trying to taunt Lawler and bait him into making a rash error only for Lawler to spit in the face of Savage and draw him back into the ring before unceremoniously dumping him on his ass again. Lawler even resorting to a low blow again called back to his LLT experience in there being no code of honour in such an environment and Savage really sold it well as a spot he didn't expect from Lawler. Savage also adds to his frustration by gloriously immitating the boxing spot where he covers his face and eyes to protect himself from Lawler's punches as well as trying to get inside Lawler's head, so simple yet so brilliant in building each sequence to mean a great deal in the context of the match. Sadly around 14 minutes of this is clipped which is a crying shame because it cuts out around 8 minutes into the match, which has consisted of Lawler outworking and outsmarting Savage and building to that transition spot. We return with both men colliding into one another and selling the wear and tear and whilst what we get before the clip and afterwards is supreme wrestling, the clip cutting out the transition to Savage's control segment really hurt the match's flow in building from Lawler controlling-Savage controlling-the finish.

Once we come back to the match, Savage opens up a nasty cut by drilling Lawler from the apron into the announce table and then proceeds to beautifully work over the cut with rights and lefts and gouging and biting. Its a tremendous beating consisting of 0% Lawler offence and his selling of the beating as well as the ref coming in every so often to check on the ever increasing cut over the right eye terrificly builds the drama and the crowd becomes noticeably more anxious and voiceferous for Lawler with every second that passes with him looking ever closer to defeat. The moment the ref calls for the bell due to Lawler being too hurt to continue is a really great moment with Jerry almost collapsing in agony and the crowd on the verge of rioting as Savage smugly strolls around the ring. Lawler crawling to ringside and begging the officials to let him lose his eye and go down fighting instead of losing his career on a whimper and the accompanying reaction is pro wrestling done right. I know a lot of people aren't big fans of matches ending soon after a match is restarted but Lawler being moments away from defeat really adds to the drama and makes a sudden death shoot-out all the more appropriate a finish and his comeback really ranks as an all time great one, even by Lawler standards. He musters up one last breath and pulls down the strapping and again times it to perfection in getting a thunderous reaction before unloading with the customery 'fuck you' haymakers and Savage bumping like a madman with no answer. The following piledriver is an ever so delicious finish when you consider Lawler being unable to hit the manouevre in both previous matches was a big handicap in Savage being able to hang with Lawler and handicapping Lawler.

4th best LLT IMO behind the 3 Lawler vs Dundee matches, which is no disrespect on this match.

*****1/2*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Shepard said:


> Yeah Ted's match last night really impressed me too. He's always been a pretty solid worker though iirc.
> 
> I've been meaning to look into Vader's matches in Japan and some more Japan wrestling in general, really like the style there. Any suggestions?



Vader vs. Nobuhiko Takada (8/18/94)


For what it's what worth Meltzer gave it ****1/2. I have it on DVD from highspots and it was all sorts of awesome. It sort of had these last man standing rules to it. The crowd was electric and it was impossible not to root for Takada as he tried to survive in the ring against Vader. It's very different but the story and psychology in the match are incredible. I usually have a hard time getting into Japanese matches, with the language barrier and just the fact that they work their matches differently but I was totally engrossed in this match from bell to bell.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> Vader vs Kawada 2000, Vader vs Stan Hansen is a must (eye pop incident). He also has a great match vs Tatsumi Fujinami. *KingCal* on here has an 18 disc Vader comp and is extremely generous when it comes to pricing and shipping costs (he's from the UK so it wouldn't be a problem for you) and I'm sure his comp has a lot of Vader stuff from Japan.
> 
> If you want to check out Japan in general then I'd say anytime between AJPW 1990-1994 is essential viewing and then pick and choose in the later years where the consistency wasn't as high. You can't go wrong with Jumbo vs Misawa x2 1990, the 6 man tags involving Jumbo, Taue & Fuchi vs Misawa, Kawada & Kobashi on 19/10/1990, 20/4/91 and 22/5/92. Kawada vs Taue 15/1/91 and their 1993 match are both excellent and of course Misawa vs Kawada 3/6/94 is heralded by many puro enthusiasts as not only the best singles match in Puro but also in wrestling history.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Stockpiled a good amount of matches I haven't seen from Seab's megapost in case my power goes out tomorrow from the hurricane. 

Christian/McIntyre - 8/20/10
McIntyre/Rhodes vs Hart Dynasty - 9/17/10
Flair/Tsuruta 2/3 falls - 8/6/83
Danielson/Aries/Joe/Cide/Cabana/Mark Briscoe - SOTF '04
Davey Boy/Bret Hart - Summerslam '92
Christian/Kidd - 6/2/09
Bryan/Henry vs Kidd/DiBiase - 1/6/11
McIntyre/Morrison -12/4/09
Punk/Umaga - JD '09 (probably the greatest thing of all time.


Just watched a Edge/Cena from Summerslam '06 and JR was fucking awesome on commentary. He was so passionate the entire match and even gave us a "SON OF A BITCH" when Edge won. He really can make a match way better than it is.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

DIAMOND DALLAS TRASH said:


> Spoiler: .


I honestly have no clue what that is supposed to mean, so I'll just stick with what I've seen other people say when you occasionally post in here:

DIAMOND DALLAS TRASH



*Brye* that Christian vs Mcintyre match is terrific but the 30/7 match is still their absolute best IMO.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Love that match. (Y)

Watching Survivor Series '07 and :lmao:lmao:lmao at Kane bringing up the Katie Vick storyline to Triple H during their team's interview.

As for the match, marking for the heel team having MVP/Finlay/Kennedy/Umaga...fuck off Big Daddy V. :side:


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Getting up to speed, or at least trying to.

*Rey Mysterio vs. John Cena - RAW 07/25/11*
Wow, this was all I expected and more. I always liked the concept of a Rey/Cena WWE Title match, for two guys who’ve barely wrestled eachother, they have crazy chemistry. The opening stages with Rey trying to take Cena’s legs out like a rabid terrior was brilliant. That clothesline on the floor was great, Lawler was actually good selling it too. For once, Lawler seemed genuinely excited about the product. For me, the absolute best thing was Cena looking like a cripple stumbling to his knees after the STF from Rey. It was just so unexpected and awesome in every sense of the word. The finishing stretch was tasty enough, Cena’s leg drop looked like it legit hurt, I think Cena landing on the opponents chest with the leg drop rather than the back of the neck looks SO much better. Definitely one of the best WWE TV matches I’ve seen in forever. I could watch this shit 24/7. 

******

*John Cena vs. CM Punk – RAW 01/17/11* 
So I understand this was the first meeting between these two? Oh no wait, I’m wrong. My bad. For the first match of their feud, it did it’s job in making Punk look like he’s on Cena’s level. But it didn’t really accomplish much else. The early stages were pretty good but I thought both guys seemed to be going through the motions, almost like they weren’t quite sure what to do next. I thought the finisher teases came too early and the match didn’t really feel above average until the Koji Clutch spot, and I must say that was a swank-as-fuck spot, didn’t appreciate Cole calling it the Anaconda Vice though. The Cena leg-drop felt like a really big deal here, which I wasn’t expecting at all, but I’ll take that over a million FU counters leading to one succesful FU. The finish wasn’t exactly pleasing, but it’s not like I was expecting a clean finish anyway. Pretty good TV match that set the bar nicely for their future encounters. 

****1/4*

Editing to avoid double-posting...

*John Cena vs. CM Punk – RAW 02/07/11*
I can’t say this was anything special. It’s pretty much just Punk beating on Cena for like 6 or 7 minutes, with the odd Cena hope-spot here and there. One thing that really pissed all over my dog was that the match lacked any real structure, it’s like they completely skipped the beginning and went right into the middle section of the match, rushed that and ended it just as the finishing stretch was starting. One little thing I did like however was Punk going right on offence from the bell, last time he trash-talked beforehand and got his ass handed to him, this time he knew better, it was a really nice touch actually. The ending didn’t really do anything for me, CENA DEFIES THE REF?! WUT?!! The execution of it just seemed so out of the blue. I expected better but I guess this was nothing more than the typical RAW main-event that we’ve seen a thousand times. 

***1/4

John Cena vs. CM Punk – RAW 02/14/11*
Wow, this was a vast improvement on last weeks match. It was given around the same amount of time, but the use of that time was like 100x more efficient here. Things started off hot, with a flying clothesline off the apron within the first minute or two. The middle portion of the match was entertaining enough, just a lot of back and forth shit that oozed swag. Also, Punk was being booked like a sly fox here, the amount of times he escaped finishers was just ridiculous. Some of his facial expressions were priceless too, he’s probably one of my favorites to watch simply because of the little nuances he adds to matches like these. The finish was unique enough, definitely my favorite finish up to this point in their series, probably the best match in their 2011 stuff so far too. Check it out, it’s not like it’s a gazillion hours long or anything. 

****1/4

The Miz vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio – 05/09/11*
This was a fucking blast. Just complete nonstop balls-to-the-wall action which made for a brisk but superb 12 minutes. Miz, in particular looked seriously good here, I’ve never been a huge fan of the guy but he really impressed me here. Rey took most of the punishment in the match like a boss and was perfect in his role as the sole babyface here. Del Rio seemed to just drift in and out but anything he did was really good, there was one spot where Miz is stuck in the ropes and Del Rio just chucks him to the floor by the legs, I thought that was pretty awesome especially since he didn’t just leave Miz lying there, he floored the fucker with a lariat. For once, the 3-way exchanges were fresh and worked really well. The finish wasn’t what I was expecting but it’s nice to be surprised sometimes. I normally love the shit out of 3-way sprits and this was no exception. Top notch stuff.

****3/4*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

FROM MEMPHIS TENNESSE.....

*Jerry Lawler & Randy Savage vs King Kong Bundy & Rick Rude 10/09/1984*

Awesome tag right here. The crowd is molten at the thought of Savage teaming up with Lawler and Savage is a total nutjob here. He's challenging Rude to a slugfest, trying to have a chair fight on the floor with Bundy, barking like a dog and getting Rude worked up and calling for the ref to put this guy on a leash. He's just a total loon randomly coming in to wreak some havoc and beat the shit out of Rude & Bundy. Speaking of Rude & Bundy they really make a terrific team here: Rude eats a great beating early on via Lawler's punches and Savage's bionic elbow and his punch drunk selling and bumping is as great as you come to expect from Rude especially off of the Savage airplane spin and then they do a great spot where Rude challenges Savage to a muscle display and then gets irate at being bested by Savage and driven out of the ring that he goes to the floor and cuts a brief promo on Savage and his mongrel fans. They continually come off second best in every exchange and it all culminates with them having Lawler in the corner only for him to smash their heads together and once they hit the floor they're daring anyone to hope over the barrier and fight them. There was also one terrific spot with Savage just randomly walking behind Rude and smashing his head off of the table: SAVAGE MAN. HE'S FREAKING NUTS. 

Bundy then manages to overpower Lawler and starts a tremendous FIP spell, Lawler really bumps and sells the beating amazingly by jerking his body and spazzing out after every Bundy kneedrop and splash and Rude and Bundy are really great at working him over, toying with Savage to work a 2 on 1 beatdown and numerous cut off spots including 2 great teases for the hot tag where Lawler gets caught in mid air and launched into the corner and when he gets his head rammed off the turnbuckle and Savage just misses out on the tag as he gets to the apron. Rude meanwhile manages to hit an illegal pildriver behind the ref's back and his celebration afterwards is GLORIOUS. Total shithead and him shaking his head like a boy scout who cannot tell lies when Calhoun inquiries about said piledriver is more glorious heel schtick.

Finish is really good in setting up the rematch a week later, Lawler times his comeback to perfection and reels off some desperation haymakers to Bundy and you manage to see his facial expressions thanks to the superior video quality and the desperation and anger in his face really sells his comeback as an all or nothing offence sprint. He tags in Savage and we get some brawling between Savage/Rude and Lawler/Bundy which culminates in Savage drilling the ref to get some more of Rude and the ref throws the match out. Terrifc STF formula with a golden FIP segment and heel schtick from Rude in particular and a great booking of Bundy as a total monster. The spot where Bundy spits at Savage and they stare each other down really felt like a huge clash of the titans moment and Savage was pulling a psychotic facial expression even for him. They don't make matches like this no more.

******


*Jerry Lawler & Randy Savage vs King Kong Bundy & Rick Rude, NO DQ, 17/09/1984*

Sensational for a 9 minute match, insanely vicious and violent and filled with tremendous hate and impressive spots. Rude was the star of the match for me, bumped and sold a beating really well early on from Lawler before moving into a killer mode after being cut open and becoming a vicious shark and laying in a tremendous beating on Savage. Lawler and Bundy exchanges were very good and Lawler bumped around like a machine and threw some gorgeous punches particularly during his comeback before choking Rude with a chain and nailing the piledriver. Jimmy Hart choking Lawler whilst Bundy beat the crap out of him was a spot I enjoyed in continuing the Lawler vs Hart feud and demonstrating Hart in particular will always try and get his licks in no matter what the match. Bundy standing on top of a table with Lawler underneath was a hell of a spot and him & Rude acting like two of the most cocky shits in the process drew some monster heat. Could have done without Savage throwing the double axe handle every 30 seconds, mainly because the more I see of it the more I can't help but feel he hits it as well as Cena hits the 5 knuckle shuffle and because when he was throwing punches with Bundy and generally keeping it on his feet he was really great. Took a gorgeous bump as well over the top rope from Rude. They really built to the finish well I thought, firstly with Bundy splashing Calhoun to break up a pin he couldn't have stopped otherwise, Hart pulling the ref's hand away when he was about to count 3 for Lawler before amidst all the confusion Savage hits a bridging suplex but Rude manages to get his arm up as the ref counts Savage down for 3. 

The faces celebrating only to realise what has happened was a glorious finish I thought and really drew some great heat at slimeball Rude cheating defeat. Not on the level of the match a week earlier but a damn fine effort for the time they got.

****1/2-***3/4*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I was a huge WCW fan as a kid and my favorite time was actually the last year they were in business. This might seem hard to believe but as a kid I loved it. So I am convinced that there had to be good matches taking place during this time. I plan on reviewing everything from April 17, 2000 to the last Nitro. I have it all on DVD and Spring Stampede 2000 was the last thing I've watched and that was months ago. So now I'm going to watch everything and hopefully find some hidden gems. I refuse to believe that I spent all this time as a child watching crappy wrestling. Also I thought I would try something a little different. The other reason is that I couldn't bring my full DVD collection with me to school and I decided to put all my WCW Stuff in the binder and I am determined for now to watch it all. 


Nitro April 17, 2000. So this was in the middle of the New Blood/Millionaires Club feud and the New Blood basically dominated by winning all the titles for the most part. So the show starts with the New Blood in the ring gloating about how they won all the titles. Russo shoots on Jim Ross, insults all the fans, and tells Terry Funk that the New Blood will be taking his title tonight. Jeff Jarrett (the new champion) comes out and challenges DDP to a Triple Cage match because he was annoyed he wasn't in Ready to Rumble and that was the cage they used in the movie. The whole opening segment is basically the heels gloating about how awesome they are and how they have all the titles. It wasn't terrible but it was really obnoxious with how long it lasted, which I guess was the point of it all. I was very thankful when DDP finally broke it all up with the Millionaires club, who were in disguise the whole time as the riot squad doing security. 


So we come back from break and Bischoff and Russo are yelling at all the lower level New Blood members. Security quits and Hogan calls Bischoff and says he's going to be there. We also see the first hint of a Booker T face turn when he would go and turn on the New Blood. For a minute long segment they got a lot into it. Very well done actually as it set the stage for everything. 


*Shawn "The Perfect One" Stasiak vs. Curt Hennig *

Get it "The Perfect One?" Pretty basic stuff for the most part. Hennig made Stasiak look like he belonged in the ring with him, there were a few moments where Curt had to take a second and just looked on confused that Stasiak was getting the best of him at times. Hennig had the match won but the ref was down and Stasiak was able to use some brass knucks. Nothing special at all, totally forgettable really. Just a standard TV match that lasts for a couple minutes. 
**1/2 *​
Post Match Hennig is beat down but Hogan gets into the building by staring down the police at the door and getting them to let him in and makes the save. He than cuts a promo saying that he hasn't lost a step (just half of one) and that he's still good despite being old. Pretty good promo actually. 

_
WCW Hardcore Championship Match:_
*The Wall vs. Terry Funk(c)* 

Terry Funk did a moonsault from the top rope to the floor. Just think about that for a minute, he was 56 years old I think and he did a moonsault from the top rope to the floor. This was the perfect type of hardcore match for them to have. The Wall was getting a huge push at this time and Terry Funk's character was literally a madman. The Wall beat the shit out of Funk but the way that Funk kept fighting was incredible. Very odd ending though as they had brawled into the back and some tables randomly fell onto the Wall. Clearly someone pushed them onto the Wall. Odd ending aside this was pretty awesome for the time it got. It was a perfectly done, short hardcore match. 
***3/4 *​

Kronic said they wanted a tag title shot but Russo said it wasn't time yet. They jumped the Harris Brothers and put themselves into a number 1 contenders match for the tag team championship


*The Mamalukes vs. Kronic*

So after being one of the top tag teams in WCW for a few months the Mamalukes get their asses handed to them and get sqaushed in a few minutes. I didn't see the whole match as my disc was skipping for a couple minutes and I had to skip a good part of the match. Considering both guys in Kronic suck I really wasn't too happy about them squashing a team of decent workers. 
*1/4* *​
Post match promo by Kronic wasn't very good. They talked about how tough they were and that they would beat everyone. Believable at least since we had already seen them steam roll two of WCW's top tag teams. 


Vampiro cuts a promo on Sting. Kind of weird actually. Sting drops down from the rafters and beats the shit out of him. Not a terrible segment I guess but not particularly good either. 


*Diamond Dallas Page vs. Mike Awesome *

Decent for a couple of minutes but after a few minutes they brawled outside the ring and a chair got involved. Chris Kanyon than made a random run in and the match was called. I really wanted a full match. 
** *​
Nash runs in and attacks Awesome. He gives him a Powerbomb through a table, Nash throws him right onto the leg of the table and nowhere near the middle. Probably really dangerous why to put someone through a table. 


Shane Douglas talks about how excited he is about his match with Ric Flair but he talks about how much he hates Luger as well. They make a match for later on in the night where Douglas agrees that Russo will not interfere or else he and Buff will forfeit the tag titles to Flair and Luger. 


Tank Abbott comes out and says he will beat someone up every week until Goldberg comes back to fight him. He attacks the owner of the Chicago Blackhawks and one of their players runs into the ring to break it up. WCW loves to use anyone that is the least bit famous. I know this won't lead to anything so it was kind of a time waster. 


Jeff Jarrett is worried about who signed the open contract. I have to admit that at this point I'm really looking forward to seeing who this is. 


*Lex Luger w/Elizabeth vs. Shane Douglas *

The brawl for a few minutes before Buff shows up. It was nothing special at all, Douglas looked a little too weak as he seemed to get his ass kicked by Luger for most of the match. Buff gave Douglas an advantage and then Flair made an appearance by being disguised as a Sting fan and he hit Douglas with a bat. Well it was a match, it was really short, and it wasn't terrible. That's about all I can say about it. 
**1/2 *​After what must have been an hour of searching for Kidman Hogan finally found him. He beat the shit out of him, threw him into a dumpster and rammed the dumpster with a Hummer. He was very angry. 

_
WCW World Championship Match:_
*Jeff Jarrett(c) vs. Scott Steiner *

Surprised to see Steiner was the guy that took this match as he was the US Champion and one of the top guys of the New Blood. Steiner looked really good here and it almost seemed like there was a chance he was going to beat Jarrett. When it looked like it was getting close Booker T did a run and that ended the match. Surprised that the match happened and it was pretty decent little match as well. 
*** *​
Hogan runs down Bischoff and the show goes off the air after Hogan kicks him in the balls. 


Well there was one match that was sort of worth seeing but that was about 6 minutes of the hour and a half the show lasted. Some of the promos were solid and I liked the general concept of the New Blood/Millionaires Clus feud. I really just wish the the New Blood could be booked to be a little stronger. So no I'm not convinced yet that I didn't grow up watching crap wrestling but I really didn't expect that to happen on the first show.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Bash at the Beach 1997: Juventud Guerrera, Hector Garza, Lizmark Jr. vs. La Parka, Psychosis, Villano IV*

The ultimate spotfest/clusterfuck but it was entertaining. Some really awesome showcasing of Lucha Libre style moves, really liked Lizmark Jr. & Juventud Guerrera. The constant accidental attacks between La Parka, Psychosis & Villano IV was pretty funny. The most memorable part of this match was when it looked like Juventud was going for the Sabu dive over the ropes but instead he just literally launched himself out of the ring and nearly destroyed himself. :lmao 

****1/2*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

About time I checked in on Flair:~

*Ric Flair vs Barry Windham, Worldwide, 20/01/1987*

Can these two have a bad match? Lovely continuation from the BOTB II match in 86 where Windham was portrayed as this young starlet who was in better shape than Flair but who lacked the knowledge and experience of the Champ which cost him at key moments in the match. Here right from the off they work to portray Windham again as a man who is an equal of Flair but continue to play up Flair's craftiness and experience as well as his intestinal fortitude as being his way of surviving and keeping control against this young and hungry star in Windham.

We get the typical babyface shine period to start off with. Windham overpowers and outworks Flair in the basic chain wrestling and lock ups and Flair having to try and intimidate Windham with forceful slaps to the chest when breaking a lock up because he's got no answer for Windham was a nice touch early. Windham explodes however with a great run of offence including a beauty of a dropkick which Flair bumps oh so emphatically for by flopping backwards onto his neck before running into the crowd for a breather. He's been outworked, overpowered and simply out thought in the early going and his chops have had little effect against Windham's punches. Dusty on commentary really adds to the psychology of the mat and is terrific in trying to subtley put over Flair's ability to regain control in an instant whilst Windham dominates so in the back of your mind you're continually waiting for Flair to somehow end Windham's dominance and thus the resulting payoff comes off more satisfactory with better build and greater meaning.

Here the transition spot plays off of the BOTB II match and the running theme so far here: Windham has a little conversation with Tommy Cooper over his officiating before Flair sidesteps him coming off of the ropes and throws him to the outside. Real nice spot to get over Flair's resilience in eating all of this punishment from Windham off and continuing the parallel of experience vs athleticism and power being a running trait in these matches in how one guy will dominate the other. Flair is a total killer on the floor here and his violent streak and fierce chops come off terrificly as a Champion utilising ever bit of offence he can to ground and weaken this primed conditioned athlete and Windham's bumping and selling of the arm here is as brilliant as you could come to expect from him and he does a great little selling of a closed fist punch that has you believing Flair broke his nose. Flair works amazingly well again as 'The Man' including busting out more of his chain wrestling counters to a more beaten down Windham when earlier it was Windham who was outworking Flair as well as his bending of the rules and I dug the spot where Cooper went to warn Barry about using a closed fist which allowed Flair to yank the hair and keep control of an armbar and then immediately after sneaks in a closed fist of his own. Just basic but smart continuation of Flair being a cut above Windham in the intelligence and manouevreing of his spots so Cooper can't spot his cheating. Flair does his usual feet on the ropes schtick during pins and submissions for extra leverage and again does it vis Cooper's blindspot so he's oblivious to Flair's shenanigans and the crowd getting pissed at this lack of sportsmanship on Flair's part is amazing. The handshake at the start of the match established Flair as a man who on some level respected Windham's ability and takes pride in being the NWA Champion..but when the bell rings he's a killer who will do anything to retain that title even if it means besmirching the rules he claims to uphold. 

Just want to say the sequence where Windham rocks Flair with a one handed punch that Flair bumps for amazingly as a game changer, leading into Windham rifling umpteen punches in the corner before selling the arm and then giving Flair enough time to knee him in the gut and keep control was another sequence I felt kept the ongoing story of experience and resilience vs young athlete ticking nicely and Dusty warning Barry in advance of what would happen really added to the spot.

Another thing I love in their matches is how they progressively begin to sell the match by bumping a lot more for every little bit of offence, particularly Windham essentially collapsing from a Flair chop when earlier it had litte effect. Windham is just such a natural babyface and Flair is a true heel worker so you always get a true ying and yang effect when they wrestle, Windham taking a bonkers over the top rope bump to the concrete and selling a possible concussion before managing with all his might to reverse an into the ring suplex into a desperation right hand really did come off as everything he had in the locker and both men barely moving post impact really was a nice touch. I'm always a sucker for matches continuing a story arc and seeing 2 prime athletes struggling for breath and barely able to withstand every move really adds to the war they've been in compared to 20 mins earlier when they looked in sterling condition, really adds to the nearfalls when you have the impression neither man has much left in his arsenal.

Great sequence now where Flair manages to hit a desperation backdrop and immediately pounces on the figure four complete with utlising the ropes for leverage. Windham sells the figure four terrificly post release by struggling to get to his feet and Flair's confident and cocky facial expressions as he continues to wear Windham down with leg work before being caught in a surprise roll up is great character work from Flair whilst putting over his arrogance as being something Windham can exploit. Barry attempting a sunset flip that won him tag team gold was also a brilliant near fall and a glorious spot to put over Barry's intelligence and growing potential as someone who was now beginning to be able to hang with Flair mentally as well as physically. Barry though whiffing an attempted elbow drop and the announcers putting over it as another mistake is a great tease to the audience in making you believe he can outsmart Flair before immediately throwing doubt again when he makes yet another mistake. Great storytelling.

DAMN! Flair now makes a rare and crucial mistake in trying to put this kid away and whiffs a kneedrop and sells it like death, got to love him bumping to the floor and then stretching his injured leg straight after. Windham locking in the figure four was a great payoff spot to Flair's attempt where he capitalised on an error and my god does Flair sell the shit out of it, not just with his screams and determination to fight through the pain but hitting a desperation atomic drop immediately afterwards and the screaming in agony because of the pain. The finishing stretch is glorious with both men selling the wear and tear of this struggle magnificently, particularly the way Barry takes an irish whip about as sluggishly as you would expect before exploding with a desperation lariat. Flair going into survival mode and trying to run the clock down by stalling and throwing Barry to the floor really completes the story that Windham is the only one who looks to be able to win this and him essentially weakening Flair with every blow and looking the decisive winner before the time limit expires was a perfect finish in Windham essentially evolving from the BOTB II match and 'beating' Flair without actually winning the title. Flair survives yet again but is still not able to hold a pin/submission over Barry which makes a rematch all the more possible. Terrific selling, pacing and a clear story continued from their BOTB II match a year earlier as well as the perfect face vs heel dynamic. BOTB II is just ever so slightly ahead of this IMO, but not by much.

*******


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWE - From The Vault - Shawn Michaels*

Disc One

*1. AWA - 9/2/86 - AWA Tag Team Title Match*
Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty vs Buddy Rose & Doug Somers
**3/4

*2. WWF Wrestlemania X - Intercontinental Title Ladder Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon
****1/2

*3. WWF Wrestlemania XII - WWF Title 60 Minute Iron Man Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart
***3/4

Disc Two

*4. WWF - In Your House: Good Friends, Better Enemies - WWF Title No Holds Barred Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Diesel
****

*5. WWF - In Your House: Mind Games - WWF Title Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Mankind
****1/4

*6. WWF - In Your House: Bad Blood 1997 - Hell In A Cell*
Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker
****3/4

*7. WWE - Summerslam 2002 - Non Sanctioned Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Triple H
****1/2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Nitro 4/24/2000 

So I guess I just didn't have Thunder on DVD or they just didn't have on so I had to skip right to the next Nitro. 


Things open up with a crazy brawl between Sting and Vampiro. Sting naturally gets the best of Vampiro because that's how WCW seems to book this feud. 
_

WCW Hardcore Championship Match:​_
*Terry Funk(c) vs. Bam Bam Bigelo *

Bigelo jumps Funk on his way down to the ring. Ernest Miller gets involved numerous times and ends up winning the match for Funk basically. This was maybe 2 and a half minutes and consisted mostly of them hitting each other with garbage cans and chairs. Though the one kick that Ernest Miller hit on Bam Bam was pretty brutal. Still not a particularly good match at all. At least it was fairly entertaining.
*3/4* *​

Billy Kidman comes to the ring and challenges Hulk Hogan to a match at Slamboree. Nothing he said was really that memorable other than the fact that he challenged Hogan. I like the guy in the ring but Kidman isn't really so great at cutting a promo. 


Jeff Jarrett comes to the ring with Bischoff and Kimberly. They serve DDP some divorse papers and they start a beat down on him. He is assisted by Kanyon and David Arquette. Bischoff is furious and him and Arquette agree to a match where if Arquette wins DDP gets a title match in the cage tonight inside a cage. Double J was not happy about this. 

*
Chris Candido and Tammy vs. The Artist and Paisley 
*
Kind of an odd match but not bad. Tammy hitting a cross body from the top rope to the floor was rather surprising. Almost no structure to the match though with everyone just getting in and out of the ring whenever they wanted to. Once again not a great match but was fairly entertaining. 
** *​
Sting comes to the ring after the match gives Corino the Scorpion Death Drop. He wants to fight Vampiro some more. He challenges him to a first blood match. Sting's character is a lot like the Joker impersonation he is (he's still doing that there right) playing in TNA. It works here and I don't understand why he couldn't have just done the same thing in TNA and not bothered with the Joker face paint but that's a discussion for another time and place. 

*
Lex Luger and Ric Flair w/Elizabeth vs. Kronic *

I love that Flair just doesn't care that he wrestles in dress pants during every match he's in. This literally lasted 30 seconds before Buff Bagwell and Shane Douglas ran in and beat up Flair and Luger. WCW wasn't doing any DQs at this time so after the beat down Kronic got the easy pin. 
*DUD*​
Post match Kronic attacks Bagwell and Douglas because they want a title shot. Right now I have no idea if they're face or heel. I think they might just be badasses. If they were even average in the ring I would love them. 


Now we get a backstage segment where Bischoff says it will be Hogan and a partner if he can find one against Mike Awesome and Kidman. He also announced that he would be the referee in the Kidman/Hogan match at Slamboree. 

*
Billy Kidman and Mike Awesome w/Torrie Wilson vs. Hulk Hogan *

Hogan starts this match out without a partner. But he's Hulk Fucking Hogan so he cleans house early on. Kidman is injured and afraid so he just leaves Awesome on his own for a good portion of the match. Considering this was a Hogan match I was actually impressed with the pace him and Awesome were able to keep. For the most part it was a pretty solid back and forth match until Awesome gained control and Kidman started to involve himself in the match. Actually this the best of I've seen Hogan in the ring around this time period. He had an interesting character that was just hell bent on revenge against the New Blood and he really brought the intensity.The work rate was also a lot better than I expected. A lot of the credit would have to go to Awesome as he wrestled most of the match with Hogan and it was good. Hogan even took a Powerbomb through a table and a splash from Kidman through a table. 

This was a million times better than it had any right to be. Kidman was a fantastic annoying heel on the outside of the ring and when he got in he was totally obnoxious. Hogan also didn't look invincible either which was a plus considering he was in a feud with the much smaller Billy Kidman. He tried to go to his classic "Hulk Up" and kick ass but it just wasn't enough in this match. I really can't believe how much I enjoyed. It gives me hope that I'm not totally wasting my time by watching all this late WCW stuff. 
**** *​
After the match Nash tried to make a save and take out Kidman and Awesome but Torrie was able to hit him with a low blow. Awesome and Kidman went after the ankle that he apparently broke a few weeks earlier. They built two feuds in this segment, had an awesome match, and overall made me want to see more of where they were going with things. A perfectly done TV segment.

*
Eric Bischoff w/Kimberly and Jeff Jarrett vs. David Arquette w/DDP and Chris Kanyon* 

David Arquette speared Bischoff out of his shoe. The spear was actually really awesome looking and I have to admit that Arquette showed a lot of charisma for someone that isn't a wrestler. Having him in a celebrity without him winning the title would have been a good idea. This was filled with run ins but it was entertaining as hell. WCW manages to entertain me for two segments in a row. With a cage match for the title and a Sting/Vampiro First Blood I'm getting my hopes up for this show. Low rating but you wouldn't watch this segment for the wrestling. It was pure entertainment. 
***​So we get a hilariously awesome and amazing promo from Scott Steiner where he talks about how angry he is with Booker T for costing him the title last week. Booker T tells him it was just business and he did it to keep Russo and Bischoff happy. Booker T actually had an interesting character as he was a total tweener in that he was doing heel things but I really feel like he's slowly turning into a face. Him and Steiner got into a brawl as the show went to commercial. 

_
WCW Tag Team Championship Match:_
*Kronic vs. Buff Bagwell and Shane Douglas(c)*

Everything about this was terrible. Kronic can't wrestle and both teams were basically heels. Total waste of time in all honesty. I can't think of a single redeeming quality about this match. I don't know why Russo brought in Kronic only to betray them soon after. 
*1/4* *​

Tank Abbott comes out and beats up someone from wcw.com because Goldberg won't come out and fight him. I marked out big time when Jeremy Borash from TNA (working on wcw.com at the time I guess) ran into the ring and tried to stop Tank. It didn't work. 
_

Cage Match for the WCW World Championship:​_
*Diamond Dallas Page vs. Jeff Jarret(c) w/Vince Russo*

After a wild brawl outside the ring they made into the cage and had a fast past and entertaining match for about 5 minutes maybe. The ending was crazy and created a really cool moment where Awesome ripped the cage door off to make a save, grabbed the ref's arm to stop the count but Kanyon was right behind him and threw Awesome into the cage. The ref counted put his arm down one more time and we have a new champion. I loved the ending and the match itself was good as well. Fast pacing made it easy to watch as well. Between the cool moment and the good match that was a great segment. 
***3/4 *


_First Blood Match:_
*Sting vs. Vampiro *

Very odd having this go on last. Oh, they poured a ton of blood into the ring so this had to go on last because the ring would have been covered in blood for the cage match. They fought for a couple minutes before blood fell from the rafters and landed on Sting. I'm assuming that means he lost. Not very good but I can only imagine how pissed off Sting is going to be. 
*1/2**​Nitro goes off the air with the New Blood beating the shit out of Sting.


This was a really good Nitro. One of the better ones that I can recall seeing since I started watching the Nitros and Thunders starting in January of 2000. The New Blood/Millionaires feud is heating up and WCW seemed to be doing a really good job of building up all these feuds for their PPV. I have to admit that I'm really excited to see how some of these matches turn out on Slamboree.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

TaylorFitz that's great stuff (you writing this.....not the wrestling), I've been menaing to look for the better WCW stuff right before they went under and that should be helpful.



~Hollywood Hogan~ said:


> *Bash at the Beach 1997: Juventud Guerrera, Hector Garza, Lizmark Jr. vs. La Parka, Psychosis, Villano IV*
> 
> The ultimate spotfest/clusterfuck but it was entertaining. Some really awesome showcasing of Lucha Libre style moves, really liked Lizmark Jr. & Juventud Guerrera. The constant accidental attacks between La Parka, Psychosis & Villano IV was pretty funny. The most memorable part of this match was when it looked like Juventud was going for the Sabu dive over the ropes but instead he just literally launched himself out of the ring and nearly destroyed himself. :lmao
> 
> ****1/2*


Watched that earlier in the year (or later last year, Idk). Thoughts be here:



Spoiler: the thoughts that be here



La Parka/Psicosis/Villano IV v Juventud Guerrera/Hector Garza/Lizmark Jr. (WCW 13/7/97)
--Thought this might be nothing more than a pile of moves (which admittedly I probably wouldn't have had a problem with), but I thought the little sub-stories involved were good. Started with Psicosis trying to get the upperhand on Lizmark but being foiled every time, and that kind of thing only lasted like 90 seconds, but it's kind of thing I can get into for that short time. Garza comes in to get Psicosis and Villano gets in and just cleans everyone and starts punishing Garza. Didn't think that would last long since I expected a whole lotta tecnico domination, and I was right. I could tell they were going to win and control most of the match, but if knowing who wins is going to bother me in a match I wouldn't enjoy 75% of the stuff I watch. Just enjoyin' the ride. A fair bit of this felt a little choreographed, but I kind of got the impression if it was a Mexican crowd with Mexican commentary and shitty VQ I wouldn't have criticized it, so I won't. And actaully i thought some of the "you know this is coming" shit was really good. I knew Psicosis was going to miss that bump (love his bumps, btw), I knew Sonny Onno was going to accidentaly hit La Parka, I knew everyone was going to miss the top rope splashes after the second person, but it's all great. Didn't like the spinning top rope-to-the-outside-jump-on-everybody spot though, reminds me of Money in the Bank ladder stuff. Thought the rudos might have actually had a chance at winning after Villano V came out, which was a nice cherry on a tasty lil' sundae. Won't be surprised if this is somewhere from 90-100, and at the same time I won't be at all upset if it fell off completely. honestly when it comes to lucha in WCW I can be a guy who says sarcastically "lucha libre is short matches on Nitro", but this isn't actually at all far off from what AAA would be doing, and about as good an example of lucha libre in the US that I can think of.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

*50 Greatest OMG Moments DVD*

Anybody seen it? I just bought it and I thought it was incredible. #47 imo was the best. Piper vs Goldust in a hollywood backlot match. They get into a high speed chase on the interstate and it was made to look like the OJ Simpson chase.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: 50 Greatest OMG Moments DVD*

I saw it 8/10


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: 50 Greatest OMG Moments DVD*

May I ask how much of each match is shown. Is it a substantial amount or just the part labelled WTF?

I have seen the ads for it and it looks interesting


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: 50 Greatest OMG Moments DVD*

I can't say I like the look of the DVD/Blu-Ray so it's pretty unlikely that I will pick it up.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 50 Greatest OMG Moments DVD*

I'll be getting it when it comes to the UK on Amazon. Looks pretty good tbf.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: 50 Greatest OMG Moments DVD*

Thought is was pretty good, more info/history on each match/moment would have been way better, but then it wouldn't work as a single DVD. Definitely an easy and entertaining couple of hours.

Strangely, all the while watching it, the "moment" that was at number one never even crossed my mind! (not saying I dismissed it, but it just never made it into my head for some reason)


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: 50 Greatest OMG Moments DVD*

Shane had some crazy matches


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: 50 Greatest OMG Moments DVD*

DVD thread up top.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWE - Nature Boy Ric Flair - The Definitive Collection*

Disc Two

*1. Mid-Atlantic Championship Wrestling - 18/8/82*
Ric Flair vs Jack Brisco
**1/2

*2. WCCW - 24/8/82 - 2/3 Falls - NWA Title*
Ric Flair vs Kerry Von Erich
****

*3. Mid-Atlantic Championship Wrestling - 31/8/83 - NWA Title*
Ric Flair vs Harley Race
***3/4

*4. WWW - 15/12/85*
Ric Flair, Arn Anderson & Ole Anderson vs Dusty Rhodes, Magnum TA & Manny Fernandez
***1/2

*5. Clash of the Champions - 27/3/88 - NWA Title*
Ric Flair vs Sting
***3/4

*6. Great American Bash - 23/7/89 - NWA Title*
Ric Flair vs Terry Funk
****1/4

Disc Three

*7. Madison Square Garden - 28/10/91*
Ric Flair vs Roddy Piper
**3/4

*8. Spring Stampede - 17/4/94 - WCW Title*
Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat
****1/4

*9. Taboo Tuesday - 1/11/05 - Steel Cage - Intercontinental Title*
Ric Flair vs Triple H
***3/4

*10. Wrestlemania 24 - 30/3/08 - Career Threatening Match*
Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels
****


----------



## txdave37 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: 50 Greatest OMG Moments DVD*



HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> Anybody seen it? I just bought it and I thought it was incredible. #47 imo was the best. Piper vs Goldust in a hollywood backlot match. They get into a high speed chase on the interstate and it was made to look like the OJ Simpson chase.


Watched it this weekend. Wished they had shown more of the Nexus debut. I sure miss those hardcore matches. The OMG jingle between each number in the countdown was extremely annoying and lame!


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

I could only fit in one match tonight. SARREH

*Daniel Bryan vs. Alberto Del Rio – Smackdown 08/19/11*
Well, this was like a see-saw match for me, on one-half, it bored me. On the other-half, it had me feeling all giddy and tight around my butt. The match starts off with some fiery kick exchanges which was fine, but then Del Rio started working the arm, and although it was solid enough work, it was like watching mature porn, it does the job but you don’t like watching it. I get what Cole’s trying to do with his commentary but it just feels way too forced, kinda makes me wanna bottle the guy. Bryan’s comeback brings some life into the match, especially with a sweet-as-candy flying knee. Almost immediately after Bryan adds some excitement, Del Rio stops being boring too. About fuckin’ time. Both guys just go back and forth towards the end, a sweet bridging suplex deserves an honourable mention. The transition into the finish was pretty sweet too, I wasn’t too high on Del Rio going in, but what he showed in the second half of this match has me thinking twice about the ‘ol Mexican. Bryan is Bryan. Quality as per usual. 

****1/2*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice review Rickeey and I love that description about Del Rio. Dude is a bit like Bret for me, his work does the job and accomplishes its purpose but it doesn't captivate me the same way a Finlay/Mcintyre/Arn Anderson working the same schtick would. May watch Lawler vs Jimmy Hart tonight, heard a lot of praise for it as one of the best 'Wrestler vs Manager' blow offs to a long running feud matches.


----------



## chazparks (Jan 10, 2010)

How is OMG. Why no WCW\ECW OMG?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Jerry Lawler vs Jimmy Hart, NO DQ LumberJack match, Memphis, 29/06/1981*

Probably the best wrestler vs manager pseudo squash match ever? Seeing Lawler and Hart be able to work this sort of match and then remember the debacle that was Lawler vs Cole at Wrestlemania 27 is a crying shame because Cole despite not being able to replicate the awesomeness of Jimmy Hart would have made a great punching bag for Lawler.

Match itself goes 8 minutes but is chop full of awesomeness. Really has the feel of Batman vs some local drug dealer who's shitting himself at the beating he's about to take and trying to find any opportunity to cheat his fate. Hart takes a bunch of awesome manager bumps off of Lawler punches and whilst scrambling to check his teeth are still in place manages to throw some powder into Lawler's eyes and begin a brief flurry of offence with some lovely punches that Lawler sells nicely and Hart to his credit is really good as this noob wrestler just trying to knock Lawler out whilst blinded and even unraps a chain which he chokes Lawler with and uses as a weapon with a couple of gorgeous punches that Lawler sells lovely by snapping his head backwards. Once Lawler manages to recover his sight there's a great pause as Hart now tries to run having accepted he's managed to somehow piss Lawler off even more and we get a fun 'babyface lumberjacks toy with Hart and throw him back into the ring' spot before Lawler obliterates Hart's leg which is a great callback spot to what began this blood feud when Hart dumped Lawler after he broke his left leg. Lawler locks in repeated spinning toe holds (Funk's legendary move and this match happening shortly after the Lawler vs Funk feud was another neat callback) until the ref calls for the bell and post match Lawler finishes Hart off once and for all by breaking his leg with the final spinning toe hold.

Great match to limit Hart's weaknesses as a guy who never wrestles and putting over his heel character by having him get enough offence in to make his eventual beating that much sweeter without dragging the match down. Hart really is a hell of a bumper as well to the man's credit.

****1/4*


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Alberto Del Rio's in ring ability is easilly the best quality about the guy. I'm becoming a supporter and have been a fan since I first laid eyes on the guy. He's got an outstanding look but at the same time I can never see myself completely marking out for the guy in any case. Watching him since going too raw and most recently winning the WWE championship, He has a charm and charisma about him but he does not have that GREAT presence that you would think a guy who looks like him would have. People can complain about the material he has all they want but what I see is a guy who definitely has talent but doesn't have that spark when cutting promos to be able too put the crowd in the palm of his hands. Even if he was a face there's just something about him that doesn't speak LOUDLY. Having said that, I can't wait until the guy feuds with the top workers in the company because I can definitely smell some classic matches from him in the next couple of years.

Anybody looking foward too the Christian\Orton cage match tomorrow? Hopefully there will be some reviews up on here afterwards.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I could see it being pretty solid. Don't think it can beat SS/OTL but up there. Hopefully it gets good time since it probably will since it's Smackdown.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd be looking more forward to it if was inside a bigger structure and headlined the first October PPV, bringing the feud to its proper end.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll agree to that. Not sure what match they're gonna waste a HIAC for this year.

I was just thinking about all the shit that Hogan/Edge vs Billy/Chuck makes it on to and I remembered I've never actually bothered to watch the match. :lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

WWEDVDNEWS.com said:


> Silvervision.co.uk have today revealed that the documentary portion on WWE’s upcoming Stone Cold Steve Austin 4-Disc DVD runs over a whopping 2 and a half hours. They also revealed one match confirmed to be included on the set:
> 
> Stunning Steve Austin vs. Gentleman Chris Adams
> (USWA – May 1990)
> ...


This Documentary is going to be fucking epic.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

This release just seems to be getting better and better. Will definitely be picking it up once it comes out!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Opinions on Royal Rumble 2007? for me John cena vs Umaga the Last Man Standing match is the best cena match I have ever watched and for me its got to be 5 stars.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

TheWFEffect said:


> Opinions on Royal Rumble 2007? for me John cena vs Umaga the Last Man Standing match is the best cena match I have ever watched and for me its got to be 5 stars.


Hardys/MNM tag match is really good.
Lashley/Test was about as good as can be for a Lashley and Test match .
Batista/Mr Kennedy was good, way better than I expected and I enjoy watching it.
Cena/Umaga is ok, but I do hate a number of things in it, especially how they set up the finish. Not even close to Cena's best match imo.
RR Match is awesome, a top 5... maybe top 7 RR Match for me. Last 10 minutes between Undertaker and HBK was fucking epic.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> TaylorFitz that's great stuff (you writing this.....not the wrestling), I've been menaing to look for the better WCW stuff right before they went under and that should be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I never hear anything good about that period in WCW and with a pretty good, though aging roster, I really found it hard to believe that they didn't have some good matches worth seeing. In all honesty I enjoyed the last Nitro I did a review on more than I have some recent Raws and Smackdowns that I've seen. It would better than a lot of the recent Raws if it wasn't for CM Punk's awesome storyline in all honesty. They make the young guys look really weak but the feud was a great idea and the booking was pretty smart. They spent time building up all the matches on the PPV, which is more than I can say for what WWE does now. But WWE today blows them out of the water with match quality.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy shit at a 2 1/2 hour doc. That sounds awesome. (Y)


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Shawn Michaels and Ahmed Johnson vs ??? and ??? (two dudes in jeans. I think one of them was Billy Gunn) - 22/07/96 RAW*
There was nothing particularly noteworthy in the wrestling of the match itself, but this match for me was a prime example of Shawn Michaels doing what he does best: putting on a show.

It's very easy to get over-serious and uppity when it comes to wrestling, so a gem like this coming around is a valuable reminder of what it's all about in the first place. Prior to the match, Shawn Michaels and Ahmed Johnston had just finished caking Sunny top to bottom, so she stands at ringside with a little extra icing. Good wrestling from Shawn is dotted with hilarious oversells, posing and general pandering to the crowd. Ahmed Johnson builds up a hot tag and gets it, only to be thwarted by the classic "Ref didn't see tag so it doesn't count" spot, and you feel let down a little bit. 
The match ends from a bizarre outside interference, which didn't take away from the match really. Overall it was a match to have a laugh about, but that's by no means a bad thing. It tells a very important lesson: *Wrestling. Is. Fun.* And perhaps no one tells it better than Shawn Michaels



KingCal said:


> RR Match is awesome, a top 5... maybe top 7 RR Match for me. Last 10 minutes between Undertaker and HBK was fucking epic.


Yep. What I loved so much about the match in itself is it did actually tell a story, something which hasn't really been done from the past Rumbles I've watched (besides maybe the '05 Rumble, "Cena eliminated Batista or Batista eliminated Cena?") Like you said Undertaker/HBK in that was nothing short of awesome, and I also loved the part Rated RKO played in it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I believe they are wrestling the Smoking Guns. One of them was Billy Gunn and they wore jeans. 

Sounds like a lot of fun as well.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, it was. Reminds me of a clip I watched some time back, it was a multi tag match and as one guy on the face team went for the pin the other guys just rushed in and dogpiled it :lmao . Someone in the comments said it was probably Shawn's idea, and you know he's probably right. The smile on his face said everything.

I love wacky, fun stuff. Hardly ever gets done anymore. I love CM Punk's "I'm flying!" top rope diving move for that reason. And I also thought about how he came out in a SCSA shirt and it made me think how funny it'd be if everyone came out in everyone else's shirts one Monday night for shits and giggles. Hell Halloween is on Monday this year. Book it WWE


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just popped in Judgment Day '08 which I've never seen. JBL/Cena is such a bad/boring match. And this is coming from a guy that loves JBL and thinks highly of Cena too. Certainly wasn't a good idea to open the show with such a slower match too. These four months were also the last time Cena wasn't in the title picture. And even before that I think he had been in it constantly since early '05.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*NWA Clash of the Champions VI: Ragin' Cajun (2/3 Falls)*
Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat
_Ahhh. Now I see what all the hype about this series is about. If you haven't seen this before the best way to describe it is Punk vs Cena at Money in the Bank with no botches, more strategy and a charming old school feel to it. Ric Flair plays his douchebag character well and Ricky shows Flair that he's not taking any shit from him early on by slapping him twice. Ricky has a perfect 'none of that shit' look on his face. For the next 55 minutes these two show us what real wrestling is. Every move in this match has a purpose and no move is done for the hell of it. The match rating drops to the ****3/4 region after the second fall, but picks it's momentum up after a few minutes. The crowd is split on who they want to win, with half of them rooting for Flair and the other half rooting for Steamboat. They remain hot and into the match for the entire match. Jim Ross and Terry Funk put on brilliant commentary here, constantly reminding us how important this match is. This all creates the perfect atmosphere, and it really compliments this classic match. _
*******


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Chi-Town Rumble: *****1/4*
Clash of the Champions: *****3/4*
WrestleWar: *****3/4*


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

The Christian\Orton match had some good action as expected but ABSOLUTELY awful ending. RKO off the top of the ropes and Orton goes over cleanly 1, 2, 3. So Sick. Unbelieveable how badly Orton dominated the feud entirely. Cole was trying to sell this feud as a equal lengthy feud but in reality it's been lopsided entirely. Not sure where they are going too take Christian's character from here but since they are doing this Raw\Smackdown thing maybe they can eventually transform him too a regular Raw guy and form a faction with The Miz and Rtruth. They completely buried the guy and it's pretty sad considering he's been putting on some of the best work in his career. Overall, Raw and Smackdown's "Supershows" were both a tragedy and not looking foward too next week.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Vengeance 2002*
Kurt Angle vs The Undertaker vs The Rock
_I saw this match come up a few times in the '5 Star Match List' topic and decided to check it out. I wasn't expect a 5 star classic, I just was expecting a fun match that is very similar to many other triple threats that the WWE has put on. That's exactly what I got. A match that follows WWE's formula for triple threat matches perfectly, albeit Angle dodgy selling._
***** - ****1/4*

*Smackdown 2011 (Steel Cage Match)*
Randy Orton vs Christian
_These two have fought numerous times this year, and some of the matches have been great, others have been decent. This was a very good TV match, possibly in the top 10 for best cage matches on TV. It could of gone either way, especially when they fought it out on top of the cage. If I was to rank it with the other matches these two have had, I'd say that it's slightly better than their Capitol Punishment encounter._
******


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> The Christian\Orton match had some good action as expected but ABSOLUTELY awful ending. RKO off the top of the ropes and Orton goes over cleanly 1, 2, 3. So Sick. Unbelieveable how badly Orton dominated the feud entirely. Cole was trying to sell this feud as a equal lengthy feud but in reality it's been lopsided entirely. Not sure where they are going too take Christian's character from here but since they are doing this Raw\Smackdown thing maybe they can eventually transform him too a regular Raw guy and form a faction with The Miz and Rtruth. They completely buried the guy and it's pretty sad considering he's been putting on some of the best work in his career. Overall, Raw and Smackdown's "Supershows" were both a tragedy and not looking foward too next week.


It was one of the worst-structured storylines of the year. It could have been something truly epic, on par with HBK vs. Jericho. But there was zero thought put into it, resulting in just a pile of meaningless good/great matches.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

People surprised by WWE having Orton bury someone again? especially Christian?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

How have any of the matches they've had 'buried' Christian? If they were three minute squash matches then yeh but Christian has been made to look like he can win everytime they've faced. He hasn't been buried at all.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

People are complaining about Christain not being made to look like Orton's equal which from what i've seen I can understand but i'm not going to get worked over about it either way. The way I see it right now the Smackdown roster exists to make Orton look like the top guy, people are going to get "fed" to Orton to put him over. No one on Smackdown, save maybe Henry right now even looks like a remote threat to him, but thats just 80's Hogan booking. Build someone up to look mega dangerous and then have the top guy crush him. Not saying this as a hater since I actually like Orton but thats been WWE MO to get the guy over the last few years.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I saw about the first half hour of WWE OMG Top 50 Moments DVD and it's just unbearable. 

Now it has some great moments, but there's this annoying "Oh My God" song that plays every freaking time they're doing the countdown it's so annoying. Also the wrestler commentary is kinda lame. Bit holy shit Miz commentary is fantastic! The guy is a great spokesman.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

McQueen said:


> People surprised by WWE having Orton bury someone again? especially Christian?


My problem is that Christian could've established himself as the man for a couple of months before even working with Orton. Mostly, this feud should have ended at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

This is off topic but making a thread about it is pretty useless in this section. Has anybody else read and/or heard Karl Stern's piece on the "Pioneers" and beginnings of wrestling?? Just got around that today and it's fascinating...Colonel James H. McLaughlin killing people and getting to know who were the most famous wrestlers to start working the crowd and the matches is awesome.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> How have any of the matches they've had 'buried' Christian? If they were three minute squash matches then yeh but Christian has been made to look like he can win everytime they've faced. He hasn't been buried at all.


Well to be fair he did win the World Title by getting kicked in the nuts. Not burying, but WWE really have no idea how to keep a good storyline stringed together. Proof of that is how CM Punk made the product watchable for everyone and is now feuding with someone who hasn't been relevant since 1998 and was hardly ever good in the first place. And Alberto del Rio, the guy who did nothing interesting since......well, arriving in the company, has the Title which Punk isn't even in contention for. I'm actually surprised Punk isn't contemplating leaving again.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

WHERE THE BIG BOYS PLAY:~

*Ric Flair & Barry Windham vs Ricky Steamboat & Eddie Gilbert, 20/01/1989*

Tremendous tag match and a lock for top 30. Loved Windham's 'aww son of a bitch' expression as Steamboat's music played and the whole chaotic nature of the first few minutes with Steamboat destroying both Flair & Windham before even young Gilbert manages to be too much for Flair & Windham served as a great introduction to the match. Refreshing to see the commentators play up the smallest bit of detail such as the heels regularly having to rethink their strategy because the faces are too much of them. Gilbert in peril was pretty great I thought, it lacked some hot tag teases but him reguarly getting in a few punches added to his character and the commentators trying to play up a lesser man being beaten by now really added to the drama and development of Gilbert which added excitement to the match. Loved Steamboat in particular doing a favourite spot of mine in tags where he reaches over the rope and almost collapses into the ring; never tires and always serves as a nice spot to show how hungy Steamboat is. Flair's cocky face after chopping Steamboat like he'd just won the battle only to be chopped 10x harder had me rolling and the hot tag and subsequent Steamboat burst of offence was brilliant in setting up Flair/Steamboat for the belt; really refreshing as well to see Steamboat not even be troubled at all during the exchanges and really put him over as the major threat to Flair and the Horsemen, Gilbert looked great working off of Flair & Windham and the heels had good stooging, bumping and snide tactics. For some reason I really marked for the simple transition where Flair faked leaving the ring only to grab Gilbert's leg and hook him to the mat: just oozed 'World Champion intelligence'.

******


*Rock N Roll Express vs Midnight Express, WrestleWar 1990*

Pre match promo from JC is terrific, just oozes extreme heel as well as making the match seem that much greater and must see. Maybe its just me but there's something about southern US accents that really adds to a promo for me and makes it seem much better than say a NYC accent etc. Maybe its because I love a lot of southern wrestling and its influence but hearing a guy like Cornette, Funk or Lawler comes off much more dramatic and resembles 'professional' wrestling a lot better to me. JR saying 'I didn't even know he liked girls' about Cornette was just :lmao worthy. Also seeing how well WCW actually PROMOTED this upcoming bout as you know...important and larger than life makes me sad when seeing how WWE promotes tag teams these days.

Anways this is a legit classic tag team match IMO, so many great moments such as the atomic drop collision between the midnight express, Cornette flapping his racket to revive Eaton after he's possibly KO'd, Cornette cracking Gibson with the racket for that gorgeous nearfall and pulling this awesome shit toothed grin before flipping out when it doesn't get the win. Classic southern tag formula with the R n R Express being too hot to handle in the beginning and I really loved Morton being stuck in the corner only to roll through the legs and tag out immediately demonstrating the Midnight Express just could not catch a break. Great bumping from Eaton & Lane as well as Cornette being a constant thorn on the outside, Lane saying Gibson used a closed fist after he eats a shoulderblock etc. Morton's FIP was amazing with him eating the offence wonderfully and them doing a bunch of great cut off spots, cheating behind the ref's back, drawing Gibson into the ring to bend the rules some more, Cornette getting into it with the ref meaning he misses a Morton sunset flip and the hot tag being built to as the R n R Express's last hope of winning the match given the punshment Morton has taken. Shame Morton appeared to be a little out of position on the finish as Eaton simply dropped Gibson without any sign that Morton was in frame but I'm not about to let that detract from a wonderful match, hell the spot in itself was difficult to execute believably even without a miscommunication in timing. Will add Morton climbing onto Lane during a knucklelock to dive onto Lane was a mind blowing spot that I lost my shit for. Top 10 easily and hell this may be my highest ranked tag match with a definate top 5 shot.

*****1/2*


*Midnight Express vs Southern Boys, US Tag Team Championship, Great American Bash 1990*

"Why don't you sit down and wipe that ugly off your face you stinking pig faced moron" :lmao.

"Karate's not legal in pro wrestling" :lmao

JC is awesome man.

Aww man this was incredible, I mean I thought the last match was pushing top 5 for the poll and well this is right up there with it. I mean aside from a killer pacing, we get a breakout team vs the established heels, a killer FIP segment and heel in peril segment and Cornette adds so much to the match with his distractions, antagonising and general despiar when Armstrong & Smothers are on top.

The karate spot and Cornette's reaction is top 20 material by itself and the building to it with the Southern Boys being all over the Midnight Express and in particular Eaton with their pacing, double team moves as well as even besting then in the quick mat exchanges really paint the picture that the Southern Boys are gonna pull off the win of their careers, of course Ross pointing out the roll they've been on actually helps reinforce their credibility (take notes 2011 WWE). Cornette ending up on the floor crying capped off a tremendous heel in peril segment which went around 9 minutes and featured all the classic heels look like goofs and high octane pacing you've come to expect from great southern formula tags. I've also grown to adore how sinister and brutal the Midnight Express are during the transition and control segment, both times Smothers hits the guardrail sounded incredibly brutal and a lot of the closed fist punches and force with how the moves were applied really added to the story, shame a lot of the crowd seemed to love the Midnight Express as it did kind of take away from the Southern Boys's breakout match instead of like in the R n R Express match where not even Lane & Eaton's mothers were cheering them. Loved the hot tag and anarchy which broke out after with bodies flying everywhere and Smothers trying to outsmart Eaton by switching with Armstrong to score a close near fall. Finish was great in keeping heat on Lane & Eaton with the kick to the head into the schoolboy and it really came off as the midnight express being ahead of the southern boys tonight with how they pulled off the spot and got the win. Really nice finish that completed the story and made the Southern Boys look like legit stars...shame the crowd popping for the heels took away a bit of the story in making new stars out of Smothers & Armstrong. Still this is just behind the Wrestlewar 1990 tag for me, but definitely top 10 material unless more good shit crops up*.

*which I'll bet my life does

*****1/2*


*Ric Flair & Sting vs Great Muta & Dick Slater, COTC VIII*

Loved this. Dick Slater for me was the best part of the match or certainly the most entertaining. He had some terrific bumps and just manly offence with mean punches and rough looking execution of neckbreakers and other nasty looking stuff, really fitted the whole chaotic nature of the match and I loved how the match would every now and then break down into an all out brawl with Slater & Muta trying to injure Flair in the midst of the ongoing Terry Funk feud. I can't say Muta has ever struck me as a great wrestler but I dug his whole 'loony and crazy' character in this environment and he really came off as someone you couldn't prepare for or try and strategise against and as a result he and Slater made a great team filled with brawling and crazy mannerisms. Sting honestly did nothing for me here, he had a few nice power spots but honestly his initial hot tag and subsequent FIP act honestly were the low points of the match, its not like he's doing anything bad outright but I just can't get into his offence or his selling. The woman egging Flair on to punch Slater in the nose and then clapping enthusiastically afterwards was sensational. Oh yeah and Funk trying to asphyxiate Flair with a plastic bag over the head wasn't bad either. Oh yeah the Hart roll of change punch to Sting was a terrific near fall I thought, thumbs up there again. I'll have this floating around the bottom 30 for the great post match angle, the crowd being molten for Flair who was terrific as a man possessed just looking to hurt Slater & Muta. Still though Slater really caught my eye: you know he was good when I thought he outclassed Ric freaking Flair in 1989.

****3/4*


*Sting vs Big Van Vader, WCW World Heavyweight Championship, Great American Bash 1992*

LOVED THIS. Really thought it was a tremendous face champ vs unstoppable monster in Vader with a great crowd that was utterly behind Sting and booing Vader like ******** boo the end of NASCAR season. Vader as usual was terrific with his bumping for a man of his size which I thought added to the match and made Sting look terrific in being able to get the big man off of his feet, and Vader's control segment and general offence was stellar including some terrific punches and a hell of a splash. Thought they paced the match incredibly well between Vader looking unstoppable at the beginning only for Sting to use his intelligence to outsmart Vader in the lock up exchange and then knock him off of his feet with some rabid fire offence. Didn't think it came off as making Vader look vulnerable but more Sting's conditioning and athelticism being too much at times for the bigger Vader. Sting not really being able to ground Vader so continuing to try and hit like him a house of cards and ultimately proving costly not only in allowing Vader to start his initial control segment but also proving decisive in the finish of the match was a fine running theme which I thought played off of the monster vs champion story really well and Vader destroying the bloodied champion before pinning him was a real definitive moment and great way to begin their feud. Sting looked great in being able to trouble Vader but the match smartly developed the story of Sting not really knowing how to put Vader away and ultimately forcing him to make a mistake. Also loved the ref bump costing Sting the win off of the german suplex as well as that beastly rolling Liger kick Sting busted out, that was a thing of beauty. Yeah definitely going high on this one.

******


*Sting vs Vader, King Of Cable Finals, Starrcade 1992*

Man this was a worthy followup which played off of the first match terrificly but I think I'd still rank it below GAB on a first watch. The start is very well executed with Sting trying to be cautious and meticulous in bringing Vader down as he realises his mistake cost him dearly the last time they met. Vader and Race do a nice job of trying to goad Sting into dropping this game plan before Vader overpowers Sting again and immediately they build another story of Sting being hopelessly outmatched vs Vader. Eventually though Sting retaliates and unleashes a great comeback with some great displays of strength of his own including a lovely DDT that Vader bumped like a nutter for. Looooved the callback spot to their first match and the continuation of the running theme that Sting just does not know how to put Vader away and once again his over exuberance costs him dearly as he plants himself on the guardrail off of a missed stinger splash.

Vader now unleashes a killer streak of sickening punches and power moves including a disgusting splash that looked on first watch to land dangerously close on Sting's head. Sting bumps and sells nicely as this guy who looks close to be getting KO'd but who keeps getting up and Ross really puts over the possibility of Vader punching himself out as well as the danger of Sting employing this strategy and the ref maybe having to stop the match. Sure enough Vader's punches start to lose their impact (a spot I always loved in Jerry Lawler matches) and Sting feeds off of this and unleashes a barrage of punches before hitting a samoan drop which looked very sluggish in execution but fit nicely into the story of Sting being beaten to within an inch of his life and not having the power to be clean lifting a man of Vader's size. Race distracts Sting just in time for Vader to take control again before getting overconfident and crucially making a mistake (as was the finish in the GAB match) by going for a second splash and allowing Sting to counter with a gorgeous powerslam for a quick flash pin. Loved the theme of this match being Sting again not knowing how to keep Vader down and ultimately leading to him getting beaten within an inch of his life but crucially finding a way to outsmart Vader and be able to finally score a pin over the monster although still being none the wiser on how to properly deal with this behemoth.

******


*Arn Anderson vs Shane Douglas, TV Title, WCW 17/02/1990*

Aww man this was great and a lock for the list somewhere. Douglas starts like a house on fire with counters for every move Arn attempts including a lovely fake out of a crossbody turned into a top rope dropkick. Arn taking the time to scour in disgust during an arm wrench and wag his finger to the crowd that he wasn't done was typical Arn and a great little bit of character from him as well as the attempted hair pull still not being able to get him momentum. He tries desperately to counter everything Douglas throws at him and it all ends with him whiffing a couple of attempted punches and doing a Flair esque flop to the floor in exhaustion. Transition spot was nicely done with an instinctive headbutt to the midsection before Ole injures Douglas's arm on the floor. From here Arn's control segment is totally bossy with great methodical dissection of the arm mixed with some cheating and taunting to rub salt into the wounds. Cornette is flat out magical as the heel commentating putting over the struggle Douglas is in and trying to bury him but deliberately raising his stock with how he puts over the arm work from Arn as well as dropping lines about getting Dr Andrews to fix the arm once the match is done and JR constantly telling JC that Douglas isn't a quitter again puts over this kid in amongst the Horseman vs Sting/Steiners/Douglas feud. The ref throwing the match out with Douglas screaming in agony not to whilst selling the arm majestically was great character development in lifting Douglas's stock as a plucky rookie who didn't quit whilst getting more heat on Arn and Ole for injuring yet another babyface.

****1/2*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching the 50 most shocking moments DVD and JR's commentary to the New Age Outlaws/Foley & Funk dumpster thing is awesome. "THERE ARE PEOPLE IN THERE GODDAMMIT. AND SO IDIOT AT HOME PROBABLY THINKS THEY JUST LEARNED HOW TO FALL. BUT THAT'S NOT HOW IT WORKS!"

Fucking awesome. :lmao


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Angry J.R. commentary is great. I liked Shanes commentary from SNH back in the attitude era. Theres a tag match on the Higest Flyers set with the Hardys/Kai en Tai and he goes absolutely nuts throughout the whole damn match. It's fantastic


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

(Y)

As for the 50 most shocking DVD, the doc is pretty fun to watch. Lots of Stone Cold moments that are great and the majority of the commentary being from younger guys that were in middle school when this happened was really cool. Ziggler, Punk, Kofi and Bryan had a majority of it. Lawler/JR got a good amount of it too.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*NWA WrestleWar 1989*
Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat
_I've seen all three matches from the Flair/Steamboat 1989 trilogy now and I must say, I'm impressed. Brilliant wrestling from these guys, but it doesn't outshine their Clash of the Champions match. The post match stuff with Terry Funk is brilliant and I can't wait to check out Flair/Funk's series of matches._
*****3/4*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Watch Steamboat vs Funk 1989 as well, I think its inbetween the two Flair vs Funk matches and has Funk being his terrific insane self and despite not going overly long is still a great match.

You really ought to get around to the Windham vs Flair series in 86 (Battle of The Belts II), 87 (Worldwide 20/01) and Crockett Cup (11/04). I'd put BOTB II just behind Flair/Steamboat COTC but above the Chi Town & Wrestlewar match.

Don't forget Flair/Steamboat also had 2 House Show matches in 1 day on 18/03/1989. The first is in Landoved and the second in Philadelphia. Meltzer gave one of them ****** IIRC and whilst I think that's old Dave grossly overrating it I'd still say it's worthy of being talked about alongside Chi Town & Wrestlewar. They even do a spot in the second match that plays off of the first match earlier in the day, madness.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> Well to be fair he did win the World Title by getting kicked in the nuts. Not burying, but WWE really have no idea how to keep a good storyline stringed together. Proof of that is how CM Punk made the product watchable for everyone and is now feuding with someone who hasn't been relevant since 1998 and was hardly ever good in the first place. And Alberto del Rio, the guy who did nothing interesting since......well, arriving in the company, has the Title which Punk isn't even in contention for. I'm actually surprised Punk isn't contemplating leaving again.


True, they could have definatly booked it better for Christian, and for Punk now you mention it. They do have a nice knack for screwing potential great storylines up dont they?

But there's still a difference between being 'buried' and being booked to not be on Ortons level. Most heels will be booked to not be on the top babyfaces level, it's just the way things go


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> My problem is that Christian could've established himself as the man for a couple of months before even working with Orton. Mostly, this feud should have ended at Hell in a Cell.


The feud's run it's course but yeah, my only regret is that we don't get to see the crazy shit Christian can do at an environment like HIAC. Instead, we might get an Orton/Henry bore fest of a HIAC match.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Continuing the WCW top 100 matches poll:

*Bob Orton Jr vs Dick Murdoch, COTC VI 1989*

An okay match here which did its job of setting up a rematch down the line. Both men trade counters and mat work with both zeroing in on the left arm and targeting it with some nice and basic stretching. Breaks down eventually into a slugfest and Murdoch sells some of the punces and elbows terrificly like he swallowed his own teeh and collapsing after nearly every punch he throws. Orton took one wacky bump off of a dropkick but had some nice dead leg selling of Dick's punches and the finish was neat with Murdoch setting up for the brainbuster and Gary Hart pulling his leg from under him and scoring Orton the pin. Won't vote for this but hoping the subsequent bullrope match is better because I'd love to have some Murdoch somewhere in my Top 100.

***1/2*


*Bob Orton Jr vs Dick Murdoch, Texas Bullrope Match, WrestleWar 1989*

I enjoyed this more than the last match but still don't think I'll vote for it as a number #100 or something. They play up Murdoch having the experience with him backing Orton into the corner and faking him out a couple of times and tease the cowbell as a weapon. Loved the two spots where Orton tried to run away only to be yanked back and then thrown into the ring post. Murdoch had some nice punches and Orton bumped really well for one that reminded me of Randy Orton with a sort of snapped back/slow motion bump. Finish was really good I thought with Murdoch tieing Orton up the by the legs, dropping a few elbows and then pinning him. Post match beatdown was terrific with Murdoch being hung over the ropes, if they have another match I'll try and track it down because a full on brawl between both could be extremely good shit.

***3/4*


*Ric Flair & Arn Anderson vs Bobby Eaton & Brian Pillman, WCW Main Event 09/06/1991*

Enjoyed this and could see it slipping in the bottom 10 of the poll. Nicely paced with an enjoyable heel in peril spell early with Arn in particularly trying everything to gain an advantage and failing miserable every time, particularly enjoyed the failed piledriver on the fall and clotheslining the ring post. Eaton was really good as a fiery babyface trying to bust Flair up and they had a really good 20 second exchange in the corner with Eaton punching the shit out of Flair who had this hilarious boxing guard selling before collapsing out of the ring. Arn trying to weaken Pillman before the loser leaves WCW tag the following week was nice for all of the 3 minutes it got, finish was pretty weak though as they didn't really build well to the countout I thought. You just saw Eaton and Flair on the outside and then heard the bell being rung, still I was thoroughly entertained and would rank this for fun rather than being awesome or anything.

*****


*Nasty Boys vs Southern Boys, 06/10/1990*

Nice big team vs quicker team match here. Southern Boys are really good at working quick double team moves and controlling the pace right from the off. Heat segment is good with the Nasty Boys kicking ass with some good power moves and giving a real beating to Armstrong and doing some smart taunting to mug Armstrong behind the ref's back. Hot tag is built nicely and Smothers makes a great one with quick offence and some quick double team manouevres that have the Nasty's reeling. Finish with Smothers being cheapshotted in the back before a double team move puts him away was a good finish to protect the Southern Boys and build to Nastys vs Steiners at Halloween Havoc.

*****


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey guys, can you help me out here? I wanna find out more about Vader because I love watching competent "big guys" in the ring and people say he's one of the best. Can you tell what are some of his greatest matches and, if possible, where I could watch them? Thanks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Do you have any objections to Japanese Commentary? Because if so you should probably stick to his stellar WCW run.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Vader vs Misawa in NOAH on 2000 is a good one start. It's short, it's stiff, it's s.... great.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Vader vs Misawa in NOAH on 2000 is a good one start. It's short, it's stiff, it's s.... great.


I'm watching this now. Love how he starts the match with that nasty looking suplex.

EDIT: Oh man, that really was a great match! Wasn't a big fan of the finish but wow. Vader has an incredible moveset. And I was NOT expecting that moonsault! Good stuff!


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> True, they could have definatly booked it better for Christian, and for Punk now you mention it. They do have a nice knack for screwing potential great storylines up dont they?
> 
> But there's still a difference between being 'buried' and being booked to not be on Ortons level. Most heels will be booked to not be on the top babyfaces level, it's just the way things go


I think Christian has been booked to not be on Orton's level and also buried in the sense that he can't be taken seriously in the main event spotlight as long as Orton is around. I'm an Orton fan and even I can admit that the way Christian has looked against him in this rivalry is complete and utter horseshit. Throwing water at him and running away, getting lawyers to twist the rules. If they are going to do all this stuff to make Christian weak and than have him get dominated in the ring on top of everything else. I wouldn't say he's getting buried completely but he's getting buried to a certain extent. Christian never beat him cleanly once, The only time Christian pinned him was in a tag team match at Smackdown and than he celebrated like he just won the damn SuperBowl and this is when he was HEAVYWEIGHT Champion. It's almost like they just threw the belt on him to get away from Orton for a month or so just so people wouldn't get tired of Orton having the belt. If you are going to "reward" a guy for all his hard work he has put in not only WWE but the Wrestling business than give the guy some credibility for god sakes. He's been putting on great match quality and has been good with what he has to work with in his promos and just came out of a 6 match series with the #1 guy on Smackdown. Yet, I have no idea what the hell they are going to do with him from here. He's basically killed off at the moment and that's not right.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> Don't forget Flair/Steamboat also had 2 House Show matches in 1 day on 18/03/1989. The first is in Landoved and the second in Philadelphia. Meltzer gave one of them ****** IIRC and whilst I think that's old Dave grossly overrating it I'd still say it's worthy of being talked about alongside Chi Town & Wrestlewar. They even do a spot in the second match that plays off of the first match earlier in the day, madness.


I never actually think Dave said it was six stars (Landover, I think). IIRC he said something along the lines of "Better than the Chicago match (which it is...by quite a lot if I'm honest- Landover, not Philly), and people thought since Chi-Town was 5, then that was six. The Landover match really is incredible and if someone said it was the best match they've had I wouldn't be too surprised.



NJ88 said:


> True, they could have definatly booked it better for Christian, and for Punk now you mention it. They do have a nice knack for screwing potential great storylines up dont they?
> 
> But there's still a difference between being 'buried' and being booked to not be on Ortons level. Most heels will be booked to not be on the top babyfaces level, it's just the way things go


Buried isn;t the word I'd use either, but I think it's painfully obvious that the WWE high-ups don't take Christian too seriously compared to a guy like Orton.



NatP said:


> Hey guys, can you help me out here? I wanna find out more about Vader because I love watching competent "big guys" in the ring and people say he's one of the best. Can you tell what are some of his greatest matches and, if possible, where I could watch them? Thanks.


vs. Shinya Hashimoto 24/4/89
vs. Chsoshu 19/8/90
vs. Fujinami 7/1/91
vs. Sting GAB92
vs. Simmons 2/8/92 (aired on the 8/8/92 Saturday Night apparently)
vs. Sting Starrcade 92
vs. Sting SuperBrawl3
vs. Steamboat 29/5/93 
vs. Davey Boy Clash 18/8/93
vs. Steamboat 16/10/93
vs. Cactus Jack Havoc93
w/Austin vs. Flair/Arn 13/11/93
vs. Flair Starrcade93
vs. Bossman Spring Stampede 94
vs. Sting Slamboree94
vs Sting vs. Bossman Fall Brawl 94
vs. Inoki 4/1/96
vs. Michaels SummerSlam 96
vs. Taker vs. Hart vs. Austin IYH Final Four
vs. Shamrock IYH A Cold Day In Hell
vs. Misawa 2/5/99
vs. Misawa 30/10/99

Some of that isn't his BEST, but, eg, the Clash match with Davey is one of Davey's best matches so included stuff like that. some of those are just plain ol' fun and some are damned classics. Still have a lot to see as well, like all of the Takada stuff (which, I'm not looking as forward to b/c I'm really not a Takada fan at all). Still, whether you like that stuff as much as me or not, everything there is at least "good", I think.

As for where you can watch them...some you can find on Youtube, some on Dailymotion. There was a Vader in Japan megapost here a couple of years back that shouldn't be hard to find in the megasposts section as well.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Fair enough, just saw it mentioned somewhere on the net ages ago about Meltzer allegedly saying 1 match was so good it went beyond 5*. They're both really brilliant matches and the fact they play off of a spot in the first match is just incredible.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Im really starting to hate Kurt angle

Not because if his matches, but because of his ass clowns who think he's god.

Apparently you hit suplexes and moonsaults off cages for 10 years, while repeating youre the best over and over again, all of a sudden the entire IWC start to believe its true


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I kinda want to go off on a tirade about how Backlund is everything Angle should have been but those trolls would never stop raging.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I can see why everyone loves Kurt, he's got fast pacing, no downtime in between spots and pulls off numerous spots in matches that amaze people. Occasionally when he slows down and structures his matches around spots better he becomes a really great worker and its probably that more than anything that annoys me about the guy, that he can be so good yet still insists on this terrible formula of spots per second and ignores the basics of selling, structure, story and character that have been the backbone of wrestling since its formation.

Its the same with Davey, I honestly find him terrible most of the time but am well aware of what makes him popular and why he can carve a niche following on this forum for his athleticism and fast paced matches. I think the trick is to just explain your reasoning if you ever get into a debate about either man and just accept that people will inevitable fall in love with their work whereas you'll find what they enjoy more annoying.

Fans of either guy who try to laugh at the notion that either one may have some faults in their work are far more elitist and snobbish though in my experience than people who openly admit to not caring for either guy.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

There is no going back. I think its the gold medal, spots, repeated phrases and the risking of his own life.

Its wrestling fan coward mentality really. That somehow the existence of Kurt, within the sport, a genuine gold medalist in actual wrestling, somehow legitimises the business. Kinda like an alpha male mentality thing. That kurt's insanity, delusion and self promotion, protects the smarks.

His reckless spots make him seem 'badass'. The suplexes look amazing. The technical wrestling makes it 'real'. 

On paper, Kurt should be the greatest of all time. But mcqueen said it himself, Kurt holds himself back


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll never get why people say his natural amateur ability makes him a better wrestler. Sure he's a better 'wrestler' in the context of being able in his prime to embarass most guys in a shoot contest but he's not a better 'pro wrestler' or worker where to be good you have to have more than just talent and execution but how to bump and sell well to put over your opponent, how to build a match around your opponent's strengths whilst trying to minimise/hide their weaknesses to engage a crowd and carry on the story of the match. Kurt is a naturally gifted athlete but you can see professional wrestling in the sense of psychology and structuring of matches is just something he never picked up as well as a territory wrestler from the older days who would learn and craft their act to rely more on just their body to make a match better and entertaining.

Shit Ken Shamrock is a legitimate MMA athlete who could embarass most guys in the locker room in a shoot fight but that doesn't make him a better worker than HBK. Angle though could have done wonders in UWF and RINGS though, I imagine with the right booking and promotion he could have been a big draw in Japan during the height of shoot style.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree and I was pretty pissed when he pretty much buried Orton in 2006, especially the match at ONS. that was just awful.

shelton benjamin is a amazing wrestler because he's athletic and his an amatuer backround.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Triple Threat in WM 22 gave me aids


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Angle is a poor pro wrestler, I stay away from any threads praising him as I get annoyed.  DEM INTERNETZ BE BEETIN' MEH!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Angle was at his best as the somewhat goofy American hero of the WWF.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He was at his best when he wrestled Austin and Taker

Simple as that. Even as a cowardly heel, he was fun. But when he went wrestling machine crazy, he became convinced this shit is real and anything resembling psychology, character or storytelling went straight out the window


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

His matches are constantly go! go! go!, he never slows it down just because he gets "this is awesome" chants


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Agreed with his 2002 cocky dickead character being a close second (specifically around Rey's debut in 2002). Like I said there is no doubting his natural ability but then again the best workers are those who can rely on their mannerisms and knowledge in how to work a crowd and get insane reactions for very little without having to kill themselves or ruin the credibility of the other guy's offence in order to draw a crowd in.

I saw a clip of PWG BOLA and there's a spot in the Edwards vs Steen match where they just superkick each other 5 times in the face and refuse to sell it or try to make it mean something. Its just there to wow a crowd and try and pop them and then 3 minutes later they'll attempt to better the last exchange with something even more elaborate and contrived. Finlay will no doubt set Edwards right when they meet in October.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

I watched an interview with Val Venis, where he pretty much said Angle's selling sucked, he talked about an incident where Eddie Guerrero frogsplashed him, and within seconds Angle gets up going "woo!" and slaps an ankle lock on him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Edwards is prototype indy wrestler #1. He does absolutely nothing to stand out aside from be really boring.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

From what i hear, Eddie once argued with Kurt because Kurt said Eddie was spending too much time on the ground hurt.

Yes. a wrestler got angry that another wrestler sold his moves really well

This actually happened


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> I agree and I was pretty pissed when he pretty much buried Orton in 2006, especially the match at ONS. that was just awful.
> 
> shelton benjamin is a amazing wrestler because he's athletic and his an amatuer backround.


Shelton, like Angle, had periods where he was pretty fucking awesome. Then he just kinda died out before finally getting released. Years later . Watched the first 3 months of Raw 06 so far for my 06 project and he is EASILY the best wrestler on the fucking roster at the time. Both he and Angle wrestled HBK in January 06 on Raw, and guess who had the better match with old HBK? Yep, Shelton. Angle's match with him sucked fucking shit, but Shelton's match with him was fucking awesome, with one of THE best callback spots I've ever seen (playing off the awesome superkick finish from their Raw 05 match).

Angle in 06 for the two or so weeks he was on Raw was just a fucking train wreck. Ankle lock in a first blood match. Working over HBK's back in their match and I think he hit his Angle Slam on the floor, in the ring at least once, and off the top rope. And HBK still won.

I'm refusing to discuss Angle any more tbh. I don't even want to venture into that Angle thread for fear of me having a heart attack due to the stress of reading a ton of arse backward dumb fuck comments from idiots who can't seem to grasp why anyone doesn't like the fucking guy or think he's any good. We get it, YOU like him. We don't. We have REASONS for not liking him. You just keep claiming he's a Gold Medallist and put on a bazillion 5 star matches IN YOUR OPINION and somehow he's the greatest of all fucking time and there is no saying otherwise. If you like him, its fine, but either back up your own fucking opinion with something other than bullshit or just fucking admit that you either can't explain why you love him or you love him BECAUSE of his movefest style. I'm a fan of SID FUCKING VICIOUS despite the fact I KNOW he's a shit wrestler. I'm over the fact that he's pretty shit and I just enjoy him because I was a fan as a stupid kid and I can still enjoy the guy to this day.

So yeah, fuck off Angle. I don't want to talk about you and your shitty wrestling style any more.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> Agreed with his 2002 cocky dickead character being a close second (specifically around Rey's debut in 2002). Like I said there is no doubting his natural ability but then again the best workers are those who can rely on their mannerisms and knowledge in how to work a crowd and get insane reactions for very little without having to kill themselves or ruin the credibility of the other guy's offence in order to draw a crowd in..


I don't like his 2002 stuff very much at all, really. It's really cool when he does act cocky and does something like slaps Mysterio's head because he's small and inferior, but his offense/selling was still (or should I say "becoming" since it was really the first year it was happening) confusing a lot of the time. 



rude awakening said:


> I watched an interview with Val Venis, where he pretty much said Angle's selling sucked, he talked about an incident where Eddie Guerrero frogsplashed him, and within seconds Angle gets up goign "woo!" and slaps an ankle lock on him.


Probably SummerSlam 04. God that match sucks, and it's not all Angle's fault either. Awful Guerrero performance, awful booking, awful match. Awful. HHH/Eugene was a billion times better.

I've beaten the dead horse with Angle enough over twenty months, I think.

Still take him over Shelton. I don't think Shelton was ever particularly good. Cal's Raw 06 stuff is actually interesting me, though. Damn you.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow. Im wondering who trained Angle, because surely he must have been taught the fundamentals


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dory Funk Jr. This is the same guy who helped train Jumbo and countless other really good wrestlers

I've heard that rumor too Redead. Anyways out for the night, keep fightin the good fight fellas.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Triple H vs Eugene was fucking awesome.

one of the best asshole preformances in history. Mr anderson can go fuck himself


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Angle and Guerrero had suprisingly to me really dissapointing chemistry in the ring. The only match of theirs I loved was in 2002 on Smackdown but I really dislike their Summerslam and Wrestlemania match


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

In fairness Redead I've heard that incident may have occurred during a match where Eddie apparently was really messed up and didn't want to have anyone touching him at all. I think it was a lumberjack match or something and he was apparently really insistent on not being touched or handled and this led to an altercation between them backstage.

But yeah Angle is a visually inspiring worker who I'd recommend to anyone trying to get into wrestling along with HBK because whilst Angle lacks for me the selling, pacing, structuring and fundamentals of a worker who can be excellent whether they're 200 pounds or 360 pounds he is an easy guy to watch especially if you're a casual fan unaware of how matches are worked. Hell part of the reason I've gradually soured towards Kurt is because I learnt more and more about the structure of matches and how guys will bump and stretch matches out to make their opponents look like gold. The more I began to learn of how wrestling matches are thought out made me feel less awed by Angle's athleticisim and conditioning and more aware of how his athleticism largely had to cover up his inexperience and knowledge in how to structure a match to get both men over.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> I don't like his 2002 stuff very much at all, really. It's really cool when he does act cocky and does something like slaps Mysterio's head because he's small and inferior, but his offense/selling was still (or should I say "becoming" since it was really the first year it was happening) confusing a lot of the time.


Yeah I was talking more his character and at times him being a good asshole in the ring trying to show up guys like Rey with amateur stuff and then bumping well and getting his ass kicked and looking like a good heel worker. Then he started wrestling for over 6 minutes in singles matches again and the same flaws returned.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Summerslam 2000 (TLC Match)*
The Hardyz vs Edge & Christian vs The Dudley Boyz
_Ahhh. This was the first big spotfest matches I saw. Good times. This is much like their WrestleMania encounter earlier in the year, but much better. Yet I only have their 'Mania match at ****1/4 tops. What makes this different then? Well, it's spots were much more innovative, it's commentary is great, the crowd is hotter and it's filed with emotion. That's why. _
*******


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Moving on from the Angle shit...

We've done best wrestler ever, so why not be a bit more specific? In your opinion(s), who do you believe to be the best face worker ever, likewise with best heel worker ever? Can be from whatever promotion/continent wherever.

And just to extend the question slightly, what do you believe to be the best heel performance ever (in a single match), likewise with face performance?


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

All right, Ric Flair as best heel worker, and Ricky Steamboat as best face worker. 

As for performances, hmmmmmm, I think John Cena vs Umaga RR 07. Cena played the superman role very well and did not look very tedious at all and it did not get boring since Umaga was such a powerful monster heel at that time.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Best face worker to me is Ricky Steamboat. From his selling, bumping and general character of a family man filled with honour and compassion you don't really get more likeable and loved than he did. The spot where he instinctively slapped Madusa in WCW after she hit him only to aplogize and try to help her up summed the guy up. There's a reason he could never be heel. Close second for me is Ricky Morton, the all time best FIP in tag team matches and Mysterio would arguably be third. Tremendous seller and bumper and his size makes him such an engrossing underdog who draws you into his matches. HBK was also excellent as a FIP in tags but still way behind the above three IMO.

Funk's performance vs Lawler in Memphis in their NO DQ match in 1981 to me is probably the best performance I've seen rivalled only by his performance in the Empty Arena match. Eddie's performance at GAB 2005 though is the best 'pure heel' performance I've ever seen, just nothing remotely likeable about him that night. HHH vs Eugene in 2004 and Flair in 2005 also come really close as flat out sensational performances as pure heels who no crowd could root for. There's likely numerous more examples but those stick out to me immediately. Actually Bill Dundee in the 30/12/85 LLT match vs Lawler is worthy of such praise.

All time best face performance? Probably hand on heart Eddie vs JBL Judgement Day 2004, Eddie vs Lesnar NWO 2004 or Lawler vs Dundee 30/12/85 where Lawler wrestles a Loser Leaves Town match with one eye.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Vader13 said:


> Moving on from the Angle shit...
> 
> We've done best wrestler ever, so why not be a bit more specific? In your opinion(s), who do you believe to be the best face worker ever, likewise with best heel worker ever? Can be from whatever promotion/continent wherever.
> 
> And just to extend the question slightly, what do you believe to be the best heel performance ever (in a single match), likewise with face performance?


Shawn Michaels as best face worker especially seeing how detestable his real life persona seems. The emotion he incorporated into his second wwe run was imo extraordinary especially in the Flair/Tista/Jericho storyline and then in the Taker saga that followed. He elicits more empathy than any other wrestler I've ever watched. Best heel worker I've seen would probably have to be Triple H - he used to do little things in matches as a heel that really made me despise him. 

I'd have Austin versus Kurt Angle as the best heel performance I've seen. Austin was insane in that match - just a relentless bastard from start to finish. Best face performance Bret vs Nash from Survivor Series - most perfect realisation of a brave man valiantly battling an arrogant giant and using his wits to win.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Best babyface worker. Hmmm... Mysterio and Steamboat are the first names to come to mind. Most wrestlers tend to mention Steamboat as the best "pure babyface" ever, and tbh I can't see a reason to disagree, but Mysterio is definitely up there with him.

Best heel worker ever. Wow. Way harder for me tbh. I'm not sure who other people are gonna mention, but honestly, I'm thinking Jake Roberts atm. Just because the guy is a fucking DICK for the sake of being a dick. He mocks his opponents, he cheap shots just because he can, he cheats for shits and giggles, and he played the part of the "snake" so damn well. Maybe after reading what other people put I might change my mind (simply because I can't seem to think of anyone else atm lol), but yeah, Jake Roberts is an awesome heel.

Best heel performance though is definitely Eddie fucking Guerrero in the GAB match with Rey in 2005. What a fucking cunt he was. Awesome.

Best babyface performance... hmmm... maybe Steamboat in the Human Cage Match against Vader in 93 I think it was. Very much a "Rocky" performance with Vader just punching the ever loving shit out of Steamboat and Steamboat taking the beating, selling it as well as you would expect, but never giving up and eventually just firing back and rocking Vader in the most believable way possible. Awesome shit.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> All time best face performance? Probably hand on heart Eddie vs JBL Judgement Day 2004, Eddie vs Lesnar NWO 2004 or Lawler vs Dundee 30/12/85 where Lawler wrestles a Loser Leaves Town match with one eye.


Ohhhhhhhh, damn it, how could I forget Eddie vs Lensar? That was a powerful face proformance from Eddie since he had to slowly by surely had to mount little by little offense before it all started to add up to the point where people were anticipated the win. What a match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Eddie was magnificent in his Judgement day match with JBL

Probably one of my all time favourites.

that being said, JBL is a fantstic heel worker, especially with reyrey


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Segunda Caida said:


> Best face worker to me is Ricky Steamboat. From his selling, bumping and general character of a family man filled with honour and compassion you don't really get more likeable and loved than he did. The spot where he instinctively slapped Madusa in WCW after she hit him only to aplogize and try to help her up summed the guy up. There's a reason he could never be heel. Close second for me is Ricky Morton, the all time best FIP in tag team matches and Mysterio would arguably be third. Tremendous seller and bumper and his size makes him such an engrossing underdog who draws you into his matches. HBK was also excellent as a FIP in tags but still way behind the above three IMO.
> 
> Funk's performance vs Lawler in Memphis in their NO DQ match in 1981 to me is probably the best performance I've seen rivalled only by his performance in the Empty Arena match. Eddie's performance at GAB 2005 though is the best 'pure heel' performance I've ever seen, just nothing remotely likeable about him that night. HHH vs Eugene in 2004 and Flair in 2005 also come really close as flat out sensational performances as pure heels who no crowd could root for. There's likely numerous more examples but those stick out to me immediately. Actually Bill Dundee in the 30/12/85 LLT match vs Lawler is worthy of such praise.
> 
> All time best face performance? Probably hand on heart Eddie vs JBL Judgement Day 2004, Eddie vs Lesnar NWO 2004 or Lawler vs Dundee 30/12/85 where Lawler wrestles a Loser Leaves Town match with one eye.


I knew I'd forget someone when I posted. Funk is a great shout out for best heel, though I'd still put Roberts above him atm. But they were both similar in that they could be absolute cunts for the sake of being cunts.

As for performances, the HHH heel performance in the cage match with Flair in 05 is pretty epic. The one with Eugene was good too, but the crowd was absolutely IN LOVE with HHH for it lol (they were in Canada though lol).

And Eddie in the NWO 04 match is a great mention too. Brock dominating Eddie most of the match, screaming "Just DID Eddie!" when he wouldn't stay down, and then Eddie finally winning the WWE Title was fucking amazing. I don't give a shit if Goldberg interfered and whatnot, it was still Eddie's moment and an awesome one at that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Eddie is so adorable. Its impossible to hate the guy

But somehow, one year later, Eddie made it possible. A testament to how great he really was


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Aye Cal Roberts is a terrific shout as a pure scumbag heel. The DWB match is probably his best as flat out cuntish and despicable and disgusting. Knew I'd forgotten someone.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Aye, that DWB match is an awesome example of him being a heelish cunt for the hell of it. The title was on the line, sure, but he had no personal beef with DWB and he wasn't the one that injured DWB's eye, but fuck it; time to be a cunt .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

shawn vs vader would be a great babyface preformance.

until you learn what actually happened in that match


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Question, does anyone know what the music background is around 1:05.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I adore him booting the piss out of the cameraman as well as his little clapping everytime DWB mounts some offence :lmao.

I'll probably think of numerous more 'great performances' by tomorrow but those ones I listed are the ones I immediately remembered. Hell the blood loss Eddie suffers is enough to make him surviving an all time great performance but when you factor in JBL, Eddie slowly standing up with his hands covered in blood, punching JBL before doing his Viva La Raza dance whilst trying not to pass out before having JBL beg off as this pissed and deranged Eddie Guerrero is fighting for his mother's honour and the pride of Mexico....yeah shit is just impossible to forget.

Flair vs HBK actually could be a contender for great performance by Flair albeit nowhere near the ones I've listed above. The final moments more than anything are enough to make it hugely memorable.

And I really need to see Vader vs Steamboat........that can't be anything less than awesome and if you try to argue against it Cal I'll remember your dislike for Springsteen and declare you a lost cause Cal :side:

Love ya really..


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Speaking of Steamboat, how bizarre was his ironman match with Rude?

Completely against what youd expect


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Segunda Caida said:


> And I really need to see Vader vs Steamboat........that can't be anything less than awesome and if you try to argue against it Cal I'll remember your dislike for Springsteen and declare you a lost cause Cal :side:
> 
> Love ya really..


Try and argue against what exactly?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Its probably the best ironman match for me and features some of the best selling I've ever seen from Rude when he can't do his signature pose because of the rib work.

Been a while since I've seen it so I've forgotten parts so what about it again did you find strange? (no doubt I'll remember the minute you reply)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Its been a while since i last saw it but it was the beginning mostly. Steamboat very heavy and aggressive in his offence trying to beat down Rude. It almost felt like their roles were reversed.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Steamboat does bring the old HATE~! every so often, and he's damn good at it too. Not in the sense that he should have been a heel or anything, but just a great babyface that could beat the shit out of a heel if he pushed him to it.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Ah right now I get what you meant, aye I did love Steamboat showing the fire and getting in Rude's face. Cal is right about Steamboat being awesome as a pissed off man looking to teach a bad man a lesson in how to be a badass and still help little old ladies cross the road. Though I don't think there's one thing Steamboat isn't awesome at.


*awaits someone chiming in with a 'poor promo' criticism.....Pyro :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

pyro is insane. he loves promos and dislikes what jake and piper did because its 'old'

cookoo


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Pretty sure he said Funk was trash as well. All while loving Kennedy FFS.

Anyways gonna watch Lawler vs Flair from Memphis, do a review and then hit the sack. If it isn't completely mind blowingly awesome then I'll be incredibly disappointed.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ASSHOLE! FARTING NOISES!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Jerry Lawler cures insomnia from watching crappy wrestling....true story.

*Jerry Lawler vs Ric Flair, NWA Title, Memphis 14/08/1982*

Where to begin with this. Its the continuation of a long running story that defined Jerry Lawler: his quest to become World Champion. Flair arrives and conducts a pre match interview with Lance Russell and the Memphis promoter, he subtly insults Memphis by saying its surprised him with how much class its shown when he'd been 'misinformed' that it was nothing but a hicktown populated by ********. Flair really just oozes professional athlete who you can tell is trying to act this honourable and noble man when deep down he's nothing but a scuzball. They announce he'll wrestle on local TV as well as wrestle the Southern Heavyweight Champion at an undisclosed date in the future.

Lawler then arrives after Flair has signed the contract and immediately sets about continuing the feud with Jimmy Hart whilst revelling in the fact he's once again the Southern Heavyweight Champion. He waits around for Flair to arrive for his match against a young jobber and asks to shake the Champ's hand and wish him well on his first visit to Memphis. Flair subtly pokes fun at Lawler being a hometown guy and not a revered nationwide athlete by jokingly asking who Lawler is again like he's some teaboy who Flair doesn't have to remember. From here Lawler quitely puts over Flair's debut in Memphis being a major deal and that Flair would be wasted on a young rookie with little experience and plays to the crowd suggesting Flair and the studio needs to see the best around and that can only be Flair vs Lawler for the NWA Title with a 10 minute TV time limit. Flair puts over the belt as something you don't see being defended on Local TV but relents and says if Lawler wants to be embarassed then all he has to do is get in the ring. Flair even ducks out of the ring to offer Lawler one final chance to walk away and not have his reputation in the town be forever tarnished by being outwrestled by Flair. Just a superb angle with two compelling characters and seeing both men tease a fight spilling out due to their pride was a sight to behold.

The match itself is fairly basic but still real good in giving us a teaser of Flair vs Lawler whilst leaving room for them in the future to have a longer and more heated match. Lawler initially controls whilst Flair tries to outwrestle Lawler on the mat to no avail and it all builds to Flair snapping at Lawler when he doesn't back away from the ropes quick enough with Flair treating Lawler like he's some scrub who has no business being in a wrestling ring. They have Flair get visibly pissed at being outwrestled in the beginning and do a wonderful near fall tease with Lawler countering a suplex attempt into a picture perfect sleeper. Flair eventually gains control and spends the final 4 minutes of the time limit emphatically working over Lawler, holy crap at the head bump Lawler takes full force onto the concrete floor btw, with the workover culminating in a figure four that Lawler sells like death. The time limit expires and Flair screams in disgust that Lawler didn't quit, wrenches back on the hold telling Lawler to give up before ducking out of the ring and declaring he wants 5 more minutes and that they're now playing on Flair's terms. Again just a terrific story and angle in having Flair be disgusted that Lawler could survive 10 minutes with him, and when you factor in Lawler being notoriously more dangerous the longer a match goes the next few minutes are insanely dramatic.

Lawler begins his all time great comeback as per usual and rocks Flair with haymakers and slams galore and Flair scurries around like a man on the verge of defeat. He crawls to the floor and takes his belt and walks out with Lawler saying Flair quit and thus Lawler is now the champ. They come back from commercial and Flair returns with his belt saying since there was no contract for a world title match it wasn't an official defence and more an impromptu challenge and thus Lawler may have won the match but not the title. Flair then brings out Jimmy Hart and acts incensed that Lawler has not only survived the champ after making himself out to be a massive underdog but in the process has humiliated the champ on local TV and Flair makes a $10,000 cheque to Hart to be cashed upon Lawler being taken out of professional wrestling for good.

As with Memphis the superceding angle along with the ring work always helps with a rating and this match is a sensational TV angle featuring great promo work from both men, teasing Flair's shift from respectful touring champ with a hint of arrogance into full on rich scumbag heel insulting the town and its residents whilst making Lawler look legit in hanging with Flair and building what could have been a monumental Lawler vs Flair & Hart feud. Flair was amazing in the final segment as well with him creeping into a psychotic rant and then demanding Russell back away from him and not crowd him out whilst he placed the bounty on Lawler's head. His taunting to the crowd that their hero would soon be out of wrestling forever really makes me angry they never followed through with a prolonged feud between the two because it would have been the shit.

*****1/4*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> Pretty sure he said Funk was trash as well. All while loving Kennedy FFS.
> 
> Anyways gonna watch Lawler vs Flair from Memphis, do a review and then hit the sack. If it isn't completely mind blowingly awesome then I'll be incredibly disappointed.


What? I'm gonna fuck his shit up.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

So many guys I could plunk down for best heel/babyface, even if I'm sticking to US. Ricky Morton might be my shout for babyface right now, he's about as vanilla good guy as you can get in pro wrestling, and the crowd ate him up. Heel? Idk. I want to say Vader, but I also don't. Guerrero's a good shout. I think Flair was too naturally cool to be the best heel ever tbh. and I mean cool as in cool and not cool as in calm/collected. Funk's a good choice. Arn and Tully are up there. Actually I'm surprised it took me this long to think of Rick Rude. Think I'll go with him now. As for performance? No idea.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> So many guys I could plunk down for best heel/babyface, even if I'm sticking to US. Ricky Morton might be my shout for babyface right now, he's about as vanilla good guy as you can get in pro wrestling, and the crowd ate him up. Heel? Idk. I want to say Vader, but I also don't. Guerrero's a good shout. I think Flair was too naturally cool to be the best heel ever tbh. and I mean cool as in cool and not cool as in calm/collected. Funk's a good choice. Arn and Tully are up there. Actually I'm surprised it took me this long to think of Rick Rude. Think I'll go with him now. As for performance? No idea.


Believer summary unchidden yap blithely red sand oho cydippea cyborg bulging? Sur yisrael unintercalated subaerated interagglutinating extravertively harkee. Des chooky overrealistically balladize reinterest thermoscopical albuterol!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^I'm surprised you're allowed to keep that link in your sig.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> What? I'm gonna fuck his shit up.


In fairness I was going off of what you said a while back when you said he was bitching about Funk being in a WWE game or something and him repping you a message saying Funk was shit or something.

Good shouts *Yeah1993* for best heel, Rude and Tully would be right up there. Two guys who weren't necessarily 'cool' in being a shithead heel like you said Flair was ( a good example IMO) but just two assholes who were incredibly hateable.

After sleeping on it,I think Foley could be up there in say a top 10 faces ever list, guy was a tremendous loveable oaf and his ordinary man look made him eating the sort of barbaric punishment he took for 90% of his career that more admirable and sympathetic.

Also whoever said Austin's performance at Summerslam 2001, that's one I'd definitely have no problems being considered a top heel peformance.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Foley's one of the guys I thought was an understandable best ever babyface as well.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

It hurts me every time I see those Rock vs Foley matches.

He really didn't hold back


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Well, haven't reviewed anything in a long time. But yeah, viewed Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio at Summerslam '05 a few days ago. It's been a long time since I checked it out. Good match but overall disappointing. Some moments are just so painful to watch. Not just only in how sloppy a few of the ladder spots were, but the angle they played around Rey's son and the extremely lame match finish they worked up to. So many shitty things to bring me down on this match. Rey Rey & Eddie did enough though for the match not to go completely sour on me. Star rating: ***1/4 maybe.

I need to find out how the rest of their matches (watched about three so far) that year hold up to me now.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

When is Night of Champions? Been waiting for HHH/Punk ever since Punk joined the company.


----------



## Dash20 (Dec 6, 2009)

looking for a decent wrestling doc to watch tonight in the kind of Beyond the Mat and Wrestling with Shadows style, any thoughts or suggestions? 

I've seen the two above, obviously, as well Bloodstained Memoirs, Monday night wars, Rise and Fall x2, Unauthorized ECW, Jericho's latest doc, 101 reasons not to be a pro wrestler and 20th Century Wrestlers amongst a couple of others.

Was hoping to get hold of Wrestling Road Diaries but can't find it for love nor money and well buying it won't get it here tonight! 

Cheers for any input.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Ownage™;10254807 said:


> When is Night of Champions? Been waiting for HHH/Punk ever since Punk joined the company.


The 18th of this month. And wait, I thought it was suppose to be Nash vs. Punk? I didn't watch most of Raw this week. But I did see the early segment of that match get made. Do have to ask what injury Nash has now? 8*D


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> When is Night of Champions? Been waiting for HHH/Punk ever since Punk joined the company.


I expect a good action packed match with an interesting and unpredictable finish with Kevin Nash getting involved somehow. I still think they should of waited and saved this match for a bigger PPV like Survior Series or Wrestlemania though. It could of been an on going feud for a while but for whatever reason (perhaps nash injury) they rushed the match big time.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Dash20 said:


> looking for a decent wrestling doc to watch tonight in the kind of Beyond the Mat and Wrestling with Shadows style, any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> I've seen the two above, obviously, as well Bloodstained Memoirs, Monday night wars, Rise and Fall x2, Unauthorized ECW, Jericho's latest doc, 101 reasons not to be a pro wrestler and 20th Century Wrestlers amongst a couple of others.
> 
> ...


For WWE-authorized ones, WCCW's doc is really good. The Life and Death of Owen Hart was also a fantastic watch.


----------



## Savage101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Austin101 (Brett) here..., first post.

I still write for DVD News but figured I'd join in on some discussion in this thread or say hi to some of the people that know me.

The old me who was off his rocker at the end there a year or two back was on drugs, and I have my life together. I'm happy now.

I read these forums and was happy to see I was remembered when Savage passed, saw a couple people write that they were wondering how I was taking the loss as they knew I was such a mark.

Obviously it hit me like no other.

Anyways just here to positvely contribute and that's it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CMON unban him


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I've heard of that guy. Someone care to explain to me who he is?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Austin101, he used to make really long reviews in this thread but got banned when he threatened to kill himself (or so I heard, I wasn't on the forum at that point).


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

He was making some really weird posts that definitely pointed towards a suicide attempt... although he's still alive, so it's good to see he didn't go through with it...

... or he could have been trolling that whole time like Matt Hardy with that video a few days ago :/


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey guys, been watching clips about Edge's retirement and since Cena and Edge had feuded with each other in numerous matches, which one of those matches would you guys say was your favorite? I always liked their cage match on Raw, sans the ending. But, I hear great raves about their last man standing match and wanted to see if its true. So what do you guys think?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I love their LMS match, definitely my favorite. I liked most of the matches in that feud to an extent.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Savage101 said:


> Austin101 (Brett) here..., first post.
> 
> I still write for DVD News but figured I'd join in on some discussion in this thread or say hi to some of the people that know me.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are doing ok, addiction is a terrible disease.
Watched the top 20 superstars of the 21st century doc last night. Pretty basic doc, though it did make me want to watch some Brock and eddie.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I watched that off Netflix a couple days ago. Some of the docs were more interesting than others but it was a fun doc.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I liked Edge vs. John Cena from New Years Revolution 2006. 8*D 

But seriously, the TLC Match & their Last Man Standing Match are both really good, not sure which one edges the victory here. Both matches have terrific endings too.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Cactus said:


> I've heard of that guy. Someone care to explain to me who he is?


From what I've read through old posts and some lurking he was a guy who had terrfic wrestling knowledge but got incredibly heated and confrontational when discussing some debates and matches and towards the end of his time here allegedly wrote about killing himself and getting into fights with mods over his reviews.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pretty much Stef.... Segunda.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Keep it in your pants, Queeny.

Favourite Edge/Cena match was TLC from memory. The atmosphere was spectacular.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Pretty much Stef.... Segunda.


:lmao

Don't ever force me to diss Ellie Kemper and her taste for unremarkable penises


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck you BULK, literally. You saucy little cunt.4

its true, Ellie Kemper will have none of the unremarkable penises.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Savage101 said:


> Austin101 (Brett) here..., first post.
> 
> I still write for DVD News but figured I'd join in on some discussion in this thread or say hi to some of the people that know me.
> 
> ...


Used to love reading your posts and blogs consistently all the time and was one of my main motivations in starting an account and writing here. I been wondering where the hell you disappeared off to all of a sudden but than I heard that you were having serious personal problems and eventually led too you getting banned. Glad to see you not only are back posting on this forum but you have your life back. It says "Humbled" already? Does this mean he's already being suspended for this post?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Last Man Standing was pretty great for some reason. Really bought the hate Edge had for Cena at the time.

Been a while since I either that or the TLC match though.

As for Austin 101, come on, he's a good guy. Bring him back for one last main event run. Hell, he probably got most of the guys in this thread into match reviewing


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

He won't be allowed back.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Not a big fan of any of the Edge/Cena series. Thought it was a fucking terrible feud and bored me constantly. Only time it was any good was when Edge first cashed in MITB and won the belt (and then they fucked that all up by having Cena win it back 2 weeks later...) and then the promo between the two for the LMS match which was fucking intense. Didn't like the TLC match much at all, but the LMS is easily their best match together, and I'd probably only go ***1/4 max for it. Good thing Edge is retired, because like Cena/Orton, I never ever in my life want to see those two guys wrestle again.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

redeadening said:


> The Last Man Standing was pretty great for some reason. Really bought the hate Edge had for Cena at the time.
> 
> Been a while since I either that or the TLC match though.
> 
> As for Austin 101, come on, he's a good guy. Bring him back for one last main event run. Hell, he probably got most of the guys in this thread into match reviewing


Yeah, I'd say this is the right time and place for a great babyface run for him.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I remember liking the Edge/Cena TLC, but the rest of the matches pretty much suck. From 06, anyway; never got to the LMS and I've never really been pumped for it in the first place. They pretty much had no chemistry, I heard they had house show cage matches that stink to all shit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah1993 said:


> I remember liking the Edge/Cena TLC, but the rest of the matches pretty much suck. From 06, anyway; never got to the LMS and I've never really been pumped for it in the first place. They pretty much had no chemistry, *I heard they had house show cage matches that stink to all shit.*


I was at one of those shows and the match wasn't shit, but wasn't great. They had Ricky Steamboat as special ref, which was pretty cool since this was before the WWE really acknowledged that he worked for them. 

Never really cared for the Cena/Edge matches outside of the TLC match. I didn't really care for the LMS match they had in 09. Thought they scrapped storytelling in favor of SPOTZ~!. And I still hate the finish to this day. Give Edge another meaningless title win and have Show and Cena start their god awful feud.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I dislike Edge/Cena TLC. Some spots were too-cooperative and too-exposed.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I liked both the TLC and LMS matches, though I'd easily put the LMS match as their best match.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Was just reminded about it, but why does the Edge vs Undertaker TLC match get so much hate?

I was on an "off" period from wrestling at that point in time, so I only ever read about the match after it happened and I still haven't got around to watching it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Kane-UK said:


> Was just reminded about it, but why does the Edge vs Undertaker TLC match get so much hate?
> 
> I was on an "off" period from wrestling at that point in time, so I only ever read about the match after it happened and I still haven't got around to watching it.


Its nothing more than a spotfest, and even watching it live you could tell what they were going to do before it happened. ALL the spots were predictable, with the only real exception being that nobody thought Undertaker would take the huge bump at the end, though we knew the actual bump was coming.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

KingCal said:


> Its nothing more than a spotfest, and even watching it live you could tell what they were going to do before it happened. ALL the spots were predictable, with the only real exception being that nobody thought Undertaker would take the huge bump at the end, though we knew the actual bump was coming.


Thanks for that.

Sounds a bit of a shame really because I have seen the other matches in their feud and on the whole, i've enjoyed them. Given the general quality of the other TLC matches, then I figured this one would've also been good. Will have to give it a watch at some point.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

LMS is the best Edge/Cena match. TLC is good too, the rest are pretty average.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I actually really enjoyed the Taker/Edge TLC match I think I have it at ****1/4.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I loved the Taker/Edge TLC. Hated it the second time I saw it

I really should rewatch Edge vs Cena LMS and TLC


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> I remember liking the Edge/Cena TLC, but the rest of the matches pretty much suck. From 06, anyway; never got to the LMS and I've never really been pumped for it in the first place. They pretty much had no chemistry, I heard they had house show cage matches that stink to all shit.





KingCal said:


> Its nothing more than a spotfest, and even watching it live you could tell what they were going to do before it happened. ALL the spots were predictable, with the only real exception being that nobody thought Undertaker would take the huge bump at the end, though we knew the actual bump was coming.


Agree with both of these posts. I did however have a lot of fun watching the HiaC match even if you could see all the spots coming from a mile away.

I don't really concider Edge all that great. I know he has his following on here and he's not a guy I can pick apart for being awful but he generally was just kinda there, an average performer to me. Loved E&C though, they were a really fun tag team.

Funny that Cena's two biggest rivalries have resulted in some of his most stale matches, same could be said about Orton. Dear god I never want to see HHH & Orton even in the same segment again.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Kane-UK said:


> Was just reminded about it, but why does the Edge vs Undertaker TLC match get so much hate?


Like Cal said, it was too predictable. Too cooperative spots.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Savage101 said:


> Austin101 (Brett) here..., first post.
> 
> I still write for DVD News but figured I'd join in on some discussion in this thread or say hi to some of the people that know me.
> 
> ...


GOAT.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Andy3000 said:


> GOAT.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Dark Church said:


> I actually really enjoyed the Taker/Edge TLC match I think I have it at ****1/4.


:agree:

Other than seeing a couple spots coming I loved every second of this match from Undertaker's selling (Edge's low blow and the leg injury), Edge's psychology with using a steel chair to attack Taker's legs, the chair shots Edge took to Taker's head were vicious (Chavo and his bodyguard got some stiff chair shots to the head too). The chokeslam from the apron to the ladder bridge was cool too. All of the table bumps are insane especially the ones the Edgeheads and Taker took at the end. I think it is a great TLC match filled with hardcore craziness and after the match had an emotional moment with Taker leaving in darkness defeated.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, I dislike the match, but those chair shots were brutal.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The table bumps Hawkins or Ryder too (the one to the outside of the ring) looked pretty nasty. As was the final spot and the chair shot. I liked it but it isn't really up there for me in terms of TLCs at all.

Orton/Triple H have had some pretty mundane matches. Only two I can say I really enjoyed was NM '07 LMS and Raw '09 LMS.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

1-on-1 TLC Matches

Edge/Ric Flair - **** 1/4
Edge/John Cena - **** 1/4
Edge/Undertaker - **** 1/4
Jeff Hardy/CM Punk - **** 1/4

LOL


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Clique said:


> 1-on-1 TLC Matches
> 
> Edge/Ric Flair - **** 1/4
> Edge/John Cena - **** 1/4
> ...


**1/4
***
*1/2
****1/2


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Clique said:


> 1-on-1 TLC Matches
> 
> Edge/Ric Flair - **** 1/4
> Edge/John Cena - **** 1/4
> ...


Edge/Flair - ***1/2
Edge/Cena - ****
Edge/Taker - ***1/4
Punk/Hardy - ****1/2
Miz/Lawler - ***1/4 (Haven't seen it in a while but I remember liking it.)


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Edge/Flair - ***3/4
Edge/Cena - ***
Edge/Taker - **
Punk/Hardy - ***
Miz/Lawler - ***1/2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Punk vs Hardy was very enjoyable. I mean Punk coulda had a better match with a better opponent, but the finishing stretch including the swanton suicide dive by Jeff was amazing. 

Enjoyed the cage match more though


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Edge/Ric Flair: ****
Edge/John Cena: ***3/4
Edge/Undertaker: ***
Jeff Hardy/CM Punk: ***3/4.

Edge vs. Flair is still the best singles TLC match that I've seen. And I find it crazy that Flair considering his age at that time worked a better TLC match (at least I think so) with Edge than both Cena & Taker.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Punk vs Hardy was very enjoyable. I mean Punk coulda had a better match with a better opponent, but the finishing stretch including the swanton suicide dive by Jeff was amazing.


My jaw dropped when I first saw Jeff do that. I liked the chemistry Jeff and Punk had together in the ring, and their clash of characters was perfect for their feud.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

And the remarkable thing is, it wasnt just a meaningless spot. It was simply adding to the story.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Just watching Edge/Taker now and one of Cole's first lines of commentary has already bugged me.

He says Taker was the first man stripped of the WHC in the WWE, but wasn't HHH stripped of it before New Year's Revolution 2005 (where he eventually won it back)?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WWE has selective memories. They make shit up/neglect factual information like that on almost a weekly basis to further push angles. I just ignore it at this point.

Good example of this was Cole (maybe it was Josh Matthews I don't really care either way) saying on Smackdown this week the Orton/Christian fued was "one of the most evenly matched fueds in WWE history", yeah right.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Kane-UK said:


> Just watching Edge/Taker now and one of Cole's first lines of commentary has already bugged me.
> 
> He says Taker was the first man stripped of the WHC in the WWE, but wasn't HHH stripped of it before New Year's Revolution 2005 (where he eventually won it back)?


Well, technically it was vacated, since HHH was not in the decided factor in the pinfall between him, Benoit, and Edge. The match ended when Edge rolled over Benoit's crossface and Edge tapped out while Benoit's shoulders had been pinned to three at the same time. Stripped is when management just take it away for their various reasons. Vacated is when the champion is injured or there was controversy in a title defense. But I do not know.

Taker got his title stripped because management, at that time it was Vickie Guerrero, has had enough of Taker putting people on the shelf with his Hell's Gates maneuver, at that time, people were spitting blood when it was applied.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Anything invovling Benoit never happened of course.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ That's true, so if that's the case, then the WWE could easily cover it up by saying that during the interim of December 2004 and early January 2005, HHH always held the title.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

It annoyed the fuck out of me whenever Cole started shouting how he's 'Never seen' Batista dive off the top rope. Pretty sure he said it two or three times. Though, knowing Cole, he's said it a lot more and I've missed those moments.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I have 'Taker/Edge at ***1/2 tops. Shite match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Edge/Undi TLC is really bad. Probably the worst main event Taker match since he got his reputation for being a great wrestler around 05 or whenever.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*** 1/2 is a shit match?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Since it's probably my favorite match type of all and I'm in the mood to watch some, what would you guys say are the best traditional Survivor Series elimination tag matches ever?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I enjoyed both of them from 2003 but truth be told now that I think of it I haven't seen too many Survivor Series matches. Which is strange because I think its a cool idea.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

I got to say the Raw SS 2003 match. HBK trying to overcome the odds one more time but failing to do so, was very captivating. I also have to say the SS 2001 match between the Alliance vs team WWF, the match alone, not the storyline.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Edge/Undi TLC is really bad. Probably the worst main event Taker match since he got his reputation for being a great wrestler around 05 or whenever.


I'd go with Taker/Henry from Unforgiven '07. It really shouldn't have been the main event but at the same time the actual main event from that show suck too.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Someone mentioned before about Cole saying Batista never goes to the top rope. Even worse is when Cena does, like in every PPV match he has, and Lawler screams about how he never goes up top, and how he's having to pull out all the stops.

Lawler's commentating at this time is genuinely embarrassing, especially when you think about who he is.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Lawler is fucking terrible. That's not an exaggeration.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

In the same way I try to divorce "Benoit the Wrestler" from "Benoit the Murderer" when I watch his matches, I have to work very very hard to keep "Lawler the Wrestler" and "Lawler the Garbage-spewing Idiot" separate in my head. It's exhausting.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

KingCal said:


> Its nothing more than a spotfest, and even watching it live you could tell what they were going to do before it happened. ALL the spots were predictable, with the only real exception being that nobody thought Undertaker would take the huge bump at the end, though we knew the actual bump was coming.


I liked the match but what drove me crazy was the lengths that they went to in order to have their spots set up perfectly. I believe at one point one of the tables they had set had fallen over. Let's just say Edge was in control and was beating on the Undertaker. Well Edge goes and fixes the table and goes back onto the offense (not using the table). A minute later Undertaker sends him through that table. I don't remember if that's exactly how it went down but I do believe that it was something very similar to that. I liked the match but the fact that it was a one on one match really made it more obvious when they had to go and set up for their spots. I guess the best way to put it is that the match didn't feel spontaneous. I loved it live though and I remember being totally satisifed when the show ended though but it was on the second watch that I got a lot more critical with it. 

And now back to WCW....


Thunder 4/26/00

So after Nitro it appears that Eric Bischoff and Jeff Jarrett kidnapped David Arquette as they brought him out to the ring and demanded DDP come to the ring. Jarrett demanded a tag match where it would be Bischoff and Jarrett against DDP and Arquette for the title. Things break down and DDP is left in the ring with Kimberly, alone. She slaps him, he goes for a Diamond Cutter, but doesn't have it in him to do. As he walks out of the ring Kimberly hits him with a low blow. Good segment actually. Never a huge fan of the hostage situation but they made a big match for tonight and we saw an interesting development in DDP/Kimberly. 


The Cat gets some promo time. The guy is hilarious.


*Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Ernest "The Cat" Miller* 

Maybe this lasted 2 minutes. The Cat got beat up for a while and Bam Bam went to use a chair. The ref stopped him and and The Cat kicked him in the head. And the feud continues... 
*1/2* *


*"The Perfect One" Shawn Stasiak vs. Chris Kanyon *

Hennig comes out to the ringside area to do commentary. He builds himself up but still puts over Stasiak. They have a decent match for a few minutes but the constant taunting of Hennig from Stasiak gets under Hennig's skin. He interferes in the match and costs Stasiak the match. Nothing special at all. All the moves were crisp though, it was at a nice pace but it was so short and very unspectacular. No complaints though. 
***


After the match Awesome does a run in and him and Stasiak take out Canyon and Hennig. Canyon takes an Awesome Bomb through the announce table. DDP makes the save an accepts the challenge for the tag match. The beat down was ok and it was good that DDP accepted the challenge as hopefully we won't have to see any more scenes of Jarrett and Bischoff beating him up in the back. No problems with any of what happened in this segment. Got a few feuds thrown all into one. 


Billy Kidman and Torrie Wilson are out and brag about how they have ended Hogan's career. Kidman might not be a great promo guy but he does come off as really obnoxious. As in, "I want to punch you in the face right now" kind of obnoxious. It works fairly well for him at least. He issues an open challenge which leads to....


*Horace Hogan vs. Billy Kidman w/Torrie Wilson *

Makes sense. Horace Hogan would want to avenge what happened to Hulk and Kidman would make Hulk even more pissed off by taking out his nephew. Surprising hot start to the match where Horace kicked some ass for a few minutes. Kidman eventually takes control and slows thing down, which was really odd to see as it just doesn't fit in with Kidman and his style. When Horace makes his comeback he actually makes it look like he has the match won. He tries to put Kidman through a table but Bischoff makes an appearance and Torrie gets involved. Kidman hits a Bulldog from the top rope to the floor through a table. Bischoff makes the 3 count. Solid match but why the hell couldn't Kidman just go over Horace Hogan without help? He has a match with Hulk fucking Hogan coming up and he isn't even allowed to go over Horace Hogan, who hadn't been on TV in weeks, maybe even months. Decent match with questionable booking. 
**3/4 *


Tank Abbott comes out and goes to beat up another random person. He picks a fight with Marc Mero who was sitting at ringside. They start to fight in the ring before security goes and breaks it up. No Goldberg yet. 


DDP thankfully finds David Arquette. 

_Tables Match:_
*Sting vs. The Wall*

Totally bad ass that Sting comes out still covered in blood from Monday Nitro. He looks rather terrifying. Terrible match though. They brawled for a minute, maybe two and Sting botches the ending. He went for the sunset flip powerbomb where he jumped from the top rope to the floor and fell on his ass. He just stood up and powerbombed the Wall through the table. Awful match really, but bonus points for Sting's character. 
*1/2* *


Post match Vampiro and The Wall try to beat down Sting but Sting is too fucking crazy for it to work. 


Russo, Buff Bagwell, and Shane Douglas (possibly the oddest combination of people in the wrestling business to be part of the same stable) and do a promo. Russo says Rochester sucks and isn't a part of New York. Douglas and Buff cut promos on Flair and Luger respectively. Nothing too original on what that they say but it's enough to make Flair and Luger angry that they come down to the ring with Elizabeth. 

One of my favorite parts of being able to watch this era is that guys like Flair may have slowed down in the ring but Flair was still gold on the mic. He cut a promo that was funny at all the right times and serious and to the point at others. He put over everyone in the Millionaires Club and talked about how tough and awesome they were and explained that they weren't leaving any time soon.

He killed Douglas on the mic, an impressive feat. He basically mentioned how much he has done in his career and until Douglas does any of it he doesn't have shit on Ric Flair. I won't go into great detail but the promo was pure gold and has me really looking forward to their match.

Russo was pretty good on the microphone as well and Luger was decent for the few minutes he had. Russo announces WCW has Liz's contract, not Luger and Flair and after a quick brawl Russo and security leave with her. Awesome segment really. Not a huge fan of the all insider phrases because Russo uses them all the time but the segment certainly got me hyped for the PPV, which I think has a chance of being really good. 


*Tammy w/Chris Candido vs. Paisley w/The Artist *

All the interference and nonsense outside the ring made this bearable but it was clear they were doing it all because these two can't wrestle. Some truly terrible looking moves. 
*1/2**

*
Booker T vs. Mike Awesome*

Scott Steiner with his sluts joins the announce team for commentary, he had great chemistry with Heenan as he would just bully Tenay and Tony Schiavone and Heenan would encourage all of it. The match was fairly basic but pretty solid nonetheless. Decent pacing and everything was executed fairly well. Steiner naturally got involved in the match and cost Booker a win, I could have said that would happen as soon as Steiner made his way to the ring. But the wrestling was decent and the announcing was hilarious. 
***1/2 *

After the match Steiner and Awesome are beating down Booker T when the odd group of Van Hammer, Hugh Morris, Chavo Guererro, and Lash Leroux make the save and beat down the members of the New Blood. There has been a segment a while back where they were all insulted by Bischoff and told to do something. Well they did something and it appears that they have chosen Booker T as their leader. Interesting development. 


Now we have a lengthy interview with Bret Hart. He hit Hogan in the head with a chair a while back and was explaining the reasoning behind it. He talked about how Hogan had always been holding him back and that and had always refused to wrestle him. This would have been such a great build up for a Hogan/Hart feud but knowing that this isn't going anywhere kind of made this feel like a waste. Good interview by Hart anyway though. They did a great job of blending the wrestling world and real life. 


_WCW World Championship Match:_
*Jeff Jarrett and Eric Bischoff vs. David Arquette and Diamond Dallas Page(c)*
_Special Referee: Kimberly Page_

Probably one of the most infamous matches in WCW. But it was actually pretty good. Jarrett and DDP have really good chemistry together and Kimberly made this much more interesting. It wasn't too long but most of what we saw was DDP and Jarrett. And while everyone shits on the ending and claims that it's what killed WCW it was pretty shocking actually and I really didn't mind it. Everyone's reaction to Arquette winning the title was perfect. DDP was amused, Arquette was stunned, and Bischoff and Jarrett were disgusted. Fun match. 
**1/2​
Seriously lacking in quality wrestling. I really feel that a TV show needs to deliver at least one quality match. This show only have us two decent ones. Thankfully we had a shocking ending and an awesome segment with Flair, Luger, Russo, Buff, and Douglas to avoid the feeling that I wasted my time with the show.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll eventually see the interview but I already have their best matches on other DVDs. Hopefully, this is the finally time (yeah right) WWE makes a DVD/book/angle off of the screw job. We've been there back and forth so many times already.

So how many matches have they called back to the Montreal screw job since SSeries 97? Let's see - Rock/Mankind SS98, Austin/Benoit Raw01, Backlash 04 triple threat, Punk/Taker Breaking Point 09 in Montreal, and they teased it in Cena/Punk MITB.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Clique said:


> I'll eventually see the interview but I already have their best matches on other DVDs. Hopefully, this is the finally time (yeah right) WWE makes a DVD/book/angle off of the screw job. We've been there back and forth so many times already.
> 
> So how many matches have they called back to the Montreal screw job since SSeries 97? Let's see - Rock/Mankind SS98, Austin/Benoit Raw01, *Backlash 04 triple threat*, Punk/Taker Breaking Point 09 in Montreal, and they teased it in Cena/Punk MITB.


I've never seen that match, what happened?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Shawn tapped out to the sharpshooter


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Clique said:


> I'll eventually see the interview but I already have their best matches on other DVDs. Hopefully, this is the finally time (yeah right) WWE makes a DVD/book/angle off of the screw job. We've been there back and forth so many times already.
> 
> So how many matches have they called back to the Montreal screw job since SSeries 97? Let's see - Rock/Mankind SS98, Austin/Benoit Raw01, Backlash 04 triple threat, Punk/Taker Breaking Point 09 in Montreal, and they teased it in Cena/Punk MITB.


also Michaels/Shane on SNME.

Shane lowblowed Michaels and hooked on the Sharpshooter, when Vince ordered the bell to be rung and for Lilian to announced Shane the winner by submission.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn, they really have gone back to that quite a few times. :lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brye said:


> I've never seen that match, what happened?





Hohenheim of Light said:


> Shawn tapped out to the sharpshooter


In Canada hometown boy Chris Benoit. Plus they did they did the spot when Shawn put Chris in the Sharpshooter and Earl Hebner ran to the ring ready to ring the bell.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

They also did a screwjob type thing at almost every Survivor Series for quite a few years after lol. 98, Rock turns heel and joins McMahon who helps him win the title in the finals against Mankind. 1999, Vince McMahon screws HHH out of the title and helps Big Show win it. 2000, Kurt Angle hires his brother to help screw Undertaker in their title match. 2001, Angle turns on the Alliance and comes back to the WWF, helping Rock beat Austin. 2002, Heyman turns on Lesnar and helps Big Show win the title. Can't remember if anything happened after that, my memory is kinda hazy . Oooo, 2003, Kane helps McMahon screw Undertaker and bury him alive.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

McQueen said:


> *** 1/2 is a shit match?


I'm being kind. On a rewatch, I'll say *** max, it's good if you rate it on it's own, but it fails in comparison with the other TLC matches.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

"Dashing" CJ said:


>


Can't wait!


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> Can't wait!


The world has been waiting for this!!!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't want the DVD because the match listing looks shite, but the documentary seems worth a download.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, Bret and Shawn are sitting side by side?!! This is makes it even more interesting. The million dollar question though is are they going to hold back since they've buried the hatchet or be brutally honest and let it all out?

- Vic


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Cactus said:


> I don't want the DVD because the match listing looks shite, but the documentary seems worth a download.


Indeed. I'll just be downloading the doc/buying it from Platt when its released. Fuck paying money for the actual DVD when I'll never watch anything other than the doc .

Besides, I own a custom Bret vs Shawn comp with all their matches, most of which aren't on that DVD set and are not likely to be released by WWE ever. Not even sure why I have it, I don't recall buying it or anything. Must have got it during a trading circle...


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

KingCal said:


> Indeed. I'll just be downloading the doc/*buying it from Platt* when its released. Fuck paying money for the actual DVD when I'll never watch anything other than the doc .
> 
> Besides, I own a custom Bret vs Shawn comp with all their matches, most of which aren't on that DVD set and are not likely to be released by WWE ever. Not even sure why I have it, I don't recall buying it or anything. Must have got it during a trading circle...


(Y)


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

:lmao I'm really seem to be kissing your arse lately with your DVD's, even without knowing it .

Seabs sells discs too everyone. He's a cool guy, Buy from him too.

And me. I sell discs as well. Buy from me. Screw those other guys :side:.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Brye said:


> I've never seen that match


You need to. It's as good as, if not better than their Wrestlemania match


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alim said:


> You need to. It's as good as, if not better than their Wrestlemania match


I'm definitely interested then. One of my top three favorite matches of all time.






"Then there's the Angle Slam. Which I can do multiple times. 4 or 5 times in a row even!"

Still won't put them down Kurt. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd be a bigger fan of Kurt if he would wrestle in that wig.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

*John Cena vs. The Miz – RAW 05/02/11*

I must say, judging from what I’d heard about this ‘ol matcherino, I was expecting a lot better. Bell rings and things start off basic enough, a somewhat quiet crowd turns into your textbook 50/50 for Cena, who at the time was making bang tidy work of Miz, but alas, Riley’s a dickwad. Although, I prefer my manager’s being dickwad’s, The idea of a ‘sound as a pound’ manager kind of irks me. Throughout pretty much the entire middle-portion of this baby is Miz’s control segment, but he manages to do it in a way so that it doesn’t feel totally Super-Cena formulatic-esque, if you get what I mean. 

I enjoy the bits and pieces of smack talk too, it’s the little things that count. Really. Just as the crowd seems to reach it’s peak, or as high as a typical 2011 crowd will peak, Cena starts busting out the ever typical finishing stretch, which is by no means a bad thing, continuity is good and Cena can be good-great at that, when given the opportunity. After some pretty funky near-falls (ie. Miz’s neckbreaker combo), Miz does something that catches me off-guard. The little fucker kicks out of the FU. Predictable near-falls? No way José. After all that good stuff, the finish left me feeling indifferent, I don’t hate it but I’m by no means a big fan of that malarky. Definitely one of the best of the bunch so far. 2011 TV ain’t so bad after all!

****3/4*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

My plan for the day is to watch the matches of the Orton/Taker feud of '05. 

[strike]Wrestlemania 21[/strike] - ****
Summerslam '05
That Smackdown match
No Mercy '05
Armageddon '05

How do you put a line through something? :argh:

Got caught up watching those WM movie parodies so I'm a bit behind.

Edit: Changed my mind, just gonna watch WM 21. :side:


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Rickeey said:


> *John Cena vs. The Miz – RAW 05/02/11*
> 
> I must say, judging from what I’d heard about this ‘ol matcherino, I was expecting a lot better. Bell rings and things start off basic enough, a somewhat quiet crowd turns into your textbook 50/50 for Cena, who at the time was making bang tidy work of Miz, but alas, Riley’s a dickwad. Although, I prefer my manager’s being dickwad’s, The idea of a ‘sound as a pound’ manager kind of irks me. Throughout pretty much the entire middle-portion of this baby is Miz’s control segment, but he manages to do it in a way so that it doesn’t feel totally Super-Cena formulatic-esque, if you get what I mean.
> 
> ...


Totally with you. I like this match better than their 'Mania match.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Cena/Miz at WM27 sucks. That Raw match is alright, though.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Cactus said:


> I like this match better than their 'Mania match.


I think I'd take a colonoscopy over the Mania match tbh.

Erm if I can muster the energy I'll try and watch a few Lawler matches to continue the project and maybe hit up a few WCW matches from 1993-1997 to crack on with the Top 100 Poll. Vader vs Flair is the first match I'll watch, then Regal vs Sting Great American Bash 1996.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> I think I'd take a colonoscopy over the Mania match tbh.


I don't think it's that bad. I have it in the '**-**1/2' range. Not great at all, but for some reason, I was into it. It had no atmostphere, the ending was atrocious and the wrestling was meh, but I enjoyed it. Probaly has something to do that I was a huge Miz mark back then.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Brye said:


> My plan for the day is to watch the matches of the Orton/Taker feud of '05.
> 
> [strike]Wrestlemania 21[/strike] - ****
> Summerslam '05
> ...


No idea how to put a line through something I'm afraid :side:.

And watch Undertaker/Orton series. Now. its totally fucking awesome. Went through and reviewed it all a while back; totally underrated by me until I saw it again.



Segunda Caida said:


> I think I'd take a colonoscopy over the Mania match tbh.
> 
> Erm if I can muster the energy I'll try and watch a few Lawler matches to continue the project and maybe hit up a few WCW matches from 1993-1997 to crack on with the Top 100 Poll. Vader vs Flair is the first match I'll watch, then Regal vs Sting Great American Bash 1996.


Regal/Sting GAB is totally fucking awesome, and one of the best Sting matches I've seen (which isn't saying much cos the guy kinda sucked, but his series with Vader was great even if I don't like it as much as others).


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, 'Taker vs Orton at WrestleMania is an underrated classic. I wasn't expecting much but I was totally blown away by it. Hell, that Handicap Casket match they did was Bob Orton Jr was hella-entertaing too.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I think I rated all their matches over **** in 2005, except for their SD match which I think I gave ***3/4. Casket was better than it had any right to be, and its a top match for 2004 quite easily imo. And the HIAC, fuck, that shit is brutal. Probably the... 4th best. Maybe third... might put it above HHH/Batista, but I'd need to rewatch that match again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingCal said:


> No idea how to put a line through something I'm afraid :side:.
> 
> And watch Undertaker/Orton series. Now. its totally fucking awesome. Went through and reviewed it all a while back; totally underrated by me until I saw it again.
> 
> ...


Ah it's just the s. 

Finished WM (skipped around alot so by finished I mean MITB, Orton/Taker and Trips/Batista since I had seen it since it originally happened.)

Onto Summerslam now. (Y) I watched the Smackdown one the other day and I'd give it around ***3/4 as well. I loved the part where they bring out the casket and fake Taker is in it. And just an overall really good match. God I fucking love TV matches on Smackdown. So many gems to come out of there. Also enjoyed TV matches on Raw in '04 from what I remember. Stuff with Benoit, Benjamin, Trips, Jericho, HBK, Christian, etc.

Also, was not aware these guys had a match in '02.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Cactus said:


> I don't think it's that bad. I have it in the '**-**1/2' range. Not great at all, but for some reason, I was into it. It had no atmostphere, the ending was atrocious and the wrestling was meh, but I enjoyed it. Probaly has something to do that I was a huge Miz mark back then.


I think HHH/Orton is better than Miz/Cena ... that should tell you what I think of that main event.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Cactus said:


> I don't want the DVD because the match listing looks shite, but the documentary seems worth a download.


Hardly seems shite to me. Plus I think it's cool that we get to see matches throughout their career from their tag team days right up to their midcard matches and then up to their main event tussles. But yeah the doc is definitely the selling point. No need for the full Ironman to be on yet another dvd package though unless it comes with an audio commentary which would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Clique said:


> I think HHH/Orton is better than Miz/Cena ... that should tell you what I think of that main event.


I've never seen Cena/Miz from WM27. I'm pleased to know I avoided such a shitty match then.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Del Rio/Edge, Mysterio/Rhodes, Orton/Punk and Taker/HHH (MOTY) are all worth watching from WM27 if you haven't seen them already.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sting doesn't suck. Cena/Miz does. Raw match is good. That's all I got.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sting is average as can be. Only had amazing matches with better workers, and hasnt had a great match since 1993


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> Sting is average as can be. Only had amazing matches with better workers, and hasnt had a great match since 1993


At least 3 since 1993 actually :side:.

Vs Vader in 1994 (I forget the PPV)
Vs Regal GAB 1996
Vs DDP Nitro 1999

Just saying .


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Clique said:


> Del Rio/Edge, Mysterio/Rhodes, Orton/Punk and Taker/HHH (MOTY) are all worth watching from WM27 if you haven't seen them already.


Four quality matches. I thought Punk/Orton stole the show though.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> Sting doesn't suck. Cena/Miz does. Raw match is good. That's all I got.


That's all we need, baby.



redeadening said:


> Sting is average as can be. Only had amazing matches with better workers, and hasnt had a great match since 1993


So you're not a fan of GAB 96 w/Regal or Nitro '99 w/DDP?



KingCal said:


> At least 3 since 1993 actually :side:.
> 
> Vs Vader in 1994 (I forget the PPV)
> Vs Regal GAB 1996
> ...


You scoundrel, beat me to it.

MOAR 2011

*Daniel Bryan vs. Tyson Kidd – Smackdown! 08/05/11*

This was a fine little exhibition, but I can’t say it’s something that I’ll definitely remember 6 months down the line. A lot of the match revolved around Bryan’s leg and Kidd working over it every way he could, I even marked a little for the Figure-Four on the ring-post like Bret used to do. Bryan did a good job of still selling the leg, even while on offence which I appreciated a lot more than I should. There was one sweet-ass dropkick from Bryan that looked like it could’ve beheaded Kidd, Henry VIII style. Booker on commentary was as fun as ever, he’s slowly becoming one of my favorite commentator’s in wrestling. No matter what anyone says, you can’t dispute that he’s incredibly enthusiastic about the product. The finish was basic enough, almost exactly what you’d expect. No bad taste left in my mouth or anything, in fact, a rather sweet taste. I would kill for some Haribo’s right about now.

****1/4*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Just watched the Orton/Christian Steel Cage match. Just a great match with great storytelling and great suspense. I like how they called back to their previous matches such as Christian going for the spear and Christian faking a springboard when Randy Orton went for the RKO. The crowd was really into this match and the RKO from the top rope was just sick. Another great match added to what I think is a feud of the year candidate.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

From an in ring perspective I think Christian/Orton is easily wwe feud of the year. Not a very creatively booked rivalry though unfortunately.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Should have played up Christian's career defining moment being taken away from him and him slowly becoming more deranged and psychotic along the way all culminating in a feud ender vs Orton in a HIAC. They had the right idea of delaying his heel turn initally but he's just become a generic heel albeit booked more strongly on TV at least. Heels with a reasonable point for their actions always makes for a beter story and character (Punk vs Hardy) and they had money with Christian's dream being stolen from him by the fans and Orton before his depression and inability to beat Orton and appear in his own eyes to be a failure drives him over the edge and he seeks to end Orton's career.

Oh and Rickeey(Chaney) watch Mcintyre vs Masters Superstars 12/5/11 asap. If you dig supreme selling and limbwork mixed with a good story and callback spots and some swank character work you'll well.....dig this match for having all of the above.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Randy Orton vs The Undertaker

Wrestlemania 21 - ****
Smackdown '05 - ***3/4
Summerslam '05 - ****
No Mercy '05 - ****1/4
Armageddon '05

Onto the last one.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> Sting doesn't suck. Cena/Miz does..


Stinghad a great look, super character(s), and he has his fair share of great matches. Sure I'd agree his best stuff is with Flair, Muta and Vader but I would still say he was a good worker. I'd compare him with a guy like Lex Luger who was good the right tools or guide to work with more than a Ultimate Warrior or a Kevin Nash who probably needed to be made to look good and carried more often than not to have a good match.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Luger around 1988 time was a top tier wrestler, it wasn't really until much later in his career I'd argue/concede he needed a smarter worker to structure a match better to hide his growing weaknesses. The Flair matches though really weren't carryjobs at all compared to some matches Flair had to pull out of his arse in his prime.

Sting was a great babyface but I really just don't care for him at all tbh. Its not like he has a glaring fault in selling, execution or match formula like say an Angle or Richards which could explain why I don't care for him, he does the basics well enough and carries himself well in the ring but I just find his offence and stuff really bland compared to a Flair, Steamboat or Arn Anderson. Hard to explain, would never call him bad or anything close to that (certainly not his NWA-1994 run anyway) but couldn't really say I'd support him being considered anything more than harmless or tolerable, in that he's not going to piss me off or annoy me whilst watching his earlier matches but I won't be wowed or compelled to write as much as I could watching Flair, Funk, Finlay, Arn or Regal etc.

TL-DR I'm a rambling idiot who can't really say anything bad about Sting except he's rather bland to me as a worker. Fuck did I just become the new Austin101 in typing a bunch of shit then simpliflying it in 1 line :side:


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Sting is average as can be. Only had amazing matches with better workers, and hasnt had a great match since 1993


I still say, at his peak, Sting could be really good. He was definitely out-worked, but Shawn Michaels is better than him and Michaels couldn't have a match with Vader as good as the fifth best Sting/Vader. he was pretty much eprfect as the fiery tag guy as well, as long as he did little before getting his shine period. As far as "throw in a babyface that would work well with _insert heel_", Sting could be valid depending on any blank. He has a pretty underrated list of great stuff, though.

The DDP match from 99 lost me by the last 8 minutes. "Overkill" might the word to use, I guess, felt like I was watching a 2003 Kurt Angle main event (WHO I'M NOT TALKING ABOUT ANYMORE).

edit- Clique I wouldn't say using Muta as an opponent lowers his case b/c Muta is sucky. Also, 88-90 Luger is damn good and I still say he wasn't bad from the 1996 stuff of his I've seen.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

All this Sting talk makes me want to watch his falls count anywhere match with Cactus Jack now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Well i havent seen much of Sting after 1993 except for the hilarious Dungeon of doom matches and the crap nWo matches.

I did see a match he had with Bret which was very dull. Which is mainly why i gave up on him. Why the hell has a boring match with Bret fricking Hart on PPV in his prime? (asides from Shawn :side

And to be fair to Shawn, he didnt really feud with Vader. They just had one match. Sting vs Vader lasted one longass time


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I've not really seen much of his later work bar a couple of matches but from what I recall he looked a lot more like a guy maybe suffering from injuries and wear and tear and definitely in need of a smarter worker to work out a match that could show off what he still had whilst minimalising any problems he encountered.

He and Flair were almost perfect foils for one another and he had an incredible look to boot, reminds me of Masters at least in the appearance and way he worked his power spots smartly.

Edit: the FCA match vs Cactus Jack is amazing. Top 30 I think for my WCW Top 100 poll.

Edit 2: From what I've seen Vader vs Sting could have lasted as long as HHH vs HBK in terms of being on and off, I don't recall them having a bad match during the feud (certainly 1 on 1 at least). Can't wait to rewatch the Strap match and the 1994 match for the poll.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> edit- Clique I wouldn't say using Muta as an opponent lowers his case b/c Muta is sucky. Also, 88-90 Luger is damn good and I still say he wasn't bad from the 1996 stuff of his I've seen.


I just threw Muta's name in there because over the years I've read people say Muta was better than Sting in their matches.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Lawler, nothing more need be said:~

*Jerry Lawler vs Bam Bam Bigelow, Texas Death Match, Memphis, 07/09/1986*

*DesolationRow* I believe said this was one of the most perfect demonstrations of a monster vs top babyface match and I can't find any room to disagree with him here. Just an all round great match with a hot crowd that got over Bigelow as a terrifying monster whilst keeping Lawler credible in getting just the right amount of offence for a guy of his stature without killing the story of Bigelow being an immoveable object. Take all of this with some terrific selling, pacing and structuring between falls and you have a tremendous match.

Opening 2 falls see Lawler get squashed with Bigelow just destroying him with punches and headbutts to the ribs that Lawler sells like death. He also bumps emphatically for all of Bigelow's offence and really puts him over as a monster who he'll struggle to defeat and instead works around trying to outsmart Bigelow after being promptly dealt with in the power exchanges. There's a great spot early on where Lawler has eaten a flurry of punches in the corner and after rolling to the floor goades Bigelow into punching the ring post and both men sell it amazingly: Lawler by almost collapsing and holding his head after the Bigelow offence and Bam Bam by constantly trying to get feeling back into the arm and eventually lowering his right arm and going into lock up exchanges with only the left hand allowing Lawler to hit some fierce snap punches which Bigelow sells as well as Lawler sells for Bam Bam, he'll snap back after a punch, collapse into the corner and at times just stagger drunkenly like he has no clue where he's at. The spot where Lawler then grabs his hand after punching Bigelow and putting over the power Bigelow's head possesses, which ties in with him using his head to win the opening 2 falls was a great payoff from the opening falls and some creative selling from Lawler which you don't come to expect these days.

They really do work a unique take on a LMS compared to the matches these days with 50 amazing spots. What I've come to love about these matches in Memphis is they often work it as a simple match of beating your opponent up to the point where he cannot answer a 10 count, Lawler's ribs take a tremendous beating from Bigelow's punches (seriously Bigelow is up as a great puncher) and really leans into a few and bumps dramatically like you think Bigelow will soon carve a hole in his stomach and each time he has to answer the 10 count he'll dramatically fall into the ropes so he's up but barely standing and looking ever more precarious as a sitting duck. His constant attempts to out fox and outmanouevre this monster ties in nicely with Bigelow's over confidence costing him the 3rd fall which Russell puts over as 30 seconds where Lawler can rest up and absorb the beating he's taken so far. 

Bigelow slowly moving into a more vicious mode and working over Lawler's cut via biting and then working a sleeper was a nice payoff to Lawler's resilience being too much for Bigelow and forcing him to abandon the strategy of working the ribs and instead try and choke Lawler out. Again they take the time to develop this story so it comes off much better instead of being thrown out there for little reason other than to waste time or set up some contrived spot and Lawler trying a sleeper of his own really was timed as the last bit of offence he has left in him. His energy exhausts him and he eats a pin after Bigelow counters the sleeper and now Lawler looks dead and a certain loser...

Until he pulls down the straps!! The thing with Lawler's comebacks are how well he times them into the story of the match, here Bigelow has noticeably slowed down for a man his size now wrestling for just over 20 minutes and Lawler now has one final flurry of offence to try and put this monster down. He hits his usual gorgeous haymakers in this comeback which Bigelow bumps for emphatically and really adds to the drama of the match with Lawler looking like the most heroic guy in the world for coming back from this emphatic beating. His collapsed sell after hitting Bigelow with all his might was another subtle but brilliant touch in the match and the finish was great I thought: Bigelow with all his remaining strength launces Lawler into the ref and pins him despite Lawler having his feet on the ropes. Sharpe then comes in and accidentally hits Bigelow over the head with a chair during the 30 second rest period and when the ref comes to he begins the 10 count. Both men get counted down for 10 and Russell explains whoever gets to their feet first will be the winner: Lawler brilliantly staggers slowly onto his feet before propping himself off of the ropes to be ruled the winner: completing the story of him just managing to outlast Bigelow and overcome emphatic odds.

Great storytelling and drama in mixing a perfect balance between monster heel and heroic babyface, both men were dynamite on offence and in their bumping to get the other man over and the ongoing story of brains vs brawn was wonderfully developed via some clever spots. Really a great match to show what Bigelow could have been in wrestling.

******


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Sounds fun. I have a need to watch some more matches with Bam Bam. I really dig the guy and how well he worked a match for someone his size.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Well i havent seen much of Sting after 1993 except for the hilarious Dungeon of doom matches and the crap nWo matches.
> 
> I did see a match he had with Bret which was very dull. Which is mainly why i gave up on him. Why the hell has a boring match with Bret fricking Hart on PPV in his prime? (asides from Shawn :side
> 
> And to be fair to Shawn, he didnt really feud with Vader. They just had one match. Sting vs Vader lasted one longass time


The first Sting/Vader was GAB92 and that swamps the motherfucking shitload out of Michaels/Vader (which, don't get me wrong, I really like).

I wouldn't say Bret was near his prime when he had any of Sting's matches.



Clique said:


> I just threw Muta's name in there because over the years I've read people say Muta was better than Sting in their matches.


I probably shouldn't have said much b/c I've only seen one of the Sting/Mutas in the first place, but yeah, I don't think Muta's as good as Sting. And Sting ain't great.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm Your Papi said:


> Sounds fun. I have a need to watch some more matches with Bam Bam. I really dig the guy and how well he worked a match for someone his size.



Definitely agree with this, Bam Bam was one of my favourites as a kid because of how he moved given his size. Once I'm finished watching some more Vader I'll probably watch some of his work (open to suggestions )

I never really have that much time to watch that much wrestling these days though


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

He did a cartwheel before the match started which had me marking out already. Can't say I know of many matches that you need to check out..Lawler on the other hand


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

A shitload of Dubya Cee Dubya:~

*Lord Steven Regal vs Sting, Great American Bash 1996*

Good lord almighty I still don't think Cal sold Regal's performance well enough, I mean jesus this is about as good as I've ever seen Regal character wise and its just briliant. He's amazing at stiffing the hell out of Sting and using eyepokes and cheap cutoffs to keep control and busts out some swank submissions and smartly positions himself in areas he can use the ropes for leverage on a couple of holds. Like Arn Regal really adds to all these holds and submissions whether its flexing his arms after a submission or taunting America as he has Sting in a headlock by a camera. He throws some lovely open hand slaps and punches to the face when he's got Sting in a headlock, has great facial expressions when he bumps flat on his back on the floor in the opening stages and when Sting hits a desperation back body drop, his 'NOOOOOOO' scream as he'd lifted just added so much to it. The spot where Sting kips up and eventually reverses a wrist lock through his sheer power was a great superman babyface spot and Regal's gradual expression of pain before collapsing to his knees was amazing, and I almost forogt his fucking dance before hitting a hell of a dropkick right to the nose of Sting. He's kneeing Sting in the face during exchanges, even in the standard knuckle lock he's digging his knee across Sting's nose: just fucking disgusting torturing and stretching of Sting as well as some hellacious strikes to boot: that backhand left hand slap to Sting in the corner....JESUS. Finish could been seen as coming from out of nowhere but I dug it as Regal always having a counter for everything Sting threw so Sting managed to eventually one up Regal and utliise a quick counter into the Scorpion Death Lock for the win.

Terrific match made by a wonderful Regal performance. Sting tbf really ate all of Regal's offence really well and added a lot with the superman comebacks and power spots. Regal locking in the Regal Stretch and trying to reassure himself Sting would tap only to have Sting sit in the hold and have Regal break it in disbelief was a hell of a spot, top 25 for sure.

*****1/4*


*Hollywood Blondes vs Ric Flair & Arn Anderson, 2/3 falls Tag Team Championship*

Loved this but would have loved for them to have gone the full 3 falls as it could have been a classic and possible top 5 tag match for the poll IMO. Pillman & Flair in particular were great with Pillman being a disrespectful prick and Flair wooing on the ropes to piss him off and then chopping the shit out of him off of the hot tag. Austin was great in bumping all over the shop and there's a great spot where Flair fishooks him in the corner screaming 'who's the man' and Austin screaming 'you are' to get out of the hold. He then takes a bump over the ropes and does a great frantic fall onto the floor on the outside like his legs are too fast for his body and he can't stand up. Arn's FIP segment in the 2nd fall was very good with some good southern heel formula from the Blondes like choking Arn behind the ref's back and using that great spot where Austin pushes Pillman's head backwards as he has a single leg crab locked in for maximum pressure. Arn also does the spot where he gets irish whipped but collapses due to his bum leg, hot tag mixed with Austin's cowardice was timed well and Flair chopping the shit out of both before cleverly throwing Pillman over the top rope behind the ref's back to avoid a DQ was a nice touch in leaving Austin all alone for the figure four. Windham interference was a bit of a buzzkill though plus the crowd were largely flat except for Flair and one excellent snap DDT by Arn which got a great pop.

****1/2-***3/4*


*Sting vs Vader, Strap Match, Superbrawl III*

AWESOME match. Right now I have this ahead of GAB and then Starrcade as their best match of the series with just the Slamboree 94 match left to watch. Really loved how they worked the strap into the match in terms of how it impacted both men's room to breathe as well as led to some clever spots but still didn't detract from the match in making it just a bunch of strap shots. Sting early on trying to be cautious and pace his attack only to have Vader's power yank him right into him was a great way of putting over the limitations of the strap for Sting and demonstrating Vader's power. Sting ruled on offence for me in this match, I liked how he tried to continuously weaken Vader with his offence and then attempt to touch all 4 corners instead of just having repeated attempts after only a few bits of offence like you get in a lot of LMS matches today. Vader's cut on his back was nasty and made for a hell of a visual and progressed the hate these two have for each other, HOLY SHIT at the force Sting hit the guardrail at on the floor when he tried to drag Vader around each 4 corners. Speaking of people ruling on offence....Vader fucking rocks the house here. The samoan drops and splashes were a great destruction of Sting to the point where he could barely stand and I recall one samoan drop that looked rediculous in terms of force and impact, Race was really good as well in trying to constantly interfere and prove an even bigger obstacle for Sting to overcome and his constant taunting of Sting was hilarious.

Crowd really did suck for this one though, they were horribly quiet during some of Sting's comebacks and Vader's heat segments and the closing stretch on the match whilst magnificent in story and drama was shitted on horribly by the crowd. Sting finally mounting a flurry of punches that appeared to finally put down Vader was one of the most defining sequences in the feud and him then dragging Vader around the ring was not only a great show of power but also incredibly dramatic with Sting smartly slowing down as he got to the next corner and really showing the wear and tear from the match.....and then Race trips the ref over Sting and he falls oh so agonisingly close to winning the match....and could this crowd any less? Seriously fuck this crowd to the depths of Monday Night Raw 2011. Finish though did a seem bit strange with an apparent botch in the rules: Vader looked like a true monster dragging a bloodied Sting around the ring whilst Sting tried valiently to cling on to the ropes.....and then Vader touches the final corner after being kicked when they spent the entire match saying Sting would have to be dragged to each corner in order to win the match. Yeah. I could accept the ref was a bit out of it from the earlier bump and they were going for a 'Vader screwed Sting' story but it did seem like a botch on the rules, but I'm not gonna let it detract from a terrific story and war which made for an awesome match. HOLY FUCKING SHIT at that punch flurry in the corner from Vader which bloodies Sting, that shit was disgusting.

*****1/2*


*Arn Anderson & Vader vs Stars & Stripes, Saturday Night 15/4/1995*

Yeah I loved this and right now have it in my bottom 20. Simple STF build with a nice heat segment on the Patriot who eats some tremendous abuse from Vader in particular as well as some great Flair beatdowns behind the ref's back...Flair RULES on the floor like a crazy bastard who smoked some weed before he came out and thinks everyone is out to get him. Opening sequence had Arn doing a great tactic of complaining to the ref that his shorts were pulled after an arm drag and he was really good early on as the heel in peril eating a lot of babyface offence and struggling to find a way into the match. Both transition spots were very good: the 1st mini FIP segment comes with Arn catapulting Bagwell into a Vader chokeslam and the 2nd one has him luring the Patriot into a Vader splash. From there the FIP segment is generally good with a couple of teases of a tag and a great little burst of offence from the Patriot after Vader toys with him a little bit too much. Bagwell was great off of the hot tag and the general chaos with bodies flying eveywhere had the crowd going crazy. Finish was terrific with Vader splashing poor Bagwell behind the ref's back and Arn sneaking a pin. Top notch fun.

****1/2*


*Rock n Roll Express vs Heavenly Bodies (Lane & Pritchard) w/Cornette, SuperBrawl III*

Yeah this is a matchup I'll never tire of and could watch endlessly and this will probably be around the bottom 15. Cornette as usual adds so much to the match on the floor whether its calling for a time out or calling Lane over for a conference call or trying to block out the 'Rock n Roll' chants from the crowd. They work the usual comedy heel spots including one of my all time favourites with the atomic drop into a running collision between Lane & Pritchard and a brilliant spot where Gibson runs over to the corner to stop Morton hitting the buckle and then the Bodies trying to replicate the same spot only for the R n R to throw Lane to the other corner and have Pritchard take a kick to the gut for good measure. Then they work the mother of all comedy spots here: a criss cross exchange leads to Cornette entering the ring and eating a shoulderblock from Lane and OH MY GOD Cornette's selling: he flies in the air like he was shot out of a cannon and then acts like he slips on a bananna when trying to get up :lmao :lmao. Eventually he proves the turning point in the transition spot by distracting Morton long enough to eat a dropkick to the floor and a racket shot from JC. FIP segment is great with Morton eating all the punishment terrificly and trying to build to the hot tag which the crowd slowly grows more into as the heat progresses and the finish itself is well done with Eaton interfering after being sent to the back but missing Morton and costing the Bodies the match. Great formula match here which was a total blast to sit through and a very good crowd mixed with some awesome tag team wrestling.

****1/2*


*Vader vs Ric Flair WCW Heavyweight Championship, Starrcade 1993*

Awwwww god damn what a match we had right here. Vader is a relentless ass kicking machine who just well kicks ass relentlessly here and Flair is the hometown boy eating this tremendous beating whilst getting in his hope spots and trying to find some way to take down this behemoth. Opening stages set out the story of the match perfectly: Flair takes an all mighty beating culminating with Vader screaming 'YOU AIN'T TOUGH ENOUGH' whilst headbutting Flair for good measure, and when his trusty chops end up having no effect Flair has to bail to the floor and try and find some way of strategising to overcome this monster. They build up to Vader's whiffed splash on the guardrail tremendously and Flair's barrage of chops and punches get the crowd rocking only for Race to time a cheapshot beautifully in cutting off Flair's momentum and in the process allowing Vader to recuperate and strike again. Once Vader misses that splash we get a constant running theme of Vader's recklessness and overconfidence causing him to miss splashes and the awesome attempted moonsault which usually sets up the beginning of Flair hope spots and I really dug this theme of Flair being wise to Vader's mistakes and having his resilience and experience be the difference maker to combat Vader's force and power. HOLY SHIT at the top rope clothesline...insanity.

Flair's comeback and the crowd reaction is also something truly special. I dug him utlising Race's interference to smash a chair off of Vader's leg and head and then chop and punch the shit out of him until he collapses square on the floor. Really felt like a massive moment and ultimate comeuppance spot for Vader after all his taunting and generally being a massive dickead (no offence Leroy). The teased figure four spot ending with Vader booting Flair on his ass was a really great crowd tease in how deafly silent they fell once it dawned on them that Vader still had plenty more fight in him. Finish to me was terrific though I could see why some people would want more; Race ends up trying to cause a DQ by interfering but hits Vader instead and as the ref boots him out on the floor Flair strikes with a barrage of chops and capitalises on Vader letting his guard down and grabbing a quick roll up. Really felt like it completed the story of Flair just hanging on in and trying to spot any opportunity to keep his belt and career and protected Vader as this unstoppable monster who if anything made one small error off of the back of his manager's mistake which cost him the match.

*****1/2*


*Vader vs Ricky Steamboat, WCW Title, Worldwide 29/05/1993*

Really enjoyed this and thought for a 11 minute match it did a great job of giving us a taste of what we could expect in a longer match between both as well as setting up a rematch. Think it will make my list in the bottom 20. Vader as is the norm in 1993 is on fire on offence with sick punches and brute force of power and Steamboat is a natural punching bag with the courage to keep coming back for more punishment, the spot where Vader is digging into Steamboat's mouth and screaming 'I'M THE MAN' only for Steamboat to scream 'NO YOU'RE NOT THE MAN' before breaking free and screaming in agony and unloading a vicious open hand slap should not have been as awesome as it was but god damn did these two pull it off well. Really dug Steamboat managing to get just enough offence in to trouble Vader and tease a victory but still continue the story of Vader being in firm control and Steamboat not really having an answer as to how to beat him. Finish set up a rematch greatly imo, Steamboat gets pissed after Race eye rakes him to break up a figure four and a fight spills to the floor and Steamboat crashes and burns in trying to find an answer to stop Vader. The splash on the floor for good measure and then cooly getting back into the ring was a great dick move on Vader's part to further inflict some punishment. Very good match for the time it got but definitely think they have a better match in them with longer time.

****1/2*


*Vader vs Ricky Steamboat, WCW Title, Human Cage Match, Saturday Night 16/10/1993*

And this was that better match I knew they were capable of, really smartly worked lumberjack match which plays off well from the Worldwide match earlier in the year. Vader toys with Steamboat early on by delaying punching him and they tease dissention amongst the lumberjacks early with Steamboat trying to get back in the ring and the heels trying to rougly force him in. Goes without saying for both men but Vader's punches and Steamboat's selling are both something very special: Steamboat does this great sell after a flurry of brutal Vader punches where he almost falls to his right side into the ropes in the corner before almost turning his head 360 as he gets up and then there's this terrific bit of selling after a top rope Vader clothesline where Steamboat bumps hard into the canvas and then twitches his left arm like he's gone into the shock from the impact. I also dug how Steamboat sold the wear and tear with how weak some of his punches and kicks became the more he utilised them during his first bit of offence. Also enjoyed him busting out a DDT, back suplex and top rope suplex/DDT before locking in a figure four leglock to try and put the big man down.

Really dug as well how Vader noticeably slowed down and looked more sluggish the more the match went on, realy made it look like Steamboat had successfully managed to outlast the onslaught and made Vader punch himself out. Finish was terrific I thought in utilising the match structure as well as being the ultimate heartbreaker: Vader looks a broken man and as he collapses to the floor from a Steamboat crossbody a struggle breaks out between the lumberjacks to get him into the ring and during this Sid Vicious sneaks him and drops Steamboat with the powerbomb which allows Vader to slowly sneak him and hit a splash for the win. Really great in making Steamboat look to have done everything no-one else could do in taking Vader to the limit and on the verge of defeat only to be cheated out of the match by Vicious.

Also: "Those guys better watch out or the ShockMaster will fall and trip all over them"- Jesse Ventura :lmao :lmao

*****1/4*


*Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck, Bunkhouse Match, Spring Stampede 1994*

Fucking hell what a bloody and brutal fight this was. Dustin sets the temp from the very beginning by just running to the ring and jumping over the ropes and catching Bunkhouse with a flying lariat. From here he just absolutely beats the piss out of Buck with awesome punches and bionic elbows and a delicious low blow for good measure, Dustin then gets too heated and whiffs a crossbody and does his signature awesome bump to the floor. From here Dustin bleeds horrificly and gets worked over for a good portion of the match via choking, boots right to the cut and some flat out horrifying lashes to the face from a belt...he even gets the time to do a great bit of punch drunk selling where he lashes out at thin air trying to hit Buck. Buck's attire here is incredible: he looks like one of them hicks out of Deliverance taking pleasure in brutalising this ingrate in Rhodes only without the sodomy....well the commentators mention Muta wrestled tonight so I guess the viewers were sodomised to some extent.

Finish is terrifc as well, Dustin finally hits the bulldog only to have Colonel Parker prove a distraction and as he starts to whip him Buck eventually scores some brass knucks and drills Dustin with a right hand for the pin.

******


*Vader vs Davey Boy Smith, Slamboree 1993*

Great match and a certain vote from me for around the top 75. I'm a sucker for two big guys throwing bombs and doing a clash of the titans esque battle and this was exactly that. So great watching all the Vader 1992 matches and then seeing him here out of his comfort zone when Davey shows he can hang with Vader in the power department and won't be knocked down from Vader's stuff. Vader then proceeds to beat the piss out of Davey when he realises trying to overpower him will have no effect and rocks Davey with some hideous punches that eventually bloody the nose of Davey. Eventually Davey manages to comeback and hits some incredible power spots on Vader, including a bodyslam on the floor, a delayed vertical suplex and the creme de la creme: a running powerslam after catching Vader in mid air attempting a corner splash: absolute carnage. Finish is well done in continuing the feud as Race breaks up the pin and leads to Davey beating the crap out of Race on the floor for revenge only for Vader to crack Davey with a chair for the DQ. Really put over the threat Davey possessed to Vader on this night and ensured a rematch would be a certainty. Also really terrific to see 1 match in this monster run where Vader isn't able to overpower his opponent and has to resort to cheap tactics. HOLY SHIT at that top rope splash moved Vader hit that nearly knocked Davey through the mat.

****3/4*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Great reviews, gotta love Vader, Regal and Stinger, man.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Greatest stars of the 90's, Eddie Guerrero's set and a couple of old PPV's are on their way to me. I am excited to watch the 90's DVD because I actually haven't seen Bret/Owen from Wrestlemania X but have seen a lot of positive reviews. I have also not seen pretty much all of disc one on Eddie's DVD either so I am excited for that to.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

A lot of WWE's dvds that have coming out seem to be going out and mostly appealing to the kids. Randy Orton and Rey Mysterio dvds are both drawn out strictly for the PG audience. Although I do plan on getting the Orton dvd because the story seems interesting on what I've seen and heard from it so far. I want to see more oldschool Wrestlers dvds instead of releasing dvds for Wrestlers still working for them. They probally wouldn't feel confortable with advertising dvds for alltime greats in the past unless it's Ric Flair or Shawn Michaels which I guess is understandable considering the averge fan currently.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

How are Kane's DVD, History of the Intercontinental Title, and Top 50 OMG moments? I can pick them up fairly cheap at the moment.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

MBL said:


> How are Kane's DVD, History of the Intercontinental Title, and Top 50 OMG moments? I can pick them up fairly cheap at the moment.


Are you a fan of Kane? If not, avoid it.

Top 50 OMG Moments? Avoid it. Absolutely shit, unless you are interested in the matches on discs 2 and 3... though they are already available for the most part on other, GOOD sets. The documentary portion of this DVD is horrible. Its kept to mostly kayfabe which is retarded, and they get a bunch of mid card nobodies to comment on the shit, even though for a lot of the moments they have the people involved in them on the fecking roster/working for the company and they don't bother talking to THEM about it.

IC Title DVD... its a mixed back. Some good stuff, and some shit stuff. All depends on whether or not you already own the really good stuff like Bret/Perfect, Savage/Steamboat, HBK/Razor Ladder etc.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Seriously, that OMG DVD is a big mess. They should've reduced the list to 25 and show them in full segments instead. I mean, come on. Tim White's suicide skits is on the DVD. WTF.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The fact that Show and Lesnar breaking the ring is ABOVE the Montreal Screwjob makes the DVD as laughable as the top 50 WWE superstars DVD .


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^ugh, no. the order is a mess. But it's still really good fun.


chargebeam said:


> Seriously, that OMG DVD is a big mess. They should've reduced the list to 25 and show them in full segments instead. I mean, come on. Tim White's suicide skits is on the DVD. WTF.


They showed some of the full matches on the 2nd and 3rd discs, I think it was enough. 

And Tim White's suicide skits, I forgot I ever even watched those. Just... fpalm


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The best part of them putting the Tim White skits on the DVD was Punks reaction to it being on the list. "Why is that on the list? That's terrible (laughing)."


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Half the stuff they have on the list, the guys talking about it wonder what the fuck its doing on there and mention that its terrible :lmao.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao Loved how Punk said something like "Why don't we do this more often?" during the Big Show/Bossman funeral segment.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hah, yeah. 

The entire thing was chock full of Stone Cold, some deserved and some not so much. But still, took a great quote from one which now resides in my 'location' box


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I forgot all about the Tim White suicide skits. :lmao

That was so tasteless.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Big bossman and Big show feud is one of the funniest things in the history of wrestling.

Then it became over the WWF World Title.

Thats roughly the point when a lot of people shouldve stopped laughing


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Jushin Liger vs Rey Mysterio, Starrcade 1996*

I was really apprehensive about watching this one because I know 1996 Rey isn't as amazing as an all round worker as he has been since 2005 or so and Liger's juniors stuff hasn't held up that well compared to when I raved about it years back (them Sano matches are still the bees knees though). But fuck that shit because this isn't trade moves Liger: this is COCKY DICKHEAD FUCK YOU IN THE ASS IF HE FEELS LIKE IT JUSHIN LIGER and that's a Liger that ALWAYS holds up no matter what my tastes in wrestling are.

He's a great prick here once he gives up on a 50-50 match and just sets about breaking Rey's back in half with backbreakers, powerbombs on the fucking floor and that hellacious suplex to the floor, nasty shit. He's also really great at jostling with fans and confidently strutting about like he's a WCW legend and has some great heel poses and chats with the referee over slow counts. Looooved the spot where he puts Rey on the turnbuckle and cockily pats him which leads to a super Rey rana. Rey himself was still as good taking stuff as he is today and I thought they paced the match well inbetween Rey's highflying and workover and really established that Liger would resort to brute power and contempt for Rey's wellbeing whilst demonstrating Rey's speed was too much for Liger (the fact Liger never really had an answer for Rey's comebacks drove this sub story home IMO). Finish was good I thought with Liger countering the top rope hurricanrana into the Liger lick and then a top notch Liger bomb, his little 'I'm the man' finger pointing post match capped off a terrific dickhead Liger performance. That dropkick off of Rey's sprinboard was also amazing; like probably the best dropkick to someone in mid air I've seen and timed impeccably. Special mention to both men's bumping as well.

******


*Eddie Guerrero vs Shinjiro Ohtani, Starrcade 1995*

Fucking hell at how different Ohtani looks here compared to what he looks like now, still doesn't smile too often though. But who could blame him with that face.

Anyways I enjoyed this and will put it somewhere in the bottom quarter. Not much in the way of a workover or comeback but for an interpromotional match I thought they worked a good pace and made sure to make both guys look good with some impressive counters and flying from Ohtani in particular. His springboard bicycle kick and springboard dropkick have always looked as graceful as I've ever seen someone do them and the dropkick in particular always looks mighty forceful. That floatover counter into a bridging German from Ohtani was impressive as well.

****1/2*


*Ric Flair vs The Giant (Big Show), WCW Title Nitro 25/3/1996*

God damn was this entertaining. Flair comes out with 2 smoking babes and I'm immediately compelled to be rooting against him. They work some basic comedy spots highlighting Show's power and size being too much for Flair who ends up running away only to be dragged like an infant back to the ring. Show dominates with suplex and displays of brute power as Flair flies round the ring like a lunatic until one error of judgement from Show costs him as he whiffs on a top rope splash (pretty hilarious that Flair was almost in a SSP position under the ropes and Show ends up jumping 3/4s of the way across the ring). From here Flair's bitches distract the ref and allow for him to choke Show with a chain which he cleverly conceals in his trunks and strongly denies using when the ref gets suspicious....one of the women chokes Show as well and you get the feeling they're like females in Bond films who you just oggle at before realising they can snap your neck with those gorgeous thighs. :lmao at Flair just running up and punting Show square in the balls. Interference after the chokeslam is well done: Arn hits Show with a chair but Show chokeslams someone else instead and Arn giggles like a schoolgirl until he eats a chokeslam all whilst Flair crawls away like a coward.

*****


*Ric Flair & Arn Anderson vs Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage, Nitro 08/01/1996*

WCW with another tag team gem. Great heel work by Flair & Arn, some comedy spots, a wonderful transition into FIP, a hot crowd for Hogan and just some wonderfully entertaining wrestling makes for a hell of a match. Flair & Arn are great early on as heels in peril bumping like madmen for mainly Hogan's offence but Savage manages to get some licks in including one of the better double axe handles to the floor from him. Transition spot is a beauty with Flair & Arn being put in double figure fours only for Arn to lean over and poke Savage in the eye before hobbling up and hitting a DDT behind the ref's back. Savage's FIP segment is good with Flair & Arn getting in plenty of illegal choking and cheapshots whilst taunting Hogan to tag in and out and keep the pressure on Savage. Hot tag looked a bit dodgy with Flair basically punching Savage into Hogan's hand but we get some good bumping from Flair & Arn including a wonderful 'oh shit' reaction from Arn after Hogan no sells the spinebuster (fuck you Hogan for that btw).

****3/4*


*Eddie Guerrero vs Ric Flair, Nitro 1996*

Flair again enters with some smoking babes before a crowd shot shows a well....not smoking Babe (I had visions of the Elephant Man tbh). Anyways this was really well worked: Flair bumped terrificly for Eddie early and made him look terrific in the early going with Eddie constantly finding ways to counter into a headlock or submission hold. Eddie doing the Flair strut after dominating for a good 5 minutes and getting Flair incredibly pissed off was hilarious. Next few minutes dragged a bit with neither guy keeping momentum and just exchanging bursts of offence until Eddie misses a crossbody to the floor and from here on out Flair works over the leg well and Eddie sells amazingly: he can't hook a pin on a crossbody because of the pain and even has to hobble when attempting a rana off of the ropes before hobbling post impact. Best bit is when he finally looks to be on the verge of putting Flair away with a frog splash only for the leg to give out again and Flair locks in a figure four where they tease Eddie reversing it only for Flair's women to pull his arm for extra leverage and the ref counts Eddie's shoulders down as he falls back to the mat in agony. Really good match between a main eventer and young midcarder in making Eddie look to be a legit threat to Flair only to have the leg and outside interference cost him the victory of his career.

****1/2*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I love those last 2 matches.

I especially liked the Tag Match.

I loved the contrast in styles between the 2 Southern, Methodical, NWA workrate guys against Hogan and Savage.

It was especially interesting to see Arn and Flair try to make Hogan work in they're style, but he was having none of it.

Like you mentioned the no-selling. That shit doesn't fly Down South!

It was just entertaining as hell to me.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yeah Arn's reaction meant the no selling was fine with me in terms of making the heel look hopelessly outmatched which I always dig in tags. I just didn't want Hogan to pull that shit on a guy like Arn .

Got a top 75 now for the WCW Top 100 matches poll, not a clue how I'm going to put them all in a ranking order when it gets to 100. Also working whether to cut some awesome matches out to avoid repeats:

I have all 5 Steamboat/Flair 1989 matches as well as their Spring Stampede 94 match on the list as well as a possible 4 matches from the Vader vs Sting feud. They all deserve to be included but I can't decide whether to cut one match out and try and vote for something less talked about but deserving of placing high. Also think Flair is in about 30 matches already on my list, guy is just everywhere.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck, Bullrope Match, 22/05/1994*








bloody awesome brawl between these two which should make my top 60. Just an all out heated and violent brawl which carries on from Spring Stampede and features Dustin just murdering Buck for a good 8 minutes at the start including choking him with the bullrope before they can even tie it round Buck's hand. Some great punches thrown by both men and a lovely uppercut from Dustin, marked for Buck tieing Dustin to the post with the rope and then teeing off on him. Dustin manages to hault the momentum with a fierce punch off before hitting a low blow and Buck's sell is truly amazing of it: he collapses very slowly and just has this shocked expression like he suspects someone's gonna find a testicle of his when they clean round ringside later. Colonel Parker is also terrific on the outside getting over the beating Buck takes for the majority of the match, him wiping the sweat from his forehead was the cherry on top. Finish is insane with the cowbell shot Buck takes and then just when you think the insanity has ended a wild Terry Funk staggers to the ring and starts a postmatch beatdown to continue the feud. Hell I ain't complaining, MOAR of this please WCW.

****3/4*


*Dustin Rhodes, Dusty Rhodes & The Nasty Boys vs Bunkhouse Buck, Terry Funk, Arn Anderson & Colonel Parker, FallBrawl 1994, WarGames*

Damn was this an awesome Wargames and a fitting end to the war. Dustin rocks the house early on by obliterating Arn who's trying to pace and strategise himself and ends up getting his head placed between both rings for good measure..how ya gonna get out of that one Arn??? Bunkhouse Buck and one of the Nastys then enter and the match slowly breaks down into an all out brawl including one insane piledriver in between the rings that nearly killed Funk. Speaking of Funk that crazy motherfucker was just a monster here: he's screaming words of encouragement before he enters, takes his boot off before coming in and then throws it straight at Dustin's head...CRAZY. From here he does his splendid punches, punch drunk selling, taunting Dusty by dragging Dustin's carcus in front of him and even manages to take some disgusting shots to the head from his own boot and does this amazing deadflop sell after a good 5 seconds. Colonel Parker is amazing when he's shown on screen biting his nails at the thought of entering this war and his sell of his own hand after punching Dustin was magnificent and there's this great visual of Dusty entering the cage to a thunderous pop and then seeing all 8 men fighting in the cage and Colonel Parker just backing away in the corner whenever someone gets near him. His eventual beatdown is magnificent and totally fitting for him to take the fall via figure four and Nasty Boys splashes. Oh yeah did I mention the belt shots? Fucking hell at the ones to Funk from Dustin and from Colonel to one of the Nastys, just disgusting sounds. Probably a top 35 candidate and only behind 92 and 91 as the best wargames for me.

*****1/4*


*Ric Flair vs Hulk Hogan, WCW Title, Bash At The Beach 17/07/1994*

Jesus christ where in the hell did this come from? Great match which is a top 40 at absolute worst IMO. Early stages felt like Wrestlemania with both men eyeing each other up, then Flair side strepping and strutting and Hogan doing the very same to mock him. Each mini lock up and the eye exchange between both men was really something and the crowd were going ballistic for everything they were doing. Hogan even demonstrated some decent chain wrestling early on and I loved Flair just casually stomping on his nose to break up a cross armbar attempt as well as hiding behind Sherri at every opportunity and ducking out of the ring the moment Hogan started to withstand every chop and punch. Loved how Hogan essentially had 2 mini Hulk up's only for Flair and Sherri to find a way to negate them and retain the control, really added to Flair being the smartest champion who could find his way out of any position. The constant heel tactics involving Sherri choking Hogan and later attacking a ref and Jimmy Hart were all terrific and I marked for Heenan saying Flair would sacrifice a boy if it meant retaining the belt. Speaking of Heenan it was refreshing to hear a commentator root against the face but actually put him over (e.g always showing concern when Hogan started to not get affected by chops or saying he was looking to boot Sherri when she clearly grabbed him first).

Hogan even managed to demonstrate some very good selling of the leg...for about 30 seconds but it was still good selling nonetheless and kept the crowd invested in the workover so kudos there. Hell him countering a figure four into a small package and then selling the leg post kickout was such a smart bit of selling I couldn't help but forgive him later on for hulking up and essentially negating the brief workover. That being said the constant theme of Flair having to find new ways to get away from Hogan and cut his momentum needed a defining Hulkamania comeback so I wasn't as pissed off with the blowing off of the legwork and at least it was only about 2 minutes maximum of focusing on the limb and not something that took up the majority of the match. Mr fucking T finally taking out that no good bitch Sherri (nice ass btw...Sherri ya fuckers not Mr T...not that I'm saying that as a derogatory term against Mr T's pigmentation I just don't swing that way...no offence to the homosexuals who do..more power guys..erm where was I??) was a great crowd popping moment and whilst I initially thought the comeback was really short I kind of dug Hogan finally hulking up and winning convincingly since the running theme of the match was Flair trying to shut him down before he hulked up..I dunno something like that.

******


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

My Smackdown 2009 season just arrived. Anything in particular to look out for? Looking forward to watching it as I haven't seen barely anything from WWE 2009.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

You've already watched Jericho/Punk which I adore. Look out for Rey/Jericho 7/10 (fantastic imo), Rey/Morrison (a TV classic imo), Punk/Rey from June, Edge/Rey from June, Edge/Jeff in Feb. and SD! after Extreme Rules. Morrison had a really good match with Umaga I think it was in May or April. Taker/Punk submission match in October. Then Morrison had some good matches with Punk, Ziggler, Edge and Jeff.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Top 50 OMG was funny most of the time they interviewed jobbers to talk about these moments


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Steven Regal vs. Psychosis - Nitro 16/12/1996

Nice opening stuff, really enjoyed Psicosis/Psycosis (which is it btw lol?) hitting an arm drag on Regal which gets a HUGE pop, only for Regal to kick him in the head then school him on how to apply holds.

There is a particular spot that, well, looks pretty shitty lol, where Regal is whipped into the corner, and tries to jump off the ropes over 'cosis to roll him up... and its botched or something lol. Thing is, I'm honestly not sure if it was meant to be done like that, because it was almost like they were setting it up to make sure we know Regal stinks at anything where he leaves his feet, so 'cosis would probably benefit more from utilising his high flying skills in this match. I'm probably spouting total shit, but fuck it, makes me sound smarter or something .

FUUUUCK me at the German Suplex by Regal. Poor 'cosis lands right on his head. Pretty much from there Regal is just regular awesome Regal; stiff strikes and brutal mat work.

The whole "Regal stinks at leaving his feet" works out nicely for me when Psicosis is able to make a comeback from reversing Regal on the top rope while he attempts a super double arm suplex.

In the end though, it seems that Psicosis goes to the high flying well too often and Regal reverses a head scissors takeover (well, I think that's what he was going for) by slamming the poor guy into the mat and locks in perhaps the most vicious Regal Stretch ever.

Good match. Both guys looked great, they got a decent amount of time for a non NWO/Former WWF Wrestler. Regal rocked the mat and Psicosis looked great with his high flying stuff and they did well establishing how both men have their strengths and weaknesses, and Regal came out looking great by overcoming his to get the win. Not sure if I'll place this on my list, but it's a consideration.

Rating: ***1/2


Steven Regal vs. Dean Malenko (Nitro 12/23/96)

They start off with the TECHNICALZ stuff, which all looks nice, and just as I was thinking "man, this looks way too cooperative"... Regal busts out an Enziguri and Malenko goes DOWN.

Now the match becomes a "Regals beats the fuck out of Malenko, and Malenko does what he can to escape holds", and it's all fucking good shit. The escapes by Malenko aren't smooth (there's that damn work again... someone get me one of them word dinosaurs.. you know, a thesaurus), and Regal sitting in a hold and taunting the front row is just awesome lol.

Malenko is a guy that I've gone from absolutely loving to thinking "well, he's alright" over the last couple of years, and honestly this match is one of those matches that could make me love the guy again if he had more of them . He's pretty aggressive on offence, with his shots looking nice and stiff. The mat work between both guys feels more gritty than a usual Malenko match, regardless of the fact Regal is in there. All in all while Regal was as great as he always is, Malenko is the one I came out of this match thinking more about. I want to see more of THIS Malenko dammit!

Finishing stretch was real nice too, and the actual finish fit in nicely with Regal's TV reign (using the time limit to his advantage and shit), but not seeing a rematch between these 2 on the next disc of the comp makes me sad because either it didn't happen (which sucks because the finish was a perfect set up for it) or it's just not on the set and I have to get off my arse and find it .

Think I liked this match more than the previous one too, so it has a better chance of making my list.

Rating: ***1/2


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ric Flair vs Hulk Hogan, WCW Title, Career vs Career Cage Match, Halloween Havoc 1994*








OMFG this was incredible, literally the most crazy and hectic match I've seen and it was beautiful. Hogan actually sells the leg even better than in the BATB match, Flair is as crazy and crafty as before and Sherri and the crowd are amazing, that dive from Sherri from the top of the cage was incredible for a woman. Hogan's punches were really good here and I loved him beating the crap out of Flair at the start, its pinfall or submission only which really helped the match I thought as Flair only started climbing to get away from Hogan instead of starting and stopping the match with regular climbing and made for a much better flow. The spot with Hogan ramming Flair's head off of the cage whilst he's almost falling to the floor was incredible and choking Flair with the bandana was a nice heelish moment from Hogan to demonstrate the magnitude of the match. I loved the whole Sherri tries to climb-Jimmy pulls her dress down to reveal DAT ASS-Sherri climbs again only for Sting to catch her-Masked man batters Sting with a bat sequence far more than I should but along with the crowd going ballistic it was just amazingly super and put over how Flair & Sherri could always find ways to cheat.

Handcuffing Mr T and occasionally beating the piss out of him seemed a bit strange but I did dig Flair doing it so he could only count the fall and not get involved in the match as he got in both Flair and Hogan's faces regularly before that. Hogan comeback and Flair's reaction was amazing stuff and really was a fitting finale to the match: the crowd amazed at the beating Hogan was taking before he hulks up one final time and finally puts an end to Flair & Sherri was probably the best Hulk up he's done, any other ending wouldn't have been as good. Why doesn't Hogan chop more btw? Oh yeah Hogan really sells a leg injury well (Sheik still thinks you're a no good jew motherfucker though).

*****1/2*


*Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat, Spring Stampede 1994*

Really enjoyed this, its comfortably the least of their 6 matches on my list but that's no disgrace when you consider what this match is competing against as well as them being significantly older than in their 1989 series. It was strange how Flair never really got a control segment but instead tried to wear Steamboat down and go for the figure four when possible but I didn't mind it as much as I usually would and did enjoy Steamboat largely controlling the majority of the match and having a story of Steamboat having to force the win and Flair just waiting for an opportunity to strike (the splash into the guaradrail and the chop to the floor being countered spring to mind). The early chain wrestling looked like a struggle and a testament to how aware these two were of the other and Flair is always great as a guy constantly seeking to control the match instead of working from the bottom and Steamboat's constant reversing into a headlock early on was a great spot.

Its funny but I'm finding it hard to talk much about this one, it was a very good match and all but there wasn't as many impressive spots or funny bits of selling or bumping from either man that I could go off on a tangent about. Steamboat going for the figure four and Flair's brilliant selling afterwards was terrific stuff and Steamboat's selling of the subsequent eye poke was something you would only expect from a wrestler like Ricky Steamboat. The finish whilst a copout really played off well from the 1989 series with Steamboat locking in the double chickenwing and then bridging into a pin for the double pin. Crowd sadly was really quiet for this one but they still had the great character dynamic, the tension in each exchange building to the slap exchange was well developed and both men brought it tremendously and sold the fatigue down the finishing stretch amazingly. Some of the chops in this one were some of their best as well, particularly Steamboat.

*****1/4*


*Vader vs The Boss, Spring Stampede 1994*

Fucking hell is all I can say about this one. Bossman is rocking a NYPD outfit and he lays in a beating that would please any officer...except Vader isn't Black :side: . I mean some of the shots he hits in this are horrific in cutting open Vader's eye and Vader sure as shit doesn't need an invitation to beat the piss out of Bossman for good measure. The backdrop to the floor was completely bonkers and I'm surprised Bossman isn't dead. Vader hitting a bloody moonsault for the win had me screaming HOLY SHIT. Great bloody brawl with some sickening shots and bursts of power between both men, they must have had a bet on as to who could behead the other first.

****1/2*


*Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho, Nitro 30/12/1996*

This goes just over 4 minutes but christ if they don't get a lot of stuff in. Jericho hits a beauty of a dropkick to the floor and Benoit hits one sick ass back suplex off the top rope for the win. He also lays in some hard ass knees to the face and one impactful elbow drop. They just went at it 1000% with some nice counters and bursts of offence from both and tried to get as much in as they could for the time given. Great bout and something that might make the #100 spot as just a great spectacle and a good representation of what the undercard and midcard had to do when competing with the stacked main event scene from this era.

*****


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I fucking hate you guys and your endless supply of 90's WCW matches.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs's megapost....Seabs's megapost....Youtube.......Dailymotion.......Cal and his comps.........Internet in General

Get off your ass


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Seabs* needs to finish his best of WCW set, and put it on Blu Ray in 16:3 ratio and mail it to my house.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Steven Regal vs. Jim Duggan - Nitro 06/01/1997

BOOOOO at Regal getting new music.

Dammit, no Heenan on commentary to burst out laughing at Duggan .

Wonderful, NWO show up before the start of the match and take over commentary. Bet they will concentrate on this match a lot...

At least Regal and Duggan are concentrating on the match. Duggan with his power and Regal with his awesome facial expressions as the crowd chants USA as loud as they can. Can't go wrong with that formula lol.

Duggan does what Duggan does, while Regal does his best to work over the guy, but Duggan being old and pretty limited in what he can take doesn't help.

Finish is a time limit draw... though Duggan tapes up his fist and decks Regal which... well, shouldn't that be a DQ? Kinda confusing and shitty finish lol.

Match is about as good as it can be really. Fun, not much else.

Rating: *


Steven Regal vs. Psicosis - WCWSN 11/01/1997

Ooooo... this could be good.

:lmao Dusty is on commentary, and mid sentence the camera shows Regal handing his robe to some hot blond at ringside and he completely switches from what he was saying to asking about the girl who is apparently Robin, the ring attendant. Dusty then busts out a song. Might have to just upload the clip for everyone to hear because me trying it won't help a damn bit .

Starts off great, that's for sure, so I have high hopes for this being at least good. Regal takes Psicosis straight to the mat, and does a reaaaal nice look counter to counter Psicosis who is trying to counter him. COUNTER~!

Psicosis tries to show up Regal by taking him to the mat, so Regal just smashes him in the fucking face causing Psicosis to go to the outside and recover! Not often you see a HEEL doing that to a FACE.

The match is similar to the one from late 96, in that Regal out shines Psicosis on the mat so Psicosis has to bust out his high flying shit in order to stay in the game.

Regal looks like he's got everything under control when he counters a top rope move, but Psicosis comes right back with an Abdominal Stretch which seems piss Regal off, so he intentionally gets DQ'd to retain his belt!

Not as good as their previous bout, but still fucking good. great fucking promo by Regal backstage after the match too.

Rating: ***


Steven Regal vs. Psicosis - WCWSN 18/01/1997

Rematch .

Really loving the early mat work by these two guys. They always have a little spot, which is different every time btw, where Regal has control, Psicosis tries to counter and then Regal does something to block the counter, and its fucking great.

Nice little callback spot with Regal losing control of the match because he went "out of his element" on the top rope allowing Psicosis to counter and bust out some of his high flying stuff. Got even better when Regal regained control by countering a high flying move with a dropkick, and from there it's the Regal Stretch and a victory!

Short, but sweet. Basically a very compressed version of their other 2 matches. Given the short amount of time they do just as well as their previous matches, but yeah, should have been given the same amount of time instead.

Rating: **1/2


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I did catch *Sting/Cactus Jack Falls Count Anywhere from WCW Beach Blast '92* and man was it an awesome ride. I was enjoying it so much that the time flew by and it was over before I knew it! Cactus takes so many cringeworthy bumps on the concrete and on the metal barricade. I yell "Oh shit!" when Sting whipped him over the metal guardrail and Cactus' body just flopped on to the concrete floor. Man was that sick as hell. Sting takes some stiff shots as well. I love watching Sting being forced to fight more aggressively against a brawler like Cactus Jack. He comes out looking like a more courageous fighter, and Cactus is put over more as a dangerous threat that can dish out a lot of punishment but also take it and keep coming back like a monster from the movies. Classic stuff right here.

*Btw, has anyone seen their I Quit Match?*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't remember that Hogan/Flair match being THAT good. It was little too campy, IMO. Flair/Steamboat was awesome, though. They created some exciting drama right there, and their Saturday rematch is even better. Those two matches are better than Chi-Town Rumble match, IMO.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The Flair/Steamboat 5/14/94 WCW Saturday Night match is incredible. They had a couple more matches after it but this was probably the final classic encounter between them.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

McQueen said:


> *Seabs* needs to finish his best of WCW set, and put it on Blu Ray in 16:3 ratio and mail it to my house.


*PRESSURE

End of October/Early November sounds realistic for getting all the matches split off discs and then putting the set together and onto discs.

It's 16:4 ratio btw jobber.*


Clique said:


> I did catch *Sting/Cactus Jack Falls Count Anywhere from WCW Beach Blast '92* and man was it an awesome ride. I was enjoying it so much that the time flew by and it was over before I knew it! Cactus takes so many cringeworthy bumps on the concrete and on the metal barricade. I yell "Oh shit!" when Sting whipped him over the metal guardrail and Cactus' body just flopped on to the concrete floor. Man was that sick as hell. Sting takes some stiff shots as well. I love watching Sting being forced to fight more aggressively against a brawler like Cactus Jack. He comes out looking like a more courageous fighter, and Cactus is put over more as a dangerous threat that can dish out a lot of punishment but also take it and keep coming back like a monster from the movies. Classic stuff right here.
> 
> *Btw, has anyone seen their I Quit Match?*


*Absolutely loved that match. One of my favourites of my WCW 92 project so far. Their I Quit ( or SUBMIT OR SURRENDER) match is great too. Not as great as their FCA match but some people do prefer it. It's still a really fun and great little hardcore match with plenty of mad bumps.*


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Picked up MITB 2011, gonna check it out one of these days.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hulk Hogan actually had a good match by smark standards?

i dont believe you segunda. have you been watching too much TNA? Because thats usually a good reason for the deterioration of brain cells.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> Hulk Hogan actually had a good match by smark standards?
> 
> i dont believe you segunda. have you been watching too much TNA? Because thats usually a good reason for the deterioration of brain cells.


I was about to defend his opinion by saying that Craig also thinks its great... but well, Craig is kinda... ummm... you know. He's Craig .


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Both Sting/Foleys and Hulk/Flairs are fucking great. I....really don't have much else to add.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Hulk Hogan actually had a good match by smark standards?
> 
> i dont believe you segunda. have you been watching too much TNA? Because thats usually a good reason for the deterioration of brain cells.


That he did, motherfucker even sold the leg very well for the time it was worked over. And well he beat the crap out of a woman, I'm a northerner you see so shit like that is right up my alley.

*disclaimer (it really isn't)

And I've been watching the closest thing to mental retardation that isn't IMPACT: A Dean Malenko control segment. Seriously that was a headscratcher and a half.




*Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat, Saturday Night 14/05/1994*

Yeah this was awesome and replacing their Spring Stampede 1994 match on my list. Loved how once again Steamboat controlled the early goings in the chain wrestling exchanges and once again it breaks down into a slap exchange between both men with neither pulling any stops. Flair just cutting Steamboat's momentum off with a punch to the stomach was a hell of a cut off and from here on Flair is just a total prick; punching Steamboat in the nose which Steamboat sells as he normally does by checking his nose isn't disfigured and collapsing to the floor, Flair just straight up poking Steamboat in the eye only for Heenan to incinuate Steamboat is moaning about his missing contact :lmao. Some flat out amazing selling moments as well in this one, Flair having his legs worked over and then doing a double stomp on Steamboat's ribs only to hobble to the opposite corner in agony may have only been bettered by Steamboat's selling of a delayed vertical suplex; Flair to his credit sells his leg afterwards but Steamboat just has a hunched back for 10 seconds and pulls this amazing pained facial expression that only he could do. There was also one punch from Flair that looked like something out of a gangster flick where he drops Steamboat with a straight right hand and Steamboat just KO's himself marvelously.

The selling of fatigue down the finishing stretch as well is terrificly done by both, Steamboat falling off of the ropes after a combo of Flair chops and exhaustion was such a smart spot but then again look who's wrestling. Think one of my actual favourite spots for its simplicity but execution was Flair running the ropes and Steamboat dropping to the mat in the most delayed manner possible and not even attempting to switch position as Flair jumps over him; again so simple but it fitted the wear and tear of the match so well and just came off as a super intelligent spot you won't see again in a 100 matches. Finish itself seemed a bit of a downer given the match they were having but upon closer inspection what appears to be a forearm smash to the nads from Flair as well as the exhaustion and longevity of the match it didn't come off as bad a finish as I initially thought it was.

*****1/2*


*Hollywood Blondes vs Marcus Bagwell/2 Cold Scorpio, Worldwide 03/07/1993*

Wow were the Blondes great assholes here, I mean Pillman is this gigantic cocky shit and Austin ain't much better, 2 slimeballs who think their shit smells of roses. Austin's dance immitation of Scorpio was incredible and Pillman begging off everytime Bagwell got near him was terrific. Early on Pillman is really great; pointing to his head like Arn does when he thinks he's outsmarted Bagwell only to eat an armdrag and immediately complain of a hairpull. Commercial sadly cuts out the transition spot into Scorpio's FIP spell but what else we see is very good stuff. Pillman taunts Bagwell into distracting the ref and they work a series of choke spots on Scorpio and Bagwell is losing his shit out on the apron. Really nice spot as well when Scorpio manages to hit a desperation crossbody only for Pillman to run in and boot him in the face to keep the pressue on. Hot tag is made and Bagwell cleans house with dropkicks and powerslams before hitting the fisherman suplex whilst the ref is trying to restore order and Austin sneaks in and interferes leading to the win. Really great performance from the Blondes here which is worthy of a bottom 15 nomination. WCW hit it out of the park again when it comes to Tag Team Wrestling,

****1/2*


*DDP vs Randy Savage, Great American Bash 1997*

This was just a crazy and wild fight highlighted by a typically insane Randy Savage. He's twatting cameramen for no explicable reason, beating the piss out of referees and DDP and even trying to attack Kimberley...the rat fucking bastard. DDP was really good early on trying to beat the piss out of Savage and then selling the ribs afterwards...really came across as him trying to fight through the pain and then once Savage was beaten down he'd come to terms with his injury and appropriately sell it. Finish was really good in progressing the DDP vs NWO/Savage feud with DDP having the match won from a steel chair shot and great transition into a Diamond Cutter only for Scott fucking Hall to interfere and cost him the match. Bottom 20 nomination for sure.

****3/4*


*Sting vs Vader, Vacant WCW International Heavyweight Title, Slamboree 1994*

I'd put this behind Superbrawl III, GAB and Starrcade for their series but nonetheless this will still make my list at this time. Vader might just have been at his best in this match with the trash talking whilst beating the shit out of Sting with a barrage of punches. He even takes the time to put Sting in a killer submission whilst still talking trash and asking that punk Sting if he's had enough. Sting really sells the leg very well after the submission and really looks about as sympathetic as I've seen him in the series of matches, probably because Vader to my recollection has dominated in this match more than in any of the other matches. Sting's flurry of punches in his comeback were really sensational and the final punch that floors Vader gets a terrific reception and really felt like something out of the Dustin vs Vader series. Race hitting Vader with the chair and the subsequent DDT made for a great nearfall and I dug Sting capitalising once again on a Race error for the win. Really great match but still just behind their other trio of matches, truly a sensational series of matches.

******


*Rey Mysterio vs Dean Malenko, WCW Cruiserweight Championship, Halloween Havoc 1996*

Well this started off really really well and ended terrificly...but christ almighty did the Dean Malenko control segment curse strike again. Loved the early spot where Rey counters the cloverleaf attempt and then sells the neck damage he took after Malenko cheapshotted him at the bell. Early on Malenko was really good as the pissed off technician just trying to beat the piss out of Rey only for Rey to constantly get the better of him with his speed and high flying all culminating by dumping Malenko out of the ring and connecting with a sommersault to the floor and finally reclaiming his mask that Malenko stole from him. So yeah it started off really well with Malenko being on the backfoot and built well to his eventual control segment......and then Malenko just completely drags the life out of the match. He targets the leg with a nice submission and this all fine in building to the cloverleaf and cutting out Rey's advantage...then he works the neck and then the back and then even settles on the right arm for 30 seconds and I'm like for fuck sake just pick a body part (preferrably the back or leg) and work on it and allow Rey to bump around and sell his ass off to make the comeback mean something.

Rey's comeback featured some insane high flying and it continued the theme well of his speed being his only hope of besting Malenko but christ has the match really dragged now with the control segment lacking direction and nullifying any heat. There were some great nearfalls that I bought after forgetting who won (namely that hurricanrana from mid air) and the actual finish looked deadly even if you had to question the setup of it. So yeah Rey was Rey and bumped incredibly well and was smooth as silk in execution and a terrific underdog but fuck me did that control segment just kill the match's momentum for me. I'll still vote for this for now mainly for the beginning and ending but of all the 85 matches I have listed this is the one most likely to drop off.

*****


*Rey Mysterio vs Psicosis, Bash At The Beach 1996*

Awesome match here. Psicosis is a bumping machine and well Rey is a hell of a bumper himself and between this and some of the amazing sequences they busted out here it was a hell of a match. I really dug as well how Psicosis utilised most of his offence around Rey's neck, clever not only in concentrating his offence to ground Rey but also picking a bodypart that doesn't stop Rey from busting out his amazing offence without having to worry about blowing off any legwork or something like that. I dug the brief mat wrestling at the start, its certainly no Navarro/Terry or Atlantis/Panther matwork but it served its purpose and built to some of the awe inspiring exchanges. Psicosis was a good heel as well with his posing and slapping Rey right in the face when he offers a handshake and as said before some of the bumps he took were frightening; I'll throw out the dive to the guardrail and his bump off of Rey's dropkick where he slid face first to the floor. Finish whilst coming out of nowhere was terrificly executed and fitted the pace they were working at. Just a hell of a match and certainly more than a well executed spotfest: the exchanges were timed smartly and they set up a Rey comeback very well whilst still giving the crowd some exchanges to pop them and keep them entertained.

*****1/4*


87 matches for the poll now,


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> That he did, motherfucker even sold the leg very well for the time it was worked over. And well he beat the crap out of a woman, I'm a northerner you see so shit like that is right up my alley.
> 
> *disclaimer (it really isn't)


That's what we want them to think 8*D

I adore WCW Rey so its great to see some of his matches there, their cruiserweight division has been something I've loved since I was a kid




>


This is great btw




McQueen said:


> Seabs needs to finish his best of WCW set, and put it on Blu Ray in 16:3 ratio and mail it to my house.


This sounds like the first wrestling DVD I'll be buying in years, when I get money anyway :side:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> *Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat, Saturday Night 14/05/1994*
> 
> Yeah this was awesome and replacing their Spring Stampede 1994 match on my list. Loved how once again Steamboat controlled the early goings in the chain wrestling exchanges and once again it breaks down into a slap exchange between both men with neither pulling any stops. Flair just cutting Steamboat's momentum off with a punch to the stomach was a hell of a cut off and from here on Flair is just a total prick; punching Steamboat in the nose which Steamboat sells as he normally does by checking his nose isn't disfigured and collapsing to the floor, Flair just straight up poking Steamboat in the eye only for Heenan to incinuate Steamboat is moaning about his missing contact :lmao. Some flat out amazing selling moments as well in this one, Flair having his legs worked over and then doing a double stomp on Steamboat's ribs only to hobble to the opposite corner in agony may have only been bettered by Steamboat's selling of a delayed vertical suplex; Flair to his credit sells his leg afterwards but Steamboat just has a hunched back for 10 seconds and pulls this amazing pained facial expression that only he could do. There was also one punch from Flair that looked like something out of a gangster flick where he drops Steamboat with a straight right hand and Steamboat just KO's himself marvelously.
> 
> ...


Awesome review (for everything). I also love that superplex and how Flair screamed in pain as he stretched his back out and grabbed his hurt knees again. I just love this match. It will be in my Top 15, maybe Top 10.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Shepard said:


> That's what we want them to think 8*D
> 
> I adore WCW Rey so its great to see some of his matches there, their cruiserweight division has been something I've loved since I was a kid


ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :side:


Aye 1996 Rey is at his athletic prime but still the capable seller and bumper we see today. He did get much better IMO the more his body broke down by becoming a smarter worker with how he structures his matches around his offence and still bumps amazingly for the condition his body is in. The Eddie Halloween Havoc match will probably be at worst #7 on my ballot.




Clique said:


> Awesome review (for everything). I also love that superplex and how Flair screamed in pain as he stretched his back out and grabbed his hurt knees again. I just love this match. It will be in my Top 15, maybe Top 10.


I imagine it'll be top 30 at worst on my ballot. I think I'm gonna vote very high on the Landover House Show match from 89 behind COTC and pushing Chi Town as my second highest Flair/Steamboat match. Wrestlewar and the Philadelphia House Show match will be lower down if only to make room for other matches I'd like to see do very well on the final ballot.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Malenko's control segments are often worth nothing. I'm convinced he was better at working small time "big league vs. small league" matches like BATB 96 vs. Disco Inferno over "this means something" matches" like, well, any match he's been in that's ever meant something. Except the Starrcade match with Ultimo Dragon. I don't really like either guy, but that was so great and Dean was the better guy in it.

Got that Flair/Steamboat from 94 on my computer (or on disc; not even sure) and I'll probably bust through that and the July match over the weekend. Read: "Probably" as "probably won't but would like to." 

Oh, and that red marking smiley should absolutely be added to this site. Best smiley ever.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll probably give that Malenko vs Ultimo match a watch tomorrow sometime, especially if you're praising it when its two guys you're not really into.

Yeah I just saw it as Malenko really just trying to work some holds and just wait until the comeback, it just seemed pointless alternating the attack every 30 seconds and when he inexplicably went for the right arm I was ready to just say 'fuck it' and give up on the match. Gonna try and track down that Regal vs Malenko match Cal reviewed a page or two back and then try and rewatch Eddie vs Malenko Starrcade: IIRC its the only remaining match of theirs that goes significant time that isn't getting slated by people who've grown tired of their formula.

I know Andy raved about a House Show match they had but until he can upload stuff again that seems a no-goer at the minute (this is the part where Seabs rides into this thread and gives me a link..no pressue son).


EDIT: Fuck yeah. Bask in the glory of the marking out smiley.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I think Starrcade is the only Eddie/Dean I've seen from WCW. I have their Uncensored match, though, and WANT those two house show matches. One's from Spokane. I know that much.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I recall Cal saying he really liked either Uncensored or Starrcade from 1997 and then later on said it was most likely Starrcade.

Do you by any chance happen to know the date of Windham vs Pillman's taped fist match? There's a ton of their singles matches on Dailymotion and I can't find the date of the match anywhere.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Segunda Caida said:


> I'll probably give that Malenko vs Ultimo match a watch tomorrow sometime, especially if you're praising it when its two guys you're not really into.
> 
> Yeah I just saw it as Malenko really just trying to work some holds and just wait until the comeback, it just seemed pointless alternating the attack every 30 seconds and when he inexplicably went for the right arm I was ready to just say 'fuck it' and give up on the match. Gonna try and track down that Regal vs Malenko match Cal reviewed a page or two back and then try and rewatch Eddie vs Malenko Starrcade: IIRC its the only remaining match of theirs that goes significant time that isn't getting slated by people who've grown tired of their formula.
> 
> ...


If you can't find/Seabs doesn't have either the Regal/Malenko or Eddie/Malenko matches, then I'm always available to rip and upload them .

And yeah, the marking out smiley needs to be added. But only if the code to add it is :mark: so I don't have to piss about changing it when I post my reviews from the other site on here. Bad enough that I have to remove it to begin with .


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

KingCal said:


> If you can't find/Seabs doesn't have either the Regal/Malenko or Eddie/Malenko matches, then I'm always available to rip and upload them .
> 
> And yeah, the marking out smiley needs to be added. But only if the code to add it is :mark: so I don't have to piss about changing it when I post my reviews from the other site on here. Bad enough that I have to remove it to begin with .


You were hand on heart my next go-to-guy. That would be swell Cal


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Windham/Pillman taped fist match is from Superbrawl 19/05/1991 .

And I think once I get through with the Regal in WCW portion of the Regal comp I'm gonna try and blast through the Eddie WCW stuff from his comp too. Really wanna see the Malenko matches to find out which is fucking which lol.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> Do you by any chance happen to know the date of Windham vs Pillman's taped fist match? There's a ton of their singles matches on Dailymotion and I can't find the date of the match anywhere.


It's SuperBrawl 1, 19/5/91. You should watch the rest, though. I went through four of them a few months ago and none will be listed but they're real good sub-ten minute wrasslin' matches. Taped fist match only goes 6 minutes and i liekd a couple of their others better. I _think_ 27/4/91 was the best one. 

Cal PLEASE RIP THE EDDIE/MALENKOS. *mark smiley that WF is too shitty to have*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Cheers lads, least I know which ones to look out for now.

I really need to try and watch some more Eddie stuff for the ballot, I've got around maybe 8 matches of his so far and there's gotta be more. Flair's got about 45 :lmao :lmao.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

dear yeah1993,

update pro graps please

sincerely,
three orange whips


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Am I the only one that couldn't really get into Flair/Windham Beach Blast '93? I was kind of disappointed. The crowd had little to no life and Flair and Windham's chemistry in 93 didn't hold up as well as Flair and Steamboat in 94.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Righty o, I'll rip and upload the 2 Eddie/Malenko House Show matches and Regal/Malenko too . I shall do it in the morning, since if I started em now they wouldn't upload in time for me getting to bed .

EDIT: You know something, I've still to see that match Clique. Its something I'll watch for the poll, but I've never heard anything that great about it so I ain't expecting a ***** classic like some of their previous bouts.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I thought the match was ok, the finish was so random.
They should've done something better for Flair 10th NWA title win.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Three Orange Whips said:


> dear yeah1993,
> 
> update pro graps please
> 
> ...


I will soon enough. In year 12 w/ homework, but I have some time to watch some today.



Clique said:


> Am I the only one that couldn't really get into Flair/Windham Beach Blast '93? I was kind of disappointed. The crowd had little to no life and Flair and Windham's chemistry in 93 didn't hold up as well as Flair and Steamboat in 94.


1993 really wasn't a great year for Flair. Or a lot of WCW, for that matter. They had all time great match-ups, but little actually delivered as hoped. Flair/Rude, Flair/Windham, Arn/Windham, Arn/Regal, Dustin/Rude, etc. etc. on paper look like potential classics but didn't click as well a they had in the past/should have.



KingCal said:


> Righty o, I'll rip and upload the 2 Eddie/Malenko House Show matches and Regal/Malenko too . I shall do it in the morning, since if I started em now they wouldn't upload in time for me getting to bed .


Aw man you're awesome. *:mark: smiley again*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Saw a mention of Hogan earlier - I'm a big fan of his, do not think he has a ton of GREAT matches but I found myself enjoying the majority of them. He's not someone I can necessarily hate as he played his character to perfection and at the right moment the Hulking up was pretty cool.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

He's a great crowd worker and by a default a terrific babyface worker just by how over he was. He didn't have the selling or bumping ability of a Morton/Steamboat/Mysterio but the fact he was over than all 3 combined meant at times he was just as an effective babyface worker as the rest of them despite me preferring Morton/Steamboat/Mysterio infinently more.

The Flair matches are just terrific though, can not overstate that enough. Between the crowd, Flair's reactions to the Hulking up, Sherri being amazing for a woman and manager and Heenan on commentary there is nothing you can find fault with. 

Anyways with any luck I'll get through enough matches to have a prelimenary top 100 ballot for the WCW poll, if I have enough time to find the dates for matches I might post the prelimenary ballot here, obviously in spoiler tags though to prevent page stretching.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

In case anyone was wondering, I've uploaded and posted the Regal/Malenko match in the WCW media section . Uploading Eddie/Malenko WCW House Show matches now. One small problem though, I don't have 2 of them like I originally thought/some of you wanted .

































Instead I have THREE .


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

You've just replaced Beaker as my favourite ginger, true story.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Steven Regal vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. - Nitro 10/02/1997

Hmmm... could be good!

Rey gets Regal in an arm lock at the beginning of the match, and Regal just shakes his head in disapproval and counters it into his own then mocks the front row for cheering someone so pitiful lol.

Rey continues to find openings where he can put Regal in a hold, but Regal continues to shake his head in disapproval before countering it into something of his own. They Rey starts jumping around off the ropes and Regal looks very concerned for a moment until he starts to throw out some awesome strikes... while continuing to antagonise the crowd, and 2 guys in particular in the front row lol.

:lmao every fucking time Regal takes Rey down he fucking taunts those two cunts in the front row and its awesome. Regal then getting down on his knees holding his heart and crying like he was heartbroken because Rey was hurting was just... I dunno, one of the greatest things ever. Until Rey comes back with some more high flying shizzle to send Regal outside and unfortunately just piss him off more than anything.

Finishing stretch is fucking awesome with Rey jumping around flipping Regal all over the place and getting a ton of near falls, until the bell finally rings with one of them and Regal looks fucking terrified that he's lost... but it's just the time limit .

Yeah, this is fucking fun. Good match too. Shame there is just a 10 minute time limit for the TV title these days unlike the 30 minutes I think it was back in 1993. But ah well, Regal might be the KING of 10 minute matches atm.

Rating: ***


Steven Regal vs. Prince Iaukea - Spring Stampede 06/04/1997

Well, somewhere between the Rey match and this, Regal loses the belt to Iaukea. And it's not on this set. Ok lol.

Damn, Regal gets some awesome heat. Why they never did anything else with him is beyond me. Then again, WCW just wasn't the place for him to really enter the main event scene. Would have loved for Regal to some to WWF in 1997 with the Lord Steven Regal gimmick and wrestle the exact same. Could have easily become a top IC champ for the time and maybe main event a PPV for the WWF Title somewhere down the line.

Iaukea is young and the champion, who has already beaten Regal to win the belt, so he's confident as fuck and does a good job of controlling Regal early on and making him look like a fool until Regal can't take any more and starts to beat the shit out of this young kid lol.

Regal is the smart veteran in the match, who keeps stalling for time when Iaukea starts to get on a roll, then smashes the poor kid in the face whenever he gets the chance .

Finish comes out of nowhere but is perfect given the dynamic of the match and the people in it. They then brawl after the match and Regal beats the fuck out of Iaukea, though Iaukea gets some shots in too before being put down for good. The way Regal attacks him with the belt in the Regal Stretch position and the way he applies the Regal Stretch is fucking brutal.

Another damn good match from Regal. Has a chance of making my list.

Rating: ***1/4


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Eddie/Malenko series from ECW is seriously fantastic, guys. And I mean FANTASTIC! Their WCW bouts? Not so much.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Steven Regal vs. Ultimo Dragon - Slamboree 18/05/1997

Regal no longer wants to be called a Lord any more. The reason? Something that makes no sense tbh lol. Anyways... Ultimo Dragon is now the TV champ and Regal wants it back regardless of who holds it.

Usually I write shit as I watch matches, but this time I was way too into the damn thing to bother typing anything lol. Incredible shit. Back and forth the entire time, with some really great counters and exchanges, high flying shit and stiff strikes from both men. Plenty of time for the match too, which is just awesome. Both men are technically heels going into the match as well but as we get towards the end Regal is getting some huge babyface reactions and chants just because they hate Sunny Ono that much and anyone who he manages . Then Ono kicks his own guy in the head and Regal is able to pick up the win and is once again the heel .

This bad boy is on my list, most likely top 50.

Rating: ****


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Nitro 5/1/2000 

So we open the show with out new WCW Champion being told by his wife that he isn't a wrestler. Courtney Cox is not pleased with him being the champion to say the least. Actually I don't think anyone is happy with Arquette as the champion. 

We go live and see DDP, Kanyon and Arquette arriving. They get into a big brawl with the New Blood and Hogan makes his way into the building and joins the fight. 


_Hardcore Match:_
*Crowbar vs. Norman Smiley and Mystery Partner*

The mystery partner was a guy dressed up like a local team's mascot. Crowbar got his giant head stuck between the ropes. It was rather hilarious actually. The match itself wasn't very good but it was hilarious with the totally useless partner that Norman had. 
**1/2 *​
Stasiak is on the air and literally does the old Mr. Perfect segmentt where he shows how perfect he is by playing basketball... 


David Arquette, DDP, and Kanyon come to the ring and Arquette says that he wants to vacate the title and make it DDP/Kanyon like it was supposed to be all along. The New Blood has a problem with this and they make their way to the ring. Bischoff decides that they are going to put Arquette in the Triple Cage and make it a Triple Threat along with Double J and DDP. Bischoff puts Arquette in a match against Tank Abbott. Abbott comes to the ring and everyone gets in a big fight. Also at some point during all of this Luger runs out and tries to take Elizabeth back from Russo. After the big fight that gets broken up Abbott challenges DDP under the condition that if he wins he gets a match right after it against Arquette. Solid segment that sets the PPV main event in stone and makes a big match for tonight (even though the match won't be very good). 

We come back and Stasiak is still shooting free throws... 

Bischoff puts Hugh Morris in a triple threat match against Jarrett and Steiner. He says if any of the other misfits get involved he's going to fire them all. 

_
Tables Match:_
*The Wall vs. Horace Hogan*

Horace is kicking ass until Kidman runs in and distracts him so the Wall can send him through a table. It was a pretty average brawl for a couple of minutes before Kidman got involved. Pretty unspectacular table spot as well. 
*3/4* *​

Hogan runs out to stop the beatdown on Horace, Mike Awesome comes out and makes it 3 on 1. Even Hogan can't overcome those odds and gets sent through a table. 

Very odd promo from Vampiro in what appears to be a grave yard. He doesn't really say anything of value in it but it looks kind of creepy. He tells to Sting to meet him in the grave yard. 

Russo comes out with Elizabeth. Him and two rather weak looking security guards call out Lex Luger and challenge him to a match? Did he seriously just do that? 
*

Scott Steiner vs. Jeff Jarrett vs. Hugh Morris ​*
Steiner and Jarrett just beat the shit out Hugh Morris until they start to fight and argue about who's going to get the pinfall. Makes me wonder why Bischoff didn't just make this a handicap match since he would want Steiner and Jarrett to be on the same page. After a few minutes Jarrett hits Steiner with the guitar and leaves, allowing Morris to get the win. At least they made their point. 
***​

Bischoff is pissed at what happens and fires all of the Misfits in Action. 

_
Grave Yard Match:_
*Sting vs. Vampiro*

Really odd segment with them chasing each other around a graveyard in the dark. Vampiro jumps Sting from behind and hit him over and over with a shovel. He throws Sting into an open grave right after he tells Sting that he is the monster that Sting should have been. This was really dark and hard to see. Also it reminded me of a weird scene you would see in a horror movie. 
*No Rating*

*

Diamond Dallas Page vs. Tank Abbott *

They have a wild and crazy brawl for a minute before Jarrett comes through the crowd and hits Page with a bottle for a KO. So now Arquette has to wrestle Abbott. This was actually fun for the minute or two that it lasted. 
*1/2**​

Hulk Hogan and Mike Awesome are brawling backstage. Hogan is still angry. 

Billy Kidman comes out for a promo. I really want to just punch him in the face when he's talking. He's so annoying. I guess that's a good thing though. Kidman issues and open challenge and Kevin Nash accepts. Nash walks to the ring and just beats the hell out of Kidman until Rey Mysrerio and Konan make their return to WCW. But this is WCW so Nash beats the shit out of all of them and they all run away. Why the fuck would WCW have them debut just to get squashed by Nash? Stupid booking. Also :lmao at Mysterio playing a heel. 

*
Vince Russo w/Elizabeth vs. Lex Luger*

Luger and Flair get jumped by Bagwell and Douglas plus about 15 security guards. They mace Luger, handcuff him, and beat the shit out of him. Liz hits Russo with the belts and escapes from Russo. 
*No Rating*​
Kronix shows up and sloppily beats up all the security guards until the police show up and arrest them. 

After the commercial break Nash is still beating up Rey and Konan. We also see Luger and Kronic getting arrested. Oh and David Arquette is really worried about his match with Tank Abbott. 

Vampiro comes out and talks about how evil he is. Sting comes back from the graveyard and beats up Vampiro with a bat. I liked the segment. Vampiro is turning Sting into a monster and we have just seen Sting come closer and closer to totally losing it. Really looking forward to their PPV match. Just hoping they stay away from the weird graveyard brawl and make it more of a hate filled match. 

Stasiak is still shooting free throws. Russo is mad at Elizabeth. Not really anything else to add to those segments in all honesty. 


*Tank Abbott vs. David Arquette w/Chris Kanyon *

Kanyon is immediatley ejected for bringing brass knucks to the ring; Great plan he had there. Abbott toys with the World Champion for a little bit before hitting him with a suplex. DDP comes back from the hospital, hits Abbott with a Diamond Cutter and wins the match for Arquette. Not really a match at all. 
*No Rating*​

After the commercial Stasiak is still shooting free throws... Henig finally jumps him when according to Stasiak he was only one free throw away from the world record (which is like 5,200 according to the announce crew). 


*Hulk Hogan vs. Mike Awesome*

Hogan might have had the best character in WCW at this time. He had gone away from the classic Hogan character as he was portraying himself in a much darker way. He was everything that the Millionaire's Club stood for and he was so furious with the New Blood. The match was a really old school brawl. Without all these crazy hardcore spots they still managed to convince me that they hated each other. It's really a shame that the Awesome/Hogan feud played second string to Hogan/Kidman because Awesome and Hogan have great chemistry. I think a lot of it has to do with Awesome's size. Hogan just isn't willing to sell for Kidman like he is for Awesome. Kidman obviously gets involved in the match as well as Bischoff. They use their numbers and weapons to get the win. For 6 or 7 minutes before the interference this was really good. For what it's worth this was the best match of the night...
***1/4*​

Hogan is up after the match and is still fighting, but the blood from the ceiling is poured on him and Nitro goes off the air with the New Blood standing over him. 

This was not a good Nitro. The non-wrestling segments were anything all that great and the wrestling quality was just bad. It would be shockingly bad if it wasn't for Hogan and Awesome. WCW was building up some momentum but I really feel that they took a step backwards with this show.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*WWE Judgement Day 2004*
Eddie Guerrero vs JBL
_Easily the bloodiest WWE match of all time. It even makes The Muta Scale match look like a slight graze. Eddie is defending his title against the racist villain who was previously known as Bradshaw. Cole said it right when he said not a soul was booing Guerrero. Everyone wanted to see the hero triumph over the evil villain. Oooh, how old school. This whole match has an old school feel about it. It's your typical 80's brawl with some headlocks though in. One of the most memorable elements about this match is Eddie's bladejob in this. He pisses out blood and it stains most of the ring. That memorable element also pulls this match down a few points. You see, Eddie loses so much blood that he can barely stand and it seems very likely that they had to improvise a disqualification finish. The finish seemed cheap and thought of in seconds, and most probably was. _
***** - ****1/4*


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Cactus said:


> *WWE Judgement Day 2004*
> Eddie Guerrero vs JBL
> _Easily the bloodiest WWE match of all time. It even makes The Muta Scale match look like a slight graze. Eddie is defending his title against the racist villain who was previously known as Bradshaw. Cole said it right when he said not a soul was booing Guerrero. Everyone wanted to see the hero triumph over the evil villain. Oooh, how old school. This whole match has an old school feel about it. It's your typical 80's brawl with some headlocks though in. One of the most memorable elements about this match is Eddie's bladejob in this. He pisses out blood and it stains most of the ring. That memorable element also pulls this match down a few points. You see, Eddie loses so much blood that he can barely stand and it seems very likely that they had to improvise a disqualification finish. The finish seemed cheap and thought of in seconds, and most probably was. _
> ***** - ****1/4*


Nice to see you gave that match a very solid rating as the blading Eddie took in that match was absolutely brutal. Classic match and it wasn't even there best match together. I believe there WWE Championship in a Steel Cage Match on Smackdown was a near 5 star battle. Underrated rivalry in general and people seem to forget that it started one of the greatest if not THE greatest title reigns in the history of WWE.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I've yet to see their other matches tbh. I may do somewhen.

Do you guys ever archive any of your work? I'd always thought it would be shame if you would lose all your work if this site ever goes down. I thrown it all into a blog and organized well (Damn you OCD).

http://cactuschitchat.blogspot.com/ (Cheap plug)


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I post some stuff on my blog, but that's mainly for videos so I post random stuff every now and then so I don't spam it with text and push the videos about 10 pages back . Plus I post on another forum which isn't likely to just die, and a lot of stuff I write in word/notepad on my PC and save anyway.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

worthless multi-quoting away~



Vader13 said:


> Saw a mention of Hogan earlier - I'm a big fan of his, do not think he has a ton of GREAT matches but I found myself enjoying the majority of them. He's not someone I can necessarily hate as he played his character to perfection and at the right moment the Hulking up was pretty cool.


I agree with that. I used to be a lot higher on him but I'm still a fan. His promos and segments in 1996 are brederline my favourite in wrestling history.



Segunda Caida said:


> He's a great crowd worker and by a default a terrific babyface worker just by how over he was. He didn't have the selling or bumping ability of a Morton/Steamboat/Mysterio but the fact he was over than all 3 combined meant at times he was just as an effective babyface worker as the rest of them despite me preferring Morton/Steamboat/Mysterio infinently more.


I'd say he definitely was a good seller, I mean not always physically (and his bumping is generally nothing), but he had a ton of goood facial selling and could get sympathy on par with just about anyone ever.




JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Nice to see you gave that match a very solid rating as the blading Eddie took in that match was absolutely brutal. Classic match and it wasn't even there best match together. I believe there WWE Championship in a Steel Cage Match on Smackdown was a near 5 star battle. Underrated rivalry in general and people seem to forget that it started one of the greatest if not THE greatest title reigns in the history of WWE.


Never loved that cage. It's good, but I thought Judgment Day smoked the everloving motherfucking bloodyheaded crap out of it.



Cactus said:


> I've yet to see their other matches tbh. I may do somewhen.
> 
> Do you guys ever archive any of your work? I'd always thought it would be shame if you would lose all your work if this site ever goes down. I thrown it all into a blog and organized well (Damn you OCD).


I've lost a ton of shit over the years but yeah i stuff everything in my blog (LINK. BELOW. SIG. BLOG. PLUG. BLOG. BLOG.) I hardly consider it work, since I could watch any match at any time and wrote about whatever (since 9999/10000 times I go from memory), but yeah it's a good thing so if someone asks "what'd you think of ___ vs. ___?" I can pop that out of my arse.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: SummerSlam 2004 on Randy Orton's new DVD*






I called it!

- Vic


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Anyone over the age of 10 will be curious enough to look into that. If that's even more than a just quick screenshot on the actual documentary.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait... Is that joke? Is that on the DVD?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Vic Capri said:


> *Re: SummerSlam 2004 on Randy Orton's new DVD*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**67/98 could have been better had Orton's opponent existed :side:.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Vic Capri said:


> *Re: SummerSlam 2004 on Randy Orton's new DVD*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao Man thats so sad.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't believe that is actually on the DVD unless someone confirms it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

:lmao of course its not on the DVD .


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Has anyone seen Orton's dvd yet. Considering picking it up. Little bit disappointed with the match listing but I guess it could have been worse.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I personally think the documentary is pretty crappy overall but others seem to like it more than me. Skips out WAY too much of his career and they stick in bits of the "Randy Orton Experience" instead (thank fuck the entire thing wasn't the Randy Orton Experience lol... that Cena DVD was fucking terrible). Plus his whole "journey" from being a dick to maturing and shit isn't as interesting as I thought it would be. Its basically "I was a dick. I did all this stuff. Then I had a daughter and stopped being a dick.". Match listing isn't great either, but with no Benoit allowed they has to miss out a handful of his best matches ever.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Was looking forward to the documentary aswell. Having the Orton/Punk and Orton/Sheamus saves me from buying the PPV dvd's though. The Blue-Ray extras make it a must purchase though for me.


----------



## crazy_furry (Sep 8, 2011)

john cenas dvd was very in sightfull i felt.. i love his work and it is about time there is a dvd for him to show case his work and to say thank you.. there shud be a booker t dvd though


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Goldberg vs Raven, US Championship, Nitro 20/04/1998- *****
DDP vs Goldberg, WCW Heavyweight Championship Halloween Havoc 1998- ******


Goldberg vs Raven was one of the best extended squashes ever. Loved how Raven's flock interfered in succession after the spear as well as Raven trying the chair and eventually exiting through the crowd to keep his title to no avail. Reminded me of a condensed version of Hogan vs Flair with the maniacal and well prepared Raven using intelligence and minions to defeat a better man.

DDP vs Goldberg was just flat out awesome. From DDP bumping maniacally off of each power exchange to put over Goldberg, to the smart use of quick combo moves to keep Goldberg down but still make his character look superhuman. And THAT reversal and crowd pop was something else. Terrific execution by Page in taking Goldberg's formula and getting both men over as a result.


Lex Luger vs Ricky Steamboat-Great American Bash 1989, US Championship- ****1/4*
Rick Rude vs Brian Pillman-Pro 29/02/1992- ****1/2*
Ric Flair vs Brian Pillman- 17/02/1990-* ***1/2*
Ron Simmons vs Vader, World Heavyweight Championship- 02/08/1992- ****1/4*


Hall & Nash vs Luger/Sting/Savage- Bash At The Beach 1996- ****3/4*
Rey Mysterio vs Lord Steven Regal- WCW Nitro 10/02/1997- *****
Lord Steven Regal vs Ultimo Dragon- Slamboree 1997- ****1/2-***3/4*
Dean Malenko vs Ultimo Dragon- Starrcade 1996- ****1/2*
Steven Regal vs Dean Malenko- Nitro 23/12/1996- ****1/2*
Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero- Saturday Night 18/11/1995- ****3/4*
Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko- Handheld Spokane, WA 18/09/1997- ******
Lord Steven Regal vs Johnny B. Badd- Clash Of The Champions XXV- ****1/4*


All of this got me to the Golden 100 for WCW. Well a prelimenary Top 100, so to avoid Page stretching here is my Prelimenary Top 100 Ballot:




Spoiler: Segunda Caida's Ballot 1-25



1.Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat, NWA Heavyweight Championship, Clash Of The Champions VI 02/04/1989
2.Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat, Landover House Show, 18/03/1989
3.Ricky Steamboat vs Rick Rude, US Title, 30 Minute Ironman Match, Beach Blast 20/06/1992
4.Sting/Koloff/Rhodes/Steamboat/Windham vs Anderson/Eaton/Zbyszko/Austin/Rude, WAR GAMES XXIII, Wrestlewar 17/05/1992
5.Ricky Steamboat/Dustin Rhodes vs Arn Anderson/Larry Zbyszko, Clash Of The Champions XVII 19/11/1991
6.Lord Steven Regal vs Fit Finlay, Uncensored 24/03/1996
7.Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio, Cruiserweight Championship vs Mask, Halloween Havoc 26/10/1997
8.Rock n Roll Express vs Midnight Express w/Jim Cornette, Wrestlewar 25/02/1990
9.Southern Boys vs Midnight Express w/Jim Cornette, Great American Bash 07/07/1990
10.Ric Flair vs Hulk Hogan, WCW Heavyweight Championship, Career vs Career, Steel Cage Match, Halloween Havoc 24/10/1994
11.Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat, NWA Heavyweight Championship, Chi Town Rumble 20/02/1989
12.Jake Roberts vs Dustin Rhodes, 26/09/1992
13.Steamboat/Rhodes/Koloff vs Anderson/Zbyszko/Eaton, Saturday Night 23/05/1992
14.Sting vs Vader, Leather Strap Match, Superbrawl III 12/02/1993
15.Ric Flair vs Terry Funk, WCW Heavyweight Championship, Great American Bash 23/07/1989
16.Ric Flair vs Vader, WCW Heavyweight Championship vs Career, Starrcade 27/12/1993
17. Lord Steven Regal vs Sting, Great American Bash 16/06/1996
18.Flair/Windham/Sid Vicious/Zbyszko vs Sting/Pillman/The Steiners, WAR GAMES XVIII, Wrestlewar 24/02/1991
19. Arn Anderson vs Dustin Rhodes, 04/01/1992
20.Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas vs Brian Pillman & Steve Austin, Starrcade 28/12/1992
21.Dustin Rhodes & Barry Windham vs Steve Austin & Larry Zbyszko, Superbrawl 29/02/1992
22.Ricky Steamboat vs Vader, WCW Heavyweight Championship, Human Cage Match, Saturday Night 16/10/1993
23.Sting vs Cactus Jack, Falls Count Anywhere, Beach Blast 20/06/1992
24.Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs Randy Savage/Lex Luger/Sting, Bash At The Beach 07/07/1996
25.Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat, WCW Heavyweight Championship, Saturday Night 14/05/1994





Spoiler: 26-51



26.Dean Malenko vs Eddie Guerrero, Handheld Spokane, WA 18/09/1997
27.Arn Anderson vs Ricky Steamboat 21/03/1992
28.Dustin Rhodes/Dusty Rhodes/Nasty Boys vs Bunkhouse Buck/Arn Anderson/Terry Funk/Colonel Parker, WAR GAMES XXV 17/09/1994
29.Ric Flair vs Terry Funk, NWA Heavyweight Championship, I Quit Match, Clash Of The Champions IX 15/11/1989
30.Vader vs Dustin Rhodes, Clash Of The Champions XXIX 16/11/1994
31.Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat, NWA Heavyweight Championship, Wrestlewar 07/05/1989
32.Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat, Philadelphia House Show 18/03/1989
33.Rey Mysterio vs Psicosis, Bash At The Beach 07/07/1996
34.Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Jericho, Fallbrawl 14/09/1997
35.Arn Anderson & Barry Windham vs Doom, Falls Count Anywhere, Starrcade 16/12/1990
36.Ric Flair vs Hulk Hogan, WCW Heavyweight Championship, Bash At The Beach 17/07/1994
37.Rick Rude/Arn Anderson/Bobby Eaton/Larry Zbyszko vs Ricky Steamboat/Sting/Barry Windham/Dustin Rhodes, 22/02/1992
38.Steve Austin v Ricky Steamboat, 18/01/92
39.Sting vs Vader, King Of Cable Finals, Starrcade 28/12/1992
40.Ricky Steamboat vs Lord Steven Regal, TV Title, Fallbrawl 19/09/1993
41.Vader vs Ricky Steamboat, World Wide 29/05/1993
42.Ric Flair vs Sting, NWA Heavyweight Championship, Great American Bash 07/07/1990
43.Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero, Nitro 16/10/1995
44.Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck, Bunkhouse Match, Spring Stampede 17/09/1994
45.Vader vs The Boss, Spring Stampede 17/04/1994
46.Arn Anderson vs Big Josh, TV Title, 2/3 Falls, 02/05/1992
47.Arn Anderson vs Barry Windham, TV Title, 2/3 Falls, 06/06/1992
48.Ric Flair vs Lex Luger, NWA Heavyweight Championship, Starrcade 26/12/1988
49.Dustin Rhodes vs Vader, King Of Cable Semi Finals, 21/11/1992
50.Sting vs Vader, WCW Heavyweight Championship, Great American Bash 12/07/1992
51.DDP vs Randy Savage, Falls Count Anywhere, Great American Bash 15/06/1997





Spoiler: 52-75



52.Lord Steven Regal vs Ultimo Dragon, Slamboree 18/05/1997
53.Rey Mysterio vs Jushin Thunder Liger, Starrcade 29/12/1996
54.Goldberg vs DDP, WCW Heavyweight Championship, Halloween Havoc 24/10/1998
55.Arn Anderson vs Great Muta, TV Title, Power Hour 12/01/1990
56. Vader vs Davey Boy Smith, Slamboree 23/05/1993
57.Ric Flair & Arn Anderson vs Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage, Nitro 08/01/1996
58.Sting vs Vader, Vacant International Heavyweight Title, Slamboree 22/05/1994
59.Arn Anderson vs Shane Douglas, TV Title, 17/02/1990
60.Lord Steven Regal vs Psicosis, TV Title, Nitro 16/12/1996
61.Hollywood Blondes vs Arn Anderson & Ric Flair, 2/3 Falls, 17/06/1993
62.Steve Williams & Terry Gordy vs The Steiners, Clash Of The Champions XIX 16/06/1992
63.Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho, Fallbrawl 1996
64.Lord Steven Regal vs Fit Finlay, Parking Lot Brawl, Nitro 29/04/1996
65.Ric Flair vs Eddie Guerrero, Nitro 20/05/1996
66.Ricky Steamboat & Eddie Gilbert vs Ric Flair & Barry Windham, NWA TV 21/01/1989
67.Cactus Jack vs Paul Orndorff, Falls Count Anywhere, Superbrawl III 12/02/1993
68.Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero, Saturday Night 18/11/1995
69.Hollywood Blondes vs Marcus Bagwell & 2 Cold Scorpio, World Wide 07/03/1993
70.Barry Windham vs Eddie Gilbert, NWA TV 14/01/1989
71.Chris Benoit vs Kevin Sullivan, Falls Count Anywhere, Great American Bash 16/06/1994
72.Lord Steven Regal vs Larry Zbyszko, TV Title, Saturday Night 28/05/1994
73.Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck, Bullrope Match, 22/05/1994
74.Chris Benoit vs Fit Finlay, Slamboree 17/05/1998
75.Ricky Steamboat vs Steve Austin, Clash Of The Champions XX 02/09/1992





Spoiler: 76-100



76.Cactus Jack & Maxx Payne vs The Nasty Boys, Falls Count Anywhere NO DQ, Spring Stampede 17/04/1994
77.Ron Simmons vs Vader, WCW Heavyweight Championship, 02/08/1992
78.Stars & Stripes vs Arn Anderson & Vader, Saturday Night 15/04/1995
79.Bobby Eaton vs Ricky Steamboat, 04/04/1992
80.Terry Funk vs Ricky Steamboat, Clash Of The Champions VII 14/06/1989
81.Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho, Nitro 30/12/1996
82.Eddie Guerrero vs Shinjiro Ohtani, WCW vs NJPW, Starrcade 1995
83.Dean Malenko vs Chris Benoit, Hog Wild 16/08/1996
84.Lord Steven Regal vs Dean Malenko, TV Title, Nitro 23/12/1996
85.Dean Malenko vs Ultimo Dragon, Unification Match, Starrcade 29/12/1996
86.Chris Benoit vs 2 Cold Scorpio, Superbrawl III 12/02/1993
87.Faces of Fear vs Chris Jericho & Eddie Guerrero, Nitro 24/02/1997
88.Cactus Jack vs Dustin Rhodes, 06/09/1992
89.Lex Luger vs Ricky Steamboat, US Title, Great American Bash 23/07/1989
90.Ric Rude vs Brian Pillman, Power Hour 15/02/1990
91.Ric Flair vs Brian Pillman, 17/02/1990
92.Lord Steven Regal vs Johnny B.Badd, TV Title, Clash Of The Champions XXV 10/11/1993
93.Ric Flair & Sting vs Great Muta/Dick Slater, Clash Of The Champions VIII 12/09/1989
94.Chris Benoit vs Bret Hart, Owen Hart Tribute Match, Nitro 04/10/1999
95.Rock n Roll Express vs Heavenly Bodies, Superbrawl III, 12/02/1993
96.Steve Williams & Terry Gordy vs Dustin Rhodes & Barry Windham, World Wide 03/10/1992
97.Lord Steven Regal vs Tony Pena, TV Title, Nitro 25/11/1996
98.Rey Mysterio vs Dean Malenko, Cruiserweight Championship, Halloween Havoc 27/10/1996
99.Lord Steven Regal vs Rey Mysterio, TV Title, Nitro 10/02/1997
100.Goldberg vs Raven, US Title, Nitro 20/04/1998


----------



## crazy_furry (Sep 8, 2011)

this is how you avoid page streching??? i was going to read this but i have a flight i have to be on in a few months and i dont think i will have time


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

I think the Randy Orton DVD was the best one I've seen. I like the fact that in the Chapter Documentary's it switches from his Personal life/Wrestling Career to His Road to Wrestle Mania with CM Punk. He talks about how he got started and how he's made several poor choices and him being a jerk. He also talks about how his wife saved his life and when he had his daughter it changed him for the better. He talks about how Triple H and Arn Anderson helped him out. He talks about his dad and him being in the marines has well as getting discharged. He talks about the Fans and when he first became champion and his first wrestle mania. I really enjoyed this DVD. I already seen the matches but will watch them again. I think his Match with Benoit should've been included and I think a few of his matches should be replaced by his other better matches. All in All I freaking enjoyed it and he pulled in punches about his life. My respect and liking for Orton has gone up. I am proud to call him my favorite wrestler of all time.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

crazy_furry said:


> this is how you avoid page streching??? i was going to read this but i have a flight i have to be on in a few months and i dont think i will have time


Wow you would have loved Austin101 if you consider that page stretching. Unless you're a slow reader that post shouldn't take more than 5 minutes to read through.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Plus be lucky he used spoiler tags so it doesn't automatically stretch the page. Nothing worse than scrolling down about a mile when someone posts some super long shitty post that you can't avoid.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Steven Regal vs Prince Iaukea - Nitro 19/05/1997

They had a great match a few months ago when Iaukea was champ, but now Regal has the belt back and it's time to face the man I have yet to see him beat!

Regal wastes no fucking time in beating the living shit out of Iaukea here. No going to the mat and exchanges holds; just sheer brutality. Iaukea keeps finding opportunities to roll up Regal in different ways, since he beat Regal with a quick rollup to win the title and then to retain it at the PPV a few months back. He is unsuccessful this time around though, with Regal kicking out of everything then continuing to punish this young kid before picking up the win in what is nothing more than a squash aside from the 3 or 4 rollup attempt from Iaukea. Make Regal look strong as hell after just becoming the new TV Champ, but nothing more unfortunately.

Rating: *3/4


Steven Regal vs Psicosis - WCWSN 05/07/1997

Hope this gets some decent time.

Sunny Ono (or is it Sonny? I don't know. Not caring too much either) has recruited Psicosis now to replace Ultimo Dragon no doubt, and he's awesome for the minute or so he's at ringside lol. Regal ends up on the outside and tries to kick the shit out of Regal, who just takes the kicks and chases the little bastard around the ring. The referee steps in and Ono tries to pay him off :lmao. He gets sent to the back .

Match structure is different compared to their other matches which makes for a nice change. Regal, while still a heel, is kinda playing the face again against one of Ono's boys, so we see Psicosis controlling the match rather than Regal, and Regal actually gains an advantage by hitting a move from the top ropes!

Regal Stretch not long after and this one is over. Way too fucking short. Had some good stuff in the 3 or 4 minutes it got, but never really got going. Shame.

Rating: *1/2


Steven Regal vs Ultimo Dragon - Nitro 21/07/1997

Fuck yeah, this rematch could be awesome. Please give it more than 5 minutes dammit.

More cool shit on the mat and stiff strikes from these two like we saw in their PPV match, and I like the callback spot early on with Ultimo doing the handstand on the turnbuckle but instead of being mesmerised by it, Regal grabs him and hits a powerslam instead. You don't fool Steven Regal twice!

Match goes to hell about 3 minutes later when the match ends out of nowhere and Regal taps out, losing the TV title. Well, that was disappointing.

Rating: *3/4


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Page-scrolling? Idk, but you WANT THIS MATCH.

Vader v Dustin Rhodes (WCW 16/11/94)
--24 hours ago I'd never watched this before; I've now seen it three times. There's only so much two guys can do in twelve minutes, but, off of the top of my head, this might be the best twelve minute match I've ever seen that isn't Volk Han vs. Kiyoshi Tamura. Amazing. Vader's usually cocky, but here he's reached a different level of dicky, slapping Dustin and blowing saliva n his face and yelling his head of at him with Harley Race giving him a maniacal cackle on the outside. Dustin losing his shit, Tony Schiavone loses his shit, I lose my shit. Dustin's a perfect house o' fire, and you see about a million people jump on their feet when he tackles Vader down like a freight train and starts slapping away himself. He goes the Sting route and knocks him over the top rope and takes his mask and runs over Race, and only loses his own control when Big Van gets a breather outside. A Vader control segment is the control segment you WANT, and he's pummelling the crap out of Rhodes in the turnbuckle corner with those ridiculous swings. A Dustin sympathy period is a sympathy period you want, and I'd say his hope spots are as good as about anything I've seen. There's great amount of stuff he does that would be considered almost nothing had this been the same sized opponent, but Vader's got the 200 lb weight upper hand, so when Rhodes pulls of a successful suplex or a power slam counter to a splash, you have everyone losing their mind. The DDT off of the second rope in particular was the damned greatest. Vader having to use two Vader splashes to get Dustin down was awesome, and Dustin kicked out at both which was a whole new level of him possibly being able to get a win here. Dustin had a sensational 1994, but I'd say he could have come off looking even stronger here than he did anytime else. He obviously got more control and stuff in the Buck series/WarGames, but this is fuckin' VADER, man. Two years prior (almost to the day, actually) you had Dustin scraping every bit of energy he had to even be a contender to win against Van, and here there's a lot of stuff that makes you think, "Dustin's fuckin' WINNING?!?!" Vader has to resort to throwing Dus over the rope when the ref takes his own period of pain because of Dustin overzealousness, and the idea of Vader resorting to being desperate enough to do that is awesome. And those clotheslines, man. He WIIIPPES him. Finish might be unspectacular, but, again, Dustin was made to look really strong. Once Vader's in deep shit Race gets in the ring and Dustin goes to whoop him only for Vader to cream the whole lot of them, then he lays out Rhodes with this face plant thing. This really was excellent, and I can only think how tremendous it would have been had they feuded throughout '95. I honestly cannot fathom a promoter watching this and thinking it wasn't a money feud. The crowd was molten, the match was terrific, and the performances were immense. Dustin looked like a better opponent for Vader than Sting was. Apart from Hart/Hart at WrestleMania and Blue Panther/El Mariachi, this is probably as good a match as I've seen from a non-Japanese promotion in 1994. Again, amazing.

Watch this, motherfuckers.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find a scan of the insert from Best PPV Matches of 2009-2010? Or could someone just scan it for me so I can print that sum bitch out?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Figured this is the best place to ask a history question so here goes.

Has anyone ever beaten (hogan aside) Andre, clean?

I know beating Andre by countout or DQ alone is considered amazing, but i recently started wondering if Andre ever respected anyone enough to let it happen


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Royal Rumble 2009*
Jeff Hardy vs. Edge (No Disqualifications) - ***1/2
Royal Rumble Match - ***
Jack Swagger vs. Matt Hardy - ***
John Cena vs. JBL - **
Melina vs. Beth Phoenix - *

Finished watching Smackdown January 2009 and then watched this. It's a good PPV but isn't something that you need to go out of your way to watch. Edge/Hardy was very good and better than I was expecting. The opener was exactly how I like to see them done (Hardy/Swagger), decent pace throughout and the perfect choice to kick off the show. Cena/JBL wasn't great but better than some of their past matches. The Rumble match itself was good but nothing stood out to make it great.


----------



## MojoRisin (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm not really sure if this is the place to talk about it, but I figured a potentially off topic post was better than a whole new thread. If a new thread is better suited, I'll do it easily. 

I watched the Chris Jericho DVD on Netflix recently, and I loved it. What other DVDs has the WWE released that features that same non-kayfabe aesthetic? I'm looking to build a collection, but I'm mostly interested in the documentaries.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Rise & Fall of ECW, Bret's, and Robert's Pick Your Poison.




redeadening said:


> Figured this is the best place to ask a history question so here goes.
> 
> Has anyone ever beaten (hogan aside) Andre, clean?
> 
> I know beating Andre by countout or DQ alone is considered amazing, but i recently started wondering if Andre ever respected anyone enough to let it happen


I looked up Andre's win/loss record and the only person other than Hogan to get pinfall victories over him at house shows and TV tapings is Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Finally got around to watching Money in the Bank 2011 on DVD, and man is it still good.

It's funny, after WrestleMania XXVII, which I bought simply because it was WM, I pretty much told myself that I wasn't going to buy another WWE ppv on DVD simply because I didn't think they'd be worth it again. Extreme Rules-Captiol Punishment made that pretty easy, and even when announced Cena/Punk, since Punk had pinned Cena a month prior, I rolled my eyes.

But obviously after that promo shit got crazy. Anyway, my thoughts on the show:

*SmackDown Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Such a fun match. What's great is that you have a lot of high-flying lunatics in Slater, Gabriel, Sin Cara, and Daniel Bryan, and you have some heavyweight contenders in Kane, Sheamus, Wade Barrett, and you had good middle-ground in Cody Rhodes. Sheamus and Barrett looked like the front-runners to win, which made the end even greater, but Sheamus looked like a killer in there. Def could have done without Sin Cara's twitch-selling, which never worked for me. But for 24 minutes, the action never stopped, not much botching, very fluid. Awesome opener.

***3/4

*Kelly Kelly vs. Brie Bella*
It was what it was, no better or worse. The Divas do their part.

**

*Mark Henry vs. The Big Show*
I thought it would be IMPOSSIBLE that Mark Henry vs. The Big Show...IN 2011 could actually be pretty good. Obviously, a match between these two would never be Flair/Steamboat, but this match worked on so many levels. The brawling at the beginning was great, and got everyone into it. At that point, I feared that it would die down simply because they were winded. But then Show hit a shoulder press and then another from the top rope! Mark Henry hits a dropkick into the steel steps onto Show, playing into how Show had injured his leg after getting hit by a car, and the injury aggravated by Henry at Capitol Punishment. Henry's psychology was pitch-perfect, and the end did a great job of making show look resilient, but putting Henry over as a huge, mean, nasty monster. This is by far his greatest WWE run. I love how this all started with Show's attack and "waking up" Mark Henry. Footage of that cage match attack helps too. Great build for a mid-card feud, and a good payoff for a match that could have really sucked.

***

*RAW Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Smart that they compressed this one; gives greater distinction to the MITB matches. This one was certainly more star-powered, which meant more contenders yet the winner was still obvious. A lot of fun as well, but for the second year in a row, SD beats RAW at the MITB for quality. The botches hurt a little bit as well, but the intended ending was cool enough. A lot of fun. It's hard for a MITB to be bad (save for WrestleMania XXVI). This was definitely the middle of the road for MITB matches.

***1/4

*Randy Orton vs. Christian*
Another compressed match, pretty much an express version of their OTL classic. What I loved about this series of matches is that, like Guerrero/Mysterio in 2005, the rematches always had a new stake. The first match on SD was a casual title defense that shockingly ended in a title loss. The second was a huge title defense. The third was after the heel turn so the dynamic was different. The fourth, this match, was Christian's last chance and with a good stipulation. The beginning with the chair was so smart, and then the action really took off. The usual great stuff from these two--wrestling, counters, compelling action. But it was all building to the very simple ending. Of course, everyone just KNEW that it wouldn't actually end with Orton getting DQ-ed and Christian winning, which made it all the more shocking when it actually happened. Some huge heat, and an epic aftermath.

***1/2

*John Cena vs. CM Punk*
It was just another day in the WWE. CM Punk had scored a non-title pinfall over the champion Cena, and was getting another chance to do it, but this time for the title. He was scheduled to leave the WWE the same day as the ppv. It was the usual storyline. Punk seemed like another utility heel while Cena waited for The Rock to come back. There was no way he would win. He'd beat on Cena for 20 minutes, Cena would win the match in the 21st.

But then came the end of the viewer's choice RAW. Punk distracted Cena, cost Cena a match against R-Truth, then proceeded up the ramp to share his feelings. He proceeded to cut one of the most historic promos in wrestling history, talking about how he'd been kept down, perceptions about Cena, thoughts on the McMahon family, and so on. It was electric. The match became must-see.

A week later, McMahon supposedly suspended Punk, which put in question whether the match would happen at all. Cena demanded Punk be reinstated. The truth was, Punk didn't hate Cena. He didn't even dislike him. He respected him, but hated the falsehoods about Cena's greatness. Cena respected Punk enough to demand to face him, and see if he could successfully defend his title. McMahon gave Cena the match, and reinstated Punk.

The match would be in Punk's hometown, with the added stip that if Punk left Chicago with the title, Cena would be fired.

This was amazing. From the moment Punk sat on that ramp, to the fade to black of this event, John Cena vs. CM Punk was wrestling heaven.

Everyone speculated. Worse case scenario, Cena would retain after a typical beatdown, then Del Rio would cash in. Or Punk would win, everyone would panic, then Del Rio would cash in. Or the VERY WORST, Cena would retain, no cash-in, Punk leaves whining.

NONE of that happened. This had the build-up and the anticipation of a WrestleMania main event. I would argue that it was easily one of the most anticipated matches of all time, if not the most anticipated (next to HBK/UT at WM 26).

McMahon couldn't resign Punk. Punk told him to get out of his locker. He mocked the chairman. McMahon took it because he needed Punk and he knew it. Without saying it, everyone knew that the absense of Undertaker, Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Batista, Chris Jericho, and Edge was wearing heavily on the company.

The crowd was on. They burst when Punk came out. They booed Cena heavily. It was One Night Stand times 14.

The match started slowly. The entire time, even during the first 10 minutes, I thought "this is the easy part. The crowd is going to make this part, no matter what they do. But will this kick into second gear? Third? Fourth? About 1/2 way through, I realized that match wasn't going to merely play off the crowd. They wrestled for a bit, Punk showed up Cena, Cena overpowered Punk, it became apparent this wouldn't be easy for either man.

The finishers began. The counters were crazy. We knew they would counter, we didn't know how. Then they started hitting them, and kicking out. Quite a few times I thought to myself "it could end here, and it would be a great match." But it kept going. More attempted finishers and finishers. Then McMahon came out. Called for the bell to be rang. Cena knocked out Laurinitis. Beautiful. Montreat prevented...by the guy who could have benefited..."not like that." At some point, I laughed at how amazing the match was. I teared up. I can't describe the experience, or the feeling of joy I feel at knowing this match exists. Cena/Punk at MITB single-handledly resurrected my LOVE of professional wrestling. Match of the night. Match of the year. Very likely, match of the decade. And henceforth, my favorite wrestling match of all time.

*****

EASILY the best PPV of the year, and once again possibly the best of the decade.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

MITB was a great PPV I only have Punk/Cena at ****1/2 though. There were a few botches and down points that made it not equal to stuff like Taker/HBK (either of them).


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Was checking out a few matches from The Rock dvd and Jericho\Rock Royal Rumble 2002 really stood out. Excellent quick paste non stop action and I loved the finish. Jericho had great chemistry with The Rock and not very good with Stone Cold, Interesting to say the least considering Austin is definitely the better in ring worker. Jericho played the role as the arrogant cocky cowardly Undisputed Champion to perfection in this match and it's a shame that his reign wasn't more successful because he pulled it off wonderfully.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Which show would you guys get Royal Rumble 2001 or No Way Out 2002?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Royal Rumble 2001 for sure. Benoit/Jericho and the Rumble match alone make it better then NWO 2002 which was still a decent show.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Clique said:


> Rise & Fall of ECW, Bret's, and Robert's Pick Your Poison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even outside the WWE?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Royal Rumble 2001 is one of the greatest events of all-time.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

redeadening said:


> even outside the WWE?


Just checked again ... yep, Hulk Hogan and The Ultimate Warrior are the only two men with pinfall victories (multiple) over Andre The Giant in singles matches. Inoki has a "TKO" victory over him in NJPW in '76. Andre's other loses are DQs, countouts, battle royals and tag team matches.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

wow. Good for hogan, Warrior and Inoki

i cant remember, who won the matches between him and hansen?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I remember seeing Hansen beat him by count out, don't know if he ever went over clean.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The one I found said double count out.


Early today I watched another great match between Bockwinkel and Hennig on WWE Classics. Man those two have fantastic chemistry together. I love their punch exchanges, Hennig wrestling his way out of submission holds and overall the pace they set.

I hated the over the top rope DQ finish though.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I think every Hansen/Andre I've seen ended in a double countout or DQ because they hated each others guts (in kayfabe). The one which may be my favourite match ever is ended on double countout then restarted only for Andre to be DQ'ed for wiping a ref.
----
Get the Rumble 01, to that guy who asked.


----------



## crazy_furry (Sep 8, 2011)

cant argue that.. royal rumble 2001 is BOSS!!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I just watched Randy Orton: Evolution of a Predator, and I thought it was interesting but I don't know, it felt like it was lackluster. It's still an interesting documentary and it's cool to see how Randy Orton has changed over the years.

LOL at Cena's quote in the documentary: "He was a dick" :lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WWEDVDNews is reporting that Christian will host Ladder Match II: Crash & Burn DVD and WWE might be producing another Edge DVD to be released next year.

I am interested in seeing an Edge documentary on his life/career.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Looking forward to Ladder Match 2 the first one was epic.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*WCW Spring Stampede 1994*
Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat
_It's time for some more Flair vs Steamboat. 5 years after their classic series of matches, they lock-up again in Chicago, where their epic 2/3 falls match took place half a decade before. The atmosphere in this one is extremely week and it doesn't seem like the crowd were too excited for this. I even heard a few guys shout 'boring' at the two wrestlers. I wouldn't say this one is boring at all, but it was slow and consisted of ALOT of headlocks. The in-ring action is a step below their previous series, but it is still stellar. The ending was quite confusing and I'm not a huge fan of it, but the action leading up to the ending was very exciting. Whilst not as amazing as their last series, this match is a very entertaining and should be watched by all fans of their 1989 series. _
****3/4 - *****


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Clique said:


> WWEDVDNews is reporting that Christian will host Ladder Match II: Crash & Burn DVD and WWE might be producing another Edge DVD to be released next year.
> 
> I am interested in seeing an Edge documentary on his life/career.


Don't forget the following confirmations:

Best of King of the Ring - December 13 [DVD/blu ray]
Survivor Series 2011 - December 20 [DVD]
Best PPV Matches of 2011 - Decemebr 27 [DVD/blu ray]

The Edge set would need to be on blu ray.

My match listing:

1. Edge vs. The Rock [Raw – 11/9/1998]
2. Edge & Christian vs. Hardyz [No Way Out 2000]
3. Edge, Christian, & Kurt Angle vs. Steve Austin & APA [Raw – 1/15/2001]
4. Edge & Christian vs. Dudleyz [Royal Rumble 2001]
5. Edge vs. Kurt Angle [Backlash 2002]
6. Edge & Billy Kidman vs. Los Guerreros [Smackdown – 12/26/2002]
7. Edge vs. Randy Orton [Raw – 5/10/2004]
8. Edge & Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton & Batista [Raw – 6/28/2004]
9. Edge vs. Randy Orton [Raw – 7/19/2004]
10. Edge vs. Shawn Michaels [Royal Rumble 2005]
11. Edge vs. Ric Flair [Raw – 1/16/2006]
12. Edge vs. John Cena [Raw 2/16/2006]
13. Edge vs. Rob Van Dam [Vengeance 2006]
14. Edge vs. John Cena [Raw 12/18/2006]
15. Rated RKO vs. Triple H & Shawn Michaels [New Year’s Revolution 2007]
16. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio [Royal Rumble 2008]
17. Edge vs. CM Punk [Smackdown – 4/25/2008]
18. Edge vs. Undertaker [Backlash 2008]
19. Edge vs. Undertaker [SummerSlam 2008]
20. Edge vs. John Morrison [Smackdown – 6/19/2009]
21. Edge vs. Chris Jericho [Extreme Rules 2010]
22. Edge vs. Christian [Raw – 5/17/2010]
23. Edge vs. Kane vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio [TLC 2010]
24. Edge vs. Alberto Del Rio [WrestleMania XXVII – WITH BUILDUP VIDEO]

Some of these are obvious repeats, but the repeats are quite essential for the true Edge mark, and include some of the most cherished moments of Edge’s career.

I’d leave the Ziggler match for the PPV Matches ’11 set, Judgment Day 2008 for Undertaker’s inevtiable final blu ray set, the Punk/Jeff triple threat for Punk’s inevitable set (hopefully that’ll be on blu ray), the KOTR victory for the obvious KOTR set, any Smackdown Six stuff for when WWE decides to stop doing Benoit editing, and other Mysterio matches for what will be his inevitable final set (hopefully on blu ray too.)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*OMG: Top 50 DVD (small tidbits)*

Finished watching this and I must say, it's one of the funniest DVDs the WWE has ever produced.

Great moments on the list, with great comments added by plenty of guys. Punk, Ziggler, Masters, and JR all had very funny comments, but by far the best were from William Regal. Definitely recommend this, just to hear what Regal has to say. Especially on the subject of Mae Young...


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: OMG: Top 50 DVD (small tidbits)*

I watched it and thought it was awesome as well. Didn't agree with some of the listings and their spots, but great DvDs nonetheless


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*Re: OMG: Top 50 DVD (small tidbits)*

*Just watched it like one week ago, commentary by thr guys (specially Regal) was just fun!! Definitly one of the must-have DvD's. Just LOL'ed on the Fact that, from 50 spots, about 20 where by Stone Cold xD*


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: OMG: Top 50 DVD (small tidbits)*

This should be in the DVD discussion thread.

I saw the DVD as well, it had some great moments and some moments that I disagreed with and some moments that weren't on the DVD at all that should have been on it.

Tim White shouldn't have been so far up on the list, heck shouldn't even have been on the DVD.

Also are you telling me, The Rock had no OMG moments in his career?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: OMG: Top 50 DVD (small tidbits)*



sharkboy22 said:


> This should be in the DVD discussion thread.
> 
> I saw the DVD as well, it had some great moments and some moments that I disagreed with and some moments that weren't on the DVD at all that should have been on it.
> 
> ...


The Tim White segments had me laughing really hard. IMO, those were dumber than Katie Vick. Especially the fan one, where a ridiculous amount of blood covered Josh Matthews.

I really can't think of any OMG moments from The Rock. I mean, memorable and huge moments, but nothing that made me say OH MY GOD. Closest thing I think would be him beating Mankind with a chair at Rumble 99, because it was just fucking nuts.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: OMG: Top 50 DVD (small tidbits)*

Nice, but don't like the spots and the comments were nothing special, can't believe they left this out:




If you want a truly great countdown, the SD DVD was awesome.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: OMG: Top 50 DVD (small tidbits)*

yeah it was good but like alot of people said some of the spots were in the wrong place. also JTGs joke werent funny and very corny.


----------



## charmizard (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: OMG: Top 50 DVD (small tidbits)*

Can't believe they didn't put Rikishi jumping off the cage on it :/

I didn't really like the talking heads, though, sure Punk and Regal were good but you had guys like Otunga and Chris Masters making it feel really second rate, and you can so tell they haven't seen half the clips before and they're being told what to say. 

Plus that infuriating "Oh my God" after every friggin clip fpalm

















Nice to have this in DVD quality though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: OMG: Top 50 DVD (small tidbits)*



charmizard said:


> Can't believe they didn't put Rikishi jumping off the cage on it
> 
> Plus that infuriating "Oh my God" after every friggin clip


OMG, I forgot all about the Rikishi cage jump. That was indeed worth the list. Or what about Jeff Hardy crashing through the table on Smackdown, during his match with RVD? That was pretty nasty.

But overall, I think the list was pretty solid. Needed more Tim White though. And yes, the "oh my god" was horrible.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: OMG: Top 50 DVD (small tidbits)*

I saw it two weeks ago.

Awesome stuff, but the HBK vs. Marty Jannetty incident at the Barber shop shouldn't be at #21 in my opinion

Also, Jeff Hardy's pyro accident shouldn't be on the TOP 50, and Randy Orton vs Mick Foley (Blacklash) should be higher


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: OMG: Top 50 DVD (small tidbits)*



Brogue_Kick said:


> I have seen it two weeks ago.
> 
> Awesome stuff, but the HBK vs. Marty Jannetty incident at the Barber shop shouldn't be at #21 in my opinion
> 
> Also, Jeff Hardy's pyro accident shouldn't be on the TOP 50, and Randy Orton vs Mick Foley (Blacklash) should be higher


What's wrong with the Jannetty / Michaels incident? Sure, it doesn't really hold up to today's standards, but back then, it was a very scary and dramatic scene. Shawn came off as such a terrible person, to betray his best friend like that! I remember crying when it happened.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Quick question re the whole Benoit censorship thing... Does the Wrestlemania 20 DVD still have the main event match on it?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It does. Too many complaints would be sent to WWE.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

All this talk about William Regal wanting to have a World Heavyweight title shot when returning to English later this year made me put William Regal's career in perspective and how solid of a talent the guy has always been and how much he's paid his dues. He brings an oldschool type feeling to today's WWE and due to his age and a few other issues I don't see him realistically having a title reign at all. Although I do think giving him a push would be great for the business and finally giving him some respect because William Regal has been mistreated not only his whole WWE career but basically his whole professional career. One of the greatest talents in the history of Wrestling with his excellent mic work, unique look, and oldschool technical\brawling in ring ability he is just an awesome all around talent. I enjoyed watching the guy when he had his general manager run on Raw two or three years back and it's a tragedy that he had some personal demons in his life and couldn't completely focus on staying clean at that time because he was the most entertaining aspect of WWE at the time. Which leads me to my eventual question and that would be do you think it would be possibile for William Regal to ever get his own dvd? I have not seen some of these matches that people review on here and I've seen a lot of his good quality work in and outside the ring so I think it could be potentially be an awesome dvd. Not to mention the background story on the guy would be absolutely outstanding. With WWE's strong craving for kids satisfaction in not only there television product but there dvds as well I don't see it happening at least not anytime soon but I would be all over it if it came about.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Honestly the possibility of a Regal DVD set these days seems pretty fucking low. The 2003-2006 period would have been the only time imo where a Regal set would have had a chance of being released by WWE as they were doing a real nice job of releasing sets on the great WRESTLING talents such as Benoit, Eddie Guerrero, Ric Flair and a handful of other old school guys too. These days, its all about current stars who have like, 5 years worth of fucking footage and documentaries that concentrate on them travelling and working out and signing photos and getting ready for a match rather than their damn careers.

A documentary on Regal would be awesome, but I guess his book will have to do for now (which is awesome btw). And as far as his matches, custom sets are the only way of seeing a lot of his shit. So Thank fuck for Goodhelment making the sets, and everyone who sells them *cough*me*cough*.

Speaking of Regal as a talent though, watching the GH Regal set for JUST his WCW run has made him one of my absolute all time favourites ever. Like, top 5. His Lord Steven Regal gimmick was awesome. The way he looked, the way he moved around the ring, his entrance music (until they changed it) and then his unique in ring style made me want to just keep watching the guy. There isn't much in the way of promos on the set, but tbf that's probably because he didn't get much interview time. What is on is really good though. Plus I think he might be a top 5 TV Match worker ever. The things he could do in under 5 minutes with just about anyone is awesome. Fitting that he was a multiple time TV champ in WCW and most likely the best ever for the 90's.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> It does. Too many complaints would be sent to WWE.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You have to mail me that Regal set Cal.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

At this point Regal for me is a top 20 guy at the bare minimum (worldwide/all time) and in terms of just strictly WWF/E I'd maybe only argue Benoit, Rey, Finlay and Danielson as being better workers. I'd put him above HBK, Angle, Bret, Owen, Mr Perfect etc and tbh the only other guy I could make a case for other than those 4 would be Austin and that's really only for Austin's character work and ability to play a heel so convincingly in 2001 and sell a story through his mannerisms and expressions, that demented look at Wrestlemania 17 after Rock kicks out of the Stunner with blood pouring down his face gets me every time. Guys like Flair I wouldn't count since Flair's best stuff was outside WWE.

He's without doubt a top 3 TV worker of all time IMO alongside Rey and a mixture of Austin/Finlay/Arn Anderson and maybe Benoit. He could make sub 5 minute matches ridiculously entertaining, is about as good a professional wrestler at mixing swank submissions and matwork into something engaging and uncontrived and authentic whilst being a very underrated bumper and seller. He's got a great match resume with Benoit, Finlay, Sting, Hashimoto, Johnny B.Badd etc and just some amazing performances as a heel and occasionaly a babyface. Hell his 2011 run alongside Matt Striker against Darren Young on NXT has been a blast to watch.

He rules on offence, bumps extremely well, has great facial expressions and character work to keep a match pacing nicely and building to a finish, is a sensational all round talent when you take in charisma and promo ability, can strike with the best of them and still pull of some dangerous and amazing looking stuff considering his body these days.

I don't expect people to agree with me saying he's much better than Michaels, Bret & Angle but I can't really find fault with anything he does. He's never come across as doing hokey matwork for the fun of it, or delving into strike exchanges that never lead anywhere etc. He and Finlay are pretty much what all independent workers who try to stiff each other to death should aspire to be in practising and mastering the small details alongside the execution of their strikes. The only thing really holding Regal back his entire career has been some drug problems and the inability to be pushed as a main event talent getting main event match time. When you see how good he was at getting awesome matches out of guys in under 10 minutes you can't help but imagine what he could have done in 25 minute plus matches.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> You have to mail me that Regal set Cal.


Give me moneh and it can be yours .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No you owe me. The match listing


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

You wish .


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Ohhh shit I just realised King Swaggie has been banished. 






About freaking time :side:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

His fall from WHC to battling for custody of Vickie Guerrero (something like that anyway... I kinda skip through Raw for the most part) made me banish him from the kingdom known as my "sig". Good riddance!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Needs more Undertaker anyway!


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> At this point Regal for me is a top 20 guy at the bare minimum (worldwide/all time) and in terms of just strictly WWF/E I'd maybe only argue Benoit, Rey, Finlay and Danielson as being better workers.


No love for Eddie? Boo (I'm a mark, sue me). 

Ordered the Rey Mysterio DVD set (not the new one, the set before that) on Amazon today. The set looks pretty great with what is put on there, and I can't wait to check it out.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> At this point Regal for me is a top 20 guy at the bare minimum (worldwide/all time) and in terms of just strictly WWF/E I'd maybe only argue Benoit, Rey, Finlay and Danielson as being better workers. I'd put him above HBK, Angle, Bret, Owen, Mr Perfect etc and tbh the only other guy I could make a case for other than those 4 would be Austin and that's really only for Austin's character work and ability to play a heel so convincingly in 2001 and sell a story through his mannerisms and expressions, that demented look at Wrestlemania 17 after Rock kicks out of the Stunner with blood pouring down his face gets me every time. Guys like Flair I wouldn't count since Flair's best stuff was outside WWE.
> 
> He's without doubt a top 3 TV worker of all time IMO alongside Rey and a mixture of Austin/Finlay/Arn Anderson and maybe Benoit. He could make sub 5 minute matches ridiculously entertaining, is about as good a professional wrestler at mixing swank submissions and matwork into something engaging and uncontrived and authentic whilst being a very underrated bumper and seller. He's got a great match resume with Benoit, Finlay, Sting, Hashimoto, Johnny B.Badd etc and just some amazing performances as a heel and occasionaly a babyface. Hell his 2011 run alongside Matt Striker against Darren Young on NXT has been a blast to watch.
> 
> ...



Great post, William Regal deserves all the praise you gave too him for his amazing in ring ability that can hold its own with just about damn near anybody. To me the thing that is so wonderful about Regal is his all around ability though. Guys like Benoit and Bret are fantastic in ring workers (both I consider slightly better than Regal) but I don't think they have the in and outside versitale talent that Regal possesses. The difference between Regal and a guy like Benoit is Regal actually has the charisma and mic skills to compliment his in ring ability. Never have been a huge fan of Benoit due to his lack of promo work and it's something I've always highly respected and admired if you have a gift like Regal to do both. William Regal was the most natural heel you can ask for as he had the mean look and the distinguishly unique voice\accent to pull off the promo work. Something he always did just as good as anybody you can call on and that's simply get the crowd to dislike the guy. I would say William Regal pulls off the babyface just as well as I think he was hilarious as Eugene's manager and also had funny embarrassing segements and promos in WWE in which you totally saw a whole completely new side to him and that's after playing a ruthlessly brutal heel for a big portion of his career. Nothing you can really knock the guy for other than his personal issues and just never really had a huge connection with the casual fan I guess would be one of the reasons he never got over as much as he should have. Will always think highly of the guy due to his different ranges of personalities and his all around game. Legend and hopefully will get into the HOF one day.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm Your Papi said:


> No love for Eddie? Boo.
> 
> Ordered the Rey Mysterio DVD set (not the new one, the set before that) on Amazon today. The set looks pretty great with what is put on there, and I can't wait to check it out.


Brilliant DVD, one of the best the WWE has ever released. Nearly everything is ***+ with a few matches reaching the **** mark.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

> - The following WWE DVD’s have been confirmed for the end of 2011:
> 
> * Best of King of the Ring – December 13th, Blu-ray & DVD
> * Survivor Series 2011 – December 20th, DVD
> * Best PPV Matches of 2011 – December 27th, Blu-ray & DVD


http://www.wrestling-edge.com/wwe-news-rumors/confirmed-wwe-dvds-2011-maryse-updates-surgery.html

KOTR should be good. Best PPV matches of '11 should be as well since there have been quite a few gems.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone else think that the HHH/Foley Royal Rumble Street Fight is a top 10 match of all time? I think it was just a revolutionary match and it paved the way for future hardcore matches with it's introduction of such innovated moves and weapons. Not only that, the psychology in the match was amazing. Like how Hunter brought out the handcuffs and cuffed Foley like the year before and started delivering chairshots. Or how Foley attempted to bite HHH's ear off to make him feel the pain that he himself went through in the past. It also really put over Triple H as a legit main event guy and not just a paper champion.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Don't know if it's top 10, but it was in my top 20 last time I made a list. Was a fantastic match, my favorite HHH match ever. Star ratings I give it ****3/4, and the second highest match at that rating, so actually it might make my top 10. It is one of the best matches of all time though, at least in WWE. And yeah, it's the match that made HHH.

Though, the only other HHH match I have above it is his 3 stages of hell against Austin at NWO the following year, but I'd easily prefer to watch his match against Foley at RR more.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alim said:


> Does anyone else think that the HHH/Foley Royal Rumble Street Fight is a top 10 match of all time? I think it was just a revolutionary match and it paved the way for future hardcore matches with it's introduction of such innovated moves and weapons. Not only that, the psychology in the match was amazing. Like how Hunter brought out the handcuffs and cuffed Foley like the year before and started delivering chairshots. Or how Foley attempted to bite HHH's ear off to make him feel the pain that he himself went through in the past. It also really put over Triple H as a legit main event guy and not just a paper champion.


If you're only talking WWE, yeah probably. I love that match, but given my love for 90's All Japan it probably drops down to the top 30.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Thunder 5/3/2001

So here we are, the last show before Slamboree. I really like what WCW has done booking wise so far with setting up this huge feud with the Millionaires Club and the New Blood. The feuds have all developed so far and I'm really looking forward to the PPV. I just hope WCW doesn't fuck it up with this show. 

The show goes on the air with the entire Millionaires Club waiting for Russo and Bischoff to arrive. There's a big fight but the Millionaires Club had the numbers advantage as there were really only a handful of guys with Russo and Bischoff. It proved a point. The Millionaires Club is united while things are going to hell with the New Blood. 

Russo and Bischoff are pissed at them not having their full force when the fight broke out. So the entire New Blood makes their way to the ring. The call out the entire Millionaires Club. Russo decides that they are making a bunch of randomly selected matches with no ref and no rules pitting the Millionaires Club and the New Blood against each other. So happy to see that Flair is on the mic for the Millionaires Club. He doesn't say much as he just leads the charge into the ring for the Millionaires. Another good segment but what excited me the most in all honesty was the fact that I remembered watching this segment as a kid. This is going to be a chaotic episode but I think it will be fun. 


*Jeff Jarrett w/Kimberly Page vs. Chris Kanyon* 

We get a pre-match promo from Kimberly. She can actually cut a pretty decent promo as a heel against DDP. They had a decent brawl for a few minutes, Kanyon really brought the aggression which was good to see. DDP just randomly comes out and hit Jarrett with a Diamond Cutter. Kanyon counts to 3 himself and gets the win. Solid TV match. 
**1/2*


_Tables Match:_
*The Wall vs. Lex Luger*

Russo comes out to the ring with Elizabeth and some security guards. They make their way to commentary and Flair immediately makes his way to ringside and joins commentary. Russo makes Flair snap by constantly talking about how he is going to kick Flair's ass at Slamboree. Things break now, which is no surprise, and Luger puts The Wall in the rack but gets hit with the bat by Russo. He drops the Wall who goes through a table. Terrible match bit really entertaining. Russo and Flair on commentary at the same time was gold. 
***​
We get a crazy brawl with Kronic and Douglas/Bagwell getting involved. After things finally settle down Billy Kidman makes his way to the ring and sets this up....

*
Ric Flair vs. Billy Kidman *

This is joined in progress and Flair takes a superplex right away, the guy is insane. They have a decent match going until Konan and Rey Mysterio get involved and jump Flair. Nash shows up and cleans house and as Kidman is running away Hogan jumps Kidman and makes his way to the ring. He is just about to take out Kidman when Awesome runs in, total badassery by Awesome as he takes on Nash and Hogan by himself. It doesn't work but I just like that he was willing to do it. Ahh... not really sure if I can call this a match really. Very fun though. 
*No Rating*


*Diamond Dallas Page vs. Vampiro*

Sting jumps Vampiro from behind, beats him up and pours blood on him. Sting then throws him into the ring where Vampiro takes a Diamond Cutter. As good as it sounds like.
*DUD *

*
Mike Awesome vs. Sting *

Awesome is easily the biggest badass in the New Blood. He gets his ass kicked by Hogan and Nash and still comes out to the ring to call out Sting for their match. He also sells his back like a pro the entire time, selling the Jackknife he took from Nash earlier. We unfortunately don't get to see much of a match as the Misfits in Action were sitting front row and they beat the shit out of Awesome and set up a win for Sting. Wish it was longer. 
***


*Scott Steiner w/His Sluts vs. Hulk Hogan
*
Hugh Morris of all people gets involved in this match and him and Hogan kick some ass in the ring. The New Blood sends no back up for Steiner who just walks out, can't really blame him actually. Not a good at all. 
*1/4* *​

Bischoff is talking on the phone to someone and everyone in the New Blood is really angry. A limo pulls up with the plate reading FUNB (Fuck You New Blood). Not sure who it is actually. 



_WCW Tag Team Championship Match(?)_
*Kronic vs. Shane Douglas and Buff Bagwell(c)
*
It wasn't terrible but not good either. Probably the only matcht that I was glad to see kept short. Kronic kills them and takes the belts.
*3/4* *​
So a big bus pulls up behind the mystery limo. The New Blood comes out to the ring armed with weapons. Bischoff takes control of things on the mic and calls out all the Millionaires. They set up a Battle Royal with the winner getting a title shot at the Great American Bash. 


_Battle Royal:_
*The New Blood vs. The Millionaires Club vs. Everyone Else That helped the New Blood but aren't actually members*

First off why are Jarrett and DDP in this match? They're both in the Cage match at Slamboree. So this starts out 11 vs. 11 but the New Blood brings out a bunch of reinforcements and puts numbers on their side. So many people were in the ring at once, not sure how everyone even fit. There was a whole lot of standing around it seemed that some of the guys on Team Everyone Else didn't know whose side they were supposed to be on. This was mostly about the New Blood picking off the Millionaires and really using their numbers advantage. A lot of the guys that were feuding together ending up getting involved. I just loved all the random entrants during the match. Madusa showed up randomly and some other female wrestlers. Disco Inferno gets involved and even Hacksaw Jim Duggan makes an appearance. So after all this nonsense we get left with Flair, Hogan, DDP, and a bunch of guys in the New Blood. When it looks like all hope is gone for the Millionaires the mystery limo opens and MACHO MAN RANDY SAVAGE makes his return. I guess he's not officially in the match because he eliminates a bunch of guys and walks off. When it seemed to reach the maximum level of crazy BRET HART shows up and eliminates Hogan. When the dust clears Ric Flair stands alone in the ring. This is one of the craziest things I've ever seen, it wasn't good but it was Crash TV and Russo booking at it's finest. I can't even describe what happened it was that crazy. Crazy and a lot of fun. Just what WCW needed going into the PPV. Not easy to rate but I loved it, it lasted a good amount of time, and it's technically a match. I guess I'll go with 
*****​

Well this was pretty rough going into the battle royal but that totally saved the show. Wrestling wise it wasn't good but I refuse to give a 20 minute match that entertained me from bell to bell less than 3*s. It certainly conveyed all the craziness that this feud was bringing though and has set up the New Blood/Millionaires Club war perfectly. If I were a viewer I would be sold on the PPV in all honesty.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Alim said:


> Does anyone else think that the HHH/Foley Royal Rumble Street Fight is a top 10 match of all time? I think it was just a revolutionary match and it paved the way for future hardcore matches with it's introduction of such innovated moves and weapons. Not only that, the psychology in the match was amazing. Like how Hunter brought out the handcuffs and cuffed Foley like the year before and started delivering chairshots. Or how Foley attempted to bite HHH's ear off to make him feel the pain that he himself went through in the past. It also really put over Triple H as a legit main event guy and not just a paper champion.


Got it at #7 on my top 100 WWF/E matches ever list. Would probably stay in the top... 25-30 if I included other companies.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm Your Papi said:


> No love for Eddie? Boo (I'm a mark, sue me).
> 
> Ordered the Rey Mysterio DVD set (not the new one, the set before that) on Amazon today. The set looks pretty great with what is put on there, and I can't wait to check it out.


Oh my fucking god how in the hell did I forget Eddie? Imma gonna put it down to being incredibly tired at the time but fucking hell he'd definitely have been in that group of guys I'd have no problem with people saying were better than Regal.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Legitimately counting (using my fingers like a six year old and everything) off of the top of my head, I came up with sixteen WWE matches I'd put over HHH/Cactus. So, I guess it'd be 17th for me in the company (i be good @ mthz) 

edit- Outside WWE? It would likely glide way outside the top 100. I do love it, even if it doesn't sound like I am giving it as much praise as I should.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought the HIAC between the two was just as good, tbh. Very underrated.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*ECW WrestleFest 1997 (No DQ)*
Terry Funk vs Bret Hart
_One of Terry Funk's many retirement matches and this time, he's going against one of the best wrestlers in the world. In Bret Hart's only ECW appearance, armed with members of the Hart family in his corner, he's playing a heel here fresh of his anti-American WWF gimmick. He shows Funk some respect in a pre-match promo only before saying he's going to give him a Canadian ass whippin'. The beginning of the match is heavily headlock based, but The Funkster keeps it interesting as always. Hart soon gets frustrated with Terry and the fans who are bashing him and soon explode on Funk, kicking at his knee. Most of this match is Bret working on Terry's leg and it does get a tad boring. The Hart family gets involved and keeps things from becoming boring. Funk tries to fight back, doing his drunken punches thing but Bret just goes back to the knee. Funk does a Vader Splash though a table, but Bret dodges Funk and he smashes though the wood. In his final comeback, Funk hits a desperation backdrop, but Bret gets his shoulder up at 2, whilst Funk's shoulders remain on the canvas for the 3 count. The ending made no sense in a retirement match. In all honesty, I'm a huge fan of both guys and was expecting a close to 5 star match but this wasn't anywhere as great I thought it would be. If you go in watching this with low expectations, I'm sure you'll enjoy it a hell lot more than I did. _
****1/2*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Cactus said:


> *ECW WrestleFest 1997 (No DQ)*
> Terry Funk vs Bret Hart
> _One of Terry Funk's many retirement matches and this time, he's going against one of the best wrestlers in the world. In Bret Hart's only ECW appearance, armed with members of the Hart family in his corner, he's playing a heel here fresh of his anti-American WWF gimmick. He shows Funk some respect in a pre-match promo only before saying he's going to give him a Canadian ass whippin'. The beginning of the match is heavily headlock based, but The Funkster keeps it interesting as always. Hart soon gets frustrated with Terry and the fans who are bashing him and soon explode on Funk, kicking at his knee. Most of this match is Bret working on Terry's leg and it does get a tad boring. The Hart family gets involved and keeps things from becoming boring. Funk tries to fight back, doing his drunken punches thing but Bret just goes back to the knee. Funk does a Vader Splash though a table, but Bret dodges Funk and he smashes though the wood. In his final comeback, Funk hits a desperation backdrop, but Bret gets his shoulder up at 2, whilst Funk's shoulders remain on the canvas for the 3 count. The ending made no sense in a retirement match. In all honesty, I'm a huge fan of both guys and was expecting a close to 5 star match but this wasn't anywhere as great I thought it would be. If you go in watching this with low expectations, I'm sure you'll enjoy it a hell lot more than I did. _
> ****1/2*


Great review. Lots of great storytelling between two of the best ever.



Spoiler: Review



*Terry Funk vs. Bret “Hitman” Hart*
_ECW: Terry Funk Presents Wrestlefest
September 11, 1997_

Terry Funk personally requested to wrestle Bret Hart, the WWF Champion, at this special show in Amarillo, TX celebrating his lifetime achievement in pro wrestling. Terry respected Bret’s wrestling ability and maybe more importantly his family and legacy.

Before the match, Bret told Terry “he is the greatest wrestler in the history of the game.” Bret talked about when he first came to Texas as a small child and saw the Funks wrestle. Bret talked about how he treasured the memory of watching them work. So there’s a sense this will turn out to be a nice, clean, respect filled match until Bret promises to give Terry the greatest ass-whipping of his career!

These are two old school wrestlers and they look like they’ve been on the long road. Terry has to be about 52 years old here. Bret’s in his mid-40’s himself and looking pretty rough with his face a little beat up.

They start off with the traditional fundamentals – headlock takedowns, fireman’s carry and armbars. It was technique like this that was starting to be put on the backburner in mainstream wrestling at the time. Brawling and hardcore wrestling was becoming the standard.

I think they chose to mat wrestle because these two veterans wanted to exhibit their talents the best way they know how with storytelling supporting every hold. It is also a way for Funk to show the fans who only know of him as a “hardcore wrestler” that he can work on the mat and do it as good as “the best there is.”

When Hart initiated the brawling, it was like he was angered that Terry Funk was besting him on the mat. Hart made the choice he wasn’t going to partake in just an exhibition. He’s going to have to fight this old man to win.

I noticed how when one man made a move the other answered back in spite. Funk and Hart aren’t just exchanging wrestling hold for hold, they are throwing the other man's attack right back at him with more force. There’s an "I'll show you" intent behind their actions, maybe it’s a prideful thing for them. 

For example, after Hart escaped from Funk’s Spinning Toe-hold, Bret targets Terry’s legs so he couldn’t apply the move again. We know dissecting the legs is a part of Hart’s normal game plan but here Bret locks Terry in the FIGURE FOUR which is a move Bret knows Terry has said “I Quit” to once before. But there is no quit in Funk here.

I looked up the definition of the word underdog and Terry Funk in this match is one in every sense of the word. An underdog is “one that is expected to lose a contest or struggle” and “one that is at a disadvantage.” The people want to believe Funk in a commemorative match of his career will somehow beat the younger, current World Champion but there are too many odds against him. Bruce, Keith and Stu Hart are on the outside in Bret’s corner. The two Hart brothers constantly battered Terry with a steel chair and because there are no disqualifications they weren’t stopped. I think a fan tried to attack one of the Hart brothers too because I saw security escort a man out of the building. The devotion of his family, friends, peers and lifelong fans is all Terry Funk has for support. Funk literally feels and bleeds passion when he wrestles and that is probably the main reason he is so relatable to his diehard fans. 

You can’t talk about a Terry Funk match without mentioning his incredible nuances and selling in his performances. When he gets punched he shakes his head back and forward selling the punch as if he were punch-drunk but also an attempt to shake off the pain and come fighting back for more.

I laughed at how awesome it was watching Funk punch himself in the head after Hart knocked him almost senseless into a table. I guess it was Funk’s way of keeping his body in check. What Funk does best, as a face at least, is punch his way up from the bottom and stay in the fight. After seeing Terry lie on the ground with his cramped, shivering hand and twitching fingers you can’t help but root hard for him to not die. The crowd yelled louder for every punch Terry hit to Bret’s ribs because the people wanted to see him make that comeback.

Hart played his role well showing his character getting more irritated at the fact Funk wouldn’t just stay down which makes him fight Terry more viciously. Hart wrapped Funk’s leg inside a steel chair twice trying to snap his leg in half. At that point Hart not only wanted to beat Funk, he also wanted to put him down for good. Maybe Bret wanted to be the one to end the career of the man he called “the greatest” so it could further solidify Bret’s own legacy and maybe more importantly to his ego.

Funk eventually got on top again as he initiated a payback spot calling for the fans to throw him a chair so he could now punish Bret’s LEGS. Again, Funk’s connection with the fans is incredible. They are the one’s out there supporting him to win this fight. He may not have his brother at ringside to hand him a chair but he does have his fans to hand him one and they will do it impassionedly.

I love the fact that when Funk finally decided to bring out his hardcore side it meant something. He wanted to wrestle a traditional match but it was the so-called “best technical wrestler” that drove him to take the fight to the extreme. So Funk hit Hart in the back a couple of times with the chair and set up a table spot where he missed a backwards, springboard body splash! Yes this man is probably crazy! Funk was put at a further disadvantage when he landed on his KNEES that Bret already worked over. Funk was also split open above his left EYE when he crashed through the table. I may be looking too much into it but dammit I think this match does indeed tell a story of Funk’s career as displayed through the psychology I mentioned they used. Funk’s infamous “MY EYE!” injury is now a bloody piece to this story.

For the finish, both men returned to the ring and to where they began which was back to the basics. Hart back-suplexed Funk with both men’s shoulder’s on the ground until Bret lifted one shoulder up off the mat before the three count. I thought the finish they chose was marvelous in its simplicity. 

This is an emotional moment for Terry Funk, his family and all of Amarillo, TX but he ends the night with a respectful handshake with Bret. Old school wrestling - they told a story the way Terry would have wanted to commemorate his career.



















*AWA World Heavyweight Championship Match*
*Nick Bockwinkel(c) vs. Curt Hennig*
*AWA Championship Wrestling from Las Vegas, NV 11/15/1986*


*“ARE YOU READY TO GO SIXTY MINUTES?”*

The two very best wrestlers in the American Wrestling Association collide in a one fall match with a sixty minute time-limit for the Heavyweight Championship of the World. The challenger is second generation wrestler and son of Larry “The Axe” Hennig – Curt Hennig. The World’s Champion is the consummate professional and has wrestled and has defeated all that there is to defeat – Nick Bockwinkel. 

Hennig has the youth and hunger to be a World Champion to his advantage because he has worked so hard for this moment. Bockwinkel is the *“Man of 1000 Holds”* and he has the experience and Championship advantage in this match. Hennig has to beat Bockwinkel via pin fall or a submission to win the title, Bockwinkel does not have to beat Hennig. He only has to secure his championship whether he pins Hennig, makes him submit or endures the time limit.

When I prepared to watch this match I knew it would run sixty minutes because well it said so on the program. What I wanted to find out was how were these two extraordinary wrestlers going to tell a story and keep me entertained for that amount of time? I’ve seen the “Flair Broadways” with Sting, Windham and Steamboat. I’ve experienced live on television Michaels/Hart, HHH/Rock and Angle/Lesnar and was impressed by them all. I can now add Hennig/Bockwinkel to that elite list of *THE HOUR MATCHES*. 

The story in this match is actually broken down into three chapters:

*1) A “catch-as-catch can” feeling out process that lasts for the first 15+ minutes.* Bockwinkel tried to ground Hennig with a headlock which I must say the commentators explained expertly how a simple hold as this can be very excruciating when the aggressor of the move places the bone of his forearm into the skull of his opponent. Hennig countered out of the champion’s painful hold several times with arm drags and set him up in the armbar. These two are just getting warmed up!

I know there are many fans who do not like a slowly paced build in matches but I appreciate this structure so much as far as storytelling is concerned because it makes the finish that much more exciting.


*2) Mat-based, almost amateur wrestling style, submission period.* This period is 25-30 minutes of complete ground wrestling and I absolutely loved it! Hennig continued his attack on Bockwinkel’s left arm with knee drops straight into the targeted area. 

My hats off to the psychology used by Bockwinkel with him missing a shoulder tackle and landing into the steel post to further damage his arm. Bockwinkel also shakes and stretches his hands on occasion to get feeling back into his arm which makes the wrestling so authentic. 

Hennig then used a short-armed scissors which Bockwinkel fought for his life to get out of, even using the tights to try and get a cheap victory. 

What was so intelligent about Bockwinkel resorting to that tactic was it allowed Henning to release the hold or be pinned and Bockwinkel was able to get a breather and rethink his strategy. 

When the match proceeded, Hennig locked Bockwinkel back in the short-armed scissors but this time Bockwinkel wrestled his way out of the submission and caught Henning with a drop-toehold turned into a leg scissors submission. Now that is what I call a game play strategized in a few short moments and executed with brilliance! 

For the next say 15 minutes, it’s all leg work delivered by Dr. Bockwinkel who just twists and stretches every joint and ligament of Hennig. I marked while Bockwinkel had Hennig in the leg scissors; he churned his ankle round and round applying more pressure to the hold which only causes more pain. We then get to see a wishbone leg stretch to Hennig and eventually the Indian Death Lock.

I like the fact that Bockwinkel is a damn fine wrestler who will wrestle you one on one until he realizes he may be getting out wrestled then he may put a foot on the rope for extra leverage. He is still a heel after all.

Let me just say both men sell the submission moves and worked over areas exceptionally well all throughout this match. Bockwinkel never forgets to grab his injured arm and Hennig noticeably limps to the very end of the match.


*3) The final quarter of the match is when the intensity and the climatic end came to ahead.* These men wrestled a pure wrestling match and it would continue that way but the match also manifested into “Ok, it’s almost over. Let’s now bring out the big moves!” 

That’s right, Hennig and Bockwinkel straight up mat-wrestled for about 3/4 of the match and now they would use chops, kicks, punches, suplexes, Piledrivers and the Sleeper Hold! You could really feel the sense of urgency from the story they told was they would try to wrestle the respectable Champion’s mat game but now that time is closing in we will do anything to win. 

Hennig then attacks Bockwinkel’s leg on a steel post but when he went for the spinning toehold, Bockwinkel shifted him headfirst into the steel post. Talk about pay back! In the final ten minutes we now have blood in the match and Henning has that famous “crimson mask.”

I’m pleased the booking of this match allowed Hennig to show his heart and his courage and I know the fans were insanely behind him at the time. Bockwinkel being the antagonist and vicious champion that he is only infuriated them more by slamming Henning’s cut opened head into the edge of the ring apron. The only flaw I’d like to point out was that we can clearly see both men when they are blading.

Bockwinkel brawls with Hennig until Curt catches the champion with “The Axe” which busts him open too. In the final minute of the match Hennig place Bockwinkel into the Figure Leg lock until the time expired! The match was officially a draw and Bockwinkel would retain his AWA World Heavyweight Championship! 

The announcers put this match over so well saying, “I will never forget this for as long as I live! These two men not only gave all they have to give but *"THEY GAVE ALL THERE IS TO GIVE TO THE SPORT of PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING!”*

This is an epic championship match and a favorite of mine. The pacing is absolutely perfect and has superb storytelling in this wrestling classic!

*******


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Alim said:


> Does anyone else think that the HHH/Foley Royal Rumble Street Fight is a top 10 match of all time? I think it was just a revolutionary match and it paved the way for future hardcore matches with it's introduction of such innovated moves and weapons. Not only that, the psychology in the match was amazing. Like how Hunter brought out the handcuffs and cuffed Foley like the year before and started delivering chairshots. Or how Foley attempted to bite HHH's ear off to make him feel the pain that he himself went through in the past. It also really put over Triple H as a legit main event guy and not just a paper champion.


Love it. The drama just escalated perfectly towards a sickening finish. Easily five stars in my book. I'm surprised though that Flair has never said anything about Foley just happening to be inside the ring whilst Hunter wrestled some thumbtacks.

Still never got round to watching their hell in a cell match.


----------



## crazy_furry (Sep 8, 2011)

wud love a cena dvd of 2010.. his stuf were great


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*The Undertaker & Tenryu Vs Yokozuna & Bam Bam Bigelow - WWF Yokohama, Japan - 07/05/1994*

Man oh man, I didn't know just what the hell I had all this time until I discovered the awesomeness of Tenryu. Probably still wouldn't have known about this if Andy didn't bring it up . Shame the quality is pretty bad, even by Handheld standards. I'll manage though.

This one starts off with Tenryu and Bigelow . Kinda disappointed that Undertaker isn't on an opposing team so he and Tenryu can mix it up though .

Bigelow surprises Tenryu with a dropkick out of nowhere as the first contact is made in the match, and he continues to get quick moves in on old man Tenryu which pisses him off (I'm shocked at the notion of Tenryu getting pissed off too!), and results in a kick to Bigelow's head . Yoko comes in and ends up on the receiving end of a butt load of clotheslines until he falls out of the ring. Not sure if its wise for even Tenryu to try and anger the world's fattest man.

KICK TO BIGELOW'S HEAD~!

Poor Bam Bam .

The match seems pretty weird in the early going, with them randomly doing a FIP bit with Tenryu despite the fact he barely takes a beating, then they build to a hot tag about 20 seconds later and make it out like Bigelow is pretty hurt too and what not... but nothing is really done to build up to any of it lol.

However, the match really picks up when Tenryu gets back in after Undertaker gets his hot tag, and Bigelow and Yoko target the arm and whatnot. :lmao at Bam Bam when Undertaker breaks up a pin fall attempt. Undertaker boots Yoko to break it up, and as he turns to go back to his corner, Bam Bam gets in the ring looking all mad like he's gonna kill someone. Then Undertaker turns around and looks at him and the Best from the East becomes the Pussy from... a place that rhymes with Pussy... and steps back through the ropes and onto the apron .

The beatdown on Tenryu starts to come across as a little long and dull, but honestly its most likely because this is a fan cam and you can't see exactly what everyone is doing in the ring and shit so all you see is one guy putting a hold on another . Then we get some pretty shoddy camera work as we see the arena ceiling and then just the top of everyone's head in the ring... and Tenryu makes his hot tag after avoiding an avalanche in the corner, and its finishing stretch time I do believes!

Some fun stuff leading into the finish, but Tenryu spends the majority of this short finishing stretch on the floor while Bam Bam beats the fuck out of him . Faces win.

Match is alright. Would have liked it to have happened on like, a Japan TV show instead so we get the better camera angles and crazy Japanese commentary lol, which would have made it a ton better to sit and watch. 

*Rating: **1/2*


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Clique said:


> *AWA World Heavyweight Championship Match*
> *Nick Bockwinkel(c) vs. Curt Hennig*
> *AWA Championship Wrestling from Las Vegas, NV 11/15/1986*
> 
> *******


Good lord almightly, that's one helluva write-up. It's not often that I post about other people's reviews but...Well done Clique, it's a masterful review.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Rickeey said:


> Good lord almightly, that's one helluva write-up. It's not often that I post about other people's reviews but...Well done Clique, it's a masterful review.


 Thanks.

For those who appreciate selling, the long-term selling from both Bockwinkel (shoulder) and Hennig (leg) is precise. I also love how both men have their moments in this match where they shift the momentum in their favor by using the other man's attack. Bockwinkel worked over Hennig's leg and eventually Hennig slammed Bockwinkel's leg into the steel post and worked a hold on his leg. Early in the 1st half Hennig pushed Bockwinkel shoulder-first into the steel post and by the final moments of the match Bockwinkel pushed Hennig head-first into the post which split him open. That's what you call great psychology.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Damn Bock/Hennig matches. I think there are 3 available (2 on DVD, one floating around online), and I can never remember which one I haven't seen yet (only seen 2), and I'm buggered if I remember a damn thing about the ones I have seen, other than rating both at ****3/4 when I did watch them. Might have to give them another go after I get done with the WCW Poll.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Nick Bockwinkel vs Curt Hennig (Championship Wrestling 1986) *******
Nick Bockwinkel vs Curt Hennig (SuperClash II) *******

Incredible 'rasslin right there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Which was the one on the Hennig DVD?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
The 1hour match in Vegas.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Found the megaupload link for that Hennig/Bockwinkel match so may give it a watch later tonight or at the latest tomorrow morning. Won't be able to do justice to Clique's review so may keep it short and sweet unless I fall in love with it and instinctively ramble.

Will probably try and get around to watching the Lawler/Bockwinkel series from 1982 in Memphis as well soon. Pretty sure its the main Lawler feud bar the Austin Idol Cage Match I've yet to cover in my mini Lawler review project.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - Smackdown - 24/5/01*

1. X-Pac vs Eddie Guerrero
**1/4

2. Kurt Angle vs Spike Dudley
*1/4

3. Dean Malenko vs Raven
*1/2

4. Grandmaster Sexay, Steve Blackman & Trish Stratus vs The Goodfather, Bull Buchanan & Ivory
**

*5. WWF Intercontinental Title* 
Kane vs Rhyno
**

*6. WWF Tag Team Titles - TLC Match*
Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Dudley Boyz vs Edge & Christian
****


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Ric Flair vs Samu - Polynesian Pacific Pro Wrestling, NWA Title match 6/26/1986 *

This had almost everything that made Naitch so great. Half empty building against the local star and he gives one heck of a show to make his opponent look like he is at his level and make everyone believe we are gonna have a new champion. The commentary was great too, they wanted Samu to win so bad but at the same time put over Flair big time and did a great job creating the big feel a NWA Title match should have (although the backstage interviews were a little too much, lol). Bullshit ending but this was very good.

****

*Ric Flair vs Nick Bockwinkle - NWA Title match, Winnipeg 1/16/1986*

Sadly this is JIP. But the 15 minutes shown were as good as I hoped they would be and it was longer than the youtube clip I saw a few years ago. I hope the DVDVR 80's AWA comp they are doing includes full matches between this 2 guys (and I can't fucking wait for a Sarge vs Hansen handheld match they say is going to make the set) because I'm pretty sure they had to had an incredible match somewhere.

****


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Those sound SWEEEEET. where would a fellow watch these?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Slaughter vs Hansen? HOLY COW.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdWLpkX7r58

Is the only match between those two that I've previously seen.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I have 2 matches between Hansen and Slaughter on an 8 disc Slaughter comp. One has a date, the other hasn't so the second one might be a handheld.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

would you be kind enough to upload it (the handheld one)? :side:



Yeah1993 said:


> Those sound SWEEEEET. where would a fellow watch these?


I've just posted them in the Indy Media section


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm sure I could make sure it finds it way online... .


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Just dug out my first wrestling DVD / video 










I became a fan of Silvervision on Facebook, only 2,500 likes! What the hell is this.

Considering buying a few new DVDs now the baby is born, can't get into films so could watch things one by one 

True Story of Wrestlemania and 50 OMG Moments are the two I'm weighing up buying


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

It's probably been said before but I'm really enjoying Orton's documentary  . You don't have to be a fan of Randy Orton, hell you don't even have to be a fan of wrestling to enjoy it. No matter the questionable quality of WWE's movies, their documentaries are top notch and I'm looking forward to seeing a lot more in the future.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

antoniomare007 said:


> would you be kind enough to upload it (the handheld one)? :side:


http://www.fileserve.com/file/AZu8AVm/Stan_Hansen_Vs_Sgt_Slaughter_-_AWA_1986.avi 

Gotta say though, I don't think its a House Show match. Pretty sure it happens in Japan, still under the AWA banner of course. No idea on a date though, so if anyone can help out that would be awesome.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

thx man


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Been thinking and hoping they come out with those Best of Raw and Best of SD '11 DVDs this year and figured I'd make a list of what I'd like so far.
*
Raw:*

Miz vs Morrison - Falls Count Anywhere - 1/3
Orton vs Sheamus vs Barret - Steel Cage - 1/3
One of the Punk/Cena matches from Jan/Feb
That Punk promo where he's on top of the titantron
Rock's return promo - 2/??
Miz's attack on Cena (the one where he was dressed as Rock) - 3/??
Rock/Cena promo - Night after WM
Punk/Orton - Street Fight - 4/18
Miz/Cena - 5/2
Miz/Del Rio/Mysterio - 5/9
Punk/Del Rio/Mysterio - 6/20
Swagger/Miz vs Riley/Mysterio - 6/27
Punk promo - 6/27 (The HBK one and the closing segment)
Cena/Vince promo - 7/4
Punk/Vince/Cena contract signing - 7/11
Cena/Mysterio - 7/25
Punk/Cena promo - 8/8
Punk/Cena - 8/22
Orton/Ziggler - 8/29
Cena/Sheamus/Riley/Morrison vs Swagger/Ziggler/Barrett/Christian - 9/5/11

*Smackdown*

Ziggler/McIntyre/Big Show/Rhodes - 1/7
Edge/Kane - LMS - 1/7
Del Rio/Mysterio - 1/7
Edge/Ziggler (the one with Clay Matthews)
Christian/Del Rio - Steel Cage - 3/18
Christian/Del Rio - (forget if it's the 3/25 or 4/8 but one was really good. I'm sure the other wasn't even bad tho)
Christian/Orton - 5/6
Bryan/DiBiase - Sometime in July I think
Bryan/Rhodes - No idea what date but either June/July
Orton/Sheamus - No DQ - 6/10
Gabriel/Slater vs The Usos - idk the date
Randy Orton/Kane - Street Fight - 7/22
Del Rio/Bryan - 8/19
Christian/Bryan - 8/26
Sheamus/Henry - 8/26
Orton/Christian - Steel Cage - 8/30
Punk/Trips promo - 8/30


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Cre5po said:


> Just dug out my first wrestling DVD / video


Does that DVD include any matches in full?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

It doesn't include the Power Trip/Jericho & Benoit tag in full if that's what you mean . Not sure on any of the other matches being in full or not, I never watched my copy. Just bought it cos its rare and I got it cheap as fuuuuck .


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll never understand why those 2001/2002 WWF comps didn't include the Benoit May 2001 matches.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

> According to WWEDVDNews, the following matches have been confirmed for WWE's upcoming Steve Austin DVD set that comes out in November:
> 
> * Stunning Steve Austin vs. Gentleman Chris Adams, USWA – May 1990
> 
> ...


Lordsofpain.net 

EPIC. EPIC. EPIC!

I really can't wait for this set, I hope his match with Ric Flair from a Raw in 2001 (I think it was?) is on it. This set looks fucking amazing and not even all the matches have been announced!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree Hollywood, the Austin set is my most anticipated DVD in a good while. I can't wait to see the 2 1/2 hour documentary. I just need to see vs. Angle SummerSlam '01 and an Undertaker match or two and I'll really be set!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Can't wait for the documentary. Would love to see Austin/Benoit from Smackdown 2001 but that is very unlikely. Adding it as an Easter Egg would be a nice addition, though. I'm glad that the set actually has the Austin/HBK match from WM14, haven't seen it in a long, long time, be good to watch it again. War Games 1992 is a match I'd also love to see added. Judging by what's been revealed match wise so far, I don't think this set will disappoint.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Already got all those matches Austin, C'MON MAN!

Well not the Chris Adams one. Missed that.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Clique said:


> I agree Hollywood, the Austin set is my most anticipated DVD in a good while. I can't wait to see the 2 1/2 hour documentary. I just need to see vs. Angle SummerSlam '01 and an Undertaker match or two and I'll really be set!


Why not get the unedited SummerSlam 2001 DVD?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Happy to see the WM 13 match on Austin's set because it just sucks owning Bret's DVD with the sound being a second or two off from the video. But another disc set with the WM 14 & 17 matches is a bit too much for me. 

I swear it might be the third or fourth time that I'm going to have Austin & Rock's WM X7 match on a DVD.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

Just watched Wargames 92 and Austin vs Angle from RAW 01 in October. Great matches hopefully they are on Austin's dvd.
Someone must have the match listings already.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WarGames would be a pretty perfect match to put on there. Austin might have been the best guy in it and there were like 5 other wrestlers there having a way better year than he was (his year was great though ftr).


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

~Hollywood Hogan~ said:


> I really can't wait for this set, I hope his match with Ric Flair from a Raw in 2001 (I think it was?) is on it. This set looks fucking amazing and not even all the matches have been announced!


*It was in 2002. War Games would be a super addition to the set. Austin's in all of it and it's an awesome match as well. Hopefully there's a good chunk of WCW matches on there for people who are only familiar with his Stone Cold stuff. His first TV Title win vs Eaton would be nice and the TV Title win vs Windham is awesome as well as being significant. Surely got to be a Austin vs Steamboat match on there somewhere. Some of the less talked about TV matches from 2001 would be cool too as everyone talks about his great PPV matches and the obvious TV matches but there's a load of other really good TV matches from 01 involving Austin. There's a Rock/Austin vs Angle/Jericho match which is brilliant and Austin/Jericho could be a strong possibility as well as a good choice. *


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

I made a list of matches I would like to see on Austin's dvd and will tick them off to see how many I get.

WCW-

Wargames 92
Austin/Flair vs Steamboat/Sting
vs Steamboat BATB 94
Austin/Vader vs Flair/Anderson
Austin/Rude vs Steamboat/Sting
At least 2 Hollywood Blonde matches

WWE-

vs Marc mero - KOTR 96
vs The Rock - WM 15
vs Undertaker - Summerslam 98
vs Bret Hart - Revenge of the Taker
vs Angle - RAW 01 (title win)


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

WWE sent out the following press release:



> For more than 20 years, the King of the Ring has been a favorite tradition of the WWE Universe, a tournament to crown wrestling royalty. Past kings have included Randy Savage​, Bret "Hit Man" Hart, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Triple H, Edge, and Brock Lesnar​.
> 
> But the King of the Ring's popularity goes beyond the storied tournament, as for 10 years, King of the Ring was a wildly popular PPV event that produced a number of unforgettable moments including the Hell in a Cell match between Undertaker and Mankind, Stone Cold's memorable battle with Mr. McMahon​ and Shane McMahon​ for control of the WWE, Austin's debut of his revolutionary "Austin 3:16" catchphrase, the first-ever match between Hulk Hogan​ and Kurt Angle​, as well as matches for the WWE Championship.
> 
> Now all those moments are collected in The Best of the King of the Ring, a 3-DVD set packed with more than 8 hours of amazing matches, interviews, moments, and more.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

That King of the Ring release seems like a throwaway box set to me. I would only consider buying it if it was under £10 as everything else could be found on other releases.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm not really too interested in the KOTR DVD. It's a great concept and all but there really weren't enough good matches to make a big set for it. Plus I think I already have some of the better matches on other DVDs.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm Your Papi said:


> Happy to see the WM 13 match on Austin's set because it just sucks owning Bret's DVD with the sound being a second or two off from the video. But another disc set with the WM 14 & 17 matches is a bit too much for me.
> 
> I swear it might be the third or fourth time that I'm going to have Austin & Rock's WM X7 match on a DVD.


Well, on my count, this would be the 2nd time that the WM 14 match is on dvd (This one and the history of the WWE championship). As for the WM 17 match, this would be the 3rd time (This one, Austin's dvd before that, and the WWE championship dvd.)

But then again, this is Stone Cold Steve Austin, and these are the three matches that jumps out the most in people's mind so why not have these matches in the last DVD he'll ever have?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

musclehead said:


> I made a list of matches I would like to see on Austin's dvd and will tick them off to see how many I get.
> 
> WCW-
> 
> ...


I really like this list minus The Rock and The Undertaker matches. I prefer having the Rebellion match with Rocky since a lot of people don't have that show or have never seen the match. 

As for Taker match(es) go, I don't want to see the SummerSlam match make another set. I would much rather see their WWF Title match on Raw 6/20/99 when Austin won the title back in what I believe is the highest viewed/rated Raw match ever or something like that. I would be happy to see their NHB match from Judgment Day 01 make the set as well. I would be even happier if they include it and don't cut out the part when JR tells Vince "these fans are calling Mr. McMahon an asshole!" LOL

A great Hollywood Blondes match I would like to see is their 2/3 falls match versus Ric Flair and Arn Anderson. I don't remember which show it is from but I do remember the match being a really good main event. That show also had a super fun 6man tag featuring Rude/Vader/Sid vs. Sting/Dustin/Bulldog. I love your WCW choices, though.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Keep both Undertaker SS 98 and Rock Rebellion 01 matches far away from the Austin set please. Both are fucking terrible .


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes they are.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Keep the Backlash 02 match with Taker far FAR away too!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Clique said:


> Keep the Backlash 02 match with Taker far FAR away too!


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Clique, rewatch Batista vs. Shawn Michaels from One Night Stand 08.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Anguyen92 said:


> *Well, on my count, this would be the 2nd time that the WM 14 match is on dvd (This one and the history of the WWE championship).* As for the WM 17 match, this would be the 3rd time (This one, Austin's dvd before that, and the WWE championship dvd.)
> 
> But then again, this is Stone Cold Steve Austin, and these are the three matches that jumps out the most in people's mind so why not have these matches in the last DVD he'll ever have?


You also forget that the match is on The True Story of WrestleMania DVD set. So that makes three and that's only if you leave out those who already own the Wrestlemania box sets (which would make four for that and the 17 match). I don't have a big problem having to rewatch matches much, and I can't really blame Austin for picking them as they were a big deal for him in his career.

But I do always happen to want something fresh and different on a new set after getting the same matches a few times.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I know I am probably in the minority on this one but I don't like Bret Hart/Shawn Michaels matches. Don't get me wrong they put on a good wrestling show but every time I watch them in a long match I almost fall asleep. I watched their match from Survivor Series 1992 last night and while I gave it ***1/4 I didn't really enjoy watching it that much. It was twenty six minutes long and it felt like it.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*WWE 12/12/2003*
Shawn Michaels vs Ric Flair
_'Do it for Moses, Shawn!' This match takes place at a Madison Square Garden house show. The quality of the recording is great, with minimal shakiness. There's no commentary so to speak, but the banter between the two fans recording is quite amusing. This match has a 20 minute time limit for whatever reason. The two veterans do a few callback spots from the classic Flair vs Steamboat 2/3 falls match early on, with HBK using many of Steamboat's headlock spots from 14 years ago. Very old-school feel to this match. The crowd doesn't seem overly into this and many of them keep themselves entertained by doing Flair's signature 'Woo's' Flair does all his usual spots, even one that had no place in a match like this; bleeding like a pig. Don't get me wrong, I give Flair props for juicing in a house show match, but this was a very mat based match and there was no need for blood. Flair gets HBK in a Figure 4 and the time limit expires. Flair demands 5 more minutes and gets them. Flair works down HBK's leg (Who does a great job selling the leg) only to walk into some Sweet Chin Music. HBK gets the win with only seconds left on the clock. In overall, a really good match that's damaged by a few things. The time limit wasn't needed, neither was Flair pissing out blood and Shawn blowing his elbow drop spot. Don't let this discourage you from seeing a rare house show gem._
****1/2 - ***3/4*


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Had that house show on disc for god knows how long and yet I've never watched that match .

Dark Church, you aren't the only one that thinks Bret Vs Shawn in general sucks. Don't like a single one of their matches, including their Hart Foundation Vs Rockers tags too. They all pretty much bore the fucking shit out of me. Their upcoming rivalry DVD should be good for the documentary only .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Got the Best of Nitro DVD for $8 and considering I've seen very little WCW I'm excited. Just watched the first couple but now I popped in Punk/Joe II. It's unbearably hot in my dorm though so I might go chill in the rain soon though. :argh:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Got the Best of Nitro DVD for $8 and considering I've seen very little WCW I'm excited. Just watched the first couple but now I popped in Punk/Joe II. It's unbearably hot in my dorm though so I might go chill in the rain soon though. :argh:


You should try getting The Rise and Fall of WCW if you haven't already. A lot of the matches on there are good to great picks.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

That Nitro DVD for the most part shouldn't have been called a 'Best Of' I can think of a lot more brilliant Nitro matches than those that are on the set. If WWE do decide to release a Vol 2, they better step up their game with what they put on it. Saying that, though with the success of this one, despite having a bunch of shit on it, I can't see them releasing one with GREAT matches at all, which is a shame because Nitro had a lot of gems.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm Your Papi said:


> Should try out The Rise and Fall of WCW if you haven't. A lot of th4 matches on there are quite good to great.


I watched the doc on Netflix but never saw the matches on it but it's something I plan on looking into if I see it cheap.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Rise and Fall of WCW is definitely a good DVD to own for some of the great matches.

Best of Nitro is a complete joke.


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

Booker T apparently announced that he'll be hosting the KOTR DVD, and will possibly be doing so as King Booker. 

I may have to pick this set up.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Although I think Rise and Fall of WCW dvd documentary story is averge at best and totally didn't reach it's potential. I do agree the matches on the dvd are quite solid as I just took a look at it a week ago and they have a few great Ric Flair matches on there plus some fun matches with NWO and a few celebrities and what not. One thing I don't understand is why the hell did they put NWO vs Steiner Brothers on there? That match was embarassing and I would want my money back if I was at that PPV. It was about three minutes of action before Scott Steiner turned on his brother and joined the NWO while the commentators totally made it obvious before it even happened. WCW commentators were pretty awful in general always spilling out spoilers "WHOS SIDE IS HE ON!!". I realize this match followed the NWO storyline and all but they had to put this on a PPV let alone there damn Dvd? Maybe WWE was trying to say this was the "Fall".


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Watched that tag "match" not too long ago since it was on the same disc as Goldberg/Page that I actually wanted to see lol. Wrote this about it:

The Steiner Brothers Vs The Outsiders – Superbrawl VIII 22/02/1998

No idea if this is good or bad, don’t really think I’ve seen anyone talk about at all. It’s on the Rise and Fall of WCW set so fuck knows if it’s part of the “Rise” (good) or “Fall” (bad).

Always funny seeing Dusty coming out with the Outsiders/NWO and being “heel”. Except the fans cheers the shit out of the Outsiders/NWO lol.

Hall throwing the tooth pick into Rick’s face and laughing at the start is awesome... especially when Rick responds with a punch to the face. Crowd are super hot too (for the NWO guys), so I’m hoping this match ends up being fun at the very least.

Fuck me at the belly to belly overhead on Hall. Hall didn’t look like he helped in any way and Rick didn’t even look like he was trying. 

OMG NOOOOO! Don’t do it Scott! Scott Steiner just beated up his bruva! 

Guessing I would have seen it coming a mile away had I seen the buildup or something lol.

Despite taking some big shots and whatnot from his brother, Rick still kicks out and even fires back at the Outsiders before getting the Outsider’s Edge and is pinned.

*sigh* so much for a potentially fun tag match. Well, it was fun for the 3 minutes or so it went before Scott turned on Rick, but still... disappointing.

Rating: *


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*John Cena & Randy Orton vs CM Punk & The Miz - Special Guest Referee Michael Cole - Raw Dark Match 07.02.2011*
_Jesus this may have been the most fun I've had watching a wrestling match all year. Starts off with Cole announcing the match and that he's the guest ref and Cole has an awesome "Miz, come on down!" line. Cena looks to be already beaten down from the end of Raw and Punk's already in the ring so he immediately goes to work on Cena whilst Miz and Riley make their way down to the ring. Takes Orton an age to get out there for some reason. It basically turns into a 4 on 1 contest with Punk, Miz and Riley all taking cheap shots on Cena and Cole has some awesome douchebag heel ref shtick where he starts congratulating Miz and they raise each others hands and start waving to the crowd while Punk is taking cheap shots at Cena behind them while Miz is the legal man. Why oh why they've never had Cole ref a Miz match on TV I'll never know because this was golden. Cole counts fast for the heels as well and when Orton gets the tag and runs wild he does a really slow 2 count and then just gives up after 2. Awesome moment when Cena and Orton are both back up and stare down Cole before doing a FU/RKO combo at the same time. Crowd goes nuts, babyfaces win, fun time is had by all. This rocked._

*Sin Cara vs Dolph Ziggler - House Show Mexico City 13.05.2011*
_Man the crowd was scorching for Mistico in this one and I mean for Mistico not Sin Cara. Huge Mistico chants and he totally lapped them all up and worked the match really well in terms of giving his fans loads to cheer about. Wasn't that great of a structural match and they didn't really do a whole lot but with the crowd and the atmosphere all it needed to be was a nice little exhibition for Mistico and that's what it was. Ziggler bumps around as well as he usually does making all of Mistico's offence look great. He hits this german suplex and then in one movement knips back up and has this smug look on his face after he's done. Never seen him do it on TV which is a huge shame, don't think I've ever seen someone kip straight back up from a german actually. Fuck doing Rey/Cara at Mania as well btw. I could only imagine the type of reaction Rey vs Mistico would have got in front of this Mexican crowd._

*****

*John Cena vs CM Punk - Raw Dark Match 01.08.2011*
_This is more of a straight up regular match than your usual dark match goofy shit that Cal alluded to just. They work a really neat back and forth match and they have some great teased FU spots that are met with some great counters by Punk. Strike exchange was great and then Miz/Truth run in to cause a DQ. Timing of the run in was a shame because it came just when the match seemed to going from good to great territory but yeah it's dark match. Fuck you for wanting more. Obviously it leads to both men doing their finishers simultaneously and everyone goes home happy. Yay! Genuinely thought this was as good as their Raw series from the start of the year considering it didn't have a finish and I prefered it to the latest Raw match but I don't think a lot of others will._

****1/4*

*Randy Orton vs Christian - Street Fight - Smackdown House Show Louisville 30.07.2011*
_Isn't on the level of their televised matches but this was still a good match. They work the usual safe hardcore WWE style match that they do these days with some cane shots and some chair spots but you're lucky if you get anything else. The cane shots are kinda tame here for cane shots too. They throw in all the stuff that has made their matches so great though with the counters and playing off the finish to their first match. Christian gets a 3 off the spear which was a pleasant change. If only they would let him get a 3 count off it on TV so it can get over as a legit near fall rather than being a move that always gets 2 so nobody buys it._

****1/4*

*William Regal vs Darren Young - NXT 06.09.2011*
_Really good veteran vs cocky rookie type match. Regal is phenomenal in this working as the wily veteran who knows all the tricks in the book trying to teach the cocky youngster a lesson in respect. They have a promo at the start of the show which was great too on Regal's part. Regal sells the ruck out a irish whip into the turnbuckle which was glorious. Anyone who's a fan of Regal should love this._

*Daniel Bryan vs Mark Henry - House Show France 01.09.2011*
_Only goes 6 minutes but it was a great for a 6 minute monster type match. Pretty much solidified my hopes that a Henry/Danielson match would be really bossy. Henry works the crowd really well as a heel and looks like a great monster. Danielson has some really nice flurries of offence which ultimately get cut off everytime he gives Henry some space between them. Danielson relying on his kicks to chop Henry down to size and even managing it was great. Finish with Henry catching Danielson off the top rope into the WSS was sweet. 10-15 minute match on TV or PPV would fucking rock if they follow the same layout as this and get a hot crowd behind them._

*Christian & Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio & Brodus Clay - House Show Lyon 23.04.2011*
_Really good tag match but you could probably guess that from a Rey/Christian tag. Damn WWE for not keeping these 2 as the top 2 faces on SD when Edge retired. Obviouslly they made a really good babyface team and Brodus on the other side was enough to make the match really good. Del Rio brought zilch to the plate for me. Brodus was really good though, probably best I've seen him in a proper match. He isn't amazing by any means but he's mobile for a guy his size and he gets the basics and that's enough for now. Really good monster heel performance from him. Sucks again that WWE don't care for tag teams anymore because Clay and Del Rio really should have spent this year teaming together so they can both hide their weaknesses and improve together before being forced to carry singles matches. Clay needs to drop the rhino horn thing though. That's stupid. He has an awesome slow charge at Rey on the apron where he knocks Rey down behind the ref. He has a cool bear hug spot which he leans down into a pin for which was cool. Christian and Brodus also do an insanely brilliant sequences of teased tags to Rey where Christian is dangling in front of Rey but centimetres away from the tag and then Clay brings him back only to tease it again. Edge's music goes off during the comeback and the crowd fucking loses their mind. Really cool spot with the music going off too to cause a distraction. Handheld footage makes crazy crowd pops ten time crazier too as you're in there and the pop just for Edge's music is fucking nutty. Really nice finish to the match and I'm guessing the show too. Edge filming the post match celebration on his phone and getting the ref to film him, Rey and Christian was nice too. Fuck it if WWE won't film it for me in HD, I'll fucking film it myself._

****1/2*

*Beth Phoenix & Kelly Kelly vs Layla & Rosa Mendes - House Show Lyon 23.04.2011*
_No way should a match involving Kelly and Rosa be this is great but it's also got Layla and Beth in and they can fucking work and I mean work a wrestling match like it's supposed to be done. Beth is super over and I've seen the majority of this show now and she outpops nearly everyone bar the main event guys. Helps that she can work a crowd and be a catalyst to a reaction too. Rosa is god awful. She literally has no redeeming qualities about her. Kelly isn't the greatest worker in the world but she's a good natural babyface, she can do nice gymnastics that look cool and she's good eye candy. Layla and Beth start the match off and they play off Beth's size compared to the other 2 and Layla's an amazing chicken shit heel wanting nothing to do with Beth. They do the heel playing cat and mouse with the strong babyface and it ends up with Layla just curling up in a ball in the middle of the ring hoping Beth will take pitty on here which was a super spot. Beth just picks up her and puts her on her shoulders in a stretch which looked great. Layla then has an insanely great control segment on Kelly with loads of awesome heel shtick. Layla's really good technically in the ring too and she some nice moves and sequences on top of her shtick. She's a really goofy chicken shit heel and she goes totally overboard but in a good way, kinda 90's HBK DX goofyness. This is seriously a really good tag match and I'm not just talking by Divas standards, I mean by any current standards. Beth and Layla both outwork a good 80% of the male roster in this. I know it's a difficult task getting people to want to watch a WWE Divas match but this is well worth the time._

****1/2*


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Those matches look like they are worth a watch, especially that diva's match. Do you happen to have them uploaded or on disc?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Clique, rewatch Batista vs. Shawn Michaels from One Night Stand 08.


Any particular reason why?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

It's SUPERDUPER + I want an epic review of that match and am too lazy to do one.

Also, rewatched CM Punk vs. John Cena I. ******


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Batista vs. Michaels from ONS was freaking awesome. I believe I had it at **** 1/4, need to rewatch though, it's been a couple years since my last view.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm probably it's biggest fan. For an extended squash, it's just SO DAMN HEATED.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Lawler eyes up you up, a punch is coming your way:~

*Jerry Lawler & Dutch Mantell vs Bill Dundee & Buddy Landell, Memphis 10/03/1986*

OMFG Dundee was spectacular in this, he put in an Eddie Guerrero 2005 esque character performance 19 years before Eddie mastered it. From the opening bell he's deranged and psychotic and trying to scare Russell before running immediately when he spots Lawler wanting to bloody his injured eye like Dundee did to Lawler in the infamous 30/12/85 LLT match between the pair. Dundee also does one of my favourite ever sells off of a punch from Lawler, he just deadweights himself and falls to the floor in such incredibly dramatic fashion like some punk on Knight Rider who's just realised he's hopelessly outmatched against Michael Knight. Why the random Knight Rider reference you ask? FUCK YOU that's why. Landell manages to top Dundee selling wise off of a wacky punch combo from Lawler and Mantell and his stumbling, punching air and twisting his head 180 degrees after each punch was just amazing. Dundee casually low blowing Lawler and then turning possessed at the sight of his own blood and consequently choking Lawler with the ringside rope as well as grabbbing the table to smash Lawler's head off of just looked so amazingly psychotic and really had you believing Dundee had lost his mind. Loved the comedy spot where the heels messed up and Dundee hit Landell with a chain. Finish was a bit weak but fit with how pissed off of Lawler and Mantell were and Dundee trying to stop the beatdown of a bloodied Landell before finally saying fuck this and walking out capped off a great psychotic/douchebag performance from Dundee.

*****1/4*


*Jerry Lawler & Bam Bam Bigelow vs Austin Idol & Tommy Rich, Double Jeopardy Match, Memphis 16/03/1987*

Insane and wild brawl here, the Double Jeopardy stipulation kind of made the match hard to follow as the feed kept switiching between both rings which whilst getting the best of both matchups just made you feel you were missing a lot more stuff whilst one matchup was being focused on. I did enjoy both teams trying to work within the stipulation and get into a 2 on 1 sitauation whilst only having a 60 second time limit before they had to go back to the other ring. Rich was amazing at bumping and eating all of Bigelow's offence like a champ, and the punch drunk selling off of Lawler's punches after he's been bloodied was incredible. Loved the low blow spot in the ropes to Idol from Lawler as a revenge spot for the attempted ring post shot to the nads that Bigelow interrupted. Idol and Rich were great with the exaggerated bumping off of Bigelow's headbutts as well as looking like total shitbags beating the crap out of the faces. The double jeopardy 60 second rule being broken causing a DQ was a good finish in setting up the post match beatdown of Lawler and Bigelow and the subsequent Bigelow rampage really set up the Texas Death Match the following week incredibly well.

****3/4*


*Jerry Lawler & Bam Bam Bigelow vs Austin Idol & Tommy Rich, Texas Death Match, Memphis 23/03/1987*

Like the last match, intense and crazy brawl between four men who just do not like each other. Bigelow in particular is still pissed from last week and just runs round the ring with the steps looking to decapitate someone for their sins. Idol in particular is really great begging off Bigelow after a 2x4 has no effect on Bam Bam and like last week both heels bump incredibly well for all babyface offece. Rich in particular was great at constantly going back to a low blow everytime Bigelow started to get back up and look unstoppable. Idol & Lawler work well with Idol beating the crap out of Lawler for large spells only to fall victim to the Lawler comeback and subsequently gets tied up in the ropes and has to watch Rich get the crap kicked out of him for the win. Post match Bigelow is still looking for blood and even tries to beat the piss out of Jerry Calhoun. Poor Jerry.

****3/4*


*Jerry Lawler vs Austin Idol, Southern Heavyweight Championship, Steel Cage Hair vs Hair Match, Memphis, 27/04/1987*

Incredible match which encompasses everything that is great about pro wrestling. A clear babyface vs heel dynamic, a nuclear crowd which turns up the dial incredibly during the finish and subtle build to the ultimate swerve which changed Memphis forever. Right from the bell they set the Rich interference incredibly well, from Russel mentioning in about the refund Idol is offering, Heyman thinking he’s going to be in the cage and then told to exit or have Idol forfeit and Idol & Heyman trying to get out/into the cage with no luck and reaffirming there is no way in or out of the cage..only for Rich to come from under the ring and beat the crap out of Lawler and have Idol get the crucial win and hand Lawler his first ever Hair vs Hair match defeat.

The action prior to the Rich interference was top notch, Idol wants no part of Lawler and unsuccessfully manages to try and get out of the locked door before he eats a great ass kicking early on from Lawler. Idol bumps like a champ and eats all the punch tremendously well including the drunken punch selling that I’ve come to adore in Lawler matches. He eventually manages to regain the momentum with a concealed steel chain which was a nice callback spot to their chain match where Lawler defeated Idol & the fact Idol takes a few seconds to grab his head and try and shake off the cobwebs from the early Lawler onslaught really impressed me as something not a lot of other workers would have thought necessary to do. From here on out Idol is great at working over the King and peppering him with elbows, punches, steel chair shots to the ribs and throwing him into the cage. His selling off of a missed kneedrop was tremendous and him struggling to get up the ropes afterwards was smart and brilliant selling which I adored. Lawler himself was amazing here as the fired up babyface, eating some tremendous bumps off of punches and one sick bump over the ropes to the concrete floor. His headbutt from the top rope and subsequent KO selling was amazing and something I haven’t seen done before and he even does the missed fistdrop sell that never fails to make me crack a smile. 

Looooved Lawler’s flurry comeback and Idol bumping huge and the crowd sensing the end was nigh..only for Idol to throw Lawler into the referee to buy himself some time and for Heyman to throw powder in the eyes of Lawler. They work a couple of certain pinfalls for Lawler only for the crowd to boo ferociously at the referee being knocked out...the heat and then sudden silence as Rich then enters after the Lawler piledriver was chilling and from here on out you get a great babyface beatdown minus the one horribly done spike piledriver and you can only imagine how the locals must have felt seeing their hero die before their very eyes. That one fan scaling the cage only to be caught as well as the post match taunting was incredible to see, I don’t for one minute doubt they had to watch their backs afterwards as this crowd was PISSED.

*****3/4*



............................................

Punk vs Cena MITB is my current MOTY ahead of Finlay vs Callihan & Virus vs Guerrero Maya Jr. Probably somewhere ****1/2-****3/4. Rewatched it sometime in the week after watching it live and loved it even more, everything from the story of Cena trying to prove himself to Punk gradually shifting into Punk looking closer and closer to leaving with the belt before the shift to Cena dominating and Punk now becoming a full blown underdog chasing his dream topped with the selling, strikes and chemistry and character dynamic between both men just made me appreciate it so much more. Add in the fact the crowd were nuclear and the nearfalls were well built to and believeable and I couldn't find fault with much in the match tbh.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Ethan619 said:


> Those matches look like they are worth a watch, especially that diva's match. Do you happen to have them uploaded or on disc?


*Some are already in the WWE Matches and some others to follow. I'll be putting the majority of them on the last volume of my Best Of 2011 set with other house show/dark matches if you'd prefer to wait and have them on disc.

That Lawler/Idol match is one of my favourite matches ever. The angle is just insane and there's loads of really good build to the match too with the crotch shots, etc. Reaction to the outcome is probably my favourite wrestling moment ever. Just bat shit crazy. I don't have it at the full 5 because it's not a 5 star match but if the match quality was just a touch better than I probably would. Right up there with the best Lawler/Dundee matches for sure.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I much prefer the brawling between Lawler/Dundee and even Lawler/Mantell but the actual angle here probably tops both those matchups. The horrible spike piledriver really was a shame but not something I'm overly bothered about (Nervosa would probably knock ** off for that alone). Idol's selling of the leg though was incredible, one of my favourite things going through these Lawler matches I've seen yet.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

What's people's opinions on Triple H vs The Rock at backlash 2000? It was not their best match but it was on one of the all round best WWE PPV's of all time.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

TheWFEffect said:


> What's people's opinions on Triple H vs The Rock at backlash 2000? It was not their best match but it was on one of the all round best WWE PPV's of all time.


Awesome, awesome match, and their second best imo (JD 2000 Iron Man being ahead of it). Great crowd, great action, great entertainment. Pretty much what the rest of the PPV was as well lol. Only thing I don't like about it is the winner... .


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Great news Cal! The Rock is coming back at SSeries and he might wrestle!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Probably the best match under the whole Attitude Era style main event (i.e tons of brawling, interference etc) imo. Clear face/heel dynamic and the minute Rock won culminated a terrific 1 year story of him chasing the title. I'd put it as their best match simply because I haven't seen the Iron Man in forever.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Clique said:


> Great news Cal! The Rock is coming back at SSeries and he might wrestle!


How magical. I'm thrilled. Yey.

And oh, what a shame, I can't order PPV's any more. Damn. So much for watching it live...


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> *Jerry Lawler vs Austin Idol, Southern Heavyweight Championship, Steel Cage Hair vs Hair Match, Memphis, 27/04/1987*
> 
> Incredible match which encompasses everything that is great about pro wrestling. A clear babyface vs heel dynamic, a nuclear crowd which turns up the dial incredibly during the finish and subtle build to the ultimate swerve which changed Memphis forever. Right from the bell they set the Rich interference incredibly well, from Russel mentioning in about the refund Idol is offering, Heyman thinking he’s going to be in the cage and then told to exit or have Idol forfeit and Idol & Heyman trying to get out/into the cage with no luck and reaffirming there is no way in or out of the cage..only for Rich to come from under the ring and beat the crap out of Lawler and have Idol get the crucial win and hand Lawler his first ever Hair vs Hair match defeat.
> 
> ...


finally 

my favorite Memphis match ever and one that I give the five snowflakes approval.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I wouldn't argue with people ranking it that high, part of what made Memphis is great is rating matches as a whole including the angle/story before the match and this match certainly had a great angle and build and the result was iconic enough to rank as a legitimate classic. The spike piledriver did annoy me a tad because of how well everything had been going up to that spot, at least it wasn't the finish so that meant it didn't bother me as much as I think it would have if that had been the move that Idol pinned Lawler off.

Lawler vs Funk NO DQ and Lawler vs Dundee 30/12/85 Loser Leaves Town would be above the Cage match but I imagine this would be no worse than top 5 for a Memphis match ever.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Anyone else just love the Austin/Dude Love match from Over the Edge in 98, its overbooked as hell but damn if it isnt entertaining, and they do some really terrific stuff with the cars and the falls count anywhere stipulation. Easily one of my favorite matches ever


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Made my top 100 WWF/E matches list at #76. Great fucking AE brawl, and fucking hell at some of the bumps Austin was taking despite his fucked up neck. He was on Kurt Angle's level that night for working with a BROKEN FREAKIN' NECK. Though I don't think Austin's was broken at the time...


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

lol broken freakin neck (Austin sold it), yea Austin does take some bumps in that match, especially when Foley pushes him of the car and onto the concrete


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

That match really is terrific. If anyone wanted to show someone a match that defines "Attitude Era", that'd be the one I'd give to them.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

WCW Slamboree 2000 Review

First off lol that my DVD I bought off ioffer is a rip from WWE 24/7, I honestly like it better when I know the original source is some old VHS recording. The best are when the Nitros I watch even have the original commercials. It's usually a fun game trying to figure out where the show was recorded. 


_
WCW Cruiserweight Championship Match:_
*Chris Candido(c) w/Tammy vs. The Artist w/Paisley 
*
They went the extra mile and I think it got the crowd into the match a lot more and made their match more enjoyable. Another plus was the fact that they got to wrestle for a while without their managers getting involved. The Artist payed a solid face in this one, which was refreshing to see as I was worried they were going to do this as a heel vs. heel match Candido's role in the New Blood made him the heel. If there wasn't a little sloppiness and an awkward ending I would go higher. Pretty good match even with the flaws. 
***1/2 *

_
WCW Hardcore Championship Match:_
*Terry Funk(c) vs. Norman Smiley and Ralphus *

Funk thinks that Norman is hiding (which he has a history of doing before his hardcore matches) and goes to look for him in the bathroom. He kicks the stall down but it's the Mystery Partner inside. Norman jumps Funk from behind and takes control of the match early on. A much more aggressive side from Norman which was good to see since Russo and Bischoff had been making a big deal about Funk having the title. The Mystery Partner was hilarious, totally useless. At one point he climbed onto a pile of artificial turf rolls and just stood on the top throwing empty boxes and other assorted items from the top. They had no effect on Funk aside from pissing him off. Funk eventually ripped off the Mystery Partner's catcher mask and revealed it to be Ralphus. This really was one of the most absurd things I've ever seen. Ralphus was literally the most useless person that's ever been in the ring but it was incredible to see. Hilarious. 
***1/2 *


*"The Perfect One" Shawn Stasiak vs. Curt Henig *

This is the most impressed I've ever been with Henig as a worker. It's not that this was Henig's best match as I've seen him have much better matches but they were always against good to great wrestlers. Well Stasiak is not a good or great worker. I don't ever recall saying that I've liked a match of his before. Now he has one good match under his belt. Henig carries him to a good match. It wasn't anything incredible and they didn't do anything mind blowing in the ring but the way that Henig was able to work the crowd and get me invested into the outcome of the match was masterful. At one point when Henig shoved the ref I was thinking to myself, "No Curt don't get DQed!" It's very old school with limited big spots but Henig showed aggression at all the right times and Stasiak was able to play the heel well enough to make this work. I really liked this a lot. I'll give Henig even more credit for how good he made Stasiak look.
**** *


WCW United States Championship Match:​*Hugh Morrus vs. Scott Steiner(c) w/His Sluts*

A cringe worther promo from Morrus before the match where he said he never wanted to be called Hugh Morrus again and that his real name is Hugh G. Rection (haha get Huge Erection) or Captain Rection for short. Nobody laughed or thought it was funny. The match itself was good at least. Bill Demont could really move around very well in the ring and his performance as a babyface was very good, just wish he didn't have such a lame name. It's also good to see Steiner wrestle when he was still pretty good. His character came across very well in the ring. Good stuff. 
***3/4 *


Post match Steiner won't break the Recliner and the security force prevents the Misfits from helping out. Booker T does a run in and makes the save. Good job setting up Booker T as the leader of the group and it also made me more eager to see the eventually Booker T/Steiner match. 
*

Chris Kanyon vs. Mike Awesome*

Just an all out Heaveyweight war. They really captured the intensity of the feud between the Millionaires Club and the New Blood. Awesome has been one of my favorite guys to watch in WCW, the guy does things in the ring that usually only guys 100 pounds lighter and a foot shorter do. Kanyon played a great underdog babyface here as well, he took a beating really well and got the crowd behind him. I wish this had an ending but Nash had to make a save or else Kanyon would have taken a powerbomb from the stage onto the concrete floor. Another really good match. 
****
*
*
Lex Luger vs. Buff Bagwell *

Well they can't all be good. Luger is really limited in what he can do in the ring and Bagwell isn't exactly capable of having great matches with limited opponents. What they did was very basic and unfortunately it wasn't very exciting. Great timing though with Luger's comeback as it happened at the same instant that Elizabeth made her way to the ring. The crowd went crazy for Luger's comeback but he was offense for maybe 30 seconds before the match ended. Very average.
**3/4*


Post match Chuck Palumbo makes his debut on WCW PPV. He beats up Luger with Bagwell and puts him in a Torture Rack. I guess it's a plus that the New Blood actually now has some New Blood. 


*Shane Douglas vs. Ric Flair* 

They almost tried to out heel each other which was very entertaining to watch. Along with the fact that you really got the feeling that they didn't like each other and this match had the right feel to it. A surprisingly fast pace to this match as well. Good stuff. 
***3/4 *


Post match David Flair and Daffney make their return to WCW when they help Vince Russo attack Flair. 


*Vampiro vs. Sting* 

After all the heat they had built up for this match I'm really disappointed in how it turned out. Sting basically just beat the shit out of Vampiro and won the match. Aside from a brief control segment but Vampiro this was all Sting and it really made Vampiro look weak. The intensity was there but for such a high profile match I was expecting a lot more. 
***1/4* 

*
Billy Kidman w/Torrie Wilson vs. Hulk Hogan*
_Special Referee: Eric Bischoff w/Kimberly_

First off the music they played for Hogan's entrance was hilarious. This came from WWE 24/7 and they clearly don't have the rights to Hogan's music from this time as it sounds like they played some intro for a game show. The match itself was sort of entertaining but it was really just Hogan beating the hell out of Kidman and Bischoff. The only offense Kidman got in was when Bischoff or Torrie got involved to create some type of ditraction. It really bad Kidman look like a joke with how little offense he was able to get in. Between this match and the Sting/Vampiro match the New Blood's top guys looked like they didn't belong. If Hogan had been willing to sell or make Kidman look even half way decent this could have been a much better match. Anyone that hates Hogan won't like this one at all. 
*** *

_
Triple Cage Match for the WCW Championship: _
*Diamond Dallas Page vs. Jeff Jarrett vs. David Arquette(c)*










So they dubbed over Arquette's entrance music and they added in their own ring announcer for the introductions, pretty funny actually. So annoying. 

This was actually a very good match despite the absurd structure that that they had to work in. I have to give them a lot of credit with how smartly this was worked. Both DDP and Jarrett remembered what the point of the match was, get the belt. Everything they did seemed to be in order to accomplish that one goal, something that doesn't always happen in the WWE when they have ladder matches. Arquette also added a nice dynamic to the match in that he was an unknown that you assumed would do something to help DDP. He looked downright terrified for virtually the entire match and just generally played his role really well. I love the ending for everything that it stands for in WCW at this time. Arquette was waiting at the top of the cage with a guitar in hand, he was sort of holding down the fort in that he would prevent Jarrett from winning. Well DDP and Jarrett get to the top at the same time and guess what happens? Wait for it.......











*SWERVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Arquette hits DDP and Jarrett wins the title. The ending was totally random but it doesn't take away from the fact that this was a very enjoyable and smartly worked match. It's worth a watch just to see how they managed to pull off a good match inside a structure that doesn't look easy to work in. 
****1/2 *​

While this doesn't have anything too amazing there are a ton of solid matches and one really good one. I was expecting a little more out of the card as it looks really strong on paper but just ends up being good. Not bad at all though.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWE - RAW - 25/1/93*

1. Repo Man vs Randy Savage
**3/4

2. Kamala vs The Brooklyn Brawler
*1/2

*3. Loser Leaves WWF*
Ric Flair vs Mr Perfect
***3/4


*WWE - RAW - 21/6/93*

1. The Steiner Brothers vs Barry Hardy & Reno Riggins
*

*2. 2 out of 3 Falls*
Doink The Clown vs Marty Jannetty
***1/2

3. Mr Hughes vs Bobby Who
SQUASH

4. Razor Ramon vs 1-2-3 Kid
**


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Flair vs Mr Perfect never gets enough love. One of my most favorite Raw matches of all time. It's in the ****+ territory.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Some matches i've watched recently -

Rock/Angle/Taker - Vengence 2002 *****
Lesnar / taker HIAC ****1/2
Taker / HHH WM27 ****1/2
Cena/Punk MITB ****3/4
Cena/Punk SS ****
HBK / Jericho GAB'08 ****1/4 - loved this, forgot how great it was....


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Been sooooooo long since I saw Flair/Perfect from Raw 93. In fact, was probably about 4 years ago when I first got hold of Raw 1993 on DVD and watched the whole year lol. Shame the official DVD release of the match was clipped (but didn't stop a certain person from rating it super high and not even realising... :lmao).


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I've only seen the clipped version from that Seasons 1 & 2 of Raw (Which they need to carry on releasing). Is there a full version?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

There isn't a FULL full version, like shit that happens while the ads are on, but the version from the actual show is as complete as it gets. The DVD release was a clipped version of that. Should be online somewhere, if not I'll rip and upload it later today .


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah i think mine was from a copy of the WWE 24/7 shit and they seemed to avoid saying WWF.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I understand blocking out the logos, but when they block out people saying WWF is fucking retarded. I'm pretty sure that everybody who watches WWE over the age of 8 knows of that old name. Plus, the really young ones aren't going to be looking at old school stuff in the first place.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The link in my Megapost is the full match that was shown or at least I'm like 90% sure it is. Quality isn't incredible though but I uploaded it years ago so there you go.*


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Seabs said:


> *The link in my Megapost is the full match that was shown or at least I'm like 90% sure it is. Quality isn't incredible though but I uploaded it years ago so there you go.*


Bastard... literally just came to post MY link for the match, which I've just ripped and uploaded . They can have it anyway since I went to the trouble. Well, not so much trouble... but you get the point. Shut up!

Ric Flair Vs Mr Perfect - Loser Leaves Town Match - WWF Raw 25/01/1993

http://www.fileserve.com/file/7ftbF...er_Leaves_Town_Match_-_WWF_Raw_25.01.1993.avi


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cactus said:


> I understand blocking out the logos, but when they block out people saying WWF is fucking retarded. I'm pretty sure that everybody who watches WWE over the age of 8 knows of that old name. Plus, the really young ones aren't going to be looking at old school stuff in the first place.


Probably, it is retarded but at least they still say the World Wrestling Federation in those old-school matches. I kinda actually prefer hearing the World Wrestling Federation champion as oppose to WWF/WWE Champion.

Anywho, can anyone recommend some Benoit stuff in Japan (Excluding Sasuke and Guerrero).


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Flair vs. Perfect is clipped on the 15th Anniversary set, but not on the Beginning set.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Anguyen92 said:


> Anywho, can anyone recommend some Benoit stuff in Japan (Excluding Sasuke and Guerrero).


His stuff with Liger & Ohtani was really good too.


----------



## Tanner1495 (May 21, 2011)

Quick question, I found a video of Flair/Steamboat Philly House Show match, but I need to know how long the match goes, so can anyone tell me how long it goes? Thank you on advance!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Just got to No Way Out on my run of the year 2000 and I got too post and say that Stone Cold VS Triple H three stages of hell was the perfect pay off to the feud.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

For anyone interested, I'm working my way through Austin's 2001. Arguably the greatest singles year ever.



Spoiler: ALL TEH REVIEWZ



*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. William Regal – RAW 01/01/01 *

Pretty much a basic squash the entire time. The match was literally 99% Austin 1% Regal. Stephanie as referee was actually fun in a sense that it allowed an almost comedic aspect to be added to the match. Anything Stephanie said to do, Austin would do the exact opposite just to annoy the shit out of her. That, and he didn’t mind kicking her out of the ring ass-first. Only stuff Regal would do was hit the odd forearm and try get lucky with a low-blow. This wasn’t exactly memorable but it was fine for 6 minutes, it served it’s purpose of furthering the Austin/Steph storyline but not much else.

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Undertaker vs. Kane – Smackdown 01/04/01*

This one just seemed to be all over the place really. Most of the time it felt like Kane/Undertaker with Austin chiming in with a move every now and again. Austin would just get his ass kicked for a little while the other two guys would slug it out and Austin would capitalize on opportunities. It might seem like a smart strategy but it didn’t seem like Austin planned it that way since he was laid out instead of waiting patiently. Can’t say this was very good but it wasn’t terrible either. A fine way of killing a short amount of time and more importantly led to the Austin/Angle match a few days later.

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Kurt Angle – RAW 01/08/01*

It’s insane how much I love this match. It’s not the greatest quality wise but for some reason I just consider this one of my favorites, not just of 2001 but both men’s career’s. This match pretty much began the streak of great matches that would occur in 2001. This was technically the first real WWF show of 2001 anyway since the previous Raw and Smackdown were taped before the new year. The story going in was simple enough, Austin is determined as fuck because has his first one-on-one title shot since returning and he’s against a new champion in his rookie year. Literally everybody in that arena wanted Austin to come out as champion.

Austin started off all guns blazing, but he made the mistake of playing the suplex game with Angle which cost him. Angle may have been the less-experienced of the two but he certainly wasn’t going to be suplexed around like a nobody. Austin was able to settle down into what the Rattlesnake knew best, brawling. That worked for a while on the floor but once things moved back into the ring, Angle reverted back to hitting suplex’s. It worked the first time, why not try it again? Once Angle got firmly in control, he let his inner-asshole begin to show by throwing out heelish maneuvers like choking Austin with the ropes etc. 

Austin was able to pick his spots correctly and gradually build up a comeback which was so effective that it wouldn’t have surprised me to see him win the title there and then. Fortunatley for Angle, HHH denyed Austin the title in the final moments. The preceeding beatdown from HHH was seriously well-done. I just love JR’s commentary of the intense staredown; ‘You can see it, You can feel it, You can taste it!!!’. So yeah, putting two very different personas like Angle and Austin together, especially in this case, just feels right. Brilliant match and I’m surprised it doesn’t get mentioned too often.

*Stone Cold Steve Austin & The APA vs. Kurt Angle, Edge & Christian – RAW 01/15/01*

This one actually started out as a real sprint, non-stop action for a while. The smile on Steve’s face was marvelous as he saw Kurt’s reaction to him getting the APA. Even moreso the look on Angle’s face as he watched E&C get their asses dominated. It resembled that of a scared and nervous child more than a WWF Champion. At one point E&C paniced and tried a conchairto on Austin, it’d been effective on the Dudleys earlier in the night, may as well try it here. Fuck the match, just save Kurt’s ass. Saying they failed would be a severe understatement. 

Things just broke down into Angle/Austin again as everyone else just buggered off to the back. Even though things went off track from the original 6-man, we had Austin/Angle again. The world was now right. There wasn’t much to what they were doing, just some real nice back-and-forth shit. 

One thing I did notice was a sweet callback to their previous match. Austin had failed to hit the superplex last week, but this week he got the best of Angle and hit that god damn superplex! Kurt tried something off the top rope but the guy was a stooge for basically the whole match, so it’s no surprise that he got caught in a Stunner coming off the turnbuckle leading to the W. Perfectly good match for a sub-10 minute sprint. I can only hope for more of the same as the year continues. The upper-midcard/ME scene at this time was so good that it would’ve been hard to have anything but quality. 

*Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock & The Undertaker vs. Kurt Angle, Rikishi & Kane – Smackdown 01/18/01*

For 10 minutes, this was pretty good but it felt basic enough and that none of the guys involved were really bothered with making this as good as it could be. The match started bright with HHH trying his best as referee to piss off Austin and cost him the match. Even back in 2001, Cole was labelling stuff as ‘vintage’. As is the norm with these TV 6-man’s, guys just go in and out, hitting their signature moves simply to keep the crowd happy instead of really developing the match. Even though this was mainly signature moves, there was some nice storyline development especially between HHH/Austin and to a lesser extent Kane/Taker. There really isn’t much more to the match than that. Things just broke out into a brawl and Rock just so happened to pick up in the win in the midst of it all. Once again, not exactly brilliant, but certainly not a waste of time either. 


*Stone Cold Steve Austin & Triple H vs. The Rock & Kurt Angle – RAW 02/05/01*

Pretty much just a fun sprint to cap off TV. Angle played bitch to Hunter and Austin most of the time, taking out their anger on Angle since they weren’t allowed to do so on eachother. Rock got taken out by Big Show and didn’t really contribute too much to the match anyway, just a couple of crowd-pops and it’s time to hit the showers. The stuff between Hunter and Austin was actually pretty great as build-up to their 3SOH match a few weeks later. They didn’t just tag eachother, they would slap eachother. Austin seemed the more sly of the two in this since he wanted to get little ounces of payback on Hunter for the contract-signing attack a little while prior. Little things like Austin suttlely holding the rope down so Hunter would trip to the floor were great. Hell, I even loved Austin and Hunter taking turns at smashing Kurt’s head into the announcer’s table as a test of strength to see who could hit him harder. SO! I didn’t really expect too much quality from a quickie Raw-tag like this, didn’t seem like any of the guys were going for that anyway but instead of amazing in-ring work, I got enormous enjoyment from the method of storyline progression. This one was simply adding fuel to the HHH/Austin fire, quality fuel though.

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Chris Benoit – Smackdown! 02/13/01*

Now this match doesn’t have nothin’ on the match these two would have later on in May but it’s still a pretty good match. Nothing was really all that outstanding and most of the strikes looked a little too soft for my liking. Basically the entire first half of the match was kicks to the mid-section which was fine and everything, but later on, Austin just completely ignored all the work he did on Benoit’s torso and started working the leg. WHAT?!

Most of the action was basic back-and-forth stuff and the crowd popped fine, exactly when they should have. Triple H at ringside felt like it came too early as he was standing there doing nothing for ages but I suppose it coincides with trying to ‘physche out’ Austin before 3SOH. The finish left Austin looking strong going into No Way Out, all is right with the world. Again, This doesn’t hold a candle to the May 01 match but it’s fairly good on it’s own. 
***1/2*

*Stone Cold Steve Austin & The Rock vs. Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit – RAW 02/19/01*

Hmmm, I’m not too sure what to think of this one. It wasn’t ‘bad’ per se but I just found it hard to get into in-ring wise. The mannerisms between HHH and Austin felt way more compelling than anything going on in the ring. Benoit & Angle were actually believable as a team here (no surprise they ended up tagging a year later) but Rock & Austin didn’t have a lot of chemistry as a team. At parts, it simply seemed like they were trying to ‘out-pop’ eachother. Should also mention, that I hate how Angle takes a Stunner, fucking Stephanie McMahon took it better earlier in the show. In the end, Benoit & HHH look like stooges and Rock scores the win. By no means a classic, but this was suffice for 10 minutes.

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Kurt Angle – Smackdown! 03/01/01*

Good effort but this has nothing on some of their other bouts. Austin controlled the early going and that was fine, but out of nowhere, gets caught in an Ankle Lock, this was around the time that Kurt started actively using the Ankle Lock as his main finisher, so showcasing the idea of ‘you can get caught in it at any time’ really put over the move. Angle slowed the match down a whole lot during his control segment compared to the balls-to-the-wall fast paced opening. Of course, Steve retains control and the crowd go wild, all the usual good stuff. After a little interference from Regal the match was thrown out, but we got a real nice ‘Epic-style’ staredown between Rock & Austin that Vince is so fond of doing. Came across really well. Really, the aim of this was to advance the Rock/Austin tension going into ‘Mania, not to go out an put on a clinic. I’m not saying it was a bad match, it was above average actually, the in-ring stuff just clearly wasn’t the main focus here. 

*Stone Cold Steve Austin & The Rock vs. Triple H & Kurt Angle – RAW 03/05/01*

Real nice tag-match here. Austin’s FIP was pretty awesome considering he wasn’t given a huge amount of time, but he did what he does best and make it as good as fucking possible. HHH and Kurt had some decent chemistry as a team, even the commentators noted so. Don’t think there was enough of it to merit going full-time as a team, but you know what I mean. Rock just did his usual shtick, hit a couple of slaps, bust out signature moves etc. I’m not complaining though because like always he got the crowd going mental! I thought the ending was a nice touch to how Rock/Austin were building up their Mania match in promos. Angle locked in the ankle lock and Austin sprinted in there like Speedy Gonzalez to break the hold, not to prevent losing, but moreso to prevent Rock from getting injured since Austin kept driving home to the point ‘Stay Healthy’ to him. Rock also got some nice heat on Austin by mooching off Austin’s efforts to get the win to wrap this one up. Can’t really ask for more out of this, above average tag-team material and awesome storyline progression. *Thumbs Up* 

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Kurt Angle – Smackdown! 03/15/01*

So yeah, this was just an all-out Attitude Era style brawl which was fresh between these two. Again, nothing amazing but it was extremely fun to watch. Might’ve only been 10 minutes but they certainly flew by. I don’t really have a whole lot to say on this one other than Austin is easily my favorite brawler to watch. His punches may suck for the most part but he has that edge and intensity about him that just overides everything. More great build-up for Rock/Austin, Rock was being a bit of a dick here but still got cheers. Should mention that Rock took an almightly chair-shot at the announce table too. Angle seemed to play too big a part in this storyline for a guy who wasn’t involved in the match., not that I’m complaining. The guy was gold.

*Stone Cold Steve Austin & The Rock vs. The Undertaker & Kane – RAW 03/26/01*

Yeah, this was kinda crappy compared to some of the previous stuff. Essentially, the entire match is just B.O.D dominating Rock & Austin. There actually isn’t much else to it. Match was short as hell anyway. Triple H run-in ended things and gave Austin a cheap win. Austin didn’t seem too interested anyway (neither was I to be frank), instead of begging for a tag, he would stand in the corner like ‘Tag me, Whatever...’, but I suppose by this stage, He’d stopped caring if Rock was healthy or not, he just wanted that damn title around his waist as soon as fucking possible! Fin. 

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock – RAW 04/02/01*

Big night, right off the heels of Austin’s heel turn. The Rock’s looking to get the title back already and granted he does get his rematch and fair enough, it looked like he might have a chance at winning the title back within a day even if it would’ve been nonsensical booking. This match was EXACTLY was it needed to be in order to establish Austin as a legit heel, phase out The Rock and begin the ‘Power Trip’. All of those things were accomplished in the most perfect way. For a 10 minute cage match, (although there was lots of brawling on the outside), it was pretty damn good. Seriously good actually! I’ll probably like this more than most but I can REALLY into it which amazed me considering it wasn’t lengthy by any means. * McDonalds Theme* I’m lovin’ itttt.

*Steve Austin, Triple H & Stephanie McMahon vs. The Hardy Boyz & Lita – RAW 04/09/01*
This was actually a tonne of fun, which I wasn’t expecting at all for some reason, I feel bad for doubting myself now actually. Things start well with Hardy’s fighting off Power Trip and showin’ off some of that fancy flippy stuff and those young kids do. Austin & HHH show some hope spots, which I wasn’t expecting either since they’re the dominant mofo’s and Matt & Jeff are like baby monkeys. Things started gettin’ real good once Austin hit a spinebuster, that lead to a whole lotta’ heelin’ it up. Power Trip really showed insane chemistry for a team that was only a week old at this stage. Things just end out of seemingly nowhere as Lita hits a Moonsault on Steph while everything else went haywire on the floor. After the match, the infamous Lita beat-down occurred. Say what you want, but I thought it did an amazing job at getting Austin over as a heel. The sadistic fucker looks like he’s legitimately enjoying beating up a woman.

***1/4

*Steve Austin, Triple H, Edge & Christian vs. The Hardy Boyz, Undertaker & Kane – RAW 04/23/01*
Bleh, I can’t really say that this was anything special in my eyes. Austin doesn’t feature much so I’m automatically bummed out. The main thing about the match was heels working over Kane’s arm but the faces would always put a halt to it. I expected better given who was involved but with such small time given trying to fit in and make everybody look good was always going to be a challenge. Alas, this is still fun to watch and did a bad-ass job at making the Brothers of Destruction look like worthy contenders against HHH & Austin. 

***1/2*

*Steve Austin & Triple H vs. Kaientai – Smackdown 04/27/01*
Nothing happened. Fellas were attacked. Belts were nicked. Need I say more? INDEEEEED not.

*******


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Rickeey said:


> The sadistic fucker looks like he’s legitimately enjoying beating up a woman.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

You're too much for me.

AM NVR BUYIN OFF U AGAIN

I H8 U CAL


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Tanner1495 said:


> Quick question, I found a video of Flair/Steamboat Philly House Show match, but I need to know how long the match goes, so can anyone tell me how long it goes? Thank you on advance!


Assuming your talking about 18/3/89, around 33 minutes. 35 for the whole video if you include intros and post-match.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Some matches i've watched recently -
> 
> Rock/Angle/Taker - Vengence 2002 *****


I watched this match recently as well and I don't see the love it gets. Yes it is a fun match, but only because of the finishing sequence. ******


----------



## Tanner1495 (May 21, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> Assuming your talking about 18/3/89, around 33 minutes. 35 for the whole video if you include intros and post-match.


Oh ok thank you. One more quick question, can someone give me a link to all of HHH's 2000 matches, I would be interested in reviewing in his matches from 2000.


----------



## ECWRAWSMACKDOWN (Jun 29, 2011)

*Wrestling DVDS you have*

just wondering , what wrestling DVDs has everyone got

I got
Summerslam 2005
Vengeance 2006 
WM 22
Summerslam 2007
ECW one night stand 2005
Shawn Michaels - Heart Break Kid
and the DX dvd


----------



## Dazzerlyne (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

Brian Pillman DVD
REy Mysterio littlest big man
Edge DVD
The Rock DVD
Bret Hart DVD
Greatest Stars 90s DVD
Viva La Raza Eddie DVD
Randy Savage DVD
Mick Foley DVD
Ladder Match DVD
Both Undertaker DVDs
Both Flair DVDS

I have more sick of typing & that is just WWE DVDs


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

WWE-wise I've got:

Breaking the Code: Behind the Walls of Chris Jericho
WrestleMania X-Seven
WrestleMania X-8
WrestleMania XIX
WrestleMania XX
Royal Rumble 2011


I used to have a lot more, but had to sell them.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

John Cena: My Life(2007)
The John Cena Experience (2010)

+ the ones I have downloaded 

Survivor Series 2008
Wrestlemania 21
Wrestlemania 22
Wrestlemania 23
Wrestlemania 24
Wrestlemania 25
Wrestlemania 26
Wrestlemania 27
Money In The Bank 2011
Summerslam 2011


----------



## YaoGuai (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

No DVD's but I still have a lot of old school VHS tapes:

King of the Ring 2000
No Mercy 1999
No Mercy 2000
WWF Tables, Ladders & Chairs
Rebellion 1999


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

Viva la raza 
Hard knocks 
breaking the code
Greatest hits and misses mick foley


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

Stone Cold Steve Austin: What?! (2002)
nWo: Back In Black
The Life and Times of Mr. Perfect
Brian Pillman: Loose Cannon
Macho Madness: The Ultimate Randy Savage Collection
ECW: One Night Stand '05
The Self Destruction of the Ultimate Warrior
Hollywood Hulk Hogan: Hulk Still Rules
The Rise and Fall of ECW
Bret "Hit Man" Hart: The Best There Is, The Best There Was, And The best There Ever Will Be

I think thats it. The last one I bought was either Hart's or Savage's.

I also have about 90% of the PPV's from SummerSlam '98 - Royal Rumble 2003 recorded on VHS, among others.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*



YaoGuai said:


> No DVD's but I still have a lot of old school VHS tapes:
> 
> King of the Ring 2000
> No Mercy 1999
> ...


Man I have so many old VHS's, including those. Plus so many that I recorded off of Channel 4. Such a pity that I can't find a working video player.


----------



## Aots16 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

i want to start collecting all of the wrestlemania dvds


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

Not many. Sold most of them. Ones I have left are...

Mick Foley's Greatest Hits And Misses
ECW One Night Stand 2006/Barely Legal
Best of Raw 2009
Raw 10th Anniversary


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

Randy Orton: Evolution of a Predator
Triple H: The King of Kings
Batista: I walk alone
History of the World Heavyweight Championship
Wrestle Mania 21
Wrestle Mania 22
Wrestle Mania 25
Survivor Series 2004
Royal Rumble 05
Royal Rumble 06
No Way Out 06
Summer Slam 04
Summer Slam 05
Unforgiven 2004
Unforgiven 2005
No Mercy 2007

VHS:
Summer Slam 2007
Unforgiven 2006
Wreslte Mania 26
Wrestle Mania 27 

I Got More Just don't feel like Typing LOL


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

Royal Rumble 2011
WM 20
WM 21
WM 24
WM 25
Survivor Series 2006
Unforgiven 2006
CM Punk DVD
IC Title Rock vs Austin DVD
History of the WWE Title
Summerslam 2006
DX One Last Stand
Rise and Fall of ECW
The Monday Night Wars
From the Vault: Shawn Michaels
New Year's Revolution 2006
Bad Blood 2003
Elimination Chamber 2010
Cheating Death, Stealing Life: The Eddie Guerrero Story
Hard Knocks: The Chris Benoit Story
Survivor Series 2010
TLC 2010

I feel like I have more, but I can't remember


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

Only 3. Hell in a Cell DVD , Satan's Prison , and WCW Monday Nitro best of.

Although I have a few DL'd (Wrestlemania 17 , King of The Ring 98, and Royal Rumble 99)


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Alim said:


> I watched this match recently as well and I don't see the love it gets. Yes it is a fun match, but only because of the finishing sequence. ******


I'm totally with you on that. I have it at **** - ****1/4.

*Summerslam 2000 (2 out of 3 falls)*
Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit
_I decided to give this match another watch after seeing it appear in someone's 5 star list. The last time I saw this match was about 10 years ago and I don't remember it being anything memorable, so curiously enough I gave it a rewatch. The match starts off very fast and it doesn't drop in pace. It starts off as a brawl but it quickly transitions into a technical bout. Being very fast paced also damages this match. This lasted 13 minutes and it's a 2/3 falls match. That meant the two wrestlers had to speed though the match and had no time to create a build-up to each fall. If this was given 20-30 minutes, it would most definitely be in the ****+ area. _
****1/4 - ***1/2*

*Raw 2/7/2005*
Shawn Michaels vs Ric Flair
_Two legends going at and this time they are in Japan. The atmosphere is off the chart here. The crowd seems to be having a great time and show both guys respect. However, I found this very hard to get into and the in-ring stuff isn't brilliant. Both guys do their signature spots and HBK gets the win in under 10 minutes. Most probably the worst match from their series, but it wasn't awful by any means._
***3/4*


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

No Mercy 2000
Wrestlemania 17
Wrestlemania 19
Wrestlemania 20
Hell In A Cell

Hoping to expand my collection pretty quickly, only just started getting them recently.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I really want Angle vs. Mysterio to be commercially released from that Japan tour.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

Holy shit dude, I got a lot and these are only my WWE DVDs.

20 Years Too Soon: Billy Graham
Allied Powers:Wrestling's Greatest Tag Teams
American Dream: The Dusty Rhodes Story
Best of Smackdown: 10th Anniversary Collection
Best of Saturday Night's Main Event
Breaking The Code: Chris Jericho
Bret Hart: Best There Is, Best There Was and Best There Ever Will Be
Brian Pillman: Loose Cannon
Bloodbath: Greatest Cage Matches
Bloodsport: ECW's Most Violent Matches
Born To Controversy: Roddy Piper
ECW One Night Stand 05
ECW One Night Stand 06/Barely Legal
Greatest Stars of The 90s
Hard Knock: Chris Benoit Story
Hell In A Cell
History Of the World Heavyweight Championship
History Of the Intercontinental Championship
Hulk Still Rules
Jake The Snake Roberts: Pick Your Poison
Legacy of Stone Cold Steve Austin
Legends of Wrestling Collection
Life and Times of Mr. Perfect
Macho Madness: Randy Savage
Mick Foley's Greatest Hits and Misses
Most Powerful Families in Wrestling
Nature Boy: Definitive Ric Flair
RAW:The Beginning - Best of Seasons 1 and 2
Ricky Steamboat: Life Story of a Dragon
Rise and Fall of ECW
Road Warriors: The Life and Death of Wrestling's Most Dominant Tag Team
Rob Van Dam: One of A Kind
Shawn Michaels Story: Heartbreak and Triumph
Spectacular Legacy of the AWA
Starrcade: The Essential Collection
Triple H: King Of Kings
Triumph and Tragedy of WCCW
Ultimate Ric Flair Collection
World's Greatest Wrestling Managers

Yes, I keep my collection in alphabetical order. This is just my WWE stuff, I got some TNA, ROH, AAA, CMLL, NJPW and WSX also. I prefer bios and anthologies to PPVs. Been a while since I got a new one though, been eying up Greatest Superstars of the 21st, OMG and Best of Nitro.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

Royal Rumble (2001)
WrestleMania X-Seven
Backlash (2001)
Judgment Day (2001)
King of the Ring (2001)
WWF Invasion
SummerSlam (2001)
Unforgiven (2001)
No Mercy (2001)
Survivor Series (2001)
Vengeance (2001)
Royal Rumble (2002)
No Way Out (2002)
WrestleMania X8
Backlash (2002)
Judgment Day (2002)
King of the Ring (2002)
Vengeance (2002)
SummerSlam (2002)
Unforgiven (2002)
No Mercy (2002)
Survivor Series (2002)
Armageddon (2002)
Royal Rumble (2003)
No Way Out (2003)
WrestleMania XIX
Backlash (2003)
Judgment Day (2003)
Bad Blood (2003)
Vengeance (2003)
SummerSlam (2003)
Unforgiven (2003)
No Mercy (2003)
Survivor Series (2003)
Armageddon (2003)
Royal Rumble (2004)
No Way Out (2004)
WrestleMania XX
Backlash (2004)
Judgment Day (2004)
Bad Blood (2004)
The Great American Bash (2004)
Vengeance (2004)
SummerSlam (2004)
Unforgiven (2004)
No Mercy (2004)
Taboo Tuesday (2004)
Survivor Series (2004)
Armageddon (2004)
New Year's Revolution (2005)
Royal Rumble (2005)
No Way Out (2005)
WrestleMania 21
Backlash (2005)
Judgment Day (2005)
ECW One Night Stand (2005)
Vengeance (2005)
The Great American Bash (2005)
SummerSlam (2005)
Unforgiven (2005)
No Mercy (2005)
Taboo Tuesday (2005)
Survivor Series (2005)
Armageddon (2005)
New Year's Revolution (2006)
Royal Rumble (2006)
No Way Out (2006)
WrestleMania 22
Backlash (2006)
Judgment Day (2006)
ECW One Night Stand (2006)
Vengeance (2006)
The Great American Bash (2006)
SummerSlam (2006)
Unforgiven (2006)
No Mercy (2006)
Cyber Sunday (2006)
Survivor Series (2006)
December To Dismember (2006)
Armageddon (2006)
New Year's Revolution (2007)
Royal Rumble (2007)
No Way Out (2007)
WrestleMania 23
Backlash (2007)
Judgment Day (2007)
One Night Stand (2007)
Vengeance (2007)
The Great American Bash (2007)
SummerSlam (2007)
Unforgiven (2007)
No Mercy (2007)
Cyber Sunday (2007)
Survivor Series (2007)
Armageddon (2007)
Royal Rumble (2008)
No Way Out (2008)
WrestleMania XXIV 
Backlash (2008)
Judgment Day (2008)
One Night Stand (2008)
Night of Champions (2008)
The Great American Bash (2008)
SummerSlam (2008)
Unforgiven (2008)
No Mercy (2008)
Cyber Sunday (2008)
Survivor Series (2008)
Armageddon (2008)
Royal Rumble (2009)
No Way Out (2009)
WrestleMania XXV 
Backlash (2009)
Judgment Day (2009)
Extreme Rules (2009)
The Bash (2009)
Night of Champions (2009)
SummerSlam (2009)
Breaking Point (2009)
Hell In A Cell (2009)
Bragging Rights (2009)
Survivor Series (2009)
TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs (2009)
Royal Rumble (2010) 
Elimination Chamber (2010)
WrestleMania XXVI 
Extreme Rules (2010)
Over the Limit (2010)
Fatal Four Way (2010)
Money In The Bank (2010)
Batista: I Walk Alone (3-Disc)
Bret Hart – The Best There Is, Was & Ever Will Be (3-Disc DVD)
Brian Pillman: Loose Cannon (2-Disc)
Brock Lesnar: Here Comes The Pain
Breaking The Code: Behind the Walls of Chris Jericho (3-Disc)
Hard Knocks: The Chris Benoit Story (2-Disc DVD)
D-Generation X
The New & Improved DX (3-Disc)
Cheating Death, Stealing Life: The Eddie Guerrero Story (2-Disc)
Jake "The Snake" Roberts: Pick Your Poison (2-Disc DVD)
Jeff Hardy: My Life, My Rules (3-Disc)
John Cena: My Life (3-Disc)
John Cena: Word Life
John Morrison: Rock Star
3 Faces of Foley
Mick Foley: Hard Knocks & Cheap Pops
The Life and Times of Mr. Perfect (2-Disc)
Rey Mysterio: 619
Ric Flair: The Definitive Collection (3-Disc)
Ric Flair and The 4 Horsemen (2-Disc)
Road Warriors: The Life & Death of The Most Dominant Tag Team in Wrestling History (2-Disc)
Roddy Piper: Born to Controversy (3-Disc)
The Shawn Michaels Story: Heartbreak & Triumph (3-Disc)
Austin 3:16 Uncensored
The Stone Cold Truth
The Self-Destruction of the Ultimate Warrior (DVD)
McMahon (2-Disc)
Eddie Guerrero Viva la Raza: The Legacy of Eddie Guerrero (3-Disc)
Greatest Stars of The 90's (3-Disc)
Hardcore
The Monday Night War (DVD)
The Most Powerful Families In Wrestling (2-Disc)
The Rise & Fall of ECW (2-Disc)
The Rise & Fall of WCW (3-Disc)
Viva La Raza: The Legacy of Eddie Guerrero (3-Disc)
Edge: A Decade of Decadence (3-Disc)
Hart & Soul: The Hart Family Anthology (3-Disc)
Hulk Hogan: The Ultimate Anthology (4-Disc)
The John Cena Experience (3-Disc)
The Twisted, Disturbed Life of Kane (3-Disc)
Mick Foley: Greatest Hits & Misses (Hardcore 3-Disc Edition)
Rey Mysterio: The Biggest Little Man (3-Disc)
Ric Flair: The Ultimate Collection (3-Disc)
Rob Van Dam: One of A Kind (2-Disc DVD )
Shawn Michaels: Boyhood Dream
Shawn Michaels: From The Vault (2-Disc DVD)
Shawn Michaels: My Journey: His 25 Greatest Match (3-Disc)
The Legacy of Stone Cold Steve Austin (3-Disc)
The Rock: The Most Electrifying Man In Sports entertainment (3-Disc)
Tombstone: The History of The Undertaker (3-Disc DVD)
Triple H: King of Kings – There Is Only One (2-Disc)
Allied Powers: The World's Greatest Tag Teams
BloodBath: Wrestling's Most Incredible Steel Cage Matches (2-Disc)
Bloodsport: ECW's Most Violent Matches (2-Disc)
ECW Extreme Rules (2-Disc)
Hell in a Cell (3-Disc)
The History of the Intercontinental Championship
The History of the World Heavyweight Championship
The History of the WWE Championship
Ladder match (3-Disc)
Confidential Vol. 1
Best of Raw Vol. 1
Best of Raw 2009 (3-Disc)
Best of Raw 2010 (3-Disc DVD)
The Best of SmackDown! Tenth Anniversary (3-Disc)
Raw 10th Anniversary
WWE Raw 15th Anniversary (3-Disc)
WWE Tribute to the Troops (2-Disc)
Best Of Smackdown 2010 (Blu-Ray)
Best Of Raw 2010 (Blu-Ray)
Summerslam 2010 (Blu-Ray)
Best PPV Matches of 2009-2010 (Blu-Ray)
Smackdown vs Raw (Blu-Ray)
WrestleMania 24 (Blu-Ray)
WrestleMania 25 (Blu-Ray)
WrestleMania 26 (Blu-Ray)
Royal Rumble 2010 (Blu-Ray)

Plus a couple of new ones, every TNA DVD and a ton of ROH DVDs.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Night of Champions Ratings*
Kofi/Bourne vs Miz/Truth ***3/4*
_Fun match until the ending got predictable._
Rhodes vs DiBiase **1/2*
_I couldn't get into this at all._
Riley vs Ziggler vs Morrison vs Swagger ****1/4*
_Very entertaining match. Match of the night._
Orton vs Henry *****
_Taking the post-match promo into hand, a good match that told a story._
Kelly vs Beth ***1/4*
_Kelly mad an effort, but still sucked. Beth should of won._
Cena vs Del Rio ***1/4*
_This bored me and the ending was poor._
HHH vs Punk ***3/4*
_Could of been a good match if it wasn't for the clusterfuck of an ending._

Overall, pretty meh PPV. 4.5/10.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

NoC was pretty mediocre. The tag match, the four way and Orton/Henry were all solid. Rhodes/DiBiase was bad, didn't pay full attention to the divas match or Cena/Del Rio, enjoyed HHH/Punk. MOTN was HHH/Punk. Didn't think it was great and some people will hate the overbooking but I thought it was a fun Attitude Era-esque main event.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Decent matches, but nothing great. Cena/ADR was my match of the night.

WWE Night of Champions 2011 Review


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

So when it comes down to it, Night of Champions was definitely a two-match show.

Air Boom vs. Awesome Truth was pretty weird. Felt like everyone was having an off day. Near falls weren't bad but then ending was kinda ridiculous. Could've and really should've been better considering the talent involved. ***1/4*

Cody and Ted was flat out boring if you ask me. They tried, but it felt soooo long. Weak finish too. ****

US Title 4-way wasn't bad. Really enjoyed the last few minutes, A-Ry's nearfall was pretty awesome. Liked the finish too, fairly unexpected. Oh and the segment with Vickie after the match was hilarious. ***1/2*

Kelly/Beth was pretty good actually. Awesome superplex spot. Seabs will probably praise this one too. But, why the hell did Kelly win...? ***1/4*

Orton/Henry was decent, but nothing spectacular. Henry's control segment was pretty boring but it picked up with Randy's comeback. I was speechless at the finish. Shocked the shit out of me. ***3/4*

Cena/Del Rio was actually really good. Del Rio controlled most of the match and he looked like a million bucks. Whether you love him or hate him, this match really made me believe he deserves to be a main eventer. Had he escaped from the STF and Cena won with more than just 3 moves, would've been a downright excellent match. ****1/2*

Punk/HHH was great as well. Loved the intensity from the start, and the WWE really seems to be on a roll with their hardcore matches as of late. As far as the booking goes, it did get really crazy and sort of hurt the flow of the match, but it's still definitely worth a watch. ****1/2*

Hell in a Cell is two weeks away. That's ridiculous. BUT, my predictions (only semi realistic):

*Hell in a Cell - WWE Championship*
John Cena vs. Alberto Del Rio

*Hell in a Cell - World Heavyweight Championship
*Mark Henry vs. Randy Orton

CM Punk & Triple H vs. The Miz & R-Truth

*#1 Contender's Match*
Christian vs. Sheamus

*US Championship - Vickie's Services on the Line
*Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger

*Divas Championship
*Kelly Kelly vs. Natalya

*Mask vs. Mask
*Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FkNgvsTrus


----------



## J-Rod (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

Wrestlemania 23
The History of the Intercontinental Championship
The 50 Greatest Superstars of All Time
Grand Masters of Wrestling (a wrestling DVD that I bought at Wal-Mart for a dollar about five years ago).
I also have several video tapes that either I have gotten from resale shops or my cousin has passed down to me:
The best of Wrestlemania I-XIV
Wrestlemania's Greatest Matches
Wrestlemania: The Greatest Matches
WCW Superstars Series: Diamond Dallas Page
WCW The Best of the Great American Bash
WCW Road Wild 1999
A clip from the first episode of WCW Thunder that my cousin recorded. It is when J.J. Dillon makes the decision as to who would keep the world championship after Starrcade 1997.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Kofi/Bourne vs Miz/Truth **1/2
Good opener, liked the ending as well.

Rhodes vs DiBiase **3/4
Underrated imho. Good match, despite the crowd sucking. Good work, moves, pacing from both men, and Dibiase ripping off the mask was cool as well, though the finish was weak. Still this will get underrated because the crowd was dead, so whatever. 

Riley vs Ziggler vs Morrison vs Swagger ***1/2
Match of the night easily. Great work, and great ending with Ziggler stealing the win from Swagger, while Vickie still seems firmly aligned with Ziggler. Great fatal four way.

Orton vs Henry **1/4
A decent match, but the pay off is what makes it. Henry winning the title=A' FUCKING WIN! Crowd gave Henry a massive pop as well after the three count. Happy to see Henry as World Champion, and if there was ever a time to give it to him, it was far and away now.

Kelly vs Beth **
Decent match, good divas match. Crowd was hot for Beth, Beth losing was a bummer, but because Henry just won the World Title, I was cool with it.

Cena vs Del Rio **1/4
I couldn't even pay attention to most of the match. I'm surprised they had Del Rio tap out being how strongly they try to book him, but hey, I'm cool with it. Not a fan of either guy, but as the old saying goes, I'd rather go with the devil I know than the devil I don't know. Well it doesn't apply entirely here, but still I'll take Cena over Del Rio any day.

HHH vs Punk **1/4
This match I divide up into three parts:
First part (from the start to them finally getting back to the ring)- *3/4... This reminded me too much of Taker/Kane's Buried Alive match last year, only with a couple cool spots. Was shit though.

Second part- ***... Very good part of the match. Nice work by HHH on the legs, decent selling by Punk, and the elbow drop from the top was cool.

Third part (Awesome truth interfering-end)- 1/2*... this was really a clusterfuck. It was so much nonsense it's not even funny. First Awesome Truth are out there, they kick both their asses and put Punk on top of HHH, which is fine, HHH kicked out was fine, but then they attack the ref rather than trying to put HHH and Punk down so they can again try and make sure Punk wins. John L. (can't fucking spell his last name) comes out, HHH has the match won, he nearly costs HHH the match, and obviously tries to because once Punk hit the GTS and covered HHH, he immediately called for the ref to make the count. 

Then where it gets really fucked up, Truth pulls Punk off, which makes no sense from earlier. John L. calls in Nash... I'm not even going to say what's wrong with that when Nash was fired by the COO, so I doubt John L. could rehire him unless they play Stephanie over this, but much like the Cena stuff last year, there should have been security... even if Nash knocked the shit out of them, that would have made sense. It's clear John L. called Nash out to cost HHH the match. Punk for whatever reason helps HHH out despite the fact he's out to beat him at whatever cost to get him removed from his COO duties. Nash should have just brushed Punk aside, but instead he Jacknife's him, goes out to the floor, gets knocked out by HHH, and HHH ends up winning. 

Somewhere in that Punk kicked out of HHH's second pedigree, which is the only reason I'm giving the clusterfuck *1/2 as it made Punk look strong as he's been looking the past couple of months. 

But yeah, that ending really brought the match down to a new low for me. It doesn't really make me want to watch Raw anymore than I did before tonight. It makes you wonder how they're going to make sense out of all of this. The only way it could make sense is if EVERYONE, from Awesome Truth, to Nash, to John L., to HHH, to the ref that reluctantly made the count, was in on this and it leads to one giant group Punk has to overcome. We'll find out if it does play out correctly in the next few months, but otherwise it was nothing more than a clusterfuck ending, to an otherwise decent match. This is one of those cases where it doesn't make sense now, but looking back depending on how the storyline goes, it might. When that comes I may bump up the rating on this match quite a bit, but for now this was just an incredibly disappointing match.

So yeah, that's NoC. I'm happy with most of the results, Henry winning, Cena winning (one of the few times), Ziggler winning, Awesome Truth's C-O-N-spiracy storyline continuing in full force, and I don't mind how HHH ended up winning. But fuck that ending... wow.

But yeah, that's my two cents. MOTN was easily the Fatal Four Way, and hey, that had three great in-ring workers (Morrison, Swagger, Ziggler), and a good worker (though botches a bit from time to time) in Riley. Henry winning the title in combination with that ALMOST makes me not regret paying for this PPV.


----------



## ando_10 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

best one bar none is chris jerichos.

rise and fall of WCW is alright aswell

i have armegeddon 2003 rumble 02,03,04,05

wrestlemania 2000

batista dvd 

both cena dvds (recent)

hbk both DVDs

servivour series 01 and 05

both DXs

and a few more but i cant remember haha


----------



## ando_10 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*



TelkEvolon said:


> Royal Rumble (2001)
> WrestleMania X-Seven
> Backlash (2001)
> Judgment Day (2001)
> ...


LOL loves a DVD


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*



TelkEvolon said:


> Royal Rumble (2001)
> WrestleMania X-Seven
> Backlash (2001)
> Judgment Day (2001)
> ...


......Holy shit that is a lot lol. Here is my list but some are VHS  :

Summerslam 1999 (VHS)
Summerslam 2000
Summerslam 2001
Summerslam 2003
Summerslam 2004
Summerslam 2007
Summerslam 2008
Unforgiven 1998 (VHS)
Unforgiven 2000 (VHS)
Unforgiven 2001 (VHS)
Unforgiven 2002
Unforgiven 2003
Unforgiven 2004
Unforgiven 2005
Unforgiven 2006
Unforgiven 2007
Unforgiven 2008
No Way Out 2000 (VHS)
No Way Out 2003
Fully Loaded 1998 (VHS)
Fatal 4 Way 2010
Royal Rumble 1999
Royal Rumble 2003
Royal Rumble 2006
Royal Rumble 2009
Royal Rumble 2010
Royal Rumble 2011
New Years Revolution 2006
New Years Revolution 2007
Taboo Tuesday 2004
Taboo Tuesday 2005
Cyber Sunday 2006
Cyber Sunday 2008
TLC 2009
Survivor Series 2000
Survivor Series 2001
Survivor Series 2002
Survivor Series 2003 (VHS)
Survivor Series 2005
Survivor Series 2006
Survivor Series 2010
No Mercy 1999 (VHS)
No Mercy 2001
No Mercy 2002
No Mercy 2005
No Mercy 2007
Judgment Day 2002
Judgment Day 2003
Judgment Day 2004
Bad Blood 2004
Vengeance 2001
Vengeance 2003
Vengeance 2004
Vengeance 2007
Night of Champions 2009
Night of Champions 2010
Insurrextion 2003
Rebellion 2002
Invasion 2001
Backlash 2002
Backlash 2003
Backlash 2005
Backlash 2006
Backlash 2007
Backlash 2008
Backlash 2009
One Night Stand 2007
Extreme Rules 2009
Extreme Rules 2010
Wrestlemania 16
Wrestlemania 17 (VHS)
Wrestlemania 18 (VHS)
Wrestlemania 19
Wrestlemania 20
Wrestlemania 21
Wrestlemania 22
Wrestlemania 23
Wrestlemania 24
Money in the Bank 2010
Armageddon 1999
Armageddon 2004
Armageddon 2008
The Great American Bash 2004
The Great American Bash 2006
The Great American Bash 2007
The Great American Bash 2008
The Bash 2009
Jeff Hardy DVD


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*WWF 1/14/1994 (Ladder Match)*
Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon
_Before their classic match at WrestleMania X, HBK & Da Bad Guy had a series of ladder matches at house shows to get used to the ladders and test some spots in front of a live audience. This low-fi recording is from a house show in San Jose. It's dark, the camera is a tad shaky and the two 'commentators' are extremely annoying, but hey, you can't get everything. Unlike what I previous thought, these matches aren't exact copies of the WMX match, but much more of a testing ground. They took note about what the crowd reacted to and what was safe with the ladders and used all this research to create their 'Mania ladder match. Nothing in this match is 'OMGAMAZING' as all the spots are very tame now, but HBK's wacky selling and the crowd's reaction make it all worth while. We see plenty of spots that we never seen such as HBK getting whipped up a cornered ladder only to do a Ric Flair-eqsue face plant onto the mat. We also see the infamous bodyslam off the ladder and HBK getting his trunks pulled down. This defo something fans of the classic match should check out._
****1/2*


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Scott Hall in a shoot interview claimed that him and Shawn have had a few houseshow matches that were better than there match at WM10 and believes that match is overhyped. I wonder if he was talking about one of these matches. Good solid stuff here.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Scott Hall in a shoot interview claimed that him and Shawn have had a few houseshow matches that were better than there match at WM10 and believes that match is overhyped. I wonder if he was talking about one of these matches. Good solid stuff here.


I do think that the WM10 match is overhyped. But I don't believe that I have a say in the matter because I grew up with TLC matches from the early 2000's. When I first saw the WM10 match years ago, I was expecting much more high spots. I re-watched it a few months back and stil didn't see all the hype.

Summerslam 1995 Ladder Match > 1/14/1994 Ladder Match > WrestleMania X Ladder Match

Oh, I'm trying to track down IRS vs Razor in a ladder. Anyone got?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Mark Henry being champion is a glorious day indeed. Book him against lower card guys on TV and save Orton/Sheamus/Christian for PPV and really establish him as a monster that everyone fears and tries to destroy. Slowly build Bryan up as a legit threat tapping people out at will, becoming more aggressive and getting promo time where he cuts the passionate promos he's really developed throughout his career. At Wrestlemania have Daniel Bryan tap out Mark Henry and raise the WHC title belt with blood dripping from his forehead....voila instead new star born.

Reading around other forums it seems the US Title, Henry/Orton and maybe Cena/ADR and the Tag Match are worth watching. By all accounts the IC match was ruined by a dead crowd and the Women's match had Kelly Kelly in it. The main event clusterfuck sounds ridiculous but at least Punk apparently was made to look strong with 2 pedigrees & a Jacknife keeping him down. Saw someone mention WWE might have hired Michael Bay to book the ending, that got a laugh out of me.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Kofi/Bourne vs. Miz/Truth - **1/4
Triple H vs. CM Punk - ***1/4

Punk/HHH should have been given much more time. They really need to only have PPV's in cities where the crowd are going to participate a little more and sometimes it can make or break a PPV, especially one where the card isn't littered with potentially good matches. If all HHH/Punk was going to be used for was 'storyline progression' they needed to have a better card than this.

Cena/Punk III at HIAC please.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The main event clusterfuck was awesome. AWESOME~!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

I fucking loved CM Punk vs HHH last night. One of the most gritty and convicingly intense matches of recent years.

Dont know what to make of the ending though. If this all actually leads somewhere then I dont mind it. But if WWE are going to be lazy and not explain it, then that going to ruin the match on repeated viewings.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Punk/Trips was just a straight up fight last night. Right from the get go, Hunter didn't even get to finish spitting his water before things quickly turned into a damn brawl. I loved the intensity and it really felt like they were trying to just beat the shit out of each other. Both of them got some great offense in, Punk kicked out of a fucking Pedigree, Trips actually took the GTS right to the jaw and yeah, I loved it up until we got all the inevitable shenanigans. At that point it just got completely over the top but it was expected I suppose. I don't remember the last time I have seen so many run-ins though. :lmao As far as clusterfucks go, it was awesome.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll explain it so that you can enjoy the match and not go WTF. WWE might have something different in mind (or nothing at all, bleh), but everything's there to make sense of it.

The match began with a complete throw of bombs. After what he did to Taker at Mania, Trips comes in with the feeling that Punk is gonna see little more than the bottom of his boots. Punk knows how much Trips has underestimated him and does everything possible to frustrate the Game. He goes blow for blow with 'H and even gets the better of him from time to time. It was a brawl. And whatever wrestling we got in the match was actually self-contained, guided to the point and nowhere close to being catch-as-catch-can. You knew 'H got serious when he took to attacking Punk's leg. Punk was completely content trading bombs with him, but the match was slowly slipping from 'H's grasp. Punk sold the leg LIKE A FUCKING CHAMP throughout the match, even when it wasn't factored in (OH THE MATCH HAD TECHNICAL ASPECTS? YOU DON'T SAY..)

I'm not going to pick out each move and explain its purpose and significance to the story taking place. BUT. That elbow off the top rope was stiff as hell. This was the transition spot from where the weather would change for the men, but the move in itself didn't feel like it was there to highlight Punk's horizontal leap or draw a "holy shit" chant. Genuinely, Punk caved into his craziness because he wanted to hurt the game. The grin on his face, seeing Triple H almost served up to him on a platter was satisfying (as a Punk fan; if you're a Triple H fan, you'd probably curse him to hell). Now, here's where 7459265956726 stories intertwine. Okay, not quite so much but one for each character involved. I'm not naive enough to say WWE had all this in mind when booking this, but that's rarely the case with anything. With wrestling more than anything else, things just seem to fall into place, especially when explained/reviewed by a prisoner of the moment.

The Miz and R-Truth show up to make a huge impact. Ending Triple H's reign as COO is the biggest possible impact they could make. So they beat up both parties and try to execute it so. This reeks of desperation and when it doesn't pan out, they get cross with the referee. Scott Armstrong standing up for himself was a feel-good moment. The importance of referees could be asserted again because Triple H just over a month ago refereed the "biggest match in company history" and make a crucial error. THESE REFS DESERVE SOME DAMN RESPECT! Trips and Punk eventually come to and clear the battlefield so that they can continue to TERRORIZE EACH OTHERS' SOULS.

Oh looky, it's John Laurinitis, "Mr. Future Endeavours" lmao). He doesn't look too happy that Punk and the Miz got there before he did. We could get some best of luck in your future endeavours soon. Anyway, Trips and Punk catch each other unawares and deliver their finishers. John tries to foil 'H's attempt at victory b/c well, he wants to be COO and he can do that with Triple H still in charge. He jumps at the chance to secure Punk the victory (actually, secure Hunter the defeat but the result is the same). Insane as R-Truth is, he still has enough sense to know that if Punk beats Triple H on his own, then him and the Miz will continue to float aimlessly as noise in the background for eons to come. He pulls Punk out so that can recreate the plot. Punk eliminates the 'noise' and returns to war with the Game.

It's this 'continue to kill each other despite whatever else happens' mentality that drew me so into this match. These guys are so focused on each other, at least up until this point. Before that, let me just say that Punk's kickout of the second Pedigree drew an ENORMOUS reaction. They played the crowd to near perfection in the final moments of the match.

Did someone say Kevin Nash? He's obviously joined forces with Laurinitis here. His primary focus is on Triple H. He doesn't go for Punk unless he's in the way. In the deep down, Nash just wants to stay relevant in the industry. How can a straightedge tattooed "skinnyfat" guy whose half his size be a bigger name than he is? HOW? SOMEONE TELL HIM HOW! Why have I digressed to a Kevin Nash memoir?

By this point fatigue has taken its toll on both Punk and Game. Punk gets even worse when hit with the Jackknife, and 'H is forced to turn to a sledgehammer to save his hide. The environment has completely been highjacked. Triple H cannot do what he promised he would do. He can't prove anything anymore. Too many damn things have happened that him and Punk can no longer settle their differences as they need to. What he can do is pin CM Punk and remain COO of the company. That's exactly what he does. At this point, Punk can barely stand. The third Pedigree is just for insurance. Some sense of false closure in this atmosphere of anarchy. The last thing Triple H feels is satisfaction. 'H didn't beat Punk. He's just still the COO. His eyes don't come off of Punk. "What the fuck happened to my match?" is what both these guys are thinking.

In the end, Triple H is the last man standing. That accounts for some joy, I guess. The match fucking ruled high heavens.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

That good eh?

Looks like i need to watch it then


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Probably not as good as I made it sound, but hey, most fun I've had watching a match since Nexus vs. 7 at SummerSlam last year.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds like the main event from last night is worth a watch, same for the US title match. Shame I won't able to see it for a couple weeks :no:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

IMO the Fatal Four Way match was more fun to watch. That clusterfuck, while maybe a good storyline progression took (we'll see where that goes) was executed pretty poorly, and left much confusion, not just over who's with who, but what happened, and why the fuck that shit happened. Like I said the only way I could see it making sense is if EVERYONE from the ref, to Awesome Truth, to Kevin Nash was in on it, and weeks of this was to build up HHH as appearing like an honest, innocent COO, but in reality he's still the same scheming bastard he's always been.

If that happens down the road, I'll forgive that ending and actually say it was a great ending in hindsight, but for right now I keep my stance firmly in that the match, while I suppose decent in the grand scheme of things, pretty much sucked considering the two guys in it as a whole.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Punk/HHH was awesome minus the TNA clusterfuck finish. I was worried about how good of chemistry Punk and HHH would have, but was pleasantly relieved to see how well they worked together. 

Fuck this angle though, it's turned to absolute shit in the last few weeks and is now more confusing than ever.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EBboy™ said:


> IMO the Fatal Four Way match was more fun to watch. That clusterfuck, while maybe a good storyline progression took (we'll see where that goes) was executed pretty poorly, and left much confusion, not just over who's with who, but what happened, and why the fuck that shit happened. Like I said the only way I could see it making sense is if EVERYONE from the ref, to Awesome Truth, to Kevin Nash was in on it, and weeks of this was to build up HHH as appearing like an honest, innocent COO, but in reality he's still the same scheming bastard he's always been.
> 
> If that happens down the road, I'll forgive that ending and actually say it was a great ending in hindsight, but for right now I keep my stance firmly in that the match, while I suppose decent in the grand scheme of things, pretty much sucked considering the two guys in it as a whole.


Did you read anything I wrote?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Did you read anything I wrote?


Yes, and I still feel the same.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I liked it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hohenheim of Light said:


>


Well at least you tried to help me enjoy it/see it in a good view, and while at first I thought what you said was possible, especially with Nash, but to me, this has to be some sort of very well illustrated plot by HHH for it to make any sense, otherwise it remains as it is. I didn't really enjoy the match anyway as much as everyone else beforehand as you might've read in my review, so that ending only brought it down even more, and that's not only me too (for the ending part bringing down, although people in this thread seem to like it). 

I will say it seems like for any big match (like this one, Taker/HHH, and probably what will be Cena/Rock as well) people rate it a lot higher than it probably would be, and hell, for Taker/HHH, I've seen many tone down their ratings/thoughts on the match. I also remember when HBK/Flair used to get ***** all the time, now I struggle to find someone giving it above ****1/2. We'll see how this match stands the test of time, and as I mentioned, that ending rating might improve for me and improve the whole match by quite a bit, but we'll see how that goes.

I was only hoping for the best in the match, and I'm still hoping for the best in this feud. It's clear though for HHH, only having one match in about 20 months besides this one (not counting the few dark/house show appearances he may have had) has A LOT of ring rust, and I think that hurt the match as well from what it could have been... say two years ago, from a technical standpoint. It wasn't one of the best brawls I've seen by any means, but I suppose at least Punk wasn't buried, and he looked tough for going toe to toe with the same guy who did all but beat and destroy Undertaker completely at Mania.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know about rating. Maybe close to four? Idunno. Three and a half at least.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't believe people aren't talking about the Tag match. It was probably one of the best 2 on 2 tag matches I've seen in a long, LONG time. 

No heel dominating face formula, just constant action at an extreme pace. Miz and Truth losing their shit at the end was done nicely too.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

TheLadderMatch said:


> I can't believe people aren't talking about the Tag match. It was probably one of the best 2 on 2 tag matches I've seen in a long, LONG time.
> 
> No heel dominating face formula, just constant action at an extreme pace. Miz and Truth losing their shit at the end was done nicely too.


It was one of the best tag team matches in a while, but it wasn't epically good of anything.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

If a tag match doesn't have heel dominating faces there's almost no way I could get into it. Unless it was, like, a five minutes sprint or something.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

STF or GTFO.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, I saw the majority of the show, and I think for the most part was all right. For the Punk/HHH match, I'm all right with it, as long as there is a solid follow-up where Survivor Series is the blowoff (Don't know if they can extend it that long).

In the Cena/Del Rio match, I kinda felt bad for Del Rio. Either the fans were cheering Cena or booing him, it just seemed like Del Rio did not have to be there and that they could have replaced him with another heel and that the reaction would still be the same (CM Punk or HHH would probably be the only guys, at this time, that would break the mold of crowd reaction in Cena's matches). 

Which is a shame, because moveset-wise Del Rio is a good talent, and the match is pretty good, quibbles with the result though, but I don't really much for the WWE championship scene anymore since Punk/HHH is taking center stage.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Del Rio can work a very smart match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Del Rio's a good in ring talent, but that's the only thing I can like about the guy.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Watching this stuff is like shootin' fish in a barrell. Because that's my *thing*.

*Steve Austin vs. The Undetaker – RAW 04/30/01*
This wasn’t anything noteworthy by any means, it’s your typical big-name RAW main event. Throw the big names in there to pop a rating, have them brawl a little bit and then do a screwy finish. Most the focus is on Austin being a cunt by attacking Kane backstage instead of coming out for the match. More of a segment than a match really. Austin & HHH kick ass as per usual. Kane’s left looking like a beat up hooker at the side of the road, just how I like him. 

*Steve Austin vs. Rikishi – RAW 05/07/01*
This was about as good a match as you’re going to get out of Rikishi, who was thrown in this match for being a twat to Vince earlier on. There was never really any sense that Rikishi had any chance of winning but still, he got his shit in and even looked like a little more than your everyday bigman. Austin was Austin, heelin’ it up like only he can. Stalling, chit-chatting with Vince, low-blows, you name it. The stuff with Austin attacking Foley afterwards was more entertaining than the match itself but then again, it was Foley & Austin so ‘ol Kishi didn’t stand a chance. 

*Steve Austin & Triple H vs. Kane – RAW 05/14/01*
Another average enough affair. If I’m honest this wasn’t much in-ring wise but it did a pretty good job of keeping the whole Power-Trip/Brothers of Destruction feud going strong. Basically, Kane’s the wounded animal and Power Trip are the ballsy fuckers who’ll kick him in the dirt without thinking twice about it. Austin & HHH do just that, well Kane gets a few hope spots but you know what I mean. I liked the whole use of the chain throughout, at points it was like HHH was saying ‘This is how it’s done motherfucker! THIS IS HOW YOU USE A CHAIN YOU RETARDED MASKED FUCK!”. I’m in love with the image of Austin looking crazed and talking about telling ‘Taker his wife’ll be just fine as the show goes off the air. He’s too good.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

> WWEDVDNews.com can now exclusively reveal the title that WWE has planned for the upcoming Stone Cold definitive DVD/Blu-ray feature.
> 
> *Stone Cold Steve Austin: Bottom Line on the Most Popular Superstar of WWE*.
> 
> It could change again before the November release but this is what has been added to the internal schedule.



I can't wait to see the full match list and documentary.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I'll explain it so that you can enjoy the match and not go WTF. WWE might have something different in mind (or nothing at all, bleh), but everything's there to make sense of it.
> 
> The match began with a complete throw of bombs. After what he did to Taker at Mania, Trips comes in with the feeling that Punk is gonna see little more than the bottom of his boots. Punk knows how much Trips has underestimated him and does everything possible to frustrate the Game. He goes blow for blow with 'H and even gets the better of him from time to time. It was a brawl. And whatever wrestling we got in the match was actually self-contained, guided to the point and nowhere close to being catch-as-catch-can. You knew 'H got serious when he took to attacking Punk's leg. Punk was completely content trading bombs with him, but the match was slowly slipping from 'H's grasp. Punk sold the leg LIKE A FUCKING CHAMP throughout the match, even when it wasn't factored in (OH THE MATCH HAD TECHNICAL ASPECTS? YOU DON'T SAY..)
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie, some of those points really make me appreciate the match more. I'm just hoping they don't explain it in some ridiculous way come Raw tonight. Plan on giving it a rewatch once I eat dinner.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Brye said:


> Not gonna lie, some of those points really make me appreciate the match more. I'm just hoping they don't explain it in some ridiculous way come Raw tonight. Plan on giving it a rewatch once I eat dinner.


I liked it even more on the second watch. It's just a fucking brawl lol. Awesome.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Excited to see how Raw plays out tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I liked it even more on the second watch. It's just a fucking brawl lol. Awesome.


Good to hear. (Y)

I feel like we might see Punk/Trips at HIAC with the reasoning being to keep everyone else out.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Brye said:


> Good to hear. (Y)
> 
> I feel like we might see Punk/Trips at HIAC with the reasoning being to keep everyone else out.


Well it would sure as hell be a million times better than having ADR/Cena in the Cell. Jesus that would just be the final nail in the coffin of that match for me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Horrible, horrible build. Like worse than Swagger as WHC build.

How do you make a guy look so strong for his entire WWE career and then AWFUL when he gets the belt?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Because the guy is AWFUL, there is nothing appealing about him & no gave a shit that he was champ.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Even if he _isn't_ worth the build they've given him, it's dumb to just pull the rug. He's won the Royal Rumble, had a WHC match at Wrestlemania, won MitB, and finally, a year on from his debut almost to the day, won the title. And then bam, shittly little three week feud with Cena, and he's lost it already. Clean. It's just dumb.

As for Punk/Trips, I verily enjoyed everything up until Nash came back out. It was just sort of teetering on the brink of "too goddamn busy" until then. I would have much preferred just a straight fight between Punk and HHH though, and I think Trips winning as the marauding hero who fended off odds Punk couldn't was the wrong way to end the PPV.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> Even if he isn't worth the build they've given him, it's dumb to just pull the rug. He's won the Royal Rumble, had a WHC match at Wrestlemania, won MitB, and finally, a year on from his debut almost to the day, won the title. And then bam, shittly little three week feud with Cena, and he's lost it already. Clean. It's just dumb.


When you hate someone as much as i hate ARD it makes perfect sense to me


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I actually thought NOC was a good PPV. I wouldn't go for anything over "good" though, as it wasn't as good as MITB or SSlam.

I think the best part of the night wasn't even a match. It was the Sheamus/Christian promo. :lmao So awesome. Those two are both fucking gold.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> Well it would sure as hell be a million times better than having ADR/Cena in the Cell. Jesus that would just be the final nail in the coffin of that match for me.


And how will Mark Henry fare in the cell? Jesus wept.  


Air Boom/Awesome Truth - **1/2
Rhodes/DiBiase - **
Fatal-4-Way - ***
Henry/Orton - **1/4
Kelly/Beth - **1/2
Cena/ADR - **3/4
HHH/Punk - ***1/2

Nothing horrible and cringeworthy, but there's nothing I'm in a hurry to rewatch. Like, ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think Henry could do good enough in a HIAC if they let it get a little violent.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Triple H vs CM Punk - No DQ Match - Night Of Champions 2011*
_Legit MOTYC and right now I might even pip it ahead of Christian/Orton from Summerslam as my WWE MOTY. The whole idea of the match was that they just simply hate each other and this about them having a fight. Nothing to do with titles or standings or anything. Just pure hate and the layout of the match reflected that perfectly. Start was perfection with them wanting nothing to do with the tentative start, going through the motions and exchanging holds. Punk jumping Trips was totally indicimant of his character and him being this punk that shows no respect for what Trips has done or his authority. 

From there it's all about being a fight. No wrestling manoeuvres or spots or taking 5 minutes to set up a big spot later in the match. Perfect example of how a heated match between two guys who just flat out dislike each other should be done. I normally hate crowd brawling but it worked here and I didn't dislike it which is quite something for crowd brawling. Punk taking awkward looking bumps that didn't look smooth was a great touch. I'm talking about the slingshot spot for example and the chair spot in the corner and when he got his foot caught in the middle rope whilst Trips was punching him. 

Then they had the standout spot of the match and it helps when they have just one huge spot that easily outweighs anything else in the match. The way they replayed the shit out of it did a nice job of getting it over that bit more and making it seem even more important. Loved how Trips just kinda fell into position and they didn't do any bullshit fake rasslin where Punk sets Trips up into position. Punk doing the elbow off the top rope spot was extra nice as it's not normally something you'd associate with Punk so it made the match feel even more important and even more hated that Punk would take such a huge risk that he doesn't normally do. 

I can kinda see how the stuff from the Miz/Truth run in onwards might make some people just call it a good match with a poor finish but saying it was a bad match? GTFO. Everything up to there was legit fantastic. Personally I thought the finish was overbooked to hell but in a good way that it worked and most of it all made sense. The Miz/Truth run in made total sense with their whole conspiracy thing they've been rattling on about and how they built to it on Raw and earlier in the show. Them beating up both guys and then laying Punk on top off HHH for the pin because of the stip was awesome. Terrific near fall and it led to a nice callback spot from the opener with Miz and the ref. This was horrible though and made Miz look like even more of a geek then he he usually does. Rick Knox hitting flying lariats in PWG is fine because it's PWG and it's supposed to be fun and goofy and wacky. Miz being laid out by a fucking WWE ref was horrible though. Poor guy has been booked like a total job geek since he started teaming with Truth and this along with OTL has completely ruined any chances he has of being a legit top guy no matter how strong they ever make him look. I'm sure Armstrong was grateful for Truth landing right on top off him from the top rope to the floor too. Poor guy. 

Ace shenanigans worked a treat and added even more mystery to his involvement into everything and did a sweet job of teasing him wanting Hunter out. Him getting his phone out and turning his back to the ring was a super spot and lead into Nash perfectly. Shame the commentators didn't pick up on it though. Lawler sounded the best he has for years without Cole and Booker sounded half sensible too. Cole actually had a fine night commentating but it was a nice change to not hear him and have Lawler call the majority of the match really well. Nash run in was great. Short and to the point. Sledgehammer shot was bossy. Punk getting to kick out of the pedigree put him over big, especially after the run ins and all the big moves he took from Nash and Truth along with the war before all that. Probably the best possible finish they could have done with Trips going over. Punk still came out of it looking like a champ by taking so much punishment and kicking out of a load of it. Forgot to mention this when I originally posted this but the leg work was subtle but fucking incredible and consistent.

Not sure how people can say Austin/Foley was an amazing match and then say this sucked. Both matches were virtually the same with the hardcore brawling and the overbooked run ins. Amazing, amazing match._

*****1/2*


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Ah Seabs, son. I'm sorry, but ****1/2? You high, naggah?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck you *Seabs* because now I want to see that match.

For the record if Henry/Orton happens in a HiaC match I hope Henry fucking DESTROYS Orton, maybe even to the point they give Orton some time off. Just to make Mark look even more legit. Kayfabe wise Orton is so far ahead of anyone else on Smackdown aside from maybe Sheamus and right now Mark Henry, it would do wonders if he completely jobbed to someone. But anyways yeah, hope Henry demolishes Orton and this sets up a Henry/Sheamus title program which I think would be better than Henry/Orton anyways.


----------



## Black Bone (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

Great collections, though i'm very proud of my collection. 

Shawn Michaels: My Journey
John Cena: My Life
The John Cena Experience
The Undertakers Deadliest Matches
Tombstone: History Of The Undertaker
Monday Night Wars
The Rise and Fall Of WCW
Randy Orton: The Evolution Of A Predator
Macho Madness: The Randy Savage Collection
The Hulk Hogan Anthology
Hulk Hogan's Unreleased Collector's Series
Greatest Wrestling Stars Of the 90's
Hell in a Cell Anthology
Satan's Prison: The Elimination Chamber Anthology
Bret Hart: The Best There, The Best There Was, and The Best There Ever Will be
The Legacy Of Stone Cold Steve Austin
The Rock: The Most Electrifying Man in Sports Entertainment
Jeff Hardy: My Life, My Rules
John Morrison: Rock Star
Edge: A Decade of Decadence
Allied Powers The World's Greatest Tag Teams
Greatest Superstars of the 21st Century
The Big Show: A Giant's World
The Best of WCW Monday Nitro
The Best of Smackdown 10th Anniversary 1999-2009
The Best of RAW 15th Anniversary
Breaking the Code: Behind The Walls of Jericho
The True Story Of Wrestlemania


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

All I have is Chris Benoit: Hard Knocks


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Agree with McEric. On both points. Wanna give HHH/Punk another watch now (didn't help that I watched it when I first got up... which means I was still fucking tired and didn't give a shit ). And I posted earlier on teh other forum and in the thread in rants about Henry destroying Orton in HIAC and taking him out for a while. Needs to happen. Fuck Orton and WWE if he wins the belt back in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah. I wouldn't mind seeing Henry being booked as a monster. A HiaC squash would be fine by my books.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice to see HHH\Punk is getting some positive feedback as I've been hearing way too much negative opinions regarding not only that match but the PPV in general. Do I don't think HHH\Punk was a MOTYC just because the ending was somewhat poor and not executed properly or make sense. I initally loved the run ins by Awesome Truth as I'm a huge fan of what these guys can accomplish on an entertainment standpoint and am glad WWE is involving them in a big main event storyline instead of throwing them in the tag team division in which they nearly don't need the label of being champs as much as Airboom and I'm sure that's what WWE saw and was the reasoning behind them losing tonight. Losing in DQ made them not look weak but at the same time further did the conspiracy storyline and also keep the bels on Airboom in which I'm totally cool about. However, The thing that WWE totally botched involving Awesome Truth and the MAIN EVENT (should never be botched) is that that Awesome Truth were trying to get HHH fired the whole time and that was there motivation in coming out and interupting the main event. Despite this, Punk is pinning HHH and Rtruth breaks up the pin! This totally confused the fuck out of me and seriously didn't make any sense at all. Why would Rtruth break the pin after him and his boy ranting on and on about HHH being the COO? I understand that they have heat with Punk somewhat also and the beating that they gave Punk made some sense to as they really don't give a shit about either one of them but ultimately THEY WANT HHH FIRED and they certainly didn't show that. It makes me wonder was this a botch or are WWE writers just trying to do too much and not actually making sense?

I believe this PPV was just a stepping stone in terms of developing more storylines or continuing the right path on a storyline and that was the WWE's main goal instead of worrying about match quality. I have no problems with that and think this PPV was better than averge for the most part. Henry finally winning the belt, Awesome Truth not winning the belts but being highly involved in angle, and despite flaws we got some solid action in the main event Punk\HHH all being positives and a good step in progress in developing a new culture for the WWE. Watching this PPV really gave me a new feeling that WWE is trying to develope something different and create a new era. It had that feeling of unpredictablity and excitement throughout the PPV. Did it reach my expectations or really surprise me? Not really but the fact that it has that feel to it is definitely a good sign for WWE in general. I'm looking foward to what Raw will bring tonight as I'm hoping Kevin Nash had got some good explaination in what motivated his actions last night because WWE really hasn't been giving Kevin Nash good material to work with ever since his return. Awesome Truth will be entertaining no matter what happens but I'm hoping they take the next step in the conspiracy angle tonight! Looking foward to it~


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Cactus said:


> Ah Seabs, son. I'm sorry, but ****1/2? You high, naggah?


Yeah, I thought it was a nice little brawl with a solid storyline. No way in hell should it be getting that high of praise though. It was an averge to solid match not a good to GREAT match. Overrated big time in the review but it's better than hearing negative feedback all the time so I don't mind it.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*



Bloodbath said:


> Best of Raw 2009


sorry you payed for that


----------



## FoundYouForever (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*



TelkEvolon said:


> Royal Rumble (2001)
> WrestleMania X-Seven
> Backlash (2001)
> Judgment Day (2001)
> ...


you are a true fan!!!


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

McQueen said:


> For the record if Henry/Orton happens in a HiaC match I hope Henry fucking DESTROYS Orton, maybe even to the point they give Orton some time off. Just to make Mark look even more legit. Kayfabe wise Orton is so far ahead of anyone else on Smackdown aside from maybe Sheamus and right now Mark Henry, it would do wonders if he completely jobbed to someone. But anyways yeah, hope Henry demolishes Orton and this sets up a Henry/Sheamus title program which I think would be better than Henry/Orton anyways.





KingCal said:


> Agree with McEric. On both points. Wanna give HHH/Punk another watch now (didn't help that I watched it when I first got up... which means I was still fucking tired and didn't give a shit ). And I posted earlier on teh other forum and in the thread in rants about Henry destroying Orton in HIAC and taking him out for a while. Needs to happen. Fuck Orton and WWE if he wins the belt back in 2 weeks time.


I think the fact that Mark Henry went over the #2 guy in the company cleanly 1, 2, 3 should be good enough to put him over and make him look a monster. The year Orton is having and for him to agree to put Henry over like that is awesome on Orton's part. The day John Cena puts somebody like Henry over cleanly hell will freeze down on a witches ass. I understand WWE has to protect Cena more than Orton as Cena is the most over guy in the company and has made much more money for WWE than Orton has. But Orton's year has blown Cena's out of the water IMO and he should be given some credit out of getting a reasonable match out of Henry. Squashing Orton in the HIAC PPV will be a little over the top and I don't think WWE would allow it because of Orton's (character) has to be somewhat protected as he plays a badass heel that's already tooken a somewhat hit by losing to Henry cleanly. And also I don't think Smackdown can afford to lose Orton for a significant amount of time as they need as many big names as they could possibily get with the ratings they have been pulling out lately.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Gave the match (HHH/Punk) another watch, and I enjoyed it less... even the second part that I praised as being very good fell a bit for me... though it was still good, it just felt too short. I suppose I didn't really watch the WHOLE match, since the beginning I got bored of and fast forwarded through, the second part I gave my opinion on (though I will say, still loved the elbow drop from Punk from the turnbuckle to HHH on the table), and the final part I shut off by the time John L. came on down.

I'll be honest, the difference between this and Taker/HHH, is that match I could understand why people loved it. It had a great brawl start, some sick spots, and made you believe the streak may be over after HHH tombstoned Taker. Also the storytelling was great. This match though, I just can't understand how some people like it (not saying the opinion of liking it is wrong, I just don't understand it). Even reading some positive reviews and thoughts. Even reading Seabs review, it just feels like if I'm going to agree with some of those things, I'd become a hypocrite of sorts for some things I've said in the past about similar brawl matches. I guess all I can say is good for you guys that enjoyed it, wish I enjoyed it as well 

Also rewatched the final moments of Henry/Orton, and it indeed was channeling Taker/HBK WM26... granted on a much smaller level, but still. Orton was hurt, Henry was in complete control, Orton gives one more shot at Henry with an RKO, but Henry shoves Orton off, World's Strongest Slam, and we have a new World Champion. I also swear the pop was louder than I remembered. Henry going over Orton CLEANLY, the number 3 guy in the company was what made it even more special.

Also re-watched Dibiase/Rhodes. I still do like the match and I think it's definitely an underrated match. It's not a classic or even a great match, but it's a good, *** match imho. I'd easily put it as second best match of the night... behind...

The Fatal Four Way, which I also rewatched. Great stuff in the match. Enjoyed it just as much as I did before.

Last thing I watched again was the Christian/Sheamus segment, Christian getting the crowd to chant "One More Match!" and them actually doing it was fucking awesome! Sheamus came out, and I laughed a bit at Sheamus seemingly siding with Christian, although I knew even the first time I was watching that Sheamus would kick Christian, so no surprises there. Sheamus wasn't as over here as he's been in other places.

Also since we're on the topic of overness, though I didn't re-watch it, Beth was crazy over. Yeah, it was in her hometown, but the fact any Diva in this day and age could garner a reaction like that is impressive. Shame she lost, but not everyone can have a CM Punk Hometown moment.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Orton (and Cena) at this point don't need to be protected anymore, they're kayfabe set for life just like Taker & HHH. They're going to make the qwhole build of Henry look like crap if they just have him job to Orton in two weeks time (which is possible). Plus if Orton were to just flat out get demolished by Henry its going to make the guy who does take out Henry clean (which is likely going to be Sheamus) look like a superstar, and frankly SD brand needs a few more Superstar caliber guys in their roster. Sheamus is almost there and Taker is inactive, but other than that SD is pretty much the Orton show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Orton (and Cena) at this point don't need to be protected anymore, they're kayfabe set for life just like Taker & HHH. They're going to make the whole build of Henry look like crap if they just have him job to Orton in two weeks time (which is possible). Plus if Orton were to just flat out get demolished by Henry its going to make the guy who does take out Henry clean (which is likely going to be Sheamus) look like a superstar, and frankly SD brand needs a few more Superstar caliber guys in their roster. Sheamus is almost there and Taker is inactive, but other than that SD is pretty much the Orton show.


See, my fear is exactly that. They will make the whole build of Henry look like crap. They'll sacrifice Henry to Orton, instead of giving Henry as much momentum as possible so when most likely Sheamus (or Daniel Bryan, and D. Bryan needs it more even though I'm not sure how anyone could buy him beating Henry) beats him, they instantly become and look like the top face of the brand, as you said.

I'm not holding my breath on that though.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Orton (and Cena) at this point don't need to be protected anymore, they're kayfabe set for life just like Taker & HHH. They're going to make the qwhole build of Henry look like crap if they just have him job to Orton in two weeks time (which is possible). Plus if Orton were to just flat out get demolished by Henry its going to make the guy who does take out Henry clean (which is likely going to be Sheamus) look like a superstar, and frankly SD brand needs a few more Superstar caliber guys in their roster. Sheamus is almost there and Taker is inactive, but other than that SD is pretty much the Orton show.


Cena certainly does not need to be protected anymore but WWE disagrees. They showed that by not allowing ADR going over one way or another last night. I'm not even asking for the guy to go over cleanly but at least allow him to keep the belt longer as he clearly needs it to establish himself more than Cena does. Just does not make any sense in terms of building character and developing up coming talent and to me just shows that WWE has to big of a boner for Cena to allow ADR to become as big of a star as he potentially could. I think the way Orton's character has transformed into and him being a babyface and all he needs to be protected to a certain extent. I think fans already know how strong Cena is but Orton on the other hand can't really afford to be squashed. When was the last time Cena put somebody over cleanly like Orton did last night anyway? Unless it's gone over my head it's been a while.

I do agree that WWE could just use Sheamus in a feud with Mark Henry but the only problem is these guys already had a small feud recently and didn't have great chemistry with one another. Eventually and what it appears to be developing into is a Orton\Sheamus\Henry\Christian fatal four way for the HeavyWeight Championship and I could see that happening within the next month or two especially after watching the segement between Sheamus\Christian last night with Sheamus telling him he would help him win the belt as long he would be the #1 contender.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Have Danielson take out Henry with the stomps or elbows of death. Danielson can look legit against a guy twice his size, see his stuff with Takeshi Morishima in 2007/2008. I've said it before but I hope Danielson is the guy to take out Henry during Henry's push of dominance. Would do wonders for him and his credibility which is always hurting because of Cole. Don't see it happening though but i'd probably book it that way.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Danielson needs to start being built up as well before he takes out Henry though. Doing it out of nowhere won't really help. Why he isn't making people tap out left right and centre already is beyond me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I suppose I should have added, i'd start having him get frustrated with his losing streak and start getting more agressive and more akin to the "Best in the World, something to prove" Danielson of ROH when he was Champ. People wouldn't buy him winning right now and even though i'm a big fan of his I wouldn't blame the general WWE fan for thinking so.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The more I watch HHH/Punk the more I like it lol. Clusterfuck yet enjoyable ending aside, the actual meat of the match is great. Although I guess I shouldn't really call it that because it wasn't a wrestling match at all, it was just a straight up fight. The leg work by Trips and Punk's selling is fucking top notch too. Good stuff.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hate me if you want but the HHH/Punk match reminded me A LOT of Nash/Bret from...i wanna say rumble 94? The one with all the run ins and was basically a fucking brawl. It remeninded me so much of last night, but i suppose there was a lot more...wrestling(?) in the Bret/Nash fight. 

Bloody loved last night, **** for me. 

Scott F'n Armstrong


----------



## Tanner1495 (May 21, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Have Danielson take out Henry with the stomps or elbows of death. Danielson can look legit against a guy twice his size, see his stuff with Takeshi Morishima in 2007/2008. I've said it before but I hope Danielson is the guy to take out Henry during Henry's push of dominance. Would do wonders for him and his credibility which is always hurting because of Cole. Don't see it happening though but i'd probably book it that way.


This. If anyone takes out Henry, it needs to be Danielson. You could make it look legit, but Cole would still shit on him, which really hurts Danielson. I think I read Seabs review one of there (or only?) house show match and said they have fantastic chemistry. He said the match only went like 6 or 8 minutes and gave it a pretty high rating, so this needs too happen, plus I loved Danielson/Morishima and I think Danielson/Henry would be pretty similar to there matches.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Really glad to see Henry won the Title, especially after fucking EDGE was pretty much burying him under a pile of dirt on SmackDown. I had to turn that shit off. 

Henry vs. Rey/Bryan/face Christian series please.

Cole's rambling on Danielson really isn't fun. It was cool when Heenan did it on Hogan, it was cool when Lawler did it on Austin, it was cool when Ventura did it on Warrior, it was cool when every heel commentator did it on Jim Duggan, but Cole is just un-fucking-bearable. Completely annoying piece of waste.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Heenan and Ventura didn't completely bury anyone, they just took some shots.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

That was the point I was trying to make, in a completely mis-worded version.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Jesse's commentary didnt bury Hogan, but very often when he was talking, he was speaking the truth and almost breaking kayfabe. His commentary at Wrestlemania 5 when Hogan started no selling felt like a shoot


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I got ya.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Hate me if you want but the HHH/Punk match reminded me A LOT of Nash/Bret from...i wanna say rumble 94? The one with all the run ins and was basically a fucking brawl. It remeninded me so much of last night, but i suppose there was a lot more...wrestling(?) in the Bret/Nash fight.
> 
> Bloody loved last night, **** for me.
> 
> Scott F'n Armstrong


I'd say it was a lot better than Bret/Diesel.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

Every wrestlemania up to 25
Every Royal rumble up to 09
Every Summerslam to 05
Every SS up to 04
Every ppv from 97, 98, 99, 00, 01, 02, and 03.
Backlash 04



had more but sold a few


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Wrestling DVDS you have*

have several wwf vhs.
only dvd's/blu's i have : wwe raw the begining the best of 93 94. true story of wrestlemania.
i just download everything else.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Glad to see some positive reviews of HHH/Punk. Enjoyed it a lot on first view, looking forward to re-watching. Hohenheim gave a good explanation for Truth breaking up Punk's pin on HHH that I hadn't thought of and that's a problem a lot of people had with the finish. Another explanation could just be that Truth is psycho, but I like HoL's better. That didn't detract from the finishing stretch for me to begin with though. Seen it called overbooked garbage but I thought it was awesome. Great drama and entertainment and Punk kicking out of the second Pedigree was a dope nearfall. It's not in my top 5 matches of 2011 but it's definitely in the top 10. Hunter's two for two on the year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Jesse's commentary didnt bury Hogan, but very often when he was talking, he was speaking the truth and almost breaking kayfabe. His commentary at Wrestlemania 5 when Hogan started no selling felt like a shoot


Yeah. You can feel Jesse's real-life animosity coming out. That did feel like a shoot. Jesse had to know Savage was dropping the belt to Hogan at that event, but it still seemed to make him sick having to watch it and commentate for it. :lmao

It's one of my favorite moments of any commentator ever. Jesse was such a Macho Man mark, even when he was a face, though not to the extent he was for Piper, even when Piper was a face. God, I miss that guy's commentary. Listening to Monsoon/Ventura against the current product of announcing is a bittersweet experience.

As far as Trips/Punk goes, I like the comparison made above with Diesel/Bret. A little. I do like this match better, on the whole, though. It was also the closest WWE's come to a Standard Attitude Era Brawl. As such, I didn't mind it as much as I probably would have with lesser talents involved. I don't know. It was a lot of fun, but may not be terribly well remembered. Which may leave the door open for a Wrestlemania match between the two, this time a spirited match that is set mostly in the ring.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> As far as Trips/Punk goes, I like the comparison made above with Diesel/Bret. A little. I do like this match better, on the whole, though. It was also the closest WWE's come to a Standard Attitude Era Brawl. As such, I didn't mind it as much as I probably would have with lesser talents involved. I don't know. It was a lot of fun, but may not be terribly well remembered. *Which may leave the door open for a Wrestlemania match between the two, this time a spirited match that is set mostly in the ring.*


I'd definitely like to see them put together a more technical match like the Punk/Cena series.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Plus if Orton were to just flat out get demolished by Henry its going to make the guy who does take out Henry clean (which is likely going to be Sheamus) look like a superstar







Don't be surprised. That's how Mark Henry domination always seems to end.



Ownage™ said:


> Hohenheim gave a good explanation for Truth breaking up Punk's pin on HHH that I hadn't thought of and that's a problem a lot of people had with the finish. Another explanation could just be that Truth is psycho, but I like HoL's better.


My original thought was R-Truth wanted to get the last say on Punk since he received a beatdown from Punk in retalliation (like how Trips gave Miz a spinebuster), but the idea of wanting to be the sole catalyst for the match finish is a good one.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Night of Champions 2011*
Triple H vs. CM Punk (No Disqualifications) - ***
John Morrison vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger vs. Alex Riley - ***
Air Boom vs. Awesome Truth - ***
Cody Rhodes vs. Ted DiBiase - **1/2
Mark Henry vs. Randy Orton - **1/2
John Cena vs. Alberto Del Rio - **
Kelly Kelly vs. Beth Phoenix - **

Interesting show with everything being of decent quality but nothing outstanding. Tag team match was a great choice to start the show and I really enjoyed it. Nice pace and exactly what an opener should be like. Enjoyed the four way match and didn't have any idea who would leave with the belt. Thought they used Vickie well in the match. Rhodes/DiBiase was good for what it was and I enjoyed it. Kelly/Beth was another great divas match and once again Kelly shocked me. Never seen her have any good matches up until the last few weeks, Beth was also really over even though it was in her home town which was good to see. Henry/Orton was enjoyable and I was happy to see Henry leave with the built. He has been built up well and hopefully he holds onto the belt for a decent period of time. Really could not get into Cena/Del Rio and was shocked at how poorly Del Rio was booked as champion. The main event was interesting. I can see the style of match they were going for with the two men just wanting to brawl with each other despite what was going on around them. Never reached another level for me as there was too much stuff going on at the end, definitely need a rewatch.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> I'd definitely like to see them put together a more technical match like the Punk/Cena series.


Same, truth is also, that's the match I wanted in the first place. I mean I knew what NoC was going to be like as soon as it was announced, but a wrestling match between the two is what I really wanted to see. Plus now that NoC is done and gone and I've seen the match twice and wasn't pleased with it for the majority of it, I want to see them redeem themselves for that match.

So yeah, hopefully we see that at WM28.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't think I'll enjoy a _wrestling match_ between them any more than I did the fight they had. It worked with Cena b/c he's considered the best in the world which CM Punk claimed he was.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

If Trips/Punk had have went out there and _wrestled_ it could have ended up like Trips/Orton all over again. Nobody wanted to see those two wrestle, we wanted to see them beat the heck out of each other. I'm happy that we got the awesome brawl that we did. It would have sucked watching Trips trying to get revenge for his wife or Punk trying to take out his frustrations in a headlock. They needed to actually fight each other and that's exactly what they did.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Austin posted the cover to his DVD set so....










Makes me want to see the match list badly.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^^ Badass. That is all.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I saw someone compare Punk/HHH to Dude Love/Austin from Over the Edge 98 so I decided to check it out, what a match!

Not really a wrestling match, but it was a brawl with a huge backstory to it. How Vince and his crew kept changing the rules as the match went on, JR's epic commentary, the interference at the end, and the actual brawling itself makes me think this is a really underrated match because I don't see very many people talk about it at all, even though it involves a couple of the biggest superstars of all time. *****1/2*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Ethan619 said:


> *Night of Champions 2011*
> Triple H vs. CM Punk (No Disqualifications) - ***
> John Morrison vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger vs. Alex Riley - ***
> Air Boom vs. Awesome Truth - ***
> ...


Pretty much agree with most of the ratings though I had Henry/Orton at *** 1/2 for its superior storytelling and fantastic ending/outcome. Orton going all out at the start and then paying for it at the end was a really nice touch. I want to see Henry hold onto this belt forever and cut that same post match promo every single time he defends on PPV. 

Also annoyed with the booking of Del Rio and yet another frickin title change. I'd rather have Cena hold the title for a year again than see him keep winning and losing it in quick succession. It just dilutes the importance of the belt.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

That match makes the Hard Knocks & Cheap Pops worth $6-7 you'd pay for it in spades.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> That match makes the Hard Knocks & Cheap Pops worth $6-7 you'd pay for it in spades.


Ha, I was actually watching that DVD last night lol. The other Austin match on there (from Raw 1996) also makes however much you spend in the DVD worth it. Fucking awesome forgotten match.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I found the '96 Austin match to be forgettable.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Well then you suck .


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I will dethrone you.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> If Trips/Punk had have went out there and _wrestled_ it could have ended up like Trips/Orton all over again. Nobody wanted to see those two wrestle, we wanted to see them beat the heck out of each other. I'm happy that we got the awesome brawl that we did. It would have sucked watching Trips trying to get revenge for his wife or Punk trying to take out his frustrations in a headlock. They needed to actually fight each other and that's exactly what they did.


Agreed. It was as brutal as you can get in a PG environment (even thought he PPVs have a TV-14 rating). Christian/Orton from SS did a great job of being brutal without blood as well. Trips/Punk, although a bit of a headache towards the end, really makes sense when you think about it. They brawled for a good 20 minutes like we all wanted/expected them to do, then all hell broke loose in a storyline that is convoluted to begin with.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I will dethrone you.


Not even the admins here can do that.

For anyone who hasn't seen that Mankind/Austin match, here's what I wrote about it last year:

Steve Austin Vs Mankind - Raw November 11th 1996

Its quite possibly the best pure brawl I have EVER seen in WWF/E history. It it just magnificent. It was supposed to be Vader Vs Austin to see who was the toughest guy in WWF, but Vader injured his shoulder the night before at Survivor Series, so Mankind replaced him. The rules were relaxed as hell, so both guys just beat the living fuck out of each other. Mankind jumped Austin on his way to the ring, and they spent a good 5 minutes trying to kill each other on the outside, while referees and trainers tried to stop them... and get them back in the ring! That's right, they were only trying to break up the fight so they could get in the ring and officially start the match, how awesome is THAT?!

Foley takes some pretty hard bumps as per usual, including a sick guard rail bump. Austin sells well for Foley, and vice versa. There literally isn't anything else to this match other than both guys trying to kill each other for no reason at all.

Match ends in a DQ when the Executioner helps out Mankind. 'Taker shows up to beat the hell out of Mankind and Executioner, sending them out of the ring. Austin then sends 'Taker over the ropes, but 'taker lands on his feet and gets in the ring to fight Austin, who fucks off.

It only goes about 12 minutes, but its some of the best 12 minutes of Raw I have ever seen. I'm nominating this fucker, and probably overrating it too, but I don't give a flying fuck. **** and its making my list!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll have it uploaded by Thursday.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Have what uploaded by Thursday? If you mean that Mankind/Austin match, I already uploaded it and its in my megapost . If not, then ignore me... more so than usual .


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay good, I won't.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KingCal you cunt, how much for the DA set, you redheaded son of a bitch.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

£17, and that's with delivery to the US .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats $36 American? PM me the details sometime this week, we can get this done.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I found the '96 Austin match to be forgettable.


I agree. Mostly because I've seen the match but don't remember it so it's obviously forgettable.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> If Trips/Punk had have went out there and _wrestled_ it could have ended up like Trips/Orton all over again. Nobody wanted to see those two wrestle, we wanted to see them beat the heck out of each other. I'm happy that we got the awesome brawl that we did. It would have sucked watching Trips trying to get revenge for his wife or Punk trying to take out his frustrations in a headlock. They needed to actually fight each other and that's exactly what they did.


I didn't say they should've wrestled, I said I wanted them to, from like... way back when the feud started before it got so heated.. It would've made no sense for them to wrestle based on the hatred the two men had for eachother, it just would've been more enjoyable than the very dry brawl we got. I've said it before, I drew flashbacks during the first part of the match to Taker/Kane from the Buried Alive Match last year, and that is a very bad thing. They did the right thing for the storyline, but that doesn't mean HHH/Punk can just go out there and automatically have an AWESOME MATCH because it fit the story... unless you're more into storytelling than in ring action, and considering how much you love Taker/HHH from earlier this year, then that's fair you'd love this match (and of course they both had HHH in it). But they didn't pull off the brawl as well as *I* would've liked. Maybe they did the best they could, and the best just wasn't that good. 

What I'm saying is down the line, I think they could have a much better wrestling match. The part of their match that seemed at least somewhat more technical based was easily the best part of the match for me by far, so I'd enjoy them having a match that was more based around the in-ring quality, rather than story one day. TBH if Punk has let HHH off the hook and he doesn't "hate" him as much as he did before the match as it appeared on Raw, that may very well be possible for their second match, and then HHH turns heel their. Then they have a WM match where they finish this whole thing and Punk finally beats HHH.

Now I'm thinking off the top of my head here, but really, I think the two have potential to deliver a great wrestling match, as a brawl between the two of them disappointed me severely. 

And I'm actually glad Christian/Orton Summerslam was mentioned, as that is a perfect example of what I'd consider a great grudge match that showed the hatred between the two, something Punk/HHH didn't really do out of the ordinary besides the start with Punk knocking HHH off the apron to start the match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm Your Papi said:


>


Quoted for its swagger.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

That cover fucking sucks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't say i'm a huge fan of it either but its just a cover.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Pretty generic cover DVD should be good though.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

It's still early days so I expect the cover to be changed.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Nigh Of Champions 2011*

Kingston & Bourne vs Truth & The Miz ***
Cody Rhodes vs Ted DiBiase **
US Title 4-Way **1/2
Randy Orton vs Mark Henry ***3/4 (MOTN easily, basic and very good match, and Henry's post match promo was great)
Alberto Del Rio vs John Cena **1/2
Triple H vs CM Punk **3/4 (Russo)

Overall, some good wrestling, some boring wrestling, and a lot of questionable and panic mode booking. Not good.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

You thought Henry/Orton was match of the night? You felt that the "Russo" booking ruined an otherwise great 20-minute brawl? Other ratings I'm okay with. Del Rio/Cena seemed so badly paced in parts.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

The Lady Killer said:


> You thought Henry/Orton was match of the night? You felt that the "Russo" booking ruined an otherwise great 20-minute brawl? Other ratings I'm okay with. Del Rio/Cena seemed so badly paced in parts.


Orton/Henry was really good, simple and steady match with pretty nice story telling. And the "Russo" ending was really bad, yes, but even before that the match was nothing special. Good, but not great, IMO.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Orton/Henry was better than I expected, and of course the post-match promo was really well done. The fact that I'd have to go back and rewatch it means it didn't leave much of a lasting impression other than the outcome. I'm not discounting your opinion, but rather curious as to why you thought it was better than even the opener or Triple H/Punk. The run-ins during the main event, while a bit over the top, made sense in the grand scheme of things, and did a good job of continuing the biggest current storyline.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Can someone enlighten me on what happened with the Punk/Trips match, and where it's headed? With football season back and Monday Night Football on, I skip wrestling.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

The Lady Killer said:


> Orton/Henry was better than I expected, and of course the post-match promo was really well done. The fact that I'd have to go back and rewatch it means it didn't leave much of a lasting impression other than the outcome. I'm not discounting your opinion, but rather curious as to why you thought it was better than even the opener or Triple H/Punk. The run-ins during the main event, while a bit over the top, made sense in the grand scheme of things, and did a good job of continuing the biggest current storyline.


The opener was fast paced and very well wrestled, but I hated the fact that the Tag Titles felt less important, because it damaged the story telling. Still, very good match.

Punk/HHH - I just wasn't feeling it. It was a fun brawl, very good until the end, but nothing spectacular. They told decent story and all that shit, but idk, I just wasn't impressed. With better ending, it would be tied with Orton/Henry for the MOTN.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

What cheapened the tag titles for you? The underlying conspiracy storyline? The DQ ending? Just curious, because I kind of felt the same. At least the WWE is giving a half-hearted effort to put (using that term loosely, more like "throw") some credible teams together.

For me, HHH/Punk was the tale of two separate matches. One one hand, you had an all out war that was reminiscent of some of the Attitude Era brawls that spanned across the entire arena. It was about as close as pushing the TVPG envelope as you could get without using blood as far as a believeable brawl goes. Then, everything went haywire. At first, I thought, "Oh no, this totally ruins the good match they were having." However, the more I thought about it, the more it all made sense. It left me wanting more. It made me want to watch Raw the following night. The Nash involvement was predictable, but the Miz/Truth interaction was not. I felt involving their "conspiracy" angle in the main event gave it quite a bit of weight. Just my opinion, but I respect yours.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

The Lady Killer said:


> What cheapened the tag titles for you? *The underlying conspiracy storyline? The DQ ending?* Just curious, because I kind of felt the same. At least the WWE is giving a half-hearted effort to put (using that term loosely, more like "throw") some credible teams together.
> 
> For me, HHH/Punk was the tale of two separate matches. One one hand, you had an all out war that was reminiscent of some of the Attitude Era brawls that spanned across the entire arena. It was about as close as pushing the TVPG envelope as you could get without using blood as far as a believeable brawl goes. Then, everything went haywire. At first, I thought, "Oh no, this totally ruins the good match they were having." However, the more I thought about it, the more it all made sense. It left me wanting more. It made me want to watch Raw the following night. The Nash involvement was predictable, but the Miz/Truth interaction was not. I felt involving their "conspiracy" angle in the main event gave it quite a bit of weight. Just my opinion, but I respect yours.


Both.

Make no mistake, I can see why some of you loved Punk/HHH, and you wrote some good stuff, but it felt more like spectacle rather than actual match/fight, IMO.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cant wait till the KoW finally get here. Maybe they stand a chance at making the tag division not suck


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I quite like Awesome Truth as a team, but as JoeRulz pointed out, they seem a bit preoccupied with the bigger picture.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

That's how I felt as well. It almost seemed like The Awesome Truth could care less if they even win the belts as they were more worried about the referees and the conspiracy angle in general. I feel like The Miz has already had his highlights in the tag team division and needs to move foward from that to bigger and better things. WWE probally feels this way also and did not and will not have much plans for Awesome Truth as tag team champions. They should be built as kind of unique team that plays by there own rules and is usually featured in the upper mid card. I think they kind of just got thrown in this feud with Airboom and WWE never highly considered making it a highly balanced rivalary as Miz defeated Kofi and Rtruth defeated Airboom the week before on Raw and Smackdown so they were basically getting squashed in and out of the ring. I'm hoping Airboom does get some benefit from this in some way or form as they probally should go over Awesome Truth because Miz and Truth are so good on the mic they don't need to be built as strong as they have been in the ring the last week or two as WWE is trying to make them out to be. I love Awesome Truth as a team so far and I think they have unlimited potential to do great things with each other but WWE needs to give there tag team champions a little more credit here.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I think Air Boom just needed opponents at NOC, and Miz/Truth needed to be featured on the card. There probably aren't any plans for them to win the titles unless they are part of a stable. I can see them winning the titles with an idenfifiable leader as the WWE champ, much like Evolution when they simulataneously held all the titles.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

The Top 50 OMG! Moments in WWE History is now streaming on Netflix Instant.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Cant wait till the KoW finally get here. Maybe they stand a chance at making the tag division not suck


*Kinda pointless with no tag division for them to wrestle in. Who would they face if they were brought in as a team? Air Boom and that's about it. They'd be best being brought up as singles guys on the same roster who are associates together or something and have tags with the 2 guys they're feuding with rather than being stuck as a tag team who aren't allowed to have singles programs and get forgotten about after their first program like The Usos did. SD needs the man power so obviously they've gotta go there. Put one with Sin Cara and the other with Bryan and then they've got a great series of matches for both TV and PPV lined up straight away. Plus there aren't many better guys I can think of to make them look great than those 2 who are available. Air Boom can come over to SD and feud with them as well as they have the belts.*


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Any of these worth getting? Found them cheap at a local store.

Backlash 2003
Unforgiven 2003
No Mercy 2003
No Mercy 2004
Hall of Fame 2004
Rey Mysterio 619


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't mind Air Boom at all but they need other legitimate teams to feud with. I like Awesome Truth but I'd rather see them in the bigger picture. Breaking up all those tag teams the last few years was a horrible idea.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Ethan619 said:


> Any of these worth getting? Found them cheap at a local store.
> 
> Backlash 2003
> Unforgiven 2003
> ...


Every PPV has at least two pretty good matches so I would get them all but then again I like owning PPV's. If I had to chose one I would go with Unforgiven 2003 for Kane/Shane, RVD/Jericho/Christian and Orton/HBK.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Ethan619 said:


> Any of these worth getting? Found them cheap at a local store.
> 
> Backlash 2003
> Unforgiven 2003
> ...


No Mercy 2002. Undertaker/Lesnar HIAC and Bangle Vs Redge.

Edit: Totally thought NM 02 was on the list :lmao. Ignore me. No Mercy 03 is alright from what I remember though.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ethan619 said:


> Any of these worth getting? Found them cheap at a local store.
> 
> Backlash 2003
> Unforgiven 2003
> ...


No Mercy 03. You have Taker vs. Lesnar chain match which kind of gets forgotten because of their classic HIAC a year prior, really good cruiserweight match between Mysterio and Tajiri, and a great match with Angle and Cena.

If you want a good laugh watch Vince choke out his own daughter in an I Quit match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I just remembered Taker during the No Mercy 2003 period. Man, that guy was booked like no tomorrow

I remember he beat Lesnar and Big Show three times in a handicap match the night after


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll never forget that crazy chokeslam Taker did to Lesnar the Smackdown before No Mercy 03. It might be the best chokeslam ever (not counting extreme chokeslams like KOTR98, KOTR00, etc). Just the height, the force and how Lesnar bounced off the map was extraordinary.

Edit -


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

redeadening said:


> I just remembered Taker during the No Mercy 2003 period. Man, that guy was booked like no tomorrow
> 
> I remember he beat Lesnar and Big Show three times in a handicap match the night after


He's always booked like that . Didn't it take Lensar, FBI and Vince McMahon to finally beat Undertaker in the chain match at NM 03 as well?

I remember that handicap match. Was pretty fucking great IIRC.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Undertaker vs Lesner No Mercy 2003 is really underrated,great match IMO.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

A new Edge DVD is being released "In the upcoming months" apparently. That's part of the reason Edge Appreciation night was off-air.










okay, ignore me.

I hope it's documentary-ish like Orton's was.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WTF are they doing in that gif? :lmao

Makes me feel old to think I saw Edge's TV debut way back.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Ethan619 said:


> Any of these worth getting? Found them cheap at a local store.
> 
> Backlash 2003
> Unforgiven 2003
> ...


Backlash 2003 - Haven't seen it.
Unforgiven 2003 - Yup. Awesome show.
No Mercy 2003 - Again, awesome show.
No Mercy 2004 - Alright
Hall of Fame 2004 - It's a long-ass ceremony with a few extra matches. I'd only bother getting it if it was dirt cheap.
Rey Mysterio 619 - Haven't seen it, but bonus matches look fun. 



greendayedgehead said:


> A new Edge DVD is being released "In the upcoming months" apparently. That's part of the reason Edge Appreciation night was off-air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. I'm still in the process of watching his first one. Anyone who doesn't have it should get it. It's dirt-ass cheap now and has a big handful of ****+ matches on it.

I hope they include his first MiTB in this one though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Clique said:


> I'll never forget that crazy chokeslam Taker did to Lesnar the Smackdown before No Mercy 03. It might be the best chokeslam ever (not counting extreme chokeslams like KOTR98, KOTR00, etc). Just the height, the force and how Lesnar bounced off the map was extraordinary.
> 
> Edit -


Holy shit. Seeing lesnar bump and sell like that makes me miss the bastard 



KingCal said:


> He's always booked like that . Didn't it take Lensar, FBI and Vince McMahon to finally beat Undertaker in the chain match at NM 03 as well?
> 
> I remember that handicap match. Was pretty fucking great IIRC.


I dont actually remember the match, I didnt see it at the time because I didnt order PPVs. Looks like its time to give it a watch.

You know what else was great? Booking up to and after Survivor Series 2003. Seriously legitimised Benoit and Cena


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Smackdown 2003 in general was awesome. Mainly because Heyman was actually part of creative back then.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I sort of hate that handicap match (Show/Lesnar vs. Taker). I remember the booking in it being pretty bad. I can understand Undertaker getting protected, but it made the US and WWE champions look like chumps losing over and over to the guy. 

But I do agree, Smackdown 2003 was pretty cool watching from what I've seen of it.

And just finished watching disc one of Rey's Biggest Little Man DVD. The Malenko matches were worth seeing the first disc alone.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm Your Papi said:


> I sort of hate that handicap match (Show/Lesnar vs. Taker). I remember the booking in it being pretty bad. I can understand Undertaker getting protected, but it made the US and WWE champions look like chumps losing over and over to the guy.
> 
> But I do agree, Smackdown 2003 was pretty cool watching from what I've seen of it.
> 
> And just finished watching disc one of Rey's Biggest Little Man DVD. The Malenko matches were worth seeing the first disc alone.


Lesnar's booking went straight to hell after beating Kurt in the Iron match. Asides from some hard fought contests against Benoit, and squashed Rey and Holly, he didnt do much else.

Really took a backseat to Cena and benoit, even though he was the champ


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*WWF Raw 5/21/2001*
Triple H & Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho
_One of the greatest two on two tag team matches I have seen from WWE. They pull of a typical 'face in peril' beginning of a tag match perfectly with Triple H and Austin cheating to punish Benoit and the crowd seemed to be pretty pissed off by this. The heels play their role perfectly as do the faces. Triple H takes a dodgy fall and manages to tear his quad right of the bone. Ouchies. Trips carries on with the match and makes no changes to the planned ending. He even takes a Walls of Jericho on the tables. That takes balls. This match starts using WWE's formula for any tag match to perfection and finishes with a very chaotic ending which was commonplace at the time. This is the perfect WWE tag match._
*******


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Gots me Royal Rumble 2001 & No Mercy 2004


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Best Royal Rumble PPV is 2001. You made a good choice. Albeit, the Women's title match, everything their is ***+.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cactus said:


> *WWF Raw 5/21/2001*
> Triple H & Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho
> _One of the greatest two on two tag team matches I have seen from WWE. They pull of a typical 'face in peril' beginning of a tag match perfectly with Triple H and Austin cheating to punish Benoit and the crowd seemed to be pretty pissed off by this. The heels play their role perfectly as do the faces. Triple H takes a dodgy fall and manages to tear his quad right of the bone. Ouchies. Trips carries on with the match and makes no changes to the planned ending. He even takes a Walls of Jericho on the tables. That takes balls. This match starts using WWE's formula for any tag match to perfection and finishes with a very chaotic ending which was commonplace at the time. This is the perfect WWE tag match._
> *******


I agree and what a week Benoit had at that time. He had to wrestle a two out of three falls with Kurt Angle (one of the falls was in a ladder match), he and Jericho were in the tag team turmoil match so that's two more matches, this match, and in the TLC match where he broke his neck and around his birthday as well. Too bad, all of these matches, in Jericho's words, has been buried and
technically doesn’t exist anymore.

So overall, which match is better this one or the No Mercy one?


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Anguyen92 said:


> I agree and what a week Benoit had at that time. He had to wrestle a two out of three falls with Kurt Angle (one of the falls was in a ladder match), he and Jericho were in the tag team turmoil match so that's two more matches, this match, and in the TLC match where he broke his neck and around his birthday as well. Too bad, all of these matches, in Jericho's words, has been buried and
> technically doesn’t exist anymore.
> 
> So overall, which match is better this one or the No Mercy one?


I can't answer that fairly. I saw the tag title match in 2001 for the first time and was blown away, so it's a nostalgic gem for me. I saw the No Mercy match in 2011 after hearing it's the greatest match ever and came out a little underwhelmed. A great match which I can see all the hype about but I found it hard to get into it at some points. It gets ****3/4 for me.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I need to rewatch both of those tag matches again. I can't remember a single thing about either of them other than HHH's injury and the Walls on the table.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Totally don't see the ***** love for Power Trip/ChrisX2 match. Its good, like, really good, like, **** good, but I'd put a whole bunch of tags above it. Just WWE alone, at least 2 Rockers/Brainbusters matches, Redge/Bangle from NM 02, Redge/Bangle 2 out of 3 falls on SD, Power Trip/BOD JD 01, Clique Tag from 1994, Owen & Bret/Quebecers RR 04, Bret & Bulldog/Owen & Jim Raw 94 (I think). And that's just 2 on 2 matches, from the top of my head .


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I will watch those matches and I'll get back to yah.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Never seen that Trips/Austin vs BOD match. What do you have it at?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I have it at ****1/4. Pretty sure few people have it that hight though . I can see everyone else going maybe ***1/2 at most or something. Which sucks .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I plan on checking that out. (Y)

Tag wrestling was fucking awesome back then. :sad:


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

EDIT: Oh shit, I thought you asked for a link. :S


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Back when they cared about it. Sorta . 

T & A should have held the belts at some point imo. And shouldn't have broken up. Test went fucking nowhere really, and while I liked Albert's push in mid 01 (and those 2 awesome matches with Kane, available in my megapost ), they should have remained a team imo until maybe late 02 where they could have split, and Albert could still have gone on to become A-Train who I really enjoyed. BRING BACK A-TRAIN DAMMIT! GIANT BERNARD FTW!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wait is Power Trip/BOD from Backlash? I just looked at the card for JD and didn't see it. :$

And agreed. I always thought Albert was pretty enjoyable and there were times when I enjoyed Test. Was never too big on him but he wasn't horrible. I was actually unaware they never won the belts.

Anyone disappointed that Deuce & Domino didn't last very long?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, Backlash . JD was 2 singles matches with Undertaker facing Austin and then Kane facing HHH.

D&D weren't that good anyway . MNM, now there is a team that NEVER should have broken up. They should still be together now tbh.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*WWF Saturday Night's Main Event 10/31/1989 (2/3 Falls)*
The Rockers vs The Brainbusters
_We rarely see 2/3 falls tag matches in the WWE which is a damn shame. Fun match. Anyway, this is a very fast pace match that shows how well Michael and Jannety's chemistry was as a team. One of the best tag team of all time. Heenan ditches the Brainbusters after losing the first fall. Will the Brainbusters survive without Heenan's help? Well... no. This is their last match. Arn manages to hit a PERFECT spinebuster in this one. Woah, Triple H take notes. One thing that I didn't like in this match was when Arn was hit by Jannety, who was standing on the apron and sent Double AA into Michaels. It looked like shit was going to go down by the two Rockers.... but it was just a botch. Ergh._
****1/4 - ***1/2*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Yeah, Backlash . JD was 2 singles matches with Undertaker facing Austin and then Kane facing HHH.
> 
> D&D weren't that good anyway . MNM, now there is a team that NEVER should have broken up. They should still be together now tbh.


I agree D&D weren't that great in the ring but I loved the gimmick and theme song. Completely agreed on MNM. Those two worked great together.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Boston Garden – 1/13/89 and MSG – 1/23/89 are the 2 main Rockers/BB matches you should watch . I'd also recommend watching Spectrum – 12/18/88 first too, as there is some great progression from one match to the next that you wouldn't notice, never mind appreciate, without seeing the previous matches. And I think the LA Sports Arena – 1/29/89 match is pretty much the same as the MSG match (and when I say the same, I mean its as close to literally being THE SAME match completely lol), so I guess you could watch that too. Some people prefer it to the MSG and vice versa (I prefer the MSG match), and since its basically the same its also around ****1/4 for me.

Edit: Rockers Vs Fabulous Rougeau Brothers is most definitely worth seeing. Can't recall which exactly is the really great one though. Got a random text document with some Rockers match reviews I wrote, and its got 2 match reviews from these 2 teams, and they both take place after lol. One is around *** and the other about *, so nothing to really bother seeing .


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I agree D&D weren't that great in the ring but I loved the gimmick and theme song. Completely agreed on MNM. Those two worked great together.


Who I miss are La Resistance (mainly just for Dupree).


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

KingCal said:


> No Mercy 2002. Undertaker/Lesnar HIAC and Bangle Vs Redge.
> 
> Edit: Totally thought NM 02 was on the list :lmao. Ignore me. No Mercy 03 is alright from what I remember though.


Funny because I also picked this up on eBay yesterday. Definitely looking forward to watching this!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> Who I miss are La Resistance (mainly just for Dupree).


DuPree was a pretty great. (Y)

:lmao at Conway's singles run in '05.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The only good thing to come out of Rob Conway's singles run was his epic 101 Dalmatians sounding theme song. That song fucking ruled.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

"Look at me!"

Conway sucked so bad.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AIN'T I A SIGHT TO SEE


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> DuPree was a pretty great. (Y)


French Tickler~!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

All i remember about la resistance is Benoit beating them both at once to get the tag titles


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm looking to start purchasing the WWE PPV DVD's from 2010, I already have WrestleMania 26. Which other PPV's from 2010 are worth purchasing first? I'm going to buy 3 - 5 to start of with, so which ones?


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Money in the Bank was a great show. Hell in a Cell is also one to look out for.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MITB
Summerslam
TLC
HIAC (shit main event though)

I've heard NOC was solid.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I remember HIAC being pretty good. What was the smackdown main event though?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kane/Taker (N)


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Boston Garden – 1/13/89 and MSG – 1/23/89 are the 2 main Rockers/BB matches you should watch . I'd also recommend watching Spectrum – 12/18/88 first too, as there is some great progression from one match to the next that you wouldn't notice, never mind appreciate, without seeing the previous matches. And I think the LA Sports Arena – 1/29/89 match is pretty much the same as the MSG match (and when I say the same, I mean its as close to literally being THE SAME match completely lol), so I guess you could watch that too. Some people prefer it to the MSG and vice versa (I prefer the MSG match), and since its basically the same its also around ****1/4 for me.


I want you to upload every Rockers vs. Brainbusters match not in my media thread.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Just took another look at Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho vs. Triple H & Stone Cold Steve Austin because of *Cactus* reviewing it. Such a thrilling match. Such a downer ending due to Triple H's injury. I was live for this one down in San Jose, CA and the atmosphere was electrifying. Also, I must say that the announcing helped to lift the match even higher than it was. Heyman/Ross was such an underrated announcing duo.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Heyman was one helluva commentator.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I want you to upload every Rockers vs. Brainbusters match not in my media thread.


Lol, ok. I'll work on uploading a bunch of awesome Rockers matches in general. Got a nice 11 disc set of their WWF run .


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Alex Riley™ said:


> I'm looking to start purchasing the WWE PPV DVD's from 2010, I already have WrestleMania 26. Which other PPV's from 2010 are worth purchasing first? I'm going to buy 3 - 5 to start of with, so which ones?


Watched them all not that long ago and would recommend

*TLC*
Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kane vs. Alberto Del Rio (TLC Match) - ****
John Morrison vs. Sheamus (Ladder Match) - ****
John Cena vs. Wade Barrett (Chairs Match) - ***1/4
Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Ladder Match) - **3/4 
The Miz vs. Randy Orton (Tables Match) - **1/2
LayCool vs. Natalya/Beth Phoenix (Tables Match) - **1/4
Santino Marella/Vladimir Kozlov vs. Justin Gabriel/Heath Slater - *1/4

*Money in the Bank*
Money in the Bank 7 (Smackdown) (Ladder Match) - ****
Money in the Bank 8 (RAW) (Ladder Match) - ***3/4
Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio - ***
Sheamus vs. John Cena (Cage Match) - **1/2
The Hart Dynasty vs. The Uso’s - **
Alicia Fox vs. Eve – ¾*
Kelly Kelly vs. Layla - ¼*
Kane vs. Rey Mysterio – DUD

*Extreme Rules*
Batista vs. John Cena (Last Man Standing) - ***1/2
Edge vs. Chris Jericho (Steel Cage Match) - ***1/2
Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk - ***1/4
Triple H vs. Sheamus (Street Fight) - **3/4
Jack Swagger vs. Randy Orton (Extreme Rules Match) - **3/4
Beth Phoenix vs. Michelle McCool - *1/2
Tag Team Gauntlet - *1/2
Shad vs. JTG (Strap Match) – ½*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Cal, you need to upload more of VADER.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'll get some Vader up at some point too .


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Those two matches with Hash you uploaded felt great, man.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I've not even seen those matches yet . Had the Vader set out after doing a copy of it for someone, and stuck in a random disc to rip a couple of matches from, and that's what was on the disc.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

So, my room is getting decorated and I'm bored, so I stuck in one of the bonus discs for the Top 100 WWF/E Matches set and watched a random match, which ended up being Angle Vs Benoit from Unforgiven 2002. Gotta say, I think I prefer it to their RR 03 match now. Possibly by quite a bit too. For an Angle/Benoit match it seemed more like a fight than normal, with moves getting reversed and shit after some well placed knees or elbows rather than smooth transitions and whatnot. About as gritty as you are probably gonna get from these two, but still not on the level of a Benoit Vs Finlay/Regal. Hardly any dumb Kurt Angle spots too, which is like, amazing. Of course he still had to do the old "take a big move, then jump up again when the opponent goes to the ropes so I can leap to the ropes and hit a suplex" spot which makes me want to punch someone in the face. Preferably Angle. Really enjoyed the finishing stretch too, which was just the Crossface/Ankle Lock being applied and countered a bunch of times, but was done better than the usual Angle finishing stretch (aka he doesn't lock in the hold, then the opponent escapes and he locks it right back in again. This time Benoit will counter it straight up with a Crossface rather than escape and Angle will counter than with an Ankle Lock in a pretty cool Crossface/Ankle lock at the same time spot), and had ZERO Angle Slams! We saw a kickout of a diving headbutt, but even that was done well as Benoit wasted no time whatsoever locking in the Crossface the moment Angle got his shoulder up, as he knew Angle would still be fucked up from the hold and was more likely to tap out. The actual finish was garbage, especially since they didn't follow this match up with another PPV match to build from it, but ah well. The match itself came about in the dumbest way so I guess its a fitting end . For those who don't remember, this match was made because Benoit laughed at Angle getting a stinkface, so Angle held Benoit in position for a stinkface the week after and laughed at him. Then they fought .


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Owen/Davey vs HBK/Austin may be my favourite WWF/E tag ever, and on a lot of days I'd happily call it the best.

Haven't watched No Mercy 2002 in forever, largely because I once adored it and am scared to revisit it since I expect I'll likely like it much less this time around as I recall less southern tag formula and more of a sprint. Not to say I don't like tag matches which are sprints but I immensly prefer character driver southern tag formula matches these days.

May eventually give that Benoit/Angle match a watch, seeing as I largely share the same thoughts with Cal on Benoit/Angle as a series of matches (FUCK THE RAW CAGE MATCH IN ITS HORRIBLE AND PAINFUL ARSE).


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

what's wrong with the Cage match? it's a fun spotfest. not everything has to be a storytelling classic to be entertaining.

and the 2/3 falls in SD! >>> the No Mercy tag...at least that's how I felt 3 years ago, haven't seen either match in a long ass time.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

If I want a fun spotfest I'll check out a O'Reilly/Cole opening tag match, doesn't pretend to be some story driven match but does its job of being easy to watch and popping the crowd.

A steel cage match pitting two heated rivals against one another deserves the furthest thing from a spotfest. Between Angle blowing off something like 5 Germans to keep running at Benoit, missing a 15 foot moonsault which he had no reason to hit and not even selling that all to well, Benoit deciding he has to hit a nonsensical 15 foot headbutt because Austin is on the floor and the fact Angle didn't even go for a pin at one point after hitting his finisher. Utterly nonsensical, better selling has occurred in Kelly Kelly matches and the whole thing just screamed Benoit going along with Angle's shit formula and them turning in a horrid cage match.

And in case anyone needs to know, Benoit was awful in it as well so its not some Kurt Angle hate on my part. Both men were to blame for a nothing match.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The Angle/Benoit cage match is not good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thankfully i've never seen it. Think my head would explode.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> A steel cage match pitting two heated rivals against one another deserves the furthest thing from a spotfest.


To be a great/classic match, sure. But that doesn't mean I can't enjoy a spotfest full of holy shit moments. I don't watch the match saying "why are you doing that? sell something!" I try to enjoy everything I watch and take it for what they are. Sure, it's nothing more than 2 guys going for movesz just to get a pop from the crowd (even Angle himself admitted that) but a had fun watching it.

As most Angle matches, I don't consider them classics or anything close to it but I'm still entertained by most of them. I just can't agree with people going







just because they see a spot instead of solid storytelling, even though said spot was OMG worthy and had the crowd going apeshit.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Austin yelling 'What are you doing???' when Kurt goes up for the moonsault after hitting an Angle Slam and not going for a cover really came off as a shoot comment of disbelief.

Benoit though deciding to risk a top of the cage headbutt instead of climbing down and just fighting Austin was just as stupid, one of those moments where you just can't avoid the stupidity of the move even though its done to fit within 'pro wrestling'.

While we're on the subject of steel cage matches: someone please lock that fucking door and make it pinfall and submission only, escaping the cage to win a match when more often than not a steel cage is designed to force a clear winner is one of the most stupid rules I've ever seen. And people being able to walk out of the door yet alternating between climbing the cage and then choosing to walk through the door and make it look as slow as possible just drive home how retarded the entire stipulation is. Not to mention being able to get out of the cage through the door and thus making interferance that much more possible kind of takes away from what a Cage match should accomplish: i.e removing all possible interferance.



antoniomare007 said:


> To be a great/classic match, sure. But that doesn't mean I can't enjoy a spotfest full of holy shit moments. I don't watch the match saying "why are you doing that? sell something!" I try to enjoy everything I watch and take it for what they are. Sure, it's nothing more than 2 guys going for movesz just to get a pop from the crowd (even Angle himself admitted that) but a had fun watching it.
> 
> As most Angle matches, I don't consider them classics or anything close to it but I'm still entertained by most of them. I just can't agree with people going
> 
> ...


I never said you can't enjoy the match, I was simply saying I can't enjoy a supposed grudge match becoming a spotfest that would have been more fitting of a nothing multiman match. Spotfests can be done very well (PWG) and usually are at worst easy to sit through but there comes a time where the most contrived and over the top spot becomes too much for me (Dragon Gate 6 man in ROH springs to mind) and I just say 'fuck this' and watch some brawl, lucha or territories match built around characters and selling.

Also I value selling, character work and a story much more than I used to, seeing Angle in most matches essentially ignore all of the 3 things I value most in whether or not I'll love/hate a match kind of takes away my enjoyment from the match. Being easy to watch doesn't necessarily make a match any better.


Anyways no more Angle talk, it seems to come up every 50 pages in this thread and at this point I've said all I can about his style and its problems.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> Austin yelling 'What are you doing???' when Kurt goes up for the moonsault after hitting an Angle Slam and not going for a cover really came off as a shoot comment of disbelief.


It was a shoot comment. I remember watching Angle's shoot interview where he talked in detail about that match and how, in retrospect, he wished they didn't do all the stuff they did and how Austin was legit pissed off at both Benoit and him. 



Segunda Caida said:


> I never said you can't enjoy the match, I was simply saying I can't enjoy a supposed grudge match becoming a spotfest that would have been more fitting of a nothing multiman match. Spotfests can be done very well (PWG) and usually are at worst easy to sit through but there comes a time where the most contrived and over the top spot becomes too much for me (Dragon Gate 6 man in ROH springs to mind) and I just say 'fuck this' and watch some brawl, lucha or territories match built around characters and selling.
> 
> Also I value selling, character work and a story much more than I used to, seeing Angle in most matches essentially ignore all of the 3 things I value most in whether or not I'll love/hate a match kind of takes away my enjoyment from the match.


Look, I agree with everything you said. It's just that I find the hate for those type of matches excessive. If it's just a guy doing a bunch of stuff to get a pop (and getting it) I'm fine with it. I don't consider it great wrestling but I've seen much worse. 



Segunda Caida said:


> Being easy to watch doesn't necessarily make a match any better.


who said it was? It's just that...easy to watch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I fucking hate the door being an escape route in Steel Cage matches, its half the reason they suck nowadays.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

It worked for Backlund but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*WWE Smackdown 9/26/2002 (No DQ)*
Edge vs Eddie Guerrero
_This blows their Unforgiven match out of the water. For the first moments of the match, this plays out like any other match. Edge grabs a ladder at around 5-10 minutes of the match and this is where it gets real fun. This is one of the only No DQ matches that I've seen focus heavily on ladder work, which is a nice change. It's a shame this wasn't at a PPV actually, especially with all the highly dangerous spots in it. For example, when Edge backdropped Eddie onto a ladder in the corner, he landed right on his head. Nasty stuff. _
******


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I adore Angle vs. Benoit at Unforgiven 2002. They both agreed that it was the best match they had together.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I love watching that cage match for Austin's commentary. The itself match is hilarious. Really cool looking moonsaut though IIRC.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think cage matches should EITHER be escape only or pinfall and submission only

Oh, and the stipulation should fucking fit into the context of the feud


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cage matches should only be won via Moonsault off the top of the cage.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if you miss, you get a chance at the title too


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If you miss you're banished to TNA.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that seems about right. Jeff, matt and Kurt all jumped and ended up there. And Eddie ended up dead

now is the part where we decide which one is better off


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Unforgiven 2002 is something that only Benoit and Angle could pull off. Epic match.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It's a match so tremendous, I may just buy the commercial release DVD again just to have it in optimum format.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Another reason why Chris Benoit is arguably the greatest ever--wrestler.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - RAW - 11/7/94*

*1. WWF Title Match*
Bret Hart vs 1-2-3 Kid
****

2. Crush vs Matt Hardy
SQUASH

3. Razor Ramon vs Barry Horowitz
DUD

4. IRS vs Ray Hudson
DUD


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Since wwe owns the name can we bring up wcw in here or not? If so...






Move, counter-move, move, counter-move. If you have about 7 minutes to spare I recommend you check this match out, wish we saw more matches like this nowadays. Short, sweet and worth a watch.(IF you enjoy ground grappling)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

any company WWE owns is discussed in here. Well, it can be, anyway.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Watched Hunter/Punk. Amazingly entertaining. It was on its way to better and bigger things but with the "sports entertainment" gag involved, it turned into an entertainment beauty. Punk is on fire. 4-stars for sure.

I'd like to see more of them in the future.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Watched Hunter/Punk. Amazingly entertaining. It was on its way to better and bigger things but with the "sports entertainment" gag involved, it turned into an entertainment beauty. Punk is on fire. 4-stars for sure.
> 
> I'd like to see more of them in the future.


I hate it when those hhh technical masterpieces get interrupted by sports entertainment.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Three Orange Whips said:


> I hate it when those hhh technical masterpieces get interrupted by sports entertainment.


Can't recall such "technical masterpieces..."

What _really_ amazes me is the definition of technical in wrestling!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> any company WWE owns is discussed in here. Well, it can be, anyway.


I usually just figured any wrestler who'd been in WWF/E for a substantial amount of time, e.g Lawler and Flair could have their territories stuff put in here since there's no other section they could go in without having to make a new thread. Plus they're always good for discussion and I've never really seen this thread as being overly strict with regards to what can/can not be reviewed.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Is there any reason WWE doesn't own the mid-south/Memphis stuff?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> I usually just figured any wrestler who'd been in WWF/E for a substantial amount of time, e.g Lawler and Flair could have their territories stuff put in here since there's no other section they could go in without having to make a new thread. Plus they're always good for discussion and I've never really seen this thread as being overly strict with regards to what can/can not be reviewed.


Well yeah it's not against the rules to post that sort of stuff in here, esp. since there's nowhere else to post it. Hell back in 08 puro stuff was talked about in here before the puro thread was made in OW.



Cactus said:


> Is there any reason WWE doesn't own the mid-south/Memphis stuff?


The owners won't sell it to them, I imagine. They didn't acquire the footage when those companies went down and it's not something they've been able to buy (despite trying a lot from what I've heard).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, my bad. 

Doesn't Watts' Ex-Wife own the rights to Mid South's stuff?


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Content for the new Steve Austin DVD

DOCUMENTARY (approx. run time: 2-1/2 hours)
Chapters
WWE Signature
Open
Football and Wrestling
Rookie of the Year
From Hollywood California
A Platform
Fang McFrost
Main Event Momentum
1% Tough, 99% Lucky
Raising Hell
Tyson & Austin
Austin Era Has Begun
Cultural Phenomenon
Stooges
The Boss
Rattlesnake vs. Brahma Bull
Difficult Decisions
Return to Mania
Stone Cold Comedy
Really? I’m not coming!
One More Round
The Law of Monday Night RAW
The Show Never Ends
New Horizons
Somewhere Down In Texas

DISC 1 SPECIAL FEATURES
Autograph
Hair Club
The Rattlesnake
Tangled
Punked
The Stunner
Bleed For Me

DISC 2 MATCH EXTRAS
An Introduction From “Stone Cold” Steve Austin

USWA – May 1990
Stunning Steve Austin vs. Gentleman Chris Adams

WCW Saturday Night – July 30, 1994
Stunning Steve Austin & Ric Flair vs. Sting & Ricky Steamboat

King of the Ring – June 23, 1996
King of the Ring Final
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. Jake The Snake Roberts

WrestleMania 13 – March 23, 1997
Submission Match
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. Bret Hart
W/ Alternate Commentary By: Steve Austin & Jim Ross

In Your House: D-Generation X – Dec. 7, 1997
Intercontinental Championship Match
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. Rocky Maivia

WrestleMania 14 – March 29, 1998
WWE Championship Match
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. Shawn Michaels
W/ Alternate Commentary By: Steve Austin & Jim Ross

DISC 3 MATCH EXTRAS
Over the Edge – May 31, 1998
No Disqualification, Falls Count Anywhere Match for the WWE Championship
Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Dude Love

SummerSlam – Aug. 30, 1998
WWE Championship Match
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. The Undertaker

Raw – March 22, 1999
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. Big Show

WrestleMania XV – March 28, 1999
No Disqualification Match for the WWE Championship
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. The Rock

WrestleMania X-7 – April 1, 2001
No Disqualification Match for the WWE Championship
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. The Rock
W/ Alternate Commentary By: Steve Austin & Jim Ross

DISC 4 MOMENT EXTRAS
WCW Saturday Night – June 5, 1993
A Flare for the Old

Hardcore TV – Oct. 10, 1995
"A Bunch of Violent Crap"

Hardcore TV – Oct. 31, 1995
Monday Nyquil

Hardcore TV – Dec. 19, 1995
"Flat Out Disgusted"

In Your House: Mind Games – Sept. 22, 1996
"My Exact Opinion of Bret Hart"

Livewire – Oct. 19, 1996
"Stone Cold" on Livewire

Raw – Nov. 4, 1996
Home Invasion

Slammy Awards Show – March 21, 1997
1996 New Sensation Award

Slammy Awards Show – March 21, 1997
Freedom of Speech Award

Raw – April 21, 1997
Ambulance Attack

Raw – Sept. 22, 1997
The World’s Most Famous Stunner

Raw – Jan. 19, 1998
Tyson and Austin!

Raw – March 30, 1998
The Easy Way or the Hard Way

Raw – Sept. 28, 1998
Zamboni 3:16

Raw – Oct. 5, 1998
Paging Dr. Austin

Raw – Oct. 12, 1998
McMahon’s Cement Corvette

DISC 4 MOMENT EXTRAS
Raw – October 19, 1998
Bang 3:16

Raw – March 22, 1999
"Stone Cold" Beer Truck

Raw – April 19, 1999
The Funeral of "Stone Cold" Steve Austin

Survivor Series – Nov. 19, 2000
Austin’s Revenge

SmackDown – March 22, 2001
Jim Ross Interviews Steve Austin and The Rock

SmackDown – July 5, 2001
Gift Giving Mood

SmackDown – July 12, 2001
Mr. McMahon’s Alliance Woes

SmackDown – July 19, 2001
The Old "Stone Cold"

Raw – Jan. 14, 2002
Whataburger

SmackDown – June 7, 2003
The Highlight Reel

Source: http://www.wwe.com/shop/dvd/stonecolddvd/matches


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Blu-Ray extras for new Austin DVD

Blu-ray Exclusive Special Features 

"Stone Cold" Answers Your Twitter Questions
The Sportatorium 
The T-Shirt
The Broken Skull Ranch 


Blu-ray Exclusive Matches
No Mercy – May 16, 1999
Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. The Undertaker vs. Triple H

Raw – Oct. 8, 2001
WWE Championship Match
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. Kurt Angle 

No Mercy – Oct. 21, 2001
Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. Kurt Angle vs. Rob Van Dam

WrestleMania XIX – March 30, 2003
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. The Rock

Blu-ray Exclusive Moments
WCW Saturday Night – May 15, 1993
A Flair for the Gold

Superstars – Nov. 17, 1996
The Biggest Draw in the World

Superstars – March 23, 1997
The Foundation of the WWE

Raw – Aug. 18, 1997
You Want a Pear? You Want an Apple?

Raw – March 17, 2003
Post-Raw: "Stone Cold" Has Some Words with The Rock

WWE Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony – April 4, 2009
Vince McMahon Inducts "Stone Cold" Steve Austin into the Hall of Fame

WrestleMania 25 – April 5, 2009
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin Salutes Texas

Source: http://www.wwe.com/shop/dvd/stonecolddvd/blu-ray-exclusives


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Well, talk about a HUGE disappointment. Those match listings are... horrible tbh. Nothing I would buy the set to own since I either already have the match on the PPV DVD or another set, or I simply don't care about it. Will just download the doc when its online.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

An obvious netflix rental for a couple things. I know my friend will buy the blu ray, so hopefully there's a way I can just capture the singles match against Angle.

Whatever, my bank account will be happy, as this will be $$$ I use towards going to Miami.


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

The Content is very disappointing for this DVD what a waste of 4 discs


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Austin should be the spokesman for USA Network's Go Green week that includes Earth Day in April.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Yeah, my bad.
> 
> Doesn't Watts' Ex-Wife own the rights to Mid South's stuff?


Yes, she runs a website where you can buy DVDs too if I'm not mistaken.

WWE doesn't own Memphis I'd imagine because it still exists in some form.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

That's a big let down, real big let down. Still, I guess the Blu-Ray will be worth it for the Documentary.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - RAW - 3/3/97*

1. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Bret Hart
**3/4

*2. WWF Intercontinental Title*
Rocky Maivia vs Vader
**

3. The Sultan vs Flash Funk
*

*4. WWF Title*
Psycho Sid vs Mankind
**1/4

*5. WWF European Title*
Owen Hart vs The British Bulldog
****


----------



## zogstar67 (Sep 22, 2011)

I think Meltzer said recently that ownership of the Memphis library is really murky, with a number of parties having a plausible claim to them, but not enough money at stake for a big court fight. Ergo, limbo. WWE can't buy something if they're not sure who owns it, and they're not about to pay $$$ to someone who SAYS they own it, but can't prove it. Otherwise, yeah, I'm sure they'd love to have it.


----------



## zogstar67 (Sep 22, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> Owen/Davey vs HBK/Austin may be my favourite WWF/E tag ever, and on a lot of days I'd happily call it the best.
> 
> I was there live, Daddy! It's funny, at the time I was thinking "Whoa! These matches are always much more exciting live than on TV!" Later, I figured out it wasn't the "live" it was the MATCH.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I watched that tag the other week. It's a weird case for me. It was way too fast and quick for me to really get into it. I'll give it a rewatch some when.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Smith_Jensen said:


> Content for the new Steve Austin DVD
> 
> DOCUMENTARY (approx. run time: 2-1/2 hours)
> Chapters
> ...





Smith_Jensen said:


> Blu-Ray extras for new Austin DVD
> 
> Blu-ray Exclusive Special Features
> 
> ...


What the fuck is up with this match list? I guess we can put Taker/Austin SS98 in that category of most overused matches placed on WWE DVDs. There are too many repeats on this set. WAY too many. Honestly, the only matches I really want on DVD are Michaels/Austin and the Saturday Night tag. Hart/Austin too just to have the audio in synch. It's too bad when out of 11 matches I already have 6 on other DVDs.

All of the extras and the documentary look to be great, though.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The WWE has consistently disappointed me this year as far as match listings go. From Mysterio to Orton to Ladder Match 2 and now this, there's no real set that jumps out as something I really want. I mean, how the hell do you just put one WCW match on this Austin set? ONE? And I don't wanna see every damn match he had against The Rock.

And by the way, that No Mercy 1999 date is the one from the UK, for anyone who was curious. I was.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Austin set looks good to me. I'd like to have all his WrestleMania matches on DVD as I don't have them atm.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Man, you know what I hate? Seeing a great match like Regal vs Finlay at GAB 06 and hearing fans chanting "boring". Like seriously? I mean, I get that it was a heel vs heel match but still... :|


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Just thinking about the upcoming PPV Match 2011, what would you guys include?

Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler (Royal Rumble)
Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio (Elimination Chamber)
The Miz vs. Jerry Lawler (Elimination Chamber)
Undertaker vs. Triple H (WrestleMania XXVII)
CM Punk vs. Randy Orton (Extreme Rules)
The Miz vs. John Cena vs. John Morrison (Extreme Rules)
Randy Orton vs. Christian (Over the Limit)
CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio (Capitol Punishment)
John Cena vs. CM Punk (Money in the Bank)
Christian vs. Randy Orton (SummerSlam)
CM Punk vs. Triple H (Night of Champions)


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I would like to see the SD Elimination Chamber make the set. You get two for the price of one there - more guys on the set and a great match showcasing one of the big gimmick PPVs.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Edge/Ziggler (Rumble)
SD Elimination Chamber (EC)
Rhodes/Mysterio (WM)
Taker/Trips (WM)
Orton/Punk (Extreme Rules)
Christian/Del Rio (Extreme Rules, if it's already on the ladder DVD, Cena/Miz/Morrison)
Christian/Orton (OTL)
Punk/Mysterio (CP)
Smackdown MITB (MITB)
Punk/Cena (MITB)
Orton/Christian (SS)
Punk/Trips (NOC)

Virtually same as SDS with a few changes.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

SD EC - EC
Cody Vs Rey - WM
Undertaker Vs HHH - WM
Christian Vs Del Rio - ER
Christian Vs Orton - OTL
Punk Vs Mysterio - CP
Christian Vs Orton - CP
SD MITB - MITB
Christian Vs Orton - MITB
Punk Vs Cena - MITB
Wade Vs Bryan - SS
Christian Vs Orton - SS
Punk Vs Cena - SS
Henry Vs Orton - NOC
Punk Vs HHH - NOC

That's what I'd like to see on the best PPV of 2011 DVD, mainly because it would save me buying the full damn shows just for Christian Vs Orton and Punk Vs someone most of the time . Ain't gonna happen though, is it? They are gonna get filled with a ton of shit like Cena Vs Miz WM and Cena Vs Truth and some crappy tag matches etc.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

They'll probably add the Lawler/Cole series for shits & giggles.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm Sure Rock's return match will also be included.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree. Last year's set went up to Survivor Series so I can see Team Rock/Cena match on the 2011 DVD.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

There was no PPV Match comp last year.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Best PPV Matches of 2011 set should be balls awesome if they include the right stuff. Tough to predict what they will and won't include due to disc limitations and what not, but I'll be glad to get the blu ray for the extra matches. Pretty great year for WWE PPVs if you ask me. Especially compared to the last year or two.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> There was no PPV Match comp last year.


Sorry I mean the 2009-2010 set. It went from Backlash 09 to WM26.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Edge/Ziggler needs to be on that DVD. I don't fancy purchasing the RR11 DVD as quite frankly it wasen't great, but that match was great.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Didn't think much to Edge/Ziggler personally. But I'll still pick up the 2011 RR DVD at some point since I own every other RR event lol. Plus I thought the actual Rumble match was great for the most part, but being over an hour long makes it a not so great candidate for a best of DVD set as it takes time away from other matches .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They just need to make a best of CM Punk 2011 DVD and put the Rumble on there, if only for his "What's Up" spot that had me rollin.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get a copy of WM17 for a decent price. Amazon is $77+ and eBay has shit.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Scorpion said:


> Anyone know where I can get a copy of WM17 for a decent price. Amazon is $77+ and eBay has shit.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/WWF-Wrestle...?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item5646423f3d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WWF-WWE-Wre...?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item3f0e78e057


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Just watched Royal Rumble 1993 again and..

*Steiner brothers vs Beverly brothers*: Good match, good tag team psychology. Special mention to the released german suplex from rick and the frankensteiner from scott (i relly though he kille the other guy!!)

*HBK vs Jannetty* : I hate jannetty and his overacted gesture. Hbk is overselling a little bit but it's 93 so.. Jannetty fucked up the ending. Nice sweet chin music at the end

*BB Bigelow vs Big Boss Man*: Garbage

*Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon*: good match, a little bit boring at some point but okay.

*Royal Rumble match*. Good moments: nice Flair/Mr perfect rivalry, untertaker dertroyed by giant gonzales (he sucks in the ring really bad),awesome backlund performance, and really nice ending Savage versus yokozuna (the crowd on fire). Spacial mention to the commentary mansoon and heenan:

Heenan : Is backlund still in there?
Mansoon: Backlund is still in there.
They said it like 4 or 5 times that was fucking hilarious.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

so yeah I've not been watching as much matches lately (think going through and getting a provisional top 100 WCW poll burnt me out a fair bit) and thus haven't really added much in the way of discussion but just saw over in the OW section praising Kidd vs Gabriel from NXT and saying it was 'good for a WWE TV match'.

Its something I've seen every now and then over there and occasionally in other sections and truthfully its something I've never fully understood, I'd say WWE by far offers the most consistently good wrestling/TV matches than other promotions, maybe this is partly down to them having 4 shows where a variety of matchups can occur and maybe its because they seem to do less shit in matches that annoys me when I watch ROH, Puro in NOAH especially and other promotions bar IWRG.

Superstars has produced enough good-great stuff since its premiere back in 2009 and between ECW with Christian vs Regal and Christian vs Sawagger, Punk vs Cena, Rey, Taker, Bryan vs Miz, Ziggler, Del Rio, Mcintyre vs Masters, Christian, Masters vs anyone he faced in 2010, Rey vs Gallows, Morrison, Batista, ADR, Knox etc etc and hell even Regal and Striker in 2011 vs Darren Young WWE has produced enough good-great matches covering tag matches, big vs small, heavyweight, juniors sprints between Bourne & Ryder, story and character driven matches, good matwork when Regal and Smith locked up as well as Goldust and Regal occasionally stiffing the shit out of each other to be recognised as a company that puts on plenty of great stuff by reputation.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WWF-WrestleMania-X-Seven-DVD-2001-2-Disc-Set-OOP-/370545934141?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item5646423f3d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's still time left on those auctions and I would imagine both will end up selling for around $50. That DVD is really hard to come by. I hope someday I find it at an FYE because someone was stupid enough to sell it to them without knowing the value. I've actually done that a few times at FYE. I think I profited about $30 for Royal Rumble 2000 and maybe $20 for Survivor Series 2000. 

I love that some WWF DVDs are worth so much money. I check Amazon and ebay from time to time and realize that I have some insanely valuable DVDs sitting around my house. I believe my most valuable is one of those TNA DVDs from 2004 that have been out of print for years. For whatever reason I never even opened one of them so that one is worth a shitload of money.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I have Royal Rumble 2000 on DVD that I randomly picked up from Best Buy quite a few years ago. I know my collection is probably worth a lot but I have no interest in getting rid of any of it.

Edit: I just looked up a couple of things for fun and apparently my TNA Triple Threat box set with Hard Justice, Slammiversary and No Surrender 2005 would be a worth a good amount of money. Raven = money since he won the title at Slammiversary and had his first defense at No Surrender.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*EDGE: Decade of Decadence *









*Disc 1*
*
Breakdown 1998:*
Edge vs Owen Hart
_In Canada, these two countrymen put on a good fast paced match. We see a rare glimpse of Edge's speedy side and the debut of Christian._
*****

*No Mercy 1999: Ladder Match*
Edge & Christian vs The New Brood
_This is well ahead of it's time. If you liked the TLC matches that Edge & Christian, The Hardyz and Dudley Boys were in, you'll love this._
*****1/2*

*WrestleMania 2000: Triangle Ladder Match*
Edge & Christian vs The Hardyz vs The Dudley Boys
_Not as good as the TLC match they had later in the year, still a classic match in Edge's career. Think of this as a prototype to TLC 2000_
*****1/4*

*Summerslam 2001*
Edge vs Lance Storm
_This is filled with some pretty cool spots and served as a brilliant opener to this PPV._
****1/4*

*Survivor Series 2001*
Edge vs Test
_This was quite boring at the beginning but it picked at the end. Nothing too great._
***1/2*

*Sunday Night Heat 2002*
Edge vs Mr. Perfect
_This last about 3 minutes, had a non-finish and was a huge disappointment. I have no idea why this was on this boxset. Edge must of been a huge fan of Mr. Perfect._
*1/2**

*Judgement Day 2002: Hair vs Hair*
Edge vs Kurt Angle
_Nowhere near as great as I remember this, but still a fun watch. It's very obvious who wins this one._
*****

*Smackdown 2002: Steel Cage Match*
Edge vs Kurt Angle
_One of the best TV cage matches I've seen. This one is up there with Angle vs Benoit from 2001._
****3/4*

*Smackdown 2002*
Edge & Hulk Hogan vs Billy & Chuck
_Nothing great here. Edge gets beat down. He makes the hot tag and Hogan hulks up._
**3/4*

*Unforgiven 2002*
Edge vs Eddie Guerrero
_This was a disappointment for me as I expecting much more. Overall, an alright match. It would of been better to include Edge vs Eddie in a No DQ from Smackdown to be honest._
***1/4*

*Disc 2*

*Vengeance 2004*
Edge vs Randy Orton
_This lasted over 25 minutes and went on for about 15 minutes too long. The crowd was bored, as was I._
**3/4*

*Raw 2005: Street Fight*
Edge vs Shawn Michaels
_Again, another match that I enjoyed much more when I first saw it live. HBK bleeds like a pig here, which was probably why I loved when I first watched it. I love the bloods._
*****

*Raw 2005: Gold Rush Tournament Finals*
Edge vs Kane
_This is a typical Raw main event. What it lacks in good ring action, it makes up for it on historical value._
***1/4*

*Raw 2005: Street Fight*
Edge vs Matt Hardy
_Really fun street fight. I remember this for it's shocking ending but I really wasn't aware of the great build-up to the climax._
****1/2*

*New Year's Revolution 2006*
Edge vs John Cena
_I'm sure you all know what happened here. Edge cashes in his Money in the Bank and beats Cena for the title. We get the last 2 minutes of Cena's first match too._
*NOT RATED*

*WrestleMania 22: Hardcore Match*
Edge vs Mick Foley
_This is most likely WrestleMania's most violent match. It include usages of barbed wire, thumbtacks and even fire. Many cringe-worthy moments in this epic hardcore match._
*****1/4*
*
One Night Stand 2006*
Edge, Mick Foley & Lita vs Tommy Dreamer, Terry Funk & Beulah
_More violent than the last match. This is a good candidate for WWE's most violent match ever. I prefer the last match though. It had much better pacing._
******

*Raw 2006*
Edge vs Rob Van Dam vs John Cena
_Decent TV main event. This match's only purpose was to take the title of RVD due to his recent drug charges._
***3/4*

*Disc 3*

*Summerslam 2006*
Edge vs John Cena
_This suffers from a slow build-up, but has a really good memorable finish. Also, J.R is gold on commentary. _
*****

*Raw 2007*
Edge vs Rob Van Dam
_Edge gets his jaw dislocated in this and still carries on with the match. Nothing 'OMGAMAZING', just a really solid match._
*****

*Raw 2007*
Edge vs Randy Orton
_Taking in their other match on this set, I had very low expectations for this. What I saw was an excellent heel vs heel match with many near-falls. It's weird how I've heard nothing about this match before._
****3/4* 

*Smackdown 2007*
Edge vs Undertaker
_Another MiTB cash-in. It's nice that they include the final moments of the Undertaker/Batista cage match too._
*NOT RATED
*
*Vengeance: Night of Champions 2007*
Edge vs Batista
_A match that relies on storytelling and not spots. Edge works down Batista's previously injured shoulder for a good portion of the match and Batista does a sup-par job at selling it. This match has a smartly booked cheap ending._
****1/4*

*Royal Rumble 2008*
Edge vs Rey Mysterio
_A slow match which shows of how well Rey Mysterio can sell an injury._
***3/4*

*One Night Stand: Extreme Rules 2008: TLC Match*
Edge vs Undertaker
_Most likely the worst TLC match of the bunch. The spots are predictable and the wrestlers make it no secret if they are about to take a bump. But still, with run-in and weapons galore, it's still entertaining._
****1/4 *

*
Summerslam 2008: Hell in a Cell Match*
Edge vs Undertaker
_The first Cell match of the PG era, but that doesn't mean it isn't brutal. Sick match-up with some really cool moments. A few things irk me about the match, so that brings down the rating._
*****1/4*

*Other Features*
Between some of the matches on the set, Edge makes an appearance and talks about the upcoming the match. The problem is though, he's in character and he sometimes spoils the matches. If I'm honest, Edge didn't need to show up on the main portion of the set.

Being the 'Rated R Superstar', this set includes mock movie trailers for a few of the matches. It's nothing fancy, just your standard WWE video package done in trailer form, but it's a welcomed touch.

*The Extras
*
*The Totally Awesome Best of Edge & Christian*
This short video package highlights the funniest moments of this legendary tag team. Funny stuff and the team deserves it's own DVD boxset.

*Adam Copeland vs Christian*
This dark match came from a RAW in 1997. Edge and Matt Striker provide commentary on this rare gem.
*
Edge vs Jeff Jarrett*
In a Toronto house show, Edge picks up an Intercontinental Championship win, but the decision is overturned. Commentary by Edge & Matt Striker. 

*The Verdict *
+ Most matches on the set are ***+.
+ Cool 'trailers' before some on the matches.
+ Rare never-before-seen matches in the extras.
- Some questionable matches included on the set.
- Edge spoils some of the winners of the matches in his segments.
- Missing some of Edge's most important matches. (Money in the Bank I, TLC I & II)
- No Documentary. 

If you are an Edge fan, this is a no-brainer. The disc is only £6.99 from Silvervision right now and even if you can't pick it up from there, I see no reason why you can't buy this at full price. If you aren't the biggest Edgehead but fancy a new WWE DVD set, I'd say it's definitely worth picking up for £6.99. If you can't, then I think their would be better WWE DVDs that would be more to your liking.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Heh, just watched disc 2 of Edge's DVD with a friend. Loved the Edge/Foley and Edge/Foley vs Funk/Dreamer matches.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone got a review for the Eddie Guerrero DVD?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

> Royal Rumble 2008
> Edge vs Rey Mysterio
> A slow match which shows of how well Rey Mysterio can sell an injury.
> **3/4


I don't know if that was selling. I know there's one match that Rey had at the Rumble where his arm was really hurt but he had the match anyway. Also I love that Orton/Edge match from Vengeance 2004, the crowd going insane when Edge starts his comeback and just the pop it gets when he wins is awesome.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> I don't know if that was selling. I know there's one match that Rey had at the Rumble where his arm was really hurt but he had the match anyway. Also I love that Orton/Edge match from Vengeance 2004, the crowd going insane when Edge starts his comeback and just the pop it gets when he wins is awesome.


Nah. Rey was selling his leg.

I can't stand Orton/Edge from Vengeance. The comeback moment was cool, but after boring me shitless for the last 20 minutes, I really couldn't give a fuck about it. Could of been a damn fine match if they chop of 10 minutes of it.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cactus said:


> *EDGE: Decade of Decadence *
> *Unforgiven 2002*
> Edge vs Eddie Guerrero
> _This was a disappointment for me as I expecting much more. Overall, an alright match. It would of been better to include Edge vs Eddie in a No DQ from Smackdown to be honest._
> ***1/4*


That No-DQ match was on the Eddie Guerrero dvd that was released around the same time so either that match, at unforgiven, or the match in Summerslam 2002 would had to suffice.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Cactus said:


> Nah. Rey was selling his leg.
> 
> I can't stand Orton/Edge from Vengeance. The comeback moment was cool, but after boring me shitless for the last 20 minutes, I really couldn't give a fuck about it. Could of been a damn fine match if they chop of 10 minutes of it.


Stick the last several minutes of this match with the first 2/3 or 3/4 of Benoit vs. HHH on the same show and you'd have a 5 star match.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

What do people think of Edge/Taker from Wrestlemania 24? I think it's Edge's best non gimmick singles matches for sure. It was a bit slow paced, but Edge sure stepped it up in his first WM main event. Not only that, I was also surprised to see Edge kick out of the Tombstone. And Charles Robinson's epic run is priceless. *****1/2*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I love that match. I always overlook it when I put in that event because I go straight to MITB and Flair/HBK but it's a great match. I think I have it at ****1/2 as well. And I marked for those youtube videos of the Charles Robinson running to chariots of fire.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Alim said:


> What do people think of Edge/Taker from Wrestlemania 24? I think it's Edge's best non gimmick singles matches for sure. It was a bit slow paced, but Edge sure stepped it up in his first WM main event. Not only that, I was also surprised to see Edge kick out of the Tombstone. And Charles Robinson's epic run is priceless. *****1/2*


I 100 percent agree with you. One of the best WrestleMania main events ever. The second spear was incredible.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Didn't like it too much on last watch. There was a really good barricade spot, though, I think. I prefer probably at least 5 non-gimmcik Edge singles to it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker/Edge, best non-gimmick singles match for Edge easily, and one of the best WM Main Events ever. Fantastic match, they built up the pace from start to finish perfectly, had some storytelling, and the finish was great as well. Didn't love the fact Taker had to kind of no-sell the spear for it to happen, but still, it was different from the usual tombstone finish Taker had done at the previous 6 WM's or so.

Also, on Edge/Orton Vengeance 04, I actually really liked that match. I do have to give it a re-watch, but yeah...


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Edge/'Taker at WrestleMania. It's not bad, but it's not great in my book. I found it way too slow for my liking. I guess I'm just not a fan of Edge in long non-gimmick singles match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd say it's "okay".


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Stone Cold Steve Austin's 4-disc DVD complete listing:
http://rajah.com/base/node/24441


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Alim said:


> What do people think of Edge/Taker from Wrestlemania 24? I think it's Edge's best non gimmick singles matches for sure. It was a bit slow paced, but Edge sure stepped it up in his first WM main event. Not only that, I was also surprised to see Edge kick out of the Tombstone. And Charles Robinson's epic run is priceless. *****1/2*


I found out to be a very good match on the basis of name-value and wrestling ability. Though the commentary team was Cole and Coach, and if you guys think that Cole was bad enough, you got Coachman, so both of those guys at the same booth was like shudders........


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Undertaker/Edge @ WM 24 has grown in stature for me. I was bored the first time but when I watched it again--after a few years--it stuck to me as an amazing match. I would definitely call it one of Edge's best matches and Undertaker's too. On the other hand, the Cell match between the two has gone down for me.

**** 1/2 for WrestleMania 24
*** 1/2 for the Hell in a Cell match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I watched the cell match recently, still holds the ****3/4 rating I gave it when I first watched it. 

Just love everything about the match. Fantastic storytelling and psychology, coupled with awesome spots, a unique spot in spearing Taker through the cage down (at least I don't think it ever happened before that match) and had some great in ring action to go along with it. Ending was damn near perfect as well to write Edge off, but still make him not look weak. Third best Cell match of all time for me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I have Edge/Taker as my 2nd favorite after HBK/Taker. I love Lesnar/Taker and Batista/Trips though.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brye said:


> I think I have Edge/Taker as my 2nd favorite after HBK/Taker. I love Lesnar/Taker and Batista/Trips though.


Same. Those four matches make up my top 4 HIAC matches. All fantastic stuff.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I need to watch Batista/Taker again soon. I don't think I've watched it since it happened.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Brye said:


> I think I have Edge/Taker as my 2nd favorite after HBK/Taker. I love Lesnar/Taker and Batista/Trips though.


No love for Cactus/HHH?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alim said:


> No love for Cactus/HHH?


I'd say that rounds off my top five for sure. Awesome match, just have it a little lower than those four.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

My Top 5 HIAC matches - 

Taker/HBK
Taker/Mankind
Taker/Lesnar
HHH/Batista
Taker/Edge


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I love the Edge/Undertaker series from 08... aside from the TLC match .

WM - ****1/2
BL - ***3/4
JD - ****
HIAC - ****

What I really like about the first 3 PPV matches is how they all evolve from each other, with Edge countering all of Undertaker's big moves at WM going all the way to Undertaker switching up some of his signature moves to Edge CAN'T counter them by JD. HIAC was then just a nice climax to the feud based on how it started back in 2007. TLC was... I dunno, a way to get Undertaker off TV for a couple of months?


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

So what does everyone here think of the Royal Rumble 1997 match? I think it had an ok beginning, kinda dull middle(Aside from the Owen Hart/British Bulldog/Austin dynamic), and pretty cool and of course controversial ending with all these big names (Vader, Taker, Bret, Austin, Mankind, Terry Funk, the soon-to-be Rock, Fake Diesel (who became Kane)). With that, I would give it ***1/2. A very enjoyable rumble, but, not my favorite rumble, which is RR 04.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Someone posted the link but here is the lsiting for Stone Cold's DVD.



> WWE.com has released the complete content listing for its upcoming Stone Cold Steve Austin 4 disc DVD set titled "Stone Cold Steve Austin: The Bottom Line on the Most Popular Superstar of All Time." The DVD will be released on 11/29:
> 
> "Stone Cold Steve Austin" content
> 
> ...


Disappointment is the first word that comes to mind. The lack of his great Kurt Angle matches (again) and poor choices in other areas made this go from must have to I may buy it at some point. A 4 disc DVD with ten matches just doesn't interest me especially when I already have some of them on DVD.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Anguyen92 said:


> So what does everyone here think of the Royal Rumble 1997 match? I think it had an ok beginning, kinda dull middle(Aside from the Owen Hart/British Bulldog/Austin dynamic), and pretty cool and of course controversial ending with all these big names (Vader, Taker, Bret, Austin, Mankind, Terry Funk, the soon-to-be Rock, Fake Diesel (who became Kane)). With that, I would give it ***1/2. A very enjoyable rumble, but, not my favorite rumble, which is RR 04.


I found to be one of the worst Rumbles. It was boring and I wasn't fond of the Mexicans being in there.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Not really a fan of Edge/Taker tbh. When watching Mania live, I actually fell asleep during the first half of the match because it was so slow lol. I have watched it again since and still find it very hard to get into. The second half is great but I can't overlook the first part. I don't really remember their cell match though so maybe that's one to look out for if I get the chance to watch it again.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Edge/Taker is probably the most overrated series of all time.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker/Edge Series:

WM - ****1/4
BL - ***3/4
JD - ***1/2
TLC- ***
HIAC - ****3/4

The WM match had some great wrestling. Yeah, the beginning was slow, but truth be told, that's okay when it builds up like it did. The counters were awesome and as Cal said, helped play into some of their later matches. And I've already said I loved the ending. The only time though I thought the streak may have ended was after that second spear (at that point in time, it wasn't like we'd seen Taker survive a billion finishers like he would at WM25, 26, and 27, so it was more believable at that time), but that was put to rest quickly. 

The Cell match just felt like the total package for a match. Good wrestling, amazing storytelling, psychology, spots, you name it. I'm actually surprised it doesn't get as much love as I give it (where the WM match I do kind of understand why people say it was boring the first half), but I mean, what more could you ask for in a match? Just a perfect way to top off the series.



> Edge/Taker is probably the most overrated series of all time.


It's funny you mention that, because I'd consider the HBK/Jericho series of matches from the same year a lot more overrated. I loved their JD match and Ladder Match, but besides that it was the story of the feud that kept me interested, not the matches tbh. The opposite of Taker/Edge come to think of it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JoeRulz said:


> Edge/Taker is probably the most overrated series of all time.


I hardly remember any of their matches so you may be right lol. But their Cell match from the looks of it seems to be worth a watch so maybe not.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Angle/Michaels is a way more overrated series.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Not sure if I'd say Angle/HBK series is more overrated than something like Jericho/HBK from 08. People really only mention WM and Vengeance for Angle/HBK which imo are both great matches. Their others aren't so good but nobody seems to remember them these days .

Jericho/HBK started off good, liked their JD (?) match and then got a little bored of the feud. Then Jericho punched a bitch HBK's wife p) and things picked up... then it got kinda boring for me again and ended with the Ladder Match that I thought was good but not even close to being the best singles ladder match and wasn't even that close to MOTY for me either. All the matches in between those 2 didn't do much for me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I liked the GAB match from what I remember but for the story purposes mostly.

People have said that the Unforgiven match is amazing but I still don't think I've seen it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

On last watch I thought Vengeance match pretty much sucked. Set up to the finish is dreadful. WrestleMania is good, but I'd still call it way overrated. I like Taker/Orton from the same night a lot more. I'm not even sure I'd say Michaels/Angle is the most overrated series ever, fwiw, though I definitely prefer Michaels/Jericho to it. I don't love tham as much as others (except Unforgiven; looking forward to watching that again), but I don't prefer any Michaels/Angle to the ladder match or...that other one...haven't seen since it aired...Judgment Day? Did they have one at GAB?

Edit- well there we go. GAB. I remember not seeing one and I was sure JD was it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I love Angle/HBK from Mania but would need to watch the Vengeance match again to form a proper opinion on it. I agree that Jericho/HBK is a tad overrated. Their ladder match at No Mercy was awesome but I think Trips/Jeff on the same night is just as good. I also think the Trips/HBK series is overrated by some too while we're on the subject. I adore the Summerslam match, their match on Raw and the marmite topic of their HITC lol. The rest aren't nearly as good though it's still a great series. I would have loved to have seen a modern day match between them before HBK retired. Their feud on the other hand was just cool beans. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

GAB was the bloodbath one that lead to the Summerslam promo where HBK was supposed to retire.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Their ladder match at No Mercy was awesome but I think Trips/Jeff on the same night is just as good. I also think the Trips/HBK series is overrated by some too while we're on the subject. I adore the Summerslam match, their match on Raw and the marmite topic of their HITC lol.


I like Hardy/HHH more than Michaels/Jericho, as well.

Don't know if I would call Michaels/HHH overrated. They didn't have superb stuff, but there's a lot of people giving them roughly no credit at all to sort of even it out.



Brye said:


> GAB was the bloodbath one that lead to the Summerslam promo where HBK was supposed to retire.


90% sure I've seen that. I remember Unforgiven being bloody as well.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

HHH\Batista HIAC might be my 2nd favorite HIAC of all time behind HBK|Taker. HHH absolutely put Batista on the map and made him look a monster and I believe is the biggest match of Batista's career and what made him into the star he eventually became. Got to give a lot of the credit for HHH, As much as people complain about him burying Wrestlers over the years he absolutely made Batista's career.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Really like that match. I almost expect it to go way down every time I watch it and it never does.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I was there live for the GAB one, and I remember it being pretty boring. Yet when I came on here later that night, people were giving the match like **** from what I remember, and I was like "no way." Also at first loved their Unforgiven match, but on last watch I didn't at all. The Ladder match, as I said before, was fantastic. I wouldn't say HHH/Jeff was as good as it or it really even being a thought to being better, but it was an excellent match in itself. Taker/Show from the same night was also a great match.

Angle/HBK's Mania match was great, MOTN imo, and I think MOTY for me. Loved Taker/Orton from that night a lot as well. Their Vengeance match I remember being a great match, but it's been while since I've seen it. 

If anything for the Taker/Edge series, I'd say it's underrated if anything. The series of matches don't get enough love tbh.


As far as Cell matches go, here's how I'd rank the top 5:

1) Taker/HBK
2) Taker/Lesnar
3) Taker/Edge
4) Batista/HHH
5) Taker/Orton
6) Taker/Batista
7) Cactus/HHH
8) Taker/Mandkind
9) 6-man
10) Orton/Cena

First 8 are at least **** in my book. Love the cell match in general... or did. In the last few years since the HIAC PPV, the best one has been Orton/Cena, and I'd only give that around ***1/2.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Angle/HBK from Vengeance sucks because of finish. Fuck you, Kurt!


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Jericho\HBK > Taker\Edge

I think Jericho\HBK series was very good and maybe even close to great. Jericho's character fit perfectly in the storyline and kept me entertained throughout. There promos were very solid and the matches were reasonable as well. It might just be my boner for Jericho that year because I love the guy in general and was digging his character. For the most part, The feud had a good sense of intensity and freshness and didn't get nearly as stale storyline wise as much as Taker\Edge did. Taker\Edge had some quality matches but I feel like the feud didn't have any depth to it and it seemed like it dragged on and on forever. That feud wouldn't finish and Vickie Guerrero was annoyingly bad throughout the feud and I always thought held Edge back into having more character depth. Edge and Taker made up for it in the ring by having terrific chemistry and put on there fair share of solid matches. There TLC and HIAC match were both awesome and I feel like the WrestleMania match was better than averge as well. It's just the story that was boring as hell and Edge really couldn't keep me entertained because Vickie was hogging the spotlight while Undertaker was Undertaker.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

There are a few HIAC matches that I'd probably prefer over it. But Batista vs. 'H in the cell was probably my most favorite Batista match ever until his series with Taker came around.

Oh and the Eddie match at No Mercy '05. I think I might be the only one in the world who likes that match a lot. 

And yeah, I'd go with Jericho\HBK > Taker\Edge as a series as well. Both are fun though.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> I like Hardy/HHH more than Michaels/Jericho, as well.
> 
> Don't know if I would call Michaels/HHH overrated. They didn't have superb stuff, but there's a lot of people giving them roughly no credit at all to sort of even it out.


I've seen people proclaim the HHH/HBK matches as the best shit ever which is just not right imo. But like you said, I've also seen others not give it nearly enough credit either. I guess it depends on who you're talking to lol. 

As for Batista/Trips in the cell, I love this match. It's fucking barbaric with the barbed wire steel chair, the chain and then the use of the steps was awesome too. Awesome match that pretty much made Batista which also makes it kind of special I suppose. The birth of The Animal.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Jericho\HBK > Taker\Edge
> 
> I think Jericho\HBK series was very good and maybe even close to great. Jericho's character fit perfectly in the storyline and kept me entertained throughout. There promos were very solid and the matches were reasonable as well. It might just be my boner for Jericho that year because I love the guy in general and was digging his character. For the most part, The feud had a good sense of intensity and freshness and didn't get nearly as stale storyline wise as much as Taker\Edge did. Taker\Edge had some quality matches but I feel like the feud didn't have any depth to it and it seemed like it dragged on and on forever. That feud wouldn't finish and Vickie Guerrero was annoyingly bad throughout the feud and I always thought held Edge back into having more character depth. Edge and Taker made up for it in the ring by having terrific chemistry and put on there fair share of solid matches. There TLC and HIAC match were both awesome and I feel like the WrestleMania match was better than averge as well. It's just the story that was boring as hell and Edge really couldn't keep me entertained because Vickie was hogging the spotlight while Undertaker was Undertaker.


Oh yeah, Taker/Edge's feud as a whole wasn't as good as HBK/Jericho's... at least until the final 3 weeks when Edge went psycho and became insanely entertaining, but even then, the feud itself was pretty mediocre. It's the series of matches I'd say was better. If I was gonna line em up from their best matches to worst

Taker/Edge HIAC beats Jericho/Michaels Ladder
Taker/Edge WM beats Jericho/Michaels JD (just by a little little bit though)
Taker/Edge Backlash beats HBK/Michaels Unforgiven
Both Taker/Edge JD and TLC beat Jericho/Michaels GAB

Just my opinion, but yeah, I'd take the matches of Taker/Edge easily over Jericho/Michaels any day... well, except I put their WM19 match over all the Taker/Edge matches, but that was from a completely different time, so I didn't count it. 

HBK/Jericho's feud was better, but the matches for Taker/Edge still were the best series of the year imo.



> Oh and the Eddie match at No Mercy '05. I think I might be the only one in the world who likes that match a lot.


I love the match as well. Also pretty memorable because it was Eddie's last PPV.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I think I'd go with HBK/Jericho > Taker/Edge because I honestly just don't really remember much about Taker/Edge at all. It must not be anything special if I can barely remember anything about it lol.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> Both Taker/Edge JD and *TLC* beat Jericho/Michaels GAB


No fuckin' way, dude. That TLC was one big business exposing, too cooperative pile of shit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

> I think I'd go with HBK/Jericho > Taker/Edge because I honestly just don't really remember much about Taker/Edge at all. It must not be anything special if I can barely remember anything about it lol.


Maybe you should go back and watch them. I remember I hadn't watched Austin/HHH 3SoH in years, and completely forgot the match, didn't think anything of it. Went back and watched it, and it became a ***** match. Granted it's been a while, and my memory on the match has faded, but yeah. There are a lot of great matches out there, some get lost in the shuffle.



> No fuckin' way, dude. That TLC was one big business exposing, too cooperative pile of shit.


Yeah, but I was at least awake for that, and it was a kind of amusing match. The GAB match I was there for, live, and I still nearly fell asleep watching it. Even re-watching it is tough.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JoeRulz said:


> No fuckin' way, dude. That TLC was one big business exposing, too cooperative pile of shit.


Isn't the TLC the match where we all saw the spots coming a mile off? That's something I guess I do remember about Taker/Edge lol.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Isn't the TLC the match where we all saw the spots coming a mile off? That's something I guess I do remember about Taker/Edge lol.


Yep... That's the one. Totally business exposing match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JoeRulz said:


> Yep... That's the one. Totally business exposing match.


Yeah. I remember watching that one and shaking my head at the blatant spot setting up that was going on lol.

@EBboy, I watched both series at the time and also again on DVD a few times since and Taker/Edge doesn't stick out as much as HBK/Jericho did. If something was memorable I figure I'd remember it, you know. Meh, I guess I just don't see their series as anything special. I do want to watch their HITC though, for what it's worth.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HHH/Batista is easily my favorite Cell that doesn't involve Taker vs HBK or Lesnar. Edge/Taker HiaC was fun but kinda rediculous at the same time, enjoyed the Mania match a lot though, was a pretty good WM Main Event I thought.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> HHH/Batista is easily my favorite Cell that doesn't involve Taker vs HBK or Lesnar. Edge/Taker HiaC was fun but kinda rediculous at the same time, enjoyed the Mania match a lot though, was a pretty good WM Main Event I thought.


You don't like Cactus Jack vs. Triple H in HIAC much?

I'd probably place Batista & Triple H's HIAC as my fourth favorite HIAC though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not as much as the other matches I listed. Much prefer the Street Fight.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

HHH/Foley HIAC is massively overrated. It was great until Foley's shitty and obvious attempts to re-create the Mankind/Taker slug fest.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Edge/Taker
WM24 - **** 1/2
Backlash - ****
JD - *** 3/4
ONS - ****
SSlam - **** 1/2

Jericho/HBK
JD - ****
GAB - *** 1/4
Unforgiven - **** 1/4
No Mercy - **** 1/2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Edge/Taker
WM24 - *****
Backlash - ***3/4*
JD - ***1/2*
ONS - ***
SSlam - ****1/2*

Jericho/HBK
WMXIX - ****1/2*
JD - ****1/2*
GAB - ***3/4*
Unforgiven - ****1/2*
No Mercy - *****1/4*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Batista/Hunter inside the Cell is MILES better than any other Cell match, except the original. I'd even say it's better than the original. Whilst the original gave it the meaning, what Hunter and Batista did inside the Cell defined it as Hell IN A Cell.

I absolutely adore Michaels/Jericho from WrestleMania XIX and the Ladder match. Except those two matches, I think the rest of their stuff is okay-ish.

Angle/Michaels from WrestleMania 21 is amongst my favorite matches ever. In fact, I'd only place Undertaker's WrestleMania matches against Michaels (II) and Hunter (II) over it--just limiting them to WrestleMania matches since then. Their Vengeance match gets bad on ever viewing though. So, as a series, I think I'd agree with Yeah.

Hunter/Michaels from SummerSlam 2002 is my all time favorite match, while their Raw match is another terrific match. The rest of the stuff ranges from bad (3 Stages of Hell) to okay (Hell in a Cell).




JoeRulz said:


> Edge/Taker is probably the most overrated series of all time.


I agree. Except WrestleMania 24, which massively grew on me upon multiple re-watching, the entire series gets too much praise.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

I loved how pretty much everything that Taker and Edge did in HIAC made sense in the context of their long feud. There's still something "off" about that match though, not really sure how to explain it.

Only seen Jericho/HBK ladder match once, the day of the PPV. Loved it and had one the best "no idea who's gonna win now" moments, it took me back to when I was 14 years old. Don't want to watch it again because I'm sure I'm not going to enjoy it as much and I see no point in doing that.

Haven't seen Brock vs Taker HIAC in years, but that (and the first Cell match) is the only one I would put above Batista vs Trips. That truly was the last Hell In A Cell.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

antoniomare007 said:


> I loved how pretty much everything that Taker and Edge did in HIAC made sense in the context of their long feud. There's still something "off" about that match though, not really sure how to explain it.


I agree with that for sure. I still lose my shit when Undi grabs the camera to use on Edge.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Some random thoughts on what's been said since I was last on:

Finish to Angle/HBK vengeance was indeed fucking shit. But even with the ending I think the match is better than WM .

As a FEUD HBK/Jericho shits over Undertaker/Edge, even though I still think its overrated as a feud (took me quite a while to warm up to Jericho's. Very... ... ... slow... ... ... talking... ... ... style). As far as just a series of matches, I think Undertaker/Edge shits over HBK/Jericho . Just ignore their TLC match. Never happened. At all. You are all making it up. Like HHH/Undertaker from 2002. NEVER HAPPENED DAMMIT!

Top 5 HIAC Matches:

Undertaker/HBK 1997 (GOAT)
Undertaker/Lesnar 2002 (Someone mentioned about HHH/Batista defining hell IN A cell, well imo THIS match does that)
Undertaker/Orton 2005 (fuck me, this has to be one of the most brutal matches in WWE history)
HHH/Batista 2005 (2 fucking awesome HIAC matches in 2005... both with the top 2 HIAC match guys who have been in the most HIAC matches against 2 former Evolution members!)
HHH/Cactus Jack 2000 (I still really fucking like this match, especially the spot with the chair when HHH makes Foley sit down and shit. I totally didn't understand what the fuck was happening until I re-watched the build up on Raw and SD before it lol)


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Razor King said:


> Batista/Hunter inside the Cell is MILES better than any other Cell match, except the original. I'd even say it's better than the original. Whilst the original gave it the meaning, what Hunter and Batista did inside the Cell defined it as Hell IN A Cell.


Going to have to disagree here. No Hell IN a Cell matches the intensity and brutality of Undertaker/Lesnar and probably never will.


*EDIT*



> Jim Ross has confirmed on Twitter that he was interviewed for *the new Edge DVD*. It is also rumored that WWE has conducted interviews with Trish Stratus and Rhino for the feature.
> 
> The off-air segment from the Edge Appreciation Smackdown is slated to be included as an exclusive.
> 
> Expect to see the new Edge DVD/Blu-ray in early 2012.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta - Superstars 1/10/11*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRxkjWlG1Yw

Cool to see old school Danielson back. I guess the fact the Superstars was cancelled in the US either made him say fuck it and go back to stretching people or he was just pissed off he didn't got booked for Smackdown. The German suplex spot was scary though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

antoniomare007 said:


> *Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta - Superstars 1/10/11*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRxkjWlG1Yw
> 
> Cool to see old school Danielson back. I guess the fact the Superstars was cancelled in the US either made him say fuck it and go back to stretching people or he was just pissed off he didn't got booked for Smackdown. The German suplex spot was scary though.


That match was pretty sick for seven minutes.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

antoniomare007 said:


> *Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta - Superstars 1/10/11*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRxkjWlG1Yw
> 
> Cool to see old school Danielson back. I guess the fact the Superstars was cancelled in the US either made him say fuck it and go back to stretching people or he was just pissed off he didn't got booked for Smackdown. The German suplex spot was scary though.


Damn, Bryan looks very vicious out there. I like it. It was very good for the seven minutes out there. 

Obviously, my minor gripe to the match out there was Striker trying to say why doesn't Daniel Bryan cash in his MITB briefcase after the HITC title match as oppose to WM main event. Kayfabe-wise, if you have a certain chance that you would be one of the main events at WM, you take it because its far more bigger in terms of profile than cashing it in at a B-show PPV.

But, enough of that, how is the Benoit vs Guerrero match at Vengeance 2003 anyway? Might watch it today.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Benoit/Guerrero from that show is awesome. (Y)

One of my favorite openers.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Very excited for the new Edge DVD and good Danielson match. I love seeing his mexican surfboard spot.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Edge's movie he filmed last year is meant to be coming out early 2012 as well. Tears, I tell you. Tears.

Anyway, what pay per view should I watch? Let's say 2005 to now.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Vengeance 2005


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Edge's movie he filmed last year is meant to be coming out early 2012 as well. Tears, I tell you. Tears.
> 
> Anyway, what pay per view should I watch? Let's say 2005 to now.


Yeah, I got agree with the above with Vengeance 2005. If you want to get nostalgic with ECW, then One Night Stand 2005 might be your taste as well. No Way Out 2006 has that great Angle vs Taker match as well as a Benoit vs Booker T match. Another good suggestion would be Backlash 2007.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Survivor Series '05, imo.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

lol yeah I love ECW One Night Stand, both 05 and 06. It's been a good while since I've seen it though, and admittedly I can only really remember the promo side of things. IMO, it's one of the most fascinating pay per views of all time.

1) The Hammerstein Ballroom just screams "enemy territory". It looks nothing like a WWE arena, the fans act nothing like WWE fans and you instantly get this feeling of venturing into strange new lands.
2) Like I mentioned, the crowd. A 2000 person capacity venue means chants carry really easily, and it's the closest you can get to a fluent fan-performer dialogue. 
3) Of 2005, the story of it was just damn amazing, I'm sorry. The superstars of RAW and Smackdown filing into their balcony seats, looking down at everyone, sticking out like sore thumbs in their respective red and blue shirts. The crowd knows they're there, boos them accordingly. The mini-segments with Bischoff, and later how Paul Heyman came out and called them out on their bullshit. How it finished with Steve Austin demanding how they come down and have a brawl... no words for it. Simply extraordinary.
4) You know what come to mention, I have only seen the six-man from 2006 ONS. Still, it was very good. Good before match promo, the match itself was cringeworthy in terms of spots.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I love RVD/Cena from '06. Might be the crowd but I thought it was fun as hell. Wasn't a fan of Orton/Angle though. Edge/Foley/Lita vs Dreamer/Funk/Beaulah is epic. And Big Show throwing around people 1/3 of his size is pretty awesome too.

Big fan of ONS '05 and '06.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Brye said:


> I love RVD/Cena from '06. Might be the crowd but I thought it was fun as hell. *Wasn't a fan of Orton/Angle though*. Edge/Foley/Lita vs Dreamer/Funk/Beaulah is epic. And Big Show throwing around people 1/3 of his size is pretty awesome too.
> 
> Big fan of ONS '05 and '06.


I was a fan of the chants 

When you get to that spot that Terry Funk is in the barbed wire table screaming "JESUS, MY EYE" it makes you stop and think about what you are actually watching. Pure insanity.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Not a fan of either ECW ONS shows, outside of the awesome 6 person tag from 06. I don't like the original ECW in general though .

A couple of 05-now PPV's I'd recommend:

Vengeance 05
Any SD 06 PPV
RR 07
Backlash 07
Survivor Series 07
RR 09

WM's as well, and outside of those I mentioned my memory is too shitty to bring up any other shows .

EDIT: The eye spot with Funk at ONS 06 is amazing. I legit thought he was injured at the time. Even more awesome if you've seen the Empty Arena match with Lawler in Memphis from the 80's.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> I was a fan of the chants
> 
> When you get to that spot that Terry Funk is in the barbed wire table screaming "JESUS, MY EYE" it makes you stop and think about what you are actually watching. Pure insanity.


I was hanging out with a friend at school who has watched Raw with me and my roommate for the last month and I showed him some matches off the Edge DVD and he was freaking out during that match.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Not a fan of either ECW ONS shows, outside of the awesome 6 person tag from 06. I don't like the original ECW in general though .
> 
> A couple of 05-now PPV's I'd recommend:
> 
> ...


Thank you, will do. I already checked out the 07 Rumble, I believe I reviewed it in here as I went. I finished off each match with "pretty good" or "not too good actually" because I lack the consistency to give out star ratings haha.


Brye said:


> I was hanging out with a friend at school who has watched Raw with me and my roommate for the last month and I showed him some matches off the Edge DVD and he was freaking out during that match.


Right? It's when you show this stuff to non wrestling fans, I believe I sent my friend a link of the 'spear through burning table 0mgz!!' and she flipped too. "Oh my god what are they doing? OH MY GOD THAT'S HORRIBLE... WHAT IS THAT IN HIS BACK OH GOD OH GOD." It is the extreme I know, but perspectives like that often do make you wonder.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Watched Daniel Bryan vs. Trent Barreta from Superstars this past week, great 6-7 minute match. This is my first time watching Superstars. I have seen VERY little of Bryan's work, especially in the WWE because he's on Smackdown, and I don't watch Smackdown and I wasn't really following wrestling much at all last year and for most of this year. But I can see the comparisons between him and Chris Benoit. He's got a similar build and loves to use his submission moves. I don't think he's very good on the mic either.

As for Barreta, never seen this guy wrestle until now. He kind of reminded me of 1-2-3 Kid in the way he looked. Anyways, this was your basic grounding the high flyer type of match where Bryan used various arm holds and to keep Trent from flying. There was one spot where it looked like Barreta landed on his neck from a released german suplex, but he kind of just rolled through and came right back. Very enjoyable. ***3/4*

Anyone want to recommend more Daniel Bryan matches from his work in the WWE?


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

vs Miz - Night Of Champions 2010
vs Dolph Ziggler - Bragging Rights 2010 (his best WWE match, imo)

he has a lot of good/very good tv matches with guys like DiBiase, Sheamus, Regal and Del Rio.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Bryan had a really banging match with Sin Cara this year. I can't remember the date though, but it was during the build-up to Over The Limit.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Just saw Barreta/Bryan. Sick-ass match. The release german suplex was epic as was Bryan countering Trent's leapfrog into a Mexican Surfboard. I'd recommend it to anyone with 5 minutes to kill. ***+.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Barretta seems to be a really trusty guy to have a good match with. Dragon's obv. not a person who needs a specific opponent to have a goody, though.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Anguyen92 said:


> Damn, Bryan looks very vicious out there. I like it. It was very good for the seven minutes out there.
> 
> Obviously, my minor gripe to the match out there was Striker trying to say why doesn't Daniel Bryan cash in his MITB briefcase after the HITC title match as oppose to WM main event. Kayfabe-wise, if you have a certain chance that you would be one of the main events at WM, you take it because its far more bigger in terms of profile than cashing it in at a B-show PPV.
> 
> But, enough of that, how is the Benoit vs Guerrero match at Vengeance 2003 anyway? Might watch it today.


I think that Striker trying to hype up the PPV more than anything.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Superstars had two good matches this week.

Bryan/Barretta was a great match and I really liked seeing Bryan bring out more of an aggressive and intense personality now, I love that submission finisher too.

Morrison/McIntyre was another good one. I've always enjoyed their matches together, they seem to flow well and the offense from both guys is always so good. Was an odd experience to see Morrison win a match too...


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Haven't bothered with Superstars since Masters left, but fuck, a pimped Bryan match, plus a Morrison/McIntyre match? Definitely downloading the show now lol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Barretta/Danielson was pretty swank Cal, not amazing persay but it was worth watching, I think thats the first time i've actually seen Barreta wrestle. I don't know if I can stomach watching Morrison/McIntyre and its not because of Drew.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I liked the majority of the other Morrison/McIntyre matches from 09 (I think?), so I'm fine watching it even if Morrison is a pile of shit. Besides, there is a good chance McIntyre beats the fuck out of him before he ends up losing to him .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just can't tolerate that flippy cunt. Unless Vader comes out of retirement to kill him, or Tenryu. That would be better actually.


----------



## DQ STUD (Feb 3, 2011)

Who thinks that the Hell in a Cell DVD should be re-released this year with the addition of the first ever triple threat match later tonight? This match is going to be a classic for sure, probably 5 stars with the work of Del Rio and Punk, and Cena has shown earlier this year that he can rise to the occassion and put on a 5 Star match when the duty calls for it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm sure it'll be the PPV of the year.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

It actually has good chance of being a great ppv in my opinion. A lot of people are not giving it enough credit. Sheamus/Christian, Cara/Cara, Bourne/Kofi vs Swagger/Ziggler, Henry/Orton HIAC, Cena/Punk/Rio HIAC all have potential to be good to great matches.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> It actually has good chance of being a great ppv in my opinion. A lot of people are not giving it enough credit. Sheamus/Christian, Cara/Cara, *Bourne/Kofi vs Swagger/Ziggler*, Henry/Orton HIAC, Cena/Punk/Rio HIAC all have potential to be good to great matches.


Is that official?

And I'm interested to see if anything happens with the Christian/Ziggler/Swagger/Rhodes/Vickie/Otunga storyline.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

They could all be good matches, but the direction has been about ZERO BUYS lately. You had two feuds that fit into this PPV quite nicely (Christian vs. Orton and HHH vs. Punk) but they're not happening for a variety of reasons, all of them with one thing in common - creative incompetency.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena/Punk III should have been inside the cell.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm sure the absolute dumbest of pro wrestling fans would have done a buildup far superior than WWE has delivered.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I'm sure the absolute dumbest of pro wrestling fans would have done a buildup far superior than WWE has delivered.


When was the last time you visited the TNA section?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*WWE Hell in a Cell 2011*
Christian vs Sheamus: *****
Sin Cara vs Sin Cara: ****
Air Boom vs Ziggler/Swagger: ***1/2*
Henry vs Orton: ***3/4*
Rhodes vs Morrison: ***1/4*
Kelly vs Phoenix: ****
Punk vs Del Rio vs Cena: ****1/2*

Nothing mind-blowingly good, but all matches are of decent quality. Enjoyable PPV.

Let's see how it ranks up with the other WWE 2011 PPVs...

Money in the Bank
Summerslam
Royal Rumble 
Elimination Chamber
*Hell in a Cell*
Extreme Rules
WrestleMania
Night of Champions
Over The Limit
Capitol Punishment


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Missed most of the PPV but looking at the card...Why the hell did Rhodes face Morrison? There was absolutely no buildup there at all. I'm confused.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fill time no doubt. Seemed like 1/2 the planned card was done with an hour into the show by the sound of the chatbox.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow, Morrison is basically a glorified jobber.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

KingCal said:


> When was the last time you visited the TNA section?


I'm sure that Vinny Ru marks would create bitter shit than Vinny Ru himself. It's a default fact.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Spoiler:  didn't watch HIAC but thoughts on stuff be here



Bryan only having a dark match pisses me off, and Alberto winning the title is worse




I hate that company. Seriously.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, all-in-all, a kinda average PPV. Most of the matches were just ok. As for the main event match, once again I kinda felt bad for Del Rio in terms of the crowd. Either they were cheering for Cena or for Punk, which makes the decision to have him win this one kinda puzzling. As for the last five minutes of the PPV, as always the follow-up would have to be important. Though, I would have just wished that it was just Punk vs Cena alone in the HITC due to the history they have. Btw, is there a possibility that somewhere along the lines that Punk and Cena would go one hour?


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio vs. John Cena vs. CM Punk - Hell in a Cell

They give this match an hour. The aftermath took 5 minutes. The match went for about (not even) 20 minutes. The pace of the match was too quick for a Hell in a Cell bout. All men were just going nuts trying to hit their finishers. Which in hindsight makes sense because you want to get the fuck outta there considering there are 2 other guys locked in a cage with you, but the match should have taken a slow, methodical pace, at least for the first 10 minutes and eased into a chaotic bout in which the whole match was pretty much it. Del Rio and Punk wrestled so good. Cena didn't do much, really. CM Punk was the 'glue' so to speak, but without the heel Del Rio, the match would have had no flow. CM Punk takes almost all the bumps, which is odd because it's a triple threat match, so why not share it around? Del Rio winning made me happy. The way he won was perfectly fine. It took a massive shot to the face with a pole, and a shot to the mid-section to keep the Punk man down. This match, however, was a little too chaotic and fast for me. A slower pace, with more weaponry and a little more emotion (which could have came if the match was actually built), and this would have been a mini-classic. 

***1/2


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Anguyen92 said:


> Well, all-in-all, a kinda average PPV. Most of the matches were just ok. As for the main event match, once again I kinda felt bad for Del Rio in terms of the crowd. Either they were cheering for Cena or for Punk, which makes the decision to have him win this one kinda puzzling. As for the last five minutes of the PPV, as always the follow-up would have to be important. Though, I would have just wished that it was just Punk vs Cena alone in the HITC due to the history they have. Btw, is there a possibility that somewhere along the lines that Punk and Cena would go one hour?


Can't really expect Del Rio to get cheers against 2 mega-faces in Cena and Punk, to be honest. Del Rio's role was played perfectly. He's going to get heat for the shit he did in the match tonight.



Yeah1993 said:


> Spoiler:  didn't watch HIAC but thoughts on stuff be here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Del Rio winning is better than Cena. By a mile. It's just stupid how he lost the title to Cena at Night of Champions...



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Missed most of the PPV but looking at the card...Why the hell did Rhodes face Morrison? There was absolutely no buildup there at all. I'm confused.


Because WWE does this all the time. They throw random matches in on the day because they can't be fucked building towards actual rivalries and planning matches/feuds in advance.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

TheLadderMatch said:


> Can't really expect Del Rio to get cheers against 2 mega-faces in Cena and Punk, to be honest. Del Rio's role was played perfectly. *He's going to get heat for the shit he did in the match tonight.*


I sure hope so, because the dude is a good in-ring worker and that he deserves to be have a heated booed and be chanted "You suck" or "Del Rio sucks" or something along the lines at that to make sure that the crowd directing the heat at him and not be a generic heel stock for Cena to devour on again.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I didn't watch most of the Hell in a Cell show last night (didn't really care for it honestly) except for the Cena/Del Rio/Punk main event. Which I thought was a fun match.

They came up with a few of creative spots I didn't expect and worked well under the WWE triple threat formula I thought. Probably the best HIAC match I've enjoyed in a while that wasn't Orton vs. Sheamus. But Del Rio winning the WWE Title once again (seriously WTF?) just makes me confused on why he lost it in the first place

Sad how I don't care about who's winning the title ever since Punk lost it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't worry HHH will make the whole title situation better.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I miss the times when it took 5 months or longer for the WWE/World Champion to lose the title and not 2-4 weeks.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

RockCity™ said:


> I miss the times when it took 5 months or longer for the WWE/World Champion to lose the title and not 2-4 weeks.


There just trying to build Cenas Streak, To beat Flairs record.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Is there any match from HIAC worth downloading? I practically stopped watching WWE after Night Of Champions, but I feel like I should watch Sheamus/Christian.


----------



## Big Pete (Jul 23, 2011)

Sheamus/Christian was fairly solid, not something to go out of your way for but if you're a fan, not a bad way to spend 15 or so minutes.

Personally thought the tag and the main event (including the closing segment) were the highlights.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

HiaC is worth a watch. Skip past Cara vs Cara, Diva's title match and the IC title match.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I guess I will watch Fella/Christian. And possibly the main event, just for some lulz.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't understand the point of ADR winning the MITB, Cashing it in, Losing a month later, & than winning it back. Where they hell are they going with this and how does that build him credibility? If anything it makes themselves look ignorant and not thinking long term. The only thing positive I can take out of it is ADR is a very skilled in ring worker and I have faith that he will put on at least solid matches for there upcoming PPVS, But this is only assuming he's going to keep the title longer than a month. I'm not worried about ADR as an in ring worker, I'm just worried about his promo ability and mic work. I almost felt embarassed for the guy on commentary when he was next to CM Punk as he really couldn't think of anything to say and sounded like Punk was talking to his weekly lawn mower servant. Totally outclassed in that category but we will see how developes. One thing is for sure, When it comes to mic\commentary ability there's no way in hell he's "Mexican JBL".


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Alim said:


> Anyone want to recommend more Daniel Bryan matches from his work in the WWE?


Some good matches (not on the level of Bryan vs Miz or Ziggler though) are

2011
Daniel Bryan vs Ted DiBiase (Jan 25 NXT)
Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus (March 14 Raw)
Daniel Bryan vs Tyson Kidd (Aug 5 SmackDown)
Daniel Bryan and Gail Kim vs Tyson Kidd and Melina (Mar 24 Superstars)
Daniel Bryan vs Tyson Kidd (Aug 5 SmackDown)
Daniel Bryan vs Alberto Del Rio (Aug 19 SmackDown) 

Daniel Bryan vs Ted DiBiase (Survivor Series 2010)
Daniel Bryan vs The Miz vs John Morrison (Hell in a Cell 2010)
Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler (Oct 25 2010 Raw)
Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler (Oct 29 2010 SmackDown)
Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger (Nov 15 2010 Raw)
Daniel Bryan vs William Regal (Dec 20 2010 Raw)
Daniel Bryan vs Batista (March 5 2010 Raw)


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sheamus vs. Christian - ***
Cena vs. Punk vs. Del Rio - **3/4
Orton vs. Henry - **3/4

Not the best PPV.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've got the tag match at ***1/4. Both cell matches were okay but they just didn't need to be in cells.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Tag match was good. It could have gone on alot longer and should have been the opener.

Still think the HIAC PPV could be a sucess. They know around June/July time if they start a feud around then they can have it finish in HIAC. Ridiculous Cena/Punk and Orton/Christian weren't in the cell. Even Punk/HHH would have been acceptable.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

damn, that Henry/Orton match could have been awesome with an 80's crowd. It was still good though, most of the PPV was.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

2nd best wwe PPV of the year imo. Main event was quality and actually featured Cena selling like a trooper. Couldn't believe my eyes. They haven't yet f**d up Mark Henry and turned a hot feud into a crappy monthly title changer ala Christian/Orton, the tag title match put the onus on the tag titles, the Divas match was shockingly good, Sheamus/Christian was a real well worked opener and the IC Title was good fun for what it was. Plus whether or not the Miz/Truth interference was a good thing or not the manner in which it built throughout the night was well crafted. 

Another wwe title change is facking bulls**t and the Cara thing sucked but otherwise I was greatly entertained.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i'm waiting for my kfc im sooooo hungry


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

I miss 2008. Last time I can remember there being structure to the WWE and a consistent brand split, along with 3-4 good-great matches on every PPV.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i hope miz and truth blackmail triple h to let them return i mean triple attacked miz while he was handcuffed his a pussy


----------



## lemo (Jan 1, 2006)

i hope somebody can help me here,

when i used to have my dvd players , some dvd's that weren't shot in hd i get bars on the left & side on the screen but i can easily get rid of those bars when i edit my tv settings on my dvd and choose 4:3 letterbox then i have the full image in the screen without those bars.

now i got a blue ray player , so i played a WWE blue ray that isn't shot in hd & like usual i got those bars on left & right , but the problem when i edited my settings to 4:3 letterbox i still couldn't get the full image on the screen & get rid of the bars !

is there any way to make my blue ray operates like my dvd player & get rid of those bars when they occur ?


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Hell in a Cell 2011*
John Cena vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. CM Punk (Hell in a Cell) - ***1/2
Christian vs. Sheamus - ***1/4
Air Boom vs. Jack Swagger/Dolph Ziggler - **3/4
Mark Henry vs. Randy Orton (Hell in a Cell) - **1/2
Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara - **1/2
Cody Rhodes vs. John Morrison - **
Kelly Kelly vs. Beth Phoenix - *1/4

Solid PPV but didn't have anything outstanding. I liked the main event and thought they had a few creative spots, especially Cena being locked out of the cell. I don't understand what the point of Del Rio losing the title 2 weeks ago was. Both main events though could have been done without the cell as the feuds didn't really need it. Still a decent PPV.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Christian vs. Sheamus - ***
Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara - **3/4
Air Boom vs. Swagger/Ziggler - **3/4
Henry vs. Orton - **1/4
Cody vs. JoMo - **
Kelly vs. Beth - *3/4
Cena vs. Del Rio vs. Punk - ***1/2


----------



## Shaner1000 (Jan 24, 2007)

Christian vs. Sheamus - ***
Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara - **1/2
Air Boom vs. Swagger/Ziggler - **3/4
Henry vs. Orton - **1/2
Cody vs. JoMo - **
Kelly vs. Beth - *1/2
Cena vs. Del Rio vs. Punk - ***1/2

Overall a pretty solid event. Nothing too bad, however nothing to go out of your way to go see except the main event.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> i'm waiting for my kfc im sooooo hungry


Er wrong thread?

Anyway my starz!

Triple Threat Hell in a Cell - ****
Tag Team Titles - *** 1/2
Christian vs Sheamus - *** 1/2
Henry vs Orton - ***
IC Title - ** 1/2
Divas Title - ** 1/2
Caras - * 1/2


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Sheamus/Christian ***1/2
Cena/Del Rio/Punk *3/4

I didn't watch the rest.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

What was so bad about the Cell match, Joe?


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

So how was the 12 man tag match? Is it worth watching?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Christian vs. Sheamus - ***1/4
Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara - **
Air Boom vs. Swagger/Ziggler - ***
Henry vs. Orton - **3/4
Cody vs. JoMo - **1/4
Kelly vs. Beth - *3/4
Cena vs. Del Rio vs. Punk - ***1/2


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Anguyen92 said:


> So how was the 12 man tag match? Is it worth watching?


Fuck knows. I skipped it because it just seemed way too predictable. It seemed to be a very long match by TV standards though.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Immensely enjoyable. IMO it's contendor for TV match of the year. The finish was only predictable in that they did the "all finishers finish" and the faces won. Expected Cena to pick up the win as normal, but it was Sheamus they gave it to. Shows the faith they have in him I suppose.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I really liked the 12 man tagg tbh. Really fun, long match that showcased the midcard hanging in there with the main event. Ziggler sold the kick like a champ.

HIAC

Sheamus/Christian - ***1/4
Sin Cara/Sin Cara - **1/4
Air Boom vs Swagger/Ziggler - ***1/2 (MOTN)
Henry/Orton - ***
Rhodes/Morrison - **1/4
Kelly/Beth - **1/2
Punk/Cena/Rio - ***1/2

Finish was epic to the main event though.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

HiaC 2011

Sheamus/Christian - ***
Sin Cara/Sin Cara - **
Air Boom vs Swagger/Ziggler - ***
Henry/Orton - ***
Rhodes/Morrison - **1/2
Kelly/Beth - *1/2
Punk/Cena/Rio - *** 3/4 (I was about tu put a ***1/2 but the fact that the defending champion was locked outside was a brilliant idea) 

Henry/orton deserves the *** star imo because henry kicked out of the rko and i was kind of surprised.

Nice PPV


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

shocking and memorable ending to overall dull PPV and average main event?

hurray, the attitude era really is back!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

redeadening said:


> hurray, the attitude era really is back!


I bloody hope not!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Next week Santino is going to allegedly weigh over 400 lbs. :side:


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Cactus said:


> What was so bad about the Cell match, Joe?


I simply didn't like it, but it would be very good without that carnage at the end. Too much soap opera. Oh, and fucking cops in wrestling = automatic fail.

Fella/Christian, now that was a good match. Fella is the man.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I loved the drama and I thought the cops were a nice touch.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Given they're meant to not be employed, I thought having cops made sense.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Any good Lesnar DVD's? Or Angle?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I have no problem with people loving this match, just like with Punk/Trips, but last two PPV main events were huge disappointment after MITB and Summerslam four star classics.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> I have no problem with people loving this match, just like with Punk/Trips, but last two PPV main events were huge disappointment after MITB and Summerslam four star classics.


I still don't get why people loved the NOC match though. It's horrible.



For The Win said:


> Any good Lesnar DVD's? Or Angle?


Brock has a DVD called 'Here Comes The Pain'. It's a only has one disc, but I guess you'll want it if you're a fan of Brock. It has his a pretty cool documentary and some of his most of his important matches up to WMXIX. 

Kurt on the other hand, has no WWE DVD releases. He has a TNA DVD, but that's of course lacking any WWE footage. He does however has a VHS called 'It's True, It's True'. It's an hour feature on Kurt. Kurt is in character and it's just pure gold. It has some behind-the-scenes stuff and match highlights. Highly recommended.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I'll see if I can find the Kurt DVD, wish he'd come back to WWE even for a short while.

I'll keep an eye out for Brock's DVD too.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

JoeRulz said:


> I simply didn't like it, but it would be very good without that carnage at the end. Too much soap opera. Oh, and fucking cops in wrestling = automatic fail.
> 
> Fella/Christian, now that was a good match. Fella is the man.


You factored stuff that happened after the match finished into your star rating?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> You factored stuff that happened after the match finished into your star rating?


Well, of course, it's still the part of the segment/match.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

JoeRulz said:


> Well, of course, it's still the part of the segment/match.


Eh, to each his own I suppose. 

Personally, none of that shit has anything to do with the match itself. I mean do you factor in shit like Del Rio cashing into the Punk/Cena match?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, I do. I hate it, but I do. Because that Punk/Cena match was missing the final chapter from in-ring perspective, instead of that we got the Del Rio cash-in chapter.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I just realized something....the biggest (Andre) and smallest (Rey) WWE Champ of all time lost the belt the night they won it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

to be fair though, i factor in what happened between savage and liz after his match warrior


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I just shut off Cena/Punk from SS when Punk is celebrating because it marks a horrible part of WWE history. :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Brye said:


> I just shut off Cena/Punk from SS when Punk is celebrating because it marks a *horrible part of WWE history*. :side:


A Mexican beating an American citizen clean in the middle of the ring eh?

Who are you, McQueen :side:



In all seriousness, Punk should be champion but I'm content to let it slide as long as this angle eventually comes out with him winning the title at Wrestlemania. How they'll get to a point where face Punk chases the gold against the odds I do not know but I'd love for HHH to be somehow ousted from the company and TV for a while whilst the new power group with someone other than Vince being the leader and Punk challenging their authority along the lines of his 6/27 promo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd love that and I agree about it not being Vince. I really hope he has nothing to do with it but it would make sense if he did.

And :argh: at the first part.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Are you insinuating i'm Mexican brah?


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Just bought the Hell in a Cell 3 disc set for ten bucks. Cant wait to watch it.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Nah you're not multi-skilled, and no wanking with two different hands is not multi skilled


I was more insinuating you would not be amused seeing a mexican beating an honourable american, what with your shall we say callous feelings towards the finer skinned people in society.


Senor McQueen does have a nice ring to it now though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

U Jelly I can doublefist my crank son?

I like ADR, but he shouldn't be champion right now. His character is also pretty shallow and hasn't really developed any since his debut. He'd work better simply as a Ted DiBiase in the 80's top heel but not the focus of the company kinda character always spouting off how its his destiny to be champion and doing whatever cruel tricks/schemes he can to make his drean come true but ultimately fail. But obviously that wouldn't work for him now since he's a 2-Time champ.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen keeping it real by talking like the kids did years back, its like Bizzaro World in here.

ADR winning the title back two weeks after losing the damn thing is just the sort of shit WWE booking needs to cut out, Del Rio isn't particularly special in any area bar charisma and look (hell of a bumper though to his credit) but cutting the guy's balls off so soon into his career isn't going to help anyone. Then again WWE's roster is so depleted in terms of over wrestlers its inevitable guys like Del Rio will be rushed into the main event to compensate for having no-one else interesting to work with until he's ready.

Mark Henry is world champion, Jerry Lawler finally got a world title match on PPV, Sheamus & Punk are big projects and figures in the company and Regal draws closer to being a commentator, so for now I am content.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Stopped watching Raw once Alberto won the Title. Really have no interest in him at all and I cannot understand the reason behind having Punk not hold the Title since MITB. When I think about the whole tournament/Vince/Kevin Nash/Alberto wins/Cena has two month> title reings.....Good God they have really fucked this up. I'm convinced they've hired a less insane relative of Vince Russo because no one else with even the slightest bit of wrestling knowledge could have dropped the ball here. Luckily thought it looks like with the right booking they can pick it up again in the near future. They likely won't, though.

Oh but Henry as Champion = AWESOME


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

What I cannot believe is how Vince keeps changing his mind about everything after all this years when it's clearly not working and how much power he has in the sense that no one has (or maybe can?) stepped up and stop this stupid stop-and-go style of booking.

Say what you want about Del Rio, but it has been pretty clear that from day 1 the company has had big plans for him. They finally give him the ball after postponing it for like 6 months (and after he has lost most of his heat) and instead of helping or protecting one of their biggest projects, they turn their backs at him after 1 fucking bad rating. It's fucking unbelievable when you think about it. Now they give him back the belt on some "well, we didn't really meant to do that" but the damage is already done.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The worst problem is how creative and Vince will just pull the rug from under Del Rio when he doesn't pop ratings out of his arse instead of questioning why crowds/audiences/viewers don't care to watch him. Instead of slowly developing him and conditioning the audience to react to him whilst relying on Cena, HHH and Punk etc to pull in ratings and crowds they rush him into the main event and book him like a nobody who can't beat the top guys and are then seemingly dumbfounded when him dominating the show leads to poor ratings.

It would be like killing off Aaron Paul on Breaking Bad and making someone like Skylar the main focus of the show, ratings just naturally wouldn't stay the same because one is an engrossing and engaging character and the other isn't more than a side character who offers some emotional reaction out of Walter and is the reasoning behind his actions.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I want Champion vs Champion at Wrestlemania and the loser better "git his wig split" if you know what i'm saying. Two Champs is stupid especially since the brand split is virtually non existant right now.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, I decided to indulge myself into some wrestlecrap in the form of Lesnar vs Goldberg and yep, it is as bad as it sounds. Holy cow, like around 3 or 4 minutes of doing literally nothing while the fans are turning on the match and like three or four minutes of pretty pedestrian stuff like they are holding back or something, and of course the ending, which are the somewhat redeeming factors because their finishers are awesome and the fact that Austin give both of them the stunner to give the obligatory FU to please the fans that already turned on the match. 

Good gravy, if you want to somewhat torture yourself, emotionally and mentally, go ahead and watch that match.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> The worst problem is how creative and Vince will just pull the rug from under Del Rio when he doesn't pop ratings out of his arse instead of questioning why crowds/audiences/viewers don't care to watch him. Instead of slowly developing him and conditioning the audience to react to him whilst relying on Cena, HHH and Punk etc to pull in ratings and crowds they rush him into the main event and book him like a nobody who can't beat the top guys and are then seemingly dumbfounded when him dominating the show leads to poor ratings.


The sad thing is that you can replace Del Rio's name with like 80% of the roster. I'm seriously intrigued at how they don't do shit about it and keep making the same damn mistake over and over.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Sheamus and Punk hopefully can break out from the rest of the younger workers and become the next generation of established main event talent. They really need to develop a strong main event scene like they had in 2007 and close it and then spend more time developing the undercard and midcard into better characters and personalities. I do have really high hopes for Ziggler as well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah, Ziggles has no credibility according to Pyro.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

This is a man who thinks Kennedy is not only the greatest promo guy of all time but also the biggest potential in WWE history wasted and who thinks Barrett is this amazingly entertaining wrestler when frankly I've seen him cut good promos but he's never struck me as a very charismatic person. I mean Sheamus has every attribute that Barrett lacks and outshines him in any area Barrett actually is competent in.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I know. LOL Pyro. Oh and he hates Sheamus too.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

He did admit to liking Puro though and being a fan of Benoit/Finlay Judgement Day 2006 so he's slowly becoming more tolerable. Kind of like Skittle posting a nice picture after calling Finlay an over the hill grandpa, my burning rage weakened a little.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I still dont' see much in Barrett as ring work goes. I liked Barrett/Bryan but that's a whole different story. I enjoy some of his shorter stuff on Smackdown (vs Gabriel, vs Sheamus and even once vs Kane) but I'm not a big fan of his yet.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> Td who thinks Barrett is this amazingly entertaining wrestler when frankly I've seen him cut good promos but he's never struck me as a very charismatic person. I mean Sheamus has every attribute that Barrett lacks and outshines him in any area Barrett actually is competent in.


I agree but I could have said the same thing about Fella when he first won the title. I've learned to have more patience with the new guys, specially the ones who can cut a promo and can improve in the ring if you put him against experienced workers.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Wade Barrett's in ring skills are nothing special and can't really compare to Sheamus or Alberto in that category. However, Wade edges out Sheamus and blows away ADR in mic work. Those three are interesting to compare considering they are all considered big guys and all have got pushes very earlier in there careers. The only thing is Wade was the only one singled out of a title run. Perhaps that could of been a good thing for him as winning the title didn't do anything for Sheamus or Alberto's careers. Alberto has a nice look with good in ring work but his charisma and mic work are lacking big time right now to be in the light he's currently been booked in. His promos always come off not only repetitive but the way he pronounces his words are just downright awful and his accent is still very strong. I think it makes it difficult for the casual fan to take the guy seriously. People think he has charisma because of his looks and flash but in reality when he steps on the mic I just don't see the presence that he should have. I'm a fan of the guy but I'm starting to see his flaws more and more as he gets deeper and deeper in the main event. I believe Sheamus has the best look\charisma out of the three and he sparks me with the guy who has the presence to get over with the crowd the most. Wade Barrett can get a bigger reaction from the crowd than Alberto can despite the significant booking difference between the two men over the last year or so. Wade Barrett has been thrown around like a garbage lately but he was still able to get more heat than Alberto has had in the last couple of months combined. Not sure if Barreett has the presence to get over heel or face as his look and voice really fits the heel character perfectly and the crowd buys in it. On the other hand, Sheamus can get over whether he is face or heel he just has that type of look, voice, and presence to get over. I see huge potential out of all three for sure and hopefully will all get pushes in there own ways as they all have strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Just ordered WM17 off eBay. Scored it for $50 so I'm satisfied. I now own 3 and 17-27 on DVD.

Speaking of Wrestlemania, does anyone know if WWE released any other WM on DVD pre-WM15 like they did with 3? I feel like I've seen at least one before, but I'm not sure.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have all of them but its in one set. But you get can get like 1-5 or 5-10 in sets.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It's funny you mentioned that Sheamus can get over as a heel or face, when he really couldn't get over as a heel. As a face though, he's way over, and based on crowd reaction is more than deserving of becoming World Champion. He's also good in ring, and decent enough on the mic. He has a unique look as well, so he'll always stick out in fan's minds.

Barrett... I can't ever see getting over as a face. He literally personifies what a heel is, from his look, to his voice, to how he's been portrayed in the past, and he was way over as a heel when he was doing something. Even then, he still got more heat than Del Rio. He's far and away the best mic worker between the three of them (Barrett, Sheamus, and Del Rio), is the best heel of the three, and as a heel was the most over of the three. That being said, out of the three, he'd make the worst face imo, and he's clearly the worst of the three in the ring... although he's not as terrible as people make him out to be, he could use improvement in at least pacing his control spots. Although he has a severe weakness in the ring, I'd still put him above the other two as a whole.

Del Rio is the best in ring worker of the three, and I don't think he's any worse than Sheamus on the mic imho, but nobody in the crowd gives a fuck about him, except on rare occasion. It's especially bad, going back to Barrett, when a guy who is has been pushing so far down the past year to near nothingness, when you're getting clear preferral treatment, can get more heat than you in one night than you could all year. He plays his role very well, but the audience just isn't caring. 

Out of the three, Barrett is easily my favorite, with Sheamus in second, and Del Rio far and away in dead last. I'm hoping Barrett and Sheamus succeed, but Del Rio couldn't give a fuck less about.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Sheamus > Del Rio > Barrett


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> Sheamus > Del Rio > Barrett


Sheamus> Barrett >Del Rio

I'm over Del Rio, he's really started to bore me. I'm hoping they start giving Barrett some direction. And Sheamus is just all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

A cyborg with Del Rio's wrestling skills and Barret's mic skills > Sheamus > Barrett > Del Rio


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Scorpion said:


> Just ordered WM17 off eBay. Scored it for $50 so I'm satisfied. I now own 3 and 17-27 on DVD.
> 
> Speaking of Wrestlemania, does anyone know if WWE released any other WM on DVD pre-WM15 like they did with 3? I feel like I've seen at least one before, but I'm not sure.


I got a copy of WM17 for just $25 as an Xmas gift for someone. Nobody else bid on it. BOOYA.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> *It's funny you mentioned that Sheamus can get over as a heel or face, when he really couldn't get over as a heel. As a face though, he's way over, and based on crowd reaction is more than deserving of becoming World Champion. He's also good in ring, and decent enough on the mic. He has a unique look as well, so he'll always stick out in fan's minds.*
> 
> Barrett... I can't ever see getting over as a face. He literally personifies what a heel is, from his look, to his voice, to how he's been portrayed in the past, and he was way over as a heel when he was doing something. Even then, he still got more heat than Del Rio. He's far and away the best mic worker between the three of them (Barrett, Sheamus, and Del Rio), is the best heel of the three, and as a heel was the most over of the three. That being said, out of the three, he'd make the worst face imo, and he's clearly the worst of the three in the ring... although he's not as terrible as people make him out to be, he could use improvement in at least pacing his control spots. Although he has a severe weakness in the ring, I'd still put him above the other two as a whole.
> 
> ...



I think his first heel run was forced and he was shoved down the throats of the audience in the same way Alberto Del Rio has been most recently. Give it some time and allow Sheamus to run with this babyface stint he's got going for him but when push comes to shove he will be turned heel again and I fully expect him to get over as a heel. Putting the title on Sheamus during his heel run was a big responsibility and it took away from his character a bit. I believe Sheamus is the most versitale out of the three in the sense that I can see him throughout his career playing either face or heel and having that transformation in his back pocket that Barrett or Alberto simply will not have. Although I love Barrett as a heel and his excellent promo work, It's almost painfully obvious Sheamus is going to have a much better career and that's due to the fact that he has a much wider range than Barrett or even ADR. ADR is a more time will tell type of deal and it's hard to predict where he will be in a few years from now.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> I mean Sheamus has every attribute that Barrett lacks and outshines him in any area Barrett actually is competent in.


No, he doesn't. He doesn't even come close to matching Barrett's mic skills, charisma and most importantly, his STAGE PRESENCE. Sheamus is the epitome of 'solid'. He doesn't _shine_ anywhere.

Del Rio got boring after about his fifth appearance.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> No, he doesn't. He doesn't even come close to matching Barrett's mic skills, charisma and most importantly, his STAGE PRESENCE. Sheamus is the epitome of 'solid'. He doesn't _shine_ anywhere.
> 
> Del Rio got boring after about his fifth appearance.


YAY, someone else who sees it my way exactly! 



> I think his first heel run was forced and he was shoved down the throats of the audience in the same way Alberto Del Rio has been most recently. Give it some time and allow Sheamus to run with this babyface stint he's got going for him but when push comes to shove he will be turned heel again and I fully expect him to get over as a heel. Putting the title on Sheamus during his heel run was a big responsibility and it took away from his character a bit. I believe Sheamus is the most versitale out of the three in the sense that I can see him throughout his career playing either face or heel and having that transformation in his back pocket that Barrett or Alberto simply will not have. Although I love Barrett as a heel and his excellent promo work, It's almost painfully obvious Sheamus is going to have a much better career and that's due to the fact that he has a much wider range than Barrett or even ADR. ADR is a more time will tell type of deal and it's hard to predict where he will be in a few years from now.


We'll see what happens, but until the day that he does get over as a heel, he failed as a heel and that's all there is to it... as far as being over goes. As far as the whole Sheamus being the most versatile of the three, he's certainly been more versatile going from a badass heel irishman, to a cowardly heel irishman, to a king, to a badass babyface... to what we have now in Sheamus, and what becomes of every babyface (except Orton to an extent, and Taker/HHH), the super hero babyface. Though he hasn't gone into that mode completely yet, his time will come soon. But I don't think he excelled in any character he's played, though his best has been his face run to this point. 

Barrett though excelled as a heel, imo more than Sheamus has as a face, though we'll see where Sheamus goes. He's better on a mic than Sheamus is in the ring, and much better on the mic compared to Sheamus than Sheamus is in the ring to Barrett. Sheamus is just average to me, where Barrett screams excellence in nearly every category... and we all know the category he's far from excellent in.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Barrett is about as generic as a heel gets to me. He can cut a good promo but its usually "I'm a bad guy, i'm great" standard heel bullshit. find him unsufferably dull.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The three are very different, and have strengths in different places. Barrett is certainly the worst in the ring of the lot. He's just mediocre, which is why I'm surprised so many people like him. He's rather bland, boring, and never really brings out a great story. Del Rio is the best of the three, but Sheamus isn't that far behind. He's come along a long way, and since WrestleMania 26, he's probably been one of WWE's most consistent guys in the ring. Del Rio hasn't really had any BIG matches, but I find myself interested watching him, and he's had a lot of good matches, so I'd have to rank him the top of the three.

Mic work, Barrett has to get the nod. He's not particularly captivating, but I'll get onto that later. He has good delivery, and that's something you don't often see out of a guy coming from developmental. I quite like Sheamus on the mic, but he lacks depth. So does Del Rio, obviously, meaning they can pretty much go in either order here. I do enjoy Sheamus more, so I'll just give him the nod. It could go either way though, because neither have really had any character depth (and thus depth on the microphone to their promos) in their runs in WWE. They don't have the worst delivery, but they're not as good as Barrett.

Sheamus wins comfortably for charisma/presence. You just notice him. Sure, he has the look, but he also has that "it factor" going for him. He's there and I pay attention. Del Rio would be the next of the three. He's not particularly commanding, but he does have charisma. Barrett ... he's just there. He doesn't draw me in, and he doesn't make me care. Frankly, I couldn't care that much that he's there at all. For a big guy, he just doesn't have a presence for mine, and that's crucial for a guy his size.

Sheamus>Del Rio>Barrett for mine, but Sheamus is the one I care about by far the most. The other two, I'm not that fussed about. At least I enjoy Del Rio's work though. Barrett, ehh.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> No, he doesn't. He doesn't even come close to matching Barrett's mic skills, charisma and most importantly, his STAGE PRESENCE. Sheamus is the epitome of 'solid'. He doesn't _shine_ anywhere.
> 
> Del Rio got boring after about his fifth appearance.


I disagree, I don't see how Barrett has more charisma than Sheamus at all tbh. He doesn't stand out at all to me as someone must see or who pulls me in, Sheamus from his unique look to his jolly irish accent and personality is infinitely more entertaining and engaging and I'd never consider Barrett charismatic, he certainly has presence but then again I really think people laughably play it up when some people liken him to UNDERTAKER in terms of presence. I think Sheamus has great presence and ability to stay in your mind/capture your attention not just through his personality but also as I mentioned his unique look and 'it' factor Hulk mentioned.

Promo ability is hard to compare since Sheamus has never really been a character that can cut a passionate and intense promo, he's traditionally been used as a more jovial and comic relief promo man. The closest promo that seemed genuine and serious from him was when he won the Title at Fatal Four Way and then came out the following night to hand over the belt to Vince only to go back on his word...and I thought he hit that one out of the park. He's infinitely more interesting on the mic as well than Barrett who's in that 2008 Jericho mold of ..slow...plodding....talking...to...get...across...the...point. Barrett is a much better heel but honestly bar some good promo ability and how well he lead Nexus I really haven't seen anything else from him, the difference between Nexus & Corre Barrett was quite obvious to see and he's found it much harder to get heat when Cena isn't the man he's feuding with.

Sheamus was over once he feuded with HHH and since then has always to a degree been over, his slow gradual push to his natural face turn was met with great reaction because for ages he was slowly getting more face pops mixed in with boos during his entrance and you could see he was a man people were invested in and wanted to cheer for. Even with all of the above, Sheamus is still > Barrett in ring which at the end of the day is usually what I care about most in regards to talent.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

I think that the problem with Barrett is that they didn't give him much promo time at all after the Nexus. I believe that he is easily one of the best talkers in WWE, problem is that without promos, Barrett doesn't stand out simply because his character wasn't emphasized. He's just tall. His character is not based on rampaging and beating his chest like Sheamus can.

Just give Barrett adequate mic time and he can main event. He's get over, I don't have a doubt on that. Watch this and tell me Barrett's mic ability is merely "good".


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Barrett shone when he had a shit load of hype around him and when feuding with the top star in the company. Barrett in the Corre without said hype and without said top star in the company fell so flat he broke his nose again. There's the difference. He wouldn't have and couldn't have received the same hype he had in Nexus for an entire run at the top and had they put the belt on him and moved him away from Cena, his weakness would have become glaring because that's exactly what happened with the Corre. Nobody gave a fuck. 

Seamus was pushed way too quickly. He won the title from Cena when we still didn't even know who the hell he was. He drew alright heat but nothing spectacular although how could he be expected to? He was a nobody with hardly any background for the fans to work with. He got over during the feud with HHH and stayed over until they did to him what they did to Barrett and just about every other young guy on the roster. Nobody gave a fuck about him either. But here in the difference maker to me. Seamus upped his game, he improved in the ring by leaps and bounds imo and he improved his mic work too. Barrett on the other hand stayed stagnant and hasn't really done anything. His ring works still blows and he's just fucking boring. Doesn't have a character, doesn't have anything that makes me want to watch him other than when he's talking. 

ADR? What they've done to him speaks for itself so I don't need to go into that. For me it's Seamus at the top quite comfortably with ADR and Barrett canceling each other out. ADR's ring skills > Barrett. Barrett's mic skills > ADR's. Seamus is rather obviously the best total package of the three though. It's clear as day. 

My 2 cents for what they're worth lol.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> No, he doesn't. He doesn't even come close to matching Barrett's mic skills, charisma and most importantly, his STAGE PRESENCE. Sheamus is the epitome of 'solid'. He doesn't _shine_ anywhere.
> 
> Del Rio got boring after about his fifth appearance.


Word for word, I pretty much agree with this. 

I'm *really* glad Sheamus is playing face, though. I remember the cage match where he was a heel vs. face Orton and thinking the roles should have been reversed.



McQueen said:


> Barrett is about as generic as a heel gets to me. He can cut a good promo but its usually "I'm a bad guy, i'm great" standard heel bullshit. find him unsufferably dull.


I enjoyed it a lot but after a while what he's saying gets repetitive.



Segunda Caida said:


> Promo ability is hard to compare since Sheamus has never really been a character that can cut a passionate and intense promo, he's traditionally been used as a more jovial and comic relief promo man.


I don't think that's too fair an argument in favour of Shea. If being the jovial/comic relief guy is his job, and Barrett is the serious guy, then it's their work to mic whatever characters they are. Mankind worked the comic relief mic better than Cena works the serious mic. Hell, pretty much Rock's entire claim to mic-fame is the fact he was the comic relief. He worked that better than Chris Benoit worked the seriosu mic, and that's a fine comparison. I'm not sure just how much of a jovial character Sheamus has been made to play anyway since his entire heel run he was built as a monster, anyway. I'm trying to think of the right words to put forth what i want to say, but they ain't popping up. Hopefully that made sense.

edit - ^totally agree on Shea being pushed too early. It's almost a if they have no idea what to do with him currently, and that's likely because they've already shoved him off the cliff and told him fly in 2009. He didn't have wings until, at best, late 2010.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I get what you mean, I was just using their different characters as a reason why a lot of Sheamus's promos may never have reached anything above 'funny' whereas Barrett as a the serious and dominating villain was afforded great opportunities to cut convincing and deep promos playing off of the crowd. Sheamus obviously just wouldn't have suited that role because his look and voice suits more of a light hearted character instead of a callous character like Barrett was in Nexus. Both men have been given different characters to work into their promos and Sheamus's character is someone who Hulk said lacks depth in his promos compared to the likes of Punk and Barrett and who's role is more refined to hitting the point and getting a reaction/being entertaining.

Whatever, Sheamus rules . But yeah he really should never be a heel again, just too damn likeable and entertaining to be someone other than a character you root for.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Barrett shone when he had a shit load of hype around him and when feuding with the top star in the company. Barrett in the Corre without said hype and without said top star in the company fell so flat he broke his nose again. There's the difference. He wouldn't have and couldn't have received the same hype he had in Nexus for an entire run at the top and had they put the belt on him and moved him away from Cena, his weakness would have become glaring because that's exactly what happened with the Corre. Nobody gave a fuck.
> 
> Seamus was pushed way too quickly. He won the title from Cena when we still didn't even know who the hell he was. He drew alright heat but nothing spectacular although how could he be expected to? He was a nobody with hardly any background for the fans to work with. He got over during the feud with HHH and stayed over until they did to him what they did to Barrett and just about every other young guy on the roster. Nobody gave a fuck about him either. But here in the difference maker to me. Seamus upped his game, he improved in the ring by leaps and bounds imo and he improved his mic work too. Barrett on the other hand stayed stagnant and hasn't really done anything. His ring works still blows and he's just fucking boring. Doesn't have a character, doesn't have anything that makes me want to watch him other than when he's talking.
> 
> ...



I agree with you about Sheamus and feel like he's the most versitale and from top to bottom most solid all around of the three. But other than perhaps his unique look, Sheamus is solid in every category but it does not go much further than that. On the mic, Wade Barrett is very good and could potentially be great when included in the right storyline such as the Nexus one. That's the main difference between the two. I do think Sheamus has made the most strides in his weakness and is definitely more rounded overall than not only Barrett but most guys in the company but Sheamus is not great at anything and I'm not sure he ever will. 

I don't think Sheamus was ever booked as badly as Wade Barrett is currently. People are complaining about Wade Barrett not getting much heat ever since the end of the Cena angle but who's fault is that really? WWE has not been putting him in any type of angles since than and he hasn't been given a good enough opportunity to establish himself ON THE MIC and get crowd reactions. He has had absolutely nothing to do with this conspiracy angle but yet they choose him to do the mic work on Raw this week and he got a much bigger reaction than Sheamus usually did while working as a heel. I do think Sheamus as a heel was not booked correctly as well but it was in the sense of being pushed too strong, While Barrett is simply not getting any push what so ever. Hard to build much character depth when they are doing nothing with you at all. I can't remember the last time Barrett was involved in a serious feud or the last time he Wrestled on a PPV? Unless it's flying by my train of thought at the moment. If he did, It had to be insignificant.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

People need to stop riding Del Rio's ass to get some heat. The audience sucks nowadays, the only heel they regularly boo is fucking Vickie Guerrero. Getting a reaction means alot these days, because if you get one, the skies the limit. Crowds have gotten terrible as the years have gone on.

Sheamus > Del Rio > Barrett btw. Don't see anything in Barrett, whereas Del Rio and Sheamus will be frontrunners for the WWE years to come.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> YAY, someone else who sees it my way exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Sheamus has done a great job as a face so far considering what he's had to work with. If you compare Barrett's best work as a heel and Sheamus work now I believe it's fairly close considering Sheamus has been getting large crowd reactions as well as working with much less. Sheamus hasn't really been involved in a big storyline or long series\feud since turning babyface and he still has got himself over. Like I said, It all depands on how they are being used but to me Sheamus was working with much less and did more. Although at the same time, Wade Barrett has not been presented a REAL opportunity since Nexus ended.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

People are forgetting that Sheamus was booked like rubbish for quite a bit this year, but managed to regain his momentum instantly when going to the blue brand. It's not like Barrett is the only one that's suffered. Will Barrett get back over as effectively? It'd be tough for him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

You know what's funny about this conversation? All three of these guys--Sheamus, Barrett, Del Rio--have been victims of bad booking and bad writing. And all in extremely different ways.

*Sheamus*: Simultaneously overpushed and underpushed. They threw him the WWE Championship before anyone had gotten used to seeing his pale frame. Then, it seemed like he was given three minutes out of a 2-hour show while WWE Champion. He was also booked like a standard coward heel even though he looked like he could eat about 1/3 of the roster if he wanted to. The whole thing was just an incredibly strange affair, his first world championship reign, that is. Then they finally granted him some sound footing: and that was the feud with Triple H. From there on, he was always at least decently over as a heel. Which tells you a lot about how beloved Triple H is, and also that Sheamus was able to capitalize on the storyline. Beyond that, though, he was given a very standard "big bully" push that was nothing spectacular, creatively-speaking, but allowed him a second world championship reign. And, in late summer/early fall 2010, _just_ as the fans seemed to finally accept him as a main event talent...

They pulled the rug out from under him. Suddenly, it was his job to get Morrison over as a face. A guy who had _just_ *started* to get fully over as a heel in the main event scene vs. guys like Cena and Orton was now being inserted into the midcard and was essentially placed as the doormat for Morrison. Sure, he beat Morrison in the KOTR finale, but Morrison won at Survivor Series and at TLC, and it was at that time that Sheamus became plagued by the "KOTR Curse," which saw his booking turn to a rotten tomato. By the time Triple H Pedigreed Sheamus through the announce table that Raw last February, it seemed like a mercy killing because a full-out feud would not have worked based on how Sheamus had been booked going into that timeframe. They then started to grant him some credibility within the midcard with the feud over the US Championship with Danielson (and I'm still waiting for their pay-per-view match, dammit), and just as soon as he seemed to be doing okay as US Champion, he dropped it to Kofi Kingston. Then, he was shipped to Smackdown.

But since moving to Smackdown, he's been on a tear, putting on terrific matches with guys like Orton and Christian, owning a huge segment of the SD MITB match and having a solid big man match with Henry at Summerslam. The face turn was naturalistic. At first I wondered if it was too subtle, as it seemed like it took a little while for the fire to take off and start to rage, but I was wrong, they booked it just about perfectly, honestly. Now he's drawing huge ovations and cheers and name chants, even. It would be great if he were allowed to continue with the consistent booking for once in his WWE career beyond three or four months, so we'll see what happens, but I have to completely agree with *Starbuck* that he's just about as close as you're going to find among the "newer talents" to being a total package figure. He may not be a 10 in anything but he's at least an 8 (in my opinion) in just about everything. He's honestly one of their better main event workers nowadays, and seemed to take to the WWE style most when he started his feud with Orton over a year ago (they have sweet chemistry).

*Barrett*'s bad booking has been everything since The Corre failed to get over, just about. The thing with Barrett is, he was the opposite of Sheamus. Never holding gold but his character was _deeply_ fleshed out and allowed to blossom. Moreover, he was positioned as the Lex Luther to Cena's Superman. A ruthless, sadistic, practically Satanic supervillain of sorts who could outwit, out-battle (because of his little personal army) and outmaneuver (based on his psychological ripping apart of Cena which came after most of the physicality toward him). You'd think, based on that, that there was nothing WWE could do to screw this up. Well... 

The problem was, anything lower than that exalted height would just about look like crap in comparison. You go from feuding with John Cena--literally _owning_ Cena, in fact--to squabbling with CM Punk about who controls Nexus to taking some guys with you to Smackdown to beat up The Big Show to disintegrating and having a little Intercontinental Championship program with Ezekiel Jackson to a whole lot of absolutely nothing and the inescapable impression is just how far you've fallen. You could look at it from multiple vantage points. On one hand, you could say that Barrett's character circa one year ago right now was, in a way, unsustainable--that is, if they weren't willing to go absolutely all the way with it and crown him world champion and let him become the hegemonic superpower of heels in opposition to the superheroes of Cena/Orton/Rey/Trips, et. al. And apparently they weren't. Which may very well have been because of his greatest weakness, which was his in-ring work. The matches with Orton at Bragging Rights and Survivor Series are downright blandly bad. They aren't so bad that they're kind of comically good, and they aren't disjointed, fun messes, they're just utterly pedestrian, rote, dull. And it _did_ hurt Barrett, because the supervillain getting his hands dirty wasn't entertaining. Of course, you could issue complaints about the whole storyline. Having Orton as the _MacGuffin_ was a questionable move. It's definitely true that Cena/Barrett worked better at last year's HIAC than Barrett's subsequent matches with Orton. Orton, especially at that time as a new babyface, had difficulty working with a lot of guys on the roster very well (save for Sheamus), so I'm willing to cut Barrett some slack. But his weakness was still quite evident. 

Barrett is, therefore, the anti-Sheamus. Sheamus was a nobody who was thrust upon us, and in about a year and a half, we grew to love him. Barrett was given the Darth Vader role in the first two films and by the middle of the third film has become just another stormtrooper. He's the incredibly shrinking superstar. He has been diminished, almost infinitely. One had a weak start while being introduced to the fans, which slowly but surely went upward, the other had a strong start that, some would argue, could only go downward. 

The issue of "presence" is indicative of the way they're pushed. WWE would be wise to treat its more notable prospects like actors who need to be correctly cast. Sheamus was cast correctly: charming, funny, slightly goofy, yet still capable of being taken very seriously, Irish lug who can start off as a thuggish heel and gradually shift into his more natural role as benevolent face. Barrett, too, was cast correctly: nasty, evil, remorseless villain. Problem is, one is by its nature more versatile than the other and can withstand more garbage thrown its way. Diminish the supervillain to the point where he goes from running SPECTRE to running a street gang of hooligans, to no longer running anything but just kind of wandering the streets at night, looking for a car to steal or a gas station to rob, and you've made him very rote, exceedingly quotidian.

*Alberto Del Rio* is the hybrid. And, in a way, he's the more dryly traditional approach to pushing. You just start strong (defeating Rey Mysterio in debut match), you keep it up, you let it cool off a little bit, then you pour on the gas with reckless abandon (Royal Rumble victory, Wrestlemania main event program, angling for a World Championship, Money in the Bank, Summerslam cash-in, feuding with John Cena, and perhaps now CM Punk). The reason why the booking has let Del Rio down, to an extent, at least, is because, despite having such a truncated timeline, his push is nevertheless remarkably familiar. Not in actualities. Only Brock Lesnar comes into the company and wins The Royal Rumble in less than a year's time, along with a world championship, as well as a main event spot at Wrestlemania (granted, Lesnar's main event was actually _the_ main event, not the _opener_--but I'm not going to spend time on that head-scratcher). But just in the general way the soup was being stirred. And the worst part was WWE's determination to simply push this guy to the point that the fans--casuals and smarks alike--simply grew kind of ill with him. Raise your hand if you wanted to smack Del Rio across the face this past spring/summer as he droned on about "destiny" on Raw. Yeah. They overdid it, while not really doing much with him, necessarily. And that's never good. It's like the push that never was. It would be like having Hamlet literally _only_ talk, and do _nothing_, ever (which, I grant, is almost how _Hamlet_ feels at times... was Ricardo modeled on Horatio?), except _seem important_. That was how WWE pushed Del Rio: every feud he had that had promise (Rey Mysterio, Edge, Christian, Big Sh--never mind) was cut short for one reason or the other (can't blame them with the Edge one, I guess) or, in the case fo the feud with Rey, was simultaneously extended beyond its expiration date _and_ cut short. He had no purpose like Barrett, and his actions didn't speak for themselves as was at least the case with Sheamus, even when he was poorly-booked. Sure, he took out Rey early on, went after Bourne, but his routine needed to be given some more sizzle, his character needed to be developed, and, though they've teased doing that here and there, he's more or less just the same guy he was when he first debuted, only with a "destiny" catchphrase along with "My name is Alberto Del Rio, but you already knew that" (which I like, by the way). 

Of the three pushes, Del Rio's was the safest, most conservative. Sheamus--that took guts. Or madness. You throw your most prized championship on a guy nobody knows? Everything in pro wrestling stands against it, but people were so sick of the Cena-Orton-Triple H Axis of Sameness in late 2009 that many of us, whether we admitted it or not, kind of liked it. At least it was sort of different. Barrett, again, an outrageous push, and creative. Del Rio's push needs some of the luster of the Barrett push in terms of character connective tissue (they seem to inch toward it from time to time, and whether we like it or not, the recent experiment of having him drop the championship only to reclaim it two weeks later seemed to get him more over because it at least allowed the audience to see him in a state of loss followed by outlandish extremes in resourcefulness with the finish to the Cell match) and the brazen, go-for-broke quality of the initial Sheamus push. Del Rio's push has allowed the main character to seem so static, and that's too bad because I think he has the talent to do more with it. Having him lose big match after big match while chiming in that it was his destiny anyway seemed to rob him of his inherent forward momentum, of which he at least had some going into Wrestlemania.

I like all three of them. The most limited--because of his stereotypical casting, which worked so wonderfully as leader of Nexus, but will probably never allow him to be a very successful face--is Barrett. Yet he could be the most effective of the three when it comes to playing a particular role on one side of the heel/face equation. Del Rio spent ample time playing babyface and I'm sure he could do it again in the United States. Sheamus is such a likable guy with such an obviously kind soul that try as he might, he could never draw truly wicked, nuclear heat as a heel. But he was still a solid heel. He's just a better face. The issue of "presence" being debated here, chiefly between Sheamus and Barrett partisans, displays just how different these guys are from each other in reality. I don't think Sheamus could have pulled off all the nuances of Barrett's performance as Nexus mastermind last year, but where Barrett is a King in one area, Sheamus is able to float around and be largely successful in more fiefdoms of performance. There's no question that Sheamus has a lot of presence, though. It's simply the case that he remained at least fairly over from the beginning of the Triple H feud all the way through his face turn to today, even when he was given aimless angles, utilized as enhancement for another project (which Barrett finally was for Ezekiel, and it should be noted here that ring performance _does_ matter, here most of all, when you're tasked with putting another guy over: Sheamus, with his performance in the Ladder Match at TLC, had the next night's Raw audience chanting John Morrison's name--a first? an only once?--whereas Barrett, who had storyline kayfabe history with Zeke, could not do much of anything to get him over... Granted, Zeke is a limited in-ring performer himself, and the matches were never going to be even decent, but based on storyline history, at least, you'd think Barrett would have been able to at least get Ezekiel a few pops for a little while, but it never seemed to materialize beyond the actual heat of the face-turning moment).

As single entities, I'd say Sheamus has to be considered the most impressive figure insofar as he was able to resist either typecasting or the necessity to be continually pushed to remain over/relevant, whereas Barrett's stock dropped the moment he left Raw, or perhaps even when he took the big loss to Cenat at TLC, and in the case of Del Rio, he's been pushed consistently ever since he first showed up, and has clearly been in need of all the pushing he can get to draw substantial reactions. Sheamus did have the one ace of the feud with Triple H, but he was on course to being at least a decent heel even without that merely by his placement against other figures (they used him as the de facto unknown heel to allow the audience at the Royal Rumble 2010 root for Orton, who was being poised for a face turn). He drew loud "YOU SUCK!" chants for powerbombing Jamie Noble and roughing up MVP in the first couple of months of being on Raw. So, there was some kind of intangible star quality there, even if it was admittedly unfocused and needed some honing. 

Anyway... Congratulations if you read more than three sentences of this.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Great post, DesolationRow. 

Figured I'd post this here as well.





*NWA 3/18/1989 (Landover)*
Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat
_They start of doing a callback spot from their 2/3 falls match. Flair's wooing for the smark-heavy crowd and Steamboat once again doesn't take no shit from Flair and slaps the taste out of his mouth. Being the second time this has happened, Flair is pissed and after a staredown, Flair charges at Steamboat to get this wrestling clinic underway. For the first half of the match, nobody is in full control. Steamboat seems to get the better of Flair but Flair's dirty tactics stop Steamboat from gaining the advantage. Flair gets Steamboat's leg and tries to break it into a million pieces. He Flair does a great job at doing the damage and Steamboat is great at selling it. After surviving the Figure 4, Steamboat returns the favor and dishes out some punishment on Flair's leg. Both guys are fight on one leg, but Steamboat picks up the win with the small cradle. I'd rank this just below their 2/3 falls match. Amazing technical masterpiece. _
*******


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah that was time worth reading DesRow, post here more often please. And about Lawler as well .

Great match there Cactus, I said in the Other Wrestling Section that that match was #2 on my provisional ballot for Top 100 WCW matches so you can see I'm a huge admirer of the match as well. Honestly the Cena/Punk series from their TV matches to PPV matches to the numerous House Show matches that have circulated around the web remind me so much of Flair/Steamboat, albeit lacking in match quality depth compared to their 1989 counter parts which is no criticism/knock on Cena/Punk.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Is that Top 100 WCW matches list of yours done yet? I'd love to take a peak at it.

Yeah, Punk/Cena does seem to take influence from the Flair/Steamboat series. 

Oh, I watched Lawler/Flair from a Memphis TV taping. Really entertaining angle, wasn't too high on the match though. Brilliant build-up. Have you seen it?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ha, thanks, guys, and *Segunda*, I'll certainly try to pop in more, I can't miss your analysis of '80s Southern Wrestling or whatever treatise you're working on this week. 

Great comparison and contrast between Flair/Steamboat and Punk/Cena, by the way. I remember writing in a May thread somewhere in here that was about pairings in today's WWE that yield great results based on chemistry and I stated, flat out that Punk/Cena matches demand to be rewatched at least once or twice, every time. And that was before Money in the Bank and Summerslam. 

Hard to measure up to Flair/Steamboat, though, especially in terms of sheer depth.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's the provisional one, deadline isn't till New Year or later and there's likely to be an extension but not much should change/drop off although a few matches will likely get moved around. I'll break it down into 4 groups so as to make it easier to read:



Spoiler: Segunda Caida's #1-25



1.Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat, NWA Heavyweight Championship, Clash Of The Champions VI 02/04/1989
2.Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat, Landover House Show, 18/03/1989
3.Ricky Steamboat vs Rick Rude, US Title, 30 Minute Ironman Match, Beach Blast 20/06/1992
4.Sting/Koloff/Rhodes/Steamboat/Windham vs Anderson/Eaton/Zbyszko/Austin/Rude, WAR GAMES XXIII, Wrestlewar 17/05/1992
5.Ricky Steamboat/Dustin Rhodes vs Arn Anderson/Larry Zbyszko, Clash Of The Champions XVII 19/11/1991
6.Lord Steven Regal vs Fit Finlay, Uncensored 24/03/1996
7.Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio, Cruiserweight Championship vs Mask, Halloween Havoc 26/10/1997
8.Rock n Roll Express vs Midnight Express w/Jim Cornette, Wrestlewar 25/02/1990
9.Southern Boys vs Midnight Express w/Jim Cornette, Great American Bash 07/07/1990
10.Ric Flair vs Hulk Hogan, WCW Heavyweight Championship, Career vs Career, Steel Cage Match, Halloween Havoc 24/10/1994

11.Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat, NWA Heavyweight Championship, Chi Town Rumble 20/02/1989
12.Jake Roberts vs Dustin Rhodes, 26/09/1992
13.Steamboat/Rhodes/Koloff vs Anderson/Zbyszko/Eaton, Saturday Night 23/05/1992
14.Sting vs Vader, Leather Strap Match, Superbrawl III 12/02/1993
15.Ric Flair vs Terry Funk, WCW Heavyweight Championship, Great American Bash 23/07/1989
16.Ric Flair vs Vader, WCW Heavyweight Championship vs Career, Starrcade 27/12/1993
17. Lord Steven Regal vs Sting, Great American Bash 16/06/1996
18.Flair/Windham/Sid Vicious/Zbyszko vs Sting/Pillman/The Steiners, WAR GAMES XVIII, Wrestlewar 24/02/1991 
19. Arn Anderson vs Dustin Rhodes, 04/01/1992
20.Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas vs Brian Pillman & Steve Austin, Starrcade 28/12/1992

21.Dustin Rhodes & Barry Windham vs Steve Austin & Larry Zbyszko, Superbrawl 29/02/1992
22.Ricky Steamboat vs Vader, WCW Heavyweight Championship, Human Cage Match, Saturday Night 16/10/1993
23.Sting vs Cactus Jack, Falls Count Anywhere, Beach Blast 20/06/1992
24.Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs Randy Savage/Lex Luger/Sting, Bash At The Beach 07/07/1996
25.Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat, WCW Heavyweight Championship, Saturday Night 14/05/1994





Spoiler: 26-49



26.Dean Malenko vs Eddie Guerrero, Handheld Spokane, WA 18/09/1997
27.Arn Anderson vs Ricky Steamboat 21/03/1992
28.Dustin Rhodes/Dusty Rhodes/Nasty Boys vs Bunkhouse Buck/Arn Anderson/Terry Funk/Colonel Parker, WAR GAMES XXV 17/09/1994
29.Ric Flair vs Terry Funk, NWA Heavyweight Championship, I Quit Match, Clash Of The Champions IX 15/11/1989
30.Vader vs Dustin Rhodes, Clash Of The Champions XXIX 16/11/1994

31.Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat, NWA Heavyweight Championship, Wrestlewar 07/05/1989
32.Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat, Philadelphia House Show 18/03/1989
33.Rey Mysterio vs Psicosis, Bash At The Beach 07/07/1996
34.Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Jericho, Fallbrawl 14/09/1997
35.Arn Anderson & Barry Windham vs Doom, Falls Count Anywhere, Starrcade 16/12/1990
36.Ric Flair vs Hulk Hogan, WCW Heavyweight Championship, Bash At The Beach 17/07/1994
37.Rick Rude/Arn Anderson/Bobby Eaton/Larry Zbyszko vs Ricky Steamboat/Sting/Barry Windham/Dustin Rhodes, 22/02/1992
38.Steve Austin v Ricky Steamboat, 18/01/92
39.Sting vs Vader, King Of Cable Finals, Starrcade 28/12/1992
40.Ricky Steamboat vs Lord Steven Regal, TV Title, Fallbrawl 19/09/1993

41.Vader vs Ricky Steamboat, World Wide 29/05/1993
42.Ric Flair vs Sting, NWA Heavyweight Championship, Great American Bash 07/07/1990
43.Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero, Nitro 16/10/1995
44.Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck, Bunkhouse Match, Spring Stampede 17/09/1994
45.Vader vs The Boss, Spring Stampede 17/04/1994
46.Arn Anderson vs Big Josh, TV Title, 2/3 Falls, 02/05/1992
47.Arn Anderson vs Barry Windham, TV Title, 2/3 Falls, 06/06/1992
48.Ric Flair vs Lex Luger, NWA Heavyweight Championship, Starrcade 26/12/1988
49.Dustin Rhodes vs Vader, King Of Cable Semi Finals, 21/11/1992






Spoiler: 50-74



50.Sting vs Vader, WCW Heavyweight Championship, Great American Bash 12/07/1992
51.DDP vs Randy Savage, Falls Count Anywhere, Great American Bash 15/06/1997
52.Lord Steven Regal vs Ultimo Dragon, Slamboree 18/05/1997
53.Rey Mysterio vs Jushin Thunder Liger, Starrcade 29/12/1996
54.Goldberg vs DDP, WCW Heavyweight Championship, Halloween Havoc 24/10/1998
55.Arn Anderson vs Great Muta, TV Title, Power Hour 12/01/1990
56. Vader vs Davey Boy Smith, Slamboree 23/05/1993
57.Ric Flair & Arn Anderson vs Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage, Nitro 08/01/1996
58.Sting vs Vader, Vacant International Heavyweight Title, Slamboree 22/05/1994
59.Arn Anderson vs Shane Douglas, TV Title, 17/02/1990
60.Lord Steven Regal vs Psicosis, TV Title, Nitro 16/12/1996

61.Hollywood Blondes vs Arn Anderson & Ric Flair, 2/3 Falls, 17/06/1993
62.Steve Williams & Terry Gordy vs The Steiners, Clash Of The Champions XIX 16/06/1992
63.Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho, Fallbrawl 1996
64.Lord Steven Regal vs Fit Finlay, Parking Lot Brawl, Nitro 29/04/1996
65.Ric Flair vs Eddie Guerrero, Nitro 20/05/1996
66.Ricky Steamboat & Eddie Gilbert vs Ric Flair & Barry Windham, NWA TV 21/01/1989
67.Cactus Jack vs Paul Orndorff, Falls Count Anywhere, Superbrawl III 12/02/1993
68.Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero, Saturday Night 18/11/1995
69.Hollywood Blondes vs Marcus Bagwell & 2 Cold Scorpio, World Wide 07/03/1993
70.Barry Windham vs Eddie Gilbert, NWA TV 14/01/1989

71.Chris Benoit vs Kevin Sullivan, Falls Count Anywhere, Great American Bash 16/06/1994
72.Lord Steven Regal vs Larry Zbyszko, TV Title, Saturday Night 28/05/1994
73.Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck, Bullrope Match, 22/05/1994
74.Chris Benoit vs Fit Finlay, Slamboree 17/05/1998





Spoiler: 75-100



75.Ricky Steamboat vs Steve Austin, Clash Of The Champions XX 02/09/1992
76.Cactus Jack & Maxx Payne vs The Nasty Boys, Falls Count Anywhere NO DQ, Spring Stampede 17/04/1994
77.Ron Simmons vs Vader, WCW Heavyweight Championship, 02/08/1992
78.Stars & Stripes vs Arn Anderson & Vader, Saturday Night 15/04/1995
79.Bobby Eaton vs Ricky Steamboat, 04/04/1992
80.Terry Funk vs Ricky Steamboat, Clash Of The Champions VII 14/06/1989

81.Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho, Nitro 30/12/1996
82.Eddie Guerrero vs Shinjiro Ohtani, WCW vs NJPW, Starrcade 1995
83.Dean Malenko vs Chris Benoit, Hog Wild 16/08/1996
84.Lord Steven Regal vs Dean Malenko, TV Title, Nitro 23/12/1996
85.Dean Malenko vs Ultimo Dragon, Unification Match, Starrcade 29/12/1996
86.Chris Benoit vs 2 Cold Scorpio, Superbrawl III 12/02/1993
87.Faces of Fear vs Chris Jericho & Eddie Guerrero, Nitro 24/02/1997
88.Cactus Jack vs Dustin Rhodes, 06/09/1992
89.Lex Luger vs Ricky Steamboat, US Title, Great American Bash 23/07/1989
90.Ric Rude vs Brian Pillman, Power Hour 15/02/1990

91.Ric Flair vs Brian Pillman, 17/02/1990
92.Lord Steven Regal vs Johnny B.Badd, TV Title, Clash Of The Champions XXV 10/11/1993
93.Ric Flair & Sting vs Great Muta/Dick Slater, Clash Of The Champions VIII 12/09/1989
94.Chris Benoit vs Bret Hart, Owen Hart Tribute Match, Nitro 04/10/1999
95.Rock n Roll Express vs Heavenly Bodies, Superbrawl III, 12/02/1993
96.Steve Williams & Terry Gordy vs Dustin Rhodes & Barry Windham, World Wide 03/10/1992
97.Lord Steven Regal vs Tony Pena, TV Title, Nitro 25/11/1996
98.Rey Mysterio vs Dean Malenko, Cruiserweight Championship, Halloween Havoc 27/10/1996
99.Lord Steven Regal vs Rey Mysterio, TV Title, Nitro 10/02/1997
100.Goldberg vs Raven, US Title, Nitro 20/04/1998




Loooove that Lawler/Flair angle come match. Wrote a bit about it in the Lawler project when I covered it a while back:~

Jerry Lawler cures insomnia from watching crappy wrestling....true story.

*Jerry Lawler vs Ric Flair, NWA Title, Memphis 14/08/1982 *

Where to begin with this. Its the continuation of a long running story that defined Jerry Lawler: his quest to become World Champion. Flair arrives and conducts a pre match interview with Lance Russell and the Memphis promoter, he subtly insults Memphis by saying its surprised him with how much class its shown when he'd been 'misinformed' that it was nothing but a hicktown populated by ********. Flair really just oozes professional athlete who you can tell is trying to act this honourable and noble man when deep down he's nothing but a scuzball. They announce he'll wrestle on local TV as well as wrestle the Southern Heavyweight Champion at an undisclosed date in the future.

Lawler then arrives after Flair has signed the contract and immediately sets about continuing the feud with Jimmy Hart whilst revelling in the fact he's once again the Southern Heavyweight Champion. He waits around for Flair to arrive for his match against a young jobber and asks to shake the Champ's hand and wish him well on his first visit to Memphis. Flair subtly pokes fun at Lawler being a hometown guy and not a revered nationwide athlete by jokingly asking who Lawler is again like he's some teaboy who Flair doesn't have to remember. From here Lawler quitely puts over Flair's debut in Memphis being a major deal and that Flair would be wasted on a young rookie with little experience and plays to the crowd suggesting Flair and the studio needs to see the best around and that can only be Flair vs Lawler for the NWA Title with a 10 minute TV time limit. Flair puts over the belt as something you don't see being defended on Local TV but relents and says if Lawler wants to be embarassed then all he has to do is get in the ring. Flair even ducks out of the ring to offer Lawler one final chance to walk away and not have his reputation in the town be forever tarnished by being outwrestled by Flair. Just a superb angle with two compelling characters and seeing both men tease a fight spilling out due to their pride was a sight to behold.

The match itself is fairly basic but still real good in giving us a teaser of Flair vs Lawler whilst leaving room for them in the future to have a longer and more heated match. Lawler initially controls whilst Flair tries to outwrestle Lawler on the mat to no avail and it all builds to Flair snapping at Lawler when he doesn't back away from the ropes quick enough with Flair treating Lawler like he's some scrub who has no business being in a wrestling ring. They have Flair get visibly pissed at being outwrestled in the beginning and do a wonderful near fall tease with Lawler countering a suplex attempt into a picture perfect sleeper. Flair eventually gains control and spends the final 4 minutes of the time limit emphatically working over Lawler, holy crap at the head bump Lawler takes full force onto the concrete floor btw, with the workover culminating in a figure four that Lawler sells like death. The time limit expires and Flair screams in disgust that Lawler didn't quit, wrenches back on the hold telling Lawler to give up before ducking out of the ring and declaring he wants 5 more minutes and that they're now playing on Flair's terms. Again just a terrific story and angle in having Flair be disgusted that Lawler could survive 10 minutes with him, and when you factor in Lawler being notoriously more dangerous the longer a match goes the next few minutes are insanely dramatic.

Lawler begins his all time great comeback as per usual and rocks Flair with haymakers and slams galore and Flair scurries around like a man on the verge of defeat. He crawls to the floor and takes his belt and walks out with Lawler saying Flair quit and thus Lawler is now the champ. They come back from commercial and Flair returns with his belt saying since there was no contract for a world title match it wasn't an official defence and more an impromptu challenge and thus Lawler may have won the match but not the title. Flair then brings out Jimmy Hart and acts incensed that Lawler has not only survived the champ after making himself out to be a massive underdog but in the process has humiliated the champ on local TV and Flair makes a $10,000 cheque to Hart to be cashed upon Lawler being taken out of professional wrestling for good.

As with Memphis the superceding angle along with the ring work always helps with a rating and this match is a sensational TV angle featuring great promo work from both men, teasing Flair's shift from respectful touring champ with a hint of arrogance into full on rich scumbag heel insulting the town and its residents whilst making Lawler look legit in hanging with Flair and building what could have been a monumental Lawler vs Flair & Hart feud. Flair was amazing in the final segment as well with him creeping into a psychotic rant and then demanding Russell back away from him and not crowd him out whilst he placed the bounty on Lawler's head. His taunting to the crowd that their hero would soon be out of wrestling forever really makes me angry they never followed through with a prolonged feud between the two because it would have been the shit.

*****1/4*


EDIT: @ Desolation Row. Likely more Lawler footage including the Bockwinkel series from 82, the remaining Dundee matches from 19/10/85 and 1986 as well as a few more of his Memphis outings including the elusive Tommy Rich match from 1988 when Phil Schneider puts it onto his latest comp and drops it. Totally separate to this thread but may focus on lucha/puro a bit as I've burnt myself out a bit on WCW and other US stuff with the amount I covered to get the provisional ballot done before uni started this term, plus I really want to see if Liger's high end stuff against Naoki Sano holds up well because some of his other stuff hasn't and I'm worried an all time favourite might slowly be slipping, hopefully the Sano series remains as amazing as I thought it was a year or so ago.

May also try and watch some of the Fabulous Moondogs in Memphis, especially their pimped Stretcher match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

A Flair/Lawler match that lasted more than 10 minutes on paper is one of the best matches ever. Shame it didn't happen/hasn't popped up if it did.

I also agree on Landover being the 2nd best Flair/Steamboat (which I've seen- they had like 10 others in the first half of '89, which are all almost certainly lost in time). T think that that match is the second the had THAT DAY, and that the finish sort of plays off of the first match they had (THAT FUCKING DAY) is unbelievable.

edit- 89-94 Liger, to me, still holds up as near an all time great. Watxhed vs. Sasuke from July 94 earlier in the year and thought it was about as good as Rey/Eddie from Halloween Havoc. If he had that same consistancy his entire career, I'd have no problem naming him a top 5 ever. It's a shame he's had so much skippable stuff since 2004 or so.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

last week I watched the Lawler vs Flair match on RAW (in 03' I believe) and J.R said that Lawler told him he had only wrestled Naitch 3 times in his career...such a shame.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - RAW - 22/9/97*

1. Rocky Maivia vs Ahmed Johnson
*3/4

2. The Legion of Doom vs The Nation of Domination
N/A

3. Owen Hart vs Brian Pillman
N/A

*4. Falls Count Anywhere*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Cactus Jack
***3/4

5. Bret Hart vs Goldust
**3/4 

One of probably the more memorable RAWs ever.. Very fun show.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Here goes my first ever review of a wrestling match, so sorry if its a bit bad.

Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (Hell in a Cell) - *****

This was a brutal Hell in a Cell in my opinion. They don’t use a lot of weapons, but it really does not matter in this match. The match was about more than just weapons. For weeks Shawn has been avoiding Undertaker, but this time there was no way out for him. 

The match starts off with Shawn trying to run around the ring, but he is trapped. Undertaker knows this so he slowly stalks Shawn. Eventually Undertaker catches him and beats the crap out of him. He throws him against the cell a few times and Shawn is really feeling it. Eventually Undertaker makes a mistake and HBK gets his chance. He dives through the ropes on Taker. He hits a piledriver on the steel steps. He takes out a steel chair and starts pummeling Undertaker in the back with it.

Undertaker gets the advantage again though, and now he is pissed. They end up fighting outside of the cell and Taker rams Shawn’s head into the side of the cell a few times. Michaels is busted open really bad right now. He tries to climb on top of the cell so he can escape the Undertaker, but that does not help. Undertaker ends up throwing him of the side of the cell through an announce table. He must have fallen down at least 10 feet. The crowd is going crazy at this point and Shawn is a bloody mess.

Back in the ring Undertaker does a Chokeslam of the top rope and then brings out another steel chair. He smashes Shawn straight in the head, and Shawn is not moving on the ground. The steel chair started this whole feud and it looks like it will end it. Undertaker signals for the Tombstone, but then all of a sudden Kane makes his debut. Everyone is shocked. Kane looks like a real monster right here. He rips the door of the cell and Tombstones Undertaker. Shawn barely crawls over and makes the cover. Shawn might have won the match, but Undertaker won the war.

I thought this was a great way to end one feud and start another one. Overall, this is one of the best Hell in a Cell matches ever. It is not my favorite, but it is still an amazing match. A lot of people still consider this the greatest hell in a cell match of all time, and some even think of it as the greatest match of all time.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just read the 'give randy orton credit' thread and it interested me. I haven't saw much of Smackdown this year and was wondering me if someone could give me a list of some of his best television matches. Cheers.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Daniel97 said:


> Just read the 'give randy orton credit' thread and it interested me. I haven't saw much of Smackdown this year and was wondering me if someone could give me a list of some of his best television matches. Cheers.


Ziggler/Big Show/McIntyre/Rhodes - SD 1/7
There were two or three really good Christian/Del Rio matches in Feb/March
Orton/Christian - 5/6 (I think)
Orton/Sheamus - June
Christian/Sheamus - June/July

Sorry about the vagueness on some of them. :$


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Brye said:


> *Ziggler/Big Show/McIntyre/Rhodes - SD 1/7
> There were two or three really good Christian/Del Rio matches in Feb/March*
> Orton/Christian - 5/6 (I think)
> Orton/Sheamus - June
> ...


Uuuuhhh... Orton wasn't in those matches .

Man, they make anyone a mod these days :side:

.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Here goes my first ever review of a wrestling match, so sorry if its a bit bad.
> 
> Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (Hell in a Cell) - *****
> 
> ...


Great write up on one of my favorite matches of all time. I just totally believe it is a perfect match and story(ies).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Uuuuhhh... Orton wasn't in those matches .
> 
> Man, they make anyone a mod these days :side:
> 
> .


:$:$:$:$:$

Thought it said just good SD matches in general. :argh:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Here goes my first ever review of a wrestling match, so sorry if its a bit bad.
> 
> Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (Hell in a Cell) - *****
> 
> ...


Nice review, KingCal will love you for life for giving it the full five. Man adores that match like Andy3000 loves poontang and McQueen loves a racist joke.

Damn Brye crashing and burning already, keep up son.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Theres only one race that matters, HARLEY RACE! And i'm pretty sure he didn't approve of "minorities" either.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Race and Murdoch could have made for quite the racial tag team, 'Are we gonna have to choke a n.....' could have been their pre match introduction.

Speaking of touchy racial subjects in wrestling:










CARIBBEAN SUNSHINE BOYS FTW.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wrestling is about the most racist thing I can think of other than a klan rally/LadyCroft's family reunion or my roomate drunk.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn. That WoS video is a tad bit racist. I never liked WoS. Probably because how my parents would feel the need to praise it when ever it came on The Wrestling Channel years ago. Silly buggers think it was real.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Evidence A:






Good Lord.


Cactus WOS had Marty fucking Jones, Jim bloody Breaks, Young David and the mercurial Steve Wright so you shall respect it as a great promotion dammit .


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Man, I recommended you, Brye. What are you doing to me? 

Orton's series with Christian is what you need to check out if you haven't seen it. He also had some pretty good TV matches with Sheamus iirc. Pretty much anything containing two of Orton, Christian and Sheamus has been solid.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

ok guys, what is you opinion on Curt Hennig? What would you consider his best matches beside the 'Bock and Bret series? (and the Flair LLT RAW match)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I haven't watched a ton of Hennig in a long time, but last time I did my only complaint with him was his often silly bumping and overselling. There becomes a time and point where his nuts-on-the-ring-post spot comes off as WAYYYY too fake. From what i can see I'd love to run through everything he did in the AWA because he actually looks a better face than heel. I remember thinking that two of the Bockwinkel matches were better than anything else he did.

Best matches? Idk, the Doink one? He has nothing that good (if good at all) past 93 but most of the stuff I've seen before that is generally good. The 89 match with Bret was a personal favourite of mine.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I for one am a big fan of overselling if done right. Ric Flair and Shawn Michaels were great at it. Go over-the-top, but not plain retarded. Henning's spot where he crotches himself on the post is creeping up to the plain retarded level, but it's not a huge deal.

Yeah, I think Henning is up there. I still need to watch some of his best matches such as him versus Bockwinkel and his early matches with Bret, but judging from his bout with Flair and Bret in '93, he's awesome.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

just watched the documentary part of the HBK/Shawn DVD. pretty good. you won't really hear anything new if you've seen various interviews that these guys have done over the years, but it's still interesting to see them sitting next to eachother.


----------



## wwetnashow (Aug 25, 2010)

Just picked up the Rise and Fall of WCW. Great Doc. Who else has it?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

That's a horrendous doc. For a truly great WCW nostaglic trip, read Death of WCW, then watch Disc 2 and the first half of Disc 3.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWE - Smackdown - 26/9/02*

1. Rikishi vs Chavo Guerrero
*3/4

2. Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo vs Jamie Noble & Tajiri
**

*3. No DQ Match*
Eddie Guerrero vs Edge
****

4. The Undertaker vs Matt Hardy
SQUASH

5. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit vs Rey Mysterio
***1/2


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Rise & Fall of WCW documentary is pretty bad. They spent way to much time on the Jim Crockett days. They also didn't mention that much if at all guys like DDP, Bret Hart and Randy Savage. Best Of Nitro was a much better nostalgic WCW trip for me.

I am also watching Eddie Guerrero's set right now and loving it even though his two matches with Malenko just feel weird at times. I know they work well together but they seem slow at points and their twenty five minute long match in particular started to drag on a bit to me.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Undertaker vs Mankind (Hell in a Cell) - ***1/4

So a lot of people might think that the match is a classic, and that I did not rate it high enough, so I will try to explain why I thought the match was not all that amazing. I remember when I watched this match for the first time years ago. I thought it was the best match of all time. I thought I would never see another match as brutal as that one. Well, I was wrong. The match is two huge spots, about 15 minutes of replaying the two spots, and then 5 minutes in the ring with a few weapons.

So these two were feuding a lot, and they had some sick matches before. Mankind at this stage was one of the few people that could go head on with the Undertaker and actually win. The match starts of on top of the cell. About 2 minutes in we see Undertaker throw Foley of the roof of the cell through an announce table. It was a sick spot. He must have fallen at least 20 feet. Everyone thinks that the match is over now. They start showing the replay of the fall for about ten minutes straight. 

Foley somehow gets up and climbs on top of the cell again. They start fighting one more time, and about 30 seconds in Undertaker chokeslams Foley through the roof of the cell on the ring. Not only that, but a chair smacks him in the face as he is falling. Then we get more people helping Foley and they show the replay of this sick spot for a few minutes as well. Undertaker jumps down and messes up his ankle a bit. Now he chokeslams Terry Funk out his shoes. I mean, he actually chokeslams him out of his shoes. I laughed a bit.

Foley looks like he got hit by a truck at this point. He is bloody and a tooth has gone flying out of his mouth and in his nose somehow. Inside the ring we see Foley hit the piledriver on a steel chair. Undertaker chokeslams Foley on some thumbtacks, and they hit each other with the steel steps a few times. Solid in ring stuff, but nothing compared to what we have already seen earlier in the match. Undertaker hits a sick Tombstone and wins the match.

Overall its one of those matches that is a classic and will never be forgot, even though it’s not actually a great match itself. It kind of reminds me of Hogan/Andre from WM 3. Not a great match, but it was a great moment. The two big spots were great, but other than that, I was not impressed too much. It had too much down time between the big spots. Still though, when people talk about the hell in a cell match this is usually one of the first matches that comes to their mind. It was a great moment and a decent match in my opinion.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

OMG you're me, but with female parts.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> OMG you're me, but with female parts.


Hulk's gonna be pissed at you replacing him.

Nice review LLM, largely the same thoughts as you in that I consider it an iconic match, but one that really can't be judged by rating alone. Like it doesn't feel like a ****1/2 match which is what a lot of people would rate something as 'iconic' but the beating Foley takes as well as that spot on top of the Cell just makes for an incredible visual that stands the test of time. 

Also Holy Shit at a chick joining this niche part of the forum, we're no longer a sausage fest lads. Just a gangbang


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Undertaker vs Mankind (Hell in a Cell) - ***1/4
> 
> So a lot of people might think that the match is a classic, and that I did not rate it high enough, so I will try to explain why I thought the match was not all that amazing. I remember when I watched this match for the first time years ago. I thought it was the best match of all time. I thought I would never see another match as brutal as that one. Well, I was wrong. The match is two huge spots, about 15 minutes of replaying the two spots, and then 5 minutes in the ring with a few weapons.
> 
> ...


Same thoughts, in that it's a classic, but not a great match (or not the greatest anyway). I give it **** cause it's always an entertaining watch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hulks a cunt.

Anyways people on here get mad at me for saying that match wasn't too special all the time. Foley gets thrown off the cage a few times, cool spots to be fair, but the rest of the match is the same average brawl which was standard in that era, but with a cage. I remember the first time I saw that match which was 2 or 3 years ago and just thinking "thats it?" after it was done. I wouldn't go over *** for it.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

> Overall its one of those matches that is a classic and will never be forgot, even though it’s not actually a great match itself. It kind of reminds me of Hogan/Andre from WM 3. Not a great match, but it was a great moment.


Comparing HBK/Taker to Hogan/Andre in terms of actual wrestling quality, lol. That's blasphemy.

EDIT: My bad, I thought you were writing abour HBK/Taker. Sorry.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Hulks a cunt.
> 
> Anyways people on here get mad at me for saying that match wasn't too special all the time. Foley gets thrown off the cage a few times, cool spots to be fair, but the rest of the match is the same average brawl which was standard in that era, but with a cage. I remember the first time I saw that match which was 2 or 3 years ago and just thinking "thats it?" after it was done. I wouldn't go over *** for it.


Its one of those matches where you had to be a fan during that era to really enjoy it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I go ****1/4 for the Mankind/Undertaker HIAC. About a * of that is for pure enjoyment though.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

and the other **3/4 because Undertaker is a participant..


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It's something I'll never forget seeing live on PPV.

I never care to watch it again though.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Segunda Caida said:


> and the other **3/4 because Undertaker is a participant..


I'm a big fan of Mankind too ya know :side:.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

'Taker vs Mankind is something that doesn't get a rating from me. Same goes for Hogan/Andre. A really historic moment, but not much to rate when it comes to wrestling.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Anyways people on here get mad at me for saying that match wasn't too special all the time. Foley gets thrown off the cage a few times, cool spots to be fair, but the rest of the match is the same average brawl which was standard in that era, but with a cage. I remember the first time I saw that match which was 2 or 3 years ago and just thinking "thats it?" after it was done. I wouldn't go over *** for it.


I just hate when people call it a "2 spots match" because is it much more than that. The fact that you only watched 2-3 years ago is the key though, as that match has been elevated to almost mythical proportions since it happened and is bound to disappoint 1st time viewers with high expectations.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

antonio hit the mark really. I'd seen the replays of Foley getting thrown off the cage 6 million times by the time I actually saw the match. Probably would think much higher if I saw it live, but then again maybe not.



King_Kool-Aid™;10420706 said:


> Its one of those matches where you had to be a fan during that era to really enjoy it.


I was a fan during that era.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Agreed with the sentiment Queeny had about seeing the big spots before seeing the match. If you saw it live, it would have been a HUGE holy shit moment, but knowing it's going to happen takes away from the actual spots.



Segunda Caida said:


> Hulk's gonna be pissed at you replacing him.
> 
> Nice review LLM, largely the same thoughts as you in that I consider it an iconic match, but one that really can't be judged by rating alone. Like it doesn't feel like a ****1/2 match which is what a lot of people would rate something as 'iconic' but the beating Foley takes as well as that spot on top of the Cell just makes for an incredible visual that stands the test of time.
> 
> Also Holy Shit at a chick joining this niche part of the forum, we're no longer a sausage fest lads. Just a gangbang


Pfft, I'm not like McQueen at all. He's old and touches kids.



McQueen said:


> Hulks a cunt.
> 
> Anyways people on here get mad at me for saying that match wasn't too special all the time. Foley gets thrown off the cage a few times, cool spots to be fair, but the rest of the match is the same average brawl which was standard in that era, but with a cage. I remember the first time I saw that match which was 2 or 3 years ago and just thinking "thats it?" after it was done. I wouldn't go over *** for it.


Banhammer for flaming.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Watched the Bret/HBK documentary and absolutely loved it. Will def. be picking up the Blu-ray once it comes out


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Anyways people on here get mad at me for saying that match wasn't too special all the time. Foley gets thrown off the cage a few times, cool spots to be fair, but the rest of the match is the same average brawl which was standard in that era, but with a cage. I remember the first time I saw that match which was 2 or 3 years ago and just thinking "thats it?" after it was done. I wouldn't go over *** for it.


I guess I just see the attempt to look at Mankind/Undertaker under the same microscope as any other wrestling match in history - in retrospect, no less - as an ass-backwards way of thinking. It was _special_, because no other wrestling match had structured itself like that before. It climaxed in the first 30 seconds. Undertaker threw him off the cell in the single most dangerous spot the WWE had attempted up to that point, and at that moment, the match wasn't about crowning a winner anymore; it was about whether or not there would be a match at all.

Every other dangerous gimmick match is at its heart about one wrestler winning and one wrestler losing, but once Mankind fell to what should have been his death _and got the fuck back up_, the point of the match was the durability of Mick Foley the man. And then they followed it with him getting absolutely destroyed within the next 30 seconds when he went through the cell and landed on something _with even less give than the table_ - only to get back up and have a solid, brawling hardcore match as if nothing had happened, as if the fighting instinct within his brain hadn't caught up to the fact that the Undertaker won twenty minutes prior to the three count.

I certainly don't mean to pick on you, McQueen (or LipsLikeMorphine), but often times with wrestling critics (amateur or professional), you see that they rate those BIG MOMENT matches lower than audiences or casual fans or the performers themselves do, because the critics try to shoehorn BIG MOMENT matches into the same rubric of _a normal contest_. And it's not just wrestling critics; many film critics do the same when something so completely un-formulaic comes out. Casuals and professionals love innovation, and some critics don't know what to make of it.

People get mad when you say "that match wasn't too special," because that's the equivalent of watching _Un Chien Andalou_ and saying that you didn't like the plot. Mankind/Undertaker is arguably the WWE's first avant garde wrestling match; it is special by definition.



UNRELATED:

Saw the Michaels/Hart DVD. Loved it. Required viewing for all.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

^ You make a great point. Repped. But the hardcore brawl at the end still wasn't needed.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Cactus said:


> ^ You make a great point. Repped. But the hardcore brawl at the end still wasn't needed.


I think the brawl was necessary though. Granted, Foley made the bulk of his point at the beginning (credit to Funk as well for giving him the inspiration), having the brawl after the two spots - a competitive brawl nonetheless - laid the foundation for an inevitable face turn, in the same vein as Austin/Hart the year prior. WWE didn't pull the trigger until Survivor Series, but KOTR gave them an ace in the hole. Looking at it in the standalone sense, if Mankind doesn't interfere on behalf of Kane later that night, does he not come out to a face pop in his next appearance? He certainly left to one.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sorry man, i'll rate things based on how much I enjoy them. Having seen the footage of Foley being thrown from the cage a million times before I ever saw that match dampens the effect of seeing that spot and I didn't overly enjoy the rest of the match. The whole "But Foley could have gotten seriously hurt" arguement isn't going to change my opinion on how good the match was either. I'm not debating Foley getting thrown off the cage (twice) isn't a special moment because it is a career, and really a company defining moment but the rest of the match isn't a whole lot different than any of the other brawls that happened on a weekly basis in the company at the time.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Sorry man, i'll rate things based on how much I enjoy them. Having seen the footage of Foley being thrown from the cage a million times before I ever saw that match dampens the effect of seeing that spot and I didn't overly enjoy the rest of the match. The whole "But Foley could have gotten seriously hurt" arguement isn't going to change my opinion on how good the match was either. I'm not debating Foley getting thrown off the cage (twice) isn't a special moment because it is a career, and really a company defining moment but the rest of the match isn't a whole lot different than any of the other brawls that happened on a weekly basis in the company at the time.


Is that any different than low-balling _The Usual Suspects_ because someone told you who Keyser Soze is before you walked into the theatre - and putting weight behind your opinion?

The fact that Mankind could have died _should_ change your opinion on the match, McQueen, because that's _the essence of the match_. It's not meant to be kayfabed, and that's what (if I'm understanding your position) I think you're missing from the match. Instead of trying to pull the wool over people's eyes like Michaels/Undertaker and make the audience believe that the two wrestlers on the screen hated each other and were in real competition, by having those two highspots at the very beginning, the audience is pulled back into reality: This man could have died (twice) in the most absurd fashion (entertainment), but he's not going to stop performing. If you're in the watching-this-live mindset, you're not watching the brawl after the two highspots and saying that it's average wrestling: You're wondering when Mick Foley is going to break character and go home. You're wondering which suplex, which back-bump, which chokeslam is going to result in a stoppage. But Foley doesn't stop acting. He competes in a typical brawl match _all the way through to the end_ as if he had just shown up fresh and healthy to a Monday Night Raw - when everyone has just seen him cheat death.

The next time you watch the match, look at the winces on his face, the subtleties of the Undertaker's reaction to each bump Foley takes. That's the story.


----------



## lemo (Jan 1, 2006)

Bret vs Godwin action zone match just rises the arguement that 1995 maybe Bret best wrestling year. I'm not even christian but Jesus Crise Bret it's Henry Fucking Godwins how can you create this wrestling magic with him & this amazing psychological wrestling battle !!!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah. Bret Hart was one of the reasons 1995 was somewhat enjoyable. Along with Shawn Michaels and Hakushi. I can watch a 1995 show now and then. It's corny and childish, but has some good wrestling. But why was Diesel champ? Really?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> Also Holy Shit at a chick joining this niche part of the forum, we're no longer a sausage fest lads. Just a gangbang


:lmao safely going to take this comment back.

Cock Like Morphine.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait, LLM was a dude?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

That be what the folks in Rants are suggesting, supposedly connected to some V1 Dante/California guy or something.

Oh well, we're officially a no chicks thread once again.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Heh. I always thought of this place as the nerdiest place on this forum. Wouldn't expect chicks in here (or on this forum for that matter).


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Just do what I do and pretend McQueen is a chick. Its worked for me all this time .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My vagina's been yelling "It was me BigCal, it was me all along!" for 5 years now.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Damn I was really hoping LLM was actually a girl. Apart from NJ88 and BkB Hulk the last girl I remember in this thread had a Eugene avatar and said Chirs Benoit was boring.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

chirs benoit was so boring dude


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I know man didn't do one 450 his entire career wth


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

dude was so boring he even put his family to sleep :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i dont think eddie ever hit any 450 splashes, german suplexes or top of the cage moonsaults

what a loser


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> dude was so boring he even put his family to sleep :side:


So wrong, but so fucking funny. :lmao

Although we all know "That bitch deserved it" just like 101 said.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I believed Austin101 was a huge fan of that cage match on Raw that we never should speak of again, in that case which statement was worse:

Nancy deserved it or Benoit vs Angle was an awesome match?


Hmmmmm.


in all seriousness, 'that bitch deserved it' is likely the most moronic thing I've ever heard


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

McQueen said:


> So wrong, but so fucking funny. :lmao
> 
> Although we all know "That bitch deserved it" just like 101 said.


Did he really say those exact words? :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I wonder if Austin101 ever became mod elsewhere. It was his dream to do it here.



Segunda Caida said:


> That be what the folks in Rants are suggesting, supposedly connected to some V1 Dante/California guy or something.
> 
> Oh well, we're officially a no chicks thread once again.


Hey baby.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hulk you be teasing so often I don't know what to believe anymore. You could be some Kathleen Turner esque woman looking like a man creature for all I know.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Did he really say those exact words? :lmao


I don't think it was worded that way exactly, but that was basically what he said.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

redeadening said:


> i dont think eddie ever hit any 450 splashes, german suplexes or top of the cage moonsaults
> 
> what a loser


Benoit & Eddie had artificial intensity, why couldn't itbe legit like Davey?


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> I believed Austin101 was a huge fan of that cage match on Raw that we never should speak of again, in that case which statement was worse:


Austin101 was fun as hell to read, he always said crazy shit and left you convinced he was dead serious.

I remember reading one of his post about all the psychology in that Cage match and laughing at his excuses when I told him that Angle himself admitted that the match was just a spotfest.


Oh, everyone has to watch the Bret/Shawn DVD. Both are really honest and WWE let them go beyond kayfabe (I'm actually waiting for an old timer to bitch about this DVD "exposing the business"







).


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Segunda Caida said:


> Hulk you be teasing so often I don't know what to believe anymore. You could be some Kathleen Turner esque woman looking like a man creature for all I know.


something like


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

this is more realistic.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

No need to post pics of your dream man, Yeah1993.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Speaking of fake girls on this forum, who remembers that Hannah Hardy chick? All the horn dogs on here were bananas over her, until they found out she plagiarized her posts.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Should've known. An American female who likes puro? NOT. GONNA. HAPPEN.

Oh and @ Hulk you wish.
--------------

So...wrestling.....Uh....Hardys/MNM at Royal Rumble. Love that match...yeah..

MNM should have never broken up.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Segunda Caida said:


> dude was so boring he even put his family to sleep :side:


:lmao awesome post in Benoit's defense though they were supposed to tap.

Random thought but every time I watch a Psychosis match in WCW I wish he would have kept the mask on. It was an awesome mask and he looked a lot better with it. In fact I think Juventud is the only guy I remember unmasking that had a better look without the mask.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Benoits a cunt.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - RAW - 4/5/98*

1. Owen Hart & Rocky Maivia vs Faarooq & Steve Blackman
**

2. Dan Severn vs Savio Vega
SQUASH
Wow... The WWF actually advertised UFC 17 on this show.

3. Marc Mero vs Jeff Jarrett
N/A

4. D.O.A. & L.O.D. 2000 vs D-Generation X
*

5. Goldust vs Kane
N/A

*6. Falls Count Anywhere*
Mick Foley vs Terry Funk
****


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

redeadening said:


> i dont think eddie ever hit any 450 splashes, german suplexes or top of the cage moonsaults


He hit top of the cage Frog Splash on JBL.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> He hit top of the cage Frog Splash on JBL.


Along with making patented ladder match maneuvers like Sunset Flip Powerbombs off a ladder, and his Hilo on an opponent with a ladder on him.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Eddie sucked. Total spot monkey.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

If only he was born 20 years later he could have learned from Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards. Shame.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> If only he was born 20 years later he could have learned from Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards. Shame.


We all know Edwards is the REAL Eddie anyway.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards are like the new and improved Benoit and Eddie. More charismatic and more intensity


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Speaking of Davey, Foley gave his thoughts on Richards in a snippet of his new book:



FOLEY ON DAVEY said:


> I can't accurately state who the greatest of all time is, but I can say without any hesitation that Davey Richards isn’t the greatest wrestler i've ever seen.
> 
> "What about Eddie Edwards?" I hear the doubters cry. No doubt, Eddie wasn’t great either, and he and Davey were the only workers I've ever seen who seemed to exude their love for the wrestling in the most retarded way. Eddie was simply more believable as a lifeless drone. When watching Davey, no matter how great the match, which wasn’t bloody often for all the times I suffered through the bullshit, I was always aware I was watching a performance, albeit a bad one. Davey Richards made me cry.
> 
> ...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats the G.O.A.T. PM I ever got right there.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Is that quote from _Countdown To Lockdown_ or another book coming up?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Assuming that post isn't sarcastic Clique its a made up quote from Moi. McQueen posted the proper part of Foley's book praising Funk as the Greatest Wrestler of all Time in the Foley vs Funk thread. I took that little bit and edited it to continue the Davey jokes.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Damn, and I was about to go out and buy the book. I thought Foley was going in!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll shit my pants if he does include something along those lines in any future book, though I imagine he'd use more eloquent language than 'bullshit' and 'retarded'.

Still I'm content with my work, and to think I was going to do uni work instead :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Eddie was simply more believable as a lifeless drone is such a great line.

I should start a "Which Eddie is a more of a lifeless drone" poll thread between Eddie Edwards and 2008-Present Guerrero in the Indy section just to piss off Crabtree.

Oh the proper qoute was from Funk's book. Foley wrote the forward, said some really great stuff.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I do have to love how he always tries to point to some ROH conspiracy when Davey gets called out by some people either in OW or in the WWE section whenever he occasionally gets mentioned by some people. Like he always pushes this claim that WWE section posters couldn't tell what a good match is if they were dropped in mid 80s Mid South and trying to talk about how they overrate every big match the company puts on...and then you see him saying Davey vs Cabana will be the greatest opener in professional wrestling history.

And its a shame because when he's not getting too into ROH and coming off as their bboy he's a good poster and can provide numerous laughs particularly in the TNA section.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I actually really like Crabtree, he isn't an idiot but he's pretty much the "indies are better than mainstream" stereotypical fan.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Man, if Foley had really written that he would overtake The Undertaker as my all time favourite .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Id buy a book by Segunda if it read like that


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> Speaking of Davey, Foley gave his thoughts on Richards in a snippet of his new book:


Davey's reaction:

*grabs book*

*throws it in the air*

*trys a suicide dive*

*misses*

*destroys his fride with the momentum of the dive* 

*no sells the hit*

*screams "AMERICAN WOLVES!!!!!!!" to no reaction from the neighbors*

**

*leaves*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao


Figured I'd go through and rank all the PPV matches I've seen from the year.

CM Punk vs John Cena - MITB - *****
Triple H vs Undertaker - WM XXVII - ****1/2
Randy Orton vs Christian - OTL - ****1/4
Randy Orton vs Christian - Summerslam - ****1/4
Christian vs Alberto Del Rio - ER - ****1/4
John Cena vs CM Punk - Summerslam - ****1/4
Smackdown EC - EC - ****1/4
Smackdown MITB - MITB - ****1/4
Edge vs Dolph Ziggler - RR - ****
CM Punk vs Randy Orton - ER - ****
Raw Elimination Chamber - EC - ***3/4
CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio - CP - ***3/4
Randy Orton vs Christian - CP - ***3/4
Raw MITB - MITB - ***3/4
John Cena vs The Miz vs John Morrison - ER - ***3/4
Randy Orton vs Christian - MITB - ***1/2
CM Punk vs Randy Orton - WM XXVII - ***1/2
Cody Rhodes vs Rey Mysterio - WM XXVII - ***1/2
Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett - Summerslam - ***1/2
Triple H vs CM Punk - NOC - ***1/2
Dolph Ziggler & Jack Swagger vs Air Boom - HIAC - ***1/2
Dolph Ziggler vs John Morrison vs Alex Riley vs Jack Swagger - NOC - ***1/2
Edge vs Alberto Del Rio - WM XXVII - ***1/2
John Cena vs CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio - HIAC - ***1/2
Christian vs Sheamus - HIAC - ***1/4
The Miz vs Jerry Lawler - EC - ***1/4
John Cena vs Alberto Del Rio - NOC - ***1/4
Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston - CP - ***1/4
Kofi Kingston vs Sheamus - ER - ***1/4
Mark Henry vs Randy Orton - HIAC - ***1/4
Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston - EC - ***
Kofi/Morrison/Mysterio vs Miz/Del Rio/Truth - Summerslam - ***
Mark Henry vs Sheamus - Summerslam - ***
Air Boom vs Awesome Truth - ***
Mark Henry vs Randy Orton - NOC - ***
Cody Rhodes vs Ted DiBiase Jr - NOC - **3/4
Evan Bourne vs Jack Swagger - CP - **3/4
John Cena vs R-Truth - CP - **1/2
Big Show vs Mark Henry - MITB - **1/4
Randy Orton vs The Miz - RR - **
John Cena vs The Miz - WM XXVII - **
Lawler vs Cole - Fuck Off

I think that's all I've seen.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

antoniomare007 said:


> Davey's reaction:
> 
> *grabs book*
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao Incredible

Eddie would probably try and chop the book in half screaming 'Brothers forever Mick, but a Wolf's gotta go his own way some day'



Brye said:


> Figured I'd go through and rank all the PPV matches I've seen from the year.
> 
> Lawler vs Cole - Fuck Off


:lmao

Such a shame when you watch the Lawler vs Jimmy Hart match from 1981 and see how good a match Lawler is capable of having with a manager/commentator if the agents had just tried to hide Cole's limitations and played to Lawler's strengths. The Hart match is incredible given who he's facing (***1/4) and its a damn shame Malenko or whoever helped put that match together went in the complete opposite direction.

Still funny as fuck to see Cole work the leg more than Angle does in preparation for an ankle lock though.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

And back to reviewing matches..

*Kurt Angle vs. Shane McMahon - KOTR 2001*
I remember watching this match years ago, and all I really remembered was the suplex through the glass. I decided to give it a watch last night, and boy this match is awesome! I don't see it get talked about a lot when it comes to hardcore matches, but it definitely deserves some praise. The match started with basic mat wrestling between the two which is ironic because this is y'know.. a Street Fight. Anyways that ended pretty fast and it ended up turning into a brawl as expected. Shane was flying all over the place, hitting Angle with Kendo Sticks and trash cans and lids and whatnot.

It's a shame we didn't get to see a Coast-to-Coast, I was certain I was going to see one when Shane brought out the trash cans. Angle got control again the action goes back outside the ring and up the ramp. Here we see the infamous Belly-to-Belly suplex through the glass. Awesome.

What doesn't get talked about a lot is that Shane got suplexed not one, not twice, not thrice, but four time into the stage thing, once through the glass. Brutal. Shane gets thrown through the glass once again. At this point both of the participants are busted open, and the cuts look legit. Angle's arm is covered in blood.

One spot I really liked is how Angle tried to take Shane back to the ring after realizing the match wasn't falls count anywhere, and instead of lifting dead weight, he trollied Shane back to the ring on this equipment box thing with wheels.

The end came when Angle put Shane on the top rope and used a wooden board to set himself up as well, after which he hit a top rope Angle Slam!

This match was a classic. Unlike a lot of Street Fights we're used to seeing, this one didn't feature chairs, thumbtacks, barbed wire, or anything of that nature. It was a straight up brawl and you could feel the hatred between the two. A forgotten gem. *****1/4*


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Figured I'll do what Byre is doing and rate all the PPV matches I can remember well enough.

*Royal Rumble*
Edge v Ziggler ******
Royal Rumble ****3/4*

*Elimination Chamber*
SD Chamber ****3/4*
Miz v Lawler ****1/4*
Raw Chamber ****1/4*
Kofi v Del Rio ***1/4*

*WrestleMania*
'Taker v HHH *****1/4*
Edge v Del Rio *****
Miz v Cena ***1/2*
Lawler v Cole *DUD*

*Extreme Rules*
Morrison v Miz v Cena ****3/4*

*Over The Limit*
Orton v Christian *****1/4*
Miz v Cena ****
Lawler v Cole ***
Barrett v Ezekiel *3/4**

*Capitol Punishment*
Christian v Orton ****3/4*
Del Rio v Big Show ***
Cena v R-Truth ***

*Money in the Bank*
Punk v Cena *******
Smackdown MiTB ****3/4*
Raw MiTB *****
Christian v Orton *****

*Summerslam*
Barrett v Bryan ****1/4*
Miz/Del Rio/Truth v Mysterio/Morrison/Riley ****

*Night of Champions*
Ziggler v Riley v Morrison v Swagger ****1/4*
Henry v Orton *****
Punk v Triple H ***1/2*

*Hell in a Cell*
Del Rio v Cena v Punk ****1/2*
Sheamus v Christian *****
Henry v Orton *****
Air Boom v Ziggler/Swagger ***1/2*


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

Punk vs Cena - MITB *****
Punk vs Cena - SummerSlam **** 1/2

1/2 a star goes to the Chicago crowd.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Finally gave Edge vs Dolph Ziggler a watch because apparently it's recommended. I really enjoyed it  especially, the best part for me, was right after the spear. A throwback to Eddie Guerrero, and made me think of all the times he'd piss me off as a kid doing that on Smackdown. Put a smile on my face, especially on this day.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Edge/Dolph RR - *** and no higher.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> Still funny as fuck to see Cole work the leg more than Angle does in preparation for an ankle lock though.


There was a report shortly after Mania saying Dean Malenko was the main agent who put the match together. 

This another one of those examples where blood could have helped so much more. Cole should have been beaten to a bloddy pulp, Lawler should have finished him with a piledriver and the feud ends there. WWE wasted WAY too much TV for this match, the storyline, the character development and story progression between two commentators instead of the young wrestlers they have is just wrong.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

They made the same mistake with Bret vs Vince. Jerry vs Cole should have been a crowd pleasing squash, there was no point giving Cole (and Vince at Mania 26) such a long control section.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Snooki from Jersey Shore had a better WrestleMania debut match than Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

So who's the wrestler of the year? Punk? Christian? Orton?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sid, its Sid every year until he dies.

I'd probably go with Christian though.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ownage™;10429134 said:


> So who's the wrestler of the year? Punk? Christian? Orton?


Orton has been the most consistent. Those are the Top 3 for sure. Funny enough Orton's best matches this year are with Punk and Christian. But when you factor in his matches with Sheamus, Henry, Rhodes, Kane, Ziggler, even Primo, or any tag match he's good.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd go with Punk for wrestler of the year.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Here are my MOTN from each PPV:

Royal Rumble
Edge vs. Ziggler- ****

Elimination Chamber
SD Chamber ****1/4

WrestleMania
Punk vs. Orton- ***1/2

Extreme Rules
Christian vs. Del Rio- **** (vaguely remember anything from this event though)

Over The Limit
Orton vs. Christian- ****1/2

Capitol Punishment
Orton vs. Christian- ***1/2

Money in the Bank
Punk vs. Cena- ****1/2

Summerslam (TIED)
Punk vs. Cena- ****1/4
Christian vs. Orton- ****1/4
(Really can't put one over the other)


Night of Champions
Ziggler vs. Riley vs. Morrison vs. Swagger ***1/2

Hell in a Cell
Del Rio vs. Cena vs. Punk- ***1/2

As far as who my WOTY thus far is, it's either Orton or Christian. It's a tight race between the two. They had some awesome matches together, and have had good-great TV matches consistently. I do like Christian more, so I'd probably give the edge to him just because of that, but only because it's come down to just that.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd have to go with Punk as well, despite how deep he's dropped in being entertaining the last few weeks.

The matches with Orton, Rey, and Cena were all excellent, and the HHH match is quite polarizing. He also had the match of the year, and was the centerpiece of one of the greatest PPVs in roughly a decade, perhaps even longer. His promo work for the one month or so that it was hot also reached a hotness that we haven't seen out of anybody in quite some time as well.

Christian and Orton both lack in comparison to Punk for me because nothing they did could emotionally measure up to Punk. Punk gets so much blame for bombing as a box-office draw, but those people conveniently forget the subpar booking, plus Cena had been bombing ever since Rock took time away again. Plus, Orton and Christian had one of the most tedious feuds in quite some time, even though they had tremendous matches. Emotionally, it compared more to Miz vs. Cena than HBK vs. Jericho, which is inexcusable.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I liked the argument you attempted in that Punk and Rock thread SuperDuperSonic. The effort was admirable


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I honestly see Punk and Rock in verbal confrontations as the true unstoppable force meeting the immovable object, as long as they can be as mean-spirited asses as possible. They give each other everything they have to bury one another, and eventually it runs into a stalemate in which there is an artistic REQUIREMENT for someone to interrupt.

And most importantly, by Punk mentioning that Rock is ducking him with "star power, not worthy of my time" excuses, it puts a natural direction into doing an actual match, unlike Shaq and Big Show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao Incredible
> 
> Eddie would probably try and chop the book in half screaming 'Brothers forever Mick, but a Wolf's gotta go his own way some day'
> 
> ...


That's really impressive. A shame it had to be Michael Cole. Lawler can still go though, I liked his match with Miz at EC.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Lawler's the embodiment of a guy who still has all his intuition and knowledge in how to structure and design a match to get both men over and showcase his opponent whilst working within his obvious physical limitations these days. The likes of Davey, Angle etc all have the stamina and athleticism that guys like Flair and Lawler no longer have, but sadly lack that same intuitive wrestling brain that these guys possess.

As a result its very rare to find workers these days who still have their prime/good body of work left in them whilst possessing a very articulate wrestling brain that the territory wrestlers still have. These would be your Punk's, Bryan's, Mcintyre's and Masters of the current wrestling scene and its no coincidence these are some of the better workers out there at present, hopefully we'll see more of these workers progress through the company and carry their ability and knowledge through developmental and ensure there still exists wrestlers who respect and take heart from the 70s and 80s instead of conforming to the more popular your move my move style.

JBL's blog the other day makes me crave he someday manages to come back to WWE, even in a backstage capacity working with the younger wrestlers and sharing his input. He's the classic heel that didn't care about being the coolest or best character on the show, simply the most hated. Its the same reason guys like Jericho and Punk are the best characters in the company when they want to be...but more often than not Vickie Guerrero and Michael Cole are by far the better heels, simply because they can get a larger share of the audience to audibly boo them.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

That's actually what i think is a big problem with modern heels. Seems a chunk of them would rather be known as the coolest guy instead of the most hated. Punk was pretty brilliant since 2009, though.


----------



## Stardust101 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ownage™ said:


> So who's the wrestler of the year? Punk? Christian? Orton?


Based on match quality, it would be

1. CM Punk
2. Orton
3. Christian

Punk is my number 1 because he has been the most consistent in my opinion. Orton is a very close second, and Christian is my third because the creative just gave him nothing to do after he lost his title at Summerslam. 

Anyways, here are my ratings for their ppv matches this year, starting at Wrestlemania 27.

CM Punk

Wrestlemania 27 - CM Punk vs Randy Orton (***1/2)
Extreme Rules - CM Punk vs Randy Orton LMS (***3/4)
Over the Limit - CM Punk/Mason Ryan vs Big Show/Kane (**1/4)
Capitol Punishment - CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio (***3/4)
Money in the bank - CM Punk vs John Cena (*****)
Summerslam - CM Punk vs John Cena (****1/4)
Night of Champions - CM Punk vs Triple H (****)
Hell in a Cell - CM Punk vs John Cena vs Del Rio (***1/2)

So far this has been a great year for the guy in my opinion. A 5 star match, and a lot of great near classic matches. It is his best year since comming to the WWE in my opinion. Plus we still have a few more big ppv's before the year is over. He is quickly becoming one of my favorite wrestlers.

Randy Orton

Wrestlemania 27 - CM Punk vs Randy Orton (***1/2)
Extreme Rules - CM Punk vs Randy Orton LMS (***3/4)
Over the limit - Randy Orton vs Christian (****)
Capitol Punishment - Randy Orton vs Christian (***3/4)
Money in the bank - Randy Orton vs Christian (***1/4)
Summerslam - Randy Orton vs Christian NHB (****)
Night of Champions - Randy Orton vs Mark Henry (**1/2)
Hell in a Cell - Randy Orton vs Mark Henry (**3/4)

Great year for Orton as well. A lot of high quality matches, but his feud with Henry drags him down a bit. He did give Henry some of his best matches of all time though. So props to him for being able to carry Henry to two good matches.

Christian

Wrestlemania 27 - NOTHING
Extreme Rules - Christian vs Alberto Del Rio Ladder match (***3/4)
Over the limit - Randy Orton vs Christian (****)
Capitol Punishment - Randy Orton vs Christian (***3/4)
Money in the bank - Randy Orton vs Christian (***1/4)
Summerslam - Randy Orton vs Christian NHB (****)
Night of champions - NOTHING
Hell in a cell - Christian vs Sheamus (***1/4)

So he did not do anything at Wrestlemania and NOC, but the matches that he did have on ppv were all great. He also has put on a lot of solid tv matches. So overall it has been a great year for him as well. The creative has just fucked him up a little.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Seems to me Christian is the one who makes the most out of little. He's gotten the most out of almost every match\storyline\promo he's been in this year and really has been the workhorse of the company. It's a shame that he isn't booked a little bit more stronger as we all know how talented he is and how good of a performer he can be. Not only that, He is a great guy to make others look good and get them over. 

Christian is still number two for me behind Randy Orton. As good as Christian has been this year, Orton has equally matched him in there feud. Orton has had many good TV matches this year and has gotten himself over big with his excellent quality matches and also improving slowly in his dramatic weak points such as charisma and being able to get the crowd involved while on the mic (he isn't a bad mic worker). Orton has been on an absolute roll this year and I think he will continue it that way as he does other things and hopefully stays out of the title picture for a few months to let guys like Mark Henry and perhaps (and even though I'm not a fan) Daniel Bryan get the spotlight.

Punk would fall in place at number three for me. I think his feud with John Cena was solid but not as great as people make it out to be. Punk cut a wonderful shoot\worked promo but hasn't really caught my eye since than. Blame it on the booking or whatever you like but Christian has to deal with that garbage as well, But even worse. Punk is looked at highly from the company and will be protected more ofton than not in the upcoming future. I think Punk would have the title if it wasn't for them having to have a heel to be the leader of this walkout angle. Having said that, Punk has had a great year and I believe this has been the best year of his Wrestling life (at least in WWE) and I think he can perhaps have the potential to be the number one guy in the company as long as everything pans out.


----------



## TimesBlue (Oct 1, 2011)

Everything Punk's done sense Money in the Bank has been extremely boring. Not really his fault but can't really see him getting a Wrestler of the YEAR award unless he turns it around quickly.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I find it surprising Cena is being so largely overlooked in here for his. Granted, it got off to a slower start than the other three, but he's still been good, and wouldn't be that far off them. Not sure who I'd give the nod to at this stage, because Orton and Christian have probably been the most consistent, but Punk has had the best matches of the three.



Segunda Caida said:


> Speaking of Davey, Foley gave his thoughts on Richards in a snippet of his new book:


Knew this was FAKE when you used "to" instead of "too".


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> I find it surprising Cena is being so largely overlooked in here for his. Granted, it got off to a slower start than the other three, but he's still been good, and wouldn't be that far off them.


I think the reason Cena isn't in the discussion is because every great Pay-Per-View match he's been in this year also happened to be featuring CM Punk in a major role (Elimination Chamber, Money in the Bank, SummerSlam, Hell in a Cell). He didn't exactly set the world on fire with his work with The Miz, R-Truth, and Alberto Del Rio. It's just hard to bring up his highlights without automatically acknowledging that his dance partner was having great matches without him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just watched the Hardcore Homecoming battle royal from like the 3rd to last week of ECW. Pretty fun match that brought together more established guys like Punk and Kane along with new talent like Tatsu and Archer. I always forget how well they booked Tatsu in ECW and then sadly just faded him into obscurity after.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I miss WWECW. I don't know what was so entertaining, but I just loved it.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

quoipourquoi said:


> I think the reason Cena isn't in the discussion is because every great Pay-Per-View match he's been in this year also happened to be featuring CM Punk in a major role (Elimination Chamber, Money in the Bank, SummerSlam, Hell in a Cell). He didn't exactly set the world on fire with his work with The Miz, R-Truth, and Alberto Del Rio. It's just hard to bring up his highlights without automatically acknowledging that his dance partner was having great matches without him.


Pretty much. Apart from the Punk matches Cena hasn't had much to shout about this year.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

WWECW > ECW for me. Was a great place for young talent to get a start on TV working with great veterans like Christian and Regal who could teach them so much in and out of the ring. Superstars ended up being what WWECW was, but on a smaller scale which is unfortunate, in that they were the show putting on consistently great matches week in and week out. A lot of guys kinda faded away after WWECW, which is a shame, or took a looong arse time to get somewhere (Christian).


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Apart from the Punk matches Cena hasn't had much to shout about this year.


He does have a really strong non-gimmick TV match (Mysterio), but any of us can rack our brains and think of three or four good matches that the other WOTY contenders did on TV. I just don't want to knock Cena completely, because he has had a good year relative to most of the roster.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

From the *little* WWE I've watched this year, CM Punk leads the WOTY candidate by a landslide. Following him would be--Christian.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just watched the Shawn Michaels/Bret Hart Greatest Rivalries Documentary. 

It was a really in-depth interview. I thought it'd just be about Montreal but it covered everything up to Brets return. I also learned many thing I didn't realise. First of all I didn't realise Bret had a stroke! And with loosing Owen and Bulldog within 2 years, I felt so bad from him. 

Also I didn't realise that is was HHH who said to Shawn F**k him over at Montreal. 

I won't give away what was said in the interview for those who haven't seen it but it was great to watch.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Interesting to see they were allowed to go into such supposed death, really something I didn't expect to hear when it was announced. May eventually get round to giving it a watch, though I'll be honest I'm not too big a fan of either guy for it to be something I'm dieing to see asap.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I downloaded the Bret/HBK doc. Was alright. Pretty much NOTHING new that isn't already out there (shoot interviews, books, Wrestling with Shadows), but it was interesting to see them both talking about it in the same room and giving their thoughts on how things happens and how they felt about it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingCal said:


> WWECW > ECW for me. Was a great place for young talent to get a start on TV working with great veterans like Christian and Regal who could teach them so much in and out of the ring. Superstars ended up being what WWECW was, but on a smaller scale which is unfortunate, in that they were the show putting on consistently great matches week in and week out. A lot of guys kinda faded away after WWECW, which is a shame, or took a looong arse time to get somewhere (Christian).


Agreed. I loved the roster of that show during the '09 - end. Had Christian, Regal, Swagger, Ryder, Goldust, Tatsu, Dreamer's retirement run (wasn't that bad, imo), Benjamin, Hurricane, Burchill, Archer (I liked him :$) and even Sheamus for a bit. Plus back when Miz, Morrison, Finlay, Henry and Bourne were on there it was pretty good too.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Also had Extreme Expose...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks Ownage, because I forgot about that.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I have Orton as WOTY with Punk #2 and Christian #3. I have only seen PPV's through SummerSlam but Orton/Christian is feud of the year for sure. Punk/Cena had one great match and another pretty good one but Orton/Christian rand off four straight *** matches on PPV and their SummerSlam match was insanely good and my #2 MOTY behind Punk/Cena at MITB.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

i'd probably go with Orton as WOTY, went off him a couple of years ago but he's certainly made me a fan of his again over the past year (no p.smith).


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Random matches:
6-man HIAC @ Armageddon 2000 (year?) - ***: overbooked pile of crap. cut out Vince coming out and doing his thing and everything on top of the cell and this is easily ****1/4+

Austin vs Dude Love @ IYH April of 98 - ***1/2: really missed the mark on this one. expected more here. again vince's shit kills a match. Austin actually counts his own 3 count to win since the ref was knocked down (WTF)

Lesnar/Benoit vs Angle/Haas/Benjamin @ No Way Out 2003: What a tag match should be. Easy ****+ match. A hidden gem.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Gentlemon.

Anyone who has seen the 1993 Ironman Match between Flair and Bret Hart at a house show throw some ninja stars and reviews at me. I'm going to find it hard to sit though an old dodgy looking 60 minute video. I need some motivation/demotivation.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, I'm skipping the local PPV here in San Antonio. I'll just use it for Miami/moving out/OOP ROH/whatever. Quite frankly, I'd find more use and entertainment buying a bunch of five star pizzas for a group of felons.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Off-topic (is there a topic atm?) question; can anyone throw any relly good Lance Storm my way? The guy gets talked up as a great performer and I can;t think of anything that would make me think he's even close to being as good as someone like Batista was. And Batista wasn't great.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Lance Storm vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Anarchy Rulz 99 
Lance Storm vs Chris Candido - ECW Heatwave 98
Lance Storm vs RVD - ECW Barely Legal 97


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've seen the third and thought it was okay. I'll watch the others sometime.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Obviously I agree that Cole/Lawler at Wrestlemania was a travesty. The fact they opted to extend the feud beyond there remains mind-boggling, six months later. Match should have lasted no more than six minutes and zero seconds, bell to bell. And that's with Swagger interference and Austin Stunning him and all that jazz in the middle section. Cole's control segment should've been about 90 seconds, max. Just enough to piss the fans off a little bit more in wanting to see him destroyed (which is what should have happened).

Great points by *Segunda Caida* about Cole working the ankle more than Angle in building up to the anklelock, though, Ha! 

As far as Wrestler of the Year goes, I think it's going to depend on the final three months. It's a horse race, kind of like the National League Most Valuable Player race this year. 

CM Punk has made by far the biggest splash and was a full-fledged lightning rod character who also has had a tremendous year in matches, especially on pay-per-view. He dominated a big section of the 'Rumble, was the highlight of the Raw Elimination Chamber match, put on a clinic with Orton at Wrestlemania, gave a good performance at Extreme Rules, had one of his best matches with Rey at Capitol Punishment, had a MOTY contender with Cena at Money in the Bank in front of a rabid crowd, had a slightly lesser but still almost-great match with Cena at Summerslam, a strong brawl with Triple H at Night of Champions and I frankly thought he was excellent in the Hell in a Cell match with both Del Rio and Cena. He doesn't have as many good television matches as Orton, and some of that--or, actually a lot of that--is down to how they're booked and written. Punk spent a lot of time in the summer not wrestling much, if at all, on TV as part of his storyline, while Orton seems to be the one big name you can expect to see every week on Smackdown wrestling and now every week on both TV shows wrestling (which is bordering on overkill considering how many young wrestlers they have who rarely make wrestling appearances, particularly on Raw). Orton has been the most consistent in the ring, working with Punk, Sheamus, Ziggler, Christian, Rhodes and, yes, Mark Henry. His matches with Christian were all varying levels of being superlative, and it was when he worked so fabulously with Henry, playing Sting to his Vader, that I recognized for good that this is his "comeback year" of sorts as a downright terrific worker. Christian, most of his best matches were with Orton, but he also had some very good and perhaps even underrated TV matches back in the late winter/early spring with Alberto Del Rio, as well as a cool ladder match with him at Extreme Rules. 

As for now, I'd say Punk leads the three-way race and pack, but Orton honestly isn't very far behind him, and then there's Christian picking up the rear. 

Cena is clearly suffering from cumulative, nagging injuries that are helping to hold him back in the ring and preventing him from being the consistent workhorse he was only back in 2010, and even more so in the preceding years (though I do think his 2010 is underrated, especially until that weird time last fall when he wasn't wrestling on pay-per-view during the Nexus angle). He meshes so beautifully with Punk, and it should be noted that beyond their PPV matches, they also had some fantastic TV matches with each other, dating back to January when Punk and Cena were feuding as part of that whole "New Nexus" trial balloon thing. They had another match to open the February 14 Raw that saw Rock return that was also aces.

But keep him away from Punk, and you have a fairly weak year for Cena. He's been decent in a lot of matches, outstanding in mostly just the ones with Punk. I'm curious to see if he and Del Rio can expand on the sparks of apparent chemistry from their earlier matches for Vengeance.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Lance Storm vs Edge at Summerslam 2001 is a Storm match that never gets any love. It's not amazing, just a really good 10 minute match.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Speaking of Summerslam, does anyone find Summerslam 1989 to be a really underrated show. Granted its got a few duds, but Warrior/Rude, Hart Foundation vs. The Brain Busters and The Rockers/Santana vs. Ric Martel/The Rougeaus is worth watching the whole show for. All 3 are outstanding matches. Tag Teams in the 80s in WWE ruled, The Rockers, Hart Foundation and The Brain Busters


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

I think this year as a whole has annoyed me more than any other in history. It certainly hasn't been the worst, but with all the potential they have to throwing out banging feuds with a very great young roster blended with a few veterans they aren't doing much at all.

HHH storyline was not what we wanted, it was the opposite. We wanted to see him heel, against a face Punk. We wanted to see him be the cunt that Laurinatis is being. 

Del Rio vs. Cena is being repeated again at Vengeance, for what? John Cena has a rematch but CM Punk doesn't? I don't understand. And to add to the blur that is the WWE's booking, they haven't even built ADR/Cena remotely. Not even an attack, or a beatdown, or a promo. NOTHING?

As for WOTY, my vote goes to Orton. What a fucking year.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

One Night Stand 2005 was sick. Came across it and watched it for the first time in 6 years. Great show, great ending.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> Off-topic (is there a topic atm?) question; can anyone throw any relly good Lance Storm my way? The guy gets talked up as a great performer and I can;t think of anything that would make me think he's even close to being as good as someone like Batista was. And Batista wasn't great.


Danielson match from 2005 would be the only other I could think of, certainly not one of Danielson's best matches from that time but I gather it was a good showcase for what it was, particularly because Storm hadn't wrestled for ages before the match.

Great points by Desolation Row, though I'd add Cena and Mysterio were awesome together in their title match on Raw leading up to Summerslam. Cena deadweighting out of a submission before collapsing due to his injury was such a smart bit of selling I thought I was watching a Steamboat match. Punk would probably be my WOTY just for his performances as well as matches, he's a consistently engaging worker as a face or heel and just has so much personality in his actions, be it that humoungous smirk after dodging the RKO at Wrestlemania or getting into the 'Who can't wrestle' chants with the crowd at Money In The Bank. Orton probably has the best catalogue of matches especially when you count some of the Ziggler, Sheamus and Henry matches on Smackdown, but Punk outclasses him by far in my opinion in terms of little awesome details he adds in his matches that I could talk about longer than I should. Orton has been getting really fucking good though tbf and anyone who tries to pass off the Christian series as a carryjob is insane, both men played off of the other so well that you wish they really pushed the envelope on Christian's sympathy of losing vs Orton's ruthlessness.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Rewatched:

Bret Hart vs. Mr. Perfect (SummerSlam 1991) ****3/4*
Bret Hart vs. Mr. Perfect (KOTR 1993) *****3/4*

Hennig is my favorite WWF/E wrestler of all time, amazing gimmick, amazing theme, great presence, great acting, great wrestling skills. Two great matches, but I feel that SS match is little bit overrated, I mean it was a great match, but the crowd made it look like a million bucks match.
The KOTR match is Top 10 in WWE history, it was brilliant. Ross/Heenan/Savage had the greatest commentating of all time in this one. Savage is the best wrestler-commentator ever. R.I.P.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesome post by Desolation Row. (Y)

Agreed about Cena. Only other matches I was a big fan of this year, other than Punk/Cena, are Cena/Mysterio from Raw in July and Cena/Miz from Raw in May I believe.

What does everything think of Punk/Orton from Extreme Rules? I felt that it was really strange to make the match an opener but I like it more and more each time I watch it. Pretty good non bloody LMS.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Haven't seen this posted. From wwedvdnews:


> We can exclusively reveal that *Raw and Smackdown: The Best of 2011* will be released by WWE in 2012, which covers both shows in one larger set.
> 
> We can also confirm this will be a 4-Disc DVD title, also available on Blu-ray (which will be 3-Disc). This will be the first major release of the year, on January 31st in the United States.
> 
> ...


Pretty awesome news imo. Definitely gonna be picking up that blu ray.


----------



## Bazooka Mooka (Oct 10, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Haven't seen this posted. From wwedvdnews:
> 
> Pretty awesome news imo. Definitely gonna be picking up that blu ray.


That's good news. Being able to watch the biggest moment the year on DVD instead of youtube is great. And by that I mean the CM Punk worked shoot.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lots of Punk/Cena stuff
2 Orton/Christian matches
The Edge speech
Cena/Mysterio
Del Rio/Punk/Mysterio
Del Rio/Miz/Mysterio

plz.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

For those in the UK/Europe. SilverVision have added about six or seven new DVD's to it's Special Offers section including Iron Will: The Elimination Chamber Anthology for £7.99, The Year in Review: 1993 & 1994 Tagged Classics for £6.99 among others. Seriously some good stuff there for sale. Might order the Year in Review 93/94 Tagged Classics set.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Must include the following:

Rock's return
All the back-and-forth between Rock and Cena
The go-home segment in Chicago
every Punk segment leading up to MITB
Rey vs. Miz
Rey vs. Cena
Cena vs. Miz
Edge & Christian's last tag match
Edge's retirements
Christian vs. Orton Round 1
Christian vs. Orton cage match
Orton vs. Sheamus
Del Rio vs. Rey
Punk/HBK verbal confrontation
Miz vs. Bryan
JBL/Austin segment
Dwayne's facebook shoot on Cena
Miz/R-Truth fist conspiracy promo (the one that meant something before it turned into overpushed comedy shit)


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> What does everything think of Punk/Orton from Extreme Rules? I felt that it was really strange to make the match an opener but I like it more and more each time I watch it. Pretty good non bloody LMS.


It's good but I prefer their WrestleMania match. Thought it flowed better and told a stronger story than Extreme Rules.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

R-Truth's interview about Spiders/hot dogs/soup should be on there too. :side:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

As for Orton being wrestler of the year, he's had a great year and has obviously gotten more comfortable working as a babyface. That said I still think his best matches have been with better opponents. Punk's best matches have stood out more and I'd take the Christian/Del Rio series over Orton/Punk. Haven't seen Orton/Sheamus so that could sway my vote but right now I have Punk on top followed by Christian.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> Bret Hart vs. Mr. Perfect (SummerSlam 1991) ****3/4*
> Bret Hart vs. Mr. Perfect (KOTR 1993) *****3/4*


Great matches. Watched the KOTR match a few weeks ago and easily one of the greatest matches ever. Watched the SSlam match last night and it was great but not on the same level as the KOTR match. Also watched Savage/Steamboat from WM III last night for the first time in many years, also one of the greatest matches ever.

I enjoyed the commentating in the SSlam match to because Piper talks everything up and has so much f'n energy it makes things seem important.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Hitman vs. Perfect on 4/24/89 - ***1/2: good match but not as much chemistry like in future matches and the ending was aids. ends in a 20 minute draw before a hot finish or anything close


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Judgment Day 2006*
Christ Benoit vs. Finlay - ****1/4
Paul London/Brian Kendrick vs. MNM - ***
Gregory Helms vs. Super Crazy - **1/4
Rey Mysterio vs. JBL - **1/4
Booker T vs. Bobby Lashley - **1/4
Mark Henry vs. Kurt Angle - *1/2
The Undertaker vs. The Great Khali - *
Jillian Hall vs. Melina – DUD

Decent PPV. Fun tag team match and a great choice to open the show. Benoit/Finlay is all sorts of awesome. The match got a lot of time and they both just went at it full force for the entire match. Every single move looked vicious. By far the best match on the show. Everything else was pretty average but the PPV is worth the watch just for Benoit/Finlay.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Judgment Day 2005*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM(c) vs. Charlie Haas & Hardcore Holly - ***

Big Show vs. Carlito - **

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero(c) vs. Paul London - ***

Kurt Angle vs. Booker T - ***1/4

*United States Championship*
Heidenreich(c) vs. Orlando Jordan - *

Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio - ****

*WWE Championship - I Quit Match*
John Cena(c) vs. JBL - ****1/4

*Overall: 8.5/10*​


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Starrcade 2000*

*Ladder Match*
Three Count vs. Evan Karagias & Jamie Noble vs. Yung Dragons - ***1/4

Lance Storm vs. Ernest Miller - *

*Hardcore Championship*
Crowbar (c) vs. Terry Funk - **1/4 

Big Vito & Reno vs. KroniK - 3/4*

*Ambulance Match*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Mike Awesome - *

*United States Championship*
General Reaction (c) vs. Shane Douglas - 1/2*

The Harris Brothers & Jeff Jarrett vs. The Filthy Animals - ***

*Tag Team Championships*
The Perfect Event (c) vs. The Insiders ***

Goldberg vs. Lex Luger - 1/2*

*WCW Championship*
Scott Steiner (c) vs. Sid - **3/4

*Overall Rating: 5/10*

God, what a terrible show. There were a few entertaining matches in the Hardcore Title, the six man match and the opening match but the rest was pretty shit to be honest. Didn't really feel like WCW's 'Superbowl' at all.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Ethan619 said:


> *Judgment Day 2006*
> Christ Benoit vs. Finlay - ****1/4


Amazing to see more love for this awesome awesome match. Its one of my favourite matches ever and something I'd call one of the best matches the company has put on, not many matches post 2006 come close either to rivalling it.

Check out their two great Smackdown matches as well if you want to see more of their 2006 greatness, 05/05/2006 and 24/11/2006 are the respective dates. Both should be in seabs's megapost but there's a guy called Don Frye who has a '100 plus Chris Benoit matches' megapost in the media section, somewhere like page 5 or 6 now of the megapost archive.

EDIT: saved you the trouble : http://www.wrestlingforum.com/megaposts/366589-over-100-chris-benoit-matches.html


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Benoit/Finlay (JD) and Benoit/Regal (No fucking Mercy) belong in Top 12-15. WWE, of course.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That No Mercy match is inch perfect. Absolutely brutal, in the best possible way, and JBL blowing his load over it just sweetens the deal. When Regal said in that Sun interview a few years back that with Benoit gone, there's no one left (in WWE, at the time) to work Regal's favourite style, _that's_ the match I think about.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I think Bryan and Regal could recapture some of that magic if giving the opportunity on Smackdown or PPV. Their short little match on Raw while back featured some stiff forearm exchanges.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Better than every Benoit/Angle match by a country mile. Hatred and detest for the opponent personified more in an unadvertised match than you see in fued ending matches that cover a 6 month plus feud. The chops to the open wound were just revolting in the best possible manner. Their Pillman Memorial Show match in 2000 or their New Japan match in 1995 may technically be 'better' matches but No Mercy 2006 is by far my favourite of their series. Just everything you could want in a 13 minute match and Mister Hands is bang on the money with JBL adding to the greatness on commentary.

BTW anyone wanting to see Regal as the ultimate surly ass kicker should check out his New Japan title match vs Hashimoto, it goes over 20 minutes and Regal beats the piss out of Hashimoto including breaking his nose. He legit looks like the best in the world during the match and its one of his all time great performances.

People would also be wise to check out a House Show match from MSG against Punk in late 2008, goes 12 minutes but features nifty chain wrestling, stiff as fuck strikes from both men and Punk channelling his inner Misawa by taking a bonkers headdrop bump to the floor off of a Regal half nelson suplex. Its on Youtube btw.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Watch that Hashimoto match just for the fact Hashimoto is a fucking boss.

Retirement Home? Fuck you Welsh Vagina. :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

:lmao if you were English/Scottish you'd have a better response in the form of sheep buggery.

As for Bryan/Regal, I don't think they can replicate the intensity of Benoit/Regal, partly because Regal is sadly limited (though still kicking ass if anyone has bothered to watch he and Striker tear shit up against Darren Young on NXT) these days and more likely because Bryan just doesn't have the same intensity tbh as Benoit. I definitely think Bryan can be a convincing badass in the ring and someone you can take credibly...but Benoit's intensity was a one of a kind attribute that elevated his matches and he and Regal just seemed to click along with Finlay. Bryan would no doubt give perhaps a better WOS esque human chess match with more fluid counters, a nice story with teacher vs student and be able to strike harder and play to Regal's favourite style in a way not a lot of WWE workers these days would be prepared to do...but I just think it would be impossible for anyone to capture the same result we got whenever Regal/Benoit/Finlay locked up. It would be like watching a great immitation.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've seen one of those Punk/Regal houseshow matches and it was pretty awesome.

Downloading the ECWs from '09 one by one because I've only seen bits and pieces but  at alot of Regal midyear. Curious if him and Benjamin ever had a match.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

There's a Regal/Dreamer match from 2009 IIRC that goes 8 minutes and is incredible for the time given. I was talking ages back to a few people on here and the topic of best sub 10 minute matches was thrown around and that would be something I'd certainly include in any list, it wouldnt' be near the top but Regal was amazing in it and Dreamer himself impressed me more than I could have ever expected him to.

Finish was tremendous as well.

Swagger/Christian 2/24 is still the MOTY for ECW that year and a strong MOTYC for WWE/all of wrestling that year.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I have that Christian/Swagger match as the second best match for that year. Gets better on every single watch.

Speaking of Dreamer having good matches, his match with Swagger in ECW in 2008 (not long after Swagger debuted) was really good. Best singles Dreamer match I've ever seen (granted I've seen little of his original ECW shit, and I have zero intentions of looking any of it up lol).


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Watch the Regal match Cal, its short and sweet and has Regal stretching and tearing at Dreamer's legit injured shoulder. I think he took a singapore cane shot or something the week prior and it legit injured him, never seen the Swagger match but I'd be amazed if I enjoyed it more than the Regal match. Admittedly because Swagger doesn't compare to Regal but also at the same time because Dreamer seemed to work well in a short and sweet environment where he could sell the injury well enough and not resort to blowing it off later with the match going longer.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Punk/Regal US title series from 2009 was short 'n' sweet. Great TV matches.

Also, I think Tommy Dreamer is an underrated technician, that guy can have some great non-gimmick matches if bookers give him an opportunity. I guess that fans are not the only ones that label him as a "Hardcore Blood 'n' Guts Promotion" half-wrestler.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Looking through old superstars matches and on the 3/4/10 Superstars Chris Jericho VS. Goldust what a great simple fun match.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Even in his mid 40s Goldust is still one of the better workers in the company, hoping rumours of him sticking to backstage roles from now on is false because he could still offer a lot in the lowercard/midcard and I'd love him to have one title run against the youngsters in the midcard like Flair did before beating dethroned and maybe then hanging it up. 

The crossbody bump to the floor he uses as a regular transition bump is also bonkers for a man in his condition, the one he did against Regal last year on Superstars almost made my jaw drop.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Goldust carried DiBiase Jr. to a blast of Superstars match last year. Maryse was awesome in it as well, but 'Dust was/is like 50 and looked as if he could have really good matches on a weekly basis. Dustin is one of my ten favourite wrestlers of the hour.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It was a shame seeing Rhodes as Black Reign in TNA. Misty (his rat) on a poll match against Kaz is a classic. :argh:

I'm a big fan of Goldust though. Good worker and his matches with Ted were solid. Love that Jericho match and speaking of Jericho on Superstars, Jericho/Tatus from July '10 is awesome.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Goldust is a great veteran being a "steady hand". A feud with Cody for the IC title would be great.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Who remembers the Goldust/Undertaker feud? That feud was awesome and made Goldust look like a legit threat to Taker.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm a fan of their International Incident match and casket match at BOD. I need to re-watch their Mind Games match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

They had ok matches, but I don't think they really had good chemistry together. However I think they could rock the fucking world with a match NOW lol.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Starrcade 1993*

Pretty Wonderful vs. 2 Cold Scorpio & Marcus Bagwell - **

The Shockmaster vs. Awesome Kong - DUD

*WCW World Television Championship*
Lord Steven Regal vs. Ricky Steamboat - **1/4

Tex Slazenger & Shanghai Pierce vs. Cactus Jack & Maxx Payne - **1/2

*WCW United States Championship | 2 Out of 3 Falls*
Steve Austin vs. Dustin Rhodes - *

*WCW International Heavyweight Championship*
Rick Rude vs. The Boss - 1/2*

*WCW Tag Team Championships*
Sting & Road Warrior Hawk vs. The Nasty Boys - 3/4*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Ric Flair vs. Vader - ****1/2

This was an overall terrible Starrcade which was saved by Flair vs. Vader. The tag team match should never have gotten as long as it did. It was like 30-40 minutes and it was a waste of time. Vader vs. Flair also felt like the only important match on the card whilst everything else just seemed like a filler. 

Overall: Piss poor with the exception of the Main Event.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I already own this 2 Disc set but I just ordered this from Silvervision. £7.99 Bargain! 










*Mick Foley: Greatest Hits & Misses DVD (2 Discs) plus Beanie Hat*

_Limited Edition boxset comes with exclusive Have A Nice Day Beanie Hat. There are only a few left - once it has gone that's it, so first come first served!_

EDIT: Sorry for double post.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

RockCity™;10445647 said:


> *WCW United States Championship | 2 Out of 3 Falls*
> Steve Austin vs. Dustin Rhodes - *


LORD I do not like this match. Having one fall go 15 minutes and the other go 1 minute was one of the more poorly booked endings to a match I can remember. Rhodes & Austin have a 1 fall at Halloween Havoc 91 that is really, really good and that pisses all over this.

EDIT- found what I wrote on it: 



> Dustin Rhodes v Steve Austin (WCW 27/12/93)
> --Man Austin's hair is so distracting here, it looks so goofy and stupid how it just flops and wiggles atop his head like a mohawk pushed to one side. About the match, I have honestly never liked it very much at all. Dustin Rhodes vs. Steve Austin in 1993 with 2/3 falls sounds awesome, but this? Eh. I can't call this a bad match because they did enough to make me think it wasn't, and even though I contemplated skipping this half way through I wanted to see the rest, so that counts for something. This still does almost nothing for me and I think it's just..*too* basic, I guess. Dustin wants revenge for get hit with...something, at some point earlier in the feud, and Austin getting out the ring because he can't take it is great, but I kind of, I don't know, waited for something great to happen and it didn't. The first fall goes like 15 minutes and the finish was good, with Dustin sending Austin into his manger, making Austin go over the top rope, but the second fall was just pointless really. Dustin busts him up before it starts, and can't put him away, so Austin gets this cheap win with the tights pulled, and I didn't really, you know, "care". The only thing I can say I really, really liked about this was Dustin sending Austin over the crowd railing and Austin give a dazed look as if he doesn't know how that could've happened. I should really watch Halloween Havoc 91 again because I remember liking that a lot more.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

RockCity you should watch Regal/Steamboat from FallBrawl 1993, awesome match which landed somewhere between top 40-60 on my WCW ballot.

Nice to see you loved Flair/Vader though, that was top 15 on my ballot and just an all round amazing match. Probably one of Vader's best David vs Goliath matches and the Charlotte crowd being rabid for Flair really helped elevate the match. Think it was my top Vader in WCW match just ahead of Vader/Sting Superbrawl III Strap Match.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWE - Smackdown - 3/10/02*

- Jesus Steph looks great..

*1. WWE Tag Title Tournament 1st Round Match*
Eddie & Chavo Guerrero vs Rikishi & Mark Henry
*3/4

*2. Falls Count Anywhere*
Undertaker vs Matt Hardy
*1/2

*3. WWE Cruiserweight Title*
Jamie Noble vs Crash Holly
**

4. Kurt Angle vs Edge
****

*5. WWE Tag Title Tournament 1st Round Match*
Billy & Chuck vs Reverend D-Von & Faarooq
**1/4

6. Rey Mysterio vs Chris Benoit
***3/4


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

It baffles me as to how Austin/Rhodes got on the Starrcade DVD Set. If it was really voted for by the fans then the fans have little taste in what's good and what's bad. Should never have been on the Starrcade set. 

I think I've seen Regal/Steamboat from Fall Brawl 1993 but it was a long time ago. I'll see if I can find it and give it another watch and get back to you with a rating/review for it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It was included so that Austin would be on the set.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Just watched the 1st disc of the top 50 incidents in WWE History DVD. Now this is a 3-disc set but on the 1st disc the countdown is complete so I really dont care about the next 2 discs. Im guessing they will be extended highlights of the top 50 incidents but after seeing the countdown I really dont care.
*
Dissapointing*:no:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That and you got to listen to that stupid music 50 times.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I've been disappointed with every documentary/countdown style DVD that WWE has released recently. In fact I don't remember the last good one .


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Jericho's doc was fine. But the books are a hell of lot better.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah, the documentary is like a summary of his books. It's still a great bio though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

No Way Out 2008: Elimination Chamber Match - Jeff Hardy vs Triple H vs Shawn Michaels vs JBL vs Umaga vs Chris Jericho

Fucking wonderful match and while not the best, easily my favorite EC of all time. Michaels and Jericho starting it off was a great way to kick it off with a fast pace. Then bring in Umaga who really shined through this match. JBL's elimination lead to some nasty chair shots to Jericho, Umaga and HBK. Once everyone is in the match Umaga begins to dominate and the spot where he did the running hip attack through the pod to Jericho was fucking epic. The end coming down to Hardy and Trips was pretty epic considering their match from Armageddon where Jeff got the win. Thought the ending game hope for Jeff to win and did a good job of creating that rivalry between them. Really cool spots in this one and I thought everything tied in together. Love this match. - ****1/4


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brye said:


> No Way Out 2008: Elimination Chamber Match - Jeff Hardy vs Triple H vs Shawn Michaels vs JBL vs Umaga vs Chris Jericho
> 
> Fucking wonderful match and while not the best, easily my favorite EC of all time. Michaels and Jericho starting it off was a great way to kick it off with a fast pace. Then bring in Umaga who really shined through this match. JBL's elimination lead to some nasty chair shots to Jericho, Umaga and HBK. Once everyone is in the match Umaga begins to dominate and the spot where he did the running hip attack through the pod to Jericho was fucking epic. The end coming down to Hardy and Trips was pretty epic considering their match from Armageddon where Jeff got the win. Thought the ending game hope for Jeff to win and did a good job of creating that rivalry between them. Really cool spots in this one and I thought everything tied in together. Love this match. - ****1/4


I remember from this match only from HHH eliminating HBK to the end... and I don't think I rated it that highly. I do remember it being better than their SD counterpart from that year, which if I remember was definitely in the lower half of chamber matches, but was still a very good match thanks to Taker and Batista's effort throughout. However besides that, can't remember much from that chamber either.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

what are 2010's chambers like?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> what are 2010's chambers like?


Smackdown's with Taker, Jericho, Mysterio and Punk was really good, IIRC.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Both 2010 Chambers are worth a watch if I remember correctly.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah1993 said:


> what are 2010's chambers like?


The Raw one was completely forgettable. Cena won the match, and then Batista beat Cena for the title. That's all I remember from it.

The SD one was actually a great chamber match. Started off decently with Punk/Truth, and only got better as it went. Rey eliminating Punk early was a bit of a downer though, but it was a minor bump in what was a great match. Taker as well had his best work in the match since WM25, and this was after he was nearly fried to death. Overall, one of the better chambers. I think it just cracks my top 5. 

SS02
NYR05
World Title 09
World Title 11
WWE Title 09
SD 10

Nevermind, it just misses the top 5, but I'd rate all those chamber matches at least ****, with the original at ****1/2.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The 08 chamber that Brye talked about is great.

Raw 2010 was solid but doesn't stack up well in comparison to most of the chambers. Is the SmackDown one when HBK comes out at the end and costs Taker the match? If so that was really good.

This year's SmackDown chamber was excellent.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> The 08 chamber that Brye talked about is great.
> 
> Raw 2010 was solid but doesn't stack up well in comparison to most of the chambers. Is the SmackDown one when HBK comes out at the end and costs Taker the match? If so that was really good.


Yeah, that's the one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Top 5 for me...

NYR '05
NWO '08 Raw
SS '02
SD '11
Raw '09

SD '10 is right up there though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Daniel Bryan v Wade Barrett - SummerSlam 8/14/11* - ***1/2

Barrett looks better in this than he's ever looked which isn't surprising at all. Danielson has a knack for that kinda thing. How many guys have had their best ever match with him now? Miz, Ziggler, DiBiase, probably some other dude. Add Barrett to the list. Wade's contribution to this shouldn't be overlooked though. If this was the only time I'd ever seen him wrestle I would've thought he was a good worker. Liked Bryan busting out some of his old indy shtick at the start. Liked the strikes that followed even more. From Bryan's dropkicks to his flying forearm to the flying knee off the apron and his patented barrage of kicks. They all looked great. Barrett had a sweet flying forearm/elbow thing somewhere in there too. Finishing stretch was really good as well. Hard hitting and nicely paced. Elbows into guillotine transitioned into LeBell Lock = me marking. Great match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett/Bryan is ***3/4 for me, though I still have his match with Cena at HIAC as his best match, but at the same rating. It's close though, and both are near **** for me as well. I also might put Miz/Morrison for the WWE Title earlier this year as Miz's best match, although it's close with his match with Danielson. As for Dibiase, his match with Orton a few weeks ago with great, and he had a great one with Orton as well back in 09 I believe? I don't really remember his matches with Danielson too well.

But regardless of all that, Danielson is awesome, and there's a reason he's commonly referred to as the best in ring worker in the company right now. He can just bring someone up to a new level, and seems to mesh well with anyone. His mic work is decent enough, and hopefully this whole cashing in at Mania thing actually goes somewhere.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So I was watching a Chikara DVD the other day and it had a Johnny Saint vs. Johnny Kidd on there. Both guys were really old but they still put on a good match. Well I just went on youtube and did a general "World of Sport Wrestling" search and ended up watching a 25 minute match from 1973....


_Some English Title_
*Johnny Saint vs. Jim Breaks(c)* 5/5/1973

It's 25 minutes long, they don't go to the top rope, there are hardly and strikes, and no big power moves. But this is better than 90% of everything we see in wrestling today. Jim Breaks has this awesome heel character where he complains to the ref constantly in hopes of him giving Saint a warning. Telling Saint over and over to, "Watch the nose!" drove the crowd crazy. The announcer was nice enough to let you know that the last time these two wrestled Saint won the match and Breaks ended up wrestling the last 3 rounds will a very bloody nose. He used that as an excuse as to why he lost and was very protective of it the whole match. So the crowd just hates this guy and calls him a "crybaby" throughout the match. 

Saint plays his role really well and with Breaks being such an intolerable ass it's nearly impossible not to get behind him. At times it looks like Saint is about to have his arm torn off by Breaks and at other times you can see Saint lose his patience with Breaks and all his antics. My favorite would be the fish hook (sticking your finger in the corner of his mouth) that Breaks would go for when he had the ref's view was blocked. It pissed off the crowd and Saint a lot. I personally marked out along with the crowd when Breaks scored the first fall and took a 1-0 lead. The crowd was really starting to feel that there is a title change in the air. 

So we see about 15 minutes of great technical stuff but it's the end that really adds the intensity to it. Breaks targets the nose and goes after it, this enrages Saint who responds by going after the nose making Breaks bleed. Well now Breaks is bleeding and behind a fall, it's not looking so good for him. So what does this asshole do? He just starts hammering Saints face into the mat and at one point throws him over the top and Saint's face his the apron. The announcer explained that if someone gets a cut the match is stopped and the person with the cut will lose. So when Saint storms back into the ring you see that he has a cut... The ref stops the match and breaks my heart when he declares Jim Breaks the winner by knock out (or maybe technical knockout). The fans are pissed, I'm pissed, Saint is pissed, and Jim Breaks just stands there looking all smug and proud of himself. Well fuck you Breaks! 

I might have just got a little carried away there. Sorry but I had to really explain what it was like sitting there and watching this match. It was a masterpiece. The mat stuff was incredible, both guys had great characters and they told a story that left me wanting to see Saint get another shot. I usually avoid classic matches and this is probably one of the oldest matches that I've ever sat down and enjoyed but I really did love every second of it. There's a ton of stuff that's just out there on youtube and I'm certainly going to watch some more of it soon. This is what wrestling is supposed to be. 
*****1/2 *

Here's the link to the first part of the match. FUCKING WATCH IT.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZpjqD_E71I


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

EBboy™ said:


> Barrett/Bryan is ***3/4 for me, though I still have his match with Cena at HIAC as his best match, but at the same rating. It's close though, and both are near **** for me as well. I also might put Miz/Morrison for the WWE Title earlier this year as Miz's best match, although it's close with his match with Danielson. As for Dibiase, his match with Orton a few weeks ago with great, and he had a great one with Orton as well back in 09 I believe? I don't really remember his matches with Danielson too well.
> 
> But regardless of all that, Danielson is awesome, and there's a reason he's commonly referred to as the best in ring worker in the company right now. He can just bring someone up to a new level, and seems to mesh well with anyone. His mic work is decent enough, and hopefully this whole cashing in at Mania thing actually goes somewhere.


I remember liking one of Barrett's matches with Cena, was probably HiaC. Forgot about Miz/Morrison, I dug the hell out of that and called it Miz's best match when it happened. I'd have to re-watch both of them to be sure though because Miz/Bryan is legitimately great. Haven't seen DiBiase/Orton but I highly doubt it's as good as DiBiase/Bryan from Survivor Series.

Danielson needs to be on PPV more often. Every PPV actually.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> Barrett/Bryan is ***3/4 for me, though I still have his match with Cena at HIAC as his best match, but at the same rating. It's close though, and both are near **** for me as well. I also might put Miz/Morrison for the WWE Title earlier this year as Miz's best match, although it's close with his match with Danielson. As for Dibiase, his match with Orton a few weeks ago with great, and he had a great one with Orton as well back in 09 I believe? I don't really remember his matches with Danielson too well.
> 
> *But regardless of all that, Danielson is awesome, and there's a reason he's commonly referred to as the best in ring worker in the company right now. He can just bring someone up to a new level, and seems to mesh well with anyone. His mic work is decent enough, and hopefully this whole cashing in at Mania thing actually goes somewhere*.


There's no question that Danielson is an excellent in ring worker and I have no problem with anybody claiming he's the best in ring worker today. Have not seen him in his pre WWE days but I'll assume he did some amazing things in the ring there because so far in WWE he hasn't showed me overall main event abilities. He's still somewhat new and there's always time for more improvement but so his run in WWE so far hasn't been impressive in terms of building character and showing charisma. Those are the two things WWE looks at before investing into somebody long term in the main event scene. Personally, I'm not sure I see it happening for him anytime soon.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

If your interested in him showing Charisma. Seek some of his heel stuff in the CZW/ROH feud.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> So I was watching a Chikara DVD the other day and it had a Johnny Saint vs. Johnny Kidd on there. Both guys were really old but they still put on a good match. Well I just went on youtube and did a general "World of Sport Wrestling" search and ended up watching a 25 minute match from 1973....
> 
> 
> _Some English Title_
> ...












Really awesome to see some Jim Breaks love up in these parts, I did start a WOS discussion thread over in Other Wrestling but I think Gill from the Simpsons would have done a better job selling it to people :lmao.

Breaks really is amazing and IMO far outclasses Saint as a worker, don't get me wrong Saint is one of the best guys to watch from a technical standpoint in WOS and can wow you with his agility and speed and the extended squash vs Steve Grey in 1980 is still one of the most entertaining matches I've seen....but a lot of his matches unless he's in there with a Jim Breaks or Marc Rocco tend to go no further than nice holds and submissions. The likes of Marty Jones, Jim Breaks, Marc Rocco etc combined the innovative technical work with some great heeling mannerisms and in Jones's case awesome offence and striking.

There's two really awesome Finlay matches from WOS as well, one against Young David (Davey Boy Smith) on Dailymotion and one versus Marty Jones on Youtube. Watch them both because they're incredible and the Jones match in particular really demonstrates the agility Finlay had in the mid 80s which is always amazing to see when you're used to seeing him as this slow calculating psychopath in his later years. Finlay also utlises one of the most awesome 'intelligence spots' to fake out Jones that I've ever seen.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EBboy™ said:


> Barrett/Bryan is ***3/4 for me, though I still have his match with Cena at HIAC as his best match, but at the same rating. It's close though, and both are near **** for me as well. I also might put Miz/Morrison for the WWE Title earlier this year as Miz's best match, although it's close with his match with Danielson. As for Dibiase, his match with Orton a few weeks ago with great, and he had a great one with Orton as well back in 09 I believe? I don't really remember his matches with Danielson too well.
> 
> But regardless of all that, Danielson is awesome, and there's a reason he's commonly referred to as the best in ring worker in the company right now. He can just bring someone up to a new level, and seems to mesh well with anyone. His mic work is decent enough, and hopefully this whole cashing in at Mania thing actually goes somewhere.


That DiBiase/Orton match from this Summer was pretty awesome. (Y)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I think DiBiase/Orton was when Ted Sr was guest host, and they spent the night teasing Ted Jr turning face and actually beating Orton for the title. The crowd were hugely into it too. Hard to believe DiBiase's stock has dropped so dramatically. Their match that night was actually really good too. Ted played the underdog face role really nice, and they had some nearfalls that had you think he may actually win.

I'm fairly sure Brye's the only other Ted Jr fan in here though. :\


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm a huge Ted Dibiase mark...oh wait you're on about the son and not the dad 


In all seriousness he's not completely useless, looks a far better face than he ever did a heel though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I think he works both styles fairly well. I was surprised he took to working as a face in that one match in 2009 so well, considering he'd been working exclusively as a heel in the 'E until then. With that said, his new gimmick is absolutely awful. Honestly, it's the type of gimmick I'd expect to get him released, ala DH Smith and the gimmick of wearing a cowboy hat.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

WWE never really helped him, but he never really struck me as being the sort of menacing psycho heel so when he wasn't great with the million dollar esque gimmick I kinda figured a heel just wasn't what he was cut out for. Thought the attack on Rhodes as well as the Orton stuff in 2009 though showed he could be a good asskicking face, what's his new gimmick btw? I remember reading something about a party gimmick or something.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I didn't think he played the rich brat role too badly, but it could have been better. They could have possibly given him a gimmick where he wanted to step out of his dad's shadow or something along those lines, claiming he was better. I know it's the arrogant heel base, but at least there's reasoning behind it.

His current gimmick is that he throws tailgate parties for fans before shows. Yes. Apparently he's that guy now. I don't quite know why.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

:lmao :lmao jesus christ no-one deserves that debacle of a gimmick.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

For some reason, that's the result of his split from Cody Rhodes. Mystifying. Chances of getting off Superstars are pretty much zero at this stage, unless released.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It sucks. :sad: Still a big fan of Ted though.

Him, Bryan and Barrett not being on Smackdown baffles me. It's not like the roster is big, wtf are they doing with their time? 

He was looking good those two weeks after his return and then they just gave up already. I need to watch that '09 match...I think it's on the best of Raw DVD from that year.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

DiBiase has a new gimmick? I haven't really seen him since his split from Rhodes . Amazing to think myself (and most other people) thought he would be the breakout star from Legacy. Now Rhodes is pretty awesome (though his gimmick is getting a little stale thanks to those boring, repetitive, go nowhere promos he does) and Ted is... I dunno. Superstars? I quit watching that show after Masters left .

I miss Masters .


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWE - Smackdown - 7/11/02*

1. Torrie Wilson & Billy Kidman vs Nidia & Jamie Noble
**1/2

2. Rikishi vs John Cena
**1/2

3. Big Show vs Matt Hardy
*1/2

*4. WWE Tag Team Title - 2 out of 3 Falls*
Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs Rey Mysterio & Edge
****-****1/4

5. Eddie Guerrero vs Brock Lesnar
**3/4


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

KingCal said:


> DiBiase has a new gimmick? I haven't really seen him since his split from Rhodes . Amazing to think myself (and most other people) thought he would be the breakout star from Legacy. Now Rhodes is pretty awesome (though his gimmick is getting a little stale thanks to those boring, repetitive, go nowhere promos he does) and Ted is... I dunno. Superstars? I quit watching that show after Masters left .
> 
> *I miss Masters .*


This. Masters made Superstars watchable.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I can't take DiBiase seriously anymore.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Masters was one of the best wrestlers in the world when he was at his peak last year and into this year, would have worked amazingly well with anyone who had any semblence of how to do a proper control segment.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

It's pretty crazy how Masters transformed into one of the best workers in the company. His first WWE run was terrible from what I remember.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Even more crazy how half the roster still has a job and Masters ended up being released.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I liked very few bits from his original run but whatever he did during his 2 year absence, more people need to do. Or maybe not considering he got released. :sad:

Is Masters wrestling anywhere right now?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ted DiBiase makes Ace look charismatic.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Masters gets released and not only do JTG, Rosa and Otunga have jobs but Mason Ryan is also getting a midcard push.

Bboy's got nothing on WWE management when it comes to trolling.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> So I was watching a Chikara DVD the other day and it had a Johnny Saint vs. Johnny Kidd on there. Both guys were really old but they still put on a good match. Well I just went on youtube and did a general "World of Sport Wrestling" search and ended up watching a 25 minute match from 1973....
> 
> 
> _Some English Title_
> ...


Crybaby Jim Breaks, the best wrestler you've probably never heard of, well scratch that since Wrestling doesn't exist outside of WWE/WCW or ECW to 90% of this forum. Wish I could find more of his work because the guy was really fun as an absolute scumbag heel and WoS style can be really fun to watch. Its a shame no one really uses it anymore. I'd totally emulate Breaks if I were a Wrassler, and it would seem pretty fresh too even if someone was a carbon copy. 

Ted DiBiase, LOL Brye being a fan of his.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

ROH should bring in Masters. They could team him with Bennett, The Masterpiece and The Prodigy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I remember right after he was released someone set a link to the ROH forums and a bunch of people were pissed off that was a possibility because they think Masters still sucks. shame he was released, hes the most improved wrestler i've seen in a few years.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Masters Vs Finlay NEEDS to happen on the Indy scene at some point soon.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Regal and to a lesser extent Finlay seem like they parodied themselves off of Breaks, at least with some of the blatant asshole cheating. I'd also say its a tie between Jim Breaks, Marty Jones and Damiancito El Guerrero/Volk Han for best wrestler this forum hasn't heard of.

I remember when people scoffed at the Masters to ROH rumours, laughed my ass off at people saying he'd ruin the promotion's ring credibility.

Edit: OMFG Cal don't tempt me with that shit you absolute tease. But yeah if that happens I could watch Marufuji vs Angle for an hour and not complain...



maybe


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I still need to get into Lucha, I know of Damiancito but i've never seen his work. But I won't doubt him, El Dandy tought me otherwise.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

He's a mini, had a fucking awesome match this year against Guerrero Maya Jr (Damianicito now wrestles as Virus). Match was like a mix of 90s Lucha and AJPW with the beating Virus takes before unloading with a Misawa esque comeback, finish was mind boggling as well for a man of his age.

The Damiancito/Cicloncito 1997 match and their trios match later in the year are the best things I can recommend, unsure of most of his work past that though.

Damn do I go off topic a lot :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I know hes a mini. Like I said I know of him just never bothered to fully get into lucha.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

KingCal said:


> Masters Vs Finlay NEEDS to happen on the Indy scene at some point soon.


Fuck Masters, I want to see Finlay/Takayama and Finlay/Hero.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Masters > Hero. Not quite sure who the other guy is, I get confused over who is who in Japan cos I can never remember anyone's name .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Takayama is the man Cal. The giant guy with the bleached hair who lets people hit him full force before he kills them with Knee strikes or German Suplexes.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Yeah I know hes a mini. Like I said I know of him just never bothered to fully get into lucha.


trios match 1997: http://www.sendspace.com/file/msasoz
Damiancito/Cicloncito: http://www.sendspace.com/file/n3pr3i

Save 'em for future use if you ever have spare time to watch them. I'm also gonna take that comment as evidence you didn't watch the Black Terry I sent you, since you'd surely have watched more Lucha if you'd watched motherfucking Black Terry. Why you crushing my heart man? 



JoeRulz said:


> *Fuck Masters*, I want to see Finlay/Takayama and Finlay/Hero.


TAKAYAMA KNEE THRUST FOR SUCH INSOLENCE.

If Finlay/Togo was taped then we could be looking at another MOTYC, I also want to see how well he worked with Edwards if it was taped.











Takayama Cal, GAZE AT HIS BEAUTY.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

KingCal said:


> Masters > Hero. Not quite sure who the other guy is, I get confused over who is who in Japan cos I can never remember anyone's name .


:no: Big Tak > Your favorite 'rassler


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Segunda Caida said:


> *If Finlay/Togo was taped* then we could be looking at another MOTYC, I also want to see how well he worked with Edwards if it was taped.


Wait, what? It stays in dark forever? Nooooooooo...


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't say for certain mate, people over at WKO are convinced they wrestled but don't know if the company will have taped it to release on DVD and try to cash in on the name value or whether it'll be lost forever. Hopefully we get some answers in the near future.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Segunda Caida said:


> I can't say for certain mate, people over at WKO are convinced they wrestled but don't know if the company will have taped it to release on DVD and try to cash in on the name value or whether it'll be lost forever. Hopefully we get some answers in the near future.


Well, if they don't release it on DVD, idk... That would be pretty stupid. Russo & Dixie stupid.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, after watching a montage of Kenta's GTS, I am in the mood for some Japan stuff but I really don't know where to start, so any suggestions?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Seabs' and SuperDuperSonic megapost. AJPW 90's (Kobashi, Misawa, Taue, Kawada, Jumbo, Akiyama), NOAH 2000-2006 (Kobashi, Misawa, Akiyama, KENTA) and NJPW's Junior lords (Liger, Pegasus, Ultimo Dragon).

Also, this guy:http://www.youtube.com/user/MrLARIATO
Also, this...http://www.youtube.com/user/Bootaaay#p/u/0/Zt34-LQztMY
And this...http://www.youtube.com/user/H781N

It's all the same guy.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

oh yeah, I watched this earlier today

*The I Feel Sick So I'm Watching Old Matches and Feeling Sorry For Myself review series: #1 *

*Shawn Michaels vs Diesel No Holds Barred - WWF In Your House*

After the brief backstage promos, the match starts with Shawn Michaels unloading on Diesel, in passionate "I am super mad at you right now" form. He goes over to the announce table and takes a shoe, and hits Diesel with it, which is quite funny. Kevin Nash quickly puts an end to that, and we can quickly see how this means trouble for Michaels. Michaels can make over-selling look comical, but sometimes it looks right. This is one of the times it just looked right. As Diesel preps him for a powerbomb on the arena floor, the commentator (Mr McMahon himself actually, I believe) pleads "no, no, not outside the ring!" He's right, not outside the ring. Through the table, in a br00tal looking bump. Yikes.

He's in a bad way now. As he fumbles groggily around, desperately trying to untangle himself from the mess of cables, Diesel takes the WWF title and starts to put it on. It's too soon, though, Michaels blasts him in the face with a fire extinguisher to begin his second desperate flurry. Once again though, Diesel gets the better of him. He is outside the ring, doing some seemingly random gloating, when he suddenly pushes the barrier aside and manhandles a seemingly innocent member of public. In a move which I recognise from the OMG top fifty moments DVD, he wrestles him to the ground and _pulls off his leg_. 
He's taken too long though, and Michaels in the middle of the ring capitalises with a swift blow to the nads, which even made me wince. After taking the leg from Diesel he uses it to his own gain, striking Diesel over the head with it (surely a heel turn joke can be made from this somewhere?) Shawn Michaels gets the pin from the Sweet Chin Music.

I think Shawn Michaels plays a very good babyface, and Diesel is an alright heel. With his return earlier in the year he was lauded with being such a great guy, but I haven't seen it yet. I tentatively give this match a rating, which I don't think I've ever done, of 83%. I think.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Anguyen92 said:


> Well, after watching a montage of Kenta's GTS, I am in the mood for some Japan stuff but I really don't know where to start, so any suggestions?


for juniors this trilogy is good:
KENTA vs Marufuji 1/22/06 (i give this ****3/4), 10/29/06 (Meltzer gave this ****3/4), 10/25/08

Takayama vs Misawa 4/15/01
Takayama vs Kobashi 4/25/04
Takayama vs KENTA 1/15/11 or 4/27/04
Goto vs Tanahashi 6/18/11
Shiozaki/Kobashi vs Nakajima/Sasaki 3/1/05
Nakamura vs Tanahashi 1/4/08

these are some fun matches that shouldn't bore you if you don't like the 90s AJPW stuff.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I didn't like their Oct. 2006 match. Its borderline most overrated match i've ever seen territory. Much prefer them in tags.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

McQueen said:


> I didn't like their Oct. 2006 match. Its borderline most overrated match i've ever seen territory. Much prefer them in tags.


it had a few botches and i def wouldnt go as high as meltzer but it's a good match imo. i much preferred the first one.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

KENTA/Marufuji best match is their looong match from 2008. WAR!


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> KENTA/Marufuji best match is from 2008. WAR!


spoiling the poor guy who asked for matches :no:. i'm needing to rewatch that though. I got half way through a month or so ago then my wife and kid bothered me and i never went back :cussin:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

bigbuxxx said:


> spoiling the poor guy who asked for matches :no:. i'm needing to rewatch that though. I got half way through a month or so ago then my wife and kid bothered me and i never went back :cussin:


What would Chris Benoit do?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

bigbuxxx said:


> spoiling the poor guy who asked for matches :no:. i'm needing to rewatch that though. I got half way through a month or so ago then my wife and kid bothered me and i never went back :cussin:


Oooops, I corrected my post.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> After taking the leg from Diesel he uses it to his own gain, striking Diesel over the head with it (surely a heel turn joke can be made from this somewhere?)


This deserves some plaudits.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Ownage™;10449164 said:


> Danielson needs to be on PPV more often. Every PPV actually.


When I discovered they'd dropped his match against Sheamus from WrestleMania... I'm not sure I've ever had a raging fit quite like it.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Just watched Best of Raw Vol 2. Tagged Classic DVD. The Shane training Vince for the Royal Rumble was fucking epic. :lmao


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Dibiase JR has a great look but other than that he's essentially a bum. He's really stale in whatever he does promo wise and has that appeal of just your averge guy. Absolutely zero presence and I had the wrong read thinking he was going to outshine Rhodes for the rest of there career and Rhodes was going to be worthless and probally even released. Rhodes has made significant improvements as I thought he was cringe worthy whenever he was on a segement. Dibiase gimmick right now is not going to do help matters out but he's just not that talented to begin with.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Dibiase JR has a great look but other than that he's essentially a bum. He's really stale in whatever he does promo wise and has that appeal of just your averge guy. Absolutely zero presence and I had the wrong read thinking he was going to outshine Rhodes for the rest of there career and Rhodes was going to be worthless and probally even released. Rhodes has made significant improvements as I thought he was cringe worthy whenever he was on a segement. Dibiase gimmick right now is not going to do help matters out but he's just not that talented to begin with.



And the WWE's done a lot to get him over, too.

Introduced by his Hall of Fame old man.

He gets a title in his very first match.

Gets put in a group with the top heel in the company.

Stars in a WWE Film (Straight to DVD, but still)

Around the beginning of 2010, they were actually trying to push him to rise up above Randy Orton, turn face and be the next big thing. The fans saw otherwise, and Orton wound up turning face.

After that, they basically had him do his father's old gimmick complete with Virgil and the Million Dollar Belt.

They put him with the hottest Diva at the time.

They were on the verge of having him lead his own stable with Joe Hennig and his brother Brett, but Brett got injured.

The WWE's done way more to try to get him over than they have most guys, and it's just not working out.

He just doesn't "it" to be a leading man. I think he would be better off in a tag-team.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I agree completely. Those who are saying he hasn't been booked well enough are just plain wrong. He's been booked a lot stronger than Cody Rhodes has there whole careers. Rhodes wasn't really doing much at all when he first got into the company all the way until his awful tag team run with Bob Holly. Rhodes was handed a gimmick that is unique but at the same time hard to play and has took the ball and ran with it. I disagree with those who say Rhodes voice is annoying or the gimmick is getting stale. I believe it has an oldschool feel to WWE and is an actual character\gimmick and not just basically an extension of a Wrestler's real life personality which can lead to great things but happens way too ofton in today's WWE.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

DiBiase Jr. was a useless heel, really. Once Maryse left him literally nothing he did stuck out. A babyface turn would have probably been real good for him but that gimmick they've shoved up his arse pretty much ruins any hope.

I love that Diesel/Michaels. It was on Vintage Collection however long ago (like two days) and it held up every bit as much as I hoped it would. They didn't even air the full match either.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Eddie vs. Brock @ No Way Out 04: ****1/4. One of the funnest matches I've ever watched from WWF/E thanks to the awesome story telling throughout the match. Must see match imo.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> Really awesome to see some Jim Breaks love up in these parts, I did start a WOS discussion thread over in Other Wrestling but I think Gill from the Simpsons would have done a better job selling it to people :lmao.
> 
> Breaks really is amazing and IMO far outclasses Saint as a worker, don't get me wrong Saint is one of the best guys to watch from a technical standpoint in WOS and can wow you with his agility and speed and the extended squash vs Steve Grey in 1980 is still one of the most entertaining matches I've seen....but a lot of his matches unless he's in there with a Jim Breaks or Marc Rocco tend to go no further than nice holds and submissions. The likes of Marty Jones, Jim Breaks, Marc Rocco etc combined the innovative technical work with some great heeling mannerisms and in Jones's case awesome offence and striking.
> 
> There's two really awesome Finlay matches from WOS as well, one against Young David (Davey Boy Smith) on Dailymotion and one versus Marty Jones on Youtube. Watch them both because they're incredible and the Jones match in particular really demonstrates the agility Finlay had in the mid 80s which is always amazing to see when you're used to seeing him as this slow calculating psychopath in his later years. Finlay also utlises one of the most awesome 'intelligence spots' to fake out Jones that I've ever seen.


I'll have to look into some of those matches that you mentioned. The match I did the review on is literally the only World of Sports match that I've ever seen. That being said I got the impression that Breaks and Saint were pretty much evenly matched. A great old school match needs a strong face and a heel and without someone that was great in the ring and an easy babyface to get behind the match wouldn't work. Granted I think Breaks might be able to put on a better match with a less talented worker because he has the character to have a match while Saint would be forced to rely on just technical holds. They seemed to be perfect opponents for each other. I'll certainly do some more searching on youtube and see what I can find.

I watched a Johnny Saint vs. Bob Anthony from 1980 and I can't say I enjoyed it all that much. It was good technical wrestling but there was really no story behind it and it fell into the situation that you just described. I think I'll have to try and focus on the big matches with a lot on the line because while the style they wrestle is really cool to watch it can be really dry after the first few minutes if they don't develop a story.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

I just finished the Bret/Shawn rivalry sit-down. What an emotional dvd to watch, coming from a guy that loved Bret and Shawn. Im still in awe on how well that sit-down was, and the closure it gave to both those men.

Best WWE dvd I have seen so far.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Chris Benoit's incredible 8 days:

Benoit vs Angle in a 2/3 falls match on 5/20/01: ****1/4. Awesome match. Really wish it was just a ladder match instead of pinfall only then submission only, then ladder.

Benoit/Jericho vs Austin/HHH on RAW (5/21/01): easy ***** match.

TLC III on Smackdown (5/24/01): *****. Great stuff here. Starting out all going for the belts then to kicking the shit out of each other and Benoit's story in the match. Best TLC match.

Benoit vs Austin on RAW (5/28/01): ****1/2. Awesome story telling here between the wrestlers, the ref, and Vince (who was in Austins corner).


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Benoit/Angle (Judgment Day 2001) *****
TLC III (SmackDown) ****


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Explain the latter


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Heh. I just started a 2001 PPV watch with a few TV matches thrown though last night. I'm halfway though the Rumble right now. What are the good TV matches from 2001 that I should check out?


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah. So this is my new thing.

*2001: A Wrasslin' Odyssey*​
*WWF Royal Rumble 2001*

*WWF Tag Team Championships*
The Dudleyz vs Edge & Christian
_Solid 'face in peril' styled tag action._
***1/2*

*WWF Intercontinental Championship (Ladder Match)*
Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
_Not as great as I remembered it but it was still a great ladder match. It features some cringe-worthy spots to Benoit's head seeing after what happened to him._
*****1/4*

*WWF Women's Championship*
Ivory vs Chyna
_This wasn't really a full match but just short beatdown to show us that Chyna is still injured. Chyna hurts herself and is taken out on a stretcher._
*1/2**

*WWF Championship*
Triple H vs Kurt Angle
_If the slow-pace technical match in the ring isn't your cup of tea, the carnage outside with Steph McMahon and Trish Status might appeal to you. Something for everyone!_
****1/2*

*Royal Rumble Match*
_Again, another match I enjoyed more when I was a kid. The big stars placement in this match isn't great as you have about 5 mid-carders/jobbers come out in a row which can get boring. Other than that, it's a great Rumble with many returns and a lot of chaos._
******

*The Verdict*
While not as a great as I remember it, Royal Rumble 2001 is a great event that any fans of the era should check out. Thumbs up for this.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Explain the latter


SPOTZ~! I respect the hell out of those guys, but some spots were stupid as stupid can be. Too cooperative and business exposing. 



> Heh. I just started a 2001 PPV watch with a few TV matches thrown though last night. I'm halfway though the Rumble right now. What are the good TV matches from 2001 that I should check out?


Austin/Benoit x2 (Raw & SD, from Canada)
TLC III (SD, for crash 'n' burn spotz)
Angle/Benoit (Cage Match, for OMFG insanity)
RVD/Hardy (hardcore match from some Raw)
Angle/Rhino (US title match from October's Raw, I believe)
Angle/Booker T x2 (Raw and SD)

Meh, this is pointless... Storylines from 2001 sucked, but the matches were top notch, almost every Raw and Smackdown had something to offer. Angle, Austin, RVD, Benoit, Jericho, Booker T, HHH... You can't go wrong.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

What do you guys think of Kurt Angle vs Shawn Michaels at Wrestlemania? I find it interesting that people have it at ***** cause I didn't think it was all that. I'd offer a rating but I hardly even remember it.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll probably have it 4 and 3/4. It was brilliant but something irks me about it enough to stop me giving it the full 5 marks.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> What do you guys think of Kurt Angle vs Shawn Michaels at Wrestlemania? I find it interesting that people have it at ***** cause I didn't think it was all that. I'd offer a rating but I hardly even remember it.


*****3/4.* Fantastic storytelling: HBK owns Kurt in mat games, Kurt goes ballistic, and the rest is history.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

bigbuxxx said:


> Chris Benoit's incredible 8 days:
> 
> Benoit vs Angle in a 2/3 falls match on 5/20/01: ****1/4. Awesome match. Really wish it was just a ladder match instead of pinfall only then submission only, then ladder.
> 
> ...


It's NINE DAYS actually. You didn't include the most emotional Benoit match of that little personal MOTYC tour.



JoeRulz said:


> *****3/4.* Fantastic storytelling: HBK owns Kurt in mat games, Kurt goes ballistic, and the rest is history.


Don't forget that Angle brought the additional athleticism when getting the heat back on Shawn, the athleticism missing from HBK's monster heel opponents over the previous years.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Meh I enjoyed Shawn vs Angle Wrestlemania 21 but going off of memory I thought they strayed into what I feared would happen, where Angle's tendancy to rush into the big finishing stretch with little selling and build/protection of the moves met with Shawn's tendancy to ignore limb work down a finishing stretch as was often the case with him post 2002. I really dug the atmosphere and its a great 'clash of the titans' match that encapsulates the atmosphere of Wrestlemania and the early story of HBK outwrestling Kurt was nice.

Probably go no higher than ***1/2, something like good-great in sections but just missing a more consistent and drawn out middle-end that would have pushed it above and beyond into 'really fucking awesome' territory. If you dig both men's approaches then I can definitely appreciate the adoration the match receives, just not personally my cup of tea compared to when I watched it live but its a match I can definitely appreciate for what people make it out to be even if I do think it isn't as great as hyped.

Love TLC III the most out of any TLC, I can see the criticism about some spots looking too contrived although I can't recall too many of them from that match (put it down to poor memory) but I dug the Benoit story of coming back from injury as well as the champions having to run this gauntlet like match because of their ongoing feud with Vince and Austin. To an extent you always have to make exceptions for ladder matches to have at least 1 or 2 spots at the minimum that logically are stupid but get the reaction they aim for, especially in keeping the crowd hot and second guessing who will win.

Benoit/Austin Edmonton was the best of the series of matches like SuperduperSonic said, don't agree with either TLC III or the Two Man Power/Jericho Benoit tag being ***** but more power to you, think the tag is really well done in making you pray Jericho/Benoit can pull off the win, especially with how scummy and hated Austin and HHH were able to make themselves, but yeah its not on Benoit/Austin's level.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Damn I love Angle/Michaels WM21. I remember ordering that show and was looking forward to this match the most, I had just discovered the IWC shortly before this, so I still marked. Haven't seen it in a while, easily a year + since last watch. I have seen it more than once, and enjoy it every time, I did review it in this thread at one point in time. Think I have it at **** 1/2 . I'm NOT a fan of their rematch at Vengeance though.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Vengeance finish is the absolute pits, WHY DID YOU GO TO THE TOP ROPE YOU FUCKING MORON??


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Vengeance match is MEH. WM is pretty awesome.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah it certainly wasn't awful, I know some people who take ratings seriously might go '***1/2 lol what a joke' but I did enjoy certain sections of the match and the story of HBK being a veteran using his intelligence and experience to get under Angle's skin because in his heart he knew Angle would school him in the wrestling department, I just think with a more subtle build and protection before entering the finishing stretch with multiple teases would have added so much to the match and made me love it much more than 'good, but there's definitely a better match in them'. I also have to say at times that HBK only really having the SCM as his finisher hurts a lot of his 'epic finishing stretches' because it hurts the ability to be completely lost in the match when you think bar an intrictate pinning combo Shawn can only build to one more, whereas someone like Taker in particular has around 4 or 5 credible match ending finishers. 

Can't remember much in the way of the Vengeance match bar the awful finish, both finishes annoyed me although Wrestlemania's never ending ankle lock spot isn't close to being as shitty as the painful set up for the SCM, should have just used the spot from the Mania match where Angle picks Shawn up by the hair, taunts him and Shawn pulls away and hits a desperate SCM.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He went to the top rope to hit a moonsault.

duh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They should have lowered a cage just so Kurt could have moonsaulted off it. Waiting for Kurt to do a moonsault off the rafters of the Impact Zone. Moonsaults matter there.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Ran into Kurt the other day, kicked out of an Angle Slam.

Good times.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> Ran into Kurt the other day, kicked out of an Angle Slam.
> 
> Good times.


I'm sure the half hour grapevined ankle lock took you down though. After 14 german suplexes.

Does it piss anyone else off that HBK came out to the DX theme at WM 23? :side: Watching it for the first time in a while and I forgot about that. Crowd is so anti Cena.

Edit: This match is awesome.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Nah leg was fine, luckily he ignored that taped up shoulder I had, that was lucky :side:


Cena/Michaels Wrestlemania 23 is awesome and I might be one of the few who prefers it to the London match, both are great in their own right and Cena has his better performance in the Raw match (largely because I think he controls and is responsible for how great that match was) but there's something about the Wrestlemania match that I love that much more. Could be one of those things were the match just comes across better on the biggest stage of them all. The DX theme was a bit annoying, I'm not great on memory but given HHH was out at that time it seemed pointless for Shawn to use it, his singles music would have seemed much more appropriate tbh.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> Nah leg was fine, luckily he ignored that taped up shoulder I had, that was lucky :side:
> 
> 
> Cena/Michaels Wrestlemania 23 is awesome and I might be one of the few who prefers it to the London match, both are great in their own right and Cena has his better performance in the Raw match (largely because I think he controls and is responsible for how great that match was) but there's something about the Wrestlemania match that I love that much more. Could be one of those things were the match just comes across better on the biggest stage of them all. The DX theme was a bit annoying, I'm not great on memory but given HHH was out at that time it seemed pointless for Shawn to use it, his singles music would have seemed much more appropriate tbh.


:lmao

I think I'm gonna give the London match a look after this (haven't seen that in a couple years) and finish that up with their match from early '09. So far I'm a huge fan of this match. I always seem to overlook it. I feel like Cena always has his best performances when the crowd is against him.

Steel steps spot. (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I preferred the WrestleMania 23 match to the one from London but like you said, I think it's because it's WrestleMania. Crowd was hot for it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'd give the winner to the London match, though the WM23 match was still a great main event.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

RockCity™ said:


> I preferred the WrestleMania 23 match to the one from London but like you said, I think it's because it's WrestleMania. Crowd was hot for it.


WM23 also doesn't go long for the sake of going long due to an advertised talent being suspended for bad behavior.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WM23 > London match.

Though I could be biased because I saw it live.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll probably rewatch both matches.

I was 100% anti-Cena when their WM match took place, i don't remember much of it cause i was just sh*tting on everything he did.

I was surfing the internet when their 60min match took place, when they'd come back from commercial i thought "damn the match is still goin?".


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*The I Feel Sick So I'm Watching Old Matches and Feeling Sorry For Myself review series: #2*

*The 2010 Royal Rumble Match*

Ahhhh my god this match was great. It's always good when you have a solid #1 and #2, and solid Dolph Ziggler and Evan Bourne are. They only had a few minutes, but there was some good wrestling involving both of their finishers and and a sweet kick to the head from Evan Bourne (the first eyebrow raiser of many in this match.)

CM Punk's domination of the opening third was pure class. Marked for the Beth Phoenix appearance and elimination (taken straight from the movie Get Smart. Anyone seen Get Smart? Features our old friend Duh-wayne.) DUNNNNN *time to play the game*. Well, all good things must come to an end, as CM Punk is taken out by HHH. 
The second third was a bit bland. 
HBK's elimination of Hunter was another eyebrow raiser. Mark Henry/Big Show/John Cena shows of strength were amazing. I enjoyed Jack Swagger in it, too. Shawn's near-eliminations were heart stopping. There was another eyebrow raiser in Kofi's Sweet Chin Music to Trouble In Paradise, that was great.

Now, this moment was only made better because I had it in my mind that he was coming in at #30, but then I hear 'you think you know me' and enter ALL CAPS MARKING MODE. It's Edge! The pop he got was great, and he comes in and spears some bitches.
Michaels's elimination was top notch. It looked like a mini botch as Batista didn't completely end up pushing him away or something, so Shawn was desperately scrambling at the ropes but it wasn't to be. Shawn Michaels is just great. Captain Obvious I know, but it needs to be said.

Cena eliminates Batista. The camera set up at this moment is just impeccable. Cena rests exhausted at the ropes, and in the corner just underneath his arm you see Edge, out of focus, setting up for the spear. Great edge-of-your-seat moment. False finish with the spear counter, then Edge gets the elimination to another huge pop.

I thought this match was insane. I know, I know, look at the Edge mark, but he was only in the last ten or so minutes. First third was perfect. Third third was perfect. It's let down in the second third, which was simply okay, but it's still a hell of a match and solidifies the Royal Rumble as my favourite match type of all time. 92%.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was fucking hammered when I watched Wrestlemania 23 the first time since I was doing shots throughout the show yet somehow was still sober enough to call the exact finish. Cena vs HBK was a really great match though, top 5 for both guys IMO. Also prefer it over the London match even though i've only seen it start to finish once.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> It's NINE DAYS actually. You didn't include the most emotional Benoit match of that little personal MOTYC tour.


OMFG FORGIVE ME YOUR WRESTLING GURUNESS.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thoughts on the Legacy/DX feud from '09? Watching the newest DX blu ray and it seems like it was good. It is interesting to see a main event tag team feud, something that rarely happens in the WWE.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

greendayedgehead said:


> *The I Feel Sick So I'm Watching Old Matches and Feeling Sorry For Myself review series: #2*
> 
> *The 2010 Royal Rumble Match*
> 
> ...


This match is brilliant. Strange considering I thought it was absolute garbage when I saw it first.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Fabulous analysis of not only the match but the quality high production values WWE brought to it by *greendayedgehead*'s review of the 2010 Royal Rumble match. Very well done.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Anyone here actually like the Bret Hart/Shawn Michaels Ironman match from Wrestlemania?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Anyone here actually like the Bret Hart/Shawn Michaels Ironman match from Wrestlemania?


I know that *quoipourquoi* is a big fan.

It's always been a chore for me, though, personally. I'd rather watch the June 2, 1992 Intercontinental Championship match in Ottawa between the two of them or even the Survivor Series '97 match quite a few times before revisiting the WM 12 Iron Man match again.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

DesolationRow said:


> I know that *quoipourquoi* is a big fan.
> 
> It's always been a chore for me, though, personally. I'd rather watch the June 2, 1992 Intercontinental Championship match in Ottawa between the two of them or even the Survivor Series '97 match quite a few times before revisiting the WM 12 Iron Man match again.


The only reason I bring that up is that fact that I understand that many find it overrated I do as well but many on here really hate on the match. Was it really that bad?


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> The only reason I bring that up is that fact that I understand that many find it overrated I do as well but many on here really hate on the match. Was it really that bad?


I don't think it was bad, just not worthy enough for the MOTY or greatest match ever. Its HBK and the Hitman for 60 min, but if it was a regular match with no stips then it would have lived up to the high standards of one of the best match ever. But since it was an ironman match, and neither wanted to lose the first fall, the first 60 min was kinda therefore useless. Now, if they only used that no time limit, crowd exciting, whatever it takes to end this (in a good way) and stretch it to 60 min, then we got money.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

All Bret vs. Shawn matches are BAD.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

2005 Royal Rumble match:

Fun Rumble match with some good talent lasting really long like Benoit, Eddie and Jericho. It had some good eliminations with the Muhammed Hassan one sticking out the most, although the Paul London one is something to see as well. The last 4 were Batista, Cena, Edge and Mysterio which was nice to see. Didn't like the ending itself with the double elimination and restart.

Overall about *** 3/4
Really enjoyed it


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> All Bret vs. Shawn matches are BAD.


The wrestling is decent but a Bret/HBK match will cure insomnia. It is the main reason I won't buy their DVD. I want to see the interview but refuse to own two discs of Bret/HBK matches.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd say none are great, but I didn't think any was bad, either. Haven't seen one in over a year though.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> All Bret vs. Shawn matches are BAD.


I think the only one that I really like is the match they had in like 1992 at Survivor Series. It was really smartly worked, I remember thinking that nearly everything they did had some significance to the match. 

The tag matches they had against each other never did much for me, most of their singles matches were pretty average. My opinion seems to change constantly about the Iron Man match. Sometimes I can sit down and be captivated by it and other times I find it to be unbearable. 

Also I can't believe that the Screw Job match is only on the Blu-Ray. I would probably want to see that more than anything else on the card.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I dislike that Survivor Series match tremendously.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> All Bret vs. Shawn matches are BAD.


I agree with this.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Shawn and Bret might be my best in ring workers number one and two. It's sad to say that there match quality with one another simply didn't reach its potential perhaps due to miscommunication and lack of chemistry outside the ring translated to in the ring and that's very unfortunate for both men. They still have had just as much classics in there careers overall so it's not necessarily something you can dwell on. There dvd is still worth it to me as I'm a huge fan of both and the interview with both men being right next to each other and going through the emotions is totally worth the price. 

It's amazing how good of a memory Bret Hart has had after all the things that have happened to him years and years ago. I was amazed on how deep into detail he got into his book about events or conversations that happened years and years ago. Even little small things he still managed to go over and I think it speaks volumes of how much he really appreciated the business and never took anything lightly. HBK on the other hand is the exact opposite. During the documentary interview, Bret goes back in time and talks about quite a few past stages in there relationship and it just went over Shawn's head and he claimed he honestly didn't remember. It could be due to all the drugs Shawn was taking at the time and that would be the most realistic solution but perhaps not. Interesting to say the least. Looking foward to checking out the dvd!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Ethan619 said:


> Thoughts on the Legacy/DX feud from '09? Watching the newest DX blu ray and it seems like it was good. It is interesting to see a main event tag team feud, something that rarely happens in the WWE.


Their three PPV matches were all great. I was perhaps expecting a bit extra when it turned out they would be main eventing HIAC, but it was still match of the night.




McQueen said:


> Cena vs HBK was a really great match though, top 5 for both guys IMO.


...top 5 for HBK? :shocked:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, top 5 for Shawn too.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I could agree with that, Michaels is a great bumper and awesome face in peril tag worker but I really don't hold the same opinion of him as an elite worker anymore tbh. He'll still have great performances in some matches were you see the glimpses of his talent but a lot of the time some of his more memorable matches haven't held up well at all for me, particularly the Angle matches, vs HHH at Summerslam and the Jericho Wrestlemania 19 match. I mean Jericho in the match puts in an all time great Wrestlemania performance IMO and does his darndest to pull the story to another level, but Michaels total disregard to sell the back work which not only centred on Jericho's entire offence but also worked into the veteran/student story just killed a lot of the enthusiasm for me, I mean I get people always point to Jericho deserving the win but the last time I saw the match I was more bummed at Michaels's performance than I was the match outcome.

I'd say Bad Blood 1997, Wrestlemania 26, HHH San Antonio Match Raw 2003, Wrestlemania 23 and the HBK/Austin vs Davey/Owen Raw tag are his top 5 matches, pending a few rewatches of certain matches and my memory maybe forgetting a couple of matches I'd add on.

None of this is to say I actively dislike Michaels as a worker, but tbh I always find him to be a real catch 22 worker. He was a great short term seller and someone who could generate sympathy when being worked over which made him a stellar tag team worker in the Ricky Morton role....but especially post 2002 his offence in particular for me was really troublesome in execution and at times variety to the point where I thought I'd enjoy him more as a cocky heel bumping maniacally for a young babyface. The Unforgiven unsanctioned match vs Jericho in particular demonstrated this for me, seeing him whiff on punches by a foot at times and just in general how uninspired the brawling was made me think HBK just wasn't cut out to be the aggressor in those sorts of matches tbh.

Probably rambled far too long and been too critical for a guy I generally like even if I think some of his work is at times a little over hyped, but then I'm the same with Jerry Lawler so what the fuck do I know . As for the Ironman match, the no selling and how unco-operative both men were for each other really does drag the match down, I mean aside from the pacing and timing making the match seem real hard to sit through the actual work itself kills any heat/significance behind the moves when neither guy is willing to work hard enough to put the other man over.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

I used to think their Survivor Series match in 92 was awesome, but when you compare it to other matches at the time especially to the matches guys in WCW were having it doesnt come close.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Thoughts on top 5 (or 3 if that's a struggle) matches of;

Austin
Rock
Triple H
Taker

They were generally my favourites growing up and I know myself that a few of their matches don't hold up as well as they previously did, for me.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Austin: Benoit Edmonton 2001, Angle Summerslam 2001, Bret Hart Wrestlemania 13, War Games 1992, Rock Wrestlemania 19.

Rock: Jericho No Mercy 2001, Austin Wrestlemania 19, HHH Backlash 2000, Austin Wrestlemania 17, Benoit Fully Loaded 2000. Heard great things about Rock/Shamrock from Royal Rumble 1999 though so if I get round to watching it sometime then that may go above the Wrestlemania 17 match or Benoit match from Fully Loaded.

HHH: Rock Backlash 2000, Flair Steel Cage Taboo Tuesday 2005, Jericho LMS Fully Loaded 2000, Cactus Jack Street Fight Royal Rumble 2000, Jeff Hardy No Mercy 2008/HBK Raw in San Antonio 2003/Orton LMS No Mercy 2007. Can't decide between the last three, Wrestlemania 20 3 way could be in there but I think the above matches reflect better on HHH the worker rather than a great match he was apart of, plus I really didn't care for the HHH/HBK part of the triple threat.

Taker: HBK HIAC Bad Blood 1997, HBK Wrestlemania 26, Lesnar HIAC No Mercy 2002, Angle Smackdown 2003, Angle NWO 2006/Orton Wrestlemania 21/Batista Wrestlemania 23. Again hard to separate the final three, Angle match was probably the best wrestled, Batista match the most entertaining and the Orton match probably the most engrossing with the Legend Killer storyline and THAT RKO from the Chokeslam which still remains the ultimate near fall in Streak Matches.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That Benoit/Rock Fully Loaded match is one I'd forgotten about. I still have it on video somewhere after having taped it on Channel 4.

Interesting regarding the RKO/Chokeslam nearfall, I'd probably side with the Triple H Tombstone for the one that 'fooled' me the most.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Austin*

Vs Bret SS 1996
Vs Bret WM 13 1997
Vs Rock WM 19 2003
Vs Angle SS 2001
Vs Benoit SD 2001

*Rock*

Vs Austin WM 19 2003
Vs HHH BL 2000
Vs HHH JD 2000
Vs Angle Vs Undertaker Vengeance 2002
Vs Vs Austin WM 17 2001

*Triple H*

Vs Rock BL 2000
Vs Rock JD 2000
Vs Undertaker WM 27 2011
Vs Flair TT 2005
Vs Cactus RR 2000

*Taker*

Vs HBK BB 1997
Vs HBK WM 25 2009
Vs HBK WM 26 2010
Vs Angle SD 2003
Vs Lesnar NM 2002


None of these are in any order btw .


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I could understand that and watching live for some reason my first thought watching the HHH tombstone was 'that big nosed bastard is gonna nab the Streak isn't he', which is especially strange considering I've always been neutral on the whole 'HHH buries the entire roster for personal pleasure brigade'.

Something about how organic and fluid the counter was, and the fact Orton was/still is the best man to have held the accolade of ending the streak just made me buy it that much more. Like instead of Taker looking weak by say getting demolished by numerous finishers to the point where he offered no resistance, him losing the streak to a more fitter and younger man through one counter he couldn't control seemed live the best way to end the streak whilst protecting Taker to a degree. Thus the resulting kick-out made me jump out of my seat in joy and then re-affirmed my hope that Taker was winning.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I was heavily convinced with both the RKO from Orton & the Tombstone from Triple H. Especially by the way Triple H pinned Undertaker. 

Anyone know of any fan made Christian DVD's out there? Was looking on iOffer but failed to find any. Everytime I searched, I got given stuff about the bible. :/


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I still remember that RKO watching live in 05. My mum came downstairs cos she couldn't sleep and she seemed confused as to why I was going fucking insane at the TV cos someone kicked out of something . Totally thought Orton was winning especially given the floods of rumours at the time stating that Orton was 100% winning the match lol.

As for the Tombstone kick out at WM 27 this year... didn't do anything for me live. I hated watching the entire event live, and didn't like that match at all until a re-watch. The HBK Tombstone kickout from WM 25 on the other hand was fucking HUGE, but of course that's the opposite to what we are kinda discussing .

Never seen a fan made Christian comp... but someone will have made one somewhere . Has potential to be fucking awesome too. Might have to look into it myself...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Please do, I'll be sure to make a purchase if you did.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Orton/'Taker is a gem of a match. Like others, I was totally suckered in by that RKO. Thought it was done. That's the only time I ever remember thinking the streak was finished.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This last decade it is always discussed how predictable The Streak matches are yet Undertaker and his opponents usually found some way to make the matches exciting and keep the audience on the edge of their seats. Taker had great-classic matches featuring hot nearfalls with HHH x2, Flair, Orton, Batista, Edge, HBK x2. My favorites of those nearfalls are HHH hitting Taker with the sledgehammer in the Last Ride position only to lose in that position moments later, Arn Anderson's spinbuster, the RKO might be the most convincing ever, their were quite a few people who thought Taker wouldn't kick out of the Batista Bomb, Edge's final spear was so clever even though I didn't think the Streak was going to end it is still an awesome finish, HBK's kickout @ 24 is probably the most shocking and dramatic kickout of all time, and I couldn't believe what I was witnessing at 27 with Triple H hitting the Tombstone on Taker. I was screaming on the screen "NO! Get up Undertaker!"


*Austin*

Vs Rock WM17 2001
Vs Bret WM 13 1997
Vs Rock WM 19 2003
Vs Angle SS 2001
Vs Benoit SD 2001

*Rock*

Vs Austin WM 19 2003
Vs HHH BL 2000
Vs HHH JD 2000
Vs Angle Vs Undertaker Vengeance 2002
Vs Vs Austin WM 17 2001

*Triple H*

Vs HBK Vs Benoit WMXX 2004
Vs Rock JD 2000
Vs Undertaker WM 27 2011
Vs Jericho Fully Loaded 2000
Vs Cactus RR 2000

*Taker*

Vs HBK BB 1997
Vs HBK WM 25 2009
Vs HBK WM 26 2010
Vs Angle No Way Out 2006
Vs Lesnar NM 2002


*HBK*

Vs Taker BB 1997
Vs Taker WM 25 2009
Vs Taker WM 26 2010
Vs Angle WrestleMania 21 2005
Vs Mankind Mind Games 1996


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Fuuuuuck forgot the Mind Games match, that's definitely something like #3 best match ever for HBK. Cheers Clique for reminding me.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

And just to throw him in the mix

 *Angle Top 5*

Austin SS 2001
HBK WM21 2005
Taker NWO 2006
Benoit RR 2003
No Mercy 2002 Tag


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Take him back out.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Naming a top 5 Angle list is like dividing 4578 by 14 or finding a good episode of One Tree Hill, it can be done but there's no way I can give a fuck to do it


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok, I'll take Angle out and put Jericho in! 

*Jericho*

HBK WM19 2003
HBK No Mercy 2008
HHH Fully Loaded 2000
Rock No Mercy 2001
Benoit Royal Rumble 2001


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ Man, I've never saw that Fully Loaded match in its entirety. Is it as good as everybody say it is? Anywho, I'll agree with the above list, except replace the HBK 2008 match with the match against Benoit at the Super J Cup, in 1995, not just because of the match itself, but because Jericho kept screaming so weirdly and kept on saying motherf*cker.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Man, totally forgot the LMS match against HHH when I listed HHH's top matches. I'd put it ahead of one of The Rock matches I listed on his list.

Speaking of Jericho though... as great as he CAN be, and as much love as he gets on this forum alone... I honestly don't think THAT much to him as an in ring worker. He's never had that many truly great matches imo, and a lot of matches he had over the years that had potential (a lot of the CW guys in WCW, some great mid card talent in WWE etc) never really reached what I hoped they would reach. He's solid in the ring and all that, but outside of a small handful of performances I don't think he's done much in the ring to warrant half the praise I see him get. He probably wouldn't make my top 50 list if I could ever be arsed to come up with one .


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I've never seen that match with Benoit in Japan. I will have to check it out someday though.

The Powertrip/Benoit & Jericho tag is a great contender for Jericho's Top 5 as well as The Bash 09 with Mysterio, and if it counts TLC III.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I echo Cal about Jericho not being this 'elite' worker people make him out to be, especially when you see him brought up more often than not in the daily 'best worker of all time' threads in the WWE section. He can be a very good cocky dickhead heel but I've never really thought of him as 'great', especially in that subtle way where some workers will add touches to their mannerisms/work that make you appreciate them that much more. Jericho has always struck me as a guy who will do a good job executing the moves and being a reliable hand, but he's not going to do too much in a match that I could write about for ages like I would with say Chris Masters or Drew Mcintyre matches last year.

Think the HBK Wrestlemania 19 match is his best ever performance, though wouldn't argue with anyone who said the LMS match with HHH was his better performance. I thought he nailed the young punk character to a tee and did everything he could from stealing HBK's taunts and mannerisms to dismantling his back to make you hate him and want to see him get his ass kicked, sadly on that particular night Michaels butchered the back work by knipping up twice to hit his offence which killed the flow of the match and all of Jericho's prior offence, and made worse by the fact HBK didn't even do the taunt where he'd grab the back after a knip up occasionally to let you know he's 'fighting through the pain'. Its without doubt to me Jericho's finest hour but the match to me just isn't top 5 material for him, largely because Michaels for whatever reason was incredibly off that night to the point where the match was affected greatly.

I'd say vs Eddie Guerrero Uncensored 1997 & vs Christian Wrestlemania 20 would be pushing top 5 for Jericho's career. Alongside the LMS with Hunter, Ladder match Royal Rumble vs Benoit and the tag vs HHH/Austin I can't really think of too much else from his career that screams out as a candidate. Maybe one of the Raw 2004 tags opposite Evolution, the Elimination Chamber 2005 match or perhaps vs Benjamin for the IC Title but then again bar the Benjamin match I can't really say the EC or the Raw tags are Jericho showcases, more just great matches he was apart of instead of a match he himself was responsible for making great.

EDIT: Bash vs Mysterio would actually be a good shout for #4 or #5.

I'd also put vs Benjamin Gold Rush on Raw as a better candidate for HBK's top five than the Angle Wrestlemania 21 match, probably in the distinct minority there lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I love the three matches Jericho and Rey had on PPV in '09 and also Jericho/HBK from Judgment Day '08.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I havent seen the Nitro DVD yet. Heard it was not very good, though.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*BEST WWE DOCUMENTARY DVDS ABOUT INDIVIDUAL STARS??*

As title says.


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: BEST WWE DOCUMENTARY DVDS ABOUT INDIVIDUAL STARS??*

'John Cena - My Life' DVD is great.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: BEST WWE DOCUMENTARY DVDS ABOUT INDIVIDUAL STARS??*



CeNation_ said:


> 'John Cena - My Life' DVD is great.


Thanks
Is this a documentary about his life, or about storylines hes had in the WWE?


And out of interest do you like anyone other than Cena? haha


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: BEST WWE DOCUMENTARY DVDS ABOUT INDIVIDUAL STARS??*

I prefer DVDS where it goes through the landmarks in the career of someone , ie first match and talks about it then first belt and talks about it etc and what happened in their personal life, a little like the rise and fall of WCW/ECW ???


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: BEST WWE DOCUMENTARY DVDS ABOUT INDIVIDUAL STARS??*



doinktheclowns said:


> Thanks
> Is this a documentary about his life, or about storylines hes had in the WWE?
> 
> 
> And out of interest do you like anyone other than Cena? haha


No, John Cena is like his god.

I swear Orton's and his are the only actual DVDs that are indepth to their lives? Correct me if I'm wrong, which I very well may be, but I thought everyone else's were just match series.

Buut, Edge's is coming out beginning of next year I believe. When it comes out, it will easily blow everyone's out of the water


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: BEST WWE DOCUMENTARY DVDS ABOUT INDIVIDUAL STARS??*

Yes Ive noticed that, Randy Ortons DVD was perfect WWE DVD and how they should all be, telling you the whole life story as well as there career life story and the run parallel along side each other.
When you finish the DVD you feel like you know more about the guy and the landmarks in his career.

This coming from an anti Orton fan


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: BEST WWE DOCUMENTARY DVDS ABOUT INDIVIDUAL STARS??*

WELL THERE ARE QUITE A FEW OF THEM 

I HAVE BEEN MEANING TO CHECK OUT REY'S


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: BEST WWE DOCUMENTARY DVDS ABOUT INDIVIDUAL STARS??*



doinktheclowns said:


> Thanks
> Is this a documentary about his life, or about storylines hes had in the WWE?
> 
> 
> And out of interest do you like anyone other than Cena? haha


It's about John Cena's life and his career in the WWE.

And yes, I like other Superstars too.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: BEST WWE DOCUMENTARY DVDS ABOUT INDIVIDUAL STARS??*

I haven't watched many DVDs but Orton's DVD was pretty damn good, and this is also coming from someone who isn't a big Orton fan.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Heartbreak and Triumph: Shawn Michaels
Breaking The Code: Chris Jericho


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Brye said:


> Heartbreak and Triumph: Shawn Michaels
> Breaking The Code: Chris Jericho


they're documentaries? need to look them up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> they're documentaries? need to look them up.


Yup! They're both pretty good. (Y)


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The fuck is Edge getting another DVD for? Didn't he just get one not too long ago lol? Same with Mysterio. Seems like every year these 2 get a new DVD. Meh, I guess they're trying to capitalize on his retirement or whatever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Edge got one in '09 I think but he's got enough good stuff for a 2nd, imo. Chances are it's his last.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

His one from 2008, is entirely matches, with him doing a little bit of kayfabe commentary. He's getting another one because it's gonna be a documentary!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111111one


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Edge's last set was, although good, was just full of matches. It makes sense doing one now as his career is now over. In fact, he should get writing on a book as well.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> *The fuck is Edge getting another DVD for?* Didn't he just get one not too long ago lol? Same with Mysterio. Seems like every year these 2 get a new DVD. Meh, I guess they're trying to capitalize on his retirement or whatever.


Its been three years since his first DVD, and they probably want to do a full-on two hour documentary with some extras which will cover a disk. And probably disk two would be some stuff that did not make the first DVD, and Disk three would be everything else in 2009-retirement, which would probably include his Smackdown retirement segment that did not make the televised show, I think.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

He is!! But it won't come out for ages seeing how long the publication process takes :/


Anguyen92 said:


> Its been three years since his first DVD, and they probably want to do a full-on three hour documentary with some extras which will cover a disk. And probably disk two would be some stuff that did not make the first DVD, and Disk three would be everything else in 2009-retirement, which would probably include his Smackdown retirement segment that did not make the televised show, I think.


They're showing the Edge appreciation night in Toronto on the DVD. I can't wait.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Clash of the Champions - June 23rd, 1994*

*WCW World Tag Team Championships*
Cactus Jack & Kevin Sullivan vs. The Nasty Boys - ***1/4

The Guardian Angel vs. Tex Slazenger - 1/4*

Hogan is coming. (N)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Lord Steven Regal vs. Larry Zbyszko - ***3/4

*WCW United States Championship*
Steve Austin vs. Johnny B. Badd - ***1/4

Hulk Hogan & Jimmy Hart make their first major WCW Appearance :hb

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship vs. WCW International World Heavyweight Championship; Title Unification Match*
Ric Flair vs. Sting - ***3/4

For the most part, it's a pretty good Clash. Sting vs. Flair wasn't their best match ever, these two need a lengthy time in my opinion to have a really good classic match and just over fifteen minutes wasn't enough imo. They tell a good story but nothing compared to their match at Clash of the Champions I. Regal & Zybszko was _really_ good and is worth a watch to be honest. The opener surprised me a lot because, well it had the Nasty Boys in it and usually, they fail to deliver on anything, nothing usually impresses me when they are competing, they surprised me in that one.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

God, I miss Johnny B. Badd.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The highlight of Edge's last set was the collection of E&C moments. Would like to see a documentary from him - one of the few superstars I'd probably be interested in seeing.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

At this point anything that isn't multiple hours of Edge wrestling would be fine by me, he can go in the Jericho camp of uninspired workers. Albeit Jericho has the better matches and performances to at least demonstrate he had great ability.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Not really looking foward to Edge's new dvd and confused on why WWE came out with the set instead of Christian who can really use a DVD by now. Christian is a better in ring worker than Edge as well and will have better match quality by the time his career is done. Not only that, Hopefully they cover his whole career when he went to TNA and returned to WWE. I would love to see a documentary of Christian with his thoughts on it. He is hosting the Cage match DVD so it seems that he and the company are on great terms. The only guess I have is they are waiting for his career to finish but who knows how long that will be from now? He could be Wrestling for another five yeas and quite frankly I don't want to wait that long.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> Naming a top 5 Angle list is like dividing 4578 by 14 or finding a good episode of *One Tree Hill*, it can be done but there's no way I can give a fuck to do it


You need to get out now.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Top 5s (not ordered)



Vader13 said:


> Austin


-v Bret Hart WM13
-WarGames 92 (he was in the whole thing and was fucking awesome in it so I'm counting it)
-v Bret Hart Series 96
-v The Rock WMX7
-v Chris Benoit 31/5/01 or v Dude Love OTE 98

I'm adament on watching the Angle match on SummerSlam again. I didn't like it at first, and I still don't think it's an all time great, but after watching it a lot it gets better andd better.



Vader13 said:


> Rock


-v Steve Austin WMX7
-v Steve Austin WM19
-v Chris Jericho NM01
-v HHH Backlash 2000

Not sure what the fifth would be. Mabe the Dallas 5-on-5 from Raw. Still need to watch the Iron Man w/ HHH.



Vader13 said:


> Triple H


-v Cactus Jack RR00
-v Chris Jericho FL00
-w/Austin v Benoit/Jericho 21/5/01

there's way too many matches I haven;t seen in a long time that I slide into those last two spots, so I'll leave this at three for now.



Vader13 said:


> Taker


-v Michaels Badd Blood
-v Lesnar NM02
-v Bret Hart ONO97
-v Angle NWO 06
-v Michaels WM25



RockCity™;10460628 said:


> *Clash of the Champions - June 23rd, 1994*


this is a good show. Flair/Sting, Regal/Larry Z, and Cactus & Sullivan/Nastys are all worth watching.

------------

Jericho isn't excellent, but he shits over Edge as far as I'm concerned. Edge had some really good stuff, but I cannot think of a match that Edge made himself. Seems he was always being lead or carried.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

did anyone catch bfg?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

redeadening said:


> did anyone catch bfg?


Yes, and it sucked eggs. Aries/Kendrick was the only substantial saving grace. All downhill from there.

Roode/Angle was probably the most disappointing match of the year from any promotion, and I wasn't even expecting much of anything from it. Between Angle being too hurt to work the match properly and being too... Angle to work the match properly... And the finish, damn.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> -v Steve Austin WMX7
> -v Steve Austin WM19
> -v Chris Jericho NM01
> -v HHH Backlash 2000
> ...


I'd probably put the Triple Threat Match vs Angle and Taker @ Vengeance '02 up there.

I might be biased though, since that's my favorite Rock match period.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Vader13 said:


> Thoughts on top 5 (or 3 if that's a struggle) matches of;
> 
> Austin
> Rock
> ...


Not in order; just top-5 matches:

*Steve Austin*

- WrestleMania 13 vs. Bret Hart
- No Way Out 2001 vs. Triple H
- WrestleMania X-Seven vs. The Rock
- Raw 05/21/01 Tag (w/ Hunter vs. Two Chris's)
- Smackdown 04/01/01 vs. Chris Benoit

Hon: Dude Love, Steamboat

*The Rock*

- Backlash 2000 vs. Triple H
- Judgment Day 2000 vs. Triple H
- Fully Loaded 2000 vs. Chris Benoit
- WrestleMania X-Seven vs. Steve Austin
- WrestleMania XIX vs. Steve Austin

Hon: Mankind, Triple H (Ladder)

*Triple H*

- Royal Rumble 2000 vs. Cactus Jack
- Judgment Day 2000 vs. The Rock
- No Way Out 2001 vs. Steve Austin
- Vengeance 2005 vs. Dave Batista
- WrestleMania XXVII vs. The Undertaker

Hon: Wm XX, Shawn Michaels, Chris Jericho

*The Undertaker*

- Badd Blood 1997 vs. Shawn Michaels
- No Way Out 2006 vs. Kurt Angle
- WrestleMania 25 vs. Shawn Michaels
- WrestleMania 26 vs. Shawn Michaels
- WrestleMania 27 vs. Triple H

Hon: Batista, Edge (Wm 24), Bret Hart


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

http://www.wwedvdnews.com/video-stone-cold-steve-austin-bottom-line-dvd/17979/

Video sneak peek of Austin's documentary. Looks pretty awesome. Blu-Ray will be worth the money just for the Documentary.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

redeadening said:


> did anyone catch bfg?


Unfortunately, I saw some of it. The ending was hilarious.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll add for Shawn Michaels and Bret Hart too. In order of occurrence:

*Bret Hart*

- SummerSlam 1992 vs. Davey Boy Smith
- King of the Ring 1993 vs. Curt Hennig
- WrestleMania X vs. Owen Hart
- Royal Rumble 1995 vs. Diesel
- WrestleMania 13 vs. Steve Austin

Not a fan of Survivor Series 1996.

*Shawn Michaels*

For Shawn, there are a lot of matches, so I will do a top-10.

- WrestleMania X vs. Razor Ramon
- King of the Ring 1996 vs. Davey Boy Smith
- Badd Blood 1997 vs. The Undertaker
- SummerSlam 2002 vs. Triple H
- WrestleMania XIX vs. Chris Jericho
- Raw 12/29/03 vs. Triple H
- Raw 05/03/04 vs. Chris Benoit
- WrestleMania 21 vs. Kurt Angle
- No Mercy 2008 vs. Chris Jericho
- WrestleMania 26 vs. The Undertaker

^All--at or above 4.5 stars. :shocked:

I don't think that highly of Mind Games. I have it at ***1/2.


----------



## junglecan (Oct 17, 2011)

If only WWE could roll back ten years...if only.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> You need to get out now.


No U.



junglecan said:


> If only WWE could roll back ten years...if only.


Yeah I'll stick with post Attitude Era thanks, if we had better characters and wrestling was as popular as it was back then the overall product (which still gets too much shit a lot of the time I belive) today would be better. Still the wrestling week by week and on PPV shits over what we came to expect in 98 and 99 and to an extent in 01 where the main events were generally good-great but the undercards pretty average. At least we'll always have 2000 though, <3.

Forgot the Vengeance 2005 match for HHH's top 5 as well, that could probably be #5 and then the the three matches I had tied could all float around pushing top 5.

I do also love how much our tastes vary, like I really struggled tbh to really come up with a top 5 for HBK that I was absolutely satisfied with and Razor King looks to have been waiting for the chance to post his . Of those matches you listed I can only say I care for Bad Blood 1997, Wrestlemania 26, HHH Raw match and to an extent the Jericho No Mercy Match albeit less highly than I've seen other people love it. Haven't seen the Benoit and Bulldog matches in quite some time but I do recall loving Benoit/HBK on last watch, bit scared to watch some older matches now with how much my tastes have altered for workers and match styles, Michaels used to be something like a top 10 lock for me and now I can barely say I find him 'great'


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought I wouldn't like a ton of old Michaels as much as I did before until I watched Vintage Collection and saw that vs. Diesel at GFBE was still awesome. Michaels oversells, but that's not something I wasn't expecting (plus it looks better overselling against a 7 footer).

Michaels/Mankind with a better (or, even decent) finish would probably be my #1 WWE match ever. Adore everything else about it.

HBK top 5 singles:
-v Mankind IYH 10
-v Taker IYH 18
-v Jarrett IYH....1 or 3 or w/e.
-v Diesel IYH 967
-v Razor WMX


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah as I said its more I find him a real catch 22 worker. He was a great cocky shithead back in the day that I thought he absolutely should have been a career heel bumping like a mad man for the bigger faces and just being the ultimate shit talker. But then you think how good he is at short term selling and drawing sympathy that you think maybe he was too good to not be a face making a heel look like gold and getting him over in the process.

Post 2002 though, he could still bump like a loon when he wished but he obviously had to reel it in more to protect his back and mounting injuries, so that limited his ability to be a great bumping heel like he was around 1997. But then watching some of his matches and how he'd ignore back work (hate to bring up Mania 19 again but its on my mind at present) and at times how weak and timid his offence could come across, you think he didn't have the offence and at times determination to properly sell a beating to still be a great face worker, and his breaking down body meant him being a bumping lunatic heel could have shortened his career. 

Meh I'm not making much sense, I'm still glad some of his absolute best work is still holding up so I know when he's on his game he can still go with the best of them, just not really as amazing at some of the things I appreciate more now in workers.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Top 5 HBK singles matches... hmmm...

Vs Undertaker - HIAC, WM 25 & WM 26
Vs Mankind - Mind Games
Vs Razor - SS 95


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> No U.





Segunda Caida said:


> Meh I'm not making much sense


Yeah.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't like One Tree Hill, you don't like Misawa/Kobashi vs Kawada/Taue (unless I'm confusing you with another), we're even


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kobashi/Kikuchi vs. Can Ams?

6/9/95 is the greatest tag match I've seen.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Damn, it could be that one. All I recall is McQueen in OW saying you disliked (or just didn't think as highly of one majorly loved AJPW match) something from AJPW. I was sure it was one of the Kawada/Taue vs Misawa/Kobashi tags but then Cam Am Express tag does sound plausible. Unless it was one of the 6 man tags featuring Misawa/Kawada/Kobashi vs Jumbo/Taue/Fuchi?

Love that you think of that tag so highly, could only put the Final Conflict 1983 tag or the Kawada/Taue vs Misawa/Kobashi Real World Tag League 1993 final close to it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, the thing about that Final Conflict tag... they're TAGGING EACH OTHER INSIDE A FRICKIN STEEL CAGE. Besides that, class match tho.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Aye I can understand why that would bother some people, especially when you're used to seeing well done bloodbaths in cages from around that time, you think they could have done a very good blowoff without sticking to the traditional tag rules in what was a unique setting. Still can't think of a better US tag match, although there may be a couple I prefer as 'favourite' or more entertaining matches, but nothing I'd class as better than the Final Conflict tag.

Still tagging inside the cage doesn't bother me as much as some other weakenesses in logic in cage matches (most of which revolve around that pissing door).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, every time a person goes for the cage door and the ref open its, I deduct 1/4* from it. Padlocks are there for FUN.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Exactly, it not only makes the cage match (designed to make the match a fair fight where a heel has been ducking the face) obsolete with how easy it is to gain access to the cage and interfere, it also makes it stupid that a heel could win by simply walking out the door. I much prefer Cage matches to be pin or submission, make you feel like you have no way out and you're about to see a war between two people and the match will only end when one opponent has had enough of punishing his rival.

And lets not even get into the moronic nature of going out of the door when you're healthy and then attempting to climb a cage when you're severly weakened 15 minutes later to just set up a nice looking spot. Hell part of the reason I adore the original HIAC is how smartly Michaels creates an opportunity to escape the structure that people were designed to think was inescapable.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ric Flair and Shawn Michaels had a good cage match against Vicky's Power-stable, La Familia in 2008, before WrestleMania. Seen it?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Nah can't say I have, though my memory in general is pretty bad so I've probably forgotten it. 

Only ones I've liked recently have been JBL vs Eddie, Punk vs Hardy on Smackdown (Punk wanting to escape and take Hardy out of the company was very well done), HHH vs Flair Taboo Tuesday and Hardy/Edge Unforgiven. There's probably a few more Cage matches I've forgotten about but right now those are the ones I immediately recall liking. Enjoyed those matches because they captured a strong sense of hate from both parties and in Punk/Hardy, the heel simply trying to complete his goal and run the face out of the company and trying every tactic to avoid fighting played true to the feud.

Also adore the Backlund/Slaughter Cage match from 1981, the ending visual (I won't spoil the result in case you haven't seen it) is truly incredible and one of the only instances in which I'm a fan of the out the door finish to a Cage match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I've seen it. Liked the buildup match better.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I adored both but the lead in match just had better brawling and Slaughter really came off much more like a massive arse. The fact it sent Backlund over the edge and caused him to drop the wrestling from the Cage match also scores it some extra points, Slaughter really does have a creme de la creme of great matches when it comes to his absolute best. The BootCamp match vs Shiek and Final Conflict Cage Match are good enough to rival any match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've seen that Flair/HBK vs Edge/Hawkins/Ryder/Chavo match and really enjoyed it. Loved Punk/Hardy as well and completely agreed on the door bullshit.

As for BFG, I really liked Bully Ray/Anderson and Aries/Kendrick. RVD/Lynn was fun and AJ/Daniels was cool until the end. Fuck the main event, fuck Sting/Hogan and didn't care for Joe/Morgan/Crimson.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Yes, and it sucked eggs. Aries/Kendrick was the only substantial saving grace. All downhill from there.
> 
> Roode/Angle was probably the most disappointing match of the year from any promotion, and I wasn't even expecting much of anything from it. Between Angle being too hurt to work the match properly and being too... Angle to work the match properly... And the finish, damn.


I don't know if I blacked out for the first half of the match or what, but it seemed like the entire match was anklelocks, crossfaces, and german suplexes. And not even like usual Angle matches, where there are at least SOME other moves thrown in. I mean every single move was anklelock, crossface or german. It was like the living embodiment of the exaggerated reviews of Angle matches from this thread.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't understand how Angle can be that good against Austin at Summerslam 2001 and against Taker Smackdown 2003 and No Way Out 2006 and then be as crap as he is in a lot of other matches. Its like he has the capacity to just ignore how great he can be and settles for wrestling 20 minute epics that lack the features of a great wrestling match. Guy is just sad to watch these days.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Obvious answer would be, well, look at who he had all those great matches with. Not that Angle didn't pull his weight, but I think it's safe to assume he's 100% better when he's in there with someone with the clout to tell him to slow the fuck down. If you're Bobby Roode, you're not going to tell Angle how to lay out a match, no matter how crappy it turns out.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is the excuse. People think Angle legitimizes wrestling. So when he hits 'badass' moves it makes them feel good about themselves so they can chant 'this is wrestling!'

The crowd loves suplexes, locks and submission moves.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Brye said:


> fuck Sting/Hogan


Hogan turning face and hulking up made that match worth watching


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, just saw the Randy Orton documentary, and I got to say this is a really good documentary. Its really nice to see all the behind the scenes stuff on the road to Wrestlemania as well as the standard biography on how he got to this point, especially talking about his time in the Marines and his dishonorable discharge. One thing that was really noticeable is how he was such a hateable person backstage, during the mid 00s, and that I really like it that he seems to be really mellowed out in recent years and become more respectable and showed some more respect to the fans and to the backstage people. All in all, a really good documentary.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alim said:


> Hogan turning face and hulking up made that match worth watching


I hate Hogan too much to enjoy it but I can totally see why someone would.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Mister Hands said:


> I don't know if I blacked out for the first half of the match or what, but it seemed like the entire match was anklelocks, crossfaces, and german suplexes. And not even like usual Angle matches, where there are at least SOME other moves thrown in. I mean every single move was anklelock, crossface or german. It was like the living embodiment of the exaggerated reviews of Angle matches from this thread.


Not the entire match just the second half.

To many damn reversals into their submissions, that you're hoping they tap because it's gotten too ridiculous.




redeadening said:


> Here is the excuse. People think Angle legitimizes wrestling. So when he hits 'badass' moves it makes them feel good about themselves so they can chant 'this is wrestling!'
> 
> The crowd loves suplexes, locks and submission moves.


That's why i find that chant so dumb, it's just "I liked those moves so it's wrestling"

I last time i heard that chant was after a wrestler with a concussion was hit with a stiff roaring elbow for the 5th time and kicked out of a pinning attempt.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Segunda Caida said:


> No U.
> 
> 
> 
> I do also love how much our tastes vary, like I really struggled tbh to really come up with a top 5 for HBK that I was absolutely satisfied with and Razor King looks to have been waiting for the chance to post his . Of those matches you listed I can only say I care for Bad Blood 1997, Wrestlemania 26, HHH Raw match and to an extent the Jericho No Mercy Match albeit less highly than I've seen other people love it. Haven't seen the Benoit and Bulldog matches in quite some time but I do recall loving Benoit/HBK on last watch, bit scared to watch some older matches now with how much my tastes have altered for workers and match styles, Michaels used to be something like a top 10 lock for me and now I can barely say I find him 'great'


Dunno know.

Over the past few years, it's been a "cool" trend to hate/undermine Shawn Michaels' abilities in the Internet forum. I'm not pointing fingers at you though. Many say that Shawn Michaels was given the opportunity to become the "Show stopper," and I'd say that Shawn Michaels was the show stopper. You will find very few wrestlers--who excelled in the WWE style more than Shawn Michaels did. He was the logo, the trademark wrestler for WWE and for a pretty good reason. It all boils downtown preference, as you stated and it's good that we have different tastes; otherwise, the forum would be, "Yes, sir, I completely agree with you."

Personally, Shawn Michaels' matches after his comeback in 2002 far exceed his matches before his injury. Picking his Raw matches against Hunter in December 2003 and the Benoit match in May 2004; I'd go as far as calling them two of Michaels' best matches ever. It's a strong claim, and with matches against Undertaker, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, and the Triple H one--there are lots of contenders. But it's what it is--a claim.

On the same topic, WrestleMania 21 against Kurt Angle is an iconic match, whereas--Vengeance 2005 against Angle is an awful match. For one night, I preferred Kurt Angle (WM) than Mr. Wanna-be Psychologist-cum-Cerebral Assassin at Venegance 2005.

Regarding, Kurt Angle, I think he gets a lot of extreme reactions. There are some who worship him and others who despise his genre of wrestling. I'm the one who used to really dislike Angle's "wrestling machine" formula, even back in 2003, yet today, I sympathize for the guy because he is a great wrestler with a great flaw. Like Segunda stated, he can be Mr. Perfect as he has shown many times and he can be and usually is Mr. "What-the-heck!," as demonstrated on countless occasions.

In WWE, Shawn Michaels has the best catalogue of matches, with the likes of Triple H, Bret Hart, Steve Austin, and the Undertaker following. Having said that, possessing an amazing catalogue of matches hardly equates to being the best; Chris Benoit. It's all down to tastes, and I'd very much prefer Chinese today.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I as well.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

I tend to put Michaels and Angle in the same category. A LOT of fun matches, a lot of overrated "classics" and a few epic battles. I totally understand why people consider them to be amongst the best ever, but I've seen waaay too many guys that have had a better career and/or peak.

I do consider Michaels to be at least a top 3 WWE wrestler ever though, it's just too bad that to many people that means "one of the best in all of wrestling".



Segunda Caida said:


> I don't understand how Angle can be that good against Austin at Summerslam 2001 and against Taker Smackdown 2003 and No Way Out 2006 and then be as crap as he is in a lot of other matches. *Its like he has the capacity to just ignore how great he can be and settles for wrestling 20 minute epics that lack the features of a great wrestling match. Guy is just sad to watch these days.*


This should come as an automatic response every time someone argues about Angle. The guy is frustrating in the sense that you know he had an incredible potential to be one of the best ever, but he decided to go for the "cheap" pop and reaction almost every time. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with that though, he's still considered GREAT but the majority of the fans so he did something right.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

With Michaels I think it stems more from the gimmick of 'The Showstopper'. He and Angle would be two guys I'd definitely pimp to a new wrestling fan because they have the pacing and entertaining aspect in their matches that makes you glued to the screen, plenty of other workers will sell beatings better, rock the mat in a more organic and unco-operative fashion, strike harder, wrestle better but few of these workers will be able to keep the viewer glued to the screen in a way that HBK and Angle can. However once these new wrestling fans became hooked I'd definitely pimp more of the workers who do the subtle and amazing things brilliant, like say Regal/Finlay/Eddie/Arn/Dustin in WWE/WCW and the likes of Fujiwara, Liger, Kawada etc in Japan.

My dislike/change in opinion of Michaels really stems from how my perception in a match has altered, his offence is largely poor IMO not just in execution (seeing his punches and chops hit so weak kind of makes it hard for me to buy into a match thesedays) but also in variety, seeing him try and wrestle these matches with multiple finisher teases when he's only got SCM to fall back on seemed strange: I always loved seeing/imagining how Taker could counter/switch up his big time offence in the Michaels matches but with HBK he only had the Superkick to build to and when that didn't work I really got taken out of the match, same thing with the Angle Wrestlemania 21 match with Angle pulling out all these counters to the Ankle lock or Angle slam and then seeing how limited HBK was, at least HHH countered this problem this year with the Tombstone and steel chair.

Generally I just prefer matches these days to be strong on bumping, selling, character work and a lot of the time matwork or transitions establishing a story, I can watch Regal and Finlay for hours in numerous settings because both men can do all of the above and put it together in such an engrossing and genius way, with HBK aside from his stellar short term selling I'm always dismayed when I see him blow off back work to keep in touch with this 'showstopper' character: the Showstopper doesn't get his name wrestling like a Finlay or Regal and I accept that: however I'm a big admirer of matches having a clear beginning, middle and end and I just can't love matches where earlier limb work isn't sold later on when the victim gets on offence: it always comes across as that section meaning little in the new context of the match, if the face doesn't sell the work like he's limited in what he can do and makes you buy into his opponent having a good chance of winning I get completely sucked out of the match and on rewatch I've seen this be a bigger problem in Michaels matches post 2002.

Again I accept to some these faults may not be apparent/may not be as big a deal in the greater context, I'm just explaining what personally I prefer in matches and why the new me doesn't take to Michaels as I did a couple of years ago.

As for people who've worked in WWE, and since they own WCW I'll include them to, workers who I consider better from both promotions than HBK (I'll take their outside work into consideration as well instead of just focusing on what they did in WWE/WCW):

Lawler, Flair, Arn Anderson, Dustin Rhodes, Finlay, Benoit, Rey Mysterio, Steve Austin, Ricky Steamboat, William Regal, Bobby Eaton, Larry Zbyszko, Ricky Morton, Eddie Guerrero, Vader, Cena (more 2007 than anything), Danielson, atm I'd even say Masters since I enjoyed him more in 2010 on a consistent basis than I have done HBK in a calendar year post 2002, Undertaker, Orton (2004-07), Christian, Drew Mcintyre, CM Punk, Barry Windham, Terry Funk, James Gibson/Jamie Noble.

Hell I've probably forgotten a few people as well, this really will reflect more harshly on Michaels because he's still been in some of my favourite matches of all time, but honestly I really can't see much of an argument for him at present as an elite or top tier worker anymore. Hoping one day for my tastes to change and him to grow again in my eyes, but at this stage I'm not hopeful.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Something about Michaels irks me in most of his highly touted matches but that being said I don't think WWE could have found a guy with a skillset more suited to their style. And Angle, yeah has all the tools to be the best but works matches like a tool. Sprints are fine at certain times or if you're in a sprint centric promotion like Dragongate, but Angle is better than that. Or at least he should be.

If there is any WWE legend I don't care for its HHH, the man who is extremely average unless paired with the right guy (Foley, Batista, Flair etc), he just doesn't often look like complete shit with anyone else.


----------



## MarkusB (Nov 20, 2009)

Recieved the Bret Vs Shawn Blu Ray on Friday. Have to say i was very surprised by it! I wasn't expecting a sit down with both guys and although some things were almost completely ignored (Owen's death) i still found it interesting. Could have sat watched for another few hours.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Caida and my other nigas, go watch Memphis Heat. Now. There. You done it yet? Good.

It's honestly the best wrestling documentary I have seen. Yeah, it's better than The Rise & Fall of ECW. 

Late 70's to mid 80's Memphis > Attitude Era


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Will watch it tomorrow, meant to be off to pub whenever my lazy arse mates get their act together and drop me a text to say they're moving. Slow arse dicks.

There's numerous promotions and years better than the AE, hell 1998, 1999 and 2001 together don't compare to 1985 Mid South or 1992 WCW. 2000 was pretty freaking awesome though, although to an extent I really see that as the beginning of a new Era in a way, there wasn't as much crash TV stuff that shaped 1998 and 1999 and the in ring product finally got back on track. Probably because Russo left in late 1999 and that genius guy took over before eventually quiting in the fall of 2000 I think.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

You wouldn't happened to have that top whatever Memphis matches list that you posted a while back?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

1. Jerry Lawler vs. Bill Dundee (Loser Leaves Town) 6/6/83
2. Jerry Lawler vs. Bill Dundee (No DQ, Loser Leaves Town) 12/30/85
3. Jerry Lawler vs. Terry Funk (No DQ) 3/23/81
4. Jerry Lawler vs. Dutch Mantell (Barbed Wire Match) 3/29/82
5. Jerry Lawler vs. Dutch Mantell (No DQ) 3/22/82
6. Jerry Lawler vs. Austin Idol (Hair vs. Hair, Steel Cage Match) 4/27/87
7. Jerry Lawler vs. Bill Dundee (No DQ, Loser Leaves Town) 7/14/86
8. Koko Ware vs. Ric Flair 11/18/85
9. Jerry Lawler vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Texas Death) 9/7/86
10. Jerry Lawler vs. Randy Savage (Loser Leaves Town) 6/3/85
11. Jerry Lawler vs. Terry Funk (Empty Arena) 4/6/81
12. Jerry Lawler & Dutch Mantel vs. Bill Dundee & Buddy Landel 3/10/86
13. Jerry Lawler vs. Nick Bockwinkel (No DQ) 11/8/82
14. Tommy Rich & Eddie Gilbert vs. Pretty Young Things (Falls Count Anywhere) 5/18/84
15. Jerry Lawler vs. Ric Flair 8/14/82
16. Jerry Lawler vs. Nick Bockwinkel 10/18/82
17. Jerry Lawler vs. Dutch Mantell (Loser Leaves Town) 3/27/82
18. Jerry Lawler & Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Austin Idol & Tommy Rich (Texas Death Match) 3/23/87
19. Jerry Lawler & Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Austin Idol & Tommy Rich (Double Jeopardy Match) 3/16/87
20. Fabulous Ones vs. The Moondogs (Stretcher Match) 5/2/83
21. Jerry Lawler vs. Curt Hennig (Title vs. Retirement) 5/9/88
22. Bobby Eaton & Sweet Brown Sugar vs. Dutch Mantell & King Cobra 7/19/82
23. Jerry Lawler vs. Nick Bockwinkel 10/25/82
24. Jerry Lawler vs. Rick Martel (Nashville) 10/12/85
25. Ricky Morton & Eddie Gilbert vs. Masa Fuchi & Atsushi Onita (Tupelo Concession Stand Brawl) 9/4/81
26. Bill Dundee vs. Sweet Brown Sugar (2/3 falls, Scaffold Match) 6/21/82
27. Ronnie Garvin vs. Randy Savage (Cage Match) ICW 1982/83
28. Jerry Lawler & Randy Savage vs. King Kong Bundy & Rick Rude 9/10/84
29. Fabulous Ones vs. The Sheepherders (Cage Match) 8/6/85
30. Jerry Lawler vs. Crusher Blackwell 5/4/81

personally would put #2 ahead of #1 and a few other matches seem in the wrong order to me but its a great introductory list.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Memphis Heat is beyond great. Must watch to any wrestling fan and if you have watched Memphis wrasslin' before you are gonna enjoy it even more. I would put it up there with some of the best ESPN 30 for 30's and docs like "Senna".

I think I came in my pants when it was time for the Funk angle.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Where's the Lawler/Savage Cage match on that list? Didn't make the cut?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*One Night Stand 2007*

*Stretcher Match*
Randy Orton vs. Rob Van Dam - **1/2

*Tables Match*
Sandman, Tommy Dreamer & CM Punk vs. Elijah Burke, Matt Striker & Marcus Cor Von - **

*Ladder Match for World Tag Team Championships*
The Haryz vs. The Worlds Greatest Tag Team - ***3/4

*Lumberjack Match*
Kane vs. Mark Henry - 3/4*

*Street Fight for ECW Championship*
Bobby Lashley vs. Vince McMahon - **1/2

*Pudding Match*
Melina vs. Candice Michelle - DUD

*Steel Cage Match for World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge vs. Batista - ***

*Falls Count Anywhere for WWE Championship*
John Cena vs. The Great Khali - ***

A fairly decent PPV. The main event surprised me a lot. Never expected Cena & Khali to have a match as good as that. Really enjoyed the Ladder match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What is Memphis Heat a doc?


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

:lmao

yes.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Where's the Lawler/Savage Cage match on that list? Didn't make the cut?


That's the top 30 of I think something like 125 matches, so yeah it likely didn't make the top 30. Their Loser Leaves Town match was by far their best match together, and I also liked the 1984 Kentucky match immensly better so I'm not really complaining. Something about the Cage match was off that prevented it from being better than good.

EDIT: Cage match placed #35 and the Kentucky '84 match #31.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Someone name 3 random matches. I have most PPV's from 00-10 , and have a lot of documentary's like the WCW ones, Bret's, Michaels, Eddie's, RVD's, History of IC title, History of World Heavyweight title. 

I want to watch something, but not sure what. So recommend something and I'll check it out and review.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Christian/Jericho - WM XX
Rated RKO vs DX - NYR '07
Dolph Ziggler vs Rey Mysterio - Summerslam '09


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels - Raw 12/29/2003
Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero - Judgment Day 2005
Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy - No Mercy 2008


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk - Over The Limit 2010
John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels - Wrestlemania 23
Edge & Rey Mysterio vs. Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit - No Mercy 2002


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Awesome recommendations, I was actually thinking of watching the whole No Mercy 02 PPV. I'll check out the tag match for sure. Michaels/Cena from WM23 I will check out too, the last time I went to rewatch, I got interrupted and haven't watched it since. Don't have OTL. 

Triple H/Shawn from Raw 03 is another I'll check out too, have never watched it, well I did when it aired back in 03, but can't remember it. 

Christian/Jericho might get a look too, haven't seen it in ages. 

Thanks for the responses, will get a couple reviews up in a bit. Might get to the others too, have no plans tonight, and i'm off work tomorrow, so trying to pass the time.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*King of the Ring 2001*

*KOTR Semi final*
Kurt Angle vs. Christian - *1/4

*KOTR Semi Final*
Rhyno vs. Edge - *

*WWF Tag Team Championships*
The Dudley Boyz vs. Kane & Spike Dudley - **

*King of the Ring Final*
Edge vs. Kurt Angle - *3/4

*Light Heavyweight Championship*
Jeff Hardy vs. X-Pac - **

*Street Fight*
Kurt Angle vs. Shane McMahon - ****1/2

*WWF Championship*
Stone Cold vs. Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho - ****

The last two matches saved this show, the rest of it was pretty terrible.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels Raw, Dec. 2003

****

I'd say this is probably my favorite match between the two, their SS match was good, the 3SOH I thought was ok, LMS was ok, the HIAC varies depending on my mood, but was too drawn out, and this match kind of cuts out all the slow, prodding parts and gets down to business. Pacing is the main thing in a match that I look for, the beginning of this one was a bit slow, but it gradually picked up. Flair outside was good, and the crowd was hot throughout. The middle and ending segments were done well, even though I hate dirty finishes, and ref bumps. It all worked out for the story between both, and it gave us the LMS after. Good back and forth stuff.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Watched WM 21 the other night. For me it's one of the best WM's ever. Eddie vs Mysterio, MITB, Undertaker vs Orton were great. HHH vs Batista was good aswell and Angle vs HBK is the best match I've ever seen. Get's better every time I watch it.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

WM21 was a good show, I remember ordering it and loving it. Everything was good except the JBL/Cena match which was awful. Eddie/Rey could've been better, but oh well. Orton/Taker was really the first time the Streak was threatened and it made it quite the spectacle and kept you on the edge of your seat. MITB was awesome, as was Michaels/Angle. Batista/HHH wasn't half bad either.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena WrestleMania 23

****

This match was really good. Biggest flaw for me is Cena's lack of selling the left leg/knee. Michaels pretty much destroyed it, just for Cena to basically ignore it as if nothing ever happened. Really degrades from the overall flow because it made the prior work and time spent by Michaels mean absolutely nothing. With that said, everything after was great. Good back and forth, counters, hot crowd, and an awesome piledriver on the steps. I really hate matches with limb work, it seems so pointless as most matches never end in result of damage done to said limb. You get one guy working on a leg for minutes on end, and the other guy hobbling around. It can be done and add to the match, but it seems the majority of the time it's useless. As much as I enjoy this match, I prefer Cena's WM22 match against HHH instead. Still a great matchup here though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Disagree about the lack of selling in that match, but I've argued that about fifty times in this thread alone. *****3/4*, greatest WrestleMania title match.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Disagree about the lack of selling in that match, but I've argued that about fifty times in this thread alone. *****3/4*, greatest WrestleMania title match.


I could've sworn you didn't think much of that match about a year ago. Though it's very possible that I'm not remembering correctly. I certainly remember you defending the extent to which Cena sold the leg, however, so it's likely I'm attributing the more important opinion concerning the match to someone else.


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

Jaysin said:


> Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena WrestleMania 23
> 
> ****
> 
> This match was really good. Biggest flaw for me is Cena's lack of selling the left leg/knee. Michaels pretty much destroyed it, just for Cena to basically ignore it as if nothing ever happened. Really degrades from the overall flow because it made the prior work and time spent by Michaels mean absolutely nothing. With that said, everything after was great. Good back and forth, counters, hot crowd, and an awesome piledriver on the steps. I really hate matches with limb work, it seems so pointless as most matches never end in result of damage done to said limb. You get one guy working on a leg for minutes on end, and the other guy hobbling around. It can be done and add to the match, but it seems the majority of the time it's useless. As much as I enjoy this match, I prefer Cena's WM22 match against HHH instead. Still a great matchup here though.


I think people really put too much thought into the selling of the leg. They act as if Michaels had worked on the leg for half the match, when in reality it was a little more than two minutes. One of my friends told me the same thing that you just mentioned a few years ago and I went back and re watched the match. I actually timed the leg work from Michaels. If I remember correctly, it was only around two minutes. Not only that, but all he did was just punch Cena's leg a few times. 

Cena sold the leg for a few minutes after the small leg work and then he was good. If Michaels really wanted Cena to sell the leg, then he should have gone back to it during the match. He didn’t try at all though. I mean, can you really blame Cena for not selling two minutes of punches to the leg so much?

Anyways, good review. I loved the pace and the crowd was great. They didn’t overuse the finishers, and they did the big spots at perfect times. The exchange they had during the final few minutes was epic.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> I could've sworn you didn't think much of that match about a year ago. Though it's very possible that I'm not remembering correctly. I certainly remember you defending the extent to which Cena sold the leg, however, so it's likely I'm attributing the more important opinion concerning the match to someone else.


I didn't think much of the match in 2007 when it happened, then I read a review of it by Mystery and rewatched it around 09. You're probably thinking of Razor King.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Other random recommendations:

Steve Austin vs. Savio Vega - Beware of Dog
Rockers vs. Brainbusters - take your pick
Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat - Beach Blast 1992


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I didn't think much of the match in 2007 when it happened, then I read a review of it by Mystery and rewatched it around 09. You're probably thinking of Razor King.


Ah, okay. I believe you're right!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

DR, what would you class as WWE's best matches? Never seen you give concrete opinions on the matter.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> DR, what would you class as WWE's best matches? Never seen you give concrete opinions on the matter.


Hmm... Well, that's a somewhat tough question. 

I have to log off momentarily but I'll contribute by copying and pasting some thoughts in a thread started up by *Cactus* this past weekend entitled "A Done-to-Death Topic with a refreshing twist", and come back here whenever to expand on it. These go beyond WWE, though, but WWE's pretty well-represented, all things considered.

***

"*Best Brawl*: Jerry Lawler vs. Terry Funk, No DQ, March 23, 1981. Just saw this one again and it still blows me away.

*Best Technical Match*: Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA, Glory By Honor V Night 2

*Best High-flying Match*: Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio, Halloween Havoc 1997 (Maybe not the prototypical "high-flying" match or even the best but it's what initially turned me on to that kind of wrestling, one of my favorite matches of all time)

*Best Hardcore Match*: Cactus Jack vs. Triple H, Royal Rumble 2000

*Match with best storytelling and psychology*: Chris Jericho vs. Triple H, Last Man Standing, Fully Loaded 2000

*Best Spotfest Match*: Triangle Ladder Match between The Hardy Boys, The Dudley Boys and Edge & Christian, Wrestlemania 2000/XVI (I find it's aged better than the subsequent TLC matches, honestly, as a "spotfest match" that still conveyed a linear storyline)

*Best Icon vs Icon Match*: Antonio Inoki vs. Ric Flair, Festival for Peace, Pyongyang, North Korea

*Best Deathmatch*: Nick Mondo vs Zanzig at ToD2, couldn't think of one to top the one presented by *Cactus*"


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey, I wanna recommend more matches.

Triple H vs. Batista (Hell in a Cell) - Vengeance '05
Shawn Michaels vs. The British Bulldog - King of the Ring '96
Bob Orton Jr. vs. Adrian Adonis (SCW Heavyweight Title) 5/26/83


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I like Cena/Michaels from 'Mania 23, but not as much as HOL and some others do. The leg work and the subsequent selling by Cena has never been an issue for me. I believe Cena sold it well for the amount of work and time dedicated to the leg by Michaels. The leg wasn't the story of the match, so I fail to understand why some find it bothersome. A great main event at ***3/4.

For random matches:

- Michaels and Austin from KOTR 1996
- Hunter and Angle from RR 2001
- Bret and Hakushi from an IYH in 1995. Don't remember the exact one.


@Segunda

I'd take it as a great insult to Shawn Michaels--to put him in the same category as Kurt Angle. Even for newer wrestling fans, I would not oblige them to a Kurt Angle match, barring a few because it may create that excitement but Kurt Angle also excells in an aspect: proving why wrestling is fake. Shawn Michaels has his "show boating" phases, but as you mentioned, Shawn Michaels has only a "few and basic" moves to fall back to; precisely why Shawn Michaels can get a lot of stuff done with minimum fuss.

I'm not going to argue against your list because it is pointless and you have already mentioned the style of wrestling you prefer. All I said and would like to add: the way Shawn wrestled within WWE environment, not many have excelled the way Shawn did. There is always Benoit, Guerrero, and the likes, but to do that at the highest level for 12 years is quite an accomplishment.

For me, the question is never about Shawn Michaels being the best wrestler. That honor goes to Chris Benoit and then Eddie Guerrero. Ric Flair is the definition of a wrestler, but even the great Naitch doesn't match up to Benoit.

WWE no longer use the term, "wrestler," but they commonly refer to Shawn as the greatest performer ever and that is what Shawn Michaels is--a Performer.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Michaels is definitely my favourite wrestler/performer/superstar/dat guy as far as wrestling goes.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

My 2007 MOTY has Orton. :shocked:

Against Michaels though.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Razor King said:


> I'd take it as a great insult to Shawn Michaels--to put him in the same category as Kurt Angle. Even for newer wrestling fans, I would not oblige them to a Kurt Angle match, barring a few because it may create that excitement but Kurt Angle also excells in an aspect: proving why wrestling is fake. Shawn Michaels has his "show boating" phases, but as you mentioned, Shawn Michaels has only a "few and basic" moves to fall back to; precisely why Shawn Michaels can get a lot of stuff done with minimum fuss.


I probably like Michaels a hell of a lot more than SCaida does, but Michaels has done a decent (indecent?) chunk of stuff to show why wrestling is fake. It doesn;t bother me as much as others, and I think the "Michaels sucks" argument has little backing (and I've actually seen little argument as to why Michaels isn't good), but there's stuff that can't be ignored. His selling can get pretty preposterous, and I'm not talking about the Hogan match only; some of his turnbuckle bumps, like that Ric Flair-like one and that springing reverse somersault ones specifically, look really "the fuck did a guy react like that???" His chops are also pretty whiffed, and his this-Sweet-Chin-Music-is-not-going-to-hit overkick has looked shitty to me since day 1. 

I don't think Angle is comparable to Michaels, like AT ALL, and I don't Michaels is anything less than great (for a lot of his career, anyway- he's been "just good" or admittedly crappy at times), but saying that Michaels doesn't have "lmao wrestlin is teh fake" stuff is off.



Razor King said:


> Ric Flair is the definition of a wrestler, but even the great Naitch doesn't match up to Benoit.


I also don't agree with this at all. I did years ago, but I can't really see what made me come to that conclusion other than Benoit's expanded moveset and the act my tastys were different. I def. wouldn't put Eddie with Flair, either. And I love Benoit & Guerrero.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Just to clarify, I wasn't comparing Michaels as an Angle like clone, I meant he and Kurt are great performers who I'd recommend to new wrestling fans not to clued up on the issues of selling, character work etc. Michaels and Kurt were favourites of mine when I was young because they excelled as performers, even though as time goes on I've come to look down on them in the all time list. Michaels is far and away above Angle though, like Flair compared to Batista in terms of who I'd call a better worker and by what distance, I was just trying to add a little bit of positivity towards the post before I basically had a go at Shawn .

Flair is miles better than Benoit IMO, I adore Benoit although he's not as close in terms of GOAT as I used to think he was but I'd still call him awesome. Flair just has the match catalogue, the inhuman amount of good matches with average workers and great/awesome/GOAT matches with great workers. There's only like 5 people all time at present I'd put above him and that list is so elite and close it could change at any order.

Agree with people saying the legwork and Cena selling in the Wrestlemania 23 match never bothered me, Shawn used the legwork more as a mini control segment to slow Cena down and dictate the pace, rather than something he continually used to retain an advantage in the match and bar the vicious leg into steel post spot the legwork was basic and hardly something you'd expect someone to sell for the entire match afterwards, IIRC Cena hobbling and then gradually shaking his leg to get feeling back into it was something I enjoyed as a way of his leg healing/not hurting as much. It was more a mini control segment to continue the story of Shawn being the Showstopper and Cena being outclassed, rather than the legwork being the crux upon which the match was centred.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> I probably like Michaels a hell of a lot more than SCaida does, but Michaels has done a decent (indecent?) chunk of stuff to show why wrestling is fake.


I find it hard to knock him for a lot of the phony, over-the-top spots that entered his repertoire during his prime. I mean, this is a guy who peaked immediately after the WWF admitted that they weren't _actually_ competitive wrestlers. Michaels embraced the showman aspect of performance - which isn't unlike the exaggerated emotion of a theatre performer - and he really served as a transition wrestler between the kayfabe and non-kayfabe eras when the WWF was trying to establish its identity as a fake _but still entertaining_ show. Better to have guys like Michaels acknowledging the change with flashy moves and bumps than to have guys stay within self-imposed restrictions after everyone found out the secret behind the magic trick.

So it doesn't irk me as much to see a post-1989 WWF wrestler take a flipping turnbuckle bump as much as it does to see a pre-1989 wrestler do the same thing.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Huh, Scott Hall killed a guy by shooting him in the head. How have I NOT heard about this before? 

HBK's still great to me, but a lot of his mid 90's "classics" really don't hold up as well for me, but some of his "lesser" talked about matches hold up a lot better these days lol.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

KingCal said:


> *Huh, Scott Hall killed a guy by shooting him in the head. How have I NOT heard about this before? *
> 
> HBK's still great to me, but a lot of his mid 90's "classics" really don't hold up as well for me, but some of his "lesser" talked about matches hold up a lot better these days lol.


Source?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

AbismoNegro777 said:


> Source?


Scott Hall himself, on the E60 special from last night (its in the media section to download, which is where I got it).


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

Booze said:


> Watched WM 21 the other night. For me it's one of the best WM's ever. Eddie vs Mysterio, MITB, Undertaker vs Orton were great. HHH vs Batista was good aswell and Angle vs HBK is the best match I've ever seen. Get's better every time I watch it.





Jaysin said:


> Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena WrestleMania 23
> 
> ****
> 
> This match was really good. Biggest flaw for me is Cena's lack of selling the left leg/knee. Michaels pretty much destroyed it, just for Cena to basically ignore it as if nothing ever happened. Really degrades from the overall flow because it made the prior work and time spent by Michaels mean absolutely nothing. With that said, everything after was great. Good back and forth, counters, hot crowd, and an awesome piledriver on the steps. I really hate matches with limb work, it seems so pointless as most matches never end in result of damage done to said limb. You get one guy working on a leg for minutes on end, and the other guy hobbling around. It can be done and add to the match, but it seems the majority of the time it's useless. As much as I enjoy this match, I prefer Cena's WM22 match against HHH instead. Still a great matchup here though.


Agree with both these, Michaels-Angle is one of my favourite matches I've watched, when Kurt hit the angle slam off the top rope I was certain Michaels was beaten!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Just watched the Shawn vs. Bret doc. I don't know if it's just me but I feel like it was missing something but I can't quite figure out what it was, anyone else who has seen it feel the same? Ready to watch the matches, doubt I'll watch the Iron Man Match, though.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Segunda Caida said:


> Agree with people saying the legwork and Cena selling in the Wrestlemania 23 match never bothered me, Shawn used the legwork more as a mini control segment to slow Cena down and dictate the pace, rather than something he continually used to retain an advantage in the match and bar the vicious leg into steel post spot the legwork was basic and hardly something you'd expect someone to sell for the entire match afterwards, IIRC Cena hobbling and then gradually shaking his leg to get feeling back into it was something I enjoyed as a way of his leg healing/not hurting as much. It was more a mini control segment to continue the story of Shawn being the Showstopper and Cena being outclassed, rather than the legwork being the crux upon which the match was centred.


I like this outlook, and I can understand the point. Michael's work was a bit more than just punches though, and even two minutes is a decent amount of time to be working on one limb. I think it was the way that Cena sold it that bothered me, at first he sold it like death, which I didn't like, seemed a bit much. Then, he just completely ignored it and burst into the ropes and hit a clothesline and ran back into them hitting his shoulder block (I believe that was the sequence), then he just shook his leg once or twice and all was forgotten. Just seemed like a waste, I get what your saying about it not being the focus, but even when Shawn got in trouble later in the match he could've struck his leg again to slow him down and get an advantage back, but nothing ever came out of it. Just seemed like a waste of 2 minutes. Just the initial over selling by Cena in 1 minute, then basically ignoring completely 1 minute later just takes me out of it a bit. That's just my take on it. Again, I do like your perspective too though.

I will watch some of the others that were recommended, Chrisian/Jericho WM20 was one, and the NM02 Tag Title match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

KingCal said:


> HBK's still great to me, but a lot of his mid 90's "classics" really don't hold up as well for me, but some of his "lesser" talked about matches hold up a lot better these days lol.


I agree. There's a pretty overrated Hell in a Cell match in there somewhere.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

You mean Vs HHH in 2004? Its the only HIAC that gets overrated that HBK has been in . Unless people think the 2 DX ones are amazingly epic spunkable matches or something.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, 2004, 2006 and 2009 were in the mid 90s.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Well I figured you were getting confused because the only HIAC match HBK had in the mid 90's was against Undertaker in 1997. And its the greatest match ever .


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Taker/Michaels HIAC **** 3/4, best HIAC of all time. This match, and the WMX Ladder match were the first 2 matches that I came to love. As a 10 yr old kid back in 98 when I first started watching wrestling, I used to go to a video store and rent the Badd Blood 97 show at least 2-3 times a month. WMX also got rented numerous times mainly for the ladder match. I will always love those two matches more than most, takes me back to my childhood every single time.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I still wuv the orignial HIAC but I didn't wuv it as much on last watch. The criticism for it not being great is still pretty stupid to me. IT WAS ONLY MICHAELS BEING CHASED AROUND TEH CELL.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker/Michaels HIAC... ***** for me... though it's not, in my opinion the greatest match ever, but it is one of.

Edit: Taker/Lesnar and Batista/HHH I have at 2 and 4 respectively.


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

Honestly, I think that Lesnar/Undertaker is the greatest Hell in a cell match ever. Then Triple H/Batista at number 2 and HBK/Taker at number 3. Taker/HBK is still a great match though.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Huh, Scott Hall killed a guy by shooting him in the head. How have I NOT heard about this before?
> 
> HBK's still great to me, but a lot of his mid 90's "classics" really don't hold up as well for me, but some of his "lesser" talked about matches hold up a lot better these days lol.


The way Scott Hall told the story it seemed like he was just in the wrong situation at the wrong time. They were both fighting for a gun and it was just simple self defense. If Hall would of not won the gun battle than the Wrestling boom and NWO would of never been NEARLY as big and maybe not even created (NWO). It's funny how big of an impact some fight over a whore at some strip club can make.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I still say that despite Lesnar/Taker and HHH/Batista being more brutal, the original HIAC for me and more to the point the character dynamic between Michaels and Taker defines the fear factor of the Cell. It could more likely be that its the original and thus anything they did would have looked more devastating since no-one had done it before, whereas today's matches will always be judged for being weak matches compared to Lesnar/Taker and Batista/HHH. Still just seeing Michaels running for his life, how destructive and powerful Taker looks in comparison, the environment and setting reducing HBK's aerial prowess as well as the ingenius ways they worked around the cage, it just made you uneasy and feel like you were about to witness a massacre. If I could liken it to a film it would be the Original Texas Chainsaw Massacre, it lacks the gore and outright violence compared to later matches inside the Cell but damn if the drama and tension isn't more frightening in the original, you just keep guessing the amount of ways HBK will be murdered.

The fact the angle going in was all about this cocky shit-talker ducking Undertaker and needing to pay a price only adds to this feeling, you just sense like on a TV show with a hated character who's known to be killed off that you're about to see the culmination of all his antagonism and witness a beating and demise of a character....only the rat cunt somehow escapes because KANE debuts and we effectively progress HBK/Hart and Taker/Kane. Literally the match just embodied pro wrestling from the character dynamic, the storyline progression, HBK trying numerous ways to evade Taker before mid match becoming more aggressive and almost for the first time becoming a man in the situation, Taker being this supernatural phenom who's untouchable only to be destroyed by his younger sibling.

Yeah, still the best Cell match. Plus that chairshot just kills me everytime, fuuuuck that was nasty.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Edge/Rey vs Benoit/Angle. No Mercy 02

**** 1/2

Where to start? This is easily my favorite tag match ever. From start to finish it was fantastic, never a dull moment and all 4 men looked great. As many times as ive watched this match, i enjoyed the most on this watch for some reason. I like the build in the match to the ending, it gained momentum every second, and the near falls seemed legit amd not just 'finisher fest' or 'random cool spot' fest. It was 4 guys putting it all out in the ring after a long tournement for the tag titles. Pure awesome stuff here.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> The fact the angle going in was all about this cocky shit-talker ducking Undertaker and needing to pay a price only adds to this feeling, you just sense like on a TV show with a hated character who's known to be killed off that you're about to see the culmination of all his antagonism and witness a beating and demise of a character....only the rat cunt somehow escapes because KANE debuts and we effectively progress HBK/Hart and Taker/Kane.


that's how I feel exactly. Michaels was pretty much getting his way the entire feud (him dressing up as Taker was GOLD), and he was even cocky going into the cell because he's "THE SHOWSTOPPA" and all that, but then Taker gets the upperhand and he starts realising he's up shit creek and goes ballistic on a cameraman the second he's actually on his feet and not being pounded to a bloody pile. Whether he was a real-life dick or not, that was the ideal spot of nonsensical frustration, especially considering he wasn't a guy who usually got pissed off to the point of violent attacks. Kane's debut is awesome and I only wish Vince sold it better on commentary rather than pointing out Paul Bearer. JR saying "...or is that a human being?" was perfect, though.

fuck my ass I want to watch it again now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The best part of the HIAC match is that the feud started with HBK hitting Taker with a chair at Summerslam. Then a few months later HBK hits him with the exact same chairshot. Then at the HIAC Taker has the match won but he actually goes outside because he has to repay with a chairshot of his own (which is almost identical to the two HBK chairshots). He hits HBK but as soon as he does Kane comes out. Undertaker trying to get that extra chair shot in probably lost him that match. I'm not sure if they did it that way on purpose but if they didn't it's still an awesome coincidence.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Notice how in 1997 the finish to the Summerslam main event involving a guest ref pays off in grand fashion two months later.

Notice how in 2011 the finish to the Summerslam main event involving a guest ref was never mentioned again. Go on, I'll see if any of you remember the finish to Punk vs. Cena.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Notice how in 2011 the finish to the Summerslam main event involving a guest ref was never mentioned again. Go on, I'll see if any of you remember the finish to Punk vs. Cena.


I actually wouldn't have minded that finish of the inexperienced guest referee not noticing a foot on the ropes if the WWE didn't have heels _consistently winning_ because the experienced referees don't check for them either.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

1. Michaels/Taker
2. Mankind/Taker
3. Michaels/HHH

Watched Michaels/Taker yesterday and damn was it awesome.

As Michaels continued to verbally and physically assault The Undertaker, he was just digging his own grave deeper and deeper.
You knew an a** whopping was coming, you just didn't know how bad it would be.


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

All of you guys praising HBK/Taker HIAC so much made me want to watch it again, and I have it above HHH/Batista HIAC now. My number 1 is still Lesnar/Taker, but I can see why some people would love HBK/Taker more. Lesnar/Taker was a bloody, brutal match. It was hard to watch at some parts, but HBK/Taker has storytelling and tension on its side.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Notes on Ladder Match 2:

It's a drastic step down from the original, as NONE of the match histories (Jericho vs. HBK, Edge vs. Taker, Edge vs. Jeff, Christian vs. Del Rio, etc.) are shown, which I absolutely adored about the original.

In addition, for some reason, Punk's cash-in on Jeff is not shown, even though Edge's cash-in is on the Elimination Chamber set.

That said, it is nice to have Jericho vs. HBK on blu ray, which was the main selling point for me.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

First review ever.
I'm from Chile, sorry for my bad english 
But this match was great, I loved it, I hope you like it as well...

*WWE Championship Series.
Kurt Angle vs. Eddie Guerrero.
Chicago, Illinois.
WWE Smackdown, 4-14-2005.*

After all the chaos last week between Eddie, Rey and JBL, Eddie is set to collide with the olympic hero, Kurt Angle, for a spot in the Triple Treath Match in the WWE Championship Series to determine the Number One Contender for the WWE title.

MNM attacks Mysterio in his debut and after Eddie attacking JBL costing the DQ, Rey doesn't wanna see Eddie and he is recovering backstage. Eddie gets in and offers an apologize to Rey and he promised to beat Angle and be the new WWE Champion. He dedicates the match to Rey.

At the beggining, we've got a solid mat match between Angle and Eddie. Counter after counter, Eddie began to build the offense with shoulder blocks and hip tosses. Angle was looking for the German Suplex but Eddie counters and he's going for the "Three Amigos". Eddie wants to put Angle away and was looking for the Frog Splash but Angle rolls out of the ring.

Commercial break.

After the commercial break, Angle is in control with European Uppercuts. Some heel-hish technics by Angle and applies a nice suplex to Eddie. Angle search for a reverse bear hugh, Eddie counters with some elbows but Angle throws him to the ropes just to applies a Belly to Belly Suplex.

Angle is confident, maybe too much... Angle looks for the Angle Slam but Eddie counters with an Hurracanrana out of nowhere! Near fall by Eddie! When Angle kicked out, throws Eddie to the refferee Jimmy Korderas... Eddie smiles and rolles down to the ring and took a chair. When he was going to hit Angle, the referee began to incorporate and Eddie realized it and he passed the chair to Angle. Kurt returns it to Eddie and Eddie does the same. Angle throws the chair outside of the ring before Korderas get backs in the action. 

Korderas asks Angle for an explanation but Angle plays Eddie and just roll his eyes!

Angle gets into a verbal discussion with Korderas, Eddie capitalizes! ROLL-UP!

*1! 2! NOOOOOOOOO!*

Eddie after lands some clothesline. Angle counters Eddie's Irish Whip and gets an Head Scissors. People is screaming. Now is Eddie the confident! Throws two punches to Angle, went for the third one but Angle counters! GERMAN SUPLEX! After Eddie kicks out, Angle went to the mat again. People start chanting "Eddie! Eddie! Eddie!". Chicago supports Latino Heat.

Eddie throws Angle to the corner, but Angle counters! GERMAN SUPLEX! AGAIN! Another near fall. Angle and Eddie went to the third rope, Angle was looking for the Angle Slam! Eddie fights back, Angle falls!

*EDDIE KNOWS IT!
IT'S TIME FOR THE FROG SPLASH!
*
Angle counterers!
Knees to the body!

Second & final commercial break.

Reverse bear hugh by Angle when we returns to Chicago. Eddie and Angle now are on their feets. People are chanting Eddie's name...

Angle goes for the Angle Slam!
*EDDIE COUNTERERS!
DDT!*

Both men down.

Two Angle's Slam counterers by Eddie and two Frog's Splash counterers by Angle.

They're and on their feet. Right hand by Angle, Right hand by Eddie! Punch for punch! Eddie is feeling it!! "The Three Amigos" for the second time! But NO! Angle counterers... *ANGLE SLAM*!!!

1!! 2!! NOOOOOOOO!

Angle know it his time. He is looking for the Angle Lock! BUT EDDIE COUNTERERS! AGAIN!
*
ROLL-UP!
1! 2! NOOO!*

Near fall.

Angle throws Eddie to the corner but Eddie counterers!
School boy!

1!!! 2!! NOOOOOO!

Eddie throws a punch but Angle counterers! GERMAN SUPLEX! SECOND! And a third one!

Eddie kicks out again.

Angle was looking for a second Angle Slam, but Eddie counterers! ARMDRAG!
*
THREE AMIGOS!*

Latino Heat is fired up!

*FROG SPLAAAAASH!!!*

1!! 2!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

Angle kicks out, Eddie can't believe it! Cole can't believe it! Tazz can't believe it! I can't believe it!

Eddie is in shock, what? Angle takes Eddie down!

*ANGLE LOCK!*

Eddie rolls out! Angle took Eddie, but Eddie take down Angle's clothes! At least we don't get Angle's ass on camera lol.

Angle goes for Eddie in rage, Eddie goes for a small package! Eddie put his foot on the ropes! 1! 2! Noooooo!

*Angle now goes for the Angle Lock!
Eddie rolls! But Angle doesn't go anywhere!
He's still in the Angle Lock!!*

Eddie rolls finally! But referee goes down!

Angle is looking for the chair, but Rey Mysterio appears! Weast Coast Pop! Rey took the chair but Angle rolls out of the ring. Eddie is afraid of Rey. They're talking meanwhile Angle and the Ref are out of the ring. Rey says that he's not gonna do anything bad to Eddie. But Angle throws Rey to Eddie who gets hit with the steel chair!

Korderas gets in the ring!
*
1!!!!! 2!!!!!!! 3!!!!!*

Angle wins and he's going to face JBL and Show/Booker in England in two weeks time.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Welcome to the discussion thread Save Us.Charisma. Your english isn't too bad at all, easily readable. I will say, and I think I speak for most of the guys that frequent this thread, try to cut back on the play by play of the match. An overall review of things/spots/pyschlogy/etc. you liked about the match is a lot better than giving a play by play and just reading the match. Some give star ratings, usually from 1-5 using the ( * ) symbol, you might want to incorporate this in further reviews, though it doesn't matter to be quite honest. Everyone has different methods/opinions. 

I have a few matches left that were recommend by a couple of you that I plan on checking out soon. These include:

Rated RKO/DX NYR 07
Christian/Jericho WM20
Mysterio/Eddie JD05
HHH/Batista Vengeance 05
Michaels/Bulldog KOTR 96

Plan on watching one or two out of the bunch shortly. Review(s) will follow.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah agree with Jaysin, a nice effort and comendable english, but perhaps in future picking out certain spots, things that impressed you like selling, character work, hot crowd, buying a nearfall etc and condensing the review would work better. That may sound a bit hypocritical coming from me who's written quite some lengthy reviews covering Lawler and Flair matches, but even then I try to stick more to discussing individual parts of the match in detail, rather than commenting on each spot.

Plus I ramble like a drunk scottish bastard (not aimed at any certain posters who occasionally read this thread  )


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

More random recommendations:

Chris Jericho vs. Eddie Guerrero - Fall Brawl 1997
Shelton Benajmin vs. Shawn Michaels - Raw 5/2/2005
Ric Flair vs. Triple H - Taboo Tuesday 2005
Lex Luger vs. Ricky Steamboat - Bash '89
Eddie Guerrero vs. Edge vs. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit - Smackdown 12/5/2002


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

I appreciate both Jaysin and Segunda Caida for your recommendations. I'm new at this but I think I can be a good reviewer as long as you continue to help me to impruve my stuff. It's great that you gave me feedback because that's what I wanted.

I'm going to prepare more stuff in the near future for you guys to not only analise but also to follow the matches that I'll be writing about.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> More random recommendations:
> 
> Chris Jericho vs. Eddie Guerrero - Fall Brawl 1997
> Shelton Benajmin vs. Shawn Michaels - Raw 5/2/2005
> ...


Don't have the Luger/Steamboat. Is the Benjamin/Michaels match the Gold Rush Tourney match? Some good recommendations. I absolutely love the Flair/Trips cage match, and if the Michaels match is the GRT match it's great too, I watched it a few months back. I'll get to these in the next couple days. About to watch Rated RKO/DX from NYR, and might get to Eddie/Rey from JD05 also.

Kinda off topic, how do you guys store your dvds? I have a shit ton and the stand I have holds 18 dvds on each row, there are 2 sides with 4 rows. So that's about 144 dvds on the stand (roughly). Plus I have 2 piles on top of the actual stand, about 25 high, so I have about 200+ dvds all on this piece of shit stand. Been trying to think of a better alternative. I keep it in my closet, so anytime I go to grab one I end knocking some off onto the floor and making a mess. Pain in the ass this thing is. How about you all?


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Luger vs Steamboat is easy to find in many megaposts in the media section. I watched that match last week. Decent enough match I guess. Thought it was boring though. ***.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Ric Flair vs. Triple H - Taboo Tuesday 2005


Their LMS match from Survivor Series that year is also very good, doesn't get talked about much. *****1/4*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I have two DVD stands, but much of my shit is stored on my computer and external hard drives. I'd be physically out of room in my place if I hadn't gotten rid of so many of my so-so DVDs.

More random goodness:

Undertaker vs. John Cena - Vengeance 2003
Chris Benoit vs. Kane - Bad Blood 2004
RVD vs. Chris Jericho - Unforgiven 2001
Batista vs. Undertaker - Smackdown 5/11/2007
Tully Blanchard vs. Magnum TA - Starrcade 1985


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Rated RKO vs. D-X. NYR 2007

*** 1/2

This feud had a good build leading up to this match, and the video package was well done. This was a personal feud due to Rated Rko beating the hell out of Flair. DX was going in to fight, not to wrestle. So how was it? Good in some spots, solid overall, and picked up towards the middle into the home stretch. I liked Shawns selling of his back, and i like HHH's selling of his knee in the early stages. I felt some of it was a bit drawn out, and the unfortunate injury to Trips hurt the ending a bit, but you honestly cant hold it against him, he hung in there pretty good so i can respect that, you could obviously tell he was hurting pretty bad though. I did literally laugh out loud when Michaels shot out the ring giving a suicide dive to Orton, then get up, roll back in the ring and pnch the ref in the face without missing a beat haha. Good match, that mightve been a bit better barring Trips injury.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Chilean invasion in WF?? La raja :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Get back in your mines and stop posting on here... :side:


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

heh, at least you didn't call us peruvians again...


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

antoniomare007 said:


> Chilean invasion in WF?? La raja :side:


I Support the Universidad de Chile, too.



/endofftopic.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*WCW Sin 2001*

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs. Shane Helms - ***1/2

Big Vito vs. Reno - **

Yung Dragons vs. Jamie Noble & Evan Karagias - ***1/4

Ernest Miller vs. Mike Sanders - DUD

*Penalty Box Match*
Team Canada vs. The Filthy Animals - **1/2

*Hardcore Championship*
Terry Funk vs. Crowbar vs. Meng - ***1/4

*Tag Team Championships*
The Insiders vs. The Natural Born Thrillers - *1/2

*United States Championship*
General Reaction vs. Shane Douglas - 1/4*

Goldberg & Dwayne Bruce vs. Totally Buff - *3/4

*WCW Championship*
Scott Steiner vs. Jeff Jarrett vs. Sid vs. 'Mystery Man' (Animal :no - DUD

_The undercard was pretty good, a lot of work went into it but the second half of the show just sucked. The main event was terrible and will only ever be remembered for THAT injury to Sid._


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Random recommendations: Watch Hardys/MNM from the 07 Rumble if you haven't recently, I don;t see it being brought up to often 
and when i do I don;t see it being brought up as great (WHICH IT IS). 

also......
-Eddie v Benoit (SD 21/7/05)
-HHH v Benoit (Raw 14/3/05)
-Finlay v Rey (SD 9/11/07)

None of them get brought up enough either. Watch them, too. 

...unless you're only asking for matches you have on DVD. Idk I'm not deleting any of this.



bigbuxxx said:


> Luger vs Steamboat is easy to find in many megaposts in the media section. I watched that match last week. Decent enough match I guess. Thought it was boring though. ***.


I don't think this is boring, but pretty much everyone (except one guy now, I guess) likes it a *hell* of a lot more than I do.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Flair/Trips is the G.O.A.T. cage match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

ATM the only cage match I'd put ahead of HHH/Flair is Backlund/Slaughter frmo 1981. Not seen the final conflict tag cage yet (sooo much highly pimped matches to watch, so little effort on my part to watch them lol), so no idea where that would fit in.

Things like HIAC and War Games would be a different matter though, I'd put a handful of those above HHH/Flair but they aren't straight up "cage" matches.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Lawler/Idol as well for me > Flair/HHH. Still adore that match and 2005 HHH in general, I know Yeah1993 mentioned Trips may have been his best as a pure scummy bastard in 2005 with the Batista and Flair feuds. Not as big an asskicker as in 2000, but more loathesome and vile.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Bret vs. Owen is my top cage match. Obviously it was much different than all the other ones listed. Nowhere near as violent but I love it everytime I watch it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nobody on Tully/Magnum? Surprised.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

I personally hold Snuka vs Muroco as GOAT but that's based on atmosphere and intensity as opposed to actual work...and the moment of course.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ugh, hate that match.


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

What did you guys think of the Edge/Hardy cage match that happened in 2005 as well?

So I wanted to review my favorite Hell in a cell, Lesnar/Undertaker. The review is a bit too long, but I just got so into it when I was doing it. So I apolagize for that.

*Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (Hell in a Cell)*

This is my favorite hell in a cell match, and it is also one of my favorite matches of all time. I am not the only one who feels this way. Some people believe this to be the best Hell in a cell match of all time, even better then Undertaker/HBK. This was the first Hell In a cell match where neither opponent went outside of the cell. 

This was also the first hell in a cell match that did not include any big spots.
This match didn’t need any spots to be honest. It is one of the most brutal matches of all time. It is sadistic, and makes your cringe at some parts. They didn’t even use that many weapons in this match. The ones that they did use were only in there for a short time. 

The story here was that Undertaker had a pretty big feud with Lesnar over the WWE championship. Lesnar tried to take out Undertaker by breaking his hand, but that came back to haunt him. Undertaker started using the cast as a weapon on Lesnar. The match was set and hell was about to be unleashed.

The match starts off with Lesnar trying to evade Undertaker’s cast, but that doesn’t work because Undertaker hits Lesnar in the face with the cast. He bust him open a minute into the match. For the next 5 minutes Undertaker just destroys Lesnar. He smashes him in the steel steps, and the cell a few times. He launches Lesnar head first into the cell at one point. He even assaults Paul Heyman and busts him open pretty bad.

Undertaker hits his leg drop of the apron and is feeling pretty good right now. Nobody before him has been able to destroy Lesnar this bad. Undertaker charges at Lesnar, but Lesnar counters and smashes him in the cell. He then picks Taker up and rams his spine into the turnbuckle and the cage. Paul ties Undertakers injured arm to the cell with his leather belt. 

What happens now is sick. Lesnar hits Undertaker in the back with a steel chair, and then hits his injured hand with the steel chair at least 5 times in a row. He puts so much power in those shots that the leather belt actually breaks in half. Lesnar takes the cast of Undertaker’s arm and starts working on it. Undertaker makes a comeback when he hits Lesnar with a big boot of the apron and Lesnar goes flying into the cell.
Next Taker dives straight through the ropes on top of Lesnar. He tries to pick up the steel steps, but he can’t do it with a broken hand. Lesnar picks them up though and he rams Undertaker in the head with them. Undertaker is a bloody mess right now. I have never seen someone bleed so much. His entire face is covered in blood. He even has blood in his eyes. Lesnar is not done yet though. Undertaker gets up and Lesnar smashes him in the head with the steel steps one more time. Holy crap, this is just sick. 

Back in the ring Lesnar tries to finish Undertaker off but Undertaker counters an F5 into a huge chokeslam. Lesnar kicks out though. How is Undertaker still going with all the blood that he has lost? Next Undertaker tries the Last Ride, but Lesnar pushes him into the turnbuckle and climbs on top. He starts punching Undertaker, but Taker counters again and finally hits the Last Ride on Lesnar. 1…2…..and Lesnar puts his hand on the bottom rope right before the 3. The crowd can’t believe it and I can’t believe it. Undertaker signals for the Tombstone Piledriver. He picks Lesnar up, but Lesnar counters into a huge F5. 1..2….3, Lesnar has just defeated the Undertaker clean. Lesnar gets out of the ring and gets his WWE title, and then he climbs up on top of the Hell in a cell. A bloody Undertaker is looking up in disbelief.

Wow, this match was just a blast to watch. Words cannot describe how amazing this match is. No big spots or a bunch of weapons, but just a straight up brutal match. These days a lot of people say that the hell in a cell matches are boring because nobody goes outside the cell anymore. Well this match proves that you can have an amazing hell in a cell match without going outside of the cell. It is a classic for the ages in my opinion, and one which will never be topped. I will never forget how much Undertaker bled in this match.
This match did what it was supposed to do. It put Lesnar over as a real monster, and it showed how tough Undertaker could be going in there with a broken freaking hand. 

Speaking of the broken hand, I have to talk about Undertakers selling. He sold it pretty good for the most part. Every time he would hit Lesnar with the cast he would end up holding his hand right after. When Lesnar worked on the arm Taker would scream out in pain. He did stop selling the broken hand a little bit towards the end though when he chokeslammed Lesnar with it, but I liked how the commentators played it off. They said that his hand was probably numb by now, and that this was all guts and adrenaline. With Undertaker there, it actually sounds kind of believable.

I know that some of you guys on here won’t agree with me when I say that this is the best Hell in a Cell match ever, but this match was just so easy to sit through. I don’t know why, but for some reason I always have a hard time finishing Undertaker/HBK HIAC. This match and the Batista/Triple H are my two favorites.
*Star rating: ******


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

How can I disagree with Bui? Not five stars for me though.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

God Backlund has a ton of fun cage matches (Patterson, Hansen, Sarge, etc) but I wouldn't call any of them "GOAT" material. 

I agree that TFC, Tully/Magnum, Lawler/Idol are better than Flair vs Trips. I would even put Duggan vs Teddy above the Taboo Tuesday match too.

Never been a big fan of the Bret/Owen cage match, their Mania match is waaay better imo.



Save Us.Charisma said:


> I Support the Universidad de Chile, too.
> 
> 
> 
> /endofftopic.












don't worry, this thread goes off topic at least once a day.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Taker/Lesnar HIAC was gruesome, I love that match. Such a great storytelling.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah1993 said:


> Random recommendations: Watch Hardys/MNM from the 07 Rumble if you haven't recently, I don;t see it being brought up to often
> and when i do I don;t see it being brought up as great (WHICH IT IS).
> 
> also......
> ...


I was asking for basically just the ones I have on dvd. Only because I already have them, I don't have any on my computer or anything. If you can give me links to any of them, or steer me in the right direction I'll check them out. I haven't seen the MNM/Hardyz match in a long time, so I'll add that to the list.

Still have Christian/Jericho from WM20, Batista/HHH from Vengeance 05, Eddie/Rey from JD05, Michaels/Bulldog from KOTR 96 to go from previous recommends. For some reason I really don't feel like watching Christian/Jericho, even though I like both guys. I'll get to a couple sometime today. MNM/Hardyz might be taking first spot. 

Still say Edge/Rey vs. Benoit/Angle from NM02 is my fav tag match ever. I know Trips/Austin vs. Jericho/Benoit (I think) gets pimped a lot, the one where Trips tears his quad. I haven't seen it since it aired originally when I was 9 or 10 haha.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

After 2000, Hunter was at his best in 2005. Flair--Cage match is definitely the greatest Cage match in WWE.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

RockCity™ said:


> *WCW Sin 2001*
> 
> *Cruiserweight Championship*
> Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs. Shane Helms - ***1/2
> ...



I remember ordering this show when it was on PPV (I believe me and 9 other people were the only ones that actually ordered it). As a 10 year old kid I thought it sucked at that time as well. Animal being the mystery man was so pointless.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

It was either watch X-Factor or this, I remain confident in my decision.

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Road Dogg – RAW IS WAR 02/02/98*
I went into this expecting an alright match-up, maybe something around the 6 minute mark since there wasn’t long left on the show. But nope, I didn’t even get that. Austin and Road Dogg brawl for about a minute and things are starting out nicely until DX spoils the fun like some Class-A Cunts. Alas, not all hope was lost. Foley & Funk show up to make the save, they look like genuine retards with retard strength to match. I suppose that’s an accurate enough description for them actually. Show finish with Austin ripping up a DX shirt, what a waste of perfectly good clothing.. 

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Kane – RAW IS WAR 03/02/98*
I set my expectations low considering what happened in the last match. It’s another shortie alright, except this time we don’t even get contact between the two blaggards. Literally just after walking out onto the stage, Austin gets attacked by DX and receives a scrumcious little Sweet Chin Music for his trouble. Oh Shawn, you shithead. <3

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock – RAW IS WAR 03/24/98*
What do you know? There’s actually some time left on the show, this match might actually get some time. And get some time it did, well by Attitude Era RAW standards anyway, 8 minutes for those keeping track. If I had to describe this match, in a nutshell, it’s simple yet executed in such a way that the simplest thing is entertaining. Basically, Austin starts off strong but it doesn’t last. He gets an FIP segment allowing Rock to carry out all the dickhead-related acts he wants. Eventually, Austin makes a comeback and gets a quick win. I love HBK coming out after being all ‘GIMME A PIECE OF HIM’ but HHH is all like ‘Leave it brah, leave it, spark up a jazzy and chill out’. Not too shabby if you ask me. 

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Mr. McMahon – RAW IS WAR 04/13/98*
Believe it or not, I’d never seen this entire segment before this. Throughout the night, the build-up to this was just beyond brilliance, I get at least a moderate chuckle out of Vince’s ‘OH HELL YEAH’ every time. There was a real main-event feel for this which is really stupid considering it’s Vince but fuck it, It’s Vince! JR is priceless every second of the way; ‘I just bought a house....I HAVE A MORTGAGE TO PAY DAMMIT’. The whole stalling with the arm-tieing thing was just perfect for building heat. I sat there with a smirk the whole time. Alas, Just before things finally reach a blinding crisis point, Dude ‘motherfucking’ Love comes out and beats the shit out of Austin. It may not even be worthy of considering a ‘match’ but fuck it, this shit is legendary.

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Goldust – RAW IS WAR 04/27/98*
This was a real typical Austin has the odds stacked against him scenario. Gerry Brisco is the referee and Vince is the timekeeper so you spend the entire time waiting for them to do something rather than really giving a shit what ‘s going on between the wrestlers. It’s 1998 Goldust though, so it’s ok to not give a shit. 2010 Goldust is a whole different story. When I wasn’t getting giddy for some Comporate interference, I judged some of the wrestling to be leaning more towards the negative side of the scale, it just wasn’t engaging for me in the slightest. I blame fat Goldust. After some mediocre wrestling, bad-guy malarky from Vince & Brisco along with some shweet Dude Love interference, we finish with Austin celebrating in the ring...he didn’t win, it was a draw. Oh well, fuck it. There’s nobody about to challenge a beer bath so I’ll not question it. It’s Steve Austin after all. What a mad cunt. He could find Wally all day long.

*Steve Austin & Triple H vs. Undertaker – Insurrextion 2001*
This was one was a real disappointment, for such 3 great talents to put on such an average match on PPV was just a real let down. Pretty much everything is your usual Austin/Undertaker brawl, except half the time it’s just HHH taking a beating instead of Austin. When I think about it, this match actually made Kane look like utter shite. So Undertaker can beat both Austin & HHH on his own, but when the odds are even, he can’t? Also, a lot of the movements seemed to be really lazy, a spot like a chokeslam through a table should have some impact on the viewer, not leave them thinking ‘Oh, that happened....’. Finally, Undertaker looked pretty stupid in the finish, he knew he could only win the title by pinning Austin yet he settles for pinning HHH...WHY!? HHH is down, Vince is down, Austin’s reeling, fucking go after Austin! I’m getting stressed just thinking about this ruddy match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

HHH/Flair is a great cage match, but Backlund/Slaughter slaughters (hyuck hyuck) it. Top 20 WWE match ever at the very, very, VERYYRYRYRYRYYY worst. Hardy/Egde from the same year was better as well. Hart/Hart might be, after those four I'm struggling to think of any cage matches the WWE got right. There's piles of fun ones- see the Rock v Shane McMahon, and heaps of shit- see the Hardys v the Dudleys, but the amount of "great" cages they've had is really, really low. Muraco/Snuka and Backlund/Snuka are pretty average. 

Rude/Piper is a really good under-the-radar cage, JBL/Eddie and Rey/Eddie are good, but I like them less than others. To this day I don't think I've ever seen Flair/Orton, and I def. haven't seen Hardy/Punk. I'm forgetting a lot, I bet.




Jaysin said:


> I was asking for basically just the ones I have on dvd. Only because I already have them, I don't have any on my computer or anything. If you can give me links to any of them, or steer me in the right direction I'll check them out. I haven't seen the MNM/Hardyz match in a long time, so I'll add that to the list.


Youtube okay? If not I'm pretty sure Cal uploaded Eddie/Benoit, and I might be able to find the rest. Which DVDs/PPVs do you have?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rude/Piper in a cage in WWF? Do you have a link '93?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0bVOTgQKk4 in two parts.

someone may have it in the media section if you don't like YT, it's been on a couple of DVDs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks, i'll watch it after the Hockey Game i'm watching is over.

I miss the old school blue cage.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah I love the blue cage. the current design should be stuck to HIAC.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah1993 said:


> Youtube okay? If not I'm pretty sure Cal uploaded Eddie/Benoit, and I might be able to find the rest. Which DVDs/PPVs do you have?


Youtube works for me. I'll try to keep this list simple and to the point of what I have lol, here goes..

From 00 I have Rumble, KOTR, and Summerslam.

Every show from 01, except Rumble, Backlash, and Mania.

Every show from 02, except Vengeance and Judgment Day

From 03 I have Rumble, NWO, Mania, Backlash, JD, Bad Blood, SS, Sseries, and Armageddon.

All shows from 04 and 05.

All shows from 06, except Vengeance, and Jday.

All shows from 07 (think i'm missing one or so..)

All from 08

All from 09, except TLC and Survivor Series

Don't have many from 2010, Mania, Bragging Rights, Extreme Rules, think that's it.

Only ones for 2011 I have is MITB. 

Then I have, Stone Cold's doc, Savage's, Rise and Fall of WCW, Cheating Death/Stealing Life, HHH King of Kings, Hogan's Unreleased, Greatest High Flyers, Best Of Nitro, Rock's 3 disc, From the Vault (HBK), Heartbreak and Triumph, Bret's 3 disc doc, History of IC Title, History of Heavyweight Championship, Greatest Stars of 90s, Undertakers Tombstone dvd with his good matches, RVDs One Of A Kind.

Off the top of my head without physically going through everyone of them that's all I got. Might be missing a couple, but that's the gist of them.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't know if i'd call that Piper/Rude Cage match great, or a classic or anything but it was pretty fun. Accomplished everything it needed too and felt very much like a match from the era it came from but I dunno kinda think it could have been more. Rude's kneedrop off the top was a fucking swank spot though. Most notable thing the match made me feel is how much I miss good Heenan Weasel like characters in wrestling, Vickie Guerrero with the heat she gets could be that person but she doesn't really do anything physical other than jump on the apron. Thats what Wade Barrett should be IMO.

Oh and speaking of Cage matches, honestly one of my favorite Cage matches ever was Hogan/Ornsdorff from SNME with the double false finish.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Number One Contender Match for the WWE Championship.
Kurt Angle vs. JBL vs. The Big Show vs. Booker T.
Birmingham, England.
4-28-05.*

Angle was the clear favorite of this match after making HBK tap out at Wrestlemania 21 and defeating Eddie to advance in the Championship Series. He and JBL work together in the Booker T vs Big Show qualyfing match (it was supposed to be a triple treath with the winning of each match facing on Smackdown at England) but it ends up in a fatal four-way match.

At the beggining of the match, JBL throws Angle to the Big Show (something very weird because it was supposed that they were "allies"), and Show didn't have mercy with neither Angle, Booker and Bradshaw. After all of the rage displayed, Booker, Angle and JBL applied their signatures maneuvers but the Show kick out of everyone.

At the end Angle applies his Angle Slam to the Big Show into the announcers table making Big Show disqualified. This thing is very weird because I never knew that it was an ELIMINATION Fatal Fourway. Very poorly booked.

Ok, Show it's out. What happens now? Angle and JBL are allies again. And they kick Booker's ass for a while. Orlando Jordan throws a chair into the ring, the referee saw it and because of that he ends up being send to backstage. Angle took the chair in the meanwhile and hit Booker with it. 
Bye-bye, Bookah.

Angle was the MOTM at the moment and even though he puts JBL in the Angle Lock (and the people in England were almost silence), JBL kicks out and throws Angle to the referee.
Angle puts AGAIN (two Angle's Slams and two Angle's Lock in the match, too much?) and make JBL taps out. But no referee around. The Bashams are in and, of course, Angle kick their ass (Man of the match, I said that) and applies German Suplexes over everyone around.

At the end, BOOKER appears and attack Angle with the steel chair. RETRIBUTION~! VENGEANCE~! VENDETTA~!
Typically heel-ish boring ending with JBL putting himself over Angle (selling all the stuff he took) and stealing the victory. JBL's going to face Cena for the WWE Championship. (When? who knows). Predictable result, but a very nice match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jaysin said:


> I'll try to keep this list simple and to the point of what I have lol, here goes..


Rey/Chavo GAB04
RVD/Christian ladder match on Raw (on the RVD set)
Eddie & Tajiri v Haas & Shelton JD 03
Eddie/RVD Backlash 02


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Man, the HBK/Bret Hart documentary is really good. Also having it done by JR makes it a great watch.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Summerslam 2004*
Chris Benoit vs Randy Orton
_Technical awesomeness. Brilliant match that is dragged down by a quiet crowd, plus the ending felt premature._
****3/4*


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

*ECW December to Dismember 2006*

1. The Hardy's vs MNM - ***3/4
One of the best tag team matches I have seen in a long time. A lot of action, and near falls. 

2. Balls Mahoney vs Matt Striker - DUD
Crap. This was the first DUD of the night. 

3. Elijah Burke/Sylvester Terkay vs FBI - 1/4*
Pretty much a squash match.

4. Daivari vs Tommy Dreamer - DUD
Dreamer gets dominated by Kurt Angle's ex manager. How sad.

5. Kevin Thorn/Ariel vs Mike Knox/Kelly Kelly - *1/4
Decent little action between Knox and Thorn. Thorn is a pretty stiff guy. Still though, this should not have been on ppv.

6. Extreme Elimination Chamber - ***
Pretty good match with some nice spots. It is still the worst Elimination Chamber that the WWE has given us though. 

At the end of the day, I only got this dvd because it came in a pack with two others. Hardys/MNM was a great tag team match, and the Elimination Chamber was a pretty good little main event. The rest of the card was full of crap though. I have no idea what they were thinking with this ppv. I mean it ended 40 minutes early. One of the worst ppv's that WWE has given us.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Bui said:


> 6. Extreme Elimination Chamber - ***
> Pretty good match with some nice spots. *It is still the worst Elimination Chamber that the WWE has given us though.*


When I eventually get back into my Raw and ECW 2006 project (watching any matches from the TV shows and PPVs that interest me, already done SD), I'm kinda looking forward to watching this match to see if it IS actually the worst, or if I hate the NYR 06 one more . That match was fucking horrible, so should be interesting to see if the ECW one can "top it" in terms of shittyness .


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

And so it continues...

*Stone Cold Steve Austin & Mr. McMahon vs. The Rock & D’Lo Brown –RAW IS WAR 05/11/98*
I can’t say I went in expecting much from this one, Vince being Austin’s partner was pretty neat though. Austin starts like a house of fire, hitting anything that moves. Everything goes his way until Rock throws him into the steps, which sounded a lot more painful than your usual step-bump. Vince’s expressions are great, he’s such a fantsatic bullshitter. I wanna punch him already. Things were pretty standard in-ring wise. D’Lo missed his finish so Corporation come down and try to stop Austin winning, Like thieves in the night, the fenians of the WWF, DX come running in and for whatever reason, the show has the finish now. This growing trend of the show ending in a brawl is beginning to get annoying. I might kill someone.

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson – RAW IS WAR 05/18/98*
This kind of speaks for itself doesn’t it? After some initial offence by Brisco & Patterson, (who used brass knucks, GO PAT!) Austin proceeds to kick the shit out of everything in site. Eventually, Dude Love comes out and gives Austin a wee slap, I’ll not lie, I love Foley in a suit. Vince even gets a few shots in too, cocky piece of shit. Show ends in CHAOS!!! once again.

*Stone Cold Steve Austin & Undertaker vs. Kane & Mankind – RAW IS WAR 06/15/98*
To my knowledge, this is the second HIAC ever, although I don’t know if I’d count this as a ‘proper’ HIAC. It’s pretty quick, but I suppose it was only a teaser to KOTR in fairness. The only thing that actually happens in the cell is Taker beating Bearer to a bloody pulp. Oh yeah, Taker came up through the ring,, he looked like a dog that had been burrowing for days. While all that goes on inside the cell, Austin was fighting off Mankind & Kane in standard enough Attitude Era fashion. Seeing Kane hobbling on top of the cell looked funny, he must’ve pooed himself at least 25 times. The show goes off the air with Austin beating the bejaysus out of Kane. Arrrrrg, Give me a finish Vine, I dare YOU!

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Kane – RAW IS WAR 06/29/98*
Wow, this was superb. Seriously captivating stuff. So Kane won the title the night before at KOTR and there’s a big match atmoshphere as Austin gets his rematch less than 24 hours after losing the title. In the beginning there’s no clear cut advantage, just some textbook back & forth shizzle. Austin eventually gets the upper hand and begins turning the arena into a car-wreck. Thr crowd’s extremely hot here, I mean REALLY hot. Kane looks like a legit main eventer here too, it’s a shame he dropped down to mid-carder status within the next year. 

Austin knows he’ll struggle going punch for punch with Kane so he tries to chop down the big redwood., because he’s Texan and he does that. Right? It doesn’t do much good though, Kane still throws Austin around like a frizbee at a 10 year old’s birhtday party. Austin’s having an awesome little FIP towards the end. Also, Kane & Bearer have an unbelieveable amount of heat here. They’re satan’s disciples in the eyes of the crowd. The finishing sequence is pretty neat and the it hits you like a bullet between the eyes. Brilliant, brilliant stuff for a 10 minute sprint. 

****3/4*


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

KingCal said:


> When I eventually get back into my Raw and ECW 2006 project (watching any matches from the TV shows and PPVs that interest me, already done SD), I'm kinda looking forward to watching this match to see if it IS actually the worst, or if I hate the NYR 06 one more . That match was fucking horrible, so should be interesting to see if the ECW one can "top it" in terms of shittyness .


The NYR 06 match is bad, well at least for an Elimination Cahmber it is. It was boring, and slow for the most part. It still had some nice parts though. I have that one at ***1/4

This Elimination Chamber has a lot of LOL moments though. There is one spot where there is only one wrestler in the ring for almost 5 minutes because he eliminated everyone else. This causes us to wait a few minutes with no action. There is another spot where the referee starts counting the 3 count, but then stops and acts as if the other wrestler kicked out, buttttttt then he changes his mind again and says that the wrestler is actually eliminated. What the fuck?????

Punk and RVD get eliminated early on so we can see Test and Hardcore Holly lol. There is a nice elbow drop by Test of the chamber pod. Highlight of the match. We see a table get broken before it can be used, so the finish has to be thought up on the spot. 

Overall, it has its moments, but it also has a lot of botches. There is a lot of stuff that could have been done much better.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I soooooo fucking wish that Heyman got to book the match how he wanted, with Punk making Show submit in the first 5 minutes, then most likely going on to win the match rather than Bobby "Bathturd" Lashley. Could have ended up being pretty good .


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Taboo Tuesday 2005 (Steel Cage)*
Ric Flair vs Triple H
_A bloody cage match that reminded me of the old NWA days. An easy contender to the title of GOAT cage match._
*****3/4*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Flair/HHH Cage- ****1/4. Wouldn't go any higher, but it's one of the best cage matches I've ever seen, maybe even the best, and one of my favorite HHH matches.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

So yeah, go watch Henry vs Big Show at Vengeance. One of the best big man vs big man match the WWE has had in I can't remember how long. At the very least you are gonna have fun watching it.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Ratings for Vengeance guys?


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Vengeance 2011 Ninja Stars*
Air Boom vs Ziggler/Swagger *****
Ziggler vs Ryder ***1/2*
Eve vs Beth ***3/4*
Christian vs Sheamus *****
Punk/Trips vs Miz/Truth ***3/4*
Orton vs Rhodes ***3/4*
Henry vs Show ****1/2*
Del Rio vs Cena ****1/4*


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

The match quality wasn't bad at all but I wish they could throw in some more excitement. They have been going a little overboard lately with all there antics but tonight's PPV was just a little to plain and simple. I predicted everything that was going to happen and the Kevin Nash appearance was the most obvious. What ever happened to the Undertaker return anyway? By the 2nd match I was thinking of what possibile scenarios Undertaker could arrive and create but I didn't really have anything in mind at all. There didn't seem to be anything for him to get involved in as everybody is already invested in rivalrys. So I predicted that wouldn't happen as well and I'm actually glad he didn't show up due to those reasons. As much as WWE needs Undertaker and I would love to see him for another short run, They need to wait for right place right time.

Cactus - I'm surprised by the rating you have Orton\Rhodes. I preferred it over Sheamus\Christian and I would probally flip flop the ratings you gave both of those matches. I thought Christian carried Sheamus for most of the match and I was not buying Sheamus selling at all throughout the match. Maybe it was just me but he made Christian look like an even bigger pussy than WWE has created him to be over the last few months. Deep into the match Christian was on a roll but yet Sheamus was kicking out at ONE. Just kind of annoyed me but I still like both guys, Especially Christian. Hope the feud is over though.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Air Boom vs Ziggler/Swagger ***
Ziggler vs Ryder **1/2
Eve vs Beth **1/4
Christian vs Sheamus **3/4
Punk/Trips vs Miz/Truth **1/4
Orton vs Rhodes ***
Henry vs Show ***
Del Rio vs Cena ***1/4

Nothing special about this PPV, but nothing truly bad... not even the Divas match was that bad.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

from 411*

My ratings:
Tag Team Title Match: ****3/4
US Title Match: ***1/2
Diva's Title Match: ***3/4
Christian vs. Sheamus: ****1/2
Triple H/CM Punk vs. The Miz/R-Truth: ****1/4
Randy Orton vs. Cody Rhodes: ****1/4
World Heavyweight Title Match: ****1/4
WWE Title Last Man Standing Match: ****1/2 

Posted By: Dave Meltzer


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Eve vs. Beth is so much better, more physical and realistic than Kelly Kelly vs. Beth, but that's not surprising. 

Show vs. Henry was indeed one of the best big man vs. big man matches I've seen produced from WWE in ages. Just thrilling fun. 

Was a bit letdown by some other matches, most notably Punk and Trips vs. Awesome Truth (and the finish and aftermath have made me a little bit worried about Punk for the first time since this sprawling push began at the start of summer), but overall, another good pay-per-view from WWE. If only they could actually master the build part of the business as well as delivering a solid three-hour PPV. Because since MITB, no pay-per-view's been less than at least decent, which is a mammoth step up from the days of Over the Limit and that DC thing they did.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> most notably Punk and Trips vs. Awesome Truth


i'm surprised anybody would think this. truth and miz are not good workers.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

bigbuxxx said:


> i'm surprised anybody would think this. truth and miz are not good workers.


:banplz:

What do you consider to be good workers?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree with him. Killings is crap at everything and Miz'sgod-awful facial expressions and mannerisms ruin whatever hope there is for his slight ability to add to a match. No idea what they were thinking throwing the main Title on him for months and not giving CM Punk the Title in the long haul.

FUCK THAT COMPANY



bigbuxxx said:


> from 411*
> 
> My ratings:
> Tag Team Title Match: ****3/4
> ...


Are these typos?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

They must be. There is no way in hell they are legitimate.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

wait a minute....fuck what company? The company that you spend countless hours everyday typing things about and thinking about? What are you talking about here?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Armageddon 2000*

The Hardy Boyz & Lita vs. The Radicalz - **

*European Championship*
William Regal vs. Hardcore Holly - **1/4

Chyna vs. Val Venis - 1/2*

*Last Man Standing*
Kane vs. Chris Jericho - ***

*WWF Tag Team Championships*
Edge & Christian vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Right To Censor vs. K-Kwik & Road Dogg - **1/2

*Intercontinental Championship*
Billy Gunn vs. Chris Benoit - **

*Womens Championship*
Ivory vs. Molly Holly vs. Trish Stratus - 2/3*

*WWF Championship | 6-Man Hell in a Cell*
The Undertaker vs. Kurt Angle vs. Stone Cold vs. Triple H vs. The Rock vs. Rikishi - ***3/4

I think I reviewed this a while back but I wasn't exactly sober when I did so, so rewatched it last night and these are the ratings I give it. My opinion on the Hell in a Cell always changes depending on what mood I'm in but it's a decent match I guess. Last Man Standing had a piss poor ending, could so tell Kane didn't get crushed under those barrels. Rest of the card was pretty standard.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> wait a minute....fuck what company? The company that you spend countless hours everyday typing things about and thinking about? What are you talking about here?


"Fuck that company" tends to be a jokey (and somewhat serious) thing I say when WWE do something that annoys me. Basically "fuck what that comapny did at that time and moment". Which I stand behind. And I don't spend countless hours typing about it, I can count to two or three. 



RockCity™;10495257 said:


> I think I reviewed this a while back but I wasn't exactly sober when I did so


POST IT. watching that HIAC drunk would probably be the greatest moment of my life. I'm gonna do it one day.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

bigbuxxx said:


> from 411*
> 
> My ratings:
> Tag Team Title Match: ****3/4
> ...


What Meltzer would have rated the matches if they were all ladder matches?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

CARD SUBJECT TO CHANGE

Just finished watching this via Netflix. Highly recommended. It's a well done documentary about professional wrestling, showing the lives / careers of Kevin Sullivan, Johnny Falco, Trent Acid, Rhett Titus, Necro Butcher, Sabu, and a few more. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, Spike Dudley and a few other familiar faces pop up here and there. They began filming this in 2006 and finished up in 2009 / 2010, I believe.

I don't know if the film was intended to be very emotional and tear jerking, but I felt a huge amount of sadness going through this. I despise most extreme "WRESTLING" (CZW, JCW, etc), but the segments with Necro Butcher was saddening. He stated that he was 33 years old at the time, and at first glance, I almost mistook him for present day Terry Funk from the scars and damage to his face. Something about that made me feel for the guy. Very gruesome clip of him torn open with barbed wire, with muscle hanging out of his arm.

When they showed Trent Acid for the first time, the name was familiar, and he looked like a young guy in good shape with some potential. Fast forward to the end of the film, they were able to catch up with Trent after three years; Shocked to see how differently he looked from drug abuse. The look in his eyes was different as well, dull almost, like something was missing. Almost like the youthful liveliness shown earlier in the film had been sucked out of him. Sad to learn that just a year after this, he passed away at 29. Terrible.

Sherri Martel had a nice little interview, which happened to be the last of her's before she passed away. Also, Rhett Titus seems like an interesting fellow. Been wrestling for six years (only 24 years old now), has a good look, and a potentially bright future? Who knows.

All together, if you have the time and you love wrestling, I'd say you will enjoy this film. Was about 80 minutes long, and took three attempts to finish it (fell asleep the first two times. not because it was boring though). I'll give it a rating of 4.83 out of 6.15.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ I need to catch that. Looking to watch that and Wrestling Road Diaries (gotta buy it from Colt) soon.

Vengeance

Ziggler/Swagger vs Air Boom - ***1/2
Ryder vs Ziggler - **1/4
Beth vs Eve - **3/4
Christian vs Sheamus - ***1/2
Awesome Truth vs Trips/Punk - ***
Rhodes vs Orton - ***
Henry vs Big Show - ***1/4
Del Rio vs Cena - ***

Solid show but nothing really stood out to make it great.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Watched some Vengeance:

Sheamus/Christian ***
R-Truth & The Miz/Punk & HHH *
Randy Orton/Cody Rhodes **1/2

Should I watch more? Because this sucked. Fella is the man, though.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

^ Skip out on Cena/Del Rio. I caught the last several minutes last night and it was pretty average for a LMS match. I'm gonna check out most of the PPV soon.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I really, really, really, really regret not going to such an historic event. I mean, the return of KEVIN NASH~!? NEW CENA GEAR~!? Totally would have been worth the trouble of my time and money.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wait Cena wasn't wearing Jorts?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Camo shorts.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope someone started a Holy Shit chant.


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

I can't believe how much praise the Henry/Show match is getting. Some people are calling it the MOTN, and one of the best big man matches in years. 

I have not seen the ppv yet, but judging by the reviews from other posters, the entire event seems like it was solid.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bui said:


> I can't believe how much praise the Henry/Show match is getting. Some people are calling it the MOTN, and one of the best big man matches in years.
> 
> I have not seen the ppv yet, but judging by the reviews from other posters, the entire event seems like it was solid.


It was a pretty good match. (Y)

Still mark for the username, btw.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Summerslam 2002*

Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio - ***3/4

Chris Jericho vs. Ric Flair - **1/2

Edge vs. Eddie Guerrero - ***1/2

*WWE Tag Team Championships*
The Un-Americans vs. Booker T & Goldust - **1/2

*Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Benoit vs. Rob Van Dam - ****

The Undertaker vs. Test - *1/2

*Non-Sanctioned Match*
Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels - ****1/2

*WWE Undisputed Championship*
The Rock vs. Brock Lesnar - ***1/2

One of the WWE's best PPV's of the 00's. Every match was good except Undertaker/Test but really, who gives a shit about Undertaker/Test? Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels was brilliant. Crowd were really into Lesnar/Rock too. Great event, for those who somehow haven't seen it, get watching.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, gonna have to check out Ratings vs Show later on. Has it made it to Seabs megapost or anything yet?


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

Brye said:


> It was a pretty good match. (Y)
> 
> Still mark for the username, btw.


Thanks, Bui rocks lol.

I am also surprised that Sheamus/Christian,and Orton/Cody were not as good as they could have been. I thought for sure that both matches would be in the ***1/2+ range.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Wait Cena wasn't wearing Jorts?


can't have Rocky calling him Fruity Pebbles/Power Ranger/etc no mo'.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> :banplz:
> 
> What do you consider to be good workers?


i doubt many would disagree with me. they can cut promos but they're not good in the ring. Nobody is going to expect anything close to a great match from those two.

the meltzer thing was not a typo. should have looked at my edit comment


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't wait for The Rock to return so I can hear more rediculous crap spewed from his & Cena's mouth.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Henry/Show was definitely fun to watch and had some proposterous nearfalls (***), but I'm gonna give MOTN to Air Boom vs. All American Perfection at ***1/4. If they had more time and nearfalls it would've been awesome. I'm not gonna bother to watch anything else.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Nothing was utterly spectacular from Vengeance to me but they had me sold when it came to the flash and style of the show if that makes sense. I mean, Show/Henry wasn't a great match by any means but I'd definitely recommend it as something for people to watch because the sheer spectacle of seeing these 2 HUGE ass fucking men falling from that height is just awesome lol. Cena/ADR wasn't exactly an awesome LMS but there were some really cool spots that are worth watching and just the sight of them in a broken ring like that was pretty cool. 

I guess you could say it was all style no substance but I actually didn't mind it turning out like that because it made for some cool moments which were fine imo. Moment of the night was definitely Big Show saying AWWWW SHIT! :lmao I cracked up at that lol. Felt a little disappointed by Rhodes/Orton if I'm being honest as I was expecting more. Trips/Punk vs. Miz/Truth was alright for what it was but I felt like Trips wasn't right or was holding back or something as he barely hit any of his signature moves which I found strange. Miz getting locked in the figure four for so long and then the arm submission by Punk (can't remember what one exactly atm) only to leap back to his feet and no sell both of them completely bugged the hell out of me though. I'm not going to give him a pass on that one. Fucking stupid. 

So yeah, a fun PPV with some highlight reel moments but not much else. If I paid for it I guess I'd be a little more annoyed or whatever but as I got it on Sky Sports, I can't say that I wasn't entertained. Not fantastic, not terrible, just alright.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Big Show and Mark Henry have some pretty awesome chemistry:

MITB - ***3/4*
Vengeance - ****1/2*


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

C&P from another forum:

Despite me not liking certain things on the show, overall I had a blast watching it live. Agreed with Craig btw; the Divas match and Henry/Show were the best matches of the night, and its not like they were simply the better of a bad bunch, they were both legit good. Ring collapsing was awesome, even though yeah, Lesnar/Show was the bigger moment, but man, Henry was fucking incredible afterwards, trying to throw everyone off him and screaming he don't need help cos he's the fucking champ, even though he can barely walk. They totally had me thinking Big Show was winning the belt too with the Chokeslam from the top rope. And having the ring break BEFORE the main event made for a unique situation, and while I don't think it was that great or anything, Cena and Del Rio had a solid match and it was interesting see them spend most of the match in the ring despite it being totally fucked. The spot where Cena launched Del Rio into the "ropes" and of course they weren't there so he went flying back first into the barricade was amazing.

One of the problems with the entire show though was the fact they basically tried to fit the entire attitude era into one night lol. Ziggler has to defend two titles, and gets fucked over a little cos he has to wrestle the second match right after LOSING the first match, but he manages to escape with the belt any way. Then we get Kevin Nash returning AGAIN and shenanigans are high for Punk/HHH Vs Miz/Truth. Henry/Show then had the numerous huge kickouts (World's Strongest Slam, Chokeslam, Chokeslam from the ropes) and the ring imploding, and then the main event had table spots, Cena trying to fucking murder Del Rio by crushing him under some heavy equipment, battle backstage, Cena being thrown through part of the set, and constant interference from Ricardo and then finally Miz and Truth before Del Rio was able to "finish off" Cena. Man, waaaay too much for one night lol, especially since it ISN'T the attitude era any more .

Some quick ratings for the night too:

Tag Titles - **
US Title - **
Divas - ***
Christian/Sheamus - ***
Orton/Rhodes - **3/4
HHH & Punk/Miz & Truth - **1/2
Henry/Show - ***1/2
Cena/Del Rio - **3/4

Overall not really a bad show, but aside from Henry/Show nothing stood out to me that much, though I could probably do with re-watching the show at some point lol.

Also, Booker T forgetting John Morrison's name was fucking AWESOME. About time the guy said something worthy of praise given the fact 90% of people on here seem to love the guy on commentary...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Air Boom/Ziggler & Swagger - ***
Ryder/Ziggler - *3/4
Beth/Eve - **
Christian/Sheamus - ***1/4
Awesome Truth/Trips & Punk - **3/4
Orton/Cody - **1/2
Show/Henry - **1/2
Cena/Del Rio - ***1/4



Bui said:


> I can't believe how much praise the Henry/Show match is getting. Some people are calling it the MOTN, and one of the best big man matches in years.


Insanity is a common thing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bourne/Kofi vs Ziggler/Swagger - ****
Ziggler vs Ryder - **1/2
Beth vs Eve - ***1/2
Christian vs Sheamus - **1/4
HHH/Punk vs Miz/Truth - *
Orton vs Rhodes - **1/4
Henry vs Show - ***
Cena vs Del Rio - ***3/4

Really enjoyed the show bar a really bad middle part.

Opening tag was a whole heap of fun and a massive improvement on their first PPV match and it's no coincidence that was down to the match being more Bourne/Ziggler heavy rather than Swagger/Kofi heavy like the last one. Ziggler's totally nutty bump off the monkey flip was amazing. Really liked how they teased the hot tag finish with the SSP and then it transcended into an even longer 2nd FIP spell. Bourne's such a better FIP worker than Kofi it's not funny. Teased finish worked even better with you not knowing if they'd just do a short match or have an extended match also. Basic formula but worked perfectly.

Ziggler/Ryder was fun if not all that good. Air Boom throwing Ziggler back in the ring and being thrown out was an odd spot as they were the babyfaces and to make it even worse the whole match seemed to be set out for Ziggler to be the babyface. Forced to defend his title straight after trying to win another title and having to work from behind. Dynamic was off in a lot of the matches but at least this was fun.

Beth/Eve rocked. Even better than the Kelly matches which were all really good. Loved how they worked the match so Beth always looked dominant and in control and Eve was always working from behind. Beth getting tied in the ropes with her own skirt was neat and cool. Awesome match. 2 guys like Barretta and McIntyre could work this exact same match on Superstars and people would be going crazy for it but because it's just the Divas the majority of people just look past it sadly.

Sheamus/Christian was a real let down. Christian as a heel worker just didn't work at all and he really isn;t suited or has the character for working a long control segment as a heel unless he's working the Orton/Christian formula. Lack of heat and structure really hurt it.

Trips tag was basic and lazy. Punk's such an afterthought right now it's so sad. He really hasn't done anything good since Summerslam besides the NOC match. Not his fault, just the stuff he's been given to work with. Skipped through the heels control segment. Last thing I need to see is Miz and Truth working over HHH. Nash run in again was lame and the match was clearly only there to set up Trips/Nash.

Orton/Rhodes was ok but again really poorly structured. Orton controlled the majority of the match so why should anyone care when the finish comes and it's just an extension of what's already happened in the match. CrossRhodes near fall was good though. I guess with Orton in a non title match he was always going to control the vast majority of the match though. I bet Orton doesn't even bother asking for an IC title match after beating the champ too.

Henry/Show was fun for sure. Didn't think it was an amazing match but it was very good considering. Saw that finish coming as soon as they both started climbing the ropes but whatever. Got a big reaction live. Would have been amazing if I hadn't seen it less than 10 years ago with the same guy. Thought it was funny how Booker tried to sell it as something innovative and then Lawler shoots it down and even name drops Lesnar. Some real good near falls though and it was helped a lot by being short and to the point. Only 4th best match on the show though.

Super talker, John Laurinaitus.

Really enjoyed Cena vs Del Rio. Had a really good chaotic feel to it which a LMS match should be all about. Liked how they started off working around the destruction but then they just started doing moves and taking bumps in turn and it was horrible. Got great once they left the ring though but holy cow the first 5 or whatever it was minutes were horrible. Del Rio's crazy bump from the ring to the barricade looked super fun. Almost as great as Ziggler's monkey flip bump earlier. Liked how Ricardo kept trying to interfere because he can but then got knocked straight back down every time because Cena's a champ and he's a chump. Ricardo ring post spot was really fun. Backstage fighting was fun and fresh. Some goofy stuff in there but some good stuff also and most important of all it all flowed really well. Could have done without the Miz/Truth run in but it was a good teased finish. Obviously Cena can't lose to just one guy though but at least Del Rio got to beat him on his own shot even if he still doesn't look like a legit champ and still isn't allowed to beat Cena legit. Really enjoyed this though.*


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

John Laurinaitus the Vice President of Talent Relations and Interim General Manager is fucking awesome and I love the way he plays off all of his heel antics like he's dumbfounded. I wouldn't even mind if he became the long term General Manager as it looks like WWE has no idea what they are doing and no long term plans invested in one of the dumbest storylines I've ever seen (labtop). John Laurinaitus the Vice President of Talent Relations and Interim General Manager of Raw had a great promo with The Awesome Truth as Miz and Truth have uncanny timing and chemistry. John Laurinaitus the Vice President of Talent Relations and Interim General Manager is somewhat of a tweener at the moment though and it showed the way he handled himself in the promo with Awesome Truth. That could be a good thing as that's part of the way he gets heat because how bad his acting is it seems as he has no idea what he's doing.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> John Laurinaitus the Vice President of Talent Relations and Interim General Manager is fucking awesome and I love the way he plays off all of his heel antics like he's dumbfounded. I wouldn't even mind if he became the long term General Manager as it looks like WWE has no idea what they are doing and no long term plans invested in one of the dumbest storylines I've ever seen (labtop). John Laurinaitus the Vice President of Talent Relations and Interim General Manager of Raw had a great promo with The Awesome Truth as Miz and Truth have uncanny timing and chemistry. John Laurinaitus the Vice President of Talent Relations and Interim General Manager is somewhat of a tweener at the moment though and it showed the way he handled himself in the promo with Awesome Truth. That could be a good thing as that's part of the way he gets heat because how bad his acting is it seems as he has no idea what he's doing.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

He isn't on that icons level but he's getting there.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> Watched some Vengeance:
> 
> Sheamus/Christian ***
> R-Truth & The Miz/Punk & HHH *
> ...


One star for the grudge tag match. Are you serious bro? At least it most likely built to Survivor Series with Nash's interference. Obviously it would be ideal if it was someone other than Nash but whatever. Another match however that proves Punk to be one of the most sloppy in ring workers in the company - just criminally overrated as an actual wrestler.


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

*Batista 3 Disc Set*

Just some quick ratings, and short thoughts on the matches.

*Batista vs Doug Basham - 1/2**
OVW days. Decent little match that shows Batista before he was a star. 

*Batista vs Kane (Armageddon 2002) - *3/4*
Decent big man match. They kept the pace pretty fast.

*Batista vs Shawn Micheals (Armageddon 2003) - **3/4*
Good match, but HBK almost ruins it by not selling his back after Batista works on it the entire match.

*Batista/Flair vs Dudle Boys (Royal Rumble 2004) - *1/4*Another decent little match with a nice ending.

*Batista vs Chris Jericho (Vengeance 2004) - ***
Another RAW quality match. This set better pick up soon.

*Batista vs Triple H (Wrestlemania 21) - ***1/4*
Batista's best match at this point. Very solid match with an amazing build up.

*Batista vs Triple H (Vengeance 2005) - ****3/4*
My favorite Batista match ever. MOTY for the year 2005 in my opinion. Even better then HBK/Angle from WM 21. Brutal match.

*Batista vs JBL (Summerslam 2005) - **3/4*
Short and fun match. Some brutal spots here. The ending is great.

*Batista vs Eddie Guerrero (No Mercy 2005) - ***1/4*
Good wrestling match. I liked that they tried to keep the match grounded. You could tell they were holding back a bit.

*Batista vs King Booker (Survivor Series 2006) - **3/4*Their best match together. Decent match, but they just dont have very good chemistry.

*Batista vs King Booker vs Finlay (Smackdown 2006) - ****Very solid triple threat match. Adding Finlay was the perfect thing to help make Booker and Batista look good in the ring.

*Batista vs Undertaker (Wrestlemania 23) - ****1/4*
One of Batista's best matches, and a 2007 MOTYC. One of the biggest surprises of all time since nobody thought Undertaker could have a good match with Batista.

*Batista vs Edge (One Night Stand 2007) - **3/4*
Solid steel cage match. nothing too special, but a good addition to the ppv. Some nice spots in this one.

*Batista vs Undertaker (Cyber Sunday 2007) - *****
Another one of my favorite Batista matches. He looked like an animal in this one. Slower then their WM match, but still great.

*Batista/HHH/Flair vs Orton/Edge/Umaga (RAW 07) - DUD*
A 3 minute match with no ending. PASS.

*Batista vs John Cena (Summerslam 2008) - ***1/2*
Great match. Really surprised that Batista beat Cena clean here. Some great exchanges here.

*Batista vs Randy Orton (Armageddon 2008) - ***1/4*
Pretty good little match, but it could have been better. It was a little slow and the crowd didn't seem to care too much.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Vengeance 2011*
Air Boom vs. Jack Swagger/Dolph Ziggler - ***1/4
Sheamus vs. Christian - ***1/4
Triple H/CM Punk vs. Awesome Truth - ***
Randy Orton vs. Cody Rhodes - **3/4
John Cena vs. Alberto Del Rio (Last Man Standing) - **1/2
Mark Henry vs. Big Show - **1/4
Dolph Ziggler vs. Zach Ryder - *1/2
Beth Phoenix vs. Eve - *

Another solid PPV but with nothing that was outstanding. The opener was my MOTN and thought it really picked up during the second half of the match. The pace was just what is needed for an opening contest. Sheamus/Christian was good again but I slightly preferred their match at Hell in a Cell. Punk/HHH vs. Miz/Truth was good but nothing outstanding, although it was just to build towards Nash/HHH. I was expecting more from Orton/Rhodes and while it was still a good match it could have been much better. Didn't really get into the Last Man Standing match although it was interesting to see how they worked around the ring. Probably need a rewatch though. Show/Henry was a fun big man match and definitely need another watch after seeing some of the ratings it has got from others. Divas match was much better than I was expecting, Beth has really been able to get the best out of Eve and Kelly Kelly.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Punk's one of the better ring workers in the company and going anywhere at present. He knows how to play a convincing heel and face, is a great structurer of a match and his spots, sells very well, has tremendous facial expressions and mannerisms which sell the match and get him over as a character, hell on ability alone I'd only currently put Danielson, Mysterio, a peak Cena and _maybe_ Mcintyre, face Christian would also be pushing Punk. Turn him face again asap, he's just so much better at everything bar promos as a face its not funny, he's not an actively bad heel worker but the Sheamus match at Vengeance was nothing compared to some of his TV matches on ECW during his reign and I have no doubt its because he's not as good controlling a match and a segment as he is working from the bottom, hell Sheamus himself is a good and occasionally very good worker so it wasn't like Christian was having to drag some green rookie to a passable match.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I thought Christian did his best and carried Sheamus to a reasonable match. If there's anybody you can blam for there match not reaching its potential than it would have to be Sheamus. He wasn't giving Christian any credit throughout the match and pretty much squashed him and it was an awful ending because of his lack of selling as well.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Nah, Christian is just not adjusting to a heel, he's a good whiny shithead character and being a smaller wrestler he should be employing a lot more eye-poking and blatant cut off spots to keep the bigger men down, there's no reason a match featuring Christian constantly cheapshotting Sheamus and constantly building to Sheamus catching him and beating the piss out of him couldn't have worked, he's still got a lot of his babyface offence for crying out loud. I've seen a few people mention they should give him a secondary submission finisher/signature spot and have him work a limb as part of his control segment and I agree it would be the best thing for him at present.

Sheamus has had better matches with Henry and Orton this year, and Christian had better matches with Dreamer on ECW and Sheamus is a far better worker than Tommy Dreamer. The match would have been immensly better with ass kicking heel Sheamus brutalising heroic/sympathetic face Christian but there's still no excuse for the match being as average/below what it should have been and I have to say I'd place the blame more on Christian not clicking as a heel against Sheamus than I would Sheamus being someone who couldn't be carried.


On the plus side, Punk/Del Rio should provide for some good main events giving their house show footage which leaked on the net a while ago, glad they seem to be moving in the Punk in the title scene direction, and hopefully they can continue this supposed conspiracy in keeping the belt on ADR and link it into a story about Punk trying to capture the belt. Shame he's been killed as a character these past few months, not to play the 'HHH buries everyone' card but seeing as Punk has taken a lot of dirty finishes recently I'm struggling to see why HHH couldn't have eaten the pin at Vengeance, especially with the Nash interference. I get that Punk has wins over ADR and that can count as him having a reason to challenge for the belt...but #1 contenders who are only getting a shot because they beat the champ weeks ago and haven't won since hardly reflects well on either party, it makes the champ look like a lesser athlete when he's taking losses to a guy who's also eating pins on a regular basis and combined with the match not being fresh (though we'll no doubt get a longer and more drawn out match at SS) it's not exactly something WWE can bank on as a surefire PPV seller. Luckily they have Rock returning and it being in MSG to fall back on but I agree with Des Row (shocker of the year) that if WWE could master the build of a PPV and the match-ups to go along with their fun and at times great PPVs this year then buyrates and overall enthusiasm for the product would no doubt steadily increase.

SS does look to be a good card with Rock/Cena vs Awesome Truth, Punk vs Del Rio, Henry vs Show III, Orton/Rhodes rematch or SS tag, Christian/Sheamus in the same scenario as Orton/Rhodes, AirBoom, Ryder /Swagger and Ziggler all having possible matches as well as Beth vs Eve. Its a damn good card on paper and they could even involve HHH and Nash into the equation in a SS tag, but the execution and build for a lot of the matches is lacking. For example, Cena more or less handed Awesome Truth a beating last night...so how in the hell does he need Rock or why should the audience believe there's any threat posed to Rock/Cena. Imagine if they'd included Sheamus and Air Boom on the babyface side in a tag match vs the Conspiracy group, it could have gotten over the babyfaces in particular and maybe Ziggler on the heel side as future stars.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> Punk's one of the better ring workers in the company and going anywhere at present. He knows how to play a convincing heel and face, is a great structurer of a match and his spots, sells very well, has tremendous facial expressions and mannerisms which sell the match and get him over as a character, hell on ability alone I'd only currently put Danielson, Mysterio, a peak Cena and _maybe_ Mcintyre, face Christian would also be pushing Punk.


Punk is also the worst at calling spots, you can tell he's doing it at least 1 time every match he has .


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Meh, the more you watch the more you pick up on the calling, I agree his is pretty blatant a lot of the time but I try and look past it given the context of the match and them trying to work a capacity crowd without botching.

Also saw this booking fantasy on DVDVR:



> They should have Christian bring back the Peep Show and turn his "one more match" thing into him being Wile E. Coyote and scheming to get the MITB briefcase from Roadrunner Daniel Bryan. Christian trying to trick DB into eating meat in an attempt to get him angry and put the briefcase up in a match would be awesome. Then they can have a stip of the title shot vs Christian having to go vegan for a year.



FUCK.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Punk/Del Rio actually looks like it's going to get build, which is surprising since Del Rio/Cena had next to no build. Looking forward to that match anyway, kinda reminds me of RVD vs. Edge from Vengeance 2006, it's not going to end the show, it's not going to be the biggest match on the card but it's intriguing for that very matter. Cena isn't in the WWE Title match, Del Rio has something to prove and CM Punk needs to show the company that he can be on top. I'm expecting this to be the sleeper hit of the night, if WWE wants it to be (much like Edge vs. RVD). 

Not expecting much out of the huge tag match. Rock's going to be rusty, Miz and Truth aren't the best workers but I can see the crowd getting into it massively which is always a plus.

Not looking forward to Henry vs. Show. Really looking forward to a potential 5 on 5 involving HHH, Orton, Sheamus, Christian, Ziggler and so on.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> Punk's one of the better ring workers in the company and going anywhere at present. He knows how to play a convincing heel and face, is a great structurer of a match and his spots, sells very well, has tremendous facial expressions and mannerisms which sell the match and get him over as a character, hell on ability alone I'd only currently put Danielson, Mysterio, a peak Cena and _maybe_ Mcintyre, face Christian would also be pushing Punk. Turn him face again asap, he's just so much better at everything bar promos as a face its not funny, he's not an actively bad heel worker but the Sheamus match at Vengeance was nothing compared to some of his TV matches on ECW during his reign and I have no doubt its because he's not as good controlling a match and a segment as he is working from the bottom, hell Sheamus himself is a good and occasionally very good worker so it wasn't like Christian was having to drag some green rookie to a passable match.


Have to disagree. Punk is a first rate psychologist and seller but his offence is clumsy and horribly executed. He is a second tier worker as far as I'm concerned and not even in the same league as the likes of Rey, Christian, Ziggler and Daniel Bryan. If you care more about emotion than execution then I can see the appeal but he's just not pretty to watch.

Fact is, a great worker to me is someone who has really good matches with anyone on the roster and I don't see that with Punk. He's a man suited to big match situations much like Cena.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

> One star for the grudge tag match. Are you serious bro? At least it most likely built to Survivor Series with Nash's interference.


It was dull and stupid, and I didn't care about the Survivor Series build.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> It was dull and stupid, and I didn't care about the Survivor Series build.


Fair enough, it just felt like a super harsh rating for a match that I thought was pretty fun for the most part.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Don't be fooled by star power from that match. The match was bad, and the finish was really, really stupid.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Joe, you're a known WWE hater - or McMahon hater, either way there's going to be some bias in how you rate/explain your dislike for it. I can't see how that match is remotely as bad as you say, of course this is all opinions but I'm not being 'fooled' by anything. It was a fun match, not a good match, but certainly not a bad match either. Not sure what the actual problem with the finish is either, is it that it wasn't clean? If every finish was clean then feuds wouldn't get anywhere.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Have to disagree. Punk is a first rate psychologist and seller but his offence is clumsy and horribly executed. He is a second tier worker as far as I'm concerned and not even in the same league as the likes of Rey, Christian, Ziggler and Daniel Bryan. If you care more about emotion than execution then I can see the appeal but he's just not pretty to watch.
> 
> Fact is, a great worker to me is someone who has really good matches with anyone on the roster and I don't see that with Punk. He's a man suited to big match situations much like Cena.


See if you said this in 2008 or early 09 when he was face I'd agree, his offence was a bit all over the place and he looked so much more assured as a heel where he could dictate the pace of the match and keep to a more reserved offence and control most of the match through limb work. To me he's a great character and entertainer, sure sometimes his stuff may not look as clean as a whistle but he still gets me into his matches, he comes across as someone who studied the territories footage of Funk, Murdoch and co religiously and studied how to work a crowd, how to interact as a heel and face etc. His mannerisms and expressions are top notch, he bumps and sells well as a heel by feeding the babyface enough offence, as a face he demonstrated great long term selling vs ADR and in the Cena match where he sold the underdog character fighting for a cause to perfection, seriously the way they embraced Punk as the face and made Cena come across more as someone unbeatable and made Punk's struggle to prove his Best In The World character is what I adore about the match, they could have run a typical Cena match but they had him act more heelish and put him over as an iconic figure which made Punk's victory all the more legit and impressive.

I do enjoy Ziggler's bumping but he's still below Bryan, Christian, Mysterio etc. He does a lot of great things and is the best TV worker in the company now that Rey is injured and Christian heel, but he still lacks some of the great heel mannerisms that a guy like Punk brings to the table. I could have wrote for ages about the Punk/Rey Smackdown 12/2 match from 2010 and how great Punk was as the smarmy arsehole before unleashing a killer control segment, with Ziggler I do enjoy his matches and bumping but he's still a guy I feel who could use more mannerisms and heel traits. A lot of the time his bumping makes the match, if he could just work on control segmenta and the early portion of his matches by using more heel spots like displaying arrogance, making himself look a stooge by being outwitted by the face etc, these are all things Punk will do to put over a babyface and as such is why I really dig him as a worker, once Ziggler masters this he'll be pushing the top of my favourites list for sure.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> See if you said this in 2008 or early 09 when he was face I'd agree, his offence was a bit all over the place and he looked so much more assured as a heel where he could dictate the pace of the match and keep to a more reserved offence and control most of the match through limb work. To me he's a great character and entertainer, sure sometimes his stuff may not look as clean as a whistle but he still gets me into his matches, he comes across as someone who studied the territories footage of Funk, Murdoch and co religiously and studied how to work a crowd, how to interact as a heel and face etc. His mannerisms and expressions are top notch, he bumps and sells well as a heel by feeding the babyface enough offence, as a face he demonstrated great long term selling vs ADR and in the Cena match where he sold the underdog character fighting for a cause to perfection, seriously the way they embraced Punk as the face and made Cena come across more as someone unbeatable and made Punk's struggle to prove his Best In The World character is what I adore about the match, they could have run a typical Cena match but they had him act more heelish and put him over as an iconic figure which made Punk's victory all the more legit and impressive.
> 
> I do enjoy Ziggler's bumping but he's still below Bryan, Christian, Mysterio etc. He does a lot of great things and is the best TV worker in the company now that Rey is injured and Christian heel, but he still lacks some of the great heel mannerisms that a guy like Punk brings to the table. I could have wrote for ages about the Punk/Rey Smackdown 12/2 match from 2010 and how great Punk was as the smarmy arsehole before unleashing a killer control segment, with Ziggler I do enjoy his matches and bumping but he's still a guy I feel who could use more mannerisms and heel traits. A lot of the time his bumping makes the match, if he could just work on control segmenta and the early portion of his matches by using more heel spots like displaying arrogance, making himself look a stooge by being outwitted by the face etc, these are all things Punk will do to put over a babyface and as such is why I really dig him as a worker, once Ziggler masters this he'll be pushing the top of my favourites list for sure.


You make some fine points but the difference is that Punk just can't get me interested in a match against any old random opponent in the same way that I could watch Rey, Christian and Bryan against any opponent in pretty much any environment. 

I agree that he appears to have meticulously studied the art of wrestling and knows how to work the crowd and pull amazing expressions but I just find the majority of his offence unappealing and that for me is a bit of a deal breaker.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

> Joe, you're a known WWE hater - or McMahon hater, either way there's going to be some bias in how you rate/explain your dislike for it. I can't see how that match is remotely as bad as you say, of course this is all opinions but I'm not being 'fooled' by anything. It was a fun match, not a good match, but certainly not a bad match either. Not sure what the actual problem with the finish is either, is it that it wasn't clean? If every finish was clean then feuds wouldn't get anywhere.


Fair enough, I accept that. But tell me this: replace HHH and Punk with, let's say, Kane and Barrett, and if you had exactly the same match, I'm pretty sure the match reviews would be much more negative. But with Trips and Punk involved, people are asking themselves "Well, we have these two guys, how can there be a bad match?" 
You see, there is Punk, there is Triple H, there are outlaws R-Truth and Teh Miz (horrible backstage promo, btw), the story is intriguing, the video package is attractive, and all that jazz... And - meh! Boredom. The match sucked balls, the finish was bad, not because of Nash, but because of non-DQ and everything that finish represents. That Nash finish just reflects WWE's horrible booking nowadays.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I was expecting so much more out of that tag match. Although that post-match powerbomb made up for it. That shit would make Hayabusa cringe.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Recieved the WWE 2011 Annual DVD today for a great price which was £17.99.

For those of you who don't know a thing about this annual it includes The Best of Raw 2010, The Best of Smackdown 2009-2010 and also WWE Raw UK Tour in April 2011. Might take a while to watch all disks but even if I dont, what a great price!

13 More DVD's till 100 now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ That's a pretty cool set.

Big Show vs Floyd Mayweather - Wrestlemania XXIV

Fun as hell. Starts off slow with Floyd trying to use his speed over Show but Show eventually gets a hold of him. Show with a pretty nice beatdown with Mayweather taking more bumps than I expected. Couple pretty cool spots on Mayweather's crew as Big Show creates carnage. The finish with three chair shots and the legitimate brass knuckles shot to the face was awesome. - ***1/4


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I was tempted by that WWE Annual. It's a bargain but I want to watch the rest of the sets I have first. I'd hate to get overcrowded with sets I have yet to watch.

That Mayweather/Show match was awful. I really can't stand it.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Big Show destroying the guys who came out with Mayweather was funny


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

really wanted the shawn bret blu ray today but no stores are carrying it by me so i guess i gotta wait for amazon


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> Fair enough, I accept that. But tell me this: replace HHH and Punk with, let's say, Kane and Barrett, and if you had exactly the same match, I'm pretty sure the match reviews would be much more negative. But with Trips and Punk involved, people are asking themselves "Well, we have these two guys, how can there be a bad match?"
> You see, there is Punk, there is Triple H, there are outlaws R-Truth and Teh Miz (horrible backstage promo, btw), the story is intriguing, the video package is attractive, and all that jazz... And - meh! Boredom. The match sucked balls, the finish was bad, not because of Nash, but because of non-DQ and everything that finish represents. That Nash finish just reflects WWE's horrible booking nowadays.


If that theory is true then everyone on here would love the hell out of the Bret/HBK Iron Man just because its two known great wrestlers fighting one another. I don't think anyone forces themselves to accept a match is good because of the stars involved and if they do then that is very odd to say the least. Had Kane and Barrett been in that match and everything had been executed the same it wouldn't look half as good because they're not half as good at wrestling. Nothing to do with star power.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cactus said:


> I was tempted by that WWE Annual. It's a bargain but I want to watch the rest of the sets I have first. I'd hate to get overcrowded with sets I have yet to watch.
> 
> That Mayweather/Show match was awful. I really can't stand it.


I dunno, it was alot better than I expected it to be at first and I liked the atmosphere. Just a personal preference I guess.

Other stuff I watched from WM XXIV today.

MITB IV - **** (Favorite one, love the spots in it)
Orton/Cena/Trips - ***1/2 (Could've been so much better)
JBL/Finlay - **3/4 (Really fun opener)
HBK/Flair - ****1/2 (Still fucking LOVE this match)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i still <3 edge vs taker WM 24


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Recieved the WWE 2011 Annual DVD today for a great price which was £17.99.
> 
> For those of you who don't know a thing about this annual it includes The Best of Raw 2010, The Best of Smackdown 2009-2010 and also WWE Raw UK Tour in April 2011. Might take a while to watch all disks but even if I dont, what a great price!
> 
> 13 More DVD's till 100 now.


Could have sworn that I saw that for like 12 quid in either ASDA or Tesco recently.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, I'm in a documentary mood, tonight, so in you guys's opinions, which one is the best/favorite single wrestler documentary?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

^It's £12 in Asda, yes.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

redeadening said:


> i still <3 edge vs taker WM 24


It's a Top 5 WrestleMania main event imo. The pace and build leading up to the final stretch is marvelous.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

edges promo from that night is an all time favourite


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> Nah, Christian is just not adjusting to a heel, he's a good whiny shithead character and being a smaller wrestler he should be employing a lot more eye-poking and blatant cut off spots to keep the bigger men down, there's no reason a match featuring Christian constantly cheapshotting Sheamus and constantly building to Sheamus catching him and beating the piss out of him couldn't have worked, he's still got a lot of his babyface offence for crying out loud. I've seen a few people mention they should give him a secondary submission finisher/signature spot and have him work a limb as part of his control segment and I agree it would be the best thing for him at present.
> 
> Sheamus has had better matches with Henry and Orton this year, and Christian had better matches with Dreamer on ECW and Sheamus is a far better worker than Tommy Dreamer. The match would have been immensly better with ass kicking heel Sheamus brutalising heroic/sympathetic face Christian but there's still no excuse for the match being as average/below what it should have been and I have to say I'd place the blame more on Christian not clicking as a heel against Sheamus than I would Sheamus being someone who couldn't be carried.



I guess you can blame it on the lack of chemistry or perhaps the lack of depth in Christian's character and Sheamus being somewhat confused. The seasoned veteran and significantly better in ring worker is the side I'm on in this one. Sheamus perhaps just worked the match as he thought WWE was building Christian's character to be and that is a pussy\coward heel who isn't really taken seriously as a threat to him. It was pretty back and forth throughout the match and towards the ending Christian was gaining momentum but I wasn't buying Sheamus selling at all. Christian had his offense going on all cylinders but Sheamus managed to make him look like a pussy by easilly kicking out of his pins at the ONE count which even took Michael Cole by surprise. 

You are not really giving Christian's in ring work enough credit as a heel though. Despite the god awful booking of WWE and the lack of depth in his character he still managed to have the best series of matches (better than Punk\Cena) of the year with Randy Orton. When he had his second reign as Heavyweight Champion I can remember him having two or three solid matches on Smackdown carrying bums like Zekial Jackson. He still manages to get pretty good crowd reactions as a heel whenever he taunts the crowd while working matches as well. Put him in a solid storyline and than you can give him a better overall judgement of his in ring heel work because his mic work is excellent considering what he has to work with.

I agree that Christian's in ring work compliments him better being a babyface but at this stage of his career I don't think they were going to develope a new heel offense for him. The heel turn was rushed and somewhat forced on him at the beginning of the Orton series but I've had no problems with it as Christian is much more entertaining as a heel and has a far wider range on the mic. Although his ECW in ring work was very solid as a babyface, His personality was god awful boring. As much as he's struggling to adjust as a heel in the ring he has adapted perfectly outside the ring and has done a lot with little. WWE is not giving him ANYTHING to work with ever since the ending of the Orton series.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Clique, I agree 100%.



redeadening said:


> edges promo from that night is an all time favourite


Let us bask in it's awesomeness!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Anguyen92 said:


> Well, I'm in a documentary mood, tonight, so in you guys's opinions, which one is the best/favorite single wrestler documentary?


Memphis Heat. It's in the Home Videos section of the Multimedia section. Well worth checking out. Best wrestling doc I've seen.



Brye said:


> I dunno, it was alot better than I expected it to be at first and I liked the atmosphere. Just a personal preference I guess.
> 
> Other stuff I watched from WM XXIV today.
> 
> ...


I love 'Mania 24. Shame it kinda flopped for me at the last hour or so though. On top of the Mayweather/Show match, I really don't like 'Taker/Edge.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cactus said:


> Memphis Heat. It's in the Home Videos section of the Multimedia section. Well worth checking out. Best wrestling doc I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> I love 'Mania 24. Shame it kinda flopped for me at the last hour or so though. On top of the Mayweather/Show match, I really don't like 'Taker/Edge.




Anyway, my ratings for WM24 are pretty much identical to Byre... just bump Finlay//JBL up 1/2*, lower Flair/HBK 1/2*, and Taker/Edge gets ****1/4 for me and MOTN.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I think Flair/HBK could be a five star match for me. I'll need to give it another watch though. The atmosphere and story-telling in that match is phenomenal. 2000s Veteran Flair is criminally underrated.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> Anyway, my ratings for WM24 are pretty much identical to Byre... just bump Finlay//JBL up 1/2*, lower Flair/HBK 1/2*, and Taker/Edge gets ****1/4 for me and MOTN.


I agree with you, Taker vs Edge was great and MOTN imo.
one of my favorite parts of the match is this :





:lmao


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Show/Maywether is probably my #2 MOTN behind Michaels/Flair. JBL/Fit is really the only other match on the card I like.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Could have sworn that I saw that for like 12 quid in either ASDA or Tesco recently.


Just when I thought I got it for a good price...

Oh well back on topic and the new Orton DVD was a really nice short hour and a half documentary and it was really easy to watch. Probably my favourite atm with Shawn Michaels: My Journey behind it.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

I really like Wrestlemania 24. Flair/HBK is my MOTN which Edge/Taker just slightly behind. Finlay/JBL is also a lot of fun. I remember when the event happened and many ***** ratings being thrown at Flair/HBK. Really great match, I think I have it at ****1/2 although I rarely see it talked about now.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I love WM 24, 3rd greatest WM of all time for me. Or second, I actually forget my own damn list . WM XIX is #1 and WM 17 IS NOT top 3 at all. Might not even be top 5 for me tbh.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Summerslam 1997*

*Cage Match*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. Mankind - **1/2

Goldust vs. Brian Pillman - *

The Goodwins vs. The Legion of Doom - *3/4

*European Championship*
The British Bulldog vs. Ken Shamrock - **

Los Boricuas vs. The Disciples of Apocalypse - DUD

*Intercontinental Championship*
Owen Hart vs. Steve Austin - ****1/4

*WWF Championship | Shawn Michaels as Guest Referee*
The Undertaker vs. Bret Hart - ***3/4

The two main events and the opener to a degree were really the only highlights of the show, the rest was pretty shite. Aside from the ending of the Austin/Owen match, it was really good and the main event should have been a bit better but, was still pretty good.


----------



## lemo (Jan 1, 2006)

Does anybody know how to get rid of those bars on the sides when watching WWE blue rays? I used to edit the settings in dvd's to 4:13 & it worked for dvd's but not blue rays !


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

RockCity™ said:


> *Summerslam 1997*
> 
> *Cage Match*
> Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. Mankind - **1/2
> ...


Taker and Bret had a better match at "One Night Only",their best match IMO.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

That Wrestlemania 24 promo always makes me laugh. I've no idea why. 

What are CM Punk's best matches and promos?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> That Wrestlemania 24 promo always makes me laugh. I've no idea why.
> 
> What are CM Punk's best matches and promos?


I can go on for days on that guy. Let's cut it down to this:

vs. John Cena (MITB and Summerslam 2011)
vs. Rey Mysterio (Over The Limit 2010 & Capitol Punishment 2011)
vs. Randy Orton (Wrestlemania 27)
vs. Jeff Hardy TLC Match (Summerslam 2009)

6/27 RAW Promo


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

WrestleMania XXIV is my favorite PPV of 2008, one of my top 5 WrestleManias, and one of my favorite PPVs ever.

*Belfast Brawl: Finlay vs. JBL*
The buildup to this was so awkward, I didn't know what to think. What started as "who is McMahon's son?" turned into literally a bad joke, and instead of Finlay/McMahon, we ended up with a very even matchup between two of the stiffest guys in the business. So in the end, instead of Finlay/McMahon and JBL/Jericho, we get a good matchup that doesn't make much sense. Oh well. 

The match reminded me a lot of a TNA match. Just weapons up the wazoo, with no real logic. It was solid for what it was, but I thought these two would go harder on each other. Also, this was a very strange choice for opener, given a 7-man ladder match is next.

**3/4

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Probably the most middle-of-the-road ladder match for me, not the best, not the worst. The best are WM 21, 22, XXV, and the SD ones from the MITB ppvs in 2010 and 2011. The worst are WrestleMania 23 and XXVI.

This was a lot of fun, Morrison's spot was probably the best. Plus, I loved the callback to the end the WM 23 MITB between Punk and Anderson.

***1/2

*Batista vs. Umaga*
After Lashley/Umaga at WM 23, I thought this would be a lot of fun. Batista had nothing better to do, why not pair him up with a monster heel he never faced before? It gave a lot of the depth to the card. The match itself is just bland. Not the worst ever, but not very good, either. Umaga probably carries most of it, which is a shame. I guess I forgot Lashley/Umaga worked because of the overbooking. Just an instantly forgettable match.

**1/2

*ECW Title: Chavo Guerrero vs. Kane*
No one cared about this match, but the end result was still a fun surprise. Kane wins a kid-of world title for the first time in a decade.

**

*Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair*
What made this match so special was after months of heels coming out and challenging Flair to be the one to end his career, Flair came out himself and challenged Michaels. He said I want to see if I can beat YOU, and not vice-versa. The match is so special, because you get Michaels being the heel Flair asked him to be, a perfectly simple exchange of action, and a steady build. This one kicks into another gear with Michaels' missed moonsault, Flair's dirty tactics, some nearfalls, and one of the most beautiful finishes ever to a wrestling. Disregard that Flair has since wrestled again in TNA, the emotion is all here, no matter what happened after. Easily my MOTY and one of my favorite matches of all time.

*****

*Divas Tag Match*
The action is so-so. The lights go out. Ric Flair just retired. No one cares.

**

*WWE Championship: Randy Orton vs. John Cena vs. Triple H*
Think of it as the "lite" version of the 3-way at WM XX. Non-stop action, three huge feuds, Cena had come back from injury at RR, HHH had come back from injury at SS, Orton was the unstoppable champion. Anyone could of won it, I'm glad Orton did, since the whole feud made it seem like HHH vs. Cena...for Orton's title. Some good nearfalls and a fast-paced. Nice co-main event.

***3/4

*Floyd Mayweather vs. The Big Show*
I really hated the buildup to this one. Big Show comes back after Edge/Mysterio, seems happy, immediately turns heel, Mayweather comes in and defends Rey, then Mayweather starts throwing around his money and Big Show is the sympathetic face again. Mayweather was awful on the mic, the story was weird, and the match was just so obviously padded. The action itself is decent, but what was all this for, then? Show ends up looking good at the end, since nothing else can take him down.

**1/2

*World Heavyweight Championship: Edge vs. Undertaker*
Considering that no one expected this to main event, Ric Flair retired, Randy Orton beat John Cena and Triple H, and Floyd Mayweahter KOed the Big Show, it's amazing Edge and Undertaker were able to bring the crowd back to life. They were a little dead at first, mostly because this was a deliberate pace. The match was very smart and simple, and these two had great chemistry.

At a couple of points, it really looked like Edge had UT beaten, which is pretty cool. And the ending was great. A feud a year in the making, a damn good match, and a feel-good ending.

****


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Just found The Ricky Steamboat 3DVD set which was released last year for just £6.00. What a steal.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Just found The Ricky Steamboat 3DVD set which was released last year for just £6.00. What a steal.


And for anyone wondering where he got it from, its on SilverVision for today's Wild Wednesday offer, along with Vengeance 2002 (TRIPLE THREAT~!)

http://www.silvervision.co.uk/category/Wild-Wednesday/page1.html


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

2 great deals, id get Vengeance if i didnt already have the 3 way on Rock's dvd


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

My ratings for Wrestlemania 24.

Wrestlemania 24

1. JBL vs Finalay (Street Fight) - **3/4
2. Money in the bank laddeer match - ****
3. Batista vs Umaga - *3/4
4. Kane vs Chavo Guerrero - DUD
5. Shawn Michaels vs Ric Flair - ****1/2
6. Divas tag match - **1/4
7. Triple H vs Randy Orton vs John Cena - ***3/4
8. Big Show vs Mayweather - **3/4
9. Undertaker vs Edge - ****1/4

A great ppv. Third best Wrestlemania that we have had in my opinion. JBL and Finlay gave us a pretty good street fight. The spot with JBL throwing a trash can at Hornswoggle was great. I was surprised when JBL won though. I kind of expected more, but it was still a good opener.

Money in the bank was great. It was just not stop action. Big spots 24/7. This is my favorite MITB actually. Batista/Umaga was decent. I expected a lot more out of these two, but it was pretty much a filler feud since neither guy had anything going for them by the time WM 24 came close, so they just put them both in this match. The Batista bomb at the end was sick though.

Kane squashed Chavo in less then ten seconds. I cant really complain about that one. Flair and Michaels put on a MOTN and the match of the year for 2008. The emotion in the Flair match was huge. It really is a shame that he went to TNA in my opinion. He could have retired like a real man, instead he is bleeding buckets in TNA. 

The divas tag match was one of the best divas matches of that year. The triple threat match for the WWE title was great. I was honestly surprised that Orton retained the belt here. Great fast paced action from all 3 men. Better then their triple threat match a year later at night of champions.

Big Show and Mayweather may be the best celeb match they have done at Wrestlemania. It was just really fun. Undertaker/Edge was also a great match. The first half was a bit slower, but I didn't mind. I actually liked how Edge would counter everything Undertaker would throw at him. The second half of the match was even better. I was really surprised when Edge kicked out of the Tombstone. He did something that not even Batista could do a year earlier.

Overall this is a great ppv. Not only are the matches great, but you need to check out the pyro. I know that people say that pyro doesnt make the show, but holy shit it can really add to it in my opinion. It looked just amazing.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I haven't seen Vengeance 2002 so I decided to also buy that. The card is strong and I am looking foward to receiving both DVDS. They really are great offers.

That site also has a couple of Royal Rumbles 03 and 07 I believe for £5 each.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Wrestlemania 24*
Finlay/JBL - ***
MITB - ****1/4
Batista/Umaga - *3/4
Chavo/Kane - N/A
HBK/Flair - ****1/4
Divas - *3/4
Orton/HHH/Cena - ***3/4
Mayweather/Show - ***1/2
Edge/Taker - ****1/2

Top 3 Wrestlemania of all time


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pretty much agree with Alim other than his MITB Rating and would swap the ratings for the Flair match and the ME.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I can go on for days on that guy. Let's cut it down to this:
> 
> vs. John Cena (MITB and Summerslam 2011)
> vs. Rey Mysterio (Over The Limit 2010 & Capitol Punishment 2011)
> ...


Call me crazy, but as shocking as the 6/27 work/shoot was, the promo he cut with Vince McMahon and John Cena two weeks later was even better. His comparison of John Cena to the Yankees sports dynasty (in Boston, no less) was the perfect encapsulation of people's frustration with the way John Cena is booked as a perpetual underdog. It's the old school way of booking a babyface, yes, but it had run its course when his title was getting put in jeopardy by R-Truth of all people, and it was good that the WWE acknowledged it for that brief moment with CM Punk.

John Cena gets criminally underrated on the microphone, but that night was one of his best. He kept his composure as the babyface, but let the story be about CM Punk. I never thought he'd have as much chemistry with another wrestler as he did with Edge, but his work with CM Punk took him up to an even higher level.

And Vince McMahon killed it as usual. Watching him go from strutting to the ring and calling CM Punk by his real name to breaking down and apologizing was the type of vulnerability they were striving to duplicate later on when they relieved him of his duties.

Easily the best go-home promo before a PPV in recent memory.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I wish there was a site like Silvervision (not ebay or anything like that) for North America. I'd probably own more than two wrestling dvds then.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah it is a great site with good offers and awesome variety. The tagged classics are nice as well because the WWF is not blurred.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

quoipourquoi said:


> Call me crazy, but as shocking as the 6/27 work/shoot was, the promo he cut with Vince McMahon and John Cena two weeks later was even better. His comparison of John Cena to the Yankees sports dynasty (in Boston, no less) was the perfect encapsulation of people's frustration with the way John Cena is booked as a perpetual underdog. It's the old school way of booking a babyface, yes, but it had run its course when his title was getting put in jeopardy by R-Truth of all people, and it was good that the WWE acknowledged it for that brief moment with CM Punk.
> 
> John Cena gets criminally underrated on the microphone, but that night was one of his best. He kept his composure as the babyface, but let the story be about CM Punk. I never thought he'd have as much chemistry with another wrestler as he did with Edge, but his work with CM Punk took him up to an even higher level.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. The first contract signing blows away the initial shoot. Promo of the year in my books.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Contract signing is my favorite promo in a very long time. Thought everyone did a great job in it and it really made Punk look like he had Vince by the balls.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Brye said:


> Contract signing is my favorite promo in a very long time. Thought everyone did a great job in it and it really made Punk look like he had Vince by the balls.


The only other one that jumps immediately to mind is The Miz's walk-and-talk from the locker room to the ring from January 11, 2010. He didn't have much of an established angle going on (US Title feud with MVP), so when he started firing away on everything that impeded his overall progress within the company, it really blindsided me. Before then, I never really understood the point of his on-screen character (he seemed to just blend in with every other Chris Jericho wannabe), so it was almost as if he was rebuilding himself as an original performer - not just some cardboard cutout who hates the good guys because his script tells him to, but instead as a wannabe fan favorite who developed a serious chip on his shoulder. I didn't think it was as good of a segment as CM Punk's contract negotiation by any means, but because he cut that first part of his promo alone before MVP came out, it's almost as impressive from the standpoint of individual performance, and it really cemented his career trajectory.







I was pissed that it didn't make it onto the _Best of RAW 2010_ DVD, but hey, Tea Time with Santino was cute.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Haven't seen much mention of the HBK/Hart DVD.

10/10 for the documentary alone. The format which they did it and the content that was discussed was phenomenal. The questions were great and JR did a great job of rolling with the punches and creating questions on the fly. Loved the heavy use of insider terms. Has there ever been mention of "babyface" or "heel" in a WWE DVD? They totally threw kayfabe out the window in every possible way which really just made it restriction free.

Gonna start on the matches tomorrow, but it looks like we have a great lineup. By far the best WWE documentary I've ever seen.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm a sucker for good wrestling documentaries...

... maybe I'll give this a purchase after I get my ticket taken care of


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> I'm a sucker for good wrestling documentaries...
> 
> ... maybe I'll give this a purchase after I get my ticket taken care of


I'm a big DVD guy so I always buy, but even for someone who doesn't pay for shit it's worth the $20. It'll be the quickest 2 hours of WWE you'll ever watch.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I wasn't a fan of the documentary. The majority of what was said was already said in Bret's book, but only in Bret's perspective though.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

the Bret/Shawn DVD is awesome and a must watch to any WWE fan, specially because it has an unique style and sincerity that you never see from WWE DVDs. 

But Memphis Heat >>>>> any wrestling documentary ever imo.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

*WWE Judgment Day 2005:

MNM w/ Melina vs Charlie Haas and Hardcore Holly: ** 1/2.
Carlito w/ Matt Morgan vs The Big Show: **.
Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero: ***.
Orlando Jordan vs Heidenreich: * 1/4.
Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero: *** 3/4.
John Cena vs JBL: ****.*

Eddie & JBL were always beasts, but I really like the way they turn Eddie heel. Since Wrestlemania, it was a slow and well worked heel turn. Now they just break the tag teams on one show and probably at the next week they don't even recognise that. Eddie sold the character so well that it was a nice fresh air seeing him as a heel. JBL was always a great entertainer. Perhaps he was not the pure athlete or the greatest of all time in the ring, but he and Cena did an awesome job in the I Quit Match. JBL is a very talented man and I think that he's been underrated by many.

Also, what a crazy characters were given at this time. M-M-M-M-att Morgan was just ridiculous. Did I mention the word "ridiculous"? How can I forget the Angle stoker character! Or the Heidenreich "you want to be my friend?" character! Yep, they were some pretty weird mixes at the time.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I can't help but feel there was something lacking in the Bret/Shawn DVD. It was really good but, seemed as if there was something missing.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

RockCity™ said:


> I can't help but feel there was something lacking in the Bret/Shawn DVD. It was really good but, seemed as if there was something missing.


It definitely could've used the RAW-after-WrestleMania promo between the two as an extra. As for the documentary itself, the lack of a _random-talking-heads_ portion gave it a different feel than the other DVDs the company has put out - and I'm glad. I don't really give a shit what Alex Riley and Kaitlyn would've had to say about the rivalry.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Alim said:


> I wasn't a fan of the documentary. The majority of what was said was already said in Bret's book, but only in Bret's perspective though.


Hm, I didn't read the book so still think it would be interesting?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Read the damn book for fuck's sake.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

EBboy™;10512299 said:


> Hm, I didn't read the book so still think it would be interesting?


Gotta read the book if you're a Bret fan, or even a wrestling fan in general. It's not all revolved around the screwjob so, yes it would still be interesting. Best wrestling book ever.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

The book is incredibily thick and I've never seen a Wrestler go so much into detail like Bret does. Even the smallest of smallest things he still managed to cover greatly and it all wasn't just him being a negative bitter man either. Great storytelling and probally the best Wrestling book you can pick up.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd still give the edge to Have a Nice Day, solely for the DDP/Austin road story.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Summerslam 2011 Blu-Ray came today. Looking forward to watching it again. Especially the two main events.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I hope they're on the 2011 comp at the end of the year.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> I hope they're on the 2011 comp at the end of the year.


Personally, I only look forward to Christian/Orton being on the _Best Of_. I thought Cena/Punk was a step behind their Money In the Bank match, but I've only watched it twice. And the ending and aftermath, while shocking and intriguing at the time, kinda leaves a sour taste in my mouth. Certainly one of the better matches from the WWE this year, but I can't see myself watching it regularly when the very similar MITB match was and still is more exciting, though not necessarily better executed in terms of performance.

But then again, I liked Henry/Orton at Hell in a Cell, so what the fuck do I know?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It was a horrendous ending yes. Just horrifyingly bad all around.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Fully Loaded 2000 what are peoples ratings? I loved the Rock Benoit and Triple H Jericho match and that amazing spot people forget where Rikishi went superfly of the top a steel cage on val Venis's ass does that sound wrong or is it just me?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

T&A & Trish Vs Hardys & Lita - ***1/2
Tazz Vs Al Snow - **
Saturn Vs Eddie - **3/4
APA Vs E&C - **1/2
Val Vs Rikishi - ***1/2
Undertaker Vs Angle - **3/4
Jericho Vs HHH - ****3/4
Rock Vs Benoit - ****

Awesome event, with every single match being at least good and watchable. Most of the "lower" ratings are just because they got so little time. LMS and Main Event are both awesome.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> It was a horrendous ending yes. Just horrifyingly bad all around.


What bothers me is just how good that ending could have been if it wasn't a weekly thing for referees to miss a rope break. The Special Guest Referee match could be so much better if the normal referees weren't so completely oblivious themselves. That's why I like Shawn Michaels' performance at SummerSlam 1997 (more than Hart's or Undertaker's, really): That is how you work that gimmick into the finish.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

KingCal said:


> T&A & Trish Vs Hardys & Lita - ***1/2
> Tazz Vs Al Snow - **
> Saturn Vs Eddie - **3/4
> APA Vs E&C - **1/2
> ...


(Y) I still can't decide however what the best PPV of the year 2000 is, I have narrowed it down to Backlash or Fully Loaded.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bret's book is 1000x better than HBK's, in fact next time I come across my copy HBK's book its going to become a roll of toilet paper.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

I finally watched the latest chapter in Shawn/ Bret saga. I have to say this has to be one of the most informative DVD's I ever seen. Very interesting no doubt to finally have HBK and Bret talk with JR in the same room. 

Talking it out.


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

*Vengeance 2011* 

1. Air Boom vs Swagger/Ziggler - ***1/2
2. Dolph Ziggler vs Zack Ryder - **1/2
3. Eve vs Beth Phoenix - **3/4
4. Sheamus vs Christian - ***
5. Triple H/CM Punk vs Truth/Miz - ***
6. Randy Orton vs Cody Rhodes - **3/4
7. Mark Henry vs Big Show - ***
8. John Cena vs ADR (LMS) - ***1/4

Overall this is a very solid ppv. If this had just one 4 star match, then it would have been one of the best ppv's of the year. Every match on the card was solid, but nothing too great. The opener was pretty awesome. It is one of the best tag matches we have seen in a while.

Ziggler/Ryder and the divas match were both pretty decent. I was actually surprised that the divas match was so good. Sheamus/Christian and Orton/Rhodes were both pretty good matches. I liked Sheamus/Christian a little bit more.

HHH/Punk vs Truth/Miz was a fun match. Not the best match of the night, but it was my favorite. It was another solid match. The two main events were also both very good and surprised me a lot. I figured that ADR/Cena would be pretty good since their last match was pretty underrated, but Henry/Show was the real surprise of the show. I could not believe how good the match was.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

> Personally, I only look forward to Christian/Orton being on the Best Of. I thought Cena/Punk was a step behind their Money In the Bank match, but I've only watched it twice. And the ending and aftermath, while shocking and intriguing at the time, kinda leaves a sour taste in my mouth. Certainly one of the better matches from the WWE this year, but I can't see myself watching it regularly when the very similar MITB match was and still is more exciting, though not necessarily better executed in terms of performance.
> 
> But then again, I liked Henry/Orton at Hell in a Cell, so what the fuck do I know?


 Amen. The one match I am hoping for one of the "Best PPV matches of 2011" set is Christian/Orton at SummerSlam. Cena/Punk II would be nice, as well, but only as a companion piece.

I can't bring myself to buy SS '11, simply because all I really want is Christian/Orton, which is one of my MOTYs. The rest of the card was solid, but not necessary. It just wasn't SUMMERSLAM.

What killed me was that 1) they rushed the feud. Punk came back after a WEEK. Cena won a flimsy title in a flimsy bullshit tournament. The match itself is very good, but Punk getting a pin out of nowhere, the typical botched ref count, the Nash powerbomb, and ADR cashing in was just so overbooked. The match didn't feel over, the ref count was already donw in Christian/Orton at Capitol Punishment, and wtf was Nash doing there?

And yes, strangely, I'd rather see Henry/Orton from HIAC on the set.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RockCity™ said:


>


Might be a good watch.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I wonder how much of 1995 KOTR is gonna be shown on there :side:.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

In its entirety no doubt.

King Mabel oh man.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I just watched the Shawn vs. Bret DVD, and while I thought it was outstanding, at the end of the interview, I felt a bit disappointed. I can't put my finger on exactly what, but I feel something was missing. Did anyone else think Shawn was coming across as a liar talking about different parts of 1997. When he started stuttering, saying YOU KNOW over and over, couldn't get his words out. It just looked a bit weird, like Shawn was nervously trying to spit it out while keeping something covered up.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> I just watched the Shawn vs. Bret DVD, and while I thought it was outstanding, at the end of the interview, I felt a bit disappointed. I can't put my finger on exactly what, but I feel something was missing. Did anyone else think Shawn was coming across as a liar talking about different parts of 1997. When he started stuttering, saying YOU KNOW over and over, couldn't get his words out. It just looked a bit weird, like Shawn was nervously trying to spit it out while keeping something covered up.


Nah I don't think that. I believe he was only emotional when they reached the whole screwjob. He was pretty honest with the Clique chapter so I doubt he would hide anything. At that stage there was just no reason to. 

I thought it was really an outstanding DVDs. Sure they could have added more but in all and all I was really satisfied. 

Would really want another one with Vince and Bret or Vince/Bret/HBK and later maybe Hebner, Hunter....yeah you know the whole freaking bunch who where part of the screwjob.

But somehow I believe that one must cherish what he's given.

LOL but still this would probably explain also why Hunter was calling Bret goat a while back. He knew some dirt will be coming his way when that DVD was released. 

LOL ouch HBK threw him right under the buss there . If anyone biggest assholes came out to be people who where whispering bad things to both HBK (Who was obviously HHH) and Briscos. What about Pat Patterson and SGT. Slaughter? Can't remember them mentioning them. 

I could only imagine what would happen if Punk during their feud gave a small fraction of this documentary for the audience to look at when Bret and HBK throws HHH under the bus......


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Alim said:


> Gotta read the book if you're a Bret fan, or even a wrestling fan in general. It's not all revolved around the screwjob so, yes it would still be interesting. Best wrestling book ever.


I think I still liked Foley's more just because he still seemed happy with how everything worked for him and didn't seem nearly as bitter as Bret. I also found it easier to relate to the parts where he talks about his childhood and before he got into wrestling because we both grew up on Long Island. I also might put Jericho's over Bret's as well but those are the only ones. My older brother was a wrestling fan in his younger days and he even bought the Bret Hart book and said that he loved it. 



quoipourquoi said:


> Personally, I only look forward to Christian/Orton being on the _Best Of_. I thought Cena/Punk was a step behind their Money In the Bank match, *but I've only watched it twice*. And the ending and aftermath, while shocking and intriguing at the time, kinda leaves a sour taste in my mouth. Certainly one of the better matches from the WWE this year, but I can't see myself watching it regularly when the very similar MITB match was and still is more exciting, though not necessarily better executed in terms of performance.
> 
> But then again, I liked Henry/Orton at Hell in a Cell, so what the fuck do I know?


How many times do you need to watch a match? There are really only a handful of great matches out there that I've ever watched more than twice. And most of those were because I was still a little kid and had a limited wrestling video collection. I don't think there is a match that has taken place in the last 4 years that I've watched 3 times.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

When Shawn got to talking about 1997 he probably couldn't REMEMBER half of it. Guy was coked off his tits the majority of the year :lmao.

Watched the Greatest Superstars of the 21st Century documentary last night. Not much to say on it other than Billy Kidman got FAT and :lmao at Melina having to say nice things about Trish.

*sigh* I wonder if I'll ever see a wrestling documentary that I will legit enjoy again. Bret/HBK was disappointing, Memphis Heat was ok but waaaay too short, Orton's was mostly crap, Big Show's was hugely disappointing and waaay too short, the 21st Century one was basic and a little dull... and I don't remember any others really . Last good one was Jericho's.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

KingCal said:


> When Shawn got to talking about 1997 he probably couldn't REMEMBER half of it. Guy was coked off his tits the majority of the year :lmao.
> 
> Watched the Greatest Superstars of the 21st Century documentary last night. Not much to say on it other than Billy Kidman got FAT and :lmao at Melina having to say nice things about Trish.
> 
> *sigh* I wonder if I'll ever see a wrestling documentary that I will legit enjoy again. Bret/HBK was disappointing, Memphis Heat was ok but waaaay too short, *Orton's was mostly crap*, Big Show's was hugely disappointing and waaay too short, the 21st Century one was basic and a little dull... and I don't remember any others really . Last good one was Jericho's.


Hmmmm, care to say what was wrong with it? I find the documentary to be good, right below the tier of HBK, Benoit, and Jericho. Its always nice to see what's going on with a superstar's schedule during the road to Wrestlemania as well as the standard documentary and the fact that Randy did admit that he was a douche, backstage, during the mid 00s and managed to fix that problem somewhat.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

They missed out a TON of his career/major feuds etc, and I really, really don't want any more of that "experience" crap where they follow them on the road for a while. At least it wasn't ALL that like the John Cena Experience which is one of the worst documentaries I've seen along with his first one. Maybe his THIRD documentary will actually be about his wrestling career . But yeah, Orton. Take out the RTWM crap and talk more about his big feuds with Undertaker, HBK etc.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ All right, fair enough, that's true, the doc didn't really cover certain feuds like HBK or Taker or Cena for that matter, but it did give somewhat of an insight to Orton as a person and that's probably what I liked the most about it, though something like that may not be your cup of tea.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

When I watch documentaries on wrestlers I kinda want them to talk about their wrestling career for the most part . Background and little bits here and there are perfectly fine, but dammit, talk about wrestling!!!


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Summerslam 2000*
TLC 1 - ****1/4
Triple H vs. The Rock vs. Kurt Angle - ***3/4
Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit (2/3 Falls) - ***
Shane McMahon vs. Steve Blackman (Hardcore Match) - **
Too Cool/Rikishi vs. Right to Censor - **
Eddie Guerrero/Chyna vs. Val Venis/Trish Stratus - *3/4
X-Pac vs. Road Dogg –*1/2
Jerry ‘The King’ Lawler vs. Tazz – ¼*

Interesting PPV as there was 2 really good matches and then a couple average matches. The others were pretty bad and not worth watching. The TLC match is great and probably my favourite one. Enjoyable main event, with a few good nears falls. Worth a watch if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

It baffles me when some people bring up SS 2000 as one of the best PPV's ever (every so often when the thread is created... again and again and again ). Aside from TLC and Benoit/Jericho, everything else is pretty far down on the ratings for me, though the hardcore match is worth a watch for pure entertainment and an epic Shane McMahon bump lol. As far as the main event goes... personally I think its trash and they had a better one on BOTH Raw and Smackdown around that time.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Definitely wouldn't say it's one of the best PPV's ever. There is no where near enough good matches to make it that. 

I haven't seen the other triple threat matches that they have had, but will have to find them and have a watch.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Looking at the whole card, Cal's right. It really wasn't anything brilliant. TLC is a five star classic from me, and the main event and Benoit/Jericho match are pretty good, but everything else is meh. It probably gets more recognition then it deserves for the Shane bump and the pure associated with the time. 

Oh, this next review is from a website that I've been working on. Link in the sig. [/cheapplug]

*Vengeance 2011 Review*
I went into this PPV with very low expectations since WWE did a horrific job of promoting it. The company is pushing Survivor Series pretty heavilly this year, so many fans did not bother to purchase this PPV as Survivor Series is next month, and it is the focal point.
*
Air Boom vs Dolph Ziggler & Jack Swagger - Tag Team Championship*
Like they have been doing the past two PPVs, Air Boom put on an exciting match. These guys are perfect at opening a PPV. They don't steal the show, but they excite you enough to keep your hopes up that the rest of the event is going to be entertaining. Once Air Boom hit that hot tag, the match gets going. Lots of back and forth action until Air Boom wins cleanly.
*****
*
Dolph Ziggler vs Zack Ryder - United States Championship*
Nothing much to say about this one. Ziggler was most likely tired from the last match, so this was kept short. They teased Ryder winning a few times, but Ziggler puts the Woo Woo Kid away with a superkick. Zack Ryder should've gotten the win though as he can make a far better use of the U.S. title.
***1/2
*
*Beth Phoenix vs Eve - Diva's Championship*
The diva's matches on the last few PPVs have been decent, and this was no exception. While it still doesn't make me fully care about the division, this match was enjoyable and I'm happy that Beth can hold on to the title for a bit longer.
***3/4*

*Christian vs Sheamus*
Much like their match at Hell in a Cell, Christian and Sheamus have a good match but at the end of the day, it's still a filler match that WWE threw on the card to eat up time. Sheamus wins via Brogue Kick. I think WWE are feeding Sheamus PPV wins until they decide it's time for him to get a shot against Henry's title.
*****

*Triple H & CM Punk vs The Miz & R-Truth*
Kevin Nash made a surprise appearance and took out Triple H when the ref wasn't looking. With The Game out of the picture, The Awesome Truth hit their double team finisher and picked up the win. Nash then delivers a powerbomb to Triple H, post match. This was quite uneventful, which was disappointing as I was expecting a big overbooked ending that would make you think it was booked by Vince Russo himself. The match itself wasn't terrible, I was just expecting so much more going on within the match.
***1/2*

*Cody Rhodes vs Randy Orton*
I'm not a fan of either guy and with Cody's title not even being on the line, this wasn't at all interesting to me. I will give credit where credit is due though and say the ending was cool. Cody manages to steal a win of Randy when one of his baggers distracts the Viper. I'm not a fan of Rhodes, but it's cool to see WWE pushing new stars, and it's evident that he will eventually become a main event performer for the company.
***1/2*

*Mark Henry vs Big Show - World Heavyweight Championship*
This match ends in a draw after the ring collapses after a huge superplex as neither man can continue. This match look terrible on paper and I wasn't looking forward in the slightest, but I was plesantly greeted with a great big man match with many near-falls and the superplex ending was a cool nod at the good ol' days. Easily Mark Henry's best match.
****1/2*

*Alberto Del Rio vs John Cena - WWE Championship - Last Man Standing*
The match taken place in a wrecked ring was a nice touch and they manage to work around having no ropes. They fought all over the place in this one. In the ring, on the stage, backstage. Gosh, it was fun. It only really got interesting when they went backstage though, and I didn't see Alberto having a chance in hell beating Cena until when Miz/Truth came out. They hit their finishers on Cena, while Del Rio was down after he took an AA through the announce table, which helped Del Rio in winning. It was awesome to see Cena take a loss, but it would be much better if Cena could lose in a clean manner as it would help give Del Rio more credibility.
****1/4
*
A pretty average PPV, but that doesn't mean it wasn't enjoyable. I enjoyed it because there was no bad matches on the card and the Henry/Show ending was awesome. Then again, this PPV is most likely going to be forgotten in a few months as it wasn't at all memorable. A hesitant thumbs up.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Cactus said:


> *Cody Rhodes vs Randy Orton*
> I'm not a fan of either guy and with Cody's title not even being on the line, this wasn't at all interesting to me. I will give credit where credit is due though and say the ending was cool.* Cody manages to steal a win of Randy when one of his baggers distracts the Viper*. I'm not a fan of Rhodes, but it's cool to see WWE pushing new stars, and it's evident that he will eventually become a main event performer for the company.
> ***1/2*


What? Cody lost.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Was looking through some old PPVs today and remembered Fully Loaded '99. I was about 7 years old and the PPV accidentally cut to a porno right before Trips/Rock strap match. Needless to say I was pissed at the time. :side:

My dad got a refund and got the show free that Tuesday though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

KingCal said:


> It baffles me when some people bring up SS 2000 as one of the best PPV's ever (every so often when the thread is created... again and again and again ). Aside from TLC and Benoit/Jericho, everything else is pretty far down on the ratings for me, though the hardcore match is worth a watch for pure entertainment and an epic Shane McMahon bump lol. As far as the main event goes... personally I think its trash and they had a better one on BOTH Raw and Smackdown around that time.


I'm strongly considering just copying the 2/3 Falls and main event, and just selling the master copy for profit. I have the TLC match on the first Hardyz Boyz DVD anyway.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> What? Cody lost.


Shit son, you're right. I could of sworn Cody won.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Not sure about anyone else but I certainly expected good stuff from Henry/Show and certainly didn't consider it terrible looking on paper. WWE have a decent track record when it comes to doing heavyweight vs heavyweight bomb throwing matches (Batista/Taker, Taker/Kane WM 14, Taker vs Show 2008) and they delivered again in buckets: Henry working the leg was good and helped with his great killer offence that looks vicious on anyone of any size, them trading bombs got the crowd hyped to fuck and they teased and built to a super finisher having to be used to put the other away wonderfully: Henry showing signs of frustration and panic when Show kicked out of the WSS was a wonderful hint at him losing and the subsequent top rope chokeslam (people don't give Henry credit for taking a bump of that magnitude for a man of his age, size and condition). Also really dug the spot where Show glanced at his hand before unloading on Henry and again they built well to its crediblity in putting Henry down on SD prior to the match which helped make it a good nearfall.

People crapping on the finish annoy me greatly tbh, Show having to practially kill himself to put Henry down coupled with Henry's subsequent selling and refusal to be helped up cemented the aura of his character and was a testament in how to book a monster and a World Champion, it really left you deflated at seeing even a man of Show's size have no answer and the rematch most likely in a Gimmick match should go along way to further enhancing Henry's mystique when he hopefully annihalates Show and marches on to his next program.

Henry's a great worker at this point in time and can have good/great matches with the bigger guys and smaller guys, his character adds so much to his matches and his offence is some of the best going today. It certainly helps the man is a bumping freak and can take some audacious bumps for a man of his size, like seriously Ziggler is my favourite bumper atm but Henry ain't far behind when you consider the weight he's packing to take some of these bumps.

As for Summerslam 2000: fun event but not great by any means, doesn't help that I don't rate the TLC all to highly especially when up against III from Smackdown in 2001. Benoit/Jericho going just over 14 minutes for a 2/3 falls match also bugged me, really crapped on their ability to build suspense and drama between the falls which hurt the match. ME was ok but I'm not a great fan of triple threat matches on PPV and vastly prefer short and to the point equivalents on TV: still they recovered ok from the Angle concussion and did a nice job making Rock look like he was in a battle.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is it in *Seabs* megapost yet?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*WrestleMania 21*

Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio - ***

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit vs. Christian vs. Kane vs. Shelton Benjamin - ****1/4

The Undertaker vs. Randy Orton - ***1/2

*Womens Championship*
Trish Stratus vs. Christy Hemme - 3/4*

Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle - ****1/2

*Sumo Match*
Akebono vs. The Big Show - Um.... 

*WWE Championship*
John Bradshaw Layfield vs. John Cena - **

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H vs. Batista - **1/2

Event was really good if you exclude the two main title matches and the womens match. Certainly worth a watch. Cena/JBL redeem themselves with their I Quit encounter and Triple H/Batista do the same with Hell in a Cell a few months later.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I dunno McQueen but you may wish to try the WWE section, sure I've seen links for entire PPVs before not long after the show's have ended, though Seabs is a star by separating each match which makes it so mucb easier to find the match you want.

Vastly prefer Taker/Orton and MITB to Shawn/Angle Wrestlemania 21, MITB is made by Benoit and Taker/Orton was just a really well done young superstar vs veteran match-up that began a great 8 month feud that should have been the making of Orton.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Only thing I don't like about Shawn/Angle is the ridiculous opening few minutes with Shawn taking Kurt to the mat.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wrestlemania 21 was a great transitional PPV. While the two main events may not hold up as well today, particularly as both were outdone by the afformentioned Last Man Standing and HIAC matches, at the time they felt very much like 'passing of the torch' or 'creating a new ME star' caliber matches.

I remeber watching the event on PPV at my favorite Pub. Was a great time and the 200 plus people really got into them. On subsequent viewings I felt that the Cena/JBL & HHH/Batista contests were solid.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Seeing the kind of business that WM21 did, I think Vince must have become allergic to using the biggest stage of them all to create main event stars.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thinking of buying Money in the Bank 2011 today, shame it isn't on bluray


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> Only thing I don't like about Shawn/Angle is the ridiculous opening few minutes with Shawn taking Kurt to the mat.


I don't really like the match as a whole but I never got this complaint. Michaels surprises Angle by outclassing him where he (supposedly) shines in the opening. Angle mat work in the opening parts of matches are generally dull as shit so watching it go in another direction was nifty. If I remember right that pissed Kurt off to the point of bomb-throwing, which is one of the better ways to build up to that kind of stuff.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

hanshanshans911 said:


> Thinking of buying Money in the Bank 2011 today, shame it isn't on bluray


It annoyed the shit out of me too! Every other PPV to my knowledge is on DVD & Blu-Ray yet they didn't bring out MITB on Blu-Ray.  At least, in the UK anyway. I know WWE are cutting down on blu-ray's in the US, or so I heard.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

RockCity™ said:


> It annoyed the shit out of me too! Every other PPV to my knowledge is on DVD & Blu-Ray yet they didn't bring out MITB on Blu-Ray.  At least, in the UK anyway. I know WWE are cutting down on blu-ray's in the US, or so I heard.


Yeah best ppv of the year, it's really annoying.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Segunda Caida said:


> I dunno McQueen but you may wish to try the WWE section, sure I've seen links for entire PPVs before not long after the show's have ended, though Seabs is a star by separating each match which makes it so mucb easier to find the match you want.
> 
> Vastly prefer Taker/Orton and MITB to Shawn/Angle Wrestlemania 21, MITB is made by Benoit and Taker/Orton was just a really well done young superstar vs veteran match-up that began a great 8 month feud that should have been the making of Orton.


I do still have HBK/Angle as the MOTY myself, but Taker/Orton and MITB were two awesome matches as well. I would say Taker/Orton's feud was the rebirth of Orton, since Orton had already been made in Evolution and crushed after leaving. 

WrestleMania 21

Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio - ***1/2

Money in the Bank Ladder Match
Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit vs. Christian vs. Kane vs. Shelton Benjamin - ****1/4

The Undertaker vs. Randy Orton - ****1/4

Womens Championship
Trish Stratus vs. Christy Hemme - *

Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle - ****1/2

Sumo Match
Akebono vs. The Big Show - DUD

WWE Championship
John Bradshaw Layfield vs. John Cena - *1/4

World Heavyweight Championship
Triple H vs. Batista - **


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Mania 21*
Guerrero vs. Mysterio: **3/4*
MITB: ****1/2*
Orton vs. Taker: ****1/4*
Michaels vs. Angle: ****1/2*
Cena vs. JBL: *1/4**
Batista vs. Triple H: ***1/2*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Matches in 2005 I'd take over Shawn/Angle:

Eddie vs Rey 23/06/2005, Great American Bash 2005 and Judgement Day 2005
Cena/JBL I Quit Match, Judgement Day 2005
Batista/HHH HIAC Vengeance 2005
MITB I Wrestlemania 21
Taker/Orton Wrestlemania 21, Casket Match No Mercy 2005, HIAC Armageddon 2005
HHH vs Flair Steel Cage Taboo Tuesday 2005
Shelton/HBK if it was the GoldRush tournament, can't recall if it was 2004 or 2005
Angle/Jannety SD 2005, build up to Shawn/Angle Mania. Adored it for a TV match, could probably do with a rewatch though.

2005 was a pretty great year in all honesty for match quality as well as great angles/feuds. The Raw/Smackdown Survivor Series feud was really great stuff, still adore that parking lot brawl on Raw.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Batista vs. Hunter III is definite MOTY for me.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I wouldn't argue against that, perfect blow off match to a blood feud and established Batista as a real Champion. Also made HHH look good in defeat which made his subsequent turn on Flair all the more sweeter.

Rey/Eddie 23/06/2005 is probably my pick though and definitely my favourite match of the year, Eddie's insane character performance combined with the usual fluid Rey/Eddie chemistry just made for a hell of a match, never goes down either on a rewatch. In fact I usually find something more I like about Eddie or the match, his heel schtick could make any match better as evidenced by the House Show match vs Malenko in 1997 that was actually a rare good Eddie/Dean match. Largely because they had a clear face/heel dynamic, stuck to making Eddie stooge and bump like a freak and built to a finish.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Batista/Hunter II was looking really fucking awesome until Batista made a superman comeback at the end ignoring all the back work HHH did, which was essentially the entire match lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Batista/HHH HIAC is a close second... but I wouldn't argue against it being MOTY for others.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*WrestleMania 23*

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
CM Punk vs. Ken Kennedy vs. King Booker vs. Matt Hardy vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Edge vs. Randy Orton vs. Finlay - ****

The Great Khali vs. Kane - 1/2*

*United States Championship*
Chris Benoit vs. MVP - ***1/2

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista vs. The Undertaker - ***3/4

ECW Originals vs. The New Breed - **1/4

Bobby Lashley vs. Umaga - **

*Womens Championship*
Melina vs. Ashley - 1/4*

*WWE Championship*
John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels - ****1/4

Overall, this was actually a really good WrestleMania. I wasn't high on it the the last time I watched it but this time around after paying attention a bit more, it's actually pretty good. MVP showed that he can hold his own with the likes of Benoit. MITB was really fun, even if it was a clusterfuck. Batista had his best match at the time with Undertaker and Cena & Michaels had a really good match. Definitely worth a watch.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

If Benoit/MVP had gotten more time I think it definitely could've been a top 5 Mania. Might still be actually. Cena/HBK is such an incredibly great match. Absolutely baffles me that it hasn't made its way onto a set.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*23*
MITB: ***1/2*
MVP vs. Benoit: *****
Batista vs. Undertaker: ******
Lashley vs. Umaga: ***1/2*
Cena vs. Michaels: *****3/4*


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

My top 5 matches of 2005.

1. Batista vs Triple H HIAC (Vengeance) - ****3/4
2. Kurt Angle vs Shawn Michaels (Wrestlemania 21) - ****1/2
3. Triple H vs Ric Flair SCM (Taboo Tuesday) - ****1/2
4. John Cena vs JBL IQM (Judgment Day) - ****1/4
5. Edge vs Matt Hardy SCM (Unforgiven) - ****1/4


-----------------

What do you guys think about Survivor Series 2005? I remember that this ppv was built up so well. It had the huge Elimination tag match, and Cena/Angle, and Undertakers return. I have never seen it though, so do you guys have any ratings/thoughts on the show?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Bui said:


> What do you guys think about Survivor Series 2005? I remember that this ppv was built up so well. It had the huge Elimination tag match, and Cena/Angle, and Undertakers return. I have never seen it though, so do you guys have any ratings/thoughts on the show?


I have a soft spot for the show since it was really when I got back into wrestling full time after taking some time off during the Summer Of Batista and Cena .

HHH/Flair is a good match, though I vastly prefer their Cage match. Cena/Angle is a solid contest, but as with 99% of Cena matches during this time everyone wanted the belt off Cena and were pissed when he won .

The main event SS Elimination match is a ton of fun. Nice build up (I was at the Raw the week before, where they had the big brawl in the parking lot which was pretty cool), but was fucked up due to Batista getting injured after the double chokeslam on SD a couple of weeks before (made it out like it happened during the brawl on Raw), and then Eddie's death 2 weeks earlier . Still, turned out great for the most part and Orton had another "Survivor Series moment" which was kind of his thing for a few years, and then Undertaker's return to get Orton was awesome, especially with him destroying the entire SD roster to try and get to him.


----------



## Tanner1495 (May 21, 2011)

I think I may be in the minority, but I believe that Flair/HHH at Taboo Tuesday is better than HBK/Angle at Mania, although I have both at *****, so it's a pretty close race.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Tanner1495 said:


> I think I may be in the minority, but I believe that Flair/HHH at Taboo Tuesday is better than HBK/Angle at Mania, although I have both at *****, so it's a pretty close race.


I'd put the cage match over HBK/Angle WM. Both at ****1/4 for me though.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Money in the Bank Ladder Match
CM Punk vs. Ken Kennedy vs. King Booker vs. Matt Hardy vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Edge vs. Randy Orton vs. Finlay - ***1/2

The Great Khali vs. Kane - 1/2*

United States Championship
Chris Benoit vs. MVP - ***1/2

World Heavyweight Championship
Batista vs. The Undertaker - ****1/2

ECW Originals vs. The New Breed - **1/4

Bobby Lashley vs. Umaga - **

Womens Championship
Melina vs. Ashley - 1/4*

WWE Championship
John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels - ****1/4

Taker/Batista WM23 is MOTY for me, and while Cena/HBK was an excellent match and worthy of the main event spot, I still feel like Taker/Batista should have main evented. Then again, Batista was fired up from not going on last apparently, so if that's what led to them having a MOTY/MOTYC, then I guess I should be happy with what happened.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't think I ever saw HHH vs Batista II. That was at Backlash?

The HIAC is a WWE MOTYC though, really liked Cena/JBL "I Quit" & Orton/Taker from Wrestlemania too. Gah, I gotta watch that Flair/HHH Taboo Tuesday match


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> I don't think I ever saw HHH vs Batista II. That was at Backlash?


Yeah, its from Backlash.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not sure I care enough about HHH to actively look for/download one of his matches even though Batista was one of the guys I actually enjoyed him working with.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Ive gotta watch that Flair/HHH match now too haha.

Have you seen any matches from Backlash 2005?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Benjamin/Jericho from Backlash '05 is pretty good. I think there's a Benoit/Edge LMS on that show too.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

the year of 2005 as a whole was a really great year, but the RAW ppv's really stood out, especially Vengeance and Backlash.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No I think Backlash 2005 is the one Backlash I haven't seen now that I think about it.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Dude your failing me, been watching too much Chikara?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

That year also had a fuckload of shit. I recall making a poll that year with lots of options for what should be the wrestlecrap gooker winner.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why would I ever watch CHIKARA?

Just missed the '05 one. Was pretty busy with work that year and must have never got around to watching it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

2005 had a lot of good TV stuff as well. Eddie/Rey 23/6 squahses everything else for MOTY for me. Not even sure what I'd put second but it isn't close to that. Hell, I'd say it's a lot better than anything I've seen from the world that year. Old news but shut up.

HHH's 05 is probably his best year after 2000. Maybe 01.


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

I loved Batista/HHH from Backlash 05. It was even better then their Wrestlemania match. I loved the story of the match, Triple H was sure that Batista would fall to the Pedigree so he kept trying to hit it the entire match. When he did hit it though, the referee was out so that still didn't tell us if Batista could or couldnt kick out of that move. 

I loved how they cut out all of the bullshit and just right away started to hit each other with bombs. I also loved how stiff HHH was when he worked on Batista's back. If I had to rate the match, I would give it ***1/4


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Can't say I've seen Backlash 05 (and I may watch too much Chikara by some standards), but I did watch the Bret v Shawn DVD!



The “Montreal Screw-job” may be one of the single most important moments of the WWF/WWE “Attitude” era. It created the biggest villain in wrestling history, Vincent K. McMahon, which ultimately shifted the balance of power in the “Monday Night Wars”. It was one of the few times you’ll ever see a professional wrestler being worked by his own people, which made it surreal at the time it happened. The documentary “Wrestling with Shadows” covers this story from Bret’s perspective, but this DVD set takes it to another level with Shawn Michaels in the mix. Greatest Rivalries: Shawn v Bret isn’t focused solely on the Montreal happening, as the DVD fleshes out both men’s entire careers working with and around one another. WWE hasn’t always been known for their great shoot productions, but this DVD (and the Legends of Wrestling panel show) go a long way in respecting the viewer. Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels have been through a lot together, and this DVD is the definitive story of their intertwining careers.

SPOILERS FOLLOW

Disc 1 (Jim Ross interviews Shawn and Bret together)

There’s no better person to conduct these interviews than Jim Ross. Ross oozes the business from every part of his being. I was surprised to see both Bret and Shawn getting a little teary-eyed at different points during this. I didn’t expect as much honesty as all three men brought into the production. I feel like Bret Hart was the more informative participant in the interview. Shawn wasn’t without sharing, but Bret was on full shoot mode. The WWE have mastered cutting video with interviews, and this DVD is no different. Each portion of this rivalry is covered masterfully from a visual standpoint, as it is in the dialogue. The majority of moments mentioned by Shawn and Bret are shown on the screen as they’re being discussed. There’s plenty of good quotes and brutal honesty (mostly from the Hitman), and this is far and away the highlight of the compilation.

Disc 2 (Late 80′s- Early 90′s Matches)

The second disc is the real meat and potatoes disc of the set. You come for the interview, but you’ll stay for the matches, as that’s where the re-watchability lies. There are some choice picks on this one, and it’s nice to see them all in their complete duration. Neidhart and Janetty may not be the focus of the disc, but it’s nice seeing them worked into the collection.

The Rockers vs. The Hart Foundation (Madison Square Garden – 25th November, 1989) (****): Bret and Neidhart wrestling in the corner to see who would start off displays the Hart Foundation’s attention to detail. Gorilla Monsoon called out the Hitman for his hair being too greasy, the man was one of the best wrestling perspectives there ever was. Hillbilly Jim on commentary isn’t something I’ve heard too much of, but as a HBJ mark it was awesome. Jim Neidhart is one of a kind, and deserves a lot more recognition as one of the all-time wrestling personalities. Bret threw some mean European Uppercuts at Shawn, and the MSG crowd took notice. These two were already going hard in ’89. All four guys found a chance for an entertaining exchange with one another. Tag Team wrestling at its finest. The Draw finish angred the crowd, but was brilliant booking. Two babyface teams can’t find the finish line, and have a heated brawl to boot.

The Rockers vs. The Hart Foundation (Tokyo Dome – 30th March, 1991) (***): Despite not speaking Japanese, I still enjoy the commentary. The Hart Foundation work decidedly more heel in this compared to the MSG match from ’89. This match doesn’t have as quick of a pace, and doesn’t feature much intensity. The bright side is this match features a definitive ending, Hart Foundation winning, but it doesn’t have the personality of their previous encounter on the disc.

Ladder Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship: Bret Hart (C) vs. Shawn Michaels (Portland, Maine- 21st July, 1992) (***): It’s a pleasure getting to see Sherri at ringside for this one. Gorilla Monsoon and Lord Alfred Hayes had wonderful chemistry in the booth. The added element of the ladder psychology keeps the HBK/Hitman rivalry diverse. I still get a kick out of Michaels’ finisher being a Back Suplex during this time. Sadly for Shawn he had to take his crazy ladder bump over the top rope and out. The match isn’t long, but it’s cool to see these two work Shawn’s trademark match.

WWE Championship Match: Bret Hart (C) vs. Shawn Michaels (Survivor Series – 25th November, 1992) (****): Both guys cut a quality promo before the match. Mean Gene put over Bret in his interview, and Bret couldn’t hide his smile, as he was ecstatic being the champion. The commentary duo of Vince McMahon and Bobby Heenan added another layer of greatness to the proceedings. There was never a more technical WWF/WWE Champion than Bret Hart. Some guys make wrestling feel more like a show, but Bret created the atmosphere of a sporting event. Shawn is no slouch either, and that’s what makes this a “Greatest Rivalry” selection. I enjoyed seeing Bret dominate the early going as the masterful face. I feel like that’s not as common in today’s wrestling landscape. The consistency is refreshing. Both men actually seem like they’re trying to execute a gampelan, and not just going down a list of maneuvers. HBK’s over-the-top salesmanship is rivaled only by Ric Flair on the all-time scale. They work a Ref Bump into the match, but it’s not one that factors into the outcome. These two only put on great matches, and this was no different. This may not be their most epic meeting, but it probably stole Survivor Series ’92.

The set also features…
Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels (Wrestling Challenge – 10th February, 1990)
Intercontinental Championship Match: Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels (Syracuse, New York- 29th April, 1992)
Steel Cage Match: Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels (Utica, New York – 1st December, 1993)

Disc 3 (Mania XII – Present)

WrestleMania XII Iron Man Match: Bret Hart (C) v Shawn Michaels (*****): Long match (obviously). A little slow at first, but the back and forth is solid, and the ending is classic. HBK kicked a time keeper’s head off. Bret slowly turns heel the whole match. This is the type of match that will never happen at Mania again. After hearing Bret and Shawn discuss the match it makes you respect it even more. It’s amazing that they planned the entire thing, and that it all went off without a hitch. The ending of this match is burned into my memory, but the bout itself may be the greatest match in wrestling history. It’s not on the level of importance as Andre/Hogan Mania III, but it’s easily on the level of quality that Steamboat/Savage put out on that same Mania III.

Their Hall of Fame inductions and Bret returning to Raw are also included. All three are great moments in these men’s careers. Shawn and Bret are the epitome of Hall of Famers. Then in the Blu-Ray special features we’re treated to the Montreal Screwjob, and a few more non-match segments including the likes of the Hart Foundation. The only thing this set doesn’t contain is the documentary “Wrestling with Shadows” that chronicled this whole situation all those years ago.

———————————–

There are no two people who deserved to kick-off the “Greatest Rivalries” collection more than Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels. While both men had plenty of epic feuds, they will forever be connected due to their time at the top of Vince McMahon’s WWF. This DVD set aims to provide closure for a hectic period in wrestling history, and I think it does a fantastic job in accomplishing that. There’s not too many guys you can watch work for an entire DVD set, but HBK and the Hitman never disappoint. There’s excellent wrestling all around, and it all comes in different forms because these two never put on the same match twice.

Final Verdict: Must have for any wrestling fan! Come for the controversy, stay for the craftsmanship.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Watched the Ricky Steamboat documentary and I must say it was very entertaining. It kept my interest and it was just nice to hear about his life. He is not arrogant like many other people in the wrestling business. He seems modest, selfless and very likeable.

I will start with the matches later some time this coming week.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Survivor Series 2000*

Steve Blackman, Crash Holly & Molly Holly vs. T&A & Trish Stratus - **

*Elimination Four on Four Match*
K-Kwik, Billy Gunn, Road Dogg & Chyna vs. The Radicalz - **

Kane vs. Chris Jericho - **1/4

*WWF European Championship*
William Regal vs. Hardcore Holly - *1/4

The Rock vs. Rikishi - ***1/2 

*WWF Womens Championship*
Ivory vs. Lita - 1/2*

*WWF Championship*
Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker - ***1/4

The Hardy Boyz & The Dudley Boyz vs. Edge & Christian and Right To Censor - *

*No Disqualification*
Triple H vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin - ***1/4

The good thing is, there were some watchable matches on the card, the bad/surprising thing is, Rikishi vs. The Rock was MOTN, at least in my opinion. Triple H/Stone Cold was actually entertaining for the most part but the ending was like it was booked by Vince Russo or someone else from WCW during it's dying days. I wouldn't go out of my way to watch this one again in a hurry but it's not something I will avoid for the rest of my life.

Overall Grade: C


----------



## LastRide (Oct 11, 2011)

*More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

- Jim Ross confirmed on Twitter this weekend that following the feedback from the new Shawn Michaels and Bret Hart Rivalries DVD, there will be more Rivalries sets released in the future.

Ross didn't know what rivalries the sets would feature but it was reported earlier this year that WWE was looking at doing a Steve Austin vs. The Rock DVD.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

I was gutted when they shelved the Rock/Austin DVD and did Bret/Shawn instead.

If they are going to do more rivalry sets, then they need to get Austin and Rock in a room together and get this shit done.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

Yeah Rock Austin should be great.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

Rock will do it via satellite

8*D


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

Austin vs. Rock doesn't interest me. Austin vs Bret on the other hand is a different story

I'm disappointed that they won't be able to have a Hogan vs. Savage in the future without Randy's input


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

I'd love a Triple H vs. Mick Foley DVD. Austin vs. Rock would be great too, as well as Austin vs. Bret.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

That would be amazing to have them two having an interview.

The Undertaker and Kane
Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Vince McMahon
WCW vs nWo round table
Edge and Christian, Hardy Boyz,Dudley Boyz

Would all be great


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

Goldberg Vs Hunter 

:lmao

Bonus DVD Extra:
Paul Vs Bill in a straight up shoot fight on set.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

Rock, Austin, JR, in the same room, honest talk, sounds great. I was pissed when they replaced Rock/Austin with Michaels/Hart.
Rock/HHH, Rock/Foley, Hogan/Sting, Taker/HBK and Austin/Vince would be great in the future.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*



Rock316AE said:


> Rock, Austin, JR, in the same room, honest talk, sounds great. I was pissed when they replaced Rock/Austin with Michaels/Hart.
> Rock/HHH, Rock/Foley, Hogan/Sting, *Taker/HBK* and Austin/Vince would be great in the future.


Great shout with that.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

Yeah, it's too bad that the Austin vs. Rock DVD was pushed back. I'm sure that it'll be a higher priority now, seeing how well received the Michaels vs. Hart DVD has gotten.

I'm not sure they could do a Vince vs. ??? It'd be debated back and forth as being a work and not a shoot, regardless if he's telling the truth or not. Only when Vince is dead and gone will he be looked at as a true visionary of sports entertainment, rather than the "Mr. McMahon" character he "plays" on TV every week now (when he's on TV that is).


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

Steiner vs HHH please.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

Austin vs McMahon, with a candid McMahon sitting right next to Austin. That would be great. I wonder what would happen once they got to Austin walking out on the Company.


----------



## LastRide (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*



dougfisher_05 said:


> Austin vs McMahon, with a candid McMahon sitting right next to Austin. That would be great. I wonder what would happen once they got to Austin walking out on the Company.


They already did that.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*



admiremyclone said:


> I was gutted when they shelved the Rock/Austin DVD and did Bret/Shawn instead.
> 
> If they are going to do more rivalry sets, then they need to get Austin and Rockin a room together​ and get this shit done.


then both call some mania matches


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

I was thinking :

Austin vs. Rock
Undertaker vs. Kane
HHH vs. Mick Foley
Cena vs. Orton


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*



Rock316AE said:


> Rock, Austin, JR, in the same room, honest talk, sounds great.* I was pissed when they replaced Rock/Austin with Michaels/Hart.*
> 
> Rock/HHH, Rock/Foley, Hogan/Sting, Taker/HBK and Austin/Vince would be great in the future.


The reason why the Stone Cold Steve Austin/The Rock DVD didn't come out yet was because of WWE deciding to do another feature length DVD for Stone Cold Steve Austin which had his career from WrestleMania 17 also featured. Having two DVD's out at the same time with the same person at the forefront would have been too much and the plan was always to have the Shawn Michaels/Bret Hart one first and made sense.

There was a report recently that said WWE would probably release the DVD with Stone Cold Steve Austin and The Rock after WrestleMania which again would make sense as The Rock would have just done his match with John Cena and that would help sell the DVD further. People need to remember that because of his schedule it isn't easy to tie The Rock down and from what Shawn Michaels and Jim Ross both said on Twitter a lot of time was needed to make the DVD which is something The Rock rarely has but it is scheduled to be the next one, other DVD's i'd love to see though would be as followed.

Sting/Ric Flair in their NWA/WCW days
Shawn Michaels/Kevin Nash/Scott Hall through all three men feuding with each other
Undertaker/Mick Foley
Shawn Michaels/Undertaker as i would love to hear The Undertaker's take on Shawn Michaels
Sting/Hollywood Hogan and the truth about WCW/NWO politics from both mens perspective
The Rock/Triple H from Intercontinental title to WWE title to 2002 and their final battle
The Undertaker/Kane from the start of the storyline through to a final battle
Stone Cold Steve Austin/Triple H
Mick Foley/Triple H from 1997 through to 2000
Edge and Christian/The Hardyz/The Dudleys
Kurt Angle/Brock Lesnar
Shawn Michaels/Triple H
John Cena/Edge from New Years Revolution in 2006 through to Backlash in 2009
Shawn Michaels/Chris Jericho
John Cena/Randy Orton but that one isn't viable for a long time yet


----------



## MarkusB (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

Problem is:

How many of the other iconic rivalries had genuine heat like Shawn/Bret?

Yes, the backstage gossip from the other feuds will be intersting but i don't think they will be as impactful as the Shawn/Bret interview.

I imagine having Rock and Austin sitting beside each other with JR will just be like a big love-in. Nice as that will be to watch, it won't have the same edge or shock value.:hmm:


----------



## LastRide (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*



> Sting/Hollywood Hogan and the truth about WCW/NWO politics from both mens perspective


That would be awesome man but Sting to appear in a WWE studio to film this? That will never happen.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

I know, and I can't wait for Austin's new DVD but the original plan was Rock/Austin first, it was announced in March if i remember correctly. They changed the order in August, they also made a poll in the WWE DVD site around that time. personally HBK/Bret wasn't interesting, they also did not renew me anything, but i was never a huge fan of both of them, I can see why it will be interesting for their fans.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I picked up the Bret\Shawn dvd a few days back and I finished the whole interview\documentary session already. Great interview that you can give Bret more than half the credit for. As much as people say Bret might be a mark for himself the truth is he sees the business in a very unique way and put the rivalary with Shawn and much more in a great perspective here. I wish Shawn would of touched up on a few subjects a little more aggressively and not hold back ANYTHING. Shawn was ok and he had a few insightful things to say as well but his career was far too interesting and he should have went all out. 

Most people on here think HBK\Bret WM12 does not hold up well or never even thought much of it in the first place. I find it very interesting that Bret claimed it was his greatest match EVER in this dvd. Now that I watch the match again I can see why people don't think as highly of it as Bret did as it has its fair share of flaws. The match had great action, athleticism, and cardio\condiiton was unbelieveable. The thing that ruined the match was entirely WWE's fault in not adding enough depth to both characters and it was just a face vs face matchup that didn't have nearly as much physocialogy as it potentially could have. Bret hart claimed in the interview session that WWE was jerking around his character and just had the title on him just to have the title and this is the exact reason why the match didn't reach its potential. WWE should be held accountable for the match not reaching expectations from many due to there awful booking. Excellent dvd though and the best shoot\dvd WWE has ever came out with thanks to the Hitman.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

No other sets seem as interesting, since Bret - HBK was actually a real on screen and off screen hatred / rivalry.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

Rock\Austin dvd would be a must BUY. I like the WWE's decision in releasing the Bret\HBK dvd first because the rivalry came before and it opened up so many things such as Austin's feud with Mcmahon that also created a huge boom and perhaps played a part in the eventual legandary Rock\Austin feud. I can't wait for it and now that WWE is on great terms with The Rock they need to get going on it very soon. We all know how busy The Rock's schedule is so I'm not sure when you can expect a release date.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

HHH/HBK


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

Lesnar vs Angle!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

Now that Bret Hart - Shawn Michaels is done, I'm anxious for the exclusive Jim Neidhart - Marty Jannetty VHS.


----------



## GreenHydra (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*



Chosen said:


> Austin vs. Rock doesn't interest me. Austin vs Bret on the other hand is a different story
> 
> I'm disappointed that they won't be able to have a Hogan vs. Savage in the future without Randy's input


Rock/Austin would be a way better DVD. We're talking about one of the biggest rivalries in wrestling history.


Wouldn't it be great if they did an Attitude Era DVD that had HHH, Rock, Austin, Taker, Foley, Big Show and Jericho sitting in one room?
That would be awesome


----------



## Backspacer (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

WWE only needs to do one DVD in my opinion. A 10 hour shoot with Undertaker. Film it!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

They could get a lot of mileage out of that series. 

Hell, I still have to pick up the Shawn/Bret one.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

As much as I'd like to see a Rock-Austin Rivalries DVD, it just wouldn't be anywhere near as good as the Bret-HBK one because that was a bigger behind the scenes rivalry than it was an on-screen one. Sure, Rock-Austin is a great on-screen story but do they really have much to say in terms of real life heat? I wouldn't have thought so. That being said I'm sure they'll come up with something decent.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*



doinktheclowns said:


> That would be amazing to have them two having an interview.
> 
> The Undertaker and Kane
> Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Vince McMahon
> ...


This one isn't happening bro, but yeah Austin/Rock is a must.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

Rock/HHH .. it's the feud that launched both men's careers into new heights .. plus they had heat in the beginning of their careers 

that and the fact that unlike austin/rock , Rock/HHH never had a pause (aside from that one month where both men were in the corporation) .. their feud started from rock's debut in 1996 all the way to 2002 where they had their last match 

they headlined more than 15 PPVs together and wrestled more than 50 singles matches (without counting tag team matches and triple threat matches and house shows)


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*



Rocky Mark said:


> Rock/HHH .. it's the feud that launched both men's careers into new heights .. plus they had heat in the beginning of their careers
> 
> that and the fact that unlike austin/rock , Rock/HHH never had a pause (aside from that one month where both men were in the corporation) .. their feud started from rock's debut in 1996 all the way to 2002 where they had their last match
> 
> they headlined more than 15 PPVs together and wrestled more than 50 singles matches (without counting tag team matches and triple threat matches and house shows)


Agreed.

There is just boat loads of footage for a Rock/Triple DVD. They just have so many matches and promos together it's ridiculous. They truly brought the best in each other Best fued of 2000, hands down.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Got to see Bloodstained Memoirs today. It's just 9 big time wrestlers giving 15 minute interviews with Al Snow randomly presenting it. It was a good watch, although it wasn't exactly mind-blowing. Mick Foley seems like such a cool guy in it. Recommended.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

My first DVD review.

The Bret/Shawn DVD. It's epic. Stop reading this and go buy it. Best ever WWE DVD.


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

I;m going through SD! 2003 right now. If you don't like anything going on right now, check it out. I forgot how many big names and how awesome early SD! was. So many awesome matches and stories.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Not sure what to get, Shawn vs. Bret or Ladder Match 2. Both on Blu Ray, which one do people think is better?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Ethan619 said:


> Not sure what to get, Shawn vs. Bret or Ladder Match 2. Both on Blu Ray, which one do people think is better?


It all comes down to what you personally prefer. Shawn and Bret's dvd is great in the most important aspect of a dvd for me and that's the documentary\interview session. However, If you are looking for match quality than Bret\Shawn is not the place to go and by not even seeing the ladder match dvd or even the match listing I can guarantee it will outshine Bret\Shawn dvd in that area. Bret\Shawn dvd goes into great great detail so if you are curious about there own personal opinions on the rivalary and there thoughts on how Wrestling changed forever in the 90's starting from them than you need to go pick it up. If you are entertained by shoot interviews, This is the best shoot WWE has ever released on dvd.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

JCarbo04 said:


> My first DVD review.
> 
> The Bret/Shawn DVD. It's epic. Stop reading this and go buy it. Best ever WWE DVD.


So awesome to see a Steelers fan in here! How about the game today?! 

I'm way behind on the list of matches I said I was going to review, and to those who recommended them after I asked, I appreciate it, but my attention span with reviewing wrestling these days are very limited. 

Anyway,

I did watch the 2000 Royal Rumble show last night, and I must say I enjoyed it.

Taz/Angle was good for what it was, Angle played the goofy undefeated heel really well, and Taz got a nice pop. The match was kept short, it was average, but enjoyable. ** 1/2

Hardyz/Dudleyz Table match was a fun match. Had some pretty cool spots, and the pace was kept quick throughout. Both teams looked strong, and another enjoyable match. *** 1/4

New Age Outlaws/Acolytes was very short and felt like a filler match even though it was for the titles. The crowd was hot for the Outlaws though, and it went by quick, and had some decent action for what it was worth. Nothing to it honestly, but that doesn't necessarily make it horrible. For what it was, it served it's purpose. **

Triple H/Cactus Jack, what to say or where to start? This match was just fantastic. This match really elevated Triple H, and both guys came off looking really good. So much emotion and brutality was filled into this match that you get sucked into it. Triple H trying to show that he can be on top, and Mick knowing he has to pull out all the stops to be able to beat Trips, thus becoming Cactus Jack. Just really well done. Some really great spots with the handcuffs, thumb tacks, chair shots, blood, just an all out war. **** 1/2

Rumble, to be quite honest I fast forwarded through the bulk of it. It was filled with jobbers and mid carders primarily, but the run ins of Kai En Tai were worth watching it for, I was laughing my ass off seeing Taka get owned when thrown out of the ring and landing straight on his face, and they kept showing it on instant replay haha. Then the run in of the Mean Street Posse were funny as well. I though it was kinda sad at one point, you had Bossman, Crash, Test, and Bulldog all in the ring at once, and you see them then, but know they're dead now, such a shame. Overall it was a pretty un eventful Rumble, but it had some entertaining bits. I'm not gonna put a star rating on it, but it was "ok". 

Didn't watch the triple threat. I watched the first bit of the swimsuit competition until Mae came out then I skipped the chapter, Ivory had an ass on her I must say!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Gentlemon.
> 
> Anyone who has seen the 1993 Ironman Match between Flair and Bret Hart at a house show throw some ninja stars and reviews at me. I'm going to find it hard to sit though an old dodgy looking 60 minute video. I need some motivation/demotivation.


Anyone?


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Cactus said:


> Anyone?


It's honestly not that special. It's been a while though, but I would only watch it again while simultaneously surfing the internet.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*



MarkusB said:


> Problem is:
> 
> How many of the other iconic rivalries had genuine heat like Shawn/Bret?
> 
> ...


Exactly. Part of the whole draw of the Bret/Shawn DVD was seeing two guys who hated each others guts back in the day talking honestly and sharing their opinions now about what went on between them back then. No other rivalry had quite the same level of heat that Bret and Shawn did, regardless of whether most of it was a work or not


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

Don't care what you guys say. I want to see Vince and Austin side-by-side explaining the pure RAW emotion behind this photo. 










Popcorn is already cooked, where you @ WWE?


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

Mankind vs Undertaker was the best rivalry. I could watch their matches any day.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*



Mister J said:


> Mankind vs Undertaker was the best rivalry. I could watch their matches any day.


Oh hell yeah. These two guys, doing a sit down interview with JR would be classic. Buried Alive, Boiler Room Brawl, Hell in a Cell, countless matches utilizing spots we had never seen before. Fuck yeah. They made the WWF wild before it was supposed to be wild!


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

Undertaker was dominating all his opponents. Then he bumped into Mick Foley.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

Goldberg vs Lesnar enough said.....





but seriously better off with a Rock vs Austin rivalry DVD =]


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: More WWE Rivalries DVD sets confirmed*

The only reason I watched the Bret/Shawn DVD was because they had legit heat with each other for many years and I wanted to see what they would say to each other about that in person. I didn't care about the hour that lead up to that point following their entire career. It was nice and well done but I didn't care. Now with that said no dvd's in the future like that would interest me but I would probably watch Rock/Austin.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I just bought ECW ONS 2005. The environement, storyline, and shoot promos involving the PPV was absolutely off the charts and probally my favorite PPV of all time. Although it's not really considered a WWE ppv exactly it still technically is. I've seen the PPV but I didn't pay close enough attention to the PPV's matches as much as I should have. I was wondering if anybody has a review of the matches?


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

*WWE The Best of the King of the Ring DVD/Blu Ray*

Silvervision just posted a preview/trailer, with a very fun host for the DVD...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU38lghfRmo


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Got in the mood for some prime Hulkamania, so I popped in Disc 2 of the Hulk Hogan Ultimate Anthology. Here are my mini reviews of the matches:

*WWF Championship: "Macho Man" Randy Savage (c) vs. Hulk Hogan*
A classic match. Savage might have been Hogan's greatest opponent, next to Piper. The pace was good, the back and forth was nice, and of course the buildup was amazing. Classic Hogan here.

**** (out of 5)

*WWF Championship: Hulk Hogan (c) vs. The Ultimate Warrior*
A miracle if you ever saw one: two 275-pound hosses in a 22-minute classic. The psychology is perfect, the power game is awesome, and the crowd is electric for a guy who really takes it to Hogan...and wins. Even over 20 years later, this still feels like a huge dream match, and worth all of the hype.

****1/2

*WWF Championship: Sgt. Slaughter (c) vs. Hulk Hogan*
Probably the least talked about, and most under-rated of Hogan's main events. The build played on the current environment, and the match was worth it. Hogan took control early on, but dirty tactics reverted the control back to Slaughter. Bloody, intense, always moving, this is actually a really good match with a great ending, that probably doesn't get talked about as much because it doesn't involve Roddy Piper, Andre the Giant, or Randy Savage.

****

*WWF Championship: The Undertaker (c) vs. Hulk Hogan*
All action and a good pace considering UT's green-ness at the time. Not quite as good as the match at SS a week earlier, but a lot of fun, though. You could tell the gimmick was starting to show it's age, though, as Hogan had to cheat pretty hard to win.

***

*WCW World Heavyweight Title: Ric Flair (c) vs. Hulk Hogan*
The definitive match between these two. The staredowns were great, and we got to see classic Hogan and classic Flair. Flair flopped all over the place, surprised Hogan with the legwork, and Flair got to see Hogan hulk up for the first time in front of him. Good placement on the dvd considering Flair was invovled in the match before. Almost seems connected. Probably the best Hogan/Flair match, though the cage match at Halloween Havoc is debatebly better.

****

*WCW World Heavyweight Title: The Giant (c) vs. Hollywood Hogan*
If you thought Hogan/Andre was bad in 1987, imagine how much worse it would be with a greener giant, and an older Hogan...nine years later. The newely heel Hogan is a treat to see, but the match is pretty bad. Somehow, Hogan takes control, they trade rest holds forever, Hogan stalles, the NWO shows up, and Hogan wins. Hogan winning the world title as a heel was a huge deal, but the match is weak.

**1/4

*WCW World Heavyweight Title: Hollywood Hogan (c) vs. Sting*
Not as one-sided as I remember, but they take forever to get going, and when they do, the match is over. Hogan wins cleanly, then Bret Hart demands the match be started, Sting makes a comeback and beats Hogan, in probably the all-time worst ending to a major wrestling match. All the hype was put into this match, which was shockingly disappointing. Their subsequent rematch at SuperBrawl VIII was much better, though by that time the "oomph" was gone. They also had a couple of solid matches in 1999.

**1/2


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Stellar Supernova said:


> I;m going through SD! 2003 right now. If you don't like anything going on right now, check it out. I forgot how many big names and how awesome early SD! was. So many awesome matches and stories.


i agree 2003 Smackdown was awesome. Lesnar Angle Taker Show when he was booked right, Eddie Beniot and Steph as the GM


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The Flair/Hogan Halloween Havoc 1994 match was #9 on my WCW Top 100 ballot, just an all out amazing match and one of the most consistently entertaining matches I've watched. Bash At the Beach 1994 is also really good and was somewhere between 20-45, both guys clicked really well and had great chemistry.

Flair countering/blocking the hulk up in the Beach match is always great to see, really got over his intelligence and how he prepared for Hogan. Sherri though was perhaps the star of both matches, great manager/valet performance in how to constantly cheat and stop Hogan's momentum, her Cage dive is the absolute shits.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Thinking of picking up the Triple H The Game & That Damn Good Tagged Classics and haven't seen either. Whats The Game like? Is the doc type thing good?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

RATED R RULES said:


> Whats The Game like? Is the doc type thing good?


There's this bonus with a guy from MTV or something trying to do the water spit and singing his theme song that's the best thing ever.

edit- It's MadTV, here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSnv2iGGIts


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

You must be in the UK, so avoid that Tagged Classic. You can get all that good shit on DVD out there already - the Cactus Jack match, the Jericho LMS match, Austin 2/3 falls match, the Summerslam 2000 main event, Steamboat vs. Flair.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

BGLWrestlingGod said:


> *WCW World Heavyweight Title: Hollywood Hogan (c) vs. Sting*
> Not as one-sided as I remember, but they take forever to get going, and when they do, the match is over. Hogan wins cleanly, then Bret Hart demands the match be started, Sting makes a comeback and beats Hogan, in probably the all-time worst ending to a major wrestling match. All the hype was put into this match, which was shockingly disappointing. Their subsequent rematch at SuperBrawl VIII was much better, though by that time the "oomph" was gone. They also had a couple of solid matches in 1999.
> 
> **1/2


5-Star entrance; Negative 2-and-a-Half-Star match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I like the SuperBrawl 8 match and if that was the exact match that happened at Starrcade (with a great finish), it could been satisfactory. Hulk showed to be a great heel there and a passable worker even by 1998.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 whats your favorite Halloween themed match


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

not sure what you're asking there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

my question seemed pretty clear to me


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

halloween havoc. hogan vs warrior

duh


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Greatest match of all time that is.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Bought the 2005 Box Set for $50 (I only previously had the Royal Rumble). Any hidden gems to look out for, outside of the usual suspects?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

is that every PPV from the year? Eddie's heel performance at the Great American Bash is an absolute thing of wonder and the match is great.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> is that every PPV from the year? Eddie's heel performance at the Great American Bash is an absolute thing of wonder and the match is great.


Yep, every PPV. I'm kinda bummed that it's 2005 though, because I already have every Guerrero and Mysterio match from that year on their other sets!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Their GAB match isn't on a WWE release unless you're talking about other comps. It's probably the best match they had on PPV that year (or, apart from Havoc 97 for that matter), but WWE would probably feel uncomfortable putting that on DVD in a PG time. Some of the stuff Eddie does with Dominic is pretty sick (in a good way, for us ).


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Their GAB match isn't on a WWE release unless you're talking about other comps. It's probably the best match they had on PPV that year (or, apart from Havoc 97 for that matter), but WWE would probably feel uncomfortable putting that on DVD in a PG time. Some of the stuff Eddie does with Dominic is pretty sick (in a good way, for us ).


You're right; I checked my spreadsheet of matches I have on commercial DVD, and that one's not listed. I may not have seen it since that Summer. That's a hell of an oversight on my part!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Greatest match of all time that is.


I find the opening minutes of the match ok, then it all when to sh*t.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Still waiting on the match listing, but here's a cover:


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ Hmmmm, cover looks promising. Thank goodness, they did not put Mabel in it, so no matches from '95 then?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Shamrck won Kotr?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

RevolverSnake said:


> Shamrck won Kotr?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Anguyen92 said:


> ^^ Hmmmm, cover looks promising. Thank goodness, they did not put Mabel in it, so no matches from '95 then?


No guarantees on that. Odd that we got a trailer and a cover before a match listing though. I like the cover as well btw.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Really like the cover of the KOTR DVD.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

That's the best cover they've done in maybe years. Beats that piece o' shit they did for Austin.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Needs more Billy Gunn. :side:


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

haribo said:


> Needs more Owen Hart


Corrected brotha


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Not sure why Ken Shamrock made the cover but other than him it's pretty sweet.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Some of the best selling I've seen. Chris Masters could have been a great main event baby face, at the very least he could have ran with the US/IC title. Drew Mac isn't bad either. Both definitely improved a lot, now ones fired and we rarely see the other.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Masters worked his ass off to improve and it paid off and then the WWE decide to screw him over and release him. He was one of the best workers in the WWE. Shame he was released. As for McIntyre, I hope he gets some more TV time soon, the Scotsman needs to do Scotland proud.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Those two could have had a MOTYC with a lot of time.

I fucking hate Josh Mathews. I only clicked to certain parts of that video and just those two seconds of his voice pissed me off.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

I've finally gotten around to compiling my Top 100 WCW matches for a Poll on another forum. 

My Top 10 finished like this; 

1. Ric Flair vs. Terry Funk - 11/15/89 (I Quit) 
2. Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat – COTC IV 02/04/89 
3. Stings Squadron vs. Dangerous Alliance – Wrestlewar 92
4. Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat – Wrestlewar 07/05/89 
5. Ric Flair vs. Terry Funk - Great American Bash 1989 
6. Ricky Steamboat vs. Ric Flair - Chi-Town Rumble 1989 
7. Rock’n’Roll Express vs. Midnight Express – Wrestlewar 90 
8. Eddy Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. - Halloween Havoc 1997 
9. Ric Flair vs. Vader – Starrcade 1993 
10. Southern Boys vs. Midnight Express – Great American Bash 1990 

And here's the rest of the list for anyone that's interested.


Spoiler: Rest of the List



Ricky Steamboat vs. Rick Rude – Beach Blast 1992 
WarGames 91 
Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat – Landover House Show 03/18/89
Cactus Jack vs. Sting - Beach Blast 1992 
Sting vs. Vader - SuperBrawl 1993 
The Enforcers vs. Dustin Rhodes & Ricky Steamboat – COTC XVII
Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair – Halloween Havoc 94 
Rhodes/Windham vs. Austin/Zybysko – Superbrawl 92 
Rey Mysterio vs. Psychosis - Bash at the Beach 1996 
Fit Finlay vs. Steven Regal - Uncensored 1996 

Sting vs. Vader - Starrcade 1992 
Arn Anderson vs. Big Josh – Saturday Night 02/05/92 
Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat – Saturday Night 05/14/94
Arn Anderson vs. Barry Windham – SN 06/06/1992
Sting vs. DDP - Nitro 04/26/99 
Ricky Steamboat vs. Vader – Saturday Night 10/16/93 
Chris Benoit vs. Kevin Sullivan – Great American Bash 96 
Ric Flair vs. Bret Hart - Souled Out 1998 
Eddy Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho - Fall Brawl 1997 
Billy Kidman vs. Juventud vs. Mysterio – Starrcade 98

Scotty Flamingo vs. Brian Pillman – Beach Blast 92 
Chris Benoit vs. Eddy Guerrero - Nitro 10/16/95 
Steamboat/Douglas vs. Windham/Pillman - Starrcade 92
Sting vs. Vader - Great American Bash 1992 
Eddy Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani - Starrcade 1995 
Fit Finlay vs. Chris Benoit – Slamboree 98
Sting vs. Vader – Slamboree 1994 
Goldberg vs. DDP - Halloween Havoc 1998 
DA vs. Sting/Windham/Dustin/Steamboat - SN 02/22/92
Arn Anderson vs. Dustin Rhodes - Worldwide 01/04/92

Sting vs. Steven Regal - Great American Bash 1996
Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair – Bash at the Beach 94
Ricky Steamboat vs Lord Steven Regal, TV Title, Fall Brawl 1993
DDP vs. Randy Savage – Great American Bash 1997
Dean Malenko vs Eddie Guerrero - Spokane, WA 18/09/1997
Cactus Jack/Maxx Payne vs. Nasty Boys - Spring Stampede 1994 
Steamboat/Rhodes/Koloff vs Arn/Larry/Eaton SN 23/05/1992
Chris Benoit vs. Bret Hart – Nitro 10/04/99 
Fit Finlay vs. Steven Regal - Nitro 04/29/96 
The Outsiders vs. Sting/Luger/Savage – Bash at the Beach 96 

Ric Flair vs. Eddy Guerrero - Nitro 05/20/96 
Vader vs. Davey Boy Smith – Slamboree 93
Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Liger – Superbrawl 92
Arn Anderson & Barry Windham vs Doom - Starrcade 1990
Rey Mysterio vs. Jushin Liger – Starrcade 96
Arn Anderson vs. Ricky Steamboat – Saturday Night 03/21/92 
Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck - Spring Stampede 17/09/1994
Steamboat vs. Steve Austin, COTC XX 02/09/1992
Raven vs. Chris Benoit vs. DDP - Uncensored 1998 
Juventud /Mysterio. vs. La Parka/Psicosis - Nitro 12/15/97 

Dustin Rhodes vs. Vader – SN 21/11/1992
Ric Flair vs. Lex Luger – Starrcade 1988
War Games 1994
Ric Flair vs. Sting – Great American Bash 1990 
Chris Benoit vs. Jeff Jarrett - Starrcade 1999 
Flair/Anderson vs. Hogan/ Savage, Nitro 01/08/1996
Mysterio vs. Juventud vs. Psicosis vs. Blitzkreig - Nitro 04/19/99
Vader vs Ricky Steamboat, World Wide 29/05/1993
Chris Benoit vs. Raven - Souled Out 1998 
Vader vs Dustin Rhodes, COTC XXIX 16/11/1994

Goldberg vs. Scott Steiner - Fall Brawl 2000
Cactus Jack vs. Paul Orndorff – Superbrawl 93
Steve Austin vs. Ricky Steamboat - Worldwide 01/18/92 
Jake Roberts vs Dustin Rhodes, 26/09/1992
Chris Benoit vs. Eddy Guerrero – Saturday Night 11/18/95
Vader vs. The Boss - Spring Stampede 1994
Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho - Fall Brawl 1996
Sting vs. Ric Flair - World War 3 1995
Hollywood Blondes vs. Scorpio/Bagwell - WCW Worldwide 03/07/93 
3 Count vs. Hayashi/Yang vs. Karagias/Noble – Starrcade 2000

Lord Steven Regal vs. Psicosis – Nitro 12/16/96 
Sting & Ric Flair vs. Vader & Rick Rude - 01/27/94 
Dean Malenko vs Chris Benoit, Hog Wild 16/08/1996
Rick Rude vs. Brian Pillman - WCW Pro 02/15/92 
Eddy Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko - Uncensored 1997 
Hulk Hogan vs. Roddy Piper – Starrcade 96 
Eddy Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. - Nitro 11/10/97 
Hollywood Blondes vs. Steamboat/Douglas – COTC XXII
Ric Flair Vs The Giant – Nitro 25/03/1996
Benoit/Malenko vs. Saturn/Raven – Spring Stampede 99 

Brian Pillman vs. Johnny B. Badd - Fall Brawl 1995
Goldberg vs Raven, US Title, Nitro 20/04/1998
Bret Hart vs. Chris Benoit - Nitro 03/01/99 
Chris Benoit vs. Eddy Guerrero - Nitro 12/23/96
Sting vs. Ric Flair - Nitro 04/12/99
Diamond Dallas Page vs. Johnny B. Badd - Word War 3 1995
Bret Hart vs. Dean Malenko - Nitro 11/23/98
Hogan/Nash/Steiner vs. Flair, Benoit and Mongo - Nitro 01/25/99 
Chris Jericho vs. Mike Enos - Nitro 09/23/96
Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero - Nitro 10/20/97


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome to see you have both Midnight Express tags that high, I think one made my top 6 and the other around number 8 or 12. Thought both were tremendous and was a bit taken aback when I saw a few others would have them far far lower down the list. 

Both Flair/Funk matches came in around my top 20, though I think the I Quit was further down, two really great matches but I figured enough people who place them high that I could slip in some of my personal favourite matches to see them come out high at the end (Regal/Finlay and Steamboat/Rhodes vs Zbyzsko/Anderson tag).

Think the War Games match was my #4 behind Steamboat/Flair COTC, Landover House Show and Steamboat/Rude Ironman, Vader vs Flair I'm sure was also my #9.

P.S If you get time, watch the Eddie/Malenko House Show match from 18/09/1997, or something like that date. Cal uploaded them in the media section somewhere and its likely to be in his Royal Downloads megapost, their best IMO and the only one I voted for. Eddie was awesome as a chickenshit heel and there was some great limbwork in Eddie's control segment.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Fucking bastards making me post in this thread again.


Good god I'm so happy that Flair/Hogan in the cage is getting so much loving, it's my working number 5 with Vader/Flair at 4.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

You know, half the fun of the top 100 poll is not knowing what other people's final lists look like until AFTER the overall list is compiled :side: .


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> P.S If you get time, watch the Eddie/Malenko House Show match from 18/09/1997, or something like that date. Cal uploaded them in the media section somewhere and its likely to be in his Royal Downloads megapost, their best IMO and the only one I voted for. Eddie was awesome as a chickenshit heel and there was some great limbwork in Eddie's control segment.


It's my No. 45. You're not alone in thinking it's their best match, I was hearing good things about it since the beginning of the Poll but only got around to it last week. Ever since starting the poll, my opinion on Eddie's just been getting better and better. I could watch him wrestle a floorbrush and still like it. Malenko on the other hand (even though he's in a few on my nominations), put me to sleep a few times. My stock's definitely gone down with Dean.

Edit: Cal, I don't think I could actually leave my list sitting on the computer until the end of January without posting it. After spending so much time writing it up, I felt obliged to post it. Anyway, At this rate, you'll never get your list completed. Go watch some WCW.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Craig said:


> Fucking bastards making me post in this thread again.
> 
> 
> Good god I'm so happy that Flair/Hogan in the cage is getting so much loving, it's my working number 5 with Vader/Flair at 4.


Its one of my favourite matches ever, everything from Sherri trying to climb the cage, only for Sting to stop her and then get taken out by a masked man leading to Sherri eventually climbing the cage and doing a crazy splash had me in awe. One of those overbooked matches that really fits into the chaotic nature of the match, and between Hogan doing some sterling selling of the leg, Flair being his usual chickenshit heel trying to look for any opportunity and Hogan beating the piss out of a woman you have a hell of a match. I think it was in my top 15, probably between 11 and 14 IIRC. Adored it, it would also go higher when I re-rank the list towards the deadline than drop.

EDIT: Good to see you watched the match Rickeey, the spot where Eddie goes to sucker punch Dean only to beg when he turns around needs to be done more often, captured the character of Eddie so well.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

WarGames '91 > WarGames '92. Am I the only one?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Nope, I do like War Games 1991, but I watched a shiton of the DA tags and singles matches vs the Squadron from 1992 since it was WCW's peak year IMO and was left with a much more satisfying payoff, especially seeing the likes of Zbyszko being the liability in the DA finally culminating at War Games, as well as the Steamboat/Rude feud, Steamboat being beaten for striking Madusa etc etc.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I got a question. Has anyone in the business ever called Kurt out on his bullshit in the ring?


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Do people in the business think its bullshit? They probably just think its Kurt being Kurt and look the other way


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

Any thoughts on Halloween Havoc 1998? I have never seen it, but I saw the highlights and it seems like a great show.

Were Sting/Hart and Jericho/Raven pretty good?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Jericho vs. Raven is good but nothing special. Goldberg vs. DDP is just fantastic stuff.

Hogan vs. Warrior II must be seen to be believed. All of these matches are in my media thread.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*WWE Producing New DVD on The Rock for Early 2012?*

WWE DVD:


> Amazon have put up for a listing for a new WWE DVD release on The Rock over here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...17145&creative=399373&creativeASIN=B0062KME2O
> 
> The page reveals the scheduled release date of February 21st, 2012 to the USA.
> ...


Awesome, I hope it's a huge set like the new Austin DVD, 2 hours documentary, rare backstage footage(maybe his house or something like that, they did that in the 2007 Cena DVD with his cars if I remember correctly), matches, off the air segments and more rare stuff like that, should be great.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Producing New DVD on The Rock for Early 2012?*

All I would be asking out of The Rock for at this point would be to sitdown with Stone Cold on his side and have a two hour interview session with JR releasing the Rock\Austin rivalry DVD. I would much prefer that and that would be a lot more interesting and insightful as well. I've never really hard Rock's opinions regarding everybody he's worked with over the years and I would love to hear his opinions on Stone Cold as a man and worker and there rivalry overall.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Producing New DVD on The Rock for Early 2012?*

Rock/Austin Rivalry DVD will happen at some point, that's for sure, but I have no problem with Rock or Austin solo DVDS, the new Austin looks awesome.
Hopefully the new Rock will have the same content.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: WWE Producing New DVD on The Rock for Early 2012?*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> All I would be asking out of The Rock for at this point would be to sitdown with Stone Cold on his side and have a two hour interview session with JR releasing the Rock\Austin rivalry DVD. I would much prefer that and that would be a lot more interesting and insightful as well. I've never really hard Rock's opinions regarding everybody he's worked with over the years and I would love to hear his opinions on Stone Cold as a man and worker and there rivalry overall.


This^

Would be definite purchase DVD, though the same thing could be done with Triple HHH.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Goldy/Page is pretty much the perfect ten minute Heavyweight Ttle match.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Producing New DVD on The Rock for Early 2012?*

awesome .. can't wait to see it 

hoping there is more than just matches and promos like the last DVD he had


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: WWE Producing New DVD on The Rock for Early 2012?*

ADD rock lesnar 2003 PLEEEEEEEEASE VINCE AND I'M BUYING IT anyway finally rocky has come back to wwe dvd


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

redeadening said:


> I got a question. Has anyone in the business ever called Kurt out on his bullshit in the ring?


While it wasnt directly to Kurt, Val Venis in an interview said that Kurt's wrestling is flawed and tells a story about how Eddie Guerrero did a frogsplash on him and within seconds after Guerrero did it Angle grabbed Guerrero's leg and went for the Angle lock completely no selling the frog splash


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah Goldberg/Page was just great, amazing how well Page managed to get himself over and raise his stock whilst in no way weaking Goldberg.

Jackhammer to Diamond Cutter counter was incredible.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Rickey said:


> Some of the best selling I've seen. Chris Masters could have been a great main event baby face, at the very least he could have ran with the US/IC title. Drew Mac isn't bad either. Both definitely improved a lot, now ones fired and we rarely see the other.


Yes, I loved this match. It's probably Masters' best match. It's crazy how Masters improved so damn much in 2010/2011. He definitely deserved a midcard title. 

I'm not sure if this is McIntyre's best match, because I didnt really bother that much about him in the past... (he was boring!) but I know some of you are fans of his, so how about some recommendations? Singles matches please... otherwise it'll probably be SD Chamber 2011. I gave that match... ****1/2


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The Christian Smackdown Matches (July and August) 2010 are some of his best work, he had a match with Masters on Superstars in August 2010 as well which was very much like their May 2011 match this year. Sadly he's been limited to between 6-10 minutes so a lot of his matches are good sprints rather than storytelling epics, he's had really fun matches vs Bourne, Ryder, Kaval and others on Superstars and a really good match vs Rey from Smackdown in March of this year.

Guy should be the US Champion with Ziggler moving up the card, he's obviously been learning from Regal and Finlay because he's so good at making condensed matches feel longer than they are and getting in a great amount of spots and offence into such a short match. I also love his Finlay like 'master of the ring' gimmick where he'll use random parts of the ring and surrounding area to maintain/gain an advantage on his opponent.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

While Morrison has been losing to everyone, I'm actually still pleased McIntyre beat him on Superstars. You would think that they'd give Morrison the win just for the lulz unless they maybe have some kind of a plan of Drew. Although I'm probably just getting my hopes up. :sad:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I remember watching Superstars awhile ago, and Drew came out with this new gimmick that he's the 'American Nightmare'. Is that gimmick still happening? If so, they're allowing Ted Jr. to get on SD with his abortion of a gimmick, so why not Drew on RAW?

As far as his good matches go, he worked quite well with Kofi too. He actually was a solid worker. It's too bad most of his push consisted of shit all storyline. Vince signed him ages ago - boo him! Boo him!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think he stopped doing that. Well actually I'm not sure of that because I don't think he's spoken or anything in ages but I don't recall the announcers bringing it up. I like the idea of the gimmick though.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

_*No Mercy 2008 *
*WWE Championship*_
Triple H (c) vs. Jeff Hardy *****1/2*

_*Smackdown All Star Night (Move to MyTV)*_
_*WWE Champ vs. ECW Champ vs. WHC*_
Triple H vs. Matt Hardy vs. Chris Jericho ****3/4*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Love that Trips/Hardy match. (Y)

I know I've seen the triple threat but I can't say I remember it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Trips/Hardy is fucking top notch stuff. I hadn't watched it in a good while and it had me on the edge of my seat at the end there lol. Awesome match. The triple threat was really great too and a fast paced match. I enjoyed it and would watch it again.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HHH/Hardy No Mercy- ****1/4.... Best singles match of Jeff Hardy's career.

The other match, haven't watched or thought about the match since it happened, but I remember it being a decent enough triple threat, nothing great though. Maybe I should give it another watch.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

If you can't post 10 logical posts I can't say I'll enjoy you staying for long.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Rickey said:


> Some of the best selling I've seen. Chris Masters could have been a great main event baby face, at the very least he could have ran with the US/IC title. Drew Mac isn't bad either. Both definitely improved a lot, now ones fired and we rarely see the other.


Wow, that was a really good paced match there for 10 minutes. Never really thought I would say that for either of these guys, especially on how they began their WWE exposure career with somewhat over-the-top pushes. But nowadays, it seems like both of them (well McIntyre right now since Masters got released) are really working hard for that brass ring spot.

Also, did you see how red Masters' face was? That subtle could get people behind him.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

The Undertaker Vs Kurt Angle for the World Heavyweight Title Match (Smackdown 3/3/2006)






very underrated match.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Love that match, though I'd probably go Smackdown 2003 > No Way Out 2006 > Smackdown 2006. Pretty sure Cal put the SD 2003 match as something like #4 on his Top 100 WWF/E matches, for me the fact they managed to have such an incredible match under TV restraints pushes it above the PPV match. Not seen it in forever though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Never seen that Taker/Angle match but if it's anything like the NWO '06 one then I'm interested.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

IMO it was the best TV match in 2006,great match and the crowd was awesome too.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd put Benoit/Finlay 05/05/2006 above it but that's because I'm an uber Finlay/Benoit mark, plus I rewatched it over the summer and fell in love with it all over again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Back in '06 I used to legitimately watch SD every week and be so entertained. 2010 was when it started to die a little for me. Taker/Batista stuff kept me watching in '07 plus a few other guys. Then I loved the exposure Benjamin/MVP got in '08 and '09 had the awesome Punk/Hardy feud. Then '10 had Drew Mac and a couple other guys but Swagger/Rey/Kane as champions certainly hurt it. I watch this year because me and friend make it a Friday ritual though.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

2006 Smackdown was better than any Smackdown year before it and the only one I'd put close would probably be 2002. 2000 was really good storyline wise but I don't recall a lot of great TV matches on Smackdown, the 12 man tag from Raw in Dallas in February is fucking amazing though.

Finlay pretty much had a good-great match weekly with a mixture of Benoit, Matt Hardy, Lashley, Taker, Batista etc.


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

What I find amazing is that Smackdown in 2006 turned out so good when they lost so many guys over nine months:

-Kennedy hurt 
-Eddie passing away
-Batista injured, forced to vacate title
-Orton suspended
-Angle hurt, then drafted to ECW
-JBL retired
-Benoit taking time off
-Mark Henry tearing up his knee

But by elevating Finlay, Regal, and Lashley and giving some good time to Mysterio and Booker, they made it work.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why are you including Kennedy in a list of "good" talent?


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

Technically I didn't call him good. Kennedy was never outstanding by any stretch, but at the time he was pretty hot heel. 

Guy never regained the momentum he had in those first three months but if he had stayed healthy there was talent good enough to work around his flaws.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fair enough.


----------



## jocelyndong (Nov 4, 2011)

en , i have looked at it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Why are you including Kennedy in a list of "good" talent?


He WAS a good talent from mid 06-mid 07 (between injuries lol) .


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

EDIT: The whole listing is out!



> The Noble Scroll
> 
> King of the Ring Finals Match
> Bret ‘Hit Man’ Hart vs. Bam Bam Bigelow
> ...


Thoughts?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Kurt Angle Vs Randy Orton - King of the Ring Qualifying Match - Smackdown April 14th 2006*

This might just seem like random pairing for the KOTR tournament, and it is, but Angle has vowed to take out his frustrations from losing the WHC at WM out on Orton. With Angle being a fucking lunatic, I would not want to be Orton .

Orton knows this, so he tries to stay away from Angle by backing into the corner a couple of times and getting the ref to keep Angle away... but he quickly walks into a clothesline and a belly to belly. We are about a minute into the match, and out comes the Ankle Lock! Actually makes sense to be done this early, so well done Angle! 

Of course, Angle's intensity and aggression from the get go ends up being his downfall, as he ends up shoulder first into the ring post, and this can begin a control segment from Orton who works over the now injured arm.

Angle is still just a pissed off motherfucker though, and he finds an opening for another Ankle Lock, but a kick to the injured shoulder breaks the hold and Orton is back on top. I'm guessing Orton called this match lol, because he is grounding Angle's lunatic offence, and creating openings for him to land a move or two before being grounded again instead of them going balls to the walls with moves like Angle would probably do all the time if he could (which he pretty much does in TNA these days lol, aside from the odd match with the right opponent).

Holy crap, did Angle just SELL the injured arm when he hit a European Uppercut? He did! Bloody hell! 

Angle's big hope spot is nice, as he reverses a suplex attempt on the apron, and sends Orton to the floor. Angle continues to sell the arm, and really well too... until Orton gets back in the ring and out come the Germans ( :lmao at that lol)! Orton counters the Angle Slam and nearly gets the 3 count in a really nice cut off spot, and then Angle counters the RKO really nicely into an Ankle Lock. Angle quickly drops to the mat and grapevines the leg, no doubt to make up for his injured arm (more selling!), and Orton taps! It ain't over though, as Orton ends up getting another Ankle Lock, and SNAP! There goes his Ankle, aka SUSPENSION!!!

Wow, this was a GREAT 10 minute match. Angle sold his arm really well, and Orton controlled Angle and his offence incredibly well. Everything just seemed to click, and the only thing really done wrong was Angle hitting 3 German Suplexes in a row with the injured arm, but he did sell it again after those, so all is forgiven. One of the better "make Angle look less like a retard" matches I have seen.

*Rating: ***3/4*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KOTR set looks a bit underwhelming. That Orton/Angle match above sounds awesome though.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

> WWE Championship Match
> Triple H vs. Undertaker
> King of the Ring 23rd June, 2002


I feel sorry for anyone who gets the Bluray version... .


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

No excuse when a match is that shitty (no matter how great the star power) to not just recycle Bret vs. Perfect (WITH ENTRANCNES) and RVD vs. Jericho instead. Need I mention that Owen vs. 123 is only 5 minutes also, but that would kill them to include it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KingCal said:


> He WAS a good talent from mid 06-mid 07 (between injuries lol) .


No he wasn't.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> No he wasn't.


Yes. Yes he was. Go watch his stuff from that time period. Once he gets injured and drops the MITB, he goes to shits. Like, Chavo Guerrero shits. But before then he WAS good. So there. Bitch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No no he wasn't. He was/is shit everyday of his life.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> No no he wasn't. He was/is shit everyday of his life.


Old men really are set in their ways, aren't they :side:.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Being awesome does come naturally for me. Damn straight.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I think Mr. Kennedy had some _really good_ matches throughout 2006-2008 with Undertaker (Kennedy/Anderson's best feud to date), Matt Hardy, Batista and HBK.


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

Kennedy was pretty good when he first came to the WWE. He had some great matches with Undertaker/Matt Hardy/HBK/Batista/Lashley.

His Last Ride match with Taker is my favorite.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

KingCal said:


> He WAS a good talent from mid 06-mid 07 (between injuries lol) .


True. + his TNA run from January - June 2010 was really good too. He used to be a good heel. And now, injuries + Russo's booking + lazy = pretty bad right now.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Chavo is/was WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY better than Kennedy


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm starting to not like you Yeah1993...



Kennedy's 06-07 run is better than anything Chavo ever did.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kennedy might have been as good as Chavo was in 2001.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Agreed with Yeah1993


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I've always thought that the only reason Kennedy was kept around in any company is because of his mic skills. He's quite average in the ring if you ask me. The best two matches of his career were with Angle and Taker.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd say he was a better wrestler than mic worker. No idea what anyone sees in his promos.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Kennedy? Dude was great on the mic. I'd say he was decent in the ring overall and capable of being good at times. Don't remember his stuff with Taker but I liked his series with Michaels a lot around the time it happened. I was a fan, shame how it all turned out. He entertained me way more than most of the current roster.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kennedy was loud and had charisma but I never took anything he said seriously. I rather watch Lex Luger cut a promo.

on a completely unrelated side-note. Mark Henry's twitter is called "@TheMarkHenry." That kinda makes up for the fact he has one.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^
I'd rather watch Lex Luger cut a promo over most people


----------



## Big Pete (Jul 23, 2011)

Mr. Kennedy caught everybody off-guard with his debut as he seemed really comfortable despite just joining the main roster. However, he never really improved from there and the more he appeared, the more he was exposed.

I thought him and Taker had the worst match @ No Mercy 06...and it certainly wasn't Taker's fault.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Three Orange Whips said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> I'd rather watch Lex Luger cut a promo over most people


he does get underrated. 



Big Pete said:


> Mr. Kennedy caught everybody off-guard with his debut as he seemed really comfortable despite just joining the main roster. However, he never really improved from there and the more he appeared, the more he was exposed.
> 
> I thought him and Taker had the worst match @ No Mercy 06...and it certainly wasn't Taker's fault.


I like the Taker match, and I thought it was Kennedy's best effort. What didn't you like about it? I remember him doing a nifty sell job of the arm/shoulder.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Just finished watching the "Greatest Rivalries: Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart" DVD.

Great stuff, the interview is done very well, JR asks pretty much everything he needs to for the interview to flow the right way, each man tells it how it is with very little sugar coating, a bit of tension and a lot of emotion make this an instant classic for any WWE fans DVD collection. Not to mention the heap of rare and great matches.

All I can hope is that they continue this series. I'd love to see WWE get into more shoot/insider type DVDs. They have so many options and so many stories they can tell.

I'd love to see a Rock/Foley version, there were many interesting moments that I would like to hear about and Foley & The Rock in a sit down interview would be great, two awesome personalities. Obviously Rock/Austin would be the best choice for the next DVD, just hearing how everything was set up and what each mans vision of what this would end up being is always interesting to hear and for that reason Austin/McMahon is a must.

All in all, I'd say it is a must have and can only hope we see more stuff like this in the future.


----------



## Big Pete (Jul 23, 2011)

Good points Yeah1993 and the match really did start well but from the moment Kennedy takes control the match just really drags on. His control segment was just sloppy and boring and aside from a boot to the corner it really just seemed to drag the match down. 

And if I was to come clean, No Mercy '06 was a stacked card. Since I don't consider the MVP segment a match, it says a lot when I consider a match of this calibre (an ordinary match for those playing at home) the worst on the card.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker/Kennedy NM06- ***1/2... great match, and although I don't remember the rest of the card, if that was indeed the worst match of the night, then damn that must've been some PPV... which is strange cause I can barely remember it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Might not be considered much of a match but MVP vs some random guy is probably a little lower than that. :side:


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ You mean that same random guy that took the pedigree, back around the 90s, in that famous botched manner?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anguyen92 said:


> ^^ You mean that same random guy that took the pedigree, back around the 90s, in that famous botched manner?


Shit I never realized that was the same guy.

omfg NM '06 was the show with Regal/Benoit. (Y) Looks like a solid card overall and the main event of Batista/Booker/Finlay/Lashley sounds interesting. I own this show but I've never seen the match.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Shawn Vs. Bret DVD*

It was very compelling to watch, but I did have a few gripes with it:

- It needed to be longer. Given the material from a 23 year span, 2 hours just wasn't enough.

- Stuff being overlooked like the "Wrestling With Shadows" documentary and film crew involvement, Bret's creative control clause as it was major issue heading into Survivor Series 1997 since McMahon refused to honor it. Also, both men's title accomplishments post-Montreal (Bret's tag, US, and world wins and Shawn's last world title win). I know Bret wasn't happy in WCW mainly due to being held down as a top guy, but they still could've at least mentioned that.

- Bret has gone back and forth on some stuff since reconcilng with the company and Shawn which is expected for the best interests of all parties, but one thing that bothered me was on his 2005 DVD, Bret was offended that Shawn told him to "Get the fu** out of the ring" now Bret said that was never an issue? Uh...okay?

- Given his attitude problems and dislike for Bret back then and the fishy timing of the forfeit a month before Wrestlemania 13, I think it was easier for Shawn to give up the title instead of doing 2 high profile jobs back to back (Sid and Hart). I wish Shawn would've admitted his "career ending" knee injury was a lie to further resolve things.

- Even if you were on Vince's side for the Montreal "Incident" (I guess Screwjob isn't PG friendly) or weren't a Hitman fan at all, it was easier to connect, and maybe on the matter even sympathize, with Bret because he was personable and came off as real. I didn't really get that with Shawn. I saw a man struggling with how to handle his guilt. Lots of stammering and repetition. For a guy whose born again and said multiple times he "didn't care", it just seemed like HBK had issues about coming clean or fully admitting his wrong doings. Given the environment, I just don't understand why Michaels would still insist on protecting his image. He didn't do a very good job of presenting himself to smooth things over with his haters and it shows.

- The Survivor Series 1997 match being a Blu-Ray exclusive.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey guys I have a question: what are the best PPV's from 08-11? Thanks!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Shit I never realized that was the same guy.
> 
> omfg NM '06 was the show with Regal/Benoit. (Y) Looks like a solid card overall and the main event of Batista/Booker/Finlay/Lashley sounds interesting. *I own this show but I've never seen the match.*


It's a pretty fun little match that capped off a great show.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, let's see in 2008? Wrestlemania, Summerslam 2008, Unforgiven 2008, No Mercy 2008, and Armageddon if you want to see Hardy win the belt for the first time and a face v face between Punk and Mysterio.

2009- No Way Out 2009, Summerslam 2009, uhhhhhh TLC 2009?

The rest I don't know other than MITB 2011. MITB 2010 might be good, but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Just got done watching the Royal Rumble matches from 2007 to 2011.

2007 - **** 1/2
2008 - ****
2009 - *** 3/4
2010 - *** 1/4
2011 - ***



NatP said:


> Hey guys I have a question: what are the best PPV's from 08-11? Thanks!


*2008:* No Way Out, WrestleMania, No Mercy, Armageddon
*2009:* Royal Rumble, No Way Out, Backlash, SummerSlam, Bragging Rights
*2010:* Elimination Chamber, WrestleMania, Money in the Bank, TLC
*2011:* Extreme Rules, Money in the Bank, SummerSlam


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Hey guys I have a question: what are the best PPV's from 08-11? Thanks!


2008
Royal Rumble
No Way Out
Wrestlemania 24
Backlash
SummerSlam
No Mercy
Aramgeddon

2009
Royal Rumble
No Way Out
Backlash
Judgment Day
The Bash
SummerSlam
Breaking Point
Survivor Series

2010
Wrestlemania 26
Over The Limit (People hated it, but I thought the good outweighed the bad)
Money In The Bank
Night of Champions

2011
Elimination Chamber
Over The Limit (see OTL 2010)
Capitol Punishment
Money In The Bank
SummerSlam

- Vic


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Just saw Shawn Michaels vs Mankind Mind Games 1996 and it was a really fun match. The backdrop off the turnbuckle into the table was definitely a holy shit moment that came out of nowhere. The only problem I had with the match in ring wise was that Michaels dominated a good bit of the match (being the babyface and all) but it told a great story in that Michaels knew what he was up against and didn't hold anything back. 

The spot where Mankind is up on the rope with a chair that Shawn just hits a Sweet Chin Music out of nowhere was pretty damn cool but all momentum was gone thanks to a very, very stupid ending.

Minus the ending, it was a fun and entertaining match.

****


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

Hulkamania 6

That's right I was bored and I watched a Hogan comp tape here are my thoughts:

Hogan Vs. Undertaker (Prime Time Wrestling 1991) Funny part as UT comes out for his match, some kid knock's the deadman's hat off his head and poor Mark has to put it back on and continue with his zombie schtick.

Short match, Taker jumps Hogan right away. Suprisingly Hogan didn't win with the leg drop but instead a roll up following a miscue with Paul Bearer. I guess they were trying to protect Taker a little bit by not squashing him to the totallity of the Hulk Up.

Hogan Vs. Savage (World Tour 88 in Paris) Solid match, a little short. There were times where Hogan abused Sensational Sherri and it seemed as if the crowd didn't know how to react. Hogan woman beating and all. This isn't Memphis Terry and your not Jerry Lawler. Odd little finish with Savage taking the big boot but not dropping, then getting slapped by Liz, Hogan hits the running clothesline and get's the pin. Then Hogan abuses Sherri some more.

Hogan Vs. Stan Hansen (Japan 1990) YOU MUST SEE THIS MATCH! Hogan bleeds, Hansen bleeds, Hogan actually knows wrestling moves, they go into the crowd and slam each other onto tables (no breaking though) It was like a hardcore match. You will never look at Hogan the same way after seeing this match. Plus the crowd reaction with the Japanese looking at Hansen as almost they're unbeatable guy this was something of a dream match. Youtube this bitch.

Hogan vs. Bundy (Wrestlemania 2) solid cage match with Hogan working the injured rib deal. More blood on Bundy's part. Having Elvira (yes, Elvira) on commentary was funny. At one point, Hogan's losing his tape around his ribs and she's freaking out with the quote, "he's losing more clothes." as if she was excited by the prospect of seeing the little Hulkster. At another point, Elvira gets disgusted by Bundy's bloodloss which is funny since she hosted a horror movie show. I still pop for Hogan's power slam and leg drop spot on Bundy before exiting.

Hogan Vs. Adnan (March To Wrestlemania) Pure build up went maybe two minutes. One minute of Hogan actually selling for adnan as all adnan did was rake his back then a mini Hogan comeback with Slaughter coming out and giving Hogan a beat down. More angle then anything else. A may have hated the Slaughter turning on America angle but damn Sarge was entertaining to watch.

Hogan Vs. Slaughter (WrestleMania 7) A good match, again more blood with Hogan on the receiving end of a gusher. What is this, a ECW tape? Match was also helped by Gorilla and Heenan on commentary along with Regis Phelben. I got a kick out of Slaughter who mistakingly thought he won the match twice. Once after a two count and another time after a failed Boston Crab submission. One odd moment with Slaughter actually having Hogan beat and Adnan mistakingly distracting the ref. Anyway ultimately Hogan makes his big comeback following Sarge attempting to pin Hogan while having the Iraq flag drapped accross him.

Hogan & Duggan Vs. Slaughter & Mustafa (Prime Time Wrestling) kind of a poor way to end the tape, not a very good match even the awesomeness of heel Slaughter is minimized by his partner Sheiky baby. But Slaughter does have one funny moment as after a double knock down with Duggan he stumbled to the wrong corner see's Hogan. Panic, cowers, and makes it back to his own corner. Hogan pins Mustafa with a small package following having powder thrown in his eyes by Adnan and the segment ends with Hogan celebrating and Duggan having the title resting on his shoulder while Hogan celebrates. Jim Duggan with the WWF title is an image that will haunt me forever!

You also get a funny little segment with Hogan, Savage, and Beefcake training with Mean Gene. That involves, Savage taking off Gene's tie and putting it on Gene's head Rambo style with Gene attempting Leg Curls, messing up then coming out with the line, "I think I hurt myself."

Anyway if your expecting 5 star classics, THIS ISN'T THAT TAPE. But you do get some entertaining matches, a surprising amount of blood, An rare classic with Hogan-Hansen and a good match with Hogan-Slaughter. two good matches, that's two more than I was expecting.


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

Any thoughts/ratings on these 3 steel cage matches?

Triple H vs Randy Orton (Judgment Day 2008)
Jeff Hardy vs Umaga (RAW 2008)
John Cena vs Sheamus (MITB 2010)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Not a fan of Hardy/Umaga and I remember HHH/Orton being ok.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I liked Hardy/Umaga the most of the three, then Sheamus/Cena and Orton/Trips coming in last. Orton/Triple H and Orton/Batista cage matches were really disappointing, imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Bui said:


> Any thoughts/ratings on these 3 steel cage matches?
> 
> Triple H vs Randy Orton (Judgment Day 2008)
> Jeff Hardy vs Umaga (RAW 2008)
> John Cena vs Sheamus (MITB 2010)


HHH/Orton *** 1/2
Jeff Hardy/Umaga: ***
John Cena/Sheamus: *** 3/4


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Bui said:


> Any thoughts/ratings on these 3 steel cage matches?
> 
> Triple H vs Randy Orton (Judgment Day 2008)
> Jeff Hardy vs Umaga (RAW 2008)
> John Cena vs Sheamus (MITB 2010)


I hated the MITB cage match from what I remember. Boring and dull. Only really picked up at the end when the Nexus got involved.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

that Orton/Trips Cage Match was the first wrestling match the literally put me to sleep.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HHH/Orton **1/2
John Cena/Sheamus: **3/4

Don't remember the Hardy/Umaga one at all.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Mid-South 11/6/1985*
Ric Flair vs Ted DiBiase
_The best under-ten minute match I have seen. The drama is this is off the charts. DiBiase was attacked beforehand by Dick Murdoch and he was pissing out blood. He can barely stand and is woozy because of the blood loss. This costs him the match when he is kicked out the ring and can't respond to the ten count. The commentators do a good job of selling how important this match is to DiBiase and he plays a brilliant babyface._
*****1/2*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome match, Mid South and Memphis did great story advancing segments turned into matches, have you seen Lawler/Flair from Memphis in 1982 ? Or Dutch Mantell/Jerry Lawler Loser Leaves Town 1982 in the Memphis Studio? Both are amazing segments turned into matches. Would probably just give the edge to Lawler/Mantell.

People need to watch Flair/Koko and Flair/Roberts from Mid South, fucking awesome title matches and 2 more awesome matches from Flair's best year ever, 1985.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I've seen Flair/Lawler. In fact, we were ..eh like chatting about it the other week. Haven't seen the other though. I don't try to watch too much Mid-South and Memphis in one go, as it isn't exactly pretty to watch aside from all the psychology and story-telling. It's mostly just basic moves. Not knocking it though.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Can't say I agree with it not being pretty to watch, the setting and ability to combine over-the-top booking whilst sticking true to core ideals of wrestling make it some of my favourite years ever in wrestling: I'm still yet to see a company have a year better than Mid South 1985 in America, though WCW 1992 is really fucking close.

Watch Mantell/Lawler though, in fact watch their trilogy starting on 22/3/1982 and concluding on 29/3/1982: the first match features the single greatest transition spot in wrestling history, the second match is the one I mentioned involving Mantell challenging Lawler to an impromptu match and the conclusion takes place in a Barbed Wire match: I adore the finish to the feud but I do warn you you could hate it, especially if you get taken out of matches which end off of 'basic' moves.

Also briefly discussed this in OW when the subject of best 2/3 falls matches came up, but HHH/Austin 2001 is a real bad match to me, and something I've grown to loathe over time. Probably the single greatest I've ever gone down on a match.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> Can't say I agree with it not being pretty to watch, the setting and ability to combine over-the-top booking whilst sticking true to core ideals of wrestling make it some of my favourite years ever in wrestling: I'm still yet to see a company have a year better than Mid South 1985 in America, though WCW 1992 is really fucking close.
> 
> Watch Mantell/Lawler though, in fact watch their trilogy starting on 22/3/1982 and concluding on 29/3/1982: the first match features the single greatest transition spot in wrestling history, the second match is the one I mentioned involving Mantell challenging Lawler to an impromptu match and the conclusion takes place in a Barbed Wire match: I adore the finish to the feud but I do warn you you could hate it, especially if you get taken out of matches which end off of 'basic' moves.
> 
> Also briefly discussed this in OW when the subject of best 2/3 falls matches came up, but HHH/Austin 2001 is a real bad match to me, and something I've grown to loathe over time. Probably the single greatest I've ever gone down on a match.


Don't get me wrong. I can still love matches that mostly consists of headlocks, it's just that I couldn't watch a whole show of it. The hot crowd and story telling do make up for the basic moves though. I'm sure if I was around in 1985, I would absolutely *love* Memphis and Mid-South.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Flair/Lawler should have been way better than it was, even for ten minutes. It also should have happened at least 3 times in 85. Imagine Flair at his peak as the heel to Lawler at his peak (or around) as the babyface.



> It's mostly just basic moves. Not knocking it though.


Mid-South and Memphis is about as fiery as a wrestling promotion can get. It's a million times mroe about hot crowds and brawls than it is about 70s style mat work or something. Unless that's not what you were driving at.

I liked Austin/HHH a lot whn I watched it last. I'm way lower than others but I have no problem calling it altogether really good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I need you guys help.

Which one should I purchase between Allied Powers, History of the World Heavyweight Championship, and the Rise & Fall of WCW?


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I would personally go with the World title one.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Rise & Fall of WCW Disc 2 is one of the single greatest discs ever produced.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

omg

*WCW War Games: Triple Cage match (Sting vs Scott Steiner vs Kevin Nash vs Booker T vs Goldust vs Vince Russo)*
96%


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> omg
> 
> *WCW War Games: Triple Cage match (Sting vs Scott Steiner vs Kevin Nash vs Booker T vs Goldust vs Vince Russo)*
> 96%


Goldust?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Goldberg lol. Always did get tongue tied with them


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

antoniomare007 said:


> that Orton/Trips Cage Match was the first wrestling match the literally put me to sleep.


One and only match that actually put me to sleep was Sting/Foley from Lockdown 08. I thought HHH/Orton was pretty good though. ***1/2 if I had to put a rating on it. There were some decent near escapes and the action was pretty good.

*Triple H vs Randy Orton series*

Triple H vs Randy Orton (Unforgiven 2004) - **1/4
Triple H vs Randy Orton (Royal Rumble 2005) - **3/4
Triple H vs Randy Orton (No Mercy 2007) - ***
Triple H vs Randy Orton (No Mercy 2007 LMS) - ****1/4
Triple H vs Randy Orton vs John Cena (WM 24) - ***3/4
Triple H vs Randy Orton (RAW LMS 2) - ***3/4
Triple H vs Randy Orton (One Night Stand LMS 3) - **
Triple H vs Randy Orton vs Randy Orton (NOC 2008) - ***1/2
Triple H vs Randy Orton (Wrestlemania 25) - ***1/4
HHH/Batista/Shane vs Orton/Evolution (Backlash 09) - ***3/4
Triple H vs Randy Orton (RAW no DQ) - ***
Triple H vs Randy Orton (Judgment Day 2008) - ***1/2

Holy shit, I never noticed how many times these guys have fought.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't know if i'd put a single HHH/Orton (not involving other people) match i've seen over the *** 1/4 mark. Both guys have terrible chemistry with each other.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Only two I can say I really liked were the two LMS from No Mercy and Raw. I liked those triple threats with Cena too.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd say the Last Man Standing match at No Mercy was really awesome, probably somewhere around ***3/4. HHH actually looked a damn good FIP for the majority and the way he had to run the gauntlet by wrestling three times in one night, as well as Orton being on his quest to become Champion and launch the 'Age of Orton' brought out a really good dynamic.

But yeah, bar that and the Raw match I don't particularly think of them as a good pairing, though I still say the Wrestlemania 25 match isn't as bad as some people make out, given the nature and circumstances of the feud it was the wrong way to go, but its still a better match IMO than their 2008 series and some of their other matches throughout their seemingly never ending feud.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Funny thing about that No Mercy LMS match is my buddy and I ordered that PPV and we got distracted towards the end and didn't bother to watch that match.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Given their prior chemistry I don't in anyway blame you for that.

Pretty ironic you skip their best match together though


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Trips/Orton don't have good chemistry at all which is a shame since WWE have insisted on making them feud together for like, ever lol. Their best matches are the No Mercy LMS and the Raw LMS. I also really dig their mini match in the Backlash 08 F4W when it comes down to just the two of them. The cage match I thought was a decent enough cage match but nothing spectacular. As for the rest of their matches, nothing memorable at all. Mania 25 was completely ruined by the booking heading in. Talk about clipping the wings. They have proven that in a brawl/fight situation they can give us something pretty good. Why they removed any chance of that happening along with all the interference we were all waiting for is beyond me. I'm not excusing the match but they were totally cut off at the knees with that one. Throw in the masterpiece that was Taker/HBK before it and it well and truly was a disaster.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> I need you guys help.
> 
> Which one should I purchase between Allied Powers, History of the World Heavyweight Championship, and the Rise & Fall of WCW?


Go with WCW. Allied Powers isn't anything special and while the WHC set has some great matches, there's a few underwhelming choices as well.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Orton/HHH (singles matches):

Triple H vs Randy Orton (Unforgiven 2004) - **1/4
Triple H vs Randy Orton (Royal Rumble 2005) - **1/2
Triple H vs Randy Orton (No Mercy 2007) - **
Triple H vs Randy Orton (No Mercy 2007 LMS) - ****
Triple H vs Randy Orton (RAW LMS 2) - ***1/2
Triple H vs Randy Orton (One Night Stand LMS 3) - *1/2
Triple H vs Randy Orton (Wrestlemania 25) - **
Triple H vs Randy Orton (RAW no DQ) (I'm assuming this is the one where Regal cut the show while the match was still going on) - **3/4
Triple H vs Randy Orton (Judgment Day 2008) - **1/2

Overall, yeah, they have no chemistry whatsoever. Two excellent matches in a sea with seven other mediocre matches (and actually I think they've had other one on one matches than the one I've mentioned) isn't very good. And what's worse is they kept getting put together, which did no favors for Orton as not only did he generally lose the matches with HHH but he never looked good in defeat. The two need to be kept away from each other forever from here on out.

And I just thought of a few matches that are missing from that list.

3SOH in 09 which was terrible, but can't remember it too well.
The very first Raw in 2005... which I should remember, because I was there live for it.  I actually remember it being one of their better matches, which isn't saying much, but meh.
They also had one in 2010 and I think Orton had pretty much turned face or was in the process of it as the next week I believe he teamed with HHH. Can't really remember the match though.

I'm sure there's more out there, but I just don't care to think about it right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> *They also had one in 2010 and I think Orton had pretty much turned face or was in the process of it as the next week I believe he teamed with HHH. Can't really remember the match though.*
> 
> I'm sure there's more out there, but I just don't care to think about it right now.


That was during Orton's gradual face turn in March 2010 leading up to Wrestlemania. I'm actually a fan of that match and think it should probably be their last match (against each other, at least) ever because it concluded their series on something of a high note. Not masterpiece high note, but "good, solid TV match" high note. It was at that time that it was becoming clear Orton was a more immediately engaging worker as a babyface--or, at the very least, that his character and the way in which he worked matches was a more harmonious marriage while he was a face than as the heel WWE kept trying to force him into being from the moment Shane McMahon showed up in the build-up to Wrestlemania XXV until the Kofi Kingston feud. 

The match concludes with them being attacked by Legacy (Orton's foes at the time) and Sheamus (Triple H's) which set up a natural handicap tag the following week in the build-up to Wrestlemania. 

I wouldn't necessarily say that they had terrible chemistry with one another. It was more like they just couldn't formulate a consistent genuine chemistry at all. (Which I guess is almost the same thing as having "terrible chemistry," but it's my more needlessly-nuanced take.) As workers, they have a lot of overlapping similarities, and they have a _roughly_ similar body type to one another. Which means that you have to form some kind of chemistry through deeper methods, and in the No Mercy LMS match, they did precisely that. In most of their other matches, not so much.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that last man standing match was epic though. One of my few last times as a mark


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*ECW Born To Be Wired (Barbed Wire Match)*
Terry Funk vs Sabu
_Terry Funk carried this one. Apart from putting himself in barbed wire, Sabu did nothing for this match. He made the match seem so fake by blading so obviously and getting into place for spots. The run-ins at the end also felt out of place. Still, I respect both men for putting themselves though this brutal match for our entertainment. It has some cringe-worthy moments, but it's not something I would watch again._
***3/4*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

redeadening said:


> that last man standing match was epic though. One of my few last times as a mark


JR at the end is just the best. "WE'RE AT 9, WE'RE AT 9, WE'RE _AT 9_!!"


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

HHH vs. Orton, lol... What a horrible rivarly, they even had *3* LMS matches. The No Mercy one was great, and I remember the match from Raw in 2009 (before 3 SOH match) that ended in double countout. Two good matches, and that's it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm still wondering why the hell they used a 3 Stages of Hell on Orton/Triple.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

well its not like the other 2 three stages of hell were any good

i still say they couldve had a great no dq match at mania if they got one


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

Wait you didn't like the first three stages of heel match with Austin and Triple H?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

not really. just felt all over the place for the first two falls. ask segunda and kingcal for more details

cage part was great though


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Here's how I'd rank the 3 Stages of Hell:

1. Austin/HHH: **** 1/2
2. HBK/HHH: *** 3/4
3. Orton/HHH: ***


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Here's how I'd rank the 3 Stages of Hell:

1. Austin/HHH: Shit for the most part.
2. HBK/HHH: One of the worst matches I've ever seen in terms of a "big" match.
3. Orton/HHH: Bad, like the majority of their other matches .


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Orton/HHH is the only 3SOH I can see people shitting on. HBK/HHH, while not spectacular was still pretty good imo and Austin/HHH, well, I don't think I'll ever understand the hate some folks have for it. Phenomenal match.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I thought Austin/Triple H was pretty awesome for the most part.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Memphis 10/19/1985 (Title vs Hair)*
Jerry Lawler vs Bill Dundee
_Awesome segment/match. Bill was amazing on the mic. It almost sounded like he was on something. One of the coolest heel turns I've seen in wrestling. The match itself isn't exactly brilliant, but the promos before and after are absolutely golden. _
*N/A*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HBK/HHH was a terrible 3SOH match as well... I actually have it lower than the Orton/HHH match (*1/2 and *3/4 respectively). Both were utter garbage.

Austin/HHH 3SOH however I had at ***** on last watch, and HHH's best match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Orton/HHH is the only 3SOH I can see people shitting on. HBK/HHH, while not spectacular was still pretty good imo and Austin/HHH, well, I don't think I'll ever understand the hate some folks have for it. Phenomenal match.


Thats because the only person who is a bigger HHH fan is HHH himself.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

I love HHH/SCSA 3SOH. It gets the full five from me. I don't really know how people wouldn't like it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Austin/HHH is the only 3SOH I remember liking. 



McQueen said:


> Thats because the only person who is a bigger HHH fan is HHH himself.


I also never got this.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Was talking about Starbucks HHH fandom.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, but I've always wondered what made anyone think Hunter was/is a mark for himself. Is there some sort of shoot interview I don't know about or something?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm on the camp that dislikes all the 3SOH matches. Such a beautiful gimmick to abuse.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Yeah, but I've always wondered what made anyone think Hunter was/is a mark for himself. Is there some sort of shoot interview I don't know about or something?


I think its pretty obvious given the way he carries himself.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll toss my hat into this convo. First two Three Stages of Hell were good to me. Third, not so much. Was just an extended stretcher match that was decent at best. Baffles the mind that they just didn't let them go Last Man Standing III on another ppv considering that was actually one of their good matches.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I think its pretty obvious given the way he carries himself.


still not getting it. Can't point toward anything he does on TV. There's clear evidence of wrestlers marking for themselves like the way Paul Roma came off in the Horsemen DVD, but I don't see it in HHH.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

His 20 minute self indulgent promos are the biggest indication of such a thing. Was that too "IWC cliche"?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That and he knows he can play the "cool guy, break the 4th wall" babyface and insult everyone else or push the envelope to make sure he looks good shit he's been doing for years because he won't get in trouble like his "broomstick" comment on RAW is HHH a few weeks ago.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

His constant breaking of the fourth wall is one of his worse qualities, tbf.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Austin/HHH: Shit for the most part.


Can't say I was a fan either. I watch it every so often to see if it will click with me. I don't exactly hate it, but I think both wrestlers have done better - particularly Austin at the next PPV.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

And Triple H at the previous PPV.

Also @ McQueen, if that's what you're basing Triple H being a mark for himself on, then everybody is a mark for themselves. The Rock must be a huge mark for himself, not to mention the likes of Punk and Miz. Even guys like ADR, Dolph, Swagger etc drone on about how great they are. They just aren't afforded the same time as the main event guys.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, if HHH breaking fourth wall and cutting long promos on himself makes him a mark for himself, then what would you call CM Punk? "I'm the best in the world; in that ring, on this microphone, even on commentary; nobody touches me." Seems pretty double-standard, because I can't imagine the reaction if Hunter was the one who said that.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Clearly the difference of all those comparisons is that with H it isn't a gimmick. Shocked that this has to be explained.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Punk's a cocky guy too. He would genuinely believe he's the best. The difference people have with it is that Punk isn't in a position of real power, thus they don't care that he's arrogant. Aside from that, having the attitude about being the best and believing in yourself is the right thing. It's just when it goes overboard and changes other things that it's a problem.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

its wrestling. you need a cocky attitude to make it far


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hailsabin said:


> Clearly the difference of all those comparisons is that with H it isn't a gimmick. Shocked that this has to be explained.


You mean it isn't Triple H's gimmick that he believes he's unconquerable and better than everybody else? Sorry, the King of Kings moniker sort of confused me.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hailsabin said:


> Clearly the difference of all those comparisons is that with H it isn't a gimmick. Shocked that this has to be explained.


You don't think Punk genuinely believes he's the greatest wrestler on Earth? It wasn;t a gimmick orginally, he said it in an interview that came from what he thought. He probably embellished a lot, but "I'm the best wrestler in the world" is something that I truly think he truly thinks. Never heard HHH call himself the best in the world unless he was playing heel.



BkB Hulk said:


> *The difference people have with it is that Punk isn't in a position of real power, thus they don't care that he's arrogant.* Aside from that, having the attitude about being the best and believing in yourself is the right thing.


This makes a lot of sense, esp. the part in bold.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Anyone catch Ziggler/Morrison from Raw? Really solid match. Ziggler the future, man. ****1/4 - ***1/2*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Game1778 said:


> Wait you didn't like the first three stages of heel match with Austin and Triple H?


First fall is mind-numbingly stupid. Its a feud ending match to one of the most personal rivalries in the Attitude Era....and they wrestle like its a Number One Contenders match on Raw, like HHH has been asked to methodically disect Austin and weaken him ahead of a big title match. The 'technical' work has little place especially since they alternate between some half assed brawling along with the technical work, Austin sells the weakened limb like Gill from the Simpsons sells offers and the finish is idiotic: doesn't Trips just jump from the turnbuckle to the centre of the ring and eats a stunner? Assuming I haven't mixed it up that's Vengeance 2005 levels of stupidity right there.

Second fall they focus on the weapon shots and brawling to make up for the opening pedestrian opening fall, it's all over the place now and they blow through enormous amounts of weapon shots to try and get the crowd back on side and sell 'The HATE' but by the final fall they've got barbed wire shots to the face and sledgehammers getting little reaction because the crowd are sucked out of the match: they blew though most of the holy shit spots in the prior fall and a normally rabid Attitude Era crowd are dreadfully silent. I'm pretty sure the selling of some of the weapons was horrific as well, like HHH taking a steel chair shot and almost immediately getting to his feet to hit Austin with something.

I actually wanted to watch this again ages back and searched for reviews of the match, this review to me (though I may rate it just a bit higher than this guy) sums up my current opinion on the match:



HUNTER GOLDEN'S REVIEW said:


> *Triple H vs. Steve Austin, 2/3 Falls, WWF 2/25/01*
> 
> 
> The first fall is a freaking mess, with both guys obviously killing time so they can get to the weapons. Triple H busts out a neckbreaker three times, Austin busts out the Thesz press three times, one of which is botched. Triple H can't focus in on anything, dancing between the neck and the leg. The lack of focus is compounded with Austin's total lack of desire to sell any of it, making it worse. When Triple H finally settles in on the leg work, it's long and not very interesting. Austin's up two seconds later running around like he's Sonjay Dutt, so it makes you wonder why they even bothered. We got some hot brawling in this to start off, but once they got through the first lap around the ring, it got obvious really quick that they didn't really plan to do much here. I wouldn't call it BAD as much as it was completely hot-dogged.
> ...


Only thing I give the match credit for is how it furthers Austin's turn at Wrestlemania and ties in beautifully to his character breaking down and losing confidence in himself. Also was a great way to get more heat on HHH and make the following Undertaker match more than just a side attraction to Rock/Austin and TLC II.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> You mean it isn't Triple H's gimmick that he believes he's unconquerable and better than everybody else? Sorry, the King of Kings moniker sort of confused me.


Oh wow a nickname. Means every other sign that points to his self marking is null and void. C'mon.



Yeah1993 said:


> You don't think Punk genuinely believes he's the greatest wrestler on Earth? It wasn;t a gimmick orginally, he said it in an interview that came from what he thought. He probably embellished a lot, but "I'm the best wrestler in the world" is something that I truly think he truly thinks. Never heard HHH call himself the best in the world unless he was playing heel.
> 
> 
> 
> This makes a lot of sense, esp. the part in bold.


I'm sure he does feel that way. Bryan Danielson probably does too. We're not talking about a cocky persona here. We're talking about if Triple H marks for himself. Already said it and that it is plain as day that he does. This is still something I thought fans and non- fans alike just all knew.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Thats because the only person who is a bigger HHH fan is HHH himself.


Maybe. And this may not hold any water coming from me lol but I'm with *Yeah1993*. I never got the impression that he marks for himself. In outside interviews and whatever, he rarely puts himself over. The only time he ever harped on about being the best etc was when he was a heel and that was a central part to his character, either that or when he was selling a match eg vs. Taker earlier this year. If that's what you're judging him on then like Yeah said, everybody is a mark for themselves.

I don't see the Punk distinction either. From all that I have seen from Punk in outside interviews etc, he comes across as an arrogant jerk at times. That's just him and how he is. Him claiming he's the best and believing he's the best isn't a gimmick imo. In fact, that very thing is what propelled him and his shoot earlier this year. He felt he was and is better than those getting pushed ahead of him so he called WWE out on their shit. If that isn't being a mark for yourself then I don't know what is tbh.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hailsabin said:


> Oh wow a nickname. Means every other sign that points to his self marking is null and void. C'mon.


I mistook your point. I didn't realize you were suggesting that Triple H, *much like the majority of every other wrestler ever*, is a mark for himself.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Still missing the point, man.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Then make it. Rather, don't. This seems to be going in circles. Plus, I'm bored with Triple H. Let's all bash Kurt Angle now.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Fine with me. Although I do love vs Mysterio from SummerSlam 2002.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Michael Cole worked over the ankle before applying an ankle lock more than Angle has done in the past 2 years. Discuss.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He lacks a BROKEN FREAKIN' NECK, so his Ankle Lock isn't as effective.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^Lol. I'm expecting more of the same from the Michael Cole challenge next week tbh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Punk is just as guilty of it by the way. But i'm not unbearably sick of Punk yet.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> He lacks a BROKEN FREAKIN' NECK, so his Ankle Lock isn't as effective.


Its true, its true.


I hope this Angle bashing goes better than the shitstorm that erupted in OW when Richards and Edwards were on the receiving end of jokes and their fans reacted hilariously.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kurt Angle is over with the crowd so any criticism is null and void by the way. Stop bashing him because its his turn.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

This discussion is laughable, I'm not even going to bother arguing it. Pick a better target in future [/Crabtree].


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Some of the discussions in Other Wrestling make my head hurt. That's partially the reason I don't post in there. The other reason being that I haven't kept up with much really outside WWE and TNA in a few years. I have a huge collection of ROH DVDs, but once Punk, Joe, AmDrag and Nigel left, my interest waned. Not following stuff in Japan (especially) and Mexico seemed to follow.

On the other hand, maybe I shouldn't be commenting on the crap discussions when I mod both this section and the TNA section.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Same here Bulk, although I did buy a few PWG DVD's today. Mostly for Finlay, okay only one of them.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> Its true, its true.
> 
> 
> I hope this Angle bashing goes better than the shitstorm that erupted in OW when Richards and Edwards were on the receiving end of jokes and their fans reacted hilariously.


Was the joke the fact that people took the time to argue about either one of them and their shitty, boring work rate?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Uni work has kept me from getting round to watching BOLA and in particular, Finlay/Steen.

BTW going to get around to watching Regal/Ambrose tonight, been seeing it pimped as a TV MOTY and a possible MOTYC. Admittedly by people who adore Regal and thus will pimp the everloving shit out of his work, but everything I've read about the match would appear to back their statement up.

Sadistic Regal is back!!



Hailsabin said:


> Was the joke the fact that people took the time to argue about either one of them and their shitty, boring work rate?


Pretty much, the main argument by their fans being that there wasn't a single disputeable flaw in their work which would suggest the 'haters' weren't simply just hating on them as part of the yearly bandwagon against a popular wrestler. Honestly it was amazing to see Crabtree's delusion, he's always occasionally come out with the odd bit of crap that made him come across as the ultimate ROH enthusiast (Cabana/Richards going to have the greatest opening match in wrestling history for example) but that discussion really brought out just how idiotic he can be in avoiding a discussion where the argument isn't in his favour.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

FCW match?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Aye, Ambrose attacked Regal during a brawl between Steamboat/Husky Harris where the entire roster was trying to keep them apart, Regal promptly responded and scored a gorgeous left hook to Ambrose and then they showed some backstage promos where both men attacked the other, Regal was amazing talking about how he respects and owes Ambrose for awakening 'the villain' inside of him and reminding him why he got into the business. Was pretty dark for a WWE promo, like Regal mentions he'd take someone he didn't like and set them on fire in a parking lot, and Ambrose would be the only one to stay and warm his hands on the flames whilst everyone else in FCW would run.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn that sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

That's what I was referring to, Regal looked bloody demented towards the end of the promo. From what I've seen Moxley is pretty freaking great at working his character into matches, I saw he took a lot of abuse in OW as a poor worker but truth be told everything he does great I'd say only maybe 2 or 3 people in the indy circuit could match (Steen, Generico and Hero since he's techincally not in FCW yet).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll have to watch it later, I need some sleep.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Ah yeah I forgot you're American with your damn time zone differences, I really should get through this Law assignment I'm 40% of the way through but spent the past hour watching Batman The Animated Series online and Regal/Ambrose is definitely getting watched later.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Isn't it morning in America?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Guessing McQueen had an all nighter, I can't recall which state has what time difference to the UK but I recall when I visited New York they were something like 7 or 8 hours behind the UK.

Damn does this thread go off topic from time to time.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Regal vs Ambrose very good. It had a lot of the stuff that makes Regal awesome and it's amazing how better Ambrose is in FCW compared to the indys (never thought much of the guy in DGUSA tbh).


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

From wwedvdnews.com -



> Since last week you’ve been hearing of WWE’s plans to release a new DVD on The Rock for 2012. We can now say for definite it’s on the way and exclusively reveal some first details.
> 
> We can confirm the new release will be a 3-Disc DVD collection, and for the first time WWE will produce a feature length Blu-ray of The Rock, which will be a 2-Disc set.
> 
> ...


Cool. 

I want an in-depth documentary, Judgment Day '00 Ironman match, Royal Rumble '99 I Quit match, and Breakdown '98 triple threat cage match.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*William Regal vs Dean Ambrose, FCW 06/11/11*

Fucking awesome awesome match here that deserved its incredible pimping on a few other forums, Regal arguably puts in one of the performances of the year, busts out a ton of innovative and creative shit and is incredibly vicious even for Regal standards, Ambrose is the perfect foil for him with his incredible mannerisms, taunting and selling of the beating. I could see some people thinking this was too one-sided but when you follow the incidents that led to the match and Regal talking about unleashing his inner villain again, Ambrose taking as emphatic a beating as he does only to come back asking for more really put him over as this tough son of a bitch you have to respect whilst still having tremendous hate and unease towards with how demented and sick he comes across.

Match really felt like a page out of Finlay/Callihan and reminded us why Regal needs to go on a Finlay 2006 esque run on WWE TV beating the piss out of the younger guys and putting them over as only he can, Superstars this week will be essential viewing for all due to who Regal faces and I won't spoil it. Anyways Regal was just an evil motherfucker in this, him continually schooling Ambrose on the mat constantly and using it as the base for a lot of his offence was tremendous, the spot where he trapped Ambrose in an armbar before pulling and twisting his fingers is the sort of spot no-one else thinks to do that makes me adore workers like Regal, just incredible attention to detail and going the extra mile to get the most out of each burst of offence. The spot where he chokes Ambrose by holding his nose whilst he has him locked in a half sleeper/choke spot and Ambrose continually calls for him to give it all he's got everytime was probably only better by Regal's usage of the turnbuckle to target Dean's arm. The Genius TRAPS THE ARM THROUGH THE TURNBUCKLE in a spot I've never seen before, then unloads with a barrage of kicks and forearms to a defenceless Ambrose who's desperate kicking and fighting sold what was about to happen amazingly. 

Have to say as well Ambrose's selling was flat out awesome, like he seems to have his detractors for not being your typical indy worker but his selling and ability to work the sort of match he did with Regal left me thinking he's in a class of his own compared to most indy workers, bar maybe 2 or 3 current guys. Everything from checking and clenching his jaw after a barrage of uppercuts, to the way he left his arm limp during the Regal stretch to selling it as he rolled out of a cover left me thinking I've missed out on one of the smartest workers in recent years. His desperation one armed comeback was amazing in his resiliency yet he still managed to capture something in his character that made Regal the man you still wanted to route for, really dug how he alternated between right armed offence, elbows and headbutts to try and keep Regal down whilst protecting the injured arm. The bump he took as well to weaken the limb was fucking bonkers as well and looked frankly disgusting, also have to mention for some reason his mini burst of offence on Regal's left arm at the start was really fucking good in how it came off totally erratic and chaotic and fitted his loose cannon persona tremendously: I was reminded of how the Joker can fight and always manages to fight like a madman and in the process looks unqiue and unco-ordinated but in a good way.

Regal stole the show and put in one of the better performances of the year, Ambrose himself played a strong part in making himself as good a heel in peril as I've seen in ages and still managed to get over the story of the match where Regal took the disrespectful newcomer to town. A lot of guys would have taken the beating Dean did and wouldn't have been able to still make you hate them, I guess that's a testament to how good Dean is at adding these mannerisms that make him impossible to root for. Surefire contender for TV MOTY in any company (right now its my #1 unless I've forgotten one) at the moment and honestly I'd call it something I'd consider worthy of including on a MOTYC list, especially for WWE. Literally couldn't have made it better and the more I watch it the more I think Regal/Ambrose are the only two who could have had such a unique match-up and made it work as well as they did.

*****-****1/4*


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I was thinking about if WWE would ever release a Christian dvd and how it would come out which also led me than to think about Christian's career and his tag team with Edge. E&C was one of the greatest tag teams if all time with the total package. A 3 disc dvd featuring there best matches and promos and also a sit down interview like the rivalry dvds collection would be an awesome idea that WWE could look into. So if WWE came out with a new category of "Greatest tag teams" in which they get both tag team partners to sitdown with JR and also show all there best matches and promos which tag teams would you guys most be interested in?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> *William Regal vs Dean Ambrose, FCW 06/11/11*
> 
> Fucking awesome awesome match here that deserved its incredible pimping on a few other forums, Regal arguably puts in one of the performances of the year, busts out a ton of innovative and creative shit and is incredibly vicious even for Regal standards, Ambrose is the perfect foil for him with his incredible mannerisms, taunting and selling of the beating. I could see some people thinking this was too one-sided but when you follow the incidents that led to the match and Regal talking about unleashing his inner villain again, Ambrose taking as emphatic a beating as he does only to come back asking for more really put him over as this tough son of a bitch you have to respect whilst still having tremendous hate and unease towards with how demented and sick he comes across.
> 
> ...


OMFG where did you find it!?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Enjoy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks! 

Study for my American History test or watch my favorite FCW guy and an awesome Regal go at it? :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

How important is the test ? LOL America :side:


But yeah when you get around to it, it'll be well worth the watch. I imagine the general rating would be around ***1/2 to most, but I adored the selling, structure and viciousness of Regal that I went much higher. I know Cal loved it but I doubt he'll be as high as me on it, fuck I can think of maybe only a handful of people who'd rate it as high as I do.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You did not just LOL America in front of me you sheep shagging son of a bitch.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I was thinking about if WWE would ever release a Christian dvd and how it would come out which also led me than to think about Christian's career and his tag team with Edge. E&C was one of the greatest tag teams if all time with the total package. A 3 disc dvd featuring there best matches and promos and also a sit down interview like the rivalry dvds collection would be an awesome idea that WWE could look into. So if WWE came out with a new category of "Greatest tag teams" in which they get both tag team partners to sitdown with JR and also show all there best matches and promos which tag teams would you guys most be interested in?


Well they've already done DVDs on The Road Warriors/LOD and The Hardys so my choice would be Edge & Christian although they can get that covered on Edge's upcoming DVD and hopefully a long overdue 3-disc Christian set.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hot holy damn. That Regal can only have that kind of match on FCW is a genuine crime. I don't pay much attention to rating matches, but if I did, I'd be right there with Segunda Caida. For all the flak FCW (rightly) gets for producing kinda lame wrestlers, it's had some of the very best and most interesting wrestling of the year recently.


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks for the ambrose vs regal link


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Christian dvd set is going to be awesome once WWE finally puts it all together. It frustrates the hell out of me whenever I go in a dvd section and I see a John Morrison dvd but yet Christian and JBL are not thought of. JBL's match quality is his weak point when looking at a dvd for him but the promos and the story he had with his whole career in two different characters would be interesting enough and he has a lengthy enough career where I can easilly think of 10 matches solid or better. Christian is just a no brainer and perhaps him signing with TNA is the reason for this delay but WWE really needs to look into the guys that still have not got there first dvds before giving even more to Rock and Austin who already have had there asses kissed plenty.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

One More Match: The Christian Chronicles.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*FCW TV 11/6/2011*
William Regal vs Dead Ambrose
_This was truly a rare type of match in 2011. It was nasty and gritty. The best way to describe this match is Steen/Finlay BOLA on steroids. Regal tearing apart Ambrose's arm was just sick. Jamming it the turnbuckle, wrenching his pinkie and crushing his arm in the steel steps. I'll give credit to Ambrose too. He did a superb job of selling his arm and could fool one to believe that he was legit hurt. _
******


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> You did not just LOL America in front of me you sheep shagging son of a bitch.


:lmao :lmao :lmao I'm dieing over here man, what a way to wake up.

Cactus good to see you loved the match so much, I think Ambrose's ability to eat such an asskicking but never look like the face is what I adore about the match so much, it takes a really great face and heel dynamic for Regal to be as sick and cruel on offence as he was and never look like the heel.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Shit. Now I'm on a Regal binge. The guy is stupidly underrated.

*WWE Velocity 7/16/2005*
Chris Benoit vs William Regal
_DAT HEADBUTT. Regal was absolutely pissing out blood after taking a nasty headbutt. Don't worry, Sir Regal returned the favor to the silly imbecile who besmirched him. Regal even attempted a tombstone. Even the commentators start marking out at this match. _
*****1/4*

*WWE No Mercy 2006*
William Regal vs Chris Benoit
_Before you give me funny looks, I can explain the really high rating. You see, this was the first match I'd seen from the series and I didn't realize how much of this match was recycled from their old match. Still, even if some of the content was reused, it's still was a hell of a match. It's stiff, gritty and bloody. It's what real wrestling is all about._
*****1/2*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Pretty much the same on those two, though I'd be closer to ****1/4 for the No Mercy match, still one of the best matches the company has ever put on and a great way to make stiff wrestling add to a match through strong character and selling, rather than detracting from the match.

Watch his NJPW match vs Hashimoto (its amazing), 1995 vs Benoit in NJPW, vs Benoit 2000 Brian Pillman Memorial Show, House Show match at MSG vs CM Punk (something like December 30th 2008), vs Sting Great American Bash 1996 and of course vs Finlay Uncensored 1996.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Regal and Finlay had a match? ...I'll be right back.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Multiple, they had a Parking Lot Brawl a few weeks later that is a great sub 10 minute match from Nitro and had a few matches in 2006 during Finlay's return to the company. I want to say they wrestled at The Great American Bash 2006 for the US Belt, was a really good match but some of the crowd crapped on the chain wrestling early on....seriously fuck that crowd like its The Impact Zone.

Uncensored is by far their best match together though, goes nearly 20 minutes and is chock full of hate, great wrestling and amazing character work from both. Everything looks vicious, especially the closed fist punch to the nose near the end.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

They indeed wrestled at GAB 2006. Lashley (along with Khali) was out with "elevated liver enzymes". Hmm.

Watching Regal/Ambrose is really tempting, but I'm already trying to both study and watch cricket at the same time.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Watch it once you're done as a treat then, I often found myself telling myself I could only watch a great match/movie/show once I got work done, it usually helped (and was in no way related to me having mere hours to complete it to meet the deadline).


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Cactus said:


> *WWE No Mercy 2006*
> William Regal vs Chris Benoit
> _Before you give me funny looks, I can explain the really high rating. You see, this was the first match I'd seen from the series and I didn't realize how much of this match was recycled from their old match. Still, even if some of the content was reused, it's still was a hell of a match. It's stiff, gritty and bloody. It's what real wrestling is all about._
> *****1/2*


I absolutely love this match. WWE's MOTY for 2006.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Finlay/Benoit Judgement Day takes that honour for me (worldwide MOTY) and then Taker/Angle NWO 2006. The No Mercy match would probably be #3 though I'm a huge huge fan of Benoit/Finlay 05/05/2006 on Smackdown in the KOTR qualifier. Orton/Mysterio Smackdown World Title Match, Orton vs Benoit No Holds Barred Smackdown, Taker/Angle Smackdown, Flair/Edge TLC, Henry/Mysterio Smackdown and a Hardy's vs MNM tag are all other great great matches.

2006 was fucking stacked in hindsight, such an amazing year.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Speaking of 2006 and William Regal, a really good match that isn't really remembered that everyone should totally watch is:

Brian Kendrick Vs William Regal - Smackdown November 24th 2006 - ***1/4

Happened during the Londrick Vs Regal & Taylor tag run they had for a couple of months (which gave us some great tag matches too). Not super high with the rating but its a really awesome little match that you should check out.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Regal/Ambrose was a great little match, Ambrose has impressed me a lot as a worker since he came to FCW and it seems like they have a lot of faith in him. Hopefully a call up isn't too far away.

I want to watch more Regal now though, I'm done for the week too. Time to dig up some 06 Regal and see what you're all raving about


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Dean Ambrose's in ring workrate looks very sharp and he's only 25 years old. For those who have been following his career so far how are his skills outside the ring? Will his mic skills and charisma hold up if he eventually gets on the WWE roster?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Dean Ambrose's in ring workrate looks very sharp and he's only 25 years old. For those who have been following his career so far how are his skills outside the ring? Will his mic skills and charisma hold up if he eventually gets on the WWE roster?


That's what's been baffling me. From what I saw of him on the indies, his in ring work was pretty average, and while his mic skills were pretty decent it completely shocked me that WWE signed him. What shocks me even more is that he's tearin it up with guys like Rollins, Regal, and Punk.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He has a unique style of promo, which will definitely help him stand out if and when he gets called up.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I mean the guy is incredibly charismatic and gifted as a performer in getting his character over and his mic skills seem really good as well. His debut promo in FCW was terrific and did more in 90 seconds than most 15 minute promos these days.

His ring work is also really really good at present, he's obviously been lucky to work with Regal and Punk already (jury is still out on Rollins/Black IMO, seems a bit too indy with some of his moveset and general ring work) but he's held his own particularly in the Regal match with his selling and manages to get his character over in the match so the likes of Regal and Punk aren't forced to carry the workload, they may do better things and put in the better performance but you can see Ambrose doing his best to keep up and contribute to the match wherever he can. I get the impression he'll be a very good performer in the future who'll have a bunch of neat facial expressions, mannerisms etc that add to a match, similar to Punk who always seems to give a good performance whether he's wrestling 5 minutes or 25 minutes. Ambrose probably won't go down as a Danielson esque worker who will carry guys to the best match of their careers, but I get the impression we'll really struggle in the future to pick out a match of his where you can say he was actively bad/detracted from the quality of the match.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh good gravy, that Regal/Ambrose match had like some of the nastiest offense I have seen from Regal (sorry, I started watching in 2007, don't know much about Regal, other than his mid-life crisis Brit character, and from everything I've heard here and the match, I can really see the love for this guy and his in-ring prowess) and Ambrose sold that arm extraordinary well. All in all, great stuff from the FCW. 

How come the main roster can't do anything like that?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Anguyen92 said:


> How come the main roster can't do anything like that?


A lot of guys on the roster don't have the experience and skills that a guy like Regal had from working in Japan and Europe with other workers on that level. Something guys like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan have had the opportunity to do as well as traveling all across North America. 

Two of the worst things to ever happen to the roster are the loss of Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero because they could have been incredible mentors for the new crop of talent. Thankfully WWE still has Regal, Steamboat, Malenko and Anderson to teach the new talent a thing or two in the ring.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Shit. Now I'm on a Regal binge. The guy is stupidly underrated.
> 
> *WWE Velocity 7/16/2005*
> Chris Benoit vs William Regal
> ...


I watched a '95 WCW match between Regal and Malenko the other day. At first I was like, WHAT, NO SUPLEXES??!?! But then I thought about it and I still really enjoyed it.


----------



## Tanner1495 (May 21, 2011)

I'm in no way trying to copy KingCal, but with all the 2006 Smackdown talk I will be doing a Smackdown 2006 project and rate all the matches and put the ratings here. I'm sure this will be a load of fun!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cactus said:


> *FCW TV 11/6/2011*
> William Regal vs Dead Ambrose
> _This was truly a rare type of match in 2011. It was nasty and gritty. The best way to describe this match is Steen/Finlay BOLA on steroids. Regal tearing apart Ambrose's arm was just sick. Jamming it the turnbuckle, wrenching his pinkie and crushing his arm in the steel steps. I'll give credit to Ambrose too. He did a superb job of selling his arm and could fool one to believe that he was legit hurt. _
> ******


Holy shit. I was excited to hear about the match and check it out but this is just incredible praise. I'll get on this later tonight.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Tanner1495 said:


> I'm in no way trying to copy KingCal, but with all the 2006 Smackdown talk I will be doing a Smackdown 2006 project and rate all the matches and put the ratings here. I'm sure this will be a load of fun!


Hell, forget copying, everyone should do this. SmackDown (including the SD PPVs) was fantastic in 2006.

****1/2 for Regal/Benoit @No Mercy is not a crazy rating at all. I'd only have Benoit/Fit from Judgment Day above it atm (for WWE 06). Rey/Orton 7/4 and Benoit/Fit 5/5 are possible.

EDIT- Regal/Finlay from GAB should have been way better than it was tbf. Uncensored 96 is what you want and IMO one of the top 5 WCW matches of the 90s.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Indeed, EVERYONE needs to get on SD 06. There is some utter shit there too, but the best part of the project I did was that I just watched the stuff that interested me, and not everything .


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

You still doing Raw?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

GAB 06 was a good match for them. Not great considering the year both men had, but I'd rate it at ***1/2.

Yeah1993 is on point. Smackdown in 2006 was just phenomenal. Outside of some of GAB 2006, their ppvs were really top notch. No Mercy has strong match after strong match. Love it so much.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'll get to it when I can be arsed. I need to get on some more WCW stuff first... and atm I just cba with any wrestling outside of current stuff and that's mainly because of habit .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Moxley/Ambrose is a goofy motherfucker, no funny goofy but he's odd but like Derek said thats probably going to help him more than hinder him in the long run. Was a fun match and nice to see some extremely focused limb work that doesn't get blown off in favor of some big finish. The turnbuckle spot was pretty unique, can't say i've ever seen that before.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*WWE Judgement Day 2006*
Chris Benoit vs Finlay
_I'll admit it, after hearing all the hype this match have got and finally sitting down and watching it 5 years later, I found this to be pretty underwhelming. Finlay played an awesome heel in this, using mind games and all and it totally psyched Benoit out, but nothing else screams 'Holy Fuck! That was amazing'. Don't get me wrong though. It was a VERY GOOD match and it's definitely worth a watch. _
****3/4*


----------



## Tanner1495 (May 21, 2011)

*Smackdown 1/06/06*
_Batista and Rey Mysterio vs MNM **1/2_: Not as good as I thought it would be, especially since it was a Steel Cage match, but still not horrible.

I already watched the Orton/Benoit match on this show, but can't find my rating for it, but I'm sure it was good. Now onto 1/13/06 matches!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I got it at ****. Still dig the match as much as I did when it aired. Think the SD KOTR match a few weeks prior has it beat. Should rewatch it to compare for sure.


----------



## Tanner1495 (May 21, 2011)

*Smackdown 1/13/06*
Randy Orton vs Chris Benoit ****1/4-Watched this match like last week, really good stuff here.

20 Man Battle Royal ***1/4- Probably the only person too go this high on it, I really dug the Henry/Angle stuff at the end.

So yea, I have now seen no more Smackdown 2006 matches, next week's card looks promising so I'm about too watch some of that.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Shawn Michaels vs Batista - Stretcher Match ~ _WWE: One Night Stand 2008_ - ***3/4

Awesome bout. I mean what can you say other than that? The storytelling in this great.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Best matches under 10 minutes, guys?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Owen Hart vs. 123 Kid
Roderick Strong vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

IIRC Benoit vs. Regal from NM 06 was under 10 minutes. My vote would go to that.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^it was slightly past the 11 minute mark, but I'd chuck that in as well.

Kurt Angle vs Rey Mysterio ~ Summerslam 2002
Christian vs William Regal ~ Breaking Point

There are two more off the top of my head that are rather great.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesome/Tanaka - ONS '05 (entertaining as fuck but in a different category than the rest)
Angle/Rey - SS '02
Kane/Finlay - SS '07 (Pretty entertaining match. Nothing spectacular but I think it's certainly worth a look for a nice short match)
Show/Morrison/Punk/Dreamer/Chavo - ONS '08 (Another really fun match)
MVP/Hardy - SS '08 (I think it's under 10)

Not necessarily the best, but some of my favorites off the top of my head.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Money In The Bank 2011

1. SmackDown MITB Ladder Match: ***
2: Kelly vs Brie Bella: DUD
3. Mark Henry vs Big Show: **1/2
4. RAW MITB Ladder Match: ***1/2
5: Christian vs Randy Orton: **1/2
6. CM Punk vs John Cena: *****

Everything on this show was pretty entertaining, but really pales in comparison to last years ppv, minus the main event.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brye said:


> Awesome/Tanaka - ONS '05 (entertaining as fuck but in a different category than the rest)
> Angle/Rey - SS '02
> Kane/Finlay - SS '07 (Pretty entertaining match. Nothing spectacular but I think it's certainly worth a look for a nice short match)
> Show/Morrison/Punk/Dreamer/Chavo - ONS '08 (Another really fun match)
> ...


Great call on Awesome vs Tanaka. Some might not be into that type of match, but it is so great for it being only 9:51.



InYourFace said:


> Money In The Bank 2011
> 
> 1. SmackDown MITB Ladder Match: ***
> 2: Kelly vs Brie Bella: DUD
> ...


Comparison time, FUN.

****
DUD
**1/2
***1/4
***1/2
*****

SD MITB and World Title differ quite a bit. All in all we had the same general opinion on the show.

And yes to everyone else, I do feel Punk vs Cena deserves the full 5 stars. Am I a mark? Maybe. Cena was in it too and only helped add to the match. Everything worked.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hailsabin said:


> Shawn Michaels vs Batista - Stretcher Match ~ _WWE: One Night Stand 2008_ - ***3/4
> 
> Awesome bout. I mean what can you say other than that? The storytelling in this great.


*****1/2*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It seems you loved that storytelling just a touch more.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Great call on Awesome vs Tanaka. Some might not be into that type of match, but it is so great for it being only 9:51.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt really pay alot of attention to the World Title cause i was angry about Orton and Del Rio


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I figured that haha. Think you only noticed the elevated neckbreaker spot and the finish. Oh those rants. They can be quite the distraction.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Its hard for me enjoy most of the shows from 2011 without having to get really pissed, unless its Capitol Punishment, since al my favs pretty much win minus Wade having to job out to that piece of crap Jackson.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I generally don't let booking problems hinder my enjoyment of the matches. 2011 certainly is underwhelming compared to 2010, but what can you do. I'll just go without most of those ppvs for a while. I can add plenty more that I would want in my collection over them.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Give me a year or 2 and i will have all those shows and enjoy them with no problem, just cant really enjoy them right now since there pretty recent.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Plus with trying to add on more of the 2002 ppvs, think you're going for that year atm, the 2011 ones can wait. Working your way back to the rarer ppvs and all that jazz.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Aiming more for 2001 since its more rare and expensive, unless its Judgment Day 2002 then its more expensive then any show.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

How much is Judgment Day ranging for atm?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

59.99 on EBAY & 119.00 on Amazon.

So yeah........


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That is the most outrageous price ever. Especially when 3 of the 8 matches are on DVD sets. Maybe RVD vs Eddie or Austin vs Show/Flair made a set too. Sheesh.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah i dont get it, its not the greatest show ever, there are plenty of better shows are at a more affordable or reasonable price, that might be a show i download


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Absolutely. You just saw Edge vs Angle anyways and that was the MOTN.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Angle on the cover of the KOTR DVD. Kinda surprised, considering he is in TNA.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Finally watched Night of Champions 2011 on DVD. My review:

I have a theory that after Money in the Bank, WWE hit the reset button. They knew that the buildup to MITB and the ppv itself, capped off by the the instant MOTY in John Cena vs. CM Punk, could not be topped, so they didn't try.

Instead, they focused on making the product entertaining and surprising without necessarily being all that good. The rushed WWE Title Tournament, CM Punk coming back way too soon, the inexplicable return of Kevin Nash, the convoluted HHH storyline, the NWO-style Awesome Truth takeover--all very entertaining, but not all that compelling. The truth is, ever since MITB, WWE reminded me a lot of the programming in 1999/2000.

*Air Boom vs. Awesome Truth*
Solid opening match. This served two purposes in establishing Air Boom as fighting champions and Awesome Truth as a new force, without either team looking better than the other. This worked for the new tag division, and in starting the conspiracy storyline. The action itself is good enough. The dq end is a bummer, but it makes sense for the match.

**1/2

*Cody Rhodes vs. Ted DiBiase*
The crowd is DEAD for this one. I mean, "pin drop" drop. The problem is that Rhodes/DiBiase should have happened a year and a half ago, not now that they've both been given new gimmicks. Decent enough match, but DiBiase looks like an idiot at the end.

**1/2

*Dolph Ziggler vs. John Morrison vs. Jack Swagger vs. Alex Riley*
This was a lot of fun; constant action, everyone shines, and there were quite a few nearfalls. It really looked like Riley could do it, which gave Ziggler more heat when he did win.

***

*Randy Orton vs. Mark Henry *
I love how this all started with Big Show attacking Mark Henry and "reawakening" the beast. The buildup video was amazing, really showing how all of Mark Henry's frustration over 15 years had lead to tonight, and his inevitable victory. He was so confident. He knew something that no one else knew.

The match itself is simple but a perfectly told story. Orton realizes that maybe Henry can't be stopped and takes the fight to him immediately. He's constantly playing catchup with Henry, but Henry is too strong. The end gives me goosebumps. Henry kicking Orton in the knees not once but twice, Orton crawling up and Henry all but telling him it was over, and Orton trying to hit the RKO, only to be thrown away and picked up for a WSS. A perfect end to a very good match, and a shocking finish. Henry gives a great promo at the end to top it off. I love how they built him up as a real monster heel and continued to run with it even into Orton. Made it so much more believeable. Henry's promo about no one believing in him and never losing the title just made it all the more perfect. To me, this was MOTN.

***3/4

*Kelly Kelly vs. Beth Phoenix*
Better than the average diva's match, though that doesn't say much. They do everything they can with the time given, and the finish is a surprise.

**

*Alberto Del Rio vs. John Cena*
Now I know why WWE scrapped plans for this to main event SummerSlam and kept running with the white-hot Cena/Punk feud. Del Rio won the title to no heat, is largely terrible on the mic in the role of a second-rate JBL, and the buildup to this was...tame. It just felt like a buildup and match from 2005. 

The match itself is just kind of...there. It picks up a bit towards the end, but in a post Cena/Punk era, throwbacks like this just don't cut it anymore. Ricardo Rodriguez trying to interfere and Cena just putting the stf on Del Rio is too pat an ending.

**1/2

*Triple H vs. CM Punk*
Like Orton/Henry, the buildup and the buildup video to this is amazing. It really makes it seem like a huge deal these two are fighting. The match itself is a just a sloppy brawl. Nothing really that innovative, nothing that special. They keep the action moving non-stop, but none of it is all that interesting. There's no flow, and maybe that's the point. But then it just turns into a clusterfuck. Nash, Miz, Truth, Laurinitis all show up and interfere. It really felt like a main event in TNA, and not in a good way. It's crazy, sure, but not really interesting. No one came out of this looking all that good, and nothing was really accomplished, other than saying that in 2011 CM Punk did wrestle Triple H.

**1/2


All in all, a fairly mediocre ppv. The young guys don't shine as bright as you'd think, and two of the main events are 1) bland and 2)a mess. The best match for me was Orton/Henry, which told a simple, effective story that gives me chills.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice review. I agree on all of it except with two mainevents. Del Rio vs Cena was a goog match, nothing great or all that memorable but a solid match none the less.

Punk vs HHH is one of the most convincing and gritty fights WWE has done in a long time. And the cluster fuck ending actually made sense because WWE was in a state of chaos at that time with HHH being COO and all that, and the ending very much conveyed that.

Overall an underrated show IMO.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The main event did end in that "cluster fuck" type of way yet it was justified. Booking a match in the sense of chaos once in a blue moon can work. It isn't like that sort of mess occurs on WWE tv or ppvs often. I had no problems.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Alim said:


> Best matches under 10 minutes, guys?


KENTA/Morishima, NOAH 3/4/2007


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just rewatched Miz/Swagger vs Mysterio/Riley from the 6/27 Raw and it's such an awesome match. Thought both guys had pretty good chemistry as teams especially considering matches like that can turn into mass confusion. Crowd was really into it too. ***1/2


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was the tornado tag, right? 'Twas awesome. Man, I miss Mysterio.


----------



## Tanner1495 (May 21, 2011)

*Smackdown 1/20/06*

Matt Hardy vs Finlay ***1/4: This is Finlay's 'debut' match and it went 6 minutes, so yea it's pretty awesome.

Mark Henry vs Rey Mysterio **3/4: This is really awesome for what it is, it went about 8 or 9 minutes.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

jblvdx said:


> And the cluster fuck ending actually made sense because WWE was in a state of chaos at that time with HHH being COO and all that, and the ending very much conveyed that.


 I didn't think of it that way, well put.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

So, what do you guys think of the recent Superstars match between Regal and Bryan? I'm starting to really enjoy Regal's work from what I have seen recently with this match, and the match with Dean Ambrose and I'm sure I'm going to like his past stuff as well.

So here's the link.





. Hope it doesn't get removed by youtube before this post is read.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Omg :mark:


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*William Regal vs. Daniel Bryan (Superstars, 10/11/11)*
Great match here. Regal starts out and plays the role of the mentor who knows all of his opponents moves. Everytime Bryan tries to get in control, Regal stops him, being one step ahead. Awesome uppercut from Bryan as he begins to show frustration and more intensity when he can't get the upper hand, Regal hits uppercuts to counter this. I love how Regal can make every move seem important and hit them with great intensity. Finish is great with the two men trading vicious uppercuts and then a huge kick by Bryan. Awesome kick that just looked vicious. Handshake after the match was a nice way to end it. The crowd was great and this match is great.

*Match Rating: ***1/4*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I was disappointed personally. Idk what I was expecting, but it didn't click for me the way I hoped. Not _bad_ at all, though.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It could have been more intense, yet i'm not gonna complain. I liked what they gave us. Great crowd reaction too, but who didn't expect that.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Both covers are pretty neat. Best PPV matches has Edge/Ziggler on it so I guess and hope it means Edge vs. Ziggler from RR is on the set!


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

InYourFace said:


> 59.99 on EBAY & 119.00 on Amazon.
> 
> So yeah........


No word of a lie, I picked this up from Chashies (a pawn shop) for 3 bucks the other day.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Talk about insane luck.

The dvds above are fairly useless for me personally, as I end up owning all that on dvd, but they're cool for people who would rather not own an entire PPV when all they want is one match. Punk in the middle is too good.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

There was an abundance of Judgment Day '02 DVDs here (Australia) at JB Hi-Fi going for $10 for ages too.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

I did enjoy Regal/Bryan but as the rating suggests, there was still plenty of room for improvement. Hopefully they will have another match in the near future, which could be even better.

The covers for both DVD's look good. Will probably end up picking up the Best of RAW/Smackdown one.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> There was an abundance of Judgment Day '02 DVDs here (Australia) at JB Hi-Fi going for $10 for ages too.


Well damn. 



Ethan619 said:


> I did enjoy Regal/Bryan but as the rating suggests, there was still plenty of room for improvement. Hopefully they will have another match in the near future, which could be even better.


I'm settled at ***1/2. Fans know that they could put out a Regal vs Benoit 2006 type of match and I think that is what a lot were expecting. No blood obviously, but plenty of just little brutal moments. I still got a kick out of it. Very different match than what the WWE tends to give. Glad the crowd was actually into the style too. Sometimes casuals will crap on it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I really enjoyed it. A good mix of the technical, European style to start out with, some vicious strikes when the wristlocks stop working, and some fine, meaningful legwork from Bryan. It obviously wasn't laced with the sheer venom that made Regal/Ambrose or Regal/Benoit such delights, but it wouldn't have made much sense, really. "Mentor and student, who are jolly good friends, in a brutal bloody battle." (Though the flying knee to the fucking _temple_ [which Regal sold beautifully], and the half-nelson suplex were two of the more vicious things on WWE TV this week.)

It wasn't a perfect match by any stretch of the imagination, but 'twas effortlessly the best WWE match this week, obv not counting FCW. Great week for Regal fans, I'll say that much.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Both covers look pretty awesome besides Sin Cara magically making the cover.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Sickburn said:


> No word of a lie, I picked this up from Chashies (a pawn shop) for 3 bucks the other day.


So do you think its worth 60 bucks? :side:


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Regal vs Bryan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2bs3c4MDKw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

good match but this 2 could do so much better.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm definitely getting The Best of RAW & SmackDown, since I expect to see CM Punk's epic promo, the return of the Rock, and there were so many good matches involving Cena, Punk, Christian, Orton, Sheamus, etc., that a few of them are bound to be there.

I'll get The Best PPV Matches set if it includes:
-Orton/Punk from Extreme Rules
-Christian/Del Rio from Extreme Rules
-Orton/Christian from Over the Limit
-Orton/Christian & Cena/Punk from SummerSlam
-Henry/Orton from Hell in a Cell
-Henry/Big Show from Vengeance


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Two great covers up there, although I think the RAW/Smackdown needs a little more going on on the front. I'll probably end up getting both blu rays.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy shit those covers look nice.

This I want on the Raw/SD DVD:

Punk 6/27 promo
Punk/Cena Boston promo
Miz/Swagger vs Mysterio/Riley - Tornado
Orton/Punk - Street fight
Mysterio/Cena - 7/25
R-Truth confederate promo
R-Truth first little jimmy promo
Ziggler/Orton
Orton/Rhodes street fight
Orton/Christian - steel cage
Punk/Cena - 8/8 contract signing
Christian/Del Rio - March
Edge/Christian vs Del Rio/Brodus
Bryan/DiBiase - Had some good matches in June
Orton/DiBiase - SD in August

Just spitting ideas and some of them are quite farfetched but hell, why not?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I want 

Undertaker/HBK/HHH promo before WM
Punk/Cena matches from January and February
Show/Ziggler/McIntyre/Rhodes 4-way before Royal Rumble
Orton/Kane LMS
Orton/Sheamus Street Fight
Henry/Sheamus
Orton/Rhodes Street Fight


Orton has been the most consistent performer of the year.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Raw
The return - 2/14
ALL Rock/Cena back and forth stuff
The guest ref announcement for Lawler vs. Cole
Two epic go home segments - 3/28
The challenge - 4/4
The retirement - 4/11
Cena vs. Miz - 5/2
The promo - 6/27
ALL Punk stuff before MITB
Miz vs. Mysterio - 7/25
Cena vs. Miz/Mysterio winner - 7/25
Orton vs. Ziggler - 8/29
The return of the Deity - 11/14
I could care less what else is included.

Smackdown
The retirement - 4/15
Christian vs. Orton - 5/6
Orton vs. Sheamus - June
Orton vs. Christian (cage match)
Ziggler vs. Orton - 10/28


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Shit, actually forgot alot of things you guys said and the only thing I can think of I'd add that no one said is the Morrison/Miz FCA match. Gets Miz as champ on the set plus it was a good match.

Plus I'll add to my list:

Show/Ziggler/Rhodes/McIntyre
HBK/Trips/Taker segment
Rock/Cena Challenge
Sheamus/Orton - June
Edge's Retirement stuff
Orton/Christian - May


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Think i'll pick up that WWE PPV matches DVD. I hope they include the promo's leading up to MITB.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone should get that best of RAW & Smackdown set if it has John Cena vs Rey Mysterio from RAW 7/25.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Was that the Rey wins the title in the beginning of the show and loses to Cena at the end episode? Because Rey's match with Miz was pretty good too.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yep. 2 really good matches in one night. His character might be awful, but he is still insane in the ring. Miz & Cena deserve credit too. Just loved the Cena one more. I'd say it is my favorite TV match from WWE this year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

my only problem with Rey is the set ups for the 619 can be pretty lame and obvious. Other than that I like the guy.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Same here. Always can watch him work. Still great with the messed up knees.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah the somewhat awkward set ups and the weak splash are really all you can fault Mysterio for at the moment, such a shame he became such a great all round worker as his body progressively broke down. 2006 to now Rey's mind mixed with 1996 Rey's athleticism would be insane.

Cena and Miz also had a really good WWE Title match on Raw after Extreme Rules IIRC, immensely better than either PPV matches they had against each other.

Cena/Mysterio would also be pushing best TV matches of the year, Regal/Ambrose would just be ahead of it but I'd put it above Orton/Christian and Punk/Cena's Raw series. Mcintyre vs Masters on Superstars in May needs more pimping as well, goes 12 minutes but demonstrates why both men deserved to have that sort of match time on a regular basis.

People also need to watch the Regal/Bourne house show match from Budapest on Youtube, for the time it gets its incredible and honestly I'd put it up there with a lot of the best stuff from any promotion this year in terms of producing a great match in such short time. Probably going to try and cover more WWE TV covering Superstars and NXT and their House Show stuff: there's a really great Bryan/Henry handheld as well as Punk/Del Rio. I know Seabs raved about NXT this year particularly any combo of Kidd/Barreta/Tatsu and Primo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think i'd rather rub my balls with a cheese grater than continue to see Wade Barrett pushed. He's so boring.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I liked the Miz vs Cena raw match more than their ppvs matches too. Thought the finish was even good considering what it lead to.

A rare Regal vs Bourne match? Sweet. Their 5 min match on Superstars back in early 2010 was quality just for the time given.

Boo, Queeny. I love that guy, personally. More entertaining than Del Rio atm. Who is good, but has been booked SO dull ever since winning the Championship.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Random Barrett bashing is random, though yeah the guy still bores the crap out of me when he's not doing those awesome interviews on WWE.Com


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He's on TV right now, got sidetracked. I seriously don't see anything good in Wade, which sucks because hes obviously going to be pushed.

Oh shit Tag Match Playa!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hailsabin said:


> I liked the Miz vs Cena raw match more than their ppvs matches too. Thought the finish was even good considering what it lead to.
> 
> A rare Regal vs Bourne match? Sweet. Their 5 min match on Superstars back in early 2010 was quality just for the time given.







It smokes a Bryan/Regal House Show match from Austria which gets similar time IMO, the WOS spot with Regal holding onto a submission against Bourne's attempted reversals is incredible.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You don't even like his work on the stick, Queen?

(Y). Gonna watch that right now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No. He makes me want to watch a Davey Richards marathon. Davey can at least make me feel anger, its just GET THE FUCK OFF MY TV annoyance with Wade.

I was wrong about the tag match. Might be the first time ever Teddy didn't call for a tag.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Barrett's a good speaker and his dry British wit works well in those interview segments on the WWE website but I'm not exactly thinking he's an amazing promo. But that's more to do with me liking passionate and intense guys on the microphone (first person to turn that into inneundo against me can go fuck themselves) over 'good' speakers like Riley & Barrett.


Eeeh Gad man, Davey talk in the WWE thread: ABORT, ABORT, ABORT.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah his promo delivery is good but I just don't give a fuck about the guy or anything he says.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> No. He makes me want to watch a Davey Richards marathon. Davey can at least make me feel anger, its just GET THE FUCK OFF MY TV annoyance with Wade.
> 
> I was wrong about the tag match. Might be the first time ever Teddy didn't call for a tag.


Davey ahhhhhhhhh.

Fair enough. I'm a fan. Although it was weird that he had a better match with Kane than he did every single time vs Orton.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I used to think Wade sucks because I wasn't watching wrestling during his best days (2010). I'm starting to grow on him though. His theme music is awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That Regal vs Bourne match was awesome. About a minute in I was thinking that match's structure was more complete than a lot seen on tv this year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Henry vs Bryan wasn't as good this week.  Oh well.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I still got a kick out of it. I expected a squash tonight actually.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah it was still a solid match.

LOL at the new Mexicools.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Two thirds of that stable are Puerto Rican too. Let's see if it ever gets brought up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Puerto Ricans, like a minority.

but worse.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd be lying if I said I didn't like the lungblower combo. Other than that, I could live without them. Especially when their rival is gonna be Sin Cara. Epico/Tito Colon is in a MUCH better stable in FCW.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Wade stopped being enjoyable for me a few months ago, come to think of it once he was removed as leader of the Nexus I can't think of anything worthwhile from him. I'd prefer him to act as a managerial mouthpiece or something.

Also "Epico" is one of the worst ring names I've ever heard.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I guess they wanted everyone to have a name that ended with "o" to complete the theme. Then again his legit name is Tito so idk. Whatever.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*William Regal vs. Dean Ambrose (FCW, 6/11/2011)*
Finally got around to watching this and it is awesome. The promos from the previous week were great, especially Regal's. The intensity in the promo was great and something that the younger wrestlers need to learn from. It is great that Regal is down in FCW helping out the younger guys, plenty to learn from him. The first few minutes are great with each shot from Regal being so intense. Every kick, forearm and punch has meaning. The selling from Ambrose in the match is great but the offence from Regal is even better. There is plenty of unique moves that Regal uses that just looked vicious! Jamming Ambrose's arm in between the steps and through the turn-buckle was great. Suffocating him but with Ambrose continuing to taunt him was great. One of the best matches of the year, definitely hoping they face off again.

*Match Rating: *****


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hailsabin said:


> That Regal vs Bourne match was awesome. About a minute in I was thinking that match's structure was more complete than a lot seen on tv this year.












WWE House Show matches really are awesome for the most part, the wrestlers get to interact and play off of the crowd a lot more which is always great such as the spot in that match where Regal tells the crowd to stop booing when he offers a handshake to Bourne. Punk in particularly really shines in this area in the Cena matches early in the year and in the Del Rio match from September.

Haven't seen Smackdown yet but I was disappointed to see they booked Bryan/Henry again after doing such a marvellous job the week before of establishing Bryan's ability to be a threat to Henry but still making his victory highly doubtable. Thought Henry was actually the better man in the match with how great his character and expressions are these days, though Bryan was awesome trying to play up the size difference and make it seem like the biggest match of his life.

EDIT: More Love for Regal/Ambrose: FUCK YEAH!


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Wade Barrett's mic work is pretty damn good and fits his character\look perfectly. I don't understand how anybody could hate the guy when looking at his mic work because he has a great heel presence and demands your attention when talking or at least that's what I see. Knock his in ring ability but his mic work is top five in the company and it seems like WWE is finally starting to put it to use for the first time since Nexus. 

WWE is so inconsistent with there booking and don't seem to have much direction in character depth. He was just walking around being a nobody for the last two months and now he went over Sheamus and Randy Orton two of the top five biggest faces of the company in the last two weeks. Not really logical booking on there part but I'm going to enjoy every minute of this.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Memphis 6/6/1983 (Loser Leaves Town)*
Jerry Lawler vs Bill Dundee
_Dundee's brilliant in this. His selling is superb and he really works the crowd, who are really hot. Their reaction to the ending is priceless. I'll watch the other Loser Leaves Town match later. But until then, this is my current GOAT Memphis match. _
*****1/2*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

you're just ahead of it compared to me, ****1/4 though it would definitely go up on a rewatch compared to dropping. Good to see you loved it and tbh I will be shocked if you don't think the 85 match is better if you love the 83 match so much. Dundee puts in a better heel performance as shocking as that may be, Lawler is even better as the ultimate babyface hero fighting with one eye, the crowd may just be hotter, the one awkward moment in the 83 match (Dundee's dive off the turnbuckle to Lawler on the mat) isn't replicated in the 85 match and the brawling, tension are just that much better.

Lawler/Dundee is an incredible combination with insane chemistry.


Like I said Barrett is a good promo man in the sense he speaks well, has a dominating voice and is clearly comfortable speaking in front of a crowd. However like Alex Riley 'good' speakers isn't what I look for in a promo, Henry's passionate speach after he won the WHC Title, Punk's worked shoot promo on the 6/27 Raw and Bryan's NXT rant on what WWE should look for in a wrestler are 3 of the best promos I've heard from a WWE wrestler in the past couple of years largely down to the sheer passion in their voices in delivering the promo: you truly believed and connected with their character and could feel what they were saying. With Barrett and Riley they don't carry that same passion in their voices, it comes off to me as a well rehearsed script but lacking in intensity and conviction despite being well delivered.

Hell Barrett's best promo for me was during the Cena confrontation where he dared Cena to hit him, simply because he went beyond speaking well and displayed some passion and intensity in the promo which increased the tension. Since then whilst he's a clear and confident speaker none of his promos have touched on points that particularly speak to me or hook me in, Regal's promo before the Ambrose match in FCW was better than any Barrett promo from this year to me.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't get the Barrett presence thing. He speaks well on the mic, but he doesn't really command my attention, or bring my interest. He's nowhere near the level of a guy like Punk, who I will ALWAYS listen to when he talks.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

^ pretty much agree with that. Barrett is a far better speaker in the traditional sense of the word than Danielson, but I'd go on record as saying Danielson could have cut a better promo than Barrett if both had been given Punk's 6/27 promo. Largely because Bryan's passion for wrestling is so obvious its easy to pick up on it in a promo where he talks about his trials and tribulations as a wrestler and why he deserves to be in the WWE.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Lawler/Dundee is just a joy to watch. I'd probably go with *Cactus* on the rating if I had to. Such a hot crowd, wickedly beautiful finish and reaction to it. 

As for Barrett, I agree with *Segunda Caida* that more passion could help him a lot. Unfortunately, WWE writers sort of had him on a leash--in dramatic terms--during the Nexus run because seemingly 7/8ths of the time he was simply presenting himself as the villainous mastermind behind a "bigger picture," which never materialized. A payoff that took the angle and his character to the next level could have worked wonders.

For today, though, he just needs to redefine his character and indeed present some much-needed passion. To go along with what *Segunda* is saying and broadening it out a bit, people can say that Sheamus isn't one of the elite mic workers in wrestling and that's true, but even with the corniest of his Irish folk lore tales, you get the sense that there's some fairly sincere passion behind it, even if some writer just wrote it down in blue crayon and handed it to him backstage five minutes earlier. It goes to one of the larger discussion points that has been batted around here before--character complexity and nuance, like in Barrett's case during Nexus or if you want to take a look at some of his FCW work in the past are great to have but sheer force of will and conviction in what you're saying, like the aforementioned examples of Danielson on NXT, Punk's "shoot" and Henry's post WHC-win promo, are what really hook people into characters, it seems to me. For example, as good as Henry's heel run was up to NoC, I think a major portion of the audience cannot _not_ help but look at him in a different way and light since the Night of Champions match and promo shortly thereafter.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah DesRow on the money again. I get WWE's overly scripted nature probably handicaps just how far Barrett can go passion wise in a promo, tbh it was just me trying to explain why I look beyond good speaker for a good promo. Sheamus may be the best example: he's a confident speaker but between his Irish accent and jolly personality he just comes across as easier to listen to or not drift away when he's speaking.

If Barrett could inject more passion then he'd probably push Punk as the best mic worker in the company, since in wrestling history the best promo men have always been the ones who combine a natural speaking ability with intense passion and charisma: aka Flair, Cornette, Foley, Lawler, Roberts, Piper, Funk, Austin etc etc.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah1993 said:


> I was disappointed personally. Idk what I was expecting, but it didn't click for me the way I hoped. Not _bad_ at all, though.


The Regal-Bryan match was good but I was still slightly disappointed. My main-gripe is that Regal didn't really seem to have a full-fledged babyface comeback at the end, though I understand this might have been to put over Bryan more. Still... this match needed more time as well.

By the way... what does everyone think about Tyson Kidd's future? Does anyone think he'll be able to reach IC/US Title holder, and how long more will it take?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> I don't get the Barrett presence thing. He speaks well on the mic, but he doesn't really command my attention, or bring my interest. He's nowhere near the level of a guy like Punk, who I will ALWAYS listen to when he talks.


Yeah exactly this. I just don't care about Barrett and I don't think he commands any commanding presence or anything. He's not McGuillicutty bad or anything but hes just just kinda there. I don't get lulz from the guy like I do from ADR, plus he's still green in the ring and like I said earlier he has good delivery in his promos but I still don't care about anything he says. Comes off as extremely generic "I'm a bad guy, i'm better than you fans" schtick thats been done a million times before in wrestling. He just doesn't entertain me at all.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Segunda is actually spot on about Barrett. He's a really good speaker and very articulate, and he says things with a natural air. However, this is wrestling. We're not here to see what well spoken gentlemen the WWE superstars are. You're right in that he does lack that fire. He seems too laid back, too chilled. Like "I'm going to calmly explain this to you and you'll see I'm right".


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

^ agreed. Like I said Danielson isn't nearly the speaker Barrett or Riley are in terms of voice projection and the way he can stop and start when speaking, but give him 5 minutes to cut a promo about deserving to main event Wrestlemania after all he's come through in his career and I'd say without a shadow of a doubt Barrett wouldn't be able to match it.

Admittedly this is helped by me being more familiar with Danielson's passion and dedication to the business (just this week I found out he still offered to help set up the ring as late as 2008) so that I can believe what he says as I did with Punk's promo on Raw about being the best in the world. I guess if I saw/heard more Barrett interviews I'd learn more about his attitude to the business and could begin to see more fire and passion in him, at the moment though I'd call Bryan a better promo man than both.

*Awaits Pyro anuerism if he ever sees this post*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Barrett's got stage presence.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I think he has some, though I think its significantly dropped since the Nexus Days. I recall Pyro comparing it to Taker's presence which made me laugh more than that TNA guy saying Sting/Angle was better than Punk/Cena.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Has Wade really had lots of promo time following The Nexus to compare his aspects of command from that time to now? I can't think of any except for a few with The Corre. He's no Punk, but I always dig his work on the stick. Grabs my attention enough. Rhodes does a better job of getting me into what he has to say though. I'll toss his name in there.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett as far as I'm concerned is one of the best mic workers in the company. Only ones I'd put ahead of him off the top of my head are Punk and Christian. He has top-notch delivery and it never feels like his promos/segments stray from who his character is... even when he does the interview thing on wwe.com, he's incorporates a bit of humor into it but keeps the seriousness of in his voice alive and well. As far as him not having passion, I like what they do with that. He's not a guy you should ever expect to see a passionate promo from as he's that evil, sadistic villain who has everything under control. Granted when he finally goes for the World Title, he should show us some passion, but until then there hasn't really been a reason for him to be this passionate promo guy. Besides, the lack of passion deal works because it gives nobody a reason to like him if he doesn't put his heart into something... and Barrett's character should have a black hole where that is anyway.

He's not on the level of Taker as far as presence goes, but in current WWE I can't think of anyone that has a bigger stage presence than him. Maybe a couple of guys, but yeah... he still needs WWE doing something for him before he can showcase it. Even someone with the best presence, if they lost over and over again and did nothing for months wouldn't have anyone in the crowd caring to see them. Watching the opening segment on SD, it seemed like Barrett was finally showing that presence again, and hopefully it will continue on from here on out.

The thing with Bryan is while he can be good on the mic, we rarely see it. Maybe it's the same case as Punk back in 06-09 during that face run, and once Bryan turns heel he'll be amazing, but until then I just don't really care for him on the mic. He's had a couple of good promos in WWE, but until they let him do more/he can do more, I just can't put him anywhere near the level of Barrett, as well as several others. He's someone, unlike Barrett, who's character calls for being passionate about anything he's doing because character wise (much like real life), I assume he loves wrestling and wants to win the world title because it's the richest prize in the business (well, the WWE Title is, but let's play along anyway), and much like Henry it would make all of his career struggles seem worth it.

But yeah, I guess if you want to see passion in someone, you won't like Barrett. I understand that, but me, I love the fact he's just an excellent talker, and can draw me into whatever he's saying.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Agreed. He won't go out and give a passionate Eddie Kingston level speech on a nightly basis, but he'll still keep me enthralled.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I just watched Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose & WOW what a fucking match, i mean i dont even know where to begin with that match.

All i know is Seth better get called up soon, im sick of waiting.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's radical stuff. Hope that can get you on the Moxley train now too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll get on the Moxley train if it hits Sami Callihan and vaporizes him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm gonna fuckin kill you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BAN PLZ


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

FUCK


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> It's radical stuff. Hope that can get you on the Moxley train now too.


Gonna watch Ambrose/Regal right now.

& im a fan of Mr Sami Callahan


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I didn't even see the Sami Callihan avatar lol.

Why IYF why?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I didn't even see the Sami Callihan avatar lol.
> 
> Why IYF why?


:lmao

Because I showed him some promos. Recognize.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Regal/Ambrose is better than every Rollins/Ambrose match IMO, though tbf I enjoyed them a lot more than I was expecting given my at best 'fluctuating' opinion of Rollins as a worker.

Seabs has also convinced me to try and watch a lot of WWE TV matches this week as well as some recent Mcintyre matches including a heavily pimped tag vs Air Boom. Mcintyre + Bourne with minimal Kofi = me watching.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope Drew Mac slaps the stupid grin off Bourne's face.

Terrible brothers are terrible Cody.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

"Smiling" Evan Bourne. Watch that match vs Regal that was posted a few pages back McQueen. Bourne gets rocked in his jaw with a knew while trying to comeback. It rules.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> Regal/Ambrose is better than every Rollins/Ambrose match IMO, though tbf I enjoyed them a lot more than I was expecting given my at best 'fluctuating' opinion of Rollins as a worker.
> 
> Seabs has also convinced me to try and watch a lot of WWE TV matches this week as well as some recent Mcintyre matches including a heavily pimped tag vs Air Boom. Mcintyre + Bourne with minimal Kofi = me watching.


Who was Drew tagging with?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ahh yeah never got around to watching that. Will do.

Sydal/Bourne's heel run towards the end of his ROH tenure is still one of the worst things i've ever seen in Wrestling. Dude needs to be the plucky babyface at all times.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

You watch your mouth McQueen, guy's just a happy bastard until he has to wrestle Drew when he loses his smile ala Shawn Michaels circa 1996 . 

That caption of Bourne turning to the camera during a backstage scene involving the locker room and perfectly immitating a child who'd just seen some candy had me in hysterics, managed to upstage Ricardo and Mcintyre doing Kofi's hand taunt on the Draft Show.



Brye said:


> Who was Drew tagging with?


I think it was McGillishitty, luckily so I've heard he and Kofi play little to no role in the match.


EDIT: 1000th page BITCHES.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Ahh yeah never got around to watching that. Will do.
> 
> Sydal/Bourne's heel run towards the end of his ROH tenure is still one of the worst things i've ever seen in Wrestling. Dude needs to be the plucky babyface at all times.


(Y)

That's what Sweeney was there for. Just let Sydal act "cocky". Don't give him a mic.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Bourne/Sydal being a heel may trump Russo levels of retardedness, though I can't deny it could have reached 'so bad its good' levels, aka NXT season 3.


Just remembered Russo booked Rey as a heel and had him lose his mask to Nash, yeah fuck him. Gabe or whoever booked it is still not as bad.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That Angle was so bad now Larry Sweeney is dead.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> Why IYF why?


Because i like psycho's remember im a pretty big Delirious fan 

Just finished Ambrose/Regal and Regal really took him to school, it was a great showcase match for Regal and im sure an honor for Ambrose.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> Bourne/Sydal being a heel may trump Russo levels of retardedness, though I can't deny it could have reached 'so bad its good' levels, aka NXT season 3.
> 
> 
> Just remembered Russo booked Rey as a heel and had him lose his mask to Nash, yeah fuck him. Gabe or whoever booked it is still not as bad.


Please don't remind us of heel Rey without mask. I was only a kid and I knew that was garbage back then.



McQueen said:


> That Angle was so bad now Larry Sweeney is dead.






InYourFace said:


> Because i like psycho's remember im a pretty big Delirious fan
> 
> Just finished Ambrose/Regal and Regal really took him to school, it was a great showcase match for Regal and im sure an honor for Ambrose.


Really good stuff right there, eh? I loved it. The perfect match given the current storyline behind it. Go watch the promos by Ambrose & Regal that lead to the match. So great. I mean you'll mark once you see Regal get into it. Ambrose continues his unusual crazy edge with his brief work too.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I loved the initial attack on Regal during the Steamboat/Husky brawl. Ambrose's facial expressions and debating whether to attack Regal were golden and only bettered by Regal's beauty of a southpaw punch that floored Dean.

Speaking of great punches and subsequent sells, the Henry sell of Big Show's punch last week on Smackdown was bloody marvellous, the dead weighted flop to the floor was amazing.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The magic they're creating in FCW atm is great. Gotten me about as excited as I possibly can get for a developmental place.(mean that in a _good_ way) Hope all goes well once the talent gets called up. Leave Dean Ambrose exactly the way he is now. That's all I want.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

starship.paint said:


> My main-gripe is that Regal didn't really seem to have a full-fledged babyface comeback at the end,


Actually I think my mian probelm was that Regal was playing the more babyface role. Dragon plays a *hell* of a heel when he gets the chance, but babyface Regal doesn't draw the sympathy or give the great comeback stuff like a babyface Danielson would (see: vs Nigel McGuinness 6YA).



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Barrett's got stage presence.


I agree with that, though the way he walks to the ring is hilariously bad.



Segunda Caida said:


> Speaking of great punches and subsequent sells, the Henry sell of Big Show's punch last week on Smackdown was bloody marvellous, the dead weighted flop to the floor was amazing.


I. Love. Mark. Henry. Literally isn't a guy on televised wrestling I look more forward to watching nowadays. He's just really good overall. Someone needs to make a Mark Henry comp.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I find Regal as well to be a much better villian, or at the very least as stiff and cruel as possible, I guess they just went with the flow with Regal obviously being over for life in the UK. I have though really enjoyed babyface Regal as the older wrestler trying to hang with the younger wrestlers, particularly in the Regal/Striker vs Darren Young feud on NXT.

Henry really does have me excited to see him with every Smackdown he's on. His reign is still a week or two away from entering the 2nd month but he already feels like a 4 month champion at the minimum he's been portrayed so well and commanding. I would love to see him have a TV feud with someone like a Trent Barreta whilst battling the likes of Show on PPV, similar to the Lesnar vs Gowen sub feud in between his heel turn in 2003 and fued with Angle.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I can see myself watching FCW on a weekly basis, they put on better matches then TNA does.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HALL OF PAIN: The Mark Henry Collection. 

Just watched that Bourne/Regal match and that was a fun little match with both guys excelling at their roles. Really liked the set up for the finish, Regal using his strikes to kill Bourne's momentum and halfway through the match Bourne did some wierd pinning combo where he swung around Regal and used his own body to trip him that looked pretty cool. Matches from Houseshows almost always seem to be so much better, I kinda don't get it. Its almost like they don't try on RAW/SD, well moreso RAW.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I think everyone knows Regal's natural work comes as a heel, or villian in his words. The work vs Darren Young pleased me. I thought that kid got better as soon as he was removed from Nexus. Luckily he's worked vs Regal so that can only up his game then.

It's a frustrating weird fact. Lets go balls out and have different matches at House Shows, but tv need to be this *general WWE style* kind of format. Not being naive and saying they don't ever give us good tv matches, however they aren't as common. Especially with the way Raw is worked.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> Barrett as far as I'm concerned is one of the best mic workers in the company. Only ones I'd put ahead of him off the top of my head are Punk and Christian. He has top-notch delivery and it never feels like his promos/segments stray from who his character is... even when he does the interview thing on wwe.com, he's incorporates a bit of humor into it but keeps the seriousness of in his voice alive and well. As far as him not having passion, I like what they do with that. He's not a guy you should ever expect to see a passionate promo from as he's that evil, sadistic villain who has everything under control. Granted when he finally goes for the World Title, he should show us some passion, but until then there hasn't really been a reason for him to be this passionate promo guy. Besides, the lack of passion deal works because it gives nobody a reason to like him if he doesn't put his heart into something... and Barrett's character should have a black hole where that is anyway.
> 
> He's not on the level of Taker as far as presence goes, but in current WWE I can't think of anyone that has a bigger stage presence than him. Maybe a couple of guys, but yeah... he still needs WWE doing something for him before he can showcase it. Even someone with the best presence, if they lost over and over again and did nothing for months wouldn't have anyone in the crowd caring to see them. Watching the opening segment on SD, it seemed like Barrett was finally showing that presence again, and hopefully it will continue on from here on out.
> 
> ...


Excellent post and I agree that Barrett's promo work is a required taste and you are either going to love the guy or think the guy is pretty boring or not the most entertaining in the world due to his tone of voice. I mean he's no Randy Orton or anything but his voice has the same type of tone throughout his promos and he's not going to go very far out of his range. I guess you can call him one dimensional in that sense but the same can be said for Daniel Bryan but I don't even believe he's good enough to be in the same class as Barrett as far as promo work is concerned. 

Bryan's promos are more based off his real life passion and putting his feelings and thoughts together and that results in some type of "underdog" character but in reality he's just basically saying his true inner thoughts while putting it into a promo. Of course he's going to have more passion than Barrett does because when Bryan cut his NXT promo it was almost as if he was just being himself while Barrett is 100% into character to the fullest. Comparing Bryan's mic work to Barrett's mic work is like comparing Barrett's in ring work to Bryan's in ring work they are just on a new level in both of there respected strengths. Complete opposite talents in my opinion and Bryan's promo work is the reason that will hold him back from being a main eventer until he makes significant improvements. Perhaps Barrett's in ring work was the reason WWE didn't pull the trigger on his WWE Championship title run during or shortly after the Nexus run. 

Like I said, Wade Barrett is a required taste and he's an oldschool heel. He kind of reminds me of the heels that JBL was writing up on his blog about the heels that just get the job done and do absolutely nothing to put passion into it or go out of there way to entertain the audience. They are just strictly there to encourage the crowd to hate them with there generic style and lack of passion\energy\crowd taunting. I'm a fan of those type of heels and you don't really see them much at all in today's WWE so I will definitely be keeping an eye on Barrett and love the way he presents himself in his promos. He has his own style of presence that is intimidating and you can tell he's the bad guy right when you lay your eyes on him. It's not the type of presence that John Cena or CM punk have but it's still a solid heel presence that I believe people will be more aware of as his push goes further along. 


Barrett is better at what he does than CM Punk is however. Punk stuggled as a heel with Nexus and didn't really get any heat at all in that role. You can blame it on how overall talented he is and the fans saw that and got attracted and attached to that but when it comes down to it I would much rather have Barrett controlling a heel character and playing off the heat than CM Punk anyday of the week. Having said that, CM Punk is obviously more overall talented and has a wider range. Despite his promos as of late being rather repitive and stale.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I think with house shows the pressure's off and people relax and interact with the crowd more, especially on Raw if you're not a featured part of the show you're lucky if your match goes 5 minutes and people try to make as good an impression as they can in the limited time they get. With House Shows the wrestlers can relax and focus on entertaining just as much as putting on good-great matches.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought Darren Young was good as the babyface vs Regal, but I'm not (or "wasn't") liking him as the heel vs Regal and Striker. No idea why I watched NXT in the first place, I think I'm masochistic with my eyes and I am with the rest of my body but that's a different story =)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> I think with house shows the pressure's off and people relax and interact with the crowd more, especially on Raw if you're not a featured part of the show you're lucky if your match goes 5 minutes and people try to make as good an impression as they can in the limited time they get. With House Shows the wrestlers can relax and focus on entertaining just as much as putting on good-great matches.


Yeah maybe, its just peculiar since the very concept for a House show (other than making money) is to pretty much test what works with the crowd so you can use it on TV. I remember once my buddies went to a WWE house show in Duluth (I had to work DAMMIT) and there was a PPV the next week and it was a Eddie/RVD match and they pretty much were calling most of the spots before they happened on the PPV.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Its actually been good as a version of 2009 superstars this season, there was a brief spell where Superstars was just divas matches and matches featuring Nexus, JTG and other lesser workers and instead Kidd feuded with Tatsu on NXT and they had some really good matches with the odd match also being on Superstars.

Apparently Kidd and Barreta had a real good match this week on NXT, Barreta bumps like a freak for a Kidd brainbuster and also hits a bonkers whisper in the win off a guardrail. Think Seabs on the other forum mentioned it was a real good match in his Smackdown review.

Yeah McQueen I get what you mean, I'm guessing the extra freedom and creativity may just appeal to some of the better workers who get to basically try out and plan spots for future matches that they wouldn't normally get to do on TV. I think the likes of Regal and Bourne though naturally work better in House Shows since Regal can really play a better character and put on a show, and Bourne can run through some great spots that he won't be able to use on TV every week whilst getting more time to play a really good cheesy babyface and do some comedy spots and interact with the crowd. Punk's amazing in House Shows as well, especially as a Heel.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> I think with house shows the pressure's off and people relax and interact with the crowd more, especially on Raw if you're not a featured part of the show you're lucky if your match goes 5 minutes and people try to make as good an impression as they can in the limited time they get. With House Shows the wrestlers can relax and focus on entertaining just as much as putting on good-great matches.


Good thought. Its too bad that might be accurate. I know WWE claims to not only just focus on the wrestling, but they would really benefit if their programs had noteworthy matches weekly. Especially if the roster gets chances to shine and give us something more. Let Tyson Kidd have a good night vs Punk or Cena. He doesn't have to win. Let them work in the ring with time and no pressure and i'm sure the product can just be that much more fun. Having everyone grow and develop can only be positive. Maybe some aren't a fan of Kidd's like I am, nonetheless, you get my point here.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WWE should book Yoshihiro Takayama for one night only at Wrestlemania and have him beat the shit out of The Rock and/or HHH.

IMO :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah part of WWE's problem is how many matches they give away on TV and then do later on PPV where the heat is barely greater than it was when we got it for free. I'm a big fan of heels agreeing to a big match on TV against a face before ducking out and subbing a midcard workhorse who could benefit with working a top face for a good amount of time, Ziggler's looked really great whenever he's faced Orton this year and had a really great match with Cena on Raw during that infamous Raw where Vickie got unreal heat even for her.


:mark: McQueen why would you get my hopes out like that ya bastard. Rock attempting the people's elbow only to catch a running kneelift from Takayama would make me lose my shit. Actually imagine Takayama vs Bourne.....FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My problem with WWE is how protected some of the guys are (ORTON). Lets have him fued with the midcarder who needs to be a top heel on the brand that needs starpower and not let the guy win once against Orton.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

InYourFace said:


> I can see myself watching FCW on a weekly basis, they put on better matches then TNA does.


Smackdown puts on better matches/overall shows than both Raw and Impact. I'd love for WWE to air FCW, NXT and Superstars on the new WWE Network next year so I'd actually watch the shows because I would at least have them recorded to my DVR.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> Yeah part of WWE's problem is how many matches they give away on TV and then do later on PPV where the heat is barely greater than it was when we got it for free. I'm a big fan of heels agreeing to a big match on TV against a face before ducking out and subbing a midcard workhorse who could benefit with working a top face for a good amount of time, Ziggler's looked really great whenever he's faced Orton this year and had a really great match with Cena on Raw during that infamous Raw where Vickie got unreal heat even for her.
> 
> 
> :mark: McQueen why would you get my hopes out like that ya bastard. Rock attempting the people's elbow only to catch a running kneelift from Takayama would make me lose my shit. Actually imagine Takayama vs Bourne.....FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.


Loved the Ziggler vs Orton match. Ziggler vs Cena from late last year delivered too. Only part of the reason why he should be in the WWE picture atm. Great worker, imo. 

Subbing out the major heels for other heels is exactly right. Del Rio can back out of something vs Punk come this monday, then Punk has to duke it out Drew McIntyre or someone. A good way to utilize a good part of the roster if you ask me.

EDIT ~ Yeah, fuck Orton hard for that. Rhodes losing even though he is the best heel on Smackdown that isn't named Mark Henry. Real smart.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Exactly as well as ensuring they hold off on the big PPV matches, at the very least I'd prefer a tag match (insert Teddy Long joke here) where they mix up the roles: i.e Punk/Orton vs Rhodes/Del Rio would see Punk work Rhodes and not ADR so as to leave more of their interaction and spots to the PPV match, and likewise Rhodes/Orton. The inability as well of WWE to sustain the heat in a feud is also pretty dire, it seems more often than not the build to the first match is really good (Batista/Cena, Cena/Miz) before eventually we get two or three rematches on PPV and the heat is non existant or certainly lacking compared to the first match.

I mean part of why I love the HBK/Jericho feud is how you could tell with each passing match they hated each other more, they didn't have one hate filled match and then subsequent rematches where it seemed like an excuse to keep a good thing going rather than progress the angle, with each match Jericho had done something worse to Michaels to draw some hate out of him (although the less said about Michaels in the Unsanctioned match at Unforgiven the better).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> :mark: McQueen why would you get my hopes out like that ya bastard. Rock attempting the people's elbow only to catch a running kneelift from Takayama would make me lose my shit. Actually imagine Takayama vs Bourne.....FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.


Because seeing Takayama stop The Rock's stupid punch combo or other cartoonish wind up strikes with a legit jab to the face is just too good not to think about. Seeing him counter The People's Elbow by getting up and kneeing The Rock in the face would make my life complete.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WWE lacks the fundamentals right now to keep the heat in a feud. I know they are capable. They need to act on it. See, the Jericho vs Shawn promo. YES. Great example. Proves what they can do and it isn't from YEARS ago. Was recent. Instead they have a match on a ppv with decent heat. It happens. Then a rematch with little to no heat is made, a la Punk vs Del Rio. Luckily Henry vs Show is justified and working out with given how Vengeance was a non-finish. I hate to see the potential there and them not capitalize on it. I don't even know if I would call myself a Del Rio fan anymore. I am _that_ bored with his work now.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
You see though Jericho and Shawn had a big hand in scripting their entire feud as did Jericho and Mysterio in 09, and I'd say that was a huge reason why those programs were so good for many months and ended greatly. WWE writers/bookers need more focus on their long term angles.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Provided I should steer away from the "typical mark" comment, but Jericho should book this then. Feud of the year in 2008 and the highest the IC title was raised to since back in the day.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The most annoying thing about WWE feuds is they seem to think having guys compete in match after match together will build the feud, when, if anything, it's going to take away interest from the blow-off match with the way they book things. Punk/Cena from the start of this year, Miz/Orton, Rey/ADR and, going back further, Batista/Rey (fairly sure this match was on five weeks in a row) were just killed by continuous matches. I'm sure there are other examples too, but these are the ones that came to mind. here's no hatred being built there, and it's not being booked as a sporting rivalry or anything, so why have match after match?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> Segunda is actually spot on about Barrett. He's a really good speaker and very articulate, and he says things with a natural air. However, this is wrestling. We're not here to see what well spoken gentlemen the WWE superstars are. You're right in that he does lack that fire. He seems too laid back, too chilled. Like "I'm going to calmly explain this to you and you'll see I'm right".


I think that this is the whole point of Barrett's character. He's the smug and smarmy villain (Snape?) His character is not really meant to portray a lot of intensity. 

I think Barrett was so great at portraying a supervillain leader of Nexus that when it came down to playing a lesser villain, he just isn't as effective. Could you envision Barrett ever being a lackey in a stable? No, he's got some aura of leadership in him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> The most annoying thing about WWE feuds is they seem to think having guys compete in match after match together will build the feud, when, if anything, it's going to take away interest from the blow-off match with the way they book things. Punk/Cena from the start of this year, Miz/Orton, Rey/ADR and, going back further, Batista/Rey (fairly sure this match was on five weeks in a row) were just killed by continuous matches. I'm sure there are other examples too, but these are the ones that came to mind. here's no hatred being built there, and it's not being booked as a sporting rivalry or anything, so why have match after match?


Only reason I could say to justify that was because all outside of Miz vs Orton didn't make it to a PPV for them to duke it out on. Only TV. *for that Punk vs Cena feud at the time, yes* Not defending it per say, just that's a "fair" defense I suppose. Not into it at all. We got Miz vs Orton at the Rumble when that could have been a great time to showcase Morrison on a big stage much like how Dolph got to lock up vs Edge. 

I hate to steal Segunda Caida's point from before, but they need to work it like the Jericho vs Michaels feud. Meaning in the sense that they never got to work vs each other on tv minus the blowoff Last Man Standing Match which ended the feud and began the Michaels/JBL program at the same time. Maybe a tag here or there too. Nothing major to where it ruined any heat for finally seeing them lock it up on PPV where it matters more.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, I know what you mean, but they were still main event feuds. I *think* Batista/Mysterio made it to PPV at Survivor Series too, but I'm not 100% sure. I know you're not actually saying that's the right booking though. 

Agreed with Segunda's point too. I don't mind them featuring against each other every know and then as a little taster, but the way WWE does it really kills the heat.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, Batista vs Mysterio made it to Survivor Series for their first encounter. Rey returned for the street fight the SD before TLC and from then on it was about 4 matches in the span of 5 weeks. Mysterio vs Undertaker for World Title on Christmas night was the only exception and Batista interfered in that so it kind of counts too. As we discuss this it makes me realize how good the Batista vs Mysterio match from 12/18/09 SD really is. Loved it.

Absolutely. Booking some tags here and there can be prime. Along with the suggestion I threw out with giving some other faces/heels a chance to be incorporated in matches to help them get over in the process too. A la the current situation with Danielson, Henry, & Show. That feud is booked well if you ask me. Why can't the others be?


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

InYourFace said:


> So do you think its worth 60 bucks? :side:


(N) def not.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd slap him if he bought it for that much. He can get it cheap elsewhere.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Curious as to people's favourite year for WWE PPV's as a whole. I'm currently getting all of the 2000 PPV's.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> def not.


That was more of a retorical question haha.

Dont worry bro i would never pay that much for a show, especially that one.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It was brought up about two days ago, I'm partial towards 2006. Had a lot of fun at that time. Some might harp about the negatives like the Batista vs Booker feud or The Boogeyman, but there were much more positives.

WrestleMania 17 mention might have been thrown out as that is the general favorite from the Attitude Era. 60 bucks unedited is still very steep. You lucked out.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I got WM17 for 35 bucks! OWNED!

Im a huge fan of 2010, everytime i wanna watch a dvd i immediately go straight for all my 2010 shows, its an infection!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Have to agree with ya. Some might not like recent years too much, yet that one was spot on. Nexus was too grand when they were rolling. Excellent program that was imo. Another blast of a year. 2011 is lucky it has the summer of Punk and the phenomenal Henry push or else it wouldn't look too well pardon some here or there moments.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I think 2011 is one of the weakesst years since 2004, 2005 to 2010 i enjoy tons more.

Its seems like last year theyw ere trying harder & this year they just coasted with there main guns, never really anyone new a chance to shine ala 2010, although

Del Rio is fresh, but no one gives a shit
Christian was maine event status finnally then they shit on him
Dolph regreseed from 2010 for some unaparent reason
They basically kicked JoMo to the curb
Sin Cara is overpushed

Theres just so many more negatives in this year then last year, its hard to point out alot of negatives in 2010.


----------



## TheMan4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

Yo i just read about Jericho and how he might not come back and shit.

What're your top 10-15 Jericho matches with ratings?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hard pressed to disagree personally. Congrats in making ADR established, sadly it is uber bland. Truth rose, but nobody takes him seriously as a guy who could win the WWE Championship. Sin Cara. Oh lord. What a bust. Luckily he is away from the title picture. Morrison has been screwed by injuries and crazy whores. Shame too because he roared into this year with momentum. I could go on. 

I want to harp on two positives despite delayed elevations into the main event scene. Dolph Ziggler and Cody Rhodes. Excellent stuff from them this year. Matches or promos they came to play. Good that they're the guys with the mid card gold atm, but the E has got to move them a step higher. Dolph can benefit from raw and join Miz, Truth, & Del Rio. Rhodes has stiffer competition in Henry. Outside of that, he should own the main event scene. Granted I am currently behind the Barrett push. Food for though on a year certainly filled with ups and downs.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd say 2005 was my favorite. My two favorite non big four PPVs in recent memory are Backlash '07 and MITB '11 though. '05 had a really good big four year though. I love WM 21 even if the main events were a little lackluster.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

2008.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

How do people feel about 2003? Another great year for SD. Plus the final raw of the year gave us what is pretty much the strongest Triple H vs Shawn Michaels match.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I liked 2003, preferred Smackdown over Raw but as a whole, I thought 2003 wasn't as bad as some make it out to be.

My fav year would probably be 2002, though. I loved that year and have been meaning to buy the 2002 Raw & SD set for a while now. I have most of that year on video but be nice to own them on DVD, even if they aren't official.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Agreed. Raw didn't really get a chance to shine over SD till 2008. Smackdown was pretty garbage and raw had the Jericho vs Michaels program.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose (30 Minute Ironman) (FCW, 18/9/2011)
*****

Fantastic match, especially the second half. Slightly behind Regal/Ambrose IMO because the finish dragged on a little too long. Still an excellent match, can't wait to see these two called up to the main roster.

Does anyone have a link to the full Punk/Ambrose match? Still have yet to see the match, although after watching some of Ambrose's work, I am definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I think it is on YouTube iirc.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Just brought Rey Mysterio: Biggest Little Man, Judgment Day 2008 (for 1 cent trololol) and WrestleMania 24 on eBay for 18 dollars. I love this website. 

Now all I gotta do is get back into wrestling... 2011 has really sucked it out of me.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Hailsabin said:


> Yep. 2 really good matches in one night. His character might be awful, but he is still insane in the ring. Miz & Cena deserve credit too. Just loved the Cena one more. I'd say it is my favorite TV match from WWE this year.


I know I'm late but I couldn't agree more about Cena/Mysterio. I loved that match and can only dream that we get it on PPV before Mysterio is done. Awesome match. 

On the Barrett front, I'm fine with him getting a main event push and I think he's great on the mic. But his ring work blows and I'd rather they keep him in the midcard and give him a chance to develop himself and get a fucking character before they go anywhere with him. When they do decide to pull the trigger on him again though, I'd like to see it happen with the same hype etc as the Nexus angle which truly gave him the chance to shine. He's the next big truly villainous heel in waiting imo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> 2008.


Yeah I went on a shopping spree in early 2009 and picked up every 2008 PPV I could and the majority of them were really good or at the very least solid.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Eddie Guerrero- WWE Championship Match No Way Out 2004*

Great match. Brock Lesnar played the dominant champion and Eddie Guerrero played the crowd favorite and the underdog well in this match. I liked that Eddie worked Lesnar's leg and whenever he tried to muster up some offense, Brock just used 1 power move to stop him in his tracks. The Goldberg run in was great and the crowd was awesome throughout the match. I also liked how they talked about Eddie's persistence and how shocked they were that he lasted as long as he did. The last moments of the match gives me chills to this day and it was an emotional title win for Eddie.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> *Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Eddie Guerrero- WWE Championship Match No Way Out 2004*
> 
> Great match. Brock Lesnar played the dominant champion and Eddie Guerrero played the crowd favorite and the underdog well in this match. I liked that Eddie worked Lesnar's leg and whenever he tried to muster up some offense, Brock just used 1 power move to stop him in his tracks. The Goldberg run in was great and the crowd was awesome throughout the match. I also liked how they talked about Eddie's persistence and how shocked they were that he lasted as long as he did. The last moments of the match gives me chills to this day and it was an emotional title win for Eddie.


Watched this whole event last night too. Six years. 

On another note, fuck Paul Heyman is great at being a slimeball on the mic. The mid-show promo when Goldberg first arrived is great. Lesnar had improved A LOT by then too. Guy pretty much had it all at that stage. Too bad he was gone just over a month later.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I know I'm late but I couldn't agree more about Cena/Mysterio. I loved that match and can only dream that we get it on PPV before Mysterio is done. Awesome match.


It's fantastic. I'll probably watch it again later tonight, haha.



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> *Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Eddie Guerrero- WWE Championship Match No Way Out 2004*
> 
> Great match. Brock Lesnar played the dominant champion and Eddie Guerrero played the crowd favorite and the underdog well in this match. I liked that Eddie worked Lesnar's leg and whenever he tried to muster up some offense, Brock just used 1 power move to stop him in his tracks. The Goldberg run in was great and the crowd was awesome throughout the match. I also liked how they talked about Eddie's persistence and how shocked they were that he lasted as long as he did. The last moments of the match gives me chills to this day and it was an emotional title win for Eddie.


Watched that last night too. Had to. ****1/2.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Summerslam 2002*
Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H (Un-Sanctioned Match) - ****1/4
Rey Mysterio vs. Kurt Angle - ****
The Rock vs. Brock Lesnar- ***1/2 
Chris Benoit vs. Rob Van Dam - ***1/2
Edge vs. Eddie Guerrero - ***1/2
Lance Storm/Christian vs. Booker T/Goldust - ***1/2
Chris Jericho vs. Ric Flair - ***1/4
The Undertaker vs. Test - **1/2

One of the best PPV's ever, every match is good! Perfect way to open the show with Rey/Angle. They put on a great match and one of the best openers ever. Everything from here is good until we reach Triple H/Michaels which is a classic. Went down on my rating due to the lack of selling from Michaels which really took away from the match. Still my favourite match between these two.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Excellent ppv.

Kurt Angle vs Rey Mysterio - ****3/4
Chris Jericho vs Ric Flair - ***
Eddie Guerrero vs Edge - ***1/2
Christian/Lance Storm vs Booker T/Goldust - ***
Rob Van Dam vs Chris Benoit - ***3/4
The Undertaker vs Test - **3/4
Triple H vs Shawn Michaels - ****1/2
The Rock vs Brock Lesnar - ***1/2

Yes. I think Angle vs Mysterio is THAT good.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Kurt Angle vs Rey Mysterio - ***3/4
Chris Jericho vs Ric Flair - ***1/4
Eddie Guerrero vs Edge - ***1/2
Christian/Lance Storm vs Booker T/Goldust - **3/4
Rob Van Dam vs Chris Benoit - ***3/4
The Undertaker vs Test - **3/4
Triple H vs Shawn Michaels - ****1/2
The Rock vs Brock Lesnar - ****

Excellent PPV.


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

Rey vs Angle ****


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

SummerSlam 02 opener is probably a top 5 for Angle match for me. Rey was only behind Austin and Taker as Kurt's best opponent.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah1993 your usertitle is Shockmaster


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Rey/Angle or Brock/Rock would be MOTN for me, HATE the HBK/HHH Unsanctioned match with a passion and it went down horribly on a rewatch a while back. Its by far the best Summerslam overall though, every match was built well and the undercard was terrific in supporting the main event matches, felt like one of the biggest Summerslams ever and dare I say almost Wrestlemaina like.

Agree with Yeah1993 that Mysterio is behind Taker and Austin as Kurt's best opponent, his lunatic bumping and the size difference allowing Angle to play more of a character in their matches always ensured there was more to the match than intricate exchanges. Bald cocky dickhead Angle from 2002 is maybe my favourite Angle character, just ahead of 2001 ass kicking Angle and 2000 dorky King Kurt Angle.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey Guys, could do with your advice regarding the "Best of Raw" (both the 2009 & 2010 sets)

Is it presented as a documentary format with highlights and matches or is it a bit like the HiaC/EC dvd compilations where there is a presenter just linking each piece of footage?

Are there full matches on the sets (entrances etc) or is just highlights?

Do they include many backstage segments?

Oh, and overall is it worth getting them?


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> SummerSlam 02 opener is probably a top 5 for Angle match for me. Rey was only behind Austin and Taker as Kurt's best opponent.


What about Benoit?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Who :side:


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I did a long-ass review/write-up about the Funk/Lawler Empty Arena Match for the website I'm helping out on (link in sig).

*Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk (Empty Arena Match)*
For today's rare gem, we travel all the way back to the early 1980's. We are in Memphis, the home of The King. No.. not Elvis. I'm talking about Jerry 'The King' Lawler. Now, the new wrestling fan may just see Jerry as an annoying one-sided face commentator, but back in the day, he so much more. He was the face of the Memphis wrestling scene. Not one soul in the crowd would boo him. He was Memphis's hero.

Now you can't have a hero without a villain and that brings me to Terry Funk. Funk had previously met Jerry Lawler in a No Disqualification match, where he came up short. Terry wasn't having this. He wanted revenge. He came up with an idea to challenge Jerry Lawler to a fight, not a match, in the Memphis Coliseum, but there was a catch. The fight was going to take place with no crowd and just a camera crew and commentator present. This, my friends was the debut of the 'Empty Arena Match'.

The video starts off with commentator Lance Russell standing in the dark and eery arena. He is awaiting the arrival of both competitors. He runs down the history of this feud until the angry Texan himself, Terry Funk shows up. He is not pleased that Jerry Lawler is late to the fight and starts dropping s-bombs and rants about how he should be declared the winner because Lawler is too much of a coward to show up. You see, part of Terry's character was that he was a few fries short of a happy meal. In this segment, he manages to pull of one of the most believable 'crazy' characters I have ever seen.

After Russell manages to convince Terry to stay, Jerry Lawler arrives in full 'King' gear, complete with crown. 'Look at that fool! Look at that idiot! Don't 'cha realize that there's nobody here,?' Terry shouts to Lawler. Jerry doesn't speak to many words and gets down to business. They fight all around the ring and toss each other into the empty rows of chairs.

Now, I don't want to spoil the match for you, but it's nothing fancy. It's mostly strikes and weapon shots. Not too mention, the fighting portion of this segment is only about 5 minutes long. The charm of the Lawler/Funk Empty Arena Match is the actual segment itself. The way Funk interacted with Russell at the beginning is absolutely brilliant and they have brilliant chemistry. The ending is also superb.

Personally, I'm not a huge fan of the matches in 80's Memphis, but rather a fan of the angles itself. This is a perfect example of that. It's one of my all-time favorite wrestling angles and I hope you spare 15 minutes to watch it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kane-UK said:


> Hey Guys, could do with your advice regarding the "Best of Raw" (both the 2009 & 2010 sets)
> 
> Is it presented as a documentary format with highlights and matches or is it a bit like the HiaC/EC dvd compilations where there is a presenter just linking each piece of footage?
> 
> ...


They're sets like the HIAC/EC DVDs where they do the events in the order they happened with a short recap of each month. Matches and promos are in full length and I don't recall many/if any backstage segments.

I have them both and I really enjoy the '09 one because of Cena/HBK, Orton/Trips LMS and Cena/Trips. There's a couple other solid things on there too. I honestly can't remember much of the 2010 one at the moment but I recall Edge/Orton/Jericho being a good match. I'd say they're both worth it if they don't cost too much.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Looking forward to THE ROCK Bluray set which will come out in the beginning of 2012 .


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Looking forward to THE ROCK Bluray set which will come out in the beginning of 2012 .


They better have a great match list. Seeing Austin's match list kind of killed my excitement for the set but I'm sure the documentary will be incredible.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Punk's getting a blu ray next year.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

That's good news too. He has plenty of TV gems I'd like to see make the set.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

RATED-RKO1991 said:


> What about Benoit?


Royal Rumble 03 is really good overall and Unforgiven 02 is good, but the way they wrestle isn't my thing. It's too "going through the motions" and that fast paced stuff gives Angle the green light to do his silly stuff like no-sell something to perform his top rope belly to belly. I don't want to chuck *all* the blame on Angle here; 2002-2003 Benoit seemed watered down to me. I got drowsy watching the RVD match at SummerSlam 02.

I wish in that era Amgle got lumped with Rey and Benoit got lumped with someone like Eddie Guerrero or Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Vengeance 2005*
Batista vs. Triple H (Hell in a Cell) - ****3/4
Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle - ****1/4
Chris Jericho vs. John Cena vs. Christian - ****
Kane vs. Edge - ***
Carlito vs. Shelton Benjamin - **3/4
Christy Hemme vs. Victoria – ¼*

Another excellent PPV. Besides the divas match, everything was good with 3 excellent matches. Carlito/Benjamin was a good opener. Kane/Edge was better than I was expecting and one of their best matches together. Loved the triple threat match and it was again much better than I was expecting. Fast paced throughout and some nice unique spots. Angle/Michaels was again great but not on the same level as their Wrestlemania match. The ending again has you questioning Angle's mentality at times. LOVED the Hell in a Cell match. Yes it's a very high rating but I think it deserves it. Truly seemed like 'Hell' in a cell. The brutality and storyline made for an excellent match which is capped off by the backstage segment where Triple H and Batista hug, with Triple H being proud of where Evolution has gone.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Batista vs. Triple H (Hell in a Cell) - ****1/2
Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle - ****
Chris Jericho vs. John Cena vs. Christian - ***1/2
Kane vs. Edge - ***
Carlito vs. Shelton Benjamin - ***
Christy Hemme vs. Victoria – ... Don't remember this at all.

Overall fantastic event.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll toss in my snowflakes too:

_Vengeance 2005 ~_

1) Shelton Benjamin vs Carlito - **3/4

2) Victoria vs Christy Hemme - *

3) Kane vs Edge - ***

4) Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle - ****1/2

5) John Cena vs Chris Jericho vs Christian - ****

6) Triple H vs Batista - ****1/2

HBK vs Angle blows away their WM match, which is honestly the most overrated match ever imo. Hell in a Cell was excellent. Shocking too considering I'm not much of a fan of either guy. They turned a feud filled with mediocre bouts and gave us a phenomenal to finish it off. Paid off in the end.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

What do you have the Michaels/Angle Wrestlemania match at? Haven't seen it for a few months but I loved it and thought it was a lot better than the Vengeance match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

***1/2. It's _good_. I just find myself hating it since I don't see the it as "an incredible match that WrestleMania was made for" that I have seen some claim. Guess resent is a better word. The formula is whatever for me. I honestly bumped it up 1/4* thanks to the great atmosphere. It had that.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I probably feel the same way towards HBK/Angle at Mania, but I despised the Vengeance match to HELL.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

DESPISED you say? Sure you got your reasons.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I feel bad for not being able to name anything specific except the finish (both guy's laid out, Angle goes to top rope, gets kicked in the face), but I just remember it beign a lot of the Angle fluff that I don't like. I might watch it tomorrow* and come on here to be specific.


*18% chance.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I hear ya. Generally i'm like that. The WrestleMania match is a great example of that. Vengeance clicked for me though. That's the one that got up to the hype that the WWE pumped out.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Angle Michaels
Mania: ****1/2*
Vengeance: ***1/2*


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWE - Smackdown - 5/12/02*

1. Rey Mysterio vs Albert
*3/4

2. Jamie Noble vs Crash Holly
*

3. Funaki vs Bill DeMott
1/2*

*4. WWE Cruiserweight Title*
Billy Kidman vs Chavo Guerrero
**3/4

*5. Number 1 Contenders Match*
Edge vs Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle
***3/4


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I was bored last night and saw"Twist of Fate:The Matt&Jeff Hardy Story"on Netflix,I've gained new respect&appreciation for them,Their passion for wrestling/living their dreams/their career/matches&characters

I was their fan for most parts of their careers,Not a mark But a pretty big fan and their current state disgusts me(I never judge wrestlers personal life's But when they bring their issues to work like Jeff did in TNA and Matt going crazy on Youtube&Twitter then it kinda bothers me)But looking back at their past has made me a fan again of them being in the wrestling business!!!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Angle/Michaels

WM21 - **** 3/4
Vengeance - **** 1/4


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Michaels/Angle WM21 **** 1/4

Michaels/Angle Vengeance *** ish, didn't care for this one.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Just watched WrestleMania IV for the first time in a long time and I ended up liking it more this time than I ever have. I've never hated the show or even disliked it, it's just never been one of my personal favorite WM events. Anyway, there aren't any standout matches on the card, at least in my opinion, but the storyline going into the show, the story throughout the show and the concept overall was interesting. Savage winning the title was a very emotionally satisfying moment and I almost felt a tear come to my eye when he put Elizabeth on his shoulder and let her hold the belt. Just a fantastic WrestleMania moment.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Angle/Michaels

WrestleMania 21 ~ **** 3/4
Vengeance 2005 ~ **


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*WWE ~ Best Of 2011 Vol. 2*


Spoiler: Matchlisting



Disc 1
Santino Marella vs Zack Ryder - Superstars 26.05.2011
Tyson Kidd vs Trent Barretta - Superstars 26.05.2011
Daniel Bryan vs Cody Rhodes - Smackdown 27.05.2011
Christian vs Sheamus vs Mark Henry - Smackdown 27.05.2011
Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 30.05.2011
CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio - Raw 30.05.2011
Daniel Bryan vs Ted DiBiase - Smackdown 03.06.2011
Randy Orton vs Sheamus - World Heavyweight Championship - Smackdown 03.06.2011
Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyson Kidd - Superstars 09.06.2011

Disc 2
Randy Orton vs Sheamus - No DQ - Smackdown 10.06.2011
Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston - US Championship - Capitol Punishment 2011
CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio - Capitol Punishment 2011
Randy Orton vs Christian - World Heavyweight Championship - Capitol Punishment 2011
CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio - Falls Count Anywhere - Raw 20.06.2011

Disc 3
Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston - 2 Out Of 3 Falls - US Championship - Raw 20.06.2011
John Cena, Randy Orton & Alex Riley vs The Miz, Christian & R-Truth - Raw 20.06.2011
Cody Rhodes vs Daniel Bryan - Smackdown 24.06.2011
Rey Mysterio & Alex Riley vs The Miz & Jack Swagger - Raw 27.06.2011
Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyson Kidd - NXT 26.06.2011
Gail Kim vs Beth Pheonix - Superstars 30.05.2011
Trent Barretta & The Usos vs Tyson Kidd, Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater - Superstars 30.06.2011

Disc 4
Daniel Bryan vs Ted DiBiase - Smackdown 01.07.2011
Christian vs Sin Cara - Smackdown 01.07.2011
Daniel Bryan vs Cody Rhodes - Smackdown 15.07.2011
Justin Gabriel vs Heath Slater - Smackdown 15.07.2011
Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus vs Kane vs Wade Barrett vs Cody Rhodes vs Sin Cara vs Justin Gabriel vs Heath Slater - Money In The Bank Ladder Match - Money In The Bank 2011
Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio vs Evan Bourne vs The Miz vs Alex Riley vs Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger vs R-Truth - Money In The Bank Ladder Match - Money In The Bank 2011

Disc 5
Randy Orton vs Christian - World Heavyweight Championship - Money In The Bank 2011
CM Punk vs John Cena - WWE Championship - Money In The Bank 2011
Evan Bourne vs Primo - Superstars 21.07.2011
Christian vs Ezekial Jackson - Smackdown 22.07.2011
Daniel Bryan vs Heath Slater - Smackdown 22.07.2011
Sheamus vs Wade Barrett - Smackdown 22.07.2011

Disc 6
Randy Orton vs Kane - Street Fight - Smackdown 22.07.2011
Rey Mysterio vs The Miz - WWE Championship - Raw 25.07.2011
John Cena vs Rey Mysterio - WWE Championship - Raw 25.07.2011
Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyson Kidd - Necklace On A Pole Match - NXT 26.07.2011
Christian vs John Morrison - Smackdown 29.07.2011
The Miz & R-Truth vs Rey Mysterio & John Morrison - Raw 01.08.2011
Chris Masters vs Jack Swagger - Superstars 04.08.2011

Disc 7
Daniel Bryan vs Tyson Kidd - Smackdown 05.08.2011
Christian & R-Truth vs Randy Orton & John Morrison - Smackdown 05.08.2011
The Miz vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 08.08.2011
CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio - Raw 08.08.2011
Justin Gabriel vs Tyson Kidd - NXT 09.08.2011
Darren Young vs Matt Striker - NXT 09.08.2011
Rey Mysterio, John Morrison & Kofi Kingston vs The Miz, Alberto Del Rio & R-Truth - Summerslam 2011
Mark Henry vs Sheamus - Summerslam 2011
Kelly Kelly vs Beth Phoenix - Divas Championship - Summerslam 2011

Disc 8
Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett - Summerslam 2011
Randy Orton vs Christian - No Holds Barred - World Heavyweight Championship - Summerslam 2011
CM Punk vs John Cena - WWE Championship - Summerslam 2011
Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio - WWE Championship - Raw 15.08.2011

Disc 9
Alberto Del Rio vs Daniel Bryan - Smackdown 19.08.2011
Alberto Del Rio vs John Morrison - Raw 22.08.2011
John Cena vs CM Punk - Raw 22.08.2011
Daniel Bryan vs Drew McIntyre - Superstars 25.08.2011
Christian vs Daniel Bryan - Smackdown 26.08.2011
Randy Orton vs Ted DiBiase - Smackdown 26.08.2011
Mark Henry vs Sheamus - Smackdown 26.08.2011

Disc 10
Randy Orton vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 29.08.2011
Randy Orton vs Christian - Steel Cage Match - World Heavyweight Championship - Smackdown 30.08.2011
John Cena, Sheamus, John Morrison & Alex Riley vs Christian, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger & Wade Barrett - 8 Man Elimination Tag Match - Raw 05.09.2011
William Regal vs Darren Young - NXT 06.09.2011
Daniel Bryan vs Heath Slater - Superstars 08.09.2011
Daniel Bryan vs Sin Cara - Smackdown 16.09.2011



*£20. Free postage to the UK, extra fee for international postage. Just £15 to anyone who brought the first volume too.*


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

No Way Out 06

Rey Mysterio vs. Randy Orton - ***1/2

Kurt Angle vs. Undertaker - ****3/4

I miss the days of the 'big feel' matches. Both these matches felt huge, and were put over as huge by the announce team (who surprisingly did a very good job with these 2 matches - Tazz and Cole). If only WWE could do the simple, yet effective booking of these 2 matches. It seems nowadays WWE can't build towards a match properly.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker vs. Angle- ****3/4... 2006 MOTY imo, and a serious MOTYC from what I've seen for many others.

Rey/Orton I'm sad to say I don't remember too well.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's a ppv that I've yet to see from that year. Heard it is great much like the rest. I'll probably watch it in the coming week and finally check it out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I remember it being really good but its probably been 2-3 years since I watched it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just bought NWO '06 for about $3. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I remember it being really good but its probably been 2-3 years since I watched it.


I've heard nothing but praise. So I'm sure that is correct on your part.



Brye said:


> Just bought NWO '06 for about $3. (Y)


Omg. Damn Chikara dvds taking my money haha.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anybody got a view on RR '10? It's the only Rumble I haven't seen in a long time.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Mysterio/Orton is a GREAT match. Like really, really great. Orton plays his role so well, and Mysterio is always good as a face-in-peril. Feel that match gets ignored just because of how good The Undertaker was at bringing out the best in Kurt Angle.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brye said:


> Anybody got a view on RR '10? It's the only Rumble I haven't seen in a long time.


Christian vs Ezekial Jackson - ***
The Miz vs MVP - **3/4
Sheamus vs Randy Orton - *** (it's slow, but I've grown to enjoy it a bit more than others)
Mickie James vs Michelle McCool - N/R
The Undertaker vs Rey Mysterio - ***1/4 - ***1/2
Royal Rumble - General amount of entertainment (***** for PUNK'S roll, btw haha)

Buy it. Quite the entertaining show. Christian got a good match Jackson. SHOCKING.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

omfg Christian/Zeke from the last ECW was pretty fun so I'd expect that to be enjoyable too. And I remember reading about the Punk part of the Rumble and it sounding awesome.

(Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It was man. Partial or not, it was sooooo awesome. I won't spoil it. If I know you man, you'll enjoy it. Fun show from a very entertaining year imo.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Hailsabin said:


> That's a ppv that I've yet to see from that year. Heard it is great much like the rest. I'll probably watch it in the coming week and finally check it out.


Yeah Orton is pretty boss in the Rey match. Rey doesn't do much and Orton is pretty cunty with the cheap victory and all. The commentators really get into both matches too, some of the best work you'll ever see from Tazz.

Angle/Taker is just damn good. Match didn't need a massive build, the hype spoke for itself. The match is amazing and has everything you'd expect from a Taker WrestleMania match. 



Brye said:


> Just bought NWO '06 for about $3. (Y)


Picked up Rey Biggest Little Man ($4), WrestleMania 24 ($4) and Judgment Day 2008 off ebay for 1 cent. Yes, 1 cent. 

You'll really enjoy NWO 06, they made the show a big deal despite Mania being a few weeks away. Miss those times where every PPV felt huge.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Not sure whether I'd call Rey/Orton or Angle/Taker match of the night for NWO 06, but they both rule HARD. As far as Rey/Orton goes though, the one a few days after Mania 22 smokes them both. Probably not "smokes" as in "is *****2/5 ahead," but "smokes" as in "I wouldn't think twice about putting it above them."


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I much prefer the NWO match to the SD match between Orton/Rey, though the SD match is still really good. Angle/Taker NWO is still my WWE MOTY though (A certain Nigel/Bryan match is my overall MOTY). Their SD rematch is fucking boss too. Just some of the many fucking awesome SD 06 matches .

As for the 2010 RR, love that Christian/Zeke match. Another example of why Christian is one of the best workers in the fucking world. Rey/Undertaker is a fun squash with Taker just murdering the midget . RR match is entertaining for the most part, shame Punk didn't last longer .


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

2010 is the best Rumble match imo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> 2010 is the best Rumble match imo.


:shocked:

I'm really excited then.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

ADR/Cena LMS ratings? Seemed pretty awesome from the highlight vid I seen of it.

*HBK/Jericho - Judgment Day 2008*

Really good. Match went from wrestling, to both men slapping and elbowing the shit out of each other. That transition was pure awesome. ***3/4


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

didn't know where else to post this...












killing kayfabe since 1988


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Brye said:


> Just bought NWO '06 for about $3. (Y)


Amazing ppv. Taker/angle is absolutely marvelous, Booker T/benoit and Orton/rey are awesome. 
I'm pretty sure the original plan for Wm22 was taker/angle non title match (no source just in my mind) but with the death of eddy and the injury of batista, it ended as we know.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Speaking of 2006.. it was a really underrated year for wrestling. Although the characters on Smackdown sucked ass, the matches were pretty good. Raw was awesome at the time. It felt like the Attitude Era because of the return of DX and their shenanigans and Raw just seemed overall more edgy (Live Sex Celebration anyone?). ECW was awesome when it first started. We would regularly see Extreme Rules matches and Big Show's run was awesome.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Imo, WWECW was awesome from start to finish. I love how they showcased young talent, veterans and midcarders with good wrestling almost every week.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Randy Orton vs Rey Mysterio - No Way Out 2006 - ****

Fucking loved it.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

2006 is my favourite year of wrestling.

RAW was particularly good. Edge vs. Cena feud was entertaining as hell.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

SmackDown was terrific in 06. Don't think highly of Raw that year though. I can't name any part of the Edge/Cena feud I really like and the DX stuff got really old really fast. Seemed like when someone was shipped to Raw they got less talented. See: Randy Orton.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

2006 was indeed awesome.

Raw was excellent with Edge/Cena, the ECW stuff, DX was still funny (09 run though I hated), and overall it was just a very entertaining time.

SD was brilliant from a wrestling perspective, and was great to watch as well... well, except Great Khali, but meh...

2006 is imo the best year all around in WWE since 2000. That being said, I enjoyed 2003 SD for a single brand year over anything else since 2000.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Except for ECW, CM Punk's run and a few matches here and there, i didn't like much from that year going forward till mid 2008.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

2006 was certainly a great year.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Shame about '07 though. So glad I wasn't watching that year. Probably wouldn't be watching today if I did.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Woop! Stone Cold Blu-Ray just came! Gonna be a great watch.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Shame about '07 though. So glad I wasn't watching that year. Probably wouldn't be watching today if I did.


Terrible year. 09 was pretty dreadful too. 2011 is awful also.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Am I missing something? I like WWE in 2007. They have plenty of corny crap, and booking decisions weren't the greatest (Khali as Champion) but the matches could be really great. There's a nice amount of under-the-radar stuff from that year.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

2007 gets a mulligan from me, simple because there were so many injuries and incidents-

Triple H
Edge
Undertaker
Shawn Michaels
Mr. Kennedy (briefly)
John Cena

Not to mention, the Benoit disaster.

If you look at the first four months of WWE programming, it's amazing. The build to the RR was perfect and the road to WM was electric. Everyone was waiting for HBK to turn on Cena, UT/Batista had a dream rivalry, everything was good until after Backlash, and didn't pick up again really until October, when HBK was back and so were UT and HHH. May-September is largely terrible, I agree, but the rest of the year is damn good.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, the booking in the first 4 months was amazing. Despite all the injuries, the main event scene was fairly good barring the Great Khali.

Rated RKO vs. DX
Umaga vs. Cena I & II
Rumble Match
Batista & Taker vs. Cena & Shawn
Michaels vs. Cena I & II
Batista vs. Taker series
Backlash 4-Way
Orton vs. Edge
Edge vs. Batista NoC
Cena vs. Lashley
Orton vs. Cena
Morrison vs. Punk series
Orton vs. Triple H LMS
Orton vs. Shawn I & II
Edge vs. Batista vs. Undertaker
Orton vs. Jericho


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm a big fan of that Backlash 4-way.

I'd add Umaga/Trips from Cyber Sunday to the list above as well.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

There were good TV matches fairly requently too. Raw had Cena peaking, Edge/Orton after Backlash which is surprisingly good, Umaga and Jeff Hardy, MNM being awesome, etc. SmackDown had Benoit and Finlay still being great, and there's a three way with them and MVP that should be watched more. Edge/Benoit happened a week before Benoit died and I'd say Edge has only had one better match ever. Matt Hardy was still really good then. ECW wasn't really good for the most part, but the CM Punk/John Morrison from mid-year was.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*William Regal vs. Dean Ambrose (FCW, 11/6/2011)*

This was a very good old school match. Regal played the cruel and super-experienced veteran very well, and Moxley did one helluva job with his strange, underdog character. He's like some kind of hybrid of Raven, Roberts and Austin. He sold that hand very well. Fuck you WWE for not using King Regal more often! Dean Ambrose made a huge impact in Florida this year, he will be a major player for WWE, you can bank on it. His character is tailor-made for TV wrestling.
****3/4*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> There were good TV matches fairly requently too. Raw had Cena peaking, Edge/Orton after Backlash which is surprisingly good, Umaga and Jeff Hardy, MNM being awesome, etc. SmackDown had Benoit and Finlay still being great, and there's a three way with them and MVP that should be watched more. Edge/Benoit happened a week before Benoit died and I'd say Edge has only had one better match ever. Matt Hardy was still really good then. ECW wasn't really good for the most part, but the CM Punk/John Morrison from mid-year was.


I'm trying to think if I remember that Edge/Benoit match and Benoit/MVP/Finlay but they sound great.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

2006 praise, woo. Agreed. Great year.

07 wasn't half bad in all aspects. Cena's long title run gave us quality stuff. Matches vs Umaga, vs Michaels, Backlash 4 way, vs Orton, and he'll he got a damn good match out of Lashley. Plus toss in Undertaker vs Batista series, Umaga vs Hardy from GAB, and Orton vs Michaels from Survivor Series and that year proved it delivered. Oh and the actual use of the tag team division on raw. It DID have life till the end of the year.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*WWF 17/10/1983 (Steel Cage)*
Jimmy Snuka vs Don Muraco 
_A match I adored as a kid, but not so much now. The ending was really smart but there many times in this match when one wrestler has the perfect chance to escape but didn't, this bothered me especially with Muraco, being the chickenshit heel and all. Muraco even tries to dump Sunka over the cage. What sense does that make? Even if it does lack logic, it's still a fun little brawl with a VERY memorable ending. _
***1/2*


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Stone Cold Documentary is epic. Must watch for any fan.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's out now?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

In the UK, the Blu-Ray was released on Thursday, about a week early, got my copy yesterday and just finished the documentary.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well then I suppose the US release shouldn't be far behind.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Hailsabin said:


> 2006 praise, woo. Agreed. Great year.
> 
> 07 wasn't half bad in all aspects. Cena's long title run gave us quality stuff. Matches vs Umaga, vs Michaels, Backlash 4 way, vs Orton, and he'll he got a damn good match out of Lashley. Plus toss in Undertaker vs Batista series, Umaga vs Hardy from GAB, and Orton vs Michaels from Survivor Series and that year proved it delivered. Oh and the actual use of the tag team division on raw. It DID have life till the end of the year.


07 was good in hindsight because of some of the quality matches guys like Cena, Shawn and Taker gave us, but I just remember the weekly programs being awful, the roster being spread thin after Benoit's death, and a whole lot of Khali Main Eventing. 

Like others have said, the May-October-ish period is some of the worst stuff ever put out by the WWE. 

As for 2011, what a dissapointing year. Perhaps the biggest let-down the WWE has given us is the current state of 2011. The year promised change, the company had an aura about it for quite a while. Austin, Rock, JBL, Michaels all returning sparked an interest in the early goings of the year. 40 man Rumble was entertaining as hell, Elimination Chamber was solid just like every year. WrestleMania was dry as hell. Extreme Rules (from what I saw) was good. Over The Limit and Capitol Punishment were fucking dreadful (the latter being one of the worst PPV's I ever saw). MITB comes around, WWE realizes they need to start putting on a good product. CM Punk is pushed, the product feels refreshed. Cena/McMahon/HHH/Punk back and forth week in week out. Things were looking good. I ain't even mad that they stopped Punk's push because I'm not the mans biggest fan, but the biggest thing for me, was how they turned it into an angle about CM Punk, the WWE title, into an angle all about HHH and his qualms as the COO of the WWE. The WWE then forgot about everything. No more mid-card feuds, Miz/Riley feud abandoned. Nash/Punk, abandoned. No more Main Event feuds (Cena/Del Rio slapped onto PPV out of nowhere, twice with no build). Everything started to revolve around HHH, and the big payoff of the whole deal, no it wasn't Punk's rise to the top, it wasn't an entertaining HHH COO role which slowly turned into a heel turn, it wasn't even Del Rio's rise to the top, the whole payoff was fucking John Laurinitis taking over.

Ugh. Disgusting.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TheLadderMatch said:


> 07 was good in hindsight because of some of the quality matches guys like Cena, Shawn and Taker gave us, but I just remember the weekly programs being awful, the roster being spread thin after Benoit's death, and a whole lot of Khali Main Eventing.
> 
> Like others have said, the May-October-ish period is some of the worst stuff ever put out by the WWE.
> 
> ...


Honestly without trying to make a lazy, useless post, all I have to say is I agree with everything right there. 2011...what the hell happened? Riding the momentum of 2010 led to this dull year. Never saw that coming.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

They blew the CM Punk thing. Absolutely blew it. The moment they did the whole "we aren't recognizing him as Champion" deal, the angle fell to bits. I'm honestly surprised CM Punk hasn't left like he said he would because he got shafted the past pile of months. I *really* cannot stand the fact Del Rio is Champion. I just don't get it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

While I don't possess the distain for Del Rio yeah has, I agree with everything he posted. I mean I find Del Rio entertaining (for many of the same reasons I found Lashley entertaining) but he shouldn't be anywhere near holding the title. Fueding for it? Okay maybe, but hes a huge fucking flop as a Champ and between some higher up (Vince?) loving Del Rio to death, HHH hogging the spotlight to reinforce the idea hes the boss and The Rock making his return to Wrestling overshadowing every thing else the frankly awesome CM Punk angle over the summer has been pushed to the backburner and killed most of the momentum Punk had. He also just looks like a huge douche now the way he's been booked.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> They blew the CM Punk thing. Absolutely blew it. The moment they did the whole "we aren't recognizing him as Champion" deal, the angle fell to bits. I'm honestly surprised CM Punk hasn't left like he said he would because he got shafted the past pile of months. I *really* cannot stand the fact Del Rio is Champion. I just don't get it.


for me it was the week after he came back. him and Cena were standing there smiling and posing with their theme songs switching off. the angle was dead right at that moment.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah that was really lame too.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Alberto Del Rio has all the qualities to be a good heel Champion and WWE sees that only they don't know how to accomplish that. He's doing the best with what he has to work with but sometimes it really is hard to get over with today's audience if there's nothing that really sticks out about your character. You can't really define anything that is unique about Alberto's character and I believe you have to blame more than half of that on WWE's creative. Is he supposed to be a wealthy man from mexico? Because other than his entrance they have absolutely ZERO wealth references to his character. Is he supposed to be a strong heel champion or a cowardly heel champion? Half the time he looks like a strong champion defending his title under tough environments such as the last PPV against Cena in a last man standing match in a blown up ring. The other half he's hitting CM Punk from behind and than running away or he's throwing Ricardo in the way of anybody who tries to confront him. WWE has given his character no defining direction and that's the sole reason he hasn't been a positive investment for the company so far.


----------



## TheMan4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

Kane vs Taker - WM14 

how would you rate it?


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

I like Del Rio but god-damn the WWE and their trigger happy finger.

Del Rio hasn't built up the connection with the fans, hasn't found his niche, heck, he hasn't even put on a great match. Why the WWE rushes things I'll never know. Del Rio is now a 2 time champion and not a single fuck was given both times.

This is coming from a fan of the guy. CM Punk owned him on the mic, he was literally speechless. Del Rio isn't, and wasn't ready. He is certainly not going to benefit from the two title reigns he's had so far. He could have been slightly interesting chasing Cena or Punk for the Title, but that never happened. He won the title for the Mexico tour, and god knows why he won it at SummerSlam. Actually, god knows why he even lost it to Cena in the first place. The HIAC match could have been done with Del Rio as champ.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not sure what the complaint is against Del Rio's booking. It isn't great but they've been building the guy up and trying to get him over. 



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Is he supposed to be a wealthy man from mexico? Because other than his entrance they have absolutely ZERO wealth references to his character. Is he supposed to be a strong heel champion or a cowardly heel champion?


Not sure what else the booking people could do to establish him as a wealthy Mexican. He cuts promos saying he's a descendant of kings and all that, and I'm pretty sure Ricardo's announcements often translate into something like "he has more money than all of you ever will." If the WWE creative should be blamed for anything it's for dropping the Title on the guy this early when:

a) CM Punk was on a roll.

b) They hadn't even seen him as a mid-card Champion.

c) IIRC he had little momentum going into to SummerSlam.

d) He wasn't he most oevr guy to begin with.



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Half the time he looks like a *strong champion defending his title under tough environments such as the last PPV against Cena in a last man standing match in a blown up ring.* The other half he's hitting CM Punk from behind and than running away or he's throwing Ricardo in the way of anybody who tries to confront him.


=

@ bold- that's really not up to the booking. I haven't seen the match, but unless Alberto was given specific orders in what to do during the match, he could have just as easily acted a coward in the it. It's not like cowards haven't been put in tough matches before. Hell for all I now he *did* act like a coward in the match, but then there'd be no point in this paragraph. 


I'd say Del Rio's been booked to look better than Punk's been booked to look (what). The way he's been pandering to the fans...ugh. Who's idea was it to turn him face? He goes off on the "you people sipping the collectors cup and pumping money into Vince's company" tirade, and a few months later he's all "I LUV EVERY1" Well not exactly but you get the drift.

I like the fact Hunter and Rock are in this (different thises, , but.. yeah, Hunter takes up too much time and it looks as if Dwayne only comes weeks before a big show. Gotta give it to Rocky though, the way he can disappear for months and have entire shows dedicated and revolving around him is impressive. I really despise how big a deal they make of it though. The main event of Superstars this week was the closing Raw segment between Rock, Cena, a the god awful team of Miz and Killings. Rant #8272- I have no idea why anybody likes the Miz's mic work. I think I prefer fuckin KENNEDY.

I am really not looking forward to any PPV unless Mark Henry gets a chance to shine again.  Danielson being thrown in this is cool, gives him a main event rub before the briefcase cash-in. If they even let him cash it in.



TheMan4eva said:


> Kane vs Taker - WM14
> 
> how would you rate it?


it's good, has to be a top 5 Kane singles. Which isn't saying much, but, yeah.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Since when does Alberto cut promos saying he's a descendant of kings? I am really not familar with him ever saying that but I'll take your word for it. I thought he basically just cuts the "It is my destiny" promo just about everytime but I guess that's only what me and Cm Punk and everybody else who bashes the guy sees.

If he paid off guys or did ANY type of antics showing off his wealth I guarantee he would develope a lot more character depth and a lot more marks as well. I think they could open up more scenarios for him such as flashing his money around and stuff like that. His character is so basic and does not really extend beyond what he does every single week. It's already bad enough that they basically keep him in the same range of promos every week but they can at least be creative in the segments that he's in backstage. Instead of talking to the bella twins about absolutely nothing he should be trying to pay off people to help him take down CM Punk. It would make it a hell of a lot more entertaining and interesting. 

They have choosen to have him attack CM Punk from behind the last two weeks instead. What kind of wealthy Heavyweight Champion attacks people backstage? He can't have somebody do his dirty work? It's small things such as that. Small things like that turn into bigger things that don't really stick out and when you don't stick out you don't get a crowd reaction. He's a very talented performer and WWE wouldn't skip his midcard push as you said as well as give him this mega push if he wasn't. They just have been lazy as hell trying to establish the guy not only as a wealthy mexican but in general.

I don't really agree with the CM punk comments. I do think WWE has killed off his momentum a bit but CM Punk is still somewhat anti WWE the way he presents himself and his whole personality in general. He cut a promo ripping Vince Mcmahon and ripping the fans but since than has bonded with the fans and became the voice of the voiceless while still maintaining a dislike for the company. He keeps cutting numerous promos ripping WWE's product with his "fast foward" lines and such I still think he's far from loving everyone. His whole motivation for beating ADR for the Championship is "making the title cool again" or whatever it is so he's still anti WWE almost to the fullest in a way he has just developed a bond with a (certain) fan base. Ever since the shoot\worked promo I believe WWE's initial plan the whole time was most likely to turn him babyface and hopefully eventually develope him into the biggest face of the company.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Alberto Del Rio is probably the most boring main eventer in WWE today.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Brye said:


> I'm trying to think if I remember that Edge/Benoit match and Benoit/MVP/Finlay but they sound great.


Edge vs. Benoit is my media thread.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*William Regal (Superstars, 11/10/2011)*

Meh match. It had some very nice tactics, strikes and submissions, solid story telling, but at the same time it was boring. As much as I appreciate the old school approach, they failed to make things interesting. Zero excitement and drama, but good wrestling saved this from being bollocks. Regal/Ambrose is much better than this. In fact, I think Regal/Bryan from Raw (a five minute match) was better than this one.
***3/4*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, 2011 has somehow managed to be a relatively good year for individual matches, while still being massively, insultingly disappointing in every other aspect. Three or four weeks of insanely hot booking completely squandered, and I've gone from being the most interested I've been in years, to the least. And I think that's mostly because I know it _should_ be incredible right now. Up until about ten minutes ago, I'd completely forgotten that Survivor Series was tonight, and I don't know if I'll bother watching it. (And if I do, it'll be to watch Ziggler wrestle twice, and to see Morrison be shit all over by a Ryder-hungry crowd.)


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

This will be back to back PPVS for Ziggler in which he will be Wrestling twice in one PPV. WWE obviously thinks highly of his in ring abilities and I understand completely. He's athletic and can sell and make guys look better than they are. It's unfortunate that all of his in ring qualities might backfire on him when he has the responsibility to put Mason Ryan over. Is Mason Ryan really going to come off as a legit U.S. Champion? He looks like Zekial Jackson 2.0 for me and he's bound to fail in my view.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Yeah, 2011 has somehow managed to be a relatively good year for individual matches, while still being massively, insultingly disappointing in every other aspect. Three or four weeks of insanely hot booking completely squandered, and I've gone from being the most interested I've been in years, to the least. And I think that's mostly because I know it _should_ be incredible right now. Up until about ten minutes ago, I'd completely forgotten that Survivor Series was tonight, and I don't know if I'll bother watching it. (And if I do, it'll be to watch Ziggler wrestle twice, and to see Morrison be shit all over by a Ryder-hungry crowd.)


Pretty much my thoughts also. I know I should be watching a better show, as WWE built me up to think like that, and that's the most disappointing part.

Speaking of a time when things were awesome:

SummerSlam 2002 - Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio ****1/4

Simply stellar.


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone got any ratings for the matches at WrestleMania 2000. Going to get round to watching it again soon and just want to see which matches to look out for/ or miss out.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

The Triangle Ladder match, Angle/Benoit/Jericho, and Rock/HHH/Show/Foley are the only things enjoyable about that ppv. One of the weaker Wrestlemanias


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Survivor Series 2011*

John Morrison vs. Dolph Ziggler - ***
Team Barrett vs. Team Orton - **
Mark Henry vs. Big Show - ***
CM Punk vs. Alberto Del Rio - ***1/2
Awesome Truth vs. Rock and Cena - ***1/4

Enjoyable PPV.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Morrison/Ziggler - ***1/4
Beth/Eve - Waan't pay much attention but the finish was cool.
Team Orton/Team Barrett - ***1/4
Henry/Big Show - ***1/4
Punk/Del Rio - ****
Awesome Truth/Rock & Cena - ***

imo.

I loved Punk/Del Rio. Thought the crowd certainly helped but I also felt it was an awesome match.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Survivor Series 2011*

*Dolph Ziggler vs John Morrison - United States Championship*
On the same level of their match on Raw a few weeks, this was a really cool way to kick of a PPV. Morrison didn't really have a chance, but it was still fun to watch. The fans were chanting for Ryder throughout the match, and it got annoying after awhile. This didn't seem to affect Ziggler and he keeps hold of his US belt after a Zig-Zag. Ryder comes out to a HUGE pop and attacks Ziggler after the bell.
*****

*Eve vs Beth Phoenix - Diva's Championship - Lumberjill Match*
Eve's pretty terrible and her execution of moves is atroious. Beth carried her to a satisfactory match. I was originally going to rate this a 3.5, but the sweet Avalanche Glam Slam made me boost it up to a decent rating of 4. I'll give Eve respect for taking that dangerous move. Oh, and the Lumberjill stipulation played no part in the match at all.
****
*
Randy Orton, Kofi Kingston, Mason Ryan, Sheamus & Sin Cara vs Wade Barrett, Hunico, Cody Rhodes, Jack Swagger & Dolph Ziggler - Traditional Survivor Series Match*
I found this hard to care about because, much like last year's Survivor Series match, this match was just thrown together to get some guys on the card. This match also suffered from a terrible beginning. Sin Cara did a somersault over the ropes and hurt his ankle. He was taken out of the match and there was an awkward atmosphere going on in the ring. The heels dominated the match and it looked like the stereotypical 'Good guy overcomes the odds' ending, with Orton beating all the heels, but it wasn't to be. Barrett and Rhodes managed to beat Orton when the numbers game proved to much for Orton. The heels going over the single dominant face was a nice change for once. Despite it's awkward first 10 minutes, the match was pretty good. Much better that last year's match, at least.
*****
*
Big Show vs Mark Henry - World Heavyweight Championship*
This match had the same formula as their last two PPV bouts, but I'm not complaining. The Madison Square Garden didn't seem too pleased with this match though. They're was some loud 'boring' chants, which I found to be quite disrespectful. The crowd did get into the match near the end though. Show and Henry crashed though the barricades and the crowd exploded with 'Holy Shit' chants. From here on out, they were into this match. We got to see Big Show do a top rope elbow too. The match ended with a DQ finish when Henry low blowed Big Show. Weak finish, good match.
*****
*
CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio - WWE Championship*
Two of the best in-ring workers in the WWE today, so you know this is going to be good. Plus, we got a cameo of Howard Finkel too. You can't go wrong! Del Rio works down Punk's arm for most of the match and Punk sells it perfectly, so it doesn't feel like Del Rio's control segments are just filler and a waste of time. The last five minutes are very back and forth and left me on the edge of my seat. Punk gets the win with the Anaconda Vice and the crowd loves it. Considering I'm a huge Punk mark, I may be overrating this a little, but Punk celebrating with the crowd felt like a real feel-good moment. Brilliant stuff.
******

*John Cena & The Rock vs The Awesome Truth*
It's awesome to see Rock back in the ring and it doesn't seem like he's got any ring rust at all. He's even added a ton of new moves to his arsenal. The atmosphere is of the charts in this match as there is a lot tension between Rock and Cena. When Awesome Truth took control of the match and worked down Cena, the match took a bad turn. It wasn't very interesting and everyone in the arena was just waiting for that Rock hot tag. When he got the hot tag, he laid the Smackdown on the Awesome Truth. He puts them away with the first People's Elbow in 7 years. This did bury The Awesome Truth, but they aren't the stars of the show here. The match wasn't brilliant but it was really cool to see Rock in the ring and it did a great job to build hype for WrestleMania.
****1/4*

*Overall:*
The best PPV of 2011, excluding Money in the Bank of course. Not a single bad match on the card. The crowd was explosive and almost everyone got some sort of reaction. Both thumbs up for Survivor Series 2011.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well then, just saw Survivor Series and I got quite say that the last hour was really awesome, with Punk regaining the title and the MSG crowd reacting accordingly. And holy crap, The Rock did not so any signs of ring rust and pretty much pulled off his best and greatest hits in great fashion. The downside to the match was obviously Cena playing face-in-peril the only way he knows how. All in all, a very good PPV, probably like #3 or #2 behind MITB and Extreme Rules.


----------



## TheMan4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

Cactus said:


> *Survivor Series 2011*
> 
> *Dolph Ziggler vs John Morrison - United States Championship*
> On the same level of their match on Raw a few weeks, this was a really cool way to kick of a PPV. Morrison didn't really have a chance, but it was still fun to watch. The fans were chanting for Ryder throughout the match, and it got annoying after awhile. This didn't seem to affect Ziggler and he keeps hold of his US belt after a Zig-Zag. Ryder comes out to a HUGE pop and attacks Ziggler after the bell.
> ...



Haha you're not overrating it..everyone is rating it 4*.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Pretty sweet to see how much positive praise ADR\Punk is getting and ADR's in ring ability really shined here and is one of the key reasons why I was behind his push and feel WWE is more to blame with his lack of getting over than Alberto is. CM Punk did an awesome job as well and it's great to finally see him have the belt back and hopefully this time a much longer reign. I guess this will be one of the deciding factors to see if the 'summer of punk' finally pays off and hopefully he FINALLY gets rid of that god awful spinner belt. 

BTW, Was it just me or did CM Punk get a bigger pop\reaction than The Rock did? That's how it felt for me personally but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## TheMan4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

I think The Punk's music made it seem that way.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> BTW, Was it just me or did CM Punk get a bigger pop\reaction than The Rock did? That's how it felt for me personally but maybe I'm wrong.


From where I was sitting, Rock's was louder, but not by much. Punk was crazy over. That being said...



> I think The Punk's music made it seem that way.


... Punk's music is kick ass.

Anyway, I won't give ratings until I watch all the matches on my computer, but I'd agree with what I'm seeing that Punk/Del Rio was easily the best match of the night.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Punk's music is the GOAT


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Well i will deff be buying Survivor Series when this comes out, dont know how the matches played out but Punk wins the title, Dolph retains & Wade & Cody are the sole survivors, SOLD!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've been hearing Cult of Personality on the radio quite a bit recently (and that song is older than most of the people on this site), in fact heard it tonight on my way to pick up dinner. I wonder if Punk has something to do with it.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I heard it was his original theme song in ROH? I would assume he had to have some influence on it if that's the case.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Retorical question much? 

I think im gonna go watch Royal Rumble 2000


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I heard it was his original theme song in ROH? I would assume he had to have some influence on it if that's the case.


Not his original song but he used it at the end of his run where he ran pretty much the same angle he did this summer in WWE after winning the ROH title, except that time it was him threatening to take the ROH belt to WWE.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Punk's ROH Title reign was probably my favourite they've had, and that says a lot considering it was so short. The surprise surrounding him winning it and the heel turn that followed was just brilliant. He plays the heel so well. Seeing a guy like him in a suit because he was going to the big leagues was hilarious yet awesome heel stuff at the same time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The whole Foley stuff was really fun too. Escape from New York, although in retrospect a total B-Show card i'd still say is better than most of the big ROH events.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

The Rock got the biggest pop of the night, but the pop for Punk was a very, very close second. Both men were worshipped, it was great to watch and hear it.

I felt like a kid last night, first with Rock's backstage promo where he had the crowd in the palm of his hand. He busted out the old-school, "they were all chanting The Rock's name" and everyone chanted right on cue! Then he comes out to a ridiculous roar, pulls out picture perfect arm drags and even what looked like a Perfect-Plex 

But did anyone else notice that when Rock took off his elbow pad and threw it like he normally does, the crowd then responded with a big "oohhh" as if whoever caught it had just thrown it back? It sounded odd to me.

Anyways, goosebumps all round. Great night for Ziggler, Cody, Barrett, Punk, and Rocky. And I couldn't believe that I saw Big Show deliver a top rope elbow!!


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Is it me or the crowd were chanting "Undertaker" during Show/Henry match ?


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

robertdeniro said:


> Is it me or the crowd were chanting "Undertaker" during Show/Henry match ?


They were chanting a lot of stuff during that match, one of them was indeed Undertaker, don't know if there were rumors that he was coming back yesterday and put himself into the title page or to be nuisance to Henry or Big Show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

admiremyclone said:


> But did anyone else notice that when Rock took off his elbow pad and threw it like he normally does, the crowd then responded with a big "oohhh" as if whoever caught it had just thrown it back? It sounded odd to me.


I actually had a clear view of the guy who caught the elbow pad. I think he ran from his seat all the way to the elbow pad, him a couple other guys squabbled over it, and he ended up running back holding it up. If he threw it it must've been after Rock won the match.

Speaking of that, I was fully expecting Truth to stop the people's elbow... or get in the way or something, because he was dominating Cena on the outside right until the end where Rock got the three count, and then Cena reversed the irish whip. I doubt anyone watching at home saw it, but yeah, I was expecting the match to go on a little longer.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

D-Lo Brown chant for the win.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Overall Survivor Series was a let down aside from the crowd and Rock in the ring. I barely remember any of the matches that happened and it was only last night. There were some really cool spots but the matches on the whole weren't anything memorable or special imo. The only thing this PPV did was make me long for another show in MSG and get me fucking hyped for going to Mania next year lol. The atmosphere is going to be insane and I can't wait to see Rocky in the ring again. He can still go!! Lol. At this stage I just want to get TLC over us so we can start the RTWM. That's hopefully when things will really begin.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Enjoyed Survivor Series, felt big, felt like it was an significant event so bravo on WWE's part.

Punk vs Del Rio was really good, Punks is the most underrated seller in the company, he's got libarary amount of knowledge of in ring psychology and Del Rio was really crisp with his offence. liked the little touches in the match like when Punk locked in the Anaconda device Del Rio was scrathcing and clawring relentlessly at his face, makes the match seem all the more real instead of him doing a Cena and pull a silly face while shouting like a retarded gorilla.

Speaking of Cena he just got humbled, absolutelty humbled. I kind of felt bad for him. The Rock was, well electryfying with his razor fast offence, his masterful ability to get the crowd invested in everything he does and lets not forget the flat out awesome promo he cut earlier in the night.

As a wrestling event it was decent, as a spectacle it was great. Oh and the crowd was one of the best crowds in years.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I didn't really like the way they made Cena look at the end. He was rock bottomed and than basically just rolled out of the ring and left? He didn't even seem upset that his parter just rock bottomed him and didn't even have any expression of retaliation. It wasn't like it was a cheap shot either, he was talking trash to him for quite a while before he eventually hit him with the rock bottom.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> The whole Foley stuff was really fun too. Escape from New York, although in retrospect a total B-Show card i'd still say is better than most of the big ROH events.


You know a show is awesome when The Carnage Crew have a good non-brawl match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Indeed, that was easily the Crew's best match. Which isn't saying much.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not at all. At least they had something that worked. When they won tag gold no less. Good for those fat, drunk, pissed off cats.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Punk/Ziggler tonight was awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

There were some minor slip ups, but barring that I agree. First time meeting iirc so working through some slight faults wasn't a surprise. Raw in general entertained me personally.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Line-up for the "Best PPV Matches of 2011" DVD/BluRay:
*Disc 1*
- Kicking Things Off

- *World Heavyweight Championship Match*: Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler
_Royal Rumble – 30th January, 2011_

- *Elimination Chamber Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*: Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Wade Barrett vs. Kane vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Big Show
_Elimination Chamber – 20th February, 2011_

- Rey Mysterio vs. Cody Rhodes
_WrestleMania XXVII – 3rd April, 2011_

*No Holds Barred Match*: Undertaker vs. Triple H
_WrestleMania XXVII – 3rd April, 2011_

*Disc 2*
- One Door Closes, Another Open Up

- *Ladder Match for the Vacant World Heavyweight Championship*: Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio
_Extreme Rules – 1st May, 2011_

- Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk
_Capitol Punishment – 19th June, 2011_

- *Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match*: Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Evan Bourne vs. Jack Swagger vs. R-Truth vs. The Miz vs. Alex Riley vs. Rey Mysterio
_Money in the Bank – 17th July, 2011_

- A Message From CM Punk

- *WWE Championship Match*: John Cena vs. CM Punk
_Money in the Bank – 17th July, 2011_

*Disc 3*
- One More Time

*No Holds Barred Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*: Christian vs. Randy Orton
_SummerSlam – 14th August, 2011_

- *World Heavyweight Championship Match*: Randy Orton vs. Mark Henry
_Night of Champions – 18th September, 2011_

- *No Disqualification Match*: Triple H vs. CM Punk
_Night of Champions – 18th September, 2011_

*Divas Championship Match*: Kelly Kelly vs. Beth Phoenix
_Hell in a Cell – 2nd October, 2011_

- *Triple Threat Hell in a Cell Match for the WWE Championship*: John Cena vs. CM Punk vs. Alberto Del Rio
_Hell in a Cell – 2nd October, 2011_

- *World Heavyweight Championship Match*: Mark Henry vs. Big Show
_Vengeance – 23rd October, 2011_
- Banner Year

*Blu-Ray Extras*
- Randy Orton vs. CM Punk
_WrestleMania XXVII – 3rd April, 2011_

- Rey Mysterio vs. R-Truth
_Over the Limit – 22nd May, 2011_

- *World Heavyweight Championship Match*: Randy Orton vs. Christian
_Capitol Punishment – 19th June, 2011_

- Rey Mysterio, John Morrison & Kofi Kingston vs. The Miz, R-Truth & Alberto Del Rio
_SummerSlam – 14th August, 2011_
- Christian Discusses His Match with Alberto Del Rio at Extreme Rules
- Cody Rhodes Discusses His Match with Rey Mysterio at WrestleMania
- Dolph Ziggler Discusses His Match with Edge at Royal Rumble


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Solid listing.

 at no Orton/Christian from OTL.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Should I watch something from S. Series?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Punk/Del Rio was pretty good. Main event if you're a big Rock fan and Ziggler/Morrison was solid.

And the crowd makes Henry/Show pretty great.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

JoeRulz said:


> Should I watch something from S. Series?


I thought it was good overall, so I'd recommend watching the whole show. Crowd was great and really helped the show feel special.

Ziggler/Morrison was good despite the crowd only chanting for Ryder the whole time. 
The divas match was average apart from the crazy spot at the end which is worth seeing.
Big Show/Henry was a basic but entertaining big man match. Look out for Show's insane elbow drop.
The traditional Survivor Series match was the dull point for me. Cody looked good though, shame about Sin Cara.
Punk/Del Rio wasn't bad, solid match and the last 5 minutes was tremendous.
Rock/Cena vs Awesome Truth wasn't particularly great but The Rock's entrance was a special moment, he got an overwhelming reaction from the Garden. He also starts the match and looks GREAT. Tension with him and Cena throughout, and the post-match bit is good too.

Watch the whole show, it's a lot of fun. Otherwise you'll miss Rock's epic promo earlier in the show.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

will94 said:


> Line-up for the "Best PPV Matches of 2011" DVD/BluRay:
> *Disc 1*
> - Kicking Things Off
> 
> ...


That's a great match listing, almost 100% what I would have hoped for. Even though I already own WM, MITB, and Night of Champions, I'll definitely be buying this.

-Edge/Ziggler was a gem.

-The WHC Elimination Chamber match was the best in years.

-Nice to see Christian's first world title win (espcially since I didn't want the new ladder match set.)

-Mysterio/Punk and Orton/Christian were the only two reasons why I would have bought Capitol Punishment.

-Christian/Orton NHB was THE match I was hoping to see here, and am so glad that it is. MOTYC right there.

-Cena/Punk/Del Rio is a nice addition, though I would have preferred Orton/Henry HIAC.
-Didn't like Vengeance, but loved Henry/Show, really glad to see that one.


This had all but one match I wanted to see, and I knew it wasn't going to be included, so I'm psyched, definitely getting this.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, I'll be buying that set, but it could be better. 

- Disc one looks great minus Rey/Cody, which has already been released this year. Wrestlemania is their most watched PPV, why not include more matches from the other shows people may not have already seen? Orton/Christian from OTL should've taken that spot, but at least we got their Summerslam match.

- Disc 2 is perfect, although I would've liked to have seen the Triple Threat Cage match in here somewhere. No big deal.

- Disc 3 is the weakest but it's as good as it could've been. Sucks nothing from Survivor Series or TLC will be on the set. Punk/Del Rio would've been cool.

- The blu ray extras are kinda disappointing. Orton/Punk has already been released this year. Still a great match, but why not give us their LMS match? No one cares about Mysterio/Truth. Orton/Christian from Capitol Punishment is no doubt a very good match, but why not include their better encounter from Over The Limit? 6 man from Summerslam is obviously just added for star power. This would never happen, but I would've loved to see Bryan/Barrett instead.

Like I said, I'm still gonna buy it. Takes/Trips, Cena/Punk, and Orton/Christian make it worth the money alone.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

> Punk/Del Rio was pretty good. Main event if you're a big Rock fan and Ziggler/Morrison was solid.
> 
> And the crowd makes Henry/Show pretty great.





> I thought it was good overall, so I'd recommend watching the whole show. Crowd was great and really helped the show feel special.
> 
> Ziggler/Morrison was good despite the crowd only chanting for Ryder the whole time.
> The divas match was average apart from the crazy spot at the end which is worth seeing.
> ...


Ok, thanks. Punk/Rio sounds promising.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Brye said:


> Solid listing.
> 
> at no Orton/Christian from OTL.


Already on blu ray twice.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Punk/Ziggler from Raw was miles better than Punk/ADR imo. Awesome match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Punk/Ziggler from Raw was miles better than Punk/ADR imo. Awesome match.


I wouldn't say miles, but I agree it's better... and I was there live for Punk/ADR. I can't actually think of a better match than Punk/Ziggler since... well... I think since Cena/Punk on Raw a couple of months ago where Cena won.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Sake, why did they pick the Raw Money in the Bank? Most of the matches are the correct choices but I dunno why Rey/Truth & 6-man tag are there.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> I wouldn't say miles, but I agree it's better... and I was there live for Punk/ADR. I can't actually think of a better match than Punk/Ziggler since... well... I think since Cena/Punk on Raw a couple of months ago where Cena won.


Punk/Del Rio bored me tbh. Didn't like it at all. Punk/Ziggler on the other hand was brilliant. Miles better for me.


----------



## Hustle Nudity SEX (Oct 14, 2011)

Punk/Del rio had a great finish.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Punk/Del Rio bored me tbh. Didn't like it at all. Punk/Ziggler on the other hand was brilliant. Miles better for me.


Hm, I find that interesting. It's probably the best PPV match for me since Cena/Punk Summerslam. Loved the slow start and how it built up to the awesome last few minutes. I'll admit though, when I watched it back on my computer, it wasn't quite as good as it was live (which is natural I suppose), but I still found it to be a great match. I'd say Del Rio's best match besides his ladder match with Christian.

To each his own, though.

Actually, since I'm on this topic, I did watch Survivor Series back yesterday and now it's time for STARS!

Ziggler/Morrison- ***1/4
Beth vs. Eve- Didn't watch this back, didn't honestly even care for it in the arena.
Team Barrett vs. Team Orton- ***
Henry vs. Show- **
Punk vs. Del Rio- ***3/4
Rock/Cena vs. Miz/Truth- ***

Overall, was a good watch back. After watching it back, I can't tell who got the loudest pop. Ryder when his music hit or Punk when Del Rio tapped out. Both were insane. Rock's pop wasn't as loud as I remember, but it was louder than Punk's when Punk came out and lasted just as long. Although I didn't watch his backstage segment back, and I do remember the crowd being pretty damn loud for that when I was there. 

Overall though, definitely one of the better PPV's of the year. Not sure if I'd honestly say it's one of the best... but the crowd certainly was.

As far as star ratings for the Raw matches I remember:

Del Rio vs. Ryder- **1/4
Barrett vs. Kofi- **3/4
Punk vs. Ziggler- ****

And that's all I remember happening as far as Raw matches go.

Edit: Oh, and just want to say, seeing Big Show go to the top rope was fucking awesome, and still is. Him taking 5 minutes to actually get on top did take away a bit from it, but then again he is over 7 feet and 400+ pounds, and he looked scared to death.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

15 years ago Show was diving off the top rope with splashes and dropkicks like they were nothing. Now it takes him 15 years to climb the fucking thing .


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

The match listing for the Best PPV matches looks really good. Only matches I would have liked to see on there that aren't are Christian/Orton from OTL and Punk/Cena from Summerslam.

*Survivor Series 2011*
CM Punk vs. Alberto Del Rio - ***3/4
Team Barrett vs. Team Orton - ***1/4
The Rock/John Cena vs. Awesome Truth- ***
Dolph Ziggler vs. John Morrison - ***
Big Show vs. Mark Henry - *1/2
Beth Phoenix vs. Eve – ¾*

One of the better PPV's of the year. Punk/Del Rio was by the far the MOTN and probably the best WWE match since Summerslam. The crowd were great throughout the show which made it feel like a big PPV.


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, the Best of PPV set looks quality but needed to be 4 or maybe 5 discs. There's nothing on there that doesn't belong. Dolph/Edge and the HIAC main weren't good enough, but the first was a good Edge match, which, in his last year, deserves documentation, and I guess it makes sense to include a HIAC match. 

But there are some tragic omissions: Lawler/Miz, Henry/Orton, Punk/Orton (both, really), Cody/Rey FCA, Punk/Cena SS, etc.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Figures Survivor Series delivered. Had pretty lost interest going into it and then, BAM, a good ppv judging by the reviews. I'm going to be underwhelmed while anticipating every WWE ppv from now on...


----------



## buypai (Nov 24, 2011)

In case anyone is wondering (or cares), the only extra for the SummerSlam DVD is a backstage interview with Daniel Bryan. The BluRay will have a second disc with the RAW and SmackDown go-home shows from the week before the PPV.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Put the full shows as extras? That's new.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

WWEShop has some great deals goin right now. Free shipping on everything and some of these ridiculously good prices:

Greatest Superstars of the 21st Century Blu Ray - $14.99
Royal Rmble 2011 Blu Ray - $5.12
Wrestling's Highest Flyers - $4.75

http://www.wweshop.com/Category/Doorbusters/DvdAndMedia


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Look at the prices of the Steamboat and Mysterio Little Man sets.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow those are pretty good deals right there.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Damn, High Flyers dvd is only 5 bucks? Oh man.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

On top of the amazing prices and free shipping, WWEShop is also offering 20% off all orders today only with the code GIFT20. Seriously considering getting some shit.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Picked up the Best of Raw 1&2 and Royal Rumble 2011 blu ray for a total of $8.81 after the free shipping and the gift 20 code.

It told me after I placed the order that Royal Rumble 2011 is backordered until March of 2011. That's a pretty good trick, having an item back ordered into the past.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Just orderd RAW The Beginnings Seasons 1 and 2 along with The Best of Saturday Night's Main Event for just $12.35. Incredible.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Grabbed the Shawn vs. Bret BluRay for $16. Only thing I wanted to grab.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Gonna go watch all 3 discs of Nature Boy Ric Flair - The Definitive Collection, come at me Friday night.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Royal Rumble 1993*

The Steiner Brothers vs. The Beverly Brothers - **3/4

*Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels(c) vs. Marty Jannetty - ***1/4

Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Big Bossman - **1/4

*WWF Championship*
Bret Hart(c) vs. Razor Ramon - ***1/4

The Royal Rumble Match - ***

*Overall: 7/10*​
- Michaels/Jannetty wasn't their best encounter but it was still a fun match. Jannetty's offense was incredibly basic but Shawn's overselling really made it look good. A pretty good match throughout but some wacky booking in the end holds it down a bit.

- Bret/Razor was a really good back and forth match, although it was oddly structured in the beginning. Bret immediately went after Ramon's leg at the bell and attacked it for a few minutes, and then it was an instant switch and we went to Ramon working on Bret's ribs for the whole match. Besides that it was a good title match with a cool ending.

- The first half of the Rumble was a lot of fun. Flair and Backlund started off, and Backlund put in one hell of a performance, pretty much lasting the whole way. The stuff with Flair and Perfect was great, as their Loser Leaves RAW match was the very next night. And then you had Giant Gonzalez making his shocking debut and attacking Undertaker, which at the time was great because it made Taker look human and showed there were bigger guys out there. Unfortunately they had shitbag of a match at Mania. Once you got past that it started to drag. Lots of random midcarders or people the crowd just didn't care about. It got a little better once Yokozuna came in at 27. I liked that they had no one take him off his feet until the very last seconds of the match, and the ending was innovative too. A fun show.​


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Bout to start watching the WVW best of Nitro, thoughts?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Excellent. Then again I'm such a WCW mark that I'm partial, haha. I'm sure the general consensus will tell you that you'll enjoy it.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

The Best of WWE PPV is pretty redundant to me as a set since I have all the PPVs on DVD already. But I heard two things from websites.

One thing I heard was that WWE was working on a Punk DVD and then I heard they were shooting interviews for a new Rock DVD. Punk should get a 3-disc set, Rock damn sure deserves a 4 disc set with some of his greatest promos(especially the ones that havent been on DVD/Blu-Ray and there a lot) and matches too.

Punk's DVD should have some ROH/ WWE-ECW/ Straight Edge heavy stuff on it and a documentary. I think Punk's should drop in March right before Wrestlemania and Rock's should drop right after Wrestlemania in April. Then, WWE should start a feud with Punk/Rock right after WM 28. Best way to make DVD sales go up and promote both IMO.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

The only indy matches of Punk's that I'd include are IWA-MS against Eddie (making sure not to include the maskless Rey) and a match against Danielson (probably the Steamboat guest ref one for additional star power). I'm sure the indy companies would be happy to make a deal with WWE.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Guys, does anyone know if Regal ever competed in a 1-on-1 ladder match during his WWE run?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Indie matches on a WWE release was something I always pondered. Didn't know if I was being WAY too naive though. It could happen I suppose. Still, I don't expect it too.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Hailsabin said:


> Indie matches on a WWE release was something I always pondered. Didn't know if I was being WAY too naive though. It could happen I suppose. Still, I don't expect it too.


It would be nice, but in WWE's eyes it would be counter-productive as long as the promotion is still in existence. WWE would just be advertising the competition (such as it is these days). Once they're out of business and WWE buys the video library, the story changes of course. It would be great though to get comprehensive DVDs of wrestlers who have ridden the circuit.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Well with X-Mas coming round the corner I was thinking of getting a few old WWE PPV's from 96-99. I started watching WWE in 1999 and was a WCW fan from mid 97 to 2000 so I missed a lot of full shows of course from the 90's. Was wondering if anyone recommend some must have PPV's from 96-99?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Certainly. The only reason _I_ think people could expect to see this is due to WWE putting those 3 NJPW matches on Benoit's set. Those were rare and something different to add more to the journey of his career. So maybe others think "hey, if a worker from the indies does really well and gets a set, they might just get some ROH matches, or whatever indie promotion it may be, to be put on the set."

EDIT ~ Rated Y2J go for these:

WCW : Starrcade 1996, Bash At The Beach 1997, Spring Stampede 1999, & Uncensored 1999. Some other fun ones, imo(might be alone), are Halloween Havoc 1998, Great American Bash 1997, SuperBrawl VII(1997), & Slamboree 1998.

WWF : Summerslam 1999, King of the Ring 1998, Candadian Stampede(1997) & Fully Loaded 1999. Attitude Era in general can be entertaining if you still find the appeal of it. Match quality wise most have about one match worth seeing and the rest are just there. For example Over The Edge 1998, Bad Blood 1997, etc. 1996 ppvs are the same way. Survivor Series is the best example since it has the 2 awesome main events on it. Shawn's matches that year really did deliver. I'm sure you'll enjoy yourself with what you choose. I mean I still watch Armageddon 1999 and that certainly isn't one of their strongest overall events.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Brilliant, thanks. I'll definitely check them out.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

hey guys can anyone recommend any very good MNM or Morrison and Miz matches?

***1/2 and above preferably, but if there are too few *** and above will do


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

starship.paint said:


> hey guys can anyone recommend any very good MNM or Morrison and Miz matches?
> 
> ***1/2 and above preferably, but if there are too few *** and above will do


MNM vs. The Hardy Boyz - December to Dismember
MNM vs. The Hardy Boyz - Royal Rumble 2007
MNM vs. Batista & Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 12/16/05
MNM vs. Charlie Haas & Hardcore Holly - Judgment Day 2005


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll give you three PPVs from each year.

1996: 
Bash at the Beach
Survivor Series
King of the Ring

1997:
Canadian Stampede
Halloween Havoc
Starrcade 

1998:
King of the Ring
Souled Out
Summerslam 

1999:
Spring Stampede
No Mercy
Backlash


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The best thing about MNM was they let Melina do her entrance in skirts back then and the SD camera man was a boss. They had some good matches too.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Royal Rumble 1994*

Tatanka vs. Bam Bam Bigelow - **1/2

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Quebecers(c) vs. Bret & Owen Hart - ***1/2

*Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon(c) vs. Irwin R. Schyster - **1/4

*WWF Championship - Casket Match*
Yokozuna(c) vs. The Undertaker - **1/4

The Royal Rumble Match - *1/2

*Overall: 6.5/10*​
- Tatanka/Bam Bam was a really good opener. Great action but it unfortunately ended way too soon. With another 5 or 6 minutes it really could've been great.

- The tag team title match was excellent in just about every way. Great action all the way through and some fantastic storytelling. The finish was kinda like an "ah man it's over?" feeling, but it made perfect sense looking back to continue the storyline. AND THAT'S WHY I KICKED YOUR LEG OUTTA YOUR LEG...

- The casket match is a match I see constantly get shit on because of the booking. I personally have always really enjoyed the match. It's a total slugfest that I find highly enjoyable. Once the goons hit the ring it sorta drains the life out of the crowd, but you can't hate on the postmatch stuff, which is still some of the coolest stuff I've ever seen in wrestling. As a whole, it's quite entertaining.

- I wish I could sit here and say something good about the rumble, but I can't. I was bored to death watching it. The booking during the match is just ridiculous. So many random eliminations with no drama or excitement at all. If you've seen the match, think about Rick Steiner and Randy Savage's eliminations and you'll know what I'm talkin about. The only part I sort of enjoyed was Shawn's countless false eliminations and the final four. The double elimination was cool but Fatu bein there was pretty random. I didn't have any problem with the Hart/Luger thing, it just added on to the completely unpredictable booking on the night. The match itself just sucked, nothing but an hour of punching and kicking.

- It's a shame the Rumble was shit because the rest of the card (despite the lower ratings) was so much fun with tons of crazy booking.​


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Would you guys say the new Rey Mysterio Dvd is worth £10. Bit dissapointed by the match listing.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RATED R RULES said:


> Would you guys say the new Rey Mysterio Dvd is worth £10. Bit dissapointed by the match listing.


If you already have the Biggest Little Man set, it's nothing to go out of your way to see. There's a handful of great matches (vs. Juventud in ECW, w/Kidman vs. WGTT, vs. Punk, vs. Morrison) but the majority of it is forgettabble TV matches. The WCW match selection is incredibly disappointing. I believe I gave the whole set of 7.25/10 and you can probably get it cheaper in the future.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Okay, thanks. That was roughly my thoughts. Own most of the WWE stuff already.

Anyone else slightly disapointed at some of the match listings on the recent sets. The Orton, Stone Cold, Rey sets in the last year have all had some strange listings. I'd love to know how far the superstars themselves affect the listings


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yes. The Orton dvd's match listing disappointed me greatly. He has had so many strong matches on TV and they were left off. Only went the PPV route and I owned about all but 4 matches on it. I'm not gonna spend 20 bucks on one dvd since the other two are useless.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Watched the Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart documentary last night and thought it was really good. It was definitely good to see the two of them sitting in the same room talking about things and I thought JR did an excellent job at hosting it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RATED R RULES said:


> Okay, thanks. That was roughly my thoughts. Own most of the WWE stuff already.
> 
> Anyone else slightly disapointed at some of the match listings on the recent sets. The Orton, Stone Cold, Rey sets in the last year have all had some strange listings. I'd love to know how far the superstars themselves affect the listings


That's a huge yes from me. Orton's set, Greatest Supeerstars of the 21st Century, and Austin's set have all greatly disappointed me in match selection. OMG! and Ladder Match 2 didn't do a whole lot for me personally either.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ladder Match was a lot of PPV matches too iirc. Hate that. Unless they are older/rarer ppv matches. If not, then go away. Like I want Christian vs Alberto Del Rio on a Ladder Match set during the SAME year the match happened and can be purchased via that dvd? No way. Bring out the goods when it comes to the sets. I think this is why I find the appeal of the Flair & WCW sets the most considering those were all rarer to have on dvd.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Just got the entire RAW 2004 season, so is there any matches in particular that I should look out for?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ethan619 said:


> Just got the entire RAW 2004 season, so is there any matches in particular that I should look out for?


Benoit vs Shawn in May and the 1st Shelton Benjamin vs Triple H match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ethan619 said:


> Just got the entire RAW 2004 season, so is there any matches in particular that I should look out for?


Benjamin/Trips and I recall lots of awesome Evolution vs Benoit/Jericho/Edge/HBK variations of tag matches.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Triple H vs. Maven for the World Heavyweight Championship. 8*D At the time, I seriously thought Maven was going to win.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Punk Vs ADR - Raw 28/11/11 - ***1/4


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah I believe ADR\Punk pulled off another very solid match. These two have surprisingly very good chemistry in the ring and I wouldn't have any problems with the feud extending out a little bit longer because of the match quality alone. The only problem is there segment backstage was pretty medicore due to WWE's unwillingness to give ADR anything interesting to say or do.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ethan619 said:


> Just got the entire RAW 2004 season, so is there any matches in particular that I should look out for?


There is a good amount from about March - August. Last few months are a bit of a blur.

Chris Benoit vs Shawn Michaels ~ 2/16
Triple H vs Shelton Benjamin ~ 3/29
Evolution vs Chris Benoit/Shawn Michaels/Shelton Benjamin/Mick Foley ~ 4/12
Ric Flair/Batista(c) vs Chris Benoit/Edge ~ World Tag Titles ~ 4/19
Triple H vs Yoshihiro Tajiri ~ 4/26 (a lot of fun and actually felt like Trips would be upset, again)
Chris Benoit vs Shawn Michaels ~ 5/3
Chris Jericho vs Christian ~ STEEL CAGE ~ 5/10
Chris Benoit/Edge(c) vs Sylvain Grenier/Rob Conway ~ World Tag Titles ~ 5/31
Ric Flair/Randy Orton/Batista vs Chris Benoit/Edge/Shelton Benjamin ~ Elimination Match ~ 6/14
Randy Orton(c) vs Chris Jericho ~ WWE Intercontinental Championship ~ 7/5
Chris Benoit(c) vs Triple H ~ Ironman Match/World Heavyweight Championship ~ 7/26
Randy Orton(c) vs Chris Benoit ~ World Heavyweight Championship ~ 8/16
Trish Stratus(c) vs Lita ~ WWE Women's Championship ~ 12/6 (this one shouldn't be a shock to see)

Looking back at some results there are some gems that may be worth seeing too(just a guess as I don't remember them AT ALL): Rob Van Dam & Booker T vs Dudleys ~ 3/15 & William Regal vs Ric Flair ~ 8/23. I'm gonna look for those myself and see how they are. You'll no doubt have a blast watching all of the shows, you bought them for a reason haha. Lots of Evolution handicap, 6 man, & 8 man tags outside of the ones I listed and I know they run through my head, but I'm fairly certain the majority is strong. Enjoy.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks! I have barely seen anything from 2004 so I thought it would be a good year to get. Some of those matches look really good. Can't go wrong when the likes of Benoit/Michaels/Jericho/HHH etc. are involved each week.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Does that mean you haven't seen the more popular ones like Triple H vs Shelton or the Ironman match? You're in for some fun then.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

How long until WWE freaks and dumps CM Punk of the title?

IMO he should hold it to at least WrestleMania. Restore some of the credibility to the belt, gives Cena some room to work with Rocky and work with some younger guys until then and gives CM Punk the chance to take the ball and run with it.

I can't help but feel like WWE will freak and strip the Punk man of the title. It's an extremely dangerous period to be the title holder, TLC, Rumble and Elimination Chamber but if the WWE wanted to make themselves look good again, they would leave it on the Punk man.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nope, haven't seen either of them. Sure sounds like I'm in for some fun then!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

RockCity™ said:


> Triple H vs. Maven for the World Heavyweight Championship. 8*D At the time, I seriously thought Maven was going to win.


I remember HHH vs. Taka for the WWF title in 2000 had me shitting bricks because I thought Taka was going to win lol. Same thing here with Maven.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Internet has ruined stuff like that.

Except for Santino Marella at the Rumble this year. Marked out.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Not really. Punk/Ziggler on Raw recaptured that magic a little bit where Punk actually made it look like Ziggler could beat him. Punk isn't at that level yet but imagine Taker or HHH or even Cena in the ring with somebody like Bryan or fucking Ryder lol and the match plays out like HHH/Maven or HHH/Taka. Could you imagine Ryder hitting the Rough Ryder on HHH and going for the pin or Bryan with Cattle Mutilation on Taker? We'd all be shitting bricks lol.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

On the Punk/Del Rio discussion, I caught the last several minutes of their match last night. Pretty good stuff with some great selling from Punk. The finish makes me feel like ADR's gonna campaign for a rematch, maybe a Ladder match at the ppv?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I didn't think the Punk/ADR match from last night was very good at all. Not terrible, but not worth any real praise either, which was disappointing since that was the whole reason I watched the second hour of the show.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Hailsabin said:


> There is a good amount from about March - August. Last few months are a bit of a blur.
> 
> Chris Benoit vs Shawn Michaels ~ 2/16
> Triple H vs Shelton Benjamin ~ 3/29
> ...


These are the matches and segments worth seeing from what I remember:

2/16 - Chris Benoit vs. Shawn Michaels
3/22 - Eddie Guerrero vs. Triple H
3/29 - Triple H vs. Shelton Benjamin
4/5 - "Barbie"
4/12 - Chris Benoit, Shawn Michaels, Mick Foley, & Shelton Benjamin vs. Randy Orton, Ric Flair, Batista, & Triple H
4/19 - Ric Flair & Batista vs. Chris Benoit & Edge
4/26 - Chris Jericho vs. Christian
4/26 - Chris Benoit & Edge vs. Ric Flair & Batista
5/3 - Randy Orton, Triple H, & Batista vs. Edge, Tajiri, & Shelton Benjamin
5/3 - Chris Benoit vs. Shawn Michaels
5/10 - Randy Orton vs. Edge
5/10 - Chris Jericho vs. Christian
5/17 - Chris Benoit & Edge vs. Randy Orton & Batista
5/17 - Eugene/Coach bully confrontation
5/17 - World Title Shot Battle Royale
5/24 - Randy Orton & Batista vs. Chris Jericho & Shelton Benjamin
6/14 - Chris Benoit, Edge, & Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton, Ric Flair, & Batista
6/21 - Miami's Hometown Surprise
6/28 - Randy Orton & Batista vs. Edge & Chris Jericho
7/5 - Musical Chairs
7/5 - Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho
7/19 - Edge vs. Randy Orton
7/26 - Chris Benoit vs. Triple H
8/2 - Chris Benoit, Edge, & Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton, Ric Flair, & Batista
8/16 - Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit
9/13 - Chris Jericho & Shawn Michaels vs. Christian & Tyson Tomko
9/20 - Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels
10/11 - Triple H, Batista, & Ric Flair vs. Edge, Chris Benoit, & Shawn Michaels
10/18 - Edge vs. Chris Benoit vs. Shawn Michaels
11/8 - Edge vs. Chris Benoit
12/6 - Triple H & Batista vs. Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho
12/13 - Triple H & Batista vs. Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*WWF In Your House 13: Final Four*

Just a mere few days before the event, Shawn Michaels retired his WWF title due to injury and forced WWF to create a new main event in a matter of days. How well does WWF work under pressure?
*
Leif Cassidy vs 'Wildman' Marc Mero*
Cassidy, better known as 'The Snowman' Al Snow, spends the match working down Mero's knees to stop him from using his high flying moves. A brief distraction from Mero's manager, Sable and Mero no-sells all the work Cassidy has done and puts him away after a flurry of speedy maneuvers. Ergh, one of my pet peeves in wrestling. A solid PPV squash match.
***1/4
*
*Goldust, Bart Gunn & Flash Funk vs The Nation of Domination*
Talk about a random team. Who choose the face team? Anyways, it's not that important. This matches purpose was just to feed The Nation some solid midcarders so that they would look dangerous walking into WrestleMania. It's still worth watching to see Flash Funk's epic aerial assault though.
***1/2*

*Rocky Maivia vs Hunter Hearst Helmsely - Intercontinental Championship*
In three years, these two men would be the two biggest in the company. I'm sure no-one back then thought that. Rock was stuck with a one dimensional face character and Triple H was lumbered with a rich snob gimmick that wouldn't survive in the main event. The match itself was very back and forth and there's even a callback spot from their initial match a few days before where Rock won the title. Rock retains his belt after Goldust comes down and distracts Hunter which allows Rocky to hit a beautiful bridging back drop. After the bout, we see the debut of Chyna. Again, this is another match which sets the mood for next month's WrestleMania.
*****

*Phil LaFon & Doug Furnas vs The British Bulldog & Owen Hart - WWF Tag Team Championship*
LaFon & Furnas were criminally underrated and I'd recommend you all check out some of their classic matches from Japan. They really should of got given a bigger push during their short stay in the WWF. The fans really didn't care for them though, even if they were extremely talented. The match is really good and LaFon and Furnas get really close to winning when the team of Bulldog and Hart nearly break up after Owen's spinning wheel kick accidentally hits Bulldog. When Bulldog has one of his opponents in a Powerslam clutch, Owen plants them with his Slammy award, causing the DQ. Furnas & LaFon win the match, but not the titles. They tease Bulldog and Owen breaking up after the bell, which was just a small step in reforming The Hart Foundation.
****1/2*
*
Vader vs Steve Austin vs Bret Hart vs The Undertaker - WWF Championship - Final Four Match*
A Final Four match is a 4 way elimination match where a wrestler can be eliminated by pinfall, submission or being thrown over the top rope. Austin is thrown out first, by Bret, then Vader is eliminated after a failed Vaderbomb by Undertaker and finally, Bret wins his forth WWF title after eliminating Undertaker, even after Austin tried to seek revenge after being eliminated by Bret earlier in the match. His reign would be short lived though, as he would lose the title the next night to Psycho Sid. The match is good, but easily forgettable. The shot of a bloody Vader is very iconic though. It was another sign of the WWF gearing towards an edgier product which would later be known as The Attitude Era.
****1/4*

An enjoyable show. It lacks historical value and the crowd is dead for most of the event, but the matches are good and we see the debut of the announce team of JR and King, who provided brilliant commentary. If you fancy some wrestling from this era and you've seen all the good shows, I suppose there is no harm in giving this a watch. If not, then I would not recommend going out of your way to see this.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

*Breaking the Code: Behind the Walls of Chris Jericho*

Greatest documentary I have ever seen. If you are a wrestling fan, this DVD belongs in your collection. They left out a lot of his stuff in Japan and his matches with Pegasus Kid (Chris Benoit), but other than that the DVD is spot on and it has some very heartfelt moments that inspire you to do better for yourself (at least imo) It is definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> These are the matches and segments worth seeing from what I remember:
> 
> 2/16 - Chris Benoit vs. Shawn Michaels
> 3/22 - Eddie Guerrero vs. Triple H
> ...


Last few months did have some matches to check out, cool. Wasn't sure as I was w/o cable back then and haven't gone back to watch every raw that I missed yet.

Wasn't sure how well the Triple Threat was from 10/18 considering Shawn was injured during it. Seeing that it made the list then I guess it actually worked up until he got hurt.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Thumbs up for more mid 90s WWF reviews. That Final Four match sounds interesting because of the added over the top stipulation, but at the same time seems like it would limit it from being anything great.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

any thoughts on Bryan vs Henry?

I don't think they could have done much better than they did (maybe a couple of more minutes with Bryan kicking out of a big splash from Mark and 1 more submission?). Specially taking into consideration the fact that Henry had to sold his leg injury, and he did a great job with that. They were also able to bring some life to a dead fucking crowd.

I'm a sucker for "David vs Goliath" style of matches. It's so frustrating to watch WWE botch those matches time and time again but after watching these feud between Dragon and Henry I think they have everything in their favor to put on a classic performance on PPV (I don't think it will be at Mania though).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Other than wishing the crowd could have been a little more alive (can't blame them after the rest of the nonsense of the evening wasn't meant to be serious) I have no qualms about the match. They worked the big man/small man dynamic pretty damn well. Wouldn't call it a MOTYC or anything but it was an above average TV match at least, *** or so.

Also nice to see a WWE cage match for once.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I liked it and I'm hoping for something similar in the future for them. Though it did a good job of giving us a taste for the future hopefully.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I really hope my Hard Knocks The Chris Benoit Story dvd gets here soon, you guys know if its any good and ratings please


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cleavage said:


> I really hope my Hard Knocks The Chris Benoit Story dvd gets here soon, you guys know if its any good and ratings please


It's excellent, man. Documentary delivers.

*Disc One:* 
vs Jushin Liger ~ ***1/2
vs Too Cold Scorpio ~ ***3/4
vs Black Tiger III ~ ***1/2
vs Great Sasuke ~ *****
vs Al Snow ~ ****
vs Sabu ~ N/R

*Disc Two*:
vs Eddie Guerrero ~ ***1/4
vs Kevin Sullivan ~ ****
vs Booker T ~ ****
vs Bret Hart ~ ****1/2
vs Sid Vicious ~ ***1/4
vs William Regal ~ ****1/2
vs Kurt Angle ~ STEEL CAGE ~ ***1/2 (some have given their displeasure about this, but it's still really entertaining)
vs Kurt Angle ~ Rumble 2003 ~ ****3/4
vs Triple H & Shawn Michaels ~ *****


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I haven't seen that Angle/Benoit match from RR in 8 years. :$


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

My SummerSlam 2011 BluRay showed up from the UK today. Freakin' love having a region free player.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> My SummerSlam 2011 BluRay showed up from the UK today. Freakin' love having a region free player.


Heard the bluray has the go home shows from Raw and SD on it. If so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brye said:


> I haven't seen that Angle/Benoit match from RR in 8 years. :$


I'd say you should get that Benoit DVD and watch the match vs Great Sasuke instead.  (but vs Angle @ Rumble is indeed awesome too)


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Brye said:


> Heard the bluray has the go home shows from Raw and SD on it. If so that's pretty cool.


Bits and pieces on them now. SummerSlam has Vince being relieved of his duties from the RAW after MITB, HHH announcing himsel as guest ref/Cena vs. Swagger/Punk vs. Del Rio/the entire Punk-Cena contract signing from the go-home RAW, and Punk's segment with Nash from the RAW after SummerSlam.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Whos picking/picked up the Austin DVD?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> I'd say you should get that Benoit DVD and watch the match vs Great Sasuke instead.  (but vs Angle @ Rumble is indeed awesome too)


I'll take your word for it. 



> Bits and pieces on them now. SummerSlam has Vince being relieved of his duties from the RAW after MITB, HHH announcing himsel as guest ref/Cena vs. Swagger/Punk vs. Del Rio/the entire Punk-Cena contract signing from the go-home RAW, and Punk's segment with Nash from the RAW after SummerSlam.


That's pretty cool. The Punk/Cena contract signing was pretty good.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

(Y).

The shows aren't full? Too bad. Luckily I own them already. Yay.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> I really hope my Hard Knocks The Chris Benoit Story dvd gets here soon, you guys know if its any good and ratings please


Hard Knocks is probably like my number one pick in best DVD produced. A pretty simple story that emphasizes on how hard work and dedication can truly pay off. Sure in hindsight, maybe that might have been a curse that lead to tragedy, but let's ignore that for now.

Documentary is pretty much what you expect covering all the basis of Benoit's life and career up to 2004.

Matches are awesome with Wild Pegasus vs Black Tiger. Wild Pegasus vs Great Sasuke, Benoit vs Angle at the RR 03 (One of my personal favorite matches of all time) and of course, HHH vs HBK vs Benoit at WM 20 (Without a doubt, probably, imo, my favorite and greatest WM main events of all time in terms of pacing, workrate, as well as the wrestlers, and to see a 18 year odyssey come to its highest point).

So yes, I am indeed jeleous that you are getting the dvd, but good for you for getting it. *I just wished that somewhere I find the music/song to this video *



, *at 1:06 and from that point on.
*
Also I wish somewhere online that the Japanese matches with the alternative commentary between Cole and Tazz (Probably my 2nd favorite commentary team next to JR and King) are somewhere posted.


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone watched the John Morrison DVD. I wondering wether to get it or not since that's his finished. Does anyone think WWE will release another JoMo DVD soon?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Rise and Fall of John Morrison.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

The Self Destruction of John Morrison.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Just watched the Austin documentary. Last documentary from WWE I enjoyed was the Jericho one from 2010, nearly 2 years ago now. Since then it seems most people have enjoyed what's come out, from Cena's shitty Cena Experience (perhaps the WORST one I've ever seen), Orton's half Experience (thankfully the other half was his actual wrestling career) to Show's barely an experience (15 year career with a 1 hour documentary. focusing on non of his feuds. at all). All of which I hated (duh...). 

So it was quite nice to not only like a new WWE documentary release but to actually fucking ENJOY IT. Over 2 hours long, and featured plenty of stuff. Still fell short on a few things (could have gone into more detail when it came to his big feuds; only really covered Bret, Vince and Rock), but for the most part was really good. Also never knew that he hurt his back when Booker T first showed up and put him through a table, which is the reason he started doing those retarded (yet fucking hilarious) backstage segments with Vince and Kurt Angle lol. Always nice to get some NEW information out of these docs, something that is hard to do in the internet days .

So yeah, documentary is definitely worth a watch. Shame the match selection for the other 3 discs is pretty piss poor considering what's out there already. Guess the selling point for some people is the alternative commentary for his big WM matches on there, which interests me about as much as drinking a beer interests CM Punk.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

aaronsmith27 said:


> Anyone watched the John Morrison DVD. I wondering wether to get it or not since that's his finished. Does anyone think WWE will release another JoMo DVD soon?


No they wont. But the Morrison DVD is fun to watch, some really good television matches on there.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

So, I finally decided to watch some WWE last night, I watched Smackdown. And boy, it was teh WORST SHOW EVER! Ever, in any company. Cringeworthy.







Seriously, what - the - fuck - was - that? Anyway, the reason I'm posting this here is the Mark Henry vs. Daniel Bryan (4 first names, lol) match. It was a very good cage match, with nice storytelling. Bryan is more than ready to be a Champ. ***1/2

But seriously, the rest of the show was bollocks. Fuck this company!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Haha, yeah, SD was fucking awful outside of the cage match. Kinda to be expected when they do a Christmas show. In NOVEMBER.

Still, there have been worse Raw shows alone this year imo. At least this show had ONE good thing about it. Don't recall a single good thing about Rock's birthday Raw show for example .


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

KingCal said:


> Haha, yeah, SD was fucking awful outside of the cage match. Kinda to be expected when they do a Christmas show. In NOVEMBER.
> 
> Still, there have been worse Raw shows alone this year imo. At least this show had ONE good thing about it. Don't recall a single good thing about Rock's birthday Raw show for example .


Oh, totally forgot about Teh Rock's birthday show. Yeah, that shit was even worse. Lol, Cena just won the WWE Championship the night before (Extreme Rulz), but they didn't even mentioned it.:lmao It was all about Teh Bald One.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

As much as i'd like Bryan to be champ he isn't over enough yet. Not really his fault given the fact he's hardly on TV and when he is you just have Cole droning on about him being a Vegan Nerd anyways. Hope this is a start of a real push for the guy.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

just watched new Austin DVD/blueray, matches you may have seen before but the doco i feel alot different compare to his previous one and it goes more indept.

what Joey Styles said is right and loook at the product now WWE in the same position need a breakout star who did on his own. "austin in ecw was the first look at Stone Cold in WWF, unfortunately when WWE hire Austin as RingMaster and have Million Dollar Man speaks but AUstin had it. vince clearly also said Austin isn't the guy but Austin prove them all wrong...Austin did it all by himself get the company follow his direction...
it interesting that rock and austin have huge respect for each other while the fans tearing each other part who's the best? how's better. WM19 Rock message toward Austin sound touching moment...


have to say Austin better than Hogan the Greatest...all Hogan have is Marketing hype him up but Austin have IT factor great in ring until Summerslam 97, great on mic, major drawer and transcended WWF/E. all people in here say is Hogan put wrestling on Mainstream, Thats all? Vince is the guy that market Hogan became big and great worker like Piper-Jake the Snake built around him make him look like what he is. Jake mention about it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBftoW3CI44

good dvd/bluray set


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

KingCal said:


> Haha, yeah, SD was fucking awful outside of the cage match. Kinda to be expected when they do a Christmas show. In NOVEMBER.
> 
> Still, there have been worse Raw shows alone this year imo. At least this show had ONE good thing about it. Don't recall a single good thing about Rock's birthday Raw show for example .


Cena vs. Miz


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

McQueen said:


> As much as i'd like Bryan to be champ he isn't over enough yet. Not really his fault given the fact he's hardly on TV and when he is you just have Cole droning on about him being a Vegan Nerd anyways. Hope this is a start of a real push for the guy.


Yeah I agree with this. They're actually BUILDING Dragon insetad of shoving his arse in the spotlight immediately. It's way better if they don't rush things. Let's all hope the pay-off is good and they don;t fuck that one up.

-----

Watched Punk/Del Rio from Raw. It was ok. I liked a lot of Del Rio's arm work, but it started dragging and getting uninteresting. There was some sloppy lazy stuff, but nothing you look at as a match-ruiner. Fine Raw main event.



apokalypse said:


> Austin have IT factor great in ring *until Summerslam 97*, great on mic, major drawer and transcended WWF/E. all people in here say is Hogan put wrestling on Mainstream, Thats all? Vince is the guy that market Hogan became big and great worker like Piper-Jake the Snake built around him make him look like what he is. Jake mention about it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBftoW3CI44
> 
> good dvd/bluray set


I've never understood Austin's neck breaking taking him down in the ring, he peaked like four years after it. It proably took a lot of time to heal and limited bumps and stuffs, but he wasn't any less of a worker IMO.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Cena vs. Miz


Not seen it. I tend to avoid matches involving people I have zero interest in . Heard it was good though. I'll still never see it though lol.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I bet when the Miz retires that'll probably be one of his top three matches. Not saying....anything, but no one hates the Miz like I do and the match was good. The WrestleMania match should have been that with a different finish.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Austin's doc is a great watch. I would have liked if it went into more than just Austin/McMahon and Austin/Rock in terms of feuds but really, those are 2 of the biggest and greatest feuds of all time lol so I guess I can't complain. It seemed to cover most everything else there is to cover with Austin. Really good watch and I'd like to see all the top names get this treatment as I feel it's pretty comprehensive of their careers. Haven't got to the matches or extras yet though. Still a brilliant doc. Not that I ever forgot, but I feel like it reminded me why this guy really is one of if not the GOAT. The clips with Vince, Angle and the Alliance were fucking gold as well lol. I'll be sure to YouTube them when I get a chance.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Does any of Austin doc spoil any of his pre-WWE stuff on the set? I would love to jump straight to the doc when I get the set, but I'd watch the matches first if I knew they would be spoiled in the doc.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SD was about what I figured once I saw the holiday themed entrance set. Whatever. One night of wacky antics is no big deal. Plus it gave us a good main event & Dusty Rhodes/Mick Foley appeared. All good.

On the first watch I'd toss the cage match in the ***1/4 range.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Cage match gets **. Maybe **1/4 if I was being generous.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It was a solid tv match. I was a fan.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I liked it. (Y)

Think I'm getting Summerslam '11, Ladder Match 2 and Austin DVD for Christmas.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Royal Rumble 1995*

*Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon(c) vs. Jeff Jarrett - ***1/4

The Undertaker vs. Irwin R. Schyster - 1/2*

*WWF Championship*
Diesel(c) vs. Bret Hart - ****

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Tatanka & Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Bob Holly & The 123 Kid - ***1/4

The Royal Rumble Match - ***

*Overall: 7.5/10*​
- IC Title match was a very good opener. Razor sold the leg really well and despite the flat finish and stalling in the beginning from Double J there was plenty of good action inbetween.

- Taker/IRS was fucking terrible. IRS controlled the whole match with boring offense and then Taker hits a random chokeslam and wins. Plus Dibiase brought out these "druids" that looked like total goons wearing black sheets with holes cut out for the eyes. I believe one was Tom Pritchard and the other may have been Brian Lee or one of the Blu Brothers.

- Bret/Diesel was long as hell but damn was it good. Incredible performance from Bret as he uses several heel tactics and pulls out all the stops against the much bigger Diesel. Nash's selling was up and down but I kind of like that way for him, made him look more like a monster. I love the booking despite the no finish and I love that the ref let it go on for so long before finally throwing it out. Borderline classic, with an actual finish would have hit that level for sure. Great storytelling.

- The Tag Title match was the finals of a tournament to crown new champs, as the titles were vacated at the time. It was your classic 'Larger Veteran Team vs. Young Smaller Exciting Team' and it was extremely well done. Great action with some long control segments and hot tags. The finish kinda sucked though, didn't do the match justice. Idk what happened to Bam Bam but he came up bloodied afterwards. Very good match though. The aftermath is what started the Bam Bam/Lawrence Taylor stuff.

- The first time I saw the Rumble match a few years ago, I thought it sucked. It was too short, full of jobbers, blah blah blah. This time around, totally different story. It was a brilliant idea for Vince to make this the shortest and most fast paced Rumble yet, having guys enter every 60 seconds. Because if you didn't, you'd have a bunch of jobbers and no namers who weren't credible enough to even be considered contenders boring the crowd for double the time. It was incredibly entertaining to see those guys come in and go out in minutes or even seconds and it would always come back to Michaels and Bulldog. Then you had Bret attacking all the guys who cost him the title, therefore costing them a shot at the Rumble. Plus you had Pam Anderson and her wonderful tits at ringside. I can't ask for much more from the match considering who was in it. Fantastic performance from Michaels, and DICK FUCKING MURDOCH. That guy was awesome in there. Really fun rumble. Enjoyable PPV for sure.​


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Man I have some unexplainable love for that Ramon/Jarrett. Every time I watch it I'm all "this won't hold and will be just be a match I used to like," and then I'm all ":mark:" during it.

Diesel/Hart is pretty great, I don't remember Hart heeling up though.


----------



## Big Pete (Jul 23, 2011)

The Austin dvd is fantastic. There isn't a lot of exclusive content on there and it does gloss over a couple of moments in his career and in his life but the cast of wrestlers, commentators and promoters they interview is fantastic. McMahon, JR, Foley, Heyman, Jericho, Mantell, The Rock, Hart, Hunter, Punk etc. etc. really make some cool contributions. I especially like Jericho's take on the McMahon MSG stunner incident.

Great set, check it out asap.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Man I have some unexplainable love for that Ramon/Jarrett. Every time I watch it I'm all "this won't hold and will be just be a match I used to like," and then I'm all ":mark:" during it.
> 
> Diesel/Hart is pretty great, I don't remember Hart heeling up though.


Certainly unexplainable I'd say. 

Here's a list of Bret's heel tactics used in the match:

- Faking a leg injury to lure Diesel in for a pin
- Unwrapping his wrist tape to tie up Diesel's legs around the ring post.
- Smashing Diesel's knee with a steel chair while he's also around the ring post.
- Relentlessly ignoring the ref's count while he attacked the knee in the corner.

I loved it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

**** for Razor/Jarrett imo.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Certainly unexplainable I'd say.
> 
> Here's a list of Bret's heel tactics used in the match:
> 
> ...


shit, I have a worse memory of the match than I thought. looking more forward to a re-watch now.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE ~ Over The Limit 2010*


1) *WWE Intercontinental Championship* ~ Drew McIntyre(c) vs Kofi Kingston ~ **1/4

2) Ted Dibiase Jr. vs R-Truth ~ *3/4

3) *Hair vs SES Pledge Match* ~ CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio ~ ***1/2 (the blood thing sucked, but the match still manage to work past it)

4) *WWE Tag Team Championship* ~ Tyson Kidd/David Hart Smith(c) vs Chris Jericho/The Miz ~ ***

5) Edge vs Randy Orton ~ *

6) *World Championship* ~ Jack Swagger(c) vs Big Show ~ **

7) *WWE Divas Championship* ~ Eve Torres(c) vs Maryse Ouellet ~ *

8) *WWE Championship/I Quit Match* ~ John Cena(c) vs Batista ~ ***1/2



*WWE ~ Night Of Champions 2010*


1)* WWE Intercontinental Championship* ~ Dolph Ziggler(c) vs Kofi Kingston ~ ***

2) CM Punk vs Big Show ~ **

3) *WWE United States Championship* ~ The Miz(c) vs Daniel Bryan ~ ***1/4

4) *WWE Women's & Divas Championship Unifcation/Lumberjack Match* ~ Melina Perez vs Michelle McCool ~ *

5) *World Championship/No Holds Barred Match* ~ Kane(c) vs The Undertaker ~ ***1/4

6) *WWE Tag Team Championship/Tag Team Turmoil Match* ~ Tyson Kidd/David Hart Smith(c) vs Cody Rhodes/Drew McIntyre vs Jimmy Uso/Jey Uso vs Santino Marella/Vladimir Koslov vs Mark Henry/Evan Bourne ~ **1/2

7) *WWE Championship/Six Pack Challenge Elimination Match* ~ Sheamus(c) vs John Cena vs Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho vs Edge vs Wade Barrett ~ ***1/4​


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The Austin DVD was awesome, maybe the best WWE DVD of all time, the documentary was amazing, only WWE can do this stuff, so even with their shitty product and terrible roster we are getting things like that.

They covered almost everything in the documentary, I loved how they told every Rock/Austin story from every WM, especially the emotional WM19, just goes to show you how much respect they had for each other, Austin almost teared up again, after 9 years, Heyman was great as usual in his WM17 explanation. I want to see him back in WWE, I don't care if it's for a screen character, creative or just for DVDs, always fun to hear him talk.

nothing new about Austin/Vince but always great to hear about this from them, they could have done more on the Austin/Taker/Kane story from 98 but it was in the middle of Austin/Vince so no big deal.

all the segments and off the air footage was funny, Austin can be the ultimate badass, but also the ultimate goofball, that's rare talent, the Rock/Austin off the air was great. the video package with "bleed for me" was one of the best they have ever done.

nothing new in the matches aspect(except Austin/Show before WM15) but I don't care about this anyway in a DVD.

The perfect WWE DVD, I just hope that the Rock DVD is going to be as good as this, I wish they would have done a documentary like this for him and all the other stuff, I'm sure they would do something like that for him in his last DVD.

Austin is one of a kind.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Just watched the SCSA Bluray and it's very good. Good documentary and nice extras. 

What I really like are those alternate commentaries for matches and off-air segments. The off-air segment between Rock and Austin on disc 3 is also really entertaining.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The off air segment where Austin gets down on one knee and asks Lillian Garcia to marry him get him another beer had me laughing. WWE could release a fucking boxset of just those segments since they seem to record it all anyway. Would be better than some of the shit they put out (OMG Top 50 pointless shit... I mean moments).


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

DVD with all the off air segments would be awesome, but I think they want to save them for special DVDs as extras now(Austin and Jericho), I want to see the Taker/spinaroonie segment one day...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Just watched the SCSA Bluray and it's very good. Good documentary and nice extras.
> 
> What I really like are those alternate commentaries for matches and off-air segments. The off-air segment between Rock and Austin on disc 3 is also really entertaining.


Yeah that was gold. Those two had so much chemistry and fun together. It always showed.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Weird how I don't like Rock (one of my very least favourites ever) and at the time I didn't like Austin (he's grown on me immensely mainly thanks to his in ring work)... yet I always enjoyed what they did together .


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> Man I have some unexplainable love for that Ramon/Jarrett. Every time I watch it I'm all "this won't hold and will be just be a match I used to like," and then I'm all ":mark:" during it.
> 
> Diesel/Hart is pretty great, I don't remember Hart heeling up though.


Me too. Those were two great matches. Bret's strategies were pure gold.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Cage match gets **. Maybe **1/4 if I was being generous.


I really, really didn't like Henry's selling in this. Fun TV match though, like someone said.

Is Austin's DVD out already? hmm...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm really tempted to order the Austin blu ray. I am NOT a fan of WWE docs b/c of how much gets left out, but I do want the WCW and the Angle match. How good are Austin's antics on the extras?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd love them to do a bloopers or off the air type of DVD. Considering the fact that they seem to record just about everything that happens in and outside the ring, I think it would make a cracking set full of exclusives and never before seen stuff etc.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWF ~ Summerslam 2000*


1) Steven Richards/The Goodfather/Bull Buchanan vs Grand Master Sexay/Scotty Too Hotty/Rikishi ~ **1/4

2) X-Pac vs Road Dogg ~ **

3) *WWF Intercontinental Championship* ~ Val Venis(c)/Trish Stratus vs Eddie Guerrero/Chyna ~ **

4) Tazz vs Jerry Lawler ~ *3/4

5) *WWF Hardcore Title* ~ Shane McMahon(c) vs Steve Blackman ~ **1/4

6) *Two Out Of Three Falls* ~ Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit ~ ***1/4

7) *WWF Tag Team Championship/Tables, Ladders, & Chairs Match* ~ Edge/Christian(c) vs Jeff Hardy/Matt Hardy vs Bubba Ray Dudley/D-Von Dudley ~ ****3/4

8) *Stinkface Match* ~ The Kat vs Terri Runnels ~ DUD

9) The Undertaker vs Kane ~ N/R

10) *WWF Championship* ~ The Rock(c) vs Triple H vs Kurt Angle ~ ***3/4​
Fancy star ratings aside, this show is a blast. First time I got to see the show in full since ordering it on PPV back in 2000. What a fun time that was. TLC I FTW.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I really like the austin dvd, i just wished the would of put in his feud with hhh in 01 instead of skipping it and going straight to WM and the rock.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Triple H doesn't need any praise or acknowledgement.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No Cody, if i've learned anything from the WWE these last 15 years its that "its all about The Game, and how you play it."


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cleavage said:


> I really like the austin dvd, i just wished the would of put in his feud with hhh in 01 instead of skipping it and going straight to WM and the rock.


Yeah. I would have liked some stuff on Austin vs. Ministry/Taker, Austin vs. HHH and Austin vs. Angle. Other than that though, the set was pretty badass. 

And yes folks, it is all about the game. I thought you would have been used to it by now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope "The Game" in question gets traded in soon for something better. Pretty sick of that dude.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> No Cody, if i've learned anything from the WWE these last 15 years its that "its all about The Game, and how you play it."


It's garbage. Just like him.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao Don't worry, he's only going to be running shit pretty soon. You're never going to get rid of him lol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just don't want to see him on TV every week. I don't hate the guy, just sick of him.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I see him taking on the Vince role so at least you won't have to watch him in the ring. He's definitely going to be playing some sort of on air character though imo. In that regard, you're going to be stuck with him. But hey, at least you have his upcoming bout with Nash to ridicule. What a fucking piece of shit that's going to be.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hoping they just forget about that like they did on Raw this week. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kevin Nash killing H with a sledgehammer was probably my favorite moment from WWE TV this year that didn't involve CM Punk.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

We can only hope they forget about it.  If nothing starts to happen before the Rumble, then I'm going to be worried they're saving this shitfest for Mania. They can fuck right off if they are.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i heard that Austin have control over New DVD/blueray, last DVD suck ass not happy about it so this time around he want to make it better. Austin Doco could have went over 3 hours or more, i believe guys like Paul heyman have alot to say about Austin throughout career.

Austin did say he did an 8 Hours interview and alot of stuff taken out. I wonder why Austin so emotional talking about rock, he was about to cried.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Rock is one of his best friends. Not surprising to see him so emotional. Was cool stuff.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

My god, the King of The Ring DVD cover looks so damn awesome. I'm not even that interested in the actual DVD but it looks so awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brye said:


> My god, the King of The Ring DVD cover looks so damn awesome. I'm not even that interested in the actual DVD but it looks so awesome.


KING OF THE RING DVD?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> KING OF THE RING DVD?


http://www.amazon.com/Best-King-Ring-Artist-Provided/dp/B005M9VSIC/ref=pd_sim_mov_2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I've always thought they should bust out a set like that. Damn. Austin vs Mero only made the blu-ray extras. I own some matches so maybe I'll kick around purchasing it once it is released. It's too bad Finlay vs Benoit qualifier from 2006 couldn't have been put on it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn, that set looks pretty badass! Still would have been cool to see the whole King of the Ring collection put out, like they did with Rumble, Mania, Summerslam, and Series. No Perfect - Bret from 93 or Owen - 123 Kid though!? Ridiculous.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bret vs Perfect is on Bret's set so that's fine. Don't believe the Owen/Kid match made it on anything yet. Thankfully, there is youtube.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Royal Rumble 1996*

Jeff Jarrett vs. Ahmed Johnson - **

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Smoking Gunns(c) vs. The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) - **1/4

*Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon(c) vs. Goldust - **1/4

The Royal Rumble Match - **3/4

*WWF Championship*
Bret Hart(c) vs. The Undertaker - ***1/4

*Overall: 6/10*​
- Ahmed Johnson is fucking insane. I didn't remember it until I watched this show but Jesus. He would yell out these primal screams and then slither around the ring like a snake with his tongue hanging out. Dude almost legit killed himself twice in the match, then no sells Jarrett's guitar shot and chases him to the back. Crazy motherfucker.

- I tried to enjoy Goldie/Razor but shit, there was WAY too much stalling for the first half of the match. Once they started wrestling it wasn't bad but the finish was pretty crappy. Match did feature the debut of Terri Runnels though.

- If there's one reason to watch this Rumble, it's for the AWESOME display of dominance from the man they call Vader. He beat the shit out of everyone and his exchanges with Yokozuna looked real as hell. Besides those two there were a few fun moments with Godwinn's hog slop and Jake Roberts' python, plus a good performance from Austin, but not much else. No real mystery on who was gonna win and the final moments happened way too fast. If you were to turn your head for a few minutes, you may have missed the whole thing. Post match, Shawn acts like he's on coke and precedes to strip down and dance around the ring.

- Bret/Taker is pretty hard for me to rate. One reason is because i watched half the match last night and because i was faling asleep decided to watch the rest today. The match itself is really long and paced fairly slowly. There's some good leg work from Bret and more heel tactics that this time around actually gets him a bunch of boos. The brawling they did outside the ring was good and Taker played his role to a tee as always, his reaction to Bret pulling off his face mask thing was great. The finish was total bullshit though. Definitely something you'd see on RAW. What makes no sense is that after Diesel interferes and costs undertaker the belt, Monsoon decides that it's a great idea to thus give Diesel a title shot at the next In Your House PPV. Wtf? 

P.S. - My Rumble reviews are over. I won't be reviewing '97 because it was shit.​


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I havent been following whats been going on with the current product since august/september, but I did decide to buy Austins new set on blu ray yesterday. I watched the doc last night and thought it was great, pretty much straight up, uncensored, non kayfabe look at his career. They touched on all the main points of his career, and I liked that he addressed his walk out in 02 and owned up to why he decided to, and thought it was interesting that he said if he could go back to WM17 he would've never turned heel. All around a great look at his career, and I recommend it to anyone. Havent checked out any of the extras/matches yet though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah I'm sold on it now. I'll get it with the PPV 2011 comp blu ray.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWF ~ Summerslam 1998*


1) *WWF European Championship* ~ D-Lo Brown(c) vs Val Venis ~ **3/4

2) *Handicap Match* ~ Taka Michinoku/Shoichi Funaki/Dick Togo/Mens Teioh vs Kurrgan/Golga/Giant Silva ~ DUD

3) *Hair vs Hair Match* ~ X-Pac vs Jeff Jarrett ~ ***

4) Edge/Sable vs Marc Mero/Jacqueline Moore ~ ***

5) *Lions Den Match* ~ Owen Hart vs Ken Shamrock ~ ***1/2

6) *WWF Tag Team Championship/No Holds Barred Match* ~ Mankind(c) vs Road Dogg/Billy Gunn ~ *3/4

7) *WWF Intercontinental Championship/Ladder Match* ~ The Rock(c) vs Triple H ~ ****1/2

8) *WWF Championship* ~ Steve Austin(c) vs The Undertaker ~ ***1/2​
Probably the best PPV by the WWF in 1998. Loved the Lions Den so much. Ladder match goes without saying. Good stuff all around.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I wonder if there will be a double breakout kinda mid-card match like Rock vs. HHH ever again.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Or something like Edge/Christian vs The Hardys from No Mercy 1999. It's pretty doubtful though.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I KNEW someone else had to like that lion's den match as much as I did. I like the Shamrock/Blackman one the following year as well.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah both were a blast, imo. 98's being held in the theater in MSG was a great touch to add a different feel for that different type of match.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> Probably the best PPV by the WWF in 1998. Loved the Lions Den so much. Ladder match goes without saying. Good stuff all around.


Better then Mania?


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - RAW is WAR - 15/2/99*

1. Debra & Jeff Jarrett vs Ivory & D-Lo Brown
1/2*

*2. WWF Intercontinental Title*
Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
*1/2

3. Kane & Shane McMahon vs Triple H & X-Pac
*

*4. WWF Hardcore Title*
Hardcore Holly vs Steve Blackman
*1/4

5. The Acolytes & Mideon vs Test, Ken Shamrock & Big Boss Man
N/A

*6. WWF Title - Ladder Match*
Mankind vs The Rock
***3/4


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Confirmed and rumored DVD & Blu Ray titles for 2012, according to wwedvdnews:



> *Raw/Smackdown: The Best of 2011* / [DVD/Blu-ray] – confirmed for January (more info).
> 
> *The Rock* [DVD/Blu-ray] – confirmed for February (more info / buy it).
> 
> ...


Smackdown/RAW will be a definite buy for me. Don't give a shit about Rock's set. I can't see them releasing Rock/Austin Rivalry set anytime soon. Maybe 2013. With the right match listings, I could end up buying all of the last 3. But that's doubtful with the poor choices they make these days.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'll definitely be getting the Edge bio, the Rock vs. Austin rivalry DVD (if it's like the HBK/Hart one... which I also still have to get), and maybe the Punk experience one.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

:mark:

haha, and chin up Starbuck. that HHH one looks like it's gonna be super special. I do wonder who's going to get the next rivalry...


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Punk Experience? Oh just fuck off. I HATE those "experience" style DVD's. Cena's might be the worst documentary WWE have ever released, Orton's was a little better because it wasn't all "experience" but I really, really don't want to see it any more. Imagine if half of Austin's documentary was "The Austin Experience"? Guess this is the problem with releasing documentaries on younger wrestlers who haven't been with the company for that long. Full documentaries CAN be done (and has in the past) but for some reason they don't seem to want to do it any more. Suppose I'll have to wait until he retires before we get a decent career documentary from him. Or just watch his shoot interview again for most of his stuff pre-WWE .


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

InYourFace said:


> Better then Mania?


Yes, NYC topped Boston that year.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I'd Def get a Triple H documentary, always been a fan.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

The Rock's DVD confirmed for February? A definite must buy! Cant wait for that and I'm most def copping The Smackdown/RAW DVD as well. 

As far as Rock/Austin DVD, WWE needs to do this shit this year, in the summertime. I would LOVE to see this DVD and it makes sense to me. Austin in Nov, Rock in Feb, Austin/Rock in May or June.

Im for sure copping the Punk experience DVD. I'm not overcritical of WWE DVDs and enjoy most of them(never watched a Cena DVD ever, never will lol), but I liked Orton's so this Punk DVD with the documentary should be amazing. I also assume Punk will have a 3 disc set too. A WWE 3 Disc Set means you're here to stay as a main eventer LOL. Edge's might be good too.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Could see myself picking up all of them DVD's depending on match listing. Definitely going to be picking up the Best of RAW/Smackdown. There have been some good TV matches this year so hopefully they will be on there.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> Better then Mania?


Yeah, I'd say so.

OMG at a possible CM Punk dvd.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Well there both entertaining.

You didnt know about the Punk dvd!?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nah man. I'll totally buy that. I just thought it was something we as fans wanted to come out. Not something that _would_ actually be released right now.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Thats a must have for the both of us, might get those Edge, Rock & HHH ones also since i have none of theres, plus it depends on match listing.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I have Triple H's first one(which might shock people), but the match listing was decent so I enjoy it. I'll wait and see what makes his before I even debate that one. Another Rock one makes sense as that lacked too like the first Austin & H sets did too. Edge's should be awesome. Loved his first one.

I still need Jericho's first before I try and look into any of these newer ones haha.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I usually wait for there last dvd, so i will prob be getting all of those since they will most likely be the last one for those 3.

You need to get RVD's also, so many awesome ECW matches.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sometimes that works. Shawn is an exception as I think his second set, Heartbreak & Triumph, is probably is best one given it has the documentary on it. I honestly don't know what My Journey can cover that H&T didn't. Unless it dives into greater detail.

I've wanted that RVD set since it came out in early 2005  (as you know)


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Maybe you should buy it instead of Chikara :hmm:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Haha. Nah, I've gone a while without that too and I'm gonna stick to my guns. That's the problem where there is too much wrestling to own and so little cash.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

FAIL.

Cant wait for my Blu Ray/DVD combo to arrive, cant wait to experience some rasslin in Blu Ray!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm still a tad shocked you bought that show considering...well you know.

Both Championship matches are (Y)


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> *Triple H* [DVD/Blu-ray] – A Triple H career set (most likely with full blown documentary) was on WWE’s schedule for this year but later dropped. Interesting to note a reason was given for this, to postpone the release until next year, so this one is likely still planned.


:mark:

Fucking finally!! If they postpone this one again... Lol. The Rocky set is another definite pick up and possibly Punk too depending on what it actually ends up being in the end. If it's like Cena's then no. If it's like Orton's then yes.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I have to ask. What made The John Cena Experience such a "bad" set?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Hailsabin said:


> I have to ask. What made The John Cena Experience such a "bad" set?


It was literally like a day in the life type of thing but stretched out to cover the months heading into Mania. He had cameras following him around when he went to interviews etc. There were some cool backstage things on it and we all found out that he really does sign all those autographs lol. But I wouldn't recommend it to anybody who wasn't a massive Cena fan and wanted to see all the shit he does outside the ring because that's basically what it was. Compare that with Orton's who had the cameras following him around but was also mixed with a documentary and gave some cool insight into his personal life too. 

The only way I see a Punk experience thing being any good is if it highlights all the stuff that went down heading into and immediately after MITB with ComiCon etc. That would be interesting. Other than that, I don't want to get the behind the scenes scoop on his interviews or when he did the weather that time. I'd rather hold off for some sort of documentary or something.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well so it is what I expected. I'd still probably get it. I'm a big enough John Cena fan. Different type of DVD set, than we're used to. That's for sure.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

As a big Cena fan myself, I actually own it already lol. I enjoyed it for what it was and like I said, there are a few cool bits and pieces on there. But I'd prefer it if they moved away from that style. For his next DVD hopefully they give him something more along the lines of the My Life one. I will say that having the Survivor Series Triple Threat vs HHH and HBK in HD is an upside. I can't remember what other matches are on there but I think there are a couple of other good ones. I'd get it if you are a Cena fan but it's a miss for most others I imagine.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I couldn't see any reason for a non-big Cena fan to purchase it anyways. Maybe for the matches. However I bet all of those are easy to get to.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm not really into buying sets for the match listing. My friend buys every PPV and has them all since like 02 or whatever lol. If I ever want to watch a match I get it off him. My DVD/Blu-Ray collection mostly consists of the sets of the guys I mark for and compilation sets etc with a few of my favorite PPV's and all the Mania's. Regarding this Cena set, I think you can find all the matches somewhere else so in a way, you are only buying it for the stuff on him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I go for both. If I'm gonna spend $20 on a 3 disc set, I want it to be worth my money on all 3 discs. Orton set is the best example as I own nearly all the matches, only don't have four of them and two are from 2002, so I felt it wasn't worth my purchase. Which is rather disappointing as that was the set I was wanting for years. I guess the minimal matches I need plus the lack of interest I recently have for Orton sold me on which way I'd go for it.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

So would it be safe to say that the Bret Hart vs Shawn Michaels DVD is the favorite for DVD of the year?


----------



## raheel1 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just Finished Austin's Documentary.It was awesome.I am Glad wwe gave Austin great Freedom and had considerable control Over his This DVD.Highly rated for any Austin Fan.Bret hart/Hbk+Austin's Documentary were awesome Definately Two of the best Dvds WWE has Done in Recent Memory.The last 3 min of the documentary was quite emotional with George Strait's "Some where down in Texas".


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rated RKO vs Degeneration X - New Years Revolution 2007

Hadn't watched this match since it happened and holy fuck I don't know why I hadn't. Orton's blade job is unreal, Triple H fighting through the quad injury is impressive as fuck and Edge/HBK had some amazing performances as well. Such an absolutely brutal match that showed both sides hatred for each other. And still amazed Trips did Pedigrees after his quad went. Ballsy stuff. Just enjoyed the fuck out of that match though and I plan on watching it again and showing every wrestling fan I know (I've created quite a few out of my friends). - ****1/2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tons of respect for Triple H there. The finish may have been sloppy, which is very understandable, yet the match gave plenty of intensity. Let it be known that was the Tag Team Championship match too. Another feather in the cap for the time being. I think I'm at about **** for the match. Not hard to see why someone could up it considering how good it really is.

That whole show is a blast, tbhayley.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I would say that's the best title match from after Benoit/Jericho vs Austin/Triple H until right now. Nothing else really comes to mind although I very well could be missing something. Reminded me how awesome the World Tag Titles looked too.

Watched the match because I got the DVD cheap a couple months ago and the show as a whole was fun. Hardy/Nitro and Umaga/Cena were both good and the Tag Team Turmoil was fun. Plus it had Kenny Dykstra's only PPV single match ever I believe. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Best tag team championship match you mean? I'm gonna agree off the top of my head.

Was fitting that you watched something that featured Umaga in a big match. iirc he's officially been gone two years now as of today(or yesterday since it is now offically Sunday). Miss that guy. vs Cena at Rumble the next month was the 2007 WWE MOTY imo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Haha that's what I meant. :$

I love Cena/Umaga and I've even given it *****. A little high compared to most but I love it. Plus Umaga is one of my top ten favorites of all time. Miss him. 

Still so many matches I would've loved to seen of him. vs Taker, vs Big Show, vs Morrison, vs Orton, vs Sheamus, vs Christian, vs HBK (besides that one time in '06), vs face Benjamin and vs Bryan.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Love that tag match. Have it at ***3/4 but it is definitely one of the best tag matches in WWE history. Can't believe how Triple H manages to continue after the injury and still make the finish good.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brye said:


> Haha that's what I meant. :$
> 
> I love Cena/Umaga and I've even given it *****. A little high compared to most but I love it. Plus Umaga is one of my top ten favorites of all time. Miss him.
> 
> Still so many matches I would've loved to seen of him. vs Taker, vs Big Show, vs Morrison, vs Orton, vs Sheamus, vs Christian, vs HBK (besides that one time in '06), vs face Benjamin and vs Bryan.


I love like to the extent of where I would give it the full 5. It's excellent. ****1/2. Umaga was your guy. Makes all the sense in the world. I'm sure we get into matches a touch more if they include someone we absolutely love. I know I've done what with Undertaker. Felt justified of course and wasn't overrated for the sake of "marking out". Example: vs Orton @ WrestleMania 21 gets **** from me. Most wouldn't claim that either, but boy I was in heaven when that match happened.

vs Undertaker EASILY was the one I wanted to see. Holy shit vs Sheamus. Dammit that would have been great.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Just finished watching Austin's new set. That might be my favourite set WWE have produced.

Firstly, the documentary runs for two and a half hours and covers everything. Austin talks candidly about everything, from how he felt at WCW, his relationship with Paul Heyman in ECW, and how he hated the Ringmaster gimmick when he entered WWE.

He praises Bret, praises The Rock and it's nice that they cover all three Wrestlemania matches they had together. Austin even gets teary-eyed talking about those final moments in the ring with The Rock after the match at Mania 19. It's strange to see a badass like Austin get so emotional. Seems like he really has a lot of love and respect for the likes of Bret, Rock, Heyman, Vince etc.

I also appreciate the honesty with which they talk about his departure from the company in 2002. Austin is very clear that he had NO problem ever losing to Brock Lesnar, but only IF it was done right. He said he received a phone call from Jim Ross saying that the plan for RAW was a KOTR match with Brock beating Austin. No build up, nothing. Just Lesnar steamrolling over Austin on his way to winning the KOTR. Austin said if that was the plan then he wouldn't be showing up. So next he talks to Vince and Vince says that the plan isn't changing and that he wants Austin to do the job. So, Austin walks out.

He says if he could go back in time he wouldn't have done it the way he did and he regrets the whole incident. But, he still believes that it was ridiculous to give the match away on free television with no hype because if they'd built it over time and done it right then it would've been a huge money match. I completely agree with Austin on that point.

Anyways, the documentary covers everything, and I don't care if a lot of the matches are on other sets because this is the final set for Stone Cold so his big matches needed to be on here. The alternate commentaries with Jim Ross on 3 of the matches are entertaining and provide some new perspective on the matches and what was happening behind the scenes. It's amazing to listen to both Ausin and Jim Ross talk about how they REALLY didn't know if HBK was even going to go down to the ring for the match at Wrestlemania 14 because he really wasn't happy with the finish to the match.

All the exclusive material for the Blu-Ray are enjoyable too, and the post-RAW segment with Austin and Rock in 2003 is GOLD. Austin asks Rock to come back to the ring, Rock says he'll only come back if Austin can let it go that Rock just whooped that ass haha. Then, Rock gets mad at a fan who made a sign saying "Scorpion king SUCKS!" and tells the guy that he gets more pie in one night than that fan gets in a lifetime, baby! This is after someone throws a sparkly green necklace at The Rock and he puts it on!

So, Rock eventually gets in the ring and they agree that they'll shake hands and wish each other good luck for Wrestlemania. They shake hands, Austin goes for the Stunner but Rock manages to get away. He walks away laughing saying that it just wasn't going to happen, but he doesn't realise Austin has followed behind him. When he realises, he takes a breath, straightens his jacket and turns around and then they start brawling back to the ring. Back in the ring, Rock is putting the boots to Austin and laughing as he does it, and strangely a big 'Rocky' chant breaks out even though they were chanting 'Rocky Sucks' a minute ago. Then, Austin fights back and hits the Stunner which causes Rock to bounce up onto his feet and he's just sorta stood frozen unconscious in the middle of the ring like a big goof. Another Stunner and Rock sells it like a champ and that's the end of the segment.

Sorry for babbling on, but it's little things like this on a set that really add to the whole thing. Rock and Austin together are priceless.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Austin's set is gold. The match collection mightn't be the most unique but it's his ultimate set, so they had to include the matches that really mattered.

And awesome tag team matches apparently hate Hunter's quad. (Y)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Benoit/Jericho vs. Austin/HHH- ****
Cena vs. Umaga RR00- ****1/2


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I find both HHH quad tearing matches to be overrated, but I'd still call the 01 match really good. On last watch I was pretty disappointed with the DX/Rated RKO match. Wasn't nearly as awesome as I seemed to remember. Tons of better tag matches in the WWE alone tbh.

Austin's set, for the documentary alone is the best non-PPV DVD release of the year for WWE. Not been impressed with anything else, including HBK/Bret. Shitty matches aside, the doc didn't do much for me since I knew virtually everything anyway after seeing their shoots, individual docs and reading their books. Once the whole "ZOMG DAY IN TEH SAME ROOMZ~!" part stops being impressive (about 5 minutes in) its nothing new, exciting or spectacular.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cena/Umaga LMS is a fucking beast of a match. I absolutely love it. It's one of my favorite Cena matches and overall matches in general. I completely agree with whoever called for a Taker/Umaga match. So unfortunate that we never got around to seeing it. Imagine a multiple time world champion Umaga going after the 20th streak match at Mania? Holy fuckballs lol. 

Both Trips quad tear matches get nothing but love from me. The fact that he continued on both times, taking the WOJ in the first one and then actually hitting the damn Pedigree with a torn quad in the second blows my mind. It doesn't hurt that the matches themselves are straight up awesome. I'd have to watch both again before I stuck a rating on them though.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The Best of Saturday Night's Main Event - Disc 1*

Nikolai Volkoff, The Iron Sheik, & George "The Animal" Steele vs. Ricky Steamboat, Barry Windham, & Mike Rotunda - **1/4
_May 11, 1985_

*WWF Championship*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs. "Cowboy" Bob Orton - **1/4
_May 11, 1985_

"Rowdy" Roddy Piper vs. 'Mr. Wonderful" Paul Orndorff - NR
_October 5, 1985_

*WWF Championship*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs. Terry Funk - **1/2
_January 2, 1986_

*Boxing Match*
Mr. T vs. "Cowboy" Bob Orton - NR
_March 1, 1986_

*Snake Pit Match*
Ricky Steamboat vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts - **1/2
_October 4, 1986_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Randy Savage(c) vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts - ***
_November 29, 1986_

*WWF Championship - Steel Cage Match*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs. "Mr. Wonderful" Paul Orndorff - ***
_January 3, 1987_

Battle Royal - **1/2
_March 14, 1987_

*WWF Tag Team Championship - 2 out of 3 Falls*
The Hart Foundation(c) vs. The British Bulldogs - **3/4
_May 2nd, 1987_

*Intercontinental Championship*
The Honkytonk Man(c) vs. Randy Savage - **3/4
_October 3, 1987_

Bret Hart vs. Randy Savage - ***3/4
_November 28, 1987_

*Overall Disc Score - 7.5/10*​
- While the match quality won't exactly blow you away, this entire disc was so much fun and incredibly easy to watch. It goes 2 and a half hours but you'd never know it if you weren't payin attention. Piper/Orndorff isn't rated because it's really just a brawl that ends in a countout and spills back to the locker room. Hogan/Funk is a ton of fun and Funk's bumping is great. 

- I'm a sucker for a good TV Cage Match and/or Battle Royal. You get BOTH on this, plus it's a blue cage which makes even better! So much fun with that match and it was booked to perfection. Unfortunately, like most Hogan matches, it's too one sided to really rate any higher. The Battle Royal is good too. Really got over the Hogan/Andre heat.

- Hart/Savage is such a gem. Incredible performance from Savage, as he sells the leg to perfection with just one boot on. Amazing the match never made it onto any toher sets. Did I mention everything on this set is fun?​


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> I'm still a tad shocked you bought that show considering...well you know.
> 
> Both Championship matches are (Y)


It was 4 bucks for DVD/Blu Ray combo, how can i not buy it haha.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *The Best of Saturday Night's Main Event - Disc 1*
> 
> Nikolai Volkoff, The Iron Sheik, & George "The Animal" Steele vs. Ricky Steamboat, Barry Windham, & Mike Rotunda - **1/4
> _May 11, 1985_
> ...


This set seems like my sort of DVD. I'm a fan of 80's WWF, but I wouldn't go out my way to pick up a bunch of shows from that era. This seems perfect. Plus, it has the Hart vs Savage match that I love. I have it at *****1/4*.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Cactus said:


> This set seems like my sort of DVD. I'm a fan of 80's WWF, but I wouldn't go out my way to pick up a bunch of shows from that era. This seems perfect. Plus, it has the Hart vs Savage match that I love. I have it at *****1/4*.


Every review I've read for the dvd puts it at an easy recommendation and one of WWE's best put together sets. And I can totally see the higher rating for Bret/Randy. Had it been a little longer I'd go higher myself. I'm really looking froward to the rest of it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I've stopped buying WWE DVDs, but the SNME one is terrific.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Just rewatched some Raw classics from this year...

*Punk vs Del Rio vs Mysterio (Falls Count Anywhere) (6/20/11)* - My Raw MOTY. Really fun stuff. It's a bit spotty, don't fret, there is a story being told. ****3/4*

*Punk vs Cena (8/22/11)*
A miniature version of their MiTB classic. It's about 10 minutes long and they waste no time building up for it. ****3/4*

*Miz vs Bryan (2/15/11)* - This wasn't as good as I remembered. Most people will remember this match for it's sick apron neckbreaker spot. ****1/4*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Any thoughts on Cena vs Mysterio? That's still my favorite RAW match of 2011. Really got into what they produced.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Overrated to shit around 'deez parts. I preferred Miz vs Mysterio from earlier that night to it. I'd go *** on Cena vs Mysterio.


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

Anyone have thoughts on the new Austin DVD? I just watched the first like hour of it, really good imo.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have Cena/Rey at ***1/4. Only seen it the once and that was when it happened so I don't remember lots about it. It's always a match up I wanted to see and something that I think should be on a PPV before Rey retires.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Safe to say I thought WAY differently on it. Knew that was gonna be the case.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

RATED-RKO1991 said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the new Austin DVD? I just watched the first like hour of it, really good imo.


Austin's DVD is the best DVD WWE has produced IMO. Hart vs HBK is also one of the best. WWE has had a pretty decent fall with their DVDs IMO. Really great stuff. I wish that they would've had more 1996-1997 promos on there, as well as some of his face work in late 2001-2002, as well as the RAW moment during the invasion storyline when The Old Stone Cold returns. Thats never been on DVD ever and it should. Classic.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hailsabin said:


> Any thoughts on Cena vs Mysterio? That's still my favorite RAW match of 2011. Really got into what they produced.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10685261-post4.html



Honestly, I think some people ARE overrating it (though if they enjoyed it more than I did then more power to them), and I doubt I would go any higher than ***1/2 if I still used the 'flakes, but I've seen most of the Raw matches that people talk up this year (I think Miz/Morrison and Punk/Ziggs are the only ones I want to watch that I haven't) and I thought this swamped them all. I really can't think of a better Raw match from 2010, 2009, or 2008. My memory might be failing me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Maybe I'm just marking out for it but I got it around ***3/4 the last time I watched. Which was a week ago so it is fresh in my mind. I love it. That's me. If someone liked Punk vs Ziggler or Morrison vs Miz more, cool. I can see that. I thought Punk vs Ziggler had an awkward moment or two, but it finished up nicely. They gave us something to talk about and I'm sure a future match will be even stronger. 

Did you check out the Tornado Tag from RAW Roulette? Gonna shock people that Alex Riley was in a darn good match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The tornado tag is my favorite TV match of the year. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's Brye approved. (Y)

Watching Backlash 1999 right now. Per usual in the Attitude Era the brawls ruled this show. Too bad Undertaker vs Shamrock worked the WRONG type of match for that time. Crowd absolutely crapped on it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The Best of Saturday Night's Main Event - Disc 2*

*WWF Championship*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs. King Kong Bundy - **1/4
_January 2, 1988_

*WWF Championship*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs. Andre The Giant - **
_February 5, 1988_

Randy Savage vs. Ted Dibiase - ***
_March 12, 1988_

Hulk Hogan vs. Harley Race - **1/4
_March 12, 1988_

*WWF Championship*
Randy Savage(c) vs. Andre The Giant - *3/4
_November 26, 1988_

*Intercontinental Championship*
The Ultimate Warrior(c) vs. The Honkeytonk Man - *
_January 7, 1989_

Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage vs. Big Bossman & Akeem - **
_February 3, 1989_

*WWF Championship - Steel Cage Match*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs. The Big Bossman - **3/4
_May 27, 1989_

*2 out of 3 Falls*
The Rockers vs. Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard - ***
_November 25, 1989_

Dusty Rhodes vs. Big Bossman - 1/2*
_November 25, 1989_

*Overall Disc Score: 6.5/10*​
- Most of this was quite the opposite of disc one, saying that it wasn't exactly easy to sit through. Heavy doses of Hogan winning everything with the same damn sequence is incredibly annoying to watch. You see it vs. Bundy, Race, and even when he's in a fucking HANDICAP match against the Twin Towers. The Cage match against Bossman is very good, but like I said with the match against Orndorff, just too one sided to rate higher. It does feature a tremendous superplex spot that, actually identical to the one in Bret/Owen's match in '94, but what makes this one even better is that it's two much bigger guys and it's 5 years before that one. The finishing stretch was almost exactly like the one in the Orndorff match though.

- Match quality is pretty low, and another reason is because a lot of matches didn't get enough time. Rockers/Brain Busters was about 9 minutes, and they used all 3 falls. Way too short there. 

- The best thing on this disc are the CLASSIC tv moments, including Andre's Title win where he then gives the belt to Dibiase, and of course the epic split up from the Mega Powers, which is still one of the best things i've ever seen in wrestling.​


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The best thing on the disc was Akeem falling through the ropes during the Megapowers tag.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I stand corrected. I did laugh pretty hard at that though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I laughed like a maniac when I saw that. Must have rewinded it 20 times. Poor guy could have gotten hurt really badly though.


----------



## raheel1 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just watched From the Vault:Shawn Michaels.

Its a very good dvd with Classic matches HIAC being my Favourite along with the ladder match.

Didnt have alot of extras but all the memorable matches made it up for it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Time for some more of my two cents. Gonna steal Jack Evans 187's bulletpoint breakdown for each match as I like it. Thanks for the idea. (Y)

*WWF ~ Backlash 1999*

1) Bradshaw/Faarooq/Mideon vs Gangrel/Edge/Christian ~ **1/2

2) *WWF Hardcore Championship* ~ Bob Holly(c) vs Al Snow ~ **1/2

3) *WWF Intercontinental Championship* ~ The Godfather(c) vs Goldust ~ 1/2*

4) *#1 Contender's Shot at WWF Tag Team Championship* ~ Road Dogg/Billy Gunn vs Owen Hart/Jeff Jarrett ~ ***

5) *Boiler Room Brawl* ~ Mankind vs Big Show ~ ***

6) Triple H vs X-Pac ~ **3/4

7) The Undertaker vs Ken Shamrock ~ **

8) *WWF Championship/No Holds Barred Match* ~ Steve Austin(c) vs The Rock ~ ****​
*~* Opener was exactly what it needed to be. No complaints. Nice job by all involved.

*~* Good ol' Hardcore Title. Much like a majority of the matches over the title in that it was a fun brawl. About it. Love me some Al Snow.

*~* Ugg. Intercontinental Championship was...yeah. Some good Ho's with Godfather. That's enough to say how that match was. Blue Meanie was in the ring doing moves but the ref NEVER CALLED FOR THE BELL. Hilarious.

*~* Outlaws vs Hart/Jarrett was a nicely structured tag team match. Nothing to rant and rave about; it did another nice job. I might have rated it a touch higher than some. I got into it. Some fun spots thrown in and, more importantly, the crowd ate up everything. Something that wouldn't be the case as the show would move on...

*~* Mankind vs Show was a BLAST. Some might not get into a brawl like that. For me, I have no problem. Wasn't meant to be some classic wrestling bout. Given the era it was in, one of the ideal matches to have an over face like Foley win. The cut on Mick's hand was too brutal. Literally left perfect bloodstained hand prints everywhere he went. Gnarly.

*~* Triple H vs X-Pac was solid enough. It started off awesome. Hot and plenty of action. Then off a clothesline spot, they played on Pac's past neck injuries. The match clearly went into underdog territory from there. I didn't mind it, but to kill all the hot momentum that the match had in the first few minutes was a meh decision. Crowd did not really approve of it either as they went from brawls and constant action all night, to some wear down phases. Boring chants popped up here and there. Didn't care for the finish here either. Kane comes out to chokeslam both HHH & Chyna. Pac hits the bronco buster on HHH, followed by one on Chyna. Fine. He's too distracted by owning Chyna so he turns around into a Pedigree after HHH was just chokeslammed & bronco bustered? Didn't set well for me on the ending. As I said, overall it was a solid enough match. Nix off the full on neck work and it could have been better.

*~* Undertaker vs Shamrock. Where to begin with this one? I was hyped to finally check it out and sadly I didn't get what I wanted. Undertaker takes out Shamrock's sister. This time period was known for brawls and all that stuff for the majority of the matches. So what did these guys do? Have a total 18 minute ground based match up. I know Undertaker likes MMA, maybe at this point he did too idk, so seeing him work this with a guy who is well known in the MMA world I wasn't too surprised. But they should have nixed that. Fans turned on this QUICK. Tons of boring chants. They weren't feeling it and it sucked away any heat the match had. Toss that in with a fairly random finish and it was underwhelming overall.

*~* GREAT, great match with Austin & Rocky. Loved it. I often say that this is what the WrestleMania match should have been. No complaints as the company still did tremendous business either way. Nothing left to say than this match ruled.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hailsabin said:


> Did you check out the Tornado Tag from RAW Roulette? Gonna shock people that Alex Riley was in a darn good match.


I did watch it, but I don't remember thinking it was anythign special, though I don't remember paying a ton of attention to it. Was far from bad, and above average, but I didn;t get the hype around it. I'll watch it again (whenever. might not. )



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Randy Savage vs. Ted Dibiase - ***
> _March 12, 1988_
> ​




I love this match so much.​


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> The best thing on the disc was Akeem falling through the ropes during the Megapowers tag.


I prefer dancing Akeem over brutal One Man Gang.

Anyone wish Jesse Ventura was back on commentary? his comments at WM 5 are so hilarious!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *WWF Championship*
> Hulk Hogan(c) vs. Andre The Giant - **
> _February 5, 1988_


Can't believe this won the PWI Match of the Year award. It's a fun watch, but nothing more than that.

Looking forward to the review of the last disc.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Time for some more of my two cents. Gonna steal Jack Evans 187's bulletpoint breakdown for each match as I like it. Thanks for the idea. (Y)


You bet. 



Yeah1993 said:


> I love this match so much.


It was quite good, but the ending was poo. Although understandable at the time.



InYourFace said:


> I prefer dancing Akeem over brutal One Man Gang.
> 
> Anyone wish Jesse Ventura was back on commentary? his comments at WM 5 are so hilarious!


I've loved hearing Vince and Jesse on commentary. Perfect face/heel pairing.



Cactus said:


> Can't believe this won the PWI Match of the Year award. It's a fun watch, but nothing more than that.
> 
> Looking forward to the review of the last disc.


I've been convinced PWI just picks whatever was the most important match from that year, especially when they chose HBK/Vince from Mania 22.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The Best of Saturday Night's Main Event - Disc 3*

Hulk Hogan & The Ultimate Warrior vs. Mr. Perfect & The Genius - ***
_January 27, 1990_

Hulk Hogan vs. Mr. Perfect - **3/4
_April 28, 1990_

The Rockers vs. The Hart Foundation - ***1/4
_April 28, 1990_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Mr. Perfect(c) vs. Tito Santana - ***1/2
_July 28, 1990_

20 Man Battle Royal - **3/4
_April 27, 1991_

Bret Hart vs. Ted Dibiase - ***1/4
_April 27, 1991_

The Undertaker & Ric Flair vs. Hulk Hogan & Sid Justice - **1/4
_February 8, 1992_

*Intercontinental Championship*
British Bulldog(c) vs. Shawn Michaels - ***1/2
_November 14, 1992_

*Street Fight*
Shawn Michaels vs. Shane McMahon - ***3/4
_March 18, 2006_

*5-on-2 Elimination Match*
DX vs. The Spirit Squad - 1/2*
_July 15, 2006_

*WWE Championship*
Edge(c) vs. John Cena - *
_July 15, 2006_

*Overall Disc Score: 7.75/10*​
- Definitely the best disc for match quality. I loved the heavy dose of Mr. Perfect. His bumping and overselling was great in all his matches. The match vs. Tito is a nice gem you won't find anywhere else. Filled with drama and near falls. Another Battle Royal on the set? FUCK YES! It was just as fun as the first one with great showings from Perfect and Michaels.

- Rockers/Hart Foundation and Bret/Ted are classic examples of excellent matches that are marred by non-finishes that you saw a lot of on the tv show. Fortunately they all faced each other several times to make up for it.

- Shawn's matches in the middle of the set are all really great. His first IC Title win against Bulldog is a fantastic match with great psychology on Davey's back and a creative ending. The Street Fight with Shane is awesome and even better than I remembered it. 

- I honestly wouldn't have minded it if they just completely skipped over the reincarnation of the show and just had matches from the original run, because the last 2 matches are rather pointless. Edge/Hardy from the very last SNME would've been a better choice imo. Or even that 2 on 3 handicap match they had with the guys in the Title matches from Mania 22.​
*Overall Set Score: 7.5/10*​
- There's a lot of good stuff on this set. Tons of rare matches and segments, classic tv moments and significant moments in the company's history, and mainly just a shit ton of matches. Match quality is solid but definitely not the best out there. I would've liked to see more of the vignettes and segments in their entirety but they highlight some good ones. If you're a fan of 80's WWF, it's a must have. Classic nostalgia and trips down memory lane. I'll give it a thumbs up for that.​
*Best Matches on the Set*​1. Bret Hart vs. Randy Savage (November 28, 1987) ***3/4
2. *Street Fight: *Shawn Michaels vs. Shane McMahon (March 18, 2006) ***3/4
3. *Intercontinental Championship: *British Bulldog(c) vs. Shawn Michaels (November 14, 1992) ***1/2
4. *Intercontinental Championship: *Mr. Perfect(c) vs. Tito Santana (July 28, 1990) ***1/2
5. The Rockers vs. The Hart Foundation (April 28, 1990) ***1/4​


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> I did watch it, but I don't remember thinking it was anythign special, though I don't remember paying a ton of attention to it. Was far from bad, and above average, but I didn;t get the hype around it. I'll watch it again (whenever. might not. )
> 
> 
> 
> I love this match so much.


Without overhyping...WATCH IT AGAIN. Only will take about 10 minutes of your time to do so. 

I know I loved Ventura on commentary. Whenever it was him or Heenan at the table, I was guaranteed a good time.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> I've loved hearing Vince and Jesse on commentary. Perfect face/heel pairing.


Him and Gorrilla were the best, there the best part of the early WM's imo.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *Intercontinental Championship*
> Mr. Perfect(c) vs. Tito Santana - ***1/2
> _July 28, 1990_
> ]



I fucking *LOVE* this match! I've got it at ****. Just a really fun, enjoyable match between 2 top notch workers. Just great stuff!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I've been convinced PWI just picks whatever was the most important match from that year, especially when they chose HBK/Vince from Mania 22.


This. PWI is a kayfabe publication so I don't take anything PWI ranks too seriously.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I think once you realize people only move up the rankings if they're being pushed, you know it's useless. Because some underrated talent that could be better than someone in the Top 10 might not even make the list.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

aren't the awards fan-voted? The 500 def. isn't, but I was sure the MOTY, WOTY, tagOTY, etc. were submitted by fans. 

PWI have been a heavily kayfabed pub forever though (it was a while back, dunno about now), I think a lot of their articles are fixed on storylines being real.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I think they are Yeah. I could be wrong though. Like I said I take no stock in anything PWI does.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Much like Meltzer's ratings, I think people look at it for a bit of a reference then move on without thinking much of it.


----------



## kmgao (Dec 6, 2011)

maybe the world of wrestling be bigger


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Survivor Series 2011*

Alberto Del Rio vs CM Punk ****3/4*
John Cena & The Rock vs R-Truth & The Miz **3/4*

Punk's win is memorable.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*RAW: The Beginning (The Best of Seasons 1 & 2) - Disc 1*

Yokozuna vs. Koko B. Ware - SQUASH
_January 11, 1993_

The Undertaker vs. Damien Damento - 1/4*
_January 11, 1993_

*Loser Leaves WWF*
Ric Flair vs. Mr. Perfect - ****
_January 25, 1993_

Lex Luger vs. Jason Knight - SQUASH
_February 8, 1993_

Ted Dibiase vs. Brutus Beefcake - *
_February 15, 1993_

*WWF Championship*
Bret Hart(c) vs. Fatu - ***3/4
_March 1, 1993_

Mr. Perfect vs. Rick Martel - *1/2
_March 8, 1993_

Doink The Clown vs. Kamala - 1/2*
_March 22, 1993_

Lex Luger vs. Crush - ***
_April 26, 1993_

*Intercontinental Championship - Lumberjack Match*
Shawn Michaels(c) vs. "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan - ***
_May 10, 1993_

Razor Ramon vs. The Kid - 1/2*
_May 17, 1993_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels(c) vs. Marty Jannetty - ***1/2
_May 17, 1993_

*King of the Ring Qualifier*
Mr. Perfect vs. Doink The Clown - ***1/4
_May 24, 1993_

*Overall Disc Score: 8/10*​
- This disc is so awesome. They show you a little fun fact between each match or segment. Did you know the scar on Rikishi's stomach is from a drive by shooting in 1987? Well i do now. haha. Cool little addition there, plus the interviews and segments they showed either meant something or were just fun to watch.

- Everyone knows about how great Perfect/Flair is, so I don't need to get into that. But holy shit at the quality, quality match from Bret and Fatu. Nowhere near a squash and obviously everyone knew Fatu was losing but damn did he look dominant. The heel tactics with Afa and Samu were fantastic, not to mention the arsenal he threw at Bret. Piledrivers, superkicks, headbutts, etc. The ref's reaction when he turns around and sees another Samoan basically hanging in the ropes by his neck is hilarious. Fantastic WWF Title match on whatever stage. Also a great idea to have Bret face someone similar to Yokozuna in this so called warmup match for him.

- Luger/Crush was a rather great big man match. I know that sounds crazy but it was quite entertaining. Great power moves and while everything was somewhat basic (military slams, backbreakers, claw holds, etc.) that shit always looks better against another big guy. The distracted finish with the two Doinks was pretty cool too, plus the interesting story with Luger's surgically repaired forearm. Good stuff all around.

- Michaels/Duggan was wayyyyy better than it had any right to be. It's memorable because Michaels wrestles in street clothes, as he tried to fake an ankle injury until Perfect threw him in the ring. Duggan dominated almost the whole match and looked great. It's amazing how guys like Michaels and Perfect can make someone else look so much better just with some overselling. Ending was kinda shitty but Duggan gave 110% the whole way through and that shouldn't be ignored.

- Michaels/Jannetty was one hell of a fun sprint that caught me by surprise because I never knew Jannetty won. I was like what the shit!? Thought the match was gonna restart or somethin. haha. I can only imagine how people felt watchin live in 93.

- Perfect/Doink was a fantastic technical match. Matt Osborne, the original Doink, was a great wrestler and played that heel clown role to perfection. The story with the two Doinks was just awesome. I don't care what age you are, that shit's fun. Match got a lot of time and had great leg work from Perfect. Heenan was also GOLD on commentary. "He beat the wrong Doink!" :lmao​


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

My top 10 matches of 2011 (WWE)

1. Cena vs Punk MITB *****
2. Undertaker vs Triple H WM ****1/2
3. SD Elimination chamber ****1/2
4. Punk vs Cena SS ****1/4 
5. Orton vs Christian OTL ****1/4 
6. Punk vs HHH NOC ****
7. Christain Vs Orton SS ***3/4
8. Chirstian Vs Del Rio ER ***3/4
9.Ziggler Vs Edge RR ***3/4 
10.Punk vs Del Rio SS ***3/4

Cant see anything on TLC getting on there


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> My top 10 matches of 2011 (WWE)
> 
> 1. Cena vs Punk MITB *****
> 2. Undertaker vs Triple H WM ****1/2
> ...


1. Cena vs Punk MITB *****
2. Orton vs Christian OTL ****1/2 
3. Punk vs Cena SS ****1/2 
4. Christain Vs Orton SS ****1/4
5. Undertaker vs Triple H WM ****1/4
6. Ziggler Vs Edge RR ****
7. Chirstian Vs Del Rio ER ****
8. Punk vs Del Rio vs Mysterio RAW ***3/4
9. SD Elimination chamber ***3/4
10. Christian vs Orton CP ***3/4

There's mine. I do need to rewatch a few matches though.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Holy crap a great Bret vs Fatu gem from RAW. That's unexpected.

Two Doinks. Who can say anything bad about that? Heel Doink was one of the better gimmicks of the 90's. Legit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Top 10 of 2011 Matches:

1) Punk vs. Cena MITB ****1/2
2) Orton vs. Christian OTL- ****1/2
3) SD EC- ****1/4
4) Orton vs. Christian Summerslam- ****1/4
5) Punk vs. Cena Summerslam- ****1/4
6) Edge vs. Ziggler RR- ****
7) Christian vs. Del Rio EC- ****
8) Christian vs. Orton SD (where Chrisitian lost title, can't remember date)- ****
9) Punk vs. Cena Raw (No. 1 Contenders match after Summerslam... can't remember date)- ****
10) Daniel Bryan vs. Wade Barrett Summerslam- ****

So let's see who has the most matches in my top 10 :

Christian- 4
Punk- 3
Cena- 3
Orton- 3
Edge- 2
Wade Barrett- 2
Rey- 1
Daniel Bryan- 1
Big Show- 1
Drew McIntyre- 1
Kane- 1
Ziggler- 1
Del Rio- 1


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

EBboy™ said:


> Top 10 of 2011 Matches:
> 
> 1) Punk vs. Cena MITB ****1/2
> 2) Orton vs. Christian OTL- ****1/2
> ...


No real complaints with your list. Christian being included so much isn't a surprise, he has been the most consistent wrestler this year in my opinion.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RockCity™;10697304 said:


> No real complaints with your list. Christian being included so much isn't a surprise, he has been the most consistent wrestler this year in my opinion.


Thanks. Although I don't have a top 20 in my head, if I did make it a top 20, I think Orton would probably take the top spot... and Ziggler would probably also move up a bit.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Christian vs Orton match from 5/6 is vastly overrated imo. It's only sightly over 10 minutes, which means by the time the intensity picked up it ended in a flash. Nothing too special. Everything else they did this year blew it away.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

My top ten:

1. Punk vs Cena MITB - *****
2. Undertaker vs Triple H WM - ****1/2
3. Christian vs Randy Orton SS - ****1/4
4. Christian vs Randy Orton OTL - ****1/4
5. Punk vs Cena SS - ****1/4
6. Smackdown Chamber - ****1/4
7. Del Rio vs Christian ER - ****
8. Del Rio vs Punk vs Mysterio Raw - ***3/4
9. Punk vs Orton ER - ***3/4
10. Edge vs Dolph Ziggler RR - ***3/4

Honorable mentions: Punk/Ziggler, SD MITB & Punk/Del Rio


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Judgment Day 2009*
Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho - ***3/4
Christian vs. Jack Swagger - ***1/4 
CM Punk vs. Umaga - ***1/4
Jeff Hardy vs. Edge - ***1/4 
John Morrison vs. Shelton Benjamin - ***
Batista vs. Randy Orton - **1/2 
Big Show vs. John Cena – ¼*

Never really heard this PPV be talked about but wow what a PPV it is. 5 matches ***+ means the PPV is instantly going to be good. Loved Jericho/Rey so much. Haven't seen the next two matches they have on PPV but if they are anything like this one, I am excited. This had wrestling and storytelling mixed in brilliantly. Umaga/Punk, Benjamin/Morrison and Swagger/Christian were all good matches on a similar level to each other. Great under card! Edge/Hardy was similar to what I expected but still a good match. Some original moves and a nice finished helped top it off. Orton/Batista was good for the structure of the match. There was too much focus on Orton trying to get himself disqualified for my liking but still a decent match. Hated Cena/Show though. Cena barely got in any offence for the entire match yet wins with one move? Poor booking that made Show look bad!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Never seen that PPV yet. Heard the overall result was that it worked. 

You're in for a treat whenever you watch the next Jericho vs Mysterio matches. The one from The Bash was the 2nd best match of the year, imo. Only behind Undertaker/Shawn and we all know that atmosphere was impossible to top. 

Extreme Rules ~ ****
The Bash ~ ****1/2
Smackdown 7/3/09 ~ ***3/4 (much of the same format as past ones, but still great.)


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hunter/Undertaker and Punk/Cena (MITB) are the two best. Don't care for the rest.


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone got a review of the Triple H King of Kings dvd. Also what would you guys like to see on a Triple H 3 disc set.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

This was discussed a month or two back but as it is a bit nearer to the end of this year, who'd everyone have down as wrestler of the year? I'd personally go for Orton, who has definitely re-made me a fan of his. I'd not argue against suggestions of Punk, Cena or Christian either.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

aaronsmith27 said:


> Anyone got a review of the Triple H King of Kings dvd. Also what would you guys like to see on a Triple H 3 disc set.


I would like to see the HHH vs Rock Iron Man Match, as well as HBK vs HHH Street fight at Summerslam, since that hasn't been on DVD in a long time, and also the HHH vs Jericho Last man Standing match, since that has never been on DVD, that I know of, for some reason.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Randy Orton is my WOTY. I've enjoyed just about every match he's had this year from Punk to Christian to Sheamus to Ziggler to Henry. Even his matches with Kane, Barrett, Rhodes and Otunga have been almost surprisingly good-really good. He's been TV match king this year for sure.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Here's just a few matches I'd like to see on the new Triple H dvd, and ultimately if they're included, I'm buyin it.

vs. Chris Jericho (Last Man Standing) - Fully Loaded 2000
vs. Kurt Angle - Royal Rumble 2001
vs. Booker T - Wrestlemania XIX
DX vs. Rated RKO - New Year's Revolution 2007
vs. Umaga (Street Fight) - Cyber Sunday 2007
vs. Randy Orton (Last Man Standing) - No Mercy 2007
vs. Jeff Hardy - Armageddon 2007, Cyber Sunday 2008, or No Mercy 2008. 
vs. John Cena - Night of Champions 2008 I believe
ANY DX vs. Legacy tag match, preferably Hell in a Cell or Breaking Point though.

That's excluding vs. Taker from Mania and vs. Punk from NOC from this year, which I'll already have at that point.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Don't think there are really any HHH matches I don't already own on DVD that I want on DVD. Maybe the odd TV match in DVD quality would be nice instead of the "not always perfect" recorded to DVD quality that I have, but meh, not being a huge HHH fan limits me .


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Vader13 said:


> This was discussed a month or two back but as it is a bit nearer to the end of this year, who'd everyone have down as wrestler of the year? I'd personally go for Orton, who has definitely re-made me a fan of his. I'd not argue against suggestions of Punk, Cena or Christian either.


From what I've seen in WWE 2011, I'm going with Punk.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Anyone know any sites I can find old house shows on dvd?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> *Survivor Series 2011*
> 
> Alberto Del Rio vs CM Punk ****3/4*
> John Cena & The Rock vs R-Truth & The Miz **3/4*
> ...


lol Damn thats low for the Main event. Had low expectations and wasn't taking that match seriously at all. So I thought it ended up being a fun/nostalgic match with a pretty silly ending. Only thing that comes out of that ending is that it plays into Cena's "character" storyline. As far as wrestling goes nothing to shabby. Just meh. Rock wasnt as bad as people made him out to be from a 7 year absence and I marked for his perfect plex. The match prior with Punk I agree, was pretty good and gave us our good wrestling fix. As well as the win.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

aaronsmith27 said:


> Anyone got a review of the Triple H King of Kings dvd. Also what would you guys like to see on a Triple H 3 disc set.


*Disc One* ~ 

1) _RAW 5/22/95_ ~ vs John Crystal ~ 1/4* 

2) _RAW 10/21/96_ ~ vs Marc Mero ~ _WWF Intercontinental Championship_ ~ *3/4

3) _King of the Ring 1997_ ~ vs Mankind ~ _King of the Ring 97 Finals_ ~ ***1/2

4) _WrestleMania 14 _~ vs vs Owen Hart ~ _WWF European Championship_ ~ ***1/2

5) _RAW 8/23/99_ ~ vs Mankind ~ _WWF Championship_ ~ **

6) _No Mercy 1999_ ~ vs Steve Austin ~ _WWF Championship/No Holds Barred Match_ ~ ***1/4

7) _No Way Out 2000_ ~ vs Cactus Jack ~ _Hell In A Cell_ ~ ****1/4

+ Royal Rumble 2002 joined in progress when he enters.

*Disc Two* ~ 

1) _Armageddon 2002_ ~ vs Shawn Michaels ~ _Three Stages of Hell_ ~ ***3/4

2) _Vengeance 2005_ ~ vs Batista ~ _Hell In A Cell_ ~ ****1/2

3) _Survivor Series 2005_ ~ vs Ric Flair ~ _Last Man Standing_ ~ ****1/4

4) _Backlash 2006_ ~ vs John Cena & Edge ~ _WWE Championship/Triple Threat Match_ ~ ****​
It only covered the essentials of his career here. Get it if you really enjoy Triple H. If not, you can pass.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Disc 2 looks interesting. I thought the 3SOH with Michaels sucked balls, but I do enjoy the other three matches quite a bit.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I thought that too. I watched it again not long ago and thought to myself, hey, this is actually pretty good. That might be a touch generous rating considering how it felt a lot more entertaining upon the last watch, but it blows away the dullfest that is their Hell In A Cell match. I can't finish it. Right idea to make it an "epic" encounter. Wrong way of doing it. LET ME WORK ON YOUR BACK FOR TWENTY MINUTES.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Vader13 said:


> This was discussed a month or two back but as it is a bit nearer to the end of this year, who'd everyone have down as wrestler of the year? I'd personally go for Orton, who has definitely re-made me a fan of his. I'd not argue against suggestions of Punk, Cena or Christian either.


Christian - just great performances match after match after match. I'd say he was about one of two or three workers in the wwe who I look forward to seeing wrestle anyone on the roster.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I've gotten a new lack of interest in Orton from a character/personality standpoint, but his in ring work has improved so much. He's been on point all year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ringer worker of the year I'd say Orton and then Christian, Punk, Cena & Mysterio making the top five. Mysterio was awesome enough the first 8 months to make up for the injury.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Same here though I'd have Ziggler instead of Cena.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cena outweight Dolph easily considering his matches with Punk set the curve.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Well yeah I guess a lot depends on how highly you rate those matches - for me their series amounts to a four star bout and two at three and a half stars. Cena definitely brought it on PPV but I lost count of how many of his mediocre tv matches I had to suffer through. Dolph only really had one truly memorable PPV clash at the Rumble but he was in consistently good matches throughout the year.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

10 great matches > 20 solid matches. Quality is always better than quantity.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I think ten great matches is pushing it - if we count four stars as great then I've got:

Cena vs Punk (MITB), Cena vs Rey (Raw), Cena vs Del Rio vs Punk (Hell in a Cell). I'm probably missing a couple but I doubt I'm missing seven. Which bouts are you thinking of?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

vs Punk RAW 6/13
vs Punk MITB
vs Punk Summerslam 
vs Punk RAW 8/22
vs Mysterio 7/25
vs Punk vs Del Rio Hell in a Cell
vs Del Rio Night of Champions
vs Del Rio Vengeance
vs Miz RAW 5/2
w/The Miz vs Gabriel/Slater RAW 2/21


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hailsabin said:


> vs Punk RAW 6/13 - don't think I've seen this match.
> vs Punk MITB - ****
> vs Punk Summerslam - *** 1/2
> vs Punk RAW 8/22 - *** 1/2
> ...


All in all that is a good list despite the matches I haven't seen. But I will still take a Ziggler 2011 match box set over a Cena one. But seriously, Miz and Cena actually had a great match? I'm very intrigued by this.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The 5/2 Miz/Cena match is very good. (Y)


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm in shock. Will have to track it down and see it for my own eyes.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't sleep on the tag team championship match either. I loved that one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thought the Del Rio/Cena match was really bizarre because of the ring and such but ended up being really fun. Remember little of Cena/Del Rio from NOC but I did see it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The fact that the ring was smashed made me excited for how Cena/Del Rio would pan out. Another match I really got into. Different approach which was REALLY needed since the build for it was pure garbage.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

The last man standing was perfect popcorn entertainment. I thought the other Del Rio/Cena PPV singles match was good but lacked a sense of urgency.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm a fan of both. Always thought they would mesh well together.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

I just finished the 1st Disc of the McMahon DVD the WWE Released. I actually overall enjoyed it which surprised the hell out of me. There was obviously a lot skipped over and a lot of crap and masturbation on Vinces part but i really enjoyed the stuff with his family and especially Shane/Steph who were really good. 

The Regal extra as well was really surprising to hear. Especially after seeing him kiss Vinces ass. I'd be very surprised if Regal ever leaves the WWE.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The Cena/Del Rio LMS match fell apart for me when they tried to do the "oh my god, he's crushed under a huge trailer thingy" spot. Same as when Orton tried to explode Cena with pyro. Suspension of disbelief goes only so far.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I remember JBL throwing Cena into a car and lighting the car on fire and then Cena just jumping out like it was nothing and beating him down at GAB '08. And the week before that they made it look like JBL murdered Cena.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> The Cena/Del Rio LMS match fell apart for me when they tried to do the "oh my god, he's crushed under a huge trailer thingy" spot. Same as when Orton tried to explode Cena with pyro. Suspension of disbelief goes only so far.


That blow up with the pyro part was my favorite moment of the Bragging Rights Ironman match.

Touche, at Brye's examples too. That Parking Lot Brawl was AWESOME.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Brye said:


> I remember JBL throwing Cena into a car and lighting the car on fire and then Cena just jumping out like it was nothing and beating him down at GAB '08. And the week before that they made it look like JBL murdered Cena.


I hated that match, and the lead-up to it. The SuperCena schtick was out of control.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cena lost the match though. I fail to understand how that qualifies as "Super" Cena.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I was actually there live at that PPV...

... I didn't know how to describe that match then and still don't know. It was something...

... JBL won though... clean by the match type, so it was awesome. Cena actually I think just lost by getting shoved into the front windshield of a car. 

2008 Cena wasn't really Super Cena until his second return. He lost clean at Mania, lost clean at NOC, lost clean at GAB, and lost clean at Summerslam.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Exactly. If anything, Cena wasn't dominate at all in 2008. Sure he came back to beat Jericho twice. Both matches were awesome so who gives a damn?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Parking lot brawls are generally awesome, imo.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

John Cena vs Eddie Guerrero & Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman, FTW.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Plus they're pretty realistic when done by TNA. :lmao

Where you at Rock316AE?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TNA backstage brawls are the worst in the history of mankind. Hobos drunk fighting with the one arm they each have left are better.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I've always thought GAB '08 was a pretty underrated show. I LOVED all the Batista/Punk matches from the year, Cena/JBL was fun, Matt/Shelton had a good US Title match, and I think the main event was pretty good too. Oh yeah! Plus it had a Michaels/Jericho match. I wanna watch that whole ppv again now...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

A good PPV. I always liked it. From the ones I have seen, 08 delivered with PPVs.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

BREAKING NEWS!~



> WWE’s planned DVD and Blu-ray release on Triple H, which we revealed was scheduled for this year and later postponed until 2012, now looks to be confirmed.
> 
> Amazon have put up for a listing for the new WWE DVD release on Triple H over here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just showed GAB '08 to a friend for the first time last friday and he liked it. 

Michaels gets so fucking bloody during that Jericho match. Still think HBK is my favorite in ring competitor of all time.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That was proably Shawn's best bladejob. Not due to the blood. Due it being used in the BEST way possible for the story. Excellent.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*RAW: The Beginning (The Best of Seasons 1 & 2) - Disc 2*

Shawn Michaels vs. Ross Greenberg - 1/4*
_June 7, 1993_

*2 out of 3 Falls*
Marty Jannetty vs. Doink The Clown - ***1/2
_June 21, 1993_

Bret Hart vs. Bam Bam Bigelow - **3/4
_July 26, 1993_

Randy Savage vs. Doink The Clown - **1/2
_August 2, 1993_

Ted Dibiase vs. The 123 Kid - *
_August 16, 1993_

Doink The Clown vs. Cory Student - 1/4*
_October 4, 1993_

*Vacant Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon vs. Rick Martel - ***1/4
_October 11, 1993_

Razor Ramon vs. Diesel - *
_November 29, 1993_

Shawn Michaels vs. The 123 Kid - **1/2
_December 6, 1993_

Jeff Jarrett vs. PJ Walker - 1/4*
_December 20, 1993_

*Overall Disc Score: 7.25/10*​
- This disc was more segment and storyline heavy. You got the Yokozuna vs. America BodySlam Challenge where Luger is magically a face all of a sudden, the entire segment where Crush turns on Savage and beats the shit out of him, Heenan getting thrown out of RAW (and basically the company) and a bunch of little vignettes and clips including Double J's debut. That's right ,J, E, Double F. J,A, Double R, E, Double T. That's Double J, Jeff Jarrett! That shit got old quick. Match quality was fairly solid but not on the level of the first disc.

- A huge plus of this disc is more Doink than you can shake a stick at! His match against Jannetty is so damn good and easily the longest match I've seen from either guy. The 3rd fall on its own is very good but when you add in the first two it's really great. It's just somethin you don't see mainstream these days. Imagine turning on RAW one day, and you hear the opening match is gonna be, idk, Jack Swagger vs. Evan Bourne in a 2/3 Falls match that ends up going all 3 falls and well over 20 minutes. Just no way. Anyways, the Savage match is really fun too. But then 2 months later when we see him again, he's a face!?!? Fuuuuuuuck that...

- Bret/Bam Bam was going along great, I thought I'd see another gem on this set, but then Lawler comes out in the crowd and starts talking to Bret's parents and fucking ruins EVERYTHING. The crowd goes totally silent and focuses on Lawler, which nothing that he says is funny. Nothing of any importance is happening in the ring, so Bret just slips out and walks up to the balcony and gets counted out. Kinda pissed me off tbh. Everything was really good before that though.

- The IC Title match was a very pleasant surprise. Rick Martel has always been a guy for me where I know he's pretty much always hangin around doin nothin significant, for years and years in the company, but I felt like he'd give anyone a good match because he was just one of those old veteran technical guys. And I've honestly never seen that from him until this match. He has a great heel performance against Razor and does some really good work on his back, and the way Razor had to straight muscle him up to get him up in the Razor's Edge looked incredibly believable. It was one of those moments where Martel made his jump too early so Razor had to dead lift him straight up and since his back had been worked on the whole match, it made it look like he was hardcore struggling. Crowd was hot as fuck for the finish too. Great match. Anyone wanna recommend me any good Rick Martel matches?

- HBK/123 was a fine match with some good counters and high flying, but the finish was flat as hell. Shawn hits him with 2 straight Razor's Edges (yes, you're reading that correctly) so Ramon decided to come out and save The Kid from a 3rd, which causes a countout. Post match stuff was really good though. Really heated up the feud between the two.​


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> BREAKING NEWS!~


Hope that DVD is called VASTLY OVERRATED: The Triple H Collection.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh shit son!

Yeah I've never been a Trips fan myself but he'd certainly had some great matches in his day, which is the only reason I buy dvds. Match quality.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Trips/Benjamin on that DVD and I'll consider it but probably not because of the circumstances.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Oh shit son!
> 
> Yeah I've never been a Trips fan myself but he'd certainly had some great matches in his day, which is the only reason I buy dvds. Match quality.


I didn't say he was bad, I just find him to be "Above Average" as opposed to WWE promoting him as a GOAT canadate.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Trips can be annoying as hell but I think he's been an amazing worker and every now and again cuts a stunning promo. His mic performance against Punk on the Raw prior to their No hallsbarred match was promo of the year imo.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

EBboy™ said:


> I was actually there live at that PPV...
> 
> ... I didn't know how to describe that match then and still don't know. It was something...
> 
> ...


I was there too and I hated that match with a passion. I was in the nosebleeds in the corner section and couldn't see any of the screens from my seat. I didn't see what happened backstage until I bought the DVD.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hailsabin said:


> That was proably Shawn's best bladejob. Not due to the blood. Due it being used in the BEST way possible for the story. Excellent.


No love for Badd Blood? That shot of him they used in the old Raw intro was fucking amazing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Henry Hill said:


> Trips can be annoying as hell but I think he's been an amazing worker and every now and again cuts a stunning promo. His mic performance against Punk on the Raw prior to their No hallsbarred match was promo of the year imo.


HHH's work screams average to me in every aspect of every year except 2000, where he was amazing in the ring. He's one of the best heels of all time to thanks to that run. Since then he cuts a great promo every once in a while and has a great match every once in a while, but consistently there are plenty better than him. I don't know if I'd call that promo of the year (especially with the Punk shoot being in the same year), but it was a good promo. But I don't know though. HHH whenever he gets really serious and intense just sounds forced to me and rarely believable. His facial expressions also get kinda funny when he gets like that. It's why I find his mic skills super overrated... but he is still very good, just not even close to one of the best like I've seen claimed time and time again. 

It's funny, because he gets a lot of credit for his mic skills, and yet I rarely see his in ring skills talked about anywhere near as much... I mean even on average during his last run in 2009-2010, he could still put on decent matches consistently, and get a good-great match depending on his opponent. He never got back to where he was in 2000, but even over the last few years I'd rate his in ring skills over his mic skills any day.

But to each his own I suppose.



> I was there too and I hated that match with a passion. I was in the nosebleeds in the corner section and couldn't see any of the screens from my seat. I didn't see what happened backstage until I bought the DVD.


You know, it's funny. I recall kids who were in front of me, and their reactions to a lot of the stuff... and especially after Cena lost. It was like one of those cases where very colorful and playful land turns gray and depressing. 

I was happy though to see Cena lose, and to JBL no less.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brye said:


> Trips/Benjamin on that DVD and I'll consider it but probably not because of the circumstances.


It is? Oh fun stuff. Haven't seen it in a while.



McQueen said:


> I didn't say he was bad, I just find him to be "Above Average" as opposed to WWE promoting him as a GOAT canadate.


YES. My opinion exactly. I've enjoyed matches from him. All because he's been a main eventer in WWE doesn't make him anywhere near the top of the list. Bobby Eaton would probably make my Top 10 workers of all time. He's never been a world champ and is vastly less known by a majority of mainstream wrestling fans and idk if Trips would even make Top 50. Popularity doesn't make you "the best". Can cement your legacy just fine. You need some more redeeming qualities than just X amount of title reigns.



RyanPelley said:


> No love for Badd Blood? That shot of him they used in the old Raw intro was fucking amazing.


That's a very memorable one too. Actually mattered, so it gets my praise. GAB 2008 was the best off the top of my head because, as I said, it ties into the story so well. Shawn has bladed too many times when he shouldn't have that I've lost count.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Hailsabin said:


> TNA backstage brawls are the worst in the history of mankind. Hobos drunk fighting with the one arm they each have left are better.


Ray and Devon had a decent one.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Trips best year might actually be 2005 looking back. 2000 was still great, but 2005 had the Batista angle that was fucking awesome and MADE the guy into a legit main eventer right next to Cena. Then when he came back he gave Flair the best run he'd had in like, 13 years or something. Ok so 2000 probably IS better, but fuck his 2005 was pretty great for the 2 major angles he was involved in. He made a rookie and he re-made a veteran.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Some folks just can't appreciate greatness when it's in front of them  lol. Anyways, super stoked for this DVD. Thank fuck it actually seems to be confirmed now. I've been waiting years for this. Hopefully they give us a good one.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

KingCal said:


> Trips best year might actually be 2005 looking back. 2000 was still great, but 2005 had the Batista angle that was fucking awesome and MADE the guy into a legit main eventer right next to Cena. Then when he came back he gave Flair the best run he'd had in like, 13 years or something. Ok so 2000 probably IS better, but fuck his 2005 was pretty great for the 2 major angles he was involved in. He made a rookie and he re-made a veteran.


Yeah, I've always thought 2005 was his second best year myself. He made Batista and had a very good feud with Flair (and gave him his best match imo since Flair returned to WWE in 02 in their cage match). Plus as I've said, after he returned I really enjoyed his heel work.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Anybody think that the timing of the release could be a possible hint regarding retirement for Trips? It's coming out right around Mania time. Last time they did that HBK left lol. I wouldn't be surprised tbh, as far as being in the ring goes I mean. He seems happy as larry with that office in CT.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

WWE continues to make dvds for Wrestlers that already have had there, done that. I guess they will probally wait until the end of his career but if they don't end up giving Christian his own dvd that's *horseshit* considering Austin and HHH are both now getting yet another DVD. Didn't they give John Morrison his own dvd? *HORSESHIT*.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> WWE continues to make dvds for Wrestlers that already have had there, done that. I guess they will probally wait until the end of his career but if they don't end up giving Christian his own dvd that's *horseshit* considering Austin and HHH are both now getting yet another DVD. Didn't they give John Morrison his own dvd? *HORSESHIT*.


This will be HHH's first proper DVD since 2002. If you want to have a go at somebody for getting lots of releases blame Mysterio! He's had about about 5 lol.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> HHH whenever he gets really serious and intense just sounds forced to me and rarely believable.


I actually think he does those type of promos better than anyone in the business. It's his laboured comedy that annoys me. He can be funny on occasion but when he pulls that face as if he's just said the most amusing thing in the world it makes me hate him passionately especially when it comes at the expense of burying other talent.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Henry Hill said:


> I actually think he does those type of promos better than anyone in the business. It's his laboured comedy that annoys me. He can be funny on occasion but when he pulls that face as if he's just said the most amusing thing in the world it makes me hate him passionately especially when it comes at the expense of burying other talent.


Wow, that's almost the complete the opposite for me, sentence by sentence. I think he's pretty mediocre at those serious/intense promos, but I do really like his style of humor and his delivery of it. Granted, at times it can be bad for whoever's on the receiving end, but I still find it really funny.

But like I said, to each his own. But we're literally on opposite ends of the world when it comes to that 



> Anybody think that the timing of the release could be a possible hint regarding retirement for Trips? It's coming out right around Mania time. Last time they did that HBK left lol. I wouldn't be surprised tbh, as far as being in the ring goes I mean. He seems happy as larry with that office in CT.


If we're lucky.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> If we're lucky.


Don't worry. He'll still be around annoying the hell out of you all in a suit this time around.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Don't worry. He'll still be around annoying the hell out of you all in a suit this time around.


Eh, as long as he's not participating in feuds, I'm all for it!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> Eh, as long as he's not participating in feuds, I'm all for it!


Nah. I'm pretty sure he'll be burying everybody in sight as usual.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Nah. I'm pretty sure he'll be burying everybody in sight as usual.


If Del Rio is included in the burials, then I'm cool with it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> It is? Oh fun stuff. Haven't seen it in a while.


I don't think the listing is out yet, I'm not sure what I was even saying in that post but I hope it's on it.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

I'd imagine HHH sitting in the office while the summer of punk angle was going on and thought "well I want a piece of that lol" and just jumped in for a good time, then thought "hey is nash doing anything, get him on the phone lets throw him in the angle lol" then thought "Ya know I think I'll just beat Punk in a match lol" then thought "you know why not just drop the whole Punk thing and do a walkout angle, me being the center of it lol" and now one of the biggest and important angles in years had led up to HHH V Nash in 2011 in a ladder with a sledgehammer on top match... HHH lol.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

lol


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The only way HHH vs Nash ladder with a sledge hammer on top match will be in anyway bearable would be if HHH "wrestles" Nash with that Santa hat on.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I was hoping for Trips to do a springboard shooting star press through a ladder to Nash.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I find it cowardly when Triple H starts making jokes with the intent to make other guys on the roster look bad.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

He'll do a 450 off a ladder and whack Nash with the hammer on landing _with_ a Santa hat on his head that never falls off. Best. Match. Ever.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I find it cowardly when Triple H starts making jokes with the intent to make other guys on the roster look bad.


"Hey I've wrestled most of the guys in that parking lot, the broomstick will give me a better match then most of them"

And yeah the spot the Buck of the Stars suggested would be cool and elevate the match, but I dont actually blame HHH for the utter shit infested train wreck that is to come next week, because I doubt Ric Flair in his prime boosted with steriodel awsomeness could get a watchable match out of Nash in the current state he's in. Just watch this past Raw he looked like shit that had been shat out of another shit, and Nash was never any good at anything ever in the first place.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey in 1996 Nash was world class at fixing his hair in the middle of a match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

lol at the Punk mark having a go at somebody for making people look bad on the mic. "You're one dimensional and people change the channel whenever you come on the screen but hey, despite that I actually think you're pretty bad ass and take you seriously as a challenger Alberto. That's why I'm going to make stupid faces at everything you say and then belittle you when you're finished. Yay!"


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like the piped in boos during this Wade promo. Crowd didn't give a shit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> lol at the Punk mark having a go at somebody for making people look bad on the mic. "You're one dimensional and people change the channel whenever you come on the screen but hey, despite that I actually think you're pretty bad ass and take you seriously as a challenger Alberto. That's why I'm going to make stupid faces at everything you say and then belittle you when you're finished. Yay!"


Yeah, but Del Rio deserves it. 



> I like the piped in boos during this Wade promo. Crowd didn't give a shit.


Fuck the crowd, the promo was great.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

That makes it OK then. Sigh. I guess I forgot about those damn double standards. Silly me.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> That makes it OK then. Sigh. I guess I forgot about those damn double standards. Silly me.


Indeed. Although no one should be buried except for Alberto Del Rio. That's why I was hoping he'd be in a feud with HHH soon.  However now, Punk is doing a good enough job with the burying that HHH's services aren't required.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The rate they're going with him I wouldn't be surprised if they had him go over HHH at Mania and then have him end the streak on the same night lol. What's the best part? He still probably wouldn't be over.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> The rate they're going with him I wouldn't be surprised if they had him go over HHH at Mania and then have him end the streak on the same night lol. What's the best part? He still probably wouldn't be over.


They'd have him beat HHH, win the WWE Title, then get put into the World Title match, win that, become Undisputed Champion, then challenge Undertaker after his streak match, make Taker tap out to end the streak, and then interrupt the Rock/Cena match, taking both men out, making Rock tap out and scream like a girl... oh, and he'd attack Cena first so Cena wins by DQ...

... and not a single fuck would be given by the crowd.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> They'd have him beat HHH, win the WWE Title, then get put into the World Title match, win that, become Undisputed Champion, then challenge Undertaker after his streak match, make Taker tap out to end the streak, and then interrupt the Rock/Cena match, taking both men out, making Rock tap out and scream like a girl... oh, and he'd attack Cena first so Cena wins by DQ...
> 
> ... and not a single fuck would be given by the crowd.


I'm pretty sure you're talking about Del Rio right? LOL. Hard to understand with Punk/Del Rio/HHH talk lol


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> The rate they're going with him I wouldn't be surprised if they had him go over HHH at Mania and then have him end the streak on the same night lol. What's the best part? He still probably wouldn't be over.


You cant be talking about Punk here?? lol. Punk is the most over or 2nd most over guy on the roster. Del Rio damn sure isnt over. 

And who has Punk buried?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

blazegod99 said:


> And who has Punk buried?


According to some guys (I don't watch Raw), he BERIED ADR and Teh Miz on Raw. I'm not saying they don't deserve it, but still... He buried them on the mic, few days before PPV.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I think there is certainly a difference between a petty insult on the mic and a Triple H level bullshit breaking the forth wall "you're a nobody" insult.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah. He takes it too far sometimes since he knows he won't really be punished for saying such shit or breaking the 4th wall. I understand trash talking is and should be a part of Wrestling but it often times seems like the only point of it is to stroke his own ego. If someone like Tyler Reks made a comment like his Broomstick quip a few weeks ago he'd probably be fired on the spot.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

blazegod99 said:


> I'm pretty sure you're talking about Del Rio right? LOL. Hard to understand with Punk/Del Rio/HHH talk lol


lol, yep, it's Del Rio we're talking about.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The "vote of confidence" promo this year on RAW where he buried Wade Barrett was a good example. Now, McQueen, I think you might have not minded it too much, but point being it isn't needed. Insult the guy. Don't try and make their credibility null and void because they're not you, Paul Levesque.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Even though I don't personally give a shit about Wade, thats another good point. Seems to me like 90% of the time the guy is looking for an angle to make himself look better than improve the show on a whole. Thats just my two cents though.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's why I have such a dislike for the guy now. Don't do it man. We all know your career will probably not be paralleled by most on the roster atm. Don't put them down for it. You've worked a good number of memorable matches, now let that be what we remember you for. Not that idiot who has to stroke his ego more than his dick on a daily basis.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Been watching a shit load of Smackdown 03 of late and Benoit was pretty amazing that year most of his TV matches were pretty good/great.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

blazegod99 said:


> You cant be talking about Punk here?? lol. Punk is the most over or 2nd most over guy on the roster. Del Rio damn sure isnt over.
> 
> And who has Punk buried?


We're talking about Del Rio lol.



Hailsabin said:


> I think there is certainly a difference between a petty insult on the mic and a Triple H level bullshit breaking the forth wall "you're a nobody" insult.


I think you're making a difference when there isn't one. Punk saying that ADR is one dimensional, that everybody changes the channel when he comes on and making stupid faces while he's talking is no different from the broomstick comment or Miz saying that Ziggler needs Vickie to get a reaction and the list goes on. They're all uncalled for comments. But as usual, whenever HHH does something it has to be worse or there has to be some big ulterior motive behind it.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> We're talking about Del Rio lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're making a difference when there isn't one. Punk saying that ADR is one dimensional, that everybody changes the channel when he comes on and making stupid faces while he's talking is no different from the broomstick comment or Miz saying that Ziggler needs Vickie to get a reaction and the list goes on. *They're all uncalled for comments. But as usual, whenever HHH does something it has to be worse or there has to be some big ulterior motive behind it*.


The reason why HHH gets more heat for it is that he is an extreme figure of authority in the company, so why do it? theres no benefit for the company what so ever when the guy who's damn near in charge just makes the performers look like shit. He just does it for the lol's when Miz and Punk are doing it to both try and establish themselves.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I think you're making a difference when there isn't one. Punk saying that ADR is one dimensional, that everybody changes the channel when he comes on and making stupid faces while he's talking is no different from the broomstick comment or Miz saying that Ziggler needs Vickie to get a reaction and the list goes on. They're all uncalled for comments. But as usual, whenever HHH does something it has to be worse or there has to be some big ulterior motive behind it.


Miz's was pretty harsh. No doubt. Gonna concur with what was posted ^ me. Triple H is a big deal backstage. Hell, he'll probably be running the whole organization in a few years. Why should he go out there and totally demoralize anyone just for kicks? Vince made Regal kiss his ass yet that didn't even come across as bad as some Triple H insults do. There is the difference there between storyline purposes and useless ego stroking.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> According to some guys (I don't watch Raw), he BERIED ADR and Teh Miz on Raw. I'm not saying they don't deserve it, but still... He buried them on the mic, few days before PPV.


He didn't really bury them, he just pointed out things that their characters do all the time. Like ADR and his "destiny" stuff.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^The sooner most realize that, then this forums's WWE section will get less dumb.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

^If it's anything negative about someone "popular", the WWE section will never realize that. But against say Big Bossman or Eli Cottonwood, it'll always be "quoted for truth!"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*RAW 10/19/09*
John Cena vs Triple H - ***3/4

Love this match more than the WM one and I still need to rewatch the NOC one because I haven't seen it since it happened. They said this was their 4th encounter but I have no idea when the other was. Probably just a throwaway match that ended in DQ back in '05 or '06 or something.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

jblvdx said:


> The reason why HHH gets more heat for it is that he is an extreme figure of authority in the company, so why do it? theres no benefit for the company what so ever when the guy who's damn near in charge just makes the performers look like shit. He just does it for the lol's when Miz and Punk are doing it to both try and establish themselves.


The reason HHH gets heat for it is because he's HHH. I mean look at what's going on here. You're actually justifying other people doing it but saying that when he does it it's wrong. I'm sorry but if he does it and it's wrong then when other people do it it has to be wrong too. What is the benefit to the company when Punk completely no sells Del Rio on the mic? Did him standing there doing stuff like this...










... while ADR was trying to act like a threat sell any PPV's? I don't think so. It's so damn laughable to try and justify it for Punk/Miz on the grounds that they're trying to establish themselves lol. If it's wrong for HHH to say a broomstick is better than the roster, which it is, wrong of him to say I mean, then it's wrong for Punk to do what he did and for Miz to say what he said. 



Hailsabin said:


> Miz's was pretty harsh. No doubt. Gonna concur with what was posted ^ me. Triple H is a big deal backstage. Hell, he'll probably be running the whole organization in a few years. Why should he go out there and totally demoralize anyone just for kicks? Vince made Regal kiss his ass yet that didn't even come across as bad as some Triple H insults do. There is the difference there between storyline purposes and useless ego stroking.


He shouldn't be doing it but neither should anybody else. You can't give Punk, Miz and whoever else a free pass while pointing the gun at HHH for doing the exact same thing. You can bet your ass that had HHH said what Miz said on Raw this week there would be about 10 threads on it full of posts similar to yours. But because it's Miz most seem to let it slide. As for the difference between storyline purpose and ego stroking, I'd hardly call Miz or Punk's comments as being for the purpose of the storyline when all they did was make the storyline and both men's opponents look like shit. If Miz taking a shot at Ziggler for not being able to get a reaction whilst basking in the glory of his boos or Punk constantly stating that Stephanie wears the pants in the family to a chorus of ohhhhs and ahhhhs isn't ego stroking then I don't know what is. All of them are guilty of it. Trying to justify one person doing it over another on such novel reasons is ridiculous tbh.

Well now, hasn't this thread taken a turn down irrelevancy road?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brye said:


> *RAW 10/19/09*
> John Cena vs Triple H - ***3/4
> 
> Love this match more than the WM one and I still need to rewatch the NOC one because I haven't seen it since it happened. They said this was their 4th encounter but I have no idea when the other was. Probably just a throwaway match that ended in DQ back in '05 or '06 or something.


It was their fourth. I believe their third happened somewhere between June and September and ended in DQ... and it was easily their worst match.

I have the same rating for that Raw match. Great job between the two and their second best match imo.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brye said:


> *RAW 10/19/09*
> John Cena vs Triple H - ***3/4
> 
> Love this match more than the WM one and I still need to rewatch the NOC one because I haven't seen it since it happened. They said this was their 4th encounter but I have no idea when the other was. Probably just a throwaway match that ended in DQ back in '05 or '06 or something.


It was entertaining, but far too much of a carbon copy next to the Night Of Champions 2008 & 7/6/09 match for me to really get into it. Their WrestleMania match was easily their worst. I don't care for that match at all other than Cena beat Triple H and owned all those fans.



Starbuck said:


> He shouldn't be doing it but neither should anybody else. You can't give Punk, Miz and whoever else a free pass while pointing the gun at HHH for doing the exact same thing. You can bet your ass that had HHH said what Miz said on Raw this week there would be about 10 threads on it full of posts similar to yours. But because it's Miz most seem to let it slide. As for the difference between storyline purpose and ego stroking, I'd hardly call Miz or Punk's comments as being for the purpose of the storyline when all they did was make the storyline and both men's opponents look like shit. If Miz taking a shot at Ziggler for not being able to get a reaction whilst basking in the glory of his boos or Punk constantly stating that Stephanie wears the pants in the family to a chorus of ohhhhs and ahhhhs isn't ego stroking then I don't know what is. All of them are guilty of it. Trying to justify one person doing it over another on such novel reasons is ridiculous tbh.
> 
> Well now, hasn't this thread taken a turn down irrelevancy road?


Does Punk no doubt have a gripe against Stephanie? I'm sure he does. Who's to guess that those Stephanie comments were scripted. *show of hands* About more than certain they were. I've taken most of the stuff Punk has said over the past few months as a worked shoot. Pardon about one moment mentioning the released wrestlers like Chris Masters, nothing he's said has come across to me as a legit shoot. That would be his angle. Not randomly "breaking kayfabe" at times when they weren't even called for. THAT's the point. More often then not Triple H's were way off the mark. I'm not talking about any he's said to Punk during their feud, because what I said about the worked shoots remains in tact for him too, but everything else in general. Of course you're gonna claim it is ridiculous. Anytime someone says they're sick of Triple H or something there is you chiming in with some comment. But have you noticed how it isn't just me or anything that is claiming this stuff about him? That there are OTHERS. I'm not saying all because there is a majority in this thread that "we're right". But, we're certainly not wrong for thinking like this. We don't like it and we're letting out our grievances towards his actions. Simple enough. You're a fan, so just love him and take what we say as nothing more than non-fans of his venting.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*RAW: The Beginning (The Best of Seasons 1 & 2) - Disc 3*

Bret Hart vs. Bruce Prichard - **
_February 21, 1994_

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Quebecers(c) vs. Razor Ramon & The 123 Kid - **1/2
_February 21, 1994_

*WWF Championship*
Yokozuna(c) vs. Randy Savage - ***1/4
_February 28, 1994_

Lex Luger vs. Rick Martel - **1/2
_March 28, 1994_

*10-Man Tag Team Match*
The Headshrinkers, Rick Martel, Jeff Jarrett, & Irwin R. Schyster vs. The Smokin Gunns, Tatanka, Sparky Plugg, & The 123 Kid - **1/4
_April 4, 1994_

Razor Ramon vs. Jeff Jarrett - **3/4
_April 25, 1994_

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Quebecers(c) vs. The Headshrinkers - ***1/4
_May 2, 1994_

*Sumo Match*
Yokozuna vs. Earthquake - DUD
_May 16, 1994_

*King of the Ring Qualifier*
Owen Hart vs. Doink The Clown - ***
_May 23, 1994_

*Overall Disc Score: 6/10*​
- Yeah, RAW wasn't too great around this time. It wasn't because of the wrestling, that remained well and entertaining. It was due to the shitty booking decisions when it comes to match finishes and the boring feuds that were going on at the time. Michaels and Ramon had great matches together, no doubt about that, but shit it felt like that storyline would never end. It doesn't help when Michaels and Diesel interfere in every damn match either. One other thing that was pretty terrible were Lawler's 'The King's Court' segments. They included like 4 or 5 of them on the disc and not a single one featured anything memorable or of any entertaining note.

- There were a few bright spots though. Yoko and Savage had a highly entertaining WWF Title match with tons of drama and excitement in the last several minutes. Savage is definitely at the top of the list when it comes to working with Yokozuna, he's always came off as a great underdog. The match ends in a dq but it's a dq that actually makes sense, so I'll let it slide.

- Quebecers/Headshrinkers was a pleasant surprise and a lot of fun. Basic formulaic tag match but there's a lot of great action. And finally 3 discs in they give us an Owen Hart match. It's a good one against Doink too, who's the MVP of this entire set! This is of course face Doink, played by Ray Apollo at the time. He's a solid worker and a fun little character, but fuck I wanna see more heel Doink...​


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, the Yoko/Savage match was quality indeed. Got that via Savage's set.

Thanks to your reviews I watched nothing but heel Doink matches this morning, haha. Bourne owned. I LOVED that theme of his too. Man. Talk about one hell of a great gimmick. Heel evil clown. The thing nightmares are made of. Boosh.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Yeah, the Yoko/Savage match was quality indeed. Got that via Savage's set.
> 
> Thanks to your reviews I watched nothing but heel Doink matches this morning, haha. Bourne owned. I LOVED that theme of his too. Man. Talk about one hell of a great gimmick. Heel evil clown. The thing nightmares are made of. Boosh.


Fuck yes! Seriously one of my favorite gimmicks ever. Plus the dude can wrestle with the best of em. If there's any matches you think I should see, please feel free to let me know. My exposure to his matches are limited to the ones on this set and the only other notable ones I can think of are vs. Crush at Mania and vs. Bret at Summerslam.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I think what you have and what you know he's done in terms of big high profile matches covers the ground for the time he was there, sadly. There was a Savage/Doink match from 8/2/93 on RAW that got time. Did that make the RAW set?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> I think what you have and what you know he's done in terms of big high profile matches covers the ground for the time he was there, sadly. There was a Savage/Doink match from 8/2/93 on RAW that got time. Did that make the RAW set?


Yeah it was on disc 2, the match with the Little Savage. Idk what it is but I love 1993 WWF...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Then I think all the other gems will have to be seen via MSG house shows. I looked over some right now and he duked it out with Savage on some of them. Plus Waltman, which had to be good.

Sometimes its just fun to go back and soak up all the nostalgia of a year like 1993. I'm watching all the King of the Ring 1993 tournament matches right now. I'd post my thoughts, but I got to watch Bret vs Bigelow first. Bam Bam was another awesomely underrated worker imo.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I feel guilty for not seeing more Bam Bam. Everything I have seen is obviously from WWF and then his hardcore run in WCW. Guy's a hell of a worker for his size. Heard good things about his ventures to Japan.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I have to think there is always someone that a wrestling fan can say when they get more established with the product that they wished the praised more. Your's might just the Bammer himself. 

Like for me, I'd say Bobby Eaton is my guy. Growing up I remember his matches and not really being too enthralled because:

a) He was a heel and I decided to boo him instead of cheer haha
b) He wasn't used NEARLY as well as he should have been so as a young lad who loved The Undertaker, Mick Foley and all the other stars, how would I care?

Now he's easily one of my favorite wrestlers to watch. Even in his later WCW years doing the jobs I still love to watch him. Never know what gem he might have vs whatever talent he got put up against. Especially since he tend to lose to good talent at that. Jericho, Hennig, etc.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The guy does a pretty gnarly flying knee drop 

BLUE BLOODS


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Also the man with the best leg drop in the BIZ. Alabama Jam, brotha.

Hey we saw the Blue Bloods. I can take pride in knowing that, haha.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

> ... while ADR was trying to act like a threat sell any PPV's? I don't think so. It's so damn laughable to try and justify it for Punk/Miz on the grounds that they're trying to establish themselves lol. If it's wrong for HHH to say a broomstick is better than the roster, which it is, wrong of him to say I mean, then it's wrong for Punk to do what he did and for Miz to say what he said.


The buisness and the people involved are not nice. All the top stars to ever be in the WWE made others look bad to try to get ahead and establish themselves, Austin did it, Jericho did it, The Rock sure as fuck did it and a weekly basis etc. They did it the same reason Punk and Miz did it, to try to get ahead and try to establish themselves in the company and secure a posistion. 

HHH has no fucking reason what so ever to do it. He is married to the bosses daughter and has the future of the company swimming in his balls, so why make people look bad when he is made for life, like i said for the lol's.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Dont forget Dave Sullivan bro! 

So anyone think Wade and Dolph will be world champs in 2012?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I fucking hope not with Wade. I see absolutely nothing in that guy.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yikes, lolz. Oh Bash At The Beach 1995. The memories.

I guess I could see Dolph rising up there. Wade I'm iffy on simply because a face is gonna come before him. I'm certain of that. Don't know if a Wade vs Danielson program would fly if say Danielson cashed in and got the gold.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Hailsabin said:


> Does Punk no doubt have a gripe against Stephanie? I'm sure he does. Who's to guess that those Stephanie comments were scripted. *show of hands* About more than certain they were. I've taken most of the stuff Punk has said over the past few months as a worked shoot. Pardon about one moment mentioning the released wrestlers like Chris Masters, nothing he's said has come across to me as a legit shoot. That would be his angle. Not randomly "breaking kayfabe" at times when they weren't even called for. THAT's the point. More often then not Triple H's were way off the mark. I'm not talking about any he's said to Punk during their feud, because what I said about the worked shoots remains in tact for him too, but everything else in general. Of course you're gonna claim it is ridiculous. Anytime someone says they're sick of Triple H or something there is you chiming in with some comment. But have you noticed how it isn't just me or anything that is claiming this stuff about him? That there are OTHERS. I'm not saying all because there is a majority in this thread that "we're right". But, we're certainly not wrong for thinking like this. We don't like it and we're letting out our grievances towards his actions. Simple enough. You're a fan, so just love him and take what we say as nothing more than non-fans of his venting.


I really don't care if you're taking out your grievances or don't like what he does. I got no problem with that at all. You're free to like and dislike who you want and I'm certainly not trying to change your mind. I'm also saying that him making comments like the Broomstick one and others is wrong and he shouldn't be doing it. I'm not condoning it at all. My problem was with Miz/Punk getting a free pass for doing the exact same thing. There is no difference. Punk himself has said that he pretty much works without a script so why is it that you and others feel the need to use that as justification for some of the things he says? One of his strong points is that he's a pretty witty guy. You trying to tell me that that isn't really him and that wittiness is all scripted for him? I doubt that very much. Punk is one of the best mic workers they have atm and is easily able to work without memorizing something off. You want to have a go at HHH for saying stupid shit? Go right ahead because he has said a lot of things that merit people having a problem with it, including me. But if you're going to have an issue with him doing it then have an issue with everybody doing it. All this other stuff you're talking about is simply nonsense tbh. 



jblvdx said:


> The buisness and the people involved are not nice. All the top stars to ever be in the WWE made others look bad to try to get ahead and establish themselves, Austin did it, Jericho did it, The Rock sure as fuck did it and a weekly basis etc. They did it the same reason Punk and Miz did it, to try to get ahead and try to establish themselves in the company and secure a posistion.
> 
> HHH has no fucking reason what so ever to do it. He is married to the bosses daughter and has the future of the company swimming in his balls, so why make people look bad when he is made for life, like i said for the lol's.


What a silly thing to say lol. Not even worth commenting on either really if you're coming off with rubbish like that. 

Anyways, I know this thread is for DVD discussion and it wasn't my intention to end up debating this topic in the middle of it. You guys got your final word in and I got mine. Back to the DVD's...


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - RAW - 7/2/00*

Triple H, X-Pac, Perry Saturn, Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Cactus Jack, The Rock, Rikishi & Too Cool
***3/4


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

^ Watched that match a couple of days ago (currently re-watching RAW/Smackdown from 2000). Enjoyable match, and was great to see/hear the crowd getting so into the match. Miss those crowd reactions nowadays.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Gonna go back and watch all the RAW/Smackdown matches from this year that I know were solid/good/great matches. Started randomly at this point:

_RAW 9/5/11_

John Cena/Sheamus/John Morrison/Alex Riley vs Dolph Ziggler/Jack Swagger/Christian/Wade Barrett ~ _Elimination Match_ ~ ***

In the end it was more of a "fun" match than anything too great. I did love the way the match came about, minus Teddy Long having to make ANOTHER tag team match. It felt pretty "old school" in terms of the chaos that brought on a big tag team main event. Crowd was pro-faces. Which did help too. Hearing a crowd be Pro-Cena, man, it really does get the excitement level through the roof. Jack Swagger was the star of the match though. He looked rather dominate during a LOT of it. Considering he did a bulk of the work on the heel side. About as good as something you'd see on Survivor Series nowadays, pardon it had the commercial. We've learn to except those in the lengthy bouts on tv.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*RAW: The Beginning (The Best of Seasons 1 & 2) - Disc 4*

*WWF Championship*
Bret Hart(c) vs. The 123 Kid - ***3/4
_July 11, 1994_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Diesel(c) vs. Lex Luger - ***1/4
_July 18, 1994_

*$10,000 Challenge*
Tatanka vs. Nikolai Volkoff - *1/4
_July 25, 1994_

Alundra Blayze vs. Bull Nakano - **1/2
_August 1, 1994_

Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon - ***3/4
_August 1, 1994_

Owen Hart vs. The 123 Kid- ***1/4
_August 15, 1994_

The Undertaker vs. Kwang - *3/4
_September 12, 1994_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon(c) vs. Yokozuna - **1/4
_October 24, 1994_

Jeff Jarrett vs. The British Bulldog - **1/2
_December 5, 1994_

Bob Backlund vs. Doink The Clown - *
_December 12, 1994_

Tatanka vs. The British Bulldog - *3/4
_December 24, 1994_

The Undertaker vs. The Brooklyn Brawler - SQUASH
_December 24, 1994_

*Overall Disc Score: 7.75/10*​
- This disc started out with two fantastic title matches. Bret/123 tells a great story and it's defintely one of, if not the best match in Waltman's career, but I do think it gets a tad overrated. There was a few slow moments and the one thing I don't like about Bret is that his control segments feature the same exact things every time. Backbreaker, pin. Russian leg sweep pin, pin. Middle rope elbow, pin. It gets old and it does seem like he can't think of anything else to do. But anyways, great match. Diesel/Luger is just a really good big man match with some sound offense from both guys. Just really good all around.

- Backlund/Doink put me to sleep. Terribly too long.​
*Overall Set Score: 8/10*​
- While only one of the individual sets reached the 8/10 mark, put all 4 discs together and you get a collection of fantastic tv matches and segments with tons of little gems you won't find anywhere else. Really enjoyable collectiona nd I hope they continue it.​
*Best Matches on the Set*​1. *Losers Leave WWF: *Ric Flair vs. Mr. Perfect (January 25, 1993) ****
2. Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon (August 1, 1994) ***3/4
3. *WWF Championship: *Bret Hart(c) vs. The 123 Kid (July 11, 1993) ***3/4
4. *WWF Championship: *Bret Hart(c) vs. Fatu (March 1, 1993) ***3/4
5. *2 out of 3 Falls: *Marty Jannetty vs. Doink The Clown (June 21, 1993) ***1/2​


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

They were going to make another set but it got canceled. 

Ziggler vs Rhodes vs Bryan vs Ryder was great. Go see it. ****1/2*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I second the rating on the four way. Awesome match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Concur with the two lads above. You put all 4 of those talents in the ring with some time, boosh, easy. Had to be really good.


----------



## AndyEmm (May 10, 2007)

The fatal four way was a great match last night.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Bought Unforgiven 02, No Mercy 02, Royal Rumble 08, No Way Out 08 for 5 bucks each!

Very psyched to own Unforgiven and No Mercy once again, Taker/Lesnar HIAC is one of my favorite matches.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Plus Angle/Benoit vs Edge/Mysterio from No Mercy. Lucky I still got that on stone age VHS to check it out from time to time. Oh I need it on DVD too.

I know you'll love No Way Out. Undercard matches are short, but they work. Even a one armed Rey Mysterio vs Edge match was still solid enough for what it was.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Ive seen most of the Royal Rumble and parts of NWO mainly the elimination chambers 

Might be awhile till i watch them since im trying to watch all my shows in a row & i only just finished Royal Rumble 2001


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I thought you popped that in just to watch for fun. Didn't know you haven't watched it since getting it.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Royal Rumble?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You know it.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah that was the first time ive watched it since i bought it haha, next up is WrestleMania 17 

Have you seen Angle/HHH from Rumble 01?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh man, MANIA. Love it.

Yeah, but not in YEARS. Since we rented that show was the last time I saw all of it minus Jericho vs Benoit.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Watched the 4 way from RAW and thought it was really good. Great pace, which resulted in a great match. Definitely 4 of the better talents that I see could go a long way. ****1/2*


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

KingJames23 said:


> ^ Watched that match a couple of days ago (currently re-watching RAW/Smackdown from 2000). Enjoyable match, and was great to see/hear the crowd getting so into the match. Miss those crowd reactions nowadays.


Can't believe how hot the crowd is compared to nowadays...


*ECW on Sci Fi - 11/7/06*
Big Show vs Ric Flair
***

Would have been nice if they had of actually done something with the push the Big Show was getting.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

I actually watched "Beyond the Mat" for the first time in full a couple of weeks ago, and since much of the movie was about Mick Foley, that got me interested in re-visiting the infamous HIAC match with UT, which just led to me wanting to watch the Greatest Hell in a Cell matches set. I'm two discs in, so here are some mini reviews:

*The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels*
I could see why people love this match; the formula is simple and the action never lets up. You didn't get a lot of great 30-minute WWE matches back in 1997. This perfectly established the HIAC as a "no escape" environment, given the story, and both played their parts well. It isn't my favorite HIAC, nor do I think it's the best, but it's damn good.

**** (out of 5)

*The Undertaker & Steve Austin vs. Mankind & Kane*
Nothing more than buildup to KOTR, nothing of note happened other than UT beating the crap of Paul Bearer, and Austin and Mankind brawling. Really a segment more than a match.

No rating

*The Undertaker vs. Mankind*
On one hand, you have two of the most infamous, devastating spots in wrestling history. On the other hand, you haven't much else. This is just a trainwreck in the best and worst senses. I understand why people say this is the best HIAC, considering the high standard it set for mayhem, but it's not actually a great match. The first few minutes ar obviously silent after that spot, there's chaos in the ring mid-match, and then everything that follows is anti-climactic. Lots of cred to Foley for finishing the match to completion, doesn't mean it's a great match.

***1/4

*Mankind vs. Kane*
Again, nothing more than a segment. Can't really be taken seriously as a companion piece to UT/Mankind. RAW got a little HIAC crazy in '98. I think by 2000 they realized it needed to be special to work.

No rating.

*Triple H vs. Cactus Jack*
I actually really like this match. It's not the game-changing bloodbath they had a month earlier...that match is a classic. But this is a damn good sequel that follows kind of a different formula. Granted, anyone who thinks HHH/Foley in a HIAC must assume that it's a classic, too...it's not. I just really like it. It establishes a nice formula for HIAC: attack each other, then use weapons, then take it to the outside. The action never lets up, and the end is very cool.

****

*Kurt Angle vs. The Rock vs. Steve Austin vs. Triple H vs. Rikishi vs. The Undertaker*
Save for Rikishi, probably the most star-studded match of all time. Austin. Rock. Triple H. Undertaker...that's amazing. This is not a great match at all. It's nothing but 30 minutes of brawling, inside and out of the cell, weapons, you name it. But with SIX competitors, and the level of talent of those competitors, this match never gets boring. It's wall-to-wall entertainment, a highlight of the attitude era, and a perfect sampling of Angle's title reign, foreshawdowing Rock/Austin at WM X7, HHH/Austin, the "who ran over Austin" storyline, you name it. This match is just fun.

***3/4

*Triple H vs. Chris Jericho*
I never really liked this match until a few years ago, when I've come to appreciate it more. It kind of represents the end of an era for HIAC matches given that it is the last one to take the action outside of the cell (save for UT/Edge, kind of). This one is just mayhem, but has great spots and is a lot of fun. Ending on top of the cell was so simple and yet really cool. Again, it's not a great match, but I've come to really love it.

****

*Triple H vs. Kevin Nash*
A few days ago, I posted in a thread about this match, where the op was asking why it got so much flack. Having not watched the match for years and remembering enjoying it, I defended it. Now that I've seen it, I could understand the negativity. It's a bit dull in parts, never electric, the main problem is that at no point in this feud or match did Nash ever really look like he could win. There are some cool spots-like the toolbox, the wooden box, the sledgehammer, but it never adds up. Still a very solid match with a simple ending.

***1/4

Rest of disc 2 and disc 3 later


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Love the HIAC DVD. Even if the last disc kinda gets a bit shitty, I can enjoy something about almost all the HIAC matches on the set. Having what is imo the single greatest match to ever take place ever helps the set too . Thought a lot more of the Kane/Mankind match than you; definitely wouldn't consider it just a segment like the tag one from Raw. For the time it got and being on Raw I thought it was a pretty solid match. Only about **, but that's good all things considering tbh. Don't like the HHH/Jericho match at all any more. They just seemed to be bringing in weapons for the sake of it with no real reason, and I thought the action was pretty shitty most of the time, plus I don't like the ending. Pins count ON TOP of the cell? Since when? 

Glad they skipped the WM 15 HIAC match. One of THE worst matches ever imo, and THE worst Undertaker match I've ever seen. A 10 second squash match from 1991 makes for a better Undertaker match than that crap .


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I was planning on buying a wrestling dvd for Christmas for a friend: any ideas on a really fun PPV? Preferably from the Attitude Era. It doesn't have to have the greatest technical wrestling in the world: just something really fun. I thought of Armageddon 2000, but can't seem to find it on DVD anywhere. St. Valentine's Day was another thought, the one where Holly and Al Snow fought into the Mississippi river. Any other ideas?


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

What did you guys think of the Undertaker/Batista, Orton/Taker and DX/McMahons hell in a cell matches?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bui said:


> What did you guys think of the Undertaker/Batista, Orton/Taker and DX/McMahons hell in a cell matches?


Taker vs. Batista- ****1/4
Taker vs. Orton- ****1/4
DX vs. McMahons- **3/4

The Taker matches were two of Taker's best cell matches (behind vs. HBK and vs. Lesnar). The DX vs. McMahons and Big Show match was a good as it was going to get.


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

Just watched Undertake/Triple H for the first time since Mania, didn't enjoy it as much as i did when i saw it live, Its basically just spot, pause, spot, finishers multiple times, chair, end. Still with that said it's a fun match. 

*** 3/4


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bui said:


> What did you guys think of the Undertaker/Batista, Orton/Taker and DX/McMahons hell in a cell matches?


I liked them all. 

Undertaker vs Orton ~ ****
DX vs Vince/Shane/Big Show ~ ***1/4
Undertaker vs Batista ~ ***3/4



dan_marino said:


> I was planning on buying a wrestling dvd for Christmas for a friend: any ideas on a really fun PPV? Preferably from the Attitude Era. It doesn't have to have the greatest technical wrestling in the world: just something really fun. I thought of Armageddon 2000, but can't seem to find it on DVD anywhere. St. Valentine's Day was another thought, the one where Holly and Al Snow fought into the Mississippi river. Any other ideas?


Summerslam 1998 rules. Summerslam 1999 too. 99 was actually released on DVD too so it will be easier to find. Fully Loaded 1999, Fully Loaded 2000, & Unforgiven 2000 work too. Like you said, stuff that is fun was all around during the Attitude Era.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Scott Stanford is hosting the "Best PPV Matches of 2011" set. Rejoice!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> Scott Stanford is hosting the "Best PPV Matches of 2011" set. Rejoice!!


Was already going to get it but that makes me even happier. (Y)

Anyone know if the Best of Raw/Smackdown '11 listing came out?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

AMAZING.

Hearing something like that makes it loads more appealing.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> Undertaker vs Orton ~ ****
> Undertaker vs Batista ~ ***3/4


Flip those ratings around and you got mine.

Does anyone hear dislike the Kane/HHH match from No Mercy 02? cause i personally enjoy it alot myself & my bro above seems to hate it, so im curious to see what some other people have to say.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I need to rewatch it again. I know the last time I did I was sour on it. I remember both sucking pretty hard in it.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Ive watched that match numerous times and haven't loved it any less.

Best intro to a PPV also :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Like I said, I'll give the "final" verdict upon one more watch.

Those Brothers of Destruction. How was your week?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm ordering Chris Jericho's book Undisputed: How to Become the World Champion in 1,372 Easy Steps. I was in the bookstore a few months back and briefly went over some pages and found it very interesting. Jericho seems like not only an unbelieveable talent but a very insightful mind for the business and also interesting career so I decided I'm going to pick it up and read it all the way through. There's a lot of discussion in this thread regarding dvds but what are your guys thoughts on this book and also Wrestling books in general and how this one ranks?


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I'm ordering Chris Jericho's book Undisputed: How to Become the World Champion in 1,372 Easy Steps. I was in the bookstore a few months back and briefly went over some pages and found it very interesting. Jericho seems like not only an unbelieveable talent but a very insightful mind for the business and also interesting career so I decided I'm going to pick it up and read it all the way through. There's a lot of discussion in this thread regarding dvds but what are your guys thoughts on this book and also Wrestling books in general and how this one ranks?


I think this book is amongst the best, but then again, I only read that book, Lion's Tale, and Cheating Death, Stealing Life so what do I know? Its pretty damn good, but if you're not into his music life or any parts of his life that does not involve wrestling, then you may want to skip some chapters, but if you do, then its pretty much great stuff.


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

Smackdown Elimination Chamber 2011 - ****

CM Punk vs John Cena MITB 2011 - ***** this is the reason i watch wrestling.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Just been giving the 2007 MITB match a watch.

Got to say, it's possibly my favourite MITB match ever (SD 2010 & WM 21 are close runners up however). More star-studded than WM 22's match (which i'd watched previously) and featured some brilliant spots.

Kennedy's winners promo shortly afterwards was very good as well. Crying shame that anything failed to materialise with him...


----------



## PunkBasedGod (Oct 20, 2011)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I'm ordering Chris Jericho's book Undisputed: How to Become the World Champion in 1,372 Easy Steps. I was in the bookstore a few months back and briefly went over some pages and found it very interesting. Jericho seems like not only an unbelieveable talent but a very insightful mind for the business and also interesting career so I decided I'm going to pick it up and read it all the way through. There's a lot of discussion in this thread regarding dvds but what are your guys thoughts on this book and also Wrestling books in general and how this one ranks?


You'll find it very interesting for sure (Y) I loved it


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Jericho's Undisputed book is very interesting, especially since it details his first WWE run and you can see how up and down they felt about him backstage. Really cool insight with the typical Jericho wit to go with it. I'd love a 3rd one detailing this last run he had.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Plus it talks about his take on the Benoit situation. It wasn't the most cheerful read in terms of a person losing a best friend. But, much like the other great friends of Benoit, Jericho knew something was just wrong. That's so eerie. I was always curious to know how he took it. Powerful insight and all that stuff. Good book indeed.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Undertaker vs The Rock - King of The Ring 1999 * - ****

Great match,the beginning was hilarious with Taker attacking the ref
Great crowd with an awesome commentary by J.R and the King.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

robertdeniro said:


> *Undertaker vs The Rock - King of The Ring 1999 * - ****
> 
> Great match,the beginning was hilarious with Taker attacking the ref
> Great crowd with an awesome commentary by J.R and the King.


lol, here's a true story about that match and why it'll always be one of my favorites:

Back when I was kid, Taker was (and well... still) is my favorite wrestler, even when he was heel in the Ministry. My older brother had The Rock as his favorite wrestler (and still does). I was 6, he was 13, WWE Title match... it was hilarious the rambling/commentary we were doing on the match while watching it. First off, the fact Rock had Taker beat like... twice in the first two minutes, and I just basically said "NOPE! He's just saving his energy!" or some shit like that. Then when the ref came in for the count and Bearer pulled him out, I was like "He shouldn't have counted near Paul Bearer" or something along those lines. I was all over Rock using the cloth Taker brought in, yelling "THAT'S CHEAP! ROCK'S CHEATING! HE'S A CHEATER! HE CAN'T BEAT TAKER FAIR!" and/or stuff like that. Then HHH hit the pedigree on Rock, followed by Rock getting tombstoned by Taker, and it was over. My reaction to the end to my brother was... well... something like this:






Don't think I ever cursed as a kid though, but you get the idea. Man, thinking back, I miss those good o'le days of just being able to watch wrestling with my family, and everyone enjoying the hell out of it and it made things a lot more fun. I don't blame them that they stopped watching full-time in 2002 after Summerslam 2002, but it still kinda sucks. None of my friends watch the show either, so I'm forced to come on here for wrestling discussion, which can get like arguing with a bunch of 6-year old mes at certain times. 

Oh, and as for the rating, I remember having that match at ***1/2-***3/4 or something like that.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*@EBboy™* LOL
the ironic thing is that my older brother is an Austin mark lol
back in the day we always fight about Taker and Austin and who was better lol
good times.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

will94 said:


> Jericho's Undisputed book is very interesting, especially since it details his first WWE run and you can see how up and down they felt about him backstage. Really cool insight with the typical Jericho wit to go with it. I'd love a 3rd one detailing this last run he had.


Expect it some time in 2013


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Jericho's books are as interesting as Bret's, which is to say pretty damn interesting, but with a much bigger dose of humility, which makes them much easier to swallow. Not that I... eat... books. :argh:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm so glad I managed to turn my roommate and two of our friends into big wrestling fans this year. And my four best friends were already fans anyway. Awesome stuff, always people to talk about it with.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i'm thinking about getting the Brian Pillman Loose Cannon DVD


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

You should. Doc's a little sad, but it's one of the better ones they've done. The match selection should have been way better, but WarGames 91, Canadian Stampede and v Liger @ SuperBrawl are all great.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Getting my dad the Bobby Heenan DVD for Christmas. He's going to ecstatic. Hopefully end up watching it that night after the Clippers/Warriors game.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cleavage said:


> i'm thinking about getting the Brian Pillman Loose Cannon DVD


BUY IT. I got it for only $5. I would have paid $20 to own all of what they put on there. Liger vs Pillman x2 + 13 or so other matches. Yeah, get it.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

What's the new Stone Cold dvd like?


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

The New Stone Cold Dvd is very good. The documentary is very in-depth and you hear from old promoters, superstars and others who worked with Austin. The match extras are repetitive but they were all important to his career.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Game1778 said:


> The New Stone Cold Dvd is very good. The documentary is very in-depth and you hear from old promoters, superstars and others who worked with Austin. The match extras are repetitive but they were all important to his career.


Thanks mate. Could you list the matches for me?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> Thanks mate. Could you list the matches for me?


http://www.pwinsider.com/article/61...d-details-on-wwes-stone-cold-dvd-set.html?p=1

There you go.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

I like the extra matches listed for the blu-ray.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

The Blu-Ray for the Austin set is a must if you have the option to choose. I don't care for buying wrestling videos much on blu-ray. But I picked up the Austin one (first wrestling video on blu-ray really) because the extras on it just offer more than the DVD set.

The No Mercy triple threat vs. RVD and Angle and the Raw TV match vs. Angle are real some gems on there.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm not a fan of the matches on that set AT ALL. I own most of them. That happens way too much now.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Just started watching "The Best of the King of the Ring" on Blu-ray, and so far I'm really enjoying it. Mini-reviews of the first two matches:

*1993 - Bret Hart vs. Bam Bam Bigelow*
I haven't seen this match in years, but damn was it good. Randy Savage called it a classic, but while I don't agree with that, this was awesome. Bigelow put some really great offense on Hart, got frustrated when he kept kicking out, and Hart made some nice attempted comebacks. The pace never let up, even more amazing since Hart had wrestled twice before that night. My major nitpick is the TNA-style booking mid-match. Luna Vachon comes out halfway through, whacks Hart with a chair, Bigelow gets a diving headbutt, and wins the match. Then Earl Heber comes in and cries foul. Howard Finkel announces that the decision is reversed--no wait, the match will continue...and they go right back to having the exact same match they were having earlier. The atmosphere didn't change, nor did the pace. In fact, they wrestled for quite a few. It was a really pointless mid-section that felt ridiculously out of place. better for them to have cut that out, and maybe had the match end 3 or 4 minutes earlier. Luckily, though, it ends as it began. I love Hart's reversals into backbody drops, and Bigelow's reversal into splash at the end was a big shocker. To me, Bigelow might have been to Hart what Andre was to Hogan.

****

*1993 - Hulk Hogan vs. Yokozuna*
I don't think this match gets enough credit. But I understand why. The truth is, by 1993, this formula had worn its welcome. Worse, Hogan's refusal to put over Hart trivialized the importance of this match. Everyone knows that Hogan putting Hart over clean would have been huge for the new generation. But this will have to do. Yokozuna had some great offense here, and much like the previous match, really kept it interesting even though it was one-sided. I love how Hogan barely budged the big man, but Yokozuna really out-powered him. You got the impression that Hogan really might not be able to move him, even failing three times to get him a slam. At times, Hogan just ran into him and bounced off. Say what you will about Hogan, but he did put Yokozuna over in a big way, allowing him to outpower him, control him, and then kick out of the legdrop with ease. The finish is fine, since it got Yokozuna even more heat (!). Once again, this match never let up, and I think it's a fine addition to the Hogan cannon, one that doesn't get mentioned because of its stigma. But in a strange way, the match is historic given the essential passing of the torch that takes place.

***


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Cena vs Sabu from Vengeance 2006? I surprisingly enjoyed it, but for some reason I couldn't swallow the finish. I do miss the idea of Original ECW being around though. I also keep flipflopping on DX vs Spirit Squad from the same night. It's either pretty awesome or pretty crap.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Any word on Punk's DVD release date?(I'd guess April right after WM)

Or Rock's DVD cover or listings? 

Or Best of SD & RAW?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BGLWrestlingGod said:


> Just started watching "The Best of the King of the Ring" on Blu-ray, and so far I'm really enjoying it. Mini-reviews of the first two matches:
> 
> *1993 - Bret Hart vs. Bam Bam Bigelow*
> I haven't seen this match in years, but damn was it good. Randy Savage called it a classic, but while I don't agree with that, this was awesome. Bigelow put some really great offense on Hart, got frustrated when he kept kicking out, and Hart made some nice attempted comebacks. The pace never let up, even more amazing since Hart had wrestled twice before that night. My major nitpick is the TNA-style booking mid-match. Luna Vachon comes out halfway through, whacks Hart with a chair, Bigelow gets a diving headbutt, and wins the match. Then Earl Heber comes in and cries foul. Howard Finkel announces that the decision is reversed--no wait, the match will continue...and they go right back to having the exact same match they were having earlier. The atmosphere didn't change, nor did the pace. In fact, they wrestled for quite a few. It was a really pointless mid-section that felt ridiculously out of place. better for them to have cut that out, and maybe had the match end 3 or 4 minutes earlier. Luckily, though, it ends as it began. I love Hart's reversals into backbody drops, and Bigelow's reversal into splash at the end was a big shocker. To me, Bigelow might have been to Hart what Andre was to Hogan.
> ...


Triple B might have been the greatest "big man" worker ever. He certainly was the most underrated I'd say.



greendayedgehead said:


> Cena vs Sabu from Vengeance 2006? I surprisingly enjoyed it, but for some reason I couldn't swallow the finish. I do miss the idea of Original ECW being around though. I also keep flipflopping on DX vs Spirit Squad from the same night. It's either pretty awesome or pretty crap.


It was watchable for the time given. Seeing Sabu lose was a lot better than seeing him triumph. That main event is blah. Not so much a bad match, but you know you can't take it seriously when Jerry Lawler even calls it a "feel good" match on commentary. That match main eventing was bogus. That's what happens when Rob Van Dan vs Edge is your championship match and Triple H & Shawn Michaels are off doing something else.


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

Watched a few random matches...

Austin vs Rock Wrestlemania XIX - **** 1/2
TLC 1 - ***3/4
Angle vs Rock vs Undertaker Vengeance 2002 - ****


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TLC I doesn't even break 4 stars

damn


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Shet son. TLC I's an easy 5 stars from me.


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

Maybe its because I adore TLC II and III so much more, i feel like it could have had a better finish and use a little more time.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Same. It's the perfect highlight reel match. (@ Catcus)

TLC II recycled some noticeable spots though.


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

What are you guys favorite Ladder matches? I've been wanting to check out Christian/Jericho from Unforgiven, any good?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not bad. It's decent by comparison to others. Far better ladder matches to see. Jericho vs Benoit from Royal Rumble 2001 is one you should check out if you haven't. I recommend the entire first Ladder Match dvd (or the second too if you don't own the matches)


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

I've been meaning to get Ladder Match 2, definitely my favorite gimmick match, Benoit/Jericho is a classic, I remember really enjoying Christian/RVD but i haven't seen it in years.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

RATED-RKO1991 said:


> What are you guys favorite Ladder matches? I've been wanting to check out Christian/Jericho from Unforgiven, any good?


In WWE: Benoit/Jericho, HBK/Ramon (both) and RVD/Eddie. I strongly dislike that Jericho/Christian match. Very weak and bland.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RVD vs Eddie is a good one. Too bad it had the botched finish. So did Eddie/Mysterio but that one still owned too.


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

Kind of depressing that TLC is going to have a Trips/Nash ladder match on it.....


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Seamus and Morrison had a pretty sweet ladder match at the start of the year iirc. I liked that as far as recent stuff goes. I think the other good one from this year was Christian/Del Rio.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Last year at TLC. That one escaped me. Great match; MOTN on that show, imo.


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

Haven't seen that since the PPV, loved it though, defiantly going to have to give it a re-watch


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Got Survivor Series 2000 & No Mercy 2001 

Havent seen Survivor Series in YEARS and never seen i ton DVD before, so that will be fun to enjoy.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You can see Austin kill Triple H in DVD quality now. Boosh.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

And more shows of GOOFY Kurt Angle!

And i get to see the infamous K-KWIK!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Killings botches, does his entire moveset, then gets eliminated all in the span of 60 seconds.

That's INFAMOUS alright.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*TLC*

Ziggler/Ryder ***1/2
Air Boom/Primico ***
Barrett/Orton **1/2
Nash/HHH ***
Henry/Show **
Booker/Rhodes *1/2
TLC **1/2

Hit and miss show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Only **1/2 for the triple threat? I loved it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

3 stars for HHH/Nash shocked me too. Heard it was bad, as expected.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

lol I haven't even watched it and I'm giving it **1/2 just reading the people in the big thread.

Sounded so bad it's good.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SLOW MOTION LADDER CLIMBS.

I heard it got 16 minutes too. fuck :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao

People were saying both of them looked gassed about 4 mins in.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Brye said:


> lol I haven't even watched it and I'm giving it **1/2 just reading the people in the big thread.
> 
> Sounded so bad it's good.


So, the Nash/HHH match is actually passable? Also, is this a good show? I missed it for various reasons. Also again, Brye, is your signature with Punk and Bryan picture with the titles was just taken today, or is just shopped?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I've heard Triple H is FAT now.

Oh how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Brye said:


> Only **1/2 for the triple threat? I loved it.


The match literally put me to sleep, though I still watched a good chunk of it. Nothing really seemed to click in that much. They didn't nearly use the weapon they were allowed to use and the match overall was just mediocre with shitty build.



HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> 3 stars for HHH/Nash shocked me too. Heard it was bad, as expected.


This match was a pleasant surprise. I was expecting something extremely shitty basing off their work together in 2003, but it was good. They used the ladders perfectly even though there was only two or three attempts for actually getting the hammer above the ring. I was surprised by how well Nash could move too. Nice finish as well.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anguyen92 said:


> So, the Nash/HHH match is actually passable? Also, is this a good show? I missed it for various reasons. Also again, Brye, is your signature with Punk and Bryan picture with the titles was just taken today, or is just shopped?


It was taken about 20 minutes ago, sorry if that's a spoiler. :$


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Alim said:


> The match literally put me to sleep, though I still watched a good chunk of it. Nothing really seemed to click in that much. They didn't nearly use the weapon they were allowed to use and the match overall was just mediocre with shitty build.
> 
> 
> 
> This match was a pleasant surprise. I was expecting something extremely shitty basing off their work together in 2003, but it was good. They used the ladders perfectly even though there was only two or three attempts for actually getting the hammer above the ring. I was surprised by how well Nash could move too. Nice finish as well.


I have to see this for myself. Plus the show in general because it sounds like fun minus the said match and useless Beth vs Kelly.

I still can't believe 3 of the current champs right now. I expected Show to win, but not the Danielson cash in. Awesome.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Brye said:


> It was taken about 20 minutes ago, sorry if that's a spoiler. :$


Nahhh, that's all right, I already read everything from the PPV report from 411mania.com, I just wanted to see if that picture is legit and that the matches are good from people's pov, here, in this thread.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ziggler/Ryder ***1/4
Air Boom/Primico **1/2
Barrett/Orton **
Nash/HHH *1/2
Swagger/Sheamus- **
Henry/Show 1/2*
Booker/Rhodes *3/4
TLC ***3/4

Pretty meh PPV. MOTN was TLC, though it wasn't quite as good as the four-way one last year. Ziggler/Ryder was a great opener, and it was great to see Ryder finally win it. It's amazing they made a US Title win feel like a World Title win... oh, and speaking of that, Show/Henry sucked, Henry losing sucked (though I read he dropped it due to injury, which is unfortunate if true), but Bryan winning the World Title was great... but at the same time, it just doesn't look right. There's very little to no build-up in him and he lost against an injured Henry a few weeks ago. Not to mention he just lost to Rhodes on SD as well. Hopefully now that he's champion, he's actually booked right.

Nash/HHH was better than expected... even with the rating I gave it. It was shit, but it was much much much better shit than I thought it would be. I was seriously ready to give it a DUD and call it the worst match of the year, but the match was as good as it was going to get. I guess... good for the people who enjoyed it, I can't say I did, but I did really like the ending.

Edit: Thinking about it, it's kinda ironic, because this was the worst HHH match of the year, and yet it far and away exceeded my expectations, where HHH's other three matches fell really short. Taker/HHH, I was expecting a classic, but didn't get that. Still was a great match (***1/2). Punk/HHH was a pretty meh brawl with a clutserfuck ending that just reeked. Was expecting an excellent match, and got that (**3/4). Punk/HHH vs. Awesome truth, I was expecting a good match, got a below decent match-up (**). So yeah, his match with Nash was his worst of the year, but ironically enough it's the only one that exceeded my expectations (which as I stated before were really really low).


----------



## ExMachina (Apr 16, 2008)

TLC 2011

Dolph Ziggler vs Zack Ryder - 3.00

Air Boom vs Primo & Epico - 2.00

Randy Orton vs Wade Barrett - 2.25

Beth Phoenix vs Kelly Kelly - 1.00

Kevin Nash vs Triple H - 1.75

Jack Swagger vs Sheamus - 1.25

Mark Henry vs The Big Show - 1.00

Cody Rhodes vs Booker T - 2.25

CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio vs The Miz - 3.25

ehhh... show wasn't that good, questionable booking and some matches didn't get enough time.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*WWE TLC 2011*

*United States Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (c) vs Zack Ryder
_'The Future' Dolph Ziggler once again steals the show. It starts off fast and Ryder gets the crowd behind him early on. Both guys then play their respective face/heel characters well. The action is extremely back and forth and it took Vickie Guererro getting banned from ringside and a Rough Ryder for Ryder to pick up the win. Ryder gets a mid-card title and Ziggler goes on to bigger and better things._
****½*

*World Tag Team Championships*
Air Boom (c) vs Epico & Primo
_A quick 'faces in peril' style tag team. The heel team work down the face team and a hot tag is made and that's the end._
****

*Tables Match*
Randy Orton vs Wade Barrett
_It was obvious these two couldn't work a regular match together well, so they spent no time getting to the table spots. They tease the match ending many times and it's quite an enjoyable viewing. Orton countering Barrett's top rope move into the RKO to end the match was a cool ending that I was not expecting._
***¾*

*Diva's Championship*
Beth Phoenix (c) vs Kelly Kelly
_Kelly's known to have decent PPV matches if she's carried, but this wasn't the case here. Kelly got beaten down, did a few unsuccessful roll-ups before being put away with the Glam Slam._
*¾**

*Sledgehammer Ladder Match*
Kevin Nash vs Triple H
_This was really bad. For one, both guys are way too old to put on a decent match (Triple H can if he's with the right guy. Nash, not so much) and second, the stipulation was silly. They used ladders and tables but if they grab the sledgehammer, they can use it legally. Isn't this a no DQ match? Christ. Trips grabbed the sledgehammer after Nash went through a table. Nash gets hit with the sledgehammer a few times and after botching a pedigree, he is finally put away. Let's hope that that's the end to this feud._
*½**

*Sheamus vs Jack Swagger*
_Does anyone really want to see this? A dull match which only happened to carry on building Sheamus up as a big main eventer._
**½*

*World Heavyweight Championship - Chairs Match*
Mark Henry (c) vs Big Show
_This ended before it really got going. The ring was littered with chairs and the two guys did their same match they've done the last few PPVs. It all ended when Big Show hit a knockout punch about 5-10 minutes into the match. After the bell, an angry Henry planted Big Show into a pile of chairs. Daniel Bryan runs down to the ring and..._
****

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Big Show (c) vs Daniel Bryan
_Bryan wins the title! This whole scenario was quite bizarre with Big Show randomly winning the title, so it was quite hard to freak out over Bryan's title win. I'm not complaining too much but I wish Bryan won the title of an injured Henry._
*NOT RATED*

*Intercontinental Championship*
Cody Rhodes (c) vs Booker T
_Booker T was attacked multiple times by Cody throughout the show. Cody attacks him again during his entrance. After a failed Booker T comeback, Cody puts him away after two Beautiful Disasters. All that build-up for this short mess of a match. Next._
**½*

*WWE Championship - TLC Match*
CM Punk (c) vs The Miz vs Alberto Del Rio
_A cool way to close the show and this match had plenty of drama, especially at the end. The weapon usage isn't excessive and the match is all about creating story and drama, which it does very well. Punk was handcuffed to the ringpost and just as Miz and Del Rio were close to grabbing, Punk removes the second turnbuckle, sending the ropes off. He then cleans house and retains the title. The crowd were really behind him and it feels like a crowning moment in Punk's career. He's the no. 2 face of the company now, and there's no denying that._
****¾*

*Overall:*
_A PPV seriously lacking in decent in-ring action. The main event and opener are the only good matches on the card. Still, with that being said, it's a very eventful PPV with Ryder winning his first singles title and Bryan winning the world title. Thumbs down for this, I'm afraid._​


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hopefully this means Big Show is done being a face. I like show but he doesn't do it for me as a face.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm so glad that the two "vanilla midgets, draw disasters and internet darlings" are on the top of WWE now. It's also a big success for ROH. However, I believe this way WWE just wants to get rid of Bryan's MITB briefcase and they have no faith in him being in a WHC match at Mania. But still, it's so cool to see Bryan as a champ right now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm gonna hope for the best and say that Henry simply _had_ to drop the belt because of an injury (um, I'm not at the hoping part yet), and rather than give it to Show for a crappy run, they just hotshotted it to Bryan so that the Rumble wouldn't have a disaster of a WHC match, and now they'll just do all the build while he has the title. I mean, it's not perfect, but that's pretty much the most forgivable scenario for them smashing up Bryan's Wrestlemania story with a gigantic shovel like this.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*United States Championship
Dolph Ziggler (c) vs Zack Ryder*
Great choice to start the show. The crowd were invested and as always, Ziggler damn near steals the show (and your girlfriend). These two work really well together and you could feel emotion from both of them throughout. They played their characters well and opened the show perfectly. Ryder's big win was one of the most emotional moments of the year and shows that hard work truly does pay off. Great job by both men and congrats to Ryder.
***½

*World Tag Team Championships
Air Boom (c) vs Epico & Primo*
The crowd didn't really care and they can't really be blamed this time. Some build up on Raw would have been good, but I'm guessing this match was just thrown together a few hours before the show to fill time. Decent little bout, I guess. I love Kofi and Evan as a team and hopefully, we start to see more of Epico/Primo and The Usos to give them something to work with. Rosa's random Spanish outbursts were hilarious. "DOS! DOS!" 
*½

*Tables Match
Randy Orton vs Wade Barrett*
The end result was disappointing, but the table spots were pretty entertaining. I'm not really into this feud, so I found myself not really paying much attention. Not a bad match, but nothing too memorable. 
**

*Diva's Championship
Beth Phoenix (c) vs Kelly Kelly*
Another random thrown together match with random thrown together action. It felt like a string of spots and that's it. Definitely the worst of the few PPV matches Beth and Kelly have had this year. I would have preferred to see Beth and Eve go at it again because I've really enjoyed their work lately, or at least something like a number one contender Gauntlet. Another disappointing night for the Divas.
½*

*Sledgehammer Ladder Match
Kevin Nash vs Triple H*
I hated it. It dragged, it was dull, it was depressing. On a night where young talent shone brighter than ever, this match just seemed out of place and pointless. I don't think anyone cares about this feud and I definitely did not care to see the two of them limp around the ring.
*

*Sheamus vs Jack Swagger*
Filler. Filler. Filler. At least Sheamus was slotted in somewhere, but this was just on the card to take up space. 
½*

*World Heavyweight Championship - Chairs Match
Mark Henry (c) vs Big Show*
Big Show has really killed Henry's momentum for me. I didn't care to see this match one bit, and I'm not really a fan of Chairs matches to begin with. Just a generic "Two big guys beat each other up" match. But I was really not expecting Bryan to cash in and win the title, so that really made things pick up for me. It was an incredible moment, but I really wish it was built up better. A 'Mania win would have been so good. 
*

*Intercontinental Championship
Cody Rhodes (c) vs Booker T*
Disappointing. I was really expecting more. Much, much more. All I can say really.
*

*WWE Championship - TLC Match
CM Punk (c) vs The Miz vs Alberto Del Rio*
I really, really loved this match and I was not expecting that to happen. These three worked so well together. Not just as wrestlers, but as characters. Their respective personalities meshed perfectly and I was invested throughout. Several great spots like the various table ones and the handcuffs. I was impressed with all three men last night, and I thought it was a great way to close the show and the year. Young, hungry talent going out there and doing what they do best. Kudos to all involved, including Ricardo. Punk truly is the number two face in the company, that's undeniable. The fans love him and his big wins just feel all the more special thanks to his connection with the crowd.
****

*Overall:*
A PPV with lots of great moments- Ryder and Bryan take home gold, Punk reigns supreme, great spots- but that was it. Outside of two fantastic matches, the show was lacking wrestling wise. Too much filler (three unannounced matches with no build up) and too many 'okay' matches. The big moments and the final match made the show for me. 6/10 for me. Better than most PPVs this year, but not quite there for me.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Fucking adored the ME last night. **** for me, awesome match. That's the only match i got to see, will watch Ryder/Ziggles but i'm guessing the rest isn't worth checking out.


----------



## Werlex (Dec 16, 2011)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> I have to see this for myself. Plus the show in general because it sounds like fun minus the said match and useless Beth vs Kelly.
> 
> I still can't believe 3 of the current champs right now. I expected Show to win, but not the Danielson cash in. Awesome.


So you havent even seen the match, yet you go on shitting all over it? Watch it first.

The match was a solid ***1/2 imo.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*HATED Danielson's cash in and fuck WWE for making me not like Danielson winning his first world title. They've booked him like dog shit all year, he's had 1 singles match on PPV all year, only even wrestled on 3 PPVs all year, probably lost more TV matches than he's won, lost pretty easily to Cody on SD this week, did the cowardly heel cash in and now he's champ. Should have been a huge moment but they just stuck it on him because they were out of alternatives despite booking him like shit for an entire year. Show even fucking got right up after he won so he was barely selling anything and for a babyface that was the worst cash in scenario possible. He's had this story with Henry going on TV but he doesn't even pin him, instead he pins the babyface who had only just won the title hence YET ANOTHER POINTLESS TITLE REIGN LASTING LESS THAN A DAY and then everyone's expected to take him seriously as WORLD CHAMP like he's achieved it (kayfabe wise obv). Hated Show just smirking the whole thing off too like "ah well". Title obviously didn't mean much to him.

The match was a disaster as well. Both men have kicked out of loads of big moves against each other but tonight they go down pretty easily? Henry is supposed to be the most destructive badass champ of the modern era yet he's walking out. Gutted that Henry's just turned into another big push with tons of potential at the start that WWE has fucked up. They've fucked him over nearly every week since the 1st Show title match by having him come out whining about being injured, wearing braces and getting pinned by fucking Zack Ryder. Regardless of the injury they screwed him up like everything else before the PPV. I'd so love to be wrong but it's shaping up that Danielson's just gonna be another push that fails. He isn't in the right position to be champ and he's another guy that they've rushed it on because they only have like 4 guys who are really credible in the entire company. He's got literally zero momentum behind him pre cash in, Cole is gonna bury the fuck out him as champ every week on every show, he's still probably gonna lose too many TV matches and honestly at this point be surprised if he's even champ come Mania, definitely post Mania. This title reign just has Jack Swagger 2009 written all over it. Good matches but shitty booking which hurts short terms, but really badly long term.

I think I hate it even more because they had the perfect scenario with him waiting until Mania to cash in and do a big babyface title win at Mania. Plus with Henry as champ it had even greater potential match wise too. Instead now we'll probably just get Orton beating him at Mania.

Heel Danielson would be amazing as well but turning him now would be such a big fail.*


----------



## Werlex (Dec 16, 2011)

Daniel Bryan as a Heel champion would fail brutally. 

He is much better as a sympathetic face.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

TLC thoughts:

Ziggler vs Ryder - Very good match that got 10 minutes or so. The crowd were nuts for Ryder and I think this was the best choice for the opener to get the crowd pumped. Nice back and forth action with Ziggler selling like the boss we all know him to be and Ryder finally getting the belt. They've done a very good job of making the U.S. title seem important. Kudos.

Air Boom vs Primo and Epico - Solid match but nothing special. Not really anything memorable about it. I'm hoping they're trying to revamp the tag division but I highly doubt it. I feel that the E have enough unused talent on the roster to be able to test the waters with some random pairings and see if any of them are good. I'd rather see someone like Drew McIntyre in tag matches than not on the show at all.

Orton vs Barrett - Didn't really enjoy this all that much. Don't much care for Barrett but with how good Orton has been this year I thought it might be good. It was passable but nothing more than that. I suppose the ending was cool even though it was mainly just Barrett's legs going through the table.

Beth Phoenix vs Kelly Kelly - Shit. That is all.

HHH vs Kevin Nash - Didn't enjoy this at all. Went into it with no expectations whatsoever and I was not pleasantly surprised. I was however surprised that big cunty is actually capable of climbing a ladder. People have said that they liked the ending and I would have too if it hadn't taken a Pedigree and about seven fucking sledgehammer shots to put Nash away. I couldn't care less that Nash wanted a sendoff match with his buddy. He should have retired a long time ago and I for one am glad that I never have to go through the visual torture of seeing him wrestle ever again. Also.......what a terrible match type.

Sheamus vs Swagger - Filler. Pointless.

Big Show vs Mark Henry - Short match, all I really remember is them hitting each other with chairs....in a chairs match. Go figure. Also a chairs match is stupid as fuck.

Daniel Bryan vs Big Show - Doesn't really count as a match I suppose but it was just a cool moment. I genuinely marked out like a fucking child and my only friend that likes wrestling immediately sent me a text saying "I'm marking out bro". After I was done shouting "Mah boi D Bryan!" for about a minute straight, it dawned on me just how much more awesome his world title win could have been and how terribly he's been booked. They reeeeeeally should've waited until Mania. Would have been so much better.

Cody Rhodes vs Booker T - Nothing great about this and was very anticlimactic. At least Cody won but it seems there will be a rematch. Possibly no dq.

CM Punk vs The Miz vs Alberto Del Rio - This was a very good match and I would recommend it to anyone. Best main event they've had since Summerslam and certainly one of the better matches from the E this year.


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

TLC 2011
Ziggler/Ryder - ***1/2
Tag Team - **1/2
Orton/Barret - ***
Beth/Kelly - DUD
Nash/HHH - **1/2
Sheamus/Swagger - **3/4
Henry/Show - *
Rhodes/Booker - **1/2
TLC - ****


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Werlex said:


> So you havent even seen the match, yet you go on shitting all over it? Watch it first.
> 
> The match was a solid ***1/2 imo.


I watched it and it was pure garbage. Not a shock.

*WWE ~ TLC 2011​*
1) *WWE United States Championship* ~ Dolph Ziggler(c) vs Zack Ryder ~ ***1/2

2) *WWE Tag Team Championship* ~ Kofi Kingston/Evan Bourne(c) vs Primo Colon/Epico ~ **3/4

3) *Tables Match* ~ Randy Orton vs Wade Barrett ~ **3/4

4) *WWE Divas Championship* ~ Beth Phoenix vs Kelly Kelly ~ 1/2*

5) *Sledgehammer Ladder Match* ~ Triple H vs Kevin Nash ~ *

6) Sheamus vs Jack Swagger ~ **

7) *World Heavyweight Championship/Chairs Match* ~ Mark Henry(c) vs Big Show ~ *

8) *World Heavyweight Championship* ~ Big Show(c) vs Daniel Bryan ~ N/R

9) *WWE Intercontinental Championship* ~ Cody Rhodes(c) vs Booker T ~ **1/4

10) *WWE Championship/Tables, Ladders, & Chairs Match* ~ CM Punk(c) vs The Miz vs Alberto Del Rio ~ ***3/4​
Despite it not having the best looking matches in the middle, the show wasn't half bad. Just don't watch Triple H vs Nash and you'll be good. Enjoyable show with some great, great moments on it. Thinking my rating on the main event can be upped to 4 stars after I rewatch it. Was pretty late last night, so I need to.


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

I didnt see the show yet. Did they show Cena at all during the ppv?

It doesnt look like a great show if you just look at match quality, but it looks like it had a few really good moments.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Bui said:


> I didnt see the show yet. Did they show Cena at all during the ppv?


Nope, and I like Cena, but it was kinda refreshing.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

In a weird way I have to agree. Proved you can have an entertaining show without him having to be the anchor.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *This title reign just has Jack Swagger 2009 written all over it.*


I'll do you one better - this has Christian 2011 written all over it. Am I seriously the only one that noticed his nameplate? I feel ill.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

a solid 28 day reign or the 5 day run?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The two five days :sad:

I feel a bit like a headless chicken now I realise I've only posted that in like 20000 other threads but GUYSE. SRSLY. Smackdown spoilers, watch out for them.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't see it happening. With Christian there was a vibe. I felt that Orton would randomly win and he did. With this it feels like it can last AT LEAST till the Rumble. I'm gonna enjoy all of it for however long it lasts. No need to speculate. Have fun with it.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

1998 Royal Rumble Match:

It's pretty hard to give a star rating to a Royal Rumble, there is just so match that happens and most of it is just brawling.

Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie taking it hardcore at the start was fun, Foley enterting as all his gimmicks was cool, Austin and The Rock's rivalry brooding was historic and the whole storyline of everyone trying to take Austin out all through the night was great, leading to Austin vs everyone else in the Rumble.

I'd say it was a very enjoyable Rumble with some great moments.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I rented that event so many times as a young lad that I have about the entire show memerized in my head. 

Tom Brandi is in. Oh now he's out. Hilarious.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> I rented that event so many times as a young lad that I have about the entire show memerized in my head.
> 
> Tom Brandi is in. Oh now he's out. Hilarious.


Haha, yeah. A classic!


----------



## Brandenthesmark (Mar 19, 2010)

TLC 2011
Ziggler/Ryder - ***1/2
Tag Team - **3/4
Orton/Barret - ***
Beth/Kelly - *
Nash/HHH - ***1/4 I guess I liked this match more than everyone else I thought it was entertaining
Sheamus/Swagger - **1/2
Henry/Show - **
Bryan/Show - ***** Awesome moment American Dragon wins the Title 
Rhodes/Booker - **1/2
TLC - ****1/4 Really fun Main Event


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*King of the Ring 1994*
Owen Hart vs 1-2-3 Kid
_Fantastic match under 10 minutes. Many moves that you're more likely to see in a ROH show than 1994 WWF. Nearfalls a plenty too. Well ahead of it's time._
****3/4*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Under 10 minutes, hell, it's under 5 and it's THAT great. Phenomenal sprint by two talented workers.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Not that big a fan of their KOTR match. Their rematch on Raw is waaaaaaaaay better imo. More time and not just ZOMGMOVES~!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I think for that time period in WWF it was pretty amazing. They went out there and just left nothing behind. Sure they did A LOT in the short amount of time, however I felt they contained it well. Didn't feel like a total random MOVEZ fest. More like a sprint to show "we're the two best in the WWF and we're gonna show you why. 1994, look out." That's how I always look at it. It's wild.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - RAW - 21/5/01*

*WWF Tag Titles*
Triple H & Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho
****

Crowd was amazing.. I don't think its possible to get such a loud pop these days.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Didn't think that Owen/Kid match held up too much a year and a half ago. Small thoughts from 2010:



> Owen Hart v The 1-2-3 Kid (WWF 19/6/94)
> --Really fun 4 minute sprint but nothing more than that. The opening dropkick looked like it came literally out of nowhere since the lights were dimed for Waltman's entrance, probably my favourite dropkick. Had some okay stuff after that but half the match seemed like a small bunch of nothing (and half the match was 2 minutes). Owen countering the spinkick into a German was great, though. Finish came pretty much DURING that whole middle part. Wouldn't say this is ***1/2 like I thought it was before, or even close, but it was pretty cool.


what's the date for the Raw match?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

8/15/94 iirc.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *HATED Danielson's cash in and fuck WWE for making me not like Danielson winning his first world title.*


thought i was the only one. i'm happy he's champ but after he cashed it just didn't feel like the feel good moment it should've been (pretty much for the reasons you gave).


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It happened so fast plus it didn't measure up to how awesome it was to see Ryder finally triumph imo. I was fine with it, however. Especially with what went down on RAW the next night. That was his shining moment that made it great for me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh my lord, just watched Trips/HBK HIAC for the first time and I've never spent 45 minutes watching nothing happen before but I don't plan on doing it again. Holy fuck at the ending too. Pedigree, four minutes of laying down, SCM, four minutes of laying down, Pedigree, four minutes of lay down and then a final pedigree.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That match is AHHHHHHHHHH

(what a description, huh)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I completely hated the cash in. He cashes in on Show, who hadn't held the belt in 9 years. How the fuck does this do anything but make people feel sympathy for Show? And it looks like they going to try to make Show the heel, which could just backfire and people could turn on Bryan instead.

There was absolutely no build for him going into it. He's barely given any wins, loses to Dolph and Cody within a week of the cash in, and the people are supposed to buy him as champion? 

So after 12 years in the business, after busting his ass all over the world, they have him win the world title with a fluke cash in. No hard fought battle to finally reach the mountain top. Just a DDT on a chair and a quick sprint to the ring and he's champ. My big fear is that this will only cause long term damage to his career. People no longer buy the fluke champions. Just look at Swagger. Within a few months he was a mid-carder at best and now he is a complete joke.

I'm happy that Bryan Danielson has achieved his long time career goal of being a world champion. But as somebody who has watched him for years and knows what he is capable of, by giving him the quick cash in title victory, it completely destroys would could have been done with a long term build. They could have been patient enough to have him get some victories, make him look credible, so that when the time was right the people could believe he could win the World title in a match with anybody. But all that has been lost.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

All but RVD's cash in were done the same way. I don't see how just because it was Bryan Danielson doing it makes it feel any different or having less worth. I remember when CM Punk cashed in the very first time and it was EVERYONE'S FAVORITE MOMENT. What the FUCK was Punk doing prior to winning the belt in 2008? Losing more than half of his matches. That sounds oddly exact to what Danielson was doing prior to winning too.

It's too bad everything is fucked now. HOW DARE THEY. [immense sarcasm]


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone know if Flair/HBK vs Edge/Chavo/Ryder/Hawkins cage match made it onto any DVDs?


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Brye said:


> Anyone know if Flair/HBK vs Edge/Chavo/Ryder/Hawkins cage match made it onto any DVDs?


That match is not on any WWE DVDs but it is on the blu-ray from the WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2009 PS3 Collector's Edition.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The Danielson cash-in almost comes off as "we don't want this guy to have his moment at our biggest show because we don't like him enough."


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> The Danielson cash-in almost comes off as "we don't want this guy to have his moment at our biggest show because we don't like him enough."


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I was trying to say the company doesn't think highly enough of Bryan for a big World Title match at WrestleMania. I'll admit I'm wrong if he actually holds the belt until Mania (or regains it there), but then I would have no idea why they would give Bryan a cash-in at TLC. 

I think it's obvious either he or Wight will go heel and have a program because of Henry's injury. But they could have done this way, way, way better. Dragon's moment didn't have to come for a while. The fact he's a World Champion means as much to me as anyone else, but the build was poor. Actually, the build was great, the blow off was poor. Henry v Bryan was a side-feud to Henry-Show, and every time Show beat down Henry Bryan neevr cashed it in (well he did once but it didn't count), Wight wins the belt and THEN Bryan cashes it in? I'd rather have Show win the belt at TLC, turn heel (which could be done a billion ways), and have Bryan go for it at Mania, and shit, I wouldn't mind Bryan losing Mania because he has a ton more time to build to hus big win. There's almost no emotion in the cash-in; they get all cheery and shit when they win the match, but it's like....where's the work? Think of the Title win of Eddie Guerrero, he busted his arse against Lensar who was toying with him the entire 20+ minute match. Goldberg comes in and lays waste to Lesnar. That was disappointing, right? Yeah, because it lmost looked like Eddie didn't earn that section of winning. The match ruled and his Title win was emotional as hell, but everyone looks at Goldberg coming in as unnecessary. Bryan had it tons worse. Henry gives Show an arsekicking, Show wins, Bryan comes in like the umpteen MITB winners before him, and wins the thing in a short time with minimal moves. That's fine for a chickenshit heel, but even then, it's way overplayed and it still does little to benefit the heel. Even less to benefit a babyface who even the WWE acknowledge has travelled the world for a decade to become a very recognised wrestler. 

I'm not paragraphing that out.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You said it right there though. Henry is injured. They had to do something. Apparently Show wasn't gonna be given the championship or else they wouldn't have felt the need to do this.

Once again, what in the hell is with all of this "big pay off" nonsense. IT'S THE CASH IN. Outside of RVD, nobody has ever cashed it in to have a full match from the start. He did what everyone else has done prior. But oh no, he's Bryan Danielson. He has to have some 20 minute classic and win the belt in immense fashion. I fail to see why he had to do it like that. He didn't. This was fine, he's the champ, people should just be happy. The win is irrelevant. The fact that he was given the chance to be in this position is where fans should be happy. You know kayfabe is still around. He might have said "he'll cash it in at WrestleMania" on Smackdown. It doesn't mean that was ever, ever, ever gonna be the plan. Emphasis on ever if nobody can catch that. Making Danielson say that was obviously a very BAD mistake considering how now people are reacting.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> You said it right there though. Henry is injured. They had to do something. Apparently Show wasn't gonna be given the championship or else they wouldn't have felt the need to do this.


Why shouldn't Show have been given the Title though? 



HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> Once again, what in the hell is with all of this "big pay off" nonsense. IT'S THE CASH IN.


Nonsense? I see no reason that wanting an actual match and moment for a big title win compared to a two minute 



HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> Outside of RVD, nobody has ever cashed it in to have a full match from the start. He did what everyone else has done prior. But oh no, he's Bryan Danielson. He has to have some *20 minute classic and win the belt in immense fashion.* I fail to see why he had to do it like that.


No, it isn't "Bryan Danielson," I don't like the way they did Punk's 1st one, Kane's, Swagger's, or hell, I don't really like the fact it's been done at all after Edge first did it. Edge's second time maybe because it was a "oh you fucking prick not again" thing.

The bold part makes no sense to me because...that could have actually happened and they kind of threw it away. If I have the option to win a title in a Rock vs. Brock type match or in an Edge vs. cena type match, I'd obviously take the former. The latter is so dry and it's not like it's a new thing. It's almost been 6 years since Edge first cashed it in, and of the ten MITB winners, only one hasn't done that surprise thing. Saying "He did what everyone else has done prior." is making it even less epcial than it is.



HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> He might have said "he'll cash it in at WrestleMania" on Smackdown. It doesn't mean that was ever, ever, ever gonna be the plan. Emphasis on ever if nobody can catch that. Making Danielson say that was obviously a very BAD mistake considering how now people are reacting.


Nah, I was doubtful they were actually going to have him cash it in at Mania (though I guess it was possible with the plans apparantly to have Mark keep the Title for months to come), but if it going to happen the way I didn't want it to, I'm going to shit on it.  

------

Apart from Henry getting injured, I think Bryan's Title might be his "test in the water" (is that a thing?). They probably want to see what he's like as Champion to decide whether or not to keep the belt on him long term and in the future. He still just feels so little in the company and he's holding the second highest belt the company has. They haven't fucked up his career or ruined anything in the grand scheme of things, but Bryan's upward battle on SmackDown was ruling and instead of a big finale to it we got this. It's like building to the final match of a guy's career and having it end in five minutes (to some...very, very, very lesser degree). 

Or I could wind up thinking tis was the best decision ever, depending what they do know.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> The Danielson cash-in almost comes off as "we don't want this guy to have his moment at our biggest show because we don't like him enough."


The way they book him in general is like "We know he is good, but he isn't what we are looking forward in a superstar. So lets just do enough to keep him around." I'm happy he is champ but its really hard to get behind this booking because he hasn't been booked like someone who should be near the title yet.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think the booking was stupid and unfortunate, but I don't think it was malicious. If they didn't like him, he wouldn't have had the briefcase, and he wouldn't have the belt. It's not like his reactions were demanding it. It's just a matter of whether they like him _enough_ to book him right now.

It's not like Swagger where he cashed in almost immediately. They've had almost half a year to reconsider Bryan.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't know why people complain about the cash ins. You always know that they're gonna do it in "favorable" fashion. Never "i'm gonna cash in and face you one on one." It seemed as if when Danielson won the briefcase too many people got their hopes WAYYYYYY high for him to do the world's first honest cash in or something.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, the story they were promising to tell was the right story, and a way more interesting story. Even if it wasn't Bryan, a young babyface waiting till Mania's main event to cash in on Monster Mark was the best way to use Henry's bulldozer run. It's Henry's injury that derailed that, though, and I'd much rather Bryan win early than Show win at all.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It was a great story. I would have loved to see that myself. Don't know if it ever would have happened or not though. So yeah. But, the injury. Oh how important that is. Clearly this changed many things. That alone should be enough to say, hey at least Danielson still got the championship. I can't see how Danielson winning should cause any form of gripe from fans of his. I know the possibilities of what could have been and all that, but it still confuses me.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*TLC 2011*
CM Punk vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. The Miz (TLC Match) - ***1/4
Zack Ryder vs. Dolph Ziggler - ***
Randy Orton vs. Wade Barrett (Tables Match) - **3/4
Air Boom vs. Primo/Epico - **
Mark Henry vs. Big Show (Chairs Match) - **
Booker T vs. Cody Rhodes - **
Triple H vs. Kevin Nash (Ladder Match) - **
Sheamus vs. Jack Swagger - *1/2
Kelly Kelly vs. Beth Phoenix - *
Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show – ¼*

MOTN was the main event, although after seeing some of the ratings on here I will have to give it another watch. Enjoyed the opener as well but other than that, there wasn't too much quality match wise. I still enjoyed the PPV overall and it was great to see Ryder and Bryan win the titles. Hopefully they book them well.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: The Epic Adventure of Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson*



Ninja Punk said:


> Payback for Poor Survivor Series Buyrate maybe?


The SS buy rate was 322,000 so that would be an increase of 82,000 which is a 34% increase compared to an 18% increase that MITB did, which had some of the best booking in years.

Quite incredible considering the build up to the PPV was atrocious.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone else find Mysterio/Eddie from Halloween Havoc overrated? Many consider that match to be the best Cruiserweight match ever, but I found that the stuff in their WWE feud was better.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

Their stuff in WWE is miles better in my humble opinion. Still think it is a very fun match though.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Still held up for me. 23/6/05 match on SmackDown is my flat out favourite match in wrestling history but I've watched Halloween Havoc like three time this year alone and thought it was the best match either guy ever had.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Seriously terrible name for Rock's set. 

On the Eddie/Rey discussion, I've seen the HHavoc match so many times it's just doesn't hold up as well to a lot of recent stuff. It's a fantastic match no doubt, but it's just not long enough for me to consider it GOAT level. ****1/2 I'd say, maybe ****1/4.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

The Halloween Havoc match is amazing for the time it gets but isn't long enough for me to consider it the greatest Cruiserweight match of all time. I think their matches from the 2005 feud were better, especially the Smackdown 23/6 one.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It holds up, imo. I mean lets look at the variables from 1997 & 2005. WWE gave them A LOT more to work with than WCW did. Helped intensify the feud to a level to where the WCW program couldn't even touch honestly. If you watch the Havoc match then it is pretty damn great. Especially for 1997. Not like those kinds of matches were popping out all the time. The time isn't even an issue for me. Nearly 14 minutes is plenty enough to solidify itself. I'd say off the top of my head, it might be the best cruiserweight match from the states.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

The HH match is fucking awesome. That spot where Rey does the flip over the ropes, lands on Eddie and turns it into a Hurricanrana is one of the greatest things I've ever seen.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Epic adventure... Why did I immediately think of The Rock playing air guitar with a grin on his face?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE ~ One Night Stand 2008*


1) *Falls Count Anywhere Match* ~ Jeff Hardy vs Umaga ~ ***

2) *Singapore Cane Match* ~ CM Punk vs John Morrison vs Tommy Dreamer vs Chavo Guerrero vs Big Show ~ ***

3) *First Blood Match* ~ John Cena vs John Bradshaw Layfield ~ **1/2

4) *I Quit Match* ~ Beth Phoenix vs Melina ~ **3/4

5) *Stretcher Match* ~ Shawn Michaels vs Batista ~ ***3/4

6) *WWE Championship/Last Man Standing Match* ~ Triple H(c) vs Randy Orton ~ **3/4

7) *World Championship/Tables, Ladders, & Chairs Match* ~ Edge(c) vs The Undertaker ~ ***3/4​
Lots of fun. Enough for any fan to enjoy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

First two matches from ONS '08 are so much fun. I always end up watching them when I pop in that DVD.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Amen to that. I LOVED the cane match simply because it was 8 1/2 minutes of pure chaos. Who doesn't love fun matches like that? Even Shawn Merriman KILLED Chavo with a cane shot. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao Such a funny spot. Show is a beast in that match too.

And then I loved Jeff/Umaga. Such an enjoyable match.

Fuck, this reminds me that I need to watch the two HBK/Batista PPV matches from that year again soon. Jesus HBK had some epic matches that year.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Show goes to town on everybody. Tommy Dreamer dies yet again.

I haven't seen Shawn vs Batista from Backlash. Heard it's solid, but the Stretcher blows it away. Won't doubt that. It's a great match. Shawn was on point in 2008. No doubt.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

The Batista vs Shawn match is really good. That TLC match is just plain bad though.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

That TLC match is ridiculous overly-rehearsed. And I'm not even sure if that's a word.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The TLC match was the worst Taker/Edge match, and was poor for a TLC match, but I don't think it was bad... though it was a bit underwhelming.

That being said, I do love the Batista/HBK ONS match... the ending "I'm NOT sorry, and I DON'T love you!" was awesome.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

God, I despise that Edge/Taker TLC. Business exposing and too cooperative spots. But they had some brutal moments with Edge smashing Taker's head with chairs.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I guess I only rated it well for the SPOTZ. I had a lot of fun watching the event and maybe the fun rubbed off onto that match too? idk.

Hated giving that and the stretcher the same rating only because I felt stretcher was the overall better match. Granted, I wasn't quite sure the stretcher did reach 4 star level. But it was still a really good match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I can watch the TLC match because I do enjoy the spots. Hawkins/Ryder (forget which one but the first guy to go thru a table) takes a nasty bump too. Actually they really both do. Fun match but I agree on it's criticism.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hawkins is the one who REALLY dies, btw. 

That match is weird for me. The first time I saw it, which was back in September of this year, I thought it was meh. Then I just watched it two days ago with my brother and we both were having a blast with it. I think watching wrestling with him just kind of made me not look at the flaws and enjoy a match with spots for only that. I own it via Edge's DVD. I'll really need to re-watch and analyze this...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> Hawkins is the one who REALLY dies, btw.
> 
> That match is weird for me. The first time I saw it, which was back in September of this year, I thought it was meh. Then I just watched it two days ago with my brother and we both were having a blast with it. *I think watching wrestling with him just kind of made me not look at the flaws and enjoy a match with spots for only that.* I own it via Edge's DVD. I'll really need to re-watch and analyze this...


Same way when I watch with some friends or my dad.

Watching the HBK doc right now. Probably my favorite one although I haven't seen Rise and Fall of ECW.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It makes sense. You just get into watching it with family or buds and don't bother to critique much stuff for what it really was. 

I'm a fan. I wished it went into greater detail about the drugs, but I guess he might have been sensitive on the subject. They literally talk about the screwjob no problem, but not the drugs. And the ECW doc rules. Get on it, man.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> Hawkins is the one who REALLY dies, btw.
> 
> That match is weird for me. The first time I saw it, which was back in September of this year, I thought it was meh. Then I just watched it two days ago with my brother and we both were having a blast with it. I think watching wrestling with him just kind of made me not look at the flaws and enjoy a match with spots for only that. I own it via Edge's DVD. I'll really need to re-watch and analyze this...


There's really no need to go out of your way to analyze the match. You enjoy it as is and that's a good thing.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

My need for perfection strikes again...even on something as meaningless as a "*" rating. Oh well. Chairs were used, Mick Foley was on commentary, people died going through tables. Sounds fun to me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Why did Mick end up leaving the booth that year? Hadn't watched much SD after Summerslam that year.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He felt "burnt out" in WWE. Which is why he zoomed on over to TNA pretty swiftly after that. Hence all of his promos about feeling reborn and how things are fresh over there. I guess that changed by 2010 when Hogan came haha.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Man, it felt way too weird seeing Foley in TNA. Hated it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I marked when he won the World Championship. 

I even got that show just for that, haha. Glad he's back in the E now. It's where he belongs.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Thank god Mick came back, hes a WWE guy & i also marked when Mick became TNA champ.

Got SummerSlam & Vengeance 2011 last night from my friend for x-mas, prob gonna watch those tommorow.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The tag titles from Vengeance might own. Let me know how it goes asap.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I shall, i would watch it right now but im taking advantage of computer time haha & i gotta leave at 6 for x-mas eve.

Pretty excited to watch this shows, im starting to dig 2011 a little more now since time has passed and im not as hostile to certain people or certain moments that happened.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah same here. I think with the way the first 6 months were, it did feel like a pretty off year. From when CM Punk's push started - on it really helped make the year flow nicely for me. idk, it's like I can look back and enjoy the first few months of the year more now. Whatever, works for me. Rather be a fan of the year than dislike it. I can name three MAJOR positives off the top of my head from this year. They're in our sigs.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

A 4th was Christian becoming champ, wasnt exactly how i pictured it, but he was still a WORLD CHAMP.

Another positive was MASKED KANE, come on bro! & the BARRETT BARRAGE


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well I wasn't gonna list EVERY aspect that I enjoyed, just the recent three to prove my point. 

MASKED KANE tho. :mark:

holy crap yes.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Marked for the Goldust avy IYF. 

Not gonna lie, I still fucking love Vince/HBK from Mania 22. Was just reminiscing on it during the HBK doc. As a matter of fact, it's still my favorite Mania as a whole.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Been watching alot of Goldust lately 

Dolphs semi push, Bourne as tag champ, Miz as champ was a real positive for me

You seen alot of 2011 ppv's Brye?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brye said:


> Marked for the Goldust avy IYF.
> 
> Not gonna lie, I still fucking love Vince/HBK from Mania 22. Was just reminiscing on it during the HBK doc. As a matter of fact, it's still my favorite Mania as a whole.


That match rules. JR on point in it. "Hit him in the head with it...then shove it up his ass!"

You need to see Orton vs Christian from Over The Limit, Tyler. If you enjoyed what you can remember from the Money In The Bank match, it literally blows it away.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> Been watching alot of Goldust lately
> 
> Dolphs semi push, Bourne as tag champ, Miz as champ was a real positive for me
> 
> You seen alot of 2011 ppv's Brye?


RR
Chamber
Mania
Bits and pieces of Extreme Rules
MITB
Summerslam
HIAC
Bits and pieces of Vengeance
Survivor Series
Most of TLC



Getting NOC and Vengeance for Christmas. 

Absolutely loved the PPVs this year. MITB, Summerslam, RR, EC and Survivor Series were all great. Like what I've seen from TLC too.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The MITB match is a complete blur, i remember loving there SD! match alot though.

Fucking JR haha, its little shit like that, that makes him the best, so much passion for the bussiness, not incoherent rambling like Michael Cole.

To Brye: Can you list them in order from what you have seen?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Find it ironic that Over The Limit had one of the best matches of the year, but the rest of the card was CRAP.

And TLC was a lot of fun. I'd buy it. Not just for the feel good moments either. I liked what I saw for the majority. (owning H/Nash will make me laugh as I think I hated it more than anyone)


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

HHH's fat gut :lmao

If Wade would have won on that show i think it would be the greatest show ever.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If only. I guess that is what Survivor Series is for. Can't say you have any gripes with that show.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

No complaints, Wade pinned Orton, Orton didnt pin Wade.

I just realized that as i was typing it :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> The MITB match is a complete blur, i remember loving there SD! match alot though.
> 
> Fucking JR haha, its little shit like that, that makes him the best, so much passion for the bussiness, not incoherent rambling like Michael Cole.
> 
> To Brye: Can you list them in order from what you have seen?


Top 5:
MITB
Summerslam
Elimination Chamber
Royal Rumble
Survivor Series

Extreme Rules
TLC
Vengeance
Hell In A Cell
Wrestlemania

Haven't seen everything from a few of them though. Absolutely love both chamber matches this year though.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Indeed. The worst thing for Wade so far in the feud happened tonight. Just never watch the brawl again and you'll never have to know it exists. Yay.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nash/Trips was so bad that it's entertaining.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ugg. I couldn't even find it entertaining in that sense. Pardon Nash's clique sign at the end. It had to have been the world's slowest match. I think time went backwards because of how slow it honestly was.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm still surprised at the way it was booked considering that it wasn't even mentioned on Raw a few times leading up to it. Not complaining about it, but just weird.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I haven't seen HHH/Nash from TLC yet but I always thought their Hell In A Cell match from Bad Blood '03 was solid and probably their only really good match together. I still mark for Nash jacknifing HHH through the announce table at Judgement Day '03. JR's reaction was incredible too.

SummerSlam '11 is WWE Classics right now and I'll watch it in the next few days. What do you guys think of the show?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Summerslam is pretty damn good. Not a bad match on the card and both world championship matches are great. Sheamus/Henry is really solid, the divas match isn't even that bad, Barrett/Bryan is an underrated match and the opener is fun.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> I guess I only rated it well for the SPOTZ. I had a lot of fun watching the event and maybe the fun rubbed off onto that match too? idk.
> 
> Hated giving that and the stretcher the same rating only because I felt stretcher was the overall better match. Granted, I wasn't quite sure the stretcher did reach 4 star level. But it was still a really good match.


Well, you can enjoy a **** match more than a *****1/2* match, it's just like that, idk... When I rate matches, I try to separate "my enjoyment" from "true quality". Therefore, I would rather watch Stinger's **** matches than Orton's ****** matches. You like what you like, it doesn't have to be good. I also enjoyed the hell out of Edge/Taker TLC, but only rated it ***1/4*. I'm not completely sure what I've just said, but I hope you feel me...


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Henry/Sheamus is a ton of fun (anything Henry did since returning from Show pummelling him has been good tbh), Christian/Orton NHB was great, Danielson/Barrett is probably Barrett's best match ever and Cena/Punk, while not having the atmosphere of MITB, was fucking awesome.

Since I mentioned how awesome I think Henry has been since just before MITB, where would everyone put him as WOTY for 2011? Just in terms of WWE anyway. I'd definitely stick him top 3 with Punk and... hmmm... maybe just top 2 with Punk lol. His character has been awesome, he's been putting on fun to great matches with just about anybody, and he made the WHC more credible than honestly its been in years. Sucks he's injured and had to drop it early. Oh, and his promos ain't been hard on the old ears either. A couple of times he kinda slipped up and struggled, but for the most part he did exactly what was needed for his character.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> Well, you can enjoy a **** match more than a *****1/2* match, it's just like that, idk... When I rate matches, I try to separate "my enjoyment" from "true quality". Therefore, I would rather watch Stinger's **** matches than Orton's ****** matches. You like what you like, it doesn't have to be good. I also enjoyed the hell out of Edge/Taker TLC, but only rated it ***1/4*. I'm not completely sure what I've just said, but I hope you feel me...


Actually I do. I was only getting on my point for that said rating in the sense that I did have it only at *** on a first watch. Then out of nowhere it was a ton of fun and felt like another strong match in the Undertaker/Edge series so I decided to praise it. I could just pop it in right now and re-watch it if I really wanted to. 

As for the separation in terms of how I rate things, I always follow that. There might be a match I enjoy more than one other, but I'll always give the overall stronger match the more praise it deserves.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Fuck that TLC match . Something wrong when I can tell what spots are gonna happen and when as I'm watching it LIVE lol. Doesn't help that spotfests tend to annoy the fuck out of me too. Spots can be fucking great. If they make sense to the story of the match. TLC was just spots for the sake of spots. Such a shame considering how much I adore their series before TLC and how great they did telling a story and how the story progressed from WM to BL to JD. And from there how the HIAC ended the same way the feud began almost a year earlier.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I want to know if someone didn't expect Edge to take a last ride through the stacked tables. It was SO obvious, haha.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Na, that was totally out of the blue :side:.

Only thing from TLC that I didn't predict was UNDERTAKER taking that bump at the end.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Couldn't believe Taker taking that bump. We've seen that a few times now but it never stops looking painful as fuck.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

At least he took something. Seemed like he wouldn't do anything to contribute to the match in a "spot" capacity.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah, that bump was pretty damn amazing for Taker.

I agree the spots being pretty predictable, but overall I still thought it was a pretty solid match, and a lot of fun. I'd probably give it ***-***1/4. Like I said, probably the weakest in the series.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It doesn't touch their terrific Hell in a Cell, imo. Not even close.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Love that cell match. Big fan of the WM one too. Like it more and more each time.

Charles Robinson gives it an extra * too.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah, I have the cell match as MOTY 2008, and the third best cell match of all time.

Their WM Main event is up there as one of the best too imo of the last 10 years.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Charles Robinson's run = :lmao


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I separate "like" from "good" as well. Watched a match recently which had two Mexicans plastering themselves for no good reason and the match was pretty much dogshit, but I had fun with it. Meanwhile I watched another match which technically had nothing wrong with it, but didn't stick with me at all.





But I neither like the Edge/Taker TLC, nor do I think it's any good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Cyber Sunday 2008*

*Dark Match for United States Championship*
Shelton Benjamin (c) vs R-Truth - *1/2

They threw this on the DVD extras so I figured I'd watch it. Really short match but Benjamin is a great worker and Truth is decent. I think I remember them having a better, longer match on Smackdown around this time. Decent stuff for a fairly short match. The finish for this really just came too early though.

*No Holds Barred Match*
Rey Mysterio vs Kane - ***

Fun match, didn't like it as much as their No Mercy encounter though. Thought they could've used the no holds barred stip a bit more but not a huge deal. Liked the ending too even if the 619 is generally just a predictable setup.
*
ECW Championship*
Matt Hardy (c) vs Evan Bourne - ***3/4

Fucking awesome match. Really fun face/face match which you don't always see. And I honestly think that Striker helped it as well. Made me feel like the ECW strap was the real deal and the guy just is genuinely the biggest wrestling fan of all time which transcends well. A great watch all around.

*Tag Team Match*
John Morrison & The Miz vs Cryme Tyme - **3/4

Wish Punk/Kofi vs Priceless won because I like all four guys but I had a good amount of hope for this match too. I remember them having an awesome online feud (similar to Dolph/Ryder only through WWE.com) and this match was sort of the payoff. I liked Cryme Tyme's double teams moves they did in this match. As a whole though it just seemed a little bland. It was worth the watch though.

*Intercontinental Championship*
Santino Marella (c) vs Honky Tonk Man - DUD

Thought the promo before the match was fun but there wasn't really match to go along with it and I didn't really expect there to be. Heel Santino is hilarious though. Enjoy the Piper and Goldust appearances though.

*Last Man Standing Match*
Big Show vs Undertaker - ***1/2

Ended up liking this one more than the No Mercy contest but I'd put them around the same rating. Love the brawling style that these two had during this feud. Felt this match had a good story around it regarding the KO punch and Taker already being wrecked by it once. Show's chokeslam through the announce table was pretty sick too and while the ref counted rather slow, Taker getting up from that was pretty dramatic. Thought the KO Punch was gonna put down Taker too. Shit Taker took a ton of punishment in this match. Thought the ending was decent with Taker just barely winning after the Hells Gate, but I wasn't a huge fan of it.

Pretty lame Maryse didn't win that costume contest. :side:

*WWE Championship*
Triple H (c) vs Jeff Hardy - ****1/4

Now going into this I wasn't expecting it to be better than the No Mercy match because that's my favorite Triple H match of all time and have it at ****1/2. This was a pretty good match with Trips working over the arm for the first half of the match. Honestly I think Jeff and Trips had awesome chemistry. Just like in the No Mercy match, this match made you really want Jeff to finally win it, especially against Triple H. I personally would've liked to have seen Jeff get the win here but still a really good match. False finishes towards the end of the match were awesome. Jeff going for two Swantons because he didn't think one was enough cost him the match which can be considered another "fuck up" in Jeff's career. Just one more mistake keeping the belt away which I did like. Setup for the pedigree was pretty cool too. Awesome match.

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) vs Batista w/Austin as special guest ref - ***1/4

Match didn't really have much hype for me. Jericho is coming off an awesome feud against HBK and Batista was having a decent year with the HBK feud and Cena match. Guess it made sense for Austin to be ref because if HBK was then there was no chance he was winning, although Austin being ref sort of killed that idea too. I didn't think this match needed a special ref at all. This match just didn't stand out as a main event to me and I think Trips/Jeff should've main evented over it. Down the stretch it started to pick up. I must say I liked Batista's diving shoulder block. This match just had nothing to get me invested in it though which was disappointing. Random ref bump and run ins from JBL and HBK didn't really do much for me. It's not like HBK's count meant anything although I'm sure it would've counted if he made it to 3. Same goes for Orton. And I have no idea why Batista won that match. Just meh.

Overall this was a really fun show though. Thought Trips/Jeff and Bourne/Hardy were the best two matches and both deserve a watch for anyone that hasn't seen them. Same goes for Taker/Show also, tbh. And I'd love to hear if anyone thought highly of Batista/Jericho and why. Great show and worth the time. (Y)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

CS08...

don't remember all the matches too well, but the ratings for the two I remember:

1) Taker vs. Show LMS- ****
2) Hardy vs. HHH- ***1/4

I thought Taker/Show easily outdid their NM match, and Hardy vs. HHH, while good, they'd had a much better match at No Mercy and even Armageddon the year prior. If I had to rate them:

Hardy/HHH Armageddon 07- ***1/2
Hardy/HHH NM08- ****
Taker/Show NM08- ***1/2


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've only seen Show/Taker once, but I thought it was the WWE MOTY.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Never seen that show yet. Went to a concert instead of watching it that night. It looked promising and always got good feedback. Specifically the Undertaker/Show match. Their No Mercy matched owned, so I'm surprised they killed it again. Cage was (Y) too. Only their lame casket match at Survivor Series felt out of place.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

:lmao at the casket match they had. The fuck was that? Ending blew too.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I was so pumped for it when I was watching live. Then as it was going on, I'm thinking "...I hope this picks up.." then it ends when Show randomly runs into the casket. WHAT. THE. HELL. So bad.

At least it was only one out of four that was a bust.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Loved their stuff together in the RR match in 09 too. One of the MANY reasons I fucking adore that match. Especially when they both square off and JR just shouts "and we're down to this AGAIN!". Made it feel like an epic show down (and did a better job of achieving it than a certain Cena/Orton RR show down :lmao).


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Some people use the horrible excuse that Orton's obvious win hurt the match. how? How did that possibly ruin the quality of it being one of the more overall entertaining Rumble matches? 2010 had a shocker ending but it doesn't mean it was better. (even though Punk's 12 minutes in the ring have to be my favorite Rumble moment ever)

RVD's return in 2009 RULED.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I loved the '09 Rumble match and that show as a whole. (Y)


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Always makes me lol when the predictability of an outcome ruins a match. I guess Undertaker's WM matches in recent years have all been fucking shit because we knew he was going to win. And man, trying to watch a match you've ALREADY SEEN? Just sucks when you know what's gonna happen :side:.

I find it funny that the same people will praise the 01 RR for being teh bestestestest evaz despite the fact a 2 year old knew Austin was winning.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's pretty asinine I must say. I knew Punk would win come TLC a few weeks ago. Did that hurt my interest in the match? No way. Ha, I still get goosebumps on matches when I know every single moment. Predictable moments in that sense don't phase me at all.

Kane might have killed half that Rumble, but how could anyone think Austin couldn't beat Kane at that point? Too funny if they did.


----------



## RingoPlaysDrums (Mar 5, 2011)

I think KingCal is very wrong. Plenty of people thought Orton, Batista, Edge, HBK or Trips would pull it off against Taker.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Edge. I'd love to meet the person who thought he'd beat Undertaker. Shawn was the only guy who actually made me think otherwise.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought Orton had a chance and Kane the first time back before "The Streak" was a big deal seemed like a huge threat, but yeah never thought HBK, or Edge or Batista had a chance.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Orton was a guy I definitely thought was gonna beat Undertaker. After that, while I would get caught up in the moment at certain times in matches, I never expected Undertaker to lose.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I thought Trips had a chance for sure just to stroke the ol ego.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's true. Granted I still thought he didn't stand a chance if Shawn couldn't do it. Thankfully, I was right.

I got caught up in the match vs Batista. The drought that Undertaker had with the championship made me think he'll never get it back.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I knew he'd get it back eventually, and was hoping he would get one more legit title run...

... he got another run in 08, but that reign was cut short as well. In 09 though, despite the fact his title run was bland and his match quality was pretty bad due to the fact the injuries had really caught up with him and limited him. Still, it was nice to see him have a nice lengthy run as champion (was 4 months) and he lost it at the right time and it helped the build for Taker/HBK WM26 even more. I hope he never gets the title again though (nor do I think he should), as that last title reign was a good one to end his title reigns at.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Wish Undertaker never got injured in 07, since he was set to have a lengthy run back then. Never needed the title in 08 or 09, though I fucking loved that the first time I got to see Undertaker live (in 2009) he had the WHC which made it all the more awesome. Combined with the fact he had his first ever singles match with Jericho. Fuck that was awesome.

Agreed that he should never win the belt again. Though it ain't likely whatsoever since he pretty much just shows up for WM now anyway.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

My anger level when he got injured in 2007 was through the roof. Come home from school to read THAT. Awful. The year that could have been with the championship would have been phenomenal.

I'm sure he won't get the championship again. One match a year is all it seems he is gonna do. I'll enjoy any chance I can see him now.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

To be completely honest, in the past say... 6 or 7 years, I never gave anyone any precentage of a chance to beat Taker. Batista was a big hell no. I always knew Taker would win and the ONLY time I ever though otherwise was when Trips hit the Tombstone. Pretty special moment right there.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

It's going to be hard to top that Tombstone this year at Wrestlemania. That was the only time I've ever though the Streak was going to end


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I guess I was the only one who thought nothing of that spot & match.

Undertaker was an easy lock for all of it, imo.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh the match is indeed overrated, I just thought the spot was really really awesome. Jim Ross' commentary was amazing as well.

I hope we don't see HHH/Taker again this year. I'm sick of all the rematches.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

JR's commentary was the best part of the match, haha.

Same. I'm really annoyed that it's already been rumored to happen. Cena/Rock is big enough, plus two world championship matches(I'm gonna assume). Undertaker can wrestle someone that isn't Triple H and fans will still care. It isn't needed.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I just don't know who it would be if it wasn't Hunter. There's no big names out there. I'd probably mark the fuck out if it was Bryan...


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

This should be a transitional Wrestlemania for the next generation. Like you said Rock/Cena is the undisputed main event and the show will sell no matter what. I think HHH should have a match with Punk because let's face it. Punk is being groomed to the be the #1 face of the company due to the inevitable Cena heel turn. Him going over someone like Jericho isn't going to give him the rub that he needs. Jericho is a great worker and a star in his own right, but if he faces someone like HHH and goes over, it'll be huge for his career.

For nostalgia's sake I'm really hoping for Taker/Mankind. It's one of wrestling's biggest rivalries and they've never had a match at Wrestlemania. I'm sure they could steal the show with some sort of gimmick match.

Also I don't see any "non-legend" facing Taker at Mania ever again. WWE has shot themselves in the foot with the recent streak matches because all we've seen is guys like HBK and Hunter attempt to end it. If we see someone like Barrett challenge him, who's gonna believe it?

A triple main event of Cena/Rock, Punk/HHH, and Taker/Mankind would make for an awesome Wrestlemania. Add in a returning Jericho with a feud with someone like The Miz or Cody Rhodes and a Daniel Bryan title match... wow.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Part of me has been wondering if the "Barrett barrage" is just being used as a method to rapidly boost Wade's credibility again so that they can get closure on the 2 nexus attacks on the undertaker...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I wouldn't object to another HHH/Punk match if Punk goes over like he should. Given that seems to be too much to ask for Triple H, it probably isn't gonna occur. Your points do showcase that it would be a damn good way to get him over even more.

Exactly. They've gone and made the streak, while already big in itself, damn near impossible to even fathom if an upper midcarder wants to try and end it. 

vs Foley? Are you kidding me? That thought never crossed my mind once. Yes. I'm sold. WWE better read that and follow through. Great, now I want this. Even if it isn't Triple H vs Undertaker, I'm still gonna be mad if isn't Undertaker vs Foley. Haha.

I heard there is a possible Cody vs Goldust match for WrestleMania. idk about you, but that sounds awesome to me. His feud vs Booker can oddly transition into that too given the history.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

There's actually a slew of combinations I'd like to see if Jericho does actually return. If he returns and wins the Rumble, he NEEDS to face Bryan for the title. I wouldn't mind it if Orton gets the belt at Elimination Chamber and Jericho faces him, but Bryan would be preferred. And of course if he challenges Punk that's another winner in my books.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If Orton got the belt again I'd be pissed. Stay away. Insanely consistent or not. Stay away.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hahaha. They never have anything else to do with him. You know it's comin, man.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

A Goldust/Cody feud would be great and like you said, even Booker could be involved for some comedic moments. This would be my dream card

Cena/Rock
HHH/Punk
Taker/Foley - Street Fight?
Bryan/Barrett/Orton/Christian
Shaq/Show
Rhodes/Goldust
Jericho/Miz
Sheamus/Kane
Air Boom/Usos/Primico/Ziggler and Swagger - Ladder Match
Natalya/Phoenix

Toss a Ryder segment or match in there somewhere and you're set


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Hahaha. They never have anything else to do with him. You know it's comin, man.






Alim said:


> A Goldust/Cody feud would be great and like you said, even Booker could be involved for some comedic moments. This would be my dream card
> 
> Cena/Rock
> HHH/Punk
> ...


Sheamus vs Masked KANE. Amazing. I'd go for all that. Give Ryder a tall task vs Brodus Clay and there you go. 

Clay randomly came about because whenever he finally debuts, he'll be tons more credible than anyone else that isn't already booked.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I think if Jericho returns he'll wind up facing Punk at Wrestlemania, with Punk as face and Jericho as the heel, obviously.

If Punk were to face Trips at Mania, then Punk has to go over. They're building him up so well and he's probably the 2nd most popular guy on the roster now. He's already lost to Hunter so by Mania it would be HUGE for Punk to go over.

I'll be honest, I've only ever thought the Streak was over TWICE. When Orton countered the chokeslam into the RKO I honestly thought they were going to go with the shock upset win at that moment.

The other time was this year when Triple H hit the Tombstone. I thought, "oh shit, it's an awesome spot and we're talking about Triple H here with his massive ego so this one is over". I was so so RELIEVED when it wasn't over.

However, if they go with Undertaker/Triple H again at Mania 28, will Triple H's ego be able to handle losing yet again? I feel like he'd go over, and then we can all go shoot our TVs.

Foley/Undertaker would rule.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Just picked up Wrestlemania 26 for £6.99. Bargain!

Haven't watched any of the show since it first aired and I really enjoyed it (probably my favourite 'mania since 22), so I can't wait to go back and have another look.

Edit: are there any noticeable edits on the DVD from the live show? I can imagine Swagger's eternal struggle with the briefcase can't be on there


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Randy Orton: The Evolution of a Predator - Disc 1*​So yeah, got this for Christmas so I decided to give it a watch. Obviously no matches on this disc, but I'll give you my thoughts on the "documentary." I use that term loosely.

This sucked. I've always been a big fan of Orton stemming back to the Evolution days, but this is the first WWE doc I've ever watched where I've honestly just wanted to turn it off. It was one of the Experience type docs where they just followed him everywhere for the last 4-6 weeks before Wrestlemania & his match with Punk. It was 90 minutes of boringness really. 

My first complaint was the lack of coverage on actual wrestling. The ONLY things they covered were his time in OVW, with Evolution, Legacy, and that's about it really. They didn't cover any feuds at all. I wanna watch a wrestling documentary for wrestling...

Another thing that annoyed me was the cursing. If you're gonna interview guys in PG form, why let them say dick, ass, and shit? The constant bleeping got annoying and if you're gearing towards a younger crowd, what's the point?

The only thing I actually enjoyed from the doc was Randy's desertion story from the Marines, that was interesting. When he mentioned his heavy drug use I got intrigued, but that didn't go anywhere. 

So the whole disc was a 90 minute documentary. No matches, no interviews, no special features. A good hour wasted that could've easily been filled. Not off to a good start.​
*Overall Disc Score: 4/10*​


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Steamboat's set review is on the next page...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yay, everything on the Orton DVD sucks. Now I'm really glad I never bought it.

Steamboat's set. Yeah, why in the _hell_ do I not own that yet? Has to be a blast.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Night of Champions 2009 


_Unified Championship Match:_
*Legacy vs. Chris Jericho and Big Show(c)*

Not really a great idea having two heel teams face each other. Considering the whole plan was to go and establish Jericho and Big Show as a dominant heel team putting them in a smarky city against two other heels probably wasn't the best idea. It just created this odd feel as Jericho slammed Edge before the match and went on to work as almost the face in peril early on. Now I now it was to build up the tag and get Big Show in the match but it also got Jericho and Big Show even more over as the faces in this match. Match was pretty good too, it went a decent amount of time and Legacy looked pretty strong in the ring against two former world champions. Good opener. 
***3/4 *


I really liked Punk's promo that came next. I was at this show live and Punk cut his promo about the awful parents that let their kids dress like Jeff Hardy. Guess who I was sitting next to? Yeah a kid with the shirt and the arm bands that loved Jeff Hardy who was at the show with his dad. He gave me some dirty looks for cheering on Punk the whole time during the promo. 

_
ECW Championship Match:_
*Tommy Dreamer(c) vs. Christian *

These two really didn't click. I can't exactly describe what it was that I didn't like but the match just didn't seem to flow well. I know one of the problems is that they tried to wrestle this like a heavyweight main event and it was only the second match of the card. It got better as the match wore on because there was actually a reason for them to be exhausted in the ring near the end when there wasn't a reason 4 minutes into the match.
***1/2 *


_United States Championship Match:_
*Kofi Kingston(c) vs. Carlito vs. Jack Swagger vs. Primo vs. MVP vs. The Miz *

Pretty much what you can expect out of a big multiman match in the WWE. There was a lot of really long selling from everyone and plenty of cool moves. This is one of those matches that as a fan of independent wrestling you really can't appreciate it as much. It was basically a big spot fest but I've seen a lot crazier and more entertaining ones then this one. The one thing that this match had going for it that I can't say too often about indy spot fests is that everything looked really good. They also did a good job of playing to all the conflicts that the participants had with each other. MVP targeted Swagger (who he was feuding with) over everyone and the story with Carlito and Primo (who just split) trying to work together before Carlito turned on Primo again was a nice touch. Pretty short, cool moves, kept all the storylines alive, and was short and sweet. Very well done. 
****1/4 *


_Women's Championship Match:_
*Michelle McCool(c) vs. Melina *

This is one of the best examples of feeling real hatred in a Divas match that I can remember. They both really seemed like they hated each other from the opening bell to the end of the match. Aside from the awesome start where Melina gets drop kicked while doing her split and the really cool DDT on the guard rail there was a lot to like in this match. One moment that I thought was great was Michelle letting go of a submission right before Melina got to the ropes, Melina grabbed the ropes and McCool just stomped on her hand. All I remembered about this the first time was the really cool spot but in this was right on par with all the other matches on the card to this point. Really impressive. 
***3/4*


_WWE Championship Match:_
*Randy Orton(c) vs. John Cena vs. Triple H* 

Very typical WWE-Triple Threat Style. You would see John Cena laying outside the ring for 3 minutes because he was thrown into a ring post and similar things like that. The action was good but I couldn't shake the feeling that I would rather see a singles match between carious combinations of these guys. It's tough to really enjoy because once you start to get into what Orton and Cena are doing in the ring Triple H will come back into the ring and throw Orton out of the ring and we get another mini match. Also Cena totally missing both Triple H and Orton with his top rope leg drop and hearing Lawler say, "I think he got them both!" was hilarious. On the plus side the match had a really good finishing stretch and the "mini" matches they had throughout this were all pretty good. This was much better to watch live then on DVD, I remember thinking that this was the coolest match ever when I was sitting in the crowd. Now I think it's a pretty standard type of match that the WWE does all the time. Thankfully the style they did was really entertaining. 
***1/2


_Divas Championship Match:_
*Maryse(c) vs. Mickie James*

This is more of what you expect from the Divas. There was this really awesome kick from Maryse but aside from that it wasn't anything too impressive. The control segment from Maryse was decent, she plays a solid heel despite not having the best in ring ability. The comeback segment from Micke was also pretty decent. The match wasn't on the level as the previous Divas match but it was by no means unbearable. They worked a match really well but there was just too much time where it wasn't interesting enough to warrant a higher rating. 
**1/2
*
_
Intercontinental Championship Match:_
*Rey Mysterio(c) vs. Dolph Ziggler *

Mysterio is so good at what he does, one of my favorite faces to have on the midcard. Ziggler took the classic strategy of keeping Rey grounded at all costs and doing whatever he could to wear him down. So this kept the pace fairly slow for a good portion of the match but Rey got in plenty of offense to break up what could have been a long and boring control segment. Instead it built up anticipation because you know that Ziggler wasn't going to keep the pace slow forever and eventually Rey was going to start his comeback. With plenty of false comebacks from Rey the control segment really had me eager to see where things would go next. I loved how they played the crowd, they were quiet the whole time but you could tell that they were just waiting to explode. Unfortunately they never got the chance as Rey ended up hitting the 619 out of nowhere for the win. 

They could have done so much more as the beginning of the match was a great build for what I was hoping would be a dramatic conclusion. I guess it made Ziggler look strong in a loss as he controlled a majority of the match but I just wanted some more near falls and suspense as the match got closer to the end. The best way I can describe this is a roller coaster with this long climb to the top of the coaster but when you finally get to the drop it goes a lot slower then you were expecting. It wasn't bad by any means but the start made me think we would see something great. 
*****


_World Heavyweight Championship Match:_
*CM Punk(c) vs. Jeff Hardy*

I hate seeing Jeff Hardy matches on TV but for title matches against great workers he can play the challenger role really well. Throughout his career he has basically been booked as having a character flaw in that he always goes for these big, high risk moves and in the big matches they don't pay enough. The formula of this match was basically this. Punk had a brief segment where he controlled the match for a little. When hardy finally started to get in some offense he went for a big move. It missed and Punk was able to regain control of the match and really wear Hardy down. In fact there were numerous times that Hardy lost all the momentum he was building in the match because some high risk move failed. 

Hardy's final comeback to win the match was nothing short of amazing. He kicked out of a GTS that Punk hit on him right in the middle of the ring followed by an immediate cover. At this point the look in CM Punk's face was perfect as his face told you that he was afraid and was starting to realize he couldn't beat Hardy. He tried to take the belt and leave but was forced back into the ring and soon fell to a Swanton. Fairly short for a PPV main event yet it told a great story and the offense that both guys used was perfect for their characters. It's certainly a WWE style match and it shows how entertaining their style could be. Punk was great as a heel and Hardy was also really impressive. 
****3/4 *​

So it was a pretty average show. Lots of good matches but I really feel that a PPV needs to deliver at least one incredible match. It's a show that is good to watch on DVD but something that would disappoint you if you had purchased the PPV when it first aired. There is still a lot that's worth seeing here.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I liked that PPV for what it was. Minus the Women's Championship going 5 minutes too long.

I remember that DDT spot from the Divas Championship match. Couldn't believe that nonsense. Of ALL the people to do it. Those two? Sheesh. That could have ended up being so bad. Luckily, it wasn't.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Just dl'ed a few matches off of this forum and I'm in the process of reviewing and rating them and I guessed this was the place to put it. Just a few matches that sound great on paper that I don't believe I've watched before so I thought I may as well give them a whirl. My first time every giving snowflakes and reviewing (small paragraphed reviews) but I enjoyed doing these so I'll do a few more in the future. I would like to know what you thought, not only of the small reviews but also of the matches themselves, if you've seen them. Cheers



*WWE Tag Team Championships - No Mercy 2002*
_Edge and Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Benoit and Kurt Angle_

In my opinion, 2002 and 2003 were the highlights of all three men's WWE careers in terms of in-ring competition. Off the charts this was, and it signaled arguably the best few months in WWE history for tag-team wrestling between these four and Lose Guerreros. Angle and Benoit took on the heels here, even though Benoit was a fan favourite, and it worked. The dynamic of the odd pairing of Benoit/Angle worked and the fact that they worked so well together despite disliking each other is quite pleasing. Mysterio and Edge, as you'd expect from these two, created a great big man/little man team, making for some interesting spots and double team moves. Both of these men played really good faces in peril as well, and the hot tags were well done which you don't see too often in mainstream tag wrestling. I'd happily say this is one of the best matches of 02 and definitely worth a watch if you haven't seen it.

****¾


*WWF Championship - No Mercy 2001 - Triple Threat Match*
_Stone Cold (c) vs. Kurt Angle vs. Rob Van Dam_

The interesting thing about this match is Rob Van Dam. Both him and Austin being a part of the Invasion despite have a little feud in the midst of it, as well as Kurt Angle being involved. Factor in the Angle/Austin feud that took up a large proportion of the Invasion, and it makes the Austin/RVD dispute seem minor, but the fact of the matter is that it's there. When constructing the match, you would have thought that because RVD was in it for himself and himself only, not the alliance of Austin, he wouldn't be playing a huge role but instead he'd be more of a pest and a menace for Angle and Austin, and thats exactly what he did. Whenever it looked as if Angle or Austin were going to get a big advantage, along would come RVD and ruin it for them and it really created an interesting dynamic because you knew going in that RVD wouldn't win. Factor in that the Smackdown before the PPV we saw RVD coming out of Vince McMahon's limo, it also teased a turn on the Alliance, for Rob Van Dam so at every moment, you looked for any opportunity to believe RVD had made the jump. All of this led to amazing storytelling, even if the match its self wasn't a masterpiece. Solid match and worth of main event a B-Show. A little of a weird ending but its what you come to expect from an Attitude Era PPV.

Worth a watch, either way

***¾ / ****


----------



## nishatian1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Opnion is awful!


----------



## Shadows420 (Dec 31, 2009)

Been watching the WCW very best of Nitro DVD, I LOL'd at Bischoff to Sid: 

"Whats the matter SID, cant find your scissors?"


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Watched the Bret/HBK dvd. It's great - two legends. Two random/useless points - HBK looked quite uncomfortable at times + Bret talks about money a lot. 

Has anyone seen the Greatest superstars of the 21's century? I've tried to look for the rankings to see who got where but can't find one.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Booze said:


> Watched the Bret/HBK dvd. It's great - two legends. Two random/useless points - HBK looked quite uncomfortable at times + Bret talks about money a lot.
> 
> Has anyone seen the Greatest superstars of the 21's century? I've tried to look for the rankings to see who got where but can't find one.


There's no rankings, they just go over each guy individually.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> There's no rankings, they just go over each guy individually.


Ah right, thanks. I've heard that it has the Angle/Lesnar iron man match on there. One of the best matches ever. Shame how many Angle matches seem to be forgotten.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

So I'm watching the Tombstone: The History of the Undertaker DVD and I just watched Yokozuna/Taker in a Casket Match from the '94 Rumble for the first time in a while and I was ... well kinda scratching my head. What's everyone's thoughts on this match? Cause I can't seem to form an opinion.


----------



## Shadows420 (Dec 31, 2009)

JBWinner said:


> So I'm watching the Tombstone: The History of the Undertaker DVD and I just watched Yokozuna/Taker in a Casket Match from the '94 Rumble for the first time in a while and I was ... well kinda scratching my head. What's everyone's thoughts on this match? Cause I can't seem to form an opinion.


Great match with good storytelling.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Some people have claimed it to be a MASSIVE train wreck, but I never viewed it as that. Sure, nearly every heel came out to take out Undertaker, but meh. It is what it is. Yoko kept his belt, Undertaker got to do his promo saying he'll be gone leading into that whole "real vs FAKE" feud that led into Summerslam, and fans got to see something memorable.

It's the early 90's. I don't think much of the antics back then.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Its a fun match with a memorable aftermath, not much more than that. And that's fine. Wasn't expecting a 1994 Undertaker match against Yokozuna to be a classic anyway .


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Indeed. Same can be said for their Survivor Series rematch, minus the memorable aftermath. Unless you count CHUCK NORRIS kicking Jeff Jarrett in the face as memorable.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Love that Casket match. I don't exactly rate it highly (**1/4) but the match itself is an awesome slugfest and the aftermath is quite memorable.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> Indeed. Same can be said for their Survivor Series rematch, minus the memorable aftermath. Unless you count CHUCK NORRIS kicking Jeff Jarrett in the face as memorable.


I'm sure Jeff Jarrett does. 

The casket match was fun in a cartoony way. I haven't watched it in, like, 15 years, granted, but Taker rising from the casket is certainly an image that's stuck with me.

Incidentally, the best fallout from that wasn't Chuck Norris kicking JJ. 'Twas Leslie Nielsen solving the case of the two Undertakers.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I mark when The Great Kabuki & Genichiro Tenryu were two of the heels that beat down Undertaker.

Leslie Nielsen. Oh my. Amazing stuff.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> I mark when The Great Kabuki & Genichiro Tenryu were two of the heels that beat down Undertaker.


So that's who those two guys were.

Yeah I felt the run-ins were a bit over the top but like you said, it's really not much to think about given the time period. 

Watched it a second time and I seemed to enjoy it more.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kabuki & Tenryu, recognize bro.

Yeah, it's fun. Nothing to think much of. Watch and enjoy. Classic old school Undertaker.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I completely forgot about Tenryu's stint in the WWF. Kind of bizarre looking back at it. Should of been pushed straight into a midcard feud. Seriously talented dude.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Another Japanese talent that was misused in the WWF. Not a shocker. Unless you were Antonio Inoki, Taka Michinoku pre-Kaientai days, or Yoshihiro Tajiri, then you pretty much weren't used well overall. Barring someone else that I might have forgotten.

Yokozuna wasn't really Japanese so he can't be mentioned. I guess Mr. Fuji can be listed under the successful group too. Tons remember him from his managing days plus he held the WWF Tag Team Championship about 2-3 times.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't be the only one that thinks Kabuki sucks, surely?

Tenryu is top 20 ever at minimum. He and Flair apparantly had a chopping contest in the 92 (93?) Rumble that I don't remember. Greatest thing of all time on paper.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kabuki is cool. I always got into his character and all that.

Tenryu owns. Another uber MANLY Japanese bad ass. It was the 1993 Rumble, btw.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay, this is bullshit. Why do WWE have to actually censor every instance of the WWF logo on their DVD releases? You were the WWF once, you and the panda threatening to sue you need to get the fuck over it. What I absolutely can't understand is that the Attitude WWF logo is completely forbidden but the golden age one? Go right ahead. Makes no sense, and at times really ruins the viewing experience. 

That's my rant for the day.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

When was the original one ever censored?


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Royal Rumble 2001

World Tag Team Title Match: 
The Dudley Boyz (Buh-Buh Ray and D-Von) vs. Edge and Christian 
***

-Nice opener, thought Edge & Christian had it won after the ref didn't see Bubba get tagged in the first time.

Intercontinental Championship Ladder Match
Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit
**** 1/4

-Awesome match, that steel chair shot to the head from Jericho to Benoit was absolutely brutal, and to top it all of with the Walls of Jericho being applied to Benoit on top of the ladder in that weird position.

Women's Championship
Chyna vs. Ivory
* 

-Could of gaven this a half a star, but eh.. it had the one moment when Chyna lifted Ivory in the air for 15-20 seconds and threw her over the guardrail. Pretty nice.

WWF Championship
Triple H vs. Kurt Angle
****

-Great match, was pretty slow throughout but it picked up near the end when Stone Cold came out and beat up Triple H and gave him a stunner. The Trish/Stephanie confrontation made it more interesting also

Royal Rumble Match
**** 1/4

-After watching this for the first time in over 5 years, I did remember lots of things about this match. I did however forget a lot about Stone Cold getting bloodied up before entering the Rumble and Big Show choke slamming The Rock through the announcers table when Show got eliminated by him. The epic stare down between the Rock and Austin (while he was bloodied up) was just straight intense. The ending was a bit predictable, but still in my opinion, the best Royal Rumble ever.

Overall:
*** 3/4


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Raw 5/23/2011*
Drew McIntyre vs Kofi Kingston
_Drew shows off his awesome psychology and limb work skills while Kofi shows us how well he can sell an injury. A mighty fine four minute match._
****1/4*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> When was the original one ever censored?


No, it's not, that was my point. Why keep the original one but censor the Attitude one when they represent the same thing? Sigh.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Randy Orton: The Evolution of a Predator - Disc 2*

Randy Orton vs. Slick Robbie D - **
_OVW Christmas Chaos 2001_

Randy Orton vs. Hardcore Holly - 1/2*
_Smackdown April 25, 2002_

Randy Orton vs. Shawn Michaels - ***1/2
_Unforgiven '03_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs. Randy Orton - ***3/4
_Armageddon '03_

*3-on-2 Handicap Match*
Randy Orton, Ric Flair, & Batista vs. The Rock 'n' Sock Connection - ***1/4
_Wrestlemania XX_

*Intercontinental Championship - No Holds Barred, Falls Count Anywhere*
Randy Orton(c) vs. Cactus Jack - ****1/2
_Backlash '04_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs. Edge - ****
_Vengeance '04_

*Handicap Casket Match*
The Undertaker vs. Randy Orton & "Cowboy" Bob Orton - ***1/2
_No Mercy '05_

*Overall Disc Score: 8/10*​
- While a lot of these are repeats from other sets and most of you have seen the majority of them, match quality is still very, very high. Although I will say they easily could've put the first two(or even three) matches on Disc 1 and been able to put more on here. I wouldn't have minded vs. Shelton from Bad Blood or any of the Survivor Series matches he won. Shame we can't see his classic with Benoit though...

- The HBK match is a nice little gem. I liked both guys trying to one up each other in the beginning and the Flair antics were pure gold. Finish was done well cause it got Orton a bunch more heat. Good stuff.

- Is anyone else a big fan of the RVD match? Van Dam sells EVERYTHING Orton does so awesomely. The DDT and RKO just look beautiful. Orton's control segment and Rob's comeback were both very well done and I loved the finish. Easy to forget Foley was the special guest referee though.

- The Mania handicap match is still a ton of fun. Flair's people's elbow attempt gets me everytime. It's crazy how much smaller Rock looked then compared to now. The match against Foley still holds up as a hardcore classic. The picture of Orton just covered in tacks is amazing, one you'll remember forever.

- You're obviously either gonna love or hate the Edge match. I've personally always enjoyed it and you know the 'E does going by as many times they've released it. Did it have to go 25 minutes? Not really but it did so it's whatever. I don't really mind the chinlock segments either because Orton was working on Edge's neck for that whole first half of the match. Plus those nearfalls at the end were just awesome.

- I've never seen the Handicap Casket match til now, but damn was it well booked and a lot of fun. That's about all you can say about it. Pretty good disc.​


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> No, it's not, that was my point. Why keep the original one but censor the Attitude one when they represent the same thing? Sigh.


I think it was a weirdly specific thing where the World Wildlife Fund prevented them from using that particular logo, but not the initialism itself. So they opted to keep the logo (sans the F, hence the _hilariously_ clever Get The F Out campaign) rather than the name, which is odd, but in retrospect, perfectly in line with their branching out into other "interests".

On the other hand, I might have dreamed all of that. I'm not sure.


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

Got a lot of dvd's for christmas and my birthday yesterday. I got : 
- The Ladder Match 2: Crash and Burn
- OMG The Top 50 Incidents in WWE History
- Hell in a Cell 2010
- Night of Champions 2010
- Extreme Rules 2010
- Survivor Series 2001 and Vengeance 2001
- No Mercy 2007
- Bragging Rights 2009
- Bragging Rights 2010
- Cyber Sunday 2007
- WrestleMania 27

Started watching the Ladder match one first 'cause there's a lot of matches on that that i havn't seen yet. Anyone got any recommendations on what i should watch next? And i know that WrestleMania 27 was generally crap but i get every WrestleMania on dvd.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cyber Sunday '07 is a really fun show. Miz's first decent match, Umaga/Trips, HBK/Orton, Batista/Taker and even Rey/Finlay is fun. Plus Kennedy/Hardy is decent for what it is. Good show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cyber Sunday 07... Taker/Batista w/ Austin as the ref was an awesome match, just a bit under their WM match, but arguably a little better than their LMS. Batista getting the clean win was great as well, and it was probably Batista's biggest win due to who he was facing.

The rest of the show I don't remember at all... unless that was the show where Finlay brilliantly acted injured only just to give Rey a pretty nice beatdown. Though I think that was No Mercy, but not sure...


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

***3/4 for Rock n Sock/Evolution, extremely fun match. I remember watching the match as a 10 year old and being shocked that Rock n Sock lost. Damn, I hated Evolution


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

So Christmas has come and passed for another year and I was given some compilation called 'WWE 2011 Annual' as a present. It's pretty much 3 compilations in one, so anyone got thoughts on the following? I'm gonna start watching them now but wouldn't mind reading some opinions too.

-Best of RAW 2010
-Smackdown: The Best of 2009-2010
-Live in the UK April 2011


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

The Best of RAW 2010 set has a lot of good stuff on there. The 2nd disc is probably the best one from what i can remeber with John Cena/Evan Bourne vs Sheamus/Edge, Chris Jericho vs Evan Bourne and Randy Orton vs Edge vs Chris Jericho. The other discs have some good stuff on them aswell and there isn't too many shit segments (apart from Santino Marella). There is also a lot of the build-up to Undertaker/Shawn Michaels which is good.
I haven't seen the Smackdown one yet but the Live in the UK should be pretty good. It had CM Punk vs Randy Orton from RAW which iirc was decent and Smackdown has Cody Rhodes vs Rey Mysterio which would have probably been good.


----------



## kristy (Dec 28, 2011)

Hmmmm should be wow awesome...


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

FINALLY got around to watching this for the first time..

WWE Championship @ Money in the Bank 2011
John Cena vs. CM Punk
*****

-I have no words to explain this match. The atmosphere, the crowd, the announcing, the execution of every move, perfected. This is one of the greatest matches I've ever seen.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Orton/Edge from Vengeance 2004 is BORING.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Orton/Edge from Vengeance 2004 is BORING.


Like I said, you either love it or hate it.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Ricky Steamboat: The Life Story of the Dragon*

*Disc 1:*
The first disc of this set features a 70 minute documentary profiling Ricky's entire career. There's nothing too extreme on this documentary as Ricky never had any drug-induced one night stands or anything along those lines. Which is very good to hear, seeing how many other superstars from Ricky's time turned to drugs and booze. It's your standard WWE documentary to be honest. Which isn't exactly a bad thing, but nothing really makes it stand out. I enjoyed it though, and I'm sure die-hard Ricky fans will too.

The extras are quite interesting. Some of them are outtakes of the main feature. For example, Ricky talks about his first car, William Regal talks about watching Flair/Steamboat for the first time. That sort of thing. Not needed for the documentary but cool clips to see. The rest of the disc is promos that Steamboat has done throughout his career. Oh, and we get his entire 2009 Hall of Fame induction. Nice. Pretty solid set so far.

*Disc 2:*

*Ricky Steamboat & Jay Youngblood vs Jack & Jerry Brisco - Starrcade 1983 - World Tag Team Championship*
_A good old-fashioned southern formulaic tag match. Youngblood & Steamboat had fantastic chemistry. A very underrated tag team._
*****

*Ricky Steamboat vs “Nature Boy” Ric Flair - JCP Boogie Jam 1984 - World Heavyweight Championship*
_They fight for over 50 minutes, so expect a lot of headlocks in this. It's very slow but it's filled to the brim with that Flair/Steamboat chemistry that we have all love. It may not hold a candle to their '89 series, but it's a good early preview. This match is also extremely rare to find, so that's always a plus._
****¾*

*Ricky “The Dragon” Steamboat vs Cowboy Bob Orton - WWF 7/20/1985*
_That is how you debut a superstar. WWF gave Steamboat 15 minutes to rip it up with an established name. Steamboat uses his flashy marital arts and sympathetic babyface skills to get over with the crowd. Even in his first match, the crowd goes nuts for him. Back-and forth WWF debut match for the Dragon. _
****½*

*Ricky “The Dragon” Steamboat vs The Magnificent Don Muraco - Lumberjack Match - WWF 9/22/1985*
_Quite an average match with a red hot crowd who freak out for Steamboat. Nothing else to say about this, really._
***½*

*Ricky “The Dragon” Steamboat vs Jake “The Snake” Roberts - WWF 8/9/1986*
_A good example that shows that both Steamboat and Roberts have some of the best psychology skills in wrestling. Sadly, the physical content of the match doesn't live up to the psychology. It needed more action and a much better finish._
***¾*

*Ricky “The Dragon” Steamboat vs Randy “Macho Man” Savage - WWF Wrestlemania III - Intercontinental Championship*
_I've always thought this match was overrated, but on this viewing, I loved it. So many nearfalls and so much action for a 15 minute match. Add on top of that a mental crowd and plenty of drama and you got yourself an all-time classic. _
*******

*Disc 3:*

*Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat vs “Nature Boy” Ric Flair - WCW Clash of the Champions VI - World Heavyweight Championship - 2/3 Falls*
_Everything to say about this match has already been said said. It's an all-time classic and I'd go as far as saying it's the greatest match to ever take place on American soil, and I'm not alone on that claim. Every move in this match had a purpose and the way they built up drama for the final fall is amazing. This is pro wrestling as an art, people._
*******

*Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat vs "The Total Package" Lex Luger - WCW Great American Bash 1989 - United States Championship*
_This match took place in two rings, yes you heard me. Two rings. Reason being for that is because their was a huge battle royal on the same night that required two ring. The match here is very fast paced, but ends with a very lame finish that completely goes against Steamboat's character._
*****

*Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat & Dustin Rhodes vs Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyzsko - Clash of the Champions XVII - WCW World Tag Team Championships*
_This is Ricky's return match to WCW and the crowd would have no idea Ricky was returning. Dustin Rhodes brought out his mystery partner in a dragon mask, and boy, when the mask came off the crowd went INSANE. The reaction last the whole match, which worked brilliantly with Ricky's hot tag to his partner._
*****¼*

*Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat vs Rick Rude - WCW Beach Blast 1992 - Iron Man Challenge*
_You can't get a better Iron Man match than this one right here. The heel Rude scores a good amount of falls and now Ricky has get back in the game and score some points of his own. The match may seem somewhat cliche now but this still stands up as a classic and a bar-setter for future Iron Man matches._
*****½*

*Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat vs "Stunning" Steve Austin - WCW World Television Championship - WCW Clash of the Champions XX - No Disqualification Match*
_One of the matches that help "Stunning" Steve become "Stone Cold" Steve Austin. Not a classic by any means but a good showing from both men._
*****

*Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat vs Chris Jericho - WWE Backlash 2009*
_Ricky's first one-on-one singles match in 15 years. Ricky shows hardly any ring rust. Jericho was a perfect opponent to cover up any flaws Steamboat may of had. Steamboat's hasn't lost a step in his psychology game and he has the entire crowd in the palm of his hand._
****¼*

*Overall:*
If you're a fan of Steamboat, or of old school wrestling in general, get this set now. The documentary is passable, but the classic matches on discs 2 & 3 really make your purchase worth while. ​


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Those WCW matches on Disc 3 make me really really wanna get that, especially the Iron Man. I'll add it to my list of sets to get at some point along The History of the World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> I can't be the only one that thinks Kabuki sucks, surely?
> 
> Tenryu is top 20 ever at minimum. He and Flair apparantly had a chopping contest in the 92 (93?) Rumble that I don't remember. Greatest thing of all time on paper.


It's not Tenryu, it's TENRYU.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Ricky Steamboat vs “Nature Boy” Ric Flair - JCP 5/29/1984 - World Heavyweight Championship*
_A hidden gem in the Flair/Steamboat series. Possibly their best match. The only match that is on the same level is the Clash Of The Champions in 1989. They wrestled in front of a tough crowd that heckled the early stages of the match with chants of 'Flair's a queer' and 'Boring' during Steamboat's long headlock. In fear of losing the crowd, Flair escapes the headlock and the two do a brilliant two minute sequence. The crowd are now red-hot and after that short sequence, not one person was booing the action. That shows you how good these two men are. This was a stupidly exciting match that left me wondering what would happen next._
*******​


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Does Money in the Bank 2011 exist on blu ray?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I could be wrong but I don't think so.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nah there's no blu-ray for it. I don't own a blu-ray player but if I did I'd be disappointed.

The Raw/SD DVD listings should be out soon, imo. Comes out in a month.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was hoping they'd release it on Blu Ray or at least put the infamous promo as an extra on the DVD. Was pretty mad when I heard neither thing happened.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Awesome section here, picked up the Ladder Part two DVD, a week ago haven't seen it yet, anyone have this DVD is it good? Also might want to buy the new Austin DVD, heard it's a solid buy, anyone know it's worth 20-25 bucks to buy?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Nah there's no blu-ray for it. I don't own a blu-ray player but if I did I'd be disappointed.
> 
> The Raw/SD DVD listings should be out soon, imo. Comes out in a month.


I'm actually getting pretty anxious to see that listing. It should've been out like a month ago. It better be good! :cuss:



ho ho inc said:


> Awesome section here, picked up the Ladder Part two DVD, a week ago haven't seen it yet, anyone have this DVD is it good? Also might want to buy the new Austin DVD, heard it's a solid buy, anyone know it's worth 20-25 bucks to buy?


I actually got both for Christmas, Austin's on blu ray. The Ladder Match 2 is the next dvd I'm reviewing after Orton's set, so keep an eye out for that. Also, just about everyone has loved Austin's set, especially the doc. If you have a blu ray player, get that version for the extra matches and segments. $25 at Walmart.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Watching SummerSlam 2011 right now and i find it pretty funny that the only time Del Rio ever got chants is in LA.

The pop for Kelly was.........embarrassing haha, ofcourse Beth got some pop.

Im on Christian/Orton right now and i have enjoyed this show fully so far & i havent even seen the 2 big matches.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wasn't a bad match at Summerslam. Even Kelly/Beth was enjoyable.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Ric Flair vs Ron Garvin - World Wide Wresling 9/25/1987 (Steel Cage)*

I always wanted to see the infamous Garvin title win. Wasn't the greatest match ever or anything like it but it was an awesome hard fought battle. The rest spots made sense so it didn't drag even if they passed the 30 minute mark (I missed watching Flair make a long match enjoyable, it seems so hard to find this kind of matches nowadays). Both guys looked great and even though he lost, Flair was put over as Garvin had to beat the shit out of him until he finally won.

****-****1/4


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This porbably a stupid question but should I buy wm 17 even if I already have Rock/austin and Taker/HHH?


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

RevolverSnake said:


> This porbably a stupid question but should I buy wm 17 even if I already have Rock/austin and Taker/HHH?


TLC 2, Angle/Benoit and the McMahon street fight are all worth getting it for


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> Wasn't a bad match at Summerslam. Even Kelly/Beth was enjoyable.


Yeah i enjoyed that match also.

Does anyone think Del Rio deserved the year he had?



> This porbably a stupid question but should I buy wm 17 even if I already have Rock/austin and Taker/HHH?


That is a stupid question, but yes you should get it  how much you getting it for?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RevolverSnake said:


> This porbably a stupid question but should I buy wm 17 even if I already have Rock/austin and Taker/HHH?


No, because you'll probably be paying too much for it and chances are you have the TLC match on dvd already too. Or you can just get another set with that on it for cheaper.

How much is it?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

It costs 25 euro


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

How much is that in american money?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I seriously have no clue


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Well we have a stalemate here.

Just finished Orton/Christian from SummerSlam 2011 & i enjoyed the match but i have a few problems with it.

Christian went though 3 tables, got DDT'ed on a trash can, got hit with a chair, kendo stick & RKO'ed on steel steps & Orton got hit with a kendo stick like 5 times.......yeah that doesnt exactly add up.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Christian just dosn't need weapons to win.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

My complaint is why cant Orton take any bumps, sorry i HATED Orton with a passion from Royal Rumble till SummerSlam this year and seeing all the bumps Christian took in that match while Orton didnt take shit just brings all those hate filled Orton feelings back.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

25 euros is about 32 USbucks.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> 25 euros is about 32 USbucks.


Not a bad price for pretty much the best WM ever, plus i have seen worst prices.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

32 isn't too bad, might as well go for it. It's worth it for TLC, Angle/Benoit, Shane/Vince, and the Hardcore Title match.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*ECW - 1/8/06*

CM Punk vs Justin Credible
**

*ECW - 15/8/06*

*Ladder Match*
Sabu vs Rob Van Dam
**3/4


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watched the Rise & Fall of ECW doc today and holy shit it was really good. (Y)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Randy Orton: The Evolution of a Predator - Disc 3*

Randy Orton vs. Kurt Angle - ***
_Vengeance '06_

Randy Orton vs. Hulk Hogan - *1/2
_Summerslam '06_

*Texas Bull Rope Match*
Randy Orton vs. Dusty Rhodes - DUD
_Great American Bash '07_

*WWE Championship - Triple Threat Match*
Randy Orton (c) vs. John Cena vs. Triple H - **1/4
_Wrestlemania XXIV_

*WWE Championship - I Quit Match*
Randy Orton(c) vs. John Cena - **3/4
_Breaking Point_

*WWE Championship - Hell in a Cell*
Randy Orton(c) vs. Sheamus - ****
_Hell in a Cell 2010_

Randy Orton vs. CM Punk - ***1/2
_Wrestlemania XXVII_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Christian(c) vs. Randy Orton - ***1/4
_Smackdown 5/3/2011_

*Overall Disc Score: 7/10*​
- Some questionable match choices on this disc for sure. I don't have a huge problem with the Hogan match. It's a big selling point I guess but obviously it's not all that great. The bullrope match is terrible and had no business in being on here or even on ppv for that matter. Match with Angle was pretty good but nothing special.

- The Triple Threat from Mania isn't very good at all imo. From the useless spots in the beginning to the submissions in the middle that felt like an eternity to all the no selling, it's just not structured very well and they seemed to rush things. After Trips was punted to the head and the match ended he didn't even sell that. He was lookin around like 'd'aw come on Randy'. On a high note I still mark out hard when Orton wins. NO ONE saw that comin. It's one of my 3 Orton Ultimate Mark Out Moments. The other two are his first World Title win against Benoit and the 6 man from Backlash '09. Surprise wins ftw!

- The I Quit match against Cena is a really odd one to rate. It's ultimately a gigantic squash and Cena makes a quick comeback and wins. I honestly felt bad for the guy. He took such a brutal, brutal beating from that kendo stick and took so many shots to the head you could clearly see him shaking. It's something you just don't see in the WWE and it also provided some memorable pictures and moments, so I can understand why some people may rate it higher.

- I love, love, love the match against Sheamus. So much physicality, one of those matches where you can definitely see how Sheamus will hold his own as a main event player one day. Guy has such a high threshold for pain and with his pale complexion you see so many marks and bruises on his skin it adds to the match that much more. The steel step spots were all great (except for the backbreaker one which didn't make sense but it at least looked good) and I love the false finishes. A classic amongst PG Era hardcore matches in my books.

- I lowered my rating just a little bit from the first watch on Orton/Punk. It's still a great match with some decent selling, and Punk shined so much even in the loss. Absolute clinic he put on in there. The World Title match with Christian is average for the first half but damn that last several minutes is so exciting with all the nearfalls and the awesome finish.​
*Overall Set Score: 7/10*​
- So the documentary and 1st disc aren't worth a damn, but the match selection adds some quality to the set. Sure there's a lot of repeats, but they're at least _great _repeats. Plus you get the awesome HIAC with Sheamus and some gems from '03. If you can find the blu ray for a decent price, I'd say get that because it has that awesome match with Christian fom Over The Limit, but chances are you already have half these matches on dvd and if you're a big Orton fan you may have almost all of them already. Another recent set from the 'E that could've been sooooooo much better. They just didn't seem to put much effort into it. Only 15 matches and the first disc was only about half the length of the rest.​
*Best Matches on the Set*​1. *Intercontinental Championship - Hardcore Match: *Randy Orton(c) vs. Mick Foley (Backlash '04) ****1/2
2. *WWE Championship - Hell in a Cell: *Randy Orton(c) vs. Sheamus (Hell in a Cell 2010) ****
3. *Intercontinental Championship: *Randy Orton(c) vs. Edge (Vengeance '04) ****
4. *Intercontinental Championship: *Rob Van Dam(c) vs. Randy Orton (Armageddon '03) ***3/4
5. Randy Orton vs. Shawn Michaels (Unforgiven '03) ***1/2​


----------



## Big Pete (Jul 23, 2011)

*WWF Armageddon 1999*

*No. 1 Contender Tag Team Battle Royal*
The Acolytes vs. Hardy Boys vs. Dudley Boys vs. Too Cool vs. The Headbangers vs. Mean Street Posse vs. Edge & Christian vs. Mark Henry & Godfather

*_Acolytes win a typical cluster battle royal. An obvious ploy just to fit in as many wrestlers as possible onto the card and honestly it ended up hurting what could have been a good opening match if they just went for a fatal fourway tag or something similar. Only highlight here is Jeff Hardy who takes a nasty bump to end the match and hits a really cool double springboard backflip at one point._

*
Kurt Angle vs. Steve Blackman*

1/2* _You know you're in trouble when Steve Blackman is the ring general. Blackman hits a million spots in as little time as possible but it doesn't really mean anything and the crowd s**ts on the match quickly. Weak finish with Angle hitting a german suplex for the win._

*Four Corner Evening Gown Pool Women's Championship Match*
B.B. vs. Jacqueline vs. Miss Kitty vs. Ivory (c)

N/A _Miss Kitty wins and would go onto become her own character. Whether you think it's a waste of time or not, women's wrestling has come a long way since the Attitude era. A nothing match that was more or less a segment for both Miss Kitty and Mae Young to strip. Only interesting tidbit here was seeing B.B. a woman I couldn't remember at all but seemed to have a vague recollection of. Was she in a AKI wrestling game?_

*Holly Cousins vs. Rikishi & Viscera *

1/2* _Holly's take advantage of a Viscera mistake to win. Wow, I never knew this match existed. Short-ish match where not a lot happened but it served it's purpose of turning Rikishi face.
_

*European Championship Match*
Val Venis vs. D'Lo Brown vs. The British Bulldog (c)

* _Venis wins by breaking D'Lo's pin attempt on Bulldog and stealing it. WOW, this match...was terribly disappointing. On paper it actually looks like a good match with a couple of really cool spots thrown in but it's just so clunky and poorly worked that the fans couldn't care less - which is saying something as the crowd has been dying to pop all night. Only thing of note to me was seeing Bulldog walk to the ring with the Posse, I never knew they teamed...I really should brush up on this 3 month era._

*Steel Cage Match*
Kane vs. X-Pac

**3/4 _Kane pins Pac with a Tombstone. Finally a match worth sitting through even though for a Cage match it was relatively short at just 8+ minutes. Kane/Pac really did well to fit every spot they could into this match and they worked their roles beautifully with Pac playing his chicken s**t heel role to perfection spitting on Tori's face like a scumbag and Kane being this monster that never quits despite all the odds being against him. I liked how the rules were in Pac's favour and Kane had to actually pin Pac while Pac could just escape. This set up a really cool spot where Kane caught Pac on the side of the cage and brought him back in the ring to set up the finish. Even the interference worked here and protected both guys well._

*Intercontinental Championship Match*
Chris Jericho vs. Chyna (c)

**1/2 _Chyna submits to the Walls of Jericho. Talk about a carry job. Jericho does everything to make Chyna look better than she is, selling every spot better than it deserved, structuring the match to set up a clear face/heel dynamic and kicking out at the last second to really pop the crowd. I haven't watched a Chyna match in years and I'm so glad. She's just so clumsy in the ring and watching her offence was cringe inducing._

*Tag Team Championship Match*
The Rock n Sock Connection vs. New Age Outlaws (c)
**3/4 _Rock n Sock won by DQ after Snow broke the Rock's pin on Gunn. A couple of months ago, Foley made a great point about the Rock n Sock and how they're remembered more for their excellent promos rather than their wrestling which at best was 'ok'. This was certainly true here and honestly as entertaining as The Rock & Foley are in the ring, they didn't really have any chemistry as a tag team. Not a whole lot here, basic WWF Tag match with Snow's interference protecting both teams but hurting the match at the same time._
*
WWF Championship Match*
Big Bossman vs. The Big Show (c)
*_ Show wins with a Showstopper A 4 minute squash but worked at such a high octane level that I was fine with it. Not worthy of being a WWF Championship match though._

*No Holds Barred*
Vince McMahon vs. Triple H
** _Triple H wins after hitting McMahon with a sledge hammer he received from Steph. This match draaaaaagged on and on which was really standard fair for the time but really hurt any chance this match had of being quite good. Had it gone for 15-20 minutes, this could have been a good brawl with some cool spots thrown in. Instead, it was just a slow boring brawl through the building that was saved thanks to a couple of cool spots and a great finish. I loved the era that followed after this and I thought HHH and Steph made a great heel pairing._

*
Overall Rating: 4/10* _Second half of the show was considerably decent but not really THAT great. If you're in the mood for a taste of Attitude, Pac/Kane was a bit of fun as was Rock n Sock/NAO plus Jericho probably gave Chyna her best ever match. Otherwise it's a pretty passable show and I'd only recommend it for those seeking some perspective._

*Tidbits*
_- Australian golfer Greg Norman was at the show and was referred to constantly as being South African. As a proud Australian (and Queenslander to boot) I found the ignorance slightly funny. _​


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The Ladder Match 2: Crash & Burn - Disc 1*

*Intercontinental Championship - Ladder Match*
Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon - ****1/2
_Wrestlemania X_

*$2500 Ladder Match*
Tracy Smothers vs. Chris Candido - **1/2
_Smoky Mountain Wrestling March '94_

*WCW United States Championship - Ladder Match*
Syxx(c) vs. Eddie Guerrero - **3/4
_WCW Souled Out '97_

*Hardcore Championship - Ladder Match*
Mankind(c) vs. Big Boss Man - *
_RAW 11/30/1998_

*WWF Championship - Ladder Match*
Mankind(c) vs. The Rock - ***1/4
_RAW 2/15/1999_

*Handicap Ladder Match for Control of the WWF*
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. Vince & Shane McMahon - ***1/4
_King of the Ring '99_

*Ladder Match*
3 Count vs. Jung Dragons - ***
_WCW New Blood Rising_

*WWF Tag Team Championship - Ladder Match*
The Hardy Boyz(c) vs. Edge & Christian - ***1/4
_RAW 9/25/2000_

*Overall Disc Score: 7/10*​
- A decent start for the set here. This is where they just kinda start filling in the gaps and give you a lot of TV matches, so there aren't many classics on here besides HBK/Razor. Eddie/Syxx was a good match with nice spots but shit that crowd was dead and the commentary was flatout boring. Also, Tracy Smothers has A LOT of influence on Chris Hero. I haven't seen much of anything from Smothers but it's quite apparent right from the start of that match.

- The attitude era matches on here are a lot of fun. Rock & Mankind I don't think have ever had a bad match, at least not one that I've seen. It was your usual brawling throughout the arena and hardcore goodness. The Handicap Ladder match is so much fun and booked so well, much like the Handicap Casket Match with Taker and the Ortons. Austin just beats the piss out of the McMahons and there's a cool moment where he pulls down the entire entrance design (which are all ladders) and it falls on top of them. Never seen it before somehow. The E&C/Hardyz match is a nice little gem because you see a lot of the stuff you'd eventually see from the TLC match at Mania X7, including the spear while Jeff is hanging from the belts and Lita's interference. Fun match.

- The 3 Count/Jung Dragons match is so... weird. First off we see Tank Abbott accompany 3 Count to the ring, in which he's singing & dancing and wearing a t-shirt with the nipples cut out. Then you see the match itself has two items to grab at the top of the ladder. One is a recording contract and the other is 3 Count's Gold record. Both of which shouldn't really mean anything to the Dragons, but I guess they just want the band to be happy. Once you get past that the match is a pretty awesome spectacle because it's nothing but innovative spots and guys trying to kill themselves.​


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Random rewatch:

*Ric Flair vs. Sting (NWA, World Wide Wrestling 2/20/1988)*

For the WHC. Pretty basic match, I'd say something like "going thru motions". The action was decent, the storytelling too, they played their character perfectly, but idk... It just didn't feel special, it was just a basic TV title match, I guess all those commercials really hurt it for me. Stinger had the match won, but JJ Dillon interfered and saved Flair. That detail led to the COTC match. Solid match, but nothing special.
*Rating: **1/2*


*Ric Flair vs. Sting (NWA, Clash Of The Champions I)*

Simply, this is one of the best matches of all time. Period. Top 3 in NWA history, easily. This was 45 minutes of back-and-forth, balls to the walls action, great strategies, brilliant heel stuff, brilliant babyface reactions, this was about THE belt, this was the night when one big star of pro wrestling was born. Flair made Sting, it's simple as that. Flair made him look like a million bucks. Also, JJ Dillon was suspended in the cage above the ring, bcuz of the WWW screwjob. But even when alone, Flair still managed to keep the title somehow. He's a true wrestling genius. Also, Stinger is definitely one of the best babyfaces ever, the way that crowd cheered him was incredible, he controlled them easily, his comebacks were fucking awesome. 23 years later, this match is still great, five stars easily. Every time I watch this, it just gets better and better. As much as I love Flair/Steamer series from '89, this match is better than any of those. Flair and Steamer made for a perfect clash of the in-ring equals, but Flair and Sting was the clash of the characters, bigger than life. Stinger's babyface goodies make this one more entertaining that Flair/Steamer '89.
*Rating: ******


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Watched Bret vs Shawn Iron Man match last night - I thought it was crap tbh. Nowhere near as good as people make out. Lesnar/Angle, Rock/HHH and Cena/HBK blew it away IMO.

Bret and Shawn's ladder match was good though.



Brye said:


> Watched the Rise & Fall of ECW doc today and holy shit it was really good. (Y)


One of the best dvd's ever no doubt.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

InYourFace said:


> Well we have a stalemate here.
> 
> Just finished Orton/Christian from SummerSlam 2011 & i enjoyed the match but i have a few problems with it.
> 
> Christian went though 3 tables, got DDT'ed on a trash can, got hit with a chair, kendo stick & RKO'ed on steel steps & Orton got hit with a kendo stick like 5 times.......yeah that doesnt exactly add up.


 I agree. While the match is my #3 for the year, and I think it's great, the fact that a one-sided feud culminated in a one-sided blowoff really annoyed me. 99% of the time, the guy who goes through the table is the one who wins the match, but for Christian to be the recipient of THREE table spots, in addition to the trash can and the steel steps just screwed up the balance.

I still love the match, but I have a real dislike for one-sided action.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*SCSA Promos!*

*"A Bunch of Violent Crap" - 1995 ECW*
Like he mentions in the documentary, Austin's legitimate anger at WCW helped feul amazing promos like these. The first few minutes alone give it an easy *****

*"Monday NyQuil" - 1995 ECW*
This time they shoot for a more humorous parody, of Eric Bischoff no less. It's a mad, haphazard piece that's punctuated by Austin's 'just-kidding-but-not-really-I-hate-his-guts' mood. ***½ 

*"Flat Out Disgusted" - 1995 ECW*
Same chip on his shoulder anger, but this time he's got to channel some kayfabe into it, calling out Mikey Whipwreck and Sandman by name. He's trying out some different mannerisms in this - some work, some don't. It does make me feel that this is something all aspiring wrestlers should give a try, and current ones too for that matter. If you're not so good at cutting promos, just talk about something from the heart and try to channel it into something entertaining for an audience. It's what SCSA does here, and look where he ended up. ***¼


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Any word on the Punk DVD set to come this year? I'm just wondering if they made their mind up on the format yet.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Never seen anyone rate promos, greendayedgehead. You might be starting a trend. :argh:

Watching Shelton Benjamin matches from 2004-2005 and just getting angry that this guy wasn't in the main event for his wrestling ability alone.

Crowd shouting SHELTON at WM 21. They made the guy look like a million bucks on the biggest stage they could too.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Only an hour and a half through Raw and we've had two good matches.

*Bryan vs Rhodes* was a fun short match that had a story revolving around Bryan's injured arm. *****

*Punk vs Ziggler* show yet again that they have brilliant chemistry. Even with a non-finish, I loved it from beginning to end. I eagerly look forward to their balls-to-the-wall PPV match somewhen down the line. ****1/2*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm gonna do that segment rating thing I believe Greendayedge (?) did a page or two (or a few) back...

Jericho Segment 1/2/12- *********/*****... He trolled everyone, got everyone to hate him without ever saying a word, and most importantly killed the Raw forum. 

Oh... and...

Punk/Ziggler- ***3/4- Loved the match, thought the ending was good since they are taking this to the Rumble, so it's cool. Hopefully they produce an even better match at the Rumble.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I love that they made Punk/Ziggler official for the Rumble, but then Laurinautis made himself the referee and my hopes went to shit. The last hour of RAW was just one of the weirdest things I've ever seen. Especially the ending.


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

Punk/Ziggler has unbelievable amount of potential...which I'm sure everyone realizes...but Laurinitis will ruin it I'm sure with a BS finish.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Brye said:


> Never seen anyone rate promos, greendayedgehead. You might be starting a trend. :argh:


I hope so. I'm much better at it lol. I can hardly ever decide on a definite match rating.

Didn't _really_ think all that much of Dolph/Punk on RAW, but I've got my Royal Rumble rematch confirmed so. World title match at the Rumble twice in a row, you go Ziggles.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Ladder Match 2: Crash & Burn - Disc 2*

*Intercontinental Championship - Ladder Match*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs. Jeff Hardy - ***
_RAW 7/22/2002_

*WWE Tag Team Championship - Ladder Match*
Team Angle(c) vs. Eddie Guerrero & Tajiri - ***1/2
_Judgment Day '03_

*Intercontinental Championship - Ladder Match*
Christian(c) vs. Rob Van Dam - ****
_RAW 9/29/2003_

*Undisputed OVW Women's Championship - Ladder Match*
Katie Lea vs. Beth Phoenix - ***
_OVW 12/23/2006_

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
CM Punk vs. Finlay vs. Booker T vs. Edge vs. Randy Orton vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy - ***3/4
_Wrestlemania 23_

*World Tag Team Championship - Ladder Match*
The Hardy Boyz(c) vs. World's Greatest Tag Team - ***3/4
_One Night Stand '07_

*Intercontinental Championship - Ladder Match*
Jeff Hardy(c) vs. Carlito - ***1/4
_RAW 12/10/2007_

*Overall Disc Score: 7.75/10*​
- Can someone explain to me why WWE doesn't use their resources to the fullest extent? This disc wasn't even a full 2 hours! I don't get it, easily another two matches could've been on here. :no:

- RVD/Hardy is different. One complaint you can easily bring up is that they didn't sell any of their spots. But on the other hand, it was kind of refreshing. Idk, it felt more real to me when guys are hitting a big spot, they acknowledge they're hurt but then get right back up on that ladder and go for the belt like it really means something to them. It was a complete sprint but I kinda liked it.

- Christian/RVD is AWESOME. Big props go out to the ladies in the OVW match. Great addition to the set and a great match. Never seen anything like that before.

- Hardys/WGTT would have been a bonafide WWE MOTYC in '07 if it hadn't been for some botches and awkward looking spots. Even with them it's still a pretty great match and a fun watch.​


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> I hope so. I'm much better at it lol. I can hardly ever decide on a definite match rating.
> 
> Didn't _really_ think all that much of Dolph/Punk on RAW, but I've got my Royal Rumble rematch confirmed so. World title match at the Rumble twice in a row, you go Ziggles.


I actually like the idea of it. (Y) Might start going back and rating some of my favorites. 

And JE187, how long is that Katie Lea/Phoenix ladder match? Sounds interesting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye if your going to start rating promos for the love of god please rate Jay Lethal's promo at 2005 ROH show The Future is Now (I think that was the show). You've got to see this masterpiece.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't think I've ever heard Jay Lethal speak outside of the Black Machismo character.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh you really need to see this promo then.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Tonight, we play... by JAY LETHAL'S RULES! 

The OVW ladder match is around 10 minutes, probably a little shorter. But there's no stalling, they just go right at it from the start.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Ladder Match 2: Crash & Burn - Disc 3*

*World Heavyweight Championship - TLC Match*
Edge vs. The Undertaker - ***1/2
_One Night Stand '08_

*World Heavyweight Championship - Ladder Match*
Chris Jericho(c) vs. Shawn Michaels - ****1/4
_No Mercy '08_

*Money In The Bank Ladder Match*
MVP vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Kane vs. Mark Henry vs. Christian vs. Shelton Benjamin - ***3/4
_Wrestlemania 25_

*RAW Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Randy Orton vs. The Miz vs. Evan Bourne vs. Chris Jericho vs. Edge vs. Mark Henry vs. Ted Dibiase vs. John Morrison - ***3/4
_Money in the Bank 2010_

*#1 Contender's Ladder Match*
Sheamus vs. John Morrison - ****
_TLC 2010_

*World Heavyweight Championship - Ladder Match*
Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio - ***3/4
_Extreme Rules 2011_

*Overall Disc Score: 8.25/10*​
- Now THIS is what I'm talkin about. I was gettin pretty tired of watching ladder matches but this was just fantastic. Finally one that goes 3 hours and this disc will ultimately make me recommend this.

- Edge/Taker is probably the worst TLC match I can recall seeing in the E. It's not really _bad _but the spots seem so predictable and it's a big turn off that Edge just ultimately squashes Taker for the majority of the match, especially those unnecessary repeated chair shots to the head.

- Jericho/Michaels on the other hand is fantastic, and incredibly dangerous. So many of those spots had me cringing. Michaels could've easily chipped a bone from the elbow drop on the ladder, Jericho could've dislocated his knee on that big fall, and you never know what could happen with an announce table spot when neither guy is actually facing the table. You could definitely feel the hatred between them and the finish is one of the most dramatic moments you'll ever see in any ladder match.

- The two Money in the Bank matches on here are great, but two totally different matches I'd say. I'd completely forgotten how good the Mania 25 one was. Awesome spots they made up with Kofi and then watching him get killed by Henry & Finlay was even better. The RAW one was much longer and more played out, but equally as good. No way anyone could've predicted that finish. (Even though Cole said Miz was his dark horse)

- Sheamus/JoMo is just fucking great. The whole match was built around Morrison's knee and he sold it to perfection. Sheamus's actual work on the leg was BRUTAL. Brilliant psychology, well played out match that didn't rely heavily on spots at all, and did its job of making both guys look like a million bucks. I'm becoming a huge Sheamus fan.​
*Overall Set Score: 8/10*​
- So is it as good as the first Ladder Match set? Hell no. But disc 3 alone makes this worth a purchase. Match quality is incredibly consistent (besides Mankind/Bossman). Christian hosts the dvd and he adds nothing to it at all, often times he's actually rather annoying and pauses after every sentence. My only complaints are the leftover time on the first two discs where they easily could've fit 3 or 4 more matches, but it's whatever. If you have the money and a blu ray ray player, definitely go after that.​
*Best Matches on the Set*​1. *Intercontinental Championship: *Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon (Wrestlemania X) ****1/2
2. *World Heavyweight Championship: *Chris Jericho(c) vs. Shawn Michaels (No Mercy '08) ****1/4
3. *#1 Contender: *Sheamus vs. John Morrison (TLC 2010) ****
4. *Intercontinental Championship: *Christian(c) vs. Rob Van Dam (RAW 9/29/2003) ****
5. *WWE Tag Team Championship: *The Hardy Boyz(c) vs. World's Greatest Tag Team (One Night Stand '07) ***3/4​


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Flair/Lethal promos: *******


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^care to mention any specifics? maybe talk a little bit about them?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> ^care to mention any specifics? maybe talk a little bit about them?


Passion and lulz. And Flair.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> ^care to mention any specifics? maybe talk a little bit about them?


EDIT: Fucking double post. Sorry.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Just watched this match on dvd, and found it on youtube.





from *One Night Only 1997*!

I never hear talk about this match but to me it's one of Bret's best and one of the Undertaker's best matches. I don't even mind the finish to it because of everything that came before it.

Note: There are better quality videos of the match on youtube but they are split into parts.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

That's a pretty popular match (though some don't like it very much), but you're right when you say it doesn't get brought up too often here.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Can someone give me a brief rundown of whats going on currently with the product? I haven't watched since around MITB happened, right around the time HHH became the gm or whatever it was. I haven't posted here in awhile, and I don't wanna make a thread asking a simple question, thanks!

And to keep with the ratings so im not being unproductive within the thread..

RVD vs. Jerry Lynn, Living Dangerously 99

**** 1/2

Possibly my favorite match of all time, absolutely love it. I'd say it's RVD's best match. A great mix of action, I love the chain wrestling they do in this and the counters. The story of Lynn being the "New F'n Show" opposed to Van Dam's "Whole F'n Show" , and basically being "that guy" who can actually keep up with Van Dam's offense is something I love. It's turns into almost a "one up" contest, or you can apply the "anything you can do I can do better" adage here too. I like that dynamic because it doesn't feel like Lynn is the underdog, even though it kinda sways that way, but he matches with RVD so much that it is pretty feasible that he could overthrow him. The crowd just eats it up and is hot throughout the whole bout, all the way up until the finish. It ended in a draw which I thought was great as it drove the point of the story even more about Lynn being able to hang with Van Dam, not so much about him beating him. With the draw ending it solidified Lynn as being equal. However they were granted 5 more minutes after the crowd got riled up, in which RVD pulled out the victory, which I didn't care for much, mainly because it seemed contrived having him beat him within 5 minutes, but not being able to put him away in the whole 30 minutes prior. Never the less I still love this matchand might watch it tonight as I haven't watch it in awhile.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Well I'll give it a shot.

On *RAW*, Punk's the champ and he's been beaten by Ziggler two weeks in a row from some shenanigans. So he gets a title shot at the Rumble, but Laurinatis is the Special Referee so know it's gonna be shady.

Kane has returned as Masked Kane, and has aimed his sights at Cena. He's been telling him to embrace hate that comes from the crowd. He continues to attack him and last week he tried to burn Cena & Zack Ryder(who's now the US Champion)

Jericho has returned (not sure whether he's face or heel or if/when he'll wrestle) and John Morrison left the company. Del Rio has a groin injury currently and he's been in a wheelchair for a couple weeks, leading to some comical segments.

On *Smackdown*, Daniel Bryan cashed in his MITB briefcase and won the World Title immediately after Big Show won it at TLC. Henry laid him out and Bryan pinned him. Big Show has been cool with it but someone will be turning heel on the horizon, whether it's Show or Bryan. Henry's wrestling with a bad groin injury, so they had to get the belt off him. 

Wade Barrett has "taken out" Randy Orton. He's legit hurt, herniated disc in his back, but reports have said he could be out up to 6 months or that he may actually wrestle in the Rumble. So we'll see what happens with that.

Sheamus has been on an absolute tear and has vowed to win the Rumble. I can't remember the last time he lost...

Cody Rhodes is still sort of feuding with Booker T, but now that's stemming off to a feud with his brother Goldust.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF Royal Rumble 1988*

Rumble Match
***1/4

Was pretty cool finally bothering to watch this. Really different seeing Hacksaw all fit and being able to move after watching some of his recent Indy work.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Match listing for Best of Raw/Smackdown 2011 DVD and blu ray.




> DISC 1
> 
> Falls Count Anywhere Match for the WWE Championship
> The Miz vs. John Morrison
> ...


REALLY happy with this list.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I didn't even *truly* like WWE this year and I think that's about as a good a DVD as they could have made. Honestly though, I'd rather they just release a set of the top 25 matches of the year from the wwe.com site (no matter how meh the list is).


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - Royal Rumble 1989*

Rumble Match
***1/4

Not to different to the 88 Rumble beside the time given which was much better.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Well I'll give it a shot.
> 
> On *RAW*, Punk's the champ and he's been beaten by Ziggler two weeks in a row from some shenanigans. So he gets a title shot at the Rumble, but Laurinatis is the Special Referee so know it's gonna be shady.
> 
> ...


In other words, there is absolutely fuck all going on. Cena/Kane is slightly interesting, everything else blows.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> I didn't even *truly* like WWE this year and I think that's about as a good a DVD as they could have made. Honestly though, I'd rather they just release a set of the top 25 matches of the year from the wwe.com site (no matter how meh the list is).


It's definitely far more hit than miss, especially with the blu ray exclusives (Edge and Kane, Punk's contract negotiation). They have the Rhodes/Orton street fight, Morrison/Miz falls count anywhere, Del Rio/Mysterio which I thought was fantastic, really some of great matches from last year. Those matches alone, to me, make it worth buying the set. I really can't wait for this blu ray.

I'm just hoping that a couple of these promos are actual promos and not vignette style promos. With Punk speaking his mind, I hope it's the full seven minute promo and not the three minute "Do I have everybody's attention now" pre MitB segment.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

YES! About time they sent that listing out. Miz/Morrison, Bryan/Miz, Cena/Mysterio, Orton/Christian Cage Match, the 12 Man Tag, Orton/Cody, and Punk/Ziggler! They included just about everything I wanted, so it's a definite buy for me. Like you guys said, as long as the Punk segments and everything else are in full it's gonna be awesome.

My only small complaint is that I hope the Henry/Bryan match is a typo and it's the Cage match from the week after, but that's doubtful. Only matches I can think of off the top that they missed were any Christian/Sheamus matches and I remember Cena/Punk having a really good match either after MITB or after Summerslam. One of the two.

Even the blu ray extras are good. Edge/Kane LMS and that great Tornado Tag Match. I love it!

Also, here's the blu ray exclusives for the TLC Blu Ray over in the UK:



> *Blu-ray Exclusive Content*
> 
> *Monday Night Raw 12th December, 2011*:
> 
> ...


Pretty good extras there I'd say.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

That best of 2011 set looks... pretty fucking underwhelming to me tbh. Only maybe 3 matches on the set I'd be bothered with, but the bluray extras make it more appealing, especially now I can watch blurays. Won't buy it unless I find it cheap though .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That Raw/SD DVD looks awesome but they put three things on the blu-ray extras that I'd really want in Tornado Tag, Punk/Vince negotiation and Edge/Kane. Wish I had a blu-ray player for things like this.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Well I'll give it a shot.
> 
> On *RAW*, Punk's the champ and he's been beaten by Ziggler two weeks in a row from some shenanigans. So he gets a title shot at the Rumble, but Laurinatis is the Special Referee so know it's gonna be shady.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, interesting that Kane is back with the mask, any explanation why? Booker is fighting again and off commentary? Is Cole still being a douche? What happened with HHH and Nash angle? Thanks


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Brye said:


> That Raw/SD DVD looks awesome but they put three things on the blu-ray extras that I'd really want in Tornado Tag, Punk/Vince negotiation and Edge/Kane. Wish I had a blu-ray player for things like this.


I think at least the Edge/Kane match (which, if I remember right, went all over the arena and out to the concourse) and the Punk/Vince negotiations are pretty significant blu ray exclusives. I was impressed with the amount of extras, almost equaling the combined amount from the separate Raw and SD blus from last year. I'd really like to see interest in blu ray drummed up more, since the US gets skunked on a lot of blu ray PPV releases. 

The more I look at the match listing, the more excited I get for this. The only other match I would have loved to have seen on there is the cage match where Punk interfered to screw over Barrett and take over the Nexus. Maybe a couple more of Truth's promos (his Confederate soldier promo and the one with HHH where they both pretended talking to invisible people). Other than that, this is a really ideal lineup to me.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That Smackdown/RAW list looks incredibly good, might think about getting that.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Holy shit that blu ray set looks sick.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jaysin said:


> Thanks man, interesting that Kane is back with the mask, any explanation why? Booker is fighting again and off commentary? Is Cole still being a douche? What happened with HHH and Nash angle? Thanks


Not sure why Kane went back to the mask, he may have mentioned he feels more like amonster or something, idk. Booker still does commentary, he's just been facing Cody. Cole is a douche. HHH beat Nash in a sledgehammer ladder match and they've disappeared since.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What do you guys think are Hunters best matches?


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

RevolverSnake said:


> What do you guys think are Hunters best matches?


Some of my favourites HHH matches...

Street Fight vs Foley - Royal Rumble 2000
HiaC vs Foley - No Way Out 2000
LMS vs Jericho - Fully Loaded 2000
Triple Threat - Summerslam 2000
2/3 Falls vs Austin - No Way Out 2001
HBK - Summerslam 2002
Elimination Chamber - Survivor Series 2002
Triple Threat - Wrestlemania 20
HiaC vs Batista - Vengeance 2005
vs John Cena - Wrestlemania 22
vs Legacy - Breaking Point 2009
vs Legacy - Hell in a Cell 2009
vs Undertake - Wrestlemania 27


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

is the 2001 rumble match against angle good?

Is there maybe a thread in the media section about triple h matches etc? Sorry but I cant search for it mayself.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The match against Angle is fantastic. A little slow but I love it. Just look through the Megapost section in media to find some Trips matches.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The match against Angle is fantastic. A little slow but I love it. Just look through the Megapost section in media to find some Trips matches.


Alright, thank you.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*"Stone Cold" Steve Austin: The Bottom Line on the Most Popular Superstar of All Time*​First off the documentary. Incredibly, incredibly entertaining. 2 and a half hours on his ENTIRE wrestling career, nothing notable left off. They even dipped into The Comdemned and Tough Enough at the end. You could tell right off the bat that Austin was genuinely excited for the interviewing and that he had so much passion for the business.

Love the old footage they showed from USWA and WCW. I just wish they would've showcased some damn matches on the set. Why talk about The Hollywood Blondes so much and then not give us a match? C'mon man!

One of the best moments from the entire doc is when he's talking about the names the company sent him to use when he's transferring from the Ringmaster to the Stone Cold character. Absolutely hilarious, I won't spoil any. Also you get a few really nice hard nipple shots from Lady Blossom, Debra, & Torrie Wilson. The one with Debra is fuckin beautiful, had to do a double take and rewind. 

Overall a really well put together doc that ranks right up there with the best.​
*Blu-Ray Exclusive Matches*

*WWF Championship - Triple Threat, No Holds Barred*
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin(c) vs. The Undertaker vs. Triple H - *1/2
_No Mercy '99 (UK one)_

*WWF Championship*
Kurt Angle(c) vs. "Stone Cold" Steve Austin - ***1/4
_RAW 10/8/2001_

*WWF Championship - Triple Threat, No DQ*
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin(c) vs. Kurt Angle vs. Rob Van Dam - ***3/4
_No Mercy '01_

"Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. The Rock - ***1/2
_Wrestlemania XIX_

*Overall Blu-Ray Disc 1 Score: 9/10*​
- The first Triple Threat match, what in the fuck? Completely sloppy match. No one seemed to be on their game, you could see them talking to each other throughout most of the match, no structure, just a clusterfuck. The first half of the match is a total handicap match, and the last half is actually better but then for some reason nearly the entire locker room comes out and interferes and takes Taker with them. Anyways, I'll stop ranting. Terrible match that I hope to God wasn't one of Austin's choices.

- Austin/Angle was certainly not a technical masterpiece. In fact it was a shit ton of punching and brawling, but it was a lot of fun and had a great atmosphere. The finish is pretty gret too.

- The 2nd Triple Threat from No Mercy is awesome. So much action all the way through. Austin & Angle hit a spot, here come Van Dam flying through the air! Time for a replay, wait Van Dam's goin up for the 5 star! Tons of fun with the double interference from Vince & Shane and a near markout moment for RVD winning the title.

- Austin/Rock gets a little overrated imo. I mean, it's definitely a fun match and a good way to the end the trilogy, but people forget Rock was doing pointless leg work for a few minutes. That went nowhere plus the last half of the match was nothing but finishers and kickouts. A little overkill with all the Rock Bottoms if you ask me. A match I'll probably never watch again.​


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Just got Money in the Bank 2011 DVD and ordered TLC 2010. Was tough to choose between TLC 2010 and the Royal Rumble 2011


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

RevolverSnake said:


> What do you guys think are Hunters best matches?


A really underrated one is v Eugene at SummerSlam 2004. It isn't a great match (a good one, though) but it might be the best heel performance of Hunter's career. I still need to watch their cage match.

More sort of under-the-radar Hunter: 

*v Chris Benoit (Raw 14/3/05)
*v The Big Show (NYR 06 & Raw 13/2/06). I haven't seen the Raw one but it gets praise from people who think HHH is the devil, so how can THAT suck?.
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpzrGkmJ3Rc Amazing stuff.
*Evolution v Benoit/Michaels/Foley/Benjamin (Raw 12/4/04)


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*The Enfocers (Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko) vs Dustin Rhodes & ??? - Clash Of The Champions XVII*

Fuck star ratings. lol, but seriously...it's not that there's nothing wrong about this match, it's not that there's some huge upside that makes you overlook any flaw, it's just that every fucking thing they did was perfectly done. 15 minutes of 2 guys doing an amazing job at being heels (specially AA. like, HOLY SHIT WHY IS ARN ANDERSON SO FUCKING GOOD? it's not even fair), 1 young wrestler that wants to help but ends up screwing things up time and time again, and 1 guy who does such a great job as the FIP that I almost ended up screaming at my screen wanting the hot tag. The crowd was awesome and lost their collective shit everytime the heels got hit or if there was even a possibility for a tag. The icing on the cake was Jim Ross...damn I miss that guy.

I couldn't even stop smiling like a damn moron for 15 minutes, just enjoying what I was watching like a little kid.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

WCW Super Brawl III

I only hear how amazing WCW was at this time so I figured I would give it a shot. Picking this one over all the other WCW events was pretty simple. This was the only one that could be downloaded in a single link. Also it had a Sting/Vader match so I figured it would have at least one good match. 

*
The Hollywood Blondes vs. The American Males *

Well this was already worth seeing for the American Males entrance music. This was really good, at first I thought they were structuring it really odd but I just misjudged how long the match would go. In fact when I thought the match was about to end the control segment for Austin and Pillman started. Watts was gaining momentum and locked in the STF (which from the insane reaction it got and the announcers' reaction I'm assuming it was some type of finisher for him). But soon after Watts took a big spill to the outside and was isolated. Aside from the classic heel tactics there was just some great teasing for the hot tag. There were a couple times when I really thought Watts was going to make the tag that he got cut off. The fact that they took so much time building the big tag really made the hot tag great when it finally happened. Good ending to the match as well. 

Very old school match but I really liked it a lot. Good pacing to the match and there were more spots then I was expecting in an opening match. Considering I've never heard a good thing about Watts and Buff never struck me as someone that I would call a good worker I'm going to say that it was a great performance by the Austin and Pillman. Personally I thought Pillman was the best guy in the match. He made the American Males look really strong and his actions just look like they were a team to be feared. 
****1/2*


*Too Cold Scorpio vs. Chris Benoit *

So I know Benoit is considered one of the all time best wrestlers but I'm going to be honest here. I found this was kind of boring. Scorpio did some cool stuff but the rest of the match was just this slow paced technical stuff that didn't really seem to add anything to the match. After hearing the crowd's reactions to the last match they weren't even close to being on the same level. Things got on track near the end as the time limit was approaching where it looked like Scorpio was done and Benoit just couldn't put him away but even that had this terrible botch that just killed Scorpio's momentum. Also it was so stupid when there were maybe 2 minutes left before the draw and Benoit just starts playing chicken shit heel and instead of attacking right away Scorpio starts pumping up the crowd to get behind him. I just wanted to scream, "Hey dumbass you're running out of time!" They got the ending right, it was the closest I've ever seen to getting the 3 count right before the bell. The ref hit his hand on the mat less than a second before the time limit was set to expire. 

I liked some of what they did but there was a lot more that I just didn't like. I found the first half of the match to be pretty boring aside from a couple of cool looking moves. I've seen the this before and I thought it was much better then what I just saw. I'm sure someone will go and tell me how awesome the match actually is but I really didn't like what I saw. This would be at the top of my "least favorite Benoit match" list but the ending saved it from being terrible. Instead we got a pretty average 20 minute match. 
**1/2 

*"Wild" Bill Iriwn vs. The British Bulldog *

This Davey's first match in WCW and it was little more than a squash. The crowd was really happy to see the Bulldog and they were really behind him in this match. There was a brief control segment from Wild Bill but I think it was more to get the crowd behind a big comeback then anything. Reminded more of something that you would see on a weekend TV show of wrestling then on a big PPV but I guess it wasn't terrible. 
**1/2 *
_

Falls Count Anywhere:_
*Cactus Jack vs. Paul Orndorff *

Everything Foley does is just so violent. I mean within the first 2 minutes of the match the guy has his head slammed into the guard rail and every time he takes a bump it just looks so painful. Also his character was just totally insane at the time. It was great to see Foley at a point in his career where he could move around like this. Also Foley did the insanely painful sunset flip from the middle rope onto the concrete floor. Just think about how painful that must be, there was just a sickening thud when he hit the ground. There were just so many instances where Foley just takes these insane bumps and hits to the head. And you would just see Cactus smiling at times when this was happening. Foley looked downright insane and a little scary at times. Orndorff was good in this and by saying he was good he bit the shit out of Mick Foley and didn't seem intimidated by him. After just the total ass kicking this settled down and took a new turn when Orndorff started working the bad knee of Foley. Great selling from Foley which was no surprise really. Loved the ending as well. 

I was already a huge fan of Mick Foley but this just made me think even more of him. This was incredible and after seeing how good he made Paul Orndorff win I don't know how any company wouldn't want to put Foley in the ring with their top guy. Just an awesome match. It's the matches that I've never heard of before like this one that make downloading an old show like this worthwhile. 
*******


The Rockn'Roll Express vs. The Heavenly Bodiesw/ Jim Cornette *

I might have said the first match of the card was old school but this was even more so. I mean everything that the Southern Style Tag is this match is. The Rockn'Roll Express kick ass and make the heels look like idiots. The Bodies cheat and Cornette gets involved so the heels gain control. You get a fun control segment where the heels break the rules nonstop. Followed of course by the hot tag (that the camera managed to miss). Things go crazy for a few minutes until the match reaches an exciting finish. It was fun but that's really all I can say about the match. These guys have probably worked this same exact type of match a million times and they do it well. If you're new to older wrestling you'll enjoy this a lot more then I did.
***3/4*


_WCW United States Championship Match:_
*Max Payne vs. Dustin Rhodes(c)*

This was a little tough to get into at first but after the first few minutes I was really able to appreciate what they were doing. Payne does all these power moves and really threw Rhodes off his game. Rhodes went with the simple strategy of attacking and arm and going after it at all costs. The announce team was nice enough to let me know that he was also doing something that Payne would normally do since he beats a lot of people with an arm submission. So when Payne went for the arm my first reaction wasn't, "This is stupid why are they both going after the arm?" Payne didn't sell his arm at all though which but Rhodes sold his really well. I can forgive Payne a little bit because he's a bigger guy and was trying to play a monster heel character against Rhodes. Really weak ending in what was actually a pretty decent match. I guess it set up another match between the 2 but I just don't think a big PPV is the place to do something like that. 
***3/4 *


_NWA World Championship Match:_
*Barry Windham vs. The Great Muta(c)*

Early on we just saw a battle to control the pace of the match. Both guys constantly went for the side headlock and the other would fight out of it and the pace would pick up for a minute or so before someone else was able to gain control. This never really picked up which was kind of disappointing, the slow pace they started with never picked up and as time wore on there were actually less instances of them picking the pace up. Windham played a good heel here as he controlled a lot of the match, talked shit, and took short cuts. The crowd wasn't great here as Muta didn't seem that over with the crowd, I don't know how much time he had spent in WCW at the time of this match. So this ended up being good and if it wasn't 2012 it probably be easier to watch as my biggest problem was that it was just too slow for me. It still told a solid story though and for being over 20 minutes long and at a slow pace it kept my interest. 
*****


_Strap Match:_
*Vader w/Harley Race vs. Sting*

Sting really seemed a lot like WCW's version of Hogan before they got him. The crowd loved him and here he was in the ring against a monster. The difference is that Sting could wrestle, his offense was exciting to watch and he could bump really well. I was really surprised how they started with this as well. I was expecting Sting to get his ass kicked but he took it right to Vader and really did some damage to him. I haven't seen much of Vader but I've never seen him get dominated like this early on in a match. It didn't last as Vader eventually took control of the match and when he took control it really looked like Sting was done. 

I also loved the fact that neither of them tried to win the match. This was billed as a "non sanctioned" match and both guys were more concerned with hurting each other than winning. It wasn't until Sting's comeback failed that Vader actually attempted to win. The ending was really exciting as something happened to Vader that made him bleed from the ear. There was also this awesome segment where Sting carried Vader around the ring only to get tripped right before he got to the 4th corner by Race. You felt some real hate between both guys, the crowd loved it, and the match was interesting. Great way to end the show and after seeing this I would love to see some more stuff between these two. 
***** *​

Really good show overall. I highly recommend going into the mutlimedia section and downloading it. Plenty of good matches and there was a good variety of styles as well.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I was much higher on Benoit/Scorpio, R+R v Heavenly Bodies and Vader/Sting than you, but otherwise I largely agree with the rest. Though I think I may have liked Cactus/Orndorff a tad less.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Summerslam 2000
The Rock vs Triple H vs Kurt Angle

What a match!
After WMXX This is perhaps the best triple threat I have ever seen.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

In terms of a "main event" triple threat that's probably the worst out there. They had 2 MUCH better triple threats on TV around that time period. Angle getting fucked up at the start and then Rock and HHH having to improvise totally screwed up what could have been a really good match.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Wait did Cal just say a match featuing the Rock and Kurt Angle could have been 'really good'. You been hitting the alcohol 

But yeah, I didn't think much to it compared to the Vengeance 2002 and 2003 triple threats, I'd also put the Survivor Series 2009 triple threat with Cena and DX ahead of it. Can't really recall many other PPV triple threats off the top of my head that stand out, largely because the formula isn't something I enjoy 90% of the time.

I suppose you could throw in the No Mercy 2001 triple threat with Austin, Angle and RVD into the mix, even its been so long since I've seen it that I recall virtually nothing about it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Segunda Caida said:


> I was much higher on Benoit/Scorpio, R+R v Heavenly Bodies and Vader/Sting than you, but otherwise I largely agree with the rest. Though I think I may have liked Cactus/Orndorff a tad less.


Much higher on Sting/Vader? I'll admit that I hadn't seen any of their other matches going into this match so that might have been the cause if I gave it a lower rating then it deserves. I felt all the hate between them but never saw the cause of it all. 

Liking the tag match though seems kind of surprising though. From what I've seen it was the standard tag match of the time. For all the spotfests indy matches have with the chop battles, lots of german suplexes, and an overkill finish I felt this was the Southern Tag equivalent of that. I mean I could probably copy that review and use it for dozens of other matches that I don't watch and nobody would know the difference. 

Not surprised at all about Benoit/Scorpio. Sometimes I watch a match, don't like it, but know that everyone else will love it. I really wasn't enjoying the match too much early on but as we got closer to the ending I got more and more sucked into it. But there this one botch from Scorpio that just totally took me out of the match again.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Segunda Caida said:


> Wait did Cal just say a match featuing the Rock and Kurt Angle could have been 'really good'. You been hitting the alcohol
> 
> But yeah, I didn't think much to it compared to the Vengeance 2002 and 2003 triple threats, I'd also put the Survivor Series 2009 triple threat with Cena and DX ahead of it. Can't really recall many other PPV triple threats off the top of my head that stand out, largely because the formula isn't something I enjoy 90% of the time.
> 
> I suppose you could throw in the No Mercy 2001 triple threat with Austin, Angle and RVD into the mix, even its been so long since I've seen it that I recall virtually nothing about it.


I haven't hit the alcohol. Yet. Just bought some though .

And hey, 2000-2001 Angle was actually good. And HHH was at his peak in 2000. And Rock had great chemistry with both guys. Potential to be really good. And they proved it by actually having 2 good triple threats on TV.

Angle/JBL/Big Show from the 05 RR deserves a mention for being a great triple threat. Usually overlooked, but its a ton of fun. Cena/Christian/Jericho from 2005 is great as well. Agreed about the SS 09 match too, watched it the other day since I finally bought the PPV on DVD. Jericho/Undertaker/Show from earlier in the night, while nothing special, also shits over the SummerSlam 00 match.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Sting/Vader I had at ****1/2, enjoyed their first two (Great American Bash and Starrcade 1992) and felt like the Superbrawl match was the culmination of the first two matches and really combined the best of both matches, though they had matches the following year that I know Cal preferred to their 1992 clashes.

That tag style to me never gets old, it embraces the fun overbooking side that has a place in wrestling and seeing the match escalate and build from babyface shine, to heel takeover, to teasing and making that hot tag count for everything and into the finish is just tag team perfection. This was hurt a bit because it was shorter than other R+R tags so they didn't have as much time to stretch out comedy spots, but between Cornette at ringside and the interactions with Stan Lane and Ricky Morton you can never go wrong. I appreciate to some the lack of originality in these matches hurts them (I don't agree but I can see why it could irk others), but to me I'll take these sorts of matches which feature good wrestling, build, structure and keep a crowd invested than what you described the Indy tag match style to be at its worst, I think I gave it about ***1/4 due to time. Otherwise it could have gone higher as I gave the Southern Boys/Midnight Express and Rock and Roll Express/Midnight Express tags from 1990 ****1/2 and both featured similar traits to this match, only both went around 20 minutes plus instead of 11-12 minutes.

Benoit/Scorpio I think got about ***3/4, I can't recall what in particular I enjoyed but I'm pretty sure I liked the slow progression of Benoit being outmatched in the early going and how they built to him finally taking control. I recall some of Scorpio's offence looked a little iffy towards the end of the match but I'm pretty sure overall it surpassed my expectations given my aversion to cruiserweight esque matches over time.


@Cal- you make a good argument, although I'm not someone who thinks Rock and Angle had great chemistry, though they did produce some goods going off of memory, no doubting his chemistry with HHH though. Still the way WWE usually does triple threats means they usually need a big spot that credibly removes one guy from the match (Angle spot worked quite well in that context, and of course the Benoit table spot at Wrestlemania 20 is infamous). Nothing worse than guys in triple threats having to oversell basic moves in order to wait for their next spot and repeating the same cycle umpteen times.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Edge/Cena/Triple H is a pretty awesome triple threat, imo. From Backlash '06.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Brye said:


> Edge/Cena/Triple H is a pretty awesome triple threat, imo. From Backlash '06.


Yeah, this one was pretty great from what I remember. HHH's blade job was awesome, doing it just before Edge DDT'd him on the table so it looked like he hit the table and cracked his head open. Then I think HHH went apeshit at the end cos he didn't win and fucked everyone up? Maybe that's something else. Haven't seen it in over a year .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, Cena rolled him up for the win so Trips took the sledgehammer and took out Cena, Edge and I think the ref. :lmao


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Loved HHH during that time period lol. Went from super hated heel trying to murder old man Flair, to being super fucking popular because he went up against Cena and got the King of Kings song that's badass.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

How many times did HHH and Michaels blade in those multiman matches? Both were split open I think in the Mania 20 match (could be wrong on HHH there), sure one of them bled in the Backlash 04 rematch as well, Michaels bled a ton in the Surivor Series 2003 match as did HHH in the Backlash 2006 3 way: fuck unless I'm wrong didn't he blade at Mania vs Cena?

And there's likely countless other matches as well, Michaels's absurd blade at Mania 20 probably tops the lot, especially the way he landed on the post and then looked worse than some people in deathmatches have done :lmao


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Both are huge fans of Flair, so they love to blade .


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the worst stretch was the Vince-HBK feud that eventually led to Mcmahons/Show and Spirit Squad vs DX. There must have been a good 5 matches and segments in which someone bled very very badly in that feud.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Money in the Bank 2011

Smackdown MITB: ***3/4
Blond bitch/Bella bitch: don't care
Big Show/Mark Henry: **1/4
Raw MITB: ***1/2
Orton/Christian: ***1/2
Cena/Punk:****1/2-3/4

Great PPV, not a bad match on the card (except the Diva garbage). Was really surprised by the Show/Henry match, it was real fun. The Raw MITB and Orton/Christian were very good matches aswell but could have used a little more time, especially the latter. And the show caps off with an great mainevent, after the event I had it at 5* but on a second watch it loses some of it specialty but still holds up as a great match and sure MOTY for WWE.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I've just popped on disc 2 of the new Austin DVD and I'm watching Austin vs Dude Love from Over The Edge 1998.

I'm so glad that they included all the intros before the match because the version on Foley's set doesn't. It's hilarious listening to the introductions of Patterson, Brisco and Vince. Lawler is standing and applauding, its brilliant over the top stuff.

Austin comes out to a ridiculous pop in Milwaukee, where "Austin 3:16" was born. However, perhaps slightly surprising is the fact that The Undertaker out-pops Stone Cold ever so slightly. This is THE perfect attitude-era crowd, makes for a fantastic atmosphere.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Wrestlemania 23*
Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena - ****1/4
Batista vs. The Undertaker - ****
MITB Ladder Match - ***1/2
Chris Benoit vs. MVP - ***
Lashley vs. Umaga - **1/2
ECW Originals vs. The New Breed - *3/4
The Great Khali vs. Kane – ¼*
Ashley vs. Melina - DUD

The main events delivered but besides the MITB and Benoit/MVP the rest of the card was pretty average. Cena/Michaels was fantastic and my MOTN although Batista/'Taker was not far behind.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WM23:

MITB- ***1/4
MVP/Benoit- ***1/2
Taker/Batista- ****1/2
Lashley/Umaga- ***
HBK/Cena- ****1/4

My thoughts echo what Ethan619 said, although I have Taker/Batista as MOTN (and MOTY for that matter), with HBK/Cena not far behind. 

Edit: Actually, I thought Lashley/Umaga was good as well, but the rest of the card wasn't worth rating again/remembering.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Lashley/Umaga was actually better than I was expecting. With the whole situation around the match is was actually decent and entertaining. Not on the level as some of the other matches but still good for what is was.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

I remember calling Benoit/HHH/HBK from Backlash 2004 the best triple threat I've ever seen. It's been a while, and I recently rewatched the Mania 20 match and bumped that up, so my opinion will probably change if I rewatch.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Didn't think too much of the Backlash 04 triple threat last time I saw it, compared to their WM one anyway.

Ooooo, can't believe I forgot this one: Undertaker Vs Batista Vs Edge from Armageddon 2007. Totally different from your usual WWE Triple Threat match, and did a great job of moving on from Batista/Undertaker and setting up Edge/Undertaker for the next WM.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Some good dvd news coming out of the weekend:


> Amazon have put up listings for the new WWE Home Video release on Edge *over here*.
> 
> The page reveals the planned title of *WWE You Think You Know Me: The Story of Edge*.
> 
> It also refers to the scheduled release date of April 10th, 2012 to the USA, and as expected, this one will be produced on both DVD and Blu-ray formats worldwide.


If the match listing's good, I'll be a buyer.


> WWE Hall of Famer Dusty Rhodes posted on Twitter this week (@DustyWWE) that he’s been doing “DVD work” for WWE lately, yesterday revealing that he will be hosting an upcoming release.
> 
> He is keeping quiet for now on what exactly that is, but the project that comes to mind immediately is The Best of War Games. Back in February of last year we heard first hand from WWE that this was a DVD under consideration so perhaps now is the right time.
> 
> ...


PLEASE BE WAR GAMES!


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Ric Flair vs Mike Graham - 20/2/1982 (NWA Title match)*

Awesome 12 minute match. Flair at his best and Mike showed he could hang with him. It's a shame there's 2 minutes missing, although we get to see the BS ending it cuts right after it and comes out of nowhere. I wish there was footage of the rematch because this two put on a heck of a match.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Some good dvd news coming out of the weekend:
> 
> If the match listing's good, I'll be a buyer.


:mark: squeeee

You Think You Know Me though? Really? I guess they're following a trend along with 'The Bottom Line' maybe. Maybe CM Punk's will be called Pipebomb/Best In The World


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Some good dvd news coming out of the weekend:
> 
> If the match listing's good, I'll be a buyer.
> 
> PLEASE BE WAR GAMES!


Well, if April 10th is the release date of the Edge DVD, I know what I'll be buying on that day.


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

Btw the Triple H dvd is either postponed or cancelled


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Im looking at getting some ROH dvd's, ive never watched any kind of indy show or dvd and i think ROH - Best of CM Punk would be a good place to start as it allows me to watch guys i know i like such as Samoa Joe, Matt Cross and Daniels etc and its not two guys ive never heard of. Has anyone seen this DVD and would you recommend it? Im also a bit cautious at the quality of the DVD knowing its indy show, is the lighing and camera angles good? Thanks!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Shaun_27 said:


> Im looking at getting some ROH dvd's, ive never watched any kind of indy show or dvd and i think ROH - Best of CM Punk would be a good place to start as it allows me to watch guys i know i like such as Samoa Joe, Matt Cross and Daniels etc and its not two guys ive never heard of. Has anyone seen this DVD and would you recommend it? Im also a bit cautious at the quality of the DVD knowing its indy show, is the lighing and camera angles good? Thanks!


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Best-CM-Punk-DVD-Cm/dp/B000YQAN52

Is it that one? If so, it's only worth getting if you can get it cheap. The main feature is just a bunch of mediocre FIP matches, but the special features make it worth a purchase. You have two complete ROH matches, one against Danielson and one against Strong. Plus, you get a 40 minute highlight reel of his IWA-MS stuff which has semi-complete matches with Eddie Guerrero, Rey Mysterio and his infamous TLC match with Chris Hero.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah thats the one. I was looking to get Summerslam 2011 and underneath was that for £4 so i thought it could be worth a punt. I didnt even know there was a Punk in ROH DVD, and as someone who has never seen his indy days thought it might be a good buy. 
Silly question i know but how is the camera angles and lighting? 

Thanks


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The camera angles and lighting are fine. Not WWE level obviously but there's no problems with them. That DVD is worth the money for the Roddy match alone. The match itself is fantastic (****1/4 on my last watch) but if they include the postmatch promo then Jesus it's an easy buy. And I've heard great things about the match vs. Danielson at Reborn Stage One.

If the reviews I'm reading on Amazon are correct, then the FIP matches included are the Falls Count Anywhere one vs. Homicide where they go through the strip club and an FIP World Title match against James Gibson. That shit has to be good. Plus every match he was in on their very first show Emergence, which was a tournament to crown the first champion. 

Shit, I think I wanna buy it now...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Shaun_27 said:


> Im looking at getting some ROH dvd's, ive never watched any kind of indy show or dvd and i think ROH - Best of CM Punk would be a good place to start as it allows me to watch guys i know i like such as Samoa Joe, Matt Cross and Daniels etc and its not two guys ive never heard of. Has anyone seen this DVD and would you recommend it? Im also a bit cautious at the quality of the DVD knowing its indy show, is the lighing and camera angles good? Thanks!


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/529232-official-indy-dvd-thread-184.html

You should get a lot more help here. 

I would recommend some of the Best of DVDs that ROH has produced. Literally type ROH into amazon and the 4 DVDs show up right way. They all have a bunch of great matches and there are plenty of familiar names on the DVDs.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - Royal Rumble 1990*

Rumble Match
***1/2

Better then the first two but still lacking something.


----------



## Heretic21 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Edge & HHH DVD Update*

Update 



> - WWEDVDNews reports that WWE’s new DVD and Blu-ray set on 2012 Hall of Famer Edge is confirmed for an April 10th release. This may be one of the reasons Triple H’s DVD was removed from the schedule.
> 
> “Edge: You Think You Know Me” will feature three-discs while Blu-ray will be 2. There will be a documentary portion on the set and as noted earlier today, Edge told The Score that he had a hand in picking the matches for the set.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Edge & HHH DVD Update*

Didn't they just release a dvd of Edge last year or the year before? 

And it wasn't very good. :sad:


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Edge & HHH DVD Update*

This will sounds like it will be a doc w/matches. They are going all out for Edge this year.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Edge & HHH DVD Update*

Where is the Triple H news?!


Cerbs said:


> Didn't they just release a dvd of Edge last year or the year before?
> 
> And it wasn't very good. :sad:


2008. It was matches w/ kayfabe commentary from him and a couple of extras. This time they'll actually have a proper documentary on him with interviews. Like they did Stone Cold.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I have somewhat of a dumb question, but I'll ask anyway. Does anyone know if there is a way to make some of the matches on sets of blu rays that were shot before HD full screen? Take some of the older matches on Austin's new set on Blu Ray, the actual doc is full screen, but the matches have these side bars, anyway to remedy this or no? It's annoying lol


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

DVD sets change it automatically on DVD players (have to do it manually when watching on the PC I've found). Guessing there is some aspect ratio option you will have to manually pick for bluray discs. Yet to buy a wrestling bluray so I don't know for sure .


----------



## Heretic21 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Edge & HHH DVD Update*



greendayedgehead said:


> Where is the Triple H news?!


HHH DVD was set for release this march but most likely postponed coz of edge dvd. That is the news.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Edge & HHH DVD Update*



greendayedgehead said:


> Where is the Triple H news?!
> 
> 
> 2008. It was matches w/ kayfabe commentary from him and a couple of extras. This time they'll actually have a proper documentary on him with interviews. Like they did Stone Cold.


2008? Seriously, it's been that long? 

*Checks Google* 

Holy fuck... :faint:


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

According to WWEDVDNEWS:



> Before the new year we broke the news of the planned name for The Rock’s new DVD and Blu-ray release – The Epic Adventure of Dwayne “The Rock” Johnson.
> 
> Today WWE’s Home Video schedule was updated and the name has changed slightly, so it looks like they, or Rocky himself, had a change of heart.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

One lame name to another. Not that I care. The odds of me owning a Rock DVD/Bluray are about as likely as me winning the lottery tonight. If I do (and by win, I mean the fucking jackpot), I'll buy every Rock DVD available. And burn them. On camera. And upload it in a Rock thread. And laugh.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

KingCal said:


> One lame name to another. Not that I care. The odds of me owning a Rock DVD/Bluray are about as likely as me winning the lottery tonight. If I do (and by win, I mean the fucking jackpot), I'll buy every Rock DVD available. And burn them. On camera. And upload it in a Rock thread. And laugh.


Cal, don't make me come to Darfield and whoop your ass 

I hope they show some backstage stuff from his return back in February. Other than that, I don't care what they put on the set. I'll still be getting it.

Although, shouldn't we be getting a bit more info soon? Seeing as it comes out next month.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

In the words of your hero; Just Bring It. Bitch .

I really do need to add a WWE Bluray to my collection now I can actually play blurays. Just not sure what to get first. The 2009 RR was released, right? If so, that might be the first one I get. One of my favourite shows in a VERY long time, and one of my all time fav Rumble matches. Highly deserving of being in HD.


----------



## yoyoyou (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: Edge & HHH DVD Update*

I'm really looking forward to the Edge DVD but it's too bad they couldn't delay the DVD a couple months to include his Hall of Fame induction. Either way, I'm going to get the Edge DVD when it comes out.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

KingCal said:


> In the words of your hero; Just Bring It. Bitch .
> 
> I really do need to add a WWE Bluray to my collection now I can actually play blurays. Just not sure what to get first. The 2009 RR was released, right? If so, that might be the first one I get. One of my favourite shows in a VERY long time, and one of my all time fav Rumble matches. Highly deserving of being in HD.


I'd honestly suggest getting the latest Stone Cold DVD. Not only is the documentary absolutely stellar, but the blu-ray extras really add to the set.

But yeah, the Rumble events are good ones to get. 2009 and 2011 were great.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Downloaded the Austin doc, and nothing else on the set interests me. Absolutely terrible match listing in terms of stuff we haven't seen before, so I most likely won't buy it at all unless I see it super cheap at any time .


----------



## Gimmick4Life (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Edge & HHH DVD Update*

Following WWE’s Hall of Fame announcement on Raw, Edge was interviewed last night on theScore’s Aftermath Radio with Arda Ocal and Jimmy Korderas.

Regarding his new WWE DVD/Blu-ray release (You Think You Know Me: The Story of Edge) he said production is already finished and he’s watched his advance copy, which he feels “pretty happy with”. He emphasised that an aim of his with the feature was to make sure certain topics were talked from his perspective for the first time.

In regards to the content of the set, he feels some elements of his career are somewhat scanned over but feels it’s to be expected when condensing down a 20 year career. A few times Edge talked about the feature being 2 hours, so one would assume the documentary is this length.

In regards to the matches, Edge revealed that he was completely hands on selecting them and that he found the task to be an extremely difficult one, given only 2 discs worth of space. WWE had a problem with his list of chosen matches because they found that none of the matches chosen were under 25 minutes, since Edge generally worked long matches throughout his career. In the end he went with a selection of matches that he felt best told the story of his career.


----------



## Gimmick4Life (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Edge & HHH DVD Update*

Over the weekend we broke the news of WWE You Think You Know Me: The Story of Edge incoming on DVD and Blu-ray in April. Time now to reveal further details.



We can confirm the new Edge DVD will be a 3-Disc set like his last, and WWE will produce a Blu-ray edition too, which will be a 2-Disc set.

There looks to be a biographical documentary planned as the main feature, in addition to matches for the remainder of the set.

We can also confirm the release date previously revealed of April 10th, 2012 – which looks to be one reason the Triple H DVD has been derailed.


You Think You Know Me – The Story of Edge [3-Disc DVD]
- Catalog: WWE95039
- UPC: 651191950393
- Buy it.

You Think You Know Me – The Story of Edge [2-Disc Blu-ray]
- Catalog: WWE95040
- UPC: 651191950409
- Buy it.

You think you know him—he’s the Rated-R Superstar, the Ultimate Opportunist, and one of the most decorated champions in WWE History. Edge has won more than 30 championships, including 11 world championships and a record 14 tag team championships. He’s the only superstar in history to win the King of the Ring, the Royal Rumble, and Money in the Bank.

And now that his career has been cut too short, fans can relive his entire storied career in the first ever home video biography to chronicle this Canadian superstar’s rise through the independent ranks into WWE. The release is also packed with career-spanning matches hand selected by Edge himself.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

KingCal said:


> Downloaded the Austin doc, and nothing else on the set interests me. Absolutely terrible match listing in terms of stuff we haven't seen before, so I most likely won't buy it at all unless I see it super cheap at any time .


Sure, a lot of the matches are on other sets but the whole set feels very complete. It's a great final collection for Austin's career. Plus, it has a hilarious post-raw segment between Rock and Austin from 2003


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Edge vs Christian 
WWE Raw; 2010/05/17*

Edge & Christian going at in singles action in Canada and it's as awesome as it sounds. I'm a big fan of the psychology in this, they trade back slaps and a recurring factor is Christian injured arm. It all plays into the match very well. If you aren't big on psychology, the meat and potatoes of the match will get you interested. Enough near-falls to be exciting, but not enough to go into overkill. I really hope this is included on Edge's upcoming set.

_*Rating: *****_


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm not that big a fan of Austin anyway, so owning a "complete" career set of Austin isn't something I am that bothered about . Same goes for seeing a Rock/Austin segment .

I'll most likely just get all the RR and WM Blurays eventually. Got them all on DVD with the exception of last year's shows, and since those are on bluray I might just ignore the DVD released for them so I don't own them twice like I will for 2009 and 2010 shows lol.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

You should buy MITB on Blu Ray off me :side:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Did MITB 2011 come out on Bluray?


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Jack Swagger (c) vs Edge vs Chris Jericho - World Heavyweight Championship
WWE Smackdown; 2010/04/16*

Being in attendance for this match, I adored it at the time. But now on the rewatch, it's really not as good as I initially thought. For the most part it's your typical triple threat match with a few nearfalls at the end. The only time I was really sucked into the action on the rewatch was Edge's false finish at the end.

*Rating: ***¼*


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

KingCal said:


> Did MITB 2011 come out on Bluray?


No I have it from someone who recorded it to Blu Ray when it aired.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Platt said:


> No I have it from someone who recorded it to Blu Ray when it aired.


Hmmm... and this will play fine on my PS3?

Dammit Platt, I'm considering spending money on this now. Just after I lost my job too! Bastard .


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Should do. I'm burning my first copy this week if that works I'll be selling more copies. If your interested I could send you one to try before you buy.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Platt said:


> Should do. I'm burning my first copy this week if that works I'll be selling more copies. If your interested I could send you one to try before you buy.


How much will you be selling it for?

And do you have the new Austin set and the HBK/Bret set (just DVD)? My mate just asked me if I have them, and I don't, so he asked if I could buy them from someone online for him since he hates (aka can't fecking use cos he's retarded) computers :lmao.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

£5, sadly blanks aren't that cheap yet. Yup got both those DVD sets.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

And Platt Vs My Bank Account results in another win for Platt .


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

It's like Undertakers streak I never lose :lmao


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Platt said:


> Should do. I'm burning my first copy this week if that works I'll be selling more copies. If your interested I could send you one to try before you buy.


If you start selling copy's of the MITB 2011 on blu ray, please let me know becuase I'm very much interested in buying


----------



## Silent Rage (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena vs. Punk is available on North American blu ray with its buildup story.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm in a total WWE 2010 phase right now. I don't care what anyone says. 2010 was one the best years for the actual wrestling on the shows. 

*Chris Jericho vs Daniel Bryan
WWE NXT; 2010/02/23*

Quite a way to debut Daniel Bryan to the WWE fans. While not as fantastic as I remembered, Jericho stiffed the hell out of Bryan to welcome him to the WWE, almost as if he was testing him. We also see the debut of Heel Michael Cole, something that we would later wish we'd rather not of witnessed. One thing that really irks me about this is that after Bryan's infamous table dive spot, he completely no-sells it. Gets right back up. Very weird to see Bryan doing that.

*Rating: **½*

*Evan Bourne vs Carlito
WWE Superstars; 2010/02/04*

Evan tries to take down the larger Carlito with some really nasty kicks, but Carlito finds a way to keep Evan grounded. Bourne really manages to get the crowd behind them. Good Superstars match.

*Rating: ****


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've seen that Bourne/Carlito match. Solid stuff. (Y)


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Watch the Mysterio/Punk match from 12/2/10 in the build up to Wrestlemania on Smackdown: awesome TV match that is TV MOTY for me for 2010. Punk in particular just kills it in this match.

Christian/Mcintyre July & August, Mcintyre/Masters Superstars, Punk/Taker, Mcintyre/Hardy June, Bourne/Cena v Sheamus/Edge, Bourne v Regal House Show in Bucharest (2010 or 2011: doesn't matter as for the time it gets its up there against anything I've seen in a long time), Masters/Ziggler Superstars, Gallows/Mysterio Superstars and Bryan/Batista RAW are all great TV matches (and House Show footage in the case of Bourne v Regal). There's also a ton of matches featuring Mcintyre/Kaval/Kidd/Tatsu/Bourne/Chavo/Masters/Ziggler etc that took place throughout Superstars in 2010.

Oh yeah forgot one: Goldust v Regal Superstars, August 2010. Something like the 24th-30th, goes about 13 minutes and is the same show as the Mcintyre/Masters match that main evented, both guys beat the snot out of each other with some lunatic bumps from Goldust and probably the stiffest Knee Trembler Regal has ever hit: it was flat out fithy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Segunda, you ever watch Jericho/Goldust and Jericho/Tatsu from Superstars in '10? Liked both of them alot.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

If I have seen them I recall very little of them, though I think I remember the Goldust match more than the Tatsu one. Without trying to put the guy down, 2010 Jericho makes me apprehensive about watching them even though he's in there with a good worker (Tatsu) and a great one (Goldust): not saying either match could be bad, but yeah Jericho hasn't really ever been the 'elite' worker in my eyes that people claim he can be, and his 2010 run looked like he was on his last legs at times, which given his age and schedule is understandable. Still if I have time I may try and track down the Goldust match first and see what its like, since I trust Goldie more than Tatsu when it comes to making me enjoy a match (no knock on Tatsu there).

Pretty sure *Sterling* is the man to ask vis a vis really good TV shit from Superstars/Raw/Smackdown etc, guy has a great knack for finding some really great short matches which are lucky to go 10 minutes, but for the time they get are really freaking great. Pretty sure he was pimping a lot of Bourne in early 2010: I think it was either tags or singles involving Primo, Tatsu and Carlito: all I recall is him saying they were some bossy junior style tags with Bourne being able to lift them past spotfests.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Extreme Rules 2009*
Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (No Holds Barred) - ***3/4
Jeff Hardy vs. Edge (Ladder Match) - ***1/4
Matt Hardy vs. William Regal vs. Kofi Kingston vs. MVP - ***
Tommy Dreamer vs. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Hardcore Match) - **3/4
CM Punk vs. Umaga (Samoan Strap Match) - **3/4
Batista vs. Randy Orton (Cage Match) - **1/2
Big Show vs. John Cena (Submission Match) - *1/2
CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy – ¼*
Santina Marella vs. Vickie Guerrero/Chavo Guerrero (Hog Pen Match) - DUD

Enjoyable PPV. Started out really well but during the middle some of the matches were average (Cage, Submission) or poor (Hog Pen). Jericho/Rey was by far the MOTN and I love this feud. I'm watching the Smackdown's from this year as I go through it and this feud reminds me of the Eddie/Rey feud from 2005. The matches are fantastic and the storytelling in the matches is first class. Everything that happens in the matches seems to play off something that is happening in the feud, excellent to watch and very enjoyable. Can't wait to see the rest of it!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> Watch the Mysterio/Punk match from 12/2/10 in the build up to Wrestlemania on Smackdown: awesome TV match that is TV MOTY for me for 2010.



This might be my WWE MOTY for 2010 atm. Just great wrestling.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

what makes it so good


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hope no one's worried about the rest of my review for Austin's Blu Ray. After watching the first disc I've had enough Austin for quite a long time and I don't feel like watching a bunch of repeats. Although I will say the WCW tag match is ***3/4. Insanely paced and a lot of fun.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

WCW said:


> what makes it so good


Transition spot to Punk's control segment is just dynamite, and from there he works the back like a champ and adds so much character/charisma to the control segment which combined with Rey bumping and selling like Rey does makes for such an engrossing control segment, they build really well throughout the match up until the finish and there's some fun interactions with Gallows and Serena on the outside.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Christian & Kane Vs Regal & Big Zeke on ECW a week or so before the RR in 2010 is probably still my TV MOTY. Tremendous tag match. Good old STF with Christian as the FIP having the shit beaten out of him by REGAL and Big Zeke.

Fuck me, just found a text document with a bunch of match reviews from 2010, from WWE TV, PPV, TNA and even an ROH match in there lol. A DAVEY ROH match at that . And I LIKED IT A LOT.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

That ECW tag rules, thought there was a match I was forgetting.

I do recall always looking forward to your reviews of TNA PPVs, specifically Angle matches. Amount of times guys would lose their shit when they saw what you thought of Angle/Anderson, Angle/Styles, Angle/Hardy and Angle/Jarrett was incredible: and who can forget the MCMG/Beer Money Best of 5 series you detested


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Beer Money/MCMG reviews are all in the text document I found as well as Angle/Hardy . Hell I hated Beer Mony/MCMG matches so much I made a fucking video about them :lmao.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

:lmao I must get around to watching that post exams.

Pretty sure the entire TNA forum collectively shit a brick with some of those ratings, especially when they were chalking them up as some of the greatest matches the company had ever produced.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, the TNA section reeeeeaaaaallly didn't like me. I was surprised with their reaction to my Lockdown 2011 review though. Seems even they couldn't defend TNA's shit any more .

And so I'm not going off topic 100%, one of the most FUN matches of 2010:

*Goldust Vs Ted DiBiase - WWE Superstars 02/09/2010*

Man, this match is just a total blast. You've got Goldust making DiBiase look better than he has ever looked inside the ring, you have Mayrse on the outside actually doing something other than standing there, and then you have Michael Cole and Jerry Lawler sounding like they have having so much genuine fun out there watching the match, insulting each other and talking about Maryse .

The story for the match is as basic as it gets. Good guy controls early, bad guy cheats to gain control, good guy becomes FIP, then they go into a finishing stretch. Its match structure 101, but Goldust is so great as giving and receiving (shut up perves) offence that it makes the simple story and match structure stand out above most of the other matches around it in the last month or so. The hot crowd adds even more to the match too, making the simple shit they are doing seem way better than it perhaps should lol.

Cole and Lawler on commentary are just awesome. If only they could be like this ALL the time, and not just one match every year or so. They manage to talk about the match and put both wrestlers over, put Maryse over on the outside, and poke fun at each other all at the same time. Incredible.

Kinda hard to talk about this match in all honestly, because there are so many other things surrounding the match as well. Its just a big package of awesomeness, with the match being one of the parts. The in ring action is great, but without everything else around it I don't really know how I would feel about it. I'd probably still like it, but not love it like I do with everything else.

*Rating: ***1/4*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I recall that match, at the time it probably was Dibiase's career highlight and it was entirely down to Goldust structuring a match that hid any of Ted's weakenesses and concentrated on his strengths, really good match which Goldust had regularly from 2009-2010 on ECW and Superstars: the Regal series of matches in particularly culminating in a good 13 minute match was a joy to watch.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - Royal Rumble 1991*

Rumble Match
***

Enjoyed the last few minutes but otherwise a bit dull and the commentary got irritating.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Just watching the 91 RR match atm lol. One of my all time favs, and around **** for me personally. Maybe because I just fucking love the era and the talent from it; I can enjoy every second of it because there is always someone I'm a fan of involved . And I really liked Piper/Monsoon on commentary too .


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Just watching the 91 RR match atm lol. One of my all time favs, and around **** for me personally. Maybe because I just fucking love the era and the talent from it; I can enjoy every second of it because there is always someone I'm a fan of involved . And I really liked Piper/Monsoon on commentary too .


I'm currently watching the 92 rumble and will provide my thoughts and ratings soon but this has already been so much better. The crowd is much more into this and Flair has been great. Theres also no continuous mix ups and such from Piper/Monsoon.

But then again I could just be going crazy as its 4:46 in the morning...


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

92 RR is still imo the best of them. Only rumble I feel comfortable giving ***** to as well.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

RR 92: 30 men, and the MVP is the colour commentator. 

(Which is more a testament to Heenan than an insult to Flair, et al.)


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - Royal Rumble 1992*

Rumble Match
****1/4

Jesus Christ... This was really good. Heenan was fantastic and Flair was really good. So many little things that were just so good. Was a little down on the finish but great nonetheless. Got 1993 on now.


*WWF - Royal Rumble 1993*

Rumble Match
***
Apparently being 44/45 makes you a youngster. Also the Taker/Giant bit really killed this for me.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Got to admit, this is a pretty sweet cover:



Spoiler: Epic Journey Cover


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The covers have been awesome recently.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm new here and I just thought I'd start off with the first PPV DVD that I ever bought:

*Bad Blood 2004*

Benoit/Edge vs La Resistance: ***3/4*
Jericho vs Tomko: *** 1/4*
Orton vs Benjamin: **** 1/2*
Women's fatal 4 way: ** 3/4*
Eugene vs Coach: *1/2 **
Benoit vs Kane: ******
Triple H vs Shawn Michaels HIAC ******

I thought this show was pretty damn good for a single brand PPV. Benoit doing double duty always works, carrying Kane to the best match of his career IMO. Benjamin-Orton was VERY entertaining, as Benjamin was a premier midcarder at the time. The Hell In A Cell Match, despite the criticism it gets, I felt was a war, but then again, I'm a huge HHH/HBK mark (even loving the ARM 2002 match), so there you have it. Looking forward to hearing what you guys think, as I ALWAYS enjoy reading your reviews ! PEACEEE


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cover Looks really good. Name is cheesy still lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good to hear positive things about Benoit/Kane and Orton/Benjamin. I own that DVD but I haven't gotten to watch it yet.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here and I just thought I'd start off with the first PPV DVD that I ever bought:
> 
> *Bad Blood 2004*
> 
> ...


Pretty good PPV. I do miss the Bad Blood PPVs. I do think the HBK/HHH could of benefited of by having 5-10 minutes taken off it though. Still a very good match though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> RR 92: 30 men, and the MVP is the colour commentator.
> 
> (Which is more a testament to Heenan than an insult to Flair, et al.)


Definitely agree. Who else can you say that about? Everything in the ring is gold, and the commentary is still better?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Bad Blood 2003*

Mack/Nowinski vs Dudley Boyz: ** 3/4*
Steiner vs Test: ** 3/4*
Booker T vs Christian: *** 1/4*
La Resistance vs Van Dam/Kane: *** 1/4*
Goldberg vs Jericho: *** 3/4*
Flair vs Michaels: **** 1/4*
Triple H vs Nash HIAC: ****

Wow.....WOW....This was horrendous. Quite possibly the worst single brand PPV of all time (Yes, even worse than the GAB 04). The show's pace is absolutely horrendous, there are only two bright spots on the entire show (Flair-Michaels, A DECENT Goldberg match), coupled with copious amounts of filler and a HORRID main event, Bad Blood 03 is horrendous on so many levels. I would not recommend this show to anybody, unless you like to torture yourself.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I actually feel that the HIAC match between HBK and HHH is underrated, just because of who they are and what is expected of them. Then again, I love a slow pace, so there you have it.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> *Bad Blood 2003*
> 
> Mack/Nowinski vs Dudley Boyz: ** 3/4*
> Steiner vs Test: ** 3/4*
> ...


I'm actually a fan of this PPV. Probably nostalgia, but I used to have it on a recorded VHS and I did rewatch a good amount of times. The first four matches were forgettable, but the two dream matches were pretty entertaining. The cell match is really good imo. It's just a big bloody brawl and it's what a cell match should be. The Austin/Bischoff backstage antics are also pretty funny and helps the show out a lot.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Brye said:


> Good to hear positive things about Benoit/Kane and Orton/Benjamin. I own that DVD but I haven't gotten to watch it yet.


Benoit vs Kane is probably my all time favourite match by Benoit

So fricking epic. I know Kane may be a joke nowadays, but back then Kane was still big. And the only people who could beat him were The Undertaker and heels by cheating, so him going up against Benoit seemed like a huge deal to the kid me

The bastard made wrestling feel as real as it ever did that night. Benoit wrestled his hear out to beat down the monster. Submission attempt after submission attempt after pin attempt. Ultimate Davey vs Goliath match. Even the interview after the match was great. "This is to show everyone out there that chris benoit is for REAL". The guy looked like he'd been to hell and back

Kane's best match and one of Benoit's too


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh yeah, the interview after the Benoit match was great. I wish that WWE would do this more often, its a nice touch and I think it helps build character. That match was built up so great, with 3 segments devoted to Benoit throughout the night. Probably one of my top 10 Favourite Benoit matches


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Cactus said:


> I'm actually a fan of this PPV. Probably nostalgia, but I used to have it on a recorded VHS and I did rewatch a good amount of times. The first four matches were forgettable, but the two dream matches were pretty entertaining. The cell match is really good imo. It's just a big bloody brawl and it's what a cell match should be. The Austin/Bischoff backstage antics are also pretty funny and helps the show out a lot.


Nostalgia does crazy things for us all Cactus ! Hell, looking back on it, I actually adore the Orton-HHH feud from 04-05. Also, Batista vs Triple H at Backlash is very close to my heart also. Anybody else have any "Nostalgia" that allows them to enjoy anything that they either grew up watching , or something that holds sentimental value ?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'll never forget laying on my floor with a blanket and pillows when I was 9, watching the Invasion PPV. My dad had fallen asleep on the couch and then, Austin turns his back on the WWF and kicks Angle right in the head. I freaked the fuck out.

Also, Orton winning the World Title from Benoit is my all time favorite moment in wrestling history. Period.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'll never forget laying on my floor with a blanket and pillows when I was 9, watching the Invasion PPV. My dad had fallen asleep on the couch and then, Austin turns his back on the WWF and kicks Angle right in the head. I freaked the fuck out.
> 
> Also, Orton winning the World Title from Benoit is my all time favorite moment in wrestling history. Period.


Funny you should say that. I'm not THAT young but I wasn't into wrestling until I was 11. The first PPV I watched ? At my friends house, we ordered Summerslam 2004. DAMN I remember thinking that Triple H guy was the man. Was rooting for Orton that night, even though I'm Canadian. They both stopped watching wrestling many, many years ago...Imagine that ?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Badd Blood... used to be like the unofficial Hell in a Cell PPV. 1997 the original HIAC... a ***** classic and the best imo.

2003 the HHH/Nash match was just... blarg. I think I gave my thoughts on this match sometime in the past month or two, during the build up for HHH/Nash's match at TLC. It's garbage, and one of the bottom three Cell matches of all time. Off the top of my head, I'd only put Taker/Bossman below it. **

2004 HBK vs. HHH was way too long, way too drawn out, and tbh it just feels like a chore to watch. They tried so hard to make it an "epic" match that it just fell flat on it's face. I mean, if you're a huge fan of HHH and HBK, I'd understand you loving the match but to me it was just a disappointing match. Better than the 2004 cell match, but not amongst one of the best (imo). **1/2


Also, on the topic at hand, I remember my first PPV was WM14, but it wasn't my first full PPV (or I don't remember watching it all the way anyway)... but Taker's entrance is something I remember watching as a kid that day and he's been my favorite from right at that moment. It's also what brought me into watching WWE as a whole. Not to mention that Taker/Kane match was their best match to me, and I think it's a great match, so it's easy to go back and watch it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WM 14 was my first show I ever watched as well.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brye said:


> WM 14 was my first show I ever watched as well.


*Throws hand up for high five*



I had just turned 5 about a month before that... ah yes... back in those days where wrestling never struck me as being fake... back when I didn't think and over-complicate things and just watched something either simply liked it or disliked it...

... back when my pure WWE mind wasn't influenced by the ramblings and constant hate of the IWC. I mean, there are some good things about the IWC... some people do create intelligent posts and discussions. You learn things about wrestling that are good and make you appreciate the business more. There are always good laughs when someone hates something you enjoy (unless you take it seriously... then that's too bad for you). All of those good things... and then there's the stuff that you may have rather not learned, the posters that make you lose IQ points just by reading their posts, and the people who overreact to something you say (and I'll admit, I've been guilty of overreacting to stuff myself on occasion in the past, a habit I've broken). 

But yeah, my whole point is I do miss those days. But the positive things of the IWC keep me here despite those negatives being a bit annoying at times. To think I joined this forum when I was 11... I was still in Elementary school I think... (though I may have just entered Middle School). I think if I could see my posts from back then I'd have a lot of good laughs at myself.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I like this place for the discussion amongst people who are actually cool. So more or less this thread these day. :side:

But I remember absolutely loving the WWF when I was little and didn't pay attention to stuff like crowd reactions and botches and such.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Alright guys, off the top, what's your top 3 Bad Blood matches ? 

1. HIAC Michaels vs Taker: *******. A top 5 match of all time for me, easily.
2. Kane vs Benoit: ****** Kane's best match
3. HIAC Michaels vs HHH: ****** One of the most underrated matches of the last decade IMO.

Actually, come to think of it, the Bad Blood series in general was quite lackluster, with only 5 matches I can think of that would get 3 stars or hire. Time to review some *VENGEANCE* next time !


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Survivor Series 2009*

*Traditional 5-on-5 Elimination Match*
Team Miz (The Miz, Sheamus, Drew McIntyre, Dolph Ziggler, & Jack Swagger) vs. Team Morrison (John Morrison, Matt Hardy, Evan Bourne, Shelton Benjamin, & Finlay) - **1/2

Batista vs. Rey Mysterio - *1/2

*Traditional 5-on-5 Elimination Match*
Team Orton (Randy Orton, CM Punk, Cody Rhodes, Ted Dibiase, & William Regal) vs. Team Kofi (Kofi Kingston, Christian, MVP, Mark Henry, & R-Truth) - ***

*World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker(c) vs. Chris Jericho vs. Big Show - **1/2

*Traditional 5-on-5 Elimination Match*
Team McCool (Michelle McCool, Layla, Beth Phoenix, Alicia Fox, & Jillian Hall) vs. Team Mickie (Mickie James, Melina, Gail Kim, Kelly Kelly, & Eve Torres) - *3/4

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H - ****

*Overall: 6.5/10*​
- If I recall it correctly, this PPV had a pretty terrible build, and it showed. Only one hype video was shown all night (Batista/Rey). The card on paper actually looks pretty good, but it was a bit disappointing and actually hard to sit through at times. There were several long matches and slow moments throughout the show.

- You'd think with the new crop of talent involved in the opener they'd get a little more creative in the booking, but they didn't. Everything was kept fairly basic, I'll hit my finisher and you're eliminated. No spots outside the ring and there was a really weird moment where Morrison was about to hit starship pain on someone and everyone just ran in and brawled, but as soon as it cleared out they just went back to the same sequence. It was also really weird to see Ziggler get eliminated first in jobber fashion. Amazing how things have changed for each guy involved. Overall a decent opener that did its job in getting over the heels, but the reason to watch it would be Sheamus' beastly performance. Fucking love that guy. Crazy that he won the WWE Title that very next month.

- Kofi/Orton's 5-on-5 match I thought was the more enjoyable one. The first half was more of the 'hit my finisher and you're out' shit, but when it got down to 2-on-2 it was really good. Much like the Ziggler elimination, it was weird seeing Henry get eliminated first, and within the first 50 seconds! It was pretty funny though, I'll always mark out for a sudden RKO. Anyway, the Punk/Kofi segment was better than anything else on the show besides the main event, but I was legit pissed that Orton jobbed clean to Trouble in Paradise. Kofi's push went nowhere.

- The World Title match did one major thing for me, and that's desparately want to see a proper PPV match between Taker and Jericho. Their segments together were great and when Jericho mocked Taker's cut throat and went for the Tombstone I thought that could definitely make for a memorable Wrestlemania moment. Can we see it this year? I sure as hell hope so.

- Well the main event was just fantastic. Great story told with DX doing whatever it takes to win the title, and an absolutely awesome way to start the match off with a bang. The submission segments in the middle were really well done, very reminiscent of Wrestlemania XX. The finishing counter sequence was awesome and the false finishes were just as good. How this match was left off of The Best PPV Matches of 2009-2010 set is beyond me.​


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Brye said:


> I like this place for the discussion amongst people who are actually cool. So more or less this thread these day. :side:
> 
> But I remember absolutely loving the WWF when I was little and didn't pay attention to stuff like crowd reactions and botches and such.


I hear you man, I see myself being exclusive to this thread only. This is like wrestling review heaven to me. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I've only seen four Bad Blood matches. :$ HBK/Taker would certainly be my #1, then I've only seen HBK/HHH, HHH/Nash and Flair/HBK. I'd put HBK/Flair at #2 and HHH/HBK at #3. Although I see this changing when I see Kane/Benoit and Benjamin/Orton.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

> I like this place for the discussion amongst people who are actually cool. So more or less this thread these day.
> 
> But I remember absolutely loving the WWF when I was little and didn't pay attention to stuff like crowd reactions and botches and such.


Am I cool?










This reminds me of just how psyched I was when Taker vs. Austin was announced for Summerslam 1998 back when I was a kid... those two were my two favorites in wrestling, and they hadn't faced each other before in my time watching WWE. They were both "gods" (ironic for Taker) to me at that time and to see them clash was just epic. That was like my favorite match ever for the longest time.

Of course, re-watching it nowadays and knowing what I do, it does put a damper on the match if I want to rate it fairly like any other match. Still though I'll always enjoy the fuck out of it for nostalgic purposes, even if it wasn't the greatest match ever. I still thought think it's a very good match all things taken into consideration. 

My favorite part of the match is Taker telling Kane to GTFO.  Oh, also the leg drop dive from Taker off the top rope through the announce table on Austin... it's a tie between those two moments.

Survivor Series 2009 I can only remember what I gave the two title matches:

World Title- ***1/4... Overall was a very good match but overshadowed by...

WWE Title match- ****... right from the get-go this match was great shit. They could have done the predictable DX take out Cena and then fight amonst themselves, but I love how they made mini-matches between them for most of the match. HBK/Cena, Cena/HHH, and HBK/HHH, and all of them were great. Amazing how good it was considering it had (arguably) the worst WWE Title build of all time.

Edit: Oh, and Kane/Benoit I remember having at **** on last watch. I think it's Kane's best match.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Enjoyed every bit of Bad Blood 2003 and found every bit of Bad Blood 2004 boring.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Top 3 Bad Blood Matches:

3. HHH Vs Nash HIAC 2003. Maybe. Can't remember any other match besides the 04 HIAC. And that can go fuck itself .

2. Kane Vs Benoit 2004

1. Undertaker Vs HBK HIAC 1997 (DUH...)


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

The idea of posting favorite Bad Blood matches was really cool. Does anyone have any favorite matches from the Vengeance PPV's? I'm only suggesting this since Vengeance has recently been axed by WWE once more. I'll start:

1. The Undertaker (c) vs. The Rock vs. Kurt Angle - Triple Threat Match for the WWE Undisputed Championship
2. Batista (c) vs. Triple H - Hell in a Cell for the World Heavyweight Championship
3. Randy Orton vs. Kurt Angle - Singles Match
4. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit - Singles Match for the vacant United States Championship
5. Awesome Truth vs. Triple H and CM Punk - Tag Team Match


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Top 3 Vengeance Matches:

3. HBK Vs Angle - 2005 (still prefer this to WM, making me like, 1 of 3 people that do :lmao. Finish is bullshit though, can't defend that retardedness )

2. Batista Vs HHH HIAC - 2005

1. Undertaker Vs Angle Vs Rock - 2002

Vengeance 05 is a top 10 PPV ever as well imo. Only about 5 matches on the show but they are all good to excellent, including the diva match. Kane/Edge was shockingly great too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Vengeance:

5. RVD/Edge - '06
4. HBK/Angle - '05
3. Guerrero/Benoit - '03
2. Taker/Rock/Angle - '02
1. HHH/Batista - '05


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye's list is pretty much the list I'd have except replace RVD/Edge with Angle/Show/Lesnar from '03. I love that match.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Top 3 Vengeance Matches:
> 
> *3. HBK Vs Angle - 2005 (still prefer this to WM, making me like, 1 of 3 people that do :lmao. Finish is bullshit though, can't defend that retardedness )
> *
> ...


Glad to hear i'm not the only person looked their vengeance match compared to their wm match.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Vengeance 2003*

Guerrero vs Benoit: ******
Noble vs Gunn: ***
APA Bar Room Brawl: *N/A*
World's Greatest Tag Team vs Mysterio & Kidman: **** 3/4*
Sable vs McMahon: *DUD*
Undertaker vs John Cena: **** 1/2*
McMahon vs Gowen: ***
Angle vs Lesnar vs Show: **** 3/4*


*Thoughts:* I Thought that despite having a few bad matches, Vengeance 2003 was a FANTASTIC first showing for smackdown's first PPV. The opener was amazing, as Guerrero and Benoit never fail to tear down the house, while the tag team match and Taker vs Cena were underrated affairs. The main event, you either love it or hate it depending on your feelings towards triple threats, but I thought it was a good finish short of a 4 star rating. The anticlimactic ending (Angle actually pinning somebody with the angle slam), coupled with a dull crowd, got the match rating deducted by a small margin. I'd say for sure check this show out, just skip a few matches along the way.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Comparing SD's first single brand PPV to Raw's first single brand PPV is fucking hilarious. I'll still never fully understand why WWE shits over SD on a consistent basis while putting soooo much effort into Raw despite the fact its pretty shit almost every week and has been for YEARS .


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Vengeance best matches:

1) Taker/Rock/Angle... only triple threat that beats it (by a little bit) is the WMXX triple threat. Fantastic match.

2) Batista/HHH HIAC... best HHH hiac match and in top 5 as well. Great stuff to cap off this feud.

3) Edge/RVD... I haven't seen it in a long while, but I remember this match being fantastic. Probably Edge's best normal singles match next to his WM24 match with Taker.

For Vengeance 03, can only really remember these matches:

Sable vs McMahon: 1/2*
Undertaker vs John Cena: ***3/4
McMahon vs Gowen: *1/4
Angle vs Lesnar vs Show: ****


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

What's the reckoning on the King of the Ring DVD/Blu-Ray? Any match ratings or overviews would be appreciated.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

What am I missing here? I'm the biggest Rock fan in the world, and any match where Rocky wins the title is great in my book but I still don't get all the love for the Vengeance 2002 triple threat. 

It's a fast-paced match and it's loads of fun but its just very spotty and not much too it. I must be missing something, because its a great match but its MAYBE a **** match at the most.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Completely forgot that awesome Kidman/Mysterio vs WGTT match. Cena/Taker was solid too. And I liked the main event of '03.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I fucking love that Kidman/Mysterio vs WGTT match. I have it at least ****1/4

Vengeance '03 is a great PPV. It just shows you how great Smackdown was during that time and how shitty Raw was.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Vengeance 2004*

Tajiri & Rhyno vs Cade & Coachman: ****
Batista vs Jericho: *** 3/4*
La Resistance vs Flair & Eugene: *** 1/2*
Hardy vs Kane: ** 1/2*
Edge vs Orton: **** 3/4*
Victoria vs Holly: ** 1/2*
Triple H vs Benoit: **** 3/4*


*Thoughts:* Whether you like this show or not depends on two things. One, if you like a slow paced match, you will ADORE this show, as Edge vs Orton has a slower style pace. Second of all, if you love the character Eugene, you will LOVE this show. Eugene is featured in countless segments throughout the night, and I'd like to hear what some of you think of the Benoit-HHH match because I don't really see that many reviews on it. Some might say that it is overbooked and that the match could have used a little less Eugene, but I absolutely love the match regardless. Watch the two main title matches, and maybe even the Jericho match and the second tag match. A pretty solid PPV. Now it's on to probably my favourite PPV of all time... Vengeance 2005.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Vengeance 2005*

Carlito vs Benjamin: **** 1/4*
Victoria vs Hemme: *DUD*
Kane vs Edge: **** 1/4*
Michaels vs Angle: ***** 1/4*
Cena vs Christian vs Jericho: **** 3/4*
Batista vs Triple H: ***** 3/4*


*Thoughts:* Greatest single brand PPV of all time, bar none. Save for the shitty women's match (I'm seriously starting to think we should factor the divas matches out of our overall ratings) everything on this card was not only good, but ROCK SOLID. The opener set the pace, although Shelton's momentum started to fizzle around this time, and Kane vs Edge surprisingly told a good story, unlike Kane's last Vengeance match. Michaels vs Angle II, alot of people will disagree with me on this, but I absolutely LOVED it, right down to the finish that everybody else hates. At the time I thought it was better than the WM match, but now I have it just a bit lower. The WWE Championship match was one of the more underrated matches of 2005, of course overshadowed by the main event, which is one of my top 10 favourite all time matches. The HIAC is my 2005 match of the year... An absolute star making performance here, and one of the biggest wars i've ever seen. Probably my favourite ending to a match ever, just 100 percent pure suspense. Watch this show right now, it will beat your ass sideways and then fuck you in it, but pardon my french. Next time it's Vengeance 2006..Oh god.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

That's a pretty fit looking card. I may have to download that.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Agreed with the rating of ****3/4 for the HIAC match. Not many people will probably go that high on it but I think it was the perfect way to end the feud. It made it really feel like both men were going to hell trying to get their hands on the championship at the end. My second favourite Hell in a Cell match. This is how they should all be, a heated feud that has no other choice but to end inside the cell. While we have a PPV dedicated to the match though, I don't see it happening as the cell matches are just random and not needed.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The chair with the barbed wire wrapped around it in Tista/Trips HITC is sick. Batista getting hit in the back and all the holes it made was nuts. Then he goes and smacks HHH in the head with it. Gruesome doesn't do it justice.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Vengeance 05:

Angle/HBK- ****

Batista/HHH- ****1/2

I'd rank the cell match as fourth best cell match ever, and I pretty much gave my thoughts on the match in my last post. I'd say my ****1/2 is on the lower side of that rating, though it's still a classic regardless. I can usually understand though someone going 1/2* higher or lower than me on a match (or a 1/4* for a match rated ****1/2 or higher). 

I actually haven't watched it in awhile though... may need to check it out again.

Edit: Oh, and for Vengeance 04...

Edge/Orton- ****- You'll either love it or hate it. It's as simple as that. MOTN.

Benoit/HHH- ***1/2- Great singles match between the two.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Vengeance 2006*

Are you ready ? ..........No.

Orton vs Angle: *** 3/4*
Umaga vs Eugene: *DUD*
Flair vs Foley 2/3 Falls: ****
Nitro vs Benjamin vs Carlito: *** 3/4*
Van Dam vs Edge: **** 3/4*
"Impostor" Kane vs Kane: *DUD*
Cena vs Sabu Lumberjack match: ****
DX vs Spirit Squad: ** 1/2*


*Thoughts:* Well, this one was certainly bad. 

Orton vs Angle square off for the second time in a matter of weeks, and while the match is decent, it's really just a way to get Orton a win on PPV to keep him strong, thus weakening the new ECW brand.

Umaga vs Eugene lasts like 1 minute, and features cameos by Doink The Clown, Hacksaw Jim Duggan, and Kamala. While these are nice, they have NOTHING to do with the match. Complete waste of PPV time. Complete TV Squash here.

Flair vs Foley is Below average but decent. Just really an angle match to help set up a Summerslam encounter, could have easily happened on RAW. By the way, the Summerslam encounter was better by a MILE.

Nitro vs Benjamin vs Carlito is your run of the mill, formula based, cookie cutter midcard triple threat match. Thats not even a bad thing, its just I see nothing here that brings this match from average to around the 3 stars level. AVERAGE.

Van Dam Vs Edge, THANK GOD this was a breath of fresh air after an hour of mediocrity. A good match with a good pace, this match is a borderline 4 star encounter. EASILY the match of the night.

Impostor Kane vs.......It Sucks...End of story. Which is funny because I didn't mind the concept of an Impostor Kane at the time.

Cena vs Sabu is a forgotten match, and while although not that good, I think I gave it a higher rating than most people would have. Cena making SABU (The man who cut his arm open during a barbed wire match and crazy glued it back together, continuing the match) tap with the STFU in under 7 minutes is ridiculous. BURIES the new ECW.

The return of DX was a good sight to see, but I have one question... WHY WAS THIS THE MAIN EVENT. You had RVD vs EDGE, who could have easily stole the show in the main event, but you opt for an 18 minute squash match with pantsing and air horns...I absolutely love Shawn and Hunter, but this was a joke of a main event. Points just because I'm such a huge HHH and HBK mark, and I love seeing them back.

Terrible show overall. Only RVD vs EDGE is recommended, although it isn't a REQUIRED viewing. A far cry from the great events of years past.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I thought Carlito/Nitro/Benjamin and Angle/Orton were a bit better and I'd bump Edge/RVD up 1/4* but other than that I'd agree.

Carlito/Nitro/Benjamin - ***1/4 (nothing compared to their rematch at the houseshow I went to the next month)
Orton/Angle - ***1/2
Edge/RVD - ****

Can't say I remember anything else but the main event was lame.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Edge/RVD is the only one I can comment on, and I'd give it ****1/4. Such an awesome match and it was so odd seeing a top title match on PPV that didn't involve Cena or HHH in some way. They pulled out all the stops and delivered one hell of a match. Like I said before, I'd probably put it as Edge's second best normal one on one match... second only to Taker/Edge from WM24. Why this wasn't the main event is bey... well okay, I know why it wasn't the main event. Still should've been in hindsight.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Only have two more Vengeance PPV's to do, and since I have the reviews done on my wordpad here already, I figure I might as well post them before I go to bed, and perhaps start with another show. Suggestions for a show that I would probably have on DVD ? If anybody has a list of suggestions, feel free to post them !

*Vengeance 2007: Night Of Champions*

Cade & Murdoch vs The Hardyz: *** 3/4*
Guerrero vs Wang Yang: *** 3/4*
Nitro vs Punk: *****
Marella vs Umaga: ***
MVP vs Flair: ****
Deuce n Domino vs Slaughter and Snuka: ** 1/2*
Edge vs Batista: ***
Candace vs Melina: *DUD*
WWE Championship 5 Way: ***


*Thoughts:* This PPV is obviously overshadowed by one key incident: The Chris Benoit double homicide/suicide. That is what this night will be remembered for. However, this event had its fair share of good matches nonetheless.

The opener was a formula based tag team match that we've seen out of the Hardys, dozens of times. With that being said, I thought it was a good choice for an opener, and a decent match overall.

Guerrero vs Wang Yang surprisingly got a nice bit of time, and managed to but together a pretty decent match given the circumstances. Nothing GREAT, but a decent, fast paced cruiserweight bout.

Nitro vs Punk was a good encounter, a solid match between two talented performers, but what makes this match so interesting, are the Benoit chants in the background. It makes you think, what was Benoit doing at that very moment ? chilling stuff. Besides that, an above decent, GOOD matchup between the two young competitors.

The next two matches (IC and US championships) have one thing in common: You forget that you've watched them minutes after you've actually watched them. Seriously, those 2 matches are insanely forgettable, although the US championship is more enjoyable because of Naitch.. WOOOOO.

We had a father vs son battle as Deuce and Jimmy Snuka face off in the squared circle for the tag te.....Wait what ? They're actually father and son... Hmmmm points for that. Match sucked but it was good for Nostalgia's sake.

The WHC match exceeded my expectations, as Edge and Batista told a fantastic story, and came up with a finish that made Batista still look strong. A good, solid match that is worth the watch.

Skip the Diva's match unless you don't have any good porn to watch. Seriously.

The WWE Championship match, while a clusterfuck, is a very entertaining clusterfuck. Before the match I asked myself how are they going to protect the likes of Orton and Lashley, who haven't even feuded with Cena yet, and the answer was simple: just get Mick Foley to do the job. A good main event to send the fans home happy.

If there was one word to describe Vengeance 2007 it would be average. We have a bunch of almost 3 star matches alongside 3 star matches with nothing above and a few matches below. Without the whole Benoit incident, this PPV probably would have become forgotten. Still though, not bad and a great way to kill some time. The idea of every championship being defended is brilliant as well.

As a matter of fact, screw this, I'm going to bed now. For anyone who actually likes reading these, Thank You Very Much, and looking forward to Vengeance 2011 in the morning !


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Obis said:


> Edge/RVD is the only one I can comment on, and I'd give it ****1/4. Such an awesome match and it was so odd seeing a top title match on PPV that didn't involve Cena or HHH in some way. They pulled out all the stops and delivered one hell of a match. Like I said before, I'd probably put it as Edge's second best normal one on one match... second only to Taker/Edge from WM24. Why this wasn't the main event is bey... well okay, I know why it wasn't the main event. Still should've been in hindsight.


What's interesting is that there have been 36 raw world title matches from royal rumble 2003 to royal rumble 2007 on PPV. Do you know how many there have been during that time period that *didn't *feature Triple H or Cena ? *3*, or *8 Percent.*

You Know What ? If I wasn't such a blind mark for everything Triple H does, I might just have a problem with that.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I remember a few years back I gave the Trips/Batista HIAC ****3/4 and people shit on me so hard in here. Such a fucking brutal match and one of the best blowoffs of the last decade. Vengeance '05 and '03 are two of my all time favorite PPVs.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> *Vengeance 2005*
> Michaels vs Angle: ***** 1/4*


I just watched this last night and gave it ****1/2 on my first viewing of it. The ending is just so unrealistic and ridiculous (in a bad way).


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Angle/Michaels from Vengeance 05 - **
Batista/Hunter from Vengeance 05 - **** 3/4


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Razor King said:


> Angle/Michaels from Vengeance 05 - **


That's more my speed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah1993.

I haven't seen that match in forever. I remember really liking it though but i've soured a bit on Angle since then and never was the hugest HBK fan. Might have to give those matches some rewatches.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The Mania one's good. Iron Man's okay. I've never been the biggest fan of their "chemistry" though. There's gotta be hundreds of combinations in wrestling that work better. They're good together at making a match seem "big" though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought the Angle/Jannetty match that was a lead up to the mania match was really damn good. Don't think a lot of people have seen or remember it though.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I hear a ton of praise for it but have still never seen it. Can you blame me though? Kurt Angle v Marty Jannetty in 2005 sounds horrendous.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its really pretty good man. Used to be on ditch before he took down all his WWE/WCW etc stuff. Thats where I saw it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The match got Marty a job in the WWE. Until they had to fire him for drugs and shit about 2 weeks later or something :lmao.

HHH/Batista HIAC from Vengeance 2005 is awesome, ****1/2... but only the SECOND best HIAC match that year. Oh yeah.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Angle/Michaels from 'Mania is WWE defined in one match. The rest of the matches they had is--I'm not sure what.

Coming to think of it, 2005 had a LOT of amazing matches.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

HHH/Batista HIAC is the best match of 05.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

05 was awesome for having a lot of the main event matches REALLY FUCKING DELIVER.

HHH/Batista HIAC (and to some extent, their Backlash match, but Batista killed that a bit with his no selling towards the end)
Orton/Undertaker WM, SD, SS, NM, HIAC (perhaps my favourite series of Undertaker matches not including HBK)
HBK/Angle WM, Vengeance, maybe the Raw Iron Man
Edge/Hardy Cage (forget the event), Loser Leaves Raw Ladder Match, and I think they had a No Holds Barred match or something too (?)
Eddie/Rey JD, SD, GAB, SS, SD Cage (pretty much everything but their WM match which I fucking hate )

Then they had smaller feuds between guys like Edge/HBK, Edge/Benoit etc that usually delivered as well. Add to that the success they had creating new stars in Batista and Cena and the way they built up Edge to become a huge star in early 2006.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Orton/Undertaker WM, SD, SS, NM, HIAC (perhaps my favourite series of Undertaker matches not including HBK)


Not a fan of the Edge and Roidtista series'?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

TheLadderMatch said:


> HHH/Batista HIAC is the best match of 05.


Eddie/Rey from SD in June makes me put it a bit lower as far as best match.

And how could people forget the kick ass JBL vs. John Cena 'I Quit' match from Judgment Day? I think I also prefer that over HHH/Batista HIAC despite it still being a great match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

TheLadderMatch said:


> Not a fan of the Edge and Roidtista series'?


I'm a big fan of those series, but I'd put the Orton series ahead of both ever so slightly.



I'm Your Papi said:


> Eddie/Rey from SD in June makes me put it a bit lower.
> 
> And how could you guys forget that kick ass JBL vs. John Cena 'I Quit' match from Judgment Day? I think I also prefer that over HHH/Batista HIAC despite it being a great match.


Great match, and yeah, I actually forgot about it . Wouldn't say its all that close to being the MOTY or ahead of Batista/HHH HIAC though. Might make the top 10 for the year (and be at #10, no higher). Nothing against the match, its just that there were some truly fucking awesome matches that also took place in 2005.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

@ Cal How could you forget Hunter/Flair series? :shocked:


----------



## Gerdon (Jan 13, 2012)

Razor King said:


> @ Cal How could you forget Hunter/Flair series? :shocked:


I Loved it. Their cage match was one of the best cage matches ever imo.

As for Michaels/Angle, i loved WM match more than the vengeance one.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Razor King said:


> @ Cal How could you forget Hunter/Flair series? :shocked:


Not much of a series when they had what, 2 matches? And I'm only a fan of the cage anyway .


----------



## Lord Kanye West (Jan 13, 2012)

KingCal said:


> The match got Marty a job in the WWE. Until they had to fire him for drugs and shit about 2 weeks later or something :lmao.
> 
> HHH/Batista HIAC from Vengeance 2005 is awesome, ****1/2... but only the SECOND best HIAC match that year. Oh yeah.


It's going to be a LONG time before we see well-built, subtle, roller-coaster, hate-filled angles resulting in those kinds of matches. Punk vs. Jericho MIGHT be able to do it, but I don't have faith in Punk to pull his end of the deal.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Lord Kanye West said:


> It's going to be a LONG time before we see well-built, subtle, roller-coaster, hate-filled angles resulting in those kinds of matches. Punk vs. Jericho MIGHT be able to do it, but *I don't have faith in Punk* to pull his end of the deal.


Ummm... what?

Ah never mind, you got banned .


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Vengeance 2011*

Air Boom vs Zig-Swag: *****
Ziggler vs Ryder: *** 1/2*
Phoenix vs Torres: ***
Sheamus vs Christian: *** 3/4*
Awesome Truth vs HHH & Punk: **** 1/2*
Orton vs Rhodes: *****
Henry vs Show: **** 1/4*
Del Rio vs Cena LMS: **** 1/4*


*Thoughts:* When you first look at my ratings, you're going to notice two things: No non-diva matches under 2 and a half stars, and no matches over 3 and a half stars. 

Ziggler pulling double duty was a good effort by a good worker. The opener was fast paced and good at setting the tone for the rest of the show, and Ziggler vs Ryder was a decent little match that showcased the popular Zack Ryder on PPV. I disagree with the order the matches were put in though. If Zack Ryder was going to lose, have him face Ziggler first, don't make him look weak.

The Divas match was your typical random garbage. I don't think Vince knows what to do with the Divas nowadays. Gone are the days of Trish and Lita. Thats all I gotta say about that.

Sheamus vs Christian, while not as good as their Hell In A Cell encounter a few weeks earlier, was a decent but forgettable match. Two and 3 quarter stars seems appropriate for this match.

Now we get into the good half of the PPV. Nothings but 3 star+ matches from here on out. Alot of people will disagree with my rating for the tag team match, but I thought it was really good, as in the 3 and a half star territory, and I don't know whether its because I am a diehard mark for HHH and Punk, or not, but I absolutely love this match. Again, alot of people will disagree.

Rhodes vs Orton was a good match, having Orton go over was the right decision because I don't believe that Rhodes is ready to go over an Orton-style main event players. Good stuff here that I love seeing.

Henry and Show have this weird chemistry together, that they always put together a half decent match. This was a surprisingly good match between the two, as the pacing got better as the match went on.

The main event was really hit or miss. I thought it was a really FUN match. It wasn't technically good or anything, it was like a good action movie, like a popcorn match. Its like they were doing things that would kill normal human beings, and just brushing it off like it was nothing. A really good way to end the PPV.

In the end, this was a great PPV with many good matches. As a whole it seems like a great show, and I'm always a fan of taking your main eventers and spreading them throught different matches amongst the card (Punk,Orton,Henry and Cena were all in different matches). Recommended for sure.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Vengeance Summary*

*Most Underrated Match:*
Triple H vs Chris Benoit : Vengeance 2004

*Most Overrated Match*
Edge vs Randy Orton: Vengeance 2004

*Most Disappointing Match*
Ric Flair vs Mick Foley: Vengeance 2006

*Match That Exceeded The Most Expectations*
Big Show vs Mark Henry: Vengeance 2011

*Worst Match*
Victoria vs Christy Hemme: Vengeance 2005

*Top 10 Matches*
1. Triple H vs Batista: Vengeance 2005
2. Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle: Vengeance 2005
3. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit: Vengeance 2003
4. Triple H vs Chris Benoit: Vengeance 2004
5. John Cena vs Chris Jericho vs Christian: Vengeance 2005
6. Rob Van Dam vs Edge: Vengeance 2006
7. World's Greatest Tag Team vs Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman: Vengeance 2003
8. Edge vs Randy Orton: Vengeance 2004
9. Big Show vs Brock Lesnar vs Kurt Angle: Vengeance 2003
10. CM Punk & Triple H vs Awesome Truth: Vengeance 2011


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Benoit/Trips match from '04 is pretty good (pretty long too) but it seemed like their slower pace really went nowhere and the Eugens shit in the end pretty much killed everything. I gave it ***1/4 on the last watch.

Also, all this talk has gotten me in full fledged 2005 mode. How is Survivor Series from that year?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Stick the ending of Edge/Orton from that night to Benoit/Hunter and you'd have a great match.

As it stands, both matches are underwhelming.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Vengeance 2011:

Air Boom vs Zig-Swag: ***1/4
Ziggler vs Ryder: **1/4
Phoenix vs Torres: *
Sheamus vs Christian: **1/2
Awesome Truth vs HHH & Punk: **
Orton vs Rhodes: **3/4
Henry vs Show: ***1/2
Del Rio vs Cena LMS: ***1/4


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The Benoit/Trips match from '04 is pretty good (pretty long too) but it seemed like their slower pace really went nowhere and the Eugens shit in the end pretty much killed everything. I gave it ***1/4 on the last watch.
> 
> Also, all this talk has gotten me in full fledged 2005 mode. *How is Survivor Series from that year?*


Booker Vs Benoit - I'm not a fan of any of their matches aside from ONE of their best of 5 series back in 98 in WCW, so my opinion on this might not be worth anything .

Trish Vs Melina - Decent enough by diva standards.

HHH Vs Flair LMS - Around ***, but everyone else seems to love it more than me. Got nothing on their Cage match, but is certainly worth a watch.

Cena Vs Angle - Around *** as well, but below the LMS.

Teddy Long Vs Bischoff - Avoid. Obviously.

Team Raw Vs Team Smackdown - Around ***1/4. Fun match, but should have included Eddie instead of Lashley .


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Survivor Series 2005 is worth it for the LMS match alone. **** 1/4 from me.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The LMS is pretty overrated. ***1/2 at best. I'm with Cal in the cage match they had destroys it. I'd put that at ****1/4.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

TLC 2010
Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger **1/2
Natalya and Beth Phoenix vs Laycool **
Santino and Kozlov vs Nexus *
Sheamus vs John Morrison ****
Miz vs Randy Orton **3/4
Kane vs Mysterio vs Edge vs Del Rio ***3/4
Wade Barret vs John Cena **3/4 (But Punk is GOLD! on commentary)

Overall pretty fun PPV, especially the fourway TLC and Morrison/Sheamus matches stick out.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Survivor Series 2005*

Benoit vs Booker: **** 1/4*
Melina vs Trish: *****(Yes you read that correctly)
Flair vs HHH: ***** 1/4*
Cena vs Angle: ****3/4*
Long vs Bischoff: *DUD*
Raw vs Smackdown: ****


*Thoughts:* I Fucking LOVED this show. I found that from top to bottom(Besides Long vs Bischoff), this show is a forgotten masterpiece. The opener does what its supposed to do: fire up the fans for the rest of the show. A far cry from their WCW series, but good stuff nonetheless.

The Women's match ROCKED. Seriously, it's probably A top 3 womens match that I've ever seen (excluding Mickie vs Trish at WM and Trish vs Lita at Unforgiven). It does 3 things really well: It had a good pace, it had EXCELLENT Psychology for a womens match, and the interference by Mickie made sense to the storyline. Great women's match.

I'm in the boat of people who absolutely LOVE the LMS. I prefer it to the cage match actually. I thought it was a brutal battle with the typical methodical HHH pace that I love so much. The backdrop through the table, Flair giving HHH the testicular claw, and the ending with Flair not giving up are all AMAZING moments throughout the match. This is the vicious HHH that I miss. MOTN

Cena vs Angle was another GREAT match. The only reason I didn't give this match four stars is because of the unnecessary storyline that involved Davari. Cena and Angle didn't need Davari to put together a great match, and it hurts it a little bit. Its certainly one of the more underrated and forgotten matches I've ever seen, because I NEVER hear anybody talking about it. A GREAT, borderline classic, match.

Long vs Bischoff is Long vs Bischoff..... Enough said. FEATURING AN APPEARANCE BY THE BOOGEYMAN !

Team Raw vs Team Smackdown is how a brand war should be done. You actually wonder throughout the match who is going to win, and the suspense is great. The ending takes what happens in the 2003 RAW Survivor Series match, but makes it better. The ending with Orton being the sole survivor and Undertaker returning to take out some jobbers (And William Regal), is a great moment that also barely gets mentioned. From top to bottom, this match is great, even the commentary with the commentators arguing is great.

This PPV is a forgotten classic. Seriously. Especially if your interest in the current product peaked around that time like it did for me. If you haven't seen this event, go watch it now and you will not be disappointed. However, you might not like it if you only started watching WWE AFTER 2006-2007. Highly Recommended.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.ugo.com/tv/straight-shoot-was-taker-vs-hhh-better-than-john-cena-vs-punk

An interesting and well thought out article about why Undertaker vs Triple H at WM 27 was better than John Cena vs CM Punk at MITB 2011. Now I know alot of people will skip the article, just to bash it and say why MITB was miles better than the WM 27 match, but before you do, just check out the article. BTW, just in case you're wondering, I LOVE both matches, and although I personally enjoy WM 27 more, I won't deny that MITB is overall better. I have WM 27 at ***** 3/4(Call me insane)* and I have the MITB match at *******. Wanted to know what you guys thought about this and where you had the two matches.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Survivor Series 2010*

*United States Championship*
Daniel Bryan(c) vs. Ted Dibiase - ***1/4

Sheamus vs. John Morrison - ***1/4

*Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler(c) vs. Kaval - ***1/4

*Traditional 5-on-5 Elimination Match*
Team Mysterio (Rey Mysterio, Big Show, Kofi Kingston, MVP, & Chris Masters) vs. Team Del Rio (Alberto Del Rio, Cody Rhodes, Drew McIntyre, Tyler Reks, & Jack Swagger) - ***

*Divas Championship - Handicap Match*
Layla & Michelle McCool(c) vs. Natalya - *

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Kane(c) vs. Edge - *1/2

*Tag Team Championship*
Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel(c) vs. Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov - *1/4

*WWE Championship - Special Referee: John Cena*
Randy Orton(c) vs. Wade Barrett - DUD

*Overall: 6.5/10*​
- Talk about a tale of two shows. The first half of this is prety damn great. Good match after good match, while the last half is utter dog shit. The odd thing is that I felt like everything on the ppv was stuff you'd see on tv. Whether it be the matches or the booking.

- The first 3 are all great in their own ways. The US Title match is my favorite of the bunch. Bryan's ringwork and psychology is second to none. The counters he pulled off, while they weren't all that flashy, looked brilliant. Striker commented several times. The guy can take anyone on the roster, usually lower class guys as far as in ring work goes, and turn out something great. He's proven that time and time again with Miz, Dibiase, & Barrett. Fantastic opener here. Oh and Maryse. :mark:

- Sheamus/JoMo is just a sound, sound match. Great stiffness from the Celtic Warrior as usual, good legwork, and good selling from Morrison. Finish came a little early but it's still a good watch in their series. Low Ki/Ziggler wasn't perfect, I'll admit that. There was several times they didn't seem to be on the same page, but the sheer displays of athleticism from Ki makes this one memorable. That handspring kick to the face was BRUTAL.

- The Survivor Series match is a lot of fun, but somewhat predictable. I believe on the go home Smackdown show they had a battle royal with all 10 guys and Rey & Show were the sole survivors, as they were here. The booking made everyone look ok in defeat, besides Del Rio. He took a punch to the face and was actually carried to the back during the match. Pretty terrible move imo if you're trying to push the guy as a heel and he's not even apart of the match. Swagger on the other hand, looked like such a champ. Channeling his inner Kurt Angle.

- The two title matches are just flat out bad. Both matches are seriously boring. Edge/Kane actually gets decent in the last couple minutes but then the finish just takes a shit on all of that. Orton/Barrett, my god. You may think I'm being a little drastic with the DUD rating but the entire angle is just awful. The match itself is boring as all hell, the crowd just had dueling 'let's go cena' 'cena sucks' chants. The guy wasn't even wrestling in the match! Cena wasn't going anywhere, and the only way you'd buy into the story is if you were under the age of 8. Barrett shouldn't be in the main event scene anyway. Add in all of that with a lame ass finish and Cena's wack ass farewell afterwards and you get a steaming pile of boredom.​


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

I rewatched HBK/Jericho from Unforgiven today. Does anyone else think it's better than their Ladder match? I just loved the psychology or Michaels going into psychotic mode and not doing his usual thing.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> http://www.ugo.com/tv/straight-shoot-was-taker-vs-hhh-better-than-john-cena-vs-punk
> 
> An interesting and well thought out article about why Undertaker vs Triple H at WM 27 was better than John Cena vs CM Punk at MITB 2011. Now I know alot of people will skip the article, just to bash it and say why MITB was miles better than the WM 27 match, but before you do, just check out the article. BTW, just in case you're wondering, I LOVE both matches, and although I personally enjoy WM 27 more, I won't deny that MITB is overall better. I have WM 27 at ***** 3/4(Call me insane)* and I have the MITB match at *******. Wanted to know what you guys thought about this and where you had the two matches.


Kinda just skipped through the article, lots of good points and whatnot though in it. Agree with what I read.

Ever since MITB I've still seen HHH/Undertaker as the MOTY, which is pretty crazy considering I only thought the match was about *** when I watched it live . Cena/Punk is still a very close second though, so I can see why anyone would place it ahead on their own MOTY list. ****3/4 for both matches, and Undertaker gets yet ANOTHER (WWE) MOTY imo... making it *6 years* in a row. And very nearly 7 (Eddie/Rey SD 05 just takes it ahead of Undertaker/Orton HIAC).


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

KingCal said:


> Kinda just skipped through the article, lots of good points and whatnot though in it. Agree with what I read.
> 
> Ever since MITB I've still seen HHH/Undertaker as the MOTY, which is pretty crazy considering I only thought the match was about *** when I watched it live . Cena/Punk is still a very close second though, so I can see why anyone would place it ahead on their own MOTY list. ****3/4 for both matches, and Undertaker gets yet ANOTHER (WWE) MOTY imo... making it *6 years* in a row. And very nearly 7 (Eddie/Rey SD 05 just takes it ahead of Undertaker/Orton HIAC).


Orton/Taker HIAC better then HHH/Batista HIAC?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

hanshanshans911 said:


> Orton/Taker HIAC better then HHH/Batista HIAC?


IMO yes.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

IAmNotAJ said:


> I rewatched HBK/Jericho from Unforgiven today. Does anyone else think it's better than their Ladder match? I just loved the psychology or Michaels going into psychotic mode and not doing his usual thing.


Definitely. I thought it was the best match Jericho and Michaels ever had together. I still have to see one of them though. I think it's Judgment Day since I'm certain I watched GAB 2008 live. I remember it specifically because of these guys doing these rapping gestures mocking Shelton Benjamin's music. I know what I'm tracking down tonight.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

KingCal said:


> IMO yes.


I can agree on that, HHH/Batista was more brutal but Orton/Taker was prob the better match


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Not even sure I'd call HHH/Batista more brutal. Orton/Undertaker was down right fucking sick at times. Undertaker tried to murder Orton on numerous occasions lol. Both could probably be considered "brutal" for different reasons though. Same as Undertaker/HBK and Undertaker/Lesnar HIAC matches.

God I love the old HIAC matches . Why'd they have to ruin it by giving it its own PPV with at least 2 matches inside the cell that had no meaning and were about as brutal as a spirit squad match (hmmm... some of those WERE brutal, but again, different way ).


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

I miss the old ones too, indeed all the ones from the HIAC PPV didnt need the gimmick.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan Bragging Rights 2010 ****

This match just reminded why it's such a chore for me to watch indy wrestling these days and the reason why I consider D-Bryan to be massively overrated (dodges bullets from IWC). This mach was nothing but one guy receiving the other's move, kicking out of the 2 count and then hit's the other guy with a move and he does the same. Lots of no selling in this match and after a while I was able to predict not the next move but who was gonna be control. It had a pattern. When Ziggler hit Bryan with a move, he'd go in for the pin but Bryan kicked out after two. Then when Ziggler picks him up Bryan would hit Ziggler a move and go for the count. Then when Bryan picked him up, Ziggler would hit him and go for the two count. It went on like that the entire match. Oh and coming down to the end the overuse of the ledge reversals just got me on my nerve. I don't mind 2 of them, 3 tops but 6 is just overdoing things and it's not necessary. I have it *** because it was a good match for its position on the card. It was an opener and maybe it went at that fast, no selling pace to get the crowd pumped up and they were pumped so it got the job done. But there's no way this match is as great as everyone made it out to be back then and still do to this day. This match is easily forgettable.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Top 25 Favourite Undertaker Matches*

*1.* Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels: WM 25
*2.* Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels HIAC: BB 97
*3.* Undertaker vs Triple H: WM 27
*4.* Undertaker vs Kurt Angle: NWO 06
*5.* Undertaker vs Bret Hart: ONO 97
*6.* Undertaker vs Randy Orton: WM 21
*7.* Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels: WM 26
*8.* Undertaker vs Mankind BRB: SS 96
*9.* Undertaker vs Triple H: WM 17
*10.* Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar HIAC: NM 02
*11.* Undertaker vs JBL Last Ride: NM 04
*12.* Undertaker vs Randy Orton/Bob Orton Casket: NM 05
*13.* Undertaker vs Bret Hart: SS 97
*14.* Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels: GZ 97
*15.* Undertaker vs Kurt Angle: SD 06
*16.* Undertaker vs Randy Orton HIAC: ARM 05
*17.* Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar BCM: NM 03
*18.* Undertaker vs Diesel: WM 12
*19.* Undertaker vs Kane: WM 14
*20.* Undertaker vs Randy Orton: SD 05
*21.* Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels Casket: RR 98
*22.* Undertaker & Batista vs John Cena & Shawn Michaels
*23.* Undertaker vs Randy Orton: SS 05
*24.* Undertaker vs JBL: SD 05
*25.* Undertaker vs Kurt Angle: SD 03

DAMN. This was originally going to be a top 10 list, but when I reached 10 I realized I would be leaving many, many matches out. While Doing this list I came to three conclusions:

*1. Undertaker Turned Randy Orton Into A Credible Main Eventer.* Seriously, think about it. His first run as a face failed, but instead of burying him lower on the card, they put him in an almost year long feud with the Undertaker, making him one of the top heels in the company behind Triple H. After his feud with Undertaker, the plans were apparently for him to win the royal rumble and main event WM 22 with Batista, but of course plans change. He still got a title match at WM though, mainly because of his great work in the Undertaker feud. 

*2. Undertaker And Shawn Michaels Have The Greatest In-Ring Chemistry Of All Time.* It's not even close either. Can you name another 2 wrestlers who have wrestled in 3 MOTY matches ? And I mean, its not just that. Because of the excellence of those 3 matches, I find that people overlook the smaller matches, such as the severely underrated Royal Rumble 98 and Ground Zero 97 matches. Couple THAT with the end of the 2007 Royal Rumble match, and the NWO 07 tag match, and the proof is there: Undertaker and Shawn Michaels blow everybody else out of the water with their chemistry.

*3. Undertaker Is Probably The Most Entertaining Wrestler Of All Time.* I went back and watched the Undertaker's deadliest matches DVD the other day. Now, I'm aware alot of you will say "THAT DVD IS SHIT", and technical wise, it probably is. But I find that even the One and Two star matches the Undertaker has, are still highly entertaining, and as a matter of fact, I would go out on a limb and say Undertaker has the lowest percentage of BORING matches in history. Even his early 90s matches with the likes of Yokozuna,Kamala,Kama, etc I found to be highly entertaining. This is a point ALOT of people will disagree with me on, but at the end of the day, it's just my opinion. Besides, save for Triple H, I don't think there is another wrestler that I enjoy watching OVERALL than the Undertaker.

And there you have it. I'd like to see you guys do a top-whatever Undertaker matches list, and it dosen't have to be as ridiculously long as this, but if you want it to be, especially Cal, that'd be cool too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats a really good list.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Man, you really don't want to get me started on The Undertaker . I'm pretty sure this forum has a character limit for posts. Not often anyone reaches it of course, but it might affect me in this case .

I'll do a top *insert stupidly high number here* favourite Undertaker matches list then (not best, but favourite. There IS a difference people. Not directed at everyone, just those people. And you know who you are...):

1. Vs HBK - HIAC 1997
2. Vs HBK - WM 26 2010
3. Vs Angle - SD 2003
4. Vs Mankind - ROTT 1997
5. Vs... you know what? I legit can't do this . Would take up WAY too much time :lmao.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It's super impressive that Undertaker has had a legitimate MOTYC every year since 2006. I'd give it to him for 2006, 2009, 2010, and 2011. 2007 goes to Cena/Umaga (LMS) and 2008 goes to the Ladder match between Shawn and Jericho.

For 2005, well, I consider Batista/Hunter to be better than Michaels/Undertaker (HIAC), so clearly--it's the runaway MOTY for me.




Obis said:


> The LMS is pretty overrated. ***1/2 at best. I'm with Cal in the cage match they had destroys it. I'd put that at ****1/4.


It's not overrated. It's just you don't like it as much.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

It Is VERY important that people understand the difference between "Favourite" matches, and "Best" matches. For instance, I'm thinking about doing my top 25 favourite Triple H matches later today, and since there's some stuff I haven't seen due to it not being released on DVD in Region 1 (vs Rock JD 00, vs Jericho FL 00) . Those matches are better then alot of the matches I'll put on my list. I'll also put on my 3 conclusions as well.

It's actually kind of funny how even though I find The Undertaker so entertaining, and Triple H is my favourite wrestler, I absolutely hate that fucking piece of trash match at King Of The Ring 2002. They fucked up a rollup. HOW !?!?!?! Thank god for WM 17 and 27.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't worry we all pretty match hate the King of the Ring match. WM17 & 27 are awesome though.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Don't forget (wait... that's the opposite of what you should do...) their Insurexxion (or whatever the event is called) 2002! Another classic to go along side their KOTR match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Razor King said:


> It's not overrated. It's just you don't like it as much.


Perhaps so, and that's why when I see it at ****1/4, and considering why I put the match at what I do, it's overrated (to me).

Taker/HHH KOTR was trash. WM27 I thought was very good, but nowhere near as high on it as others (kinda like the Flair/HHH LMS), and WM17 was a great match, and their best singles match.

To me, Taker and HHH don't really "click" very well together. TBH if I could count it, I'd put their little mini-match in the EC 2009 as their best match.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

No love for Taker/Edge HIAC? it sure isnt top 10 or 15 but I really enjoyed it. Rest of their series isnt anything special though.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Taker/Edge HIAC is pretty good. I'd take their WM match over it though, and maybe their Backlash one too. JD match is close as well. TLC is trash. I'm a bigger fan than most of their series though . The awesomeness of BL and JD didn't really hit me until I watched all the matches in a row.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

hanshanshans911 said:


> No love for Taker/Edge HIAC? it sure isnt top 10 or 15 but I really enjoyed it. Rest of their series isnt anything special though.


It has fantastic storytelling and they made Hell In A Cell what it was created to be - a hellacious culmination of their feud.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

KingCal said:


> Taker/Edge HIAC is pretty good. I'd take their WM match over it though, and maybe their Backlash one too. JD match is close as well. TLC is trash. I'm a bigger fan than most of their series though . The awesomeness of BL and JD didn't really hit me until I watched all the matches in a row.


Well I have got some time this week, so I am just going to watch the whole series 
Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

The Taker/Edge HIAC is my MOTY for 2008. I loved their whole series.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

The Wrestlemania match was good too, don't remember much of the rest tbh I think there was one with a count out finish.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

I recently watched their WrestleMania match again and I enjoyed it about as much as I did before. I understand why many consider it the best of their series. It was their Judgment Day match that ended in a countout and that match was great too. Don't remember much about it though as I haven't seen it in over 3 years.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I Was never the biggest fan of the Edge-Undertaker series, but my favourite of the series by far is the WM match, which I have at ***** 1/4*. JD is a distant second at **** 1/2*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Edge/Taker Mania - ****1/2
Edge/Taker HIAC - ****1/2

I believe the Mania match is slightly better due to the story telling. Edge having a counter for everything Taker threw at him was great. When Edge hit the second spear I actually thought he may win then they tricked me and I loved it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker/Edge WM- ****1/4 
Taker/Edge HIAC- ****3/4

HIAC is my MOTY 08, and third best cell match of all time. It had the perfect combination of storytelling, psychology, spots, and wrestling. It perfectly capped off the rivalry and it was one fantastic match. May crack top 10 or top 15 matches of all time for me... maybe. It's the lowest match at that rating, but still a classic imho.

As far as the rest of their series:

Backlash- ****
JD- ***1/2
TLC- ***


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Just remembered that the Wrestlemania match had the EPIC Charles Robinson run.
Going to re-watch the match for that alone lol.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Edge vs John Cena Unforgiven 2006 ****1/2* 
It's been almost 6 years since I've last seen this match and while I do remember it being a really good match, I didn't remember it being this fricking great! First off the psychology in this match is fantastic. The pacing is one of the best I've seen in a TLC match, Edge plays up as the babyface to his hometown pretty damn well and John Cena does a great job as the heel/slowly turn babyface later on. John Cena starts the match off by putting Edge in a headlock and the crowd immediately starts to boo. Everytime he hit the shoulder tackle, they'd boo even louder. Edge gets his babyface first move ovation with a hard hitting slap. Both men toy with the crowd's emotions in the opening minutes. The weapons were used very cleverly as well. There was this spot where Edge had set up two chairs to face each other to form a bridge. Cena attempts to suplex Edge on it but Edge reverses it with a neckbreaker on the chairs. Later on we see Edge attempt a conchairto only for him to miss and Cena rebounds off the rope with a well delivered bulldog driving Edge's face head on into nothing but steel. Cena also FU'ed the ladder onto Edge, did a STFU with Edge between a ladder and even did the five knuckle shuffle off the damn thing which was pretty badass.

Usually when a match is going this well and there's a run in I start to cuss but Lita's run in contributed so much to the story and the overall excitement of this match. Edge is knocked out on the floor, Cena climbs the ladder to retrieve the belt when out of nowhere Lita comes running down to the ring, pushes Cena off the ladder causing him to fall on a table set up at ringside. Edge regains consciousness and begins his ascent towards the title when Cena somehow manages to get back up and go in pursue of Edge. Cena makes his way back into the ring and is greeted with a well placed chair shot to the back by Lita. However, this causes him to fall forward pushing Edge off the ladder. A couple moments later and Cena climbs the ladder. Edge gets back into the ring, quickly climbs the ladder and now both men are trading blows 15 feet in the air. Then, the holy shit moment of the night takes place when Cena delivers an FU from the top of the ladder, driving Edge into not one but two tables.

This is a great match and is one of if not my favourite TLC match. This match is a must-see.


----------



## RealTalk (Jan 15, 2012)

*Top 25 Favorite Bret Hart Matches by RealTalk
*
1 Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin (WrestleMania 13, March 23, 1997) *******
2 Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart (WrestleMania X, March 20, 1994) *******
3 Bret Hart vs. British Bulldog (SummerSlam, August 29, 1992) *******
4 Bret Hart vs. Mr. Perfect (SummerSlam, August 26, 1991) ***** 3/4*
5 Bret Hart vs. British Bulldog (In Your House, December 17, 1995) ***** 3/4*
6 vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 1996) ***** 3/4*
7 Bret Hart vs. 1-2-3 Kid (RAW 1994) ***** 1/2*
8 Bret Hart vs. Mr. Perfect (King of the Ring, June 13, 1993)* **** 1/2*
9 Canadian Stampede 10-Man Tag * **** 3/4*
10 vs. Roddy Piper (WM 8)* **** 1/2*
11 Bret Hart vs. The Undertaker (One Night Only, September 20, 1997) ***** 1/2*
12 Bret Hart vs. Chris Benoit (WCW Monday Nitro, October 4, 1999) ***** 1/2*
13 vs. Owen Hart (Summerslam 94) ***** 1/2*
14 vs. Diesel (Survivor Series, November 19, 1995)* **** 1/2*
15 vs. The Undertaker(Summerslam 97) ***** 1/4*
16 with Owen Hart vs. Steiners (January 11, 1994) ***** 1/4*
17 vs. Shawn Michaels (Survivor Series 92) ***** 1/4*
18 vs. Diesel (Royal Rumble 1995) ***** 1/4*
19 vs. Shawn Michaels (WM 12) ***** 1/4*
20 vs. Shawn Michaels (July 21, 1992)* *****
21 vs. Vader vs. The Undertaker vs. Steve Austin (In your house : Final Four) ******
22 with Savage vs. Flair and Michaels (July 1992) ******
23 Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart (White Plains, New York, September 29, 1994) ******
24 Bret Hart vs Hakushi (In Your House 1, May 14, 1995) ******
25 Hart Foundation vs. The Killer Bees (Madison Square Garden, February 17, 1986)* *****

The Submission match with Stone Cold is my favorite match ever and the top 12 matches on that list would all place on a list of my favorite matches. Bret and Stone Cold also happen to be my favorite wrestlers in some order. Eventually I'll do a Stone Cold list and an Edge list as well. Bret Hart = #RealTalk.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

This...Is gonna be a big one.

*My Favourite 50 Shawn Michaels Matches*

*1.* Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker: WM 25
*2.* Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker: BB 97
*3.* Shawn Michaels vs Mankind: MG 96
*4.* Shawn Michaels vs Vader: SS 96
*5.* Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle: WM 21
*6.* Shawn Michaels vs Triple H vs Chris Benoit: WM XX
*7.* Shawn Michaels vs Diesel: GFBE 96
*8.* Shawn Michaels vs Triple H: Raw 03
*9.* Shawn Michaels vs Triple H: SS 02
*10.* DX vs Rated RKO: NYR 07
*11.* Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle: Vengeance 2005
*12.* Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker: WM 26
*13.* Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho Ladder Match: NM 08
*14.* Shawn Michaels vs British Bulldog: ONO 97
*15.* Shawn Michaels vs Chris Benoit: Raw 04
*16.* Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon Ladder Match: SS 95
*17.* Shawn Michaels vs Mankind: Raw 97
*18.* Shawn Michaels vs John Cena: WM 23
*19.* Shawn Michaels vs Sycho Sid: Survivor Series 96
*20.* Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon Ladder Match: WM X
*21.* Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker: GZ 97
*22.* Shawn Michaels vs Triple H: TT 04
*23.* Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho: Unf 08
*24.* Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart: SS 97
*25.* Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle: Raw 06
*26.* Shawn Michaels vs Triple H HIAC: BB 04
*27.* Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart: SS 92
*28.* Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker Casket: RR 98
*29.* Shawn Michaels vs 1-2-3 Kid: Raw 96
*30.* The Rockers vs Buddy Rose & Doug Somers Steel Cage: AWA 86
*31.* Shawn Michaels vs Triple H vs John Cena: SS 09
*32.* Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle Ironman: Raw 05
*33.* Shawn Michaels vs Shelton Benjamin: Raw 05
*34.* Shawn Michaels vs Edge Street Fight: Raw 05
*35.* Shawn Michaels vs Batista Stretcher : ONS 08
*36.* Shawn Michaels vs Randy Orton: SS 07
*37.* Shawn Michaels & John Cena vs Undertaker & Batista: NWO 07
*38.* Shawn Michaels vs John Cena: Raw 07
*39.* Shawn Michaels vs Randy Savage: Rampage 92
*40.* Shawn Michaels vs Sycho Sid: RR 97
*41.* Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart: Ottawa 92
*42.* Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannety: Raw 93
*43.* Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart Ironman: WM 12
*44.* DX vs Jerishow TLC: TLC 09
*45.* Shawn Michaels vs Owen Hart: IYH 6
*46.* Shawn Michaels vs Triple H 3SOH: Arm 02
*47.* Shawn Michaels vs Steve Austin: KOTR 97
*48.* Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho: WM 19
*49.* Shawn Michaels vs Steve Austin: WM 14
*50.* Shawn Michaels vs Sid: Raw 95


I Came to 3 conclusions while making this list:

*1. Shawn Michaels is Mr. PPV.* Think about all of the classic PPV matches over the last 20 years, and then ask yourself, how many of those bouts involve HBK ? 38 matches out of his top 50 took place on PPV. That is just astounding. Especially at Wrestlemania, Shawn Michaels excels on a big stage.

*2. Shawn Michaels stayed consistent with age.* 24 Pre back injury matches and 26 post back injury matches appear on this list. That tells me one thing; HBK had the ability and talent not to lose a step after coming back from injury. Some people like to argue that HBK got better after his return, but I can clearly say that he performed on around an EQUAL level to his 80s-90s self.

*3.Shawn Michaels and Triple H have a shitload of matches.* OH. MY. GOD. When I was doing some research for this list I stumbled upon about 20 different matches featuring Shawn Michaels and Triple H.....SERIOUSLY. And I noticed another thing, these two have had the most subjective matches in history. Some people adore their matches, some people despise their matches, and some people just like to pick their favourites out of the pack.


Anyways, this took me like 3 hours to do. Wow. Feel free to chime in with your own thoughts, lists and opinions. It is seriously encouraged.

PS: Shout Out to my boy Realtalk. Fav Bret Hart Match: vs Undertaker @ ONO. SICK LIST.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I just watched *HHH/cena from Night of Champions 08*(?)
and man that was one hell of a match I really enjoyed it.

and now I have a question for you guys, what are some of your favourite matches where its just about the title or face vs face and not about a "grudge" (I mean in the end they all hate each other  )


----------



## RealTalk (Jan 15, 2012)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> Anyways, this took me like 3 hours to do. Wow. Feel free to chime in with your own thoughts, lists and opinions. It is seriously encouraged.
> 
> PS: Shout Out to my boy Realtalk. Fav Bret Hart Match: vs Undertaker @ ONO. SICK LIST.


Thanks for the shout out K1ingsOfK1ngs, DVD Maniac Extraordinaire. So, I took your list and judging on the matches I have seen (32) plus my own favorites, here's my...

*Top 40 Favorite Shawn Micheals Matches by RealTalk*

1. Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker: BB 97 *****
2. Shawn Michaels vs Triple H vs Chris Benoit: WM XX *****
3. Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle: WM 21 ****3/4
4. Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon Ladder Match: WM X ****3/4
5. Shawn Michaels vs Mankind: MG 96 **** 3/4
6. Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho: WM 19 **** 1/2
7. Shawn Michaels vs Randy Orton: SS 07 **** 1/2
8. Vs. Benoit Vs. Triple H Backlash 04 **** 3/4
9. Vs. Ric Flair Wrestlemania 24 **** 1/2
10. Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker: WM 25 **** 1/2
11. With Austin vs British Bulldog & Owen Hart (RAW 97) **** 1/2
12. Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon Ladder Match: SS 95 **** 1/4
13. Shawn Michaels vs Triple H: SS 02 ****1/2
14. Survivor Series 03 10-Man Tag **** 1/2
15. Survivor Series 05 10-Man Tag **** 1/2
16. Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle: Vengeance 2005 **** 1/4
17. Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart: SS 92 **** 1/4
18. Shawn Michaels vs Edge Street Fight: Raw 05 **** 1/4
19. Shawn Michaels vs Shelton Benjamin: Raw 05 **** 1/4
20. Shawn Michaels vs Steve Austin: KOTR 97 **** 1/4
21. vs John Cena vs Edge vs Randy Orton Backlash 2007 **** 1/4
22. Shawn Michaels vs Randy Savage: Rampage 92 **** 1/4
23. Shawn Michaels vs John Cena: WM 23 ****1/4
24. vs Edge Royal Rumble 05 ****
25. Shawn Michaels vs Owen Hart: IYH 6 ****
26. Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart Ironman: WM 12 **** 1/4
27. Shawn Michaels vs Vader: SS 96 ****
28. Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker Casket: RR 98 ****
29. Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle Ironman: Raw 05 ****
30. Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker: GZ 97 *** 3/4
31. vs. Tatanka Wrestlemania 9 ****
32. Shawn Michaels vs Mankind: Raw 97 ****
33. Shawn Michaels vs Diesel: GFBE 96 ****
34. Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart: SS 97 ***3/4
35. Shawn Michaels vs Steve Austin: WM 14 *** 3/4
36. The Rockers vs Buddy Rose & Doug Somers Steel Cage: AWA 86 ****
37. DX vs Rated RKO: NYR 07 ***3/4
38. Shawn Michaels vs Triple H HIAC: BB 04 ***3/4
39. Shawn Michaels vs Triple H 3SOH: Arm 02 **3/4
40. Shawn Michaels vs Batista Stretcher : ONS 08 ***3/4

Couple comments here on our two lists:

Love reading lists of people's favorite matches, no matter what the list or who the wrestler is, and this is a fantastic list. No love for Flair at Wrestlemania 24, Backlash 04, Backlash 2007 and his World Tag Title win with Stone Cold in May 1997 though? Are You Serious Bro?

I'm surprised that you like the Vader match and DX vs. Rated RKO match that much, while putting his match at Wrestlemania 19 with Jericho that low. 

Really enjoyed his match at Survivor Series 2007, awesome match with Orton. Also, I like Wrestlemania 20 match more than Bad Blood, but in terms of Shawn Michaels matches, I'd put Bad Blood over for his performance in a singles match versus a triple threat. #RealTalk


----------



## RealTalk (Jan 15, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I just watched *HHH/cena from Night of Champions 08*(?)
> and man that was one hell of a match I really enjoyed it.
> 
> and now I have a question for you guys, what are some of your favourite matches where its just about the title or face vs face and not about a "grudge" (I mean in the end they all hate each other  )


I've been thinking about your question RevolverSnake, and my favourite match where it was about the title and face vs face as well, is Wrestlemania VI, Hogan vs. Warrior. I love that match, great crowd in Toronto, the two biggest superstars had an entertaining battle for the title where both were faces, the two biggest faces in the company. 

Other considerations: Hart vs 1-2-3 Kid from RAW 1994, Hart vs. British Bulldog at Summerslam 1992, Piper vs. Hart at Wrestlemania VIII, and John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels at Wrestlemania 23. #RealTalk


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

RealTalk said:


> I've been thinking about your question RevolverSnake, and my favourite match where it was about the title and face vs face as well, is Wrestlemania VI, Hogan vs. Warrior. I love that match, great crowd in Toronto, the two biggest superstars had an entertaining battle for the title where both were faces, the two biggest faces in the company.
> 
> Other considerations: Hart vs 1-2-3 Kid from RAW 1994, Hart vs. British Bulldog at Summerslam 1992, *Piper vs. Hart at Wrestlemania VIII*, and John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels at Wrestlemania 23. #RealTalk


This match needs more love. My favorite Piper match and both guys played their characters awesomely. Way ahead of it's time and I'd probably go five stars on a rewatch.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*John Cena vs Umaga Last Man Standing Royal Rumble 2007 *****
Great match. Amazing storytelling. Umaga played the impossible to beat big guy role so damn well that even though it's been 5 years since the match took place and I knew Cena won, for some reason I found myself thinking Umaga might win. Yeah, he played his part that damn good. Cena also did a fantastic job at making me believe there was no way he could ever beat Umaga. Overall this match is just fantastic and one of the best Last Man Standing matches in WWE. The momentum shifts were well timed, John Cena's babyface comeback made the crowd damn near explode the roof off the place and the ending was pretty damn awesome. Cena chokes Umaga out with the ring rope but it wasn't as easy as it sounds. Cena puts Umaga in the STFU using the ring rope to choke him out but Umaga still doesn't go down after Cena breaks the hold. He had to do it twice to put the big guy to sleep.

I've ben re-watching a lot of Cena matches from 2006-2007 lately and the guy was the best damn in ring worker in the company at the time. It reminded why I was so much of a Cena amrk back then. Sure me being 12 years old probably had something to do with it but everytime he stepped in that ring the guy delivered. How could anyone have been a Cena hater back then, I don't know. His year long title reign was well deserved. I only started to "hate" Cena in 08 when he began his whole Superman act but Cena was one hell of an in ring worker back in 06 and 07. The guy made matches believable and unpredictable (with the help of his opponents of course) which is what wrestling is about.


----------



## RealTalk (Jan 15, 2012)

Always respected John Cena, he's great, but I was a Cena hater back then, mainly due to being such a huge Edge fan and taking his side in their 2006 feud. I stopped watching wrestling for awhile in mid 2007 as his title reign, while deserved, became boring to me. He puts on great matches still and is very hard-working, but he is not one of favorite wrestlers. #RealTalk


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I just watched *HHH/cena from Night of Champions 08*(?)
> and man that was one hell of a match I really enjoyed it.
> 
> and now I have a question for you guys, what are some of your favourite matches where its just about the title or face vs face and not about a "grudge" (I mean in the end they all hate each other  )


I LOVE the HHH-Cena series. They have 4 matches, 3 of them are top notch, and the one that ends in a double DQ in 2008, I don't quite recall.

Triple H vs John Cena Wrestlemania 22: ***** 1/4*
Triple H vs John Cena NOC 08: ***** 1/4*
Triple H vs John Cena Raw 09: **** 3/4*(One of the best TV matches in years)

With that being said, what about the love for heel vs heel matches ? I distinctly remember a Raw match in mid-07 between Edge and Randy orton that absolutely tore the house down. Jake Roberts and Randy Savage actually had a great heel vs heel match on SNME back in the day as well.

Actually wait... Face vs Face matches are FAR superior.
HBK vs Undertaker at Wrestlemania 25 anyone ?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cena/HHH:

WM22- ***
NOC- ****
1st Raw match- **
2nd Raw match- ***3/4

Cena/Umaga RR- ****1/2
Cena/Edge Unforgiven 06- ****

I'm a fan of heel vs. heel matches as it just rarely happens and it's interesting to see how they go about it.

Edge/Orton Raw after Backlash 07- ****

Also there was Sheamus/Orton at the Rumble in 2010, but I'll leave that one out. 

Face vs. Face matches have a lot of potential to be a great straight-up wrestling match that we all love and enjoy. Taker/HBK WM25 is the perfect example of that. A ***** classic, and one of the best matches of all time. The Cena/HHH NOC and Raw match that I rated highly above were face vs. face. Not to mention the triple threat Survivor Series 09 match was all faces, and that turned out great to.

Of course, it also depends on how great the workers are.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Cena/RVD is a face vs face match for the title essentially, but maybe that wasn't too good atmosphere was awesome though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I like Cena/RVD quite a bit. Atmosphere is great and I thought the match was solid enough.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

I like it too but I do understand why some people probably won't.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks guys for giving me some examples.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Cena/Michaels from Wrestlemania 23 is another example.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

God damn, I wish every thread on this forum could be as good as this one. Nice to be among those who know their stuff and don't shoot others down for having an opinion of their own. You guys rock.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> *Edge vs John Cena Unforgiven 2006 ****1/2*
> It's been almost 6 years since I've last seen this match and while I do remember it being a really good match, I didn't remember it being this fricking great! First off the psychology in this match is fantastic. The pacing is one of the best I've seen in a TLC match, Edge plays up as the babyface to his hometown pretty damn well and John Cena does a great job as the heel/slowly turn babyface later on. John Cena starts the match off by putting Edge in a headlock and the crowd immediately starts to boo. Everytime he hit the shoulder tackle, they'd boo even louder. Edge gets his babyface first move ovation with a hard hitting slap. Both men toy with the crowd's emotions in the opening minutes. The weapons were used very cleverly as well. There was this spot where Edge had set up two chairs to face each other to form a bridge. Cena attempts to suplex Edge on it but Edge reverses it with a neckbreaker on the chairs. Later on we see Edge attempt a conchairto only for him to miss and Cena rebounds off the rope with a well delivered bulldog driving Edge's face head on into nothing but steel. Cena also FU'ed the ladder onto Edge, did a STFU with Edge between a ladder and even did the five knuckle shuffle off the damn thing which was pretty badass.
> 
> Usually when a match is going this well and there's a run in I start to cuss but Lita's run in contributed so much to the story and the overall excitement of this match. Edge is knocked out on the floor, Cena climbs the ladder to retrieve the belt when out of nowhere Lita comes running down to the ring, pushes Cena off the ladder causing him to fall on a table set up at ringside. Edge regains consciousness and begins his ascent towards the title when Cena somehow manages to get back up and go in pursue of Edge. Cena makes his way back into the ring and is greeted with a well placed chair shot to the back by Lita. However, this causes him to fall forward pushing Edge off the ladder. A couple moments later and Cena climbs the ladder. Edge gets back into the ring, quickly climbs the ladder and now both men are trading blows 15 feet in the air. Then, the holy shit moment of the night takes place when Cena delivers an FU from the top of the ladder, driving Edge into not one but two tables.
> ...


Just watched that match a little while ago. That was tremendous. That's also more of the kind of John Cena I wish we would see. He LOOKED menacing during much of that match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Undertaker/Batista series was an AWESOME Face Vs Face series of matches.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

No way is King Cal now a moderator.... 

*****

also, loved Taker/Tista, Am i alone in thinking their WM match was the best from their series? ****1/4


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

WM 23 is my favourite of the series. Their Cyber Sunday match also rocked the house down as well. I'd probably have the Batista-Undertaker series like this:

WM 23: ***** 1/4*
Backlash: ****3/4*
Cyber Sunday: ****3/4 *
Survivor Series: ******(The Last Great Cell Match IMO.)
TLC 09: **** 1/4*

So Basically... Yes, their series fucking rocks. This is a LITTLE bit on topic, but am I the only one who GREATLY favours the WM 23 match between HBK and Cena over their Raw match ? The lack of selling in that match really irked me.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Haven't seen the RAW Michaels/Cena match for a few years now but I did watch the Wrestlemania match the other day and have it at ****1/4. Excellent match! I will have to watch the RAW match soon to see if it is on the same level although I do remember on first watch that I thought it was better than the Wrestlemania match.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> *John Cena vs Umaga Last Man Standing Royal Rumble 2007 *****
> Great match. Amazing storytelling. Umaga played the impossible to beat big guy role so damn well that even though it's been 5 years since the match took place and I knew Cena won, for some reason I found myself thinking Umaga might win. Yeah, he played his part that damn good. Cena also did a fantastic job at making me believe there was no way he could ever beat Umaga. Overall this match is just fantastic and one of the best Last Man Standing matches in WWE. The momentum shifts were well timed, John Cena's babyface comeback made the crowd damn near explode the roof off the place and the ending was pretty damn awesome. Cena chokes Umaga out with the ring rope but it wasn't as easy as it sounds. Cena puts Umaga in the STFU using the ring rope to choke him out but Umaga still doesn't go down after Cena breaks the hold. He had to do it twice to put the big guy to sleep.


I agree. This was a great, exciting match with awesome storytelling with Umaga playing the unstoppable and sadistic monster to perfection and John Cena actually looking like the underdog with his rib injury. I liked how the rib injury came to play as Cena tries to muster up some offense but one shot to the ribs, he's down and how it affected his ability to connect with the F-U. Cena's comeback throughout the match was well-done as the crowd goes insane and it makes you WANT him to win. The finish was awesome with Cena using the top turnbuckle to do the STFU and JR's line makes it even more awesome. "_Even monsters gotta breathe!_"

*John Cena (c) vs. Shawn Michaels WWE Championship- Wrestlemania 23 ****1/2*
Awesome video package before the match:





Great match with great storytelling. Shawn Michaels out-wrestling John Cena in the beginning and working on the leg was a good touch with HBK being the veteran. There's a ref bump midway through the match but it was well-done as it builds more suspense and drama as you don't know who's going to win the match. Exciting back and forth action with great counters and it leaves you guessing on what's going to happen next. The crowd and JR's commentary made this match feel like a big time bout and that makes you understand the importance of the match and that's what Wrestlemania main events should feel like. Overall, great match with an interesting post-match moment between the two that leads to their London match which I will be watching next.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker/Batista series:

WM 23: ****1/2
Backlash: ****
SD (night where Edge cashed in on Taker): ***1/2
Cyber Sunday: ****1/4
Survivor Series: ****

Fantastic series of matches. 

HBK/Cena:

WM23: ****1/4
Raw in London: ****1/4-****1/2 (borderline between the two ratings... can't really pick).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Taker/Tista:
WM - ****1/4
Backlash - ****
SD - ***1/2 (Don't entirely remember it though)
Cyber Sunday - ****1/2
Survivor Series - ****1/4

HBK/Cena
WM - ****1/4
Raw ('07) - ****1/4
Raw ('09) - ***3/4


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Flair v Michaels is a great face v face match.

I like all the Batista v Taker matches (esp. Mania which rules) apart from Backlash. Thought it was dragging dog shit tbh. I had no idea they had a match in 2009. Absolutely NO idea.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The chairs match from TLC is very forgettable.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah1993 said:


> Flair v Michaels is a great face v face match.
> 
> I like all the Batista v Taker matches (esp. Mania which rules) apart from Backlash. Thought it was dragging dog shit tbh. I had no idea they had a match in 2009. Absolutely NO idea.


Well, based on your thoughts on the Backlash match, I'd highly suggest you not watch their Chair's match in 09.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Taker/Batista

WM23 - **** 1/2
Backlash - ****
SD Cage - *** 3/4
Cyber Sunday - **** 1/4
Survivor Series - **** 1/4


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Since everyone's talking about Taker's series matches 

*Taker/Mankind:*

-King of The Ring 96: ***3/4
-Summerslam 96: ****
-IYH Buried Alive: ****
-Survivor series 96: ***3/4
-RAW 96 (No holds barred): ***1/2
-IYH Revenge of The Taker: ****1/4
-King of The Ring 98 (HIAC): ****1/2

My favorite match out of the series is (Revenge of The Taker) match in 97.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Taker/Mankind:

-King of The Ring 96: ***3/4
-Summerslam 96: 1/2* (just horrible lol)
-House Show Casket Match 24/08/1996 - ***1/4
-IYH Buried Alive: ****
-Survivor series 96: ***3/4
-RAW 96 (No holds barred): Never rated this one
-IYH Revenge of The Taker: ****1/4
-King of The Ring 98 (HIAC): ****1/4


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Summerslam 1996 is the Boiler Room Brawl right? Can't rate that since I don't even think its a match just them brawling all over the place.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, its the BRB. Load of shit. Not even a good brawl.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> *Vengeance Summary*
> 
> *Most Underrated Match:*
> Triple H vs Chris Benoit : Vengeance 2004
> ...


Where's Taker/Rock/Angle on that list?


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure if this belongs here, but I'm watching ECW Crossing The Line 1999 atm, and during the Sabu vs Skull Von Crush match, Sabu jumps onto the rope and into the crowd after Skull rolled off of the table. While in the crowd Sabu suddenly starts hitting a fan with his elbows and hitting him with that pin-like object he carried around. The fan was a plant right? At first I thought it was legit but the security hardly did anything to stop the fight. Anyone know anything about this?
I assume they did it to make Sabu look like a legit maniac who could and would attack anyone at anytime.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Brye said:


> The chairs match from TLC is very forgettable.


I always forget that Batista won it initially before it gets overturned for a low blow :lmao


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Recommend 5 star 'WRESTLING' matches.*

I've been watching wrestling since I was 7-8 years old. I'm 19 now. I grew up watching the Attitude Era. I watched most part of the Attitude Era but not all due to lack of source in my place. Since then, I've been watching WWE sporadically until late 2009 when I started watching consistently again. We all know I have missed a lot, right? The Ruthless Aggression Era and everything. Quick to my point, I've been reading some posts about greatest 'WRESTLING' matches of all time and stuff(Notice how I emphasized on the word WRESTLING). I would like you guys to recommended some pure wrestling 5 star matches even if it's not from the WWE. Matches that I would be able to know that yes, it's a classic and all that, matches that after watching them I would be able to rate other matches hence forth. To keep it simple, 'PURE WRESTLING' matches. Links to watch on Youtube will be much appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Recommend 5 star 'WRESTLING' matches.*

Chris Benoit vs. Kurt Angle from Royal Rumble 2003.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Recommend 5 star 'WRESTLING' matches.*

Benoit vs Angle - Royal Rumble '03

Bulldog vs Bret - Summerslam '92

Austin vs Rock - Wrestlemania XVII

Savage vs Steamboat - Wrestlemania III

TLC II - Wrestlemania XVII


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Recommend 5 star 'WRESTLING' matches.*

*Shawn Michaels vs. Marty Jannetty (Raw 93)
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7oMHBdgs0I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2AWBIn4giM


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Recommend 5 star 'WRESTLING' matches.*

you should check out kenta kobashi the guys never been with wwe and he,s had multiple 5 star matches.


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Recommend 5 star 'WRESTLING' matches.*

Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel Mcguinness - ROH: Unified.

Lionheart(Jericho) vs. Wild Pegasus(Benoit) - 1995 Super J Cup.

CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe II - ROH: Joe vs Punk II (also Punk vs Joe III)

KENTA vs. Low Ki - ROH, Final Battle 2005


Really 4 of the greatest pure wrestling matches you will see.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Recommend 5 star 'WRESTLING' matches.*



jaw2929 said:


> Chris Benoit vs. Kurt Angle from Royal Rumble 2003.


From a technical wrestling standpoint, thats as near to perfect a match i've ever seen.


----------



## AoM93 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Recommend 5 star 'WRESTLING' matches.*

Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko-2 out of 3 falls(1995)
Bret Hart vs Steve Austin WM13
Kurt Angle vs Steve Austin Summerslam 
Jericho vs Shawn Michaels Wrestlemania 19
Hbk vs Chris Benoit vs HHH Wrestlemania 20


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Recommend 5 star 'WRESTLING' matches.*

Pro-wrestling at it's finest.









My favorite bout of the Flair versus Steamboat trilogy.


----------



## Watch Me Rise (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Recommend 5 star 'WRESTLING' matches.*

Not sure whether it's a 5 star match but it's a very high quality one.
Bryan Danielson vs Paul London - 2 out of 3 falls @ Epic Encounter 2, it's crazy how good the match is when both of these guys were only 21-22 at the time.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Recommend 5 star 'WRESTLING' matches.*

Just watch the Royal Rumble Angle Benoit match. Cant believe I never saw this before and WOW what a contest. You forget how great these 2 were. Such gifted wrestlers. It's hard to watch Benoit do those flying headbutts though when you look in hindsight of what happened some years later. What a match though. Going to be hard watching Raw now knowing no contest will be like that lol


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Recommend 5 star 'WRESTLING' matches.*

Tiger Mask 1 vs Dynamite Kid
Shaw vs Bret WMXII
Bret vs Austin WM13
Beniot vs Angle RR03

thats just a few i can think of there are a load more


----------



## JustMason (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Recommend 5 star 'WRESTLING' matches.*

Didn't notice that it was mentioned yet, but an AWESOME 5-star match in my opinion is Kurt Angle vs Yuji Nagata in NJPW from 2007.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Recommend 5 star 'WRESTLING' matches.*

TNA AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels from unbreakable

Match was so good I actually burned that shit on DVD(fuck that was 7yrs ago)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duzmkcPBypE


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Merged the "recommend 5 star wrestling matches" thread into this one, seemed like an appropriate place to put it .


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

KingCal said:


> Yeah, its the BRB. Load of shit. Not even a good brawl.


It's atleast better then the brawls TNA always does, where they just go up and down in the crowd :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Here's a weird one, at least for me anyways lol. Gail Kim vs. Awesome Kong from Turning Point 2007 I think it was. I was in my friend's house today and he made me watch this match. He's big into women's wrestling etc. I actually enjoyed it though. Shit was more hardcore than 90% of WWE matches these days, including the male ones lol. The DQ finish worked perfectly fine considering Kong went batshit crazy at the end. I'm looking forward to seeing what she brings to the table in WWE as Kharma whenever she eventually returns. I honestly can't remember I sat through a whole Divas/Womens match and actually enjoyed it too.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I need to rewatch that Batista vs Undertaker match. At the time I preferred the Cena vs HBK match at Mania 23. I can't remember Taker/Batista at all. Also the 60 minute match between Cena and HBK was really good but I have to rewatch that one as well. Haven't seen it since the first time I saw it back in 07. I remember it being exciting but I can't remember how the match went. I think the reason I found it so damn exciting was due to the fact that it was my first time that I ever saw a match go one hour. And on free TV!

The Benoit/Angle RR 03 is another match I have to watch. I saw it a couple years ago but I wasn't in the mood for a wrestling match so I didn't pay much attention to it.

With regards to five star matches HBK vs Taker WM 25 gets ***** from me. Sure it had some botches but so too did Punk vs Cena. And call me crazy but SD MITB 2010 is ***** worthy. It's my favourite MITB ladder match to date. The match had great storytelling and it wasn't just one big spotfest.

Lastly, am I the only one that finds the TLC match from WM X-7 extremely overrated? There was way too much no selling, too much spots for the sake of it being spotty and the run ins at the end were just dumb.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker/HBK WM25 is ***** for me. The only two botches I can recall were the Taker dive, and HBK reversing that tombstone into a DDT, and I think the Taker dive really played well into the drama of the situation and got people on their feet. But besides those couple of things, match was damn near perfect and had everything a match should have. Is it the best match of all time? No, but it's still a masterpiece.

Benoit/Angle RR03 I'd call a masterpiece of wrestling as well. ***** for that, and I'd actually put that above Taker/HBK WM25. Maybe the best match I've ever seen.

And sharkboy, unless you don't like Taker/Batista (not saying you do or have given any indication), then it should be an easy watch considering it is only 16 minutes. In fact, the biggest complaint I've seen for the match is the length. But for me, if they can do more quality stuff in 16 minutes than the main event could it in 20+ minutes, then it's the better match (imo).

As far as that 60 minute match goes, it's just so hard to pick a time to sit down and watch it because of it's length. Even though I think it's a fantastic match, it's not really one of my favorites ever. Even though I have it above their WM23 match, I'd watch the WM23 anyday over that hour long match.

SD MITB... can't recall it off the top of my head. That's the one where Kane won? I'd have to rewatch it because I can't remember it at all. I still have the original MITB as the best.

That TLC match I have to re-watch... I don't know where people put it as far as ratings go, but I think I had it around **** last time I watched it. I don't think it was the best of the night, as the Austin/Rock main event was ***** imo and far superior.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

sharkboy22 said:


> Lastly, am I the only one that finds the TLC match from WM X-7 extremely overrated? There was way too much no selling, too much spots for the sake of it being spotty and the run ins at the end were just dumb.


Nah for a few years now I've had a really low opinion on it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

sounds like he described every tlc match to me


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I remember the SmackDown one being good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

the one with nature boy ric flair was good


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Gave an amazing old man performance.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

doesnt he always


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I like how ric flair took the fact he was a crazy old man near the end and used it to put on some great matches


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Edge/Flair TLC was great. I can't recall how many, but didn't Flair take a couple crazy bumps at least? I think I'm gonna re-watch it one of these days, but if I remember correctly I had around ****. Really loved that match.


----------



## RealTalk (Jan 15, 2012)

*Vengeance 2011 By RealTalk*

Air Boom vs Zig-Swag: *** 3/4 = Thought this was a really good match, entertaining, Air Boom is a fun team to watch.
Ziggler vs Ryder: ** 1/2 = Passable match, as Ryder loses. Ziggler take the win after wrestling a 13 minute tag match.
Phoenix vs Torres: * 1/2 = Stars for the ladies. That's about it.
Sheamus vs Christian: *** 1/4 = Not a bad match at all, but felt more like a TV than PPV match.
Awesome Truth vs HHH & Punk: ** 1/2 = Not a good match. Even as a CM Punk fan, this wasn't engaging or interesting to me.
Orton vs Rhodes: *** = Okay match here. Orton wins, doesn't do much for anyone involved though.
World Heavyweight Title: Henry vs Show: *** 1/2 = One of the best Big vs Big matches I've seen. Good match.
WWE Title: Del Rio vs Cena : *** 3/4 = Entertaining, if ridiculous Last Man Standing. It was fun watching them see what they could come up with next.

PPV Rating: While this was a pointless show, it wasn't a bad show at all. Decent, okay show. Worth a watch, but little else.
*****. #RealTalk


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Survivor Series 2011*

Ziggler vs Morrison: **** 1/4*
Phoenix vs Torres: ** 3/4*
Team Barrett vs Team Orton: **** 1/4*
Show vs Henry: *** 3/4*
Punk vs Del Rio: ******
Cena/Rock vs Awesome Truth: **** 1/4*


*Thoughts:* This PPV was PRETTY good, as it was one of those Shows thats just good from start to finish. However, it isn't a classic like some reviews I've read have said. The opener was really fast paced and an excellent way to start off the show with Morrisons last match in the WWE. Typical Dolph Ziggler match with fantastic selling and good psychology.

Phoenix vs Torres was actually quite decent for a Divas match. But if you REALLY don't have time, just skip to the ending, as it is a must match for a Divas match. Eh, not TERRIBLE.

Team Barrett vs Team Orton starts off great but is serverely crippled after the Sin Cara botch/injury that caused the match to basically stop. It was obviously understandable WHY, but it still affects the match. Dolph pulling double duty again is always good, and the heels going over, especially Rhodes and Barrett, is a good way to build big time heels on smackdown. Good, but not great, match.

Show vs Henry, while obviously not their classic (Yes I said classic) big man match from vengeance, manages to put together a match that is worth it for two things: Big Show's elbow drop, and the crowd reaction during the match. Boy this crowd was HOT. Sets up the blow-off match at TLC. Above average material as they two big guys keep their good chemistry rolling.

Punk vs Del Rio, in my opinion was the onky borderline CLASSIC match of the night, and what a match it was. From the Howard Finkel entrance, to CM Punks gigantic pops, this match delivers. Alberto is solid as usual with some good arm work, and Punk sells accordingly. The ending leaves a lasting impression, and this match should truly be remembered as the best of this show.

The main event was good, but I felt that something was missing. Honestly, I'm not even a Cena fan, but him getting destroyed for like 10 minutes straight until the Rock must "Bail Him Out" is ridiculous. With all that said, the crowd was good, and Rock showed absolutely NO SIGNS of ring rust. Good stuff, but not a classic, or even great.

This PPV, from top to bottom, is filled with good matches. Nothing on the show is BAD, as even the Diva's match has something to offer. Fans of CM Punk and The Rock must check out this show right now (as a must see),and anybody else with some time to kill should check it out. One of the better PPVs of 2011 (Which I Thought Was An Amazing Year For PPVS).


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

redeadening said:


> I like how ric flair took the fact he was a crazy old man near the end and used it to put on some great matches


:agree:

In the last decade Flair has his standout matches such as 

Taker WM18
Evolution tags at WM20, Raw in 04
Cage match with Orton at Taboo Tuesday 04
Triple H Cage and LMS matches in 05
Edge TLC Raw06
Extreme Rules match with Big Show on ECW06
Foley I Quit match at SummerSlam 06

Of course the classic with Michaels at WM24.

He also had a fun match with Kurt Angle on the Raw after Vengeance 05 and a fun match with The Rock on Raw in 2002.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

RealTalk said:


> *Vengeance 2011 By RealTalk*
> 
> Air Boom vs Zig-Swag: *** 3/4 = Thought this was a really good match, entertaining, Air Boom is a fun team to watch.
> Ziggler vs Ryder: ** 1/2 = Passable match, as Ryder loses. Ziggler take the win after wrestling a 13 minute tag match.
> ...



I went into this PPV with very low expectations since WWE did a horrific job of promoting it. The company is pushing Survivor Series pretty heavilly this year, so many fans did not bother to purchase this PPV as Survivor Series is next month, and it is the focal point.
*
Air Boom vs Dolph Ziggler & Jack Swagger - Tag Team Championship*
Like they have been doing the past two PPVs, Air Boom put on an exciting match. These guys are perfect at opening a PPV. They don't steal the show, but they excite you enough to keep your hopes up that the rest of the event is going to be entertaining. Once Air Boom hit that hot tag, the match gets going. Lots of back and forth action until Air Boom wins cleanly.
*****

*Dolph Ziggler vs Zack Ryder - United States Championship*
Nothing much to say about this one. Ziggler was most likely tired from the last match, so this was kept short. They teased Ryder winning a few times, but Ziggler puts the Woo Woo Kid away with a superkick. Zack Ryder should've gotten the win though as he can make a far better use of the U.S. title.
***1/2*

*Beth Phoenix vs Eve - Diva's Championship*
The diva's matches on the last few PPVs have been decent, and this was no exception. While it still doesn't make me fully care about the division, this match was enjoyable and I'm happy that Beth can hold on to the title for a bit longer.
***3/4*
*
Christian vs Sheamus*
Much like their match at Hell in a Cell, Christian and Sheamus have a good match but at the end of the day, it's still a filler match that WWE threw on the card to eat up time. Sheamus wins via Brogue Kick. I think WWE are feeding Sheamus PPV wins until they decide it's time for him to get a shot against Henry's title.
*****

*Triple H & CM Punk vs The Miz & R-Truth*
Kevin Nash made a surprise appearance and took out Triple H when the ref wasn't looking. With The Game out of the picture, The Awesome Truth hit their double team finisher and picked up the win. Nash then delivers a powerbomb to Triple H, post match. This was quite uneventful, which was disappointing as I was expecting a big overbooked ending that would make you think it was booked by Vince Russo himself. The match itself wasn't terrible, I was just expecting so much more going on within the match.
***1/2*
*
Cody Rhodes vs Randy Orton*
I'm not a fan of either guy and with Cody's title not even being on the line, this wasn't at all interesting to me. I will give credit where credit is due though and say the ending was cool. Cody manages to steal a win of Randy when one of his baggers distracts the Viper. I'm not a fan of Rhodes, but it's cool to see WWE pushing new stars, and it's evident that he will eventually become a main event performer for the company.
****

*Mark Henry vs Big Show - World Heavyweight Championship*
This match ends in a draw after the ring collapses after a huge superplex as neither man can continue. This match look terrible on paper and I wasn't looking forward in the slightest, but I was plesantly greeted with a great big man match with many near-falls and the superplex ending was a cool nod at the good ol' days. Easily Mark Henry's best match.
****1/2*

*Alberto Del Rio vs John Cena - WWE Championship - Last Man Standing*
The match taken place in a wrecked ring was a nice touch and they manage to work around having no ropes. They fought all over the place in this one. In the ring, on the stage, backstage. Gosh, it was fun. It only really got interesting when they went backstage though, and I didn't see Alberto having a chance in hell beating Cena until when Miz/Truth came out. They hit their finishers on Cena, while Del Rio was down after he took an AA through the announce table, which helped Del Rio in winning. It was awesome to see Cena take a loss, but it would be much better if Cena could lose in a clean manner as it would help give Del Rio more credibility.
****1/4*

A pretty average PPV, but that doesn't mean it wasn't enjoyable. I enjoyed it because there was no bad matches on the card and the Henry/Show ending was awesome. Then again, this PPV is most likely going to be forgotten in a few months as it wasn't at all memorable. A hesitant thumbs up.



K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> *Survivor Series 2011*
> 
> Ziggler vs Morrison: **** 1/4*
> Phoenix vs Torres: ** 3/4*
> ...


Survivor Series had a tremendous build up, and great hype behind it this year. Mainly because of the fact that The Rock was involved in the event. It was his first time wrestling in over 7 years. He was obviously a huge draw, and as a result, WWE drew a very high pay-per-view buyrate. Anyhow, below are the results from the big event.

*Dolph Ziggler vs John Morrison - United States Championship*
On the same level of their match on Raw a few weeks ago, this was a really cool way to kick off a PPV. Morrison didn't really have a chance, but it was still fun to watch. The fans were chanting for Ryder throughout the match, and it got annoying after awhile. This didn't seem to affect Ziggler and he keeps hold of his US belt after a Zig-Zag. Ryder comes out to a huge pop and attacks Ziggler after the bell.
*****
*
Eve vs Beth Phoenix - Diva's Championship - Lumberjill Match*
Eve's pretty terrible in the ring, and her execution of moves is atrocious. Beth carried her to a satisfactory match. I was originally going to rate this a 3.5, but the sweet Avalanche Glam Slam made me boost it up to a decent rating of 4. I'll give Eve respect for taking that dangerous move. Oh, and the Lumberjill stipulation played no part in the match at all.
****

*Randy Orton, Kofi Kingston, Mason Ryan, Sheamus & Sin Cara vs Wade Barrett, Hunico, Cody Rhodes, Jack Swagger & Dolph Ziggler - Traditional Survivor Series Match*
I found this hard to care about because, much like last year's Survivor Series match, this match was just thrown together to get some guys on the card. This match also suffered from a terrible beginning. Sin Cara did a somersault over the ropes and hurt his ankle. He was taken out of the match and there was an awkward atmosphere going on in the ring. The heels dominated the match and it looked like the stereotypical 'good guy overcomes the odds' ending, with Orton defeating all the heels, but it wasn't to be. Barrett and Rhodes managed to beat Orton when the numbers game proved to much for Orton. The heels going over the single dominant face was a nice change for once. Despite it's awkward first 10 minutes, the match was pretty good. Much better that last year's match.
*****

*Big Show vs Mark Henry - World Heavyweight Championship*
This match had the same formula as their last two PPV bouts, but I'm not complaining. The Madison Square Garden didn't seem too pleased with this match though. There were some loud 'boring' chants, which I found to be quite disrespectful. The crowd did get into the match near the end though. Show and Henry crashed though the barricades and the crowd exploded. From here on out, they were into this match. We got to see Big Show do a top rope elbow too. The match ended with a DQ finish when Henry low blowed Big Show. Weak finish, but good match. Expect this feud to continue.
*****

*CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio - WWE Championship*
Two of the best in-ring workers in the WWE today, so you know this is going to be good. Plus, we got a cameo of Howard Finkel too. Del Rio works down Punk's arm for most of the match and Punk sells it perfectly, so it doesn't feel like Del Rio's control segments are just filler and a waste of time. The last five minutes are very back and forth and left me on the edge of my seat. Punk gets the win with the Anaconda Vice. The ending with Punk celebrating with the crowd felt like a real feel-good moment. The crowd was dying to see Punk win the title, and it would've been odd if he hadn't. He's extremely popular now, and it makes complete sense for him to finally receive a proper reign with the title.
****3/4*

*John Cena & The Rock vs The Awesome Truth*
It's great to seeThe Rock back in the ring and it doesn't seem like he's got any ring rust at all. He has even added quite a few new moves to his arsenal. The crowd atmosphere throughout the match was overwhelming. When Awesome Truth took control of the match and worked down Cena, the match took a bad turn. It wasn't very interesting and everyone in the arena was just waiting for Rock to be tagged in. When he finally got the tag, he puts them away with the first People's Elbow in 7 years. This did burry The Awesome Truth, but they aren't the stars of the show here. The match wasn't brilliant, but it was good to see Rock in the ring. This did a great job to build hype for WrestleMania 28.
****1/4*

*Overall:*
The second best PPV of 2011 behind Money in the Bank of course. Not a single bad match on the card. The crowd was explosive, and almost everyone got some sort of reaction. The PPV had a very solid build up as well; both thumbs up for Survivor Series 2011. 

_Damn, I'm glad I archived these reviews. _


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Okay since I have time now (only have to work on a research) I am starting the whole Undertaker/Edge series. But I decided to just watch all the ppv's in their entirety, from Survivor Series 2007 untill Summerslam 2008 (except NOC 2008 since I don't have that ppv). Maybe going to watch No Mercy 2008 too since that was pretty great if I remember correctly.

Just watched Survivor Series 2007

Cm Punk vs Miz vs Morrison: ***1/4
Diva Tag Team match: Didn't watch
Cade/Murdoch vs Holly/Rhodes: *3/4
Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Match: ***1/2
Hornswoggle vs Khali: DUD
Orton vs Michaels: ***3/4
Batista vs Undertaker HIAC: ****

Very good and fun show to watch. The two main events are great. Orton/Michaels had a good storytelling with Michaels using the Sharpshooter, Crossface and Anklelock because he can't use SCM. The HIAC is just brutal and fun to watch.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Triple H: King Of Kings DVD Review*

So yeah, this is probably going to be the most biased review you've ever read. I've heard alot of people say that this DVD was trash, and this forum is no exception to that, but bear in mind that the ratings from this DVD are coming from the biggest HHH mark around. Let's dive in.

*Disc One*

*Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs John Crystal: Raw 95*

Triple H debuts here, as this is little more than a squash match to get him some exposure on national TV. Hunter looks significantly smaller here, and this was put on the DVD for historical purposes only.

***

*Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Marc Mero: Raw 96*

Another historical match in the career of HHH showcased on this DVD. Hunter basically says before the match that he had to carry Marc Mero in their series of matches, and I for one would have to agree. Decent, above average material here, and since most of it can be attributed to Hunter, it was a solid match to put on the DVD, especially in terms of covering all the parts of his career.

*** 3/4*

*Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Mankind: KITR 97*

Okay, this is the match that most people are going to disagree with, because I've seen almost UNIVERSAL hate towards this match for being slow, and not enough action taking place in the ring. But to be honest, I LOVE this match. The slow pace of Hunter destroying Mankind, plus the work on the neck really makes this match work for me. A perfect match to spring HHH into the upper midcard picture, and yet again, the DVD covers another aspect of Hunter's career. I'm gonna get some hate for this, but...

**** 3/4*

*Triple H vs Owen Hart: WM 14*

This would be the first time that I have watched this match, and what I got certainly wasn't what I expected. I thought that this match delivered as a solid midcard match, worthy of a spot on Wrestlemania. Not Triple H's BEST WM match, but its on here because its Hunter's first Wrestlemania appearance thats worth being on the DVD. Great, underrated match.

**** 1/2*

*Triple H vs Mankind: Raw 99*

Triple H winning his first World Championship is certainly a huge moment that deserves to be on DVD. Although I felt this match didn't deliver quite as well as the KITR 97 match, I thought it was still a good match featuring two of my personal favorites. Obviously on the DVD because of Historical value. 

**** 1/4*

*Triple H vs Steve Austin NHB: NM 99*

While not as good as the NWO 01 match, and not as craptacular as the SS 00 match, this match fits nicely in between as a solid attitude era brawl between 2 mega superstars of that era. Solid match, as Triple H was entering the first prime of his career. Put on the DVD to showcase a HHH-Austin match, it was a solid encounter that comes short a few things from being a classic.

**** 3/4*

*Triple H vs Mick Foley HIAC: NWO 00*

While obviously not as good as their ****3/4 Royal rumble match, which is a top 10 Triple H match, this match is a great Cell match, probably in the top 5 after BB 97, Ven 05, and MAYBE NM 02... So it's in good company obviously. The storyline of Foley being a nut and trying to jump off the cell worked so well, and the crowd was extremely hot for this match. Violent also. Foley's huge bump through the cell was fantastic. CLASSIC match.

***** 1/4*

*Royal Rumble 2002*

Since this match starts off with Triple H entering the rumble, I can't really give it a fair grade, but it seems to me like it wasn't a great rumble anyways. Obviously on the set to showcase HHH's rumble win.

*No Rating*

*Disc 2*

*Triple H vs Shawn Michaels 3SOH: Arm 02*

Another match that is going to have a controversial rating. You either love this match, or you absolutely hate it. Its gotten more positive reviews however, then say... The KITR 97 match, but it still gets its fair share of shit for being a long, incoherent mess, and to be honest, it is long and incoherent...But its just such a fun match that I put those facts aside. I mean, the first fall is absolutely AWESOME, while the next two falls are meh for most people. I thought the match stayed fun throughout, and I could honestly watch it 100 times and never get sick of it. I guess you could say that I'm in the "Love" category for this match.

**** 3/4*

*Triple H vs Batista HIAC: Ven 05*

This match is an absolute WAR and one of my favourite matches of all time. THIS is what a HIAC match is supposed to be, and THIS is how you end a feud. A total war throughout with one of my favourite endings to a match ever. Great stuff the entire way, a near PERFECT match, the best match on the set, and a great way to showcase HHH putting over young talent

***** 3/4*

*Triple H vs Ric Flair: SS 05*

Another match that has gotten mixed reviews, and yet another match that I absolutely adore. This match happens to take place in what I believe was Triple H's second prime (04-Early 06), and it shows, as the match is a bloody, slow paced brawl with some exciting spots, and personally I enjoy this more then the steel cage match from the month before. IMO, perhaps the best Ric Flair match of the 00-10 decade.

***** 1/4*

*Triple H vs John Cena vs Edge: BL 06*

The last match on the set, and a good one at that. Not the BIGGEST fan of Triple threats, but this one was a borderline classic. You can see Triple H at the end of his second prime here, as a ruthless anti-face, a character that exceeded the quality of the face-HHH that came afterwards. Good work here, and this match has one of the best post-match moments i've ever seen with a bloody Triple H putting in some work with the sledgehammer.

******

*Extras*

*Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Henry Godwinn Hog Pen Match: IYH 95*

You know what ? this honestly wasn't as bad as it looks. Still, a below average match with an absolutely ridiculous concept. HHH makes this atleast watchable though, for what its worth.

****

*Terra Ryzing vs Tony Roy*

Surprisingly good for somebody's first match. You could actually tell that "Terra Ryzing" was going to be something special just by watching this match. HHH and JR are absolute golden on commentary as well. If you're a HHH fan, this is a must watch.

*** 1/4*

*Thoughts:* So there you have it, an extremely large HHH mark giving an extremely large review of his favourite wrestlers DVD. This DVD is REALLY hit or miss, but let me make a positive argument for it. It covers Triple H's first pro match, first WWE match, first singles title win, his King Of The Ring win, his first world title, a match from his feuds with Austin, HBK, Foley, Batista and Flair(most of which weren't on other DVDS), his first Wrestlemania match, his Royal Rumble victory, and finally a look at the present HHH. So really, this DVD is a HISTORICAL look at Triple H's career, loaded with his career milestones, If you're a HHH fan, you'll love it, but it is in no way shape of form a collection of his best matches. Still a fantastic DVD from where I'm sitting. Recommended.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Good review! I hated the Armageddon 2002 match with HBK, prob because Shawn lost


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yo Cactus, you seen Summerslam from last year? Right there with Money in the Bank as far as best PPVs go.


----------



## RealTalk (Jan 15, 2012)

> *Triple H vs Owen Hart: WM 14*
> 
> This would be the first time that I have watched this match, and what I got certainly wasn't what I expected. I thought that this match delivered as a solid midcard match, worthy of a spot on Wrestlemania. Not Triple H's BEST WM match, but its on here because its Hunter's first Wrestlemania appearance...


K1ngOfK1ngs, if I may...

dailymotion.com/video/x1zh9n_triple-h-vs-the-ultimate-warrior_sport

I don't doubt your love for Triple H, as any Triple H fan would prefer to forget this happened. Even Triple H himself. I bet he still loses sleep over this.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yo Cactus, you seen Summerslam from last year? Right there with Money in the Bank as far as best PPVs go.


Of course. Brilliant show. Need to rewatch the two world title matches though.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Ahhh RealTalk, thanks for looking out for me homie, but if you read a few words later, I say " Hunter's first wrestlemania appearance thats worth being on the DVD" . As it actually IS the first HHH match thats worth being on the DVD. Imagine if WWE officials decided to place the WM 12 match on the DVD ? They'd all be fired in minutes. The Game dosen't Fuck around with his legacy.

*Random Triple H Match*

*Triple H vs Big Show: NYR 06*

Going into this match, Big Show's hand had been broken by Triple H, so the question was, how would Big Show defeat Triple H with one hand ? The answer was, Big Show was allowed to use a heavy cast in the match, almost resembling a sledgehammer, which played in Shows favour.

This is probably one of Hunter's best carry jobs, as the psychology in this match is off the charts. Triple H goes from running away from Show, to tearing the cast off, finding an opening, and exploiting it as much as possible. Big Show bounces back, but is no match for Hunter, who takes care of him with a Sledgehammer shot and Pedigree to end the match around the 16 minute mark. 

I think that this is Big Show's best single's match EVER, save for perhaps the Stretcher match at JD 03 vs Lesnar. You can find this match on both the NYR 06 DVD, or the Big Show: A Giant's World DVD. If you got 20 minutes to kill, just check it out, and you'll be saying to yourself "This Much Psychology In A Big Show Match ?". Match of the night, and far better than the NYR 06 Chamber match.

*The Verdict:* ******


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

hanshanshans911 said:


> I hated the Armageddon 2002 match with HBK, prob because Shawn lost


Or because it's a terrible match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Take it back Triple H never has terrible matches!!!!!

Just mediocre ones... :side:


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought Michaels was a lot worse in it. And when you're getting outdone by 2002 HHH you are NOT having a good night.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I actually never saw that match. Not really a huge fan of either guy, especially against each other.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> *Random Triple H Match*
> 
> *Triple H vs Big Show: NYR 06*
> 
> ...


Nice. I really want to watch this again. Been years. Have you seen the Raw match they had in February? It's apparently great and I've even seen people who loathe Hunter say the match is really good.

Great to see the Lesnar Stretcher Match get love. That rules.


----------



## RealTalk (Jan 15, 2012)

I just wanted a reason to post the Wrestlemania 12 match between them. A must-see for Warrior fans and Triple H haters. Here's a random review as well...

*Steve Austin vs. Chris Benoit, May 31st 2001 from Smackdown, Edmonton , Alberta*

Home-town boy Benoit going up against the heel Stone Cold, complete with Vince McMahon as ringside enforcer. The crowd was
wild for Benoit, and give Austin a lot of heat. This was a TV match, but easily could have been on a PPV. The intensity is non-stop throughout the match. Benoit applies the cross-face 6 times, the sharpshooter is reversed twice by each man, a belt shot to Benoit while in mid-air during a diving headbutt, two brutal suplexes on the edge of the announce table as Austin focuses on Benoit's injured ribs, multiple irish-wips into the steel steps, an alabamba slam-like spinebuster on Benoit, and _10_ german suplexes in a row to Austin. Vince gets involved, and takes 8 great-looking chairshots, while Austin grabs the tights and steals a win. Love this match, and I hope they put this on a DVD someday. ***** 3/4* #RealTalk.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> Ahhh RealTalk, thanks for looking out for me homie, but if you read a few words later, I say " Hunter's first wrestlemania appearance thats worth being on the DVD" . As it actually IS the first HHH match thats worth being on the DVD. Imagine if WWE officials decided to place the WM 12 match on the DVD ? They'd all be fired in minutes. The Game dosen't Fuck around with his legacy.
> 
> *Random Triple H Match*
> 
> ...


I actually went back and watched this match after seeing this review (haven't seen it in a long time).

Good match... wouldn't go as high on it as you did, nor call it Big Show's best match (that stretcher match, plus his matches with Taker in 08 I'd put above it easily), but it was a good match with some great psychology (by HHH) and selling (by Big Show). 

***1/4

Speaking of the NYR 06 chamber... does anyone even remember the match? All I remember is what happened afterwards. (Thank you Edge!)

Edit:

Also, the HHH dvd (the matches I've seen):

Triple H vs Steve Austin NHB: NM 99- ***1/2

Triple H vs Mick Foley HIAC: NWO 00- ****1/4

Triple H vs Shawn Michaels 3SOH: Arm 03- *3/4

Triple H vs Batista HIAC: Ven 05- ****1/2

Triple H vs Ric Flair: SS 05- ***1/2 (wish they had put the cage match on it instead )

Triple H vs John Cena vs Edge: BL 06- ***3/4

TBH, looking at the match list and rating them, they could've done better. NM99 could've been NWO01 match. NWO00 could've been RR00 match. HHH/Shawn could've been... well... any other match between them. And as I mentioned, wish they put the cage match instead of LMS. However Batista/HHH and Edge/Cena/HHH matches being on there is good to see, and the only match I'd call bad is HBK/HHH 3SOH with the rest being at least great. His earlier matches I either haven't watched or don't remember too well.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

RealTalk said:


> I just wanted a reason to post the Wrestlemania 12 match between them. A must-see for Warrior fans and Triple H haters. Here's a random review as well...
> 
> *Steve Austin vs. Chris Benoit, May 31st 2001 from Smackdown, Edmonton , Alberta*
> 
> ...


Well played sir, well played..... Wanted to see that match for ages now, but I usually wait for matches to be released on DVD before I watch them, so I don't see myself watching that match anytime soon. I actually might be buying the Triple H: That Damn Good DVD for 30 bucks, just for the Fully Loaded LMS match... And thats it.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Why do people pan the HHH vs HBK 2/3 falls match? I enjoyed it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Hulk Hogan Vs Ric Flair - Halloween Havoc 23/10/1995*

Fucking hell, someone wanna fill me in on the build up to this match? Did Flair rape Hogan's entire family or something? Hogan wants to MURDER Flair!

After Flair takes a beating, he goes after the leg of Hogan and regains some control for a while, and Muhammad Ali, who is watching in the front row, does not look amused...










Luckily for Ali, Hogan mounts some more offence before Mr T of all people seems to cost Hogan his advantage! Not intentionally of course, but who wouldn't have loved a Mr T heel turn here? Just me? Ok.

Both guys have taken some reaaaaaallly nice fucking face bumps into the cage so far btw. Totally looks like they went legit face first into the cage, and the sound it made helped too. Though wouldn't have surprised me if they DID legit go face first just for the hell of it lol. And LMFAO, as I typed that Flair did a face bump into the cage and made it soooo fucking obvious he got his hand up. Ah well.

Why is Mr T carrying around Hogan's ripped t-shirt the entire match? Is he gonna take it home and smell it or something? Perve.

Huh, didn't know escaping the cage didn't work... until Hogan tried to THROW Flair out of the cage. Who the fuck is the heel in this match? 

Sherri climbing the cage, then getting de-robed by Jimmy Hart and then continuing to climb the cage was awesome. Plus, you know, Sherri has a great fucking body. And damn, she just JUMPED onto Hogan from the cage! And someone in a mask came out from under the ring with a bat to help too. And Hogan is handcuffed... so he can't make the count... which is a little odd... why would they do that to him knowing he can't count? Ah well. It's all fucking crazy but it's also all fucking AWESOME. And Hogan beats up Sherri. Bastard that he is! I'm 90% sure now that Hogan is the heel here... .

In the end of course Hogan overcomes the odds, hits the legdrop, and drags Flair over to Mr T so T can make the count while still handcuffed to the ropes lol.

This. Was. Awesome. Legit fucking awesome. The match itself is good, really good, and the overbooked insane crazy shit towards the end was done so well that it was awesome instead of retarded. It's the kind of overbooking Russo wishes he could do but never will.

It's on my list, and its gonna be high, just not sure HOW HIGH yet.

*Rating: *****


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Loooooove that match, its right along the lines of Rock/HHH Backlash and Austin/Foley Over The Edge in how its completely overbooked in a great sense, and is a prime example of why wrestling can be so entertaining and engrossing when its plays up the showmanship to its fullest. Everything from the crowd, to Hogan actually selling, to Sherri's repeated attempts to interfere, to Mr T to the all out insanity in the building just makes for a ridiculous spectacle

Think it was my #9.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice to read the review of Triple H's DVD. I thought it was okay. I was excited at first, with Hunter being amongst my favorites, but it could have been a lot more.

My ratings for the matches I remember:

vs. Mankind @ KOTR 1997 ~ ****** _(Adore this match)_
vs. Owen Hart @ WrestleMania XIV ~ ***** _(Okay; nothing special)_
vs. Mankind @ Raw 1999 ~ **** _(Except for the moment, pretty bland)_
vs. Steve Austin @ No Mercy 1999 ~ ***** _(Mixture of a typical Hunter match with typical Austin match; decent)_
vs. Mick Foley @ No Way Out 2000 ~ ***** 1/2* _(Superb; one of the best of its kind)_
vs. Shawn Michaels @ Armageddon 2002 ~ ** 3/4* _(The worst match of their series; as Yeah said, it's quite something when a 2002 Triple H outperforms you in a wrestling match)_
vs. Batista @ Vengeance 2005 ~ ***** 3/4*_ (MOTY for 2005; Batista's best ever; One of Hunter's finest performances; the best HIAC of all time. Yep!)_
vs. Ric Flair @ Survivor Series 2005 ~ ***** 1/4* _(Beautiful, slow-paced brawl. Loved the drama)._
vs. John Cena vs Edge @ Backlash 2006 ~ ****** _(Fun from start to finish; one of Hunter's best performances)_

@ the NYR '06 match. It's fantastic. *** 1/2 for that. Beautiful storytelling.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Jushin Liger & Bill Kazmaier Vs Mike Graham & DDP - Starrcade 29/12/1991*

Why am I watching this? Just because I'm a fan of strongman and I wanna see how Bill does . Only seen him compete in a battle royal before lol. LMAO at him not even realising he got tagged in at first. Good start... .

Bill kinda just stands around and lets people run into him, but then he surprises me by skinning the cat, throwing a pretty decent clothesline, hitting a sweet looking gut wrench suplex and even flies off the ropes for a splash which misses and allows DDP to take control.

With Bill doing a half decent job all things considered... Big Show Vs Brian Shaw at WM please! (and for... probably everyone else, Brian Shaw is the current World's Strongest Man)

Boo, Liger gets tagged in . Yey, he isn't in for long. MOAR BILL!

LMAO at hearing DDP very, very clearly telling Bill "reverse, clothesline". And Bill reverses Page and hits a clothesline! What are the odds of that??!?!

Liger and Graham try to have a ZOMG WRASSLIN MATCH and the fans don't give a flying fuck. Bill comes in, Graham tags Page in. DDP hits an elbow on Bill who was coming off the ropes, and Page is the one who gets hurt the most lol. Then Bill tags out. He tagged in, took an elbow to the chest which hurt his opponent more... then tagged out :lmao.

They keep going back to Liger/Graham and the fans don't care about it again until Liger kicks the fuck out of Graham and then flies over the ropes onto him. Totally just realised this is the lethal lottery and the winning team go into battle bowl... which is the battle royal I saw Bill compete in. Ruined the end of the match for myself .

Speaking of, the end comes when Bill launches Liger onto DDP for the 3 count.

Not making my list lol (I'm not THAT crazy), but I really enjoyed it for the most part. Mainly the parts that didn't include Mike Graham. BILL was probably the best guy in the match lol. Totally surprised me with the fact he could actually do... something lol. Kazmaier > Henry as far as strongmen wrestlers? Nah . Still... I wouldn't mind seeing Show Vs Shaw... probably would be better than anything WWE would plan for a Celeb Vs a Wrestler these days. Plus Shaw could probably press slam Big Show. Would be a cool WM moment.

*Rating: ****


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

On Austin/Benoit, well, put it up as the greatest match in SmackDown history.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Ric Flair & Barry Windham Vs Eddie Gilbert & Ricky Steamboat - NWA 21/01/1989*

It has the return of Steamboat and he's in the ring for a great deal of time with Flair and Windham. Do I REALLY need to explain how awesome this is and why?

Just remembering back to the "apron workers" convo from a couple of days ago as Steamboat nearly falls into the ring just trying to get his hands on Windham who is controlling Gilbert in the ring lol.

Eventually the Horsemen get into full control for longer than 30 seconds or so which is all they would get for a while lol. Gilbert plays FIP and honestly I don't think he does that good a job at it. He looks so fucking uninterested when trying to make a tag to Steamboat, and he seems to take a lot of the offence like a "big man" in that punches and clubbing blows and shit hit him and he does, well, not much lol. Seems a little out of place for someone his size to be doing. The more they work him over the better he gets at taking offence though, but it never gets that good tbh. At least Flair and Windham are really good at what they do so the match is still good and interesting.

Hot tag comes, and it's a little cold tbh, but Steamboat charges in and it ain't long before he gets the win and the epic Steamboat/Flair rivalry of 1989 begins!

Good match for the most part, could have been better had Gilbert been better. 

*Rating: ***1/4*



*Dick Murdoch Vs Bob Orton Jr - Clash of the Champions VI 02/04/1989*

Don't recall if this has been talked about or not, but I saw it in Seabs' megapost while looking for some other matches to watch, and even though I probably have it on disc somewhere I'm too lazy for that shit so I downloaded it instead . Its Murdoch Vs Bob Orton Jr. I can't imagine this being bad, maybe just disappointing if they don't really get much time or something.

Both guys exchange basic holds and fireman's carries, before Orton gets a nice wrist lock on Murdoch and really wrenches on the arm while he's at it. Murdoch reverses and gets a wrist lock of his own on Orton and matches Orton's awesomeness when it comes to doing something interesting with just a basic hold. I've said it way too many times in the past lol, but basic holds in a match with someone like Murdoch is so much better than most fast paced MOVES~! filled matches today.

There are a bunch of NWA legends sitting in the front row watching, and JR names them all and follows it up with "I enjoyed being with those gentlemen last night" then paused and had to include "had a great dinner" or something to make it seem less **** that it originally sounded .

After 5 or so minutes of great basic holds from both men, Orton finally throws the first punch and finally gains full control over Dick, and the match becomes more of a hard hitting brawl rather than just mat work, and both guys are just as good at that so you know it's gonna be awesome. Cool to see Orton kinda do Murdoch's schtick when getting hit with a right hand lol. 

The Brainbuster gets ready to end the match, but Gary Hart grabs Dick's leg and trips him up, allowing Orton to get the win.

Match only goes about 10 minutes, but it didn't disappoint! Some really good arm work in the first 5 minutes and then the brawl in the second half of the match is really great as well. Finish works nicely to set up a rematch :mark:.

Also, CAPTAIN *******~!

*Rating: ***1/2*



*Dick Murdoch Vs Bob Orton Jr - WrestleWar 07/05/1989*

Rematch AND a Texas Bullrope Match :mark:.

No wrestling holds to start this match off, just pure brawling all the way through. They keep teasing Murdoch using the cowbell as a weapon, but Orton keeps avoiding it only to get smacked in the face with a right hand instead. Some nice stuff on the outside as well, and the usual spot involving the ring post and someone being pulled into it .

Inside the ring again, Orton is the one to first use the cowbell as a weapon, and Murdoch is in trouble for a while. He can't seem to use the cowbell to his advantage, so fuck that, his cowboy boot will have to do, and DICK is back on the offence!

Nice back and forth action towards the end, before Murdoch hogties Orton and is able to get the pin, a nice bit of payback from their last match where Gary Hart held his legs down so he couldn't kick out.

Aftermath is brutal with Murdoch getting the fuck beaten out of him and is hung over the ropes as well, and he is OUT. Does this mean there is ANOTHER match between them? I didn't see it in Seabs' megapost . Can't seem to find another match between them either. Dammit.

Oh yeah, this is great btw. Thinking of putting both matches on my list. Bottom 30 probably.

*Rating: ***1/2*


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Just finished watching Armageddon 2007

MVP vs Mysterio: **3/4 
Kane/CM Punk vs Big Daddy V/Mark Henry: ** 
Mr Kennedy vs Shawn Michaels: ***1/2 
HHH vs Jeff Hardy: ***1/2 
Finlay vs Khali: *
Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho: ***1/4
Mickie James vs Beth Phoenix: Did not watch
Batista vs Undertaker vs Edge: **3/4

Overall: 7.25/10

Pretty fun show. The opener needed more time since it ended when it was beginning to get good. The tag match was a little too long but had a pretty nice finish. The Kennedy Michaels match had pretty good selling and was along with the matches with Taker one of Kennedy's best matches. HHH/Hardy could have used a couple of more minutes too. Finlay/Khali was pretty boring. Orton/Jericho was pretty good, ending sucked BIG TIME! though. The main event was just okay.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I need to give that show a rewatch. I remember seeing it live and being really impressed how they worked the Edge/Hawkins/Ryder thing.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah that was a pretty unique finish, the match self was just average.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Let's not forget Shawn just returned to the WWE and 3SOH was only his third singles match back. Plus the match was terrible anyway so I guess you could give the nod to the injured Triple H for being the "best wrestler" in that match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I love that Armageddon 07 triple threat. Easily one of my fav triple threats in WWE history. Perfect way to go from Undertaker Vs Batista to Undertaker Vs Edge too.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The Very Best of WCW Monday Nitro - Disc 1*

"Flyin" Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Thunder Liger - **1/2
_September 4, 1995_

*WCW Championship*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs. Big Bubba Rogers - **
_September 4, 1995_

Ric Flair & Arn Anderson vs. Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage - ***
_January 8, 1996_

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Sting & Lex Luger(c) vs. The Road Warriors - **1/4
_February 5, 1996_

*Parking Lot Brawl*
Belfast Bruiser vs. Lord Steven Regal - N/A
_April 29, 1996_

Ric Flair vs. Eddy Guerrero - ***1/4
_May 20, 1996_

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Sting & Lex Luger(c) vs. Harlem Heat vs. The Steiner Brothers - **1/2
_June 24, 1996_

Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko - **3/4
_December 30, 1996_

*Overall Disc Score: 7.5/10*​
- This disc leaves a lot to be desired as far as match quality goes but you do get just about every major thing that happens on the show with the NWO including Hall & Nash's first appearances, the night after Bash at the Beach, the first appearance of fake Sting, Piper confronting Bischoff and Sleazy E of course joining the NWO, and Nash throwing Rey into the side of a trailer. That's a lot of fun to watch and I can only imagine how shocked I'd be actually watching it unfold in '96. So much trash thrown into those rings.

- "This is where the big boys play, huh? Look at the adjective: play." :no: Nash didn't do well in English class.

- "Do you like 360 pound women in bowling shirts? You'll love Green Bay." - Bobby Heenan. :lmao

- While the Parking Lot Brawl is pretty awesome, Flair/Eddy is the highlight of this disc. Match got a ton of time and made Guerrero look really really good against an established main eventer. His selling of the leg was pretty inconsistent but he had Flair bumping to moves you've never seen him bump to before.​


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

KingCal said:


> I love that Armageddon 07 triple threat. Easily one of my fav triple threats in WWE history. Perfect way to go from Undertaker Vs Batista to Undertaker Vs Edge too.


Well it had it's moments, Edge avoiding both Taker and Tista was pretty funny. But it was just repeting moves (Batista hit like 4 running powerslams) and it was basically Batista vs Taker or Edge vs Batista and there was no interaction between all 3 of them at the same time. This last is understandable though since Taker and Edge would feud for the most of 08.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I loved how they worked the match with it mostly being Undertaker Vs Batista so they could take the other out to get to Edge, with Edge trying to stay the fuck away until he saw an opportunity to win the title, and in the end that's exactly what he did. So different to the usual, extremely dull formula for triple threats which is probably why I like it so much.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

KingCal said:


> I loved how they worked the match with it mostly being Undertaker Vs Batista so they could take the other out to get to Edge, with Edge trying to stay the fuck away until he saw an opportunity to win the title, and in the end that's exactly what he did. So different to the usual, extremely dull formula for triple threats which is probably why I like it so much.


Yes that's what I like too but the actual wrestling wasn't really strong imo, but it surely was entertaining. The facial expressions of Edge alone made it worth watching


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Armageddon 2007 (Matches I remember):

MVP vs Mysterio: ***
Mr Kennedy vs Shawn Michaels: ***1/2
HHH vs Jeff Hardy: ***1/4
Finlay vs Khali: *1/2
Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho: ***
Batista vs Undertaker vs Edge: ***1/2

Granted I knocked out a few matches I couldn't remember, but I do remember it being a solid show. HBK/Kennedy is MOTN, with the triple threat world title match close behind.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I always remember being kinda disappointed with the Kennedy/HBK matches. Always felt a little weird to me. Their Raw match on the first ever HD Raw is my favourite of theirs though. Really fucking good.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't remember that one, I like the selling in the Armageddon match though with Kenny striking Michaels lower back and Michaels targeting the hand of Kennedy.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*No Mercy 2005*

*MNM vs LOD 2005/Hemme*

Before I say what I think about this match, first I must say this: Heidenreich has actually had a few matches that are guilty pleasures of mine. This MIGHT be one of them, because I believe this is actually a decent match. 

With good in-ring workers such as Nitro and Mercury carrying the match, it actually has not a bad pace for a 6 minute opener, and gets the crowd moving slightly. Still, below average (Hemme, although full of energy, is never impressive), we have some good tag team moves and some good looking ladies to top it off.

*** 1/4*

*Bobby Lashley vs Simon Dean*

GEE... I wonder who's going to win this match ? This is Lashley's PPV debut here, and the stipulation of this match is whoever loses, must eat 20 cheeseburgers....Okay then.

Lashley completely no-sells a plate to the head, and hits the dominator for the pin in less then two minutes. Total TV squash here that shouldn't have been on PPV, but with this single brand shows, you never know. Unfortunately throughout the night we keep getting updates on Lashley forcing Dean to eat cheeseburgers.

*1/4**

*Chris Benoit vs Booker T vs Christian vs Orlando Jordan*

HERE WE GO! This is the mid 2000's Smackdown I know and love. Pretty solid 10 minute match here that has a few key stories and spots in it. Midway throught the match Booker hits a missle dropkick and then Benoit goes suplex crazy.

The whole storyline is that Booker keeps losing matches and his wife isn't happy about it, and Booker T can't dig that, suuucckkaaaa. Christian got almost no offence in this match. Seriously, Orlando Jordan got more offensive dominance. Yes... THAT ORLANDO JORDAN. Christian taps out to the Sharpshooter, to the dismay of the now tweener Booker T. 

*****

*Mr. Kennedy vs Hardcore Holly*

I'll say it before and I'll say it again... GEE, I WONDER WHO IS GOING TO WIN THIS MATCH ? This is Kennedy's first PPV, making it two debuts in one night. You know, for the pushes WWE gave them, to see that both of them were gone in 4 years time really surprises me. Kennedy was even given a win over the Undertaker..May I repeat......THE UNDERTAKER.

Anyways, totally cookie cutter match here, with Hardcore Holly getting in a nice bit of offence, including a SICK standing dropkick that would make Orton jealous. Some holds and key locks here as the match starts to slow down a bit. Holly is actually pretty over with the crowd here. Botch by HH on a flapjack, then the Green Bay Plunge ends it around the 9 minute mark.. Decent.

*** 1/4*

*Rey Mysterio vs JBL*

For some reason, I really like the matches that these two put on. They have this strange chemistry that I can't quite put my finger on. Anyways, great heel job by JBL here, keeping Mysterio down with his power, and resorting to simple tactics such as eye pokes to increase the heat towards him. 

Good anticipation here, as the crowd is waiting for Rey to get a reversal. He hits a Tornado DDT, and all the momentum swings towards his way. Powerbomb attempt is countered into a Hurricarana, and Mysterio trys for 619, but JBK ducks and is able to pick up the clothesline from hell for the victory. Good stuff.

**** 1/4*

*The Ortons vs The Undertaker Handicap Casket Match*

This is one of those matches that isn't talked about very much, but when people DO talk about it, it tends to get mixed reviews. Randy Orton vs Undertaker is probably my favourite Undertaker feud as it lasted an entire year, and this is one of the many great matches put on by the two (Bob orton not included).

The Orton's actually surprisingly use some good double team moves such as a double superplex(BOB FTW), to keep the Undertaker stable. You really feel that the Undertaker is being screwed over here, but there is a possibility for him to pull it out, which heightens drama. The Orton's use an extinguisher, and the ring posts to cut off the Undertaker as well. This match ends with a SICK chair shot to the Undertakers skull after he was distracted. Post match, Orton parties like its 1998 and sets the casket on fire. LOVE THIS MATCH.

**** 3/4*

*Nunzio vs Juvi*

Total breather match between the two main events here, as the cruiserweights provide a fast paced match, that aren't quite shades of WCW, but pretty decent nonetheless.

Their really making this look like a big deal here and it actually kind of works. After 7 minutes, Juvi becomes the new cruiserweight Champ with the Juvi Driver and does a spanish interview afterwards. Above average stuff here.

*** 3/4*

*Batista vs Eddie Guerrero*

This is Eddie's last PPV encounter, as well as one that tells a fantastic story. Basically Eddie is coming off as a face, actually getting some cheers, but it is implied that he is going to cheat , because of his shady past, to win the title. This is technically a face vs face match here. Throughout the match Eddie is tempted to use a chair but reluctantly decides against it. A frog splash to the back of Batista is hit and Batista kicks out !

I Remember thinking that was the end. Eddie with a variety of holds applied to Batista, such as the single leg crab, and the Texas cloverleaf (Storm and Malenko, Fuck Yeah), but Batista escapes which sets up the ref bump. Once again Eddie refuses to cheat, which causes his downfall as Batista wins with the spinebuster, which I liked because it was unpredictable. R.I.P. Eddie.

**** 1/2*

*Thoughts:* Wow, this PPV is REALLY hit and miss. On one hand, you have good/great matches such as the two main events, Rey vs JBL, and the Fatal 4 Way. Then on the other hand you have random TV matches such as the two debut matches, that shouldn't be on a PPV card at all. In the end though, while it offers nothing CLASSIC, this PPV should be seen mainly for the Casket match and the last PPV match of Eddie Guerrero, which can be found on seperate DVDS. Watch the good stuff, skip the bad stuff, this show is in between. But for the record, I liked at....ALOT.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker/Ortons Casket- ***3/4
Batista/Eddie- ***1/2
(same ratings as K1ngofK1ngs)

Taker/Orton had a fantastic series. All of their matches were at least great, with the Mania match and Cell match being the classics of the bunch.

Batista/Eddie... can't believe this was Eddie's last PPV. I actually got this on dvd just for that fact. To this point, I'd say this was by far Batista's best match besides his HIAC match with HHH. Really I can't think of anything before it that comes close... at least as far as one on one matches go.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

^ His matches vs. Cena were verrryyyyy good


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Obis said:


> Taker/Ortons Casket- ***3/4
> Batista/Eddie- ***1/2
> (same ratings as K1ngofK1ngs)
> 
> ...


IMO the SS match is just as good as the Wrestlemania match nad maybe slightly better.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Orton/Undertaker series:

The Undertaker Vs Randy Orton – WrestleMania XXI 2005 - ****1/4
The Undertaker Vs Randy Orton - SummerSlam 21/08/2005 - ****1/4
The Undertaker Vs Randy Orton - Smackdown 16/09/2005 - ***3/4
The Undertaker Vs Randy Orton & Bob Orton – No Mercy 09/10/2005 - ****1/4
The Undertaker Vs Randy Orton – Armageddon 18/12/2005 - ****1/2

And I'd rank them like this:

1. HIAC
2. SS
3. WM
4. Casket
5. SD


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Alim said:


> ^ His matches vs. Cena were verrryyyyy good


Agreed. I can't quite remember their Summerslam match but Mania 26 was the second best match of the night imo. I might be biased because I was there live for it lol but I thought it was miles better than Jericho/Edge which I found rather boring until the end tbh. Both Summerslam and Mania 26 are good. I can't remember their matches after that though although I do recall something about duct tape lol.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Taker/Orton series:

-Wrestlemania 21 : ****1/4
-Summerslam: ****
-Smackdown: **** (Great TV match)
-No Mercy (Casket match): ****
-Hell in a Cell: ****1/4


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

New Rock DVD/Bluray content has been released:

He electrified a generation of sports entertainment fans with his brash style, superb athleticism, and uproarious interviews. He held the WWE Championship a record seven times, and was known for legendary battles with ''Stone Cold'' Steve Austin, Triple H, Mick Foley, Undertaker, and more. And at the peak of his popularity, he made a move to conquer a new industry, becoming an enormous movie star. Now, he's back in WWE, ready to main event the biggest WrestleMania in history, ''The People's WrestleMania.'' In the exciting buildup to WrestleMania XVIII, fans can, for the first time ever on DVD, relive the exciting life and times of the Rock. Packed with brand new interviews as well as a selection of the Rock's biggest career-spanning bouts, moments, and promos, this DVD/Blu-Ray set will electrify every member of Team Bring It!

Family Tradition

The U

Blue-Chip

Rocky Sucks

Nation of Domination

The Corporate Champion

Fighting for Number One

The People’s Champion

Rock & Sock Connection

Mainstream Star

Electrifying

Icon vs. Icon

Backlash

Rock Concert

“The Rock Has Done it All”

Hollywood Sensation

Twentieth Anniversary

Honouring his Family

Rock Comes Home
A Year in the Making

Happy Birthday

Rock’s Toy Chest

Survivor Series Elimination Match
Rocky Maivia, Marc Mero, Barry Windham & Jake “The Snake” Roberts vs. Hunter Hearst- Helmsley, Goldust, Crush & Jerry “The King” Lawler
Survivor Series 17th November, 1996

Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship
The Rock vs. Triple H
SummerSlam 30th August, 1998

Triple Threat Cage Match
The Rock vs. Mankind vs. Ken Shamrock
Breakdown 27th September, 1998

“I Quit” Match for the WWE Championship
The Rock vs. Mankind
Royal Rumble 24th January, 1999

No Holds Barred Match for the WWE Championship
The Rock vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin
Backlash 25th April, 1999

Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship
The Rock vs. Kurt Angle vs. Triple H
SummerSlam 27th August, 2000

World Tag Team Championship Match
The Rock & Undertaker vs. Edge & Christian
Raw 18th December, 2000

The Rock vs. Ric Flair
Raw 29th July, 2002
WWE Undisputed Championship Match

The Rock vs. Brock Lesnar
SummerSlam 25th August, 2002

The Rock vs. Hulk Hogan
No Way Out 23rd February, 2003

The Rock returns to Raw
Raw 24th February, 2003

The Rock Concert II
Raw 21st April, 2003

The WrestleMania Guest Host
Raw 14th February, 2011

The People's WrestleMania
WrestleMania XXVII 3rd April, 2011

Blu-Ray Exclusive Content

The Rock challenges John Cena for WrestleMania XXVIII
Raw 4th April, 2011

The Rock's Birthday Celebration
Raw 2nd May, 2011

Never Before, Never Again
The Rock & John Cena vs. Awesome Truth
Survivor Series 20th November, 2011

Farmland

People’s Elbow

Toy Chest

The Rock Thanks New York City


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I didn't get his old set because practically everybody said it was crap and that he didn't even talk on it himself. This one, however, I'll definitely be getting. And Rock vs. Flair? I don't think I ever remember them going one on one. Looking forward to it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What is this? Two sets in the last year or so with Marc Mero matches actually making it onto DVD?

Madness I tell you. MADNESS.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I didn't get his old set because he sucks. And I won't get his new set because he sucks and I think the listings suck too . Vs Hogan @ NWO? :lmao its so fucking horrible lol. I hate the HHH ladder match too (people love it though). SummerSlam 2000 match is god awful as well . They kinda make it for it with TV matches... but none of them are that good. Just... average TV matches.

:lmao at the bluray exclusive content though. Could they have put any LESS effort into it?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to The Rock Thanks NYC only to leave WWE again for another 10 years.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

WWE seem to love the SummerSlam 2000 Triple Threat match. It has been included in quite a few sets. Personally, I think it's amazing. The improvisation of Hunter and Rocky after Angle's concussion is perfect.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

What's that Rock/Flair match like? I literally have no recollection of it at all.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Me either. Kinda curious on how good it was (not a fan of The Rock).


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - Royal Rumble 1994*

Rumble Match
***1/2


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

That Rock set looks pretty crappy, however I did not really expect anything else.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KingCal said:


> I always remember being kinda disappointed with the Kennedy/HBK matches. Always felt a little weird to me. Their Raw match on the first ever HD Raw is my favourite of theirs though. Really fucking good.


Missed this earlier but could be because Kennedy is complete shit to the point it takes a superhuman effort to have a good match with that sack of trash.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I actually think The Rock's new set looks great. Finally, there's a documentary. And there's a chapter called 'Backlash' so they might be talking about the fans booing him which led to his heel turn.

The triple threat cage match from Breakdown 98 is there too, at last! A chapter about his return too so hopefully there's some backstage stuff from the night he came back.

The match vs Flair is quite fun. It was in Flair's hometown, Rock was undisputed champ and he heeled it up cos the fans were rooting for Flair. I think Rock won clean and then they shook hands at the end.

Personally, it looks like a great set!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Missed this earlier but could be because Kennedy is complete shit to the point it takes a superhuman effort to have a good match with that sack of trash.


:lmao. Kennedy was still kinda decent at the time, and their matches together weren't exactly horrible, just disappointing given how good the Undertaker matches were and what kind of a performer HBK is.



admiremyclone said:


> I actually think The Rock's new set looks great. Finally, there's a documentary. And there's a chapter called 'Backlash' so they might be talking about the fans booing him which led to his heel turn.
> 
> The triple threat cage match from Breakdown 98 is there too, at last! A chapter about his return too so hopefully there's some backstage stuff from the night he came back.
> 
> ...


The documentary could end up being good, but the other 2 discs on the DVD make it unbelievably pointless to spend money on the set when really only disc 1 is interesting .

I'd :mark: if the chapter called "Backlash" was just about Backlash 2000 . They need to talk about that PPV more often. As in, actually fucking talk about it for a change.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not joking when I call Kennedy the worst wrestler to make it to the WWE after 1997. Hes dogshit.

And i'm including The Great Khali


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

He was good in 06 and 07 dammit. After that, I agree. Pile of shit. He's so bad TNA can't even find something for him to do :lmao.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He was never good.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow. That Rock set looks... average. A whopping 10 matches, half of them repeats. I like the including of the Cage match and the Flair match is intriguing but like you guys said, zero effort into the blu ray extras.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

I think Rock's DVD set looks pretty good, as I usually get them for the documentaries. Some of the matches are cool with me(Breakdown, him and Taker vs E & C, vs Flair), as well as some of the promos(his return to RAW, his Hollywood Rock persona promos), etc... They could've chosen some of his matches with Jericho(maybe the one from RAW in Nov 01), and added some rarely seen matches from a house show or two or RAW)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Alim said:


> ^ His matches vs. Cena were verrryyyyy good


Yes, but they happened in 2009. I was talking only up until No Mercy 2005. 

He also had some good-great matches with HBK in 08, his matches with Taker in 07 are awesome, and then of course the matches with Cena were very good as well. His best one though with Cena imo was in 08 at Summerslam, though I liked their WM26 match almost just as much. He also had a good series with Edge in 07, and their Night of Champions 08 match was great as well. RATINGS TIME:

vs. HBK BL08- ***1/2
vs. HBK ER 08- ***3/4
vs. Edge JD 07- **3/4
vs. Edge ONS 07- ***1/4
vs. Edge Vengeance 07- ***1/4
vs. Edge NOC08- ***3/4
vs. Cena SS- ****
vs. Cena WM26- ***3/4
vs. Cena ER10- ***1/4

Don't really remember the Batista/Cena I Quit match too well. Oh, and for Taker/Orton:

Taker/Orton WM21- ****1/4
Taker/Orton Summerslam- ***3/4
Taker/Orton SD- ***3/4
Taker/Ortons NM05 Casket Match- ***3/4
Taker/Orton HIAC- ****1/4


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Won;t go anywhere near the Rock DVD. I haven't bought a WWE release in a long arse time, but they could brign something out one day that interests me. I have little inteerest in their documentaries anymore unfortunately.



McQueen said:


> Missed this earlier but could be because Kennedy is complete shit to the point it takes a superhuman effort to have a good match with that sack of trash.


Mr. Kennedy or Davey Richards? Aaaaaand GO.

Kennedy's had a decent run from what i can remember in 06/07 when working with a good opponent, but mic "skills" get over-praised when they're just...average. Or below average. Same with the Miz. Seems like anyone who's got a loud voice and who talks a lot is automatically a great mic worker.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

A-DoubleBaby! said:


> What's that Rock/Flair match like? I literally have no recollection of it at all.





McQueen said:


> Me either. Kinda curious on how good it was (not a fan of The Rock).


It's very entertaining which isn't surprising considering who's involved.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The Rock's DVD looks ehhh :/

Am I the only one that completely MTFO at the 2008 Money in the Bank?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

MITB 4 definitely one of my favorite MITB matches. The spots are all cool and they featured some nice psychology playing on spots in previous MITB matches.

Did someone say it's ratings time?

MITB Ladder Match Ratings:

WM21 - **** 1/4
WM22 - *** 3/4
WM23 - ****
WM24 - **** 1/4
WM25 - ****
WM26 - *** 1/2
MITB '10 (SD) - ****
MITB '10 (Raw) - ****
MITB '11 (SD) - ****
MITB '11 (Raw) - *** 1/2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The Very Best of WCW Monday Nitro - Disc 2*

Diamond Dallas Page vs. Mark Starr - SQUASH
_January 13, 1997_

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Syxx(c) vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. - **1/2
_April 21, 1997_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Hollywood Hogan(c) vs. Lex Luger - **
_August 4, 1997_

Diamond Dallas Page vs. Buff Bagwell - **
_September 29, 1997_

Sting vs. Randy Savage - **1/4
_February 2, 1998_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Hollywood Hogan(c) vs. Goldberg - * Match, ***** Moment
_July 6, 1998_

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Sting & Kevin Nash(c) vs. Scott Hall & The Giant - **1/2
_July 20, 1998_

Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. - ***
_August 3, 1998_

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Juventud Guerrera(c) vs. Billy Kidman - ***1/4
_September 14, 1998_

*WCW United States Championship*
Bret Hart vs. Diamond Dallas Page - **3/4
_October 26, 1998_

Ric Flair vs. Eric Bischoff - Entertaining
_December 28, 1998_

*Overall Disc Score: 7.75/10*​
- Match quality is still iffy but I liked this disc a little more than the first because of the segments they included. The NWO impersonating the Horseman is hilarious and we all know about Jericho's 1.004 holds. Plus you get the reuniting of the Horseman when Flair returns and shouts lots of curses at Bischoff.  So far there's actually been a lot of Benoit sightings, and the announcers have said his name. Oddly enough, they blurred out a fan's sign with his name on it. Doesn't really make sense.

- Kidman's title win got nearly the same pop as Goldberg's did... Seriously. Plus the match was 3x better. Kidman and Juvi would go on to have an even better match at World War 3, which is on the Wrestling's Highest Flyers set.​


----------



## RealTalk (Jan 15, 2012)

The Rock DVD certainly could have had better match selection. Repeats are found throughout, and there are matches not included that fans have wanted on DVD but have not been released (Vs. Triple H at Judgment Day 2000 and Vs. Benoit at Fully Loaded 2000), but I'm still going to pick this up for the Royal Rumble 1999, Breakdown 1998, the Flair, Hogan, and tag-team matches, plus what should be a great documentary. I'm looking forward to the Edge DVD content as well, should be similar in structure to this release.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MITB IV is my favorite one. First one is right up there with it though.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Ranking The MITB Matches (Favorite-Least Favourite)*

*1.* MITB I: WM 21
*2.* MITB IV: WM 24
*3.* MITB IX: MITB 11
*4.* MITB II: WM 22
*5.* MITB III: WM 23
*6.* MITB VIII: MITB 10
*7.* MITB VII: MITB 10
*8.* MITB X: MITB 11
*9.* MITB V: WM 25
*10.* MITB VI: WM 26

*Thoughts:*

I don't know whether I'm in minority in this or not, but I think that the first MITB ladder match blows the rest out of the water quite easily. I Believe its in a tier by itself in terms of quality. Amazing match, A top 5 ladder match for me quite possibly.

Tier 2 has the WM 24 match in it and this year's Smackdown MITB match. Both are well designed spotfests with a minimal amount of botches that it dosen't even matter. These two might go in my top 10 Ladder matches, not sure.

Tier 3 is a big one. It includes WM 22, WM 23, And both 2010 Raw and Smackdown MITB's. These are the matches that I feel to be above average encounters, and very very fun, but whether the spots aren't as good or there are more botches, they are well below the first 2 tiers.

The bottom tier, tier 4, consists of the WM 25 and 26 MITB's. For me, these are still average spotfests, its just that they have an abundance of botches. 25 is much more exciting than 26, but it has considerably more botches. I do not feel in any way, shape or form that there has been a BAD MITB, not even a below average ones. These are still okay matches.

Just who is Mr. Money In The Bank Anyways... There is an obvious answer.

*Best MITB Performer: Shelton Benjamin*

This dude was in half the MITB matches, and although he was never won even one of them (An absolute travesty, I'll get to Shelton and the mystery as to why his push was halted someday, believe me), as Todd Grisham says in the first Ladder Match DVD, Benjamin was the human highlight reel, which leads me to my next point...

*Best MITB Spot: Shelton Benjamin's Running Clothesline Up A Slanted Ladder In MITB I.*

You ever play Smackdown vs Raw back in the day, when you first saw someone run up a slanted ladder and clothesline somebody ? Yeah, *SOMEBODY DID THAT.*

I'd like to hear what you guys think about all of this jibber-jabber, and to post some replys as to who is Mr. MITB and what is the best MITB spot !


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wait that Flair/Rock match was from the RAW Triple H attacked HBK seeing up the return match? I guess I have seen it just don't remember it.

Davey Richards is much better than Kennedy Moops1993.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Wait that Flair/Rock match was from the RAW Triple H attacked HBK seeing up the return match? I guess I have seen it just don't remember it.
> 
> Davey Richards is much better than Kennedy Moops1993.


I think Triple H attacked HBK on a different episode than Rock/Flair.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Money in the Bank Matches*

Ranked in order from what I think is best to the worst.

******
Money in the Bank I (Ladder match) (Wrestlemania 21)
Money in the Bank 7 (Smackdown) (Ladder Match) (Money in the Bank 2010)
Money in the Bank 5 (Ladder Match) (Wrestlemania 26)
Money in the Bank 4 (Ladder Match) (Wrestlemania 24)

****3/4*
Money in the Bank 9 (Smackdown) (Ladder Match) (Money in the Bank 2011)
Money in the Bank 8 (RAW) (Ladder Match) (Money in the Bank 2010)

****1/2*
Money in the Bank 3 (Ladder Match) (Wrestlemania 23)
Money in the Bank 5 (Ladder Match) (Wrestlemania 25)
Money in the Bank 10 (RAW) (Money in the Bank 2011)

****1/4*
Money in the Bank 2 (Ladder Match) (Wrestlemania 22)

One of the best gimmick matches as far as match quality goes. Each year the matches have been entertaining and innovative. Some have had more botches than others but I feel like all of the matches have had spots that were innovative. I still think their should be just one a year though.


----------



## diestra408 (Jan 20, 2012)

MITB IV is my favorite one. First one is right up there with it though.
yeah broski i love this match


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

admiremyclone said:


> I think Triple H attacked HBK on a different episode than Rock/Flair.


Nah, listen to King & JR right at the beginning of the clip.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> I'd like to hear what you guys think about all of this jibber-jabber, and to post some replys as to who is Mr. MITB and what is the best MITB spot !


best spot I can remember from watching a few MITB matches


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Your thoughts on Invasion 2001? I'm watching the first part of it and it's decent. I really like the opener with E&C versus Awesome and Storm. Patrick vs Hebner was DUD but it was so bad that it was funny. Now I'll continue to watch the event.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I remember thinking RVD vs Jeff Hardy was awesome at the time.


----------



## TheMan4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

What matches would you have liked to have seen in The Rock's DVD?

I wudda loved the Ironman match with HHH.
Happy that the I Quit Match is on there


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Royal Rumble 2008

MVP vs Flair: **1/2
Jericho vs JBL: *1/2
Edge vs Mysterio: ***1/2
Orton vs Hardy: **3/4
Royal Rumble: ***3/4

Overall: 7/10
Average MSG show. Thought the opener was fun, but Jericho/JBL was pretty boring imo. Edge/Mysterio was pretty good and seeing Mysterio getting booed was something different. Orton vs Hardy was disappointing. The Rumble match had it's moments (Cena returning is the obvious one) but wasn't very special overall.


----------



## RealTalk (Jan 15, 2012)

*MITB Thoughts and Survivor Series 2011 Review *

Ziggler Vs. Morrison *** Solid match here, not like Morrison was a threat to win it, Ryder appearance adds to it. 
Phoenix Vs. Eve ** Nice ending to the match, love to see all the Diva's, possibly could have had a Suvivor Series match here?
Survivor Series Match *** 1/2 Good match, botch hurts the flow of the match, weak dq to Sheamus, the right people survive.
Show Vs. Henry ** 3/4 Not as good as Vengeance due to the finish, but that elbow drop was great.
Punk Vs. Del Rio *** 3/4 Good but not great match. The crowd and the moment take this to almost 4 *'s.
The Rock/Cena Vs. Miz/Truth *** 1/2 Good match. 

PPV Rating: *** 1/2.

I liked the story here; Why should Rock help Cena? It's his opponent at Wrestlemania, why should he help him out? They're not friends, The Rock has nothing to gain by preventing Cena from taking the pin because it won't hurt the Rock's image/confidence and he has no beef with Miz/Truth, unlike Cena. 

As Rock shows, the crowd will love him no matter what, while they will still boo Cena. If anything, Rock wants Cena to be more aggressive. "You let people walk all over you and do nothing about it, prove to me your not a pussy and stand up to me in my ring." Cena is just too nice, Rock knows this, and proves it by Rock Bottoming Cena post-match, and Cena doesn't fight back, or at least show some aggression. He says it's his ring and a couple other words if you read the Rock's lips. He's trying to bring this aggression out of Cena, he wants Cena to fight him.

Now, as for the Money in the Bank matches, I'd have to say Wrestlemania 21 is my favorite. The star power in the match is great, featuring Edge, Kane, Chris Jericho, Christian, Shelton Benjamin, and Chris Benoit. The greatest spot in MITB is in this match, Benjamin Running-Clothesline up the Ladder, plus my favorite wrestler won the match so there's some bias too. I agree with Ethan619, the MITB should only be once a year. #RealTalk


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Seeing as this topic has been turned into listamania, I'd figure I'd post this ballot I sumbitted for the top 20 WWE matches of 2011.

*Top 20 WWE Matches of 2011*
1. CM Punk -vs- John Cena (Money in the Bank, July 17th) *******
2. Christian -vs- Randy Orton (Over The Limit, May 22nd) *****1/2*
3. CM Punk -vs- John Cena (Summerslam, August 14th) *****1/4*
4. Christian -vs- Randy Orton (Summerslam, August 14th) *****1/4*
5. Alberto Del Rio -vs- Christian (Extreme Rules, May 1st) ******
6. Edge -vs- Dolph Ziggler (Royal Rumble, Jan 30th) ******
7. Randy Orton -vs- Christian (WWE Smackdown, May 6th) ******
8. The Miz -vs- John Morrison (WWE Raw, January 3rd) ******
9. Smackdown Elimination Chamber (Elimination Chamber, Feb 20th) ******
10. CM Punk -vs- Alberto Del Rio -vs- The Miz (TLC, December 18th) ******
11. Smackdown MITB (Money in the Bank, July 17th) ****3/4*
12. CM Punk -vs- John Cena (Raw, August 22nd) ****3/4*
13. Randy Orton -vs- Christian (Capitol Punishment, June 19th) ****3/4*
14. Undertaker -vs- Triple H (Wrestlemania, Apr 3rd) ****3/4*
15. Randy Orton -vs- Christian (WWE Smackdown, Aug 30th) ****3/4*
16. CM Punk -vs- Alberto Del Rio -vs- Rey Mysterio (WWE RAW, June 20th) ****3/4*
17. CM Punk -vs- Alberto Del Rio (Survivor Series, November 20th) ****3/4*
18. Alberto Del Rio -vs- John Cena -vs- CM Punk (Hell in a Cell, October 2nd) ****3/4*
19. Dolph Ziggler -vs- CM Punk (WWE Raw; November 21st) ****1/2*
20. Mark Henry -vs- Big Show (Vengeance, October 23rd) ****1/2*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd say Cena/Rey and Masters/Mcintyre are worthy of top 20, Cena/Rey pushing closer to top 3. When Seabs uploads the matches he just reviewed in the 2011 MOTYC thread concerning Rollins in FCW I think we'll have a few more matches that could rival some near the top, especially with how he described them.

Regal/Ambrose and Henry/Bryan Steel Cage would also make my top 20 list, not a huge fan compared to others of Christian/Orton but glad to see you agree Over The Limit was their best match together: I don't think any of the others come close in comparison, but that was a special match.


----------



## RealTalk (Jan 15, 2012)

Cactus, great list there and the only match I'd probably add to it is CM Punk vs Triple H from NOC, other than that, very close to what mine would look like. Also, I'm happy to see that someone agrees with me on HHH vs Taker not being ****.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Nah, listen to King & JR right at the beginning of the clip.


I think we're thinking of different attacks. Are you talking about the initial Pedigree when they teased a DX reunion or the night HBK's face was smashed into a card window?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Seeing as this topic has been turned into listamania, I'd figure I'd post this ballot I sumbitted for the top 20 WWE matches of 2011.
> 
> *Top 20 WWE Matches of 2011*
> 1. CM Punk -vs- John Cena (Money in the Bank, July 17th) *******
> ...


Looks like I pretty much agree with this except SD elimination is a certain top 5 for me. Also replace Henry/Show with Orton/Rhodes Street Fight, Smackdown. Possibly higher. I'm not good with rankings, in case you never noticed


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Car Window.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RealTalk said:


> Cactus, great list there and the only match I'd probably add to it is CM Punk vs Triple H from NOC, other than that, very close to what mine would look like. Also, I'm happy to see that someone agrees with me on HHH vs Taker not being ****.


I'm now happy to see two people are with me on that.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Seeing as this topic has been turned into listamania, I'd figure I'd post this ballot I sumbitted for the top 20 WWE matches of 2011.
> 
> *Top 20 WWE Matches of 2011*
> 1. CM Punk -vs- John Cena (Money in the Bank, July 17th) *******
> ...


Hard to argue with that list, except I'd swap out Miz vs. Morrison Raw for Rhodes vs. Orton SD street fight. I think that may have been my favorite TV match of the year.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Car Window.


I'm sorry?


Obis said:


> I'm now happy to see two people are with me on that.


You know, I'm just realising that I haven't actually watched WMXXVII through yet. Only Edge vs Del Rio. I would load up Trips/Taker but FUCKING MEGAUPLOAD IS GONE, so I guess I'll have to find another way.


YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Hard to argue with that list, except I'd swap out Miz vs. Morrison Raw for Rhodes vs. Orton SD street fight. I think that may have been my favorite TV match of the year.


Also glad to hear someone agrees with me on this. Very unsung match, I wasn't even planning on watching Smackdown that week and then they gave us a gem like that.

edit: Obis, do you have Punk/Cena at 5* just wondering?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was aimed at admiremyclone. We were talking about when HBK got attacked and thrown through the window by HHH in 2002. That Flair/Rock match seems to be from the same RAW episode.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

McQueen said:


> That was aimed at admiremyclone. We were talking about when HBK got attacked and thrown through the window by HHH in 2002. That Flair/Rock match seems to be from the same RAW episode.


Ah yeah I remember now. Some crazy shit happening back in 2002 wasn't there. That's TWICE that someone has thrown HBK into some kind of glass. Poor guy can't catch a break.

The Rock's promo before his match with Flair is one of my favourites ever: 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1ssra_the-rock-coach-and-a-cow_sport From 5:14 onwards. Love the strut at the end 

"Nature Boy, The Rock has been waiting all of his life for this night. It's gonna be a classic." Love that line.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I really wish Flair would come to WWE again. He's seemed to go even more batshit than he was five years ago and I can't imagine the promos he'd have with the Rock. Probably just end up as a screaming catchphrase contest and I'd love that. I'm picturing them yelling "kiss stealin' wheelin' dealin' son of a gun" and "jabroni beatin' pie eatin' people's champ" simultaneously.



admiremyclone said:


> That's TWICE that someone has thrown HBK into some kind of glass. Poor guy can't catch a break.


I'd love to find out it was Marty Jannetty's idea each time.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

^ I wouldn't put it past Jannetty, that sick ffffffreak 

Although I wish Flair hadn't gone to TNA and ruined his emotional WWE retirement, I still can't help but laugh at his antics whenever I see him. He was the epitome of cool in the 80s, and now he's just the epitome of a legit crazy old man.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> I'm sorry?
> You know, I'm just realising that I haven't actually watched WMXXVII through yet. Only Edge vs Del Rio. I would load up Trips/Taker but FUCKING MEGAUPLOAD IS GONE, so I guess I'll have to find another way.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIrKjv6PJxo

If you want to see PPV matches on Youtube. Just search for the match and search for 'long - over 20 minutes' videos and it should be on the first page. 

Also, I haven't seen Rhodes/Orton, so that's why it's missing from the list.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Undertaker vs HHH WM 27 - ****


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

greendayedgehead said:


> edit: Obis, do you have Punk/Cena at 5* just wondering?


Nah, but it's my MOTY at ****1/2.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

**** 3/4 to Punk/Cena.
***** to Undertaker/Hunter. Still my MOTY.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

WWE would rather give out DVDs repeatedly to the same Wrestler more than once instead of giving some appreciation to some of there workers who need it more. It's bullshit and I really don't think Edge deserves ANOTHER dvd before Christian even gets his first but whatever. I'm not here to complain..I wanted to get your guys opinion on my short list of Wrestlers who I've been dying for WWE to release a DVD on but it just hasn't happened. Out of these guys who do you think is the most likely to get a DVD and why?

* *JBL*
* *Christian*
* *William Regal* 
* *Scott Hall*
* *Kevin Nash* 
* *Ted Dibiase SR* (-- Jim Ross tweeted the following in regards to a "Million Dollar Man" Ted DiBiase Sr. DVD: "Last I heard one was being either considered or edited. Not sure where it is in the process. Assume one will get done in time. I was interviewed for it several months ago.") This was JULY 5th, 2011? WTF WWE.. Come on now..


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

^ I agree, there's a lot of guys who definitely deserve a DVD of their own.  But the bottom line is, WWE look at what will sell. And unfortunately, ANOTHER set for a guy like Edge or Austin or The Rock will still sell more than a set for Christian or William Regal. It's a shame, but its true.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

I still think its a travesty that John Morrison got a DVD release before Chris Jericho (even though Jericho's was of very high quality)


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I still think its a travesty that John Morrison got a DVD release in general. 

I'm hoping the WWE Network will give us superstar documentaries and matches and whatnot in "specials" or something that we wouldn't normally get in DVD format. Like, they could have a 3 hour block one day to do a 1 hour documentary on say, Bob Backlund and then do 2 hours of some of his best matches (though 2 hours would only give us time to see 2, maybe 3 :lmao).


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I hope WWE Network gets picked up over here in the UK.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Me too. Might consider paying for it if the content is good. Hopefully they don't try and fill it with too many reality shows.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Royal Rumble 2005:

Shawn Michaels vs. Edge: **** - Brilliant match. Little slow to begin with but fantastic in the last 10 or so minutes.

Undertaker vs. Heidenreich (Casket match): **3/4 - Entertaining for what it was. I quite enjoyed Heidenreich though, thought the feud was going pretty well until the stupid fear or caskets things made it fairly lame.

Angle vs. Show vs. JBL: ***1/4 - Really good triple threat with Big Show being used in small doses. Again the run ins added to the match and the finish was fun too.

Randy Orton vs. Triple H: **1/2 - Was an alright match but nothing astounding. Orton didnt work that well in the babyface role back then I didnt think. 

Royal Rumble Match: I dont generally rate rumble matches. This one was good. Enjoyed the start with Eddie/Benoit and the final two was pretty good. The Vince botch with him blowing out his knee was hilarious, and I liked the re-start.

Woth noting though that out of 30 guys, only 6 are still with the WWE...others either dead, retired or just left in general. Just watch the 06 rumble and it's still only six. Guys maybe didnt have very much staying power, either that or the WWE were just pretty much crap with giving people sustaind pushes.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Haven't really watched or kept up with whats going on with WWE since around august. Once football season comes to an end I'll probably start watching a bit again. Anyway, I did buy the MITB 2011 show many months ago and still have yet to watch Punk/Cena. Thinking of doing that here in a few minutes. Will post a review once finished.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

NJ88 said:


> Royal Rumble 2005:
> 
> Shawn Michaels vs. Edge: **** - Brilliant match. Little slow to begin with but fantastic in the last 10 or so minutes.
> 
> ...


Man I remember watching this live back when I was like 15, this was shortly after I started getting into the IWC. I remember loving it when I watched it. I have it on DVD and have watched it a couple times since, I really enjoyed the Triple Threat, it was fun, and the Edge/Michaels match was a great opener. The Rumble was really fun too with the beginning with Puder getting his ass kicked. Good stuff.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I watched the '05 Rumble with a friend last night. 

Loved the Rumble itself. Had alot of good points in it and Benoit/Eddie/Edge/Mysterio/Cena/Batista/Flair all had awesome performances.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think the WWE network will be a flop personally.

Also i'd love to see a Regal set out of that list but any of them outside of Nash and Hall (someone i've never really been to keen for) would be good. it is kind of wierd people like Edge have 2-3 sets while a lot of other guys just as popular have 1 or none.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Edge has 2 sets? I only know of the Decade Of Decadence one. 

They need to give Perfect a better set and give Owen one.


----------



## RealTalk (Jan 15, 2012)

Benoit would be my pick, but that won't happen for a very long time, if ever. Booker T anyone? No Benoit would hurt that as well, another Foley set wouldn't hurt however.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The Very Best of WCW Monday Nitro - Disc 3*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Diamond Dalls Page(c) vs. Sting - ***3/4
_April 26, 1999_

Eddie Guerrero vs. Juventud Guerrera - **1/2
_June 21, 1999_

Hulk Hogan, Goldberg, & Sting vs. Kevin Nash, Sid Vicious, & Rick Steiner - ***
_August 9, 1999_

Diamond Dallas Page vs. Billy Kidman - NR (Really good segment as a whole)
_August 16, 1999_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Bret Hart vs. Goldberg - *
_December 20, 1999_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Kevin Nash vs. Sid Vicious - 1/2*
_January 24, 2000_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Steel Cage Match*
Jeff Jarrett(c) vs. Diamond Dallas Page - *
_April 24, 2000_

*Ladder Match (and I have no idea why because they had another one at the next PPV)*
3 Count vs. Jung Dragons - 1/4*
_July 18, 2000_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Booker T(c) vs. Lance Storm - **3/4
_August 7, 2000_

*Triple Cage War Games World Heavyweight Championship Thingy that doesn't make much sense*
I think it was Goldberg, Sting, Booker T, & Kronik vs. Kevin Nash, Jeff Jarrett, Vince Russo, Scott Steiner, & The Harris Brothers - Who booked this shit? Oh yeah...
_September 4, 2000_

Sting vs. Ric Flair - **
_March 26, 2001_

*Overall Disc Score: 6/10*​
- Yeah, there's a lot of garbage on this disc, but we knew that coming in. Sting/DDP on the other hand was fantastic. Great nearfalls down the stretch which lead to a satisying finish. That would be shit on later in that show because the title actually changed hands again. This whole set has actually made me realize DDP is a pretty underrated worker. Guy's pretty impressive. He made that whole diamond cutter out of any position possible for guys like Randy Orton to steal.​
*Overall Set Score: 7.5/10*​
- A lot of my rating is based solely on nostalgia. It's a lot of fun to go back and watch the whole NWO angle unfold but at the same time they spent way too much time on that and seemed to ignore everything else. I understand the NWO is what got the company to the next level but damn, where's the workrate? You know there's some gems out there that could've been put in place of all the average to solid matches we got. DDP was a great host and kept things flowing nicely. All in all it's a solid set but nothing to go out and rush and buy. Get it cheap in a few years and avoid disc 3 after like an hour in.​
*Best Matches on the Set*​1. *WCW World Heavyweight Championship: *Diamond Dallas Page(c) vs. Sting (4/26/1999) ***3/4
2. Ric Flair vs. Eddy Guerrero (5/20/1996) ***1/4
3. *Cruiserweight Championship: *Juventud Guerrera(c) vs. Billy Kidman (9/14/1998) ***1/4
4. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Chris Jericho (8/3/1998) ***
5. Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair & Arn Anderson (1/8/1996) ***​


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> *WWE would rather give out DVDs repeatedly to the same Wrestler more than once instead of giving some appreciation to some of there workers who need it more.* It's bullshit and I really don't think Edge deserves ANOTHER dvd before Christian even gets his first but whatever. I'm not here to complain..I wanted to get your guys opinion on my short list of Wrestlers who I've been dying for WWE to release a DVD on but it just hasn't happened. Out of these guys who do you think is the most likely to get a DVD and why?
> 
> * *JBL*
> * *Christian*
> ...


It's due to the marketability and sadly, that's due to the mainstream fans not caring about the wrestlers you mentioned as much as the "popular" ones. There are a select few who would consider watching a William Regal DVD; let alone purchasing it. I'm pretty sure only the ones who post in this thread would even consider buying it, at least on this forum. How many of them are there?

Personally, I think the ones you mentioned deserve their DVD, with the exception of Christian because I think Christian has more to do in his career. As for Scott Hall, I don't think WWE want any negative publicity, so either the DVD won't happen or will feature some other Scott Hall that we are unaware of, at this time.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Come to think of it, is there ANY Edge match out there that hasn't been released on DVD that we really need to see ? I mean, obviously not including any Benoit matches, because we know that those aren't coming anywhere close to a DVD.

I think Edge's DVD might have the least amount of exclusive content (save for the documentary) of any individual set for a long, long time. Think about it. There's bound to be a team ladder/TLC match on it that has already been on DVD. An Edge vs Angle match that's been out, a Cena vs Edge match, and a Taker vs Edge match. Plus, Edge's last match will more then likely be on it as well.

WWE really needs to stop double dipping. First, DVD's are only like 7.5 hours long ( for a 3 disc ) , and now they don't stop re-releasing the same matches over and over. They know that crazy DVD collectors like me are gonna buy the DVD no matter what (unless its like best of pay-per-views 2011, since I already own every PPV of 2011, why would I buy that DVD, some collectors go too far with that stuff, but its their own choice so I digress.).


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^Hm, I dunno. I know that he didn't put the Cena ladder match on his last DVD because Cena had recently got it on his, and same with his Wrestlemania XXIV match I believe. It's impossible to tell, but I'm pretty sure the match listing will be at least decent.


Obis said:


> Nah, but it's my MOTY at ****1/2.


Hm, I thought so. A large part of the general 5* consensus rating for that match was for the story and the crowd, and seeing how you judged HHH/Taker I had a feeling you'd feel that way. When you strip all that away it doesn't really live up to its rating. Most five star matches of the past do 'live up to it'. Benoit/HBK/Triple H, for example, you don't really need to know who they are and what's going on to enjoy the match. But I have a bad feeling when people watch that MiTB match say five, ten years from now, they'll think "five stars? no way in hell."


JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> WWE would rather give out DVDs repeatedly to the same Wrestler more than once instead of giving some appreciation to some of there workers who need it more. It's bullshit and I really don't think Edge deserves ANOTHER dvd before Christian even gets his first but whatever. *I'm not here to complain*..I wanted to get your guys opinion on my short list of wrestlers who I've been dying for WWE to release a DVD on but it just hasn't happened. Out of these guys who do you think is the most likely to get a DVD and why?
> 
> * *JBL*
> * *Christian*
> ...


You sure? 

JBL: hmm...
Christian: Vince doesn't rate him at all so
Regal: less likely than JBL
Scott Hall: a possibility I suppose
Nash: more likely than Hall because they might not want the bad publicity of him kinda wrecking his life. Plus he was pretty big in his day
Ted Sr: I think this is also quite likely.


NJ88 said:


> Royal Rumble 2005:


I love that show! I love the theme music, and I love the HBK/Edge match. Favourite spot was Sweet Chin Music into Electric Chair. I marked.



King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Edge has 2 sets? I only know of the Decade Of Decadence one.


Decade of Decadence plus the one coming in April


Jack Evans 187 said:


> *The Very Best of WCW Monday Nitro - Disc 3*[/I]​


I loved the Triple Cage match :sad: . It was kinda stupid, but still.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow Million Dollar Man Ted Dibiase needs a DVD set. He's a freaking hall of famer (not that Drew Carey needs a DVD set).


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> I loved the Triple Cage match :sad: . It was kinda stupid, but still.


Haha. I mean, it was entertaining for something on TV, but the booking was just outrageous.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Whats does everyone think of Jericho's set? I watched it this past week and it is one the of the best out there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Love the doc on the Jericho set. (Y)

Don't think I've gotten to the matches on it yet.

Watching Backlash '04 right now.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*WWE Smackdown - October 16, 2003*​- They kicked off the show with a pretty hilarious segment. Cena's music hits but it's Kurt Angle who comes to the ring in his best gangster outfit. They're in Cincinatti but for some reason he's wearing a Mark Brunell jersey. He begins to rhyme things as he talks and calls out Angle (yeah he's acting like he's Cena). Angle's music hits and a midget comes out dressed as him. They do a nice play on words and starts a Cena-Weiner chant. Eventually the real Cena comes out, only to get low blowed by the midget and beat down by Angle. Really fun way to start the show and build to their No Mercy match.

Chris Benoit vs. Doug Basham - **1/4

- Pretty solid match to start the show. Benoit worked at an absolutely insane pace, always following up his last move with another move and never stopping. He went for another one of his suicide dives and ended up missing both Bashams, landing face first on the floor. The ending came with a Basham switch while Benoit went up top for the Flying Headbutt, which he would miss but Danny only got a 2 count. Benoit hit a German on him and Doug ran back in, only to get locked in to the Crippler Crossface for the submission. Postmatch, A-Train comes out and the refs have to restrain the two from brawling.

- The next segment was Michael Cole's sitdown interview with Stephanie McMahon. She was barred from the show by Vince which just hyped their Father vs. Daughter match at No Mercy with jobs on the line. Nothing to say about the interview itself, it was what you'd expect with "emotions" and such. Had to be done I guess. After the interview, we pan off to Jamie Noble & Nidia who had been watching the interview. They comment on how it'd be better around Smackdown without Vince and they hope Steph wins. You see Tajiri listening in the background, who then runs to tell Vince what they said. He sucks up and say he "roves you, but don't like Stephanie." Vince says you need to do something to them that we've never seen before, which leads to this:

Non-Title: Cruiserweight Champion Tajiri vs. Jamie Noble - **1/4

- Another very solid match. Tajiri worked on Noble's leg, who sold it well and had some nice counters. The match went to a no contest when Tajiri went for the Cruiserweight Belt and Nidia tried to stop him, only to get black mist spat in her face. Yes, black mist. That's apparently the thing we've never seen before. Nidia sells it beautifully and Noble takes her to the back. When we come back from commercial, Noble comes back to the ring, still selling his leg, and calls out Tajiri. The Japanese Buzzsaw never comes out, so he's gonna go after him. Turns out he's met at the ramp by Brock Lesnar, who F5's him on the floor. Noble always takes those kind of bumps it seems.

- Out comes Vince & Sable, who shake Brock's hand. Vince cuts a promo on how Steph's interview had some great acting on her part and how he's gonna enjoy beating her. Sable then grabs the mic and tells Linda that she really knows how to please Vince in sexual ways. Pretty basic buildup promo with Sable looking gorgeous as usual.

Non-Title: United States Champion Eddie Guerrero vs. Rhyno - ***

- Very good tv match highlighted by a dominant performance from Rhyno, who targeted Eddie's midsection and lower back after he got his knees up on a Frog Splash attempt. He utilized the sharpshooter in the middle of the match and hit a PerfectPlex off the top rope later on. Pretty good stuff there. Finish came with Eddie's usual shenanigans. This one was a little more complicated than usual. When he was thrown outside the ring, he untied his boot and stole the timekeeper's hammer, which he tucked inside the boot. He got inside the ring where Rhyno took him down and set up for the Gore. Now I thought Eddie would just put his leg up and Rhyno would go head first into the hammer, but instead he pulled the ref in front of him to stop Rhyno, then he tossed the hammer to him and acted like he was about to get hit, so when the ref took the hammer he grabbed the US Title and nailed him in the head with it. Clever clever. 

- After the match, Big show comes out and smashes the back window of Eddie's truck as he's backing out. He then drags Eddie out the window and beats the shit out of both him and the truck. Powerbombed him on the hood and chokeslammed him on top of it, while at the same time destroying all the windows with a pipe and HIS BARE HANDS. Vicious beatdown that left Eddie in a pile of his own blood. Show was exacting his revenge from last week when Eddie sprayed shit all over him. 

Rey Mysterio vs. Johnny Stamboli - **

- Pretty exciting for the couple minutes it lasted. Nothing but Johnny The Bull countering Rey's high flying into power moves, or the opposite way around. Not much of a main event, but it's alright.

- The last segment was an interview with The Undertaker, who's gonna explain to us the concept of the Biker's Chain match between him and Brock. He gets all the way through and he's of course attacked by Lesnar with a chain. He wraps the chain around Taker's neck and drags him all the way out to the ring. What ensues is a pretty awesome brawl, basically a preview of the match (which here they actually used the chain). It ends with Taker hitting a hellacious chokeslam where Brock's a good 8 feet in the air and bounces off the mat, then scurries away after Taker swings the chain at him. Close curtain.

_Pretty enjoyable episode of Smackdown. I actually hooked my old VCR back up recently so I'm gonna be reviewing a lot of random stuff, starting with this. Very good match in Eddie/Rhyno and everything else was solid in the go home show. 3 days later, they'd pull of a pretty enjoyable ppv in Mo Mercy._​


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

greendayedgehead said:


> Hm, I thought so. A large part of the general 5* consensus rating for that match was for the story and the crowd, and seeing how you judged HHH/Taker I had a feeling you'd feel that way. When you strip all that away it doesn't really live up to its rating. Most five star matches of the past do 'live up to it'. Benoit/HBK/Triple H, for example, you don't really need to know who they are and what's going on to enjoy the match. But I have a bad feeling when people watch that MiTB match say five, ten years from now, they'll think "five stars? no way in hell."


I think the same... and hell I could see myself lowering the MITB match a year or two from now, but not by much. I remember when Flair/HBK used to get ***** all the time, and now the average I see for it is ****. Taker/HHH just earlier in the year was getting ***** like crazy and now I'm seeing several people put it at about ****-****1/2. Taker/HBK WM25 has held up as a ***** match, while their WM26 match has fallen a bit, though still usually gets around ****1/2. After the match settles for awhile we can see what people really think about it.

And that being said, I don't have Benoit/HBK/HHH WMXX at *****... it sits at ****1/2, a bit better than Punk/Cena MITB.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*WCW Clash of the Champions XXXIV (January 21, 1997)*

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Ultimo Dragon(c) vs. Dean Malenko - ***

Scotty Riggs vs. Mike Enos - 1/4*

*Lucha Libre Rules 6-Man Tag*
Chris Jericho, Super Calo, & Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs. La Parka, Konnan, & Mr. J.L. - **

Harlem Heat vs. Joe Gomez & The Renegade - SQUASH

Alex Wright vs. Masahiro Chono - 3/4*

Eddie Guerrero vs. Scott Norton - *1/2

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Chris Benoit vs. "The Taskmaster" Kevin Sullivan - *3/4

The Steiner Brothers vs. The Amazing French-Canadians - 3/4*

Lex Luger vs. Scott Hall - *3/4

*Overall: 3/10*​
- Jesus christ what an awful show. 9 matches on a 2 hour tv show with commercials? Come on now. This tape's goin in the trash.

- Malenko/Ultimo has gotten a lot of praise it seems, but I didn't see anything too special in the match. Malenko did a lot of legwork but Dragon never even considered selling it in the least bit. Some nice counters at the end and a satisfying victory for Malenko, but the no selling is a huge turn off for me.

- Benoit/Sullivan is basically a carbon copy of their match from Great American Bash the year before (except shorter and no longer original), which is disappointing considering they hyped it so much. They just brawled in the men's bathroom and Benoit got thrown down the steps, they come back in the ring and 2 minutes later the match is over when Woman hits Sullivan in the back of the head with a wooden chair.​


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*WWE Smackdown - November 21, 2002*​- We kick off the show with a video package from Survivor Series. Brock Lesnar was screwed by Paul Heyman and lost the WWE Title to The Big Show. We then see an angry Lesnar, who's pacing back and forths at the entrance to the arena, awaiting the arrival of the new champ.

Rey Mysterio vs. Jamie Noble - *3/4

- Short and sweet. Bonus 1/4* added for the finish, where Noble catapulted Mysterio over his head and Rey springboarded off the the ropes right back into a hurracanrana.

- We're back with Lesnar, who's pretty pissed. He goes back to the locker room, where Matt Hardy stops him and says he may not have been screwed if he had a little more Mattitude. Lesnar then throws him through a wall! A few minutes later Stephanie comes up to the scene, where Eddie Guerrero tells her Lesnar did this and that he's a mad man. When we return from commercial, Steph has found Brock and lets him know she won't tolerate any of these actions. Lesnar doesn't give a shit and pays her no attention, so she says that is he lays a finger on Show, Heyman, or anyone else, he'll be suspended. That catches his attention.

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Billy Kidman(c) vs. Tajiri - *1/2

- Another unfortunately short match, possibly shorter than the last one. Tajiri hit a handful of sickening kicks to the back of head, sort of unnecessary. Kidman wins when he reverses Tajiri's tornado ddt into a spinebuster and hits the shooting star press.

- Heyman and Big Show have entered the building. They know all about Lesnar's rage.

Chris Benoit vs. Chavo Guerrero - **

- The ref immediately ejected Eddie from ringside after their actions from Survivor Series. Decent match, another short one. Chavo relentlessly attacked Benoit's ribs, but he caughts in the crossface after he misses a springboard and taps. You know if anything on this card gets the right amount of time, it could be great.

- Lesnar's in Steph's office. She informs him Heyman & Show are on their way to the ring, which infuriates him. She reminds him he'll be suspended if he goes out there, which he responds with, "That's Bull... Shit!"

- Lesnar's music hits, but it's Heyman out with the WWE Title. He impersonates Lesnar's entrance. Promo time. He takes all the credit for making Lesnar a star and explains why he turned on him. He says the monster would no longer listen to Dr. Frankenstein and that he orchestrated the biggest inside job in wrestling history. He then calls out his new client, the new WWE Champion Big Show. Big Show thanks Lesnar for being so hot-headed and leaving the door wide open for him to swoop in and take everything. He then says Edge (his opponent tonight) has no chance of taking the title. Heyman takes the mic back and says one last thing. His last act with Lesnar as his client was to renegotiate the contract for their SSeries match. No rematch! Gotcha! As they're walking up the ramp, Lesnar runs through the crowd and grabs a chair, then chases Show down and nails him in the back, then gets restrained by security and Steph. In the back, Stephanie's yeling at him, saying if he does one more thing, he's suspended. Try me. Heyman's promo was great and the entire segment was pretty awesome.

Kurt Angle vs. Eddie Guerrero - **3/4

- Just like earlier, Chavo this time is ejected from ringside immediately. Doesn't keep Eddie from cheating. He uses a chair behind the ref's back and hits a low blow as well. He worked on Angle's lower back throughout the match. Eventually Chavo would creep his way back down to the ring and kick Angle a couple times when he was thrown outside. Chris Benoit then emerges through the curtain. You thought he'd stop Chavo but instead he just stands there and watches everything happen. Late in the match, Eddie locks in to the Lasso from El Paso and Angle counters it into the Angle Lock, and then vice versa. Eddie hits a brainbuster and goes up top for the frog splash, but Angle catches him and hits an angle slam off the middle rope for the win. Chavo runs in only to get caught in an ankle lock. Benoit then sarcastically applauds Angle's performance. Pretty good match.

John Cena vs. Rikishi - 1/2*

- Al Wilson & Dawn Marie are out to interrupt. They cordially invite you all to their wedding. When we come back from commercial the match is joined in progress. Comedy squash. Cena impersonates Kishi droppin the ass, only to get thrown around, kicked, and hit with a belly to belly to lose the match. Bull Buchanan then redebuts as Cena's buddy and beats down the Kish.

- We go backstage to Heyman & Big Show. Heyman's scared shitless and Show's in pain from the chair shot. He convinces Heyman to go find Steph and tell her he's in no shape to defend his title tonight. Heyman reluctantly goes to Steph's office. Steph basically tells him to suck it up because Edge is getting his shot and reassures him that Lesnar will be suspended if he gets involved in any way. Heyman says if he does get involved, he'll sue Steph, Vince, the whole McMahon family, and sue Smackdown into the ground. Stephanie throws a pen at him and tells him to get the hell out of her office.

*WWE Championship*
Big Show(c) vs. Edge - **1/4

- Pretty solid main event. Show throws Edge around the ring like you'd expect. He eventually rips the turnbuckle pad off and charges at Edge, only to miss and go head first into the exposed buckle. Edge then hits a tornado ddt and 3 straight spears. Goes for the cover, 1-2, no! Heyman pulled Edge off the cover. He chases Paul around the ring until Big Show catches him, pulls him back in and hits a huge chokeslam. Heyman gets on the mic and says don't cover him, let's act like he's Brock Lesnar. Show then hits two more chokeslams, and Lesnar hits the ring! Heyman scurries away into the crowd and Brock hits a huge F5 on the Big Show. We go off air with Lesnar chasing Heyman out to a limo, and Paul gets away.

_Pretty average episode. I liked everything with Brock, he legit seemed mentally unstable. He would in fact get suspended the next week. The matches were just too short here, but Angle/Eddie was good._​


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

No Way Out 2008

Chavo Guerrero vs CM Punk: **1/2
Smackdown EC: ***1/2
Flair vs Kennedy: **
Edge vs Mysterio: *3/4
Orton vs Cena: ***1/2
Raw EC: ***1/2

Overall: 7.25

Pretty good ppv. Opener was fun and solid. Both Elimination Chambers were good but nothing to special. In the Smackdown one the got quickly rid of Big Daddy V and Khali which was a good move. Edge/Mysterio was to short but was expected with Rey's injury, aftermath was done well imo. Orton/Cena was one of the better matches of their serie, maybe even the best along with the I Quit.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

I was watching some RAW and Smackdown's from the 2003 and even though in Smackdown the focus was the dull feud between Vince and Hogan, I really like some undercard matches. I watched WGTT (Team Angle, at the moment) vs. Eddie & Tajiri, Matt vs. Benoit and Rey Rey vs. Crash & Shannon Moore and all of that matches were really good. 

SD 2003 > RAW 2003, btw.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF Royal Rumble 1995*

Rumble Match
***


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Save Us.Charisma said:


> SD 2003 > RAW 2003, btw.


I'd question the sanity of anyone who says otherwise honestly.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Pretty much.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - Royal Rumble 1996*

Rumble Match
***1/4

Better then 1995 but Michaels' overuse of the skin the cat spot is just irritating here. Completely kills any importance or meaning it has.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

WWE Royal Rumble 1997

First thing I want to point out is that there was a huge crowd here as this was in the Alamo Dome and it looked like they filled a lot of the seats there. Kind of cool to see a show in front of a huge crowd like this. 

_
Intercontinental Championship Match_
*Goldust w/Marlena vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley(c) w/Mr. Hughes*

These two had already been in a feud for a while going into this match and Goldust came out really aggressive and, for the lack of a better term, beat the shit at out of Triple H right away. Goludst didn't seem to be concerned at all with winning the title as he should have been DQed early on when he hit Hunter with the steel steps. After some back and forth action Triple H hits his knee on the guardrail and Goldust is quick to attack it, including another shot with the steps to the injured leg. We get a pretty long control segment from Goldust where he really works the leg over and it's always good to see when it gets sold well. Triple H doing some damage on Goldust and doing this horrible looking cbow (basically his signature taunt) because his leg is so messed up. His selling was perfect. The ending was kind of screwy but this feud still had a lot more to it so it's understandable. This got a good amount of time and you really could feel the intensity in the match. Pretty awesome match. 
****1/2*

*
Faarooq w/The Nation of Domination vs. Ahmed Johnson*

Farooq has a good heel character in the ring despite not being the best in ring worker. It really helped here but even with a good character this was tough to sit through at times. Each guy got their control segments in and I really liked that Farooq went after the kidney area of Johnson because the whole feud started because of Farooq injuring Johnson's kidney. It was decent enough I guess but I think I would have preferred a fast pace brawl instead of this longer match. Decent enough I guess. Also Farooq calling Ahmed Johnson, "Uncle Tom" in his post match interview was hilarious. 
**3/4 *


*Vader vs. The Undertaker*

The first few minutes were awesome with Vader stiffing the Undertaker like crazy only for it to have no effect on the Undertaker. It was odd seeing Vader just get manhandled like this as most of the matches that I've seen him wrestle in were from Japan or WCW and he was always the one that was kicking ass and looking like the unstoppable monster. Seeing it happen the other way around was very odd. Paul Bearer gets involved in the match against the Undertaker and I was really impressed with how the guy was able to move around the ring and take bumps. This was a good big man match but consider how great both are I had much higher hopes. 
***1/2*


*Fuerza Guerrera, Heavy Metal, and Jerry Estrada vs. Perro Aguayo, Canek, and Hector Garza*

I think I cared about this match as much as the crowd did. Which is not very much at all. They did all these moves for a really long time. It wasn't the worst thing ever but I really didn't enjoy it at all. 
***

*
Royal Rumble Match*

After watching this it made me realize how much better it is when guys wrestle a match and then enter the Rumble. Lucha match aside, all the matches before were basically continued here. Austin came out early and saved the first half of this from being miserable. Despite the fact that he was supposed to be a heel his awesome attitude in the match and way that he never backed down from anyone and just kept throwing guys over the top rope was really fun to watch. The best had to be him eliminating the fake Razor Ramon in about 15 seconds, which thrilled the crowd. There was also a hilarious moment as Jerry Lawler came close to War Lord's record when he left the announce table to and entered the Rumble. I also liked the Triple H sold his leg from his match earlier when he was in the match.

The second half of the match was really good as we got to see a lot more star power and the crowd started to come alive. The only thing that bothered me was the the fake Disel lasted a really long time and should have been the runner up in the match. I loved the ending of it as well. Overall it was good and entertaining but I've seen much better Royal Rumble matches and I've seen a lot worse. I'll just say it was good and leave it at that. 
**** *


_WWF Championship Match:_
*Psycho Sid(c) vs. Shawn Michaels*

I hope whoever sat next to the microphone and whistled loudly the whole time died a slow horrible death for annoying so many people. It was so unbearable I had to take an ear bud out so my brain would explode from hearing the whistling. 

The atmosphere here was great as Shawn was the hometown hero challenging against the monster champion. The crowd was really behind Shawn the whole time and the match was structured perfectly for them to go crazy as the match wore on. You had a long control segment from Sid and a really really hot comeback from Shawn. The control segment was nothing decent but it did its job of making the crowd explode when Shawn finally got some offense in. Really odd ending though. Overall the match was really fun and Shawn carried Sid to a great match, which is no easy feat. 
****1/2*


Overall it was a decent show but it was lacking one really incredible match a show needs to get out of that "decent" range.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Watched a few things down at friends house today. I'm not big into star ratings so I'll just give some thoughts. 

*Royal Rumble 2005*

- Probably one of my favorite Rumbles. So much star power. It was great to watch name after name enter right up until the end. Eddie and Benoit as 1 and 2 was great with Cena and Batista at the end truly felt like the dawning of something new. The actual match is pretty sweet as well. Great Rumble.

*Royal Rumble 2006*

- This one? Not so great lol. I think it started out pretty good with HHH, Rey, Flair, Show, Kane, Lashley. Then it turned into a jobber Rumble for me. A lot of laying around and not a lot going on either hurt the flow imo. 

*Backlash 2004 - Benoit(c) vs. HBK vs. Triple H*

- What can I say really? Simply phenomenal and the crowd crapping all over Shawn was :lmao worthy. Fantastic match and I plan to watch Mania XX tomorrow. The video package they put together for Benoit/Edmonton etc was a little heartbreaking to watch all things considered. I don't think they call it Chris Benoit Day anymore that's for sure.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I remember reviewing the '97 Rumble a couple years back and Austin101 tried to convince me how great that lucha match was. He tried to tell me how it was such a different style I wasn't used to and no one else at the time was. I don't care what kinda style it was, that match was pretty bad. The whole card was a huge letdown, especially since it was in a dome with like 60,000 people. Goldie/Hunter was really good though, easily match of the night.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

WWE Royal Rumble 2005 review:

Edge vs Shawn Michaels: ***1/2

Heidenreich vs Undertaker (casket match): **1/2

JBL vs Kurt Angle vs Big Show : ****

Triple H vs Randy Orton: ***1/2

Royal Rumble: *****


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I remember reviewing the '97 Rumble a couple years back and Austin101 tried to convince me how great that lucha match was. He tried to tell me how it was such a different style I wasn't used to and no one else at the time was. I don't care what kinda style it was, that match was pretty bad. The whole card was a huge letdown, especially since it was in a dome with like 60,000 people. Goldie/Hunter was really good though, easily match of the night.


I kind of wish I was around when Austin101 was here. He seemed to get things quite heated in this thread.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Ah, A101... Good ol' times. His lists were epic, though.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RR05

Edge/Michaels- ****
Taker/Heidenreich- **1/2
JBL/Angle/Show- ***1/4
Orton/HHH- **1/2
RR Match- ****1/4


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^ Very un-101 like review.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Cactus said:


> I kind of wish I was around when Austin101 was here. He seemed to get things quite heated in this thread.


I never had a whole lot of interaction with him, but he always repped me for my longer reviews. Austin's reviews were always insanely long. Much like the ones you see on wwedvdnews.com. He'd use pictures and extra spaces between his paragraphs and everything.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He wasn't really that bad of a guy but very opinionated and his reviews were annoyingly long (they were mostly play by play too).


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

He actually writes for wwedvdnews. I think. 

I liked 101 but after a while he'd post a lot things that made you think he was......well, making stuff up. His lists were great if you want a laundry list (and I mean a fucking LAUNDRY list) of great matches, but some of the rankings made you think he hadn't actually seen a lot of the stuff on it. Unless there's another person on this planet that legitimately thinks Alberto Del Rio v Rey Mysterio from SmackDown should be ranked 100 spots higher than Danielson v McGuinness from Unified. Kind of looked like he was obsessed with making sure he knew more than everyone. Never really got the view that he was conceited or arrogant.

The hate he got was pretty out of hand, though. The whole suicide thing really shouldn't have been joked about (even if he never did it and was probably looking for attention). His final posts were pretty amazing. I remember him telling Platt to "run the forum without me, I dare you" or something. Like him or not, everyone wanted to read his posts for one reason or another. And everyone wanted to argue with him. Like, ALL the time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, i'm pretty sure he was just pretending to see some of the stuff he rated highly because he knew people liked that stuff.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

him putting matches that didnt exist on his top 500 matches list was great too


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Like the mythical sheepherders match no ones ever seen in full unless they were there.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The list well over 500 now I think.

EDIT: http://www.wwedvdnews.com/700-matches-at-four-stars-or-over-by-brett-mix/18259/

710. Hoh-Lee Sheet.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Like the mythical sheepherders match no ones ever seen in full unless they were there.


I told him that years ago and he acknowledged it but it's still on his list


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I knew Brett Mix and Austin101 had to be the same person! Makes so much sense now...


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I take it that it's a negative thing I was awarded the 2011 Austin101 Memorial Award then. 

*Ric Flair vs Bruiser Brody
1984/11/16*

_Not too sure of what promotion this is from but it has Japanese commentary overdubbed on it. The match is mostly back and forth until the much larger Brody takes control and Flair juices. The ending is quite over-the-top for 1984, featuring a ref bump and interference and I can't say I was a fan of it, but the crowd seemed to eat it up and that's really what matters. Not the greatest Flair match by any means, but it's still a good match that I'd recommended to Flair and Brody fans._

*Rating: ***¼*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

austin101 commited suicide?!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh yeah, I watched Wrestlemania XXIV the other week. Helluva show. I rank them as follows:

*1) Undertaker vs Edge*
This one I had already watched before, but it only gets better. The finish is so, so clever..
*2) Flair vs Michaels*
Not gonna lie, I'm putting this here on principle. I was pretty distracted when it came on and I need to rewatch it.
*3) Money in the Bank*
woow, fun match. Sunset flip into suplex was awesome.
*4) Floyd Mayweather vs Big Show*
What the hell? The mandatory 'money match' (pun intended) was way more entertaining than it had any right to be. Hats off to everyone involved, especially the non wrestlers

All the other matches can share a spot. I didn't watch the Belfast Brawl because I was eating and JBL's man boobs put me off. 1998 Summerslam up next.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*20 Man Over-The-Top Rope Battle Royal*
_Thanksgiving Smackdown (November 27, 2003)_

Before I get into the match, let me give a little background. At the beginning of the show, Paul Heyman brought the entire roster out and told them he's celebrating Thanksgiving by having the battle royal and the winner will get a shot at the WWE Champion Brock Lesnar immediately afterwards. Lesnar then whispers to Heyman, and he says both John Cena & Chris Benoit must win a match to get into the battle royal. Chris Benoit would defeat Matt Morgan & John Cena would beat A-Train later in the night (in what was a surprisingly good match).

I love battle royals, and this was a great one. Right off the bat, Big Show starts eliminating guys left and right. 4 or 5 of em, gone. Eventually every one gangs up on him like they always do and he's gone. Dominant performance early on though. Later on Cena & Benoit would collectively eliminate 5 guys together, and I mean literally together. And all of a sudden we're down to the final four: Cena, Benoit, Eddie, & Shelton. Cole picks Benoit & Tazz picks Eddie. This is where it gets fucking great. Incredible sequence that starts with Eddie hitting the Three Amigos on Cena, then he turns around and gets hit with a huge powerbomb from Shelton, Shelton then gets hit with the triple germans from Benoit, Eddie then goes up top and hits the Frog Splash on Shelton, then Cena hits an FU on Eddie, Benoit hits triple germans on Cena, Shelton superkicks Benoit in the jaw, & Shelton's standing tall! Wow! Shelton then tries to throw Benoit over, but he skins the cat Steamboat style and pulls Shelton over for the elimination with his feet. Eddie then charges Benoit and gets backdropped over. Your final two are Cena & Benoit.Benoit locks in the crossface and Cena taps, but there's no point. Benoit drapes him over the ropes and tried to punch him, but Cena catches him in a fireman's carry. He tried to FU him off but Benoit hangs on and both guys feet hit the floor at the exact same time!

This is nothing like Royal Rumble '94. The cameras had a clear shot and both guys feet legitimately did hit at the same time. Heyman would eventually call it a draw and Cena would have to face Benoit next week to see who the real #1 contender was. Lesnar then proceeded to FU both guys in insanely easy looking fashion. Awesome battle royal all the way through. Anyone who's a fan of the match type will enjoy this one.

****1/4*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

greendayedgehead said:


> Oh yeah, I watched Wrestlemania XXIV the other week. Helluva show. I rank them as follows:
> 
> *1) Undertaker vs Edge*
> This one I had already watched before, but it only gets better. The finish is so, so clever..
> ...


I like that list. I'd just swap numbers 2 and 3, and replace number 4 with the WWE Title triple threat. But that Mayweather/Show match was definitely much better than I'm sure anyone thought it was going to be.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Obis said:


> I like that list. I'd just swap numbers 2 and 3, and replace number 4 with the WWE Title triple threat. But that Mayweather/Show match was definitely much better than I'm sure anyone thought it was going to be.


Thought there was a match I was forgetting! That could have been my third time watching that one, I think. Couldn't help but feel a little disappointed by it; the match itself, and the finish. I just feel like the dirty chickenshit heel win has no place in Wrestlemania, but whatevs.

Yeah I do agree that it was better than Floyd/Show, but not by as much as it should be.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Would you guys recommend the Best of Raw 2010 bluray?
Really can't remember any of the matches on there , and watching the stuff in HD is a nice bonus.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> Oh yeah, I watched Wrestlemania XXIV the other week. Helluva show. I rank them as follows:
> 
> *1) Undertaker vs Edge*
> This one I had already watched before, but it only gets better. The finish is so, so clever..
> ...


I'd definately reccommend getting onto the Belfast Brawl. It's one of JBL's best matches and is pretty fun. One of the better WM opening matches (in recent years) too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who was in that Money in the Bank? Was that the first one CM Punk won? I'd put all three of those matches about that if thats the case.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Who was in that Money in the Bank? Was that the first one CM Punk won? I'd put all three of those matches about that if thats the case.


Yeah it was the one where Punk won the first time
Other competitors were: Jericho,MVP,Kennedy,Carlito,Morrisson,Benjamin if I remember correctly

But really need to know if the Best of Raw 2010 blu ray is any good, maybe buying it tomorrow.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

hanshanshans911 said:


> But really need to know if the Best of Raw 2010 blu ray is any good, maybe buying it tomorrow.


Just had a look at the content. Pretty shitty imo. Maybe only 4 matches on there worth owning.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

KingCal said:


> Just had a look at the content. Pretty shitty imo. Maybe only 4 matches on there worth owning.


Ok thanks, will prob just skip it then


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Kane-UK said:


> I'd definately reccommend getting onto the Belfast Brawl. It's one of JBL's best matches and is pretty fun. One of the better WM opening matches (in recent years) too.


I'll give it another try  I think that was the first match of his I had watched since what, 04, 05? Was a bit of a shellshock, especially with food in my mouth lol


McQueen said:


> Who was in that Money in the Bank? Was that the first one CM Punk won? I'd put all three of those matches about that if thats the case.


Umm, think so. Shelton v Carlito v Jericho v Punk v Morrison v MVP v Kennedy

general thoughts on 1998 summerslam then:

*d'lo brown vs val venis* was a bit of a snoozer. very uninspiring up until the last couple of minutes, where they started pulling out all the reversals and false finishes. there was a bit where they were going through their shit, and I was about to stop focusing on the match, when they suddenly panned to some dude standing in the audience... _watching_. it was Vampire Edge. totally gave me the heebie jeebies.

*insane clown posse vs kaientai* was absurdly bad. like, wooooow. it was reaching-for-the-gun bad. reminds me of the time I was on amazon looking up 2008 survivor series and one reviewer said he was giving his first ever negative star rating to this show's main event. hhh/kozlov is bloody hbk/taker compared to this, though.

*x-pac vs 'double j' jeff jarrett hair vs hair* was more like it. things definitely picked up here, and i like pac's style. bizarrely, they cut jarrett's hair at the end of the match and it ended up looking pretty decent. 

*sable and edge vs jacqueline and marc mero* was pretty fun too. edge makes his ppv debut all brooding (pun intended) as sable's surprise tag partner. jackie running like a scared bitch was great, and so was sable taking out marc mero and nearly powerbombing him. who says running a good diva's division is tough? these girls aren't particularly talented, but they had a storyline of several weeks culminating at this event and it made for an entertaining match. what's more, it was completely about them, there was no 'lul teh men carryed dis match'. nice work everyone involved. 
also interesting to see edge in his very early years. he's still the same deep down lol, bless him. 

*owen hart vs ken shamrock lion's den match* was like UFC, but not. I guess it was pretty enjoyable, and cool of them to adapt the chainlink caging as ropes.

i didn't think much of the *hhh vs rock ic title ladder match*. they had some pretty cool 'spotz' but rock ruined it quite a bit for me. I don't know what it is about him but it seems like he wrestles as if he's joking. from his stomps and kicks to how he climbed the ladder. jesus christ his ladder climbing was like a bad joke. the slow climb is good for building anticipation once or twice, but when it gets to climbing two steps in the space of a minute it gets ridiculous and kills all suspension of reality. pace yourself, man.

*foley vs new age outlaws* was what it was. for a while mick looked like he could possibly, maybe do it but yeah.

have yet to watch *undertaker vs stone cold*, but i expect great things.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

greendayedgehead said:


> have yet to watch *undertaker vs stone cold*, but i expect great things.


Try not to expect anything great . Its a terrible, terrible match lol. As great as both men are individually, they were extremely hit and miss when working together. More miss than hit too.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Taker/Austin from Judgment Day 2001 is pretty great.

Stay away from their Backlash 02 match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wrestlemania 24 is easily my favorite Mania. (Y)


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I remember reviewing the '97 Rumble a couple years back and Austin101 tried to convince me how great that lucha match was. He tried to tell me how it was such a different style I wasn't used to and no one else at the time was. I don't care what kinda style it was, that match was pretty bad. The whole card was a huge letdown, especially since it was in a dome with like 60,000 people. Goldie/Hunter was really good though, easily match of the night.


I don't really get lucha myself so he might have a point. But everything I've seen I've never liked it at all. I mean getting into Japanese stuff was tough but if you put some of the best puro matches in front of me I'll enjoy them but I don't think that's the case with lucha.

On the topic of Austin101 his reviews weren't always these long reviews. His older ones were awesome, he wrote a paragraph or two about the match and explained what he liked or didn't like and never went into play by play like he did before he was banned. He had a few on his blog that he never redid and they were my favorite ones from him. I don't know why he decided that he had to make them so much longer but that really killed the enjoyment I got out of them.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*TLC 2011 Review*

*Ryder vs Ziggler*

This match is a perfect example of a hot opener. The crowd is really into Ryder in this. Ziggler puts in some good selling like always, and to his credit, allows Ryder to kick out of the Zig-Zag, making Ryder finally look like a credible threat. Rough Ryder takes the win here in a fast match with many near falls.

**** 1/4*

*Air Boom vs Primo & Epico*

Special "bonus" match here, or in other words, complete filler match. There are some nice high flying moves here, as Kofi and Bourne never fail to get their spots in, but why should I care ? Fast paced tag, but a little bit below decent because of what I just said, nobody cared.....On a side note, DAMN Rosa is fine.

*** 1/4*

*Orton vs Barrett Tables Match*

I thought this was a decent little match, but these two REALLY don't do it for me together. Top 15 MOTY like WWE.Com said ? I don't think so, but that's my opinion. They looked like they were leaving it all out there, but it just screamed average to me, until the sick finish of course, which made me bump up the rating by a 1/4*. You may disagree with me, but that's what this forum is for, right ?

*** 3/4*

*Kelly vs Phoenix*

Eh, these two again ? I mean I usually give Divas matches extra *'s because of looks, but neither of these women do it for me. All that, aside, not a terrible match, but not very good....Not much to say about this one...

** 1/2*

*HHH vs Nash Sledgehammer Ladder Match*

Now here comes the second match of the night that people will disagree with me on. Get ready for a rant. I REALLY like this match, and I know what you're thinking, "Oh he's a HHH mark, obviously he likes it". My answer to that ? Yes..That is correct, but I like this match for 3 reasons that I'll explain in detail: Intensity, psychology and big spots.

Hunter looks INTENSE here with the training wraps around his hands, which allows him to hit some brutally hard strikes and fists to Nash, who looks jacked here as well. There is some great psychology here, with Hunter working Nash's leg, and Nash working HHH's leg. Nash's selling is top par here, probably the best in his entire career. Lastly, there are some great spots here. From Hunter's best HBK impression(Bumping around ladders), to Nash's big fall through the table that nobody thought he had in him, there is some good stuff here.

You could really tell that they were pouring their hearts into this match, as both Hunter and Nash worked hard to give the fans something to remember. The ending is absolutely EPIC, and this is coming from somebody who didn't even like their 03 series. Probably the highest rating ever given to this match, but....

**** 1/2*

*Swagger vs Sheamus*

Enough with the long rants, here's some more filler! A little bit better then the other "bonus" match (Why do I hate those so much?), but nothing that great. Sheamus crushes another soup can on his way to Smackdown dominance. Average, decent, forgettable match...But Sheamus is growing on me.

*** 1/2*

*Show vs Henry Chairs Match*

I love these guys and their matches together, I liked the Survivor Series match, I loved the Vengeance match, I liked the MITB match, but this match was probably the worst of the series, and it really isn't their fault. Henry's ankle was heavily taped here, as it was severely bothering him. Was entertaining while it lasted, and the crowd was into it, and the way they protected Henry's ankle (not letting him take alot of moves, keeping the match mostly standing up) was something to be admired. Knockout punch ends this. Big Show becomes WHC and the crowd is NUTS for this. Henry snaps and takes show out... And here's Daniel Bryan for the 1-2-3 to win the title. WOW, they actually did that. Here's my main problem... WHY GIVE IT TO SHOW IN THE FIRST PLACE ?

****

*Booker vs Rhodes*

So, basically the entire night , Cody has been ambushing Booker, and Booker is going into this match injured. Booker is one of my all time favourites, so it was a real treat to see him get back in the ring. Book hits a sweet looking superkick at the beginning of the match, and actually does the spinarooni at one point, which made me mark like crazy. Why did he do it ? I have no clue, as he lost shortly afterwards. Not much, a match to make Rhodes look good, and it succeeded.

*** 1/4*

*Punk vs Miz vs Del Rio TLC Match*

Sweet DAMN I loved this match. Punk gets a huge reaction from the Baltimore crowd. Here's the thing about this match: This match represented to me the time when Punk FINALLY got established as one of the big 3 faces in the company (Perhaps top 2), and here's why: They put him in a situation where no normal wrestler would succeed, only the top face in a company, and he beat the odds. As much as people like to complain about super-Cena, this was a very super-Punk esque match, with him beating two top heels with HANDCUFFS on. Kudos to Punk getting the big time face treatment.

The match is fast paced with some great spots and suspense. For instance, When Punk initially got handcuffed, I said to myself "No way, Alberto got this one...FUCK", but I was wrong (Thankfully). Is it just me, or is Ricardo falling through a table going to be a yearly tradition ? The highlight of this match for me was Alberto's absolute FREAKOUT attack where he goes nuts and blasts Miz and Punk with the chair. Those were some sick shots.

In the end, this was a fun, up and down match, that will probably become a forgotten borderline-classic in a few years time. On this night, it was CM Punk's turn to solidify himself as a superface.

******

*Thoughts:* 

So there you have it, the last PPV chronologically of 2011. How was it ? well lets see, we had a hot opener, two filler matches that were "meh", a divas match that was "meh", a decent tables match, a great moment with Daniel Bryan capturing the WHC, Booker T jobbing to Cody Rhodes in a "meh" match, A good, feud ending ladder match (depending on your taste), and a FANTASTIC main event. Even though it seems like there are alot of below average matches, this is one of those shows where the star ratings dosen't add up to the actual show. 

I felt that the PPV had a "feel good" atmosphere to it, starting off and ending great, with some good moments and matches in between. For sure not the BEST PPV of 2011, but not a bad PPV to check out, especially for the gimmick matches and the opener.

I received the Royal Rumble 2011 DVD in the mail today, and I'll be reviewing the entire year's worth of PPV's, probably one/two a day. Then, after I pick up the best of Raw/Smackdown 2011 DVD, I'll be able to make a definitive top 25 matches list, complete with my picks for most overrated match of the year, underrated match, etc. I know its a bit outdated, but oh well. After that its on to the years 2006, then 2003 (Own all the PPVS for both year).


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

^ I'm really looking forward to seeing that HHH/Nash match because I honestly think I'm really going to enjoy it too.


*WCW Light Heavyweight Championship*
Flyin' Brian(c) vs. Scotty Flamingo
_Beach Blast '92_

Great match from a great ppv here. Flamingo is of course a young Raven. Pretty much a match of two control segments that told the same story throughout. Pillman did some armwork early with some mat wrestling and when he went up top to take a high risk, he got caught and thrown off the top rope. Same thing with Scotty. He controlled Pillman for a while, but when he came off the middle rope he got caught with a dropkick. Then you got into the good part of the match. Lots of back and forths action that leads up to Pillman takin another risk when he flies outside the ring, misses Raven, and goes head first into the entrance ramp. That allows Flamingo to hit a flying knee and pin him for the HUGE upset win. Great match with a high workrate and a good story throughout.

****1/2*


*#1 Contender's Triple Threat Steel Cage Match*
The Rock vs. Mankind vs. Ken Shamrock
_WWF Breakdown: In Your House_

Haven't seen this match in years, wasn't as good as I thought it was. Pinfall, submission, or escape the cage here. You can't really structure a triple threat cage match all that well. Nothing exciting happened in the first half of the match, it was nothing but a 2-on-1 situation, then you'd turn on the other guy and repeat a few more times, or you'd just have a guy standing around. There was actually a time where Mankind was standing right beside the door for a good 30 seconds just waiting to do another move. The crowd was 100% behind The Rock the whole way through and pretty much hated Shamrock, which was understandable. He cut an awful promo before the match, whereas Rocky's and Foley's were fantastic. The only reason I'm rating this as high as I am is for three things: Rock's double people's elbow (which I don't think we'd ever seen at the time), Foley doing his best Jimmy Snuka impression and missing his dive, and the finish, which was very clever and showed how much of a goof Mankind was. Fun watch but not a classic.

****1/4*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Royal Rumble 2011*

*Edge vs Ziggler*

Think this was gonna be a good opener ? Stipulation is that Edge can't use the spear here. Damn, Ziggler was this good of a worker a year ago, who would have knew ? Crowd is totally into this, as Edge pulls out all of his finishers from 2002 (Edge-cution, Edge-o-matic, electric chair drop), while Ziggler does what he does best, sell, sell, and sell some more. Unprettier (Hey that's what Striker calls it) ends this after a ref bump/spear. One of the best openers from the past few years, maybe the best.

****3/4*

*Miz vs Orton*

I'm sorry guys, but you're gonna need to do a hell of alot to follow that opener up. Actually, this match is pretty good, with the idea being that Miz lucked his way into being champion and dosen't deserve to be there. Cole is on Miz's sack HARDCORE here as well. Is there where Orton started using the angle slam ? Nexus interference sets up a Punk-Orton WM match, and Miz gets the win. Good, but not GREAT match... Best match in the Miz-Orton series.

**** 1/4*

*Natalya vs Laycool vs Eve*

So for some reason the GM decided to add Eve to make this a fatal 4 way....Okay ? Anyways I find Eve pretty damned attractive so thats always a bonus, and Natalya's my favourite Diva, so this wasn't actually that bad for me. Natalya gets a SICK double sharpshooter in this one, and there is even tease of a laycool breakup, but Eve actually wins with a moonsault. Cool. Pretty decent for a Diva's match.

****

*40 Man Royal Rumble Match*

We start off with Punk and Bryan as the IWC explodes. They manage to put away and practically squash Gabriel, Ryder and Regal. Punk and Bryan really need to have a big time match soon. Morrison comes in and has one of the most athletic spots I've ever seen by hanging onto the barricade and somehow getting back in the ring. WOW

The idea of the Nexus takeover was really fun, as it allowed for some of the weaker guys to be put out. Punk and the new nexus stands tall and OH MY GOD THERE'S BOOKER T. I had a huge mark out moment there. Striker's commentary is genius, why isn't he on Raw anyways ? Nexus still stands tall until Cena comes in at 22 and eliminates them all sans Punk.

Now we get to the part of this rumble I can't stand... The hornswoggle part. Who thought it was a good idea to have him be the focus point of the Royal Rumble for like 10 minutes ? I honestly wanted to shoot myself during that part. Thankfully Sheamus kicks his fucking head off his shoulders at number 28, making him my new favourite wrestler.

Diesel comes in at 32 to the POP of the night, but eliminates nobody. Cool moment at the end of the stage when Big Show enters and him and Diesel stare down. Alberto gets thrown into the ring by Orton and Kane ends up being number 40, eliminates nobody, making it completely anti-climatic.

Final four is Barrett, Orton, Cena and Del Rio. Cena is eliminated by Miz, setting up their horrendous WM main event (We'll get to that), Barrett is next to go and then Orton, making Al.....Oh my god Santino almost won, but thank god he never. Anyways Del Rio wins this. While I hated the Hornswoggle part and the anti-climatic number 40, this rumble felt epic and actually was pretty good-great.

**** 3/4*

*Thoughts:*

This show was rock solid. From top to bottom, not a bad match. Given that there's only 4 matches, you'd think this wouldn't be that great, but with a great opener, a good WWE championship match, an eye-candy-decent Divas match to give you a breather, and a rock solid Rumble match, this show was quite impressive and helped kick off what I felt was the best year in wrestling since maybe 2005 (PPV Wise), 2011. Great stuff, and for sure check this out !


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Royal Rumble 2011*
Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler - ***3/4
Royal Rumble Match - ***1/2
Randy Orton vs. The Miz - *1/2
Eve vs. Michelle McCool vs. Layla vs. Natalya – ½*

Agree on the rating for Edge/Ziggler, definitely one of the best openers of the past few years. Not as high on Orton/Miz or the diva's match, although I don't really remember much of either of them. Loved the first half of the Royal Rumble, one of the best starts to a Rumble ever. The second half was no where near as good IMO which lowers the rating. Still a good Rumble match overall.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Edge/Ziggler... just watched this a couple of days ago actually. Raised my rating to ****. Such an awesome little match. I almost wish this was the match, at Mania, that Edge could've ended his career on (not that his match with Del Rio was bad, but it's not even close to being as good as this match). 

Orton/Miz- ***... pretty good match tbh.

Don't remember the divas match even happening.

RR Match- ***1/2 Good Rumble match, 40-men is a lot... Santino almost winning was lolworthy, and Del Rio winning still makes me sad.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Royal Rumble 2011*
Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler - ******
Randy Orton vs. The Miz - **1/2*
Eve vs. Michelle McCool vs. Layla vs. Natalya – *1/2**
Royal Rumble Match - ****3/4
*

Oh and I just watched....

*Royal Rumble Match
WWF Royal Rumble 2000; 2000/01/23*

_Pretty dull Rumble. Coolest part is when Too Cool do a dance-off and that's really saying something. After Rikishi eliminates them, out come a good 10 lower midcarders, bar Chyna and Jericho (Who both get eliminated in seconds ¬_¬). When number 30 enters, there's only two guys who have a chance of winning and that's Rocky and Big Show. The worst Rumble I've seen so far. _

*Rating: **¾*


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

Can you guys recommend some good tv matches from 2011?????


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

zaqw222222 said:


> Can you guys recommend some good tv matches from 2011?????


*Falls Count Anywhere Match for the WWE Championship
*The Miz vs. John Morrison
_Raw – 3rd January, 2011_

The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan
_Raw – 14th February, 2011_

*World Heavyweight Championship Match
*Christian vs. Randy Orton
_SmackDown – 6th May, 2011_

*Tornado Tag Team Match
*Rey Mysterio & Alex Riley vs. The Miz & Jack Swagger
_Raw – 27th June, 2011_

*WWE Championship Match
*Rey Mysterio vs. John Cena
_Raw – 25th July, 2011_

*Steel Cage Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
*Randy Orton vs. Christian
_SmackDown – 30th August, 2011_

John Cena, CM Punk, Sheamus, Kofi Kingston, Evan Bourne & Mason Ryan vs.
Alberto Del Rio, Christian, Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger & David Otunga
_Raw – 3rd October, 2011_

*Street Fight*
Randy Orton vs. Cody Rhodes
_SmackDown – 4th November, 2011_

*Champion vs. Champion Match*
CM Punk vs. Dolph Ziggler
_Raw – 21st November, 2011_

Plus Cena vs. Punk from the night after Summerslam and the "Trending Superstar of the Year" 4-way between Ryder, Bryan, Ziggler, & Cody.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *Falls Count Anywhere Match for the WWE Championship
> *The Miz vs. John Morrison
> _Raw – 3rd January, 2011_
> 
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The 2000 Rumble was great alone for Lawler's incredible obsession with replaying TAKA Michinoku's eliimination.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Wrestlemania 24

I always liked the vibe of this Wrestlemania with it being outdoors and the whole Florida look if it, should probably have taken place in the summer though. The insane amount of pyro is already one of the highlights of this event.

JBL vs Finlay: ***
Really fun opener en it got time. Finlay is a total badass.
MITB:***3/4
Hard to rate spotfests like MITB, but this is surely on of the better MITB matches.
Batista vs Umaga:*
Nothing special about this one, it was just to get both these guys on the card
Chavo vs Kane (ECW Title): N/A
This was 8 seconds and was just about the moment of Kane winning the title
Flair vs Michaels: ****
This match was kind of special, atleast when it happend. Really liked it being a chopfest lol. Its really no 5* material as some people rate it but it was still really really good/great.
Playboy Mania: Didn't watch
Orton vs Cena vs HHH (WWE Title):***1/4-1/2
At the time I really thought this would be the mainevent but since Orton retained it was understandable they ended the show with Taker winning the title. Nice match here, could have used more time though.
Big Show vs Mayweather:**
The 'moneymaking' match. I got to say this was far more entertaining then most wrestler vs other type of sports guy matches. 
Edge vs Undertaker: ****
Really good mainevent. This match made Edge look really good, he countered everything the Undertaker throwed at him and it was just a fun match to see.

Overall: 9/10

Just one of the most entertaining Wrestlemania's/PPVs WWE has ever produced.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - Royal Rumble 1997*

Rumble Match
***

Pretty dull. The finish was something i really hated to.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

This ^


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> The 2000 Rumble was great alone for Lawler's incredible obsession with replaying TAKA Michinoku's eliimination.


Funaki and TAKA Michinoku where the stars of that match. It was hilarious every time they ran into the ring and were thrown over the top rope immediately. I'm guessing TAKA was the one that got messed up and hit his head on the floor when he was thrown over and while that was brutal looking it was hilarious when Funaki showed up on his own to enter the match one more time.



smitlick said:


> *WWF - Royal Rumble 1997*
> 
> Rumble Match
> ***
> ...


You didn't like Fake Diesel making it to the Final 3? At least when they had the PPV Final Four they didn't include him in the match. What's funny is that he really should have been the runner up because if Austin hadn't reentered he would have been the last eliminated when Bret won. I guess it made sense to keep him out of the Final Four on the grounds that Austin Eliminated Vader, Undertaker, and Bret when he shouldn't have been in the match but Fake Diesel was eliminated by a legal guy.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

zaqw222222 said:


> Thanks mate


Most of those matches will be on the Best of Raw and Smackdown 2011 set btw


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Money In the Bank I - *****

Rewatched it hungover as fuck this morning and couldn't get enough of it.

Orton/Taker WM - ****


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cactus said:


> *Royal Rumble Match
> WWF Royal Rumble 2000; 2000/01/23*
> 
> _Pretty dull Rumble. Coolest part is when Too Cool do a dance-off and that's really saying something. After Rikishi eliminates them, out come a good 10 lower midcarders, bar Chyna and Jericho (Who both get eliminated in seconds ¬_¬). When number 30 enters, there's only two guys who have a chance of winning and that's Rocky and Big Show. The worst Rumble I've seen so far. _


Yeah, I agree completely. I reviewed the whole DVD a while back (found it, original version, $8, score) and I had trouble sitting through the Rumble match itself. Just really boring. One of the worst ones, easily.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'd say 1988, 1989, 1995, 1998 and 1999 are much worse than the 2000 RR. But yeah, its not that great. I like it a little more than perhaps I should because it was the first WWF PPV I was able to watch in about 2 and a half years at the time lol.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

The Best of Raw and Smackdown 2011 blu ray looks really good imo, matchwise that is.

All of these were pretty good:

Falls Count Anywhere Match for the WWE Championship
The Miz vs. John Morrison
Raw – 3rd January, 2011

Last Man Standing Match for the World Heavyweight Championship 
Edge vs. Kane
SmackDown – 7th January, 2011

John Cena vs. CM Punk
Raw – 17th January, 2011

The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan
Raw – 14th February, 2011

Steel Cage Match
Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio
SmackDown – 18th March, 2011

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Christian vs. Randy Orton
SmackDown – 6th May, 2011

Tornado Tag Team Match
Rey Mysterio & Alex Riley vs. The Miz & Jack Swagger
Raw – 27th June, 2011

WWE Championship Match
Rey Mysterio vs. John Cena
Raw – 25th July, 2011

Steel Cage Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
Randy Orton vs. Christian
SmackDown – 30th August, 2011

Street Fight
Randy Orton vs. Cody Rhodes
SmackDown – 4th November, 2011 

Champion vs. Champion Match
CM Punk vs. Dolph Ziggler
Raw – 21st November, 2011

And am probably forgetting some matches that were good.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Haven't seen the 2000 Rumble for years but from what I have seen, 1994 was the worst. Terribly anticlimatic eliminations over and over again.


----------



## RealTalk (Jan 15, 2012)

Been watching A LOT of Stone Cold matches lately; about 20 in the past few weeks. So here's my..

*Top Ten Favorite Stone Cold Matches
*
10. RAW May 1997 w/ Shawn Michaels vs. Owen Hart & British Bulldog **** 1/2
Work-rate is off-the-charts here, and the moves are executed perfectly. Crowd loved this, as the wrestlers barely stop here.

9. Over The Edge 1998 vs. Dude Love **** 1/4
Pure entertainment with Stone Cold and Dude. The odds are stacked against Stone Cold, but he comes out on top from 
a great, No DQ, Falls Count Anywhere match. The crowd was with this the whole way through too. 

8. Summerslam 2001 vs. Kurt Angle **** 1/2
Take two of the most intense wrestlers ever and have them go wild as Kurt takes a crazy beating from an even crazier Stone Cold. The ending holds this back, but this is a bloody war.

7. Survivor Series 1996 vs. Bret Hart *****
A 5* match, but it's not as entertaining to me as the other matches on this list. That being said, the psychology and story these two told was great, and was a technical masterpiece, but it had a little bit of everything as well.

6. Raw May 2001 w/ Triple H vs. Jericho & Benoit **** 3/4
Take the tag match from 1997 with Michaels, but turn up the work-rate, intensity, and entertainment even more, and then you have this match. Awesome from four of the best ever.

5. No Way Out 2001 vs. Triple H **** 3/4
His best match with HHH and my favorite with him. 30+ minute battle with The Game, with a great ending in my opinion. Brutal match here.

4. Wrestlemania 17 vs. The Rock **** 3/4
The end of an era, but you can't ask for a better way to end it. Well, other than the ending of this match, but it's a classic match, that has everything that Wrestlemania 13 has, but Wreestlemania 13 does it better in every way.

3. Backlash '99 vs. The Rock **** 1/2
My favorite match he had with the Rock as it's the perfect blend of intensity with entertainment. The just beat the shit out of each other here. I find it more entertaining than WM 17, with the spots and the antics that occur, as well with a more satisfying ending. Even if Wrestlemania 17 is a better match, this is my personal favorite.

2. Smackdown May 2001 vs. Benoit **** 3/4
The crowd and intensity make this match. I love it, they just don't stop in this entertaining match. I like Bret more than Benoit, and the story-telling and psychology is better in the submission match, along with the ending.

1. Wrestlemania 13 vs. Bret Hart *****
This is my favorite match ever; intensity, entertainment, selling, psychology, work-rate, story-telling, this match has it all and does it to perfection. While Survivor Series 1996 is a more technical match, and is also a 5 star match, this match is more entertaining, more intense, and with better story-telling.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RealTalk said:


> B
> 
> 2. Smackdown May 2001 vs. Benoit ***** 4/3*


OVER 5 STARS FTW!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Obis said:


> OVER 5 STARS FTW!


Not really though. I only have one match at that rating, and one match only.

And that's John Cena vs Edge at New Year's Revolution 8*D


Obis said:


> Edge/Ziggler... just watched this a couple of days ago actually. Raised my rating to ****. Such an awesome little match. I almost wish this was the match, at Mania, that Edge could've ended his career on (not that his match with Del Rio was bad, but it's not even close to being as good as this match).


Can't explain my love for this match. Just, everything. Ziggler had this playing in the background while he was doing his Ask the Heel segment on Z!TLIS, and it made me wanna rewatch because he was playing the hilarious bit where Edge cinched in the Edgecator and Ziggler was getting to the ropes, and he was just pounding on him repeatedly lol.

Damn. I know no one will agree with me on this, but babyface Edge was just gr8. Why won't he come back.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

I just watched *Brock Lesnar Vs Big Show Vs Undertaker *from SD! 8/28/2003 
Great match - ***3/4


----------



## RealTalk (Jan 15, 2012)

Obis said:


> OVER 5 STARS FTW!


Haha thanks for that, went back and fixed it. That actually works out to ***** 1/3. Extend the ratings to 6 stars. Why not go one step further?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I think ****** is needed for Undertaker/HBK HIAC. Its WAY above any ***** I have lol.

Also, am I the only one here not that keen on Ziggler/Edge from the RR? I think I gave it ***.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Damn. I know no one will agree with me on this, but babyface Edge was just gr8. Why won't he come back.


Totally. I didn't notice it at the time, but his last run on Smackdown as a face was absolutely golden. After he retired, my interest in catching Smackdown every dwindled. That's gotta be connected.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I was bored of Edge, heel or face, in 2006 with the exception of his stuff with Foley. Still enjoyed a bunch of his matches, but his character was pretty much dull for me the second he lost the WWE title 2 weeks after winning it by cashing in MITB .


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah Edge's unstable persona definitely got old late in his career. I would actually get annoyed whenever I'd see him start pulling out his hair, ragin up for a spear.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

KingCal said:


> I was bored of Edge, heel or face, in 2006 with the exception of his stuff with Foley. Still enjoyed a bunch of his matches, but his character was pretty much dull for me the second he lost the WWE title 2 weeks after winning it by cashing in MITB .


Kind of the same, but i have to admit i marked the fuck out when he came back at SS to save us from Kozlov/HHH. Oh boy, that beard was epic! Too bad that evrything following that return wasn't entertaining ( okay the look on his face when he eliminated cena in the chamber was priceless)
Personnaly i was expecting great things when he came back to raw and speared randy, but we all know what happened then...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

the frenchise said:


> Kind of the same, but i have to admit i marked the fuck out when he came back at SS to save us from Kozlov/HHH. Oh boy, that beard was epic! Too bad that evrything following that return wasn't entertaining ( okay the look on his face when he eliminated cena in the chamber was priceless)
> Personnaly i was expecting great things when he came back to raw and speared randy, but we all know what happened then...


I remember a lot of people were expecting big things from that feud... and it was great all the way up to their terrible match at... Over the Limit(?) (Not sure if that was the PPV, but their first PPV match).

A huge disappointment indeed.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Just ordered Mick Foley's Greatest Hits And Misses, on a whim, from Amazon for £3. Looking forward to it. Is it particularly good?


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Mr Deschanel said:


> Just ordered Mick Foley's Greatest Hits And Misses, on a whim, from Amazon for £3. Looking forward to it. Is it particularly good?


Awesome DVD, one of my most watched.

So many entertaining matches and great brawls. One of WWE's must buy DVD's in my mind.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr Deschanel said:


> Just ordered Mick Foley's Greatest Hits And Misses, on a whim, from Amazon for £3. Looking forward to it. Is it particularly good?


Did you get the three disc version?


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

Here's a weird question... with the WW*F* DVDs (pre-name change/lawsuit), you sometimes see them resealed, but with the insert removed. Highspots.com sells them like that all the time, saying it was because the insert still had the WWF name and was actually removed by the manufacturer (not them). Uh, what's the point? The disc, the feature, & the artwork still have "WWF" on it. Never been able to figure out why they did that.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

TelkEvolon said:


> Awesome DVD, one of my most watched.
> 
> So many entertaining matches and great brawls. One of WWE's must buy DVD's in my mind.


Awesome, looking forward to it!



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Did you get the three disc version?


No, two. What's on the third disc?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Mr Deschanel said:


> Just ordered Mick Foley's Greatest Hits And Misses, on a whim, from Amazon for £3. Looking forward to it. Is it particularly good?





WrestlingforEverII said:


> Did you get the three disc version?


Ha, was just about to ask the same thing lol.

Anyway, the Foley set is one of my favs. A couple of "not exactly great" matches on there that could either be loved or hated (aka the ECW matches_, but then it also has some fucking tremendous stuff as well. The third disc, if you got that version, is top fucking quality and brings the overall set up a ton as well.

Edit: Damn, you only got the 2 disc version. Ah well, the 2 discs are still quality. Oh, and I forgot the bonus promos and shit! Has THE greatest promo in the history of everything on there (imo of course).

The third discs has:

No Hold Barred, Falls Count Anywhere Match for the Intercontinental Championship
Mick Foley vs. Randy Orton
Backlash - 18/04/04

Hardcore Match
Mick Foley vs. Edge
WrestleMania 22 - 02/04/06

Mick Foley & Edge (w/ Lita) vs. Terry Funk & Tommy Dreamer (w/ Beulah McGillicutty)
ECW One Night Stand - 11/06/06

I Quit Match
Mick Foley vs. Ric Flair
SummerSlam - 20/08/06


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

mm kinda funny I just found this while surfing the net

http://segundacaida.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> mm kinda funny I just found this while surfing the net
> 
> http://segundacaida.blogspot.com/


It's not who you think it is. There's another Segunda Caida over at DVDVR forums.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Cactus said:


> It's not who you think it is. There's another Segunda Caida over at DVDVR forums.


well... yeah, I knew it wasn't our Caida here, since there are six contributors to the blog... (Nick, S.L.L., Phil, EricR, Tom, Lee Benaka) I just thought it would be interesting to post. No idea what DVDVR forums are though. It would be funny if our Caida was actually six people =P


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Ahh, the tag team championship scramble from summerslam 1999 is actually decent you know



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah Edge's unstable persona definitely got old late in his career. I would actually get annoyed whenever I'd see him start pulling out his hair, ragin up for a spear.


I thought it was stupid! Then I started marking for it...

Fuck logic lol


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Is there any info anywhere about what the running time is for the new Rock documentary?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I thoroughly enjoy stumbling upon old episodes of Nitro and Smackdown on VHS tapes, because of matches like these...

*Arn Anderson vs. Randy Savage*
_Nitro 1/1/1996_

Didn't have very high hopes for this one, considering it was the first match of the show. Turned out very nicely in fact. Arn had cost Savage the WCW Title at Starrcade, so Savage is all over him from the opening bell. But as soon as Double A finds an opening, he goes after Randy's heavily taped arm. From there it's signature Arn Anderson isolation. Great armwork that Savage sells wonderfully, especially when he instinctively goes for the left hand jab and has to pull back in pain. We get to see Arn's famous fake a punch hit the ddt spot as well, which the crowd goes nuts for. Eventually the finish comes when the ref gets knocked out and Arn goes for the brass knuckles in his tights, but Savage catches him and nails him with it instead, then slips the knucks back in Arn's tights. Great little match.

*****

*Chris Benoit vs. Charlie Haas*
_Smackdown 1/23/2003_

This match is extremely similar to the one above. Haas worked on Benoit's left arm throughout the match, which makes a ton of sense because then he can't lock in the crossface. Oddly enough, Tazz of all people pointed that out. This was about as textbook as it gets, and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that. Top notch psychology and good selling from Benoit.

*****

*Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio*
_Smackdown 1/23/2003_

t's Angle/Mysterio, how can this not be great? Not a whole lot to say here, just an awesome sprint full of great spots and fantastic counters. Pretty creative ending too, as a finisher wasn't involved at all. If you like their Summerslam match, check this one out too. Should've made it onto one of Rey's sets.

****1/2*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
World's Greatest Tag Team(c) vs. Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman
_Smackdown 8/14/2003_

Before I type anything else, if you're a fan of the Vengeance match between these two teams (and really, who isn't?) then do yourself a huge favor and go watch this one RIGHT NOW. Structured about as perfectly as it could have been. Starts out hot and heavy with tons of action all over the place, then you hit a commercial. It's iso time on Rey, and damn it was this really well done. Time and time again you thought Rey was gonna make the hot tag but he would constantly be cut off on his way or caught with a backbreaker or dropkick or something when he was about to hit his big offensive move that sets up the crawling period. Finally when Rey makes the tag, action gets crazy again. The best part of this match by far is the incredible markout moment where Haas actually kicks out of the Shooting Star Press after Rey hits a 619 on Shelton, which kinda cost Kidman several seconds where they could've won the match. That moment easily could've created some tension and the two could've feuded for a while, but I'm pretty sure that didn't happen. Regardless of that, this is a fantastic tag match that I might put just above their Vengeance match. Can't say enough good things about it.

******

*Other ratings:*

Chris Benoit vs. Lord Steven Regal (Nitro 1/1/96) - ***3/4* 
The Undertaker vs. Big Show (Smackdown 8/14/2003) - *****


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Couldn't sleep so I got around to watching the documentary off the latest Austin DVD, all 4 hours or so.

Amazing. After watching it I felt a whole new level of respect for Steve. I mean you know about his struggles in ECW and WCW, the neck injury, his 2002 dispute, etc. but you don't know everything. You don't know the details or the emotion he had along the way. Looked like he was getting pissed off during the interview just talking about WCW :lmao.

Just getting to see the personal side of things really allows you to appreciate him more. I never even knew all the stuff he did after Raw in '03/'04 with the crowd and all. You really get to know Steve Austin the person rather than just Steve Austin the performer. That on top of the Somewhere Down In Texas promo at the end really made me love, as much as you can heterosexually love a man you don't know, Steve Austin the man.

Great doc. WWE never disappoints with these.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

^Never knew that match existed until about 20 minutes ago and I gave it a watch immediately. I really enjoyed it. Benoit's ruthless pursuit of Taker's leg, Taker's selling, the finish which was a lot more desperate of Taker than we're used to seeing, and Benoit looked like a million bucks in it.

***1/2


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I like all 3 Benoit/Undertaker matches, but never thought too much of them (doubt I'd go above *** for any of them, and *** is probably pushing it too from what I remember of them lol). Such a shame they only wrestled each other in 2000, when Undertaker really wasn't in the swing of things yet since returning from injury. Considering they were both on SD in late 02/all of 03 and then again from late 05 up to Benoit's death in 07, its pretty fucking shitty that they never crossed paths again. Same with Eddie/Undertaker.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Rumble match was great. Really, really entertaining. **** 1/4


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I liked the Rumble despite it's lack of 'stars'. Thought it was really fun. I don't usually rate them though but I liked it alot.

Liked both title matches too and even found enjoyment in Cena/Kane.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

*Rumble Ratings
*
Triple Threat - **
Divas - *
Kane / Cena - **
Mcintyre(sp?) / Clay - Dud
Punk / Ziggler ***1/2
Rumble - ***

Overall... Meh. I thought it would be better to be honest.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

I've got a thought on WWE DVDs. Seeing promos for the "Best PPV matches" collection lately, it gave me a few thoughts:

1] Is it possible to get TLC matches on it? I know some movies have to start stuff for DVDs when they're making films, so I wonder what time that takes.

2] Why have they stopped releasing the "Best Of 'Raw', Volume..." DVDs? I remember seeing the 2 on VHS that I think ended with Trips & Steph still TV-married, but that's been quite some time.

3] While I agree with many the first Cena DVD came out too early in his career, I think there was too much time between that & the "Experience" set. Also, where are the DVDs for some of the others out there? For instance, the Current (Straight-Edge) Champ?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

TJChurch said:


> I've got a thought on WWE DVDs. Seeing promos for the "Best PPV matches" collection lately, it gave me a few thoughts:
> 
> 1] Is it possible to get TLC matches on it? I know some movies have to start stuff for DVDs when they're making films, so I wonder what time that takes.
> 
> ...


1. I have no idea what you're asking or what that even means.

2. They haven't really. They released a 3-disc set entitled RAW: The 15th Anniversary which covered 1993-2008, also they went back and released RAW: The Beginnings, which covers 93 and 94. And ever since 2009, there's been a Best of Raw set for each year.

3. Between Word Life and The Cena Experience, he had another 3 disc set called John Cena: My Life. Came out in late 07. So Cena, in his 9 and a half year career, has 7 discs just on him. It's been rumored Punk has on a set on the way this year. We'll see if that pans out.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> 1. I have no idea what you're asking or what that even means.
> 
> 2. They haven't really. They released a 3-disc set entitled RAW: The 15th Anniversary which covered 1993-2008, also they went back and released RAW: The Beginnings, which covers 93 and 94. And ever since 2009, there's been a Best of Raw set for each year.
> 
> 3. Between Word Life and The Cena Experience, he had another 3 disc set called John Cena: My Life. Came out in late 07. So Cena, in his 9 and a half year career, has 9 discs just on him. It's been rumored Punk has on a set on the way this year. We'll see if that pans out.


1] Then save it for someone who does.

2] Yes, they have. I am referring to stuff like this. Also, I have no clue what you're referring to about the best of each year; Recall seeing about one or 2 on ads aired during "Raw", but hardly every single year.

3] Thanks for the memory-refresher on Cena's. As for Punk's, I have little doubt he does, but it will disappoint due to them not having rights to his ROH stuff (the way they do for WCW, etc.)< & probably picking less than the best out of the stuff for their company.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think he means the really old tapes that they made during the Attitude Era. It might have something to do with them losing the WWF name but I'm not sure about the timing of all of that.

Edit: I see that I was right about the tapes.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> I think he means the really old tapes that they made during the Attitude Era. It might have something to do with them losing the WWF name but I'm not sure about the timing of all of that.
> 
> Edit: I see that I was right about the tapes.


Yeah. I'd believe you were right about the other part too if I didn't own "umpteen" career collections & the like with logos blurred like on "Cops". (Half the DVDs I check on EBay celebrate the fact if they have the old, un-blurred logos.)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

TJChurch said:


> 1] Then save it for someone who does.
> 
> 2] Yes, they have. I am referring to stuff like
> 
> ...


I know about the RAW tapes. I think they were just released during the attitude era to make some money. I used to have the dvd version and it was honestly pretty awful. I mean, it was entertaining but the matches were pretty average. As for the other sets, I'm referring to these:

http://www.amazon.com/WWE-RAW-Best-John-Cena/dp/B002W1UIW0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327900380&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/WWE-RAW-Best-...I1DS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327900395&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/Raw-Smackdown...M0/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1327900413&sr=8-10


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Royal Rumble 2012*

*World Heavyweight Championship - Steel Cage Match*
Daniel Bryan vs Big Show vs Mark Henry
_Given their limitations with Mark Henry's injury, they did what they could. This wasn't even ten minutes long. Bryan carries on playing his new character to perfection and he really looked like an underdog out there. I'm always intrigued to see how Bryan will take down the bigger men in his matches. The ending came as a surprise and I'm pretty certain it was a botch. Not the worst match I've seen._
****

Kelly Kelly, Eve, Tamina & Alicia Fox vs Beth Phoenix, Natalya & The Bella Twins
_Terrible, just terrible. I can't believe the WWE has managed to make eight good looking ladies completely unlikeable, minus for Eve. She doesn't come of as annoying unlike the rest of the woman. Still, this was an awful match which I'll give half a point to for Kelly's semi-acceptable plancha._
*¼**

Kane vs John Cena
_Cena took me by surprise and actually carried Kane to a pretty impressive match. I'm sure the unpredictability of what could of happen really did wonders for the match, but Cena really did show why he's on of the best workers of the company. This wasn't a five star Flair versus Steamboat classic, but it showed that Cena can carry anyone to a good match if he put his mind too it._
****½*

Brodus Clay vs Drew McIntyre
_A pointless squash. These two should of been in the Rumble._
*DUD*

*WWE Championship - John Laurinaitis is the special guest referee*
CM Punk vs Dolph Ziggler
_Very different from what we come to expect out of a WWE title match. Both guys sold the threat of each others finisher early into the match. Punk and Ziggler all attempted numerous finishing moves in the first ten minutes, but each other countered their efforts with some sick-looking mat wrestling. I can't say I'm a fan of the referee stuff. A few of the spots were mistimed and looked very awkward. It doesn't take away from the fact this was a very good match._
****¾*

*Royal Rumble Match*
_I was enjoying this match initally as WWE wouldn't go a few entrants with a big name coming out or a return, keeping it exciting, but they really went into overkill. There was no need whatsoever for all three commentators to enter and Hacksaw to make a pointless return. A lot of spots could of went to guys like McIntyre, Clay and Kane, but WWE seemed more focused on getting the crowd to pop with a pointless return. One thing I loved about the match was the finishing stretch with Sheamus and Jericho. I was literally on the edge of my seat. Fantastic ending, lackluster Rumble._
****¼*

*Overall:*
That's the first PPV of 2012 done. It was quite underwhelming, but I enjoyed it. Some of the matches I was looking forward to like both World title matches weren't as good as I expected and their was way too much filler on the show. Thumbs straight in the middle.​


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Royal Rumble Match* - ***

The only good thing about the match was the ending between Sheamus and Jericho.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I just tweeted Silver Vision to ask about how long long the upcoming Rock documentary is, that is if they had heard anything.

They quickly replied and said it's two hours long


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Summerslam 2004*

*Dudleyz vs Mysterio/Kidman/London*

Great choice for an opener here. A fast paced match here, as it was only 8 minutes long but it seriously felt like two. Then again, that's what happens when you take 4 high fliers and one of the greatest tag teams of this generation and put them into one match. WWE at the time was trying to get their cruiserweight champion over, and they succeeded here. Good.

*****

*Hardy vs Kane*

After their Vengeance debacle, I wasn't expecting much from this match, but what I got GREATLY exceeded my expectations. They really put Kane over as a monster here, while making it realistic that Matt could win at any given time, and that's a tough thing to do. Short, decent, and hard-hitting. BTW, since we're in Canada... ALL the heels are getting cheered. Kane gets in very little offense but it's okay because they make him look indestructible. 

*** 1/2*

*Booker T vs John Cena*

First in a best of five. I'm a Booker T mark, and I've really grown to respect Cena, so I'm not going to be so hard on this match as other people are. I know its only 6-7 minutes long, but as far as being the first match in a series goes ? It's pretty decent as they don't show their full hands, allowing for future matchups to tell a different story. Always love seeing the spinarooni , so this stuff was decent for me. Average.

*** 1/2*

*Batista vs Jericho vs Edge*

This match was strange. First of all, Edge was booed as a face in his own hometown, getting smaller pops then Batista and Jericho. Second of all, this match was really just a series of one-on-one matches. Not a COMPLETELY formulaic triple threat, but DAMN. Just listening to the crowd reaction is the same. Batista is okay here, and Edge and Jericho are pretty damned good. A few near falls here that kept things exciting.

... Actually I liked this match.... Edge retains the belt to absolutely NO crowd reaction, leading to his heel character in a few months. You want to know where his heel character started ? Look no further.

***3/4*

*Guerrero vs Angle*

This was a different type of match-up. Running in at around 13 minutes, the first 7-8 are spent on a purely mat based style, with the idea being that Eddie can match Kurt's pure wrestling ability. If you like that ground based, mat work, this is for you. After that though, the match becomes more hard hitting, with some awesome moments (Belly to belly top rope, Eddie using the Angle slam), and at the end, there is a callback to the WM XX match with Eddie's boot being removed.

Is it just me, or did Kurt COMPLETELY no sell the frog splash, going all WWE 12' Comeback Mode on Eddie at the end in the ankle lock ? Anyways, I like this match.

*****

*HHH vs Eugene*

This is the FIRST Triple H match that I ever saw, so expect something biased here. You can say what you want about this match like "Oh it's Triple H beating up a retarded guy"...Well obviously, its Triple H, what do you expect ? Rewatching this for the first time in 8 years actually made me think something... This could be one of Triple H's greatest heel performances. Seriously.

Let me explain. The tactics that Hunter uses in this match to get heat (Although we're in Toronto so he gets more cheers) are great. First, he throws Lillian Garcia to the ground to distract and then attack Eugene. Then he fakes an injury to attack a gullible Eugene AGAIN. He really takes advantage of the fact that he is mentally superior to Eugene, and thats what matters. The crowd pretty much eats Eugene alive, except when he actually Flips HHH off and gives him the stunner.

HHH manages to make Eugene actually look like a threat, by needing assistance by Flair to pull out the victory. Actually a GREAT story told in this match (As ridiculous as the concept is), and if you can fathom it, you get a great match between two very skillful workers in Dinsmore and HHH.

**** 1/2*

*Diva Dodgeball*

This was my first ever taste of the Divas division. Yes, I was exposed to greatness early. Actually, as a hormone fueled 6th grader, I was into this hardcore. However, this fucking sucks and is completely ridiculous. I can't even give stars... THIS ISN'T WRESTLING. Why not a simple, 3 minute huge tag match ? WHY DODGEBALL ? It's not even a GOOD game of dodgeball either. Seriously, this might be one of the worst segments in the history of WWE PPV, and it honestly gets FIVE minutes, and the best(sarcasm) part is ?.... We don't even get a video package for the WWE championship match.

*DUD DUD DUD*

*JBL vs Undertaker*

When I did my list of favourite Undertaker matches, I didn't include this match because I hadn't seen it in 8 years almost. If I had it back, it would probably be in the top 25. I absolutely ADORE this match. The simplicity of the match really astounds me. There is lots of legwork here, and a great ref bump which leads to some finishers and some trademark Undertaker spots, is absolutely GREAT here. You're probably thinking "Okay, but how is that any different then any other Taker match ?"

Well, it really isn't. It's just my second Taker match that I ever saw and I hold it in high regard, as it really does have alot of drama and good psychology, even for a JBL match. DQ, and post match Taker chokeslams JBL through the limo and basically DESTROYS him. Love it.

**** 1/2*

*Benoit vs Orton*

DAMN. this is going to go down as a forgotten classic. Orton at the time, wasn't known for his tremendous in ring work, so to see Benoit get THIS MUCH out of him, absolutely proves that he was the best in ring wrestler in the world at this time. Benoit goes suplex crazy here, as always, and the crowd absolutely LOVES this. Benoit hooks the sharpshooter as the crowd goes absolutely INSANE, as JR even says "Vintage Benoit".

ORTON ACTUALLY USES THE SHARPSHOOTER. Damn, it was ugly, but who cares ? It's Orton using the sharpshooter. I know Orton is a 10x better in ring worker now, but I miss this character. Great psychology here as Benoit dosen't try for the crossface, and instead opts for the sharpshooter because he is focusing more on the back and legs of Orton. That REALLY is smart. Benoit takes an absolutely SICK hit on a suicide dive.

A tremendous finish occurs on the RKO out of nowhere to end this masterpiece of a match, but DAMN this is fucking great stuff. The crowd actually pops for the title win, as Orton becomes the youngest champion is history, only to lose it to HHH 4 weeks later.

***** 1/4*

*Thoughts:* 

Here's the thing... This show is REALLY hit or miss. You'll either love it or hate it, and in my case, since it was the first WWE show I watched EVER, I fucking LOVE this and it holds a spot very dear to my heart. the first 3 matches are good, but short encounters, Angle vs Guerrero and the Triple Threat have VERY varied opinions, but I like them, HHH vs Eugene was awesome because of Trips's devilish heel performance, Diva Dodgeball SUCKED, the WWE championship match was great, and the main event was an absolute CLASSIC match.

Watch this PPV for the crowd reactions also. The commentators seem legitimately annoyed at how the crowd is reacting to the matches. They call Canada "Bizarro land" atleast 4464 times, which is insulting to both an intelligent wrestling fan, and a Canadian (I'm actually Canadian, yes). Very INTERESTING show to say the least.


----------



## challenger (Jan 30, 2012)

That Guerrero/Angle match was good but I remember being slightly disappointed by it at the time. Just wasn't up to par with their previous matches.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

HHH v Eugene is awesome and would have been amazing in a crowd that actually booed him. I still need to see their Cage match.

Guerrero v Angle blew. Probably the worst Eddie Guerrero match I've ever seen.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Bryan/Henry/Big Show - **
Divas - 1/4*
Kane/Cena - **1/4
Brodus/McIntyre - DUD
Ziggler/Punk - ***1/4
Rumble - **3/4

Fuck the Rumble and the 'surprises'.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

My download gapped at the Triple Threat. I didn't actually find out who won until the end of the Rumble match when Show came out.

The Divas started out pretty decent actually. I was pleasantly surprised at the exchange between Nattie and whoever else was with her, Tamina I think. It didn't really get any better from there, but what can you do.

Cena/Kane was eh except for the aftermath. It was pretty cool to see Kane owning everyone like that. Was the Tombstone Piledriver a message to his brother? Oooo boy.

I quite liked the Punk/Ziggler match. I've noticed that Ziggler is very good at "playing dead" so it was disappointing that I telegraphed the GTS reversal (into a leg lariat I think.) It could have been better I think. Oh well, next time.

The Royal Rumble was fun as Royal Rumbles always are. I liked Cody and Miz lasting. The high number of "special entrants" was appalling though. All three commentators, Mick Foley, Road Dogg, Hacksaw Jim, and then Rodriguez and Kharma, and Khali depending on his position as of now. Nearly a third of entrants that couldn't even be considered part of the competition. Add that to your usual slew of jobbers and the number of believable entrants in the Rumble was at an all time low, sadly.


----------



## RealTalk (Jan 15, 2012)

Great Summerslam 2004 review. I've just watched the triple threat and I'd give it ***. The match was okay, too much one-on-one of course, but the wrestling itself was fine. Edge did get SOME cheers from the crowd before and after the match, but during the match there wasn't much support for the hometown guy. Jericho got the most cheers, I'd argue Edge got more than Batista, but he also got more boos than him too. Decent match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

admiremyclone said:


> I just tweeted Silver Vision to ask about how long long the upcoming Rock documentary is, that is if they had heard anything.
> 
> They quickly replied and said it's two hours long


You sure they didn't say its too long. 8*D


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Royal Rumble 2012*
CM Punk vs. Dolph Ziggler - ***1/4
Royal Rumble Match - ***1/4
Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show vs. Mark Henry (Steel Cage) - **3/4
John Cena vs. Kane - *1/2
Eve/Kelly Kelly/Tamina/Alicia Fox vs. Beth Phoenix/Natalya/Bella Twins - *1/4
Brodus Clay vs. Drew McIntyre – DUD 

Slightly disappointed with the PPV as a whole. Ziggler/Punk was going well until the ending, the Rumble match was good but was far from one of the best. The cage match I thought was really good for the time it got. The rest of the show was forgettable.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - Royal Rumble 1998*

Rumble Match
***3/4


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

So Punk and Danielson tore it up on Raw last night?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

You know what I find really pointless ?

When there are countless threads made everyday in the general forum such as "Pick the matches for a Kurt Angle DVD" or "Pick the matches for a Edge DVD"

Why don't they just come post that shit here ? Are they fucking allergic to us or something ?


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

McQueen said:


> You sure they didn't say its too long. 8*D


Aha, I did make sure to read it again before posting here 

2 hours isn't long enough!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

admiremyclone said:


> I just tweeted Silver Vision to ask about how long long the upcoming Rock documentary is, that is if they had heard anything.
> 
> They quickly replied and said it's two hours long


It doesn't matter how long the documentary is!! Jokes 

But on a serious note I pray the Punk DVD set comes out will be decent timing with him becoming so relevant since last Summer.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Regal fans needs to get all over this shiz.






*William Regal vs Evan Bourne
WWE live event; 2011/04/21*

_Vintage Regal. The crowd consists mainly of kids want to see Evan do some flips to keep them entertained, but Regal isn't have this. He cuts of Bourne with bland headlocks and strikes to garner himself some pretty impressive heel heat. Hot crowd, very good match and REGAL~! You can't go wrong with those three._

*Rating: ***½*


----------



## PRINCE OF PUNE (Oct 3, 2004)

This is just a general question. I've got a pretty big wrestling dvd collection I'm trying to sell away, has anyone got any experience in this area? I've got about 30 2003-2007 era dvd's. If I went to somewhere that buys dvd's would I get a decent price or should I just stick to ebay?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Put them on ebay. Sell them separately instead of as one lot. I did it with my whole collection a few years ago and got a pretty decent price.


----------



## RealTalk (Jan 15, 2012)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> You know what I find really pointless ?
> 
> When there are countless threads made everyday in the general forum such as "Pick the matches for a Kurt Angle DVD" or "Pick the matches for a Edge DVD"
> 
> Why don't they just come post that shit here ? Are they fucking allergic to us or something ?


I've been thinking, Vito is really under-appreciated by WWE. He was such master in the ring, his promos were gold, and his merchandise sold out everywhere. I couldn't even find a 5XL shirt on WWE Shop to fit my ex-girlfriends great-great grandmother twice removed, Vito's number one fan! Second thought, I don't even think he had a shirt. But he had a lawn gnome! Them baby's sold like hot cakes. Every lawn I looked, there was Vito smiling at me in a dress. One even winked at me.

So, I must put this to the wrestling forum. I couldn't decide what matches to include on WWE's first ever 6 disc set, "Vito: What's He Hiding Under There?". Pick the matches for a Vito DVD.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hate to steal Ryder's line but "Are you serious bro?"


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

RealTalk said:


> I've been thinking, Vito is really under-appreciated by WWE. He was such master in the ring, his promos were gold, and his merchandise sold out everywhere. I couldn't even find a 5XL shirt on WWE Shop to fit my ex-girlfriends great-great grandmother twice removed, Vito's number one fan! Second thought, I don't even think he had a shirt. But he had a lawn gnome! Them baby's sold like hot cakes. Every lawn I looked, there was Vito smiling at me in a dress. One even winked at me.
> 
> So, I must put this to the wrestling forum. I couldn't decide what matches to include on WWE's first ever 6 disc set, "Vito: What's He Hiding Under There?". Pick the matches for a Vito DVD.


Vito Was SEX. I like how he used to continuously reference the fact that he was straight in every promo that he ever had (Yes, Vito had promos). I remember once, JBL refused to do commentary with him. With all of this anti-bullying stuff and the WWE's work with GLAAD, imagine how that would go over now ?


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> Vito Was SEX. I like how he used to continuously reference the fact that he was straight in every promo that he ever had (Yes, Vito had promos). I remember once, JBL refused to do commentary with him. With all of this anti-bullying stuff and the WWE's work with GLAAD, imagine how that would go over now ?


Much like Trips & Punk seemingly getting to use whatever language they want, I think it would go over fine.

Only thing that bothers me about work with GLAAD, etc., is that it uses a double-verb... "Be A... Show"?!


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

I watched the extra matches on disc of "The Best PPV Matches of 2011," mini reviews:

*Randy Orton vs. CM Punk - WrestleMania XVII - Film Cut*
Have no idea why this is included as a "film cut." It's actually very annoying to watch because this is not how wrestling is meant to be seen. If I had bought this set for this match, I'd be pissed. Luckily, I already own WM XXVII (as does anyone who buys wrestling DVDs/blu-rays).

Regardless of the annoying feature, this, as everyone has called it, is a gem. Nice little story with Randy's leg being injured, but him having taken out all of the Nexus and leaving Punk alone. Who had the advantage. Some nice simple psychology, and good exchanges. The best part is the end when Punk goes to lift Orton, and Orton fails in an attempt at an RKO. The look on Punk's fact is priceless-both relief and amusement. The finish is coming a mile away, but it actually kept both guys looking strong. A very Cena-ish match for Orton, but with Punk, it's hard to go wrong.

***1/4

*Rey Mysterio vs. R-Truth - Over the Limit*
A nice little opener. This was the start of Truth's push, so you knew he was going over, but these two actually had some nice chemistry. They did a lot in only 8 minutes, which is a nice characteristic of Rey's matches, that so much can happen in so little time, and yet all of it mean something.

***

*Randy Orton vs. Christian - WHC - Capitol Punishment *
Possibly this or their first match is the least of their series, which is saying a lot. They clearly have such good chemistry together that they always come up with something new. By this point in the series, though, they needed to shake it up, which is why the ending is so familiar but the post-match takes the series in a new direction. Christian looks really strong here, and clearly Orton is doing just as much work. I honestly think this series turned Orton into a much better worker, as seen by his later matches with Henry, Rhodes, and Barrett.

***1/4

*Rey Mysterio, John Morrison, Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio, R-Truth, The Miz*
Because there wasn't enough time to go to the three individual feuds going on--Mysterio/Miz, Morrison/Truth, and Kingston/Del Rio, they all got thrown into an unannounced six-man tag match. There's star power to burn here, and Mysterio, Morrison, and Kingston are a high-fliers dream match. The match itself is non-stop fun, with everyone looking great, but with nothing at stake, the match was, as you would have expected, ultimately better suited for TV.

***


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

BGLWrestlingGod said:


> Luckily, I already own WM XXVII (as does anyone who buys wrestling DVDs/blu-rays).***


Speak for yourself. I own a ton of WWE & TNA DVDs, but do not now (nor perhaps ever) own this one, nor did I buy it that weekend.


----------



## trip (Apr 13, 2003)

TGO™ said:


> Found this guy's collection through the WWE DVD news site. He has some amazing stuff. Entire years of Raw and Smackdown!...it's scary how much this guy has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my collection!  Thanks for the kind words. I didn't buy the PPV box sets as a whole though - I purchased the DVD's individually and then the boxes. Mad but not that mad


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

This from a 'Best of WWE 2011' project from another forum; hence the longer reviews.

*Randy Orton vs Christian
WWE Over The Limit; 2011/05/22*

_The crowd is split 50/50 and they aren't afraid to show it, leaving both wrestlers overwhelmed. What makes this match so great is the perfect action-psychology ratio. Take for example when Christian feints his springboard roll-up move. He lost his title after Orton countered the same move with an RKO a few weeks earlier. This time, Christian hesitates and Orton teases the RKO. Both guys stare at each other as the crowd go from being respectfully hushed to losing their shit. Everyone knows that Christian could of lost right there and then and they all let out a sigh of relief when Christian feints the move. Orton was also great in this area. Like when Christian goes for a spear and Orton gets lucky and avoids the spear and gets a two-count from his counter. Orton gets frustrated that he can't put Christian away, and decide it's time for the punt kick. Orton doesn't have the heart to go through with it and is met with a spear for his troubles. Easily on the best matches from both guys careers._
*
Rating: ****¼*

*Christian vs Randy Orton - No Holds Barred
WWE Summerslam; 2011/08/14*

_Much like the Over The Limit match, they try to avoid control segments and manage to go a good twelve minutes of non-stop brawling before Christian takes full control of Orton. Before that, they duke it out all over the ringside area. Christian even tries to escape through the crowd, garnering him some nice heat for himself. Even when Christian takes full control, Orton still manages to get a few counter roll-ups here and there that feel semi-convincing that they could end the match. What makes this series so great is the callback spots. This match has plenty. Orton can now happily go for the punt kick on Christian, unlike the last time where he hesitated. My favorite has to be when Christian attempts his springboard roll-up only to be met with an RKO on steel steps, the very same spot that started the feud in the first place. The ending couldn't of been any more perfect. _
*
Rating: ****¼*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Royal Rumble cover has been revealed. I'm a fan.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Pretty fit cover. At least they didn't have a picture of Sheamus celebrating winning the Rumble as their cover.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pretty sure I called Sheamus winning the rumble about 6 months ago, but hes honestly probably the best option to do so now unless they wanted to push Wade as the next mega heel, which i'm glad they didn't because he is as dull as a knife made of cardboard.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWE is doing good with their DVD covers. (Y)

What do you guys think of the Armageddon '04 main event? I watched it the other day and while it was a bit of a clusterfuck, I thought it was fun as hell to watch. Eddie really steals the show in it.

Anyone who hasn't seen it, it's Taker/Eddie/Booker/JBL for the WWE championship and I'd recommend a watch.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

My only problem with the cover is the lack of Dolph on it. And Hacksaw


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Daniel Bryan barely being on the Cover when he is champ is kinda shitty too. I'm not even sure that is Bryan (inbetween Orton & Kofi) due to the angle.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

I was watching some RAW and Smackdown of 2003 on Youtube and as I was saying a couple of pages back, Smackdown was on a roll, but more than Smackdown I think (from what I've seen) the WGTT were the trully stars on the mid-year. I mean, they've been in a great feud with Eddie and Chavo (after the injury by Chavo) especially in matches. WWE let them show his talent in two great matches on Smackdown and after that Haas had a great match with Angle. They were on a roll.

But not only that, Smackdown was a complete different level. I'm beggining the road to Vengeance and I've witness nice matches between Mysterio vs. Crash & Moore / Mysterio vs. Matt / Rhyno vs. Benoit and they haven't been building up the PPV properly. Of course, the main story was a bunch of crap, especially with the clasless comments about Gowen and all of that but it was a really great year for Smackdown.

RAW was kinda meh. HHH stealing the spotlight was garbage. Pure garbage. The good things I can see is the way they're building Christian. New haircut and new title, the guy was great. Booker has always been a nice worker and RVD keep doing a great job. But Nash and all that crap was unnecesary. At least now I'm watching the re-start of Evolution and that's something fresh after the HHH crap.

But yeah, I highly recommend those fights I mentioned above and especially every WGTT/Team Angle stuff from that year. Guys were great.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I've been pretty bored lately and I'm off work until Sunday, so I decided to put together my own personal match listing for the new Edge dvd, which is out April 10th. These are strictly for my own personal benefits, as I went with matches that would make me wanna buy the set and that haven't been released on other sets. Obviously you know WWE is gonna double dip a bunch of shit though. Here goes, lemme know what you think.

*Disc 2 *

*Intercontinental Championship*
Edge(c) vs. Jeff Jarrett
_Fully Loaded '99_

*#1 Contender's Match*
Edge & Christian vs. The Hardy Boyz
_No Way Out 2000_

Edge vs. Kurt Angle
_Backlash 2002_

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Los Guerreros(c) vs. Edge & Billy Kidman
_Smackdown 12/26/2002_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Edge(c) vs. Randy Orton
_Raw 7/19/2004_

Edge vs. Shawn Michaels
_Royal Rumble 2005_

Edge & Christian vs. Randy Orton & Shawn Michaels
_RAW 2/21/2005_

*WWE Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs. Edge
_Vengeance '06_


*Disc 3*

Edge vs. CM Punk
_Smackdown 4/25/2008_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker(c) vs. Edge
_Backlash '08_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs. Batista
_Night of Champions '08_

Edge vs. Jeff Hardy
_Saturday Night's Main Event 8/2/2008_

Edge vs. Christian
_RAW 5/17/2010_

*World Heavyweight Championship - TLC Match*
Kane(c) vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio
_TLC 2010_

*World Heavyweight Championship - Last Man Standing*
Edge(c) vs. Kane
_Smackdown 1/7/2011_


*Blu-Ray Exclusives*

Edge vs. Kurt Angle
_Smackdown 10/3/2002_

*WWE Championship - Handicap Match*
Brock Lesnar(c) & Paul Heyman vs. Edge
_Rebellion '02_

*WWE Championship*
Jeff Hardy(c) vs. Edge
_Royal Rumble '09_

*World Heavyweight Championship - Edge's Last Match*
Edge(c) vs. Alberto Del Rio
_Wrestlemania XXVII_


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Eddie Guerrero vs Brock Lesnar - No Way Out 2004

*****

Unreal match and my third favorite of all time. Eddie's work on Brock's leg and Brock's work trying to keep Eddie down were both sensational and the ending sequence was fucking great. That's how you make someones first title reign memorable.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

McQueen said:


> Pretty sure I called Sheamus winning the rumble about 6 months ago, but hes honestly probably the best option to do so now unless they wanted to push Wade as the next mega heel, which i'm glad they didn't because he is as dull as a knife made of cardboard.


THANK YOU. Atleast SOMEBODY agrees with me that Wade Barrett is a total bore and should NOT be the next main-event level heel. His in-ring style just screams "Midcarder", and honestly.... Does he have a **** singles match ? 

He was put in THREE singles main events in a row in 2010, and only one was even watchable. What's his best singles match this year ? Summerslam vs Daniel Bryan (A *** 1/4 star match) ?

His promo work is even duller. I swear to god, after every promo I feel like I downed a bottle of Nyquill.

To be fair, this is only my OPINION, so I'm not necessarily saying he's garbage. I'm sure there are lots of people who love and adore him (especially in the U.K), and there's nothing wrong with that at all, but I'm just making a point that he just dosen't do it for me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think hes bad i just don't think Wade does anything that stands out and his heel sthtick has been done a million times before by more interesting people. I don't get why hes so beloved around here.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I've been pretty bored lately and I'm off work until Sunday, so I decided to put together my own personal match listing for the new Edge dvd, which is out April 10th. These are strictly for my own personal benefits, as I went with matches that would make me wanna buy the set and that haven't been released on other sets. Obviously you know WWE is gonna double dip a bunch of shit though. Here goes, lemme know what you think.
> 
> *Disc 2 *
> 
> ...


I'd be completely cool with this match listing. We actually need DVD's with more match listings like this one you just made. WHY does WWE insist on putting the same matches on DVD after DVD... Are they just fucking lazy or something ?

I'm expecting this to be the BIGGEST double-dipping affair in the history of WWE Home Video. Just think about it, there's probably going to be a triangle ladder/ TLC match, some MITB cash-ins, some title wins that are already on DVD (All of his title wins are already on DVD... Seriously), along with his last match, etc.

Gonna pick this up for the Documentary though.... I'm actually willing to bet that I'll own 90 percent of the matches(or more).


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

You're 100% correct on both things. Barrett is terrible, always has been for me. He had a very good match with Bryan, but who hasn't? And yeah, I'm not expecting much from the Edge set. A shit ton of repeats, but if they include just a few of what I did (preferably the SD match vs. Angle, the TLC match in 2010, vs. Orton & vs. Christian) I'll consider making a purchase.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> THANK YOU. Atleast SOMEBODY agrees with me that Wade Barrett is a total bore and should NOT be the next main-event level heel. His in-ring style just screams "Midcarder", and honestly.... Does he have a **** singles match ?
> 
> He was put in THREE singles main events in a row in 2010, and only one was even watchable. What's his best singles match this year ? Summerslam vs Daniel Bryan (A *** 1/4 star match) ?
> 
> ...


He's a solid in-ring worker, and an excellent promo guy. He's had several above average-good TV matches, with Bryan, Mysterio, Kingston, Sheamus, and Orton. I would say his match with Bryan was ****, and his match with Cena at HIAC last year is borderline **** (and that's back when he really was terrible). He also had a pretty good TV match with Jericho.

I'm not denying the fact that he needs someone who's a good-great in ring worker to have a good match, but he *can* have those good-great matches and has proven so plenty of times in the past. Just because he couldn't carry Ezekeil Jackson to a good match this year in their feud doesn't mean he's terrible at all.

Of course it's all opinions, but imo Barrett's in ring abilities get put down more than they deserve, when he has improved over the last few months significantly from where he was when running Nexus.

But hey, that's just me.

As for saying he's dull on the mic, I don't agree at all, but I guess I can see where you're coming from considering the vast majority of his promos over the past year have been pointless or too short that they had no significance to anything. Recently with the stuff with Orton he's had some more meaningful promos and has been showing the stuff he showed back in the Nexus day... but once again, it may just be me. <_<


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

It is impossible to say that Wade gets put down more than he should, because it's also impossible to put his work down enough. Honestly, I am mainly talking about his ring/match work, but when he holds a mic, I sometimes double-check to be sure it's not a "standee" or cutout or something.

For instance, I read that this week's main event will be him & Orton again... For about the 50th time, in a row, he will face a multi-generation wrestler who is also a multi-time Champ... "God save the" audience.

As for the DVDs, I think they put the same matches on them repeatedly b/c they think "(X match) made people buy (X DVD), so it'll make them buy the next one too." On a related note, I bought the last Edge set, & was glad to see the Terri Ladder match on it, but sorry they didn't have him say anything before it, alt commentary, or anything.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Obis said:


> He's a solid in-ring worker, and an excellent promo guy. He's had several above average-good TV matches, with Bryan, Mysterio, Kingston, Sheamus, and Orton. I would say his match with Bryan was ****, and his match with Cena at HIAC last year is borderline **** (and that's back when he really was terrible). He also had a pretty good TV match with Jericho.
> 
> I'm not denying the fact that he needs someone who's a good-great in ring worker to have a good match, but he *can* have those good-great matches and has proven so plenty of times in the past. Just because he couldn't carry Ezekeil Jackson to a good match this year in their feud doesn't mean he's terrible at all.
> 
> ...


He has good delivery of lines but everything he says is a pretty basic variation on the "I'm a bad guy and i'm great" droning promo over and over again and i'm just not feeling it. My distain for him isn't that I think hes shit in the ring (I mean after all I enjoy Miz matches), its just hes so fucking bland their is absolutely nothing original about the guy and to me his defining characteristic is his British accent which IMO is the only thing about him that remotely stands out. I personally don't see why people think this guy is great and then will turn around and call guys like Justin Gabriel, Heath Slater or Orton boring when Barrett barely has a character himself.

Barrett Barrage, blah blah blah, John Cena/Randy Orton i'm better than you, blah blah blah, its my time blah blah blah. Fuck off Wade.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The two things I dislike most about Barrett are his awful, awful finisher and the way he walks. Sounds weird I know, but he annoys the shit out of me when he walks. Seems like he doesn't know how to stand up straight.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The two things I dislike most about Barrett are his awful, awful finisher and the way he walks. Sounds weird I know, but he annoys the shit out of me when he walks. Seems like he doesn't know how to stand up straight.


THIS. Wasteland is the absolute WORST finisher I've ever seen. You can say what you want about the people's elbow/atomic leg drop, etc, but atleast they get the crowd going and can be delivered with intensity. How can we take Wade seriously with that finisher ?

For fuck sakes, let the black hole slam be his finisher, atleast it looks like it hurts and can be delivered with some intensity.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wasteland seems more like it should be a set up move for another finisher or top rope move to me. Like if Wade & Gabriel were still a Nexus tag team and Wade set up Gabriel's 450 with the Wasteland.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

TJChurch, :lmao

McQueen, His delivery is excellent and that's probably why I enjoy his mic work so much. Because even though he gets the blandest material, character, etc. ever, he still makes it somewhat work with his mic ability. His promos aren't always the greatest, but his mic work is... if that makes any sense to you.

As far as the talk of his finisher... yeah, Wasteland is pretty awful. But I think we have to live with it, unfortunately.

As far as the way he walks... :lmao I personally love his walk. It's one of those "I'm better than you" walks (like Vince McMahon and Chris "Honest Man" Jericho)... which may be why he does it.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

McQueen said:


> I personally don't see why people think this guy is great and then will turn around and call guys like Justin Gabriel, Heath Slater or Orton boring when Barrett barely has a character himself.


I was with you... Except for this. Even though I hated much of the first season of "NXT" (yes I watched it) & still hate his "rock band" crap, I can see & enjoy Heath's character. Gabriel is a one-move monkey (love the idea of teaming him with Wade, & WB setting-up JG), & Barrett is nothing special.

Honestly, I watch him, hear them mention his "bare-knuckle boxing" history, & wonder why he didn't try for a career in that. WWE has a lot of names, UFC has a few, but Tyson going in the HOF makes me wonder what that sport has left that belongs solely to it.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Obis said:


> TJChurch, :lmao
> 
> McQueen, His delivery is excellent and that's probably why I enjoy his mic work so much. Because even though he gets the blandest material, character, etc. ever, he still makes it somewhat work with his mic ability. His promos aren't always the greatest, but his mic work is... if that makes any sense to you.
> 
> ...


I think we all seem to agree on wasteland, & I have no problem with the way he walks. I have a problem, however, with his mic-work &/or delivery... The fact that it (using a phrase that fits here) ab-so-lute-ly SUCKS!!" His promos are (agreeing) not always the greatest, but the level they would otherwise be at is made worse by his mic work.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

TJChurch said:


> I think we all seem to agree on wasteland, & I have no problem with the way he walks. I have a problem, however, with his mic-work &/or delivery... The fact that it (using a phrase that fits here) ab-so-lute-ly SUCKS!!" His promos are (agreeing) not always the greatest, but the level they would otherwise be at is made worse by his mic work.


... I see it would be futile to try and argue based on this post, so we will just have to agree to disagree. 

...
...
...
...
:gun: <Insert TJChurch's head here>


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Obis said:


> ... I see it would be futile to try and argue based on this post, so we will just have to agree to disagree.
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...


Why shoot my head? Because I for one know how to use it?

You clearly know how to look at/read things. Next, learn how to process/think about what you are seeing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

TJChurch said:


> Why shoot my head? Because I for one know how to use it?
> 
> You clearly know how to look at/read things. Next, learn how to process/think about what you are seeing.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I'll only go entirely off topic this once, but I want to respond to your question with a question of my own:

Why would I not shoot your head, then?


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Obis said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I'll only go entirely off topic this once, but I want to respond to your question with a question of my own:
> 
> Why would I not shoot your head, then?



You only plan to go O-T one time, & it is to ask a stupid question like that?! I think I stated the only reason you would have to shoot my head right after I (rhetorically) asked why you would do it... Because I know how to use it, & do so. Like if someone (not me) wanted to shoot you, their top choice might be your rear end.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

TJChurch said:


> You only plan to go O-T one time, & it is to ask a stupid question like that?! I think I stated the only reason you would have to shoot my head right after I (rhetorically) asked why you would do it... Because I know how to use it, & do so. Like if someone (not me) wanted to shoot you, their top choice might be your rear end.


There is so much in this post that's so wrong, I don't even know where to begin... so I won't. Just so you know, we don't need anymore trolls on this forum. 

Anyway, may as well give my Rumble thoughts now:

I enjoyed the cage match. I actually really enjoyed it. I loved Bryan's work in it trying to escape the cage at all costs and always running for the hills. Henry was obviously injured so he couldn't do much, so he didn't have so much offense, which was fine. Show looked pretty good despite it being reported he was injured a couple of weeks ago (not sure how valid the report was though). The end was a perfect way to end it and fit Bryan's character perfectly. Good stuff.
***

Didn't watch the divas match, so...

Cena/Kane I thought had a good match going. I would've liked to see more aggression from Cena, but we ended up seeing that on Raw this week so it's kinda whatever. Still though you could feel the hate coming from Cena, and Kane punishing Cena more and more for not "embracing the hate" as the match went on was great as well. The in-ring work was good, and the way it ended was good. I would've liked to see Kane actually beat Cena to back up the fact that Cena has been getting weaker due to not embracing the hate... and it would've definitely added to what Cena did this week on Raw. The aftermatch with Kane laying out Ryder and Cena was good as well. Overall a good match imho, and it served it's purpose of furthering the storyline.
**3/4

WWE Title match was a great match as expected from Ziggler and Punk, until the last few minutes with the whole Laurinitis stuff. The flow of the match really suffered from that, but I guess it did what was expected in keeping the whole "John Laurinitis trying to save his job" while also showing he was still trying to screw Punk all along (just not as directly as it would've been). ***1/2

Clay was throw in there at some point with Drew McIntyre... but I didn't care, so next.

The Royal Rumble match was... interesting. It wasn't really "good" but it was fun. Socko vs. Cobra was hilarious, as well as Ricardo doing Del Rio's entrance and competing in the Rumble (as well as his little action with Santino). Miz lasted a long time, and Cody lasted a long time. Both looked really good in their time in the Rumble, though unfortunately they both fell victim to Big Show (who by the way, was a very disappointing number 30). Barrett did look like Orton's bitch in the match, and the Sheamus/Jericho ending was some good stuff. Sheamus winning marks the second year in a role there's been a disappointing Rumble winner, especially since Jericho winning would've been a lot more interesting in the coming weeks. But oh well.... Sheamus was one of the few guys that could've won it anyway (Orton and Barrett really were the only other two that I could've seen winning it besides Jericho). I was half-expecting a surprise HHH return, but thankfully that didn't happen. Overall, a fun Rumble match, but I wouldn't call it one of the best by any means.

Overall I think the PPV was solid from top to bottom. It was nothing excellent, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Obis said:


> There is so much in this post that's so wrong, I don't even know where to begin...


Move this to you signature, so it's on everything you post. Then, add the real response to what I wrote, which is you have nothing worthwhile to say about it, & there is nothing I said you can argue.



Obis said:


> Just so you know, we don't need anymore trolls on this forum.


Did you feel that way when you joined? Yet you decided to regardless?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It would be nice if we could stop bickering like kiddies.

As far as Barrett goes, I've always been on the same page as Queeny with that one. I find him astoundingly bland and boring in general.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I was wondering how many matches you guys have at 5 stars ? Here's my list, in no specific order at all.

*K1ngOfK1ngs ***** Matches*

Triple H vs Steve Austin 3SOH: NWO 01
Chris Benoit vs Shawn Michaels vs Triple H: WM XX
Bret Hart vs Steve Austin Submission Match: WM 13
Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker: WM 25
Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker HIAC: BB 97
Magnum TA vs Tully Blanchard I Quit: STRC 85
Randy Savage vs Ricky Steamboat: WM 3
Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat: CTR 89
Cactus Jack vs Triple H: RR 00
Ric Flair vs Terry Funk: COTC 89
Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle: RR 03

*Barely Missed*

Triple H vs Undertaker: WM 27
Triple H vs Batista: Ven 05
Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon: WM X
Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon: SS 95
Undertaker vs Kurt Angle: NWO 06
Bret Hart vs Undertaker: ONO 97
Shawn Michaels vs Mankind: MG 96
Steve Austin vs The Rock: WM 17
CM Punk vs John Cena: MITB 2011
Steve Austin/Triple H vs Chris Benoit/Chris Jericho: Raw 01
Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero: HH 97

Now remember, that's my opinion, and it's also off the top of my head so don't chastise me for these.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*****


Chris Benoit vs. Kurt Angle RR03
Austin vs. Bret Hart WM13
Undertaker vs. HBK BB97
Undertaker vs. HBK WM25
Austin vs. Rock WM17
Austin vs. HHH NWO01
Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart WM10 (I had actually completely forgotten about this match. I need to rewatch it, but I remember having it at *****)

Matches that come close
Undertaker vs. Lesnar NM02 HIAC
Undertaker vs. Angle NWO 06 and their SD match in 03
Cactus Jack vs. HHH RR00
Austin vs. Angle Summerslam 01
HBK vs. Y2J WM19
HBK vs. Razor Ramon WM10


Off the top of my head. The close to matches are my very high-end ****3/4 matches (obviously). Both lists are in order from best (top) to worst (bottom).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*****

Benoit/HBK/HHH - WM XX
Austin/Rock - WM XIX
Austin/Trips - NWO '01
Cena/Umaga - RR '07
Eddie/Brock - NWO '04
Punk/Cena - MITB '11
HBK/Razor - SS '95
Angle/Taker - NWO '06
Taker/HBK - Bad Blood '97
Austin/Bret - WM 13


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

CM Punk 3-Disc DVD coming soon:

http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/2012/02/01/aow-80-mikey-whipwreck-live/

He makes the announcement at 3:15 onwards. Sounds awesome so far.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> CM Punk 3-Disc DVD coming soon:
> 
> http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/2012/02/01/aow-80-mikey-whipwreck-live/
> 
> He makes the announcement at 3:15 onwards. Sounds awesome so far.


Apparently, he is very hands on with the documentary especially when he is allowed to choose what music will play during the documentary. There will be no narrator in the documentary since Punk hated the narrator on the Randy Orton documentary.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

From what Punk was saying on Colt Cabana's Art of Wrestling, it sounds pretty awesome.

Punk has been given total control of this DVD, he will be having his friends bands playing the soundtrack and in the video packages.

He will pick his own matches, people who will be interviewed and it seems like it will be set as as "day in the life" documentary style with cameras following Punk around.

Should be intersting.

You can here punk talk about it at the start of this podcast:

http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/2012/02/01/aow-80-mikey-whipwreck-live/


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

My list. Strictly WWE-owned stuff.

*WWF/E:*
Randy Savage vs Ricky Steamboat (3/29/1987)
Bret Hart vs Mr. Perfect (6/13/1993)
Owen Hart vs Bret Hart (Cage) (8/29/1994)
Steve Austin vs Bret Hart (Submission) (3/23/1997)
The Hardyz vs Edge & Christian Vs The Dudley Boyz (TLC) (8/27/2000)
Steve Austin vs The Rock (4/1/2001)
Steve Austin & Triple H vs Chris Jericho & Chris Benoit (5/21/2001)
Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle (1/19/2003)
Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker (4/5/2009)
John Cena vs CM Punk (7/17/2011)

*NWA/WCW:*
Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat (5/29/1984)
Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat (2/3 Falls) (4/2/1989)
Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat (3/18/1989) (Landover show)
Ric Flair vs Terry Funk (I Quit) (11/15/1989)


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Picked up the best of raw and smackdown 2011 blu ray last night. I thought from the first time I saw the match listing that they pretty much cherry picked the best of each brand from last year, and was REALLY excited for it. 

I was hoping that Punk's July promo wasn't the MitB vingnette but the actual promo...and it IS the promo and unlike the live broadcast the word "douchebag" isn't censored (Yet R Truth's "pissin' me the hell off" from the draft show still is). And it was cool to see the contract signing in its entirety. 

I can't wait to dive into more of this over the weekend. For those of us in the states, Best Buy has it priced at 24.95 but after tax rang up to 24.60. For a three blu ray set that's a hell of a deal.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - Royal Rumble 2000*

Rumble Match
***1/4


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Great news all around on the Punk dvd. I hope he has absolute full power to pick every single match. Guess who's doing a fantasy match listing for this one too? Yep, this guy.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Only matches I've had at a full 5 stars are the 3SOH between HHH/Austin, and Chi Town Rumble.

Austin/Hart WM13
WMXX Triple Threat
Taker/Michaels HIAC from Badd Blood 97 
Austin/Rock WM17

Those 4 are very strong **** 3/4


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Great news all around on the Punk dvd. I hope he has absolute full power to pick every single match. Guess who's doing a fantasy match listing for this one too? Yep, this guy.


Get it done homie !

I will go out on a limb and say if they release it in septemberish (Like the Cena and Orton RTW DVDS), It'll include Punk's WM match, his Survivor Series match with Del Rio, and his Summerslam match with Cena (Since it wasn't on best PPV matches). Those are 3 very likely matches.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, here's my go on the Punk dvd. It's extremely difficult because he has so much good shit. I left out anything vs. Undertaker because he either got squashed or it was a screwjob or I just haven't heard anything about it. I left out the match with Bryan because it should on the Best of RAW/SD 2012 dvd. The obvious one missing is the Summerslsm match with Cena but I just don't think he'll go with that one over MITB, plus I don't see it being a blu ray exclusive. 

*Disc 2*

CM Punk vs. Justin Credible
_ECW on Sci Fi 8/1/2006_

CM Punk vs. Elijah Burke
_Judgment Day 2007_

*ECW Championship*
John Morrison(c) vs. CM Punk
_ECW on Sci Fi 9/4/2007_

*ECW Championship*
Chavo Guerrero(c) vs. CM Punk
_ECW on Sci Fi 3/4/2008_

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
CM Punk vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. John Morrison vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. MVP vs. Chris Jericho
_Wrestlemania XXIV_

CM Punk vs. Edge
_Smackdown 4/25/2008_

*World Heavyweight Championship - Steel Cage Match*
Chris Jericho(c) vs. CM Punk
_RAW 9/15/2008_

*Intercontinental Title #1 Contender's Tournament Finals*
CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio
_Armageddon 2008_


*Disc 3*

*Samoan Strap Match*
CM Punk vs. Umaga
_Judgment Day 2009_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy
_RAW 6/15/2009_

*World Heavyweight Championship - TLC Match*
Jeff Hardy(c) vs. CM Punk
_Summerslam 2009_

*If Rey loses, he must join the S.E.S.*
CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio
_Extreme Rules 2010_

*Last Man Standing Match*
CM Punk vs. Randy Orton
_Extreme Rules 2011_

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. CM Punk 
_Money in the Bank 2011_

*WWE Championship*
Alberto Del Rio(c) vs. CM Punk
_Survivor Series 2011_

CM Punk vs. Dolph Ziggler
_RAW 11/21/2011_


*Blu-Ray Exclusives*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs. Batista
_Great American Bash 2008_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs. JBL
_Summerslam 2008_

*#1 Contender's Match*
CM Punk vs. John Cena
_RAW 8/22/2011_

*WWE Championship - TLC Match*
CM Punk(c) vs. The Miz vs. Alberto Del Rio
_TLC 2011_


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*#1 Contender's Match*
CM Punk vs. John Cena
RAW 8/22/2011

It actually wouldn't be fair for this match not to be released on DVD. Why hasn't it been already ? It's probably my only problem with the RAW/SD 2011 set, alongside the Punk/Mysterio/Del Rio triple threat not being on the DVD. It's a *** 3/4 TV match, and it hasn't been on DVD yet ?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> *#1 Contender's Match*
> CM Punk vs. John Cena
> RAW 8/22/2011
> 
> It actually wouldn't be fair for this match not to be released on DVD. Why hasn't it been already ? It's probably my only problem with the RAW/SD 2011 set, alongside the Punk/Mysterio/Del Rio triple threat not being on the DVD. It's a *** 3/4 TV match, and it hasn't been on DVD yet ?


Idk, probably because Cena and Punk have had so many good matches against each other, something has to be left off somewhere. I have pretty high hopes for this set though, it could be one of the best in terms of match quality.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Well, here's my go on the Punk dvd. It's extremely difficult because he has so much good shit. I left out anything vs. Undertaker because he either got squashed or it was a screwjob or I just haven't heard anything about it. I left out the match with Bryan because it should on the Best of RAW/SD 2012 dvd. The obvious one missing is the Summerslsm match with Cena but I just don't think he'll go with that one over MITB, plus I don't see it being a blu ray exclusive.
> 
> *Disc 2*
> 
> ...


You are forgetting the MITB cash ins.

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs. CM Punk
RAW 6/30/08

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Jeff Hardy(c) vs CM Punk
Extreme Rules 2009


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> *#1 Contender's Match*
> CM Punk vs. John Cena
> RAW 8/22/2011
> 
> It actually wouldn't be fair for this match not to be released on DVD. Why hasn't it been already ? It's probably my only problem with the RAW/SD 2011 set, alongside the Punk/Mysterio/Del Rio triple threat not being on the DVD. It's a *** 3/4 TV match, and it hasn't been on DVD yet ?


They left this and that triple threat of a best of 2011 TV shows set? That's criminal. My two favorite WWE TV matches from that year.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Smith_Jensen said:


> You are forgetting the MITB cash ins.
> 
> *World Heavyweight Championship*
> Edge(c) vs. CM Punk
> ...


I considered those but I figured he can just show clips if he wants. Nothing too serious I'd wanna see.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I considered those but I figured he can just show clips if he wants. Nothing too serious I'd wanna see.


True but it would be nice to have the MITB cash ins unedited and uncut instead of clips or a video package.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So, I heard something on the Wrestling Observer podcast today and seeing the news on the Punk DVD got me wondering.

Since Punk is in complete control and made the comment that he's already pissed people off with his decisions for the DVD, who's think we might be getting some ROH stuff? Meltzer was asked if he thought WWE would go out and get footage for a Punk or Bryan DVD, and without hesitation said he thought they absolutely would and that it wouldn't be that hard to get the footage. I'm wondering if Punk has requested an ROH match or two to be in the set.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

will94 said:


> So, I heard something on the Wrestling Observer podcast today and seeing the news on the Punk DVD got me wondering.
> 
> Since Punk is in complete control and made the comment that he's already pissed people off with his decisions for the DVD, who's think we might be getting some ROH stuff? Meltzer was asked if he thought WWE would go out and get footage for a Punk or Bryan DVD, and without hesitation said he thought they absolutely would and that it wouldn't be that hard to get the footage. I'm wondering if Punk has requested an ROH match or two to be in the set.


I highly doubt they'll get an ROH match, but I totally see him name-dropping them by name and have a photo or two of them.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

There's no doubt he's gonna mention them in the bio.

And I wouldn't be shocked if we get indy matches in the DVD as long as they are not against guys currently working with TNA (or maybe ROH).


----------



## RealTalk (Jan 15, 2012)

TLC 2011 Review By RealTalk
U.S. Title Match ***1/2 Good match, the Broski finally takes the title in a great moment that makes this match even better.
Tag Title Match ***1/4 I liked this match, great pace here, entertaining for a match that not a lot care about.
Women's Match *3/4 They looked awesome. That's about it.
Tables Match *** It is what it is, a tables match. Not a really good match, but fine for what it was. Not a fan of either.
Stretcher Ladder Match **1/2 Passable match, bad selling at the end, too long for these two, wrestling wasn't entertaining.
Chairs Match For World Heavyweight Title ** 3/4 Liked it, not the best match they've head, but short and brutal.
Sheamus vs. Swagger **1/2 At least the right guy won here. Not a long match, but decent for what they were given.
Intercontinental Title Match **1/2 Same comments as above. I'm becoming a fan of Rhodes. Like Booker too.
TLC Match for WWE Championship ****1/4 Match of the night, not even close. Really great match, the crowd was into it, no botches, thought the selling and story-telling and action was great too. 

The wrestling wasn't great, but it was a fun show. F-U-N equals a thumbs up from me. Worth a watch for the opener and the main event. I'd give the PPV *** 1/2.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

If ROH matches do get included (and I think it's a big if) I can only imagine them being against guys in the WWE currently. An absolute perfect choice would be Punk vs. Danielson from Reborn Stage 1. Or, go with Punk vs. Gibson from Fate of An Angel. It'd be pretty fantastic if either made the set.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Cactus said:


> I highly doubt they'll get an ROH match, but I totally see him name-dropping them by name and have a photo or two of them.


If ROH hadn't been purchased by Sinclair so recently there might be a chance but no way now that they're owned by a big company. 

But I he's had a match or matches with Eddie Guerrero in IWA:MS that they should be able to get. Fuck they could probably get Ian Rotten to give them the rights for a free lunch next and a 30 second highlight clip of him on NXT.

Punk also has don stuff with Rey but WWE won't put that on the DVD because Rey isn't wearing his mask in those matches.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Definitely looking forward to this Punk DVD, especially with him having full control over it. I don't think we will see any of his Indy stuff but he has enough quality matches in the WWE to make it one of the best sets out there!


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

What do you guys have Hogan/Warrior at Wrestlemania at?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats one of those matches that hard to rate because I enjoy it much more than I think its good so that being said i'd say something like *** 1/2-3/4 or so.


----------



## RealTalk (Jan 15, 2012)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> What do you guys have Hogan/Warrior at Wrestlemania at?


I have it at ****1/2. It's an awesome match, top 2 guys in the company, big match, couldn't have asked for a better match given that they're two of the best technical masters of our time. If it's not Warrior's best, then it's his second best to Wrestlemania 7 with Savage. Top 5 Hogan match no question about it. If it's not Hogan's best match, then it would also be second to ANOTHER Randy Savage Wrestlemania match, Wrestlemania 5.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

Wats everyones opinion on 

Angle vs Eddie from WMxx 
Y2J vs HBK Mania 19
Eddie vs lesnar nwo 2002 and if the goldberg interference pissed u off?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*** 3/4
**** 1/4
**** 1/2 and no.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Angle v Eddie is good.

Michaels v Jericho is really good if still overrated. Only watched it once.

Lesnar v Eddie is awesome and the interference bothers me on some watches and doesn't bother me on other watches. Overall I don't think I'd like the match any more or less if Goldy hadn't gotten involved. Kind of made Eddie's win look a little flukey though. So maybe I would like it more?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

tboneangle said:


> Wats everyones opinion on
> 
> Angle vs Eddie from WMxx
> Y2J vs HBK Mania 19
> Eddie vs lesnar nwo 2002 and if the goldberg interference pissed u off?


*** (great match, but still overrated)
****1/4 (outstanding)
****1/4 (outstanding)


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Was watching some random TV matches today and came across some matches you don't hear too many people talking about. So what are your thoughts on these three.

Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle Iron Man Match -RAW 2005
The Rock vs Ric Flair - RAW 2002
Chris Benoit vs Stone Cold - Smackdown 2001

1. This was a cool match on a fun episode of RAW in general. The ending angered me at the time but was a good way to blow off the feud. *4/5*

2. Rock isn't known for his ring skills and Flair was way out of his prime but I thought this was solid for what its worth. Watched this with an open mind and left it feeling fine with it. Average yet fun first time match up. _*3/5*_

3. Great, great match. Very overlooked match here. Period. _*4.5/5*_


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Michaels/Jericho ~ **** 1/2
Eddie/Lesnar ~ **** 1/4
Eddie/Angle ~ *** 1/4


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

tboneangle said:


> Wats everyones opinion on
> 
> Angle vs Eddie from WMxx
> Y2J vs HBK Mania 19
> Eddie vs lesnar nwo 2002 and if the goldberg interference pissed u off?


****1/4
****1/2
****1/4 and nope.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

im torn on eddie vs lesnar,like stated above some watches bother me and others dont. also i dont get why some of the eddie vs angle ratings are low,maybe i should re watch


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

tboneangle said:


> Wats everyones opinion on
> 
> Angle vs Eddie from WMxx
> Y2J vs HBK Mania 19
> Eddie vs lesnar nwo 2002 and if the goldberg interference pissed u off?


***
****1/2
****3/4 and I don't mind the Goldberg interference. Set up Goldberg/Lesnar for WM nicely (even if it turned out shit lol), and hey, Eddie was all about lying, cheating and stealing, and he essentially stole the WWE title from Lesnar. Fit in with his character, kept Lesnar strong going to WM, and like I said, set up Goldberg/Lesnar match.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I figured I'd dust off Beyond The Mat and give it a watch for the first time in ages. 

What was the reaction to this documentary back when it came out? Obviously, WWE co-operated at the time it was being made because Vince and co are all over it in interviews and there is so much behind the scenes stuff, especially from Royal Rumble 1999. Did Vince then object to it when he saw the finished product? 

Is Beyond The Mat generally looked at positively on here?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't think the Goldberg interference took away from what that match was all about setting up, and that's Eddie's moment. When you first see it, you don't go "Hey, Goldberg's the only reason Eddie is champion". You look at the way the arena goes off, the way Eddie goes off, and all you're left thinking about is how big that moment is for Eddie. If that's what you're left appreciating, rather than thinking about Goldberg, then I think the interference was done right. I'm always left thinking this.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

admiremyclone said:


> I figured I'd dust off Beyond The Mat and give it a watch for the first time in ages.
> 
> What was the reaction to this documentary back when it came out? Obviously, WWE co-operated at the time it was being made because Vince and co are all over it in interviews and there is so much behind the scenes stuff, especially from Royal Rumble 1999. Did Vince then object to it when he saw the finished product?
> 
> Is Beyond The Mat generally looked at positively on here?


I only just got around to watching this about a year ago after hearing so much about it for a number of years before. Always heard positive things about it... which is why I was disappointed to fuck when I watched it and thought it was pretty fucking shit :lmao. Way way way down the list of documentaries for me. WWE have done a TON better documentaries (on promotions, wrestlers etc), and as far as... ummm... what's that word I'm looking for... "indy" maybe? As far as "indy" documentaries go, there are much better ones too (the ones about ECW and WCCW come to mind).


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

KingCal said:


> I only just got around to watching this about a year ago after hearing so much about it for a number of years before. Always heard positive things about it... which is why I was disappointed to fuck when I watched it and thought it was pretty fucking shit :lmao. Way way way down the list of documentaries for me. WWE have done a TON better documentaries (on promotions, wrestlers etc), and as far as... ummm... what's that word I'm looking for... "indy" maybe? As far as "indy" documentaries go, there are much better ones too (the ones about ECW and WCCW come to mind).


I'm actually enjoying it. Although, who the fuck is that idiot guy who is friends with Terry Funk? He's bitching and sulking about not being asked to be on the show where Terry is retiring. He's so clearly playing to the camera, and he keeps talking like he's on a show doing a promo. He's annoying the crap out of me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I remember reading Terry's book and he was talking about that guy. Its just some guy who used to work with Terry way back and is an old friend.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Ratings for the following:

Mankind vs The Rock - I Quit match, Royal Rumble 1999
Mankind vs The Rock - Last Man Standing, St. Valentine's Day Massacre 1999

I know the 'I Quit' match is the more infamous due to the insane number of chair shots dished out to Foley. But I've always been more partial to the LMS match. They both just beat the crap out of each other, and the spot where Mankind takes a back drop off the announcer's desk and you can see his knee hit the table with the ringbell on is BRUTAL. Your leg isn't supposed to hit something and bend that way!

Plus, you get a People's Elbow followed by Rocky singing "Smackdown Hotel"...what's not to love!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

admiremyclone said:


> Ratings for the following:
> 
> Mankind vs The Rock - I Quit match, Royal Rumble 1999
> Mankind vs The Rock - Last Man Standing, St. Valentine's Day Massacre 1999
> ...


*raises hand* I know I know!!! EVERYTHING. 

I think I have both matches around ***3/4-****. Been a while since I watched em though.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

KingCal said:


> *raises hand* I know I know!!! EVERYTHING.
> 
> I think I have both matches around ***3/4-****. Been a while since I watched em though.


I think that your open hatred for The Rock is a little TOO convincing. So, you're probably a closet Rocky fan. Just another one of the millions... 

Get them watched and tell me what you think.

I Quit - ******Last Man Standing - *****1/4*


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I ain't in the closet about anything. Which is good because apparently The Rock doesn't like gays :lmao.

And nah, I don't think I'll watch those matches any time soon . I need to find another 50+ matches for my top 100 WCW matches list. By the end of the month. Which means watching a hell of a lot more than just 50 matches. I shouldn't have been so lazy the last few months .


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - Royal Rumble 2001*

Rumble Match
***1/4
The over the top blurring is really annoying. Wish i had of found the match without it. Most of the Rumbles seem to follow a very formulaic pattern.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

what are your favourite cm punk matches in wwe and except with cena?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Epic Journey of Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson...

I'm sure the WWE section is buzzing thinking Punk used his creative control on the title. :side:


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> what are your favourite cm punk matches in wwe and except with cena?


CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy (TLC Match from Summerslam 2009)
CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy (Steel Cage Match from Smackdown 2009)
CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy vs Edge (Raw 2009)
CM Punk vs Chris Jericho (Superstars 2009)
CM Punk vs John Morrison (ECW Championship match from ECW on Sci-Fi 2007)
CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio (Extreme Rules 2010)
CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio (Over The Limit 2010)
CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio vs The Miz (TLC 2011)
CM Punk vs Randy Orton (Wrestlemania 27)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Shelton Benjamin vs Christian from Survivor Series '04....any good?

And for punk matches...

vs Burke - JD '07
vs Morrison - ECW '07
vs Dreamer vs Burke - ECW '07
vs Jericho - Raw '08
vs Umaga - JD '09
vs Umaga - ONS '09
vs Hardy - NOC '09
vs Hardy - SS '09
vs Morrison - SD '09 x2
vs Mysterio - Armageddon '08
vs Mysterio - Extreme Rules '10
vs Mysterio - OTL '10
vs Mysterio - CP '11
vs Mysterio - SD '10
vs Mysterio vs Del Rio - Raw '11
vs Ziggler - Raw '11
vs Bryan - Raw '12
vs Edge - SD '08
vs Edge vs Hardy - Raw '09
vs Del Rio - Survivor Series '11
vs Jericho - Superstars '09
vs Miz vs Del Rio - TLC '11

Probably forgetting some.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Brye said:


> Shelton Benjamin vs Christian from Survivor Series '04....any good?


A favourite match of mine. Stuck it on my top 100 WWF/E matches list. **** from me, though I can see people only going as high as ***1/2 for it.

A Punk match nobody has mentioned but I fucking adore is against Undertaker on SD during the time Undertaker was fucked up from his "vegetative state" lmao at the premise of that btw). Best match they had together quite easily since their 09 matches were unfortunately very disappointing (Undertaker not at 100% and them usually not getting much time didn't help). They had a pretty good TV match after Breaking Point too if I remember right. Nowhere near as good as the other one I mentioned, but still good.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I love the Punk/Undertaker HIAC match. I'd probably give it *** 3/4 to it. I thought th pace they set was really good. I love how they played off each other's signature moves too. Punk countered Old School into a GTS and Undertaker countered Punk's running knee in the corner into The Last Ride.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

^ Didn't that HIAC match last a ridiculously short time? Like 8 or 9 minutes or something?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think it went like 11 or so. It was a fun match but deserved more time. I liked it but at the same time I was disappointed because it could've been so much better.

And wtf at it opening the show. :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

What does everybody think about that Rise/Fall of ECW documentary was watching it today.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Match length didn't hurt Punk/Taker HIAC at all for me. Now the Breaking Point match I didn't like. Their SD Submission match before Bragging Rights 09 and SD match in Sept. '10 were really good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

andersonasshole900 said:


> What does everybody think about that Rise/Fall of ECW documentary was watching it today.


Really good doc. I'm a huge fan of it and I've already watched it twice since I bought it in December. It's rather long but well worth it.

Got the Best of Raw/SD '11 DVD yesterday. Some good stuff on it and I love how they put that hilarious Christian/Miz/Truth promo on there.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Clique said:


> Match length didn't hurt Punk/Taker HIAC at all for me. Now the Breaking Point match I didn't like. Their SD Submission match before Bragging Rights 09 and SD match in Sept. '10 were really good.


I don't suppose you have any links for those TV matches?

I'm a big fan of both guys and I've only seen the Breaking Point match between the two of them.

Speaking of Breaking Point, was anyone else a fan of this PPV? I'm surprised this concept didn't last longer than the one installment and I thought most of the matches were pretty decent overall. I particularly liked Legacy v DX.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kane-UK said:


> I don't suppose you have any links for those TV matches?
> 
> I'm a big fan of both guys and I've only seen the Breaking Point match between the two of them.
> 
> Speaking of Breaking Point, was anyone else a fan of this PPV? I'm surprised this concept didn't last longer than the one installment and I thought most of the matches were pretty decent overall. I particularly liked Legacy v DX.


I really liked DX/Legacy but other than that I was a little disappointed. Christian/Regal had a solid match if I recall too.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Kane-UK said:


> I don't suppose you have any links for those TV matches?
> 
> I'm a big fan of both guys and I've only seen the Breaking Point match between the two of them.


*Submission Match*












*2010 match*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

andersonasshole900 said:


> What does everybody think about that Rise/Fall of ECW documentary was watching it today.


Best documentary WWE has ever produced. Hands down.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Best documentary WWE has ever produced. Hands down.


Yeah I found it very enjoyable also and the 3-hour length means the essential info was there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I actually pulled a Dreamer last night against my friend. He beat me in 18 straight really close ping pong games so I started calling him Raven (he's watched the doc too) and then I finally won. :argh:


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Best Of Raw & Smackdown 2011 Match Ratings*


Disc One
Miz vs Morrison FCA: **** 3/4*
Ziggler vs Kingston: *****
Mysterio vs Del Rio: *****
Neidhart vs Melina: ** 1/4* (For The SICK Sharpshooter)
Miz vs Bryan: **** 1/4*
Del Rio vs Christian Cage: *** 3/4*
Barrett Vs Kingston: *** 1/4*

Disc Two
Miz vs Cena: **** 1/4*
Orton vs Christian: **** 1/4*
Orton vs Sheamus: *****
Orton/Cena/Riley vs Christian/Truth/Miz: *** 3/4*
Bryan vs Rhodes: *****
Sin Cara vs Christian: *****

Disc Three
Mysterio vs Cena: **** 3/4*
Rhodes vs Jackson: *** 1/4*
Truth vs Morrison FCA: *** 3/4*
Del Rio vs Bryan: *** 3/4*
Air Boom vs Otunga/Mcgillicutty: *** 1/4*
Orton vs Christian Cage: **** 1/2*
Orton vs Rhodes: *** 3/4*
Ryder vs Ziggler: *** 1/2*
Henry vs Christian LJ: *** 1/2*

Disc Four
12 Man Tag: *****
Sin Cara vs Sin Cara: *****
Rhodes vs Orton SF: **** 1/2*
Henry vs Bryan: *** 1/2*
Punk vs Ziggler: **** 1/2*

Thoughts

Well, I'm not going to go in depth with these ratings because well... There are just way too many matches to review in depth. Obviously I can't rate segments, but I'll say this: The segments they decided to pick for this DVD were awesome. From CM Punk's worked-shoot to The Rock/John Cena promos, to the insanely great Mark Henry segments, this is just top notch material.

As for the matches, I think the ratings speak for themselves. As a TV year, I think this is the best combined effort from both brands on television since 2005. We've had years where SD was great in 06, but the match quality on Raw was sub-par. Sure there were great matches, but if I could describe 2011 in one word, It would be CONSISTENT.

TV matches are usually **-**1/4 affairs, with certain main events throughout the year being ***3/4-****. This set and 2011 in general had **3/4-***1/2 matches on a CONSISTENT basis, with some real gems such as Orton's amazing year (workrate wise) and Miz's good TV affairs. For people crying for the attitude eras return, they should look no further then this set. We really are in a "workrate" era. Sure, the moments aren't as great, but the actual wrestling is arguably better.

*Top 3 Matches On The Set*

1. The Miz vs John Morrison Falls Count Anywhere
2. John Cena vs Rey Mysterio
3. Randy Orton vs Cody Rhodes Street Fight

*Top 3 Segments*

1. CM Punk speaks his mind
2. Mark Henry is unleashed
3. R-Truth Promo after Extreme Rules

*Top 3 Omissions*

1. CM Punk vs John Cena
2. CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
3. Edge vs Kane LMS (I know its on the blu-ray)

Overall, check this DVD out if you're a fan of big moments and WRESTLING in general. GREAT SET.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> *Best Of Raw & Smackdown 2011 Match Ratings*
> 
> 
> Disc One
> ...


(Y)(Y)(Y) Good to see someone else enjoying this too. And Edge/Kane is on the blu-ray which I don't own. Same with Miz/Swagger vs Mysterio/Riley.

Have you seen Ziggler/Show/McIntyre/Rhodes from the first SD of '11? Fun as hell.

And I'm still really into that 12 man tag for some reason. I remember loving it when it happened and I still do.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Just watched the Punk v Undertaker series, don't really do star ratings, but in terms of rank;

HiaC
2010 SD (pre-Night of Champions)
Breaking Point
2010 SD (pre-Hell in a Cell)
2009 SD (25th Sept)
2009 SD (23rd Oct)
Bragging Rights (w/ Batista & Mysterio)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

K1ngs you certainly deserve some rep for reviewing a 4 disc set, but I need to spread. Actually pretty shocked you watched it all cause it seems like there's a select few (myself included) in here that review an entire 3-4 disc set. I'm highly looking forward to getting the blu ray in a few days. 2011 was such a damn good year for match quality, and 2012 has started off red hot already. Orton/Ziggler, Bryan/Punk, & Orton/Barrett No DQ all need to be on next year's set.

Oh and I have a question, is the Bryan/Henry match on the set their cage match?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> K1ngs you certainly deserve some rep for reviewing a 4 disc set, but I need to spread. Actually pretty shocked you watched it all cause it seems like there's a select few (myself included) in here that review an entire 3-4 disc set. I'm highly looking forward to getting the blu ray in a few days. 2011 was such a damn good year for match quality, and 2012 has started off red hot already. Orton/Ziggler, Bryan/Punk, & Orton/Barrett No DQ all need to be on next year's set.
> 
> Oh and I have a question, is the Bryan/Henry match on the set their cage match?


Thanks man, I don't think alot of these "smarks" realize how great of a workrate era we are current in. I think people complain about it not because of what's on TV, but the era we live in(Internet dirt sheets). 

When it comes to reviewing 3-4 disc sets, I usually just review it as it goes along. Took me around 3 days to watch the 4 disc set, but I was surprised to see how much it maintained my interest throughout. Next review is Backlash 05, which I got in the mail the other day.

BTW, the Henry/Bryan match is the one from Smackdown where it ends in a DQ, not the cage match.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

I can't recall if I have those Mankind-Rock matches mentioned a few pages back; May have to check the page for what they were, & check my set again.

Also, I like the ECW bit, but am trying to decide whether to by the WCW thing, the DDP-hosted Nitro set, or neither? Opinions?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

WCW set is worth buying imo. Documentary, while disappointing (especially compared to the ECW one), is still entertaining imo. And there are some really great matches on the other 2 discs as well. The Nitro set on the other hand is mostly shit. Best of Nitro my arse.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> Thanks man, I don't think alot of these "smarks" realize how great of a workrate era we are current in. I think people complain about it not because of what's on TV, but the era we live in(Internet dirt sheets).
> 
> When it comes to reviewing 3-4 disc sets, I usually just review it as it goes along. Took me around 3 days to watch the 4 disc set, but I was surprised to see how much it maintained my interest throughout. Next review is Backlash 05, which I got in the mail the other day.
> 
> BTW, the Henry/Bryan match is the one from Smackdown where it ends in a DQ, not the cage match.


Damn, really should've included their cage match. One other match I just thought about was the 4-way the week before with Bryan/Orton/Barrett/Rhodes. But hey, they can't include everything.



TJChurch said:


> I can't recall if I have those Mankind-Rock matches mentioned a few pages back; May have to check the page for what they were, & check my set again.
> 
> Also, I like the ECW bit, but am trying to decide whether to by the WCW thing, the DDP-hosted Nitro set, or neither? Opinions?


Buy the Rise & Fall of WCW (fantastic match listing and a good doc) and pass on the Nitro set. It has a lot of big moments and it stays somewhat entertaining but the match listing is extremely lackluster. 3 matches at ***1/4 or higher I'd say.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I saw people talking about Punk v Taker matches, anyone seen their casket matches from 09?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IBwzICWkSs&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIFRvEARRkk

--------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFmWmesSBX8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj8hcitEASA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2mqVgMPVPo&feature=related


I'm not 100%, but I think these are two separate matches too.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah1993 said:


> I saw people talking about Punk v Taker matches, anyone seen their casket matches from 09?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IBwzICWkSs&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIFRvEARRkk
> ...


I downloaded one back in 09, and the file is still on my PC, I just never got around to watching it . Also saw one live as a dark match after a SD show in 09, but that only lasted about 2 minutes due to Undertaker having just competed in a match with Jericho.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Edge: Decade of Decadence: Disc 3

Edge/Cena - Summerslam - ***3/4
Edge/RVD - Raw '07 - **1/4
Edge/Orton - Raw '07 - ***3/4
Edge/Taker - SD '07 - N/A (Pretty cool moment though)
Edge/Batista - Vengeance '07 - **1/4
Edge/Mysterio - Royal Rumble '08 - ***1/2
Edge/Taker - ONS '08 - ***1/2 (Well aware of the flaws but I still enjoy it)
Edge/Taker - Summerslam '08 - ****1/2

Awesome disc. Absolutely love the HIAC with Taker and the heel/heel match with Orton. Found the Batista match boring as fuck though.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Any ratings for The Best of Smackdown 2009-10 set? Here's the match listing (are the blu ray extras anything special?) :
http://www.wwedvdnews.com/full-content-revealed-for-wwe-smackdown-best-of-2010-dvd-blu-ray/5483/


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Wow, the set actually has a handful of really good TV matches. And a couple of decent bluray extras too. Having Undertaker/Punk from September 2010 kinda makes me want to buy it now :lmao. Fuck it, its only £9.99 for the bluray on Silvervision atm. Picking it up along with the best PPV matches 09-10 DVD which is only £4.99!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Well hey, you're welcome.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Also ended up with the bluray version of the PPV matches set rather than the DVD set, was only a couple of quid extra .

Bastard.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Singapore cane match really caught your eye, huh?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Bought the bluray without even looking at the extras . Probably should have just stuck to the DVD version lol.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hahaha. Yeah the blu ray version of that set is fairly hard to come by here in the states. Not rare, just pretty expensive everywhere. So I stuck with the dvd version last year. Plus the blu ray extras are pretty hit and miss.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> K1ngs you certainly deserve some rep for reviewing a 4 disc set, but I need to spread. Actually pretty shocked you watched it all cause it seems like there's a select few (myself included) in here that review an entire 3-4 disc set. I'm highly looking forward to getting the blu ray in a few days. 2011 was such a damn good year for match quality, and 2012 has started off red hot already. Orton/Ziggler, Bryan/Punk, & Orton/Barrett No DQ all need to be on next year's set.
> 
> Oh and I have a question, is the Bryan/Henry match on the set their cage match?


The blu ray was the way to go with this one. The blu ray exclusives are pretty high quality stuff, and really cool to have the entire 15-20 minute CM Punk contract negotiation on there. That was one of my favorite segments from 2011 and kinda rounds out the "Summer of Punk" nicely.

I really liked a lot from 2011 and with MAYBE trying to get the cage match in where Punk screwed Barrett out of leading the Nexus, I think the set's pretty much a perfect summation of the year.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Over in the UK we are pretty fucking lucky when it comes to WWE DVD's and Blurays thanks to Silvervision. Can get hold of just about everything that was released on DVD, with the WWF stuff being in 2 packs in the Tagged Classics collection which is awesome .


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah you bastards are pretty lucky, especially with the ppv releases on blu ray. Luckily if I ever wanted anything (which I do with TLC 2011) I have a region free blu ray player and apparently the discs are region free too.

EDIT: Been rewatching a lot of stuff from _Rey Mysterio: The Life of a Masked Man_. Idk why but I just had an urge to watch some Smackdown matches, and it seems almost everything is coming off better on a 2nd watch. Looking back on the set, it's obviously not filled with classics like _The Biggest Little Man_, but it fills in the gaps of his latest stuff pretty nicely. Vs HBK from 1/29/10 is a really enjoyable little dream match with an ending I had to rewind and watch about 4 times. ***1/4 for that. Vs Del Rio from 10/8/10 is just fantastic. Mysterio comes out for revenge and dominates him for about 5 or 6 minutes straight and the rest of the match is really enjoyable. ***1/2 there. Possibly the best match from the two. The WCW matches are still shit though.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah you bastards are pretty lucky, especially with the ppv releases on blu ray. Luckily if I ever wanted anything (which I do with TLC 2011) I have a region free blu ray player and apparently the discs are region free too.



That's the great thing about having a PS3 as they play the UK blus as well. I wish I had known before buying some last year's PPV's on DVD.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Anybody have some controversial ratings ? As in, ratings that NOBODY(well atleast the general consensus) will agree with you on ? I'd like to hear it.

I'm expecting some crazy Undertaker match from Cal on this one.

*Ridiculous Ratings That Nobody Will Agree With Me On*

Triple H vs Kevin Nash Ladder: **** 1/2*
Triple H vs Shawn Michaels 3SOH: **** 3/4*
John Cena vs CM Punk SS Rematch: ***** 1/2*
Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar UNF 02: **** 1/2*
Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar Biker Chain: **** 3/4*
Triple H vs Booker T: **** 3/4*
Well......MANY Triple H Matches...

Also....Looking back at it... WM 19 may be better than 17... Anybody agree with me here, or am I alone on this ?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> Anybody have some controversial ratings ? As in, ratings that NOBODY(well atleast the general consensus) will agree with you on ? I'd like to hear it.
> 
> I'm expecting some crazy Undertaker match from Cal on this one.
> 
> ...


I agree with your Punk/Cena and Taker/Lesnar Biker Chain match. I didn't like Trips/Nash and don't remember Trips/HBK 3SOH or Taker/Lesnar from UNF. As for Trips/Booker, I have it at like ***1/4 but needs a rewatch.

As for my top five WMs, I have XIX at #4 and X-7 at #5.

#1 - XXIV
#2 - XXII
#3 - XXI
#4 - XIX
#5 - X-7


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

EDIT: To the above question, off the top of my head the only one I can think of is Orton/RVD from Armageddon '03. I fucking love how much Rob bumps for Orton and the finish is sick. I have it at ***3/4.

*Satan's Prison: The Anthology of the Elimination Chamber - Disc 1*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H(c) vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Booker T vs. Rob Van Dam - ****1/2
_Survivor Series '02_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H(c) vs. Goldberg vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Kevin Nash vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton - ***
_Summerslam '03_

*Vacant World Heavyweight Championship - Special Referee: Shawn Michaels*
Triple H vs. Batista vs. Randy Orton vs. Edge vs. Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho - ****1/4
_New Year's Revolution '05_

*Overall Disc Score: 8.5/10*​
- I thought for maybe a millisecond that the original chamber match may not hold up after they've had so many afterwards. Boy was I dead wrong. Still the longest, most brutal and grueling one they've ever had. The barsetter for ones to follow. Everyone played their roles so well. You had RVD being the daredevil and ultimately eliminating himself from the match, Jericho coming in and being the sneaky heel to pick up the scraps and get the eliminations, and Kane just looking like an absolute monster. Hats off to Triple H as well for going through 40 minutes of pure hell. The last few minutes of this are still so epic.

- The Summerslam match is a huge step down from the previous. Match time was completely cut in half and it just felt rushed. Goldberg's dominant performance is fun to watch but that's about it. I think it suffered from Triple H being legit injured.

- NYR '05 may just be my all time favorite chamber, mainly because of the actual wrestling involved and the fantastic storytelling. Benoit & Jericho starting out the match was a great idea, good 5 minutes of wrestling there. Triple H gives another noteworthy performance as he bumps his ass off the whole way through. They did a great job with Edge & HBK to setup their match at the Rumble without making Edge look bad. The constant question of "Will Batista turn on Hunter?" always keeps you guessing and I love how everything unfolds with Trips letting Orton eliminate Batista. Mix all of this in to an incredibly physically demanding match with an all star performance from Benoit and you've got what might be one of my favorite matches... ever.​


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I have the NYR '05 EC as my 2nd favorite after the Raw '08 one. But it's really an amazing match. I need to go back and watch the original.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

The NYR 05 Chamber is fucking amazing. One of my all time favourite matches and moments.

***** 1/2* from where I sit. Anybody else think that the Extreme Elimination Chamber wasn't THAT bad. I mean it wasn't good, but it wasn't THAT bad.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

My problem with the Extreme EC was just the way it was put together. It had potential. Van Dam and Punk going out so early was bad. The botched Holly pin, the awkward table breakout with Lashley and the waiting time sort of killed it for me. That and I actually ordered that PPV with my dad and was pissed beyond belief when it ended at 10:10. But when I've rewatched it, I can tolerate it, especially early on.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Brye said:


> My problem with the Extreme EC was just the way it was put together. It had potential. Van Dam and Punk going out so early was bad. The botched Holly pin, the awkward table breakout with Lashley and the waiting time sort of killed it for me. That and I actually ordered that PPV with my dad and was pissed beyond belief when it ended at 10:10. But when I've rewatched it, I can tolerate it, especially early on.


You ordered December To Dismember ? Do you believe in God anymore ? Just curious, did you order Survivor Series that took place a week before ? 

I don't actually think there is a BAD chamber match, but there have been some sketchy decisions during some of them. For instance, in the NYR 06 Chamber... Why does Carlito and Masters outlast Angle, HBK, and Kane? The match becomes ridiculously predictable from that point on.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> You ordered December To Dismember ? Do you believe in God anymore ? Just curious, did you order Survivor Series that took place a week before ?
> 
> I don't actually think there is a BAD chamber match, but there have been some sketchy decisions during some of them. For instance, in the NYR 06 Chamber... Why does Carlito and Masters outlast Angle, HBK, and Kane? The match becomes ridiculously predictable from that point on.


I did. :lmao

Back then it was sort of a bonding ritual for me and my dad because he worked every night except Sundays.

NYR '06 was strange because HBK/Angle/Kane can go through immense punishment and still win matches but we've never seen that from Masters/Carlito. At first I thought maybe they had big plans for them (they sort of did for Carlito that Summer) but I actually think they were just more focused on the cash in afterwards.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> Anybody have some controversial ratings ? As in, ratings that NOBODY(well atleast the general consensus) will agree with you on ? I'd like to hear it.
> 
> I'm expecting some crazy Undertaker match from Cal on this one.
> 
> ...


WM 19 is EASILY better than WM 17 for me. Without a doubt the single greatest PPV of all time too. I have WM 24 ahead of 17, and I'd probably put WM 26 ahead of it too. And that's just WM's. Got a few PPV's over it as well.

As for crazy out there ratings... Undertaker Vs Austin from Backlash 2002 comes to mind straight away. ****1/4. Its a great match you fuckers!!! And I'd actually go a tad higher on Booker T Vs HHH WM 19 match, ****.



K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> You ordered December To Dismember ? Do you believe in God anymore ? Just curious, did you order Survivor Series that took place a week before ?
> 
> I don't actually think there is a BAD chamber match, but there have been some sketchy decisions during some of them. For instance, in the NYR 06 Chamber... Why does Carlito and Masters outlast Angle, HBK, and Kane? The match becomes ridiculously predictable from that point on.


I consider the NYR 06 match to be a VERY BAD chamber match. A very bad match in general. Pile of shit, actually. Wrote about it a while ago:

*John Cena Vs Shawn Michaels Vs Kurt Angle Vs Kane Vs Chris Masters Vs Carlito - WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match - New Years Revolution 08/01/2006*

Really don't remember much about this match other than what happens AFTER it, so I'm interested in seeing how good (or bad) it is.

Huh, cool, HBK Vs Cena to start things off.

Huh, Carlito is the next person added to the match. Yep, that's about the most noteworthy thing so far lol. Cena/HBK wasn't shit or anything, but there really wasn't anything to it. Best thing so far was probably Carlito hitting the Hi-Lo to HBK who was on the steel rather than in the ring, and the reaction of the crowd when Carlito went after Cena .

Next noteworthy thing? Angle coming into the match. Yeah, don't see this match being that great overall lol.

Angle does a good job in the match though, as his crazy move-fest strategy works in a match like this. He suplexes the shit out of everyone, busts open HBK and just beats the shit out of everyone in general. Then he's the first person eliminated :lmao.

Yeah, more shit happens, and Cena wins. Not sure just yet, but this might very well be the worst Elimination Chamber ever. Will find out for certain when I get to December to Dismember lol.

*Rating: **


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

EC rankings:

2002
2011 SD
2005
2009 RAW
2011 RAW
2010 SD
2008 RAW
2009 SD
2010 RAW
2008 SD
2003
2006 RAW
2006 ECW


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Im not a star rating guy by any means but i stopped Watching WWE in 2008-2010 so are there any 5-Star, or >4 Star Matches or PPV i should watch?


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

Shaun_27 said:


> Im not a star rating guy by any means but i stopped Watching WWE in 2008-2010 so are there any 5-Star, or >4 Star Matches or PPV i should watch?


Go and immediately watch both Shawn Michaels/Undertaker Mania matches.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MiTB 2011 was a hell of an awesome show too.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Shaun_27 said:


> Im not a star rating guy by any means but i stopped Watching WWE in 2008-2010 so are there any 5-Star, or >4 Star Matches or PPV i should watch?


There's a laundry list dude.

Ladder Match - Chris Jericho vs. HBK (No Mercy 08)
HBK vs. Taker (Mania 25 & 26)
Last Man Standing: Edge vs. Cena (Backlash 09)
TLC Match - Punk vs. Hardy (SSlam '09)
Ladder Match - Sheamus vs. Morrison (TLC 2010)
Taker vs. HHH (Mania 27)
Orton vs. Christian (Over The Limit & SSlam '11)
Cena vs. Punk (MITB & SSlam '11)

As far as PPVs go, Backlash '09, Summerslam '09, Money in the Bank 2011, Summerslam 2011 are all great.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Survivor Series 2006*

The first thing to strike me about this show is that WWE do indeed understand the concept of an 'annual', as I see that this has been advertised as the "20th Annual Survivor Series". Where was this logic when Wrestlemania 25 was coming out? It was advertised as the 25th Anniversary of Wrestlemania, when that title should have in fact gone to the show the year after. It was however the 25th Annual Wrestlemania, which sounds just as marketable to me. Anyway. Meaningless whine over.

Overall, this show was average. I literally can't even think about anything to comment on, everything just was. Legends vs Spirit Squad opened the show (it's always funny to look out for Nicky) and then Chavo and Benoit has a United States championship match. What I didn't like is, it had been over a year since Eddie's death at the time of this event and they were still squeezing everything possible out of it. Over a year. Seriously. Match was OK though.

Lita vs Mickie James was also decent, but gold standard by today's definition of a diva's match. Watched the 'ho sale' in full for the first time, and my oh my what a shitty thing to do. Not even as a Lita fan, but as a human being how can you watch this and gain any sort of pleasure from it? What angers me most is the fact that JTG still has a job.

Team DX vs Team Rated RKO is match of the night. Before the match the babyfaces played a few crowd games and were introduced.  It is kinda goosebumpy watching this back and seeing who stands in the ring. They kept calling CM Punk 'the future of ECW', but he certainly got higher than that! Also strong CM Punk chants, which was a pleasant surprise.
A lot of people complained about HHH and HBK 'berrying every1' in that period of time, but I have to disagree. They really didn't bury anyone at all. HBK starts the match with chin music to Mike Knox for the instant pin. He turns to his team afterwards and asks "who was that??" Well okay, maybe they buried a little bit  . But even though the match ended up 5 on 2, it took a running knee, poetry in motion and sweet chin music to finish off Edge, and a sweet chin music and pedigree to finish off Randy. Buried? Not at all, and they had a fun match while they were at it.

Undertaker vs Mr Kennedy was an okay brawl. The last 5 on 5 tag is Cena, Kane, Lashley, RVD and Sabu vs Big Show, Umaga, Finlay, MVP and Test. This match was far too chaotic. Everyone was everywhere, no one knew the legal man and the referee didn't know who to kick out of the ring and who to count out. There was literally a point where someone was hitting a big offensive and Lawler said "oh, someone's just been eliminated!" WTF. It tidies out as the numbers go down though, and the final four manage to salvage the match pretty much. But the beginning was just too much.


Also, general question to everyone: do you find that there are 'moods' to matches? I'm not even talking about different match stips. If you try and enjoy a TLC the same way you'd enjoy an Undertaker streak match for example, you'd be disappointed. I remember last year Orton and Otunga had a Christmas street fight or something, and a few people were shitting on it. Of course if you were expecting some super serious technical masterpiece that was obviously not it, but I and many people thought it fulfilled its purpose as a fun Christmas match. 

I'm sure I have some controversial ratings, but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Also, general question to everyone: do you find that there are 'moods' to matches? I'm not even talking about different match stips. If you try and enjoy a TLC the same way you'd enjoy an Undertaker streak match for example, you'd be disappointed. I remember last year Orton and Otunga had a Christmas street fight or something, and a few people were shitting on it. Of course if you were expecting some super serious technical masterpiece that was obviously not it, but I and many people thought it fulfilled its purpose as a fun Christmas match.


Ohhh yes. I think different matches have different purposes, just like different wrestlers have different purposes. I wouldn't go into a Jeff Hardy match expecting an incredible technical showcase, just like I wouldn't go into a Dolph Ziggler match expecting incredible and death-defying high-octane spot fest. I expect to be entertained, regardless, but to be honest, I don't think I'm as fussy about certain things like a lot of people are. I thought the Otunga/Orton match was hilarious to be honest and I thought it was a great match too. But not in the way I thought the Orton/Christian matches were great matches. I definitely think different matches have different purposes and so I definitely rate all matches differently to one another. Like, I'd call the Cena/Punk MiTB match a 5 star match, but not because it's being held to the same standard as another 5* match (in my opinion) like Savage/Steamboat at WM 3, but because I find it fulfilled its _own_ purpose perfectly. If that makes sense.

But yeah. I definitely go into matches expecting one specific thing to make it "great". Or even bad for that matter.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

No doubt different matches can give you a different type of enjoyment. One of my favorite matches to watch is Show/Morrison/Punk/Chavo/Dreamer from ONS in the kendo stick match. It's by no means a masterpiece but it's so much fun.

And that Orton/Otunga match is awesome.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I totally get the "mood" thing. Like, the Air Boom vs Swaggler match from a few PPVs ago wasn't _that_ spectacular a match in the greater scheme of things, but it was a really fun opener, and I kinda think if it had been anywhere else on the card, it wouldn't have been quite so effective. (Kinda like Rockers/Orient Express from RR 91.)


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm a believer in the idea that SPECTACLE adds to a match.

For instance, take the Wrestlemania 25 match between Shawn Michaels and The Undertaker. Before the match, there was a great hype video, the entrances were AMAZING, and they had a match under the bright lights and hype that was the 25th Anniversary of Wrestlemania. I personally believe that although it wasn't the greatest "MATCH" of all time, it is the biggest spectacle of all time.

Take that match and compare it to.... The Two Man Power Trip vs Benoit and Jericho (My second favourite tag team match ever). If that match had of happened at a Wrestlemania (Under the bright lights), would we consider it to be better then it already is ? Think about all the instances where we have had great matches on "B" level PPV's and free TV(Guerrero vs Mysterio series, etc), would those matches be considered better if they had taken place at a Wrestlemania ?

It's a good topic to think about. I personally think that although a match can look better as Wrestlemania match, a match that would be a normal main event for one PPV, would look bad on a Wrestlemania card (HHH vs Jericho, HHH vs Orton, Etc).


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> I'm a believer in the idea that SPECTACLE adds to a match.
> 
> For instance, take the Wrestlemania 25 match between Shawn Michaels and The Undertaker. Before the match, there was a great hype video, the entrances were AMAZING, and they had a match under the bright lights and hype that was the 25th Anniversary of Wrestlemania. I personally believe that although it wasn't the greatest "MATCH" of all time, it is the biggest spectacle of all time.
> 
> ...


I think if they treated a match like a Mania match, it can have that spectacle feel already no matter where they are. HBK/Cena from 07 on Raw not only got the time a WM ME would get, but much more and it really added to the match and it was just as big if not bigger than their WM match. Punk/Cena from MITB is another example... I remember Punk and/or Cena saying they'd treat it like it's the WM main event, and they really pulled out all the stops in it. 

Hell, even a match like Cena/Bobby Lashley from GAB07... that match had promo videos, other superstars talked about it... and that was at one of the normally lowest B-Level PPV events they have. But it really added and made the match feel like a big-time match. I think that could've been a WM main event.

Of course, for something like Taker/HHH... anyone remember they had a SD match in 08 before Cyber Sunday? That match wasn't a very good match... it was alright, but when they had their WM match, not only did they step up to deliver a much better match than that one, but combine that with the fact they heavily promoted it, even if it had been technically worse than their SD 08 match, it'd still looked at as the better match. Hell, I find their little mini-match in the Elimination Chamber in 09 to be a lot better than their WM match this year, but you ask anyone and they'll say the Mania match is the better one if for nothing else, the allure and big-time feel of the match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> Also, general question to everyone: do you find that there are 'moods' to matches? I'm not even talking about different match stips. If you try and enjoy a TLC the same way you'd enjoy an Undertaker streak match for example, you'd be disappointed. I remember last year Orton and Otunga had a Christmas street fight or something, and a few people were shitting on it. Of course if you were expecting some super serious technical masterpiece that was obviously not it, but I and many people thought it fulfilled its purpose as a fun Christmas match.
> 
> I'm sure I have some controversial ratings, but I can't think of them right now.


Of course. A match could have not one single technical mat move and till be a classic just because of how good a brawl it was. A good exmaple is a hate fued- if the WWE put on this serious video package with the two wrestlers yelling about how much they hate each other's guts and want to tear their face off, those two obviously should not go out there and roll on the mat or wrestle a calm match for fifteen minutes just trying to "put on a good show." Heels who have babyface movesets are an example as well.

I never saw Orton v Otunga, and I suspect I never will, but whoever went into expecting/wanting a mat match is pretty stupid. 



K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> Take that match and compare it to.... The Two Man Power Trip vs Benoit and Jericho (My second favourite tag team match ever). If that match had of happened at a Wrestlemania (Under the bright lights),* would we consider it to be better then it already is ?* Think about all the instances where we have had great matches on "B" level PPV's and free TV(Guerrero vs Mysterio series, etc), would those matches be considered better if they had taken place at a Wrestlemania ?


I'm not going to lie, I actually prefer TV matches to PPV matches, but, honestly, I think where a match is can affect what people think of it. Rey Mysterio v Randy Orton from the first SmackDown after Mania 22 (Rey's first Title defense) was an excellent match, and would probably be universally praised as such if it had happened at WrestleMania itself. I don't want to sound certain, but it's not a coincidence that there seems to be a consensous MOTYC (or two. or three) at Mania every year. I'm not trying to put anyone down, either, like I said I actually prefer TV matches and everyone likes what they like. Bias is totally healthy in a wrestling opinion.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Wrestlemania 14*

I haven´t watched that much wrestling. I have trying to catch on with some matches on youtube or so. I decided to watch more, to get a perspective how it have looked since my childhood and 2008. Its a hellofa jump there.

I thought I would start with what many say is the official start of the attitude era: Wrestlemania 14, and especially Michaels vs Stone Cold.

So here´s my kind of review of it:

Tag Team Battle Royal: First thought: This is how a tag team division should look like. I havent looked up the results before then I knew Austin won over Michaels and ofc Taker. I marked as a little kid when LoD came out, they were my fav tag team when I was a kid. It was a lil predictable they would win since they were the "mystery team" and made an comeback. Cute to see a young Mark Henry.

Taka vs Aguia: Uhm, not the best match Ive seen and I also couldnt relate to any of them so this match just felt a little off. 

HHH vs Owen: Maybe I should have watched some Raws and ppvs before this to get more of the feud and that way relate more to it. Maybe not the best match either, a little too brawly for me. Thought Owen was more of a technical wrestler. Maybe he is but not just this match or feud. Also, I dont can´t really see what Trips saw in chyna, she really looks like a man, not just because that she is muscular like one, but her face looks like a man too.

The Mixed Tag Team Match: yeah like other mixed tag team matches, just a piss break. Goldust in a silver attire was a little funny since his name is GOLDust

Shamrock vs The Rock: This was an intense fight, I luff it. 

The Extreme tag team match: This is was a fun and great match too. Love extreme matches.

Taker vs Kane: didnt expect much of this match really. I expected a brawl match and thats what you get. Love the jump to the outside by Taker crushing the announce table. What the hell does Paul Bearer have on his head? he could atleast choosed a wig that fitted him...rofl.

Michaels vs Stone Cold: Michaels DX entrance was cool. Can you hate Stone Cold? I mean, he is awsome. When he pointed the both fingers at Michaels was legendary and sat the mood for the match. Great match too.

: In all, this was the better WM Ive seen. Ive only watched thru 1-3, 9, 20-27(20-23 I fast forwarded pretty much it).


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

> According to Australia’s official WWE DVD distributor, the new CM Punk DVD/Blu-ray (confirmed as going ahead by the man himself last week) is down on their schedule to be released to the region in October 2012, as of right now.
> 
> The title is expected to drop around about the same time in the United States, but most likely the domestic release will be slightly earlier, as is usually the case, in September.


Pretty sure someone in here called that.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> I'm a believer in the idea that SPECTACLE adds to a match.
> 
> For instance, take the Wrestlemania 25 match between Shawn Michaels and The Undertaker. Before the match, there was a great hype video, the entrances were AMAZING, and they had a match under the bright lights and hype that was the 25th Anniversary of Wrestlemania. I personally believe that although it wasn't the greatest "MATCH" of all time, it is the biggest spectacle of all time.
> 
> ...


That's a great point. Every once in a while I'll start thinking that having 11 other pay per views might dilute Wrestlemania. WM was special when it was the only PPV, the big "everyone is here" highlight of the year. Then it became the big four and then it went beyond and WM wasn't just the only extra huge event to spend money on. But then you look at Michaels/Taker one and two...and the significance of those matches is perfect for just that stage. I was one of the guys who loved Triple H/Taker at least year's WM and I think the setting helped make that match what it was. 

Then imagine Cena/Punk from MitB and put that match at WM. Yeah...the setting and spectacle definitely adds.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> *Survivor Series 2006*
> 
> The first thing to strike me about this show is that WWE do indeed understand the concept of an 'annual', as I see that this has been advertised as the "20th Annual Survivor Series". Where was this logic when Wrestlemania 25 was coming out? It was advertised as the 25th Anniversary of Wrestlemania, when that title should have in fact gone to the show the year after. It was however the 25th Annual Wrestlemania, which sounds just as marketable to me. Anyway. Meaningless whine over.


I don't think this is "meaningless" at all. For instance, I recall when they did that advertising, I went to my sister (who isn't a wrestling fan, but is more of a math person than me) incessantly, asking her about that. Approaching the recent Rumble anniversary, I kept waiting for things that would allow me to do the math.



greendayedgehead said:


> Overall, this show was average. I literally can't even think about anything to comment on, everything just was.


So much for my agreeing with you. I often have a tendency to like watching old DVDs before the new PPVs happen, & this is one where I will never do that, as it is near-guaranteed to outshine the current.




greendayedgehead said:


> Team DX vs Team Rated RKO is match of the night.


And we are agreeing again!



greendayedgehead said:


> They kept calling CM Punk 'the future of ECW', but he certainly got higher than that! Also strong CM Punk chants, which was a pleasant surprise.


Is my memory awful, or is this the one where HHH gets on the mic & lets CM Punk take part in the DX bit? During the days where people claimed HHH was holding people back, etc., it's worth it just for that.




greendayedgehead said:


> HBK starts the match with chin music to Mike Knox for the instant pin. He turns to his team afterwards and asks "who was that??"


This & HBK's "I just kicked Stan!" (I think the name is) bit before a Cyber Sunday match are among my favorite HBK/DX moments during the time I experienced as it happened.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

I did a whole big review of Disc 2 of "The Best PPV Matches of 2011," but the browser automatically refreshed and wiped out the whole thing, so here are just the star ratings since I don't have the energy to rewrite the whole thing:

*No Holds Barred Match for the World Heavyweight Championship: Christian (c) vs. Randy Orton - - SummerSlam* - ****1/4

*Randy Orton (c) vs. Mark Henry - World Heavyweight Championship - Night of Champions* - ***3/4

*No Disqualification Match: Triple H vs. CM Punk - Night of Champions* - **3/4

*Divas Championship: Kelly Kelly (c) vs. Beth Phoenix - Hell in a Cell* - ***

*Triple-Threat Hell in a Cell Match for the WWE Championship: John Cena (c) vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. CM Punk - Hell in a Cell* - ***3/4

*World Heavyweight Championship: Mark Henry (c) vs. The Big Show - Vengeance* - ***1/2


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*What matches would you want on a Best of In Your House set?*

If you are anything like me and I know I am I was a big fan of the In Your House series. A best of DVD set would be sweet. No real doc needed just straight up matches. Here are some I came up with. If I missed any you would love to see on DVD let me know.......

Bret Hart v Hakushi (IYH 1)

HBK v Jeff Jarrett (IYH 2...HBK wins the IC title)

Davey Boy Smith v Bam Bam Bigelow (IYH 3)

Diesel & HBK v Yokozuna & Davey Boy Smith (IYH 3)

Bret Hart v Davey Boy Smith (IYH 5)

HBK V Owen Hart (IYH 6)

Bret Hart v Diesel (IYH 6)

Vader v Razor Ramon (IYH 7) 

HBK v Diesel (IYH 7)....This is the only ppv I have ever been to in person

Savio Vega v Steve Austin (IYH 8)

Undertaker v Goldust (IYH 10)

HBK v Mankind (IYH 10)...yes this is on a few dvds but it's an amazing match

Steve Austin v HHH (IYH 11)

Undertaker v Mankind (IYH 11...buried alive match) 

Sycho Sid v Bret Hart (IYH 12)

Bret Hart v Steve Austin v Vader v Undertaker (IYH 13....four corners elimination match for the winged eagle at the height of the Hart/Austin rivalry) 

Undertaker v Mankind (IYH 14)

Steve Austin v Bret Hart (IYH 14)

Ken Shamrock v Vader (IYH 15)

Bret Hart/Jim Neidhart/Owen Hart/ Davey Boy Smith/ Brian Pillman v Steve Austin/Ken Shamrock/Goldust/Road Warriors (IYH 16)....fantastic match 

Owen Hart v Faarooq (IYH 18)...Owen wins the vacant IC title

HBK v Undertaker (IYH 18)...the original Hell in a Cell

New Age Outlaws v Road Warriors (IYH 19)

Undertaker v Kane (IYH 21)....prob my fav Taker/Kane match

Steve Austin v Dude Love (IYH 22)...also known as Over the Edge

Undertaker v Kane v Steve Austin (IYH 24) 

Val Venis v Goldust (IYH 25) 

HHH v X-Pac (IYH 28)

Austin v Rock (IYH 28)


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Backlash 2005*

Jericho vs Benjamin

In my Royal Rumble 2011 review, I stated that Edge vs Ziggler was one of the best openers I've seen in a long time. Well, this match is even better. Shelton is in his prime here, and he is clearly BALLING on levels that nobody else in the company has reached

This is an excellent fast paced match that utilizes Benjamin's athletics, being able to hang with Jericho throughout the entire match. Shelton hits an amazing top-rope belly to belly suplex that is noteworthy. Not much to say, but pure workrate and athletic prowess here.

******

Tag Team Turmoil

So basically this is just a series of mini-matches between the Hearthrobs, Regal/Tajiri, La Resistance, Hurricane/Rosey, and Simon Dean/Maven. Not much to say about this match besides Regal is very good in it. It is a very basic encounter, with The Hurricane and Rosey picking up the victory in the end. 

****

Edge vs Benoit Last Man Standing

Boy, is this match brutal (In a good way). Benoit is coming into this match with an injured arm, and Edge makes sure to attack it right away. Benoit, in a SICK spot, takes a trash can lid to the head while attempting a suicide dive.

Benoit pulls out all of his usual spots (Suplex Crazy, Sharpshooter, Etc) to keep Edge down , but he can't quite do it. Edge incorporates a ladder into the matchup which Benoit uses to miss a diving headbutt. Great pace here. The match ends when edge hits Benoit in the head with a Brick for a 10 count. Borderline CLASSIC

******

Viscera vs Kane

It's Viscera vs Kane, what do you expect ? Since I came into this match with low expectations, this match was a pleasant surprise. Although not a GOOD match, Lawler's commentary is downright HILARIOUS (Talking about Viscera having sex with Trish), and the storyline kept me entertained long enough to enjoy it a little bit. Viscera actually hits a spin kick, but Kane puts him down with a (bad) Chokeslam in the end. 

Vis officially turns face and starts his "Worlds Largest Love Machine" gimmick after this. Not terrible, but at the same time, not really decent.

**3/4*

Hassan/Davari vs Michaels/Hogan 

Gee, I wonder who is going to win this match ? Hogan comes out to an absolute MONSTER reaction, and HBK's isn't that bad either. Davari surprisingly gets a nice bit of offense in this match, but the bad thing is, it isn't very good offense. Hassan is pretty good, and the crowd is REALLY into this match.

I think it was a bad idea for Hogan to start the match, but whatever. A pipe gets involved as team Arab beats down the Dream Team for a while. Hassan gets the Camel Clutch (To massive heat) until Shawn breaks it, Hulkamania runs wild and....pins him after a sweet chin music. Come on, where's the leg drop? Still, pretty good stuff. I was pleasantly surprised by this match. Great crowd throughout.

*** 3/4*

Batista vs HHH

Now we move on to the main event of the evening. After Mania (*** in my opinion), they go on to have a great match here. The story here is absolutely GREAT, as Hunter claims that Batista fears the Pedigree. This carries over to the actual match, where a pedigree is attempted in less then a minute, and Batista actually looks scared.

HHH puts on a great performance here, doing some good bumping here and there, while Flair is Flair on the outside, interfering whenever he can. The story that they are telling is FANTASTIC as Batista does whatever he can to avoid the Pedigree, Hunter likewise with the Batista Bomb. HHH actually has Batista at one point, but there is a ref bump. Batista Bomb out of nowhere ends this great match.

Borderline **** stuff here, but they were holding a little back for the HIAC at Vengeance.

**** 3/4*

*Thoughts:*

So there's Backlash 2005. Was it good ? Well we had 6 matches, 2 ****, 1 *** 3/4, and 3 below ***, although those matches were entertaining. So that makes for a pretty damn good card if you ask me. We have a HOT opener, a great specialty match, a great crowd match, some good segments throughout, and a great main event to cap it off. When you get some time, check this out.

Next DVD/Show I'm watching ? Judgement Day 04. Since I've already seen the main event, apparently there isn't much to look forward to. Well it's 04...So I'm sure I'll like it anyways.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

TJChurch said:


> Is my memory awful, or is this the one where HHH gets on the mic & lets CM Punk take part in the DX bit? During the days where people claimed HHH was holding people back, etc., it's worth it just for that.
> 
> This & HBK's "I just kicked Stan!" (I think the name is) bit before a Cyber Sunday match are among my favorite HBK/DX moments during the time I experienced as it happened.


That's the one. I don't know, I generally like the thought of no one really knowing how significant the people standing in the ring are. I mean obviously there's DX, but then Jeff Hardy too. Good tag career but I don't think anyone expected his singles career to take off like it did. CM Punk like I said obviously made a big splash too. When Rated RKO come join them it's an amazing array of star power and I was internally applauding every single one of them. It's so weird to think that none of them were aware of what'd happen in the space of five years, because it's all brilliant stuff. It gives me hope for the future too since I start to wonder who'll be the standout when I watch back an old 2011 PPV five years from now 

I liked DX to be honest. Their humour is best when it's short and sweet, but they brought an element of fun to wrestling that is completely vital to the product IMO. 

Opinions on Heartbreak and Triumph? I'm watching it when I get a spare day and it looks promising I think.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Heartbreak and Triumph has one of the best documentary's ever released by the WWE. I watched it about a month ago and it is brilliant as it goes into depth on nearly everything you want to know. Haven't watched the matches of the set for a long time but I remember them being good. It is Shawn Michaels though, someone who has had countless classics so of course the matches are going to be good!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: What matches would you want on a Best of In Your House set?*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> If you are anything like me and I know I am I was a big fan of the In Your House series. A best of DVD set would be sweet. No real doc needed just straight up matches. Here are some I came up with. If I missed any you would love to see on DVD let me know.......
> 
> Bret Hart v Hakushi (IYH 1)
> 
> ...


Hell yeah man, great list (aside from that terrible 3-way from Breakdown). I actually went through and di the exact same thing the other day. Here's a few more I'd like to see:

Bret Hart vs. Jean Pierre-Lafayette (IYH 3)
Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. Marc Mero (IYH 8)
HBK vs. British Bulldog (IYH 8)
Vader, Owen, & Bulldog vs. HBK, Sid, & Ahmed (IYH 9)
Owen & Bulldog vs. Furnas & LaFon (IYH 13)
ALL of Canadian Stampede. Seriously, just add the whole show.
Bret vs. The Patriot & HBK vs. Taker from Ground Zero
The 8-Man Tag from No Way Out of Texas
Rock vs. Mankind Last Man Standing Match

They'd definitely have to do 4 discs, but that shit'd be great.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

So, after JD 04, I won't have any new DVD's coming in for a few days/a week. Anybody have any requests of a paticular show or event they wanna see reviewed ?

December To Dismember anyone ?

Actually, please don't request that.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> So, after JD 04, I won't have any new DVD's coming in for a few days/a week. Anybody have any requests of a paticular show or event they wanna see reviewed ?
> 
> December To Dismember anyone ?
> 
> Actually, please don't request that.


Actually I do. Been contemplating getting these shows for a while now:

Unforgiven 2005
Backlash 2008


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> So, after JD 04, I won't have any new DVD's coming in for a few days/a week. Anybody have any requests of a paticular show or event they wanna see reviewed ?
> 
> December To Dismember anyone ?
> 
> Actually, please don't request that.


Unforgiven 2004 if you have it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

^^ Haven't seen it in a few years, but I'd pass on it. The Ladder match is surprisingly boring & HHH/Orton is pretty average. Plus I've heard people call Tomko/Stevie one of the worst matches ever.

*Satan's Prison: The Anthology of the Elimination Chamber - Disc 2*

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Kane vs. Carlito vs. Chris Masters - **
_New Year's Revolution 2005_

*ECW Championship*
Big Show(c) vs. Bobby Lashley vs. CM Punk vs. Test vs. Hardcore Holly vs. Rob Van Dam - *1/2
_ECW December to Dismeber_

*Smackdown/ECW #1 Contender's Match*
The Undertaker vs. Batista vs. MVP vs. Great Khali vs. Finlay vs. Big Daddy V - ***1/2
_No Way Out 2008_

*RAW #1 Contender's Match*
Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga vs. Chris Jericho vs. JBL vs. Shawn Michaels - ****
_No Way Out 2008_

*Overall Disc Score: 7.5/10*​
- The NYR '05 chamber isn't exactly bad, it just wasn't booked well at all. I appreciate that they wanted to do something different with Masters & Carlito but no one thought they had a chance in hell of winning. The eliminations just always came off as really flat and unexciting, albeit a little shocking back when it aired. Angle was completely tearin it up and kickin ass, and then he's out. They made Kane look like a total jobber when he went out, shit all over him. They were just building up to the MITB cash in, which is included in full on the set. Definitely the worst WWE chamber.

- ECW chamber sucked. No one cared about half the guys in there. Pointless hardcore stuff just didn't look good to me at all inside of an Elimination Chamber. The Holly pin botch looked really odd, I didn't like them eliminating someone so we'd just have to watch someone stand alone for a minute or two, and that Test elbow drop looked flat out dangerous. If I was Rob I would've never agreed to do that spot, seriously looked like he crushed his skull.

- The Smackdown/ECW Chamber is one of those incredibly predictable ones as to who would win, but they did a great job of booking it. Taker and Batista starting was the best way and really the only way to do it. Good ideas to have Khali & Big Daddy just inflict a lot of punishment and then get eliminated, it would've been terrible had they stayed around. Finlay did great all the way through and I loved how they had him & MVP incorporate weapons to try and even the odds. Really enjoyable match with a SICK out of nowhere finish.

- I didn't remember a single thing from the RAW chamber, but shit on me was it good. The participants just scream workrate so you know it's filled with tons of great counters and spots. Michaels & Jericho starting was brilliant, fantastic wrestling in the beginning. Umaga looked like a fucking star, MVP of the match for sure. JBL getting the chairs and nailing everyone after he got eliminated was a another great idea. Great back and forth false finishes with HHH and Hardy at the end too. Just an awesome match with not a single dull moment.​


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Got the best of SD and best of PPV 2009-2010 Blurays today (which I only ordered thanks to a certain arsehole in here bringing them up and making me want them :side. Not having a fecking match listing inside the SD set is a pain so I had to go online. Didn't help that I watched it on my SD TV... couldn't read the text for the match listings on the chapter list on the disc :lmao. Only watched Undertaker/Punk from Sep 2010 though. Still an awesome fucking match. Undertaker is the fucking MAN with how he sold the whole "just come out of a vegetative state and I'm still fucked". Punk was great too, from the smirk right at the beginning of the match when Undertaker was on guard rather than charging ahead on offence, showing Punk that he clearly wasn't 100%, to Punk hitting Undertaker with his signature arm offence and screaming "how do you like it, huh?". Then the finish out of nowhere helped to put Punk over in that Undertaker couldn't truly beat him (true he was "injured" but Punk still looked great), but also gave fans hope that he could still beat Kane at the upcoming PPV.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Got the best of SD and best of PPV 2009-2010 Blurays today (which I only ordered thanks to a certain arsehole in here bringing them up and making me want them :side. Not having a fecking match listing inside the SD set is a pain so I had to go online. Didn't help that I watched it on my SD TV... couldn't read the text for the match listings on the chapter list on the disc :lmao. Only watched Undertaker/Punk from Sep 2010 though. Still an awesome fucking match. Undertaker is the fucking MAN with how he sold the whole "just come out of a vegetative state and I'm still fucked". Punk was great too, from the smirk right at the beginning of the match when Undertaker was on guard rather than charging ahead on offence, showing Punk that he clearly wasn't 100%, to Punk hitting Undertaker with his signature arm offence and screaming "how do you like it, huh?". Then the finish out of nowhere helped to put Punk over in that Undertaker couldn't truly beat him (true he was "injured" but Punk still looked great), but also gave fans hope that he could still beat Kane at the upcoming PPV.


Since that arsehole is me, let me help you out:
http://www.wwedvdnews.com/2010-wwe-bluray-inserts-dvd/8682/


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Since that arsehole is me, let me help you out:
> http://www.wwedvdnews.com/2010-wwe-bluray-inserts-dvd/8682/


I knew I had seen custom inserts somewhere. Though I doubt I'll bother printing it off. Wouldn't be the same .


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I've actually printed the ones for Wrestling's Highest Flyers & Top 50 Superstars. As long as you have a wizard that prints them at 4x6 prints, they look pretty legit. I even used photo paper.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I've actually printed the ones for Wrestling's Highest Flyers & Top 50 Superstars. As long as you have a wizard that prints them at 4x6 prints, they look pretty legit. I even used photo paper.


I actually don't have a printer attached to my PC right now, & it bothered me they put out new DVDs with no Chapter list, etc. when I got High-Flyers. But it's cool, as long as there is an on-screen list so I still don't have to sit through what I don't want to (as is often the way with their "trailers", etc.).


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

whats everyones opinion on the 6 man HIAC from Armageddon 2000? (i think?)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Actually I do. Been contemplating getting these shows for a while now:
> 
> Unforgiven 2005


That's a pretty good show, and if you don't own/have never seen Edge v Hardy, it's worth a buck. IIRC the show ends with a so-so Cena v Angle, but there's a six minute Big Show v Snitsky match that, no joke, I thought ruled. Michaels v Masters is good stuff too. The only really "bad" match on the card is the divas tag.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Got this from 411Mania



> - WWE is currently working on a top 50 Finishing Moves DVD. Jim Ross spoke about it in his latest blog, saying he contributed to it during Raw's taping last night in Oklahoma City.
> 
> Ross wrote, "That should be an interesting DVD and as is customary with 'lists' or 'top ten's, etc" it will likely be controversial to some fans. Nonetheless I had fun doing it and it brought back some cool memories."
> 
> - Ross also said that the company is working on a new _Greatest Rivalries_, although the subjects of the DVD is not yet finalized. "Another major production is scheduled for 2012 but I am not sure as to the rivalry that will be featured but the rumors that I hear are fascinating," he wrote. "Obviously, I hope to be involved as I was with the Bret/Shawn DVD which is a must see."


I think a Top 50 Finishers dvd would actually be a fun watch. Not to mention I LOVE dvds where they can put matches on them from every era. Idk how exactly they'd pick the matches but shit, just give me a bunch of good ones that aren't recycled from other sets and I'll be happy.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Judgment Day 2004*

Dudley Boyz vs Mysterio/Van Dam

Not a bad choice for an opener here. Van Dam and Mysterio work rather well as a tag team, and it definitely shows here. The Dudley Boyz have great chemistry like always, and this match is given 15 minutes to work with, a substantial amount of time for opener standards.

Some good heel work here by the Dudleyz, distracting the referee and keeping him from noticing the face teams tags. Medium pace here, with decent psychology, although I have a problem with this for one reason... The Dudley Boyz were in the main event of the next PPV.... Why didn't they go over here ? That's the E' for you sometimes. Good opener

*** 3/4*

Dawn vs Torrie

This match sucks, but it is noteworthy for two reasons: One, this match is GOD compared to their abysmal 03 Rumble match, which made Steiner/HHH look good in comparison. Secondly, Dawn's tights get pulled down here and we pretty much see her naked ass live on PPV. Pretty damned hot, and actually worth watching this match for.

*3/4**

Scotty vs Mordecai

Ah yes, Mordecai... That crazy religious gimmick that was played out by the guy who was best known for being Kevin Thorn...Yeah it sucked, and this match is basically a squash. Not one of those quick, harmless squashes, but one of those "I swear to god they are made out of molasses" slow squashes.

Seriously, they're moving SO slow out there. This is horrendous, and the Mordecai character lasted one more PPV after this....Come to think of it, dosen't Mordecai SCREAM "I'm going to be fed to Taker and then toil at jobber status until being released?".

*1/2**

Haas/Rico vs Gunn/Holly

Yes, more FANTASTIC matches ! Rico is GAYER then usual here, actually drawing huge pops from the crowd somehow. This is a straight up comedy match here, with the idea being that nobody on either team (Even Haas), wants to come close to Rico's gayness. I'm serious. 

This isn't even an ENTERTAINING comedy match...You know, it's really unfair. Shelton, one half on Team Angle, is on Raw tearing it up every week, while Haas is.....Taking a backseat to Rico. A HUGE improvement over the last two matches, but that's not saying much... Not HORRENDOUS, but not very good.

** 1/2*

Chavo vs Jacqueline

So the stipulation is that Chavo must have one arm tied behind his back. Within ten seconds I was already bored...Seriously, it's that bad. I don't know who thought it was a good idea to give Jacqueline the Cruiserweight Title, but somebody did, oh well.

This match runs on for 5 minutes, consisting of half assed headlocks, side slams, and random punches and kicks, and that could actually work for some people.. The problem here is that NOBODY CARED. It was 5 minutes long and somehow ran 6 minutes too long... HORRIBLE MATCH

*DUD*

Cena vs Dupree

Talk about two careers that took seperate paths. Actually, not a bad match here for a change, as Dupree (20 years old here), does a really good job of getting heat from the fans, while Cena makes the crowd go ballistic as always. 

The match tells an OKAY story, as both wrestlers fail to hit their signature manuvers, and Dupree actually escapes the F-U for once. However, not for long, as the FU from nowhere ends the matchup. Above average stuff, but absolutely GOLDEN for somebody who sat through the last torturous hour like I did.

*** 3/4*

Booker T vs Taker

Undertaker's second PPV match since the return of the deadman gimmick. This match actually gets alot of shit for some reason and I don't really see why, because it actually is an above average encounter. The psychology isn't that great, I know, but the story that's being told is solid, as Booker T just can't keep the Undertaker down, no matter how much he uses Black Magic (Yes, Black Magic), and finishers.

This match is kind of like a mid-90s Undertaker match: Popcorn fun. This is the kind of match that just entertains you when you need to be entertained. Some people may step all over it, but the crowd is hot for Taker here, and while not a GREAT match, It's above average, and 10x more ENTERTAINING then what I've seen so far.

***3/4*

JBL vs Guerrero

One word describes what everybody thinks of when they think about this match: Blood. Me ? I think of a great brawl that just so happens to be possibly the bloodiest encounter in WWE history, and probably the sickest bladejob as well. This match MAKES this show.

This is a really emotional match, as you can see Eddie going CRAZY to basically hurt JBL in any way, shape or form to get his family's revenge, despite JBL having a power advantage. There are some great spots here: Fallaway slam on the floor, announce table backdrop, and of course the SICKEST chairshot I have ever seen. From a visual perspective, the most brutal match in the history of the company.

All that aside, this match actually has a GREAT story and some good psychology to boot. I'm not feeling the DQ ending, as the match probably should have been stopped ANYWAYS, but now I'm just nitpciking. Fun and brutal in every sense of the word, an absolute CLASSIC. Watch this.

***** 1/4*

Thoughts:

This is a one match show. Apart from the main event, there is absolutely NOTHING to go out of your way and see. Sure there are a few decent matches here (Opener,Cena,Taker), but nothing you can't see on any other PPV. Plus, from the half an hour mark to about the hour and a half mark, there might be the WORST hour of WWE programming ever put on PPV, probably the worst I've ever seen. 

If you own "Viva La Raza: The Legacy Of Eddie Guerrero", DO NOT BUY THIS unless you are a HARDCORE collector. I got this for 3 bucks off amazon, so it's not too bad. All around worse then the GAB 04... SERIOUSLY. Still though, watch the main event, and if you're a HUGEEEE Taker fan, watch his match, but other then that.. STAY THE FUCK AWAY.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Brye said:


> Unforgiven 2004 if you have it.


Have it up by the end of the night homieeee !

To Jack Evans 187,

I'm trying to get my hands on a copy of Backlash 2008 tomorrow so I can get that done (I really wanna see Trips' title win), and I saw Unforgiven a few years ago. Loved the main event (Cena and Angle had good chemistry), loved the Ric Flair IC title win and celebration throughout the night, liked the Masters-HBK match, hell, I even loved the Show-Snitsky match. Hardy-Edge is good, but I find it to be a tad overrated. 

I'll review it as soon as I can get a hold of it man, thanks for the suggestions, got anything else ?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Unforgiven 2004*

Batista/Flair vs Regal/Benoit

Regal getting a little bit of a push here, and Benoit goes from main eventing Summerslam to opening Unforgiven, oh well. That being said, everything clicked in this match. Batista played his role as a powerhouse, Flair as the crazy old man who flops all over the place, and Benoit and Regal as the two hard hitting, brutal faces.

I like all four of these, so naturally I like this match. I actually thought Benoit was going to end it in under a minute(Thankfully he never). MVP of the match goes to Ric Flair, because honestly, the Flair flops were absolutely HILARIOUS in this match. I think this is a great opener with some big names, good way to start off the show.

*****

Victoria vs Stratus

These were the days when the Women's matches were awesome, and Trish Stratus was one of the best workers in the WWE, let alone the Diva's division. Victoria was a good worker also, but for some reason, something didn't really click here. It isn't a bad match, it's just a little boring.

So basically Tomko is here to protect Stratus from a "Mystery Woman"...We'll get to that in a second. Stratusfaction ends this short match which leads to this...

**3/4*

Tomko vs Mystery Woman

Okay, so the storyline to this match was that there was a mystery woman out there who would attack Trish Stratus whenever she could. It was clearly Steven Richards, and everybody knew it, even the commentators acknowledged it, basically, it was meant to be that way. Anyways, Tomko rips off Richards bra and wig (Can't believe I'm writing that) to reveal Dr. Stevie himself. A very shitty match ensues.

Seriously, this match is horrendous, its literally 5 minutes of stomps and chokes, with everybody booing the hell out of it. WHY WWE chose to put this on PPV, let alone planet EARTH, is beyond me. There's one slam, some ball grabbing by Richards, then Tomko ends this abomination. One of the worst matches I've ever seen, and this is coming from a person who watched Jacqueline vs Chavo Guerrero today. Might actually be THE worst, but I'm not entirely sure.

*An Insult To Your Intelligence. DUD.*

Jericho vs Christian Ladder Match

Sounds AWESOME right ? Well actually, it's an above average ladder match that's based on spots and dosen't really have alot of drama. That's basically this match in a nutshell. That being said, there actually are some good spots in this match, as the walls on the ladder is always nice to see, and Jericho takes a pretty damned big bump on his tailbone towards the end of the contest.

Honestly though, this match is lacking psychology. Jericho takes an unprettier to the floor and gets back to Christian before he even climbs the ladder. I'm sorry, but that is absolutely ridiculous. Still though, the spots and entertainment of this match makes it worth watching. Decent stuff here.

*** 3/4*

Michaels vs Kane

So this is a revenge match for Michaels, as Kane had put him out a few months ago. A good brawl here, as Kane is good in the right environment, and Shawn is...Well...SHAWN. That's a good thing. Some great bumping by Michaels here. Kane gets a shot in with the steel steps, and Michaels is bleeding. 

The whole sit-up/nip-up at the same time never gets old for me, whether its The Undertaker OR Kane. Michaels ends this with assistance from Lita, furthering the Kane-Lita storyline. Actually, if you wanna see another good Kane vs Michaels match, watch Shawn's last match on Raw, it's on the Best Of Raw 2010 DVD.

*****

La Resistance vs Rhyno/Tajiri

This is really a match that should be on TV...But here's the thing... It's almost 10 minutes long and it isn't very good. La Resistance use very basic holds when they are on offense, and Rhyno is pretty horrible in this match also. I recommend a fast forward button for this match, and that's all there is to say really. Tajiri was a pleasant bright spot though..

** 1/4*

HHH vs Orton

This is the first match in their seemingly never-ending series. Seriously, these two had a feud that spanned 5 FUCKING YEARS. Can you name any other feuds that lasted that long ? I can't think of any off the top of my head, MAYBE Dusty vs The Horsemen, but I'm not trying very hard. Actually, I'm a fan of their matches together (Yeah Yeah Yeah, HHH Mark), but seriously, I think even a Non-HHH mark would enjoy this match.

The story that they tell here is very good, with Orton being sort of an anti-face (Spitting in HHH's Face, Attempting to kill HHH's "Legend"), Wanting to beat HHH to prove that he is actually the best in the world, while Orton is a stepping stone, proving that to HHH, nothing means more than the world title, not even loyalty. Sure we get the Orton Chinlock here and there, but it actually has a pretty intense pace.

HHH proves exactly why he is the cerebral assassin by working on Orton's knee like there's no tomorrow. This is great stuff here, as Orton sells it good throughout the match. HHH gets busted, and through various interferences and a fucking BRUTAL chairshot and Pedigree, HHH re-captures his World Championship, which overshadows this match in the eyes of many. Still, not a classic, but a GREAT match nonetheless, and MOTN.

**** 1/2*

Thoughts:

This PPV is really.......Average....That's the only word I can use to describe it. There's no classic stuff, a great main event, two GOOD matches, a decent ladder match, bad women's/tag team championship matches, and one of the worst matches of all time. That's what I like to call a mixed bag.

Watch the few *** matches on this show if you're bored, but check out the main event if you get the chance. Not a necessary show by any means, but not a bad way to kill some time, just skip the bad shit and you'll be able to watch this in like 110 minutes. For the people looking for good and not AMAZING stuff.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Got this from 411Mania
> 
> 
> I think a Top 50 Finishers dvd would actually be a fun watch. Not to mention I LOVE dvds where they can put matches on them from every era. Idk how exactly they'd pick the matches but shit, just give me a bunch of good ones that aren't recycled from other sets and I'll be happy.


I am often undecided on sets on the same wrestler, as you see a lot of the same moves repeatedly... So a set to spotlight only the finishes?! Not to mention odds are they'd show each of the moves several times in a row... That one should be finished before it began.

As for the other, depends on who it is... But I'd love to see something like the old sets they put out a few years ago ("Heatseekers" or something, I think it was called) with lot of discussion on certain wrestlers/rivalries.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hahaha. I can't see them just showing a bunch of finishes to matches for 3 discs. C'mon man!


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Hahaha. I can't see them just showing a bunch of finishes to matches for 3 discs. C'mon man!


Just when you think they can't do anything dumber, they do.

Proof? Katie Vick; Punjabi Prison; The "theme" PPVs where only some of the matches involve the Cell/Chamber/etc. (doesn't seem to matter if they're for Titles or not); That Kane-Eve thing last night. (I walked away from that unable to explain to my family what I had spent 2 hours watching or why.)


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm a little late on this, but I just got the Bret/HBK Greatest Rivalries blu ray today, and I have to say that the interview was absolutely gold! IMO, the best WWE blu ray/DVD to date.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

jacobdaniel said:


> I'm a little late on this, but I just got the Bret/HBK Greatest Rivalries blu ray today, and I have to say that the interview was absolutely gold! *IMO, the best WWE blu ray/DVD to date.*


I thought so too until the Steve Austin blu ray came out. Which one is better than the other depends on my mood, but they're both some of the best blu rays/DVD's that the WWE has ever put out. If someone asked me which one to get, I'd have to say just get both. It would be too difficult picking one over the other.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I personally would put the HBK/Bret DVD waaaay down the list of greats. I'm bias though because I already knew 99.9% of everything they spoke about thanks to both their books, shoot interviews and other documentaries that have talked about their shit lol. Having them both together talking about it was really the only thing that made the DVD somewhat special to me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> *Unforgiven 2004*
> 
> Batista/Flair vs Regal/Benoit
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. 

Disappointing to hear Christian/Jericho being disappointing. I think I will check out Orton/Trips, the opening tag match and HBK/Kane (I really like the sound of that matchup at this time).

:lmao at the Stevie stuff.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Satan's Prison: The Anthology of the Elimination Chamber - Disc 3*

*WWE Championship*
Edge(c) vs. Triple H vs. Big Show vs. The Undertaker vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Vladimir Kozlov - ***1/2
_No Way Out 2009_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho vs. Mike Knox vs. Kane - ***1/2
_No Way Out 2009_

*WWE Championship*
Sheamus(c) vs. John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. Ted Dibiase vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Triple H - ***1/4
_Elimination Chamber 2010_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker(c) vs. Chris Jericho vs. John Morrison vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk - ***1/2+
_Elimination Chamber 2010_

*Overall Disc Score: 7.75/10*​
- No Way Out 2009 was a very memorable show and I'll talk about both chambers in this one paragraph. I love the booking throughout the night with Edge. When he got eliminated in the first match it was huge, but once you got past the excitement that we'd have a new champion the match started to get dull. Kozlov & Show would enter and it was 10 minutes of beating down on Jeff. Eventually it got much better and the mini match between HHH and Undertaker was awesome but I can't rate it much higher because of that dullness in the middle. Now the next chamber was a little bit better overall. Edge takin Kofi's spot was brilliant and I loved how pissed Rey looked towards him. Knox and Kane stunk it up just a little bit but they weren't in there too long to put that much of a damper on it. Cena was a complete afterthought here, and idk how I feel about it. He got eliminated in like 3 minutes, but it was all about Edge that night so I guess it doesn't matter. Again, the mini match in the end was awesome. A trend that always works, I don't like quick finishes.

- WWE Title chamber was much slower than pretty much all the other ones they've had. Not saying it's a bad thing, it pretty much matches the mentality of half the guys involved (Sheamus, Orton, Trips). I liked everything they did with Legacy but it was pretty dumb to have Dibiase eliminate Orton and make it come off as a huge decision and then have fucking Kofi Kingston eliminate Ted. I would've preferred a mini match between Cena & HHH but that didn't happen so this one probably goes in the bottom 5 as far as Chambers go.

- For some really odd reason, the crowd was completely dead during the Smackdown one. I have no clue why but they were silent, which hurt the match a little bit. If you don't mind that this one was actually pretty enjoyable. They did something pretty different and comprised the whole match of mini matches. Punk vs. Kofi, then Punk vs. Rey, into Rey vs. Jericho, and then two 3-ways which finished with Jericho vs. Taker, which NEEDS to happen before either one retires. They had some innovative spots with Rey & Morrison and the finish was pretty cool I'll say. Like my dad always says, whenever Taker gets the belt he always gets screwed out of it.​
*Overall Set Score: 8/10*​
- It's an anthology, so you get every single one they've had. Good and bad. There's a lot of good though. It's pretty exhausting to sit down and watch them all in a row, so I wouldn't recommend that cause they're all like 30 minutes long. Gotta say, this is definitely one of my favorite match types these days. Now to rank them.​
*Ranking The Elimination Chambers*​1. Survivor Series 2002 - ****1/2
2. New Year's Revolution 2005 - ****1/4
3. No Way Out 2008 (RAW) - ****
4. Elimination Chamber 2011 (Smackdown) - ****
5. All the rest (I have a bunch at ***1/2)​


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Started watching The Best of RAW & SmackDown 2011 yesterday; so far I'm really glad I got this set. Mini reviews for the special features:

*Last Man Standing Match for the World Heavyweight Championship: Edge vs. Kane*
Any time I think of their 2010/2011 feud, I get nostalgic for their 2005 feud, which was pulpy, surpising, and loaded with fun gimmick matches. Their 2010 feud was just a far cry, as was their WHC match at Survivor Series '10. Luckily, someone remembered that, like HHH/Orton, they worked really well together in gimmick matches.

This one is just so much fun. They don't rely on weapons to start, just big moves. They brawl EVERYWHERE, which masks weaknesses nicely. It's just fun to see them go through the whole arena like it's 1999. The finish even takes it into a higher gear, bringing weapons into play, a simple, logical finish.

***1/4

*Randy Orton vs. Dolph Ziggler*
You can tell they have big plans for Dolph Ziggler, since they always seem to include him on DVD sets, even if the match isn't, at first, noteworthy. This one is cool since it's the first meeting ever between the two, but the match is only so so.

It just seemed like a lot of stomping, but a good finishing stretch. I must have missed how Orton countered the zigzag into an RKO, but the announcers said he did.

**3/4

*John Cena vs. CM Punk*
You could see what kind of chemistry they had here, six months before their legendary MITB match. A lot of great action, good nearfalls, and a very memorable finish.

I actually always understood why they switched feuds at the 2011 Royal Rumble, going from Cena/Punk and Orton/Miz to Cena/Miz and Orton/Punk, since Cena/Miz were better matched in terms of "sports entertainers," and Orton/Punk were better matched in terms of actual wrestlers (more Punk than Orton).

The finish is cool, even though it went nowhere. I remember really thinking it was Batista.

***1/2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

^ Gettin that one today, pretty damn excited. Someone tell me if these matches are worth my time:

*Non-Title Match
*Undertaker & Kane vs. Chris Jericho & Big Show
20th November, 2009

Matt Hardy vs. Alberto Del Rio
10th September, 2010


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Actually I do. Been contemplating getting these shows for a while now:
> 
> Unforgiven 2005
> Backlash 2008


I was at Backlash 2008 live, and it was a decent event I'd say. I dont think it's worth the purchase due to the Show/Khali clunker and a few of the other matches IMO. Taker/Edge was disappointing to me, HBK/Batista was decent, and the Fatal 4 Way was pretty lackluster


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Hell yeah man, great list (aside from that terrible 3-way from Breakdown). I actually went through and di the exact same thing the other day. Here's a few more I'd like to see:
> 
> Bret Hart vs. Jean Pierre-Lafayette (IYH 3)
> Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. Marc Mero (IYH 8)
> ...


Thanks man. I love your idea of adding those matches and making it a 4 disc set. The 3 way with Austin/Taker/Kane is only on there cuz it's a title change and I like the ending when Austin runs down Vince and Vince drives off giving him the finger. 

Canadian Stampede was awesome. One of my fav non big 4 PPVs ever. Right up there with any No Way Out and King of the Ring and MitB from last year. I also loved Good Friends, Better Enemies....probably because I was there but it was a good PPV nonetheless. Glad Im not the only one who loved these PPVs.



jacobdaniel said:


> I'm a little late on this, but I just got the Bret/HBK Greatest Rivalries blu ray today, and I have to say that the interview was absolutely gold! IMO, the best WWE blu ray/DVD to date.


The Savage one, Bret Hart 3 disc set and the newest Austin one are my favs. I'm excited for the Punk one coming out later this year.


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

Has anyone got any reviews on these ppv's (and if they are worth getting for about £5):
SummerSlam 2010
Over the Limit 2010
Over the Limit 2011


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Im glad I found this part of the message board. I'm a little obsessed with WWF/E DVDs and glad Im not the only one. It's kind of sad how many I have. Oh well.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Where do you guys get raw episodes by the year? For example, I was looking for Raw 96-99. I understand there's torrents, but I'm used to .rar. Is it similar?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I was going to buy the year 2001 of Raw & SD off iOffer and they don't have the ones that come with boxes/cover art listed anymore.  Was a sad day, anyone know where I can get this year on DVD?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

aaronsmith27 said:


> Has anyone got any reviews on these ppv's (and if they are worth getting for about £5):
> SummerSlam 2010
> Over the Limit 2010
> Over the Limit 2011


OTL 2011 is a complete one match show, that of course begin Orton/Christian. _Randy Orton: The Evolution of a Predator_ on Blu-Ray would be a much better way to go if you really wanna see that.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Over The Limit 2011*

Mysterio vs Truth

This was a decent enough opener, as this way R-Truth's first PPV match under his new gimmick, which I love. Truth is GREAT here, but I really don't see why this was on the Best of 2011 Blu Ray, while Cena vs Punk from Summerslam wasn't. Ridiculous. 

Anyways, Rey gets in the best offense that he can. There isn't a whole lot of story here, but the psychology is okay, and it's certainly entertaining. Above average stuff, not bad for an opener, R TRUTH WINS CLEAN !

*** 3/4*

Jackson vs Barrett

I'm not a fan of either of these two, so obviously I don't like this match very much. But as an unbiased opinion, it isn't THAT bad. It's a little below average match. The story is actually okay, with Barrett fearing the man he held down in the Corre.

Again, not alot of psychology here, and as most Barrett matches, I found myself quite bored. But it actually wasn't bad stuff. Slightly below average, but okay.

*** 1/4*

Sin Cara vs Guerrero

Botchmania makes his way to PPV ! What is up with those lights ? Guerrero was obviously a good opponent for Sin Cara, as he knows the language and he can keep up with the fast moves as well. I was expecting more, however, from this match.

It certainly isn't BAD, like the last two matches, it's just.... AVERAGE. It's fast paced and actually has some cool moves from Sin Cara AND Chavo. If you like high flying popcorn matches with no story or psychology, this is for you. Pretty damned entertaining. Horrible looking finish though.

*** 1/2*

Show/Kane vs Punk/Ryan

This is an okay match, but honestly, THEY COULDN'T FIND ANYTHING BETTER FOR PUNK TO DO ? Seriously, you have your best heel losing in a mid-card tag team match, thank god they eventually found something for him.

Anyways, not bad stuff here with Punk dedicating the match to Randy Savage (This was the first time he attempted the elbow drop), Punk was great, and everybody else was okay in this. Above average, but probably the best match we could have gotten here.

*** 3/4*

Brie vs Kelly

What can I say about this ? Short, not great Diva's match, but I think the Bella twins are damned fine so this gets a snowflake from me. Chris Jericho would frown upon how long Brie uses an armbar, seriously. Twin magic actually gets Brie the Divas title. Nobody cares, but atleast the women were okay.

***

Orton vs Christian

Now THIS I could watch all day. Absolutely fantastic balls-to-the-wall action here, with a FANTASTIC pace and some GREAT psychology. Orton and Christian's series had the best Psychology of 2011, being carried over from match to match. For instance, Orton gets the title from a top rope RKO in their first encounter. In this encounter, Christian fakes a jump and gets Orton with a sunset flip. Fantastic stuff here.

They're really putting alot into this. The crowd is hot for this as it's TOTALLY 50/50 (Women and children cheering Orton, Men cheering Christian). Anybody else think Christian's spear completely sucks besides me ? I mean DAMN that move looks ineffective. Amazing ending sequence here with a killswitch attempt turning into an RKO attempt which turns into a Killswitch attempt which turns into an RKO...Try saying THAT 5 times fast. Fantastic match, one of the best matches of 2011.

******

Lawler vs Cole KMF

This feud just would not die. Despite having two horrendous encounters previously on PPV, the WWE decided to have the blow off match here. I actually liked this alot, because you have to consider one thing...This wasn't really a match. It was really just Lawler getting his payback for Cole being such an annoying idiot to him over the past few months. 

It was only 3 minutes long MATCHWISE, but Cole is completely destroyed finally, and the fans go insane over it. Middle rope punch ends the destruction at around 3 minutes, then we get a BRET HART appearance which is always cool to see. Not really rateable MATCHwise, more of a segment then anything, a good one at that.

*NO RATING*

Miz vs Cena I Quit

People have mixed feelings about this match. Some argue that it's just one big 25 minute example of why supercena sucks and why his whole "I Never Quit" gimmick is shit. Some people wanted to see more then just Miz beating down on Cena for 99 percent of the match. In my opinion, this match was FUN. It's really a scenario of "How can we top this" then anything.

Plus, Cena actually takes a pretty brutal beating here. He gets hit with the briefcase about 12 times, sent into the barricade, hit with the monitor, beaten with a kendo stick, beaten with a boom mic, whipped with a leather belt, beaten with a chair and given a SKF on the chair that actually DENTS it. IS THAT BRUTAL ENOUGH FOR YOU ?

The whole problem people have with this match is, that Cena wouldn't quit after all of that. Well, obviously, that's his gimmick, but that dosen't mean this isn't a fun as hell match. The ULTIMATE example of a popcorn fun match. Nice callback to the 99 Rumble as well, as Cena dispatches Miz with the STFU to win the match after very little offense. Alot of people HATE this and not alot of people will agree with me, but I really like this match. The story works because well, Miz is supposed to be a pussy heel. Fits both characters nicely. Great main event.

**** 1/2*

Thoughts:

This was going to be one of those "don't see unless you're bored" PPV's.... Until the main events that is. MOTN is CLEARLY Orton vs Christian, as well as my second favourite singles match Christian has ever had in WWE (I have SS 11 higher). Miz/Cena was just all around fun, and it was CRAZY to see Cena get beaten down like that. Love him or hate him, you gotta give the man some props.

In the end though, this PPV won't be remembered for much. Until around the halfway mark, this PPV SCREAMS average. A great Cole/Lawler segment and two great main events make this show something worth watching. Blew my expectations right out of the water, and MUCH better then I originally had thought. If you like Cena/Orton, Check it out, but it's not REQUIRED viewing for any Wrestling fan.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

All I really have to say about OTL is that as an overall show it was garbage but Christian/Orton is absolutely awesome.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*Memphis - 23/3/81*

*No DQ*
Terry Funk vs Jerry Lawler
****3/4

*Memphis - 6/4/81*

*Empty Arena Match*
Terry Funk vs Jerry Lawler
****1/2


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Alright, anybody have some new requests, I'm so fucking bored. If I have the show I'll honestly have your review up in like 5 hours.

Jack Evans 187, YOU WILL GET YOUR BACKLASH 2008 Review this weekend, and it's gonna be sweet, so check that out homie.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> Alright, anybody have some new requests, I'm so fucking bored. If I have the show I'll honestly have your review up in like 5 hours.
> 
> Jack Evans 187, YOU WILL GET YOUR BACKLASH 2008 Review this weekend, and it's gonna be sweet, so check that out homie.


My *****! I got one for ya. Go with Money in the Bank 2010 (if you have it of course). Another one I've always considered buying but haven't yet.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

This is my favorite thread in this entire forum. Props to you guys for getting me jazzed on looking for matches I haven't seen before and ones I can rewatch.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

smitlick said:


> *Memphis - 23/3/81*
> 
> *No DQ*
> Terry Funk vs Jerry Lawler
> ...


:mark:.

NO DQ match is my worldwide MOTY for 81, just ahead of the two Backlund/Slaughter matches. Insane brawl with tremendous heat, amazing selling and character work by Funk with a cool callback spot in working Lawler's leg which brought about the Hart/Lawler feud. 

Empty Arena match is quite possibly the greatest segment in wrestling history, Funk is glorious in his performance and trash talking, and between Lawler coming out in his famed Crown and wrestling gear to ridicule from Funk and the pre-match promo between Funk and Lance Russell, you have amazing wrestling unfolding right before your eyes.

Watch the Lawler/Flair studio match from 1982 as well if you get chance, especially the pre and post match promos since the actual match last about 10 minutes with both promos ensuring the whole segment lasts just under half an hour.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Eddie Guerrero vs. Brock Lesnar (No Way Out 2004)*

This match was talked about not that long ago and this match happened to be the last match on Cheating Death, Stealing Life: The Eddie Guerrero Story, which I was watching. Wow this is awesome! The psychology in this match is amazing, some of the best I have seen in any match. Both men play their roles brilliantly and work over their opponents well. The Goldberg interference doesn't lower the match for me as storyline wise it was smart and it didn't take anything away from Eddie's win. The finish with Eddie cheating played perfectly into his character and when the bell rings and the crowd erupts, it is one of my favourite moments in wrestling history.

*Match Rating: ****1/4*


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Re-post from another site but I figure some people here might be interested.

Started working my way through the WWE Top 100 set last night.

*100: Finlay vs. Chris Benoit - SD May 2006*
Yup, just what you'd expect from these two. Both chaps bring their A-Game, it gets sweatier than a circle jerk in a sauna, so aye, it's intense! Special mention needs to be given to Benoit's German's, they looked particularly pretty here, especially since Finlay was trying his best to escape instead of just taking them. Also should mention the improvisation of the apron that Finlay seems to do every odd match, fucking love that. Both guys look like they could snap you in half with ease, so you know it's good. 

****3/4*

*99: Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit - RAW May 2004*
Two Benoit matches in a row eh? No complaints. They really build up Shawn like he's been training for weeks for this, and he reflects that perfectly in the ring. His whole strategy of working the back, then the head, then both is just beaut. Moonsault to the outside felt pretty special for a RAW match too, although it looked like Shawn potatoed himself doing so. The finish is teased early enough, but there was some real pretty exchanges for avoiding eachothers finishers. Finish is BS but it doesn't taint the match. It's my first time seeing this but I think if I'd have compiled a list, this would've landed somewhere in the 60/70 region.

*****1/4*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The Best of RAW & Smackdown 2011 - Disc 1 (Blu Ray)*

*WWE Championship - Falls Count Anywhere*
The Miz(c) vs. John Morrison - ****
_RAW - January 3_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler(c) vs. Kofi Kingston - **1/2
_Smackdown - January 7_

*2 Out Of 3 Falls*
Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio - ***1/4
_Smackdown - January 7_

*Divas Championship*
Natalya(c) vs. Melina - *1/2
_RAW - January 2_

The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan - ***1/4
_RAW - February 14_

*Steel Cage Match*
Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio - ***
_Smackdown - March 18_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Kofi Kingston(c) vs. Wade Barrett - **1/2
_Smackdown - March 25_​
- Tons of fun watching this. With all the quality matches you also get Rock's return, Cena's rap about him the next week, Teddy Long's return where he "fires" Dolph and Edge wins the belt back, Miz's fantastic Rock impression, and that awesome moment when Trips, Taker, and Michaels were all on RAW.

- I've actually seen Miz vs. Morrison before but this time around it was a lot better than I remembered. Morrison bumped like a street hooker and made that match on his own. Miz kicking out of Starship Pain and then Morrison kicking out of the table spot was fucking awesome. As I sit through and watch this, it's currently the frontrunner for WWE TV MOTY. As for a couple of the other matches, I really liked Rey/Del Rio. The finish isn't exactly a good way to end a feud but the match itself was really enjoyable, as were most of their encounters. Also, Trouble in Paradise reversed into Wasteland was pretty sweet. Can't believe I'm saying something good about Wade Barrett...​
*Blu Ray Exclusives on Disc 1*

*World Heavyweight Championship - Last Man Standing*
Edge(c) vs. Kane - ***3/4
_Smackdown - January 7_

Randy Orton vs. Dolph Ziggler - **3/4
_RAW - January 17_

John Cena vs. CM Punk - ***1/2
_RAW - January 17_​
- Fantastic blu ray extras. LMS match was pretty awesome. First half felt like a Falls Count Anywhere match as they brawled through the entire arena and the last half was your normal thrilling 8 or 9 counts. Kane's reaction when Edge got up after the chokeslam through the announce table was great. Cena/Punk was also really good. Those two just have great chemistry, never a bad match. Makes it ok with me that their rematch after Summerslam wasn't included.​
*Overall Disc Score: 8.25/10*​


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> :mark:.
> 
> NO DQ match is my worldwide MOTY for 81, just ahead of the two Backlund/Slaughter matches. Insane brawl with tremendous heat, amazing selling and character work by Funk with a cool callback spot in working Lawler's leg which brought about the Hart/Lawler feud.


Funk repeatedly biting Lawler and spitting his blood into the air might be the coolest thing I've ever seen in a wrestling match.



> Empty Arena match is quite possibly the greatest segment in wrestling history, Funk is glorious in his performance and trash talking, and between Lawler coming out in his famed Crown and wrestling gear to ridicule from Funk and the pre-match promo between Funk and Lance Russell, you have amazing wrestling unfolding right before your eyes.


Lance made that segment. Love the way he kept chastising Funk for swearing.



> Watch the Lawler/Flair studio match from 1982 as well if you get chance, especially the pre and post match promos since the actual match last about 10 minutes with both promos ensuring the whole segment lasts just under half an hour.


Have you seen Lawler's TV stuff with Dundee where they go from a tag team to Dundee beating King for the SH Title all in one show? Epic stuff.


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> Alright, anybody have some new requests, I'm so fucking bored. If I have the show I'll honestly have your review up in like 5 hours.


SummerSlam 2010 or Over the Limit 2010 if you have any of them.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

New pictures of The Rock's upcoming DVD:

http://www.wwedvdnews.com/wwe-epic-...ohnson-dvd-pre-release-photos-revealed/20735/

The info on the back interests me....interviews with Rocky, Triple H, John Cena, CM Punk :O

This should be good.

Edit - the pictures of the inside show an extra match between Rock and Triple H that wasn't listed on Silver Vision. I can't quite make out the date though, but its a match from RAW.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is it just me or did the reff hurt himself during the shawn/shelton gold rush match? best raw match ever btw


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Legend said:


> Have you seen Lawler's TV stuff with Dundee where they go from a tag team to Dundee beating King for the SH Title all in one show? Epic stuff.


Dundee's heel turn on that show was the most simple and beautifiul heel turn, like, EVER. Lawler was so amazing in it because he didn't do the whole cartoon-character over-react thing (which was great since this was near WWF's lunchbox and figurine era), and then Dundee REALLY gets in his face and he goes "all right let's go RIGHT NOW." Is that where Dundee said he'd give Jerry his car if he lost?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> Have you seen Lawler's TV stuff with Dundee where they go from a tag team to Dundee beating King for the SH Title all in one show? Epic stuff.


Yeah incredible stuff, which is the norm with Lawler/Dundee. 30/12/85 is still at worst a top 5 US and hell maybe worldwide match ever for me.

Probably only bettered by the Dutch Mantell turn in 1982, he starts off quite the aggressive heel but there's reason and logic in his words to the point where you almost have to respect his desire to want to face the best and prove his worth to the fed, then after a short match he cuts a GOAT contender promo about how the whole Lawler feud should be put in the past and settled once and for all and for them to concentrate on other foes, and THEN he turns again and beats the piss out of Lawler and sets up their Barbed Wire match a few days later wonderfully. Its amazing how you know he's going to turn but he's so good with his promo that you find yourself listening more to the words and content and ignoring the blatantly obvious cheap shot that's about to go down, Mantell really is a hugely underrated promo guy for both promos alone.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

This is my whole WWE DVD collection as of now:



Spoiler



King of the Ring (2002)
Rebellion (2002)
Royal Rumble (2003)
No Way Out (2003)
WrestleMania XIX
Backlash (2003)
Judgment Day (2003)
Bad Blood (2003)
Vengeance (2003)
SummerSlam (2003)
Unforgiven (2003)
No Mercy (2003)
Survivor Series (2003)
Armageddon (2003)
Judgment Day (2004)
Bad Blood (2004)
The Great American Bash (2004)
Vengeance (2004)
SummerSlam (2004)
Unforgiven (2004)
No Mercy (2004)
Taboo Tuesday (2004)
Armageddon (2004)
WrestleMania 21
Backlash (2005)
Vengeance (2005)
SummerSlam (2005)
No Mercy (2005)
Survivor Series (2005)
New Year's Revolution (2006)
Royal Rumble (2006)
No Way Out (2006)
WrestleMania 22
Backlash (2006)
Judgment Day (2006)
ECW One Night Stand (2006)
Vengeance (2006)
The Great American Bash (2006)
SummerSlam (2006)
Unforgiven (2006)
No Mercy (2006)
Cyber Sunday (2006)
Survivor Series (2006)
December To Dismember (2006)
Armageddon (2006)
New Year's Revolution (2007)
Royal Rumble (2007)
Backlash (2007)
Vengeance (2007)
No Mercy (2007)
Armageddon (2007)
Judgment Day (2008)
The Great American Bash (2008)
Survivor Series (2008)
Royal Rumble (2009)
Royal Rumble (2010)
Elimination Chamber (2010)
Bragging Rights (2010)
Survivor Series (2010) 
TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs (2010)
Royal Rumble (2011) 
Elimination Chamber (2011) 
WrestleMania XXVII 
Extreme Rules (2011) 
Over the Limit (2011) 
Capitol Punishment (2011)
Money in the Bank (2011)
SummerSlam (2011) 
Night of Champions (2011) 
Hell in a Cell (2011) 
Vengeance (2011) 
Survivor Series (2011)
TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs (2011)

20 Years Too Soon: The "Superstar" Billy Graham Story (DVD)
Bobby "the Brain" Heenan (2-Disc)
Bret "Hit Man" Hart: The Best There Is, the Best There Was, the Best There Ever Will Be (3-Disc)
Brian Pillman: Loose Cannon (2-Disc)
Breaking The Code: Behind the Walls of Chris Jericho (3-Disc)
Hard Knocks: The Chris Benoit Story (2-Disc)
D-Generation X
The New & Improved DX (3-Disc)
DX: One Last Stand
American Dream: The Dusty Rhodes Story (3-Disc)
Twist of Fate: The Matt & Jeff Hardy Story (2-Disc)
Jake "The Snake" Roberts: Pick Your Poison
John Cena: My Life (3-Disc)
The John Cena Experience
The Life and Times of Mr. Perfect (2-Disc)
Randy Orton: The Evolution of a Predator (3-Disc)
Rey Mysterio:The Biggest Little Man (3-Disc)
Rey Mysterio: The Life of a Masked Man (3-Disc)
Ric Flair: The Definitive Collection (3-Disc)
Roddy Piper: Born to Controversy (3-Disc)
The Shawn Michaels Story: Heartbreak & Triumph (3-Disc)
Stone Cold Steve Austin: The Bottom Line on the Most Popular Superstar of All Time (4-Disc)
The Undertaker: 15-0 (Wal-Mart exclusive)
Trish Stratus: 100% Stratusfaction Guaranteed
The Self-Destruction of the Ultimate Warrior (DVD)
McMahon (2-Disc)
Greatest Stars of The 80's (3-Disc)
Greatest Stars of The 90's (3-Disc)
Greatest Stars Of The 21st Century (3-Disc DVD)
Greatest Superstars Of Wrestlemania (Wal Mart Exclusive)
History of WrestleMania (1985–1993)
The Monday Night War (DVD)
The Rise & Fall of ECW (2-Disc)
The Rise & Fall of WCW (3-Disc)
The Spectacular Legacy of the AWA
The True Story of WrestleMania
The World's Greatest Wrestling Managers
Top 50 Superstars of All Time
WWE: Greatest Rivalries - Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart
Big Show: A Giant's World
Viva La Raza: The Legacy of Eddie Guerrero (3-Disc)
Edge: A Decade of Decadence (3-Disc)
Hart & Soul: The Hart Family Anthology (3-Disc)
Hulk Hogan: The Ultimate Anthology (4-Disc)
Hulk Hogan: Unreleased Collector's Series (3-Disc)
The Twisted, Disturbed Life of Kane (3-Disc)
Macho Madness: The Ultimate Randy Savage Collection (3-Disc)
Mick Foley: Greatest Hits & Misses (Hardcore 3-Disc Edition)
Ric Flair: The Ultimate Collection (3-Disc)
Shawn Michaels: Boyhood Dream
Shawn Michaels: From The Vault (2-Disc DVD)
Shawn Michaels: My Journey (3-Disc)
The Legacy of Stone Cold Steve Austin (3-Disc)
The Rock: The Most Electrifying Man In Sports entertainment (3-Disc)
Undertaker's Deadliest Matches (3-Disc)
Tombstone: The History of The Undertaker (3-Disc DVD)
Triple H: King of Kings – There Is Only One (2-Disc)
The Very Best Of WCW Monday Nitro
The Best of Saturday Night's Main Event (3-Disc)
BloodBath: Wrestling's Most Incredible Steel Cage Matches (2-Disc)
Bloodsport: ECW's Most Violent Matches (2-Disc)
ECW Extreme Rules (2-Disc)
The Greatest Cage Matches of All Time (3-Disc)
Hell in a Cell (3-Disc)
The History of the Intercontinental Championship
The History of the WWE Championship
Satan's Prison: The Anthology Of The Elimination Chamber
Starrcade: The Essential Collection (3-Disc)
Ladder match (3-Disc)
The Ladder Match 2: Crash & Burn
Best of Raw 2009 (3-Disc)
Best of Raw 2010 (3-Disc DVD)
The Best of Raw: 15th Anniversary (3-Disc)
Ramped Up: WWE The Videos Vol. 1
Wrestling's Highest Flyers (2010)
The Best Of King Of The Ring
The Best Of Raw and Smackdown 2011




I got 5 or 6 DVD's coming, and I wanna know a few things:

- If you could recommend me getting ANY 5 DVDS I don't already have, what would you recommend ?
- Does anybody want a review done ?
- Does anybody want me to list my top 5-10ish favourite (Or best) DVD's ?
- What was your very first WWE DVD ? Mine was History Of Wrestlemania (1985-1993). I honestly think if I hadn't of bought that DVD and became so hooked on the history of Wrestling, I wouldn't have kept collecting. Interesting story actually. After I got that DVD, I asked for two more for christmas ; Bad Blood 04, and the Great American Bash 04. I got Bad Blood, but instead of the GAB, I was disappointed to get The Rise And Fall Of ECW. I think it worked out fairly well 


Also, the reason I'm lacking in 08-10 DVDS, is because I lost a heavy amount of interest in the product after One Night Stand 2008 for some reason (Can't Remember), and I only bought a few DVDS in that time period. I got back into wrestling around Christmas 2010, and I haven't missed a DVD release since. Anybody else have a period of time they lost interest ?

Sorry for the billion questions and the huge ass list, just wanted to provoke some thought. If anybody knows how I can hide the list like a "Spoiler" then it'd be cool to know


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Surprisingly, I do have a few dvds you should add to your collection K1ngs.

1. The Best of Smackdown 10th Anniversary
2. RAW: The Beginnings - The Best of Seasons 1 & 2
3. RVD: One of a Kind
4. The Best PPV Matches of 2009-10
5. John Cena - Word Life
6. The History of the World Heavyweight Championship
7. Ricky Steamboat

Also when you get a chance, I'd highly appreciate a review of The Best of RAW 2010.

For spoilers, do this: [*spoiler=][/spoiler]

Just remove the star.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Surprisingly, I do have a few dvds you should add to your collection K1ngs.
> 
> 1. The Best of Smackdown 10th Anniversary
> 2. RAW: The Beginnings - The Best of Seasons 1 & 2
> ...


Of that list, I have owned 3 & 5 for a while, & I'd skip buying 5. Any of his later DVDs are better; I think that one was a rush-produce job.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

TJChurch said:


> Of that list, I have owned 3 & 5 for a while, & I'd skip buying 5. Any of his later DVDs are better; I think that one was a rush-produce job.


Well he has both, and I agree it was way too early for a release but that dvd is a fun watch imo. All the raps are entertaining plus the matches are pretty darn good and almost all of them are exclusive to that disc.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Well he has both, and I agree it was way too early for a release but that dvd is a fun watch imo. All the raps are entertaining plus the matches are pretty darn good and almost all of them are exclusive to that disc.


It was a fun watch, & might be if he was injured or went on a Rock-like break, but while he is active & not doing that gimmick anymore, not so much.

As for the rest, I haven't bothered checking if the matches are exclusive to that set, but that is becoming rarer as we go.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

TJChurch said:


> It was a fun watch, & might be if he was injured or went on a Rock-like break, but while he is active & not doing that gimmick anymore, not so much.
> 
> As for the rest, I haven't bothered checking if the matches are exclusive to that set, but that is becoming rarer as we go.


The matches with Benoit, Eddie, & Taker have never been released anywhere else and I'm willing to bet it stays that way. Out of curiosity, why does it seem like my posts are the only ones you ever respond to?


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The matches with Benoit, Eddie, & Taker have never been released anywhere else and I'm willing to bet it stays that way. Out of curiosity, why does it seem like my posts are the only ones you ever respond to?


1] I wouldn't make that bet.

2] Is it ironic I am responding & telling you to ask yourself that question? I am not aware of all the other people whose posts I respond to, but I am sure it doesn't seem that way to most of them, or me, or lots of others I may never have responded to. Since it seems to only appear that way to you, the only one who may know the reason may be you.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Ah, compelling stuff. Now I'm seeing why you put those statements in your sig.

Anyways, back on topic. Anyone know where I can find printable inserts for these dvds?

The Rock: The Most of Electrifying Man in Sports Entertainment
RAW: The Best of 2009
The Best PPV Matches of 2009-10


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

In the middle of watching The Best Of Raw 2010 right now. Huge snowstorm around these parts so University classes are pretty much cancelled. Got tons of time on my hands.

It dosen't look like it's as good as the 2011 DVD, not even close, but I haven't seen it in about a year, so we'll see.

The thing is, I have 8 more 3 disc sets left to buy. I'm not interested in Allied Powers or the Jeff Hardy DVD (I Fucking Hate Jeff), so the DVDS you listed are awesome/ Plus, the Cena DVD with its exclusive matches can be found for like 2 bucks online, so its a STEAL, and I love Cena's raps anyways so it should be awesome.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

I actually managed to get through all of disc 1 of The Best of RAW & SmackDown 2011 in one sitting (I'm usually pretty fidgety). I really love it so far, and definitely recommend to anyone who thought 2011 was a great year for WWE.

*Falls Count Anywhere Match for the WWE Championship: The Miz vs. John Morrison*
This match was so much fun. Morrison flies all over the place, Miz looks vicious, they take advantage of the stip without relying on weapons, they get a lot done in the ring, and the finish is sick. One of the best WWE Title matches of 2011, and a great blow-off to their feud.

***3/4

*Intercontinental Title: Dolph Ziggler vs. Kofi Kingston*
The matches between these two remind me of the series between Carlito and Shelton Benjamin back in 2005/2006. They were both young workhorses trying to get over with a secondary title in the mix, and they had such amazing chemistry that they kept getting put together. They had a ton of matches together in summer '10, had this last trade-off, then feuded for the US Title on RAW six months later.

The match itself is not their best, but you can see the chemistry. I really enjoyed Kofi getting a fluke win, Dolph cashing in his rematch immediately, and getting suckered again. It closed the door on this feud nicely and set Dolph up for bigger things.

***

*2-out-of-3 Falls Match: Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio*
I always felt like Mysterio and Del Rio never quite had the chemistry I would have expected. They had good matches, but never great. This blowoff, which makes a nice companion piece to their first SD match on the Best of SD 2009/10, is proof. I always have a bias against 2/3 matches that run 10 minutes. They both get falls on each other very quickly, but the action itself is pretty fast-paced, they trade some nice counters, and the finish works.

***1/4

*Divas Championship: Natalya vs. Melina*
This is here for no reason other than that Natalya pretty much bends Melina in half in a sharpshooter, which looks very painful.

No Rating

*The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan*
Nice to see a rematch from their great NOC match. Not as good as before, but awesome action again. Bryan proves to be a great worker again.

***1/4

*The Rock Returns to RAW*
What an amazing segment. 25 minutes flew by without a single move. The entrance, the speech, the interaction with Michael Cole, calling out John Cena. When this aired last February, I knew I would buy a "best of RAW" set simply for this, and I did. I don't give star ratings to segments, but this one was just perfect.

*John Cena Responds to The Rock*
It was great to see Cena go old school, and call Rock out on his hypocrisy. This worked on so many levels, and it was good to see Cena stand up to Rock and get on the same level. Cena spoke the truth, didn't get angry, and made it funny.

*The Championship Coronation of Dolph Ziggler*
Well, this was pointless. Edge is stripped of the WHC, which is then awarded to Dolph Ziggler, who immediately loses to Edge in a squash. Dolph is fired on the spot, but everyone knows he probably showed up again the next week. This did nothing for anyone, made Ziggler's first "reign" a waste, interrupted Edge's solid last title reign (which included good defenses against Kane, Ziggler, in the Elimination Chamber, and Del Rio).

*3/4

*A Stone Cold Referee*
This was cool for a few reasons. One, JBL returns and gets immediately heat. It got a lot of heat for Cole, and anyone gets excited whenever Stone Cold shows up, especially since he declared himself the guest ref for Cole's match against Jerry Lawler. Simple segment that really worked.

*"The Rock" Attacks John Cena?*
Kind of pointless to be here. Miz dresses up like Rock, beats the crap out of Cena. What was good about this was that it really made Miz look like someone who could beat the shit out of Cena, which worked for the buildup.

*Steel Cage Match: Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio*
For some reason, I remember this match being more "epic." And I didn't realize it was so short. Del Rio just lost so many matches in these feuds, it's amazing he became WWE Champ the same year. The match itself is quite good, with all kinds of counters, escape attemps, etc, I just think another 5-10 minutes could have made it a classic.

***

*Intercontinental Championship: Kofi Kingston vs. Wade Barrett*Solid match, awesome finish. This was to get The Corre over as an evil stable, which went nowhere, but Barrett winning the IC Title helped, especially with a little help from his friends. Barrett catching Kofi into the wasteland made this worth it.

**3/4

*Streak in Jeopardy?*
I remember groaning about this segment, saying that the feud for UT/HHH to WM 27, and while I mostly agreed, this segment was great. It got three legends in the ring at the same time, asked a serious question (what does HBK think about HHH trying to end the streak?) Only thing I didn't understand was HHH telling HBK to tell UT why HHH would win at WM. I wasn't get sure where that was meant to go, and it seemed go nowhere.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

The 2012 Royal Rumble Match: ***1/2
First things first, I think this the weakest Royal Rumble match in the last few years. I mean, that's not to say it's a bad Rumble match. In fact, it's a really good one. I liked The Miz and his former protege Alex Riley squaring off to start the match as well as Miz's former partner R-Truth coming in soon after at #3. I was honestly expecting John Morrison to return and enter the match, but of course that didn't happen. Then we had the section with Mick Foley, Santino Marella, and Ricardo Rodriguez, which I thought was pretty funny. Everything from Ricardo's entrance to the epic battle between Mr. Socko and the Cobra was entertaining. I just didn't like they built up Foley's appearance as something serious yet it was actually comical for the most part, but it is what it is. Throughout the match, there were plenty of surprise entrants, including Hacksaw Jim Duggan and Road Dogg. They were actually the most over guys of the whole match. I would like to see Road Dogg wrestle more often as it looked like he could still go. We even had appearances by all three commentators of the match: Jerry Lawler, Booker T, and Michael Cole. I actually didn't mind this. I especially liked Cole's appearance as he was just gloating and pointing at the WrestleMania sign like he was actually going to win while everyone else in the match was too busy to even go and fight him. This leads us to our next surprise entrant: Kharma. Her performance, while really short, was impressive as she gave an Implant Buster to Dolph Ziggler and eliminated Hunico. The top performers this year were Miz and Cody Rhodes as they were both in there for over 40 minutes. While Miz lasted longer, Cody was the MVP as he eliminated 7 people, most of which were older guys. Cody's mentality as of late has been that veterans need to step down and let the young guys shine, and his performance here exhibited that well. I also have to mention Kofi Kingston's amazing spot in which he walked across the floor on his hands to avoid elimination. When it happened, I said it was better than Morrison's spot last year when he flew off the ring apron and landed on the barricade like Spiderman, walked across the barricade, and leaped from it to the ring steps. Do I still stand by that? I think it's too close to call. Both spots are very different, yet equally spectacular.
Let's go back to how I said this was the weakest Rumble match of the last few years. The last few Rumbles were packed with action. This year, I felt that they relied mostly on surprises almost to the point of overkill that the rest just dragged on for the most part. That was until the final-two showdown between Sheamus and Chris Jericho. For about 8 minutes, these two had a back-and-forth, heartpounding battle that could have went either way. There were so many near-eliminations that I was on the edge of the my seat the whole time. In the end, it was Sheamus that connected with a Brogue Kick that sent Jericho flying off the apron to the floor and Sheamus is your 2012 Royal Rumble match winner. I would have rather had Miz, who entered #1, face off with either Jericho, Sheamus, or even Randy Orton, who was in his hometown here, in the final two, only for any one of those three to win. However, what we got here was extremely satisfying.
Overall, this was a fun Royal Rumble match. Then again, you can't go wrong with the Royal Rumble. Like I said, they went for more surprises to get a pop from the crowd rather than good in-ring action for a Rumble match. That's not me complaining. I was really entertained throughout the match. All the surprises was very unique approach for the match and I thought it worked well. Plus, the finish between Sheamus and Jericho was great, almost as good as the 2007 finish between Undertaker and Shawn Michaels. Again, it was a fun Rumble match, but disappointing when you consider the string of better Rumble matches in the last few years.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Holy shit, got out of breath reading your DVD collection"  Definitely buy Wrestlemania XXIV. Vengeance 2006 is also an option, but I wouldn't say it's particularly must have. Definitely get some Attitude PPVs up in there, also. Where do you keep all of those, seriously?

From mid-late 2006 to this time last year, I rarely watched. When people talk about stuff that happened, I have vague recollection of something from catching the tail end of a show here and there, but pretty much all of it went over my head. What made you start watching again?

On this year's Rumble: I found it on the side of disappointing, and the guest star/legend entrants were great at first, then got cringeworthy as you started to realise how many filler entrants there were. Delighted with the Sheamus win though.


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

Has anyone got a review of the Best of Smackdown 2009-10? I can get it quite cheap so wondering if it is any good. Also is the newest Rey Mysterio dvd worth getting?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

aaronsmith27 said:


> Has anyone got a review of the Best of Smackdown 2009-10? I can get it quite cheap so wondering if it is any good. Also is the newest Rey Mysterio dvd worth getting?


The new Rey dvd has grown on me a lot recently. It's nowhere near the quality _of The Biggest Little Man_, but the interview segments with Striker are interesting and while the match listing isn't spectacular, you do get a few quality gems. Here's the standouts:

*2 out of 3 Falls Match*
Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Juventud Guerrera - ****
_ECW Extreme Bash 9th March, 1996_

*WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman vs. The Worlds Greatest Tag Team - ****
_Vengeance 27th July, 2003_

*WWE Tag Team Championship Match*
Rey Mysterio & Batista vs. MNM - ***1/2 (really like this one)
_SmackDown 16th December, 2005_

*Intercontinental Championship Match*
Rey Mysterio vs. John Morrison - **** (arguably the 2009 WWE TV MOTY)
_SmackDown 4th September, 2009_

*Rey Mysterio Joins the SES vs. CM Punks Hair*
Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk - ***3/4 (their best match in 2010 and 2nd best match overall imo)
_Over the Limit 23rd May, 2010_

Don't get your hopes up for the WCW matches though. They're mostly throwaways.


----------



## BROSKI18 (Jan 20, 2012)

*The Chris Jericho DVD*

Was considering getting the Chris Jericho dvd was just wondering if anyone who has seen it can tell me whether or not it is worth getting.

All responses appreciated.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: The Chris Jericho DVD*

This is one of those dvd's that luckily has a documentary, which was very good imo. I'm not a Jericho fan, but I really enjoyed the documentary. The bonus footage was decent too from what I can remember. If you're a Jericho fan I'd definitely recommend it, otherwise it's worth a watch online or something.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: The Chris Jericho DVD*



BROSKI18 said:


> Was considering getting the Chris Jericho dvd was just wondering if anyone who has seen it can tell me whether or not it is worth getting.
> 
> All responses appreciated.


One of the greatest WWE documentary's I have seen. Really inspiring if you ask me.

Bonus: It's on Netflix.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Buy it. Great doc, lots of good extras, and some great matches.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Gonna start again on watching some shows to get caught back up. I'm right around HIAC 09, which I'll watch today or tomorrow. I just bought Survivor Series 09 and TLC 09 to round out the year.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The Jericho documentary is quite possibly my favorite DVD WWE has released. It really is a great watch, from the documentary, to the extras, to the matches. Well worth the buy.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

admiremyclone said:


> New pictures of The Rock's upcoming DVD:
> 
> http://www.wwedvdnews.com/wwe-epic-...ohnson-dvd-pre-release-photos-revealed/20735/
> 
> ...


I will probably buy this DVD for the doc and the I Quit Match alone but a few awesome matches they are missing....

-Rock V HHH Backlash 2000
-Rock v HHH Judgement Day 2000 (maybe this will be on the next HHH DVD?)
-A Rock and Sock Connection match....against the New Age Outlaws October 1999 on Smackdown would be sweet or when they first won the titles from Taker/Show


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm watching the promo disc from the latest SCSA blu ray. Right now I'm watching the segment from Raw Is War the night after Stone Cold won his first WWF Championship, and I've got nostalgia like crazy!!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.wwedvdnews.com/wcw-clash-of-the-champions-dvd-on-the-way/20783/

WWEDVDNEWS.COM is reporting a best of the clash of champions DVD set incoming, hosted by Dusty Rhodes. I guess WWE knows that WCW themed DVDs bring in a huge amount of cash.

Anybody care to make their own 3 disc match listing as to what's gonna be on this set ?

Also, Just finished the second disc of Best Of RAW 2010. Decent stuff, but not alot of real GEMS so far (One or two). Alot of average TV matches. Nothing bad so far though. Some good segments. Should have my full review up when I finish the third disc tomorrow. Then I'm probably gonna want another request. NIGHT Peeps !


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> http://www.wwedvdnews.com/wcw-clash-of-the-champions-dvd-on-the-way/20783/
> 
> WWEDVDNEWS.COM is reporting a best of the clash of champions DVD set incoming, hosted by Dusty Rhodes. I guess WWE knows that WCW themed DVDs bring in a huge amount of cash.
> 
> ...


FUCK ME YES! This could so damn good. Sooooooo many gems, near impossible to make a listing for something like this. They absolutely have to include things from pre-91 though. 88 was arguably the best year for Clashes. You know what the best news is though? That it's on blu ray. Amazing.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Yay! More WCW coming to DVD! And this one is going to be on Blu-Ray! Excited for this, so many brilliant matches happened at the Clash of the Champions events.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Clash set SHOULD and COULD be epic, but as with all WWE DVD's, they will throw on some utter shit matches just because a big name is involved or something. So I'm expecting it to be half great and half shitty . Unless then go the way of the Nitro then. Then 99% shitty. Hopefully not though.


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

Looking to watch some wrestling from 2009 again. What's the best WWE ppv's to buy from 2009?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

aaronsmith27 said:


> Looking to watch some wrestling from 2009 again. What's the best WWE ppv's to buy from 2009?


Royal Rumble
No Way Out
Backlash
Survivor Series

Those are ones that came to mind immediately. Don't remember as much about the other shows to really mention them though. WM 25, while disappointing in many ways still had Undertaker/HBK and a couple of other matches that while not great are decent enough. Rest of the shows probably have a match or two worth seeing as well. Something like the best PPV matches 2009-2010 might be worth getting rather than full PPV's (though the set only starts at Backlash so you'd still need RR and NWO, maybe WM too if you wanted it). Picked it up myself on Bluray recently though I haven't gotten around to watching it. Had some pretty great matches on the set though.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

Continuation of the Top 100 reviews. 

*98: Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio – Judgment Day 2005*
Wow, just wow. I’ve watched this match before and thought it was good storyline progression but not a whole lot more, but now? I think It’s a serious contender for Rey and Eddie’s best match together. Okay, maybe not that good because we’ve got Havoc ’97 and SD 06/23/05, but you can see where I’m coming from. The chemistry between these two is simply off the charts, seriously, it’s just ridiculous how well these two complement one another. Eddie’s character is fantastic too, it’s pretty complex at the same time but he just plays it to a tee. He controls most of the offence here and Rey eats every bit of it like a champ. I’d say Rey’s at his best eating offence from bigger guys and making the hopeful comebacks every so often.

Eddie just exploits the shit out of Rey’s rib injury but can’t put him away which leads to an acceptable DQ finish. My only complaint about the match would’ve been Chavo distracting the referee, was Chavo even really involved in this feud? It didn’t make sense to me. A ref bump would’ve accomplished the same thing. Other than that, everything’s top-notch. I’m actually really surprised this didn’t finish higher. WHY DIDN’T YOU BUFOONS VOTE THIS HIGHER?!

*****1/2*

*97: Edge vs. Matt Hardy – Unforgiven 2005*
I think it’s safe to say that this is by far and wide, Matt Hardy’s best singles match. Seriously, does anything else he's done after this come close? His cruiserweight stuff in 2003 was neat but not on this level. I guess personal is the only way to describe this, without the storyline I don’t know if this match would’ve been as good. Edge tried to escape at every chance yet Matt didn’t try once, I guess it makes sense in that he wanted to kill Edge and all that jazz. Plenty of neat spots, especially some powerbomb-esque ones from Edge but the highlight of the whole encounter was Edge getting tied up in the ropes. The crowd go absolutely bat-shit crazy for Matt and he just potatoes Edge like there’s no tomorrow. The finish is a real feel-good moment where Matt legit looks like a heavyweight contender. Yeah, I would’ve voted for this.

*****1/4 or something like that. *

*96: The Rockers vs. Oriental Express – Royal Rumble 1991*
Oh Jannetty! I do hate you so. Something about this guy just puts me off every match I see him in. Even back here, I think it was obvious that Shawn had more star-potential than Marty. I don’t understand the love for this match. I just can’t get into it the same way as other people. I’m sure the stuff the Rockers were doing were pretty impressive for their time, but very little of their offence looks like anything special compared to what we’re exposed to these days. The Oriental Express did very little for me too, the only thing I found halfway interesting about them was one of them wrestling in his bare feet. I don’t know, am I the only one who didn’t love this? I wouldn’t have voted for it, I know that much. 

*****


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The crowd singing "We will, we will ROCK you" to try and motivate The Rockers is more than enough reason to vote for that match. You suck dude .


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

A question for the people who own the dvd/blu ray version of WWE best of Raw/Smackdown 2011. Is the CM Punk shoot/promo in full or is the version they used in the video package? And at the end of the Cena/Mysterio match is the Punk return included in full?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah heard the news of the Clash DVD love it, can't wait to see Flair vs Sting, at the very first clash in 88..They should make this DVD 4 disc set, and this PPV, was probably as popular in the early years for NWA/WCW as much as Starrcade was.I hope Dusty maks the DVD even more, which I know he will.I can imagine the matches that will be put in, gotta be Sting vs Flair as the first match...


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Hope they don't stick Flair/Steamboat on the set. Its already on DVD, and we don't need it on ANOTHER set taking up nearly an hour of time.

No interest in Flair/Sting myself, but it will probably make the set (though I'm sure that has also been release on one of the Flair sets anyway).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starting the best of 2011 DVDs from the top now that I've seen the stuff I urgently needed to watch.

Holy fuck at Miz/Morrison, I forgot how awesome it was.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Best Of Raw 2010*

Disc One
DX vs Jerishow: **** *
Sheamus vs Cena: *** 1/4*
Christian vs Sheamus: *** 1/4*
DX vs ShowMiz vs S.E.S Elimination: *** 3/4*
Michaels vs Kane: *** 1/2*

Disc Two
Orton vs Swagger: *** 1/2*
Eve vs Maryse: ***
Hart Dynasty vs ShowMiz: *****
Christian vs Edge: **** 1/2*
Bourne/Cena vs Sheamus/Edge: *** 1/2*
Bourne vs Jericho: *** 3/4*
Edge vs Orton: *****
Orton vs Jericho vs Edge: *****

Disc Three
Cena/Hart vs Edge/Jericho: *N/A*
Barrett vs Jericho: ***3/4*
Cena vs Miz: *** 3/4*
Sheamus vs Morrison FCA: **** 1/2*
Orton vs Jericho: *** 1/2*
Bryan vs Ziggler: **** 1/2*
Sheamus vs Morrison: *** 3/4*
Santino/Kozlov vs Usos vs Henry/Tatsu vs Slater/Gabriel: *** 1/4*

Thoughts:

This DVD is okay. From somebody who just watched the 2011 set, let me tell you this. Raw 2011 > > > > Raw 2010. But that dosen't mean that Raw in 2010 was bad, because there were certainly a number of good matches and segments that took place. That being said, the one problem with this set is that there is too much AVERAGE material on it.

When it comes to the matches themselves, there are a few ***-*** 1/2 encounters on this set, but there are WAY too many ** 1/4-** 1/2 matches on this set. Orton vs Swagger is the "Best" of Raw 2010 ? Seriously ? IMO no matches come close to **** as well, but most people might disagree with me on that one.

The segments are REALLY hit-and-miss on here. For instance we have segments such as Bret-Hart's return and Batista quitting Raw, but then we have segments like..Santino's Tea Time ? What ? And you're telling me that the full Nexus invasion wasn't included on the set and just the video package ? Ridiculous. Overall though this set can be classified as Average. The first half (Match-wise) kinda sucks but mid-way during the year, WWE really got it's shit straight, which is an indication of how great 2011 was.

*Top 3 Matches*

1. Sheamus vs John Morrison Falls Count Anywhere
2. Edge vs Christian
3. Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan

*Top 3 Segments*

1. Batista quits Raw
2. Bret Hart returns
3. Wrestlemania XXVI main event is made

*Top 3 Omissions*

1. Full Nexus Invasion
2. Miz vs King TLC
3. Cena vs Ziggler


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

^ Damn, looks like I'm skippin over gettin that. Thanks for the review though brah.


hanshanshans911 said:


> A question for the people who own the dvd/blu ray version of WWE best of Raw/Smackdown 2011. Is the CM Punk shoot/promo in full or is the version they used in the video package? And at the end of the Cena/Mysterio match is the Punk return included in full?


The Punk shoot is in full but idk about his return just yet. All segments are included in full with entrances and postmatch stuff so far so I'd assume it will be too.



aaronsmith27 said:


> Looking to watch some wrestling from 2009 again. What's the best WWE ppv's to buy from 2009?


Backlash and Summerslam definitely. The whole Backlash ppv is fantastic minus the Hardys match. Christian/Swagger, Cena/Edge, and the 6 man are all great. Even Punk/Kane is enjoyable. Summerslam has a couple forgettbale matches but Rey/Dolph, DX/Legacy, & Punk/Jeff are all fantastic and Cena/Orton is memorable for the ending too. No Way Out is pretty good. The two Chambers and Orton/Shane are good watches.



KingCal said:


> Hope they don't stick Flair/Steamboat on the set. Its already on DVD, and we don't need it on ANOTHER set taking up nearly an hour of time.
> 
> No interest in Flair/Sting myself, but it will probably make the set (though I'm sure that has also been release on one of the Flair sets anyway).


Completely agreed. Flair/Steamboat is fucking everywhere but I'm sure they'll include Flair/Sting for its historical significance even though it's on Flair's 2nd set. And that kinda sucks if either one is included because both matches are so damn long.



Brye said:


> Starting the best of 2011 DVDs from the top now that I've seen the stuff I urgently needed to watch.
> 
> Holy fuck at Miz/Morrison, I forgot how awesome it was.


Exactly! I was like shit, this match is way better than I remembered. **** from me.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> Anybody care to make their own 3 disc match listing as to what's gonna be on this set ?


I'm really excited for this which I shouldn't be because they might screw up the match list like they've done with so many other sets. I don't want Flair/Steamboat COTC VI or Flair/Sting COTC I even though those two matches are probably the two greatest Clash matches ever. They are already on Flair and Steamboat's sets and they are so long so they will take up a bunch of space. They'll probably add Flair/Funk I Quit Match on there too. I'd prefer these matches are just talked about but considering they are the top matches of the show's history it's hard not to include them.

Matches I do want to see on the set:

Flair/Windham vs. Midnight Express Clash 4
Orton vs. Murdoch Clash 5
Steamboat vs. Funk Clash 7
Flair/Sting vs. Muta/Slater Clash 8
Luger vs. Pillman Clash 9
Steiners vs.Hase/Chono Clash 15
Sting vs. Rude Clash 17
Dustin/Simmons/Windham vs. Anderson/Eaton/Zbyszko Clash 18
Sting/Steamboat vs. Rude/Austin Clash 18
Gordy/Williams vs. Steiners Clash 19
Sting vs. Rude Clash 21
Steamboat/Douglas vs. Windham/Dustin Clash 21
Steamboat/Douglas vs. Austin/Pillman Clash 22
Windham vs. Scorpio Clash 23
Rude/Vader/Sid vs. Sting/Dustin/Bulldog Clash 23
Flair/Anderson vs. Austin/Pillman Clash 23
Nasty Boys vs. Cactus Jack/Maxx Payne Clash 26
Vader vs. Dustin Clash 29
Malenko vs. Ultimo Dragon Clash 34


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

Just watched Survivor Series 2004 on youtube, I'm not one for star ratings, so I'll just give some thoughts on the show..

*Rey Mysterio vs Billy Kidman vs Chavo Guerrero vs Spike Dudley (c) - Fatal 4 Way for the Cruiserweight Championship*
Really fun opener, classic cruiserweight action in this. Kidman takes some amount of damage as well. The only thing I'm not sure about is the finish, Spike magically recovers from a Gory Bomb to pin Chavo after Kidman breaks the pin. But oh well, doesn't really detract from a very solid match. Good start.

*Christian (w/ Tyson Tomko) vs Shelton Benjamin (c) - Intercontinental Championship*
Another very good match, as you'd expect from two great workers. Christian's trash talking and a couple of Tomko interferences while the ref was distracted were nice touches. This match just makes me miss Shelton even more to be honest. :sad:

*Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Luther Reigns, Mark Jindrak and Carlito) vs Team Guerrero (Eddie Guerrero, RVD, Big Show and John Cena) - 4 on 4 Elimination Tag*
Cena goes after Carlito and chases him into the parking lot, Carlito hops in a car and leaves the arena, so the match starts as a 4 on 3. There's a complete clusterfuck for the RVD elimination, where both Angle and RVD grab the bottom rope during the count, yet the ref counts the 3 and RVD is eliminated. Also, being honest, I don't remember this Luther Reigns guy at all. I'm not really a fan of Survivor Series elimination matches, but I guess this one was decent enough.

*Heidenreich (w/ Paul Heyman) vs Undertaker*
This just didn't really click with me, was glad when it was over. Heidenreich grabbing the rope after a Last Ride was cool, thought it would've ended at that. But yeah, this was a bit 'meh'. Definitely not one of Taker's best.

*Trish Stratus (c) vs Lita - Women's Championship*
Trish wins by DQ after Lita uses a chair. She also takes a pretty nasty looking bump to the face, ends up breaking her nose. Not much else to say about this really.

*JBL (c)(w/ Orlando Jordan) vs Booker T - WWE Championship*
Entertaining match, it's essentially a handicap match for all the times Jordan gets involved. Was always a JBL fan, and was one of the few who enjoyed his long reign through that year. This was the epitome of that reign, cheated his way to the win by using the belt after a ref bump. For some reason this match has a run in from Josh Fucking Matthews, I don't remember the details of the feud so that was just bizarre. Enjoyed the match though.

*Team Orton (Randy Orton, Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho) vs Team HHH (HHH, Batista, Edge and Snitsky) - 4 on 3 Elimination Tag* 
Maven was supposed to be on Team Orton, but Snitsky took him out backstage earlier in the night. He joins the match about halfway through and takes a fucking gnarly chair shot to the head from Snitsky, props to him for that. Again, I'm not big on SS elimination matches, but this one is pretty entertaining. This was the Randy Orton I like, not this Viper/Apex Predator bullshit, no crawling around pumping the mat or pulling stupid faces. The ending is pretty sweet with a Pedigree reversed into an RKO.

Good show overall, my biggest gripe is probably the fact that it ends on an elimination match with no real consequences, just ends up feeling a bit anticlimactic. Also, the crowd is fucking awful, there are literally no chants throughout the show. One of the worst big PPV crowds I can remember, truly horrible.


----------



## downgrader (Feb 8, 2012)

I miss the days of motivated Haas & Benjamin.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The RKO out of the Pedigree looks so damn awesome.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

I hate the way it seems WWE screws the purchasers of non-Blu-Ray DVDs. I don't care if they have to add more discs to include the extra stuff (as I think I read they did for some in the case of B-R); I'd pay extra $ for the extra disc, but refuse to pay that much extra $ for something that will only play Blu-Ray DVDs, which themselves are each then more expensive.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

downgrader said:


> I miss the days of motivated Haas & Benjamin.


It's amazing how different they look in '03 compared to now. Not physically or anything but they were just so much more fun to watch.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Benjamin's '04-'06 singles run is one of my favorite periods of any wrestler I grew up watching.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I loved Benjamin in '04. Marked like a bitch that night he beat Trips. Great point though, they're incredibly meh now whenever I watch their recent ROH matches.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Shelton's run in 04-05 was fucking amazing. His matches with Triple H were some of the best TV matches from that era, and his matches with Jericho were out of this world. The gold rush match with HBK was off the chain, and he was the CLEAR-CUT MVP of the first 2 MITB ladder matches.

I'm curious as to why he didn't get pushed to the main event scene, I mean... HE BEAT HHH 3 TIMES in 04 ?!?!?!?! He just randomly lost to Carlito and then was an afterthought, put in ridiculous storylines time after time.

Actually, come to think of it, he had a good 06 run too. His match at Backlash 06 vs RVD was AWESOME. Shelton is the man. Seriously, HOW DID THEY FUCK HIM UP ?!?!?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

With Benjamin, WWE did all it could to leapfrog him into a wrestling star. He never made that leap everybody expected him to make. That's unfortunate.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

KingCal said:


> Royal Rumble
> No Way Out
> Backlash
> Survivor Series


I would agree with these, plus SummerSlam. If they ditched Khali/Kane and actually gave Regal & Christian the time they deserved it would've been a wonderful PPV. Extreme Rules was very good imo as well.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Benjamin, while amazing talented in the ring, was void of charisma and his mic skills were below average at best. Even though he beat HHH three times, that was only enough to give him a small rub. At the end of the day though he failed to deliver where he needed to deliver, and anytime WWE tried to push him the case remained the same. He's simply a better version of John Morrison.

That being said, his Gold Rush match with HBK in 05 was one of the best TV matches of all time, and the best I can remember in the last few years except maybe Cena/HBK's London match. He had great matches with Undertaker, RVD, HHH (as already mentioned), as well as many others. He was arguably the MVP of the first MITB ladder match, and of any MITB ladder match he competed in. He had all the talent in the world in the ring, but as I said already he failed to deliver in every other category.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF - Royal Rumble 2002*

Rumble Match
***1/2


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Obis said:


> Benjamin, while amazing talented in the ring, was void of charisma and his mic skills were below average at best. Even though he beat HHH three times, that was only enough to give him a small rub. At the end of the day though he failed to deliver where he needed to deliver, and anytime WWE tried to push him the case remained the same. He's simply a better version of John Morrison.
> 
> That being said, his Gold Rush match with HBK in 05 was one of the best TV matches of all time, and the best I can remember in the last few years except maybe Cena/HBK's London match. He had great matches with Undertaker, RVD, HHH (as already mentioned), as well as many others. He was arguably the MVP of the first MITB ladder match, and of any MITB ladder match he competed in. He had all the talent in the world in the ring, but as I said already he failed to deliver in every other category.


That's why guys like Shelton, Morrison and others should have great mouthpieces to handle that type of stuff. And I ain't talking about Mama Benjamin. Heenen worked wonders for a bunch of guys. Lesnar may be a freak of nature but Heyman was perfect as his manager while he destroyed everyone in his path. WWE needs more great managers that can sell their superstar's characters, the stars opposing their star and the feuds as a whole.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The Best of RAW & Smackdown 2011 - Disc 2 (Blu Ray)*

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. The Miz - **3/4
_RAW - May 2_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Christian(c) vs. Randy Orton - ***1/4
_Smackdown - May 6_

*World Heavyweight Championship - Special Referee: Christian*
Randy Orton(c) vs. Sheamus - ***
_Smackdown - June 3_

*6-Man Elimination Match*
John Cena, Randy Orton, & Alex Riley vs. Christian, R-Truth, & The Miz - **3/4
_RAW - June 20_

Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes - **1/2
_Smackdown - June 24_

Christian vs. Sin Cara - **3/4
_Smackdown - July 1_​
- So this disc wasn't as good as the first as far as match quality goes, but there's some highly entertaining moments. You get Edge's goodbye speech, Truth's heel turn promo, Riley attacking Miz, & Punk's amazing shoot promo. Orton/Christian is match of the disc but it's still a tad overrated. Christian/Cara would've been very good had the spots been executed better and they didn't wrestle in that ridiculous lighting.​
*Blu-Ray Exclusives on Disc 2*

Christian vs. Kane - ***
Randy Orton & Kane vs. Christian vs. Mark Henry - **3/4
_Smackdown - June 24_

*No Countouts*
Evan Bourne vs. Sin Cara - **3/4
_RAW - June 27_

*Tornado Match*
Rey Mysterio & Alex Riley vs. The Miz & Jack Swagger - ***1/4
_RAW - June 27_​
- More enjoyable blu ray extras. Christian/Kane was very good on its own but then you got a nice little tag match afterwards. Bourne/Cara was all kind of awesome but wasn't long enough to rate any higher, and of course we all know about the Tornado match. All kinds of fast paced action there. On top of that you got Punk's public contract negotiation, fuckin aweosme!​
*Overall Disc SCore: 7.5/10*​


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Clique, Benjamin's Momma was awesome and you know it!!! 

Seriously though, I enjoyed pretty much anything involving her when I started (and kinda failed to finish, shock I know...) my Raw 06 project.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

did the WWE kill her off via heart attack, i can't remember.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

KingCal said:


> Clique, Benjamin's Momma was awesome and you know it!!!
> 
> Seriously though, I enjoyed pretty much anything involving her when I started (and kinda failed to finish, shock I know...) my Raw 06 project.


I thought it was funny too but it didn't really advance Benjamin's career. The guy couldn't seem to get past IC/US Champ in random match or sick spot in MITB at WrestleMania every year. It would have been great if he had a manager like The Coach or somebody and won the MITB briefcase. There are ways to get over talent other than hoping they click with audiences when you stick a microphone in their hands. Everyone just isn't great at that. Thing is everyone who is/was great aren't all great at it either but creative/bookers and/or the talent finds other ways of getting them over.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> http://www.wwedvdnews.com/wcw-clash-of-the-champions-dvd-on-the-way/20783/
> 
> WWEDVDNEWS.COM is reporting a best of the clash of champions DVD set incoming, hosted by Dusty Rhodes. I guess WWE knows that WCW themed DVDs bring in a huge amount of cash.
> 
> ...



This will be an awesome dvd set. So awesome I might even pay full price on it. 

Mike Rotunda V Jimmy Garvin CotC 1
Flair V Sting CotC 1 (can't have a CotC dvd without this match.....sorry)
Sting V Barry Windwham CotC 3
Ric Flair and Barry Windham V The Midnight Express CotC 5
Junkyard Dog V Butch Reed CotC 6
Rotunda and Steve Williams V The Road Warriors CotC 6
The Freebirds V The Dynamic Dudes (Laurinaitis will have at least one match on here) CotC 7
Steamboat V Terry Funk CotC 8
Freebirds V Steiner Brothers CotC 8 
Lex Luger V Brian Pillman CotC 9
Ric Flair V Terry Funk CotC 9 (one of my fav matches of all time)
Mil Mascaras V Cactus Jack CotC 10
Steiner Brothers V Doom CotC 10
Rock n Roll Express V Midnight Express CotC 11
Sting V fake Black Scorpion CotC 12
Lex Luger V Great Muta CotC 15
Dustin Rhodes & Steamboat V Arn Anderson and larry Zbyszko CotC 17
Rick Rude V Sting CotC 17 (great match)
Ron Simmons V Cactus Jack CotC 20
Flair and Anderson V Pillman and Steve Austin CotC 23
Sting & Flair V Vader and Rick Rude CotC 26
Flair V Sting CotC 27
Hogan and Savage V Kevin Sullivan and The Butcher CotC 30
Pillman V Eddie Guerrero CotC 32
Rey Mysterio V Dean Malenko CotC 33


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWF Monday Night Raw (03.03.97) - Davey Boy Smith vs. Owen Hart (WWF European Title Tournament Finals)

Just a real hidden gem and quite possibly the best match in the history of Monday Night Raw. ****1/2


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

*The Best of RAW & SmackDown - Disc 2 -Blu-Ray Exclusive Content*

Save the Date: The Rock vs. John Cena
_Raw – 4th April, 2011_
Important segment, it's good to see almost every interaction between Cena and The Rock will be made available on DVD and/or Blu-Ray.

Kane vs. Christian
_SmackDown – 24th June, 2011_
You never see a 1-on-1 match get a nice amount of time, go the distance, and get turned into a tag match, which also got time and turned out great. Both matches are damn good, and the finish to the tag is all kinds of awesome.

***1/4

*No Count Out Match*
Evan Bourne vs. Sin Cara
_Raw – 27th June, 2011_
I love Evan Bourne, and this is a dream match to be sure, but there is no psychology here whatsoever. It's amazing to watch, but damned if I remember a single moment of what happened.

**3/4

*Tornado Tag Team Match*
Rey Mysterio & Alex Riley vs. The Miz & Jack Swagger
_Raw – 27th June, 2011_
Probably one of the most entertaining tag matches ever. Non-stop action, great chemistry, great variety. Riley got a nice rub here, too.

***1/2

CM Punk’s Public Contract Negotiation
_Raw – 11th July, 2011_
This was an instant classic. WWE didn't drop the ball from June 27th-MITB here, and this segment was the last amazing stop before the classic match. So much truth, so much angry, but so powerful to watch. Amazing segment.

So far so good on this set. As someone else mentioned, The Best of RAW 2011>>>The Best of RAW 2010. 1 1/2 discs in, and there are already a number of great matches AND great segments.


----------



## talkboy992 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Wrestlemania XX Triple Threat Match*

Does anybody know if Triple H vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Benoit still included on the Wrestlemania XX DVD? I know that WWE got rid of a bunch of Chris Benoit stuff, but that was the _*main event*_ and such a great match


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Wrestlemania XX Triple Threat Match*

Yes it is. I just bought a used copy of WM20 on Amazon last week for $5 and it's on there.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Wrestlemania XX Triple Threat Match*

Favourite match of WMXX was certainly the Christian vs Jericho match!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Wrestlemania XX Triple Threat Match*



James1o1o said:


> Favourite match of WMXX was certainly the Christian vs Jericho match!


I just watched WM20 last night for the first time in 6 years and it was a great match. How hot was Trish at the end of that match? Uuuugh. 

The whole card was good really. I have said this before but WM20 is the best WM in a long time. Probably makes my top 5 WM's. My fav match on that card was Rock and Sock V Evolution. I was just very entertained. Eddie V Angle was great as well. The triple threat was amazing as well and no matter what you think of Benoit the ending was just perfect. Those two guys scratched and clawed their whole life in this business for eveverything and had nothing handed to them. Great Mania.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

OOOHHHHH YEEEEEEAHHHHHHHHH! Can you DIG it ? Macho Madness DVD review coming soon.

Since I'm not getting any new DVDS until atleast tomorrow, I'm just gonna go back and review some ones that I already have here in my collection (Previously watched). Started just because I wanted to watch some Savage Promos, so I popped in disc 3, and eventually watched the whole thing.

GAB 97 Savage vs DDP is fucking awesome. Gonna continue watching discs 1 and 2 unless I get some new DVDS in the mail tomorrow. New footage always comes first for me. So you might see a random 04 PPV review before I get this DVD done. 

Another week begins, another week of matches to enjoy. Fucking LOVE IT.

EDIT: Just realized that there was a poster here called Machomadness. What a coincidence hahahaha. Hope you like the review when I post it !


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

I agree... I LOVE WMXX. I am a Foley fanatic, & that Title match is what they should be... Though I often watch the Diva tag match by itself... Because I can.

Also, "Mama Benjamin" was not entertaining on WWE, or even on the show named after her when she worked alongside Brandy! Get serious!!


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

*The Best of RAW & SmackDown - Disc 2*

Instead of just listing and reviewing every section, I thought I'd save time to just go over highs and lows.

*Highs*
-The debut of R-Truth as a heel is honest, hilarious, and makes perfect sense. The best villains don't think they're wrong, and Truth got started off on the right foot here.

-John Cena vs. The Miz was damn good for a TV Title. Somewhere between two of the worst matches of 2011 (though I've come to enjoy the "I Quit" on a "so bad it's good" level), they had probably the match they should have had at WrestleMania XXVII. Nonstop action, a lot of fun, and a great finish. ***1/4 

-Christian vs. Randy Orton was just the beginning, and it was a great start to an amazing series of matches. This one holds up amazingly, given the classics that would follow. - ***1/4

-The 6-man elimination tag between Cena, Orton, Riley and Truth, Christian, and Miz was a ton of fun. Very Survivor Series type match, with everyone looking strong, and Orton and Cena trading roles of the face in peril. Great end, too, which furthered all these feuds. - ***1/2

-CM Punk speaks his mind...I jumped on the bandwagon the second he started shooting, and I never looked back. You're damn right I'm a Punk mark, and I'm proud of it. Blistering, classic promo. Just amazing and amazingly delivered.

*Lows*

-Not neccessarily "lows" per se, just not as exciting as the rest of the set.

-Orton/Sheamus was not as great as I remember. It's still a good TV World Title match, but they had better matches at SummerSlam and Hell in a Cell '10, in addition to a match on RAW in late '10, and the NoDq match that followed this a week later. They still have great chemistry.

-Really? Why include Alex Riley's face turn? It went nowhere. Not a world title, not a secondary title, not a grudge feud, nothing. It was just a false promise, that should have been ignored.


That's really it. So far this is still a great set, definitely recommended.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I love WM XX.. one of the best of all time

HBK/HHH/Benoit *****
Angle/Eddie ****1/2
Christian/Jericho ****1/4
Rock n Sock/Evolution ***3/4

A couple of meh matches on the card, but a very very good show overall.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I can watch WM XX and still be entertained throughout, but I don't think it's very good outside of like, 2 matches (main event and Jericho/Christian). Thought a certain handicap tag match was a pile of trash too .


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I just prefer the Triple Threat main event from that event. I'm not that high on either of the other two matches (Angle/Guerrero and Jericho/Christian).


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> OOOHHHHH YEEEEEEAHHHHHHHHH! Can you DIG it ? Macho Madness DVD review coming soon.
> 
> Since I'm not getting any new DVDS until atleast tomorrow, I'm just gonna go back and review some ones that I already have here in my collection (Previously watched). Started just because I wanted to watch some Savage Promos, so I popped in disc 3, and eventually watched the whole thing.
> 
> ...


The Macho Madness DVD set is flawless. I really have no problems with it and thats from a huge Macho mark. I will write a review of it when I dont feel lazy. 

Just curious how many DVD sets you have? I feel like I have a lot but I feel like a few folks on here could give me a run for my money.

What is everyones top 5 favorite Wrestlemanias? 

I will go....

1. WM 4
2. WM 3
3. WM 20
4. WM 17
5. WM 19


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Top 5 WM's?

1. WM 19
2. WM 24
3. WM 26
4. WM 22
5. WM 17/23/21 (can't really decide between them, they all have a couple of really fucking great matches, then a somewhat terrible undercard )


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

1. 19
2. 17
3. 24
4. 8
5. 20


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I thought a cool idea for a DVD would be the best of the US title. Some really good rare gem matches here. There might not be footage of the first few matches but this would make an interesting 3 disc set. I also thought it would be cool to only show title changes. Here is what I came up with. Let me know if I missed some awesome ones.....

Flair V Steamboat 4-1-1979
Wahoo McDaniel V Roddy Piper 8-8-1981
Steamboat V Dick Slater 4-21-1984
Magnum TA V Wahoo McDaniel 3-23-1985
Dusty Rhodes V Lex Luger 11-26-1987
Michael Hayes V Lex Luger Wrestlewar 1989
Steve Austin V Dustin Rhodes Starrcade 1993
Sting V Meng (Haku) Great American bash 1995
Ric Flair V Konnan Bash at the Beach 1996
Dean Malenko V Eddie Guerrero Uncensored 1997 
Curt Henning V Steve McMichael 9-15-1997 on Nitro
DDP V Henning Starrcade 1997
Bret Hart V DDP 11-30-1998 on Nitro
Scott Hall V Bret Hart V Sid V Goldberg Ladder Match on Nitro 11-8-1999
Big Show V Eddie No Mercy 2003
Matt Hardy V MVP Backlash 2008
Shelton Benjamin V Matt Hardy GAB 2008
Kofi V MVP Raw 6-1-2009
Bret Hart V The Miz RAW 5-17-2010 (yes I know this was a clusterfuck but I was marking like a 10 year old when Bret put the Sharpshooter on Miz) 
Bryan V Miz Night of Champions 2010


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Top 5

1. WM 22
2. WM 24
3. WM 21
4. WM 19
5. WM 20


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

1. X7
2. X
3. VIII
4. XIV
5. VI


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> 1. X7
> 2. X
> 3. VIII
> 4. XIV
> 5. VI


Surprised you don't have 8 higher being from Indy.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I thought a cool idea for a DVD would be the best of the US title. Some really good rare gem matches here. There might not be footage of the first few matches but this would make an interesting 3 disc set. I also thought it would be cool to only show title changes. Here is what I came up with. Let me know if I missed some awesome ones.....
> 
> Flair V Steamboat 4-1-1979
> Wahoo McDaniel V Roddy Piper 8-8-1981
> ...


I was thinking about this the other day and I just don't think it would sell well (or at least I wouldn't be buying it) with the absence of Benoit. He's a multiple time champ and ultimately delivered the best matches for the US Title in both WCW and WWE.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I was thinking about this the other day and I just don't think it would sell well (or at least I wouldn't be buying it) with the absence of Benoit. He's a multiple time champ and ultimately delivered the best matches for the US Title in both WCW and WWE.


I agree it wouldnt sell well and true it would be weird having this DVD set without Benoit matches. I'd buy it because I'm weird but I don't think it would sell well either. Plus, they need to focus on a best of In Your House first!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I agree it wouldnt sell well and true it would be weird having this DVD set without Benoit matches. I'd buy it because I'm weird but I don't think it would sell well either. Plus, they need to focus on a best of In Your House first!


You know it! With a Clash set on the way, you gotta think an IYH one is always a possibility.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Does anybody know if the Ric Flair/Kerry Von Erich match from Parade of Champions on May 6, 1984 where KVE upset Flair to win the NWA title is on DVD somewhere?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Does anybody know if the Ric Flair/Kerry Von Erich match from Parade of Champions on May 6, 1984 where KVE upset Flair to win the NWA title is on DVD somewhere?


I don't think it was ever released on official DVD. Seems odd that it wasn't included on the WCCW set.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

KingCal said:


> I don't think it was ever released on official DVD. Seems odd that it wasn't included on the WCCW set.


Exactly. That is the main reason I have not bought it yet. I will probably at some point though.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Exactly. That is the main reason I have not bought it yet. I will probably at some point though.


It has some other really good matches on the set though, and the documentary, while somewhat depressing, is really good. Then there is the non WWE WCCW DVD that was released before WWE bought the rights to WCCW which is really good. And then the DVDVR Best of 1980's Texas (called Texas but its just WCCW) set that gives us all the awesome matches WWE would never release on DVD in a million years.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

KingCal said:


> It has some other really good matches on the set though, and the documentary, while somewhat depressing, is really good. Then there is the *non WWE WCCW DVD that was released before WWE bought the rights to WCCW which is really good*. And then the DVDVR Best of 1980's Texas (called Texas but its just WCCW) set that gives us all the awesome matches WWE would never release on DVD in a million years.


Nice. What are this dvds called? 

My sister lives in the Dallas area and knows a lot of people who grew up with the Von Erich's. Sad stuff man. Loved me some Kerry Von Erich as a kid. Don't mind looking at his daughter either.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Heroes of World Class, I believe. Can be bought for cheap as fuck. I picked it up for like, £1 brand new last year.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

KingCal-

I was taking a look at your DVDs for sale...couple questions...

What matches are on the 25 Disc WE's Top 100 WWF/E Matches Ever set and 7 Disc Macho Man Randy Savage - The Early Years set? Also how much and will they work on my DVD player here in the states? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> KingCal-
> 
> I was taking a look at your DVDs for sale...couple questions...
> 
> ...


Listings for the top 100 WWF/E matches:



Spoiler: matches



25 Disc WE's Top 100 WWF/E Matches Ever set - Match Listings



Disc 1

#100: Finlay v Chris Benoit - Smackdown!, 5/5/06 (154 points)

#99: Shawn Michaels v Chris Benoit - RAW, 5/3/04 (159 points)

#98: Eddie Guerrero v Rey Mysterio - Judgment Day, 5/22/05 (167 points)

#97: Edge v Matt Hardy (Cage Match) - Unforgiven, 9/18/05 (170 points)

#96: Rockers v Orient Express - Royal Rumble, 1/19/91 (174 points)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 2

#95: Royal Rumble Match - Royal Rumble, 1/19/92 (178 points)

#94: Shawn Michaels, Chris Benoit, Mick Foley & Shelton Benjamin v HHH, Ric Flair, Randy Orton & Batista - RAW, 4/12/04 (179 points)

#93: Shawn Michaels & Steve Austin v Owen Hart & Davey Boy Smith - RAW, 5/26/97 (180 points; one top 20 vote)

#92: Edge v Mick Foley (Hardcore Match) - Wrestlemania 22, 4/2/06 (187 points)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 3

#91: Edge v Undertaker (Hell in a Cell) - Summerslam, 8/17/08 (190 points; one top 20 vote)

#90: Shelton Benjamin v Chris Benoit v Chris Jericho v Kane v Christian v Edge (Money in the Bank Ladder Match) - Wrestlemania 21, 4/3/05 (194 points)

#89: Edge & Christian v The Hardy Boys v The Dudley Boys (TLC Match) - Summerslam, 8/27/00 (196 points; one top 10 vote)

#88: Shawn Michaels v Kurt Angle - Vengeance, 6/26/05 (197 points)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 4

#87: Ric Flair v Randy Savage - Wrestlemania 8, 4/5/92 (200 points)

#86: Bret Hart v 123 Kid - RAW, 7/11/94 (201 points; one top 20 vote)

#85: The Rock v Brock Lesnar - Summerslam, 8/25/02 (204 points; one top 20 vote)

#84: Undertaker v Mankind - In Your House 15 Revenge of the Taker 04/20/1997 (205 points; one top 20 vote)

#83: Shawn Michaels v Chris Jericho (Ladder Match) - No Mercy, 10/5/08 (208 points)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 5

#82: HHH v Batista v Chris Benoit v Chris Jericho v Edge v Randy Orton (Elimination Chamber) - New Year's Revolution, 1/9/05 (212 points)

#81: Bret Hart v Roddy Piper - Wrestlemania 8, 4/5/92 (211 points)

#80: Rockers v Brainbusters - MSG, 1/23/89 (214 points; one top 20 vote)

#79: Christian v Jack Swagger - ECW, 2/24/09 (218 points; one top 20 vote)

#78: Chris Benoit v William Regal - Velocity, 7/16/05 (221 points)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 6

#77: Bob Backlund v Ken Patera (Texas Death Match) - MSG, 5/19/80 (232 points; one top 10 vote)

#76: Undertaker v Batista - Wrestlemania, 4/1/07 (235 points)

#75: Shawn Michaels v Bret Hart (Ironman Match) - Wrestlemania 12, 3/31/96 (240 points; one top 5 vote)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 7

#74: John Cena v Shawn Michaels - RAW, 4/23/07 (243 points)

#73: John Cena v John Bradshaw Layfield (I Quit Match) - Judgment Day, 5/22/05 (247 points)

#72: The Rock v HHH - Backlash, 4/30/00 (248 points)

#71: Shawn Michaels v HHH (Street Fight) - Summerslam, 8/25/02 (251 points; one top 5 vote)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 8

=#70: Bret Hart v Diesel - Royal Rumble, 1/22/95 (252 points; one top 20 vote)

=#70: Shawn Michaels v HHH - RAW, 12/29/03 (252 points)

#68: Royal Rumble Match - Royal Rumble, 1/21/01 (256 points; one top 10 vote)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 9

#67: Edge v Undertaker - Wrestlemania 24, 3/30/08 (262 points)

#66: Bob Backlund v Adrian Adonis - MSG, 1/18/82 (263 points; one top 10 vote)

=#65: The Rock v Hollywood Hogan - Wrestlemania 18, 3/18/02 (267 points; one top 10 vote)

=#65: Rey Mysterio v Chris Jericho - The Bash, 6/28/09 (267 points)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 10

#63: Bret Hart v Davey Boy Smith - Summerslam, 8/29/92 (273 points; one top 20 vote)

#62: Kurt Angle v Brock Lesnar - Summerslam, 8/24/03 (274 points)

=#61: Shawn Michaels v Diesel (No Holds Barred Match) - In Your House 7: Good Friends, Better Enemies, 4/28/96 (278 points; one top 20 vote)

=#61: Steve Austin v HHH (3 Stages of Hell) - No Way Out, 2/25/01 (278 points; one top 5 vote; one top 10 vote)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 11

#59: Bret Hart v Undertaker - One Night Only, 9/20/97 (283 points)

#58: The Rock v Chris Jericho - No Mercy, 10/21/01 (288 points)

#57: Undertaker v Kurt Angle - Smackdown!, 9/4/03 (292 points; one #3 vote)

=#56: Undertaker v Mankind (Hell in a Cell) - King of the Ring, 6/28/98 (295 points)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 12

=#56: Shawn Michaels v Jeff Jarrett - In Your House 2: Lumberjacks, 7/23/95 (295 points)

#54: Bret Hart v Owen Hart (Cage Match) - Summerslam, 8/29/94 (298 points; one top 20 vote)

#53: The Rock v Steve Austin - Wrestlemania 19, 3/30/03 (309 points)

#52: The Rock v Undertaker v Kurt Angle - Vengeance, 7/21/02 (312 points)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 13

#51: Cactus Jack, The Rock, Rikishi, Brian Christopher & Scott Taylor v HHH, X-Pac, Chris Benoit, Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko - RAW, 2/7/00 (318 points; one top 20 vote)

#50: HHH v Batista (Hell in a Cell) - Vengeance, 6/26/05 (322 points)

#49: Hardy Boys v Dudley Boys v Edge & Christian v Chris Jericho & Chris Benoit (TLC III) - Smackdown!, 5/23/01 (326 points)

#48: Ric Flair v HHH (Cage Match) - Taboo Tuesday, 11/1/05 (334 points; one top 10 vote)

#47: Bret Hart v Mr. Perfect - Summerslam, 8/26/91 (351 points)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 14

#46: Bob Backlund v Sgt. Slaughter (Cage Match) - Philly Spectrum, 3/21/81 (363 points; two top 10 votes)

#45: Kurt Angle v Brock Lesnar (Ironman Match) - Smackdown!, 9/18/03 (364 points; one top 20 vote)

#44: Bob Backlund v Sgt. Slaughter - MSG, 1/10/81 (367 points; one top 5 vote; two top 20 votes)

#43: Randy Orton v Mick Foley (Hardcore Match) - Backlash, 4/18/04 (370 points)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 15

#42: The Rock v HHH (Ironman Match) - Judgment Day, 5/21/00 (374 points)

#41: Bret Hart, Owen Hart, Brian Pillman, Jim Neidhart & Davey Boy Smith v Steve Austin, Goldust, Ken Shamrock, Hawk & Animal - In Your House 16: Canadian Stampede, 7/6/97 (376 points; one top 20 vote)

=#40: Chris Benoit v William Regal - No Mercy, 10/8/06 (388 points; one top 20 vote)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 16

=#40: John Cena v Shawn Michaels - Wrestlemania 23, 4/1/07 (388 points; one top 20 vote)

#38: Shawn Michaels v Ric Flair - Wrestlemania 24, 3/30/08 (415 points)

#37: Shawn Michaels v Chris Jericho - Wrestlemania 19, 3/30/03 (420 points; two top 20 votes)

#36: Shawn Michaels v Razor Ramon (Ladder Match) - Summerslam, 8/27/95 (431 points; one top 20 vote)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 17

#35: Bret Hart v Davey Boy Smith - In Your House 5: Season's Beatings, 12/17/95 (435 points)

#34: Bret Hart v Vader v Steve Austin v Undertaker - In Your House 13: Final Four 2/16/97 (440 points; one top 5 vote)

#33: Chris Benoit v Chris Jericho (Ladder Match) 1/21/01 (474 points; one top 20 vote)

#32: Steve Austin v Dude Love - Over The Edge, 5/31/98 (480 points; one top 20 vote)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 18

#31: HHH v Chris Jericho (Last Man Standing Match) - Fully Loaded, 7/23/00 (487 points; one top 20 vote)

#30: Chris Benoit & Kurt Angle v Edge & Rey Mysterio - No Mercy, 10/20/02 (495 points; one top 20 vote)

#29: Sgt. Slaughter v Iron Sheik (Boot Camp Match) - MSG, 6/16/84 (512 points; one #3 vote; two top 20 vote)

#28: Undertaker v Brock Lesnar (Hell in a Cell) - No Mercy, 10/20/02 (525 points; one top 10 vote; one top 20 vote)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 19

#27: Chris Benoit v Kurt Angle - Royal Rumble, 1/19/03 (530 points; two top 10 votes)

#26: Shawn Michaels v Kurt Angle - Wrestlemania 21, 4/3/05 (534 points; three top 20 votes)

#25: John Cena v Umaga (Last Man Standing Match) - Royal Rumble, 1/28/07 (542 points; four top 20 votes)

#24: Chris Jericho & Chris Benoit v Steve Austin & HHH - RAW, 5/21/01 (547 points; one #1 vote; two top 20 votes)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 20

#23: Owen Hart v Davey Boy Smith - RAW, 3/3/97 (590 points; one top 20 vote)

=#22: Ultimate Warrior v Randy Savage (Retirement Match) - Wrestlemania 7, 3/24/91 (594 points; two top 20 votes)

=#22: Bob Backlund v Greg Valentine - MSG, 2/19/79 (594 points; one #3 vote; one top 10 vote; two top 20 votes)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 21

#20: Eddie Guerrero v Brock Lesnar - No Way Out, 2/15/04 (613 points; three top 20 votes)

#19: Shawn Michaels v Undertaker (Streak v Career Match) - Wrestlemania 26, 3/28/10 (621 points; two #2 votes; one top 20 vote)

#18: Eddie Guerrero v JBL - Judgment Day, 5/16/04 (635 points; one top 10 vote; one top 20 vote)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 22

#17: The Undertaker v Kurt Angle - No Way Out, 2/19/06 (645 points; three top 20 votes)

#16: Steve Austin v Chris Benoit - Smackdown!, 5/31/01 (658 points; two top 20 votes)

#15: Shawn Michaels v Chris Benoit v HHH - Wrestlemania 20, 3/14/04 (665 points; one #3 vote; two top 10 votes; one top 20 vote)

#14: Finlay v Chris Benoit - Judgment Day, 5/21/06 (672 points; one top 10 vote; three top 20 votes)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 23

#13: Randy Savage v Ricky Steamboat - Wrestlemania 3, 3/29/87 (690 points; two top 5 votes)

#12: Eddie Guerrero v Rey Mysterio - Smackdown!, 6/23/05 (692 points; one top 10 vote; four top 20 votes)

#11: Shawn Michaels v Razor Ramon (Ladder Match) - Wrestlemania, 3/20/94 (804 points; one top 5 vote; three top 10 votes)

#10: Bret Hart v Mr. Perfect - King of the Ring, 6/13/93 (886 points; one top 5 vote; three top 10 votes; one top 20 vote)

#9: Bret Hart v Steve Austin - Survivor Series, 11/17/96 (895 points; one top 5 vote; three top 10 votes; two top 20 votes)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 24

#8: Shawn Michaels v Undertaker - Wrestlemania 25, 4/5/09 (920 points; one #2 vote; one #3 vote; one top 10 vote; two top 20 votes)

#7: HHH v Cactus Jack (Street Fight) - Royal Rumble, 1/23/00 (924 points; one #1 vote; one top 5 vote; one top 10 vote; four top 20 votes)

=#6: Bret Hart v Owen Hart - Wrestlemania X, 3/20/94 (1014 points; one #2 vote; four top 5 votes; one top 10 vote; two top 20 votes)

=#6: Steve Austin v Kurt Angle - Summerslam, 8/19/01 (1014 points; one # 1 vote; five top 10 votes; two top 20 votes)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 25

#4: Steve Austin v The Rock - Wrestlemania 17, 4/1/01 (1030 points; one #1 vote; one #2 vote; two top 10 votes; three top 20 votes)

#3: Shawn Michaels v Mankind - In Your House 10: Mind Games, 9/22/96 (1096 points; one #2 vote; two #3 votes; one top 5 vote; two top 10 votes; two top 20 votes)

#2: Shawn Michaels v Undertaker (Hell in a Cell) - In Your House 18: Bad Blood, 10/5/97 (1172 points; four #1 votes; one #2 vote; one top 5 vote; one top 10 vote; one top 20 vote)

#1: Bret Hart v Steve Austin (Submission Match) - Wrestlemania 13, 3/23/97 (1198 points; one #1 vote; two # 2 votes; two #3 votes; one top 5 vote; two top 10 votes; one top 20 vote)



There is also a 5 disc bonus set for matches that people voted for but didn't make the overall 100:



Spoiler: matches



5 Disc WE's Top 100 WWF/E Matches Ever - The Bonus Discs set - Match Listings



Disc 1 - Shelton Benjamin

Royal Rumble Match - Royal Rumble 1/25/04 (101 points)
Shawn Michaels v Shelton Benjamin - RAW 5/2/05 (110 points)
Shawn Michaels v HHH v Chris Jericho v RVD v Kane v Booker T (Elimination Chamber) - Survivor Series 11/17/02 (127 points)

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 2 - Randy Orton (Widescreen)

Big Show v Floyd Mayweather - Wrestlemania 24 3/30/08 (53 points)
Randy Orton v John Cena (I Quit Match) - Breaking Point 9/13/09 (105 points)
Royal Rumble Match - Royal Rumble 1/25/09 (70 points)

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 3 - Shane McMahon

Chris Benoit v Finlay - Smackdown! 11/26/06 (96 points)
Eddie Guerrero v Jimmy Jacobs - Smackdown! 5/14/05 (1 point)
Edge v Randy Orton RAW 4/30/07 (17 points)
Owen Hart v Mankind - RAW 1/6/97 (74 points)
Team WWF v Team Alliance - Survivor Series 11/18/01 (95 points)

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 4 - 123 Kid

Chris Benoit v Randy Orton - Smackdown! 1/13/06 (127 points; one top twenty vote)
Dick Murdoch & Adrian Adonis v Jack & Jerry Brisco - MSG 12/28/84 (41 points)
Edge v Chris Benoit - Smackdown! 6/8/07 (15 points)
Randy Savage v Tito Santana (No Holds Barred) - MSG 4/21/86 (148 points)
Shawn Michaels & Diesel v Razor Ramon & 123 Kid - Action Zone 10/30/94 (141 points)

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Disc 5 - Rockers

Team Austin v Team Bischoff - Survivor Series 11/16/03 (105 points)
Chris Benoit v Kurt Angle - Unforgiven 9/22/02 (41 points)
John Cena v Randy Orton - No Way Out 2/17/08 (108 points)
Rockers v Powers of Pain - MSG 1/15/90 (57 points)



Unfortunately I no longer have the Savage early years set. Was on my hard drive rather than on disc and the data got corrupt .

Price for the WWF/E set is £35, or £40 with the bonus discs, and that includes postage. They will play fine on any player so long as they play dvd-r discs (which every player since like, 2003 or something can do ).

EDIT: well fuck me sideways, it wasn't the Savage set that I lost:



Spoiler: matches



Big Cal's DVD's
WWE

NWA/WCW

TNA

ROH

ECW

Other

Comps

Non-Wrestling

Updates

7 Disc Macho Man Randy Savage - The Early Years set - Match Listings

Disc 1
Randy Savage Music Video: War Machine
Randy Savage vs. Rougeau (silent 77)
Randy Savage vs. Ric McCord (79)
Randy Savage interview (79)
Randy Savage vs. Jim Pride (79)
Randy Savage/Keev vs. Poffo/Gibbs (79)
Randy Savage vs. Jim Pride/Rick McCord (79)
Randy Savage interview 9/80
Randy Savage/Orton promo 9/80
Randy Savage vs. Ric McCord 9/80
Randy Savage/Orton promo 9/80
Rogers vs. Poffo (Randy Savage comm and run-in) 10/80
Randy Savage $100,000 promo 10/80
Randy Savage/Roop promo 10/80
Wee Willie vs. Cupid 10/80
Randy Savage interview 10/80
Randy Savage $100,000 promo 10/80
Randy Savage promo 10/80
Randy Savage interview 10/28/80
Randy Savage/Orton promo 1980

Disc 2
Garvin vs. Orton (Randy Savage run-in) 10/28/80
Randy Savage $100,000 interview 10/28/80
Randy Savage /Orton interview 10/28/80
Randy Savage /Orton vs. Garvin/Roop (SP) 1981
Poffo vs. Broomfield (Randy Savage run-in)
Randy Savage promo (Spanish dubbed)
Lawler/Pistol/Crusher Pez int
Randy Savage /Whatley vs. Felix/Martin Spanish Comm. 7/81
Pez/Savage promo (SP) 1981
Randy Savage vs. Cowboy Young/Miss Macho Man angle icw 1981
Randy Savage Interview (garvin pics and woman beating) 10/81
Randy Savage /Whatley vs. garvin/Broomfield Spanish comm 10/81
Randy Savage vs. Ronnie Garvin Spanish comm
Randy Savage vs. Big Boy Williams 1982

Disc 3
Randy Savage vs broomfield cage (poor vq) 1/17/82
Randy Savage vs. garvin cage
No Freak Out! promo
Randy Savage vs. Jason Reeves (St. Louis)
Randy Savage & Butcher Salviccio vs. Chavo & Tiger Conway, Jr. (St. Louis)
Randy Savage Memphis Studio debut
Lawler’s Dad is Dead promo
Pre Cage Hype
Memphis Studio Debut (83)
Lawler vs. Randy Savage cage 12/12/83
Terry Taylor hype: “Fame”
Randy Savage vs. Terry Taylor 12/26/83
VTR: Dutch Mantel vs Randy Savage 1/16/84
Dutch Mantel/Randy Savage interviews 1/84
VTR: Mantel vs Randy Savage (Mantel Steals Robe) 1/24/84
Mantel / Randy Savage “Macho Man Country” interviews 1/84
Randy Savage Interview “Macho Man Country” 1/84
Randy Savage joins Jimmy Hart’s First Family
Randy Savage vs. Ken Raper
$5000 Battle Royal/Randy Savage attacks Mantel
Randy Savage vs. Crews
Randy Savage promos on Mantel, Lawler, etc...

Disc 4
Randy Savage interview block
Randy Savage interview
Lawler vs. Randy Savage 4/9/84
Lawler vs. Savage 4/84
Jerry Lawler & JJ Dillon vs Jimmy Hart & Randy Savage 4/24/84
Randy Savage vs. Scott Shannon 4/84
Randy Savagepost loss interview
Randy Savage vs. Ric McCord 5/1/84
Macho Mania Getting Hot int.
Randy Savage promo 5/5/84
Randy Savage vs. Idol 5/7/84
(2) Randy Savage promos 5/19/84
Randy Savage int on Idol
Neidhardt/Rude vs. Fabulous Ones
Randy Savage vs. idol 5/14/84
Highlights Randy Savage/Idol
Rock N’ Roll vs. Poffo/ Randy Savage 6/25/84
Poffo/ Randy Savage vs. Scott Shannon/Ken Rapier Memphis 6/30/84
Randy Savage/Poffo Int & clips of match w/ R&R Memphis 7/7/84
Randy Savage/Poffo vs. Jim Jameson/John King Memphis 7/7/84
Poffo TNT video

Disc 5
Rock N’ Roll Express vs. Lanny Poffo/Randy Savage 7/9/84
Lanny Poffo/Randy Savage vs. Ken Raper/John King Memphis 7/14/84
Rock N’ Roll Express promo vid & Poffo/Savage Int. Memphis 7/14/84
10,000 promo
"$10,000.00 Triple Chance Two-Ring Battle Royal"
Randy Savage Interview on Ayala
WWC North American Champion Randy Savage vs. Hercules Ayala
Randy Savage vs Hurricane Castillo
Randy Savage vs. Rick Rude 9/3/84
Randy Savage Int.
Jerry Lawler vs. Rick Rude (savage saves) 9/8/84
promo 9/8/84
Jerry Lawler/Randy Savage Int.
Jerry Lawler/Randy Savage vs. King Kong Bundy/Rick Rude 9/10/84
Randy Savage Int.
Jerry Lawler/Randy Savage Int
Jerry Lawler/Randy Savage vs. Bundy/Rude No DQ 9/17/84
First Family Int. (Huge Brawl)
Jerry Lawler/Randy Savage Int.
Jerry Lawler/Randy Savage Int
Randy Savage & Valient interview 9/29/84
Savage bloody interview 9/29/84
Insane Valiant/Savage Int. Lynch Memphis 10/84
Studio Brawl 10/84
Insane Valiant/Savage Int. Lynch Memphis 10/84

Disc 6
Randy Savage/Jimmy Valient promo
Gilbert vs. Wilhoit (end) 10/20/84
Dirty White Boys vs. Randy Savage & Mark Batten 10/13/84
Randy Savage vs. Kurt Von Hess 10/20/84
Lanny Poffo vs. Gilbert (Savage interferes) Lynch Memphis 10/84
Randy Savage Int. Lynch Memphis 10/84
Randy Savage Int. Lynch Memphis 10/84
Randy Savage Interview on DWB Lynch Memphis 10/84
Randy Savagew/ Poffo vs. Gilberts (JIP) 11/84
Lanny Poffo/Randy Savage vs. Interns 1/13/85
Randy Savage attacks Mike Sharpe (sharpe vs. poffo)
Randy Savage booking promo for ICW
Randy Savage vs. Adrian Street 1/28/85
Randy Savage, Lanny Poffo & Joe Lightfoot vs. Mr. Wrestling, Eddie Gilbert & Adrian Street (3/4/85)

Disc 7
Randy Savage & Lanny Poffo vs Lightfoot & Hagar
Randy Savage vs David Haskins
Randy Savage vs Jerry Lawler Highlights
Randy Savage attacks Photographer Jimmy Suzuki 4/6/85
Randy Savage attacks Lance Russell 4/21/85
Randy Savage vs. Jerry Oski (5/7/85)
Jerry Lawler/Randy Savage Piledriver footage
Jerry Lawler interview interview (piledriver)
Randy Savage goes nut
Randy Savage w/ David Shultz
Loser Leaves town Hype
Jerry Lawler vs. Randy Savage (Loser Leaves Town) (6/3/85)
Randy Savage VS Invader #3 - World Wrestling Council (Puerto Rico)
Randy Savage VS King Konga - WWC
Rock Warrior Music Video



£12 for the set.


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

Looking to buy a few more dvd's to watch over the next few weeks. Any decent ppv's from 2006 that I should buy?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

How much is £40 and £12 in us?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

aaronsmith27 said:


> Looking to buy a few more dvd's to watch over the next few weeks. Any decent ppv's from 2006 that I should buy?


New Years Revolution
No Way Out
WrestleMania 22
Judgement Day
No Mercy
Armageddon



MachoMadness1988 said:


> How much is £40 and £12 in us?


£40 - $63
£12 - $19

Roughly.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Making my way through HIAC 09. 

CM Punk vs. Undertaker

*** 1/2 

I actually liked this match. Didn't like it going on first, but I thought it was pretty fun. The pacing was good, with both guys getting in a decent amount of offense. The crowd was great and started getting into it. I felt it could of benefited from going on towards the end of the show, and if it would've gotten a little more time. It's not a classic, and it felt like there could have been more, but for what it was I thought it was enjoyable.

Morrison vs. Ziggler

** 1/2

I was expecting more out of this, and I will say I was highly disappointed. It felt like a chore to sit through with the pace being slow. The style these two guys usually have seemed to be thrown out the window in the beginning for a more "mat based" approach and I didn't care for it. It should've been a lot faster, and the match should have been a couple minutes shorter. There were some good points towards the middle/ending, but it should've been better.

Divas match - Skipped

Jerishow vs. Rey/Batista - Skipped

Still have to finish the remainder.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I really enjoyed the Punk/Taker HiaC. My only two problems....it led off the PPV and it was not long enough. They could have gone another 10 mins. 

What is everyones top 5 fav HiaC matches?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Top 5 HIAC Matches:

5. Undertaker Vs Batista Survivor Series 2007
4. Triple H Vs Batista Vengeance 2005
3. Undertaker Vs Randy Orton Armageddon 2005
2. Undertaker Vs Brock Lesnar No Mercy 2002
1. Undertaker Vs HBK Bad Blood 1997 (greatest match of all time)


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Plus, they need to focus on a best of In Your House first!


I was watching the "Crash & Burn" Ladder Match set a few weeks ago (I think it was the night of "TLC"), & they mentioned during one match something that had happened at a PPV recently. (Think the match I watched was from a "Raw" the night after.) Anyway, I soon hopped online to see if I could find it on DVD, & came up pretty empty. Extra-funny: According to his Twitter, Mick Foley had been watching the same exact matches as me on the same night!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Foley tweeted me back during TLC. He was talking about how he was happy he was not the only person to be champ under 24 hours when Big Show lost to Bryan cashing in. I messaged Foley and told him his last reign had Andre and Yokozuna beat and he admitted he forgot those and thanked me. Kind of funny.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> The Macho Madness DVD set is flawless. I really have no problems with it and thats from a huge Macho mark. I will write a review of it when I dont feel lazy.
> 
> Just curious how many DVD sets you have? I feel like I have a lot but I feel like a few folks on here could give me a run for my money.
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/516783-official-dvd-match-show-discussion-thread-1161.html

Scroll down, and my DVD collection is listed as a spoiler. It's an alright collection, but I'm hoping to make it bigger and bigger by the end of this year, which begs me to ask the question....................

What are the top 5-10 best matches you can't find on DVD ? I'm more of a Official WWE DVD guy, so I don't buy comps, but I was wondering is there a comp out there with NOTHING but matches I won't find on regular DVD like Austin vs Benoit, Benoit/Jericho vs HHH/Austin, ETC.

No new DVDs in the mail today, so it's time to get the second disc of MACHO MADNESS done.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/516783-official-dvd-match-show-discussion-thread-1161.html
> 
> Scroll down, and my DVD collection is listed as a spoiler. It's an alright collection, but I'm hoping to make it bigger and bigger by the end of this year, which begs me to ask the question....................
> 
> ...


Man, where to even begin with that?

Ric Flair Vs Barry Windham - Battle of the Belts II 1986 (second greatest match of all time imo)
Bob Backlund Vs Sgt. Slaughter - WWF 10/01/1981
Bob Backlund Vs Sgt. Slaughter – WWF 21/03/1981
Bob Backlund Vs Adrian Adonis - MSG 18/01/1982
Barry Windham Vs Dick Murdoch - UWF 11/07/1987
Dick Murdoch Vs Butch Reed - Mid-South 22/09/85
Chris Benoit Vs Randy Orton - WWE Smackdown 13/01/2006
Steve Austin Vs Chris Benoit - WWF Smackdown 31/05/2001
Jerry Lawler Vs Bill Dundee - Memphis 30/12/1985

Just a few off the top of my head lol.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

KingCal said:


> Man, where to even begin with that?
> 
> Ric Flair Vs Barry Windham - Battle of the Belts II 1986 (second greatest match of all time imo)
> Bob Backlund Vs Sgt. Slaughter - WWF 10/01/1981
> ...


Smackdown in 2006. The best year for a wrestling show that I've personally ever seen. I'd like to find myself a copy of that actually. Angle vs Undertaker after NWO 06 is one of my Favourite TV matches. That along with Raw 04-05..

Gotta get it !


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/516783-official-dvd-match-show-discussion-thread-1161.html
> 
> Scroll down, and my DVD collection is listed as a spoiler. It's an alright collection, but I'm hoping to make it bigger and bigger by the end of this year, which begs me to ask the question....................
> 
> ...


Holy cow your collection blows mine out of the water. I have about 30 and most of them are on your list. 

As far as best matches not on DVD it looks like Flair V Kerry Von Erich from 1984 is nowhere to be found. It was a classic match and a huge upset when Kerry won. Texas Stadium went nuts it was right after David Von Erich died. I think Kerry was like 24-25. I remember it being replayed on ESPN in like 1989ish and I had it on vhs but can't find the tape. 

Im sure most of the rest of the matches are Benoit and Sting matches.

I'd love to have all of 1997 of RAW ond DVD. I don't remember a bad episode all year.

Anyone know what matches will be on the Edge DVD set coming out?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

aaronsmith27 said:


> Looking to buy a few more dvd's to watch over the next few weeks. Any decent ppv's from 2006 that I should buy?


No Way Out - Benoit/Booker, Mysterio/Orton, Angle/Taker. No need to say more.
Backlash - Great IC Title match between Shelton & RVD, fun handicap match (GOD isn;t much of a partner), and an awesome main event.
Unforgiven - TLC matcn & Hell in a Cell on one PPV. Plus I've heard great things from Trish/Lita and Hardy/Nitro

Heard very good things about No Mercy as well.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Since I'm on the last disc of the Macho Madness DVD, I don't have a review to post yet, but I want to post something, so I'll say this. 

Is there any wrestler that you dislike to the point where you can't like any of their matches, regardless of how universally praised/acclaimed they are ? Whether it be the look, style, etc, is there a wrestler's matches you just CAN'T get into ?

I have two. The first is Jeff Hardy. I honestly think he's like WWE's version of Sabu. He does stunts and has a unique look, that is IT. Minimal skills, non-existent charisma, and a ton of botches. Always hated him, but he seems to get some love. I can't even get into his matches with HHH, that's how I feel about Jeff Hardy.

The second one, and I'm going to catch some MAJOR heat for this, is Bob Backlund. I'm sorry if he's absolutely LOVED around here, I just find him, well....Boring, for lack of a better term. I feel he has skills in the ring but I just can't bring myself to CARE about his matches for some reason. He's one of the only wrestler that can put me to sleep with his matches. That being said, it isn't as severe as Hardy, because when Backlund is put into a violent situation/match, I enjoy him quite well.

You guys have anybody like this that comes to mind ?


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

I am a HUGE Jeff fan, but I won't give you het for anything.

What I WILL do is tell you that one thing I have loved about "Raw" the last few weeks is the lack of Del Rio. I would pay his contracted payday for the rest of the PPVs this year if he agreed to never set foot in the ring again.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> No Way Out - Benoit/Booker, Mysterio/Orton, Angle/Taker. No need to say more.
> Backlash - Great IC Title match between Shelton & RVD, fun handicap match (GOD isn;t much of a partner), and an awesome main event.
> Unforgiven - TLC matcn & Hell in a Cell on one PPV. Plus I've heard great things from Trish/Lita and Hardy/Nitro
> 
> Heard very good things about No Mercy as well.


Judgment Day 2006 aswell, Paul London and Brian Kendrick Vs. MNM, and the classic between Finlay and Chris Benoit. Also JBL Vs. Rey Mysterio & Booker Vs. Lashley both pretty good.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Jaysin said:


> Jerishow vs. Rey/Batista - Skipped


Skipped?! It was a great match. Honestly, a contender for MOTN.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> Since I'm on the last disc of the Macho Madness DVD, I don't have a review to post yet, but I want to post something, so I'll say this.
> 
> Is there any wrestler that you dislike to the point where you can't like any of their matches, regardless of how universally praised/acclaimed they are ? Whether it be the look, style, etc, is there a wrestler's matches you just CAN'T get into ?
> 
> ...


There's no one I'd put quite on that level of dislike, but it's ironic you bring up Backlund. It seems like every time I watch one of his matches I'm bored to death, especially his match with Doink from the RAW Beginnings set. Ridiculously boring. I haven't seen enough from him to have much of an opinion though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'mma stab the next motherfucker who says a bad word about BOB BACKLUND.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Not a Backlund fan or hater but agreed he is a little boring. His matches with Bret in 94-95 were pretty good. 

I have a hard time getting into the matches the Hardys are in. I just find them annoying. I did enjoy the Jeff/Punk feud though. I think it was Summerslam 2009 when Punk won the title in a ladder match? That was pretty sweet.

I can't stand a few guys....Luger, Hogan, Warrior, Nash, Sid, Honky Tonk Man, Randy Orton, Cena, etc but I can still find a few good matches with those guys but it's probably because they are wrestling someone awesome like Flair, Sting, Savage, HBK, Taker, Jake Roberts, Edge, Foley, HHH, Punk, etc

Anyone else really excited about the Punk DVD coming out? I totally am. I may have posted this already and sorry if I did but if they have 15-20 matches on this DVD set what matches do you think they will have? Probably both money in the banks, the ladder match with Hardy at Summerslam, HiaC with Taker, MitB v Cena, Summerslam v Cena, Survivor Series V ADR (I marked like a little bitch when Finkel came out) and a bunch of Nexus stuff. I know Im missing a bunch of stuff. Anyone care to take a guess at what matches it will have?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Listings for the new Edge set:

It’s All Over

A Childhood Obsession

The Winning Essay

Paying to Wrestle

Worth the Struggles

Nothing Happens Overnight

The Silent Mysterious One

Best Friends United

A Variety Package

Spring Boarding into Singles

Teaming with his Idol

A Grounding Halt

A Lifestyle Change

A Fire Inside Explodes

Personal Drama Exposed

Shocking the World

An Even Bigger Chip on His Shoulder

Off and Running

Enjoying the Time Off

Seizing Each Moment

Uncle Adam

My Favourite Moment

Energized and Reinvigorated

The Master Manipulator

Something Didn’t Feel Right

A Champion Retires

Next Challenge

Appreciation Night

Days Gone By

Special Features

The Ninja Star

P.T.A.

Working in WCW

Credgeley

“Real Emotion”
Raw – 8th August, 2005

Blu-Ray Exclusive Content

“One Foot in the Grave” Tour

Achilles’ Heel

Squared Circle Essay Contest 2011

Edge’s Dogs

---------

Adam Impact vs. Christian Cage
South Indian Lake 1995

4-Team Elimination Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship
Edge & Christian vs. The Hardy Boyz vs. T & A vs. Too Cool
King of the Ring 25th June, 2000

No Disqualification Match
Edge vs. Eddie Guerrero
SmackDown 26th September, 2002

Intercontinental Championship Match
Edge vs. Randy Orton
Raw 19th July, 2004

Loser Leaves Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match
Edge vs. Matt Hardy
Raw 3rd October, 2005

Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match for the WWE Championship
Edge vs. John Cena
Unforgiven 17th September, 2006

Street Fight
Edge vs. Shawn Michaels
Raw 22nd January, 2007

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Edge vs. Undertaker
WrestleMania XXIV 30th March, 2008

Pick Your Poison Match
Edge vs. Christian
Raw 17th May, 2010

Fatal 4-Way TLC Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
Edge vs. Kane vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio
TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs 19th December, 2010

World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber Match
Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Big Show vs. Kane vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Wade Barrett
Elimination Chamber 20th February, 2011

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Edge vs. Alberto Del Rio
WrestleMania XXVII 3rd April, 2011

Blu-ray Exclusive Content

Royal Rumble 25th January, 2009
WWE Championship Match
Edge vs. Jeff Hardy

Edge Announces His Retirement
Raw 11th April, 2011

Edge Appreciation Night
After the Show 13th September, 2011

---------------------------------------------------

I'll just download the doc. Absolutely NOTHING interests me as far as matches/segments go.


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

I imagine that there will be a few matches from Punk's ECW days on the DVD. Probably a match against John Morrison or Chavo Guerrero. I think there will also be one of his matches against Rey Mysterio from their feud.

Edit: Not the best matches on Edge DVD. Never seen the Randy Orton match from RAW 04, and i'm very suprised at TLC 2010 and Elimination Chamber 2011 being there but i suppose they were part of his last World Championship reign so that's alright.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Only 12 matches on the DVD WTF.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

12 matches is a lot of Edge to sit through.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Honestly WWE are just pissing me off lately with how much they've cut down DVD set. The Edge set is going to run 6 hours 46, what happened to the days of 9 hour DVD sets. It's all down to WWE wanting to release BDs but not wanting to fork out the money for 3 disc sets. So since they can only have just over 8 hours on the BD set they have to have less than 7 on the DVDs in order to justify BDs having exclusive content. I love having everything in HD but it sucks we have to lose out on so much footage on the sets as a result.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats economics for you. Lets make 6 hours DVD's so we can just make another similar set in a year to make a few extra bucks when he have thousands of hours of footage we'll never release anyways. LAWLS!


----------



## downgrader (Feb 8, 2012)

That Orton match is a great gem, and will be nice to have a pristine copy of it instead of my SLP/EP recording of it.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I like the match selection on the first Edge dvd better.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

The worst listing I have ever seen. Will buy just for the documentary, but I honestly don't own THREE of those matches. THREE ?!?!?!

There are only two matches on the set that you can't find otherwise. Just a horrible, horrible match listing. Edge had more great TV matches from 02-11 then that, he HAD to. 

It's really getting hard to be a DVD collector when you know that WWE has VAST amounts of footage that belongs to them, but they choose to not use/misuse it. This makes me fearful for the Clash, Punk, Finishers, and all other future DVD's.

...On a side note, speaking of using their whole video library, don't you wish more wrestlers got "Unreleased Collectors Series" DVD's like Hogan did? I mean we could have one from Bret, Shawn, Austin, HHH, Savage, Flair, Foley, Taker, etc. That would be SICK. 3 discs of unreleased Triple H matches and segments ? We gotta petition for more of these to be made.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

3 discs of unreleased HHH matches and segments? I might have to shoot myself... .

Seriously though, I'm like 100% certain anything worth owning from HHH is already out .

Not sure I'd even be able to really think of 3 discs of unreleased Undertaker stuff for a 3 disc set either. Might get 1 disc of TV matches I'd like to own in full quality, but being paired with mostly fat, untalented freaks for like half of his career means his better PPV matches are mostly out already .

A new Foley set is something I want though.


----------



## downgrader (Feb 8, 2012)

Punk's should just be fantastic.

My listing for it:
vs. Eddie Guerrero - IWA-MS
vs. Bryan Danielson (with Ricky Steamboat as guest ref) - ROH Reborn Stage 1
vs. Justin Credible - ECW debut
vs. John Morrison - ECW 9/4/2007
vs. Edge - Smackdown 4/25/2008
vs. Edge - Raw 6/30/2008
vs. Chris Jericho - Raw 12/22/2008
vs. William Regal - Raw 1/19/2009
vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Edge - Raw 6/15/2009
vs. Jeff Hardy - Smackdown 8/28/2009
vs. Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 2/12/2010
vs. Rey Mysterio - Extreme Rules 2010
vs. Undertaker - Smackdown 9/10/2010
vs. Randy Orton - Extreme Rules 2011
vs. John Cena - MITB 2011
vs. John Cena - Summerslam 2011
vs. Alberto Del Rio - Survivor Series 2001
vs. The Miz vs. Alberto Del Rio - TLC 2011
vs. Daniel Bryan - Raw 1/30/2012
vs. Chris Jericho - WM28
WWE Title Match - Extreme Rules 2012


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

KingCal said:


> 3 discs of unreleased HHH matches and segments? I might have to shoot myself... .
> 
> Seriously though, I'm like 100% certain anything worth owning from HHH is already out .
> 
> ...


Come on, you wouldn't want the Katie Vick segment on DVD ? :shocked:

Seriously though, when it comes to North American, there's ALOT of HHH material not released, the main problem is that Benoit is in like, half of it. Hell, HHH has had two IRONMAN matches not released on DVD in the North America yet, plus there are a PLETHORA of TV matches from 00-06 that are awesome that haven't been released yet. All of his title wins aren't even on DVD yet.

Foley deserves the full 3 disc-doc treatment put that would be problematic. Why ? Because we'd probably end up with two discs of fucking REPEATS again. An unreleased collector series from Foley would be sick though.

Out of everyone though, perhaps Bret deserves an Unreleased Collectors Series more then anyone. I mean, Shawn has 2 3-discs, Taker has 2 3 discs, Austin has too many discs to count.... Bret has had tons and tons of great matches in his career that haven't been released. Same with Flair. We HAVE to lobby to get this done.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> The worst listing I have ever seen. Will buy just for the documentary, but I honestly don't own THREE of those matches. THREE ?!?!?!
> 
> There are only two matches on the set that you can't find otherwise. Just a horrible, horrible match listing. Edge had more great TV matches from 02-11 then that, he HAD to.
> 
> ...


I really don't see how the Clash dvd will be bad. With all of those great matches to pick from they can come up with a great set.

I'd LOVE unreleased DVD sets of Savage, Bret and Foley matches.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

My thoughts on the last few pages of posts:

1] I can understand not being into the Hardys' stuff. I am a HUGE Jeff fan (loved his last stuff with Punk), but Matt solo bores me to death. (I don't know how long the "Twist Of Fate" set hs been out on my floor since I bought it, but have yet to watch it.)

2] I am very exicited about the Punk DVD, but trying not to be, b/c as you've said, it will probably disappoint.

3] I would love a big set of Foley or some of the others, but none of this "Unreleased" garbage. When I see it in a store, that means you've released it.

Oh, & I won't discuss the whole show (why I'm not getting involved in that thread), but that talk between DX last night reminded me of a TNA show; WAAAY too much talk & no action. Bored to death.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

What the fuuuuuuuuck. New Edge set, absolutely ridiculous. How in the hell do you release two ladder matches that not only have been released many times before, but on the exact same set before!? (Referring to vs. Matt & vs. Cena, which both are on _The LAdder Match_) Excuse my rant but I gotta do this.

*What I Like*

- A few matches. RAW matches vs. Orton, HBK & Christian are all great adds.
- Four Way TLC match is another good add. Was hoping for that one on the last Ladder Match set.

*What I Dislike*

- No DQ match vs. Eddie has been released twice. I know it's great, but if you're a fan of Edge, Eddie, or even Smackdown; you've seen it or certainly already own it.
- They've said _The Ladder Match_ has been a top seller for years right? Then why the fuck release two matches that were both on there?????? Same thing I said above applies here.
- Ok I know his Wrestlemania match vs. Undertaker is their best, but come on. That's the one everyone's already seen, plus it was just released on _The Top 50 Superstars of All Time. _
- I don't have too much of a problem with the inclusion of the Elimination Chamber match, but that was just relased like a month ago... It's already a double dip.
- One match on the blu ray extras. One. 

Definite no buy for me. I'll watch the doc when it comes out on netflix.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I was definitely going to buy the Edge documentary but after seeing that listing, I'm not too sure. The documentary looks good, but the match listing looks completely meh to me. I'm not sure if it's worth it just to see the documentary.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i have a question hopefully somebody could help me out...

if i buy the edge blu-ray set does it include everything on the dvd sets also ? or is the blu-ray separate from the dvd set ?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Goddamn so many matches left off the Edge DVD. (N)

I know alot of you guys aren't huge Edge fans but I'm a big fan of his work.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Brye said:


> Goddamn so many matches left off the Edge DVD. (N)
> 
> I know alot of you guys aren't huge Edge fans but I'm a big fan of his work.


i agree. im very disappointed with the match selection ....

i doubt edge picked the matches but if he did what was he thinking ?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

TJChurch said:


> My thoughts on the last few pages of posts:
> 
> 1] I can understand not being into the Hardys' stuff. I am a HUGE Jeff fan (loved his last stuff with Punk), but Matt solo bores me to death. (I don't know how long the "Twist Of Fate" set hs been out on my floor since I bought it, but have yet to watch it.)
> 
> ...


1. I didn't mind the Hardys as a tag team but as singles I just couldnt get into it. Jeff is very talented and agreed his feud with Punk was one of the best feuds the last 5-10 years but much better as a tag team IMHO. 

2. I will buy it the day it comes out. No matter the match lineup it will still be solid. It could be anywhere from ok to awesome depending on what they put on there match and promo wise. 

3. Im all for more Foley matches no matter how we get them. 


Could not agree more about the show last night.

I like Edge a lot. Probably underrated a little when you stop and think about it. Kind of wish he had one last match in him but probably not.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> i agree. im very disappointed with the match selection ....
> 
> i doubt edge picked the matches but if he did what was he thinking ?


I'm pretty sure he mentioned in an interview with The Score (a sports network here in Canada) that he was picking the matches that were going on the DVD set, but that it was so hard to pick matches that fit into a 6 hour time frame when he's wrestled as much as he has. He also said something about the timing of his matches which also affected what would go on the DVD and what wouldn't.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Every match Edge picked for the DVD was apparently over 30 minutes long, but WWE officials told him to change it up. They then released their own match listing to fit what they thought was a decent selection.

I wonder... Do they REALIZE how much they double dip ? BTW, they can ruin the clash set by putting the Flair vs Steamboat and Flair vs Sting matches on there... The set is probably going to run 6-7 hours, so putting those matches on would just waste the amount of time that could be used for other matches that would otherwise never see the light of day.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I totally see what you are saying about the Flair/Sting and Flair/Steamboat matches hurting the overall quality of the CotC dvd but no way in hell that DVD doesn't have the Flair/Sting match. It went head to head with WM4 and was the match that made Sting's career. WWF/E ripped off the end of that match a few times. Most notably the Iron Man match at WM12 during regulation and the Brock/Angle Iron Man match on Smackdown. A few days ago I posted my wish list per se for the Clash DVD set. If we get 3/4 of those I will be happy. This will be a tough project to mess up. Even for WWE in 2012.

Went a little crazy on amazon today. Got some good deals though spent $25 and picked up.....

Brian Pillman: Loose Cannon (matches vs Jushin Thunder Liger alone make this awesome)
WrestleMania XIX (best WM I didn't own so I had to buy it...I have WM17 but on VHS....I want 17 on DVD but it's like $40....F that)
The Legacy of Stone Cold Steve Austin (Survivor Series V Bret, KotR V HBK, Summerslam 97 V Owen and 3 stages of hell with HHH at No Way Out 2001 make this a great find for $5)
The Best of WWE Confidential, Vol. 1 (only bought this for the full Screwjob match...couldnt find that on any other dvd...it also has Scott Steiner V Booker T on the last Nitro)


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Edge set listing!!!1!!

ach. too many seen it/own its on there. hold on, what is this, Edge Appreciation Night is a bluray extra?










I'm buying it because of the documentary and because it's Edge but... meh. pisstake that I'm gonna have to download it anyway because a good chunk of the good stuff is on the bluray version and_ I don't own a bluray player_. The documentary listing got me really hyped though. I'm glad they include the thing he did last year with the essay contest thing. He went to a Toronto wrestling school and judged an essay contest, the winner of which received free training at the school. Kicker is, that is how he got his wrestling training in the first place. What goes around comes around.


RatedR IWC Star said:


> i have a question hopefully somebody could help me out...
> 
> if i buy the edge blu-ray set does it include everything on the dvd sets also ? or is the blu-ray separate from the dvd set ?


Naw they're the same, but the bluray has more shit on it because the WWE get happy when people buy their shit in HD

agreed with most people tbh. ironically, when he gave an interview about his last DVD, he said he had to do a lot of 'avoiding' because all of his good matches were being released on other DVDs. vs Cena ladder match was put on Cena's DVD etc. now this time around, they've just completely gone over him and put whatever the fuck they wanted lol. what can you do.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Just curious... Almost done the Macho set, just two more matches to go, and I'm gonna have my review up before I go to bed but......

Thoughts on the Warrior-Savage match ?

Am I the only person who would put this match at ***** ?

I mean, it's clearly the best match of Warrior's career, it has that BIG MATCH feeling that adds to a match, the story and psychology is rock solid, and it's just an adrenaline rush the entire way.

Honestly a top 15 match of all time from where I sit. Does anybody agree or am I going to be considered absolutely insane ? 

Watch for my review!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah lots of people think really highly of that match. Its just a whole hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

LOVE the Savage/Warrior retirement match. 

Warrior did an interview after Randy passed about how detail oriented Randy was when it came to big matches and how nobody was more intense thn Savage. This matches shows it. I remember being 10 years old watching it live and freaking the hell out when Savage kicked out of the Warrior press slam/splash. Hogan was the only other guy to kick out of it I believe. I think the most bummed I have ever been after a wrestling match was either this match, the screwjob or no way out 2000 when HHH beat Foley. 

This is by far Warriors best match. As far as all time I probably put it in my top 10 Savage matches. As far as all time wrestling matches not sure. It is very entertaining but Warrior's suckage in the ring can only take a match so far.

How awesome is that Savage/HBK match on disc 3 from the UK? Good lord.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> I wonder... Do they REALIZE how much they double dip ?


Definitely. As I posted before, they figure if a match made you buy something once, it will again. That said, BIG fan of Edge & Punk, but not what WWE does with their work.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Macho Madness: The Ultimate Randy Savage Collection*


Disc 1
Savage vs Mcgraw: *** 3/4*
Savage vs Steamboat: **** 1/2*
Savage vs Hogan: **** 1/2*
Savage vs Santana: **** 3/4*
Savage vs Sammartino: *** 3/4*
Savage vs Steamboat: *******
Savage vs Honkytonk: *** 3/4*
Savage vs Dibiase: **** *
Savage vs Dibiase Cage: **** 1/2*

Disc 2
Savage/Hogan vs Andre/Dibiase: **** 1/4*
Savage vs Hogan WM: ***** 1/4*
Savage vs Hogan TME: *****
Savage/Sherri vs Rhodes/Sapphire: ** 3/4
*Savage vs Warrior: *******
Savage vs Roberts: *** 3/4*
Savage vs Flair: ***** 1/2*

Disc 3
Savage vs Michaels: **** 1/2*
Savage/Hart vs Flair/Michaels: **** 3/4*
Savage vs Yokozuna: ****
*Savage vs Flair Lifeguard: **** 1/2*
Savage vs Flair Nitro: *** 3/4
*Savage vs Page: ******
Savage/Sid vs Nash/Sting: *** 1/4*

Wow, I mean, what can I say about this DVD that hasn't already said ? With 23 matches on the DVD set (alot for a 3 disc), SIXTEEN fall from ***-*****. That's just incredible. ONE match on this set is below decent, but even that match is fairly entertaining. With that said, I'm going to give 3 observations about this DVD:

1. *Randy Savage was Mr. Wrestlemania before Shawn Michaels came along.* For my own personal rankings, I have 12 matches in Wrestlemania history ranked at ****1/2-*****. Randy Savage has wrestled in 3 of those, with two being five star classics (WM 3 & 7). He joins Bret and Shawn as the only 2 wrestlers to have competed in two ***** matches at Wrestlemania.

An interesting note as well. Savage was put alot worse positions to have a bad match than HBK was. I mean, he was put in matches with George the animal Steele and Sapphire ! Replace those 2 with HBK caliber WM opponents, and we could have a different Mr. Wrestlemania right now.

2. *Randy Savage is one of the most consistent performers of all time.* Going through these matches, Savage, like Flair, is very formulaic in the sense that when you plug a wrestler into his formula, you are bound to get a good match. Savage can go out there and make ANY match look entertaining. I mean, he squeezed a decent match out of a late 50's Bruno Sammartino for crying out loud.

Savage was a detail freak, and it shows in his matches. The saying that "practice makes perfect" applies to Savage, as he was a true student of the game, and behind ONLY Flair and maybe Michaels/Hart (Even Field), when it comes to consistenly putting on ***+ matches.

3. *Randy Savage is a top 3 all-around performer of all time.* When you think of the greatest of all-time, you must think of the total package (Not Lex Luger)...Athletic ability, psychology, storytelling, charisma. Now let's list some of the canidates for G.O.A.T. (North America).

You have Flair, Bret, HBK, Austin, Hogan, Rock, and a few others. In ring skill wise, Savage blows the Rock and Hogan out of the water, and his charisma is enough to put him over them as well.

Charisma wise ? Savage destroys Bret and HBK, and honestly, In-ring wise, it is VERY close between the three. That just leaves Flair and Austin as being overall better talents but, hey, it's only my opinion. You could say Jeff Hardy is the greatest of all time and it's just an opinion (Not really, I will hunt you down and kill you).

So, I hope you all liked the review, I tried my best, and at the end of the day, In my honest opinion, this is a top 3 superstar release, with the promos (ALL AMAZING) putting it over the time. R.I.P. Mach, time to go snap into a slim jim, OHHH YEAHHHHH. 

*9/10 (Yes, I'm rating DVDs out of 10 now)*

PS: Any requests ?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> Just curious... Almost done the Macho set, just two more matches to go, and I'm gonna have my review up before I go to bed but......
> 
> Thoughts on the Warrior-Savage match ?
> 
> ...


Nope, not the only one. That match is one of my all time favs. The psychology is amazing.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> I'mma stab the next motherfucker who says a bad word about BOB BACKLUND.


C0-sign, the man could do it all and the 1979 broadway v Valentine is still one of the best 60 minute matches I've ever seen. The build, structure and story of Valentine trying everything to lock on the figure four is wonderful to see unfold, and the crowd are of course ridiculously hot for everything.

His strut out of the cage v Slaughter in 81 is still the GOAT cage escape for me, god damn it was like the Simpsons scene where Homer carries Marge out of the Power Plant to raptuous applause, Bob sauntering towards the door waving to the adoring public as a bloody Slaughter is hung up in the ropes was just incredible.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Segunda Caida said:


> C0-sign, the man could do it all and the 1979 broadway v Valentine is still one of the best 60 minute matches I've ever seen. The build, structure and story of Valentine trying everything to lock on the figure four is wonderful to see unfold, and the crowd are of course ridiculously hot for everything.
> 
> His strut out of the cage v Slaughter in 81 is still the GOAT cage escape for me, god damn it was like the Simpsons scene where Homer carries Marge out of the Power Plant to raptuous applause, Bob sauntering towards the door waving to the adoring public as a bloody Slaughter is hung up in the ropes was just incredible.


Don't forget him giving Slaughter one last boot to the face while he's hung up in the ropes before he leaves. God, Bob is awesome. *wipes tear from eye*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

So just who IS the most unwatchable wrestler in your opinion ? Who is somebody that you cannot enjoy no matter how hard you try, and you don't even need to have a reason for it.

Just wanted to get your thoughts.

BTW, what should I watch today ? Suggestions anyone ?


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

In my opinion its Randy Orton, he just bores the hell out of me. Obviously people like Khali and Giant Gonzales how couldn't work are obvious answers, but for the sake of someone who is talented its Orton for me.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Chavo Guerrero Jr makes me want to slit my wrists. He's unbearable in just about every way imaginable. Worst. Guerrero. Ever. And yeah, I'm including Vickie .


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

KingCal said:


> Chavo Guerrero Jr makes me want to slit my wrists. He's unbearable in just about every way imaginable. Worst. Guerrero. Ever. And yeah, I'm including Vickie .


wow, I thought for sure you world say the Rock. Never had a problem with Chavo, he was always just there for me. Love some of his WCW stuff though


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

So what would be your thoughts about Chavo...

vs Mysterio GAB 04
vs Mysterio I Quit
vs Benoit SS 06
vs Eddie G RR 04


He was just kinda THERE for me as well.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
Plus Chavo/Mysterio No Way Out 04


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Off the top of my head Mr. Kennedy, he was awful in every way conceivable.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> So what would be your thoughts about Chavo...
> 
> vs Mysterio GAB 04
> vs Mysterio I Quit
> ...


Thought it was ok when I last saw it. It has been a LONG time since I watched it though. Probably back when it happened. No plans to watch it ever again.
Yawn.
Yawn.
Pretty bad.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Guys like Luger, Nash, Cena, Orton and Honky Tonk Man are/were pretty terrible to watch. To enjoy one of their matches it would have to be against someone awesome and if 2 of the above went against each other I found the match to be terrible. The Luger/Nash matches in WCW and the Cena/orton matches are just garbage.

I'd almost put Hogan on this list too. Out of all the dvds I have (about 35ish) I don't have any Hulk dvd's and probably never will. Unless you are 8 years old I don't get the appeal. But hey if thats your thing enjoy and at the end of the day I understand why he is a big deal.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cena/Orton from NWO 08 is one of my favorite WWE matches of the last 5 maybe even 10 years, but I agree a lot of their other encounters aren't that great. Their chemistry just really isn't there.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Off the top of my head Mr. Kennedy, he was awful in every way conceivable.


Except when he was in the ring with Undertaker or Shawn Michaels. Then again, look at who he was in there with.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It may break Kayfabe but sometimes even Undertaker has to take his garbage to the curb.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Cena/Orton NWO is :mark:. Their I Quit match is mostly :mark: too but the finish is total bullshit. Rest of their matches suck. The fact they were given a 60 minute iron man match makes me wonder if Vince has legit brain damage.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I enjoyed the "I Quit" too other than the torture shit was pretty stupid. Wouldn't call it a great match though. Missed the Ironman match.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah the iron man match made no sense. I mean Bret/HBK...HHH/Rock....Angle/Lesnar make sense but cmon now. I have only seen the NWO match once. I will have to rewatch it.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Am I the only one who dosen't like the HBK/Bret Ironman Match very much (No, I can't be)?

The match must hold the record for most amount of time spent in a rest hold in one match, and Bret's selling of Shawn's arm work is horrendous. Not a TERRIBLE match, but far from great.

I love the Cena vs Orton/Miz torture matches (Not that there's anything wrong with that), for the fact that they're so damned entertaining


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

HBK/Bret never had a good match. Ever. All of their matches were bad, Iron Man most definitely included.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

KingCal said:


> HBK/Bret never had a good match. Ever. All of their matches were bad, Iron Man most definitely included.


I Guess someone must have been waiting in anticipation for the "Shawn vs Bret" DVD release :agree:

Agreed to some extent. I like the SS 97 match and I'm kind of pissed that it wasn't on the actual Shawn vs Bret DVD release.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Oh totally. Couldn't wait for the Bret Vs Shawn DVD to come out :side:. I downloaded the doc and that's it. And that wasn't anything special. Don't think there was anything said that I didn't already know.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I liked HBK/Bret from Series 1992. In fact, I think it was a great match (***+), much better than the Ironman.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

KingCal said:


> Oh totally. Couldn't wait for the Bret Vs Shawn DVD to come out :side:. I downloaded the doc and that's it. And that wasn't anything special. Don't think there was anything said that I didn't already know.


I was expecting alot more for that DVD. The doc actually gets uncomfortable to watch during the middle of it. The extras are BLEH, and I think that whoever claims that it is the best DVD of 2011 should go fuck themselves. I mean, no SS 1997? C'mon man!

Just curious, what's your top 5-10 favourite matches ever? Pretty damned bored here.


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone got any reviews of the Best of Smackdown 2009/10. Is it worth getting or is it filled with a lot of crap?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> I was expecting alot more for that DVD. The doc actually gets uncomfortable to watch during the middle of it. The extras are BLEH, and I think that whoever claims that it is the best DVD of 2011 should go fuck themselves. I mean, no SS 1997? C'mon man!
> 
> Just curious, what's your top 5-10 favourite matches ever? Pretty damned bored here.


Favourite, or best? Because those would be 2 VERY different lists .



aaronsmith27 said:


> Anyone got any reviews of the Best of Smackdown 2009/10. Is it worth getting or is it filled with a lot of crap?


Don't have a review of it, but the set is definitely worth getting imo. A bunch of really good TV matches for the most part. 2 really, really good Undertaker/Punk matches, Drew Vs Matt Hardy and Drew Vs Christian are somewhat overlooked yet really awesome matches, a couple of big 8 or 10 man tag matches that are a ton of fun, and some other stuff that on paper looks to be worth watching but I haven't gotten around to them yet and I don't really remember them .


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Why not both ? It would be interesting to compare the two lists.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I rate the HBK/Hart Ironman match as the most overrated match of all time. Its just not very good as evidenced by the fact you can watch the "overtime period" and see everything you need to see in the match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Ok, I'll give it a go (memory sucks)

Best:

10. Steve Austin Vs Bret Hart - Survivor Series 17/11/1996
9. Bret Hart Vs Owen Hart - WrestleMania X 20/03/1994
8. Ric Flair Vs Ricky Steamboat - Chi Town Rumble 20/02/1989
7. Nigel McGuinness Vs Bryan Danielson - Unified 12/08/2006
6. Ric Flair Vs Ricky Steamboat - Wrestle War 07/05/1989
5. Ric Flair Vs Ricky Steamboat - Clash of the Champions VI 02/04/1989
4. The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels – WrestleMania 26 28/03/2010
3. Ric Flair Vs Barry Windham - WWW 20/01/1987
2. Ric Flair Vs Barry Windham - Battle of the Belts II 14/02/1986
1. The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - Bad Blood 05/10/1997

Favourite:

10. T&A Vs The Dudley Boys - Backlash 30/04/2000
9. The Undertaker Vs Kane - WWE Smackdown 08/04/2008
8. Doink The Clown Vs Marty Jannetty - WWF Raw 21/06/1993
7. Chris Benoit Vs Eddie Guerrero - WCW Nitro 16/10/1995
6. Eddie Guerrero Vs Rey Mysterio - Great American Bash 24/07/2005
5. Royal Rumble Match 25/01/2009
4. Randy Orton Vs John Cena - No Way Out 17/02/2008
3. Jake Roberts Vs Dirty White Boy - Smoky Mountain Wrestling 07/05/1994
2. Ric Flair Vs Barry Windham - Battle of the Belts II 14/02/1986
1. The Undertaker Vs Shawn Michaels - Bad Blood 05/10/1997


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

KingCal said:


> Ok, I'll give it a go (memory sucks)
> 
> Best:
> 
> ...


Very interesting lists.... Now I'm curious of your thoughts on:

HBK vs Taker: WM 25
Bret vs Austin: WM 13
Steamboat vs Savage: WM 3
HHH vs HBK vs Benoit: WM XX
HHH vs Austin 3SOH: NWO 01

Also....YES. I thought I was the only one who loved the 09 Rumble match, great stuff. 

Is that the Undertaker vs Kane match from the Kane DVD ? Because if it is, I'm gonna check it out ASAP. REPPED.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> Very interesting lists.... Now I'm curious of your thoughts on:
> 
> HBK vs Taker: WM 25
> Bret vs Austin: WM 13
> ...


Yeah, that match is on the Kane DVD. Its by no means a great match, but a ton of fun with them both being babyface at the time, both being champions (WHC and ECW), and them being put against each other to "weaken" each other for their title defences against Edge and Chavo at the next PPV. A ton of great storytelling that plays off them both being brothers, champions... and the fact they occasionally hate each other .

HBK vs Taker: WM 25 - Awesome, awesome awesome match. Around #15 on my GOAT list
Bret vs Austin: WM 13 - #11 on my list, so was just missed out
Steamboat vs Savage: WM 3 - Great, but I prefer their match a month or so earlier from... I forget where Boston Garden, maybe?
HHH vs HBK vs Benoit: WM XX - Great no doubt, but not the best triple threat imo (Vengeance 02), and I still have quite a few matches ahead of it
HHH vs Austin 3SOH: NWO 01 - Thought this was pretty trash last time I watched it


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I can't sleep, I thought I'd throw in my 10 favourite matches. They're sort of a mixture of best/favourite. In no order:

The Rock vs Ken Shamrock vs Mankind - Breakdown 1998, cage match
The Rock vs Triple H - Backlash 2000
Randy Savage vs Ric Flair - Wrestlemania 8
Royal Rumble 2002 match
New Age Outlaws vs Rock n' Sock Connection - Armageddon 1999
Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker - Wrestlemania 25
Steve Austin vs The Undertaker - Fully Loaded 1999, First Blood match
The Rock vs Triple H - Summerslam 1998, Ladder match
Ultimate Warrior vs Randy Savage - Summerslam 1992
Mankind vs The Undertaker - King of The Ring 1998, Hell in a Cell


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a HORRID memory for matches from a bunch of years ago; Probably part of the reason I keep buying collections of careers & match-types.

As for least-fave wrestlers, I'd have to say either Chavo or Kennedy are top choices... Both b/c they have been used on TV & PPV by multiple companies. Once is OK, but that should've alerted the other to how bad they are... I am famous on the Net for my Orton dislike (lately largely b/c the RKO has an hour-long setup), but he has his moments of greatness. Oh, & Taker is on my list w/Flair & Hogan; Guys who were once great, but I hate now b/c they are crapping all over their history of great matches.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a friend who is just getting into wrestling and wants to know my top favorite/best matches all-time. This is so tough. I will make it at some point.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Fuck it, I might as well throw in my 10 favourite matches. Off the top of my head here, but here it goes

10. Awesome vs Tanaka: ONS 05
9. HHH vs Batista vs Orton vs Benoit vs Jericho vs Edge EC: NYR 05
8. HHH vs Undertaker: WM 27
7. Kurt Angle vs Undertaker: NWO 06
6. Savage vs Warrior: WM 7
5. Flair vs Funk I Quit: COC
4. HHH vs Austin 3SOH: NWO 01
3. HHH vs Batista HIAC: Vengeance 05
2. HBK vs Undertaker HIAC: BB 97
1. HBK vs Undertaker: WM 25

EDIT: You know what ? Fuck it, It's impossible for me to come up with a good list when there's so many matches I love (HHH vs Batista Backlash, Punk vs Cena Summerslam, Blanchard vs TA Strc 85, etc)


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey everyone, I want to ask you a favor. See, my best friend's birthday is coming up and he's a huge CM Punk and Bryan mark, and as a gift I wanted to make him a mini compilation of some of their best matches. 

I already have a few matches but you know, the more the merrier. So could you guys please tell some of Punk's and/or Bryan's best matches? (from whatever company)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Going off of last posts in this thread:

most unwatchable: Angle or Michaels tbh. Angle was good in 2000, excellent in 2001 and good to great in 2002-2003, but otherwise he's horrific and that's being kind. No sense of structure, timing, pacing etc, just an endless list of MOVES which ultimately mean nothing: probably the definition of a great wrestler but an ultimately piss poor worker. I'm eventually going to take part in a GOAT top 100 poll and Angle would be luckly to make a top 175 tbh.

Michaels' post 2002 is largely awful to me bar v Taker WM 26, v Orton SS 2007, v Cena Wrestlemania and Raw 2007 and v HHH Raw 2003. There's a couple of other matches I need to watch but between his largely poor selling, bad offence etc he's really relying on his tag team and pre '97 work as the basis for his quality, because tbh if we took 2002-2010 as the evaluation of HBK's quality I'd struggle to call him good.

HHH/Austin NWO 2001 on last watch was piss poor for me, like **1/2 territory for me. Piss poor selling, lack of character and a garbage sense of structure meant one of the biggest blow off angles in company history had less heat in the final fall than an Austin/Angle title match from the same year. Poor Attitude Era brawling devoid of structure makes for a poor match and likely the most overrated match in company history.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rewatched Cena/Mysterio from 7/25/11 and I loved it just as much as when I originally saw it. It made me start thinking though. What if, instead of Cena getting the win, Punk came out and stopped the match mid-way. And this eventually would lead to a triple threat at Summerslam. They all have amazing chemistry together and I feel like that match would have been fucking unreal.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Meh, I hate triple threats unless they're on TV where they work a quicker pace or they work a smart angle into the PPV 3 way like we got at Mania 20 with Benoit being booked as a thorn in HHH/HBK's side and them ultimately deciding to try and end his part in the match.

I doubt a 3 way would have topped Cena/Rey or Punk/Cena in terms of depth/story.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> So just who IS the most unwatchable wrestler in your opinion ? Who is somebody that you cannot enjoy no matter how hard you try, and you don't even need to have a reason for it.
> 
> Just wanted to get your thoughts.


Randy Orton. I know he has bunch of great matches left and right, but while I agree he's a good wrestler, I just can't/don't want to watch his matches, he's just boring. Boring character, boring presence. I'd rather watch Sting's **** match, than Boreton's ****** match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Actually Sting is a guy who as of late really bores the hell out of me, although 15 years ago I wanted to be Sting haha.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> HHH/Austin NWO 2001 on last watch was piss poor for me, like **1/2 territory for me. Piss poor selling, lack of character and a garbage sense of structure meant one of the biggest blow off angles in company history had less heat in the final fall than an Austin/Angle title match from the same year. Poor Attitude Era brawling devoid of structure makes for a poor match and likely the most overrated match in company history.


you just didnt understand the complex storyline hhh was a technical master and austin beat him at his own game


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

No wrestler was cooler in 1997 thn the Stinger. A few weeks ago I made a list of matches on a Sting DVD set and if we got half of those matches I'd be happy. Flair said it best if Vince had brought Sting to the WWF instead of Warrior history would have been much different. If we ever get our Sting/Taker at WM match I will root my ass off for Sting to break the streak.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mr. Kennedy is as un-watchable as any wrestler I've seen. No idea what anyone sees in that pile of shit. He isn't even a good mic worker either. I feel the same way about the Miz even if he might not be on Kennedy's level of total shittyness. I really just never want to see either of those two ever again.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> Mr. Kennedy is as un-watchable as any wrestler I've seen. No idea what anyone sees in that pile of shit. He isn't even a good mic worker either. I feel the same way about the Miz even if he might not be on Kennedy's level of total shittyness. I really just never want to see either of those two ever again.


Miz bothers me partly because he is one of the few wrestlers out there representing my home-area. Also, he is the main reason I ever started watching those MTV "Challenge" shows (which I still do), but it seems he won't appear anywhere on the network now.

He, Kennedy, & Ziggler (also from this area) have a ton in common: Great on mic, crap on the mat.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't find Mizzy or Kennedy to be great on the mic at all. Or good. Kennedy's slow talking is annoying and the Miz is an awful actor. Does anyone buy him being a serious threatening character? I watched him try to intimidate Ricardo Rodriguez and it looked embarrassing. I'm a hateful bastard and am happy that the company are down on him. 

I prefer Ziggs in the ring over the mic, even if I think he's pretty overrated. He's good but that almost immediately turns into "fantastic and a top guy in the world." I don't see THAT. Handstand thing rules though. 



Segunda Caida said:


> Going off of last posts in this thread:
> 
> most unwatchable: Angle or Michaels tbh. Angle was good in 2000, excellent in 2001 and good to great in 2002-2003, but otherwise he's horrific and that's being kind. No sense of structure, timing, pacing etc, just an endless list of MOVES which ultimately mean nothing: probably the definition of a great wrestler but an ultimately piss poor worker. I'm eventually going to take part in a GOAT top 100 poll and Angle would be luckly to make a top 175 tbh.
> 
> ...


I don't think I'd consider Angle for 250 and his Mania match with Michaels is more overrated than HHH v Austin IMO.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> I don't find Mizzy or Kennedy to be great on the mic at all. Or good. Kennedy's slow talking is annoying and the Miz is an awful actor. Does anyone buy him being a serious threatening character? I watched him try to intimidate Ricardo Rodriguez and it looked embarrassing. I'm a hateful bastard and am happy that the company are down on him.
> 
> I prefer Ziggs in the ring over the mic, even if I think he's pretty overrated. He's good but that almost immediately turns into "fantastic and a top guy in the world." I don't see THAT. Handstand thing rules though.


I don't know about Kennedy & "slow talking" (though I don't recall watching him in TNA). As for Miz, I don't see him as threatening, but that's because we've seen what he can actually physically do, & it's not much. (Blame the Ricardo thing on Ricardo, who has outlived his welcome.)

As for Dolph, the handstand is cover for the fact his hands can do nothing else. He is not nearly the best on the mic, but he is FAR better there than wrestling. (I still remember his run of Title matches he lost to Rey on "SD". I went to a taping right after Rey failed the wellness policy, & was EXTREMELY happy he didn't drop it to Dolph.)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Slow-talking might not be the right word for what Kennedy does. I mean that crap whenever he's introducing himself and says "He-is-from-Green-Bay yadda yadda."

I will not fault Ricardo fuckin' Rodriguez for anything. HE'S RICARDO RODRIGUEZ. Plus, he was perfectly good in that segment and it was the shitty Miz's terrible shitty facial expressions that made it crap.

I prefered Dolph's run in 2010 than what he was doing the second half of last year, which was his, like...."band-wagon" era. Again I don't think he's anything bad, but a lot of people love the fact he's a bump-freak and I honestly think he oversells. I remember a (insert the name of Zack Ryder's shitty finisher here) bump he took which looked silly because Dolph was flopping like an lightning bolt victim for 10 seconds.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

*WWE DVDs*

I've recently started collecting WWE DVDs again. There's a used book/record/DVD store near my house and I found the WWF version of WrestleMaia X8 and Royal Rumble '03 for real cheap so I picked them up. I found Survivor Series '02 at another used DVD/CD store for $4.00. But what was really cool is I was just at Blockbuster last weekend and the store over here is going out of business and I found a ton of wrestling DVDs for only $4.99 each. They were in white sleeves rather than cases because I think they were part of the Blockbuster/Netflix type thing. But I bought Backlash '08, Royal Rumble 2002, Royal Rumble 1994 and WrestleMania 23 all for only $20. 

This made me want to go get a lot of older PPVs on DVD now. On Best Buy's site they have WrestleMania 19, SummerSlam 2002, No Way Out 2003 and No Mercy 2002. So I'm probably going to order those soon since they're all reasonably priced. I think the most expensive one is No Mercy '02 at $12.99 but the others are only $4.99. 

I want to get some old DVDs that I used to have like Backlash '01, nWo Back in Black, Hulk Still Rules, Triple H The Game and I want to get some old WWF DVDs that aren't edited like WrestleMania 17, Royal Rumble 2002, WrestleMania 2000, No Way Out 2001, King of the Ring 2001, SummerSlam 2001, Invasion 2001. Pretty much all of the PPVs from 2000/2001 and any DVDs I can find before that. I think they released PPVs on DVD going back all the way to '99? 

The thing that sucks about those DVDs especially Backlash '01 and WrestleMania 17 (I want to get Backlash because I went to that one live and 17 is my favorite WrestleMania) is that you can't even get 17 new on Amazon and all of the used are even going for nearly $100 and Backlash '01 for new is nearly $100. That's crazy. 

Anyways, do any of you collect the DVDs? I'm not a big fan of their best ofs or re-releases of DVDs where they edit out the old WWF scratch logo. I don't mind before that because they can leave the old WWF logo from the '80s and '90s alone. But it's so annoying watching some of the new DVDs like the best of Austin or best of The Rock or anyone who's career was really big during the Attitude Era because they have to censor out all of the WWF logos. So I want to buy the original WWF versions.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> I will not fault Ricardo fuckin' Rodriguez for anything. HE'S RICARDO RODRIGUEZ.


WHICH MEANS NOTHING. He has no business in World WRESTLING ENTERTAINMENT when he never wrestles & is rarely entertaining.



Yeah1993 said:


> Plus, he was perfectly good in that segment and it was the shitty Miz's terrible shitty facial expressions that made it crap.


I am one of the Miz's biggest haters out there, but know to admit when he is better then the people he shares the ring with. (Easy, since it is so rare.)



Yeah1993 said:


> Again I don't think he's anything bad, but a lot of people love the fact he's a bump-freak and I honestly think he oversells. I remember a (insert the name of Zack Ryder's shitty finisher here) bump he took which looked silly because Dolph was flopping like an lightning bolt victim for 10 seconds.


That covers it... He is something bad (that's putting it mildly). Also, can't blame him for overselling; It's payback for everyone else selling too much to make him look halfway decent.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Dolph is awesome. Great in the ring and constantly improving on the mic. Probably gets overrated by some on here for his in ring work, but he's still better than almost everyone else in the company right now. Wouldn't put more than like, 5 people over him atm.

Ahh Mr Kennedy. What the fuck happened to him? His run between injuries in 06-07 was AWESOME. Some great promos, tons of good to great matches... then he got injured (again) and when he came back he absolutely sucked. And continued to suck until they fired him. Then went to TNA and sucked HARDER, and now even TNA creative can't think of anything to do with him so he's been off TV for months :lmao.

Miz is, and always has been, terrible. Send him to TNA so he and Kennedy can team up together .

@Upgrayedd, I think the first WWF DVD was WrestleMania 15, and I believe only that and SummerSlam were released in 99. And yey, I own them both .


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

WCW said:


> you just didnt understand the complex storyline hhh was a technical master and austin beat him at his own game


:lmao. That first fall was just so bloody bizarre and set the tone for the rest of the match, they wrestled like HHH was some hired goon sent to weaken Austin before a big PPV match or something: Attitude Era brawling always fell in between good but at times over the top and too choreographed compared to your Memphis and Mid South brawls: felt like more a collection of 'impressive' spots rather than just beating the shit out of one another, working cuts etc. Between Austin blowing off all leg work HHH tried, and the horrendous finish (Vengeance 2005 esque stupidity) there was little at all to like about the 1st fall, everything seemed all over the place but not in a good chaotic sort of way like you get in some brawls, it felt more like they didn't know whether to brawl or do some basic 'technical' work. I could get behind HHH resorting to dissecting Austin because he's overpowered, but between the way they worked the match and the story meant to be of pure hate I felt they got it all wrong. 

2nd fall wasn't much better since they now had to make up for the pedestrian opening fall and were using a ridiculous amount of weapons which should have been saved for the final fall, I mean christ the barbed wire spots were getting little to no reaction because the crowd were burned out that much. They'd take numerous chair shots to the head and be swinging sledgehammers the next. Only things I really admire is that it did have that aura and atmosphere of a big PPV match, and the finish works as a nice lead in to WM17 and Austin's character becoming shattered by not being able to put away the Rock




Yeah1993 said:


> I prefer Ziggs in the ring over the mic, even if I think he's pretty overrated. He's good but that almost immediately turns into "fantastic and a top guy in the world." I don't see THAT. Handstand thing rules though.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'd consider Angle for 250 and his Mania match with Michaels is more overrated than HHH v Austin IMO.


Ziggler is better than he was back in 2009, his bumps are still good though I agree there are moments where he's overbumping, that being said he's gotten much better at playing up to a crowd and making his bumps count for something. He's trying to be a massive shithead and envoke a response from the crowd so when he does bump like a madman the crowd may get behind the face more, whilst I agree some of his bumps for the Rough Ryder did look quite OTT, they at least made an ordinary looking finisher occasionally look semi believable, which was key in Ryder's long pursuit of the US title. His offence however is still a little bland at times, I feel its just the middle of a match he needs to work on tbh, he can structure and set the tempo well at the start of the match, and he's got a good finishing stretch run down to a tee where the counters feel more organic and not over the top/choreographed. Its just some of his control segments that are lacking, whether he needs to act more like Rude/Arn and try and get his personality over during basic holds/workovers to make up for the offence itself being basic I'm not sure, but something needs to be switched up as he's still getting there for me as a 'great' worker.

Angle/HBK WM21 is overrated to me, on last watch it dropped from my initial live rating of ****1/2 (back when I was a very different fan and what appealed to me) to about ***1/4-***1/2. Love the beginning with HBK outwrestling Angle but felt they still could have played it out more and built and built to the transition better, does have a tremendous atmosphere but character dynamics largely go out of the window the longer the match goes and then of course there's your Angle finishing stretch which just renders a lot of prior work pointless and gets too ridiculous to suspend disbelief.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Tbh, Angle/HBK was a fantastic piece of storytelling, and I don't see how is the finishing stretch ridiculous. Maybe that long Ankle Lock bother people, idk...


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm going off of memory here, but I'm pretty sure after the intial beginning where HBK outwrestled Angle and got into his head, the match slowly broke down. I felt they could have milked this story for a bit and really made Angle's eventual transition really be a game changer at that point in that match. But the longer the match went on the more they wrestled like it was a 'we're evens' match and they slowly abandoned HBK having Angle's number when it came to 'technical wrestling'. I thought Angle's control segment never really went anywhere great, felt like he was just killing time until they entered the stretch and the lack of competing characters meant I was taken out of the match a bit.

I really don't care for the Angle finishing stretch at this point, going for the Ankle lock suddenly but never building, top rope moves that are usually hit after blowing off selling, counters that don't feel like they've been built to pop a crowd etc. Its still largely 'good', and with a few different ideas here and there it could have reached 'great' territory, as it is I don't think of it as above ***1/2.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Question for a anyone....

Are the following matches on any compilation dvds??

Rock V HHH Summerslam 1998
Foley V Austin V HHH Summerslam 1999
Main Event of Survivor Series 2001


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Question for a anyone....
> 
> Are the following matches on any compilation dvds??
> 
> ...


SS 98 match is on the first Ladder Match DVD. Don't think the other 2 are on any sets. SS 99 match is shit anyway .


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Disagree about the Summerslam 99 main event. I was shocked Foley won and it was cool to see him as champ again....if only for like 20 hours. My buddy was at RAW the next night when HHH won his first title.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

That Rock/HHH Ladder match is on Rock's new set too, btw.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> That Rock/HHH Ladder match is on Rock's new set too, btw.


Thanks. I didn't even think of that. 

Hoping for a Rock/Austin rivalry DVD rivalry like the Hart/HBK one. You can put their WM matches, the cage match after WM 17, Backlash 99, the main event of Survivor Series 2001 and Im sure Im missing 2-3 other good matches. The promos would be sick. The sit down interviews would be sweet too. Pull the trigger WWE.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Thanks. I didn't even think of that.
> 
> Hoping for a Rock/Austin rivalry DVD rivalry like the Hart/HBK one. You can put their WM matches, the cage match after WM 17, Backlash 99, the main event of Survivor Series 2001 and Im sure Im missing 2-3 other good matches. The promos would be sick. The sit down interviews would be sweet too. Pull the trigger WWE.


That was the feud which was originally slated for the greatest rivalries DVD series, but it got nixed in favour of Hart vs Michaels.

I guess having the recent Austin set and the up-coming Rock set makes up for it a little, but I really want to see a Rock vs Austin rivalry DVD.


----------



## fdteambringit (Dec 2, 2011)

When is the rock dvd out in the uk? Looking forward to it majorly.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

March


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> That Rock/HHH Ladder match is on Rock's new set too, btw.


Rock _really _pissed me off during this one.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm trying to build up my wrestling dvd collection and would like a hand. If you are up to it give me your top 10 (or more) pay per views top to bottom (not just a C- ppv with a great main event) of all time. I probably have a lot of them but just want to know what Im missing if I don't have it or haven't seen it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just WWE stuff?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Just WWE stuff?


WWF/E and WCW welcome


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I was thinking of doing a little project on here, so here is my suggestion: I want to make a list of the top 10 BEST WWE Championship matches of all time, and I want you guys to help me out. Message me your top 10 list, and after I get enough entries, I'll make a definitive list (For instance, if you rank a match #1, It gets 10 points, #10 gets 1 point, etc).

I want to do a few forum-wide lists(This could be considered the TEST list) so I would really appreciate your input ! Thanks a bunch,



K1ngs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No, you don't like BOB BACKLUND.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I find him BORING 

Come on, you can't tell me there's a popular wrestler that you don't like


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Triple H 8*D


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

McQueen said:


> Triple H 8*D


Well that's just uncalled for...

YOU TAKE THAT BACK ! :shocked:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Doing a top *insert number here* list of matches by getting people to create lists and sending them to you, then giving points to matches depending on their placement, then using that to create a definitive list? LAME

:side:


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: WWE DVDs*



Upgrayedd said:


> I've recently started collecting WWE DVDs again. There's a used book/record/DVD store near my house and I found the WWF version of WrestleMaia X8 and Royal Rumble '03 for real cheap so I picked them up. I found Survivor Series '02 at another used DVD/CD store for $4.00. But what was really cool is I was just at Blockbuster last weekend and the store over here is going out of business and I found a ton of wrestling DVDs for only $4.99 each. They were in white sleeves rather than cases because I think they were part of the Blockbuster/Netflix type thing. But I bought Backlash '08, Royal Rumble 2002, Royal Rumble 1994 and WrestleMania 23 all for only $20.
> 
> This made me want to go get a lot of older PPVs on DVD now. On Best Buy's site they have WrestleMania 19, SummerSlam 2002, No Way Out 2003 and No Mercy 2002. So I'm probably going to order those soon since they're all reasonably priced. I think the most expensive one is No Mercy '02 at $12.99 but the others are only $4.99.
> 
> ...


I get 90% of my dvds from Amazon, usually get used copies. Others I'll get from Ebay. I have over 200 dvds easily, and even though I don't really follow the product anymore I still buy the dvds and catch up when I can. By catch up, I mean i'm still watching shows from 2009, so i'm a little behind.

I couldn't watch the rest of HIAC 09, got bored. Last match I watched from it was Cena/Orton, which I thought was decent, I'd go *** .

Plan on starting Survivor Series 2009 tonight, then onto TLC 09. Then I have to start buying the 2010 shows.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, it seems my post was ignored so I'm going to repost it.

"Hey everyone, I want to ask you a favor. See, my best friend's birthday is coming up and he's a huge CM Punk and Bryan mark, and as a gift I wanted to make him a mini compilation of some of their best matches.

I already have a few matches but you know, the more the merrier. So could you guys please tell some of Punk's and/or Bryan's best matches? (from whatever company)

Thanks a bunch!  "

PS: I hate to be repetitive and annoying but I really could use a little help with this... :batista3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw that and its a daunting task to ask, and frankly you're better off asking in the Other Wrestling section if you want my opinion but i'll try and shoot you a list in the next few days.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I admit I have not seen much Backlund. Maybe 10 matches. His matches with Bret Hart were good. I hated that he won the title at Survivor Series in 1994. As old as he was it was just hard to believe. I will do some more research on Mr. Backlund. 

As far as popular guys I dont like....Luger, Nash, Cena, Orton, Honky Tonk Man, Hogan, etc.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Not feeling the lack of participation here guys 

Seriously, I really wanna make a definitive list of SOMETHING.

BTW, I've only seen Backlund matches that are on DVD, give me the best Backlund match you can think of and I'll watch it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Bob Backlund Vs Sgt. Slaughter - WWF 10/01/1981
Bob Backlund Vs Sgt. Slaughter – WWF 21/03/1981
Bob Backlund Vs Adrian Adonis - MSG 18/01/1982
Bob Backlund Vs Greg Valentine - MSG 19/02/1979


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't know the exact date but there is a Texas Death match between Backlund and Ken Patera in 1980 thats really fucking swank too. Backlund is such an overlooked talent.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Guessing its either MSG 1/21/80 or MSG 5/19/80. There is also a really good Don Muraco TDM from MSG 21/09/1981 that I prefer over the Patera match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

5/19/80 sounds right. I have it in a comp set so i'm not positive.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree Backlund is overlooked. If you look at his resume he is top 20 (if not 10) guy. I honestly dont know too much about him. Did he have a falling out with Vince? Just wondering why with this body of work he is not in the HOF. I found his match with Bret at SS in 94 very good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well he kind of got phased out by Vince in the 80's but since he came back in the 90's I don't think there is any real bad blood between them, he just wasn't what Hulkamania era wrasslin was about. I'm not sure why hes not in the HoF either. He should be.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

He's been asked to go in the HOF a couple of times but turned it down because he believed he still had another run in him. This was only a few years ago btw.

Also, BOB is a bigger draw than The Rock. God I love being able to say that .


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Kane-UK said:


> That was the feud which was originally slated for the greatest rivalries DVD series, but it got nixed in favour of Hart vs Michaels.
> 
> I guess having the recent Austin set and the up-coming Rock set makes up for it a little, but I really want to see a Rock vs Austin rivalry DVD.


No doubt I can see that... Plus the fact that HBK (& even less Hart) are rarely on TV, whereas Rock is semi-actively wrestling & Austin still seems to make a yearly appearance.

...That said, I would agree that the sets made up for such things, if not for the fact so many of these sets (Rock quote here) "Ab-so-lute-ly SUCK!" I've admitted to my bad memory for matches here, & if I'm a fan will probably buy it regardless,... But the vast majority of people I talk to seem to agree some of the matches suck, & many not included are far better... Why doesn't WWE make polls for these things when making the sets?! No doubt people could refresh, etc., & vote several times quickly, but even do it via an E-mailing list or something?!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

BOB BACKLUND is the most suave wrestler in WWF/E history. No one comes close. Well, Mr. Perfect maybe. Goddamn, they were suave!


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Also, BOB is a bigger draw than The Rock. God I love being able to say that .


Please say it while attached to a polygraph & electricity; Would love to see a light show before July 4th!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

TJChurch said:


> Please say it while attached to a polygraph & electricity; Would love to see a light show before July 4th!


I'm not quite understanding this post.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

KingCal said:


> I'm not quite understanding this post.


It makes as much sense as what you said.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Eh? Bob Backlund being a bigger draw than The Rock is FACT. Dave Meltzer did a ton of research and put together a list of the biggest draws in wrestling, and guess what? Bob Backlund was higher than The Rock .


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Eh? Bob Backlund being a bigger draw than The Rock is FACT. Dave Meltzer did a ton of research and put together a list of the biggest draws in wrestling, and guess what? Bob Backlund was higher than The Rock .


100% fact: I just typed "Dave Meltzer" into Google, & "is an idiot" was one of my top choices. Out of curiosity, I clicked "search" for that, & found a headline result quoting WWE-&-now-TNA wrestler Elijah Burke. I'll believe him over you.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

That's wonderful. Backlund was a bigger draw than The Rock. It was proven . Now, moving on...


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

KingCal said:


> That's wonderful. Backlund was a bigger draw than The Rock. It was proven . Now, moving on...


So you say... citing "a ton of research" done by a man people highly involved in the business are verbatim quoted as calling an idiot."

You, on the other hand, prove to not be an idiot, moving on when you have your claims knocked down.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Most people think Meltzer is an idiot for the "news" stories he puts out. Occasionally made up or taken out of context or mis-quoted from his "sources". His research, that is legit, that he did, can be done by anyone (if they know how to go about getting arena gates from certain dates, places etc) and proven to be REAL. Can you not accept that someone is a bigger draw than The Rock or something? Because Bob isn't the only guy.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

KingCal said:


> He's been asked to go in the HOF a couple of times but turned it down because he believed he still had another run in him. This was only a few years ago btw.
> 
> Also, BOB is a bigger draw than The Rock. God I love being able to say that .


Where do you find stats about how a wrestlers draw? I have no idea.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Where do you find stats about how a wrestlers draw? I have no idea.


You'd have to get info from the arenas showing how much money was made on particular nights (like, when wrestling was there), and how many fans attended. Then they attribute the "draw" to who ever is on top at the time (I know, its not the best, most accurate way to do it, but what else can they do?).


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Checking out the 3 Backlund matches on the History Of The WWE Championship (next review) in a minute. Hopefully they're alright on a rewatch. 

Cal, you got a link for that Meltzer research ? I'd actually like to check it out.

BTW, fuck you guys for not sending me your lists :flip GITITDONEEEE'


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Most people think Meltzer is an idiot


I have little doubt many think he's an idiot. I myself don't really think whether he is or isn't; Frankly, can't tell you the last time I thought about him at all.



KingCal said:


> for the "news" stories he puts out. Occasionally made up or taken out of context or mis-quoted from his "sources".


Now, that is pure speculation &/or conjecture. You can tell me what you think & why, but not why anyone else thinks what they do.

Here's something for you, though: I for one think Albert Einstein is dead. I bet a lot of people out there think the same way I do about him. (Simply guessing on my part; I admittedly don't ask.) You know why? Probably because he is. Prove to me that people thinking Meltzer is an idiot is different.



KingCal said:


> His research, that is legit, that he did, can be done by anyone (if they know how to go about getting arena gates from certain dates, places etc) and proven to be REAL.


Tell ya what: Prove it by doing it yourself. In the meantime, I'll enjoy that many fewer posts here, rarely filled with fact anyway.



KingCal said:


> Can you not accept that someone is a bigger draw than The Rock or something?


I have little doubt that's a possibility, same as (if not less than) the possibility you can be wrong about things.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Buggered if I could find a link to it all now, he did it a few years ago. I think you'd only be able to get the actual list now unless you were a subscriber to his site or something and could get old content and shit.

Edit: I'm super confused as to what the FUCK you are trying to say, TJChurch :lmao. You brought up someone about a wrestler saying Metlzer was an idiot, and you seemed to be making that as a theory as to why Meltzer's research would be a load of crap. So I offered a reason as to why the guy might think Meltzer is an idiot (and it's something a lot of people do think), which has nothing to do with his LEGIT research that he did for that list.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Who were some of the top draws? Hogan, Austin, Flair, Cena I assume but after that who else? Probably guys like Andre, HBK, Taker, maybe Savage  etc.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That list, if I'm not mistaken, would prove Backlund did in fact draw more than Rock... so did several other people besides Austin and Hogan (the only two I'd personally put above Rock as far as drawing power goes). Not sure I'd say he was a bigger draw/attraction than Rock was... but I wouldn't really know. No one really knows I think, but I know very little about Backlund (as sad as that may be).

That being said, if it pisses off the die-hard Rock marks, then go apeshit saying that! I won't stop ya!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

The hell with Rock, guys. Let's talk about BACKLUND and how suave he is.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> BTW, fuck you guys for not sending me your lists :flip GITITDONEEEE'


I asked for a list of everyones 10 fav PPVs of all time. Dont feel bad lol. I love making lists so I will make mine for you.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Edit: I'm super confused as to what the FUCK you are trying to say, TJChurch :lmao. You brought up someone about a wrestler saying Metlzer was an idiot


You clearly don't know what I was saying, since you can't even describe it right. I didn't bring up "someone about" anything at all. I mentioned a result I found when I Googled the name of the man you mentioned (here's a link for my proof...About the 3rd one down) that has someone we can both agree & see has spent years in the business calling him "an idiot".

Then you claim I am "making that" as something, when I have no plan to even attempt to do so. Then, you go on to claim I am trying to use my "research" as to why the guy in the business has what you seem to agree is perhaps a very popular (& also justifiable) opinion.[/QUOTE]


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you kind sir. Trying to get 10 lists for this, since we got me and you now....All we need is another 8 lists.

GET IT CRACKINNN'


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

KingCal said:


> You'd have to get info from the arenas showing how much money was made on particular nights (like, when wrestling was there), and how many fans attended. Then they attribute the "draw" to who ever is on top at the time (I know, its not the best, most accurate way to do it, but what else can they do?).


A survey? Hand one out to every audience member going to a live show. "Why did you come to this show? Check ONE box:" and then insert the names of the top wrestlers at the time, and a 'other' box just to be safe. Then have an alternate box saying "I came to see a wrestling show/a WWE show".

I was going to reply in jest at first but why can't they do it? It doesn't even have to be physical copies, get a deal with ticketmaster or w/e so they can email this survey to whoever buys via them for WWE shows. Because to tell you the truth, I don't tend to believe much of what anyone says concerning 'teh drawz' outside the golden three of Hogan, SCSA and Cena.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't say he was a bigger draw than The Rock was but it is a well known that during the "Backlund era" WWWF was a highly successful regional fed and they drew a good turnout for most of the shows so i'm sure he made Vince Sr. a lot of money, otherwise he wouldn't have been champ for 3 1/2 years.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

That Meltzer list of draws was...eh. I know it's fact and all that, but he went off of who drew the most in the main event. When you have two guys like Rocky and Bob it's easy to say because they were both in the main event so comparably, but Andre the Giant was below Shawn Michaels....I mean think about that. That likely had a huge background of Michaels actually being in the main event while Andre wasn't until the Hogan era, and a couple of years into it. I'm really not convinced an audience came to a showing for someone like Pedro Morales (who actually placed fourth on that list IIRC) before coming to a showing becasue of Andre, who was like 16th or something. HHH was 5th on that list. Ahead of Austin, Taker and the Rock. Only reason is because Trip had a decade (give or take) of main event stuff while Taker had less and Austin and the Rock only had like three to four each.

Still, Backlund was third on the list, competing in an era where they showed primarily in New York. So the fact the same fucking audience went back there to see him each time is pretty astounding. He heald the belt from 78 to 83 and they didn't get tired of him. Saying Backlund wasn't a big draw is just...wrong. Present day drawing is so....different. "WWE," "WrestleMania," "Royal Rumble" are bigger drawing names than most wrestlers would be. 

I fucking hate drawing power shit anyway. I'd rather watch TAKA Michinoku to the Rock any day and I don't give a flying piece of fuming dog shit if TAKA drew nothing (which I'm sure is wrong because of people of Japan watched Kaientai, but you get my point).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Incredibly random but does anyone else get great enjoyment watching Show/Morrison/Punk/Chavo/Dreamer from ONS '08? Not a masterpiece or anything but it's just entertaining as fuck, imo. It's something I show most of my friends that are newer to wrestling and they love it.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

It says a lot about Backlund as a pale red headed white boy from the midwest with average charisma to win over the MSG crowd night after night. Speaks to his wrestling ability IMHO. Just watched a match with Harley Race in the late 70's and it was great.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Great list you sent me Macho, a few surprises, but that's what this list is all about.

COME ON GUYS 

I'm Gonna Have To Start Shooting Soon.

PS: Backlund/Slaughter 83 is B0$$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Except he didn't have Average charisma, people loved the guy. He just simply isn't the Hogan/Flair/Savageesque Larger-than-life kind of guy. He was the upstanding "hard work and courage" role model that would have worked before the days everything hinged on over the top showmanship. The Hogan's, Flair's and Savages of the Wrestling world made truly old school guys like Bruno & BOB BACKLUND obsolete, the game changed in 1983 and passed Backlund by. Although looking back at it his '93/94 "out of touch" character was really great stuff.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Apparently Vince Sr. thought really high on Backlund as the "All American Golden Boy" of the WWF, and was willing to take the belt off of Superstar Billy Graham ASAP (because he was more entertainment based and less legit). 

When Vince Jr. bought the company, he wanted to switch over to a more entertainment based, mainstream product that we saw with the "Rock N Wrestling" era. Vince Jr did not desire an all american boy as his champion, he wanted a Larger then life cartoony character and gimmick, which is where Hulk Hogan came along. This is why Superstar Billy Graham is in the HOF, has a DVD, and has a book. Vince loved the idea of Superstar being champion and paving the way for the entertainment side of the business,

So when it comes down to it, Backlund may be the last pure WRESTLING champion the WWF/E has ever had. The Iron Sheik was simply a placeholder to Hogan. Backlund represents everything Vince Sr. thought were great qualities for a world champion.


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

What about Kurt Angle?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I', pretty sure it wasn't Vince's vision to have Backlund leave. Backlund *himself* actually thoguht he might not be able to keep up with the time. Either that or the mainstream ideal Vince had wasn't for him. I'm certain even with Hulk as top dog McMahon would have loved to have kept Bob around. 

Although, there is something floating around that Backlund didn't want to drop the belt to Hulk. I'm pretty sure that's a crock of shit though and Sheik won it so they could go face Bob -> heel Sheik -> face Hogan.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Starrcade: The Essential Collection*








*Disc 1*

*Starrcade '96* - Roddy Piper vs. Hollywood Hogan - **1/2
*Starrcade '89* - Sting vs. The Great Muta - **1/2
*Starrcade '92* - Barry Windham & Brian Pillman vs. Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas - ****3/4
*Starrcade '98* - Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash - **1/4
*Starrcade '91* - BattleBowl Match - ***1/2
*Starrcade '93* - Dustin Rhodes vs. Stunning Steve Austin - ***

*Disc 2*

*Starrcade '87* - Road Warriors vs. Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard - ****1/4
*Starrcade '96* - Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Jushin Thunder Liger - ***3/4
*Starrcade '87* - Rock ‘n Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express - **
*Starrcade '88* - Ric Flair vs. Lex Luger - ****1/2
*Starrcade '95* - Eddie Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani - **3/4
*Starrcade '88* - Dusty Rhodes & Sting vs. Road Warriors - **
*Starrcade '92* - Sting vs. Big Van Vader - ****
*Starrcade '83* - Brisco Brothers vs. Jay Youngblood & Ricky Steamboat - **3/4
*Starrcade '85* - Dusty Rhodes vs. Ric Flair - ****
*Starrcade '97* - Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko - ***1/4

*Disc 3*

*Starrcade '89* - Road Warriors vs. The Steiner Brothers - **1/4
*Starrcade '00* - 3 Count vs. Jamie Knoble & Evan Karagias vs. Jung Dragons - **
*Starrcade '89* - Sting vs. Ric Flair - ****
*Starrcade '83* - Greg Valentine vs. Roddy Piper - ****
*Starrcade '86* - Road Warriors vs. The Midnight Express - ***
*Starrcade '97* - Sting vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan - *1/2
*Starrcade '83* - Ric Flair vs. Harley Race - ***1/4
*Starrcade '85* - Magnum T.A. vs. Tully Blanchard - *****
*Starrcade '93* - Ric Flair vs. Vader - ****3/4

This set never gets old with me, you get quite a lot of gems on this set. This is one for any fan in my opinion, great showcase of what Starrcade was all about. Brilliant set. Magnum/Blanchard & Flair/Vader are 2 of my fav matches ever and happy they were ranked so high on the set. For those who haven't checked it out either, check out Barry Windham & Brian Pillman vs. Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas from Starrcade 1992. *9/10*


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

McQueen said:


> I saw that and its a daunting task to ask, and frankly you're better off asking in the Other Wrestling section if you want my opinion but i'll try and shoot you a list in the next few days.


Ah, I understand. I just assumed that people already had some old lists they could repost, especially in Bryan's case. 

But I get it. The thing is, all I really is just want some good and not-so-obvious choices. The most obvious choices I already know, I just want to expand the list a bit.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Magnum TA would have been one of the best of all time had he not got hurt. That match with Blanchard was epic and he had some classics with Flair and Koloff. 

Pretty good review man. I loved the battlebowl. I just thought it was a fun concept. Great ppv. 

I should really start doing some reviews.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Edge's cover is out. It's ok I guess. Kinda weird.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Edge's cover is out. It's ok I guess. Kinda weird.


This would have been a much better cover. 

http://www.xcomment.com/g1/img/edge2091207094154.gif


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NatP said:


> Ah, I understand. I just assumed that people already had some old lists they could repost, especially in Bryan's case.
> 
> But I get it. The thing is, all I really is just want some good and not-so-obvious choices. The most obvious choices I already know, I just want to expand the list a bit.


Its just that if you want to take Bryan's 2006 in ROH alone is a list in itself because he had an amazing career year. That might sound really markish but that guy was on fire from 2005 to the end of 2007 (other than his time off from his shoulder injury). And while i'm not as high as some about Punk's catagory of matches as others he was the same way depending on who you ask.

And i'm not even really taking into concideration their stuff from other promotions like PWG, FIP, wXw or NOAH yet (well Punk never worked the latter two promotions).


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Edge's cover is out. It's ok I guess. Kinda weird.




I APPROVE


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Edge's cover is out. It's ok I guess. Kinda weird.


I'm not a fan of Edge, and there is 0% chance of me getting this dvd, but that's a pretty awesome cover imo, great picture.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> Great list you sent me Macho, a few surprises, but that's what this list is all about.
> 
> COME ON GUYS
> 
> ...



I totally forgot the Savage/HBK match from UK a few weeks after WM 8. That is probably in my top 10 all time of WWF/E title matches. Oh well.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Its just that if you want to take Bryan's 2006 in ROH alone is a list in itself because he had an amazing career year. That might sound really markish but that guy was on fire from 2005 to the end of 2007 (other than his time off from his shoulder injury). And while i'm not as high as some about Punk's catagory of matches as others he was the same way depending on who you ask.
> 
> And i'm not even really taking into concideration their stuff from other promotions like PWG, FIP, wXw or NOAH yet (well Punk never worked the latter two promotions).


Punk worked one match in WXW.



NatP said:


> Ah, I understand. I just assumed that people already had some old lists they could repost, especially in Bryan's case.
> 
> But I get it. The thing is, all I really is just want some good and not-so-obvious choices. The most obvious choices I already know, I just want to expand the list a bit.


[cheap plug]

If you want Danielson best stuff in ROH you should buy my comp

Disc 1
Bryan Danielson vs Low Ki vs Christopher Daniels, Era of Honor Begins, 2/23/02
Bryan Danielson vs Paul London, The Epic Encounter, 4/12/03
Bryan Danielson vs AJ Styles, Main Event Spectacles, 11/1/03

Disc 2
Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries, Testing The Limit, 8/7/04
Bryan Danielson vs Alex Shelley, Glory By Honor III, 9/11/04

Disc 3
Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe, The Midnight Express Reunion, 10/2/04
Bryan Danielson vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger, Weekend of Thunder, Night 1, 11/5/04
Bryan Danielson vs Spanky, Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament, 4/2/05

Disc 4
Bryan Danielson vs James Gibson, Glory By Honor 4, 9/17/05
Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong, Vendetta, 11/5/05

Disc 5
Bryan Danielson vs AJ Styles, Dissension, 1/28/06
Bryan Danielson vs Alex Shelley, Arena Warfare, 3/11/06
Bryan Danielson vs Lance Storm, Better Than Our Best, 4/1/06

Disc 6
Bryan Danielson vs Homicide, Destiny, 6/3/06
Bryan Danielson vs KENTA vs Samoa Joe, In Your Face, 6/17/06
Bryan Danielson vs Colt Cabana, Chi Town Struggle, 6/24/06

Disc 7
Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe, Fight of the Century, 8/5/06
Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuiness, Unified, 8/12/06

Disc 8
Bryan Danielson vs KENTA, Glory By Honor V, Night 2, 9/16/06
Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness, Domination, 6/09/07
Bryan Danielson vs KENTA, Driven, 6/23/07

Disc 9
Bryan Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima, Manhattan Mayhem II, 8/25/07
Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries, Glory By Honor VI, Night 1, 11/2/07
Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Jacobs, Unscripted III, 12/1/07
Bryan Danielson vs Naomichi Marufuji, a New Level, 5/10/08

Disc 10
Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black, New Horizons, 7/26/08
Bryan Danielson vs Yoshinobu Kanemaru, The Tokyo Summit, 9/14/08
Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness, Rising Above 2008, 11/22/08

Disc 11
Bryan Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima, Final Battle 2008, 12/27/08
Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black vs The American Wolves, Tag Title Classic, 4/18/09
Bryan Danielson vs Davey Richards, Final Countdown Tour: Boston, 9/25/09

Disc 12
Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness, Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown, 9/26/09
Bonus: ROH Top 5 Moments
Bonus: ROH Highlight Video
Bonus: Sitdown Interview
Bonus: ThatWrestlingShow Video

[/cheap plug]


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Platt said:


> Punk worked one match in WXW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much for this set?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

$30


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow. Not bad at all. I need to save my cash.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I like the Edge cover.



> I'm going to have to do another DVD when I eventually get fired to cover my independent days in more detail. Disc one: Mokena Dennys.


From Punk's twitter. So at least they're touching on his indy days a little bit.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> This would have been a much better cover.
> 
> http://www.xcomment.com/g1/img/edge2091207094154.gif


Respectfully disagree.

Personally, I would've loved them to put out a set with your suggested cover during all that time (over the past several years) when they were constantly calling him "The Ultimate Opportunist", etc. For what we know almost-know is the end of his career, need the hands-up-triumphantly look.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

That is kind of my point with Edge. How I will remmeber him is as "The Ultimate Opportunist" where he gets that crazy look in his eye. I will probably rent the dvd but not buy it. Not thrilled about the matches on it. His first one that came out in 2008ish has much better matches.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> That is kind of my point with Edge. How I will remmeber him is as "The Ultimate Opportunist" where he gets that crazy look in his eye. I will probably rent the dvd but not buy it. Not thrilled about the matches on it. His first one that came out in 2008ish has much better matches.


Really?! I have that one, & haven't watched much of it since I bought it, partly b/c of disappointing match list.

As for the cover, if that's how you will remember him, fine... But that shouldn't be affected by the cover of a DVD set that may or may not end up lying around your residence somewhere.


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

Looking to get more dvd's as i have nothing really to watch. Anyone recommend any PPV's from the last 5 or 6 years to get?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

TJChurch said:


> Really?! I have that one, & haven't watched much of it since I bought it, partly b/c of disappointing match list.
> 
> As for the cover, if that's how you will remember him, fine... But that shouldn't be affected by the cover of a DVD set that may or may not end up lying around your residence somewhere.


I agree with that. I'm not going to buy it for a few reasons.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Always thought Edge was a relatively average guy willing to risk taking big spots so I respect the guy but not a huge enough fan i'd buy a collection of his work unless its cheap.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone have the best of Raw/Smackdown 2011 yet? If so worth picking up?


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Anyone have the best of Raw/Smackdown 2011 yet? If so worth picking up?


No, I don't have it, & probably never will... But I highly doubt it's worth picking-up.

Thoughts just based on the ads:

1] They talk about Edge's farewell. (Betting that will be on his next DVD set)
2] Sin Cara on cover?! He didn't even make it the year!

I had more thoughts, but have also forgotten them. But here's some more thoughts I had during 2nd half of "SD".

1] Listened to Booker during Bryan's match, & thought of a million different ways they could've gone from Booker-Cody to Cody-Goldust, which would've been another good match to have at "Chamber".

2] Watched the video comparing Tamina to her father, & thought, "But she'll _never_ be able to do that move in the Chamber." Then it hit me, "Oh, yeah; Her match is at the 'Chamber' PPV, & for the Title, but will probably not happen with the Chamber surrounding the ring." (*ULTRA*-stupid!)

3] Can anyone tell me who the guy was in the Battle Royal wearing the white top & (what looked to be) khakis? They never mentioned his name or showed his elimination!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

TJChurch said:


> No, I don't have it, & probably never will... But I highly doubt it's worth picking-up.
> 
> Thoughts just based on the ads:
> 
> ...



I think 2011 was a good year for the WWE. Probably the best year start to finish in in few years. I will probably buy it but not until it's cheaper on amazon. Give it 6 months and it will be $10 or less. I just got best of raw from 1993-2008 for $8 used. Effin steal there. 

Yes the Edge farewell will prob be on his new DVD set and agreed about SIn Cara being on the cover. WTF? 

I keep reading Cody V Goldustin (see what I did there?) at Mania. Which makes sense and could be a fun idea. I think Cody is really close to being a world champ. Like less thn a year. 

The question about Snuka is can she take a hit to the head with a coconut?

I was wondering the same thing about that dude. No idea.

I think Bryan and Jericho win the chamber matches Sunday. If that happens I'd like to see Bryan V Punk and Sheamus V Jericho but it will prob be Bryan/Shemus and Punk/Jericho. I would just love to see Punk V Bryan at Mania. Maybe next year.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

aaronsmith27 said:


> Looking to get more dvd's as i have nothing really to watch. Anyone recommend any PPV's from the last 5 or 6 years to get?


I'll start at '05 and work my way up. Pretty long list tbh, just going by what I've actually seen.

Wrestlemania 21
Judgment Day 2005
Vengeance 2005
No Way Out 2006
Wrestlemania 22
Backlash 2006
Unforgiven 2006
Royal Rumble 2007
Wrestlemania 23
Backlash 2007
Survivor Series 2007
No Way Out 2008
Wrestlemania 24
No Mercy 2008
No Way Out 2009
Backlash 2009
Summerslam 2009
Wrestlemania 26
Money in the Bank 2011
Summerslam 2011



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Anyone have the best of Raw/Smackdown 2011 yet? If so worth picking up?


Yeah, several of us on here have it and have either watched it or in the process of doing so. I speak for all of us (myself, K1ngs, Brye) when saying that it's great, both in match quality and inclusion of segments/moments. Highly recommended, especially the blu ray.

BTW, that guy in the Battle Royal might've been Hunico or Camacho.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I think 2011 was a good year for the WWE. Probably the best year start to finish in in few years.


Really?! As I've admitted before, my memory sucks on recent-yet-old-type stuff, but I can honestly say I bought 0 PPVs between last 'Mania & this Rumble.



MachoMadness1988 said:


> I keep reading Cody V Goldustin (see what I did there?) at Mania. Which makes sense and could be a fun idea. I think Cody is really close to being a world champ. Like less thn a year.


I agree it would be a decent match for Mania (makes me laugh when they talk about Sheamus/the Rumble-winner "main eventing"... Not even close!), but the only place I have read that is a rumor-&-news site where they repost Goldy's Twitter. (Debating buying his book, largely b/c I have a sneaking suspicion we haven't seen the last of his pro career.) 

*Just re-reading what both of us said to check typos & making sense; If Cody _ever_ wins a HW belt, I will spend no more $ on WWE tix or PPVs, stop watching, & buy (but maybe not watch) TNA PPVs.



MachoMadness1988 said:


> The question about Snuka is can she take a hit to the head with a coconut?


Here's a thought... Like an Ironman Match (done those on "SD" before), open a show with a Gauntlet of "Piper's Pit" segments. Rock-Cena-Piper, then Tamina (as Champ?) represents her Dad, finish by bringing Beth in to help Rod against Tamina. Natalya joins the fray, & then calling-out Otunga (literally) about the farting stuff. (Though IMO, some of the stuff she did in the ring tonight was worse for her career than that.)



MachoMadness1988 said:


> I think Bryan and Jericho win the chamber matches Sunday. If that happens I'd like to see Bryan V Punk and Sheamus V Jericho but it will prob be Bryan/Shemus and Punk/Jericho. I would just love to see Punk V Bryan at Mania. Maybe next year.


I believe it was Lance Storm (not sure) who mentioned on Twitter how much he loved seeing them fight on "Raw" a few weeks back... That will be the only time I think the IWC gets to see that for a while, if not ever. (Especially the way they have reacted to the ratings drop from the 6-man they teamed with Ryder in a while back.)


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I rarely buy ppvs. I use to all the time. From 1988-2000 I probably bought 75% of the PPVs or more. Last ppv I bought in my house was No Way Out 2000. As I have gotten older (early 30's now) I either go to a friends house who gets it (and help pay of course...not helping pay is douchey) or wait until dvd. Sometimes if the WWE is asleep at the wheel after a ppv you can get on youtube and watch it. Survivor Series was on youtube until mid Monday morning. I think WM could be pretty solid. There is a good chance I will buy it.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Anyone have the best of Raw/Smackdown 2011 yet? If so worth picking up?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/516783-official-dvd-match-show-discussion-thread-1151.html

My review is on that page. Worth the money IMO. Check out JE 187's and Brye's opinions on it also. Great stuff. Now, JE 187, Brye, My homies, care to send me a list of your top 10 WWE Championship matches of all time ?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm still in the middle of Blu Ray Disc 3 on the set. Review will be up in a few days probably. Btw K1ngs, I could send you a list but there's no way I could rank them 10-1. Just impossible unless I sat down and watched every ****1/2+ WWE Title match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Elimination Chamber '11

Edge vs Rey Mysterio vs Kane vs Wade Barrett vs Drew McIntyre vs Big Show - ****1/2

Drew fucking McIntyre is unreal in this one and the ending stretch with Edge and Rey is epic. But honestly the entire match is just fucking wonderful.

John Cena vs CM Punk vs John Morrison vs R-Truth vs Sheamus vs Randy Orton - ***3/4

Started off solid but really picks up near the end, especially when it's just Punk/Cena/Morrison. Morrison' spot where he hits his knee off the pod looks sick and his selling after that is great. Another really strong match.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'm still in the middle of Blu Ray Disc 3 on the set. Review will be up in a few days probably. Btw K1ngs, I could send you a list but there's no way I could rank them 10-1. Just impossible unless I sat down and watched every ****1/2+ WWE Title match.


I just sent the first 10 I could think of as must sees. It was way tough. Looking back at my top 10 I can think of 2 matches I missed. Pretty set on my top 5 I sent though.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'm still in the middle of Blu Ray Disc 3 on the set. Review will be up in a few days probably. Btw K1ngs, I could send you a list but there's no way I could rank them 10-1. Just impossible unless I sat down and watched every ****1/2+ WWE Title match.


Put them in TIERS or something hahahaha.

I REALLY wanna get this definitive list started


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Brye said:


> Elimination Chamber '11
> 
> Edge vs Rey Mysterio vs Kane vs Wade Barrett vs Drew McIntyre vs Big Show - ****1/2
> 
> ...


I got the SmackDown one at ****1/2 as well and the Raw one at ****1/4. Here's what I wrote about both matches about a year ago...



> Edge/Mysterio/Kane/McIntyre/Show/Barrett - Elimination Chamber: ****1/2
> A fantastic Elimination Chamber match and my MOTY so far. This was pretty slow up until McIntyre came in and just tore shit up. I really enjoyed his performance here and he's really starting to grow on me. I enjoyed Big Show's performance too. At first I was disappointed that he was the mystery entrant in the match, but he did fine. I've been liking his performances in multi-man matches as it's like him against everyone else as everyone else does all that they can to take the guy out. It adds a lot to the storytelling of these matches and this match is no exception. Edge and Mysterio are the true stars here though. They were in there for the whole match and they gave us a hell of a finish which featured some good false finishes and a cool finishing spot. They tried this approach three years ago with Batista and Undertaker lasting the whole match, but it worked a lot better here as the middle sections of the match were just so good. So yeah, this one of the best Elimination Chamber matches ever.
> 
> Cena/Punk/Morrison/Sheamus/Orton/Truth - Elimination Chamber: ****1/4
> Another awesome Elimination Chamber match. This one was a bit faster in the beginning as Morrison, Sheamus, and Orton had a fun sequence. The interactions between Punk and Orton added a lot to build to their future match at WrestleMania. It was done well too as they had Punk's pod not open when it should have, Orton eliminating Punk, Punk being added back into the match, and Punk taking advantage of a hurt Orton and eliminating him while mocking him. Punk's performance throughout the match was awesome. Morrison was awesome here too. He provided some of the match's most memorable spots and he took quite a beating too. I wouldn't mind seeing him get a main event run in the future. This match was slightly longer than the first one and there were some sections here that kinda dragged, particularly the section between Truth's elimination and Punk's reentry. The finishing sequence with Cena, Punk and Morrison was really good. Not quite as good as Edge/Mysterio in the first match, but still really enjoyable. Just like the first match, this is one of the best Elimination Chamber matches ever.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

I've decided I want to get every single WWF PPV from 2001 on DVD. Not the ones that were edited out. But the actual WWF DVDs. I don't think I've seen another year where every PPV kicked so much ass. Even as bad as the invasion storyline was the actual Invasion PPV was great.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Upgrayedd said:


> I've decided I want to get every single WWF PPV from 2001 on DVD. Not the ones that were edited out. But the actual WWF DVDs. I don't think I've seen another year where every PPV kicked so much ass. Even as bad as the invasion storyline was the actual Invasion PPV was great.


Agreed... I ransacked EBay to get that one, & am still trying to find a good price on Summerslam. It seems near-impossible to find them w/o the "fuzz-out".


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

TGO™ said:


>


Do you know how to watch this vid outside the US?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Upgrayedd said:


> I've decided I want to get every single WWF PPV from 2001 on DVD. Not the ones that were edited out. But the actual WWF DVDs. I don't think I've seen another year where every PPV kicked so much ass. Even as bad as the invasion storyline was the actual Invasion PPV was great.


Agreed some great PPVS that year. Unforgiven was great that year as were WM and Survivor Series. I really want DVD copies of WM17 and Survivor Series from 2001 but they are so expensive...even used. The most I would pay is like $20-25 for each but SS is usually around $50 and WM is about $50-60. I have a hard time buying a DVD for that much. I have them both on vhs (somewhere in a box in my basement) but it's not the same obviously. Im glad Im not the only one that has that idea haha. I'd love to have every WWF ppv from 1997 on DVD.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Get Tagged Classics on import from the UK. You should be able to get them through Amazon and Ebay. They will be Region 2 (so make sure you have a multi-region DVD player), but I think every PPV has been released on DVD over here now, and the tagged classics have no edits, AND you get 2 PPV's in a set for the same price as one current PPV (unless its a WM that was released as a 2 disc set, then you just get the 2 discs together).


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWE - Royal Rumble 2003*

Rumble Match
***1/4


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

TJChurch said:


> Agreed... I ransacked EBay to get that one, & am *still trying to find a good price on Summerslam*. It seems near-impossible to find them w/o the "fuzz-out".


Doesn't get much better than this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WWF-Summers...?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item41626958db


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

TGO™ said:


>


There must be a way for non-US folks to see this clip. Anyone?


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'm still in the middle of Blu Ray Disc 3 on the set. Review will be up in a few days probably. Btw K1ngs, I could send you a list but there's no way I could rank them 10-1. Just impossible unless I sat down and watched every ****1/2+ WWE Title match.


 We seem to be at the same pace in watching the set. I've posted my reviews for discs 1 and 2 just a bit after you did, and now we're both in the middle of disc 3.

I'll have my review of disc 3 sometime this week as well. I didn't realize it was 4 1/2 hours long.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Been working my way through Survivor Series 09, and gotta say I am pleasantly surprised at how much I enjoyed it. 

Team Miz vs. Team Morrison

***

Good opener, Sheamus' kick to Finlay was awesome! Not a bad way to kick off the show

Batista vs. Rey

*** 1/4 

I liked this one, going in I was positive it was going to be a long drawn out match with Batista dominating Rey the whole time. To my surprise, the pace was kept up pretty quick and Rey got in more offense than I expected. Obviouisly with the way the storyline was going it was inevitible that Batista was going to get the upper hand and pretty much kill Rey. Which is what happened, and it was awesome. I liked the ending with Batista powerbombing Rey 3 times, and I liked how throughout the whole match Batista didn't go for one pinfall, he didn't want to win the match, he wanted to kill Rey. Good stuff.

Team Kofi vs. Team Orton

*** 1/2

Damn I forgot just how much of a push Kofi was getting at this time. Being the "sole survivor" of the match and getting the pin on Orton wasn't expected. Shame that was pretty much the end of his push though lol

Taker vs. Jericho vs. Big Show

*** 1/2

This match was a lot better than I expected, really started to pick up towards the ending. Best part of the match was when Jericho was on the outside of the ring by the announce table, and a fan shouted "Go back to Toronto!", while Jericho was throwing Taker back in the ring, and Jericho replied, "I'm from Winnipeg you idiot!" I got a good laugh at that.

Skipped the Divas match, and I still have to watch the Michaels/HHH/Cena match. Should finish that sometime today, then I'm gonna start on TLC 09.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Haha. I've decided to split my review in half, and convert back to DVD style since the last Blu Ray is technically disc 2 and 3 of the set.

*The Best of RAW & Smackdown 2011 - Disc 3*

*WWE Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) vs. John Cena - ***1/2
_RAW - July 25_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Ezekiel Jackson(c) vs. Cody Rhodes - **
_Smackdown - August 12_

*Falls Count Anywhere*
John Morrison vs. R-Truth - ***
_RAW - August 15_

Alberto Del Rio vs. Daniel Bryan - ***1/4
_Smackdown - August 19_

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
David Otunga & Michael McGillicutty(c) vs. Air Boom - *3/4
_RAW - August 22_

*World Heavyweight Championship - Steel Cage Match*
Randy Orton(c) vs. Christian - ***3/4
_Smackdown - August 30_

Randy Orton vs. Cody Rhodes - ***1/4
_Smackdown - Spetember 9_

Dolph Ziggler vs. Zack Ryder - **
_RAW - September 19_

*World Heavyweight Championship - Lumberjack Match*
Mark Henry(c) vs. Christian - **1/4
_Smackdown - September 23_

CM Punk vs. Alberto Del Rio - ***
_RAW - September 26_

*Overall Disc Score: 8/10*​
- The summer of 2011 was a pretty damn great period for the WWE, huh? Despite a couple skippable matches here, everything else is ***+ and highly enjoyable. Cena/Mysterio is full of some awesome counters, but I would've preferred it if Rey kicked out of the AA. Then it would've been something special. Morrison/Truth is a fun watch with some innovative stuff on the outside. Bryan/Del Rio is a great tv match with lots of counter/submission sequences, although it's pretty weird to see Danielson tap out to someone. Holy hell at the Cage match. Crazy pacing with so much goodness down the stretch, probably their 3rd best match together. Orton/Cody is great as well. Excited to see their Street Fight.

- This disc also does a fantastic job of highlighting Mark Henry's monster run through the months. They include like 3 or 4 different times where he lays out Orton and destroys everyone around him.​


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/516783-official-dvd-match-show-discussion-thread-1151.html
> 
> My review is on that page. Worth the money IMO. Check out JE 187's and Brye's opinions on it also. Great stuff. Now, JE 187, Brye, My homies, care to send me a list of your top 10 WWE Championship matches of all time ?


Will do. (Y)

And I really like the best of '11 DVD. I'm currently on disc 3 and I've at least somewhat enjoyed everything. Really enjoyed the Bryan/Del Rio match that I didn't have much recollection of.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Im kicking myself for leaving Savage V HBK in the UK off my top 10 WWF/E title matches of all time. Grrrrr.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Okay, so we're slowly but surely getting more lists.

Keem em' coming guys !


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

CBA to PM, but here is a list of my top 10 WWF/E Title matches:

1. Bob Backlund Vs Sgt. Slaughter – WWF 10/01/1981
2. Kurt Angle Vs Steve Austin – SummerSlam 19/08/2001
3. Cactus Jack Vs Triple H – Royal Rumble 23/01/2000
4. Bob Backlund Vs Sgt. Slaughter – WWF 21/03/1981
5. Bob Backlund Vs Adrian Adonis – MSG 18/01/1982
6. Mankind Vs Shawn Michaels – In Your House 10: Mind Games 22/09/1996
7. John Cena Vs CM Punk - Money in the Bank 17/07/2011
8. Bob Backlund Vs Greg Valentine – MSG 19/02/1979
9. Eddie Guerrero Vs JBL – Judgment Day 16/05/2004
10. Randy Orton Vs John Cena – No Way Out 17/02/2008

Huh, just realised that I don't have a single WWF/E Title match at the full *****.

Edit: Wait, yes I do. But my list isn't JUST based on sheer quality which is why it isn't up there. Plus the ***** rating for it isn't based on sheer quality either .


----------



## downgrader (Feb 8, 2012)

1. Triple H vs. Randy Orton - WM25


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

The match that made Cody Rhodes a star. Well, it made me a Cody Rhodes fan.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

KingCal said:


> CBA to PM, but here is a list of my top 10 WWF/E Title matches:
> 
> 1. Bob Backlund Vs Sgt. Slaughter – WWF 10/01/1981
> 2. Kurt Angle Vs Steve Austin – SummerSlam 19/08/2001
> ...


Do you have a top 10 World Heavyweight Title matches in WWE list?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

TGO™ said:


>


I really hate when the availability of video clips are limited to only the United States. Anyway to see this outside of the USA?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

TGO™ said:


>


I really hate when the availability of video clips are limited to only the United States. Anyway to see this outside of the USA?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

RatedR10 said:


> I really hate when the availability of video clips are limited to only the United States. Anyway to see this outside of the USA?


Go to hidemyass.com and you will see a box to type the web address. Type in the "youtube address" so for this video it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIGvZfXYnOg (don't include the feature or embedded part) then press "hide my ass"

Done.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Top 10 WWE Title matches:

1. Shawn Michaels v Mankind IYH 9/22/96

Runners up in chornological order:
Bob Backlund v Greg Valentine 2/19/79
Bob Backlund v Ken Patera 5/19/80 (I'm not even sure this is a Title match tbh)
Bob Backlund v Sgt. Slaughter 1/10/81
Bob Backlund v Sgt. Slaughter 3/21/81
Bret Hart v Davey Boy Smith IYH 12/17/95
Steve Austin v Dude Love OTE 5/31/98
HHH v Cactus Jack RR 1/23/00
Steve Austin v The Rock WM 4/1/00
Steve Austin v Chris Benoit SD 5/31/01
Eddie Guerrero v JBL JD 5/16/04
John Cena v Umaga RR 1/28/07

That's twelve (eleven if Backlund v Patera isn't Title match) and IDK what to take out. I had like five others I wanted to put in there as well but ended up deleting.



KingCal said:


> Huh, just realised that I don't have a single WWF/E Title match at the full *****.
> 
> Edit: Wait, yes I do. But my list isn't JUST based on sheer quality which is why it isn't up there. Plus the ***** rating for it isn't based on sheer quality either .


Lesnar v Angle from SummerSlam and the Vengeance 02 3-way are ***** for you aren't they?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Dammit, forgot Angle/Lesnar too. Shut up Yeah.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

You're welcome. ^_^


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWF RAW - 11/6/01*

*Steel Cage Match*
Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
***3/4

Austin overshadows both far to much.

*WWE - Royal Rumble 2004*

Rumble Match
****

*WWE - Smackdown - 18/3/04*

*WWE Title Match*
Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
***1/2


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

1. Savage V Flair WM 8
2. Bret Hart V HBK Survivor Series 1992 
3. HHH V Foley No Way Out 2000
4. HBK V Foley In You House (Mind Games)
5. HHH V Foley Royal Rumble 2000
6. Angle V Benoit Royal Rumble 2003
7. Bret V Owen Summerslam 1994
8. HBK V Bret Hart WM 12 
9. Eddie G V Angle WM20 (so underrated....overshadowed by Benoit/HHH/HBK)
10.Punk V Cena MitB 2011

I totally forgot Savage/HBK and Angle/Lesnar....I enjoyed the iron man and their match at WM19...Angle could have a good match with anyone though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit Steelcage Match at RAW*

****/*****

Just epic with some sick bumps and Austins commentary is badass.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Mysterio/Eddie Smackdown 2004>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Royal Rumble 2004>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Benoit/Angle Steel Cage.

I hate hate hate that cage match with a passion, some of the spots make absolutely no sense and selling was treated like WWE treats Benoit post 2007: non existent. Only gets worse when you see some of the best Cage matches which get across the heat and hate the feuds have, one of my major knocks of Benoit/Angle is despite having a very personal rivalry for Attitude Era standards most of their matches never felt like they hated each other, as sad as an excuse it might be 'it felt too clean'. If you're an Angle fan though I can't see anyone not loving it, thought Benoit was actively as bad as Angle as well which really shocked me.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there was no steelcage match at royal rumble 2004.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was waiting for the first shots of the Angle/Benoit cage match war to be fired. This should be fun.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Everyone should watch some Nasty Boys matches. Seriously, they have some genuinely good shit out there. Vs the Steiners at Halloween Havoc 1990 is AWESOME.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I have Angle/Benoit (Cage Match) at **3/4*, but damn - I fucking love that match. It had the HIAC atmosphere, it was batshit wild and crazy. Sure, it's not great in terms of quality (star ratings), but the entertainment value was brilliant. It was one helluva wild, wild spotfest, just great entertainment all around.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I'm pretty sure there was no steelcage match at royal rumble 2004.


It was in reference to Smitlick's post where he gave a rating to each match, though despite that in no part of my post did I say the cage match took place at the Rumble so I'm confused as to how you even came to that conclusion.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

*The Best of Raw & SmackDown 2011 Blu-ray - Disc 3* 

WWE Championship: Rey Mysterio vs. John Cena- ***1/4

Intercontinental Championship: Ezekiel Jackson vs. Cody Rhodes - **1/2

Falls Count Anywhere Match: John Morrison vs. R-Truth - **3/4

Alberto Del Rio vs. Daniel Bryan - ***1/2

WWE Tag Team Championship: David Otunga & Michael McGillicutty vs. Kofi Kingston & Evan Bourne - **

Steel Cage Match for the World Heavyweight Championship: Randy Orton vs. Christian - ***1/4

Randy Orton vs. Cody Rhodes - ***

Special Challenge Match: Dolph Ziggler vs. Zach Ryder - **

Lumberjack Match: Mark Henry vs. Christian

CM Punk vs. Alberto Del Rio - ***

John Cena, CM Punk, Sheamus, Kofi Kingston, Evan Bourne, & Mason Ryan vs. Alberto Del Rio, Christian, Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, & David Otunga - **3/4

Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara - **1/2

Street Fight: Randy Orton vs. Cody Rhodes ***1/2

World Heavyweight Championship: Mark Henry vs. Daniel Bryan - **3/4

CM Punk vs. Dolph Ziggler - ***


All in all, not quite as good as the first two discs, maybe because disc 1 was RTM and disc 2 was summer of punk. By August, things had definitely slipped again. What I really liked about this set was how everyone was showcased nicely: Randy Orton, John Cena, Albero Del Rio, Christian, Mark Henry, Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes, CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, The Miz, etc.

The highlights of Disc 3 are Mysterio/Cena, Del Rio/Bryan, Orton/Christian, and Orton/Rhodes. As Jack Evans mentioned, a nice amount of this showcases Mark Henry: beating Orton down after the cage match, after a match with Rhodes, the cutting edge (which put over the match HUGE), and the aftermatch with Henry attacking Jerry Lawler. 2011 Mark Henry was like 1993 Vader. There, I said it.

Awesome set, highly recommended.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Finished Survivor Series 09 last night, and started TLC 09.

Cena/Michaels/HHH Triple Threat for WWE Championship

*** 3/4

Fun match, and I liked the SCM to HHH to start the match. Good dynamic with pretty much having 3 "mini matches" with Cena/Michaels, then Cena/HHH, then HHH/Michaels. 

TLC 09

Christian/Benjamin ECW Championship, Ladder Match

***

Some good spots, but way too "choreographed" for my liking. You could see where some of the spots weren't executed like they were supposed to be so some bits looked sloppy. The brief stop for the blood took me out of it, and I hated that you could see Christian calling the match to Benjamin almost every time both of them were close to each other. Still was enjoyable for what it was.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Quick EC thoughts/ratings*

Raw Chamber **1/2 - Match was built around Punk/Jericho and no-one else so it was hard to get excited for. Some of the spots where cool though.
Beth vs Tamina *3/4 - Decent match by Diva's standards.
Smackdown Chamber **1/4 - Really bad until the last 10-12 minutes. Santino's performance saved the match.
Swagger vs Gabriel 1/2* - Filler and bad filler at that.
Kane vs Cena ** - An okay brawl with some fun spots. Only problem was the long periods of time between the spots. You could literally fast-forward though half the match and not miss a thing.

*Overall 3.5/10 - Really poor PPV. Worst one since Capitol Punishment. Avoid.*


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> Mysterio/Eddie Smackdown 2004>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Royal Rumble 2004>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Benoit/Angle Steel Cage.
> 
> I hate hate hate that cage match with a passion, some of the spots make absolutely no sense and selling was treated like WWE treats Benoit post 2007: non existent. Only gets worse when you see some of the best Cage matches which get across the heat and hate the feuds have, one of my major knocks of Benoit/Angle is despite having a very personal rivalry for Attitude Era standards most of their matches never felt like they hated each other, as sad as an excuse it might be 'it felt too clean'. If you're an Angle fan though I can't see anyone not loving it, thought Benoit was actively as bad as Angle as well which really shocked me.


I dont mind Angle pre 2004... I can definitely see the criticisms with the match and agree with most of them but i really don't see how the Mysterio/Eddie match is better then the Rumble


*WWE RAW - 27/5/02*

*Intercontinental Title Ladder Match*
Eddie Guerrero vs Rob Van Dam
***3/4

*WWE - Royal Rumble 2005*

Rumble Match
***
Is there any story behind the whole burial of Puder here. Beside it being hilarious. This and the finish were super funny especially when Vince went down.

*WWE Smackdown - 10/2/05*

Kurt Angle vs Rey Mysterio
***1/4-***1/2


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Man that Raw EC chamber was brutal. You dont need blood to connote violence as the bumps they were taking were not pretty to watch. Punk, Kofi and Ziggler especially busted their ass with their bumps and workrate. I dont know why people are all up in arms at the Jericho angle in the match, its pretty fucking simple as to why they did it.

The SD Chamber was a tale of two halfs. The first half was slow, plodding and overall boring. But when Big Show did the whole "Cat paw in a fish bowl" spot with Bryan man did things pick up. Santino was mega over and Barrett for the first time actually impressed me with his in ring work.

And Wow, Cm Punk and Daniel Bryan are going into the one of the biggest Wrestlemanias ever as world champions. Who would of thought.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, Bryan and Punk may be going into WM as champs, but lets face it, The Rock is wrestling on the show so it'll draw no matter what. So WWE can afford to take a risk with 2 mid-carders as the champs because it just won't matter. And they won't be the main event either. But if the show doesn't do as well as expected then its all Bryan and Punk's fault for not being draws.

So, have any of the Punk/Bryan haters and Rock cock suckers said this yet? A thousand times since last night no doubt .



smitlick said:


> *WWE - Royal Rumble 2005*
> 
> Rumble Match
> ***
> Is there any story behind the whole burial of Puder here. Beside it being hilarious.


Yeah, the guy had pretty much zero respect for the business and had a bad attitude. Apparently he would fall asleep during training down in OVW (not while in the ring, obviously :side: ) and felt he could do what he wanted because he had a big contract already.

He was wrong .


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Wait, Punk is a mid carder?

Massively disagree with that.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Word said:


> Wait, Punk is a mid carder?
> 
> Massively disagree with that.


THAT'S the part of my post you disagree with the most? 

It was a joke post anyway. Hence that line about the Punk/Bryan haters and Rock cock suckers .


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Mania will draw massively imo

Rock/Cena
Punk/Jericho
Taker/Trips
Bryan/Sheamus

I would like them to throw a spot fest in there, it gets the crowd going. MITB is unlikely because of it's PPV now but a Foley hardcore match would be decent. Foley/Ziggler would be sweet as it was elevate the guy. It's work with Edge and Orton, no reason why it can't with him.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Word said:


> Mania will draw massively imo
> 
> Rock/Cena
> Punk/Jericho
> ...


MITB ppv does not exist anymore, last year event was the last one.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Cactus said:


> *Quick EC thoughts/ratings*
> 
> Raw Chamber **1/2 - Match was built around Punk/Jericho and no-one else so it was hard to get excited for. Some of the spots where cool though.
> Beth vs Tamina *3/4 - Decent match by Diva's standards.
> ...


I almost bought the ppv last night but glad I didn't. Sounds like it was a real let down. I'm glad Punk and Bryan retained but thought one would lose. 

I guess something crazy went on with Jericho? Like he got hurt (kayfabe) and couldn't continue or something? 

Also my buddy who bought the ppv said Bryan tried a headbutt (Benoit style) and missed and the crowd started chanting Chris Ben-oit? If so Im sure that will be edited out on dvd. 

Thanks for the review. Glad I saved my cash for WM.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I almost bought the ppv last night but glad I didn't. *Sounds like it was a real let down.* I'm glad Punk and Bryan retained but thought one would lose.
> 
> I guess something crazy went on with Jericho? Like he got hurt (kayfabe) and couldn't continue or something?
> 
> ...


It wasn't really a let down, except for the RAW chamber starting sequence and the crowd during the SD chamber. Kofi and Punk opening was sluggish to put it kindly. And the crowd shat all over Wade and Big Show with 'BOOOOORING' chants. Don't know what the fuck their problem is considering they clammed up nicely for aforementioned poor opener of Punk/Kofi, but it really put a dampener on it. When things started to really pick up they started to mark for Show, and all I could think was "you don't deserve it."

I'm not sure which chamber match tops which in terms of quality, but I think SD might just be ahead, by around a quarter star. Both matches are nothing really special though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I honestly can't imagine Way Boring & Big Show not being boring unless they just started legit punching each other.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Milwaukee agrees, apparently. It wasn't super amazing by any means, but nowhere near bad enough to garner actual 'boring' chants. tbh someways through it I got the feeling they were more interested in hearing themselves.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I will probably still get the dvd on netflix in a few weeks. 

Anyone have a list of Angle matches that could be on a DVD set if it ever comes out? Obviously no Benoit matches will be on it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Anyone have a list of Angle matches that could be on a DVD set if it ever comes out? Obviously no Benoit matches will be on it.


Angle vs. 

Rock No Mercy 00
HHH Royal Rumble 01
Shane KOTR 01
Austin SS01
Austin Unforgiven 01
Edge Backlash 02
Hogan KOTR 02
Lesnar/Big Show Vengeance 03
Lesnar SummerSlam 03
Cena No Mercy 03
Eddie 2/3 Falls SD 04
JBL/Big Show Royal Rumble 05
Mysterio SD Japan 05
HBK WM21
Flair Raw 05
Taker NWO 06
Taker SD 06
Orton SD 06
Henry Judgment Day 06
RVD ECW 06


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

bboy said:


> MITB ppv does not exist anymore, last year event was the last one.


Yeah, I've read that... But I've read several conflicting reports on the same sites, so who knows?

I think they need to toss all these "theme" PPVs... With the possible exception of the Survivor... Especially if not all the Title matches will be in the structure (Beth-Tamina last night?).


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

So, yeah, I just jizzed myself a little bit.

HHH vs Taker in the cell ? I'm sorry but WWE just got my PPV buy. Amazing stuff. 

I'm expecting violence and lots of it. Just think about this... They broke the rules last year and they know they have to outdo themselves....Think they'll bleed ? They HAVE TO.. Imagine, after all of this time with no blood being acknowledged, we have a bloodbath Cell match at WM.

This PPV on Paper looks like the best I've seen since MAYBE 19.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> So, yeah, I just jizzed myself a little bit.
> 
> HHH vs Taker in the cell ? I'm sorry but WWE just got my PPV buy. Amazing stuff.
> 
> ...


Man I'm with you there. If they bleed I'm gonna be so fuckin happy, & Bryan/Sheamus better get at least 15 minutes. If we get the obvious Punk/Jericho, I'm _really_ curious as to what we'll get with Orton, Christian, & Del Rio. And possibly a returning Mysterio.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

IMHO 19 and 20 were the last great Wrestlemanias top to bottom but I agree....on paper and in theory this WM could be awesome....I'm excited as well about HiaC and lets be honest it's going to be Punk V Jericho (which I think will steal the show)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Gonna say this in here because it's discussing a show, that Cena promo that just happened was fucking awesome.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Brye said:


> Gonna say this in here because it's discussing a show, that Cena promo that just happened was fucking awesome.


Agreed. 

As much as I dog on Cena there is some talent there. Has the look obviously and charisma and can be funny. Terrible in the ring but Im getting off topic. I'm just bored with Cena and thats worse thn being hated in wrestling IMHO. After WM take Cena should take like a 6-9 month break. Come back at Rumble next year. Yes that promo was good though. I like Rock and at the height of his popularity only Hogan and Austin can touch him but in the overness dept. However, it is kind of annoying that Rock is just coming back for one WM payday and leaving.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

In front of both my parents (one going to "Raw" with me, other not a fan), I said, "That might've been his best mic work in years right there."

That being said, ending with a predictable match for WM & with the HHH-Taker boredom fest leading to another rematch (no Taker response on-camera tomorrow?!), this "Raw" overall sucked.

One more note: I wanna see how Cena goes to top match in WM history from that bury-everyone storyline that only got worse at the start of the night.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Since I've been seeing some mighty bizarre opinions in the forum, saying the Smackdown chamber was better, here are my ratings:
Raw EC - *** 1/2
Beth/Tamina - *1/2
Smackdown EC - **1/2
Swagger/Gabriel - 3/4*
Cena/Kane - **

Pretty bad PPV.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I think Punk's mic work last summer was epic. Agreed though Cena was great last night and that is coming from someone who is not a Cena fan whatsoever.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

Brye said:


> Gonna say this in here because it's discussing a show, that Cena promo that just happened was fucking awesome.


I have to agree. Absolutely amazing. What NEEDS to happen now though is next week when Rock comes back he needs to be serious and shit needs to get real and fast. I don't wanna hear talk about fruity pebbles and manginas, I want a heated feud between two all time greats culminating in an epic dream match at the biggest show of the year. Nothing less will suffice(for me at least).


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> So, yeah, I just jizzed myself a little bit.
> 
> HHH vs Taker in the cell ? I'm sorry but WWE just got my PPV buy. Amazing stuff.
> 
> ...


Just got your buy? Interesting.

So yeah, my jaw dropped I'm not gonna lie. Those four words are just music to any wrestling fan's ears, loaded with meaning even despite what the match has become. The initial excitement was dulled when I remembered the big-cage-no-blood PG bullshit it's turned into, but I'm hoping they can deliver something. I'm not even one of those blood happy people, but someone needs to bleed in this. 


Brye said:


> Gonna say this in here because it's discussing a show, that Cena promo that just happened was fucking awesome.


**** imo, great delivery but once you look past that he said nothing new. I enjoyed the promo because I heard the John Cena of old in it. The John Cena I became a fan of, and without any of the "0mg bring back dokter of tuganomiks" he's shown that he still is that guy, at least somewhat. 


MachoMadness1988 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> As much as I dog on Cena there is some talent there. Has the look obviously and charisma and can be funny. *Terrible in the ring* but Im getting off topic. I'm just bored with Cena and thats worse thn being hated in wrestling IMHO. After WM take Cena should take like a 6-9 month break. Come back at Rumble next year. Yes that promo was good though. I like Rock and at the height of his popularity only Hogan and Austin can touch him but in the overness dept. However, it is kind of annoying that Rock is just coming back for one WM payday and leaving.


I disagree, Cena can make wonders if he's paired with the right person but yeah I guess off topic.


A-DoubleBaby! said:


> I have to agree. Absolutely amazing. What NEEDS to happen now though is next week when Rock comes back he needs to be serious and shit needs to get real and fast. I don't wanna hear talk about fruity pebbles and manginas, I want a heated feud between two all time greats culminating in an epic dream match at the biggest show of the year. Nothing less will suffice(for me at least).


Some time around the summer of last year they had a little internet war of words (after that Australia promo of Cena's leaked on Youtube.) Rock responded in a video with some of the best mic work I've ever seen from him. I mean it's beyond obvious that he's capable of it, but Rock literally never shows the serious side of him and it drags a lot of his stuff down and makes him look like a one trick pony. Obviously he dabbled a _little bit_ in the yabba dabba jabroni bitch etc because he has to please the 'millions', but it showed he can say something coherent that's not completely loaded with catchphrase fluff.

outta nowhere question: who are you guys's favourite WWE wrestlers and why?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I wasn't that impressed with Cena this week tbh. I mean, yeah, it was a decent promo and he showed us all once again that he CAN cut good promos, but he's just repeating the exact same shit he was saying this time LAST YEAR when Rock first came back. They started the feud last year, announced it an entire year in advance, forgot about it for the majority of the last year because there was nothing they could do with it, then started it back up now right in the exact same place it was last year; Cena complaining about The Rock leaving. YAWN.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

KingCal said:


> I wasn't that impressed with Cena this week tbh. I mean, yeah, it was a decent promo and he showed us all once again that he CAN cut good promos, but he's just repeating the exact same shit he was saying this time LAST YEAR when Rock first came back. They started the feud last year, announced it an entire year in advance, forgot about it for the majority of the last year because there was nothing they could do with it, then started it back up now right in the exact same place it was last year; Cena complaining about The Rock leaving. YAWN.


Respectfully disagree. I thought this was leaps & bounds better than a lot of what he said about Rock last year (largely b/c he knows when Rock is coming again, though I wish he could've responded to the promos they showed during "Raw").


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

KingCal said:


> I wasn't that impressed with Cena this week tbh. I mean, yeah, it was a decent promo and he showed us all once again that he CAN cut good promos, but he's just repeating the exact same shit he was saying this time LAST YEAR when Rock first came back. They started the feud last year, announced it an entire year in advance, forgot about it for the majority of the last year because there was nothing they could do with it, then started it back up now right in the exact same place it was last year; Cena complaining about The Rock leaving. YAWN.


I honestly think people are overrating the promo, he did say the exact same things, and only his delivery brings us to TJ's point. Cena knows Rock is coming back for the what I believe to be the rest of the RTWM, so shit should start to pick up. Gonna pop back to see what you guys think about the Champ vs Champ match, should be a good one. (Y)


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Wait, the Taker/Trips III will be the HIAC? Hell yeah, I've always wanted that. Fuck The Cock and Cenah, HIAC is the match to watch.

Also, someone said there is Punk/Bryan tomorrow? Hell, I might even watch SmackDown bcuz of them.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Just got your buy? Interesting.
> 
> So yeah, my jaw dropped I'm not gonna lie. Those four words are just music to any wrestling fan's ears, loaded with meaning even despite what the match has become. The initial excitement was dulled when I remembered the big-cage-no-blood PG bullshit it's turned into, but I'm hoping they can deliver something. I'm not even one of those blood happy people, but someone needs to bleed in this.
> 
> ...


Not trying to start shit just wondering who you think Cena is good in the ring with? he had some good matches with Edge, HBK and Punk but those guys carried those matches imho.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Your honest opinion kinda sucks imho.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Edge
Umaga
Orton ('07 and '08)
Triple H
CM Punk
Angle
Jericho
HBK
RVD

All had good matches with Cena, and there's more.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Not trying to start shit just wondering who you think Cena is good in the ring with? he had some good matches with Edge, HBK and Punk but those guys carried those matches imho.


I think 'carrying' is a bullshit term if I'm honest. Like, I get where it's coming from as in the fact that some wrestlers have the talent to raise the bar of a match, but someone 'carrying' a match makes it sound like the match being good was _completely _on them. Fair enough if we're talking something like Zeke Jackson vs Christian at the Royal Rumble, but for example CM Punk vs John Cena? Absolutely not.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

Basically you can't be "carried" to a great match. To a decent match sure, but not a great match and CERTAINLY not a 5 star match which is what many consider Cena/Punk MitB to be.

If you wanna talk about "carrying", I'm of the opinion that Cena got a pretty damn decent match out of Khali. That's right, the guy who can barely move let alone wrestle. Off the top of my head the only other person that's done that is Taker so take that for what you will.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

A-DoubleBaby! said:


> If you wanna talk about "carrying", I'm of the opinion that Cena got a pretty damn decent match out of Khali. That's right, the guy who can barely move let alone wrestle. Off the top of my head the only other person that's done that is Taker so take that for what you will.


Impossible... I can't recall the last time I saw a Taker match at all where his opponent didn't spend half the match carrying him.

That said, I am not planning to watch "SD" tonight, even though Punk-Bryan on TV is an indy fan's dream... They gave us this (of sorts) a few weeks back, & it was not near what some expected. No way that will change this close to 'Mania (which is where this match should be happening, Titles or not).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Those Cena/Khali matches were surprisingly enjoyable.

I do agree though that you can't carry someone to a classic because it's both guys work.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

TJChurch said:


> Impossible... I can't recall the last time I saw a Taker match at all where his opponent didn't spend half the match carrying him.
> 
> That said, I am not planning to watch "SD" tonight, even though Punk-Bryan on TV is an indy fan's dream... They gave us this (of sorts) a few weeks back, & it was not near what some expected. No way that will change this close to 'Mania (which is where this match should be happening, Titles or not).


If you think that about Taker then it's clear we have very different opinions on wrestling.

As for Smackdown, I don't have to work tomorrow so I'm heavily considering staying up to watch it live and that is purely for Bryan/Punk. I'm really hoping they get around 20 minutes which although I wouldn't say is likely, I also wouldn't say it's beyond the realms of possibility. If it does happen I think we'll be looking at an early contender for tv MOTY. That plus Christian being back is enough to get me to watch.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

A-DoubleBaby! said:


> If you think that about Taker then it's clear we have very different opinions on wrestling.
> 
> As for Smackdown, I don't have to work tomorrow so I'm heavily considering staying up to watch it live and that is purely for Bryan/Punk. I'm really hoping they get around 20 minutes which although I wouldn't say is likely, I also wouldn't say it's beyond the realms of possibility. If it does happen I think we'll be looking at an early contender for tv MOTY. That plus Christian being back is enough to get me to watch.


If you like watching Christian at all solo, that proves we have very different opinions.

I think I'll skip it tonight & catch it Friday, as I often do. I have little doubt the Champs will get the longest match, though I also have little doubt that isn't saying much. Considering they announced Sheamus' choice for WM before the shows ever started, betting some mic time for one if not both of them. Also, probably some mic time for Henry/Del Rio/Christian/any combo of the 3. Also, something for Santino, & more of this feud between shows (as often happens in the crowd on Draft night, like people don't watch both).


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

TJChurch said:


> If you like watching Christian at all solo, that proves we have very different opinions.
> 
> I think I'll skip it tonight & catch it Friday, as I often do. I have little doubt the Champs will get the longest match, though I also have little doubt that isn't saying much. Considering they announced Sheamus' choice for WM before the shows ever started, betting some mic time for one if not both of them. Also, probably some mic time for Henry/Del Rio/Christian/any combo of the 3. Also, something for Santino, & more of this feud between shows (as often happens in the crowd on Draft night, like people don't watch both).


Fair enough my man, people are supposed to have different opinions.

I'm expecting Smackdown to be promo heavy to be honest but yeh, like I said, the main event is enough to spark my interest. I'm going in optimistic on this one. Hopefully I'm not dissapointed.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

TJChurch said:


> Impossible...* I can't recall the last time I saw a Taker match at all where his opponent didn't spend half the match carrying him.
> *
> That said, I am not planning to watch "SD" tonight, even though Punk-Bryan on TV is an indy fan's dream... They gave us this (of sorts) a few weeks back, & it was not near what some expected. No way that will change this close to 'Mania (which is where this match should be happening, Titles or not).


:O Just you WAIT until Cal gets here young man. You'll be sent to your room with no dinner.

In all seriousness though... In the MITB 2011 match, Punk (I'm a big Punk mark) has a number of botches while Cena has a far superior performance.

I don't get this notion that Cena can't wrestle, and that he is killing the producr. On one thread in this forum I read a thread of people discussing how Cena loses the WWE money...Even though WWE had their most profitable year in 2010, with the monetary returns from 2011 not in yet.

BTW Cena haters, what do you constitute as good "Wrestling" anyways ? What defines a good "Wrestler" ? 

It's 2011, when most wrestlers come through the curtain, there isn't much of a reaction, when Cena comes out, there is ALWAYS a reaction... When's the last time that a crowd was SILENT for Cena ? It's part of the marketing.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> :O Just you WAIT until Cal gets here young man. You'll be sent to your room with no dinner.


I knew perjury was a crime, but rarely know of people being punished for their honesty.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

A-DoubleBaby! said:


> Basically you can't be "carried" to a great match.


Ignoring the Cena involvement, I don't agree with this. Some *really* good matches are pretty much all one wrestler.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

I think the ironic thing is, a lot of the people that say Cena is a bad wrestler are Punk marks (I am a fan of Punk btw) and Punk is guilty of being quite sloppy at times from a technical standpoint (botches etc). He makes up for it with his mic skills and his ability to work a match but like i said, from a technical standpoint he's not great.

@Yeah1993 fair enough if you think that but off the top of my head I can't think of any matches beyond just good that can be attributed to just one of the wrestlers and certainly no classics. Examples?


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

A-DoubleBaby! said:


> I think the ironic thing is, a lot of the people that say Cena is a bad wrestler are Punk marks (I am a fan of Punk btw) and Punk is guilty of being quite sloppy at times from a technical standpoint (botches etc). Punk makes up for it with his mic skills and his ability to work a match but like i said, from a technical standpoint he's not great.


I was thinking about this after "Raw" last night.

I've planned on a Punk-Jericho match since Y2J's return, since they both (at some point) have claimed to be "best in the world". Are they both/each good? Yeah, & the same with Cena. But, pro wrestling being as it is, I don't know that we could ever be assured of who the best in the world is. That said, there is not a single one currently on a roster who has not botched at some point.

As you said, though, I think all 3 of these have great mic skills. Unlike some sports, PW is not entirely a physical business, so there is the chance to cover some botching with that.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I would have to think about whether Punk was better than Cena in the first place and I'm leaning towards no. He's probably been better for most of 2009-2011 (even if not by a large margain), but his peak, whatever that is isn't fucking with Cena's 2007 at all. Hell, you want to talk "carry-jobs"? Cena outperformed Shawn Michaels in their hour long Raw match. Not a carry-job, but the point is is that Cena isn't terrible. He was a fine worker as a rookie.

Punk can be kind of sloppy, but he's gotten a lot tighter compared to pre-WWE.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah1993 said:


> I would have to think about whether Punk was better than Cena in the first place and I'm leaning towards no. He's probably been better for most of 2009-2011 (even if not by a large margain), but his peak, whatever that is isn't fucking with Cena's 2007 at all. Hell, you want to talk "carry-jobs"? Cena outperformed Shawn Michaels in their hour long Raw match. Not a carry-job, but the point is is that Cena isn't terrible. He was a fine worker as a rookie.
> 
> Punk can be kind of sloppy, but he's gotten a lot tighter compared to pre-WWE.


I pretty much agree with everything you've said about Punk and Cena, especially about Cena's 2007. Barring Bryan's 2006 I'm struggling to think of anyone who's had a better year than Cena's 07. At least in recent years.

That being said you didn't really answer my question about carry-jobs. Fair enough if you think Cena outperformed HBK in their match, but outperformed does not equal carried.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

bboy said:


> MITB ppv does not exist anymore, last year event was the last one.


Well MITB would be sweet along with the HIAC and an iconic Rock/Cena


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I honestly think Cena is quite a bit better than Punk, whom I like but is massively overrated. Guy has a shitload of personality and occasionly cuts an epic promo or two but isn't consistent in greatness.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

McQueen said:


> I honestly think Cena is quite a bit better than Punk, whom I like but is massively overrated. Guy has a shitload of personality and occasionly cuts an epic promo or two but isn't consistent in greatness.


I have to agree with this. There's a lot I like about Punk. He can work a crowd, he sells well, has a good offense and on top of that he has a fuckton of charisma/mic skills. However, like I said, he can be quite sloppy and has a tendency to botch quite often. His upside certainly outweighs his downside but I swear, people on here act like he can do no fucking wrong. It has gotten very tedious, very fast.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

McQueen said:


> I honestly think Cena is quite a bit better than Punk, whom I like but is massively overrated. Guy has a shitload of personality and occasionly cuts an epic promo or two but isn't consistent in greatness.


"Wait... Strike that. Reverse it. Thank you."


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What I like about Punk in the ring is a trait he has in common with Eddie. Heavy character involvement and little tiny habits that just make the match overall more fun

He's very good, I just wish pre 2011 he got more WWE time to show that off


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I honestly think Cena is quite a bit better than Punk, whom I like but is massively overrated. Guy has a shitload of personality and occasionly cuts an epic promo or two but isn't consistent in greatness.


You just described Cena for me.

Edit: After reading the last page and seeing you mean in in ring work, then that's my thoughts on both Punk and Cena actually. 

To be honest I feel Punk is better at knowing how to work a match and having a lot more variety in him, while Cena is better in the execution department (mainly due to Punk's sloppiness). I'd say Punk is better generally, but Cena was the better worker easily in their MITB match.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> I would have to think about whether Punk was better than Cena in the first place and I'm leaning towards no. He's probably been better for most of 2009-2011 (even if not by a large margain), but his peak, whatever that is isn't fucking with Cena's 2007 at all. Hell, you want to talk "carry-jobs"? Cena outperformed Shawn Michaels in their hour long Raw match. Not a carry-job, but the point is is that Cena isn't terrible. He was a fine worker as a rookie.


This.

Hell, Cena even was the better man in the MITB Match


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm sick to death of discussing Cena's ability to put on a great match. 

Cena was the shit back in 2006-2007 regardless of what you thought of his character. The guy put on consistently great matches every PPV main event and had tons of ****+ matches from 2006 up until his injury in 2007. The guy even managed to get a somewhat watchable match out of Khali. If that's not a testimony of what this guy is capable of in the ring, then I don't know what is. 

As for Cena vs Punk MITB 2011m it takes two to have a match. If you wanna be an analytical smart ass sure you could argue Cena was the better performer since CM Punk managed to botch the AA counter, a crossbody and there were some others as well. Then there was Cena's shitty abdominal stretch. Then again who gives a shit? 

Arguing over who carried who is a damn waste of time. If it's that easy to carry someone to a **** star match then quite frankly The Miz would have had tons of them by now given the wrestlers he's worked with over the past few years.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

You can't really show of your true wrestling skills in a WWE ring imo. Throw Cena and Punk in a ROH ring and Cena will be laughed out the building, and yes I do like Cena, haters.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

Word said:


> You can't really show of your true wrestling skills in a WWE ring imo. Throw Cena and Punk in a ROH ring and Cena will be laughed out the building, and yes I do like Cena, haters.


I really hate this mentality that being in WWE limits a wrestler in the ring. I actually firmly beleive it can really help refine a wrestler's style. Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose are perfect examples of this.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Word said:


> You can't really show of your true wrestling skills in a WWE ring imo. Throw Cena and Punk in a ROH ring and Cena will be laughed out the building, and yes I do like Cena, haters.


Not really all Cena has to do is throw 1000 elbows, stiff kicks and chops and the crowd will be slapping on them barricades. I don't even wanna picture the level of markoutness that will take place if Cena hits Punk with a suplex off the top rope into another one on the mat and then finishes it all up with an armbreaker.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

McQueen said:


> I honestly think Cena is quite a bit better than Punk, whom I like but is massively overrated.


110% disagree but to each his own. BTW love the boss.

I'm not a Cena hater or fan. I don't think he is that good in the ring but he is pretty athletic. I'm not doubting his greatness. He has the lock, is athletic as hell, great charisma and sells merch which at the end of the day makes money and helps the company. I'm just not a fan. I just find him annoying and boring. I think when it comes to something like wrestling thats worse thn being hated. 

Like I have said before I don't think he is a good heel and needs to stay face. He just needs to go away for a few months. Maybe leave after WM and come back for Rumble. Imagine the pop he would get if he came back a couple weeks before RR 2013 and said he was going to be in it. It would be like HHH in 2002 if not bigger. His gimmick is just played out and makes 1990 Hulk Hogan look fresh and interesting. Seems like a hell of a guy and I respect the hell out of anyone who does work with make a wish and takes the time for their fans.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

A-DoubleBaby! said:


> That being said you didn't really answer my question about carry-jobs. Fair enough if you think Cena outperformed HBK in their match, but outperformed does not equal carried.



I saw your post before the edit.  Anyway, really good matches that are pretty much one guy:

-Dick Murdoch v Afa from 84 is a *total* carry-job. 
-Guerrero v Jericho from Fall Brawl 97 is about 10% Chris and 90% Eddie. Stick Jericho in there with anyone else at the time and the match wouldn't have been one twentienth as good.
-Benoit v Edge from 6/07 SmackDown is mostly Benoit. 
-Matt Hardy was clearly leading Edge in the cage match.
-Austin was cleary leading Angle at SummerSlam 01. This is way less less of a carry-job than anything here, and I wouldn't call it so, but stick Angle with just about anybody else in 2001 and he doesn't have anything close to a great match.
-Flair with Terry Taylor in 85 had great match, especially the June match which is terrific. Taylor was doing....nothing to help that, really.
-Bobby Eaton made a lot of tags great. I honestly don't think MX v Southern Boys would have been great if you take him out of it.
-There's a three-way from SmackDown in 2006 with Finlay, Batista and Booker that was pretty awesome and a complete Finlay show.
-Bret Hart pretty much carried Nash in every match they had, and a couple were really great.
-Brian Pillman carried Scotty Flamingo (Raven) to IMO Raven's best match at Beach Blast 92.

I didn't even go outisde the US (where I'd have less examples actually). "Carry-job" could be a harsh word for a lot of these, but "it takes two to have a great match" is really not always the case. None of the wrestlers in the matches I listed sucked, but some were replaceable with just about any okay-or-better wrestler. Jericho at Fall Brawl for example was there for the ride and Eddie made an excellent match pretty much on his own, even if Jericho did nothing to take away from it.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Savage carried the shit out of Hogan in WM5. In turn Hogan carried Warrior quite a bit in WM6.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Picked up The Rock DVD today... Was never really a HUGE fan of The Rock, and always found him to be overrated, with catchphrases carrying him on the mic and relying on athleticism instead of wrestling ability in the ring. I also find him to be quite...How do I say this....Full of shit.

I know there are alot of Rock marks on this forum, and to be honest, it's only my opinion. I know many people love The Rock, but still, I'm going to check the matches out first and then watch the documentary, should take me 2-3 days tops.

Let me say this.. I do not HATE The Rock, as a matter of fact I find him entertaining. I just believe that he is massively overrated.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My only real gripes with Cena is his finishers both look weak (but they're over so it doesn't matter) some of the lame shit he spouts off in promo and the "superman moments" but that comes with the territory of being the "company hero/role model" role in Wrestling. And while his moveset might not be the most diverse and he might not be using 500 different submission holds his timing/athletism and knowledge of when and how to work his spots is at a real high and consistent level of quality. A lot of times simplicity is more in wrestling. Better to be a master of a particular skill set than try and do everything really well which few people can do anyways, at least in my opinion. 

Also, Hard to argue the guy not being the best "big match" worker in the world right now unless you really like watching "sprints." Then I suggest you go watch Kurt Angle and Davey "ugh" Richards matches.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, there are a lot of wrestlers that don't seem to understand that a ton of the time, less is more.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lawler style.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah1993 said:


> I saw your post before the edit.  Anyway, really good matches that are pretty much one guy:
> 
> -Dick Murdoch v Afa from 84 is a *total* carry-job.
> -Guerrero v Jericho from Fall Brawl 97 is about 10% Chris and 90% Eddie. Stick Jericho in there with anyone else at the time and the match wouldn't have been one twentienth as good.
> ...


I'm gonna be completely honest with you, a lot of those I either haven't seen or can't remember. In fact the only two I really can comment on are Austin/Angle and Edge/Hardy(both awesome matches). Austin/Angle I don't really see as a carry-job, I just see it as Austin leading the match pace and essentially getting Angle to chill the fuck out. As for Edge/Hardy, again I think the most you could say is that Matt is leading the match. To be honest I think we just have a different definition of what a carry-job is.

@MachoMadness1988 you're going to have to explain your two examples to me because I see neither of those matches as carry-jobs in any sense of the word.

Oh and as for the whole less is more, simple is good, back to basics thing, I refer back to my comment about Ambrose and Rollins. I immensely enjoyed their work in FCW last year.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

A-DoubleBaby! said:


> I really hate this mentality that being in WWE limits a wrestler in the ring. I actually firmly beleive it can really help refine a wrestler's style. Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose are perfect examples of this.


I think they are good examples of improving from a developmental deal but I would still is Tyler Black went back to ROH he would be putting on matches that are superior to what he's doing in FCW. With no restrictions the guy would be incredible because it seems he's learned how to really structure a match and become a good worker. Let him do all his cool moves while still working smart match and you would have something incredible. 

Same thing goes for Ambrose because he has been willing to take some insane ass kickings when he was doing indies. Now he would be able to make all these sick bumps mean a lot more so he would still be better than he would in WWE.


These statements are pending that they get put into an indy match with someone that doesn't totally suck. Let me put it this way; Moxely/Black would be better than Ambrose/Rollins.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Might be too early but...

Punk/Bryan - SD 2/21/12

****+


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan- Smackdown 2/21/12 *****

First off, this is a great match. It was overbooked, but overbooked with purpose. This isn't Foley vs Show vs HHH vs Rock WM 2000 overbooking. Now this is overbooking done right. The use of the restarts were used to evoke raw emotion. To literally piss you the hell off and get you so mad you have to see a damn winner before the end of the night. The last couple minutes were so intense and the manner in which the match ended in a draw, didn't make you wanna throw trash in the ring or even boo at the sight but instead stand up and applaud these two great professional wrestlers. If Vince is a smart (which I know he is) he would give us D-Bryan vs CM Punk in the near future. He just has to. Judging from the crowd's reaction, it's what the people want Vince! Give it to them! I hardly doubt by Summerslam these two would be champs, so why not jut give them 30 minutes and let them go all out.

I would like to point out one more thing that's also tied into the discussion we were having earlier bout the WWE style of wrestling. Yes, it's that damn good. Honestly, I was expecting CM Punk and Daniel Bryan to just do some random chain grapples and no sell the shit out of everything. Which is probably why I was so blown away with this match. CM Punk's injured arm played such an important role in this match and CM Punk's selling was unbelievable. The match was worked around the arm and it's just the damn good. Indy wrestlers should take note. It's about time those indy wrestlers put away their Mitsuharu Misawa tapes and put in some Ric Flair or Barry Windham tapes. I'm not saying Misawa is a shitty wrestler, what I'm saying is that indy wreslters just need to stop with the chopfests and elbow fests and stiff kick to the back and legs and head for 25 minutes fest. And some selling won't hurt either. I'm looking at you Davey Richards. When they finally do that maybe I'll finally start to watch some indy matches other than those in SHIMMER since well, it's the only indy company that I know of where the matches tell a story.


----------



## rafz (Jun 16, 2010)

WWF @ Utica, NY - War Memorial - December 1, 1993
_Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels - Cage Match_

what a great cage match, simply and well played by both sides. It's a shame that WWE can't make steel cage matches like that anymore.

*****1/4*


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

Question about the Rock's DVD. Do any of the matches have alternate commentary like on the Austin DVD? If not I'll just download the doc.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

***1/2 for Punk/Bryan. The Teddy/Clownshoes stuff killed it a bit for me.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Two bits from wwedvdnews today. We're apparently getting another ECW DVD:

http://www.wwedvdnews.com/wwe-biggest-matches-ecw-history-dvd-2012/21185/

And all of you need to check out this ridiculous argument between Daniel Bee(runs the site) & Brett Mix(who we believe is Austin101). Seriously ridiculous stuff:

http://www.wwedvdnews.com/brett-mix-and-wwedvdnews-part-ways/21204/


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Two bits from wwedvdnews today. We're apparently getting another ECW DVD:
> 
> http://www.wwedvdnews.com/wwe-biggest-matches-ecw-history-dvd-2012/21185/
> 
> ...


That argument had to have been made up. It's way too ridiculous to actually be real.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cactus said:


> ***1/2 for Punk/Bryan. The Teddy/Clownshoes stuff killed it a bit for me.


I thought that added to the match nicely. I can understand people not liking it though.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Just been watching some 2010 TV matches on Youtube and from Downloads etc (I didn't watch much Wrestling during 2010, I just watched promos and read results), and there really are some hidden gems in there. IMO, 2010 was a great year for Smackdown, and Raw occasionally, in terms of wrestling? Am I alone by saying that? But yeah, I'm probably gong to pop in every so often and give some quick reviews of a few matches; only the ones I enjoyed and recomend though. First up...

*Drew McIntyre vs. Christian - 20th August 2010*
_A little 10 minute, heel dominated match, and it was frickin entertaining. Christian really does play the symnpathetic face in peril perfectly, and Drew really does play the maniacal, methodical heel perfectly and that's why these two blend so frickin' well. Cody Rhodes joins Grisham/Striker on commentary and he makes a very good point of Drew being somewhat like Arn Anderson, in the fact that he will find a body part, he will find a weakness and he will expose it. Cody was hilarious on commentary and it just gave the match another dimension. Matt Hardy makes an appearance and it was almost embarassing to watch - he really let himself go and it was horrible, especially from such a big fan of Matt Hardy in 04-07._ ****3/4*


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> And all of you need to check out this ridiculous argument between Daniel Bee(runs the site) & Brett Mix(who we believe is Austin101). Seriously ridiculous stuff:
> 
> http://www.wwedvdnews.com/brett-mix-and-wwedvdnews-part-ways/21204/


Was about to post this, hilarious stuff that Austin/Brett Mix guy has some serious issues lol.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

smitlick said:


> I dont mind Angle pre 2004... I can definitely see the criticisms with the match and agree with most of them but i really don't see how the Mysterio/Eddie match is better then the Rumble


From memory I thought they worked a face/face match really well and Eddie's ability to get the crowd behind Rey and build a great atmosphere despite Eddie being one of the most over babyfaces in the company and not having to heel it up spoke volumes about his performance. Felt they worked a great match that exposed the 'Eddie can't beat Rey' story that would dominate their feud a year later and managed to work a competitive match between friends who knew each other well that had a story and structure to it and wasn't just a lot of impressive counters that lacked any depth. 

Rumble match is really really good and Benoit, Orton and Show are awesome in it but I prefer Eddie's performance to anyone's in the Rumble match, and just overall thought Eddie/Rey had more stuff going for it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cactus said:


> ***1/2 for Punk/Bryan. The Teddy/Clownshoes stuff killed it a bit for me.


It was a little silly but it didn't bother me much, kept both champs looking strong having them split wins & a draw and builds up a SD vs RAW fued probably a "WE GONNA HAVE OURSELVES A TAG MATCH AT WRESTLEMANIA PLAYA!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Cena's an average wrestler in terms of pure execution and athleticism, but he's one of the best around as a worker when he's 'on'. Being a great worker goes beyond knowing how to apply holds and execute stuff well, its developing a story throughout the match that should build reactions and get a crowd progressivly hotter the longer it goes, rather than stagnating. Its about selling a match, not just a limb but selling fear/anger/desperation, if you're a heel champion and can't put the babyface away then a great worker will produce great facial expressions to convey their personality and thinking process: check out Taker's expression after the Tombstone kick out at Wrestlemania 25, it added so much drama and depth it was extraordinary: 'is Taker getting weaker, has the story been about demonstrating he's not the Phenom and this is how the streak ends etc', facial expressions and mannerisms allow you to think ahead of the wrestlers and predict where the match is heading, 'Punk's getting really cocky, I bet Mysterio will counter now' etc, it just draws you into a match and makes you remember it down the line.

Hogan's a bad wrestler but was a handy worker, just through his insane charisma and character, his matches may be a chore to sit through at the best of times but you can't deny it takes talent to get reactions for mundance punches and sequences, when today's crowds won't pop for some of the most insane dives and spots imaginable. The best wrestlers/workers are the ones who possess better athleticism than Hogan but have that charisma/knowledge in how to work a character and story into their matches, this would be your Eddie, Mysterio, Cena, Punk,Funk,Arn Anderson,Flair,Mcintyre, Christian,Finlay,Regal and Backlund's of the world





YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> That argument had to have been made up. It's way too ridiculous to actually be real.


Its not, the guy really is a screwball when it comes to personality.



FluxCapacitor said:


> Just been watching some 2010 TV matches on Youtube and from Downloads etc (I didn't watch much Wrestling during 2010, I just watched promos and read results), and there really are some hidden gems in there. IMO, 2010 was a great year for Smackdown, and Raw occasionally, in terms of wrestling? Am I alone by saying that? But yeah, I'm probably gong to pop in every so often and give some quick reviews of a few matches; only the ones I enjoyed and recomend though. First up...
> 
> *Drew McIntyre vs. Christian - 20th August 2010*
> _A little 10 minute, heel dominated match, and it was frickin entertaining. Christian really does play the symnpathetic face in peril perfectly, and Drew really does play the maniacal, methodical heel perfectly and that's why these two blend so frickin' well. Cody Rhodes joins Grisham/Striker on commentary and he makes a very good point of Drew being somewhat like Arn Anderson, in the fact that he will find a body part, he will find a weakness and he will expose it. Cody was hilarious on commentary and it just gave the match another dimension. Matt Hardy makes an appearance and it was almost embarassing to watch - he really let himself go and it was horrible, especially from such a big fan of Matt Hardy in 04-07._ ****3/4*


Awesome match, check out their late July match from the same year. Goes longer and Mcintyre has the transition spot of the year and works a great segment over Christian's arm who sells it to perfection, the icing on the cake being him selling it after a hitting a desperate tornado DDT out of the corner.

As for Punk/Bryan II, haven't seen it yet but from what I've read the restarts seem to have been done well to protect both men heading into Wrestlemania and progress the Ace/Long feud: its the sort of stunt that could get HHH or Vince to show up and say both men's personal shit is getting in the way of business and one of them has to go, thus setting up a multi man tag or something.

Orton/Santino/Mysterio v Henry/Christian/ADR could be really good, stick Ziggler in MITB or a match with Foley and have MITB be essentially full of lowercard guys who just go out and try and win the crowd over with spots and sequences, everyone's a winner. Mania is really shaping up to be a great all round show atm, just in WWE's hands now to not go overboard with the promos, interviews and booking of what matches get what time. MITB or lowercard matches should be getting the sub 10 minute treatment rather than Bryan/Sheamus.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> Picked up The Rock DVD today... Was never really a HUGE fan of The Rock, and always found him to be overrated, with catchphrases carrying him on the mic and relying on athleticism instead of wrestling ability in the ring. I also find him to be quite...How do I say this....Full of shit.
> 
> I know there are alot of Rock marks on this forum, and to be honest, it's only my opinion. I know many people love The Rock, but still, I'm going to check the matches out first and then watch the documentary, should take me 2-3 days tops.
> 
> Let me say this.. I do not HATE The Rock, as a matter of fact I find him entertaining. I just believe that he is massively overrated.


I kind of feel the same way as the Rock. He is good...great even...but maybe a little overrated. Def a giant in this sport. His charisma and mic skills were top notch. He is also athletic as hell which I totally agree with he used to his advantage to compensate for hiswrestling ability....which was good but not great. 

I picked up the DVD last night. Watched the I Quit match with Foley and the ladder match with HHH at Summerslam 1998 which stole the show which was hard to do with an Austin/Taker main event. That main event was good but the IC title match was the best match of the night. Prob a 4 1/2 star match.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Brett Mix/Austin 101 is a maniac who believes the he is the king of smarks. His reason for leaving reviews is not justified whatsoever. He has a point, although he believes he is more important than he actually is, and he is also alienating the people who read his reviews. Selfish, egotistical move. Maybe now we can actually see an unbiased reviewer on the site.

Seriously, his love for Bret/Austin is too much. Some of his ratings are REALLY questionable as well, to the point of where you say "Did he really watch this?" or "he only has this rating because of biased reasons". 

Giving HBK-Undertaker from WM 25 only **** is ridiculous in my opinion, and some people might agree with that, but to put matches such as Mysterio-Tajiri from NM 03, and hundreds of other non-equal matches on the same plateau is asinine. I hope they find a good reviewer who uses the star rating system, because the main reason I go to that site is for reviews + match listings.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I should totally do reviews for WWEDVDNews. I'm not biased for or against anyone in the slightest :side:.

After watching Bryan Vs Punk on SD, and seeing the way it ended, I totally wish they'd do a title unification match at WM lol. Not gonna happen for obvious reasons (Sheamus winning the RR, Jericho winning the battle royal), but man I wish it would.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I wouldnt say I'm biased per se but there are a few guys who I might give an extra half star or something because I'm just that entertained.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I think everyone is like that, but Mr Mixx seemed to be more along the lines of "Bret or Savage isn't in this match so I won't rate it as high as I would have either of them been in the match" .

Hell, I have a ROCK match at *****. Something I don't have for Backlund, Arn Anderson, William Regal, Finlay and a ton of other guys who I consider to be way better than The Rock. Angle is in the match too. So is Undertaker, but Angle AND Rock would totally cancel out any awesomeness from Undertaker that might make me automatically want to rate it highly because he's in it .


----------



## LOU (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow i haven't been on here in ages and i havent watched wrestling in over a year but lately i've been getting the urge to watch it again. Anyone else looking forward to Mania? I doubt anyone on her remembers me lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I remember you LOU.

And yeah i'm really interested in Mania this year unlike last years Mania which to date is the only mania I haven't seen.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Mania looks amazing on paper, Rock/Cena will be entertaining and insane for the atmosphere and spectacle, but if they use the match to alter/evolve Cena's character then we could get a legit MOTYC if they really allow him to project his character work like he can do. Could be Rock/Hogan esque with more depth and storytelling to go along with a raucous crowd.

Taker/HHH didn't really interest me originally even though I accepted they were running out of top guys for him to face that would make the Streak match huge on paper. HIAC really adds though to the match and they could get some great nearfalls with the NO DQ stipulation as well as a possible HBK involvement and Taker trying to reclaim his manhood and whip Hunter's arse. Doubt it'll top the Wrestlemania 26 match with HBK but I'm more confident they'll deliver an all round better match here than I was originally for Taker/HBK II at Wrestlemania 26.

Bryan/Sheamus could be great if it gets time, their chemistry is sound to the point where even with 10 minutes they'd still deliver a very nice match for the time given, but with more time Danielson gets to work his character and build the match more which he can do so well. Sheamus looking pretty much like the next breakout guy gives me hope they'll at least get respectable time. Possible Orton involvement doesn't excite me though, triple threats in nature are usually bad to watch unless they're 10 minute condensed matches or the 3 men work a coherent and engaging story like we got at Wrestlemania 20: if it became a triple threat I'd predict it would go the way of Mania 21, 24 and 25: unmemorable.

Jericho/Punk doesn't greatly interest me since I'm not the biggest fan of Jericho's ring work and I'm unconvinced Punk can work as well with him as he could others, plus heel Punk has always been the better ring worker than face Punk imo. Still it would take a lot for the match not to be good and watchable, and should be better than some of the dross we've been given in past title matches.

Long/Ace feud culminating in some sort of multiman tag could be really really good, ideally I'd want Henry/ADR/Christian v Mysterio/Orton/Santino: Christian and ADR could bump big to cover up Henry's injuries, Santino/Henry could make for some amusing big man/little man comedy and Mysterio/Orton should be able to add some good bumps and sequences with Christian/Del Rio. Everyone would be a winner imo. Loved *Clique's* suggestion of making this a MITB match with the dual GM spot up for grabs and whoever pulls it down effectively being granted a future title match.
Second best booking scenario only behind what I read on DVDVR where someone booked an 8 man/10 man match and ultimately Mcintyre after earning his way onto Smackdown's team screws Team Long and becomes Ace's new corporate champion.

Ziggler working Foley in a hardcore match would be neat, though I can't see it happening atm and figure Dolph may be in MITB which would still be good, if they do MITB I'd prefer it to be shorter than the usual time and just go out there to keep the crowd alive and work some impressive spots: both title matches should definitely get preferrential treatment in regards to time compared to MITB.

Beth/Kharma or Beth/Trish for Diva's standards could be very good and better than the usual Diva filler.

Cody/Show with some Shaq involvement (appears he's not wrestling but I wouldn't be surprised if he's involved in some capacity, surely WWE wouldn't pass up such potential press and hype to sell the event even more) could also be fun and harmless, though the way they've built up Show's horrific Mania record I'd prefer Rhodes be kept away from him since it appears Show will get a rare win this year, unless they use one more loss as an excuse to turn him again.

So yeah, its got some potentially good workrate matches, a bonafide double main event blockbuster and some potentially fun undercard matches: feels very Wrestlemania 24 esque and tbh if Mayweather/Show was on this card it would potentially be one of the most stacked of all time. All in WWE's hands when it comes to time management and promos/interviews etc, I do fear the Cell match could eat up an enormous amount of time with getting the structure down and up again, as well as the entrances and actual match.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

So the new Rock documentary is pretty good. Given the fact that his career wasn't all that long compared to a lot of other guys, they were able to fit just about everything they needed to inside of 2 hours without skipping anything major. His debut and original gimmick is covered, his transition into a heel with the NOD and then transcending the NOD to a singles star as both a heel and a face are all covered, along with his multiple feuds with HHH are they were both rising to the top, his feuds with Austin, his match against Hogan, him getting booed more and more and then finally his Hollywood heel turn, and then him coming back for WM XX, going away and returning last year. And of course the Rock & Sock Connection. They do talk about his movies as well, but don't go anywhere near into the detail I would have expected them to, which is awesome, because I didn't want to hear much about his film career. Seems they have managed to do justice to the careers of perhaps their 2 biggest stars ever, Austin and Rock, with recent documentaries. Makes a change from them sucking (Cena Experience, Orton "not named Experience was pretty much was for the most part away", Big Show "lets talk about everything in as little detail as possible" etc). Totally not spending money on the set though. I don't need a couple of discs of Rock matches that don't interest me in the slightest .


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd love to hear everyones favorite/best pay per views of all time. Trying to build my collection and would like to hear some opinions on what to get that I dont already have. Cmon guys.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Backlash '07
MITB '11
No Mercy '08
WM 22
WM 24
WM 20
Backlash '04
Survivor Series '05
Summerslam '02
Rumble '07
Rumble '08
Rumble '09

Off the top of my head.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

My fave PPV is without a doubt Summerslam. Talk about a card that from top to bottom didn't disappoint. Michaels vs Triple H was a bloodbath and Rock vs Lesnar was just beastly.

Another great PPV from top to bottom that WWE put out was WM 24. The MITB match was good, Finlay vs Bradshaw was a very entertaining brawl, Michaels vs Flair was very emotional and surprisingly enough Taker vs Edge managed to go on after it and they put on a clinic.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WM 24 is my 2nd favorite WM of all time after 22.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WM24 is my favorite Mania of all time, and third best of all time imo behind 17 and 19.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

I stayed off here for a bit, largely b/c I didn't watch "SD" last night. (That said, I did read the spoilers online, & may also skip it on Friday.)

My thoughts on a few basic things:

1] I'm not sure Cena or Punk is the better wrestler than the other definitively. They both have their share of botches in their careers. Outside of that, I think that it depends on which style you like better. I have a few Cena collections, as well as Punk & Daniel(son) stuff on ROH DVD, & like it all. That said, part of the reason I don't even come close to marking out for the Punk-Bryan matches WWE does is I don't have much interest in seeing 2 guys work a match together WWE-style when I have seen each do fine in another already.

2] As for carries, there are several in history for many... But the talk of Matt Hardy carrying anyone is so laughable, that word alone doesn't cover it. [As I said online during his last few WWE years, if not for what I termed the "Carolina Connection" (Jeff, Shannon, Helms, Lita, & even Flair), he wouldn't have continued to have a career. That remains true in Talent Not Applicable.]

3] I read the link about the ECW collection... I am interested, largely in how bad it will suck. I didn't watch much ECW before WWE bought it, but it seems to me most of the collections that Vince puts out of other companies make it look like he owns it, so now he can make it look like crap. Doesn't he realize that if he put out more collections with decent matches, he'd make more $? Then again, look at his collections for Cena, Rock, Austin, etc., & you know the answer to that one.

4] Lastly, I must comment on this remark made a few pages back:

*


sharkboy22 said:



Arguing over who carried who is a damn waste of time. If it's that easy to carry someone to a **** star match then quite frankly The Miz would have had tons of them by now given the wrestlers he's worked with over the past few years.

Click to expand...

*Not true, b/c most of those wrestlers don't have that much carry-ability handy that they can use during (& replenish fast-enough after) one match.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

WM 5, 6, 7, 12 and 17 are my top 5 WMs, in no order. I am betting this years might break my top 5.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Segunda Caida said:


> Mania looks amazing on paper, Rock/Cena will be entertaining and insane for the atmosphere and spectacle, but if they use the match to alter/evolve Cena's character then we could get a legit MOTYC if they really allow him to project his character work like he can do. Could be Rock/Hogan esque with more depth and storytelling to go along with a raucous crowd.


I really felt all this stroyline of Rock/Cena like a recreation of Austin/Rock in Wrestlemania X7 with cena going "i will going to win this match", "This Match means everything to me" and "i Garantee a victory". However he can't win the crowd, and The Rock is being booking to win every encounter between them.

If they work this in the match with Cena getting progressively frustrated and even turning like Austin to win or giving him more depth, i can also see a MOTYC


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> WM 5, 6, 7, 12 and 17 are my top 5 WMs, in no order. I am betting this years might break my top 5.


Wrestlemania 12? really?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Wrestlemania 12? really?


Yeah I know, but it is. The Iron Man match remains one of my favorite matches ever and the Goldust/Piper match and Taker/Diesel match was great too. I was only 13 at the time so maybe its just nostalgia, but always love going back and watching that one.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

The Michaels/Hart Ironman match was straight up garbage.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Taker/Diesel was the only thing on the show I remember being watchable. So was Goldust/Piper in a "this is so bad its good way" too I guess. 12 is my least favorite Mania aside from maybe WM 1.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Well to each his own I guess. But GOON, saying it was garbage is just stupid. You don't like it, fine. But it's an incredible technical match and theres a reason it has such a solid rep for being a classic.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the PPVs guys. Keep em coming! 

My only problem with the HBK/Hitman Iron Man match was that there was only one fall. Ok I get it they are both great workers and technical wrestlers and I agree 100% with that but they should have been like 2-2 going into the sudden death. I don't think that would have taken away from the drama in fact I think it would have only helped it. I love what they did with Bret having Shawn in the shooter as the 60 mins expired. That will he tap or wont he. The Angle/Lesnar Iron Man Match 7 years later ripped it off when Angle had Brock in the ankle lock as time expired. Maybe have HBK tap out early to the shooter and make HBK rally a little bit. Maybe not hit a SCM until the end but get a pinfall late to pull off a comeback? It would have gone hand in hand with the whole "boyhood dream" angle with HBK. It was a great match though don't get me wrong.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Well to each his own I guess. But GOON, saying it was garbage is just stupid. You don't like it, fine. But it's an incredible technical match and theres a reason it has such a solid rep for being a classic.


It's one hour of bullshit. The only part worth watching is the overtime period since something actually happens during that two minute period. The people who consider it a "classic" are the people who work for the WWE.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pretty much, I just don't care if other people like it.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

GOON said:


> It's one hour of bullshit. The only part worth watching is the overtime period since something actually happens during that two minute period. The people who consider it a "classic" are the people who work for the WWE.


Well I don't base my opinion on other peoples opinion, I have thoughts of my own. And there are many who would disagree, so what. You obviously don't like these type of matches. Opinions vary.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

I'd have to say my favorite I've seen might be XX. I also have 22 on DVD, though don't recall why. Bought 17 a few months back off EBay largely for Rock-Hogan (been looking for more of DJ's stuff while they talk him in recent months), & it's great.

That said, not real sure I could pick my favorite of any event over the years. Sure, I'd probably put the ones I have on VHS/DVD at the top of any list... But, for instance, many of what I haven't bought are ones I never saw (not owned for that reason), & I often think about the more-recent ones also thinking about whether or not they lived up to the preceding hype (part of the reason this year's will have problems making such a list).


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Just watched some matches within the last two days and thought I'd shared my opinion on them

*Triple H vs Cactus Jack Royal Rumble 2000 *****
There's not much to say. In one corner you got Triple H who IMO has a place next to the likes of Ric Flair and Dusty Rhodes in the Hall of Fame for sickest bladejobs. Not only that but some of Triple H's best matches in the WWE have involved the use of weapons. And obviously you got the hardcore legend himself Mick Foley. This match was just brutal.

*Triple H vs Cactus Jack No Way Out 2000 ****1/2*
So if their match at Royal Rumble 2000 was brutal then how would you describe this? I don't know, how about fucking insane. This HIAC match is my second favourite HIAC match (the first being Taker vs HBK). Foley once again falls from the top onto the announce table and through the cell roof again but there's no need to bitch bout it really. One thing I liked was that they had this little story where Triple H basically placed like 5 locks on the cell door so that Foley won't be able to get out. But to hell with doors this is Mick Foley. Foley's busts through the damn cell itself. A great, physical, bloody match.

*Edge and Christian vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Dudleyz Wrestlemania 2000 ****1/2*
Am I the only that prefers this match over TLC II? There are some really cool and creative spots in this match and all men use the ladders to their advantage. It was a damn car crash in the ring as the sound of bodies connecting with steel echoed throughout the night. There's this one moment where Jeff Hardy does a swanton bomb off a 20 foot ladder into a table with Buh Buh Ray on it. It was sick!

*The Rock vs Triple H vs The Big Show vs Mick Foley **3/4*
I probably would have given it a higher rating if it weren't for the clusterfuck booking. First off, thank God Big Show got eliminated first. Now don't get me wrong this was a fairly entertaining match but those damn McMahons! Must everything be a damn swerve? Clusterfucked booking at its best describes this match. And don't even get me started on 'Foley's last match' To summarize this match all I would say is that it's one of those matches where you want it to be over and done with as quickly as possible. And that's a bad thing considering this is the main event on the biggest show of the year.

*Chris Benoit vs Chirs Jericho Backlash 2000 ***3/4*
Overall, it was a good match. The only thing that ruined this match was the ending. Jericho attempts to hit the lionsault when Benoit hits him square in the head with the IC title. I won't say it ruined the match but it just messed up with the flow. Just when the match seemed as if it was gonna start to really pick up and turn into an all out war, that sort of thing happens. 

*Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit Judgment Day 2000 *****
Great psychology, great wrestling, great use of limb work, great putting over of both guy's finisher. What can I say, it's a great match. My only gripe with this match was that it could have gone on a little bit longer. There's just one thing I'd like to point. The crowd couldn't be bothered to give two shits bout this match. 

*Triple H vs The Rock Judgment Day 2000 ***3/4*
First off, why were these two men given such a stipulation. Going into this I was not expecting a technical match at all but do any of these guys know any other holds besides a headlock and a sleeperhold? Can even turn that headlock into a headlock takeover? Look, I'll give both men this, they managed to keep this match at a very fast pace keeping with the traditional brawling style of the time for 60 minutes- a true testimony of the conditioning of both athletes. It's a lot better than Bret vs HBK that's for sure, but it's nowhere near what an iron match is supposed to be. What makes this match entertaining though is the scoring of the pinfalls. And like I mentioned, it's for the most part it's a good old Attitude Era brawl so expect some of the usual stuff like stealing finishers and of course, the announce table. This wouldn't be a WWE PPV if there wasn't a swerve so of course run ins are inevitable. The McMahons are once again all over the damn product for a main even but the highlight of the night was the return of the Undertaker who basically cleared house and disposed of every member of DX and the McMahons. BTW, Taker got the loudest pop of the night. The fans erupted.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

TJChurch said:


> 2] As for carries, there are several in history for many... But the talk of Matt Hardy carrying anyone is so laughable, that word alone doesn't cover it. [As I said online during his last few WWE years, if not for what I termed the "Carolina Connection" (Jeff, Shannon, Helms, Lita, & even Flair), he wouldn't have continued to have a career. That remains true in Talent Not Applicable.]


Matt Hardy not being a good talent is way more laughable, as is the idea of Edge beign able to put on a match like the Unforgiven 05 cage without being lead. Matt's a slice of nut-bread, but the guy had one of the better 2000s run of anyone in the company. I don't get why people talk down his 08-10 run either. He was a really good ECW Champion and had a damn good match with McIntyre mere months before leaving. No one eluded to this, but the out-of-shape argument is bullshit. It's a funny running joke about him stacking on the pounds, but he didn't fall behind as a wrestler after becoming porky. Besides...fat wrestlers RULE.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> Matt Hardy not being a good talent is way more laughable, as is the idea of Edge beign able to put on a match like the Unforgiven 05 cage without being lead.


Really?! Edge is getting in the HOF about a year after he's retired. Read my earlier post for a list of Carolina talents, 80% of whom deserve to be in more than Matt ever does. (Lest it's as part of a group or tag-team, ala Road Warriors/Horsemen.)



Yeah1993 said:


> Matt's a slice of nut-bread, but the guy had one of the better 2000s run of anyone in the company. I don't get why people talk down his 08-10 run either.


I won't, mainly for 2 reasons:

1] Not the best memory (I've posted that before.)
2] It would have to be considered worse than he rest of his time.



Yeah1993 said:


> He was a really good ECW Champion and had a damn good match with McIntyre mere months before leaving.


I'd say there were a few decent ECW Champs (including the current Champ & some not with the company now), but a good match with Drew is seemingly impossible. (Kept waiting for his recent storyline to lead to a true "endeavor"-ing.)



Yeah1993 said:


> No one eluded to this, but the out-of-shape argument is bullshit. It's a funny running joke about him stacking on the pounds, but he didn't fall behind as a wrestler after becoming porky. Besides...fat wrestlers RULE.


While I don't agree with that (or like the guy in the pic), I understand that in many cases, muscle weighs more than fat/those who lack it... As the saying goes, "It;s how you use it!" That said, the best thing Matt could do with his weight for the wrestling business is get it out.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

HHH/Foley at No Way Out is an amazing match. One of my favorite matches of all time. Most like the match at Rumble better but I think the NWO one was better. Both are great though. 

Is the HHH/Rock Iron Man match on a dvd somewhere? I can only find it on VHS. I actually really enjoyed it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

TJChurch said:


> Really?! Edge is getting in the HOF about a year after he's retired. Read my earlier post for a list of Carolina talents, 80% of whom deserve to be in more than Matt ever does. (Lest it's as part of a group or tag-team, ala Road Warriors/Horsemen.)


I really couldn't give a flying hats arse bucket (yeah...) about WWE's, or anybody else's Hall of Fame inductions. Means nothing when a guy can't work very well. Dick Murdoch isn't in WWE's hall of fame either but he's an all time great ring worker. I'm not saying Matt Hardy is, but he's a lot better than Edge, like about 250 other wrestlers.





TJChurch said:


> I'd say there were a few decent ECW Champs (including the current Champ & some not with the company now), but a good match with Drew is seemingly impossible. (Kept waiting for his recent storyline to lead to a true "endeavor"-ing.)


The ECW Title was one of WWE's better match quality titles ever, so yeah, there were plenty of good Champs, and Matt was one of them. Not being able to have a good match with Drew sounds about as weird to me as Matt Hardy not ebing good. McIntyre carries worthless sacks of shit like Alex Riley and even excels in squashes. To this day I remember his perf


TJChurch said:


> ormane at the Rumble this year against Brodus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> Means nothing when a guy can't work very well. Dick Murdoch isn't in WWE's hall of fame either but he's an all time great ring worker. I'm not saying Matt Hardy is, but he's a lot better than Edge, like about 250 other wrestlers.


I won't say a word about Dick, since I've never seen a match of his... Same way I won't say anything about the rest of Matt Hardy's family, though I have some faith in saying his Dad (like Jeff & Edge) is a better wrestler than Matt.



Yeah1993 said:


> The ECW Title was one of WWE's better match quality titles ever, so yeah, there were plenty of good Champs, and Matt was one of them.


I had forgotten he was one of ECW's Champs... But he was not one of anyone's good Champs.



Yeah1993 said:


> Not being able to have a good match with Drew sounds about as weird to me as Matt Hardy not ebing good.


Get your ears checked.



Yeah1993 said:


> McIntyre carries worthless sacks of shit like Alex Riley


I wouldn't suggest trying to read that backwards, but certainly switch the names to correct it.



Yeah1993 said:


> To this day I remember his perf
> 
> 
> TJChurch said:
> ...


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

TJChurch said:


> Get your ears checked.





TJChurch said:


> I wouldn't suggest trying to read that backwards, but certainly switch the names to correct it.


Are you seriously implying Alex Riley would carry Drew McIntyre? If that's the case you should probably get your vision checked instead. 



TJChurch said:


> About as perfect as that sentence, which is to say NOT.


No idea what this means.



TJChurch said:


> Don't know him, & no interest in changing that.


"I don't agree with that (or like the guy in the pic)" pretty much meant to me you don't like the guy in the pic. If you have no idea who he is what did that mean?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

As far as Riley goes, he has a good look and just needs some improvement. I don't think they have given up on him yet.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> Are you seriously implying Alex Riley would carry Drew McIntyre? If that's the case you should probably get your vision checked instead.


I would... Except I went to have that done right before "Rumble". No issues, so the problem must be with you... Either seeing what isn't there, or just denying what you see.



Yeah1993 said:


> No idea what this means.


You somehow had HTML for a quote of me (not sure what thing I said) in the middle of your statement. When I tried to quote the thing you said that included a quote from me (or the attempt to start one), it went all kind of South.



Yeah1993 said:


> "I don't agree with that (or like the guy in the pic)" pretty much meant to me you don't like the guy in the pic. If you have no idea who he is what did that mean?


I don't think he looks like a decent wrestler... But some of the best wrestlers out there doing their best work would probably look bad, so I can't really judge based on that.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Drew Mac is probably one of the best limbworkers in the world, at least is probably the best in America. Also sold like a king what i discover in his squash matches.

Alex Riley in the other hand can't execute his own moves well...

And the more entertaining thing in wrestling is see fat people bumping after kicking his oponents ass, i can see bumps from brazo de plata, Mark Henry or Vader all the fucking day


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

TJChurch said:


> I would... Except I went to have that done right before "Rumble". No issues, so the problem must be with you... Either seeing what isn't there, or just denying what you see.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrDbOgwInsU

McIntyre v Riley with Riley being shit and not even reversing a hammerlcok properly, using long term selling well or being able to mount a good comeback. This isn't even a good match, but whatever is good is all McIntyre.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrDbOgwInsU
> 
> McIntyre v Riley with Riley being shit and not even reversing a hammerlcok properly, using long term selling well or being able to mount a good comeback. This isn't even a good match, but whatever is good is all McIntyre.


I was right before... You are telling yourself you are seeing something _clearly_ different than what you actually are. As you said, I saw very little good, but the good I _did_ see was "A-Ri".

Also, when the link loaded, I saw it was from a match on "Superstars" (a FREE show on a cable channel my digital cable doesn't even include) last year. WTF does that have to do with either's performance at the Rumble (a PPV I saw) this year?! Very little, especially if he got better or worse since then. (Would love to tell you either is the case, but I find myself not watching many of Drew's recent matches, even on PPVs & shows I am able to see.) Give me a second while I find you a clip of Drew Carey a few Rumbles back to watch... On second thought, that may be better than the newer Drew.

On a side-note, while I was waiting for the video to load (& ad to end), I was reading some wrestling headlines, including one about WWE making roster changes... No, wait; The site said, "talent cuts," so that wouldn't affect Drew.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

TJChurch said:


> I saw very little good, but the good I _did_ see was "A-Ri".


Like what?



TJChurch said:


> Also, when the link loaded, I saw it was from a match on "Superstars" (a FREE show on a cable channel my digital cable doesn't even include) last year. WTF does that have to do with either's performance at the Rumble (a PPV I saw) this year?!


I wasn't comparing their performances at the Rumble (was Riley even at it?) my post about the Rumble was that Drew looked good even in while getting squashed for one minute against Brodus Clay.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Drew being carried by Riley is just extremely laughable, Riley isn't a good worker nor is he a good wrestler. At least the likes of Del Rio who I don't consider to be great workers have their execution and technical athleticism to make up for them not being as adept at structure, storytelling and character work but Riley's as clueless in executing stuff as he would be trying to build a coherent story into his matches.

Drew bumps well, sells brilliantly, is a smart worker when it comes to transition spots, has great looking offence and when he zeroes in on a limb he's one of the best in the world: he works it with submissions and makes it the focal point of his offence, even tries to tie it into a move when he counters an opponent's move. Watch Christian v Mcintyre late July 2010 on Smackdown, brilliant selling from Christian complimented by a supreme workover from Mcintyre. What's even better is Drew more often than not employs basic/standard offence when working an arm but between his technique and aggression it comes across much more vicious and easy to sit through than other guys try to do the same stuff but with not nearly as much conviction. I really can't see what he does wrong, ok so he's not having 100mph matches like Kurt Angle but when has that ever been the basis of a great worker? Barry Windham and Ricky Steamboat are two of the best of all time but if you're telling me having 2 guys in 2012 with exactly their offence and match layout wouldn't be getting called boring and one dimensional then you're having a laugh: I adore them but I never go into their matches expecting to see impressive spots or amazing moves, its all in the subtley and parts between the moves they excel at, the pacing/structure/selling and general working of a crowd doesn't get much better than both of these.

Co-sign the Matt Hardy appreciation, 2006-08 was probably his most consistent sell but he was always a great hand for the company, consistently over, a natural face, great punches, capable of selling and structuring a babyface comeback spell well etc. A perfect midcard horse to put over midcard heels on their way up the ladder. And of course despite his physique getting very bad towards the end of his tenure, a wrestler's weight/appearence doesn't restrict their talent in the slightest. Regal for instance is as good now as a slightly chubby/bulkier middle aged man as he was back in 2001 when he might have been considerably more nimble and athletic.

As for their Unforgiven 05 Cage Match, Edge brought his own in terms of heat due to his great character...but yeah I thought Hardy was by far the better man given his part of the story focused not only on him hating Edge but trying to even the score from Summerslam, his beating and comeback were great and its easily one of Edge's best matches..which honestly isn't saying much since I've never considered him much as a worker, as a wrestler he's passable but I wouldn't put him top 30 or probably lower when it comes to best wrestlers in WWF/E history.

The Wrestlemania 12 Ironman probably wouldn't even make a top 15 of 60 minute+ matches, just flat out awful with neither man trying to make the other look good, Shawn's initial story of outworking Bret meaning nothing when Bret suddenly regains full use of his worked over arm the minute he gets back on offence, thus cutting off any drama in the match they may have created whcih could have implied Bret was weakened and Shawn had a chance. Neither man in that environment had the structure, passion or fluidity to pull off a 60 minute match, at the best of times its incredibly difficult since a lot of wrestlers resort to killing time in a bid to ensure they go 60 minutes and often people find the match would have been much better with say 20 minutes cut off of it, that being said HBK/Hart never really had consistently good matches to me whatever their time.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Bret/HBK at the 92 Survivor Series blows any other Hart/HBK match away. Classic match. 

The Screwjob was actually a good match until the end. Nice mix of brawl and wrestling.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Its been ages since I've watched a lot of Hart/HBK so a lot of their matches tend to mesh together for me but I'm pretty sure Survivor Series 1992 was my favourite, though a part of me wants to say they had a match on a lesser PPV (maybe IYH) or a House Show or something that I enjoyed a lot. 

Then again I'm hardly in a position to want to rewatch them to properly find out for myself.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> Its been ages since I've watched a lot of Hart/HBK so a lot of their matches tend to mesh together for me but I'm pretty sure Survivor Series 1992 was my favourite, though a part of me wants to say they had a match on a lesser PPV (maybe IYH) or a House Show or something that I enjoyed a lot.
> 
> Then again I'm hardly in a position to want to rewatch them to properly find out for myself.


Just curious who some of your fav wrestlers all time are and what some of your fav matches would be? 

Also noticed your Harley Race sig. A Race DVD needs to happen at some point.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I thought Bret/HBK SS 92 match was actually worse than their Iron Man match . Both were pretty much identical except SS 92 was half as long... yet somehow worse :lmao.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

US based only: Lawler, Flair, Dick Murdoch, Sgt Slaugher, Eddie, Mysterio, Steamboat, Windham, Dustin Rhodes, Finlay, Regal, Terry Funk, Danielson, Ricky Morton, Bobby Eaton, Vader, Rick Rude, Punk, Bill Dundee, Mcintyre, face Christian, 'on' Cena, Backlund, Benoit (not as high on him as a couple of years back but he's still quality), WCW Austin and 2001 Austin, 2004-07 Orton, Bourne is really good for newer guys, Jim Duggan in his mid south prime, Butch Reed etc etc.

A much bigger fan of the territories era than modern wrestling, there's a bunch of Puro and Lucha guys I'm big fans of as well as some World of Sport wrestlers.

Michaels doesn't do much for me post 2002, though he does have some great matches in that time. More of a fan of his mid 90s work and tag team stuff. Bret I'm not really that into either, great wrestler but really too basic and formulaic for my liking, I enjoy personality and character work in my wrestlers and Bret really wasn't adept at that compared to others.

Savage can really divide me, love a lot of his WWF stuff and especially his Memphis run in the 80s but a lot of his WCW stuff towards the end of his career really isn't all that impressive and there are times where he's just too over the top for my liking, but generally I am a big fan.

Foley I really really like and he's hugely underrated in terms of his ability, but he wouldn't make my personal favourites as would Taker. Really think he's demonstrated post 2007 his immense talent but whilst I'd call him great he just doesn't sparkle with me like Lawler, Flair or others do. Nothing against him in the slightest.

Enjoy 80s-mid 90s Sting, but everything from Crow Sting onwards does nothing for me. Vader series is incredible though.

Favourite matches could have me here for weeks on end tbh.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

KingCal said:


> I thought Bret/HBK SS 92 match was actually worse than their Iron Man match . Both were pretty much identical except SS 92 was half as long... yet somehow worse :lmao.


Agree with this... analysis.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Jesus christ if that match is in fact worse I don't really plan on ever rewatching it, I was going off of memory from maybe 18 months or longer where I watched a few of their matches and remembered SS92 not offending me as much as the Ironman in particular.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I guess I'm alone on this forum, but I think the Bret/Shawn matches at SS92 and WM12 were classics and a lot of people agree with me. I guess some people just don't like those guys.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Shawn is one of my all time favs, and while I'm not as high on Bret as I used to be I still really, really like the guy. I just don't think they had a good match together. Ever.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Not liking someone doesn't mean you'll hate every match they're in, I can't stand Angle for like 80% of his career but Summerslam 2001 and No Way Out 2006 are still two of my favourite matches this decade, even if I love them more for his opponent's performances. Its not like I'll go out of my way to shit on a match just because I don't like one or both wrestlers, hell when he's not going 100mph Angle was actually pretty damn good.

When he got given the chance to book his own matches and structure them his way is when shit really hit the fan.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Punk/Bryan, SmackDown ***3/4*

Good match, but some stupid ass shit shenanigans obstructed this from being great. I prefer their Raw match.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

http://www.silvervision.co.uk/category/Extra-Sale-Items/page1.html

More titles added to the already massive sale on SilverVision for those in the UK & Europe. (Y)


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Toast. said:


> http://www.silvervision.co.uk/category/Extra-Sale-Items/page1.html
> 
> More titles added to the already massive sale on SilverVision for those in the UK & Europe. (Y)


With they'd hurry up and put WM 27 Bluray on sale dammit! I need it for my WM collection, and I don't see the point in buying it on DVD now that I can play blurays .


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Been making my way through TLC 09, and i've actually been pleasantly surprised by how much I've enjoyed it.

Drew vs. Morrison for the IC title

** 3/4

Cena vs. Sheamus, Table match for the WWE Championship

*** 1/2

This one really surprised me at how much I liked it. My expectations were really really low and I thought it was pretty good. Both guys looked pretty good, and neither really dominated the other as much as I thought was gonna happen. The pace was a lot quicker than I expected too, the crowd was also pretty good. I didn't like the ending, seemed awkward and took a bit too long to pan out. I also think it could've been better had it just been a no DQ match with Sheamus getting a pin. Either way, for what it was, it was far and away better than expected. Fun match.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> I guess I'm alone on this forum, but I think the Bret/Shawn matches at SS92 and WM12 were classics


Nope not alone. There is not right or wrong answer really. It's all about what you find enjoyable.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice cover for the EC 2012 DVD/BluRay:


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

That cover is awesome enough for it to be worth buying. I wish we were getting the blu-ray in the states.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

BGLWrestlingGod said:


> That cover is awesome enough for it to be worth buying. I wish we were getting the blu-ray in the states.


You can import it from the UK, it's a region free disc.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That's a nice cover. (Y)

Sort of related to WWE, anyone get the Summer of Punk ROH DVD that came out?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Miz looks extra retarded on that cover but otherwise its nice.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Miz is surely one of the least intimidating wrestlers that there has ever been, who isn't a dwarf, woman or jobber.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Miz wishes he was as intimidating as a woman like Bull Nakano.

Then again half the WWE roster probably does.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

My problem with HBK/Bret WM 12 isn't the rest holds or anything like that. The problem I have with it is that Shawn spent 40 minutes working Bret's arm and Bret just no sold everything.

I'm not a fan of any of the iron man matches tbh. Lesnar/Angle is extremely overrated in my book.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I actually like the iron man, but Survivor Series 92 bored me on last watch.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

will94 said:


> Nice cover for the EC 2012 DVD/BluRay:


I had to double take because I thought Kofi had a skinhead.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Rey Mysterio: The Biggest Little Man 
The Legacy of Stone Cold Steve Austin
Viva La Raza! The Legacy of Eddie Guerrero

Any of these worth buying for £6.99?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd say they all are. Austin's DVD probably could've been better, but it's got some good stuff.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

That cover's good but they could have at least centered the Elimination Chamber logo. You get all that space for RAW and then SD is just like half the person. Although that may just be because it's a blu ray cover. I imagine the dvd looks better.


Arnold Tricky said:


> Rey Mysterio: The Biggest Little Man
> The Legacy of Stone Cold Steve Austin
> Viva La Raza! The Legacy of Eddie Guerrero
> 
> Any of these worth buying for £6.99?


Yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Toast. said:


> http://www.silvervision.co.uk/category/Extra-Sale-Items/page1.html
> 
> More titles added to the already massive sale on SilverVision for those in the UK & Europe. (Y)


Wow their prices are fantastic and selection is even better. Anybody on her from the US order from this site before? If so how long does it take to get here? Finally, I need a region 2 DVD player to plays these correct?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Wow their prices are fantastic and selection is even better. Anybody on her from the US order from this site before? If so how long does it take to get here? Finally, I need a region 2 DVD player to plays these correct?


The site is exclusive to Europe, no US buyers unfortunately.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The site is exclusive to the Europe, no US buyers unfortunately.


Well fuck. I was afraid you'd say that. I see these on ebay and amazon now and again.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> That cover's good but they could have at least centered the Elimination Chamber logo. You get all that space for RAW and then SD is just like half the person. Although that may just be because it's a blu ray cover. I imagine the dvd looks better.


I noticed that too and it was bothering me a little bit.

Also yeah, all those sets are worth watching.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Brye said:


> That's a nice cover. (Y)
> 
> Sort of related to WWE, anyone get the Summer of Punk ROH DVD that came out?


Im very new to ROH. I have only seen a few matches here and there on you tube. I will probably check this DVD set out though. Looks like it could be pretty good.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*The Epic Journey Of Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson*

_Documentary_

I was really skeptical when this DVD was first announced, for a couple of reasons. I mean, just look at the title, The Epic Journey Of Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson ? Is this another one of those "experience" documentaries that has little to do with wrestling ? I expected a heavy emphasis on The Rock's movie career (Because of Vince's obsession with being mainstream) , but when I watched the documentary I was pleasantly surprised.

The documentary covers all facets of The Rock's career pretty well, and also shows a more personal side to The Rock before his wrestling days, bringing in guys like Warren Sapp to be interviewed. Loved the detail shown on his rivalries with Triple H, Mankind, and Stone Cold. You could really tell that at one point, there was a professional animosity between Rock and HHH. Rock also dosen't hold back (neither does anyone else) when he says that his look really helped him get to the top.

Rock's movie career isn't brought up until halfway through the Doc, and although there's a little bit there about that, there isn't a substantial amount of time dedicated to the actor Dwayne Johnson, and this is more about The Rock. My main issue with this documentary, is when Rock talks about never going away, saying that he means it this time. I'm not sure if I believe him on that one, but nevertheless, this is a great documentary, and the main focus of the set. You can't go too much further into detail. For a person who is iffy on The Rock, I say watch this documentary, it is worth it.

*8.5/10*

_Matches_


Disc 2
Rock/Windham/Roberts/Mero vs Goldust/Lawler/Crush/Helmsley: ***1/4*
Rock vs HHH Ladder: ******
Rock vs Mankind vs Shamrock Cage: **** 3/4*
Rock vs Mankind I Quit: ***** *
Rock vs Austin: ******


Disc 3
Rock vs HHH vs Angle: **** 1/4*
Rock/Taker vs Edge/Christian: ***3/4*
Rock vs Flair: *****
Rock vs Lesnar: **** 3/4*
Rock vs Hogan: ***3/4* 

Although many may disagree with me on this, I don't like this match listing. It certainly isn't horrible, but there is so much you can put on this. His debut match is passable and I can see why it's on there, but in no way shape or form was it anything great. The HHH ladder match and Austin Backlash match are both borderline classics, but both could be found on other DVD's. 

The best thing about this match listing was the Breakdown Cage match, and the Royal Rumble I Quit match. The Breakdown Cage match would have easily been a **** encounter for me, except that the psychology is a little fucked, and the Royal Rumble match might be one of the only matches that gets a high rating for it's pure BRUTALITY. I mean DAMN, Foley takes a beating.

Why were the SS Triple Threat and Rock/Lesnar on this set ? Not only were they on previous sets, they were on the SAME SET (History Of The WWE Championship). Neither is really "Classic" either, although Rock/Brock is pretty great. The Rock/Taker tag was okay, but it wasn't necessary to the set, same with Rock/Hogan II. Flair/Rock was a good gem that I enjoyed quite a bit, and I probably overrated it alongside the Hogan match aswell.

Last thing, LOVE the Hollywood Rock promo's. My favorite incarnation of The Rock BY FAR. My issue is that there aren't enough of them. Seriously, FOUR segments, and that's it. This guy has LOADS of classic material, and you show his return (Already on DVD), and his shitty Wrestlemania segment that slowed down the pace of the show ? Come on WWE !

At the end of the day though, the matches are okay enough, Half the promo's are TOP NOTCH, and the Documentary ROCKED (Pun Intended). Pick this up if you are a DVD collector, a fan of Rock, or a fan of Wrestling Documentaries in general. You won't be disappointed.

*8/10*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Wow their prices are fantastic and selection is even better. Anybody on her from the US order from this site before? If so how long does it take to get here? Finally, I need a region 2 DVD player to plays these correct?


Your local used video game/DVD store will probably have better prices to be honest. Discs are usually tested to see if they work so there's no risk of getting a bum copy, and the cases don't really tend to get damaged except for covers on boxsets. Even then, surface scratches.

Is there really gonna be a new ECW set? Excellent.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Your local used video game/DVD store will probably have better prices to be honest. Discs are usually tested to see if they work so there's no risk of getting a bum copy, and the cases don't really tend to get damaged except for covers on boxsets. Even then, surface scratches.


I have never seen the tagged claasics at a used game store but I do look now and again. I have found some good deals.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

The Epic Journey Of Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson - 8/10

It does a great job covering The Rocks life and career. I was pleasantly surprised to see Mankind, Triple H, Austin and many other people all taking part in the documentary. Very nice DVD, and I learned a few things I didn't know as well.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> Like what?


Not sure offhand. I had far-=more-important things to do offline today, so I tried my best to forget it since I watched it before the previous post. (Think it's called "selective amnesia", blocking-out painful memories... Like Drew matches.)



Yeah1993 said:


> I wasn't comparing their performances at the Rumble (was Riley even at it?) my post about the Rumble was that Drew looked good even in while getting squashed for one minute against Brodus Clay.


Of course he looked good getting squashed:

1] It's what's supposed to happen.
2] For that reason, little to no work involved.

Also, Segunda, I am far from a member of Riley's fan club,... But anyone who talks about Drew being better at anything (even the oft-called "fundamentals"), or ADR being all that decent at several factors, & talks about Matt Hardy's "best" years (as though he had many one might call good) makes their argument not even worth a scan from me.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

If he's getting squashed in one minute, then he obviously isn't the one made to look good. My point was every other Clay squash had people with no personality taking offense while Drew was yelling and tried to get the upper-hand with a flurry of punches and shit so Brodus wouldn't get his offense going (which he did anyway but yeah; one minute squash). That sticks out to me above every other Ckay except maybe the first one b/c it was the first one (even though Curt Hawkins was shitty and pretty much no-sold the gimmick while on the outside).


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> If he's getting squashed in one minute, then he obviously isn't the one made to look good.


Or maybe he's the one they're trying to make look good, but carrying him would be tougher than doing so to Henry & Show simultaneously.



Yeah1993 said:


> My point was every other Clay squash had people with no personality taking offense while Drew was yelling and tried to get the upper-hand with a flurry of punches and shit so Brodus wouldn't get his offense going (which he did anyway but yeah; one minute squash).


Entirely understandable it would stand out b/c it was different from every other one... But who's to say which/who is right? (Outside of the fact the majority have happened the other way.)


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

How long does it approximately take for silvervision to ship to the rest of Europe (Netherlands)? Was thinking about picking up the Wrestlemania 21 dvd now it's on sale.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

TJChurch said:


> Also, Segunda, I am far from a member of Riley's fan club,... But anyone who talks about Drew being better at anything (even the oft-called "fundamentals"), or ADR being all that decent at several factors, & talks about Matt Hardy's "best" years (as though he had many one might call good) makes their argument not even worth a scan from me.


AKA...I hate Mcintyre but I can't be arsed discussing why I don't like him. All I've seen you do is laugh at other's opinions, continually make jokes (just like Drew matches etc) and then add little to the conversation bar the Brodus Clay squash.

I've given you info as to why Mcintyre is thought of highly and given evidence of where this shines in matches, watch the match and come back to me with a counter argument or don't watch the match but explain why you think Drew's bumping, offence etc is overated by me and try to add to the discussion: which is what makes this thread one of the better ones on the site since a niche of posters congregate and discuss at length matches and wrestlers.

If you really are just gonna slate people and then not even bother trying to back up what you're arguing against then you're best off posting about DVD related stuff and just quietly laughing when the rest of us discuss at length workers and wrestlers, who's good and who's shit etc because atm you're trying to debate whilst giving a piss poor effort and everyone else is trying to at least explain their argument beyond 'he sucks'.

Mcintyre is a top 5 guy in the company for me at his peak, probably only Bryan, face Christian, Mysterio, heel Punk and maybe Wrestlemania Undertaker are better than him. Masters was damn close when he was on the roster and Bourne with a consistent push could be one of the absolute best and Rey's successor but sadly it looks like he's screwed that up for himself.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I picked up Raw The Beginning: The Best of Seasons 1 & 2 (1993-1994) and WWE: The Greatest Cage Matches of All Time today. 

Pretty excited about the second one because it's got Savage v Warrior in a cage a few days after Royal Rumble 1991 at a house show just days before I saw this main event at a house show. Both used and cheap on amazon. Anyone own these and if so could you post a review? Thanks guys.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> Although many may disagree with me on this, I don't like this match listing. It certainly isn't horrible, but there is so much you can put on this. His debut match is passable and I can see why it's on there, but in no way shape or form was it anything great. The HHH ladder match and Austin Backlash match are both borderline classics, but both could be found on other DVD's.


 I completely agree. I have honestly noticed that the match selection on these compilation DVD/Blu-rays are getting much worse. The matches on the Austin set were lazy, the matches on the Edge DVD are predictable, and I was legitimately surprised at how poor the match selection was here.

I think the only reasons to get this were the "I Quit" match against Mankind, which appears to have been blurred more professionally, the gem against Ric Flair, the rematch against Hogan, and the blu-ray exclusive against Awesome Truth. But for a blu-ray release, there's not a lot of matches, and some of the choices are too obvious.

I really wish WWE would try to incorporate more gems in the set, like one of the times he TEAMED with Hogan, against Christian & Lance Storm, or against Hall & Nash. Or the match against Y2J on 11/05/01, where he won the WCW Title back? Or the Iron Man match against HHH?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I bought the new Rock DVD set because it was on sale new for $12.99 here so that was too cheap to pass up. I have yet to watch the doc but the matches left a lot to be desired. There are about 3-5 matches I wish were on there instead but it's awesome to have the I Quit match on dvd now. 

Agreed the matches on the Austin DVD could have been better (again there are 3-5 different matches I wish they added instead) but the Austin doc is awesome IMHO. I got that used for $10.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

On the topic of match selections for compilation sets. I was thinking about what matches CM Punk would choose for his upcoming set, and got me thinking about matches I would love to see. I've only included matches that either a) aren't yet available b) I personally don't own. While there are some glaring omissions, I'll explain. Here's what I'd love to see:

-vs. John Morrison – ECW World Heavyweight Title - ECW – September 4th, 2007

-vs. John Morrison – ECW – October 9th, 2007 - Their best rematch for the title.

-vs. Chavo Guerrero – Gulf of Mexico Mach – ECW - February 2nd, 2008 - Awesome Attitude Era like brawl.

-vs. Chavo Guerrero – ECW World Heavyweight Title – ECW – March 4th, 2008 - Their last match and best match together.


-vs. Edge – World Heavyweight Championship – RAW – June 30th, 2008 - MITB cash in.

-vs. Chris Jericho – Steel Cage Match for the World Heavyweight Championship – RAW – September 15th, 2008 - This is as close as they came to a storyline when Y2J won the scramble match for Punk's vacated title.

-vs. Chris Jericho – RAW – December 22, 2008 - Royal Rumble qualified I believe, and proof of what they could do.

-vs. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy - World Heavyweight Championship – June 15, 2009 - During a RAW NOC event.

-vs. Jeff Hardy – World Heavyweight Championship – The Bash 2009 - The only ppv match of their series not released in a set.

-vs. Jeff Hardy – World Heavyweight Championship – SmackDown - August 7th, 2009 - The very middle of their feud. Not a great match, but still an important part of the series.

-vs. The Undertaker – SmackDown - September 25th 2009 - Again, the only match of theirs not on DVD. 

-vs. Rey Mysterio – SmackDown - February 12th 2010 - Ditto, great match leading up to WM XXVI.

-vs. Rey Mysterio – Extreme Rules 2010 - The only one he won.

-vs. Randy Orton – Last Man Standing Match - Extreme Rules 2011

-vs. John Cena – WWE Championship – SummerSlam 2011 - the MITB match will obviously be included, this would be a great blu-ray exclusive.

-vs. Alberto Del Rio – WWE Championship – Survivor Series 2011 - Second WWE Title win.

That's what I would like to see.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Is Punk's ladder match with Hardy at Summerslam on a DVD set or just on the Summerslam DVD itself?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Is Punk's ladder match with Hardy at Summerslam on a DVD set or just on the Summerslam DVD itself?


It's on the best ppv matches of '09-'10 DVD as well. (Y)

And I like that list. I'd add Punk/Burke from JD '07 though.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'd remove any sighting of Chavo from Punk's set. If it were up to me I'd give Chavo the "Benoit" treatment on every DVD release .


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Why can't we just give Crackhead Hardy the Benoit treatment


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have never been a fan of the Hardy's at all. Flair called Foley a "glorified stuntman" but what does that make the Hardy Boys.... Evel Knievel?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Matt is (or...was) really good. Jeff sucked 99% of the time, but his high end singles matches are probably better than Matt's high end matches (for example, the HHH match from... No Mercy(?) is slightly better than Matt Vs Edge at Unforgiven. IMO). But Matt has a TON of good-great matches that Jeff simply doesn't have.

I liked most of their tag work though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jeff/Punk, Jeff/Trips, Jeff/HBK, Jeff/Cena were all Jeff matches I liked. He had a couple solid ones with Edge too.

The Cyber Sunday Jeff/HHH match is pretty damn good. Not as good as NM but still really strong.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

The Punk/Jeff feud was great. I loved when Punk came out dressed like Jeff and made fun of him. The whole gothic gimmick is/was stupid imho.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I think Jeff had some good matches w/ Umaga too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jesus, idk how I forgot that since Umaga is one of my favorites of all time. Those matches owned. (Y)


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Best of Sting, anyone?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Best of Sting, anyone?


Best of Sting meaning what matches would we like to see on a Best of Sting collection?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

What is Sting's best work. So yeah I guess


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Silvervision is fantastic at the moment so many PPVs for a fiver. English DVD collectors use that site if you haven't already.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

You can't go wrong with... any Vader/Sting matches. I'm not as high on the "popular" ones as most people, and prefer the somewhat less known/liked ones more, but yeah, I don't think I'd call any of them less than "good" and most are great.

Sting/Regal from GAB 96 is awesome, one of my favourite Sting matches though its a total Regal show imo.

Then you have Sting/Cactus, the most well known match between the 2 from 1992, as well as a "Submit or Surrender" (essentially an I Quit match) match from TV in 91 which is really good too.

Not in any way high on any of the Flair matches. Most of them were just the same sequence repeated over 30 to 60 minutes until the match was over.

Once he becomes "crow" Sting there is almost NOTHING I would recommend outside of a match with DDP on Nitro in 99.


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Silvervision is fantastic at the moment so many PPVs for a fiver. English DVD collectors use that site if you haven't already.


It really is great. So lucky to have that in Britain, i've bought about 15 dvd's from there in the last month. Now they have got a sale with 100 dvd's in it so going to buy a few more this week. Probably go for the new Rey Mysterio one, the World Heavyweight Championship, best of Smackdown 2009-10 and a couple of PPV's.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I made a list of 15-20 Sting matches for a DVD set a few weeks ago on here but can't find it.

Question about this Silvervision website. It is rather awesome and I'd like to give them a bunch of my money. Is there anyone in the UK who would buy for me and I could pay them? If not I understand but it would be amazing to get a lot of that stuff.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

I bought all the Hardy tag collections I know to exist (even "Twist Of Fate", though I _now_ believe it to be largely singles) b/c I love their tag work, but Matt has FAR less good singles matches than Jeff... Though I think they get better later, as many were trying to not outshine him.

As for the post that seemed specifically directed at me...



Segunda Caida said:


> ...I hate Mcintyre but I can't be arsed discussing why I don't like him.


No need; It is those that _like_ him that need to discuss. Those that don't have their reasons shown any time he gets in the ring.



Segunda Caida said:


> All I've seen you do is laugh at other's opinions, continually make jokes (just like Drew matches etc) and then add little to the conversation bar the Brodus Clay squash.


Perhaps I am making jokes because most things said here (by fans of Drew & Matt, especially) start me laughing.



Segunda Caida said:


> I've given you info as to why Mcintyre is thought of highly and given evidence of where this shines in matches, watch the match and come back to me with a counter argument or don't watch the match but explain why you think Drew's bumping, offence etc is overated by me and try to add to the discussion: which is what makes this thread one of the better ones on the site since a niche of posters congregate and discuss at length matches and wrestlers.


I would watch the evidence of where his offense shines, etc., if you gave me any. However you have not. Understand this is not your fault in the least; A match cannot be named that does not exist. (To be honest, I started to get excited when he came on the screen during the recent near-firing storyline on "SD.".. Like the end of the PG era, I thought this was the long-awaited onscreen appearance of something viewers had been begging for.)



Segunda Caida said:


> If you really are just gonna slate people and then not even bother trying to back up what you're arguing against then you're best off posting about DVD related stuff and just quietly laughing when the rest of us discuss at length workers and wrestlers, who's good and who's shit etc because atm you're trying to debate whilst giving a piss poor effort and everyone else is trying to at least explain their argument beyond 'he sucks'.


I am not attempting to slate anyone. If you see me as not even attempting to back up my arguments, then I am sorry for the problems with your perspective. However, I will admit I don't say much when talking about why a wrestler sucks, as it is largely a business that can be seen, so I don't feel I should need to. (If you want to debate the better/worse of Cena, Punk, Austin, Rock, or many others, I'll take part. If you want to debate the better/worse of Drew, I'll be there the second he even gets a good.)



Segunda Caida said:


> Mcintyre is a top 5 guy in the company for me at his peak, probably only Bryan, face Christian, Mysterio, heel Punk and maybe Wrestlemania Undertaker are better than him.


Aren't you the guy who began the post saying you hate him?! I'll debate opinions with you when you decide what yours is.



Segunda Caida said:


> Masters was damn close when he was on the roster and Bourne with a consistent push could be one of the absolute best and Rey's successor but sadly it looks like he's screwed that up for himself.


Way to mention several others as a way to veer off-topic when you realize you're arguing with yourself &/or failing to make a point. (Though I'd also be happy to discuss any of those with you.)


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Survivor Series 2004*

_Kidman vs Spike vs Mysterio vs Chavo_

HOT opener that gets the crowd pumped for the show. Mysterio is on his A game here, performing spots that are a throwback to his insane WCW days. Kidman is pretty damn vicious in this also, and the two carry this match right from the get go. Chavo is OKAY, but DAMN is Spike horrible in this match. He just slows it down big time here, and sucked the life out of it.

That's not what the opener should be about. If Spike was decent in this match, it would be bumped up half a star, but there are some points where he sucks the life out of this. Great match and perfect choice for an opener though

**** 1/4*

_Christian vs Benjamin_

OH FUCK YES. I absolutely LOVE this match with all of my being. Shelton is in his absolute prime here, while Christian gives it his all as well in this one. Shelton shows alot of athleticism in this contest, doing flips and all sorts of crazy shit like there's no tomorrow. Damn I wish he was pushed harder. GIVE HIM A LEGITIMATE MANAGER DAMNIT!

Christian surprisingly has some fans here. The way he screams to the crowd "I'm Captain Charisma" while he's beating Shelton and the crowd actually cheers a bit, speaks to me that Christian was more over then I gave him credit for. Both men brought it in this contest, although I don't see that much love for it on the IWC. Fantastic.

******

_Guerrero/Cena/RVD/Show vs Angle/Jindrak/Reigns/Carlito_

Traditional Survivor Series tag here. Starts off as a 4-3 handicap match here, with Kurt doing most of the work for the heel team, as he should be doing. Kurt gets alot of shit from people, but he's pretty damn solid in this contest. The crowd is so hot for Cena here that it's ridiculous, and he dosen't even get tagged into the match once. The only person on the face team who is eliminated is RVD.

This is mostly Eddie vs Kurt here, with Big Show and Angle's goons sprinkled in. Kurt's facial expression when he is surprised by Big Show is priceless, and speaks to his ability as an entertainer as well. Pretty good match here, starts off slow, but gradually explodes with finishers and eliminations.

*****

_Undertaker vs Heidenreich_

Alot of people hate on this match because it's a simple, bread and butter Undertaker vs random big heel match. That's why I like it though. Nobody really bought Heidenreich as a threat here, but with Heyman involved in the match, they made me believe that Taker could potentially lose here. Taker hits all of his trademark moves, Heidenreich gets some low blows and other heel tactics in, and Undertaker finishes him with the Chokeslam and Tombstone. TOTALLY formulaic, but again, I love these Taker matches. Decent stuff overall.

*** 1/2*

_Lita vs Trish_

Damn, these two had a great series of matches so this should be no exception ! The match starts and these two go to the floor. DAMN this is gonna be a brawl...Then Lita cracks Trish with a chair and ends this match in a DQ, 1:30 into the match. Terrible chairshot too. The beatdown is on, as the redhead DESTROYS Trish here, leading to the first Women's match to main event Raw. These two had the best chemistry of two Women wrestlers in history, but this was really a setup match.

*N/A*

_JBL vs Booker T_

This match gets alot of shit for being bad, but HONESTLY, I don't see why people think it's THAT bad. I mean it's no masterpiece or anything, but it's certainly a decent match. Since JBL really didn't have that much credibility as champion, we were led to believe that he could lose the title at any given PPV. This is what made his title reign so awesome IMO, you kept being surprised that he kept winning so often.

JBL has some really vanilla offense in this match, but Booker is pretty good, even attempting a Houston Hangover at one point and missing. Orlando Jordan interferes 87567567 times during this match, but it makes sense, as Booker had destroyed Orlando numerous times in weeks before. JBL does a Million Dollar Dream here (Or a variation of it), proving that he INDEED rips off Ted Dibiase. A good, standard match here, with a few exciting moments. Then again, I loved JBL's reign in 04-05

*** 3/4*

_Orton/Jericho/Benoit/Maven vs HHH/Batista/Snitsky/Edge_

Yes, Maven and Gene Snitsky are in the main event. This is for the control of Raw for 4 weeks. However, that dosen't take away from the actual match itself, which is pretty damned awesome. Starts off 4-3, with Maven being injured earlier in the night. Benoit and Edge start this off and have a pretty good exchange with leads us to Batista/Orton in a battle of the future. Benoit goes suplex crazy On HHH and I love it. Damn, him and Trips has some sick chemistry together, and those suplexes looked awesome. Double flying headbutt and Benoit is just amazing here.

But of course he's the first one eliminated, by Triple H no doubt. Maven comes back and ACTUALLY gets Batista eliminated. WOW. This made me go crazy at the time, even though it's MAVEN for fuck sakes. Pure excitement here as Snitsky gets Dq'ed with a SICK chairshot to Maven, leading to HHH getting the pin. Edge and Jericho mess up timing on a spear which leads us to Edge/Trips vs Orton.

This actually works as it gives Orton a feeling of resiliency. Two RKO's from nowhere end this thing. The RKO out of the Pedigree was one of the best RKO's/Sequences that I've ever seen. This match is just EXCITING. It drags you in, flows nicely with some good psychology, and it actually has STRUCTURE. If Benoit had more time in this I would have rated it higher, but this KICKED ASS ANYWAYS.

******

_Thoughts_

Now I may get some shit for this because many people hate on this show, but I loved it. Honestly it was a really good show, with not a single bad match on the card. We saw a hot opener, some decent formula matches, and two AWESOME **** matches. The Lita/Trish thing may have pissed some people off, but it was an angle, that kept the storyline going. If you are a fan of Benjamin or Classic Survivor Series matches, give this one a watch. Not the GREATEST PPV in the world now, mind you, but pretty good and solid. A personal nostalgiac favourite of mine.

*7.5/10*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*your favourite wrestling dvd*

Out of all the wrestling dvds you own, which is your favourite? Mine would have to be wrestlemania 21 as it was the first wrestlemania i ever watched.


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: your favourite wrestling dvd*

Sorry JD but its a recycled topic.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Nice to see some love for Christian/Shelton :mark:. Though I liked Undertaker/Heidenreich a lot more than you:



Spoiler: maybe I'm crazy



The Undertaker Vs Heidenreich – Survivor Series 14/11/2004

After costing The Undertaker the WWE Title at No Mercy, and running a car into the hearse that The Undertaker was knocked out in, The Undertaker damn sure wanted revenge… but it was Heidenreich that demanded this match! Heidenreich wears a straight jacket down to the ring, and given the fact he wanted a match with the Dead Man, he definitely needs it!

Believe it or not, this match was NOT a request! I actually wanted to watch it again, because I always remember this actually being a good match. So, time to see if I am as crazy as Heidenreich himself .

Match starts with both men staring each other down in their own ways. Undertaker standing completely still, with Heidenreich moving around while never taking his eyes off the Dead Man. Just a small thing for Heidenreich to do to help put over his gimmick more.

Some awesome, and I mean fucking AWESOME strikes by The Undertaker put him in control at the beginning, but Paul Heyman on the outside helps distract the referee a couple of times allowing Heidenreich to target (and I can’t believe I’m actually typing this lol) the balls of the Dead Man. Thankfully this tactic is just to create an opening (do I even need to put a joke here?), but it seems the Dead Man has balls of steel, and he quickly regains control of the match while battling on the outside!

Back in the ring The Undertaker attempts Old School for the second time, this time actually landing it. When he hits the move, I’m pretty sure he grabs his balls to sell the previous attacks too. That’s right; The Undertaker is selling his balls. And again it’s his balls that cause The Undertaker to lose control when he runs at Heidenreich in the corner with a big boot and gets caught on the ropes. Usually he catches himself knee first in this situation, but I guess in keeping with the story of the match, he goes balls first this time.

Heidenreich tries to wear down The Undertaker as the Dead Man is constantly fighting for control. Some pretty great exchanges between the two during this time as well. Undertaker keeps using his strikes to keep himself in the match, and Heidenreich has some pretty good strikes too, as well as a great looking clothesline.

As the match goes on, Heidenreich continues to keep up with the veteran Undertaker, constantly matching his move for move and punch for punch, which seems to frustrate the Dead Man. Nothing he does is enough to put Heidenreich away, or even keep him down for long.

A rookie mistake allows The Undertaker to hit the Last Ride out of the corner, but not even THAT ends the match, as Heidenreich, despite being completely insane, is able to grab the ropes.

A little more back and forth action, and Undertaker hits the chokeslam, and finally puts Heidenreich away with a huge Tombstone! After the match The Undertaker sits in the corner and almost looks shocked that Heidenreich was able to last this long against him, and was able to take so much punishment and dish out more than his fair share too.

Well, turns out I wasn’t crazy; this match IS good. Really good, and perhaps a hidden gem as I doubt many people would look at the card for Survivor Series 2004 and expect this match to be good. Heidenreich actually looked great in the match, matching Undertaker blow for blow throughout the match. Nobody really gets a control segment; it’s very much a back and forth match for the entire contest with both men trying to put the other away. One of the better “big man vs big man” matches I can remember.

Rating: ***3/4


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: your favourite wrestling dvd*

rise and fall of WCW .. even tho it was a bit bias


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

KingCal said:


> Nice to see some love for Christian/Shelton :mark:. Though I liked Undertaker/Heidenreich a lot more than you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are your thoughts on their casket match from Royal Rumble 2005?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Smith_Jensen said:


> What are your thoughts on their casket match from Royal Rumble 2005?


Been a few years since I watched it, but this is what I wrote about it back then:



Spoiler: meep



Heidenreich Vs The Undertaker - Casket Match

The Undertaker's third casket match at the RR. Maybe this year he could win...

Before the match stated, there was a backstage segment between Heidenreich and Snitksy. Very disturbing to say the least...

For christs sake, how long did they take to bring the casket out? If people think The Undertaker's entrance is long, he just got out lasted by the casket!

These 2 men had already had a one on one match at Survivor Series a couple of months earlier, and while I don't know what other people think to it, I rather enjoyed it. It wasn't a classic by any means, but Heidenreich really impressed me, and The Undertaker was able to carry him to a decent match.

Some back and forth action, until The Undertaker locks in the triangle choke, and Snitsky comes out to attack 'Taker. The fans chant for Kane as The Undertaker gets double teamed. They ask for the casket to be opened, and Kane is in it! He is out to get Snitsky, who he was having a brutal rivalry with at the time.

Kane and Snitsky fight to the back, leaving 'Taker and Heidenreich in the ring. Heidenreich starts to kick the casket and look at it funny, allowing The Undertaker to recover. Heidenreich manages to remain in control though, and pushed the casket towards 'Taker, in a pretty crappy spot since 'Taker was clearing under the ring when the casket was supposed to run him over.

They make up for the poor spot with a great spot. 'Taker puts Heidenreich's head inside the casket, then does hit leg drop from the apron onto the casket lid! "Holy Shit" chants from the crowd, and for good reason. Heidenreich actually comes back from this pretty quickly, hitting a high impact move, but 'Taker also comes back with a running DDT, followed by a pretty crappy chokeslam, and a Tombstone. The Undertaker rolls him into the casket, and the match is over.

Not quite as good as their SS match IMO, but still decent. The Undertaker has finally won a casket match at a RR event!

With Snitsky and Kane making appearances in this match, there were rumours going around that there was going to be a tag match at WrestleMania, but thankfully The Undertaker was put in a great match/feud with Orton, and Kane was placed in the first MITB ladder match.

Rating: **


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

I loved the Jericho/Maven/Benoit/Orton vs. HHH/Batista/Edge/Snitsky match from SS 04. I'd go **** on it too. 

Picking 1 favorite out of my collection would be pretty much impossible, though one of the first to jump to mind is Rumble 01 (which I actually don't have anymore, let a friend borrow it yrs ago and never seen it since, same with WM17), Savage's dvd jumps out too, I wasn't a Savage fan as a kid because I started watching around 1998 when I was 8 or 9 and obviously had no clue about the business and really paying attention to workrate/pyschology, etc. 

With that said, after watching Savages dvd I became a fan, easily one of my favorite dvds, and I remember thoroughly enjoying every minute of it. Lot of guys on here are Savage fans and I never really understood why until I watched his dvd. I highly recommend it to ANYone.

Bought Rocks new dvd earlier, mainly for the I Quit match from the 99 Rumble. I promptly watched it when I got home and loved it. This was the first show I ever watched as my mom and dad bought the ppv for my brother and I when it aired. I was a huge mark back then so this just brings back memories. I remember being shocked when Vince won the Rumble and when Foley "quit" haha. Huge nostalgia points this gets from me. The match itself is still good I think, the numerous chair shots while handcuffed that Foley recieves is just brutal. Rock played his role well and it just helped solidifie him even more in the main event scene. Good stuff.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: your favourite wrestling dvd*



Jimmy Fly Half said:


> Sorry JD but its a recycled topic.


Just answer the question or ignore it. Be nice sucka!


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

greendayedgehead said:


> Best of Sting, anyone?


Since there is a likelihood that this would be produced before Sting leaves TNA, I obviously didn't include anything from TNA. I just included everything I wanted to see, since I never really watched WCW pre-'95. In reverse chronological order:

-vs. Jeff Jarrett - Halloween Havoc 2000
-vs. Vampiro - Human Torch Match - The Great American Bash 2000
-vs. Hulk Hogan - WCW World Heavyweight Title - Fall Brawl 1999
-vs. Hulk Hogan - WCW World Heavyweight Title - Nitro - August 23, 1999
-vs. Ric Flair - For Control of WCW - Nitro - July 19, 1999
-vs. Goldberg - Slamboree 1999
-vs. Ric Flair - Nitro - April 12, 1999
-w/The Warrior vs. Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart - Nitro - October 11, 1998
-vs. Goldberg - Nitro - September 14th, 1998
-vs. Scott Hall - WCW World Heavyweight Title - Uncensored 1998
-vs. Hollywood Hogan - WCW World Heavyweight Title - Nitro - December 29, 1997
-w/ Lex Luger vs. The Outsiders - Hog Wild 1996
-vs. Ric Flair vs. Lex Luger - Starrcade 1995
-vs. Ric Flair - World War 3 1995


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Christian/Shelton was a great match for the IC title. It was my MOTN at survivor series 2004


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

TJChurch said:


> No need; It is those that _like_ him that need to discuss. Those that don't have their reasons shown any time he gets in the ring.


Rubbish, a discussion goes both ways. The Christian match from late July (I want to say around the 20th) 2010 is his best match, supreme workover starting from the genius and creative transition spot. Consistently nasty offence directed at the limb, everything from control offence to counters revolve around Christian's injured arm and it even plays into the finish, you couldn't ask for more. At the end of the day its up to you to cite why you don't agree with others just as much as the onus is on us to enlighten you.





TJChurch said:


> Perhaps I am making jokes because most things said here (by fans of Drew & Matt, especially) start me laughing.


Oh hey, you're still a jackass. Once again enlighten me as to why Mcintyre sucks and is awful and capable of being carried by a piss poor wrestler like Riley, and try to do it without mentioning how hysterical my argument is. That gets you nowhere and is a blatant red flag that you're trying to ridicule my opinion without having to offer much in the way of a discussion, because you can't be arsed to.




TJChurch said:


> I would watch the evidence of where his offense shines, etc., if you gave me any. However you have not. Understand this is not your fault in the least; A match cannot be named that does not exist. (To be honest, I started to get excited when he came on the screen during the recent near-firing storyline on "SD.".. Like the end of the PG era, I thought this was the long-awaited onscreen appearance of something viewers had been begging for.)


v Christian July & August 2010, v Masters August 2010 and May 2011 Superstars, v Mysterio March 2011, v Bourne Superstars 2011. Those are some of his best matches along with his great performance in the 2011 Elimination Chamber: the Christian and Masters matches feature his brilliant control segments mixed with nasty offence, great build to Masters and Christian playing FIP by bumping big early in the match to establish his opponents have the momentum. Consistent limb work with callback spots that tie into the match and the finish, thus ensuring the work adds depth and is never rendered meaningless by being blown off into the babyface comeback.




TJChurch said:


> I am not attempting to slate anyone. If you see me as not even attempting to back up my arguments, then I am sorry for the problems with your perspective. However, I will admit I don't say much when talking about why a wrestler sucks, as it is largely a business that can be seen, so I don't feel I should need to. (If you want to debate the better/worse of Cena, Punk, Austin, Rock, or many others, I'll take part. If you want to debate the better/worse of Drew, I'll be there the second he even gets a good.)


And why exactly does he suck. You have offered/contributed nothing to why you don't like Drew, I don't even know if you find him boring, bland, his matches have no structure/flow etc. You've just said you're no fan of him without clarifying or expanding beyond such a basic position, and why even discuss Mcintyre's talent if you yourself admit you won't bother to ever add more to any discussion than a layman's definition of your opinion of him. Its like me going into the TV/Movie thread you frequently post in and say 'X movie sucks' and then leaving, I've offered little discussion or a point that can encite a reply/continue the discussion and demonstrate the thesis of my point, its just a simple post that offers little of substance and which would fall closer to trolling.






TJChurch said:


> Aren't you the guy who began the post saying you hate him?! I'll debate opinions with you when you decide what yours is.


Please demonstrate where I said I wasn't a fan of Drew, I fear your apathy towards contributing a discussion has meant you've glazed over my posts and arrived at a position I never even wrote myself. I'd hardly be arguing with you if I shared the same opinion that Mcintyre sucks would I?






TJChurch said:


> Way to mention several others as a way to veer off-topic when you realize you're arguing with yourself &/or failing to make a point. (Though I'd also be happy to discuss any of those with you.)


Wut? My last post was describing how highly I thought of Mcintyre in regards to the current roster, I added Masters because IMO he was one of the best in ring during his recent WWE run post 2009 and was evaluating how he stacked up against Drew, to demonstrate where my stance lies in regards to Mcinytre. Not to mention it also allows for further discussion if people want me to later elaborate why I'm fond of Bourne or Masters etc, you should try it sometime instead of half assing a reply.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

If a Sting DVD set came out I hope it would look like this. I left off a few obvious matches (V Hogan at Starrcade 1997 but thats on a lot of DVDs), a couple Clash of the Champions matches that will probably be on that DVD set coming in May and a couple classic bouts with Flair...anyway here we go......

Blade Runners V Jackson and Doll 
Sting V Ric Flair Clash of the Champions 1
Sting & Nikita Koloff V Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard Great American Bash 1988
Sting V Barry Windham Clash of the Champions 3
Sting & Ric Flair V Terry Funk & The Great Muta Halloween Havoc 1989
Sting V Great Muta Starrcade 1989
Sting V Ric Flair Great American Bash 1990
Sting V The Black Scorpion Starrcade 1990
Sting V Rick Rude Clash of the Champions 17
Sting, Nikita Koloff, Dustin Rhodes, Ricky Steamboat & Barry Windham V Arn Anderson, Bobby Eaton, Steve Austin, Larry Zbyszko, and Rick Rude WrestleWar 1992/War Games Match

Sting V Vader Starrcade 1992
Sting & Ric Flair V Rick Rude & Vader Clash of the Champions 26
Sting V Hiroshi Hase WCW/New Japan Supershow III
Sting V Rick Rude Spring Stampede 1994
Sting V Vader Slamboree 1994
Sting V Meng (Haku) Bash at the Beach 1995
Sting V Lord Steven Regal Great American Bash 1996
Sting V Hulk Hogan Superbrawl 8 (1998)
Sting V Savage Spring Stampede 1998 
Sting V Bret Hart Halloween Havoc 1998
Sting & Warrior V Bret Hart & Hulk Hogan Nitro sometime late 1998
Sting V Flair Final Nitro


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> Rubbish, a discussion goes both ways. The Christian match from late July (I want to say around the 20th) 2010 is his best match, supreme workover starting from the genius & creative transition spot. Consistently nasty offense directed at the limb, everything from control offense to counters revolve around Christian's injured arm & it even plays into the finish, you couldn't ask for more. At the end of the day it's up to you to cite why you don't agree with others just as much as the onus is on us to enlighten you.


You end the paragraph with that sentence as though it is definitive, when it is anything but. I gave a reason why neither of us needs to back our opinion in words (reasons should be easily visible), & you argue with it?! Maybe that's why you all feel the need "to enlighten" me; Some 'Net version of liking to hear yourselves talk.



Segunda Caida said:


> Oh hey, you're still a jackass. Once again enlighten me as to why Mcintyre sucks & is awful & capable of being carried by a piss poor wrestler like Riley, & try to do it without mentioning how hysterical my argument is.


Oh, hey, you're the one who tells me to do all that in a paragraph that starts with something that couldn't be less true or further off-topic. Anyway, as I said, I don't see a reason to do this because the proof can literally be seen all over TVs, YouTube, & probably other places I am not thinking of at the moment.

I admit calling your argument hysterical gets me nowhere, similar to calling the sky blue or most grass green. However, they all do it for the same reasons: They are true & easily seen. (We'll save discussing comments about Riley for another day; Correct one mistake at a time.)



Segunda Caida said:


> ...and is a blatant red flag that you're trying to ridicule my opinion without having to offer much in the way of a discussion, because you can't be arsed to.


Oh, on the contrary, I could very well "be arsed to". But since being on this site leads me to believe your eyes & mind both work, I see no reason to. Rather, I would have no problem in/with having a discussion about how bad of a wrestler Drew is. Even so, you tell me all these things that lead me to believe you think Drew is not that bad or are in fact a fan, which takes this quickly from discussing (which could be done about a shared opinion) to debating.



Segunda Caida said:


> Those are some of his best matches along with his great performance in the 2011 Elimination Chamber: the Christian & Masters matches feature his brilliant control segments mixed with nasty offense, great build to Masters & Christian playing FIP by bumping big early in the match to establish his opponents have the momentum. Consistent limb work with callback spots that tie into the match & the finish, thus ensuring the work adds depth & is never *rendered meaningless by being blown off into the babyface comeback*.


I will admit first off that I have yet to order a "themed" Elim. Chamber PPV, so I won't/can't speak on those. As for Chris/Christian, I also have not watched many of their recent matches in a while, & have good memory of even fewer. Why? It is not that I think they are untalented (unlike... let's think... Well, the name here should be obvious), but for any number of reasons, I decided/realized I am not a fan, & find other things to do when they are on, or simply don't pay attention.

Similarly, I got used to things that happen in the average match, such as the thing I bold-faced for you above, & perhaps that (& Drew's relationship to/with them) is part of the reason I have grown to dislike him so much. Also, I am not saying he would not be good wrestling elsewhere (any number of indies, ROH, etc.), but looking at the Champion face-off I watched tonight reminds me that some can work both equally as well.



Segunda Caida said:


> And why exactly does he suck. You have offered/contributed nothing to why you don't like Drew, I don't even know if you find him boring, bland, his matches have no structure/flow etc. You've just said you're no fan of him without clarifying or expanding beyond such a basic position,


I believe I have. However, as I said above, if I have added little-to-no reason, it is largely because it is easily viewable in many places.



Segunda Caida said:


> and why even discuss Mcintyre's talent if you yourself admit you won't bother to ever add more to any discussion than a layman's definition of your opinion of him.


Why ask why if you're going to base the question on a supposition that is not true?



Segunda Caida said:


> Its like me going into the TV/Movie thread you frequently post in & say 'X movie sucks' & then leaving, I've offered little discussion or a point that can incite a reply/continue the discussion & demonstrate the thesis of my point, its just a simple post that offers little of substance & which would fall closer to trolling.


On the contrary, the two situations are not alike. In the film case, you are describing a medium that includes many different genres & styles, among other things. Especially nowadays (I blame prices), movies seem to aim (or should) to try many genres at once, & what is a good action film can make a rotten comedy, etc. Also, even within a single genre, opinions on a movie/show can vary depending on one's expectations going in, their age (& other) demographic(s), etc.

In the ring situation, there seem to be many things where the correct way to do some thing/things are agreed upon between WWE & TNA. Also, whether or not the 2 companies are in agreement, I would think the vast majority of the viewers are in agreement over the right way to do that thing(s) in 1 of the companies, & what is good/bad besides that.



Segunda Caida said:


> Please demonstrate where I said I wasn't a fan of Drew,


Currently in a search for it.... Never mind; Found it wasn't you. Maybe I would be less likely to assume incorrect things (as you have done several times about me) if some of you chose to discuss topics instead of other posters, or changed the popular topic around here to something other than fighting with me & lowering my "rep"



Segunda Caida said:


> I fear your apathy towards contributing a discussion has meant you've glazed over my posts & arrived at a position I never even wrote myself. I'd hardly be arguing with you if I shared the same opinion that Mcintyre sucks would I?


Don't fear anything about my apathy, as it does not now (nor ever) exist. Also, don't worry about me glazing over your points, as many of them are in the same place as my apathy.

As for what you would/wouldn't be doing, logic might say one thing, but I have seen proof otherwise several times here from several people.



Segunda Caida said:


> Wut? My last post was describing how highly I thought of Mcintyre in regards to the current roster, I added Masters because IMO he was one of the best in ring during his recent WWE run post 2009 & was evaluating how he stacked up against Drew, to demonstrate where my stance lies in regards to Mcinytre. Not to mention it also allows for further discussion if people want me to later elaborate why I'm fond of Bourne or Masters etc, you should try it sometime instead of half assing a reply.


I have tried it, but I stopped when the replies I got were largely attacking things I never said, making accusations/guesses about me/things I never said, & the like.

Lastly, simply must say I saw every second of Drew's match against Khali tonight, & could not point out one thing either did wrong... Enjoyed the change.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I picked up *Raw The Beginning: The Best of Seasons 1 & 2 (1993-1994)* and WWE: The Greatest Cage Matches of All Time today.
> 
> Pretty excited about the second one because it's got Savage v Warrior in a cage a few days after Royal Rumble 1991 at a house show just days before I saw this main event at a house show. Both used and cheap on amazon. Anyone own these and if so could you post a review? Thanks guys.


I have the RAW set and it's an absolute blast to sit through. I posted a review but it was a couple months back. Here's some quick ratings:

*Loser Leaves the WWF
*Ric Flair vs. Mr. Perfect - ****
_January 25, 1993_

*WWF Championship*
Bret Hart vs. Fatu - ***3/4 (real gem here)
_March 1, 1993_

Also keep an eye on both Shawn Michaels matches on Disc 1 (both very good) an an excellent KOTR qualifier between Doink & Perfect.

*2 out of 3 Falls Match
*Marty Jannetty vs. Doink the Clown - ***1/2 (another hidden gem)
_June 21, 1993_

Yokozuna/Savage & Ramon/Martel are two great Title matches. Both at ***1/4.

*WWF Championship
*Bret Hart vs. The 1-2-3 Kid - ***3/4 (seen much higher ratings on this one)
_July 11, 1994_

Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon - ***3/4
_August 1, 1994_

The thing that surprised me the most on the set was how much I enjoyed the Luger matches. Most of them are basic stuff but I really like his matches with Diesel & Crush. Also keep an eye on the awesome Doink performances throughout '93. Fuckin love Matt Bourne...


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Currently watching Summerslam 2005 again

I have a question for people who remember the ladder match between Eddy and rey.
Despite the fact that there are some classic botches for a ladder match, there is a very awkward moment around the end of the match. Rey is blocked under the ladder, eddy is climbing, then rey is pulling the ladder up, eddy is hanging on to the briefcase, then just ... fall. Eddy looks very legit upset. Then after that there is a bullshit ending with no spots, eddy is climbimb, vicky is coming then rey wins...

Do people know what was supposed to happen, i can't believe this ending was planned!
thanks guys


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I think Vickie was supposed to come earlier and missed her cue. Eddie wasn't going to fall but be talked/pulled down by her. And yeah, he was pissed; there's a close-camera angle of it floating around (on Botchamania somewhere too) where he really obviously yells the syllables to "motherfucker" slowly while pounding the mat. Pretty sure he said "Where the fuck was Vicke!?" too.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> I think Vickie was supposed to come earlier and missed her cue. Eddie wasn't going to fall but be talked/pulled down by her. And yeah, he was pissed; there's a close-camera angle of it floating around (on Botchamania somewhere too) where he really obviously yells the syllables to "motherfucker" slowly while pounding the mat. Pretty sure he said "Where the fuck was Vicke!?" too.


I also read the motherfucker syllabes! Thanks man for the answer.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

A little off topic but I was at the site and...

http://www.wwedvdnews.com/brett-mix-and-wwedvdnews-part-ways/21204/

:lmao


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I actually didn't mind the guy when he was here but that shit is one of the most pathetic things I've ever read in my life. There's a certain level of irony saying this on a wrestling forum but what a fucking loser.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Razor King said:


> A little off topic but I was at the site and...
> 
> http://www.wwedvdnews.com/brett-mix-and-wwedvdnews-part-ways/21204/
> 
> :lmao


 :matt

What a pathetic human being.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Razor King said:


> A little off topic but I was at the site and...
> 
> http://www.wwedvdnews.com/brett-mix-and-wwedvdnews-part-ways/21204/
> 
> :lmao


The first comment sums him up pretty well.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds a lot like Austin101.

Is it?


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

What a douchebag. :lmao

And what is it with everyone getting on all Savage's balls since he died? I'm not denying his talents at all, but 'making the business what it is today'? I call bullshit.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I have the RAW set and it's an absolute blast to sit through. I posted a review but it was a couple months back. Here's some quick ratings:
> 
> *Loser Leaves the WWF
> *Ric Flair vs. Mr. Perfect - ****
> ...


If I had one problem with that set it's the amount of Doink matches. I picked that up for five dollars during wwe.com's sale back in November and it was a freakin' steal. Awesome set.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Nothing wrong with plenty of Doink... as long as it was heel Doink (aka Matt Bourne). Once Bourne was fired or whatever and Doink turned face, a billion different people played him and his character ended up sucking and nobody else was as good in the ring as Bourne was for that particular character .


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WCW - 14/5/94 - Saturday Night*

Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat
****1/2


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Other than MITB & SummerSlam, any other PPV's from last year worth buying?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Boonage McBoon said:


> Sounds a lot like Austin101.
> 
> Is it?


Yeah thats him. Never had trouble with the guy but that made me laugh.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*WWE - RAW - 29/12/03*

Triple H vs Shawn Michaels
****

I must say some of my favourite parts of watching the old WCW and WWE shows is when people leave the ads in. Always something amusing especially when there foreign to me.

*WWE - Royal Rumble 2006*

Rumble Match
***1/2

*WWE Smackdown 14/4/05*

Kurt Angle vs Eddie Guerrero
***3/4


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Cactus said:


> What a douchebag. :lmao
> 
> And what is it with everyone getting on all Savage's balls since he died? I'm not denying his talents at all, but 'making the business what it is today'? I call bullshit.


Well, Savage _is_ the original "Mr. WrestleMania, the Main Event, the Show Stoppa, the Icon..." unk2


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Cactus said:


> What a douchebag. :lmao
> 
> And what is it with everyone getting on all Savage's balls since he died? I'm not denying his talents at all, but 'making the business what it is today'? I call bullshit.


I'm a huge Savage fan. Have been for about 25 years now but that is just me. Is he the best ever? No. I do think he is in the conversation though. If you ask 100 people who know nothing about wrestling to name 5-10 wrestlers I bet 90 of them say Savage. He had amazing skills on the like, his characters were awesome, he was equally as good as a face & a heel and he was a great worker. Not to mention he sold like a mother, was athletic as hell and had great crossover ability. 

I have met a few people (mostly online) who have expressed their love of Savage after he passed. Much like Pillman, Owen and Eddie. I was a huge Pillman and Owen fan and when they passed and people started licking their balls it was annoying. I expect the same thing when Flair, Sting, Hogan, Scott Hall and Bret Hart pass. Savage was my first and last favorite wrestling superstar. I have a Macho Man LJN figure, wrestling buddy, a couple posters and DVDs with old matches. To me he had it all and was made for this business and was a true trailblazer. Did he "make" the business? No but he is a legend nonetheless but I'm biased and have thought that since I was 6 years old.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

My three favourites as a little kid were Savage, Warrior, and Undertaker. Bret wasn't far behind.

Its true that people tend to glorify people after they've died, but if you couldn't see Savage for the legend he was before he died then you have issues.

Just like I believe The Rock to be, Savage was the definition of the total package. He had such a unique voice and promo style, a fantastic look whether he was heel or face, and he was an amazing worker who could seemingly have a good match against anyone.

Look at how hated he was during his feud with Ricky Steamboat in 1987, or how much of a bastard he could be during his feud with Hogan in 1989. Then compare that to his amazing run with Ric Flair in 1992 and you'll see he played the sympathetic babyface perfectly. The match at Wrestlemania 8 was a phenomenal babyface performance, so much so that you were dying to see him get revenge on Flair for being such a prick.

Savage is easily one of the greatest of all time.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What are your favourite survivior series elimination matches?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> If I had one problem with that set it's the amount of Doink matches. I picked that up for five dollars during wwe.com's sale back in November and it was a freakin' steal. Awesome set.





KingCal said:


> Nothing wrong with plenty of Doink... as long as it was heel Doink (aka Matt Bourne). Once Bourne was fired or whatever and Doink turned face, a billion different people played him and his character ended up sucking and nobody else was as good in the ring as Bourne was for that particular character .


Well, that sums up exactly what I would've said. Heel Doink is one of the best gimmicks in WWF/E history imo.



Arnold Tricky said:


> Other than MITB & SummerSlam, any other PPV's from last year worth buying?


Elimination Chamber is pretty solid but there's only five matches. Although I'm not as high on the RAW Chamber as others, the SD one is awesome and Miz/Lawler is fun. Get it if it's cheap somewhere. Extreme Rules was probably the 3rd best ppv I saw last year. Everything's at least watchable besides that terrible Country Whipping match. LMS, Ladder match, & Cage match are all good watches.


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

Arnold Tricky said:


> Other than MITB & SummerSlam, any other PPV's from last year worth buying?


I really enjoyed TLC, but I suppose a lot of that was down to me being a big fan of Zack Ryder and Daniel Bryan, so if you're not a fan of those you might not like the show as much. But other than that, I personally wouldn't really recommend paying full price for any other show from last year.

If you see them going cheap somewhere then it's a different story..


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the response.

Any decent PPV's from 07, 08, & 09? SilverVision has nearly all available at a really low price.

Also, thoughts on Breaking The Code: Behind The Walls of Chris Jericho & The Best of SmackDown! 10th Anniversary


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

RevolverSnake said:


> What are your favourite survivior series elimination matches?


The absolute best is Team WWF vs. Team Alliance at Survivor Series 2001. You get Rock, Jericho, Undertaker, Kane, Big Show vs. Austin, Angle, Booker T, Rob Van Dam, & Shane McMahon. It was the culmination of the "invasion" storyline, which may have been a disaster, but at least it went out big. The match itself is just awesome: so many storylines, so much action, 45 minutes of wrestling, entertainment, star power, and a great ending. Great match.

Team RAW vs. Team Smackdown in 2005 is also a blast. Again, it really helps that a storyline was moving this forward, one that fit in with Survivor Series. The action is great, and everyone shines. Probably the second best after '01.

Team Austin vs. Team Bischoff - 2003. The first half is a damn good match, but then it's HBK vs. Jericho, Christian, and Orton, and it's just enthralling, exciting, and heartbreaking on so many levels.

Team Orton vs. Team Triple H - 2004 - HUGE main event. Once again, good storyline going in, everyone shines. The last few minutes are amazing. And take it from me, I hated Orton's first babyface run (and just about everything between WrestleMania XX and WrestleMania 21), this was an awesome match.

And lastly, the only one without a storyline is Team Triple H vs. Team Umaga in 2007. It has a lot of star power and talent and an awesome heel team led by Umaga. It eventually turns into more of a handicap match, but an awesome handicap match.

Now I remember why I came here: I watched the Iron Man match between Triple H and The Rock today for the first time ever. Everyone always talks about how it's one of the biggest matches ever not released on DVD, and I thought I'd give it a look.

It was a lot of fun. It reminded me of a lot of the brawling they did at Backlash, WrestleMania 2000, and much of '99. But it's never boring, they trade a bunch of falls, and it was very suspensful. The ending is creative, gets a huge pop, and made a lot of sense.

But it got me thinking, does anyone have a list of EVERY Rock/HHH match availably on DVD/ (or Blu) and which sets they're on?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> What are your favourite survivior series elimination matches?


Some that I love....

The 2001 main event (far and away my fav....ending with Rock and Austin was perfect)

The Mega Powers (Hulk Hogan and Randy Savage), Hercules, Koko B. Ware, and Hillbilly Jim (with Miss Elizabeth) V The Twin Towers (Akeem and The Big Boss Man), Ted DiBiase, Haku, and The Red Rooster in 1988

The Million $ Team (Ted DiBiase, The Undertaker, and Rhythm & Blues (The Honky Tonk Man and Greg Valentine)) (with Virgil, Jimmy Hart, and Brother Love) V The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes, Koko B. Ware, and The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim Neidhart) in 1990

Marty Jannetty, Randy Savage, Razor Ramon and The 1–2–3 Kid V Irwin R. Schyster, Diesel, Rick Martel and Adam Bomb (with Harvey Wippleman) in 1993

The Hart Family (Bret Hart, Owen Hart, Bruce Hart and Keith Hart) (with Stu Hart) V Shawn Michaels and His Knights (Shawn Michaels, The Red Knight, The Blue Knight and The Black Knight) in 1993...start of the Bret/Owen rivalry

The Road Warriors (Hawk and Animal), Ahmed Johnson and Ken Shamrock V The Nation of Domination (The Rock, Faarooq, Kama Mustafa and D'Lo Brown) in 1997....was hoping this was a bigger push for Shamrock but it was not to be

Team Kingston (Kofi Kingston, Montel Vontavious Porter, Mark Henry, R-Truth, and Christian) V Team Orton (Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase, CM Punk, and William Regal) in 2009 

The King's Court (Randy Savage, Canadian Earthquake, Dino Bravo and Greg Valentine) (with Jimmy Hart and Sensational Queen Sherri) defeated The 4x4's: (Jim Duggan, Bret Hart, Ronnie Garvin and Hercules) in 1989

1998 was by far my fav Survivor Series but there were no elimination matches....I think that was Rock and Foley's best match together


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Backlash 2004*

_Ric Flair vs Shelton Benjamin_

If you read my reviews, you probably know that I absolutely LOVE Shelton from this time period. I'm also a huge fan of "old man" Flair, so naturally I thought this match rocked. Flair gets some good legwork in here, which grounds Shelton and prevents him from making the big athletic move. Flair also fails from the top rope, I spot I always mark for.

Naturally though, Shelton begins his flying stunt show, while also getting in some of his trademark moves. Flair sells like a champ here. Fantastic choice for an opener, as Flair never fails to disappoint. Shelton takes this with a second rope clothesline. Great.

*****

_Coach vs Tajiri_

This match sounds like a shitty comedy match on paper, but when the match started, it blew my fucking mind. Honestly, THE COACH USES (and does not butcher) SOME WRESTLING HOLDS. He's actually a pretty athletic dude. Coach begins to work on Tajiri's legs, trying to take away the buzzsaw kick here, and it actually works. WAIT...PSYCHOLOGY IN A COACH MATCH ?

Tajiri finally comes around and lands some pretty stiff kicks to coach, who sells them as if he got shot. Garrison Cade interference ensues, and COACH ACTUALLY PINS TAJIRI... WHAT THE FUCK. This match exceeded my expectations, because it's actually decent. Check it out, seriously.

*** 1/4*

_Christian/Trish Stratus vs Chris Jericho_

This isn't the quality of the WM XX match, but this handicap match is actually pretty good. Jericho drags the crowd into this early, and Christian manages to get some major heat here. King's commentary is top-notch hilarious here about Trish, as she receives some major heat from the Edmonton crowd also. Good fast paced match here, as Jericho lands some good suplexes (standing vertical, northern lights) to slow Christian down.

Jericho kicks out of the unprettier and begins to spank Trish because she's a dirty girl. Jericho reverses the Texas Cloverleaf into the Walls, then ends the match with an enziguri to Christian (Really?). Weak ending, but an okay match here. Not the best match they've ever had, but pretty good nonetheless.

*** 3/4*

_Lita vs Victoria_

The Women's Division on Raw from 04-06ish was absolutely awesome due to the work of wrestlers like Trish, Mickie, Gail Kim, and OF COURSE Victoria and Lita. This match was no exception, as it was a solid contest between two face Women here. This match is very old-school esque, with many arm drags, bridges, and basic holds being utilized at the beginning. 

The match then becomes more fast paced and hard hitting, as Lita (always being energetic) starts to go crazy with hurricarana's and snap suplexes. Kick out of the Extreme twist of fate leads to an inside cradle for a Victoria win. The "Diva's" now, wouldn't touch a match like this. GREAT effort by these two.

*** 3/4*

_Randy Orton vs Mick Foley_

This is the match that catapulted Randy Orton's career to new heights, as Mick Foley can make stars like nobody else can. Violence starts off early, with Orton staying away from punishment, deflecting it all upon Foley. Orton then starts getting violent, nailing Foley with garbage can shots, and an absolutely SICK back suplex on the ramp that made me cringe a little bit. I thought to myself "Well, I guess Orton dosen't want to bump in this match".

I was wrong, Orton breaks out the tacks, only to be thrown into them himself. The look of pain on his face is priceless, you can tell he HATES it as he instantly begins to start ripping them out, and even runs to the backstage area. Great story being told here as well, as Foley is the crazed maniac, while Orton is trying to survive, stooping down to Foley's level to kill another legend.

Orton gets thrown off the stage through a set of tables and then Foley does a dive. Most of the tacks are gone now, so I'm guessing Orton was REALLY hurting here, as he should have been. Foley becomes the first person to kick out of the RKO, furthering the story that he is a tough S.O.B, but a second one puts him down. WOW. What a match, and one of the best "Hardcore" matches I've ever seen. It was structured, it had psychology, and a new star was born. CLASSIC.

***** 1/4*

_La Resistance vs Hurricane & Rosey_

This match was made on Sunday Night Heat, basically making it a filler match. I don't have too much to say about this one, as it was a basic match that should have been on TV. At only 6 minutes long, the only noteworthy moments were Hurricane's dive outside the ring. The match then becomes about Eugene, who wanders around at ringside, and even gets in the ring. Seeing Regal is always nice though. Eye of the Hurricane ends this, and nobody really cares.

** 1/4*

_Edge vs Kane_

Edge having his first PPV match since the Royal Rumble of 2003 here, and you can tell he has some serious ring rust. Just a horribly slow paced, boring match here, that dosen't really last very long at all. The psychology is decent, with Edge avoiding Kane's hard strikes and straying away from using his own bad hand, but this match is simply TOO BORING.

Not the worst match I've seen at all, and maybe people might enjoy it a little bit, but it's just not for me. Edge simply wasn't ready at this point to put on a good PPV quality match here, although he picks up the victory to begin his comeback push. Bad, but not HORRIBLE match.

** 3/4*

_Triple H vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Benoit_

The question leading up to this match was would these three be able to re-create their classic Wrestlemania match here ? I don't think it was quite as good as the WMXX encounter, but they did the best job they could do to live up to the hype. This is the definition of a forgotten classic right here. Early on there is some great two-on-one work here by Michaels and Benoit, leading to some one on one time. This dosen't follow the normal triple threat formula, because up until the end of the match, all three are usually in the ring at the same time.

All three wrestlers are AWESOME here, with Michaels and Hunter really putting over Benoit big, getting caught in crossfaces and sharpshooters early. They begin to realize that they have to team up in order to defeat the rabid wolverine. The crowd HATES Shawn here, due to it being in Canada. Ref bump leads to Earl Hebner running in while Shawn has the Sharpshooter on Benoit! WOW! They are really putting over the fact that Benoit is an absolute beast here, and that this is his night.

Many attempted finishers here, leading the crowd to believe that this could end at any second, a sign of a great match. Shawn gets taken out, leading to Benoit-Hunter in the ring. These two have awesome chemistry, so naturally this exchange rocks, with Benoit getting in some Rolling German's. Michaels returns to save Benoit after a pedigree here, and Hunter has a unintentionally hilarious oversell which lands him out in the crowd. Sweet Chin Music into a sharpshooter, and Shawn taps before HHH can save it. FANTASTIC match here. An all-time classic that gets overshadowed by the superior WM XX encounter. A top 5 PPV match in 2004 and a top 5 Triple threat match from where I sit. AWESOME. Shame it won't be remembered...

***** 1/2*

_Thoughts_

This PPV has two CLASSIC matches on it, A series of good-great matches to begin the show, and two shitty matches that occur between the two classics (Which is good because it gives the crowd time to settle). Fuck, COACH even wrestles decently on this PPV! Couple that with a hot crowd and a feel-good moment in the end, check this one out ASAP. The Foley match can be found on other DVD's, but this is the only place to find the main event. GREAT PPV, one of the best of 04.

*8.5/10*


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Excellent review. That second triple threat was great and I agree 100% about the Foley/Orton match. It's safe to say Foley helped Rock, HHH and Orton become main eventers. Maybe even Taker to an extent as well and the match at In Your House with HBK is one of the best for each on of their careers. Can't say enough positive things about Foley. 

K1ngOfK1ngs....

I'd love to hear your top 10 (or more if you are in the mood) PPVs of all time. As far as WWF/WWE and WCW go. I'm trying to build my collection and would love some help from some fellow fanatics. 

Also, you made a mock cover and match listing of the HHH set that was cancelled (Evolution of the Game I believe was going to be the name) and if you could repost that I'd love to see it again. I can't find it. 

Thanks in advance. 



K1ngOfK1ngs said:


> *Backlash 2004*
> 
> _Ric Flair vs Shelton Benjamin_
> 
> ...


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Razor King said:


> A little off topic but I was at the site and...
> 
> http://www.wwedvdnews.com/brett-mix-and-wwedvdnews-part-ways/21204/
> 
> :lmao


Didn't realise brett mix was austin101. Whatever happened to austin101, I thought his reviews were quite good and went into alot of detail which I liked.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Speaking on the SS elimination matches, I loved the Team Bischoff/Team Austin match.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RevolverSnake said:


> What are your favourite survivior series elimination matches?



Probably both of the 10 Team Tag Matches at Survivor Series 87 and 88.


They're both just fucking awesome and quite depressing because the WWE couldn't come anywhere near producing something like that today.

Shit, they don't have 2 Tag Teams, let alone 10 to give 40 minutes to.

Those matches are 2 of the reasons why I'm such a mark for Tag Team Wrestling, and why I'm a little depressed that it really doesn't exist anymore in the U.S.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Excellent review, K1ngs. You should really consider applying for Austin101's job at WWEDVDNews. Your reviews are much more readable and you come off as a little less psycho then him. 



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Probably both of the 10 Team Tag Matches at Survivor Series 87 and 88.
> 
> 
> They're both just fucking awesome and quite depressing because the WWE couldn't come anywhere near producing something like that today.
> ...


I've always had a thing for the old Survivor Series PPVs. I love the ones where most (sometimes all) of the matches are Survivor Series matches. What PPV would you recommend most?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Austin101 perhaps had some personal demons but that didn't take away the fact that he's a unique gifted writer. His reviews are very enjoyable to read and he's one of the smartest Wrestling fans online today. Having said that, I don't even think he writes for WWEDVDNEWS anymore as I was reading some of his stuff earlier and I came across this link that says he no longer writes for them anymore because he's taking a stand for Randy Savage not being inducted into the HOF.

http://www.wwedvdnews.com/brett-mix-and-wwedvdnews-part-ways/21204/


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Probably both of the 10 Team Tag Matches at Survivor Series 87 and 88.
> 
> 
> They're both just fucking awesome and quite depressing because the WWE couldn't come anywhere near producing something like that today.
> ...



Here here.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

OK, so I gave in to temptation and downloaded The Rock's new documentary. I promised myself I wouldn't because I pre-ordered it and we get it in the UK towards the end of March. Never mind, eh 

At just shy of 2 hours, the doc was pretty much everything I was hoping for. It's about time they got around to producing a proper career retrospective on The Great One, and now its better because Rocky is involved.

Most people were a little concerned that there would be a lot of emphasis on his Hollywood career, seeing as the DVD title is a bit hokey. But in 2 hours, there's maybe 6 minutes spent on discussing his Hollywood. And even then, its mainly just to highlight that some fans were hurt that Rocky kept leaving and to show how this evolved into his Hollywood heel persona in 2003. It seems everyone was a fan of this little run; Mick Foley especially seems like he really found it hilarious.

Once again, having Chris Jericho as a talking head seems to add some credibility and common sense to the proceedings. It was very classy of him towards the end to talk about how Rocky put in his time and owes nothing to anybody. He talks about wrestling Rocky all over the world and how Rocky paid his dues and is allowed to move on to whatever he wants and shouldn't get heat for it. BTW, this is the part that John Cena seems to completely ignore in his little rants on TV. The Rock did his full-time stint in WWE. He traveled the world for 7 years and did everything there was to do.

I also enjoyed the honesty from Rock, Austin, and Triple H about the professional/personal tensions between them in their quest to be the number one guy in the company. I liked Rock saying that some people have bigger egos than others, but they always checked it at the door and looked after each other in the ring because there was absolute trust between them. 

It was also nice to see that they didn't shy away from talking about the fans turning on Rocky in 2002 when he came back and faced Lesnar at Summerslam. And FINALLY, we see some never-before-seen footage of Rock in the ring after Summerslam went off the air trying to cut a promo and reacting to the immense boos from the crowd. I was hoping for some footage, so it was great to see.

Also, it was clear to see that Rock has so much respect for Vince McMahon. I LOVED him recalling a long talk they had one night were Rock said he wanted to take the company a certain way, and Vince was all "yeah absolutely", so Rock said he wanted to take it over there too, and then over that way and then over there even though he didn't know what was over there. And Vince was all "yeah definitely, that's great" because Rock said Vince is aggressive and he attacks what he wants just like he does. So much mutual respect there.

If there were any criticisms, it would be that it almost seemed to run through everything too quickly. Maybe because I was enjoying it so much, but I could've happily sat there another 45 mins or another hour and let them get really meaty with some of the subjects. But its not a big deal, and 2 hours is a great effort on WWE's part.

Can't wait to own the Blu Ray set and watch the matches/extras.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Cactus said:


> Excellent review, K1ngs. You should really consider applying for Austin101's job at WWEDVDNews. Your reviews are much more readable and you come off as a little less psycho then him.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always had a thing for the old Survivor Series PPVs. I love the ones where most (sometimes all) of the matches are Survivor Series matches. What PPV would you recommend most?


Thanks man, I really appreciate it, and it is something I'd definitely put my heart into 100 percent. This is what I love to do in my spare time. It would be an honour to write for them, but I think they're looking for a more "In-depth" reviewer. My reviews aren't as long as Brett's (only takes me a half an hour to do a write-up) and that could be a turn off for Daniel and the gang.

Macho, I'm gonna get that top 10 list AND the HHH match listing up for you today, feel me on that one.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I've thrown my name into the "hat" to be a new reviewer on WWEDVDNews lol . Would be nice to see some actual reviews and not 10000 word move for move recaps of matches on there for a change, whether I'm lucky enough to do it or not.

Finally finished my top 100 WCW Matches ever list :mark:. Got a couple more days to change it around and watch some more random shit just in case, then after that everyone else hands in their lists and I can put together a final list based on those .


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I'd love to write reviews for WWEDVDNEWS


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope I'm not the only one who hates move for move recap 'reviews'. If I wanted to know every thing that happened in the match, I'd watch the freakin' match. I really do prefer the one or two paragraph reviews that the reviewer tells me what they liked about the match and give only give me the gist of the match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't much care for play by play reviews when you literally cover everything that happens in a match which is something 101 was doing towards the end of his tenure here.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

People who do play-by-play reviews have too much free time. Just say the basic story of the match, why do you like/hate it, rate it - and that's fucking it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

To hype myself up for Mania, me and a few friends are watching WM 19-27 up until WM 28. Should be fun since I haven't watched some of those in full in a while.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I stuck in WM 21 this afternoon. MITB still holds up, Undertaker/Orton still holds up, and HBK/Angle actually went up on this watch! I still think it has some problems, and my rating is remaining the same (****1/4), but I like it a little more. I'd put it ahead of Undertaker/Orton on the show now (MITB still MOTN for me though). That's as far as I've got with the show... don't think I'll bother watching the rest .


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I recently bought the 3-DVD set: The Very Best of WCW Monday Nitro, always used to love that show!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingCal said:


> I stuck in WM 21 this afternoon. MITB still holds up, Undertaker/Orton still holds up, and HBK/Angle actually went up on this watch! I still think it has some problems, and my rating is remaining the same (****1/4), but I like it a little more. I'd put it ahead of Undertaker/Orton on the show now (MITB still MOTN for me though). That's as far as I've got with the show... don't think I'll bother watching the rest .


Throw in disc 2 for the commercial parodies plz. Especially the JBL one.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Lol. If I did put in disc 2 it would be for the awesome parody videos. Certainly wouldn't be for the matches .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao Agreed. Literally the only use that disc gets for me is the extras.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

WM 21 is the best Mania ever, as long as you don't insert disc 2.

That undercard was incredible, booking, crowd, quality, psychology etc. hands down best undercard ever

Eddie/Rey ***1/2
MITB - ****1/2
Orton/Taker - ***3/4
Michaels/Angle - ****3/4 - *****


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Def agree WM 21 has the best under card ever. Cena V JBL was garbage as was the sumo match and I think Batista/HHH match was better thn most think but still not that great. Angle/HBK was incredible (probably a 5 star match) and when Orton hit that RKO on Taker I really thought the streak was over. The extras are great. Eddie Booker T playing the roles of Travolta and Samuel L. Jackson was awesome and Stacy as Sharon Stone...effin hot. 

I own WM 1-8 (6-8 on VHS), 14 (on vhs), 17 (on vhs but it's in bad shape....I need to bite the bullet and get it on DVD) and 19 & 20 on DVD. So I don't own a crazy amount. I really want to get the box set that has 16-20 on DVD. Used on amazon it's only like $60. I just got 1-5 on DVD for $30 used and it was a fucking bargin. I have been watching a lot of Manias lately getting ready for April 1st.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Watched Undertaker vs. Mankind HIAC from KOTR 98. Damn what a match, the fall from the top still gets me, and the chokeslam through the top of the cell is even worse. Foley's threshold for pain and willingness to continue after that is still incredible. I also literally laughed out loud when Funk got chokeslammed out of his shoes haha, gets me every time. This match is so iconic and is probably the most brutal WWE match there is as far as one guy taking bumps. Thrown off the top of the cell through an announce table within the first minute of the match, then chokeslammed through the top of the cell and crashing to the mat atleast a good 10-12 feet below and having a steel chair hit your face on impact, then taking 2 bumps on thumbtacks. Just an incredible watch. The commentary was also very good too and kept you in the match. The atmosphere and specticle (sp) of it all just makes this a classic.

**** 1/4


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Jaysin said:


> Watched Undertaker vs. Mankind HIAC from KOTR 98. Damn what a match, the fall from the top still gets me, and the chokeslam through the top of the cell is even worse. Foley's threshold for pain and willingness to continue after that is still incredible. I also literally laughed out loud when Funk got chokeslammed out of his shoes haha, gets me every time. This match is so iconic and is probably the most brutal WWE match there is as far as one guy taking bumps. Thrown off the top of the cell through an announce table within the first minute of the match, then chokeslammed through the top of the cell and crashing to the mat atleast a good 10-12 feet below and having a steel chair hit your face on impact, then taking 2 bumps on thumbtacks. Just an incredible watch. The commentary was also very good too and kept you in the match. The atmosphere and specticle (sp) of it all just makes this a classic.
> 
> **** 1/4


Agreed. For what it was it might even be a 5 star match. We always see the clip of Foley falling from the top (yes it was brutal) but I think the chokeslam through the cage was worse. Pound for pound there is not a tougher SOB in wrestling history than Foley. His matches with HHH at Rumble and No Way Out were classics as well. Foley is just amazing.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Word said:


> WM 21 is the best Mania ever, as long as you don't insert disc 2.
> 
> That undercard was incredible, booking, crowd, quality, psychology etc. hands down best undercard ever
> 
> ...


I have about the same ratings for all of those matches. It's such an amazing undercard. Too bad the main events (Cena/JBL and Batista/HHH) were so disappointing or else I'd probably consider this the best WrestleMania ever or at least in my top 3.

The movie parodies were great too. My favorites were the Pulp Fiction (Eddie and Booker), When Harry Met Sally (Angle and Christy), Braveheart (HHH and Flair), and Taxi Driver ones.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Agreed. For what it was it might even be a 5 star match. We always see the clip of Foley falling from the top (yes it was brutal) but I think the chokeslam through the cage was worse. Pound for pound there is not a tougher SOB in wrestling history than Foley. His matches with HHH at Rumble and No Way Out were classics as well. Foley is just amazing.


Totally agree with everything you said. Looking back, in a way, Foley "Made" Triple H and The Rock. Talk about making someone look good, everyone knows how much Foley can handle, so when you put some of the "rising stars" in a good feud with him, he makes them look really good. Hell he even rubbed Orton back in early 04, after Orton took him on at Backlash 04 it really kicked his character in gear. I wonder how Triple H and The Rock would've turned out if Mick hadn't have been there, because he played a significant role in really putting them two over imo. Really a selfless guy, and this new generation of wrestling is missing a talent like him.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

WM 21 is a weird show for me to "rate" overall. Sure, you have these:

MITB - ****1/2
Undertaker/Orton - ****1/4
Angle/HBK - ****1/4

But then you also have these:

Eddie/Rey - ** MAX. I legit hate this match. I might rate loads of other Eddie matches lower (super short TV matches etc), but this might be his worst. Rey couldn't leave his mask alone, and Eddie just didn't seem "on" to me, and they didn't click whatsoever. Thank fuck the rest of their series was awesome .

Trish/Christy - DUD. Just a horrible match because Hemme can't wrestle. At all.

Show/Akebono - DUD. Its a fecking sumo match. On a wrestling show. That lasted about 30 seconds but managed to waste probably 10 minutes due to entrances and shit.

Cena/JBL - DUD. Worst. WM title match. Ever. Should have been a huge match; Cena was a huge rising star (along with Batista) and finally got his chance at the big one at the biggest show of the year. JBL was the longest reigning champion in SD history and had held on to the belt despite the likes of Eddie, Booker T and UNDERTAKER gunning for him. Should have been a big epic moment when Cena finally overcame the odds and took the title from him. Instead we got a sub 10 minute match (I *think* it was under 10 anyway) and it was nothing but JBL beating Cena down then Cena makes ONE comeback and wins out of the blue. Shitty worked match, shitty build up, shitty pay off.

HHH/Batista - **3/4. Not horrible, but it main evented the show and was a pretty poor match especially compared to the 3 big matches earlier in the night.

So yeah, 3 amazing matches on one show... but stuck with 3 DUD matches and one semi-decent match, and then Eddie/Rey that I fucking hate. Even worse than one of the absolute worst matches on the show was one of the main event title matches.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

To this day i hate that Michaels/Angle match and all the matches between them. i think they work all his matches around his flaws like workers, shit like Michaels blowing the work of the back, Angle burning his finishers and that awful finish with Michaels staying in the Angle lock for almost forever.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't think the WM 21 match between Rey and Eddie is THAT bad, and WM 21 is one of my top 10 favorite PPV's ever, but here is the problem with that match... THEY HAVE HAD SO MANY GREAT MATCHES.

Seriously, Rey and Eddie have some of the best in-ring chemistry EVER (behind Taker-Michaels) and at WRESTLEMANIA that's the best they can do ? Granted Rey's mask had alot to do with it but still...Rey, on the biggest show of the year, GET A FUCKING MASK THAT WILL FIT ON YOUR FACE.

Hell, even that year they had like 5-6 matches that were better. The only match that I would consider lower is the SS ladder match, because that fucking storyline annoyed the hell out of me. You have Eddie vs Rey in a ladder match, but it's surrounded by such a jerry springer-esque storyline. 

OTR what's your top 5 Rey-Eddie matches ? Mine are:

1. JD 05
2. HH 97
3. WWIII 97
4. SD 05 (Singles)
5. SD 04/GAB 05


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

I gotta answer the prior Q about SS matches, & say my fave might be the one where HHH makes CM Punk before the match even happens. Covers Flair's crap during the same PPV.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

For the Rey/Eddie matches:

1- Smackdown 6/23/05
2- Halloween Havoc 97
3- Great American Bash 05
4- Judgement Day 05
5- Smackdown cage match


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Top 5 Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Matches

1. Halloween Havoc 1997
2. Smackdown 6/23/2005
3. Judgment Day 2005 
4. Smackdown 03/18/2004
5. Great American Bash 2005


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Top 5 Rey/Eddie matches

1. Halloween Havoc 1997
2. SmackDown 6/23/2005
3. SmackDown 3/18/2004
4. World War 3 1997
5. Judgment Day 2005


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

My top 5 Rey v Eddies would be the same as Clique's, I think. Those are defintiely their five best matches to me, but the order of 3-5 would probably change based on watches. I went a little down on GAB 05 recently even if Eddie's heeling is still an all time great heel performance.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Jaysin said:


> Totally agree with everything you said. Looking back, in a way, Foley "Made" Triple H and The Rock. Talk about making someone look good, everyone knows how much Foley can handle, so when you put some of the "rising stars" in a good feud with him, he makes them look really good. Hell he even rubbed Orton back in early 04, after Orton took him on at Backlash 04 it really kicked his character in gear. I wonder how Triple H and The Rock would've turned out if Mick hadn't have been there, because he played a significant role in really putting them two over imo. Really a selfless guy, and this new generation of wrestling is missing a talent like him.


Foley was always the go to guy for first time world champs. Rock, HHH and even Austin all had great feuds with Foley early in their main event career. Guy was great at making a star look good.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

He was really the first guy to have *truly* good matches with Taker too. Plus he made Edge look like a million bucks.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Not to mention the first guy to beat Taker clean, at KOTR 96, which blew my mind at the time cuz Taker never lost clean to anyone.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

the opening post of this thread is from August 2010; shouldn't there be a new thread or something? I don't particularly care or anything, but they'd usually get dumped after a short while.


----------

